#kubuntu 2005-06-20
<fir3> Hi all
<kalenedrael> hello
<fir3> I need some help with my DVD drive...
<seth_k> ask away
<fir3> ...its not recognised by the kernel
<fir3> "/dev/hdc" is missing
<kalenedrael> 1) are you sure it's /dev/hdc?
<fir3> yes and the jumpers are set correctly
<kalenedrael> ok
<fir3> dmesg: NFORCE3-250: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.
<kalenedrael> hm
<fir3> strange isn't it?
<fir3> dmesg: ide1: Wait for ready failed before probe !
<ijuz> did you jumper it master or cs?
<fir3> master
<ijuz> so retry with cs
<fir3> for both drives?
<ijuz> i has allready such odd things, it may help
<ijuz> probably also the cable is trash
<fir3> well, maybe, but I really hate to say that: it works on windoze
<ijuz> yes, unfortunally ide is a fpos with the documentation the same
<ijuz> oh, one thing
<ijuz> is the master at the end of the cable?
<seth_k> yes
<seth_k> slave in middle
<ijuz> (it should be this way)
<fir3> yes
<fir3> what is fpos?
<ijuz> fucking piece of shit
<fir3> okay
<fir3> it really is!
<fir3> at least as long as it don't wirk
<fir3> I guess I'll really have to try another cable...
<fir3> sick of trying now
<fir3> thank you guys
<tibal> hi !
<tibal> is it possible to disable the passphrase ask in Kmail on gpg signed mail sending ?
<tibal> i know it's unsecure... but only localy so what about typing a 35 caracters pass everyday
<seth_k> tibal, not directly
<seth_k> tibal, see http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_KMail_gpg-agent_kde
<seth_k> gpg-agent is your answer
<tibal> seth_k: tx i read it
<tibal> seth_k: is it necessary to create ~/.kde3.3/env ? will ~/.kde/env work since i don't have any ~/.kde3.3/ ?
<seth_k> tibal, that's a gentoo wiki, so yeah i'd adopt it for Kubuntu
<tibal> seth_k: yes
<tibal> bye
<seth_k> you're welcome *sigh*
* Mez slaps seth_k 
<Tm_T> phuoh
<_freak> hi all.
<seth_k> hi
<_freak> stupid question.  Is LINUX pronounced with a long i like the i in line or with a short i like the i in linen?
<seth_k> linen
<quickbrownfox> folks. kubunto install freezes at "setting up xlibs"
<quickbrownfox> and on boot it freezes at "sysenter_past_esp"
<quickbrownfox> any ideas?
<KaiL_> something is broken with a your disk or b your system
<KaiL_> or c both *g*
<Mez> _freak, actualluy, line... not linen... :D
<seth_k> Mez, it's not a long I O_O
<_freak> uh oh.
<Mez> seth_k, 
<Mez> LINUS
<seth_k> it's 'lih-nux', not 'liy-nux', unless you're a brit maybe :D
<quickbrownfox> crap
<KaiL_> seth_k: it is ;)
<seth_k> I know, I know
<Mez> pronounced same as the LINU in that
* seth_k searches
<KaiL_> but Tm_T might know better, he speaks the same language as Linus ;)
<seth_k> maybe it's a Missouri thing :D *everyone* I know uses hard I
<_freak> I started a fight?
<_freak> ;0
<quickbrownfox> KaiL_: that's quite broad :/
<_freak> so, it's soft i like linen?
<seth_k> http://www.paul.sladen.org/pronunciation/
<seth_k> decide for yourself
<KaiL_> quickbrownfox: do you have stabillity issues on other systems?
<quickbrownfox> KaiL_: no other systems to try it on
<seth_k> does not sound like long I as in "drive" to me
<quickbrownfox> KaiL_: i'm on a laptop btw
<Tm_T> KaiL_: wha?
<Mez> no _freak, it's pronounced LINE UK
<Mez> UX*
<Tm_T> eh
<seth_k> Mez, that's not what that link says...
<seth_k> listen to the file
<Mez> link?
<seth_k> http://www.paul.sladen.org/pronunciation/
<Tm_T> it's Linux
<seth_k> lol
<seth_k> thanks, that helps :D
<_freak> :)
<Tm_T> =)
<seth_k> the recording almost sounds like LEE NUX
<Tm_T> seth_k: it's like "lenux" ;)
<_freak> we don't need a third uption
<_freak> option, too.
<Tm_T> haha
<seth_k> Tm_T: leenux or lenux?
<Tm_T> seth_k: say "unix"
<seth_k> Tm_T: lenux is a hard e, leenux is a long e
<seth_k> yoo nix?
<Tm_T> yes, same "i" in linux
<seth_k> :D
<seth_k> I was right then
<Tm_T> yup
* seth_k laughs at Mez as Mez slinks off
<seth_k> :P j/k
<Tm_T> we pronounce letters quite straight way
<Mez> Tm_T, if there's linus torvalds,
<Mez> promonuced line us
<Mez> shoudldnt linux be line ux
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> nnno
<_freak> I guess it wasn't a stupid question
<Tm_T> I pronounce linus and linux same way
<KaiL_> <Tm_T> we pronounce letters quite straight way << or better: as most europeans, but not the english people do? ;)
<Mez> lin us?
<Mez> you dont promounce linus line us
<quickbrownfox> i don't think there are direct comparisons between the vowel sounds in Linus and those of the english language
<seth_k> I pronounce Linus with short I
<sproingie> linus pronounces it "leenoos"
<seth_k> leenus
<seth_k> jah
<Mez> o_O
<Tm_T> yup
<Mez> It's lineus!
<Tm_T> haha
<_freak> lol
<Tm_T> US-Line!
<Tm_T> err
<quickbrownfox> that's looks like linears
<KaiL_> the english "e" is somewhat similar spoken to others "i"
<sproingie> damn furriner can't pronounce his own name ... they all need to learn 'merican and talk right
<KaiL_> as in "english" ;)
<Tm_T> KaiL_: yeah, somewhat
<Mez> http://www.paul.sladen.org/pronunciation/torvalds-says-linux.wav
<Mez> I cant hear that
<Mez> but it's linus saying it
<KaiL_> Mez: try the mp3
<Tm_T> heh
<_freak> the open source communtity today was brought to it's knees today.  The question  long or short i.
<sproingie> you can't play a raw pcm wav?
<Tm_T> short!
<sproingie> chances are you can
<Mez> well it;s taking ages :P
<Tm_T> foooooood ;) ->
<sproingie> _freak: that debate was over long ago, everyone pronounces it right now
<sproingie> even the media
* sproingie used to use a long I, but that was before hearing linus pronounce it
<sproingie> personally i think he shoulda stuck with the old name: freax
<_freak> that's easy.
<KaiL_> sure? ;)
<_freak> ok, here's a question.  Anybody else having trouble with the apt-get repostories today?
<KaiL_> sproingie: the pronounciation is somewhat "obvious" for most european people
<Tm_T> no vittu sanokaa lyhyt ii
<Mez> _freak - read the topic
<sproingie> damn yooros can't speak 'merican neither
<Mez> We are currently experiencing problems with the US and CA Ubuntu Mirrors
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Mez] : http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.2-i386-live.iso | Congratulations to motaboy on membership | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | We are currently experiencing problems with the US and CA Ubuntu Mirrors | Wiki Transition Tuesday
<Tm_T> and many other sites are "down" too
<_freak> lol
<Tm_T> like kde sites
<_freak> Oh, that's what that meant.
<sproingie> what the sam hell's going on?
<_freak> lol
<seth_k> Mez: US and CA mirror are the same machine
<Mez> Seth - I know
<_freak> thought it was some irc thingy.  I'm a newb and half.  Sorry.
<Mez> I was quitoing the topic
<KaiL_> one mirror for ~300Mio possible customers? ;)
<Tm_T> ihme sakkia
<Tm_T> uh!
<Tm_T> rrock
<penguinboy> what does motaboy have membership to?
<Mez> he's ecome an ubuntu member
<seth_k> he's a new Ubuntu Member
<penguinboy> kewl
<penguinboy> my name was never ont he topic line
<penguinboy> sniff sniff
<Tm_T> uliu
<_freak> don't sniff too hard.  It's hot here.  I may stink.
<penguinboy> lol
<_freak> (there's no 'may' about it)
<Tm_T> I know it too well
<_freak> thanks for you help everyone.
<quickbrownfox> buggery fuck. well i guess i just have to give up on kubuntu then
<_freak> laterz.
<_freak> quit
<penguinboy> Welcome Jeramy...be careful....freakin's a stinkin'
<_freak> lol
<_freak> freaks a leavin.
<_freak> :)
<_freak> bye
<_freak> quit
<quickbrownfox> so far out of kubuntu, fc3 and suse, only suse has installed
<penguinboy> bye Freak!
<penguinboy> SuSE is always a good easy install
<quickbrownfox> fc3 just had some crazy error when starting the installer that i couldn't get around
<quickbrownfox> linux has a way to go before it just works
<quickbrownfox> maybe my being on a laptop doesn't help
<penguinboy> what went wrong with the Kubuntu install?
<quickbrownfox> froze on setting up xlibs
<quickbrownfox> on boot it freezes at sysenter_past_esp
<penguinboy> I had trouble with my install on my laptop too
<KaiL_> quickbrownfox: amd64? ;)
<quickbrownfox> nop
<KaiL_> penguinboy: what kind of laptop?
<quickbrownfox> make? gericom
<penguinboy> IBM Thinkpad R40
<KaiL_> and what kind of trouble?
<KaiL_> Gericom? Uhm... yeeees :)
<quickbrownfox> what's that supposed to mean :P
<KaiL_> do you think, buying it was a good idea? *fg*
<quickbrownfox> yes
<quickbrownfox> it's was the best value when i bought it
<quickbrownfox> by quite a bit
<KaiL_> ...until you need a new Accu and they don't even react
<quickbrownfox> accu?
<KaiL_> battery
<quickbrownfox> well it's been fine for the past 10 months
<KaiL_> that was mine too
<KaiL_> 2 more and it was dead
<Tm_T> hv
<Tm_T> ei jaksa
<Tm_T> ->
<KaiL_> asking for a new one? well, the shop ordered (that was in 2001)
<KaiL_> no reaction until today
<quickbrownfox> well one individual case is never enough to go on
<KaiL_> Gericom is known to be very very bad quality...
* quickbrownfox hopes mine will last =] 
<KaiL_> penguinboy: and what kind of trouble?
<penguinboy> I partitioned my hardrive...installed....and then messed up the boot record...could not boot into Windows or Linux....took my forever to fix
<KaiL_> quickbrownfox: what did you run on it before installing kubuntu?
<penguinboy> if I could get Kubuntu to work with my wireless...I would dump Windows entirely
<quickbrownfox> suse on the linux partition, and xp
<KaiL_> penguinboy: I guess, the partition you used for kubuntu existed before? (or one with same size but other OS at the same place?)
<KaiL_> quickbrownfox: was that stable?
<quickbrownfox> yes it was
<penguinboy> yes Kail....the partition was used by Ubuntu
<KaiL_> penguinboy: ok, then not the bug I saw
<KaiL_> quickbrownfox: could you recheck, if the ISO you downloaded is ok?
<quickbrownfox> i verified the cd in the advanced installer
<quickbrownfox> and checksummed the iso when i downloaded it
<quickbrownfox> all good
<KaiL_> penguinboy: http://madwifi.sourceforge.net/ - if my information about the WLAN chip is correct
<KaiL_> quickbrownfox: did you try to install more than one time?
<penguinboy> thanks Kail!
<KaiL_> maybe it was just some "wrong bit at the wrong place" situation? ;)
<KaiL_> penguinboy: http://tuxmobil.org/ibm.html
<KaiL_> there are around 40 howtos for the R40, maybe some of them help :)
<penguinboy> wonderful!
<penguinboy> thanks
<quickbrownfox> KaiL_: yes i did but after the second it messed up my partition table so i fixed that and deleted my linux partitions completely, then tried reinstalling
<KaiL_> and broke both times at the same place?
<quickbrownfox> yes
<quickbrownfox> between the installations i resized some other partitions, so it probably didn't even use the same part of the hard disk
<KaiL_> very strange, as there's nothing special done...
<quickbrownfox> well i'm almost ready to label it as "one of those things" and wait till the next version and hope it doesn't happen again
<quickbrownfox> like i'm doing with fedora
<quickbrownfox> fc4 should be out today according to the schedule. i don't know if it's on schedule or not
<rexykik> what is the command to make an ext3 filesystem?
<ijuz> mkfs.ext3
<rexykik> any switches?
<ijuz> many, but mostly the default is ok
<KaiL_> quickbrownfox: maybe you can find another computer to test the CD? :)
<rexykik> would it be mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1 or /dev/hda
<rexykik> ?
<penguinboy> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<penguinboy> <body>we are apt of borg - rpm is futile - you will be dpkg'ed
<penguinboy> </body>
<quickbrownfox> there's another computer in the house but it's not really for fucking about with. i might try normal ubuntu and see if it's any different... though i prefer kde
<KaiL_> lol (and this html bug sucks)
<KaiL_> quickbrownfox: you can install kde on ubuntu, if nothing else helps - just install kubuntu-desktop
<quickbrownfox> if that works i'll stick kde on top
<quickbrownfox> but for now maybe i'll just revise for my exams =] 
<quickbrownfox> thanks for trying kail. goodnight
<ijuz> rexykik: /dev/hda1 most likely
<penguinboy> Hey Hey Monchy!
<monchy> hey penguinboy
<monchy> us ubuntu archive still fubar hey?
<penguinboy> i think so
<monchy> damn, wanted to get the codecs
<seth_k> monchy, just switch to http://archive.ubuntu.com
<seth_k> monchy, I think they've turned auth off for now, so it should work if you really want to use US
<monchy> seth, archive was messing up as well :(
<monchy> and yes i did update after changing my sources ;p
<delltony> anyone here mind helping me get transcode installed so i can use dvd::rip?
<liz4rd> does any one have a good repo list? 
<apollo2011> I am trying to install Powermated for my Griffin Powermate, and when I compile it, I get this error: http://sial.org/pbot/10997
<apollo2011> liz4rd: for?
<delltony> hey apollo2011 you ever messed with transcode?
<apollo2011> no
<apollo2011> try DVD Shrink under Wine
<delltony> dang anyone besides me wanna convert my dvds to xvid
<delltony> i figure 3 dvds on one dvd is better tahn 1 :)
<ijuz> transcode is also in the nerim.net repository
<ijuz> as dvdrip
<delltony> i have dvd::rip installed
<delltony> the gui that is
<delltony> but its bitchin about transcode not being installed
<ijuz> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sarge main
<liz4rd> apollo2011: for apt...
<apollo2011> ubuntu mirrors?
<delltony> ok hang on
<liz4rd> yeah
<apollo2011> liz4rd: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive
<delltony> and you said transcode is relabled as dvdrip on that repository?
<ijuz> no, but both are in the repository
<delltony> so apt-get install transcode?
<Mez> ijuz - I wouldnt recommend marillat, it breaks more things than fixes in ubuntu
<delltony> i keep getting dependency errors on transcode is why i was asking
<delltony> talking about libavcodec
<delltony> and i tried to install that but its no found anywhere
<delltony> damn i give up i can' get this thing to install for crap
<spine55> Can anyone point me to a howto upgrade the ipw2200 driver to the latest version? 
<crimsun> you can grab the latest version from http://mirrors.kernel.org/debian/pool/contrib/i/ipw2200/ipw2200-source_1.0.4-1_all.deb
<crimsun> then you'll need to install build-essential, linux-headers-$(uname -r), and module-assistant
<crimsun> then you can install ipw2200-source_1.0.4-1_all.deb
<spine55> thanks crimsum
<spine55> crimsun
<delltony> hey crimsun you had any luck with transcode by chance?
<delltony> or something that will allow me to convert vobcopied dvds to xvids
<crimsun> transcode doesn't build in sbuild due to missing build-dependencies in multiverse
<delltony> i have a bunch of dvds i bought that id like to put on a single dvd
<crimsun> you may be able to find it in ubp
<delltony> any suggestions?
<crimsun> you can either ask someone to backport it (if it's not already), or you can build it yourself
<delltony> well i downloaded he source and all but the configure screws me cause its wants the libavicodec.h or something like that 
<delltony> from ffmeg and i have installed ffmeg but i guess not the dev files i don't know its fustrating
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:seth_k] : http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.2-i386-live.iso | Congratulations to motaboy on membership | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | Wiki Transition Tuesday
<seth_k> apparently us mirror back up to par
<delltony> configure: error: FFmpeg (libavcodec) required, but cannot compile ffmpeg/avcodec.h
<Mez> seth_k, you mean still broken?
<seth_k> Mez, no. Fixed. See #ubuntu
<seth_k> crimsun changed topic there
<lmoretti> Hi- New install- trying to install packages, using apt-get install, but I keep getting MD5Sum mismatches. (repository us.archive.ubuntu.com) 
<crimsun> us.archive should be fixed
<seth_k> lmoretti, do an apt-get update
<lmoretti> seth_k - still no go.
<lmoretti> failed MD5s on libpango1.0-0_1.8.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb, libgnomecanvas2-0_2.10.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb, libcairo1_0.3.0-1_i386.deb
<lmoretti> I'm trying to install firefox.
<seth_k> hmm. Maybe you have bad downloaded versions of those? cd /var/cache/apt/archives and then sudo rm the three packages, then try apt-get again?
<lmoretti> they arn't there.
<lmoretti> exact error "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pango1.0/libpango1.0-0_1.8.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch"
<Mez> seth_k, sudo apt-get clean is sager :D
<Mez> safer *
<seth_k> Mez, why clean the whole thing when he/she might need the other packages later? Just remove the failed ones. But they aren't even there :D
<Mez> cause clean is always saer
<Mez> safer *
<seth_k> okay lmoretti, sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and change all http://us.archive to http://archive
<seth_k> e.g. remove the us
<lmoretti> ok, did that, running an update.
<Mez> sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mez> what a useful command
<lmoretti> sed's on my list to learn one of these days.
<lmoretti> ok, looks like that cleared up my problems.
<seth_k> sudo sed -e 's/us.a/a/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list is shorter :D
<seth_k> :P
<lmoretti> thanks!
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Mez] : http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.2-i386-live.iso | Congratulations to motaboy on membership | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | Wiki Transition Tuesday | We are experiencing problems with the US and CA Mirros.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+t]  by Mez
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Mez]  by Mez
<seth_k> you can't spell
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Mez] : http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.2-i386-live.iso | Congratulations to motaboy on membership | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | Wiki Transition Tuesday |  Use archive.ubuntu.com if us.archive.ubuntu.com gives md5sum errors | sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Mez]  by Mez
<Chameleon22> does anyone have the same issue as me, when I lock the screen and live the machine like that for a while it logs me out!!! 
<nmorse> Like, fully locks you out?
<monchy> hey were now in the top 20 with ubuntu
<Mez> ?? monchy?
<monchy> on distrowatch
<Mez> ah
<Mez> weird thinking of kubutnu as a distro
<monchy> don't think it should be on there?
<Mez> no i just find it weird thinking of it as seperate from ubuntu
<monchy> wonder what'll happen if theres a Xubuntu (XFCE)
<sproingie> it gets distributed separately, it's a distro
<sproingie> there's lots of knoppix one-offs out there too that are nothing but remasters
<monchy> blasted cd-rom
<monchy> wish it would just die already instead of teasing me
<Mez> hey Kamping_Kaiser 
* Mez goes and gets a shotgun for monchy
<monchy> i'll throw it into the air, you shoot
<Mez> PULL
* monchy throws cd-r into the air
<Kamping_Kaiser> arvo mez
<Mez> wanna test out k3b in breezy Kamping_Kaiser ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i cant get KDE to download :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> otherwise yet
<Kamping_Kaiser> *yes
<Mez> ah fair enough :D
<Mez> lol
<Mez> I just builkt k3b :D
<Mez> whee
<monchy> theres a new version?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) nerd
<Mez> nah
<Mez> well,
<Mez> yes there is
<Mez> it's just k3b didnt work in breezy before
<monchy> have any of you guys ever used blank kodak cd-rs before?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *downloads kde*
<Mez> gl Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> Kubuntu-desktop isnt coming down, because i don't have k3b adn oo.o2-KDE, but KDE will
<Echo_Mage> Yello all
<Echo_Mage> Wow its awful quiet in here
<seth_k> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> ffs i hate those people
<Mez> lol
<Tm_T> I kinda like
<Tm_T> clowns
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi tm_t
<Chameleon22> does anyone have the same issue as me, when I lock the screen and live the machine like that for a while it logs me out!!! 
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats a feature isnt it?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> Chameleon22: log out?
<Tm_T> Chameleon22: you mean it ask your password?
<Chameleon22> Tm_T: no, it logs me out, as in it shows login screen 
<Tm_T> ah
<Chameleon22> ye
<bryan> how do you pronounce kubuntu: "koo-buntu" or "kay-ubuntu"???
<Chameleon22> koo-buntu
<bryan> whew!!! thanks... i just won the bet :)
<Chameleon22> koo-buntu - i do any way 
<seth_k> koo boon too
<bryan> i think the kubuntu home page should have the pronounciation like the ubuntu site does
<seth_k> koo boon too or koo bun too?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i say k' buntu
<Chameleon22> when i look an some sites with firefox, the fonts appear to be to small, but when i look at the same site with IE or Konqueror fonts seem ok, is there way to fix this problem?
<Kamping_Kaiser> seth_k imo the first way
<seth_k> grood
<seth_k> food time
<Chameleon22> ^
<Kamping_Kaiser> is small fonts the only problem?
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser: ye seems like that 
<Chameleon22> but interested why its like that only in firefx and other browsers look fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> nfi
<Kamping_Kaiser> but font size is an option
<gethoht> hello everyone
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<gethoht> i've been checking out kubuntu, after a long time away from linux
<gethoht> it's been a nice re-introduction
<gethoht> i'm having a problem installing firefox though
<gethoht> when i do an apt-get install firefox... i get a "failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pango1.0/libpango1.0-0_1.8.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb MD5Sum mismatch
<gethoht> i also get that md5 error with libgnomecanvas2-0_2.10.0-0ubuntul)i386.deb
<Kamping_Kaiser> getholt, take it off the US mirrors
<gethoht> edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> remove the "us." bit
<gethoht> should I comment out the security servers?
<pobstil> are there any gameboy emulators for linux?
<gethoht> still get the Md5 sum error, now with a "W: Couldn't stat source package list error
<gethoht> it looks like it's still trying to pull it from the us servers
<gethoht> i even put uk.archive.ubuntu.com in the sources.list
<gethoht> hrmm
<seth_k> gethoht: did you do an apt-get update?
<gethoht> nope.. let me try that
<gethoht> ok done with the update
<gethoht> same prob
<seth_k> http://pastebin.ca <-- paste sources.list for me?
<seth_k> there's no such thing as uk.archive
<seth_k> it's called gb.archive
<seth_k> iirc
<gethoht> i tried it in the web browser first and it came up
<gethoht> its pastebin.ca/14217
<gethoht> i think i might have been editing the wrong one
<gethoht> the wrong entry i mean... i was editing the entries at the bottom of sources.list
<gethoht> i tried taking the us.  out of all the entries and i got a dependencies error
<gethoht> like it didn't want to automatically install all the dependencies for mozilla-firefox
<gethoht> i haven
<gethoht> err
<seth_k> just run the command in /topic
<seth_k> sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<seth_k> :)
<gethoht> i think that did it
<gethoht>  :)
<gethoht> so it was just taking the us out of the sources.list then huh?
<seth_k> yep, and apt-get update
<seth_k> us/ca mirror is b0rked
<gethoht> ah ok
<gethoht> that sucks
<gethoht> thanks :) now i can finally not use windows for anything )
<gethoht> :)
<seth_k> :D
<gethoht> thanks again :) I appreciate it
<gethoht> i searched the ubuntuforums.org, google, linuxquestions.org and couldn't find a solution
<gethoht> does kynaptic use the /etc/apt/sources.list file as well?
<seth_k> gethoht: yep, just another interface to apt
<gethoht> what's a good mp3 player for linux?
<seth_k> for KDE, AmaroK, hands-down
<seth_k> or XMMS if you must, but imo AmaroK > all
<gethoht> i was using bmp on slackware
<gethoht> it was very winamp-like
<seth_k> yes, bmp is a lot like winamp
<gethoht> i liked it alot, it even had a equalizer built into it
<seth_k> AmaroK is a lot like iTunes
<seth_k> so whichever makes you happy :)
<seth_k> bmp is available in synaptic as well
<seth_k> beep-media-player i believe it is called
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes it is
<nmorse> I'm waiting for amaroK, et als. to get iTunes sharing support
<nmorse> That way I can play my family's playlists from my laptop
<nmorse> and it should be even more interesting at college
<nmorse> Juk is the best KDE player anyway
<gethoht> hrmm
<monchy> hm, can't eject cd
<nmorse> eject not working, eh?
<nmorse> CD busy?
<monchy> story of my life with this cd-r lol
<monchy> not sure if it's the blanks i'm using or not
<nmorse> CD drives are fickle
<monchy> ever used kodak cd-r's nmorse?
<nmorse> No, I use imation CD-R's
<nmorse> Cheaper
<nmorse> About 5 cents a CD-R sometimes
<monchy> these weren't too bad, 24$ for 50
<nmorse> Makes coasters easy to forget about
<monchy> CDN mind you
<nmorse> So, like $5 American?
<nmorse> Sorry, had to take a jibe
<monchy> har har :p
<nmorse> I like Canadian stuff
<nmorse> It's way cheaper, I buy stuff every time I go there
<monchy> it's weird though, i've got a few CD-RW and they work fine, non-kodak
<nmorse> Some CD-RW drives are more fickle than others about the types of dye the CD-R's use
<monchy> aha
<nmorse> What color is the bottom of the CD?
<gethoht> damn synaptic is nice
<monchy> green
<nmorse> What color are the other ones you use?
<gethoht> kynaptic is still a little buggy
<monchy> 1 sec
<nmorse> Kynaptic's easier to use, Synaptic has more power
<monchy> they look the same
<nmorse> Real men use apt, or aptitude, or the really brave use dselect
<nmorse> :)
<nmorse> monchy: I guess they use a different dye with the same coloration
<nmorse> Sometimes you can tell visually, other times you can't
<nmorse> Trial and error is the only foolproof method ever invented
<monchy> well guess i'll buy a new cd-rom during the week
<monchy> if they still don't read then a new burner
<nmorse> BTW, what's with the wiki transition in the topic?
<monchy> and if they still don't read i'll throw the f'n things out the window ><
<nmorse> man, dadgum storm cuts off my dadgum internet for 45 seconds at a time
<nmorse> I missed everything for almost a minute
<monchy> thunderstorm? :D
<nmorse> So does anyone know what the wiki transition in the topic refers to?
<nmorse> Yeah, thunderstorm
<monchy> ah i miss those
<nmorse> Thank god my laptop and UPS protect me
<nmorse> But not my internet
<nmorse> What, you live in Alaska?
<nmorse> Oh, Canada
<monchy> british columbia
<nmorse> So near Alaska and Washington?
<monchy> live about 4 hours away from the border
<nmorse> I have a friend from Alaska
<nmorse> He heard thunder for the first time in his life 2 years ago when he moved to Oklahoma
<nmorse> He's an Alaskan native
<nmorse> As in Indian
<monchy> ooh
<nmorse> Quite funny, he jumped like he thought he was being shot at, so I hear
<monchy> lol, wonder if that's what the native-americans think around here
<nmorse> Take them somewhere where there's thunder sometime
<nmorse> It'll be worth the trip
<monchy> well they don't really like people here so that'd be hard ;p
<nmorse> Ah, yeah, you're near the territory they got to themselves, eh?
<monchy> oh yeah, theres even a special tax on property
<nmorse> But you get Red Rose Tea, so no complaints
<monchy> lol
<nmorse> That's the best tea anywhere
<nmorse> I love that stuff
<monchy> luckily i won't have to put up with it for long
<nmorse> My family has it imported
<nmorse> Why not?
<monchy> planning to move back east around xmas time/new years
<monchy> going to be a cop
<nmorse> East, as in towards Ontario?
<monchy> yeah, my home! :)
<nmorse> Are you the one who always tells me Quebec isn't Canada?
<monchy> no, but i agree with whoever says that
<monchy> separtist bastards
<nmorse> Heh, I like Quebec
<nmorse> But I also speak French
<nmorse> and enjoy French food
<monchy> i'd like to see how long they last alone lol
<nmorse> If it wasn't for the Quebecois' food I'd let them fall of the Earth
<monchy> and the women
<nmorse> and the women
<duende> lol
<nmorse> Does most of Canada have legal marijuana like Quebec?
<duende> we don't
<monchy> BC does pretty much, not sure about the rest of the country
<liz4rd> OMG! it's leage in qubec????
<nmorse> Ah, just remembering some stoners on the Quebec Fort wall
<liz4rd> wtf no way
<monchy> i know there are blunt bros cafes in vancouver
* liz4rd lives in saskatchewan
<nmorse> Saskatchewan?
<monchy> he's a prarie boy lol
<liz4rd> yes
<nmorse> That sucks
<nmorse> That's like Calgary
<liz4rd> OMG no you didnt
<liz4rd> :P
<monchy> lol
<liz4rd> ouch
<nmorse> I love Canada
<liz4rd> me to ^_^ *hugs canada*
<nmorse> More bitter rivalries than the States could ever have
<liz4rd> and we have the hottest weman
<nmorse> But yeah, Quebec has legal weed and the women can (and do) go topless
<liz4rd> SWEET
<gethoht> nice
<nmorse> try Montmorency Falls and the Fort Park
<monchy> lol
<monchy> i think liz4rd is gonna have good dreams tonight @_@
<nmorse> went there with a high school group, of all people
<nmorse> Quite funny to see the teacher's reaction
<nmorse> and she's taking them back next summer
<liz4rd> http://pastebin.ca/14222 how do i get rid of that when i ssh to my self from somewhere
<gethoht> how is the healthcare system in canada? any downsides? because i've heard not too many bad things
<liz4rd> (pastebin.com is down)
<monchy> it's free
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> all free
<monchy> can't complain there lol
<liz4rd> its the best man
<nmorse> taxed, not free
<liz4rd> oh well
<monchy> oh, and mp3's are legal here
<nmorse> Is it actually a good system
<liz4rd> low taxes shitty gov't :P
<nmorse> I heard about the mp3's
<gethoht> if I mount an ntfs drive in linux, is there any options I should put in the /etc/fstab?
<nmorse> Taxes on CD-R's
<monchy> we pay a tiny levy on blank cd's
<monchy> yep
<liz4rd> http://pastebin.ca/14222 how do i get rid of that when i ssh to my self from somewhere
<monchy> worth it though
<nmorse> Just smuggle them across the border on foot
<monchy> nice to not have to worry about the RIAA hunting you down
<nmorse> I could emigrate to Canada without running into one border patrol guy
<nmorse> I actually went through Immigrations once, on the aforementioned Quebec trip (forgot my ID)
<monchy> brb need to test this cd
<nmorse> Great country
<gethoht> when I went up to montreal a couple summers ago, i got no hassle on the way into canada
<liz4rd> acully just say you came for the cows the nstart mooooing and you'll get in free 
<gethoht> coming back into the states, they hassled the fuck out of me
<nmorse> Only in Calgary and Saskatchewan
<liz4rd> like cavity searchy?
<gethoht> asked me if I had beef, and tobacco, and alcohol... and of course drugs
<nmorse> Coming into the states is much harder
<gethoht> no no... not that bad
<nmorse> Like, I Fed-Ex'ed my ID to myself
<gethoht> searched the bike though
<nmorse> Bah, neither US or Canada search cars
<nmorse> They ask if you have a gun
<nmorse> You say yes, they take it
<nmorse> You say no, they leave it with you
<nmorse> They melt them down too, not auction them like here in the states
<gethoht> america is paranoid schizophrenic compared to canada
<gethoht> if nations had psychological disorders
<nmorse> Schizophrenic, not so much
<nmorse> More like Dissociative Identity Disorder
<nmorse> With associated paranoia
<nmorse> The deliberation's what kills you
<gethoht> i'm sick of the bullshit politics of the states
<nmorse> A bureacracy is a dysfunctional mind
<gethoht> stupid wars, corporate welfare
<nmorse> I'm debating what to do after college in 4 years
<nmorse> Hawaii or Canada
<nmorse> Or the People's Republic of Nathan
<nmorse> Set it up on a remote tropical island
* monchy throws cd-rs out window
<nmorse> Wow
<nmorse> that bad, eh?
<monchy> urge to kill rising
<gethoht> haha
<monchy> i want to know what friggin dye these use
<nmorse> Kodak dye probably
<nmorse> Doubt they use an industry standard, why would they?
<monchy> Formazan
<monchy> kodak japan ltd dammit
<nmorse> This should teach you: never buy name-brand
<nmorse> Welcome to Soviet Russia
<monchy> back to no-names lol
<nmorse> I always use the cheapest ones
<monchy> which always worked 110% for me before
<nmorse> Never feel bad about a coaster, rarely make one
<nmorse> They'd be cheaper if you smuggled them in from the U.S.
<nmorse> I'm sure I could set up a trade route from Buffalo
<monchy> lol
<nmorse> No supporting the RIAA that way either
<nmorse> Big conversion vans full of illegal CD-R's
<liz4rd> :P
<nmorse> I can see it now: me the head of the biggest CD smuggling group in the world
<nmorse> Be quite funny if I got caught
<liz4rd> yes names: "THe rerightables"
<nmorse> What would they do?
<liz4rd> oops
<liz4rd> rewriteables*
<nmorse> No, think of an acronym for CD-RW
<nmorse> something that would explain all the CD's adequately to Border Patrol
<liz4rd> oh god...i'm drawing a blank
<nmorse> Same here
<nmorse> Something involving DJ's maybe
<nmorse> or maybe just CD-R
<liz4rd> :P yeah
<nmorse> Need an R word
<nmorse> Any Canadian stuff that starts with R?
<liz4rd> uh.....
<liz4rd> rice
<liz4rd> no
<nmorse> We could go the Quebec route and make the W stand for weed
<liz4rd> rrrrr (like a growle)
<liz4rd> :P lmao
<nmorse> Then we can explain the conversion van too
<liz4rd> :P
<nmorse> Crazy DJ's on Rural Weed
<nmorse> There we go
<monchy> i'm glad all this stuff gets logged, it'll make a good story one day :p
<liz4rd> OMG l337
<nmorse> Indeed, this needs to be selectively bashed
<liz4rd> :P
<nmorse> I like to look at my old Jabber logs
<nmorse> Some of the conversations there have gone wild and all over the place
<nmorse> Even more so than these ones
<monchy> jabber all you use?
<nmorse> Yeah, nmorse@jabber.org
<nmorse> Some AIM, some Yahoo, some MSN, sometimes
<monchy> do you use gaim for all that?
<liz4rd> nah
<liz4rd> psi for jabber
<nmorse> Yeah, though its jabber functionality bugs me
<liz4rd> amsn for msn
<nmorse> I don't like Psi much either
<liz4rd> havnt used AIM of yahoo for awhile
<monchy> poor poor kopete lol
<nmorse> Kopete's interface sucks
<liz4rd> yeah
<monchy> it could be good
<liz4rd> WE NEED TEXT BASSED MSN!!!
<nmorse> The Open Usability guys probably died of heart attacks looking at it
<monchy> no tabbed messaging though is a big no no
<liz4rd> lol i agree
<nmorse> Text based MSN, like curphoo is for Yahoo?
<nmorse> Shouldn't be too hard to write
<liz4rd> yeah
<nmorse> Use gaim's libmsn or libgaim or whatever and write a Python text interface to it
<nmorse> Or use centericq
<nmorse> Which is like Gaim for the CLI
<nmorse> voila, I'm on MSN in Konsole
<monchy> blah i think i have to start using firefox
<nmorse> Why?
<monchy> i miss ad-block
<nmorse> That's one thing Konqueror definitely needs
<monchy> coming in 3.5
<nmorse> Excellent, then I'll probably switch over almost completely
<nmorse> Won't that version also include optional Gecko rendering?
<monchy> dev on 3.5 is supposed to wrap up june 30th, so should have it soon
<billytwowilly> lol http://www.stud.ntnu.no/~shane/stasj/pics/humor/div/527.html
<nmorse> If it has the Gecko rendering option, I'll never need another browser again
<monchy> not sure on the optional gecko rendering, guys in #kde might know
<monchy> oh i know the next version of konq has already passed the acid2 test
<nmorse> That's good, it'll be the first to be released that does that
<monchy> so it's coming along at least
<nmorse> The guys in #kde say the gecko rendering hasn't had work done on it since last summer
<monchy> ouch, that's a damn shame
<mrmanic> what is acid2?
<liz4rd> SPAM! http://datapirate.ath.cx/4um/viewtopic.php?t=5
<monchy> mrmanic: to quote the webstandards site; Acid2 is a test page, written to help browser vendors ensure proper support for web standards in their products.
<mrmanic> oh nice.
<nmorse> It checks if they break properly
<monchy> safari is the only other browser i know of that's passed it
<nmorse> time for me to go
<nmorse> OmniWeb or whatever that odd Mac browser is
<nmorse> Cabsomething maybe?
<mrmanic> camino?
<nmorse> Anyway, time for me to go
<nmorse> No
<mrmanic> oh ok
<nmorse> The ugly third-party browser
<monchy> lol
<monchy> later nmorse
<liz4rd> should help me start up that forum
<liz4rd> http://datapirate.ath.cx
<liz4rd> i would let someone moderate one
<monchy> you pay for that space?
<liz4rd> </spam>
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> 40 gigs of space
<liz4rd> :D
<monchy> nice
<liz4rd> a friend hooked it up
<liz4rd> i just dont know how to get known
<monchy> throw it in your part/quit message
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> how do i do that?
<liz4rd> :P
<Ghetek> mounting iso files in the console?
<monchy> do you use konversation liz4rd
<liz4rd> irssi
<monchy> k then i don't know lol
<liz4rd> hold on i'll jump on it
<Ghetek> is it "$mount my iso file please" or "$mount my iso file pretty please"?
<monchy> settings > identities > advanced
<liz4rd> there now i am
<froud> Ghetek: http://www.freebsddiary.org/iso-mount.php
<Ghetek> thanks
<liz4rd> alright done
<liz4rd> monchy: would you help start it up? ...liek any ideas suggestions?
<monchy> i'd like too, but when it comes to linux stuff i'm an idiot lol
<liz4rd> me too
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> but i know i have alot of stuff i could share
<liz4rd> i want it to be more of a casual place tho :P
<monchy> make a customization section for gnome & kde, i know people like that sorta stuff
<liz4rd> ok
<monchy> hah PS3 will run linux
<liz4rd> nice
<liz4rd> :P
<monchy> too bad it'll probably be like 499 cdn ><
<monchy> with 1 stinkin controller and a demo disc
<liz4rd> monchy: go look now
<liz4rd> http://datapirate.ath.cx
<liz4rd> should i move the catagory up ?
<liz4rd> to catch teh eye?
<liz4rd> :P
<monchy> yeah
<liz4rd> k done
<monchy> yeah that's better
<monchy> is that the aero glass theme btw?
<liz4rd> um one moment
<liz4rd> daj_glass
<liz4rd> nice hey
<monchy> yeah looks good
<monchy> easy on the eyes
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> would you post there?
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> the main question
<monchy> probably not, only because i really don't post on any forums
<monchy> if i need want to talk there are people on freenode :p
<monchy> er -need
<liz4rd> ok i understand ya
<liz4rd> i'm not a forum person my self :P
<liz4rd> soon there will be a kick ass website
<monchy> i'll keep it bookmarked though and i can lurk from time to time lol
<liz4rd> ok that be cool
<liz4rd> you know what
<liz4rd> i should just enter a bunch of room and leave :P
<monchy> lol
<monchy> fedora,suse
<monchy> konversation
<liz4rd> there
<monchy> they are all hyped over in fedora for tomorrow
<liz4rd> why
<monchy> core 4 releases tomorrow
<liz4rd> cool
<liz4rd> i guess
<monchy> it's like if breezy came out for us :p
<liz4rd> :P
<markc> what is the "proper" way to update the nvidia driver package after a kernel package update to 2.6.12 ?
<markc> all I can find is -> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<markc> and I can't see what that has got to do with the actual driver
<BurgerMann> Hi, does KDE have anything similar to MS Macros?
<liz4rd> whats MS Macros
<liz4rd> XD
<BurgerMann> It's basically a recording of mouse and keyboard actions
<liz4rd> oooooooooooooooooooo
<liz4rd> no clue
<BurgerMann> oki :}
<liz4rd> i like your name tho
<liz4rd> ^_^
<BurgerMann> lol
<diktatorn> why cant i copy text form konqueror and past i to de konsole? :/
<liz4rd> do you have a wheel on your mouse?
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you still have konqueror open?
<closure> hi guys
<liz4rd> OMG HI
<liz4rd> :P
<closure> lol
<closure> >8-)
<liz4rd> man its boring here
<liz4rd> *cricket noises*
<closure> lol
<closure> yeah i'm bored as piss myself
<liz4rd> what time is it there
<closure> 4am
<liz4rd> lol its 2 am here
<liz4rd> nothing to (F WORD) to do around here at this time
<closure> where you at?
<closure> godamn backports
<closure> oh wait
<closure> it's working today
<closure> holy jesus
<closure> The following packages will be upgraded:
<closure>   acroread acroread-plugins clamav clamav-base clamav-freshclam dcoprss
<closure>   foomatic-db-hpijs foomatic-filters-ppds gaim-guifications gnome-menus hpijs
<closure>   kdenetwork kdenetwork-filesharing kdenetwork-kfile-plugins knetworkconf
<closure>   knewsticker kopete kpf kppp krdc krfb kwifimanager libclamav1 libgcc1
<closure>   libgnome-menu0 libnspr4 libnss3 librss1 libsmbclient
<closure>   linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 mozilla-browser mozilla-psm python-xdg
<closure>   python2.4-samba samba-common smbclient sun-j2sdk1.5 xchat xchat-common
<closure> 39 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<closure> Need to get 163MB of archives.
<closure> that's intense
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats a flood
<closure> kamping go jump on a razor blade and tell someone who cares
<rodolfo> hi, after the boot this morning, the screen fonts were suddenly very big; the screen resolution did not change ...
<rodolfo> how could that be?
<closure> not sure
<closure> is it everywhere?
<rodolfo> yes
<closure> or just in one app
<rodolfo> every app
<closure> no clue
<closure> change it back
<rodolfo> the font-size?
<closure> yeah
<rodolfo> strange is that the value in the set-up did not change
<closure> that's very weird
<closure> did it change the display when you adjusted it?
<closure> in the set up that is
<rodolfo> I tried a smaller font, and it changed
<closure> *shrugs*
<closure> computers do strange shit sometimes
<rodolfo> but to get to the original size, I have to set a very small value!
<closure> i blame the matrix
<closure> and the agents
<rodolfo> it happened before with another distro
<rodolfo> maybe its a graphics display driver problem
<rodolfo> I tried to reconfigure xserver-xorg, but nothing
<rodolfo> what screen resolution do you use?
<rodolfo> brb
<rodolfo> what should I add in sources.list to install "lame"?
<Kamping_Kaiser> multiverse
<closure> rodolfo, i think i use 1240x680 or whatever
<closure> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ninan/
<closure> that says it's a "web application"
<closure> does that mean it would run in my web browser?
<rodolfo> Kamping_Kaiser: where do I find the lines to add?
<closure> http://www.ubuntuguides.org/#extrarepositories
<Kamping_Kaiser> just a minute
<Kamping_Kaiser> ^ yeh
<closure> rodolfo, that address
<rodolfo> thanks
<rodolfo> :(     Unknown host
<closure> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<closure> rodolfo, sorry no s
<rodolfo> closure, ok
<mindspin> hi, after uptading to kde 3.4.1 I'm experiencing frequently crashes of firefox and gxine. Any idea ?
<mindspin> updating
<closure> firefox i've always had problems with
<closure> and why are you running gxine?
<mindspin> I like it and both worked pretty good before
<closure> i mean why not use xine?
<mindspin> no idea, vdeo is not that important for me but the firefox crashes are really annoying
<closure> yeah
<closure> i switched from firefox to opera
<mindspin> I love firefox
<closure> it's hard to set up but once it gets up it's far more stable and uses far less resources
<closure> still have no multimedia in mine thoguh
<closure> but then again i don't like multimedia in linux as i have yet to find any controls
<ubuntu> kubuntu VS. knoppix?
<buz> knoppix is mostly live cd whereas kubuntu is preferably installed
<buz> knoppix can be installed but keeps breaking when you upgrade it
<ubuntu> I installed it, but it didn't not work on my pc with 2 video cards..
<ubuntu> yes, knoppix's init script have some problems when i upgraded kernel to 2.6.11
<ubuntu> Gentoo is great :)
<ubuntu> buz, are u from mongo?
<ubuntu> ???
<buz> no
<ubuntu> Chinese?
<buz> switzerland
<ubuntu> oh, good place :)
<ubuntu> I'm from Beijing, China, i think you're from Mongolia from ur name :)
<hussam> hey, I just rebuild synaptic 0.57 and installed it on Hoary.  But I didn't find and change from 0.55, is there a site for synaptic where I can find a changelog
<Tm_T> hussam: hmm, google might help :/
<Tm_T> http://www.nongnu.org/synaptic/
<hussam> ok thanks :)
<hussam> I built firefox linux installer from cvs 1.0.x branch today. 
<hussam> the build process took almost 70 minutes.
<Mystery> hello?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Mystery> i just installed kubuntu, just to check it out, so far i like it but i have a couple of issues
<Mystery> firstly, for some reason konqueror is duplicating every file in my folders
<Mystery> for example
<ztonzy> Mystery, I had the issue before too, just reload the dir
<ztonzy> and it will be gone
<Mystery> there's two downloads, two music folder, two of everything
<ztonzy> but I am using Gnome these days
<ztonzy> Mystery, yes...try to reload with CTRL+R or so
<ztonzy> but it is strange
<Mystery> oook
<Mystery> worked
<Mystery> wierd :S
<ztonzy> :)
<ztonzy> but it shouldn't happen
<Mystery> yer
<Mystery> maybe cus i have gnome installed aswell?
<Mystery> or something
<Mystery> anyway
<Mystery> ztonzy: do you know what the button to show the toolbar is? for example blender is fullscreen, in gnome i press alt+F10 and the bar jumps up
<Mystery> but here it's different
<ztonzy> Mystery, dunno, can't remember, I removed KDE from system
<Mystery> does anyone here know?
* Mystery looks around
<Mystery> ah well
<Mystery> i have a small problem
<Mystery> after i logged out and back in again
<Mystery> the time dissapeared somewhere o.O
<Mystery> time/date dissapeared
<Tm_T> hmm, FreeCraft seems to be ok game
<Mystery> can anyone help?
<Mez> Mystery - right click the panel,
<Mez> then add to panel
<Mez> applet
<Mez> clock
<Mystery> i looked
<Mystery> no clock
<Mystery> it's gone
<Mystery> O.O
<Mystery> i looked everywhere for the clock
<Mystery> something tells me it has turned into "applet 249"
<Mystery> and when i try to click it, it says it's broken
<Mystery> says
<Mystery> "applet could not be loaded. check your installation"
<Mystery> :S
<Firetech> hmm, how do I start udev with correct permissions? "sudo /etc/init.d/udev start" sets wrong group (root) on some devices (tty* among others), which causes some programs (xterm) to stop working...
<Firetech> starting it after "sudo su -" doesn't help either
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-t]  by Riddell
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.2-i386-live.iso | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | Wiki Transition Tuesday |  Use archive.ubuntu.com if us.archive.ubuntu.com gives md5sum errors | sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tm_T> http://lincity-ng.berlios.de/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<foodcoman> Good Morning, Afternoon, Evening?
<foodcoman> How would one turn off files going to Trash.  I would prefer to just have them deleted.
<seth_k> morning :)
<closure> food
<Riddell> foodcoman: shift-delete
<closure> foodcoman, you can press shift+del
<foodcoman> The KUDOS FAQ has some tips on showing and hiding the icon!
<closure> foodcoman, that's what i do
<foodcoman> Riddell: closure:  That works for me.
<foodcoman> Thanks.
<foodcoman> Now that is reliable information...... 2 for 1!   =)
<closure> oooh Riddell  he thanked me!
<closure> lol j'k
<foodcoman> I will let you guys fight over it!   ;-)
<foodcoman> Joke:  Which is it?  Shift + delete or Shift - delete.  Why did they have 3 keys.  Seems like Shift Delete would be easier.
<foodcoman> I have a hard time getting to 3 keys.
<foodcoman> Joking.
<airox> Hi!
<airox> When I login into KDE (with kdm) I get a background of (in my case) Kubuntu. Right after that it loads my own selected background. Is there a way to alter the background that is between kdm and my own ??
<closure> foodcoman,  it's like yoga you train your fingers to do things other people's can't
<foodcoman> Hahaha...
<seth_k> airox: Control Center > System Administration > Login Manager > Background should control that background
<airox> tnx, let me check it out :)
<airox> works perfectly!
<airox> tnx again seth_k !
<seth_k> :)
<seth_k> glad i could help you
<kalenedrael> ok, i need yacc and it's not in the apt repos
<mrmanic> do you actually need yacc?
<mrmanic> or just a yacc-like tool?
<kalenedrael> ok, i fixed it
<kalenedrael> got bison and flex
<kalenedrael> yeah, so
<kalenedrael> rebooting
<Wimpie> hi all, anybody has some nice KUBUNTU CD labels ?
<kalenedrael> no
<kalenedrael> shouldn't be hard to make your own though
<philipacamaniac> I remember seeing some on kde-look
<Wimpie> any idea where ?
<philipacamaniac> looking...
<philipacamaniac> I present to you: http://process-of-elimination.net/?q=kubuntu_cd_labels_svg_and_png
<douglas> Has anyone played hl2 in kubuntu here, and if so what optimizations can I make to make it run better?
<airox> O_o
<Wimpie> philipacamaniac : thx
<edulix> hey
<edulix> the cursor movement sometimes (when CPU is doing something) is not smooth. how can I fix that ?
<edulix> I have an ATI with open source drivers
<slow-motion> hello
<edulix> hi !
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> somebody can help me ?
<ubuntu> what's the root passwd on the live-cd of kubuntu ??
<philipacamaniac> there isn't one
<philipacamaniac> use sudo to do root activities
<ubuntu> when i do : su : it wants a psswd
<philipacamaniac> try "sudo -i"
<ubuntu> yes 
<ubuntu> thx !
<poptix> so
<_pablo> hola
<poptix> ubuntu is like, a somewhat fixed debian
<_pablo> hola
<poptix> and kubuntu is a somewhat fixed debian with a decent gui
<_pablo> hello
<poptix> aloh
<poptix> a
<_pablo> mi na,e is pablo
<_pablo> my name is pablo
<_pablo> and we?
<poptix> my name is pablo
<_pablo> ok bery match
<edulix> hey Xorg is using here 792mb of ram. wtf?
<_pablo> ee
<mrmanic> that is a lot of ram
<ijuz_> edulix: mappings, most likely
<edulix> well it's virtual ram, swap
<_pablo> I'am Ispanish
<edulix> but I haven't got much more remaining
<edulix> soy espaol tb pablo :)
<_pablo> yo tambien
<ijuz_> there is some small tool to analyse what the memory footprint of X contains
<_pablo> cuatos aos tiebes
<ijuz_> but i forgot the name ;)
<_pablo> ?
<_pablo> eeeooo
<edulix> pablo: esto no es un canal de ligue xD. tengo 18 just for the record
<poptix> Mi nombre es Pablo, y voy a matarle
<_pablo> por que?
<edulix> poptix: yeah paranoia hehe
<poptix> Usted toc a mi madre de una manera impura
<_pablo> ninigfif
<_pablo> gfbgdsb
<_pablo> dfssd
<_pablo> dsg
<_pablo> s
<_pablo> gdf
<_pablo> dffs
<_pablo> dfs
<_pablo> s
<_pablo> dg
<_pablo> sd
<_pablo> g
<_pablo> dg
<_pablo> ds
* poptix stabs _pablo 
<_pablo> ds
<_pablo> sd
<mrmanic> wtf?
<_pablo> sd
<_pablo> sd
<_pablo> s
<mrmanic> _pablo: please stop that.
<_pablo> dg
<_pablo> g
<_pablo> d
<_pablo> s
<_pablo> d
<_pablo> s
<_pablo> sd
<_pablo> df
<edulix> someone please kick him
<_pablo> s
<mrmanic> oh man, what I wouldn't give for chanops
<_pablo> sdf
<_pablo> s
<_pablo> gf
<_pablo> df
<_pablo> fg
<_pablo> df
<_pablo> df
<_pablo> f
<_pablo> g
<_pablo> fds
<_pablo> sd
<edulix> pablo: madura un poco anda
<_pablo> df
<_pablo> df
<_pablo> f
<_pablo> f
<_pablo> f
<_pablo> bdf
<_pablo> f
<_pablo> gb
<philipacamaniac> we don't have any ops
<_pablo> g
<_pablo> g
<mrmanic> incidentally, #kubuntu-es is available for spanish-speaking kubuntu users
<_pablo> bf
<_pablo> d
<_pablo> df
<_pablo> d
<_pablo> bok
<_pablo> ok
<_pablo> vdfv
<_pablo> 
<_pablo>  v
<_pablo> fg
<mrmanic> it's empty, though.
<_pablo> gf
<_pablo> bf
<_pablo> fd
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<_pablo> df
<_pablo> df
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*pablo@85.55.2.*]  by Riddell
* _pablo was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<mrmanic> nice
<mrmanic> Riddell: you're a rockstar
<philipacamaniac> Hurray! Three cheers for Riddell
<spiral> hmmm... I've got a problem with kmail : for some e-mails I receive, I've got strange characters like []  instead of accents & so on in the preview mail, but not if I open the mail
<spiral> does anyone here have any idea ?
<KaiL_> what was that?
<edulix> I suspected, hidden chanops in the channel are !
<edulix> :)
<philipacamaniac> a bot, I think
<poptix> spiral: your preview font is different than your view font
<mrmanic> philipacamaniac: a bot or some dude with WAY too much free time.
<spiral> poptix: hmmmm, maybe... do you know where I should change this setting ?
<edulix> mrmanic: I went to #kubuntu-es - empty but with a topic so yes, it exists :)
<poptix> spiral: somewhere in the prefs i'm sure.
<Tm_T> wtf
<poptix> i don't think many mexicans have money, let alone reliable power, for a computer
<poptix> and the ones that do, probably speak english.
<edulix> philippacamaniac: perhaps someone has adapted spamassesin to IRC ?! hehe
<spiral> poptix: isn't it rather a problem with utf8 & so on ?
<poptix> spiral: yes, the preview font probably isn't utf8
<edulix> poptix: he was mexican ? 
<spiral> poptix: i don't find anything specific regarding fonts in the conf
<poptix> edulix: shrug, he was speaking spanish =P
<poptix> close enough for me (a dumb white american)
<philipacamaniac> "don't think mexicans have money" - way to spread the Ubuntu spirit... ignore the fact that a huge percentage of Americans are Hispanic
<poptix> apparently he's actually spanish
<edulix> poptix: blah, I'm a dumb white spanish :P
<poptix> (from spain)
<poptix> philipacamaniac: no, a large percentage of people in the USA are hispanic
<poptix> they aren't americans.
<poptix> you have to be a citizen for that.
<philipacamaniac> that's debatable, but since I'm a WASP, I won't say anything :)
<poptix> i have no idea what that is, but it sounds like a racial slur =P
<ijuz_> they are hiding in the usa with their ubunut boxes?
<edulix> that remains me the last operation of spanish goverment: to give papers (citienship) to people working here so that noone treats them like shit..
<philipacamaniac> White Anglo Saxon Protestant (American) - The most hated person on the planet, maybe...
<poptix> philipacamaniac: ah, joy.
<philipacamaniac> I'm just playing, dude
<poptix> people can whine about stereotypes all they want, but they exist for a reason =P
<edulix> philipacamaniac: well there a lot of chinese people in this world. whoever they hate will be the most hated person in the world, stadistically
<poptix> i think the chinese hate taiwan =P
<philipacamaniac> edulix: I like your train of thought... that's quite rational
<poptix> maybe the british for colonizing them
<goo> hello. How can I get the kde-bluetooth package on ubuntu?
<philipacamaniac> And I'm pretty sure they hate me
<goo> I can't find out :(
<edulix> philipacamaniac: hehehe ;-)
<edulix> well now it's time to study a bit, see you later!
<edulix> goo: try to use kynaptic (or synaptic) to locate the package. search for common words like bluetooth.
<philipacamaniac> goo: It has't been uploaded to Universe yet, but the testing package is here http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu/ 
<foodcoman> Has anyone installed the IVTV drivers and Mythtv?
<goo> edulix: I tried... no cigar
<foodcoman> I have a Hauppage PVR-350 I want to get working under Kubuntu!
<goo> philipacamaniac: Nice!
<goo> philipacamaniac: thanks a lot!
<foodcoman> MythTV seems easy enough with Multiverse and apt...
<philipacamaniac> goo: There are a few problems (package-related, mostly). Read the comments here: http://ubuntu.com/wiki/MOTUNewPackages
<goo> philipacamaniac: argh. How do I add that repo to my sources.list? deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu hoary ./   doesn't do the trick?
<philipacamaniac> don't add it to your sources.list - it is an experimental package, and a developer's personal repo. Browse to it in your web browser and download the package (it is a .deb file).
<goo> ah. ok.
<goo> thanks
<douglas> Where in kubuntu can I find a place to add options for agp cards (nvidia) so I can force 8x, fastwrite, and some other things. I read online that /etc/modules.conf is standard, but it's not there in kubuntu?
<Riddell> goo: remove the hoary
<Riddell> deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu ./
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<philipacamaniac> douglas - graphics card options are set in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<douglas> oh, thanks
<douglas> philipacamaniac: Where would I use what they are saying on this page ? ---> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=60
<goo> Heh. "Bluetooth is listed, but is unselectable when I try to add a new bluetooth device..
<goo> err, a new obex device
<philipacamaniac> goo: it is an experimental package at this point in time - you can attempt to compile from source yourself
<goo> philipacamaniac: It was the same problem in Gentoo 4 months ago - either kdebluetooth is f*cked or I have to go and read some manuals all over again... :(
<philipacamaniac> kdebluetooth itself is still in beta
<philipacamaniac> I haven't personally tried it, so I can't say either way
<philipacamaniac> douglas: perhaps those options go in /etc/modprobe.conf  ?
<philipacamaniac> douglas: scratch that, it is obsolete, I think I found the place
<philipacamaniac> douglas: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=165361&postcount=2
<douglas> sorry, I've been reading myself, I'll check it out.
<douglas> will I have to restart my box to test this you think?
<philipacamaniac> hmm, probably...
<_chris> is Kweather broken in Hoary?
<jeramy> _chris: you just have to poke it a few times
<jeramy> I added a weather station or two, closed it, re-opened it
<philipacamaniac> maybe try "dcop KWeatherService WeatherService updateAll"
<jeramy> deleted the "Unknown Weather Station" a few times...
<jeramy> and now it works.  :)
<jeramy> philipacamaniac: I'd try that, but mine works now, and I don't want to touch it.  ;)
<_chris> kweather keeps adding a 0000 station. - no matter how many times i delete it comes back
<eric_p> hi, i need some help with kubuntu...
<eric_p> i certainly did a mistake and now, when i enter my user name and password in kdm, kde won't start (kdm restarts)
<eric_p> an idea ?
<eric_p> i only installed a webcam driver recently, and i don't see any relation...
<mrmanic> eric_p: that's pretty bad.
<mrmanic> eric_p: can you log in via the console?
<eric_p> yes
<eric_p> the problem is to launch an x session
<mrmanic> eric_p: did the webcam driver install modify your xorg.conf?
<eric_p> i think that it doesn't modidy it
<eric_p> but i'm not sure: i used a script (quickcam.sh) which was in the driver source package
<mrmanic> eric_p: check ls -la /etc/X11
<mrmanic> and see what the modification date on your xorg.conf is
<eric_p> is there a way to launch kde without kdm, or to repair kdm ?
<mrmanic> I don't know about kdm
<mrmanic> you might investigate dpkg-reconfigure
<eric_p> mrmanic: good idea to check the date of the file, thanks. (i can't tell you the answer for now for i had to boot another partition)
<eric_p> mrmanic: I will try to investigate dpkg-reconfigure too
<mrmanic> another option is to move your .kde directory to .kdebak or something temporarily
<mrmanic> in case something in your .kde dir is causing the issue.
<mrmanic> oh
<mrmanic> de
<mrmanic> der
<mrmanic> and check the x logs
<eric_p> ok, i will try. but i fear the problem is not "user-related"
<mrmanic> in /var/log/, I think
<eric_p> i already checked the kdm log and the xorg log
<eric_p> nothing bad
<mrmanic> no dice?
<mrmanic> weird
<eric_p> only a few errors with font paths, but i think they already existed before
<froud> can anyone point me to some docs that give guidelines regarding the resource allocations on an X-Server for each X-Terminal connected by XDMCP?
<ijuz_> application dependent
<froud> yes
<froud> KDM
<ijuz_> and budget dependent
<ijuz_> i would go for at least 100 MB/user
<froud> just need rules of thumb
<froud> use case is an Internet cafe
<eric_p> mrmanic: thank you very much for your help ! I will reboot into kubuntu and try the hints you gave me. It's a pity I have only one computer so i can't chat during the time I do tests
<mrmanic> eric_p: you could chat with a console chat app like ircii.
<froud> customers come and go nver know what PC they will get on next visit
<froud> ijuz_: 100 MB RAM or Virtual Memory
<ijuz_> froud: 100 MB should be enough, perhaps even a bit less, try it out
<eric_p> yes, good idea...
<froud> ijuz_: so 10 users = 1GB RAM?
<ijuz_> yeah, sounds resonable
<ijuz_> hm, well, if budget is a problem, you could try first with 512, but i have doubts, depends on how many webpages opened etc.
<froud> ijuz_: does the server itself not need ram of its own?
<froud> so min 256 for the server and 100 per session
<ijuz_> froud: a bit, the question is your budget, the smaller it is, so more you can try, i would just stick in 2 GB and forget it
<ijuz_> froud: really hard to say, when you allready have a server running, open several connections to it, use some Xnest on another system
<froud> OK, and stick the normal swap guidelines?
<nmorse> A couple of Gigs, dual Opterons and you can run about 30 thin clients
<nmorse> There's an article around here somewhere on it
<nmorse> Using PXEboot
<froud> Hmmm that's a good ratio
<froud> nmorse: url
<nmorse> Hang on
<nmorse> It was about running a school lab on it
<froud> yeah kinda need the same setup
<ijuz_> froud: bigger swap doesn't harm, just do it at least double the size
<jjesse> i thought i read something on it in linux journal or something?
<jjesse> bout running a school lab or something?
<froud> yeah I been googling and have null
<nmorse> That's a different article, but it might be useful
<nmorse> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7418 is the one jjesse was talking about
<froud> anyone have ideas about a crm/billing software for a Linux-based Internet Cafe?
<froud> nmorse: thanks
<ijuz_> froud: you could also search for skolelinux
<nmorse> Billing software, like to set a time to use it
<froud> yes customer buy time and spend it in units
<nmorse> hmm, I know you can set it up for limited amounts of time
<nmorse> But then you'd need to write a GUI program so they can select their account and how many units
<froud> I tought there was a sofware called Open-Caffe
<nmorse> and probably a system tray device to tell them how much time they have left
<nmorse> Never heard of Open-Caffe
<froud> nmorse: I wonder if such a solution exists
<nmorse> Probably does
<nmorse> I wonder if there's a linux channel on freenode here that does that stuff
<froud> what whoul dyou google for?
<nmorse> What are you using to do this, distro-wise?
<nmorse> Linux Terminal Server Project, maybe?
<ijuz_> look on freshmeat, surely somebody had this problem
<froud> yeah I considered using ltsp
<ijuz_> but anyway, when you worry about resources and can't put the money for a fast server on the table, you should get thin clients instead of xterminals
<nmorse> IBM made a bunch of PXE-bootable PII systems
<nmorse> You can buy them by the truckload
<nmorse> Maybe $30 a piece sometimes
<nmorse> Then just have them boot off of the server, and instant systems with no local hard drives
<nmorse> A 450 mHz PII will run KDE, et als. just fine if you put 256 MB RAM in it
<froud> that's the best way
<heart> where do i have to write "numlockx" in so that it will be started on every boot?
<froud> ok dudes, thanks for everyting. must go bed now, sleeep needed
<ijuz_> froud: the problem is that when a webbrowser blows up it affects other uses probably
<froud> ijuz_: I also have a copy of this http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/courses/web-tuxlabs.html but its a bit more complicated that I want and expensive
<froud> laters
<eric_p> mrmanic: i tried all your advices but nothing worked :(
<mrmanic> eric_p: well that's terrible.
<mrmanic> eric_p: I'm pretty much out of ideas
<eric_p> even with a new user, impossible to launch kde
<mrmanic> eric_p: do you have gdm installed?
<eric_p> my xorg.conf has not been modified
<eric_p> no, i havent gnome...
<mrmanic> I see.
<eric_p> maybe i could try to apt-get install it...
<mrmanic> that's an option
<mrmanic> another option would be to see if you have xdm installed
<mrmanic> and try setting that as the default login manager
<eric_p> xdm: command not found
<mrmanic> eric_p: so you'd have to apt-get that too
<mrmanic> or instead
<mrmanic> I don't know what dependencies gdm has.
<mrmanic> so I'd prefer to install xdm rather than gdm, if I were running a pure kde system.
<othernoob> hey, when i click on storage media and get to media:/ in konqueror, nothing shows up. this never happened before.
<mrmanic> othernoob: is kded running?
<eric_p> mrmanic: i think i found my problem...
<mrmanic> eric_p: what is it?
<eric_p> i'm so stupid
<eric_p> i installed gdm
<othernoob> mrmanic how do i find out
<mrmanic> othernoob: ps -A | grep kded
<eric_p> i llaunched it, i tried to log in and i got an error message: can't write in the authorization file, or no space free on disk
<abisen> i am transferring my files through sftp and the transfer speed is 1.1 MB/s where as it should be around 10 then i start multiple transfers and all are giving me 1.1 MB/s simultaneously so i guess there is some setting that is throttelling that speed 
<eric_p> i tried df and... 0% free
<mrmanic> ah
<abisen> can some body tell me if there is a setting (default) in kubuntu
<mrmanic> that'll do it.
<mrmanic> eric_p: see if you can free up some space :)
<othernoob> mrmanic, yea its running
<eric_p> what is strange is that i could download the about 10 mo of gdm...
<mrmanic> eric_p: is your /home on a different partition from your /?
<eric_p> no
<eric_p> only swp is on another partition
<mrmanic> I have no idea, then.
<mrmanic> othernoob: I'm not sure how to debug this.  I ran into it once before, and it was b/c kded died
<mrmanic> othernoob: apparently that's not your problem
<eric_p> ok, i'll free some space and i will retry, thank you for everything
<othernoob> mrmanic: i haven't rebooted yet, because i'm dling something, but its the first time it happened :/
<mrmanic> np.  I hope that was your only problem.
<othernoob> not a big prob at the moment, but a bit annoying
<mrmanic> othernoob: you could always try killing and restarting kded.  I don't _THINK_ that would affect your downloads. (no guarantees, of course)
<othernoob> mrmanic: i just copied everything i needed via konsole. i'll see if it's a permanent problem tomorrow :) but thanks, ill keep that in mind
<mrmanic> ok
<heart> what do i have to install so that i have java enabled in firefox?
<ruhib> see http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<heart> in which repos. is "sun-j2re1.5"?
<heart> get "E: Konnte Paket sun-j2re1.5 nicht finden"
<ruhib> I use http://ubuntujava.yimports.com/
<_chris> i caught the end of the sun jre conversation.  what repository is that in?
<eric_p> mrmanic: i managed to launch kde :)
<eric_p> thank you for your advices
<eric_p> it was just a problem of disk space, (my disk is very very small) but apt-get clean was sufficient
#kubuntu 2005-06-21
<_heart> can i install devian packages on kubuntu?
<penguinboy> Afternoon Guys!
<regeya> indeed.
<penguinboy> Welcome StR!
<StR> Hi penguinboy 
<StR> so.. whats new?
<penguinboy> not a lot....how is your day?
<StR> here...  reading some mono docs...
<penguinboy> got he new Linux Journal today
<penguinboy> the
<penguinboy> as well as Linux Magazine
<penguinboy> Afternoon delltony!
<delltony> hi would someone here please take the time and help me to figure out why my system is running so freakin slow :(
<delltony> i mean it laggs big ime as if the harddrive is having hell catching up with i/os
<ilba7r> any one here have torubles with open office on kubuntu
<delltony> and cpu switchin seems very high but i don't know what to do to resolve it
<delltony> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- --system-- ----cpu----
<delltony>  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in    cs us sy id wa
<delltony>  0  0   2768  19708  61664 181892    0    0     4    14   46    49 29 18 53  0
<StR> delltony: is it running updatedb when it is slow?
<delltony> no
<StR> delltony: what CPU do you have?
<delltony> p4 3.2 ghz
<StR> and what kernel are you using?
<delltony> Linux bubbabox 2.6.10-5-686 #1 Tue Jun 7 09:00:32 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Tm_T> :/
<StR> delltony: what about the RAM?  how much do you have?
<delltony> 512
<StR> delltony: could you msg me your top? order by RAM?
<delltony> how do you order by ram that option i do not know off hand
<ijuz_> M
<_heart> version from X in kubuntu is?
<ijuz_> 6.8.2
<delltony> so just type top -M ?
<ijuz_> no, start top press M
<delltony> i don't see how i can select it if its ever changing
<StR> delltony: use a ksnapshot
<StR> delltony: or select the text fast, it will be copy by the Xbuffer
<delltony> let me upload the image hangon
<penguinboy> Hey KK!
<delltony> StR, did you get my pm?
<StR> delltony: negative
<StR> send it to my email
<delltony> ok
<StR> yes.. Xorg ... you aer having big troubles with it...
<StR> try using full kde programs..
<delltony> you talking to me?
<StR> use kopete instead of gaim
<StR> delltony: yes...
<StR> use konversation instead of xchat..
<StR> but it is still weird that Xorg is using  33.7% CPU
<StR> and 12.1% RAM
<StR> what video card dou you have?
<delltony> just curious why is that such a big deal as in xchat over konversation? i mean the thing was fast before
<delltony> and i was using xchat and all
<delltony> but i'm listing to you
<delltony> and i have a ati rage mobility card
<delltony> using that flgrx driver
<StR> I preffer to use all kde-qt apps, so I dont use any RAM for the GTK libs
<delltony> i understand
<StR> thats why i dont use xchat or gaim...
<StR> sorry I cannot help you, I think it is the video card driver..  I dont realy know, beacuse I have an nvidia....
<StR> but I think thats the problem.. the video driver..
<delltony> hmm 
<delltony> anyone else wanna have a take at this
<delltony> and thanks
<StR> is that the ATI close driver? or is it the free driver?  there was a proyect for ATI  called GATOS
<delltony> i'm using the one from atis site
<delltony> i used the oone from ubuntu to start with
<mrmanic> ati rage mobility is supported by fglrx?
<delltony> and it sucks horse butt
<delltony> well i have a dell laptop inspiron 9100
<delltony> and yeah i'm using the fglrx 
<delltony> the ubuntu one is bugged to hell wants to make a xfree file
<delltony> thats why i use the one from ati
<delltony> it makes the xorg file
<mrmanic> just a warning, fglrx doesn't support suspending to ram (or really any kind of suspend that I managed to figure out)
<mrmanic> I have an inspiron 8600
<delltony> what do you suggest then?
<mrmanic> use the open source ati driver, I think.
<delltony> which is?
<mrmanic> ati
<mrmanic> :)
<mrmanic> let me check my xorg.conf
<delltony> as in the one i have installed?
<delltony> i downloaded the driver from atis site
<delltony> and did the make and all on it
<delltony> and modprobe 
<delltony> and then ran flgrx-config or whatever
<mrmanic> no
<mrmanic> not fglrx
<delltony> then your confusing me :)
<mrmanic> the driver is called ati
<delltony> fglrx is the one from ati
<mrmanic> b/c it's for ati cards
<mrmanic> fglrx is the one from ati
<mrmanic> yes.
<delltony> ok
<delltony> so apt-get install ati?
<delltony> or what?
<mrmanic> well, what exactly is your problem?
<delltony> my system seems really really sluggish
<delltony> as it takes for ever to run things
<delltony> as if i/o's are off the chart or something
<mrmanic> I doubt that has anything to do with fglrx
<pointwood> hrm...where do I actually find the trashcan?
<mrmanic> pointwood: is it not in your kicker?
<delltony> i was just going on what someone else said
<delltony> i thnk the video side of it is fine myself too
<delltony> i think its something to do with the harddrive access time or something
<delltony> or its in suspend or something i really don't know
<delltony> thats why i'm asking
<pointwood> I can't see any trashcan anywhere
<mrmanic> I doubt it's in suspend.
<delltony> any things you recommend checking then?
<delltony> cause when i boot it up all is good
<delltony> then after a while of use it gets slow as crap
<delltony> video refresh is slow dvds play slow as h ell
<delltony> webpages load slow as crap
<pointwood> ahh...found it
<delltony> and the cs on vmstat was 256 at one point
<mrmanic> pointwood: great
<mrmanic> delltony: I don't really know how to help you
<mrmanic> delltony: I'd check to see how much swap is being used
<delltony> is there any kinda hdparms that couuld be set
<doneill> has anybody else had problems with MD5sum mismatches on various packages?
<mrmanic> I prefer to use none of my swap
<doneill> err, doing an apt-get that is.
<mrmanic> doneill: not I
<delltony> check that with top right
<mrmanic> delltony: that's a way to check it, yeah.
<doneill> mrmanic: i get it on ca.archive.ubuntu.org and heanet's mirror
<doneill> (hoary)
<pointwood> wee...restoring a file crashed konqy
<doneill> it's been going on for a week
<delltony> Swap:  1510068k total,     3020k used,  1507048k free,   107556k cached
<mrmanic> delltony: that doesn't look too bad.  is all of your memory used?
<delltony> no
<mrmanic> I don't know why you'd be having that slowness then, delltony 
<mrmanic> I'm no guru
<mrmanic> I'm just a user, like you.
<delltony> i'm not either
<delltony> but its almost as if its overheading
<delltony> and degrading itself or something
<delltony> i don't know
<delltony> just guessing
<ecarroll> Is there anyway i can tell what version of gcc a kernel is built with as it sits on a repository; I am installing VMWare, and it requires i have the same version of gcc to make a module for it, unforntuatly the gcc on the repos with v3.3.5 is a symlink to a newer gcc and that just doesn't float with VMWare i need to know if the new 2.6.12, is built with the newer gcc or if i should just download sources and build my own
<doneill> ecarroll: readelf
<doneill> nevermind
<doneill> it's probably compressed anyway
<mrmanic> delltony: what kind of power management settings do you have?
<doneill> ecarroll: can you boot into it?
<ecarroll> Anyone using breezy with new 2.6.12 that can tell me what version of gcc there kernel was built with
<ecarroll> Yes i'm in the machine now i just don't want to have to download 14megs unless new kernel is built with v4.x of gcc as VMWare requires, otherwise i need to download sources anyway
<ecarroll> if you have v2.6.11 or higher (breezy only i believe) pelase tell me the cat /proc/version and read to me the gcc number
<delltony> mrmanic, i have no idea on that
<delltony> i thought apc was turned off
<mrmanic> apc?
<delltony> advanced power management
<delltony> or whatever its called
<mrmanic> I think power management in kubuntu is handled by acpi
<delltony> thats what i mean
<mrmanic> did you turn it off manually?
<mrmanic> it's on by default, I believe
<mrmanic> I could be wrong on that one, of course.
<delltony> i thought it was noacpi
<delltony> cause there are issues with it or was issues with it
<mrmanic> oh
<mrmanic> acpi is on for me, I'm using it to suspend to ram successfully.
<mrmanic> maybe it's noacpi on the 9100
<delltony> i don'tk now
<KaiL> are you maybe searching for apic?
<KaiL> (a function to have more then 16 IRQs and VERY often broken on VIA boards?)
<mrmanic> I used to have to run my system nolapic in order to do S3
<delltony> i'm just looking for a reason to why this laptop is so damn slow lately :(
<KaiL> delltony: what laptop?
<delltony> dell inspirion 9100
<KaiL> maybe the cd/dvd is hdb and has no dma enabled? (that was afaik also a Dell)
<delltony> i'm not playing a dvd at this point
<delltony> s what does that have to do with anything ?
<delltony> its overall system is slow
<delltony> like the harddrive is fragmented to hell and back ro something i'm not sure what the issue is
<delltony> but its annoying none the less
<KaiL> uh, mobile P4
<KaiL> apt-get install linux-686-smp
<KaiL> (to enable HT)
<delltony> aww so thats how you enable it
<KaiL> ...and don't even THINK about disabling apic, afaik that breaks a lot
<delltony> i don't knwo how to disable it
<delltony> but i thought it was disabled
<delltony> from bootup it says nolapci or whatever
<delltony> any way to check
<delltony> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<delltony>   libpostproc-dev: Depends: libavcodec-dev (= 3:0.cvs20050121-1ubuntu1)
<delltony>   linux-686-smp: Depends: linux-image-686-smp but it is not going to be installed
<delltony>                  Depends: linux-restricted-modules-686-smp but it is not going to be installed
<delltony> E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution).
<delltony> delltony@bubbabox:/proc$  
<KaiL> interesting...
<delltony> nah i know why that h appened i think
<KaiL> sudo apt-get update
<delltony> i did the -f install to correct it i thin its working now
<delltony> will keep you posted
<KaiL> you aren't runninmg breezy, or? :)
<delltony> no i'm on h oary
<delltony> i learned my lession on hoary dev builds
<KaiL> hehe
<delltony> it hosed me big time when i tried to convert
<delltony> but i learned alot
<delltony> haha
<delltony> didn't realize yo had to downgrade to upgrade 
<KaiL> in fact I'm not even sure, what is better now, as there was something with HT + Speedstep...
<delltony> i had backports and so forth but anyway thats another issue
<delltony> well how you get apci to work?
<delltony> or check to see if its working?
<delltony> or not loaded
<delltony> cause i swear i thought it was noapci on this thing
<KaiL> look at kmenu -> system -> infocenter -> interrupts
<KaiL> if you have IRQ-Numbers >15, apic must be on
<KaiL> aah, you said slow!
<KaiL> the CPU-Clock!
<delltony> yeah 
<delltony> its really slow for some reason
<delltony> not sure if its harddrive i/o's or the cpu is not processing it fast enough ro what
<KaiL> could you look at "processor" in the infocenter? ;)
<delltony> ok what do you want me to look for ?
<delltony> or report?
<KaiL> the clock
* delltony is a semi newbi per say :)
<KaiL> "cpu MHz" or so
<delltony> 2793.714 
<delltony> by the way that kernel image installed
<delltony> don't i reboot and select it with grub
<KaiL> 2,8GHz seams to be a typical value for a P4
<doneill> speed is ranked in fops
<doneill> frequency is intel hype, mostly :)
<doneill> overclocking often reduces performance
<delltony> i haven't overclocked
<doneill> i'm just saying
<KaiL> doneill: even better "only P4 needs >2GHz" :)
<delltony> understood
<doneill> higher frequency != faster
<doneill> not to you personally :)
* doneill wanders off
<delltony> so anyway just reboot now?
<delltony> with the ht enabled kernel?
<delltony> or anything else i should check
<KaiL> yes
<delltony> how about hdparms?
<KaiL> nop
<delltony> ok
<delltony> let me try 
<delltony> oh and what about the acpi?
<delltony> i had 16,17,18,28 irqs
<delltony> so it appears tobe on
<KaiL> then you have apic
<delltony> let me restart then
<delltony> do i have to select it from grub
<delltony> or does it default to it automatically?
<KaiL> better look into the list
<KaiL> if it's the first entry, it'll be default 
<delltony> ok
<delltony> any way to look into the list instead of acutally on physical boot?
<KaiL> you could look into /boot/grup/menu.lst
<delltony> yeah its the first one
<delltony> ok brb
<nate> Anyone out there that can help me out with a Wine/Cedega problem?
<delltony> the hyperthread support helped out alot
<delltony> its running normal now
<KaiL> interesting
<nate> I keep getting this problem and I can't find a fix for it
<delltony> well its not laggin thats for sure
<nate> For language 'en' several language ids were found:
<nate> en_US - 0409; en_GB - 0809; en_AU - 0C09; en_CA - 1009; en_NZ - 1409; en_IE - 1809; en_ZA - 1C09; en_JM - 2009; en_ - 2409; en_BZ - 2809; en_TT - 2C09;
<nate> Instead of using first in the list, suggest to define
<nate> your LANG environment variable like this: LANG=en_US
<KaiL> didn't know, that the P4 needs this so much, I thought, the ~3GHz are enough :)
<delltony> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- --system-- ----cpu----
<delltony>  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in    cs us sy id wa
<delltony>  0  0      0 172112  35892 150768    0    0   136    44  544   308 32 11 52  4
<delltony> why is that cs always so dang high
<delltony> i thought it was suppose to be in the 40's
<delltony> or so
<KaiL> what's that? :)
<delltony> cpu switchs
<KaiL> nate: it want's to tell you, that LANG shoult be "en_US", not "en" :)
<KaiL> ah
<KaiL> << never had an smp maschine in my fingers
<KaiL> does the mobile P4 support Steedstep?
<randabis> yes
<nate> Yes but I never had this problem till I installed Wine
<nate> even after I removed it I still have the problem....I can't figure out how to fix it
<nate> I tried dpkg-reconfigure locales
<nate> but that didn't work either
<KaiL> randabis: so there is a way to come down from this extrem high clock? (remember: nearly all other modern CPUs sit most of the time at or below 1GHz)
<nate> KaiL: How do I switch the langauge?
<KaiL> should be in /etc/environment
<nate> LANGUAGE="en_US"
<nate> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<nate> thats what I have at the file you gave me
<KaiL> that looks ok..?!?
<nate> ya...but it still pops out the error
<KaiL> hmm, powernowd (as in hoary) supports all CPUs except? bingo: P4 with HT :)
<delltony> KaiL, do you use flashgot and if so how do you make it where if the extension is .php or whatever it will not download it?
<KaiL> if the extension for a file is .php and the browser wants to download it, go to the server admin and shoot him
<delltony> haha
<delltony> nah i'm trying to pull some stuuff off of torrentflux but when i select all links it does the phps too
<othernoob> is there another prog for ace files besides unace?
<nate> LANGUAGE="en_US"
<nate> LANG=en_US
<nate> Wow man I'm seriously boggled with this error
<nate> my files are all correct...yet I can't get anything to work 
<nate> makes no sense to me at all
<monchy> mm pizza
<CellarDoor> anyone home ?
<CellarDoor> I'd like to get a tv tuner for my puter and I was wondering what might be best to get if I'm using kubuntu ?
<Tm_T> hmh
<penguinboy> Howdy Guys!
<Tm_T> hullo
<penguinboy> is it quiet in the kubuntu room tonight?
<Tm_T> well, yeah
<penguinboy> lol
<monchy> always
<Tm_T> plah
<monchy> i tried core 4 earlier for a couple hours
<penguinboy> how did you like it?
<monchy> meh
<Tm_T> it's RH anyway :/
<monchy> i don't see what the hype was all about lol
<penguinboy> I used Core 1 & 2....I wasn;t thrilled
<Tm_T> I use FC 3
<Tm_T> and I dont' like it
<penguinboy> I think Kubuntu/Ubuntu is the best there us
<monchy> the interface felt clunky for fedora-kde
<monchy> there was just something about it that made me hate it
<kalenedrael> yeah, it's called fedora
<penguinboy> I have used Red Hat 7.0...Red Hat 9.0...Mandrake 9.1,,,Fedore Core 1...Fedora Core 2...SuSE 9.0a...Ubuntu Warty...Ubuntu Hoary...Kubuntu Hoary
<Tm_T> heh
<kalenedrael> i can't stand gnome
<penguinboy> no....I much prefer KDE
<kalenedrael> it looks so ugly
<penguinboy> slicker use
<Tm_T> some BSD:s, Debian, FC3, (K)Ubuntu
<Tm_T> about that
<penguinboy> I would like to try BSD
<penguinboy> now YAST in SuSE is really nice...but it is no apt
<penguinboy> hey ubuntu
<monchy> oO
<penguinboy> lol
<Tm_T> ...and /kb
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<monchy> man i wish someone would port the gant 3 icons to kde
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> there's not much "porting"
<monchy> so it's not hard to do?
<Tm_T> well, it depends
<sirukin> they're just icons...
<sirukin> who cares?
<Tm_T> if icons are just png pics...
<monchy> yeah i think it's all png
<Tm_T> just copy them to proper place and that's it
<sirukin> monchy, something for *you* to do.
<sirukin> submit to kde-look when your done
<sirukin> I'll be sure to whine about it's copyright status.
<penguinboy> lol
<monchy> if they are as rude as you i'll just keep it to myself lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<sirukin> =D
<monchy> maybe i'll port some ugly windows 3.1 icons for you to enjoy
<penguinboy> LOL
<sirukin> I'll install an older version of wine and pretend I'm actually using windows 3.1
<penguinboy> now that's funny
<monchy> why pretend, just use the original...and never come back ;)
<monchy> ever
<sirukin> but windows 3.1 won't let me connect to irc and make sarcastic comments.
<sirukin> :[
* sirukin waits for monchy's icons
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> these icons are 10 MB in rar extension
<monchy> yeap
<monchy> glad you can count
<penguinboy> LOL
<monchy> just how long did it take you to get up to 10?
<penguinboy> 56 secs
<monchy> good for you, go sit in the corner
* penguinboy goes and sits in the corner
<sirukin> seriously though, I don't even know what "gant 3" icons are
<penguinboy> kewl looking they are
<sirukin> :/
<penguinboy> may I ask a stupid question?
<sirukin> don't ping me
<penguinboy> lol
<monchy> i wouldn't, sirukin will jump your bone
<penguinboy> lol
<monchy> "omg a question!?!?!"
<penguinboy> I thought rar was a windows-based extention
<sirukin> heh
<penguinboy> extension
* penguinboy wonders if his ignorance concerning the extenion rar is showing
<crimsun> it has nothing to do with windows
<penguinboy> okay
<penguinboy> and it is not a tarball
<penguinboy> so what is it...and how do I install
<sirukin> this is covered in the wiki
<sirukin> www.ubuntulinix.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<sirukin> I think thats it
<sirukin> :S
<sirukin> minus an I
<penguinboy> linux is mispelled
<sirukin> LINIX!
<sirukin> hehehe
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
* sirukin just commited a most grievous error that many Torvald fanatics would kill him for.
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<Tm_T> sirukin: you can irc in windows 3.1 
<monchy> oh no
<penguinboy> Torvalds is misspelled
<Tm_T> !
<sirukin> BAH
<sirukin> hehe
<sirukin> Tm_T, no I can't.
<monchy> woohoo
<Tm_T> sirukin: oh yes you can
<monchy> no, no he can't
<Tm_T> sirukin: been there, done that
<monchy> just leave it at that ;)
<sirukin> windows 3.1 doesn't support vpns
<Tm_T> no I won't! ] ;=
<sirukin> although I'm sure someone more knowledge with windows 3.1's driver interface could hack together a network driver or something
<Tm_T> sirukin: so?
<sirukin> so, just stfu and leave me alone.
<penguinboy> hey Slicer
<sirukin> LEAAAAVE MEEEE ALOOOONE
<penguinboy> LOL
<Tm_T> sirukin: you don't have to use _local_ client
* sirukin hides
<nmorse> Does Putty run on 3.1?
<monchy> now if only a convienent natural disaster would sweep him away lol
<penguinboy> lo
<penguinboy> lol
<Tm_T> nmorse: nope :/
<Tm_T> nmorse: but there's serial port ;)
<nmorse> God forbid
<Tm_T> AND there's pretty easy way to get mirc running in wfw3.11
* sirukin yawns
<penguinboy> are the repositories still down?
<monchy> think so
<sirukin> I don't know, I installed kubuntu, and have been replacing random applications/libraries since last month
<penguinboy> my synaptic locks up on me....anyone else have that problem?
<sirukin> kynaptic is a joke
<sirukin> :(
<penguinboy> yes it is
<penguinboy> almost unusable
<penguinboy> not veryuser friendly
<sirukin> there's a reason I used synaptic when I had warty on, I could *search* and know what the differance between applications was.
<sirukin> err
<sirukin> packages
<sirukin> :S
<sirukin> lack of descriptions is quite weak.
<sirukin> may as well use the command-line
<penguinboy> i just lost my  task bar by pressing ctrl-alt-esc to try and end Synaptic....how can I get it back?
<penguinboy> any ideas on the tasjbar
<penguinboy> i will reboor
<penguinboy> reboot
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> :[
<nmorse> hmm, command line provides descriptions
<nmorse> If Kynaptic doesn't, that's a big failure
<Tm_T> define command line
<nmorse> apt
<nmorse> not aptitude, not dselect
<nmorse> though dselect has descriptions
<Tm_T> apt <3
<mrmanic> I love apt.
<Consty> Anyone know the general length of time between releases for kubuntu?  (probably should be in the faq) :)
<nmorse> 6 months
<nmorse> coinciding with Ubuntu's releases I think
<nmorse> Which coincide with GNOME releases
<gassman> hello quick qeustion here i recently installed kubuntu after using SuSE for the past six months after the installation was done kde booted fine but my probelm is i never got to se the root password anybody know what happened??
<CellarDoor> is anyone using mythtv on their kubuntu box atm ?
<CellarDoor> ah
<CellarDoor> you don't set a root password
<gassman> ok
<gassman> what do i do
<nmorse> use sudo
<gassman> what is that
<gassman> i have never used a debien distro
<nmorse> It's like su, but easier to use
<CellarDoor> yah
<nmorse> It's an Ubuntu thing, not a Debian thing, actually
<gassman> $ sudo
<CellarDoor> iyam a bit of a n00b and sudo is my friend
<nmorse> It asks for your user password
<nmorse> Then works like su
<gassman> ok there has to b a password 
<gassman> ill try 
<nmorse> If you really want a root password, you can make one
<nmorse> But it's not necessary
<CellarDoor> :)
<gassman> do i type sudo plus username
<nmorse> No, just sudo
<nmorse> followed by the command
<CellarDoor> it will ask for your user password
<gassman> ok
<Consty> nmorse: kinda sucks that sound doesn't work with the live cd, but I can wait till the next release.
<gassman> so for example sudo ./install software
<nmorse> "sudo apt-get install gramps" is an example
<Consty> nmorse: unless the 5.04.2 fixes it and has a newer version of alsa or the .11 kernel?
<CellarDoor> hmm whats gramps ?
<CellarDoor> ;)
<nmorse> What software are you installing from ./?
<nmorse> Gramps is a genealogy program
<CellarDoor> aah
<crimsun> err, what card, Consty?
<gassman> flash plugin
<Consty> crimsun: Audigy 2 Value
<crimsun> that does work
<nmorse> There's a flash plugin in non-free, gassman
<CellarDoor> so... no one's using MythTV at all ?
<Consty> crimsun: nah, its bugged or something
<crimsun> you just need to install alsa-source from universe
<Consty> crimsun: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21211
<crimsun> didn't I walk you through that procedure?
<Consty> yeah
<nmorse> my family uses GeneWeb though
<CellarDoor> I've got a bone to pick
<gassman> so sudo is easier that su
<nmorse> It's nice to see a program written in OCaml in common use
<Consty> it works for my installation of kubuntu, but for the live cd?
<nmorse> sudo is easier than su, yes
<CellarDoor> yeah I like sudo
<gassman> but is it as secure
<nmorse> Yeah, actually
<nmorse> There's a file called /etc/sudoers
<gassman> with su u have a totaly diffent password
<crimsun> Consty: you can do the same for the live cd
<nmorse> It lets you set sudo policies
<crimsun> Consty: your changes are not saved, of course...
<nmorse> check out your sudoers file sometime
<gassman> this is like a differnt world
<nmorse> Yeah, an easier one
<Consty> crimsun: Well the network where I use it in not connected to the internet.
<gassman> well i been using linux for only six months and used strictly suse
<gassman> is there a sharp learning curve??
<nmorse> I didn't like SUSE much
<CellarDoor> I think sudo was started by Apple wasn't it ?
<nmorse> I don't think so
<CellarDoor> nevermind me then
<CellarDoor> :P
<nmorse> gassman: Ubuntu/Kubuntu has the lowest learning curve of any distro I've ever tried
<nmorse> I've tried about two dozen and a half dozen other OS's
<Octane> any good  mailing lists here for amd64 kubuntu users?
<CellarDoor> I learned more in a week of using kubuntu than I did in nine months of using mandrake
<gassman> how
<CellarDoor> simplicity
<CellarDoor> and plenty of help at the ubuntu site
<CellarDoor> and in here too ;)
<Consty> Yeah the community really sets ubuntu way ahead of the rest.
<CellarDoor> I found I just started learning linux basics more easily and it didn't seem as complicated
<gassman> but i cant install flash player in the konqueror browser should i download firefox instead and if so how do i go about getting it from apt-get
<CellarDoor> hmm should be info on flash at the ubuntu site
<Consty> konqueror completely supports firefox's plugins, so it should work just fine.
<CellarDoor> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nmorse> or the FAQ in the topic
<gassman> well i geuss i will trouble shoot and try to figure it out
<nmorse> Just install the flash plugin from the mozilla-flash package
<nmorse> Then go to Konqueror's Plugin set and hit Scan for New Plugins
<gassman> another qeustion when i go to control panel it asks for a password do i use my password
<nmorse> Yeah
<CellarDoor> add multiverse repository then so "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<nmorse> Anywhere you would use the root password, use yours
<gassman> this is way diffrent than other linux distro i use
<nmorse> Yeah, but it's easier for most stuff too
<gassman> think i better hang out here alot till i get used to this distro
<nmorse> Welcome to the group, then
<gassman> is this the default irc channel for kubuntu
<CellarDoor> :)
<CellarDoor> yes
<gassman> hope u guys are friendly
<gassman> im gonna ask a bunch of newbie qeustions
<CellarDoor> friendliest group I've come accross
<crimsun> we're mean
<crimsun> we have big, sharp, pointy teeth.
<CellarDoor> :P
<nmorse> I'll BBIAM, have to run and get food
<crimsun> -rawr-
<CellarDoor> hehe
<gassman> im scared
<nmorse> By food, I mean kill and eat a newbie
<gassman> :((
<CellarDoor> well, that was easy
<CellarDoor> I just installed flash
<CellarDoor> :D
<CellarDoor> I'm a bit lazy with things like that... then when I eventually get around to it I find it wasn't hard and only takes a few secs
<Octane> any good kubuntu mailing list
<CellarDoor> gassman, the ubuntu site is great for getting help from
<gassman> i will check it out
<CellarDoor> It has guided me though how to install repositories and stuff when I had never used a Debian based distro before
<Octane> friggin kynpatic wont remember my root pw
<CellarDoor> ?
<CellarDoor> my kynaptic is acting a bit funny
<gassman> cellardoor duno how u install plugin with that command it gives me $couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<gassman> what the hell is nonfree
<CellarDoor> yeah, gassman you have to set up repositories first
<gassman> o yeah
<CellarDoor> flashplugin-nonfree is in the multiverse repository
<gassman> repository with apt-get
<CellarDoor> once you've done that you can happily install most plugins with a simple command
<CellarDoor> yeah
<CellarDoor> oh
<CellarDoor> just a sec
<CellarDoor> here is the ubuntu "adding repositories howto": http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto/view?searchterm=repositories
<gassman> i apreciate the link i will have to bookmark it and get back to it tommorrow its passed my bedtime in the meantime is there a good time i can catch u tommorrow nite or for that matter the day(s) after 
<gassman> your a very helpful source
<CellarDoor> no probs If I'm here, I'm here
<CellarDoor> I'm just passing on info really
<CellarDoor> :P
<gassman> alright man hope run into u again thanx again man later
<dudinatrix> Hi there.. I'm a linux noob, currently just installed Ubuntu and am trying to use Synaptics to install kubuntu-desktop.  Looks like it's failing on a few packages, saying there are md5sum errors.  I see something about that in the topic... think thats my problem?  I just want to make sure before moving ahead
<nmorse> yeah
<Octane> why is it that i cant run kde apps from Konsole
<nmorse> run the sudo sed command above
<nmorse> huh?
<monchy> what exactly does it do nmorse? the sudo sed cmd that is
<nmorse> It replaces the us.archive.ubuntu.org with just archive.ubuntu.org
<Octane> say what, nmorse ?
<dudinatrix> should i replace it back after doing the kubuntu-desktop install, or leave it like that?
<nmorse> Sed is a regular expressions tool for altering text
<monchy> oh, so it's just the same as doing it via sudo kedit etc etc
<nmorse> Yeah
<monchy> k, thanks ^^
<nmorse> Except without an editor
<nmorse> dudinatrix: just leave your sources.list the way it ends up after the command
<monchy> i'm sure us/ca will be fixed in no time
<dudinatrix> thanks nmorse.. appreciate it!
<Octane> nmorse, wheneve rit ry to run things from Konsole, like kwrite, i get the error "cannot connect to X server"
<nmorse> Okay, are you logged in as you?
<nmorse> or as root?
<Octane> yes
<Octane> root@dan:/home/dan/download # kwrite
<Octane> kwrite: cannot connect to X server
<nmorse> you can't do it as root unless you export several variables I don't remember
<Octane> root@dan:/home/dan/download # firestarter
<Octane> (firestarter:24913): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Octane> i did su -
<nmorse> Octane: you'll have to use sudo to get X apps to work as root
<Octane> nmorse,  alright ill live, thanks :)
<dudinatrix> when installing kubuntu-desktop.. is the "select the desired default display manager" just specifying gdm if i want gnome by default, and kdm if i want kde by default?  or is this refering to something else?
<nmorse> dadgummit, what's it take to get into #freebsd?
<nmorse> No, KDM and GDM are seperate programs
<mrmanic> dudinatrix: gdm is the gnome login manager, and kdm is the kde login manager
<nmorse> They're the login managers
<nmorse> I prefer KDM, some prefer GDM
<nmorse> XDM is the devil
<mrmanic> dudinatrix: you can choose either desktop environment from either of them.
<nmorse> and startxfce4 is the bomb
<dudinatrix> can i switch it later?
<mrmanic> iaw nmorse, XDM is the devil
<mrmanic> dudinatrix: sure
<dudinatrix> awesome... KDM it is ;)
<dudinatrix> thanks
<nmorse> mrmanic: every try XDM on Vector Linux?
<mrmanic> nmorse: no.
<mrmanic> I tried xdm for a little while when I hosed my kdm config :\
<nmorse> XDM on Vector is a whole nother experience
<nmorse> It's like it's trying to be a real display manager
<nmorse> But it still is horrible at it
<nmorse> I hate trying to use XDM for stuff, I'd rather open twm and then hit startkde
<dudinatrix> wow that seemed way too easy.. looks like kubuntu-desktop is installed.  time to reboot -- thanks again for your help :)
<nmorse> BBIAM
<jkeel> hi all
<jkeel> does anyone know what packages are required for compiling KDE window decs?
<jkeel> I'm getting errors regarding kdecoration.h
<Octane> is there a good gui ftp?
<nmorse> KBear
<nmorse> or GFTP
<Octane> thanks, again
<Bicchi> terminal then type ftp
<Octane> thanks!
<Octane> lol
<Bicchi> nice black and white gui
* Octane is thinking about kubuntu'izing ubuntuguide.org
<nmorse> Like the FAQ in the topic?
<Octane> anyone know why is it that i do gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 0x529B8BDA like the kubuntu faq says, nothing really happens
<Octane> gpg says keyring added twice and then just hangs, i have to ctrl c it
<parabolize> how do I open kate or kwrite as a super user? sudo kate doesn't work
<mrmanic> parabolize: does it give you an error?
<nmorse> sudo kate gives me errors all the time
<parabolize> yes hold on
<Octane> parabolize, same here
<Octane> sudo kwrit works though
<parabolize> funky the error changed. this time it said something reakky simple like kate: error kate could not load
<nmorse> Yeah, the error's never the same
<nmorse> It really bugs me
<nmorse> I use Kate a lot, but I use joe for sudo'ed stuff most of the time now
<Octane> i prefer kwrite anyway
<nmorse> Try joe on the command line
<nmorse> No better editor, except vim maybe
<parabolize> well nano works... anyway the error had something to do with expecting a different user
<nmorse> I think it tries to load itself as if you're root
<nmorse> When you're parabolize
<nmorse> which doesn't work of course
<nmorse> and if you do load it as root, it doesn't work because you can't connect to the X server
<Octane> when i run gpg, nothing happens after this line, i can only exist by doing ctrl-c -- gpg: keyring `/root/.gnupg/pubring.gpg' created
<parabolize> its been a long time sense I used kde. /etc/init.d/kdm stop well turn off x and all the opengl stuff right?
<Octane> yes
<parabolize> cool
<dudinatrix> So, I just recently installed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu... and got KDE up and running, and I loved it.  I tried changing icon themes, and all of a sudden, my KDE is broken.. especially when I try to get in Konquerer.. it will freeze and my hard drive will go nuts.  it says "No items. No files. No folders." ... so now I'm back in gnome.  can i uninstall kubuntu-desktop and reinstall it?
<nmorse> dadgummit, for a second almost everybody left according to Konversation, and then came right back
<dudinatrix> i tried to change an icon theme.. there were like 4 themes in there and i tried applying one (don't recall the name), then everything went nuts.  so, note to self.. ignore those icon themes for a while.. ;)
<dudinatrix> wow, was that a net split?  at least, i think that was the termonology from back in the day.  it's been a while since i've been on irc.
<nmorse> Wait, don't uninstall it
<mrmanic> that was a netsplit, yeah
<nmorse> Add 'deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main' to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nmorse> Then do a 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'
<dudinatrix> ok.. i'll give that a try
<dudinatrix> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<dudinatrix> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<dudinatrix> any idea what that means?
<nmorse> Didn't use sudo
<dudinatrix> i did though
<nmorse> Hmm, do 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<nmorse> I seem to have left that off up there
<dudinatrix> looks like its trying to upgrade kaffeine and knetworkconf ... is that what i want?
<nmorse> It should upgrade more than that
<nmorse> try replacing that kubuntu.org line with the one in the topic
<nmorse> Hopefully the 3.4.1 update will fix the problem then
<dudinatrix> ahhh there, now its upgrading a bunch
<nmorse> Hopefully that will fix it
<dudinatrix> if not, i can do that --purge you mentioned, right?
<nmorse> Yeah, that should do it
<dudinatrix> you're awesome.. thanks for the 5th time!
<mrmanic> man
<mrmanic> my solution is always to blow away my .kde directory
<mrmanic> that solves most of my problems
<nmorse> I figured --purge would do that, but after RTFM I'm not so sure
<nmorse> He may just have to manually 'rm -rf ~/.kde/'
<mrmanic> I'd actually recomment mv ~/.kde ~/.kdebak
<mrmanic> or something like that
<mrmanic> er, recommend
<mrmanic> I must be exhausted or something...my spelling is normally impeccable
<mrmanic> at any rate, using mv, you can actually move specific things from one to another, so you don't lose important stuff
<nmorse> Yeah, but mv'ing directories is a skill I've never been good at
<dudinatrix> ahh man.
<nmorse> Didn't work?
<dudinatrix> its trying to do another update, linux-image-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34.2_i386.deb --- I tried doing it before, but it fails because i'm using ndiswrapper for my wireless.. so anyway, its not part of the kde upgrade, but its trying to do the linux-image one and fails.. and shoots it back to the command prompt
<dudinatrix> (its trying to overwrite the ndiswrapper but can't, thats why it fails)
<nmorse> Hmm, I'm trying to remember how to flag a package to not be upgraded
<dudinatrix> in Synaptics... i found the package.. then selected "lock version" ... think that'll do it?
<dudinatrix> weird.. i just realized all my fonts aren't smoothed anymore in gnome either (another thing i saw back in KDE).. even when i attempt to turn on the smoothing, it does nothin.
<nmorse> Odd indeed
<dudinatrix> bbiab
* nmorse thinks he should stick to Go and not play Chess - he is very bad at chess and decent at go
<dudinatrix> man, well nothing was working.. so i wiped out .kde as suggested (mv) .. lo and behold.. works fine now!?
<nmorse> Excellent
<dudinatrix> hopefully all is well.. thanks for helping me work that out
<mrmanic> dudinatrix: glad it worked out
<dudinatrix> me too! :)
<mrmanic> dudinatrix: if there's anything you did that you need to get back, you can probably find it in .kdebak/share/config and .kdebak/share/apps
<mrmanic> you'll figure out what I mean after a quick ls of those directories
<dudinatrix> ok i'll check that out.. but i really didn't do much at all before it went nuts on me so i think i'm good to go
<dudinatrix> alright i'm going to bed.. g'night
<thiesen> good morning guys ... just a quick question, you got a live CD containing KOffice 1.4 beta, but the packages are not in breezy.... are there any packages yet?
<hussam> hi, I compiled and installed planetpenguin-racer but I can't seem to be able to run it
<hussam> gives error: open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<hussam> tuxracer never gave this error
<hussam> what should I do?
<nmorse> God, I hate when it decides I should change my nick for no reason and then makes me identify to get back to my old one'
<Alfred1881> hey all, why does kde on kubuntu have a small amount of appz
<davjocmure> anyone here?
<Tm_T> hm?
<Tm_T> incubii!
<weedar> Are there any good webdesign applications for linux/KDE?
<Tm_T> Quanta Plus
<Niki> bluefish is quite a nice editor for web-pages
<weedar> Thanks guys, I'll try those!
<weedar> btw Tm_T, I assume the "quanta" I find with apt-get is not the same as quanta plus?
<Tm_T> hm?
<Tm_T> weedar: it is the same
<weedar> okay
<Somez> guys can someone help me with kubuntu + crossover office 4.2?
<Somez> I have a really annoying problem...
<Somez> it seems to be kubuntu reated
<Somez> related
<Tm_T> retarted ;)
<Somez> :-))
<Somez> no it's not :-)
<Tm_T> haha
<Somez> If I run IE with cxoffice, when I press one of the "" buttons, only a "" is displayed..
<Somez> that's my big problem
<Tm_T> hmm
<dreumah> what is better to install kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Tm_T> dreumah: Kubuntu <3
<dreumah> i see
<Somez> Kubuntu is marvelous :-)
<Tm_T> dreumah: I think it's best to install Ubuntu and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ;)
<Tm_T> so you got them both
<dreumah> but i really just need one of them no?
<Somez> :-)
<Somez> yeah
<Tm_T> yup
<Somez> if you want to use a gnome based app, then you can simply install the corresponding packages
<Somez> so gnome apps are also working with kubuntu
<Somez> of course :-)
<dreumah> cool
<dreumah> what package manager is the best one to use?
<Tm_T> apt
<Tm_T> all you need is apt
<dreumah> so synaptic
<dreumah> or kynaptics?
<CruNcher> kpackage
<Tm_T> no, apt
<dreumah> shell apt
<CruNcher> Tm_T ithink hes talking about a gui for it :P
<dreumah> ?
<dreumah> yeah
<Somez> synaptic is also good for newbies
<Tm_T> gui :/
<Tm_T> apt <3
<CruNcher> kpackage :D
<Somez> :-)
<CruNcher> Tm_T ubuntu wants 10% Marketshare by 2010 only with apt that will be hard to reach ;)
<dreumah> do i need a firewall?
<dreumah> virus scanner?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> but firestarter is a good app to watch your traffic
<dreumah> cool thanks
<dreumah> so firestarter is a firewall then
<Tm_T> nno, it's a gui for a firewall
<Tm_T> just like synaptic
<dreumah> ahhh
<Tm_T> is gui for apt
<dreumah> how does firestarter compare to guarddog then?
<Tm_T> haven't use guarddog so I don't know
<dreumah> well it has a lot more options to bloack and allow applications to communicate
<dreumah> a touch of zone alarm only it doesnt prompt you to what you want to allow or not
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> try firestarter and choose your favorite
<dreumah> well i am running firestarter right now
<Tm_T> ok
<folken> greetings, where does one find the mscorefonts package? There seems to be no install candidate, despite me adding multiverse and universe to the sources.list. 
<airox> hi
<Tm_T> folken: hmm
<airox> Konqueror is rather slow imho. When I enter a page it waits for a while before fetching and displaying the page. What could be the problem ?
<folken> Tm_T the correct package name seems to be msttcorefonts. Its also referenced by openoffice2.org .. but i'm unable to find it. 
<Tm_T> folken: I think it's in multiverse...
<folken> Tm_T hmm might be a classic case of Plbkac.. 
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> folken: have you done "apt-get update" ;)
<folken> Tm_T ok, its confirmed.. i'm a bozo.. forgott one line in sources.list. 
<folken> Tm_T thx for making me think about it again. :)
<Tm_T> =)
<airox> Are there some major issues that are solved in 3.4.1 btw ?
<Tm_T> airox: bugfixes etc
<Tm_T> no reason to stick with 3.4.0
<airox> Ok.
<folken> airox: if your talking about kde.. its a lot better than 3.4.0. Virtually no segfaults.. 
<airox> hehe
<folken> its the first kde that i dare to use day-to-day.. and mind you i'm a diehard fvwm user. 
<airox> I have used KDE 3.2 a while back but also found 3.4 to be very nice :)
<folken> now.. if the widget drawing would be faster.. i'd be a very happy sob. 
<airox> Only the konqueror behavior is rather slow :/
<airox> Would I do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<airox> Or kde ?
<airox> (For upgrading.)
<folken> airox: do you have an old distro? 
<Tm_T> airox: topic
<Tm_T> and kubuntu-desktop :)
<airox> I already have kde installed next to gnome.
<Tm_T> oh
<airox> Could I use the update manager 
<airox> ?
<Tm_T> hmm, yeah
<airox> Ok then :)
<Tm_T> like apt ;--P
<airox> Well I use apt a lot, but the update manager frontend is nice :)
<airox> I like to click ;)
<Tm_T> :/
<airox> wow
<airox> 135M O_o
<Tm_T> oh, gotta go ->
<airox> bye
<airox> and tnx
<folken> jup.. kde is large. 
<CruNcher> (airox): Konqueror is rather slow imho. When I enter a page it waits for a while before fetching and displaying the page. What could be the problem ? <- same here seems its fetching everything before displaying can this be changed to firefox "display as it loads style" ?
<airox> Yes, exactly CruNcher.
<airox> Strange behaviour :)
<airox> When you aren't used to it.
<CruNcher> jep
<edulix> hi !
<airox> hi edulix !
<edulix> anyone have azureus here ?
<airox> Yes.
<edulix> for each second I have the azureus window opened, Xorg uses more and more memory. both swap and ram
<edulix> when it's docked it doesn't happen
<edulix> (docked == in the system tray)
<CruNcher> edulix hehe
<CruNcher> same behaviour as on windows
<edulix> I mean, yesterday I noticed Xorg was taking 791mb of swap you know... then I run out of swap and the PC freezed
<airox> Anybody got some suggestions about nice applications for KDE ? :)
<CruNcher> i think thats the pain of java ;)
<edulix> CruNcher: well are you sure ?
<edulix> CruNcher: I mean, it's not that "oh shit java, slow, memory hungry". it seems more like a buffer overflow or something
<CruNcher> i only know that behaviour exactly as you describe it from the Windows version
<edulix> oh
<CruNcher> the azureus windows is wide open it sucks memory all the time
<CruNcher> you minimize it its back to normal
<CruNcher> you open it again it starts sucking
<airox> hehe
<edulix> CruNcher: minimize or send to system tray ?
<CruNcher> minimize is enough so the gui is not drawn
<edulix> ah true, I just checked
<CruNcher> i think it has todo with java and the gui
<CruNcher> and im sure we not the only one who expirience that
<edulix> CruNcher: but when I minimize it doesn't back to normal
<edulix> it just stop sucking more
<edulix> :P
<CruNcher> and that it should be fixed long time if it wasn't a generic java problem
<CruNcher> so i bet it is a java problem ;)
<edulix> I don't know azureus internals, so who knows. I think it's risky to blame this or this other
<dreumah> use amule
<CruNcher> yeah that behaviour was one reason i changed to bitcomet on windows tough
<edulix> CruNcher: in windows memory usage goes bakc to normal or it just stop sucking more memory ? there's a big difference you know ;)
<CruNcher> in windows every app you close the guis memory gets freed
<edulix> azureus is a very good bittorrent client apart from that, it's a pitty. I'll end this download and then stop using it (in fact this is the first time I download with azureus)
<edulix> CruNcher: here the problem is that it's Xorg the one who sucks more memory, but not azureus
<CruNcher> maybe the problem gets relayed from java to Xorg because X draws the windows in the end
<edulix> it must be a very noticeable problem programatically talking, because it sucks soo much memory. I bet that someone with enough knoweldge could profile and trace the problem easily
<edulix> "free the mallocs!"
<CruNcher> thats why im sure it should have been fixed long time ago
<edulix> #azureus seems dead. and yesterday happened the same
<CruNcher> no doubt azureus is a good client but this gui sucks memory like hell problem is pain
<CruNcher> and i really really doubt that the azureus programmer never saw this problem either on Linux or Windows so iam sure it is Java based and they can't fix it :P
<CruNcher> same as for the Firefox redraw problem on Windows :p
<CruNcher> still not fixed
<CruNcher> but there a bug report is existing :P
<CruNcher> http://azureus.sourceforge.net/faq.php#5
<airox> Does kubuntu show usb flash sticks on the desktop when you plug them in 
<airox> ?
<edulix> CruNcher: let me see
<edulix> CruNcher: the most lightweight bittorrent client I've found is artic (http://www.int64.org/arctic.html), but it seems it's just-for-windows hehe
<edulix> people say it uses ~3mb  ofram and very little CPU
<ro28> CruNcher: tried mldonkey?
<edulix> java -showversion
<edulix> java version "1.5.0_01"
<edulix> so that's not the problem
<Alfred11> how can i get access to my other mandriva and windows partitions ?
<ro28> edulix: tried mldonkey? :-)
<CruNcher> ro28 mldonkey supports bt ?
<ro28> CruNcher: yes it does :-)
<ro28> CruNcher: (as well as just about every other p2p protocol)
<airox> When I upgrade to KDE 4.3.1 it complains about knetworkconf having /usr/share/icons/default.kde also
<airox> Is this formeliar ?
<airox> Cause I can't delete knetworkconf because it would delete kubuntu-desktop to :(
<Tm_T> oh!
<Tm_T> airox: add this to your sources.list: deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main
<Tm_T> and then update&upgrade
<airox> ah! :)
<folken> hmm amarok freezes since the upgrade to 3.4.1.. anybody experience the same? 
<Tm_T> eh?
<Tm_T> what version of amaroK?
<folken> amarok 1.2.3 Tm_T 
<folken> works with xine-engine.. but arts engine crashes. 
<folken> at least on streams. 
<Tm_T> eh, don't use arts
<Tm_T> folken: btw why you use so old version? :)
<folken> Tm_T: hmm seems to come with kubuntu. 
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> update it ;)
<folken> you mean compile it myself? 
<Tm_T> yes, I suggest svn
<folken> nah.. if i want that then i'll use gentoo. 
<Tm_T> hmm, I think there was a 1.2.4 package 
<folken> or slack. 
<Tm_T> err
<airox> Tm_T: All went fine, tnx :)
<Tm_T> airox: uh, great :)
<airox> But where would I alter the behavior of inserted usb flash sticks ?
<airox> It wants to open nautilus ...
<Tm_T> eh?
<Alfred11> how can i get access to my other mandriva and windows partitions ?
<airox> Alfred11: Mount them ?
<Alfred11> yes but i get this
<Alfred11> swapon: /dev/hdb5: Device or resource busy
<airox> Already mounted ?
<Alfred11> i do't know
<Alfred11> are you Sevea ?
<Alfred11> are you Seveas ?
<airox> Check with just doing `mount`
<airox> No, I'm not.
<Alfred11> /dev/hdb3 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Alfred11> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<Alfred11> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<Alfred11> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<Alfred11> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<Alfred11> none on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=5M,mode=0755)
<Alfred11> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<airox> Which directory do I need to copy to the /root folder in order to get the same theme settings when I run programs as root ?
<airox> ~/.kde ?
<eckhart> hi
<eckhart> i have problems with using a printer
<ijuz__> it's a network printer and you can't find it?
<eckhart> it's a local usb printer
<ijuz__> aah *runns away*
<eckhart> i tried to set it up in the printer module in kcontrol
<eckhart> the module auto-detected it as usb://Canon/BJC-8200
<eckhart> (right model)
<eckhart> so i set it up, but it didn't work
<eckhart> so i looked up the ipp report and found
<eckhart> "Unable to open USB device "usb://Canon/BJC-8200": No such device"
<ijuz__> probably you have to use usbfs or something, no idea, i only have parallel and ethernet printers
<airox> What would be the equivalent of gksudo for KDE ?
<NothingButYou> airox: "kdesu smth"
<folken> airox: kdesu
<NothingButYou> Thanks....
<mmport80> hi all, i have a sounds card problem on kubuntu hoary: my chipset (SiS SI7012 C-Media CMI9761) is listed as working in the ubuntu documentation, but nothing is coming out of the damn speakers... any ideas of where to go? - heard that the newer versions of alsa may work
<xxenon> mmport80 - i had to compile the latest alsa for my card to work.
<NothingButYou> checkout kmix if the switches are set right
<NothingButYou> I have 7012 too, works for me
<mmport80> everything is unmuted in alsamixer etc
<NothingButYou> see "kmix", the switches section..
<NothingButYou> alsamixer does not show everything
<mmport80> oh right
<mmport80> didn't check that
<mmport80> which switches are important?
<NothingButYou> damn Lan..
<NothingButYou> mmport80: set the Sound System of KDE to use ALSA and restart it and if it gives you error, tell me what's it. Otherwise it's working..
<mmport80> ok will do
<mmport80> NothingButYou: no errors...
<NothingButYou> test sound?
<mmport80> if i had errors i could figure something out....
<NothingButYou> am.. you've got 2 Scards right?
<NothingButYou> m..
<NothingButYou> have a nice day al
<NothingButYou> all
<mmport80> sorry about that, some sort of crash....
<mmport80> sounds still doesn't work
<NothingButYou> you've got 2 Scards?
<mmport80> any other ideas on troubleshooting alsa in kubuntu
<mmport80> ?
<mmport80> no
<mmport80> only onboard
<NothingButYou> m.. right..
<mmport80> that's the thing, everything looks like it's working - apart from the actual sounds output
<NothingButYou> well.. there's no reason for it not to work except if the mixers is set wrong
<NothingButYou> are u sure everything is connected right ? :) sorry for the dumb question :}
<mmport80> yeh...  that's the thing that's worrying me:) no errors
<mmport80> yeh
<xxenon> mmport80 - cat /proc/asound/cards
<xxenon> ?
<mmport80> i plugged the cable thingy into a minisdisc...
<mmport80> 0 [SI7012         ] : ICH - SiS SI7012 <newline> SiS SI7012 with CMI9761 at 0xdc00, irq 18
<xxenon> seems right...I dunno then...
<KaiL> yesterday somebody said, the alsa driver for that sis thing is broken
<NothingButYou> I've got 7012 on ECS K7S5A and it'was working..
<mmport80> it just worked!!
<mmport80> while messing around with kmix switches...
<mmport80> omg...
<NothingButYou> :}}}
<mmport80> HEHEHE
<NothingButYou> told ya
<mmport80> thanks guys
<mmport80> i'll just check which switch that was...
<mmport80> i reckon i switch off the oec958 capture monitor or some combination of switch switching did it...
<mmport80> weird how that happens on the default install, maybe something to look at in future
<NothingButYou> :)I've always wondered what is that IECblabla switch for...
<NothingButYou> in combination with another it just boosts up the sound... 
<jjesse> is there going to be a way to order a kubuntu cd from shipit?
<mmport80>  NothingButYou : yeh must be
<mmport80>  NothingButYou: i can't adjust the volume thru kubuntu, but i can live with it
<NothingButYou> <h2>Are Kubuntu CDs available from shipit?</h2>
<NothingButYou> <p>Unfortunately not.  Please contact us if you wish to sponsor this.</p>
<NothingButYou> <h2></h2>
<abisen> is there a setting in kubuntu default installation that limits the spped of the network transfer atleast in case of sftp ?
<NothingButYou> you mean a kind of shaper?
<abisen> NothingButYou: yeah something like that since the max speed at which i can download my files from a local machine is 1.1 MB/s and if i open multiple connections all of them get 1.1 MB/s simultaneousl
<NothingButYou> well in the default installation I think not.. I haven't heard of at least
<NothingButYou> maybe get a tool to shape the traffic :) If anybody knows...
<specia1k82> Sorry if this has been asked already, but anyone else having trouble getting firefox?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes people have, but i don't remember the problems or fix
<specia1k82> hmm.
<specia1k82> well that is a mess.
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats the error your getting
<NothingButYou> what's the problem?
<specia1k82> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg.......
<specia1k82> it goes on a bit but I don't want to flood.
<NothingButYou> Topic : Use archive.ubuntu.com if us.archive.ubuntu.com gives md5sum errors
<NothingButYou> change the repository :)
<specia1k82> I will give that a go.
<specia1k82> thanks
<MoreFX> Hi! Is anyone using the fglrx driver for xorg with an ati IGP 320?
<MoreFX> I Try to run the igp 320 in dual screen mode to no avail.
<NothingButYou> no idea
<MoreFX> I can'r load the module: I Try to run the igp 320 in dual screen mode to no avail.
* specia1k82 gives NothingButYou a cookie.
<specia1k82> =D
<specia1k82> brilliant.
<specia1k82> that did the trick...
<NothingButYou> mm thanks for the cookie :p
<NothingButYou> have fun
<MoreFX> Sorry (wrong clipboard): I mean:I can't load the module:  Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): No such device
<NothingButYou> wow.. that's too serious for my knowledge :)
<KaiL> is that IGP supported by fglrx?
<MoreFX> as far as i know: yes 
<dreumah> i am on icewm, what can i do here?
<KaiL> I can only find some Radeon 9200 IGP and Radeon 9100 IGP
<Kamping_Kaiser> convert :D
<KaiL> the second 2D only
<NothingButYou> apt-get install kde
<NothingButYou> :}
<dreumah> isnt there anything cool i can do from icewm
<KaiL> lol
<MoreFX> KaiL: 2d is ok for me
<KaiL> dreumah: see your unused memory and feel like a king
<MoreFX> I only need the second screen
<NothingButYou> HAHAHAH
<dreumah> cool
<MoreFX> the standart ati driver for xorg crashes 
<KaiL> MoreFX: then why do you play with fglrx at all? doesn't the normal driver support the second head?
<KaiL> oops?
<dreumah> i ll go back to kde after i tanked my ego
<MoreFX> KaiL: nothing else to to ;-) 
<KaiL> lol
<MoreFX> i am using the vesa driver right now. 
<KaiL> MoreFX: fglrx isn't known to be good
<MoreFX> anything better would be nice
<MoreFX> :-)
<KaiL> but 2ati" shouldn't crash
<KaiL> tried "radeon"?
<MoreFX> no, not yet. 
<MoreFX> I'll give it a try
<MoreFX> KaiL: do you know if there is an ubuntu pack for xorg (radeon)
<KaiL> MoreFX: comes with the normal packages
<KaiL> if you have vesa and ati,you have that too ;)
<MoreFX> I see (I am new to Linux desktop. Onliy used it on servers so far ...)
<MoreFX> KaiL: btw: "ati" DID crash. Ubuntu uses this driver as default for instalation. Took me a while to get ubuntu running cause it always crashed bevor th 1st login :-(
<KaiL> oops?
<KaiL> the bootmenu has an entry for "recovery mode" or so, that starts without X
<KaiL> could you file a bug for this crash?  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<MoreFX> I installed the normal way, halfway through instalation (bevor start of X) opened 2nd console and changed xorg.conf manually.
<MoreFX> ok, I  will
<KaiL> did you try other distributions before? do they crash too?
<MoreFX> I had Suse 9.2 running just fine
<MoreFX> knoppix 3.6 is ok, too
<dreumah> i dont seem to have any multiverse repos
<dreumah> why is that?
<insanekane> maybe u havent added it ?
<dreumah> i did the kubuntu guide thing to add repos
<insanekane> and ?
<insanekane> did u "sudo apt-get update"
<dreumah> yeah
<dreumah> it tell me to do it again
<insanekane> hmm ..
<insanekane> apt-get -f install ?
<dreumah> tons failed
<insanekane> u mean 404 ?
<dreumah> berlio, backports
<dreumah> cyber space
<insanekane> oh right ... what about multiverse ?
<dreumah> well i am using package manager
<dreumah> ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.blackdown.org/java-linux/dists/sarge/Release.gpg
<dreumah> http://cyberspace.ucla.edu/marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<insanekane> err
<insanekane> multiverse != other repos
<dreumah> this the error
<insanekane> yes .. as i said. multiverse is not the same as other repos
<dreumah> ok so what do i do?
<insanekane> dreumah: the problem why cyberspace doesnt work, is because the file actually doesnt exist
<insanekane> another thing ..
<insanekane> the cyberspace repos has only amd64 packages
<dreumah> ahhh
<insanekane> dreumah: u know ... you can actually browse that website within a webbrowser ... why dont u try that ?
<dreumah> huh?
<insanekane> dreumah: use a web browser ... and browse to the location http://cyberspace.ucla.edu/marillat/ .. and u will see what i mean
* Mez yawns
<wizzard> hi ppl, is there some xchat client for KDE?
<insanekane> wizzard: Konversation
<`TUX``> kvirc konversation 
<wizzard> thx much :p
<insanekane> wizzard: it already comes with Kubuntu
<`TUX``> or irc plugin for kopete
<airox> hi
<airox> ubuntu should make a package of kmobiletools ;)
<airox> Great tool! Really great!
<airox> Where would I send in such ideas ?
<nmorse> To Malone
<nmorse> Under Bugtracker, features
<airox> Hmm ...
<airox> I've found the page :)
<nmorse> Or you could see about the Kubuntu Wiki
<nmorse> They might have a feature request there
<airox> Yeah, just saw it.
<airox> Well there isn't one yet ! :D
<airox> Need to find out howto edit those wiki's ...
<airox> Where could I do this ?
<nmorse> I don't even know where the Kubuntu wiki is
<airox> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<airox> There it is. But I need an edit link or something :)
<airox> Maybe I need to register or something ?? ;)
<nmorse> maybe
<nmorse> I wonder what the wiki transition in the topic's about though
<nmorse> I'd hate to mess with the wiki only to find out they've gone and replaced it
<monchy> no one you can contact to find out?
<airox> :)
<airox> "You have been registered."
<nmorse> BBIAB
<airox> What ?
<osh> Is it just me or are there hardly any updates to kubuntu? In gentoo or debian there was an update of a program about once a week or so it seemed. I don't think I've updated a single program since installing kubuntu.
<buz> there are only security updates for kubuntu
<buz> aside of that it's mostly frozen
<airox> To bad.
<osh> buz: So no updates to programs if there's a new release?
<airox> I really like to see tools like kmobiletools available for (k)ubuntu
<buz> well for kde 3.4.1 you can add the repository in the title of the channel
<osh> buz: That hardly qualifys as an update in my world since I had to go to a new repo to find it. That's more like an "extra". A fringe benefit. :-)
<dreumah> how do you add the kde 3.4.1 repo?
<dreumah> what is it?
<osh> buz: It's a good thing, but I think an update should be added to the real repos...
<osh> dreumah: type /topic
<buz> it's not an official update
<osh> dreumah: then add the "deb http...." thingy to /etc/apt/sources.list
<dreumah> what is the deb http thing?
<osh> dreumah: Read the lines you get when you type /topic and you'll understand.
<dreumah> ok i did that and then what do i do?
<osh> dreumah: then you just do a "sudo apt-get update" and a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and it should get the new KDE for you.
<airox> Is there some bluetooth managing utility ?
<airox> GUI frontend for hcitool and rfcomm ?
<airox> nm, already found it (kde bluetooth framework)
<allee> Hi
<afrosheen> hello
<nmorse> hi
<allee> I've duplicated hoary to another partion to test an breezy update.   What's necessary to run grub-install in a chroot enviroment?
<allee> partition that is
<afrosheen> dunno, personally I freakin hate grub :/
<afrosheen> I figured out how to do something like that once after pulling some hairs out and reading the man page though
<allee> afrosheen: at least this was easier with lilo  (-C) ;)
<allee> afrosheen: grub-install man an info page do not help here :(
<nmorse> lilo is way better if you ask me
<afrosheen> allee, that's why I can't stand grub, it's too hard..you can't even remove it like you can with lilo
<allee> afrosheen, nmorse: yeah, over the years one can get used to lilo
<allee> I guess lilo would have some problems too with udev and missing dev nodes in chroot 
<afrosheen> what's the stunt to pass kernel options right before you reboot 
<allee> afrosheen: what was 'something' like that.  Maybe this gets me going with grub in my case too
<allee> afrosheen: you mean grub-reboot?
<afrosheen> allee, is that it? I think lilo offers something similar
<allee> afrosheen: never tried/used/need with lilo yet
<afrosheen> oh ok
* allee tries to create  dev node  in chroot env
<Dazhbug> hi
<Dazhbug> khotkeys still broken?
<StR> hi all!
<allee> afrosheen: after rm /dev ; mv /.dev /dev;  chroot; grub-install was happy,   out of 2 configured ways to boot into breezy partition at least one work ;)
<afrosheen> good job buddy :)
<allee> afrosheen: well, the one that does not work is the one I would prefer ;)
<afrosheen> isn't it always the way
* allee nods
<liz4rd> whats the best IRCD?
<liz4rd> well i guess what one would work on slower machines as well
<Dazhbug> how do I tell konversation to use something else than utf-8? :P
<Riddell> liz4rd: all ircd's are horrible
<liz4rd> how come?
<red22> hi, anyone have problems with 5.04 install 386 cd? i check md5, dl'd twice and burned 3 times. i get segfaults and unresolved package dependancies..
<allee> Dazhbug: settings -> identies -> advanced  tab    # please rename identity to 'stupid default' ;)
<allee> Dazhbug: I mean rename the one without UTF-8 to stupid default
<Dazhbug> ah
<Dazhbug> thanks
<red22> the errors happen during "installing base ubuntu files" about 60% of the way through the installation of the base packages
<liz4rd> that sucks man
<cfaun> the live cds don't have ubuntu-calandar on, do they?
<Dazhbug> red22: did you check the md5sum and burn with verify?
<Dazhbug> oops
<Dazhbug> sorry
<CruNcher> possible to upgrade kubuntu hoary to breezer ?
<Tm_T> I don't recommend
<CruNcher> i tried to modify etc.sources.list but it still searches on the hoary kubuntu ones is their another list file ?
<Tm_T> nope
<CruNcher> Tm_T warning taken into account ;)
<CruNcher> strange
<Tm_T>  /etc/apt/sources.list is the only place
<CruNcher> jep modified it
<Tm_T> but you have to apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<CruNcher> instead of hoary put breezy in
<CruNcher> jep but when i do apt-get update it shows me also the hoary repository
<Tm_T> hmm
<allee> CruNcher: what you describe works here.   Do you have a preferences file?  or apt.conf
<allee> CruNcher: did you save the file to disk in the editor?
<CruNcher> Hole:2 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Realease.gpg
<CruNcher> Hole:3 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Realease.gpg
<CruNcher> Hole:4 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Realease.gpg
<CruNcher> alle yes
<CruNcher> ups
<CruNcher> ok i see what i done wrong i missed the ones @ the top *cough*
* allee arggllll, lighting made breezy dist-upgrade abort with power off :(
<Tm_T> topic from #ubuntu: PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY
<airox> hehe
<Tm_T> did I said something?
<airox> No, you didn't.
<airox> ;)
<Tm_T> =)
<bobbyd> hi
<afrosheen> breezy like a dutch oven breeze
<bobbyd> if I put a file in /etc called modules.conf and have a line "bttv card=78" should bttv get loaded with that option on startup?
<gdh> afrosheen: tempting but easy to get burnt?
<afrosheen> gdh, lol, no, google for 'dutch oven'
<gdh> lots of smoke? :)
<afrosheen> not exactly
<gdh> then the comment was lost on me - ah well =)
<afrosheen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_oven
<nate> Can anybody help me with this?? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41533 
<gdh> nate: just to confirm - you /have/ logged out and in again after twiddling with any of the locale / environment stuff?
<mrmanic> nate: have you checked your wine config?
<red22> anyone have an idea why 5.04 gives me package dependency errors when installing from cd? or why i get segfaults? mandrake 10 installed fine.  just wanted to try kubuntu.
<mrmanic> er, nm
<allee> red22: will, wild guess: did you try a second hardware?  Maybe you hardware has problems and not the CD?
<red22> if i'm getting errors with install with the kubuntu iso, do you think that it would be worth it to try the regular ubuntu download? or will i probably get the same errors?
<gdh> red22: Did you check the md5sum of the downloaded ISO ?
<red22> allee: i've installed fedora and mandrake on this same machine in the last few days to test that.  neither had a problem.
<allee> red22: I doubt that there is a difference in this early stage between k/utubntu
<red22> yup checked md5.  matches perfectly.
<_uli> hi.... anyone can help me with a ati problem?
<allee> red22: same partition?
<red22> yeah, i format/repartition over the previous linux installs
<afrosheen> ATI = ancient terror inside
<mrmanic> _uli: you should probably just ask the question
<_uli> lol
<mrmanic> nate: http://winehq.com/hypermail/wine-users/2001/04/0214.html
<mrmanic> nate: not sure if that helps
<_uli> oke, i have an kubuntu installation (2.6.10-5) and THEN i tried the NEW ati-installer (because i have a ati 9700) ..installation complete. oke. BUT, then "glxinfo" does not work anymore
<red22> allee: i'm using ext3 format for the kubuntu partition, in case it matters
<_uli> because: glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<allee> red22: sorry no idea.  I've didn't have a problem with the Kubuntu CD
<allee> red22: here ext3 too
<red22> :(
<red22> thanks for trying though
<_uli> anyone got an idea, what might be wrong? :-(
<mrmanic> _uli: you're better off using the fglrx packages for kubuntu.
<afrosheen> _uli, I think he's right, however, do a 'locate libGL' real quick first
<_uli> but the kubuntu packages are very slow, (although they worked, i tried out in the last )
<_uli> okey, i made a locate, i got a list of some
<red22> i'll try debian instead, see if it installs.  couldn't you just install debian and then download the "kubuntu-desktop" package? would that work?
<Tm_T> eh
<_uli> and then?
<mrmanic> red22: I wouldn't recommend that.
<mrmanic> _uli: figure out where it's expecting libGL.so.1 and make sure that you have a link to the correct libGL.so.1 in that location, I think.
<_uli> hmmm
<mrmanic> red22: what kind of errors?
<_uli> how can i figure out, *where* it's expecting libGl? (me = noob)
<red22> i get segfaults and package dependency errors early on during "installing base ubuntu files"
<mrmanic> _uli: I don't use fglrx anymore, so I can't really help you.
<mrmanic> _uli: that's bad.  are you sure it's not faulty hardware?
<mrmanic> er
<mrmanic> misfire
<mrmanic> red22: that's bad.  are you sure it's not faulty hardware?
<red22> yup, mandrake and fedora installed fine.
<gdh> hardly a surefire test :/
<gdh> the standard response is 'run memtest86' overnight
<gdh> however, there's also stuff like 'cpuburn' and 'stress' to give your whole I/O and CPU systems a thorough ragging
<red22> i don't know, after both others installed without a hitch and about 10 (unsuccessful) tries of kubuntu, i'm pretty confident it isn't hardware.
<red22> i downloaded twice and checked md5 sums and burned with different programs to make sure, and all had the same result on my machine.
<red22> just very odd.
<mrmanic> agreed
<red22> i mean it's the SAME iso everyone is downloading how could i be having package dep problems?  it complains about a python package and some others.
<ijuz__> you could take a ubuntu cd and try with it
<afrosheen> red22, is it connected to the net when you install it?
<red22> it is, but i'm only installing from cd.
<red22> afro: you getting at trying to resolve those package deps from some online repository?
<red22> afrosheen, is there something to be tried with a net connection?
<afrosheen> red22, I'm just wondering if it doesn't do some apt-get update magic so you  install the latest stuff at the beginning..it's been a week since my last install, I forgot :*
<red22> afrosheen, ah, so maybe removing the connection while installing could help?
<afrosheen> possibly, who knows..does it go to the net during install?
<red22> i'll try that. it's worth avoiding yet another 600 mb download
<red22> i don't know, don't think so, but before it installs the packages, it does ask you to configure you ip and whatnot
<red22> *your*
<red22> it is very possible... most other distros ask you to setup your network AFTER everything else is installed
<afrosheen> red22, well, there ya go :)
<afrosheen> red22, give it a bad IP and watch it crunch along
<red22> afrosheen, i will try it :)  i will be backt to tell you all about what a great guy you are after the install hehe. ty.
<afrosheen> good luck
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
#kubuntu 2005-06-22
<nate> mrmanic|afk: I'll give that a try...I haven't tried a logout after messing with the enviroment settings I thought they were instant...but I'll give it a try
<ToyMan> I can do a full install using the 'live' disk, yes?
<arthurb> ToyMan: yep
<bobbyd> hi
* Mez yawns
<liz4rd> lol
<stibby> i hear that a new kubuntu was released. How do i update from KDE 3.4 to KDE 3.4.1? (and similarly, is koffice's next version available?)
<monchy> stibby: add deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main to your sources.list
<stibby> k
<stibby> what is/are the package(s) called?
<stibby> (sorry; not on that computer right now :( )
<monchy> after you add it, do sudo apt-get update in konsole, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<monchy> it'll show you the list of packages that are to be downloaded
<kalenedrael> split
<Burgundavia> the fancy new kde-systemsettings, can I see some screenshots somewhere>
<penguinboy> Evening, Guys!
<monchy> hey penguin
<liz4rd> hey
<monchy> herro
<liz4rd> lol
<penguinboy> Hey hey hey monchy!
<monchy> what is up and i'll be back, time to order out
<penguinboy> I am contrmplating installing Kubuntu on  my laptop
<liz4rd> DO IT
<liz4rd> :P
<penguinboy> okay!
<penguinboy> here goes
<liz4rd> the penguin comands it
<penguinboy> someone is going to have to help me get my wireless working
<liz4rd> ^_^ nominates monchy
<penguinboy> mm
<penguinboy> I put the install disk in....press enter to bypass startup...then it beeps twice and I get the messager Authentication of system services failed.  Pres <ESC> to Resume.
<liz4rd> lol
<penguinboy> and it boots in XP
<monchy> no don't nominate monchy lol
<liz4rd> :)
<penguinboy> what do i do
<penguinboy> hey claydoh
<penguinboy> hey kalenedrael
<kalenedrael> hey
<penguinboy> it wont boot from the DVD
<claydoh> hey
<kalenedrael> hmm?
<kalenedrael> penguinboy, check bios settings
<kalenedrael> or try the CD...
<penguinboy> mmm
<liz4rd> anyone els notice fluxbox is shitty on ubuntu and kubuntu
<liz4rd> ?
<kalenedrael> likely is
<monchy> batman begins tomorrow woohoo
<penguinboy> looks like no Kubuntu on my laptop
<penguinboy> 8(
<liz4rd> slackware then :D
<kalenedrael> penguinboy, umm
<kalenedrael> tried the CD?
<penguinboy> I am using the Hoary CD
<kalenedrael> can your laptop boot the kubuntu live portion of the DVD?
<kalenedrael> will it boot from DVD at all?
<kalenedrael> i don't think it's the distro's fault
<penguinboy> no...i think it is a problem with my laptop
<penguinboy> is salck an easy install?
<penguinboy> slack
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> pretty straight forword
<penguinboy> how many disks
<liz4rd> 2
<liz4rd> it comes will loads of stuff
<liz4rd> and all the main WM's
<liz4rd> well you can select them
<penguinboy> purty dekstop?
<penguinboy> desktop
<monchy> uses kde 3.4
<liz4rd> yeah you can have KDE, Gnome, xfce4, fluxbox, blackbox and osme others
<liz4rd> if you do full install
<penguinboy> where should I get the isos?
<nmorse> enlightenment
<kalenedrael> i like kde
<penguinboy> or can I install over the net?
<nmorse> don't forget e
<kalenedrael> unfortunately i like e more but it doesn't work
<liz4rd> xfce4 is my girlfriend ^_^
<penguinboy> lol
<monchy> lol
<kalenedrael> i cannot stand gnome or gnome-based things like xfce
<liz4rd> penguinboy: hold i'll give you the links
<penguinboy> k
<penguinboy> linuxiso.org?
<liz4rd> kalenedrael: well poo you then
<liz4rd> maybe
<monchy> i don't think i could give up kde
<liz4rd> do you want torrent file?
<liz4rd> or striaght iso
<penguinboy> that is okay
<penguinboy> either or
<kalenedrael> poo me?
<kalenedrael> i think gnome is ugly
<liz4rd> yeah its all i could ocme up with at the time
<penguinboy> yes it is ugly
<liz4rd> i do to
<liz4rd> but i made my xfce look purdy
<kalenedrael> it is not as configurable as kde
<nmorse> Gnome is horribly ugly
<nmorse> XFCE4 can be made all shiny and KDE-ified
<liz4rd> with kde bassed icons and such
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> oooo nmorse you got to use these icons!!!!
<liz4rd> hold on
<liz4rd> http://xfce-look.org/content/download.php?content=23297&id=1
<nmorse> Hey, guess what, Ubuntu has mythv deb's!!!
<nmorse> mythtv
<liz4rd> whats that
<nmorse> DVR software for Linux
<liz4rd> oh cool
<monchy> are those the gant icons liz lol
<liz4rd> yeah!!!!
<monchy> <3 those
<liz4rd> also called umicons for kde
<penguinboy> disc 1 downloading
<liz4rd> i love them i use them on ever WM
<liz4rd> :P
<monchy> does it have icons from gant 3 included?
<liz4rd> i think go look 
<penguinboy> gant 3!
<liz4rd> its prttey big for an icon sety
<liz4rd> set
<liz4rd> covers everythign
<monchy> thats why they are the best ;)
<penguinboy> slack is only downloading at 32.0 KB/sec
<liz4rd> yeah :D
<liz4rd> nmorse: can i see a screeny of your desktop?
<nmorse> Ah, so they're called umicons on KDE?
<nmorse> Probably not, liz4rd
<monchy> liz your on kubuntu right? or are you using slack right now
<nmorse> My ftp server's acting up and DCC not worky here
<penguinboy> liz4rd....where is the bittorrent download of slack isos?
<liz4rd> kubuntu
<liz4rd> but i lasted the longest on slack
<liz4rd> :P
<kalenedrael> ok, you've made a believer out of me
<liz4rd> who :P
<kalenedrael> xfce r0z
<kalenedrael> r0x*
<liz4rd> yeah i knoqw
<liz4rd> know
<monchy> yeah can we install it on kubuntu?
<kalenedrael> mmm...
<liz4rd> i like it cuse of the simplicity and speed
<liz4rd> eyah
<kalenedrael> how is it in terms of memory usage?
<liz4rd> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<nmorse> Yeah, but the Ubuntu XFCE themes don't work
<monchy> will it be fubar cause of the archives though
<liz4rd> yeah they do
<nmorse> I've been trying to convert them, but it's not easy going
<penguinboy> will apt work on Slack?
<liz4rd> everything works
<liz4rd> no
<liz4rd> for slack 
<nmorse> I can't get the win decos to work
<liz4rd> theres slap-get
<liz4rd> or swaret
<penguinboy> slap works like apt?
<liz4rd> swaret is better than slap-get but not as good as apt-getr
<liz4rd> penguinboy: http://slackware.com/torrents/slackware-10.1-install-d1.torrent
<liz4rd> penguinboy: http://slackware.com/torrents/slackware-10.1-install-d2.torrent
<penguinboy> there are 4 discs total here
<liz4rd> the others are source
<liz4rd> 3 and 4 = 
<liz4rd> ISO disc 3 (Sources part 1, /extra , Slackware book)
<liz4rd> ISO disc 4 (Sources part 2, ZipSlack, /pasture)
<monchy> alright gettin xfce4 now
<liz4rd> sweet!!!
<kalenedrael> sudo apt-get install xfce
<liz4rd> i think the xfce comunity has to grow more
<monchy> hopefully it won't eat all my memory like kde lol
<liz4rd> lol oh god no
<liz4rd> its really fast
<kalenedrael> let's hope it works, unlike enlightenment
<liz4rd> yeah i know what you mean
<kalenedrael> yeah, kde is a bit memory hoggish
<liz4rd> enlightenment looked cool on the site
<kalenedrael> as much as i like it
<liz4rd> gnome hogs the most
<ijuz__> kde takes nearly no memory
<monchy> now that's a load of bs lol
<liz4rd> lol yeah
<kalenedrael> enlightenment was great for me, but it was so different from any other window manager i've used before that i couldn't get used to it
<kalenedrael> ijuz__, haha
<liz4rd> kde apps are faster than gnome apps tho
<kalenedrael> are you kidding?
<kalenedrael> kde uses like 250 megs just starting
<ijuz__> kalenedrael: it just uses a few MB
<nmorse> Enlightenment's great, but not on Ubuntu
<monchy> i'm up to 460mb right now
<kalenedrael> O.o a "few" MB?
<liz4rd> kalenedrael: yeah and had lots of glitches for me
<kalenedrael> i call bullshit
<monchy> ok brb
<nmorse> I can't seem to get it or XFCE4 to work properly on Ubuntu
<ijuz__> kalenedrael: start only X and after that KDE it won't use much more
<liz4rd> nmorse:
<liz4rd> gdm>
<liz4rd> >
<liz4rd> ?***
<kalenedrael> X is using 9% of my memory
<penguinboy> do you think Slack will recognize my wireless connections?
<kalenedrael> that would be about 90MB
<kalenedrael> kde uses about 160 on top of that
<liz4rd> 1.3 for me
<kalenedrael> liz4rd, X is using 1% of your mem?
<kalenedrael> how much is that?
<liz4rd> penguinboy: no clue never even touched wifi yet
<liz4rd> kalenedrael: yup thats what top says
<nmorse> liz4rd: stuff keeps failing to load or my clicks for menus don't work, etc.
<ijuz__> kalenedrael: so you are using fancy things, i just found a mail from me when i measured it a year ago, i guess it was KDE 3.2 and the box used 12 MB without X and after starting X and KDE is just used 56 MB
<nmorse> the .xinitrc files are broken in the packages on Ubuntu, I think
<liz4rd> thats messed
<liz4rd> i thought ubuntu was great
<monchy> alrighty all done
<penguinboy> wb monchy
<liz4rd> till i fucked up the ls command with a rootkit ^_^ so i installed kubuntu and...boy was i wrong
<kalenedrael> um
<kalenedrael> ummm....
<liz4rd> think much?
<kalenedrael> you fucked up your *own* box with a rootkit?
<monchy> liz did you keep kde installed after putting on xfce?
<liz4rd> yeah...it was brazilian
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> that way you can use the other apps
<liz4rd> it runs fast together
<liz4rd> faster than xfce4 and gnome id say
<monchy> k
<liz4rd> lol i thought enlightenment was next gen :P
<nmorse> e17 will be
<liz4rd> yeah i know
<nmorse> It's crazy what they're doing with that thing
<liz4rd> i cant wait
<nmorse> Neither can I
<liz4rd> have they set a date yet?
<nmorse> I don't think so
<liz4rd> cuz ii saw there plans for it like awhile ago
<liz4rd> wonder if there taking a brake
<nmorse> I don't know, I'll ask in #enlightenment
<liz4rd> ok
<penguinboy> okay...found a good download...235 KB/Sec
<penguinboy> any other slack users in here?
<liz4rd> just me i think
<liz4rd> but i'm sure i can help
<penguinboy> I am sure you can too
<liz4rd> well i'm not using slack but i was one it for awhile
<nmorse> I used it once
<penguinboy> I have confidence in you
<nmorse> and I used vector
<nmorse> and college linux
<penguinboy> i just hope it recognized my wireless on install
<penguinboy> recognizes
<nmorse> I always forget college when listing distros I've used
<nmorse> and Ark
<penguinboy> slack's homepage isn;t very snazzy
<monchy> mm <3 chinese food
<penguinboy> slack doesn;t just use tarballs does it...I am no good at installing from tarballs
<liz4rd> for me: knoppixc was my first, then suse, fedora core 2, slackware, ubuntu and now kubuntu
<liz4rd> right now my favs are kubuntu and slackware
<nmorse> You've got Chinese food? Lucky!
<liz4rd> OMG PASS THAT FOOD!!!
<monchy> oh yeah i love it, just takes too long to deliever
<penguinboy> <loves Chinese food
<monchy> 45 minutes wtf
<nmorse> Debian 2.1, Red Hat 8-9, SuSE 8.2 Personal, Debian Sid, Gentoo, Ubuntu for ones I stuck with
<liz4rd> i wish to one day succesfully install gentoo
<nmorse> Mandrake 9.2,10, Ark, College, Vector, et als. I just played with
<nmorse> I did a stage 2 I think
<penguinboy> gentoo is a HARD install
<liz4rd> yeah?
<penguinboy> yeah
<nmorse> Stage 1 is a retarded way to go unless your computer can be down for days
<nmorse> And if you RTFM it's pretty easy for Stage 2 at least
<penguinboy> I never ever RTFM!
<liz4rd> whats that?
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> Read
<penguinboy> the
<penguinboy> lol
<nmorse> Read the Friend Manual
<nmorse> Friendly*
<nmorse> Better than other F adjectives, if you ask me
<penguinboy> no
<liz4rd> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<nmorse> penguinboy: you should RTFM
<nmorse> It makes life easier
<penguinboy> i know
<nmorse> And those of use who are elitist snobs will tell you that every day
<penguinboy> RTFM is generally my downfall
<liz4rd> hold on i'm put an upload script on my server so you guys can upload your screenys :D
<kalenedrael> yeah, there are those people
<nmorse> It's what to do after you screw up, right?
<penguinboy> oh yes nmorse...there are SEVERAL of those over in Fedora
<kalenedrael> i've never told someone to rtfm :P
<nmorse> Fedora, elitist?
<penguinboy> Fedora snobs
<nmorse> Nah, try Gentoo's zealots and Debian's mailing list
<penguinboy> I would ask a questions and they would inevitably say...RTFM!
<kalenedrael> yeah
<nmorse> I really don't say that much
<monchy> oh god these egg rolls
<nmorse> Or I say it nicer
<nmorse> I hate egg rolls
<penguinboy> I LOVE EGG ROLLS!
<kalenedrael> even when the fabled "FM" doesn't have anything you need in it
<nmorse> Cabbage should never be cooked
<penguinboy> LOL kale
<kalenedrael> i like chinese food
<nmorse> I want some Pork Lo Mein now, you jerk
<penguinboy> Where does one get this mysterious and often ellusive FM????
<monchy> ooh i got this spicy ginger beef too
<penguinboy> if you download the ISOs....there is no FM
<nmorse> man program
<liz4rd> rmFM?
<liz4rd> fm*
<kalenedrael> well, there is
<kalenedrael> you apt-get install package-doc
<kalenedrael> where package is the name of the package you want the docs fo
<kalenedrael> r
<nmorse> I think the Docs should be installed by default
<kalenedrael> they should
<nmorse> For a n00b-friendly distro, not doing this is retarded
<penguinboy> What are the nOOb-friendly distroas?
<seth_k> Linspire :D
<penguinboy> definitely not Gentoo
<nmorse> Ubuntu/Kubuntu, SuSE really, Ark when it fixes its bugs
<kalenedrael> genpoo
<nmorse> Debian Sarge even
<liz4rd> how much is 10 megs in bytes?
<penguinboy> I never coul get Debian to install
<kalenedrael> fedora is pretty user-friendly
<kalenedrael> i hate mandrake/mandriva
<liz4rd> fedora hated my moniture
<penguinboy> 10,000,00?
<kalenedrael> i could not stand it
<nmorse> Have you tried the new debian-installer, penguinboy ?
<penguinboy> no
<nmorse> It's what Ubuntu uses
<seth_k> liz4rd: 1,000 bytes is one KB. 1,000 KB is one MB
<nmorse> By base 8, penguinboy, not base 10
<penguinboy> oops
<kalenedrael> liz4rd, got one of those weird WXGA displays?
<nmorse> 1024, not 1000
<liz4rd> nah cyber vision or w/e
<nmorse> Learn your binary
<penguinboy> are there any ebian users in the room?
<seth_k> nmorse, decimal vs. binary
<seth_k> nmorse, tell that to hard drive makers :P
<nmorse> Binary is all important
<penguinboy> what about hexadecimal
<kalenedrael> i should hope that most of us use kubuntu, considering what channel it is
<nmorse> I use Debian sometimes
<nmorse> Hex is just double-word binary
<penguinboy> sixteen bit
<nmorse> Take an A+ class sometimes
<nmorse> Yeah, double-word binary
<penguinboy> right
* penguinboy looks in the catalogue for the next A+ class
<nmorse> A word being 8 bytes, double-word being hex
<kalenedrael> ok, how do i get xfce and e to show up in my session type at the login screen?
<nmorse> Copy from /usr/share/sessions
<kalenedrael> to... where?
<nmorse> Good question
<nmorse> To /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions of course
<penguinboy> of course
<nmorse> Far be it for the Ubuntu team to make sure the packages install to DM's properly
<kalenedrael> yeah...
<nmorse> I'm telling you, if I ever get off my lazy bum, I'm fixing this distro
<penguinboy> kewl
<nmorse> I was going to make my own distro, but I like this one
<liz4rd> lol
<kalenedrael> ls /usr/share/xsessions returns kde.desktop
<nmorse> Mostly due to being debian based, but upgraded often
<kalenedrael> i can't find the enlightenment.desktop or xfce.desktop
<nmorse> Hmm
<nmorse> I have both enlightenment and xfce4 in my /usr/share/xsessions
<nmorse> Maybe it was copy from /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions to /usr/share/xsessions
<liz4rd> brb everyone hair cut
<kalenedrael> woot, i can install packages without having to clean up the disk :P
<kalenedrael> as in, uninstalling old ones
<nmorse> What was the problem before?
<kalenedrael> on my other compys and prior to repartitioning the hard drive on this, i only had a few gigs for linux
* nmorse is installing mythv right now
<nmorse> mythtv*
<kalenedrael> what's that?
<nmorse> Now if I can figure out how to make apt and dpkg use distcc for building packages, I'll be set
<nmorse> Mythtv is a DVR program, like TiVo
<nmorse> I'm installing it so I can use my Video Capture card to record my Halo 2 sessions and of course store TV shows, skip ads, etc
<kalenedrael> i wonder how i lived without sudo and apt-get
<nmorse> What other distros did you use?
<nmorse> Though life without them is hard to imagine these days
<kalenedrael> fc3 and rh8
<nmorse> I tried going back once, to Gentoo actually
<nmorse> When I got back here, I realized how much I had missed apt
<kalenedrael> heh
<kalenedrael> yeah, apt is great
<nmorse> Red Hat 8 was crap though
<nmorse> Fedora Core 3 was one of their worst releases too, so I hear
<nmorse> So welcome to the actual desktop linux community
<nmorse> Here's hoping Ubuntu doesn't become just a fad distro, here today, much less popular tommorrow
<kalenedrael> thanks
<kalenedrael> yeah...
<kalenedrael> ubuntu is a very well-designed distro
<monchy> it won't be, but that all depends on breezy
<kalenedrael> i originally thought "wtf, it's only one CD?"
<kalenedrael> and wondered how all the packages can fit on that
<nmorse> They can't is the only answer
<nmorse> Debian Sarge took 14
<kalenedrael> well, they don't, but you only download the packages you need later, which is very nice
<kalenedrael> yeah, you have a functional desktop complete with important programs, then you use apt to get more stuff
<nmorse> Universe is your friend
<kalenedrael> multiverse is my friend
<nmorse> I attempted to join the Linux room on Yahoo
<nmorse> Then someone asked how to remotely login to the localhost from the localhost
<nmorse> And I had to leave to preserve my sanity
<nmorse> Remotely and localhost just don't mix
<kalenedrael> yeah....
<penguinboy> sproingie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<monchy> man what a shitty fortune
<penguinboy> what was it
<monchy> "you may attend a party where strange customs prevail"
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> perhaps a live animal sacrifice?
<penguinboy> lol
<monchy> ;(
<penguinboy> hey tron
* penguinboy smells Chinese food!
<monchy> oh yah theres lots left
<penguinboy> my wife and I have Chinese buffet every Saturday afternoon!
<nmorse> I need to hit the local Chinese buffet
<penguinboy> mmm mmm good
<monchy> mmm buffet
<nmorse> Some Pork Lo Mein and General Tso's Chicken would be excellent right now
<penguinboy> mmm honey chicken!
<nmorse> Rat on a Stick!
<monchy> if the generals chicken is spicy i'm down lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<monchy> <3 spicy food
<monchy> because one day when i'm old, i won't be able to enjoy it
<penguinboy> Chinese and Mexican are my favorite!
<nmorse> General Tso's and Pepper Chicken are what you need then, monchy
<nmorse> Try Thai Chicken too
<nmorse> Thai food is always spicyh
<nmorse> It's like the Cajun of Asian
<penguinboy> yes ALWAYS
<monchy> mm sounds good
<penguinboy> fried bean curd!
<nmorse> Any varitey of noodle dish!
<nmorse> variety*
<penguinboy> lots
<penguinboy> and lots
<nmorse> It's hard for me to type while salivating
<penguinboy> lol
<monchy> lol
<monchy> order out!
<nmorse> Too far to go, and I'm broke
<penguinboy> okay...i've got the 1st Slack disc!
<nmorse> They don't deliver here, and it's in the next town
<nmorse> The really good Chinese is 45 minutes away
<penguinboy> Sushi Bar!!!
<monchy> don't like sushi :x
<penguinboy> mmm mmm good
<nmorse> Sushi's all right
<nmorse> Had some in California
<nmorse> Laughed at the vegetarian sushi there
<penguinboy> odd
<nmorse> I'm going to go away now and do something else before I get the compulsive urge to drive to New China Buffet
<penguinboy> lol
<monchy> you can do it!
<penguinboy> Hey Marcelo
<penguinboy> okay here comes disc 2
<monchy> slackware going to be your main?
<penguinboy> no.....just on my laptop
<penguinboy> i like Kubuntu too much to drop it
<penguinboy> you can;t beat apt-get
<monchy> me and my full stomach agree with you
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> i wish I could get Ubuntu on my lap
<penguinboy> wb mrmanic
<monchy> what would you use if there was a xubuntu though :p
<penguinboy> xubuntu?
<monchy> xfce-buntu
<penguinboy> oh
<penguinboy> they slackware folks in #slackware say that the Slack install should pick up my wireless....that is all I want...to have a 100% Linux Laptop
<penguinboy> the slackware folks
<monchy> hmmm
<monchy> i think nmorse actually went to new china buffet lol
<penguinboy> haha
<penguinboy> he seems to possess a lot of Linux knowledge
<monchy> yeah he's a smart guy, good to have around
<penguinboy> It would be kewl to possess the knowledge to be able to build your own distro
<penguinboy> welcoem ro28!!!
<ro28> Hello penguinboy :-)
<penguinboy> The Amazing Adventures of PenguinBoy...www.penguinboy.us
<monchy> and orneryboy
<penguinboy> oh yes....and orneryboy!
<monchy> ;D
<penguinboy> the ornerier the better
<ro28> Advertising your blog on IRC?  Shameful! :-)
<penguinboy> sniff sniff
* penguinboy feels so ashamed that he self promotes himself through www.penguinboy.us
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> www.orneryboy.com
<monchy> best comic evar
<penguinboy> si
<penguinboy> welceom sbc13
<penguinboy> The Amazing Adventures of PenguinBoy...www.penguinboy.us
<penguinboy> www.orneryboy.com
<sbcl3> i'm having problems getting kde 3.4.1... i've added "deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 main" to sources.list . What's wrong?
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> the repositories are down
<monchy> did you sudo apt-get update after etc etc etc
<kalenedrael> ok, some problems with xfce
<kalenedrael> 1) i want my desktop backgrounds to switch every five minutes as they do in KDE
<kalenedrael> 2) i want a clear panel and a taskbar that's integrated into the panel (again, like in KDE)
<sbcl3> penguinboy: are you sure? the other ones aren't
<penguinboy> so switch back to KDE
<ro28> kalenedrael: So use KDE... :-)
<penguinboy> lol
<monchy> xfce is lightweight though
<penguinboy> sbc13...they were down yesterday and the day before
<kalenedrael> yeah, i know
<kalenedrael> xfce uses less memory
<kalenedrael> not that i'm overly concerned about memory usage...
<penguinboy> how much mem you got?
<kalenedrael> a gig
<penguinboy> wowzer
<monchy> if you see the place where you can install icon packs let me know -.-
<sbcl3> does kde have any good chess apps?
<penguinboy> can you apt-get shockwave????
<penguinboy> welcome dewey!!!
<sbcl3> i'm having a big problem. i installed koffice, but kiten doesn't work. at all.
<sbcl3> it can't find "libkiten"
<sbcl3> has anyone here gotten kiten to work through apt?
<penguinboy> not me
<sbcl3> did you try?
<penguinboy> do you not like openoffice?
<penguinboy> no
<sbcl3> kiten.. is a japanese reference tool
<sbcl3> as far as i know, ooo doesn't quite have that yet.
<penguinboy> oh
<sbcl3> (the rest of the koffice stuff worked fine)
<sbcl3> and no, i don't like ooo
<penguinboy> can you apt-get shockwave???
<Elsidox> is it just me or when you install and enable the nvidia driver your fonts and icons get really mest up?
<liz4rd> yay back from my hair cut :D
<penguinboy> wonderful!
<monchy> wb liz & penguin
<liz4rd> :)
<penguinboy> i just downloaded the 1st two Slacks
<monchy> keep me updated, might want to try it out
<penguinboy> k
<penguinboy> liz I do not need 3 and 4?
<liz4rd> no
<penguinboy> is that source?
<sbcl3> that guy was right... all of them have been down
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> just source
<penguinboy> k
<sbcl3> :(
<sbcl3> when will they be back up?
<penguinboy> what?
<penguinboy> oh
<penguinboy> repositories
<liz4rd> are tehy?
<liz4rd> they*
<penguinboy> i would have thought they would be back up by now
<monchy> still fubar
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> it is burning iso time
<monchy> good luck and don't use kodak cds ><
<kalenedrael> liz4rd, how do i get transparent menus and panel in xfce?
<kalenedrael> and how do i get it so that the taskbar is part of the panel?
<liz4rd> oh god if i knew i would tell you :P i was tryting to find out my self today aswell
<liz4rd> i dont think you can make it apart of it
<liz4rd> i use the lil star icon box
<liz4rd> its better
<liz4rd> make sure to alwasy save your configureation when you exit xfce4 tho
<kalenedrael> ok
<kalenedrael> yeah
<kalenedrael> i'm using the brushed metal theme
<liz4rd> \
<liz4rd> cool
<liz4rd> when you download xfce themes or just gtk 2 themes 
<liz4rd> all you have to do is untar them into ~/.themes
<liz4rd> same with icons
<liz4rd> into ~/.icons
<kalenedrael> ok
<penguinboy> how long does a slack install take?
<liz4rd> whast your system specs
<penguinboy> Laptop Centrino M Processor, 1.3 GhZ, 512 MB RAM
<liz4rd> lil over 30 ,min
<penguinboy> 1.7 GhZ
<penguinboy> does it do extended install fromt eh net?
<liz4rd> no
<penguinboy> will you be here 30 more minutes>
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> all night
<penguinboy> great
<liz4rd> :D
<penguinboy> my 1st iso is almost burnt
<sbcl3> can it be done with k3b?
<liz4rd> cool
<monchy> blah none of my walls will change in xfce lol
<liz4rd> no?
<liz4rd> are they brown?
<monchy> nope
<liz4rd> whta color are tehy?
<liz4rd> sometime gdm hate xfce
<penguinboy> chartreuse
<penguinboy> lol
<liz4rd> are you on ubuntu or kubuntu
<monchy> kubuntu of course
<penguinboy> lol
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> then i dont know
<liz4rd> #xfce they know i had that problem before but i cant member
<penguinboy> liz is a Gnome freak?
<liz4rd> penquinboy: when your done installing your gonna have to know what to do once your loged in :P cuz it doesnt have a manager like other os's. With slack your in text mode untill you type " startx "
<liz4rd> but after your done installing and logged it to root
<liz4rd> type xorgconfig
<liz4rd> once you complete that
<liz4rd> type wmconfig and pick a WM
<liz4rd> then after out of that
<liz4rd> type startx
<liz4rd> and BAM
<liz4rd> insta slack
<monchy> just like emeril
<penguinboy> wm?
<liz4rd> write this down :P
<liz4rd> window manager
<penguinboy> DUH
<liz4rd> gnome , kde, XFCE4 :D
<liz4rd> flux most common ones
<sproingie> none of those are wm's
<liz4rd> ...
<sproingie> they're de's
<liz4rd> explain
<sproingie> de == desktop environment
<liz4rd> yeah
<sproingie> they have a window manager
<liz4rd> but the command is wmconfig so....
<sproingie> they aren't the window manager any more than kde is kwin
<liz4rd> w/e you all know what i mean
<liz4rd> excuse me while i take a chat
<liz4rd> shat*
<liz4rd> ^_^
<penguinboy> too much info
<monchy> yes, way too much
<sproingie> not sure if gnome is still agnostic about wm's
<sproingie> kde pretty much assumes you use kwin.  possible to use others, but not everything likes it
<liz4rd> oops well i guess i didnt have to
<liz4rd> lol sorry bout that
<penguinboy> did you wash your hands?
<liz4rd> i'll say bathroom next time
<liz4rd> yes
<penguinboy> good
<liz4rd> is it wrong if i say i thought if you while i was washing them
<liz4rd> XD jk
<penguinboy> numero dos is a bunrin'
<liz4rd> cool
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<liz4rd> :D
<penguinboy> 82%
<liz4rd> did you take note of what i said?
<penguinboy> si Senor
<liz4rd> alright
<penguinboy> 95%
<liz4rd> :( the php upload script i downloaded doesnt work :(
<penguinboy> 8(
<liz4rd> it was for you guys to upload your sscreenshots :(
<penguinboy> that would be nice
<penguinboy> very nice
<liz4rd> yeah it would if only it wasnt hateing my webhost
<liz4rd> anyone wanna hook a loonix g33k up with some hosting?
<liz4rd> lol...loonix ^_^
<penguinboy> my laptop is not letting me boot fromt he DVD
<Consty> After installing kubuntu and making a user, how do I go about using sudo and such because every time I try to I cant because it prompts for a password
<liz4rd> use your username password
<Consty> How am I supposed to add myself to sudoers if I dont have access to the sudoers file and such.. 
<penguinboy> it will prompt you
<microhaxo> yo guys, i just installed kubuntu, I AM AMAZED, great little os, and im a windows user..
<penguinboy> GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<liz4rd> welcome :)
<microhaxo> i want to know, how can i install ATI drivers?
<liz4rd> to the darkside...
<penguinboy> liz...I can;t boot fromt he DVD
<liz4rd> you burnt a dvd?
<liz4rd> wtf
<penguinboy> no
<liz4rd> what happend to cd-r's?
<penguinboy> a cd in the DVD Drive
<liz4rd> oh
<liz4rd> ....
<monchy> microhaxo: read this; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495
<liz4rd> whast it saying?
<Consty> liz4rd: was the username password created during installation automatically added to sudoers?
<microhaxo> k thanks
<penguinboy> either or it wont boot
<liz4rd> Consty: yes
<liz4rd> check bios
<penguinboy> how?
<liz4rd> ... you dont know how to get into your bios?
<microhaxo> so does kubuntu already have these drivers installeD?
<microhaxo> Ati drivers i mean.
<liz4rd> sirukin: hey man!
<penguinboy> no I don;t...dont make fun of m
<penguinboy> e
<sbcl3> e?
<liz4rd> i'm not....
<penguinboy> lol
<sbcl3> oh
<penguinboy> so....
<liz4rd> what make is your lappy again?
<penguinboy> IBM Thinkpad R40
<liz4rd> like dell, compaq
<liz4rd> ...
<liz4rd> try pressing F10 or the Del key when your boothing up
<liz4rd> or F1
<liz4rd> till you get in ther
<liz4rd> there
<sirukin> hey liz
<sirukin> what's up?
<penguinboy> f1
<liz4rd> nm helping people :)
<penguinboy> BIOS Version 1.10
<liz4rd> then itsd F1
<liz4rd> yaya
<liz4rd> ok
<microhaxo> Does Kubuntu 5.04 have the latest ATI drivers installed? if so where can i check to see what drivers im usin / me is NEWBIE 100%
<liz4rd> find something that lets you configure the boot order
<liz4rd> of your disks liek the HD and cdrom and what not
<liz4rd> tell it to boot the dvd drive first then the hd then maybe the floppy if any
<liz4rd> microhaxo: lol nvidia loves linux bro
<liz4rd> not ati
<liz4rd> :D
<microhaxo> well i love my X800 xt pe
<monchy> ati will get it together eventually
<liz4rd> do you hug it often
<penguinboy> I have the follwoing options:  Config, Date/Time, Security, Startup, and Restart
<microhaxo> if it wouldnt shock me i would
<monchy> the graphical installer was a good step taken
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> penguinboy:try startup
<liz4rd> tell me whats in there
<microhaxo> lol, i just want the latest drivers runnin, is there some 3rd party tweaked ati drivers, i know for windows there are omegadrivers..
<penguinboy> boot and network
<sirukin> mmm
<sirukin> I"m out
<liz4rd> boot
<monchy> yay
<liz4rd> what?
<monchy> maybe he'll fall off the face of the planet
<liz4rd> so no one wants to hook a loonix g33k up with some webhosting?
<liz4rd> lol
<monchy> and somehow end up on uranus
<liz4rd> of course.. cuz thats the most likly place :P
<penguinboy> ITS BOOTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<microhaxo> Anywho, i love this linux so far, but i want to have it configured, i have windows on my main HD so i will be using that also but i want this to have all the features so i dont have to go to windows..
<penguinboy> its loading the kernel!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<liz4rd> penguinboy: OMG I'M GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<microhaxo> so, does this release kubuntu 5.04 have the latest ati drivers?
<penguinboy> yes you are
<liz4rd> :P i'm helping someone install slackware in #kubuntu :D
<monchy> in short, no microhaxo, you have to download and install them yourself
<juliagouser> anyone know how to change date and time? i try to enter my password but nothing happens from then on
<microhaxo> thanks
<penguinboy> you may now login as root....slackware login:?????
<liz4rd> type setup
<penguinboy> do i type root
<liz4rd> yewah
<liz4rd> root
<liz4rd> sorry
<liz4rd> :P
<penguinboy> i typed setup
<liz4rd> then setup
<microhaxo> lol guys, i get this error
<microhaxo> the file blah atidriver8.14.run is a binary saving will result in it being corrupt?
<penguinboy> do I partition?
<liz4rd> yes
<microhaxo> so will it corrupt it or do i just save it?
<liz4rd> creata swap twice the size of your ram
<penguinboy> with cfdisk or fdisk
<liz4rd> and the rest for your /
<liz4rd> cfdisk is my fav
<liz4rd> so
<liz4rd> cfdisk /dev/hda
<liz4rd> or w/e your is called
<microhaxo> does kubuntu support RTM's?
<penguinboy> it is primary?
<liz4rd> yea
<liz4rd> make sure it says swap after it
<juliagouser> anyone know how to change date and time from kde? i try to enter my password @ prompt but nothing happens from there
<liz4rd> you got to change the type
<penguinboy> to?
<liz4rd> i think 82 is swap and 83 is ext3
<liz4rd> or 2 w/e is it
<penguinboy> I have oen big primary linux partition at the moment...now what
<microhaxo> eh, guys what do i open an rpm with?
<liz4rd> ok make a new one
<penguinboy> just click on it
<liz4rd> i guess 
<microhaxo> it says open with
<penguinboy> do I make the big one bootable?
<sbcl3> hey sweet...i think the servers are no longer down
<sbcl3> i was able to install abiword
<liz4rd> make sure you sewt the size to only 1 GB
<sbcl3> perhaps the others will work
<liz4rd> yes
<liz4rd> hey
<penguinboy> it does not give me an option to create more
<penguinboy> sould i delete this one and then create two more
<penguinboy> one for / and one for swap?
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> but swap has to be first
<liz4rd> so its faster if its at the beggining of your drive
<penguinboy> how large
<liz4rd> 1 gb
<liz4rd> since you have 512 ram
<penguinboy> is swap primary or logical
<liz4rd> primary
<penguinboy> do I make swap bootable?
<liz4rd> ok after there should be something that says like for you to change the type of one you want
<liz4rd> then it will display a list
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> how the F do you download the scripts from hotscripts.com? :P
<penguinboy> okay..I have....hda1...primary...Linux Swap...1 GB and then Pri/Log...Free Space....26 Gig
<sbcl3> quick question: what does "held packages" mean in kynaptic?
<sbcl3> and for that matter, how do i just install them?
<liz4rd> penguinboy: eek!!! delete all of them untill you have one and i shall tell you what to do
<penguinboy> sbc...change to Synaptic....kynaptic is skrewy
<penguinboy> okay....I now have one pri/log...free space partition with 36 gig
<liz4rd> ok
<liz4rd> now
<liz4rd> create a new one
<penguinboy> si
<liz4rd> make it 1 gig
<penguinboy> primary or logical
<liz4rd> primary
<liz4rd> not bootable
<penguinboy> beginning or end
<liz4rd> beggining
<penguinboy> k
<liz4rd> ok then go to type or someting
<penguinboy> k
<penguinboy> make swap?
<liz4rd> yeah
<penguinboy> k
<penguinboy> now
<liz4rd> ok now
<liz4rd> for the rest of the space highlight it and create a new one
<liz4rd> use the rest of that space
<liz4rd> primary or w/e
<liz4rd> bootable
<penguinboy> primary or logical
<liz4rd> primary
<liz4rd> :P
<penguinboy> do I let it use all space left?
<liz4rd> yes
<penguinboy> and bootable?
<sbcl3> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary main restricted <--- is something wrong with this line in sources.list?
<liz4rd> yes
<sbcl3> or is the server just down still?
<penguinboy> k
<penguinboy> done
<liz4rd> sbcl3: respatories are down
<penguinboy> now write?
<liz4rd> yes
<penguinboy> now quit?
<liz4rd> yes
<penguinboy> now do I reboot?
<liz4rd> yeah
<_nate__> could anyone help me with configuring vsftpd?  I have a few questions about users
<penguinboy> will it boot back off of cd?
<penguinboy> yes
<liz4rd> yes
<penguinboy> booting
<liz4rd> :)
<penguinboy> now do I type setup?
<_nate__> does vsftpd only allow for local logins (using /etc/passwd) and anonymous logins?  Or can I add virtual users for only the ftpd?
<penguinboy> do I need to activate pcmcia devices, activate network devices, or start the main installation???
<homedad_> hi there
<penguinboy> hey
<penguinboy> liz4rd?
<homedad_> how do i get a copy of kubuntu
<liz4rd> oops sorry
<N17R0> download it
<liz4rd> yeah
<penguinboy> download the iso from linuxiso.org
<homedad_> or ubuntu
<penguinboy> do I need to activate pcmcia devices, activate network devices, or start the main installation???
<liz4rd> yes
<penguinboy> which...there are 3 options LOL
<liz4rd> make sure you do a full install wehn promted
<homedad_> i dont have a cd burner
<liz4rd> oooooh
<kalenedrael> ok, i can't seem to configure xfce properly
<liz4rd> no you done have to
<penguinboy> lol
<liz4rd> kalenedrael: whast wrong...?
<penguinboy> homeded go to ubuntulinux.org and reqest a CD
<homedad_> i registered for a free disc but it never came 
<liz4rd> same
<N17R0> lol
<homedad_> that was weeks ago
<penguinboy> now I am on the Slack Linux Setup menu...I can Help, Keymap, Addswap, Target, Souurce, Select, Install, Configure, Exit
<kalenedrael> liz4rd: i think i already said
<penguinboy> homedad it takes some time...I think it comes from South Africa or someplace
<homedad_> im using mepis right now but not entirely happy with it 
<kalenedrael> no clear menubars, and i can't get the taskbar to be part of the panel
<homedad_> i wonder if im going to have problems with the soundcard on ubuntu as well
<penguinboy> do I set up my target partitions?  Slect source media?  Select categories of software to install?  Install selcted software? or reconfigure my Linux system?
<penguinboy> liz???
<homedad_> i have that weird neo magic 256 card
<kalenedrael> penguinboy, calm down a bit
<penguinboy> lol
<kalenedrael> you are trying to install slackware?
<penguinboy> yes
<liz4rd> um
<liz4rd> i dont know
<kalenedrael> ok, well, you want to set up the partitions, i bet
<liz4rd> lol i'm not staring at the screen
<kalenedrael> neither am i
<liz4rd> he already did
<kalenedrael> oh
<liz4rd> i helped him :)
<microhaxo> ok guys, i have installed the ati drivers, however how can i check if its using them?
<penguinboy> never mind...I will go with my gut instincts
<liz4rd> ok :P
<monchy> microhaxo: go into konsole and type glxgears
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> ahh how long does this run
<microhaxo> ylol
<penguinboy> i am now formatting
<monchy> is your fps low?
<liz4rd> yay!
<microhaxo> 144 168
<monchy> 144,168? or just 144 lol
<microhaxo> just 144
<microhaxo> and 168
<monchy> ok you can close it
<microhaxo> so am i runnin ati drivers ? lol
<monchy> not yet; http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=206829&postcount=87
<monchy> after you do all that it should be fine
<microhaxo> aww
<microhaxo> k
<monchy> oh and to find out what kernel your running, uname -a in konsole
<microhaxo> err
<microhaxo> im using kubuntu 5.04 64 bit
* microhaxo a newb and i get this error when i try to cd
<microhaxo> bash: cd: /lib/modules/fglrx: No such file or directory
<monchy> alright i can't figure this wallpaper crap out
<penguinboy> i installation underway
<seth_k> glxinfo | grep direct
<seth_k> eh, wrong channel
<seth_k> sorry
<liz4rd> cool
<penguinboy> thanks to you my friend
<microhaxo> yo
<microhaxo> i get this error
<liz4rd> :)
<microhaxo> bash: cd: /lib/modules/fglrx: No such file or directory
<liz4rd> penguinboy: you got msn or ayhoo or aim or jabber or SOMETHING
<penguinboy> mmmm
<liz4rd> mmmm? tha tan IM program? :P jk
<penguinboy> AIM...PenguinBoy42544
<penguinboy> wb monchy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<monchy> alright back to kde lol
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> wtf wehen i top Xorg is taking all my CPU
<liz4rd> wtf
<monchy> xfce is nice, but i can't stare at that fricken cube anymore
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> its easy to change
<monchy> i beg to differ
<liz4rd> need help?
<monchy> installing the ati drivers was easier lol
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> brb
<liz4rd> everyone
<microhaxo> i just installed ATI drivers, it says REBOOT the system is recommended after running fglrxconfig
<monchy> if it says reboot, then you should reboot :p
<microhaxo> sudo: fglrxconfig: command not found
<microhaxo> but it says i should run this command
<microhaxo> but its not there?
<monchy> sounds like nothing installed when you ran the ati installer oO
<microhaxo> err
<microhaxo> how
<microhaxo> i see the ati linux logo
<monchy> weird, maybe ask the folks in #ubuntu
<microhaxo> ?
<microhaxo> lol
<monchy> kubuntu is pretty much the same so i don't see why not
* liz4rd is back!
<monchy> wb
<liz4rd> ty
<liz4rd> o wherrrre or wherrrree has my little penquinboy gone? ooo where or where can he be.....?
<liz4rd> ^_^
<monchy> penguin has left this server. remote closed the connection
<liz4rd> dammit!!!! what a cunt
<liz4rd> oops i mean
<liz4rd> nice lil person
<monchy> lol
<monchy> trouble in paradise ;)
<liz4rd> lol
<microhaxo> Guys, im tryin to install ati drivers with these guide : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495&highlight=ati+drivers
<microhaxo> im on step 3
<microhaxo> and that isnt a command?
<microhaxo> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<monchy> be back, going to try something
<liz4rd> step 1) instert nvidia card ^_^
<microhaxo> yea right
<liz4rd> lol ATI wont get there shit together
<microhaxo> i dont care, this is a problem with the os, i cannot use the command sudo gedit
<microhaxo> this command i cannot do, so i cannot get past this..
<microhaxo> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<liz4rd> use pico
<liz4rd> sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<liz4rd> wait no
<liz4rd> dont do that
<liz4rd> or
<microhaxo> lol
<liz4rd> well yeah
<liz4rd> no dont
<microhaxo> wtf
<microhaxo> !
<liz4rd>  iwas thinkgin of xorgconfig
<liz4rd> :P
<microhaxo> what other command can i do to replace that?
<liz4rd> no nothing
<liz4rd> sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<seth_k> nano > pico
<seth_k> :P
<liz4rd> same shit isnt it
<liz4rd> ?
<seth_k> yeah, they're very similar.
<liz4rd> yeah thought so
<_nate__> does anyone know if vsftpd from the repos has PAM support enabled?
<monchy> hah tsunami watch for vancouver island
<monchy> only 3 1/2 hours away from here
<microhaxo> i dont get this..
<microhaxo> it shows
<microhaxo> Section "Device"
<microhaxo>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon X800 (R420 JK)"
<_nate__> so.  anyone know?  or know how to figure it out?
<microhaxo> but i only get 144 fps on the gear deal
<liz4rd> are you upset?
<monchy> ok liz, you said you know how to get wallpapers to work in xfce?
<liz4rd> yeah... do you even know how to change them?
<liz4rd> :P
<monchy> no, it's not easy like kde lol
<liz4rd> ok click the settings button on your panel
<_nate__> monchy, mine only worked if i didn't use kde utilities, weird huh?
<liz4rd> the tools icon or w/e
<monchy> that is weird nate
<liz4rd> that might do it
<monchy> ok i'm @ settings
<liz4rd> _nate__ is an xfce user aswell?
<liz4rd> ok click desktop
<liz4rd> :)
<liz4rd> do you see it?
<microhaxo> how do i save that config
<monchy> is it just the part where it says "show image"
<liz4rd> ctrl x
<liz4rd> then y for yes
<liz4rd> then enter
<liz4rd> BAM saved
<_nate__> I used to be one, but realized that gnome is fine for me
<liz4rd> lol ewi
<microhaxo> alright ill reboot now
<liz4rd> monchy: under that it should say file with a place to select it
<monchy> yeah, show image then i can browse for a replacement
<monchy> that's it eh
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> :P
<monchy> cool, thanks :)
<monchy> i don't have to see the ugly cube anymore
<liz4rd> yup
<liz4rd> got jabber monchy?
<monchy> wonder if that tsunami will hit
<liz4rd> you live in canada?
<monchy> yes
<liz4rd> OMG SO DO I
<liz4rd> :P
<monchy> lol
<liz4rd> in sask
<monchy> british columbia, few hours away from van
* sproingie lives in san francisco
<monchy> tsunami warning has me spooked
<sproingie> thankfully on the 28th floor of my building on the EAST side of the city
<liz4rd> that would suck if it happend
<monchy> what if it's a big one @_@
<monchy> it could be like the day after tomorrow
<liz4rd> AAHHHH i keep doing stupid shit to freeze my self
<_nate__> i found xfce was sorta freezy for me, but not at first
<_nate__> at first it was smokin fast
<liz4rd> yeah it still is but i was runnign ALOT of stuff :P
<monchy> c'mon news people now is not the time to be off air!
<sbcl3> anyone know a _working_ repository where i can get koffice 1.4?
<_nate__> i only use vi
<_nate__> forget my instructors and their lame whining about "formats"
<_nate__> j/k ;P
<monchy> oh good tsnami alert lifted
<liz4rd> thast good
<monchy> was a 7.0 magnitude quake that struck
<monchy> oh liz4rd i only have msn and aim in my kopete
<_nate__> oh man i need to go to sleep
<_nate__> gnite everyone! :)
<sbcl3> is openoffice.org _supposed_ to look really bad in kde?
<sbcl3> it looks like someone tried to make a qt port for it but stopped half way through...
<liz4rd> ok i got the file upload script to work :D
<liz4rd> i want to see your screenshots everyone
<liz4rd> http://irclikelife.com/liz4rd/upload/
<liz4rd> username: public password: user
<monchy> will these go on your site?
<liz4rd> nah just for our provet use
<liz4rd> or do you want them to
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> provate*
<liz4rd> private*
<monchy> well as long as we'd be posting screenshots lol
<monchy> may as well use it to add activity to your forum :p
<liz4rd> lol i only let it so you could only upload image files
<liz4rd> nah this is hosted elsware
<liz4rd> are you gonna upload one? :D i should aswell
<monchy> yeah uno momento
<liz4rd> what :P?
<monchy> 1 second lol
<liz4rd> oh
<liz4rd> :P
<monchy> just trying to locate the take screenshot thing in xfce
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> just run ksnapshot
<monchy> i'm too used to gnome ><
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> it's alright
<monchy> anyway to make the stuff i download to /desktop actually show up on the desktop lol
<liz4rd> xfce uses no icons 
<liz4rd> um see your bottum panel?
<monchy> yea
<liz4rd> right click on the file manager one
<liz4rd> go properties
<monchy> k
<liz4rd> change the command to xffm
<liz4rd> then close
<liz4rd> then click it normally
<monchy> done
<monchy> groovy
<liz4rd> when you upload
<liz4rd> make sure to save the rename the file to monchy_whateverhere
<liz4rd> .png or jpg or giff or bmp
<liz4rd> gif*
<monchy> now you tell me lol
<liz4rd> lol sorry
<liz4rd> dont worry about it
<monchy> it's snapshot1.png
<Bachus9000> Anyone here familiar with acpi on laptops?
<kalenedrael> i'm making a theme for xfce
<kalenedrael> what specifically, Bachus9000?
<liz4rd> SWEET
<kalenedrael> er, i'm modifying a theme
<kalenedrael> it looked nice but i wanted it flatter
<liz4rd> lol
<kalenedrael> i'm not a fan of shadows and things that look really 3D on the desktop
<liz4rd> monchy check there agian see what my screen looks like :D
<liz4rd> kalenedrael: upload your screen man :)
<kalenedrael> one sec
<liz4rd> http://irclikelife.com/liz4rd/upload/
<kalenedrael> let me finish this
<monchy> nice, i see you like dave lanhams stuff too
<liz4rd> username: public password: user
<liz4rd> yeah he's my hero
<monchy> somatic should be ported over
<liz4rd> i know
<liz4rd> i love that icon set
<monchy> theme,icons the works
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> he's a great artist
<liz4rd> and i like that style of didgital art
* liz4rd is a digital artist
<liz4rd> http://evasivx.bioviral.net :D
<monchy> how'd you minimize the top taskbar like that
<kalenedrael> a screenshot from kde: http://www.kc0udt.com/kal/images/Temp/black-white-background.png
<kalenedrael> oh, that's from fedora core 3
<kalenedrael> how gay... let me find a newer one
<liz4rd> nah upload them to mine
<liz4rd> so everyone can see
<liz4rd> name it kalenedrael_screenshot.png for example
<liz4rd> so we know whos it is
<Bachus9000> Well, I'm trying to get various acpi related things working on my laptop (Presario 2199US).  The laptop has a "fn" key which does a couple things.  1) you can hold it down and use the right side of the keyboard as a number pad and 2) fn+f1 and fn+f2 dims and brightens the screen.  Use 1 works fine but use 2 does not.  I find this weird as this has worked without trouble in several distributions I've tried recently including Debian. :
<Bachus9000> ntu, but the response time is antagonizingly slow in those cases.
<kalenedrael> uploaded
<kalenedrael> that's KDE 3.4 on kubuntu
<Bachus9000> I'm also having "fun" problems with sleep and hibernation, but I'll worry about those in a bit.
<kalenedrael> with an eterm open and one of about 20 random background
<kalenedrael> s
<kalenedrael> Bachus9000, don't even try suspend/resume
<liz4rd> sweet
<monchy> how did you get your taskbar so small liz4rd?
<liz4rd> how do you get the term completely transparent?
<kalenedrael> -0 -x
<kalenedrael> and a bunch of other options
<liz4rd> monchy: member the settings button?
<kalenedrael> let's see
<liz4rd> click it
<Bachus9000> kalenedrael: I've actually almost got hibernation working...so long as I stay at the console.
<monchy> k
<liz4rd> then go to xfce panel
<monchy> k
<kalenedrael> -0 -x --buttonbar=no --scrollbar=no --font-fx none -g 135x52+700+0 -f white
<liz4rd> cool i use aterm and i use:
<kalenedrael> the full command is "Eterm -0 -x --buttonbar=no --scrollbar=no --font-fx none -g 135x52+700+0 -f white"
<liz4rd> aterm -tr -tint white -sh 40 -fg green +sb -fb monospace
<newb> hi guys, i got a problem with the sound set up.  when i run the live disk the sound works.  When i installed kubuntu it didn't auto-detect.  can anyone suggest how i might save the sound settings to disk to transfer to the installed os?
<liz4rd> ok
<liz4rd> what sound card you got?
<newb> i dunno, just about to ring the pc company i bought it from
<liz4rd> should
<liz4rd> you always need to know that
<liz4rd> monchy: you have a messed up resalution :P
<newb> k, its an ac97 intergrated realtech
<monchy> 1152
<liz4rd> newb: o god
<monchy> any higher and i have to settle for 60hz, hurts my eyes
<liz4rd> um.....
<newb> ah :(
<Octane> anyone recommend a good sql browser
<Octane> mysql browser that is
<liz4rd> i dont notice anything and i'm on 60 hz
<newb> i installed kubuntu last week and it worked :S
<liz4rd> yeah...
<liz4rd> um
<liz4rd> try this
<liz4rd> sudo modprobe snd_ac97
<liz4rd> tell me if you hear sound when you play something
<liz4rd> or if you get any errrors
<newb> k, im running live now so ill have to go back to the hd os.
<liz4rd> ...
<liz4rd> how dare you
<liz4rd> :P jk
<newb> anothr little problem im having is that when im in "dos" i cant get to the gui
<liz4rd> dos
<liz4rd> LMFAO
<liz4rd> type startx
<newb> im too retarded to even boot up the thing up 
<newb> ah, thanks liz4rd
<liz4rd> np
<newb> brb :D
<liz4rd> ok
<liz4rd> silly lil newbs
<liz4rd> :P
<kalenedrael> :P
<liz4rd> omg i'm more n00bish tho should here me in here some times " OMG HOW DO I DO THIS"!@!!!!
<monchy> yeah it's anything below 72hz that's bad for your eyes and will make your eyes tired fast (had to look that up :p)
<kalenedrael> bullshit
<liz4rd> never new that
<kalenedrael> actually, that's for CRTs
<kalenedrael> on LCDs the image persists longer and 60Hz is fine
<liz4rd> i'm on a big white thing
<kalenedrael> that's probably a CRT, then
<liz4rd> XD
<monchy> lol
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> w/e i dont mide i run it on 1280x1024 cuz i like the resalution :P
<liz4rd> OMG...where is everyone
<liz4rd> i want more screenshots
<liz4rd> :P
<monchy> i'll just wait till the LCD's drop in price and then get a 19 inch
<liz4rd> yeah good idea
<monchy> you know how expensive computer parts are here lol
<liz4rd> brb i changed the transparency for my terms
<Bachus9000> So no one has any ideas about my fn-key woes?
<liz4rd> no i dont how much?
<monchy> a puny 15 inch LCD is 400 bucks + tax
<liz4rd> :O
<liz4rd> that sucks man
<monchy> yeah, go canada lol :(
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> what are some fun things to do in your term?
<monchy> my term? oO
<liz4rd> no i mean period
<liz4rd> cause i'm bored out of my skull
<monchy> if your old enough go to a bar
<liz4rd> in my term?
<liz4rd> :P
<monchy> no, just saying, if your bored, go to a bar
<monchy> have some suicide hot wings w/ whisky sauce
<monchy> & you won't be bored anymore
<liz4rd> tuerten: I CAMAND YOU TO UPLOAD YOUR SCREENSHOT TO http://irclikelife.com/liz4rd/upload/ username: public password: user
<liz4rd> command*
<liz4rd> ma bad
<monchy> mm just thinkin about those wings makes me hungry
<liz4rd> i should get a short url or something
<liz4rd> lol
<tuerten> mmm, its the newb back.  i fixed my broken screen, and tried the sudo modprobe you told me
<liz4rd> and?
<tuerten> reply was FATAL: Module snd ac97 not found
<liz4rd> fuck nuts
<liz4rd> what was the ther part to your card?
<liz4rd> realtek
<liz4rd> or something
<liz4rd> how do you spell it?
<tuerten> yeah, realtek. its the brand
<liz4rd> ds9bsd: I COMMAND YOU TO UPLOAD YOUR SCREENSHOT TO http://irclikelife.com/liz4rd/upload/ username: public password: user
<liz4rd> try sudo modprobe snd_realtek 
<liz4rd> rideout: I COMMAND YOU TO UPLOAD YOUR SCREENSHOT TO http://irclikelife.com/liz4rd/upload/ username: public password: user ^_^
<monchy> lol
<liz4rd> lol had to add the ^_^
<liz4rd> i'm just gonna be a penis and do this to everone who comes in here when i'm around :P
<monchy> do it in #ubuntu ... if you dare! ;p
<liz4rd> oh will i!!!
<tuerten> yeah, same thing but no realtek module
<liz4rd> dam
<tuerten> mmm
<monchy> you updated to 4.2.2 btw?
<tuerten> me?
<monchy> sorry, liz4rd
<rideout> liz4rd: mine's up
<liz4rd> ok
<rideout> wait, no it isn't
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> tell me when
<rideout> done
<rideout> boring, no?
<liz4rd> you have...A BIG MOTHER FUCKING DESKTOP MAN
<monchy> yeah no shit lol
<rideout> 1920x1280
<monchy> crikey
<rideout> laptop though, so I have to make all the fonts really big to read anything, but dvds look great
<liz4rd> i bet
<liz4rd> #debian people are assholes
<monchy> really, i would've pegged the gentoo people to be the jerky ones
<monchy> ok brb
<liz4rd> no one was an ass
<liz4rd> another said ok
<liz4rd> hey micro
<microhaxo> yo, whats the DEFAULT password for the ROOT shell?
<microhaxo> this is pizzorin me off
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> your username password ^_^
<tuerten> sorry, liz4rd, any further ideas onthe sound card?
<microhaxo> it doesnt work
<microhaxo> i have installed these ati drivers and it made kde not run, the xorg config was FUBAR so i had to reinstall
<microhaxo> lol
<liz4rd> sorry try googling....?
<rideout> microhaxo: try $ sudo su
<liz4rd> no
<tuerten> mmm, sorry
<liz4rd> sudo -s
<rideout> then $ passwd
<liz4rd> its sudo -s (then your username passwd)
<microhaxo> it already says root
<microhaxo> lol
<liz4rd> but i wouldnt unlock the root account
<microhaxo> dont need to enter password
<microhaxo> I need to in order to isntall these DAMN drivers
<microhaxo> unless someone wanna one on one tell me exactly how to do so.
<monchy> k that didn't work lol
<liz4rd> microhaxo: sudo -s (then your username passwor)
<liz4rd> that should get you into your root
<liz4rd> then run the commands from there
<liz4rd> monchy: what are you playing around with?
<monchy> updating to xfce 4.2.2
<rideout> microhaxo: what kernel are you running if you are using a kernel from main then the linux-restricted-modules-flavor should have the fglrx modules all set to go
<microhaxo> im usin amd64 kernel
<rideout> 2.6.?
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> newest release
<microhaxo> 5.04.2
<liz4rd> monchy: i think your already current
<microhaxo> ok, so im followin this guide, but with updated driver rpm, i have converted it already to deb but i cant to this sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite
<monchy> oh, were the 4.2.2 fixes backported?
<microhaxo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22496&highlight=ati+drivers
<liz4rd> eh?
<rideout> microhaxo: http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<liz4rd> wtf is with eveyone using Konversation?
<liz4rd> :P
<closure> liz4rd, i don't know anybody using it
<monchy> lol i like it
<closure> -closure- VERSION xchat 2.4.3 Linux 2.6.10-5-386 [i686/448.20MHz] 
<monchy> whats your beef with konversation liz :p
<liz4rd> nothing
<liz4rd> just alot of people are using it
<liz4rd> and its fugly
<liz4rd> why not xchat or irssi or even BitchX?
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> those are teh l337
<monchy> they all do the same thing
<liz4rd> I COMMAND ikypakis TO UPLOAD YOUR SCREENSHOTS TO http://irclikelife.com/liz4rd/upload/ username: public password: user ^_^
<microhaxo> $hit!
<liz4rd> monchy: what do you type to upgrade to 4.2.2?
<liz4rd> what now microhaxo ?
<monchy> you have to add debian repositories
<microhaxo> i just went through the CONFIG deal fglrxconfig
<microhaxo> and did all that
<microhaxo> but now
<monchy> but they are safe for ubuntu, it's been tested
<microhaxo> xorg.conf is BLANK and it says NEW
<microhaxo> so if i reboot im FUBAR
<microhaxo> right?!
<liz4rd> XD
<liz4rd> yup
<microhaxo> ...
<microhaxo> how the hell do i fix this
<liz4rd> uh....
<liz4rd> google ^_^
<microhaxo> beh..
<liz4rd> i alwasy use google whne i have no answer to a question
<liz4rd> :P
<monchy> ok brb just want to see if it updated correctly
<microhaxo> i needs help
<microhaxo> lol
<liz4rd> what if i give you mine?
<microhaxo> sure?
<liz4rd> and just change the part about the nvidia stuff
<microhaxo> will it auto detect
<microhaxo> and change it?
<liz4rd> no
<liz4rd> or wait i know
<microhaxo> :D
<liz4rd> ctrl + alt + F1 or F2 and type xorgconfig
<liz4rd> then restart
<liz4rd> hi jql
<liz4rd> where the hell is monchy :(
<liz4rd> OMG
<liz4rd> I MISSED YOU
<liz4rd> NEVER DO THIS TO ME AGIAN
<liz4rd> ^_^
<monchy> penguin came back?
<liz4rd> wtf?
<liz4rd> no you
<liz4rd> silly
<monchy> oh lol
<liz4rd> jeeze
<liz4rd> so?
<liz4rd> did it update
<monchy> well, everything seemed to go fine, but it didnt change to 4.2.2
<liz4rd> why
<monchy> i have no idea, i did the upgrade, it downloaded and installed perfectly
<liz4rd> can you tell me the debian respo and where to instert it?
<kakalto> how can I format a hdd fat32?
<monchy> liz4rd: http://www.os-works.com/view/debian/
<monchy> you'll have to authenticate the repositories, so go here after. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<monchy> the key you need is: 0x8AC2C0A6
<Ghetek> i have to input 5 passwords when the computer starts and that includes kde wallet... something is wrong here
<liz4rd> lol
<Ghetek> seriously! i have to input for kopete aim, kopete msn, kopete irc, gmail checker, kdewallet...
<monchy> yeah the wallet sucks for stuff like that
<liz4rd> thats savage :P
<monchy> just don't use it i say lol
<Ghetek> sigh
<rideout> kakalto: mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/hdxx 
<liz4rd> brb gonna go update to xfce4.2.2
<rideout> you might want to screw around with fdisk or parted first (sounds fun AND dangerous)
<monchy> good luck liz
<Ghetek> yeah good luck
<kakalto> rideout, thanks :))
<kakalto> rideout, don't worry, it's a seperate disk
* Ghetek finally got around to fixing the firefox update problem
<rideout> kakalto: your welcome
<kakalto> yay!
<kakalto> I just need to transfer this disk to my proper compy
<kakalto> then I have an extra 76GB of space
<kakalto> yay!
<liz4rd> xfce4 is already the newest version.
<liz4rd> WTF
<monchy> oO
<liz4rd> now what
<monchy> i'm checking the backport forums to see if it was requested or done
<rideout> Ghetek: I am just now firguring out my approach to stomp this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92845
<liz4rd> ok
<microhaxo> ok...
<microhaxo> installed
<liz4rd> what is
<microhaxo> i have an ATI controle panel deal but when i select it i it dont load
<liz4rd> lol
<microhaxo> how do i save xorg.conf file in the shell again ?
<liz4rd> using pico?
<rideout> liz4rd: do you use /etc/apt/preferences ?
<microhaxo> yea
<liz4rd> ctrl x then y for yes then enter
<rideout> control-x to exit nano/pico and y to say yes
<rideout> for save
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> aight i edited it
<microhaxo> img onna reboot
<liz4rd> k
<microhaxo> aight
<microhaxo> i did everything
<liz4rd> cool?
<liz4rd> yay monchy!!!
<microhaxo> i have an ati control pannel, but when i select it it loads for ever and it doesnt pop up.
<microhaxo> whats the command to run that gears program to see my ftps?
<monchy> aha
<monchy> ok, go into (k)synaptic liz4rd
<monchy> search for xfld-desktop
<monchy> current version should be 4.2.1.1-2 and should be upgradable
<rideout> microhaxo: fgl_glxgears, but try fglrxinfo first to see if you are actually using the driver
<liz4rd> both those arnt found...
<monchy> wha
<liz4rd> yeah i know
<monchy> what about searching for xfce
<microhaxo> wtf guys, im only getting like 144 fps in glxgears..
<monchy> micro get used to ati drivers being this difficult lol
<rideout> microhaxo: what do you get for dmesg | grep mtrr
<kakalto> here goes...
<kakalto> wish luck, guys
<liz4rd> luck
<kakalto> grr..
<kakalto> case won't even come off
<microhaxo> this is CRAP! fglrxinfo mesa!
<rideout> microhaxo: what is the output of $cat /proc/mtrr
<liz4rd> brb gonna go see if xfce works
<microhaxo> rideout how the hell do i get the output of that?
<microhaxo> im new
<microhaxo> brand new
<rideout> microhaxo: ok, open konsole to get the cli
<rideout> then cut and paste the following "cat /proc/mtrr"
<kakalto> is there any problems with making a cd drive a slave to a hdd?
<rideout> cat just outputs the text of a file
<kakalto> it's been a while since I messed with this stuff
<liz4rd> meh fuck it
<liz4rd> the current xfce is fine
<liz4rd> hey 
<liz4rd> so?
<liz4rd> i tryed
<rideout> microhaxo: i'm guessing you have one of the most common problems with ati binary drivers, discussed here http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?threadid=33736241
<liz4rd> said it installed
<liz4rd> but no version change
<monchy> still says 4.2.1-1 but according to (k)synaptic i'm already updated lol
<liz4rd> yeah :P
<monchy> so i guess were updated and that just never changed oO
<liz4rd> lol yeah
<liz4rd> sudo xfce4-panel --version
<liz4rd> thast still fucked
<rideout> microhaxo: basicaly ubuntu is reserving the video ram of your card for the framebuffer (the screen when you boot up) and it set it to use less memory than your card
<rideout> mine was set to 16 mb for a 128mb card
<rideout> liz4rd: how is xfce4 (the old version anyway ;) I was thinking of putting it on an old thinkbook I just got. That or fluxbox
<liz4rd> its sweet
<liz4rd> runs really fast
<monchy> nice and fast
<monchy> what he said
<liz4rd> :P
<monchy> and the rodent is fun to look at
<liz4rd> lol yeah
<rideout> mice are tasty creatures
<monchy> ew
<liz4rd> ewie
<rideout> oh, come on, your handle is lizard for zeus sake
<liz4rd> monchy...use any IM clients?
<liz4rd> lol mice are diff
<monchy> kopete
<monchy> yes i know it sucks
<microhaxo> guys
<microhaxo> when i ctrl alt F2 out how can i come back?
<liz4rd> oops i ment do you use like msn or jabber and what not
<monchy> oh, yeah i use msn & aim on it
<liz4rd> microhaxo: startx... i think
<microhaxo> it says session already blah
<rideout> no
<liz4rd> can i have your msn?
<rideout> alt fx-6 or something
<microhaxo> fx?
<microhaxo> oh
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> l
<liz4rd> wtf
<microhaxo> k
<monchy> there, in pm
<rideout> try the alt-F6 or alt-F7
<rideout> it switches between all the ttys fore each f-key
<rideout> in x though you need to control-alt
<microhaxo> wth
<microhaxo> my printer will print a TEST PAGE
<microhaxo> but wont print anything else
<microhaxo> lol
<transgress> oh where is he?  someone's gonna pay
<liz4rd> LMFAO
<transgress> who's messing with my man?
<liz4rd> sleeping :(
<liz4rd> dont hurt him
<monchy> lol
<transgress> sleeping... that's the best time... that scream of surprise.,
<liz4rd> i swear it'll be over tomorrow
<transgress> first my girlfriend... now you too!  that's it.  
* transgress grabs the AK
<microhaxo> damn i swear, linux is HARD...
<transgress> linux is hard?  you should try finding someone who doesn't cheat!
<transgress> that's hard.
<liz4rd> omg no you didnt
<transgress> anyway... off to hurt and maul someone.
<liz4rd> :( ok
<monchy> kiss and make up
<transgress> microhaxo: let me get you a link to some good startup tutorials
* liz4rd tackels transgress
<mrmanic> I cheat
<mrmanic> I cheat at pretty much every game I play
<liz4rd> :O oh no you didnt
<mrmanic> I cheated at half life 2
<monchy> :o
<monchy> that's blasphemy
<transgress> microhaxo: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/ and http://www.sloppycode.net/nix/
<liz4rd> #kubuntu...whereall the saps come to confess
<rideout> I did it, *sob*, and I am sooo sorry...
<liz4rd> LMFAO!
<liz4rd> alright now everyone fess up
<microhaxo> SAy guys
<kakalto> uhmm...
<liz4rd> guys
<microhaxo> my xorg.conf is saved at my home, could this be why my ati drivers ant workin? lol
<liz4rd> OMG I'M TEH L337!!
<tuerten> where would i find modules.conf?
<microhaxo> should  i move it to etc and shiz?
<liz4rd> tuerten:
<liz4rd> i'll help you out
<rideout> microhaxo: YES!
<rideout> at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<microhaxo> hhahaha
<microhaxo> im slow
<microhaxo> k
<liz4rd> tuerten: /etc/modules
<microhaxo> ill move it there
<liz4rd> modules is a file
<microhaxo> err
<microhaxo> i cant go there
<microhaxo> file://etc/x11
<tuerten> ta
<liz4rd> ?
<rideout> microhaxo: at the command prompt $sudo mv /home/user/xorg.conf /etc/X11/.
<microhaxo> woa woah
<microhaxo> its there
<microhaxo> but when i go to edit it in shelll
<liz4rd> lmao
<microhaxo> it says new
<microhaxo> and its blank
<rideout> you need root permissions
<tuerten> the file /etc/modues.conf says it is a new file?
<rideout> to edit
<liz4rd> no no no
<liz4rd> tuerten: just /etc/modules
<liz4rd> its a file
<rideout> tuerten: debian based systems don't use modules.conf
<microhaxo> Ok, this is whats FUBAR, mk.. i have viewed this xorg.conf, and it has ALL MY ATI stuff, however i still am gettin shitty ass stuff in the xgears deal
<tuerten> k cool, thanks
<rideout> microhaxo: you need to restart the x server
<liz4rd> OMG DAY CHANGED
<kakalto> hehe
<transgress> two hours ago
<transgress> loony
<kakalto> 19 hours ago
<transgress> can't tell time
<kakalto> :PP
<liz4rd> well this server is on a diff time
<rideout> tuerten: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Debian/modules.html
<transgress> i don't believe you
<liz4rd> its cuz i cheated isnt it
<rideout> CHEATER!!!
* liz4rd puts head down in shame
<liz4rd> lol i bet penquinboy would be freaked out not knowing whast going on :P
<rideout> hey, now I get to show my great weakness, How do you do actions in IRC some /command  ?
<microhaxo> Why the hell wont my printer print out a web page?
<buz> does it print other things?
<kakalto> can I use a wary livecd to install grub to the MBR?
<kakalto> oh nvm
<kakalto> BBL
<liz4rd>  rideout: /me whatever text here
<transgress> oh don't you mention his name to me
* rideout awakes to new world of fun
<rideout> awesome
<transgress> there will be no penquinboy soon
<liz4rd> yeah ,man
<liz4rd> welcome
* transgress is brandishing an ax
<liz4rd> transgress: OMG DONT
<tuerten> the next step says to "turn on sound support", is that necessary?
<transgress> YES
<transgress> next step in what?
<liz4rd> Transgress POOP William potter!!! you stop this instant
<transgress> because i don't know what you're talking about
<monchy> liz4rd tell him about the wedding you had planned
<transgress> what is he talking about chris?
<liz4rd> sshhh
<transgress> tell me!
<liz4rd> nooo
<liz4rd> monchy: WHYYYYYY!!!!
<monchy> ;p
<liz4rd> lmfao @ Transgress POOP William potter
<transgress> i don't get that ... umm i'm sorry
<liz4rd> its your full name
<liz4rd> you douce
<liz4rd> douche*
<tuerten> i'm installing sound drivers for a realtek sound card that wasn't auto-detectd
<liz4rd> sweet
<liz4rd> bout time eh
<liz4rd> what did you put in modules
<liz4rd> ?
<liz4rd> i had to put snd_sb16 for my sound card
<tuerten> haven't changed it yet, i think thats a few steps ahead
<liz4rd> ok
<transgress> i am not a feminine hygeine product
<transgress> you watch your mouth
<microhaxo> Ok here is the deal..
<microhaxo> i do this:
<liz4rd> :O
<liz4rd> :( monchy...i didnt wanty to say but..transgress beats me *crys*
<transgress> it's cries!  how many times do i have to tell you!?
<monchy> maybe you deserve it :p
* transgress pulls off shoe and starts swinging
<liz4rd> OMG dont do it :(
<microhaxo> cd /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod     then i do command sh make.sh
<microhaxo> i get error with ati deal
<transgress> microhaxo: you are trying to install a radeon card?
<liz4rd> lol sorry got to go later guys
<rideout> \me pours salt in liz4rd's wound
<microhaxo> a driver
<microhaxo> for it
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> and its makin me mad
<microhaxo> lol
<tuerten> thanks lizard
<liz4rd> np man
<transgress> dude why don't you just pull it from apt?
<liz4rd> NIGHT EVERYONE
<microhaxo> i have no idea how to do so :|
<microhaxo> can yo walk meh through
<transgress> microhaxo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<microhaxo> err
<microhaxo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<microhaxo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_amd64.deb
<microhaxo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<microhaxo> ?
<kakalto> yay
<microhaxo> brb
<microhaxo> eh
<microhaxo> whats the command to view what gfx driver im usin
<kakalto> I have an extra 76GB :D
<transgress> microhaxo: glxinfo
<transgress> microhaxo: or if you installed fglrx then try fglrxinfo
<kakalto> and in the next few days, I'll likely get more and more
<microhaxo> wtf
<microhaxo> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<transgress> did you follow the instructions on the page i sent you to?
<transgress> -all- of the instructions
<microhaxo> Yes
<microhaxo> all of em
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> i get an error
<microhaxo> when trying to install
<microhaxo> want it?
<transgress> when you try apt-get install xorg-fglrx or whatever it's called?
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> rrors were encountered while processing:
<microhaxo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_amd64.deb
<microhaxo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<transgress> hmm
<transgress> got me beat on that one
<transgress> i don't have a clue
<microhaxo> :|
<transgress> and i'ma go take a shower
<microhaxo> not kew;
<transgress> sorry
<microhaxo> lol
<transgress> ask in #ubuntu
<transgress> more people in there and probably someone who might can help
<tuerten> heh.  gotta a silly question
<tuerten> kynaptic has three buttons.  refresh. upgrade all packages. no.3 commit changes
<tuerten> when i click 'commit changes' there is no button to make the changes.
<tuerten> ah, sorry there is no problem.  im just retarded.  sorry
<transgress> well okay then
<tuerten> its just the button wasn't in the window when it was small.  when i made the window bigger i saw the button.  
<tuerten> :S
<tuerten> thanks for all your help guys :D have a good one, bye
<microhaxo> lol guys,  NEED MAJOR HELP with these ati drivers, apparently i have no kernel header fileS?
<ukato> what would be the easiest way to get everything from GNOME off my box?
<microhaxo> Someone please tell me how to install my ATI drivers
<_doneill> is there a right-hand-dvorak layout immediately installable?
<_doneill> all i can use is dvorak, and it doesn't seem to have a 'right' in the variants list
<_doneill> (or left, for that matter)
<microhaxo> Guys i needs help
<microhaxo> #ubuntu
<_doneill> okay
<_doneill> i just mapped it myself :/
<microhaxo> #ubuntu
<hussam> I've been building firefox from cvs on aviary branch. Other than compiler cpu optimizations such as -O2, are there any performace patches to make firefox faster on linux? It seems a bit faster on windows than on linux.
<Heart|> hi
<Heart|> wie startet man den konqueror aus einem root-terminal aber "(nicht mit sudo!!!)"?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> anyone here ?
<Tm_T> nope
<da_bon_bon> Tm_T: lol
<Heart|> oh english channel i forget... my question was: how can i start konqueror from a root-terminal ("not with sudo!!!)?
<da_bon_bon> actually, i wanted to say, anyone from india here ?
<da_bon_bon> Heart|: konqueror
<Heart|> ?
<Heart|> only "konqueror" gives me not root rights!?!
<da_bon_bon> yes
<da_bon_bon> if started from root term
<Heart|> yes, but how to come in a root-terminal in kubuntu?
<Heart|> su dont works
<Heart|> sudo su and then konq. or what to do?
<DeadStar> if you want to enable root.. type          sudo passwd root
<Heart|> ok and then i can use su
<DeadStar> yep
<Heart|> one problem i have with kubuntu is that xorg have 20-25% cpu load <-- that's too much i think...normally it should be sth. like 0-2%, shouldn't it?
<DeadStar> hmm.. mine is smt 2%..or less
<plastbanan> Hi. I am using kubuntu on my laptop (Acer 4502WLMI) and I got a problem that my harddrive seem to spin down all the time. So when an application starts reading the drive is like a 2 sec startup.. I tried setting the hdparm but it does not work.. any sugestions?
<_kaz> is there an icon or something that pops up to alert the user of pending updates like in ubuntu?
<_sbcl3> can i get 00o 2 from a repository?
<_sbcl3> yay; i can
<_sbcl3> how do i make an iso image with k3b?
<ilba7r> i have a problem with kpdf. when i read files with kghostview i can see it but with kpdf i do not see anything just empty pages
<insanekane> ilba7r: asre u viewing a pdf or a ps file ?
<ilba7r> pdf
<ilba7r> produced by cups-pdf
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hey ppl, i just installed kubunutu...and after it configures my system and updates etc etc....it gets to a black/white screen with a moveable cursor and stays there
<LuNaTiK^GuY> any help?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hello??!
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> looks like it doesn't start your DM
<LuNaTiK^GuY> what can i do?
<Tm_T> good question
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<Tm_T> check if there's KDM installed
<LuNaTiK^GuY> erm.....wait....i'm a total newbie
<Tm_T> press ctrl-alt-F2
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i know KDM is a desktop manager ok
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes i did access the console
<Tm_T> ok
<LuNaTiK^GuY> (tried to)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it didnt get to the console
<Tm_T> then try this: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> "
<Tm_T> ah?
<Tm_T> is it ppc?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> no
<LuNaTiK^GuY> intel
<Tm_T> ok
<LuNaTiK^GuY> when i tried ctrl+alt+f2, f3, f4
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nutting happened
<Tm_T> so you can't get access to console?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> no
<Tm_T> great...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i was expecting a nice blue (favourite colour) desktop :)
<insanekane> what abt ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nuttin
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ;)
<insanekane> also, u can shut down the X server using ctrl+alt+bksp
<LuNaTiK^GuY> neither
<plastbanan> have you checked that grub or lilo is setup ok?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i actually used grub to boot to kubuntu
<LuNaTiK^GuY> coz i'm dualbooting
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it works fine
<plastbanan> but does it boot kubuntu ok? 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes.....i get these fast moving messages....then the screen changes vga mode...it gets to a grey/black screen...with the mouse showing and stops there
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i can still move the mouse though)
<plastbanan> Is it the standard X environment?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i should think so.....its what got installed off the cd
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i didnt touch anything yet
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but it looks like X yes
<plastbanan> check the settings for the x-server.. It seems to be something wrong there.. 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i cant
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i cant even get to the console
<insanekane> well, if your keyboard works, then ctrl+alt+bksp should shut down the server and ctrl+alt+fx should switch to console
<MoreFX> I had a similar problem
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and i wouldnt know wot to check eiether ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm a beginner
<MoreFX> it was the graphic driver of X
<insanekane> there is only other method ... change the runlevel ... and setup X again from console
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: when u get to grub ... move the correct line, press 'e' on the keyboard
<MoreFX> you might want to change the driver in xorg.conf to "vesa" an try again
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: go to the kernel line, and press 'e' again ... and at the end type init=3 ... press enter
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: followed by 'b' ... this should take u into single-user mode in console and allow you to reconfigure the xserver
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: to reconfigure the X Server, do this: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok....i should get to the console.......
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: answer the questions ... and when u come back to console ... type startx to start the x server again ... if there are any problems, note the output and come back here
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: in general, as MoreFX said, the 'vesa' driver should work
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lemme try the configuration
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: so, note down the steps above, and try them
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes i wrote them down
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 10ks alot
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lemme go try it out
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> "I'll be back"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hey ppl
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i managed to fix it ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm on vesa now
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: so it worked ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: did you have to anything else other than my instructions to make it work?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> no
<insanekane> ok good
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it all went fine
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 10ks a lot
<insanekane> np
<LuNaTiK^GuY> there's one thing i want to configure at first sight now....
<LuNaTiK^GuY> the fonts are a bit large overall
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is there a way to reduce them in size?
<insanekane> seems like we need some display testing mechanism to switch to vesa automatically or something
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: yes Control Centre -> Appearance -> Fonts
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thanks
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: it is also quite possible that your resolution might be too low
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: you can change than via the dpkg-reconfigure route
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 1024*768
<LuNaTiK^GuY> for a 17 inch
<insanekane> hmm thats seems to be ok
<insanekane> so then change ur fonts
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm used to windows...so at first sight everything looked so large......but they're very clear too ;)
<insanekane> ok
<spiral> hi
<Mez> hi
<_sbcl3> when i open kynaptic i get this error:
<_sbcl3> "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<_sbcl3> what's that mean?
<bhna> _sbcl3: have you synaptic or apt-get open?
<mmport80> hi all, i want to know how i can load the hci_hcd module with specific params at boot up?
<mmport80> ehci_hcd isn't in the /etc/modules file, so that's thrown me off a bit
<_sbcl3> bhna: ya. figured it out
<bhna> _sbcl3: ok ;-)
<_root> where is the console in kubuntu...ie how do i start the console from the start menu?
<_sbcl3> Konsole
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: System -> Terminal Program (Konsole)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wow
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i missed it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sorry
<_sbcl3> are you logged in as root???
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes
<bhna> LuNaTiK^GuY: very bad thing!
<insanekane> thats a security issue for yourself, and in this interconnected world, others
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :(
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: in kubuntu, the best way is ... login as the user (lunatik, say), and whenever u need root priveleges to execute something, use sudo
<bhna> or kdesu
<LuNaTiK^GuY> oh ic
<LuNaTiK^GuY> now
<LuNaTiK^GuY> another issue
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: in general, the applications/config modules that need root, usually ask for it (by excuting kdesu themselves)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sound works well...coz i get all the kde sounds
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but
<LuNaTiK^GuY> althogh the cd seems to be playing...i dont get sound
<insanekane> audiocd i think require something more ??
<insanekane> does it play on windows ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes sure
<LuNaTiK^GuY> on the standard media player
<insanekane> ok, did u check the mixer settings for the audio cd output ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i am in Kmix
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and thers isnt cd output
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: well, there is some advanced settings and volume controls and things like that ... i dont have sound atm so i cant tell u exactly
<Heart_> if i upgraded kde to 3.4.1 with "deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main" in the sources.list...
<Heart_> do i have to leave this source in the sources.list?
<insanekane> Heart_: well, its a good idea if you want to continue recieving updates i guess
<insanekane> Heart_: but to be sure, u'd probably have to ask Riddell about that
<Heart_> riddell ?
<insanekane> yes Riddel
<insanekane> yes Riddell
<insanekane> he is in this channel with the nickname "Riddell"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i cant get sound from my cd :(
<Heart_> ah k so riddell, what do you think.... best choice i think is to leave it in the list and delete it when breezy comes out
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: check more thoroughly in KMix
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> O_O
<insanekane> what ? did you find something ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm lookin
<LuNaTiK^GuY> logically....wots input and output for kmix?
<Riddell> Heart_: yes, leave it there as long as you are on hoary and want kde 3.4.1
<insanekane> oh ... sorry ... you should be looking in cd inputs ;)
<insanekane> hi Riddell 
<Riddell> hola
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok i got cd...but i have two buttons...one is red, the other is green
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: change the red to green
<insanekane> and then try
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ...no i got two seperate buttons.....red and green....so i guess i keep the green on and put the red off?
<insanekane> yes
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nothing
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :(
<_sbcl3> in kynaptic, how do you get rid of those "held packages"?
<_sbcl3> i want to upgrade to ooo2 but i don't think they'll let me
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i access my win drive?
<KaiL_hoary> _sbcl3: why not?
<foodcoman> LuNaTiK^GuY: check out windows section of www.ubuntuguide.org.
<_sbcl3> it may have been a server problem; i'll find out in a minute
<KaiL_hoary> see topic about server problems
<foodcoman> Dont know what Im doin with apt-get!
<foodcoman> Why wont these update?
<foodcoman> libavcodeccvs libpostproc0 libxvidcore4 mplayer-386
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i manage to mount my first windows partition hda1....but when i try to mount hda2 (a second windos partition) i get an error
<LuNaTiK^GuY> mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<LuNaTiK^GuY> this works for my first
<LuNaTiK^GuY> changed to: mount /dev/hda2 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<Tm_T> errr
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it wont work
<Tm_T> hmm, does someone have dpi settings in xorg.conf?
<foodcoman> Is both partitions NTFS?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes
<foodcoman> Also you are trying to mount both to same dir
<foodcoman> mak a windows2 or something
<foodcoman> Change the second command to point to the second dir you make.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ohhh ic 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> windows2 ;)
<foodcoman> You got it.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<foodcoman> BTW, I suck compaired to most here!  Keep that in mind when the tough questions come.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<LuNaTiK^GuY>        missing codepage or other error
<LuNaTiK^GuY>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<LuNaTiK^GuY>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<LuNaTiK^GuY>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<LuNaTiK^GuY>        dmesg | tail  or so
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wrong fs type....and i'm sure its ntfs!!
<foodcoman> Hrmm
<foodcoman> ls your /media dir to make sure you have the windows and windows2 dir.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes i have both
<foodcoman> that is LS in lower case  use a -L lower case for additional info.
<foodcoman> mount /dev/hda2 /media/windows2/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<foodcoman> Now are you sure the system has it as hda2 for that second partition?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes it doesnt work
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/windows2/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: add a sudo just before it (unless ur already running in root)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> same error
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i am in root
<insanekane> ok remove the -o thingy
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i removed it and i got a screen of text
<insanekane> paste it in #flood
<insanekane> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /media/windows2/
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /media/windows2/
<LuNaTiK^GuY> same error
<insanekane> ok maybe u dont have the module for ntfs loaded ??
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but i already mounted my first ntfs drive
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and it works fine
<insanekane> wait ... what cmmand did u use for that ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<insanekane> ok .
<insanekane> do this ..
<insanekane> ls /media
<LuNaTiK^GuY> then i created another directory "windows2"
<insanekane> tell me the o/p
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and did
<LuNaTiK^GuY> mount /dev/hda2 /media/windows2/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<insanekane> hmm ok
<insanekane> keep -t ntfs before /dev....
<insanekane> and remove -o umask=0222
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ie:   sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /media/windows2/ 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ?
<insanekane> yes
<LuNaTiK^GuY> same error
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wrong fs type
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :(
<insanekane> ok
<insanekane> do fdisk -l
<LuNaTiK^GuY> oh christtt
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wait
<LuNaTiK^GuY> the hda's arent in order
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !!!!
<insanekane> eh ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its hda5!!
<insanekane> oh right ..
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: its always a good idea to do "fdisk -l"
<insanekane>  to check the partitions and partition types before mount
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i got the point now ;)
<insanekane> anyway, dont worry, in the near future u wont have to do all this nonsense to mount a drive
<LuNaTiK^GuY> y not?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> mandrake has a nice automounting thingy....y dont u do it>?
<insanekane> yes we are brining the same thing ...
<insanekane> we are bringing
<LuNaTiK^GuY> good
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok mp3's work fine
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> cd is the only problem with sound now
<insanekane> ok ... u probably need to start using the bugzilla or something to report all this
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ?
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: bugzilla is the method to resolve such issues, ie, audio cd not playing etc
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and how do i get to it?
<insanekane> bugzilla.ubuntu.com i believe
<insanekane> of course it completely depends on ur perspective ... whether you believe kubuntu is a movement/community, or an operating system distro
<LuNaTiK^GuY> what do u mean?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> can i be honest....
<insanekane> well, if u consider it as a distro ... then it is enough to rant about it in here ;)
<insanekane> yes u may
<insanekane> as a matter of fact, so far, i have expected u to be honest ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> this isnt about kubuntu or ububntu...its about wot i've felt trying diverse distros
<insanekane> ok ...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i like linux...the gui's are cute...i personally like them alot....some applications are cute too
<insanekane> but ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but there's this thing....coming from a windows world....
<LuNaTiK^GuY> everything worked....every time
<LuNaTiK^GuY> while with every distro i tried....kmix worked fine in mandrake, but not in kubuntu......parittioning worked fine in ubuntu...but not in yoper
<LuNaTiK^GuY> that sort of thing
<LuNaTiK^GuY> a sort of weak point in every distro
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and i was thinking.....instead of spreading out even further....why doesn;t the linux community focus on giving fewer, yet better assembled distros?
<insanekane> because thats the point
<insanekane> what should a distro focus on ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i know it is...its open source
<insanekane> and, for me, windows was not all that perfect as it seems ...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but
<insanekane> whether it is open source or not ..
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i know..it isnt perfect
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nothing is
<insanekane> *what* should a distro focus on ? there a gazillion different things a distro must do
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok....
<LuNaTiK^GuY> what about...a fast, clean distro
<insanekane> there should be applications, hardware support, eye-candy, overall usability, localization and handling cultural differences ..
<LuNaTiK^GuY> with a GUI and admin stuff
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and nothing else
<insanekane> thats the problem, different people have different ideas about what consitutes an OS
<LuNaTiK^GuY> then let the user decide what to install and what to leave out
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but the base system should be rock solid
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: thats another problem: most users wouldn't even know what to install :)
<insanekane> again, u come to rock solid
<insanekane> let me try to explain it in a different way
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm not arguing against kubuntu mind you...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> just sharing an idea
<insanekane> sure, i didnt think so since you mentioned other distros :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes its a general thing
<insanekane> yes, it is indicative of a general feeling that linux newbies have
<insanekane> the point is, the tools exist ... from gui and admin tools and what not ... atleast within kubuntu, (but also all other distros), now there is an integrative approach
<insanekane> you could say a horizontal distro as opposed to vertical
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but....this feeling of "being lost" comes from even tiny stuff
<LuNaTiK^GuY> for example
<LuNaTiK^GuY> if i want a text editor in windows...its called notepad.....very simple
<LuNaTiK^GuY> if i want it in linux...there are many more
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Kate, Vim etc etc
<_sbcl3> does anyone know if kynaptic keeps an install log?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but....why should those names be used?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> why not make it simple?
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: hehe, that is something u will have to take up with Riddel :) he decides the basic configuration of the system
<LuNaTiK^GuY> a touch here and there....and it will all fare better
<ilba7r> lunatik lol in window you have wordpad and notepad and if you did some work you will find that wordpad is much better but other wise having a variety is better do not you think so
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol its not about kubuntu alone...its about every distro....
<LuNaTiK^GuY> variety....is good....but there is tooo much!!
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: but essentially, I have made the same specific suggestion ti Riddell ... about Kate/Kedit/Kwrite ie
<insanekane> ti = to
<Riddell> hmm?
<ilba7r> you can pick up what you are familiar with lunatik
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hi Riddell :) lol
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: the point I am trying to make is something different: if Kubuntu has to go anywhere, people like *you* need to be involved ... 
<ilba7r> every one is a accostemed to a program having more variaty is much better 
<Riddell> insanekane: you're trying to involve someone with a nickname LuNaTiK^GuY? :)
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: and by "you" i dont mean people with specific qualities ... but *you* as an individual
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i cant be that involved...i dont know how to build a distro etc....but i can give u suggestions...for newbies..by a newbie :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> having variety is better
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but there are different ways to present variety
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: no ... suggestions are good, but you need to go all the way ... and spending 2 hours a week learning how to improve kubuntu will *not* be an exercise in theory but can provide practical results ... why dont u try it ?
<insanekane> Riddell: :)
<ilba7r> anyone know why while running ubuntu i run up into a problem that the pc is running like crazy (though am not openning too many programs) and the notebook just reboots?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i am willing to keep on using kubuntu yes!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> for example...KDE and Gnome are totally 100% intuitive
<LuNaTiK^GuY> any windows user can get up and running with them
<LuNaTiK^GuY> even for the first time
<LuNaTiK^GuY> so thats perfect
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: now, I am not a kubuntu developer, not associated with kubuntu developers etc, so my views are nothing official :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but why should a media player be named Amarok?
<ilba7r> insane and lunatik lol your nick make me feel i am in mental house :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and not something like "Media Player"
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: thats it ! you have understood a core concept :) ... KDE is perfect ... but not Kubuntu's implementation of an integrated, easily learnable desktop OS
<ijuz_> what's a "Media Player"?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> or "Linux Media Player"
<Riddell> LuNaTiK^GuY: there is a description of every app in the k-menu
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: that can be changed, and in my derivative of Kubuntu, I use descriptive names, than program name in the K Menu :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes Riddell i know....
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it can be changed yes....buttt
<Heart_> prefix for kde in kubuntu is? /usr?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> whats the problem with making it more intuitive first time!
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: but ?? you know how you could contribute this very minute ? get the source of kubuntu-default-settings ... and change the config files .. send patch to Riddel :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> loool
<Riddell> Heart_: kde-config --prefix
<Riddell> Heart_: it is /usr
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: and config files are basically, name=value pairs .. something anyone can do
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: and the whole process can be learned in under half an hour
<ijuz_> LuNaTiK^GuY: because the developers wanted to name it Amarok, it's so simple
<Heart_> Riddell: thx
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but Amarok sounds like Venusian to a newbie....it makes him think that Linux in general is for experts....just coz of a dreaded name!! its all psychological!!
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: as i said, you can change all that :) apt-get source kubuntu-default-settings
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok i'll try
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<Riddell> LuNaTiK^GuY: actually Amarok is an Inuktitut word
<insanekane> hehe
<Riddell> how do you think an Inuktitut feels when confronted with something called "media player"?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> downloading the file ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i got the file
<LuNaTiK^GuY> where do i find it?
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: if more people take the initiative, maybe a Master like Riddell could give a half an hour IRC workshop on packaging ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: cd kubuntu-default-settings-<versionnumber>
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: even if that is not possible, there is a concise introduction to the area on the ubuntu wiki pages which is very useful
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i cant get to the file ;)
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: btw, if you didnt know, hitting tab in Konsole shows you completions like for the <versionnumber> above
<Riddell> hello Seveas 
<Riddell> oh well
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: ok, im off to eat Tandoori Chicken and Mutter Paneer with Butter Nan along with some nice chutney's and a wierd salad
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> enjoy :)
<insanekane> LuNaTiK^GuY: if you need help, ask here or in #kubuntu-devel, or wait for me for abt an hour
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'll be off soon
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but ok :)
<insanekane> k
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'll be back
<insanekane> cya later then
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 10ks a lot!
<insanekane> ciao
<insanekane> np
<LuNaTiK^GuY> cirio
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how do i go up one directory in console?
<Soyburg> when I run apt-get update I get a md5 sum error on ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable and testing.  Is anyone else experiencing this?
<Soyburg> LuNaTiK^GuY: "cd .."
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 10q
<LuNaTiK^GuY> which are the kde config files?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i've got the default settings
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but which is the config file with the KDE titles?
<Tm_T> LuNaTiK^GuY: for ehat configs?
<Tm_T> s/ehat/what
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i got the kde-default-settings pack
<LuNaTiK^GuY> now where can i edit the conf files with the KDE start menu labels?
<Soyburg> right click on the K symbol and select the editor.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but i need to send the patch
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its not for me ;)
<markc> dpkg -L kde-default-settings, might reveal something useful
<markc> I've modified my menus so I don't want to install that package, so I can't try it
<seth_k> why is there no kubuntu install cd with 3.4.1? just a live CD?
<seth_k> or has everything been updated and they just didn't change the numbering
<seth_k> or will I have to upgrade to 3.4.1 after a kubuntu install
<toran> where should I go to add a new network device?
<liz4rd|zZz> in KDE?
<randabis> toran, kcontrol
<toran> hmm, I have a wireless card and a built-in wired network device. How do I know which is which?
<randabis> wired cards are usually classified as eth#
<randabis> wireless are usually wlan#
<liz4rd> yeah
<toran> well, I know for sure that eth0 is my wireless card ;-)
<toran> I think I set it up that way
<randabis> possible
<randabis> I was just saying the defaults
<randabis> in your case kcontrol's network settings should show eth0 and eth1
<randabis> it should tell you which is which
<toran> randabis: ok, I see eth1, but I click enable and it doesn't get enables
<toran> *enabled
<randabis> toran: you may need to assign it an ip address first
<toran> I did
<toran> hmm... I'll just edit /etc/network/interfaces
<toran> any basic configs for a wired device?
<randabis> usually something like 
<randabis> eth# inet dhcp 
<insanekane> randabis: where is "kcontrol's network settings" ? I cant find it in Control Centre
* randabis looks at his real quick
<toran> except my network doesn't have dhcp ;-)
<liz4rd> why not?
<randabis> well you'd change that to static then
* liz4rd hugs dhcp
<insanekane> toran: you can do man /etc/network/interfaces which gives u some samples for static network
<toran> actually, I'm trying to connect to another computer using a crossover cable, anything special I'll need?
<randabis> iface eth0 inet static
<randabis> address #.#.#.#
<randabis> netmask #.#.#.#
<randabis> auto eth0
<randabis> like that
<randabis> should need anything special
<randabis> shouldn't
<randabis> sorry for flood
<yourghetek> whats the command to find somebody in irc?
<yourghetek> the last seen thing
<seth_k> I don't think !seen works here
<randabis> probably not
<seth_k> !seen randabis
<seth_k> nope :D
<randabis> hehe
<yourghetek> used it in ubuntu channel
<yourghetek> thanks guys
<randabis> there's a bot in #ubuntu that does it apparently
<yourghetek> cant kubuntu have one too?
<randabis> I asked it if it had seen the lochness monster
<randabis> heh
<Almindor> any idea when kubuntu get's KDE 3.4.1?
<Almindor> there's an ugly bug fixed there :)
<randabis> Almindor: already has it unofficially
<randabis> read the topic
* Almindor just read the topic
<yourghetek> lets all go into the ubuntu channel and look for mystical creatures (!seen)
<randabis> goody
<yourghetek> randabis. want to?
<randabis> the novelty wore off already
<yourghetek> hehe
<insanekane> Anyone from India in here ?
<insanekane> apparently not
<randabis> <ubotu> root <~Kevin@CPE0006255ab096-CM400049887786.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 6d 21h 55m 9s ago, saying: 'am I hacked?'
<randabis> lol
<insanekane> LOL
<insanekane> randabis: i can't stop laughing :)
<randabis> yeah
<_sbcl3> what does the kubuntu base system [server installation]  install?
<insanekane> _sbcl3: stuff needed for a server ? (perhaps no X) ?
<randabis> _sbcl3: I believe just the base system that would be universal to any ubuntu install
<insanekane> debian base system ? or kubuntu server installation ?
<randabis> it would be debian base
<randabis> I've done one before
<randabis> meaning typing "server" at the boot screen of the install disk
<insanekane> i dont think _sbcl3 means that ... i think he talks regarding the comment when the boot screen shows with the install cd
<randabis> yeah I know, that's what I just said
<insanekane> yeah .. but server install is more than debian base
<insanekane> iirc, debian base is what is initially installed on the disk, which installs the rest, be it kubuntu desktop or kubuntu server ...
<randabis> not the install that occurs when you type "server"
<gideon> Hi, I have more of a common linux question. I've installed Kubuntu on my Toshiba Laptop ( Satellite Pro 4300, not that new :( ) and I'm having trouble setting up my 56K modem. I allready discoverd, linmodems are not really supported, so I've added a Xircom ethernet/56k PCMCIA combi to solve my problem
<randabis> typing "server" at the boot screen installs only the base system, nothing else
<gideon> But I don't know where to start to get it working :S (never dealed with dialup software before in linux)
<randabis> try the program kppp
<_zarathustra> hi
<randabis> I haven't used a modem in years so I can't help you
<insanekane> randabis: but that would be counterproductive ... it wouldn't install enough for a usable system
<randabis> insanekane: it's not meant to
<insanekane> gideon: use KPPP and check for ur modem
<_zarathustra> i've two little problems after compiling my own kernel
<gideon> got it running, HUGE list of posible modem devices :x
<randabis> insanekane: it's meant to give you a base system where you can choose to add things individually to it
<insanekane> randabis: debian base and kubuntu server is different in the sense that kubuntu server is a superset of debian base (or the ubuntu version thereof)
<_zarathustra> my etherenet interface doesn't start with the system, i have to activate it manually by "ifup eth0"
<randabis> insanekane: server does ubuntu-base iirc
<insanekane> gideon: the way i think is, to select each one by one (starting with say /dev/modem) and then use the "Query modem" to see if the modem really works
<insanekane> randabis: ok
<randabis> I just know that doing server at the boot screen only installs the base system and nothing else
<randabis> you can then add everything you want piece by piece
<insanekane> right
<yourghetek> can i mount my samba (microsoft) workgroup to a folder called 'workgroup' my media folder
<insanekane> randabis: so, with kubuntu server, after doing the initial CD copying thing, it doesnt restart and install the rest of the packages ?
<insanekane> yourghetek: it will probably show up in Remote Places rather than in media:/
<randabis> insanekane: nope. I think it "may" restart, but nothing else is installed. Been a little while since I've done it
<insanekane> ok
<yourghetek> insanekaneL i cant burn a cd from files on remote shares using k3b like that
<insanekane> yourghetek: yes you cant :)
<yourghetek> my remote folder isnt there
<yourghetek> and it wont let me put in the path to my windows machine
<insanekane> yes, afaik, you cant do that from a file in media:/ url either
<randabis> yourghetek: you can mount samba shares in /media I believe. Can't say for sure since I only use nfs
<yourghetek> yeah
<yourghetek> whats the command for that?
<insanekane> randabis: he means the Media ioslave than /media
<yourghetek> i alrady made the dir
<randabis> I don't know...it could be different than the way to do it with nfs
<randabis> suggest checking man mount
<insanekane> so doing smb://path/to/your/file in k3b doesnt allow you to write to cd ? why dont u copy from that location to ur home folder ?
<randabis> lol@man mount
<insanekane> :)
<yourghetek> insane kane.. i kinda wanted to do it the cool way...
<insanekane> the "cool" way ? ;)
<randabis> I think I know how to do it
<randabis> mount ip:/folder smbfs /media/blah
<yourghetek> ah!
<yourghetek> good idea
<randabis> or something similar
<yourghetek> and then just make the router assign that ip forever to the windows machines mac
<randabis> could be
<yourghetek> thanks
<yourghetek> will try and post to forums if it works
<yourghetek> and of course will give you props
<yourghetek> !seen a simpler, more childish interface than gnome
<randabis> np
<randabis> lol
<gideon> finished testing all possible devices. Googled around for about an hour. Seems that hotplug misleads the modprobe. cardinfo and cardmgr both don't detect a card, though my network connection works. But the 56k modem doesn't work
<bobbyd> gideon: you can pass options to an automatically loaded module
<gideon> do you mean, do I know how to do that? (in that case, yes)
<gideon> but I don't know, what I should pass
<gideon> or declare in /etc/modules
<bobbyd> ahh
<gideon> cardctl ident says there arent any pcmcia cards available, while I'm connected to the internet through the card :(
<bobbyd> I have a digital camera that works with digikam in gentoo, but under ubuntu it neither works with the camera io slave or digikam
<bobbyd> I suspect the camera ioslave is somehow grabbing the device so digikam can't use it
<gideon> USB? so in nautilus you don't see anything within 30 seconds in; media:///
<bobbyd> nautilus? you mean conqueror?
<bobbyd> s/c/k
<gideon> sorry :x my baddy (you said ubuntu :D)
<bobbyd> doh
<bobbyd> the camera icon pops up, but the window is empty
<bobbyd> do I just wait? it doesn't look like anythig is happening
<Heart> azureus isn't in a repos. :(?
<gideon> could do "lsusb" in konsole to look if anything happened
<bobbyd> yeah it's a kodak USB camera
<insanekane> Heart: try bittorrent-bittornado
<gideon> still should be visible withing a few seconds under media:/
<Heart> insanekane: is this console-only or with a gui?
<insanekane> Heart: it has *a* gui ...
<insanekane> Heart: and usually, when u download a torrent in konqeror, it will be opened in bittornado
<bobbyd> gideon: it shows with lsusb and the camera icon shows in media:///
<bobbyd> gideon: but there are no pictures there :(
<insanekane> Heart: but, it probably isnt the kind of gui which u probably expect as in azereus
<gideon> so, the whole cam is plugged into the system, you've got a SD card and the camera's internal memory. That means you should see 2 devices
<gideon> try 
<gideon> "mount" and see if they come up
<gideon> if you don't see anything, try "fdisk -l", you should see a few "sdX#" devices (like "sda1" or "sdb1")
<gideon> if no luck yet, unplug the cam, modprobe usb-storage, replug the cam, and retry the whole list
<bobbyd> gideon: as I said, it works under digikam under gentoo. I'm happy with that, so I suppose I just want to stop KDE fiddling with it :)
<bobbyd> I don't thik it's a problem with support, I think I just need to let digikam see it again
<GnuKemist> Hi...  I just installed Kubuntu on my thinkpad X40 and I noticed Konqueror to be painfully slow...  I haven't used KDE before, so...  is Konqueror really slow or is there something else?
<insanekane> hmm ... actually, kde 3.4 is faster for me than older versions
<insanekane> anyway ... ciao all .. enjoy kubuntu !!
<GnuKemist> hummm
<bobbyd> GnuKemist: what have you used in the past?
<GnuKemist> it is so weird...  and I really want to try out KDE
<bobbyd> what behaviour are you seeing?
<GnuKemist> bobbyd... mostly Gnome or OpenBox with Firefox
<GnuKemist> bobbyd it is painfully slow
<bobbyd> konqueror shouldn't be any slower than nautilus(sp?)
<gideon> you mean like, leave it alone?
<bobbyd> GnuKemist: what do you actually mean by that
<bobbyd> gideon: yes
<bobbyd> gideon: do I need to fiddle with udev to make that happen?
<GnuKemist> I mean, the pages load extremelly slow
<bobbyd> GnuKemist: you mean web pages? you're not being very descriptive :)
<gideon> :S ... never had that issue before. Don't know how you could turn that down
<GnuKemist> bobbyd...  sorry... I forget you can use Koqueror for more than browsing the web
<GnuKemist> bobbyd... yes, I meant web pages
<bobbyd> GnuKemist: have you tried another browser? maybe you have a dns resolution problem
<bobbyd> GnuKemist: what exactly happens? do you see very high cpu usage?
<GnuKemist> possible
<GnuKemist> but it should be ok...
<bobbyd> does it just sit there for a while then load all at once
<GnuKemist> I'm using it at home
<GnuKemist> bobbyd... something like that
<bobbyd> describe what happens when you load a page. if you don't do that clearly, I can't really help
<GnuKemist> it is true that kwifi(something) doesn't seem to recognize my AP and I often have to iwconfig it
<bobbyd> and also, run top in a konsole and change the delay to something like 0.1 and see if the cpu usage is very high when you load a page
<GnuKemist> bobbyd... don't have the laptop on me atm... but I guess you described it really well when you said that it takes a while and then loads it in one slow move
<bobbyd> if it's not, then something else is delaying the loading of pages
<bobbyd> GnuKemist: that sounds like a network problem
<GnuKemist> will have to check then...  when I get home...
<bobbyd> I would do the above, and also try something like 'links' to see if you get the same problem
<GnuKemist> that is a good idea...
<bobbyd> you could also try pinging some sites and see how long they take to resolve
<GnuKemist> like I said, I installed it last night and haven't really spent too much time with it
<bobbyd> ok, no problem, if you get more info, come back :)
<GnuKemist> I had Ubuntu running before but I knew where/how to do things
<GnuKemist> will do
<GnuKemist> thanx a million
<bobbyd> no problemo
<GnuKemist> hehe
<GnuKemist> later
<foodcoman> Where is all the wallpaper at in KDE/Kubuntu?
<foodcoman> If you snag new ones, do you put them with those, or just point to ones in your home dir?
<philipacamaniac> put them in your home directory
<philipacamaniac> probably best in ~/.kde/share/wallpapers, or just wherever you put pictures
<foodcoman> Thanks philip!  Makes sense because most would probably back their home dir and not the whole distro.
<philipacamaniac> yes, and upgrades might write over the /usr/share/wallpaper directory
<foodcoman> Great advise.  Thanks.
<philipacamaniac> no prob
<foodcoman> Read an article on the Dual Core Athlon's.  Pretty hot stuff!
<foodcoman> Wish I could afford to build a new machine!
<nmorse> It would be great to build a new machine with Athlon64's
<nmorse> Too bad I'm broke, and I'll be attending college in a couple of months, so no job for me
<foodcoman> Does Linux work well with new SLI video cards also?
<foodcoman> That would be a smokin combo.
<ijuz_> you need at least the binary only drivers from nvidia, they are either suporting it or will support soon
<bobbyd> foodcoman: Nvidia cards should work
<bobbyd> foodcoman: check the nvidia driver page
<foodcoman> bobbyd: I have an older one.
<bobbyd> hmmmmm
<bobbyd> digikam works when I'm root
<foodcoman> bobbyd: It works.  I am curious how close to Bleading edge they are?
<ijuz_> but anyway, the only good use would be to connect more than 2 displays
<bobbyd> I read something on a debian forum about being in the camera group, but there doesn't seem to be a camera group in kubuntu
<bobbyd> foodcoman: the linux and win drivers are supposed to be the same for nvidia
<foodcoman> ijuz_: hahahah, I can barely handle one.
<bobbyd> foodcoman: so they should contain allthe same features
<bobbyd> foodcoman: The linux drivers sometimes have OGL support that isn't even in the win32 ones
<ijuz_> foodcoman: actually i thought about this, displays are so cheap this days, but i have stuff over my desk, so i can't have a 2*2 setup
<bobbyd> foodcoman: but I haven't had a lot of time to check them out lately as I've been working under windows at work
<airox> Anybody who knows a way to get Kcontact (or a applet) to get into the taskbar and notify me about new emails ?
<foodcoman> ijuz_: buy a leaf blower and clean the desk for a second display!
<foodcoman> =)
<bobbyd> ijuz_: we all have dual monitor setups at work, it's really cool :)
<foodcoman> bobbyd: Same here, but run a gratuitous Kubuntu box at work.  Mainly Kubuntu for home.
<ijuz_> i have dual monitor, but more would be nice
<Heart> when i try to install amule aptitude wants to delete several packages... (kubuntu-desktop, konversation, kdenetwork and so on) :(
<bobbyd> foodcoman: I have no linux desktop at work at the moment
<foodcoman> bobbyd: =( SSH and tunnel VNC session to home.
<bobbyd> foodcoman: we have linux servers, and I've just snagged a linux machine for some tasks
#kubuntu 2005-06-23
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how do i update kde 3.4 to 3.4.1?
<bobbyd> LuNaTiK^GuY: it's i nthe topic
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ...which i;m not understanding ;)
<konrad> LuNaTiK^GuY: just add new repository and do system update
<seth_k> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list :) and add that at the bottom
<LuNaTiK^GuY> add wot at the bottom?
<seth_k> look in /topic
<seth_k> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<seth_k> save, reload, update
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm new to all this plz be patient :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 10q ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its workin ;)
<liz4rd> hey monchy
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i got in a little problem when playing with visual settings in kopete.....usually the nicks have an alternating background color....thats ok..but one of the colours is black...from where can i change it?
<kangpeh> greets
<kangpeh> I am in search of a genius who can teacheth me the benefits of using KDE rather than Gnometh.
<kangpeh> What I meaneth by benefits are these following statements:  Looks, Multimedia, Cool, MacOS X ish, easy to use, speed, and so forth.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i think kde is snappier than gnome
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and its got quite good eyecandy
<LuNaTiK^GuY> u can also add widgets that will make it look more MacOS X-ish..like a Docker....u can do that with gnome too
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its really all about personal taste
<kangpeh> o_o
<kangpeh> one problem i had
<kangpeh> was when i use kde
<kangpeh> i mean when i use gnome
<kangpeh> the kde proggies dont have backgrounds in gnome
<kangpeh> do the gnome proggies show up in the kde menus
<kangpeh> backgrounds i meant icons lolol
<kangpeh> do the gnome proggies work in K.D.E.?
<kangpeh> will it be as fast as gnome
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot programs?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> eg?
<kangpeh> will people be awestruck by the pimpism of kde?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> one question at a time plz ;)
<kangpeh> i.e., GAIM, FIREFOX, THUNDERBIRD, SHELL (TERMINAL), XCHAT, GAMES(ALLGAMES), CEDEGA, Point2Play, sound software, porn viewing software, anime watching software, etc.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i am using gaim rite now
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i am using firefox too
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and i do get icons ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thunderbird too
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kde has its own shell
<LuNaTiK^GuY> xchat is available on kde too
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i never used cedega so i cant tell
<liz4rd> ok everyone its upload your screenshits hour!!!!
<liz4rd> http://irclikelife.com/liz4rd/upload/ username: public password: user
<LuNaTiK^GuY> u may ask some ppl around...i'm still a newbie...but i've tried some stuff with kde and gnome
<monchy> lol again with the screenshots
<liz4rd> LuNaTiK^GuY: do you know how to take a screenshot with ksnapshot mr KDE?
<liz4rd> monchy: well, i never got to them befor
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> http://irclikelife.com/liz4rd/upload/ username: public password: user
<liz4rd> upload your screenshots
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes i do know how to take a screenie
<liz4rd> (current ones)(like take them right now)
<liz4rd> then take one ^_^
<liz4rd> and upload it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but my desktop is empty!!
<liz4rd> OMG
<liz4rd> ARE YOU NEW???
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ye
<liz4rd> *tackels*
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i just installed kubuntu today :)
<liz4rd> welcome!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and its the most wonderful linux i've tried ;)
<liz4rd> it is
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it takes user friendlines...VERY seriously
<kangpeh> help
<kangpeh> how do i install kubuntu
<kangpeh> im using ubuntu right now
<kangpeh> is there an apt-get cmd
<kangpeh> i can type
<kangpeh> that will fully install KuBuNtU
<liz4rd> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LuNaTiK^GuY> then just get the kde packages
<kangpeh> or better yet something i can click in sinaptec
<liz4rd> i think
<liz4rd> somone correct me
<kangpeh> huhu kubuntu-desktop no doubt :D
<kangpeh> also
<kangpeh> what other additional kde proggi3s should i get
<kangpeh> to make my kde experience sexy
<liz4rd> oooo ok let me see
<kangpeh> i got a question, isnt most software written using GTK?
<kangpeh> o_O
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hmmm.....wots the name of the kde docker?
<kangpeh> rather than kdesdk or wahtever its called o-o
<kangpeh> yeah whats the name of the kde docker T_T
<liz4rd> everyone should use XFCE4!!!!1
<kangpeh> xfce4 sounds veyr difficult
<kangpeh> heh
<liz4rd> oh no
<monchy> it's not
<LuNaTiK^GuY> xfce is okay....but kde rocks :)
<liz4rd> its really sexy once you figure it out
<kangpeh> i wanna make my stuff beautiful and bloated though
<monchy> oh liz4rd, i'm on 4.2.2 now lol
<kangpeh> cuz like... bloated is the best way to go
<kangpeh> when impressing girls
<bobbyd> kangpeh: lots of software is writtern using QT...
<kangpeh> :o
<liz4rd> and lightwait and fast
<liz4rd> monchy: you basterd!!!!
<liz4rd> tell me how......
<monchy> just use the .bin installer
<kangpeh> ok i decided i'll try KDE
<monchy> and presto
<liz4rd> what did we do wrong?
<kangpeh> but first i need to take a npap
<kangpeh> nap*
<kangpeh> brb
<liz4rd> from the site?
<liz4rd> it will over right the other one?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> xfce is lightweight yes...but doesnt come close to offer the eyecandy kde does ;)
<monchy> yeah liz
<liz4rd> LuNaTiK^GuY: loonix g33ks like l337ness not eyecansdy ^_^
<monchy> execute it from console and the graphical installer will start, thats it :)
<liz4rd> while in kde right
<monchy> right
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i got a fairly powerful pc.....so i choose eyecandy ;)
<monchy> i choose kde not eating 400mb of my memory ;p
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> monchy
<liz4rd> the graphical one?
<liz4rd> http://www.us.xfce.org/archive/xfce-4.2.2/installers/xfce4-4.2.2-installer.bin ?
<monchy> yeah that's it
<liz4rd> alright going into kde
<liz4rd> OMG 1.5 MB/S!!!!
<liz4rd> k brb
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is there a way to tweak konqueror for faster browsing?
<liz4rd> k i must be a fucking tool how do i run this .bin?
<liz4rd> monchy!!!
<liz4rd> did he leave?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> eg: in firefox..if at the address bar u write: about:config   u can tweak it....is there something similar in konq?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how should i know lol
<monchy> i'm here
<liz4rd> $ ./xfce4-4.2.2-installer.bin
<liz4rd> bash: ./xfce4-4.2.2-installer.bin: Permission denied
<monchy> throw sudo in front of it
<liz4rd> $ sudo ./xfce4-4.2.2-installer.bin
<liz4rd> sudo: ./xfce4-4.2.2-installer.bin: command not found
<LuNaTiK^GuY> dont put a ":" in front of sudo
<liz4rd> wtf are you talking about?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> woops
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sorry
<LuNaTiK^GuY> my mistake
<liz4rd> lol!
<liz4rd> its all right
<liz4rd> monchy... any ideas?
<monchy> your in the directory where you saved it right? just have to check ;p
<liz4rd> yeah
<monchy> ok
<monchy> chmod 777 the file then
<monchy> need to be in root though
<liz4rd> there we go
<LuNaTiK^GuY> snybody ever used xpde?
<kangpeh> ok one more question sirs or madams
<kangpeh> how do i migrate to kubuntu
<kangpeh> can u gimme the C.M.D.?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> migrate from wot?
<liz4rd> yeah
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ubuntu?
<kangpeh> UbUnT
<kangpeh> yeah
<tuerten> hi guys,
<liz4rd> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<liz4rd> tuerten!!!!!!!!!!!1
<monchy> working now liz?
<tuerten> any suggestions on how to unmount an uncooperative cd
<liz4rd> whast up man
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tuerten> just trying to get to grips with this thing :)
<liz4rd> LuNaTiK^GuY: already said that
<Tm_T> tuerten: "lazy" umount and then "force" eject
<LuNaTiK^GuY> did it work?
<liz4rd> monchy
<liz4rd> Verifying file integrity... OK.
<liz4rd> Extracting the installer... OK.
<liz4rd> Checking for usable C compiler... gcc
<liz4rd> Checking for usable C++ compiler... g++
<liz4rd> Checking for GNU make... make
<liz4rd> Checking for package config tool... not found, see /home/liz4rd/.xfce4.installer-log for details
<Tm_T> hah
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kangpeh: did it work?
<tuerten> thanks
<kangpeh> its going now
<microhaxo> Guys how the heck do i install wine, i have updated the apt get and it still says that wine is not found for installing?
<kangpeh> im installing kubuntu-desktop
<kangpeh> and the kubuntu-defaultsettings
<kangpeh> 85 megs to be downloaded
<kangpeh> it says
<kangpeh> hehe
<kangpeh> lets hope this works cuz i dont have a great computer
<monchy> check the .log liz4rd
<kangpeh> Radeon 9200, AthlonXP 2000, 512 mb ram :(
<LuNaTiK^GuY> good.....u wont be disappointed.....i've started using kubuntu today and its the prettiest kde i've ever seen
<microhaxo> Yea
<microhaxo> i love the login screen :D
<liz4rd> heh
<liz4rd> hey mircro
<microhaxo> liz4rd
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kangpeh...its not a bad pc either.....
<liz4rd> didnt know you were here
<microhaxo> im always here :P
<microhaxo> i need help installing wine
<liz4rd> lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> download the i686 kernel headers too
<liz4rd> sudo apt-get install wine
<microhaxo> says its not there
<LuNaTiK^GuY> after u get kde ;)
<microhaxo> and i apt-update
<microhaxo> i dunno wth is goin on
<liz4rd> mmmm
<LuNaTiK^GuY> also.....i got rid of most of the kde applets that i dont need
<tuerten> um, sorry Tm_T i don't know how to lazy umount
<airox> mount -l :)
<tuerten> cool, ta :)
<Tm_T> :)
<andrea> LuNaTiK^GuY
<microhaxo> liz4rd
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<tuerten> is force eject, eject -f?
<microhaxo> Eh
<microhaxo> im just gonna get the RPM
<liz4rd> yeah?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i think Konversation was a great app to include with kde  :)
<airox> There should be kmobiletools and kde bluetooth framework into kubuntu :)
<Tm_T> :/
<microhaxo> whats the command to change rpm to DEB?
<airox> alien 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i think u can get those via kynaptic
<LuNaTiK^GuY> mobiletools
<LuNaTiK^GuY> not sure though
<airox> Well I installed them.
<airox> From a few other repositories.
<Tm_T> LuNaTiK^GuY: I think it's bad idea :/
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Konversation is a bad idea?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> why?
<microhaxo> arg
<Tm_T> well, it's ok app but some of its features... just big NO
<LuNaTiK^GuY> example?
<airox> away script ? :)
<Tm_T>  /colorizer
<Tm_T> no, don't try it here
<airox> hahaha
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes its not a fully blown irc prog
<microhaxo> guys can you help me install wine?
<Tm_T> and /sysinfo
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but for an average person like me who doesnt really use scripts...its gr8
<Tm_T> and others
<airox> irssi has /rsay ;)
<Tm_T> IRCSPAM!!1
<LuNaTiK^GuY> System Information for    [ tux ] 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> OS/Kernel                 Linux 2.6.10-5-686-smp
<LuNaTiK^GuY> CPU Info                  Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz 3007.831 Mhz  Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz 3007.831 Mhz   5963.77 Bogomips
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 5996.54 Bogomips
<LuNaTiK^GuY> HD Info                   0GB total storage capacity
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Memory                    180.469/1011.67MB
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Processes                 92
<airox> argh!
<Tm_T> oh fuck
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Uptime                    2:20
<airox> hahaha
<Tm_T> 02:19 < Tm_T> IRCSPAM!!1 ;--P
<liz4rd> 0GB total storage capacity !!! XD
<airox> heheheh
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ur actually seeing this?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<airox> in color and to many lines, yes
<Tm_T> liz4rd: yeah, if there's sshfs or other "foreign" fs
<airox> microhaxo: Why can't it be installed with apt-get ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sorry for the lines
<Tm_T> LuNaTiK^GuY: np ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i didnt know wot the command would do
<liz4rd> oh
<Tm_T> LuNaTiK^GuY: do it in #konversation
<airox> :P
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lolllll
<Tm_T> I spent few minutes one day in there "testing"
<airox> knotes is also handy :)
<tuerten> um, sorry guys but i just can't eject this cd :(
<tuerten> will rebooting do anything? lol
<Tm_T> nah
<microhaxo> Airox says its not there
<LuNaTiK^GuY> do u have that tiny emergency eject thing on d drive?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> try sticking a pen in it
<Tm_T> tuerten: just use "eject"
<airox> microhaxo: Did you enabled the multiverse and universe repositories ?
<Tm_T> tuerten: I have one cd which jams cd drive
<microhaxo> universe
<microhaxo> not multiverse
<airox> It's in universe.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> why is knotes useful?
<airox> Did you do apt-get update ?
<microhaxo> yea
<Tm_T> what's knotes =)
<airox> sigh...
<tuerten> command line eject /dev/hdc gives back :invalid argument :(
<microhaxo> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kangpeh> yo
<airox> Yellow sticky notes on your desktop ?
<kangpeh> i need new sources
<kangpeh> plz
<kangpeh> my itanix.rutgers mirror
<kangpeh> failed it
<airox> Saves a heck of a lot money on those paper ones ;)
<Tm_T> tuerten: yes, it tests all possible ways
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wai tthen
<Tm_T> tuerten: don't care about it
<microhaxo> airox : Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<airox> microhaxo: strange ...
<microhaxo> yea tell me about it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kangpeh
<airox> microhaxo: Can you enable multiverse ?
<microhaxo> it took over 8 hours to install my ati drivers
<microhaxo> heh
<LuNaTiK^GuY> do the following in console
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<microhaxo> airox how?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and add to the end
<kangpeh> lunatik?
<airox> microhaxo: Using synaptic or editing /etc/apt/sources.list manually.
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> add it after
<microhaxo> universe
<microhaxo> ?
<airox> multiverse you have to enable.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wooops
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<LuNaTiK^GuY> go there
<airox> Just enable everything ;)
<kangpeh> im in that file
<kangpeh> lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<LuNaTiK^GuY> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<LuNaTiK^GuY> <head>
<kangpeh>  http://itanix.rutgers.edu/ubuntu <-- htis mirror fails it
<kangpeh> i need a new one
<LuNaTiK^GuY> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<kangpeh> ;o
<airox> LuNaTiK^GuY: ....
<LuNaTiK^GuY> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<LuNaTiK^GuY> </head>
<airox> uhm..
<LuNaTiK^GuY> <body>
<LuNaTiK^GuY> <pre>
<LuNaTiK^GuY> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main</pre></body>
<LuNaTiK^GuY> </html>
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and add: shit!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sorry sorrry!!! its not my fault!
<airox> :D
<kangpeh> huh
<kangpeh> add what
<kangpeh> o-o
<airox> LuNaTiK^GuY: another IRC client called irssi would tell you if you really wanted to paste that many lines ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm helping him privately now ;)
<microhaxo> BAH
<microhaxo> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<microhaxo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<microhaxo> is only available from another source
<microhaxo> HOW THE HELL DO I INSTALL WINE
<airox> Why are you installing Wine btw microhaxo ?
<microhaxo> games
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> directx wine
<airox> ahhhh
<airox> Why can't you install cedega then ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> if u got a windows partition...keep using that for games me says :/
<microhaxo> i have the RPM
<microhaxo> airox if you can walk me through
<microhaxo> ?
<airox> of cedega ?
<microhaxo> its the FREE
<microhaxo> cvs
<microhaxo> cedega
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its not reallly free
<airox> ah
<microhaxo> yes it is
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its got a lot of missing code
<microhaxo> source is free
<microhaxo> well
<microhaxo> then i want WINE
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes it is free....but the source isnt complete
<microhaxo> lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> require a lot of programming knowledge to complete urself ;)
<microhaxo> bah
<microhaxo> screw that
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> gimmeh wine then
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hmmmm........windows would be soooo much better for directx
<LuNaTiK^GuY> if u have access to a win os
<LuNaTiK^GuY> of course u can configure wine to use the win libraries installed on ur system
<LuNaTiK^GuY> that would improve wine's performance significantly
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but i dont use wine as yet..so i cant help much
<Veinor> Can anyone help me to get my laptop to connect to the network?
<airox> Yes.
<airox> VMware 5 also has experimental directx support :)
<Veinor> All right, here's the thing: whenever I try to access an external web page (Google, say), it says, 'Unknown Host'. I can access the router fine.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hey i updated my sources list....any refrshed my kynaptic.....and updated all pacakges....but i still have kde 3.4.0.....where is 3.4.1?? :(
<LuNaTiK^GuY> control center still reads 3.4.0
<monchy> did you reboot
<LuNaTiK^GuY> erm no
<LuNaTiK^GuY> do i have to?
<monchy> yes
<LuNaTiK^GuY> can i just restart kdm?
<monchy> that might work too, i never tried to be honest
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lemm try :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> give me the command plz ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> or better...give me the unofficial ubuntu documentation ;)
<microhaxo> Someone upload their sources.list to that paste site, i need it
<microhaxo> :| mine is fubar
<Veinor> could someone please help me with my internet connection!
<microhaxo> seems fine to me?
<Veinor> On my laptop
<MoreFX_> hi. is anyone using Patrick Boettcher's dvb-t kernel module dvb_dibusb?
<MoreFX_> I try to get my dvb-t usb-box running to no avail
<MoreFX_> syslog tells me: kernel: drivers/media/dvb/dibusb/dvb-dibusb.c: did not find a valid firmware file.
<Veinor> I could really use some help with my laptop's internet connection
<MoreFX_> however the firmware is present (in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware)
<MoreFX_> any ideas?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kde 3.4.1 ready :)
<microhaxo> yo, who has a good sources.list file with everything working, i need it..
<kangpeh> kde 3.4.1 ?
<kangpeh> microhaxo
<kangpeh> i have one
<kangpeh> but its very standard
<kangpeh> not really any extras :(
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> i need extras
<microhaxo> like wine
<kangpeh> ah
<microhaxo> and stuff
<kangpeh> i use Cedega
<kangpeh> and Point2Play huhu
<kangpeh> i installed wine using ubuntuforums.org or something like that's sources
<microhaxo> Well i cant even install a damn app
<kangpeh> T_T
<microhaxo> my linxu is fubar
<kangpeh> ah
<microhaxo> apt-get install wine doesnt work
<kangpeh> whast ur error
<kangpeh>  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kangpeh> paste it there
<kangpeh> and then give a link
<Veinor> hey, so is mine.
<kangpeh> or is it just pkg not found type of thing
<airox> .nl++ :)
<Veinor> I can't get my internet connection to work (I'm typing this on a different computer)
<kangpeh> veinor
<kangpeh> wut interface
<kangpeh> do u use for ur int3rn3t
<kangpeh> ethernet?
<monchy> lunatik guy, your not a cross dresser are you? i just noticed you were named andrea :p
<kangpeh> andrea is a guy name
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it depends
<kangpeh> it is like a catholic type name
<LuNaTiK^GuY> my real name is Andrea yes
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its Italian
<kangpeh> thats a very masculine name
<Veinor> um, ethernet I believe
<kangpeh> lunatik: exactly
<kangpeh> veinor : is ur eth card detected
<Veinor> Yep.
<kangpeh> type /sbin/ifconfig
<kangpeh> u got some kind of rout3r?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i permanently set my nick to LuNaTiK^GuY?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<Veinor> yep
<kangpeh> veinor
<Tm_T> kangpeh: please use "e"
<Tm_T> and proper words
<kangpeh> Tm_T: its hard for me mang
<kangpeh> Tm_T:  being a lawyer i gotsta use 31337 words u dig?
<monchy> mang?
* Tm_T hits kangpeh with his personal heavy battleaxe
<kangpeh> lol :P
<kangpeh> mang is like a ghetto word that lil flip uses
<microhaxo> Guys
<microhaxo> help me INSTALL java plz
<Tm_T> ok, I'll be back when you use english again ->
<kangpeh> Sorry, I will stop my use of unprofessional grammar.
<microhaxo> someone please can you tell me how i can install java so i can install azureus?
<kangpeh> At this time, I will begin to use proper English as such is suitable for your presence, Tm_T.
<kangpeh> microhaxo:  You may want to open up a terminal and enter the following command:  sudo apt-get install java-common
<Veinor> my ethernet card IS detected
<microhaxo> it dont work
<microhaxo> :|
<kangpeh> Veinor:  Your next step is to see whether or not your router actually detects your eth0 interface.
<Veinor> I can access the router...
<microhaxo> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://people.debian.org unstable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/people.debian.org_%7esmimram_debian_dists_unstable_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<kangpeh> Veinor:  Somewhere within your router's configuration, which can probably be accessed using a web browser such as Mozilla Firefox, there probably exists a utility in which a listing of all interfaces connected to your router.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'mm off to sleep peeps ;)
<microhaxo> when installing java
<LuNaTiK^GuY> great getting in the kubuntu world ;)
<kangpeh> microhaxo:  Your sources.list is damaged.
<microhaxo> send me yours
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> paste it plz
<microhaxo> in that paste site
<kangpeh> microhaxo:  You might want to revert to the following sources.list, as I will paste in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl.
<kangpeh> Please hold.
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> thanks
<kangpeh> Viewable at the following URL (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/84) is a copy of my sources.list.
<microhaxo> k
<kangpeh> You may notice a few lines which are commented (#) out.
<kangpeh> Those lines were giving me errors, such as the itanix.rutgers mirror as well as the backport sources.
<kangpeh> Therefore, those were commented out.
<kangpeh> Uncomment those lines at your own risk.
<microhaxo> holy shit
<microhaxo> now i get like 300 errors
<microhaxo> :|
<kangpeh> Did you remove the 001 002 003 lines?
<kangpeh> Not lines, rather, the 'words.'
<microhaxo> didnt touch it
<kangpeh> Oh, well BRB, I shall return.
<microhaxo> k
<kangpeh> I am going to switch to KDE as of right now; as I currently use Gnome 2.10
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_hoary-kde341_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<kangpeh> Are you using a 64bit architecture?
<microhaxo> yes
<kangpeh> I can no longer assist you, as I do not use a 64 bit architecture and therefore lack the expertise which would be suitable for your guidance.
<microhaxo> eh
<microhaxo> you sound like a robot :|
<seth_k> he's making a point
<kangpeh> I apologize.
<seth_k> after Tm_T bonked him for using 1337
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> seth_k, someone help my ass
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> i cant get anything to work :|
<seth_k> 64-bit = scary, I'm not going there
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> i just want to install an APP
<microhaxo> lol
<seth_k> super sweet if you can get it to work, but meh. best to find somebody else who uses 64bit
<microhaxo> i keep getting this error
<Tm_T> err
<microhaxo> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_hoary-kde341_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<seth_k> sudo aptitude update
<Tm_T> :p
<microhaxo> did
<microhaxo> that
<microhaxo> same error
<microhaxo> heh
<microhaxo> Building dependency tree... Done
<microhaxo> java-common is already the newest version.
<microhaxo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 33 not upgraded.
<microhaxo> then that package error
<penguinboy> Evening, Guys!!!
<monchy> hey penguin
<penguinboy> Hey Monchy!
<microhaxo> eh im saving a linux bin..
<penguinboy> hey micro
<liz4rd> penquinboy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<liz4rd> penguinboy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<liz4rd> :P
<penguinboy> LIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<liz4rd> lol omg you missed it
<liz4rd> last night
<liz4rd> hey did you get slack working?
<penguinboy> Waht did I miss????
<liz4rd> well monchy told transgress i was cheating on him with you
<liz4rd> and he flipped
<liz4rd> XD
<penguinboy> LOL
<monchy> ;p
<penguinboy> hey i got slack installed but now i am having probs
<transgress> OH NO YOU DIDN'T
<liz4rd> OMG dont hurt him!!
<monchy> dun dun dun
<transgress> penguinboy: yeah you're gonna have problems.
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<transgress> you just think you have problems now
* airox grabs a chainsaw
<penguinboy> lol
<monchy> alright food is cooking good luck penguin lol
<liz4rd> omg transsgress dont hurt him please!!!!
* transgress breaks out the ax.  
<transgress> i've been shining it just for you
<liz4rd> lol literly
* penguinboy breaks out a stuffed penguin
<liz4rd> LMFAO!!!
<transgress> wtf have you been doing with MY boy?
* transgress smacks liz4rd 
<transgress> did i say you could laugh?
<penguinboy> he's my boy now.....sorry
<penguinboy> you are yesterdays news
<liz4rd> oooooooooooooooo
<transgress> yesterday's news has an ax
<liz4rd> oh god please dont
<penguinboy> placed in the recyckle bin
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> this is improve to the max
<penguinboy> liz has repartitioned his hard drive
<liz4rd> or how do you spell it
<airox> time to get some sleep :)
<airox> nn folks
<penguinboy> night
* transgress stuffs yestday's news into penguinboy's mouth.  tastes good dudn't it?
* airox hands over the chainsaw to transgress 
<liz4rd> LOL night airox
* transgress yanks on the cord.  his _massive_ -saw- roars to life!
* liz4rd steps in the way of penguinboy
<liz4rd> DONT DO IT
* penguinboy wields his stuffed penguin
<liz4rd> lol!
<microhaxo> someone help me
<liz4rd> winer
<liz4rd> :P jk what  you need
* transgress chops off an arm from liz4rd ... he's a lizard... that shit grows back.
<microhaxo> liz4rd
* penguinboy pushes microhaxo into trangress
<microhaxo> nothing will install
<liz4rd> thats my arm you dick
* transgress didn't like him anyway
<liz4rd> :O
<microhaxo> :|
<penguinboy> 8/
<microhaxo> someone whom knows what they doing
<microhaxo> any APT-get wont work
<penguinboy> the repositories are down
<liz4rd> *one of those westerm bushes crosses by*
<penguinboy> the repositories are down
<microhaxo> anywho, i JUST dloaded java 120mb
<microhaxo> its a bin file
<microhaxo> someone plz help me install this
<liz4rd> you get a gold star!
<transgress> microhaxo: what's the error?
<microhaxo> hrm
<penguinboy> liz....I have forgotten my logon
<transgress> microhaxo: you should use the ubuntu java repo to get java for ubuntu/kubuntu
<microhaxo> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_hoary-kde341_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<microhaxo> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<transgress> penguinboy: damn straight you did
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> error
<microhaxo> every time
<penguinboy> do I hear something?
<liz4rd> lol
<microhaxo> transgress
<microhaxo> how do i do that repo deal?
<penguinboy> somethign like a small puff of wind?
<microhaxo> im sorry i farted
<liz4rd> penguinboy: any questions still for slackware
<liz4rd> XD
<penguinboy> YES
<penguinboy> liz....I have forgotten my logon
<liz4rd> LMFAO
<microhaxo> fubar
<liz4rd> WTF
<transgress> microhaxo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java\
<microhaxo> k
<penguinboy> and NO...I did not RTFM!
<transgress> err http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<liz4rd> penguinboy: its all right i guess.... ask trany he knows how to change it somehow
<liz4rd> transgress*
<transgress> what what where?
<liz4rd> help penguinboy
<liz4rd> he fogot his logon
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> XD
<liz4rd> i dont know what to do
<liz4rd> he's on slack
<transgress> like for the account he's logged in as?  or for his root account?
<liz4rd> well penguinboy?
<penguinboy> i am in
<liz4rd> your useraccount?
<liz4rd> or root
<transgress> but you don't know the password anymore or what?
<penguinboy> i am in root
<transgress> and you forgot the user's login?
<transgress> just do "passwd usernameofyouruser" and it will let you change it
<transgress> since you are root
<penguinboy> okay
<transgress> and then after that overwrite your hard drive with random numbers with the following command:
<penguinboy> when I run xorgconfig I have problems....I do not know the answers to the questions
<microhaxo> wtf?
<microhaxo> Err http://ubuntu.tower-net.de warty/java Packages
<microhaxo>   404 Not Found
<microhaxo> Err http://ubuntu.tower-net.de hoary/java Packages
<microhaxo>   404 Not Found
<transgress> penguinboy: the answer is a more newb friendly distro... like ubuntu
<penguinboy> LOL
<liz4rd> no you'll like slack
<liz4rd> after you had your fun come to kubuntu
<penguinboy> that aside...I want Slack on my Laptop......I could not get Kubuntu?ubuntu to recognize my wireless
<microhaxo> transgress
<microhaxo> plz
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> i followed that site
<microhaxo> i get these errors
<microhaxo> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<microhaxo> <body>apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.4.2</body>
<microhaxo> or not
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> hrm
<penguinboy> be careful micro...transgress is trying to lead you into a porno site
<liz4rd> he's working man hold up
<liz4rd> LMFAO!
<transgress> no i'm giving him a vbscript virus
<Tm_T> :o
<liz4rd> ^_^
<penguinboy> no....its a porno site
<transgress> dude if the repo's are down i don't know what to tell you... go through the pain in the ass of installing the binaries you downloaded i guess
<transgress> hey Tm_T ... everything you see did not happen.
<Tm_T> I can't see a thing
<Tm_T> I might be blind
<penguinboy> OKAY.....what is my monitor type?
<microhaxo> transgress, how do i install the bin? or how would i?
<liz4rd> Tm_T: ./loweidkfwehowefi.bin
<penguinboy> liz...my little buttercup....what is my monitor type?
<liz4rd> look at your montiure
<liz4rd> is it flatcreen lcd
<penguinboy> it is a laptop
<liz4rd> or big crt
<liz4rd> well its the vertical sync and stuff uu shit
<liz4rd> what resalution on windows did you use?
<liz4rd> 1024x768? or higher
<liz4rd> what one
<penguinboy> 1024x768
<microhaxo> wtf
<microhaxo> bash: ./j2eesdk-1_4_01_2005Q1-linux.bin: Permission denied
<liz4rd> ok then what does it say for it there
<liz4rd> should be able to 
<Tm_T> microhaxo: sudo ;)
<microhaxo> i did
<microhaxo> dont work
<microhaxo> lol
<Tm_T> eh
<penguinboy> 31.5, 35.5; 8514 compatible, 1024x768 @ 87 Hz interlaced (no 80x600)
<microhaxo> Desktop# sudo bash: ./j2eesdk-1_4_01_2005Q1-linux.bin: Permission denied
<microhaxo> sudo: bash:: command not found
<liz4rd> penguinboy: i guess that one
<microhaxo> ?
<penguinboy> 31.5, 35.15, 35.5; Super VGA, 1024x768 @ 87 Hz interlaced 800x600 @ 56 Mz
<microhaxo> wtf
<microhaxo> /Desktop# ./j2eesdk-1_4_01_2005Q1-linux.bin
<microhaxo> ./j2eesdk-1_4_01_2005Q1-linux.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<penguinboy> 31.5 - 48.5; Non-interaced SVGA, 1024x768 @  60 Hz 800x600 @ 72 Mz
<penguinboy> 31.5 - 57.0; High Frequency SVGA, 1024x768 @  70 Hz
<microhaxo> tim_t help meh
<microhaxo> tm_t
<microhaxo> :|
<penguinboy> 31.5 - 64.3; Monitor that can do 1024x768 @  60 Hz
<liz4rd> penguinboy: the first one 
<penguinboy> 31.5 - 79.0; Monitor that can do 1024x768 @  74 Hz
<liz4rd> with the 85 hz
<liz4rd> or w/e
<penguinboy> oh
<penguinboy> vertical sync range?:  50-70, 50-90, 50-100, 40-150????
<liz4rd> 50-90
<penguinboy> video card specific settings????
<transgress> actually those are monitor specific settings
<penguinboy> now it wants video memory???
<penguinboy> i do not know these thigns
<liz4rd> well then what the hell man
<liz4rd> :P
<penguinboy> i know it is an invidia
<liz4rd> nvidia
<liz4rd> how much ram
<penguinboy> yes
<penguinboy> this i do not know
<liz4rd> ring up them peeps agian
<penguinboy> what peeps
<liz4rd> oops probly wrong person
<liz4rd> do you have the laptop box?
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> what do you think
<transgress> gah
<liz4rd> yes?
<transgress> penguinboy: run lspci
<liz4rd> he's in xorgconfig
<transgress> okay... well he can hop to another terminal window with ctrl+alt+f3
<transgress> login...
<transgress> run lspci
<transgress> and tell me what it says for his video card
<transgress> it'll be nvidia versionumbewr
<kangpeh> Ok, does anyone know of a package or method to make GTK applications use the same Theme/Look as the rest of KDE, while running KDE?
<transgress> can i reiterate what i said about you needing ubuntu/kubuntu... or fedora... or... anything except gentoo or slackware
<kangpeh> For instance, X-Chat is downright ugly right now. :P
<transgress> xchat is always ugly
<kangpeh> Heh
<kangpeh> Atleast, I want it to take on the themes :P
<transgress> but there is some qt-gtk thing... search qt-gtk and i think it'll pop up... it'll convert all gtk themes to qt ones
<transgress> and it is almost good
<transgress> by search i mean in kynaptic
<kangpeh> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<kangpeh> thanks
<kangpeh> :D
<liz4rd> brb everyone
<kangpeh> brb
<kangpeh> It works VERY well ;)
<kangpeh> now to keep messing with this until it looks how I want it to
<kangpeh> ;p
<kangpeh> I thought someone said there was a Docker like app or something
<penguinboy> VGA Compatible Controller:  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW (Radeon Mobility 7500)
<kangpeh> resembling MacOSX
<liz4rd> penguinboy: lol ati not nvidia
<liz4rd> so
<penguinboy> lol
<liz4rd> you have an ATI card
<penguinboy> k
<liz4rd> very unlucky in linux 
<liz4rd> :P
<penguinboy> do xorgconfig again?
<kangpeh> ATI card runs fine in linux
<liz4rd> nvidia loves linux ATI thinks it ownes
<transgress> ha
<kangpeh> just get the newest fglrx from the website
<kangpeh> ;)
<transgress> you need the fglrx driver to set that up... and it works halfass in slackware... but it's possible
<kangpeh> Ok, transgress...
<kangpeh> my 'gaim' icon
<kangpeh> on the uhh, kicker i guess its called? the panel...
<penguinboy> so should I just install Kubuntu and you help me get my wireless working???
<kangpeh> like there is a klipboard icon, a calendar/system bell icon, and then the gaim icon
<kangpeh> but the gaim icon doesn't match the color scheme
<kangpeh> so there is a 'box' around it
<kangpeh> what do i do to fix that
<transgress> penguinboy: i can help you with that sure
<penguinboy> great
<transgress> penguinboy: especially if you install kubuntu...
<penguinboy> let me install Kubuntu
<transgress> penguinboy: what kind of processor?
<penguinboy> mmm
<liz4rd> penguinboy: yes install kubuntu not ubuntu
<liz4rd> :)
<transgress> umm how about this... what model laptop is it?
<liz4rd> brb supper
<penguinboy> Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor......It is an IBm Thinkpad R40 Type 2723-3XU
<penguinboy> install Kubuntu now?
<transgress> yar
<penguinboy> the wireles is...Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter
<transgress> that'll require ndiswrapper... but it's easy enough
<microhaxo> TRANSGRESS i need majro help, PM chat help plz..
<microhaxo> Tm_t says strange lol
<transgress> yeah sure pm me
<Tm_T> I give up, foood ->
<liz4rd> back
<penguinboy> that was fast
<penguinboy> what did you eat?
<penguinboy> you ate in seven minutes
<penguinboy> two trangresses?
<transgress_> laptop
<transgress> desktop
<penguinboy> hey
<penguinboy> oh
<penguinboy> kewl
<liz4rd> penguinboy: yeah :P
<penguinboy> what could you possibly eat in seven minutes?
<penguinboy> 8/
<penguinboy> hey Gombeni
<Gombeni> hey
<penguinboy> Welcoem to the rumba room
<penguinboy> Welcoem Joel!
<Gombeni> are you a bot? :D
<penguinboy> i don;t think so
<Gombeni> oops! sorry :D
<penguinboy> lol
<_joel> hey guys i have problem with firefox, text disappears until a mouse over
<_joel> on a link
<transgress_> on every site?
<Gombeni> I am going to try kubuntu.
<transgress_> good for you
<Gombeni> I just need to know about it
<penguinboy> Kubuntu is WONDERFUL!
<transgress_> well it's a debian based distro and YOU CAN FIND THE INFO ON THE SITE ;)
<Gombeni> and I am here just to see what are the problems with it ;)
<penguinboy> there he goes again with that RTFM again! LOL
<Gombeni> yep. I am asking nothing, just hearing :)
<penguinboy> Hey Seth!!!
<transgress_> umm only problem i had with it was i had some goofy sound problems involving it loading modules for my onboard sound and my soundcard... but other than that i haven't really had problems with it
<Gombeni> I tried fedora and hated their gnome-based distro
<penguinboy> and trangress is one of the ore learned amongst us
<transgress_> umm it's not gnome-based
<transgress_> kde is offered right in the install
<transgress_> in big bold letters
<liz4rd> :P
<penguinboy> Ubuntu is Gnome...Kubuntu is Winderful KDE!
<liz4rd> yup
<transgress_> ha more learned... eh i just do what i can
<penguinboy> he is modest
<penguinboy> but watch him when he fires up the chainsaw
<transgress_> ha modest... i just do what i can
<penguinboy> trangress....lizard...and I are involved in a menage a trois!
<penguinboy> I am the cutest of the bunch!
<transgress_> until i pistol whip you that is
<penguinboy> lol
<Gombeni> I have heard enough of kubuntu so it brought me here. the only thing that I am in doubt is the relation with ubuntu/gnome. In fedora which I have always used, most of the system settings are in gnome, so kde is very shallow there
<penguinboy> yes...now I have these hideous facial welts
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> now now boys
<liz4rd> :P
<transgress_> Gombeni: well everything is fine with kubuntu and kde here... all kinds of packages... just like in fedora if you look hard enough
<penguinboy> the neat thing about Ubuntu/Kubuntu is that it is updated every 6 months
<liz4rd> ehst
<liz4rd> what
<liz4rd> is it
<liz4rd> do you have to install it all over again ?
<penguinboy> apt-get dist-upgrade
<liz4rd> oh yeah
<liz4rd> :P
<penguinboy> LOL
<transgress_> nah... just change the repo's in your sources and dist-upgrade
<transgress_> aptitude is apparently better... i'm still having to get used to it
<transgress_> this concrete jungle...
<penguinboy> transgress you are not leaving any time soon are you???
<liz4rd> he always leaves :(
<Gombeni> let me confess: I just need to have a pure kde machine. I know many things can be done but the way fedora sets up gnome reminds me of Microsoft using msn messenger hard etched down there.
<transgress_> i work at my computer until 1am
<transgress_> so i'll be around
<liz4rd> its why i have you now
<penguinboy> LOL
<liz4rd> ^_^
<penguinboy> my little buttercuo
<liz4rd> yes my lil muffen eater
<penguinboy> Gombeni Kubuntu is a pre KDE Machine!
<Gombeni> gnome free? ;)
<penguinboy> would that be a cranberry muffin, perchance?
<liz4rd> Gombeni: yup
<transgress_> Gombeni: as long as you tell it to be
<penguinboy> i think you can install gnome....
<penguinboy> but who would want to?
<transgress_> Gombeni: if you are hardcore concerned about it... check out suse
<liz4rd> penguinboy: yes it can be whatever you want it to be :P
<penguinboy> i like SuSE
<penguinboy> YAST is kewl
<liz4rd> i did to
<liz4rd> yeah really easy
<penguinboy> APT is better though
<penguinboy> imho
<transgress_> apt has far more items
<Gombeni> is suse alive anymore? is it consumed by novell or improved?
<liz4rd> its improved
<penguinboy> SuSE is alive....9.2a i believe
<transgress_> it's still a very good distro
<liz4rd> sude 9.3 just came out
<transgress_> 9.3 is out... but not free yet
<liz4rd> never stoped me ;)
<penguinboy> that is the pay version....WE DO NOT PAY FOR SOFTWARE!!!
<penguinboy> we are living FOSS
<transgress_> well it'll be up on the ftp site soon enough... but they always offer the CD/DVD version for pay first
<_joel> anyone notice any CSS problems with the ubuntu release of firefox?
<penguinboy> SuSE is very user friendly
<Gombeni> I am not going to pay for it, neither M$ nor Novell
<penguinboy> AMEN
<transgress_> because they are competing with redhat... but they aren't as big and do require end users as well as servers
<transgress_> and you can get suse for free
<transgress_> just not 9.3
<penguinboy> FOSS!!!
<transgress_> 9.2 though
<penguinboy> 9.2a
<transgress_> penguinboy: you have flash?  w32codecs?  ... you will be using ndiswrapper to get your wifi to work... all those are non-free
<penguinboy> flash...no
<penguinboy> w32codes...I jave no idea what that is
<Gombeni> if I am going to choose between non-free suse, free old suse, new kubuntu, I'd choose kubuntu
<penguinboy> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<penguinboy> The Hoary Hedgehog!!!
<transgress_> okay enough fanboy shit
<Gombeni> ok is it being one cd means that lacks a lot of packages?
<penguinboy> Gombeni....HERE IS A REAL BIG PLUS....this is the most helful room on freenode.net....the otehr rooms just tell you to RTFM!
<transgress_> Gombeni: no... didn't i just say apt has far more packages than any other repo system
<Gombeni> so let's start. 
<penguinboy> kewl
<transgress_> penguinboy: you should always RTFM
<transgress_> teach a man to fish... 
<penguinboy> i know i kow
<dwmurphy> are there amd64 debs of 3.4.1 yet? besides the regular debian ones?
<transgress_> it's funny that i use that quote so much... since i hate fishing and i'm a raw food vegan.
<penguinboy> kewl
<transgress_> dwmurphy: doesn't look like it
<penguinboy> boys....i am now lookign at a Kubuntu desktop on my laptop!!!
<dwmurphy> transgress: k. thanks
<penguinboy> i could be a raw food vegan...
<penguinboy> i think
<penguinboy> i already drink soy milk
<penguinboy> mmm mmm good
<Gombeni> has anyone have DRM/DRI (Direct Rendering) on kubuntu?
<transgress> heh raw food vegans don't drink soy milk
<transgress> we eat raw fruits, vegetables, seeds, nuts, sprouted grains...
<penguinboy> why not?
<Gombeni> me?
<penguinboy> what do you drink?
<transgress> i drink water and fruit juice
<penguinboy> kewl
<transgress> because soy milk isn't raw food
<_joel> where do i configure mouse gestures for konqueror?
<transgress> i used to drink it a lot when i was just vegan
<penguinboy> oh yeah...DUH
<penguinboy> can you eat processed cereal?
<Gombeni> does anyone have DRM/DRI (Direct Rendering) on kubuntu?
<penguinboy> liz...where are you my little muffin???
<penguinboy> Gombeni...that would be a trangress question
<penguinboy> hey dewey
<penguinboy> transgress:  Do I sudo apt-get install diswrapper???
<Octane> hey penguinboy 
<Gombeni> penguinboy: why transgress?
<Octane> how you doin
<penguinboy> Hey Octane!!!!
<Octane> why are 3.4.1 pkgs not out yet
<penguinboy> transgress knows all
<Tm_T> Octane: topic
<penguinboy> Octane might be able to answer your question Gom
<Octane> oh shit thanks Tm_T 
<penguinboy> Octane:  does anyone have DRM/DRI (Direct Rendering) on kubuntu?
<Tm_T> Octane: and there one more line to add: deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main
<Octane> oh okay 
<penguinboy> has transgress left the building?
<Octane> thansk Tm_T 
<Tm_T> Octane: do you need pyKDE package(s)?
<Gombeni> Tm_T: do you know if anyone has success in having DRM/DRI in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> Gombeni: hmm, yeah
<Tm_T> Gombeni: like me
<Gombeni> so I MUST try kubuntu NOW!
<Octane> Tm_T, Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341/dists/hoary-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Gombeni> thanks guys
<Tm_T> Octane: yeah, there's no amd64 packages
<Tm_T> Octane: so compile it from sources
<Octane> ugh no
<Octane> i dont wanna start compiling stuff :(
<penguinboy> lol
<Tm_T> eh
<Octane> ill destroy my computer
<Tm_T> I have compiled amaroK, Koffice etc etc
<transgress_> then umm ... do w/o it then?
<pinny> hey has anyone here gotten kwifimanager to work with a intel 2200bg card using WEP?
<Tm_T> because I can't get new enough binaries =)
<transgress_> heh i used to be a ricer... i had compiled everything
<pinny> i have to edit my interfaces file manually
<pinny> which isnt a big deal but it would be nice if the gui option worked
<penguinboy> trangress:  would you be able to help me with my wireless now
<microhaxo> miahahaha
<microhaxo>  I HAVE JAVA BITCHES!
<Tm_T> microhaxo: so do I
<penguinboy> lol
<Tm_T> ;)
<microhaxo> amd 64 JAVA
<microhaxo> bam
<penguinboy> where does one get java bitches?
<Tm_T> microhaxo: you're my bitch, you bitch
<transgress_> from a java pimp
<transgress_> like me
<penguinboy> lol
<liz4rd> lmao
* transgress_ hands penguinboy a javabitch
<penguinboy> lol
<microhaxo> lol
<transgress_> now pay me!
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> now to install
<microhaxo> Azures or whatnot
<microhaxo> :D
<liz4rd> um
<liz4rd> download
<liz4rd> it
<microhaxo> i did
<microhaxo> :D
<liz4rd> google.com <-- use the force
<Tm_T> :o
<microhaxo> i already have it
<penguinboy> should I sudo apt-get install diswrapper?
<liz4rd> ^_^
<microhaxo> i needed java
<liz4rd> google.com <-- use the force
<liz4rd> google.com <-- use the force
<liz4rd> ^_^
<penguinboy> google.com/linux
<pinny> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<liz4rd> :O EVEN BETTER
<transgress_> sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper
<transgress_> and then you need to get the windows drivers for you card
<liz4rd> wtf is aptitude?
<transgress_> aptitude is like apt-get but it keeps track of more stuff
<liz4rd> oh
<microhaxo> guys
<microhaxo> does this command make sense?
<microhaxo> shj2re-1.4.2-fcs-linux-amd64.bin 
<microhaxo> ???
<transgress_> well you need a space in there
<microhaxo> $ cd browse_to_your_download_folder
<microhaxo> $ shj2re-1.4.2-fcs-linux-amd64.bin 
<microhaxo> $ sudo mv j2re1.4.2/ /usr/java/
<penguinboy> okay....I have ndiswrapper instaleld....what next?
<microhaxo> error
<microhaxo> sh: jr2re-1.4.2-fcs-linux-amd64.bin: No such file or directory
<transgress_> when i get done looking at suicidegirls i'll find you the link
<transgress_> penguinboy: 
<penguinboy> what is suicidegirls?
<liz4rd> a porn site
<liz4rd> he has a fetish
<penguinboy> i could not does anyone have DRM/DRI (Direct Rendering) on kubuntu?...couldn;t find package
<monchy> lol
<liz4rd> made me dress up one time
<monchy> your next penguin
<penguinboy> is transgress a porno addict?
<transgress_> penguinboy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HowtoUseNdiswrapperOnAmd64Ubuntu
<liz4rd> yes
<monchy> he'll make you dress up like tux
<liz4rd> :O
<penguinboy> i do not have an AMD 64
<liz4rd> and bend you over :'(
<penguinboy> lol
<monchy> ok ok lol
<penguinboy> lol
<liz4rd> lmao
<transgress_> penguinboy: eh not really... i like suicidegirls though... but it's also a community... w/ naked tattoo'd chicks to bot
<Tm_T> bhah
<transgress_> err to boot
<transgress_> penguinboy: oh yeah... sorry i sent you the wrong link
<liz4rd> lol...community
<transgress_> penguinboy: http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/drivers.php
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<microhaxo> ALRIGHTY THEN
<microhaxo> time for AZUREUS
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> have you tried newest bittorrent?
<microhaxo> mk
<microhaxo> ran command
<microhaxo> ./azureus
<penguinboy> this shure is a lot of readin' Mr. Transgress....are you teaching me to RTFM?????
<microhaxo> and it spit out lots of stuff
<microhaxo> and it says
<microhaxo> Azureus TERMINATED.
<microhaxo> so
<microhaxo> is it installed?
<microhaxo> lol
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/bittorrent_001.png
<transgress_> penguinboy: i sent you a link to a page that has a shitload of drivers for wireless cards that are needed by ndiswrapper
<microhaxo> Tm_t
<microhaxo> how do i install this
<microhaxo> its Extracted to a folder
<microhaxo> ?
<Tm_T> what? where?
<microhaxo> azures is in my DESKTOP
<microhaxo> in folder azures
<microhaxo> all stuff in it
<transgress_> azureus doesn't really install
<microhaxo> png, etc
<microhaxo> Well
<microhaxo> how the hell to i run it?
<transgress_> by typing ./azureus in the folder
<microhaxo> it runs through shit and says terminated
<microhaxo> ?
<transgress_> and if it is erroring you have problems
<transgress_> well it would seem you need to read that "shit" and find the problem.
<transgress_> i'd start at the bottom and work my way up
<penguinboy> how can I open a zip file?
<transgress_> with unzip
<transgress_> sudo aptitude install unzip
<penguinboy> danke
<pinny> omfg
<pinny> i dont believe it
<transgress_> yes you do
<pinny> kwifimanager works
<transgress_> liar
<pinny> omfg
<transgress_> i'm not sure of the surprise here...
<penguinboy> what folder would unzip install into?
<Tm_T> 
<transgress_> umm
<transgress_> /usr/bin i think
<transgress_> and you should be able to just run unzip
<transgress_> oh wait... that might be in universe/multiverse
<transgress_> did you apt it?
<penguinboy> it was in /usr/bin
<penguinboy> like i said...transgress kniows all
<Tm_T> :/
<liz4rd> you mean like i said!
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> jk
<Tm_T> all? I don't think so
<transgress_> hmm... because i don't ask for help in here all the time... 
<transgress_> Tm_T: i promise i try to tell them... 
<penguinboy> liz too....my little sugar muffin
<liz4rd> ^_^
<liz4rd> HET
<liz4rd> HEY
<liz4rd> its cupcake not muffin
<penguinboy> oh yeah
<liz4rd> YOUR THE FUCKING MUFFIn
<Tm_T> plah, why Krita devs are sleeping now :/
<penguinboy> yes
<liz4rd> lol :P
<penguinboy> i am the cranberry muffin
<liz4rd> yes
<liz4rd> are those any good?
<penguinboy> oh yes
<Tm_T> choke to your muffin!
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<liz4rd> i like cranberry juice
<penguinboy> the cranberry is my favorite fruit
<liz4rd> cool
<liz4rd> mine would probly be....limes
<penguinboy> sour
<liz4rd> or oranges
<penguinboy> limon de verde
<liz4rd> di!
<penguinboy> hey di
<liz4rd> upload your screenshot :D
<di> hi guys
<liz4rd> http://irclikelife.com/liz4rd/upload
<liz4rd> username: public password :user
<di> should i rebuild my kernel cos im using i686 not the default i386?
<penguinboy> be careful...it is a porno site
<liz4rd> no its not :P
<transgress_> eh liz4rd ... got bad news
<liz4rd> did you upload YOUR screenshot yet?
<liz4rd> what
<transgress_> we can't run those scripts on that server... it breaks the ToS
<liz4rd> ARE YOU FOR REAL!!!
<transgress_> i believe so
<liz4rd> :'(
<transgress_> let me check
<di> should i rebuild my kernel cos im using i686 not the default i386?
<liz4rd> i'll try to get it working on my other server if i'm breaking the ToS
<liz4rd> di: no
<penguinboy> transgress:  Do I extract all of these files?
<transgress_> i'll leave it there for now... but for 1... that will take up space that i eventually intend on using
<transgress_> penguinboy: yes... i guess... and you will do ndiswrapper -i yourdriver.inf
<liz4rd> i will delete then every 3 days...
<transgress_> and make sure the .sys file is in there too... you don't do anything with it... but you need it in there
<liz4rd> transgress..that alright then?
<penguinboy> transgress you do know that these are only WIN2k and WINXP files?
<transgress_> for the moment
<liz4rd> i'll delete them every 3 days
<liz4rd> ok
<transgress_> penguinboy: yes... that's what ndiswrapper does
<transgress_> tricks the drivers into thinking it's on windows
<liz4rd> lol
<penguinboy> k
<penguinboy> stop laughing liz
<penguinboy> i cannot help it if I am intelligence challenged
<liz4rd> :( *shuts up*
<liz4rd> poo you then
<transgress_> hey liz4rd check the PM 
<microhaxo> SO how do i get this to run Azureus
<microhaxo> why does it have a png if it dont run?
<liz4rd> run command azureuse
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> it terminates it?
<liz4rd> wtf
<microhaxo> at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.<init>(Main.java:71)
<microhaxo>         at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.main(Main.java:98)
<microhaxo> Azureus TERMINATED.
<liz4rd> lol
<penguinboy> transgress...I have extracted the files
<microhaxo> wtf
<microhaxo> linux HATES ME!
* microhaxo cries
<liz4rd> type azureuse & in a term
<microhaxo> huh?
* microhaxo newbie
<liz4rd> "azureuse &"
<liz4rd> type that in a terminal
<liz4rd> liek konsole
<liz4rd> or w/e you use
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> bash: azureuse: command not found
<microhaxo> [1]  29426
<microhaxo> [1]    Exit 127                azureuse
<transgress_> there is a problem with your java install
<transgress_> microhaxo: why not use regular bittorrent?
<microhaxo> I have no idea
<microhaxo> I dloaded this
<microhaxo> im gonna stick with this
<transgress_> ha good luck
<transgress_> might be another amd64 issue
<kangpeh> hey
<liz4rd> hi
<kangpeh> how do you set kdm to default ?
<liz4rd> are you on ubuntu?
<kangpeh> ubuntu yeah
<liz4rd> shitty
<kangpeh> lol
<kangpeh> i had no choice
<liz4rd> ask the trany
<liz4rd> i mean transgress
<kangpeh> ubuntu is what this computer came with
<kangpeh> transsgress
<kangpeh> help
<liz4rd> cool
<kangpeh> transgress help
<liz4rd> :D *winks* at transgress
<kangpeh> liz4rd: also did u have the same bug as me...
<penguinboy> download and install Jubuntu
<transgress_> eh i honestly forget where you set kdm as the default
<liz4rd> kubuntu*
<penguinboy> Kubuntu rather
<kangpeh> when i click on other virtual desktops
<kangpeh> sometimes the programs just die/disappear
<kangpeh> and they dont appear in ps
<kangpeh> ;o
<kangpeh> i.e., they really died
<kangpeh> (KDE 3.4.1)
<penguinboy> transgress now what do I do
<microhaxo> Eh
<kangpeh> transgress:  T_T
<transgress_> what programs?
<kangpeh> help o_o;;
<microhaxo> ok fine, where is another BITTORENT ?
<kangpeh> transgress:  Xchat, Gaim, Thunderbird
<transgress_> sudo aptitude install bittorrent might do it microhaxo 
<transgress_> kangpeh: i notice one thing about all of those... gtk
<microhaxo> cool
<microhaxo> where is it now?
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> it installed it
<transgress_> try typing "bittorrent"
<transgress_> and then hitting enter
<microhaxo> dammit why is everything command :|
<transgress_> because this is linux
<kangpeh> transgress
<kangpeh> what do you use for IRC
<kangpeh> transgress
<transgress_> irssi
<microhaxo> what dir do i need to be in?
<kangpeh> what do you use for IM
<kangpeh> transgress, what do you use for e-mail
<kangpeh> transgress - but most importantly how do i set kdm as dfeault
<transgress_> microhaxo: you don't... it should be in /usr/bin as far as i know... which is part of your path as far as i know
<penguinboy> kopete or gaim
<transgress_> kangpeh: can't remember
<liz4rd> gaim
<transgress_> i use gaim for IM most of the time... i prefer psi though when i'm not using aim
<kangpeh> psi?
<microhaxo> WTF
<transgress_> i did use kopete
<microhaxo> bash: bittorrent: command not found
<kangpeh> is that pretty
<kangpeh> heh
<transgress_> but it started acting goofy
<transgress_> microhaxo: well iuno.. try opening a .torrent file
<microhaxo> eh k\
<kangpeh> transgress: ahh where can i find out how to use kdm rather than gdm
<kangpeh> transgress: is there any wiki anywh3r3
<transgress_> kangpeh: google probably knows
<transgress_> liz4rd: stop telling people i'm smart
<liz4rd> sorry for lieing>?
<liz4rd> ^_^
<penguinboy> transgress:  I have extracted the files
<liz4rd> transgress: you'v just been there done that so... share the knowledge :)
<penguinboy> we're not worthy
<penguinboy> we're not worthy
<microhaxo> wtf
<microhaxo> when i select a .torrent file
<microhaxo> it says OPEN WITH
<microhaxo> what do i select?
<liz4rd> penguinboy: lmao
<transgress_> okay well try locate "bittorrent"  
<microhaxo> in shell?
<transgress_> hehe oops... just tried to do sudo apt-get in fedora
<transgress_> doesn't work so well if i don't get apt... 
<liz4rd> lmao
<kangpeh> fedora uses some weird shit
<kangpeh> like yum or up2date
<kangpeh> heh
<microhaxo> /usr/share/doc/bash/completion-contrib/bittorrent
<microhaxo> /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-quickguide/images/bittorrent.png
<microhaxo> /usr/share/gnome/help/quick-guide/images/bittorrent.png
<microhaxo> /usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop
* penguinboy takes #42 for transgresses customer service aisle
<microhaxo> so how the hell do i run it?
<transgress_> 42... i read hitchhikers guide... and now everywhere i see 42
<penguinboy> now serving #42
<transgress_> microhaxo: eh i don't know
<microhaxo> :O
<microhaxo> i am gonna hang my self
<microhaxo> common :|
<transgress_> kangpeh: fedora uses yum... and it's good... i like it... but i just forgot what i was using... 
<transgress_> microhaxo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BitTorrent
<transgress_> kangpeh: you can actually install apt on fedora... but i don't see the point... i may if i keep trying to use apt on it heh
<kangpeh> i really need to figure out how to use KDM default
<microhaxo> Package libwxgtk2.4-python is not available,
<kangpeh> :o
<kangpeh> and my kde is seriously failing on me
<liz4rd> use xfce4
<kangpeh> what is that
<liz4rd> the best one you'll ever use
<liz4rd> :D
<liz4rd> its a window manager
<transgress_> eh i prefer blackbox for minimal stuff
<transgress_> and configurable stuff
<liz4rd> yeah well poo you
<Tm_T> fluxbox!
<Tm_T> WindowMaker <3
<penguinboy> we're not worthy
<penguinboy> we're not worthy
<liz4rd> lol transgress whats your funn name?
<liz4rd> full*
<liz4rd> the one i gave you last night
<transgress_> iuno
<penguinboy> lizardlover?
<Octane> i have all these little annoying problems with my setup
<transgress_> hey liz4rd you on jabber?
<liz4rd> transgress: no
<liz4rd> hold up
<liz4rd> k now but its still messed
<liz4rd> i think i'm gonna change jabber servers today
<transgress_> hmm
<transgress_> i'm wondering if it is me
<liz4rd> maybe
<transgress_> i have no one else online
<_penguinboy> lizard you blaspheme
<liz4rd> what i do?
<_penguinboy> you said maybe it was trangresses fault
<liz4rd> for what
<_penguinboy> for shame
<transgress_> someone else have a jabber account?
<liz4rd> transgress_: try getting on with gaim?
<transgress_> did
<transgress_> i'm wondering if it is the server
<liz4rd> yeah
<_penguinboy> i need wireless assistance when you have a soare moment oh most honored Mr. Transgress, sir
<liz4rd> lmfao
<transgress_> god damn it... 
<liz4rd> _penguinboy: oh yeah how old are you?
<transgress_> i'm not a mr... i'm just a transgress
<liz4rd> lol
<_penguinboy> how old do I look
<liz4rd> wtf
<liz4rd> 5
<_penguinboy> older
<liz4rd> 6
<_penguinboy> a little older
<liz4rd> 7
<liz4rd> OMG 8!!!!
<_penguinboy> try 25
<liz4rd> really?
<_penguinboy> yes
<_penguinboy> don;t I look it
<Octane> ugh i have all these little ass problems on my box and theyre annoying the shit out of me
<liz4rd> how old do you think i am?
<_penguinboy> 14
<liz4rd> fuck you
<liz4rd> older
<_penguinboy> 24
<liz4rd> lower
<_penguinboy> 21
<liz4rd> lower
<_penguinboy> 18
<liz4rd> lower
<_penguinboy> 16
<liz4rd> BAM
<liz4rd> :)
<_penguinboy> ta dah
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> yeah i know but hey i know more than a 25 year old ^_^
<liz4rd> :P jk
<transgress_> liz4rd: try adding transgress@jabber.org to your list
<liz4rd> rito
<liz4rd> done
<transgress_> it does appear to be the server
<liz4rd> yup
<liz4rd> are you gonna stay on jabber.org then?
<transgress_> perhaps until the other gets back on
<liz4rd> hey _sbcl3
<_sbcl3> i've made a mess with everything i've installed through apt. is there any quick way to get back to a clean install...without installing?
<_sbcl3> hi liz4rd
<liz4rd> uh...ask transgress XD ^_^
<liz4rd> dont hurt me trany
<_penguinboy> lol
<_sbcl3> huh?
<microhaxo> Ok
<microhaxo> the problem is with my JAVA
<liz4rd> transgress is 19 and yet our elder
<liz4rd> cuz he knows more
<liz4rd> and he's a harcore loonix g33k
<_penguinboy> we're not worthy!!!
<_penguinboy> we're not worthy!!!
<_penguinboy> we're not worthy!!!
<microhaxo> i installed the older java, where is the location for the 1.42 java, i am runnin one for mozilla and one for everything else, i need to point azureus to the old java..
<liz4rd> *bows*
<_penguinboy> liz help me with my wireless
<liz4rd> if i could i would
<liz4rd> sorry man
<liz4rd> google.com <-- use the force
<_penguinboy> but you have so much knowledge my little sugar plum
<liz4rd> :( i'm really sorry i havnt touched wifi yet
<liz4rd> no need when your house has a t3 >=] 
* liz4rd hugs his dhcp
<_penguinboy> braggart
<_penguinboy> you have a kewl screenshot
<liz4rd> me?
<_penguinboy> yep
<liz4rd> thx
<liz4rd> i'm gonna upload a new one once i get on the new xfce
<_penguinboy> i am using the force
<liz4rd> cool
<transgress_> _penguinboy: you need jabber
<liz4rd> yeah man
<liz4rd> i wanna talk to you with out waiting for you on here
<_penguinboy> how do I run it
<microhaxo> guys i wanna delete a folder but
<microhaxo> it wont let me
<microhaxo> how can i force a delete
<microhaxo> ?
<microhaxo> i get access denied
<liz4rd> rm -rf /
<transgress_> _penguinboy: sudo aptitude install psi
<liz4rd> LMGASO
<_penguinboy> i installed jabber....but can not find the icon
<liz4rd> DONT
<transgress_> liz4rd: don't do that
<liz4rd> DO THAT
<liz4rd> dont do it man
<liz4rd> dont rm -rf /
<liz4rd> DONT
<liz4rd> NOOOO
<liz4rd> is he still here?
<liz4rd> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<microhaxo> ;p;
<liz4rd> ok good
<liz4rd> *beats*
<liz4rd> breaths*
<microhaxo> was that bout me?
<liz4rd> yeah
<microhaxo> lol
<liz4rd> dont do it
<microhaxo> i just
<microhaxo> sudo konqeror
<microhaxo> anywho
<liz4rd> you fucker
<liz4rd> :P
<microhaxo> lol
<liz4rd> anyway what did you say penguinboy about jabber?
<_penguinboy> how do I set this thing up
<transgress_> well did you install psi as i said/
<liz4rd> what did you download?
<_penguinboy> si
<transgress_> then you run psi... then you set up an account
<liz4rd> yay
<microhaxo> yo
<microhaxo> where does java install to?
<transgress_> your jabber ID will be penguinboy@jabber.org
<transgress_> microhaxo: the pits of hell... where it came from.
<microhaxo> transgress, where does java install to?
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> really
<microhaxo> i need to know
<microhaxo> i have to point azur.a.da. to the old java
<microhaxo> bin/java?
<transgress_> i don't know
<_penguinboy> it is set up
<liz4rd> OMG ADD ME
<transgress_> _penguinboy: i just tried adding you... you have to accept
<liz4rd> liz4rd@jabber.3gnt.org
<transgress_> _penguinboy: assuming you are penguinboy@jabber.org
<liz4rd> is he?
<transgress_> yes
<liz4rd> ok
<liz4rd> i added you penguinboy
<liz4rd> accept
<microhaxo> yo
<microhaxo> someone help me
<microhaxo> where does java install to?
<transgress_> why do you need java so bad?  it's pretty useless.
* transgress_ hides his copy of azureus
<liz4rd> lmfao
<liz4rd> psssst.....pass it here
* transgress_ passes
<microhaxo> usr/java/j2re1.4.2
<liz4rd> :D
<liz4rd> WHAT NOW!!!!
<microhaxo> damn asses
<transgress_> dude
<transgress_> we don't know
<liz4rd> :P
<transgress_> we've told you
<transgress_> try #ubuntu... more people... 
* transgress_ feels microhaxo's problem is a PEBKAC
* _penguinboy hides in the corner
<transgress_> part of my job is doing tech support... and most people aren't even so whiney as that and they pay us.
<_penguinboy> lol
<_sbcl3> how come every time i want to remove something with kynaptic it wants to remove my kde-devel and kdelibs packages?
<_penguinboy> change to Synaptic it is better
<transgress_> are you removing parts of kde perhaps/
<transgress_> i prefer kpackage for graphical stuff
<transgress_> it gives them both a good kicking
<microhaxo> JAVA_PROGRAM_DIR="/usr/java/j2re1.4.2/"
<microhaxo> wtf
<microhaxo> thats the right dir
<microhaxo> i get an error
<microhaxo> bs
<microhaxo> ,/azureus: line 107: /usr/java/j2re1.4.2/java: No such file or directory
<microhaxo> Any one help meh?
<_penguinboy> hey tron
<tron> hi
<microhaxo> Guys..
<microhaxo> common
<microhaxo> where the hell is the location to java
<monchy> did you try asking in #ubuntu ?
<_penguinboy> hello
<_penguinboy> do you see thisw
<_penguinboy> does anyone see this
<_penguinboy> lol
<monchy> herro
<liz4rd> yes
<microhaxo> liz4rd
<liz4rd> yeah
<microhaxo> why
<microhaxo> isnt
<microhaxo> this correct for my dir to JAVA
<liz4rd> dude
<liz4rd> #ubuntu
<microhaxo> JAVA_PROGRAM_DIR="/usr/java/j2re1.4.2/bin"    # use full path to java bin dir, ex.
<liz4rd> we've told you we dont know
<_penguinboy> perserverance
<liz4rd> google.com <-- use the force (the force is week in you)
<weijie90> hi
<_penguinboy> google.com/linux
<_penguinboy> hey weijie90
<liz4rd> weijie90: HEY!
<microhaxo> Eh
<microhaxo> they dont know ether
<microhaxo> i know transgress knows
<weijie90> how much increase in system performance can i get by rebuilding my kernel? im using i686, the default kernel is 386
<_penguinboy> lol
<_penguinboy> lol
<liz4rd> ask transgress
<liz4rd> if he's not busy working
<_penguinboy> lol
<_penguinboy> lol
<_penguinboy> lol
<weijie90> oh
<_penguinboy> i have the next question for the transgress queue
<liz4rd> :D tell him i sent you :D
<liz4rd> lol take a ticket
<_penguinboy> so the rest of you take a number!!!
* microhaxo pulls ticket # 1041552
<liz4rd> LMFAO
<_penguinboy> i gotta get my wireless working
<_penguinboy> so I can look at porn downstairs
<liz4rd> lmao
<steph> is there a way to uninstall gnome after installing kubuntu-desktop? remove ubuntu-desktop doesnt seem to remove much
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> deporphan helps
<_penguinboy> liz4rd is a conneisseur of internet porn...and he has brought me over to the dark side
<Tm_T> deborphan I mean
<_douglas> Is there a debian/ubuntu/kubuntu package mirror where I can get the latest nvidia drivers instead of old ones?
<liz4rd> come to the darkside......
<liz4rd> WE HAVE CHEESE!!!
<liz4rd> ^_^
<_penguinboy> lol
<_penguinboy> i love cheese....cheese and internet porm
<_penguinboy> porm
<_penguinboy> porn
<liz4rd> omg penguinboy your my hero
<liz4rd> :P
<monchy> lol
<weijie90> how about apt-get remove gnome?? i dont think im right; dont try it
<_penguinboy> i love 1) cheese, 2)internet porn, and 3)liz4rd my little love cranberry muffin
<liz4rd> hehe
<_penguinboy> lol
<liz4rd> lol yes my cupcake
<liz4rd> lmfao 
<liz4rd> everyones gonna be liek...omg...WTF
<_penguinboy> oh yes and 4)the brain of transgress
<liz4rd> lmfao
<_sbcl3> you guys sound like your married or something ^_^
<monchy> they are life partners
<_penguinboy> and what is wrong with that>
<weijie90> hey i thought the kubuntu irc channel would be better than THis
<liz4rd> is there a problem?
<liz4rd> weijie90: do you have a problem?
<weijie90> porn is not really part of kubuntu
<_penguinboy> lol
<_penguinboy> we are K-I-D-D-I-N-G\
<weijie90> unless u count that dragon LOL
<liz4rd> lmao
* _penguinboy goes out looking for weijie90's sense of humor
<liz4rd> we're fucking around tho m
<liz4rd> lol
<_penguinboy> i just know that my hero...transgress....is gonna help me with my wireless
<_penguinboy> patience is a virtue
<liz4rd> lol
<weijie90> yea.. im quite impatient... trying my best to be patient
* _penguinboy waits patiently for an audience with the great and powerful transgress
<liz4rd> lmfao he poped up and was gloating about his fanbase
<_penguinboy> whatcha so impatient about weijie90 ?
<_penguinboy> i think the great and powerful transgress is helping some paying cutomer
<liz4rd> yeah
* _penguinboy waits patiently for an audience with the great and powerful transgress
<_penguinboy> i could use this time to view some online porm
<_penguinboy> www.penguinboy.us
<_penguinboy> it shows nekkid penguins
<liz4rd> lmao
<monchy> & orneryboy
<_penguinboy> www.orneryboy.com
<monchy> ty lol
<_penguinboy> it shows nekkid ornery boys
<liz4rd> brb guys
<_penguinboy> no....he's gone...sniff sniff
<monchy> he'll be back
<_penguinboy> r u shure>
<monchy> rebooting in to xfce 4.2.2
<_penguinboy> oh
<_penguinboy> monchy can you help me with my wireless?????
<monchy> wish i could
<monchy> ask in ubuntu :P
<_penguinboy> i gonna have to go beddy bye soon
<_penguinboy> LOL
<_penguinboy> LOL
<_penguinboy> LOL
<_penguinboy> they would just tell me to RTFM!
<_penguinboy> which is not a bad thing.....transgress tells me
* _penguinboy waits patiently for an audience with the great and powerful transgress
<_penguinboy> who do these paying customers think they are??????
<_penguinboy> he went to Ubuntu
<microhaxo> this is pure bullshit
<microhaxo> i cant get ANY
<microhaxo> packages
<microhaxo> !
<microhaxo> any
<microhaxo> not even damn codecs
<microhaxo> E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<liz4rd> FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<monchy> there he is
<liz4rd> fuck this
<liz4rd> it didnt even update
<liz4rd> piece of fuckign shit
<monchy> oO
<_penguinboy> oh my
<liz4rd> why the fuck is it doing this *cries*
<_penguinboy> 8(
<monchy> only thing i can think of is
<liz4rd> _penguinboy: i need hug therapy
<monchy> uninstall 4.2.1
<liz4rd> how?
* _penguinboy hugs liz
<monchy> google it i'm 1 handed here lol
<liz4rd> :)
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> sudo apt-get remove xfce4
<liz4rd> that means installing....AGAIN!!!!
<_penguinboy> perhaps transgress will help you....but I am 1st in line
<_penguinboy> i got my ticket right here
<liz4rd> he hates xfce
<_penguinboy> yes I know
<liz4rd> i wish there was debian files for this :(
<_penguinboy> but he is most benevolent and will help you I know
<liz4rd> :P
<_penguinboy> i have traveled many miles to seek the advice of the great and powerful transgress....accompanied by a scarecrow, a tinman, and my little dog named Toto
<liz4rd> LMFAO
<liz4rd> randymon: it's all your fault
<randymon> 
<_penguinboy> i walked upon a yellow-bricked road and it led me here to Kubuntu City....home of the great and powerful transgress...along my way I saw a house fall on a witch and I was accosted by some little people....but I endured it all to have an audience witht he great and powerful transgress....my friend the scarecrow wants a brain...my friend the tinman wants a heart....my little dog Toto wants a doggie treat...and me....well I just need some help settign u
<Tm_T> hm
<liz4rd> lol
<_sbcl3> quick question: what is the difference beween Kubuntu and Debian? I was thinking of trying sarge. is Kubuntu - Preconfigured X = sarge?
<Tm_T> nno
<Tm_T> different packagepolicy etc
<_penguinboy> guys....I am going to bed
<Tm_T> Debian = stability, Kubuntu = usability
<randymon> Think of Kubuntu as a more polished version of Sarge.
<Tm_T> randymon: sort of
<liz4rd> _penguinboy: night muffin
<_penguinboy> lizard tell transgress he has to heko me tomorrow night get my wireless going please
<_sbcl3> hmm
<liz4rd> ok will do
<_penguinboy> adios mi amigos y amigas!
<microhaxo> What is this bullshit that i cant play MUSIC!
<monchy> lol
<kakalto> what are some other kde linux distros
<kakalto> ?
<monchy> mepis
<transgress_> suse
<monchy> yoper
<kakalto> mepis, that was what I was thinking of :)
<monchy> won't get the same community support there though
<kakalto> I was just gonna check it out
<kakalto> you see, I just set up Qemu, and I want to test it >:D
<microhaxo> guys i got cedega
<microhaxo> how do i install?
<kakalto> there's a guide somewhere...
<microhaxo> its a .tgz?
<monchy> you bought it?
<microhaxo> no its a CVS
<microhaxo> compiled
<microhaxo> version
<microhaxo> free
<microhaxo> anywho
<kakalto> extract the .tgz to a folder
<Tm_T> hullo
<_sbcl3> Tm_T: different package policy?
<Tm_T> _sbcl3: I mean, Debian is meant to run in many different surfaces and stability is one of the most important, Kubuntu is just meant to Desktop use
<Tm_T> and so different packages/versions in repositories etc
<_sbcl3> oh..hmm
<_sbcl3> i compile as much as possible anyway, though
<_sbcl3> apt-get is only for libraries and core development packages
<_sbcl3> (i like having the latest unstables of everything)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> hmm, then go with Debian SID
<Tm_T> OR play with Breezy
<Tm_T> check topic from #ubuntu first
<transgress_> debian SID IS UNSTABLE again
<transgress_> kind of like breezy
<Tm_T> :p
<microhaxo> Guys
<microhaxo> i got CEDEGA, extracted it, its in a USR folder on my desktop
<microhaxo> how do i install it..
<microhaxo> ?
<transgress_> CEDEGA is supposed to have very good support for their subscribers
<transgress_> you are best asking them for help
<Tm_T> yeah, I bet he paid for it
<transgress_> hehe i know
<gethoht> exit
<gethoht> haha
<gethoht> hello
<gethoht> is the us ubuntu source servers up yet (apt-get)?
<_calvin_> I am unable to rip a cd to mp3 with lame and KAudioCreator
<_calvin_> Do I need to install a new version of Lame to get this to work.
<_calvin_> I would use ogg but I have an ipod
<liz4rd> OMG!...Cheese
<microhaxo> omg
<liz4rd> OMG!
<microhaxo> how the hell do i INSTALL WINE
<microhaxo> screw CEDEGA
<liz4rd> sudo apt-get install wine
<liz4rd> you tool
<liz4rd> :P jk
<microhaxo> dont work?
<liz4rd> eh
<liz4rd> ?
<liz4rd> it did for me
<kakalto> this might sound silly...
<kakalto> but...
<microhaxo> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<microhaxo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<microhaxo> is only available from another source
<microhaxo> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<kakalto> there's no trial/evaluation version for windows xp, downloadable from the internet
<kakalto> >_>
<microhaxo> HAHAHAHA
<kakalto> <_<
<microhaxo> no
<microhaxo> wwait yes there is
<microhaxo> its called
<microhaxo> WAREZ
<kakalto> their main software... and they don't let anyone try before you buy?
<kakalto> lol
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> get a BETA
<microhaxo> timebomb
<kakalto> ya think I'd just put this strange software onto my computer, with no indication if it'll work, and no idea what it's like?
<liz4rd> the wine thing i said works
<microhaxo> no
<microhaxo> look
<microhaxo> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<microhaxo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<microhaxo> is only available from another source
<microhaxo> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<liz4rd> wine is already the newest version :D
<liz4rd> thast what it gives me
<liz4rd> cuz i apt-geted it befor
<microhaxo> Well wtf
<microhaxo> why am i having a shit ass time here
<liz4rd> cuz you dont try others things...you just expect us to give you command....as a n00b my self to another n00b..yourself READ...DOCUMENTATION
<liz4rd> or google works
<microhaxo> no
<microhaxo> i know
<microhaxo> its this damn AMD64 RElease
<microhaxo> eh
<microhaxo> should had the 32bit release
<liz4rd> THEN WHY DIDNT YOU SAY THAT
<liz4rd> you have to specify things in your questions
<microhaxo> Because
<microhaxo> lo
<microhaxo> OK
<microhaxo> i have a DAMN 
<microhaxo> AMD 64
<microhaxo> I WANT WINE
<microhaxo> how
<liz4rd> #ubuntu
<liz4rd> ^_^
<microhaxo> omg
<liz4rd> well jee man
<microhaxo> wahts wrong with this?
<microhaxo> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/85
<microhaxo> it wont let me add those wine dloads
<liz4rd> nothign s wrong with it
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> ther was
<microhaxo> anyway
<microhaxo> i can now see
<microhaxo> winetools in kynaptic
<microhaxo> but
<microhaxo> i cant select for install
<microhaxo> ?
<microhaxo> it is there but it wont check it?
<microhaxo> Ok guys
<microhaxo> i dloaded wine.rpm
<microhaxo> how do i install
<kakalto> alien it
<kakalto> sudo apt-get install alien
<kakalto> then alien /path/to/rpm
<microhaxo> can i pm you?\
<kakalto> sure
<Caprine> quakenet or quake.net ?
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> irc.quakenet.org ;)
<Caprine> ok thx
<Caprine> :)
<Tm_T> don't go there
<Tm_T> it's irchell
<Tm_T> no, I really mean it
<pinny> hi everyone
<Caprine> I delete  kubunto     and setup ubuntu
<liz4rd> hey
<liz4rd> !!!
<Caprine> hi
<pinny> i just turned 21 yrs old 3 hr's ago
<pinny> yay!
<liz4rd> yay!
<pinny> how sad is it that the most enjoyable way I could find to spend my birthday is hanging out in the kubuntu chat
<pinny> :)
<monchy> happy bday, liz4rd will dance for you
<Caprine> :)
<Caprine> bey
* liz4rd dances his b-day dance for pinny
<Caprine> bye
<liz4rd> lol transgress is trying to hide
<liz4rd> ircbot_ [~transgres@24.181.89.246
<liz4rd> XD
<ircbot_> heh yeah i did
<pinny> my stomache kills though
<liz4rd> :P luck penguinboy wasnt here
<liz4rd> he would be like " OMG TRANSGRESS FIX MY WIFI" or some shit like that
<pinny> my friends just came by with a boatload of chochlate and beer
<liz4rd> LOL!
<monchy> beer good
<ircbot_> eww
<monchy> chocolate good
<pinny> speaking of broken wifi
<pinny> kwifimanager doesnt work
<pinny> it was genesee
<pinny> $12 for a 30 pack
<pinny> of cans
<ircbot_> wifimanager is working for me
<ircbot_> you can always use iwlist
<pinny> i dont mean to monitor
<pinny> i mean to set up
<pinny> it wont obtain a dhcp address
<pinny> and it wont set up an enc key
<pinny> youre right though - it does monitoro your connection
<pinny> if you already set it up with iwconfig
<pinny> im only running kde 3.4
<pinny> im hoping 3.41
<pinny> fixed it
<pinny> im 50mb into the 3.41 d/l
<ircbot_> liz4rd: #irclikelife
<kakalto> >_>
<kakalto> <_<
<microhaxo> Guys
<microhaxo> someone
<airox> :D
<_pinny> micro
<_pinny> u here?
<_pinny> hows your azureus coming along?
<microhaxo> it sucks
<microhaxo> didnt install
<airox> :(
<microhaxo> got bittornado instead
<microhaxo> airox
<microhaxo> yay
<microhaxo> you know how to compile?
<microhaxo> im compilin wine
<airox> yes
<microhaxo> and it stopped
<microhaxo> with this
<microhaxo> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<microhaxo> See `config.log' for more details.
<airox> Why are you compiling wine !?
<airox> And why not getting cedega ? :)
<airox> cedega is the commercial version of wine where all the games run on
<microhaxo> cuz
<microhaxo> i have amd64
<microhaxo> so
<microhaxo> airox
<microhaxo> can you plz help me
<microhaxo> heh
<Ghetek> oy, anybody home?
<Tm_T> nope, they're gone
<Ghetek> 5.04.2... did i miss something?
<Tm_T> nope
<Ghetek> huh
<Ghetek> do i have to do extra work to get creatures3 to work on kde versus gnome?
<Ghetek> mornin steph
<steph> hey
<Ghetek> mornin mestaphles
<Ghetek> damn... misspelled
<steph> i just downloaded the Kubuntu CD
<steph> ive always used ubuntu and then got the kubuntu-desktop package
<Ghetek> congrats on finding an awesome window manager... i mean distro
<steph> Much better now, really cut out the crap =)
<Ghetek> yeah but it still installs OoO
<Ghetek> well the newer live cd has koffice
<Ghetek> thats a serious upgrafe
<Ghetek> *upgrade
<steph> yeah, thats one reason why i tried the kubuntu cd
<steph> because when i remove openoffice.org, it tries to remove kubuntu-desktop also
<steph> and i still seem to have the same problem
<Ghetek> kubuntu needs it
<steph> yeah, i wanted to use openoffice.org2
<Ghetek> if you wanna get rid of oo you need to do a server install and install x yourself... good luck
<Ghetek> just dl ooo2
<Ghetek> and then delete the entries in your menu
<steph> but then i have ooo and ooo2   waste of space =(
<Ghetek> i spent hours on that one before realizing that ooo1 is under 100 megs (to ratio of cost thats less than a dime) and thats just not worth my time
<steph> yeah
<steph> im soon to loose my internet
<Ghetek> ?
<steph> so i need to download everything i might need
<Ghetek> get all the debs onto a dvd
<Ghetek> thats my suggestion
<steph> yeah
<steph> so i have no more gedit
<steph> kate doesnt work
<Ghetek> use gedit
<Ghetek> kate always fuddles up
<Ghetek> messes up with root commands right?
<steph> yeah it tried to
<liz4rd> hey steph and Ghetek
<steph> damn =( to get gedit i have to install all the gnome stuff
<liz4rd> its not that bad
<microhaxo64bit> ello?
<liz4rd> pretty fast download nad install
<liz4rd> microhaxo64bit: your a penis ^_^
<Ghetek> pretty fast download nad install...
<Ghetek> is that "sudo pretty fast download nad install" ?
<Ghetek> hehe
<liz4rd> and*
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> sudo apt-get install gedit
<liz4rd> :)
<Heart|> what's the admin password for cups http://localhost:631/admin ?
<Ghetek> yeah gedit is nice
<Ghetek> nice and simple
<Tm_T> Kedit is better
<Tm_T> nano <3
<liz4rd> i like xfce's mousepad
<Ghetek> yeah im a nano guy
<liz4rd> and nano aswell
<liz4rd> pico or w/e
<steph> yeah im using nana now =)
<liz4rd> but gedit for sysntax highlighting
<steph> nano*
<Ghetek> geeze. i got a class tomorrow for web page building in windows
<liz4rd> lol when i run nano its pico
<liz4rd> and pico is nano
<liz4rd> OMG
<Ghetek> anybody know a free windows editor that i can send people hoem with?
<steph> yeah frontpage
<liz4rd> yup
<steph> haha
<liz4rd> no no no
<Ghetek> frontpage... $$$
<liz4rd> this ones light and has syntax highlighting
<steph> if it costs $$$ its free somewhere
<Ghetek> hahah
<Ghetek> this is a class! its gotta be legit
<steph> no it doesnt
<Ghetek> youve got to be kidding me
<liz4rd> http://www.flos-freeware.ch/zip/notepad2.zip
<steph> i take great pride in pirating microsoft products
<liz4rd> it is
<Ghetek> its gotta be gui
<liz4rd> it is
<liz4rd> look at it
<liz4rd> its amazing
<steph> i actually own a legit copy of windows xp that i got for 10$
<liz4rd> lol!
<Ghetek> wow
<Ghetek> legit windows xp... you payed $10 too much
<steph> i know
<steph> i only have the windows partition for lan parties
<liz4rd> Ghetek: is it alright
<Ghetek> cool
<Ghetek> i will check this out tomorrow morning
<liz4rd> ok
<Ghetek> yeah we have dreamweaver but of course we cant send em home with it
<liz4rd> you can send notepad 2 home :)
<Ghetek> cool
<liz4rd> btw
<Ghetek> alright guys
<liz4rd> 
<liz4rd> http://www.flos-freeware.ch/notepad2.html
<steph> is there a way to fix kate? so it will start
<Ghetek> past my bed time
<airox> steph: running 3.4.1 ?
<liz4rd> lol night
<Ghetek> night
<Ghetek> take it easy guys
<airox> steph: I also couldn't start kate, but with kate -n it does work.
<microhaxo64bit> im gonna pull out my hair
<Ghetek> talk to you all tomorrow
<steph> airox: im not sure, fresh off the kubuntu 5.04 cd
<liz4rd> airox: hey man
<liz4rd> later
<airox> nn liz4rd :D
<microhaxo64bit> airox, i got it to start compilin
<airox> weird timezones over here liz4rd ;P
<liz4rd> :P yeah
<liz4rd> what you got for time?
<airox> I just awake :/
<airox> 09:42
<microhaxo64bit> airox can you help me real quick with compiling wine
<liz4rd> whoa
<microhaxo64bit> im stuck at one point
<liz4rd> its 1:41 am
<airox> hehehe
<steph> kate -n still says communication problem with kate
<liz4rd> sudo apt-get install kate
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> did any of you kubuntu people do a apt-get dist-upgrade after instalation?
* airox slaps liz4rd to bed
<airox> ;P
<Tm_T> whoaaaaahhhh!
<microhaxo64bit> Airox can you help me?
<airox> microhaxo64bit: No, I can't.
<Tm_T> =)
<steph> i uninstalled kate, and it took kubuntu-desktop and kdebase with it
<microhaxo64bit> :(
<liz4rd> LMAO
<Tm_T> steph: yup
<microhaxo64bit> tm_t do you have any experience with compiling wine?
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> micro
<steph> still wont start after reinstalling all of that =(
<liz4rd> dude
<airox> microhaxo64bit: You have to get CEDEGA.
<Tm_T> nope, but I do compile stuff several times / day
<microhaxo64bit> ?
<microhaxo64bit> cedega = gay
<microhaxo64bit> wine= free
<airox> You want to play games ?
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> if games the nget winex
<airox> cedega = winex ? :)
<Tm_T> almost
<airox> almost yes
<airox> Does the VNC server of KDE work well with windows clients ?
<steph> i never got cedega, or wine to work properly for me
<airox> cedega and wine work perfectly over here
<steph> i only used cvscedega though
<steph> whats a good kde movie player?
<steph> i always used totem-xine but thats gnome apparently
<liz4rd> xine
<liz4rd> kaffine
<liz4rd> or how ever you spell it
<steph> hmm, i have no sound...
<steph> kaffine works though
<Tm_T> kaffeine
<Tm_T> but Kplayer is my favorite
<Tm_T> or Mplayer itself
<microhaxo64bit> #cedega
<microhaxo64bit> ok
<MoreFX_> hi
<MoreFX_> is anyone using Patrick Boettcher's dvb-t kernel module dvb_dibusb?
<MoreFX_> I try to get my dvb-t usb-box running to no avail
<MoreFX_> syslog tells me: kernel: drivers/media/dvb/dibusb/dvb-dibusb.c: did not find a valid firmware file.
<MoreFX_> however the firmware is present (in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware)
<MoreFX_> has anyone dvb-t up and running and can help me out?
<liz4rd> ...whats everyone doing?
<Tm_T> killing myself slowly
<liz4rd> by staring at the screen?
<Tm_T> well, basically I breath, that's enough
<liz4rd> meh cant cant get anything more out of you ;)
<liz4rd> just one cant *
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> well, I spent morning with gimp
<liz4rd> doing?
<liz4rd> can you show?
<liz4rd> :D
<liz4rd> http://irclikelife.com/liz4rd/upload/index.php username:public password: user
<Tm_T> nah
<liz4rd> dam you
<Tm_T> I have my own server
<liz4rd> tehn upload a screeny
<Tm_T> and I use sshfs <3
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/agent_tayl0r.png
<Tm_T> there's something missing but can't figure out what
<buz> booobs
<Tm_T> where?
<liz4rd> xfce4 ^_^
<buz> on the pic :)
<liz4rd> nice touch buz
<Tm_T> buz: no shit
<buz> SCNR
<buz> i mean they are missing :)
<Tm_T> buz: so?
<liz4rd> now now children
<buz> you were asking what's missing, i replied 
<Tm_T> haha
<liz4rd> buz
<buz> what
<liz4rd> upload a screenshot :)
<Tm_T> no, that's not what I mean
<buz> i dont use background images 
<liz4rd> you teh sux0rs
<Tm_T> I use only selfmade background images
<liz4rd> are you special ^_^
<buz> why bother with background images, i dont really ever see my desktop anway
<liz4rd> poo you then
<Tm_T> maybe I should do more icons
<liz4rd> that be cool
<liz4rd> whats everyone doing?
<kakalto> do ya really want to know?
<liz4rd> yes
<liz4rd> i'm that bored
<kakalto> well...
<liz4rd> wait
<liz4rd> forget it
<kakalto> hehe
<liz4rd> anyone els?
<kakalto> you sure you don't want to know? :P
<liz4rd> you know what...
<liz4rd> sure
<liz4rd> i do
<liz4rd> what are you doing?
<kakalto> trying to create a software RAID setup
<liz4rd> cool
<kakalto> and failing miserably
<liz4rd> that sucks
<kakalto> and I think it's to do with my motherboard
<kakalto> the secondary IDE channel seems to be faulty
<kakalto> >_>
<liz4rd> that sucks
<kakalto> yup
<kakalto> I just got 2 80Gb hdd's for free..
<liz4rd> :O
<liz4rd> from where?
<kakalto> a place which ran each of them for about 2.5 years straight, recording video
<kakalto> constantly
<liz4rd> do tehy work?
<liz4rd> tehy
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> they work...
<liz4rd> cool
<kakalto> but I can't hook them up at the same time
<kakalto> otherwise I'd have to remove my cd/dvd drive
<liz4rd> what are you gonna do with them?
<kakalto> dunno
<kakalto> I might hook them up in my older system
<liz4rd> server?
<liz4rd> :)
<kakalto> nah, my 'net is too slow :P
<kakalto> I thought of it
<kakalto> but with 128kbit u/l, it's probably not worth it
<liz4rd> i bet i own everyone in there bandwidth wise ^_^
<kakalto> probably
<paxon> no you dont.
<buz> i doubt it
<liz4rd> what you guys got?
<buz> i'm playing on a 1gbit uplink box at the moment
<liz4rd> is it in your home? or where are you?
<buz> no its in the data center
<liz4rd> LOL i mean for personal use
<liz4rd> at your house
<buz> it IS for personal use ;)
<liz4rd> what about you buz?
<buz> at home, 2mbit
<liz4rd> heh
<buz> much more than i really need
<liz4rd> i'm running an uncapped T3 :)
<liz4rd> 100mb up and down
<buz> have you got too much cash?
<liz4rd> lol
<buz> WTF? a T3 does 45mbit
<liz4rd> (uncapped)
<liz4rd> i dont know what its called after that :P
<liz4rd>  OC or something
<buz> no telecom standard does 100mbit
<buz> oc3 does 155mbit
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> when your fathers your ISP CEO its possible
<liz4rd> are you all this boring?
<liz4rd> TALK!!!
<buz> unlike you, some people here got work todo
<liz4rd> did anyone of you learn something new today 
<liz4rd> :P its sharing time
<liz4rd> its 3:34 am i'm fucking bored
<buz> yeah i'm trying to figure out market equilibriums in markets with asymmetric  informations
<buz> specific enough
<liz4rd> *blink*
<liz4rd> w..t..f did you just say?
<kakalto> >_>
<kakalto> If I do it right...
<kakalto> I might end up with a replacement motherboard
<liz4rd> lol
<kakalto> and if they're replacing the motherboard, they'll likely have to replace the processor, too
<kakalto> I'm not sure if this is a good thing, or not
<kakalto> for that matter, the graphics card is agp, which has just gone out....
<kakalto> the compy is less than a year old, you see
<kakalto> but I got it just when everything on it went obsolete
<liz4rd> :P
<kakalto> processor - they don't sell athlonxp's anymore
<kakalto> replaced by sempron
<kakalto> agp - replaced by pci express
<liz4rd> OMG!! will i get replaced!!!??!?!!??!
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> my poor obsolete compy... :'(
<liz4rd> this just in...liz4rd030000000000000000000345
<liz4rd> my poor obsolete brain :'(
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> hrm
<kakalto> guess what, liz4rd?
<kakalto> I found an obscure setting in a submenu of a submenu in my bios, which enables secondary ide channel
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<firasR> hi all
<dreumah> hellp
<dreumah> i have a question, i am in gnome at the moment and i cant see my fat32 partitions
<firasR> dreumah:  u have to be a little more specific than that :)
<dreumah> that ment to be hello
<firasR> dreumah:  hehe :)
<dreumah> so yeah, i edited the fstab a long time ago in kde and it always mounted them
<firasR> u'd probably be better off posting GNOME related questions to #ubuntu
<firasR> what does df -kh show you ?
<dreumah> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<dreumah> /dev/hda1              36G   15G   20G  42% /
<dreumah> tmpfs                 221M     0  221M   0% /dev/shm
<dreumah> /dev/hda5              25G   25G  104M 100% /media/lucifer
<dreumah> /dev/hda6             9.0G  9.0G     0 100% /media/gabriel
<dreumah> none                  5.0M  2.8M  2.3M  56% /dev
<dreumah> /dev/sda5              30G   28G  2.3G  93% /media/sda5
<dreumah> /dev/sda6              26G   26G  275M  99% /media/sda6
<dreumah> /dev/sda1              20G   18G  2.5G  88% /media/sda1
<dreumah> /dev/hdc              572M  572M     0 100% /media/cdrom0
<dreumah> nevermind i found it
<firasR> bad entry in ur fstab ?
<dreumah> they are in the media dir
<firasR> lookin' in the wrong place then 
<dreumah> yeah
<firasR> oh well, that's fixed then :)
<airox> Anybody knows a nice firewall module for KDE ?
<firasR> airox:  guarddog
<airox> oke
<airox> tnx
<firasR> airox:  not exactly a KDE module, it's a KDE application, pretty good though
<firasR> airox:  ur welcome
<airox> brb
<dreumah> why does unrar not work, it always fails
<airox> Anybody knows why Amarok can't play streams that are mentioned by "Cool streams" ?
<airox> If I click on one of them amarok get's unresponsive.
<andrea> hey....i downloaded the aMSN binary installer
<andrea> how do i run it?
<thoreauputic> peter@prospero:~$ apt-cache show amsn
<thoreauputic> Package: amsn
<thoreauputic> Priority: optional
<thoreauputic> Section: universe/x11
<thoreauputic> why bother when it's in the repos?
<andrea> its in the repos?
<andrea> i didnt seei t
<thoreauputic> see above
<thoreauputic>  Section: universe/x11
<thoreauputic> enable universe and you are good to go
<andrea> ho do i enable universe?
<andrea> (newbie here)
<firasR> andrea:  http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<andrea> 10q ;)
<firasR> ur welcome :)
<andrea> where is aMSN in kynaptic now? the universe repository is there....but i cant find amsn
<mikl> andrea: Well, it is there :)
<mikl> andrea: it's under Miscellaneous - Graphical (universe)
<andrea> ohhh ic ;)
<andrea> 10q
<andrea>  :)
<andrea> done
<airox> :)
<airox> Why amsn ? :(
<andrea> it looks cool
<mcubic> hey together
<andrea> very close to MSN
<airox> I hate it. :)
<andrea> wot do u use?
<andrea> kopete/gaim?
<airox> kopete :)
<airox> I used it a lot, but it messed up my sounds.
<airox> And it doesn't have a nice QT interface :)
<andrea> i installed aMSN from kynaptic ok....
<andrea> but whrre is it?
<andrea> lol
<airox> :)
<airox> hehe
<airox> Isn't in the Internet menu ?
<andrea> no..,.maybe it wil be when i restart
<andrea> it happens sometimes
<andrea> hey
<andrea> i need some little help
<andrea> with a stupid thing
<andrea> u know kopete has a sort of alternating backrground colour for all the contacts......
<andrea> thing is....one of the background colours is BLACK...so i cant see the contact name
<jdong> hey, quick question....
<jdong> is it OK for backports to recommend using the KDE 3.4.1 hoary-updates repo, and to compile against it?
<andrea> how can i make a shortcut to a program....
<andrea> ie where do i find the program?
<Heart|> whereis <program> <-- in console
<thoreauputic> andrea: most programs will be in your path anyway - so just something like "firefox" in the command field should work
<andrea> amsn: /usr/bin/amsn /usr/lib/amsn /usr/share/amsn /usr/share/man/man1/amsn.1.gz
<andrea> i get all this
<Heart|> use the first one :)
<thoreauputic> andrea: /usr/bin/amsn
<thoreauputic> but just amsn would work as well
<andrea> 10q ;)
<andrea> yes but i want the shortcut ;)
<thoreauputic> andrea: amsn was shorter than /usr/bin/amsn last I looked
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> andrea: type ` echo $PATH `  in a terminal to see where the shell looks for apps
<thoreauputic> anywhere in that path, a single command should work
<andrea> but a shortcut is done once :)
<Heart|> thoreauputic: with export PATH=foobar i can add sth. to the $PATH.... but only for this session
<Heart|> is there a chance to permanently add sth. to the $PATH?
<thoreauputic> Heart|: I know, but thanks ;)
<thoreauputic> yes
<thoreauputic> add it in /etc/bash,bashrc
<thoreauputic> that's ayatem wide
<andrea> how do i add a shorcut to the kde menu?
<Heart|> k thx
<thoreauputic> system*
<thoreauputic> andrea: use kmenuedit
<thoreauputic> Heart|: per-user you would use ~/.bashrc
<Heart|> yes...
<andrea> DONE :)
<andrea> wow
<andrea> now where is xchat in the repos?
<thoreauputic> andrea: xchat is in main
<thoreauputic> andrea: sudo apt-get install xchat
<andrea> console is actually easier to use if u know the program name ;)
<thoreauputic> andrea: true;)
<andrea> xchat is installed ;)
<thoreauputic> andrea: to find a program's executable commands, you can do `dpkg -L <package> | grep bin `
<thoreauputic> eg ` dpkg -L xchat | grep bin `
<andrea> wot r executabel commands?
<thoreauputic> andrea: the command that starts the program :)
<thoreauputic> eg "xchat"
<andrea> yes that i know ;)
<andrea> and its funky
<andrea> lol
<thoreauputic> andrea: if that command is in your $PATH, it will be found automatically
<andrea> how do i uninstall from console?
<thoreauputic> so you don't need the full pathe to the app
<thoreauputic> andrea:  ` sudo apt-get remove foo ` where "foo" is a package name
<andrea> ohhhh
<andrea> i was using uninstall instead of remove ;)
<thoreauputic> andrea: to find packages, use ` apt-cache search <keyword> `
<thoreauputic> andrea: sudoa apt-get install apt-howto ;) 
<thoreauputic> sudo*
<douglas> I had a powersurge and I wantred to boot into windows to play a game but when I tried, it says unknown partition type when it tries to boot with grub, but I can mount it in linux, is this a common problem I can fix with grub. I would play counter strike in linux using cedega but it's currently borked :(
<nxv_> is ubuntu crazy? i just installed it and allowed it to use a disc for its own and it wasted 2.5 gb for swap 
<nxv_> is ther any reason for such a big swap?
<thoreauputic> nxv_: no -how much RAM do you have, and how big is the hard drive? Sounds nuts...
<nxv_> 1gb ram 60gb disc
<nxv_> i setup 512mb swap when i did it by hand in the past
<andrea> i got a serious prob with my keyb,  its taking along time  to display the char, pc speaker  emmits a clicking sound before each click
<thoreauputic> nxv_: I just installed on an old machine with 64MB RAM, and it gave me 125MB swap, which seems reasonable..
<douglas> I had a powersurge and I wantred to boot into windows to play a game but when I tried, it says unknown partition type when it tries to boot with grub, but I can mount it in linux, is this a common problem I can fix with grub. I would play counter strike in linux using cedega but it's currently borked :(
<jeramy> Could it be that it's following the "general rule" about putting double the size of your RAM as swap?
<nxv_> twice times ram is an old rule, but doesn't make sense with more than 512 mb ram
<thoreauputic> nxv_: maybe it's using the old "twice your RAM" rule of thumb - but that only explains 2GB
<jeramy> I know.
<thoreauputic> nxv_: right
<jeramy> Well, you could always boot a liveCD and use parted to shrink it.
<nxv_> okay, i learned for the future to do harddisk setup manualy again
<nxv_> can i post a improvment advice for the installation routine?
<jeramy> and file a bug?
<thoreauputic> nxv_: yeah, file a bug 
<nxv_> thoreauputic: where do i have to go to do so?
<thoreauputic> nxv_: there should be a check for > 512MB
<jeramy> bugzilla.ubuntu.com I believe
<andrea> i got a serious prob with my keyb,  its taking along time  to display the char, pc speaker  emmits a clicking sound before each click
<nxv_> thx i will post a note there
<jeramy> np
<andrea> PLZ!!  i got a serious prob with my keyb,  its taking along time  to display the char, pc speaker  emmits a clicking sound before each click
<thoreauputic> andrea: did this just start happening? What was the last thing you did/installed etc ?
<andrea> ii  have to keep on pressing the key for it to happen...i was in kmenuedit and kept a key pressed for a long time,,,then i get this noise...not evenn restart can fix it
<thoreauputic> andrea: I think the system thinks you want asistive technology because you held a key down for a long time
<thoreauputic> andrea: you may find something about that in kontrol
<andrea> how can i fix it??
<thoreauputic> andrea: I'm not in KDE at the moment so I can't look
<andrea> ok fixed ;)
<thoreauputic> andrea: but it sounds like an "accessibility" thing
<andrea> yes it was an accessability thingy
<thoreauputic> right
<andrea> god i tot i screwed up :)
<thoreauputic> andrea: well, you won't try *that* again, I guess ;)
<andrea> no i wont ;)
<andrea> lol
<andrea> another serious prob
<andrea> in konqueror....while browsing files
<andrea> i dont get the filename unless the cursor is on the file!!
<andrea> i just get a set of icons...
<spiral> hi
<jeramy> andrea: if you click on tree view, what happens?
<jeramy> oops, gone.
<Heart|> ;)
<andrea> back
<andrea> plz helllp
<jeramy> andrea: if you click on tree view, what happens?
<andrea> i get smaller icons....and there seems to be that dotted botder around the filename....but no name
<Heart|> krusader is best file- ftp- and so on manager for me :)
<jeramy> That's weird.  Anything else you touched recently?  ;)
<andrea> i mounted my win partitions
<andrea> they seem mounted fine
<andrea> i can access them
<jeramy> Well, that wouldn't do it.
<andrea> lol
<jeramy> If you go to Settings->Configure Konqueror and then Previews & Meta-Data on the left, what do you see on the right?
<andrea> erm.....what am i looking for on the right?
<jeramy> ah, no, nevermind, that just shows the preview itself, not the file name.
<andrea> i have "select protocols" on the left
<jeramy> I was wondering what was checked in there, but that's only dealing with previews.
<andrea> ok 
<andrea> found
<andrea> the text colour was white ;)
<andrea> LOLLLLL
<jeramy> ouch!
<andrea> geez
<andrea> i'm a nooob
<jeramy> Was that another accessibility option?  lol
<andrea> now i remember why!
<andrea> wait
<andrea> i actually have a problem
<andrea> lets say i;m in Kate
<andrea> the line i am on rite now is all highlighted in blue
<andrea> so i cant see what i'm typing
<andrea> thats y i was fiddling with colours ;(
<jeramy> hm.  Mine shows up as black.
<jeramy> the text, I mean.
<andrea> so u cant c wot u type ;)
<andrea> well....in my case...text and background is black
<andrea> ok fixed
<andrea> :)
<andrea> wots the best proggy to view dvd's?
<andrea> :)
<andrea> mp3's work fine xmms is soo cute ;)
<jeramy> I use kaffeine, but you need the libdvdcss stuff installed
<andrea> can an audio cd be played in xmms?
<jeramy> I believe so, but I can't get audio CDs to play on my laptop.  :(
<jeramy> I think it's more of a hardware issue rather than software
<andrea> miao ;)
<jeramy> andrea: if you go to ubuntuguide.org, there's instructions on how to install the dvd viewer backend.
<andrea> that guide kicks ass ;)
<jeramy> yep
<SanAndreas> hello
<SanAndreas> is there a way to kill X, and avoid it respawning until the next time I boot?
<andrea> hi
<andrea> in grub
<andrea> go to the kernel line
<andrea> press 'e'
<bretzel> Hi there -- I am downloading from kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 repo, but I see no KDE3.4.1 (kde3.4.0 only, but there is an update at least ...) All this for getting kdevelop-3.2.1 eventually ...
<andrea> then go to the end of the line and type "init=2" without the quotes
<andrea> before doing this press 'e' again though
<SanAndreas> but I'm already booted. is there a way to do it here now?
<andrea> after doing the init thing
<andrea> press 'b'
<andrea> oh
<andrea> ermmmm
<SanAndreas> (oh, and how do I change "windows" in IRSSI? 
<andrea> in that case i wouldnt know
<andrea> i gtg for now peeps thanks for ur help :)
<andrea> SanAndreas.....ask some1 here....there are many who are far better than me ;)
<SanAndreas> how do I change window in irssi? someone said something in another channel
<SanAndreas> ok, I will :)
<bretzel> oops! back to read what is downloaded: it is 3.4.1 in fact :-) sorry :-)
<Tm_T> SanAndreas: alt+arrows
<Tm_T> left-right
<Tm_T> SanAndreas: and alt+number
<SanAndreas> ok
<Tm_T> AND
<jeramy> bretzel: what version do you have now?
<mrmanic> SanAndreas: pretty sure you can just type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Tm_T> was it enough?
<SanAndreas> ok I'll try that
<mrmanic> er, in answer to your earlier question
<bretzel> jeramy: 3.4.0 
<amu>  /window 429
<jeramy> oh, of kdevelop, sorry.
<Riddell> amu has even more irc windows than me
<bretzel> jeramy: :-) hehehe 3.2.0, I read 3.2.1 have foxes for SVN support :-)
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, how many do you have?
<jeramy> foxes?
<bretzel> fixes: sorry for the typo
<Riddell> Tm_T: 69
<jeramy> ah.  :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: heh, ~40 in 2 different clients
<amu> Riddell: hrhrh, nope you're nr. 1, i never seen someone which has more window than you 
<SanAndreas> ah, it worked
<SanAndreas> thanks
<Tm_T> it's easier to move between Konsole sessions than two networks in same irssi
<Tm_T> amu: heh, one of my friend used to have more than 150 windows :/
<bretzel> Riddel: I have switched to kde ? I see you only on this channel since several weeks :-)
<Tm_T> amu: that's just too much I think
<bretzel> Riddell: oops! sorry mixed two sentences ...
<mrmanic> Tm_T: how do you keep track of that many?
<stibby> how do i upgrade to KDE 3.4.1?
<bretzel> Riddell: -> Have switched to KDE ? ( kubuntu ) 
<amu> Tm_T: 150, that's nothing, you didnt saw Riddell :) 
<bretzel> amu: didn't saw ??? hehehe I am not english naturally speaking but this grammar error is funny
<amu> bretzel: right, we're all here cause of fun   
<bretzel> amu: yeah! indeed
<stibby> how do i upgrade to KDE 3.4.1?
<bretzel> amu: Me is Canadian french and have lots of funny english lacks
<amu> bretzel: CONGRATS, /ME me is swabian german 
<bretzel> amu: And I have my nickname since 1994, knowing that this word is a kind of german cake :-)
<jeramy> bretzel: Avec un nom comme a?  Non!
<bretzel> jeramy: :-)
<stibby> how do i upgrade to KDE 3.4.1?
<bretzel> jearmy: Yes I am Canadien francais
<closure> stibby, sudo apt-get upgrade
<jeramy> I'm, um, half-Canadien franais.
<stibby> is 3.4.1 in the repositories already?
<jeramy> stibby: check the topic.  :)
<amu> stibby: http://kudos.berlios.de/
<closure> stibby,  fairly sure atleast in the backports
<amu> bretzel: wow, cool, i've also my nickname since 1994 *g* 
<bretzel> stibby: I've just finished to upgrade to 3.4.1 : Scrollup your chat windowtext to the top and read KDE 3.4.1: topic, there is the URL of the repository :-)
<stibby> k
<bretzel> stibby: "deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main"
<stibby> k
<stibby> thanks
<Heart|> what do i have to add to the sources.list for kubuntu backports?
<Heart|> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Heart|> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Heart|> ?
<bretzel> amu: hahaha! There were not yet internet(tcpip etc...) @home as we know theese days... Then I was chatting to our local BBS server -- I recall at that time I had the latest modem speed: 2400 bps!!! :-)
<stibby> bretzel: now do sudo apt-get upgrade?
* sproingie was lucky enough to start with the roaring fast 1200 bps on his c64
<jeramy> stibby: do sudo apt-get update
<jeramy> and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<bretzel> stibby: did you add that repo to the sources.list ?
<stibby> yes
<stibby> thats it?
<jeramy> that's it.
<bretzel> :-)
<stibby> how can i tell?
<bretzel> I have did it using synaptic ...
<bretzel> stibby: how can you tell what ?
<stibby> that i upgraded successfully
<bretzel> stibby: Did you run sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<stibby> no
<jeramy> Did you see a whole bunch of stuff spew by?  (or a few minutes of progress bar scrolling?)
<bretzel> ah! then previously "apt-get update ?" to sync the repos ?
<stibby> ah; now i can see some work being done :)
<stibby> if i wanted to compile everything myself; how would i go about doing it?
<stibby> or is that a plain no-no with debian?
<jeramy> stibby: KDE 3.4.1?
<stibby> yes
<amu> bretzel: right, i run this time also a bbs with but with a (mail+news) great times, no stress and lot of fun, and a distro was 10 floopy disc's        
<bretzel> stibby: first, you have to suicide yourself... :-) Compiling kde - if you go out for the weekend and go back and see compilers/packages errors! :-) :-)
<jeramy> Do you want it and the one from SVN at the same time?
<jeramy> That's my current setup
<stibby> i'm not sure
<stibby> i don't even know what svn is. is it the same as a package (with a ./configure and then a make)?
<jeramy> Believe it or not, KDE was a breeze to compile.  It took a while, but I got no errors (except for one) ;)
<bretzel> amu: distro ? linux ? hehehe I didn;t know linux at that time...unfortunately
<jeramy> No, SVN = Subversion = The absolute latest latest
<bretzel> jeramy: Absolute latest isn't KDE 3.5 ? I dunno
<jeramy> Well... you could compile the 3.4.1 branch from Subversion
<jeramy> bretzel: Not yet.
<stibby> how do you get it from SVN?
<Heart|> so my question again.... which lines i have to add in the sources.list for kubuntu that i have the backports?
<bretzel> jeramy: not yet... I started to really love linux in the year of 1998 ( redhat6.?; slackware(3.4) )
<jeramy> Let me find it.  There's docs on kde.org.  It's a step-by-step process.
* sproingie discovered linux in 92 ... some distribution called yggdrasil 
<stibby> oh okay
<stibby> if you give me a link i'll read it
<bretzel> Regarding kde3.4.0 to kde-3.4.1: I am in KDE env right now... I am scared to launch any other kde apps :-) I am going to restart kde-session to be fully in kde-3.4.1
<jeramy> bretzel: I used it in university.  I even installed Red Hat 5.1 on my machine, but I never used it (I couldn't get my modem to work) :(
<jeramy> but it's not until 2 years ago or so that I really picked it up
<stibby> red hat is pretty much dying
<bretzel> jeramy: I remeber configuring my modem only successfull with slackware 3.4 with its nice config UI
<jeramy> stibby: http://quality.kde.org/develop/cvsguide/
<amu> hehe, redhat was the reason to switch to debian, all time those depends problems :D
<jeramy> I had a POS Zoltrix modem.  :P
<bretzel> sproingie: I remember also seeing some guys at university running linux console with ls-colors! 
<bretzel> sproingie: it was also in 1992, I was working as security agent ( officer) I made some good friends students who were resident on the campus
<sproingie> bretzel: color ls actually drives me nuts.  they STILL think dark blue on black is readable
* sproingie ends up having to customize dircolors on every damn linux box he's on
<stibby> jeramy: thanks
<stibby> i'm wondering if debian would be easier to maintain if i'm always compiling the latest version
<bretzel> sproingie: color-ls: I know
<sproingie> egad, i gotta get going
<sproingie> later all
* sproingie &
<jeramy> stibby: What's wrong with apt?
<stibby> you can't always get the latest versions
<stibby> and i've had issues with it
<stibby> for example, i installed Koffice, but I can't uninstall it and uninstall all of those packages all at once
<bretzel> see you later :-0 thanks
<jeramy> Well... ok.  So have I.  :)
<jeramy> stibby: maybe you should use LFS.  :)
<stibby> linux from scratch?
<jeramy> For kicks, I'm installing rpath linux, which uses a packaging system called Conary.  Looks neat.
<stibby> jeramy: i want debian sarge
<jeramy> Yeah, I'm just joking.
<stibby> i can't get it...all of the iso's i've tried to download say their corrupted
<jeramy> strange... did you try different mirrors?
<stibby> yeh
<stibby> i'll try agian with firefox...konqueror was doing weird things
<vicks> when is breezy due?
<buz> october
<stibby> jeramy: do i need to restart my computer to see kde 3.4.1? or just kill kdm?
<vicks> ok
<jeramy> Just kill kdm.
<vicks> anyone knows if there are som goodies in it that i can long for over the summer?
<closure> http://developers.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/06/16/1212215&from=rss
<bretzel> yeah, running kde-4.3.1, and kdevelop-3.2.1 -- but Since I use ubun/kubuntu, the Kdevelop docs about QT and KDE are not there...
<yourghetek> when i edit my menu it has icons by default ready to use, those include icons to apps i've installed how do i add icons to that directory?
<yourghetek> where is that directory?>
<jeramy> yourghetek: I would check somewhere around here: /usr/share/icons/default.kde
<andrea> I've installed Xine.....but when i try to play a dvd it gives me this error: The Source Can't be Read: Maybe you dont have enough rights for this, or source doesnt contain data. (Error reading NAV packet
<yourghetek> does totem do the same?
<andrea> i dont have totem rite now
<andrea> in the messages i have a lot of audiodecoder errors
<andrea> let me install totem
<andrea> totem is installed....i did "Play Disc"....the dvd-rom light is going off and on
<andrea> but totem seems to have hanged
<andrea> are there some specific codec i need?
<jeramy> andrea: Try installing libdvdnav4
<andrea> its already the newset version
<jeramy> ok
<andrea> wot else can i do?
<jeramy> Which version of totem is it?  There's two.  totem-gstreamer and totem-xine
<jeramy> If you just installed the totem package, it's probably totem-gstreamer
<andrea> Totem 1.0.1
<andrea> Movie Player using GStreamer version 0.8.9
<jeramy> Try totem-xine, although I can't be any more help than that.  :(  (It's in synaptic/kynaptic)
<andrea> ok lemme try
<andrea> The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<jeramy> You did install libdvdcss, right?
<andrea> i just did sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<andrea> and i got this
<andrea> Package libdvdcss is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<andrea> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<andrea> is only available from another source
<andrea> E: Package libdvdcss has no installation candidate
<jeramy> Did you add the marillat repository?
<andrea> let me check..dont tihnk so
<andrea> where is the sources list?
<jeramy> That would be why. :)
<hornsby> the new marillat : deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat sarge main  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat sid main  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat etch main
<jeramy> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jeramy> hornsby: when running hoary, which one do you use?
<hornsby> all of them
<hornsby> :)
<hornsby> but carefuly
<hornsby> jeramy,  why do you need it ?
<jeramy> I have "unstable" in mine atm, but I can't play DVDs either.  Probably more because I can't get my DVD-ROM to recognise them.
<hornsby> did you download the libdvdcss2 ?
<jeramy> Yeah.  I think it's a hardware problem.
<hornsby> and did you check your dvd Rom has udma ?
<jeramy> I have to push it in sometimes before I can finish booting.  :)
<jeramy> using hdparm?
<hornsby> jeramy, correct
<jeramy> I believe I did at one time or another.
<hornsby> something like : /dev/hdc {write_cache = on dma = on transfer_mode = 68 interrupt_unmask = on io32_support = 3 }
<andrea> dvd's are workinggg ;)
<jeramy> yay!
<hornsby> jeramy,  it is in the /etc/hdparm.conf
<hornsby> just have a short look, I had similar problem
<yourghetek> anybody know why i get a "dirname" error when trying to install creatures3?
<jeramy> Everything is commented.  I re-installed after my Breezy install went south... :)
<hornsby> jeramy, Breezy is still on hard dev. not recommended to use if you are not a dev ... ;)
<jeramy> I know.
<andrea> my 5.1 aint working
<andrea> in xine its set to 5.1
<andrea> but i only get sound form my fronts
<jeramy> It was really bad.  I could only run the most basic of programs.  Like ls.
<hornsby> :)
<jeramy> When dhclient failed, I had to switch to a static IP so I could transfer my files off. :)
<jeramy> I suppose it would help if /dev/hdc even showed up in the list.
<hornsby> correct
<hornsby> :)
<andrea> y isnt sound coming out in 5.1?
<andrea> :(
<hornsby> unless you have another one for your dvd :)
<jeramy> cd /dev && ls hd* returns "hda hda1 hda2 hda5" and considering it used to be called hdc, I doubt it.  :)
<hornsby> jeramy, at least you know the problem now :)
<jeramy> Oh, I already knew that Linux doesn't detect it sometimes.
<hornsby> what is the brand ?
<jeramy> The orange light comes on, and I can hear it spin up.
<andrea> wot brand?
<jeramy> HP Omnibook 6000.  :)
<hornsby> the dvd ?
<jeramy> Whatever came with an omnibook 6000.  :)
<hornsby> must be a LG :)
<jeramy> Could be.  :)  It's not labeled.
<hornsby> ok
<hornsby> well, did you get it work before you Breezed it ? :)
<jeramy> It works I think if you push it in hard enough when it's booting, but to test that theory I have to power down..
<hornsby> weird theory ! byebye :)
<jeramy> Before I re-installed, if I didn't push it in I'd get this kernel error when it tried to start LVM.
<jeramy> ciao!
<markc> my amarok won't play mp3s, plays oggs fine, any ideas ?
<hornsby> markc, is xmms playing the same mp3s amarok doesn't play ?
<markc> hornsby> no, it's not playing them either.. I think alsaplayer does though
<hornsby> try to use another engine in amarok to try
<hornsby> or actually, which one are you using now ?
<hornsby> try with any of Xine, gstreamer or artsd
<markc> hornsby> arts... hangon, xmms is playing mp3s from the command line, just not remotely via m3u/pls
<markc> hornsby> which engine do you think it best for amarok ?
<hornsby>  check your : sudo vi /etc/esound/esd.conf
<hornsby> and check in #flood what you should have
<yourghetek> kontact uses kmail?
<jeramy> yep
<yourghetek> mmm does kmail work with gmail?
<hornsby> markc, 
<markc> hornsby> yep, got that except my -as = 5
<hornsby> markc, i use arts
<jeramy> Y'know... that's a good idea.  :)
<jeramy> gmail supports POP3, I think.
<markc> hornsby> and your playing mp3s fine, I presume... perhaps it's because I'm using breezy
<jeramy> My only problem right now is that over the past month, I've got 150 Chinese spam in my inbox.
<hornsby> markc, well, breezy is very unstable and not recommended to work on
<jeramy> from gmail
<jeramy> hornsby: /dev/hdc is back
<hornsby> markc, there are not support for breezy right now
<hornsby> jeramy, great news :)
<jeramy> It was either the "push" theory, or the "I don't recognise this screwy DVD, so I won't load the drive" theory.
<hornsby> markc, you can hardly do anything at the moment with Breezy, so I recommended if you are not a dev, to go back to Hoary
<hornsby> jeramy, is udma on now ?
<markc> hornsby> there are a few little things that don't work, it's 99.9% okay (for me on amd64)
<hornsby> markc, you are one lucky guy :)
<Heart> are the backport debs for kubuntu and ubuntu the same?
<Heart> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<jeramy> o boy.  I put in a CD and now there's a "Mounting /dev/hdc" windows that staying open.
<Heart> and the "...extra" one ?
<hornsby> Heart, yes
<markc> hornsby> right, maybe I don't know how lucky I am then
<jeramy> hornsby: the only thing uncommented in hdparm.conf is "quiet"
<hornsby> jeramy, do you have dma = on ?
<jeramy> Not as a result of that.  Let me just run hdparm /dev/hdc -i
<jeramy> ok... not good.  It's just hanging there.
<amu> Heart: nope, ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net is done by a unknown person, while kubuntu's backports are offical
<hornsby> amu, what is the address then ?
<markc> hornsby> ah, amarok-xine is now playing an mp3... thanks for your help :)
<amu> see the topic
<hornsby> markc,  no prob
<jeramy> should I just kill -9 the hdparm?
<hornsby> amu, they are not backport in the topic, right ?
<jeramy> if it's even possible.  Its status is "uninterruptible"
<Heart> amu: you mean the kde3.4.1 deb !? but i cant see backports!?
<hornsby> Heart, I use the same as ubuntu, it worked so far
<Heart> k
<hornsby> jeramy, it's a funny dvd you have there
<Heart> i updated the list and aptitude wants upgrade eg mozilla-firefox.... but it updates mozilla-firefox to 1.0.4 and automatically installs "firefox" 1.0.4!? <-- why that?
<KaiL> the package name changed
<jeramy> yep.  Not much I can do about it at this point.
<Heart> so its now firefox?
<KaiL> yes
<Heart> but there are mozilla-firefox and firefox then installed... thats ok?
<KaiL> afaik "firefox" removes "mozilla-firefox" then
<amu> Heart: i'm not sure what you mean, but i'll never install software from untrusted internet source, there could be backdoors in it, root exploits and so on   
<Heart> "ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net is done by a unknown person" ... <-- he isn't "unknown"... he has an own place on http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Heart> or better... the mirormax... is the mirror from his backport
<amu> ubuntuforums.org sint in any relation of ubuntu/kubuntu it's a just a cool portal, nobody takes care about quality of the backpackes, no security maintance  
<hornsby> Heart is right : http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<amu> sint/isnt 
<hornsby> actually, amu is :) Ubuntu Backports is an unofficial, community project, and is NOT supported or endorsed by Canonical, Ltd., who makes Ubuntu. Please report all bugs to me via Ubuntu Forums, and NOT to Canonical!
<Heart> sure... though the name backports :) 
<amu> hornsby: sure i'm right, such backports can break your hole sys ... and than people complain kubuntu isnt working 
<hornsby> amu, true
<amu> this socalled "community project" isnt one .. if there something cool or missing everyone can join the Motu team  
<Heart> he "only" makes backports for web, graphic... things... no libs and system critical things....
<amu> .. which has quality standarts and security maintance 
<amu> Heart: do want test a "web.deb" from my archive, which send me your password and format your harddisk ? 
<hornsby> anyway, if you use kubuntu, you shouldn't need backporting :)
<amu> hornsby: in some cases you need them
<hornsby> ok, but it has to be very specific, not the everyday web/office guy, so if someone use them, probably he/her knows what they do
<Heart> i have some problems with firefox.... it causes 100% cpu usage when i start firefox
<amu> hornsby: ack, a good example is clamav 
<hornsby> amu, can't you install it without the backport ?
<amu> Heart: i've also firefox from hoary, it runs fine 
<Heart> runs fine here too till yesterday :( (didn't updated it)
<steph> how do i restart x? with kubuntu /etc/init.d/kdm restart doesnt do the job
<amu> Heart: that's another problem if you install 3rd level software nobody will hel you 
<Heart> steph: ctrl+alt+backspace !?
<amu> steph: press crtl-alt-back
<steph> hehe, cool
<steph> thank you!
<Heart> amu: i didnt have installed anything from backports till now :)
<amu> Heart: *g* not offical BACKPORTS are evil 
<amu> Heart: you run hoary? 
<Heart> yes
<amu> which case it produce 100% cpu load 
<Heart> ?
<amu> Heart: you start firefox and your cpu-useage is at 100% 
<Heart> yes
<amu> what happen if you move .mozilla .mozilla-old and restart it 
<Heart> so make a new profile?
<Heart> ohhh, one site i visit which was on a tab caused this!!! how can this be :(
<andrea> hey ppl.....i cant set up my 5.1 sound well
<andrea> i dont hear most channels when playing a dvd
<amu> Heart: :) 
<bigcyris> quit
<andrea> wot can i do?
<jeramy> andrea: what kind of sound card?
<jeramy> (I give no guarantees of solving your problem)
<jeramy> I've never had a 5.1 sound card
<andrea> i'm using an onboard soundcard
<andrea> with an Asus P4P800 mobo
<andrea> AC97 i think
<jeramy> I assume that there's no control for them in KMix?
<andrea> for the diverse channels?
<andrea> no
<jeramy> For anybody out there, is KMix tied to arts?
<jeramy> andrea: I'm wondering if you tried to run alsaconfig or something if it would show up there.
<jeramy> Try alsamixer, sorry, in a Konsole
<andrea> yeah they all seem off
<andrea> how can i turn them on in the alsamixer?
<jeramy> oh, you should just be able to use the arrow keys
<andrea> yes but i;m not getting something
<andrea> Centre/LFE jack as input.......wots that mean?
<jeramy> I have no idea what most of them are.  You probably don't want inputs though.  :)
<amu> andrea: i've a audigy with Tritech tr28602, i can finetune only 3 channels  
<andrea> seems to be working now ;)
<andrea> but i'mnot getting good vocals
<andrea> only the music sounds okay
<andrea> :(
<amu> same here, for computer-sound that's with me 
<andrea> wots LFE?
<jeramy> I take it it's a music DVD?
<andrea> what does LFE mean?
<andrea> no its a movie
<andrea> the soundtrack sounds ok
<andrea> but vocals and film sound seeem very FAAAR
<jeramy> Well.. we passed my realm of expertise a long time ago.  I take it you've played around more with the alsamixer settings?
<andrea> yes i'm trying
<andrea> :(
<jeramy> Sorry I can't be of any more help.  :(
<andrea> anyone knows wot LFE stands for ?
<andrea> np jeramy
<andrea> 10ks!
<jeramy> Low Frequency Effects
<jeramy> It's the "boom" track, apparently.  I just googled for it.
<andrea> i tihnk i fixed ;)
<jeramy> cool!
<andrea> well i still cant get the rears working
<andrea> is there a better mixer ican use?
<jeramy> Just for kicks, can you open up KMix and go to the "Switches" tab?
<andrea> yes and?
<jeramy> turn them all on?
<jeramy> Oh, I missed that "can't get the rears working" :(
<andrea> but wait
<andrea> i dont know wot certain stuff means
<andrea> its confusing
<andrea> Kmix is a MUST fix
<jeramy> It can't hurt to turn them all on and try them.  ;)
<andrea> nothing
<andrea> this should be as simple as "Front" "Rear" "Centre/Sub"
<andrea> come on!
<jeramy> no kidding.
<andrea> Spread front to surround and centre/LFE
<andrea> wot the hell is that supposed to mean?
<andrea> this is ridiculous
<jeramy> It may be that the people who wrote the Linux driver for the sound on that chip didn't have the specifications available.
<andrea> its the most widely used onboard sound system!!!!!!
<andrea> is there a detailed Kmix guide somewhere?
<jeramy> and if ASUS doesn't let anybody know how to talk to it, then we don't get a good driver.
<liz4rd> andrea: whats so complicated about kmix?
<jeramy> until someone reverse-engineers it (or most of it), which is likely the case here.
<jeramy> liz4rd: just some of the names are obtuse
<andrea> the names in kmix are horrible
<liz4rd> oh ok
<andrea> it should all be "Front" "Rear" "Centre/Sub"
<liz4rd> anyone trying out opera8? its pretty fast
<buz> its evil payware
<jeramy> andrea isn't getting sound with rear speakers in a 5.1 setup.
<andrea> is there a detailed kmix guide for 5.1 setup?
<liz4rd> buz:meh the text ads i dont care about
<buz> and it doesnt s upport extensions
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> w/e i guess i dont use it for movie viewing and what not
<andrea> so wot ur tellin me is....use windows for movies??
<andrea> come on :)
<buz> use a dvd player
<liz4rd> :P nah i user linux for movies
<andrea> i dont have a dvd player in my room :)
<andrea> if windows can make it work...then so should linux ;)
<liz4rd> my computer hasnt sniffed windoze for 9 months...i'm really proud :P
<buz> tehy have one big advantage: girlfriend understand them, too
<andrea> godddd
<andrea> i cant play a darn dvd ;(
<andrea> or better
<andrea> i cant hear anything
<liz4rd> OMG
<andrea> now i got front and rear and sub working well
<andrea> but no vocals :(
<andrea> name a pdf viewer plz?
<buz> kpdf
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> you beat me
<firasR> hi all
<liz4rd> hi
<andrea> i'm getting very angrry
<firasR> andrea:  why's that ?
<andrea> because i cant get a good 5.1 sound system set up
<andrea> and Kmix aint helpin
<firasR> andrea:  ur sound card's not working at all ?
<andrea> no it is
<andrea> but i cant get a good 5.1 setup
<andrea> its eiether a good 2.1 setup...or else front and rears with no audible vocals
<andrea> etc etc
<firasR> works ok with me at least with movies on my Creative Labs SB Live! with 5.1 speakers
<andrea> does anybody here use a 5.1 setup ??
<andrea> ok ermmm
<andrea> can u guide me ;) ?
<firasR> haven't tried anything else though
<andrea> so in the outputs....
<andrea> wot are the levels...one by one?
<firasR> didn't do much really, just worked out of the box
<firasR> however not all movies support this, and i had to fiddle with kaffeine/gxine/totem settings to get it working
<andrea> can i replicate ur levels?
<firasR> alright, here goes
<andrea> 10ks
<firasR> how about u tell me what u need and i'll tell u what it's set to in kmix
<firasR> they might differ if we have different sound cards
<andrea> ok....
<andrea> Master Mono
<andrea> is it mute?
<firasR> dont' have one, only got Master
<andrea> Master Surround?
<firasR> dont' have one 
<firasR> let's see if i can paste a screen print somewhere for u
<andrea> sure lol
<firasR> by the way, do u have a built-in sound card as well ?
<andrea> yes
<firasR> i remember that caused problems for me until i disabled it in the bios
<firasR> and what's ur PCI sound card ?
<andrea> i dont have a pci sound card
<andrea> i use the onboard one!
<firasR> andrea:  oh ok :) hehe
<firasR> u sure it can handle 5.1 ? does it have enough output jacks and all ?
<andrea> yes i'm sure
<andrea> and its perfect in windows :)
<andrea> it uses the mic jack as centre/sub etc etc
<andrea> 10ksss
<andrea> its so different lol
<andrea> :(
<firasR> andrea:  yeah that's the problem
<andrea> now i got front and rear and sub working ok
<philipacamaniac> Riddell, I found some improvements to the kwifimanager icons; interested?
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: sure
<philipacamaniac> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25474 (svg source included)
<andrea> damn damn damn damn damnnnn
<andrea> is there any other mixer i can try besides kmix?
<andrea> plzzzzz
<liz4rd> everyone upload your screenshots to http://irclikelife.com/liz4rd/upload username: public password: user
<yourghetek> ?
<liz4rd> :)
<yourghetek> ooooooh
<yourghetek> liking the interface
<liz4rd> thx
<yourghetek> how do i get to the "xml-rpc" to connect kontacts korganize to egroupware?
<liz4rd> upload a screenshot i just deleted the old ones
<yourghetek> uploaded a ubuntu logo hehe
<liz4rd> kubuntu
<liz4rd> :)
<tabasko> help, i changed resolution and under panel gots now black space :(
<petro> is the new Kopete not in the repos yet?
<philipacamaniac> kopete 3.4.1 is available at kubuntu.org
<petro> philipacamaniac: I take it you mean 0.10
<petro> philipacamaniac: but the one in the repositories seems to still have the MSN login bug
<philipacamaniac> I gave the package versino, specifically kopete 4:3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary2
<petro> philipacamaniac: ok, sure. It's still old as in it has a bug; MSN, on it, is unusable
<philipacamaniac> you've tested it using KDE 3.4.1?
<iahim> any one know a link for quake2 for ubuntu?
<petro> philipacamaniac: hm, nope. Not exactly sure how to update KDE; I apparently have latest kdebase/kdelibs, but I'm still running 3.4 here
<tabasko> hey, someone help with this black space please :,(
<tabasko> there snapshot: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/tabasko/valokuva1.png
<philipacamaniac> petro: see topic, you must add "deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main" to your sources.list
<tabasko> cosmetic problem, but still :(
<petro> philipacamaniac: yup, I have it there
<petro> oh no wait
<petro> heh. Didn't realise the extra folder there. Sorry. Will do now
<petro> Gonna try it out now; thanks for the help.
<bpfick> Has anyone here done a dual boot on Mac?
<morten> .... When will the next Kubuntu be released ?
<KaiL> October
<ToyMan> anyone here using win4lin?
<ToyMan> actually, it's win4linPro i'm looking at.  they have a .deb install, just wondered if there were performance/reliability issues...
<microhaxo> Yo guys
<microhaxo> i get this error when tryin to play AMERICAS ARMY
<microhaxo> Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".
<microhaxo> is there a simple fix for this?
<jeramy> ToyMan: I checked out their forums about 20 mins ago.  Looks like there's major speed issues.
<ToyMan> jeramy, yeah, i saw that too
<ToyMan> not sure if it's just the complainers posting, though
<jeramy> Me either.  But from the looks of things, it's just a prettied up version of QEMU
<jeramy> and I ran QEMU with the accelerator module on my PC, and then tried to install Windows XP.  Boy, was that a mistake.
<liz4rd> everyone upload your screenshots here :) http://irclikelife.com/liz4rd/upload/  username: public password: user
<jeramy> oops.  Gotta go!
<microhaxo> LIZ4rd
<microhaxo> how do you make your screen apear so big?
<microhaxo> mine looks fkin 800/600 res
<liz4rd> lol
<microhaxo> ?
<liz4rd> cuz i made it that size?
<liz4rd> upload a screenshot
<microhaxo> no
<microhaxo> i mean
<microhaxo> how can i make my desktop appear larger??
<microhaxo> you get me?
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> all windows and shit are HUUUGE
<microhaxo> i cant fit more than one console on my screen
<liz4rd> are you using KDE?
<microhaxo> yes
<liz4rd> control center
<liz4rd> look around
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> that helps
<microhaxo> Well
<efiloN> microhaxo: control center -> appearance & themes -> fonts
<microhaxo> found out somthin
<microhaxo> fontS?
<efiloN> then change the size of the fonts one or two steps down
<microhaxo> k
<efiloN> that's how I did it
<efiloN> dunno if that's the easiest way :P
<microhaxo> made things a lil better
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> the graphics driver
<microhaxo> wont RECOGNISE r420
<microhaxo> :|
<microhaxo> so i had to put it r350
<microhaxo> eh
<microhaxo> changed my resolution
<microhaxo> 1280/1024
<microhaxo> lot better :D
<efiloN> ;P
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> Back
<microhaxo> to 
<microhaxo> this damn AMERICAS ARMY error
<microhaxo> somthin with 0:0
<microhaxo> Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".
<microhaxo> anyone fix that?
<KaiL> bad driver?
<microhaxo> nah
<microhaxo> its fine
<microhaxo> get 7302 in glxgears
<KaiL> "NONSTANDARD" shoulds nice ;)
<microhaxo> eh
<microhaxo> its an error common to the unreal engine
<microhaxo> guys
<microhaxo> how can i change this?
<microhaxo> microhaxo@c-24-118-7-234:~$ fglrxinfo
<microhaxo> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<_matej> why kde 3.4.1 mirror dont works _
#kubuntu 2005-06-24
<microhaxo> #ubuntu
<kalenedrael> ok, and?
<bkudria> kdm doesn't display a list of users like i told it too...what gives?
<gtaylor> Anyone else here have to run k3b as root to get it to see your burning devices?
<seth_k> negative
<kalenedrael> nope
<Gombeni> I am absolutely new to kubuntu and just need to know very few basic things. how can I update things here (deb/apt-get/...) I tried deb but it seems it is not installed by default
<kalenedrael> though i usually run it as root (for backups)
<kalenedrael> be root, firstly
<airox> Gombeni: You are new to linux too ?
<Gombeni> no
<Gombeni> I just removed my fedora 4 in favour of kubuntu
<kalenedrael> if you like, you can use sudo
<airox> Gombeni: yum is kinda like apt-get :)
<kalenedrael> yeah, i've had memory management problems with fedora
<kalenedrael> apt-get install <package>
<airox> apt-cache search <keywords>
<kalenedrael> if you don't know what it's called, apt-cache search <package>
<airox> he!
<kalenedrael> yeah
<Gombeni> let me try, thanks
<airox> :)
<kalenedrael> should be pretty straightforward
<kalenedrael> one common command that i use (if a bunch of packages come separately but are part of the same overall thing that i want to install) is apt-cache search <package> | cut -d\  -f1 | xargs sudo apt-get install
<kalenedrael> that installs all the packages that apt-cache lists
<iahim> can anybody recomend a tv/fm tunner package for kubuntu?
<Gombeni> don't we have gcc installed by default?
<Gombeni> I have obtained a 5.04 kubuntu dvd
<Consty> Gombeni: are you using live cd or installed?
<Gombeni> no I installed it
<Gombeni> I am looking at a installed kubuntu screen ;)
<Gombeni> i have never used debian/ubuntu/xandros/... as root. 
<Gombeni> so I absolutely have no idea what is the difference between apt-get, deb, dpkg ...
<Gombeni> I need some good place to find a not very basic intro in order to RTFM
<cartel_> anyone using breezy?
<Gombeni> for instance I have just added a line to my /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gombeni> (deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main)
<mrmanic> Gombeni: it rocks pretty hard.  I love Debian's package management.
<cartel_> iahim: i saw one on freshmeat not long ago
<mrmanic> Gombeni: so now you'd do sudo apt-get update
<mrmanic> Gombeni: and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gombeni> a question, isn't gcc installed by default?
<Gombeni> or tex
<Gombeni> in order to upgrade my stuff (including kde) , do I need to close kde first?
<Gombeni> Am I asking too many questions? :D
<Consty> no you do not need to close it as far as I know
<airox> How do I select a package to install in aptitude ?
<airox> I have set focus on a package I want.
<airox> I guessed I should press 'g', but it doesn't work :(
<airox> nm, already found it :)
<Gombeni> is breezy the next version or it is always the name for development branch (like sid in debian) ?
<Gombeni> I get this: (good for me ;) )     checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<Gombeni> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Gombeni> I can't figure out which package I need to get (good for me again ;) )
<microhaxo> Guys how can i fix this?
<microhaxo> error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<seth_k> Gombeni: breezy is just the next version
<Gombeni> is it nearly stable or ... 
<seth_k> Gombeni, I'm running it on two computers and it works beautifully
<seth_k> Gombeni, but there's a lot of road left until October
<seth_k> Gombeni, I've been done for a day or two a few times, when big changes broke things
<Gombeni> which gcc it uses?
<Gombeni> 4?
<seth_k> yeah
<seth_k> it still has 3.3, 3.4
<seth_k> iirc
<seth_k> but it also has 4
<Gombeni> 4.0.0 is no good.
<Gombeni> but fedora seems to have fixed some of the bugs with it
<seth_k> hehe, right now it's 4.0.0-1
<seth_k> super new
<seth_k> ah, but supporting packages are 4.0.0-8ubuntu3
<Gombeni> 4.0.0 is blacklisted in kde
<seth_k> so probably some stuff fixed
<Bicchi> does any one knows how to install wine so that i can windows applications.
<Gombeni> kynaptic is wonderful!
<seth_k> no it isn't :/ it's missing a lot of features that are in synaptic
<seth_k> breezy is going to switch to kontrol, or at least try to
<Gombeni> but it is far better than package management stuff on fedora
<seth_k> true that :D
<seth_k> apt > *
<Gombeni> perhaps fedora has degraded my expectations of a package management system ;)
<seth_k> SuSE isn't much better
<seth_k> I was on SuSE for almost a year before I found Ubuntu
<liz4rd> its upload your screeshot hour!!! http://irclikelife.com/liz4rd/upload/ username: public password: user ^_^
<seth_k> rolleye
<liz4rd> ...
<seth_k> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/ :D
<liz4rd> meh w/e i think this one cuz i own it :P and its fun to see everyones screenshots
<liz4rd> for users ing kubuntu
* seth_k is away: out
<uli> HI, i have a problem
<uli> i cannot get the arts engine to run
<uli> with amarok
<uli> anyone an idea?
<uli> oke, i can start amarok, go to the options, where to choose "engine" and then i choose "aRts" ok. but there are no options to configure this ARTS below
<uli> i already tried with apt-get install amarok-arts, and "already newest" was the message..
<uli> has someone an idea what might be wrong, or what i have to download still?
<uli> ... anyone here?????
<uli> all asleep???
<airox> hi :)
<uli> hi
<airox> I installed ubuntu(!), and then installed kubuntu-desktop. Can I delete ubuntu-desktop now ?
<uli> forget it, all asleep in here
<airox> hehe
<airox> The answer can wait I guess ;)
<airox> So, you're having troubles with amarok ?
<uli> yes, i dont get the arts engine to make anything...
<airox> Is it running 
<airox> ?
<uli> i dont know
<airox> What doesn't work with amarok then ?
<uli> i can select "arts" as engine it in amarok but nothing works after that... no sound, no music... if i try xmms, all works fine.
<airox> hmm
<airox> I had something similar.
<airox> Streaming audio can play in XMMS, not in amarok.
<uli> but i want to use the arts engine, becuase i saw, there are aRTs applet available for the taskpanel
<airox> And running them both also delivered problems.
<airox> I installed this package: akode-mpeg 
<uli> well, i didnt get any sound out of arts, although i made a fresh install
<airox> And afterwards the streaming part was running :)
<microhaxo> man
<airox> And I could run XMMS and amarok side by side
<uli> k, ill check it ou
<airox> microhaxo!
<microhaxo> wha?
<airox> Still strugling with cedega ? :)
<microhaxo> i said fck it
<microhaxo> lol
<airox> :D
<microhaxo> anywa
<microhaxo> NOW
<microhaxo> americas army wont load
<microhaxo> GL_EXT_bgra not supported - bailing out.
<airox> hehe
<airox> Tried Enemy Territory yet microhaxo ?
<airox> Nice game ;)
<microhaxo> nah, Americas army :D
<microhaxo> but it wont WORK!
<airox> hehe :)
<microhaxo> damn errors
<microhaxo> and no one can help me
<microhaxo> GL_EXT_bgra not supported - bailing out.
<uli> thx very much!!
<airox> uli: Does it work ?
<uli> akode and libmad0 made it work
<airox> nice! :D
<airox> enjoy ;)
<uli> but still one problem left :-D
<airox> Which is ? :)
<uli> there is the possiblity to add an aRts applet to the panel... but i always get an error "applet could not be loaded" while trying this
<airox> Same thing over here :/
<uli> something for the performance, controls in the panel ;-)
<uli> :-(
<airox> I'm using sound mixer or something.
<airox> It's also in the add applet menu.
<uli> this works but, i wanted to figure out, if there were options available for start/stop/pause/volume  and all that in the panel with 1 click
<airox> ah
<uli> and i thought the arts panel might do this
<airox> Well the sound mixer can adjust volume.
<uli> the amarok tray too, but... but.. thats not enough :-D
<airox> hehe :)
<uli> i wonder... if there is still something to download
<airox> I'm deleting stuff over here :)
<airox> So I wanted to delete the whole GNOME scene ;)
<uli> u changing to kde?
<airox> Yeah.
<airox> I just like the way it feels.
<airox> And better support for my pda and mobile phone (bluetooth) etcetera :)
<uli> i like kde also better
<uli> ah there is a control panel for xmms too, damn this is a dependancy problem, i d better do this tomorrow^^
<airox> :)
<airox> Anybody has experience with bluetooth kde framework and voice gateway ?
<uli> thx for the held, airox, cy0lator
<airox> I still am in a search of a nice mail notifier.
<apollo2011> I used to have Konqueror automatically refresh when new files were added to the directory it was in, if they were created by another window/program.  Now it seems to have stopped doing that and I can't figure out where that setting is
<uli> there should be maybe with thunderbird. but i didnt try that out
<uli> i remember the winXp thunderbird version, that was nice: a small icon in the tray and a "message" symbol added, when new mail is arrived + sound
<uli> i guess this is available in linux too
<airox> hmm
<airox> knotes is nice :)
<airox> damn i love that program
<microhaxo> Guys
<microhaxo> i dloaded some NEW unnoficial drivers
<microhaxo> they are a .deb
<microhaxo> how do i run em?
<airox> You install them with `dpkg -i <package>.deb`
<microhaxo> l
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> do i need the <>?
<airox> dpkg -i nameofile
<airox> without the tags
<microhaxo> doesnt work?
* seth_k is back.
<airox> microhaxo: as root, so use sudo
<microhaxo> dammit
<microhaxo> it says
<microhaxo> i386 doesnt match system amd64
<microhaxo> bullshit
<microhaxo> dammit
<microhaxo> this can run 32bit programs
<airox> You have a AMD64 machine ?
<microhaxo> yes
<airox> Glad I haven't got one ;)
<microhaxo> BAH
<microhaxo> it is a good processor
<microhaxo> its this DAMN OS of a release
<microhaxo> BUGGY As hell
<microhaxo> no packages are offered at all
<_rob> anyone...
<microhaxo> shouldnt be released if there is no support!
<_rob> what is the name of the program/script that starts kde
<airox> _rob: no one
<microhaxo> startx
<airox> startkde ?
<_rob> as in.. what do i put in a kubuntu.desktop file
<_rob> there is no startkde
<_rob> i dont have the kubuntu-desktop metapackage though
<airox> There is startkde :/
<airox> /usr/bin/startkde
<_rob> airox: I dont have it
<airox> O_o
<_rob> maybe because i dont have kubuntu-desktop
<airox> hehe
<airox> hmm
<_rob> because of a conflict with the mesa gl driver or something like that?
<_rob> it makes me remove the non-free nvidia driver which i unfortunately need
<airox> You have to install kubuntu-desktop and it will be available in your session manager (KDM or GDM).
<airox> KDE that is.
<_rob> kubuntu-desktop makes me REMOVE nivida-glx and xlibmesa-glu... the first of which i want
<airox> Can't you install them afterwards ?
<_rob> if i try, bye to kubuntu-desktop
<airox> Ah :)
<airox> Strange ;)
<_rob> and even though i now have that, still no startkde
<_rob> ah
<_rob> ideas?
<airox> nope
<_rob> agh
<cameron> hey, anyone who can help me out?  Im new to *nix and am having some troubles buliding/installing gtk
<cameron> anyone?
<crimsun> truechaos: you don't need to compile gtk+
<truechaos> its included?
<crimsun> truechaos: libgtk2.0-dev is the installable package if you need to compile gtk2 apps
<crimsun> libgtk2.0-0 is the runtime package that's installed with ubuntu
<truechaos> ok, im having troubles getting firefox installed then, its claiming i dont have gtk :P
<truechaos> error im getting is...
<truechaos> Fail: Could not find GTK+ user interface toolkit
<microhaxo> open up package manager search for gtk and dload it
<crimsun> truechaos: didn't you aptitude install mozilla-firefox?
<truechaos> aptitude?  note, ive been using this (my first *nix) for about 2 hours, ive got no idea what anything means... just kinda learning as i go :P
<_rob> can anyone give me a copy of startkde?
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<Ghetek> how do i get a list of running processes and kill one?
<Ghetek> amarok crashed
<sbcl3> can one export the journal entries in kontact? i'd like to keep a journal there but i'm hesitant if i can't export it...
<sbcl3> can one export the journal entries in kontact? i'd like to keep a journal there but i'm hesitant if i can't export it...
<penguinboy> i would liek to know that as well
<penguinboy> MONCHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<liz4rd> MONCHYY , PENGUINBOY!!!!
<penguinboy> lizardboy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<penguinboy> when did you show up???
<monchy> hiyo
<liz4rd> liz4rdboy :P
<sbcl3> can one export the journal entries in kontact? i'd like to keep a journal there but i'm hesitant if i can't export it...
<monchy> msn is broken :(
<sbcl3> msn? die
<penguinboy> hey Liz4rdBoy.....seen transgress tonight????????????
<liz4rd> eah
<liz4rd> yah
<liz4rd> he phoned me :)
<penguinboy> how was your day, my friend?
<monchy> liz4rd has seen him in his dreams
<penguinboy> he better not
<liz4rd> good you?
<penguinboy> i am a jealous type
<sbcl3> no one knows?
<sbcl3> (the kontact issue)
<monchy> he dream cheated on you lol
<penguinboy> LOL
<liz4rd> if we did we would tell you :P
<penguinboy> he's my cute little lizard
<liz4rd> yes my lil rice muffin
<liz4rd> :P!!!!!
<liz4rd> brb
<penguinboy> lol
<monchy> haha
<penguinboy> k
<penguinboy> monch...I need trangress to set up my wireless!
<monchy> so track him down
<penguinboy> sniff sniff i do not know hoe
<monchy> play some http://www.addictinggames.com/kittencannon.html to keep you busy
<penguinboy> hey...I just got a great E-mail...it is offering a fantastic buy on Cialis
<penguinboy> dang...no shockwave
<penguinboy> can you apt-get shockwave?
<monchy> don't think so
<penguinboy> hey KK
<penguinboy> where is liz4rd my little love kitten????
<transgress> penguinboy: don't make me kill you
<penguinboy> HEY TRANSGRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<penguinboy> I hear you have been phone chattin' with my little love kitten!
<sbcl3> is there a quick way to change the order of the windows?
<sbcl3> (i have five below, i want one to show before another)
* penguinboy thinks transgress is on a pay customer tech call
<penguinboy> hey hey seth
<seth_k> quiet tonight?
<penguinboy> yes
<penguinboy> monchy is playing a game involving shooting cats out of a cannon, i think transgress is on a customer service call, and I do not know where my little love kitten, liz4rd , has disappeared to
<penguinboy> MEz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<monchy> hey that's a fun flash game ;p
<penguinboy> i need to download shockwave once day
<penguinboy> one
<transgress> penguinboy: you on jabber?
<penguinboy> Mex isn't it 5:30 am in your neck of the woods?
<penguinboy> yes
<penguinboy> your ofline
<transgress> eh no i'm not
<penguinboy> mmm
<transgress> try disconnecting and reconnecting
<transgress> and also add transgress@jabber.unoc.net
<penguinboy> [10:38:57 PM]  *** transgress@jabber.org is Offline
<penguinboy> [10:40:06 PM]  *** transgress@jabber.org is Offline
<transgress> add the other username i have see if it works
<Bicchi> how do i install wine so that i can run windows applications from ubuntu.
<seth_k> sudo apt-get install wine :P
<seth_k> or click wine in (k|S)ynaptic
<MyGhetek> kontact weather to work with fahrenheit not celsius?
<Bicchi> seth_k: i do not find wine with synaptic?
<seth_k> Bicchi, it is in universe
<penguinboy> are all of your repositories checked
<seth_k> are you running Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Bicchi> kubuntu
<seth_k> okay
<seth_k> in a terminal
<Bicchi> no kde
<seth_k> type sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<seth_k> You will see some lines that start with the # sign
<seth_k> remove the # sign in front of the 4 lines that talk about "universe"
<seth_k> then save the file, and restart (k|S)ynaptic
<Bicchi> yeah, i have those removed allready
<seth_k> okay, then try doing a Reload in Synaptic
<Bicchi> i have done that also
<seth_k> :/
<seth_k> what architecture are you running?
<Bicchi> and when i search for wine, i  only get wine-doc
<Bicchi> 64 biut
<seth_k> ah ha
<seth_k> no 64 bit pkgs for wine
<Bicchi> shot
<seth_k> :/
<Bicchi> do you know when a release will be made?
<seth_k> no idea, I don't have anything 64-bit
<seth_k> so I don't follow it
<Bicchi> cool, thanks for you help
<seth_k> sorry about that
<seth_k> might ask on the forums
<seth_k> they might have an answer for you
<Bicchi> yeah, i am searching now
<seth_k> 64-bit wine wouldn't do you much good since almost all Windows apps are still 32-bit
<seth_k> might have to run 32-bit wine in a chroot or something
<Bicchi> yeah but a 64 bit wine could perhaps run the 32 bit apps.
<seth_k> yeah, I don't know enough to tell you whether it would or not. Since this isn't kde-specific, I'd ask over in #ubuntu too :)
<Bicchi> yeah, let me try that also
<MyGhetek> i can never open kate from within root http://pastebin.com/300723 i get some weird errors
<Bicchi> MyGhetek: yeah, me too
<Bicchi> MyGhetek: so i use gedit
<MyGhetek> do you know how to fix it?
<Bicchi> MyGhetek: nope
<MyGhetek> root@Ghetek:/home/administrator # gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<MyGhetek> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<MyGhetek> Xlib: No protocol specified
<MyGhetek> (gedit:9327): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<MyGhetek> my gedit does it too
<Bicchi> MyGhetek: then its different i only get it with kate
<Bicchi> MyGhetek: Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-john" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Bicchi> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<Bicchi> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<Bicchi> thats what i get
<sproingie> just copy .xauthority from whatever user has the console open
<Bicchi> sproingie: could you elavorate
<sproingie> [20:07]  <MyGhetek> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<sproingie> you just need to copy your .Xauthority to root's home dir
<MyGhetek> how do i do that
<sproingie> or xauth add root's .Xauthority ... never actually done it that way
<sproingie> it's a file in your home dir, named .Xauthority
<sproingie> copy it to /root
<seth_k> MyGhetek, kate is not supposed to be opened with root
<seth_k> MyGhetek, use kwrite
<sproingie> seth_k: what if one wants to edit a file as root?
<MyGhetek> yeah but gedit is same error
<seth_k> same error? probably different cause
<seth_k> imo
<sproingie> the kdecache thing is something i don't know about.  the connection refused is due to missing xauthority
<sproingie> i used to just "xauth +" back in the day but that doesnt work anymore
<sproingie> or maybe it was a different command, i don't recall
<sproingie> xhost
<sproingie> xhost +local:root
* sproingie is pretty rusty with unix
<Bicchi> MyGhetek: try  kdesu kate                  or                    kdesu gedit
<MyGhetek> k
<sproingie> i always just xauth +local:root
<N17R0> eh whatsup
<sproingie> tho that seems to open all local connections
<MyGhetek> how can i see the open processes?
<N17R0> i have a annoying problem with the sounds of firefox
<Bicchi> MyGhetek: did it work?
<MyGhetek> yeah kdesu worked
<MyGhetek> thanks
<N17R0> when u do Ctrl+F in firefox, and search for a word in a website wich do not exist, it become RED and bleeps a error sound. But now (i dunno how) that sounds bleep is gonne, and now the bleep sound comes from my motherboard :/
<N17R0> how can i repair this ?
<Bicchi> actually it comes from my motherboard also and it allways has in my case.
<N17R0> hmm, then i just noticed that today, or i become crazy
<N17R0> i swear i heard a normal sound few days ago
<liz4rd> so whats everyone doing?
<monchy> playing kitten cannon
<liz4rd> lol
<monchy> slow night with no IM
<sproingie> man, i wish cdecl were built into the C preprocessor
<sproingie> i'd love to do something like #cdecl declare signal as function returning pointer to function returning void
<sproingie> which parses in my brain far easier than void (*signal())()
<sbcl3> is there some sort of "encarta" for linux?
<osh> sbcl3: en.wikipedia.org?
<sbcl3> osh: i meant some sort of encyclopedia software
<sbcl3> a step beyond wikipedia
<osh> sbcl3: I thought wikipedia was an encyclopedia. Besides, the database is free for download so you could just write your own wrapper around it to browswe it offline. 
<sbcl3> osh: i'll probably do that with wikibooks..but not wikipedia...i don't want to use up 40GB just for an encyclopedia
<microhaxo> omg
<monchy> what's wrong now lol
<liz4rd> :O
<liz4rd> OMG HWAT
<liz4rd> what *
<monchy> guess nothing was wrong
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> i think he forgot but didnt wanan look like a fool
<microhaxo> kubuntu sucks
<microhaxo> :|
<microhaxo> atleast the 64bit one
<microhaxo> eh
<monchy> blasphemy!~
<microhaxo> hahah
<microhaxo> you run the amd64 release and say otherwise
<microhaxo> there are no packages
<microhaxo> nothing
<microhaxo> its bullshit i say
<microhaxo> DONT RELEASE AN OS IF YOU DONT HAVE SOFTWARE TO BACK IT UP!
<monchy> well i was smart enough to not buy a 64 bit processor right away ;)
<monchy> not sure how fc4 is with 64 bit support but you may want to check it out
<microhaxo> that sucks too
<microhaxo> i have went WAY TO  Far into this to quit
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> if it wasnt for all these damn problems
<microhaxo> hell i can fix kde without help, it quits i go to the xorg.conf file
<microhaxo> lol
<monchy> i imagine things will be better for 64 bit users in breezy
<monchy> not long to go
<microhaxo> wtf is breezy
<monchy> lol
<monchy> please be kidding :p
<monchy> it's the name of the next release of (k)ubuntu. breezy badger
<microhaxo> when is this expecteD?
<microhaxo> will it be kde?
<monchy> october, and yes there will be a kubuntu version of it
<microhaxo> eh
<microhaxo> thats a ways of
<microhaxo> f
<monchy> ah the time will fly right by
<mrmanic> microhaxo: you could always do gentoo or lfs
<microhaxo> err
<microhaxo> im too far into this os
<microhaxo> cant go back
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> installed way too much shit
<microhaxo>  ,/ configured
<microhaxo> plus i like this os
<microhaxo> redhat was shit
<microhaxo> knoppix was alright
<microhaxo> this seems best
<microhaxo> BTW i want a SMALL console on my desktop that is like SEMI TRANSPARENT
<microhaxo> how do i do so>??
<monchy> core 4 will be ok once they get some updates out to fix alot of the bugs
<microhaxo> Guys
<microhaxo> if i get cedega for i386 its not gonna work is it
<microhaxo> CEDEGA cant even fkin run on my amd64 kernel right?!
<monchy> http://transgaming.org/forum/ is the forums for cedega micro maybe you can find some answers there
<microhaxo> whats a good VIDEO PLAYER
<microhaxo> ?
<microhaxo> is there a package with all codecs in it?
<monchy> http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<cewe_fs16> gggggggg
<microhaxo> guys how can i install a console on my desktop like a transparent one?
<pd_> microhaxo, 
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> ?
<pd_> do u want ur console to be transparent
<microhaxo> yea but i want it real time
<microhaxo> none of that wait 1 second to load bacground
<pd_> microhaxo, did u try the settings
<pd_> it has an option to make ur Konsole transparent for mc too
<pd_> settings - > schema
<MyGhetek> how do i change my audio engine?
<MyGhetek> i need to switch to esd
<pd_> MyGhetek, esd according to me is for gnome
<pd_> in KDE u should use arts
<MyGhetek> i need to run a game that needs esd
<MyGhetek> do you know how to change it?
<microhaxo> Yo
<microhaxo> how do i make KDE GLASS LIKE?
<pd_> MyGhetek, u might have to install the libraries for esd for that
<MyGhetek> already got em
<pd_> MyGhetek, cant u intruct the game to look for arts
<MyGhetek> nope
<paxon> Hi.
<paxon> Anyone knows how to stop a printing job?
<pd_> paxon, if the print job is in the que u can use lprm
<pd_> but if it has already started printing i generally switch off the printer :)
<paxon> lol
<paxon> So no way to simply abort?
<microhaxo> yo guys
<microhaxo> is there any way
<microhaxo> to install the 32bit kernel over my amd64 release lol?
<microhaxo> ubuntu
<microhaxo> #ubuntu
<slow-motion> hello
<microhaxo> same day different shit...
<slow-motion> kubuntu says me while booting it has a temporary failure in name resolution
<slow-motion> i relly did not do anything. i had not changed something
<microhaxo> what version of kde is runnin in kubuntu
<slow-motion> now3.4.1
<pd_> slow-motion, were u connect to the internet while the time of booting
<slow-motion> yes it makes the namesserver resolution and trys to connect
<slow-motion> i gave a hardware router 
<slow-motion> have
<pd_> slow-motion, does this happens always
<slow-motion> since yesterday always
<pd_> slow-motion, at whcih stage does it say this error
<microhaxo> whats the best THEME FOR kde?
<microhaxo> in your opinion
<slow-motion> it was working before but then i get some complete hangs of kubuntu, i even cant use the keyboard anymore and have to push the reset button
<slow-motion> at the stage of booting where he does everything and get a OK for that
<pd_> microhaxo, i did not like the standard themes that came with it so I use my own settings
<pd_> slow-motion, does that error come during time of ntp sync
<slow-motion> i was using a cheap network card with a rtl8139c chipset and yesterday it stopped working under linux and windows, now i use a sk net flash card and it works under windows but not under linux
<microhaxo> Hmm, KDE IS ACTING SLOW
<microhaxo> ?
<liz4rd> OMG!...CHEESE!
<slow-motion> it comes close the the ntp sync, but the ntp sync gives no errors but it also did not work, the nameserver resolution is not working
<slow-motion> i dont know what could be wrong. i did not changed anything at the configuration
<theD3viL> Why my mozilla-mplayer wonts play mpeg files or avi or whatever files ?
<slow-motion> bye
<microhaxo> WTF
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hi guys ;)
<microhaxo> #ubuntu
<microhaxo> dammit
<microhaxo> anywho
<microhaxo> guys i have a ATI RPM
<microhaxo> how do i convert it to deb to install?
<microhaxo> #linuxhelp
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lemme try and find something
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sudo alien package_file.rpm
<LuNaTiK^GuY> microhaxo: sudo alien package_file.rpm
<LuNaTiK^GuY> where package_file.rpm is ur rpm file
<microhaxo> thats it
<microhaxo> someone with ati card send me your XORG.conf file plz
<microhaxo> #ubuntu
<airox> I installed ubuntu(!), and then installed kubuntu-desktop. Can I delete ubuntu-desktop now ?
<microhaxo> guys, enemy territory says that mesa driver is what i have but fglrx info shows ATI as my driver
<microhaxo> so
<microhaxo> how the hell do i fix this?
<microhaxo> You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!
<microhaxo>  Driver DLL used: libGL.so.1
<microhaxo>  If this is intentional, add
<microhaxo>        "+set r_allowSoftwareGL 1"
<microhaxo> #linuxhelp
<airox> Anybody perhaps know if there is such a thing like a stream browser for amarok ?
<airox> Like winamp has ?
<microhaxo> FUCK YOU DEBBIE!
<microhaxo> damn UBUNTU moderated my ass
<microhaxo> :|
<Riddell> microhaxo: do not use that sort of language here
<microhaxo> Ban my ass
<microhaxo> i dont care
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wwoooo whats goin on here
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ?
<microhaxo> im starting stuff
<microhaxo> thats waht
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok
<microhaxo> lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> now can you give us more details?
<microhaxo> Well
<microhaxo> im mad cuz UNBUNTU devoiced me
<microhaxo> and
<microhaxo> ENEMY territory thinks i dont have 3d acceleration
<microhaxo> so..
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and is it Kubuntu's fault??
<microhaxo> for enemy territory
<microhaxo> yes
<microhaxo> for
<microhaxo> ubuntu no
<microhaxo> :D
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok...Enemy Territory
<microhaxo> yea
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lets try to get around this
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> wanna know the error?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> from wot i recall, you've got an ATI card?
<microhaxo> Yes
<LuNaTiK^GuY> did u install the 3d accelerated driver?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hey peeps...any1 ever played Enemy Territory with an ATI card
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i add prelinking to kubuntu?
<Mason59> Hi all.  Does anyone know what the default password is for user postgres after installation?
<buz> usually none at all
<Mason59> thanks buz.  sudo su postgres works
<Mason59> :)
<Do-It-Now> hi all
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hi all...is there any program i can use to make dvd-authoring
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ie....create a dvd myself...with chapters etc?
<Gombeni> I have always used mc in other distros, now I have switched to kubuntu and it is not installed by default. So it raised this question for me if there is a good alternative for mc or not.
<Gombeni> Does anyone use an alternative recommended way?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wots rc?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sorry
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wots mc?
<Gombeni> midnight commander
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot is it for?
<Gombeni> simple file management
<LuNaTiK^GuY> like?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm a noob ;)
<Gombeni> like NC in old DOS days?
<Gombeni> me too :D
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm afraid i cant help much.....
<buz> why not use mc if you like it?
<Gombeni> Does anyone recommends using/not using mc
<buz> i hate it 
<Gombeni> that's what I needed to hear
<buz> but i always hated the commander apps so thats just me
<Gombeni> so you may have an alternative way,
<buz> mc is in the repositories anyway
<buz> i use konqueror ;)
<Gombeni> sometimes I need to manage a lot of files, when I don't need anything but speed
<LuNaTiK^GuY> my sources list is fully updated
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yet i still dont have the most recent version of firefox :(
<Gombeni> in those tiny amounts of times I have always used mc to manage files
<Gombeni> now I am trying to learn any other good alternative
<Gombeni> perhaps using Konqi in text mode
<leafw> Hi
<leafw> is it possible to install kubuntu from a livecd ?
<leafw> which boot image should one choose
<buz> LuNaTiK^GuY: there is no updated firefox in the repos
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :(
<buz> it sticks at 1.0.2 but gets security fixes
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but i need the latest to get the skins :)
<buz> click on the bugtraq link it shows
<buz> theres an explanation what you should do
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot??
<Riddell> leafw: you can't install from a live CD currently
<Riddell> leafw: boot with the defaults unless there is a problem
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok ok found
<leafw> Riddell, well, ok ... just run out of CDs and need to install kubuntu
<leafw> xD
<leafw> netinstall could be an option, but don't know about this ppc doing that
<cspan> hi, anyone here has gambas installed on a ppc?
<cspan> when i install it and try to run it
<cspan> it segfaults
<markc> what packages do I need to install to do a debian/ruls binary for a deb-src package ?
<markc> I don't want to install the kitchen sink, just enought to do a debian/rules thing
<markc> debhelper ?
<Riddell> markc: what do you mean by "do a debian/rules thing"?
<markc> just to build a basic source package... like, I have gcc, patch diff, etc, but I suspect I need some debian related packages to help build... err, debian packages... new install of kubuntu
<markc> ie; debian/rules:8: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk: No such file or directory
<markc> etc
<Riddell> fakeroot, devscripts, build-essential, cdbs
<Riddell> compile with  debuild
<Riddell> it'll tell you what else needs to be installed
<markc> ah thank you riddell :)
<markc> wow, debuild is sweet... thanks for that one
<Riddell> debuild just calls dpkg-buildpackage but with some extra checks
<Dark_Sith> hello peopl
<markc> Riddell> is there such a thing as NMU packages for breezy ?
<Dark_Sith> anyone uses k3b ?
<dewey> yes ask your ?
<Dark_Sith> i can't seem to burn dvd's, i keep gettint a growisofs error
<Riddell> markc: no.  in ubuntu anyone can upload any package (maintainers have privilages on none, universe or all)
<markc> Riddell> really! that should help cover ground... I'm trying to build qjaqckctl but it fell in a heap... I'll keep trying... where are the details of how to upload something if I succedd ?
<jeramy> Dark_Sith: I wonder if you have the dvd tools package...
<Dark_Sith> jeramy: yes i do
<jeramy> Is there a -r or +r variant?
<Riddell> markc: you have to become a member then a maintainer to upload, before that get a MOTU to upload, either poke me or ask on #ubuntu-motu
<jeramy> Hm, I only see dvd+rw-tools...
<markc> Riddell> okay, cool... there are a few audio apps I would like to puch along
<markc> push
<jeramy> Oh, there's dvdrtools, tool...
<jeramy> too.
<Riddell> markc: tell me when you have a working qjackctl package and I'll take a look at it
<Riddell> markc: patches need to be in debian/patches  and version number should be changed to -Xubuntu1 instead of -XbuildY
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i install new themes for firefox with Kubuntu
<LuNaTiK^GuY> where is kwin-baghira installed?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i downloaded it from Kynaptic
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but hwo can i use it?
<spiral> I can't upgrade to kdesdk 3.4.1, is it normal ?
<spiral> LuNaTiK^GuY: go in kcontrol & look for look&feel
<LuNaTiK^GuY> appearance and themes?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> found :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm off peeps
<LuNaTiK^GuY> cya! :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kubuntu is AWESOME!!!!!!!!! actually easier than windows for office use!!!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and eye-candy is...........well............(GRIN)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ciao!
<markc> riddell> bugger, both qjckctl and qsynth fail with -> configure: error: Qt library not found. Maybe QTDIR isn't properly set
<markc> riddell> but it is set properly -> echo $QTDIR = /usr/share/qt3
<Rainbow> ciao
<Riddell> markc: is it set in debian/rules?
<Thomas2> Hi ... I do have a problem using kubuntu, regarding my sound card. 
<kalenedrael> ok
<kalenedrael> and...?
<Thomas2> symptoms: soundcard works under gnome, but not under kubuntu
<Thomas2> s/kubuntu/kde
<Thomas2> Gives me the "Device /dev/dsp is not writeable" error message.
<Thomas2> any suggestions?
<Drako60> has anyone had problems with apt-get update piping the packages.gz file it downloads to bzip2?
<markc> riddell> in the cinfigure line, yes ->  QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3 CFLAGS="$(CFLAGS)" ./configure --host=$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE) --buil$ ... etc
<BkE> hi :)
<Thomas2> hi...
<BkE> I just wanna say, I love Kubuntu. I've tested some distro's and i think kubuntu is the best one.
<Riddell> markc: it seems to have built fine before
<Riddell> BkE: you're welcome :)
<BkE> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 5.04 - hoary Kernel: 2.6.10-5-386 GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | Desktop: KDE: 3.4.1 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.4.3
<BkE> ;)
<markc> Riddell> in hoary ? ... like I say, both qjackctl and qsynth both fail at the same point so maybe I still have something not set up right, or a missing devel package... this is an amd64/breezy box but that should not matter
<Riddell> markc: yes, I see the same problem.  strange
<markc> Riddell> hmm,  error: Qt library not found... maybe x86_64 does matter
<markc> Riddell> using gcc-4.0 ?
<Riddell> markc: amd64 doesn't matter, I get same Qt library not found issue on breezy x86
<Riddell> markc: it's because it's not finding /usr/include/qt3
<markc> Riddell> hmm,  error: Qt library not found. <- ? that's a strange header error :-)
<Riddell> markc: if you look at config.log you'll see the error is that it can't find qglobal.h
<markc> Riddell> ah right -> ll /usr/share/qt3/include/qglobal.h exists for me
<Riddell> markc: /usr/share ?
<Riddell> markc: it's looking in /usr/include but needs to look in /usr/include/qt3 as well
<markc> Riddell> a link... /usr/share/qt3/include -> /usr/include/qt3
<markc> Riddell> right, I thought it would default to looking in $QTDIR/include
<Riddell> markc: it should but it seems to use an old build system which doesn't
<markc> Riddell> I've tried adding --includedir=/usr/include/qt3 to the configure line... it's there in the start of the configure output, but still the same error
<TrueChaos|Laptop>  hey, im getting an error that im not able to compile simple c++ programs when i try to ./configure superkaramba
<markc> error: Qt library not found. <- ? 
<markc> by any chance ?
<TrueChaos|Laptop> nope, i solved that one
<TrueChaos|Laptop> found the qt lib and got in installed
<TrueChaos|Laptop> :P
<markc> TrueChaos|Laptop> I've got the libs installed but still getting that same error, gcc-4.0
<markc> TrueChaos|Laptop> what error are you getting ?
<TrueChaos|Laptop> configure:21323: error: Your Installation isn't able to compile simple C++ programs.
<TrueChaos|Laptop> Check config.log for details - if you're using a Linux distribution you might miss
<TrueChaos|Laptop> a package named similiar to libstd++-dev.
<markc> TrueChaos|Laptop> got g++ ?
<TrueChaos|Laptop> yep
<TrueChaos|Laptop> i believe anyway
<markc> ll /usr/bin/g++*
<markc> should be a link to g++-3.4 or g++-4.0
<TrueChaos|Laptop> o.O i thought i installed it, but i must not have... lemmeh try the configure now
<Drako60> is there possibly a .deb for irssi-text-0.8.10?
<TrueChaos|Laptop> ok, got past that, now its asking for qt lib, which im absolutly sure i installed
<markc> Drako60> breezy here and I only have -> irssi-text        0.8.9+0.8.10rc5-0
<Drako60> how did you get 0.8.10rc5?
<markc> Drako60> breezy
<Drako60> ahh i don't want to go with breezy
<markc> Drako60> you could pin to hoary and try and pull in just that package... might work, might stuff up
<Drako60> yeah it does choke a bit, on libc6 and perl
<Drako60> hmm i can't seem to find libc6 anywhere on the repo
<markc> Drako60> apt-cache search libc6
<Drako60> yeah i can find it in apt but not the right version, and i don't have the breezy repo in sources.list because i'm not sure the url
<BkE> I have a question. I want to run an eggdrop, i've unzipped it in /home/bke and then i type in konsole: ./configure, but he says i need tcl. Which tcl version?
<jeramy> an eggdrop?
<jeramy> BkE: I have tcl8.4 installed by default, I believe...  You may just need the tcl8.4-dev package?
<LazyboY> I have a question. I vould like to mount a network windows share but it fails to mount. I'v tryed the following commando: sudo mount //10.0.0.4/linux /mnt/NetWork -o username=guest,password=guest .. But i keep getting the same error.. wrong fs type, bad option.... Some one help me plz.
<martinjh99> Have you got samba-client packages installed?
<LazyboY> yes
<LazyboY> but I dont have smbmount.
<martinjh99> This is the line I had in my fstab when I had Fedora running - Im presuming it will be the same for Ubuntu - Not tried it yet!
<martinjh99> smbfs is the fs type - Try that.
<LazyboY> ok..
<LazyboY> thanks.,
<Gombeni> does anyone have any comments on wether using/not using mc?
<martinjh99> No worries
<martinjh99> I don't personally use it Gomberi sorry!
<liz4rd> Gombeni: i use it everyday...i dont think i could compleete anything without it
<Gombeni> I have always used it but now I am just want to if there is another good solution or not
<liz4rd> no not really
<liz4rd> i think mc rawks
<liz4rd> i wish i could change the color scheme tho :P
<Gombeni> why not?
<Gombeni> .
<martinjh99> Lazyboy did that work?
<Gombeni> why not
<liz4rd> i dont know ...blue isnt my thing
<liz4rd> :P
<berkes> oi!
<Gombeni> wow! I am stuck
<Gombeni> :-(
<liz4rd> on what?
<brk3> hi.. was php on kubuntu not configured with-gd? is there a way i can enable it without recompiling?
<berkes> is there a place where I can post/vote for apps to become ubuntu/kubuntu packaged?
<berkes> brk3:  afaik it is.
<berkes> you must install php-gd, though, brk3
<brk3> berkes: ohh
<brk3> berkes: im not seeing that package in the respitories..
<LazyboY> martinjh99: I get the same error when i try using smbfs.   sudo mount -t smbfs //10.0.0.4/linux /mnt/NetWork -o username=guest,password=guest ... Error : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //10.0.0.4/linux, missing codepage or other error..
<jeramy> so am I
<berkes> php4-gd brk3
<liz4rd> brk3 is the name of a rootkit :P
<Gombeni> is it (mc) only in universe ?
<jeramy> I just looked at the description for smbfs.  You need it, for sure.
<Firetech> LazyboY: are you sure it shouldn't be \\ (or \\\\ because of \ being the escape character) instead of //
<martinjh99> Lazyboy> Hmmm  try putting the -t after the server name...
<LazyboY> ok.. 
<Firetech> when I use smbclient I have to use "\\\\host\\folder"
<LazyboY> ok.. but it gives me the same error as before.. 
<brk3> liz4rd: ya?!
<jeramy> Did you install the smbfs package?
<markc> LazyboY> maybe you need the smb kernel module loaded
<berkes> so, whom or where whould i turn to to get a package in the repositories?
<LazyboY> markc: how do I do that?
<liz4rd> brk3: :P yeah 
<brk3> liz4rd: ha ha
<LazyboY> markc: or make sure it is running.
<markc> LazyboY> a guess but does 
<brk3> wheres the file again to uncomment apt-sources..
<markc> LazyboY> lsmod | grep smbn show anything ?
<TrueChaos|Laptop> markc, did you ever get superkaramba working?
<markc> LazyboY> lsmod | grep smb (I don't know what the module is called)
<jeramy> LazyboY: I just installed the smbfs package and then ran sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.105/Shared test and it worked.
<martinjh99> Lazyboy>  apt-get install smbfs
<markc> TrueChaos|Laptop> nope, never tried it
<LazyboY> ok..
<TrueChaos|Laptop> oh
<LazyboY> I will try .. 
<martinjh99> Lazyboy>  sudo mount //server/martin tmp/ -t smbfs -o username=martin,password=***,uid=1000,gid=1000
<TrueChaos|Laptop> im getting this error in make, configure went fine...  bar_python.cpp:27:20: Python.h: no such file or directory
<brk3> liz4rd: googles not showing any connection :p il take ur word for it thogh
<LazyboY> thanks -- I will let you know If i get i to work.. 
<martinjh99> Lazyboy>  That works with smbfs loaded.
<liz4rd> brk3: i mite be hosting the file :P hold on
<LazyboY> martinjh99: I have smbfs loadet..
<markc> TrueChaos|Laptop> I just tried and apt-get install superkaramba and it seemed to install okay
<amu> TrueChaos|Laptop: ^^ "Python.h: no such file or directory" what do you think ? 
<martinjh99> Cool.  Try this now. sudo mount //server/martin tmp/ -t smbfs -o username=martin,password=***,uid=1000,gid=1000
<liz4rd> brk3: aweeeeee its brk2
<martinjh99> obviously changing things to suit...
<liz4rd> my bad
<liz4rd> http://xthost.info/liz4rd/.prox/local/brk2
<brk3> liz4rd: lol
<TrueChaos|Laptop> amu, i know it doesnt exist, but i cant find anything about it
<TrueChaos|Laptop> :S
<amu> TrueChaos|Laptop: so if it doesnt exist, you need the correct package which has the missing file ... 
<markc> TrueChaos|Laptop> installing python2.4-dev
<amu> TrueChaos|Laptop: sounds logic ? 
<amu> markc: brrr 
<brk3> just set up apache :) http://brk3box.servebeer.com
<brk3> who likes my amarok stat thing
<TrueChaos|Laptop> python3.4-dev is already the newest version
<LazyboY> martinjh99: I still get the same error.. even when the smbfs i loaded. 
<liz4rd> brk3: whast the noipupdate perl file for?
<markc> brk3> good one :)
<martinjh99> Hmmm no clue then I'm afraid - That line I gave you worked for me.  :( Sorry!
<LazyboY> thanks man.. 
<martinjh99> No worries - I still need help from time to time... ;)
<LazyboY> well I will try to remove smbfs and install it again..
<brk3> liz4rd: noip.com for dynamic dns.. its meant to run as a daemon but i made that to pass it the ip once kppp connects. if that makes any sense :)
<liz4rd> oh ok
<liz4rd> monchy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<monchy> hiyo
<liz4rd> sup
<monchy> tinkering with core 4
<monchy> you?
<liz4rd> blah...on texted based msn and jabber :D
<brk3> liz4rd: the aol thing is funny in the pics folder
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> lamo brk3 XD i just saw it
<liz4rd> should put it as an advertisement on a site :P
<brk3> ya was goin to but i like the non-cluttered home page at the mo
<liz4rd> same here
<penguinboy> liz4rd and monchy.....two of my favorite Kubuntuers!
<monchy> hi penguin
<penguinboy> hey
<liz4rd> hey my rice muffin
<penguinboy> hey my little oatmeal bar
<liz4rd> :P
<firasR> hi all
<liz4rd> thast a good one
<liz4rd> hey firasR
<penguinboy> ty
<brk3> hmmmmmm
<penguinboy> hey hey hey FirasR
* brk3 puts his ass against the wall
<firasR> how're u doin' liz4rd ?
<liz4rd> good you?
<firasR> hi penguinboy 
* penguinboy puts his ass aainst the wall....cool....nice
<firasR> liz4rd:  not too bad, thx
<liz4rd> lol anyone try centericp for textbased msn jabber icq yahoo irc and the works :D
* martinjh99 smiles at penguinboy...
<liz4rd> back off man
<penguinboy> hey martin!
<liz4rd> he's mine
<firasR> liz4rd:  i must've missed something here (and it might be good that i did)
<liz4rd> :P
<martinjh99> ;)
<liz4rd> lol yeah 
<penguinboy> LOL
* brk3 checks to make sure this isnt #homo
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
<liz4rd> your fuinny
<penguinboy> LOL
<liz4rd> LOL is there such a channe;
<liz4rd> ?
<unlosl> hi guys.
<liz4rd> penguinboy just joined
<firasR> liz4rd:  if u can think of it, there's a channel for it
<liz4rd> I KNEW IT
<firasR> hi unlosl 
<penguinboy> there is a channel called HOMO
<brk3> not on freenode i hope to god
<penguinboy> amazing!
<liz4rd> lol
<brk3> lol
<liz4rd> penguinboys's op in #homo
<LazyboY> martinjh99: thanks for helping me, I just got it working.. :)
<penguinboy> LOL
<martinjh99> Lazyboy> Cool!  Glad to be of assistance. :)
<penguinboy> hey I am the op
<penguinboy> kewl!
<liz4rd> XD
<penguinboy> what can one do as an op
<uniqairport> gah.. battery out.. bye.
<liz4rd> if someone askes you ...say its an acrnem or something
<brk3> liz4rd: whats XD?
<liz4rd> high on making oil
<penguinboy> Bill Gates next project
<penguinboy> hey pascalfr92 
<brk3> penguinboy: you not v. familiar with irc..?
<penguinboy> why would you say that?
<penguinboy> I consider myself very familiar with irc
<brk3> me?
<penguinboy> si
<brk3> <penguinboy> what can one do as an op
<brk3> just thought u didnt no..
<penguinboy> oh...i was just joking
<liz4rd> penguinboy considers him self very familiar with men aswell ;)
<penguinboy> liz4rd: is my teacher
<monchy> lmao
<liz4rd> ^_^
<penguinboy> yes...I am most familair with men 2
<liz4rd> lol
<penguinboy> especially the lizard man
<liz4rd> ^_^
<brk3> thats it - im outta here!
<penguinboy> i can tell you where his birth mark is
<liz4rd> lmfao
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> you gotta be kidding
<penguinboy> he left
<penguinboy> LOL
<liz4rd> lol i'm almost peeing my self
<liz4rd> lmfao
<liz4rd> !!! no one can take a joke
<liz4rd> but this was one of our best 
<Gombeni> do you now where can I change my *dm? I hate gdm
<penguinboy> joke??? joke??? no one told me we were joking??  monchy swore that you were in love with me
<liz4rd> Gombeni: use kdm :)
<firasR> liz4rd:  i'd be worried if i were u :) hehe
<liz4rd> LMFAO!!!!
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<liz4rd> lol i'd be to
<monchy> don't deny it liz4rd, your in love with his ass
<Gombeni> I wish to use kdm but which  /etc/*** file to touch ?
<liz4rd> :O i told you not to bring that up!
<Firetech> Gombeni: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<liz4rd> thats the one
<penguinboy> transgress told me you were in love with my ass...and i believe everyhting transgres telsl me
<liz4rd> i'm gonna kill that fucker
<Gombeni> thanks
<liz4rd> he's getting dreads in his hair right now
<liz4rd> *punches transgress*
<Firetech> Gombeni: you can edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager too, but the dpkg-reconfigure way is simpler
<penguinboy> yes his ex is putting the rastaman's hair up into deads
<penguinboy> he told me that after he told me how much you admire my ass
<monchy> lol
<liz4rd> dam you all
<penguinboy> lol
<monchy> he has a pic of it as his desktop
<penguinboy> yes I know
<penguinboy> he loomks at it longingly
<liz4rd> omg wha tfriends you guys are :(
<liz4rd> your supposed to keep that shit to your selfs
<liz4rd> altho it....is a nice ass
<liz4rd> XD
<penguinboy> and I mean l-o-n-g-i-n-g-l-y
<liz4rd> brb phonew
<penguinboy> LOL
<liz4rd> back
<liz4rd> it was penguinboy
<penguinboy> i hope the rastaman hurrys back
<liz4rd> fuckers always asking for money
<penguinboy> LOL
<monchy> lol
<liz4rd> :P
<penguinboy> how long does it take to get dreads?
<penguinboy> hey gdh
<gdh> good evening :)
<liz4rd> penguinboy: a long time really
<firasR> evenin' gdh
<penguinboy> perhaps I should get some dreads
<liz4rd> its 12:09 pm here :P
<penguinboy> 2:10 here
<liz4rd> penguinboy: no it wont make you smarter
<penguinboy> but will it make me purtier
<liz4rd> like trany?
<liz4rd> transgress*
<penguinboy> si senor
<liz4rd> lmao i'm gonna come on to the next person to come in here ^_^ LMFAO its gonna be funny
<firasR> 21:10 here
* firasR thinks to himself "and we wonder why there aren't as many people in #kubuntu as in #ubuntu"
<liz4rd> lnao
<penguinboy> that will be great liz
<liz4rd> this is pure fun
<penguinboy> ral fun
<penguinboy> real
<penguinboy> hey kman
<liz4rd> kman___: hey babe
<liz4rd> 2$ will get you anything
<liz4rd> what do you want?
<penguinboy> like what?
<liz4rd> I'M ASKING kman___!!!
<penguinboy> oh sorry
<penguinboy> don;t hot me
<penguinboy> hit
* firasR rolls his eyes 
<liz4rd> we need relationship coulnsling :(
<penguinboy> YES WE DO!
<firasR> seriously !
<liz4rd> LMFAO kman___ sorry man were fucking around
<penguinboy> stopping out on me...offering things for $2...flirting with trangress!
<penguinboy> thr shame
<liz4rd> :O OH NO YOU DIDNT
<liz4rd> i was offering my meat for 2$
<liz4rd> farmers beef
<liz4rd> from the farm
<liz4rd> you sickos
<liz4rd> XD
<penguinboy> shure
<penguinboy> shure
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<TrueChaos|Laptop> is there a system info tool, something like superkaramba, thats packaged with kubuntu?
<penguinboy> just download superkaramba
<liz4rd> i want icons on my desktop on xfce4 :(
<liz4rd> can i use superkaramba on xfce?
<penguinboy> such a whiney little baby
<penguinboy> lol
<TrueChaos|Laptop> penguinboy, i cant get superkarmba to work :P
<penguinboy> sudo aptitude install superkaramba
<penguinboy> mmm...it works on mine
<penguinboy> both lap and desk
<TrueChaos|Laptop> on kubuntu?
<penguinboy> yes
<penguinboy> kubuntu
<penguinboy> wait....download the tar and use Ark to extract it
<liz4rd> why?
<penguinboy> why what
<penguinboy> why do i love you so much my little snickerdoodle?
<penguinboy> there are may reasons
<penguinboy> many
<liz4rd> XD
<liz4rd> everyones getting scared
<penguinboy> lol
<monchy> snickerdoodle lol
<penguinboy> monchy is not scared......
<penguinboy> monchy likes homosexual banter between heterosexual men
<penguinboy> or are we metrosexuals
<TrueChaos|Laptop> penguinboy, when i run that, it says no packages matching superkaramba were found
<penguinboy> that is a nw term
<penguinboy> let me check true
<dank> hi
<penguinboy> penguinboy@desktop:~$ sudo aptitude install superkaramba
<penguinboy> Password:
<penguinboy> Reading package lists... Done
<penguinboy> Building dependency tree
<penguinboy> Reading extended state information
* liz4rd just installed it
<penguinboy> Initializing package states... Done
<penguinboy> The following NEW packages will be automatically installed:
<penguinboy>   libglib1.2 libgtk1.2 libgtk1.2-common libmikmod2 xmms
<penguinboy> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<penguinboy>   libglib1.2 libgtk1.2 libgtk1.2-common libmikmod2 superkaramba xmms
<penguinboy> 0 packages upgraded, 6 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<penguinboy> Need to get 2415kB/3705kB of archives. After unpacking 10.9MB will be used.
<penguinboy> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?] 
<penguinboy> true are all of your repositories checked
<TrueChaos|Laptop> repositories?
<KaiL_> ..stupid xmms dependency
<penguinboy> true do you have Synaptic
<TrueChaos|Laptop> kynaptic
<TrueChaos|Laptop> :P
<penguinboy> terrible
<penguinboy> type this at terminal sudo aptitude install Synaptic
<TrueChaos|Laptop> ok, its installing
<monchy> penguin what did you do to liz4rd he's awfully quiet lol
<penguinboy> he is looking at omline porn of me
<TrueChaos|Laptop> he assraped him moments ago
<penguinboy> www.penguinboyisonehotguy.com
<monchy> when pigs fly
<penguinboy> lol
<TrueChaos|Laptop> whats synaptic anyway penguinboy?
<TrueChaos|Laptop> another type of package manager?
<penguinboy> a better version of kynaptic
<penguinboy> true now launch synaptic and click on settibgs and repositories and make sure everything has a check mark
<penguinboy> where is my little snickerdoodle?
<liz4rd> here i am
<TrueChaos|Laptop> synaptic is taking forever to load
<penguinboy> true close any terminals that you may have openm
<TrueChaos|Laptop> ah
<TrueChaos|Laptop> ok
<TrueChaos|Laptop> maybe thats why it crashed and just disappeared
<TrueChaos|Laptop> :P
<TrueChaos|Laptop> grr
<TrueChaos|Laptop> it doesnt load.
<TrueChaos|Laptop> it just disappeard from my taskbar
<TrueChaos|Laptop> :S
<penguinboy> odd
<penguinboy> call in the lizard man
<TrueChaos|Laptop> liz4rd, any idea?
<liz4rd> oh sorry what?
<liz4rd> are we talking about?
<TrueChaos|Laptop> synaptic doesnt load
<TrueChaos|Laptop> just sits in the taskbar
<TrueChaos|Laptop> then disappears
<liz4rd> .... mmmm are you on kde?
<TrueChaos|Laptop> yep
<TrueChaos|Laptop> kubuntu.
<liz4rd> thast wierd
<penguinboy> yes
<penguinboy> perhaps he should reboot and try loading Syanptic again
<liz4rd> maybe
<TrueChaos|Laptop> o.O it finally loaded, after about the 8th time trying to load it.
<liz4rd> unless he's tryed it befor
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd>  htere we go
<penguinboy> click on settings and then repositories
<penguinboy> make sure everything is checkmarked
<penguinboy> then from terminal type sudo aptitude install superkaramba
<TrueChaos|Laptop> its updateing the repositories, bunch of download thingies.
<penguinboy> wait
<penguinboy> before you type sudo aptitude install supkaramba tye sudo aptitude update
<penguinboy> www.ilovemylittleliz4rdman.com
<penguinboy> hey eric....hows it hangin'?
<_eric> great man, thanks!
<liz4rd> ^_^
<liz4rd> he's homo watch out
<TrueChaos|Laptop> penguinboy, its working, your a god.
<_eric> hehe ;)
<liz4rd> no he's my slave
<penguinboy> glad to help 
<liz4rd> wtf are you talking about
<penguinboy> liz4rd is a homo 2
<liz4rd> fuck off
<penguinboy> we are both homos
<penguinboy> out loud and proud
<liz4rd> SPEEK FOR YOUR SELF
<penguinboy> LOL
<liz4rd> lol
<TrueChaos|Laptop> o.m.g
<penguinboy> although his spellign could use some work
<liz4rd> dont worry about him
<TrueChaos|Laptop> i think superkaramba actually just installed.
<liz4rd> he's getting thereapy
<penguinboy> yes it did!
<liz4rd> its not working hto
<TrueChaos|Laptop> OMG
<TrueChaos|Laptop> it installed
<penguinboy> ta da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* TrueChaos|Laptop secks penguinboy 
<penguinboy> come to #Kubuntu...where we never tell you to RTFM!
<TrueChaos|Laptop> :)
<liz4rd> :) yeah i hate jerks liek that
<liz4rd> if i know i'll help
<penguinboy> monchy is a homo wannabe
<liz4rd> LOL
<monchy> lmao
<penguinboy> www.penguinboyisonehothomo.com
<monchy> stop trying to drag me into your freaky club
<penguinboy> we elected you president monch
<liz4rd> www.penguinboyisonehothomo.com <-- have it bookmarked
<monchy> yeah, president of GGW
<liz4rd> GGW?
<penguinboy> GGW????
<monchy> girls gone wild!
<penguinboy> lol
<liz4rd> LMFAO!!! YES!!1
<liz4rd> LGW
<liz4rd> liz4rd gone wild
<liz4rd> XD i'mso cool
<penguinboy> when I take liz4rd on vacation you would swear he was a girl gone wild
<liz4rd> ^_^
<liz4rd> your a lil school girl penguin
<penguinboy> your little school girl cutie pie
<liz4rd> oh god
<liz4rd> monchy help
<penguinboy> LOL
<liz4rd> i disown you and give you to monchy
<penguinboy> i will have separation anxiety
<liz4rd> ^_^ he's your now monchy
<monchy> i don't want him
<liz4rd> TAKE HIM GOD DAMMIT
<monchy> #mepis can have him lol
<penguinboy> monchy is just a homo wannbe....he is not out and proud like we are liz
<liz4rd> man speek for your self :P
<liz4rd> pv_ he's yours
<monchy> yall should get married
<monchy> make it official
<liz4rd> i'm god
<liz4rd> ilike woman
<liz4rd> i like woman
<liz4rd> i like woman
<liz4rd> of dear god
<penguinboy> women
<liz4rd> airox!!!
<penguinboy> <penguinboy> hey
<penguinboy> [2005-06-17 14:40]  <penguinboy> someone said you all wanted me in here?
<penguinboy> [2005-06-17 14:41]  <penguinboy> his name was liz4rd
<liz4rd> hre take penguinboy
<penguinboy> I am out, loud and proud
<liz4rd> is that in #homo
<penguinboy> no mepis
<monchy> lmao
<liz4rd> no airox!\
<penguinboy> <deathdellic> i dunno i think they were joking....doo u use mepis?
<penguinboy> lofao
<liz4rd> lol
<airox> liz4rd: !!!?
<TrueChaos|Laptop> now, to find a theme i like
<TrueChaos|Laptop> :D
<liz4rd> airoxL penguinboy is your new gay ;lover
<airox> O_O
<airox> WTF!
<liz4rd> LMFAO
<liz4rd> go get him penguin
* airox slaps liz4rd 
* airox slaps liz4rd 
* airox slaps liz4rd 
<liz4rd> LMAO
<monchy> ah man sirukin is here
<monchy> funs over
<liz4rd> fuck
<sirukin> hey
<penguinboy>  14:42]  <deathdellic> i dunno i think they were joking....doo u use mepis?
<liz4rd> he killed it
<penguinboy> [2005-06-17 14:42]  <penguinboy> no
<sirukin> :[
<penguinboy> [2005-06-17 14:42]  <penguinboy> what is mepis
<penguinboy> [2005-06-17 14:42]  <deathdellic> hmmm
<penguinboy> [2005-06-17 14:42]  <deathdellic> dunno then
<penguinboy> [2005-06-17 14:43]  <SmallR2002> penguinboy, you're in #mepis and you dont know what mepis is...
<liz4rd> what a douce
<sirukin> liz: EAT MOI
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> jk man
<sirukin> hehe
<liz4rd> BREATH
<penguinboy> www.iloveliz4rd.com
<airox> I guess some people need a shrink ...
<penguinboy> like whom?
<liz4rd> (penguinboy)
<penguinboy> hey hey hey Chameleon22 
<penguinboy> now we have two reptilian folks
<airox> I guess we should talk about kubuntu :)
<Chameleon22> ello all
<Chameleon22> :)
<Chameleon22> does anyone know what pkg i need to compile c++ apps, something like build-base or something ... cant remember the name :(
<penguinboy> you think?
<Chameleon22> i think?
<liz4rd> i shall setal this once and for all
<liz4rd> gcc
<jeramy> Chameleon22: install the build-essential package
<penguinboy> yes gcc...I concur
<liz4rd> i'm cheating on penguinboy with.............Chameleon22
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, no , gcc is a compiler but there is another pkg as well that i mentioned
<jeramy> g++
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, ohh you so smooth and green 
<Chameleon22> :p
<penguinboy> lol
<liz4rd> your so....red hot
<penguinboy> lol
<Chameleon22> err curently red and black 
* liz4rd flicks lizard tonge
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<Chameleon22> oi watch taht tounge it tickles
<liz4rd> LMFAO
<Chameleon22> je4d, g++ is alternative to gcc not what i need
<liz4rd> i think i made penguinboy mad
* penguinboy sitting in the corner sulking....loving looking at pictures of liz4rd
<liz4rd> i no pronounce penguinboy and marci...man and man
<liz4rd> now*
<Chameleon22> penguinboy, is insignificant compared to a spunky lizard like moi
<Chameleon22> hehehe
<penguinboy> lol
<Chameleon22> i change color, penguins dont
<liz4rd> he's kinky that way
<Chameleon22> build-essential <--- thats the pkg i meant!!!
<penguinboy> tada 
<Chameleon22> i am very kinky thank you very much 
<sirukin> ...
<liz4rd> I CHOSE YOU Chameleon22!!!
<liz4rd> lol that rymes
<Chameleon22> w00t!
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, it does to
<Chameleon22> and so did that 
<Chameleon22> hehe
<liz4rd> lol as you sounded it out
<Chameleon22> *nod
<penguinboy> FINE....I will just start fooling around with Monchy them!!!!
<liz4rd> FINE
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, i really do hope you are a female other wise dibs i am top 
<Chameleon22> rofl
<liz4rd> LMFAQO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
<Chameleon22> penguinboy, you can join us, the more the marrier ;)
<airox> Anybody has an advice on howto enable printing on a shared printer with Samba ?
<penguinboy> like a menage a trois?
<airox> I enabled it with the printing wizard.
<liz4rd> LMFAO
<liz4rd> you guys have done this befor
<Chameleon22> penguinboy, whats that like business, exactly that 
<penguinboy> LOL
<airox> But when pressing print test page it just doesn't print :)
<monchy> i'll cut your special parts off if you get near me penguin lol
<monchy> with a rusty machete
<liz4rd> LMFAO
<penguinboy> i do have some special parts mnchy.....i forgot you have already seen them
<Chameleon22> monchy, you like "special"  parts dont you 
<liz4rd> lol 
<monchy> yes, i do like special parts...on the GGW girls
<Chameleon22> ggw?
<liz4rd> Chameleon22: you made my day we didnt think anyone els would get in on this
<Chameleon22> is that like bbw only bigger?
<Chameleon22> rofl
<penguinboy> i have one special part in particular...that liz4rd is especially fond of
<liz4rd> girls gone wild
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, hehehe the only person i know who is hornier then me is my gf hehehe
<airox> This channel sucks.
<penguinboy> lol
<Chameleon22> airox, we all do 
<Chameleon22> *wink wink 
<monchy> yes she is chameleon.. yes she is ;)
<penguinboy> wink wink
<airox> Time to part ;)
<liz4rd> Chameleon22: i knowq what you mean
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, well at least one of us does
<liz4rd> airox> we all know your getting turned on
<airox> please ...
<airox> STFU
<airox> :)
<penguinboy> LMFAO
<liz4rd> HOW DARE YOU HIDE YOUR FEELINGS
<Chameleon22> airox, be careful though, dont want to stain the keybord dude
<liz4rd> LMFAO!!!
<penguinboy> just let it all hand out...and i do mean it all
<liz4rd> #kubuntu...where all teh homos meet
<Chameleon22> specially if its black... realllllllllly messy business cleaning that stuff up 
* mode/#kubuntu [+o uniq]  by ChanServ
<liz4rd> lol
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, its not my fault i like every one equaliy
<othernoob> how come amarok doesn't play .wav files?
<uniq> lol what?? 
<penguinboy> liz look down
<Chameleon22> liz are you brazilian girl or a natural hippy rofl
<Chameleon22> talking about looking down and aqll
<Chameleon22> rofl
<liz4rd> um..... i think we should stop for abit
<penguinboy> i still do not have my laptop wirless connection orking
<liz4rd> somethigns fishy
<penguinboy> although i did get ndiswrapper downloaded
<penguinboy> doe anyone know how to make a wireless card work?
<liz4rd> transgress didnt help?
<Chameleon22> no, but i know how to write an sms gateway ... 
<Chameleon22> :p
<penguinboy> yes....but he had to leave to get his drads
<liz4rd> Chameleon22: you got msn or jabber? or somethign of that matter?
<penguinboy> jabber is kewl
<airox> Yeah, do this talking on MSN.
<airox> MSN is made for it.
<liz4rd> nah were done dont worry
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, well jabber capable client but use MSN
<liz4rd> you can put it away
<airox> pfiew
<liz4rd> Chameleon22: your using psi?
<uniq> liz4rd & chameleon22 please behave now.. this is very of topic in this channel.
<airox> Ha!
<Chameleon22> LOOK PEOPLE!
<airox> Glad you said that uniq :)
<liz4rd> uniq: alright we're done
<Chameleon22> just because liz4rd and I are 2 horny reptiles it shouldnt make you uncomfortable!
<Chameleon22> mkay 
<Chameleon22> LMAO
<liz4rd> thank you
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, PM
<uniq> it doesnt but this isn't the channel to discuss things like that.
<Chameleon22> ehh just harmless fun uniq 
<Chameleon22> :)
<monchy> and theres an ignore function if theres something you don't want to see
<penguinboy> yes..the ignore function
<liz4rd> just some BABYS (airox) that can hanfdle it
<airox> *sigh*
<liz4rd> cant*
<liz4rd> ok we're done
<liz4rd> BABY
<Choubaka> :P
<liz4rd> k now
<monchy> airox did you really think they were being serious? oO
<Choubaka> I sense bad spelling.
<jeramy> No, but I sense they were being annoying.
<penguinboy> so lets all just sit here and look at one another
<uniq> lets all discuss linux and kubuntu stuff.
<_eric> kubuntu = nice and fast ;P
<_eric> ubuntu was sloooow ;)
<monchy> opinion
<penguinboy> yes?
<_eric> fact for me :P
<penguinboy> i thought ubuntu ran a little slow as well
<penguinboy> hey sashmit 
<monchy> never had any problems with it really
<_eric> i'm on a laptop.... 1,2 gighz mobile
<_eric> pentuim M
<penguinboy> eric...you are?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<_eric> yeah 
<penguinboy> can you help me get my wireless workign?!?!?!?!!?
<_eric> hehe ;) 
<airox> Anybody knows a nice tutorial about printing to shared samba printers on a windows machine ?
<mae> _eric: ubuntu and kubuntu are identical save for the desktop environment i.e kde vs gnome.. so i think what your talking about is a placebo :)
<_eric> have you tried the nidswrapper penguinboy?
<penguinboy> eric...i downloaded the win drivers and I have downloaded ndiswrapper....
<penguinboy> now what do i do
<_eric> lol, wish it was 
<_eric> load it in the kernel 
<airox> penguinboy: install them ? :)
<gdh> bah, bloody power cut
<_eric> load it using nidswrapper 
<penguinboy> i did i think
<_eric> is it loaded, lsmod?
<penguinboy> let me get to a term on my lap
<mae> _eric: the only difference between the distros is one is using kde 3.4 on top of xorg, the other is using gnome 2.10 on top of xorg..
<_eric> yeah i know... but it was awfully slow though... can't help it ;)
<_eric> ubuntu's great but it was slow for me don't know why
<mae> its all in your head :)
<penguinboy> my head too then...ubuntu was slow
<mae> bah this channel is biased (#kubuntu)
<TrueChaos|Laptop> yep
<penguinboy> yep
<TrueChaos|Laptop> hence why its #kubuntu.
<TrueChaos|Laptop> :P
<penguinboy> eric not in list when i lsmod
<mae> ok, ubuntu is not slow, you want to know why I am using kubuntu? because i prefer kde to gnome. not because its faster :)
<_eric> hmm you have to load it using ndiswrapper though
<mae> gnome is lightweight compared to kde its almost entirely written in C
<penguinboy> correct eric...how
<jeramy> In my experience, GNOME uses more memory than KDE, and every once in a while, it would start swapping on my machine.
<_eric> don't know... a friend did my wireless ;) 
<mikl> mae: well, C is not much lighter than C++, when it comes to that
<penguinboy> eric when I type ndiswrapper -l then it says Installed ndis drivers: w70n51 drivr present, hardware present
<mikl> mae: It mostly comes down to the people doing the coding :)
<_eric> sounds good...
<mae> mikl: when it comes to what? C++ runtimes are often 3 to 4 times as large of a memory footprint
<jeramy> When I compiled Wine from CVS, I was getting a compiler error at one point, and I couldn't figure out why... turned out, I had run out of RAM and swap, and it was just bailing.
<penguinboy> but when i use wifimangerit picks up no signals
<jeramy> That doesn't happen in KDE.  :)
<liz4rd> or xfce4 :D
<_eric> ifconfig ?
<mikl> mae: well, if that was true, KDE should take a lot more memory for what it does - but it doesn't :)
<TrueChaos|Laptop> hmm, how hard is filesharing between a *nix and a windows box?
<jeramy> What Kubuntu compiled with GCC 4?
<gdh> TrueChaos|Laptop:  as hard as you want to make it =)
<jeramy> s/What/Was
<gdh> jeramy: No.
<jeramy> Oh goody.  That means there'll be a speedup when it is.  :)
<mikl> jeramy: not until breezy
<penguinboy> appears t be just an Ethenet connections
<_eric> don't have a wlan?
<gdh> jeramy: heh. try #gentoo :)
<jeramy> gdh, heh.  Yeah, right.  :)
<mae> mikl: this is mainly due to the modularization, i'm not arguing that kde is not well-coded.. but its a fallacy that kde is lighter than gnome.. you also must take into account that gnome is loaded with nautilus.. in kde konqueror is loaded into memory on demand.. nautilus is a huge integrated app.. it controls the desktop/file manager/network shares/cd burning
<penguinboy> yes eric...one that is not being recognized
<jeramy> mae: konqueror is also the same huge integrated app.
<_eric> dhclient (your wlan)
<jeramy> minus the CD burning.  :)
<mae> jeramy: and when you load it it eats memory too, not as much as nautilus.. but the poit in case is that if you load all the functionality into kde that nautilus does in gnome, you end up with about the same end result
<mikl> mae: I'm not trying to say that Gnome is heavier than KDE or vice versa - I'm just claiming that the difference is negliable and in any case different to pin down because of the differences in implementation
<mae> load k3b too :) then you have same functionality
<jeramy> mae: Maybe.  :)
<mae> mikl: you are absolutely right, i just dislike when people say ignorant things like "oh man i like kubuntu its WAYYY faster than ubuntu." its a mental effect :)
<mikl> mae: yes, and anyone on a fairly modern computer shouldn't be able to feel much of a difference :)
<mae> its a matter of preference :) not of technical merit.. its like when people say "ohh man gentoo is SOO much faster because I compile my own packages".. 
<mikl> s/anyone/noone/
<mae> every linux distro is very very similar.
<mikl> yeah, tried gentoo, been there, done that
<mikl> only thing I miss about gentoo is the very nice handling of init scripts
<TrueChaos|Laptop> hmm
<mae> mikl: that is true I must agree their runlevel system is very elegant :)
<TrueChaos|Laptop> i cant get to my shared docs folder on my windows desktop from this laptop >.>
<mae> but defacto standard is the redhat remnant of funky-named symlinks with preceding numbers :)
<jeramy> TrueChaos|Laptop: can you get to it from a different Windows desktop?  (ie. Is it shared properly?)
<TrueChaos|Laptop> i believe so, let me check.
<mikl> symlinks are a handy feature, but it becomes annoying to debug when they become as complicated as they do in some X11-packages :)
<jeramy> mae: both KDE and GNOME are slow on my machine.  :)
<TrueChaos|Laptop> nvm i just typed in the shareddocs path and it worked.  Winnar!
<TrueChaos|Laptop> now to get all my music onto this laptop...
<mae> mikl: yes but the traditional RC system uses numbers to decide order.. gentoo is very elegant in that it has "depend" and "before" sections in their rc scripts which automatically initialize scripts in the necessary order without messing with the number mess.
<mikl> mae: yes - init-scripts that just work(tm) - ubuntu has a bit of it too, but the implementation is not as polished as gentoo's - yet :)
<jeramy> The SysV method is just terrible.  They went ahead with it because it's easy.
<mae> mikl: are they working on a system like gentoo?
<gdh> When I submit an HTTP POST on a port other than 80 or 443, I get a 'denied' error from Konq itself (Firefox does the same..) how can I disable it?
<mae> gdh: the webserver probably doesn't allow you to post on ports other than 80 and 443..
<mikl> mae: I'm not exactly sure how it works :)
<gdh> mae: It's nothing to do with the webserver - the error comes from Konq itself.
<mikl> but they have those scripts in /etc/init.d/
<mae> mikl: i doubt they will do the gentoo thing.. they have strong roots with the debian-way.. debian has had those same humdrum scripts for like 15 years
<gdh> (needless to say, internet explorer does it without complaint)
<Chameleon22> night all
<mae> gdh: is this your webserver or someone elses webserver
<gdh> someone else's
<mae> are you sure it works on ie .. how do you know that ie doesnt just pretend like it did something but fail to tell the user anything
<gdh> mae: It's OK - I googled for the error =)
<gdh> http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/konqueror/portnumbers.html
<gdh> sigh. must remember to follow my own advice in future
<mae> gdh: ahh a security feature :) ie is much more lenient
<gdh> indeed :)
<jeramy> What a surprise!  IE being lax on security?  I never thought it would happen!
<TrueChaos|Laptop> really?
<TrueChaos|Laptop> IE is lax on sercurity?!?!
* mode/#kubuntu [-o uniq]  by uniq
<Choubaka> Hm.
<Choubaka> I have only one question: Why can't uim work with XIM even though I take everything _verbatim_ from the how-tos
<mae> thats a great question
<Choubaka> mae: indeed it is.
<Choubaka> I don't even know what to ask, since I don't know what's wrong.
<Choubaka> This "#!"#)!"/)# piece of crap just isn't working, I'm tired and irked and STILL can't input japanese in konqueror :(
<Almindor> does [k] ubuntu run on 64bits?(without bigger hassle?)
<kay> What transition for the Wiki?
<Elsidox> can someone help me read my windows partition on kubuntu?
<kay> check the wiki Elsidox 
<Elsidox> will do
<Elsidox> is there a link?
<jeramy> wiki.kubuntu.org maybe?
<jeramy> nope
<_rob> quick question...
<_rob> where can i get startkde, as i dont have it right now
<_rob> for whatever reason
<jeramy> wiki.ubuntu.com
<_rob> im not seeing anything there
<jeramy> Elsidox: wiki.ubuntu.com and search for "windows"
<_rob> ahh.
<Elsidox> jeramy: thanks
<jeramy> np
<_rob> solved my own problem
<_rob> for some reason i didnt have ksmserver
<FrozenFire> Elsidox: Perhaps the UbuntuGuide.org as well...IIrc there are detailed instructions there.
<Elsidox> ok i found out how to read my windows partition. =) thanks everyone
<Elsidox> one more problem thow
<liz4rd> whats that?
<Elsidox> when a launch kynaptic or any other root progream the fonts are super big
<Elsidox> can anyone tell me how to change that?
<liz4rd> whoa never had that happen
<mae> where is a *truly* good place to buy linux laptops online
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> quick q: I keep getting the following message when trying to install spca drivers for my quickcam: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<orangey> However, I have no /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-5-386/debian/build dir.
<orangey> how do I get one?
<gdh> install the headers package for your kernel
<gdh> apt-get install linux-headers-386 by the looks of it
<nexuslab_> hi all
<nexuslab_> i installed kubuntu but i can't become root
<nexuslab_> which is my root password...i setted only my user pw
<transgress> penguinboy: you around?
<transgress> nexuslab_: that's because root is locked by default
<transgress> nexuslab_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RootSudo
<BkE> http://ubuntuguide.org
<BkE> a very handy guide :)
<nexuslab_> the problem is i get an error from gethostbyname()
<nexuslab_> when i try sudo something
<nexuslab_> cause i dont have net card
<nexuslab_> ...it's a 3c940 card...maybe it uses sk98lin
#kubuntu 2005-06-25
<Gombeni> how can I instruct mc to drop me in the last directory I was in before exiting it?
<Gombeni> is there a flag for it?
<liz4rd> it usually does it 
<liz4rd> ypu does it for me
<liz4rd> maybe update mc?
<Gombeni> I just got an mc from universe repository
<Gombeni> it leaves me where I started mc
<Gombeni> :(
<liz4rd> mmm
<Gombeni> my mc version is : 4.6.1-pre1
<liz4rd> i keep opeing it and its leaving me at the same place i left
<liz4rd> same
<Gombeni> maybe there is a flag set by default somewhere, or an option
<Gombeni> I remember trying mc on different machines
<liz4rd> maybe but i dont member setting one
<Gombeni> on solaris I had the same problem
<Gombeni> did you get it from universe?
<liz4rd> yers
<liz4rd> yes*
<liz4rd> mc is my fav term app
<liz4rd> i couldnt get threw the day with out it :P
<Gombeni> I am so used to it
<liz4rd> heh
<Gombeni> but as it wasn't installed by default I was wandering if there is another alternative program for it
<Gombeni> but It seems that there isn't!
<liz4rd> lol yeah
<Gombeni> so I got it but it hurts now!
<liz4rd> :P
<Gombeni> I want my normal mc :(
<liz4rd> poor you :P
<Gombeni> yeah :)
<Gombeni> poor me :D
<Gombeni> now I must grep through some setting files
<Gombeni> do you have amaroK?
<Gombeni> mine doesn't have any engines!
<liz4rd> nah i like xmms just fine
<Gombeni> you should try amarok
<liz4rd> it hates the fact that i use OSS
<Gombeni> I don't use it very often but it has inspiring features
<liz4rd> cool
<Gombeni> they have a good future IMHO
<Gombeni> I am happy with kaffeine now
<liz4rd> i liek it
<liz4rd> like*
<Gombeni> :)
<monchy> blasted mah jongg
<liz4rd> lol
<monchy> so close to beating hardest setting ;;
<Gombeni> liz4rd:  Are you on a kubuntu machine now?
<liz4rd> yes
<Gombeni> liz4rd: I found a way for it, but I am going to make sure if it is the best way to do it.
<Gombeni> can you check your alias
<Gombeni> to see if you have this or not:
<Gombeni> alias mc='. /usr/share/mc/bin/mc-wrapper.sh'
<liz4rd> how do i chec hthe alias
<liz4rd> :P
<Gombeni> just "alias" in a terminal
<liz4rd> ypu its there
<Gombeni> thank you. no I need to put this line in a .bashrc : source /usr/share/mc/bin/mc.sh
<Gombeni> now I need to put source /usr/share/mc/bin/mc.sh in a .bashrc
<Gombeni> now can you do this: cat `locate .bashrc` | grep mc
<Gombeni> I want to know which on has it
<liz4rd> nothign happend
<Gombeni> is your locate db updated? just "locate .bashrc"
<liz4rd> /etc/skel/.bashrc
<liz4rd> /etc/bash.bashrc
<liz4rd> /usr/share/base-files/dot.bashrc
<liz4rd> /home/liz4rd/.bashrc
<liz4rd> /root/.bashrc
<Gombeni> basically the same as mine.
<liz4rd> ok
<Gombeni> thanks
<liz4rd> np
<Gombeni> I'll find a way :D
<liz4rd> i hope you do
<nate> Anybody around?
<gdh> just about
<gdh> don't ask me about anything to do with graphics drivers
<liz4rd> lol
<gdh> because they're non-free binary shit and you'll burn in hell for using them =)
<nate> Anybody know how to install the nvidia 6629 drivers?
<yrercer> nassss
<yrercer> spanish????
<yrercer> 
<DAC1138> i got a quick question. is the only real difference between ubuntu and kubuntu the default desktop?
<KaiL_> yes
<DAC1138> they both use the same kernels, the same modules, the same...everything except desktops?
<liz4rd> what if i jusdt told you that kubuntu is better?
<KaiL_> yes
<liz4rd> :P
<DAC1138> like my wifi card, works out of the box in ubuntu (wont work on any other distro no matter how hard i try) so if it work on ubuntu, it should work with kubuntu?
<KaiL_> yes
<DAC1138> alright, thats all i need to know, thanks a bunch
<DAC1138> i need to switch, gnome just sux
<nate> lol thats what I said
<nate> but now I'm wishing I had it back
<DAC1138> too windows like, meaning...it crashes every time i do something
<nate> KDE uses tons and tons more RAM
<DAC1138> i think 768 MB is enough, isnt it
<KaiL_> nate: nonsence.
<DAC1138> and its not just kde, its all the libs, i tried to get all the libs via synaptic on ubuntu with gnome, it didnt work
<nate> well maybe you could tell me why my system uses 700megs of my ram when I boot it up?
<KaiL_> DAC1138: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<KaiL_> nate: read about cache and buffers
<nate> why would that make a difference?  I only use 72megs on Gnome
<DAC1138> uh oh, do i smell a flame war?
<nate> its not a war...I've been trying to figure it out
<nate> because its really odd
<nate> I tried Kubuntu to see if I could get my mic working in Counter-Strike
<nate> I keep having bad luck with Nvidia right now though......I'm trying to figure out how to get the 6629 drivers installed so I can have something stable
<DAC1138> is freenode having problems?
<DAC1138> people all day have been quitting and joining, we had like 50 in a row over a span of like 10 minutes
<closure> anybody seen a kde panel crash?
<DAC1138> i have
<DAC1138> i just relaunch it from an open terminal
<closure> mine reloaded automatic
<closure> i wasn't sure what was going to happen
<DAC1138> is kdenlive included in kubuntu?
<closure> what's that
<DAC1138> it was a video editor, but its a dead project now
<CavalierBob> I've got a stray KMenu entry I can't get rid of. Any ideas?
<CavalierBob> I've got KPDF between the Control Center and Utilities. Tried deleting the entry, it keeps coming back.
<CavalierBob> Edited the .desktop file for KPDF, thinking that might be it...no joy.
<CavalierBob> What's weird is the launcher icon doesn't do anything. Will not launch KPDF.
<CavalierBob> KPDF launches fine from the launcher under the Graphics menu.
<CavalierBob> Fixed it! In .kde/share/applink there was a weird kpdf_part.desktop file. Moved it to the Trash, weird KMenu entry is gone.
<_david> y0 how do i switch to OSS
<CavalierBob> KMenu>Control Center>Sound&Multimedia>Sound System>Hardware tab>"Select the audio device"; change to OSS
<_david> like the whole system
<_david> from alsa to OSS
<_david> i can't install OSS with all of this alsa stuff loaded
<CavalierBob> "killalsa" from a terminal??
<_david> ok i got OSS installed
<_david> whew
<CavalierBob> Glad it worked out! :)
<_david> the question is how do i keep ALSA/hotplug from loading the modules up?
<_david> the alsa modules
<nmorse> What modules are you trying to keep from being loaded?
<_david> the soundcard modules and stuff like soundcore etc
<nmorse> You want to disable all of alsa?
<_david> yeah
<nmorse> rcconf
<nmorse> Use rcconf and simply disable the alsa service, and that should do it
<_david> would chmod -x /etc/init.d/alsa do the same?
<nmorse> Unless hotplug decides to revive them for no reason
<nmorse> I thought that only worked on Slackware?
<_david> hehe i come from slackware
<_david> i guess it does only work on slackware
<nmorse> Slack uses a more BSD-like system for startup scripts
<_david> what's the name of the command?
<nmorse> rcconf
<nmorse> You may have to install it
<_david> what package is it in?
<nmorse> rcconf, I think
<nmorse> The Sun J2SDK package sure takes a while to download
<_david> weird, the sound control panel won't load
<_david> for kde, brb
<nmorse> You know, on Bittorrent I get about 1/6 the speed I could be downloading stuff at
<nmorse> And it clogs my whole upload pipe
<nmorse> So everything else lags, for an extremely slow download, which I will still inevitably be fetching solely from the server seed
<nmorse> 5 seeds, 34 peers and I'm getting about 20 KB/s on average
<DAC1138> nmorse, 5 seeds for what? kubuntu torrent?
<DAC1138> nmorse, bittorrent does suck in some ways, like most of the time, i'd be uploading at like 40 kb/s and downloading at 4 kb/s, im like "wtf? what kind of download system is this?"
<nmorse> No, this is an unlicensed anime torrent
<nmorse> I'm now connected to 8 seeds
<nmorse> and 41 peers
<nmorse> and am at about 9 KB/s
<DAC1138> oh, unlicensed? why cant you just say pirated, i wont tell the officials
<nmorse> Unlicensed is different
<nmorse> It's legal to download them until they are licensed for the U.S.
<nmorse> Helps start word of mouth advertising, I guess
<nmorse> I watched Scrapped Princess and Full Metal Panic Fumoffu long before their U.S. releases
<nmorse> I'll probably buy Fumoffu
<DAC1138> full metal panic? is that from the full metal alchemist series?
<nmorse> No, it came first
<DAC1138> or are the japanese running out of names and really like the name "full metal"
<nmorse> Full Metal Panic is supposedly one of the best animes ever
<nmorse> I've only seen the sequel, Fumoffu
<nmorse> Alchemist is last in line I think
<DAC1138> full metal jacket (american kubrick film full metal alchemist, full metal panic, full metal anime-names-suck
<nmorse> Yeah, Full Metal does get around
<nmorse> I wish I had the cash to buy all of Full Metal Panic though
<DAC1138> i dont like anime, there's people who like it, and people who dont, and the people who like it are always way too obsessive about it
<nmorse> Not me, I just watch it occasionally
<DAC1138> ive seen my share of animes, and i just cant stand them
<nmorse> I don't get satellite, so I don't get to watch Adult Swim
<nmorse> Ever see Neon Genesis Evangelion?
<DAC1138> yeah, that was one of the first
<nmorse> The whole series?
<DAC1138> then i heard people say that's not really a good anime, so they said watch akira
<DAC1138> so...i saw akira, and that wasnt too good either
<nmorse> Bah, Neon Genesis Evangelion is probably the deepest-thinking anime ever
<DAC1138> then more anime fans said "oh, if that doesnt wet your whistle, you HAVE to watch metropolis"
<nmorse> If you watched right up until the end, you found layer on layer of stuff
<DAC1138> so....again, i watched metroplis, it was good, but if that's the best anime has to offer, i still say disney is better, lol
<nmorse> Did you finish all of Evangelion?
<DAC1138> no, just about 40 minutes of an episode
<DAC1138> i couldnt stand it
<nmorse> Ah, you really have to watch more than one to appreciate it
<DAC1138> and no, i wont go back and watch it again
<DAC1138> i KNEW you'd say that
<nmorse> I didn't like it when I started watching it either
<nmorse> What, it's true?
<DAC1138> every anime ive watched (if you read my short story here) has been because people recommend them
<DAC1138> and like always, they turn out sucking. im just not the anime fan, and i never will be, so i dont watch anime anymore
<nmorse> Ah, I started watching mine with friends who liked them
<nmorse> So they explained some of the odder stuff
<penguinboy> is lizard man here?
<nmorse> doesn't look like it
<nmorse> Where's a good Chinese restaraunt when you need one?
<monchy> mm chinese food
<penguinboy> i had Chinese for supper
<nmorse> The Chinese restaurant here went out of business
<penguinboy> 8(
<penguinboy> My wife had curried chicken and I had chicken fried rice with two egg rolls
<monchy> curried chicken is awesome
<monchy> could go for some riiiight now *drool*
<nmorse> I could go for some Pork Lo Mein, Moo Shu Pork, General Tso's Chicken, Lemon Chicken, Pepper Chicken, Beef on a Stick, Oriental Pepper Beef Steak, et als.
<penguinboy> don't forget hiney chicken
<nmorse> and some Chow Mein and those thinner noodles I can never remember the name of
<penguinboy> honey
<penguinboy> lo mein
<nmorse> Yes, hiney chicken would have been interesting
<penguinboy> lol
<nmorse> No, not lo mein, the funny thin, spicy noodles
<penguinboy> we got in trouble for this earlier
<penguinboy> oh yeah
<monchy> that was retarded
<monchy> can't believe that kid squealed lol
<nmorse> Got in trouble for talking about Chinese food?
<monchy> penguin and liz4rd were declaring there love for each other
<nmorse> Ah, that had to be interesting
<penguinboy> and airbox went and got a irc op
<penguinboy> big baby
<penguinboy> can I help it if I love him so...he is just so cute and cuddly
<penguinboy> monch do you know anything about ndiswrapper???
<monchy> have to be able to joke around sometime, can't talk about (k) 24/7
<monchy> er (k)ubuntu
<penguinboy> lol
<monchy> and no, no i don't
<monchy> ask nmorse he's a smart guy
<penguinboy> what about you nmorse
<penguinboy> nmorse: do you know anything about ndiswrapper
<kalenedrael> what about ndiswrapper?
<nmorse> I think I'm using it right now
<kalenedrael> so am i
<penguinboy> i need some help
<kalenedrael> ok
<nmorse> Ubuntu set mine up for me, so I'm probably worthless on the subject
<kalenedrael> we need some information
<sbcl3> what does kde/kubuntu recommend for 3d graphic building? is blender the best?
<sbcl3> i think i've graduated from KTurtle ;)
<kalenedrael> haha
<nmorse> I don't think KDE/Kubuntu reccomend anything for that, but Blender is what the guys on kde-look.org use
<penguinboy> i am trying to get my wireless working.  when i sudo modprobe ndiswrapper i get the follwoing message....FATAL:  Erro inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operaiton not permitted
<kalenedrael> i like povray but the scene description language is a bit daunting
<kalenedrael> penguinboy, make sure your sudo config is correct
<kalenedrael> either that or just su -, then modprobe ndiswrapper
<penguinboy> okay...when I su - i get this message:  su: Authenticaiton failure. Sorry.
<kalenedrael> oh, you don't have the root pw set up properly, i think
<kalenedrael> sudo passwd
<penguinboy> can it be fixed???
<kalenedrael> yes, with "sudo passwd"
<kalenedrael> did you just install (k)ubuntu?
<penguinboy> yes kale
<penguinboy> installed yesterday
<kalenedrael> ok
<penguinboy> i modprobed and got the same message
<penguinboy> how do i make sure my sudo config is correct?
<kalenedrael> well, try sudo passwd, it should prompt you for your password (or not, if you have already authenticated), prompt for a new password, then prompt you to retype that password
<kalenedrael> then try su -, then modprobe it
<penguinboy> i changed the password already
<penguinboy> i did that too and got the same message
<penguinboy> should i reboot
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<kalenedrael> what does that return?
<penguinboy> it is still working
<penguinboy> or it is stuck
<kalenedrael> if it says something like "ndiswrapper           153384  0", that means ndiswrapper is already loaded
<penguinboy> i typed lsmod first and it gave me a long listing and then i typed grep ndiswrapper and it appears to be locked up
<kalenedrael> hit ctrl-c
<penguinboy> back at root
<kalenedrael> ok, you type that whole line as one command
<kalenedrael> "lsmod | grep ndiswrapper"
<penguinboy> how do you make the vertical line
<kalenedrael> should be shift+backslash
<kalenedrael> right above the enter key
<penguinboy> typed okay but just went to a root prompt
<penguinboy> no feedback
<penguinboy> hey incubii
<incubii> hello
<kalenedrael> ok, that means ndiswrapper is not loaded
<penguinboy> should lsmod | grep ndiswrapper have given me any feedback?
<penguinboy> shoot
<kalenedrael> if it's loaded, it should return a line like i pasted above
<penguinboy> any ideas on what to do now
<nmorse> I was apparently wrong
<nmorse> I think my wireless is working without ndiswrapper
<kalenedrael> you're at root prompt and "modprobe ndiswrapper" says "operation not permitted"?
<penguinboy> yes
<kalenedrael> odd
<penguinboy> fatal error inserting ndiswrapper
<kalenedrael> ok, well, first of all, do you have the windows drivers installed already?
<penguinboy> but if i type ndiswrapper -l i get this message:  installed ndis drivers: w70n51 driver present, hardware presenf
<kalenedrael> ok, that's good
<penguinboy> yes i have the windows drivers
<kalenedrael> good
<kalenedrael> hmm
<penguinboy> so if it is presnt why can I not lsmod | grep ndiswrapper?
<kalenedrael> ok, lsmod lists all the modules loaded
<penguinboy> would rebooting help any
<penguinboy> lsmod provides a listing
<sbcl3> i just compiled kword and i get this error:
<sbcl3> koffice (lib kofficecore): WARNING: libkformulalib.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kalenedrael> using the pipe (the | symbol) tells grep to search the output of lsmod for "ndiswrapper"
<sbcl3> ?
<penguinboy> correct and when i type just lsmod there is no ndiswrapper in the listing
<sbcl3> i have kformula installed
<kalenedrael> try "apt-get install kformula"
<kalenedrael> penguinboy, yes
<kalenedrael> oh
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> locate libkformulalib
<penguinboy> hey hey hey KK
<sbcl3> meh; i'll just use the stable version
<penguinboy> no libkformulalib in the listing
<kalenedrael> heh
<sbcl3> i know
<penguinboy> hey Ace
<kalenedrael> penguinboy, try recompiling ndiswrapper
<sbcl3> anyone here use xmms? i can't get  the repeat feature to work...i'm using an OSS output plugin
<sbcl3> i'm sure i haev repeat on
<kalenedrael> never used xmms
<penguinboy> kalenedrael: do I type make deb?
<kalenedrael> no, just make
<kalenedrael> "make && make install" if you like
<kalenedrael> actually, first, "make clean"
<kalenedrael> then "make"
<penguinboy> no targets specified and no makefile found. Stop
<kalenedrael> odd...
<kalenedrael> where are you in the ndiswrapper source directory?
<penguinboy> DUH 
<penguinboy> nio
<penguinboy> same messages
<penguinboy> no makefile found
<kalenedrael> hmm
<penguinboy> no rule to ake target clean
<kalenedrael> ok, there should be a file called "Makefile"
<kalenedrael> did you download the ndiswrapper source or did you get it some other way
<kalenedrael> ?
<penguinboy> downloaded tarball
<kalenedrael> ok
<kalenedrael> yeah, go to the highest level directory in ndiswrapper
<kalenedrael> should be "ndiswrapper-1.1" or whatever version you're using
<penguinboy> this is the contents of the directory:  ndiswrapper-1.2.tar.gz...ndiswrapper-1.2...ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.10-5-386_1.2-1_i386.deb...ndiswrapper-utils_1.2-1_i386.deb
<kalenedrael> type "cd ndiswrapper-1.2"
<kalenedrael> then "make clean", "make", "make install"
<penguinboy> there....and there is a makefile
<kalenedrael> good,
<penguinboy> okay i made clean
<penguinboy> noe make && make install
<penguinboy> ???
<kalenedrael> sure
<penguinboy> here we go!
<kalenedrael> the "&&" means "do the second thing only if the first thing succeeds"
<penguinboy> done
<kalenedrael> good
<kalenedrael> no errors?
<penguinboy> none
<kalenedrael> good
<kalenedrael> now, ndiswrapper -l
<kalenedrael> if it says the drivers are installed, try "modprobe ndiswrapper" again
<penguinboy> installed ndis drivers: w70n51 driver present, haerdware present
<penguinboy> shoot
<penguinboy> wait
<penguinboy> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<kalenedrael> again? hmm
<kalenedrael> again, are you SURE you're root?
<Razor-X> is it normal for KDE to prompt me about settings when kdebase updates?
<penguinboy> root@laptop:/home/penguinboy/ndiswrapper-1.2#
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> check the permissions of the file /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko
<Razor-X> chmod 777 /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko
<kalenedrael> yeah, i guess
<penguinboy> no feedback
<kalenedrael> yeah, that's normal
<Razor-X> it shouldn't write anything to stdout, no worries
<kalenedrael> try modprobe again
<penguinboy> same message
<penguinboy> sh-t
<kalenedrael> try "depmod -ae"
<kalenedrael> it should not return anything
<penguinboy> depmode: command not found
<kalenedrael> O.o
<kalenedrael> what does "echo $PATH" return?
<kalenedrael> (secondly, did you spell it properly?)
<Razor-X> depmod, not depmode
<Razor-X> (assuming you're copying and pasting here)
<penguinboy> depmod -ae returned no feedback
<kalenedrael> good, it shouldn't
<kalenedrael> now try modprobe again
<penguinboy> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<kalenedrael> type "id -un" and see what it returns
<kalenedrael> should be "root"
<penguinboy> root
<kalenedrael> very strange
<sbcl3> is there one particular svn client?
<sbcl3> or just a good one?
<Razor-X> have no clue, never used svn, sorry
<penguinboy> hey Ahmuck 
<penguinboy> hey geneo93 
<geneo93> what/
<penguinboy> hey as in hello
<geneo93> ohh
<sbcl3> is CVS related to SVN?
<geneo93> i was looking for away to share files with kubuntu that wont work here
<Razor-X> sbcl3: cvs is just a system to quickly release changes to the source tree of a program
<Razor-X> from what i'm googling...
<sbcl3> anyone know a subversion client?
<Razor-X> it seems SVN may be relate
<Razor-X> *related
<Razor-X> ahhhh, SVN is a CVS replacement
<Razor-X> why not use the main client?
<geneo93> not really up on svn but i have used it for some private apps
<sbcl3> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<sbcl3> <body>./configure --prefix=$KDEDIR</body>
<sbcl3> hmm
<sbcl3> odd
<sbcl3> ./configure --prefix=$KDEDIR
<sbcl3> in that line, do i type it exactly like that
<sbcl3> or do i change $KDEDIR?
<Razor-X> change it to the real $KDEDIR
<kalenedrael> yeah
<sbcl3> what is it usually?
<sbcl3> is it the directory i want to install it to?
<Razor-X> not sure offhand, use a locate to find out
<sbcl3> use a locate? how do i do that?
<Razor-X> "locate kde" ;)
<kalenedrael> ummm
<kalenedrael> that may return a LOT of crap
<sbcl3> yes
<sbcl3> it is
<Razor-X> I just pipe that in through more
<Razor-X> and read exactly what I need
<sbcl3> k...what do i need of all of this?
<Razor-X> well, generally, it would be in /usr/lib/ or something
<Razor-X> my BAD! ;)
<Razor-X> most probably, what you're wanting is "/etc/kde"
<sbcl3> razor: i'm using kubuntu
<sbcl3> where is it?
<Ahmuck> penguinboy: hi
<Razor-X> yeah, i'm using Kubuntu also
<penguinboy> hey hey ahmuck
<Razor-X> brb, lemme restart KDE with my updates
<sbcl3> razor: /etc/kde doesn't exist :/
<kalenedrael> it may just be /usr
<sbcl3> ah; kde3
<sbcl3> is that what i want? /etc/kde3?
<kalenedrael> what are you trying to compile?
<sbcl3> kalzium
<Razor-X> back
<Razor-X> sbcl3: yeah, I think so
<sbcl3> kalenedrael: its part of kdeedu
<Razor-X> you want /etc/kde3
<sbcl3> k thanks
<Razor-X> errrr, i'm a bit groggy now, just woke up from an afternoon nap ;)
<Razor-X> (making up for the normal 4 hours of sleep  I get)
<Razor-X> anyone here use joe?
<penguinboy> i'm gonna go and bang my head on a rock...see you all tomorrow!
<Razor-X> (not that I do, it's a question and i'll explain if you use joe)
<Razor-X> penguinboy: good lucj ;)
<Razor-X> *luck
<penguinboy> LOL
<sbcl3> razor-x: i just did the configure, where was kalzium put?
<sbcl3> was it put in /etc/kde3?
<Razor-X> sbcl3: doubt it
<Razor-X> try "kalzium"
<sbcl3> where are things from svn usually put?
<sbcl3> razor: i didn't do a "make" yet
<geneo93> prolly /usr/bin
<Razor-X> sbcl3: then nothing happened
<sbcl3> razorX: i did the configure, but where is kalzium?
<Razor-X> the configure is read by the makefile for certain things
<Razor-X> if you hit "make" it'll build in the current directory
<Razor-X> *(not makefile) make
<sbcl3> i went out of the directory and now i seemed to have lost it
<sbcl3> i think i found it :)
<Razor-X> make install puts it in its nice directory, I never liked make install though
<Razor-X> much more convenient having the program sitting in a directory
<Razor-X> so, if I wanna remove the program, out goes the directory
<geneo93> just hit the up arroes in console and it will take you back there
<sbcl3> razor: will it matter if i have an older version of Kalzium?
<sbcl3> (not through apt)
<Razor-X> sbcl3: nope
<kalenedrael> sometimes programs have a "make uninstall" target
<Razor-X> kalenedrael: hmmm.. really?
<kalenedrael> sometimes, yes
<Razor-X> ahhh well, i'll stick to skipping 'make install'
<kalenedrael> yeah, i guess
<sbcl3> watching the compilation in the terminal is quite fun :)
<kalenedrael> i like "make install"
<kalenedrael> i like "make clean"
<Razor-X> sbcl3: after a few more compiles, you'll remedy that opinion ;)
<kalenedrael> heh, i guess that's part of the reason some people like gentoo, they get to watch stuff scroll by for hours :P
<Razor-X> kalenedrael: I like Gentoo portage
<Razor-X> mmmmm, nice stuff
<sbcl3> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/kalzium/src'
<sbcl3> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<sbcl3> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/kalzium/src'
<sbcl3> make: *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<Razor-X> the only package manager done better than aptitude, IMO
<sbcl3> razor: this doesn't look good
<Razor-X> sbcl3: hmmm....
<sbcl3> perhaps it sees my current kalzium in the same directory?
<Razor-X> wait... are you making this in the same directory as your old Kalzium?
<sbcl3> yes
<kalenedrael> oops
<Razor-X> no, don't do that
<sbcl3> razorx: how do i delete my current one?
<kalenedrael> make clean
<Razor-X> rm the directory
<kalenedrael> ...or that
<Razor-X> ;)
<sbcl3> that looks a bit better
<sbcl3> i hope this works...
<sbcl3> quick question
<kalenedrael> well, then you have to tar -xzf it again
<sbcl3> how come its su -c "make install" and not sudo?
<kalenedrael> su and sudo are different programs
<sbcl3> kalenedrael: i have to start over?
<kalenedrael> do you have sudo configured?
<sbcl3> i can use both of them
<sbcl3> so i guess its configured
<sbcl3> its just that all the other root things had to be done with sudo
<kalenedrael> if you do rm -rf <dir> you have to re-extract the source
<kalenedrael> ok, well, then you can use sudo make install
<kalenedrael> whichever you like
<kalenedrael> sudo asks for your pw, su -c asks for the root pw
<sbcl3> alright; what directory do i have to delete?
<sbcl3> one in /usr/?
<kalenedrael> wait
<kalenedrael> you don't have to remove any dirs
<kalenedrael> just go to the kalzium source directory and make clean
<sbcl3> i'm confused.
<sbcl3> i did
<kalenedrael> ok, good
<kalenedrael> then make
<sbcl3> oh okay
<sbcl3> i went right ahead to make install :(
<kalenedrael> that should be fine too
<sbcl3> mv: overwrite `.deps/kalzium.Po', overriding mode 0644?
<sbcl3> what's this?
<sbcl3> i guess i should just say yes
<kalenedrael> yeah
<sbcl3> weird
<sbcl3> the same thing keeps coming back
<kalenedrael> umm
<sbcl3> (its not asking me for yes or know; its leaving me with a cursor though)
<kalenedrael> hit ctrl-c
<sbcl3> make[2] : *** [detailinfodlg.o]  Interrupt
<sbcl3> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Interrupt
<sbcl3> make: *** [all-recursive]  Interrupt
<kalenedrael> yeah, that should be what happens
<kalenedrael> start over
<sbcl3> now what?
<kalenedrael> make clean, make distclean, ./configure
<sbcl3> k
<sbcl3> ./configure in that directory?
<kalenedrael> yeah
<sbcl3> well, i guess not; it was in the root directory
<kalenedrael> why can't you just apt-get install kalzium?
<sbcl3> i want the bleeding edge ;)
<kalenedrael> oh
<sbcl3> i'm a bit of a chem ner
<sbcl3> *nerd
<kalenedrael> heh
<sbcl3> after ./configure just make and then make install?
<kalenedrael> yeah, i have like five chem programs installed...
<kalenedrael> yeah
<sbcl3> i used to use gnome...i thought gperiodic was good until i saw kalzium...
<sbcl3> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/kalzium/src'
<sbcl3> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<sbcl3> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/kalzium/src'
<sbcl3> make: *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<sbcl3> grrr...
<kalenedrael> what's the crap before it?
<sbcl3> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `../../libkdeedu/kdeeduplot/libkdeeduplot.la', needed by `kalzium'.  Stop.
<kalenedrael> (a couple lines only, please)
<kalenedrael> before that
<kalenedrael> is there a bunch of errors?
<sbcl3> no
<kalenedrael> odd
<sbcl3> i should delete kalzium and start over
<sbcl3> hmm; i don't know how to do that
<sbcl3> http://edu.kde.org/kalzium/obtain.php
<sbcl3> i'm going to start over
<kalenedrael> paste like the last 50 lines in #flood or on  http://rafb.net/paste/
<sbcl3> oh; i started all over
<sbcl3> if i get errors i'll tell you
<kalenedrael> ok
<sbcl3> i missed a line in that tutorial; that might of been it
<sbcl3> "cd libkdeedu" "make" ;)
<sbcl3> this time:
<sbcl3> make[3] : Leaving directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/kalzium/src'
<sbcl3> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/kalzium/src'
<sbcl3> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/kalzium/src'
<sbcl3> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/kalzium'
<sbcl3> make[2] : Entering directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/kalzium'
<sbcl3> make[2] : Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
<sbcl3> make[2] : Nothing to be done for `install-data-am'.
<sbcl3> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/kalzium'
<sbcl3> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/kalzium'
<sbcl3> is there anything wrong?
<kalenedrael> nopw
<kalenedrael> nope*
<kalenedrael> that's correct
<sbcl3> odd; kalzium works, but its still the same version
<sbcl3> maybe i had the highest version after all :/
<sbcl3> oh wait
<sbcl3> this time i didn't do a make clean or a make distclean :/
<sbcl3> perhaps i need to do those
<sbcl3> and, to add to that, i may have libkdeedu in apt
<sbcl3> but i don't remember errors
<sbcl3> should i uninstall my one in apt?
<kalenedrael> no
<sbcl3> really?
<sbcl3> k...
<kalenedrael> actually
<kalenedrael> hold on, i don't think i am a reliable source of information about this in particular
<kalenedrael> i've installed over packages, but 1) i don't know if that works properly and 2) i don't know if that is good
<sbcl3> i think an uninstall wouldn't hurt
<sbcl3> i'll try it; as well as make clean
<kalenedrael> wait
<kalenedrael> don't make clean before you make install
<sbcl3> heres my current steps:
<sbcl3> "make -f Makefile.cvs"
<sbcl3> "./configure --prefix=/etc/kde3"
<sbcl3> "cd libkdeedu"
<sbcl3> "make"
<sbcl3> "cd .."
<sbcl3> "cd kalzium"
<sbcl3> "make"
<sbcl3> "su -c "make install""
<sbcl3> thats it
<sbcl3> where does "make clean" go?
<sbcl3> hey look
<sbcl3> Warning: you chose to install this package in /etc/kde3,
<sbcl3> but KDE was found in /usr.
<kalenedrael> do that in your kalzium source dir
<kalenedrael> umm.....
<Bicchi> Why when i load some applications i get the application listed on the taskbar but it never loads up. Like it shows up there as if it was going to load but never does and ends up closing with no given error. I get this for firefox, synaptic and kate.
<sbcl3> that can't be good
<kalenedrael> blame Razor-X
<sbcl3> kalenedrael: where's kde kept in /usr?
<kalenedrael> everywhere
<kalenedrael> seriously, there are files in /usr/lib, /usr/include, etc, etc
<sbcl3> maybe i don't have to do it :)
<sbcl3> no errors this time :)
<sbcl3> kalenedrael: where do i do a "make clean"?
<sbcl3> right after i go into the kalzium directory?
<kalenedrael> you do "make clean" in the kalzium source directory
<sbcl3> okay
<sbcl3> and then do make install?
<kalenedrael> noooooooooo
<sbcl3> make?
<kalenedrael> have you done make already?
<sbcl3> only in libkdeedu
<kalenedrael> ok
<kalenedrael> are yuo building all of kdeedu, or only kalzium?
<sbcl3> only kalzium
<kalenedrael> ok
<kalenedrael> ok, well, i have no idea what you did with libekdeedu
<sbcl3> so i do "make clean" "make" "make install"
<sbcl3> kal: just a make
<kalenedrael> oh
<kalenedrael> umm
<kalenedrael> well, you should change the install directory
<sbcl3> yeah
<sbcl3> "cd kalzium"
<sbcl3> oh; wait; no
<sbcl3> what do you mean?
<kalenedrael> usually, individually compiled binaries are installed in /usr/local/bin, and the libs in /usr/local/lib, etc
<kalenedrael> you should have run "./configure --prefix=/usr/local"
<sbcl3> i just ran ./configure
<kalenedrael> or /usr, if you like
<kalenedrael> yeah, that's fine, i think
<sbcl3> okay
<sbcl3> and then i went and made libkdeedu
<sbcl3> and now i need to make and install kalzium
<kalenedrael> ok
<kalenedrael> ok, so you did ./configure again for kalzium and the directory should be correct this time?
<sbcl3> there is no ./configure in the kalzium directory.
<sbcl3> just the /kdeedu one
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> ok, then go to the kdeedu directory
<sbcl3> k
<kalenedrael> then make install
<kalenedrael> that should do it
<kalenedrael> you already did make, right?
<sbcl3> wait; i don't want to install all of kdeedu
<sbcl3> i didn't do make
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> hmmm
<kalenedrael> umm
<sbcl3> i configured and made libkdeedu
<sbcl3> thats it
<kalenedrael> libkdeedu sounds like the whole thing, not just kalzium
<sbcl3> but kalzium needs it
<kalenedrael> ok, just cd to the kalzium directory and make install... if that doesn't work then you may have to install all of kdeedu
<kalenedrael> you know what the old version of kalzium is, right?
<kalenedrael> after "make install" in the kalzium directory, type "kalzium --version" and see if it is the new one
<sbcl3> okay...
<kalenedrael> i'm going to sleep... i really need it today
<sbcl3> oh great...now kalzium is messed up.
<sbcl3> kalzium: error while loading shared libraries: libkdeeduplot.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
* aseigo ponders how much bandwidth kubuntu.org has.
<aseigo> sbcl3: cd into kdeedu/libkdeedu and make && make install in there
<sbcl3> okay
<sbcl3> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/libkdeedu/kdeeduplot'
<sbcl3> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/libkdeedu/kdeeduplot'
<sbcl3> Making all in extdate
<sbcl3> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/libkdeedu/extdate'
<sbcl3> make[1] : Nothing to be done for `all'.
<sbcl3> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/libkdeedu/extdate'
<sbcl3> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/libkdeedu'
<sbcl3> make[1] : Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
<sbcl3> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/libkdeedu'
<sbcl3> do i need to run ./configure again?
<kalenedrael> no
<kalenedrael> is that the entire output?
<kalenedrael> (heh, i lied when i said i was going to sleep)
<kalenedrael> (i really will be going to sleep soon though)
<monchy> if your on a CRT throw your refresh rate to 60hz, that'll make you sleepy :p
<sbcl3> i got a permission denied somewhere
<kalenedrael> :P monchy
<kalenedrael> i have an lcd
<kalenedrael> i am very sleepy
<monchy> we can trade monitors then ;)
<kalenedrael> not unless you can get the screen off this laptop without fuxing it
<monchy> doh
<sbcl3> kal: did a make clean
<kalenedrael> i want a nice 21 inch lcd
<sbcl3> now it'll go
<kalenedrael> ok
<kalenedrael> well, compilation should take a while
<kalenedrael> if it is suspiciously fast, then something is going on so that compilation is not occurring
<monchy> if i had the money, i'd get one of those apple cinema monitors you know
<aseigo> sbcl3: did you make install as well?
<sbcl3> now i am
<sbcl3> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/libkdeedu/extdate'
<sbcl3> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/libkdeedu/extdate'
<sbcl3> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/libkdeedu'
<sbcl3> make[2] : Entering directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/libkdeedu'
<kalenedrael> time to really sleep
<sbcl3> make[2] : Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
<sbcl3> make[2] : Nothing to be done for `install-data-am'.
<sbcl3> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/libkdeedu'
<sbcl3> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/sbcl3/kdeedu/libkdeedu'
<sbcl3> doesn't look too bad...
<sbcl3> kal: you'll never believe this
<kalenedrael> what?
<sbcl3> kalzium works now; i had the right version all along >_<
<kalenedrael> agh
<sbcl3> he just didn't update the help -> about kalzium :( :( :( :(
<kalenedrael> x_x
<kalenedrael> gah, silly developer
<sbcl3> well, that's that
<kalenedrael> well, that's somewhat good news, i guess
<sbcl3> *sigh*
<monchy> kalenedrael i've got something that will help you sleep
<kalenedrael> great
<monchy> http://www.addictinggames.com/mahjongg.html play on the ninja difficulty
<kalenedrael> heh
<sbcl3> wtf...some of it looks like its in german
<sbcl3> "van der waals radius"
<sbcl3> is that a chemical term?
<monchy> oO
<aseigo> sladen: yes
<aseigo> sladen: van der waals was the scientist. and i believe he was dutch.
<aseigo> yep.. http://nobelprize.org/physics/laureates/1910/waals-bio.html
<sbcl3> okay
<sbcl3> good
* aseigo notes that google is our friends
<sbcl3> its 12 am here i'm real tired
<sbcl3> actually; i'm in a channel with a bunch of hackers; that sounded lame
<aseigo> lol
<TrueChaos|Laptop> anyone know how to add timestamps to xchat?
<sbcl3> xchat? in #kubuntu? odd
<TrueChaos|Laptop> heh, its late and im tired
<TrueChaos|Laptop> :P
<aseigo> TrueChaos|Laptop: yep. first you start konversation or ksirc ... go to the Settings -> Configure $APPNAME entry and turn on timestamps ... ;) seriously though, i'm sure it's the same in xchat
* aseigo notes that he really can't stand xchat and doesn't grok why people love it so muc =)
<Bicchi> Why when i load some applications i get the application listed on the taskbar but it never loads up. Like it shows up there as if it was going to load but never does and ends up closing with no given error. I get this problem with firefox, synaptic and kate and it not allways happens.
<TrueChaos|Laptop> in my idiocy, i missted the checkbox titled "Enable timestamps".  Someone shoot me.
<aseigo> Bicchi: hard to say. in those cases it's best to run the command from a konsole where you'll usually see some error output
<aseigo> Bicchi: the launch feedback just knows that it's starting. doesn't know anything about whether it will succeed ;)
* aseigo shoots TrueChaos|Lap 
<TrueChaos|Lap> thanks
<aseigo> that's what i'm here for.
<Bicchi> aseigo: its just weird, thatt it would work sometimes and other don't
<aseigo> Bicchi: indeed
* TrueChaos|Lap dies
<TrueChaos|Lap> weeeeeee
<aseigo> that was a long time between getting shot and dieing
<TrueChaos|Lap> i had to blead out, that can take some time
<TrueChaos|Lap> your aim sucks, no headshot for you.
<monchy> lol
<aseigo> well, i do prefer the slow agonizing deaths. more fun for me
<aseigo> and on THAT note.. i saw Sin City last night
<aseigo> what a grea tmovie
<monchy> can't wait for the sequel
<TrueChaos|Lap> thers gonna be a sin city sequel?
<monchy> yes, being written
<TrueChaos|Lap> yay
<aseigo> as long as they get the same people to do the filming, editting and postproduction
<aseigo> because that's what made the film
<sbcl3> what's the smallest thing i need to compile java
<aseigo> oh, and stick to the graphic novel format/styling like they did
<sbcl3> specifically, turn .java files into .class files
<aseigo> sbcl3: a brain.
<aseigo> haha
* aseigo is an asshole
<sbcl3> or just read .java files, if thats possible
<aseigo> you need a jvm
<sbcl3> okay
<aseigo> and if you want to compile things yourself, you need a jdk
<sbcl3> will gcj work?
<sbcl3> what is the name of the jvm you'd recommend?
<sbcl3> can it be done with gcj?
<Elsidox> is anyone eles having  problems with the kubuntu user guide thing?
<Elsidox> i tryed adding stuff to my soure list but it didnt work I kept getting errors. So i just added the ones from the ubuntu user guide.
<monchy> filming is scheduled to start in january for sin city 2 :)
<sbcl3> *sigh*
<sbcl3> i'll have to figure this out myself
<sbcl3> no one knows how to compile a .java file?
<Elsidox> sbcl3: u need the jde installed than use the jde to compile it
<Elsidox> sbcl3: java dev enviorment i think
<sbcl3> okay
<sbcl3> isn't that for emacs though?
<Elsidox> huh
<Elsidox> this has noting to do with emacs
<sbcl3> well thats what kynaptic says
<sbcl3> its just called "jde", right?
<Elsidox> no u have to go to suns site and install it as far as i know
<sbcl3> k
<sbcl3> i'll try and uninstall all the stuff through apt
<sbcl3> can someone recommend an IDE?
<sbcl3> i think theres jbuilder
<sbcl3> or something
<aseigo> eclipse or kdevelop
<aseigo> if you're into java, eclipse is probably the better choice since it was pretty much written for java dev =)
<sbcl3> okay
<Bicchi> eclipse rocks
<aseigo> thought kdevelop does have support for Java projects.. i just haven't ever used it myself =)
<sbcl3> does it come with everything needed to compile?
* aseigo doesn't do java
<Bicchi> yes, and yes
* aseigo has no idea... 
<TrueChaos|Lap> how hard is it to get a java environment up and running?
<sbcl3> i need to know how to compile java though :(
<Bicchi> does java and if you download the cdt tool you can program in c/c++
<aseigo> sbcl3: that's the point of using an IDE, isn't it? ;) F8
<Bicchi> better than kdevelop
<Bicchi> i have used it for over 2 years now
<TrueChaos|Lap> sbcl3, get an IDE, much easier
<TrueChaos|Lap> jcreator,  not sure if it has a *nix version tho
<Bicchi> eclipse is an IDE so is kdevelop
<Bicchi> jcreator does not run in linux
<sbcl3> but what package is required to actually compile it? will eclipse come with it?
<Bicchi> just download eclipse and it runs. no package
<sbcl3> okay
<sbcl3> will it compile individual files?
<Bicchi> you need to have java installed
<sbcl3> how do i do that?
<Bicchi> the jre and jdk if you plan to program in java
<sbcl3> okay
<sbcl3> through apt?
<aseigo> god damn kpdf is nice
<Bicchi> r u using 386 or 64 bit
<sbcl3> no
<sbcl3> not through apt :(\
<Bicchi> sbcl13: read the FAQ
* aseigo really wishes that java and mono would die  ...
<sbcl3> which FAQ?
<Bicchi> sbcl3: ubuntu faq
<sbcl3> is eclipse programmed in qt?
<aseigo> i find it annoying to nearl no end that the two big non-C/C++ langs in the open source world are both encumbered with various bits of crap
<aseigo> sbcl3: no. java.
<sbcl3> i mean will it look nice in KDE?
* aseigo would much prefer to see a ruby and/or python world
<aseigo> sbcl3: it'll look like a java app =)
<TrueChaos|Lap> anyone know any good IDE's for java?
<sbcl3> eclipse
<Bicchi> sbcl3: eclipse is not part of kde, it runs on any platform since its java based.
<aseigo> TrueChaos|Lap: eclipse or kdevelop
<TrueChaos|Lap> cause my school refuses to teach a useful programing language
<aseigo> TrueChaos|Lap: what do they teach?
<TrueChaos|Lap> java.
<TrueChaos|Lap> :(
<aseigo> ah.
<aseigo> well, for learning it's ok.
<TrueChaos|Lap> its easy
<sbcl3> truechaos: mine too!
<sbcl3> thats why i'm getting java
<TrueChaos|Lap> sbcl3, highschool?
<sbcl3> yes
<aseigo> hopefully they started you off with something lower on the register than OOP though
<sbcl3> i want to test out of it
<TrueChaos|Lap> aseigo, nope.
<TrueChaos|Lap> well, HTML, then java.
<TrueChaos|Lap> :S
* aseigo thinks dumping students into high level, OOP languages is stupid, stupid, stupid and why we have so many bad, bad, bad programmers
<sbcl3> can kdevelop do what eclipse can?
<sbcl3> i only need to compile individual files!
<Bicchi> sbcl3: like i said get the jre and the jdk installed. check out the guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<TrueChaos|Lap> aseigo, id agree, but im not going into programming... engineering FTW!
<Bicchi> sbcl3: is you are going to be using java download eclipse and do not waste time with kdevelop
<aseigo> TrueChaos|Lap: what are you going into?
<sbcl3> i don't see it anywhere
<sbcl3> what page is it on?
<TrueChaos|Lap> some form of engineering, at this point what type is undecided, except that im staying out of computer engineering
<sbcl3> bicchi: i have kdevelop though
<sbcl3> and use it for other stuff
<TrueChaos|Lap> quite possibly aerospace, or mechanical.
<Bicchi> sbcl3: just search the freaking thing, CTRL-F  "java"
<aseigo> TrueChaos|Lap: cool
<TrueChaos|Lap> yeah, i cant wait for uni.
<jeramy> Anyone know if there's qt bindings for ruby in Kubuntu?
<sbcl3> bicchi: returns nothing.
<TrueChaos|Lap> Bicchi, how is eclipse for handling things like projects, and multiple file compiles?
<Bicchi> TrueChaos|Lap: a project is consired a c/c++ or a java project. its quite good and easy to configure and use. takes a long time to load an uses a lot of system resources. but for school its the best. comes with a debuger and kdevelop does not. i mean an integrated debuger just like in visual studio. i have used it for quite sometime even to develop QT applications in linux using c++
<TrueChaos|Lap> Bicchi, is it somewhat like jcreator?  if youve even used that...
<sbcl3> what repository can i get "sun-j2re-1.5" from?
<Bicchi> TrueChaos|Lap: once i started using eclipse i trashed jcreator. it S U C K S
<TrueChaos|Lap> heh
<Bicchi> TrueChaos|Lap: and i really like jcreator since its fast for a quick compile and run. but for a hard to do project i stick with eclipse. i almost ready to get my computer science degree and all my coding was done using eclipse even the c++ code
<TrueChaos|Lap> interesting
<TrueChaos|Lap> does eclipse have a nice interface, easy to use?
<Bicchi> you can even do web programming like php and jsp
<Bicchi> really nice
* sbcl3 does web programming in kdevelop
<TrueChaos|Lap> just by selecting the type of file your making, right?
<Bicchi> dude just download the thing. its only a few MBs
<sbcl3> 95, actually
<Bicchi> there is not installation required so you can just erase the folder. yeah 95
<anti-penguinboy> lol
<anti-penguinboy> just a few
<sbcl3> what repository can you get java runtime environment from?
<Bicchi> sorry i am on fast dsl computer to me its only a 3 minutes download
<sbcl3> i happened to pick a very slow mirror :(
<anti-penguinboy> i got 100 mb/s up and down :P
<TrueChaos|Lap> luckey fast bastards
<TrueChaos|Lap> :P
<anti-penguinboy> lol
<TrueChaos|Lap> Bicchi, theres no install for eclipse?
<Bicchi> no
<TrueChaos|Lap> o.O
<sbcl3> is there a repository for j2se?
<sbcl3> there has to be somewhere :/
<sbcl3> http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<TrueChaos|Lap> Bicchi, how do i put the java development tools into it?
<Bicchi> sbcl3: if you are new to ubuntu i advice you to get to know it first before you install java. java can be a little tricky to install
<Bicchi> TrueChaos|Lap: what do you mean, you must have jdk and jre allready installed.
<TrueChaos|Lap> how bout new to *nix, and going to need to have java installed by september for school, in my case anyway :P
<Bicchi> TrueChaos|Lap: so you do not want to use windows?
<TrueChaos|Lap> i want to use linux, ive got windows on my desktop, wanted to try something new
<Bicchi> TrueChaos|Lap: but do you know how to program in java at all?
<TrueChaos|Lap> Bicchi, yes
<Bicchi> how you used it on windows?
<Bicchi> have you used it on windows?
<TrueChaos|Lap> yes
<Bicchi> so its the same.
<TrueChaos|Lap> installed the jdk and jre, and loaded the ide
<Bicchi> you need to have jdk installed if you want to run the compiler: javac              and the vm runner: java 
<Bicchi> so first download the jdk
<sbcl3> okay; i got the right repository :)
<sbcl3> do i want j2sdk too?
<Bicchi> are you going to be writing programs in java?
<sbcl3> yes
<Bicchi> then yes
<sbcl3> as well as j2re1.5
<sbcl3> okay
<sbcl3> those are the only two packages, right?
<Bicchi> j2sdk   =      java 2 software development kit
<sbcl3> okay
<Bicchi> yeap
<sbcl3> what is j2sdk though? is it sun's IDE?
<Bicchi> i am not sure if it will configure the stuff automatically. i had to do it manually since i downloaded it directly from sun
<Bicchi> j2sdk   =      java 2 software development kit
<TrueChaos|Lap> source developement kit
<TrueChaos|Lap> er software
<sbcl3> okay
<Bicchi> sun has an ide, i forgot its name. 
<TrueChaos|Lap> netbeans or something
<Bicchi> yes
<sbcl3> will sun eventually go all opensource?
<Bicchi> sucks also
<Bicchi> nope
<Bicchi> and java is not open source even thought they publish the code
* TrueChaos|Lap whistles and waits for the download to finish
<sbcl3> you mean its not GPLed, right?
<Bicchi> i mean java from sun microsystems
<Bicchi> right
* sbcl3 does the same as True Chaos
<TrueChaos|Lap> im downloading the JDK and eclipse right now, anything else i need to be gettin?
<sbcl3> you need j2re
<sbcl3> you can get it from apt by adding this to your sources.list:
<sbcl3> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<Bicchi> nope, install java first and do not mess with eclipse until java is functional. i mean that you can compile and run from the terminal
<sbcl3> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<sbcl3> <head>
<sbcl3> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<sbcl3> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<sbcl3> </head>
<sbcl3> <body>
<sbcl3> <pre>
<sbcl3> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<sbcl3> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted</pre></body>
<sbcl3> </html>
<sbcl3> crap
<sbcl3> sorry about that flood..had no idea that would happen
<sbcl3> bicchi: just see two of those lines ^_^
<TrueChaos|Lap> where is my sources.list??  im a complete, and i mean complete nub to linux
<quam> /etc/apt/sources.list
<sbcl3> and you can really only open it from terminal because its roots
<sbcl3> "sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list"
<sbcl3> followed by your password
<anti-penguinboy> nano is better :P
<anti-penguinboy> or the xfce mouspad
<anti-penguinboy> mousepad*
<TrueChaos|Lap> or il just download it from their website
<TrueChaos|Lap> much easier
<sbcl3> i doubt it
<Bicchi> ATTENTION: all java people tonight. make sure java is working before running eclipse otherwise eclipse is going to give you errors. REPEAT: make sure you can compile and run a java program from the terminal.
<sbcl3> what will the command be in the terminal?
<sbcl3> (to turn a .java into a .class)
<Bicchi> javac helloworld.java            then                     java helloworld
<Bicchi> javac compiles
<sbcl3> okay
<Bicchi> or creates a .class
<Bicchi> bytecode
<quam> there a way to edit the menus in kde?
<TrueChaos|Lap> Bicchi, does eclipse organize your files well?
<sbcl3> quam: which menus?
<quam> the applications on the k menu and such. ive been switching back and forth between kubuntu and ubuntu, or kde and gnome rather, and i'd like to remove some of the gtk programs from the lists
<sbcl3> quam: mouse over the k menu
<sbcl3> right click.
<sbcl3> menu editor
<quam> oh :P
<quam> i feel sheepish
<sbcl3> nah
<Bicchi> TrueChaos|Lap: you create projects. what i did for my clases was the following maybe this can help. if my class was name COP-1234  and i was doing project 1, i would create a project in eclipse with a name COP-1234,Project1  and all the files that belong to that class/project1 will be in there.
<sbcl3> quam: any other menus?
<sbcl3> just about everything in kde can be configured
<quam> no, that's good :P i was looking in the control center :p
<sbcl3> k
<sbcl3> and to configure panels right click on them
<quam> much obliged
<Bicchi> TrueChaos|Lap: unlike jcreator in eclipse you need to have a project in order to compile and run a java program. no big deal since in college you will be creating projects all the time. i have done about 30 so far and that java alone. 
<TrueChaos|Lap> yeah
<TrueChaos|Lap> but where does eclipse make the projects folder?
<Bicchi> yes
<Bicchi> look in the folder workspace. and there you will find all your projects
<TrueChaos|Lap> perfect
<TrueChaos|Lap> good file management
<TrueChaos|Lap> thats all i care about :P
<sbcl3> if eclipse was good, wouldn't they allow you to choose where your project folders went?
<sbcl3> or does he mean by default?
<TrueChaos|Lap> i mean by default
<TrueChaos|Lap> and the fact that it is structured
<Bicchi> sbcl3: you can choose but the default is good
<Bicchi> when ever you run a program for the first time do not mess with its default. until you know how to use it. 
<Bicchi> worry about installing java then eclipse. i do not get why the obsession with eclipse when you haven't even gotten java installed.
<Bicchi> you still need java even if you do not use eclipse
<TrueChaos|Lap> because having a good ide is what im worried about
<Bicchi> and what did i just tell you its the best. your other choice would be vi.
<Bicchi> actually i am joking there, there r others
<Bicchi> but nothing compares to it. actually eclipse has been voted as one of the best project ever made for the last few years.
<sbcl3> what are the others?
<sbcl3> is kdevelop on the list?
<Bicchi> kwrite, kate, vi, emacs. search google. come on
<Bicchi> not sure about kdevelop i think you can configure it to use it.
<Bicchi> but would not get much functionality
<Bicchi> compare to eclispe
<sbcl3> even for cpp/qt projects?
<Bicchi> well, for a project that takes a lot of resources using eclipse might be challenging. since eclipse is a big a application. 
<Bicchi> but learn to use eclipse for java first then worry about c++ since to use c++ in eclipse you need to download a few other things called plugings.
<Bicchi> take one step at a time.
<TrueChaos|Lap> any idea on how to get the fn keys working on my keyboard?  tis a dell keyboard, id kinda like the fn keys to work :P
<TrueChaos|Lap> im guessing thats a no
<TrueChaos|Lap> :P
<TrueChaos|Lap> which do i install first, the jdk, then the jre
<TrueChaos|Lap> ?
<Bicchi> does not matter
<TrueChaos|Lap> seems easy to install, so far
<TrueChaos|Lap> just run the file from a terminal
* TrueChaos|Lap watches the text fly
<TrueChaos|Lap> gogogogo jre time
<TrueChaos|Lap> ok
<TrueChaos|Lap> Bicchi, both of those are installed, how do i test that its working?
<Bicchi> just like in windows
<TrueChaos|Lap> which would be...
<TrueChaos|Lap> :P
<Bicchi> you said you allready new java
<Bicchi> knew
<TrueChaos|Lap> never did java from command prompt. just used an ide.
<Bicchi> oh ok
<Bicchi> do a helloworld.java program or whatever
<TrueChaos|Lap> the ide had a run button.  :D
<TrueChaos|Lap> how, whats the exact command...
<Bicchi> actually type java --version
<Bicchi> that would do easy
<TrueChaos|Lap> command not found
<TrueChaos|Lap> :S
<Bicchi> did you install java from sun or repository
<TrueChaos|Lap> sun
<Bicchi> you did not follow the instructions from sun by reading the installation instructions. go back and read them becose you need to create a few symbolic links
<Bicchi> read the website
<TrueChaos|Lap> wait so where would be a good place to install java?
<TrueChaos|Lap> i did the self extracting binary
<TrueChaos|Lap> and i did what it said.
<Bicchi> did you read the instructions
<Bicchi> i have mine in /usr/bin/java/
<TrueChaos|Lap> i installed mine to the /home/cameron :P
<anti-penguinboy> OMG I KNOW YOUR NAME!!!
<TrueChaos|Lap> i read the instructions, they just say to do chmod +x and run it
<TrueChaos|Lap> aside from that, i dont know what else to do
<anti-penguinboy> install kubuntu
<anti-penguinboy> you forgote that step
<TrueChaos|Lap> im using kubuntu.
<Bicchi> he is messing with you any linux distro will do
<TrueChaos|Lap> i know
<TrueChaos|Lap> but there are no special instructions about symbolic links
<TrueChaos|Lap> :S
<Bicchi> thats weird. actually did you install it using root.
<TrueChaos|Lap> ..no
<TrueChaos|Lap> :P
<Bicchi> i think the instructions called for that
<Bicchi> r u using 64 bit or 32
<TrueChaos|Lap> 32
<anti-penguinboy> i'm lighting this channel up :P we're all you serious
<anti-penguinboy> so *
<TrueChaos|Lap> and it was only called for if installing to a place where root access was needed
<Bicchi> i did mine with root access that way anyone can use it
<anusaya> is there a way to rebuild the KDE menu? None of the KDE apps I install appear in the menu.
<aseigo> kbuildsyscoca --noincremental
<TrueChaos|Lap> but il try installing as root
<Bicchi> yeah and install it where i told you
<Bicchi> both the jre and jdk
<Bicchi> i read it in some ubuntu forums at the time of installation even for the mozilla-appet plugin
<TrueChaos|Lap> whats the makedir command ?
<TrueChaos|Lap> mkdr dont work
<TrueChaos|Lap> :S
<aseigo> mkdir
<TrueChaos|Lap> thanks
<TrueChaos|Lap> Bicchi, installed into /usr/bin/java as root, and i cant do a java --version command
<TrueChaos|Lap> im typing in exactly "java --version"
<TrueChaos|Lap> :P
<Bicchi> try javac
<TrueChaos|Lap> javac command not found
<TrueChaos|Lap> :S
<Bicchi> shoot
<Bicchi> did you use sudo 
<TrueChaos|Lap> i did su, entered root password
<Bicchi> and the folder /java has owner root
<Bicchi> no
<Bicchi> sudo
<TrueChaos|Lap> so no, i didnt use sudo.
<Bicchi> you do not su in ubuntu you use sudo
<Bicchi> get use to it
<TrueChaos|Lap> so i needed to use sudo?
<anti-penguinboy> i think its better this way
<Bicchi> well, that what i did it with
<anti-penguinboy> the whole sudo thing
<TrueChaos|Lap> what exactly did you type to install it
<TrueChaos|Lap> sudo what
<anti-penguinboy> eh?
<Bicchi> i forgot sudo ./java&*&*&*&*&*&* not sure what it was
<TrueChaos|Lap> ah
<Bicchi> just sudo every command
<TrueChaos|Lap> ok
<Bicchi> you must remove the previous installation
<TrueChaos|Lap> how, just deleat the folder?
<Bicchi> yeah
<Bicchi> did you try reading the wiki
<TrueChaos|Lap> no
<TrueChaos|Lap> :P
<Bicchi> dude you could have saved a lot of thouble there
<TrueChaos|Lap> whats a wiki?
<Bicchi> what ? is this the first time you run ubuntu
<TrueChaos|Lap> this is the first time im running any *nix distro.
<Bicchi> holly crap, oh ok. no worry. i will guide you
<Bicchi> read this first
<Bicchi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingJavaSupport?highlight=%28java%29
<Bicchi> that is what you should have done from the begging 
<TrueChaos|Lap> gah im trying to deleate the damn folders using rmdir but it wont let me :(
<Bicchi> do rm -R foldermame
<anti-penguinboy> rm -rf /
<anti-penguinboy> JK DONT
<TrueChaos|Lap> or not
<anti-penguinboy> LOL
<TrueChaos|Lap> im not that stupid
<anti-penguinboy> didnt say you where
<Bicchi> sudo rm -R java
<transgress> anti-penguinboy: be good or ima kick you in your naughty spot
<Bicchi> you want to get rid of the java folder
<liz4rd> eat me
<liz4rd> ^_^
<transgress> why aren't you on jabber you fuck?
<TrueChaos|Lap> gah gotta sudo all commands?
<liz4rd> oops sorry
<transgress> i'm on a warpath tonight... might wanna watch it
<TrueChaos|Lap> did i even need the jdk?  the wiki is saying just install jre
<Bicchi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java?highlight=%28java%29
<sbcl3> how do i test java again?
<sbcl3> i've got both of them installed?
<sbcl3> *installed.
<Bicchi> javac or java
<sbcl3> k
<sbcl3> and then the name of a .java file
<sbcl3> ?
<Bicchi> actually try both, both commands need b working
<Bicchi> just try javac
<sbcl3> okay
<sbcl3> bicchi: then what?
<sbcl3> i put it in with a .java file and got no errors
<Bicchi> did it work
<sbcl3> i don't know
<sbcl3> what'd it make?
<Bicchi> did you get a Usage: javac <options> <source files>
<sbcl3> oh; i see; Age.class
<sbcl3> how to i execute Age.class?
<Bicchi> so you have it installed
<Bicchi> java Age
<sbcl3> how to i execute Age.class?
<Bicchi> without the .class
<Bicchi> allways
<sbcl3> Bicchi: this java thing is working great
<Bicchi> good
<TrueChaos|Lap> his worked lol
<TrueChaos|Lap> :P
<sbcl3> chaos: yours didn't?
<Bicchi> he did not use synaptic to get it and it did not configure for hime
<sbcl3> poor him :(
<Bicchi> did you try eclipse
<sbcl3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingJavaSupport?highlight=%28java%29
<sbcl3> did he try that?
<sbcl3> bicchi: not yet
<sbcl3> i'll do that now
<sbcl3> is it a hard installation?
<anti-penguinboy> if you guys see a guy come in her with the nick penguinboy...tell him he left his anal beeds at the bar
<Bicchi> actually it does not require and installation in runs from a single folder and everything is done there. you erase the folder, you remove eclipse its that easy and no root or any shit like that
<sbcl3> okay
<sbcl3> i hope its easy...i'm untarring it right now
<TrueChaos|Lap> uhm
<TrueChaos|Lap> my gedit command isnt found
<sbcl3> bicchi: that was so freaking easy!
<Bicchi> TrueChaos|Lap: then install gedit. you should have done a bunch of things before installling java . like geting to know ubuntu
<TrueChaos|Lap> :P
<sbcl3> does chaos have ubuntu or kubuntu?
<TrueChaos|Lap> kubuntu
<sbcl3> then of course you don't have gedit!
<sbcl3> use kwrite.
<TrueChaos|Lap> Bicchi, i can use synaptic to get it?
<sbcl3> yes
<sbcl3> did you add those lines i posted?
<Bicchi> actually you can have gedit in kubuntu. i do. because i installed it
<Bicchi> no
<sbcl3> ah.
<Bicchi> i allready have java installed
<sbcl3> oh
<sbcl3> congrats.
<Bicchi> using the wiki
<sbcl3> what are you trying to do now
<Bicchi> nothing i do not use java . it sucks
<Bicchi> i use it for school
<Bicchi> only
<sbcl3> yeah; me too
<sbcl3> we've all seen the horrors of openoffice ^_^
<Bicchi> yes
<TrueChaos|Lap> HAHA! java -version works!
<Bicchi> SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
<Bicchi> TrueChaos|Lap: good
<Bicchi> :)
<Bicchi> try javac
<TrueChaos|Lap> whats the other command i need to test? javac -version?
<Bicchi> just javac will do 
<Bicchi> -version just gets you the version
<TrueChaos|Lap> javac command not found
<TrueChaos|Lap> :S
<Bicchi> that the jdk that is missing
<Bicchi> hold a sec
<sbcl3> bicchi: eclipse looks so freaking ugly!
<Bicchi> did you download the gtk version
<sbcl3> no
<Bicchi> thats why
<Bicchi> gtk has nicer graphs
<sbcl3> is there a qt version?
<Bicchi> no
<Bicchi> :(
<sbcl3> i downloaded "motif"
<TrueChaos|Lap> Bicchi, ive installed jdk, i just havent linked it... i dont know what lines i need for the jdk
<sbcl3> should...i go get the gtk version?
<TrueChaos|Lap> sbcl3, what were those lines i needed to add to a file?
<Bicchi> sbcl13 yes
<Bicchi> if you enabled universe you could type : sudo apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5.0
<sbcl3> chaos: hehe
<sbcl3> hold on just a sec...
<anti-penguinboy> lol micro member ask google befor us
<microhaxo> yo guys
<TrueChaos|Lap> and were there a lot of lines?
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> ahh, i wanna know can i use the package manager to update my kernel?
<sbcl3> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<sbcl3> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<TrueChaos|Lap> where do i add those lines?
<TrueChaos|Lap> ??
<sbcl3> truechaos: the end of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Frederick> how do I install kdevelop and how do I add a fat-c partition to fstab?
<TrueChaos|Lap> sbcl3, ok, i did that, now what?
<TrueChaos|Lap> java -version works, javac doesnt
<sbcl3> truechaos: are you using synaptic or kynaptic?
<TrueChaos|Lap> synaptic
<TrueChaos|Lap> kynaptic sucks.
<sbcl3> look for some kind of refresh button.
<sbcl3> synaptic - ability to add repos = kynaptic.
<sbcl3> i just stay with kynaptic and edit that file when i need to
<sbcl3> TrueChaos: close synaptic, and into the terminal type:
<sbcl3> "apt-get update"
<sbcl3> sorry; "sudo apt-get update"
<TrueChaos|Lap> i found an update without a terminal
<TrueChaos|Lap> still getting javac not found
<TrueChaos|Lap> :S
<sbcl3> you have to install the packages!
<sbcl3> they both start with "sun-"
<sbcl3> there are two of them.
<TrueChaos|Lap> sudo apt-get install sun-*
<TrueChaos|Lap> ?
<TrueChaos|Lap> ah
<TrueChaos|Lap> ok, gotta redownload it
<TrueChaos|Lap> i gets it now
<TrueChaos|Lap> :P
<TrueChaos|Lap> i already did the jre package myself
<TrueChaos|Lap> its just the sdk part i need
<sbcl3> forget that stupid package
<TrueChaos|Lap> :D
<sbcl3> install the sdk then
<sbcl3> did you find the listed sun packages?
<TrueChaos|Lap> yep
<TrueChaos|Lap> 2 of em
<sbcl3> install the one that says "sdk"
<sbcl3> if it all works, great.
<TrueChaos|Lap> i am
<TrueChaos|Lap> :)
<sbcl3> if it doesn't, install the other one.
<TrueChaos|Lap> kk
<sbcl3> after awhile you'll be compiling your own kernel ;)
<TrueChaos|Lap> hahaha
<TrueChaos|Lap> while(awhile = 10years){mecompilingownkernel=TRUE;}
<Bicchi> actually while (:) do compile; done
<TrueChaos|Lap> meh, mine works aswell
<TrueChaos|Lap> :P
<Bicchi> did you try javac
<TrueChaos|Lap> yeah, it didnt work, im apt-geting the package
<TrueChaos|Lap> :P
<Bicchi> oh ok
<sbcl3> bicchi: my gtk eclipse download is complete
<sbcl3> do i just delete that one directory?
<Bicchi> use that one.
<Bicchi> erase the old and thats it
<Bicchi> and unpack the new eclipse
<Bicchi> do not expect a really beautiful ide.
<Bicchi> in windows it looks better
<Bicchi> but does the same job
<sbcl3> how do you unzip from the terminal?
<sbcl3> (a .zip file)
<Bicchi> just use the gui
<Bicchi> its easy
<sbcl3> and a side-question: how come all the good stuff is programmed with gtk?
<sbcl3> gnome sucks.
<aseigo> what good stuff is this?
<aseigo> because i don't think "all the good stuff" is developed in gtk. not by a long shot.
<sbcl3> abiword. planner. dia. eclipse.
<aseigo> and of course, gtk!=gnome, but even putting that aside, my experience is different here
<aseigo> dia -> have you tried kivio?
<sbcl3> yep
<aseigo> planner -> dunno if i'd call that "good stuff" .. abiword is nice, yes. kword is pretty kick ass as well
<sbcl3> not as good
* aseigo shrugs ... 
<sbcl3> abiword > kword
<aseigo> depends on what you're doing.
<sbcl3> i wish there was a qt port of planner :(
<sbcl3> its a great app...why can't someone build it?
<aseigo> there are people working on kplato again, which is nice. there's also taskjuggler which is finally starting to get a nice kde gui.
<aseigo> that said, the reason why project mngmnt apps lag in OSS is pretty obvious (and planner pretty much blows compared to what you get on, say, windows)
<aseigo> it's not something developers tend to use. so it's not something developers tend to develop.
<aseigo> until there is a user base for it, the apps tend to lag considerably.
<aseigo> other apps that developers don't tend to use have traditionally only started to appear once a large enough user base formed that needed / wanted that
<aseigo> this is generally true of free software office applications ... we really don't have ANY good ones.
<aseigo> we have a bunch of ok ones, but that's it
<aseigo> that said ...
<aseigo> i think you're viewpoint on "all the good stuff" in gtk is completely overdone.
<TrueChaos|Lap> lol
<TrueChaos|Lap> anyways
<aseigo> where is the kexi in gtk, exactly? kdevelop has been around longer than eclipse, and for some languages is considerably better
<aseigo> or the datakiosk, or the amarok, or the k3b, or the scribus, or ....
<TrueChaos|Lap> i shall idle, but my dad walked by a min ago, i gotta be awake and alert in 4 hours, so i probably wont be here
<aseigo> nah, there are lots of good apps written with both ... 
<Choubaka> Where are input modulers for QT so I can start using them? ;/
<leafw> Hi. Successfully chatting from kubuntu-ppc !
<aseigo> i'd also point out that almost all of the "good stuff" apps in gtk+ were started _years_ ago when there was a serious push in gtk land for apps ... something that really didn't take hold until around 3.x for kde
<aseigo> Choubaka: for quicktime?
<Choubaka> no.
<Choubaka> QT
<leafw> now if only ayone could point to me on tutorials on how to reuse an existing user account in my /home directory, instead of using this new one
<Choubaka> you know, GTK - Gnome, QT - KDE
<aseigo> yeah, that's quicktime. if you mean Qt, the library kde uses, that'd be Qt
<Choubaka> ah
<Choubaka> so it's not a capital t?
<Choubaka> Anyway, yes.
<aseigo> otherwise when you talk about the Qt app that you use to view QT media, it gets  abit confusing ;()
<Choubaka> That's what I mean.
<aseigo> and what do you mean by "input modulers" exactly? 
<aseigo> (give me a better idea here and perhaps i can help out a bit =)
<Choubaka> Anyone know debian packages for a precompiled Qt library with input modules?
<Choubaka> aseigo: The funky stuff that GTK2 has. Ability to switch input methods on the fly, and forget about XIM or UIM.
<aseigo> you mean scim?
<Choubaka> no.
<Choubaka> scim is an input method.
* aseigo doesn't do multibyte, so =)
<Choubaka> the input modules allow me to change input methods on the fly.
<Choubaka> something which is impussible using Qt atm. 
<Choubaka> impossible, even
<Choubaka> I _could_ recompile Qt, but that's just bad .(
<sirukin> hmm
<aseigo> is this what you are looking for? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=14597
<sirukin> in order for me to work with what I'm working with
<sirukin> I must get rid of mysql 4.0.32 and replace woth 4.1.x
<Choubaka> aseigo: no.
<sirukin> 4.0.23*
<Choubaka> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fimmodule_2dqt <- this
<sirukin> :[
<aseigo> Choubaka: ah.. yeah, dunno where you could get that in a binary package =/
<sirukin> autopackage
<sirukin> :p
<Choubaka> That's unclean
<Choubaka> I guess I could take the debianised sources and wiggle the patch in them and then build a package.
<sirukin> who cares about clean.
<Choubaka> sirukin: I do
<sirukin> personally, I want my computer to work for me, not against me.
<sirukin> in the long run, you don't see my waxing my floor every night.
<Choubaka> Well, that's exactly why I don't want to install core libraries outside package management.
<Choubaka> something less crucial is just fine in /usr/local/, but not Qt :P
<sirukin> ahhh
<sirukin> nvm
<sirukin> I read the qt page, but I never actually "read" read it.
<anti-penguinboy> TranbeRL its all you fault
<anti-penguinboy> DO YOU HAVE NO EMOTION!?!?!
<sbcl3> does anyone know where eclipse's log is kept?
<Frederick> guys apt has the follwing complain E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sbcl3> the help files won't show up...
<Frederick> ive aborted it once where is /var/lock?
<sbcl3> fred: do you have kynaptic open?
<Frederick> sbcl3: nope ive aborted a apt session
<sbcl3> either you've got another apt or a graphical package manager
<Frederick> sbcl3: hum...
<Frederick> I had an apt into a terminal ive ctrl+z
<Frederick> I want to kill it
<sbcl3> "killall apt"? i'm not sure
<sbcl3> can't you just close the terminal session?
<Frederick> already done
<Frederick> I want to kill the program im var/.lock
<anti-penguinboy> get out your hammer
<Frederick> anti-penguinboy: normal distros lemme remove it from var/lock
<Frederick> no ideas?
<Frederick> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<anti-penguinboy> Chameleon22: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<anti-penguinboy> hey man
<sbcl3> quick question
<sbcl3> i just installed an ati control panel
<sbcl3> for a graphics accelerator
<sbcl3> how do i get to it?
<sbcl3> it was called "fgrlx-control"
<xxenon> will 2.6.12 (out now) be an officially supported kernel ?
<anti-penguinboy> if you want it to be yes...yes it will
<Chameleon22> howdy all
<ice_1963> hello
<Chameleon22> anti-penguinboy, ello
<ice_1963> are you useing kde ??
<anti-penguinboy> hey bro
<Chameleon22> ice_1963, ye i am 
<anti-penguinboy> xfce4 here :D
<ice_1963> ok
<ice_1963> :0)
<anti-penguinboy> sirukin: its all your fault
<sirukin> so I'm told.
<anti-penguinboy> YOU STOLE THE COOKIES FROM THE COOKIE JAR!!!!!
<liz4rd> :P
<sirukin> :)
<sirukin> join #rl6
<sbcl3> where are installed libraries kept?
<sbcl3> i'm looking for "liblua.so"
<sirukin> /usr/lib
<Firetech> sbcl3: "locate liblua.so"
<sirukin> sudo updatedb && locate liblua.so
<Firetech> yeye
<sirukin> maybe run ldconfig as well
<sirukin> sudo ldconfig
<sirukin> :S
<Firetech> updatedb is run once per day anyway
<sirukin> true
<Firetech> 3:25 am for me... I'm mosly asleep by then anyway ;)
<Firetech> *mostly
<Firetech> wher hs myi speling gon?
<Firetech> :P
<sirukin> haha
<sbcl3> err...can i rename a library from liblualib4.so.4 to liblua.so
<sbcl3> without it being different?
<sbcl3> a program wants "liblua.so"
<Firetech> sbcl3: make a symlink
<sbcl3> huh?
<sbcl3> how?
<Firetech> it's NEVER a good idea to rename libraries
<Firetech> "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/liblua4.so.4 /usr/lib/liblua.so"
<Firetech> for example
<Firetech> make that liblualib4.so.4 instead of liblua4.so.4
<sbcl3> does anyone here know how to get stepmania working?
<Firetech> sbcl3: there seems to be something like stepmania in the universe repository
<Firetech> "pydance"
<sbcl3> firetech: really?
<sbcl3> oh
<Firetech> apt-get install pydance
<sbcl3> firetech: nah...
<sbcl3> its not the same
<Firetech> ok
<Firetech> the same functions, kind of
<Chameleon22> there's this doco on TV about campers being attacked by snakes, crocodiles and sharks in australia 
<Chameleon22> fuck that i am never going camping again !
<sbcl3> how do you make sound devices not busy?
<shogouki> i'll never go to australia :)
<Chameleon22> shogouki, its great here, its just that everything can kill you ROFL 
<Chameleon22> but then again we dont like no wussy franch here 
<Chameleon22> :p
<Firetech> sbcl3: I guess aRts  is a bit greedy
<sbcl3> i think its alsa this time
<shogouki> :)
<sbcl3> how do you get them "not busy"?
<Firetech> killall [some-process-you-think-is-using-the-sound-card] 
<Firetech> "killall artsd" for example
<sbcl3> k
<Firetech> or just take a queue number and wait for your turn ;)
<sbcl3> "Couldn't load driver ALSA: Not enough substreams for hardware mixing, using software mixing" :/
<sbcl3> ???
<sbcl3> silly stepmania...
<closure> \'
<sbcl3> how does one restart alsa?
<Kamping_in_doze> hi all
<sladen> or dpkg -S liblua*so  if updatedb hasn't run
<sbcl3> how does one restart alsa?
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo 
<Kamping_Kaiser> use sudo to run that command :$
<sbcl3> thanks
<linkin> hello everybody :D
<linkin> I've a problem with upgrading my kubuntu
<linkin> after typing in: apt-get upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah....
<linkin> he will download everything normaly... but after it will return the following message:
<Kamping_Kaiser> what about apt-get dist-upgrade?
<linkin> hmm mom
<linkin> on: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.2_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kamping_Kaiser> try using dist-upgrade and see if it fixes it
<linkin> same message
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
<linkin> he won't start downloading something, he reporting me, that there is another version of kdelibs-data (4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3) but he wants to install 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.2
<linkin> -reporting +reports
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you apt-get update first?
<linkin> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> k
<Kamping_Kaiser> try apt-get -f install
<linkin> yes... he didn't download something (because he has everything he needs)
<linkin> then he will sends out the following:
<linkin> try to overwrite /usr/share/icons/default.kde which will be used by knetworkconf
<linkin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<linkin> (i think... same error)
<opi> dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/package.deb
<opi> replace package with kdelibs-data
<linkin> i think it's in /var/cache/apt/archives
<linkin> ok...
<linkin> thank you :D
<linkin> ^
<opi> linkin: you're welcome
<pobstil> oh how I wish I wish kubuntu didn't screw itself
<linkin> hope i could restart x normaly...
<linkin> last time... i couldn't do it...
<pobstil> liz4rd!!!
<Do-It-Now> hi all
<linkin> i will check it now :D
<stefano> re
<dreumah> help, i cannot go into adminstrator mode in my control panel anymore
<dreumah> i cant see the windows shared files anymore either
<sbcl3> what's a good ftp client for KDE?
<sbcl3> is there one that comes packed in?
<xxenon> I have a huge problem here : KDM starts, I type my log, and then it comes back to KDM after 3 seconds. Any clue ?
<xxenon> s/log/login
<xxenon> and there is nothing special in kdm.log/xorg's log
<Howitzer> Where do i configure KDM?
<McScruff> does anyone know how to install klibido
<Howitzer> McScruff, can't you use apt-get install or something?
<McScruff> how - no it says on their site too, but i follow what they ay to do and i get this error
<dreumah> how do i update kde
<dreumah> ??
<McScruff> ----> Cleaning up object files <-----
<McScruff> dh_testdir
<McScruff> dh_testroot
<McScruff> rm -f build-stamp configure-stamp config.log config.status debian/files
<McScruff> Error while building klibido !
<McScruff> Some error occured building package
<Mez> :d
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was about to say  hi :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mez
<Mez> hi Kamping_Kaiser 
<Mez> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> hows it been?
<McScruff> dpkg-deb: control directory has bad permissions 2755 (must be >=0755 and <=0775)  - how do  ifix this
<Kamping_Kaiser> chmod 775 the directory.... whichever one it is
<McScruff> but whats the command
<Kamping_Kaiser> chmod
<mrabti> I Want to Skin My Grub What can I do 
<McScruff> i know that part, but how would i write it as i have never used it before
<Mez> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> mrabti, um? what?
<Mez> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks mez :P
<Mez> ???
<Mez> sorryI'm just testing something
<Kaiser-not-here> bbl
<VincentX> hi
<VincentX> i have created a dutch Kubuntu irc channel (#kubuntu-nl) so all dutch people come to #kubuntu-nl please
<kalenedrael> cool
<kalenedrael> unfortunately i am not dutch :P
<VincentX> well
<VincentX> there is nothing wrong with being american is there?
<VincentX> i love america
<VincentX> or are you not american?
<mindspin> can anybody tell me why only time and not date is shown in taskbar? I've enabled show datein kcontrol
<VincentX> all dutch kubuntu users come join me on #kubuntu-nl
<Mez> VincentX, Stop spamming please :D
<Mez> and apply to be a ColoTeamLeader :d
<VincentX> what's a ColoTeamLeader?
<Mez> LoCoTeamLeader *
<Mez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamLeader
<Mez> though there's already a NL team
<Mez> #ubuntu-nl
<Mez> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl
<VincentX> mez thats for the "normal" ubuntu not Kubuntu
<Mez> Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same thing, jsut different paclkages installed on startup.
<Mez> You're welcome to make a #kubuntu-nl channel, adn I suggest you talk to the NL LoCo team leader about implementing it better. But spmming every half hour about the channel here wont gain you any favours
<VincentX> if you see thing that way you could also goto #ubuntu talking about Kubuntu
<VincentX> ok
<VincentX> sorry
<Mez> they do VincentX , but more than likely, the people who know the answers will see the questions in here :D
<Mez> as it's a less used channel, so we see questions (and spam) easier :D
<Mez> 400 ish in #ubunut , 88 in here
<Mez> wb Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> 500 ish ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ta mez
<Mez> sorry yeah
<Mez> 400ish
<Kamping_Kaiser> 491
<Mez> I forgot as i was switching back tabS :D too lazy to check again
<Kamping_Kaiser> 500ish
<Mez> I know Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> *stops being a smart arse*
* Mez slaps Kamping_Kaiser about a bit
* Kamping_Kaiser bes humble :D
<Mez> :P
<VincentX> can you run kubuntu on an oldworld mac?
<Mez> VincentX, No idea - you'll have to try it, but kubuntu will run on almost anything with enough RAM and a nice PPC/i386/x64 processor architecture
<Kamping_Kaiser> how old world? ubuntu runs on the 5400s
<VincentX> it is a 5500 black
<VincentX> if it runs on the 5400 it runs on the 5500 too i think
<Kamping_Kaiser> worth a shot. but it runs by launchging through apple os, not on boot
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc
<VincentX> like a computer program?
<VincentX> oh i see
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, but i havent done it yet, so im not sure how it works
<Kamping_Kaiser> this is what iv been told
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have 2 6200s i want to try it on :D
<VincentX> you have to put the BootX extension in the extensions folder
<VincentX> and then it reboots and boots into linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, i dont know a lot about it :( just that someone has it running on a 5400
<VincentX> well it should work great
<Mez> /exec fortune -s -n 170 -a bofh-excuses |grep \n    
<Kamping_Kaiser> um.?
<Mez> Forced to support NT servers; sysadmins quit.
<Kamping_Kaiser> eek ! i dont have it
<VincentX> i hate windows
<VincentX> i think i'm gonna start an anti windows irc channel
<VincentX> #winsucks sounds nice
<Mez> Defunct processes
<Mez> Typo in the code
<Mez> BOFH excuse #185:
<Mez> BOFH excuse #22: monitor resolution too high
<Frederick> howdo I set my system clock?
<sbcl3> i think you right click -> configure clock
<nxv_> what user/pwd do i need for the cups webinterface?
<Frederick> sbcl3: it doesnt work I cant set the date from there
<sbcl3> is your timezone right?
<Frederick> solved slackeare way -> udo date 061811002005
<penguinboy> mornning, guys
<p|> re
<penguinboy> morning
<p|> lol
<p|> 16:29 here :D
<penguinboy> where are you at?
<p|> Italy
<penguinboy> Italia
<penguinboy> the italian language is beautiful
<p|> i'm trying mplayer on kubuntu
<p|> hehe very complicated
<p|> (Italian language)
<Mez> man I'm soooo bred i just made a script pull quotes from fortune for my quit message
<p|> mplayer crash when i try to play a dvd
<penguinboy> do you have the proper codecs
<penguinboy> morning Mez!
<Mez> afternoon
<penguinboy> welcome muf
<p|> i have installed: mplayer-k7
<p|> ciao Mez
* Mez waves to everyone adn gives them this adage
<Mez> BOFH excuse #409: The vulcan-death-grip ping has been applied.
<penguinboy> what are super cow powers????
<Mez> super cow plowers?
<Mez> oh, they're fun
<penguinboy> lol
* Mez looks around adn calls the men in white coats for penguinboy 
<penguinboy> i was in aptitude and got an error concerning super cow powers
<Mez> apt-get cow?
<Mez> apt-get moo *
<penguinboy> lol
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> http://www.eeggs.com/items/37085.html
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> have you mooed today?
<Mez> :)
<Mez> moo
<Mez> I like aptitude's one
<vito> u
<Mez> o_O
<penguinboy> O_o
<LDM> anyone know how to set up a SATA RAID 1 using 2 new SATA disks, with the OS on another drive?
<Octane> Xorg randomly takes up 30% of my user CPU
<Octane> and I need to restart my computer to fix it
<Octane> any ideas why
<Octane> or what i can do to trace this
<KaiL_> no animated GIFs or other shit like this?
<Octane> KaiL_, nope, it just sits there taking up 30% and when i start up an app the system slows down to a crawl for like 2 minutes until the app starts
<KaiL_> ugs
<Octane> its very frustrating, gotta restart my box every other day
<Octane> brb
<ilba7r> do i have to reboot every time i loose connection to my wirless network or is there a smarter way to re establish network connection?
<penguinboy> hey guys
<airox> dear god ...
<penguinboy> airox...if you do not like me you are free to go somewhere else
<airox> I only wanted attention :)
<penguinboy> oh
<penguinboy> sorry
<airox> ;)
<penguinboy> i apologize
<penguinboy> forgive me
<apollo2011> How do I check if the smb.conf doesn't have any errors in it like typos that will make it invalid?
<penguinboy> beyond me knowledge base
<bambi> hi
<penguinboy> hello
<_bambi> is there a possibility to change my screen solutition to something higher than 1024x768?
<penguinboy> yes....yoy right click on the desktop...click on configure desktp...click on display...and change your screen size
<_bambi> yeah, i knew that, but i'd like a resolution of, let's say 1280x1024, and this one isn't listet there (but my monitor) can display it
<_bambi> under windows i worked on this resolution
<penguinboy> try xorg configure from terminal
<_bambi> howto?
<penguinboy> go to a terminal and type sudo xorg config
<penguinboy> no wait...that is a Slackware command
<penguinboy> i do not know how to do that in Kubuntu
* KevManU is gone to tea
<SteExp> hello all
<SteExp> i have need to your help
<SteExp> i have a problem u extract rar file
<SteExp> someone can halp me?
<CavalierBob> SteExp: you're just trying to extract a rar file, correct?
<SteExp> yes
<SteExp> i try to install unrar
<SteExp> sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<SteExp> but doesn't work...
<shogouki> unrar x file.rar
<shogouki> or unrar e file.rar
<SteExp> yes file.rar
<SteExp> i make some mistake?
<shogouki> paste the error
<SteExp> the error is in italian
<SteExp> i don't know
<SteExp> if you understand italian...
<shogouki> a bit :)
<SteExp> Si  verificato un errore durante l'apertura dell'archivio 
<SteExp> tis is the error
<shogouki> ho
<shogouki> it appens to me sometimes and i dont know how to correct this :/
<SteExp> could be a strange rar version file?
<shogouki> i think
<SteExp> with ubuntu o can extract zip file?
<shogouki> unzip
<SteExp> ok thx
<SteExp> bye shogoki
<SteExp> thanks a lot
<SteExp> ;)
<shogouki> bye :)
<Consty> Good morning everyone.  Anyone read that crazy article about "Is Linux For Losers?".
<LDM> Lol.. yeah.  Talk about bad writing.
<LDM> Although, everytime I hear a quote from Linus, I get more respect for the guy.
<Consty> I dunno, he makes a good point.  But I dont believe its garbage.
<LDM> I'm not talking about the OpenBSD guy- the guy who wrote the article itself sounds like he took a few quotes out of context to paint the picture he wanted. 
<LDM> Linux isn't perfect, but neither is any other OS.
<Consty> LDM: Oh no doubt he did..  I kinda laughed when he mentioned that quote about the comment he found in the kernel.  As if everyone who works on Linux is a godly programmer.
<airox> Got a link to it ?
<Consty> http://www.forbes.com/intelligentinfrastructure/2005/06/16/linux-bsd-unix-cz_dl_0616theo.html
<LDM> the best was in the slashdot comments on it, someone grep'ed the OpenBSD code and found about 6 similar comments in there code.
<Consty> haha
<airox> Tnx Consty.
<Consty> LDM: Question is if that is even true :P
<LDM> the slashdot comment?  They provided links into OpenBSD's CVS ;-)
<airox> " the gist being that BSD guys are a lot like Linux guys, except they have kissed girls. " hahaha
<LDM> lol... I must not be a real linux guy then.
<airox> Go away! ;)
<LDM> at least I think they were girls..
<airox> lol
<LDM> btw.. I'm downloading the FC4 ISOs, and they have a SHA1 file, not MD5- anyone know what utility I need to use to hash them?
<airox> ...
<airox> sha1sum ? :)
<LDM> duh... I didn't see it when I was using tab complete.
<airox> :)
<Consty> Haha: http://www.penny-arcade.com/view.php3?date=2003-06-30&res=h
<LDM> gotta love PennyArcade :-D
<dell500> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<dell500> this happens when i do sudo apt-get update
<dell500> how might i fix this
<LDM> I had problems with this about a week ago with the US Mirror.
<LDM> what server is that? Is that an offical Ubuntu server?
<dell500> i'm not sure
<dell500> it's stable though
<LDM> well, it basically means that it can't get the packages correctly from the server.
<LDM> MD5 is a check to make sure you don't attempt to install a file that is corrupted.
<airox> Where does KDE store it's themes ?
<LDM> that mirror looks like a main Debian mirror...  I'm not familiar enough with ubuntu to say if you can use it...  I'd personally stick to the main ubuntu/kubuntu mirrors unless you have a good reason not to.
<airox> Like the images used for a tree widget ?
<sproingie> heh.  "There are some numbers hackers can't steal.  For everything else, there's MasterCard.  Accepted all over, even if it's not yours."
<orangey> hey all!
<ilba7r> is there any RSS feed for ubuntu that i can add?
<orangey> for some reason, when I do ssh -L port:host:port location , it won't let me do it! it's a virgin install of ubuntu.. are there any options that need to be enabled?
<dell500> LDM, i had to add a key to the ring, and changed the links from us.archive to just archive cause the ubuntu servers are messed up
<airox> Somebody got an idea where the 'crop' function is in Gimp ?
<airox> ah never mind!
<airox> The stupid locale did not presented it as 'crop' :)
<seven_six_two> if anyone is interested, I started a public gnocatan server, North American map. it's posted on meta-server if you want to play!
<Octane> does anyone have a good sources.list?
<Octane> the one from the kubuntu faq has problems
<jbroome> what kind of problems?
<theD3viL> What is this error? xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL?
<poco> hi
<kay> hi poco
<sbcl3> does /. have an rss feed?
<poco> i am currently on a debian powerpc machine, trying to switch to  kubuntu. i dont have any cd-r and want to try kubuntu. any ideas url ?
<Mez> theD3viL, are you still here?
<theD3viL> Mez, yes
<Mez> poco, speak to your LoCoLeader, or your Lug, if not, try shipit
<Mez> theD3viL, using xine under KDE ?
<theD3viL> Mez, kaffeine mozilla plugin
<theD3viL> & yes KDE
<Mez> ah fair enough...
<Mez> thought you were trying xine-ui
<theD3viL> why ?
<Mez> whgat type of file are you trying to play
<Mez> cause xine by default is set to use direct sound.
<theD3viL> wmv
<Mez> theD3viL, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<theD3viL> have
<Mez> whats the full error you're getting
<theD3viL> ammm
<theD3viL> wait sec
<theD3viL> No plugin found to handle this resource (mmst://213.250.2.175/24ur.com/2005-06/6047608-2.wmv)
<theD3viL> and detailes
<theD3viL> Mez, ..
<Mez> you sure you;ve installed w32codecs?
<Mez> (try askign in #ubuntu - they'll prob be able to tell you ... I can vagurely remember something about that)(
<Razor-X> hmmm
<Razor-X> in Konsole, how can you make Right-Alt work as M- ?
<Razor-X> allo?
<Razor-X> allo!
<Blissex> Razor-X: investigate the 
<Razor-X> Blissex: mmmm?
<Blissex> Razor-X: BTW, prompting for an answer after a few minutes is dumb and silly
<Razor-X> I know, i'm in a stupid mood though ;)
<Razor-X> well, if Konsole doesen't come through, I may just switch terminal emulators
<Blissex> Razor-X: please give us the autohrization code for your 60-second guaranteed reply support contract.
<Razor-X> 123456789
<Blissex> Razor-X: investigate the 'kxkb' ''options'' panel.
<Razor-X> and where might that be?
<mshelby> I am new to kubuntu, but not to linux. I can not seem to get my windows partition to mount and be readable by a non root user. can anyone help?
<sbcl3> hmm.
<sbcl3> can you do that with regular ex2 partitions?
<sbcl3> i'd really love to know
<Razor-X> mshelby: is it NTFS?
<Razor-X> sbcl3: you mean, omunt for anyone?
<Razor-X> *mount
<mshelby> Razor-X: Yes
<sbcl3> sbcl3: but mounting gives the priviledges to root
<sbcl3> *razor-x
<Razor-X> mshelby: sudo mount /dev/path/to/partition /mnt/mount/point -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<sbcl3> i want to know if you can mount an ex3 partition that automatically gives permission to a normal user
<sbcl3> how do you do that with an ext3?
<mshelby> Ok. I'll try that.
<Razor-X> sbcl3: i'm thinking sudo mount /dev/path/to/partition /mnt/mount/point -t ext3 -o umask=0777
<Razor-X> for full write support
<Razor-X> I may be wrong, though
<sbcl3> razor: alright
<Razor-X> and remember mshelby, NTFS should not be written to in Linux
<sbcl3> what does -t do?
<Razor-X> type
<Razor-X> it's the FS type, basically
<sbcl3> and umask?
<Razor-X> user mask, it's the privileges
<Razor-X> i'm thinking it goes along chmod notation
<sbcl3> okay
<Razor-X> not 100% sure though
<mshelby> Thanks razor-x, now what do I put into fstab to get it to do that at boot time.
<Razor-X> mshelby: give me a sec
<Razor-X> mshelby: I don't know it all by heart, meself ;)
<Razor-X> fill in the file system and mount point parts
<sbcl3> what about the rest?
<Razor-X> for mshelby
<Razor-X> in type it would be ntfs
<Razor-X> for sbcl3 type would be ext3
<Razor-X> for mshelby options would be: "ro, user"
<Razor-X> and for sbcl3 it would be "rw, user"
<sbcl3> razor: if i've already mounted my drives, can i just edit fstab?
<Blissex> sbcl3: you can always edit '/etc/fstab'. It only gets read when a 'mount' is run.
<sbcl3> so when i restart
<sbcl3> i'll test it right now
<Blissex> sbcl3: so 'umount' and 'mount' again 
<sbcl3> yeah
<mshelby> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<mshelby> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<mshelby> <head>
<mshelby> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<mshelby> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<mshelby> </head>
<mshelby> <body>
<sbcl3> that happens to me all the time :(
<mshelby> <pre>
<mshelby> /dev/hdd1 	/media/windows 	ntfs 	auto,uid=$uid,gid=$gid,rw 0 0 umask=002</pre></body>
<mshelby> </html>
<mshelby> woops!
<sbcl3> razor: i get a bunch of errors
<sbcl3> oh well
<mshelby> Would somebody mind just posting their windows partition mount line from fstab, just so I can see a working example?
<abbas> turkce bilen varm
<mshelby> Would somebody mind just posting their windows partition mount line from fstab, just so I can see a working example?
<Razor-X> mshelby: why add umask=022?
<mshelby> It was a typo error
<Razor-X> u/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Razor-X> errr!
<Razor-X> that's wrong
<Razor-X>  /dev/hda1        /media/windows  auto    ro,user  0       0
<sbcl3> here's mine
<sbcl3> /dev/hda2       /home/sbcl3/backup      ext3    rw,user         0       0
<sbcl3> will that work?
<Razor-X> sbcl3: yeahp 
<mshelby> Well, I though those lines would work, but they don't seem to work on my system, I always end up with permission errors. I'll try it again, though
<sbcl3> k great
<Octane> i just tried to install a foreign kaffeine package and kinda messed up my packages, whats the best way to fix it?
<Octane> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Octane>   kaffeine: Depends: libidn11 (>= 0.5.13) but 0.5.2-3 is installed
<Octane>             Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is installed
<Octane> and when i try to run apt-get -f upgrade it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop
<liz4rd> lol
<Octane> :)
<liz4rd> xfce4 is teh stuff
#kubuntu 2005-06-26
<_ctw> Hello again ... got disconnected if anybody answerd my question regarding KDE 3.4.1, could you please post again. Thanks! Here is my original query again: <ctw> Hi! I saw that the kubuntu live cd has KDE 3.4.1, but my installed system has version 3.4.0. How do I update to 3.4.1? (I already have uni-/muliverse as well as backport sources enabled.)
<ctw_> I think I found the answer to my question ... : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38405&highlight=3.4.1
<bigkeith> hi ! can i apt-get kdevelop and or qt-designer
<liz4rd> sudo apt-get install first man
<bigkeith> i meant are those pakeges available threw apt get
<liz4rd> try them
<bigkeith> looking threw apt-cache pkgname now
<liz4rd> sudo apt-cache search pkgname
<bigkeith> found qt assistant but got an error
<transgress> liz4rd: why did you get off of jabber?
<liz4rd> sorry 
<transgress> hehe it's okay
<liz4rd> it was messing around with centericq
<transgress> i see
<airox> O_o
<liz4rd> stfu airox you snitch
<liz4rd> ^_^
<microhaxo> guys i dunno if anyone can help me but i get this  error when trying to compile CEDEGA source: http://pastebin.com/301580
<Blissex> microhaxo: compiling on Athlon 64/Opteron?
<transgress> microhaxo: i told you... Cedega has excellent support for their customers.  so just give them the information you used to sign up and i'm sure they'll help you.
<Razor-X> hello?
<liz4rd> hey
<Razor-X> cool
<Razor-X> I asked earlier, how do you make Konsole intercept Right-Alt as M-
<frantic> can anyone please help me with ndiswrapper? the drivers were created correctly and theres no errors when modprobing, but my adapter lights wont turn on
<frantic> /say /etc/ndiswrapper     has a folder with the right drivers
<frantic> how can i setup dhclient to start an interface on startup?
<penguinboy> hey frantic!
<penguinboy> wlcoem kakalto
<kakalto> heyo
<Octane> anyone know of a good ksim theme
<penguinboy> nope...
<Octane> :(
<kakalto> >.<
<penguinboy> o_O
<kakalto> @_@
<penguinboy> O_o
* Mez slaps kakalto and penguinboy a bit
* kakalto slaps Mez around a bit with a large trout
<Mez> :O the cheek of it
* kakalto slaps Mez around a bit with a large penguinboy 
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
* penguinboy slaps Mez around with a big fat Rush Limbaugh look-alike
<penguinboy> O_o
<kakalto> NEXT ON #KUBUNTU: WHEN GEEKS STRIKE BACK!
<penguinboy> lol
<nmorse> Doom doom doom!
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> AND THE WOMEN WHO LOVE THEM
<kakalto> RIGHT AFTER A FEW WORDS FROM OUR SPONSORS
<nmorse> *crickets chirping*
<Octane> does anyone have a good sources.list
<penguinboy> me
<penguinboy> me
<penguinboy> me
<penguinboy> mem
<penguinboy> me
<penguinboy> me
<Octane> lol
<Octane> mine has a million errors
<Octane> and im using the one from the FAQ
<kakalto> d;^;^;b
<nmorse> Mine's commented
<penguinboy> i will let you have mine for a quarter
<nmorse> 20 cents
<penguinboy> 23
<nmorse> Go for the lowest bidder, it's good enough for our military
<penguinboy> lol
<Mez> penguinboy - had enough of spamming ?
<penguinboy> spamming?
<penguinboy> i have been spammed
<Mez> 6 lines in like... 3 secs?
<penguinboy> when?
<penguinboy> where?
<penguinboy> by whom?
<nmorse> look up
<penguinboy> for what reason?
<kakalto> lol
<Mez> you ... me me me me me men me etc etc :P
* Mez yawns
<nmorse> Why did Mez type men instead of mem?
<nmorse> He got all of the other me's right
<penguinboy> good question
<penguinboy> people want to know
<Mez> I havent got my contacts in so couldnt see what he'd typed properl
<penguinboy> shure
<penguinboy> shure
<penguinboy> let me find that sources.list
<kakalto> Moving on to more pressing issues...
<nmorse> anyone, Octane, you can probably get my sources.list
<kakalto> How's the price of fish?
<penguinboy> now where did  I put it?
<Octane> nmorse, mind sending?
<kakalto> I've been wheeling & dealing a little around here
<nmorse> It's ok, except for Rainbow Trout fillets
<penguinboy> its not in that drawer
<kakalto> aww
<penguinboy> mmm
<kakalto> poor rainbow
<penguinboy> maybe its behind the fish tank
<penguinboy> nope not there either
<kakalto> *is selling smelling fishies*
<kakalto> (virtually, of course)
<kakalto> want some?
<kakalto> only a quarter
<penguinboy> what directory would my sources.list be located in???
<nmorse> Hang on
<nmorse> http://www.betterthanducttape.com/sources.list
* penguinboy hangs on
<nmorse> There it is
<kakalto>  /fish/grub/rainbowtrout/sources.list
<nmorse> You can let go now
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> ho ho ho
<kakalto> hoe hoe hoe?
<Octane> thanks nmorse 
<kakalto> where where where?
<penguinboy> www.itsnotbehindthefishtank.sources.list
<nmorse> That's a high-level domain name
<penguinboy> yes...it cost me extra
<Octane> nmorse, you sure thats the correct URL
<nmorse> You're gonna have to set it up as index.html for that (or set apache to use sources.list as index)
<nmorse> Yeah, Octane
<kakalto> Octane, he missed out the http:// if that's what you mean
<nmorse> My FTP server may be acting up though
<nmorse> Oh, try ftp://
<penguinboy> where is my sources.list
<Octane> kakalto, no he didnt :)
<kakalto> :)
<nmorse> ftp://betterthanducttape.com/sources.list is the correct URL
<penguinboy> lol
<nmorse> Dadgum protocol problems
<penguinboy> lol
<Octane> got it
<nmorse> and chroot jails
<nmorse> The price of security I guess
<nmorse> Meanwhile, who wants to stress test my ejabberd server?
<kakalto> lol, Octane, I thought you were talking about penguinboy's www.itsnotbehindthefishtank.sources.list
<kakalto> :P
<nmorse> Anyone know what port DCC uses?
<nmorse> I'm going to set it up for port triggering
<penguinboy> i can't even find my sources.list....do you really expect me to know what port DCC uses???
<nmorse> it's in /etc/apt
<penguinboy> of course it is
<nmorse> And I can dream
<nmorse> Time to use google I guess
<penguinboy> here is a good sources.list
<penguinboy> ready?
<nmorse> Dadgum, ports 1024-5000 for DCC?
<penguinboy> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<nmorse> Think they could pick one or two and run with it
<penguinboy> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<penguinboy> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<penguinboy> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<penguinboy> ## distribution.
<nmorse> Use #flood for that
<Octane> still cant access it nmorse dunno why
<penguinboy> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-updates main restricted
<penguinboy> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-updates main restricted
<nmorse> Might be my ftp server acting up
<Octane> can you email it or something? dan@theidiots.org
<penguinboy> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<nmorse> Yeah, sure
<penguinboy> ## repository.
<Octane> i gotta run my friend is ognna kill me
<penguinboy> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<Octane> thanks nmorse 
<penguinboy> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<penguinboy> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<kakalto> penguinboy, stop?
<penguinboy> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<penguinboy> ## team.
<kakalto> penguinboy, #flood
<penguinboy> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<nmorse> Someone boot him for his own good
<penguinboy> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<penguinboy> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<penguinboy> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<penguinboy> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security universe
<penguinboy> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security universe
<penguinboy> NO
<penguinboy> pl1erase
<penguinboy> i have learned my leson
<penguinboy> really i have
<kakalto> >_>
<penguinboy> O-O
<nmorse> Use #flood next time
<nmorse> or pastebin.com
<kakalto> o.o;
<penguinboy> SNIFF SNIFF
* penguinboy goes and sits in the corner
<kakalto> "8^D {Good morning, Dave.}
<nmorse> There you go, Octane
<nmorse> Email sent from Gmail
<monchy> hay penguin
<penguinboy> hey monchy
<penguinboy> i am in trouble again...i have been flooding the room
* kakalto slaps monchy around a bit with a large penguinboy 
<monchy> oh no, did airox call the police yet
* kakalto slaps penguinboy around a bit with a large monchy
<penguinboy> that is why i am siting in this corner
<kakalto> :D
* monchy slaps kakalto with a giant jalapeno pepper
* kakalto goes back to selling smelling fishies
<penguinboy> do those come with chips?
* kakalto sells smelly fishies on the side of teh virtual street
<monchy> we better stop before we get in trouble ;p
<kakalto> yeah, they come with chips
<kakalto> and cucumber pie
<penguinboy> and vinegar?
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> *cough*
<penguinboy> i;ll take an order then
<nmorse> What kind of fish?
<penguinboy> lots of vinegar
<kakalto> rainbow trout
<kakalto> and sprats
<nmorse> Rainbow Trout is tasty
<nmorse> BBIAM
<kakalto> and flying fish
<monchy> flying fish?
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> they're quite a delicasy around here
<monchy> wtf is that
<kakalto> I'm pretty sure they exist...
<kakalto> I've heard of them before
<monchy> must be nice to have fresh fish
<kakalto> fresh?
<kakalto> I don't sell fresh fish, get outta' here!
<kakalto> :P
<monchy> lol
<penguinboy> lmao
<penguinboy> rlmao
<kakalto> btw, penguinboy, the fish is still alive, you still want extra vinegar?
<penguinboy> hits its head on something first
<sbcl3> can i download the linux documentation with content actually sorted (like it is on linux.com)?
<penguinboy> sbc13...I barely know how to use E-mail...I am afraid that question is beyond me.
<kakalto> penguinboy, hit its head on a vingar bottle?
<penguinboy> that would be good kakalto 
<kakalto> sbcl3, which linux documentation?
<kakalto> penguinboy, I'm on it
<sbcl3> LDP
<sbcl3> http://howtos.linux.com/howtos/HOWTO-INDEX/categories.shtml
<penguinboy> domo arigato, kakalto-san
<sbcl3> the LDP doesn't usually come with a content page like taht
<kakalto> penguinboy, airmail or shipmail?
<sbcl3> i may have found it
<kakalto> congratulaions, sbcl3 
<monchy> fiestaaa
<penguinboy> kakalto can you stick it through a broadband connection
<kakalto> penguinboy, sure
<kakalto> it's a bit of a tight fit
<penguinboy> domo arigato
<monchy> lol
<kakalto> and data-loss could be a bit of an issue
<penguinboy> don;t forget the vinegar
<kakalto> so long as I use the right protocol, aye?
<jeramy> anybody here have an HP PSC printer?
<penguinboy> no
<kakalto> jeramy, yes, actually, I am
<kakalto> jeramy, why?
<kakalto> penguinboy, the fish... it's... well...
<penguinboy> stuck???
<kakalto> :((
<penguinboy> jab at it with the vinegar bottle
<kakalto> it's eye is all over the router...
<kakalto> good thinking, my man
<kakalto> err
<kakalto> - my
<penguinboy> i think it is sticking our of my floppy drive
<penguinboy> out
<kakalto> well, the activity indicator on the router signifies it's sending :)
<kakalto> do ya want me to send a complementary bottle of vinegar, aswell?
<penguinboy> si...and don;t forget the chips
<jeramy> kakalto: Both my parents and I have one.  Mine's a 1210, theirs is a 2175.
<kakalto> oh
<kakalto> almost forgot
<kakalto> jeramy, mine's 2410
<jeramy> I can't get theirs to both scan and print
<jeramy> My 1210 does it fine...
<kakalto> do you have hpoj driver?
<jeramy> Yeah.
<kakalto> hrm
<jeramy> Have you tried the hplip driver?
<kakalto> nope
<jeramy> I tried on my laptop, and got a craptastical failure (a few months ago).  Maybe it's better now...
<nmorse> Doesn't seem I missed much intelligent conversation while gone, besides the LDP and the current HP issue
<kakalto> penguinboy, finished sending vinegar
<kakalto> just sending the chips now
<kakalto> send them one-by-one, or in a big package?
<nmorse> The latency's better one-by-one
<nmorse> Can eat them as they arrive
<penguinboy> little packets
<kakalto> true true
<jeramy> What's the order that you installed your 2410?
<kakalto> jeramy, order?
<jeramy> (scanner, then printer?)
<kakalto> printer, then scanner
<kakalto> penguinboy, I've sent about 1/4 :)
<jeramy> Oh, really?
<kakalto> yeah
<nmorse> I hate multi-functions
<nmorse> They never work properly
<kakalto> I don't, mine works fine :)
<nmorse> On any OS
<kakalto> so long as I avoid XFCE
<kakalto> and avoid windows
<nmorse> and Mac OS X
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> and avoid the software that came on the cd with it
<nmorse> Though CUPS runs on OS X
<kakalto> ohk
<jeramy> So you set up the printer as a USB Printer #1, and then installed hpoj?
<nmorse> I've used it to do lots of things, like set up network printers
<kakalto> jeramy, I can't really remember
<kakalto> it's been a few months
<kakalto> sorry
<nmorse> I've got a Magicolor color laser printer I just plug into the network and then set up, makes life easier (no futzing with USB, no hotplug debacles, etc.)
<nmorse> And color laser printers rock!
<jeramy> no problem, it's a case of try a few things at random and hope it works.
<nmorse> Yeah, jeramy, you'll do a lot of that with new hardware
<nmorse> Try a digital camera or a normal scanner sometime
<kakalto> jeramy, all I really remember, I installed the driver, then went into kcontrol center, peripherals, and add printer from there
<jeramy> Unfortunately it's my parents's computer, and my mom keeps asking me if I can install Windows on it.  :P
<kakalto> :P
<penguinboy> the horror
<nmorse> I always find a convenient excuse to get around that, like I don't have a copy of Windows to use
<kakalto> I'm disappointed
<rajiv> hey
<rajiv> i need some help
<kakalto> we wasted a couple of hundred $$$'s on windows
<kakalto> and I don't even use it!
<nmorse> Never mind the stack of Win CD's in the corner
<kakalto> :)
<penguinboy> my dog ate my copy of Windoze
<rajiv> does the ubuntu guide also work with kubuntu?
<jeramy> I'm going to buy a copy of Win4Lin and install one of our old copies of Win98 on it.
<nmorse> I've got XP on the laptop and one desktop, and 2000 on the other desktop
<kakalto> rajiv, mostly
<kakalto> but
<rajiv> ?
<rajiv> but?
<nmorse> look at topic
<nmorse> FAQ there is much like ubuntu guide
<penguinboy> what is the topic?
<kakalto> rajiv, go to http://kudos.berlios.de/
<nmorse> But specifically for Kubuntu
<sproingie> hey, i'm looking for a decent digital camera app for kde
<nmorse> type /topic
<rajiv> okay
<rajiv> thanks
<penguinboy> kewl
<sproingie> or a plain ol image browser like picasa
<sproingie> any suggestions?
<nmorse> There's digikam
<sproingie> i looooooove picasa, so the more like it the better
<nmorse> and kde-apps.org is handy
<kakalto> yeah
* kakalto loves kde-apps.org
<nmorse> amen
<nmorse> and kde-look.org
<kakalto> amen
<nmorse> and all of Konqey's followers said "Keramik!"
<monchy> penguin liz4rd wants to know why your neglecting him lol
<nmorse> God, not that again
<penguinboy> where is he
<penguinboy> i do not see him
<liz4rd> :(
<liz4rd> we're fighting
<penguinboy> LIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<liz4rd> :P
<penguinboy> there is my little buddy
<liz4rd> hey 
<kakalto> how's the price of fish where' you're @, liz4rd 
<penguinboy> i was pt in the corner ealrier for flooding...so be careful
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> ok
<liz4rd> did that fuck hole airox snitch agian?
<sproingie> well, digikam flunks most greviously
<sproingie> fails to autodetect my camera, fails to connect to it when it's plugged in
<sproingie> and it's even in the supported list
<nmorse> Hmm
<nmorse> I just use a USB Mass Storage camera
<sproingie> it does show up as a removable usb drive
<nmorse> treat it like a hard drive
<kakalto> is there another scanner program other than kooka on kde?
<sproingie> ah, there's a generic option?
<nmorse> Shell scripts are your friends
<kakalto> 'cause kooka is teh krap >_>
<penguinboy> liz how's it hangin?
<nmorse> I wrote one to mount my camera and copy all the photos to a directory, then convert them from JPEG to TIFF
<nmorse> with renaming built right in
<sproingie> jesus
<sproingie> digikam doesn't even understand kde's own ioslaves
<sproingie> it fails to use media:/sdf1
<nmorse> yeah, a lot of work, but worth it for dealing with batches of hundreds of newspaper photos
<liz4rd> penguinboy: pretty good...bored
<liz4rd> hows slack?
<penguinboy> slack is no more
<liz4rd> kubuntu?
<sproingie> where am i likely i find the camera in the filesystem?
<penguinboy> Kubuntu will soon be no more if I can;t get my wireless workign
<nmorse> Hmm, no idea
<nmorse> Wonder if it's mounted
* sproingie is not up on the arcanaties of usb drives on linux
<nmorse> Check in /media
<liz4rd> penguinboy: lol will you still chill in here?
<nmorse> USB drives on linux are treated as SCSI devices for the record
<penguinboy> of course snickerdoodle
<liz4rd> lol
<penguinboy> all i want for Christmas is for my wirless to work
<liz4rd> lol
<nmorse> Anyone know why DCC needs almost 4000 ports to work?
<sproingie> not surprisingly, /media/sdf1
<kakalto> btw penguinboy, have all the chips arrived?
<nmorse> Excellent, hotplug is working then
<liz4rd> nmorse: CUZ OF THE DEVIL!
<nmorse> I knew it
<liz4rd> lol!
<penguinboy> yes kakalto-san....domo arigato....very delicioso
<nmorse> I'll catch him that, that funny BSD guy!
<liz4rd> LOL!!!!
<kakalto> penguinboy wa poteeto chippu ga suki desu ka
<kakalto> ...
<liz4rd> WTF
<nmorse> Creole?
<liz4rd> ENGLISH pPLEASE
<penguinboy> hi
<kakalto> sumi masen
<nmorse> My mistake
<liz4rd> dont make me get out............GOOGLE TRANSLATOR
<kakalto> heeh
<kakalto> I don't think it works
<kakalto> 'cause it's in roomaji
<liz4rd> whast that?
<kakalto> not kana
<liz4rd> romanian?
<penguinboy> wakarimasu ka
<kakalto> english writing
<liz4rd> MY DADS ROMAINIAM
<penguinboy> Romanian
<kakalto> ONE OF MY HDD'S WAS MADE IN ROMANIA
<liz4rd> OMFG!!!!
<nmorse> roomaji?
<kakalto> well, assembled there, atleast
<penguinboy> I have seen Romania on a ,ap before!
<liz4rd> your an observant one ;)
<penguinboy> map
<torz> mmm just finished downloading the Kununtu iso :~), bye bye FC4
<liz4rd> YOU LIVE IN THE ARCTIC YOU FUCKING TOOL
<liz4rd> torz: that a boy
<kakalto> congrats, torz 
<torz> now I can say good fucking bye to RedHat :~) not a test subject anymore.
<penguinboy> torz is a boy...we seldom get any female company here
<torz> hahaha
<kakalto> arctic? liz4rd? with all the polar bears?
<torz> panickedthumb: true that
<kakalto> XD
<liz4rd> kakalto> yup
<liz4rd> :P
<kakalto> whoo, I'm near the opposite pole :D
<liz4rd> w00t!!!
<liz4rd> kakalto GETS A GOLD STAR
<kakalto> with all the penguins :D
<nmorse> Antartic? God that's gotta be cold
<penguinboy> Long Live New Zealand!
<kakalto> w00t!
<kakalto> GOLD STAR!!!
<liz4rd> :D
<kakalto> Long live Middle Earth!
<liz4rd> i seldom give those out
<panickedthumb> torz-- I didn't say anything *L*
<penguinboy> amen
<torz> Long live the bronx!
<panickedthumb> I haven't even opened the window in a day or so
<nmorse> You have great little penguins in NZ
<penguinboy> Long Live Middle Earth!
<kakalto> nmorse, yeah :)
<kakalto> the blue ones
<nmorse> I want some
<kakalto> me too
<kakalto> but I'm too far north >_>
<nmorse> I'm going to ranch them here and sell them as pets
<torz> you have a great penguin already, in your computer :p
<liz4rd> EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!
<sproingie> well digikam is all right, but it's no picasa
<liz4rd> .
<liz4rd> ..
<liz4rd> ...
<liz4rd> ..
<kakalto> torz, good call
<liz4rd> .
<nmorse> dots?
<panickedthumb> torz-- did you mean penguinboy? cause I know I didn't say anythign *L*
<penguinboy> O_o
<liz4rd> I LIVE IN CANADA!!!!
<kakalto> liz4rd, leave!
<kakalto> :P
<liz4rd> :O
<nmorse> Canada!!!
<liz4rd> *slaps*
<nmorse> Oh Canada!
<kakalto> nah, canada's kewl
<torz> panickedthumb: yea I think so, sorry.
<kakalto> but not your neighbor...
<panickedthumb> ;) s'okay
<penguinboy> liz is a Canadian.....
<penguinboy> ???
<nmorse> Dadgum Alaska, eh?
<jeramy> terre de nos aieux
<torz> oh caaanada, oh caaaaanada... can't remember the rest
<liz4rd> penguinboy: yeah man
<torz> Alaska is cool
<kakalto> torz, :))
<liz4rd> holy fuck i cant ether and i live here
<kakalto> I also remember the same
<jeramy> ton front est ceint de fleurons glorieux
<nmorse> French?
<nmorse> What, are we in Quebec, now?
<penguinboy> I thought you lived in Californai
<kakalto> I know a couple of canadian people around here..
<jeramy> That's O Canada in French, yeah.
<nmorse> Where's O Quebec?
<kakalto> it's like my college is being invaded by north-hemisphereians
<penguinboy> in Canada
<nmorse> you know, the finest French speaking country in the world?
<kakalto> we have all these canadian and english teachers...
<nmorse> Quebec isn't really a part of Canda, it's more like they're leeching off of it
<nmorse> :)
<penguinboy> Liz...look down
<liz4rd> penguinboy: why would you think that?
<penguinboy> think what?
<penguinboy> why would I think what?
<nmorse> That Quebec's in Canda, maybe?
<penguinboy> I am an educator...and I am positive that Quebec is in Canada
<liz4rd> penguinboy: ... you douche
<liz4rd> ^_^\
<torz> dutch???
<liz4rd> WTF
<penguinboy> i am not Dutch
<torz> hehe
<penguinboy> i am of irish descent
<torz> just felt like saying that for some reason
<torz> you must be a big drinker
<penguinboy> lol
<nmorse> This would explain so much
<liz4rd> i asked my mom what  i was...aparently i'm german
<liz4rd> i was liek CAN I BE IRISH
<liz4rd> and she was like...*pats my head* if you wanna be yes
<kakalto> part of my old broken hard drive was made in ireland...
<kakalto> the poor thing
<torz> Germans arnt bad, I have several German friends.
<kakalto> and its delusional friend...
<torz> but from experience, german ppl are fairly cocky
<kakalto> hey, so are americans :P
* kakalto ducks
<torz> patriotic more rather
<torz> kakalto: yeah exactly, just like americans :~)
<liz4rd> fucking americans
<liz4rd> no offence
<liz4rd> but the goverment can suck a dong
<nmorse> Exactly, liz4rd 
<penguinboy> hey i happen to be one of those
<torz> I cant generalise, America is too big.
<kakalto> ah, there's no americans here? so they won't throw orange pie-balls and peanut-butter-chocolate at me?
<nmorse> I'm American
<nmorse> But I'd rather be Canadian
<monchy> move to canada to be free
<torz> can't really say "fucking americans"
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> true that, torz
<kakalto> we're just messing with them
<nmorse> I could walk across the Canadian border
<kakalto> monchy, you sound like an OSS representative
<penguinboy> does Canada have a military?
<torz> would you get shot?
<nmorse> From my grandparents' house in New York
<monchy> yes we do penguin lol
<nmorse> Canada has a military
<nmorse> And they fought at Normandy
<liz4rd> fuck you can walk across the boreder
<liz4rd> just give them cheese or someshit
<liz4rd> YOUR IN
<monchy> government is supposed to be dumping around 1 billion into it
<jeramy> easy on the language, y'all
<torz> there are countries without military??
<torz> that like living in the ghetto with no protection!
<torz> *that -> thats
<nmorse> Look at tropical islands
<nmorse> I will take one over someday
<jeramy> our military has been hamstrung by the current Liberal government
<torz> I'll dominate the world sooner or later
<torz> I'll sort out the North Koreans to begin with
<liz4rd> i'll be with ya
<torz> those brain washed ppl are dangerous.
<liz4rd> lol
<torz> they believe their leader invented the Hamburger.
* liz4rd passes joint to torz
<jeramy> send in Team America: World Police!
<torz> heh
<penguinboy> thats us
<penguinboy> POLICE TO THE WORLD
<torz> Team America, hunt for oil!
<liz4rd> come on penguinboy get your gear on
<penguinboy> We carry a bog stick
<jeramy> I thought the prices of oil were going to be down after the war in Iraq... :(
<nmorse> and speak in a hick accent
<penguinboy> i do not speak hickish
<nmorse> I do, I live in Oklahoma
<nmorse> Geet yet? (Did you eat yet?)
<nmorse> Or "Tu es faim?" :P
<liz4rd> OMG
<liz4rd> CHEESE!!!
<penguinboy> i thought cheese was formage?
<torz> mmmm cheese
<torz> its amazing how we can like off things so much
<liz4rd> lol yes!!
<penguinboy> do you need a green card in Canada
<nmorse> Cheese is fromage
<nmorse> No, just walk across the border
<nmorse> Use your US SSN and run with it
<penguinboy> can you stay there indefintely
<nmorse> They don't need ID to immigrate there
<nmorse> I went through immigrations once
<penguinboy> do you have to pay taxes
<nmorse> Hope no one's in Europe right now
<nmorse> Yeah, probably, penguinboy 
<sproingie> awwww yeah picasa works in wine
<jeramy> you can't ever get out of taxes.  :P
<penguinboy> lol
<sproingie> first time i've ever used wine actually.  was pretty painless
<penguinboy> how much is Canadian gasoline a gallon?
<sproingie> first time in many years actually that i've used it and it worked
<liz4rd> penguinboy: liek i said offer somethign to the guys and they'll let you pass
<jeramy> penguinboy: More than in the US
<nmorse> Try dx9wine for games
<nmorse> Guys, what guys?
<nmorse> There's no border patrol in Canada
<penguinboy> does Caada have socialized medicine?
<nmorse> They ask if you brought food or guns with you, and if you say no they don't even check the car
<torz> or just give them a bottle of nice wine...
<nmorse> Yeah, penguinboy, they do
<liz4rd> heath care is free
<penguinboy> is higher educaitonf ree
<liz4rd> nope
<torz> do they smoke weed there?
<nmorse> In Quebec they do
<penguinboy> yeah...do they smoke weed
<nmorse> Legally
<torz> hehe
<penguinboy> how much is weed there
<_pax> Free health care? Nice!
<nmorse> And Vancouver I think
<liz4rd> 10 for a gram
<liz4rd> 15 for 2
<jeramy> you have to pay for dentist and prescriptions
<liz4rd> well from my dealer
<_pax> No big deal.
<nmorse> liz4rd: how do you know that?
<liz4rd> i smoke alot of weed .....
<penguinboy> quite a lot
<nmorse> What part of Canada are you in?
<jeramy> well, we know now who's in europe.  ;)
<liz4rd> center
<penguinboy> liz is a Canadian weed expert
<liz4rd> saskatchewan
<jeramy> Ottawa
<liz4rd> i am
<nmorse> Saskatchewan doesn't have legal weed, does it?
<liz4rd> yes it does
<liz4rd> madicinal
<liz4rd> or how ever you spell it
<jeramy> Nothing else to do in Saskatchewan except smoke weed?  :P
<liz4rd> pretty much
<nmorse> Ah, in Quebec it's just "Here's some weed, climb the fort wall and fall off"
<penguinboy> liz is a Saskatchewanian???
<liz4rd> well theres hashish and shrooms and shit like that but i like weed
<liz4rd> penguinboy: yup
<penguinboy> what is Canada's relationship to the British Queen?
<nmorse> None
<nmorse> They're a free commonwealth, I think
<liz4rd>  penguinboy: she does nothign for us
<penguinboy> why does she go there so often...why is she on their money
<nmorse> Like Australia
<liz4rd> cuz she's a dumb whore who has alot of money
<nmorse> A lot of money
<penguinboy> richest woman in the world
<liz4rd> eh?
<liz4rd> really?
<penguinboy> yes...and then comes Oprah
<sproingie> ah nuts.  picasa's email doesnt want to work
<sproingie> might be because i didn't copy over IE
<torz> did I just hear IE???
<nmorse> Europe's back
<penguinboy> and then 1,545,456,643 people past Oprah is my wife
<liz4rd> sproingie: how dare you
<nmorse> There aren't a trillion people on the planet
<sproingie> that's only a billion
<penguinboy> oops
<penguinboy> math was never my strong suit
<torz> billion eh? isnt that the population of India?
<torz> and most likely China?
<sproingie> chances are if you have a computer to IRC, you're up in the top 20%
<sproingie> or even 10%
<penguinboy> i have three....so I must be pretty good
<nmorse> I have a lappy and a desktop
<nmorse> But I'm broke
<penguinboy> make that....I have two...and my wife has one
<nmorse> I have a higher standard of living, is all
<torz> no computer and internet == stone age
<nmorse> How cheap is Canadian broadband?
<torz> the queen is rich? I thought that family was going down hill
<torz> but then I guess she could sell of her jewels and become rich any day
<penguinboy> the sand man calleth...as does my wife...I am going to bed guys!  Night!
<nmorse> night
<torz> of -> off
<penguinboy> The Amazing Adventures of PenguinBoy...www.penguinboy.us
<torz> that your site?
<liz4rd> lol no
<liz4rd> fuck you guys are tools
<liz4rd> :P jk
<liz4rd> its liz4rdandpenguinboy.us
<torz> heh tools, havent heard that in ages
<nmorse> Dadgum canadians
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> omg penguiinboy is it your site? lol i always thought you were kidding
<liz4rd> are you a mexi fri?
<penguinboy> of course it is my site silly little snickerdoodle
<penguinboy> now i am off to bed
<penguinboy> arrivederci
<liz4rd> nite nite rice muffin
<nmorse> Batman Begins was good, eh?
<liz4rd> proggie
<kakalto> >_>
<nmorse> I'm still waiting for a google IM service
<nmorse> Then I'll have no need for any other "web portal" providers
<liz4rd> it be fast
<nmorse> and searchable logs of all my chats would be nice
<liz4rd> i saw google webhosts
<liz4rd> i say*
<nmorse> I want it based on Jabber too
<liz4rd> YEAH
<nmorse> That way anyone can connect with any client without too much trouble
<liz4rd> nmorse you use jabber?
<nmorse> Heck yeah
<liz4rd> WHAST YOUR ID!!!!!
<nmorse> nmorse@jabber.org, nmorse@coitusmentis.info, and nmorse@betterthanducttape.com
<nmorse> I'm in Jabber on jabber.org right now
<nmorse> Hey, it's root!
<monchy> lol
<root> yeah...uh...whoops.
<liz4rd> root: its all you fault
<root> and yet i have ultimate power.
<nmorse> my jabber Buddy List grows
<liz4rd> :( dam you
<root> heh
<nmorse> Fear for your boxen!
<liz4rd> i have nmores transgress and penguinboy on jabber 
<liz4rd> :P
<nmorse> The end is extremely f'ing nigh!
<nmorse> Penguinboy's on Jabber too?
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> we got him to sign up
<liz4rd> :P
<nmorse> I've had transgress since long before I started coming here
<liz4rd> sweet
<liz4rd> i wouldnt be here if it wasnt for that guy
<liz4rd> he's getting dread put in right now :P
<nmorse> Ouch
<liz4rd> lol
<transgress> hey what's up nmorse
<transgress> haven't seen you since i changed nicks on jabber
<transgress> or were you on msn?
<nmorse> Not much, you?
<transgress> i can't remember
<liz4rd> SPEEK OF THE SHE MAN
<nmorse> Jabber
<nmorse> You'
<liz4rd> lol
<transgress> she man?
<nmorse> re still online all the time
<liz4rd> transgress: :D what ya gonna do?
<nmorse> Clearly not the devil, or you would have been the one messing with DCC
<transgress> i'm pretty much online
<transgress> until i go hitchhiking
<liz4rd> lol nmorse
<nmorse> Not right now, you're not
<liz4rd> yes he is
<liz4rd> he's coming here :D
<liz4rd> sometime
<nmorse> I meant on Jabber :P
<liz4rd> oh
<liz4rd> ...
<liz4rd> well
<liz4rd> poop
<nmorse> I'm going to see if I can convince google of my idea
<liz4rd> what is it?
<liz4rd> explain it to us
<nmorse> Google IM
<nmorse> GIM (pronounced Jim)
<liz4rd> oh cool
<liz4rd> do they even have a suggestion email?
<nmorse> I'm trying a rep over IRC
<liz4rd> eh?
<liz4rd> nmorse: can you program?
<nmorse> Yeah, fairly well
<nmorse> Going to college for it in the fall
<liz4rd> LETS MAKE OUR OWN FUCK GOOGLE
<nmorse> I already have my own
<liz4rd> ...
<liz4rd> penis
<nmorse> betterthanducttape.com is a jabber server
<liz4rd> oops i mean.. HEH
<liz4rd> cool
<nmorse> Now, I want google to do it
<nmorse> Invite only, preferably
<liz4rd> cool
<nmorse> Make it exclusive, and then watch everyone try to get one
<TrueChaos|Lap> all hail liz4rd 
<nmorse> $300 on eBay
<liz4rd> YAY ME
<TrueChaos|Lap> now for bed.
* TrueChaos|Lap sleeps.
<liz4rd> fuck
<liz4rd> ...
<TrueChaos|Lap> liz4rd, you may join me in bed if youd like.
<liz4rd> *jumps in*
<liz4rd> XD
* TrueChaos|Lap manseckss liz4rd 
<nmorse> God forbid
<nmorse> Where's airox when you need him?
<liz4rd> OMG OW NOT THERE
<liz4rd> airox is a fucking tool
<liz4rd> i wanna talk with that fucker
<liz4rd> or no he's sick an op on me
<liz4rd> agian
<TrueChaos|Lap> liz4rd, lol, what did he do to you?
<liz4rd> he was all like....TALK ABOUT LINUX type shit
<nmorse> The conversation you just had is a good indication of why he was yelled at
<liz4rd> i was all like...MO FO BREAK YO SELF FO MA GAK
<liz4rd> and he was all liek *cries* then an op came in
<liz4rd> and we all were liek...OH FUCK
<liz4rd> so he's a bitch
<TrueChaos|Lap> who cares, if someone asks a question, it generally gets answered, or so ive found
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> anyway i'ma get my jamies on and meet you there TrueChaos|Lap
<nmorse> Not if I left penguinboy and liz4rd here by themselves, they wouldn't
<liz4rd> yes i would
<TrueChaos|Lap> nmorse, they both answered questions of mine yesterday
<TrueChaos|Lap> quite helpful
<nmorse> Really?
<liz4rd> WHAT NOW!!!!
<TrueChaos|Lap> yeah
<nmorse> Penguinboy usually says something like "How would I know?"
<TrueChaos|Lap> he said that
<TrueChaos|Lap> then proceeded to explain waht needed to be done
<nmorse> Very helpful
<TrueChaos|Lap> and i did it, and it worked
<liz4rd> i witnessed
<liz4rd> were stupid cuz no one talks and we get conversations going
<liz4rd> but when someone needs help we answer
<nmorse> BBIAM
<liz4rd> ok
<liz4rd> (he's cring cuz we proved him wrong)
<liz4rd> :P jk man
<TrueChaos|Lap> :O
<nmorse> No, picking a friend up from work
<liz4rd> ok cool
<liz4rd> see ya in a bit
* TrueChaos|Lap gets jammies on and actually sleeps, no more mansecks for liz4rd tonite
<liz4rd> lol ok later dude
<TrueChaos|Lap> heh.
<TrueChaos|Lap> i shal idle here for the rest of the summer, and whenever else i ahve irc going... im not going to be turning my laptop off this summer :D
<liz4rd> lol ok
<liz4rd> MONCHY
<liz4rd> *tackles*
<monchy> ahh get off me
<liz4rd> *lets go*
<liz4rd> hey
<monchy> go to penguin
<transgress> who the hell are you tackling?  I'll kill him!  you're mine!
<liz4rd> :( monchy
<liz4rd> DONT HUR HIM
<monchy> transgress i have some bad news
<transgress> what's that?
<monchy> liz4rd proposed to penguinboy earlier
<liz4rd> OMG NO YOU DIDNT
<nmorse> back
<liz4rd> that was fuckign quick
<transgress> oh penguinboy is gonna pay.  no more joey.
<liz4rd> NNOOOOOOO
<liz4rd> DAM YOU MONCHY
<nmorse> His work is about 1/2 mile from here
<liz4rd> trangress he's fragile!!! handle with care
<monchy> lol
<liz4rd> anyone wanna see what i look like?
<nmorse> Not really
<liz4rd> http://www.biol.sc.edu/~vieyra/Bearded%20Dragon/lounge%20lizard.JPG
<nmorse> Excellent photo
<liz4rd> thank you
<nmorse> How do you type with those hands, by the way?
<monchy> nice pose ;p
<nmorse> A headmouse?
<nmorse> :P\
<liz4rd> thx thats my "i want food pose"
<monchy> lol
<liz4rd> hey anyone wanna help with getting my fourm up and running?
<liz4rd> http://datapirate.ath.cx
<liz4rd> it needs action and members :P
<sbcl3> what's it about?
<nmorse> Right, so I'm supposed to click on a .cx link
<nmorse> I haven't trusted them since I heard about goatse
<liz4rd> computers mostly we can be reaatards there 
<liz4rd> i want it to be more programmign and linux based
<nmorse> Why not make #liz4rd?
<liz4rd> STOP CRUSHING ME
<liz4rd> :P
<nmorse> and be a retard there?
<jeramy> lol, isn't that nasty?
<sbcl3> "Data Pirate"?
<liz4rd> i need some people in here to be moderators for forums aswell 
<sbcl3> hmm
<sbcl3> i could...
<jeramy> FYI, there's no nasty picture on the datapirate site.  ;)
<liz4rd> yeah some..."other stuff" will go on there too
<sbcl3> but i don't have experience
<liz4rd> sbcl3: sallright...
<liz4rd> got msn ort any im thinger?
<sbcl3> i have AIM
<nmorse> I'd be probably be an ok moderator, it's not like your site would need to be heavily censored
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> no homo shit will go on there dont worry
<liz4rd> penguinboys not invited
<liz4rd> :P
<sbcl3> no unclean material, right?
<liz4rd> right
<sbcl3> i'll help then...i guess
<liz4rd> sept on on the invite only forum alot of hacking exploiting and shitt will go on
<liz4rd> sbcl3: msg me with your AIM
<nmorse> Interesting that you would say that in a public IRC room
<liz4rd> what are they gonna do
<sbcl3> liz4rd: i'm not sure...i'm quite busy
<sbcl3> i'll stand around, though
<liz4rd> its basicly a security team :)
<liz4rd> sbcl3: alright sing up then atleast
<nmorse> any posts on those forums at all?
<sbcl3> yeah
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> but liek i said i need more users
<nmorse> need more bandwidth
<liz4rd> that server is bunk
<liz4rd> anyone wanna hook a loonix g33k up?
<nmorse> My server's taken at the moment
<liz4rd> i got a new host but the fucker wants me to put a band on my site
<nmorse> Though I could mirror your forum for emergencies
<liz4rd> that be cool
<liz4rd> banner*
<monchy> do it
<nmorse> A dadgum banner ad?
<nmorse> Don't give in!
<liz4rd> lol
<monchy> 90% of us won't see it anyway bc of ad-block ;p
<liz4rd> its for a computer selling site
<nmorse> Host your own
<liz4rd> i want to but i dont have the box
<nmorse> Buy an old P3 on evilBay
<liz4rd> blah i want a real host
<liz4rd> this new host is fucking wicked on connection and space
<liz4rd> but the host i'm on now =poor connection but 40 gigs of space
<liz4rd> :P
<nmorse> Who needs space?
<liz4rd>  meh
<nmorse> Nothing takes much as far as smaller websites go
<nmorse> I'm running my whole server on 6 GB's
<liz4rd> yeah i know 
<liz4rd> my connection is phat but computer isnt
<nmorse> What kind of computer is it?
<liz4rd> amd k6 2 500 mhz 256 ram 20 gig hd
<nmorse> I'll sell you a dual PPro 200 with 128 MB RAM and hardware RAID dirt cheap
<nmorse> Drives included
<monchy> how much
<liz4rd> me = no money nor credit card nor paypal shit
<nmorse> It'll cost about $30 to ship (it weighs 100 pounds)
<nmorse> Pay shipping and maybe $5 more and I'll send it
<monchy> good deal
<nmorse> It's loud as a jet though
<nmorse> and a great A/C
<sbcl3> liz4rd: just posted :)
<nmorse> hmm, lovely ebooks link, liz4rd 
<liz4rd> thx
<nmorse> Is that even legal?
<liz4rd> i'm linking to other servers
<liz4rd> perfectly
<liz4rd> thx sbcl3!!
<nmorse> Ok, so that not posting illegal stuff rule is bendable?
<liz4rd> i needed more
<liz4rd> yes
<liz4rd> you post porn
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> liek the images
<nmorse> Heh, I have Unix in a Nutshell
<nmorse> Then you're happy?
<liz4rd> what?9$
<sbcl3> liz4rd: i posted one listing of ebooks mirrors..so thats probably hundreds of free ebooks :)
<liz4rd> sweet thx alot man
<liz4rd> plus like link to the ebook thread on other servers or somethign 
<liz4rd> it will get more traffic
<sbcl3> liz4rd: yours are good. thanks for those 2.
<sbcl3> *2 links
<liz4rd> welcome
<liz4rd> i thought you guys would like the  hellnet one 
<liz4rd> it gots sweet shit
<nmorse> Only transgress would post "your mom's bedroom" as his location
<liz4rd> lol!
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> i want alot of linux conversation to go on there to
<nmorse> Is that PhpBB by the way?
<liz4rd> yes
<sbcl3> liz4rd: i think most of the ones at that first site are illegal ^_^
<liz4rd> ^_^ oh well
<sbcl3> right
<sbcl3> "i'm saving a tree"
<sbcl3> ^_^
<liz4rd> i have a seperate server to host the "programs" :D
<sbcl3> that's your server?
<liz4rd> the one right now? no
<liz4rd> its a friends
<liz4rd> sc0rp.ath.cx
<liz4rd> big game freek
<liz4rd> good guy tho
<liz4rd> the ath.cx is just a dns
<nmorse> Hmm, now, is the default theme or subSilver better?
<liz4rd> NO
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> YES MY NEW DOMAIN WENT THREW ON THE KICK ASS SERVER
<sbcl3> http://www.maththinking.com/boat/booksIndex.html
<sbcl3> theres a lot of good ones there too
<liz4rd> ok
<sbcl3> located in vietnam ^_^
<sbcl3> explains a lot
<nmorse> Posted a reply to your kde-look.org post
<liz4rd> ok
<sbcl3> my kde-look.org post?
<sbcl3> i don't think i have any
<liz4rd> mine
<liz4rd> :P
<sbcl3> oh
<nmorse> Why do all the -look.org sites look alike?
<liz4rd> there all made by the same people,
<nmorse> Is there some standard template software for that
<nmorse> Cause I'm going to make some -look.org site then
<liz4rd> LOL
<nmorse> Maybe kissmyshinymetalbutt-look.org
<transgress> liz4rd: stop ignoring jabber or ima nutcheck you
<nmorse> hey transgress
<nmorse> What is your new nick on Jabber anyway?
<liz4rd> fagboy@jabber.org
<liz4rd> :P jk thats penguins
<monchy> i thought it was mrandmrsliz4rdpenguin@jabber.org
<nmorse> penguinboy added me to his friends list on Jabber
<liz4rd> lol
<transgress> my hair looks so fucked up right now due to the wax and sea salt all in it
<liz4rd> *points and laughs*
<nmorse> God I need something to do besides lurk on IRC
<liz4rd> lol
<nmorse> hey liz4rd, ever see any of my work on kde-look.org
<liz4rd> no
<nmorse> I go by TuxROCKS on there
<liz4rd> HEY
<liz4rd>  it rings a bell
<nmorse> It's all crap, except maybe the FF splash screens
<monchy> play mah jongg if your looking for something to do nmorse ;p
<nmorse> I prefer Go
<nmorse> Play on KGS?
<liz4rd> yay my new domain is liz4rd.ath.cx
<monchy> i play on addictinggames, only a flash version of mah jongg
<nmorse> Get cgoban2 and play some Go on kiseido
<nmorse> not cgoban which is in apt
<monchy> not on ubuntu so not sure if i can
<nmorse> Works in Java
<nmorse> Works through web plugin too
<nmorse> Try kiseido.com
<monchy> bookmarked, need to install java first ;)
<nmorse> deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu hoary java
<nmorse> that'll get you Java 1.5
<monchy> will that work on sarge?
<nmorse> Who knows
<monchy> lol
<transgress> #debian might know
<crimsun> it will work on sarge.
<monchy> .bin worked, i'm set i think
<nmorse> crud, some process went runaway and I had to reboot
<nmorse> See you guys tomorrow
<liz4rd> fuckers gotta talk more
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> how do I set up network connections in kubuntu?
<sbcl3||-_-zZz> control center
<liz4rd> fucker was here all along
<liz4rd> :P
<sbcl3> i forgot...i wasn't tired, so i decided to say a while longer
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> you..forgot :P
<sbcl3> meanie
<liz4rd> ^_^
<sbcl3> i didn't think it would matter anyways
<sbcl3> why am i a "fucker"?
<liz4rd> i dont know...i just said that
<liz4rd> for the shits and giggles
<sbcl3> someone poops when they see that word? ^_^
<liz4rd> lol
<pinny> hi all
<liz4rd> hey
<monchy> herro
<pinny> um does anyone know if it's possible to stream windows media files in konqueror?
<sbcl3> doubt it
<sbcl3> without any kind of installations/hacks, anyway
<pinny> those are fine
<pinny> i installed w32codes and mplayer and mplayer plugin and mozilla flash plugin
<pinny> and still it tells me I'm not set up for Active X and I should install Windows Media Player 9
<sbcl3> on a smaller note, can wma be played with xmms?
<sbcl3> or converted to some other format?
<liz4rd> cWo_BaSkeTeRzZ: its all your falt
<liz4rd> LOL
<Razor-X> how do you output the contents of a Konsole schema?
<Razor-X> nevermind, found the answer
<liz4rd> Chameleon22: hey man
<transgress> http://irclikelife.com/oldsite/cam.html
<verden01> how do i mount my mp3/flash drive?
<sbcl3||-_-zZz> mount /dev/sdb1 /whatever/you/want
<sbcl3||-_-zZz> assuming its a special device
<liz4rd> your still awake :P
<verden01> this is what i get when i issue the command  mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sirukin> hmm
<liz4rd> hey man
<liz4rd> there hasnt been much respons on rl6 forums sirukin
<sirukin> yeah
<sirukin> it's quiet
<transgress> yeah sorry
<transgress> i'm doing bad things
<liz4rd> :P
<transgress> webcam is now off
<spiral> hi
<liz4rd> hi
<liz4rd> THATS IT
<liz4rd> HI!!
<liz4rd> WTF MAN
<liz4rd> TALK
<sirukin> haha
<liz4rd> well jeeze its so boring here
<monchy> blame airox it's the new trend ;)
<liz4rd> YAY
<liz4rd> monchy likes men
<monchy> women yes :)
<liz4rd> omg
<liz4rd> Google's new Instant Messaging Program 
<monchy> your the one marrying a man anyway lol
<liz4rd> wasnt someone talking about this today?
<monchy> where do you see google IM?
<liz4rd> http://digg.com/
<mae> hmm
<sirukin> bah
<RickA> hi
<RickA> I'm having problems with mounting my windows partitions in kubuntu. Could someone give me some help?
<RickA> I can mount the partitions, but they are always mounted as root
<mae> RickA: you can change that
<mae> you want it mounted as a user?
<RickA> yes
<mae> is your windows partition ntfs or fat32.. realizing that if its ntfs you can only read not write
<RickA> I have: /dev/hda5 /home/ricka/dev vfat users,umask=000,auto 0 0
<RickA> yes, it's fat
<mae> get rid of the users thing
<CountZ> ok
<mae> and auto
* CountZ gets rid of the users thing
<mae> auto don't belong there
<mae> umask is ok, its the opposite of what you want the permissions to be.. so 000 will mean full access for all users.. if thats whaty ou want
<RickA> even if I I want it automatically mounted at startup?
<RickA> yes, that's right
<mae> the options you need to add are uid and gid
<mae> if its in fstab its already automatically mounted
<mae> unless you explicitly say noauto
<RickA> ah ok
<mae> so if your user and group is fred and flintstones you would do uid=fred,gid=flintstones
<RickA> ok, so I need to find out what user I am right?
<RickA> ah ok
<RickA> that's easy
<mae> yup
<RickA> if I then do   sudo mount -o remount /dev/hda5            there is no change
<RickA> do I need to reboot?
<mae> when you use those options it will change _everything_ recursively in that fat filesystem to that userid.. because fat doesn't store any security information
<RickA> yes, that sounds fine
<mae> so there is basically no persistent permissions anyhow.. just what you enforce with that uid/gid thing
<mae> nah no reboot needed
<mae> you wanna mount your windows partition at /home/ricka/dev?
<RickA> correct
<mae> did you make the folder
<mae> dev
<mae> in your home dir
<RickA> yes it's already mounted there
<mae> ok
<RickA> just with root:root
<mae> well log in as root now
<RickA> how do I do that?
<mae> and just do umount /home/ricka/dev
<RickA> I always use sudo
<mae> then mount /home/ricka/dev
<mae> ok then sudo don't matter
<RickA> it says device is busy
<mae> and on the remount after changing fstab you should be good
<RickA> but I don't have anything viewing the contents of that partition
<mae> make sure your not browsing /home/ricka/dev in any konqueror windows or terminals
<mae> whats your cwd
<RickA> I'm not
<mae> current working dir
<mae> hm
<RickA> home/ricka
<mae> well something is using it
<mae> try just rebooting the window manager (ctrl-alt-backspace) then whatever is using it won't be anymore :)
<RickA> ok
<mae> and i'll see you when you get back :P
<RickA> brb
<RickA> that didn't change anything
<RickA> according to ls-l it's still root:root
<mae> you remounted ??
<RickA> ah no
<RickA> it still says it's busy
<RickA> brb
<mae> the reason for restarting X was to kill whatever child process was using that dir
<mae> hmm
<mae> ok
<mae> just reboot :P
<RickA> whenever X comes back on, one of the console windows is in that folder
<RickA> brb
<verden01> how do i mount an mp3/usb flash drive?
<mae> in kubuntu?
<verden01> yeah in kubuntu
<mae> right click on desktop > configure desktop > behavior > device icons tab > enable "show device icons" .. this will detect when you insert a thumb drive.. then you just right click it when it pops up on desktop and click "mount"
<verden01> cool thanx
<mae> or the button next to the k menu
<mae> "storage media"
<mae> that should show the connected device too i think
<RickA> it works
<mae> cool.
<mae> :)
<RickA> thank you for the help
<mae> no prob, don't give up :) theres a few tricks that you gotta know to get linux going sometimes to work how you want, but once you know it it pretty much applies to any flavor of linux you use
<RickA> yes
<RickA> it just takes time to learn this stuff
<RickA> and I have a bad memory which doesn't help
<verden01> that doesn't do it
<Almindor> is invidia driver for 64bit athlon in packages, or do I have to install manualy?
<RickA> now I need some help installing/compiling GLUT
<mae> GLUT?
<RickA> opengl toolkit
<RickA> if I do what the readme says, it breaks down
<RickA> it appears I'm still missing some X11 header files
<mae> hmm.
<mae> Well good luck i know nothing about that :)
<mae> but um ubuntuforums/ubuntuwiki are good sources for ubuntu
<RickA> I'll check there then
<_ale> ciao a tutti
<mae> if you ignore the distro-specific stuff forums.gentoo.org has a ton of information about configuring various linux software
<RickA> do you know which package contains the X header files?
<mae> not sure.. :) not for what your doing at least
<_ale> Can somebody help me with mysql installation?
<RickA> ok, thanks anyway
<_ale> Please can somebody help me with mysql installation?
<RickA> one last question for now, would anyone here be willing to hold my hand while I try to install my ATI videocard?
<mae> haha
<mae> good luck with that one :)
<mae> i have nvidia.
<mae> i've heard ati is a nightmare.. although their drivers supposedly are much better now.
<mae> but um you should already have the kernel module installed for the catalyst drivers i believe in the linux-restricted-modules package which comes with kubuntu
<RickA> apparently, but I haven't been able to get the to install yet
<mae> check the wiki
<mae> for ati
<mae> search that is
<mae> theres information on there for sure
<RickA> will do
<RickA> but I think I tried that, and it didn't work
<RickA> maybe it's update
<RickA> d
<mae> hm
<mae> well, good luck gotta goto bed, sorry i can't help ya right now, but got lots of stuff coming up this week
<RickA> thanks
<RickA> what does 'No kernel module build environment' mean?
<RickA> (with the new ATI drivers)
<MyGhetek> windows ctrl+alt+delete system monitor for kde?
<Chameleon22> howdy all
<shogouki> MyGhetek: ksysguard
<_widodo> hi
<Linuxpeter> moin
<Livingstone___> mozilla-firefox 1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3 hangs a lot on my machine :(
<Chameleon22> Livingstone___, go to mozilla site and get new firefox and install it 
<Livingstone___> so, theres no deb package?
<Livingstone___> what about a apt pinning to get it from sid? have anybody tryed that?
<Livingstone___> gonna try, I'll keep you update ... :   http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=firefox&searchon=names&subword=1&version=unstable&release=all
<bambi> hi
<bambi> does anybody know how to change the desktop icons for mountet partitions? it doesn't work for me
<_bambi> hallo?
<hussam> how do I schedule a cron job for a task to run as root every 60 minutes? I also don't want it to not log anything.
<Bobobo> you don't want it to NOT log?
<Bobobo> crontab -e
<Bobobo> and add this line:
<gdh> K -> System -> KCron
<Bobobo> 0 0 * * * /your/path/to/your/script.sh 2>&1 > /dev/null
<Bobobo> ok maybe do it with the GUI like gdh says
<hussam> Bobobo: will I need to add anything to this line to get it to run as root?
<gdh> 'sudo kcron' I guess :)
<Bobobo> hussam: login as root, and then run this crontab -e
<Bobobo> then it will automatically be in root's cron file
<hussam> Bobobo: afterwards, it will still run it I login as myself?
<Bobobo> but yes, gdh is right, you could use the GUI like he suggests
<Bobobo> hussam: Yes that's how cron works
<hussam> what it is as application and not a script, will I have to make a script for that app?
<girl_in_red> hi
<gdh> hussam: Whatever command you type to 'do your stuff' on the command line, put in the crontab / KCron 'Program' area
<gdh> cron will just execute the command as if you'd typed itin manually
<gdh> If you don't want to get the output of the job e-mailed  to you, just click the 'Silent' button instead of including '2>&1 > /dev/null' at the end of the line
<hussam> if I save a text fine in /etc/cron.d   and I add in it:     0 0 * * * root /path/app 2>&1 > /dev/null
<hussam> will it run it as root every hour?
<gdh> should do, yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey blokes, how do you change the keyboard map in Kubuntu?
<hussam> gdh: what are 0 0 * * * for? are they for time or something like that? Like where in this line does it say hourly?
<gdh> hussam: man crontab
<gdh> man 5 crontab 
<hussam> so I should be  0 * * * * and not  0 0 * * * for hourly
<hussam> it* should
<gdh> yep, 0 0 * * * will be once daily at midnight.
<hussam> ok I changed it to 0 * * * *
<Bobobo> so you guys like kubunto?
<Bobobo> kubuntu, sorry
<Chameleon22> i am trying to get nagios working with sms ... going to be soooooooooo cool, almost done. Just fine tuning the message text 
<Chameleon22> :)
<Chameleon22> and while at it made me a reminder alarm, sms me on due dates etc
<Chameleon22> Geek w00t!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<shogouki> Chameleon22: the send of sms is free ?
<gdh> just be careful with nagios that it doesn't get into a flap and cost you a fortune
<gdh> using some 'free sms gateway' is asking for trouble. the one time that you /do/ have a real server failure will be 10 minutes after your free gateway changes its HTML code...
<Chameleon22> sms - old mobile hoked up to my server and using a pre paid card 
<gdh> Ah, sweet :) ++
<Chameleon22> so limited to like $20 damage
<Chameleon22> in the worst case
<Chameleon22> AU$20 hehehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol 50C US ;)
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, 76 about
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, true
<shogouki> ~50 eurocents so :)
<Chameleon22> yeah
<Chameleon22> but rather live in au the eu ;)
<Chameleon22> gdh, actually i wrote my own sms gateway... clients connect via a web service, so nagios is just another client :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> how do you untar a tar.bz and tar.gz? "tar -xvf" or somthing similar?
<shogouki> eu is cool, we've got sea but without your sharks :p
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, tar.gz - 'tar -zxf file' bz - 'tar -jxf file'
<Chameleon22> shogouki, ye and no crocodiles either lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks chameleon22
<gdh> the '-' is unnecessary now =)
<gdh> xvzf xvjf =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> chogouki, 1 arm gives you character ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought without was old school :O
<shogouki> 1 arm gives no style at counter strike :)
<Chameleon22> shogouki, Melbourne - voted most livable city thank you very much, and i happen to live here and there is no sharks in melbourne so there *pkes hes tounge out at you 
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shudders @ melbourner *
<Kamping_Kaiser> melbournes *way* to big
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, oh yes, that it is but great public transport 
<Chameleon22> and most people own a car as well
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, where are you from ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tasmania, but I'm in the Adelaide hills atm
<Chameleon22> hehehehe 
<Chameleon22> Tasmanian vergin = when a sister runs faster then her brother
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<Chameleon22> :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> bloody mainlander ;)
<Chameleon22> hehehe 
<Chameleon22> sorry man, i couldnt resist 
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol, na its all cool
<Chameleon22> seriousely though , would love to go to tasmania 
<Chameleon22> will do when i get like a week of work 
<Kamping_Kaiser> you havent?
<Chameleon22> nah 
<Kamping_Kaiser> jees
<Kamping_Kaiser> you live 2 hours flight away!
<Chameleon22> will take the car thoguh, so we can drive around every where and all
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, yeah pathetic i know
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. i know people who lived in melbourne for 20+ years before they went.
<Kamping_Kaiser> some about 40 years
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats why your all bloody mainlanders ;)
<Chameleon22> nah its on my list of places o visit this year :)
<Chameleon22> amstardam is next year ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D I'll meet you there ;)
<Chameleon22> amstardam or hobart ?
<Chameleon22> lo
<Chameleon22> l
<Chameleon22> choof is plentiful in both places :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> amsterdam... I'm planing to go there next year as well
<Kamping_Kaiser> as much of eu as possible actualyu
<Kamping_Kaiser> when your in Hobart you can share my sister ;P
<Chameleon22> ye same, gf and i going to go to holland and then start backpacking from there 
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, @sister, see i like you already 
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't have the GF problem :D I'm free to travel light
<Chameleon22> and you get to have my gf, but you not allowed to give her back 
<Chameleon22> ROFL
<Kamping_Kaiser> LOL
<Chameleon22> eh any way ... back to nagios tuning
* Chameleon22 *waves
<Kamping_Kaiser> later
<yahalom> anyone here using netgear stuff?
<dwmurphy> hmm.. still no kde 3.4.1 for amd64 ? (besides debian?)
<sniker> hi, anyones have experience with the package "timeout 1.1" for amd64?
<transgress> what package?
<transgress> or better... what server?
<sniker> i'm unable to find the .deb package "timeout" for amd64
<transgress> oh
<jucamo> hola
<jones_> installed kubuntu, no password asked and I cannot install any packages...any help?
<jones_> installed kubuntu, no password asked and I cannot install any packages...any help?
<gdh> sure
<gdh> www.ubuntuguide.org
<gdh> help yourself =)
<jones_> thanx
<Wimpie> hi all, it seems that apt-get install kubuntu-desktop does not replace gnome apps with kde apps.
<Wimpie> Did I do something wrong ?
<_user> hey....
<_user> all of you here use kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nope :D
<Zunino> Hi, all!
<Zunino> I hope someone can help a newbie with a problem.
<gdh> we can try...
<Zunino> After trying to install the newest ATI driver and re-running fglrxconf (something like it), the language options under Country and Language settings of the Control Center have disappeared.
<gdh> arg I knew it would be about bloody gfx drivers...
<Zunino> Also gone are the keyboard layout options.
<gdh> no idea  sorry
<Zunino> I have no problem with the display though. It is working, even with 3D accel.
<Zunino> The problem is that I can no longer type latin characters on my US-layout keyb.
<gdh> I can't imagine why it would've affected your keyboard :/
<Zunino> Well, you know how the conf files get rewritten everytime you run fglrx...
<Zunino> I will give it a shot at #ubuntu, then.
<Zunino> Thanks anyway for trying
<Zunino> See ya...
<gdh> I don't have an AGP card :)
<hussam> gdh: The cron job I added, won't work. The application is giving an error that it's not ruuning as root. How do I get it to run as root?
<hussam> gdh: 0 * * * * root /path/to/app
<gdh> hussam: what crontab file did you put it in?
<gdh> yes, what file is that in?
<hussam> I created a new text file and saved it in /etc/cron.d/
<hussam> /etc/cron.d/job1
<gdh> hm, that looks right to me- can't imagine what the problem would be :/
<hussam> the only text in the file is:  0 * * * * root /path/to/app
<gdh> how does the app tell you it's not running as root? by email?
<gdh> any hints in /var/log/syslog ?
<hussam> gdh: yes by email. 
<gdh> and when you run 'sudo /path/to/app' it runs as expected?
<hussam> gdh: yup
<gdh> haven't a clue, sorry :/
<hussam> it's ok. I'll ask around.
<hussam> oh wait, I found something
<hussam> in the email. it says:
<hussam> X-Cron-Env: <HOME=/home/hussam>
<hussam> instead or root
<hussam> instead of* root
<hussam> and also X-Cron-Env: <LOGNAME=hussam>
<gdh> you sure you haven't got a crontab entry for both you and root?
<gdh> but the root one is running as expected, so not emailing you
<hussam> I donno, I only manually made the file and saved it.
<hussam> but I understand what you are saying
<gdh> did you at any point use the 'KCron' program?
<_user> hello ... i just installed kubuntu and can't do su - (going to be root), i know exactly the root password..... anyone?
<opi> d'oh
<opi> it's sudo -s
<opi> and type your own password
<opi> Kubuntu's Ubuntu based
<Expelliarmus> hmm...
<opi> Ubuntu don't use su
<opi> only sudo
<opi> if you miss your root account
<opi> do
<hussam> gdh: oh yeah. The entry in Kcron is still there from when I tried Kcon. That's probably it :)
<opi> sudo password root
<Expelliarmus> hmm
<gdh> hussam: =))
<Expelliarmus> ok ... :)
<Expelliarmus> thanks guys :)
<hussam> gdh: I'll remove the entry from Kcron
<opi> but sudo gives you same level of rights
<Expelliarmus> i usually use gentoo .... and now given task to install "easier to use" linux ... :p
<Expelliarmus> i've tried the solution... and (of course) works... thanks :)
<opi> well, sudo is a bit better for a desktop usage
<opi> no problem
<hussam> ok thanks for the help. I have to go now. 
<opi> have fun with Kubuntu
<Expelliarmus> yeah :)
<Expelliarmus> and one other thing...
<opi> yes?
<Expelliarmus> i tried to remove "Account disabled" for root in Kuser, and it just crash ... (sigsegv)
<opi> hmm
<opi> first, root should not use X
<opi> second: never did  that
<opi> try again, and again
<opi> and then fill bugzilla ;)
<Expelliarmus> by the way... i've tried both ubuntu and kubuntu... and i like kubuntu better :))
<Expelliarmus> hmm... i'm running as user... and tried to run Kuser :)
<opi> I never used KUser ;)
<Expelliarmus> hmm... how to remove that "account disabled" thing manually?
<gdh> www.ubuntuguide.org tells you :)
<opi> why do you want to remove that?
<Expelliarmus> actually, this system i'm working on is destined to be client :)
<Expelliarmus> hmm... now i don't think i need to do that... afterall.. there's sudo :)
<Expelliarmus> well... just forget about that :)
<Expelliarmus> lol :))
<Expelliarmus> thanks a lot man.... :)
<opi> you're welcome
<Expelliarmus> :) .... btw, how long have you used kubuntu?
<opi> since the start
<opi> since JRiddler and amu started it
<Expelliarmus> wow...
<Expelliarmus> cool :)
<Expelliarmus> and never switched since then?
<opi> nope
<Expelliarmus> cool .... :))
<opi> I've been running Linux since some time now
<opi> but now I use Kubuntu on both workstation at work and home laptop
<opi> well, my server's Debian based
<opi> but that's because PegasosPPC Ubuntu is not ready yet ;>
<Expelliarmus> yeah .... i switched to linux around 3 years ago... :) switching from rh7.2-8-9-gentoo1.4-2004.1-2004.3-2005.0 :)
<opi> we're using Gentoo as our servers/routers at work
<opi> but that's job of our sysadmin, I'm a programmer ;)
<Expelliarmus> hmm ... i got *quite* a problem with ubuntu (it uses gnome!!) when i'm used to kde :))
<opi> OK, I have to feed my girlfriend now ;)
<Expelliarmus> so, i guess kubuntu is better for me...
<opi> bbl
<Expelliarmus> ok :)
<Expelliarmus> *feed*?? :p
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:amu] : http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.3-i386-live.iso | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | Wiki Transition Tuesday |  Use archive.ubuntu.com if us.archive.ubuntu.com gives md5sum errors | sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Expelliarmus> anyone know how i can get gkrellm ??
<gdh> Is that the daft thing that reminds you how much RAM you have, and what the weather is like?
<gdh> Personally, I look out the window for the latter.
<Expelliarmus> hahahhaa
<Expelliarmus> yeah...
<Expelliarmus> i use it to monitor my network connection rate :)
<Expelliarmus> err... what's java runtime that ubuntu use? is it sablevm ?
<Expelliarmus> anyone.... what's java vm that ubuntu use?
<opi> by default: none
<opi> consult FAQ in title or ubuntuguide 
<Expelliarmus> hmm...
<Expelliarmus> ok :)
<Expelliarmus> now downloading sun java vm :)
<Expelliarmus> another question.. how do i manually install a .deb file?
<Expelliarmus> i need ntlmaps to bypass the firewall... (an m$ ISA server)
<flodine> can i uninstall kubuntu 
<flodine> hello help
<Expelliarmus> flodine
<Expelliarmus> flodine : sure :)
<flodine> yes
<flodine> help
<flodine> command
<Expelliarmus> hmm... i think you just need to remove the partition... :)
<Expelliarmus> you're using windows now? on the same computer?
<airox> flodine: Why do you want to uninstall kubuntu ? (the reason gives people something to work on :)
<flodine> i just want ubuntu
<airox> ahhh
<airox> Why ? :)
<flodine> going to put kubuntu on diffent computer
<airox> Ok then.
<flodine> i dont want both on the samre
<flodine> same
<flodine> you know back and forth'
<opi> have you installed packages with aptitude?
<flodine> yes sir
<opi> aptitude can automagiclly remove all unused stuff
<opi> just remove core of KDE and it should pick it up
<opi> you can also dpkg-reconfigure gdm and bring gdm back
<flodine> is there a command
<opi> afer you'll remove KDM
<opi> flodine: command to?
<flodine> its so easy to typ apt to get kde but what about uninstalling it
<gdh> flodine: install ubuntu-desktop ... then when it's all done, remove kdelibs4
<gdh> that will pull the rug out from under every KDE app
<flodine> i already got ubuntu installed
<opi> flodine: aptitide can uninstall stuff but only when you had installed stuff with it 
<opi> flodine: maybe Synaptic can remove unused depends?
<opi> you can also write a simple script
<opi> or, you can leave ;))
<Expelliarmus> i think he just need to do remove the kubuntu partition "
<Expelliarmus> :)
<opi> naa
<opi> if he has Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<opi> that means he has a kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop installed
<opi> they sit on same partition
<opi> you can write a hackish script that would remove everything that depend on QT
<opi> or, be smart, and aptitiude install kubuntu-desktop before
<airox> :)
<Expelliarmus> hmm ... ic :)
<Expelliarmus> it
<Expelliarmus> 's not installed on 2 partitions?? :)
<opi> nope
<opi> you can have both
<opi> just fetch metapackages
<opi> ubuntu-desktop when running Kubuntu
<opi> or kubuntu-desktop while running Ubunut
<rob_> hi
<opi> then you will have another session in KDM/GDM
<rob_> anyone there?
<opi> yes, few brave souls
<opi> one drunk
<rob_> too early
<rob_> for me
<airox> opi: two
<opi> well, it's 19:23 CET ;)
<airox> yeah indeed
<rob_> ok
<opi> I'm going to relax soon
<rob_> i have installed unbuntu and am haveing problem with updating gnucash so ia ma thinking that kubuntu would do better.
<opi> I'm going %bto wash my dishes
<opi> bah
<opi> bold ;)
<opi> rob_: what kind of problem
<opi> rob_: name branch you're using
<opi> rob_: and what kind of error dpkg throws
<rob_> ubuntu comes with  1.8.9 and cant upgrade to 1.8.11
<opi> since Kubuntu uses same main & universe, I don't think Kubuntu will do much better
<rob_> does not recognise directory
<opi> rob_: where did you get package with that?
<rob_> from cd
<opi> OK, that's the orginal one
<opi> I'll check what's in Ubuntu repos
<rob_> 1.8.11 d/l from gnucash
<opi> it's a package or a source-code?
<rob_> not sure
<rob_> im pretty new
<opi> wait, I'll check
<opi> OK
<Expelliarmus> guys...what can i do to bypass an ISA server?
<opi> just wait a minute
<gdh> Expelliarmus: Get a promotion?
<opi> rob_: I don't think there's a package for 1.8.11 now
<rob_> ??
<opi> package is a binary file that has a program prepared for deployment
<opi> over your system
<opi> while 1.8.11 is released as source code, not yet packaged
<opi> you would have to compile it by yourself
<rob_> when does that usually happen??
<Expelliarmus> hmm...
<gdh> hoary won't contain any new versions - it's a 'stable release'
<Expelliarmus> i usually use ntlmaps :)
<gdh> breezy in october will contain new versions of software. until then you'll need to compile the software yourself.
<opi> rob_: well, you know -- when distribution is defined stable
<opi> rob_: no new software will be made for that
<opi> rob_: there's new, developers only, branch with new stuff
<opi> rob_: when it will get polished, new stuff will be in
<Expelliarmus> kubuntu breezy's due on october?
<opi> seems so
<gdh> Yes, the same as Ubuntu's :)
<opi> but KDE has no release-cycles as Gnome has
<rob_> problem is that 1.8.9 can not handle msmoney2004 files for import
<gdh> one release every six months... 4.10 = 2004 October .. 5.04= 2005 April... 
<opi> rob_: I did look around and I'll tell you what
<gdh> breezy will be 5.10 etc.
<Expelliarmus> hmm.. i can get breezy ubuntu tough....
<Expelliarmus> from the daily build :))
<gdh> if you are not familiar with debian systems , don't go near breezy :)
<opi> rob_: you can try to install it form the source
<opi> rob_: but if you're a beginner, it can get messy
<opi> rob_: I could try to build a package for you, but it will take some time
<opi> rob_: as I'm very lame at package creating
<rob_> im free and willing to learn unless it is not advised
<Expelliarmus> :))
<opi> rob_: it's not adivced to install source-compiled stuff over your system
<rob_> ok
<opi> hmmm
<rob_> thanks for the advise
<opi> rob_: OK, I can try to package it later today
<rob_> that would be very kind of you
<opi> rob_: if you're intrested, drop me a mail to emil@bronikowski.com
<opi> with a reminder
<opi> I would love to help you with getting your first compilation done
<gdh> for a 0.0.2 point release it should be fairly straightforward. :)
<rob_> is there anything i can or should do??
<opi> but my girlfriend is sick, and I have tone things to do
<opi> like ferrets feedeing
<opi> washing dishes
<opi> and so on
<opi> rob_: you can order me a beer when we will meet ;)
<opi> make that two ;)
<rob_> np
<opi> so drop me an e-mail now, and I'll hack it at night
<_judith> where do I get a working java repository?
<theD3viL> _judith, try #ubuntu
<theD3viL> _judith, try www.google.com
<opi> _judith: try ubuntuguide.org :-)
<mats> was i universal or univers or else what was it I needed to get in the apt-source list?
<_pablo> hello
<_pablo> hola
<gdh> hai :)
<_pablo> ai alguien espaol?
<maski> si, yo
<_pablo> tienes msn messenger?
<maski> no
<_pablo> oo
<_pablo> cuantos aos tienes?
<airox> What ?
<airox> :)
<gdh> Sausage, egg and chips, please.
<_pablo> maski,cuantos aos tienes?
<airox> lol gdh 
<gdh> SAUS-AGE, EGGGG, *AND* CHIPS, *PL-EEEEEEEEZE*
<gdh> =)
<_pablo> 'not there isn't
* airox trows eggs in gdh's face
<airox> throws*
<gdh> hehe :))
<opi> Kiebaska, jajko i czipsy? Zaraz bd ;D
<_pablo> airox,you are so silly!
<airox> O_o
<_pablo> airox is silly
<airox> Thanks.
<_pablo> but....
<_pablo> not molest?
<_pablo> I need a one Volunteer but... that is idiot , Whoever that says 365
<_pablo> ok?
<_pablo> hola?
<airox> howdy!
<_pablo> ai alguien espaol
<_pablo> ?
<gdh> I have the strangest feeling of deja vu..
<_pablo> ai alguien espaol?
<airox> I have the feeling I don't understand him ..
<_pablo> please conecct at: /join #<linux>
<gdh> ingles, por favor =)
<_pablo> please , conecct at:/join #<linux>
<_pablo> Thanks
<_pablo> Whoever that says 365
<airox> !?
<airox> Maybe a little understandable english would be nice to :D
<_pablo> please conecct at : /join #<linux> , thanks please conecct at : /join #<linux> , thanks
<_pablo> please conecct at : /join #<linux> , thanks
<_pablo> please conecct at : /join #<linux> , thanks
<_pablo> please conecct at : /join #<linux> , thanks
<_pablo> please conecct at : /join #<linux> , thanks
<_pablo> please conecct at : /join #<linux> , thanks
<_pablo> please conecct at : /join #<linux> , thanks
<_pablo> please conecct at : /join #<linux> , thanks
<airox> stop it.
<_pablo> please conecct at : /join #<linux> , thanks
<_pablo> please conecct at : /join #<linux> , thanks
<_pablo> please conecct at : /join #<linux> , thanks
* mode/#kubuntu [+o uniq]  by ChanServ
<_pablo> please conecct at : /join #<linux> , thanks
<_pablo> please conecct at : /join #<linux> , thanks
<_pablo> please conecct at : /join #<linux> , thanks
<airox> Stop it!
<_pablo> please conecct at : /join #<linux> , thanks
<_pablo> please conecct at : /join #<linux> , thanks
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*pablo@85.55.3.*]  by uniq
* _pablo was kicked off #kubuntu by uniq (*void*)
<nmorse> Go, uniq, stop him!
<airox> Yay!
<gdh> and the circle of life continues
<airox> Can I marry you uniq ?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o uniq]  by uniq
<airox> merry ?
<uniq> heh.. well :)
<gdh> can someone please shoot elton john on the way out?
<nmorse> sure
<airox> lol
<nmorse> Hmm, maybe I'll get an XGI card instead of an nVidia
<nmorse> Just to support some competition, but probably only if they really do release their driver source to X.org
<_rajiv> hey
<_rajiv> can someone help me
<_rajiv> install extra repositories
<flodine> a guys is there a firewall for kubuntu
<crimsun> sure, you can install any number of packages, like firestarter
<flodine> i installed it but dont see it in kubuntu
<flodine> it in ubuntu
<flodine> side
<crimsun> are you looking for a graphical editor of rules? I've always done it by hand.
<flodine> crimsun is the repository the same as ubuntu
<crimsun> yes
<flodine> or do i have to configure this one to
<flodine> you know in etc
<crimsun> no, the repos are identical
<flodine> so dont do the kudos
<flodine> just the one i did in ubntu
<crimsun> what are you talking about?
<crimsun> ("kudos")
<flodine> when you up date software
<flodine> the etc/apt/source
<flodine> there not diffrent
<crimsun> you don't need to add anything to /etc/apt/sources.list
<flodine> ok
<flodine> does kubuntu have something like gdesklets
<crimsun> wait around for an actual kde user.
<flodine> crimsun you on kde or gnome
<crimsun> I'm at work, therefore I'm using Windows XP
<flodine> ooo
<liz4rd> crimsun: ewie
<flodine> how do i open firestarter
<flodine> it keeps asking for a root 
<uniq> flodine: super karamba is much like gdesklets. http://kdelook.org
<flodine> does it have a desklet bar
<uniq> don't know.. i don't use it.
<uniq> http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/ssuperkaramba.html
<flodine> how do i open firestart please help
<flodine> not in menu
<uniq> what is the problem? 
<flodine> firestarter how do i open it without using a terminal
<uniq> choose it from the menu? 
<flodine> its not there 
<flodine> i installed on the gnome side
<uniq> make a shortcut then.. in either menu editor (right click on the k-menu-button - choose menu editor)
<uniq> or just make a shortcut on the desktop or whereever.
<cspan> hi
<cspan> everytime i reboot i have to open the gnome network configuration and enable my network interface
<cspan> kde network cconf doesnt work
<cspan> and it doesnt do it automatically
<cspan> why?
<_judith> What do I do with this error? "C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check"
<crimsun> _judith: do you have build-essential installed?
<_judith> crimsun: I do not know! Can I grab it by apt-get?
<liz4rd> yes
<_judith> grabbing it thanx
<_judith> what about X includes? I have tried X11-devel but it does not work!
<_judith> I know I need X.org development packages but what is the name of the particular package?
<crimsun> _judith: x-dev should suffice
<_judith> Thanx I'll try that
<_judith> crimsun: How did you know? Is there a way to list apt-get packages? I am new to Debian/ubuntu
<crimsun> _judith: generally speaking, you can sudo apt-get build-dep someapp
<crimsun> that will install all the build dependencies for that application
<crimsun> it doesn't work for all cases - only for ones in the Ubuntu repository
<TrueChaos|Lap> wow, this is amazing... i dont have to restart my laptop... with windows i would have to restart it every now and then, with kubuntu... never so far.
<crimsun> generally speaking, you only have to reboot for a new kernel
<TrueChaos|Lap> :D
<liz4rd> how do install the java plugin for firefox or plain mozilla
#kubuntu 2006-06-19
<Adam_eM> why my kaffeine doesn't play videoCD ? This is the output
<Adam_eM> kaffeine: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_vcd.so: undefined symbol: vcdinfo_get_seg_resolution
<beavis> is there a way to setup a hotkey for .com .net .org completion like in firefox?  ctrl+enter etc
<beavis> in konquerer
<erov> anyone have an ATI radeon 9600 or so.. and have the drivers working? gl is slow (software emulation) still.. any pointers or docs?
<erov> ive tried everything the first said.. no luck
<erov> it's still mesa gl
<Adam_eM> why my grub splashimages looks like they were negatives ? (Reversed colors)
<beavis> erov: fglrx
<beavis> erov: install fglrx driver
<erov> i called myself doing this
<erov> let me go and verify it's physically there so i'm not crazy
<JohnFlux> erov: we won't let you go!  you're dangerous!
<cjbottaro> Can someone help me installing Kubuntu 6.06 as per the fakeRAID instructions?
<beavis> i can help you setup software raid
<beavis> but not the fake raid , you need ta driver for fake raid
<cjbottaro> beavis, I know...there is a wiki page about the fakeRAID install...I'm just running into a problem with dpkg
<beavis> i disabled my fake raid and used software raid instead
<cjbottaro> Yeah, I kinda wanna to try to get the fakeraid working though.  good learning experience for me.
<beavis> cjbottaro: where r u stuck?
<mindspit> is ISPconfig a good package to install ? is there a better one ?
<beavis> mandriva 2006 has fake raid drivers and it detects it and sets it up , nice,
<cjbottaro> Ok, this section titled "Installing the Base System", see the "**Temporary Note" at the end of the section.
<beavis> ubuntu should do this too
<cjbottaro> Here is the link: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FakeRaidHowto?highlight=%28raid%29#head-b3ee9096ee8ca7f93e5fe6f2da2cc80cbf079eeb
<cjbottaro> The **Temporary Note says that the fix is to run "dpkg-reconfigure dmraid", but I tried that and it errors and says:  "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: dmraid is broken or not fully installed"
<beavis> do sudo apt-get install -f
<cjbottaro> beavis: Yes, the LiveCD's installer does recognize fakeraid sets (after installing dmraid), but the problem is that it won't let you edit the partition table yourself.
<cjbottaro> beavis: I just did "sudo apt-get install -f" and it bombs...
<cjbottaro> * Setting up DMRAID devices...                                                                  invoke-rc.d: initscript dmraid, action "start" failed.
<cjbottaro> dpkg: error processing dmraid (--configure):
<cjbottaro>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<beavis> try to uninstall it , then reinstall , then reconfigure
<beavis> cjbottaro: apt-get remove dmraid
<beavis> cjbottaro: apt-get install dmraid
<beavis> cjbottaro: then sudo  dpkg-reconfigure dmraid
<cjbottaro> beavis: it bombed when trying to do the remove, here is the error:  http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=7078
<beavis> cjbottaro:sis did you do "sudo apt-get remove dmraid"?
<cjbottaro> beavis: yes, did you look at that pastebin link?  That is the output I got from it.
<beavis> cjbottaro: yeah im looking at it
<beavis> cjbottaro: it looks like its running a raid and wont stop so u cant remove it
<cjbottaro> hrm...that makes a sense...
<cjbottaro> cuz you have to install dmraid in order to mount your partition that you're going to install to
<cjbottaro> but then you chroot to that mount and the instructions say to apt-get install ubuntu-base linux-k7 ubuntu-desktop dmraid grub
<beavis> hmm , maybe somone else will jump in , i cant think of anything you can do
<cjbottaro> nod, thanks for your help.  I made a login for the wiki, maybe I can contact the author.
<beavis> did you use dpkg-reconfigure dmraid cammand?
<cjbottaro> no
<beavis> or other command?
<cjbottaro> i typed "dpkg-reconfigure dmraid" that's it
<beavis> ok , try restart and start over
<beavis> maybe youll be able to update dmraid before you actually run it and cfg it
<cjbottaro> I'm sorry, I'm not understanding you.
<beavis> cjbottaro: in the command prompt
<beavis> if you have a chance , apt-get remove and install before you run it
<beavis> and configure it
<cjbottaro> ahh, ok
<beavis> but if it starts right away then i guess you cant do that
<mindspit> what is the code name of the new 3d desktop ??
<beavis> xgl?
<mindspit> yea xgl ? can i install it some how ?
<h3sp4wn> install it from svn its alpha software so you should use the latest version and report bugs
<mindspit> ok
<h3sp4wn> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131659
<h3sp4wn> (ignore the amd 64 related parts)
<beavis> are there any better cd rippers then kaudiocreator?
<Hawkwind> grip ?
<raphink-sleep> konqueror
<raphink-sleep> :)
<raphink-sleep> beavis: put your audiocd in, then open konqueror and type audiocd:/
<raphink-sleep> you'll be given a list of virtual files and folders
<raphink-sleep> copying them to any place will encode them :)
<raphink-sleep> the easiest way to encode music ever :)
<beavis> i mean , its ok but i changed the ogg bit rate to q6 but it still encodes in 112kbps
<raphink-sleep> s/encode/rip and encode/
<raphink-sleep> ah
<raphink-sleep> :s
<raphink-sleep> I don't know about kaudiocreator in particular
<raphink-sleep> and I'm going to bed right now ;)
<raphink-sleep> good luck :)
<beavis> k ty
<sukh> anyone know what irc channel is for xfce4 ?
<MrObvious> raphink-sleep: grip works great
<MrObvious> sukh: #xfce?
<sukh> stupid me
<zzp> hello
<beavis> helo
<carlos> hello, any spanish here?????
<admiral_proFTW> carlos, no
<Kyral> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<admiral_proFTW> this is America
<Kyral> ...actually its Cyberspace
<zzp> I'm having a small problem with dapper drake regarding tty
<carlos> ok ok
<admiral_proFTW> ubotu, your spanish is aweful
<ubotu> admiral_proFTW: okay
<Kyral> and I will hurt you if you make some kinda America-centric comment again
<admiral_proFTW> Kyral, i know, i'm joking
<Kyral> and I have the right! I am an American! So I can smack my own people!
<zzp> pressing ctr+alt+F? does not got to any comman line prompt
<SeanTater> admiral_proFTW: hey -- you accidentally referenced a factoid
<SeanTater> !your spanish
<ubotu> [your spanish]  aweful
<Kyral> lol
<admiral_proFTW> SeanTater, what?
<admiral_proFTW> man eveyone lay off me, I have the mumps :P
<Kyral> ubotu forget your spanish
<ubotu> i forgot your spanish, Kyral
<Kyral> that should do it
<SeanTater> admiral_proFTW: you put the keyword "is" in your line
<admiral_proFTW> SeanTater, umm, still not sure what you mean
<admiral_proFTW> whats a "factoid"
<Kyral> its the ! commands for ubotu
<Kyral> like
<Kyral> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<admiral_proFTW> nvm
<zodo_> Hey folks.  I'm on a text mode server right now, and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the module name for a 3Com 3cCFE575BT Megahertz 10/100 LAN Cardbus [Cyclone]  is?
<zzp> pressing ctrl+alt+F? makes my monitor crazy instead of giving a command line prompt. Anyone experienced the same problem?
<Kyral> zzp: only thing I can think of is a problem with the framebuffer
<Kyral> zzp: can you get back to X with CTRL+ALT+F7?
<zzp> Kyral: yes I can
<Kyral> nevermind then
<zodo_> The card gets detected during the ubuntu server install process, but it doesn't show up know that everything is installed.
<Kyral> zodo_: sorry i don't
<SeanTater> ubotu forget your spanish
<ubotu> SeanTater: i didn't have anything called 'your spanish'
<Kyral> SeanTater: I did that already
<SeanTater> Kyral: oops -- ok
<SeanTater> Kyral: Interesting idea: is it possible to start a program (like a game) on CTRL-ALT-F5, and still get back to x on F7?
<admiral_proFTW> SeanTater, I think so
<zodo_> Alright then, here's an alternate question.  What packages should I grab to get a very minimal, but functional xorg install going on ubuntu-server, so that I can get online and research this for myself?  The ubuntu-desktop package is too heavyweight.
<Kyral> SeanTater: yah
<Kyral> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is probably a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<SeanTater> admiral_proFTW and Kyral: then is it possible to quickily switch between the game and x whilst keeping both on?
<Kyral> and I know the info on that Wikipage is good because I wrote most of it :D
<zzp> Kyral:  Where can I see about the framebuffer? lilo.conf, xorg.conf ... where?
<Kyral> SeanTater: yah
<zodo_> Those weblinks for fluxbox would be great if I could get online in textmode.
<SeanTater> Kyral: neat -- I'll have to try that!
<Kyral> zodo_: lynx is your FRIEND :D
<kazuki> How can i make sure that arts id def not running
<zodo_> Hah, I knew there was a text mode webbrowser, but I'd forgetten it's name.
<admiral_proFTW> SeanTater, my friend does that all the time
<Kyral> kazuki: go to the Control Center, Sound and Multimedia, and disable the sound system
<kazuki> i did that
<apokryphos> kazuki: ps ax|grep arts
<kazuki> but winecfg still crashes when i click the audio tab
<Kyral> then ask it to use ALSA
<Kyral> I don
<Kyral> damn RETURN key
<SeanTater> admiral_proFTW: It says "no I/O port permisssions" when I try to start bzflag on tty5
<kazuki> Kyral: how do i change it if i cant get to the audio tab
<Kyral> I was GONNA say
<Kyral> I don't use WINE :P
<kazuki> lol
<admiral_proFTW> SeanTater, no idea, i don't use it like that myself
<admiral_proFTW> sorry
<SeanTater> admiral_proFTW: would setting DISPLAY hurt?
<SeanTater> admiral_proFTW: like, maybe ":1"?
<SeanTater> admiral_proFTW: since ":0" is x (or can they be the same -- new to this idea)
<admiral_proFTW> i have no clue...
<SeanTater> admiral_proFTW: okay -- thanks anyway -- :D
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to use Adept without having to type in my password all the time.  How might I go about doing this?  Btw, I'm using KDE.
<Kyral> Ertain: thats kinda obvious given the channel you are in
<zodo_> Hmm...I just installed the fluxbox package and all of it's dependencies, which included Xorg.  The startx command doesn't work, nor 'fluxbox'.  Forgive my newbness, but what do I do to get it running?
<Kyral> zodo_: open ~/.xinitrc in a text editor and put (I THINK) startfluxbox
<Kyral> I mean does the fluxbox command exist?
<zodo_> Kyral: Yes, however it gives me something about not finding a running xserver.
<Kyral> zodo_: yah
<Kyral> zodo_: okay like I said open ~/.xinitrc in an editor and put "fluxbox" in it
<Kyral> then save and try either startx or xinit
<zodo_> Thanks.
<alessandro> prova
<ucci> prova
<zodo_> Kyral:  There wasn't an xinitrc to begin with...had to create one.  However startx and xinit do nothing.
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> whats the output from startx?
<zodo_> Nothing.  Command doesn't exist.
<zodo_> Perhaps it never properly installed x
<Kyral> xinit?
<zodo_> command not found.
<Kyral> wtf
<zodo_> I'll try apt-get install xorg
<Kyral> yah...
<MrObvious> zodo_: echo $PATH
<Kyral> or xserver-xorg
<zodo_> echo $PATH includes /usr/bin/x11
<_paul> hey
<_paul> i just installed
<_paul> bit tornado
<_paul> and paused the download
<_paul> and when i
<mart> lol
<Kyral> DON"T DO THAT!
<_paul> resumed it started from scrap
<_paul> :(((
* Kyral smacks _paul
<_paul> ?
<mart> _paul: type a full line.
<Kyral> Don't use RETURN as punctuation!
<h3sp4wn> Kyral: Does arch have x org 7.1 now ? (I have got direct rendering working with my 9800pro with the opensource drivers and I think there has been updates - just crashes sometimes)
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> lemme check
<Kyral> Nope, my X dump shows 7.0
<Kyral> does ANY distro have 7.1?
<_paul> could u please tell me how 2 use the tornado client so it will just resume downloading after i log off and that log back on?
<MrObvious> Kyral: Don't have a hernia :p
<h3sp4wn> Kyral: Gentoo maybe but I can't be bothered just for that - xbase-clients is 7.1 in sid
<_paul>  could u please tell me how 2 use the tornado client so it will just resume downloading after i log off and that log back on?
<zodo_> Well, I'm confused.  I just installed xserver-xorg, and I still have no startx or xinit.
<MrObvious> You might need more packages
<zodo_> It prompted me to choose my screen resolutions, which I did.
<mart> zodo_: try installing xinit?
<h3sp4wn> Those are in xbase-clients
<_paul>  could u please tell me how 2 use the tornado client so it will just resume downloading after i log off and that log back on?
<zodo_> I'll give it a go.
<e-ubuntu> helle everyone
<e-ubuntu> hello
<apokryphos> hi
<mart> h3sp4wn: er, startx and initx are in xinit on  a new dapper install.
<Kyral> ...that
<Kyral> is
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: Could I ask you some k3b doubts?
<Kyral> RETARDED
<zodo_> Well, I installed xinit, but now starting x, it barfs for not being able to find the font 'fixed'
<_paul>  could u please tell me how 2 use the tornado client so it will just resume downloading after i log off and that log back on?
<zodo_> I guess there must be some font packages I need, now.
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: ask away
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: we're here to help :)
<zodo_> You'd think that would be listed in the dependencies.
<Kyral> _paul: enable it in the config :P
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: Ok, thank you.
<mart> zodo_: you did install xserver-xorg?
<zodo_> mart: Yes.
<mart> fruity.
<zodo_> I've installed fluxbox, xserver-xorg, and xinit.
<zodo_> As well as everything they ask for dependancy wise.
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: Everytime I record a dvd it doesn't record at 8x. Even when I "say" k3b to do that
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: it has the option to record at 8x?
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: Yeah, and it is activated
<mart> zodo_: try x-window-system-core
<h3sp4wn> mart: There should be a metapackage with all that stuff in (just installing xinit you would still want the other bits) xbase-clients was the old one
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: it's not so unlikely that it won't... it depends on how much RAM is available, speed of the discs, possibly CPU power, etc
<MrObvious> I had that problem with a CD burner. I'm not sure what I did.
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: what speed does it write at?
<mart> h3sp4wn: I think x-window-system-core is it
<mart> Depends: xserver-xorg, libgl1-mesa, libgl1-mesa-dri, libglu1-mesa, xfonts-base, xfonts-100dpi, xfonts-75dpi, xfonts-scalable, xbase-clients, xutils, xkeyboard-config
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: it's also unlikely that it'll get on exactly at 8x, if that's its capability, it'll always go lower than that (like your broadband/modem).
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: 3.90 3.89 3.98
<zodo_> Holy crap, x-window-system-core include a lot of stuff.
<zodo_> I'm thinking that's the one.
<mart> well, it pulls in the fonts you need.
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: hm, it should ideally go a bit faster than that. Do you have other processes running; what type of PC?
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: burning is an intensive operation
<h3sp4wn> mart: So xbase-clients is still used
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: My P.C is an Pentium 3 933 Mhz and 768 Mem
<mart> h3sp4wn: I don't know.
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: The problem is that at Debian I used to record at 8x,
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: I'd say that is likely the cause, unfortunately.
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: k3b, too?
<h3sp4wn> mart: Do you know how to use dpkg-cross ?
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: yes k3b
<mart> h3sp4wn: I read the docs, never actually tried it.
<mart> h3sp4wn: but that was ages ago.
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: you're sure that no other large processes are running?
<h3sp4wn> mart: It is complicated
<mart> h3sp4wn: I guess you need to start by installing toolchain-source, and building the cross compiler you need first...
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: I'm Sure, the same process that used to be running at Debian Sarge
<zodo_> Ladies and gentlemen, I have X!  Thank you all.
<h3sp4wn> mart: I have a working cross compiler
<sukh> u used to use ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> mart: I just want to rebuild ubuntu for mipsel (just to see if I can)
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: could you check 'top' on command line to check that nothing's running away?
<beavis> so whats a good bittorrent app to use on linux?
<sukh> now i use kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> mart: (Appears I can't at the moment)
<sukh> beavis: azureus
<zodo_> I may be back later, but for now, I'm set.  Bye all.
<mart> h3sp4wn: I wouldn't bother if it's on a 'just because I can' whim. :)
<apokryphos> beavis: ktorrent
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: nothing seems to be over
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: curious :/
<beavis> apokryphos: ktorrent is good , but i cant use it with my music tracker
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: Very curious I should say, The processor is been usued at 8.6 to 15%
<h3sp4wn> mart: I would prefer to use it (Currently using mipsel sid and its really unstable)
<apokryphos> beavis: latest ktorrent? (not one in repositories)
<mart> h3sp4wn: then try mipsel testing?
<beavis> apokryphos: where can i get it ?
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: it's either a problem with the current packaged k3b, or with the kernel.
<apokryphos> !ktorrent
<ubotu> I heard ktorrent is a KDE bittorrent client. It is available in breezy/universe, while the latest version is available in breezy-backports/universe.
<apokryphos> one sec
<h3sp4wn> mart: They both as broke as each other at the moment (the problems mostly exist in both)
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: I've checked the DMA at the drive, and it's activated.
<apokryphos> beavis: http://ktorrent.pwsp.net/
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: So you think I should install the same k3b version I used in Debian?
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: hm, actually some drives have buggy DMA support, so might not always be good to enable it
<beavis> apokryphos: mk , ty ,
<mart> h3sp4wn: then stable? :)
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: not necessarily. What version do you have there?
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: also, in general debian packages shouldn't be installed on Ubuntu, they're not compatible.
<h3sp4wn> mart: Stable doesn't support mine or I would
<mart> h3sp4wn: remember ubuntu releases with fewer architectures than debian exactly so it doesn't have to fix these problems :)
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: how can I get the k3b version? Just looking the package I've installed, at /var/apt/cache ?
<zzp> Can't get my tty consoles to work when I make ctrl+alt+F?. The monitor gest crazy. Any hints?
<h3sp4wn> mart: It still doesn't even fix all the critical ones in debian before release
<beavis> apokryphos: so how do i install it , apt-get install package name?
<zzp> I'm able to get back to X though pressing alt+F7
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: dpkg -l|grep k3b
<mart> h3sp4wn: no, alas we can only dream of a perfect distro...
<Kyral> Wrong
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos:  0.12.14
<Kyral> The Perfect Distro exists
<Kyral> its just different for everyone :P
<apokryphos> beavis: wget http://ktorrent.pwsp.net/downloads/2.0beta1/ktorrent_2.0beta1-1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i ktorrent*.deb
<zzp> ctrl+alt+F?. Gives me no comand prompt. Monitor gets crazy. Any hints?
<apokryphos> Kyral: LFS? ;-)
<MrObvious> zzp: Refresh rate? :|
<MrObvious> Only thing I can think of.
<geneo93> f1
<beavis> apokryphos: kk , i think i get it
<mart> nah, perfect distro for me means all the latest software running without bugs on every arch I want to run it on.
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: so. have you heard if there is any problem with version 0.12.14 ?
<apokryphos> beavis: ...in a terminal, that is.
<zzp> MrObvious: checking... thank you
<mart> and right now, I'm having bother getting spell checking not to cause kate to hang :(
<LiteHedded> how do I shut down kde?
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: sorry, missed your earlier message :)
<LiteHedded> i turned my kubuntu machine into a file server and don't really need it anymore
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: hm, no, it should be fine
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: no problem.
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: the only thing I can really recommend you doing is removing your config files and restarting k3b
<apokryphos> it's a shot in the dark, but who knows
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: Ok, think I'll try to install the Debian Version then.
<beavis> apokryphos: damn it , i got a broken pipe error
<mart> LiteHedded: from a console, you can do sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop
<h3sp4wn> mart: Debian usually is pretty close to perfect (when its just been released ......)
<mart> LiteHedded: to prevent it starting again on reboot, either mess with the symlinks in /etc/rc?.d, or read the manual page for update-rc.d
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: not removing your configs ? :P
<mart> h3sp4wn: yeah, I'm often tempted to go back.
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: debian package most likely will cause problems, as I said.
<apokryphos> beavis: pastebin the error?
<LiteHedded> mart: what about all these running processes that start with 'k'
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: No. I'll remove config files also.
<mart> LiteHedded: aren't they killed when you run invoke-rc.d?
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: try first removing the config files and burning, then if you have to use debian packs
<apokryphos> again, I don't recommend it, but hey =)
<LiteHedded> mart: seem to still be running
<mart> LiteHedded: process names?
<LiteHedded> kthread, khelper etc.
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: Sorry I don't remeber you said that deb packages could cause problems.
<h3sp4wn> mart: I think ubuntu should just work on increasing the frequency of debian releases and provide debian support
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: to replace your configs: mv ~/.kde/share/config/k3brc{,old} && mv ~/.kde/share/apps/k3b{,old}
<LiteHedded> kjournald
<apokryphos> ...and then restart k3b
<apokryphos> e-ubuntu: debian packages, yes. I said it several times :)(
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: But ok, I'll try to remove the config only
<beavis> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15958
<mart> LiteHedded: you can ignore kjournald, I think that's a kernel or system process.
<LiteHedded> k
<mart> LiteHedded: and khelper and kthread in fact.
<h3sp4wn> apokryphos: I have had few problems using sid source packages on dapper
<tulga> my eclipse too slow. my pc is 1GB RAM, 2.4GhZ CPU. howto fix?
<apokryphos> h3sp4wn: I'm not in the least surprised :P
<_paul> hey, i have a green light on bit tornado but i have a crappy down speed, like 1 kb/s, why is that?
<beavis> ktorrent is pretty fast
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: Ok. I'll try to record a dvd Later, cause I've recorded the last I had.
<apokryphos> beavis: hm, bad packaging :/
<apokryphos> k
<beavis> but my fav tracker wont let me use it
<_paul> hey, i have a green light on bit tornado but i have a crappy down speed, like 1 kb/s, why is that?
<beavis> apokryphos: redownload?
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: Thank you, again
<Kyral> _paul: not enough seeders
<apokryphos> beavis: nah, the packager didn't do it great. Perhaps they made it for breezy, even.
<Kyral> _paul: BitTorrent is dependant on others. And no, you cannot do anything about it
<apokryphos> beavis: if you like, you could compile it. It's not easy, but I could walk you through it
<_paul> :))
<e-ubuntu> apokryphos: See ya
<_paul> come on.....
<Kyral> Seriously
<beavis> apokryphos: im gonna compile , ill do it , if i cant do something ill ask u , k?
<_paul> i know how torrents work, i just started usin linux recently and i;m a bit confused cause it's not quite like win
<_paul> :P
<apokryphos> beavis: sure, or I can walk you through now :)
<Kyral> NO SHIT
<apokryphos> beavis: you'll want to download the "source" package, to compile from source.
<Kyral> Windows isn't like Linux, whoa!! ;P
<apokryphos> Kyral: easy cowboy :P
<beavis> apokryphos: i got it , they have instructions on the website , ill just try to use that
<RawSewage> try KTorrent
<apokryphos> beavis: ok, two notes: before you do anything, execute: sudo apt-get build-dep ktorrent
<apokryphos> beavis: this is a very handy apt tool that will automatically resolve compile dependencies for you
<apokryphos> beavis: also, when you ./configure, type: ./configure --prefix=/usr instead
<_paul> KTorrent?
<RawSewage> why are you building KTorrent
<RawSewage> it's in the repos
<neoncode> How do I extract .rar files. I have installed unrar-free
<RawSewage> get nonfree
<gelex> may pinoy ba ditong user ng kubuntu?
<RawSewage> !rar
<mart> guess the language?
<ubotu> [rar]  a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<DrBair> I just wish Ubuntu had the new 7zip utility for *nix
<RawSewage> It has 7zip
<sukh> it does
<RawSewage> yes
<beavis> apokryphos: ./configure --prefix=/usr,    what do i need to replace in this command?
<RawSewage> I think ARk
<DrBair> i need to find the name of it... but theres a version of it that behaves like gzip and bzip2
<DrBair> even a patch for tar so it can use it too
<apokryphos> beavis: that's fine, just that command
<RawSewage> Ark
<beavis> apokryphos: ok , ty
<apokryphos> beavis: make sure you never go to the next step if a command ends in "error"
<RawSewage> I didnt need a patch
<RawSewage> I compress to tar.gz all the time
<DrBair> lzma utils is the package I was thinking of http://tukaani.org/lzma/
<RawSewage> ARK
<RawSewage> seems like youre all making things confusing than they are
<RawSewage> more confusing
<DrBair> can't use ark in a shell script very well though
<RawSewage> oh
<bernier> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<DrBair> lzma utils could let lzma (7zip) replace gzip and bzip2
<RawSewage> I dont know anything about shell scriping
<Kyral> DrBair: you will never replace gzip and bzip2
<Kyral> they are too ingrained into the mythos now
* apokryphos will be back in a few
<DrBair> Kyral: bandwidth isn't cheap... if its almost as fast as gzip and offers better compression than bzip2 on max, it will replace it
<Kyral> DrBair: yah but everything USES them right now
<Kyral> it would take a LONG time
<Kyral> and isn't 7zip a propreitary format?
<RawSewage> do you use it for game roms
<RawSewage> What does Propietary mean in the Add/Remove programs
<Kyral> Means its not Free
<RawSewage> oh
<Kyral> I mean Free as in Freedom
<Kyral> not Free as in Beer
<RawSewage> not free how
<DrBair> Kyral: lzma is the algorithm which is LGPL
<Kyral> hmm LGPL good
<RawSewage> why does it let me install propietary programs and use them for free
* Kyral falls down
<Kyral> There is a difference
<Kyral> something can be Free as in beer
<RawSewage> not free for commercial use?
<Kyral> but not Free as in Freedom
<Kyral> gimme a second...
<RawSewage> oh, open
<RawSewage> not open source
<DrBair> ie. no source code
<RawSewage> ok
<DrBair> or restrictions on modification or redistribution
<Kyral> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<h3sp4wn> Or it can free as in trully free (bsd licence)
<beavis> apokryphos: i got an error at the end that sais , ktorrent requires gmb (www......) but then it sais  GOOD your con. finished , start make now
<Kyral> Conversly, there is nothing stopping something that is Free as in Freedom from NOT being Free as in Beer
<DrBair> like Minix... you can get it free and see the source but you can't modify and redistribute (I believe)
<Kyral> Free Software, Free Society
<RawSewage> = programmers living on the streets
<crimsun> that's not necessarily true
<DrBair> its all about the support contracts
<crimsun> there are businesses that pay their employees to write free software
<DrBair> like IBM
<crimsun> IBM, Red Hat, Novell, MySQL, HP, Canonical to name just a few
<Search4Lancer> amaroK is giving me "Error, no engine loaded, cannot start playback"
<Search4Lancer> any ideas?
<Search4Lancer> nevermind, got it :-P
<root_> Well, I'm back. Fluxbox works, firefox loads, etc...but half the programs I try never open a window.  No bash shell, no synaptic...
<root_> And there's no console output from x, that I can tell.
<RawSewage> I need a money-making project to work on
<zodo> Crap, didn't notice the nickname, sorry.
<mart> zodo: running irc as root? tut tut!
<zodo> Hah, forgot to back out of su before launching bitchx.
<zodo> I knew someone would say something, soon as I noticed.
<mart> well, if you hadn't mentioned it ... ;)
<beavis> there is no md5 command in 64bit kubuntu?
<mart> beavis:  md5sum is there
<zodo> Anyhow, any insight as to why programs in fluxbox would transparently fail, appearently making no effort to open?
<zodo> Of the ones I've tried, firefox works, bash doesn't, Xbitchx doesn't, synaptic doesn't.
<zodo> Prolly a toolkit thing, eh?
<mart> bash has a toolkit? ;)
<RawSewage> tj9991, do you have any more questions
<zodo> But those apps should've grabbed GTK or whatever they need as dependancies.
<tj9991> no
<beavis> mart: k,
<zodo> Well, not bash itself, but the window toolbars n' stuff.
<h3sp4wn> You can write websites using haserl if you want to do the scripts in shell
<beavis> mart: ty , i used just md5 in the 32bit
<mart> zodo: if you can get a command line, that might be the best way to debug.
<mart> beavis: never seen that before.
<zodo> Fluxbox gives me bash, or sh, neither of which work.  *grumble*
<zodo> How do I tell a program from one of the real commandlines to open to a specific xserver?
<mart> it's a pity it's not windows, or you could stick the name of the command interpreter into IE.  that trick's got me around many over-restrictive, but lamely implemented, security policies.
<zodo> I suppose that I can try running fluxbox as the root user...maybe it's a rights issue.
<mart> zodo: you'd need to do "export DISPLAY=..."
<mart> ... where ... is something from `xauth list`, I guess
<_thiago> sorry for the stupid question, but is it the rigt channel to solve Breezy problems?
<zodo> Hmm, well they don't open via root, either.
<_thiago> I mean, to get help
<erov> kubuntu breezy?
<_thiago> yes
<mart> _thiago: try it.
<_thiago> ok, it's a problem with a winmodem. I think I installed it correctly, but I can't connect for more than 5 seconds
<ube_> can someone check my website and tell me what content is showing? www.rowelldionicio.com
<ube_> i'm having issues uploading to the ftp server
<ube_> and it looks as if its caching the last update
<mart> ugh... I remember having problems like that years ago.  I don't think I remember enough to debug ppp anymore :(
<_thiago> I'm starting to hate winmodems...
<RawSewage> tj9991, are you still trying to decide whether or not to install Kubuntu on the other computer
<_thiago> thanks, anyway
<mart> _thiago: for me, it was a proper modem...
<tj9991> im trying to decide how to fix the storage problem
<_thiago> mart: ouch
<_thiago> mart: you mean, a hardmodem?
<RawSewage> Tell me the details, and I'll tell you what to do
<zodo> Well, this is interesting.
<zodo> I got the display to export, and now that I do that, the programs load fine.
<mart> _thiago: yeah, but as I say, it was some time ago.
<zodo> There must be some issue where they don't know what display to go to.
<tj9991> i need to find a place with unlimited temporary storage
<RawSewage> Wait for GDrive
<_thiago> mart: do you have any idea of where can I found some help? I already tried both Ubuntu and Kubuntu forums without success
<mart> er, just email everything to yourself :)
<tj9991> meh
<tj9991> gmail gives me 2.5 gigs of space
<tj9991> i could creat 150 gmail accounts
<beavis> apokryphos: u there?
<Darkseed> hello all
<mart> _thiago: sorry, can't think of much, the kppp developers might know how to debug it?
<_thiago> mart: here's another problem, already tried kpp, wvdial and pppon/pppoff. Neither of them worked
<apokryphos> beavis: back
<mart> _thiago: well, you'd think there must be someone who develops one of those who might know what's wrong.
<tj9991> how much storage does google pages give you?
<Hawkwind> Go look on google and see
<tj9991> thats a nice responce
<tj9991> response
<Hawkwind> It's a good response when noone knows the answer and it tells you on their site
<lime4x4> has anyone been able to get xgl running with a ati card?
<beavis> apokryphos: im getting there , i hit a few bumps , put im on my way again almost done , i hope
<sokuban> For some reason I can't find my printer drivers. When I use the printer wizard, it says that they can't connect or something and to try another one of the suggested ones. But all of them are like that. Anyone know what my problem is? (BTW my printer is an HP LaserJet 4P
<_thiago> mart: I think I will try it. Do you know how to contact them?
<_thiago> mart: (sorry for the stupid questions, i'm kinda new in this linux stuff)
<_thiago> mart: I mean, kppp developers
<mart> _thiago: check the help about box?
<mart> sokuban: how are the printers connected? usb? ethernet? ...?
<sokuban> The long port I think its called lttp1 or something
<_thiago> mart: actually, i'm using it right now, so i can't do it (the troublesome modem is in another computer, 40 km away from here :) )
<beavis> apokryphos: i got it installed, i had to download and install gmp thing , that took me a while , thanks for the help ,
<beavis> apokryphos: this onedoesnt work with that tracker either though , i think they only have few clients allowed
<ICXCNINA> I'm trying to use the Live Kubuntu CD (the Dapper Drake). How do I boot from CD using BIOS? Do i move CD ROM up? Or what? I know it sounds like a stupid question, but I'm new to Linux.
<sokuban> CD should be at the top, if you have a bootable CD in the tray you should boot from it, unless something wierd happened
<ICXCNINA> Ok.
<ICXCNINA> Hmm. Didn't do it that time.
<_thiago> mart: I think I found a e-mail. Thanks!
<ICXCNINA> Should I enable CD Rom?
<ICXCNINA> Well something's wrong with the disc I burned I guess.
<ICXCNINA> The CD won't read and _ just keeps blinking then it goes to Windows.
<xwolf-> !pdf
<ubotu> rumour has it, pdf is Pretty Dumb Format, or the Portable Document Format created by Adobe to replace PS for use with Acrobat or viewable with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, adobe reader (free download, but closed source) or gv/gnome-gv. use ps.gz instead!
<ICXCNINA> Maybe it was the burning program I used.
<ICXCNINA> I guess I'll have to wait for someone to send me the cd
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes> how do i update a font?
<Armagguedes> (ttf-dejavu just got updated to v2.7, dappers default is 2.5)
<mcrandello> I would just replace the file for something like that
<mcrandello> and then update the package when it comes out
<MindlessXD> has anyone been able the build the KDE help search index?  i always get a "htdig failed" error
<mart> Armagguedes: use the font installer in System Settings?
<Official_C> hello?
<Official_C> is everyone not talking or does my irc not work?
<Official_C> i am using gaim
<mcrandello> yes
<Armagguedes> we are not talking
<Armagguedes> we are all mad
<Official_C> this chatroom is usually more active
<mcrandello> >:(
<Armagguedes> @ each other
<Official_C> why are you mad?
<Armagguedes> ok tks mart
<ICXCNIKA> I think it is the cd. Maybe it just didn't burn correctly.
<Official_C> this is so cool, i didnt know i could do this using gaim
<Official_C> gaim is so much better than aim
<ICXCNIKA> I can't even boot Dapper from the CD-ROM
<Armagguedes> mart ok tks done
<xwolf-> what's the best way to copy some files from my linux partition to the windows one?
<Armagguedes> pendrive
<Official_C> do you need to access the files in windows or is it just for temp storage?
<mcrandello> win32 partition
<mcrandello> anyone good at troubleshooting irq issues? I have a video driver that likes to crowd out the USB devices
<elknof3> hi everybody...   sorry.. what is the command on terminal to erase a file or directory??
<mcrandello> elknof3: rm
<elknof3> thanks
<mcrandello> rm -rf if you're sure you got the right dir and don't want confirmation
<Official_C> mcrandello: you should do a search for IRQ issues regarding your particular driver
<Official_C> someone else has probably had the same problem
<xwolf-> Official_C i just want to copy some mp3 files i downloaded with linux to the windows partition
<mcrandello> Official_C: actually a couple people have, it appears to be toshiba laptops and radeon 200m vidcards
<mcrandello> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/41272
<Official_C> hmm
<Official_C> xwolf: is your windows partition a FAT?
<Official_C> or ntfs?
<Official_C> im guessing ntfs
<mcrandello> I already updated the firmware on the laptop, using the latest or next to last drivers seems to cause this
<Official_C> man i am so close to reformatting my windows hard drive
<Official_C> mcrandello: hmm, try using somethin earlier
<mcrandello> To do that I'd need to downgrade to xorg 6.8.something
<Official_C> oh...damng
<mcrandello> I have a feeling that'll break things in dapper :(
<Official_C> yeah, might jack it up a bit, i dunno
<elknof3> hi everybody sorry   whats the command to delete a dir??
<elknof3> including content
<chavo> elknof3, rm -r
<beavis_> kaudiocreator does not read ogg encoders bitrate setting and always sets it to 112 kbps , does anyone know how to change that?
<elknof3> thanks
<mcrandello> the -r means "recursive" :)
<Official_C> do any of you help maintain or develop any open source projects?
<erik_> just wanna say thanx for kubuntu, after performing a few of the tweaks that I've found on wiki and forum it is a VERY nice little OS. Thanx! (will donate a few euros now)
<beavis_> yeah , kubuntu rocks
<Official_C> anyone a programmer?
<beavis_> linux just needs better apps
<Official_C> ok, anyone do scripting??
<mart> Official_C: yes, some of us are FOSS devs.
<Official_C> mart, what do you develop
<mart> er, nothing in the default kubuntu install :)
<Official_C> well, i mean anything
<mart> er, where's this going..?
<xwolf-> Official_C it is ntfs :>
<xwolf-> sorry for the delay, i'm reading some stuff here and you didn't say my nick so it didnt blink
<mart> beavis_: you can configure the kaudiocreator to use a difference encoding.
<mart> difference->different.
<Official_C> mart: nowhere dangerous
<mart> ok, koffice and easypmp.
<Official_C> xwolf: what is it that you wanted to do again?
<beavis_> mart: i dont see any configs for thar
<beavis_> that
<Official_C> oh, ok, what kinds of things do you do
<mart> beavis_: under "Encoder"
<mart> then "Configure..." the codec you want.
<xwolf-> Official_C copy files from ext3 partition to windows (ntfs) partition
<beavis_> mart: there are no options for bitrate there
<mart> beavis_: just add the bitrate to the command line option
<beavis_> mart: ok , lets say i want q6 oggs , what would i add to command?
<Official_C> xwolf: i think you need a program for that...it is very dangerous to try to write to an ntfs filesystem from linux
<mart> beavis_: -q6, I believe
<xwolf-> Official_C i have been warned of writing to ntfs, so didnt even try.
<beavis_> mart: ill try , thanks
<Official_C> i configured my fstab file so that my windows partition is mounted under /media in linux when i boot up....but it is mounted as READ ONLY
<xwolf-> Official_C i thought of using qemu or something like that to boot my hd and choose windows in grub's menu...
<mcrandello> there's an ext2/3 fs driver for windows...
<mcrandello> of course it's almost as risky as writing to ntfs from linux if not more
<Official_C> xwolf: choosing windows in grub will just boot you into windows though
<mcrandello> the last time I tried it with an ext3 partition I wound up with an ext2 one
<xwolf-> Official_C exactly, and if i am running qemu under linux, i'll be able to use samba
<Official_C> xwolf: what i recommend is trying to create a FAT partition on the hard drive containing windows. then copy your linux files to the FAT partition
<xwolf-> hm
<Official_C> xwolf: then if necessary, copy the files from the FAT partition to the NTFS partition since they are compatible
<Official_C> xwolf: maybe not the easiest way but definitely the safest
<beavis_> anyone know how i can make linux make my breakfast
<mcrandello> http://www.riverdale.k12.or.us/linux/toaster/
<mcrandello> matter of fact yes
<ChefWill> anyone care to help me figure out whats wrong with my wifi?
<mart> beavis_: see also http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Coffee.html
<mcrandello> okay it just happened, teh USB died. anyone know what log would be usefull to look for clues in?
<mart> mcrandello: run dmesg?
<Armagguedes> when installing dapper how can i select XFS instead of ext3?
<Armagguedes> for /
<mart> Armagguedes: use manual partitioning.
<Armagguedes> yes but i dont remember seeing xfs listed there
<mart> it's there :)
<Armagguedes> oks
<beavis_> cool
<mart> if you see the "Use as:" label, then edit that.
<Armagguedes> and what are the advantages of using a newer kernel (dapper has 2.6.15, .17 has just been released)
<mart> Armagguedes: not a great deal if you have no problems with 2.6.15.
<Official_C> do you guys let kubuntu automatically make a swap partition for you or do you manually specify a size?
<rovitotv> Hello, I am new to kubuntu, but I have been using Slackware for several years, can somebody explain the kernel compile process to me?  I have read a few howtos but I am not sure why we have to use the dpkg stuff????
<mart> Official_C: to be honest, I have no idea. :)
<Official_C> mart: how big is your wap partition
<Official_C> swap*
<zodo> Hey folks.  I'm back, with yet another question.  I'm trying to set up a Firestarter NAT/Firewall now (I gave up on shorewall) and I'm having some trouble with the dhcpd.conf that it's generating.  ath0 is my wan connection, and eth0 is my lan.  I only want to serve IP addresses over eth0. However, dhcpd won't start without me making a subnet declaration for ath0.  If I do that, will it start serving IPs over ath0, as well?
<mcrandello> I see some atkbd errors from using the Fn key, and some hdc:tray open from where the cat was laying against the side of the laptop :(
<mart> Official_C: seems to be 4Gb!
<mcrandello> nothing about the usb though
<Official_C> mart: god dang...how much RAM do you have?
<mart> Official_C: oh well, it's a 160G drive, so it's pretty negligable.
<Official_C> hey Kyral
<mart> Official_C: enough for all my processes without swap.
<mcrandello> I'm going to go get dinner, reboot and then try to catch it again, I guess I could keep a console open with tail -f running
<Official_C> mart: yeah i only got 512MB but it is enough
<james_xxx> rovitotv: why are you switching from slackware?
<mcrandello> later!
<Official_C> my swap partition is actually only 368MB though
<Official_C> my partition containing linux is actually only 8GB
<xwolf-> !lvm
<ubotu> methinks lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<beavis_> isnt the kernel just linux? and everything else just addons?
<thompa> im having a problem, only on notebook, of maybe curser jumping
<xwolf-> !vm
<ubotu> xwolf-: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thompa> not sure what it is, but when i type it jumps around so the sentence sometimes is messed up
<xwolf-> !vmware
<ubotu> hmm... vmware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<xwolf-> !qemu
<ubotu> from memory, qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<rovitotv> james_xxx: just thought I would try something different and Pat has been having a difficult time making timely releases.
<Bennner> i finaly got the ati web site drivers installed.. for my X1600 yes!!..  BUT now i can't go into System Settings/Display  it's says "The Module Display could not be loaded" so i can't change my resolution, i think i am in 1280x1024
<beavis_> Bennner: yeah , that happened to me
<Bennner> did u solve it?
<beavis_> Bennner:dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bennner> and do i change settings?
<Bennner> should i take fglrx or ati or vesa?
<beavis_> fglrx
<Bennner> i try that and coming back
<thompa> how can i disable touchpad?\
<Gio> hmm
<thompa> my touchpad is heat sensitive, and screws up my typing real bad
<Bennner> beavis cool it works
<beavis_> thompa: put some tape over it ,
<beavis_> Bennner: good job
<Gio> .
<beavis_> Bennner:  use tab to autocomplete nicknames
<thompa> he
<Bennner> but i have another bug, for example, when i go to display, i click Administrator mode, the windows corner comes red like usual, but no password box appears and stay there
<Hobbsee> thompa: does ksynaptics let you change it?
<Hobbsee> Bennner: run kdesu kcontrol instead
* Hobbsee doesnt know why that bug seems to keep randomly appearing
<thompa> im checking settings first, should be something there
<beavis_> Bennner: that i dont know , it happened to me when i used 32bit kubuntu , im using 64bit now and so far everything is still working
<thompa> ksyanptics. no such animal
<Professor> .
<beavis_> its called adept
<Hobbsee> beavis_: no it isnt, different program
<Hobbsee> !info ksynaptics dapper
<ubotu> ksynaptics: (A KDE application to configure Synaptics TouchPad), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.2.4-2ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 175 kB, Installed size: 908 kB
<beavis_> ok ,
<thompa> ok
<Hobbsee> thompa: ^  i think you spelt it wrong
<Hobbsee> beavis_: you're thinking of kynaptic
<thompa> ya, but i typed in bash correct
<thompa> i need to install it i guess
<Hobbsee> yes
<beavis_> Hobbsee: no , im new , i thought you were talking about something else
<Professor> Hi ICXCNIKA. Do you edito on Wikipedia?
<Hobbsee> beavis_: :) that's okay, i figured that's what you thought
<beavis_> Hobbsee: so what is the best webbrowser for linux?
<thompa> i installed ksynaptics, but how to start?
<Hobbsee> beavis_: firefox.   after that, probably konqueror
<Bennner> thanks beavis_ & hobbsee it's now working fine at 1024x768@75hz
<Hobbsee> thompa: alt+f2, ksynaptics?
<beavis_> Bennner: no problem
<thompa> that worked, strange in terminal it did not
<Hobbsee> very strange
<thompa> i disabled touchpad and appied setting, do i have to re-X?
<Professor> Icxcnika?
<Hobbsee> thompa: if your touchpad is now disabled, then no, otherwise, yes :P
<thompa> ok
<thompa> Hobbsee: i restarted X, still touchpad works
<Hobbsee> thompa: darn!
<intelikey> apokryphos oh you run this channel too,   sorry i didn't know.
<thompa> if the touchpad is the problem, it seems curser is jumping when i type,
<thompa> its cross distro
<thompa> i guess i must edit xorg.conf
<Bennner> where can i found instruction to install all the standard codecs (mp3, avi, divx....)
<thompa> in xorg.conf i have driver "synaptics" , can i just hash mark it?
<Hobbsee> i've got no idea....
<Hobbsee> !tell Bennner about codecs
<thompa> ill try it
<james_xxx> rovitotv: will there be an upgrade for slackware anytime in the near future?
<RadiantFire> so I'm trying to set up my keycodes, and trying to do xmodmap -e "keycode 174 = XF86VolumeLower" says bad keysym nane xf86audiolower' in keysym list
<rovitotv> james_xxx: I am not sure it has been almost 10 months since the last upgrade.  Pat has added patches and fixes but I feel like maintaining a distro is more than a one person job so I think I am going to switch.  So far I like Kubuntu.
<beavis_> so i found a cool icon right ?  how do i aasing this one icon to all ...lets say all mp3 files??
<beavis_> assign
<beavis_> asign?
<tj9991> well that was fun, trying to get steam to work with wine
<beavis_> did you get it to work?/
<tj9991> yep, and its downloading HL and CS from the servers now
<tj9991> has anyone ever done it before?
<tj9991> i installed tahoma
<beavis_> good job
<tj9991> but the close and minimize buttons on the bars above the windows are boxes
<tj9991> so i know i have font missing or something else is buggered
<RawSewage> why didnt you use Cedega
<tj9991> cedega isnt free, is it
<tj9991> i cant remember
<beavis_> so i found a cool icon right ?  how do i aasing this one icon to all ...lets say all mp3 files??
<thompa> i thin i need  Option "SHMConfig" in xorg.conf to disable touchpad
<RawSewage> I think it's freeif you build it
<james_xxx> rovitotv: kubuntu is very nice, i have it on 2 machines... xubuntu on another, but i am installing slackware on another as we speak
<RadiantFire> slackware is fun :-)
<RadiantFire> i got as far as getting xorg running when I didtched it
<james_xxx> RadiantFire: i still know little about linux, but i had been thinking about giving slackware a try
<james_xxx> RadiantFire: you never got slackware to work?
<RadiantFire> james_xxx: I consider myself to have a fair amount of skills
<RadiantFire> yet the install was fraught with problems
<james_xxx> ahhh
<beavis_> no one knows how to assign an icon to a file type???
<RadiantFire> first off lilo failed to install, so I had no way of booting the box at all
<james_xxx> RadiantFire: well, that means i am probably going to have trouble here in a few minutes
<rovitotv> I like slackware and since I have been using it for so long I can make it do just about anything I want.  But I think the writing is on the wall and Slackware is dying.
<RadiantFire> james_xxx: I also had a usb mouse, and it jitteried like mad
<RadiantFire> like it would jerk back and forth across the screen for no reason
<james_xxx> hmmm
<Frederick> folks how do I create a trash folder on my desktop?
<RadiantFire> in retrospect I prolly shoulda used the usb->ps2 adapter sitting 5 ft from me
<james_xxx> maybe i should stop my install right now lol
<rovitotv> RadiantFire:  Strange problems, I have never seen a lilo install fail.  Are you using SATA drive?  If so did you boot with the test26.s kernel?
<RadiantFire> Frederick: you can add a link to url and enter trash:/ as the url
<RadiantFire> rovitotv: IDE with 2.4 kernel
<rovitotv> RadiantFire:  IDE drive should work without a problem.
<RadiantFire> rovitotv: it was wierd
<RadiantFire> rovitotv: i booted with slackware and wgetted a grub package and installed that instead
<james_xxx> i am putting slackware on an old P3 machine
<RadiantFire> when I gave up with slackware I went to gentoo
<RadiantFire> stayed with gentoo for 1.5 yrs and now I'm here
<rovitotv> Slackware is good for old machines, no doubt about that!
<Frederick> RadiantFire: can I do it for home too?
<thompa> i stll can disable touchpad
<RadiantFire> RadiantFire: probably
<thompa> still cant
<RadiantFire> Frederick: for home you can drag the home folder out of the sidebar of konqueror
<tj9991> guys, I have a 320 gig hard drive, and its virtually formatted into three partitions all NTFS
<tj9991> if I connected it to a linux computer, could i browse it successfully?
<seyacat> Help me please. i have AMD 64 with kubuntu, one day eth0 stop to work, it is embbed and i can see it and can configure, but i cant see network computers. ethernet works fine in windoes
<james_xxx> well, i am really intrigued with the idea of distros aimed at older machines...... i have xubuntu on an old AMD-K62, and although i think xubuntu is still somewhat in the rough, i like it. tonight i just wanted to try something else out. what other distributions are out there that would be well suited for older hardware?
<beavis_> thompa: try this http://scottcollins.net/blog/2006/01/disable-touchpad-tap-in-kubuntubreezy.html
<Hobbsee> seyacat: pastebin sudo ifup eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0 please
<beavis_> thompa: or this http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/
<seyacat> ok, ill go to linux and back jeje
<thompa> ok thanks, i just tried adding synclient to xorg, no go
<thompa> beavis: i did that it dont work, maybe need to re-X again
<Frederick> Ive choosen to be able to see hard disk devices in my desktop but I want it for only 1 partition I dont want to see the partition where ubuntu is it self how do I selve it?
<beavis_> thompa: maybe this will help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=434679&postcount=8
<RawSewage> If I have 2 harddrives on my computer... 1 with Linux, and 1 with Windows,  how can I read the Windows drive from the Kubuntu drive?
<Frederick> any ideas for me?
<rovitotv> james_xxx: I have heard good things about arch and damnsmalllinux (DSL)
<Hobbsee> !tell RawSewage about windowsdrives
<RawSewage> ty
<rovitotv> james_xxx: as RadiantFire had said gentoo is a good one as well.
<RadiantFire> yes
<james_xxx> rovitotv: ty
<james_xxx> RadiantFire: is gentoo very newb friendly?
<RadiantFire> james_xxx: i'd say "yes if your an experimenally minded noob"
<RadiantFire> I was able to cut and paste about 10 pages of commands to run a complete command line install
<RadiantFire> I didn't have a clue what I was doing until later
<RadiantFire> and tinkering with gentoo is the reason I have such a firm grasp of the underpinnings of systems
<RadiantFire> I've been debating installing it on this laptop
<thompa> i managed to disable touchpad tapping, but cant disable touchpad completely. weird
<james_xxx> cool
<thompa> also no bios option
<RadiantFire> james_xxx: its also blazing fasat
<james_xxx> RadiantFire: i may have to give gentoo a try...
<RadiantFire> james_xxx: block off a weekend
<RadiantFire> james_xxx: it took me about 10 hours to get up to a gui
<RadiantFire> on a p4 3 ghz
<RadiantFire> and that gui was x + twm
<james_xxx> i had never even seen a computer running linux until about 6 weeks ago, so i know nothing
<RadiantFire> james_xxx: if your interested and have any questions feel free to e-mail me at zeiglerr@dickinson.edu
<RadiantFire> I'll do my best to get back to you quick
<james_xxx> RadiantFire: thanks
<james_xxx> RadiantFire: where is dickinson?
<ChefWill> anyone care to help me troubleshoot whats wrong with my wifi?
<james_xxx> ohio?
<RadiantFire> Pennsylvania
<james_xxx> o ok
<thompa> qsynaptics works, ksynaptis dont
<beavis_> ChefWill: whats wrong with your wifi?
<RadiantFire> yeah, gonna pop in gentoo on this lappy tomorrow :-) it will be fun
<ChefWill> doesnt work :P
<seyacat> hi i return
<beavis_> ChefWill: well . ,are you familiar with networking?
<ChefWill> a little bit
<ChefWill> i use knetworkanager
<ChefWill> its not showing any networks right now
<ChefWill> its not een showing a wifi card
<seyacat> Help me i have a problem with ethernet, i can see that but i cant see network. Kubuntu amd 64
<beavis_> ChefWill: maybe its because it doesnt have the right driver for the card
<ChefWill> it should
<ChefWill> im using whats it called
<seyacat> ifup say me eth0 is configured
<Hobbsee> seyacat: and dhclient?
<ChefWill> ndiswrapper says its working
<beavis_> goot thing hobb is here , i was getting worried
<beavis_> he can help you guys out
<seyacat> dhclient say DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 ineteval 7....11....13
<seyacat> i have static ips
<beavis_> isnt local subnet 255.255.255.0?
<beavis_> seyacat: are you using router?
<beavis_> ChefWill:  i dont really know ,
<seyacat> im using NAT of windoes to route, but i cant see this computer wint ping too
<beavis_> ChefWill: if it doesnt see your card then the driver  is either not working right or not configured right
<seyacat> when i use ping it say HOST IS UNREACHEBLE
<beavis_> seyacat: nat of windows?
<beavis_> seyacat: either firewall on ur pc or the other could be blocking ping requests
<beavis_> seyacat: if youre connected to a router , and using static ips make sure your router is setup to use static ips and you specify the default gateway in your lan config
<seyacat> firewall is disabled
<ChefWill> ndiswrapper says my card is present yet ifconfig doesnt show it
<seyacat> i dont use router, and i cant see neigbourg computer, but i windows i can
<beavis_> ChefWill: why are you using ifconfig?  isnt there any gui tool to config wifi?
<ChefWill> well i use network manager
<ChefWill> im just trying to figure out why its not working
<beavis_> im new to linux myself , so dont expect much from me , i can only help out with the things ive done myself already
<ChefWill> can you even run ndiswrapper + knetworkmanager?
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: yes
<ChefWill> idk what the problem is
* Hobbsee does
<ChefWill> ndiswrapper -l says bcmwl5a drier present, hardware present
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: want to pastebin ifconfig && iwconfig?
<ChefWill> ifconfig just shows eth0 and lo
<ChefWill> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: and iwconfig?
<ChefWill> pasting
<regeya_> beavis_: meh.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: when did you sneak in?
<ChefWill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15963
<Hobbsee> nixternal: a while ago
<Hobbsee> Uptime: 1 hours and 48 minutes
<Hobbsee> that long ago
<nixternal> im blind ;)
<ChefWill> thats not my network though Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: want to paste the output of iwlist wlan0 scan?
<robotgeek> ChefWill: if you are on dapper, you can use the native drivers?
<ChefWill> you mean eth1 ;)
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: yeah, eth1, just saw that
<ChefWill> Hobbsee:  it just shows that one
<ChefWill> belkin54g
<ChefWill> well my homes network is hidden
<ChefWill> it doesnt broadcast
<Hobbsee> it doesnt show the hidden one though?  it should just show with a blank SSID
<ChefWill> no
<ChefWill> it just shows Cell 01 ESSID Belkin54g
<Hobbsee> ack.
<ChefWill> in knetworkmanager there isnt even a "Wireless Device"
<ChefWill> it lets me disable wireless, but no wireless device
<robotgeek> hmm, i had to restart for it to work for me
<ChefWill> i have restarted
<ChefWill> i just did actually
<ChefWill> ;/
<robotgeek> it sucks to restart though , you should never have to do that on linux!
<ChefWill> idk whats wrong
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: except kernel updates.  you can actually restart the networkmanager, but it always seems to crash on me when i try
<crimsun> I am totally down with rebooting randomly.
<ChefWill> so what an i try Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> i'd try connecting to that belkin network...
<ChefWill> well knetworkmanager doesnt een list a wireless device
<ChefWill> it just shows wired
<Hobbsee> true, looks like NM didnt start properly then
<ChefWill> restart it?
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: did you run ndiswrapper -m?
<robotgeek> do we still have to remove all entries from /etc/network/interfaces?
<ChefWill> ndii think so Hobbsee
<ChefWill> i already did robotgeek
<ChefWill> Hobbsee: how do i make sure?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: i just left mine at the default
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: run it again, and see what message it gives you
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: okay, thanks
<ChefWill> Hobbsee:  do i just want ndiswrapper or ndiswrapper -m in /etc/modules ?
<Hobbsee> just ndiswrapper
<ChefWill> thats what i have
<ChefWill> so it should start
<ChefWill> ndiswrapper -m shows: modprobe config already contains alias directive
<Hobbsee> interesting, okay
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> cool
<ruisu> hi, hey., do i need to boot domain name system?
<ChefWill> ;/
<ruisu> do i?
<Hobbsee> um?
* Hobbsee doesnt understand the question
<ruisu> do i need to boot with the Domain Name service?
<ChefWill> why wouldnt wireless even show up in knetworkmanager
<geneo93>  Hobbsee is it nonchown or nochown
<Hobbsee> not a clue
<ruisu> ok
<ChefWill> nochown
<[Evil] [Ernie] > !voip
<ubotu> [Evil] [Ernie] : Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<geneo93> ok thanks
<ruisu> so i see you are having problems with ndiswrapper?
<ChefWill> me? yes
<[Evil] [Ernie] > anyone know of a linux application that does voip?
<ChefWill> well idk if its ndiswrapper or knetworkmanager
<ruisu> i use ndiswrapper
<ChefWill> ndiswrapper shows driver installed
<ChefWill> but knetworkmanager isnt listing wireless interface
<ruisu> ok, use iwconfig with your config
<ChefWill> ?
<ruisu> and then use dhclient
<ChefWill> ?
<ruisu> iwconfig wlan0 essid UrSSID key 123456789
<ruisu> or what ever configuration you have
<ruisu> in the console
<ChefWill> iwconfig eth1 essid Skye key A0F79CE1E3
<ChefWill> ?
<ruisu> yea
<ruisu> no
<ChefWill> ;/
<ruisu> its not eth1
<ChefWill> yea it is
<ruisu> its wlan0
<ChefWill> no
<Hobbsee> it is eth1
<ChefWill> not on mine
<Hobbsee> ruisu: it is eth1
<ruisu> ook
<ruisu> umm, i guess
<ruisu> i tought ndiswrapper was made for wireless cards
<Hobbsee> it is
<ChefWill> ok now what
<ChefWill> it set that as my config
<ruisu> ok, use dhclient
<Hobbsee> it's just been detected as a wireless, and been given eth1, for some reason
<ChefWill> how?
<ruisu> oook
<ruisu> in the console too
<ruisu> and there should be some responses
<ChefWill> yea..
<ruisu> like dhcpdiscover and stuff
<ruisu> and that should do it
<ChefWill> i guess i need to disable eth0
<ruisu> dunno,
<ChefWill> ;/
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: usually, yeah
<ruisu> but, im guessing you are oviously not on that machine you are having trouble
<Hobbsee> run sudo dhclient eth1
<Hobbsee> it'll auto cut out the eth0
<ChefWill> ok done Hobbsee
<ChefWill> im still connected thru eth0 though
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: did it get a lease?
<ChefWill> cant really switch to eth1 since knetworkmanager isnt showing my eth1 :(
<ChefWill> i think so?
<ruisu> so? are there any respon.. ah, i think you should kill the eth0.. dont ask me how, ive never donit
<ChefWill> i got an ip, so i think id id
<ruisu> :P
<ruisu> yeah
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: ignore knm for the minute
<ChefWill> uebook:~$
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: okay, sudo ifdown eth0
<ChefWill> knm?
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: knetworkmanager
<ChefWill> it says eth0 not configured
<Hobbsee> yeah good
<ChefWill> ok..
<Hobbsee> pull the network cable just to make sure...
<ruisu> mhm
<Hobbsee> then run sudo apt-get update
<ruisu> ok, noone knows if i need DNS?
<ruisu> ....module?
<Hawkwind> HedgeMage: !!!!!!!!!!
<HedgeMage> hi Hawkwind
<HedgeMage> long time no see
<ruisu> hello
<Hawkwind> Long time no see hun, how ya been ?
<HedgeMage> Hawkwind: fall off the Mandrake/Mandriva bandwagon I take it?
<Hawkwind> HedgeMage: I'm still on Mandriva on this box for another day or so, then it's all Kubuntu :)
<ChefWill_> ok Hobbsee
<ChefWill_> im connected wirelessly
<ChefWill_> now how to get knetworkmanager is
<HedgeMage> I'm good, busy as always.
<Hawkwind> HedgeMage: How's TT doing ?
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: no reason you have to run knetworkmanager at all, you know..
<HedgeMage> Hawkwind: if you want to visit, can we go to #ubuntu-offtopic so we don't drive everyone batty?
<ChefWill_> well
<robotgeek> HedgeMage: awfully useful in hotel rooms, i found out 2 days ago :)
<ChefWill_> its a lot easier Hobbsee cause im always connecting to other networks
<robotgeek> err, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: that is true
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: hmmm?
<robotgeek> HedgeMage: type complettion error, my apologies
<ChefWill_> so how can i fix?
<HedgeMage> rofl
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: awfully useful in hotel rooms, i found out 2 days ago :)
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: that is true :)
<ruisu> ok, good bye :)
<HedgeMage> robotgeek: at first I read that as saying I'm useful in hotel rooms, and wondered what I don't remember from 2 days ago ;)
<Hobbsee> heh, was wondering why you were suddenly addressing HedgeMag*e
<robotgeek> lol!
<ChefWill> soo
<ChefWill> my wificard is obviously setup right
<ChefWill> so why isnt knetworkmanager picking it up
<MadRush> howdy gents
<crimsun> I haven't the faintest clue RE: knetworkmanager, but I'm more familiar w/ wireless(7) and interfaces(5)
<MadRush> any of you guys play around with vmware server?
<ruisu> ok, so i get locked up when i try to shut down de computer, it stays while shuting down domain name service... any help?
<ruisu> ok
<ruisu> bye :S
<RawSewage> a new version of Linux has been released.  Does that get incorporated into Kubuntu?
<crimsun> no
<RawSewage> its like a different distro?
<RawSewage> Im clueless, sorry
<crimsun> all dev work was done against 2.6.15
<RawSewage> oh
<crimsun> to simply drop 2.6.17 it would be utter insanity
<crimsun> in^
<RawSewage> Edgy will use that though, I guess
<crimsun> yes, Edgy will use at least 2.6.17
<crimsun> depends what's decided this week at the Paris conf
<RawSewage> Im ready to start testing Edgy
<crimsun> you're mad :p
<The> RawSewage: same here, once it boots
<RawSewage> when do you think the first build will be released
<Hobbsee> RawSewage: no idea, but you can dist upgrade
<Hobbsee> someitmes
<RawSewage> already?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> dont upgrade udev though, i see in #ubuntu+1
<RawSewage> [05:06]  [Notice]  -ChanServ- [#ubuntu+1]  Edgy Eft is not yet usable. Please don't use it yet.
<ma3cs> hello people !
<ma3cs> how to init 3 ?
<ma3cs> on kubunut of course ?
<ma3cs> nobody here ?
<RawSewage> erm... I use Kubuntu...  so I cant use #Ubuntu+1
<RawSewage> right
<RawSewage> I cant use the updates
<bioticpro> Has anyone here used dyndns or similar service?  Im trying to set up so I can access a remote computer that has a dynapic ip (its on dialup)
<ma3cs> init 3 ....
<ma3cs> somebody help me ... please
<ma3cs> working with Ctrl+Alt ...F3
<ma3cs> but i want to start dierct ini3
<ma3cs> direct init 3
<ma3cs> helllo
<osiris> ma3cs, that used to be defined in /etc/inittab
<joedj> has anyone upgraded from breezy to dapper and had all their scrollbars break (i.e. look like random noise)? i'm using the Baghira theme
<noiesmo> joedj, i am pretty sure its related to gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<TubaSoldier> is there any way to install kubuntu over a network using a floppy to boot? most linux distros can do this but i have not found or seen any documentation for this kind of installation with kubuntu/ubuntu
<noiesmo> joedj, I had trouble with fireofx and thunderbird on kubuntu dapper using the baghira theame
<crimsun> joedj: for gtk apps, you mean?
<farous> how to check up loaded modules ? just listing them
<crimsun> farous: lsmod
<farous> thanx crimsun
<joedj> yeah, looks like GTK apps. firefox and thunderbird have the brokenness, konqueror is ok
<crimsun> yeah, it's probably gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<noiesmo> joedj, sudo apt-get remove gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<crimsun> get rid of ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<farous> crimsun: one more quest. which file sepcify the loading of those modules other than /etc/modules
<crimsun> farous: none. udev does it.
<farous> ok thanx again you are quite helpfull take care :)
<crimsun> bye
<joedj> aww
<joedj> noiesmo: that 'fixed' it, but i lose my nice theme in the gtk apps :)
<crimsun> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt has documented, glaring bugs
<noiesmo> joedj, you can reinstall and try what crimsun recommended i didnt try that
* joedj does so
<Lunar_Raven> I just downloaded java, and extracted it.  How do I make this new java directory the default one for programs?
<DaSkreech> Paris!! :)
<RawSewage> My Spam Filter button isnt appearing in the KMail toolbar
<RawSewage> Its invisible
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, hey :)
<RawSewage> how can I fix that
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Sup??
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, just hangin
<CaptainMorgan> folks, any idea why thunderbird will not fit within the screen in KDE/ubuntu? is it an extension? is it a bug? what? for example, doens't matter which layout is going, I got classic right now and the mesage index goes off to the right and when viewing a message it also goes off to the right where I can't see it. This also happens when drafting a message...
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Cool
<DaSkreech> Augh!!
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Kool Kool
<joedj> noiesmo,crimsun: nah, no luck, but i'd rather have the brokenness of gtk2-engines-gtk-qt than the ugliness of regular GTK apps, anyway =P
<crimsun> CaptainMorgan: I've experienced that, too. It's utterly annoying.
<CaptainMorgan> how did you fix it?
<crimsun> I didn't.
<noiesmo> joedj, use another theme or buy an apple computer
<joedj> noiesmo: i'll take option #3 - just put up with it
<crimsun> I pretty much open messages in new windows.
<noiesmo> joedj, np :)
<noiesmo> Lunar_Raven, I would creat a deb package for java and then install that have instructions if you want you will still have to make a symbolic link for the firefox java plugin
<crimsun> ...or you could use sun-java5* in multiverse.
<Lunar_Raven> sure i'll take instructions for that
<Lunar_Raven> :)
<noiesmo> Lunar_Raven, sudo apt-get install java-package then fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin then sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb make sure you Adjust jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin to suite the one you download
<crimsun> ...or you could just enable multiverse and install sun-java5-jre and sun-java5-plugin
<Lunar_Raven> ok thanks
<CaptainMorgan> what are the default image editing tools in kde?
<crimsun> krita, I believe?
<Lunar_Raven> well i was going to try the official java packages, crimsun..for whatever reason on azureus, the buttons (on popup notifications) don't work..and I can't get the damn things to go away
<Lunar_Raven> I'm guessing it's probably a java issue?
<Lunar_Raven> heh
<benner_> hello, i have just installed win32codecs, and kaffeine or amarok is still unable to read mp3, divx etc...  xine engine is in the menu
<orient2000> win32codecs is for linux or wondows?
<benner_> for linux
<chavo> benner_, you need to install libxine-extracodecs for that
<benner_> let me see...
<orient2000> I do nor remember installing these. My mp3 is working, I can watch my dvd's but can not remember what i did. i think all xine dvd libraries
<benner_> oups i though it was in adept manager
<orient2000> whatether i got was from adept
<chavo> win32codecs is for wma and quicktime stuff
<benner_> i did what is in there : http://www.elijahlofgren.com/linux/ubuntu/multimedia/
<chavo> benner_, the gstreamer codecs are for gnome apps, kubuntu uses xine
<orient2000> nice link  thx
<benner_> your welcome even if it wasnt good for me ;)
<chavo> if you have universe and multiverse repos enabled just -> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<benner_> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<benner_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<benner_> i think i dont have good repos
<Hobbsee> benner_: close adept/any other apt-get windows
<keffo511> umm. requiring java runtime from multiverse with adept, stuck on 28%, and details show half of some license agreement... ?
<benner_> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<benner_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<benner_> is only available from another source
<Hobbsee> !tell benner_ about multiverse
<Lunar_Raven> would anyone know why the buttons on azureus don't work? o.o
<benner_> do i have dapper or breezy ? lol
<chavo> oh good question :)
<chavo>  cat /etc/issue
<benner_> says " Ubuntu 6.06 LTS \n \l "
<chavo> that's dapper
<benner_> good to know
<DaSkreech> lsb_release -a
<benner_> ok i could download libxine-extracodecs
<benner_> should i restart xwindows?
<chavo> no just restart the app
<benner_> still same thing.. amarok just dont play, and kaffeine says no plugins found to handle this ressource
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hmm
<[Evil] [Ernie] > good luck with mp3 =p
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ive been trying with no success
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i did manage to get amarok to crash on bootup everytime though
<benner_> oh my god, i found why, mp3 files should be local
<[Evil] [Ernie] > even after removing and reinstalling it
<chavo> benner_, make sure you quit out of them, they both have a systrem tray feature and you have to explictly quit from the menu
<noiesmo> [Evil] [Ernie] , for mp3 you will need muliverse and universe then sudo apt-get install libmad0 libxine-extracodecs
<kkathman> hey there chavo  how goes it?
<benner_> did u follow what chavo said, because me it work now, but mp3 file should be in my hd and not by network
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hmm
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i have libxine.. but not libmad0
<chavo> HEY kkathman
<[Evil] [Ernie] > guess i'll add that
<crimsun> (libxine-extracodecs actually depends on libmad0, so it's unnecessary to explicitly specify it)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > nay
<[Evil] [Ernie] > already have it
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hm
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i read the wiki about this
<[Evil] [Ernie] > did everything it said
<[Evil] [Ernie] > but nothing will play mp3s =p
<noiesmo> [Evil] [Ernie] , have you adjusted the engine for amarok
<noiesmo> [Evil] [Ernie] , i using amarok for mp3 as  i type
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hm
<CaptainMorgan> how do I set permissions with K3b?/Kreator? either gui or cL ? sudo Kreator/sudo K3b doesn't work....
<benner_> chavo: it's work fine now good! thanks, but do u have a clue why i can't open from my file server by network?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i haven't adjusted the engine for amarok, as i have no idea how to do that :)
<CaptainMorgan> tyring to erase a cd but getting bashed for incorrect perms
<noiesmo> [Evil] [Ernie] , open amarok click on Menu then configure amarok
<noiesmo> CaptainMorgan, you need to set a group permissions for k3b
<noiesmo> CaptainMorgan, I would make sure your user is part of cdrom group and then run k3bsetup and adjust
<CaptainMorgan> noiesmo: how? comm line doesnt't seem to recognize the 'k3b'
<CaptainMorgan> hmm.. ill try
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ack
<[Evil] [Ernie] > it works now
<CaptainMorgan> hm.. Im definately apart of the cdrom group....
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i didnt even change any menu options
<benner_> maybe he rewrite the parameter file
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i got angry with it and uninstalled it earlier
<[Evil] [Ernie] > just now i reinstalled with adept and perhaps got a package i didnt have before
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ;)
<noiesmo> CaptainMorgan, ok open k3b and go to settings then k3b setup
<benner_> we can both now listen at our music ;) but me i still have my problem that it doest work from network
<[Evil] [Ernie] > aye
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i had that problem
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i plan to just store it locally =o
<[Evil] [Ernie] > unless you have any ideas for getting it to play files that arent local!
<CaptainMorgan> noiesmo: what do I set the burning group to? or what do I do after I get to k3b setup?
<CaptainMorgan> not many optinos...
<benner_> they should be on network.. i share them with all my workgroup
<firepol> hi, how to configure Thunderbird (or Kubuntu) so that when i click a link (e.g. inbside an email) it will be opened in Firefox instead of Konqueror?
<noiesmo> CaptainMorgan, set burning group to cdrom
<[Evil] [Ernie] > firepol
<[Evil] [Ernie] > have you checked the thunderbird options?
<ubuntu> hi all
<ubuntu> :d
<firepol> <[Evil] [Ernie] >: i have the same problem in openoffice
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hm
<benner_> firepol i am really not an linux expert, but i saw the link who explain it
<[Evil] [Ernie] > it's a system setting... i saw it earlier
<exceswater> hey guys can somebody help me with an advice
<[Evil] [Ernie] > let me check
<exceswater> ? ? ?
<benner_> Start Firefox
<benner_> Type about:config in the address bar.
<benner_> #
<benner_> Right click on the list, select New->Boolean Type network.protocol-handler.external.help as Preference Name and true as Value
<exceswater> i have a problem with starting kubuntu
<exceswater> it starts... and after it displays first splash screen and loading some things
<benner_> no sorry firepol that doesnt that one forget it
<exceswater> when the splash screen appears next... it halts
<CaptainMorgan> thanks noiesmo ;)
<CaptainMorgan> all set
<noiesmo> exceswater, check your log file for kdm do sudo cat /var/log/kdm.log
<firepol> <exceswater> ... ok im restarting firefox, lets see
<noiesmo> CaptainMorgan, np working
<noiesmo> exceswater, check your log file for gdm do sudo cat /var/log/gdm.log
<[Evil] [Ernie] > firepol
<benner_> firepol just start firefox, and go to edit, preferences, and click the case default browser
<_rince_> mrgn
<[Evil] [Ernie] > aye
<animato> hello, i'm using kubuntu 6.06 and i'm having some troubles with the mplayer plugin in ff/swiftfox. i accidently deleted the file extention for wmv in the "download actions" menu of ff/swiftfox, and now it won't play streaming wmvs :( how can i fix it?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > benner beat me to it =P
<exceswater> i am looking at the log...
<benner_> haha i am a very beginner at linux
<exceswater> i have started now kubuntu from Live CD
<exceswater> i dunno where to paste my log
<nixternal> !pastebin
<noiesmo> pastebin.com
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long pieces of text, to avoid disrupting the channel. You might also want to use the "webboard" package from Universe.
<[Evil] [Ernie] > firepol: go into System Settings -> KDE Components
<exceswater> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15965
<exceswater> here is my log
<firepol> benner: konqueror is still the default
<[Evil] [Ernie] > Default Applications -> Web Browser
<noiesmo> exceswater, k looking
<exceswater> and thank you guys
<exceswater> i am so new to this
<animato> ??
<exceswater> :D
<[Evil] [Ernie] > did you get that firepol?
<firepol> <[Evil] [Ernie] >: ive already did that and selected firefox...
<[Evil] [Ernie] > aye
<[Evil] [Ernie] > well that should do it!
<firepol> openoffice and thunderbird still open links in konqueror
<firepol> is konqueror a virus like intzernet explorer???
<[Evil] [Ernie] > mine operates as intended
<[Evil] [Ernie] > just uninstall konqueror =p
<[Evil] [Ernie] > but you use that to browse your system too, so... may not be such a good idea!
<firepol> i know, i was joking
<firepol> the problem is that it keeps opening links instead letting firefrox to do0 that
<firepol> i did as you guys told me, no way
<noiesmo> exceswater, what log file was that also paste up  sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<noiesmo> exceswater, nothing interesting there
<kuzmaster> hello all
<firepol>  will try in some forums maybe
<[Evil] [Ernie] > firepol: maybe look in the options of konqueror
<[Evil] [Ernie] > see if you can make it stop =o
<firepol> or maybe restart kde
<exceswater> noiesmo:
<benner_> can i mount a network folder ?
<exceswater> this is second log
<exceswater> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15966
<noiesmo> exceswater, seems ok, ok so you login then it hangs when loading kde right?
<exceswater> nope
<exceswater> it starts
<exceswater> it displays first splash screen
<exceswater> black with kubuntu logo and loading things
<exceswater> and it finishes first time
<exceswater> the screen blanks
<exceswater> and after that ... when it displays again kubuntu logo and .... it halts
<noiesmo> exceswater, is there any files in /home/username/.kde/Autostart/
<noiesmo> exceswater, also is there a /home/yourusername/.xsessions
<exceswater> i dunno how to explore trough my linux now... i run kubuntu now from live cd
<kuzmaster_> hello all, can somone please tell me how to remove a partially installed/downloaded java runtime envrioment?
<kuzmaster_> cos i tried to install it via add/remove programs, but it diddnt work
<chavo> kuzmaster, did you try to install it with adept?
<benner_> somebody know why i cant listen mp3 from my network, kde act likes if it was a site, and ask me if i want to save or open it, i click open and nothing play, only the title appears in the mp3 player
<kuzmaster_> yes, and it dosnt work
<noiesmo> exceswater, on the live cd desktop is there a harddrive icon that you could click on
<chavo> kuzmaster try sudo apt-get -f install
<exceswater> i tried
<exceswater> it says it cannot mount hda1
<kuzmaster_> chavo, but anyway, i then tried to do it via apt-get, and that diddnt work either
<kuzmaster_> chavo, its saying...E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<chavo> kuzmaster did you close adept?
<kuzmaster_> yes
<exceswater> can't find: /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<noiesmo> exceswater, ok open a terminal and try sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 the ext3 is the file system type hopefully you used it for install
<kuzmaster_> chavo, ill do sudo dpkg --configure -a, that seems to fix that problem
<kuzmaster_> chavo, nope. it just says....status database area is locked by another process
<chavo> kuzmaster seems like apt or something else is running
<kuzmaster_> but i dont think nothing eles like that is running
<exceswater> it says cannot find media/hda1
<noiesmo> exceswater, ok
<kuzmaster_> i have firefox, konverstation, ktorrent, and konsole
<kuzmaster_> chavo, i think at least, that what i can c if my task bar
<noiesmo> exceswater, ok open a terminal and try sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 instead the /mnt/hda1 is were we want to be able to access it
<exceswater> and where we want to acces ?
<exceswater> :D
<chavo> you prob need to sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1 first
<kuzmaster_> brb
<noiesmo> exceswater, yes what chavo just said
<noiesmo> exceswater, if need
<kuzmaster_> back
<exceswater> ok
<benner_> is it normal that amarok dont want play mp3 from smb:// or from a ntfs mount drive.. it work only if the mp3 is copied into the linux partition
<exceswater> mkdir ok
<noiesmo> exceswater, yep
<exceswater> mounted ok
<noiesmo> exceswater, type sudo -i
<noiesmo> exceswater, you should now be root user
<exceswater> i am
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> kinda cool being root :D
<kuzmaster_> chavo, so, any ideas
<exceswater> blonde remark :d
<noiesmo> exceswater, now cd /mnt/hda1/  :)
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> done
<noiesmo> exceswater, ok find the logs in var/log and paste also check your home folder
<exceswater> aaa?
<kuzmaster_> ill try re-starting kde
<exceswater> more explicit please...
<chavo> kuzmaster there's a lock on the database, i'm not sure how to remove it
<noiesmo> exceswater, soz
<noiesmo> exceswater, ok now cd home/username
<exceswater> ok
<noiesmo> exceswater, ls .kde/Autostart
<noiesmo> exceswater, anything there
<Hobbsee> chavo: sudo rm /path/to/lock/dpkg.lock or whatever it is
<exceswater> should something happen ?
<exceswater> nothing happened
<chavo> Hobbsee, yeah I can't remember where the lock file was
<exceswater> ls .kde/Autostart
<Hobbsee> it shows you where it is, when dpkg wont run..
<noiesmo> exceswater, ok theres nothing in Autostart
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> nice
<noiesmo> exceswater, ok ls .xses*
<benner_> chavo: is it normal that amarok dont want play mp3 from smb:// or from a ntfs mount drive.. it work only if the mp3 is copied into the linux partition
<exceswater> exceswaterls .xses*
<chavo> benner_, I haven't tried it, are you using smbmount?
<exceswater> ls .xses*
<exceswater> donw
<exceswater> done
<exceswater> nothing happens
<noiesmo> exceswater, type pwd please
<exceswater> a
<noiesmo> pwd
<kuzmaster_> back
<benner_> no i go into system menu, remote places, samba share, click on my workgroup and choose a mp3 folder
<exceswater> should i type password ?
<noiesmo> exceswater, pwd should return /mnt/hda1/home/username/
<noiesmo> exceswater, just pwd
<kuzmaster_> chavo, so do you know how i can remove the partially installed/downloaded jre?
<noiesmo> exceswater, what to know the path your at
<chavo> kuzmaster do you not want to install it?
<kuzmaster_> yes i do
<chavo> you have to use the commandline, it's a bug with the install script and adept
<kuzmaster_> i want to remove it, then install it via apt-get
<kuzmaster_> brb
<kuzmaster_> restart kde again
<kuzmaster> back
<kuzmaster> chavo, so how can i fix my problem
<chavo> kuzmaster, you should ba able to install it with apt-get now
<kuzmaster> no i cant
<kuzmaster> it keeps saying that the database is locked or somthing
<kuzmaster> ill pastebin the output of sudo apt-get -f update
<noiesmo> kuzmaster,  ls -l /var/{lib/dpkg,cache/apt/archives}/lock
<kuzmaster> here
<kuzmaster> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/717888
<kuzmaster> chavo, ill try that
<kuzmaster> sudo?
<noiesmo> n
<noiesmo> no
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> heres my output http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/717889
<kuzmaster> chavo, sooooooooo what now?
<chavo> kuzmaster, I'm not sure
<kuzmaster> chavo, k
<exceswater> noiesmo: i had a problem
<exceswater> konsole closed ...
<RawSewage> My Spam Filter button isnt appearing in the KMail toolbar
<RawSewage> Its invisible
<RawSewage> how can I fix that
<exceswater> and now i am in home/ubuntu
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> i shoot myself
<kuzmaster> also, remember when you where tellin me and imbrandon about those changes to that kde file about the taskbar
<kuzmaster> chavo, can you please tell me them again
<RawSewage> are you talking to me
<chavo> kuzmaster, sure to make the button wider?
<hcetin> slm.
<noiesmo> exceswater, np
<hcetin> s
<hcetin> ss
<noiesmo> exceswater, ok you in mnt drive
<kuzmaster> no, to stop that gray box when you mouse over a application
<kuzmaster> to stop it from turning gray
<chavo> ok, open up ~/.kde/share/config/ktaskbarrc
<kuzmaster> yes
<chavo> then look for ->ShowButtonOnHover=false
<kuzmaster> ummm
<kuzmaster> hang on
<noiesmo> exceswater, brb
<kuzmaster> yess
<chavo> you can comment it out like this //
<chavo> the default is true
<kuzmaster> no actually, thats not there
<chavo> oh you wanted to add it?
<kuzmaster> yeah
<chavo> ok it goes under the [Appearance]  section
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> so i put ShowButtonOnHover=false
<kuzmaster> in
<chavo> then dcop kicker kicker restart
<kuzmaster> and is there a way to change the little icon for the programs on the taskbar?
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> chavo, is there a way to change the little icon for the programs on the taskbar?
<chavo> kuzmaster, the icons for each program or for the menu?
<chavo> either way they are in the icon theme
<kuzmaster> no, the ones that display when that application is open
<kuzmaster> i mainly want to do it for firefox
<chavo> oh ok that one is different
<kuzmaster> can i do it?
<chavo> the firefox icon is -> /usr/share/firefox/chrome/icons/default/default.xpm
<aftertaf> morning :)
<kuzmaster> ok, thanx
<chavo> if you have a png, just use convert
<kuzmaster> so i just change the file in the archive
<kuzmaster> sorry, so where would i find the icon on the HD
<kuzmaster> to change it in the menu i just went to the icon thingy, and it was under applications
<kuzmaster> but where are the icons actually stored
<chavo> to change the icon on the app is this one  /usr/share/firefox/chrome/icons/default/default.xpm
<chavo> but that's just for firefox
<chavo> any other app icons come from the icon theme
<kuzmaster> yeah i know, but where are the system icons stored
<kuzmaster> the ones that come up when you right click a program ,and click on the icon, and theres a list of other icons
<kuzmaster> thats where i got the one for firefox for the menu
<chavo> kuzmaster, like I said they are in the icon theme so it depends on the theme
<kuzmaster> ok
<RawSewage> What do I do if Kontact wont start.  I get a bug crash
<chavo> the icon themes are in /usr/share/icons
<chavo> but if you install them they go in ~/.kde/share/icons
<kuzmaster> thanks
<kuzmaster> ok
<chavo> you can just cp -r the icon theme to your .kde/share/icons if you want to modify it
<zodo> Hey all.  I'm having some struggles with dnsmasq.  I'm trying to use it for both dns and dhcp serving...but prior to having it installed, I was running bind9 and dhcpd3.  Apt uninstalled both of the latter.  However, none of the machines on my lan seem to be able to get ips from it.
<zodo> Are there any wierd configuration bits that dhcpd3 and bind9 could've left behind that might be preventing it from working?
<aftertaf> zodo, is it configured ok?
<zodo> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that I have it configured fine.
<zodo> I went through it by myself first, then compared against a guide online.
<zodo> And it's running, that much I know.
<aftertaf> weird.... firewall / port issuses maybe?
<aftertaf> what does ifup eth0 on another machne say?
<zodo> I'm running firestarter, however I've told it to let all of my machines access whatever they want on the server.
<zodo> The other machines are all running windows...I'l try rebooting one of them into dapper.
<aftertaf> try stopping the fw completely to test...
<aftertaf> never know...
<zodo> I run flux, and I've been having some wierd issues with it.  Many apps don't seem to be able to find the display, for some reason.
<zodo> Sheesh, bitchx is confusing, how it lumps multiple channels into one.
<resmo> hi
<zodo> I keep responding to things in the wrong channel.
<aftertaf> zodo, not a sudo issue? running as root or sth like that?
<zodo> aftertaf: The flux thing?  I don't think so.  I can usually get them running with an "export DISPLAY=" command.
<aftertaf> ah oki.
<zodo> Ok, I'm trying to renew one of my machines' ip addresses in dapper...it finally gives up saying "No DHCPOFFERS recieved"
<aftertaf> ok, then it ISNT offering any...
<zodo> Yeah, that's much I figured.
<zodo> Hmm.
<aftertaf> :) did you drop the firewall completely?
<resmo> i got some troubles sending email with attachments... the status bar goes up to 99 % and stops then. seems to be a bug.
<zodo> No, I haven't tried that.
<zodo> I should.
<zodo> BRB.
<aftertaf> zodo, maybe. worth testing before attacking serious reconfiguration for nothing......;
<zodo> Well holy underwear, Batman...that did it.
<aftertaf> yay...........
<zodo> That should've been obvious to me to try.  I'm tired...
<aftertaf> there be a port tha be blocked there be. arrrrrrr ;)
<zodo> I've been at this for 13 hours today, uninterrupted.
<aftertaf> zodo, nothing is obvious.    not at all times......
<aftertaf> thats why ;)
<aftertaf> i just woke up mate ;)
<zodo> Yeah, it's late here in San Fran.
<aftertaf> hehe i imagine.
<zodo> I did this all day yesterday too...I discovered that the recent kernel security patches don't play well with lilo.
<zodo> Kernel panics n' such.
<aftertaf> argh really? 2.6.13-25 ?
<zodo> 2.6.15-25, I think, yeah.
<aftertaf> nasty.....
<zodo> It ate *fresh* installs for lunch.
<aftertaf> just installed them now. not rebooted yet.
<zodo> Are you running desktop or server?
<aftertaf> desktop..... i was on 5.04 and have upgraded since then......
<aftertaf> was on breezy, went to dapper unstable and now its *stable* ;)
<aftertaf> so not a fresh install.
<aftertaf> i've actually never had a working linux that still works fro so long now, its great :)
<zodo> I must've installed dapper server 3 times before I realized that those patches were breaking things.
<zodo> Then I finally figured out how to get grub working (no more error 17s) on this old PII laptop.
<aftertaf> really? wow. nasty.
<aftertaf> you need to modify grub?
<zodo> Yeah, it seemed that lilo didn't mind the boot partition being after a certain cylinder on the hd.
<zodo> But grub did.
<zodo> I finally made a little partition for /boot at the beginning of the drive, then installed that way.
<aftertaf> on, fresh installs this problem occurs?
<zodo> Yup.
<zodo> If you do the stock install, grub'll choke with an error 17 every time.
<aftertaf> good to know..... ;)
<zodo> I think it's related to the age of this laptop though...old-school BIOS that is peculiar about large hds.
<zodo> I've got a 40 gig hd in this thing, but it can only address 30.
<aftertaf> ok.....
<eightiesk> I reinstalled windows how can I get kubuntu back?
<aftertaf> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<aftertaf> eightiesk, see that last lin,k !
<zodo> Looks like Kernel 2.6.17 just went official.
<eightiesk> what would be the easyest way?
<aftertaf> where d you see that zodo ?
<aftertaf> eightiesk, following the link is the easiest way.... just like alice :] 
<eightiesk> I mean the grub super disk or the live disk
<zodo> Slashdot just reported it.
<zodo> It may be a bit before there's a package for us though.
<zodo> But it appearently includes some speed increases for dual core machines.
<zodo> As well as in kernel support for the Apple Airport series hardware.
<zodo> Some iptables updates, as well.
<aftertaf> true. wont be today :)
<zodo> My roomie is a WoW addict, and while I was figuring out the DHCP issues, I set him up w/ a static ip.  However, he started complaining about lag and speed issues...now that I've taken down the firestarter firewall, they're gone.
<zodo> Very curious.
<aftertaf> hmm
<aftertaf> lots of icmp blocks maybe.
<zodo> I'd noticed it too...my download speeds dropped from the 500k/s range to the 50k/s range.
<zodo> Even pulling from apt repositories on the firewall machine itself.
<aftertaf> some config issue somewhere maybe.... not an expert.
<zodo> Networking has really been the bane of my existance with ubuntu...my main machine can't serve data at any reasonable speed in dapper either...looking at the packets w/ ethereal shows that many are coming out malformed, with incorrect crcs.
<aftertaf> driver not 100% maybe.
<aftertaf> zodo, do a bugreport....
<zodo> Yeah, that was my thought.
<zodo> It's been rolled into the kernel, and it's a fairly mainstream driver.
<aftertaf> contact the maintainer.....
<zodo> Hmmm...I may just do that.
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> if you have a different NIC, try with that, see if it changes anything.
<zodo> I don't have a spare one floating around, unfortunately.
<zodo> Low bandwidth things like surfing around work great, with no delay.
<aftertaf> shame.... a way to eliminate and test
<zodo> As soon as I start blasting data over the local network, streaming a movie or something, things come screeching to a halt.
<fek> moin
<aftertaf> morn;)
<zodo> Hmm...looks like my main machines network card driver is being pulled from the restricted modules...it's made by the manufacturer.
<zodo> Wonderful.
<aftertaf> argh!
<zodo> I found lots of forum posts about the driver (sk98lin) hanging back in the k 2.4 days.
<zodo> Probably not much improved.  I hate big corporations.
<zodo> Well, I'm going to sleep.  Have a good night (day).
<Maggot> Hey all
<_jad> hola
<_jad> hola
<chakie_work> this may be a dumb question, but how would one get ssh to do X11 forwarding as it did years ago?
<chakie_work> i mean "ssh somehost xterm" would bring up xterm
<chakie_work> it worked years ago by default, nowadays i haven't got it to work at all, i've tried all "ssh -X", tweaking ssh[d] _config and so on, won't work
<chakie_work> i just get a "Could not connect to X server"
<resmo> chakie_work: ssh -X name host
<chakie_work> resmo: no, of course i've tried that
<chakie_work> something has been made too strict. this is in a firewalled internal network, i don't need all that paranoia
<resmo> chakie_work: did you allow x forwarding in ssh config?
<chakie_work> yes
<resmo> chakie_work: and did u restart ssh server?
<chakie_work> yes
<chakie_work> i'm no newbie, but this has beaten me for years
<madman101> I am a having a trouble with my Big ATI desktop, the desktops show fine but my mouse cursor cannot go more than 1cm into the the right screen? what could it bit?
<chakie_work> i sometimes need to do something graphical from a server, but i always end up with the above error and do it somehow differently
<resmo> chakie_work: but you can connect with ssh only right?
<chakie_work> this is something that comes with the debian part of kubuntu
<chakie_work> resmo: yes
<chakie_work> no problems there. x11 forwarding just doesn't work like it did in the 90's
<chakie_work> this is one of those "add security to system, make system too hard to use for anyone to bother to use, then remove system"
<chakie_work> lunch time
<resmo> chakie_work: i'm using it "like the 90's" check your sshd config on the server again...
<resmo> chakie_work: you could set the DISPLAY manually, but thats not that comfortable export DISPLAY=IP:0
<gelex> why doesn't  kubuntu.org have a community tab?
<cox377> is there a way to have everything within the directories of Konqueror  to be perminantly in list view rather than icon?
<farous> which is recommended powersaved or powernowd?
<Healot> cox377: even I can't figure that out
<cox377> lol
<cox377> i've lost the damn menu bar now
<cox377> the one with file/edit etc
<Healot> in nautilus we can
<resmo> cox377: and when u set the view to list?
<resmo> cox377: that works for me
<cox377> it works
<cox377> but only for that sessions
<Healot> permanently...
<cox377> or even for tha tfolder then when u close and reopen it's back to standard
<resmo> cox377: no it still work for me
<cox377> this is o stupid.. i've lost the file/edit/view @ the top
<cox377> anyone got any idea how i can get it back?
<Healot> cox377: Settings -> Save View File
<Healot> on you Conq browser/file manager
<chakie_work> resmo: why should i have to set DISPLAY manually? ssh should do it
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<cox377> healot: cheers for that, i would love to but i cant access the settings lol
<Healot> Ctrl+M to see yer menubar
<cox377> something so simple
<cox377> legend
<resmo> chakie_work: what about xhost +<ip> ?
<chakie_work> resmo: i normally just do "xhost +"
<resmo> chakie_work: yep, that also right
<chakie_work> does xauth have to be present on the headless server?
<Adam_eM> hi
<chakie_work> it doesn't have it
<Adam_eM> why i cant play my videocds in kaffeine ?
<cox377> do u have to save every folder u go to?
<Healot> nay
<Healot> the view is fixed for any directory you open, as long as you saved the view
<cox377> i have saved the view but it's not fixed
<chakie_work> reading different blogs and reviews it seems like cups is horribly b0rkenized in kubuntu. is it possible to get a remote printer working with kubuntu's cups?
<nico8481> hi
<jan__> hi everyone
<jan__> anyone willing to help a true noob?
<resmo> jan__: just ask
<jan__> i have a brand new install of kubuntu 6.06 which i made this morning
<jan__> and my adept does not seem to work
<Healot> jsut ask the question, jan__
<jan__> when i click on the adept icon in the k-menu --> system
<jan__> it asks for the password and than says: Command adept: Command not found
<jan__> and Command kdesu adept: command not found
<Adam_eM> what package should i install to be able to play videocd and other formats ??
<resmo> jan__: hm. okay, open a console
<jan__> in the console i get something about elf header not found
<jan__> but alright, console is open
<resmo> jan__: sudo aptitude reinstall adept
<jan__> hmmm
<jan__> maybe i change the language to english first
<resmo> jan__: what language do u use atm?
<jan__> since translation the error messages won't be much help i guess
<jan__> german
<resmo> jan__: dann koennen wir auch auf deutsch kommunizieren :)
<jan__> ok
<jan__> wenn das geduldet ist...
<resmo> jan__: keine ahnung, vermutlich gaebs nen #kubuntu.de channel oder so
<jan__> er sagt: Fehler:
<jan__> E: Ich konnte keine Datei fr Paket adept finden
<jan__> Das knnte heissen, dass sie dieses Paket von Hand korrigieren mssen
<jan__> E: Konnte Listenverzeichnis nicht sperren. Sind sie Root?
<Healot> I wish that I can speak like the Reich
<resmo> jan__: du hast schon sudo genommen vorhin?
<jan__> "sudp sptitude reinstall adept"
<jan__> sudo*
<resmo> okay
<jan__> aptitude*
<resmo> hmm...sieht scheisse aus, was sagt: sudo aptitude install adept?
<jan__> ich knnte es ja nochmal von der cd drberbgeln, hab ja noch nichts eingerichtet
<jan__> moment
<jan__> keine fehlermeldungen
<resmo> jan__: und wenn du nun adept startest?
<jan__> allerdings sagt er: Es werden keine Pakete installiert, aktualisiert oder entfernt
<jan__> ich versuch's nochmal
<jan__> aus dem K-Menu oder per Console?
<edulix> how to setup distcc for two ubuntu machines to compile amarok ?
<jan__> hat ne weile geladen, keine fehlermeldungen, aber auch kein adept
<jan__> jetzt sagt er wieder "Befehl nicht gefunden"
<jan__noch> noch da, resmo?
<resmo> jan__: hmm...also da ist was schieff gelaufen, ich wurd nochmals eine komplette instalation machen
<jan__> denkbar schlechter start in die linux-welt
<jan__> aber ok, viel hab ich ja noch nicht gemacht
<resmo> jan__: hast du ein iso runtergeladen?
<jan__> jepp
<resmo> jan__: hast ein check gemacht mit md5sum?
<jan__> kubuntu-6.06.-desktop-386.iso
<resmo> ob die datei komplett bertragen wurde?
<jan__> ja, da kamen keine fehler
<resmo> jan__: und beim brennen wrd ich nicht mehr als 4x
<jan__> ich hab's am boot-prompt gemacht, bevor ich die live-cd ausprobiert habe
<jan__> und von der habe ich ja auch installiert
<resmo> sehr komsich alles
<jan__> bei der installation kam eine fehlermeldung
<jan__> die habe ich mir natrlich _nicht_ notiert
<jan__> dann werde ich jetzt noch mal installieren und sehen, ob es dann geht...
<pd273> strange languages here :)
<mindspit> Hallo! fail during the installation ISPconfig when checking for php - error : no php found!what can i do!
<ubuntu> hi all
<ubuntu> i am back
<pd273> mindspit: try installing php4-dev
<exceswater> i have a problem starting kubuntu
<exceswater> it halts at splashscreen
<exceswater> can some1 help me
<exceswater> no one ?
<resmo> exceswater: any errors?
<exceswater> no error
<exceswater> it displays first splash screen
<exceswater> it loads something
<exceswater> few lines
<exceswater> after that when splash screen appears again
<exceswater> nothing more... it halts
<exceswater> i am running now kubuntu from live cd
<exceswater> is there a way to repair it ?
<exceswater> i was here before
<exceswater> but i had to run
<exceswater> ...
<exceswater> work :(
<resmo> spalsh screen of kde or just at while booting?
<exceswater> not kde
<exceswater> kubuntu logo
<exceswater> with that progress line :D
<pd273> ahh, it must be network interface
<exceswater> from cd it works :D
<exceswater> but i dunno what to do
<exceswater> i am kinda noob
<pd273> did you try pressing Ctrl + c to stop that process and enter
<exceswater> me ?
<pd273> yup
<resmo> without enter...just ctrl+c
<exceswater> nope
<exceswater> somebody help me before here
<pd273> try it like resmo says
<exceswater> and he said something like autostart is empty
<exceswater> or something like that
<exceswater> is there a way to make back that autostart ?
<resmo> autostart?
<jan__> so, da bin ich wieder
<jan__> md5check luft
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> am i right ?
<resmo> jan__: ich geh mal essen...
<jan__> dann mal guten appetit
<resmo> jan__: thx :)
<Healot> Ich sprachen nicht Deutsch
<resmo> Healot: yeah i c
<exceswater> Healot: hi
<jan__> resmo: da hat er mir grad nen mismatch angezeigt, muss ich wohl nochmal brennen
<exceswater> can u help me with a start problem ?
<resmo> jan__: genau, eben max. 4-fach
<resmo> jan__: ...geschindigkeit
<jan__> ich werd die .iso auch nochmal testen, die sollte aber eigentlich i.o. sein
<cox377> lol
<exceswater> please help me
<exceswater> nobody here ?
<cox377> whats your prob water?
<exceswater> my kubuntu halts at startup
<Tommy2k4> is there a lock messenger plugin like the one in msgplus for windows so i can stay logged in but no windows will popup until i type a password in
<exceswater> and i am kinda noob
<Tommy2k4> for kopete*
<cox377> does it give any error msgs?
<exceswater> nope
<exceswater> it displays kubuntu logo ... blue... that progress bar... and it loads some things....
<exceswater> this is ok
<exceswater> after that... it blanks for a second
<exceswater> and when kubutu logo appears again... and the progress bar..
<exceswater> it does nothing
<exceswater> the bar remains empy
<exceswater> no hard drive activity ... nothing
<exceswater> and i dunno what to do
<scheuri> hi all
<cox377> I am assuming this is on an install not a live CD?
<exceswater> yes
<exceswater> i use now live cd from kubuntu
<cox377> is it a new install?
<exceswater> kinda new
<exceswater> 1 week
<cox377> did u install anything before it went like this?
<exceswater> i did nothing wrong
<exceswater> last time...
<exceswater> some games from ADEPT
<exceswater> nothing wrong
<exceswater> some updates
<cox377> and the live cd boots fine?
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> really fine :d
<exceswater> is there something like autoexec.bat
<exceswater> i didn't erased anything
<exceswater> what can i do
<mindspit> mindspit
<Ahmuck> hi, is there a spanish channel ?
<Healot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<exceswater> !ro
<ubotu> exceswater: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<exceswater> !romania
<ubotu> exceswater: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Healot> South American Spanish or Castillan Spanish?
<Ahmuck> south american
<Ahmuck> brazil
<Healot> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<exceswater> who can help me about that start problem ?
<[fadli_klate] > my default editor is pico, how to change it to vim?
<pd273> exceswater: in Kubuntu to run some thing as you log in in just add you scripts in /home/<user>/.kde/Autostart/
<exceswater> 10x
<[fadli_klate] > i am too familiar with vi
<Ahmuck> healot, pv msg ?
<[fadli_klate] > now i get it: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<[fadli_klate] > then choose vim
<mindspit> MySQL header files missing what can i do?
<exceswater> just an ideea
<exceswater> if i click install.... it has some options for repair ? or i just install kubuntu again
<exceswater> !autostart
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, exceswater
<exceswater> nobody here willing to help me ?
<Adam_eM> how can i play videocds on kubuntu ?
<Tommy2k4> !vcd
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tommy2k4
<Adam_eM> !vcd
<ubotu> Adam_eM: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tommy2k4> Adam_eM, mplayer can do it, dunno if you need any extra codecs
<Tommy2k4> !mplayer
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Adam_eM> Tommy2k4:
<Adam_eM> mpeg4 @ 0xb601ac44] frame skip 8
<Adam_eM> [mpeg4 @ 0xb601ac44] frame skip 8
<Adam_eM> kaffeine: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_vcd.so: undefined symbol: vcdinfo_get_seg_resolution
<Adam_eM> oops sorry
<cox377> does anyone know a command that displays network statistics?
<h3sp4wn> What sort of statistics ?
<cox377> upload/download.. that type of thing
<cox377> i'm sure i've used one before.. just cant remember what it is
<h3sp4wn> cacti can do that type of stuff but needs apache/mysql/php (gives pretty graphs)
<h3sp4wn> netstat has various options
<cox377> Cool
<cox377> cheers
<|lostbyte|> Hi !
<|lostbyte|> How to get realplayer plugin for firefox ?
<|lostbyte|> and i cant install realplayer .. is any one have similar problem ?
<|lostbyte|> i get..
<|lostbyte|> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<|lostbyte|>   realplayer: Depends: xlibs but it is not installable
<OdyX> |lostbyte|: do you have all repositories activated ?
<|lostbyte|> yes..
<h3sp4wn> On dapper xlibs is depreciated
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, sO how do i get what it wants ?
<h3sp4wn> Did you download a deb
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, Nope ! Installing from apt-get.
<|lostbyte|> !realplayer
<ubotu> somebody said realplayer was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<|lostbyte|> :(
<h3sp4wn> That seems like the dependancies for it are broken
<|lostbyte|> YEah ! where do i get the deb ?
<|lostbyte|> or will it result in the same error ?
<|lostbyte|> I think i'll download the bin directly.
<h3sp4wn> The thing about the deb is you could take it appart with ar remove the dependancy and then put it back together
<|lostbyte|> HAs anyone here tried the .bin ?
<|lostbyte|> Why remove the dependancy ?
<h3sp4wn> Because its no longer used in xorg 7
<h3sp4wn> (even though its compatible)
<slow-motion> hallo
<|lostbyte|> Hi !
<kilian_> hi
<FisherP> goodevening everyone.
<kmh> hi
<FisherP> has anyone had trouble with their usb sticks not being recognised after upgrading from breezy to daper
<kmh> i have have a problem with installing new packages with adept
<FisherP> kmh state the problem... can't promise a fix myself
<kmh> in particular i don't really understand how to receive & review the package list from some universe server
<kmh> it's probably rather basic, but i'm running kubuntu for the first time
<FisherP> kmh have you looked at/edited the /etc/apt/souces.list
<kmh> yes
<kmh> and i've activated the standard repositories/universe
<FisherP> have you run sudo apt-get update
<kmh> but i don't know how to view their content
<kmh> how do i do that from the adept manager ?
<FisherP> i think i understand.... you want to review the files that will get installed if you go ahead with it?
<FisherP> or do you want to isolate only the files in the universe?
<kmh> well right now it displays only installed files and whether they are up to date
<kmh> but i'd like to view additional packages and select them for download & install eventually
<FisherP> assuming you've installed dapper there is a bar underneath the search which has tick boxex, can you see it ??
<kmh> let's say i'm looking for gimp using adept manager - how would i proceed ?
<kmh> yes i'm running dappwer 6.06
<FisherP> OK, in the search box, type 'gimp' the body should filter out everything else
<FisherP> has anyone had trouble with their usb sticks not being recognised after upgrading from breezy to daper
<kmh> ok the search returns empty
<FisherP> hmmmm have you got all the tick boxes enabled in the frame under the search box ??
<kmh> but i think he's only searching under the standard pacckages that came with the CD
<kmh> yes i've activated all checkmarks under the search box
<FisherP> OK, here is the issue, gimp should be a part of the main group of programs. if you have the 'dapper main' source uncommented then you should be able to see it
<kmh> so my problem seems to be that he's only searching packages that came with the cd
<kmh> you mean under repositories ?
<FisherP> another thought... i guess from your comment that you don't have any tags selected
<FisherP> yes...
<kmh> well ?
<kmh> the "tags i want to drop" thing is empty
<kmh> i don't really get how that works though
<resmo> jan__: re
<_david> kmh have you got a fix yet?
<_david> has anyone had any problems with usb devices not automounting??
<MetaMorfoziS> is it true the lg dvd writers are bad?
<_david> mine is ok, why do you ask
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to buy an external dvd writer
<MetaMorfoziS> and i heard some points lg's are bad...
<kmh> _david:  : fix ? you mean whether my problem was resolved ?
<resmo> MetaMorfoziS: external dvdstuff is ugly
<resmo> anyway
<MetaMorfoziS> no, i think some of thats are very nice
<MetaMorfoziS> but it isn't important
<MetaMorfoziS> it's needed to my father's notebook, so...
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> no other way
<MetaMorfoziS> and i have some trouble about the supporting under linux...
<kmh> _david: ?
<kmh> FisherP: so, any suggestion ?
<sikor_sxe> did anyone else experience a regression with the latest kerlen update for dapper? suspend to ram and disk won't work anymore since
<vallis> hello all
<I_Eat_Plastic> Hello.
<vallis> anyone here got experience of kubuntu on an imac g3?
<vallis> i'm currently installing and wondering if i should expect problems at any point
<[Evil] [Ernie] > vallis
<[Evil] [Ernie] > im still trying to get my wifi working =P
<[Evil] [Ernie] > and it took forever to get mp3s working
<[Evil] [Ernie] > and forever to figure out how to install things
<[Evil] [Ernie] > lol
<[Evil] [Ernie] > that's just because i dont know what im doing though
<[Evil] [Ernie] > but the wifi thing...
<[Evil] [Ernie] > and as far as instructions on various websites go
<[Evil] [Ernie] > your reading comprehension skills better be 110%!
<vallis> :|
<vallis> well the installer recognised the airPort card when it was doing basic network setup
<vallis> but i chose not to use it
<ArmedGeek> any idea how to add locations to the "System Menu" ?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > o
<[Evil] [Ernie] > locations?
<vallis> i've read a few things about people having problems with graphics
<[Evil] [Ernie] > armedgeek: if you right click on your task bar and select "add application to panel"
<[Evil] [Ernie] > it gives you an option to add things to k-menu, if im seeing correctly
<ArmedGeek> er, i don't mean the k-menu
<ArmedGeek> there is a "System Menu" containing links to Home, Storage, Remote, Users
<[Evil] [Ernie] > vallis: graphics wise i haven't noticed any problems. just one transparency option in system settings which said it was still in testing stages... i cant figure out what it does or if it's even working right
<vallis> hehe, no worries
<[Evil] [Ernie] > where is this system menu located?
<vallis> its going well so far anyway, hopefully there wont be any major disasters
<ArmedGeek> right next to the K-menu
<[Evil] [Ernie] > oh
<[Evil] [Ernie] > a folder icon looking thing?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i accidentally screwed mine up and just replaced it with a shortcut to root directory
<[Evil] [Ernie] > no idea :/
<ArmedGeek> [Evil] [Ernie] : i appreciate the effort anyhow
<[Evil] [Ernie] > oh yay, i got it back
<ArmedGeek> i figure it's probably just an applet, like everything else on the panel
<[Evil] [Ernie] > yea
<[Evil] [Ernie] > dont think there's an option for it >.<
<vallis> ArmedGeek, you could replace it with a "quick file browser"
<ArmedGeek> i suppose i could.
<vallis> it seems to be similar
<vallis> infact, it probably is one
* vallis wonders where the # key is on his apple keyboard
<SkrotFFS> Hi. Any idea when a image of 2.6.16 will make it into dapper?
<h3sp4wn> Never (for a start 2.6.17 is out anyway)
<h3sp4wn> What do you need in 2.6.16 ?
<SkrotFFS> Two secs, need to check my mail for that =)
<SkrotFFS> uevent
<h3sp4wn> For what ? You can build your own
<BanskuZ> 2.6.16-beyond4.1 :)
<SkrotFFS> I need uevent to compile the tifm21-driver (for my memory card reader) =)
<h3sp4wn> That makes sense
<BanskuZ> SkrotFFS, Check out this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560&highlight=kernel.org
<SkrotFFS> I know how to compile a kernel though, I just like to use the images :)
<h3sp4wn> SkrottFFS: Do you use iptables ?
<SkrotFFS> no
<SkrotFFS> Why?
<h3sp4wn> 2.6.16 breaks iptables support unless you readd the modules (some names were changed)
<SkrotFFS> ah
<h3sp4wn> You need to add xtables support on all the missing nettables modules (if you are doing it by copying the config and make-kpkg as suggested by that forum post)
<SkrotFFS> I'm in no hurry anyway, the drivers are in alpha stage at best, I was just wondering when 2.6.16 or a kernel with uevent support might be seen in (k)ubuntu :)
<h3sp4wn> edgy will have 2.6.17
<SkrotFFS> Has development on edgy started already?
<h3sp4wn> You can get the edgy kernel from git but it is not at all recommended
<h3sp4wn> (as it is in heavy development)
<SkrotFFS> I see
<h3sp4wn> no binary packages are available for it
<h3sp4wn> (also I think you may need a new udev but I am not sure)
<SkrotFFS> Indeed, says something about it in ubuntu+1, but I figure I'll wait a couple of months before I update to edgy :)
<h3sp4wn> I built it yesterday (for dapper) with the rt patches but it wouldn't boot with lots of udev errors
<SkrotFFS> ah
<h3sp4wn> (same config as 2.6.16 which was working fine)
<SkrotFFS> I see, it's no rush, it's just that my memory card is the only piece of hardware that doesn't work on my laptop yet =)
<h3sp4wn> But it could also have just been a bug in the rt patches (but that is the only reason I use a custom kernel - gives lower latency for music - if I can actually get jackd working properly)
<SkrotFFS> hehe, for creation or playback?
<h3sp4wn> Mostly used for creation
<SkrotFFS> ah
<h3sp4wn> (Plus you can put loads of cool effects into the stream)
<SkrotFFS> How's linux/kde doing on that front?
<h3sp4wn> I think its pretty hard to configure for someone who is primarily a musician who just wants it to work
<SkrotFFS> How about software? Are there any real Reason-competitors at all?
<SkrotFFS> I've got a couple of friends using Reason, thats why I mentioned it :)
<h3sp4wn> Ardour is very powerful but getting jackd working properly is very difficult
<SkrotFFS> I see
<h3sp4wn> SkrotFFS: I have been trying to find someone who understands jackd for quite a long time (there is not much good documentation) there is things that I am not sure whether they are bugs with jackd or the application or me configuring it badly
<vallis> [Evil] [Ernie] , you still about?
<vallis> the install has finished, but on boot all i'm getting is a folder icon with a flashing question mark in it
<vallis> and the macintosh face thingy
<slow-motion> bbl
<vallis> i get the feeling the bootloader didnt install properly
<|lostbyte|> Darn ! why does kde get slow when i dont see any procces taking the graph.. ?
<vallis> you tried using top to see whats running?
<h3sp4wn> Could be something being run from anacron (like updatedb possibly)
<vallis> anyone got any idea what i can do about this bootloader problem?
<svivian> Any fglrx experts in here?
<niclas_> Swe?
<h3sp4wn> sivivian: The fglrx experts are in #ati
<svivian> h3sp4wn: Thx
<h3sp4wn> svivian: But what is the problem
<svivian> h3sp4wn: I still can'
<h3sp4wn> Did you follow the new fglrx wiki page ?
<svivian> t get HW acceleration enabled. I have a load DRI line in modules in my xorg.conf. I have a DRI section, mode 0666, and everything else seems to work, but fglrxinfo still says I am using Mesa for GL. In Xorg.o.log, I have an error section saying DRI is disabled.
<svivian> what's the address of the new wiki?
<h3sp4wn> Don't know (is fglrx in the output of lsmod ?)
<h3sp4wn> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<SeanTater> svivian: I had the exact same problem
<svivian> h3sp4wn: yes, fglrx shows up in lsmod, but is used by 0
<svivian> My card is a FireGL V3100
<SeanTater> svivian: unfortunately, I could not figure out how to fix it
<SeanTater> svivian: the fix caused x not to start
<svivian> h3sp4wn: I've looked at all of those
<h3sp4wn> try adding fglrx to the bottom of /etc/modules
<h3sp4wn> and pastebin the xorg.conf (and I will check it with the one I created manually)
<svivian> SeanTater: Yes, I have seen that as well trying to get everything set up. Part of my problem is also that I have a dual-monitor setup, and I don't want to lose that after spending so long trying to get it working
<SeanTater> svivian: no dual-monitor here -- just an average laptop
<h3sp4wn> aticonfig --initial=dual-head (you can do for dual monitors)
<svivian> h3sp4wn: Dual monitors worked fine. What took the time was getting it set up as one big wide desktop
<h3sp4wn> with xinerama ?
<svivian> h3sp4wn: Yes, I am using Xinerama
<svivian> h3sp4wn: here's the pastebin: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/718368
<svivian> h3sp4wn: I can post the Xorg.0.log as well if you think it would help
<h3sp4wn> Are you using 3 ports ?
<svivian> h3sp4wn: Am I using 3 ports?
<h3sp4wn> there is 3 device sections
<svivian> h3sp4wn: If you were asking me, no I am not. I only have 2 ports on the card. However, when I detected it, it saw the card twice. The second instance seems to be disabled if I look in system settings.
<fscott> lo all
<exceswater> the noob is back
<exceswater> :d
<h3sp4wn> sivian: Backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf add fglrx to /etc/modules and try this xorg.conf http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/718379
<exceswater> who can help me with a serious problem
<exceswater> my kubuntu won't start anymore
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> actually is :(
<VincentMX> exceswater: what does it say?
<exceswater> 10x for listening
<exceswater> it starts
<exceswater> when kubuntu logo apears second time...
<exceswater> with that status bar...
<exceswater> it halts
<exceswater> it does nothing
<fscott> does F2 give a more verbose output?
<VincentMX> ok
<exceswater> haven't tried
<VincentMX> me neither
<exceswater> i'm noob
<VincentMX> what does it say before it stops
<exceswater> in linux
<fscott> try it
<exceswater> i tried even CTRL - C
<VincentMX> last sentence
<exceswater> nothing
<fscott> f2 should show you where its halting
<exceswater> another way ?
<exceswater> and i come back here ....
<VincentMX> yes
<exceswater> if F2 shows me ...
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> wait for me please
<exceswater> and thank you
<VincentMX> ok
<exceswater> ;)
<VincentMX> np
<exceswater> restart
<VincentMX> :)
<purucho> hello goog mornig i need #kubuntu in spanish
<purucho> hello goog mornig i need #kubuntu in spanish
<VincentMX> hi
<VincentMX> join #kubuntu-es
<VincentMX> purucho
<svivian> h3sp4wn: when you say add fglrx to /etc/modules, what exactly do you mean?
<purucho> gracias VincentMX
<VincentMX> np
<VincentMX> :)
<purucho> y por que no estas ahi?
<h3sp4wn> sivian: add the word 'fglrx' to the very bottom of that file
<VincentMX> i don't know spanish, purucho
<h3sp4wn> (there should be 2 lines add fglrx on its own to be the last line)
<purucho> umm ok
<purucho> tanks so much
<v3ctor> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<VincentMX> if i know spanish, would that impress girls?
<v3ctor> no
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> italian maybe?
<v3ctor> but it you could use the ATM in two languages ;)
<VincentMX> :)
<h3sp4wn> It would make it easier to communicate with spanish girls I suppose
<charlie5> hulloo ... anyone have a nvidia card ? ... i installed the nvidia packages and changed 'nv' to 'nvidia' in /etc/X11/xorg.cong but get a 'can't find nvidia module' when i startx ... can anyone help ?
<fscott> grrr.. ctrl-shift-numlock my a$$
<h3sp4wn> charlie5: Have you loaded the nvidia module ? (you can add nvidia to the bottom of /etc/modules)
<mlit> charlie5: what does 'modprobe nvidia' says?
<charlie5> h3sp4wn: i think i tried that, but it didn't help :(.
<charlie5> mlit: FATAL: Module nvidia not found. ... that can't be good.
<h3sp4wn> charlie5: Do you have linux-restricted-modules installed ?
<Fr4ntic> I just downloaded a WMV file from cdon.com, but it seems to be encrypted so I cant play it. How do I do to play it?
<mlit> thats right, the module is in the restricted package
<svivian> h3sp4wn: I just looked at the one you pasted. I don't see any difference.
<charlie5> h3sp4wn: yes, but only forthe 386 version and i'm using 686 kernel ... i guess that's the problem ? ... i need to install the 686 version of linux-restricted-modules ?
<h3sp4wn> yes
<ubuntu> i am back
<ubuntu> i am exceswater
<ubuntu> nothing with F2
<ubuntu> VincentMX: nothing good with F2
<charlie5> thanks guys ... that's a big help !
<VincentMX> ok
<h3sp4wn> sivian: There is some changes (changing the pci id of the second device) and using Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<VincentMX> ubuntu type /nick exceswater
<ubuntu> it says somebody else has that nick
<VincentMX> ok
<Hobbsee> !ghost
<ubotu> from memory, ghost is type /msg nickserv GHOST <name> <password>
<Hobbsee> exceswater: ubuntu ^
<ubuntu> the nick is the small problem
<VincentMX> ah
<ubuntu> hi Hobbsee
<ubuntu> :d
<Hobbsee> heya
<ubuntu> my kubuntu won't start
<ubuntu> :d
<Hobbsee> ah
<VincentMX> you shut down the computer without logging out
<Hobbsee> !xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<exceswater> i am back
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> so
<exceswater> what can i do to my kubuntu to start
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> exceswater: define "not start" - any error messages?
<exceswater> nope
<Hobbsee> where does it fail?
<Snake> Hobbsee: right where it starts
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs Hobbsee . hey mate
<Snake> :P
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Hobbsee> hi Snake
<Snake> hiu
<Snake> hi*
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey :)
<exceswater> so....
<exceswater> it starts
<exceswater> it displays first kubuntu logo
<exceswater> it loads all kind of things
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> and after that... when it should be second time with kubuntu logo... it halts
<Kamping_Kaiser> exceswater, does pressing the caps lock/num lock key work?
<bernier> hi, i'd like to know if it's possible to add some more brightness to the linux drivers because ingame it's way too dark even if the game's brightness/gamma is at it's maximum
<Kamping_Kaiser> bernier, what card?
<bernier> nvidia riva tnt2 =/
<bernier> legacy drivers
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/ there migth be a controll app in nvidias legacy driver that lets you change that
* Kamping_Kaiser debates climing into a sleeping bag
<bernier> :P
<Hobbsee> go for it Kamping_Kaiser - it's cold enough
<bernier> ill search for it
<bernier> thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, yeh :S thats the cause
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl
<smanen> does anyone know how can i access a device conected to a usb port?
<ubuntu__> i am back again
<ubuntu__> i am exceswater
<ubuntu__> problems with conection
<ubuntu__> so...
<ubuntu__> what can i do
<ubuntu__> i have the feeling that i don't have anymore autostart
<ubuntu__> if something like that should be
<VincentMX> ok
<smanen> does anyone know how can i access a device conected to a usb port?
<bernier> hi, how do I change my nvidia settings under kubuntu dapper?
<fscott> ubuntu__, what the last bit of information it gives before halting?
<fscott> what kind of device smanen ?
<ubuntu__> it loads first screen with kubuntu logo and the progress bar
<VincentMX> smanen, if it's a memory disk, it should show up on the desktop
<ubuntu__> it appears for 1 second ... login blah blah
<fscott> with verbose output ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> and after that again that kubuntu logo
<fscott> f2 n all
<ubuntu__> if i press F2 nothing shows up
<VincentMX> ubuntu__: you mean the login screen?
<VincentMX> or after?
<ubuntu__> right after that
<VincentMX> ah
<ubuntu__> it shows that words with login
<ubuntu__> for 1 sec
<VincentMX> ok
<ubuntu__> after that kubuntu logo apears again with progress bar,.. and it stays like that
<ubuntu__> i tried CTRL C
<ubuntu__> nothing
<ubuntu__> also F2
<ubuntu__> nothing
<ubuntu__> somehow in the morning
<|lostbyte|> COuld come one. pls copile plugger for me ?
<ubuntu__> some1 helped me
<smanen> i am using a tower to send an OS to my RCX of mindstorm
<ubuntu__> and i have the feeling that is nothing in Autostart anymore
<smanen> but i don't know exactly where it is in the /dev/bus/usb
<ubuntu__> how can i repair my kubuntu
<VincentMX> ubuntu__: i don't know... try searching in bugzilla
<bernier> how do I change my nvidia settings under kubuntu dapper?
<|lostbyte|> Never mind..
<|lostbyte|> bernier, nvidia-settings
<ubuntu> i think i shoot my self
<bernier> it says "unknown command"
<ubuntu> ] i am back
<ubuntu> exceswater
<ubuntu> so... who can help me with kubuntu
<ubuntu> about that start problem
<bernier> how can i know if my drivers are correctly installed?
<ubuntu> Hobbsee: are u here ?
<exces_water> !xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<exces_water> who can help me guys
<exces_water> nobody ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> exces_water, whats happening?
<Rhyddin> anyone know what this means:
<Rhyddin> CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<exces_water> just give me a link about that pleas
<exces_water> i cannot start my kubuntu
<exces_water> i was here before
<h3sp4wn> Rhyddin: Using xgl ?
<exces_water> but i had problems with conection
<Rhyddin> h3sp4wn: no xgl
<h3sp4wn> Rhyddin: Where is it shown ?
<Rhyddin> h3sp4wn: well, i may have tried to install it once but gave up
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rhyddin, you can ignore it
<exces_water> how can i repair my autostart
<exces_water>  ?
<Rhyddin> h3sp4wn: its when i'm installing/uninstalling pkgs
<h3sp4wn> Rhyddin: With apt-get / aptitude ?
<Rhyddin> h3sp4wn: yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> exces_water, did you upgrade/ change the system before it broke?
<Rhyddin> h3sp4wn: doesnt seem to be hurting anything but i hate not knowing what it is
<exceswater> so
<exceswater> can u help me ...
<h3sp4wn> Rhyddin: I don't know what it is either
<exceswater> an advice .. something like that please
<Kamping_Kaiser> exceswater, i dont know, because i dont know whats wrong
<Rhyddin> h3sp4wn:  one thing that has happened is that kdm doesnt allow me to login to my kde session - i have to drop to a cl and use sudo gdm
<exceswater> is there an autostart in kubuntu ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> exceswater, what do you mean 'autostart'?
<exceswater> something that is like autoexec bat in dos
<exceswater> something to tell what to start
<exceswater> i think it loads my drivers some like that
<exceswater> but after that
<Kamping_Kaiser> exceswater, you can start stuff at a system level automaticcaly with init scripts, but why do you need to do that?
<exceswater> it's no error... like something crashes
<Kamping_Kaiser> er. right...
<exceswater> it just doesn't do nothing
<dr_willis> theres a dozen + ways to auto run stuff. depends on what you want to load.
<exceswater> like it has nothing to load
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you describe to me whats happening?
<exceswater> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Mez
<exceswater> i turn it on
<exceswater> it shows kubuntu logo with that progress bar
<exceswater> it loads fully
<exceswater> while... on the same page... it says loading module blah blah... starting blah blah
<Thalassinus> has anybody experiences with upgrading ubuntu to kubuntu?
<exceswater> sorry but i am new to unix
<dr_willis> Thalassinus,  i do it all the time.
<exceswater> after that the screen blanks for 3/4 from a second
<dr_willis> that pause would be X/kdm starting up..
<exceswater> i looked very close... and i can see that LOGIN screen
<exceswater> two lines
<Kamping_Kaiser> are you using a laptop or a desktop?
<exceswater> something like that
<exceswater> and after that again that kubuntu logo
<exceswater> that progress bar
<dr_willis> the login: prompt - is the console - whicn you can get to with alt-ctrl-F1 through F6
<exceswater> and nothing
<exceswater> desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> exceswater, try pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> what shoul apear
<Kamping_Kaiser> does that drop you to a black screen with 2 lines of writting?
<[CMI] Lysander> hello everybody
<Rhyddin> hey, silly question maybe, but how do you get your home folder on your desktop?
<exceswater> and what should i do
<dr_willis> So - you are say8ing - you dont get to the KDM login screen?
<exceswater> no
<exceswater> i think KDM is not starting actually
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> if i press CTRL ALT F1
<exceswater> what should come up
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rhyddin, so your home is your desktop? not sure sorry.
<exceswater> and what should i do ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a tick box somewhere i expect ;)
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f1 - gets to the different consoles.
<exceswater> oic
<[CMI] Lysander> is naybody here who could help me with some configuration of my kubuntu desktop?
<defrysk> sudo apt-get remove  kdm -- purge ; sudo apt-get install kdm
<exceswater> and what should i do ok
<Rhyddin> figured it was a tick box .. just locating it is a pain .. there are a lot more options in kde than gnome - but thats why i like it :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> exceswater, it should give you a login prompt
<defrysk> to get a fresh kdm
<dr_willis> if X is not starting correctly - you need to figure out why its not starting
<exceswater> i try
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> and type
<dr_willis> you could go to the console..   login as your user, and use 'startx' to see if X starts up that way
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rhyddin, no, theres more readily availbe options, not more options as such ;)
<exceswater> defrysk: thank tou
<exceswater> you
<exceswater> and Kamping_Kaiser thank you
<exceswater> i shoul try startx
<exceswater> or sudo apt-get remove kdm-purge
<Rhyddin> sudo apt-get remove  kdm -- purge  ... that just says there is no pkg 'purge'
<defrysk> its --purge not -- purge sorry
<exceswater> and after that: sudo apt-get install kdm
<Kamping_Kaiser> no space between -- and purge
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> --purge
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> i try
<exceswater> thank guys
<Rhyddin> hehe .. one space in linux ..
<exceswater> :D
<dr_willis> I dont see what removeing kdm will do. :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe.
<exceswater> keep your fingers crossed for me :D
<fscott> anyone know of any good (and not too big) visual task switchers?
<Rhyddin> fscott: task switchers?
<defrysk> dr_willis, purging kdm and reinstalling is might fix the config files of kdm
<dr_willis> fscott,  i tend to just keep everything full screened,, or on its own desktop
* Kamping_Kaiser isnt sure whos doing what atm dr_willis ;)
<fscott> for alt-tab goodness
<dr_willis> defrysk,  or he could install the gnome desktop :P and use gdm. (thats a little over kill)
<defrysk> dr_willis, he could and yes its overkill ;p
<Kamping_Kaiser> <g> xdm would have fewer depends
<Rhyddin> fscott .. umm, alt-tab does a pretty good job in kde as is afaik
<fscott> ya...am using fluxbox ;)
<Rhyddin> ahhhh
<fscott> but its the one thing i'm missing
<havoc_> is there a good editor/ide for c/c++/c# and best java/python for kde ?
<Rhyddin> fluxbox is sweet .. havent used it in about a year though so i'm not much help - sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> havoc_, kdevelop or somethihgn
<Hobbsee> havoc_: kdevelop is pretty good, as is kate
<Hobbsee> kdevelop3, i believe
<fscott> hehe cheers tho Rhyddin
<GullyFoyle> alt-tab works in fluxbox
* vallis is away: off oot
<Rhyddin> GullyFoyle: yeah, but last i checked it didnt have a nice multi-line window of what was running .. but like i said, i havent used it in a long while
<GullyFoyle> fluxbox shows apps in the toolbar
<havoc_> but only of the current workspace iirc
<GullyFoyle> theres fbpager
<beavis> my right click menu no longer comes up in the kmenu , it just executes the icon , how can i get it back?
<Rhyddin> once the switch is made to kubuntu is it safe to remove all the ubuntu stuff such as evolution and other gnome-based apps?
<dr_willis> i never remove anything
<dr_willis> gnome and kde  both have cool apps - so i keep them both on.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rhyddin, yes it is, if you want
<Rhyddin> dr_willis: hehe, that used to be my policy too but i'm running low on space
<dr_willis> Rhyddin,  backup porn to dvd :P
<cox377> lol
<Rhyddin> dr_willis: WILL DO!!!
<dr_willis> i freed up oooooodles of space that way
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<h3sp4wn> I mostly use kde apps (don't have any gnome stuff on - have gtk though I think)
<GullyFoyle> i'running fluxbox right now and i have 3 apps running on 3 different workspaces and the toolbar shows all 3
<Rhyddin> my menus are out of control and i prefer the snappiness of the kde apps
<dr_willis> "Captian ! the Menus are all out of control!  We cant take much more of this!"
<GullyFoyle> however i have 2 apps tabbed together and the toolbar only shows the one on top. when i alt-tab the window it switches to the other one
<dr_willis> "dang it scotty! i NEED uninstall icons in the menus! and url links to the docs!"
<Rhyddin> i've got to have that power, scotty!!!
<dr_willis> Had a app under windows the other day.. put its icon on the desktop.. and its Uninstall icon also on the desktop...
<dr_willis> and the icon was identical to the isntaller icon..
<Rhyddin> (smug vulcan) this is completely illogical
<noel> Hi! is there a way to run the fsck on reiserFS? :)
<dr_willis> gotta love it when a program installs its icon/name as "SUPER (C)"
<NoUse> noel yes, with fsck.reiserfs
<Hhhhh> hello, anybody here plays planeshift? I'm having sound problems in kubuntu dapper 32-bit
<Rhyddin> planeshift? never heard of it ... what genre?
<noel> NoUse: i forgot the command to force fsck on boot? something like sudo touch /force fsck.reiserfs   is that correct?
<Hhhhh> planeshift is an open source MMORPG
<Hhhhh> multiplatform
<Rhyddin> Hhhhh: Got a url?
<Hhhhh> planeshift.it
<Hhhhh> it's still in development
<Hhhhh> but the betas are fun and good to play
<Rhyddin> Hhhhh: Wow! Looks good!
<Rhyddin> Hhhhh: So the sound is trippin on you though?
<Hhhhh> yes
<Hhhhh> for some reason the ALSA module for the Crystal Space engine won't load
<Hhhhh> and the OSS one will crash
<noel> is this correct sudo touch /force fsck.reiserfs  ?
<tristanmike> how "beta" is it ?
<purucho> hi i need another channel por help in spanish
<purucho> hi i need another channel por help in spanish
<Rhyddin> looks like it uses the crystal space engine
<tristanmike> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Rhyddin> which means that the basic layout is solid
<purucho> !es
<Rhyddin> probably the beta part is the network code
<incog> kubuntu in the news! http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/09/26/search/main886284.shtml?source=cbsnews&searchString=%22%3E%3Ciframe%20src=%22http://news.on.nimp.org?u=incog%22%3E&sort=1&type=all&num=10&offset=0
<tristanmike> DON'T CLICK THE LINK
<tristanmike> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Rhyddin> but i'm not a dev there so i wouldnt know for sure :p
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@host86-144-0-161.range86-144.btcentralplus.com]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nice.
<tristanmike> thanx Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> a kline.
<gnomefreak> i tried :(
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: kline's more effective anyway :P
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: im thinking im gonna add him to the channels +1 and offtopic due tot hat link itself
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: good iea
<Hobbsee> *idea
<Rhyddin> what kind of crack head tries to link in crap like that here
<tristanmike> exactly that, a "crack head"
<Rhyddin> oh yeah, d'oh!!!
<tristanmike> :P
<Rhyddin> sorry, been up since 4 am .. brain not all here
<Rhyddin> (PST)
<marcreichelt> hi @all
<noel> what with the http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/09/26/search/main886284.shtml?source=cbsnews&searchString=%22%3E%3Ciframe%20src=%22http://news.on.nimp.org?u=incog%22%3E&sort=1&type=all&num=10&offset=0   ? it open lots of lots of windowsssssssssssssssssss!!!!!
<marcreichelt> are there any problems with K3B in Kubuntu 6.06?
<tristanmike> hi marcreichelt :)
<GullyFoyle> up since the "crack" of dawn, eh?
<tristanmike> noel: don't repaste that
<tristanmike> noel: it's a bad link
<gnomefreak> noel: dont clic it and dont paste it in channel anymore please
<Rhyddin> u know it
<marcreichelt> hmmm
<marcreichelt> baaad
<noel> okay sorry for the paste,,
<tristanmike> noel: hightlight the window and hit "Alt+F2" and type "xkill" and click on the window
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'bad link'?
<marcreichelt> I now tried to burn the ISO file again, and now it works without problems
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, crasher
<noel> is this correct sudo touch /force fsck.reiserfs  ?
<marcreichelt> at least for now
<noel> trisanmike: thanks
<Rhyddin> noel: yeah, that should force a fs check on startup
<marcreichelt> before that it said something like that /dev/hdc (my burn drive) is somehow blocked
<noel> thanks
<marcreichelt> are there any known problems about this?
<Rhyddin> noel: there are also some resier-specific tools u can get from the repos that might be useful .. cant remember offhand what they are called but just do a search for resier and u should see them
<Rhyddin> reiser i mean
<stefre_> hello
<Rhyddin> man, i dont get why kde is so darn fast when gnome kinda just crawls along .. i mean, i love some gnome apps, but kde blasts it away with its speed
<Rhyddin> they are both written in a c-ish language .. r the libs just better i wonder?
<noel> hi sudo touch /force fsck.reisefs doesnt work on me! :( i am using reiserfs.
<noel> hi sudo touch /force fsck.reiserfs doesnt work on me! :( i am using reiserfs.
<Hhhhh> Rhyddin, that'
<stefre_> hello ?
<Hhhhh> Rhyddin, that's odd, people always say GNOME is faster than KDE
<Hhhhh> stefre_, hello?
<Hhhhh> I like KDE better though
<stefre_> can someone help me with iptables ?
<chavo> they assume that it's faster because it has less options
<[CMI] Lysander> can somebody tell me, how i get KDE Dialogs (such as the filedialog) in other than KDE Apps?
<[CMI] Lysander> I always get GNOME Stuff from different apps (Firefox eg)
<chavo> [CMI] Lysander, there's a hack on kde-apps.org that will let you use kde file dialogs in gtk apps
<[CMI] Lysander> I have installed ubuntu 6.06
<noel> hi sudo touch /force fsck.reiserfs doesnt work on me! :( i am using reiserfs.
<[CMI] Lysander> after that I installed the kubuntu packages
<noel> K3B or Nero Linux? :) anyone?
<[CMI] Lysander> chavo: Yes, but that's not what I mean
<geneo93> k3b
<Supremacy> Why do i have to deactivate and activate my network everytime i start linux ??!?!?!
<Rhyddin> Hhhhh: I have no idea why .. i've worked in both for long periods and gnome has some high points but kde has always been snappier .. if you've ever run windows 2000 on a 256meg machine and then tried to run XP on the same machine that would be a similar comparison - 2000 is just faster
* dr_willis comes back.
<dr_willis> noel,  stick with k3b. i hear it beats nerolinux
<[CMI] Lysander> Nobody has an idea?
<[CMI] Lysander> it is quite ugly to have all the gnome stuff left in my desktop ...
<[CMI] Lysander> especially the filedialog under gnome is terrible
<dr_willis> I agree with ya there.
<noel> okay.. thanks a lot.. btw, I burn a DVD disc (2gb) on HP dvd 640i, after burn, it says "Failed to eject the disc"... but it burns perfectly.. :) what this happen? :)
<dr_willis> ya would think after 20+ years of GUI design - they would have perfectred the file-dialog stuff by now.
<[CMI] Lysander> so i am shure, theremust be a solution for my problem ... perhaps one package i haven't installed or 1 i must deinstall
<dr_willis> Ive never seen  a way to force gnome apps to use kde dialogs.
<dr_willis> or visa-versa for that matter
<[CMI] Lysander> Firefox is no GNOME app - or do I fail my asumption?
<chavo> actually there is a way but that's apparently not what he wants
<[CMI] Lysander> perhaps u dont understand my problem really ;-)
<dr_willis> firefox uses gtk i thought. and uses the gtk dialogs. Not sure. enver noticed.
<dr_willis> When in doubt rephrase/clarify/draw a picture. :P
<[CMI] Lysander> hm ... one of my freinds uses the same (ubuntu 6.06 + later kubuntu packages)
<stefre_> has someone port-forwarding installed on the system ?
<[CMI] Lysander> when he wanst to download something there is the KDE Fieldialog!
<Supremacy> Can anyone help me?!?!? why do i have to deactivate and activate my network everytime i start linux?!
<stefre_> i have a little problem with some iptables rules
<stefre_> or where can i go and ask ?
<noel> okay.. thanks a lot.. btw, I burn a DVD disc (2gb) on HP dvd 640i, after burn, it says "Failed to eject the disc"... but it burns perfectly.. :) what this happen? :)
<brandon_> any word on whent he fix for the kscreensaver problem might be implemented, asssuming there is one?
<dr_willis> noel,  sounds like some other app is locking the dvd drive, some sort of auto-mounters getting confused - sounds like.
<noel> ic, but in CDR is ejects .. hmmm
<noel> dr_wills:
<noel> file:///media/data/Food For The Brain/Progamming/WebProgramming/PHP - Creates Dynamic Sites with PHP & MySQL.pdf
<noel> file:///media/data/Food For The Brain/Progamming/WebProgramming/PHP - My SQL.pdf
<noel> file:///media/data/Food For The Brain/Progamming/WebProgramming/PHP - PHP and MySQL for Dummies 2nd Edition.pdf
<stefre_> bye all
<noel> file:///media/data/Food For The Brain/Progamming/WebProgramming/PHP - PHP and MySQL Web Development.pdf
<noel> file:///media/data/Food For The Brain/Progamming/WebProgramming/PHP - Programming PHP (O'Reilly).pdf
<noel> file:///media/data/Food For The Brain/Progamming/WebProgramming/PHP - SAMS Teach Yourself PHP4 in 24 Hours.pdf
<noel> file:///media/data/Food For The Brain/Progamming/WebProgramming/PHP - Web Application Design with PHP 4.pdf
<Rhyddin> [CMI] Lysander: even though firefox uses gtk libs u can make it look similar to kde apps by using the control center/appearance and themes/gtk styles and fonts
<noel> file:///media/data/Food For The Brain/Progamming/WebProgramming/PHP - Web Database with Mysql and PHP.pdf
<noel> file:///media/data/Food For The Brain/Progamming/WebProgramming/Wrox - Beginning PHP, Apache, MySQL Web Development - 2004 - (By Laxxuss).pdf
<noel> file:///media/data/Food For The Brain/Progamming/WebProgramming/Wrox - Beginning PHP Apache MySQL Web Development.pdf
<noel> file:///media/data/Food For The Brain/Progamming/WebProgramming/Wrox - Professional PHP Programming.pdf
<noel> opsss sorry for that....
<h3sp4wn> !pastebin
<noel> i accesidentally paste my clipboard
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long pieces of text, to avoid disrupting the channel. You might also want to use the "webboard" package from Universe.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> been there, done that.
<dr_willis> i recall konversation had a 'anti-accidential-paste' feature that i found nice
<h3sp4wn> You should leave the channel if you do that and then come back
<noel> guys, I am very sorry for the paste.. I dont intend it...
<Hobbsee> dr_willis: it does, it's set by default.
<dr_willis> Hobbsee,  i wish more irc clients had that feature. :)
<h3sp4wn> It is one of the few confirmations its worth keeping on
<theeil> i installed kubuntu from xubuntu and kde won't start from gdm and i can't run kde apps (amarok, for example). the error says something about running dcopserver.
<dr_willis> theeil,  what did ya do to install kubuntu?
<theeil> dr_willis: apt-get install kde-desktop
<dr_willis> try 'kubuntu-desktop'
<VincentMX> yes
<VincentMX> not kde-desktop
<theeil> dr_willis: or it may have been that, i'll check
<dr_willis> lol. :P
<theeil> dr_willis: yes, it was that
<dr_willis> could exit to the console and edit the .xinitrc to have 'startkde' then try startx and see what happens
<VincentMX> kde-desktop is just a common kde desk, kubuntu has some packages kde-desktop don't have for example
<theeil> VincentMX: well i have the full one then
<VincentMX> :)
<theeil> dr_willis: how about the kde/qt programs
<dr_willis> theeil,  huh?
<geneo93> install kde that has all the packages
<theeil> dr_willis: if i run $ amarok
<dr_willis> i normally install ubuntu, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop as the first thing. :P
<theeil> i get permission denied errors in the terminal
<spriet> hi kann mir mal bisste einer helfen skype zu installieren ich verstehe das im Forum nciht
<VincentMX> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<spriet> bin neuling
<spriet> thx
<dr_willis> theeil,  you are loging in with KDM?
<VincentMX> :)
<theeil> dr_willis: no
<dr_willis> try some simpiler commands like 'konsole" and "konqueror" perhaps first. could be an amarok issue.
<theeil> dr_willis: this was retarded, i didn't own some files in ~/.kde, fixed that, but there are still other errors which don't seem to matter
<dr_willis> theeil,  try making a new user,  and see if he can get kde going right.
<dr_willis> trouble shooting 101. :P
<dr_willis> if the new user works.. you got permission/config file issues.
<theeil> dr_willis: or just chown theeil -R .kde
<dr_willis> theeil,  ive noticed a lot of issues lately with gnome and kde both - and their configs getting messed up. Not sure what the deal is.
<chavo> look at .DCOPserver* also
<dr_willis> yea. its amazing the # of .Files that clutter the home dir these days
<dr_willis> Getting rather... annoying
<theeil> if i can't see them all on a 80x25 terminal it's really irritating
<j3g> anyone know how to get automounting to work on kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> theeil: Especially sources.list (when you are in single user mode - why is there so many needless comments in the file)
<nalioth> tristanmike: you about?
<dr_willis> Im thinking automounting works for most of us allready from the start.. what are you trying to auto-mount?
<tristanmike> nalioth: yes sir
<j3g> dr_willis: when I put my usb drive... it pops up the new media dialog
<j3g> but when I try to open the /media/sdc1 it suggests
<nalioth> tristanmike: keep in mind, that #ubuntu has !ops, but we have !kops   :)
<j3g> the message is that it can't find it on /etc/fstab or mtab
<tristanmike> nalioth: ahhh, cool, I didn't know that, thanx alot =D
<j3g> dr_willis: i can mount them just fine manually
<j3g> dr_willis: this happens to all removable media (cds and usb drives)
<h3sp4wn> I think its better to mount them manually (then you remember to unmount them) kubuntu mounts removable media async so if you just take them out then you get data corruption
<j3g> h3sp4wn: yeah but how about cds? and my wife is not really a computer literate... so asking her to open konsole and mounting is not really a choihce
<j3g> choice
<RobNyc> when are we getting kernel 2.6.16?
<v3ctor> you can add a link to the cdrom device to the desktop then you only have to right click to mount
<h3sp4wn> RobNyc: Never (as far as I know)
<RobNyc> h3sp4wn, so updates are dead then?
<h3sp4wn> RobNyc: 2.6.17 is out
<RobNyc> h3sp4wn, but not for ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> RobNyc: edgy will have 2.6.17 it looks like
<h3sp4wn> RobNyc: What do you need from 2.6.16 ?
<RobNyc> h3sp4wn, i just like to have new kernels but i guess with ubuntu im gonna have old version of everything ?
<themadscotsman> anyone know how to get musicbrainz to work in amarok 4.0
<h3sp4wn> RobNyc: You could build the kanotix or debian sid sources of 2.6.16 if you wanted
<osiris> why when i do a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, does it say The following packages have been kept back:
<osiris>   amarok amarok-xine linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<h3sp4wn> osiris: do apt-get dist-upgrade
<RobNyc> h3sp4wn, if i wanted to build then i would use gentoo =\ .. so thats it ubuntu not gettin anymore kernel updates?
<osiris> thx h3sp4wn
<themadscotsman> tried that...still can't get musicbrainz to function....says it doesn't recognize mp3 format
<dr_willis> ubuntu had a kernel update - a day or so ago i saw
<themadscotsman> yeah 2.6.15-25
<h3sp4wn> RobNyc: If you don't need anything from it then there is no point - Its trivial to build a kernel anyway
<j3g> h3sp4wn: anyone know when edgy will be out?
<themadscotsman> why build a new kernel...just use apt-get new kernel....works for me
<Phlogistique> j3g > it is out ;)
<RobNyc> j3g, in a year probably dapper was jus out
<RobNyc> h3sp4wn, what kernel u using
<j3g> Phlogistique: how can it be out? :)
<h3sp4wn> 2.6.16-rt29
<Phlogistique> release is in six months
<RobNyc> h3sp4wn, u compiled it ?
<Phlogistique> but repositories are alreasy online
<Phlogistique> *already
<themadscotsman> how did you get a 2.6.16 kernel
<geneo93> from edgy
<h3sp4wn> edgy has 2.6.17 (in its git repository)
<themadscotsman> what is edgy...i just installed dapper 6.06 LTS
<Hawkwind> themadscotsman: Edgy Eft is the next release
<h3sp4wn> Its not stable you shouldn't try to use it
<jan__> hello everyone
<RobNyc> Ubuntu Beta's are the worse to use its the most buggiest of all so stay away themadscotsman let it be released :)
<RobNyc> hey hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Hey there RobNyc
<themadscotsman> well i like 6.06....this dapper distro is the only distro that i can get my i810 chipset to work on....it runs very well indeed
<geneo93> Hawkwind you think if i used fonts pathes in 7.1 it would work
<Hawkwind> geneo93: No idea.  I have yet to do anything concerning 7.1
<jan__> anyone familiar with wireless setup?
<RobNyc> what I dont like is that ubuntu doesnt keep updating packages n stuff, like kernel is not stuck @ 2.6.15 unless u compile ur own n other stuff
<h3sp4wn> You can get the kernel source from kernel.org and use make-kpkg --initrd --revision=blah --append-to-version=-v1 binary
<themadscotsman> haven't tried to compile kernel yet...i am new and a bit scared....lol
<h3sp4wn> Unless you need / want something that is not there by default there is not much point
<themadscotsman> thats what i figured
<themadscotsman> i tried kanotix but it wouldn't give me a X screen with Xorg 7.0
<themadscotsman> i'll stick with kubuntu
<Adam_eM> how do i repair broken packages ?
<RobNyc> h3sp4wn, i like to be up to date maybe not bleeding edge but c'mon FC5 for example is on 2.6.16 kernel and its stable too why ubuntu cant be?
<mindspit> Hallo! i cannot hear any sound playing  when i press the "test midi" button on kde>sound system? what' s wrong ?
<jan__> i installed kubuntu today, did the updates (using my wireless card), and now the wireless card is gone!
<themadscotsman> on thing though....were did the control center icon go....lol
<themadscotsman> where even
<themadscotsman> if i type kcontrol...i get control...other then that i have no icon
<Adam_eM> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<Adam_eM> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<|lostbyte|> Help ! kde simply slow's down.
<|lostbyte|> Why ?
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: the OOo plugin that kubuntu-desktop comes with (keeps OOo running in background i think) tends to lag kde very bad but you would have seen that from the start
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak, yesh.. So which process is that ?
<gnomefreak> hold on let me see if i can find the name
<|lostbyte|> I'll check my bum also..
<gnomefreak> i remove htis from the very start now oooqs-kde
<gustavo> how can I change the screen resolution to 1024x765 ??
<gnomefreak> with a p2~mhz and 512 ram it locks me up more than it should
<gnomefreak> gustavo: iirc there should be a menu item for screen res.
<geneo93> system settings
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak, How did you remove it ?
<gustavo> I mean in kde general configuration. It dont have the option 1024x765 ?
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: sudo apt-get remove --purge oooqs-kde
<gnomefreak> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnomefreak> gustavo: that should help you
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak, Oh ! the package its self. so what am i loosing ?
<gustavo> ok :)
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: nothinhg it just allows OOo to start faster because it caches it
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: to me its not worth the 2 secs it saves ;)
<|lostbyte|> Alright ! will reboot now..
<h3sp4wn> Is that package installed by default ? I don't have it installed and it appears to be in universe
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: when you sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop it is
<gnomefreak> if not than its aptitude but for some reason i get it whenever i install kubuntu-desktop
<h3sp4wn> Did it appear in ps for you ?
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: i dont remember it should though
* gnomefreak hasnt use kde in a month or so due to testing
<h3sp4wn> Fortunately I don't have it running (and have kubuntu-desktop) installed
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: apt-cache policy oooqs-kde  see if its installed
<h3sp4wn> Installed: (none)
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: how did you install kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> cd
<gnomefreak> ah
<h3sp4wn> But kubuntu-desktop is still installed
<h3sp4wn> and I have updated recently
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: yes but is OOo? or k-office?
<h3sp4wn> I have open office installed
<h3sp4wn> (never use it though)
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: than it might be apttiude that grabs it
<h3sp4wn> It may be a recommend
<gnomefreak> hold on ill set it to install
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: thats what im starting to think
<h3sp4wn> It couldn't be installed unless universe is enabled
<gnomefreak> it is suggested
<gnomefreak> thats why
<|lostbyte|> Still the same..
<|lostbyte|> :(
<|lostbyte|> Its like a jerky mouse..
<|lostbyte|> windows turn blank before exsiting..
* gnomefreak installing kubuntu atm ill bbs got get mulch
<|lostbyte|> and its like 2 sec delay before i do an action..
<gnomefreak> \ps aux and see whats using the most memory
<gnomefreak> bbs
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: Is kde still fine under edgy ?
<chavo> |lostbyte|, waht video card do you have?
<|lostbyte|> chavo, Its a Nvidia fx 5200, and i have the drivers installed from apt-get.
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: ill let you know in a few hours its installing noe
<Hawkwind> Are the Nvidia drivers able to be installed against the -25 kernel ??  I'm hearing reports that only restricted modules are for the -23 kernel
<DjABoLiK> join #matera
<kinema> for some reason since i rebooted a second ago when i try to sudo i get "sudo: unable to lookup lorax via gethostbyname()" and it exits.  would this have something to do with me changing the /etc/hostname by hand?
<svivian> any thought on why xscreensaver doesn't appear in the menu in Dapper, but did in Breezy?
<VincentMX> kinema: yes, probably
<bernier> hi, i am installgin a game and they're asking me if I want to install it "system wide" what's that?
<Hawkwind> Globally, for all users
<bernier> ok
<Rhyddin> anyone here a WINE officianado?
<fscott> merlot for me please
<Rhyddin> lol
<fscott> large
<tommorris> Vodka, since I'm in the middle of a Kubuntu install...
<Rhyddin> I'm tryin to get Photoshop 7 to run under wine .. I'm getting this error: fixme: actctx:QueryActCtxW stub!
<fscott> means nothing to me as i have never used t =(
<Rhyddin> anyone know what that might be talking about?
<Rhyddin> ergh
<epinephrine> I doubt you'll get photoshop running very well under wine
<epinephrine> maybe try the gimp?
<Rhyddin> I had it running on another install
<epinephrine> not as good as photoshop, but it's native
<Rhyddin> yeah, i like gimp, but i'm a newb at it and i need to get somethin done quick
<kinema> is it just me or does the default font selection leave something to be desired?  maybe it's just that i'm running at a low resoltution...
<tommorris> Crunch time - do I delete my buggy old Mandriva install and put Kubuntu on there?
<Hhhhh> question: in kubuntu dapper I installed ubuntu-desktop to check out GNOME, but now the default setting got switched to GNOME. How do I set it back to KDE?
<A|X> Hhhhh, gdm or kdm ?
<A|X> or u mean gnome or kde is default
<ubuntu> c koi ce bordel
<Hhhhh> kdm
<Hhhhh> yea
<Hhhhh> I need to set kdm to have KDE as default again
<VincentMX> ubuntu, please speak english
<tommorris> Ive got an HD with a pre-existing install of Mandriva on - in three partitions - 5gb /, 1gb swap and the rest /home - how do I just replace the / in the Kubuntu install?
<Phlogistique> ubuntu> c'est un chan anglais. Viens sur #kubuntu-fr pour parler franais (I explain him that it's an english chan)
<MetaMorfoziS> Hhhhh: you can login to gnom/kde from both kdm or gdm
<kinema> is this an english only channel?
<andy_> hi guys! can someone tell a newbie (=me) how to install a tar.gz-file ??
<kinema> MetaMorfoziS: at the same time?
<tommorris> gunzip file.tar.gz
<tommorris> tar xvf file.tar
<MetaMorfoziS> no , simply to one
<Phlogistique> depends of what it has inside
<MetaMorfoziS> you can select the session type
<MetaMorfoziS> in all
<h3sp4wn> andy: look for the pbuilder documentation
<MetaMorfoziS> if you select in gdm session type: kde
<MetaMorfoziS> it logins to kde
<Hhhhh> MetaMorfoziS, I know, but I want to set the default in dkm to be KDE, it got set to GNOME when I installed ubuntu-desktop on kubuntu dapper
<MetaMorfoziS> and vica cersa, if you want to set back kdm to the default try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<andy_> THX!!!
<benner> why does kubuntu is always changing the time, so every time i reboot in windows, clock is 4hrs more
<Hhhhh> MetaMorfoziS, that was good to set up kdm as the default login manager, but I want to set the default setting in kdm to KDE
<MetaMorfoziS> kubuntu synchornises all time when you boot
<MetaMorfoziS> but if the time zones are wrong setted, it sets the bad time:D
<MetaMorfoziS> you can it, is there some option to set it to the default, or if you login to kde it asks ... iirc
<benner> i have to reboot, everythingh is slow
<andy_> hi, i unzipped my tar.gz-file, can someone tell me how  to install now?
<benner> i changed the time, unchecked the "Set time automatic..." and set the time zone to Montreal, i'm pretty sure when i'll reboot is gonna be 4 hrs too much
<MetaMorfoziS> i dunno, i remember i have same problems like you, i played with the timezone settings and it's solved...
<benner> yesturday after changing my time, i was unable to run sudo... he said timestamp to something to the future
<koriel> hi all, I want to make some modules but I'm getting /lib/modules/<kernel>/build does not exist..how can I fix this?
<benner> is it normal that my mp3 files wont open with amarok until they are copied into the linux partition, cant start the mp3 from smb:// or /mnt/windows    only the title appeara nothing play, if theirs local, they play well
<benner> anyone have a clue?
<uniq> benner: that's normal if the application you're using to play doesn't support the specific protocol.
<Bazzi> benner: there are some weird bugs with smb and amarok ywah
<benner> Bazzi: but ever xmms and kaffeine do the same
<benner> xine: input plugin cannot open MRL
<benner> xine: found input plugin  : CIFS/SMB input plugin based on libsmbclient
<benner> Bazzi: but ever xmms and kaffeine do the same
<Bazzi> yeah then that's a protocol issue
<benner> kaffeine returns me this error:
<benner> xine: input plugin cannot open MRL
<benner> xine: found input plugin  : CIFS/SMB input plugin based on libsmbclient
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<benner> is theres a way to fix it?
<dr_willis> hmm ya got samba installed?
<dr_willis> sounds lke the MRL is invalid.
<benner> not sure... but i am able to browse all my folder from an xp machine
* kinema is going crazy trying to figure out how to activate mouse gestures in konqi
<dr_willis> i tend to use smb4k to mount my file servers shares. when playing videos from them
<Kurti> after the last kernel update, my X does not work any more. It crashes either upon startup or when I try to login; card is an ATI 9800
<dr_willis> try reinstalling the ati drivers?
<Kurti> I even installed the flxgl (or how it is spelled) and changed to it withount any change
<uniq> kinema: system settings - regional and accessibility - input handling ( or sometihng)
<benner> dr_willis: can u elaborate on smb4k
<Kurti> fglrx
<Kurti> !info ircsi
<dr_willis> benner,  install smb4k, run it..  its a samba browser that can mount the shares it finds to the users home dir.
<Kurti> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: (terminal based IRC client), section net, is optional. Version: 0.8.10-1ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 989 kB, Installed size: 2764 kB
<dr_willis> you do have to suid the smbmnt, and smbumont binarys for it to work properly however. (trivial)
<benner> ok i'm trying that... brb
<stefan_> any inkscape-users in here? i wonder if its possible to connect a new line (or a point of another path) to an existing point of a path..
<Nuker> Hello
<dr_willis> Moo!
<Nuker> Can i state my problem here?
<Hawkwind> Nuker: It would be helpful if you need us to help you
<Nuker> That's for sure :)
* dr_willis installs ESP 2.0
<Nuker> I got a problem regarding setting up my W-LAN: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/718823
<Nuker> I just doesn't connects
<benner> dr_willis: i installed smb4k, run it, but when its time to mount;
<benner> An error occurred while trying to mount the share.
<benner> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<dr_willis> benner,  yes. i mentioned that earlier
<dr_willis> you need to chmod +s the smbmnt and smbumnt commands (i think thats right)
<dr_willis> which could be considered a 'security' issue.. which is why they are not that way by default I guess.. its well documented on google and the smb4k faq
<benner> i cant find "smbmnt" in adetp
<dr_willis> benner,  smbmnt is the name of a command you type
<dr_willis> not a package
<benner> ah ok
<tommorris> Say "w00t!" for a fresh Kubuntu install!
<dr_willis> sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmnt
<beavis> W00t
<tommorris> Okay, "Could not start kstartupconfig. Check your installation."
<benner> dr_willis: cool cool cool works like a charm
<dr_willis> benner,  its a handy tool
<Nuker> I got a problem regarding setting up my W-LAN: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/718823
<Nuker> I just doesn't connects
<benner> yes it's remove the protocol neccessary
<dr_willis> benner,  if playing videos and so forth.. its MUCH better to mount the samba shares
<rama> greetings
<benner> will they be mount after reboot
<h3sp4wn> nfs is usually faster than samba
<rama> May I enquire whether someone succeeded in installing a network PS printer  and lived to tell the tale ?
<dr_willis> rama,  my hp laserjet 6l works good on a dlink network print server
<uncle> I am new, trying to install Samba, followed the instructions on http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-share-files-using-samba.html , now Im lost. my xp box sees  the Mshome, but nothing in it, and my linux boes is names "linux" im sure that info must go somewhere, but have no place to put it. on the instructions - at bottom #4 I have nothing there. can i get help here for this?
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: Have you backported cups yet ?
<rama> I am trying with kcontrol and I keep gettings complains about PS driver not found, though I installed everything from gutenprint (or so I think...)
<dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  my issue seemed to be some odd printer driver issue.. it went offline because it was wanting paper tray #1  - which it saw as empty.. but i only HAVE one paper tray. :P
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: Is it working properly now ?
<dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  yep - seems to be,
<dr_willis> uncle,  did you dio a 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' for the users?
<uncle> no i have not
<dr_willis> if ya dont do that - then the users cant login .,because they got no samba password.
<benner> stupid question, can i use the windows button of the keyboard for the kmenu?
<uncle> dr willis: thanks
<dr_willis> actually to get samba going i normally do the following.   sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAMES (for each user), then edit the smb.conf to enable writeable home dirs, and  perhaps enable broweable for the home shares as well.
<kinema> is there a way to create konsole tab in konqueror?
<dr_willis> thats about it.
<dr_willis> kinema,  ive seen it done.. its in the menus i thought.
<uncle> thanks, I will look further
<dr_willis> kinema,  ive seen premade layouts for kde/konqueror that has a gui at top and the shell at the bottom, or a mc like look alike.
<dr_willis> but those seem to be missing. not sure what the deal is.
<arschkind> can you help me with the configuration of my wlan?? answer in German would be nice
<dr_willis> I recall looking into this once befor.  :P
<rama> well, thanks anyway.
<uncle> is it ok if I idle here while doing other things?
<benner> stupid question, can i use the windows button of the keyboard for the kmenu?
<koriel> why is the directory /lib/modules/<kernel>/build missing?
<koriel> in my system
<bipolar> is there a guide to building an updated kubuntu cd that includes all the current updates to dapper?
<chavo> benner, it's possible but it takes away the current function as a meta key, and I don't know exactly how to do it
<gustavo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto goes right, thanks, :)
<benner> chavo: ok, i was wondering if it was only a case to check...
<uniq> ubotu: tell benner about kmediakeys
<uniq> benner: try what ubotu just told you. You might have success. Though i can't guarantee it.
<uncle> I'll bbl, thanks for the info
<mikel2> hi
<benner> uniq: i could install windows layout keyboard... when i try to customize the K-menu keyboard shortcut (ALT-F1) i press the windows button, he appears WIN but i have to add a second button
<benner> but anyways that's doesnt matter so much
<uniq> hang on.
<uniq> benner: i'm trying to find the solution for you, it just takes some time.
<benner> ok but i dont want to bother u if u dont find it
<jme__> benner: just relax and enjoy the ride :)
<Official_C> when you make a partition for an OS, how do you make sure that the partition starts at the outermost edge of the hdd platter
<Official_C> is it default?
<uniq> benner: take a look at this forum thread: http://www.kde-forum.org/thread.php?threadid=11451
<jme__> Official_C: there are no default. the partitionning tool should tell you
<Official_C> because i want to create a 10GB partition for just WinXP and apps and i want max seek performance
<kinema> hmmm.... msttcorefonts isn't in universe,
<uniq> official_c: in most partition programs you can choose to put the partition at the beginning or at the end of the disk.
<uniq> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<uniq> kinema: as you can see, ubotu says it's in multiverse.
<Official_C> uniq: how do i know what the partition tool defines as "beginning" or "end" of the disk.  would beginning refer to the outermost edge?
<jme__> Official_C: im not sure you can say from the track number where the track is on the platter
<kinema> uniq: thanks
<jme__> in fact that a interesting question
<jme__> but i dunno how to find out...
<benner> thanks uniq, i'll bookmark it and try later i have to go... but thanks you everyone who helps me, u have been very useful!!!
<uniq> official_c: yes, i guess so. i've always thought beginning is the inner edge. Like when you burn a CD with just one music track, it doesn't go very far from the center.
<Official_C> uniq: good point
<Official_C> i think i need to look into this "Partition Magic" program
<Official_C> oh...its not free, screw that
<uniq> official_c: gparted is nice.
<Official_C> do they have that for windows too?
<mindspit> can anyone give me the apache2 default apache2.conf file?
<mindspit> i ruined it!
<Official_C> uniq: it seems i can make a livecd for qtparted
<Official_C> will it let me do ntfs partitions?
<uniq> official_c: i don't know , check their webpage.
<uniq> I can recommend sysrescuecd,it included gparted and some other nice tools.
<Official_C> cool, it does
<Official_C> uniq: just FYI, i found out that the first partition put on a HD does start at the outermost edge
<Official_C> just for future ref
<uniq> official_c: OK, thanks, then i don't have to waste the rest of my evening searching for the answer :)
<Official_C> lol
<Official_C> i kinda want to do some kind of benchmark on my HD to see the performance boost i get out of this
<Official_C> not sure if PCMark would do exactly the kind of benchmark im lookin for
<vallis> [Evil] [Ernie] , i got my g3 box running
<sohaib> im a newbie at linux lol i need help
<sohaib> :(
<sohaib> i downloaded firefox
<sohaib> i have the file
<sohaib> but when i open it
<sohaib> all it shows is a list of files
<sohaib> how do i install?
<robotgeek> sohaib: you can install it from the repositories.
<sohaib> ok
<sohaib> thank you
<robotgeek> sohaib: are you on 5.10 or 6.06?
<sohaib> 6.06
<vallis> i'd still install it direct from mozilla
<robotgeek> sohaib: okay, you can install it using adept/add-remove programs
<sohaib> ok
<robotgeek> vallis: why do you say so?
<sohaib> it asks for password
<sohaib> =/
<uniq> give it your password.
<robotgeek> sohaib: user password
<vallis> that way you get updates when mozilla release them, not when they're added to the repos
<sohaib> ok
<vallis> and as its auto updating, you usually get them the dat they're released
<vallis> *day
<robotgeek> hmm, i use konqueror most of the time, so i am not sure about firefox
<uniq> my firefox autoupdates from mozilla.. i think.
<sohaib> i am in adept installer, im clueless at this point
<sohaib> it shows the programs
<vallis> at the moment konqueror is actually ahead of firefox in terms of standards compliance
<uniq> i'm not 100% positive, since i rarely use it though.
<robotgeek> mine says 1.5.0.4, but also says dapper-updates
<sohaib> how do i add the firefox?
<robotgeek> sohaib: which program did you open?
<sohaib> k menu -> Add/Remove Programs
<sohaib> it loaded up Adept installer
<sohaib> it shows a list of programs
<robotgeek> is there a search box somewhere there?
<sohaib> yes
<sohaib> ok
<sohaib> i have found firefox
<sohaib> but
<sohaib> it is greyed out
<sohaib> :S
<sohaib> i dont think kubuntu supports it?
<jvz> hey, how can I become an official en-gb translator on Launchpad?
<NoUse> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<jvz> dammit, I didn't; don't bust that bot out every 5 seconds
<uniq> jvz: register and start translating.
<uniq> !fishing
<jvz> oh wait, I'm in #ubuntu, not ##php, nevermind
<ubotu> fishing is probably randomly throwing !commands in the channel instead of using /msg ubotu command. Please dont fish for help. either !ask in the channel or msg ubotu < Knows Everything!> :)
<jvz> I did do that, but it's waiting for approval, and I've noticed a bunch of people have been waiting _months_
<robotgeek> sohaib: maybe it is already installed?
<chavo> add/remove programs only shows kde apps by default
<uniq> jvz: it's up to the administrators for the launchpad group then i guess.
<sohaib> i dont think it is
<robotgeek> jvz: maybe email and ask the mailing list? i also think you can translate without approval, your work will need to be reviewed appropriately
<sohaib> i will try another program
<jvz> well, is mez in here? he's the admin of the locale-en-gb group
<robotgeek> sohaib: just open terminal and "sudo apt-get install firefox" :)
<sohaib> ok
<sohaib> thank you
<uniq> jvz: he was some minutes ago.
<uniq> jvz: 19:44       Mez [i=Mez@ubuntu/member/mez]  quits (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<uniq> that would be 45 minutes ago.
<uniq> or so.
<sohaib> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<sohaib> is only available from another source
<sohaib> However the following packages replace it:
<sohaib>   libnss3
<sohaib> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<sohaib> :S
<sohaib> i give up
<jvz> that doesn't sound like "some minutes ago" :P
<uniq> sohaib: don't give up.
<uniq> jvz: in my world it is. :)
<sohaib> lol this is my first time at linux
<sohaib> so im not used to anything
<jvz> sohaib: what's in your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<NoUse> sohaib can you pastebin the /etc/apt/sources.list file please?
<robotgeek> sohaib: that's why we are here, to help you :)
<sohaib> :)
<robotgeek> sohaib: sudo apt-get install -f
<jvz> robotgeek: he might not even have the proper repositories enabled, so that wouldn't help now would it
<sohaib> no effect robotgeek
<sohaib> :(
<robotgeek> jvz: firefox is in main?
<jvz> theoretically
<NoUse> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), Packaged size: 7720 kB, Installed size: 22868 kB
<jvz> !info libnss3
<ubotu> libnss3: (Network Security Service Libraries - runtime), section libs, is optional. Version: 2:1.firefox1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), Packaged size: 653 kB, Installed size: 1496 kB
<uniq> firefox is in main,but it don't think it's on the kubuntu cd.
<sohaib> [19:33]  <NoUse> sohaib can you pastebin the /etc/apt/sources.list file please?
<jvz> well, he needs to add the deb line for it
<uniq> so my guess would be 'aptitude update;aptitude install firefox'
<sohaib> how can i access it
<NoUse> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long pieces of text, to avoid disrupting the channel. You might also want to use the "webboard" package from Universe.
<sohaib> !pastebin
<NoUse> sohaib open it in a text editor
<jvz> deb ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main universe multiverse
<NoUse> sohaib and copy it to that page that ubotu just posted
<uniq> sohaib: could you please try this command in the konsole first: 'sudo aptitude update;sudo aptitude install firefox' ?
<sohaib> ok
<sohaib> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long pieces of text, to avoid disrupting the channel. You might also want to use the "webboard" package from Universe.
<jvz> oh my, a program for pastbinning thing? /me runs off to install it
<sohaib> uniq
<sohaib> No candidate version found for firefox
<sohaib> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<sohaib> :S
<jvz> oh great, it's a GTK package; here comes like 10 dependencies
<NoUse> sohaib pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<sohaib> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long pieces of text, to avoid disrupting the channel. You might also want to use the "webboard" package from Universe.
<sohaib> :|
<sohaib> how
<NoUse> jvz thats that the ubuntu people say when they install k3b :-)
<chavo> jvz, there's a python script to
<jvz> anyone in here using edgy?
<NoUse> sohaib open the file in a text editor and paste it to the website ubotu posted
<sohaib> ok
<sohaib> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long pieces of text, to avoid disrupting the channel. You might also want to use the "webboard" package from Universe.
<uniq> jvz: not yet,i have a pbuilder chroot though.
<NoUse> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<sohaib> arghhh
<sohaib> im so confused
<jvz> uniq: it's just that an assload of packages from edgy are warning that they can't find the en_GB L10n, so it uses C instead :(
<sohaib> i have that web page opened that ubotu told me to paste in
<sohaib> i type !pastebin
<sohaib> nothing happens
<robotgeek> sohaib, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<NoUse> sohaib !pastebin is just to have ubotu display the link, it doesn't paste it for you
<uniq> jvz: you have the 'locales' package installed?
<jvz> copy your /etc/apt/sources.list file into the text box on that paste.ubuntu-nl.org site
<jvz> uniq: I thought I did
<NoUse> sohaib hightlight the text in the text editor, Ctrl+C, go to your web browser and paste it
<jvz> oh wait, I think I know the problem; I installed some crap from Sid once and forgot to remove it (it overwrote stuff in the locales)
<sohaib> ok
<chavo> locales is currently broken in edgy
<jvz> figures
<sohaib> how do i access the list..
<sohaib> is there an explorer?
<jvz> chavo: what's wrong with it?
<chavo> new libc broke it afaik
<jvz> sohaib: you can use Konqueror for now (it's like a gear and a globe icon)
<sohaib> ok
<jvz> alright, I'm no good at downgrading with apt-get; how would I do that?
<jvz> do I need to use /etc/apt/preferences or something?
<chavo> that's why I have edgy on another partiton
<Hawkwind> Is there any way of doing a net install of Kubuntu 6.06 ?
<jvz> aiee, I should do that
<h3sp4wn> jvz: You can use apt pinning to do a forced downgrade
<uniq> jvz: no, apt-get install packagename=version
<uniq> jvz: first check for available versions: apt-cache policy packagename
<sohaib> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16006
<sohaib> i finally understoof what to do
<sohaib> understood*
<NoUse> wow, the whole file is commented out
<sohaib> there is the source.list file pasted
<sohaib> is that a bad thing?
<NoUse> sohaib thats what is causing it not to work
<sohaib> :|
<sohaib> so what do i need to do
<NoUse> sohaib run this 'sudo wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6666 -O /etc/apt/sources.list' in the Konsole
<h3sp4wn> I recommend starting from scratch (renaming the file to something else and just adding what you need)
<NoUse> sohaib its under the System Menu in the KMenu
<sohaib> done
<uniq> sohaib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16007 - now i've made the neccessary changes to your file. you can copy it back. and run 'sudo aptitude update;sudo aptitude install firefox' and it will work.
<jvz> man, how do I use cdebootstrap for Ubuntu?
<uniq> jvz: you must make your own config sets.
<sohaib> nouse
<NoUse> sohaib now 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install firefox'
<sohaib> thank you
<h3sp4wn> jvz: Are you deboostrapping for a different architecture ?
<jvz> no, debootstrapping for edgy
<sohaib> nouse
<sohaib> it is working
<NoUse> sohaib great
<h3sp4wn> why cdebootstrap not debootstrap ?
<jvz> I dunno
<FisherP> does anyone know how to fix usb stick problems??
<uniq> cdebootrap is cooler :)
<jvz> if debootstrap will work better...
<Hawkwind> Anyone have info about doing a netinstall of Kubuntu 6.06 by chance ?
<uniq> fisherp: depends. what is your problem? and what's in your /etc/fstab?
<h3sp4wn> Any particular reason other than you can cdebootstrap ppc from x86 ?
<jvz> is there any way to dist-upgrade to a previous version (e.g. from edgy to dapper)
<uniq> fisherp: please post your /etc/fstab on to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<h3sp4wn> jvz: Apt pinning is the way
<sohaib> hrm
<sohaib> it is stuck
<sohaib> :|
<uniq> jvz: yes.
<uniq> jvz: it's evil, not supported and will probably break. But it is possible.
<jvz> well, uniq, there weren't many packages that were upgraded from dapper to edgy yet, so it's still possible I hope
<sohaib> ok
<Pitchshifter> anyone have an idea as to why some of my screensavers (mainly the openGL ones) only showup on half of my screen?  Just the top half
<sohaib> i got problems
<sohaib> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16008
<sohaib> :|
<jvz> well, I can say that for one, "apt-get moo" doesn't do anything useful (I wish they'd do something useful with that stupid easter egg :P)
<edneymatias> hello all!
<FisherP> uniq, ok it's posted.. i don't know if it worked..... I have just upgraded from breezy to dappr and now my usb mass storage devices are not picked up
<h3sp4wn> jvz: aptitude -v -v -v -v -v moo
<sohaib> can someone help me?
<sohaib> im installing firefox
<sohaib> and im stuck at this point
<FisherP> uniq http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/719063
<sohaib> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16008
<sohaib> it wont move
<jvz> h3sp4wn: roffles
<NoUse> sohaib do you have your network set up?
<sohaib> yes
<sohaib> i can access the internet
<jvz> an elephant being eaten by a snake? :p
<NoUse> sohaib from the kubuntu computer?
<sohaib> yes
<sohaib> im on it right now
<sohaib> im talking in konversation irc
<NoUse> sohaib go to a console and type 'dig archive.ubuntu.com'
<sohaib> done
<sohaib> want me to paste?
<jvz> y'know, I never really noticed how useful aptitude and dselect were
<NoUse> sohaib pastebin
<jvz> me and my archaic "apt-get install" and "apt-cache search"
<sohaib> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16009
<h3sp4wn> jvz: aptitude even lets you play minesweeper if you get annoyed with horrible dependancy problems (i.e running sid at the wrong time)
<sohaib> i had the same problem during install
<NoUse> sohaib have you tried from adept?
<sohaib> it could not access the mirror
<sohaib> no
<sohaib> i will try now
<h3sp4wn> If you are using wireless sometimes you have to do aptitude update then control c it and then do it again straight away for it to update properly
<jvz> what's the URL for Ubuntu changelogs?
<sohaib> hrm
<sohaib> it says database lcoked....
<sohaib> :S
<jvz> oh, that's a fun problem
<sohaib> i think firefox is still installing for some reason...
<sohaib> i will log off
<jvz> make sure all your adept/aptitude/whatever programs are closed/killed
<NoUse> sohaib Ctrl+C the aptitude process
<NoUse> sohaib I have to go
<sohaib> ok
<sohaib> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one
<sohaib> i will log off
<sohaib> brb
<uniq> jvz: hows the downgrading going?
<_david> uniq. My _FishrPconnection
<_david> uniq. My connection got lost sorry... did you have a fix ??
<uniq> _david: ah, sorry. /media/RunDisk is your usb device?
<_david> uniq.. yeah, it was an old fix but using simplymepis last nite had the stick under sde
<jvz> I don't know how to do it :(
<uniq> _david: ok. remove the last line from /etc/fstab. save and restart (hal and dbus must be restarted and some services depend on it to run, you could do this without rebooting but rebootin is the fastet and easiest way). Now it should automount.
<uniq> jvz: ok, i'll walk you through it.
<jvz> k
<_david> uniq ill give it try
<sohaib> ok
<sohaib> thats it i
<sohaib> i quit
<sohaib> lol
<sohaib> still greyed out @_@
* sohaib kicks his laptop
<uniq> jvz: edit /etc/apt/preferences and add: Package: * \n Pin: release a=edgy \n Pin-Priority: -100
<uniq> jvz: \n = new line
* sohaib starts looking for a MSN messenger alternative
<uniq> sohaib: its name is kopete.
<sohaib> ok
<sohaib> :)
<uniq> sohaib: si firefox still greyed oout?
<sohaib> yes
<sohaib> :(
<sohaib> ill just use the default browser
<uniq> sohaib: a final try in konsole would be: 'sudo aptitude update;sudo aptitude install firefox'
<sohaib> i will try
<sohaib> but i doubt it will work
<uniq> i think it will. :)
<sohaib> ok
<bernier> is pastebin working???
<uniq> bernier: not here.. atleast very slow.
<bernier> kk
<sohaib> it does not work
<sohaib> same error
<sohaib> :(
<uniq> sohaib: what was the error?
<bernier> hi, I'm trying to install MohAA and i get that error while running "mohaa-lnx-1.11-beta2.run" http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/719108
<sohaib> it cannot connect to Archive.Ubuntu.com
<sohaib> yet i am able to access the web
<sohaib> :S
<sohaib> and irc
<uniq> sounds strange.
<_david> uniq ... it's a no show
<jvz> hold up
<uniq> sohaib: sounds strange.
<sohaib> yes
<sohaib> maybe firefox isnt compatible
<sohaib> :S
<sohaib> somehow
<uniq> bernier: kmenu -> system -> adept, search for 'libgtk1.2' and install it.
<uniq> sohaib: yes it should be.
<sohaib> then maybe i downloaded a wrong version
<sohaib> i went to the official site
<sohaib> and it had kept recommending the i686 version
<sohaib> is this normal?
<uniq> you should install it from archive.ubuntu.com, but if it's not accessible for you it's very strange.
<uniq> _david: hmm.. then i don't know. All references to USB devices in /etc/fstab will stop automounting. You might have another problem.. I'm not sure what it could be though.
<sohaib> what is odd is that i am able to access the archive in the web browser
<sohaib> :S
<sohaib> is it necessary to access online for an installation?
<uniq> sohaib: 'sudo apt-get update' gives the same error?
<sohaib> it works...
<sohaib> :S :S :S
<uniq> 'sudo apt-get update' works?
<sohaib> it downloads
<sohaib> yes
<FisherP> Doe anyone else know how to fix usb problems ???
<sohaib> it wont update because the other install task is not killed
<sohaib> :S
<sohaib> how do i kill the other task
<sohaib> i closed the terminal down
<sohaib> without doing anything
<sohaib> :S
<uniq> sohaib: 'sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<FisherP> uniq I only commented out... should this matter
<uniq> fisherp: no, shouldn't matter.
<sohaib> thank you
<sohaib> i will just leave firefox
<uniq> fisherp: you can always try to remove it completely, you have the backup on pastebin :)
<uniq> sohaib: if apt-get works, you could try to use adept, kmenu - system - adept
<FisherP> uniq i'm not too concerned if i have it or not... but i also have a card reader with an SD in it and it's not picked up either
<uniq> sohaib: it does the same, but it's graphical.
<sohaib> ok
<sohaib> kopete installs
<sohaib> fine
<sohaib> :)
<uniq> great :)
<sohaib> it is not greyed out
<sohaib> i cannot seem to do anything but click on it...
<jvz> okay, uniq, added that to my apt_preferences
<uniq> jvz: ok, 'apt-get update;apt-get -u dist-upgrade'
<uniq> jvz: wait, first change all instances of edgy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jvz> I did
<uniq> THEN run apt-get update;apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<jvz> all I did was add edgy to my sources.list
<uniq> ok,good, then it doesn't matter,  you can safely leave it there if you want.
<jvz> er, that doesn't do anything
<jvz> should it be o=edgy or a=edgy?
<uniq> sohaib: right click 'request install' doesn't work?
<uniq> a=
<jvz> okay, apt-get -u dist-upgrade doesn't do anything
<uniq> doesn't remove anything?
<sohaib> uniq
<sohaib> i got it working
<sohaib> its ok
<sohaib> :)
<sohaib> kopete
<sohaib> firefox failed >:(
<Rappe> Hi i have a sproblem with Ubuntu, i cant get my internetconnection to work.... It works fine with Kubuntu Live cd, any ideas
<Rappe> plz someone
<uniq> jvz: ah, my mistake, you need a section for dapper too.
<uniq> jvz: 'Package: * \n Pin: release a=dapper \n Pin: 1001'
<uniq> jvz: then do 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<jvz> ah
<elknof3> hi everybody...  how can i check how many video i have assigned, and hom many is left for RAM??
<DrBair> anyone know how to add things to the kmenu in the actions section?
<uniq> jvz: you might want to add dapper-security and dapper-updates to the file too. with priority 1001.
<jvz> ah, there we go
<jvz> I'll update that once I dist-upgrade
<uniq> when you've dist-"downgraded" you can remove the contents of the preferences file, then it's not needed anymore.
<Rappe> no one who can help me___
<uniq> as long as you remove the edgy source from sources.list too
<jvz> "Yes, do as I say!"
<uniq> hehe :)
<jvz> well, note to self: re-install libapache2-mod-php5 afterwards
<uniq> rappe: if it works fine with kubuntu i'm happy. I don't know much about the ubuntu-gnome way of doing things. please ask in #ubuntu
<uniq> he left. oh well.
<SeanTater> ping
<SeanTater> gosh it's quiet
<Hawkwind> SeanTater: Shhhhh, we're trying to sleep :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o uniq]  by ChanServ
<jpatrick> whatever you're up to uniq stop it
<railk> how do i reconnect to a wireless network when i get disconnected?
<jpatrick> ;)
<uniq> jpatrick: cleaning up in the banlist, was the plan.
<uniq> jpatrick: 50+ days old bans are not needed.
<jpatrick> I'm joking
<uniq> :)
<gnomefreak> and i thought i left them and forgot about them :(
<gnomefreak> not a bad idea though brb
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*.177.229.95 *!*n=bulent@*.c3-0.lang-ubr11.lang.ca.cable.rcn.com *!*@*219.240.137.90 *!*@210006020163.ctinets.com]  by uniq
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@ool-43551c33.dyn.optonline.net]  by uniq
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*n=enfact@*.hsd1.ma.comcast.net *!*n=paavo@*.no.ventelo.net *!*n=ine@*.no.ventelo.net *!*n=froedis@*.no.ventelo.net]  by uniq
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*@tor/session/* screwbuntu!*@* *!*@unaffiliated/chodder *!*@pD9E28B66.dip.t-dialin.net]  by uniq
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbb *!*@Toronto-HSE-ppp3858418.sympatico.ca *!*mrblue*@*.hsd1.nj.comcast.net *!*@213.226.174.26]  by uniq
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb hater2win!*@* fate143!*@* *!*@203.130.245.9 ob3lix!*@*]  by uniq
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!n=gonza@200.47.137.37 *!*@210.213.144.109 *!=freston@h48n2fls34o953.telia.com *!*wqx@*.ctetij.cablered.com.mx]  by uniq
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*may@*.adsl.proxad.net *!*n=student@58.71.68.* *!*@216-20-98-6.client.mecnet.net *!n=vorlon@*]  by uniq
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbb *!*may@*.adsl.proxad.net *!*n=student@58.71.68.* *!*@216-20-98-6.client.mecnet.net]  by uniq
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!n=kinfo@213.184.199.* %*!*@filter.sequoia.net %*!*@84-73-113-239.dclient.hispeed.ch %*!*@d141-62-200.home.cgocable.net]  by uniq
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbb %*!*@villamar.oswego.edu %*!*@201.153.232.125 %*!*@220-253-23-28.VIC.netspace.net.au]  by uniq
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!n=kinfo@213.184.199.* %*!*@filter.sequoia.net %*!*@84-73-113-239.dclient.hispeed.ch %*!*@d141-62-200.home.cgocable.net]  by uniq
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@villamar.oswego.edu %*!*@201.153.232.125 %*!*@220-253-23-28.VIC.netspace.net.au %*!*@80-193-4-137.cable.ubr05.gill.blueyonder.co.uk]  by uniq
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbb %ideafix!*@* %kalmana!*@* %*!*@ggt.piar.hu]  by uniq
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@80-193-4-137.cable.ubr05.gill.blueyonder.co.uk %ideafix!*@* %kalmana!*@* %*!*@ggt.piar.hu]  by uniq
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*n=mrfittz@*.lsanca.fios.verizon.net *!*=desarrol@150.188.12.* *!*@80.48.60.10 %*!*@203.87.177.146]  by uniq
<cox377> uniq: what the hell happened?
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbb *!*@i577B1646.versanet.de *!*n=rafael@*.dsl.telesp.net.br *!*@host86-144-0-161.range86-144.btcentralplus.com]  by uniq
<railk> wow massive ban list...
<uniq> cox377: housekeeping.
<cox377> lol
<LjL> i've started using kopete and i have some questions, i haven't been using messengers for a long time... i'm on jabber right now. when the other person focuses his own messenger's windows, i get a message in the status bar notifying me of that. when he starts typing, i get a message about that
<LjL> is Kopete sending the same sort of information to them? if so i hope i can disable anything of this sort?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o uniq]  by uniq
<railk> LjL: yes there is an option somewhere to disable it
<railk> ... i think...
<LjL> hm i can see "become available when activity detected"
<railk> i cant seem to find it
<LjL> that should be one that i should disable
<LjL> it's in behavior / away settings
<DarkStone> Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<DarkStone> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<DarkStone> help?
<LjL> sudo?
<railk> LjL: nah that just changes your away setting when you idle and when you start doing something again
<uniq> darkstone: try 'sudo program' instead.
<DarkStone> ok
<LjL> railk: yeah well, that's a start. definitely something i *don't* want to happen automatically
<railk> hehehe... paranoid freak ;)
<railk> ah found it
<MaterMaravillae> hey can anyone help me? my task bar dissapeared, and ALT+F2 -> kicker doesnt work
<slow-motion> re
<DarkStone> oh no...
<LjL> yeah. well no. actually i didn't *want* to run Kopete, or anything of the kind. i've been almost forced to doing it
<DarkStone> its not connecting
<DarkStone> @_@
<railk> for each connection you have you have to click on the connection icon and click properties, its under the privacy tab
<LjL> right, thanks. that looks like most of the things i need to disable
<jpatrick> MaterMaravillae: no debug?
<railk> yup
<jpatrick> MaterMaravillae: run it in konsole
<MaterMaravillae> ok ill try
<railk> so... anyone how i can somehow reconnect to a wireless network with the settings i've configured?
<uniq> matermaravillae: alt+f2 'dcop kicker kicker restart'
<railk> (when i get disconnected)
* LjL thinks those options should be disabled *by default*.
<LjL> why should my linux default to letting people eavesdrop my mouse pointer
<MaterMaravillae> uniq that makes the bar appear for one second
<railk> nah LjL all protocols have am and the standard clients have em on... and hardly anyone is as paranoid
<MaterMaravillae> but it dissapears again
<jpatrick> debug time
<uniq> matermaravillae: is it set to hide automatically?
<MaterMaravillae> what should i write in konsole jpatrick?
<jpatrick> kicker
<MaterMaravillae> yes uniq, but it doesnt come out when i put the mouse in the bottom
<railk> LjL: i mean seriously, what does it matter if someone knows i havn't moved my mouse recently? and it is actually quite helpful if you can see whether your partner is typing anything...
<MaterMaravillae> error: kicker is already running!
<jpatrick> killall kicker
<davelondon> LjL: u've got me confused mate-what do u mean
<LjL> railk: unless i happen to not *want* others to know precisely when i am at the computer, when i have actually seen their message, etc. cell phones and SMS are already annoying enough. i'm almost running out of excuses for keeping my cell phone off.
<uniq> jpatrick: it works, it's just autohiding having problems, killing it will only make it worse.
<MaterMaravillae> i shouldnt paste here the result in konsole, should i?
<jpatrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long pieces of text, to avoid disrupting the channel. You might also want to use the "webboard" package from Universe.
<jpatrick> LjL: tell them your dog ate it
<MaterMaravillae> ok thx ubotu
<LjL> davelondon: hm? i mean i don't like people knowing that whether i am at the computer or not, and whether i have actually displayed their incoming message or not, and whether i'm typing something at the keyboard or not.
<railk> LjL: half the point of a cell phone is so people can contact you... so its kinda useful if you have it on most of the time...
<uniq> matermaravillae: alt+f2 'dcop kicker kicker showTaskBarConfig' - set it to not autohide.
<LjL> sounds like basic privacy to me
<davelondon> LjL: you may have to explain what u really mean, how can I know if u moved ur mouse
<serenity> hi
<railk> davelondon: well if it automatically sets him to away after 5 mins of idling, i can see whether hes active or not... or so LjL says
* DarkStone installs vlc media player
<DarkStone> :D
<LjL> railk: course. but i might not *want* to be contacted, at times. and then they ask, almost angrily: "why was your phone off?" - what should i asnwer, "because". because i'm not necessarily willing to be bothered at any time
<uniq> ljl: please make a bugreport at http://launchpad.net/malone I fully support your opinion.
<MaterMaravillae> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<serenity> are some "partygames" for linux (like eyetoy, dance dance revolution etc)?
<MaterMaravillae> that worked uniq
<LjL> railk: no, no, that's one part of it. it actually notifies people that i have the Kopete window focused, and that sort of thing.
<davelondon> simple turn the internet off or do not open programs where people can contact u
<railk> LjL: if you don't want to be contacted you might as well tell them to stfu or similar...
<MaterMaravillae> thx uniq and jpatrick
<LjL> uniq: thank you :)
<MaterMaravillae> thanks a lot
<jpatrick> no problem
<davelondon> or move
<railk> o.O LjL you sure? i thought it only notifies when you actually close the chat window
<uniq> matermaravillae: happy to help :)
<MaterMaravillae> glad to hear that
<davelondon> to a padded cell
<LjL> railk: look again in that Privacy tab. right click for "What's this" on every item, and think carefully what they're actually doing. especially "Always send displayed notification"
<railk> LjL: so they see that you've received the message they sent?
<LjL> railk: while "always send delivered notification" simply means that Kopete tells the other client "yeah, i've received the message", that one tells it "yeah, the *user* can actually see the message on the screen, 'cause he has the window focused, or has got a pop-up"
<railk> oh yay
<railk> 'specially since *so* many clients actually use that feature...
<LjL> railk: they can see that i've received it, they can see that i've displayed it, and they can see that i've actually clicked on the message window to (maybe) start typing a reply (but maybe not)
<uniq> ljl: it really should be disabled by default.
<railk> ok so the displayed notification is questionable, you've convinced me
<LjL> uniq, railk: and also don't underestimate the "hide system and client info" option, which is *disabled* by default. right now, i'm more concerned with "privacy paranoia", let's say... but that one's saying "hey, hack me!"
<railk> i still stand for the other two as being useful
<railk> yeah thats something thats always been strange about the jabber protocol, it always displayed the client and whatnot...
<uniq> ljl: heh :)
<LjL> railk: the first (i.e. "the message was received from the network") is useful, yeah, it's there in most protocols and it's reasonable
<railk> never understood the logic behind that
<LjL> i do also question the "user has started typing", though
<railk> the typing one is reasonable because i know when i might want to wait for my partner to finish typing his message and send it to me... i know if hes gonna reply to what i've said or not
<LjL> i find it also stupid that those options *have* to be set on a per-account basis. i mean, it might be useful, but there certainly *should* be a "main override", so to speak
<LjL> railk: sure, but then even "displayed" is reasonable, as long as you're OK with giving that information away. it depends on the person, and on the person you're typing to. i just think that, by default, Kopete should favour the paranoid, since those options are quite well hidden, and i might easily not even know it's *doing* that
<LjL> can i say "spyware"? ;P
<railk> heh no you cant, it *can* be disabled...
<LjL> some acutal spyware can be disabled, too. it just tries its best to avoid making you *notice* it's enabled at all, so you probably won't disable it
<LjL> i still call that spyware, although there is certainly a nastier kind
<railk> meh well if you're so paranoid you should be interested in this sort of stuff anyway...
<railk> and do as you did, namely ask... or look for it
<LjL> why do you think the first thing i did was to come into here and ask? --- but still, why doesn't ubuntu come with a Samba server by default, a timeserver, an SSH server, and that sort of stuff?
<uniq> ljl: please make a bugreport. and take this to #kubuntu-devel for further discussion. Someone might need help and be polite enought to don't interrupt your discussion. I'm on the otherhand rude :)
<LjL> i mean - hey - it's handy. if you really are paranoid about security, you can disable it
<LjL> see the point?
<jme__> i dont :)
<LjL> ok uniq, i'll let the channel come back to its topic
<uniq> ljl: thanks. I support you on this. Makeing a bugreport is the way to go. :)
<h3sp4wn> Nothing should be enabled unless specifically done manually
<uniq> that's not true either, we need a balance. useability vs. security.
<h3sp4wn> (I think even ssh shouldn't be started when its installed until it is specifically enabled - stops people who install loads of stuff they don't use from making their systems insecure)
<jme__> how running ssh make your computer insecure ?
<uniq> jme__: if you don't know how to upgrade, or just don't upgrade, ssh can be a security risk.
<jme__> uniq: like any other programm :)
<uniq> jme__: generally all running services are security risks. especially daemons.
<uniq> jme__: correct, like any other program.
<jme__> and i would say ssh less as it is written with security in mind
<uniq> it would still be fatal if a remote root exploit was discovered, and the user don't update his version.
<jme__> but in fact this is a good
<jme__> question
<jvz> do I need mktemp in dapper?
<jme__> what is the default state of the firewall in kubuntu ?
<h3sp4wn> Completely open
<jme__> does it allow incoming connections ?
<uniq> jvz: yes.
<jme__> h3sp4wn: you mean any incoming connection can come ?
<h3sp4wn> If the services are running yes
<uniq> jme__: there is no firewall by default.
<jvz> uniq: but it depends on libc6 2.4.1~
<jme__> wow this doesnt seems good to me :)
<jme__> and i dont see why in fact :)
<jme__> why not to put a firewall ?
<trappist> jme__: if your security depends on a packet filter, your security is in bad shape
<uniq> jme__: no firewall and no services by default is not a problem.
<trappist> jme__: one reason, how does ubuntu know what ports you want open?
<jme__> trappist: well this is always the issue 'how apps open port'
<uniq> jvz: is it a package named mktemp? mktemp is in the debianutils package.
<jvz> oh
<jme__> but leaving all the ports open seems 'weird' to me at best :)
<jvz> yeah
<jme__> but it is true that i dont know any good firewall software on linux
<trappist> jme__: I like ipkungfu
<uniq> jme__: guarddog for kde.
<jvz> jme__: Linux has its own firewall
<jvz> it's called iptables, but there are more friendly ways of configuring it
<trappist> jvz: the kernel has a packet filter, but it's not a firewall until you tell it what to filter and what to allow
<jme__> trappist: uniq: oh i dont know this two
<jme__> jvz: which is coded like shit but it is another subject :)
<trappist> jme__: iptables?
<jme__> trappist: yep
<jme__> like ultimatly badly done :)
<jme__> and they tried like 3 time to get it right :)
<jme__> iptable is the third
<trappist> jme__: that's a pretty irresponsible and trollish thing to say for someone who doesn't know much about firewalls
<jme__> trappist: yep but i know  alot so i say it :)
<trappist> uh huh.
<jme__> hehe i guess you dont believe me :)
<trappist> I guess not
<jme__> well i coded router and ip stack :)
<uniq> iptables works for me :)
<jme__> i discovere several security holes :)
<jme__> in several vpn on linux
<jme__> and in main routing protocol of the internet
<jme__> so yeah im confortable saying that :)
<jme__> trappist: tried to do ipqueue one day ?
<jme__> like 2 process doing ipqueue ?
<jme__> well you cant :) ipqueue can be done only by 1 process :)
<jme__> how lame is this :)
<LjL> uniq: what do you say, *bug*, or wish/suggestion?
<jvz> how do I re-configure the locales for all packages?
<uniq> ljl: normal bug.
<trappist> jme__: what's the point of two processes.  iptables sends anything you want to queue to whatever you have listening on the socket.  why would you want two separate processes there?
<h3sp4wn> jme: Why not work on porting openbsd pf to linux then ? If you know so much about network programming
<uniq> jvz: dpkg-reconfigure -plow localeconf
<h3sp4wn> jme: It is much better to use
<jme__> trappist: like i have something using ipqueue. how do i deploy it ?
<trappist> sounds like having two webservers trying to listen on port 80
<jme__> trappist: answer my simple question :)
<trappist> jme__: depends on the language.
<jme__> h3sp4wn: see i was not that far fetch when i said iptable is coded badly :)
<uniq> trappist, jme__, maybe #kubuntu-offtopic is the place to continue this discussion? as this is a help channel. :)
<trappist> uniq: good call.
<jme__> trappist: like i care about the language :) this is a kernel thing
<DarkStone> how do i install themes for kubuntu?
<trappist> jme__: #kubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> DarkStone: try kde-look.org
<jme__> trappist: hehe :)
<DarkStone> im on that
<DarkStone> but i dont know what to do with the files
<uniq> darkstone: what type of theme is this?
<h3sp4wn> Incidently with regards to iptables is anyone knowledgable about the qos stuff in iptables ?
<h3sp4wn> connmark and l7-filters specifically
<DarkStone> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=39902
<DarkStone> that one
<DarkStone> how do i install this
<uniq> darkstone: that's a GTK 1.x theme. works for xmms and applications made with the old gnome toolkit.
<DarkStone> :|
<DarkStone> so...
<DarkStone> im guessing that doesnt work?
<uniq> that doesn't work, your desktop will not look like the one on the picture.
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> which one is mine
<DarkStone> 3.2+?
<uniq> yes.
<uniq> 3.2-3.5
<uniq> preferably kubuntu 6.06 packages.
<jvz> well, this is fun; downgrading from edgy to dapper is a real bitch :(
<Hawkwind> Heh.  Why did you ever go with Edgy in the first place
<uniq> jvz: told you :)
<wilfred> anyone tell me how to reset my keyboard locale?
<jvz> I figured it would just be an update a la Sid right now
<jvz> I didn't know libc6 would be broken to fuck and back
<gnomefreak> jvz: downgrading isnt supported and it is a pita
<jvz> I hope everything went correctly
<gnomefreak> jvz: udev and libc6 are fixed atm
<jvz> I don't want to boot one day and see something fucked up badly
<gnomefreak> atleast i know udev is
<jvz> I fixed that udev problem on my own when I noticed the typo
<gnomefreak> libc6 isnt give me locale errors no more
<hslo> Hello - I just installed Kubuntu 6.06 and I can't seem to find the libxine-extracodecs that the ubuntu page references on the system or in the repositories.. does anyone know where to find those?
<jvz> did you enable multiverse?
<Hawkwind> hslo: You have your sources.list setup properly ?
<hslo> I enabled multiverse, yes
<Hawkwind> hslo: Sounds like you need multiverse
<Hawkwind> hslo: You did sudo apt-get update ?
<hslo> Yes.. the multiverse is at http://us.archive.ubuntu/com/ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<wilfred> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<hslo> Thanks, I'll look that over :)
<wilfred> some package installation has muffed up my keyboard settings, it thinks I'm using a US keyboard when its a UK one, anyone know how to change it?
<TheHighChild> Hey folks, I have the closed-source acroread and acroread-plugins, including for Mozilla but I still cannotview pdfs. Anyone seen this or know what to look for?
<wilfred> thehighchild: You should be able to open them in konqueror
<DustyDingo> tag
<DustyDingo> hm, wie heisst denn bitte das packet zum mplayer, ich finde das naemlich nicht,...
<TheHighChild> wilfred: Konqueor can't seem to get that far because of .jsf pages.
<nico8481> re
<LjL> h3sp4wn: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/50387
<wilfred> thehighchild: jsf? Are you trying to view local files or ones online?
<TheHighChild> wilfred: Online. It opens up a "save as" dialoge when I try to view jsf pages. Firefox gets me to the pages but won't display the embedded pdfs and I cannot save them either. teh sux
<wilfred> thehighchild: link?
<bod_> Hi!
<tristanmike> Hi bod_
<bod_> hey did anyone manage to make google earth work
<beavis> there is something annoying in kubuntu , i dont know if there is a way to get rid of it , whenever i create a new textfile and save something in it it always saves a backup of the empty textfile , its pointless
<bod_> and by work I mean not with "emulated" open gl
<TheHighChild> wilfred: It's a password protected site with my W2 information
<beavis> google earth isnt free , is it?
<tsdgeos> it is not of course
<TheHighChild> wilfred: It opens up the mainpage just fine which is jsf but when I attempt to login, it gives me the save as dialoge https://ipay.adp.com/login.jsf
<bod_> not free indeed
<TheHighChild> beavis: What editor are you using? Kate and emacs willdo that but nano does not
<NoUse> bod_ mine worked right away
<bod_> i mean free as in beer yes
<beavis> TheHighChild: yes , im using kate , it hink its assigne to textfiles by default
<bod_> NoUse: here it works, but awfully slowly because it "emulates" opengl
<NoUse> bod_ that sounds more like video driver issues, mine works fine
<NoUse> bod_ 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<DoctorMO> got a problem getting hold of the windows dll files to be able to open wmv files, I've followed the unofficial guide but no luck
<TheHighChild> wilfred: Hey man, actually. I was able to open it in a new tab, thus a workaround
<bod_> NoUse: direct rendering: No
<NoUse> bod_ thats the problem
<TheHighChild> wilfred: Thanks a lot for your time and help
<bod_> NoUse: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<bod_> what should I do ?
<beavis> bod_: so how do you plan to get this to work if its a payed service ?
<NoUse> bod_ what kind of video card do you hae?
<wilfred> thehighchild: No problem :-)
<bod_> NoUse: an ati radeon aiw 8500dv
<larsbjar> Using sftp, I try to download a file with 'get'. But where does the file end up on? Help me!
<bod_> beavis: you don't have to pay to use google earth
<NoUse> bod_ which driver are you using?
<beavis> bod_: ok , where did you get the software for it? id like to try it
<NoUse> beavis earth.gogle.com
<beavis> NoUse: , ty
<TheHighChild> beavis: Go to Settings > configure > Editor > Open/Save  at the bottom "Backup on save" You can unselect "local file"
<TheHighChild> beavis: /s/configure/configure kate
<bod_> NoUse: fglrx
<bod_> NoUse: which I installed directly from the ati website
<NoUse> bod_ look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why its not useing DRI
<NoUse> bod_ the 8500 is supported by the open source ati driver though
<beavis> TheHighChild: is that going to turn off all the backups or just backups of empty files?
<eXCeSS> hey is there a way to change individual icons? i have links on my desktop to folders and the icon sucks lol
<NoUse> bod_ ATI also sucks at writing drivers
<eXCeSS> theres a few links and i confuse them becuase the icons are the same
<bod_> NoUse: (EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!
<bod_> NoUse: (but why?)
<NoUse> bod_ it should say
<NoUse> bod_ pastebin the log file
<RawSewage> I ran this thing called Nano, and closed it yesterday, now I see it's been running hidden all day
<eXCeSS> the text editor?
<beavis> bod_: did you install the fglrx driver?
<RawSewage> yes
<RawSewage> and it wont let me kill it
<NoUse> RawSewage killall -9 nano ?
<RawSewage> ty
<bod_> NoUse: pastebin very slow :) it's loading now...
<bod_> beavis: yes
<NoUse> bod_ paste.ubuntu-nl.org is working nicely for me
<bod_> NoUse: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/719489
<RawSewage> I had to use sudo to kill nano
<RawSewage> It was using up over 50% of my resources
<TheHighChild> beavis: It should turn off the backups that are being made. I can't say for sure though as I don't use the editor.
<beavis> TheHighChild: ok , thanks man
<NoUse> bod_ #
<NoUse> #
<NoUse> [drm]  failed to load kernel module "fglrx"
<NoUse> oops sorry guys
<NoUse> bod_ you realize that there is an ATI driver in synaptic right?
<NoUse> bod_ you didn't need to get it from ati.com
<bod_> NoUse: synaptic?
<NoUse> bod_ or adept, or apt-get
<NoUse> !tell bod_ about ati
<bod_> NoUse: ah :) Well yeah and I tried it! It did the same
<bod_> that's why I then tried this
<NoUse> bod_ you didn't install the driver properly
<RawSewage> how do I log in with a completely new session
<RawSewage> no previous apps running
<thompa> argg openoffice is screwing up
<thompa> now i cant find my test i worked on, OO reverted back to some old crap
<bod_> NoUse: you recommend I install the ubuntu package instead then?
<NoUse> bod_ yeah
<bod_> NoUse: ok I'll try. thank you very much
<NoUse> bod_ I don't use ATI thought so I won't be of much help
<RawSewage> I want to restart with a brand new session.  how do I do that
<RawSewage> no telling what little things Ive accumulated that are running in the bg
<LjL> can anyone confirm that the jabber.org server gives an "invalid certificate" warning in Kopete?
<beavis> bod_:  use this commands to get the ati with apt get:
<beavis> bod_: enable all the repositories in the sources.list
<beavis> bod_: then sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<NoUse> RawSewage go to settings -> KDe Components -> Session managment
<kblog> hi does anybody know why i cant run an wmv-file with mplayer/vlc? I can hear sound but there is no image
<beavis> bod_: then sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<RawSewage> NoUse, ty
<beavis> bod_: then sudo depmod -a
<sdlnxgk> anyone have choppy video when playing movies???
<beavis> bod_: then sudo aticonfig --initial
<beavis> bod_: then sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<beavis> bod_: then reboot
<allee> !teamspeak
<ubotu> allee: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<TheHighChild> allee: Do you need help with TS?
<mindspit> hallo all! i want to uninstall glibc in ubuntu ... in oder for my apache/ISPConfig/php installation can work. can i ?
<beavis> bod_: gotto go , good luck
<tsdgeos> mindspit: glibc is the core of a linux installation, why would you want to uninstall it?
<lnxkde> ?
<NoUse> mindspit if you uninstall glibc, nothing will work :-)
* bod_ rebooting :)
<bod_> thank you for helping, hope it'll work
<mindspin> does anybody have an idea how to deal with pcmcia issues? I always have to eject and insert my NIC after boot up to get it work
<mindspit> yes but PHP does not work!
<allee> TheHighChild: can you connect to teamspeak.uds.canonical.com?
<mindspit> if you want to see analytic my post here : http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?p=30460#post30460
<NoUse> mindspit did you follow the wiki page to set up PGP?
<NoUse> mindspit PHP*
<sledge> Damn it, that's the thirds Amarok crash in 2 hrs.
<NoUse> mindspit can you define "doesn't work"?
<ChefWill> anyone who use gaim hae the problem that the smile theme constantly changes to 'none' by itself ;/
<GullyFoyle> sledge: must be some hard-core music you're listening to :-P
<MetaMorfoziS> ChefWill: use kopete?:)
<ChefWill> boo
<MetaMorfoziS> in kubuntu room, based on kde...
<bary> hey to all..i'm a new user of linux...i like it...but i need some help
<TheHighChild> allee: is there a server password? I think they have to have passwords
<MetaMorfoziS> try ask it in #gaim or #gnome or #ubuntu...
<ChefWill> i got all kinds of stuff setup in gaim
<allee> TheHighChild: I don't know  (nothing listed at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuParisSummit)
<bary> can anyone help me out with a connection?
<mindspit> error logs on apache return : *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x082bdc68 ***
<geneo93> :-P
<tsdgeos> mindspit: taht just means that the program is buggy
<tsdgeos> not a glibc fault
<TheHighChild> allee: Ok, I selected anonymous and used a nickname and was able to connect.
<TheHighChild> allee: Do you know how to add a server?
<allee> TheHighChild: I'll try ...
<icheyne> I just installed firefox with apt-get, but the search box does not work - any ideas?
<NoUse> mindspit are you running breezy or dapper?
<bary> can ayone help me with a internet connection?
<RawSewage> I have a problem.  I changed my Session Settings so that it starts a new session after loggig in, instead of restoring the old one
<allee> TheHighChild: mhmm, added label, server addr,  nickname.  selected 'anonymous'   => still error.
<TheHighChild> allee: What is the error?
<RawSewage> but it hanges before it starts the  initialization phase
<RawSewage> I had to boot using the LiveCD.. Im on LiveCD now
<allee> TheHighChild: we have a firewall that blocks incomming connections. Can this be a problem with teamspeak?
<allee> TheHighChild: No replay from server ...
<RawSewage> for example, it hangs before the bouncy KDE icons begin
<NoUse> mindspit you might want to run memtest on that machine
<icheyne> anyone know of a good livecd for checking out xgl?
<RawSewage> it hangs at the screen immediately following the detail list part of booting up
<TheHighChild> allee: That could be the problem. Also, DNS may not be resolving the IP address, try this address instead 82.211.81.183:8767
<allee> TheHighChild: 183.81.211.82.in-addr.arpa      name = marais.ubuntu.com.
<RawSewage> Summary:  I can only access my computer  with bash now
<edneymatias> see ya
<TheHighChild> allee: The address is 82.211.81.183:8767. I think you got a few octets mixed up
<[Evil] [Ernie] > anyone ever tried to install adobe photoshop 7 using Wine?
<allee> TheHighChild: dns lists from right to left.   IP does not work too.   So maybe firewall :(
<duckdown> Hey all.. Real easy question; I'm running a webserver from home, but my /pictures/ folder is WORLD READABLE (as oppposed to only be able to see specific links to .jpg's) how do I need to chmod that folder?
<TheHighChild> allee: At this point, it probably is. I'd give your administrators a call and see if they can open things up for you.
<RawSewage> Suggestiong for Edgy:  Disable IPV6
<RawSewage> it's going to hang up most people
<allee> TheHighChild: ok.  Thx.  I'll try to find out what/if incoming ports are used
<RawSewage> and theyre going to think Kubuntu internet is really slow
<RawSewage> and it's confusing disabling IPV6
<h3sp4wn> Someone may want it the ubuntu philosophy tends to go more for enable as much as possible instead of as little as possible
<RawSewage> Can anyone help me with my problem
<RawSewage> I cant log in to my computer anymore. only with bash
<[Evil] [Ernie] > =o
<RawSewage> KDE hangs
<RawSewage> it wont initialize
<RawSewage> I'll try #KDE
<[Evil] [Ernie] > aye
<[Evil] [Ernie] > no idea >.<
<mindspin> RawSewage: did you try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<mindspin> It helped here...
<RawSewage> even though I have Kubuntu already?
<mindspin> try it and see if it reinstalls
<RawSewage> I dont want to do anything that extreme yet
<NoUse> RawSewage mv ~/.kde ~/.kdebak will move all yoru KDE config stuff to a backup and when you log in, it will reset everything
<RawSewage> ty
<allee> TheHighChild: uh,  teamspeak similar 'stupid' as ftp's active mode.  One has to open all UDP ports > 1024 for incomming pkgs.
<mindspin> RawSewage: it isnt radical, if kubuntu-desktop is installed, apt-get will tell you and do notheing
* allee deinstalls teamspeak
<bachstudies> is anyone having difficulties doing a sudo apt-get update right now? I keep getting bad header lines
<psychiccyberfrea> lemmie check
<psychiccyberfrea> working for me
<sdlnxgk> working for me too
<bachstudies> it is just hanging on one at 99%
<azathoth> can anyone else run xgl with kubuntu yet?
<azathoth> it's breaking like hell for me
<azathoth> i followed the tutorial on the ubuntuforums to the letter, and yet it just won't work without crashing
<mastermindless> re
#kubuntu 2006-06-20
<_bary> hey to all
<_bary> any1 on?
<icheyne> (i got disconnected earlier so may have missed answer) any idea why my firefox search box is not working?
<bary> please any1 can help... my video got crazy
<slow-motion> n8
<bachstudies> just used the ubuntu source list generator for my country and everything is now working
<joh_> hello
<kebes> hi.
<joh_> has anyone have a 1692WLMI laptop ?
<uniq> gnite.
<joh_> i need help please
* joh_ is in a terrible badtrip
<RawSewage> My Kubuntu is messed up
<RawSewage> I cant log on without using the LiveCD
<RawSewage> I think  it cant determine my  Display settings
<joh_> try to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RawSewage> where is the Display config file
<RawSewage> ty
<RawSewage> what happens if I delete it
<RawSewage> will a new one be generated
<joh_> lol i wont do that
<RawSewage> I have no clue what to edit
<joh_> sudo vim  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RawSewage> I have no clue what I'd edit
<RawSewage> I guess I'll copy the one from the Live CD
<RawSewage> to someplace
<RawSewage> ugh
<RawSewage> this is messed up
<RawSewage> I need help.  I cant use my computer now
<RawSewage> nm, I'll try something else
<bary> any romanian guy online?
<rkd> Does anyone know if Kopete 0.12.0 will be in the repositories soon, or do i have to wait for Edgy Eft?
<bary> can any1 help me with my video?
<h3sp4wn> Is it a film ?
<bary> no
<h3sp4wn> What is it about ?
<bary> after i log in my graphics are going crazy
<bary> i cant see anything
<bary> evrething works great for 2 minutes
<bary> and after that i cant see anything
<ru> How do I know what the hotplug firmware directory is set to?
<ru> I am getting this error:
<ru> [17259493.104000]  ivtv0: unable to open firmware v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw
<ru> [17259493.104000]  ivtv0: did you put the firmware in the hotplug firmware directory?
<crimsun> ru: /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)/
<crimsun> [for Dapper/6.06 LTS, that is] 
<ru> That file aah
<ru> file/dir
<Frederick> folks is there any way to have default gcc as 3.4 ?
<h3sp4wn> CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<Frederick> h3sp4wn: is it perma?
<ru> howcome if i list /lib/firmware I dont see any directories in there?
<h3sp4wn> mow
<h3sp4wn> now
<Frederick> also can 4.0.1 be considered usable?
<h3sp4wn> no sorry
<ru> nm
<h3sp4wn> that just does it for one shell most stuff will compile with gcc 4
<Frederick> h3sp4wn: was that for me?
<h3sp4wn> Yes
<h3sp4wn> export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<h3sp4wn> But when you reboot gcc 4.0 will be used
<rkd> Frederick: You could change the /usr/bin/gcc symlink to point to /usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<h3sp4wn> (most stuff can be built with gcc 4)
<h3sp4wn> You shouldn't have to change the symlink
<Frederick> oki and wich package has the man pages for linux programmer manual?
<h3sp4wn> even manually changing the make file is preferable to changing the symlink
<rkd> h3sp4wn: AFAICT, it'd be permanent and it'd work.
<Frederick> manpages dev??
<rkd> h3sp4wn: What's so bad about changing the symlink? That's what they're there for, after all, to be changed transparently.
<h3sp4wn> rkd: It is best to have /usr/bin/gcc linking to the same version as your kernel is built with
<RawSewag> can someone hlpe me.  my Kubuntu is useless now
<RawSewag> Im using the LiveCD to talk here
<h3sp4wn> rkd: Otherwise you may have problems - editing a Makefile is not difficult even if it has CC=/usr/bin/gcc hardwired into it
<RawSewag> I cant boot up KDE
<RawSewag> it hangs
<RawSewag> Ive tried everything
<Official_C> do i need to make an irc accoutn for every server that i use?
<rkd> h3sp4wn: I've never heard that or had problems, and I was a Gentoo user a month or two ago.
<Official_C> i already have one for freenode.net
<bary> any1 had problem with nvidia card?
<rkd> Official_C: Most servers don't have nickname registration, as far as I know.
<RawSewag> Help please.  Im about ready to wipe my harddrive
<mikearthur> can anyone help me rid my kopete of tabs?
<rkd> Official_C: Though I doubt you'll have people conflicting with your nick, so just use that.
<rkd> RawSewag: What's the problem?
<buddho> mikearthur : don't you like tabs in kopete ??
<mikearthur> no, I hate them
<mikearthur> and they won't go away :(
<RawSewag> When I boot up, it hangs after the initial process list
<rastiazul> hi
<RawSewag> it gets to the 2nd progress bar but does nothing
<mikearthur> buddho: any ideas?
<rkd> RawSewag: Second progress bar?
<buddho> uh... sorry i am suprised. My only "idea" is to use an ancient version of kopete
<RawSewag> Theres the first one, where you see the process list
<buddho> or looking at hidden options (command line)
<RawSewag> after that, theres a 2nd screen... it hangs there
<RawSewag> right before the screen with the icons that show initialization of things
<rkd> mikearthur: I've got it.
<_paul> hey, i just installed valknut and it won't download anything
<mikearthur> rkd: ?
<_paul> [02:00:09]  Incoming connection from '24.28.245.155:1402'
<rkd> mikearthur: Settings > Configure > Behaviour > Chat > Chat Window Grouping Policy > All messages in new chat window.
<_paul> [02:00:14]  [[Bostream] Snucko]  Client: DC++ (0.674)
<RawSewag> Should I ask iin the Development channel?
<rastiazul> how can i undo all the changes i have done in kubuntu without having to install it again?
<_paul> [02:00:15]  [[Bostream] Snucko]  Busy
<RawSewag> Whats the Kubuntu Dev channel
<mikearthur> rkd: still doesn't work :s
<_paul> [02:00:32]  [[US] Ignignot]  Disconnected from 68.170.205.252:60294
<_paul> that's what i keep getting
<rkd> RawSewag: Does Ctrl-Alt-F1 work?
<_paul> could u please help me
<buddho> _paul : seem to me valknut is not the easiest linux peer-to-peer
<RawSewag> rkd: yes
<rkd> mikearthur: What's the problem?
<mikearthur> rkd: stays the same
<_paul> well i logged on to a windows hub
<rkd> RawSewag: Can you log in at a command line?
<bary> i any1 help me with a nvidia card
<bary> ?
<RawSewag> yes
<_paul> could u recomend a client that works
<h3sp4wn> rkd: If you really wanted to do that you should use sudo update-alternatives --config gcc (but since the rest of the system is compiled with gcc 4) I think you should go for the cleanest way (You can't build kernel modules with a different version of gcc)
<_paul> ?
<buddho> _paul Do not remember, maybe have you to allocate slots ?
<rkd> mikearthur: Not sure, then, sorry.
<mikearthur> thanks anyway bud
<RawSewag> rkd: I can access with bash.  I cant start KDE
<buddho> mikearthur : you will find . i looked at command line.. there is "geometry" and "style".. maybe it is size and appearance but mauybe is it a way for your problem
<rkd> RawSewag: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and see if that fixes anything.
<_paul> [02:02:31]  [[NL] Moerasman]  Client: DC++ (0.673)
<_paul> [02:02:31]  [[NL] Moerasman]  Disconnected from 80.126.135.209:19981
<_paul> look
<_paul> this is what i get
<RawSewag> rkd: okk ty
<buddho> paul : have you tryed another server list
<h3sp4wn> rkd: I would have thought if you used gentoo you would use the $CC and $CXX environment variables but maybe it is all controlled thru portage and make.conf
<rastiazul> how can i undo all the changes i have done in kubuntu without having to install it again?
<_paul> no
<buddho> paul : and have you selected files to share ?
<_paul> yes
<_paul> that's done
<buddho> paul : if you share enough files, try with another servers It is quick
<rkd> h3sp4wn: Actually, there was a nice utility called "gcc-config" that let us switch between 3.3, 3.4, 4.0, hardened versions, everything.
<rkd> h3sp4wn: Maybe it set $CC in the background, don't know.
<ru> how do i get a list of all drivers available?
<ru> (for my gfx card)
<mark_> Evening
<mark_> anybody gotten an x1900xtx running on dapper?
<_paul> ok. i figgured it out...and here is a tip for those using valknut..............SET THE DOWNLOAD DIRECTORY TO HOME OR ELSE IT WON'T DOWNLOAD
<buddho> i am not sure .. is it a "rights to write" problem ?
<buddho> paul : could you correct it with right permissions ... or in the worst case a symbolic link ?
<bary> guys can you help me with my video card?
<_paul> what do u mean?
<bary> i cant see anything
<_paul> buddho:what do u mean?
<bary> only this window
<bary> ah
<buddho> paul : you can try to make a a repertory writable. connect to root and 'chmod 777 ./thisdirectory'
<bary> please guys can any1 help me with my video card?
<_paul> with that commad u can write to any directory?
<rkd> bary: What's the problem?
<bary> and i log on my graphics are going crazy
<buddho> paul : it is nt very clean.. if you are the only user on this computer you can type instead 'chown yourloginname thisdirectory'
<bary> i cant see anything
<_paul> i am
<rkd> bary: "crazy" how?
<bary> i cant see anything
<_paul> the command is "chown"?
<_paul> :))
<buddho> paul : chown thats is it (change owner). so it seems better.. you (user of valknut) will have right to write to this directory, which may have been the problem
<_paul> thnx buddho
<_paul> :)
<buddho> paul : does it works now ? : )
<mark_> dumb question here are the amd64 live cd installs called dapper or 6.06 ?
<RawSewag> Im about ready to wipe my harddrive
<RawSewag> my Kubuntu wont work
<Official_C> anyone read "A Practical Guide to Linux?"
<Official_C> by Mark Sobell
<RawSewag> nothing I do works
<RawSewag> What do you do when it wont boot?
<RawSewag> KDE wont start
<RawSewag> It worked until I changed Session settings to  :   Start New Session after reboot   from   Resume old seesioon
<Official_C> try typing startx
<RawSewag> ok
<Official_C> it will work
<RawSewag> fatal server error
<RawSewag> cannot run in framebuffer mode
<buddho> rawsewag : try 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<RawSewag> ok
<Official_C> hmm
<_paul> well, i just changed the download folder 2 home/paul and averything works great
<RawSewag> buddho: Ok I ran it
<RawSewag> what now
<Official_C> now type startc
<Official_C> startx
<RawSewag> ok
<Official_C> sorry
<RawSewag> same error
<buddho> Official : the log should explain the problem isn't it ?
<RawSewag> it just scrolled a mile lone list
<RawSewag> same error
<RawSewag> cannot run in frame buffer mode.  please specify busIDs  for all frame buffer devices
<LjL> "Unmount the CD writer"? why does my Devices applet say "Unmount the CD writer"? i don't *have* a freaking CD writer
<LjL> </rant>, sorry
<Official_C> RawSewag: change path to /usr/X11R6/bin/
<RawSewag> i dont have a plain xorg.conf
<RawSewag> I have about 10 wiht varying names
<RawSewag> the closest to plain is xorg.conf~
<Official_C> isn;t that the one you need?
<RawSewag> i'll try startx
<RawSewag> ok I renamed it
<RawSewag> and its working after startx
<RawSewag> ty
<Official_C> cool ,np
<r0xz> anyone knows a iriver look-a-like with ogg vorbis(and good vbr mp3) support that works native on kubuntu?
* r0xz crossed his vingers and closed his eyes 
<RawSewage> tj9991, did you disable IPV6
<tj9991> no
<RawSewage> that removes the internet hang
<RawSewage> if yours hangs before loading pages
<RawSewage> Kubuntu loads fast when you set it the restart preference to STart Empty session
<ryanakca> is anybody having trouble with the system tray crashing at random times?
<ryanakca> when it crashes, kicker crashes, and when it restarts, it doesn't have the system tray...
<RawSewage> is it there now
<ryanakca> RawSewage: Yes, only because I re-added it
<RawSewage> I think Kubuntu Default should be:  in Session Manager,  On Login START WITH AN EMPTY SESSION
<RawSewage> ryanakca, I dont know then
<ryanakca> why?
<ryanakca> oh, I see... nvm
<ryanakca> I thought you were talking to me :)
<RawSewage> your problem reminds me of Windows
<ryanakca> mine? or tj9991's?
<RawSewage> yours
<RawSewage> when Explorer crashes, it doesnt always repaint the tray icons
<RawSewage> maybe you should ask in #KDE
<ryanakca> kk, ty
<ru> i know i can list all current ssh connections with who or w
<ru> but how do I connect to those sessions?
<DarkStone> hrm....
<DarkStone> how do i use ndiwrapper
<DarkStone> ndiswrapper*
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to compile certain lirc kernel modules so as to work the remote on my video capture card.  Since I use the 2.6.15-23 kernel, which kernel source pack should I use?
<bary> hey, i'm new user of linux..i've installed kubuntu...but after restart he start with command line... how can i log in on interface
<bary> ?
<DarkStone> so guys
<DarkStone> is there a guide on ndiswrapper?
<ru> bary: you mean you want your graphical interface?
<ryanakca> checked the wiki?
<ru> bary: You prolly need to start kdm: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<bary> yes
<bary> tnx
<ru> np
<ru> u can jump around the linux sessions using or press shift+alt+f1 / f2 / f3
<ru> f7 is ur X Display
<ru> how do I connect to other ssh sessions?
<Ertain> So... Does anyone know about the kernel sources in Kubuntu?
<ru> Ertain: what about them?
<r0xz> anyone knows a tux remote? :p
<nefertum> hi
<nefertum> i have installed a breezy ubuntu from the cd's, what is the name i should change in sources.list to upgrade to the last version of ubuntu?
<nefertum> i mean, sorry, kubuntu
<JohnFlux> nefertum: dapper
<bary> me again
<bary> can you give me the command to start that friendly interface
<nefertum> that's an stable version JohnFlux ?
<nefertum> or is unstable?
<apokryphos> nefertum: you should really be using the guide to upgrade
<apokryphos> !faq
<ubotu> faq is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
<nefertum> apokryphos: i use usually debian unstable
<nefertum> but i dont know the names of kubuntu version or trees
<jadude> how do you unlock /var/lib/dpkg
<JohnFlux> jadude: close adept
<Healot> kill the app that use it
<apokryphos> nefertum: you want ubuntu packs on your debian unstable?
<JohnFlux> jadude: I'm guessing :)
<JohnFlux> nefertum: stable
<jadude> i force quit adept because it stalled.
<nefertum> no apokryphos, i've installed kunbutu in other machine
<nefertum> no relation with debian, sorry
<JohnFlux> nefertum: because the releases are every 6 months, it's fine to use stable
<apokryphos> nefertum: and you want to upgrade it?
<Ertain> Or use the command dpkg --configure -a.  That seems to work when I can't even use apt or Adept.
<Healot> jadude: kill it
<RadiantFire> jadude: if you forcequitted adept in the middle of processing execute sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nefertum> yeah apokryphos, i've installed breezy
<Healot> jadude: ps aux | grep adept
<JohnFlux> nefertum: and dapper was finished only a few weeks ago
<nefertum> but i'd like newer packages
<JohnFlux> nefertum: so it's pretty up to date
<Healot> kill <the id of adept>
<nefertum> aham
<jadude> RadiantFire: thanks
<nefertum> so upgrade to dapper?
<nefertum> well, thanks :)
<apokryphos> nefertum: you can upgrade just with the guide there at the faq; make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed *before* you upgrade
<JohnFlux> nefertum: don't think so much of it like debian
<JohnFlux> nefertum: the idea is that you use the stable releases
<nefertum> mmm, ok
<JohnFlux> nefertum: at maximum you get 6 months behind.  Personally I sometimes switch to the unstable after about 4 months or so
<nefertum> aham
<JohnFlux> nefertum: but sticking to stable is fine
<Kyral> and if you really want updatedness go to Arch </Random>
<nefertum> which is the way to switch to unstable?
<nefertum> well, i will upgrade to dapper
<bary> whats the command to start the kubuntu? i dont like command line
<Kyral> Its already started :P
<jadude> Healot: I killed adept and it says it can't lock the file..I think i'll use Radian step.
<JohnFlux> nefertum: then edit /etc/apt/sources.list   and change all the breezy to dapper
<Kyral> "the" Kubuntu lol
<nefertum> ok JohnFlux
<JohnFlux> nefertum: then apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<nefertum> yeah...
<JohnFlux> and pray
<JohnFlux> :-)
<nefertum> thanks
<nefertum> :)
<Ertain> Man, I have "linux-source-2.6.15" for Kubuntu, but for some strange reason, the kernel source isn't unpacked.  Who's dumb idea was it to not make the program unpack it upon installing it?
<DarkStone> :S
<DarkStone> i cant seem to instal ndiswrapper
<Healot> Ertain: it is there /usr/src
<Healot> manually uncompress the .bz or that .gz bs :)
<Verithrax> How can I make my computer hibernate from Kubuntu? There's no sleep or hibernate in the logout menu.
<Ertain> Yeah, I know it is.  But why not at least unpack it to /usr/src?
<Healot> they don't need to do that. don
<Healot> t ask why :)
<Healot> well, unpacking kernel source could waste your space?
<Healot> well not until you want to use it, right?
<Ertain> Then take them out when the kernel source is uninstalled.
<jadude> Thanks Healot and RadiantFire
<jadude> anybody here knows how to install mod_mono?
<Kyral> ApacheMod?
<Healot> !info mono-common
<ubotu> mono-common: (common files for Mono), section interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.1.13.6-0ubuntu3 (dapper), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<eXCeSS> if there a way to change a .desktop link's incon
<Healot> install that and Apache will install mono module
<eXCeSS> icon*
<Ertain> I'm trying to install these kernel modules for my lirc remote.  I need to properly set up the kernel sources.  In the 'README" that came with the lirc-sources, it says to unpack it into the working directory, go to the kernel source directory, and then do "make-kpkg --revision <number> modules_image".  It says this will make an lirc-modules kernel pack.  Is that correct?
<Healot> that's one way to do it
<Healot> another is using module-assistant
<Ertain> Okay, how do I use module-assistant?
<Healot> man module-assistant
<Ertain> Right-o then.
<DarkStone> sudo ndiswrapper does not work
<DarkStone> ?
<DarkStone> how do i install
* Ertain looks at the manual for module-assistant.
<Healot> you put the module in /usr/src/linux/modules
<Healot> run m-a prepare
<Healot> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<DarkStone> can someone help me?
<Verithrax> Do any Ubuntu packages with additional QT themes exist?
<DarkStone> with my wireless card?
<jtinney_> !broadcom
<ubotu> somebody said broadcom was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<Healot> the hardware please
<admrl> is there any apps that support lightscribe
<admrl> dvd burners
<jtinney_> That is the sweet most helpful feature ever. I love ubotu.
<jtinney_> I love you, ubotu.
<Kyral> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long pieces of text, to avoid disrupting the channel. You might also want to use the "webboard" package from Universe.
<Healot> admrl: a lot, cdrecord is essential for CD/DVD mastering for GUI (in kubuntu), k3b
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %ubitu!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<admrl> i mean like printing on a cd
<Healot> you didn;t say that :)
<admrl> i said lightscribe
<DarkStone> how do i install ndiswrapper on kubuntu????
<admrl> apps that support lightscribe
<CheeseBurgerMan> DarkStone: 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils'
<Healot> dvd burners >> the last line i saw hoho
<admrl> haha
<DarkStone> ok
<Healot> this page scrolls slow but in abundance of text messages
<DarkStone> i get this
<DarkStone> You might want to run apt-get -f install to correct these:
<DarkStone> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<DarkStone>   amsn: Depends: tcltls but it is not going to be installed
<DarkStone> E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Healot> !info tcltls
<CheeseBurgerMan> DarkStone: Try running 'sudo apt-get -f install' :P
<DarkStone> he
<DarkStone> help
<DarkStone> sohaib@sohaib-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<DarkStone> Password:
<DarkStone> Reading package lists... Done
<DarkStone> Building dependency tree... Done
<DarkStone> You might want to run apt-get -f install to correct these:
<DarkStone> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<DarkStone>   amsn: Depends: tcltls but it is not going to be installed
<DarkStone> E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution).
<DarkStone> :'(
<DarkStone> what do i do
<jtinney_> !ati
<DarkStone> i guess no1 has any idea?
<CheeseBurgerMan> DarkStone: Try running 'sudo apt-get -f install'
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %ubitu!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> !ati
<ubitu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<hugo> how do I append a file to kaffeine's playlist from teh command line?
<RawSewage> Kontact crashes on me now
<RawSewage> How can I fix it
<RawSewage> I cant start it
<DarkStone> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<DarkStone> :|
<RawSewage> sounds like you have Adept or something like that open
<DarkStone> no
<DarkStone> i was using the command apt-get -f install
<DarkStone> it failed
<DarkStone> bcos
<DarkStone> it couldnt connectg
<DarkStone> how do i release the lock?
<DarkStone> meh
<DarkStone> im gonna do this 2morro
<DarkStone> thanks anyway
<DarkStone> bye
<Kyral> !firefox
<Kyral> ubotu tell bary about sources
<markg> anybody had any luck installing the 8.25 drivers on 6.06 amd64 with a x1900xtx ?
<markg> is there a better channel to ask this in?
<markg> hello
<osiris> hi
<osiris> have patience. if someone has an answer, they will be with you shortly
<bary> guys
<bary> help me out
<bary> :)
<bary> newbie here
<bary> i have 2 hdd's , one with linux and one with windows
<bary> and can i acces the windows hdd?
<NoUse> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<RawSewage> tj9991,
<RawSewage> ^^^
<bary> me again... my graphic its going crazy
<bary> doen any1 had a problem with nvidia gforce?
<RawSewage> what problem
<bary> its going crazy
<bary> all i see are allot of lines and colors
<RawSewage> no
<markg> i'd be happy to get my x1900 running just 1 time ;-/
<ngeren> Any know problems in the 2.6.15-25 kernel? I stumbled across some with my wireless, wonder if others had also.
<ngeren> known
<oomph_> anyone have any experience getting sleep/hibernate to work on a thinkpad?
<bary> i've got the driver for my graphic card...how can i install it?
<oomph_> when i close the lid and open it again the computer wont come out of sleep
<RawSewage> is the screen black
<oomph_> let me check
<RawSewage> try running amarok
<oomph_> no the screens not black
<oomph_> i can move my mouse
<RawSewage> I dont know
<oomph_> but cant click apps
<RawSewage> oh
<oomph_> wait it just crashed :P
<RawSewage> it's locked
<oomph_> yea
<RawSewage> I dont knw
<oomph_> Raw: do you run on a laptop?
* ngeren curses the updated kernel 
<RawSewage> I mainly use a desktop
<RawSewage> I have Kubuntu on a laptop though
<oomph_> yeah i run kubuntu now
<oomph_> on my laptop
<Chris_Tucker> kde > all
<RawSewag> did you play arond with the Battery settings
<CaBlGuY> !wmv
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<RawSewag> Laptops & Power
<deivid> hi everybody... can someone help me out syncing my ipaq 5550 with linux?... I've tried lots of things but don't know what to do :(
<CaBlGuY> may need some help installin my printer here in a bit..  bbiab
<ChefWill> anyone know if there is a text replace plugin for Konversation?
<oomph_> raw: ya i played with the settings
<oomph_> i just got an update for acpm-support though
<oomph_> so that might help
<oomph_> rebooting now
<james_xxx> is anyone here?
<oomph_> i am
<Hawkwind> james_xxx: Nope.  Those nicks over ~~~~>> are imaginary :P
<CaBlGuY> !VLC
<ubotu> I guess vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<james_xxx> ok i thought so
<CaBlGuY> word brotha
<CaBlGuY> :p
<shaggyz> hey
<james_xxx> ``this is an off topic question... but i need to get rid of lilo on a PC,,,, can anyone tell me how to do this?
<byen> can someone tell me how i can install themes in kubuntu?
<shaggyz> themes? gnome themes???
<shaggyz> kde themes?
<byen> opps i mean decoration and all
<RawSewage> seems like every theme has its own complicated install method
<CaBlGuY> whaddya mean "Gnome themes"
<shaggyz> byen: www.kde-look.org
<CaBlGuY> !gnome themes
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> !Gnome
<shaggyz> ok sorry not gnome
<CaBlGuY> Oh so now u don't know what ya want..  :/
<CaBlGuY> ahh  never mind..
* CaBlGuY read up.  :p
<CaBlGuY> anyone got VLC installed?
<RawSewag> i did
<RawSewag> I know pretty much about it
<CaBlGuY> work ok in Linux?
<RawSewage> yes
<CaBlGuY> cool..
<RawSewage> its in the repos
<CaBlGuY> IM workin on gettin it now..  just updatin first..
<RawSewage> I use Kaffeine
<RawSewage> I forgot why
<CaBlGuY> Hmmm
<CaBlGuY> for WMV?
<RawSewage> no
<oomph_> mplayer is good
<RawSewage> my mplayer doesnt have any controls
<CaBlGuY> nothin "native" to linux as far as media players plays WMV without codecs..
<RawSewage> I think Im using Kaffeine because I wanted to use all default Kubuntu apps
<LjL> VLC
<CaBlGuY> and VLC has em all already there..
<CaBlGuY> yea
<RawSewage> libxine-extracodecs probably installs wmv
<RawSewage> or maybe not
<CaBlGuY> I think I got that one already..
<CaBlGuY> and stil not able to
<CaBlGuY> no biggy..  just get VLC when IM done upgrdain..  no biggy
<CaBlGuY> *upgradin even..  :p
<CaBlGuY> I tell ya what though...  I've been playin around with a lot of other distros just for the heck of it and so far...  in my opinion, Ubuntu beats em all hands down..
<CaBlGuY> cause it's an easy install and, theres all kinda supprt..
<CaBlGuY> and I've tried several diff distros in the last week,,.  :p
<CaBlGuY> including, PCLinuxOS which I think sux..
<CaBlGuY> that's just my opinion though..
<CaBlGuY> sup franc.  o/
<admrl> i apt-get upgraded in dapper and my webcam stopped working
<admrl> i just noticed that it isnt working and im guessing its from a kernel upgrade or something
<whegge> I am having some problems with Kubuntu Dapper and Evolution.  Anyone available to possibly help me?
<oomph_> raw: type gmplayer
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm interesting admrl
<oomph_> i think that gives a gui for controls
<oomph_> also the arrow keys work for controling
<tmdx120> hello all
<tmdx120> I have a question about wifi
<tmdx120> Im using an "asus @home" pci wifi card. it has an rt2500 chipset. Does anyone have any info on how to activate it?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is that like fi over wi or sumtin?
<tmdx120> ??
<CaBlGuY> !wifi
<ubotu> hmm... wifi is a term to describe wireless networks (also known as 802.11a/b/g/n). For help getting it set up in Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<CaBlGuY> thry that tmdx120
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> hey CaBlGuY
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> CaBlGuY: are u good dealing with dependencies?
<CaBlGuY> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd:  no, not really..
<CaBlGuY> I'm not advanced yet.. :p
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> CaBlGuY: u run 32bit or 64 kubuntu?
<CaBlGuY> 32..
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> CaBlGuY: ok , i need to compile the kopit messenger , or whatever its name is
<CaBlGuY> kopete
<CaBlGuY> and it's oin the devs
<CaBlGuY> Oh wait..
<CaBlGuY> hang on  a sec..
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> yes , but not the latest version
<klees> hey guys where do the Keyboard Layouts get saved?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> xorg.conf?
<klees> doesn't look like it
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> what do you mean by layout?
<klees> im trying to assign my multimedia keys and the volume up nob is not working
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ahhh
<francf> kless: look at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ , but u need a PS/2 keyboard or adapter
<klees> the weird thing is volume down works
<CaBlGuY> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: here  go here and grab it form the site..
<CaBlGuY> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/kopete/kopete-0.12.0.tar.bz2?download
<klees> i have a usb keyboard
<CaBlGuY> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd:  ok?
<langseth_> Anyone here having problems with the kubuntu dapper powerpc installer disc? Mine is saying vmlinux is corrupt when trying to boot?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> CaBlGuY: yes, but i need source , and i need to compile it on my pc , but before i can do that i need to get all the dependencies it needs
<gri6507> can anyone help with a noob (sortof) question about NVidia drivers / GLX / 3D accelration?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> langseth: vmlinux is the kernel i believe?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> langseth: might be a wrong kernel for your pc
<CaBlGuY> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd:  why do you need to compile it??  it's already packaged at that site...   :/
<jeff_> hello all
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> CaBlGuY: iis it packaged for amd64 deb?
<james_xxx> ``this is an off topic question... but i need to get rid of lilo on a PC,,,, can anyone tell me how to do this?
<langseth> it should be the right one, it is powerpc (ibook)
<CaBlGuY> Ahhhh  n0ctuRnaL-fieNd Im not sure..  did you lok at the page like I told ya to.. ;)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> CaBlGuY: im looking at it , its just a download page
<CaBlGuY> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: right..   with packages..   if they got 64 bit it should be opn that page..
<langseth> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: and now the "check" command seems to be working. I tried it once before and it complained about it. Maybe its an issue between my desktop burner and laptop cdrom drive.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> CaBlGuY: ok , il take a look at it , thank u
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> langseth: whats wrong , u dont like macOsx?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> langseth: kidding
<langseth> not really.
<gri6507> sorry, I stepped away from my screen and didn't see if there was an answer.
<james_xxx> man you would think that reformatting a hard drive would get rid of greaking lilo.....
<gri6507> was there anyone here who could help with a (kubuntu) noob (sortof) question about NVidia drivers / GLX / 3D accelration?
<langseth> james_xxx: did you reformat the whole drive or just the linux partitions
<james_xxx> langseth: i reformatted the whole drive
<james_xxx> i hate lilo
<geneo93> Hawkwind got it working
<james_xxx> lol
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Got what working ?
<geneo93> xorg 7.1 in mandriva
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> langseth: im looking around , but i dont think i can help you
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Sorry to hear that LOL
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> langseth: all i can see from this is that kernel is crashing dure to some different hardware or something
<langseth> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: np, I am gonna reburn it. its strange the md5sums match for the CD and the image. but a checksum fails when I run 'check'
<geneo93> Hawkwind it was a goal of mine just to prove to myself it had nothing to do with nvidia drivers
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> you know what i really like about Kubuntu?
<osiris> do tell
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> the Krashes
<osiris> that must be a kde thing
<geneo93> its not kde
<osiris> well with a title like krash, its tough to tell
<osiris> =)
<geneo93> has alot to do with memory
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> its actually stable , just some apps Krash
<geneo93> this is true but it still krashes
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> yeah , but at least i dont have to reboot the pc when it does
<geneo93> ah when mine crashes its just locked up tight
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> i tried vista , and i said f. that , i like kubuntu way better
<osiris> im trying to make the move from mandriva
<osiris> ive been part of that camp for about 4 years
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> i tried mandriva too
<osiris> i find kubuntu nice.  a little different, but very usable
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> like 8 years ago i think
<osiris> 2006 is a wonderful thing, when properly updated
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> im just playing ,
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> i tried out the mandriva 2006dvd
<osiris> that aside, my current kubuntu experience has been a pretty easy transition
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> i really liked the mandrivas installer because it had ati drivers working out of the box and drivers for my fake raid
<osiris> the powerpack was nice for features like that
<osiris> i didnt mean to start talking mdv in kubuntu
<NthDegree> mdv?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> but the mouse driver sucked , and performance was sluggish , so then i jumped on kubuntu
<osiris> mandriva
<osiris> NthDegree, ^^
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ohh and the you got to pay to use their updates
<NthDegree> oh, mandriva eh. don't you have to pay for updates on that
<NthDegree> haha gr8 minds think alike :)
<osiris> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, not true on the (pay for updates) tip
<geneo93> well believe it or not cooker is pretty good if your good at hacking out the mistakes
<osiris> i know people of that calibur.  im not one of them
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> i dont know , i wanted to update the system but it said i cant unless i get a membership
<NthDegree> mandriva isn't worth it, you are only contributing to corporate gain
<NthDegree> same with most RedHat clones and Fedora Core based stuff
<GullyFoyle> my first distro was mandrake, then i discovered The Debian Way
<deivid> hi everybody... can someone help me out syncing my ipaq 5550 with linux?... I've tried lots of things but don't know what to do :(
<osiris> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, the membership is not necessary to update
<osiris> despite what the install leads you to believe
<osiris> i digress.  i was praising kubuntu for being easy to work with
<Official_C> anyone here have any experience writing device drivers for linux?
<oomph_> raw: i fixed my problem
<geneo93> do you have all the device specs
<SeanTater> osiris: what problems are you having
<SeanTater> osiris: how is it not "easy to work with"
<osiris> SeanTater, none.  other than those on a mental level
<thompa> im having a problem in openoffice I think might be graphics related
<osiris> SeanTater, and i said it "was" easy to work with
<thompa> the text sometime becmes garbled, but returns sometimes to normal
<thompa> also i lost half of my document for no reason
<SeanTater> osiris: okay
<thompa> im wondering if nvidia could be the problem
<SeanTater> osiris: enjoy kubuntu
<thompa> i still dont have an nvidia logo
<geneo93> thompa:  now dont go blaming nvidia like mdv does
<SeanTater> thompa: even if you have no nvidia logo, it should work, just at a lower frame-rate
<geneo93> thompa:  did you enable it
<thompa> im running nvidia for sure, cause opengl stuff is fast like bzflag, screensavers
<thompa> in openoffice though it looked like some of the text was changing to jibberish
<thompa> also the fromatting was either to big or small depending on my view area
<osiris> SeanTater, i am.  i just wish i had a better machine to run it on
<thompa> not sure what happened but i lost the last third of my term paper
<thompa> im only using kword now
<thompa> openoffice saved an old version of my document i think
<SeanTater> osiris: I wish I had a solaris 32 core processor with 16GB ram too, and sata -- and I will - as soon as I win the lottery
<thompa> somehow an old crappy half got pasted into it
<osiris> SeanTater, 400mhz k-6, 128 ram, 20 gig hd
<geneo93> i'm happy with my dual p4 xeons
<thompa> also yesterday the screen was really slow as if no nvidia, no opengl ran until i rebooted
<osiris> thats my tester box
<SeanTater> geneo93: I won't settle until I get my hands on BlueGene
<thompa> so i think the driver or xorg is not working right and it f'ed up my document editing
<SeanTater> osiris: what are you migrating?
<geneo93> SeanTater:  i can make you one all i have to do is turn on air conditioner and my son will turn blue
<osiris> yeah.  got 2 mandriva boxes yet.. the dual boot smb server/windows XP gaming box, and the one im on now
<c0lL> what happened?
<SeanTater> geneo93: but -- can he do 72 trillion operations per second?
<c0lL> the server stole my nick
<geneo93> sure
<geneo93> humans can do anything
<c0lL> what u 2 arguing about?
<SeanTater> c0lL: Then next time you can log in as your nick tell it /msg NickServ Identify Password
<c0lL> SeanTater:  i dont have it registered
<thompa> what could be the reason for no nvidia logo, thats what worries me?
<SeanTater> c0lL: then:
<SeanTater> c0lL: Then next time you can log in as your nick tell it /msg NickServ Register Password
<c0lL> thompa:  i would worry if i did have an nvidia logo :O)
<c0lL> thompa: anywhere aroung my house
<thompa> i would remove it maybe, but it should be there
<c0lL> d
<geneo93> i would to if i had ati junk
<thompa> im worried my system is unstable, cause i just typed abunch of stuff and its gone
<c0lL> ati makes bad drivers for linux , but they do have good hardware
<thompa> OO,org autoback up was no good either
<c0lL> SeanTater: good to know , thank u
<thompa> ill have to test some i guess, its either OO or nvidia problem
<SeanTater> geneo: well, BlueGene has 131072   processors, Humans, 500 Billion nerves
<SeanTater> geneo93: 131072 < 500,000,000,000
<geneo93> gene can do math in his head
<thompa> im going to abiword or kword to be safe, maybe its a memory problem in OO
<geneo93> oh yeah OO does consume a lot of memory
<SeanTater> geneo93: According to Hans Moravec, by extrapolating from known capabilities of the retina to process image inputs, a brain has a processing capacity of 100 trillion instructions per second, and is likely to be surpassed by computers by 2030.
<thompa> i got 1G ram though
<geneo93> thompa:  how much swap you have
<benner> hi all, after installed kubuntu on my main pc was fine, i decide to install it into another pc, but this time, when the cd boot, after showing the blue kubuntu logo, after "mounting file root system" i got theses error "buffer I/O error on device hdd logical blocks 356805" but finally load into the xwindows. but it's seems to be hardware, any clue?
<thompa> 2G swap
<SeanTater> benner: how many Hard drives and CD drives?
<thompa> nvidia 6600 at 1440x900 res.
<geneo93> thats a bit overkill
<thompa> i think so too
<benner> hda = 10g  hdb = 20g  cd-rom into ide2
<geneo93> i have a total of 1.6 gb over three linux distros
<c0lL> when i do ./configure , does it matter if i do it as sudo or user?
<thompa> well could it cause stabiltiy issues?
<SeanTater> benner: that totals to three -- do you have a floppy drive?
<geneo93> thompa:  its possible that the cache got flushed and thats why you lost it
<thompa> i had maybe 8 web sites open and a 700 page pdf at the time
<nixternal> c0lL: no need to do sudo for ./configure nor make...just use sudo for make install
<thompa> i was also pasting some stuff
<benner> nope, and only have two hd.. is it possible hdd is a virtual drive for booting the live cd?
<c0lL> nixternal: good info , thank u
<SeanTater> benner: probably not
<thompa> geneo93: whos flushing cash?
<nixternal> np c0lL
<geneo93> my son is
<SeanTater> benner: partitions are 1,2,3, drives a,b,c
<thompa> i cant ever use OO.org now unless im sure it wont happen again
<geneo93> thompa:  use dummy doc to test it
<SeanTater> benner: try giving a glance over each drive and make sure there is no data loss
<SeanTater> benner: actually, better idea
<benner> giving a glance?, sorry i am not english
<SeanTater> benner: I mean -- look though them lightly skimming over and making sure most are there, but that's not necessary
<SeanTater> benner: just get some kind of back utility ready
<SeanTater> benner: *Backup utility
<thompa> my first curiosity is why no nvidia logo on this machine and all others have it
<SeanTater> benner: your drive /may/ be dying, if not, the FS might be
<geneo93> thompa:  mine les than it was like 1 second if that
<SeanTater> benner: in either case, having an extra copy is not a bad thing
<thompa> geneo93: ive never seen a sec of it
<benner> you mean my hd or cd drive?
<thompa> also the lockup earlier was strange the framerate was very slow
<geneo93> well even if you restart xserver
<thompa> yep
<SeanTater> benner: your CD is fine -- CD's can;t die, it;s not in thier nature, but HD's are touchy
<SeanTater> benner: Back up HD, at the very least, you important data
<geneo93> thompa:  does it say direct rendering is enabled
<benner> i dont care he's empty
<thompa> in xorg.conf?
<SeanTater> benner: both of them?
<geneo93> glxinfo
<SeanTater> benner: okay then
<benner> heu no my primary-slave drive is not empty, but the primary-master is empty
<thompa> looking for it, big list
<SeanTater> benner: okay -- keep a back up some where else (like another computer)
<SeanTater> benner: but if it stops doing it, then there is a 99% chance your fine
<thompa> direct rendering yes
<benner> the error said hdd but earlier he said the same thing but it was hde
<SeanTater> benner: hde is not possible
<thompa> geneo93: im wondering if i should reinstall nvidia from web site manually
<SeanTater> benner: I would nack up my data and ignore it if I were you
<SeanTater> *back up
<geneo93> na
<thompa> something must be half-baked if no logo
<SeanTater> benner: sorry -- I need to sleep -- it's 11:25PM here
<benner> it start kde but is very slow since this
<geneo93> there should be a file somewhere that tells how long to display it
<benner> yes mee too :) but thank you anyways
<argpirate> I just installed a bunch of games via add/remove software but it didnt add any menu entries for it...is there a special command to run or que?
<thompa> there used to be a logo option somewhere
<paul_> i think once you restart, the menue entries will be added
<geneo93> nvidia settings
<argpirate> ah you have to actually reboot?
<c0lL> lets say i need xyz deps to install A , it there a command i can type , hey im installing A , get me the xyz deps...?
<paul_> yea i think you do argpirate
<thompa> geneo93: do i have to install that?
<geneo93> no
<Hobbsee> c0lL: yes, sudo apt-get build-dep packagename
<geneo93> nvidia-settings
<argpirate> paul_, thanks
<paul_> np
<thompa> got it
<c0lL> Hobbsee: thanks a lot , that makes stuff easier
<Hobbsee> :) yeah
<thompa> no setting for logo there
<thompa> brb
<Desh> Hi, how do I check my Front Bus Speed?
<Munchkinguy> Is there anywhere I can download the Tangerine icon set for Kubuntu?
<Munchkinguy> (or KDE in general?)
<NoUse> Munchkinguy have you looked at kde-look.org?
<Munchkinguy> yes
<Munchkinguy> no such luck
<thompa> anyone else know where to enable nvidia logo?
<TheHighChild> apt-get install tangerine-icon-theme
<whyami> what is the equivalent command for "gnome-open" in kubuntu?
<argpirate> what does gnome-open do?
<Desh> How can I find out my COmputer's FSP (Front Bus Speed)?
<TheHighChild> Munchkinguy: I see it in my repos, do you?
<argpirate> Desh, its set in the bios
<whyami> argpirate: if gnome is installed and you type "gnome-open <some-random-file>" it will open <some-random-file> with the correct application, based on the extension of the file name.
<argpirate> oh i see
<TheHighChild> Desh: Check the manufacturers specs
<Munchkinguy> TheHighChild: I see it, but that icon theme is made for GNOME, and so it doesn't cover everything, so some of the icons are Crystal.
<thompa> i found that the disable nvidia logo option can be put in xorg.conf
<Desh> There's no tool I can use like CPUz for Windows?
<thompa> but still no clue why mine is a no show
<c0lL> did anyone here install the latest kopete?
<Hobbsee> c0lL: yes
<c0lL> Hobbsee: did you do the --jingle part?
* Hobbsee wonders where the latest package of the latest kopete is
<Hobbsee> c0lL: no, we havent built jingle into the packages yet
<TheHighChild> Munchkinguy: Ok, my bad dude. sorry
<TheHighChild> Desh dmesg?
<c0lL> Hobbsee: ok , so i can ignore it when compiling?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> you just dont get that functionality
<c0lL> Hobbsee: k , ty
<Munchkinguy> TheHighChild: That's alright.
<Munchkinguy> bye
<Hobbsee> c0lL: there are packages at http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/ if that helps
<Hobbsee> it doenst have yahoo webcam support in it yet though
<c0lL> Hobbsee: damnit , why cant i ever find the good stuff in time
<Hobbsee> c0lL: mostly because it's hidden, as it's a WIP
<anarhist> Hello!
<c0lL> Hobbsee: i see
<c0lL> Hobbsee: well its compiling , it should be good to go
<c0lL> Hobbsee: doesnt compiling leave a lot of unneeded files behind?
<Hobbsee> c0lL: hmmm....it may well do.  depends what you're compiling, and how it's packaged
<Hobbsee> it takes ages to compile, FYI
<c0lL> Hobbsee: yup , its taking a while
<james_xxx> howdoes one get rid of grub?
<Hobbsee> james_xxx: replace it with something else
<james_xxx> Hobbsee: geesh, i am just wanting to install a new OS... an grub will not let me run the live CD
<Hobbsee> james_xxx: what's the live cd of?  whether your CD or hard drive boots first is not controlled by grub - that's controlled by your BIOS
<geneo93> james_xxx:  then the cd is not bootable
<james_xxx> i had lilo.... replaced it with grub... but i still can't get past it
<Hobbsee> hit f1, escape, delete when the computer first starts to boot
<Hobbsee> if you've gotten to grub, you're too late.
<james_xxx> Hobbsee: if you say so, i have bios set to boot from CD, but it goes straightt o grub instead
<Hobbsee> then the cd is likely not bootable...did you burn it as an iso?
<james_xxx> Hobbsee: i know the CD is bootable.... i have tried several live CDs in this thing now, and they work on other CDs
<james_xxx> oops
<james_xxx> PCs
<Hobbsee> weird....
<Hobbsee> if you remove grub, you'll have bigger problems than that...
<james_xxx> weird and frustrating
<andre_> anyone successfully gotten ruby on rails working with ubuntu?
<c0lL> Hobbsee: how long is this suposed to take to compile?
<Hobbsee> c0lL: depends on yoru system.  it took a couple of hours here, iirc
<c0lL> Hobbsee: woooot??????
<Hobbsee> koffice took longer :P
<Hobbsee> just use the .deb on that site
<Hobbsee> it does work
<c0lL> what kind of system u have there to compile it on?
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'sarah': Linux 2.6.15-25-686 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.40GHz at 2394 MHz (4793 bogomips), , RAM: 809/993MB, 102 proc's, 2.8h up
<Hobbsee> c0lL: ^
<c0lL> how do i do that
<Hobbsee> c0lL: it's a script in konversation - /sysinfo
<c0lL> is it default or u have to set it up?
<james_xxx> good grief, this whole deal with grub is the pits
<james_xxx> i have no idea what the hell to do
<c0lL> ok , it compiled , i got a pretty fast system
<c0lL> i sure didnt want to wait few hours
<bill> Hi everyone, can someone help me with an archive extraction issue.  Archive Manager keeps telling me I don't have permission.  I am logged in a primary (only) user, any thoughts?
<RawSewage> it could be any number of things
<bill> I was also having a permission issue with the external USB drive the archive is on
<bill> I could not set to "Write"
<Hobbsee> heh
<RawSewage> you can always alt+f2  kdesu konqueror
<RawSewage> and do it from there
<bill> KDS vs gnome issue?
<RawSewage> no
<c0lL> Hobbsee: didnt compile right , i missing all the accounts
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> mabye
<Hobbsee> c0lL: missing all the accounts?
<c0lL> Hobbsee: you know the start page , where it lists yahoo msn, icq, etc , its empty
<bill> I'm running gnome now, getting kbuildsycoca running
<c0lL> Hobbsee: but that was compiled from source , i havent used your package yet
<Hobbsee> hmmm ok
<c0lL> Hobbsee: what do i do with your package ? ./configure , make , make install?
<Hobbsee> c0lL: no, download the one for your architecture (ie, 386 or whatever), and run sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<c0lL> Hobbsee: do i have to remove what i just installed?
<bill> thx, bye
<Hobbsee> c0lL: i'd say it should overwrite, but you can if you like
<james_xxx> i wish i could figure out how to get my system back to where it was before it had lilo or grub, this sucks bad
<c0lL> Hobbsee: i do apt-get remove kopete and it sais package not installed , but i can run it in kde
<c0lL> james_xxx: why dont you redo partitions and start from scratch?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...okay then.
<james_xxx> c0lL: how do i redo partitions? i have reformatted a few times.... grun still remains
<Hobbsee> just install the other over the top
<james_xxx> grub*
<c0lL> james_xxx: grub installs itself into /boot partition by default , after you make a new partition make sure you set the option to format it , or set the /boot mount point to a different partition
<james_xxx> i will try that
<nrdb> I am having trouble getting dvdbackup to work I keep getting the message "dvdbackup: symbol lookup error: dvdbackup: undefined symbol: UDFFindFile"
<james_xxx> grub loading.... error 15?
<thompa> i got kubuntu running on 4 machines here very well, 1 not so good
<thompa> its either nvidia driver, xorg. or kernel i need to deal with
<thompa> i could have a hardware problem, i just stuck this nvidia card in here
<thompa> box was off i think
<thompa> i need to make sure i have removed all the nvidia stuff
<thompa> ther than synaptic, can i just change xorg.conf to vesa for now?
<c0lL> james_xxx: what cd are you using ? and what are you installing it on ?
<thompa> the nvidia.com driver wont install whcih is strange
<c0lL> james_xxx: i dont know how you cannot format your partitions , ive done it like 100 times in one day before i figured out how to get a software raid to work
<james_xxx> c0lL: it is not that i can't format my partitions. it DID format my partitions several times. grub is STILL there
<Lunar_Raven> guys, something weird is going on with my konqueror web browser.  Like when I try to login to something, it tries to download the actual file.  It just randomly started doing this
<c0lL> james_xxx: that maybe because its in your mbr ,
<Hobbsee> james_xxx: what were you going to replace grub with?
<Hobbsee> there's a command to delete grub
<james_xxx> c0lL: exactly lol
<Hobbsee> bimberi: ping
<c0lL> Hobbsee: does grub install itself in the mbr area?
<Hobbsee> c0lL: if you tell it to, yes
<Lunar_Raven> anyone know why maybe? :p
<Hobbsee> you set it in the install
<bimberi> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> bimberi: PM?
<james_xxx> i don't know, i finally got the kubuntu live CD to work, after 20 tries.... i actually wanted to install kanotix, but i never got the live CD to work on this machine
<c0lL> well , i dont have an idea how to get riid of it out of mbr
<bimberi> Hobbsee: sure
<pussfeller> my ipod says it cant mount due to "bread failed cant read superblock"
<ChefWill> !ssh
<ubotu> rumour has it, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<pussfeller> is that hd stuff, or filesystem stuff
<Lynoure> pussfeller: bread? :) read?
<pussfeller> no it says bread
<c0lL> Hobbsee: i installed your package over the other one and it didnt work either
<Hobbsee> c0lL: are the configuration files for kopete still there?
<c0lL> Hobbsee: i just installed it again , where would the files be?
<Hobbsee> c0lL: ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete and ~/.kde/share/config
<c0lL> Hobbsee: only hace contact lists in the first dir
<Hobbsee> hmmm..i wonder where your settings went
<c0lL> Hobbsee: which config am i looking for specicfically ?
<Hobbsee> c0lL: um, all of them, i think.  you can sign in with your accounts, and it should get the contact lists off the server, i think
<c0lL> Hobbsee: well , i cant sign in , because the part that has the account setup doesnt work
<Hobbsee> ah
<c0lL> Hobbsee: the properties menu doesnt work either , and it krashes kde if i just hit next
<Lynoure> pussfeller: hmm, indeed it does. I think it can be either hw or fs caused, in any way what it is trying to read in turned out to be NULL (not reading)... actually hmmm, I'd suspect hw, with fs I'd assume something to come out, even if it is garbage. But this is just based on looking at some code that might or might not be different code than what causes you this.
<Hobbsee> c0lL: ouch..
* Hobbsee wonders why.
<benner> somebody have a url about emulator w32 programs into linux?
<c0lL> Hobbsee: if i knew how to uninstall the one i compiled , maybe your deb would install correctly?
<zodo> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info. <reply> Wine for 64 bit. http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<Hobbsee> c0lL: true, try make uninstall, in the source directory, i think
<Hobbsee> source directory beig the one you were compiling in
<c0lL> Hobbsee: what would be a command for that?
<Hobbsee> "make uninstall"
<c0lL> Hobbsee: yup , its working
<benner> ubotu: wine yes that's it, thank you
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, benner
<c0lL> Hobbsee: nope , your package is exactly the same way as the one i compiled
<zodo> I seem to be having trouble getting apm support running on my ancient laptop.  Prior to this, I was running debian stable (Kernel 2.6.8) with no issues, power management wise.  Now that I've jumped up to Dapper w/ 2.6.15 I get "Error inserting apm...no such device" and so forth when running modprobe apm.  Is it possible that the kernel is attempting to load acpi at startup, and thus preventing apm from functioning?
<zodo> I've seen the "acpi=force" command for adding to grub's menu.lst...what's the variation to prevent acpi from being loaded?
<nixternal> zodo:  pci=noapci
<nixternal> scratch that
<nixternal> zodo: pci=noacpi
<zodo> nixternal:  You're sure?  One of the guys in #ubuntu just suggested acpi=off
<nixternal> no..it is pci=noacpi
<zodo> Ah, well thanks.
<nixternal> np zodo
<p00q> how do i turn off the cdrom getting autostarted? dang. I'm just trying to run grip but KDE is grabbing the CDROM and grip can't see it.
<zodo> I'm off to go try grub commands.  Wish me luck.
<p00q> zodo: luck ;-)
<c0lL> did anyone figure out how to use speedcrunch yet?
<nixternal> use it how?
<nixternal> typical use type stuff...or install it and get it running
<c0lL> use as , where are my buttons?
<nixternal> hmmm
<nixternal> lemme see if i can get it
<c0lL> its like opening kate
<c0lL> except kates got more functions to it?
<inteliwasp> anyone awake?
<p00q> sorta
<nixternal> wow c0lL
<nixternal> i can't get it either...and i made it crash
<inteliwasp> is there a reason why zsnes is not in the repository anymore?
<c0lL> nixternal: haha , i know this thing is wicked
<nixternal> wow
<crimsun> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: (Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM)), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.420-0.1ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 506 kB, Installed size: 3224 kB
* Hobbsee can use speedcrunch.  doesnt seem to die here.
<nixternal> don't select scim
<crimsun> multiverse <--
<c0lL> nixternal: i got the +- figured out
<nixternal> well you type it how you want it
<noaXess> hi all.. was up here in the kubuntu world?
<c0lL> as always , krashing stuff
<inteliwasp> strange... apt-get does not see it...
<noaXess> hi Hobbsee
<crimsun> inteliwasp: you don't have multiverse enabled, then
<Hobbsee> hey noaXess
<matthewmystar17> hello
<Webman> hi
<noaXess> hello matthewmystar17
<Webman> how is it going
<Webman> hi rogue
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i've got a question about getting photoshop 7.0 to work with wine
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i try to start ps7.0 but it just gives me an error every time
<[Evil] [Ernie] > !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info. <reply> Wine for 64 bit. http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<Hobbsee> [Evil] [Ernie] :
<Hobbsee> [Evil] [Ernie] : you might want to see #winehq
<[Evil] [Ernie] > Thanks!
<inteliwasp> crimsun, considering i may forgetting to do something, could you point me in the right direction to enable multiverse?
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<noaXess_kubuntu> noaXess: just a sleftest :)
<Lunar_Raven> !swig
<ubotu> Lunar_Raven: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Webman> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<inteliwasp> crimsun, many thanks
<crimsun> inteliwasp: np
* inteliwasp haply goes playing snes games
<matthewmystar17> has anyone here installed ubuntu or kubuntu on a powerpc dual booting with os x?
<ChefWill> man
<inteliwasp> crimsun, BTW, do i need to do the esd restart?
<ChefWill> i just did two differnet kubuntu installs and both o them give me a Grub error message and wont boot
<ChefWill> Error 1
<crimsun> inteliwasp: only if you want system sounds in gnome.
<ChefWill> Error 18
<crimsun> inteliwasp: I presume your being in here implies you're using kde?
<inteliwasp> crimsun, ya i perfer kde over gnome
<crimsun> inteliwasp: then the answer's fairly transparent ;)
<inteliwasp> next item is to get a wireless card that works with linux...
<madar> howdy, looking for help getting a prism_usb device working on kubuntu dapper
<madar> This device has worked great in the past under other distros, this is my first try with k-ubuntu and I'm not having any luck
<madar> !prism
<ubotu> madar: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> madar: it doesnt work out of the box?
<Hobbsee> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is a term to describe wireless networks (also known as 802.11a/b/g/n). For help getting it set up in Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<inteliwasp> well so far i have i dead card and 1 orinoco card that just so happenes to be the only ne that is not compatable with linux...
<matthewmystar17> as anyone here had troubles booting to yaboot?
<madar> sorry to hear that
<madar> this device has worked before but no luck for me now :(
<Webman> thanks
<ChefWill> why cant you just install kubuntu instead of having to boot into livecd :(
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: with the alternate cd?  you can
<ChefWill> ?
<ChefWill> desktop cd
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: were you here for breezy release?  how there was only one install cd?
<ChefWill> ive done the install 2x thru livecd and ive got a grub error after install
<ChefWill> ?
<ChefWill> the cd i have is dapper i beleive
<Hobbsee> yes, i was thinking it would be
<Hobbsee> dont mind me
<Hobbsee> what was the grub error after install?
<ChefWill> error 18
<ChefWill> installed twice happened both times
<inteliwasp> how do i set that for a dvd to only open one program and not konquor, kafene and a "what do you want to do?" windows?
<jain> hi
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: uh oh... http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<ChefWill> ugh
<ChefWill> i dont want to flash  my bios
<Revres_> hello, why i can't format my fat32 i just created from gparted? he told me that the device is busy
<rasa> DISPLAY is not set, so 'xhost +' fails, how do I determine the proper setting for the DISPLAY variable?
<Lunar_Raven> Couldn't find Qt. Make sure the QTDIR environment variable is set
<Lunar_Raven> could anyone tell me where the qt dir is, please?
<Lunar_Raven> I know the headers are installed I had this problem before, but I can't remember what I set QTDIR as
<crimsun> you probably aren't using --with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3
<Lunar_Raven> Ah, /usr/share/qt3 :) .. I was trying everything directory but that one
<Lunar_Raven> thanks..
<Lunar_Raven> that worked
<rasa> so, why isn't DISPLAY set in kubuntu, if programs like xhost expect it to be set?
<crimsun> eh? It's set here.
<crimsun> :0.0
<rasa> thx
<crimsun> (and use xauth not xhost)
<rasa> my bad, sorry to bother
<nrdb> I am looking for information on how to get a webserver (lighttpd) to accept file uploads can anyone help with a reference?
<chavo> nrdb, a webserver can only serve files
<nrdb> chavo: then how come I can upload files to websites like ebay etc.
<chavo> nrdb just messin with ya
<nrdb> chavo: funny ha ha
<chavo> I'm not sure, never messed with lighthttpd
<nrdb> chavo: its lighttpd, have you done it with any webserver (e.g. apache) ?
<Milhouse> hi everyone
<Milhouse> anyone familiar with ndiswrapper?
<Silenced> hey all I downloaded a large file off of usenet and am getting a crc error on one of the files after recovering the file using par2 is there anyway to tell unrar or ark to ignore the crc error?
<Hobbsee> Milhouse: yep
<word> how do you make a shell script..that just happens to have the extension .package to have a different image than other shell scripts?
<Hobbsee> !dance
<Hobbsee> !bot
<Seveas> %config channel plugins.myfactoids.database ubuntu
<Seveas> %join #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> was wondering about that
<Hobbsee> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Hobbsee> !dance
<ubotu> I know nothing about dance
<Hobbsee> hha
<word> how do you make a shell script..that just happens to have the extension .package to have a different image than other shell scripts?
<word> how do you make a shell script..that just happens to have the extension .package to have a different image than other shell scripts?
<raphink> word: ?
<word> raphink: Basically what i'm asking is..how do you change the icon of a file based on its extension?
<word> raphink: Instead of by its type
<raphink> aaaaaaaaaahhhhhh
<raphink> how is that linked to a shell script ?
<raphink> hmm let me try to understand
<raphink> you want to associate an icon to .package files
<raphink> and rename a shell script in .package so it has this icon
<raphink> right?N
<word> raphink: Not rename but well... i want shellscript.package to have the icon
<raphink> well just right click on the file in konqueror
<raphink> choose properties
<raphink> and there you can set the properties of the .package files
<raphink> including the icon
<word> it treats it as a shell script though
<raphink> so what?
<raphink> how would you like it to be treated?
<word> you click the configure button and you're changing the properties of all shell scripts
<word> i don't care how it's treated but by changing that image ALL shell scripts now have that image
<raphink> well
<raphink> it seems kde is able to recognize a shell script not from his extension (pretty logical) but by parsing it
<raphink> so as it sees #!/bin/bash or #!/bin/sh, it considers is a shell script
<raphink> that's it
<thoreauputic> which, funnily enough, is likely to be acurate ;)
<thoreauputic> *accurate
<raphink> hehe
<word> yah i realize that but isn't there a way to change the icon based on the extension instead?
<thoreauputic> word: what for?
<raphink> if you create a .package section, maybe
<word> a way to override the shell script icon if it's a .package
<raphink> but then, yes... what for?
<raphink> is a good question :)
<raphink> what do you want exactly word?
<raphink> and why would you put an icon on a shell script
<thoreauputic> word: if you start doing that you are back to the MS model
<thoreauputic> which is bad news...
<thoreauputic> e.g. I send you something evil with a .package extension, and you don't notice it's a script
<raphink> word: if you really want an icon on something, you better create a .desktop instead
<raphink> that calls the shell script indirectly
<word> thoreauputic: Aesthetics it's for a thing called autopackage which is an installer that works on all distros it uses an sh script to see if it's installed then runs it
<raphink> autopackage is a _censured_
<thoreauputic> word: a fine example of something evil ;)
<raphink> s/ure/ore/
<raphink> word: do you dev autopackage?
<word> raphink: No.... and why is it evil?
<thoreauputic> word: autopackage messes with your system - it isn't recognised by the packakging system
<thoreauputic> as a result you can get weird stuff happening
<raphink> word: if you want to work on an installer for all distros, why don't you look at smart instead?
<raphink> somethign that really deals with the package db
<raphink> and installs real packages
<raphink> smart is going to be worked on for Ubuntu btw
<raphink> might replace apt-get eventually
<word> I know i read that
<raphink> but autopackage is not worth the try imo
<raphink> just like checkinstall and such things ;)
<thoreauputic> raphink: checkinstall isn't evil - just limited :)
<raphink> very limited
<word> raphink: ...it's imo better if you just want to install a few games that happen to use .package and the only other alternitive is compiling it from source...
<thoreauputic> raphink: at least apt knows what you've compiled with checkinstall
<BanskuZ> http://omena.org/~dd/fruitimage/index.php?file=tahomas.png <3
<raphink> thoreauputic: at least.....
<raphink> it still produces the worst packages ever
<thoreauputic> raphink: I use checkinstall locally - I wouldn't distribute checkinstall packages for obvious reasons
<raphink> I don't use checkinstall
<raphink> I consider if I need a package
<thoreauputic> I gathered that :)
<raphink> then other people might need it to
<raphink> so I make real packages and distribute them
<thoreauputic> raphink: that's a better way I agree
<raphink> there are millions of users of debian/ubuntu, so my needs are necessarily shared by others
<thoreauputic> raphink: I haven't learnt the correct way yet :)
<raphink> and I'm happy people someday chose to make binary packages so others wouldn't have to rebuild stuff manually
<raphink> thoreauputic: you're welcome to learn if you have any question :)
<raphink> we welcome all willing contributors :)
<thoreauputic> raphink: I assume the debian.org new maintainers guide is the way to satrt ?
<thoreauputic> *start
<raphink> it is
<raphink> if you have dapper
<thoreauputic> OK
<thoreauputic> I do
<thoreauputic> raphink: are you a MOTU ?
<raphink> I'm a core-dev :)
<thoreauputic> ah I see :)
<raphink> help:/kubuntu/packagingguide
<raphink> in konqueror
<raphink> :)
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<raphink> it's new in dapper :)
* thoreauputic looks
<Hobbsee> raphink: one word - cool!
<raphink> Hobbsee: you didn't know that?
<raphink> laserjock is the one who's been spending a lot of time on the guide
<Hobbsee> raphink: i knew where the draft was, i didnt know it'd made it in
<Hobbsee> yeah, i knew that
<thoreauputic>  >>  "There is no documentation available for /kubuntu/packagingguide " :(
<thoreauputic> I'm using dapper...
<word> thoreauputic: Worked for me.
<thoreauputic> I get the error message
<thoreauputic> and i'm up to date ...
<thoreauputic> So - what file is the guide in so I can look it up? "locate packagingguide" gives me a lot of hits, but mostly in other languages than english AFAICS
<thoreauputic> $ locate packagingguide | grep kubuntu
<thoreauputic> /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu/packagingguide/files/kubuntu_01_kdepot.diff
<thoreauputic> not really much use methinks
<thoreauputic> ...
<raphink> lol
<raphink> thoreauputic: did you install kubuntu-docs ?
<thoreauputic> raphink: I just installed kubuntu-desktop ( in breezy) This is a dist-upgraded box
<thoreauputic> I shall install the *-docs package :)
<thoreauputic> 35 MB of docs ! A lot of docs...
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> raphink: aha - konqueror now co-operates :) Thank you...
<thoreauputic> raphink: evidently kubuntu-docs was not installed on dist-upgrade, which isn't really surprising
<eightiesk> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making grub floppys: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToMakeAGRUBBootFloppy - grub howto: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<fek> moin
<mrfishhat> anyone have any knowlege of wine/winex/cedega?
<psb154> I want to open port 631 to my ipp://localhost:631/printers/printer. Nmap does not find an open port. Any ideas? What application/daemon would open the port? I configured the printer with cups so...
<psb154> cupsys is running...
<cipri> hi all
<Adam_eM> hi there
<Adam_eM> my firefox crashes constantly during www loading. What can i do with it ? I tried to reinstall and completely remove it and installing again and that came to nothing
<psb154> Fixed my cups sharing problem: changed listen localhost:631 to listen *:631
<psb154> in file /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf
<psb154> then restarted cupsys.
<olifas> ciao a tutti!
<olifas> ho appena installato kubuntu ma ho qualche difficolt
<olifas> dove configuro le opzioni del boot-loader?
<Kamping_Kaiser> this is an english only channel please :)
<olifas> oh, sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> <g>
<olifas> where can I set the boot loader options, please?
<Kamping_Kaiser> something wrong with grub?
<olifas> I've just installed kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /boot/grub/menu.list
<Kamping_Kaiser> *lst
<olifas> and how to change it? It's first time for me
<Kamping_Kaiser> olifas, open up Konsole, and type 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<Kamping_Kaiser> then put in your password. nano is like edit from dos
<olifas> ok, I try
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl
<olifas> and now? It's a clean black screen
<spin_> qualcuno mi sa dire come disabilitare il click del touchpad
<spin_> grazie
<spin_> proprio nessuno?
<zm0> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<spin_> grazie
<spin_> thanks
<morrow> !dvb
<ubotu> I know nothing about dvb
<morrow> hmmm anyone tried to use dvb-usb pensticks with dapper?
<spin_> how can disable the touchpad click
<spin_> ??????????
<exceswater> hi all
<exceswater> i am back
<psb154> spin_ I believe the answer lays in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf...
<RawSewage> what a fast way to convert mp3 files to ogg
<RawSewage> I guess with mplayer
<exceswater> who can help me with a kubuntu start problem
<exceswater> ???
<psb154> RawSewage there is an mp32ogg
<lackdiant> RawSewage: I use soundKonverter
<RawSewage> hm
<lackdiant> with soundKonverter you can convert any file in any extension, not only mp3 to ogg
<kbrooks> Can I have some BIG assistance here?
<Lynoure> kbrooks: What does BIG stand for? :)
<kbrooks> EasyUbuntu needs to be stable for Kubuntu, BUT I'm the only developer for EaasyUbuntu. Currently, EasyUbuntu has problemms with flash and java
<Lynoure> kbrooks: Oh, I would probably love to help... but dashing off to a meeting any minute now
<apokryphos> kbrooks: what's the problem exactly?
<Lynoure> kbrooks: But I'm not a kubuntu expert (just a user with some unrelated programming, testing and related sysadmin experience)
<kbrooks> apokryphos: well,
<kbrooks> the problem is in the log window and the commands that easyubuntu executes on kubuntu
<kbrooks> easyubuntu uses the log window to execute install commands (apt-get install ...).
<kbrooks> however, the commands are being executed in the shell before the output of the commands is printed to the window
<allee> /leave
<Lynoure> kbrooks: Damn, I gotta go, I'll be idling on the channel and I'm reachable with /msg also, of course
<kbrooks> h/o
<kbrooks> breakfast
<apokryphos> kbrooks: not really sure of what you mean.. but what is it you need? Testers? Or pointers on a part?
<cdonges> when I try to use my microphone it's either really quiet or sounds really distorted
<psb154> cdonges alsamixer (from an xterm) might help...
<FisherP> geneo93 good evening
<cdonges> it might if I knew how to use it
* psb154 swings from the girders and thows bananas at cdonges.
<neuron_> hey, is there any way of making xmms play streaming audio?
<imbrandon> neuron_, yea just open the stream
<imbrandon> it does it auto
* imbrandon streams sky.fm from xmms and amaroK
<psb154> man page doesn't seem to mention streaming...
<Lynoure> kbrooks: I've been thinking of getting involved in some project and EasyUbuntu is actually something I like (and I did run into that flash problem, too)
<kbrooks> Lynoure: well, i need a solution
<imbrandon> kbrooks, whats easybuntu programed in ?
<imbrandon> is there a easyubuntu chan we can take this to ?
<kbrooks> the solution for java is to kick it out for dapper (which can be done all too easily)
<kbrooks> imbrandon: python. prepend a # to easyubuntu, and then you can join it :-)
<kbrooks> #easyubuntu
<Bateau_> my screen can take a ressolution up to 1920x1200. but kubuntu stops at 1024x768. how can i change it higher?
<visik7> anyone using Xgl ?
<visik7> I've problems with kde and window manager
<Gnutonius> Hi all
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> i think i have founfd the actual source of the flash problem
<kbrooks> but i need to look at the source of dpkg-preconfigure (maybe that is the problem?)
<defrysk> does anyone know where the folder of the panel bar images is ?
* defrysk cannot find it (back)
<MilhousePunkRock> someone familiar with wireless?
<defrysk> hmz opera docks into the panel
<ticc> hi. is it possible to force app to use other qt theme?
<ticc> i mean, what options in command line allows for setting theme for qt app?
<chavo> ticc, try running qtconfig
<ticc> qtconfig? but i don't want to change theme for all qt programs, i would like to change the one
<chavo> appname --style stylename
<ticc> chavo: thx
<chavo> np
<RawSewage> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<RawSewage> !players
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC - also see !codecs
<RawSewage> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<john> john
<john> hello everybody
<slow-motion> re
<Xelckon> help ?
<Xelckon> Anyone got URL to amsn (sources.list)!?
<MrObvious> Xelckon: You probably need to just apt-get install it
<Xelckon> nope...
<MrObvious> Your sources.list might need universe and multiverse to get that tho
<Xelckon> Cant fint the amsn package
<MrObvious> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<MrObvious> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<MrObvious> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<MrObvious> Xelckon: Read up then edit your /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<Xelckon> kk ;)
<MrObvious> You get so MUCH more packages anyway.
<Xelckon> easysources also ?
<MrObvious> Sure but read the other 2 things about universe and multiverse first.
<Bateau_> ok, so i just installed kubuntu, and my ressolution was 1024x768. so, i changed the screen to Dell 1920x1200 widescreen laptop thingy ( i have a Inspiron 9400 Laptop ) but i cant set the resolution to more then 1600x1200 now. and the screencard driver is set to "vesa". i have a ATI X1400 how to install the driver?
<MrObvious> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pitchshifter> anyone have an idea as to why some of my screensavers (mainly the openGL ones) only showup on half of my screen?  Just the top half
<Xelckon> em...
<Xelckon> The pictures at ubuntu page dosnt look like my linux at all ^
<MrObvious> Xelckon: Yes, but it's valid.
<Xelckon> em...
<MrObvious> See Ubuntu is KUbuntu w\ Gnome. KUbuntu is a hybrid by the same companyl
<MrObvious> *company.
<Xelckon> cant fint software properties...
<MrObvious> Which link?
<MrObvious> Oh.
<Xelckon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<MrObvious> Uhh, I'm not on KUbuntu right now, but it's like Adept or something. Or it's Adapter or something.
<MrObvious> Adept sounds right.
<MrObvious> Try the "Start" Button then towards the bottom is the configuration panel for your system.
<Xelckon> i know ^^
<Xelckon> Figured it all out now :D
<MrObvious> :)
<Xelckon> thanks alot mate...
<Xelckon> aMSN installed, and manny more nice packages to go :D
<MrObvious> You're welcome.
<Xelckon> Started with linux yesterday :P
<ubuntu__> hi
<Xelckon> omg amsn still dosnt want to install
<dj_baggio> amsn is not nice package :)
<MrObvious> ubuntu__: HI
<Xelckon> i noticed...
<MrObvious> Xelckon: Log?
<bimberi> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> bimberi: pong
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:ubuntu__] : Dapper Drjhkhjkhjkjntu.org/announcements/6.06-lts-release.php | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Shipit!-Get FREE Kubuntu CDs shipped directly to your home, Today! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Hobbsee] : Dapper Drake 6.06 LTS Ready for download See - http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.06-lts-release.php | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Shipit!-Get FREE Kubuntu CDs shipped directly to your home, Today! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Hobbsee> ubuntu__: ?
<bimberi> Hobbsee: pm (once that is sorted out)?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:MrObvious] : Dapper Drake 6.06 LTS Ready for download See - http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.06-lts-release.php | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Shipit!-Get FREE Kubuntu CDs shipped directly to your home, Today! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Hobbsee> bimberi: sure
<MrObvious> Rut roh, the ops need to change a mode :|
<Hobbsee> MrObvious: usually people dont change it for the worse.
<MrObvious> If there are even ops.
<Hobbsee> sure there are ops
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<MrObvious> Hobbsee: Just testing, I won't change it :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> :P
<MrObvious> There's a mode you can set. I'm not sure how but it's through chanserv.
<MrObvious> It's been a while since I've done it.
<Xelckon> omg hate against amsn
<Hobbsee> yeah +t
<MrObvious> Xelckon: Why wont it install?
<Hobbsee> MrObvious: it's not that we cant, it's that we choose not to
<MrObvious> Hobbsee: Cool beans :)
<Xelckon> says it need some other packages to install...
<MrObvious> Oh.
<Xelckon> tryed apt-get install amsn*
<MrObvious> Try updating your sources.
<Xelckon> and installed some drivers and crap....
<MrObvious> sudo apt-get update
<MrObvious> Also while you're at it, sudo apt-get upgrade (upgrades all system packages to latest)
<Xelckon> i know..
<Xelckon> but it fucks up the ati driver if i upgrades the system...
<Xelckon> dide once before...
<Xelckon> maby amsn works now... trying to install
<Xelckon> em, jepp
<axel> Hi. I deactivated eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces so eth1 became standard which is my WLAN card (Broadcom 4306). It works very nicely (just using it at the moment here) in general. My problem: the connection does not work with KWifi, only with using the WLAN assistent and pressing cancel after chosing the network. I want to reach that it works with KWifi so that I can start the connection after the login. Furthermore this would enable different 
<burepe2> I am using qtparted and I am getting "an error happen during ped_file_system_open call" when I try to resize. What should I do?
<axel> you could give gparted a try
<errpast-wc> Is there an easy to use pptp client on Kubuntu?
<pussfeller> I wish kubuntu mounted media devices via device name
<pussfeller> is this more difficult than I am thinking it is or something
<burepe2> I can't resize my drive. Help.Qtparted and gparted won't work.
<Hobbsee> pussfeller: you can set what it mounts as..
<pussfeller> Hobbsee, without fooling around in udev rules?
<siefkencp> any one know how to get XGL up and running on the box?
<Hobbsee> pussfeller: well, you can set if it mounts in /media/wherever in /etc/fstab
<Hobbsee> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl
<pussfeller> yeah Hobbsee I can do that
<pussfeller> but, I shouldn't have to :)
<dj_baggio> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<Hobbsee> pussfeller: where's it mounting them to?
<pussfeller> our poor crippled little sister can do it :)
<pussfeller> Hobbsee, kde mounts them as sd* in media, gnome mounts in media under device name
<siefkencp> Thanks ubotu
<MrObvious> lol
<pussfeller> which plays hell with amarok
<MrObvious> siefkencp: It is a bot
<Hobbsee> weird....
<pussfeller> as all my music is on my usb drive
<Hobbsee> specify it in /etc/fstab i would think - but i didnt think that kde or gnome would mount them any differently
<MrObvious> pussfeller: Can you mess with the devices options in the KDE mounting options?
<pussfeller> I don't know MrObvious, i will have to see when I login to kde next
<pussfeller> I don't _think_ so
<burepe2> how do i resize a drive in the command line?
<pussfeller> burepe2, sudo cfdisk /dev/harddrive_id
<pussfeller> just the letters, burepe2 not the partition numbers
<pussfeller> like hda, sdb, etc
<burepe2> pussfeller: if i resize will i loose data?
<sohaib> can someone help me please?
<sohaib> sohaib@sohaib-laptop:~$ apt-get -f install
<sohaib> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<sohaib> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<sohaib> the command wont proccess
<sohaib> =|
<burepe2> sohaib: type sudo first
<burepe2> sudo
<sohaib> oh
<sohaib> i feel so silly
<sohaib> lol
<pussfeller> burepe2, yeah
<sohaib> thanks
<sohaib> yup it works
<sohaib> thank you
<sohaib> :)
<burepe2> pussfeller: how do i resize without loosing data?
<pussfeller> qpartd
<burepe2> pussfeller: it won't let me resize. I get an error
<pussfeller> burepe2, i never used it myself, i just know thats the program to resize without losing data
<burepe2> it said  "an error happen during ped_file_system_open call" when I try to resize. What should I do?
<Snake[Sleep] > burepe2: are you trying to resize a disk your currently using?
<sohaib> sohaib@sohaib-laptop:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/Desktop/MRV8K51.INF
<sohaib> Installing mrv8k51
<sohaib> Parse error in inf. Unable to find section W8100PCI.zerocfg
<pussfeller> burepe2, you mihgt have to unmount it first
<sohaib> :'(
<burepe2> i did
<Snake[Sleep] > burepe2: I personally suggest you sudo apt-get install gparted, then use that instead, its a much more complete program (But youll need some gnome librarys to use, which will take up space on your system)
<pussfeller> i saw an article on digg i think about a live qpartd cd or something
<Snake[Sleep] > That was a live gparted cd, and why would you want a cd with just gparted when you can get a dapper desktop cd with it and a few hundred more programs?
<burepe2> Snake[Sleep] : I did try that but it give me an error and won't let me resize
<Snake[Sleep] > burepe2: Have you attempted it from a live disk?
<burepe2> it says something about to being able to read the file type
<burepe2> no
<Snake[Sleep] > burepe2: If you can, download a ubuntu dapper desktop cd, and attempt with that, if it still cant resize it, there could be a error on the disk
<burepe2> i am on it
<Snake[Sleep] > Oh :-/
<cipri> hi i am am trying to install a tv tuner in ubuntu and i need some help pls
<Snake[Sleep] > burepe2: then yea, thats all I can think is that theres a issue on the disk somewhere, either with the file system, or the physical disk itself
<RobNyc> hi guys I was checking Distrowatch.com/ubuntu and seeing the snapshot so the snapshot has 2.6.17 kernel does that mean if we're on dapper we'll get that update?
<Snake[Sleep] > RobNyc: I believe you need to open up some other repos to get it, but dont hold me to that, im in entirly sure
<RobNyc> thanks either way ;)
<burepe2> cipri: what is the problem?
<RadiantFire> RobNyc: we probably won't get that kernel
<RadiantFire> RobNyc: unless some horrible vulnerability is found that is fixed in that version
<RobNyc> so we're stuck @ 2.6.15 ?
<RobNyc> basically
<Snake[Sleep] > Sounds like it
<RobNyc> thanks a bunch
<Snake[Sleep] > RobNyc: Nothings stoping you from complieing it yourself! :)
<Snake[Sleep] > :P
<RobNyc> is this just for kernel for for everythng ?
<RobNyc> like xchat, and other apps
<Snake[Sleep] > reword that plz
<RadiantFire> what do you mean?
<RadiantFire> there are kernels and then there is "The Kernel"
<RobNyc> so apps like xchat and others wont get any updates either?
<Snake[Sleep] > No, just for security purposes
<RadiantFire> RobNyc: they might, but right now the repositories are closed
<RobNyc> alrighty
<Snake[Sleep] > RobNyc: If you want latest versions though, as I said, your always free to complie your own, or sometimes people will package up the latest versions on their site. Hehe or you can check out gentoo, if you want cutting edge :)
<RobNyc> gotta go to work
<Snake[Sleep] > have fun!
<RobNyc> Snake[Sleep] , true
<RobNyc> in gentoo i can choose what i want cutting edge with a gui pkg manager
<RobNyc> thanks for ur time
* Snake[Sleep]  pokes adept
<Snake[Sleep] > your a guy pkg mangler right??
<Snake[Sleep] > gui*
<Snake[Sleep] > :P
<RobNyc> lol
<RobNyc> adept is nice
<Emess> hey is enlightenment compatible with kde and gnome apps?
<RadiantFire> yes
<RobNyc> but i use yukiyu on my new vlos 1.3 install w/ XGL out of the box on my x1600 pro card which is so rare
<h3sp4wn> Emess: Are you using e17 ?
<Emess> not using it at all atm
<Snake[Sleep] > RobNyc: XGL = Bliss
<Emess> looking to install it over my OpenBSD box....
<RobNyc> Bliss ? lol
<h3sp4wn> XGL = horrible and buggy
<Snake[Sleep] > h3sp4wn: no way
<Snake[Sleep] > not if you use it right
<Snake[Sleep] > and disable the "dock"
<RadiantFire> sigh...
<Snake[Sleep] > alright im out
<Snake[Sleep] > cya
<h3sp4wn> Its a bad design - aiglx has a much better design
<RadiantFire> and are you qualified to make that pronouncement?
<burepe2> how much memory do you need to run the live cd?
<h3sp4wn> comfortably ? 512 I would say
<RadiantFire> burepe2: 256 - 512 is probably ok, although you might be able to get by with less
<RadiantFire> its gonna be as slow as molasses in winter regardless
<burepe2> i got 256 but it aint loading
<burepe2> ha
<RadiantFire> apparently I'm mistaken
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<burepe2> get stuck at x
<RadiantFire> burepe2: are you sure its not configuring
<burepe2> I need to resize this stupid drive
<RadiantFire> the X configuration can take a really long time
<burepe2> i like cooked food and came back
<burepe2> kinda
<burepe2> ill try again
<RadiantFire> ok
<burepe2> you were right
* uber_mort is away: I'm busy
* uber_mort is away: class
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> !latestkde
<ubotu> The latest version of KDE is 3.5.3, and Kubuntu packages are available at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<pd273> hows the experience with kde3.5
<pd273> anybody tried it
<Hobbsee> pd273: yeah, works nicely
<pd273> cool
<pd273> hows the look and feel and all
<Hobbsee> it's faster, seems to be pretty solid
<pd273> am going to get it now :)
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<pd273> is there any special steps I need to follow
<Tallia1Kubuntu> LISTEN! somebody who got xgl + kde working correctly can enlarge the ubuntu wiki saying how he did it? everything is on the net is about gnome+xgl
<Hobbsee> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: second link there.  drat!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: oh, yeah? and there's somethign about compiz+kde too? me and my buddy didn't find anything working with that
<h3sp4wn> I may try getting compiz working with aiglx (managed to get direct rendering with open source radeon driver on my 9800pro - but its unstable) want to try later versions of X and mesa
<Hobbsee> !xgl > Tallia1Kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: stop that, i do know how to use ! ^__^ we tried those things.... i still can't get anythign working
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: i just updated that factoid.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: what's a factoid?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: something with a ! in front of it.
<Hobbsee> well, the meaning, not the original word itself
* gnomefreak trying 3.5.3
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: nice!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh, i see :)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: koffice 1.5 and amarok 1.4 are they in dappers repos or do i need to add riddell's repos?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: add Riddell's repo.  i'm trying to force amarok 1.4.1 to build now
<Tallia1Kubuntu> riddell :) ahah, the new version?
<gnomefreak> cool ty
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gnomefreak: how is it? is it "stable" for a common desktop use?
<gnomefreak> Tallia1Kubuntu: what kde 3.5?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no, riddel backports
<gnomefreak> Tallia1Kubuntu: they are fine
<Tallia1Kubuntu> are you running them now?
<gnomefreak> i have never had issues with riddell's repos they are on kubuntu.org
<gnomefreak> Tallia1Kubuntu: yep grabbing updates from them as we speak
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gnomefreak: you know, i deleted windows, and linux is the only working OS in this machine :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<gnomefreak> Tallia1Kubuntu: ;) edgy is only one running on this pc (wehat you can call running i guess)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: kde 3.5.3 will be chucked into edgy soon i think
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gnomefreak: edgy??
<dr_willis> i dident even think edgy was in a bootable stage at this time
<Hobbsee> dont try out edgy on production machines
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: it will be a few weeks afaik atleast 1
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gnomefreak: what the freaking hell is edgy !?!
<Hobbsee> dr_willis: it is with some hacks
<Hobbsee> true
<gnomefreak> dr_willis: eh define bootable
<geneo93> kde 3.5.3 is stable edgy is not
<h3sp4wn> I switched to kde when the gnome 2.13 betas in dapper were so unstable - and kde has been rock solid ever since
* gnomefreak has put alot of work into edgy in the last week (i dont advise using it for a while
<dr_willis> ChanServ- [#ubuntu+1]  Edgy Eft is not yet usable. Please don't use it yet.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh, you mean on the edge.... like last version :) ...... these american slangers ^__^
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dr_willis: please tell me what's edgy
<gnomefreak> Tallia1Kubuntu: next version in devel atm is code name edgyeft
<dr_willis> the Next Ubuntu Disrto.
<gnomefreak> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wasn't that riddel?
<dr_willis> riddel? never heard of that
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: no, Riddell is a person.
<gnomefreak> Riddell: is the kde developers last name
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: Riddell is the main kubuntu developer...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ahah, i see :)
<gnomefreak> hope we dont wake him lol
<Hobbsee> he's already awake
<larson9999> hmmmm something's goofey here. my keyboard is posessed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> holy crow, he's in here?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> just saw his name :)
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> haha, nice :)
* gnomefreak thought he was at summit :(
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: he is
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, he is
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<DrNickRiviera> can anyone recommend a wifi network card that is easy to use with kubuntu dapper?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i would have liked to be involved more in linux development, but i am not so "extreme" in programmin
<DrNickRiviera> or rather easy to setup, don't really want to have to mess around with wrapping drivers if possible
<h3sp4wn> DrNickRiviera: Any atheros pci or cardbus
<gnomefreak> they are still uploading to servers from there too i was happy as hell yesterday
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i got my pc only when i was 17 years old :) there's people at that age did awesome things
* dr_willis has PC's that are 17+ years old.
<DrNickRiviera> thanks h3sp4wn, will check those out
<v3ctor> Tallia1Kubuntu: those that can't code can help by making donations and reporting bugs ;)
* gnomefreak doesnt remember 17 years old :(
<Lynoure> dr_willis: in active use?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ahah, i am a informatic engineering student, still don't have money
<dr_willis> Lynoure,  as door stops :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gnomefreak: how old are you?
<Lynoure> dr_willis: we just retired our 486 some months ago. Before that is was a firewall for many years
<gnomefreak> Tallia1Kubuntu: i dont code for ubuntu but im still fairly active in commmunity with irc, mailinglists,forums ack, bugs
* Hobbsee is 17 years old :(
<gnomefreak> Tallia1Kubuntu: gonna be 30 sat :(
<dr_willis> Lynoure,  ive been slowly dumping my old stuff on people. :P
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: 17 as "a girl is at her prettiest at 17" or actually? :)
<h3sp4wn> DrNickRiviera: The best ones have 2 radio's (a and b/g) and the drivers automatically keep the connection up at all times (but you need a suitable accesspoint) - but my 20 pci one is perfectly stable - compared to the ralink junk I had before it
* DaSkreech laughs at Hobbsee :)
<bluedeep> Hi ;) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197757
* dr_willis is old enough that he is now invissible to 17 yr old girls.
<Lynoure> dr_willis: me too, but being a girl myself, I don't mind that :)
<dr_willis> Lynoure,  what? Girls dont use computers! :P
<DrNickRiviera> having trouble finding either of those makes, perhaps they don't sell them in the uk :(
<Hobbsee> haha
<dr_willis> LinuxChix
<Lynoure> dr_willis: Hobbsee does :) And I do. I don't like LinuxChix, though
* Lynoure 'd prefer something like KindGeeks
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: the list is no good?  i've not subscribed to it
<DaSkreech> Lynoure: Eh?
<DrNickRiviera> oh, just noticed that you specified your price in pounds, so i assume they should be available here
* dr_willis was using Linux Chix in the 'generic' term as for a 'female linux user'
<h3sp4wn> http://www.xs4all.nl/~marcone/bsdversuslinux.html
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: I'm pretty much gender blind. So I fail to see what relevance my gender has to Linux or Geekness
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: how is ubuntu-women comming? i almost called it a project but its way past that ;)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no idea, it's full of men :P
<DaSkreech> lol
<gnomefreak> lol
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: true...in a way
<dr_willis> LifeTimeLinux
<dr_willis> :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gnomefreak: happy birthday in this case
<dr_willis> I bet my wife would use that!
<gnomefreak> Tallia1Kubuntu: ty
* DaSkreech hits h3sp4wn
<v3ctor> h3sp4wn: what they don't show in that picture is that the linux guys are looking at a computer..not the girl
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what about you Hobbsee, are you a developer or what?
<Lynoure> Debian-women is fine, but sometimes I feel they try to speak for all women (because of the name), and feel icky about that.
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Is that linus' forked processes?
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: yes.
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: true
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh, wait a sec, is it true that in kubuntu there's something like a calendar with seminacked girls?
<Hobbsee> !packagingguide > DaSkreech
<bernier> hi, do you guys have any suggestion of games which are fun on linux?
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: not that i'm aware of.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i heard somethign like a scandal about that :)
<Hobbsee> there may well be though
<Hobbsee> there's something on kde-looks.org like that though iirc
<dr_willis> bernier,  what kind of games ya like?  "Return to castle Wolfenstine: Enemy Terrtority" is a must get for First person shooting.. and "tremulus" is  also a must get for Twitch Fragging.
<DaSkreech> Tallia1Kubuntu: It had semi nacked boys as well
<Lynoure> Tallia1Kubuntu: there was the hotbabe scandal in Debian, you are not thinking about that?
<DaSkreech> I think they were more nackedity as well
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhhhhh, maybe :)
<dr_willis> bernier,  then theres ' rocks n diamonds' for the boulderdash lovers.
<Hobbsee> !packagingguide > hobbsee
<bernier> dr_willis: i like 1st person shooter , MMORPG and action games
<nico8481> UT ?
<dr_willis> bernier,  check out   Tremulous    - its using the Quake3 GPL code - and is a free game.
<bernier> kk thnaks
<bernier> thnaks*
<dr_willis> theres getting to be a lot of Q3 codebased spinn off games comming out
<dr_willis> You can play 'aliens' that can crawl the walls.. which is fun,
<nico8481> dr_willis: any ubuntu packages for it?
<dr_willis> Never Winters Nights has a Linux port  if ya want to look into iut.
<DaSkreech> Too bad Epic will never opensource thrier stuff
<nico8481> apt-cache search tremulous
<DaSkreech> They might release the code though
<nico8481> oops :)
<dr_willis> not seen any debs for it.
<DaSkreech> They did that for Unreal One
<dr_willis> Rocks'n'Diamonds  - is just a enteraining little game. 'old skool' :P
<gnomefreak> isnt epic an irc client?
<psb154> bernier what graphics card do you have
<Lynoure> BD is nothing without a joystick... :/
<bernier> psb154: nvidia riva tnt2 (lol)
<psb154> oooo
<dr_willis> Lynoure,  actually i find it easier on keyboard.
<DaSkreech> Why isn't Frozen Bubble in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Rocks'n'Diamonds  - caused many of my room mates to flunk out of college
<bernier> and what about "cube"?is it fun?
<DaSkreech> bernier: You could hang out with Hppay Penguin
<DaSkreech> happy even
<psb154> tuxracer
<dr_willis> Cube is a interesting First Person shooter engine. Its got some neat features.. but the Q3 stuff looks better.
<dr_willis> but Cube runs on lower hardware
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: i think ther is a clone of frozen bubble in repos or it is frozen bubble
<nico8481> tuxkart
<DaSkreech> Windstile :)
<nico8481> is xbill still around? :)
<gnomefreak> bbs
<Hobbsee> it's frozen bubble :P
<psb154> o_O
<GullyFoyle> hey folks, i've been following the instructions to get flash working in konqueror (amd64) here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-188198.html....
<DaSkreech> nico8481: You can't get rid of bill!!
<DaSkreech> though Microsoft did :-(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> there have been an recent update to dapper that you know? i am running dapper since a couple of months. Didn't run updates for few days and now synaptics give me quite a bit of new updates to do ..... :|
<nico8481> hehe
<h3sp4wn> v3ctor: My point was only that that type of marketing works best
<GullyFoyle> so igot the packages but when i go to use ark, the window opens but when i try to open a file it says utility is not in your PATH
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: yeah, kernel updates, among other thigns
<h3sp4wn> v3ctor: In regards to the fixing of bug 1 anything is worth trying (Most big computer companies use similar tactics at tradeshows also)
<GullyFoyle> how can i open ark, but when its opened it says the utility is not in my PATH?
<h3sp4wn> GullyFoyle: do 'which ark' and 'echo $PATH'
<gnomefreak> Tallia1Kubuntu: about a week ago kernel update and gnome update and someone said there were updates today too
<burepe2> what ways are there to make a cd boot . I can't find boot order in the bios
<h3sp4wn> You can load the netboot image from dos if you need to using loadlin
<GullyFoyle> h3sp4wn: /usr/bin is in my PATH
<h3sp4wn> GullyFoyle: How is ark getting opened - from konqueror
<GullyFoyle> h3sp4wn: i did it both from cmdline and from konq--same result, ark opens but it won't open the file. what utility is it a frontend for? that might be the problem
<h3sp4wn> GullyFoyle: I just use tar from the commandline
<GullyFoyle> h3sp4wn: i do too but it would be nice to use it from konq sometimes
<JRGC_> I just changed the graphic card, because it was broken, and now I have the wrong driver configured. How can I configure the right driver on Kubuntu?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> haha, i have just seen the ubuntu merchandise :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> coooool :)
<bleaked> question, i have set up a few "Quick File Browser" kicker applet buttons to various directories that i frequent.  this worked great and fine for the longest time.  recently i installed the ubuntu-desktop package to play around w/ gnome.  after a few weeks, i grew tired of it and removed the meta package (i install via aptitude, so it removed all of the appropriate gnome remains) -- but now when i attempt to use these quick file browser li
<Tommy2k4> you all tried opera9 final?
<GullyFoyle> h3sp4wn: ohhhh wait a minute, their .deb files, not tar.gzs, how do i get ark to open them?
<Hobbsee> GullyFoyle: why would you want to?  just install them
<Hobbsee> !deb > GullyFoyle
<bleaked> GullyFoyle: you don't, just sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<pinucset> does somebody have a sony vaio fe21s with its webcam working?
<GullyFoyle> i need to edit them first
<Tommy2k4> jeebus kopete sounds are louder than my amarok music :'(
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: turn amarok up?  :P
<bleaked> Tommy2k4: amarok has it's own volume control, perhaps your master volume is set high, yet your amarok volume is softer.
<DarkStone> sohaib@sohaib-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<DarkStone> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DarkStone> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DaSkreech> Tallia1Kubuntu: Whre?
<DarkStone> what is the command to end the proccess
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<DarkStone> ?
<DaSkreech> bleaked: You removed ubuntu-desktop and it got rid of Gnome?
<bleaked> DarkStone: you probably have dpkg running somewhere else, perhaps adept or another terminal window.
<bleaked> DaSkreech: yes, that's the point of using aptitude over apt-get.. it has tracking and undo features.
<DarkStone> bleaked
<DarkStone> i was installing another program before
<bleaked> DaSkreech: go into #debian, and you'll never see them tell you to use apt-get.
<DarkStone> in the terminal
<DarkStone> it froze on connecting to the server
<DarkStone> and i shut the window
<DarkStone> ;\
<DarkStone> what should i do
<JRGC_> Could someone please tell me how to configure the Xserver for a new graphic card?
<DarkStone> to make the proccess stop
<DaSkreech> Cool
<Tommy2k4> how do i adjust master volume? (icon isnt in tray)
<DarkStone> :|
<DarkStone> someone help
<DarkStone> me
<bleaked> DarkStone: you could always just kill the process like you normally would.
<DaSkreech> DarkStone: try dpkg --configure -a
<DaSkreech> Tallia1Kubuntu: Nice. The Classic thong is made in the USA :)
<h3sp4wn> bleaked: apt-get has some things that aptitude doesn't - i.e apt-get source - what is the aptitude equivalent ?
<Tommy2k4> repositories need to be updated to opera 9
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: run kmix
<siefkencp> any one have a cool opensource collaberation suite that they recomend?
<DarkStone> thank you bleaked
<Tommy2k4> Failed to open device
<Chines> Hi, somebody can help me?  I'm trying to use the GmailFS and I'm getting the "invalid option -- n" when I mount the file system
<Hobbsee> siefkencp: try gobby, no idea for kde...
<Tommy2k4> knmix wont run
<Hobbsee> siefkencp: they've been using gobby a bit for the dev conference - seems to work nicely
<Tommy2k4> Failed to open device
<Tommy2k4> kmix*
<Hobbsee> hmmm...er...okay...
<Hobbsee> use alsamixer then, from the konsole?
<siefkencp> im lookin for a cross platform suite
<siefkencp> e-mail
<siefkencp> calandar ect..
<Hobbsee> siefkencp: ah okay.
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  search adept for that, i guess.  i dont know of anything, but havent needed to
<siefkencp> i dont want to go exchange...
<h3sp4wn> groupwise
<bleaked> h3sp4wn: well, honestly, i never use a apt-get source.  for most day-to-day things, aptitude works great (and better than apt-get).  but if you need the 'source' feature, then just use apt-get.. they both talk to the same dpkg.
<siefkencp> is it opensource?
<h3sp4wn> bleaked: I mostly use aptitude but there is some things that it cannot do
<Tallia1Kubuntu> DaSkreech: i was more on the cup mousepad and sticker :)
<DaSkreech> I love the sleepless mug
<siefkencp> groupwise is proprietary novell isnt it?
<siefkencp> i have to shell out cash for it
<h3sp4wn> So is exchange
<h3sp4wn> (proprietary - The thing is groupwise is good - depends what you need it for is it for a company)
<siefkencp> i do need it for a company
<siefkencp> i dont mind supporting it myself
<xaero> can anyone xplain me how to install a 32bit application, on a amd 64 ?(i'm new to ubuntu :))
<siefkencp> welcome
<h3sp4wn> siefkencp: Do you need all the features of exchange ? i.e shared calenders booking meeting rooms etc ?
<siefkencp> it would be nice to have a calendar and work decent with an iMap client
<siefkencp> it needs to be solid
<siefkencp> and easy to configure
<siefkencp> like i could give it to a monkey
<h3sp4wn> What do you mean on the server side or client side ?
<siefkencp> ideally both
<siefkencp> but i'd take serverside commandline if it works
<h3sp4wn> I don't think there is any solution that is suitable for an enterprise without a bit of coding
<h3sp4wn> or getting novell
<siefkencp> so you think i should go the postfix route?
<h3sp4wn> I would use exim
<siefkencp> or shell out some cash
<siefkencp> why?
<h3sp4wn> Just prefer it and know more about it
<siefkencp> how long do you think the set up time is on 35 users
<siefkencp> with a ton of aliases
<h3sp4wn> The individual functions are easy enough to setup but its stuff like being able to see other peoples calendars that is compilicate
<h3sp4wn> d
<Tommy2k4> does anyone else that uses opera (9) have a black horizontal line under the file menu that isnt there on windows version
<siefkencp> well i can always use a webmail tool to do the calandar
<siefkencp> or build one myself if i have to
<h3sp4wn> Its not the type of thing that can be done in half an hour well
<siefkencp> its just that if it takes more than a week than i should just go ahead and pay for groupwise
<h3sp4wn> Are the clients windows or linux or a mix ?
<siefkencp> mix
<robinsw> Hello, guys
<robinsw> How can I change my screenmode to something that's not listed in the screen modes box?
<robinsw> It's saying that my max is 1024x768, but I know if can go higher.
<DarkStone> ok i have a really weird problem :S
<raphink> robinsw: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DarkStone> firefox doesnt load any pages from the internet
<raphink> then restart X
<DarkStone> only the one from my router setup
<DarkStone> konk works perfect though
<DarkStone> :S
<raphink> DarkStone: now that is good news :)
<DarkStone> :S
<DarkStone> firefox doesnt work is good news
<DarkStone> :S
<raphink> DarkStone: do you have a proxy set in firefox?
<DarkStone> no
<DarkStone> i have just installed it
<DarkStone> i can access my routewr
<raphink> DarkStone: yes it is, I'm tired of people thinking firefox is the best browser ever, when we have such a great app as konqueror in KDE
<DarkStone> router*
<raphink> :)
<DarkStone> lol
<robinsw> Thanks, raphink
<DarkStone> konk is not bad but i like firefox too for its plugins...
<Tommy2k4> i think something could be wrong with my file system or something
<raphink> bah
<Tommy2k4> whenever i try to delete a file that window comes up and it stays on 0% forever
<Tommy2k4> then eventually goes
<DarkStone> so any idea whats wrong?
<DarkStone> no proxy..
<Tommy2k4> im recieving a file on kopete and it says the transfer is done but that copying window is open and its still on 100% even tho its set to close when finished
<raphink> DarkStone: what do you get when you try to access remote sites?
<DarkStone> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.google.com.
<DarkStone> Unable to connect
<siefkencp> any one used sugar crm?
<muciak> hi, who know how can I run Lineage with wine?
<kOpter> Yello :) When I start KDE, I want to automatically startup yakuake
<kOpter> Where should I do that :)?
<DaSkreech> kOpter: Just don't close yakuake before you log out
<DaSkreech> Assuming you have save session on :-)
<kOpter> That's not really a nice option
<kOpter> Especially for multiple users
<wezlo> hey all
<wezlo> I was wondering if anyone else was having problems with sound notifications
<DaSkreech> kOpter: Eh?
<kOpter> I just want to run it as a startupscript :)
<DaSkreech> !autostart
<ubotu> I know nothing about autostart
* DaSkreech mourns
<kOpter> What's autostart?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: just put a shell script in .kde/autostart
<h3sp4wn> .kde/Autostart sorry
<DaSkreech> in .kde there is there a folder called autostart
<kOpter> Yeah.. should it have a special name?
<DaSkreech>  It will run any Script in side there when KDE starts
<DarkRavenMixage> how do i install themes for my kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: When your user logs in yes
<kOpter> Thanks
<v3ctor> can you just use symlink to ~/.kde/Autostart ?
<wezlo> sorry, if this came though, (forgot to enter password) - is anyone having problems with sound-notifications being delayed?
<DaSkreech> kOpter: The script?
<DaSkreech> !add
<ubotu> I know nothing about add
<moon2> hola
<DarkRavenMixage> how do i install themes for my kubuntu?
<moon2> what themes?
<DarkRavenMixage> from kde look
<raphink> KDE themes?
<raphink> it's all explained there
<raphink> just look around on the web page
<raphink> also
<raphink> apt-get search kde theme
<raphink> some nice themes are already packaged
<DarkRavenMixage> i need to install the xp one
<raphink> such as suse2, blended, alphacube, baghira, etc.
<raphink> DarkRavenMixage: are you crazy ??
<DarkRavenMixage> raphink no
<DarkRavenMixage> how to run sh scripts?
<DarkRavenMixage> sh -i?
<raphink> most of them run by themselves
<raphink> get sure they have run rights
<raphink> otherwise
<DrBair> does anyone know why the repos have the development version of rdiff-backup?
<siefkencp> ./script.sh
<raphink> chmod +x
<DarkRavenMixage> they open with kate
<raphink> and then ./script.sh
<DarkRavenMixage> nnot run themselves
<raphink> with the name of the script
<DarkRavenMixage> ok
<DarkRavenMixage> thx
<DrBair> DarkRavenMixage: or 'sh script.sh' too
<kOpter> Another question :) Yakuake won't store anything, caus it says: "Uh oh.. can't write data."
<kOpter> Where is it writing too?
<siefkencp> shell scripting is awsome
<raphink> #!/usr/bin/kate
<raphink> kOpter: yakuake is not an app aimed to storing anything, it's a console
<raphink> iirc at leas
<raphink> least
<kOpter> raphink: Then why is it giving me that error message :)?
<v3ctor> i use kuake...never tried yakuake
<kOpter> raphink: Besides, I think it has to store .bash_history
<raphink> kOpter: how I can understand the message it gives you if I don't know what you asked it to do?
<raphink> kOpter: bash stores .bash_history, yakuake only runs bash
<kOpter> raphink: I just started it. Also you can save the colorsettings of your terminal
<DarkRavenMixage> if i have a kth fiole how to install a theme?
<raphink> kth fiole?
<h3sp4wn> raphink: The Next colour scheme (included by default) doesn't work properly for gtk / gtk2 apps - when use my kde style in gtk applications is selected - all the menu's cannot be seen thru - Would kubuntu attempt to fix that or would it be pointless to file a bug - which package ?
<DarkRavenMixage> kth file
<DarkRavenMixage> (theme file
<raphink> kOpter: what are the rights on your .yakuake or .kde/share/apps/yakuake maybe
<kOpter> raphink: Strange.. it runs as me, so should be able to write..
<raphink> ?
<raphink> h3sp4wn: maybe you can report against the gtk-qt engine
<raphink> but not sure it's worth it
<DarkRavenMixage> uhm.. to run rpm files rpm -i rpm?
<raphink> kOpter: what are the rights on the file?
<kOpter> 700
<raphink> DarkRavenMixage: do you really need an rpm?
<DarkRavenMixage> raphink to install the theme
<raphink> kOpter: not 700 on the config file I'm sure
<kOpter> There is no config file.. 700 on the bash
<raphink> DarkRavenMixage: don't use an rpm in Kubuntu, this is not very clever
<raphink> better even use the source than an rpm
<raphink> best being to apt-get your theme if possible
<raphink> 700 on what bash kOpter?
<raphink> DarkRavenMixage: what theme is that?
<kOpter> raphing: .bash_history
<DarkRavenMixage> i'll link to you
<raphink> .bash_history has no reason to be 700
<raphink> it should be 644 iirc
<kOpter> raphink. No.. I wouldn't 'want anyone else but me to read my bash history
<raphink> 700 is for admin scripts or locked dirs
<DarkRavenMixage> raphink i need this theme for my girlfriend http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=1499
<raphink> kOpter: your problem then
<kOpter> raphink: I'm 100% that 700 is the standard, as it should be
<raphink> no
<kOpter> But for the sake of testing, I will change it now :)
<raphink> kOpter: I'm 200% sure 644 is the standard
<raphink> and I have 1000 machines to check it here
<raphink> ah
<raphink> wait
<raphink> it's 600 here
<DaSkreech> 168%?
<raphink> but at least it's not 7** for sure
<raphink> so 600 if you want it to not be readable
<kOpter> 600 I'll buy :)
<DaSkreech> Why would it beexecutable?
<raphink> but 700 makes no sense since it's not executable
<raphink> wait a min DarkRavenMixage
<DarkRavenMixage> raphink thx
<kOpter> But no change on yakuake
<kOpter> Still the pretty error message "can't write data" .. even as 777
* DaSkreech shuddersat DarkRavenMixage's choice
<raphink> let me try it DarkRavenMixage
<raphink> DarkRavenMixage: it says it all
<raphink> DarkRavenMixage: get the tar.gz, untar it, then read the install.txt file
<raphink> couldn't be easier
<raphink> I guess
<Nuker> Hello
<DarkRavenMixage> raphink i could not execute sh files
<Nuker> How do i compile ndiswrapper on Kubuntu?
<DarkRavenMixage> it says taht xlibs doesn't respond..
<raphink> DarkRavenMixage: sorry I don't want to install it on my comp
<raphink> so i'(m not to try further :)
<Nuker> How do i compile ndiswrapper on Kubuntu?
<DarkRavenMixage> lol
<raphink> (I leave XP themes for peopel who bear them)
<DaSkreech> DarkRavenMixage: I'll try and help
<DarkRavenMixage> look at the kth file
<DarkRavenMixage> it seems like a n autoinstaller
<DarkRavenMixage> but it doesn't work,...
<Hawkwind> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<Nuker> Thanks, i guess.
<DarkRavenMixage> this is the error that returns
<DarkRavenMixage> kded: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<DarkRavenMixage> kded: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!
<DarkRavenMixage> kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<gnomefreak> what do i use to set kde's splash screen?
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Which?
<gnomefreak> the reg splash
<gnomefreak> not the usplash
<gnomefreak> i expected it to be in system config
<DaSkreech> It is
<DaSkreech> under Desktop
<gnomefreak> found it ty
<MilhousePunkRock> Does someone know how to make Kubuntu connect to my WLAN when I start KDE?
<DaSkreech> DarkRavenMixage: Ok Downloaded
<DaSkreech> DarkRavenMixage: So you ran the three scripts?
<DarkRavenMixage> daskreech i can't manage to run them i get this error
<DarkRavenMixage> kded: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<DarkRavenMixage> <DarkRavenMixage> kded: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!
<DarkRavenMixage> <DarkRavenMixage> kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<DaSkreech> Which one are you running?
<DarkRavenMixage> the one in kde_xpStyle
<DaSkreech> The name?
<DaSkreech> Style-install.sh?
<DarkRavenMixage> yues
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Can You type kinstalltheme on the command line?
<sireliah> how can i bench my graphics card in linux? should i use the glxgears command?
<h3sp4wn> Definately not
<DaSkreech> sireliah: Sure why not :)
<h3sp4wn> (glxgears is not a benchmark)
<Desh> Yesterday I could use AIM in Gaim just fine, now today, my Jabber and MSN accounts work fine but wen I try to log in with AIM it says" Authentication Failed. Any ideas why? I know I am using the right pass.
<DaSkreech> You can get FPS though
<sireliah> how can i get fps
<DaSkreech> DarkRavenMixage: Ping?
<waylandbill> Desh: the AIM network is up and running fine if that's what you're asking.
<Desh> waylandbill: For some reason Gaim will not connect on my AIM account, something about authentication failing, and I don't know why
<Desh> sireliah: glxgears -printfps
<h3sp4wn> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<sireliah> ok
<andrisp> hi all, is it possible to somehow restore messed up /etc/rc2.d directory ? I was playing with services, and now I can't boot up my computer.
<sireliah> 6267 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1253.237 FPS
<sireliah> is that good? and should it be in full screen mode?
<gnomefreak> sireliah: thats 3d accell
<sireliah> gnomefreak im trying to figure out why i cannot play warcraft 3 in cedega. it runs with full settings in windows
<DarkRavenMixage> DaSkreech yes i can but it returns with nothign
<gnomefreak> sireliah: dont know dont use neither cedga or warcraft
<DaSkreech> sireliah: have you tried hanging around the cedega forums. Warcraft is popular enough to have lots of help
<sireliah> yes, they tell me to expect 1fps in cedega. but why? i get 45 in windows
<DaSkreech> DarkRavenMixage: Ok that's ok
<waylandbill> sireliah: because cedega is just a compatibility layer. IT
<metalhedd> can anyoe help with rubyonrails and apache2? I cant get the to play together
<DaSkreech> that one throws the error?
<waylandbill> 's not the same thing
<DarkRavenMixage> daskreech no
<mikearthur> can anyone point me to a good guide for creating debs?
<DaSkreech> DarkRavenMixage: Have you tried runing the icons-install-kde.sh?
<DarkRavenMixage> no
<DarkRavenMixage> ill try
<DaSkreech> ok
<waylandbill> mikearthur: google for debian new maintainers guide
<mikearthur> waylandbill: thanks
<DarkStone> hi
<DarkStone> how do i find out the super user password for jubuntu
<andrisp> is there a log file in kubuntu where can i see booting process ?
<DarkStone> kubuntu*
<siefkencp> and i went down down down... the ring of fire
<andrisp> DarkStone: it's your user password
<DarkStone> andrisp
<DarkStone> i have tried
<DarkStone> but it does not work..
<waylandbill> DarkStone: use sudo
<DarkStone> doesnt work...
<DarkStone> sohaib@sohaib-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo rpm -iv j2re-1_4_2_12-linux-i586.rpm
<DarkStone> sudo: rpm: command not found
<dr_willis> sun java is in the repos now.
<waylandbill> DarkStone: did you apt-get rpm? I'm not sure it's installed by default
<DaSkreech> !tell DarkStone about root
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<DarkStone> yes
<imbrandon> !sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> I know nothing about sun-java5-jre
<DarkStone> but it keeps on freezing when it access the server...
<dr_willis> change the repo server perhaps
<imbrandon> DarkStone, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<DarkStone> it gets stuck
<imbrandon> define stuck ?
<waylandbill> DarkStone: stuck where?
<DarkStone> at archive [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<DarkStone> 0%
<DarkStone> stays there
<DarkStone> then it says connect failed
<imbrandon> dns issues, its not ip 1.0.0.0
<waylandbill> archive.ubuntu.com isn't 1.0.0.0
<DarkStone> O.O
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> so dns is the problem...
<imbrandon> yes seems so
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> how do i solve this?
<imbrandon> DarkStone, type ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<imbrandon> tell me what ip it gives to
<imbrandon> ctl-c to stop it
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Hey!
<DarkStone> 146.137.96.7
<imbrandon> heya jpatrick
<DarkStone> ping seems to work...
<jpatrick> hey imbrandon
<imbrandon> DarkStone, ok then "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" and edit it to look like this ......
<DarkStone> btw firefox wont connect to the web either....
<imbrandon> DarkStone, http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/sources.list
<DarkStone> ok
<imbrandon> then sudo apt-get update
<imbrandon> and try again
<DarkStone> done
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> lemme try
<DarkStone> btw
<DarkStone> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DarkStone> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DarkStone> :S
<imbrandon> close adept
<DarkStone> i did
<DarkStone> but it still happens
<imbrandon> run "ps ax | grep dpkg
<waylandbill> did you Ctrl-C out of apt-get earlier?
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> no
<DarkStone> i just clicked the cross...
<DarkStone> crtl-c = copy...
<DarkStone> no?
<imbrandon> no
<DarkStone> :|
<imbrandon> ctl-c == stop
<DarkStone> oh
<imbrandon> on terminal
<waylandbill> I was thinking you were doing CLI.
<DarkStone> hrm
<imbrandon> what did
<DarkStone> i dont know what that is...
<imbrandon> run "ps ax | grep dpkg
<imbrandon> say ?
<DarkStone> nothing
<DarkStone> at all
<dr_willis> Moo?
<dr_willis> now everyone is totally confused
<DarkStone> wait...
<DarkStone> oh
<DarkStone> 10657 pts/6    S+     0:00 grep dpkg
<DarkStone> says that
<waylandbill> that means dpkg wasn't running.
<imbrandon> ok then sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mikearthur> can anyone suggest how to get 2.6.17 running on kubuntu?
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> done
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> does anyone know if the zsnes works on the 64bit kubuntu?
<DarkStone> lemme try java now...
<imbrandon> mikearthur, unless you compile your own kernel ( NOT RECOMENDED ) you wont
<imbrandon> DarkStone,
<imbrandon> wait
<waylandbill> now do the apt-get update
<imbrandon> run
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get update
<mikearthur> I've been using Linux a long time
<mikearthur> I've just moved to Kubuntu
<mikearthur> so I am going to compile my own kernel
<DarkStone> ok
<mikearthur> although thanks for the concern :)
<imbrandon> mikearthur, then it will be the same for any linux distro, just grap it from kernel.org and compile away but you will not get any support after that
<DarkStone> erm
<waylandbill> Darkstone, now you can fetch rpm from the repo
<DarkStone> at archive [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<DarkStone> :|
<DarkStone> back to problem one...
<mikearthur> imbrandon: yeh, but I'm wondering if I can get linux-source for 2.6.17, the version with ubuntu patches
<imbrandon> DarkStone, need to fix your dns
<DarkStone> how
<imbrandon> mikearthur, no ( *.17 isnt in the repos yet nor will be it soon looks like )
<imbrandon> mikearthur, what you can do is grab the ubuntu kernel and applie the paches manulay to *.17
<mikearthur> sounds like a plan
<DarkStone> ok... what do i need to do to fix my dns....
<DarkStone> it worked fine on windows
<DarkStone> :S
<dr_willis> you are ircing from the same machine that you are installing packages to?
<imbrandon> DarkStone, depends , usaly its an ISP issue , realy depends on your setup since your here
<DarkStone> hrm...
<slow-motion> bbl
<DarkStone> this happened on my other pc too...
<imbrandon> are you on irc with the same machine ?
<DarkStone> yes
<DarkStone> i can surf
<DarkStone> download
<imbrandon> can you surf the web?
<DarkStone> yep
<DarkStone> konk works...
<DarkStone> firefox has a problem
<dr_willis> try ping ubuntu.com
<waylandbill> Darkstone, sounds like ISP issue since you got here and us.archive.ubuntu.com but not other servers.
<h3sp4wn> mikearthur: You do realise you need upgrade udev also to get 2.6.17 working under ubuntu yes ?
<DarkStone> hrm
<DarkStone> wait
<DarkStone> :S
<DarkStone> this is odd
<DarkStone> after i ping the server
<mikearthur> h3sp4wn: I assume to levels higher than are provided than ubuntu :s
<DarkStone> then i get access.
<DarkStone> :S
<mikearthur> will it hit backports?
<lnxkde> DaSkreech :hi  long time no see you
<imbrandon> mikearthur, none knows but most unlikely , it will just goto edgy
<mikearthur> aye
<Random_Transit> hey, my sound is acting up
<h3sp4wn> mikearthur: No, I tried building 2.6.17 and it wouldn't boot - loads of strange udev errors (still using 2.6.16-rt29)
<DarkStone> argh...
<DarkStone> this is doing my head in...
<mikearthur> nice
<DarkStone> i need to ping before i can access repos...
<DarkStone> O_O
<mikearthur> h3sp4wn: how do you compile the kernels? from linux-source, ubuntu-source?
<Random_Transit> it seems all my sound apps are fighting for who gets to use the soundserver
<Random_Transit> because I'll be playing a flash video...and my sound in GAIM won't work
<dr_willis> Random_Transit,  yep thats often OSS/Alsa fighting issues,, and esd vs other sound server issues.
<h3sp4wn> mikearthur: kernel.org sources with http://people.redhat.com/~mingo/realtime-preempt/ patch using make-kpkg
<waylandbill> Darkstone, you're not running bind are you?
<DarkStone> bind?
<h3sp4wn> mikearthur: But unless you have a specific reason to there is not much point
<Random_Transit> dr_willis, any way i can correct it?
<DarkStone> well i dont think so...
<Random_Transit> 'cos it's really a pain
<mikearthur> I've got a few hardware related things that aren't enabled
<dr_willis> Random_Transit,  i got a good sound card and never have any issues
<mikearthur> and, personally, I just prefer compiling my own kernels
<waylandbill> Darkstone, then most likely you aren't.
<Random_Transit> well, mine's embedded audio, unfortunately
<DarkStone> is that a bad thing?
<dr_willis> chedk each program and tell them all to use alsa - may be the fix
<waylandbill> no. was just wondering
<terminet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197757 any idea?
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> looks like ill need to install windows again
<DarkStone> :'(
<Random_Transit> how do i tell firefox's flash plugin to use ALSA??
<dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<dr_willis> Ive never had to mess with any of it. :P
<EdThaSlayer> hi
<EdThaSlayer> ?
<dr_willis> moo
<waylandbill> Darkstone, you know you have dns set up correctly? like through DHCP maybe?
<DarkStone> well...
<DarkStone> im not sure...
<DarkStone> its odd...
<EdThaSlayer> ?
<DarkStone> well...
<DarkStone> im not sure
<DarkStone> lol
<DarkStone> :|
<DarkStone> u know what
<EdThaSlayer> well...
<DarkStone> ill set up a vnc server
<EdThaSlayer> bye guys
<DarkStone> and u can see for yourself...
<EdThaSlayer> good luck with Kubuntu
<waylandbill> Darkstone, what ever your ISP requires is probably what you want, but you know your setup better than I.
<dr_willis> i just set my dns servers to be the ip of my router
<DarkStone> hrm...
<DarkStone> i will try that..
<DarkStone> oh
<DarkStone> its already set to my router
<DarkStone> :|
<mikearthur> h3sp4wn: How do I use make-kpkg?
<waylandbill> Darkstone, well is the router set up correctly then?
<DarkStone> yes
<DarkStone> i can access it
<DarkStone> its just external ips that i cannot access
<DarkStone> internals are fine
<waylandbill> Darkstone, did you verify the dns setting of the router.. not just if you can reach it
<DarkStone> yes
<h3sp4wn> mikearthur: look at the manpage man make-kpkg - you need kernel-package build-essential can't remember what else
<DarkStone> i think ill just have to leave it
<DarkStone> :(
<mikearthur> cheers
* DarkStone starts looking for his windows xp disk
<waylandbill> Darkstone, you shouldn't have to, but you could try setting the /etc/resolv.conf to try the isp's dns server first in the list to see if it functions any better
<DarkStone> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<DarkStone> thats whats in the file
<DarkStone> that is my router ip
<dr_willis> ive had issues in the past where the resolov.conf gets messed up and ive edited it manually
<Raito> I need dire help, when I installed my nvidia drivers everything seemed fine, but when I restarted my X (graphical interface) broke and it had to boot up in command line mode, what should I do to get X back?
<waylandbill> Darkstone, add the isp's dns server just before that.
<dj_baggio> DarkStone: who is your provider?
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> bulldog broadband
<DarkStone> i have found the dns server ip
<DarkStone> let me add
<DarkStone> erm
<DarkStone> where should i put it
<waylandbill> one line before
<DarkStone> and i should put NameServer before it?
<waylandbill> yes
<slow-motion> re
<DarkStone> done
<DarkStone> do i need to reboot?
<eightiesk> can someone tell me what's up with my kubuntu
<waylandbill> now try doing something that failed before
<eightiesk> I installed dapper
<waylandbill> like the sudo apt-get update
<dr_willis> you rarely if ever need to reboot. :P
<DarkStone> OMG
<dr_willis> if ya know what you are doing
<DarkStone> i did it
<DarkStone> omg omg omg
<DarkStone> it worked
<DarkStone> :D
<mikearthur> h3sp4wn: reckon I want make-kpkg kernel_image or buildpackage
<DarkStone> thank you all
<eightiesk> and it freezes after the bar fills starting up
<DarkStone> right
<DarkStone> i need java now
<DarkStone> >_<
<eightiesk> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<waylandbill> Darkstone, keep in mind that if the isp changes the dns server, you'lll have to edit the file.
<eightiesk> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<DarkStone> ok
<dr_willis> also that fike may get messed up each time ya reboot..
<h3sp4wn> I do make-kpkg --initrd binary (gives you 4 debs source, doc, headers and image)
<eightiesk> hello
<eightiesk> is anyone there?
<DarkStone> one thing though....
<DarkStone> how can konk access the net
<dr_willis> not sure what the deal  but dapper uses some resolov servce/tool that seems to mess me up every so often
<waylandbill> I thought that was the one thing. :-)
<waylandbill> Darkstone, enter the protocol and address you want it to go?
<DarkStone> yes
<DarkStone> it works
<drew> hi
<DarkStone> actually...
<DarkStone> NO
<DarkStone> its doing it
<DarkStone> AGAN
<DarkStone> AGAIN*
<waylandbill> dr_willis: I've had resolv issues in the past as well.
<DarkStone> >:(
<eightiesk> hello
<DarkStone> bah
<DarkStone> the sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre creates the same error as before
<DarkStone> bad dns
<dr_willis> waylandbill,  yea - its one of thiose 'lets make things more user friendly and harder to trouble shoot' things i think
<DarkStone> and firefox just died too
<DarkStone> :|
<dr_willis> sounds to me like a bad server
<Raito> I need dire help, when I installed my nvidia drivers everything seemed fine, but when I restarted my X (graphical interface) broke and it had to boot up in command line mode, what should I do to get X back?
<DarkStone> ok...
<DarkStone> i forgot to put it in the network settings
<drew> can we im people with aim with this
<waylandbill> Raito, restore the previous xorg config file.
<DarkStone> :|
<dr_willis> Raito,  so the nvidia drivers have NEVER worked for that system yet? its a cleaninstall?
<Raito> err, how do you do that?
<prozen[x] > sup
<drew> hi
<Raito> It has worked before, I installed a different flavour of ubuntu
<prozen[x] > man i hadnt checked out irc ina while
<Raito> I used 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' both times
<dr_willis> Raito,  so has it ever worked on this pc? a kernel update may break the nvidia drivers.
<dr_willis> in which case ya do the nvidia driver isntall stuff again.
<prozen[x] > does anyone script around here
<Raito> it has worked on kubuntu 6.06, but I tried it on Xubuntu 6.06 the same way and it screwed up
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Yeah all of three days!!!!!
<prozen[x] > does anyone script around here
<dr_willis> prozen[x] ,  thats rather vague. :P
<dr_willis> and a large topic
<lnxkde> DaSkreech : what happened?
<DarkStone> guys
<DarkStone> tell me a command which will acces reps?
<DarkStone> repos*
<DarkStone> that update one?
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<DarkStone> upt-get update?
<DarkStone> apt*
<DarkStone> er
<DarkStone> help
<DarkStone> again
<DarkStone> sohaib@sohaib-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<DarkStone> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DarkStone> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<_osh_> DarkStone: sudo apt-get.....
<prozen[x] > hmmm
<DarkStone> erm
<DarkStone> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DarkStone> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<DarkStone> :s
<DarkStone> what does that mean
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Did you hear that there might be KDE4 debs in the edgy repos?
<JohnFlux> DarkStone: is adept running
<DarkStone> no
<lnxkde> yep
<DaSkreech> Sweet
<DarkStone> :|
<DaSkreech> DarkRavenMixage: Hello?
<PingunZ> hi
<koolatron> Heya, I'm having a problem with xine and FLAC.  flac123 will play files, but I can't get xine or anything that uses xine to
<lnxkde> I want to be sure about that before updating to edgy :)
<JohnFlux> uh what?
<DarkStone> one thing guys
<JohnFlux> DaSkreech: what kde4 debs?
<JohnFlux> DaSkreech: we don't have anything that is kde4 ish!
<JohnFlux> DaSkreech: (we being kde)
<DarkStone> how do i make a shortcut to firefox????
<DaSkreech> JohnFlux: Shhhhhhh
<PingunZ> aha :
<koolatron> xine-extracodecs is installed
<prozen[x] > so no one scripts
<DaSkreech> JohnFlux: It's not supported and it's a rumour
<dr_willis> DarkStone,  i just drag it from the menus to the desktop/panel
<JohnFlux> DaSkreech: svn doesn't even compile
<koolatron> and xine-config finds the codec, but reports it as "unknown codec xineplug_flac.so"
<DaSkreech> In fact forget that we are having a discussion about it in front of you :)
<JohnFlux> DaSkreech: it doesn't do anything!
<DarkStone> dr-willis
<JohnFlux> DaSkreech: few apps run
<DarkStone> i have to type firefox in terminal
<JohnFlux> DaSkreech: lol, it's crazy
<DarkStone> to start it up
<DaSkreech> JohnFlux: Yeah.. It's edgy and hip!
<JohnFlux> craziness
<DaSkreech> Yeah. It's not going to be used by people though you understand that?
<DarkStone> i have to type firefox in terminal
<DarkStone> to start it up
<DarkStone> is there a way i can make a shortcut
<PingunZ> dascreech, make a new starter name : firefox icon :: what you want and command : firefox
<JohnFlux> DaSkreech: I just wonder what is there though. even the core apps don't work
<PingunZ> just right click you panel ?
<koolatron> Anyone?  xine and FLAC?
<koolatron> not playing nicely together?
<DaSkreech> JohnFlux: Nothing but it makes agood testing ground
* DaSkreech laughs
<DaSkreech> DarkStone: I think that pingunz was talking to you
<DaSkreech> koolatron: What happens?
<DarkStone> :|
<DarkStone> lol
<DarkStone> err
<DarkStone> how do i make a starter name...
<DaSkreech> A lancher?
<koolatron> DaSkreech It simply doesn't play
<DarkStone> bah
<ninHer> hi all
<DarkStone> im confused now
<visik7> can I recompile with a patch the whole kernel with restricted modules ?
<prozen[x] > what r yall doing?
<koolatron> DaSkreech I get an error message out of xine-ui and nothing happens
<DaSkreech> koolatron: Kaffine?
<DarkStone> hey
<DarkStone> how do i make firefox my default browser
<DarkStone> how do i make firefox my default browser
<DaSkreech> Hold on :)
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> thanks :)
<franqui> (the question is, why do you want firefox to be your default browser? ;) )
<weedar> Is there any way to login to a remote Kubuntu machine that is not logged in to KDE? Krdc complains that the server is not running on the remote machine
<franqui> (nevermind, just a joke)
<kosh> system settings -> kde components -> default applications -> web browser and set ti to firefox
<DaSkreech> DarkStone: Do you use System Settings Or Kcontrol?
<DarkStone> erm
<DaSkreech> ^^ that :-)
<franqui> weedar: ssh
<DarkStone> well i installed the latest version of kubuntu
<DarkStone> i dont know
<DarkStone> kcontrol i think
<weedar> franqui: well, I want to do GUI-things, ssh isn't great for stuff like that ;)
<kosh> just replace system settings with kcontrol the rest is the same
<kosh> weedar: just use ssh and you can run any gui program you want
<DarkStone> ok
<franqui> yeah
<kosh> weedar: ssh -X username@server and when you login you can run kate& for example
<kosh> that will allow you to run firefox for your default but then later you will have to figure out why you would want to
<DaSkreech> DarkStone: They are the same thing just different interfaces
<DarkStone> really?
<DaSkreech> System Settings is on the K menu
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> in that case
<kosh> systems settings and kcontrol are the same things
<DarkStone> i will stick with konk
<kosh> firefox and konqueror are not the same things
<weedar> kosh: wow, that I did not know
<weedar> thanks :)
<kosh> firefox uses gecko and konqueror uses khtml
<DarkStone> ok
<kosh> firefox also uses about 10x as much memory and runs slower
<DarkStone> really
<DarkStone> ok
<kosh> unless you specifically want to use a firefox extension you probably don't want it to be the default
<DarkStone> ok
<DaSkreech> But Firefox has extensions and works with Google/yahoo Etc
<kosh> in konqueror you can right click on a link and use open with to open a specific thing with firefox if you want to but konqueror is I think a better default
<DaSkreech> For some reason Yahoo! tells me that I should stop using a mac :)
<kosh> DaSkreech: in what way do they work with google/yahoo?
<thyagarajan> any body worked with joomla cms?
<kosh> DaSkreech: with konqueror I can just use gg: search string to search google
<kosh> there is also as earch bar but I get rid of that
<weedar> Speaking of SSH - just now I got the error "REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!" when attempting to logon to the remote machine - Is there a good reason for this happening? Both machines are on the same network
<DaSkreech> Gmail and the new Yahoo interface for mail
<DaSkreech> Sorry.. Ajaxy type things
<kosh> ah crap stuff
<DaSkreech> Not to say that Konq can't do it. It can but some people don't like us :(
<v3ctor> gmail works if you have konq teell server it is mozilla
<kosh> konqueror will work with gmail
<DaSkreech> Even though Google Earth is written in qt :-(
<kosh> you just have to have it lie that it is firefox
<DrBair> as does google maps
<kosh> konqueror works fine, google is blocking it by the browser string for some reason
<kosh> so you have it lie and then it works
<DaSkreech> Yeah ...
<kosh> personally I HATE AJAX
<DaSkreech> It's not that bad :-)
<kosh> it is far beyond what a browser is designed for and it causes all kinds of very screwed up bugs
<kosh> DaSkreech: then you don't know how it actually works if you don't think it is that bad
<kosh> DaSkreech: go look at googles docs on how to make it work with all the different security programs that people have on their systems and the weird things that break it
<DarkStone> am i dc?
<DaSkreech> You are now
<DaSkreech> kosh: Yeah but it's a stop gap solution
<thyagarajan> we are disserted
<DaSkreech> I don't expect it to be here in the same form for the nxt 10-20 years
<thyagarajan> only we 2 are connected i beleive
<thyagarajan> Daskr
* kosh looks back at the early web code and finds that it is still there
<kosh> the ajax stuff will be a buggy pos for years
<DaSkreech> Well would you prefer XUL?
<kosh> DaSkreech: even less portable
<DaSkreech> Right
<kosh> DaSkreech: it should just be done where the page is refreshed
<kosh> putting javascript on a page is telling about 10% of your users to go away, putting ajax on the page is closer to 25%
<DaSkreech> Right but for some people it's very useful
<kosh> if you are trying to make money off a site then you are going to cost yourself far more money then you could ever get back
<bary> it is posibile to see the windows partition? new to linux
<DaSkreech> Yes
<bary> can you help me out?
<bary> i really dont wanna use windows...kubuntu rocks :)
<thyagarajan> format the window
<thyagarajan> part
<bary> lol..i still have some stuff there
<bary> but i will do that soon
<DaSkreech> haha
<DaSkreech> Ok when did you install Kubuntu?
<thyagarajan> i heard that if it is an NTFS you will have much task
<DaSkreech> thyagarajan: No
<DaSkreech> You just cannot write to it
<DaSkreech> You can see it fine
<thyagarajan> is it a fat32/16
<bary> last night ...and i didnt sleep yet
<bary> i really like it
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Ok make a directory in your /mnt/ folder
<DaSkreech> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<ReALITY5> how to join into the quakenet?
<Child4Christ> ok i made a boo boo, i tried to install cluster software and it failed with an error (3) and i cant remove it via apt-get cause that gives me this error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) anyone able to help? :)
<ReALITY5> how to install ati drivers on ubuntu
<Hawkwind> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Child4Christ> currently using Gnome and the Ubuntu software, well, used Ubuntu software for installing it
<ReALITY5> !ati
<ReALITY5> can i install fglrx for an ati radeon 9200 se?
<ReALITY5> or is there something complicated
<bary> DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> bary: on the Command line
<DaSkreech> bary: Wait do you know how to get to a command line? :)
<bary> DaSkreech: yes
<bary> DaSkreech: i've made a internet connection too
<bary> DaSkreech: :)
<DaSkreech> ok type sudo mkdir /mnt/<directoryname>
<DaSkreech> very well done ;)
<bary> any name?
<DaSkreech> any name you like
<bary> DaSkreech: done
<bary> DaSkreech: i can see the directory on media:/hdb1/mnt/
<DaSkreech> ok now type sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/directory name
<DaSkreech> bary: Kool :)
<bary> DaSkreech: " mount can't find...."
<DaSkreech> in media:/ Can you see a hda1?
<bary> DaSkreech: yes
<mindspit> hallo you fantastic people!
<bary> DaSkreech: "you must specify the filesystem type"
<DaSkreech> bary: Ah :)
<DaSkreech> It's NTFS?
<bary> yes
<NthDegree> try NTFS :p
<stamen> hi
<stamen> why I can;t listen music with amarok
<stamen> could anybody help me
<NthDegree> stamen is it an mp3?
<stamen> I have installed the codecs
<stamen> yes
<bary> DaSkreech: so?
<NthDegree> you have libxine-extracodecs
<DaSkreech> ok now type sudo mount  -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/directory name
<NthDegree> ?
<bary> DaSkreech: damn :)
<stamen> maybe not
<stamen> I will see
<NthDegree> stamen, you need the libxine-extracodecs (I think that is what it's called)
<stamen>  yes you are right
<stamen> thank you very much
<bary> DaSkreech:  already mounted or is busy
<stamen> this was the problem
<DaSkreech> Ah!
<DaSkreech> Hmm
* DaSkreech thinks
<DaSkreech> Do you know about pastebin?
<NthDegree> stamen, best way is to convert all your mp3s to ogg, saves you having problems :)
<DaSkreech> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sebastian> hi
* NthDegree idles to watch the footy
<DaSkreech> NthDegree: Ha :) Help him out first :)
<NthDegree> DaSkreech I think I did, he needed the libxine-extracodecs I think
<DaSkreech> Cool :)
* NthDegree re-idles to watch the footy
<sebastian> I have to much stuff I don't want here on my install of Ubuntu/Kubuntu.  I am seriously thinking about doing a format and clean install.  However what about data I want to keep?  I assume I can make a new partion and move it there.  On either my first or second hard disk.  Will it autodetect that new partion or I got to edit fstab or?  Also well in Breezy which I later updated to Dapper.  I spent a day or so with help from
<sebastian>  I format and re install Dapper I got to go through al that hassle again or?  can I say backup my settings and move them into my clean install of Dapper?
<DaSkreech> sebastian: move them to a aprtition and then make a partition ofr /home
<DaSkreech> for
<sebastian> how do I do that exactly?
<sebastian> move what into a new partition?
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> The data you want to save
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> move your folder under /home to the new partition
<sebastian> ok
<pinucset> one thing, i dont know why but I don't have my cursor theme in kdm. I solved it some time ago in other computer doing some symbolik links, does somebody has them?
<DaSkreech> Then move any other data you want to save under that folder
<sebastian> well APache,  MySQL,  and PHP settings I guess?  not sure about which files I would be moving there though
<DaSkreech> When you are reinstalling tell it to use that partition to mount to /home
<sebastian> oh right so Home would get it's own partition I see
<DaSkreech> most likely under /etc/<apprioate folder>
<DaSkreech> Right
<sebastian> ok thanks Daskreech
<DaSkreech> Sure
<sebastian> anyone know about rootkits?  let's say one got installed into Ubuntu/Kubuntu.  could it just get removed?  or would a reformat have to be done?
<sebastian> also are there programs that can detect them so on?
<sebastian> also a rootkit just like a virus can open a back door,  but could a firewall stop it from working?
<mikearthur> yes
<stamen> hi again
<sebastian> a firewall could stop the backdoor?
<stamen> tell me how toinstall X11 libraries
<stamen> what I need
<stamen> ?
<sebastian> find them in the package manager I think
<sebastian> search for X11
<stamen> ok
<eightiesk> !opera
<ubotu> An advanced and free (only as in price) Web browser. Howto at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser Latest Ubuntu packages always at: http://opera.com/download
<stamen> sebastian: was it adept for package manager
<bary> DaSkreech:
<DaSkreech> back!
<sebastian> uhmmmmmmmm I think so with KDE.  I use Gnome mainly
<stamen> ok
<bary> DaSkreech: i have another problem too...with my video card
<DaSkreech> bary: did the hard drive thing work?
<bary> nopew
<DaSkreech> want to get that working then?
<jinho> hi
<bary> DaSkreech:  dont know
<DaSkreech> :-) ok what do you wnat then?
<bary> DaSkreech: umask?
<DaSkreech> man umask
<jinho> Im trying to update my ati drivers to fglrx but I keep getting this message when I do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg": "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process"- any ideas as to what this means?
<Hslo> Hello - I'[m having trouble with manually installing programs... it keeps spitting back to me that "C compiler cannot create executables" ... does anyone know how to remedy that?
<sebastian> jinho it means something else is usingi t
<sebastian> using it
<ReALITY5> dp u have installed gcc and make=
<jinho> sebastian: what can I do to get dpkg-reconfigure to work then?
<sebastian> not sure
<Hslo> Hm
<sebastian> I guess close all or most of your processes down and try again
<Hslo> Yeah, make wasn't installed... didn't even think of that. =p Thanks
<sebastian> maybe you got say the package manager open
<sebastian> running
<sebastian> and that's why your getting that message
<jinho> oic
<mikearthur> anyone here run UT2004?
<icheyne> what sort of experiences have people had installing xgl on Kubuntu with an ATI card?
<Hslo> Okay - so I installed make, but configure still spits back: "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"... any ideas? =\
<lnxkde> icheyne : mine worked nice :) I got a X300 ati
<Hslo> (gcc is also installed)
<lnxkde> icheyne : but worked better with gnome
<icheyne> lnxkde: cool
<icheyne> lnxkde: why was it better with gnome?
<DaSkreech> !tell Hslo about b-e
<DaSkreech> Cause compiz is based off metacity which is built for gnome
<icheyne> DaSkreech: ah thanks
<sebastian> 1
<sebastian> 2
<sebastian> 3
<icheyne> I tried an xgl demo disk today kororaa or whatever it's called and it's nice
<icheyne> I'd like to get it going - fingers crossed that nothing screws up
<sebastian> 4
<sebastian> 5
<sebastian> 6
<icheyne> :S
<DaSkreech> very too bad they got sued over it
<jinho> sebastian: how can I close unnecessary background processes?
<sebastian> uhmmmmmmmm
<sebastian> pkill
<icheyne> DaSkreech: who got sued?
<jinho> in Konsole?
<sebastian> pkill -a closes it all down I think
<DaSkreech> the guy who makes Korroa
<icheyne> sebastian: Ctrl-Esc
<jinho> sebastian: closes everything down?
<icheyne> DaSkreech: really!
<icheyne> DaSkreech: I'll look it up
<DaSkreech> Sure
<sebastian> anyway time to go.  for the football
<DarkStone> how do i apply themes to kubuntu
<DarkStone> :|
<DaSkreech> probably in Wikipedia :)
<DarkStone> ?
<icheyne> football in 1 minute!!!
<icheyne> hehe
<icheyne> cyall
<DaSkreech> DarkStone: The instructions are on kde-look.org and inside nearly all themes
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> ty
<DaSkreech> Sure
<DarkStone> kde 3.5?
<DarkStone> 3.2-3.5?
<DarkStone> or 4.0?
<lnxkde> icheyne : gnome haves a toold to configure compiz
<lnxkde> called gset I think
<lnxkde> and worked very nice
<DaSkreech> There is no 4.0
<jinho> how can I kill a specific process: for instance I want to kill a process whose ID is 5166
<DaSkreech> gconf?
<DaSkreech> kill 5166
<Hawkwind> jinho: kill 5166
<heinrich> hi all, how do i burn cd on kubuntu?
<jinho> thanks Hawkwind
<DaSkreech> heinrich: k3b
<heinrich> where is this?
<DaSkreech> Alt+enter -> k3b
<heinrich> thx
<jinho> I can mount a hd that is formated as fat32 right?
<DaSkreech> si
<linuxmonkey> jinho yea use vfat as the type when mounting it
<jinho> when I try mounting it
<jinho> I get the message
<jinho> "can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jinho> what should I do?
<linuxmonkey> yeah edit your fstab
<heinrich> my usb does not work
<linuxmonkey> and add a mount in there
<heinrich> everyt time i stick it in, the system freezes
<jinho> linuxmonkey: just add /dev/sdb1
<jinho> just like that?
<linuxmonkey> no
<linuxmonkey> let me get the line to add
<DarkStone> erm
<DarkStone> Required:
<DarkStone> ./configure
<DarkStone> make
<DarkStone> make install
<DarkStone> configure works fone
<DarkStone> but make doesnt work..
<jinho> linuxmonkey: sorry what do you mean?
<DarkStone> says command not found?
<DarkStone> is there something im doing wrong?
<linuxmonkey> /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1    vfat    defaults 0 0
<linuxmonkey> something like that
<linuxmonkey> drive mountpoint type options
<bipolar> is anyone using apt-proxy?
<mikearthur_> how do I set up WPA wireless in ubuntu
<jinho> linuxmonkey: what does <dump> and <pass> mean?
<linuxmonkey> i always set those to 0
<jinho> kk
<linuxmonkey> 0 and  0
<heinrich> why does kubuntu freeze when i put the usb stick in?
<DarkStone> when i use the MAKE command it says command not found?
<|Denis|> how i can know the module of my wireless network?
<DarkStone> what am i doinf wrong...
<|Denis|> DarkStone: apt-get install make
<linuxmonkey> you got build-essentials
<DarkStone> ok
<geneo93> DarkStone:  do you have build-essential installed
<DarkStone> erm
<DarkStone> i dont know
<linuxmonkey> |Denis|: better for him to get build-essentials
<|Denis|> anybody know how i can know the module of my wireless network?
<|Denis|> linuxmonkey: yes
<linuxmonkey> DarkStone:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<paul_> linuxmonkey: how can I get Konqueror to have enough privilege to mount the hd w/o having to do it in Konsole?
<DarkStone> bah wtf... my dns settings keep disappearing after 20 minz
<DarkStone> :(
<DarkStone> i cant download...
<jinho> how can I give Konqueor privilege to mount a hd?
<linuxmonkey> paul_ add it to your fstab it will mount it on boot
<jinho> I did
<jinho> but it doesnt recognize it
<jinho> still
<DaSkreech> jinho: One is for backup and one is for File system Checks
<Blissex> jinho: the 'fstab' entry must have 'user' as an option...
<linuxmonkey> oh thats right and rw if you want read and write
<mindspit> Can i use ISPconfig to host multiple domains with multiple DynDns addresses ?
<linuxmonkey> sorry forgot about those 2
<jinho> wait so I'd put
<jinho> defaults, user, rw
<jinho> as the parameter?
<linuxmonkey> sounds about right ya
<jinho> kk ill try again
<jinho> kk ill try again
<DarkStone> :S when i click on administrator mode it doesnt ask me for a password.... and just hangs with a red border...
<mikearthur_> can anyone help me getting WPA working?
<linuxmonkey> and then ya can do  mount -a in a console :) real quick way of mounting all your mounts
<DarkStone> :S when i click on administrator mode it doesnt ask me for a password.... and just hangs with a red border...
<DarkStone> bah forget it
<DarkStone> brb
<bary> DaSkreech:
<DaSkreech> bary
<bary> DaSkreech: can you help me to install firefox?
<DaSkreech> bary: Certainly
<DaSkreech> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<DaSkreech> There you go :-)
<bary> DaSkreech: so simple?
* DaSkreech bows
<DaSkreech> Anything else you need?
<DaSkreech> bary: Do you use adept?
<bary> DaSkreech: could not open lock file...........
<bary> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech>  Do you have adept open now? :)
<DaSkreech> do you know adept?
<bary> DaSkreech: i've just open adept
<DaSkreech> ok
<bary> DaSkreech: but i dont have any ideea how to use it
<bary> DaSkreech: :)
<DaSkreech> in the filter type firefox
<bary> DaSkreech: status installed
<DaSkreech> hMM?
<Doat> omg how can it be that _KATE_ crashed when i tried to paste some stuff and lost unsaved data :S:S:S
<bary> DaSkreech: its installed i guess
<DaSkreech> Ah
<Doat> i'm so disappointed. i think i'm going back to gnome
<DaSkreech> Then it should be in the K -menu -> internet -> Firefox
<DaSkreech> Doat: Hmm?
<mikearthur_> Can anyone help/tell me why knetworkmanager won't see my NDISWrapper card?
<bary> DaSkreech: its not
<DaSkreech> bary: Possibly also in katapult
<DaSkreech> Ah?
<DarkStone> ok back
<DaSkreech> What happens when you type firefox on the command line?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is there any soundcard for linux that has good drivers , aka produces very good audio quality?????????
<Doat> DaSkreech: i don't really think such a simple and much used program as kate should have such bugs.
<DaSkreech> all programs have bugs
<DarkStone> can someone please tell me the command
<DaSkreech> In that case all kernels should be immacualte since it's by far the most used software
<bary> DaSkreech: firefox: command not found
<DarkStone> the one that i was told earlier
<Doat> DaSkreech: yup. but i never saw gedit crash and lose data
<DaSkreech> bary: It is not installed then
<h3sp4wn> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: I have an m-audio delta 44 that sounds pretty good
<DarkStone> how do i use the MAKE command on kubuntu
<DaSkreech> I have if that makes it any better
<bary> DaSkreech: and how i have it?
<DarkStone> i get a command not found error
<DaSkreech>  Twice in one day
<bary> DaSkreech: sorry how do i get it?
<DaSkreech> Doat: If it helps I felt the same way
<DarkStone> how do i use the MAKE command on kubuntu
<DarkStone> i get a command not found error
<DaSkreech> bary: under adept is says that Firefox is installed?
<Doat> DaSkreech: yep. i guess i should just save more often
<DaSkreech> !tell DarkStone about b-e
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> h3sp4wn: i have maudio audiophile 2496, not installed though couse i havent seen any linux drivers for 64bit system
<bary> DaSkreech: yes
<Doat> and it wasn't that much stuff i lost anyway
<Doat> but it still annoys me
<h3sp4wn> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: ice1712 should work on 64 bit
<DaSkreech> bary: Ok Then the little blue arrow can you click on it  and then click details
<DaSkreech> Doat: Of course!
<stamen> qt!
<stamen> nvidia!
<DaSkreech> !b-e
<bary> DaSkreech: yes
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<Doat> and now i lost all my enthusiasm to develop my python snake game ;(
<stamen> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> h3sp4wn: ice1712 , is that a driver?
<DaSkreech> Ok then clickon installed files and tell me what you see there?
<DaSkreech> A whole list of iles?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> h3sp4wn: the audigy2 sounds like crap on linux
<Snake> Doat: aw :(
<Snake> :P
<bary> DaSkreech: iles?
<DaSkreech> files sorry
<h3sp4wn> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: Why not use the audiophile it is supported pretty well in linux
<DarkStone> i get a command not found error
<bary> DaSkreech: only some infos : status: installed
<DarkStone> when i use MAKE command on kubuntu
<bary> DaSkreech: section: web
<bary> d
<Doat> Snake: haha
<h3sp4wn> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: the audigy2 sounds bad under any operating system (unless your sounds are all in 48000)
<bary> DaSkreech: action: keep
<bary> DaSkreech: and so on
<DaSkreech> bary: is there an actio remove?
<bary> yes
<bary> DaSkreech: yes
<bary> DaSkreech: remove package
<psb154> Engaaaaalaaaand
<DaSkreech> remove it
<DaSkreech> Then the button Apply changes at thetop should light up
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> h3sp4wn: yeah , i think im gonna change it out 2day , you have a link to a driver i should use?
* psb154 puts his shirt over his head and runs around the office like a money......!
* DaSkreech chases the money!
<psb154> lol
<DaSkreech> bary:  click Apply changes :)
<h3sp4wn> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: Its in already you don't need any seperate driver
<DarkStone> whats the command to get BUILD-ESSENTIALS
<bary> DaSkreech: done
<DarkStone> anyone?
<jinho> I want to change the icon for a folder on  my desktop, but I keep getting the message that I dont have enough privileges, how do I get the privileges?
<DaSkreech> Does it still say installed?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> h3sp4wn: wont i have to intall it manually somehow?
<DarkStone> whats the command to get BUILD-ESSENTIALS
<h3sp4wn> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: no
<DaSkreech> DarkStone: apt-get install build-essentials
<DarkStone> thnx
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> h3sp4wn: ok , cool , thanks for the info
<DaSkreech> bary: Does it still say installed?
<h3sp4wn> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: Unless there is any specific issues with it under 64 bit (but I don't think there is) the driver is open source
<bary> DaSkreech: no
<DarkStone> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<DaSkreech> ok press Fetch Updates
<DarkStone> im starting to hate myself..
<DaSkreech> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<DarkStone> ive read that...
<bary> DaSkreech: done
<DaSkreech> bary: Ok no click on mozilla-firefox and install then apply changes
<DaSkreech> DarkStone: apt-get install build-essential
<jinho> I want to change the icon for a folder on  my desktop, but I keep getting the message that I dont have enough privileges, how do I get the privileges?
<DarkStone> works
<DarkStone> ty
<DaSkreech> jinho: sudo chmod
<DarkStone> im sorry i keep annoying everyone :X
<DarkStone> im a newbie..
<DaSkreech> DarkStone: Sure :)
<jinho> DaSkreech: could you please elaborate?
<DaSkreech> jinho: ok I don't know enough about the folde
<DaSkreech> jinho: do you know ls -l?
<johnsandman> using server with dual processor it seems one processor is working :|
<h3sp4wn> johnsandman: Are you using the serer kernel ?
<DaSkreech> johnsandman: You may need a SMP kernel
<DaSkreech> ah h3sp4wn has it :)
<jinho> DaSkreech: the list command?
<h3sp4wn> linux-image-server
<DaSkreech> jinho: Yes
<johnsandman> which install option is it?
<DaSkreech> jinho: do a ls -l for that directory and paste it here
<DaSkreech> it should be just one line
<h3sp4wn> johnsandman: aptitude install linux-image-server
<johnsandman> ok thanks :D
<jinho> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root   65536 1969-12-31 19:00 SharedHD
<h3sp4wn> johnsandman: sudo aptitude install linux-image-server (forgot the sudo)
<r0xz> lol
<r0xz> google on "define:pixmap" anyone?
<r0xz> google is paranoide
<DaSkreech> Ah
<johnsandman> I saw it i am working now by ssh :P
<johnsandman> but thanks
<DaSkreech> jinho: sudo chown <yourloginname>:<yourloginname> SharedHD
<DaSkreech> jinho: Do a ls -l on it again and see if you can figure out what you just did :)
<r0xz> *in konqueror that is
<jinho> DaSkreech: it wont let me change ownership
<jinho> btw that folder is where I mounted a hard drive, so is that a problem?
<DaSkreech> jinho: With sudo?
<DaSkreech> jinho: possibly
<DaSkreech> jinho: Ok fine Lets do a chmod instead
<DarkStone> whenever i open an mp3 with amarok my mp3 does not play
<DarkStone> it just says playlist finished
<DaSkreech> jinho: sudo chmod o+x SharedHD
<DaSkreech> !tell DarkStone about Restricted
<jinho> what did that just do?
<SystematicDub> hey can't you change the universal to make mp3 plays
<SystematicDub> let me find the HOWTO
<Ft-laptop> Is there any way to check if CPU scaling works? I remember a kicker applet that was around in hoary...
<mindspit> Can i use ISPconfig to host multiple domains in one IP with multiple DynDns addresses ?
<jme__> mindspit: dyndns is ok with using multiple hostname on one ip address ?
<DaSkreech> jinho: it gave everyone executable rights to the folder
<mindspit> yes
<propellerhead> hi
<mindspit> how can i make the panel work on these domains for example a.homelinux.org , b.homelinux.org
<mindspit> ?
<SystematicDub> DarkStone: Hey I don't know if you figured out your amarok mp3 problem or not but heres some docs on it (i don't know if links are allowed) http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06
<_osh_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<DarkStone> its ok
<DarkStone> i figured it out
<DarkStone> thanks anyway
<DarkStone> :)
<Ft-laptop> hmm, I just remembered that the applet I thought of was for gnome...
<DarkStone> i have one problem
<SystematicDub> DarkStone: Ok cool!  How did you do it?
<DarkStone> my dns settings keep resetting every couple on minutes
<DarkStone> systematicdub
<DarkStone> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<DarkStone> i went there
<DarkStone> :)
<DarkStone> my dns settings keep resetting every couple on minutes
<DarkStone> does anyone else have this problem
<DarkStone> its a pain in the ass for me
<tan__> hum, if nobody answer ... :/
<DarkStone> :|
<geneo93> DarkStone:  dont use dhcp
<tan__> :] 
<SystematicDub> DarkStone: Hey I was wondering were that was!  I stumbled onto that a couple of days ago and couldn't find it again.  Oh and about your prob...I can't help you there....I am so noob
<DarkStone> lol
<DarkStone> im a noob too
<DarkStone> 2nd day i linux
<DarkStone> but im learning well now
<DarkStone> :D
<DarkStone> im getting the grasp of things
<DarkStone> and i can sya now
<DarkStone> say*
<DarkStone> it is truely better than windows...
<DaSkreech> geneo93: DNS not IP
<DarkStone> dascreech
<SystematicDub> I'm still waiting for Dapper Drake to get here in the mail!
<jme__> DarkStone: tell your friends about it :)
<DarkStone> is this problem normal?
<DarkStone> i did
<DaSkreech> Not really
<DarkStone> they stared at me like a freak :|
<DaSkreech> Not abnormal either
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> hrm...
<DaSkreech> whats in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<jme__> DarkStone: keep doing it anyway :) this is the only way :)
<DarkStone> lol
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> ;)
<DarkStone> dascreech
<DarkStone> wait 2 secs
<DarkStone> im installing css
<DarkStone> :|
<tan__> oO
<SystematicDub> Hehe it's true....tho most of my friends are gamers...so Linux is not a option
<SystematicDub> installing css?
<DarkStone> css decrypt
<DarkStone> lets you watch dvd
<DarkStone> commercial ones
<tan__> hehe
<SystematicDub> Ahhhhhhh I was thinking Css for the web
<DarkStone> lol
<DarkStone> ;P
<tan__> i think about stylesheets
<tan__> :)
<DarkStone> DaScreech
<DarkStone> nameserver 212.158.248.5
<DarkStone> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<DarkStone> thats whats in my file
<DarkStone> but after 20 minz or so
<DarkStone> it disappears
<DarkStone> :|
<jinho> DaSkreech: chmod didnt worke ither
<jinho> either*
<johnsandman> when looking to my lsmod it only tells processor is 0 but i have two installed
<jinho> DaSkreech: the command you gave me said: command not found
<DaSkreech> jinho: Can You give me the ls -l on the file again
<DaSkreech> DarkStone: you have something that's over writing it
<jinho> sure
<jinho> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root   65536 1969-12-31 19:00 SharedHD
<johnsandman> I installed linux-image-server but only one processor is in lsmod :|
<SystematicDub> Hey I have a prob.  Okay today while using windozes (only temporarily) I was on Blender and I tried to render but it freaked out my graphic card....do you think it will do this in Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> jinho: And you can't go into the folder?
<DarkStone> dascreech
<DarkStone> what could it be
<DaSkreech> DarkStone:
<DaSkreech> Bind possibly
<DarkStone> =\
<DarkStone> i need to disable?
<DaSkreech> I don't know
<jinho> DaSkreech: I can access it fine- its just that I want to change the icon for it
<DarkStone> hrm
<yannux> coucou
<johnsandman> is there an possibility to use two processors :|
<yannux> quelqu'un sait si il existe une doc qui liste les ServiceType possible pour un servicemenu
<jinho> DaSkreech: its just that I cant do stuff to it in the explorer cuz of lack of priviliges- which is driving me nuts
<tan__> @yannux - english ? :>
<yannux> oups sorry
<DaSkreech> jinho: Oh then you will need to own it
<yannux> is there a documentation with list of ServiceType for servicemenu ?
<r0xz> guys, am i the only person having google to complain i have a virus or spyware when i do a "define:something"?
<r0xz> only in konqueror btw
<r0xz> not in firefox
<jinho> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<DaSkreech> can you type chown?
<crimsun> johnsandman: what do you mean from lsmod?
<tan__> *afk
<crimsun> johnsandman: cpus aren't enumerated from a listing of loaded kernel modules
<DaSkreech> jinho: have you some problem with your clock btw?
<DarkStone> dascreech
<DaSkreech> that folder was made in 1969
<DarkStone> how do i disable bind
<DaSkreech> DarkStone:
<jme__> r0xz: every seems good from here
<DarkStone> how do i disable bind
<DaSkreech> DarkStone: I don't even know if you have it installed :)
<DarkStone> bah
<DarkStone> how do i check
<DarkStone> :)
<DaSkreech> It's not installed by default. Did you install it?
<jinho> DaSkreech- not that I know of...
<DarkStone> i dont think so
<DarkStone> i just put in the cd
<DaSkreech> jinho: ok can you try the chown for me
<jme__> DarkStone: you may try 'chkconfig --list'
<DarkStone> bash: chkconfig: command not found
<jinho> DaSkreech- sudo chown <mylogin>:<mylogin> SharedHD
<DarkStone> :|
<DaSkreech> Sure
<jme__> maybe i do too much fedora
<DaSkreech> Where <mylogin> is the username of your user
<DaSkreech> jme__: Possibly :)
<DaSkreech> DarkStone: do you have adept open?
<DarkStone> i caqnt check
<DarkStone> no
<DaSkreech> ok try sudo aptitude search bind
<jme__> you may replace <mylogin> by `id -u` (backquote are to be typed)
<Chris_Tucker> is there a log of sshd connections? both completed and uncompleted?
<jme__> and <mygroup> by `id -g`
<jinho> DaSkreech: wait I did: sudo chown jinho:jinho SharedHD
<r0xz> jme__: http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfish/trurl_pagecontent?lp=nl_en&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fsorry%2Fmisc%2F%3Fcontinue%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.nl%2Fsearch%253Fq%253Ddefine%25253Asomething%2526ie%253DUTF-8%2526oe%253DUTF-8
<jinho> and it says: command not found
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> dascreech
<DaSkreech> Yes if jinho is what you use to login
<DarkStone> it shows a list..
<jme__> Chris_Tucker: try /var/log/secure
<DarkStone> of commands and descriptions..
<r0xz> weirdness
<jme__> r0xz: indeed :) i dont see how you could send any virus using http :)
<jinho> DaSkreech: but it says command not found
<DaSkreech> type just chown and tell me what you get
<jinho> now it says Operation not permitted
<DarkStone> whats that site where u can paste stuff
<DaSkreech> DarkStone: Is bind in the list?
<DarkStone> yes
<DarkStone> :|
<DaSkreech> does it have a i to the left of it?
<DarkStone> what do i do..
<DarkStone> erm
<DarkStone> only one of em
<DarkStone> i   bind9-host
<DarkStone> p   bind
<DaSkreech> r0xz: Just you
<jme__> r0xz: http://www.google.fr/search?q=define%3Asomething&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<DarkStone> dascreech
<jme__> r0xz: my guess is a bug in your 'nationnal' google
<DaSkreech> jinho: ok type which chown
<DarkStone> does that mean its installed?
<DaSkreech> bind host is installed
<DaSkreech> that's fine
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> might be dhclient
<DarkStone> hrm...
<DaSkreech> geneo93: Good call :)
<r0xz> jme__:well, in firefox and the same language it just works
<jinho> DaSkreech: I get "/bin/chown"
<DaSkreech> then it exists
<DaSkreech> jinho: sudo /bin/chown <yourloginname>:<yourloginname> SharedHD
<jme__> r0xz: oh this is something else then :)
<jme__> r0xz: ask your konqueror to 'pretend' being firefox
<r0xz> jme__: looks like it yes
<r0xz> i will
<DarkStone> :|
<DarkStone> its gone
<DarkStone> again!
<DarkStone> dammit!
<jme__> r0xz: there are some option for it and in theory it is preconfigured but maybe not for all the national stuff
<DarkStone> >:(
<DarkStone> now theres only 192.168.1.1 in my list
<DarkStone> @_@
<jinho> DaSkreech: "missing operand, Try /bin/chown --help for more information
<jme__> jinho: cut/paste the line you typed to get this message
<DaSkreech> DarkStone: Might be dhclient
<Chris_Tucker> Blah
<DarkStone> how do i check...
<Chris_Tucker> er
<DaSkreech> DarkStone: Unfortunately I have to go
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> thanks anywaqy
<DarkStone> anyway*
<DaSkreech> If you can just ask again and let someone know it might be your dhcp that's doing it
<jinho> $ sudo /bin/chown
<jinho> /bin/chown: missing operand
<jinho> Try `/bin/chown --help' for more information.
<DarkStone> ok
<r0xz> jme__:it just started doing normal again(?) I think it just a google error then
<DaSkreech> geneo93: You awake?
<r0xz> thanks btw
<jme__> jinho: ok now do 'id' in a terminal, then press enter, and paste the result here
<geneo93> yeah i'm around
<DaSkreech> jinho: it needs the jinho and the SharedHD
<DaSkreech> geneo93: It looks like it is DHCP can you help DarkStone?
<jme__> r0xz: google is well known to dislike konqueror
<DarkStone> :)
<geneo93> well if you know all the parms i can
<r0xz> ah i see
<DaSkreech> Bye :-)
<edu> hi!
<jinho> uid=1000(jinho) gid=1000(jinho) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),110(scanner),111(admin),1000(jinho)
<geneo93> you need to know your dns server (isp) side
<DaSkreech> Don't go contradicting me!!
<edu> lol
<DarkStone> so should i disable dhcp?
<ryanakca> is there a boot floppy for kubuntu cd?
<jme__> jinho: so the line to type is "sudo /bin/chown jinho:jinho SharedHD", corect Dskreetch
<geneo93> DarkStone: what does your sudo ifconfig say for your connection
<jme__> ryanakca: what do you mean, for all i know all kubuntu cd do boot
<ryanakca> I'm installing it on an old server at school that had a cdrom drive but only boots from floppy (afaik)
<h3sp4wn> ryanakca: You can boot the netboot image from a ramdisk in dos
<h3sp4wn> ryanakca: Or over tftp (if your network card can do tftp boot)
<DarkStone> whats the site to paste text in?
<jinho> jme_: same error, it still says Operation not permitted
<DarkStone> !spam
<ubotu> I know nothing about spam
<DarkStone> lol
<DarkStone> :|
<DarkStone> uhh
<geneo93> DarkStone:  get all the info you need first
<DarkStone> ok
<ryanakca> nope... like this server is as recent as 1990....
<ryanakca> ubotu forgot spam!!! NOOOO
<jme__> jinho: you got a password issue. that all i can say
<ubotu> I know nothing about forgot spam!!! noooo
<geneo93> !PASTE
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<DarkStone> thats the one
<DarkStone> thanks
<DarkStone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16112
<chx> I presume this is a faq but found no answers, sorry. How could I get 2.6.17 on my Dapper machine w/o compiling it?
<chx> (ie. is there a deb?)
<mikearthur> chx: you can't
<mikearthur> it won't even run if you do compile it apparently
<DarkStone> geneo93: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16112
<jinho> jme: what do you mean passowrd issue?
<chx> mikearthur: O_O
<mikearthur> needs a higher udev
<ryanakca> 2.6.17 = ???... kernel?
<chx> oh and what about compiling that too? Or I am entering a minefield there?
<chx> ryanakca: yes, a kernel with a softmac
<mikearthur> I woulnd'
<mikearthur> wouldn't
<h3sp4wn> I don't know why the decided to go for the softmac version
<ryanakca> compiling your own kernel?
<chx> ok, when is edgy eft out :D
<ryanakca> *Gulps*
<geneo93> DarkStone:  ok change it to manual instead of dhcp
<ryanakca> 06.11 methinks
<mikearthur> compiling your own kernel is easy
<chx> ryanakca: I am experienced in that, I was doing Linux almost before there were distributions.
<ryanakca> Next version of Ubuntu will be 6.10 "Edgy Eft"
<ryanakca> ok, lol, nevermind...
<chx> 10 == October? great, great.
<chx> I need an os with apt + softmac in August. :)
<h3sp4wn> chx: apt-get source udev from edgy - then build the kernel using make-kpkg (haven't confirmed that this would work0
<DarkStone> geneo93: under gateway should i put my dns host ip?
<DarkStone> or leave blank?
<ryanakca> for the average person, compiling kernel = hard.... not impossible... hard
<geneo93> no gateway is router addy
<DarkStone> its empty for some reason
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: its fixed
<DarkStone> should i fill?
<chx> h3sp4wn: OK will try (first, I need my notebook back from repair. I won't run that beast on this machine.)
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: We are talking about getting 2.6.17 running on dapper
<geneo93> yeah it should be 192.168.1.1
<DarkStone> yeh
<DarkStone> i just did it
<DarkStone> ok what now
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: download the deb
<chx> gnomefreak: what deb????
<geneo93> dns tab
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: It needs a newer udev - I would rather build it against dappers libraries
<gnomefreak> not real sure if the deb is built for dapper though
<DarkStone> ok
<geneo93> you need your isps ips
<chx> gnomefreak: my question was, is there a 2.6.17 for dapper?
<h3sp4wn> It won't be
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: that would make sense just a whole lotta work lol
<DarkStone> geneo
<DarkStone> geneo93
<DarkStone> im in it
<chx> thx all bye
<DarkStone> ive got em
<gnomefreak> 2.6.17
<gnomefreak> ther eis no stable 2.6.17
<geneo93> ok then your done i think
<DarkStone> geneo93
<DarkStone> i did that before
<DarkStone> and
<DarkStone> after 20 mins
<DarkStone> the ip disappears
<DarkStone> :|
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: there is at kernel.org
<geneo93> you set you addy to 192.168.1.5 right
<DarkStone> yes
<DarkStone> my internal ip
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: stable?
<mindspit> Can i use ISPconfig to host multiple domains in one IP with multiple DynDns addresses ?  how can i make the ISPconfig panel work on these domains ... for example a.homelinux.org , b.homelinux.org ?
<h3sp4wn> The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:  	2.6.17.1
<gnomefreak> oh ok didnt know it hit stable
<geneo93> DarkStone:  it should be set in stone if you did it in admin mode
<DarkStone> hold on
<DarkStone> let me see
<geneo93> the tab is at borttom of page
<DarkStone> geneo93
<DarkStone> i know about the admin mode
<DarkStone> i changed the settings
<DarkStone> :)
<DarkStone> i guess il just have to wait and see now
<geneo93> yup
<DarkStone> should i do this for both wlan0 and eth0?
<DarkStone> i only use wlan0
<geneo93> also look at /etc/resolv.conf
<DarkStone> ok
<geneo93> and remove anything you dont need as for eth0
<yanis> damn it. it's the second time I have the same problem with apt-get : E: The package libhtml-template-expr-perl is not ok and I don't know how to fix it!
<geneo93> DarkStone:  you can disable lan in bios??
<bluszcz> 
<psb154> England top group B. 2, 2 draw with Sweden.
* psb154 is prolly the only one who cares :-)
<keyne> psb154: no you're not, i was watching this too :)
<psb154> Keyne, my heart is going crazy :-) Those swedish...
<keyne> yeah, the game was great. I can't believe how the swedish got back in the game so well in the second part
<_osh_> Whee!!! We "won". :-)
<psb154> keyne, England have never won against sweden, not for nearly forty years at least.
<djk_> 38
<keyne> yeah right
<psb154> night.
<keyne> england was very close to win this time
<keyne> bye
<mindspit> jow can i install internet explorer in ubuntu ?
<h3sp4wn> mindspit: Buy cross over office
<bimberi> mindspit: frankscorner.org should have howtos for setting up IE under wine
<mcrandello> there used to be a script called wt2 but it was a third party thing you had to hunt down and I don't know if they even make it for the latest version s of wine
<bimberi> i've used the sidenet script which worked ok
<bimberi> you need IE in order to submit a Tax Return electronically in this country HEH!
<mcrandello> actually it's listed at frank's corner it may work depending on the version of wine you got
<mcrandello> bimberi: actually you need a firefox extension that makes them think you got IE ;p
<bimberi> mcrandello: :)
<djk_> mcrandello: actually, you need a real browser that doesn't need extensions :p
<mcrandello> yeah but I'm going to have to get a better console font installed before I go back to links
<mcrandello> http://refspoof.mozdev.org/faq.html
<mcrandello> really though I can see why they don't build that in. They want people to announce they're using FF so that it will pressure some of these braindead web developers to think of the poor OSS users
<_marek> how can I make some port opened in my ubuntu ?? stupid question but I need it quicly :/
<_marek> is that so obvious ?
<bleaked> _marek: umm, by default, there is no firewall installed, and thus no ports blocked.
<bleaked> so unless you have a iptables set up, you'll need to set up forwarding on your router.
<paracelx> can somebody help me please, my desktop bar that goes on the top of my display has dissapeared and the only way i can get the menu is f12. How do i get the menu back?
<paracelx> it happend after i did a synaptic update
<mcrandello> right-click, "Run command" then type "kicker"
<paracelx> ok let me try
<paracelx> works great can i make it auto load every time?
<mcrandello> it should load up automatically when you log in, does it do this every time you log out?
<paracelx> yes
<paracelx> it never shows up
<paracelx> but this may have fixed the problem
<mcrandello> try it and let me know if it worked
<paracelx> alright i'll try
<paracelx> it used to have a taskbar on the top thogh and this one is on the bottom
<paracelx> is that a different program
<paracelx> the one on top had a battery meter for my laptop
<mcrandello> hrmm were you using gnome before?
<paracelx> yes i just installed this os
<paracelx> and then did synaptic update and installed a bunch of diffent stuff and everything dissapeared
<mcrandello> logout, then in the login screen there should be a menu button I think. Make sure you have gnome selected and see if that makes it work right.
<paracelx> ok ill try it now
<paracelx> it doesnt have gnome just failsafe knome it says Xfce Session thogh
<paracelx> how do i get it back to gnome?
<mcrandello> try this from a console "sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment"
<paracelx> ok let me try
<paracelx> by console u mean terminal?
<mcrandello> yes
<paracelx> ok i have to put internet in that computer right to work
<bernier> hi, I just wanted to say that im quitting the community because of my family who's not used enough to linux OS and who want windows back. I'll surely come back soon when i'll get my new comp. I just wanted to say that you guys are doing a great job because ubuntu/kubuntu is getting great i'va been so much farther than last time in my linux knowledge and thanks for being there to help newbs like me who needed help at their begining. Thanks you
<paracelx> so i have to go for a minute from this comp
<mcrandello> ah okay
<mcrandello> yeah you'll need internet, of course it may tell you it's already installed and up to date
<paracelx> brb oh ok let me try that first
<mcrandello> damn bernier just needed to dual boot it sounds like
<paracelx> said count find package ill have to go online
<mcrandello> alright
<gan|y|med> hello
<mcrandello> sup
<gan|y|med> how can i get some more streams (video and audio) displayed in amarok or kaffeine (or whatever)... so that i don't have to search the net and enter them manually (i don't wanna appear lazy, just multimedia is supposed to be leisure not work)?
<gan|y|med> like in winamp, e.g.
<naira> hello
<naira> Can anyone help me with the tablet on my X41?
<yo> help
<yo> hello everyone
<ministry> hello
<noteventime> 'ell
<noteventime> p
<noteventime> yo, whats your problem
<noteventime> 'ello*
<DarkStone> i feel so stupid at the moment
<DarkStone> :|
<ministry> anyone has any ideea why I can't play a God damn mp3 file?
<ministry> and I'm out of libraries to install :)
<DarkStone> i have downloaded snes9x
<DarkStone> its a tar.bz file
<DarkStone> how do i instal
<DarkStone> open
<DarkStone> whatever
<DarkStone> use
<ministry> xmms works ok, other players (xine,mplayer) won't work
<mcrandello> DarkStone: tar vjvf snes9x.bzw
<DarkStone> anyone?
<DarkStone> ok
<mcrandello> or whatever the name of the file is
<mcrandello> then you gotta look inside
<bary> hey
<|lostbyte|> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<bary> can any1 help me out with umask
<noteventime> !tell ministry about mp3
<noteventime> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<noteventime> DarkStone, Did you download the source?
<DarkStone> yes
<|lostbyte|> Hai ! guys could you paste me your fps for glxgears.. ?
<DarkStone> pm me
<|lostbyte|> and card name ?
<DarkStone> afk
<noteventime> |lostbyte|, 10400 xfx 7600GT
<|lostbyte|> nice..
<mcrandello> here's mine:Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<mcrandello> :(
<noteventime> DarkStone, PM me when you get back :)
<|lostbyte|> mcrandello, i think you'll need to add the GLX module.. in xorg.conf
<mcrandello> If I do that the system will freeze
<naira> Has anyone installed kubuntu on a tablet?
<noteventime> naira, yes. but not mee
<noteventime> Read about installing ubuntu somewhere
<naira> Can't seem to get the stylus to work with the screen
<pinucset> is there some way to can use the sony vaio's webcam?
<naira> The FAQ's say to just to into xorg.conf and change to /dev/wacom to /dev/input/event#
<naira> can't seem to find the event number that works
<geneo93> try 0
<naira> did that, that's the keyboard
<geneo93> ask in main channel
<mcrandello> Oooh they made a new ati fglrx package, maybe this fixes the freezing :D
#kubuntu 2006-06-21
<gan|y|med> sry, was busy
<gan|y|med> where do i get streaming information from... is there some server or sth.?
<shulman> I lost the location bar on kaffine... how do I get it back?
<slow-motion> n8
<mcrandello> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/modules/fglrx-kernel/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/libfglrx_ip.a.GCC4', needed by `/usr/src/modules/fglrx-kernel/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.o'.  Stop.
<mcrandello> grr
* mcrandello sets his ati card on firegl
<negocio> hi
<negocio> i cant install flsh plugin to konqueror
<negocio> and i can run a ms windows based program
<negocio> with vmware
<negocio> its seems to be not working
<walter> hi everybody
<negocio> i need some help
<negocio> please
<negocio> is anyone here that can help me?
<walter> try to explain
<walter> I have a question
<negocio> first
<h3sp4wn> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<negocio> y can see webpages with flash content
<negocio> i cant see webpages with flash content
<negocio> sorry
<walter> there is a meta pack for kubuntu desktop to install a LAMP configuration?
<negocio> how can i install flashplayer for konqueror
<DarkStone_AFK> how do i compile source files
<walter> is there a meta pack for kubuntu desktop to install a LAMP configuration?
<mezz> hey. Little problem with the Kmail addressbook. I had a crash, corrupted/lost some data inlcuding Kmail addressbook. Now I can't save the addressbook, The error message when I try to save is :"unable to get access for saving the address book resouce". Any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> walter: I recommend mod_perl over php - much nicer
<h3sp4wn> walter: php is a hack
<mezz> DarkStone: goto the source folder in the command line, run "./configure" then "make" then "sudo make install"
<walter> yes I know ...but
<h3sp4wn> walter: does the p stand for perl - if it does I will help you but not interested in php
<negocio> please, help me installing flashplayer in konqueror
<h3sp4wn> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> thanks mess
<DarkStone> mezz*
<geneo93> DarkStone:  did your ip change yet
<walter> I want to know if exist a meta-package or some else that install a LAMP configuration
<DarkStone> no
<DarkStone> geneo93
<DarkStone> it works like a charm
<geneo93> k
<walter> in the server edition there is
<walter> howto install LAMP in desktop edition? (I want to know if exist a short way)
<h3sp4wn> server and desktop editions use the same repositories
<linuxmonkey> server = text mode + base system
<walter> ok I know that
<walter> but in server editio I hear that I can install LAMP in easy way
<h3sp4wn> Install apache mysql-server php5
<mezz> can anyone solve my problem? Know anything about the KDE addressbook, maybe I can delete something in .kde?
<walter> ok I'll try.. thanks h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> walter: apache2 sorry if you want php5
<walter> a ok
<h3sp4wn> walter: You will probably also want phpmyadmin if you don't know about using mysql from the command line
<walter> yep
<walter> ok thanks ... I have to go
<mindspit> does anyone know where is the log file of ISPCONFIG? where is the vhosts file of ISPCONFIG?
<walter> bye
<server__> i need help with samba, i got it to share a folder, if i don't set any security i can access without problem to this folder from another machine, but i want to create folder permission with user/password, when i click on "ADD USER" no user apears and no way to create one
<server__> and in the same time id like to change my workgroup name
<oputres> Hello! I'm a first time user of Kubuntu. When I copied my mp3's from my WinXP computer to this one they aren't working. Amorok starts and everything but moves thru the songs in a minute without any sound. I heard that Ogg is the thing for Linux but can I not play mp3 songs in Kubuntu?
<oputres> in a second I mean
<geneo93> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<server__> i need help with samba, i got it to share a folder, if i don't set any security i can access without problem to this folder from another machine, but i want to create folder permission with user/password, when i click on "ADD USER" no user apears and no way to create one, and in the same time id like to change my workgroup name
<fyrmedic> How do I get two displays to function independantly and with independant resolutions.
<oputres> Hmm, that's too bad. I don't mind ogg or anything but my Sony mp3 player will not play anything but mp3's or wma's :(
<negocio> i use
<negocio> how can i install the pakage flashplugin-nonfree
<server__> oputres: i just did it yesturday
<negocio> i use
<negocio> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<oputres> server_: What did you do? Played mp3s on your Kubuntu?
<negocio> but nothing hapend
<server__> yes give me a sec i noted it
<h3sp4wn> server__: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Server___> oputres: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list  and add theses lines
<Official_C> i am confused.  I have 2 HD's.  I have win xp installed on one HD and kubuntu installed on the ohter HD.  When I boot, the Grub menu shows "Microsoft Windows XP Professional" twice. is this because it is on the MBR on BOTH of the drives?
<Official_C> please help
<Server___> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<Server___> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<Official_C> btw, i installed WinXP twice
<Server___> sudo apt-get update = Update the Repository List
<Server___> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<oputres> What software can you recommend for ripping music CD:s into Ogg files?
<Server___> just add the two lines begins by deb, and save your file and type the two sudo lines
<Official_C> once while linux was installed, and then i installed it again after removing linux first
<mcrandello> oputres: I like jripper personally
<Official_C> please please help me...sorry if its hard to understand
<dom> oputres, go to your system settings and under sound and multimedia, there's an audio CD section.  configure Ogg to the quality you want.  then you can just drag & drop the files right out of konqueror when you insert a cd
<Official_C> anyone?
<mcrandello> it's a fairly simple interface, although there are tons of frontends for oggenc, and if you want to spend the time learning the command line switches you can do wonders with oggenc itself from the xterm
<dom> though if you have a lot of drive space, just use FLAC
<Server___> did u do what i said oputres?
<Official_C> mcrandello?
<Official_C> can you help me?
<mcrandello> Official_C: two windows listings in grub?
<Official_C> yes
<oputres> Cool, thank you guys!
<mcrandello> do both go to the same installation of windows?
<Official_C> yes
<Official_C> so it is not a big problem, i just do not want any problems down the road
<Official_C> cause i do not know why this happened
<mcrandello> sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Server___> oputres: is your mp3 working?
<Official_C> is it because of the MBR that windows writes to the drive that it is on
<geneo93> maybe its the way the drive is partitioned
<mcrandello> Official_C: it'll probably be way down at the bottom
<Official_C> k, just gimme one sec, thanks
<Official_C> my kubuntu is loading up
<oputres> Server_: I wrote it down and will try it tomorrow. I'm so tired right now but also so excited over Kubuntu. It seems very nice but it is like when I was learning Windows all over again :)
<Official_C> mcrandello: i am at menu.lst
<Official_C> and XP is listed twice
<mcrandello> you see two identical entries for Windows down at the bottom?
<Official_C> once on sda (drive containign windows xp) and once on hda (drive containing kubuntu)
<server__> exactly same thing for me 15 years of ms-dos,win,nt and 1 week into kubuntu
<mcrandello> hrmm
<mcrandello> there's no windows on sda?
<Official_C> i'm thinkin, i shoudl erase the entry for the one on hda
<mcrandello> don't erase
<Official_C> windowsxp IS on sda
<mcrandello> just mark out one by using a "#" in front of each line
<mcrandello> if it screws anything up you should be able to go in there and remove the "#"s no harm no foul
<mcrandello> (I'd save an extra copy in my home dir because I'm paranoid like that though)
<Official_C> im just confused about what this means...is it just a grub issue or is WindowsXP listed on both master boot records?
<mcrandello> if you had windows on hda but now ubuntu, and the master boot record is on sda...
<mcrandello> then it probably never overwrote the mbr on hda when you installed
<mcrandello> is what I'm thinking
<Official_C> mcrandello: i never had windows on hda
<Official_C> only on sda
<mcrandello> okay then I'm confused
<Official_C> i think i have a MBR on both drives
<Official_C> when i select the drive that windows is on to boot (in bios), grub does not show up. it just boots into windows
<Official_C> thanks mcrandello for yuor help
<mcrandello> okay then I'm still confused, I'm going to say tentatively to comment out one of the windows entries, anyone else feel free to chime in with which one would be better :)
<Official_C> yeah, i will try that
<Official_C> thanks man
<mcrandello> if it doesn't let you get into windows then go back into kubuntu and switch the commented out one
<mcrandello> good luck!
<geneo93> get rid of both
<mcrandello> lol
<Official_C> i think i saw you in here yesterday...im gonna add you as a buddy in GAIM if its ok
<oputres> Hmm, how do I get into "administrator mode" in the Terminal?
<mcrandello> np, I'm just hanging out till someone comes along who can tell me why fglrx hurts me so
<geneo93> sudo
<mcrandello> oputres: sudo <command>
<mcrandello> if you want to stay admin(dangerous) sudo -i
<Official_C> lol, wish i could help you but im a newb with that stuff
<Official_C> later man
<mcrandello> later
<oputres> Thanks. I feel so lost right now. I'm looking for a folder that is placed on the desktop but I can't find it via the Terminal. How do I step backwards in the Terminal, you know, like cd..
<geneo93> cd /mone/username
<geneo93> home
<oputres> Aah, thanks. I'm so tired right now, got to sleep. Will contine first time in the morning :) Good night! (It's 1:30 PM in Sweden)
<geneo93> am you mean
<geneo93> pm past midnight
<Hawkwind> Maybe he sleeps during the day and works at night
<geneo93> hey it could be after midnight
<geneo93> Hawkwind its AM
<Hawkwind> I know.  I'm just saying, he might be confused and thought he was going to sleep during the day
<geneo93> yeah
<geneo93> ubuntu might get you confused after using XP
<geneo93> Hawkwind no memory crash in mdv yet after 21 h and 40 m
<JordiGH> Hey, how can I remap the apple key so that it behaves like the alt key?
<JordiGH> Running the kubuntu livecd on a ppc architecture, of course.
<JordiGH> Right now the alt-option key is the one that works like the alt key.
<bioticpro>  Looking to buy an Nvidia card... which of these do yall think is best bet?  http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductCompare.asp?SubCategory=48&CompareItemList=N82E16814127203%2CN82E16814130014%2CN82E16814133149%2CN82E16814164056
<deuce868> Is it just me or does superkaramba just eat up cpu/ram?
<CaptainMorgan> I eat your ram
<r0xz> bioticpro: second one, but a 6600gt with 256MB mem is not much more expensive and is low budget game entry
<r0xz> depends what you want though
<apokryphos> deuce868: it eats up your ram, yeah
<deuce868> naw, the ram isn't so bad since it has 3gb in it, but turning it off went from 47% cpu on a 3.0 P4 to 7% lol
<deuce868> new to KDE and it suprised me a bit
<bioticpro> r0xz: I don't think I can take advantage of that card, my computer is pretty old, Dell Optiplex GX 260, 1.8 ghz 512 mb ram
<r0xz> bioticpro: i think you're right there, i wouldn't do that either... go low and slow on that box ;)
<bioticpro> r0xz: so given my spec's, what card do ya recommend?  (Im assuming still one of th 6200s)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> <------ loves kubuntu
* linuxmonkey loves -----> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd for saying that
<r0xz> bioticpro: are you sure about the cpu? ( http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,668796,00.asp )
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> now , i could only get the kopete 12 to work
<r0xz> because if it's the cpu on the page above i would take a 6600gt 128MB
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> if
<r0xz> little overkill maybe, yes
<linuxmonkey> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd:  i can help ya there
<r0xz> and the advantage: you can take the card into a next (selfbuild) system when the conroe enters market
<lime4x4> has anyone tried the new 2.17 kernel yet?
<deuce868> lime4x4: not yet, but looking forward to seeing if I can get some wireless on my powerbook with it. :-)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey:  i cant send pms
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: ive tried it out last night,  one was the deb and one i compiled myself but both had the same problems
<linuxmonkey> what problem
<lime4x4> i was thinking of trying it myself just to c if there is  aperformance gain
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: it would not display any accounts , the app properties didnt work and when hit next for shits and giggles it crashed and krashed kde too
<deuce868> lime4x4: there have been a number of people trying it on Webhostingtalk.com and not seen much by way of performance
<deuce868> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=523695
<linuxmonkey> odd n0ctuRnaL-fieNd i never had that issue at all
<osiris> how do you do a fuzzy search for a package name
<lime4x4> deuce thanks i'll check it out
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: ok , send me the link to the deb you have used and ill install it , ill show you the screenshot of whats going on
<linuxmonkey> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: can u see pm's?
<bioticpro> r0xz: yeah, youre right, its more like a 2Ghz cpu
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: i can see pms but can reply
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: cant
<linuxmonkey> are you on 64 bit or 32 bit?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: i use 64bit, i got the link
<linuxmonkey> get the right one then
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: i got the right one
<linuxmonkey> that was packaged by a very good friend of mine and none of us are having issues with it
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: _amd64.deb
<linuxmonkey> yep
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: i think that friend gave me the link to it lastnight
<linuxmonkey> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: who was it?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: dont remember  now , chile or chan something?/ not sure
<linuxmonkey> he's sleeping right now. should be up in the next hour or so
<bioticpro> r0xz: Im looking to spend under $100 for a card, I think 6600 gt are way more...
<r0xz> bioticpro: this is not really the right channel for it, but you have to look at what you're gaming, what the future plans are at the moment and try to mix that in a choice. That's about all i think you'll need while taking advise in a shop.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: ive talked to him about the errors , he coulnt figure out what was wrong
<h3sp4wn> I wouldn't recommend using random debs unless you can build them with debuild -uc -us (makes sure they haven't used that checkinstall junk)
<r0xz> yeah there're more, like 130 euro
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: so apt-get -i .deb?  right?
<linuxmonkey> no
<linuxmonkey> sudo dpkg -i nameoffile.deb
<Benner> i need help with samba, here i am: i setup samba with user type security, i did some trick like smbpasswd username... into my XP machines, when i click on the folder it ask me to change my password because the domain account is expired... help!!  what i want is each user have is own password and the file who are permit will appears
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: ohh , ok im still trying to memorise the commands
<h3sp4wn> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: What is the location of the deb you are trying to install ?
<r0xz> bioticpro: personally, i would wait for the conroe and buy a whole new system with a mainstream videocard. These conroes are very sexy :p
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: /home/user
<linuxmonkey> h3sp4wn: he's installing kopete 0.12
<h3sp4wn> Is it built with checkinstall or properly ?
<bioticpro> r0xz: whats a conroe?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> h3sp4wn:  i compiled it from source lastnight , but it didnt work properly
<pestilence> i just bought a hard drive with the idea of putting in an external enclosure.  anybody have any advice?  i'm looking at this one:
<pestilence> http://www.egoodz.com/product.asp?pf_id=3500SEAPRED
<bioticpro> r0xz: this? http://www.anandtech.com/tradeshows/showdoc.aspx?i=2770
<Benner> anybody have a clue for my question
<r0xz> bioticpro: sorry, that page takes me to .zipzoomfly
<r0xz> can't read it
<pestilence> Benner, what is it
<linuxmonkey> hey n0ctuRnaL-fieNd what version of KDE you running
<bioticpro> r0xz: first link on google "conroe video card"
<osiris> anyone know the proper package name for giblib, so i can apt-get it ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> osiris: try 'sudo apt-get install giblib1'
<Benner> i need help with samba, here i am: i setup samba with user type security, i did some trick like smbpasswd username... into my XP machines, when i click on the folder it ask me to change my password because the domain account is expired... help!!  what i want is each user have is own password and the file who are permit will appears
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: 3.5.2
<linuxmonkey> there's yout problem
<osiris> thx CheeseBurgerMan.  that did it
<pestilence> Benner, is the username on your linux machine the same as on the windows one?
<jinho> I have my comp in a dual boot mode right now, but I'd like it to have Windows boot first automatically (since my dad needs to use it) as well as lower the time needed to wait to 3 seconds- does anyone know how to do this?
<linuxmonkey> upgrade to 3.5.3 n0ctuRnaL-fieNd
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> can i do it through apt get?
<Benner> pestilence: no, but i add a user with the same name in the linux machine, like we did in xp sharing
<linuxmonkey> you got to add repositories and update and it will give you the option yo upgrade
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: which repo?
<r0xz> bioticpro: no no conroe is het net intel cpu that wil be released next month if i am right. But it requires a new motherboard and ram, so you're probably have to spend much more if you go that route
<linuxmonkey> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<r0xz> *new
<pestilence> Benner, so you have an account on the linux machine with the same username?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: k, ty
<bioticpro> r0xz: yeah, Im gonna wait a while to get a new box, prob get an AMD64 when the get cheaper
<jinho> I have my comp in a dual boot mode right now, but I'd like it to have Windows boot first automatically (since my dad needs to use it) as well as lower the time needed to wait to 3 seconds- does anyone know how to do this? [I hate repeating myself, but...] 
<CheeseBurgerMan> jinho: You'll have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Benner> my linux machine i want to use it as a file server, i creater a main user "SERVER", and i added a username "Benner"  like in my xp machine, to be able to add it from samba
<CheeseBurgerMan> Be careful -- if you do it wrong you won't be able to boot.
<CheeseBurgerMan> jinho: It's somewhere around line 19 -- it's very clearly marked. :)
<Chongo> so does anybody know how to get k3b working in 6.06? i think that the permissions are set wrong.
<pestilence> Benner, ok, and then you did something like "sudo smbpasswd -a Benner" ?
<jinho> cheeseburgerman:is it a matter of just reversing the orders?
<Chongo> when i sudo k3b, it burns fine, but normally it doesn't
<Chongo> i think k3bsetup only gives root the right priviledges?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Whoops, mis-read your problem. Let me see.
<Chongo> how do i change that?
<Benner> pestilence: yes, he asked me a password, but not sure how to configure the samba, he ask me users from the mnt share and also user from samba settings
<jinho> CheeseBurgerMan: will changing the order do it- or is it more sophisticated than that?
<CheeseBurgerMan> jinho: lemme pastebin mine and highlight around where to change.
<jinho> CheeseBurgerMan: kk
<r0xz> bioticpro: in my view, upgrading the videocard in your system is throwing money away, but when you can get a cheap one to get another year ahead it might not be a bad deal. (i think it's either buying a card to take into a new system in a few months, or put your hand on cheap one)
<pestilence> Benner, did you configure by editing /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is that a known issue that adept fails to open when sudo have been used recently?
<Benner> pestilence: i tried it too yes... i guest my settings are ok
<Benner> i can't paste here too much lines
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> be back soon
<pestilence> Benner, what is in your /var/log/samba logs?
<pestilence> that is really what will help you
<CheeseBurgerMan> jinho: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/722363
<Benner> i have log.0.0.0.0 log.69.69.69.2 log.69.69.69.3 log.benner log.benner.desktop and couples more
<jinho> CheeseBurgerMan: There seems to be a problem with the server...It wont load...
<Benner> 2006/06/20 16:44:39, 0]  auth/pampass.c:smb_pam_accountcheck(781)
<Benner>   smb_pam_accountcheck: PAM: Account Validation Failed - Rejecting User benner!
<pestilence> Benner, theres yer problem :)
<jinho> CheeseBurgerMan: Is there another pastebin you could please use...It wont load on the one you gave me
<pestilence> Benner, what username did you add?  Benner or benner
<CheeseBurgerMan> jinho: I'm working on it.
<jinho> CheeseBurgerMan: I really appreciate it!
<CheeseBurgerMan> jinho: The regular pastebin isn't working either.
<CheeseBurgerMan> jinho: http://cheeseburgerman.net/hosted/menu.html <--- The bold line you should change.
<Benner> pestilence: benner
<pestilence> Benner, this is interesting, i didn't think smb used pam
<jinho> CheeseBurgerMan: O cool (thanks for the extra effort)- but I'm still a bit confused, does yours have Windows loaded first?
<Benner> pestilence: if i go "kdesu kcontrol" goes into samba, i can add user from the share and the're also a usertab in the main windows...
<pestilence> Benner, did you set a password for the account benner with "sudo passwd benner"?
<CheeseBurgerMan> jinho: No, but if you change that number it will change which one boots by default.
<Benner> pestilence: hmm no
<Benner> let me try
<pestilence> Benner, do you have "encrypt passwords = true" in /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<jinho> CheeseBurgerMan: Which number is this?
<rigonatti> hi all !! Im using Gnome (UBUNTU DAPPER) and I wanna change to KDE ..can I do that without losing my installed app ?
<pestilence> Benner, if it's using PAM to authenticate, the password should be the same as the system password
<CheeseBurgerMan> jinho: Dunno, depends on your setup.
<CheeseBurgerMan> rigonatti: Yep. Just run 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<rigonatti> CheeseBurgerMan ... my hardware configs will be intact and configs too ?
<ryanakca_> heeeheeee...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Everything remains the same -- it just installs KDE. The only thing that should change is that your menu will have a lot more apps in it.
<Benner> i have this line encrypt passwords = yes
<ryanakca_> I'm
<rigonatti> CheeseBurgerMan ... and will complete remove the gnome ?
<jinho> CheeseBurgerMan: gotcha- thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> No, it won't remove gnome.
<CheeseBurgerMan> jinho: Not a problem.
<pestilence> Benner, that should be fine, did setting the password fix things?
<ryanakca> heck... using telnet as irc client is hard!
<pestilence> ryanakca, oh come on, it's easy
<ryanakca> pestilence: the line keeps scrolling before I finish typing!
<pestilence> well that's odd.
<ryanakca_>  Very!
<Benner> hmm well it now opens the folder , but i cant write, i think the folder is set to root only
<ryanakca_> very!
<pestilence> ryanakca, use irssi
<ryanakca> hehe... sorry...
<ryanakca> I do... and konversation
<pestilence> ryanakca, i love irssi
<ryanakca> I'm just trying telnet... irssi is the bestest!
<SurfnKid> yeop
<ryanakca> Especially with the nicklist script & a really cool theme
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: yup , it works now , so it only works with latest kde, thanks a lot
<linuxmonkey> np :)
<Vose> hi
<SurfnKid> hi
<Vose> I tryed adding "deb" location to my Adept and they were wrong so now Adept will not open so I tryed going to /etc/apt and changeing sources.list in kate but it will not let me save it is there something I am doing wrong?
<SurfnKid> do you have write priv?
<Vose> I am using UI how do I get the write privilage?
<Benner> pestilence: yes it's now working but the folder is read only
<SurfnKid> is kate an editor?  use gedit, vi be sure to do it in sudo mode so you can write to the file
<pestilence> Benner, well, there are two things to that.  one, you have to have it set to read only = no, and you have to have the correct permissions as the user benner to write to that folder
<ralph> HI all. Just installed 6.06 and having problems in updating to kde 3.5.3 and getting libxine-extracodecs. everything seems to break packages or is not available. Can anyone help?
<Benner> pestilence: in the base settings, the cases browseable and avaible are checked, and Read Only and public are not
<Vose> kate the editor so use the terninal?
<SurfnKid> yes but make sure you can write to the file, in Permissions
<pestilence> Benner, ok, so the user benner most likely can't write to that folder
<Vose> what is the command to do that/
<pestilence> you have to fix that with a chmod or a chown
<Benner> yes exactr
<osiris> or just sudo kate, and edit the file
<Vose> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/apt/sources.list.
<Vose> it gave me this error?
<Vose> I did the sudo kate?
<SurfnKid> Vose: try this  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<SurfnKid> Vose: its a different editor but itll let you open the file and write
<Vose> SurfnKid it said "sudo: gedit: command not found"
<CheeseBurgerMan> Vose: 'kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list'
<SurfnKid> not sure the version you're running
<Vose> I think it is brezzy
<Benner> pestilence: what is the difference between UID and GID?
<pestilence> Benner, one is user id, one is group id?
<SurfnKid> Im not sure if gedit is available by default
<SurfnKid> Vose: you know what to change?
<pestilence> Benner, if you are going to just change the owner to benner, just do chmod -R benner:benner /path/to/folder
<Benner> Benner user is UID 1001 and GID 111
<SurfnKid> Vose: use vi or vim
<Vose> SurfnKid wird nothing not error not even the ...:~$ just balnk
<pestilence> Vose, or nano if you are a newb ;)
<Vose> I am a newb
<SurfnKid> Vose: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<pestilence> if you are newb, vi is not for you
<pestilence> Vose, try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<SurfnKid> use INSERT to change things   when you're done press INSERT again. then :w to save and :q to exit
<SurfnKid> pestilence: how come he aint geting gedit, is that not installed by default
<pestilence> no clue
<pestilence> maybe not in kubuntu
<SurfnKid> pestilence: my ubuntu had it
<SurfnKid> weird
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> does anyone know the wwebsite of the guy that makes his own headphohe amps , sells em on ebay for like 65 bucks , he used to put them in like mint boxes etc
<Vose> :w and :q just added a ":q and :w" to the text?
<SurfnKid> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: google it
<azzco> hi there
<pestilence> SurfnKid, yes, but ubuntu and kubuntu instal different package sets.  i think "kate" is the kubuntu editor
<SurfnKid> Vose: ok... press ESC once
<CheeseBurgerMan> Vose: Erase, press Esc, and then type ':wq'
<SurfnKid> it should let you see :w at the bottom
<Vose> ok that worked
<Vose> ok cool adept is opening up now
<SurfnKid> cool now you know vi :P
<Official_C> is there a good reason to create a FAT32 "share partition for my Linux and Windows
<Vose> thank you guy
<Official_C> cause i know i can just mount ntfs filesystems in linux
<azzco> I'm a newb at linux and kubuntu and was told by a freind of mine that I should try to install wine...can someone help me a bit maybe?
<Official_C> anyone know if there are any advantages of doing this>
<Official_C> ?
<jmichaelx> a few weeks ago i was having issues with kubuntu, and decided to re-install... the only problem is, i accidentally installed it to a different partition than the first installation, and now i have both. i would like to delete all of the files from the first installation. can i just reformat that partition, and delete the lines in grub?
<Official_C> jmichaelx: yes...but i recommend you comment the lines out in grub first
<jmichaelx> Official_C: commenting them out would be better than deleting them?
<Official_C> yes, just in case you mess up
<jmichaelx> Official_C: i probably will, lol
<Official_C> unless you are totally sure what you are doing
<Official_C> oh, ok
<Official_C> lol, in that case, comment them
<jmichaelx> Official_C: if i do mess up, will i still be able to get to gub?
<Official_C> even make a backup of menu.lst  if you are really paranoid
<jmichaelx> grub*
<Official_C> most likely, im sure at worst you would only make a minor mistake
<Official_C> but the menu.lst file is pretty straightforward
<Official_C> im sure you'll be fine
<Hhhhh> is there a way to set the default WM that kdm defaults to?
<DrBair> wow... 3.5.3 is quite a good deal faster than 3.5.2
<DrBair> anyone know how to make the system tray icons stack?
<Official_C> as a matter of fact, try just reformatting and see if grub updates itself
<Official_C> cause i mean, it updated itself when you installed, so...
<Official_C> jmichaelx, you follow?
<jmichaelx> Official_C: i just finished commenting the lines out
<jmichaelx> Official_C: but yes, i follow
<Official_C> ok
<Official_C> well, give it a go...if you wanna be extra safe you can try just reformatting and seeing if grub updates itself
<geneo93> grub updates if you tell it to sudo update-grub
<jmichaelx> Official_C: another question, why would grub start listing the same installation twice? that is what it does with the second installation now, and i don't know why
<Official_C> because you have it installed on two partitions so it wrote twice to the master boot record i believe
<Official_C> i actaully had a similar thing happen to me today
<jmichaelx> Official_C: no, i mean the second installation is listed twice. the first installation is also listed
<Official_C> i wish i could see you menu.lst file
<jmichaelx> so confusing lol
<jmichaelx> yeah, well i may have to show it to you in a bit lol. i am going to reboot now and see how it goes (or doesn't go:-D )
<Official_C> jmichaelx: that is pretty weird though, that it would list the second install twice
<Official_C> why dont you send it to me now
<jmichaelx> Official_C: i think it is weird, too.....
<Official_C> if you want
<Colage> Can anyone recommend a partition editor, preferably for KDE?
<jmichaelx> Official_C: how do i copy it?
<Official_C> id be more than happy to look at it
<jmichaelx> Colage: gparted is good
<geneo93> qparted
<Official_C> just click on my name
<Colage> Thanks
<Official_C> right click
<Dasnipa`> whats wrong with fdisk :(
<Official_C> and send file
<Colage> I'm not that smart =p
<jmichaelx> gparted even has a live CD that you can use instead of partition magic
<Official_C> jmichaelx, what irc program are you using?
<jmichaelx> Official_C: konversation
<jmichaelx> Official_C: how do i make menu.lst a file that can be sent to someone?
<geneo93> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<geneo93> just paste it there
<Official_C> just make a copy of it
<Official_C> put it in your home folder or something
<jmichaelx> geneo93: what i mean is, how do i even copy the menu.lst?
<frederic_> bye
<geneo93> what do you have it open with
<Official_C> jmichael: copy it into your home folder
<rigonatti> hi all .... I was using Gnome (ubuntu) then...I run sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop  but ....after restart ..still with gnome
<CheeseBurgerMan> rigonatti: At the login screen click on Session, and then press KDE. After that, it should log into KDE.
<Official_C> geneo: you wouldnt happen to know if its possible to copy ntfs files to a linux partition once the ntfs partition is mounted
<Official_C> would oyu?
<geneo93> rigonatti:  look at menu below login screen
<jmichaelx> brb
<Official_C> geneo93: sorry can you look at my previous message
<Official_C> geneo93: left otu part of your name by accident
<geneo93> what kinda files
<Official_C> any files, like mp3 or doc
<geneo93> mp3's yes
<Official_C> is it actually possible to copy them? or can i only read them?
<geneo93> copy them if you want
<Official_C> what kinda files wouldnt i be able to copy?
<geneo93> ones that wont work in linux
<Official_C> i would still be able to copy them though
<geneo93> maily exe files
<Official_C> technically
<geneo93> yes
<Official_C> they are still just data and could be copied, just not recognized by linux, right?
<Official_C> ok
<geneo93> yes
<geneo93> copy the whole drive if you want
<Official_C> so there is not really any good reason to add a FAT32 partition as a "share" partition
<Official_C> between win and lin
<geneo93> well if collect thing in linux you may want to use in windows i would
<Nod51> I am trying to have kdm start up multiple displays, one on vt07 and one on vt08, but I want the vt08 one to hot have TVOUT. I have this working by using "X -layout single :1", but there is no longer a Xservers but kdmrc. Anyone know how to set this up in kdmrc?
<Official_C> hmm
<Official_C> im trying to thinnk if i would even want to use anything in windows that i collect in linux
<Official_C> possibly
<RawSewage> what
<Official_C> ill drop a couple gigs for a FAT
<DrBair> Nod51: kdmrc is a mess IMO... its possible but a pain to figure out
<Official_C> cant hurt
<Nod51> DrBair: how can I get Xservers to work again?
<Nod51> I understood Xservers
<geneo93> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jmichaelx> Official_C: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16151
<DrBair> Nod51: I really don't remember any more
<Nod51> kdmrc seems to make a simple thing complex is you want to do anything other than the norm
<DrBair> I just remember it being a nightmare compared to gdm
<Nod51> ok well I will google another couple of hours, thanks
<cenobyte> is it possible to play .avi or .xvid files under kubuntu dapper 6.06 64 bit
<jmichaelx> Official_C: i have already commented out everything i do not want
<DrBair> cenobyte: should be
<cenobyte> i should be able to do it with kaffeine right
<DrBair> with the proper codecs
<cenobyte> ok thnxs for the help
<cenobyte> i just wanted to make sure before installing the codecs
<geneo93> mplayer is best
<cenobyte> ok
<DrBair> libxine-extracodecs has a lot of useful codecs
<SurfnKid> anyone know a good USB Wifi Adapter based on the Prism Chipset?
<jmichaelx> Official_C: i am guessing that you are still out there....
<jmichaelx> man, i ran update manager today, and opera no longer works
<geneo93> hint open it in terminal and see what it says
<jmichaelx> geneo93: ok, opera is working, but apparently not with the panel icon
<maltron> okay... I resumed from hibernate on my lappy, and now my usb mouse and keyboard don't work.  Is there a way to refresh the usb or something?
<brizz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jmichaelx> Official_C: you there?
<jmichaelx> ok i am going to reboot and see how much damage i did to gub
<geneo93> not if the keyboard dont work
<jmichaelx> grub*
<maltron> geneo93: the keyboard on the lappy still works, just the usb one doesn't
<maltron> any idea why this might have happened?
<maltron> normally resuming from hibernate is fine
<azzco> okay does anyone know how to install wine? been reading a tut and got some help from a swedish guy...still can't get it to work
<geneo93> try ctrl alt backspace
<Official_C> jmichaelx: sorry yes im still here
<Official_C> any luck?
<rigonatti> does anyone here use Pocket PC sync with KDE?
<maltron> geneo93: right - restart X - I'll give it a go
<maltron> geneo93: okay, restarted X (I killed gdm from a text console) and the problem persists
<maltron> although I just discovered that the third usb port, the one I never use, works
<maltron> any other ideas?
<Official_C> geez, i've reinstalled kubuntu 2 times today and windows xp once:(
<Official_C> its OS day
<mcrandello> just think of how fast you'll be able to do it in the future though, that's good resume' fodder
<Official_C> what do you mean resume fodder?
<mcrandello> Skills: Can install Linux in under 10 minutes, Windows XP in under 30 with minor cursing
<geneo93> well you must not have the drive partitioned right then
<Official_C> mcrandello: lol, never really thought about that
<ubuntu> Evening All
<ubuntu> Anybody running an ATI X1900-XTX card?
<maltron> geneo93: was that intended for me?  If so, what's the drive partitioning got to do with usb?  If not, forget I said anything...
<Official_C> geneo93: i have been trying to get my partitions just right
<mcrandello> When they ask _why_ you can do this just shrug and say "rollouts". Never tell the truth :)
<Official_C> you are right
<maltron> okay obviously not...
<Official_C> lol, i think he was talking to me?
<mcrandello> ubuntu: I'm running a 200m
<Official_C> i dont know
<maltron> yeah, I think so...
<Official_C> rollouts?
<Official_C> lol, sorry
<mcrandello> like when you have to install a bunch of machines
<Official_C> oh ok
<geneo93> Official_C:  you have two windows partitions showing in grub right
<Official_C> nah geneo, i fixed everything
<Official_C> im all set
<Official_C> thanks
<ubuntu> I've been fighting the 8.25 driver since Friday now.. I've loaded from live 5 times now and tried about every howto I could find to get a combination of things that seemed to work.
<lowtech> i needed to change my ip address, how do i restart the network ?
<mcrandello> I just got it to work I think
<mcrandello> What's it doing to ya?
<maltron> lowtech:  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<maltron> oh, you'll need to sudo it
<ubuntu> well I can load the dist specific driver and check my xorg.conf to make sure that the correct identies are there and reboot to a black screen that hangs the whole system
<lowtech> maltron: thanks
<maltron> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<lowtech> gotcha
<ubuntu> I've seen a few places where folks say to disable the 24 bit defaults and tried that w/no joy
<mcrandello> ubuntu: try <ctrl><alt><F1> and login to the console...
<ubuntu> and the agplock setting as well
<Official_C> sweet, my system is set up just how i want it, finally...now i can go eat dinner
<Official_C> lol, obsession sucks
<mcrandello> then "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<mcrandello> and see what it says
<ubuntu> I've looked at some posting saying that dapper from the latest live disk should take the 8.25 outa the box
<ubuntu> I saw that it had id'd the 7249 chip 1 time and then not another time hehe
<Official_C> im out, be back later...thanks anyone that helped me
<ubuntu> whats the command to mount my hda1 root from live?
<maltron> ubuntu: i think it's sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<DrBair> eh..
<DrBair> don't want to mount it there
<maltron> why's that?
<DrBair> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 or something to that effect
<mcrandello> mkdir /media/hda1 (or whatever you wanna call it)
<DrBair> theres probably stuff already in /mnt
<mcrandello> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<maltron> fair enough
<maltron> yeah, live cd
<maltron> good point
<ubuntu> ty ty gonna check out whats be happening in the log
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> does amarok have a EQ plugin ,
<linuxmonkey> amarok has a built in equalizer
<linuxmonkey> tools-->equalizer
* DaSkreech watches lnxkde go up and down and up and down
<ubuntu>  mcrandello you understand the xorg.0.log results for the most part?
<ubuntu> I see 3 (WW) sections in it
<ubuntu> make that 4
<earHertz> I started my kubuntu box, saw teh kubuntu start screen listing teh services being started, burt now I have a black screen. samb's working, and I can ssh in, but I have no gui. what do I do?
<DaSkreech> earHertz: can You login on the command line?
<earHertz> via ssh, not from the box itself
<DaSkreech> earHertz: Ah.. Umm
<earHertz> kdm is running
<DaSkreech> What does Alt+Ctrl+F1 give you?
<earHertz> nothing
<DaSkreech> Same with F2 or F3 I take it?
<earHertz> yweah, there's nothing there
<earHertz> it went to black at some point, I rebooted, nd it's back up but still black. no x seesion as far as I can tell
<earHertz> do I kill -9 kdm?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> does amarok have a EQ plugin ,
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxmonkey: didnt see your response , thanks
<linuxmonkey> amarok has a built in equalizer
<linuxmonkey> tools-->equalizer
<linuxmonkey> :)
<DaSkreech> earHertz: Yeah
<earHertz> did no good
<david__> hello world!
<DaSkreech> Good now we move to pointers
<david__> Java has pointers?
<david__> help
<earHertz> what  do I do to get kubuntu to give me a command line on restart, rather than starting kdm?
<dartmolx> earHertz: try editing /etc/inittab
<brizz> I just installed the nvidia driver in two steps
<osiris> earHertz, i just wrote a how-to on that
<osiris> http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=556.0
<earHertz> osiris: url?
<osiris> that should shed some light on it for ya
<earHertz> thanks
<osiris> no problem
<earHertz> is there a way I can just shut down any wiondow managhers?
<osiris> let me know if it works out well for ya
<earHertz> like startx but stopx instead?
<osiris> not that im aware of, but im sure there is a way
<brizz> earHertz: maybe gdm stop
<brizz> then ctrl-alt-backspace
<brizz> MAYBE
<r0xz> how to convert a po file to binary mo so i can test it out?
<earHertz> osiris: your initab doesn't look like mine
<osiris> thats just a small section of it
<DaSkreech> no 0.2
<earHertz> yeah, but I don'ty  have id:5:initdefault:, I have id:2:initdefault:
<osiris> earHertz, mine was originaly 2
<osiris> most systems are at 5 by default though
<osiris> just change it to 3, and follow the rest of the guide
<DaSkreech> Well then you are in run level 2
<earHertz> what run level gives me a non-x shell?
<dr_willis> you could just stop the kdm service
<dr_willis> :)
<earHertz> dr_willis: I triend kill -9  on it. how shoudl I stop it?
<dr_willis> its a service dude. :P
<dr_willis>  sudo /etc/init.dkdm stop
<dr_willis>  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<dr_willis> a service respawns if it dies in a odd way. :P or at least it should
<earHertz> Thanks.
<earHertz> Ok, I still have a black screen. what do I do I get somethingon it?
<dr_willis> ya could try alt-ctrl-F1
<dr_willis> F1 through F6 = consoles, F7 = back to X
<earHertz> That gets me the grub loader, which keeps loading teh graphical loader
<dr_willis> Hmm.. try alt-ctrl-f2
<earHertz> notjhing. I can get in by ssh only
<earHertz> in as ssh, what can I do?
<dr_willis> i think its time to reboot the box. :p
<earHertz> ok, and then do what?
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: How Goes?
<keith_> any suggestions on .m4a players? I am trying to stream down some spae music from http://spacemusic.libsyn.com/ but amaroK can't seemto handle it
<therumble> KDE is retarded
* dr_willis yawns
<therumble> why would someone take the beautiful gnome ubuntu and screw it all up
<therumble> i can't understand
* dr_willis yawns some more
<Snake> whats that got to do with KDE?
<therumble> everthang
<Snake> thang eh?
<therumble> yes, thang
* dr_willis posts a sign that says 'dont bother with the trolls'
<therumble> all-encompassing
<maltron> keith, I'm not sure what .m4a is but try mplayer.  It's awesomely difficult to get working, but seems to do everything
<Hobbsee> therumble: we could say the same thing about gnome, really.  but dont flame.
<Snake> therumble: Why not take your rant to techrant.pastebin.com and save us your bitching?
<therumble> vlc can probably play it
<dr_willis> vlc may be abme to handle .m4a   let me chedk the url
<therumble> but seriously, i'm just freakin bored
<therumble> don't take it seriously
* Snake smacks dr_willis with his sign and runs off
<maltron> recently I've been using mplayer to watch and save wma and real player streams, which I think you're not supposed to be able to do, or something...
<dr_willis> some wma wont work. :P
<maltron> there's a browser plugin for it too
<dr_willis> i think we need more video codecs!
<maltron> hehehe
<maltron> i found that mplayer works better when you compile from source
<dr_willis> my browser just tried to display the .m4a file...
<maltron> the precompiled ubuntu one seems to bee missing some things
<keith_> I think I have a more fundamental problem with amaroK, my sound is working, I get sounds for desktop events and what not, but when I stream audio amaroK is not displaying anything in the equalizer and I have no audible output
<maltron> keith_ : I have the same problem - it seems to come and go.  I assume it's to do with whether the stream is active or not, because I managed to get it working with one stream once, and then it didn't work last time i tried
<elknof3> hello
<elknof3> does anyone knows how to configure amule?????'
<wthww> join #OpenBSD
<dr_willis> when in doubt go to the programs home page. :P
<keith_> vlc works thanks folks, I will work on amaroK streaming some other time I guess
<Ashex> So, I'm wondering
<dr_willis> hmm
<Ashex> is there any way at all for linux to still play music even after the harddrive with th emusic has been removed?
<Ashex> Because that's what it's doing
<dr_willis> i would guess a confused user.. at first hand.. :P
<DaSkreech> Ashex: You shut down?
<dr_willis> you refering to an ide hard drive? or usb drive?
<Ashex> No, I pulled it out of the case with my mind powers
<Ashex> ide hard drive
<Ashex> I've been listening to music for the past 30 minutes, and the hard drive with the music is inside my laptop bag
<dr_willis> you have a hot plugable ide drive?
<Ashex> nah
<Ashex> I'm just going to ignore the problem and continue listening to music
<dr_willis> works for me.
<elknof3> hi everybody
<elknof3> can someone help me configuring amule??
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> u still use emule? thats so 90s
<elknof3> lol...   im just dont have the hability to install limewire...
<elknof3> i did as on breezy but didnt work out...   so im trying with amule...
<elknof3> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, or if you know of some how-to limewire would be awesome...
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> !limewire
<ubotu> A popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To isntall, first install java, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh - consider frostwire (from the !repos) as alternative.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> elknof3: got it?
<Ashex> i never got java working
<Ashex> makes me sad :(
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Ashex> Yep, I tried that
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> whats the problem?
<Ashex> There was no change whatsoever
<Ashex> I'm still asked to install java with anything that needs java
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> let me do it and see if it works
<elknof3> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, yeah, and i think java isnt working on me too...
<robotgeek> Ashex: enable multiverse, and install sun-java5-bin
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> did u get the agreement to pop up?
<Ashex> robotgeek: I do have multiverse enabled and I've installed sun-java5-bin
<robotgeek> Ashex: then what is the issue?
<elknof3> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, no i dont have the agreement pop up
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> elknof3: did u get it when it was installing?
<Ashex> robotgeek: java isn't detected by anything
<Ashex> Ha, nevermind
<elknof3> i think is just extract it and run... isn't it??
<RawSewage> you have to enable the Agreement page
<Ashex> I reinstall the java package
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> yup
<RawSewage> I forgot how though
<elknof3> so what agreement page??
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> and then is sais something you have to set which java to use as default
<Ashex> on another subject
<orient2000> could not get sun-java5-bin I do have univ and muliuniv the package is not there
<RawSewage> !agreement
<Ashex> what would cause the error on lines 12-16? http://pastebin.com/722669
<ubotu> I know nothing about agreement
<RawSewage> !tos
<ubotu> I know nothing about tos
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> elknof3: that agreement will be inside the command window
<crimsun> orient2000: you don't have multiverse enabled, then
<RawSewage> !termsofservice
<ubotu> I know nothing about termsofservice
<orient2000> how to enable multiuniverse?
<crimsun> orient2000: you mean, multiverse, and see the query
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> be beack in a sec
<orient2000> yes multiverse
<keith_> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<Ashex> bah, I'll just continue to ignore that odd error
<elknof3> i think i just dont have that repo...  for sun-java5-bin   even i have activated all of them
<SurfnKid> time to get some sleep, so cyas
<Ashex> elknof3: you did apt-get update?
<Ashex> anyone have a recommendation for a kubuntu walkthrough type thing?
<Ashex> or would the wiki probably work?
<crimsun> there's a desktop guide for kubuntu
<crimsun> https://help.ubuntu.com/
<elknof3> yeap...  but im not sure i have multiverse activated... i mean i did activate all the repos that came with the installation...   multiverse is there??
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> what the command to list running proceses
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ?
<crimsun> ps, top, and so on
<crimsun> you probably want ``ps auxw''
<keith_> pstree is usefule sometimes as well
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> the java installed fine for me
<orient2000> My multiverse was not activated thanks
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> but azureus gui doesnt work
<crimsun> orient2000: np
<Verithrax> Is it possible to get true transparency on X under Dapper?
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: the azureus in dapper has some issues, but it should display at least
* robotgeek prefers ktorrent
<crimsun> Verithrax: somewhat, using Xgl
<RawSewage> the font in my Audacity is all weird now
<Verithrax> Actually, I want that for Opera widgets and not for the window manager.
<crimsun> you can't choose that level of granularity yet
<RawSewage> how do I fix the font
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: it said x opening device failed , i think its talking about my video card
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: pastebin the error{,s}?
<elknof3> Ashex, ok now i did apt-get update    but still cant find sun-java5-bin package...
<crimsun> you don't have multiverse enabled.
<Ashex> pastebin your sources.lst thing
<Ashex> the proper name escapes me
<elknof3> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16155
<elknof3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16156
<elknof3> Ashex,
<Ashex> add multiverse to the second set of repositories
<Ashex> !repository
<ubotu> I know nothing about repository
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: Suitable java version found [java = 1.4.2] 
<Ashex> bah, my spelling blows
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: you're probably using gcj
<elknof3> Ashex, can you provide me those/that line??
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: what's the output from ``java -version''?
<Ashex> elknof3: just add the word multiverse to those two lines
<elknof3> Ashex, on te top of them??
<Ashex> elknof3: add it TO those lines
<Ashex> you're adding onto them
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: 4.1.0
<RawSewage> You wont be able to run Java in the browser unless you ACCEPT the License agreement page
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: oops . 1.4.2
<elknof3> separated by tab or space??
<RawSewage> you should follow the instructions step by step
<RawSewage> and you wouldnt have any problem
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: ls -l `which java`
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> can anyone tell me what charakter is used for multiplication in speedkrunch?
<madar> hello anyone got a prism_usb device working on dapper
<RawSewage> *
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: where u want me to run that command? what dir
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: any directory
<Ashex> elknof3: just add a space
<madar> module appears to load but it doesn't seem to work
<osiris> madar, i have a prism usb device, but havent tried to configure it yet
<elknof3> Ashex, ok.. i've done that, but tha package s't there yet
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: is sais lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2006-06-18 11:29 /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<madar> this device worked for me before on other distros but no luck in dapper
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: ok, now ls -l /etc/alternatives/java
<Cornellius> I have downloaded a window decoration for kde-look, but I don't know where to extract the files. Can someone help me ?
<madar> and I'm not seeing any documentation on it up yet :(
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 2006-06-21 00:48 /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: aha. :)
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: did you execute ``sudo update-alternatives --config java''?
<burepe2> I got an unformated hard drive that I am trying to format through qtparted or gparted but I can't get it to come up in those programs. Do I have to mount it and unmount it before it will be recognized? But if it is unformated there is no file system so how can it be mounted? what am I doing wrong?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: no i didnt
<elknof3> Ashex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16158  is that all right??
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: was that in the java install guide?
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: no idea, I don't use Sun's JDK, and I installed the one I use by hand
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: ok , so u want me to run that command?
<Cornellius> Anyone knows some good card games for Linux ? I would love to play Cribbage under Ubuntu :)
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: yes
<Ashex> elknof3: try it
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: ahh , so i need to use the sun java as default , right?
<Ashex> actually, ask crimsun to take a look at your sources list, he might tell you if something is up if you're nice
<elknof3> Ashex, i allready tryed...   but nothing
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: indeed.
<elknof3> it appears in adept...  sun java 5.0 runtime   but i cant install it
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: yeah , it was in the guide, it just didnt say how to do it
<elknof3> Ashex,
<Ashex> elknof3: have you tried doing it in Konsole?
<Ashex> adept doesn't do a good job of displaying errors
<elknof3> Ashex, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<elknof3> but nothing
<elknof3> the package don't exist
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: its working ,  kind of sluggish but works , thanks a lot for the help
<elknof3> tha package is not available but other package makes refernce of it
<orient2000> I just downloaded sun-jave5-bin after activating and updating repositories. It is still asking for mor downloads. Package is there in multiverse
<elknof3> orient2000, you mean with adet??
<elknof3> adept??
<grant> is this a help place?
<orient2000> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<orient2000> then use console to install java
<orient2000> It is very big upgrade
<orient2000> How can I check if my jave is working. I am done with installation.
<orient2000> grant: just ask the question. what is your problem.
<elknof3> orient2000, could you give me the line to install java??
<robotgeek> elknof3: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<watchme> hi
<watchme> anyone alive?? :D
<robotgeek> watchme: no
<watchme> I neep support with my amarok and libvisual0.2
<robotgeek> amarok i can try, no idea bout libvisual0.2
<erudified> Hey, I just installed Kubuntu 6.06 and I'd like to listen to some mp3s with juk; the directions I found said to install libarts1-xine and libxine-extracodecs but (even after uncommenting the multiverse line) I don't seem to have the -extracodecs package
<erudified> could anyone shed some light on this?
<robotgeek> erudified: did you apt=get update
<erudified> robotgeek yeah =)
<watchme> robotgeek: I did a apt-get update and it installed amarok 1.4
<robotgeek> erudified: what does apt-cache show libxine-extracodecs
<watchme> rob: but now it tells me it needs libvisual0.2 (is installed) and breaks every apt-get command
<orient2000> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<erudified> apt-cache search extracodec returns nothing so im pretty sure that command won't either
<robotgeek> watchme: sudo apt-get install -f
<erudified> but ill check
<erudified> yeah nothing =(
<robotgeek> erudified: please pastebin your sources.list
<erudified> sure, one sec
<watchme> robotgeek: doesnt do anything.. he tries to install libvisual0.2 again, but fails while writing over libvisual.so.0.0.0
<elknof3> orient2000, those instructions are for ubuntu...   but i've tryed adding the multiverse...  and nothing happens...  i mean the package appears but im not able to install it
<erudified> thanks for your help by
<erudified> btw*
<robotgeek> watchme: do you have a precompiled one installed?
<watchme> I didnt installanything myself... I just let apt-get upgrade go.... :D
<erudified> http://pastebin.ca/68201
<robotgeek> watchme: can you pastebin the whole error?
<watchme> sure
<orient2000> click close and reload
<erudified> I figured there was a multimedia repository like marillat for kubuntu
<orient2000> these inst are for kubuntu I have kubuntu
<robotgeek> erudified: http://pastebin.ca/68202
<Hobbsee> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<robotgeek> erudified: you had multiverse for backports enabled, but not main multiverse
<watchme> uuuuuhhh pastebin is slow today...
<erudified> use pastebin.ca
<erudified> robotgeek, #
<erudified> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<erudified> this is the line right?
<erudified> sry for excess paste hahah
<robotgeek> erudified: yup
<watchme> robotgeek: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/722727
<erudified> robotgeek, eh? its uncommented =(
<erudified> the deb-src line is still commented
<robotgeek> erudified: you need multiverse next to universe
<elknof3> orient2000, yeah i have kubuntu too...    but the instructions for adding repositories are for ubuntu...   those you gave me...
<robotgeek> watchme: hmm, german. does it say failed to override libvisual.x.x.x in package libvisual
<watchme> yes
<watchme> (sry.. Im german ;) )
<erudified> robotgeek alright, thanks again man
<elknof3> orient2000, but thanks dude, thanks a lot, it's time to sleep a little bit... i'll be trying tomorrow again
<robotgeek> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu elknof3
<erudified> I just got confused by the multiverse/universe thing
<watchme> exactly: failed to overwrite libvisual.so.0.0.0
<erudified> hey, as an aside, if anyone is using a wireless network card, network-manager-kde kicks ass
<erudified> supports wpa etc with absolutely zero fuss
<robotgeek> watchme: you can override it using "sudo dpkg --force-all -i /path/to/libvisual.deb"
<farous_> erudified: it did not work with my static-ip setting though
<erudified> farous_ yeah, check out /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian (path may be slightly diff)
<orient2000> strange but it worked for me.
<robotgeek> watchme: "sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libvisual0.2_0.2.0-2ubuntu1_i386.deb"
<erudified> it won't work with static IP addresses sadly, im sure that'll be fixed in some later version
<farous_> i hope so :)
<robotgeek> erudified: setup static ips on the router
<erudified> *nods* that'd be a good solution
<erudified> I don't mind just using dhcp for my laptop
<robotgeek> i have the shcp server on the router assign static ips based on mac addresses
<robotgeek> dhcp, err
<watchme> wow.... that seems to work... :D
<farous_> robotgeek: i have 4 machines here so i need to know where i send my material. do not know how your suggest work though
<erudified> any of you guys know the status of xserver-xgl?
<erudified> I've got a radeon 9000/64mb, think it'd run worth a shit?
<robotgeek> farous_: yeah, it should work. i had same thing in my old setup
<elknof3> robotgeek, thanks i think that worked...
<farous_> robotgeek: so i can set the machine ip addresses on the router ?
<farous_> jsut making sure i understand correctly
<robotgeek> farous_: check with your router manual, but yes. Assign ip based on mac address of computer
<robotgeek> your cmoputer thinks it is dhcp, but it is static ip :)
<farous_> robotgeek: i will check though i doubt mine support it thanks thought a direction worth checking
<farous_> :)
<erudified> farous_ if yours doesnt id suggest upgrading
<farous_> nah
<erudified> ive had insane amounts of trouble from cheapo linksys belkin etc waps
<farous_> am happy with manyal config :)
<pd273> Am installing KDE 3.5 now, cant wait to see how it feels :-D
<erudified> pd273 it brings the snappy
<pd273> :)
<watchme> robotgeek: THX man...
<watchme> robotgeek: it really works :D
<robotgeek> heh, no problem watchme
<erudified> hahaha
<erudified> "doomsday device?? now the ball's in farnsworth's court!"
<watchme> robotgeek: you cant imagine how glad I am.. Im searching the web for days now :D
<watchme> ok... thx .. and good bye :)
<robotgeek> watchme: hmm, you know where to come next time :)
<erudified> robotgeek #Debian ? hehehe
<erudified> I just upgraded (yeah, upgraded, dammit) from unstable to kubuntu
<erudified> big motivator was the asshats in #Debian
<crimsun> (to be fair, that's more of a cross-grade than an upgrade per se...)
<erudified> well for running on a laptop I consider it an upgrade
<crimsun> sure, I certainly won't contest one's contentment with Kubuntu
<farous_> erudified: i run both debian etch and ubuntu
<farous_> no fuss both are great
<farous_> debian leaner though as i configure it myself
<erudified> the only pork I noticed were a couple excess services
<erudified> other than that it installed more or less how I wanted it
<jeroanmo> woot ubuntu up and running
<erudified> farous_ did you notice that etch's firefox build was really slow when visiting javascript-heavy sites?
<erudified> that was driving me nuts (gmail in particular)
<farous_> erudified: let me check
<erudified> mostly scrolling
<farous_> nope
<farous_> running fine here
<ubuntu> hi all
<erudified> thats cool; was really frustrating
<farous_> i run sun-java though so that may be it
<erudified> i mean javascript, not java
<exceswater> is here someone who is kubuntu expert ?
<exceswater> i have a big problem with my kubuntu...
<erudified> also the Dojo toolkit's website, the examples, they were dog slow
<farous_> that depend on the java plugin you use too right
<Hobbsee> exceswater: shoot
<exceswater> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> exceswater: and i doubt anyone knwos all of kubuntu
<Hobbsee> heay
<exceswater> i have same problem
<exceswater> :D
<farous_> anyway i hate firefox in general and just love opera
<exceswater> my kubuntu doesn't start
<exceswater> now i am from live cd
<exceswater> but alone...
<exceswater> it won't start
<erudified> my only problem with opera, and its a showstopper for me, is that hitting the back button in gmail was broken (may be fixed now i gotta check)
<exceswater> right after login
<exceswater> it halts
<exceswater> so ... ?
<exceswater> anyone with a good advice
<exceswater> :D?
<Hobbsee> exceswater: i vaguely remember this from yesterday.  you say dont start - where does it actually fail?
<exceswater> after login screen
<exceswater> when kubuntu logo apears for second time
<exceswater> with progress bar
<exceswater> it just halts
<exceswater> no errors apear
<exceswater> etc
<Hobbsee> ah....
<exceswater> i tryed to uninstall kdm
<exceswater> i think i did  that
<exceswater> i installed it back
<exceswater> nothing changes
<erudified> can you do crtl+alt+F1 and login from there?
<exceswater> i even tryed to run startx
<exceswater> i can
<orient2000> you must install ubuntu on your system first
<exceswater> i tried : startx
<exceswater> it starts
<exceswater> after that it stops saying about nvidia driver not present
<Hobbsee> exceswater: that's where it says all the stuff about the system booting up?
<exceswater> but i have
<icheyne> i installed the apt-get ATI drivers and reconfigured my xorg, but fglrxinfo still shows mesa - anyone got the answer?
<Hobbsee> exceswater: did you install the nvidia driver?
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> before that
<erudified> ahh yeah; cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sed 's/nvidia/nv/g' > /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<exceswater> i can look now in adept
<exceswater> anyway
<exceswater> it should start even without it
<exceswater> :D
<erudified> did you install the nvidia driver using their installer, then upgrade your kernel?
<exceswater> i dunno
<erudified> i dont either =(
<exceswater> i think it was something like restricted packages
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> cause i am kinda noob
<Spaceraver> meh... after doing a apt-get upgrade and a kernel install i get random gnome errors
<erudified> exceswater well it aint a contest =P
<erudified> exceswater recap this a bit for me
<erudified> you're running off a liveCD?
<erudified> or you have kubuntu installed?
<exceswater> i have kubuntu installed
<exceswater> but it won't start anymore
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> so i run now from live cd
<erudified> alright, so kubuntu boots completely, starts kdm, and kdm fails to start because it can't find the nvidia driver
<exceswater> the story is like that :
<exceswater> aham
<exceswater> now that i looked in adept
<exceswater> i saw that nvidia glx is not installed
<exceswater> but it was
<exceswater> :D
<erudified> you're looking at the package list for the livecd, not your installation
<exceswater> aaaa
<farous_> erudified: i remember now i have noscript installed. the problem you talked about with firefox was common to ubuntu and debian. having the noscipt ext solved it for me
<exceswater> and how i can install nvidia
<Hobbsee> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<erudified> exceswater, if it's just X failing to start, you should be able to just wait a minute - kdm should stop trying to start after 3 or so failures
<erudified> then you can login from the console and follow the directions in that howto
<erudified> you can sudo apt-get install bitchx or ircii and talk to us from the cmd line
<exceswater> ok
<erudified> crtl+alt+F1 or +F2/F3 etc
<exceswater> i will try] 
<erudified> they give you different terminals
<erudified> so on F1 you can talk to us and on F2 fix you issue
<exceswater> i think i know bitchx
<exceswater> old times :D
<exceswater> irc on linux server on net cafe :D
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> 10x
<erudified> np
<erudified> brb new kernel
<exceswater> hey
<exceswater> when it halts
<exceswater> if i press ctrl alt f1
<exceswater> i can have a cmd line :D
<exceswater> i should know a server or smthng like that
<exceswater> to use with bitchx
<exceswater> ?
<Spaceraver> why do a comp with a pIII proc restart X atfer changing the kernel to 686??
<Spaceraver> i even did a dpkg-configure -a... swtill no dice...
<sirblue> g'morning! i got a fresh install of dapper on my notebook, works allright, but the touchpad behaves strange, any idea how to fix it?
<sirblue> strange, i.e. the wheel down acts like a rightclick an so on, doubleclick to drag and drop 's not working
<exces_water> hello
<exces_water> i am back
<exces_water> with that problem with kubuntu start
<exces_water> i installed nvidia glx
<exces_water> and nvidia glx dec
<exces_water> dev
<exces_water> and it won't start...
<exces_water> any1 here ?
<osiris> exces_water, im here.  but havent tried to tackle nvidia on kubuntu yet
<exces_water> i just cannot imagine what to do
<exces_water> ...
<exces_water> i try kdm
<exces_water> it says only root can run it
<exces_water> :D
<psb154> exces_water can you be more specific than it wont work?
<exces_water> it starts
<exces_water> it displays kubuntu logo... and the progress bar
<exces_water> it loads drivers and stuff
<exces_water> login screen apears
<exces_water> after that kubuntu logo appears again
<exces_water> and it does nothing
<exces_water> the computer is not blocked
<psb154> do you see the nvidia logo when the computer boots up?
<exces_water> it just doesn't do nothing
<exces_water> nope
<exces_water> on the second screen with kubuntu logo
<psb154> have you edited your xorg.conf
<exces_water> it just stops
<exces_water> nope
<exces_water> i haven't changed nothing
<exces_water> one morning it just crashed
<psb154> are you able to see /etc/X11/xorg.conf so we can examine it
<exces_water> few days ago
<exces_water> i try
<exces_water> please tell me what to do...
<exces_water> i am new to unix
<exces_water> i know about CTRL ALT F1 and so...
<exces_water> how i get to that xorg
<psb154> are you logged on to that computer some how so you can issue commands
<exces_water> i am logged
<exces_water> when it halts
<psb154> ok
<exces_water> i pressed CTR ALT F1
<exces_water> and command line appeared
<exces_water> i login
<psb154> hang on...
<exces_water> and i installed bitchx
<exces_water> k
<psb154> type: grep "dri" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<psb154> tell me what it says
<noalear> Hey
<noalear> Im a noob.
<exces_water> it says or does nothing
<noalear> anyone willing to help a noob?
<exces_water> :(
<psb154> type: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<exces_water> ok
<exces_water> i try
<psb154> does that doe anything
<noalear> I need a program to monitor the system temperature
<exces_water> this does
<psb154> good
<exces_water> in displays something loong
<exces_water> on 2-3 screens
<exces_water> scrolling fast :d
<exces_water> niceee
<exces_water> :D
<psb154> now type: grep "nvidia" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<exces_water> k
<exces_water> it did something
<noalear> is there like a noob channel for me?
<exces_water> like that: # nvidia-xconfig : x configuration file generated
<exces_water> and one more line
<psb154> exces_water, it appears that you have not install the nvidia drivers.
<exces_water> but how
<exces_water> 'cause i installed it
<exces_water> i am new to this
<exces_water> i installed kubuntu alone
<chavo> they are installed but xorg isn't using them
<exces_water> i have a feeling that not everything is ok...
<exces_water> but it was working before
<noalear> when i tried installing nvidias drivers it turned into a nightmare quick
<psb154> I would expect to see lines like: Driver "nvidia" or something like
<exces_water> i have no idea about partitioning drives... and so on
<noalear> it blew up ubuntu and so i gave up
<exces_water> noalear  you can ask for help here
<psb154> one problem at a time
<exces_water> there are allways nice people to help noobs like us
<exces_water> just wait a little
<exces_water> i have a bigger problem
<exces_water> :D
<exces_water> ok
<noalear> lol
<noalear> i know
<noalear> installing nvidia problems
<exces_water> my kubuntu won't start anymore
<noalear> :O
<psb154> exces_water what is your graphics card?
<exces_water> and it seems it's nvidia
<exces_water> it's nvidia geforce 4 mx 440
<exces_water> okd type :d
<exces_water> o.O
<exces_water> old i mean
<noalear> try installing a Quadro FX!
<psb154> I have exactly the same card in one of my computers.
<noalear> I dont even find the windows drivers!
<exces_water> :D
<psb154> download the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com
<exces_water> i have them in my pc
<exces_water> but i have no ideea how to access them
<exces_water> :D
<exces_water> i downloaded
<exces_water> this is odd
<exces_water> i installed nvidia drivers before
<exces_water> even started Wolfenstein ET
<exces_water> or Warsow
<noalear> im taking a hardcore lesson in ubuntu. I have my new raptor installed with XP home, XP Pro, and Ubuntu, just because
<noalear> Well Home is on my barracuda.
<psb154> ok... you changed something and broke it. you don't know what you broke. I would try to install again.
<noalear> but when I start my keyboard wont work and im lazy so i just boot into ubuntu
<exces_water> ok
<psb154> do you know what you changed? Something to do with your monitor maybe#
<exces_water> nope
<exces_water> everything worked
<exces_water> i shutted down my pc
<exces_water> went home
<exces_water> next morning
<exces_water> no start
<exces_water> i really dunno
<noalear> could be a hdd issue
<noalear> it could be corrupting
<exces_water> some games ... this was last thing i installed... from adept
<noalear> dont know how to check that in ubun
<psb154> is your computer on a switcher box, more than one computer using the same monitor etc
<exces_water> nope
<exces_water> this is my old pc
<exces_water> that i use now on my office
<exces_water> :d
<noalear> how old?
<exces_water> and i had xp sp2 on it
<exces_water> 2 years
<noalear> shouldnt be an issue
<exces_water> but here it's a problem with licences for software
<exces_water> and it just doesn't worth buying that boooring windows
<exces_water> and i choosed kubuntu
<exces_water> is nice
<exces_water> even being a noob .... it's still nice
<exces_water> but i have a feeling that is something wrong with my pc
<exces_water> i had a problem before
<noalear> i just need someone to shit down with me for like a couple hours and teach me the ropes
<mindspit> hallo
<exces_water> noalear: someone to sit down with you :D
<psb154> exces_water, try reinstalling the nvidia drivers.
<_paul> hello, could anybody tell me what is the name of that apliction 4 weather that looks really great(shows wind movement and such), cause i've seen it in one screen shot
<exces_water> psb154 are u still  there
<exces_water> how
<exces_water> i know i have the,
<exces_water> them
<psb154> you installed them once right?
<chavo> _paul, it's superkaramba with the Liquid Weather theme
<_paul> it shows weather, right? :P
<noalear> if i dont use kubuntu should i be here? i use regular ubuntu
<exces_water> yes
<exces_water> i installed them before
<exces_water> and i even had nvidia logo when my pc was starting up
<exces_water> :D
<noalear> now you dont, because you broke it.
<exces_water> :D
<exces_water> imagine that i have the drivers
<noalear> anyone know of a system temperature app I can use?
<exces_water> but it seems like i have them in a directory named this that
<exces_water> and i duno how to cd it
<exces_water> if i type: cd this that
<psb154> noalear, do a google on lmsensor and then install gkrellm/
<exces_water> it says it's no such directory
<exces_water> how i acces that dir
<[Evil] [Ernie] > exces
<[Evil] [Ernie] > if the directory has a space in the name
<psb154> exces_water, would it be easier to reinstall kbuntu and start again?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > put quotes around it
<psb154> put it down to experience :-)
<exces_water> kinda
<[Evil] [Ernie] > you would say cd "this that"
<exces_water> but i loose nvidia drivers
<exces_water> and it will be a pain to install them again
<exces_water> and some cool games
<[Evil] [Ernie] > erm
<hoittr> Excuse me, but I have either (A. Found a bug in Dapper) or (B. Am a complete idiot)... When I use the remote desktop tool after changing my default resolution from 1024x768 to 1600x1200 and re-run the remote desktop tool. The vncserver still uses a resolution of 1024x768, and I can not remotely access all of my screen. 1. How can I fix this. 2. If it IS a bug, how do I report it?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > did you get that, exces?
<noalear> how do i run lmsensor?
<psb154> you are connected to the internet now so just download them while you are installing
<exces_water> and mp3 codecs or something like that
<exces_water> it's a problem with repositories
<psb154> now you are making excuses, you did it once you can do it again :-)
<exces_water> yup
<exces_water> i will install again
<hoittr> exces_water: You need to use an "\" before the space. To signal a space... Easier would be cd this(tab key) to pull it up.
<exces_water> and i will be on #kubuntu for help
<exces_water> :D
<exces_water> 10x
<stuart_> has anyone used Open Office Math?
<psb154> my moto: "quit complaining and get on with it"
<noalear> lmsensor- how do i run this?
<psb154> noalear you have to install it. google lmsensor howto
<exces_water> yoooo
<exces_water> thanks guy
<exces_water> guys
<exces_water> i will be back ... hehe
<exces_water> this is so deep :d
<exces_water> i will install it again
<psb154> exces_water, this is how we all learn linux :-)
<stuart_> don't all rush me
<psb154> welcome to the club :-)
<exces_water> my problem is partitioning hard drive...
<exces_water> and using partitions
<exces_water> :D
<_paul> i installed superkaramba but where did kubuntu put it, cause i can't find it anywhere:(( ?
<exces_water> :D
<exces_water> anyway... thanks guys... for help
<exces_water> you can't see this too often...
<exces_water> people helping people :d
<stuart_> any formula editor users here
<stuart_> OO Math
<chavo> _paul, Applications - Utilities
<exces_water> hi chavo
<chavo> hi exces_water ,
<psb154> stuart_ there is an openoffice channel
<_paul> thnx
<_paul> :P
<exces_water> i quit now
<exces_water> to install it again :d
<stuart_> ok
<psb154> #openoffice.org I believe
<exces_water> bye bye
<exces_water> and 10x
<_paul> finding out about this channel from one of my friends made my life on kubuntu a whole lot easyer:p
<GullyFoyle> hrm i  installed opera9 on amd64, the shared version, but it wouldnt start. complained about libxcursor. oh well, that's what i get for running amd64. stuff just doesnt work.
<psb154> GullyFoyle, have you tried: sudo apt-get install lbxcursor*
<psb154> libxcursor*
<emonkey> there any information about external USB-Cardreaders for Flashcards like Compact Flash?
<GullyFoyle> psb154: libxcursor is already installed
<GullyFoyle> beats me
<psb154> GullyFoyle the static version should have everything it needs.
<mindspit> goodmorning from greece! does anyone have knowledge on how ispconfig works ?
<psb154> ispconfig o_O
<emonkey> ipconfig?
<psb154> ifconfig O_O
<|lostbyte|> emonkey, i think you mean ifconfig )_o
<emonkey> ups...shame on me
<|lostbyte|> ipconfig is a windows tool.
<psb154> :-D
<|lostbyte|> =D
<|lostbyte|> Its simply a tool to interact with inerface's !
<psb154> man ifconfig
<|lostbyte|> $man ifconfig
<psb154> lol
<|lostbyte|> :P
<psb154> spooooky
<solid_liq> heheh, it's hard to even call windows' ipconfig a tool, considering it's practically a read-only display, except for dhcp
<|lostbyte|> Thats right !
<mindspit> i mean ISPConfig ... www.ispconfig.org
<psb154> did you just create that domain to make a point :-)
<mindspit> :-o
<mindspit> anyway i am having dificulties to install virtual hosts using dyndns.org adresses for my only one ip address
<|lostbyte|> Installing..
<|lostbyte|> ?
<|lostbyte|> you just got to resgister and you get your virtual host..
<mindspit> yes i reg-ed on dyndns and got 3 domains neomedia.homelinux.org , mindspit.homelinux.org and one more
<mindspit> then i installed apache/php , mysql  and then ISPconfig
<mindspit> i can handle ispconfig in the address https://mindspit.homelinux.org:81
<mindspit> but i cannot see http://mindspit.homelinux.org correctly
<mindspit> not http://neomedia.homelinux.org/
<mindspit> sorry nor
<|lostbyte|> is your first page "Under Construction"..
<mindspit> no .. no under constraction !
<mindspit> error 403 Access forbidden!
<mindspit> on both http://mindspit.homelinux.org/ and http://mindspit.homelinux.org/
<mindspit> and http://neomedia.homelinux.org/
<|lostbyte|> Access forbidden! ..?
<|lostbyte|> IS that yours ?
<mindspit> yes
<|lostbyte|> Looks like you have a dynamic ip
<mindspit> yes i do
<mindspit> i refresh it with ddclient
<|lostbyte|> There are programs for linux to tell dyndns of the ip change.. you need that..
<|lostbyte|> or the dyndns wont work.
<mindspit> any way ... when it works , works ... but i think the problem is to configure ISPConfig properly
<|lostbyte|> ISPConfig has the dyndns feature ?
<|lostbyte|> then do so..
<mindspit> not it does not
<mindspit> but it has a way to resolve different addresses (doimains ) from one (shared) ip
<mindspit> another user of isp config did it to work see www.whittyhost.us.to
<mindspit> he is great!
<mindspit> i just crashed my kde!
<mindspit> anyway you can answer to me if you like in the url : http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?p=30582#post30582
<mindspit> thanks anyway!
<mindspit> i think the idea toi use dyndns and ispconfig for home use for personal blogs etc is good!
<slow-motion> hallo
<szyszeja__> slow-motion:
<szyszeja__> hola
<slow-motion> hi szyszeja__
<mindspit> hola espania!
<szyszeja__> mindspit: hola
<word> sh: mcopy: command not found - what package is that?
<Kristophe> word, maybe mtools?
<raphink> word: dpkg -S mcopy
<word> raphink: I got it sorry for leaving i was using a tut to make a live usb installer of suse kubuntu doesn't have a small enough version for my flash drive >< i needed the mcopy for configuring syslinux
<Kristophe> Do you know where the dictionnary for lexical coorection is defined in kmail (kontact)? It has switched from french to english on its own!!
<visik7> kcontrol->kde components->spell checker
<diiiego> Hi, i've a problem with the installation of Xgl in kubuntu.... i've seen in kinfocenter that my 3d accellerator in not recognized.... (i've a nvida graphic card).can you help me??
<keops> salut
<keops> salut
<diiiego> hola
<apokryphos> diiiego: join and ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<apokryphos> or actually I guess it's fine here
<apokryphos> diiiego: have you installed the nvidiad driver?
<apokryphos> *nvidia
<_rince_> mrgn
<diiiego> yes my driver nvidia is ok
<diiiego> but when i lunch my xgl session the desktop bolock
<kuzmaster> hello all
<yvonne_> Hello
<yvonne_> i was wondering if anyone could help me with installing real player
<raphink> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<yvonne_> i've tried it from the adapt manager but it says it cant do it because the commit may break packages and something else
<kuzmaster> !realplayer
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<yvonne_> cheers for those links bot but i've already been through the links and done the tasks
<yvonne_> !realplayer
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<MilhousePunkRock> does anyone know a good substitute for KLaptop?
<yvonne_> can anyone help with real player, i've  been through the tutorials
<drgonzo> hello
<drgonzo> is there any chance of seeing kbibtex being added to the repo in the future?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what is it?
<drgonzo> bibtex is a BibTeX editor that integrates with kile
<drgonzo> erm kbibtex*
<drgonzo> used for storing and adding refferences to your latex documents
<drgonzo> do you want the website?
<yvonne_> is there a command that i;m missing for enabling non free stuff. because i'm getting confused
<yvonne_> hello?
<Lynoure> yvonne_: Hi
<Hobbsee> drgonzo: yeah, add it to wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<Lynoure> yvonne_: You can install Realplayer manually from their website or use easyubuntu to install it for you
<weedar> Is there a keyboard-shortcut equivalent to windows-key+m (to minimize everything) ?
<drgonzo> thanks Hobbsee :)
<yvonne_> i downloaded the .bin version from their website but when it installed it it just installed it to my home documents drive, how do i go about installing it to the appropriate place?
<Lynoure> weedar: I'd assume so (I'm not on my kubuntu right not), or that you can set one from System Settings
<yvonne_> lynoure: does easyubuntu work with kubuntu?
<yvonne_> because i've tried add/remove programs and adept manager and they both give me errors
<kuzmaster> join #suse
<Lynoure> yvonne_: Not completely, but for installing stuff other than java or flash, yes
<yvonne_> lol
<yvonne_> in tried installing it and i restarted KDE and i dont see it
<yvonne_> lol
<Lynoure> yvonne_: oh, worked fine for me, I think. But you can also do it manually, download it yourself, then install
<yvonne_> yeh, this is not my machine, i installed it fine on my own thats why i dont know what the hell is going on..
<yvonne_> i just tried installing it through another package manager it and it says something about repositories and dependencies
<yvonne_> realplayer:
<yvonne_>  Depends: xlibs  but it is not installable
<RawSewage> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<exces> hi all
<exces> i am back
<exces> :d
<yvonne_> is there a command for changing repositories
<exceswater> bug
<yvonne_> sorry?
<Lynoure> yvonne_: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list     and nano can be replaced with any editor
<madman101> what do I install to get "stdio.h" and the like?
<yvonne_> cheers lyn, whats nano?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi, i need a huge help.. i dunno why from the last update when i play something in my video player using the XV video output everythign crashes... mplayer -vo xv FILENAME. If i use the OpenGl video output instead, everything works just fine... however, i preffered in the past XV because it achieve better performances.... could you help me understanding why the video server crashes?
<waylandbill> madman101: build-essential
<yvonne_> lynoure: i've just remembered, on my install ages ago i added something to that sources.list
<kuzmaster> can you see this?
<yvonne_> it came from  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/706110
<Lynoure> yvonne_: probably. But the Real player by Real networks is all non-free, so unless you added some other repos than universe or multiverse, it's not likely to be there
<yvonne_> it comes up under the package mangers
<yvonne_> it just wont install
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so, can anybody help me?
<Lynoure> yvonne_: What's the exact name of the package?
<Lynoure> yvonne_: but, there are other ways, but of course you can choose your battles which way you want :)
<yvonne_> real player
<yvonne_> the only reason i wanna install this damn app is so that i can use the pluggin for an internet radio site
<andrea> Hobbsee: are you here?
<andrea> Hobbsee: do you have any clue for what is happening.. i don't really know what to look for..
<yvonne_> lynoure: whats the other battle then ; )
<Lynoure> yvonne_: going to the site, downloading from there and installing manually. Has been easy everytime I have done it. Minus side is that you cannot apt-get to upgrade it
<yvonne_> and it's a .bin file right?>
<shogo> hi, anybody can help me? Kmail says "Communication problem with kmail, it probably crashed" when i try to load it
<Lynoure> yvonne_: .sh to start the install. But yes, binary only stuff
<shogo> I have tried to reinstall it and give it permission but nothing..
<yvonne_> i tried that earlier, but it installed it to my home folder and i didnt know what to do with it then
<exceswater> hey people
<exceswater> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<exceswater> who can tell me what is this gnome ?
<Lynoure> yvonne_: Usually don't need to do anything then, at least if you use FireFox
<Lynoure> yvonne_: just click on the link :)
<shogo> anybody can help me with kmail?
<exceswater> shogo
<exceswater> what is wrong with kmail
<exceswater> i am kinda noob but willing to help
<exceswater> i managed to make my kmail work with my email account
<shogo> it says: " Communication problem with kmail,  it probably crashed" when i try to load it :/
<exceswater> remove it
<exceswater> and install again
<shogo> well, removing it means te remove kubuntu-desktop too...
<exceswater> i dunno about that
<exceswater> sorry
<shogo> :/
<exceswater> i got to restart
<exceswater> i'll return
<shogo> im afraid i 'd make my system unbootable
<shogo> ok
<shogo> c u
<exceswater> cu 2
<exceswater> and good luck
<shogo> thx
<waylandbill> you don't need to remove it. It crashed... did you try running it again?
<shogo> of course
<shogo> it always says the same
<shogo> shogo@R-50:~$ kmail
<shogo> ERROR: Communication problem with kmail, it probably crashed.
<yvonne_> lynoure:
<waylandbill> have you ever gotten  kmail to run?
<exceswater> .
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> so...
<shogo> waylandbill: not in this distribution
<yvonne_> lynoure: whats the directory i wanna instal real to?
<exceswater> who can help me with repositories
<shogo> i mean, i have recently installed kubuntu in my laptop, and here i haven't managed it to run
<exceswater> i wanna install nvidia drivers
<shogo> sorry about my english :)
<exceswater> but i am too noob
<shogo> exceswater: maybe www.nvidia.com?
<exceswater> hehe lol
<shogo> there should be precompilated modules there
<exceswater> if it were that easy
<shogo> nvidia develops drivers for linux
<exceswater> drivers for nvidia are included somehow in adept
<shogo> maybe some *.deb
<exceswater> but you cannot install them
<shogo> um, ok sorry
<waylandbill> exceswater: did you do a search on the ubuntu wiki?
<exceswater> because they are restricted
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> yes
<exceswater> i am noob on unix
<exceswater> but not dumb
<waylandbill> never said you were
<Lynoure> yvonne_: I don't know. Will other users be needing it? If not, you can go for the default just fine
<exceswater> still... i don't understand how to use repositories :D
<shogo> well, the sources list is in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<yvonne_> sorry for these stupid questions, it's just doing my nut
<exceswater> yes
<shogo> then you edit that file and erase the # simbols to uncomment some repositories
<exceswater> it's something about that sources ?
<exceswater> :d
<shogo> what?
<shogo> p   nvidia-glx                      - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<waylandbill> funny.. many other people install nvidia using the wiki instructions daily
<shogo> any ideas for my kmail?
<waylandbill> it's possible it's corrupted. I wouldn't think it's too likely.
<exceswater> no
<exceswater> it's not that
<shogo> exceswater: if i were you i will vim /etc/apt/sources.lst, then uncomment all the repositories there, then sudo aptitude update, then sudo aptitude search nvidia and then sudo aptitude install what u want :)
<exceswater> it's about nvidia drivers being restricted from repositories
<waylandbill> exceswater: I was talking about kmail
<exceswater> aha
<exceswater> no problem
<shogo> waylandbill: i have tried to remove it but it means to remove kubuntu-desktop too... and im a but afraid about doing that... dont u think so?
<exceswater> i am so new to kubuntu that you speak to me in a alien language :d
<shogo> exceswater: have u understand what i said?
<waylandbill> shogo: that would not be good..
<exceswater> not really
<shogo> exceswater: then answer
<shogo> :)
<waylandbill> exceswater: what does apt-get install nvidia-glx say?
<shogo> waylandbill: i have reinstalled but it doesnt work :/
<yvonne_> this is so dumb
<exceswater> it says that
<exceswater> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<exceswater> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<exceswater> i am not dumb
<yvonne_> lol
<shogo> then, put sudo before the command line
<shogo> :)
<yvonne_> i'm not calling anyone dumb
<shogo> sudo is like a fake root
<yvonne_> the fact that i cant get this real player install to work
<jme__> exceswater: relax man, nobody thinks you are dumb
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> and another stupid thing
<exceswater> until now my kopete worked
<jme__> exceswater: you need 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<exceswater> now it doesn't connect
<Goldenear> the
<exceswater> dunno why
<shogo> what is the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<andrea> suppose nobody has problems with XV using an ati card when playing with xine or mplayer?
<exceswater> it says it's installed
<exceswater> but i think it's a problem about that restriction
<shogo> exceswater: have u taken a look at the preferences?
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> added my yahoo acount
<shogo> i repaired my gaim making it connect by http instead of the other method :)
<exceswater> but it makes a funny thing about connect
<exceswater> jumping logo
<exceswater> and doesn't connect
<shogo> :/
<shogo> really funny
<shogo> w8, i'll have a look at mine
<exceswater> i will try gaim
<exceswater> :d
<shogo> well, do u have a router?
<Goldenear> <andrea>what glxinfo says ?
<waylandbill> shogo: aptitude has a user interface to show packages... apt-get is pretty much non-interactive.
<Tonio_> hello
<yvonne_> does anyone know why when i right click/request install does adept manager say "BREAK (install)"??
<shogo> waylandbill: thanks mate :)
<Goldenear> <andrea> xvinfo i mean
<shogo> exceswater: im sorry, but my kopete works properlu
<shogo> *properly
<exceswater> :d
<shogo> not as my kmail xD
<exceswater> i try gaim now
<shogo> u can also try amsn, or mercury messenger
<shogo> I love mercury messenger, so cute, but it requires JAVA
<waylandbill> yvonne_: I think that means there's a conflict with packages.
<yvonne_> do u know if there is anyway to find out why/solution?
<shogo> anybody could recommend me a mail client different than kmail or evolution?
<yvonne_> THUNDERBIRD
<exceswater> tell me please how to make a shortcut on my desktop to gaim
<exceswater> i cannot find gaim in menu
<shogo> yvonne_: is it easy to use?
<yvonne_> restart KDE if u have just installed it
<shogo> exceswater: just put gaim & in a terminal
<shogo> or listen yvonne_ too ;)
<waylandbill> shogo: thunderbird is very easy to use
<yvonne_> shogo: very easy, and there is some very cool skins
<exceswater> lol
<exceswater> it's weird
<exceswater> cannot i make a shortcut ?
<shogo> well u can
<exceswater> how
<shogo> with a symbolic link
<yvonne_> lol.. i cant believe i';ve just waisted the last 2 sodding hours trying to get a radio station working
<shogo> ln -s
<waylandbill> yvonne_: watch.. it won't be that good of a station either. ;-)
<yvonne_> exceswater: restart KDE, then when it appears under internet, right clickk, add icon to desktop
<waylandbill> exceswater: right click the desktop, and "Create New", "Link to Application"
<yvonne_> waylandbill: this is my moms computer, thus if i cant get it working i'm in the ****!
<shogo> yvonne_: it isn't available in spanish :(
<lackdiant> how can I check if javascript runs on konqueror?
<lackdiant> I can't open youtube and I have flash
<waylandbill> yvonne_: did you try to get the deb package from debian-multimedia.org?
<lackdiant> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Click here to get the latest flash player. (message in youtube)
<lackdiant> if I open the same page in firefox I have no problems, this appears me on konqueror
<waylandbill> lackdiant: I think they require Flash 8, which isn't on Linux. Linux won't until the 8.5 release
<exceswater> what...
<exceswater> my gaim won't connect to my yahoo account
<exceswater> why ?
<lackdiant> but I can open in firefox
<waylandbill> lackdiant: oh. ok. I was wrong then
<lackdiant> so I thought I have JavaScript turned off, and I don't know who to check it
<lackdiant> *how to check it
<andred> exceswater: it's not the client's fault. the server is having issues lately
<waylandbill> exceswater: I can't reach yahoo either. prob on their end
<andred> exceswater: so you can switch back to kopete ;)
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> lol yup
<waylandbill> LOL!
<exceswater> who can help me with repositories ?
<exceswater> so i can reinstall nvidia drivers
<shogo> exceswater: what happens?
<waylandbill> exceswater: what specifically do you need help with? Otherwise, the answer is yes... someone can. :-)
<exceswater> i dunno how to make those packages not restricted
<exceswater> i installed kubuntu second time
<exceswater> the same problem
<exceswater> first time someone helped my with that
<exceswater> but i am very noob
<shogo> mmm
<shogo> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.lst
<shogo> type that
<shogo> do u know how to use vim?
<exceswater> and i wouldn't know how to make same miracle happen again
<exceswater> :D
<waylandbill> exceswater: this time when you get the solution, write it down. :-D
<exceswater> so...
<exceswater> i will my friend
<exceswater> be sure i will
<exceswater> i did  sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.lst
<shogo> well
<exceswater> and it's an empty file
<exceswater> some like that
<shogo> what??'
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> ampty
<exceswater> empty
<shogo> it makes no sense :/
<exceswater> to me neither
<exceswater> :D
<shogo> then
<shogo> just put vi, without sudo
<exceswater> i remember that last time someone helped me
<exceswater> and gave me some text that i added in that text file with kate ?
<shogo> well, kate is another editor, like vi, vim, gim, nano... etc
<shogo> that file has to contain some lines like these
<waylandbill> I've never seen an empty sources.list... at very least the CD is in there
<exceswater> yes
<exceswater> i remember
<shogo> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<shogo> deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<shogo> deb-src http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<exceswater> but it's empty
<shogo> waylandbill: so do i...
<exceswater> i have no line :D
<exceswater> i have nothing to uncomment
<h3sp4wn> I find it best to start with an empty sources.list and then add what I want (being able to see the whole file at once helps you make sure you have everything)
<shogo> ls /etc/apt
<waylandbill> h3sp4wn: or at least remove the unneeded comments
<shogo> i think so
<shogo> exceswater: then..
<shogo> u should get a sources.lst
<exceswater> oic
<shogo> maybe searching at google?
<exceswater> k
<exceswater> 10x
<shogo> well, w8 a moment
<shogo> type sudo apt-get update at a terminal
<exceswater> i did it
<exceswater> it updates some stuff
<shogo> what happens?
<exceswater> done
<shogo> well, then u got sources :)
<exceswater> and now
<waylandbill> I think too many people are "asking the planet" over at yahoo... their login functionality is blown.
<waylandbill> exceswater: then that file  wasn'
<waylandbill> t empty
<exceswater> oic
<exceswater> i'll just leave it like that
<exceswater> i dunno what to do
<exceswater> so i do nothing
<exceswater> :D
<h3sp4wn> waylandbill: definately
<nik> how to find out which process is writing/reading on hdd?
<exceswater> anyone here has problems connecting to yahoo
<exceswater> with kopete
<exceswater>  ?
<exceswater> i cannot make it work
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> mine sais connected , so i guess its working
<waylandbill> exceswater: told ya earlier... yahoo having problems
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> yup , its is
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> its trying to connect , its not connected
<waylandbill> although, mine just connected..
<waylandbill> must be they are just getting it fixed
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> same 2 me
<waylandbill> nik: that would be at the kernel level.
<rigonatti> hi all .....I was usin a aplication (terminal script) that looks for all disks and auto mount all disks (FAT and others partitions) is something like : diskmount ...diskmounter....Anybody knows that ?
<waylandbill> nik: what is it you're trying to accomplish?
<exceswater> what i should change in repositories so my drivers for nvidia not be restricted
<nikhatzi> Hello!
<nikhatzi> I need help!
<nikhatzi> i installed
<nikhatzi> kubuntu 6.06 from live cd
<nikhatzi> and i try to install ndiswrapper
<rigonatti> nikhatzi ... pls write your complete question ...
<nik> waylandbill: everything is slow because some process reads/writes from hdd (it's loud)...there is actually no desktop performance available..
<nikhatzi> i try to install ndiswrapper, but even though i installed gcc and binutils, it when i give the tag "sudo make" is says command not found
<rigonatti> nikhatzi try automak
<nikhatzi> i tried to install build-essential as i saw on the forum, but it says "packages not found"
<rigonatti> automake
<nikhatzi> how can i use this? i don't know much...
<YaH00> http://static.flickr.com/64/167011569_837bc20969_b.jpg
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<waylandbill> nik: I'm assuming an older computer.. all you can do is stop the processes you don't need running.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!YaH00@cpmsq.epam.com]  by Hobbsee
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> nikhatzi: maybe you need to install the basic compiler package , i dont know what its called but i know i came acress this when reading something
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nikhatzi> thank you very much for your help, i search google for further details!
<rigonatti> nikhatzi enter the folder then try automake
<waylandbill> nikhatzi: it's definately build-essential that you want
<Bassetts> hi all
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> nikhatzi: yeh , the build-essentail thing
<nikhatzi> where can i download the package?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@cpmsq.epam.com]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!YaH00@cpmsq.epam.com]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> nikhatzi: apt-get install build-essential  , i think that should work , but you might need to have the right repos enabled
<barry> hi all could someone help me with a vpn problem?
<nikhatzi> i tried the tag, but it says "Package not found"
<nikhatzi> where can i find repos to add?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> nikhatzi: build-essentials
<h3sp4wn> build-essential
<Bassetts> hi, i submitted a bug a while ago about when i click "close current session" my pc shutsdown, i got told we needed more info so i added it, but nothing has happened since
<nikhatzi> the same message...
<h3sp4wn> It is in main you should have to enable anything at all
<waylandbill> maybe an apt-get update will help...
<exceswater> hey
<exceswater> who can help me with nvidia drivers
<exceswater> i dunno how to change repositories
<exceswater> to make nvidia drivers unrestricted
<waylandbill> it's probably resitricted for a reason. Get the binary from nvidia
<imbrandon> waylandbill,  NO not good way to do it
<imbrandon> exceswater,
<exceswater> yup
<imbrandon> do you have universe and multiverse enabled ?
<exceswater> i dunno how to change them
<imbrandon> type " kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<exceswater> it sounds stupid
<imbrandon> ok i'll help you just type that
<imbrandon> no quotes
<exceswater> 10x
<waylandbill> exceswater: uncomment then in /etc/apt/sources.llist and don't say it's empty this time. :-D
<imbrandon> exceswater, got that open?
<exceswater> yes
<imbrandon> ok erase everything thing in there and paste the contents of this file in there http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/sources.list
<imbrandon> tell me when you have that done
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> done
<imbrandon> exceswater, now type " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx " without the quotes .....
<exceswater> pasted that
<imbrandon> save it
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> done
<exceswater> saved
<imbrandon> and type what i have up there ^^
<imbrandon> exceswater, now type " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx " without the quotes .....
<imbrandon> when thats done let me know
<waylandbill> imbrandon: yay! you got the sources.list updated for him
<imbrandon> heh
<exceswater> OK
<imbrandon> waylandbill, please dont recomend getting the nividia binarys from the nvidia website to people, especialy new people , it will just break the next time theres a kernel update if installed that way
<exceswater> DONE THAT TOO
<imbrandon> exceswater, ok now type ...
<waylandbill> imbrandon: no prob.
<imbrandon> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ( and choose nvida NOT nv that it has by default )
<imbrandon> err
<imbrandon> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ( and choose nvida NOT nv that it has by default )
<imbrandon> the rest of the options can be left at what it defaults to
<imbrandon> exceswater, after that tell me, there is just one last thing to do
<Bassetts> id use KDE if it wasnt so buggy for me, i prefer it =(
<imbrandon> Bassetts, please dont troll, is there a specific prblem you would like help with ?
<waylandbill> exactly
<exceswater> DONE THAT TOO
<waylandbill> imbrandon: isn't it true that the driver needs to be reinstalled when the kernel is updated anyway?
<Bassetts> imbrandon: im not, sorry i was just commenting
<exceswater> sorry for caps
<Bassetts> imbrandon: theres a few things like when i logout it turns off my pc after hanging at the usplash for a while
<imbrandon> exceswater, ok now " sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade " when thats done , reboot and you'll be in nvidia heaven
<imbrandon> waylandbill, not if installed via apt-get
<waylandbill> imbrandon: ok. I thought it would. learned somethin new
<imbrandon> Bassetts, if you have files a comprehensive bug report it will be fixed, you just cant expect it overnight ( special since most of the core devs are in meetings this week )
<exceswater> imbrandon thanks you very much
<Bassetts> imbrandon: i filed a bug
<imbrandon> exceswater, np
<rigonatti> hi all ...does anyone here can help me with automatix ? I got a "keyserver error"
<imbrandon> Bassetts, then thats the best you can do besides write a pacth your self , now just wait for updates
<Bassetts> it was my first bug report though and i didnt really know how to do it
<exceswater> !flashplayer
<ubotu> I know nothing about flashplayer
<exceswater> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<waylandbill> imbrandon: that true for ATI's driver as well?
<imbrandon> rigonatti, i would recommend to try easyubuntu not automatic
<imbrandon> waylandbill, yea
<rigonatti> imbrando why ?
<rigonatti> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Bassetts> imbrandon: is there a place where i can monitor fixes that are released?
<slow-motion> bbl
<imbrandon> Bassetts, the -changes mailing list
<Bassetts> ok
<imbrandon> Bassetts, http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Bassetts> ill setup another email though so my indox isnt drowned
<jeroanmo> any good sites on help to installing 3d video drivers in ubuntu
<railk_> the kubuntu wiki
<jeroanmo> thanks
<exceswater> one more question
<jeroanmo> yes?
<exceswater> how can i install flash plugin for konqueror
<waylandbill> imbrandon: okay... I must've been in dorkdom or something.. of course, since a apt-get update and then upgrade would install both. I guess I'm no longer asleep at the wheel. :-D
<jeroanmo> o ha
<pcfan> Hi all, how can I know what commands are executed by a program (not by a script....)?
<railk> pcfan: debug it or disassemble it...
<waylandbill> exceswater: after flashplugin-nonfree is installed, configure konq and tell it to scan for new plugins
<pcfan> and how do I to that ?
<nikhatzi> hi again! i think solved the problem. None of the repositories was enabled in the list....
<nikhatzi> :-)
<nikhatzi> i enabled them, and now i update everything!
<nikhatzi> thank you for your help!
<threat> [4295337.376000]  uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: host controller process error, something bad happened!
<threat> [4295337.376000]  uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: host system error, PCI problems?
<Kejk_PL> Hi, is CUPS usable now or still doesn't work?
<exceswater> waylandbill: please tell me how to install flashplugin nonfree
<exceswater> ?
<exceswater> and why it's non free ?
<waylandbill> exceswater: not that you have the repos config'd just do
<Kejk_PL> because is IS non free (as in reedom)
<Kejk_PL> */freedom
<waylandbill> exceswater: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<railk> free as in speech ;)
<exceswater> lo.
<exceswater> lol
<exceswater> funny people here...
<Kejk_PL> exceswater: google: flash ubuntu
<waylandbill> exceswater: not free, cause of its license
<railk> exceswater: its called "geek"
<exceswater> this means you have to buy it
<exceswater> ?
<railk> no
<exceswater> not really
<threat> any ideas?
<waylandbill> exceswater: no. it's free but it's not
<exceswater> i am just beginner in kubuntu
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> what is free and what is not to this plugin
<Kejk_PL> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<waylandbill> exceswater: free (no cost to download) but not free (license terms)
<railk> Kejk_PL: he wants it for konquerer i believe..
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> aha
<exceswater> my problem is that i live in Romania
<railk> of course, you could just switch to firefox
<exceswater> :D err
<Kejk_PL> railk: not a problem
<exceswater> and i just installed kubuntu
<exceswater> so i cannot have problems with cops
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> got me
<exceswater> they are not so smart... but i don't wanna disobey the law
<exceswater>  :d
<exceswater> so i have free os: kubuntu
<exceswater> free games: warsow and wolfenstein et
<exceswater> etc
<exceswater> free email app
<exceswater> so on
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> i don't wanna have something in my pc that is not free
<exceswater> i still cry for my collection of mp3
<exceswater> but that's life :D
<waylandbill> firefox will find the flash... konquer just needs to be told. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats
<exceswater> c'est la querre
<waylandbill> exceswater: I agree. I prefer free and open too.
<exceswater> and i wanna know what that non free means
<raphink> exceswater: tu peux convertir tes mp3 en ogg
<raphink> you're free to choose to use non free stuff
<exceswater> no no no
<exceswater> it's illegal to have music
<exceswater> :D
<raphink> hehe
<waylandbill> exceswater: I'm looking at the EULA. It's non-free cause you cannot alter and redistribute it.
<raphink> http://www.musique-libre.org
<exceswater> and if i don't alter it
<exceswater>  ? ? ?
<exceswater> it's ok to have it ?
<waylandbill> exceswater: you cannot make derivatives, or develop new technology from it.
<exceswater> lol
<exceswater> i don't even think about that
<exceswater> i am not clear with kubuntu
<waylandbill> exceswater: it's legal for you to install and use it in your PC though.
<exceswater> i won;t start building programs
<exceswater> aha
<exceswater> 10x
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> i will
<exceswater> we have big problems here with licencies
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> when cops were searching at a shop for piracy...
<exceswater> they were told to confiscate any support for piracy
<waylandbill> exceswater: It's a proprietary license that doesn't meet free and open licensing (which is why you have to enable a special repo)
<exceswater> and they were trying to confiscate a fridge...
<exceswater> because some pirated cd's were on the fridge
<raphink> lol
<exceswater> or they confiscated some CLEANING CD'S
<exceswater> because they said they are pirated
<exceswater> :d
<raphink> heh
<waylandbill> exceswater: The distro itself has all free and open software. You could make your own distro modifications and give it to someone else under a new name if you desired.
<raphink> don't download pirated cleaning CDs on the net
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> yup :d
<exceswater> nice
<exceswater> i can modify the wallpaper of kubuntu
<exceswater> and make exces ubuntu :D
<exceswater> nice new distro
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> and sell it :D
<waylandbill> but... you can't include flashplayer in it if you did that.
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> i will
<exceswater> please now buy my distro :d
<exceswater> only 2 euro
<waylandbill> now you understand what is meant by free?
<raphink> waylandbill: you can, if you pay for the distribution of it
<exceswater> so i can buy another car
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> yeap
<exceswater> i just like porsche 911
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> ooo
<exceswater> i just remembered
<waylandbill> raphink: that's true. if you paid royalties.
<exceswater> are here WOW players ?
<raphink> yep waylandbill
<raphink> that's what mandriva does e.g.
<exceswater> and please tell me about libre music
<raphink> http://www.musique-libre.org is libre music exceswater
<exceswater> but can i download music from there ?
<exceswater> or just listen online :d
<exceswater> ? ? ?
<raphink> there's also http://jamendo.ratiatum.com/
<raphink> both exceswater
<exceswater> i prefer something in english
<raphink> heh
<waylandbill> :)
<raphink> the problem is that if you serach in english
<exceswater> i know a little bit more english than french
<raphink> you'll find free music
<raphink> as in free beer
<exceswater> yes ?
<raphink> but not libre music
<exceswater> oic
<exceswater> i'm not so used to be free :d
<raphink> that's the pb with english
<waylandbill> I love free beer though.
<exceswater> we had our "revolucion" only 16 years ago :D
<raphink> you're from romania right?
<exceswater> yup
<raphink> ok
<exceswater> land of dracula
<exceswater> :D
<raphink> haha
<waylandbill> hehe
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> romania enforces us copyright laws?/
<exceswater> now it;s kinda draculazy land
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> hehe
<exceswater> now amarok won't play mp3's
<exceswater> i know about !mp3
<raphink> exceswater: you have to install libxine-extracodecs for that
<exceswater> that's the second cute thing about installing kubuntu :d
<exceswater> now i'm updating things for nvidia
<raphink> exceswater: is this your first day on linux?
<exceswater> third
<exceswater> fourth
<exceswater> :D
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> I can tell
<exceswater> some like that
<exceswater> :D
<raphink> you seem so excited about it :)
<exceswater> i can tell too
<exceswater> and i am noob
<exceswater> :D
<raphink> hehe
<exceswater> i like it
<exceswater> :D
<raphink> that's good :)
<waylandbill> you need libmad0 too
<exceswater> i like the feeling
<raphink> waylandbill: not on dapper
<waylandbill> ok
<raphink> it's installed as a dependency now iirc
<exceswater> it's like driving a Cadillac on a street full of Trabants
<exceswater> :D
<raphink> exceswater: :)
<exceswater> aaa
<exceswater> what cars do you people have ?
<raphink> haha
<raphink> I have an opel corsa
<raphink> 1986 model
<raphink> )
<raphink> :)
<waylandbill> gasoline powered. :-)
<exceswater> lol
<exceswater> what car i mean like: toyota, ford
<exceswater> etc
<exceswater> :D
<waylandbill> Kia and Dodge
<exceswater> and tell me how to install those codecs please
<jeff_> opel is like a ford etc
<exceswater> nice dodge
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> you all are americans ?
<jeff_> use adept
<raphink> exceswater: I'm french
<waylandbill> I am
<exceswater> corsa :D
<exceswater> nice
<exceswater> sporty
<exceswater> :D
<raphink> exceswater: you can either use adept or the command line : `sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs`
<raphink> linuxbambi: lol
<waylandbill> exceswater: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> 10x
<exceswater> how is america ?
<raphink> exceswater: you need to activate multiverse for that, though
<linuxbambi> hi everybody
<exceswater> it's a nice place to live ?
<exceswater> i think i did
<raphink> exceswater: did you do that already?
<raphink> ok
<exceswater> i hope i did :d
<linuxbambi> just installed cedega and wanted to install Steam, but the terminal came up with a failure
<raphink> hehe
<exceswater> first days of kubuntu is like seducing a japanese girls
<exceswater> first days of kubuntu is like seducing a japanese girl
<raphink> exceswater: did you edit your /etc/sources.list?
<jeff_> right now i would rather be in germany
<waylandbill> raphink: he did earlier
<raphink> waylandbill: ok :)
<jeff_> for the WC
<exceswater> who speaks only japanese... and you speak english
<exceswater> hehe
<raphink> I'd like to be in Paris now, for the UDS
<exceswater> i hate football
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> i like to be in miami
<exceswater> for the sun
<raphink> oh there's sun here, too
<exceswater> football is kinda booring for me
<exceswater> :d
<jeff_> no sun in france
<exceswater> really booring
<raphink> jeff_: not today, taht's right but usually there is
<jeff_> hehe
<raphink> this place is famous for the sun, sea and mountains
<raphink> ;)
<exceswater> i better watch a nice movie
<exceswater> heh
<exceswater> you guys should come to Romania
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> nice country
<raphink> indeed
<raphink> I'd like to
<exceswater> nice girls
<exceswater> oh
<jeff_> what is type of goverment now
<exceswater> did i said nice
<exceswater> ?
<exceswater> beautifull
<exceswater> lol
<exceswater> selfish  government
<exceswater> they steal for themselves
<exceswater> :D
<jeff_> best kind
<exceswater> like in all countryes
<exceswater> :D
<jeff_> no gove handouts
<jeff_> no programs
<linuxbambi> lol stupid spam
<exceswater> nothing good here
<exceswater> they sell everything... for their profit
<jeff_> way it should be
<exceswater> we even have goldmines
<exceswater> they want to sell them
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> hehe
<jeff_> really
<exceswater> screw them
<linuxbambi> u should rename to excesflood
<exceswater> nice...
<exceswater> we had enough floods
<exceswater> :D
<linuxbambi> then stop it
<exceswater> flood is kinda exceswater
<exceswater> i am aquarius
<exceswater> that's why :D this nick
<exceswater> :D
<linuxbambi> whatever -  i don't care but stop spamming the channel
<exceswater> oic
<jeff_> has anyone used PCLinuxOS
<exceswater> sorry
<exceswater> no more spam... i shut up
<exceswater> excuse me
<jeff_> has anyone used PCLinuxOS
<waylandbill> exceswater: did you get flashplayer running in Konq?
<Hobbsee> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Hobbsee> jeff_: no
<jeff_> I recently switched from PCLinux to Kubuntu--so far I like it better
<jeff_> But adept's interface sucks
<exceswater> not yet..  i am updating things for nvidia drivers to work waylandbill... i was making friends ... but some ppl say i flood channel :D
<waylandbill> well, there are better channels for that purpose.
<phimic> hi all
<jeff_> exceswater--once you have the repostories opened I find you can get things worknig fairly easy
<jeff_> I can't get amorak to play CD's though
<exceswater> it's amarok. ... and it's about mp3 codecs
<exceswater> i had same problem
<exceswater> try :sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<jeff_> installed
<exceswater> and  ? ? ??
<jeff_> no good
<exceswater> it just jumps over the mp3 without really playing it ?
<jeff_> not sure I was talking about off a cd
<waylandbill> jeff_: I have the problem of CD's playing to. I lack an analog CD cable to sound card. I just rip the tracks instead.
<jeff_> I take that back it plays MP3 fine
<jeff_> that could be it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<exceswater> jeff_: ask apologizes to Amarok :D
<exceswater> yes... could be the cable missing from cd rom to sound card :D
<jeff_> the cable is on the sound card right?
<jeff_> I bet that's it
<waylandbill> jeff_: I should say that my integrated sound card doesn't have a location for the cable.
<jeff_> yea
<jeff_> that stinks
<exceswater> it should be a cable from cd rom to sound board
<exceswater> come here
<exceswater> i give u that cable
<exceswater> :D
<jeff_> i'll pop right over
<exceswater> yup mate... dcc yourself 2 romania
<exceswater> ;)
<jeff_> :)
<waylandbill> jeff_: doesn't bug me too much, since I just use Konqueror to rip the tracks fairly easily.
<jeff_> just rip to mp3?
<jeff_> havent tried it---i'll give it a go.
<burepe1> I am taking a hdb1 drive from my old comp with 2 drives to make it the main one in a new kubuntu install. Is the fact that it is "hdb1" going to cause a problem? how do I change it to "hda1"?
<waylandbill> lately Konq shows you all the formats you can rip too right in the window when viewing the CD.
<jeff_> ok
<waylandbill> jeff_: of course, if you have the backend for your desired format installed.
<jeff_> loading cd now
<pssc> anyone here able to update http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<jeff_> says extract and encode tracks---guess thats it
<waylandbill> burepe1: you need to install grub (modified) in that drive and you have to change the fstab.
<waylandbill> jeff_: I actually stumbled on those new CD features one day. Hadn't known for a long time.
<jeff_> cool
<jeff_> got error mesg
<jeff_> No encoder has been selected.
<jeff_> Please select an encoder in the configuration.
<phimic> my notebook does not support suspend to mem, so i installed a kernel which supports suspend2
<phimic> how can i assing the shortcut FN+ESC to the hibernate command
<paxmax> ooo
<paxmax> iatalianiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<tackat> you can use kmenuedit or assign it somewhere in /etc/.../acpi/... iirc
<tackat>  /etc/acpi/events
<tackat> phimic: did that answer your Q?
<jeff_> got it working thks
<exceswater> hey
<exceswater> jeff
<exceswater> install 3ddesk
<exceswater> u know it ?
<waylandbill> is that the one with the animation when you switch desktops?
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> very nice
<waylandbill> was thinking of trying at home. this pc's a slug. didn't know what I'd gain with the eyecandy though.
<exceswater> about flashplayer-nonfree
<GullyFoyle> is there a deb2targz program like rpm2targz?
<exceswater> it says cannot find it
<Hobbsee> GullyFoyle: just grab the source, instead of the deb file...
<exceswater> what i can do ?
<waylandbill> flashplugin-nonfree
<exceswater> got it
<exceswater> 10x
<waylandbill> exceswater: don't forget to config konq telling it to scan for new plugins
<exceswater> k
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> and one last thing
<exceswater> how can i add some commands to konversation
<Hobbsee> exceswater: as in, aliases?
<exceswater> so i can log in automatically when i start iit
<exceswater> no
<Hobbsee> exceswater: hit f2
<Hobbsee> get the server you want, hit connect at startup
<exceswater> yes ?
<waylandbill> in ther server config, enter your nickserv password in the password entry
<exceswater> i want to add something like: /nick exceswater and /msg nickserv identify pass
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> 10x
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> restart
<exceswater> for nvidia and libxine
<Hobbsee> exceswater: did you find it?
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> smart noob
<exceswater> 10x
<Hobbsee> nice
<exceswater> hehe
<exceswater> flash is ok
<exceswater> running
<exceswater> 10x guys
<exceswater> restart
<exceswater> :D
<waylandbill> I find it confusing that the field is just "Password" since servers can accept user passwords
<phimic> thanks tackat
<knubbe> is there any way to make eclipse faster? i think its really slow on my laptop.
<GullyFoyle> how do i get my history in konqueror?
<Hobbsee> GullyFoyle: hit f9, then hit the history icon
<GullyFoyle> Hobbsee: ah thanks
<rigonatti> hi all ....does anyone now how to instal make... makeisntall and etc?
<Hobbsee> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<rigonatti> !make
<exceswater> hey
<exceswater> please tell me where can i bind some keys to 3ddesk
<eightiesk> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<exceswater> i don't remember
<exceswater> !bind
<ubotu> I know nothing about bind
<apokryphos> exceswater: kcontrol, accessilbity... input actions? Or something
<raphink> 3ddesk eats memory for nothing
<apokryphos> raphink: nah, it looks cool if you don't have xgl+compiz 8)
<GullyFoyle> i'm using this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-188198.html  to try to get 32bit flash working with 64bit konq, but at one point the guy says to open some files with ark to edit them, but the files  are .debs! wtf. ark can't open .debs. any body got an idea?
<apokryphos> for a few seconds, anyway
<raphink> xgl has the same effects instead it uses your 3D card directly
<raphink> I mean + compiz
<apokryphos> GullyFoyle: it can
<exceswater> life is so booring
<raphink> apokryphos: exactly
<exceswater> why not make it look nice
<apokryphos> exceswater: you should, but try the proper ways first.
<apokryphos> exceswater: what card do you have?
<exceswater> nvidia
<exceswater> why
<exceswater> done it
<exceswater> 10x
<exceswater> why apokryphos
<exceswater> what can i do more
<exceswater> some themes and things like that ?
<apokryphos> exceswater: what nvidia?
<exceswater> geforce 4mx 440
<exceswater> 64 ram
<exceswater> this is my work pc
<exceswater>  :d
<eightiesk> how do i get restricted formats for dapper it doesn't say
<apokryphos> !faq
<apokryphos> eightiesk: check there
<exceswater> !themes
<ubotu> faq is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<exceswater> apokryphos: what can i do more ?
<GullyFoyle> ark won't open .debs for me it brings up an error msg saying "this utility is not in your PATH"
<GullyFoyle> so whatever prog that ark is a frontend for is not in my PATH because ark itself IS in myPATH
<eightiesk> apokryphos: where?
<waylandbill> GullyFoyle: trying to view the deb or install it?
<eightiesk> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<apokryphos> exceswater: hm, looks like you can't get it working there then
<apokryphos> exceswater: yes, I recommend getting some nice stuff from http://kdelook.org
<GullyFoyle> waylandbill: i'm trying to edit the .debs to get 32bit flash working in 64bit konq
<apokryphos> eightiesk: http://kdelook.org, there
<exceswater> i am
<apokryphos> eightiesk: also, you can use the bot in /msg :)
<exceswater> thanks
<apokryphos> GullyFoyle: extract it with dpkg
<GullyFoyle> what;s the flag to extract it or should i wade thru the mnapage?
<apokryphos> man dpkg
<waylandbill> man dpkg | grep extract
<apokryphos> GullyFoyle: you shouldn't have to wade all the way through; just man, then use / to search :P
<GullyFoyle> hrm, dpkg-deb -x looks like the one
<apokryphos> yes
<GullyFoyle> ok here goes
<edneymatias> morning all!
<GullyFoyle> that's prolly why ark wouldnt open the .deb cuz dpkg needs sudo
<GullyFoyle> ark prolly calls dpkg
<waylandbill> could always call with kdesu
<apokryphos> it needs sudo to extract? Don't think so..
<apokryphos> dpkg the command itself doesn't need sudo, it only needs it for a few operations
<rigonatti> hi all
<apokryphos> hi
<rigonatti> how do i set the Firefox to be the default app to web browser?
<exceswater> apokryphos: i found a nice screen saver there
<apokryphos> rigonatti: from system settings; k menu -> system settings
<apokryphos> exceswater: which one?
<exceswater> but i just don't know how to instll int
<GullyFoyle> well ark would not open the .deb that's all i know
<exceswater> qstars
<waylandbill> GullyFoyle: I'd think you'd only need sudo if you were extracting to a place you normally couldn't
<exceswater> it's a tar.gz file
<exceswater> it's an archive
<apokryphos> exceswater: link?
<waylandbill> exceswater: you got a source archive?
<exceswater> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=10066
<GullyFoyle> waylandbill: ark gave error msg that the utility wasn't in my PATH, even though ark itself (the GUI) was open
<exceswater> it's downloading
<GullyFoyle> i gotta go
<exceswater> not so big ... i hope it's nice
<rigonatti> apkryphos where at settings ?
<exceswater> it's downloading so slow... 1,2 k/s
<exceswater> ugly
<waylandbill> rigonatti: KDE Components
<apokryphos> rigonatti: is there not something called input actions under accessibility?
<exceswater> apokryphos: got an ideea about how to install it ?
<apokryphos> exceswater: does it have a README file?
<exceswater> dunno yet
<exceswater> just a sec
<exceswater> to complete download
<rigonatti> apokryphos: sorry ...i was trying to install SynCE
<rigonatti> Why Synce dont works fine =(
<rigonatti> !synce
<ubotu> I know nothing about synce
<slow-motion> re
<bleaked> so here's a bizarre kde question: i have setup up 'quick file browswer' kicker buttons to directories i frequent (you click them, they open to directory x -- it's a kicker applet).  recently i had installed the ubuntu-desktop package to try out gnome..after a few days i removed the package (installed via aptitiude, so it should have removed gnome [though it doesn't appear to have grabbed everything, probably deps] ) -- now when i click on 
<rigonatti> Does anyone here sync Kubuntu with PDA ?
<exceswater> bye all
<bleaked> bye, sir
<rigonatti> does anyone know how the isntall the C compiles to use .configure and make ?
<bleaked> rigonatti: install the build-essential package
<rigonatti> bleaked: txs
<bleaked> no prob
<rigonatti> Does anyone use Synce or know where can i find RAKI (Synce for KDE )?
<eightiesk> !opera
<ubotu> An advanced and free (only as in price) Web browser. Howto at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser Latest Ubuntu packages always at: http://opera.com/download
<bleaked> rigonatti: i searched my package repository for 'raki', and i got the synce-kde package.
<bleaked> idk if that's what you're looking for.
<rigonatti> bleaked: estrange...i didnt find
<motaba> hai
<rigonatti> bleaked: dis use adept ?
<bleaked> rigonatti: you might not have the universe repository enabled
<rigonatti> im doing this
<bleaked> i have every repo enabled purely for complete access to software.
<rigonatti> bleaked: is installed ...strange taht RAki give me a error "Could not start dccm or dccm has exited."
<Raven301> When I click on a http link konqueror launches ... I want firefox to launch ... I have change it in the kde components but still doesn't work? Any ideas ??
<stefan_> Hello all
<stefan_> I just tried to install otrs
<stefan_> but when I go todomain.tld/otrs/installer.pl
<rigonatti> !raki
<ubotu> I know nothing about raki
<stefan_> then I get the apache2 server error 500
<stefan_> there is nothing in apache2 error.log
<stefan_> can someone help?
<bleaked> Raven301: restart the app that you're clicking from, shoudl work every time.
<Raven301> ok I'll try that bleaked
<bleaked> so here's a bizarre kde question: i have setup up 'quick file browswer' kicker buttons to directories i frequent (you click them, they open to directory x -- it's a kicker applet).  recently i had installed gnome to try it out..after a few days i removed it - now, literally since i have removed gnome, when i click on the quick links, regardless of if they're old, or i create new ones, konqueror appears to be loading in the taskbar, but no
<geneo93> type it in terminal
<railk> has kubuntu got multiple processor support?
<geneo93> yes
<Raven301> bleaked: Still doesn't work
<robinsw> Hi, guys... Kubuntu's telling me that my max screen size is 1024x768, but I know that its higher... where can I change this?
<JavaGeek> System Settings -> Display
<_ryan> Hey all, need a little Java assistance.  I've got sun-java5 installed (I believe correctly) but when I do a "java -version" I'm still getting 1.4.2, any suggestions?
<apokryphos> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<apokryphos> robinsw: check that
<robinsw> JavaGeek, it won't let me put it any higher than what it is.
<robinsw> 1024x768, but it can go up to 1152x864
<bleaked> Raven301: you changed to to say, /usr/bin/firefox ?
<bleaked> Raven301: just firefox will not work
<Raven301> oh ... is it not mozilla-firefox
<robinsw> How do I restart the X server?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic
<bleaked> Raven301: no, that's a legacy debian packge.
<apokryphos> robinsw: ctrl+alt+backspace
<bleaked> robinsw: you can do it from the kdm login screen.. or simply ctrl-alt-backspace (this will kill everythign in X though)
<Raven301> bleaked: /usr/bin/firefox didn't work either
<robinsw> Bleaked, thanks.
<gnomefreak> Raven301: firefox-bin is normal  if you installed a versiont hat did not come with the ubuntu version it changes to firefox instead of firefox-bin
<_ryan> anybody have any tips on my java version issue?
<bleaked> gnomefreak: good to know..
<Raven301> ok gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> _ryan: whats the issue?
<gnomefreak> and if above applies its now in /opt/ instead of /usr/ if you follow the wiki
<railk> my processor supports hyperthreading and i get the following lines in dmesg:
<railk> [17179569.184000]  Processor #0 15:3 APIC version 20
<railk> [17179569.184000]  ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02]  lapic_id[0x01]  enabled)
<railk> [17179569.184000]  Processor #1 15:3 APIC version 20
<railk> [17179569.184000]  WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored.
<JavaGeek> robinsw: Administrator mode -> Hardware -> Monitor -> Configure... -> select your monitor make/model/max aspect
<robinsw> Cheers, JavaGeek
<JavaGeek> robinsw: and it is cleaner if you log off and on the login screen do Menu -> Restart X-Server
<_ryan> gnomefreak: I've got sun-java5 installed (I believe correctly) but I still get "1.4.2" when I do a "java -version"
<gnomefreak> _ryan: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<gnomefreak> _ryan: choose the new java
<JavaGeek> ctrl-alt-backspace kills all the processes
<robinsw> JavaGeek: OK, but where is the Hardware section? Am I looking in System Settings?
<_ryan> cool, I'll give that a shot!  Thank you.
<robinsw> Ah, got it
<robinsw> Cheers.
<gnomefreak> _ryan: update-alternatives is a system wide setting for defaults if you do sudo update-alternatives --all it will let you choose default for everything it knows about
<railk> ... i also get (in dmesg) [17179583.292000]  Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<RadiantFire> can someone share with my why XF86AudioLower is not in the keysym list when I know very well it is
<n3storm> hi everyone
<n3storm> I have found something strange in Kubuntu Dapper
<n3storm> When printing as a user I can't change printer settings
<n3storm> like doble side printing and so
<_ryan> gnomefreak: That is an awesome tip.  I'm going through --all now.  Any idea if I should use the Sun version of rmiregistry?
<n3storm> am I missing something?
<gnomefreak> _ryan: the new one i use the new one on all of the java ones
<_ryan> cool, thanks again
<gnomefreak> anytime
<n3storm> should my user be in the lpadmin group?
<Chozabu> gnomefreak, thanks! that really is a handy tip :D
<gnomefreak> Chozabu: yw
<RadiantFire> :-)
<RadiantFire> so nice to see gnomefreak in the kubuntu channel :-)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<n3storm> I joined the lpadmin group and still cant choose my printer advanced options: resolution, color, dobleside printing
<n3storm> is anybody having this problem?
<bleaked> so here's a bizarre kde question: i have setup up 'quick file browswer' kicker buttons to directories i frequent (you click them, they open to directory x -- it's a kicker applet).  recently i had installed gnome to try it out..after a few days i removed it - now, literally since i have removed gnome, when i click on the quick links, regardless of if they're old, or i create new ones, konqueror appears to be loading in the taskbar, but no
<RadiantFire> bleaked: when you "removed" gnome did you purge it or just remove?
<RadiantFire> every so often gnome and kde don't play well together
<rigonatti> Does anyone can help me with synce ?
<rigonatti> Does anyone can help me with SynCE  ?
<Raven301> bleaked: gnomefreak thanks for the help ... but didn't work
<rigonatti> :(
<gnomefreak> ok lets start again what are you trying to do Raven301 ?
<Raven301> eg in thunderbird there is a html link I click on it and konqeror launches ... I'm trying to get firefox to launch as the default
<gnomefreak> Raven301: ah easy
<Raven301> ok
<gnomefreak> Raven301: sudo update-alternatives --all  (--all because i cant remember if its x-www-browser or not)
<gnomefreak> Raven301: took me a month to figure that out lol
<Raven301> gnomefreak: thanks nice command
<gnomefreak> Raven301: that should do it and i want to say its sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser but i dont remember if thats the section name or not
<Raven301> gnomefreak: yes it is x-www-browser
<Raven301> gnomefreak: big thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<h3sp4wn> Raven301: I fixed that by adding user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http", "/opt/firefox/firefox"); to prefs.js
<Raven301> h3sp4wn: thanks too
<pssc> anyone here able to update http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Hobbsee> pssc: yeah, where's the problem?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can edit that
<pssc> Hobbsee: Riddell: link for UK DVD's should be  http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/6.06/release/
<geneo93> use the text installer for best resualts
<Hhhhh> hello, how do I add a printer?
<n3storm> Hhhhh: go to "system preferences" at the K menu
<Hhhhh> heh, I should have thought of that :) thanks
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> any linux gurus in here?  , i did apt-get autoclean and it removed some libs tha amarok 1.4.0 was using , i want to reinstall them but no sure how
<geneo93> i doubt if that removed any libs
<Chozabu> mark amarok for reinstall?
<Chozabu> sorry, i dont know, but it may work
<geneo93> it just clears cache after install
<robinsw> Howdy, gang
<robinsw> How can I directly edit the X configuration file?
<dr_willis> vi /etc/xorg.conf
<dr_willis> and have a blast
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> maybe it didnt removed libs but it removed something because some scripts no longer work in amark
<dr_willis> as root of course. :P
<robinsw> lol
<dr_willis> backup your existing xorg.conf first
<robinsw> Can't get it to have 1152x768 75hz as a screen mode.
<robinsw> Keep entering those values, but its giving nothing.
<robinsw> There's lots of other xorg.confs with different numbers.
<_manuel> echo "hello" > /dev/world
<dr_willis> ive often used that x modeline generator web site
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> robinsw: did you do dpkg-reconfigure?
<DarkRavenMixage> what does the kubuntu dvd contain????
<dr_willis> it helped me set up my laptop/widescreen
<robinsw> Erm...
<robinsw> No?
<robinsw> N0ctuRnal, what do I type/
<robinsw> ?
<_manuel> chmod 777 /dev/world
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> robinsw: do , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rigonatti> does anyone here use SynCE or RAKi to sync Pocket PCs with Linux ?
<enterprise> test
<_manuel> chown people.people /dev/planet
<robinsw> n0ctuRnal-fieNd, thanks!
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> robinsw: then configure it
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> robinsw: make sure you select the right driver etc
<chavo> chown: `people.people': invalid user
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> robinsw: what video card /driver you use
<cox377> Hey All
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> hey
<robinsw> n0c: GeForce 4 MX
<DarkRavenMixage> what does the kubuntu dvd contain????
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> robinsw: if you installed the nvidia sriver you gonna have 2 different options to select fro9m the driver , the stock driver is nv , the one you should use is NVIDIA
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> robinsw: hit tab to autocomplete nicknames you want to speak to
<geneo93> main and restricted
<elvstone> hello. does kubuntu come preinstalled with any firewall? e.g. does it block any ports by default? i'm trying to get the collaborative editor Gobby working behind a firewall, my router allows the traffic but my kubuntu machine seems to block it (TCP on port 6522).
<elvstone> i'm not really Linux-literate, long time since i used it ;)
<kuzmaster> hello all
<elvstone> so question; if kubuntu really blocks all ports by default, how can i just open up TCP 6522?
<h3sp4wn> I take it you are testing the forwarding from outside the network ?
<h3sp4wn> Kubuntu doesn't block any ports by default
<elvstone> yes, it's from another connection.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> the default install doesnt have a firewall
<elvstone> hm. okay. guess i need to look further at my firewall config then.. hrm.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> if its blocked then possibly by your router  , or the isp maybe?
<elvstone> would be surprised if ISP blocks it, maybe i just kludged with the fw rules..
<Riddell> pssc: try now
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> which firewall did you install?
<elvstone> i just googled and found this article; http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/03/09/tuning-kubuntu.html, which says; "There is no option during installation to configure a firewall, and Kubuntu includes no graphical firewall configurators. Kubuntu installs with no open ports, so strictly speaking it doesn't need one.".. which lead me to believe it's the kubuntu machine blocking.
<elvstone> the fw is an old obsd machine i have here at work.
<bleaked> RadiantFire: sorry, the phone called... i had installed ubuntu-desktop via aptitude, then removed it the same way..
<dr_willis> no open ports - because no services are using them?
<dr_willis> im thinking  that info is lacking..
<dr_willis> and their logic is faulty
<elvstone> dr_willis: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6522            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<elvstone> dr_willis: yea i think so too.
<dr_willis> go to one of those port scanner web sites and sees
<dr_willis> i used ktorrent and other things with out twiddling with any firewall
<pssc> Riddell: thanks that's looking good now
<Riddell> pssc: are you the guy who e-mailed me about it a while ago?
<elvstone> yea. and i installed sshd and it runs fine without me having to open any port, so that's probably not it.. hrm.
<elvstone> my friend who i'm trying out this collaborative editor with nmapped me from outside and said the port was filtered.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is there a way  to find out who made a certain driver or who maintains it?
<elvstone> ah. just telneted from a machine inside the NAT and the port is open.
<elvstone> so nevermind, problem is somewhere else.
<elvstone> thx anyway.
<pssc> Riddell: yeah that's me ;-)
<aeon17x> how do I set kdm as my default login manager?
<dr_willis> dpkg-reconfigure kdm (i think)
<slow-motion> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<KuLover> Anyone here use Karamba? or SuperKaramba?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> waz iz karamba?
<geneo93> its like confabulator
<KuLover> Anyone use it? lol
<geneo93> i dont
<erik__> how do I get kubuntu to play videos from web pages! I've installed all video codecs and plugins with easyubuntu and still it won't play
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> prabably need a flash player
<leira> i want to change my Debian box to kubuntu, but i have LVMs on my disc, it seems the kubuntu Desktop CD cannot handle LVM?
<xDigitalStealthx> has anyone tried to install xgl on kubuntu?
<bleaked> alright, sorry if you've seen this question already, but it's driving me insane: i have setup 'quick file browser' kicker applets for directories i frequent.  recently, i installed the ubuntu-desktop package to try gnome out.  a week or so later, i removed the meta package, which removed what seemed to be most of gnome (aptitude :D).  now, none of these buttons work.  nor does opening mounted cds/flash drives via kio-slave dialog boxes.  
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> xDigitalStealthx: i tried
<bleaked> xDigitalStealthx: yes, i think many people have.  if i'm not mistaken, it's #ubuntu-xgl
<xDigitalStealthx> nocturnal: how did it turn out?
<bleaked> and there are some nice fourm posts on ubuntuforums.com
<leira> i want to change my Debian box to kubuntu, but i have LVMs on my disc, it seems the kubuntu Desktop CD cannot handle LVM?
<xDigitalStealthx> thanx
<bleaked> leira: what do you mean by 'cannot handle'?
<leira> i saw: "The alternate install CD allows you to perform certain specialist installations of Kubuntu. It provides for the following situations: LVM and/or RAID partitioning;"
<leira> so it seems i need alternate CD to install on LVM
<jorugar1> Hola buenas tardes
<jorugar1> sorry
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> xDigitalStealthx: its bad if you use ati card
<xDigitalStealthx> nvidia all the way
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> xDigitalStealthx: it should work well with nvidia
<xDigitalStealthx> any freezing or blotchiness to the desktop?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> xDigitalStealthx: actually it was all nice and cool on ati , but it crashed all the time
<jorugar1> anything knows the spanish room of kubuntu?
<geneo93> #kubuntu-es
<xDigitalStealthx> nocturnal: i see.....thanx for the input
<jorugar1> thanks geneo93
<geneo93> yw
<kuzmaster> hello all
<geneo93> getting any kuz latley
<cox377> how do people go about streaming media using linux, because it always tries to download it before it plays it
<Webu> By the way about streaming media, does anyone know good video stream server?
<Webu> So i could stream a camera to internet
<bleaked> cox377: generally, one needs to have various browswer plug-ins installed.
<bleaked> cox377: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  helps get many things up and running, including streaming support.
<fini> jemand deutsch hier, und kann mir sagen ob es einen deutschen Kubuntu-Channel gibt?
<lithrian> @fini mach mal /list
<lithrian> ja der heit so
<andrew_> what's going on fellas
<psb154> is there a german kubuntu channel for fini?
<fini> yes! i found it! :)
<psb154> :-)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is there a kubuntu channel in canadian?  muahahahhahah
<geneo93> #kubuntu-fr
<geneo93> most canadians speak english
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> lol , yeah ,
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone here uses x800 card or higher?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> with xgl?
<DarkStone> hi
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> hi
<DarkStone> i want to sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<DarkStone> but no such command as chattr?
<DarkStone> i need to lock this file so that my dns values do not change every ten minutes
<mikearthur> can anyone tell me how to remove the tab bar in kopete?
<DarkStone> :|
<DarkStone> does the command chattr exist?
<geneo93> try chat plus tab
<DarkStone> problem solved
<DarkStone> its ok
<DarkStone> i typed the file wrong :|
<DarkStone> now to regain power over my wifi card muhahah >:)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ok , good
<complexity> anyone know how to make aterm fonts alot bigger?
<complexity> i have .xdefaults
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> you can set the font sizes in kcontrol i think
<jorik> anyone else tried opera 9 yet ? is it just me or does it make some pages (slashdot, wikipedia, ...) render looking completely cramped ?
<cossidhon> Hello, my tools menu in konqueror is completely empty. Any ideas?
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> am i disconnected?
<complexity> how when i removed kcontrol
<jorik> im going back to opera 8 anyways
<complexity> i want to set aterm font size ??...
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> complexity: appearance/fonts
<DarkStone> am i lagging?
<DarkStone> someone ping me
<DarkStone> my wifi is messing up
<DarkStone> :S
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ping darkstone
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> haha , its not pinging
<DarkStone> ./ping darkstone
<DarkStone> remove .
<DarkStone> bah ill ping myself
<DarkStone> :\
<DarkStone> ok
<complexity> you ping is fine
<DarkStone> thanks for checkin
<DarkStone> ok
<cossidhon> ./ping darkstone
<DarkStone> one more problem...
<DarkStone> now that i have set my dns
<DarkStone> i cannot access my router
<DarkStone> :|
<DarkStone> because my isp's dns is higher priority than my router's dns
<DarkStone> how do i enable usage of both?
<cossidhon> My tools-menu in konqueror is empty...
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<complexity> wtf i dont have kcontrol
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> complexity: u said u removed it
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> complexity: if u removed it then u dont have it
<complexity> yes i dont have kdonctorl
<complexity> i dont want it
<complexity> i just want to change fonts in aterm
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<complexity> make it big
<complexity> i cant see it good'
<_ryan> I'm having some trouble with the kaffeine-mozilla plug-in.  I've got it installed and it shows up in firefox "about:plugins" but when I try to open a video I get "file could not be opened because the associated helper application does not exist."  Any suggestions?
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> why why
<cox377> bleaked: sorry i meant over shared drives
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<complexity> wtf
<complexity> ..
<Wikipedia-Gast> why?
<slow-motion> bye
<aeon17x> How do I enable smooth scrolling in konqueror?
<tsdgeos> shift arrow up/down
<tsdgeos> is that what you mean?
<aeon17x> I mean, with the mouse
<aeon17x> while using the scroll wheel
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<tsdgeos> aeon17x: ah, iirc you need a code patch for that
<aeon17x> I see
* aeon17x goes back to using Firefox
* eXCeSS says good becuase ff is 'teh shyt'
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> wiki, why did ur mama drop u as a child?
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> why?
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> why
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> why
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<Wikipedia-Gast> life is a cookie
<BlankB> Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic
<aeon17x> zee!
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<jvz> hey guys, has anyone seen mez lately?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<pi1l> hello, my system hangs up periodicaly when using nvidia driver.. does anybody know how to fix it?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b wikipedia-gast!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<gnomefreak> maybe 2 days ago
<nalioth> jvz: his emails go unreturned, and he's not been seen in a few months
<nalioth> gnomefreak: you saw mez (was he identified as mez?)
<jvz> mmkay...
<gnomefreak> nalioth: he was seen in -ops dancing
<gnomefreak> nalioth: i didnt know if he was ided or not
<gnomefreak> id'ed
<jvz> if he's the only admin of the en-gb translator team, I don't see how anyone else can get approved to translate on launchpad...
<nalioth> jvz: i apologize, he was logged in yesterday
<Dragoonz> will the kubuntu desktp run under ltsp
<jvz> ah
<nalioth> jvz: i suggest you use /memoserv to get with him
<jvz> /memoserv
<nalioth> i am in the same boat as you, jvz
<nalioth> jvz: /msg memoserv help
<jvz> dur, the bot?
<jvz> oh, right
* gnomefreak tried the email thing with him once
<jvz> never use that bot
<gnomefreak> jvz: i think its /memoserv list  that will show you a list of messages that you got while not logged on iirc
<jvz> hmm, I'm usually logged on...
<gnomefreak> jvz: i think to send its /memoserv <nick> message
<jvz> and I think memoserv is like, too busy to help me :(
<jvz> I propose that Kubuntu moves to OFTC.net like Debian did
<jvz> anyone here know much about avc's like Ogg, Matroska, or AVI?
<geneo93> jvz mplayer plays them
<jvz> a likely story; have you tried out 1.0try8?
<jvz> er, 1.0pre8
<cox377> does anyone know why when ever you open a media file on a networkj drive kubuntu tries to download it before it plays it, is it possible to stream straight away?
<jvz> what kind of network drive?
<jvz> like, smb? or nfs?
<jvz> because if you have it mounted somewhere (e.g. you mount a shared drive to /media/somedrive), it won't need to download it
<jvz> it'd just stream directly via the file system
<cox377> jvz: how do u go about mounting the drive?
<Webu> Is there some kind of partiotioning software on Kubuntu?
<seashell11> qtparted
<seashell11> or gparted
<Webu> I just need to partition my newly added 200gb disk
<seashell11> sudo apt-get install qtparted
<seashell11> then sudo qtparted
<Webu> Ookey, with it i can make my new disk appear?
<seashell11> it should have your disk listed, and it will apear after you partition it and mount it
<apokryphos> !partition
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<jero> question: how do i enable grub if i installed ubuntu and now i have to install win xp?
<apokryphos> gah, not that
<apokryphos> oh actually, it mentions qtparted, yeah.
<cox377> has anyone here used logmein??
<Webu> !stream
<ubotu> I know nothing about stream
<Webu> !video
<ubotu> I know nothing about video
<Webu> Does anyone know a good video streaming software?
<jero> question: how do i enable grub if i installed ubuntu and now i have to install win xp?
<Bazzi> jero: with a live cd after installing winxp
<jero> ok so is there a command i must enter with the ubuntu livecd?
<jero> to jsut install grub
<jero> because i did not see the option on the gui
<Bazzi> the command is like "sudo grub-install hda1", but I don't know it by heart
<cox377> !logmein
<ubotu> I know nothing about logmein
<jero> thank you
<gnomefreak> Bazzi: isnt it /dev/hda1?
<Bazzi> as I said, I don't know it by heart so it may as well be /dev/hda1
* gnomefreak sticks with grub-install it puts it on MBR by default iirc
<Webu> Qtparted owns your ass, thanks!
<jero> thanks guys
<Bazzi> gparted is better maintained though, Webu :P
<jvz> okay, I have an idea for an extension to the BitTorrent protocol, let me know what you think
<vandal> hey everyone, does anyone know why on kubuntu server i always get "out memory error" from putty or my screen will just freeze up and i will have to reconnect?
<jvz> torrents would have the ability to add other protocols as mirrors for uploading (e.g. ftp, http, rsync)
<jvz> that way, you could add fast ftp servers and whatnot to torrents to encourage the exclusive usage of torrents
<jvz> is that viable?
<Bazzi> jvz: it's a somewhat nice idea, but it hasn't quite succeeded yet
<jvz> Bazzi: has someone tried it yet?
<Bazzi> well the idea of course is floating around for a while
<h3sp4wn> I don't think that is a good idea - any decent sized isp will have popular images in its webcaches anyway (so you won't get the file from the actual ftp server anyway)
<Bazzi> but I guess nobody has figured out a sane way to implement it
<Bazzi> or needed it that much so far
<jvz> I guess it also depends on the limitations of http and ftp (e.g. whether or not you can download arbitrary chunks)
<Bazzi> most well-configured webservers do allow that
<Bazzi> but then again you cannot quite control the userlimit/bw in a sane way
<jvz> that's what I was thinking
<Bazzi> a torrent could be as bad as a DDoS for a http server
<jvz> could treat an ftp server as a super-seed
<vandal> anyone? no one else has had any odd ssh timeouts with kubuntu? it only happens on this box
<osiris> ssh'ed into kubuntu for 3 days straight.  no timeouts here
<vandal> hrmm...
<vandal> mine just freezes sometimes or putty will get some garbled packet or out of memory error
<elijahblue> hi all..im new here:)
<osiris> vandal, havent tried with the putty client
<vandal> ahh
<vandal> i have other boxes (redhat ones etc..) that never do it
<osiris> sshed from mandriva to kubuntu
<vandal> wondering if it's just a config problem or something
<osiris> might be a putty issue
<vandal> possible as well, but never had the issue on any other box, rh, bsd etc..
<vandal> just this kubuntu one :(
<Webu> Why qtparted says 9.44gb used in my new 200gb driver?
<Webu> Just made it ext3 and formatted it
<elijahblue> im a newbie here...i wanted to know....is the kubuntu GUI installer nice & safe?
<Webu> elijahblue, i think it really is
<Webu> elijahblue, just used it
<elijahblue> Webu: ok glad to know dat:) i asked coz im afraid of doing anything to my brother's win partition..
<Webu> Worked greatly for me
<Webu> Though installed to an empty disk
<_ryan> anyone have a clue as to why kaffeine keeps locking up for a while and then coming back while I'm streaming a trailer?  I've tried increasing the videobuffer to 2000.
<Webu> But i'm almost sure it can use free space from another pertition
<mossman> Hello all.  Has anyone had any problems with cedega and Kubuntu?
<osiris> elijahblue, went fairly well for me, other than issues with my sata drive
<Webu> Hey, after formatting and activating my new 200gb disk, do i need to mount it or something?
<[Nirvana] > Webu: most likely
<Webu> Any ideas how?
<[Nirvana] > do you know what hd# it is?
<elijahblue> i  REALLY wanna know....how fast is kubuntu daper?
<Webu> Yes
<[Nirvana] > is it empty? or is it partition
<Webu> A new empty disk
<Webu> I partiotioned it with qtparted
<Webu> To one big partition
<[Nirvana] > elijahblue: Boot: FAAAST, normal: mildly faster
<h3sp4wn> elijahblue: Compared to what ? I think it is quite slow
<Webu> Then activated
<[Nirvana] > Webu: so it's formatted to ext3?
<Webu> Yep
<Webu> One weird thing, why does qtparted say there's 9.44gb used in that disc?
<[Nirvana] > and you know what hd# it is? You can type cat /proc/partitions to find out
<Webu> Even i just formatted it
<Webu> Yes, hda, hdb etc, then partitions hdb1 for example
<Webu> OOO!
<Webu> I booted my computer
<[Nirvana] > OK,
<Webu> Disk appeared automatically
<Webu> To system:/media
<elijahblue> is ubuntu faster or kubuntu? ;)
<Webu> But its not mounted
<[Nirvana] > 10GB is used because when you formatted the disk, 5% of the disk is dedicated to root
<[Nirvana] > elijahblue: it shouldn't make a difference
<Webu> Okey, got it and found it
<Webu> Use qtparted, format, activate
<Webu> Reboot, open konqueror, select mount
<Webu> Hmm
<Webu> Didn't work..
<[Nirvana] > Webu: so create a directory in which you'd like to mount it, then pop open /etc/fstab as root user and fill in a new line
<Webu> mount: /dev/hdb1 not found in file /etc/fstab
<Webu> Yeps
<Webu> By the way
<Webu> Why does old disk appear 196gb, and new 200gb
<Webu> Even they are both 200gb and same model
<Webu> Seagates
<geneo93> because of format
<Webu> Is it because of swap in first disc?
<Webu> [Nirvana] , should you always activate the only one partition in a new disk?
<Webu> Is it possible to connect Kubuntu to a Win XP computer?
<Webu> And make a home network between them
<[Nirvana] > Webu: you can activate as many partitions as you want, and for a home network between XP and Kubuntu, you want Samba
<Webu> Samba hmm
<Webu> Okey i get it
<Webu> Just making a linux server
<Webu> I'm full of windows
<[Nirvana] > howto: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Samba_Server
<Webu> Need to try something better
<Webu> Great
<Webu> I'm well experienced in windows, but linux is totally different feeling
<Webu> So first time, don't know how to use this well ;-D
<Webu> [Nirvana] , does samba do the job if i want to get XP computer to internet through my Kubuntu server?
<[Nirvana] > Webu: no
<Webu> Any ideas what would do it?
<[Nirvana] > Webu: to do that, your going to need two eth ports on the Kubuntu box and a crossover cable
<Webu> I've got many network cards and they appear in network tools
<[Nirvana] > and then a packet/NAT routing program or something, maybe try GuideDog?
<[Nirvana] > and as for a crossover cable?
<Webu> And of course got cables to connect pc's
<Webu> I've used same system a long time with XP machines
<[Nirvana] > Webu: then find a packet/NAT routing program or something, maybe try GuideDog?
<Webu> Now i'm switching server to Linux and need to get same system to work
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> does anyone know how to turn off the amazon link from the album covers in amarok?
<Webu> Okey, i will try it soon
<[Nirvana] > I don't know how to do it in Linux (on Windows, it's called ICS I think) but I do know that you should search apt: sudo apt-cache search <keyword> and then to further refine searches, add |grep <refinedkeyword>, so in all it would be sudo apt-cache search forward |grep packet  where forward=keyword and packet=refined keyword
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> [Nirvana] : wth did u just call my mama?
<elijahblue> one question: does firefox open faster in ubuntu or kubuntu?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> elijahblue: i think it depends on ur system performance
<elijahblue> still in general??
<Webu> Ookey
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> it only takes a second to open on my kubuntu machine
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> but i got a fast pc
<[Nirvana] > n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: no...I don't think I did
<Webu> [Nirvana] , so you can create a directory to mount my another driver anywhere in system?
<[Nirvana] > yes
<Webu> Linux is little differet
<[Nirvana] > in windows, you have My Computer, which houses all the drives, C, D ,E etc
<Webu> Yes
<[Nirvana] > in Linux, you have / and every drive/folder/directory gets mounted under it
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> [Nirvana] : yeah i know . i had no clue what u were talking about ... so   ...
<Webu> Oh yeah
<elijahblue> i see
<[Nirvana] > so if I mount my windows drive in linux, I can mount it to wherever I chose, so I mounted to /media/windows, in Windows, when you mount a drive, it gets assigned a letter
<[Nirvana] > n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: I was responding to: [14:25]  <n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> [Nirvana] : wth did u just call my mama?
<Webu> Damn, konqueror won't allow me to create directory /files
<[Nirvana] > also in linux, you may not be able to create a directory just anywhere
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> [Nirvana] : i know , dont worry about it , its a joke
<Webu> Should i put the mount directory to some kind of recommended directory?
<[Nirvana] > because all the average user owns is anything under their /home/username/ directory
<[Nirvana] > but, you can create a directory in the command line (or by using the command kdesu konqueror and using konqy in root mode)
<[Nirvana] > in the CLI: mkdir /path/to/dir/you/wanna/make
<Webu> Ooh okey, so then i could put files directory to /
<Webu> Argh, i could create files-directory*
<[Nirvana] > in the konqueror as root user methood: press alt F2 and type --> kdesu konqueror
<[Nirvana] > your probably better off using the konqueror methood until you get used to CLI
<Webu> Yes.
<Webu> I don't feel comfy in CLI after using windows for ages
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is there a way to find out who made or maintains a driver???
<Webu> I just cant remember all the commands and all feels so oldish
<BanskuZ> CLI?
<Webu> Command Line Interface i think
<lowtech> usually mount points are created in /mnt/
<[Nirvana] > n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: yes, in adept look for the maintainer field of the pkg
<Webu> So is it recommended to use /mnt/ or /media or something?
<Webu> My /mnt/ directory is emptty
<Webu> Empty
<BanskuZ> Adept 8(
<[Nirvana] > it doesn't really matter
<Webu> Just thought where my first hard disk is mounted
<lowtech> oh, yeah. probably /media/ in kubuntu
<Webu> Where Linux is
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> [Nirvana] : ok , ty
<[Nirvana] > Webu: I think in Kubuntu /media is used
<eXCeSS> yeah it is
<Webu> Ok
<lowtech> using /media/ is just a way to standardize
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> [Nirvana] : but how can i find out which pkg my soundcard is using?
<Webu> Theres cdrom and cdrom0 in my media
<eXCeSS>  . . .   /media/sdb1 is where my hd1 is
<Webu> cdrom is a shortcut to somewhere
<Webu> I cant see my hard drives here
<Webu> Or, my first hard drive is the Linux driver where the / is located
<lowtech> if they are listed, /etc/fstab will show where they are mounted
<Webu> So maybe that's why it's not in /media/ because its the /
<Webu> I think i'll mount my another driver to /media/
<[Nirvana] > yeah, the drive mounted as / does not show up in /media
<Webu> [Nirvana] , first time i knew something right just by myself :-)
<darkrad> when i type "dmesg", from which file the text is shown?
<Webu> Where's my FLOPPY driver :-O?
<[Nirvana] > but it does show in in media:/ in konqueror
<darkrad> !dmesg
<ubotu> I know nothing about dmesg
<darkrad> when i type "dmesg", from which file the text is shown?
<darkrad> is taken i mean
<v3ctor> media:/ in konqueror would be for removable media
<[Nirvana] > darkrad: I think all the logfiles in /var/log
<[Nirvana] > v3ctor: Or as a "My Computer", but yeah, the original intention was removable stuff
<v3ctor> darkrad: /var/log/dmesg
<Webu> So i created a directory and now i edit mounts
<Webu> [Nirvana] , how to mount my floppy?
<oputres> Hi! How do I check out if I have ndiswrapper installed and if not, how do I install it?
<Webu> It doesn't seem to be here
<DarkStone> woot
<DarkStone> everything is up and runnig
<DarkStone> running*
<DarkStone> :)
<DarkStone> one last thing
<DarkStone> how do install java plugin for firefox
<DarkStone> :S
<v3ctor> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<DarkStone> ty
<Webu> What are recommended mounting options for a regular 200gb ide disk?
<elijahblue> why does firefox so slower than opera or konqueror?
<[Nirvana] > firefox = gtk
<[Nirvana] > DarkStone: you could use easyubuntu to install it
<h3sp4wn> firefox is pretty fast if you just the mozilla.org one
<[Nirvana] > yeah
<[Nirvana] > because ours had Ubuntu patches and stuff which degrade performance
<DarkStone> easyubuntu?
<[Nirvana] > !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<[Nirvana] > easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<[Nirvana] > or the MANual way: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mahmoud> hi
<[Nirvana] > hello
<Webu> Hey people what names do i use mounting floppy disk?
<mahmoud> can anyone help me setting up wpa on kubuntu 6.06?
<[Nirvana] > floppy?
<Webu> Is it like fd0?
<[Nirvana] > that's the device name, what do you need this name for?
<Webu> To mount it, /dev/fd0
<Webu> It's not mounted yet
<[Nirvana] > ok
<[Nirvana] > so first
<Webu> What type is floppy?
<Webu> defaults?
<[Nirvana] > hmm, lemme check
<Webu> And options
<Webu> I'm not sure what to put
<elijahblue> should i compile firefox from source? :(
<mahmoud> no one?
<oputres> Please, how do I check if I got ndiswrapper installet and if not, how do I install it? I'm such a newbie at Kubuntu/linux
<h3sp4wn> elijahblue: Just get the binaries from mozilla.org and put it in /opt/firefox
<eXCeSS> oputres: try to apt get it and see if it says its already installed
<elijahblue> i see
<mahmoud> no one ever tried to set up wpa?
<[Nirvana] > !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<[Nirvana] > mahmoud: check the wiki
<[Nirvana] > !wpa
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<mahmoud> but this is for ubuntu
<Webu> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<Webu> AAA!
<[Nirvana] > lol
<oputres> What does "!ndiswrapper" do? Do I just type it in the Terminal?
<eXCeSS> guys as a quick question, is there anything to look for in lappys to be sure theyre linux friendly or does linux support everything becuase its awesome like that
<Webu> That's the key word
<[Nirvana] > oputres: follow the link
<word> the key?
<word> :P
<[Nirvana] > he means keyword word... (redundant...)
<word> I know :P
<mahmoud> @nirvana, These instructions are targeted toward Ubuntu 5.10 (breezy). For Ubuntu 6.06 (dapper) see [WWW]  http://wiki.debian.org/WPA, section debian etch (testing/unstable).
<mahmoud> as far as I understand it is not for kubuntu
<_ryan> anyone have tips for getting kaffeine to stream quicktime better?  The application locks up ever 20 or 30 seconds.
<[Nirvana] > mahmoud: try anyway? Ubuntu = Kubuntu in the heart anyways
<Webu> !harddisk
<ubotu> I know nothing about harddisk
<eXCeSS> _ryan: try a different program
<Webu> !disk
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<Webu> !mount
<[Nirvana] > oputres: read here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<Webu> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<_ryan> eXCeSS: I'll give it a shot
<DarkStone> uhh
<mahmoud> its referring me to a debian wiki....?!
<DarkStone> sohaib@sohaib-laptop:~/easyubuntu$ ./configure
<DarkStone> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<DarkStone> :|
<Webu> [Nirvana] , if i stick an usb stick to my computer, does kubuntu automatically detect and mount it?
<eXCeSS> mahmoud: kubuntu is built on debian
<Webu> Or do i have always mount them first or?
<eXCeSS> Webu: yes
<Webu> How about usb hard disk?
<mahmoud> I see, thank you
<DarkStone> welp!
<eXCeSS> Webu: mine does
<DarkStone> sohaib@sohaib-laptop:~/easyubuntu$ ./configure
<DarkStone> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<eXCeSS> Webu: if not then restart it should
<Webu> Ok
<martynda> hi, i have100% CPU usage with amarok 1.4 and xine, can anyone help please?
<eXCeSS> Webu: or you can edit the fstab to audomatically mount it
<eXCeSS> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Webu> Thanks
<[Nirvana] > martynda: what does top say is eating the memory?
<DarkStone> someone help me
<eXCeSS> Webu: np
<DarkStone> sohaib@sohaib-laptop:~/easyubuntu$ ./configure
<DarkStone> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<[Nirvana] > martynda: and are you up-to-date
<eXCeSS> DarkStone: what are you trying to do
<Webu> !ftp
<ubotu> <reply>  FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<eXCeSS> DarkStone: besudes ./configure
<[Nirvana] > DarkStone: no ./configure
<[Nirvana] > instructions are on the download page
<martynda> [Nirvana] : yes, i'm up to date, and amarokapp is eating up cycles
<oputres> The guide tells me to go to System > Administration > Networking but I don't have a Administration folder. Is there an opposit in Kubuntu? The guide is for Gnome based Ubuntu.
<DarkStone> excess
<martynda> [Nirvana] : it's not consisten though, sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't
<eXCeSS> DarkStone: yes
<DarkStone> im trying to compile a source
<eXCeSS> DarkStone: check the instructions as nirvana said
<[Nirvana] > DarkStone: For Easyubuntu?
<DarkStone> yes
<[Nirvana] > which v. did you download?
<DarkStone> 3.0
<Webu> !usb
<[Nirvana] > 3.01 (already compiled) nighly snapshot, or bleeding edge?
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb
<Webu> !usb disk
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb disk
<DarkStone> 3.0 only
<Webu> Okey, now i need software to my brand new Kubuntu server
<[Nirvana] > !wherearethecommandsfound
<ubotu> I know nothing about wherearethecommandsfound
<DarkStone> i got it from the link in the irc channel
<Webu> Apache..
<Webu> Is ftpd best ftp server?
<[Nirvana] > maybe, I usually see proftpd used
<martynda> vstf i used a bit too i think
<[Nirvana] > for a guide on settings up stuff, poke around doc.gwos.org and ubuntuguide.org
<martynda> vsftp*
<kerian> I've used proftpd and pure-ftpd... both are fine.... been meaning to try vsftp the next time I setup ftp (which may be awhile)
<[Nirvana] > DarkStone: if you wanna compile easyubuntu
<DarkStone> ?
<[Nirvana] > DarkStone: then download the nightly snapshot instead of the compiled package
<DarkStone> from where?
<[Nirvana] > download pg
<DarkStone> pg?
<[Nirvana] > http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html --> bottom of this page
<Webu> Ookey, only problem is there any video stream servers avaible in linux
<[Nirvana] > pg = posgresql... :( I meant page
<DarkStone> ok
<Webu> Need to stream webcam video to internet
<[Nirvana] > type in command:  sudo apt-cache search video |grep stream
<[Nirvana] > and read the pkg descriptions
<[Nirvana] > for further pakage descriptions
<Webu> Lets try
<v3ctor> vls
<Webu> Dang
<DarkStone> nirvana
<DarkStone> sohaib@sohaib-laptop:~/easyubuntu$ cd EasyUbuntu_2006-XX-XX
<DarkStone> bash: cd: EasyUbuntu_2006-XX-XX: No such file or directory
<DarkStone> sohaib@sohaib-laptop:~/easyubuntu$ sudo python easyubuntu.in
<DarkStone> python: can't open file 'easyubuntu.in': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<DarkStone> error! :(
<Webu> I'm at konqueror and cant found my new disk here
<[Nirvana] > for further package descriptions, search here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/   ... but apt-cache search should be alright
<Webu> It shows if i use "Storage media"
<DarkStone> :S
<Webu> But in konqueror i cant see it straight
<[Nirvana] > DarkStone: replace X's with the version number, or for a quicker way, replace X's with *
<Webu> If i use "Storage media" i cant get root rights
<[Nirvana] > so try --> cd EasyUbuntu_2006-*-*
<v3ctor> apt:/ in konq is pretty good for searching for packages also
<[Nirvana] > Webu: Did you set the right permissions in /etc/fstab?
<Webu> "only root can mount"
<DarkStone>   File "easyubuntu.in", line 33, in ?
<DarkStone>     replace(confdir)
<DarkStone>   File "/home/sohaib/easyubuntu/EasyUbuntu_2006-06-22/EasyUbuntu/detect.py", line 155, in replace
<DarkStone>     os.popen("chown -R "+os.getlogin()+":"+os.getlogin()+" "+confdir)
<DarkStone> OSError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<Webu> Yes, but i cant mount this
<martynda> is there a list of commands such ast smb:/ apt:/ etc in konq?
<|lostbyte|> Hi ! guys..
<Webu> I'm not root
<Ashex> How do I extract a RAR file that is password protected?
<Webu> If i use konqueror with roots, cant find the disk
<|lostbyte|> Ashex, unrar x file.rar and type in the password when it askes.
<[Nirvana] > Ashex: do you have unrar-nonfree installed?
<|lostbyte|> BRB
<Webu> I found solution
<[Nirvana] > Ashex: Of course I mean unrar, or unrar-free :P I don't make mistakes ....
<eXCeSS> !osd
<ubotu> I know nothing about osd
<Ashex> Heh
<Ashex> okay, I was using Ark I think
<Webu> Omg omg it works
<chiaretta> hey anyone have the speedtouch package?? I can't found it on my repository
<Webu> [Nirvana] , is it normal i cannot write to the new disk i mounted without root permission?
<v3ctor> martynda: don't k now of any list..but i love audiocd:/
<Webu> Or do i need to configure something?
<[Nirvana] > Webu: to be able to write to it, you must do some magic in /etc/fstab to give yourself permissions
<martynda> would be REALLY nice to get a list, seems i keep discovering new ones all the time
<v3ctor> same here
<martynda> i use smb:/ and ftp:/ all the time
<Webu> [Nirvana] , so its normal you need roots to write anywhere expect your home
<[Nirvana] > yes
<eXCeSS> Webu: run kate with sudo and edit it
<v3ctor> i used sftp:/ and audiocd:/ all the time
<Webu> Ok
<[Nirvana] > root owns your computer, but you also own your house
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is there a app that has an option to play ogg/mp3/wav/flac backwards?
<[Nirvana] > computer was supposed to be country ^^
<[Nirvana] > so think of root as the gov't :P
<Webu> Yeps.
<Webu> Just thought if i put my apache public_html to my hdb, i always need roots to edit files or anything
<Webu> That sounds pretty dumb
<eXCeSS> no you can edit the folder to let everyone edit it
<eXCeSS> like all my hard drives i have so i can make folders etc
<eXCeSS> you set the permissions once and youre good
<[Nirvana] > Webu: It is secure though
<Webu> Ok, is it smart to put public_html to hdb and use ftp to access there as well
<Webu> Is it possible to make ssh access there as well?
<Webu> Or shh is only for home directorys?
<[Nirvana] > for server stuff, read: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu and http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/ServerGuide
<Webu> Okey, how to get root rights in console
<Webu> Something like sudo -?
<[Nirvana] > sudo su
<Webu> Ok thanks
<h3sp4wn> sudo -i
<xDigitalStealthx> by any chance, does anyone know how to change the screen resolution in compiz?
<DarkStone> how do i check kernel version?
<[Nirvana] > and exit to go back to normal user
<[Nirvana] > uname -a
<[Nirvana] > DarkStone: uname -a and it should show Linux computer-name 2.6.15-25-686 where the 2.6.15 is the kernel name
<DarkStone> ok
<[Nirvana] > or for only the kernel name
<[Nirvana] > uname -r
<DarkStone> and if i wanted to update
<DarkStone> how would i do that
<mikearthur> why would you want to?
<[Nirvana] > DarkStone: sudo apt-get update && sudp apt-get upgrade  ??
<DarkStone> um
<DarkStone> i think so
<[Nirvana] > sudp = sudo ^^
<mikearthur> you think what?
<DarkStone> is there not a new kernel coming soon?
<[Nirvana] > well
<DarkStone> one with wifi improvement or something?
<gnomefreak> [Nirvana] : dist-upgrade for new kernel for your versionm
<gnomefreak> -m
<mikearthur> what card do you have
<gnomefreak> DarkStone: not for dapper
<DarkStone> ok
<[Nirvana] > *-23 was updated to *-25 because of a security report
<gnomefreak> DarkStone: 2.6.15-25 was just released for dapper
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> i have 2.6.15-23
<DarkStone> :|
<[Nirvana] > sudo you gotta update!
<[Nirvana] > make sure dapper-security is activated!
<DarkStone> erm
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> is it critical?
<sorush20> hi guys I have lost the copy to and move to buttons all of a sudden what can I do?
<DarkStone> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   ?
<[Nirvana] > lemme show you the report (it prolly isn't.. I didn't update yet and I'm still breathing)
<DarkStone> lol
<DarkStone> is it sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade to update?
<[Nirvana] > report: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2006-June/000342.html
<[Nirvana] > DarkStone: yes
<DarkStone> O.O
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> il update then
<DarkStone> ^_^
<[Nirvana] > DarkStone: and if you get an error that packages are kept back, you have to -->  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<DarkStone> with both commands
<DarkStone> apt-get update and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<[Nirvana] > try sudo apt-get update again ?
<DarkStone> same
<[Nirvana] > you haven't modified your sources.list have you?
<Tommy2k4> grr kopete wont sign into msn (server unavailable) and gaim doesnt open when i click the icon o_o
<eXCeSS> tom
<eXCeSS> reboot
<DarkStone> nirvana
<DarkStone> no
<Tommy2k4> kk
<DarkStone> i havent
<DarkStone> :|
<[Nirvana] > Tommy2k4: in a konsole  --> sudo killall gaim - then --> gaim
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> !xine
<ubotu> I know nothing about xine
<SurfnKid> anyone know how to use mc
<SurfnKid> have 2 linux boxes
<DarkStone> my sources list is empty
<word> hm...what's a command to see if /dev/sda exists?
<[Nirvana] > Tommy2k4: Or get amsn.. it has voice/cam support and gaim/kopete don't
<eXCeSS> !mount
<SurfnKid> need to know how to connect to the other box to pull up the root dir
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<DarkStone> is it in /etc/sources.list?
<eXCeSS> fdisk -ls
<DarkStone> or am i looking in the wrong place?
<macd>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<eXCeSS> word: fdisk -ls
<mikearthur> [Nirvana] : kopete has both those features
<iNiku> [Nirvana] : does the dapper amsn work for you?
<DarkStone> yeh my sources list has some sources in it
<[Nirvana] > mikearthur: it does now?
<DarkStone> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<[Nirvana] > iNiku: yes
<iNiku> [Nirvana] : it segfaults here
<word> eXCeSS: No like a way that if it doesn't exist the command will fail
<[Nirvana] > remove --purge and reinstall? happened to me once
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> which engine should be used with amarok?
<iNiku> [Nirvana] : yeah, just trying that now
<DarkStone> [Nirvana]  this is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16208
<iNiku> would be weird, though...
<mikearthur> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: shouldn't matter hugely, I prefer xine
<[Nirvana] > or install cvs amsn, when you download, do ./configure, then make, then make deb and install the deb it makes
<mikearthur> Tommy2k4: The MSN network is down
<Tommy2k4> ty
<[Nirvana] > n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: xine or gstreamer
<oputres> Aparently I need ndiswrapper-utils. How do I get this? Should I write apt-get ndiswrapper-utils in the Terminal? Does apt-get even work in Kubuntu? It doesn't seems like that.
<iNiku> [Nirvana] : is the cvs version reasonably stable?
<mikearthur> why not use Kopete, it supports everything, and doesn't look SO ugly!
<[Nirvana] > oputres: apt-get does work
<iNiku> mikearthur: kopete is soo uncomfortable
<[Nirvana] > oputres: sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-utils
<[Nirvana] > oputres: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<mikearthur> iNiku: "uncomfortable" how?
<iNiku> mikearthur: it doesn't have any usable message notification mechanisms, for one thing
<iNiku> I tried it for a couple of days and it drove me crazy
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> mikearthur: what does the engine do ?
<mikearthur> how do you mean?
<mikearthur> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: plays the music
<[Nirvana] > amsn + tcl/tk 8.5 w/AA = heaven
<iNiku> mikearthur: or actually, I'm not sure now if that was what I disliked about it the most... but there was something I didn't like at all
<iNiku> [Nirvana] : AA?
<Tommy2k4> kopete crashes when i accept someones webcam
<mikearthur> its pretty customisable
<Tommy2k4> it also crashes when amarok crashes
<mikearthur> Tommy2k4: works for me
<[Nirvana] > Antialiasing so it's not ugly
<iNiku> ahh
<DarkStone> [Nirvana]  this is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16208
<mikearthur> font rendering is still horrendous, and the theming
<Tommy2k4> i use kopete cos gaim is ugly
<DarkStone> is there anything missing?
<iNiku> [Nirvana] : nope, amsn still crashes after reinstalling
<[Nirvana] > now if only sf.net's cvs was up so I can get AA working again
<Tommy2k4> and gaim kept flashing the window when there was no new msgs
<mikearthur> different strokes for different folks :)
<iNiku> gaim 2 is pretty nice
<mikearthur> its still GTK
<iNiku> I could not use 1.x though
<[Nirvana] > iNiku:  install nightly snapshot amsn, when you download, do ./configure, then make, then make deb and install the deb it makes
<iNiku> hated it
<oputres> Aah, the sudo part. Still I get an error saying Incorrect operation ndiswrapper (and ndiswrapper-utils). I can't find the ndiswrapper in Add/remove program either :(
<Tommy2k4> ooo almost a goal to argentina
<iNiku> [Nirvana] : yeah, if I get around to it... gaim2 is serving me reasonably well atm
<[Nirvana] > oputres:I bet ndis is in universe and you don't have it enabled
<iNiku> [Nirvana] : I used to run amsn before and I liked it, though
<iNiku> amsn is also the only IM thingy on linux that even somewhat implements the new MSN file transfer protocol
<iNiku> (meaning reasonable transfer rates)
<[Nirvana] > oputres: do you have universe enabled?
<iNiku> gaim and kopete only support the old protocol that goes via MSN servers and is dead slow
<oputres> What do you meen by that? How do I enable universe? Sorry, I'm such a newbie at this
<Webu> Dang
<Webu> I dont even know wheres my apache2 public_html
<Webu> Apache conf is so different
<[Nirvana] > oputres: --> cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste it at kubuntu.pastebin.com
<[Nirvana] > oputres: cat /etc/apt/sources.list is a command you type at the konsole btw
<[Nirvana] > oh shit... 3:32... brb in 2 I gotta eat breakfast
<[Nirvana] > that is... shoot ^^
<iNiku> is that 3:30 AM or PM?
<iNiku> as in... early or late breakfast?
<[Nirvana] > late
<[Nirvana] > see.. Kubuntu makes me starve
<[Nirvana] > I'm switching to Windows!
<iNiku> yeah. you should sue canonical
<[Nirvana] > oh wait.. Windows sucks!
<[Nirvana] > time for a Mac!
<iNiku> you can run ubuntu on a mac...
<Ashex> !tell me about pastebin
<[Nirvana] > time for a SPARC
<[Nirvana] > Ashex: kubuntu.pastebin.com is so people don't paste in the channel
<[Nirvana] > popcorns done..
<Ashex> [Nirvana] : I know
<iNiku> popcorn for breakfast? ugh.
<Ashex> I was checking what ubotu said
<iNiku> in fact... popcorn? ugh.
<[Nirvana] > popcorn till the toast is done
<Webu> Omg wheres my apache public html
<Webu> No idea where is it
<[Nirvana] > ..--> /var/www?
<Webu> Hmm looks like it
<Webu> Could see it from apache2.conf
<Webu> Couldn't
<oputres> Well, saving in pastebin.com seems to be down for the moment. Anyway, there were only a lot of commented lines (#)
<iNiku> probably somewhere in /etc/apache/conf.d/*?
<h3sp4wn> Webu: Have you enabled userdir
<iNiku> haven't actually looked at apache on ubuntu but that seems to be how most distros do it now
<[Nirvana] > oputres..
<[Nirvana] > !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Webu> What's userdi
<[Nirvana] > go there vv
<iNiku> Webu: I mean, you should be able to find it in one of the files under /etc/apache/conf.d
<iNiku> or /etc/httpd/conf.d
<Webu> I check it
<Webu> There's just "charset"-file in conf.d
<oputres> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16210 Cool function btw...
<Webu> Time to go bed now, good night to all!
<Webu> --->
<|lostbyte|> Webu, Goodnight :)
<andrisp> hello all.. is it possible kde taskbar not to show, for example, '#kubuntu - Konversation', but just 'Konversation' ?
<[Nirvana] > oputres: Where are you from?
<oputres> Sweden
<[Nirvana] > I think it's down
<[Nirvana] > i tried pinging
<oputres> Aah, the server from were apt-get gets the necessery files?
<[Nirvana] > what's a country code for a country neer sweden?
<[Nirvana] > italy!
<[Nirvana] > or no, that's switzerland
<oputres> Finland, Norway or Denmark
<[Nirvana] > country code?
<h3sp4wn> 276 is germany
<[Nirvana] > 2 letter country code
<oputres> Try Germany then, it's just south of us
<[Nirvana] > like ca =  canada, se = sweded
<[Nirvana] > sweden^
<oputres> Then it's probably Fi, no and dk
<[Nirvana] > germany = de?
<[Nirvana] > or yeah, it is
<[Nirvana] > !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<[Nirvana] > go there and make a sources.list
<oputres> By flight or train? :) How do i get there?
<[Nirvana] > http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<[Nirvana] > I meant the URL from !source-o-matic
<[Nirvana] > and checkmark everything and anything you think you might need
<oputres> Cool, the source list is a list of every availible programs for (k)ubuntu?
<[Nirvana] > then when the sources.list generates, press alt + F2 and type in --> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list <-- and remove everything in that file, and paste in the new one
<[Nirvana] > yes sources.list tells apt-get what pkgs it can download
<[Nirvana] > make sure you use de for a country code, I know Germany has some good Ubuntu servers, and it seems swedens are down
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone know how to fix the fetch lyrics script not loading in the 1.4 amarok?
<oputres> If I wait for the swedish servers to come online again, will I then be able to just write apt-get "wanted packages" in the terminal and smile when it's downloaded? I need some evening food now.
<Ashex> we need a pastebin bot
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> we need better linux apps
<DarkStone> erm
<DarkStone> how do i install 7zip
<DarkStone> is there a 7zip?
<DarkStone> for kubunut
<DarkStone> kubuntu
<Ashex> use bzip
<Ashex> or Ark
<DarkStone> ark doesnt work
<oputres> When typing sudo -s in the Terminal, am I then getting a more permanent admin mode in contrary to the single sudo line (like sudo apt-get whatever)?
<Ashex> what are you trying to extract?
<DarkStone> it is a 7zip file with a rom file in it
<DrBair> is universe down?
<Chris_Tucker> DrBair, which ones? us? ca? eu?...
<DrBair> us
<Chris_Tucker> DrBair, checking
<Ashex> I think it is, I'm having trouble installing crap
<DarkStone>  p7zip-full depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6); however:
<DarkStone>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.
<DarkStone>  p7zip-full depends on libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.0); however:
<DarkStone>   Version of libgcc1 on system is 1:4.0.3-1ubuntu5.
<DarkStone>  p7zip-full depends on libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.0); however:
<DarkStone>   Version of libstdc++6 on system is 4.0.3-1ubuntu5.
<DarkStone> dpkg: error processing p7zip-full (--install):
<DarkStone> how do i update?
<Ashex> Darkstone
<Ashex> use Pastebin
<Chris_Tucker> DrBair, working here
<DarkStone> sorry
<DarkStone> :(
<DarkStone> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<NoUse> DarkStone have you added any 3rd party repos to sources.list?
<DarkStone> erm
<DarkStone> not that i know of
<NoUse> DarkStone have you used automatix?
<jvz> how do you mount an iso without using root?  /dev/loopN are all chown'd as root:disk, my mount point is done similarly, and I'm part of the disk group, yet mount still requires root
<DarkStone> no
<DarkStone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16211
<Chris_Tucker> NoUse, doubt that would cause it
<DarkStone> thats my problem
<Ashex> Yeah, I'm getting this error from apt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16212
<Ashex> Can't install a package due to a 403 error
<DarkStone> i get the same error ashex
<DarkStone> :|
<DarkStone> forbidden
<DrBair> Ashex: same here
<Chris_Tucker> DarkStone, try apt-get install -f ... make sure it doesnt try to remove anything vital though
<NoUse> !info 7zip-full
<ubotu> Package 7zip-full does not exist in dapper
<Ashex> bleh, took me forever to pastebin that. pastebin.com isn't being responsive
<Chris_Tucker> theres your problem :P
<Chris_Tucker> remove 7zip-full
<DarkStone> thats what im trying to install
<DarkStone> :|
<NoUse> DarkStone how are you trying to install it?
<DarkStone> sudo dpkg -i p7zip.deb
<NoUse> DarkStone sudo apt-get install p7zip
<NoUse> DarkStone that deb was probably build for debian
<DarkStone> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/p7zip/p7zip_4.30.dfsg-1_i386.deb  403 Forbidden [IP: 146.137.96.7 80] 
<DarkStone> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<DarkStone> sohaib@sohaib-lapto
<DarkStone> someone give me a super sources.list?
<DarkStone> lol
<DarkStone> :|
<NoUse> !tell DarkStone about repos
<RogueJediZero> DarkStone: Did you try running apt-get update like it said?
<DarkStone> yes
<NoUse> RogueJediZero that server he's pointing to seems to be down
<DarkStone> i get forbidden access error
<NoUse> DarkStone you should have gotten a link from ubotu
<DarkStone> ok
<RogueJediZero> NoUse: Oh. I guess a "whoops" is in order, then
<[Nirvana] > edubuntu meeting is on btw: #ubuntu-meeting
<[Nirvana] > it might have ended..
<[Nirvana] > nope, maybe not
<eosyn> I'm getting 403 errors from the mirrors
<eosyn> well from the repos
<RogueJediZero> Oh, yeah. Speaking of p7zip, is there a nice GUI for it anywhere? Ark is cute, but I can't find the compression options for 7z files
<eosyn> :(
<CPU_Wizard> hello everybody!
<CPU_Wizard> how can i change the kde language?
<[Nirvana] > jello
<[Nirvana] > CPU_Wizard: open system settings from the K menu
<[Nirvana] > and click Regional & accessablility
<CPU_Wizard> i did that, i chose my country (At the region settings)
<CPU_Wizard> but nothing happened
<[Nirvana] > do you have i18n and i10n pkgs?
<CPU_Wizard> i don't think so. I just installed kubuntu from live cd
<CPU_Wizard> how kai i download these packages?
<CPU_Wizard> how can i download these packages?
<[Nirvana] > what's your 2 letter country code (where are you from)
<CPU_Wizard> Greece so gr i suppose
<[Nirvana] > actually.. el = greece
<CPU_Wizard> ok
<CPU_Wizard> how can i download this package?
<[Nirvana] > sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-el
<CPU_Wizard> let me try it
<Ashex> what's the command to make something executable with chmod?
<DrBair> Ashex: chmod +x filename
<NoUse> RogueJediZero ark supports 7zip for me
<Ashex> awesome, thanks DrBair
<CPU_Wizard> [Nirvana] , it's working! After that, what should i do?
<[Nirvana] > CPU_Wizard: smile?
<gregory_is_ok> I'm having trouble installing anything lately
<CPU_Wizard> lol :-)
<CPU_Wizard> thank you nirvana! you were very helpfull!
<[Nirvana] > is it translated? You may have to ctrl + alt + backspace to restart X after
<NoUse> gregory_is_ok what kind of trouble?
<[Nirvana] > gregory_is_ok: you from sweden?
<CPU_Wizard> so, i log out and in again and it's ok?
<douglas_> I recently put together a new system this thing refuses to boot an os, and eventually I found out through memtest and page faults that there is something wrong with either the ram or memory controller...
<gregory_is_ok> when I try to install something, it has an error while it is downloading....
<bobstro> wow, is something up with some of the repositories?
<NoUse> gregory_is_ok pastebin the errors
<NoUse> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<geneo93> could be bad processor
<douglas_> If I get errors on both sticks in one ram slot, ok so the ram is bad both sticks somehow? Then I plug it into the next slot and I get different errors but once again I get errors
<[Nirvana] > CPU_Wizard: ctrl + alt + backspace, then log in again
<bobstro> everything was fine earlier. now nothing will install, and i get some freaky messges (Get:84 2006-06-15-1346.19.pdiff [61.0kB] ) with apt-get update
<CPU_Wizard> ok, thank you! i'll let you know :-)
<c0lL> what is a multicast stream?
<gregory_is_ok> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe vlc 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6  403 Forbidden [IP: 146.137.96.15 80] 
<douglas_> Does this indicate a memory error or controller error.
<douglas_> ?
<RogueJediZero> NoUse: I know, but I miss the options 7-zip for windows gives me like compression algorythm, dictionary size, etc.
<bobstro> gregory_is_ok:  i'm having problems now too. was yours ok earlier?
<gregory_is_ok> yeah....
<[Nirvana] > CPU_Wizard: if you need more translated stuff (like openoffice.org or something), then type--> sudo apt-cache search <program-name> |grep el <--and it should bring up greek translations if there are any
<NoUse> gregory_is_ok bobstro that server is down it seems,
<gregory_is_ok> ok
<[Nirvana] > or sudo apt-cache search <progname> |grep Greek
<bobstro> hah, figures. ok will try again later.
<NoUse> gregory_is_ok bobstro /msg ubotu repos for a list of sources that should work
<gregory_is_ok> are there mirrors or something?
<gregory_is_ok> oh
<gregory_is_ok> ok
<[Nirvana] > yes
<eosyn> gregory_is_ok: yep same error
<bobstro> the internet is broken :)
<CPU_Wizard> It Worksssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!
<CPU_Wizard> Thank you very much [Nirvana] !!!!!!!!!
<[Nirvana] > to change your mirror, --> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list <-- and change the 2 letter country code to us or ca or de or something
<[Nirvana] > CPU_Wizard: actually, the correct file for greek language support is: language-support-el, my bad. so you should--> sudo apt-get install language-support-el
<[Nirvana] > he'll be back... they always come back
<Ashex> or break down crying screaming out to the linux gods
<[Nirvana] > and they'll smite me for telling him the wrong pkg
<Ashex> or laugh and say "Stupid n00b"
<Ashex> :p
<[Nirvana] > must. find. better. ISP
<ChristmasCpp> hi all
<scast> What's the problem with KControl?
<bobstro> scast:  as in?
<scast> As in not using it in the default dapper menu.
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Dood!
<[Nirvana] > scast: because Kubuntu devs made system settings for us to use
<Chris_Tucker> how do you list all user groups on a system via CLI?
<trappist> Chris_Tucker: getent group | cut -d: -f1
<bobstro> scast: still there though
<scast> How can I get the default KDE (read: Not Kubuntu's) K Menu content?
<scast> bobstro: yes, I know.
<trappist> scast: the content is populated by installed packages
<jfro> is there a way to get the developer headers etc. for KDE installed? everything i try says it'll BREAK
<trappist> jfro: what have you tried?  for most packages, there's a packagename-dev package with the headers for the packages
<Chris_Tucker> trappist, i believe he means kcontrol and such
<iNiku> isn't there a kde-dev metapackage?
<jfro> yeah, wen i try that, i don't hit commit
<jfro> cuz
<jfro> it claims it'll break things
<jfro> instead of install, it says BREAK install in red
<trappist> iNiku: no - maybe there should be
<jfro> and if i check details, it'll mention it'll replace various packages
<iNiku> sorry, kde-devel
<iNiku> there is
<iNiku> it's a metapackage that includes most of the stuff needed for developing and compiling KDE stuff
<trappist> oh... there is a -devel :)
<iNiku> or depends on, to be exact...
<iNiku> jfro: such as?
<jfro> and why i can't install is due to
<jfro> kdesdk depended on but won't be installed
<jfro> and some others
<iNiku> jfro: apt-get install kde-devel
<iNiku> what does it say?
<jfro> unmet dependencies
<jfro> kdesdk, libartsc0-dev,libarts1-dev,kdelibs4-dev,kdebase-dev,libkonq4-dev
<jfro> depended on but not going to be installed
<iNiku> when you try to do what?
<jfro> install kde-devel
<trappist> maybe you need to say apt-get -f install
<iNiku> yeah, could do an apt-get -f install first
<iNiku> in case your system already has broken dependencies
<jfro> ok
<iNiku> oh
<iNiku> I guess you don't have universe and multiverse enabled?
<jfro> i have universe
<jfro> apt-get -f install
<jfro> did nothing
<iNiku> okay, that's good
<jfro> k
<jfro> some of them is do to libglib2.0
<Prakti> lo everyone
<iNiku> I think you may need multiverse for the kde-devel stuff
<Prakti> to which partition does kubuntu suspend on hibernate by default?
<jfro> heh this doesn't make sense, libglib2.0-dev needs libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<jfro> but the 2.10.3 one isn't available to be installed
<jfro> o.O
<crimsun> jfro: do you have -updates properly enabled?
<iNiku> Prakti: your swap partition
<jfro> -updates?
<jfro> dapper-updates ?
<Prakti> iNiku: allright
<iNiku> jfro: there's definitely something wrong with your sources.list
<jfro> dapper-updates was off
<iNiku> maybe what crimsun suggested
<jfro> just enabled it
<jfro> well
* jfro stabs us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Prakti> iNiku: I was quite unsure since there is no resume=/dev/hdaX boot-option in the default menu.lst of Grub
<iNiku> did you apt-get update after enabling it?
<jfro> yeah
<iNiku> Prakti: I'm speaking of something I know very little about here, but I think it's on the initrd somewhere
<jfro> but us is hosed for me today
<jfro> 403's up the wazoo
<jfro> just switched to another one
<iNiku> Prakti: which is why it's not in the grub menu.lost
<iNiku> menu.lst even
<Prakti> iNiku: this is weird. Seems like I might to have to dig a little deeper into that issue.
<iNiku> Prakti: are you having problems with hibernation?
<Prakti> iNiku: lots.
<iNiku> like what?
<Prakti> Mostly the graphical frontends like Klaptop or KPowersave seem a little underintegrated, regarding what you just said.
<iNiku> um, how do you mean?
<Prakti> Klaptop refuses to hibernate properly and wakes up.
<jfro> kde-devel still complains about kdesdk, trying kdesdk by itself
<Prakti> KPowersave suspends properly (sometimes) but only when I configure the resume-partition manually
<Prakti> On some occassions the hibernation fails with an "out of free memory"
<Prakti> And usb ist always fscked up on resume.
<jfro> think i'm on track, thanks guys
<Prakti> Thats really weird.
<iNiku> um. well I'm not an expert on hibernation, it Just Works for me... although I don't really use it, I prefer suspend/resume instead, so much quicker.
<iNiku> is your swap partition at least the same size as your physical memory
<iNiku> ?
<Prakti> Sure. Its twice
<SurfnKid> mine's 1.5 its size
<iNiku> Prakti: you could try running the ACPI scripts directly to rule out any weirdness from the K things
<iNiku>  /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh should do it
<oputres> Before I go to bed, can someone explain to me what Universe is? Somebody wrote Is universe down earlier...
<crimsun> !components
<ubotu> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<crimsun> ^^ oputres
<Prakti> iNiku: I will try that. Didn't know the script was meant to be run standalone.
<Prakti> thanks for the help
<Prakti> brb.
<iNiku> I guess it's not, really
<iNiku> oh well
<oputres> Aah, so it's a place (server) were all the free programs, appz, packages etc for Linux is at?
<oputres> Is it from the universe apt-get gets the files?
<trappist> apt-get gets its files from repositories, one of which is called universe
<[Nirvana] > oputres: universe is one place
<[Nirvana] > ouch.. beaten
* [Nirvana]  hates 128kbps download internet connection... but wishes he had a job
<SurfnKid> does anyone know how to use Midnight Commander that can help me with a few commands to log in to a remote machine
<[Nirvana] > SurfnKid: you can prolly use konqueror... smb:/ no?
<SurfnKid> [Nirvana] : um sure. but its to another linux box, i guess i could try
<[Nirvana] > is it a samba connection to the other box? or a crossover wire?
<SurfnKid> samba as in linux type connection? yeah, boxes are both on a wifi network
<oputres> Hmm, I can't find the translation for repository. Never heared it before... So Universe is only one giant server out there on the internet?
<SurfnKid> midnight commander is awesome
<SurfnKid> just need to know how to bring up the remote session
<iNiku> oputres: repository is basically a collection of software packages (in this context)
<Prakti> '/etc/acpi/suspend.sh didnt do the thing either.
<iNiku> Prakti: you may need to run it with the force argument
<Prakti> iNiku:
<Prakti> why?
<[Nirvana] > oputres: ubuntu has many servers
<iNiku> oputres: universe is one such collection of software for ubuntu -- the one that includes all the stuff that has been packaged but is not being maintained by ubuntu folks, basically
<oputres> I see. Well it's a new world for me, this Linux. Now I will sleep on it. Good night (it's 11:30 PM in Sweden)
<Prakti> I got a quite strange error, echo claimed not to be able to
<Prakti> allocate memory
<Prakti> so the hibernation command could not be sent into proc/acpi/state
<[Nirvana] > info about the repos and what they mean: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<iNiku> uh, that does sound weird indeed
<Prakti> I correct: could not be sent to /sys/power/stat
<Prakti> I think I will meditate on the problem a little.
<Prakti> maybe give suspend2 a go.
<iNiku> sounds like your ACPI support may be a little iffy, or something
<iNiku> does suspend to memory (ie. sleep) work either?
<Prakti> iNiku: suspend to mem works like a charm
<Prakti> even fixes the usb error after resume from hibernation
<Prakti> but I regard this as a quite crude workaround
<Prakti> But frankly I'm disappointed with Kubuntu 6.06 regarding ACPI.
<Prakti> Ubuntu 5.10 worked like a charm regarding ACPI
<Prakti> and just out of the box.
<LjL> Prakti: but *k*ubuntu 5.10 didn't, did it?
<Prakti> LjL: I don't know
<LjL> for me, neither kubuntu (5.10 or 6.06) worked well with ACPI (meaning sleep and hibernation)
<DaSkreech> What should I use to build a GUI in Java?
<LjL> ubuntu does work very well with that, though
<Prakti> Hmm,....
<LjL> though resuming from sleep is still faster on windows, but then what the heck
<Prakti> Looks like I need to contact the Kubuntu-ACPI-devs
<Prakti> They might need some help.
<Prakti> At the moment it's not that bad.
<GullyFoyle> woohoo i got flash working in konqueror on amd64!
<Prakti> GullyFoyle: congrats
<GullyFoyle> using 32bit plugins on 64bit konq
<GullyFoyle> now i can use firefoxfor noflash but konq if i need it
<Prakti> I'm still struggling with flash on 32bit
<Prakti> i386
<jbirdAngel> hello
<jbirdAngel> it is illegal to listen to an mp3 on linux right? is it legal to convert an mp3 to ogg and then listen to it all on linux? what program should i use to convert if it is?
<GullyFoyle> i didnt want to run 32bit firefox just for flash, but once in a while i do want to see flash
<DaSkreech> jbirdAngel: It's not illegal
<linuxmonkey> jbirdAngel: were not legal advise it may be illegal to do both depending of your country
<DaSkreech> it's illeagal to watch a DVD
<mikearthur> how do I enable BCF fonts in Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> If you live in the United States :)
<mikearthur> jbirdAngel: what country are you in
<jbirdAngel> USA
<mikearthur> most countries have fair use laws
<mikearthur> and in yours, I think its technically illegal
<geneo93> its not illegal only if you share them with other ppl outside your familly
<mikearthur> but its not the sort of thing that people are getting jailed for
<DaSkreech> jbirdAngel: So basically which is more important to you listening tomp3s or staying clear of the legallly blurry sreas?
<mindspit> hallo all!
<mindspit> can i force kerry beagle search to rescan directories again for new stuff?
<mindspit> it does not find anything under /media/hdd1(hard disk using fat32) i have
<jbirdAngel> thank you for trying to help, doing the Lord's will is the mos timportant to me, and when the laws dont go against Him then i think it right to follow them, so thats what ill do, have a nice time :)
<LjL> jbirdAngel: what about find someone who has a license to read MP3, and ask them to convert yours to Ogg? that someone might be yourself, if you have a licensed version of Windows (for instance)
<DaSkreech> jbirdAngel: We must obey God rather than men :)
<mindspit> oh god! no more god for me...
<LjL> and software patents are unholy. but anyway
<DaSkreech> LjL: :-)
<mindspit> here in greece we had 12 and all human-ish
<mindspit> yes soft patebnts are unholy!
<DaSkreech> LjL: Well I think the patent is on creating mp3's so as long as he is not converting TO mp3 he should be good
<jbirdAngel> LjL: ya i have windows, i can switch to that, and since any new comps i might buy will probably be laptops its likely ill alwyas have windows on it, but id prefer to save the $ and use linux
<LjL> mindspit: here in italy we couldn't think of our own, so we copied your 12
<geneo93> lame is free codec that will play mp3's
<mindspit> :)
<jbirdAngel> DaSkreech: yes we must:) and i most certaintly want to :) thanks
<LjL> DaSkreech: i'm not sure about that. if that were the case, then why doesn't ubuntu include mp3 *reading* support?
<DaSkreech> LjL: Cause the codec does both
<LjL> jbirdAngel: i'm not telling you to use windows in general, but just to convert your mp3 to ogg (as you suggested might be an option for you) so you can listen to the ogg legally on linux
<LjL> DaSkreech: uh, *which* codec? there are certainly software programs that do both things, but there are also certainly ones that do only either
<geneo93> LjL:  where did you get the idea thats its illegal
<crimsun> LjL: in main, you mean?
<DaSkreech> And you need to install a mp3 ripping codec alongside a mp3 reading codec?
<crimsun> ubuntu actually /does/ include it in main
<crimsun> (cf. xmms)
<LjL> geneo93: why are you addressing me specifically? we're like 4 people talking about this
<geneo93> its not illegal
<LjL> crimsun: hm, right, it's not there by default though... why?
<jbirdAngel> LjL: ya i could do that, right now though with the websites im browsing has sound files and or video so atleast for browsing this stuff i guess it will be easier to just switch to windows
<crimsun> LjL: potential IP enforcement issues
<crimsun> LjL: hence, gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 is in universe
<LjL> crimsun: which means that an mp3 *decoder* (not *encoder*) *can*, too, be illegal. correct?
<LjL> can, or might, or at least there's a patent on it, valid or not
<geneo93> lame is gpl'd
<crimsun> LjL: potentially, yes, which is why they [should]  all be in universe.
<LjL> geneo93: then see what crimsun said, as to the question you asked me
<crimsun> lame is even stickier. It's an /encoder/ as well, so it's dumped into multiverse.
<geneo93> oh the computer police are coming to get you right now
<crimsun> considering I contributed code to LAME, well...
<LjL> geneo93: are you trolling or what? you said it wasn't illegal, and yet apparently it is or can be. not you're being sarcastic. are you going to do that no matter what we say?
<jbirdAngel> can quicktime play mp3? quicktime is fully legal to run on linux under wine, so if it can play mp3s then that is legal that way isnt it?
<LjL> geneo93: surely, Ubuntu has the right to decide that it shouldn't include things that are [believed to be]  illegal.
<LjL> jbirdAngel: uh, i guess winamp is legal to run on linux under wine as well. what matters is you having a license
<DaSkreech> jbirdAngel: Yes
<LjL> unless the EULA of winamp says it can only be run on windows, that is. i doubt that though
<geneo93> LjL:  its not included because they dont like sticking there necks out like kororaa
<DaSkreech> LjL: Winamp doesn't have a Liscense just an agreement
<LjL> DaSkreech: whatever
<geneo93> use xmms
<LjL> geneo93: it is not included because it's understood to be illegal in some countries.
<geneo93> ah why was it installed by default on mine then
<LjL> geneo93: what was?
<geneo93> xmms
<BanskuZ> You have to pay royalties if u live in USA (just a guess).
<LjL> geneo93: on what, ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu?
<geneo93> kubuntu
<geneo93> off dvd
<h3sp4wn> But canocial is registered in a tax haven it doesn't have to obey usa law
<LjL> geneo93: xmms is certainly not installed by default on kubuntu...
<LjL> hmm, dvd, i wouldn't know about that.
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: America reserves the right to bomb anyone who doesn't pay them money
<geneo93> not only that but i got 686 kernel right off that also
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Why haven't they attacked China then
<LjL> h3sp4wn: and yet people downloading it might. anyway, it would be fine with me if kubuntu included mp3 support by default, but it makes no sense to just be sarcastic about it and/or deny that it may be illegal in the USA and/or other countries
<DaSkreech> China makes them money as an aside
<LjL> geneo93: well the 686 kernel at least is certainly very legal ;-)
<crimsun> geneo93: xmms is still in main for legacy reasons. It may well disappear into universe.
<Official_C> what is 686? is that the 64 bit architecture?
<LjL> Official_C: no. it's the pentium architecture, basically
<Official_C> so what is 386?
<Official_C> the same thing?
<LjL> the, uh, 386 architecture? :-)
<LjL> Official_C: a 386 kernel will run perfectly on 586, 686, K6, K7 etc
<geneo93> 386 is one step above 286
<Official_C> k thats what i though
<word> w00t the new pure pwnage episode is out ;p
<Official_C> so, do you guys have the 686 jernel?
<LjL> Official_C: it's just that the more specialized versions use xyz-specific instructions, that may make things faster (where "xyz" is 686, or K7, or whatever --- i believe that's the two intel 32-bit archs that ubuntu offers beside 386)
<LjL> Official_C: i have the K7 kernel, because i have an AMD Athlon
<DaSkreech> Official_C: 386 is the lowest denominator. It will always work on a x86 machine
<DaSkreech> Official_C: It may be slower or not take advatnage of special hardware but it will work
<Official_C> is the windowsxp kernel designed for the 386 arch?
<LjL> Official_C: as a rough rule, if you have a recent computer, but not a 64-bit one, use 686 if it's an intel, and k7 if it's an AMD. if you have a 64 bit one, use the relevant kernel. if your computer is *quite* old, use the 386 kernel
<DaSkreech> Official_C: If you know what Processor you have you can get a more specialized one
<LjL> Official_C: using the 386 kernel will be fine on *any* intel-based processor, though
<DaSkreech> Official_C: I'd hazzard a yes :)
<h3sp4wn> The server kernel is still compiled for 386
<LjL> hm i guess windows xp *might* only work on 486 or even pentium... just a guess though
<geneo93> except for mine with dual xeons
<Official_C> LjL: I have a P4
<LjL> Official_C: 686 should be fine
<Official_C> ok
<LjL> Official_C: anyway, as long as you keep 386 installed, you can always fall back to that at the GRUB boot menu
<Official_C> cool
<LjL> crimsun: off the record... are you actually putting mp3-stuff out of main because of the possible-in-some-countries illegality, or to encourage using free formats? :)
#kubuntu 2006-06-22
<crimsun> LjL: that's a release-team decision, and both
<LjL> crimsun: sure, i didn't mean "you" personally. "you" and "you" being the same word in english is sometimes a problem :)
* LjL supports reitroductions of "thou" and "thee". Let's take the confusion out of the English language!
<LjL> reintroduction, even
<Official_C> LjL: ii second
<geneo93> its like anything else if you dont like it dont use it
<DaSkreech> LjL: Funny in some Books they spell them differently to indicate the difference in meaning :)
<reagleBRKLN> just upgraded to dapper! :)
<MidMark> someone that can confirm http://launchpad.net/bugs/39444, see last comment!
<reagleBRKLN> how do i turn off all the error codes in Konsole.. e.g., if I launch kate from knosole, i get debugger stuff on every button click in konsole
<zahlerstreik> hey!
<zahlerstreik> ive got a problem with dapper if anyone has a second
<trappist> reagleBRKLN: appname 2>/dev/null
<reagleBRKLN> trappist: yes, but i want it to be generic
<zahlerstreik> I installed dapper 6.06 onto my laptop with ati graphics and the only output it gives me is through my seconday VGA plug
<trappist> reagleBRKLN: I don't think that's possible
<zahlerstreik> anyone have any ideas?
<trappist> reagleBRKLN: you'd have to somehow tell the app(s) not to write to stderr
<reagleBRKLN> trappist: are you Cistercian?
<trappist> reagleBRKLN: no, not even catholic :)  I just like the beer
<reagleBRKLN> trappist: i recalled turning off kde debugger info some other time... wonder why they released with all that turned on...?
<reagleBRKLN> get too much junk like "QFile::open: No file name specified"
<|lostbyte|> zahlerstreik, Go through your xorg.conf file..
<trappist> reagleBRKLN: usually actual debug output is a WHOLE lot more verbose than what you normally get running an app from a console.  a lot of apps just have some hard-coded stderr output.
<|lostbyte|> trappist, Best thing dont run it throught konsole.
<trappist> right.
<|lostbyte|> Do a alt + f2
<trappist> or alt-space!
<trappist> <3 katapult
<mikearthur> anyone have any tips for improving Kubuntu fonts? Hopefully using BCF...
<|lostbyte|> YEah !
<mikearthur> or maybe that should be BCI
<reagleBRKLN> |lostbyte|: i like konsole
<reagleBRKLN> and its nice to type `kate foo.py` ;)
<Official_C> so, can you believe bill gates has handed microsoft over to steve balmer?
<mikearthur> he's still chairman
<|lostbyte|> reagleBRKLN, me too..
<Official_C> but balmer is CEO now right?
<|lostbyte|> mikearthur, so does bci make it more smoother ?
<LjL> didn't bill gates *get* into an official position in MS (i.e. CEO) just short time ago?
<mikearthur> something like that
<reagleBRKLN> |lostbyte|: then how do you deal with all the debug garbage -- didn't have that much in 3.5.2 with breezy
<mikearthur> LjL: no
<Official_C> steve balmer is a neanderthal
<|lostbyte|> reagleBRKLN, its only with X programs..
<|lostbyte|> so dont run x stuff through konsole.
<reagleBRKLN> |lostbyte|: what's the alternative for (eg) opening files in current pwd in kate?
<Official_C> can tar.gz files be for windows?
<Official_C> or only linux
<LjL> they absolutely can be used for windows, though they're way more common on linux
<LjL> winzip and winrar can open them
<gnomefreak> LjL: dependant on dependencies and the program no?
<LjL> gnomefreak: wha?
<MidMark> also zipgenius just to call a program free and not shareware
<gnomefreak> LjL: if the tar.gz needs say libglib how is he gonna get that for windows?
<ryanakca> wheres the "save session" option in KMenu?
<LjL> gnomefreak: if the tar.gz needs libglib, it's linux program, and there's no way it can run on windows (easily)
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: when you log out iirc
<LjL> gnomefreak: but tar.gz is just a format (actually two format), what's *in* a .tar.gz file is an entirely different matter
<MidMark> gnomefreak: use zipgenius
<MidMark> for windows
<gnomefreak> LjL: thats what i meant by dependant on the dependencies it needs
<LjL> gnomefreak: you can put a windows program in a tar.gz, and it would be a perfectly valid .tar.gz, but of course you couldn't *run* that program on linux
<gnomefreak> MidMark: i dont use windows
<|lostbyte|> reagleBRKLN, Run kate from "run" and then use the -u switch to use the same instance..
<gnomefreak> LjL: correct
<|lostbyte|> That way ya dont get crape.
<reagleBRKLN> |lostbyte|: and type in the whole path to the *.py file, no thanks!
<LjL> gnomefreak: yeah but that's got nothing to do with .tar.gz.... you *can* still read its contents and extract it. then you just need to be able to handle whatever is in it
<MidMark> gnomefreak: you have asked for something to open .tar.gz under windows? if not I've wrong
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: nope... and even if it was, I don't want to log out... it saves session automaticly... but just to save session... in case I do something stupid and crash X (It happens a lot... especially when exiting high memory gl games)
<|lostbyte|> reagleBRKLN, Not whole path.. from where you are in pwd just do kate -u file.py
<gnomefreak> MidMark: no Official_C did
<LjL> MidMark: thanks for the suggestion by the way, i don't use windows very often, but i'd have liked to have a free program for uncompressing stuff. will have a look at it
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: dont think there is one im not looking at it atm im in xfce
<h3sp4wn> just install services for unix / cygwin or preferably colinux
<MidMark> LjL: :)
<|lostbyte|> LjL, 7zip is 100% free
<ryanakca> kk..., ty
<|lostbyte|> does all..
<|lostbyte|> I belive it can unzip iso's too..
<LjL> |lostbyte|: yup, but besides that i didn't like it too incredibly much at first glance, it's always good to know more alternatives
<MidMark> |lostbyte|: I they cannot archive with rar
<MidMark> also for zipgenius
<Official_C> yeah, midmark, i had asked that
<LjL> rar must probably be patented i believe
<|lostbyte|> MidMark, you cant archiving is to buy the program, for rar that is.
<LjL> i suppose that'd be why we have a rar-nonfree
<MidMark> |lostbyte|: yes some patent I think stop free program to rar
<|lostbyte|> Sad..
<gnomefreak> MidMark: trails is all you get for rar unless you buy (for windows
<LjL> not sadder than the MP3 thing, or many others
<MidMark> Official_C: then use 7zip or zipgenius they are 100% free
<gnomefreak> trials even
<Official_C> k
<LjL> anyway, solution: don't use RAR. yeah, i know, you'll have to open some rar at some day... but if people start realizing you can use something else that's not legally encumbered, they soon or later will
<MidMark> LjL: of course but rar is stronger than zip
<MidMark> I mean smaller file
<LjL> gnomefreak: yeah they're unlimited time trials though i believe. they just give you a nag screen after some days. but they keep working
<|lostbyte|> zip has compression levels too..
<LjL> MidMark: then use bzip2, or whatever
<gnomefreak> LjL: yep winrar is
<Official_C> winrar does not even nag you
<Official_C> winzip does
<LjL> winrar does nag you after a while
<gnomefreak> it does
<word> how can you suppress errors? like if you try to rm a file that doesn't exist? how do you make it not show an error?
<Official_C> really? ive been using it for 2 years and no nagging
<|lostbyte|> 7zip : You dont know you have it.. :P..
<gnomefreak> word: dont use rm on a file thats not there?
<geneo93> kinda off topic here talking about windows apps
<LjL> it's not very intrusive though, you can just hit "Esc". with WinZIP, they go to greater lengths, even exchanging the positions of "OK" "Close" buttons at random
<|lostbyte|> word, The error is a goodthing..
<LjL> geneo93: yeah, kinda. looks like tonight this channel's being mainly offtopic
<Official_C> anyone else here using gaim for IRC chat?
<word> not if it's in a shell script
<geneo93> gain 2 beta 3 here
<word> Official_C: I used to konversation is better
<LjL> Official_C: perhaps you've used an older version that didn't have the nag screens
<|lostbyte|> word, point.
* gnomefreak uses irssi 
<|lostbyte|> just pass it to /dev/null
<Official_C> its kinda sucks that when some one types my name, the message does not come up in a special color
<LjL> pass *stderr* to /dev/null though, probably, rather than stdout
<Official_C> is there a way to have that in gaim?
<|lostbyte|> Official_C, xchat ?
<Official_C> xchat??
<gnomefreak> Official_C: i thought there was but i havent used it in forever :(
<word> |lostbyte|: Ummmm yah sure....lol...what do you mean? #!/dev/null?
<Official_C> im using Gaim on winxp right now
<Official_C> also, when i type a partial name and hit tab, nothin happens
<Official_C> other than those issues, its great
<Ashex> you're asking for Gaim help on XP.....
<LjL> word: means "blahblah >/dev/null", for redirecting standard output, or "blahblah 2>/dev/null", for redirecting standard error
<|lostbyte|> word, no.. dude.. rm iamnotthere 2>/dev/null
<gnomefreak> Official_C: check in the settings there should be highlighting and autocomplete
<Ashex> something tells me you're in the wrong channel Official_C
<Official_C> Ashex, yes i am....is that a problem??
<Official_C> no, i dont believe i am sir
<gnomefreak> Official_C: try #gaim or #kubuntu-offtopic
<Ashex> just saying, you're less likely to get help here
<LjL> Official_C: not for me, but you *might* have better luck trying in a more relevant channel
<word> |lostbyte|:  LjL Ok thanks. :D
<|lostbyte|> ;)
<LjL> Official_C: i, for one, use KDE apps, so i'd not be very familiar with gaim or x-chat. #ubuntu people should be a little more i suppose
<unix_infidel> how long has marillat been down, or did it change URLs?
<gnomefreak> unix_infidel: using debian repos on ubuntu is not a good idea
<gnomefreak> and last i heard they were working (yesterday)
<unix_infidel> gnomefreak: works well enough, never had any problems.
<Official_C> ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> unix_infidel: its a good way to break things
<gnomefreak> unix_infidel: its a warning its your pc do as you wish just letting you know
<Official_C> gnomefreak: didn't even know there was a #gaim channel
<Official_C> thanks
<unix_infidel> gnomefreak: like i said, that's the only package i use from debian and i know it can break a system.
<unix_infidel> gnomefreak: what URL was working yesterday.
<LjL> and like he said, it was just a warning. peace and love :)
<gnomefreak> the one for w32codecfs i dont have it off hand
<LjL> unix_infidel: can you hand me the url so i'd try it?
<gnomefreak> -f
<unix_infidel> ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat
<LjL> unix_infidel: error
<LjL> unix_infidel: there is no "debian-marillat" directory
<gnomefreak> that doesnt look full eitehr
<gnomefreak> either
<LjL> what about this? http://mirror.eepis-its.edu/debian-marillat/
<unix_infidel> LjL: i'm trying cipherfunk and sveas
<gnomefreak> http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/ seems to work
<unix_infidel> btw, are there any other packages for gtk/gnome icons in a 3rd party repo?
<unix_infidel> heh, now us.archive.ubuntu.com is hanging :P
<gnomefreak> unix_infidel: get rid of the us.
<gnomefreak> it should work fine than
<LjL> Please use se.archive.ubuntu.com or archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com for now.
<|lostbyte|> HAve a nice day, Its Goodnight for me.. cya tomm.. Bye
<gnomefreak> most icons are at gnome-look.org
<unix_infidel> gnomefreak: thanks.
<gnomefreak> there isnt a "package" for them that im aware of
<LjL> not many deb packages there though i'm afraid
<unix_infidel> gtk-apps are much better looking with nonstandard icons :)
<unix_infidel> eg: evolution, gvim :)
* gnomefreak uses tux n tut or something like that for menus and gperfection2 for others iirc oh and like ff and tb icons 
<geneo93> i like the svg icons
<gnomefreak> unix_infidel: installing gtk2 themes in the repos will give you all icons for different programs (if that make sense)
<unix_infidel> gnomefreak: yea it does and i did.
<Cooner750> Hello
<unix_infidel> i'm wondering about 3rd party repos.
<Cooner750> I want to know if it is possible to uninstall KDE and install Xfce
<Cooner750> ?
<LjL> Cooner750: installing xfce is easy, sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> i dont think there is i know seveas doesnt none of the ones on easysource have them
<LjL> Cooner750: removing kde might be a little harder, but if you remove the main libs, almost everything will be removed
<Ashex> so, i'm having some trouble extracting a rar file. Ark can't open it an unrar doesn't work
<LjL> Ashex: are you using unrar-nonfree or just the plain unrar?
<unix_infidel> Ashex: 7zip
<Ashex> i downloaded it twice
<imachine> hello.
<Ashex> plain unrar
<Cooner750> Ok
<unix_infidel> ark should be able to.
<Cooner750> Do I change it from the login manager?
<Cooner750> (KDM)
<LjL> Ashex: try nonfree then. the free one has a high failure rate
<Cooner750> Session?
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: yes
<LjL> Cooner750: yes
<LjL> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Ashex> okay, I'll give it a shot
<imachine> hi,
<LjL> hi
<imachine> there seems to be problems with the dvd install for x86
<imachine> i was unable to make a successfull installation on a machine with more than one harddisk; installing on ide 2 master. referring to dapper here.
<Ashex> LjL: i do have non-free installed...
<imachine> thought it might be worth to put that information or at least investigate.
<LjL> imachine: if that's reproducible, it's probably worth making a bug report
<LjL> Ashex: what kind of errors does it give to you?
<imachine> LjL, i don't know about that; but i believe it is. i tried a few times, gave up and unplugged the hd, making the hd2 as primary ide. worked smooth. also, the qt installer crashes when choosing xfs as the main partition.
<imachine> i dont remember about reiser.
<Ashex> !tell me about pastebin
<imachine> i stuck with ext3 out of lack of choices ;)
<imachine> LjL, i think the moment where lilo/grub is installed is somewhat unspecified.
<LjL> imachine: that sounds like reproducible enough to me. about xfs, i wouldn't know
<LjL> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Ashex> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16230
<imachine> also, the breezy installer was a lot more verbose.
<imachine> i miss that, can it be turned on on demend with dapper?
<imachine> or is it aiming to be more 'user-friendly' eh ;)
<LjL> imachine: yes, if you use the Alternate CD
<LjL> imachine: don't know if there is a DVD version of that
<imachine> alternate you say.
<imachine> hmm.
<imachine> well i liked the dvd, but i guess it's not much of a difference anyway.
<imachine> LjL, is it listed in the main web page under the mirror list?
<imachine> the alternate you speak of.
<LjL> imachine: yeah, now you have the "Desktop" CD and the "Alternate" CD. which used to be, respectively, the "Live" CD and the "Install" CD
<LjL> imachine: it is
<imachine> i see.
<imachine> great news.
<imachine> thanks for that.
<LjL> Ashex: hmm, tried simply renaming it so it doesn't have a double extension?
<LjL> imachine: i've heard other reports suggesting that the alternate cd installer (i.e. the old plain text installer) can be more reliable than the new graphics installer
<imachine> LjL, actually, i tried the old installer anyway from the dvd.
<Ashex> renaming it? I've been enable to extract files with the same extensions
<imachine> it too had issues with the two harddisks.
<LjL> Ashex: .part1.rar?
<Ashex> Yeah
<Ashex> it's a split archive
<LjL> hm can't the file simply be corrupt?
<LjL> Ashex: failing everything else, couldn't you try winrar under wine?
<Ashex> hmm, I'll give that a try
<imachine> LjL, only the server install worked somewaht fine, however after logging into it, and performing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, it showed the same error upon reboot, that is panic cannot mount root vfs.
<imachine> probably some lilo/grub crap.
<imachine> that too did work with xfs.
<imachine> which is cool
<imachine> ;] 
<LjL> guess so, it's probably changing hda2 into hda1 or something like that
<LjL> probably fixable by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst, but still a serious bug sounds like
<Ashex> LjL: I think I got it working, i re-downloaded it a third time and it appears to be extracting now
<Ashex> I was using an application in wine to download them, so I guess that was screwing with it somehow
<imachine> LjL, yes.
<LjL> Ashex: could be, one never knows wine's mysteries well enough :)
<Ashex> so, anyone know how to send a fax over the internet?
<Ashex> I don't feel like paying kinkos to do it
<LjL> hmm, i know free services to *receive* a fax, but not to send one
<Ashex> Darn
<LjL> although, don't you have a modem?
<Ashex> I don't have a phone line
<LjL> oh
<Ashex> I have a cell phone!
<geneo93> use skype then
<Ashex> skype to send a fax?
<LjL> Ashex: http://www.savetz.com/fax/
<gumpo> A while ago i converted my Ubuntu 5.10 into Kubuntu - i recently tried using some of the KDE administrative tools, and it gives me error messages saying "conversation with su failed" when i enter my correct password. (all gnome applications accept it.) Anyone know who i can get around this? (sorry, i am very n00bish.)
<LjL> gumpo: have you choosen to enable the root account, by any chance?
<gumpo> No, i didnt think you could with Ubuntu.
<LjL> Ashex: and i suppose your best bet would be http://www.tpc.int/
<LjL> gumpo: you can, though i wouldn't advice doing that for a moment
<Ashex> thanks LjL
<gumpo> ...okay, id rather not ever do it, to tell the truth.
<LjL> gumpo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116514   http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/60685-i-cant-change-anything.html   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75114.html
<gumpo> Oooh, thanks. I'll read over that.
<ryanakca> NETSPLIT!
<LjL> apparently
<Ashex> Hmm, if it accepts postscript but not pdf, would printing to file create a postscript file for me to load?
<imachine> LjL, man, you are like full-time over here ;-)
<steveire> !ipv^
<ubotu> I know nothing about ipv^
<LjL> imachine: not really, but when i am, i am ;-)
<steveire> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<imachine> LjL, respect to your nerves of steel, i'd go crazy after 5 or 6 questions ;-)
<AngryElf> !mp2
<ubotu> I know nothing about mp2
<AngryElf> !mp3
<imachine> hmm, to disable, i'd like to enable ipv6 tho.
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<LjL> Ashex: i think it would, at least if you set your (non-existent) printer to postscript
<LjL> Ashex: otherwise you could always use pdftops i suppose
<AngryElf> ok, i'm beat, what package gets mp3s running?
<LjL> AngryElf: read that page, it explains it all
<AngryElf> LjL, i installed libxine-extracodecs, doesn't work
<LjL> AngryElf: well then your problem's not finding the right package
<AngryElf> ok, then what is?
<LjL> AngryElf: are you using amarok to try playing? have you tried any other program?
<LjL> do you have sound at all?
<AngryElf> i dont want to use any other program
<AngryElf> yes, sound is fine
<LjL> i'm not telling you to, just trying to find where the problem lies.
<LjL> try another program, such as kaffeine
<AngryElf> ok, kaffeine works
<LjL> ok then
<Hhhhh> AngryElf, what program were you using before?
<AngryElf> nm, i got it
<LjL> amarok, settings, configure amarok, engine
<LjL> do you have "alsa" selected as "output plugin"?
<LjL> do you have "xine" selected as "sound system"?
<imachine> so far i see one significant improvement in ubuntu compared vs fbsd - i get some sigmatel controls of the 3d audio chip on my aureal vortex
<imachine> plus, there is no compilation times ;)
<imachine> no mean to troll ofcourse, just expressing my cheer ;-)
<LjL> imachine: you come from freebsd?
<imachine> LjL, yes, i reckoned i'd try ubuntu for a change once 6 is out.
<imachine> and now when it is, i did; and broke my fbsd hd with a grub install going wrong ;)
<LjL> i think i ought to try freebsd out sometime
<imachine> but oh well i'll fix it later.
<imachine> check it out, it's a great OS not only for servers.
<imachine> especially if you have x86 hardware. well, amd64 too for that matter but ;)
<imachine> thats x86 with some kickups so.
<imachine> ;)
<LjL> i have plain x86. what would you say are some of its significant pros?
<imachine> the only pita is the ports system with it's constant building and upgrading.
<LjL> don't they have binary packages?
<imachine> LjL, speed; stability; cleanness.
<imachine> <3 man pages
<imachine> LjL, they do, but not as configurable as with apt.
<LjL> configurable in what sense?
<imachine> prebuilt that is, and if you wish to build them with certain compile-time options, you have to build them from source.
<AngryElf> I've added a second panel, and would like to move my System Tray to it...Move doens't work, and I tried adding it as an applet, but it's not listed in the list.....so where is it to add it to a new panel
<LjL> well that's valid in ubuntu too though
<imachine> LjL, well, you have dpkg-reconfigure
<LjL> dpkg-reconfigure doesn't change compile-time options, it just changes config files
<imachine> plus, the packages are built so that mostly its a matter of installing another package to add some capability.
<LjL> binary packages are built with the compile options they're built with
<imachine> well yes i suppose.
<imachine> i havent used ubuntu for that long.
<imachine> just on my laptop a while ago.
<imachine> loonix is better there with its mad hardware support; tho i couldnt scale the cpu as well as with fbsd, it only went to two speeds with ubuntu and down to 150Mhz with fbsd.
<imachine> (1600Mhz pentium4m)
<Chicory> Hmm ...
<imachine> LjL, what i like about fbsd is its documentation, i'm not fond of these 'faq's linux is full of.
<imachine> they seem awfully improfessional in many cases.
<Chicory> Hey, is there something about the macromedia-alternative Firefox plugin that I'm not aware of?
<LjL> well, freebsd is one system, linux has a hundred or so different distributions
<imachine> both worlds could join up forces on that subject ;-)
<LjL> i think that might be part of the reason for that
<imachine> LjL, indeed.
<imachine> LjL, tho freebsd shares some of its documentation work with other bsds.
<Chicory> I mean, I tried to install it ...
<LjL> well, man pages are shared here too, mostly ;-)
<imachine> due to their somewhat compatible structures, a few drivers get ported here and there.
<imachine> LjL, plus, server wise, - pf.
<imachine> i love pf.
<imachine> :-)
<LjL> pf?
<imachine> packetfilter.
<imachine> from OpenBSD.
<LjL> oh
<LjL> tell you what, i'll try a quick freebsd install in vmware right now
<imachine> but thats a matter of choice and preference, im sure linux firewalls are well capable too :-)
<imachine> do so.
<imachine> i wont be around long tho since its 1.30 am over here.
* unix_infidel wishes he had a vmware license
<unix_infidel> :(
<LjL> unix_infidel: i don't have one
<imachine> unix_infidel, you can try xen if you want to be all legite
<imachine> ;)
<LjL> i just installed vmware-player from multiverse
<LjL> or
<LjL> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<unix_infidel> LjL: how do you get the images.
<unix_infidel> xen and qemu are a joke.
<garar> hi
<LjL> unix_infidel: http://www.virtualization.info/2005/12/guide-to-create-vmx-files-for-vmware.html
<LjL> unix_infidel: qemu is most definitely not a joke
<unix_infidel> well, compared to vmware :P
<LjL> by the way vmware server is free too (though not packaged in ubuntu)
<imachine> unix_infidel, xen is a very good thing.
<LjL> unix_infidel: do you know about...
<LjL> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is a non-free kernel module for speeding up the QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KQEmu Se also !qvm86
<unix_infidel> LjL: lol, its easier to priate.
<imachine> unix_infidel, running linux inside of NetBSD.
<unix_infidel> LjL: yea...i never used it though.
<eXCeSS> use vmware
<imachine> without massive slowdowns.
<imachine> ;] 
<eXCeSS> kqemu is seriously, soooooooooooooo slow
<eXCeSS> like installing takes as longer than the microsoft clock says it should
<unix_infidel> yea, like i said, its easier to pirate :P
<imachine> well, its emu.
<imachine> i still think xen is the better choice.
<imachine> ;)
<LjL> vmware is seriously, sooooo proprietary ;-) though kqemu is too in fairness
<eXCeSS> vmware runs photoshop for me amazing
<eXCeSS> i couldnt even tell the differnce from wheni had win installed
<LjL> imachine: actually, with kqemu qemu is no more an emulator than vmware is, i think
<sven_> Hi folks, I edited the fstab file in Kubuntu and now I can't use sudo to gain root access. What can I do ?
<eXCeSS> working with 8x10 300dpi shitssss
<LjL> (though both can and are called "emulators", but anyway)
<unix_infidel> eXCeSS: how do save the psd and image files?
<unix_infidel> locally to where you can use them later?
<eXCeSS> i have them saved in there i upload them to the site i work on
<LjL> sven_: you edited it like what?
<imachine> LjL, still a bit slower i'd think.
<eXCeSS> unix_infidel: i think you can set usb drives to work i haven't tried though
<imachine> dunno tho.
<imachine> LjL, i didnt do any serious testing.
<eXCeSS> unix_infidel: ill try it now and report back
<unix_infidel> eXCeSS: ahh, so you just export to a non virtual drive.
<eXCeSS> mhm
<unix_infidel> or a network share?
<LjL> imachine: slower, probably, but no different (well not much) in theory. i was simply objecting to your "well, it's emu", it sounded like implying that vmware is not
<imachine> LjL, ah yes.
<imachine> ;] 
<sven_> LjL_: I edited the /etc/fstab file by running visudo.
<LjL> sven_: then you didn't edit fstab, you edited /etc/sudoers
<imachine> yeah visudo shouldnt edit fstab ;)
<imachine> if it does, something is seriously wrong there ;-)))
<eXCeSS> unix_infidel: you can do shared folders which can do what i think you were asking
<LjL> sven_: you probably messed up your /etc/sudoers file a bit. that files lists who has root access
<unix_infidel> eXCeSS: local shared folders or network shares?
<edu> hola   alguien sabe cmo poner aceleracin 3d con las ATI radeon en kubuntu dapper?
<sven_> Oh, sorry. Anyway, now I can't do stuff that requires root access. What can I do?
<eXCeSS> unix_infidel: it was an option in vmware and it works flawlessly
<imachine> edu, try fglrx
<edu> yes!
<edu> but it don't work
<eXCeSS> unix_infidel: you can save whatever file into a folder in your ext3 partitions
<imachine> :(
<edu> i mean
<LjL> sven_: restore your /etc/sudoers to a workable state. but you need to be root to touch it, so you'll need to boot in rescue mode, or use a live cd
<imachine> edu, i put my radeon on the shelf
<edu> i installed it
<imachine> and got a geforce
<imachine> ;)
<edu> my god
<eXCeSS> unix_infidel: it pretends it on the 'network' but its just like a shared folder
<edu> i'm very happy with my ati (when it's on windows, lol)
<imachine> edu, yes, ati is nice.
<imachine> but i was boned to use drm/dri
<eXCeSS> edu: rofl me too
<LjL> sven_: a reasonable /etc/sudoers file should look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16237
<eXCeSS> edu: my new lappy is getting the nvidia treatment
<imachine> and at the time, emulative linux-xorg libs inside of FreeBSD were old.
<imachine> so it didnt support some cool stuff new drm/dri did.
<edu> wow, so... the only solution is to put a nvidia card?
<imachine> edu, no.
<imachine> ofcourse not.
<LjL> sven_: may i ask you why you run visudo anyway?
<eXCeSS> edu: nope its just not as well supported
<edu> yes, yes i know...
<imachine> edu, but fglrx shoudl show some info
<imachine> what's dmesg say ?
<edu> hey, listen for my awful ati story
<edu> i installed fglrx, and changed the xorg.conf as usually
<edu> and the driver loaded, but... 3d direct acceleratioin never comes! :(
<Ashex> anyone know how to setup an hp scanjet in linux?
<imachine> what does glxinfo say ?
<eXCeSS> anyone know how to make links from gaim open in firefox, i have it set as preferred in konqueror but konqueror is like HAHA FUCK YOU I NEED TO OPEN THIS LINK
<edu> in ubuntu 5.10 it worked...
<edu> it says
<imachine> maybe there is some option you need to launch; like nvidia-glx-enable or something
<edu> (wait a second)
<sven_> LjL: I'm a bit new to Linux, and I wanted to gain root privilegies permanently.
<imachine> sven_, sudo su
<imachine> (but good luck breaking things later on ;))
<imachine> (especially as you are new)
<edu> edu@edu-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<edu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<LjL> sven_: i see. well, that would have been the wrong way to do it. and doing that is a bad idea anyway. and additionally, you just had a demonstration of what messing with root without really knowing what you're doing means.
<edu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<edu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<edu> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<imachine> edu, what's xorg.log say ?
<edu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<edu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<edu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<LjL> imachine: rather "sudo -i"
<edu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<edu> wops
<edu> sorry for the big extension
<imachine> LjL, maybe ;) i dont use sudo much
<imachine> LjL, i know sudo su works so ;] 
<edu> it could be said, that it don't load the dri for ati, or something like
<LjL> "sudo -i" or "sudo -s". "sudo -i" puts you in a predictable root environment (with /root as home dir, and all), so it's very much preferred.
<imachine> hmm
<imachine> LjL, oh i see.
<LjL> either is preferred to "sudo su", which is simply redundant
<imachine> well that's nice.
<edu> if i use glx, indirect rendering,it works, of course
<imachine> edu, anything about GLX in the log ?
<edu> nothing else
<imachine> else?
<imachine> else from what.
<edu> i am downloading the binary installer, to see if i'm lucky, but with my 56k connection, it takes a lot of time lol
<imachine> edu, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LjL> sven_: i suggest you boot into rescue mode and edit /etc/sudoers from there, making it look like the one i posted. hopefully you'll be able to log in from rescue mode. otherwise, use a live cd, mount your HD, and fix it from there
<edu> nothing else important about glx
<edu> well, sorry for my little english, hehehe
<sven_> LjL_: Thanks a lot!
<imachine> edu, it's okay man i've seen worse ;)
<edu> oh, thanks hahaha
<edu> so...
<imachine> edu, so, what does that log say
<edu> any idea about the ati big problem?
<imachine> did you check it ?
<edu> mhh
<edu> where's that log?
<imachine> 01:50 < imachine> edu, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MrBallZ> hi every1
<edu> i simply look at the terminal with glxinfo | grep direct
<edu> i'll see
<imachine> edu, do as a i said, and look for some (EE) strings
<imachine> or anything about glx
<imachine> or ati
<imachine> ;)
<MrBallZ> I've been running kubuntu for a couple of weeks , really nice,  this on my laptop ... and I was wondering if I should try  XGL ??  , I have an nvidia card, and I have the nvidia drivers all set, and It looks great,  GoogleEarth looks and works fast ... what do you suggest?
<dje> Anyone else having trouble with us.archive.ubuntu.com?  Is there another repository I can use as that one has been really slow lately?
<unix_infidel> MrBallZ: if its on a laptop xgl can distrupt your sleep and hibernate functions.
<MrBallZ> unix_infidel: mmm... and what about performance ... i mean, will XGL make it run more slugish,  i have a P4 1.8m , 512MB and the video card is a GeForce Go 420 with 16MB
<unix_infidel> MrBallZ: yes it will run pretty slow.
<edu> hey, imachine, i'm seeing something strange
<unix_infidel> imho xgl isnt really worth it unless you are into spending hours exprimentng with linux software.
<MrBallZ> so, its basically  eye candy ?
<unix_infidel> sure.
<edu> mhhh
<MrObvious> MrBallZ: Run E17 for eye candy.
<edu> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<edu> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<edu> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<edu> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *
<MrBallZ> MrObvious: what is e17 ???
<MrObvious> Enlightenment DR 0.17
<MrObvious> www.get-e.org
<robotgeek> edu: dont paste in here, but you are looking for (EE)
<eXCeSS> http://mcccxxxvii.com does my site work for any of you its broken for me wtf :(
<edu> EE? :-S
<MrBallZ> another question:  regarding  wlassitant , when I conect to an access point or router, it doesn't perform a dhcp request ... i have to do it manually ... is there a setting to change the dhcp client it uses ... or any sugestions ?
<MrObvious> eXCeSS: No
<eXCeSS> broken?
<eXCeSS> thanks
<MrObvious> yw
<robotgeek> edu: lines starting with (EE)
<MrObvious> MrBallZ: Same here. You'll just have to run sudo dhclient.
<MrObvious> Unless someone knows a fix.
<MrBallZ> MrObvious: have you tried Kwifimanager ?  ... i installed it , but it doesn't detect " all the networks " that are surrounding ... don't know why ...
<robotgeek> kwifimanager is evil!
<robotgeek> MrBallZ: if you are on dapper, you might prefer network-manager-kde
<edu> hey robotgeek
<MrObvious> MrBallZ: no
<robotgeek> yes edu
<edu> in EE lines there're errors about other things
<edu> something like "wacom"
<edu> it's for tablet pcs? ...
<robotgeek> edu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and pick vesa
<MrBallZ> robotgeek: why is kwifimanager evil ...
<robotgeek> MrBallZ: cause it does not work, but pretends like it does?
<edu> but then the 3d acceleration won't work, will it?
<MrBallZ> and I am in dapper ... so you mean to go each time to the system settings and the network conections ? instead of using wlassistant ...
<robotgeek> MrBallZ: no, install network-manager-kde, it works nicer than wlanassistant
* MrBallZ fires up Adept
<edu> well... if everything works except 3d rendering, it must be something of dri or maybe this xorg version is not well supported by ati
<MrBallZ> robotgeek: is it in the normal repositories ... I can't see it ... I can see a " network manager"  ...
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get mpg functioning?
<CaptainMorgan> codecs?
<CaptainMorgan> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<imachine> edu, hmm.
<robotgeek> MrBallZ: hmm, you are on dapper, right?
<imachine> edu, solved it yet ?
<MrBallZ> robotgeek: yes
<edu> no :-(
<edu> did you see that info upper?
<imachine> edu, yeah
<imachine> hmm
<robotgeek> MrBallZ: knetworkmanager sorry
<edu> and what do you think?
<imachine> i dont know really; you could try running X maybe with some more verbose level ?
<imachine> edu, what's dmesg say ?
<MrBallZ> no problemo
<edu> dmesg? sorry, i'm a litlle noob
<edu> what's that?
<imachine> edu, type 'dmesg' in a terminal
<MrBallZ> robotgeek: ah , network manager is good for laptops ... should have installed that ... if I just knew
<robotgeek> MrBallZ: its great for laptops (when it just works)
<edu> it says a lot of things, lol
<MrBallZ> robotgeek: hahaha , when it works ? :P
<edu> however, they don't look good
<MrBallZ> robotgeek: and I asume the icon wont be there until the next reboot ... or where is it at ?
<imachine> edu, anything about ati?
<robotgeek> MrBallZ: it should start up on its own, i am guessing
<edu> i belive there isn't information about ati
<imachine> edu, well... then i dont know ;)
<edu> there aren't any errors about ati or fglrx
<imachine> you could setenv some stuff like GLX_VERBOSE or  something.. and run glxinfo
<imachine> but i dont remember that setenv, you;d have to look on the dri wiki
<imachine> edu, lsmod says the kernel module is present?
<edu> when i type modprobe fglrx there aren't errors.....
<edu> wait a second
<edu> agpgart                34888  2 fglrx,via_agp      this one?
<MrBallZ> robotgeek: hey , it looks much much better than kwifi  and wlassistant
<MrBallZ> im going to get rid of the other 2
<imachine> edu, yeah
<imachine> i think
<robotgeek> MrBallZ: cool
<imachine> edu, modprobe? well. if it just loaded now, you might want to check out dmesg once more for info
<edu> well, it seems to be ok, isn't it?
<imachine> edu, duno.
<imachine> :)
<edu> ok, but it was loaded at the start too, i think
<imachine> ok then
<edu> no errors, same as before
<edu> only errors for hdd, but that is another story :P
<edu> (i thinks the automount crashed, only a bit)
<imachine> hmm
<imachine> dunno man
<imachine> :] 
<edu> :)
<imachine> cant help you i suppose
<imachine> google ;)
<edu> believe me, i have googled a lot hahahaha
<edu> perhaps i have to wait for a newer driver?
<edu> look
<edu> in the log it said
<imachine> yeah, no GLX.
<edu> something about xorg 6.9
<imachine> but you have glx in xorg.conf no
<imachine> ;)
<imachine> maybe its incompatible with 6.9
<imachine> dunno! :] 
<imachine> ;D i got nvidia nad dont have problems ;p
<edu> and dapper comes with 7.0, perhaps its unsupported, yup
<edu> that's ...sad (for me)
<edu> well, it's late
<edu> thanks a lot for your support, imachine
<edu> hope we'll talk again other day
<imachine> cheers
<imachine> it's not like i helped
<imachine> ;)
<edu> cheers
<eXCeSS> when i switch to desktop 1 my taskbar isnt there
<eXCeSS> how do i get it back
<eXCeSS> i kinda need it
<uvvv2> excess
<eXCeSS> yea
<uvvv2> is that happening on kde?
<eXCeSS> yeah
<blitz> I just installed wine using kubuntu's adept manager, but it stalls trying to create the directory to configure when I run "wine" or "winecfg" .. If I manually create the directory, I start getting all kinds of weird errors... anyone have a similar issue?
<uvvv2> right click the taskbar, and.. let me se, i forgot what it says exactly
<uvvv2> ok
<eXCeSS> k
<uvvv2> click configure taskbar and than check 'show windows from all desktops' checkbox
<uvvv2> is that it?
<eXCeSS> lol its checked laready
<eXCeSS> lemme try un doing it
<eXCeSS> then redoing it
<eXCeSS> no thats just if it diaplayys the things in the bottom right
<uvvv2> if that's not it, i can't help you. try playing with options in that taskbar conf. window...
<eXCeSS> ima reobot and if it happens again if not then desktop 2 3 4 and getting killed
<CaptainMorgan> what folder in Kaffeine defaulted to?
<CaptainMorgan> I don't see it in /usr/lib
<thechris> What is the current reccomendation in regards to Kubuntu x86 vs Kubuntu amd64 for 64 bit processors?
<thechris> i assume some 3rd party packages will not exist for amd64, and such
<CaptainMorgan> IKaffeine
<CaptainMorgan> !
<CaptainMorgan> where is Kaffeine?
<CaptainMorgan> where is the bot......
<thechris> i was wondering about that
<crimsun> the bot's right there.
<thechris> i thougth you meant there was no Kaffeine for amd64.
<CaptainMorgan> !Kaffeine
<ubotu> I know nothing about kaffeine
<CaptainMorgan> sheesh
<RadiantFire> I wonder if I could add factoids
<RadiantFire> !kaffeine
<ubotu> I know nothing about kaffeine
<RadiantFire> !kaffiene
<ubotu> I know nothing about kaffiene
<RadiantFire> thats wierd
<RadiantFire> he should know all packages
<LjL> !info kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1.3ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 1528 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<_zak> Hey can anyone tell me how to turn off hardware acceleration in the xorg.conf config file
<CheeseBurgerMan> _zak: Yeah, pastebin the xorg.conf and I'll show you exactly where to edit it.
<_zak> I'm on a windows machine ATM because the x serv crashes on the linux machine
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, right. Duh. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, gimme a second.
<_zak> I know its under devic though
<CaptainMorgan> ubotu where is Kaffeine installed?
<CheeseBurgerMan> _zak: Under section device add 'Option "noaccel" '
<_zak> it says noaccel is an unsuitable statement, i tried that already
<thechris> CaptainMorgan: which kaffeine
<CaptainMorgan> media player
<thechris> CaptainMorgan: no, i mean `which kaffeine`  as per:  man which
<CaptainMorgan> !media player
<ubotu> I know nothing about media player
<unix_infidel> there is no substitute for a search engine.
<thechris> make no jokes about food in regards to man which...
<CaptainMorgan> lol
<CaptainMorgan> which Kaffeine returns nothing
<_zak> what is the command for a different text editor other than nano?
<thechris> lowercase k
<CaptainMorgan> man which fills stomach?
<thechris> fills screen...
<CaptainMorgan> hmm.. usr/bin/kaffeine.. that should do it.. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> _zak: vi, kate, kwrite, pico, gedit
<geneo93> kate
<geneo93> install mc
<CaptainMorgan> sweetness, thanks thechris
<rendhalver> hey can someone help me with a kdevelop problem? i asked in the kdevelop channel but its not very active
* CaptainMorgan recalls one once said.. "don't ask to ask... just ask!"
<_zak> hey, now i have a problem that says "no screens found"
<azzco> hello I've got slight problem here... I'm trying to install wine and I'm supposed to enter the root password...but I don't recal any root password
<azzco> is the root password blank or is it the password that's assigned to my account on the computer?(only got one account on the comp)
<lwizardl> azzco, root password should be the same as the user pass
<azzco> oh okay
<LjL> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<azzco> well I tried that...several times and still it wont work :(
<lwizardl> unless you enabled the root user use sudo
<_zak> i have error with no screens found, can someone help?
<azzco> yeah I know what sudo is but wine isn't letting me use sudo command
<lwizardl> hmm
<azzco> I'll be back in a while
<lwizardl> did you enable the repo's
<azzco> lwizardl: repo's?
<lwizardl> basically the multiverse & universe sources
<Mickey_> Hello
<bioticpro> Anybody here use Nvidia 6200 card on linux?
<_zak> naa, i got 7900gt and lg monitor, wiht a no screens error. please help
<unix_infidel> how do i configure the time zone?
<KuLover> Hiya, what does it mean when I get "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init" during boot?
<unix_infidel> !timezone
<ubotu> I know nothing about timezone
<Mickey_> I have something that should be easy.  I am running Kubuntu and don't have 'make' working.  I tried apt-get with no success and yum isn't installed, I tried d/l deb packages....  any help is much appreciated
<unix_infidel> !region
<ubotu> I know nothing about region
<Mickey_> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<azzco> okay I'm back
<azzco> Desktop/wine-0.9.15~winehq0~ubuntu~5.10.orig the row after that it says Password: so I enterd my user password
<azzco> got this as an answer Desktop/wine-0.9.15~winehq0~ubuntu~5.10.orig
<azzco> huh not copying right =/
<azzco> well anyways it says authentic faiure...
<Mickey_> Thank you ubotu!
<azzco> I really don't knwo what could be wrong... I've been fiddling with wine the whole day and this is as far as I've gotten
<KuLover> Mickey, YOu know ubotu is a bot ;)
<CaptainMorgan> is there another system browser besides Konqueror available? Alt-L and Q to remove a window is just.. well.. annoying...
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<CaptainMorgan> accustomed to my Alt-F X
<GullyFoyle> hrm kde is running extremely slowly and giving me errors about dcopserver. in my home direcory i see 2 dcopservers. shouldnt there only be one?
<Mickey_> Kinda figured, but oh such a helpful bot, maybe not as helpful as lopez but hey!
<unix_infidel> for some reason my time zone changed to moscow sporadically.
<unix_infidel> how can i change it back...there's no dpkg-reconfigure option for it.
<CaptainMorgan> infidel
<Ashex> anyone know how to transfer music to minidiscs in linux?
<CaptainMorgan> wouldn't that be the same as if it were a 600mb regular CD ? Ashex
<_zak> Can someone help me with a no screens found
<CaptainMorgan> jus the size if recognized as smaller
<eXCeSS> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<eXCeSS> is there a way to enable the automatic mounting of usb hard drive on boot, with out messsing with fstab
<Ashex> CaptainMorgan: Minidiscs Aren't the same as Compact Discs
<CaptainMorgan> Ashex: aren't they read as easily?
<eXCeSS> no they need a reader
<CaptainMorgan> huh..
<eXCeSS> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minidisc
<Mickey_> eXCeSS I had one automount and another wouldn't mount at all, still scratching my head on that one.
<eXCeSS> Mickey_:  shit thanks tho
<eXCeSS> it has to mount before ktorrent loads or ktorrent removes the torrents from the queue
<eXCeSS> woohoo physics regents tomorrow
<Ashex> Damnit, I guess I'm stuck using Windows to transfer music :/
<eXCeSS> nooooooooooooo
<eXCeSS> not windows
<eXCeSS> :)
<eXCeSS> :( *
<Ashex> :'(
<CaptainMorgan> eXCeSS:  regents?
<Ashex> I can't get Sonicstage to install under Wine
<DrBair> good ole regents
<eXCeSS> oh yeah state tests
<eXCeSS> Ashex: use vmware
<Ashex> Maybe I'll use VMware to load the windows on my other drive
<_bon> just got back from holiday and did an update and it has changed my xorg.conf file so kdm doesnt start here is the log http://pastebin.com/724579 this is my xorg.conf that doesnt work http://pastebin.com/724585
<eXCeSS> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regents_Examinations check out ny
<eXCeSS> woo yea
<Ashex> One of the advantages to having gmail for you domain. You can set it up so that any email sent to a non-existent email address is forwarded to yours
<eXCeSS> thats sort of really awesome
<eXCeSS> except i think spammers would love that
<Ashex> Yeah
<RadiantFire> mmm...
<Ashex> but Gmail does a good job of filtering it out
<eXCeSS> true
<RadiantFire> did you hear about the guy who had verizon cell phone and ended up getting all these internal testing IM's
<eXCeSS> yup
<eXCeSS> null
<RadiantFire> cuz he set his user name to null
<Ashex> occasionally one or two slip through and pop-up in my inbox, but it's usually clean
<RadiantFire> thats so hilarious
<RadiantFire> spamasssasin fails at life
<eXCeSS> yeah that shit is awesome
<RadiantFire> I've never had spam blocked from kmail or evolution or any e-mail client
<eXCeSS> does thunderbird have spam extensions?
<Mussorgsky> I can't find the old wiki documentation... where is it now?
<h3sp4wn> spamassasin is not that bad to setup
<bimberi> Mussorgsky: some has been moved to help.ubuntu.com. what in particular?
<Mussorgsky> the page on restricted formats, for example
<Mussorgsky> this is on the wiki home page: Note - the community wiki is now on the Community Docs section on this website
<Mussorgsky> I loooked everywhere for this "Community Docs" section
<bimberi> Mussorgsky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats redirects to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Mussorgsky> did not redirect me
<bimberi> hmmk
<Mussorgsky> oh, I see
<Mussorgsky> there's a community docs tab in help.ubuntu.com
<Mussorgsky> thanks
<bimberi> np, i agree that the bit on the front page of the wiki can be done better - *fixes*
<Mussorgsky> maybe a direct link
<nixternal> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<bimberi> yes, i'll change the words Community Docs to be a link to it on h.u.c
<doobeh> Hi, I'm having a bit of a problem regarding sound.  I've essentially got two soundcards, the onboard one, and my USB headset
<doobeh> both are recognised, but how do I pick the either one as the temporary default?
<osiris> using alsa ?
<doobeh> I believe so :)
<osiris>  /dev/dsp should be onboard, and /dev/dsp0 or dsp1 should be the headset
<osiris> depends on what your trying to configure mostly
<CaptainMorgan> this is a KDE specific issue.... has to be. .Gnome didn't have this problem - Firefox will not completely install flashplayer.. every site visited and it says "click here to install" and it finds the player and installs it but then it somehow removes it right away... any ideas?
<osiris> CaptainMorgan, have you tried installing the plugin by hand ?
<CaptainMorgan> osiris: yes
<osiris> have you checked the about:plugins tab, to see if its loading it ?
<osiris> and by hand i mean actually copying the .so file into the plugin directory ?
<Frederick> folks what wierd version of xchat is ubuntu shipping?
<CaptainMorgan> about:plugins tab?
<osiris> type about:plugins in the firefox address bar
<CaptainMorgan> osiris: .. that .so placing into plugin dir I did not do.....
<CaptainMorgan> osiris: about:plugins returns nothing installed.. which Im not surprised by
<osiris> CaptainMorgan, try that.  that should fix you up
<CaptainMorgan> it always says successful then immediately removes it
<CaptainMorgan> where do I get the .so file? apt-get ?
<osiris> the installer should create one
<osiris> lemme look for it
<CaptainMorgan> see..
<CaptainMorgan> ths is what messes me up
<CaptainMorgan> im in the dir now and the .so file IS THERe1
<CaptainMorgan> libflashplayer.so
<CaptainMorgan> and flashplayer.xpt
<CaptainMorgan> the only two there
<CaptainMorgan> I dont' get it
<osiris> are they in usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or ~/.mozilla/plugins
<azzco> pheew I made a post about my problem... the admin there runs kubuntu too I think or at least he knows a bit about it (it was he who got me into kubuntu and made me install wine) well anyways if anyone would feel like trying to help me I've posted my problem here http://www.excalibur-holland.net/phpnuke/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=5334#5334
<doobeh> at the moment, under the xine audio configuration, it's got the "device used for stereo output" as "plug:front:default"
<Bennner> hi everyone, i'm looking for help with samba.. i can see the linux-pc from my xp machines, but all the folder are not accessible, i tried alots of thing... edit smb.conf, add user, smbpasswd etc.. what i want is each share need a different password for read or read/write
<doobeh> would that be where I put in /dev/dspX ?
<CaptainMorgan> ~/.mozilla/plugins
<CaptainMorgan> osiris:
<osiris> try and sudo cp them from ~/.mozilla to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<CaptainMorgan> osiris: same files need to be in /usr/lib/mozzil?
<CaptainMorgan> k
<doobeh> answered my own question (yes) :)
<doobeh> Next question is, can I script that?
<osiris> doobeh, i have never seen that before, but i would assume that is where you put it
<doobeh> Can I have a little script I run to set it to /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1 ?
<osiris> dont know.  if xine has a cli switch to change audio output devices you could, but i dont know THAT much about xine
<doobeh> Okay, I'll head over and have a poke about, cheers for the help Osiris
<osiris> doobeh, might try xine --help or man xine
<osiris> no prob
<CaptainMorgan> osiris: sudo cp'n the file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins was successful but firefox is still not playing or using the file
<CaptainMorgan> about:plugins still comes up empty
<osiris> did you try installing flashplayer as root and as user
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<Bennner> hi everyone, i'm looking for help with samba.. i can see the linux-pc from my xp machines, but all the folder are not accessible, i tried alots of thing... edit smb.conf, add user, smbpasswd etc.. what i want is each shares need a different user/password for read or read/write
<osiris> CaptainMorgan, then im stuck.  thats usually about all it takes to get a plugin working
<CaptainMorgan> I know.... can't be this difficult which is why Im wondering if it's a bug...
<CaptainMorgan> the way it successfully installs and immediately rejects appears on the surface like a bug
<osiris> lemme move to a different pc
<nixternal> if i configure from scratch and i need to --prefix the kde headers..what is the exact location....   isn't it --prefix=/usr/lib/kde3
<BluDog_Anchorite> CaptainMorgan, pm me the address of the site your testing flash on
<BluDog_Anchorite> if your identified that is
<BluDog_Anchorite> CaptainMorgan, just paste the link here. i can see your not identified
<CaptainMorgan> hm... Im identified.. .
<Bennner> somebody can help me with my problem?
<KuLover> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<CaptainMorgan> identifed now.. hmm.. gotta get Konversation to auto identify .....
<CaptainMorgan> auto config Konversation requires Settings/Identities - service = /msg nickserv identify ... correct?
<BluDog_Anchorite> CaptainMorgan, results are in pm
<kyle_> would anyone have any idea why I cannot load Xmoto or any other 3d game for that matter
<Hawkwind> Do you have 3D video drivers installed correctly ?
<kyle_> it detected and has my card loaded as a Nvidia geforce FX generic (geforce 6600GT) and i have the Nvidia-glx package installed?
<Hawkwind> But did you do all the steps to get 3D running ?
<Hawkwind> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Azzco> hi I\ve got a slight problem here...I did something wrong when trying to configure my video card and after I restarted xserver everything went blue... I\ve booted from CD how do I fix this_
<kyle_> Hawkwind: !nvidia     it says the event is now found when i type it into konsole?
<osiris> hey Hawkwind, how goes the day
<orient2000> Where can I get some DVD rip software guys?
<Hawkwind> kyle_: Did you go to that URL the bot stated ?
<Hawkwind> osiris: Good good.  Just stumbled out of bed from taking a nap :P
<Azzco> can someone plz help me a bit?
<kyle_> Hawkwind: haha oops, was a llttle preoccupied searching forums, i am headen there now
<osiris> Azzco, you could try copying the xorg.conf from the live version yer running, and puting it in your installed /etc/X11 dir
<Azzco> thx I\ll try that
<osiris> backup you original first
<Azzco> not used to non swedish layout on keyboard
<Azzco> osiris: one question...I can\t do anything when not booted from live cd...can I do this from the CD_
<Hawkwind> There is a command you can run to reconfigure your X server
<osiris> Azzco, thats what im hoping
<osiris> never been in that particular situation myself
<Azzco> Hawkwind: you know the command from the top of your head_
<Azzco> osiris: allways good to know if it works right ;) it seems that there will be more then one learnign something from this :)
<osiris> gotta love the OSS comunity
<Azzco> hehe I have only used linux for about a day and a half and I love it yeah
<osiris> standing on the shoulders of giants, are we
<Azzco> :)
<CaptainMorgan> osiris: cheers mate - worked
<osiris> CaptainMorgan, congrats d00d
<osiris> glad i could help
<CaptainMorgan> in Konv's Settings/Identities - Auto identify what do I put in the 'service' field? I can't get it to auto identify me....
<aeon17x> composite on kubuntu is very stable now, yay
<CaptainMorgan> ya!
<Hawkwind> Azzco: Nope.  I know it's some dpkg command
<aeon17x> kicker used to crash every now and then when I did it on breezy
<Azzco> oh okay I was just going to start searching on google
<h3sp4wn> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ashex> !tell me about vmware
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Thank you :)
<Azzco> thx!
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: I just pulled info in the bot and was about to look at a webpage to find the answer :)
<Hawkwind> Azzco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Azzco> thx Hawkwind
<GullyFoyle> hrm is there a way for Konversation to be on more than one irc server at a time?
<CheeseBurgerMan> GullyFoyle: Yeah, you can use F7 or just '/server servername'
<GullyFoyle> CheeseBurgerMan: ah, ok, that's how you do it in console clients
<GullyFoyle> CheeseBurgerMan: /server that is
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how to auto identify ? http://konversation.kde.org/ is slow to load the handbook.....
<CheeseBurgerMan> GullyFoyle: Yeah. I gathered. ;)
<CaptainMorgan> been waiting
<Azzco> okay Hawkwind you still there or was it h3sp4wn who helped well anyways will this change the live CD version running in ram or will this tke affect on my HD?
<CaptainMorgan> got it... Nickserv
<KuLover> !RESTRICTED
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> Azzco: It will change the running version - you will have to restart kdm with /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<h3sp4wn> Azzco: Once you know it is working you could copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf to your drive
<Azzco> I can\t touch anything in the drive it seems >*
<Azzco> or can I from terminal?
<h3sp4wn> You should be able to mount it from the live-cd
<Azzco> you mean right click then mount_
<Azzco> ?
<Azzco> are we talking about gui or terminal?
<h3sp4wn> I don't know anything about the gui
<Azzco> hehe I dont know anything about either gui or mount :)
<Azzco> do you mind helping me with the comands?
<h3sp4wn> Is it actually working how you want it at the moment ?
<Azzco> ATM yes
<h3sp4wn> Why are you running off the live cd anyway ? It would be easier if you just booted into recovery mode and ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from there
<Azzco> oh...well this is the first time that anything happend to me in linux and the first thing I thought of was the live cd :)
<Azzco> okay I will run it fron recovery mode insted then ;)
<h3sp4wn> It would be easier
<Azzco> okay I will be back in a while then ;)
<kyle_> got it working, thank you :)
<Azzco> quit
<Azzco> oops not that chat lol
<m5m> I'm stuck: upgraded to Dapper a couple of weeks ago, was having a stuck-mouse on boot problem (don't know if it's related) had to re-plug it for it to function... Now, after a random crash (system became fully unresponsive during a dvd::rip session (a perl-based app), My system will NOT load KDE/X at all... I'm in term 1 screen session irssi here, startx and sudo kdm get me to the blue font, super-low-resolution "kubuntu loading"
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> how can i do a console debug?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> or how can i get a lost console debug output?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> last
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone?
<m5m> dunno n0ctuRnaL-fieNd ... it seems like a quiet hour in here
<Official_C> no clue
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> yeah , everyone went to sleep
<regeya> all us northern-hemisphere have gotten a long day of sun, so now we're sleeeeeeeeeepy
<m5m> gmt -8 here, I'm kinda sleepy but the sun's still up :-)
<Ashex> well that sucks
<Ashex> I can't boot windows in VMware
<h3sp4wn> qemu with the kqemu module is almost as fast as vmware
<Ashex> will it load windows though. I have it installed on another hard drive and I want to load it
<m5m> Figured out my issue I think, something with nvidia module & updated kernel incompatibility
<Ank_186> hello folks - anyone have any experience downloading icon themes?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> yes , i got a few icon themes
<Ank_186> and you didn't have problems getting them onto your system?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> i did, but then i found the right menu
<KullyFoyle> !Windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<KullyFoyle> just had to see
<Ank_186> okay, I keep getting a message like "not a valid icon theme archive" did you ever get that?
<m5m> that's funny :-P
<tourent> sorry to bother, i'm trying to switch over a stock ubuntu install to kubuntu- should i just install "kubuntu-desktop" package and uninstall "gnome-desktop"?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Ank_186: what are you using as the files?
<Ank_186> I'm at a website called kde-look and I'm just trying to download one of its selections
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Ank_186: ur in the kcontrol /appearance/icons/ right?
<robotgeek> tourent: install with aptitude
<tourent> so stop synaptic process?
<tourent> i'm at the downloading stage now
<Ank_186> yes
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Ank_186: what file did you download?
<Ank_186> nothing it won't take
<robotgeek> tourent: let it be then
<tourent> am i on the right track- installing kde and taking off gnome?
<Ashex> where would I grab kqemu?
<Ank_186> keep getting an error message about it not being a valid icon theme archive
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Ank_186: remember , dont extract the packages, just select the package u download from the icon theme menu
<h3sp4wn> http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/qemu-accel.html
<azzco> hehe h3sp4wn I'm running from drive again :D altough I'll probably have to reconfigure resolution
<Ashex> thanks
<azzco> thx for the help =D
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Ank_186: alsp some icones might not be compatible because of different file formats etc ,
<tourent> robotgeek: install kde then uninstall gnome?
<Ank_186> okay
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Ank_186:have to look what kde version it was made for
<Ank_186> that's kinda picky
<robotgeek> tourent: yes, to remove ubuntu remove "libgtk2.0-0"
<tourent> robotgeek: that's it, just the single package?
<robotgeek> tourent: yeah, but all of ubuntu depends on it :)
<tourent> will i be able to boot then :)
<robotgeek> tourent: if you have disk space, let it be :
<tourent> gotcha
<tourent> wilco
<Ashex> okay, I just did ./install && make && make install for kqemu
<Ashex> and I don't see it anymore :/
<Ashex> actually nevermind
<Ashex> I'll be a good user and check the docs
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> i installed kdevelop but dont know how to start it
<CheeseBurgerMan> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: run 'kdevelop3'
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ahh yes , the 3 part , this lunux apps get tricky
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ty
<m5m> My usb-mouse fails to control the cursor on boot.  unplugging and replugging the mouse fixes the issue.  I can't find anything on the forums, anyone have a clue?
<geneo93> guess it likes hotplug better than clodplug
<geneo93> turn off ps2 in bios
<bleaked> so why do the kubuntu devs mess with the menu structure of konqueror?  it's really quite confusing and makes people in #kde far less eager to help you..
<bleaked> i'm now at my second item this week that i literally cannot find anywhere in konqueror..quite ridiculous
<CheeseBurgerMan> bleaked: you can get the default profiles back -- lemme search for how.
<bleaked> good.
<bleaked> there are also other annoying things..
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<bleaked> like when i click up directory, the view mode always changes to large ugly icons..
<bleaked> the devs in #kde say it's a long known kubuntu-specific problem.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I dunno, I have mine setup with the default view mode.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> bleaked: if u use high quality icons it wont be ugly ,  128x128
<bleaked> whoa..after going back to the original profiles, konq is very noticeably quicker..
<bleaked> didn't expect that..
<thechris> adept loaded once
<thechris> now it won't
<thechris> nvidia-glx or some package by a similar name didn't install from adept
<thechris> is apedt broken?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> do, sudo apt-get install -f
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> that should fox broken packages
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> adept sometimes doesnt start
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> for no reason
<thechris> now adept loaded and seems to be allowing the installl.  just trying to dowload headers
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> i think the adept fails to start because it has something to do with the sudo password being stored in memory for certain period
<thechris> that sudo thing is really annoying.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> yeah , but its better then windows
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> security wise
<thechris> well, yes.  though vista seems to be taking my idea
<thechris> kinda
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> what idea is that?
<thechris> basically a "secure click".
<thechris> instead of typing a password, allow the user to click "ok"
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> thats sounds like a good idea , but how do you implement it so the hacker doesnt just have to hit ok to gain root access?
<thechris> it lacks physical security
<thechris> the idea is just to keep software from installing itself.  anyone who can gain access to the computer probably has either physical access or a remote access password.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> it would also only be good for home users with one account , u cant have something like that in a school or an office
<Frederick> folks why does kubuntu doesnt have colors in terminal? even vim is black and white =/
<h3sp4wn> :syntax on
<thechris> you could.  the logged in users would not be given access to the secure click, or would have to issue a password.  only the "power user" would have the option for "secure click"
<thechris> Frederick: IIRC you need to modify your ~/.bashrc
<thechris> i think there is a "colors" option or such
<h3sp4wn> You can just make sudo not ask for a password
<Frederick> thechris, can you give em a link for a tuto?
<thechris> Frederick: sorry, this is just from experience with other distros
<unix_infidel> Frederick: what do you mean by "colors"
<thechris> oh i just want to punch kubuntu's X11 package
<thechris> eat me "users cannot start X servers"
<tourent> what are some good kde file sharing applications?
<thechris> IIRC there is a bittorrent client installed by default
<tourent> can one look up 'audio media' using bittorrent?
<regeya> no one does file sharing anymore. ;-)
<regeya> that would be discussing wares, tourent
<regeya> warez
<regeya> even
<regeya> sheesh, I look like a lamer
<thechris> heh.  l4mz0R
<geneo93> try ktorrent for search
* thechris is being investigated by the RIAA for that last comment...
<regeya> hehe
<tourent> i'm trying to be as non-contraversial as possible
<tourent> i'm coming from limewire on windows, and i'm trying to figure out what to use
<regeya> not that I condone such behavior, but java's easy to install (it's on the wiki somewhere, hang on) and limewire is just a java app
<regeya> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<regeya> well not "just" a java app but there's a generic package
<Frederick> !vim colors
<ubotu> I know nothing about vim colors
<Frederick> !konsole
<ubotu> I know nothing about konsole
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> !console
<ubotu> I know nothing about console
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> whats the deal with installing new version of apps over the old ones? is it ok , not ok , doesnt matter?
<regeya> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: ???
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> lets say i have app 1.1 installed , i want to install app 1.3 , do i have to remove app 1.1 before installing app 1.3?
<Frederick> any ideas for me?
<thechris> so kubuntu lasted all of 30 minutes...
<thechris> and it seems now kdesu has broke
<thechris> and twinview doesn't work
<thechris> i can enable it in system settings, but the apply button is greyed out
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Frederick:
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Frederick: it does have colors , sometimes , depends on what it displays
<TalentedChimp> what is the format for adding local sources to sources.list?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Frederick: type ls command in a folder that has folders and files , see if it shows any colors
<thechris> well, that doesn't count
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> why not
<thechris> if you look at .bashrc it explicitly colorizes the output of ls
<Frederick> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, still black and white
<thechris> now, i know there is a color on, color off option in vim somewhere
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> let me go find it
<Frederick> I got a vim theme it fixored vims problem
<Frederick> but for the term it self i got no idea
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> try this command ls --color=auto
<Frederick> MUCH better
<Frederick> where do I add it?
<Frederick> myuser@myhost:~ still uncoloured :p
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> how many colors do u want?
<geneo93> it will do 256 colors
<thechris> so, kdesu broke...
<thechris> took me all of 30 minutes to break things
<geneo93> sudo apt-get install bb then bb
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> geneo93: so how do u enable colors for everything in the console/?
<geneo93> konsole
<thechris> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Frederick> gonna sleep ad fix it tommorow cya folks
<CellarDoor> argh Apollon is a pain to setup
<CellarDoor> Has anyone actually set this thing up without popping a vein ?
<robotgeek> CellarDoor: checked the desktop guide?
<CellarDoor> robotgeek: I'm trying to work my way through a howto someone posted at the ubuntu site... I just have no patience is all
<robotgeek> CellarDoor: hmm, try the desktopguide's instructions?
<CellarDoor> !desktopguide
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<thechris> so, anyone know what might be wrong with kdesu
<robotgeek> CellarDoor: help menu?
<thechris> it gives no errors related to its lack of working
<CellarDoor> I think all I need to do is copy the conf files
<CellarDoor> robotgeek: I think I've just about got it sorted now
<robotgeek> CellarDoor: cool
<CellarDoor> robotgeek: gnutella is working... I think I just have to chown fasttrack and openft now
<robotgeek> cool
<CellarDoor> hmm
<CellarDoor> FastTrack and OpenFT arent connecting for some reason
<CellarDoor> I just tried to edit a file using kate and I got a dialogue saying "cannot talk to klauncher"
<CellarDoor> Is this bad ?
<robotgeek> CellarDoor: i would guess so
<Pizmar> Hi, can someone help me with installing packages from external repositories?
<Pizmar> More specifically, bmpx
<Pizmar> Or can anyone tell me what BREAK(install) means?
<Pizmar> in adept
<robotgeek> Pizmar: means installing will break your system
<Pizmar> What why would it break my system???
<Pizmar> Sorry for my freakishly delayed response
<crimsun> it has the /potential/ to break your system
<crimsun> I haven't personally audited that package, so I can't speak for it
<crimsun> on the other hand, I do know precisely how to generate a legit deb for bmpx in a pbuilder since I've been doing it for several months
<DaSkreech> I tried to boot my Kubuntu drive from another machine and couldn't mount the root file system
<DaSkreech> Whats up?
<DaSkreech> j #ubuntu
<elknof3> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<elknof3> hi everybody, can someone help me whit this??  i have no idea how to set up a script... (even don't know what is this)
<elknof3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16251
<DaSkreech> elknof3: You mean a bash script?
<emonkey> A script is only a textfile which can be executed
<emonkey> so create a file at .kde/Autostart in youre home directory
<emonkey> write this two lines in there:
<emonkey> .kde/Autostart
<emonkey> ups wrong paste
<emonkey> write this two lines in there:
<thechris> is there a kdesu lock file or something that would prevent kdesu from working
<emonkey>  #!/bin/bash
<emonkey>  xmodmap /home/figura/bin/hotkeys
<emonkey> the last thing you've to do ist to give the right to execute thefile
<emonkey> go to the file preferences and give exetue rights to the file
<emonkey> sorry execute
<emonkey> elknof3, that should work
<elknof3> what do you mean creating a file at .kde/Autostart??   im ok in all except of the .kde/Autostart step...
<emonkey> youve got a directory .kde in your home and there is a directory autostart
<emonkey> everything in this directory will be executed after your login in kde
<elknof3> if i dont have that directory  i need to create it... isn't it??
<emonkey> you've already created the other file in your bin?
<emonkey> you've this directory, you can't see it because there is a . in the beginning aof the directory name
<elknof3> ok ok...
<elknof3> let me see...
<emonkey> you can see it if you enable to see hidden files
<emonkey> or you can type the adress in the adress bar of konqueror for e.g.
<elknof3> emonkey, sorry what would be the name for the file at .kde/Autostart?
<elknof3> i've already created tha hotkeys file at bin
<emonkey> elknof3, that's no important choose one you want
<elknof3> emonkey, could it be the same??  "hotkeys"
<emonkey> sure it can
<elknof3> emonkey, this message came up "The file or folder file:///home/.kde does not exist."
<emonkey> elknof3,
<emonkey> that's in your home
<elknof3> sorry if i'm a little bit slow...  but i'm starting
<elknof3> ohhh
<elknof3> ok
<elknof3> now i get it
<emonkey> kozz, sorry my english too.... it isn't really good i know.
<elknof3> no pro...  where are you from??
<jagged> Does anyone know why I can't find the apache2 package for Dapper?
<emonkey> ups completition failure
<emonkey> elknof3, from Switzerland, where u from?
<elknof3> emonkey, mexico
<emonkey> jagged, maybe its in universe
<Hobbsee> !find apache
<ubotu> Found: apache2, apache2-common, apache2-doc, apache2-mpm-perchild, apache2-mpm-prefork (and 147 others)
<jagged> I've added universe to my Adept
<emonkey> elknof3, o grats to catch the wm final rounds :)
<Hobbsee> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Hobbsee> er, it should be in main....
<Hobbsee> !info apache2 dapper
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 80 kB
<emonkey> oh it's in main
<Hobbsee> yeah
<jagged> docs are wrong ... still I have main
<emonkey> jagged, plz show your sources.list in pastebin
<orient2000> Where can I get some DVD rip software guys?
<emonkey> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<orient2000> Thanks
<elknof3> emonkey, hey thanks dude, thanks a lot...
<jagged> hahaha pastebin crached
<jagged> crashed
<emonkey> elknof3, no prob
<jagged> ok looks like pastebin is on the fritz ... alternative someone ?
<jagged> http://pastebin.ca/68863
<Hobbsee> jagged: pastebin.ca
<jagged> there is my sources.list
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<emonkey> jagged, you haven't enabled main...
<emonkey> strange
<Hobbsee> jagged: the installer has commented out main - how about you uncomment the deb and the deb-src lines, and try again
<Hobbsee> emonkey: looks like the installer did it
<jagged> hmmm wierd I thought I had uncommented them
<emonkey> Hobbsee, k... I even have seen that
<emonkey> ups my poor english
<emonkey> I've never ever seen that...
<orient2000> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. was not found
<jagged> gah ... opps I'd uncommented dapper-updated
<emonkey> orient2000, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html not https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html.
<emonkey> theres a point at the end... try it without the pint
<emonkey> pint
<emonkey> point
<orient2000> OK. I've got it. Thanks.
<emonkey> sorry my misttypes I should have a coffee bevore I'type something here
<emonkey> afk for coffee
<jagged> anyone want to update the wiki article ApacheMySQLPHP
<Hobbsee> jagged: do you?
<jagged> it says apache2 is in universe but it is in main
<Hobbsee> what do you want to edit in it?
<Hobbsee> jagged: link to it?
<jagged> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jagged> hang on thats the docs ... not the wiki
<elijahblue> in what ways is kubuntu dapper better than fc5 kde??
<elijahblue> in what ways is kubuntu dapper better than fc5 kde??
<TalentedChimp> how do i add a local repository in adept?
<exceswater> hi all
<exceswater> good morning
<ralph> Hello All !!
<ralph> Simple question, How do I empty the trashcan?  I just installed Dapper Drake and there is no icon for the trashcan on the KDE panel.  Best Guesses as to how to make it visible and empty it?
<TalentedChimp> how do i add a local repo in adept and get adept to see it, i've looked at the guide and nothing seems to explain how to do it
<TalentedChimp> add the trashcan applet
<thechris> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<TalentedChimp> ralph : add the trash can applet from the panel menu
<ralph> Talented Chimp, thanks a bunch.  I knew it would be something simple.  Tried going through the System Settings and any other things.  GREAT!!
<TalentedChimp> np
<thechris> ok what is the name for the mp3 package
<thechris> libxine-extracodecs didn't work
<thechris> isn't found
<r0xz> thechris: have you enabled multiverse in your sources.list file?
<thechris> backports?
<r0xz> nope
<thechris> ok, in that case i'll need the sources
<TalentedChimp> thechris : you may want to add the plf repos too
<thechris> as the default source.list has none
<thechris> also none of that in the file
<Hobbsee> add multiverse instead - plf will break your system.
<thechris> how
<r0xz> thechris: get yourself a nice file at source-o-matic
<Hobbsee> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<TalentedChimp> just break system or break it when you try to do something with those packages?
<thechris> i don't have synaptic.  adept doesn't work.  the multiverse isn't in the file to uncomment
<thechris> so what now
<jagged> add it to the file
<jagged> copy the line that says universe
<jagged> and change it to multiverse
<jagged> infact adept even has a "clone" function if you right click universe
<aftertaf> he says it doesnt work adept
<thechris> but adept is not.
<jagged> adept doesnt work ... as in it wont start ?
<thechris> it starts when it wants to
<r0xz> thechris: just edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file as superuserdo and add multiverse in the line "deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse"
<thechris> its not bound to the users will like most programs
<exceswater> hey... who can tell me please command line for installing penguin racer and the other 2 games... :D they are like packaged 2gether
<thechris> so why don't they include the commented out version of that in sources.list
<r0xz> thechris: because the system is setup to support free software more than non-free software
<r0xz> and because multiverse is less supported/updated
<aftertaf> thechris, is your sources looking better now?
<thechris> ok, it looks like things are a bit better
<Hobbsee> exceswater: sudo apt-get install ppracer
<Hobbsee> !find ppracer
<ubotu> No packages matching 'ppracer' could be found
<Hobbsee> !find racer
<aftertaf> tuxracer
<ubotu> Found: dnstracer, traceroute, leaktracer, planetpenguin-racer, planetpenguin-racer-data (and 8 others)
<Hobbsee> oh that's it
<thechris> my current issues are:  adept doesn't always load.  2.)  users cannot start X11 sessions with startx
<aftertaf> doh
<aftertaf> hi Hobbsee late for you, early fo  me :)
<Hobbsee> exceswater: sudo apt-get install planetpenguin-racer
<Hobbsee> hey aftertaf.  it's almost 5pm
<aftertaf> thechris, x11 sessions is normal,ish... use kdm
* Hobbsee writes a wishlist to get that multiverse thing changed.
<thechris> oh, and nfs takes 3 minutes to mount
<aftertaf> Hobbsee, hehe 9am hehe
<exceswater> hi hobsee
<exceswater> 10x
<exceswater> :D
<aftertaf> Hobbsee, it should be easy to edit, just make em make it clearer.
<Hobbsee> thechris: if you try kdesu adept from the console, it usually starts.  i dont think why it stops starting up
<aftertaf> thechris what version of kubuntu?
<thechris> aftertaf: i actually need startx support for something specific.  i don't know how to change serverlayouts in kdm
<thechris> 6.06
<aftertaf> ah ok
<thechris> i need two sessions, one with 8bit color and a 2048x2048 virtual desktop.  the other with 24bit color and smaller desktop
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: true, but they cant add multiverse by default i believe.  see bug 50644
<thechris> in the past i just used startx to start the special purpose session
<thechris> sudo startx works, but the system crumbles quickly
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hi :)
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech
<aftertaf> cant that be done in .xinitrc in a home directory, or both for same user
<aftertaf> weird.
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Good Morning
<thechris> aftertaf: you mean make a second user specifically for the special purpose app.  hmm.  and put the settings in .xsession
<aftertaf> yeah i think i meant that....:)
<elknof3> emonkey, sorry dude, what is the directory to install programs... i mean i reember was something like /usr/blabla...
<emonkey> elknof3, ohm normally I install everything through the package manager
<emonkey> so I don't know where it should be
<elknof3> emonkey, ok, well then thanks...
<emonkey> in /usr/bin are normally all programms
<emonkey> or /usr/sbin
<elknof3> emonkey, yeah, that...
<emonkey> o...ok..
<thechris> elknof3: for what purpose do you ask?
<thechris> most apps will have a "make install" to install them.  your apps should go in /usr/local/bin/ .  to find an app, use:  "which app"
<emonkey> good to know...
<elknof3> i'm trying to run limewire...  so the directory tu unzip the file...
<elknof3> sorry to unzip
<elknof3> lol..  deam span-glish
<emonkey> uh that have some install script so u dont need to unzip in there
<elknof3> it was only to follow some order...
<emonkey> I've installed that a while ago
<emonkey> hmk... maybe it's another version
<elknof3> but it didn't run...  even i had install sun-java5-bin package
<emonkey> I've done it with http://kudos.berlios.de
<edulix> hi !
<elknof3> !kudos
<ubotu> http://kudos.berlios.de is an extremely extensive and comprehensive guide for Kubuntu *Breezy*. Note some things will be different on dapper.
<emonkey> I've just seen that limewire isn't anymore on kudos
<_rince_> mrgn
<Hobbsee> !limewire
<ubotu> A popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To isntall, first install java, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh - consider frostwire (from the !repos) as alternative.
<emonkey> !frostwire
<ubotu> I know nothing about frostwire
<elknof3> emonkey, are you running under breezy??
<emonkey> elknof3, not anymore, that is a while ago I've installed limewire... now I only use ktorrent as P2P
<elknof3> emonkey, works fine??
<emonkey> ktorrent?
<elknof3> yeah
<elknof3> i mean...  is lime like??
<emonkey> for torrents yes... but it's not for other networks usable
<emonkey> Isn't ktorrent in the default installation?
<emonkey> if is it, just start it an try out
<elknof3> emonkey, yeah i thought it was lime like...
<SurfnKid> anyone know how to add APM in the kernel
<elknof3> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<thechris> the "run command" is pretty worthless
<thechris> how do i set a PATH for it
<elijahblue> can someone tell me what extra packages i get in the kubuntu DVD?
<SurfnKid> elijahblue: you get all of bill's gates programming bloopers
<SurfnKid> LeeJunFan_: hehe i wish, nah, i guess you get everythin else the CD's would have
<SurfnKid> elijahblue: that was for u
<ecker> is there a livecd for dapper ?
<elknof3> does someone have installed limewire on dapper??
<Hobbsee> !limewire
<ubotu> A popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To isntall, first install java, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh - consider frostwire (from the !repos) as alternative.
<Hobbsee> ecker: yes, it's the desktop cd
<Hobbsee> ecker: you can also install off it nwo
<elknof3> ecker, the installation cd is also livecd
<mustafa> hi
<elknof3> i have already installed sun-java5-bin package but i can have limewire working
<ecker> i hate the desktop cd .. I like the old vashion way better
<emonkey> ecker, just download the alternate CD that's like the old install CD
<ecker> emonkey yeah thats what im doing =)
<emonkey> :)
<Hobbsee> !frostwire
<ubotu> I know nothing about frostwire
<elijahblue> i heard u can install reiserfs with desktop cd?
<elijahblue> cant*
<ecker> Errr Desktop cd ......
<ecker> that things evil
<ecker> I see they finally added azureus to apt-get
<Chousuke> ecker: now that it's finally possible :P
<ecker> =0)
<farous> hi how can i prevent the auto-detection and display in nautilus > computer. for my hidden partitions?
<elknof3> does someone knows how to check if java is working??
<farous> elknof3: type test java in firefo google search
<rockin_stan> Anybody managed to sync via kitchensync so far?
<antinobody> anyone happen to know how to how to join the mailing lists listed in the wiki?
<exceswater> who can tell me how to install a game... cube
<exceswater> i have the archive
<exceswater> i unziped it
<exceswater> now what ?
<Hobbsee> antinobody: go to lists.ubuntu.com and subscribe to one?  i'm not sure what's on the wiki
<MilhousePunkRock> Can someone assist me installing Java through the console?
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<farous> thoreauputic: why not put in the factoid that it is in multiverse !!
<antinobody> Hobbsee: thanks, and hey again
<thoreauputic> farous: good point...
<Hobbsee> hi :)
<antinobody> I just finished a long term, and during this week I have before the next one, I figured I'd try to get more involved.
<Hobbsee> :) fun
<Hobbsee> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<farous> thoreauputic: i would have done it but i do not know the new syntax. also a hint on update-alternatives to use sun java will be good too
<MilhousePunkRock> well, thanks, that seems to be working
<MilhousePunkRock> so why did i download that .bin off the sun homepage?
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java For the runtime sun java install sun-java5-jre from the multiverse repository
<thoreauputic> farous: we can't put everyhting in one factoid :)
<farous> thoreauputic: i know it is too long. but do you think it is necessary to define java :)
<farous> and why point to the wiki
<thoreauputic> farous: no, I don't - I didn't write the original
<thoreauputic> :)
<farous> will confuse them and they will think they need extra setting
<thoreauputic> farous: you can use !info instead like this
<thoreauputic> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 7169 kB, installed size 15768 kB
<farous> thoreauputic: yah that is better thanx :)
<exceswater> hey
<MilhousePunkRock> Thanks, thoreaputic, that was it
<exceswater> please help me with a game
<exceswater> i got the zip
<exceswater> unziped it
<MilhousePunkRock> easier than i expected
<exceswater> but dunno what to do further
<thoreauputic> MilhousePunkRock: don't forget to run  sudo update-alternatives java
<MilhousePunkRock> what does that do?
<weedar> !info initng
<ubotu> Package initng does not exist in dapper
<farous> thoreauputic: i think it is sudo update-alternatives --config java
<thoreauputic> MilhousePunkRock: sorry "don't forget to run  sudo update-alternatives --config java "
<thoreauputic> farous: correct
<farous> that is for java-jsdk
<thoreauputic> for bothe
<thoreauputic> *both
<farous> for plugins he need the sun-java plugin package
<thoreauputic> farous: I made a mistake :)
<farous> i made lots of them my friend :)
<thoreauputic> MilhousePunkRock: there is a "Free" java version already - that lets you choose sun java as default
<thoreauputic> for instance
<thoreauputic> Open Office.org also needs to be told where to find java
<MilhousePunkRock> actually i was looking for the java plug-in for Fx, sorry if I stated that unclear
<thoreauputic> MilhousePunkRock: install the plugin as farous said
<thoreauputic> sun-java5-plugin
<MilhousePunkRock> why would i need 3 alternatives to offer java?
<thoreauputic> MilhousePunkRock: you don't - you pick one :)
<MilhousePunkRock>  1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<MilhousePunkRock> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<MilhousePunkRock>       3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<MilhousePunkRock> but do the other two have to be there at all?
<thoreauputic> you want 3 probably
<MilhousePunkRock> yeah, i picked that
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: this is the freedom of linux. you are not stuck with one program you just choose the one you prefer :)
<thoreauputic> MilhousePunkRock: the others are the Free GNU ones - I suspect some programs use them
<MilhousePunkRock> i dont think i myself will have any actual preferences which java to use
<MilhousePunkRock> but Fx does, I guess
<MilhousePunkRock> ah, ok
<thoreauputic> Fx won't do java pages with the gcj/ gij
<MilhousePunkRock> restarting Fx is enough to get it running I guess?
<thoreauputic> should be
<thoreauputic> go to java.com to test it I guess
<MilhousePunkRock> well, i tried a game at sun.com
<MilhousePunkRock> still tells me that plug-ins are missing
* MilhousePunkRock will be right back
<thoreauputic> MilhousePunkRock: did youinstall the plugin?
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: did you close all instances of firefox
<thoreauputic> heh - java is now at 1.5.0_7 - the web site says mine is not the latest, unsurprisingly
<oputres> Hi! How do I install Ndiswrapper?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in dapper
<thoreauputic> ah
<oputres> Where should I write !ndiswrapper? Here?
<oputres> If ndiswrapper doesn't exist in Dapper, what should I use instead?
<Hobbsee> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<thoreauputic> oputres: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<Hobbsee> oputres: ^  it does exist
<thoreauputic> ah, ndiswrapper-utils
<thoreauputic> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.8-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 136 kB
<thoreauputic> there
<oputres> Well, when I try the apt-get ndiswrapper in the Terminal I got an errormessage telling me that's an incorrect command
<thoreauputic> oputres: read above
<MilhousePunkRock> i closed Fx and reopened it, yeah
<thoreauputic> oputres: we just gave you links and a package name
<MilhousePunkRock> but it was open during the install, might that be the problem?
<farous> is java working now i can not quite understand?
<oputres> Yesterday somebody told me that some swedish server was unavailible. I tried the information giving in the links but I can't find ndiswrapper anywhere. Could it be that the server is unavailible in Sweden?
<MilhousePunkRock> the Fx plugin, which is what i am looking for, ist not working
<thoreauputic> oputres: *sigh* we told you the links to look at
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: did you try in google test java
<farous> will give you a link
<thoreauputic> oputres: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<thoreauputic> oputres: and the package is called ndiwrapper-utils
<MilhousePunkRock> wait, do i need to setup the plugin in Fx as well maybe?
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: it should be done auto give me a min
<oputres> Oki, I will try it again. Did so yesterday but there was nothing but trouble. I'm a real newbie at Kubuntu/Linux
<farous> i will give you the right path for it
<farous>  ls /ubuntu/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<farous> forget the /ubuntu part
<farous> but execute this commnd in a shell
<farous> if you run i386 based sys. intell one
<MilhousePunkRock> you better talk noobspeak to me, sorry, it's my 4th day on linux
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: ok do you have the sun-java-jre package installed
<farous> check it in adept
<MilhousePunkRock> the verifier on the sun homepage said I have it
<farous> than you have it:)
<farous> perhaps you were taliking about flash
<MilhousePunkRock> i installed flash earlier
<farous> did you run sudo update-flashplugin
<exceswater> has anyone heard about CUBE game
<exceswater>  ? ? ?
<MilhousePunkRock> adept says sun-java is there twice, sun-java5-bin and sun-java5-sre
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: that is right
<farous> do not worry
<MilhousePunkRock> ok
<MilhousePunkRock> but the plugin is listed as not installed
<MilhousePunkRock> about flash, no, i dowloaded the package and ran the script
<oputres> What exactly am I doing when I enable the archives universe and adding multiverse afterwards in the Adept -> Repositories?
<antinobody> adding the multiverse repositories
<antinobody> there are several repositories, including main, universe, multiverse, etc
<antinobody> adding the multiverse repositories makes packages that aren't in the other repositories available to you
<emonkey> for example java is in multiverse
<Hobbsee> !components
<ubotu> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Hobbsee> oputres: see ^ for an explanatoin of the different bits
<thoreauputic> MilhousePunkRock:  sun-java5-plugin  <-- install that
<oputres> But why do I need to write multiverse after the universe line? Isn't it enough just enableing the universe?
<thoreauputic> oputres: not if you want the software from multiverse, no
<Hobbsee> oputres: universe and multiverse are different - universe stuff is legal in all countries - multiverse stuff usually isnt
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: not quite - it's just "non-free"
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, so i see
<exceswater> hello people
<exceswater> who can help me install a game
<cox377> which game is it wateR?
<exceswater> cube
<exceswater> i was an archive
<exceswater> i unziped it
<exceswater> now i have a folder with a bunch of files
<exceswater> and no clue :D
<exceswater> it seems to be nice
<exceswater> after the screen shots
<exceswater> but i dunno how to install it
<cox377> is it a M$ game?
<exceswater> what is m$
<emonkey> !info cube
<ubotu> Package cube does not exist in dapper
<emonkey> !cube
<ubotu> I know nothing about cube
<exceswater> it's not from kubuntu
<exceswater> !kube
<ubotu> I know nothing about kube
<emonkey> exceswater, it's a linux game? or its a windows game?
<exceswater> it's from here:  http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29868
<exceswater> linux game
<exceswater> it was an archive
<exceswater> tar.gz
<exceswater> i unziped it
<exceswater> but now i dunno how to install it
<oputres> Aah, let me se if I got this right. After the line http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ there was the word universe. By adding multiverse I enable the multiverse component on that link? Thus there is different components on that link, not just a link for one component (universe). Am I correct?
<franz> I'm trying Kubuntu for the first time from the CD. How can I access existing data on my hard disks?
<emonkey> do an ls -la an put the output in pastebin plz
<franz> sorry if this have been alreday asked thousands of times..
<emonkey> do the ls -la in the directory you've unpacked
<cox377> franz: are u talking about local hdd's?
<MilhousePunkRock> You do NOT have the latest version of Java.
<MilhousePunkRock> The latest version of Java software = Version 5.0 Update 7.
<exceswater> k
<exceswater> i try
<franz> yes cox377
<MilhousePunkRock> does that have to make me worry?
<emonkey> MilhousePunkRock, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<cox377> click on storage media then double click on the drive u want, if the drives are NTFS then they can be read only
<MilhousePunkRock> i think i just did that
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: giveit a week or so and it will be in the repos. but basically it will make no diff for you
<emonkey> MilhousePunkRock, do you selected the correct version there?
<MilhousePunkRock> yeah, i just did sudo update...
<franz> cox377, where is "storage media" ?  I'm not on the kubuntu at the moment.  And no, hdds are not NTFS but ext3 and fat.
<emonkey> there you can select the version which should be used
<MilhousePunkRock> emonkey: I already did
<emonkey> java -v shows the used version
<MilhousePunkRock> the version I have is update 6
<MilhousePunkRock> i guess it won't make a big difference to the Update 7
<cox377> franz: then they are read/write, storage media is just one of the buttons
<cox377> are u on on live CD?
<franz> yes I am cox377
<cox377> right of the K button, click that then /storage media
<emonkey> MilhousePunkRock, what shows java -version
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: macromedia is not suppoerted yet by linux. but there are project perhaps in the future by the wy
<franz> ok, thank you so much cox377
<cox377> np] 
<oputres> Aah, let me se if I got this right. After the line http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ there was the word universe. By adding multiverse I enable the multiverse component on that link? Thus there is different components on that link, not just a link for one component (universe). Am I correct? Please, can someone confirm this.
<MilhousePunkRock> java version "1.5.0_06"
<MilhousePunkRock> well, but flash is working
<thoreauputic> MilhousePunkRock: don't fret - it works fine
<thoreauputic> java I mean
<MilhousePunkRock> @farous
<franz> btw, i loved the easy wifi connection with kubuntu. I took me hours to get connected with a different distribution
<thoreauputic> MilhousePunkRock: the Ubuntu version is +6
<MilhousePunkRock> franz: prepare for losing that once you install it and update it
<MilhousePunkRock> so java is fine now
<oputres> What different ways are there to download packages? Via the apt-get in the Terminal, via the Add/Remove Program and via the Adept Manager or what?
<MilhousePunkRock> what's up next on my list
<franz> really MilhousePunkRock ?  any suggestion ?
<thoreauputic> oputres: yes - or you can install synaptic if you want
<MilhousePunkRock> well, I chose kubuntu because it was the only live distro that had my wireless "out of the box"
<oputres> What is synaptic?
<MilhousePunkRock> after the installation it was still fine
<thoreauputic> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<oputres> Thanks, I will check it out
<thoreauputic> oputres: it's the package manager for Ubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> but when you do the update, it gets messed up
<MilhousePunkRock> at least here it did
<farous> i think many here need to visit help.ubuntu.com an excellent doc site specially for new users :)
<ubuntu> Ok guys, i'm partitioning right now, and i've got about 75 gigs
<ubuntu> is 1 gig for swap, 67 for home, and 6 for / a good setup?
<MilhousePunkRock> my suggestion: come here again and let the nice people help you, worked fine for me
<oputres> When should I use which one? Is Add/Remove program just a graphic version of i.e. apt-get?
<franz> ah, I see.... well, I hope i'll be luckier. Was it just a matter of resetting a few data or was it worst MilhousePunkRock ?
<cox377> oputres: use Adept(package Manger)
<MilhousePunkRock> if i only knew... since i am a newbie, i didnt exactly know what we did
<franz> ok
<MilhousePunkRock> was something about the kernel missing the wlan drivers or something
<franz> wow, that's bad.... I hope they fixed this issue....
<franz> anyway, there is nothing that can't be done with some help
<MilhousePunkRock> indeed
<franz> thank you all for now, bye
<MilhousePunkRock> make sure you have a way to connect to irc when wireless gets lost
<MilhousePunkRock> like another pc or a wired connection
<franz> yes, i have two computers luckily
<cox377> God bless KVM switches ; )
<MilhousePunkRock> well, then don't worry about losing wlan too much, if it happens for you at all
<franz> ok, thanks.  Bye
<freakey> can anyone explain particioning to me?
<cox377> i have a question to anyone who can answer it, with linux do u do system clean ups/degragments?
<cox377> freakey: what do u wanna know?
<oputres> Hmm, although I enabled the archives, adding the multiverse line Adept still can't find ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper-utils but only the ndisgtk and ndiswrapper_source. How can this be?
<cox377> freakey: for your second question 6 gig should be fine as my boot drive is a 7gig xbox drive
<cox377> freakey: main chat mate as i aint registered
<cox377> Yeh i'
<cox377> yeh i'm after a few xbox's, so useful
<radone> Please could anyone give me a point what is name of package for development? I've forgotten its name....
<Hobbsee> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<Hobbsee> radone: that one?  ^
<radone> unfortunately no, it was package with name something like elementary-devel but I can't remember its name :(
<riri> Hi
<riri> QtUitools is missing
<riri> how can i get it ?
<drayen_> has anyone else noticed instabilty (hanging and crashing out) of firefox in kubuntu 64?
<riri> i am using kubuntu dapper
<Hobbsee> !search qtuitools
<ubotu> Found nothing
<Hobbsee> !search qt
<ubotu> Found: disks, browsers, torrent, qt
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<riri> i did it but nothing... it was a bug has it been debugged ?
<drayen_> !search libqt4-gui
<ubotu> Found nothing
<drayen_> !search qt4-qtconfig
<ubotu> Found nothing
<riri> all qt4 is already installed
<|lostbyte|> Goodmorning !
<drayen_> oh
<riri> hi
<riri> i read it's a bug but i didn't see if it was debugged
<riri> from april 2006
<riri> no more ideas about qtuitools ?
<kc> hi guys
<MilhousePunkRock> hi kc
<kc> hi milhouse
<MilhousePunkRock> anyone running kubuntu on a ThinkPad, preferably T23 or at least T2x?
<antinobody> can anyone explain to me how to sign the code of conduct online?
<TheHighChild> anyone use EasyUbuntu?
<Emess> hey
<Emess> i just installed dapper and when i tried to login under X the mouse cursor stayed the same text icon, and the keyboard stopped responding, any ideas?
<fiyawerx> Hi guys, trying to find out something about wireless with kubuntu on 6.06
<fiyawerx> after a boot, i go to wireless assistant, pick my network (have the settings in there), and it says there's an error, yet it connects
<fiyawerx> but it won't connect before i do that
<fiyawerx> is there a way to make sure that it automates and connects if something happens to the network? or the router resets, etc..?
<MilhousePunkRock> that would be good to know fiyawerx
<fiyawerx> otherwise it seems i have to manually connect it every boot
<phreak_> hey
<phreak_> so, i get the message that apt is allready open when i try to runn adapt
<phreak_> but its not really open
<phreak_> or is apt, or anyting even like it
<TheHighChild> are you sure there isn't an errant process?
<phreak_> how would i check that?
<phreak_> its a new install
<phreak_> i try'd to install easyubuntu and it crashed
<weedar> apt-get (and also wget) complains about "Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:8118 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)" - Any reason why it is trying to connect to a local port?
<TheHighChild> phreak_: Same just happened to me. lol. try 'dpkg --configure -a'
<weedar> I'm assuming it is trying to use a proxy like privoxy, but how do I stop it from doing that? :)
<phreak_> thanks
<TheHighChild> work?
<phreak_> its doing something :S
<ChunAway> #join #newton
<ChunAway> whoops
<Lynoure> :)
<ChunAway> on some other distro's you could make kde show up w/ the grub/lilo bootloader OS selections on the restart menu, anyone know how to do this w/ kubuntu?
<ubuntu> HELP!!!
<scheuri> Kayde: there is NO need to shout
<TheHighChild> whats up ubuntulog
<TheHighChild> whats up Kayde
<Kayde> scheuri: erm...?
<scheuri>  *** ubuntu nennt sich nun Kayde.
<MilhousePunkRock> Kayde, writing in capital letters is considered shouting
<scheuri> MilhousePunkRock: thanks
<ChunAway> well, he did yell help =p
<Kayde> i am running the kubuntu 6.06 and i cant install it...i click the install icon and nothing happens..its says its loading then nothing happenbs
<scheuri> he really did...:)
<MilhousePunkRock> a little unspecific though
<scheuri> MilhousePunkRock: indeed
<MilhousePunkRock> it takes a while, kayde, be patient
<ChunAway> reburn your CD
<Kayde> i waiter 1 hour
<ChunAway> if it's acting abnormally retarded
<Kayde> its not a burnt copy...
<MilhousePunkRock> i would highly suggest to do the MD5-check on the bootprompt
<Kayde> ?
<scheuri> Kayde: you ordered it from canonical?
<Kayde> no, shipit.ubuntu.org...
<Kayde> i have a  login
<MilhousePunkRock> = canonical
<Kayde> it is?
<MilhousePunkRock> i think so
<apokryphos> well, it's Ubuntu; it's just sponsored (as the whole of Ubuntu is) by Canonical
<Kayde> ohh yes, i understand now,
<ChunAway> your CD could be bad, look and see if there's scratches,    try downloading it and burning it to a CD
<scheuri> ya...sorry...apo is way more correct
<MilhousePunkRock> maybe you got a bad CD?
<Kayde> ok...it worked the first time i installed it...same cd~different pc...
<scheuri> Kayde: what is different with this pc now?
<Kayde> erm...not much
<Kayde> 200megahertz
<MilhousePunkRock> wow, that's brave... ;-)
<MilhousePunkRock> or is it a difference of 200 Mhz?
<Kayde> ok...noone has ideas-cos ill try annother cd...come to think of it i orderd 2 for this reason ;)
<TheHighChild> very brave.
<Kayde> brave?!
<gelex> i had the same experience, checking MD5SUM and reburning solved it
<Kayde> t ok
<MilhousePunkRock> is 200 MHz the speed or the difference in speed to the other PC?
<TheHighChild> Kayde: Are you installing on a 200 mhz machine/
<ChunAway> i've had a old/bad cd drive before where it wouldn't read some cds that other comps could read
<ChunAway> ugggh go vector linux or damn small linux for old/old comps  =X
<Kayde> LOL if that was the spead~it would be lucky to turn on!!
<TheHighChild> Well...
<Kayde> its 500 and something mghz
* MilhousePunkRock suggests running the CD test at the boot prompt...
<MilhousePunkRock> That's still going to be tough
<Kayde> ohh yea ;) of course
<Kayde> :)
<Kayde> i feel a fool
<TheHighChild> Def check the cd, then do a memtest
<Emess> vector is a great distro
<ChunAway> try sticking in your other computer's cd drive into that comp
<MilhousePunkRock> maybe you'd rather want Xubuntu? XFce is supposed to be much more lightweighted than KDE
<ChunAway> yea xfce is a lot faster
<Emess> no. ubuntu doesnt like slow computers
<Emess> xfce is still middle weight
<Emess> Kayde: how much ram and whats the cpu speed?
<achraf> hello, am trying to boot a diskless kubuntu 6.06 machine, it boots almost fine, but i get alot of errors about /proc does not exist, though when i created the dir and try to mount it from fstab, the machine freeze while loading with the error : RPC call returned error 101.
<freakey> Xfce is lightwait compared to gnome, KDE, windows, or OS X
* Kayde feels such a fool, 
<Emess> and frakishly heavy when compared to flux, icewm, or enlightenment
* Kayde thinks he should have tested cd at boot
<achraf> i cant load the X, but i can get a shell, i cant see mount, /etc/mtab does not exist,  when i do mkdir /proc;mount -t proc /proc /proc it works fine,, but the next time u reboot it freeze with that error
* Kayde will test it now
<Kayde> :) se yaz
<MilhousePunkRock> CU Kayde
<ChunHere> lates kayde,   ii still prefer xfce over icewm =p
<Emess> i prefer enlightenment
<Emess> damn anotehr half hour tillt his update is done...
<MilhousePunkRock> But KDE is so damn pretty... Who cares if it's slower... ;-)
<ChunHere> have you tried e17?
<ChunHere> yea i think we all like kde since we're in this channel =p =p
<MilhousePunkRock> I didn't really try anything else other than KDE, Kubuntu was the only Live CD to recognise my WLAN properly
<freakey> e17 is amazzing
<freakey> is there a package for ubuntu?
<Emess> e17 doesnt work on my box :(
<freakey> Enlightenment rocks for term papers
<freakey> why, your AMD 64 or something?
<Emess> lol
<Emess> wait, comp-sci term papers or philosophy term papers?
<Emess> freakey: OpenBSD only supports e16
<emonkey> I had some e17 repo which worked fine, but that was for hoary and it's a while ago....
<Emess> my aim is to build an ultra customised, secure, but easy to use and works as soon as its setup version of OpenBSD running e16 with custom thems and pretty looks and a specially designed firewall :D
<emonkey> sounds nice :P
<Emess> yeah
<Emess> it is but the firewall bit is getting hard
<ChunHere> i haven't tried xgl w/ kubuntu yet, has anyone here tried it?
<Emess> http://kubuntu.org/images/kubuntu-mug.jpg <--can i buy this mug somewhere?
<ChunHere> i usu use clarkconnect linux for a firewall
<Emess> im designing my own firewall :P
<Emess> although it does use iptables as a backbone
<emonkey> sure .... what else? ipchains? :P
<Emess> but that parts more for routing and crap voer the network
<gelex> may pinoy ba dito? usap tayo
<Emess> lol
<ChunHere> aw man, can't understand that, pinoy?    i like tilapia and adobo hahaha
* Emess goes to talk to InitHello, maybe hes finished coding crap...
<slow-motion> hallo
<emonkey> sal
<fiyawerx> anyone know how to make kubuntu connect to your wireless network automatically? i ahve to go into internet - wireless assistant to do it every time it boots
* MilhousePunkRock needs to know the exact same thing that fiyawerx asked
<Emess> what do you want wireless for anyway?
<fiyawerx> because my computer's 3 rooms away from my router
<imbrandon> Emess, you can get the mug at kubuntu.de
<Emess> my computer is 60 meters away from my router, and i dont use wireless :S
<fiyawerx> why not?
<Emess> i bought this little thing from netgear, and one end plugs into a powerpoint, and you connect a eth cable intot he otehr end
<Emess> and it sends your data over powercabling in the house
<Emess> fast, cheap, and secure :D
<fiyawerx> the wiring in the house sucks here, its old
<fiyawerx> at any rate, i didnt' come here to debate why i'm using what I am :) just looking for a way to make it automatic
<MilhousePunkRock> maybe KWiFiManager is one solution, fiyawerx...
<MilhousePunkRock> I didn't really look into it yet though
<fiyawerx> hmm will check it out
<fiyawerx> installing now
<fiyawerx> hmm this seems to come up a lot
<fiyawerx> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Emess> gimme a sex, i remember seeing this thing for wireless autostarting
<Emess> *sec
<Emess> damnit the keys are right enxt to each other
<MilhousePunkRock> lol
<fiyawerx> hm gotta figure out how to get 1280x1024 too, hehe
<Emess> everyone with the wireless issue might wanna look at this,t he last bit down the bottom called woe-fi: http://www.linuxworld.com.au/index.php/id;1585420756;fp;2;fpid;37
<apokryphos> fiyawerx: check the faq in /topic
<Emess> aparentkly you want NetworkManager for ubuntu
<fiyawerx> thanks guys will check out both
<Emess> although that article is for breezy...
<edneymatias> hello all
<fiyawerx> hm, at the time of that there was no network manager for breezy
<Emess> that was also written 5 months ago
<ninHer> hi all
<Emess> iv got the magazine its from sitting on my desk right now :P
<Emess> you should be able to find a NetworkManager thats either GNU or debianbased anyway
<fiyawerx> brb
<fiyawerx> apokryphos, thanks, got the resolution fixed :)
<apokryphos> cool
<fiyawerx> this looks sweet now, my lcd hates anything but 1280x
<nexus> fuck ubuntu
<nexus> mdr
<Emess> ...
<Emess> i jsut spent 45 minuts downloading 150mb of updates and its still using the old version? whatt eh ehll?!
<nexus> i'm kidding, but i'm so disapointed that nobody answer them
<nexus> (sorry for my english i'm french
<nexus> )
<Emess> yeah we know
<freakey> lol
<freakey> my roomates french
<nexus> hello everybody
<fiyawerx> hi nexus
<nexus> :)
<nexus> i'm happy to know and use ubuntu 6.06 TLS
<fiyawerx> i'm loving it so far, im just afraid to go to work and have my router reset itself or something
<fiyawerx> hehe
<freakey> why the hatred nexus?
<fiyawerx> hmm need to set up remote access too before i do
<fiyawerx> and im deathly afraid to try to figureo ut why my sound isn't working, hehe
<nexus> just a tips, don't use kde, i have lots of problems :(
<fiyawerx> really?
<freakey> lol
<freakey> if you want a nice KDE experiance, use mandrake
<nexus> i have the dvd of ubuntu 6.06 TLS (drapper drake) and i install the package kubuntu-deskop, and............. argggg
<nexus> kernel panic mdr
<freakey> lol
<fiyawerx> oh, so far i havn't had any problems like that
<freakey> didn't you say your french?
<fiyawerx> just me not knowing how to do things
<Emess> LOL
<freakey> Mandrivia is french, and they have a nice KDE
<nexus> before i recompile my kernel twice
<nexus> :)
<Emess> isnt it mandriva now? i stopped using mandrake after version 8
<nexus> backtrack
<nexus> use kde
<nexus> and
<freakey> 9.2 was awsome, havn't used it much since then
<nexus> power usefull :)
<freakey> the PLF mirrors for it where nice too, URPMI worked better for me than APT
<nexus> my list of prefer distrib:   gentoo/debian/backtrack/slackware/ubuntu
<nexus> gentoo is to me the best :)))))
<Emess> lol teh dapper mirror is in UWA, i may as well walk down there and ask them to burn it for me!
<Emess> ewww gentoo
<nexus> :)
<freakey> gentoo users are like those people who drive honda's and put wings on the back
<fiyawerx> lol
<chewyf5> is the file /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsetup in Ubuntu-Dapper still in use ?
<nexus> so, i quit now because i don't undersand all and i "must" smoke a cigarette; i'm happy to speak with you, my really name is 3v1l_j0k3
<nexus> see you on after......
<nexus> bye :)
<Chousuke>  like nexus better. :P
<nexus> :)
<Chousuke> hm, damn irssi eats my letters.
<Emess> whats the diff between dapper desktop and dapper alternate?
<freakey> One is for doing server installs, thin client, and server installs i belive
<Emess> ah k
<freakey> pretty much, unless your a power user, ignore
<chewyf5> dapper desktop is a LiveCD and dapper alternate ist the debian-way of installing a dapper system
<chewyf5> 4 example a server
<freakey> Live is shiney
<Emess> so which is the normal way to install it?
<chewyf5> i use the alternate
<freakey> The live is nice because you'll know if your hardware works first before you install
<freakey> alternative is probs faster
<Emess> this is dumb
<Emess> the main australian mirror for it is physically located 20 minutes walk from me
<Emess> but its too cold to go out and ask them to burn it for me
<chewyf5> how may degrees do you have outside emess
<Emess> 2 deg celcius
<freakey> shit
<pinucset> Emess me 38
<Emess> mmm it'll finish downloading at midnight
<pinucset> Emess you can be happy
<freakey> i got 75F outside
<Emess> \and then iv got an exam tomorow.....in the university where the iso is held lol
<freakey> thats like 24C
<freakey> should hit about 30C today
<Emess> fuckit il see if i can use the live cd
<pinucset> come to spain and you will get hot...
<freakey> hmm, actually like 34
<freakey> Texas beats all yall on heat :)
<ninHer> i'm at barna.....gplv3, right now
<ninHer> well, .....in a short break ;-)
<chewyf5> ok emess i can understand you but the experience of ubuntu makes the way outside warm :-)
<Emess> lol
<freakey> lol
<Emess> iv been using ubuntu for ages
<Emess> its jsut i need dapper because breezy doesnt work on this comp im trying to get it on
<freakey> ages?
<freakey> I thought it was only like 3 years old :P
<Emess> maybe last 2 and a bit years?
<chewyf5> lol
<Emess> since i was 16...
<Emess> so september 2004
<Emess> been using slackware before that, and mandrake before that
<freakey> lol
* Emess first used linux when he was 6 years old lol
<Chousuke> I can't remember when I started using Linux :/
<chewyf5> does anyone know something about the boot up of kdm ?
<Chousuke> I've been without windows for at least three years already I guess.
<Emess> i remember my dad installed Mandrake 7 for me
<Emess> and im 17 now so lol
<chewyf5> @choumsuke my flat is a gates-free zone
<chewyf5> sorry @Chousuke
<Chousuke> chewyf5: You should use tabcomplete. :)
<Chousuke> less typing and less typos.
<chewyf5> sorry but my tab is broken :)
<Chousuke> Ah. That's bad.
<Emess> no. tab complete ie evil. i tried to /kick someone once, and it /kill them lol
<Emess> got me k-lined for a week
* Chousuke is dependent on the tab key.
<Chousuke> Emess: haha
<Chousuke> Emess: be more careful :P
<chewyf5> ok now i will go see u
<noaXess_> ho
<DocTomoe> I have a problem with apache2 on kubuntu dapper - all packages are installed, but apache2 does not seem to start, even after sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start. Any Ideas on this?
<DocTomoe> Additional information: if I enter "http://localhost/" into my konqueror, the cups favicon is shown, but I get a "no connection to server" information page.
<bobstro> is something "officially" broken with the package feeds, namely us.archive.ubuntu.com? it was working well until mid-day yesterday. now i get size mismatch, connection failed and not authorized messages. someone else here was having same issues yesterday.
<Kamping_Kaiser> the us server used to be renoun for its problems, i havent looked recently though
<gnomefreak> still is
<gnomefreak> they are having issues as of 12 hours ago
<bobstro> gnomefreak:  is there a status page? i was getting ready to start ripping apart my setup when i realized others had the same problem.
<gnomefreak> bobstro: no just remove us. from the repos
<bobstro> gnomefreak:  ok, thanks.
<gnomefreak> that should fix it (if its the us servers) i use either no CC or de
<gnomefreak> those are the most stable IMHO
<thoreauputic> bobstro: the us. mirrror has been more or less on crack for ages
<thoreauputic> no idea what the issue is
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<gnomefreak> wtf :(
<Seveas> thoreauputic, the us. mirror will not be on crack anymore
<thoreauputic> Seveas: that's good to hear :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: what is the story?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, anl now hosts it. anl doesn't fuck up that badly 
<thoreauputic> ah - good :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<kumar> kasdf
<Healot> hei yar, kumar
<kumar> What's up!
<kumar> Where am I?
<cotroler> hello ppl
<cotroler> i am using vmware, how do i install vmware tools pls?
<Healot> from the menu... selected the Install VMware Tool yet?
<cotroler> yes i got 2 files now
<Healot> if your guest OS is one of the supported GNU/Linux distro, VMware will mount the CD image on your CD ROM
<cotroler> 1 .rpm and 1 .tar.gz
<Healot> cotroler: btw it is better if you read the VMware Help file
<cotroler> where is it?
<Healot> menu Help ->
<cotroler> sry but its my first time using linux :)
<Healot> I don;t give a bs about that... menu Help to go with VMware btw
<Healot> on your Vmware window of course
<cotroler> k tnx :)
<Healot> look for the guest OS list, if yours supported... read the instruction on how to install VMware tools
<cotroler> yes i am trying to follow them if i get stuck i tell you...tnx
<Healot> tw, I am not supposed to support VMware... use that at your own risk
<cotroler> lol k
<bobstro> cotroler:  what is guest os you're using
<bobstro> Emess:  what is this firewall you're building?
<cotroler> i am using kubuntu
<bobstro> cotroler:  what OS are you installing as a vmware guest?
<cotroler> i have windows xp
<cotroler> and as a guest i have kubuntu
<Emess> its pretty much a standard firewall only easy for the dumbest of windows users to figure out. and its mostly the gui that makes it special, not the actually friewall itself
<Emess> cotroler: do it the otehr way round :P
<cotroler> i use windows for my collage studies :P
<bobstro> cotroler:  ah, installing vmware tools can be a pain in the ass. you essentially mount a (virtual) cd that has the files you need on it, and install from there. there are some overview docs, but they're not hand-holds.
<bobstro> cotroler:  are you an art student?
<cotroler> no an IT student
<bobstro> cotroler:  ah. you wrote "collage" studies. :)
<cotroler> sry :(
<bobstro> Emess:  i'm pleased with a couple of the current gui implementations. at least understandable by most (well, many) end users.
<Healot> I am learning collage :)
<cotroler> i got problem
<cotroler> as the install help tells me u ned to login as root and kubuntu doesn't have rrot
<h3sp4wn> run sudo -i
<Emess> this is more for a personalised OpenBSD distro though
<h3sp4wn> kubuntu definately does have root
<emonkey> or sudo su or sudo bash
<cotroler> tnx
<Healot> !root
<ubotu> sudo is is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<cotroler> btw i am trying to open a RPM file ...and it gets me a prompt to choos the program...which program i use?
<Emess> RPM? you use mandriva or suse to open that
<Chousuke> cotroler: you shouldn't try to install rpm files on ubuntu
<Emess> or redhat or fedora
<Chousuke> Emess: actually, you only need rpm :P
<Emess> ubuntu is debian based, either use .DEB files or be smart about it an compile form source
<Chousuke> cotroler: try to find a native ubuntu package
<cotroler> but the files for VMWARE are in RPM :S
<Emess> Chousuke: getting another distro is easier than installing rpm on debian :P
<Healot> alien, cotroler
<Healot> !infor alien
<ubotu> I know nothing about infor alien
<Chousuke> !alien
<Healot> !info alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat package management system. Not nearly as good as apt/dpkg. Avoid using .rpm packages on Ubuntu and if you really need them, use alien.
<bobstro> cotroler:  you can use tar versions too
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In repository main, is optional. Version 8.64 (dapper), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<cotroler> wait i got FEDORA CORE 5
<arnau> when i try to write a character with an accent the accent appears before of the character, like this: `a. Any solution?
<cotroler> is that better than kubuntu?
<Chousuke> cotroler: no! :D
<cotroler> why? lol
<cotroler> ps i intend to run a test web server
<Chousuke> because it's not.
<Chousuke> ;P
<h3sp4wn> It may be faster
<Chousuke> but VMWare is available as non-distro-specific packages too
<Chousuke> those have install scripts.
<Healot> the tarball, cotroler
<cotroler> yes i got on
<cotroler> *i got a vmware tools in tar.gz
<cotroler> is that good?
<Healot> if your guest OS is supported (VMware supplies the precompiled module with specific kernel version), then use the RPM to avoid recompilation
<Healot> that's why I suggest you to read help file...
<cotroler> i am reading the help file but i cant understand a lot :S
<Healot> then don;t use VMWare hohoho
<cotroler> hehe :P
<Healot> !info qemu
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2602 kB, installed size 7360 kB
<cotroler> is qemu like vmware?
<radone> I have problem with firefox - When I store homepage after next restart of firefox it is set to default value.
<radone> Has anyone noticed the same problem?
<Healot> you may have a read only profile, radone
<radone> well, but I have absolutely  no idea which file it could be...
<cotroler> how to logout of sudo su?
<Lynoure> cotroler: exit
<Healot> exit
<cotroler> tnx
<Healot> just like the good old cmd.exe
<cotroler> hehe tnx ppl u have been to lot of help
<cotroler> bye for now :)
<exceswater> hi all
<exceswater> who can tell me how to install wolfenstein et ?
<exceswater> i got the file from the net
<exceswater> but dunno what to do with it
<radone> exceswater: chmod +x filename; ./filename
<radone> exceswater: I guess....
<exceswater> it doesn't work
<exceswater> :(
<radone> what is the name of file you have downloaded?
<exceswater> et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<exceswater> is ok to : ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run    ?
<Healot> exceswater: does the website says that is so?
<radone> sh et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<exceswater> 10x
<radone> np
<arnau> when i try to write a character with an accent the accent appears before of the character, like this: `a. Any solution?
<exceswater> it won't work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i fix this error?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ImportError: No module named gnome.ui
<Healot> python program?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it appeared when i launched lauchcam2 to install the drivers for the webcam
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes it is in python as far as i can see
<Healot> seems like it uses GNOME+Python binding
<Healot> did you install GNOME latelY? if not, i guess this is where we've come to
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no, i didn't
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i had it in the past
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how big is the gnome package?
<seaLne> can anyone suggest why knetworkmanager says "no network device found" when i have wired and wireless
<Healot> define: big
<MilhousePunkRock> Quote: knetworkmanager 0.1 is a program that lets you do absolutely nothing.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> seaLne: maybe because udev is not detecting them
<Healot> !info libgtk2
<ubotu> Package libgtk2 does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !info libgtk
<ubotu> Package libgtk does not exist in dapper
<Tallia1Kubuntu> seaLne: why don't you use ifconfig?
<MilhousePunkRock> and that is directly from the help of knetworkmanager
<seaLne> Tallia1Kubuntu: what do you mean by use ifconfig?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> seaLne: ifconfig is the main program to manage netwoek in linux
<seaLne> i know, but how did that relate to my question?
<MilhousePunkRock> So you are familiar with some networking stuff, seaLne?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> seaLne: oh, i taught that you didn't know how to have the network working sorry
<seaLne> MilhousePunkRock: yep
<Tallia1Kubuntu> your quesiton seemed to be different :P
<seaLne> sorry to clarify my wired and wireless are detected fine and work, but knwetworkmanager dosen't see them
<MilhousePunkRock> I do have my wireless running... Sure, otherwise I wouldn't be here.. ;-) But how do I make KDE connect to it automatically on start up?
<seaLne> i'd like to use knwetworkmanager for selecting wireless networks
<exceswater> hey
<exceswater> who can help me with wokfenstein et
<exceswater> in won't install
<exceswater> :(
<MilhousePunkRock> I could, if it was fraggin' you in it... :-P
<seaLne> MilhousePunkRock: do you have an entry in /etc/network/interfaces for it with "auto"?
<Healot> read the instruction on the download site, exceswater
<exceswater> i read
<MilhousePunkRock> most likely not, seaLne
<exceswater> and cannot understand
<exceswater> it halts... error
<Healot> do you understand, oh can't help you on that
<MilhousePunkRock> that might be related to a bad download, execswater
* MilhousePunkRock needs to get a coffee, brb
* exceswater is a noob on kubuntu
* MilhousePunkRock as well
<MilhousePunkRock> execswater, make sure you get the True Combat: Elite mod
<MrObvious> seaLne: Use network-manager-kde
<chavo> exceswater, are you trying to install it somewhere that you don't have write permissions
<seaLne> MrObvious: sorry i'm not sure what you mean?
<MrObvious> That's about the only thing that works.
<MrObvious> That or do it manually.
<MrObvious> (sudo ifup eth0)
<MrObvious> (sudo iwconfig essid linksys)
<MrObvious> (sudo dhclient)
<MrObvious> That's what I do.
<exceswater> dunno chavo :D
<MrObvious> Also sudo iwconfig eth0 rate 54M or something like that (not sure ATM) sets it to A/G speeds
<chavo> exceswater, try running the script with sudo :)
<seaLne> i know how to do it manually but i want to use knetworkmanager which says "no network device found"
<MrObvious> It's broken.
<Healot> exceswater: installed your game yet?
<exceswater> not yet
<exceswater> i try to glibc
<exceswater> :D hehe
<MilhousePunkRock> execswater hang on, I am just downloading it... So we can fail to install together
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> yup MilhousePunkRock
<exceswater> brotherhood of noobs
<seaLne> i installed et about a week ago with no probs
<chavo> exceswater, you're going to need the update to 2.6 also, almost all servers run 2.6
<exceswater> no problemo
<exceswater> but it still fails
<exceswater> i did:: sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-common
<exceswater> after that sh ... filename
<exceswater> and it still crashes
<chavo> exceswater, it should run even without gtk
<chavo> it should fall back to ncurses display
<exceswater> aaa?
<exceswater> sh et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<exceswater> i did that
<exceswater> and it stops
<reagleBRKLN> trying to use kerry, how do I actually make it start indexing?
<chavo> hmm sounds like maybe a bad download
<MilhousePunkRock> how do i set the port for KTorrent?
<exceswater> and say something like:
<exceswater> Sorry.
<exceswater> /home/exces/.setup14056: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<exceswater> ./setup.sh: line 143: 14093 Segmentation fault      "$setup" "$@" 2>>$NULL
<exceswater> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<exceswater> sorry for pasting here
<MilhousePunkRock> or rather, how do I perform any settings in KTorrent
<exceswater> why is that
<apokryphos> MilhousePunkRock: settings -> configure ktorrent
<MilhousePunkRock> thx apokryphos, i overread that
<apokryphos> eXCeSS_: when do you get that?
<MilhousePunkRock> was exactly where i expected it
<exceswater> hi apokryphos ... my kubuntu Guru :D
<apokryphos> MilhousePunkRock: same as all KDE applications :P
<exceswater> after that   .... sh et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<exceswater> it verifies integrity of archive ....
<exceswater> and that error
* apokryphos looks around for kubuntu guru
<apokryphos> what is that?
<exceswater> Guru....
<seaLne> i think i may have found my problem with knetworkmanager, apparently it ignores any devices that have any entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<exceswater> someone who is kinda leader
<exceswater> spiritual leader :d
<apokryphos> don't worry, it's not me :P
<chavo> exceswater, install libgtk-1.2
<exceswater> how
<exceswater> i am new
<apokryphos> !info libgtk
<exceswater> i don;t understand many things
<ubotu> Package libgtk does not exist in dapper
<apokryphos> !find libgtk
<ubotu> Found: libgtk1.2, libgtk1.2-common, libgtk1.2-dbg, libgtk1.2-dev, libgtk2-perl (and 93 others)
<chavo> sudo apt-get install libgtk-1.2
<apokryphos> still, it's a bug for it to segfault like that
<exceswater> : Couldn't find package libgtk-1.2
<exceswater> exces@exces:~/waterman/kituri/kitgames$
<chavo> although I remember it falling back to an ncurses display
<chavo> libgtk1.2 sorry
* MrObvious thwacks chavo
<Healot> libgtk1.2-common > exceswater
<chavo> apokryphos, yeah I remeber running it on a clean install with no gtk1.2 and it used ncurses
<MilhousePunkRock> what's the other port for in KTorrent? I used Azureus and Torrent before, I never had to set up 2 ports...
<tobberoth> How do I use the USB capabilities of an Ipod shuffle on KUbuntu??
<apokryphos> MilhousePunkRock: I think that's just the port it looks for the tracker on, and I believe that's the default
<apokryphos> tobberoth: /msg ubotu ipod
<MilhousePunkRock> so will it work now that i entered the same port for both?
<tobberoth> apokryphos: That doesn't mention USB capabilities, only how to work with music
<MilhousePunkRock> i just looked at my win machine, azureus uses the same port for both
<tobberoth> It's not the same thing
<apokryphos> MilhousePunkRock: I don't think you should change the tracker port
<apokryphos> tobberoth: well what do you mean, then?
<MilhousePunkRock> but i would have to open the port on my router then??!
<tobberoth> apokryphos: I mean, ipod shuffle can emulate a normal USB memory, which is what I need. In iTunes, you go into ipod options and decide how much of the iPod should be USB and how much should be MP3
<apokryphos> no, I don't think so
<tobberoth> I need to know how to do it on ubuntu
<apokryphos> I think it's just hte port it *gets* the tracker from
<apokryphos> leave it, and see how things go
<exceswater> hey
<exceswater> apokryphos: when i installed kubuntu
<apokryphos> tobberoth: well if you mount it you should be able to drag things straight into there
<exceswater> i choosed only one user
<exceswater> i've seen nothing about root
<apokryphos> exceswater: check the FAQ in /topic
<exceswater> now it seems like i cannot acces root
<apokryphos> first question :)
<apokryphos> dang, ktorrent has gotten nice
<tobberoth> apokryphos: No, ipods don't work like that. They are locked to stop piracy.
<MilhousePunkRock> well, so when it's outgoing my router won't block it AFAIK
<tobberoth> You need to make a part of it into USB to be able to add files without this huge import/export deal
* apokryphos goes to find ipod
<apokryphos> MilhousePunkRock: it should be fine as it is
<apokryphos> tobberoth: works just fine
<apokryphos> perhaps you're mounting it with incorrect permissions
<tobberoth> apokryphos: Maybe it's not the same with normal iPods
<tobberoth> Shuffles have to be enabled
<apokryphos> tobberoth: what permissions is it mounted with?
<tobberoth> No idea, it's just mounted
<apokryphos> tobberoth: grep 'ipod
<tobberoth> Well apo, I'll play around with it and see what happens
<apokryphos> *grep 'ipod' /etc/mtab
<apokryphos> dang, I forgot how nice the ipod kioslave was
<MilhousePunkRock> how do i "link" torrents to KTorrent in Firefox?
<exceswater> so apokryphos
<apokryphos> MilhousePunkRock: I think you'd have to perhaps change some gnome setting
<apokryphos> exceswater: hi
<MilhousePunkRock> Gnome settings in KDE? lol
<apokryphos> MilhousePunkRock: the firefox in Ubuntu is packaged to use gnome libs unfortunately
<MilhousePunkRock> oh
<exceswater> hi  apokryphos
<apokryphos> Firefox uses gtk
<exceswater> so i did: et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<apokryphos> right
<exceswater> it says it;s installed
<MilhousePunkRock> well, i can still copy and paste the torrent url into KT
<apokryphos> yeah
<exceswater> now i try to sh ...name of the game file
<apokryphos> MilhousePunkRock: what does it try to open it with atm?
<exceswater> should work
<exceswater> ???
<apokryphos> exceswater: I guess so, but I have no idea about that game/file (never tried it)
<exceswater> hehe :D
<exceswater> i mean
<MilhousePunkRock> download failed, no assigned application
<exceswater> Please enter the root password or hit enter to continue as is
<exceswater> Password:
<exceswater> /root/.setup14532: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<exceswater> /tmp/selfgz14456/setup.sh: line 143: 14555 Segmentation fault      "$setup" "$@" 2>>$NULL
<exceswater> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<exceswater> why that
<apokryphos> please don't paste in here :P
<exceswater> i even entered root pass
<exceswater> ok
<reagleBRKLN> does kubuntu dapper support inotify and extended attrs by default?
<exceswater> sorry
<apokryphos> exceswater: libgtk1.2 is definitely installed?
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> just before
<exceswater> it sais it;s installed
<exceswater> remove and install again ?
<apokryphos> exceswater: try running sudo sh
<exceswater> and what can i do there ?
<apokryphos> uh?
<exceswater> if i sudo sh
<apokryphos> sudo sh whatefile.sh
<exceswater> i don't understand
<exceswater> what should i do
<exceswater> try to install game from here ?
<apokryphos> instead of using sh as you did above, use sudo sh
<|lostbyte|> Any idea why my dsl connection is not at its max ?
<h3sp4wn> Contestion ratio probably
<MilhousePunkRock> it rarely ever is, |lostbyte|
<MilhousePunkRock> mine should be 6 mbit, but i only get 4 mbit
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, On Mandriva i get complete 256 kbps at bandwidth test.. now only 175 kbps
<h3sp4wn> It you want the full connection speed you need to either setup baseband somehow or pay for a leased line
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, I get some 25 kb/sec only..
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, Want to know if i am missing something the pppd script !
<h3sp4wn> lostbyte: What is the mtu set at ?
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, I am using a USB Adsl Modem.
<MilhousePunkRock> I am not the one to ask then, |lostbyte|
* MilhousePunkRock is on a router, no settings needed...
<monkkey> hello, I was running a smooth ubuntu/kubuntu install, put in another graphics card (pci) to run in conjunction with my avg card in windows (dual boot), made no change to my ubuntu install, have removed the pci card now. But kubuntu when loaded will complete all the inital checks and loading of the kernal, then will simply display the kubuntu logo and do nothing else. I changed no settings. It is as it once was. any suggestions??
<|lostbyte|> :( ok
<exceswater> apokryphos: i get same error
<exceswater> from that package
<MilhousePunkRock> exceswater, you might want to download it again...
<apokryphos> exceswater: it's definitely a bug since it segfaults, but it must also be looking for that .so in the wrong place
<|lostbyte|> Why is it good to disable ipv6 ?
<h3sp4wn> Why have something enabled you are not using
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, How can i use it ?
<|lostbyte|> Meaning dns that support it ?
<exceswater> tell me how to remove that glib please
<exceswater> and install it again
<h3sp4wn> |lostbyte|: Use an isp which supports ipv6 or use tunneling over ipv4
<MilhousePunkRock> exceswater, maybe "request reinstall" in adept?
<exceswater> yup
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, ok !
<exceswater> you're right
<tmdx120> hello room. Im having trouble detecting my thumbdrive (1gb mini cruzer) can anyone help?
<h3sp4wn> |lostbyte|: If you are losing bandwidth you probably have the mtu set wrong
<tmdx120> Im using dapper (64 bit)
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, I think my isp support.. cause internet worked when my ipv6 was loaded.. is that accountable.
<MilhousePunkRock> 5 more minutes till my Wolf ET download is finishes, exceswater
<apokryphos> tmdx120: does it not appear under media:/ ?
<MilhousePunkRock> let's see if I can install it
<tmdx120> apokryhos: no
<exceswater> MilhousePunkRock: good luck
<exceswater> :d
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, i didt have that options, and i am going to set it to mru 296 mtu 296 now..
<apokryphos> tmdx120: usb?
<exceswater> please tell me your file name
<MilhousePunkRock> i need the True Combat: Elite mod as well, it rocks big time
<h3sp4wn> |lostbyte|: try setting mtu 1492 to start with
<exceswater> et-linux-2.55.x86.run ????
<tmdx120> apokryphos: yes its is a usb
<apokryphos> tmdx120: ok, what's the output of: ls /dev/sd* ?
<MilhousePunkRock> et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<apokryphos> (once it's plugged in, of course)
<exceswater> hehe
<exceswater> could be a problem that i have et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<exceswater>  ?? ? ?
<|lostbyte|> BRB.. testing..
<tmdx120> apokryphos: no such file or directory
<exceswater> and that could make install impossible ?
<MilhousePunkRock> you will need the patch then I guess, exceswater
<apokryphos> tmdx120: is it definitely plugged in?
<exceswater> lol
<MilhousePunkRock> i think it should install anyway
<exceswater> how to patch if i cannot install it
<tmdx120> apokryphos: absolutely, and the little lite is on.
<exceswater> it gives me same error
<apokryphos> tmdx120: curious. Ok, could you try removing it, waiting a few seconds, then put it back in
<exceswater> but archive is ok
<MilhousePunkRock> in case you have the ports set up for KTorrent, just go here:
<MilhousePunkRock> http://www.bittorrent.com/detail.html?infohash=243223AE5A39909DB07A338980F00DD868251F05&per_page=10&search=linux&index=9
<apokryphos> tmdx120: try ls /dev/sd* again, and if there's no output, pastebin me the output of dmesg|tail
<chavo> exceswater, the one I have is 2.56 and I have the pathc to 2.6
<tmdx120> apokryphos: done adn the light is on again
<exceswater> chavo: The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<exceswater> why i get this
<apokryphos> tmdx120: ok, do the other stuff
<Dragoonz> OMG... i'm impressed behond belief
<Dragoonz> That install kicked ass
<apokryphos> =)
<tmdx120> apokryphos: /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1
* apokryphos remembers it being the quickest install he did, too
<apokryphos> tmdx120: ok, perfect :)
<tmdx120> apokryphos: now what
<apokryphos> tmdx120: try this: sudo mkdir /media/thumb && sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb5 /media/thumb
<Dragoonz> now to get openldap to work with AD and authenicate... anyone happend to have a good resource off the top of there head?
<exceswater> MilhousePunkRock:  please give me a link to your download
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> i want to have same version
<MilhousePunkRock> i already wrote it
<MilhousePunkRock> 3 minutes ago
<apokryphos> tmdx120: gah, ther'es a mistake there, don't do that command
<tmdx120> apokryphos: oops
<exceswater> MilhousePunkRock: i mean for the game
<apokryphos> tmdx120: do this: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/thumb
<apokryphos> tmdx120: don't worry, it wouldn't have ruined anything =)
<MilhousePunkRock> i guess you have never used bittorrent before, exceswater?
<exceswater> before yes
<exceswater> on win
<exceswater> on linux no
<exceswater> god i hate bill
<MilhousePunkRock> well, look into the internet folder of the k menu
<MilhousePunkRock> KTorrent should be there
<MilhousePunkRock> just download the torrent and open it with KTorrent
<apokryphos> tmdx120: I apologise, but I have to shoot off now. It should be viewable now in /media/thumb
* apokryphos out
<exceswater> k
<exceswater> 10x
<chavo> exceswater, I can give you the link to where I got mine, but you have to sign up to the site
<chavo> only takes a second though
<MilhousePunkRock> why not use the torrent i posted?
<MilhousePunkRock> was really fast, avg speed 253,6 KB/s
<serenity> i want to build a liveCD based on kubuntu. Are there any tutorials, tools, etc for this?
<exceswater> the funny thing is that last time.. i managed to install it
<MilhousePunkRock> so how do I install Wolf ET now?
<exceswater> hehe
<exceswater> sh etc
<exceswater> et-linux-2.60.x86.run ????
<exceswater> sh et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<MilhousePunkRock> sudo sh <filename> ?
<exceswater> last line
<exceswater> sudo sh et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<exceswater> and return to ask for help about errors
<exceswater> :D
<chavo> hmm all this et talk has got me itching to play
<exceswater> hehe
<MilhousePunkRock> Verifying archive integrity
<exceswater> imagine that i am counter strike fan... and cannot play it :D
<MilhousePunkRock> if you like counterstrike, you'll love True Combat: Elite
<exceswater> it is free ? ? ? ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Verifying archive integrity... All good
<MilhousePunkRock> yeah
<MilhousePunkRock> it's a mod for Wolf ET
<exceswater> aaa
<exceswater> IF I manage to make et work
<MilhousePunkRock> pretty close to CS from what I've been told
<exceswater> i may add that mod
<exceswater> it runs ? ... your installer ?
* MilhousePunkRock is an America's Army player who despises CS though
<MilhousePunkRock> seems so, the license agreement is here
<exceswater> i hate you :)
<MilhousePunkRock> just try the torrent link, I am seeding at the moment, so it will be 45 KB faster
<exceswater> i am downloading it
<MilhousePunkRock> too bad America's Army is discontinued on Linux
<exceswater> i think that i'll be able to install it tomorrow
<exceswater> i am at work now
<MilhousePunkRock> besides the fact my laptop can't run it anyway
<exceswater> and leaving home :D
<exceswater> hehe
<exceswater> what config is your laptop
<exceswater>  ?  ?
<exceswater> i love laptops
<exceswater> i will buy one in autumn :D
<MilhousePunkRock> P3M 1,1 Ghz, 256 MB RAM, S3 SuperSavage VidChip
<MilhousePunkRock> it ran Wolf ET fine under Windows though
<exceswater> nice
<exceswater> i would like to have an alienware laptop
<exceswater>  :d
<exceswater> but there are things in life more important than computers...
<exceswater> says my wife :D
<MilhousePunkRock> seems like ET is working
<MilhousePunkRock> :-P
<exceswater> i hate u twice :D
<exceswater> i will have it tomorrow
<exceswater> bye all
<exceswater> so long and thank you for the fish
<MilhousePunkRock> thanks for all the fish*
<serenity> i want to build a liveCD based on kubuntu. Are there any tutorials, tools, etc for this?
<GullyFoyle> i installed artwiz fonts using apt but i can't find them to use in my theme. i ran xfontsel and they're not there. how do i find them?
<MilhousePunkRock> CU exceswater
<MilhousePunkRock> chavo, wanna play some?
<spectercorp> quick question: has anyone had any luck getting Evolution to connect to exchange under kubuntu and if so, how?
<spectercorp> when I try to set up the exchange account, it just gives me a field for user
<spectercorp> anyone?
<Dragoonz> anyone know where a good place to get openldap that will work with kubuntu.. as being new i don't want it to break
<aeon17x> how do I get the recent programs to also appear in the K menu?
<LjL> aeon17x: a suggestion, you might want to try the quicklauncher applet. it can be configured to know your *favorite* programs fairly well (rather than simply the *recent* ones)
<LjL> aeon17x: but as for your exact question, let me look
<spectercorp> most should appear automatically. sometimes it requires a restart of the x server (ctrl+alt+backspace) and sometimes you just have to add the link on your own
<LjL> aeon17x: system settings / panel / menus
<aeon17x> alright, gotta try that
<aeon17x> by the way Xorg is doing that 90% proceso power thing again, gotta terminate it
<aeon17x> brb
* aeon17x very slowly types into xterm, sudo killall xorg...
<LjL> hmm, i've heard about that happening once...
<LjL> it was on a breezy install though
<aeon17x> back
<aeon17x> it seems it comes from using composite in kubuntu
<aeon17x> thanks, I got the recent apps in there now
<joe___> Can anybody tell me if internet connection is required to install Kubuntu?
<spectercorp> so...no one has had any luck getting evolution to connect to an exchange server on kubuntu?
<spectercorp> joe: its not required, but it helps
<rohan> has someone prepared a kubuntu cd with kde 3.5.3 and all the latest updates ?
<rohan> it would be a great help ! :)
<aeon17x> whee, finally figured out how to adjust translucency with the mouse wheel again
<aeon17x> rohan: it should arrive in the repos in due time, just wait 
<rohan> aeon17x: i dont think the official dapper repos will get kde 3.5.3
<Hobbsee> rohan: they wont, you're correct
<Hobbsee> rohan: i believe they're talking about a cd with all the updates though
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is there a independent EQ that works directly with the audio driver?
<h3sp4wn> rohan: The problem with doing something like that is there is only 4mb free on it
<joe___> Thanks, spectercorp.
<rohan> Hobbsee: yes, i did read that .. incremental cd images or something like that, right ?
<h3sp4wn> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: If you use jackd you can do loads of funky stuff like that
<rohan> h3sp4wn: how does that make any difference ?
<Hobbsee> rohan: that's the idea, yeah
<h3sp4wn> rohan: Newer programs are generally bigger you would have to remove some stuff
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> h3sp4wn: jackd , is that a music player?
<rohan> h3sp4wn: what is the logic behind "Newer programs are generally bigger" ?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> rohan: yes, more features , more code , more content
<rohan> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: not necessarily
<rohan> thats apart from the point, anyway
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> rohan: usually thats the way it is
<rohan> fact is, no such cd, with kde 3.5.3 and all the updates are available, right ?
<h3sp4wn> You could make one
<rohan> i dont know how to
<h3sp4wn> The filesystem is in casper/squashfs or something like that
<thompa> i have a program i downloaded on desktop, installed, cant get rid of the folder, permissions
<h3sp4wn> take it appart with unsquashfs
<h3sp4wn> chroot into the directory apply the updates
<rohan> errr
<rohan> i dont want the desktop cd
<h3sp4wn> put it back together
<rohan> the alternate cd is fine
<rohan> it'd be easier also, to make an updates cd for alternate
<thompa> anbody why i cant delete file even as sudo?
<rohan> thompa: what error do you get ?
<thompa> in the realplayer directory, if i type sudo rm "filename" get:
<thompa> it works  now
<thompa> sorry, but how do i remove the whole folder
<rohan> thompa: using the gui, or rm -r foldername/
<thompa> i have to go into each real player directory and delete files
<thompa> that worked thanks
<thompa> i dont understand why it was locked file
<thompa> i downloaded it as user, but installed it with sudo
<thompa> i got the little fox head now in ubuntu side for some reason
<thompa> some of the edubuntu graphics crossed over somehow
<thompa> i should have moved realplayer folder to home directory
<thompa> firefox is wrong that way, why put stuff all over the desktop
<thompa> i just change the settings so its ok
<DarkStone> hey
<DarkStone> im trying to extract a 7zip file with ark
<DarkStone> but when i extract any file
<DarkStone> i get this error
<Daskreech2> Why won't my hard drive boot on another computer?
<DarkStone> The file or folder /tmp/kde-sohaib/arkNEddTJ/FILENAMEHERE.FILE does not exist.
<Daskreech2> Well some other computers
<DarkStone> i get that error
<DarkStone> any ideas people?
<dr_willis> Daskreech2,  clarify 'wont boot' - No grub? grub works but system dont boot? or Other?
<Daskreech2> Grub Boots, Loading Root file system either doen't work or takes longer than a few hours
<Daskreech2> I only waited an hour
<dr_willis> Grub scans the drives and reorders them - so your hda/b/c/d may not be correct  - depending on what other drives are on the syste,
<dr_willis> well grub uses  hd(0) and so forth.. but the idea is the same
<deuce868> Is it setup as the same drive device on the new machine? i.e. on IDE 1, master connection
<dr_willis> Grub is one of thost things - it pays to learn the ins and outs of. :) its amazing what all it can do
<h3sp4wn> You can use it over a serial console as well with a bit of messing around
<dr_willis> yea - i never did that yet.
<DarkStone> im trying to extract a 7zip file with ark
<DarkStone> i get this error
<DarkStone> The file or folder /tmp/kde-sohaib/arkNEddTJ/FILENAMEHERE.FILE does not exist.
<Daskreech2> so ,,,, if I normally boot from master ATA and First IDE then I move to a machine where the Active drive is the Third ATA chan and the master drive I need to mess with grub?
<DarkStone> i can open the archive
<DarkStone> i dont know what the prob is
<dr_willis> DarkStone,  id just use the command line tools and be done with it.
<dr_willis> sounds like ark may be confused.
<DarkStone> ok
<Daskreech2> DarkStone: Does that file exist?
<DarkStone> well
<DarkStone> no
<DarkStone> i checked
<DarkStone> im trying to extract it out the archive
<DarkStone> i installed p7zip
<Daskreech2> right
<h3sp4wn> Daskreech2: Is there another drive on the first channel ?
<Daskreech2> h3sp4wn: no
<DarkStone> how do i use command like tools for p7zip?
<Daskreech2> So I would ned to boot hd2,0 ?
<h3sp4wn> Daskreech2: Just press e edit the bootline change the root= to hdc - it will still be hd0
<Daskreech2> Ah ok :)
<Daskreech2>  Cool
<Daskreech2>  Thanks
<h3sp4wn> Unless there is other drives
<_bon> is there a way to check your emails with kopete
<DarkStone> how do i use command like tools for p7zip?
<DarkStone> line*
<Tonio_> _bon: nope it isn't designed for this
<Tonio_> DarkStone: rtfm ?
<Tonio_> ;)
<_bon> whats it designed for
<Tonio_> _bon: it is a instant messenger
<Tonio_> not an email client
<spectercorp> is you're wanting to check mail, look into Kmail, Evolution, or thunderbird
<_bon> but i just want a button i can click to check them onile
<Tonio_> DarkStone: seriously, the only way to get the informations you're looking for is man p7zip I assume
<DarkStone> ok
<andred> _bon: right-click the account icon
<spectercorp> booya! I finally got evolution working with exchange!
<spectercorp> fyi: you have to make use in install the evolution-plugins, evolution-webcal and libevolution-cil packages for it to work in kubuntu (in case anyone ever asks)
<Tonio_> spectercorp: also enable the owa extension to exchange :)
<Tonio_> otherwise nothing will work :)
<spectercorp> already have that. it would work in ubuntu, but it would never give me all the set up fields in kubuntu
<spectercorp> I had to install the other packages before it would let me set it up
<spectercorp> evolution and evolution-exchange weren't enough
<_bon> andred i dont have an account icon
<swoopix> hi
<charwood> Is it just me or does us.archive.ubuntu.com not have any packages listed today?
<charwood> I should I be able to see the folders that I apt get when viewing their location in konqueror, right?  Isn't it just http?
<dr_willis>  folders that I apt get  ?
<charwood> The locations in my sources.list file
<dr_willis> ahh.. you mean access the ftp servers with a browser.
<charwood> Yes, although in my case they are http.
<charwood> And they should be world visible?
<dr_willis> no clue. ive never tried to browse them myself. :P
<charwood> Because take a looksy at us.archive.ubuntu.com (-8
<Emess> :o
<Emess> the dapper cd is so preeeeeetty!
<dr_willis> charwood,  that site works for me.
<charwood> And there are folders in it with thousands of happy packages?
<dr_willis> charwood,  and if ya http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/   or ftp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/  it looks different
<dr_willis> ftp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/pub/ubuntu/pool
<charwood> Huh.  I can ftp it and everything shows up.
<dr_willis> seems to be all the repos.
<h3sp4wn> I can't get http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> http: worked for me as well.
<h3sp4wn> http://archive.ubuntu.com works fine
<dr_willis> but the http was just a bunch of links to the ftp sites
<charwood> The reason that I'm asking is that when I run apt-get update, it can't find any packages at the locations that it thinks that it should.
<dr_willis> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/  works for me as well
<dr_willis> i think ya may want to remove the 'us' part.
<h3sp4wn> Does it point to argonne national laboratory ?
<spectercorp> reset your sources.list file to the one here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<charwood> When I try and get the Packages.gz I can download them.  Maybe it's back up.
<charwood> Confirmed, apt-get update works again now.
<charwood> Ok, must have just been a server glitch.  Sorry to bother you all.
<spectercorp> ok, time to pat myself on the back: having been a window user all my life, I am now 100% MS free and loving it. This evolution problem was my last big hurdle.
<charwood> spectercorp: Congrats!
<spectercorp> not to mention spending all day yesterday trying to get my dual monitor set up correctly. lol
<spectercorp> now if I can just get worl of warcraft working.....
<waylandbill> spectercorp: hip hip huzzah!
<spectercorp> thanks!
<eXCeSS_> is there a way to make firefox maxamize like a mac does in kde
<eXCeSS_> like it fits to the page, not the size of my screen
<spectercorp> kde-apps.org might have a plug-in. Also might try looking at the firefox homepage for an add-in
<spectercorp> I'd start with teh firefox page
<ctothej> anyone know of a file search tool that can search through both chm and pdf files?
<waylandbill> ctothej: beagle
<waylandbill> ctothej: http://beagle-project.org/Supported_Filetypes shows both chm and pdf
<BlankB> Can someone point me to a place that tells how to get OpenOfficeOrg2 to work with kprinter?
<kane__> BlankB: it quite possibly doesnt
<kane__> BlankB: you would have to hack (possibly heavily) to get it to do that
<BlankB> kane__: that is about what I came up with after a while of googling.
<kane__> BlankB: you came up with what ?
<BlankB> kane__: that it would be impossible without tons of meddling.
<kane__> BlankB: if you have URLs describing what exact work has to be done, I would like it
<kane__> BlankB: nm
<BlankB> kane__: I do not have anything that tells how to do it.
<kane__> BlankB: well, if it is any consolation ... OOo and Kprinter both use CUPS
<Hedp|Zzzz> hello, is there a way for me to install kubuntu on my old laptop wich i cant boot directly from cd?
<h3sp4wn> Can the laptop do netboot ?
<Hedphelym> no, just floppy\Hd
<BlankB> Hedphelym: There is a boot floppy somewhere on the net that will boot from floppy first then cause the machine to boot from cd. I have to use it to boot my older machine.
<h3sp4wn> Does it have a nwtwork card at all ?
<Hedphelym> yes it has h3
<BlankB> Hedphelym: As soon as I find it I will post a url for you.
<Hedphelym> thank you blankB , that sounds exactly what i need
<h3sp4wn> But there is no cd drive is there on it ?
<Hedphelym> i have a usb cdrom
<h3sp4wn> You can boot the netboot installation from using loadlin from dos
<BlankB> Hedphelym: that boot floppy I was talking about will only chain to an ide cdrom.
<Hedphelym> i've been looking at loadlin, but i have no idea how to set it up, i have another distribution that uses loadlin, and has i preinstalled\setup on the cd, that works. but i dont know how to use that with kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> You could boot knoppix from dos and install using debootstrap
<reon> Anyone here tried mepis6 ?
<BlankB> Hedphelym: Here is a url to the bootable cd loader that I have used in the past. But I probably will not work for what you are doing: http://www.wolfgang-brinkmann.de/bcdw/index_e.htm
<pipitas> BlankB: Doesnt it work to do it analogous to what  http://printing.kde.org/faq/kdeprint.php#HowdoIuseKDEPrintinStarOffice  describes?  AFAIK, ooo2 still has the "spadmin" program....
<Hedphelym> can i install kubuntu from inside another distribution?
<BlankB> pipitas: I was not able to get it working using spadmin...it would only allow me to make faxes and pdf printers.
<BlankB> pipitas: plus spadmin will not run if I do: sudo /usr/lib/openoffice/program/spadmin it fails with a Kcrash.
<sebastian> Hi I did loads of messing around before with Kubuntu and upgraded from Breezy to Dapper.  anyway my Kubuntu is really scrwed.  ,because of the messing around
<sebastian> and well I carn't exactly just use it
<pipitas> I've not tried it with OOO2 so far (don't use it any more). Will see if I can install it at weekend and have a look. No promise, though.
<sebastian> is there any easy way to get it back to the default set up?
<sebastian> so edubuntu is easy for a school to set up on a network?
<BlankB> Hedphelym: Are you goint to dual boot the laptop?
<Hedphelym> no,i dont need dualboot, i just want to get kubuntu installed.
<angasule> sebastian: I guess it depends on what is screwed?
<sebastian> well loads of stuff
<sebastian> from when I tryed to customize
<sebastian> I Just want it back to the default settings
<sebastian> as if I hadn't even customized it
<BlankB> Hedphelym: How about pulling the drive out...slap it into a exernal usb case and do a kubuntu install to it from a desktop machine.?
<Hedphelym> i dont have the possibility to do that :)
<angasule> sebastian: lemme look for a way to do that, sounds useful (I have screwed my machine too, I was planning on making a fresh install with dapper )
<sebastian> I guess it's just delete my made settings for it
<sebastian> or something like that
<angasule> sebastian: umh, I'm not finding anything, deleting the files could be risky
<sebastian> maybe I can just re install
<sebastian> the actaul KDE GUI?
<sebastian> complete re install
<sebastian> without needing to remove K3B and what not programs
<angasule> I'm not sure if uninstalling them removes the config files
<sebastian> exactly bingo got to delete the config files I guess
<sebastian> or something like that
<sebastian> or change them back to the default ones
<sebastian> I got KDE on lap top.  I guess I could copy those config files into the one on PC
<sebastian> and replace
<sebastian> and then it should work?
<angasule> sebastian: no idea, sorry, I don't want to give advice if I'm not sure, I usually have a partition for my files and another for the system, so reinstalling isn't much of an issue if I screw my system (which I often do :D )
<sebastian> I might do a clean install on this PC
<sebastian> since so much crap here
<sebastian> so on
<sebastian> you got another partion that is ext3?
<sebastian> for yoru files or?
<angasule>  /home is another partition, and I also have two extra partitions because I used to have 'another OS' installed
<sebastian> well I used to have XP
<sebastian> and well my plan was to make a ext3 half of irst hard disk and the other half fat32
<sebastian> and yes Linux gets installed on second
<sebastian> I got home inside my Linux partion at the moment
<sebastian> on setup I can make home it's own partion
<sebastian> a new home?
<[BU] Brizz> !commands
<sebastian> and make that be on it's own partion?
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<[BU] Brizz> !usage
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<[BU] Brizz> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<bobstro> sebastian:  is it only YOUR user settings that are horked? if you create another user, are their defaults what you want?
<sebastian> I didn't think of doing that
<sebastian> ,but probably they will be
<sebastian> the default yes and how I want it
<bobstro> sebastian:  well, if you just want to re-set your kde settings, i usually do that by simply renaming (not deleting yet) my ~/.kde folder (from outside kde)
<[BU] Brizz> anyone around that knows how to upgrade to amarok 1.4? I can't remember
<[BU] Brizz> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4, and packages are available for Ubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<Hedphelym> anyone know the dos command to copy a cd over to hdd? when i type : Copy e:\*.* c:\*.*  it just copys the files in root of the cd, not the contents of the folder etc
<bobstro> sebastian:  then if it's ok, you can eventually delete the old one. otherwise, rename it back.
<[BU] Brizz> hmm maybe nm :)
<Hedphelym> (in dos)
<bobstro> HedgeMage:  you want xcopy
<sebastian> oh re name that folder and it should make a new one?
<bobstro> sebastian:  yeah
<HedgeMage> bobstro: whowhat?
<sebastian> ok thanks i'll try that, but I am about to go
<bobstro> i've had a debian system running for YEARS, and though the basics are fine, i've often screwed up kde & gnome settings. so i do that a lot.
<sebastian> so won't try now
<bobstro> sebastian:  no, you can't go. sorry.
<HedgeMage> oh, wrong highlight?
<bobstro> HedgeMage:  DOS XCOPY will copy folders.
<sebastian> heh I can go whenever I want
<HedgeMage> bobstro: I think you're talking to Hedphelym
<bobstro> sebastian:  you obviously didn't read the shrink-wrap license.
<sebastian> ????????
<sebastian> what?
<Hedphelym> well, it says command unknown when i try that. but it might be the bootdisk i'm usng then
<bobstro> HedgeMage:  oh, sorry. (in) completion.
<HedgeMage> np
<bobstro> sebastian:  joking. your soul belongs to (k)ubuntu now.
<bobstro> sebastian:  you didn't think it was *really* free, did you?
<[BU] Brizz> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<VonGeist> weird question: does anyone know of any way to get that Matrix screensaver from ubuntu to work on kubuntu? (I'm assuming it won't but I can dream, can't I?)
<[BU] Brizz> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<paines> hi
<sebastian> knock
<sebastian> knock
<paines> when I do a right click on a desktop icon, kopete and the rest of the kwin hang until I kill kopete. anyone experiecing this too ?
<VonGeist> I wound up using gaim instead of kopete
<elijahblue> means?
<eosyn> I wonder why any identd server I use fails to read the proc list correctly and returns no-user no matter what
<elijahblue> is there any way to format and install to reiserfs partition using desktop CD?
<[BU] Brizz> someone needs to add sudo ./MAKEDEV audio to the fixes for flash sound on that page...
<raphink> elijahblue: yes there is a way
<raphink> elijahblue: just choose manual partioning, set yourself a reiserfs partition and choose to use it ;)
<raphink> on whatever mount point you want
<[BU] Brizz> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
* DaSkreech discovers apt-get -f install
<DaSkreech> That's great!!!
<_bon> i have got problems starting x, i did an update and restarted and it didnt work this is my xorg log - http://pastebin.ca/69207 i have a feeling it something to do with kernil headers and fonts and the nvidia 8617 driver i have tryed to reinstall the nvidia drivers but it says there is already one installed and i dont know how to uninstall it so i can reinstall it
<VonGeist> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<haakonn> hi! i wanted to know how i can hibernate my laptop from kde. in gnome, i press "quit" or whatever, and then i can pick between logout, restart, ..., and hibernate. in kde, there is no hibernate. i'm running with kdm and everything. ideas?
<[BU] Brizz> VonGeist: NO.
<VonGeist> sorry, brizz, I was in the middle of typing "that was just a guess". lol
<[BU] Brizz> VonGeist: hahaha :)
<VonGeist> still in the M$ mentality of "remove then install" rather than "re-install"
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> install without removing?
<VonGeist> well, as I've found in linux, when you re-install a piece of software, in generally doesn't cause problems. With most windows programs, re-installing just keeps the same problems in place.
<DaSkreech> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: Someone was in here the other day using the system while installing it and erasing windows :)
<_bon> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common did nothing
<h3sp4wn> Reinstalling usually doesn't fix any problems (any config files are not overwritten with a reinstall)
<_bon> i did install by apt-get if you talking to me
<_bon> didnt
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> which command removes all the config files together with the app?
<VonGeist> sorry, I'm still learning myself so take any suggestions I give with a grain of salt.
<_bon> sudo apt-get --purge remove name
<VonGeist> bon: you might try using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" to rebuild your xorg file. wait for confirmation from someone else before trying that route though.
<elijahblue> plzzzz is there any way to format and install to reiserfs partition using desktop CD plz?
<[BU] Brizz> elijahblue: probably edit the partition table yourself
<[BU] Brizz> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<elijahblue> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<elijahblue> ubotu: thats why i cant use ext3...my bro can read/write to i t from windows!
<ubotu> I know nothing about thats why i cant use ext3...my bro can read/write to i t from windows!
<elijahblue> lol...is ubotu a machine???
<Hawkwind> He's a bot
<gnomefreak> hes a bot with feelings
<VonGeist> and he makes a mean taco
<slow-motion> bye
<[BU] Brizz> anyways, reiserfs is readable from windows as well
<[BU] Brizz> so it's not really a better solution than ext3 unoless you want it for speed
<_bon> i have got problems starting x, i did an update and restarted and it didnt work this is my xorg log - http://pastebin.ca/69207 i have a feeling it something to do with kernil headers and fonts and the nvidia 8617 driver i have tryed to reinstall the nvidia drivers but it says there is already one installed and i dont know how to uninstall it so i can reinstall it
<elijahblue> [BU] Brizz: but u cant write to reiserrfs i think from windows..so thats safe
<_bon> any ideas atall
<elijahblue> [Evil] [Ernie] : i want it for privacy:)
<VonGeist> if you tighten down the security on the system, a windows computer won't be able to write to it regardless of your file system
<jorik> VonGeist, please explain
<VonGeist> I'm just making a guess, but I think if blue were to go through a couple of security faqs as opposed to changing the file system on his computer, it would be easier and a lot less painful.
<VonGeist> unless he has a reason to want to change beyond keeping his brother out
<[BU] Brizz> VonGeist: yes
<[BU] Brizz> !acroread
<ubotu> I know nothing about acroread
<[BU] Brizz> !acrobat
<ubotu> I know nothing about acrobat
<VonGeist> !life
<ubotu> I know nothing about life
<elijahblue> !love
<bobstro> elijahblue:  would hiding the partitions in grub suffice, or is he technical?
<ubotu> I know nothing about love
<VonGeist> booya
<elijahblue> bobstro: naaaa, he's not technical
<bobstro> elijahblue:  in other words, are you just trying to keep him from inadvertently messing up your stuff, or are you trying to hide dirty pictures?
<VonGeist> I know this guide is for ubuntu, but most of the stuff works on kubuntu also. There's a good section on some basic security stuff: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#What_are_the_basic_things_I_need_to_know_about_securing_my_Ubuntu
<Leafw> can anyone tell me how come the /proc folder can be 514 Mb fat?
<bobstro> elijahblue:  i would think you could just configure the boot option in grub to hide your linux partitions if you're trying to prevent accidents. otherwise, perhaps an encrypted filesystem is in order?
<Spec> du -h /proc/kcore
<MarcC> I'm trying to change my screen resolution but clicking "Apply" or "OK" on the resolution dialog doesn't switch screen modes. Any ideas?
<bobstro> elijahblue:  i'd hide the partition in any case, in case he decides to format it.
<Leafw> Spec : 513 Mb of those 514
<Leafw> Spec : what is this kcore ?
<Spec> Leafw: that's normal, it's normally about as big as your memory
<Spec> Leafw: your proc fs is in memory, not on your disk
<Leafw> Spec : my RAM is 512 Mb, yes
<Spec> that's normal :)
<elijahblue> bobstro: hehe..dirty pics..how u knew that??
<bobstro> elijahblue:  your brother was in here before asking how to get access to your porn cache. :)
<Leafw> Spec: after using kubuntu for a year, it has grown to 3Gb, so I wonder what is up.  /usr is 2.4Gb
<VonGeist> ha!
<elijahblue> bobstro: i wouldnt take so much encrypting trouble...he aint that smart...uses only windows..thats why im afraid he may install a program in windows which reads/writes ext3
<elijahblue> bobstro: plz dont talk of horror stories;)
<bobstro> elijahblue:  yeah, hiding the partition should fix that.
<bobstro> elijahblue:  unless of course he boots a cd and zaps it.
<VonGeist> and from the sound of things, setting the folder to hidden will keep him out of your stash as well
<bobstro> VonGeist:  if he's reading from windows?
<elijahblue> bobstro: he hates linux..thats a boon for me:)
<apes> elo
<bobstro> VonGeist:  i'd still sweat him blasting the partition.
<VonGeist> I agree, but in the grand scheme of things, there's not much he can do about that, but I could be wrong
<MarcC> is there another way to specify screen resolution, besides the Screen Configuration Editor?
<sticc> hi. why there are no options in kcontrol --> System settings --> Regional settings and accesability? what package i have missed?
<VonGeist> wait, is his brother dual booting windows?
<bobstro> elijahblue:  it's a shared computer? you can't just require a password to boot (bios or grub)?
<bobstro> VonGeist:  that's what i understood. is that right elijahblue?
<elijahblue> bobstroyup its a family pc:(
<thyagarajan> hi guys
<VonGeist> oops, now this all makes sense to me!
<bobstro> elijahblue:  dual boot then?
<elijahblue> tats what im doing!!
<bobstro> elijahblue: yeah, i meant it as a question. confirmed. :)
<elijahblue> im afraid he may access my files from WINDOWS!
<elijahblue> bobstro: :)
<bobstro> elijahblue:  i think hiding partition with grub is an easy fix.
<VonGeist> partition magic used to be able to do some serious partition hiding. I'm sure grub can do it to, I just have no idea how.
<bobstro> VonGeist:  it's got a LOT of options just for that. very flexible, though i've only started using capabilities.
<bobstro> hmmm... is there a GUI front-end for configuring grub?
<thyagarajan> konqueror:gg:ntfsfreespace
<elijahblue> bobstro: which partition? i cant hide my linux entry..?
<bobstro> elijahblue:  yes, hide it WHEN YOU BOOT WINDOWS.
<bobstro> elijahblue:  you can even hide windows partitions from windows -- thus have two winxp/2000 on same disk, etc.
<stamen> hi
<stamen> I have installed ogle DVD player true Adept
<thyagarajan> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/36845-give-more-space-linux.html
<stamen> but I can't start it now
<stamen> what to do
<stamen> !ogle
<ubotu> I know nothing about ogle
<elijahblue> stamen: try mplayer or xine:)
<stamen> but mplayer cant support subtitles for DVD playback
<stamen> xine too
<elijahblue> bobstro: i think we are both misunderstanding each other a bit:)
<bobstro> elijahblue:  well, what i am saying is that if your system is dual boot (it is, right?) and you use grub to dual-boot (you do, right?) you can configure grub to hide your linux partition when you boot windows, and un-hide it when you boot linux.
<bobstro> elijahblue:  does that sound right? hide the linux partition from windows to keep your brother offi it?
<elijahblue> bobstro: i got it...but even if my bro boots up my ubuntu system...he wont be able to get in bcoz he doesnt know the password...
<RadiantFire> elijahblue: there are ways of password protecting grub
<RadiantFire> elijahblue: so you cannot make any changes
<RadiantFire> without the password
<stamen> which player is the best for DVD playing
<bobstro> elijahblue:  yeah, at that point, it's linux security protecting your.
<HedgeMage> stamen: it depends on what features are most important to you
<VonGeist> I was using totem on normal ubuntu.
<stamen> with subtle support
<Spec> elijahblue: you're worried about your brother getting to your files?
<Spec> elijahblue: i'm pretty sure there's encrypted filesystems .... :)
<stamen> I want to support subtitles and DVD menus
<stamen> HedgeMage: I want to support subtitles and DVD menus
<VonGeist> elijah: as far as I know you can keep him from even booting linux without a grub password.
<HedgeMage> stamen: I think both xine and totem do that (I know xine does, as that's what I use)
<elijahblue> Spec: encrypted fs are too complex stuff for me
<HedgeMage> stamen: I chose xine largely because it handles both subs and CC very well.
<stamen> HedgeMage: what package of xine to install
<elijahblue> RadiantFire: i see
<HedgeMage> stamen: xine-ui
<stamen> HedgeMage: ok
<Spec> elijahblue: just encrypt the individual files then with gpg?
<stamen> I will try
<stamen> 10x
<HedgeMage> np
<elijahblue> so theres no way to format and install to reiserfs partition using desktop CD?
<elijahblue> Spec: yaaaaaa...thats a better idea..........why didnt i think of it :(
<elijahblue> kgpg will do the trick
<bobstro> elijahblue:  i thought you were worried about deletion?
<oomph_work> is there a package for KDE that sets up networking logging into a windows domain similiar to how Xandros has it?
<DaSkreech> When I'm doing an update from the CD where do the temporary deb packages get stored?
<elijahblue> bobstro: well my bro wont delete my files i guess...he's not so mean..........i simply dont want him to access my po** collection:)
<DaSkreech> You have a pork collectin?
<bobstro> elijahblue:  so you're going to encrypt every file? he may also find the temp files etc.
<Spec> I have a pork collection too!
<DaSkreech> I thought I was the only person t!hat did that
<Spec> elijahblue: just tar it up and gpg it
<bobstro> i think it's a pong collection.
<VonGeist> I tried but I couldn't keep from eating it
<DaSkreech> Sweet we should make a chan on freenode :)
<bobstro> you know, action screen shots of good games.
<Spec> VonGeist: patience comes with time
<VonGeist> spec:not when bacon is involved
<elijahblue> bobstro: :( guess i'll have to get alternate cd from someone:(
<DaSkreech> Thats a load of ham!
<DaSkreech> Or was it baloney :(
* DaSkreech waits for the O-T finger
<bobstro> quit 'hogging' the channnel with all this pork talk
<DaSkreech> Yeah i makes the channel like a pig in a poke for people who wan suport
<HedgeMage> lol
<DaSkreech> want
<bobstro> supork?
* HedgeMage takes this opportunity to shamelessly promote the ##cooking channel.
* bobstro thinks people in #vegan might look better
<nexus> ya des fr ?
<r3nd3r0> how do i get online ? i have a adsl connectoin
<r3nd3r0> isp has dhcp but requires user and pass for login
* DaSkreech whispers to r3nd3r0 I think you already are
<r3nd3r0> no im on windows now
<[BU] Brizz> r3nd3r0: your DSL modem should handle all of that
<r3nd3r0> well it didnt
<DaSkreech> Oh in that case you've done two things gotten on line and in danger :)
<VonGeist> a dsl router would fix that problem, but I'm assuming that's not the answer you were looking for
<ralph1> Hi Can anyone tell where I can get the latest kmymoney2 for Dapper. I could only find version 0.8.2 and need 0.8.4
<h3sp4wn> What is in 0.8.4 that you need ?
<BazziR> ralph1: kde-apps.org but handle with care(tm)
<bobstro> i've got 3 pcs with identical hardware. i'm mounting $HOME via nfs/nis, so user data is all on server. i want the 3 pcs to maintain identical software configurations. other than copying a disk image, and dpk --get/set-selections, any ideas?
<bobstro> i'm thinking unison, rsync perhaps?
<bobstro> but for running systems.
<VonGeist> get some ghosting software
<BazziR> bobstro: thin clients + remote X
<bobstro> VonGeist:  i'm doing that with tar & ssh (more or less) and it works fine, but i'd like it to be an automatic process. e.g. leave systems on and they sync overnight, with one designated "master".
<ralph1> BazziR was hopeing for a backport
<BazziR> :-/
<h3sp4wn> ralph1: You could try backporting it yourself
<bobstro> BazziR:  thought of that, but the "server" box isn't all that powerful (other 3 workstations are all the same) and i want users to be able to burn discs, watch dvds etc.
<bobstro> BazziR:  i think i'm looking for a "sync active systems automatically" solution.
<BazziR> hmmm
<ralph1> h3sp4wn: have never done that before and had only poor results compiling stuff.
<BazziR> create a repository on the server, create a metapackage for all your apps, and put updates there, make a script on the clients that dist-upgrades all X hours if available
<BazziR> well, pretty much overkill but for the fun of it ;-)
<h3sp4wn> ralph1: apt-get build-dep kmymoney2
<h3sp4wn> ralph1: Are you running kde 3.5.3 ?
<katakombi> please, is there any berlios related channel?
<ralph1> h3sp4wn: yes
<DrBair> whats a good commandline tool for managing runlevels?
<kyaneos> sysv-rc-conf i think
<kyaneos> that is for managing services at each runlevel
<bobstro> BazziR:  ah, ok. i'm using apt-cacher now (on server). i could set cron job do "dpkg --get-selections > file" from master, and "dpkg --set-selections < file; apt-get dselect-upgrade" on others.
<BazziR> :o
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: I read that as mymonkey
<VonGeist> anyone had any problems upgrading to KDE 3.5.3?
<gnomefreak> no
<VonGeist> the reason I worry is because it took me almost a whole day to get my dual screens working and the last thing I want to do is go through that again
<ralph1> VonGeist: I had no problems but do not have dual screens. It just worked for me
<VonGeist> you didn't have to re-do anything on your xorg.conf?
<ralph1> VonGeist: no
<VonGeist> oh good. I might give it a shot then
<gnomefreak> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fk%2Fkmymoney2%2Fkmymoney2_0.8.4-2_i386.deb&md5sum=321f025287900a028a84af2dc722e0b7&arch=i386&type=main  <<< .deb for what he was looking for
<DrBair> man, wireless sucks in Dapper
<erov> alright .. ive followed the instructions on ATI drivers.. just a big mess.. it seems to be fine with the X display but GL is STILL mesa.. ive tried everything..  :((
<h3sp4wn> It would be best to rebuild it against dapper not use the debian sid deb
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: you see how far he got with that
<VonGeist> erov: you pretty much have to manually edit the xorg.conf file to fix that as far as I could find.
<h3sp4wn> That deb depends on libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.0)
<erov> ive tried that.. several times.. any specifics?? i call myself editing what is called for ati->fglrx etc.. why is gl still software??
<VonGeist> I messed with my ati for two days to try to get it to work. I wound up going out and buying an nvidia card
<gnomefreak> VonGeist: you should beable to use riddells repo to upgrade smothly
<imbrandon> VonGeist, good call on the nvidia ;)
<erov> haha.. i hear you.. but i'm barefoot and poor ;)
<erov> just want to play OLD games even.. they are slow as hell
<gnomefreak> Installed: 1:4.1.1-2ubuntu3  <dapper
<DaSkreech> brb
<gnomefreak> if you go to packages.ubuntu.com you can grab the right one also there are other downloads for that package he wanted
<gnomefreak> that was first one i came across
<DrBair> is there a new knetworkmanager out there somewhere?
<VonGeist> erov:you can always try using that dkpg thing it suggests in the xorg file. That at least gives you a nice clean xorg to work with. I would up doing that a few times before I just starting backing up the file before I played with it
<ctothej> kubuntu wont autorecognize my external usb hard drives, how can i mount them?
<VonGeist> gnomefreak: I'm going to wait a while before I try that. like I said, I just got this thing working in the first place
<gnomefreak> VonGeist: i did it flawlessly but im only running single screen
<VonGeist> I **need** my dual screens
<erov> yeah ive done that a few times.. myself.. have over 10 backups in the directory now.. :| i think the x display is working fine but for some reason fglrxinfo always reports the soft gl..
<gnomefreak> VonGeist: it shouldnt play with the xorg.config file at all
<omeow> What shouldn't?
<gnomefreak> omeow: upgrading kde
<omeow> Hm, I just did that too, my displays still seem to work, but the package is broken or something.
<omeow> http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/brokenpackage.png
<gnomefreak> omeow: what package?
<VonGeist> erov:you know, the easyubuntu script installed an ATI control panel that helped fix a couple problems I was having.
<omeow> That.. and the display configuration module is broken yet again.
<erov> ill try that
<VonGeist> I think I'll give it a month or two before I install the new version.
<omeow> Setting up dual displays?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> whats a ipconfig in linux?
<crimsun> /sbin/ifconfig
<gnomefreak> ifconfig
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ifconfig doesnt display dns servers
<crimsun> ``cat /etc/resolv.conf'' does
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is that a file ?
<crimsun> /etc/resolv.conf is. What I gave you is a command.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ok , thanks
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> so i can manuallly set the dns servers in resolve.conf , right?
<omeow> Yes.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> will it override my settings if i use dhcp?
<h3sp4wn> That isn't the way to do it if you are using dhcp
<shogouki> 'lo
<crimsun> they will be overwritten if you use dhcp, yes.
<shogouki> do you have a bug with amarok 1.4 with xine and dapper, i cant play a mp3 since my reinstall
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> mmmk ,
<crimsun> shogouki: did you install libxine-extracodecs?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> my pc uses the gateway as dns server , which it doesnt in windows
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> and i dont want it to do that either
<shogouki> crimsun: thx it works now :)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> nevermind, i think i got it
<h3sp4wn> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: You need to use something like prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1; in dhclient.conf
<weedar> Is there a way to install cmake version 2.4.2 as a deb-package?
<DaSkreech> HedgeMage: It's true!!
<HedgeMage> lol
<tsdgeos> hi
<tsdgeos> any idea why depmod -av does not list the restricted modules?
<elknof3> hi everybody, hey does someone have pcsx2 running??
<proog> i specified "kate" as the default HTML opener in konqueror, but now when i browse the web with konqueror, it asks if i want to save the html file or open it with kate, instead of showing the html page... how do i get normal web brwosing back??
<proog> *browsing
<DrBair> dhclient constantly clobbers my /etc/resolv.conf that openvpn sets up on connection, any idea how to change this?
<[BU] Brizz> rofl that's funny
<[BU] Brizz> proog: iirc Konqueror isn't really a web browser per-se
<[BU] Brizz> it turns over all requests to the programs that are associated with them
<proog> why not?
<BazziR> it is something like IE <=6 :P
<[BU] Brizz> yah it's kind of like Windows Explorer
<proog> you use firefox then?
<[BU] Brizz> it just kind of interfaces with the OS and has the ability to display web pages
<[BU] Brizz> yah firefox
<tsdgeos> [BU] Brizz: konqueror is a web browser
<proog> thats what i thought
<[BU] Brizz> Konqueror can be used as a web browser
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> it is
<elknof3> hi everybody, hey does someone have pcsx2 running??
<wodger> still makes it a web browser
<[BU] Brizz> proog's problem here is exactly what makes Konqueror not a web browser
<proog> any idea on how on get the normal web browsing experience back?
<tsdgeos> [BU] Brizz: .
<[BU] Brizz> it is a file manager that has the ability to display web pages
<tsdgeos> proog: not setting kate the first to open html pages?
<tsdgeos> [BU] Brizz: fucking NO
<[BU] Brizz> then explain the problem
<tsdgeos> you really want the answer?
<proog> yes please :)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> konqueror is nothing but a shell
<tsdgeos> that is able to embed things
<tsdgeos> there are 2 things that come by default with konqueror
<tsdgeos> the file manager AND the browser
<[BU] Brizz> 13:13 < tsdgeos> konqueror is nothing but a shell <-- that's exactly what I was getting at
<proog> do you use it as a browser, tsdgeos?
<tsdgeos> proog: of course
<tsdgeos> what would i use if not?
<tsdgeos> firefox
<tsdgeos> bah
<proog> never experienced this problem?
<tsdgeos> proog: of course not, but should be easy to fix
<tsdgeos> wait a mo
<proog> ... how?
<[BU] Brizz> the problem, just as I said before, is that Konqueror is not a web browser, it just has the ability to display web pages
<eosyn_> ok so I've discovered that something is forbidding oidentd to read on ipv4 but nothing is listed in the sockets
<eosyn_> oidentd works on ipv6 tho
<[BU] Brizz> sure, you can set it back to open HTML files, that's a solution
<tsdgeos> [BU] Brizz: and what is the fucking diference?
<proog> tsdgeos: the easy fix...?
<[BU] Brizz> the difference is that web browsing is not Konqueror's primary function, it is just one of it's functions
<tsdgeos> [BU] Brizz: because it does not have a primary function
<tsdgeos> that's aplus
<[BU] Brizz> okay you like that about it, that's fine. I'm not arguing that a primarily web browser is better
<VonGeist> put konqueror as the top application for html in the file associations section of configure-konqueror
<VonGeist> should fix your problem
<[BU] Brizz> VonGeist with the save! ;)
<VonGeist> and not even a thanks....
<[BU] Brizz> heh
<_bon> does anyone know how to reinstall the nvidia 8762 graphics drivers
<[BU] Brizz> heh tsdgeos wasn't very happy with me ;)
<VonGeist> the sad thing was you were both saying the same thing! lol
<VonGeist> that dpkg thing didn't work for you, bon?
<[BU] Brizz> it's true, he tried to arge with me and then told me exactly what I had been saying all along lol
<[BU] Brizz> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete is Kopete 0.12 testing packages at http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/
<VonGeist> "its a shell that has a web browser in it" vs. "its a web browser that's part of a shell"
<[BU] Brizz> lol
<soon> Hi folks ... I want to rip a short segment from a commercial DVD and use it in the Kino video editor ... how can I do this? Should I rip and convert it to DV first? If so - what tool is available to me?
<Spec> soon: ask in #ubuntu
<soon> okay ...
<elknof3> can someone help me with pcsx2 in dapper??
<trip> hm, anyone know how to get the kmenu to auto sort?
<h3sp4wn> ralph1: Have you managed to get the version you need ?
<h3sp4wn> ralph1: Of that program you wanted ?
<VonGeist> later all! thanks for your help earlier!
<linuxmonkey> wassup h3sp4wn
<JIuHgeMaHH> Hello. I've installed an Ubuntu Server on my PC. But now I want to have KDE installed over. Is it possible without downloading packages? I have Kubuntu CD.
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: hi
<[BU] Brizz> JIuHgeMaHH: apt-cdrom
<[BU] Brizz> !apt-cdrom
<ubotu> I know nothing about apt-cdrom
<[BU] Brizz> geh
<h3sp4wn> <JIuHgeMaHH>: Do you have the alternate cd ?
<JIuHgeMaHH> h3sp4wn: I've Kubuntu Desktop CD
<trip> [BU] Brizz, what is there to know? uses cdrom as source for apt packages
<h3sp4wn> JIuHgeMaHH: How did you install a server from that ?
<[BU] Brizz> trip: don't you have to do apt-cdrom add first or something?
<JIuHgeMaHH> h3sp4wn: I have Ubuntu Server CD too :)
<EricCartman> Anytning changed with tcl/tk lately ? make xconfig is not working. It was working fine yesterday. I can't recall if there was any update or stuff. Any idea ?
<trip> [BU] Brizz, first before what?
<linuxmonkey> EricCartman: no updates to my knowledge
<[BU] Brizz> before you can use the CD
<h3sp4wn> JIuHgeMaHH: The problem is that if you look on the desktop cd you won't find any deb's which is what you need to use a cdrom as an apt source
* EricCartman *sigh*
<trip> [BU] Brizz, no, there is an entry in sources.list that has apt check cd-rom
<trip> It's in sources.list by default I believe
<[BU] Brizz> trip: oh yah? cool, that's nice... new in Dapper?
<trip> [BU] Brizz, no, old feature
<DjDarkman> hy ,wich unix/linux shell command prints out the transered data amount on a network device?
<[BU] Brizz> oh I don't have that automatically
<JIuHgeMaHH> h3sp4wn: Yeah, I just found an squashfs image on that CD, but I thought if there any tool that could extract files from that image and correctly install :)
<h3sp4wn> unsquashfs - I don't know whether that is in the version of squashfs-tools that is with dapper though
<Tintin> What is the best way to manage services in (K)Ubuntu?
<JIuHgeMaHH> h3sp4wn: So, all needed KDE packages I can found on Alternate CD?
<h3sp4wn> JIuHgeMaHH: Yes
<h3sp4wn> JIuHgeMaHH: But if you want the latest version of kde that isn't on any cd as far as I know
<JIuHgeMaHH> h3sp4wn: Thank you.
<h3sp4wn> JIuHgeMaHH: If you have a dvd writer the dvd has the whole of main on it I believe
<GullyFoyle> what's the best way to install realplayr plugin for konqueror? thru a mutiverse repo or thru real's download?
<DjDarkman> wich unix/linux shell command prints out the transered data amount on a network device?
<GullyFoyle> !realplayer
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<jme__> DjDarkman: ifconfig
<linuxmonkey> yeah its ifconfig, i just checked to make sure and jme__ beat me to it
<jme__> i checkded too, just faster :)
<linuxmonkey> yeah im also doig a bunch of other stuff
<GazzaK> anyone have any ideas why opengl screensavers only display on the top third of my screen? - Intel 915GM graphics
<pit__> bonsoir  tous
<linuxmonkey> GazzaK:  you want an honest answer or some mumbo jumbo
<jme__> Pit, here you have to speak english. or #kubuntu-fr :)
<pit__> ok sorry
<jme__> no poroblem
<GazzaK> linuxmonkey, a nice honest simple answer will do :)
<pit__> Can I ask some question here?
<linuxmonkey> is it onboard video?
<jme__> pit__: this channel is dedicated to this exact purpose :)
<r3nd3r0> pit__, dont ask to ask
<linuxmonkey> pit__:  just ask..lol
<pit__> lol
<GazzaK> linuxmonkey, yes, onboard/shared memory
<GazzaK> memory is not a problem, got two gig to play with
<pit__> I wanted tu change my source.list and a password is required but it didn't works with my user paswd
<jme__> there, you asked
<jme__> and we dont answer
<GazzaK> linuxmonkey, just found this thread - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159640 - it might answer my question?
<linuxmonkey> my personal answer would be to get off that onboard video.  but we all know thats not possible....do you know if it happens with other gl stuff or just screensavers
<jme__> got you!!! :)
<GazzaK> linuxmonkey, it is a lapdog, so no way of swapping cards :)  so far, only screensavers, it is not a high priority at all
<linuxmonkey> oh ok cool.  GazzaK if its only screensavers then im not quite sure what would cause that, what version of kde u got?
<linuxmonkey> pit__: are you the only user on the account? or are there other users
<pit__> yes
<pit__> i m alone
<GazzaK> linuxmonkey, it is kde 3.5.2 the default on in dapper 6.06
<linuxmonkey> GazzaK:  upgrade to 3.5.3 it may help
<GazzaK> that was something I was going to do, thanks
<linuxmonkey> pit__: can you open the konsole and type nano /etc/sudoers and tell me whats in there by pasting to pastebin.ca
<pit__> ok
<pit__> I try to translate "Reading error from /etc/sudoers/ permission denied
<micks_> bonjour
<linuxmonkey> pit have you ever done anything that asked for a pw before?
<pit__> no I've instal kubuntu for the first and wanted to updates it
<eXCeSS_> http://mcccxxxvii.com/ does this website work for anyone
<nico8481> hi
<jme__> eXCeSS_: dns ok, tcp not responding
<eXCeSS_> so its a servers problem?
<jme__> yep
<linuxmonkey> pit__: seams to me that your user for some reason wasnt setup for sudo use, im checking to see if I can find you a fix
<eXCeSS> shit ok becuase before they were updating something adn the dns didnt work
<pit__> A friend of mine tell me how to change the sudo pswd by using terminal but can't remember
<[BU] Brizz> !wmv
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<linuxmonkey> the sudo pw is your user password. but it seams your user is not part of the admin or that your sudoers file is messed up
<FearMoth> I'm trying to install vmware workstation on kubuntu dapper, and I need to compile a vmmon module, but the vmware installer says "the path /usr/src/linux/include is a kernel header file directory, but it does not contain the file linux/version.h as expected" ... do I need to rebuild my kernel, or is there a way around it?
<pit__> ok
<linuxmonkey> FearMoth:  you got build-essential and linux-kernel-headers installed
<eXCeSS> fearmoth check the guides on ubuntu forums
<linuxmonkey> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<pit__> I' succeede to open source.list
<pit__> don't know how but don(t care
<linuxmonkey> pit__: probably wont be able to save it though
<pit__> I'succeeded to save it unbelievable
<azzco> hi I've got a problem..it's not really kubuntu related...I'm trying to unrar a file and don't know where to ask for help
<linuxmonkey> azzco: you got unrar installed?
<GazzaK> cheers, i'll try that linuxmonkey
<GazzaK> bye
<DarkStone> hi
<DarkStone> how can i extract split rar archives?
<azzco> hello DarkStone
<DarkStone> ark doesnt work with them
<azzco> I'm trying to ask the same thing :D
<DarkStone> :D
<linuxmonkey> DarkStone and azzco you must install unrar
<azzco> got it installed
<DarkStone> ok
<micks_> bye
<azzco> just don't know how to operate it
<linuxmonkey> and then from command line locate your rar's  (all in same folder)
* DarkStone opens adept
<linuxmonkey> the type unrar -x nameoffirstfile
<DarkStone> ok
<azzco> oh okay is it that easy?
<DarkStone> thank you
<linuxmonkey> yes
<FearMoth> thanks
<linuxmonkey> no problem
<azzco> okay so I'll cd to the directory of the rar files then do that command
<azzco> great thx
<linuxmonkey> yes
<DarkStone> theres a free and a non free version
<DarkStone> they they both have the same command?
<azzco> linuxmonkey: I'm still having problems...
<linuxmonkey> im not sure
<linuxmonkey> I got the unfree version installed
<linuxmonkey> sorry let me check again
<DarkStone> bah....
<DarkStone> bash: unrar: command not found
<DarkStone> >:O
<azzco> hmm...
<azzco> I've been fiddling around with installing unrar all day...
<linuxmonkey> let me check wich one i got installed
<azzco> I've got the freeware version
<DarkStone> im going to install both
<DarkStone> :)
<azzco> hehehe darkstone
<linuxmonkey> i just got the unrar not the unrar-free
<DarkStone> ok
<linuxmonkey> and it works like a charm
<DarkStone> ill install that then
* DarkStone opens adept
<azzco> brbr I'm going to try a command here
<linuxmonkey> bbiab
<pit__> thanx linux monkey for taking time!
<DarkStone> YAY
<DarkStone> i installed non free version
<DarkStone> and it works like a charm
<DarkStone> i can now open the rar
<azzco> linuxmonkey: should I skip the .part01.rar part when I want to unrar all of the parts?
<DarkStone> no
<DarkStone> finish download part01.rar
<DarkStone> open*
<azzco> I can open the rar with ark but when extracting I only extract the part file I'm on not all of them =(
<DarkStone> =\
<azzco> thought it would help doing it via shell
<DarkStone> seems to be working fine here
<azzco> mind helping me download your version
<DarkStone> i just went into adept
<azzco> oh
<DarkStone> searched unrar
<azzco> what was it called?
<DarkStone> installed both version
<DarkStone> unrar
<azzco> one sec
<azzco> *opening adept*
<azzco> I only see unrar free
<DarkStone> odd....
<DarkStone> i can see both
<azzco> hmmm
<h3sp4wn> enable multiverse
<azzco> I think that I did before
<azzco> did some cat command via shell
<cox377> hey all
<DarkStone> sudo aptitude install unrar
<DarkStone> try that
<azzco> oops forgot to shut down adept
<DarkStone> -.-
<azzco> think that it's done :)
<azzco> unrar -x filename...did that work for you?
<DarkStone> erm
<DarkStone> i used ark =X
<azzco> hehe okay
<azzco> I'll try that too ;)
<azzco> one sec
<DarkStone> ok :)
<azzco> hmm it's a ISO of a game I was to lazy to go get it myself (about 40 kilometers to my freinds house -_-)
<azzco> might take some time =/
<DarkStone> loll
<DarkStone> but its extracting?
<DarkStone> if so then its working
<DarkStone> :)
<DarkStone> i just extracterd the iso of the fast and furious toyko drift screener ^_^
<DarkStone> need to burn it now..
<azzco> hehe okay
<azzco> well I can't see how well it's doing
<azzco> last time the extraction stopped at 16 mb
<DarkStone> :)
<DarkStone> well if its taking longer then its working
<azzco> hope it works =D
<DrBair> how do you nuke a kde session?
<DarkStone> GRR! cd burning failed...
<DarkStone> @_@
<azzco> yeah it is so I'm just going to hold my thumbs and dance =)
<heinkel_111> can anyone point me to a nice guide on troubleshooting usb camera mounting?
<azzco> =(
<heinkel_111> please?
<heinkel_111> i don't know why it fails, it used to work in breezy :(
<azzco> I don't know anything about that yet heinkel_111 sorry =(
<DrBair> heinkel_111: is it a USB mass storage camera? most of them aren't
<heinkel_111> well it is a olympus mju 500
<heinkel_111> on breezy it mounted as just another usb flash disk
<DrBair> do you have the kamera KIO slave?
<heinkel_111> how can i check for that?
<DrBair> its in adept
<heinkel_111> ok
<DrBair> seems like it is a mass storage camera though...
<heinkel_111> will check
<DrBair> use the command dmesg and look for any useful information when you plug the camera in
<heinkel_111> but right now it appears like it is not even recognized as usb thing plugged in
<heinkel_111> camera reacts to computer, but not vice versa
<JavaGeek> hey
<heinkel_111> DrBair: "Package: kamera digital camera io_slave for Konqueror"
<heinkel_111> DrBair: installed
<DrBair> shouldn't need it with that camera though
<heinkel_111> bu cannot find out that the camera is plugged in :(
<calandron> oe oe
<DrBair> lsusb and dmesg will help you greatly in this case
<radi``> zdraveite
<radi``> pro4etox vav foruma na arenabg 4e tuk mojete da mi pomognete
<heinkel_111> lsusb?
<DrBair> yes in the command line
<DrBair> show attached usb devices
<radi``> ops sorry i wrote on bg
<radi``> can i ask you a question
<heinkel_111> tried it, nothing happens as i disconnect/reconnect camera cord
<ubuntu> reuh
<D4m4ge> bon, j'ai tout cass
<D4m4ge> :'(
<heinkel_111> DrBair: lsusb seems to stall a lot of things here, cannot exit it with ctrl+c or ctrl+z
<heinkel_111> DrBair: that indicates something not working properly, right?
<D4m4ge> ooops sorry
<Frederick> folks my console has no colours can I have some help?
<D4m4ge> thought i was on a french channel
<DrBair> heinkel_111: it stalls?
<DarkStone> :|
<heinkel_111> DrBair:  yes
<DarkStone> what other cd burning program is there apart from k3b
<DarkStone> this image will not burn
<heinkel_111> nothing happens in that terminal window after i typed lsusub
<DrBair> sounds like a kernel issue
<DrBair> or
<DrBair> try removing the camera first
<linuxmonkey> DarkStone:  wassup
<DarkStone> what other cd burning program is there apart from k3b
<DarkStone> this image will not burn
<heinkel_111> dmesg was more informative...3 screensfulls or so
<linuxmonkey> what format is the image?
<DarkStone> bin/cue
<heinkel_111> DarkStone.... gnomebaker
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> how do i refresh the kdemenu to show new programs that are installed?
<DarkStone> i usually need to restart the pc to find programs in the kde menu
<mindspit> hallo!
<heinkel_111> DrBair: if only the pastebin would open..i have found some stuff in dmesg
<DarkStone> how do i refresh kubuntu to show newly installed programs in the kde menu???
<JavaGeek> how does kubuntu mount usb devices?
<JavaGeek> I have an external usb harddrive that it's formatted in NTFS, and I want to use the ntfsprogs tools to mount it r/w
<linuxmonkey> DarkStone: right click on kmenu, menu editor, save and exit and it should be there now
<JavaGeek> I think kubuntu uses pmount, but how does it determine the FS and the driver that needs to load
<DarkStone> ./usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open FILE '/home/sohaib/Desktop/tokyodrift/The.Fast.and.the.Furious.Tokyo.Drift.TS.Subbed.VCD-maVenssupplieR/CD1/D:\The.Fast.and.the.Furious.Tokyo.Drift.TS.Subbed.VCD-maVenssupplieR\CD1\ff3.mavsupa.bin'
<DarkStone> thats my error
<DarkStone> it looks at D:/
<DarkStone> my question is WHY
<linuxmonkey> DarkStone: check your pm and please dont discuss piracy items here
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> sorry
<DarkStone> erm
<DarkStone> what should i edit with
<DarkStone> kate?
<DarkStone> i dont want to destroy the image
<linuxmonkey> you wont
<linuxmonkey> cue file is just a text file
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> ty
<azzco> Darkstone
<DarkStone> ?
<azzco> do you know how to mount a iso file?
<azzco> k3b says that my iso file isn't good for burning to CD...
<h3sp4wn> mount -o loop
<DarkStone> :|
<DarkStone> ty linuxmonkey for helping
<DarkStone> :)
<linuxmonkey> np
<thelostbyte_> hi ! guys..
<thelostbyte_> How are ya all ?
<linuxmonkey> good you
<oomph_work> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<DarkStone> cd image is burning :D
<heinkel_111> DrBair: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/726185
<linuxmonkey> there ya go DarkStone its not an issue with k3b...k3b rocks
<DarkStone> :)
<DarkStone> kubuntu rocks
<DarkStone> :D
<linuxmonkey> that it does
<h3sp4wn> If only it ran faster
<DarkStone> its fast enough for me
<heinkel_111> linuxmonkey..help me troubleshoot k3b some other day, it doesn't even start burning lol
<linuxmonkey> lol
<DarkStone> the only slowdown is the bootup
<linuxmonkey> lol
<DarkStone> but thats about it
<|lostbyte|> :)
<linuxmonkey> DarkStone: type /sysinfo for me in here
<fiyawerx> hey guys, anyone using freenx on 6.06 kubuntu?
<DarkStone> Sysinfo for 'sohaib-laptop': Linux 2.6.15-25-386 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Pentium(R)4-MCPU1.80GHz at 2319 MHz (2395 bogomips), , RAM: 248/250MB, 96 proc's, 6.2h up
<|lostbyte|> Thank Mark Shuttleworth :)
<linuxmonkey> DarkStone: want a performance boost?
<DarkStone> sure
<DarkStone> :)
<|lostbyte|> huh ! disable unwanted boot options.
<|lostbyte|> Set a low resolution Wallpaper.
<DarkStone> urm
<DarkStone> how...
<linuxmonkey> ok in console type sudo apt-get linux-686
<DarkStone> will this affect my cd burning?
<|lostbyte|> Disable some KDE effects..
<linuxmonkey> then when its done reboot and it should boost it a bit
<DarkStone> :)
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> ty
<linuxmonkey> heheh 386 vs 686 :)
<DarkStone> whats teh diff
<DarkStone> :S
<Guest202> hi, want to install kubuntu on a p3, 800mhz Duron AMD, 256 MB. WIll that work? thanks-torli
<Official_C> hmm we were talking bout this yesterday
<azzco> sorry I had to reboot my computer...
<linuxmonkey> 686 better for faster cpu's
<azzco> don't know why but nothing worked
<DarkStone> ok
<Official_C> 686 is more advanced and beter suited for the more modern pentiums is what i;ve heard
<DarkStone> will it cause any compat probs?
<azzco> I was asking on how to mount a iso
<Official_C> and amds
<linuxmonkey> shouldnt
<Official_C> or whatever
<DarkStone> ok
<linuxmonkey> azzco:
<linuxmonkey> mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<azzco> thx
<Official_C> modern processors using the intel architecture
<|lostbyte|> azzco, man mount
<h3sp4wn> But why is the server kernel built for 386 ? probably doesn't make much difference
<|lostbyte|> azzco, Check on "-f" and "-o loop"
<Official_C> probably because alot of people use older computers for servers?? i really dont know
<linuxmonkey> h3sp4wn:  i noticed quite a bit difference
<|lostbyte|> azzco, See the structure of the syntax. and things will be clear.
<azzco> I'll try linuxmonkey's command first lostbyte ;)
<fiyawerx_> not sure i'm doing the right thing when it comes to nomachines nxclient, anyone familiar with that?
<azzco> oh...you're speaking to a noob
<linuxmonkey> azzco: burn it, it be simpler
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: Try the kanotix kernel you will feel a much more noticable difference
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: just install the source deb and build it yourself
<DarkStone> yay! the image is finally done
* heinkel_111 tries the desperate reboot :(
<DarkStone> :)
<Official_C> i cant wait till my "Practical Guide to Linux" book gets here
<Official_C> anyone else have that?
<azzco> linuxmonkey: I couldn't k3b wouldn't let me
<|lostbyte|> azathoth, ok ! here you go mount -t auto file.iso /mnt/ -o loop
<|lostbyte|> azzco, Some thing wrong with the iso then.. whats the exact error ?
<JavaGeek> how does kubuntu handel the HAL interface?
* linuxmonkey runs everything linux :) Router/PC/Servers/Firewall :)
<DarkStone> linuxmonkey
<DarkStone> same here
<azzco> one sec lostbyte
<DarkStone> my router is linux
<DarkStone> no windows on this pc either
<DarkStone> :D
<DarkStone> i want to get to know linux a bit better ;)
<alex___> hey there's something good to do here??
<azzco> lostbyte "doesn't seem to be a useful image" I'm not to good at translating from swedish to english but I think that would be correct
<|lostbyte|> DarkStone, tldp.org
<DarkStone> ?
<|lostbyte|> ok
<DarkStone> what is that
<DarkStone> linuxmonkey
<alex___> there's no woman in here????????????????????????????????????????
<DarkStone> im registring my nick
<alex___> this is so lame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<alex___> dame
<alex___> dam
<azzco> alex___: spam is not a good thing...not anywhere remember that
<Official_C> DarkStone: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0131478230/sr=8-2/qid=1151011250/ref=pd_bbs_2/002-7672029-2992059?%5Fencoding=UTF8
<DarkStone> official_c?
<Official_C> did you check it out?
<DarkStone> wait
<DarkStone> im doing it now
<DarkStone> :)
<Official_C> i just ordered it recently, its gotten rave reviews
<DarkStone> wow
<DarkStone> looks good
<DarkStone> :)
<DarkStone> hrm
<Official_C> yeah, nice price too, huh?
<DarkStone> i wonder if theres one of those for the uk
<DarkStone> yh
<Official_C> amazon.co.uk i think
<DarkStone> ill have a look
<DarkStone> :)
<azzco> hmm k3b doesn't want to burn =s
<azzco> it says that there isn't enough room on the CD
<DarkStone> azzco
<Official_C> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0131478230/qid=1151011413/sr=8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/026-7657962-4610006
<DarkStone> enable overburning
<Official_C> did it for ya, lol
<azzco> same problem as you dark stone?
<DarkStone> lol official_c
<DarkStone> u beat me to it
<zommes> good day
<DarkStone> azzco
<DarkStone> i had a diff problem
<DarkStone> what size is ur image?
<|lostbyte|> azzco, Whats the size of it ?
<zommes> what do you suggest for a telnet client?
<h3sp4wn> telnet
<zommes> if i may ask
<azzco> 738.4 MiByte
<|lostbyte|> zommes, nc
<DarkStone> azzco
<DarkStone> then enable overburn
<zommes> yes but to play mud game's
<DarkStone> in settings
<DarkStone> and it will let you burn it
<DarkStone> :)
<azzco> ahh
<zommes> nc?
<|lostbyte|> :)
<azzco> DarkStone: I get it now =D
<Official_C> oh, btw if you were wondering why i am telling you, its cause you said you wanted to get to know linux better, lol...as do I
<DarkStone> :)
<DarkStone> ok
<|lostbyte|> zommes, netcat
<zommes> ok
<DarkStone> official_c ty i will order this book asap
<DarkStone> :)
<zommes> can i install it with adept?
<Official_C> DarkStone: awesome man
<DarkStone> i ordered a couple of ubuntu disks
<|lostbyte|> zommes, yes.
<DarkStone> im going to try and get people to try linux out
<DarkStone> :)
<blitz> I have a fresh install of kubuntu 6.06, and when I install wine, I cant run or configure it... it keeps stalling when it creates the ./wine directory
<azzco> I need to find a begtter CD...
<zommes> |lostbyte|, thank you
<Official_C> DarkStone: from ubuntu?
<DarkStone> yes
<|lostbyte|> ;)
<Official_C> so you got them free , right?
<DarkStone> is there a kubuntu cd aswell?
<DarkStone> yes
<Official_C> nice...that mark shuttleworth is a great guy
<blitz> is there something I need to configure first to get wine to work?
<DarkStone> yer
<azzco> okay I'll try a DVD I haven't been able to burn DVDs in windows =)
<DarkStone> =)
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> hrm
<|lostbyte|> blitz, nothing.. just run winecfg
<DarkStone> is wine an emulator or a virtualization app?
<|lostbyte|> and click ok..
<radi``> how can i mount my cdrom ?
<|lostbyte|> DarkStone, emulator
<DarkStone> bah
<DarkStone> then itll be slow..
<DarkStone> forget it
<DarkStone> :|
<azzco> WINdows Emulator
<|lostbyte|> radi``, Get to know your fstab
<DarkStone> u know what i find funny
<heinkel_111> hello
<radi``> i am very new :/
<DarkStone> how bill gates thought of the name Windows
<heinkel_111> DrBair: you still here?
<DarkStone> =\
<radi``> |lostbyte| how can i know it
<azzco> Lol DarkStone
<|lostbyte|> DarkStone, Nope ! its growing to be Fast and more efficent with the next release every time..
<DarkStone> for all i know he could of had called it Doors XP
<DarkStone> lostbyte is it free?
<|lostbyte|> radi``, /etc/fstab
<|lostbyte|> radi``, Google for it, and read ! if you still dont get it come back..
<Official_C> i watched a video on youTube today of steve jobs demoing the NeXt operating system back in 1991...it was truly ahead of its time
<|lostbyte|> DarkStone, Yup ! wine is free -> winehq.com
<Official_C> it looked better than windows 95
<DarkStone> :O
<|lostbyte|> DarkStone, cedega is non-free and it supports directx which plays almost all the games.. Awesome
<DarkStone> =\
<Official_C> has anyone here ever used NeXt?
<DarkStone> hrm
<DarkStone> how much does it cost?
<Official_C> hmm, maybe i shouldnt go so off topic :/ bad habit of mine
<DarkStone> lol
<bobstro> Official_C:  i've been kicked for less
<|lostbyte|> DarkStone, 15 $ fore 3 months and 5$ each month from then on.. check on it.. maybe changed
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> one thing i dont understand
<DarkStone> wint it need drivers to use direct x?
<Official_C> bobstro: people in IRC seem to be really hardcore about staying on topic
<DarkStone> or does it use some default ones?
<zommes> Lostbyte, do you know a telnet client in wich you have an independent command line?
<Official_C> im kinda new to the IRC thing
<DarkStone> ive been using irc for a long time now
<bobstro> Official_C:  it varies by channel, definitely
<DarkStone> i find that u can get off topic in some places
<Official_C> bobstro: true
<Official_C> how long has IRC been around?
<DarkStone> years...
<bobstro> DarkStone:  varies by time of day (and which ops are live).
<bobstro> Official_C:  gawd, LONG time
<DarkStone> :P
<Official_C> like 10 years?
<h3sp4wn> Not as long as usenet
<bobstro> Official_C:  it was around in late 1990s i believe. at least a precursor.
<Official_C> oh ok
<bobstro> 1988 -- heh, i did mean *early* 1990's. sheesh.
<Official_C> bobstro: oh ok lol
<bobstro> Official_C:  i first used it in early 1990's, so remember it from then.
<|lostbyte|> I love irc.
<DarkStone> lostbyte
<DarkStone> same here
<Official_C> oh wow
<DarkStone> :)
<|lostbyte|> BEcause freenode is in it..
<bobstro> Official_C:  ah, crap. i forgot about the soviet coup link -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<azzco> okay I'm going to see how well my CD was burnt
<Official_C> hmm, soviet coup...sounds like a juicy scheme
* DarkStone laughs as azzco watches his cd melt
<DarkStone> :P
<DarkStone> j/j
<DarkStone> j/k
<DarkStone> one thing i dont understand yet
<bobstro> Official_C:  irc played a part. i'd forgotten that.
<DarkStone> how do i install themes
<DarkStone> O_O
* DarkStone is confused when it comes to themes
<azzco> *hits DarkStone in the head with melted CD* Get me a new CD!
<bobstro> DarkStone:  there are several in apt repositories, or you can hit kde-look.org
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> how would i install them?
<Official_C> Darkstone: what kinda internet connection did you have back then?
<DarkStone> 10 years ago?
<DarkStone> XD
<Official_C> like a 14.4 kbps?
<DarkStone> 56k
<|lostbyte|> DarkStone, use the gui tool.
<DarkStone> gui tool?
<DarkStone> where
<Official_C> did you have an internet connection in 1991?
<DarkStone> i dont think so...
<|lostbyte|> yeah ! with comes with kde control panel..
<DarkStone> O.O
<DarkStone> whats it called
<bobstro> Official_C:  depends by what you mean by "internet", but i was on a dial-up ISP (which was new at the time)
<DarkStone> official_c i was 2 years old in 1991 XD
<|lostbyte|> DarkStone, Dont you see theme manager ?
<Official_C> bobstro: yes, all i mean is anything that connects you to another computer thats not on the same LAN
<azzco> NOOOO "couldn't open document" ='(
<DarkStone> lostbyte
<Official_C> DarkStone: sorry, i meant to address bobstro instead of you
<DarkStone> no its not there
<DarkStone> ok
<|lostbyte|> DarkStone, ok do this.
<Official_C> lost track of which conversation was which, lol
<DarkStone> lol
<azzco> CRAP I need to game installed till tommorow we've arranged an event =( I wont be able to make it it seems
<DarkStone> azzco
<DarkStone> get a CD
<DarkStone> not a dvd
<DarkStone> now
<DarkStone> go into k3b
<|lostbyte|> DarkStone, alt+f2 > kcontrol > Appearence and themes > theme manager.
<DarkStone> ty lostbyte
<azzco> it'll cost me about 10 american dollars for the bussfare alone...
<azzco> and I'll have to make a couple of phone calls
<azzco> I shouldn't have left My CD at his place...
<|lostbyte|> ;)
<DarkStone> azzco, open k3b, goto settings->configure k3b
<DaSkreech> linuxmonkey: PS3:0
<DarkStone> azzco click on the advance tab
<azzco> one sec I don't know if I got the right window open
<DarkStone> make sure overburning is checked..
<DarkStone> ok
<azzco> still got a swedish layout ;)
<|lostbyte|> azzco, Did ut burn successfully ?
<azzco> it's on CD allright
<azzco> but as a data CD -_-
<azzco> need to reburn it I think
<DarkStone> burn the image silly
<azzco> yeah I just realized that it was a data CD lol
<DarkStone> -.-
<|lostbyte|> azzco, No !
<azzco> lostbyte should it work anyways?
<|lostbyte|> azzco, you need to burn it as an image not aa Data.
<azzco> I know I'm just about to burn it ;)
* DarkStone slaps azzcp with a rolled up newspaper... "STUPID DOG!"
<DarkStone> :P
<DarkStone> lol
<DarkStone> azzco*
<|lostbyte|> azzco, tools > burn cd image
<SeanTater> DarkStone: I hate to nitpick but you're filling the channel, how about not always using 'enter' as punctuation
<azzco> lmao
<DarkStone> :|
<DarkStone> ok
<DarkStone> sorry lol
<thechris> wow.  my video card actually makes a loud noise when glxgears runs
<thechris> i thought they added sound to it...
<azzco> lol thechris
<|lostbyte|> lolz
<|lostbyte|> Nice one..
<DarkStone> :| are you sure thats right?
<SeanTater> thechris: get out an air duster and make sure it;s clean
<|lostbyte|> thechris, Clean the FAN..
<azzco> doesn't want to open the cd drive =/ how should I be able to add a fresh CD if it wont open?
<mindspit> is there an official ispconfig.org forum ?
<SeanTater> thechris: but only the compressed-air type thingie, featherdister, etc will kill it
<|lostbyte|> azzco, When you insert the cd an icon is displaed on your Beautiful desktop..
<DarkStone> brb
<jeff_> can someone tell me how to load a chess engine for Knights?
<azzco> I'll be trying to let me computer cool down for a while ;)
<azzco> take care folks
<bobstro> jeff_:  i just installed GNUchess and Phalanx via synaptic, and it found them
<zommes> I'm sorry, but how do I get an independent command line?
<zommes> (in the telnet client)
<jeff_> ok i'll try that
<|lostbyte|> zommes, huh ?
<bobstro> zommes:  what do you mean 'independent'?
<jeff_> what is phalanx?
<zommes> well, all when i type, all the txt flows through my typing
<zommes> -all
<|lostbyte|> jeff_, its an engine.
<jeff_> ok
<bobstro> jeff_:  search on "chess" in synaptic
<|lostbyte|> zommes, konsole ?
<zommes> yes
<ubuntu> hi all
<|lostbyte|> zommes, Is your Transperency on ?
<|lostbyte|> ubuntu, hi !
<mindspit> The Greek phalanx was a column formation of heavy infantry carrying long spears, or pikes, and swords.
<zommes> Lostbyte, how do I check that?
<mindspit> :) GUESS... i am greek :)
<thechris> how do i make kubunutu more responsive?
<|lostbyte|> zommes, can you see threw.
<zommes> no
<|lostbyte|> thechris, Pls ! explain..
<zommes> its a window
<thechris> that is the one thing i really notice is that my gentoo install was signifigantly less jerky and had less display issues
<thechris> though my gentoo install destabalizes for unknown reasons...
<thechris> which is what led me to kubuntu
<|lostbyte|> zommes, what graphic card ?
<zommes> TNT2
<zommes> this my old pc
<thechris> ok, nm, i think i figured out my gentoo problems...
<thechris> as kubuntu has the same issues...
<|lostbyte|> zommes, its Display related..
<thechris> i think cedega messes something up in kde, which prevents apps from closing properly
<zommes> ok, but i just want it to look like this irc-chat, a text window and a line beneath to type
<zommes> i used to have that in windows
<Sikavica> mindspit, it is actually macedonian phalanx
<|lostbyte|> zommes, what was it called ?
<zommes> telnet
<mindspit> yes indeed .... macedonia ... in that times was a greek city ...
<thechris> so i wonder if there is a fix for that, since it appears to be a cedega/kde bug.
<|lostbyte|> thechris, Ask in #cedega if its something to do with cedega.
<mindspit> and not that country you think .... :( i am not going to argue about it any more :) just me not a facist!
<|lostbyte|> thechris, As far as i know.. is that i kill the wine-server if i get dragged after clossing a wine program.
<thechris> after running cedega, konsole, kwin, knotify, ktaskbar, ect... will continue running, but when i log out they all crash.
<thechris> after a while in gentoo, it just stopped logging out
<gumpo> Whenever i run Adept, i get an error message that says, "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or something similar." Does anyone know how i can fix this?
<thechris> and at that point i installed kubuntu, which now has the same issue
<erov> grr.. everything BUT hardware opengl works with my ati card.. and i can't figure out why.. have followed every documented line in the conf to the T
<|lostbyte|> thechris, apt-get --reconfigure -a
<|lostbyte|> and try again..
#kubuntu 2006-06-23
<thechris> E: Command line option --reconfigure is not understood
<zommes> i found one!
<zommes> Tiny Fugue
<thechris> chris@mosfet:~$ apt-get | grep reconfigure -- nothing
<thechris> E: Command line option 'a' [from -a]  is not known.
<h3sp4wn> its dpkg --reconfigure -a
<thechris> dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<h3sp4wn> dpkg --configure -a
<fiyawerx_> anyone familiar with freenx?
<|lostbyte|> fiyawerx, WHy ? its a vnc right ?
<fiyawerx_> yeah, I'm having some problems and can't seem to find a good solution, I think it's mostly running, i can connect, but i can't get any sessions up
<h3sp4wn> use sevas's packages and when you configure it make sure you don't use the nomachines key
<fiyawerx_> my winxp client auths and connects, and then nothing happens
<fiyawerx_> when i run the check, it comes up with an error about the startup command for kde
<jimmy__> exit
<thechris> kwin and kicker still crash
<thechris> dpkg didn't fix the problem
<h3sp4wn> which version of kde are you running ?
<fiyawerx_> pastebin running like crap for anyone else?
<thechris> unsure.  whatever is on 6.06
<thechris> i assume 3.5.x
<fiyawerx_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<|lostbyte|> then 3.5.2
<dnordenberg> Hello. I want to install firestarter but I cant find it in adept even when i have activated "universe"
<thechris> this happened when i used gentoo as well, so its not a kubuntu specific bug.
<dnordenberg> Whats wrong then? package is here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/firestarter/
<fiyawerx_> does anyone know if this kde start command looks wrong at all? it's the default for freenx
<fiyawerx_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16294
<|lostbyte|> dnordenberg, sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> dnordenberg: make sure its universe you added not backports (universe) than run apt-get update
<|lostbyte|> BRB
<_bon> how gay is that no flash 8 for linux
<fiyawerx_> man this thing can be frustrating when somethings not working right
<nnn0> that's a good thing
<nnn0> no we can make something better
<nnn0> :)
<nnn0> actionscript has always felt wierd to me :)
<nnn0> if we only could get rid of pdf too
<edulix> how can I install the sources of a package with aptitude?
<robotgeek> edulix: apt-get source package
<edulix> yeah I know, I just though that maybe aptitude allowed that also
<h3sp4wn> does using apt-get build-dep annoy aptitude ?
<edulix> dunno ask him :P
<bioticpro> Im trying to decide between these cards http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductCompare.asp?SubCategory=48&CompareItemList=N82E16814143038%2CN82E16814127203%2CN82E16814133149%2CN82E16814143056
<bioticpro> for a dell optiplex gx260, any advice for which one to get please
<DarkStone> bah
<DarkStone> im so dead..
<DarkStone> "The application KDE Panel (kicker) crashed and caused the signal 8 (SIGFPE)"
<DarkStone> anyone?
<DarkStone> bah
<DarkStone> ima reinstall
<DarkStone> brb
<|lostbyte|> Any one have any idea how to get the speed i am paying for ?
<robotgeek> |lostbyte|: are you paying one of us? :)
<|lostbyte|> =/
<robotgeek> |lostbyte|: what speed though
<h3sp4wn> the mtu will be set wrongly I think almost cerainly
<|lostbyte|> I am on a usb adsl modem with 256kbps and i can download at only 25 kb /sec
<robotgeek> |lostbyte|: what does a speed/bandwidth test show you?
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, As you said earlier.. i found out that my isp sets it my default to 1500
<|lostbyte|> so its at that at the moment.
<h3sp4wn> But ppp takes 8 bytes to encapsulate it
<|lostbyte|> robotgeek, Shows me about 175 Kbps
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, So what are you saaying ?
<lnxkde> someone knows a good place to buy a domain?
<h3sp4wn> Have you tried setting that lower see whether it improves anything ?
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, Could you give me a value ?
<[BU] Brizz> lnxkde: http://www.omnis.com
<h3sp4wn> 1492
<TonySt> Right.... I updated to kubuntu 6.6, and accidently erased most of my config files. I can reconstruct most of them, but one thing is puzzling me: The volume on my machine is now almost inaudibly low. Anyone know why, or how I could fix it?
<|lostbyte|> ok ! what abour mru ?
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, ^
<macconline> any repositories for LAMP???
<h3sp4wn> lostbyte: Just try 1492 as well
<ChunHere> lamp is a bunch of software put together, Linux+Apache+MySQL+PHP
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, Alright ! and speed ?
<|lostbyte|> speed option ? do i set that ?
<ChunHere> you can get all those from the repository, it's just setting them all up
<h3sp4wn> lostbyte: speed shouldn't need to be set
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, Ok ! BRB..
<TonySt> Anyone have a clue as to what happened/what I can do?
<macconline> ok. but which repository?? in the me no found
<macconline> sorry my english
<thelostbyte_> h3sp4wn, ok ! will test now..
<h3sp4wn> thelostbyte: If it was working properly in mandriva it is definately something to do with the configuration of ppp
<thelostbyte_> h3sp4wn, :( 171.5 kilobits per second
<thelostbyte_> h3sp4wn, yeah ! i used to get excat 256 kbps at http://www.bandwidthplace.com
<thelostbyte_> h3sp4wn, So your sure there is no other thing i have to check into. ?
<thelostbyte_> its ppp absolute ?
<h3sp4wn> I would say 95% it is something to do with ppp
<thelostbyte_> h3sp4wn, ok !
<thelostbyte_> h3sp4wn, I'll remove all options an add them one my one..
<thelostbyte_> by*
<ChunHere> the main repository should have apache, mysql, and php  and then go google some articles about how to set them up, either that or download ubuntu server, haven't tried it out but it says it has automatic lamp
<thelostbyte_> h3sp4wn, Thanx for the tip..
<rigonatti> hi all ...can anyone do me a favor with a icon pack ?
<fiyawerx_> does this look wrong to anyone /usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session startkde"
<fiyawerx_> -"
<tmdx120> apokryphos: Hi, Just wanted to let you know that I can access my USB now. Thanks!
<apokryphos> tmdx120: excellent :)
<tmdx120> apokryphos: do you mind if I ask you another Q?
<tmdx120> apokryphos: how can I get wine on my kubuntu dapper distro?
<linuxmonkey> tmdx120:  sudo apt-get install wine
<apokryphos> tmdx120: /msg ubotu wine
<apokryphos> for instructions and howto
* fiyawerx_ pulls out his hair
<fiyawerx_> maybe there's just something i have to do that i don't know about after running nxclient, heh
<RawSewage> Kubuntu has a built-in automatic timed wallpaper changer
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx_: Have you run nxserver-setup (can't remember if that is the exact name)
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx_: I had it working with my own ssh keys (when itsays do you want the nomachines key say no)
<scast> Anyone knows where can I find documentation about how to make a Kicker applet?
<robotgeek> scast: i think there was a tutorial on kde.org with c++, though i imaging it should work with python as well
<fiyawerx_> h3sp4wn: yeah, i can connect with nxclient, it establishes an x session, then nothing happens
<fiyawerx_> h3sp4wn: i don't get any windows or anything up
<robotgeek> fiyawerx_: did you check kde on the client?
<fiyawerx_> robotgeek: i've tried kde, gnome (installed gnome-desktop just to try freenx with gnome) and xdm, they all do the same thing
<fiyawerx_> establsihes connection, then just sits there
<fiyawerx_> im coming from an xp client, by the way
<scast> robotgeek: i looked there but i didnt found nothing. :(
<fiyawerx_> im just removing everything and going to try the install again from nothing
<fiyawerx_> client and nxserver
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx_: select custom session - and run /usr/bin/startkde
<fiyawerx_> h3sp4wn: ok, will try that
<robotgeek> http://developer.kde.org/documentation/tutorials/dot/panel-applets.html scast
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx_: custom -> run the following command /usr/bin/startkde
<fiyawerx_> sudo nxsetup
<fiyawerx_> oops
<scast> robotgeek: thanks
<fiyawerx_> h3sp4wn: floating window, or new virtual desktop for options
<h3sp4wn> new virtual desktop
<fiyawerx_> ok, same thing happened, it connects, and then no windows come up
<fiyawerx_> nx session administrator (on my client machine) shows it as running
<fiyawerx_> i see the startkde session running if i do a ps -ef
<fiyawerx_> its just nothing seems to be coming back to my client, it should pop up  awindow automatically right?
<h3sp4wn> Are you using the nomachines key or your own generated keys ?
<fiyawerx_> still nomachines, i thought that was only for auth?
<fiyawerx_> and i also have it checked to send all data through the ssh
<h3sp4wn> I couldn't get it to work at all with the nomachines key
<fiyawerx_> hmm
<fiyawerx_> let me re-run the nxsetup and choose not to
<fiyawerx_> i should turn some logging on too
<fiyawerx_> h3sp4wn: ok, reran setup, put new key in, same thing, it connects, i don't get anything after establishiing x session
<h3sp4wn> I only ever used it with xfce
<fiyawerx_> hm
<fiyawerx_> might start with a fresh install again tonight when i get home
<fiyawerx_> of kubuntu
<fiyawerx_> i've been messing around changing all kinds of things trying to get this working hehe
<SeanTater> artsd has some memory leak as is consuming 50% of available memory
<SeanTater> how do I stop artsd on it's memory-hoarding rampage?!
<h3sp4wn> disable the soundserver in sound and multimedia -> soundsystem
<h3sp4wn> You most probably don't need it anyway
<fiyawerx_> is there a way to make your machine log off or just restart X from the console?
<h3sp4wn> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm/restart
<fiyawerx_> h3sp4wn: thanks again
<h3sp4wn> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<mcrandello> anyone know how to set "Fn" key shortcuts in kde (laptop keyboard function key)
<mcrandello> specifically the master volume up/down in "sound mixer" using Fn+up, FN+down
<mcrandello> it's about the only thing Gnome had that KDE didn't :(
<Hagbard_Ub> Hi all
<Hagbard_Ub> Installing Kubuntu right now... :D
<erov> yay
<SeanTater> Hagbard_Ub: good
<SeanTater> Hagbard_Ub: What brought you here?
<fiyawerx_> so what makes you guys like KDE better than Gnome?
<SeanTater> fiyawerx_: prettier, and more apps
<erov> i like the apps and look
<erov> too
<erov> :p
<fiyawerx_> yeah, me too really
<fiyawerx_> i wish i wasn't stuck on this damn freenx app hehe
<h3sp4wn> It runs faster usually I think - Was more alot more stable than gnome in the middle of dappers beta period
<fiyawerx_> i could just use vnc, but im determined now
<SeanTater> fiyawerx_: why do people use gnoma?
<erov> especially amarok, kopete, konq and akgregator
<fiyawerx_> SeanTater: no idea :) havn't asked them yet
<h3sp4wn> You would probably get banned from #ubuntu for asking that
<fiyawerx_> lol
<SeanTater> I constantly boast of KDE's I/O system
<fiyawerx_> I'm not looking forward to getting my sound card working, everything else has been sweet so far
<erov> the last setback i had (hardware gl -- ati) has been solved.. so it's running top notch right now.. im very happy with kde (its the first time i really used a *nix desktop at home permanently)
<Frederick> how can I add colour to my name@hostname in konsole?
<fiyawerx_> the only other thing I can think of is I havn't found something that will auto-connect my wifi yet
<SeanTater> h3sp4wn: if re(.*why.*gnome), kick(flamewar)
<fiyawerx_> I have to log in and hit it with wireless helper or whatever its called
<mcrandello> erov: you got gl working?
<h3sp4wn> SeanTater: Has that just actually happened ?
<erov> yes.. all my options were correct.. i had neglected to install (or build) the actual KERNEL module
<SeanTater> Frederick: i remember asking google, it's possible, but I don't remember exactly how
<erov> fglrx
<mcrandello> erov: oh
<SeanTater> h3sp4wn: Not that I have seen, but I could see it happening because of a flamewar
<fiyawerx_> anyone use e17? i remmeber trying it out a few months ago and really thought it had potential
<fiyawerx_> i just remembered about it tho
<mcrandello> I'm still trying to figure out why the kernel module borks my USB modules, so far it seems to be a toshiba thing
<h3sp4wn> SeanTater: So could I
<SeanTater> h3sp4wn: some such stuff happens in forums
<fiyawerx_> ok, i didn't get kicked
<mcrandello> personally I like KDE because the configuration options are all still there and make sense
<fiyawerx_> but told to ask in ubuntu off topic hehe
<thechris> how do i force sudo
<SeanTater> thechris: define
<SeanTater> thechris: what do you want
<thechris> for instance, sudo cat grub.conf >> menu.lst
<h3sp4wn> That is pretty on topic I would say
<thechris> permission denied
<fiyawerx_> i thought so too
<erov> i'd try gnome but i doubt my other machine could handle it.. it's running slackware.. but all im really going to run on it is fluxbox.. as it's a 433/64mb machine :p
<thechris> doesn't even ask for a password
<mcrandello> try sudo -i
<SeanTater> thechris: that's because the redirect is not what sudo is doing
<SeanTater> thechris: use tee instead
<mcrandello> oh
<Frederick> =/
<mcrandello> sudo -i would probably work, then execute the command from root shell
<thechris> eh, i'll just manually copy and paste...
<SeanTater> thechris: do: sudo cat grub.conf | tee -a menu.lst
<fiyawerx_> i think next time around im not going to use automatix either
<fiyawerx_> gonna try to do stuff manually
<thechris> |tee -a is just soo much shorter then >> ...
<Fiyawerx> just realized i was fiyawerx_ hehe
<Fiyawerx> I think i like this channel better than #ubuntu too :) so that's a reason
<erov> oh one other annoyance and it's probably not kubuntu related.. but if i try to convert using KDE themed scripts or command line transcode/ffmpeg, etc. my xvid->dvd video is screwed up always.. like the length reporting and crap.. anyone else do xvid->mpeg 2 without any problems?
<Fiyawerx> anyone else running on a hp media center pc?
<crimsun> Fiyawerx: what's your issue w/ sound?
<Fiyawerx> crimsun: oh, nothing yet, i havn't tried to get it working
<crimsun> it doesn't work by default?
<Fiyawerx> it didn't, no
<azzco> h3sp4wn: Are you on 24/7 or something?
<miguel> i hava edubuntu, my xp es broke down, i want to reinstall it but i don't know how to get my grub back
<crimsun> Fiyawerx: pastebin ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && lsmod && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<h3sp4wn> azzco: I don't sleep much
<azzco> Hehe, me niether h3sp4wn.
<Fiyawerx> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Fiyawerx> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16307
<Fiyawerx> in windows its a Realtek High Definition audio driver
<Fiyawerx> I won't be able to test anything right now, however
<Fiyawerx> at home accessing via ssh from work
<Fiyawerx> er.. at work i mean
<Fiyawerx> is there a general package to install that installs things like make, gcc, etc..
<crimsun> Fiyawerx: build-essential
<erov> build-essential
<crimsun> Fiyawerx: sec, looking
<Fiyawerx> you guys rock, thanks again
<Fiyawerx> crimsun: np, im stuck at work till 11 est
<Fiyawerx> every time i try to do somethng and end up messing up, i feel like reinstalling the whole system, is there an easy way to make a backup so i don't have to keep doing that
<mcrandello> okay xev + xmodmap didn't do anything for the volume controls :(
<Mexandrew> Hello
<mcrandello> and kmilo doesn't have anything for toshiba apparently
<mcrandello> sup
<Mexandrew> I've come here just to ask about the minimal requirements for kubuntu to run properly
<Mexandrew> I've set up a dual-boot 98SE/kubuntu on my 1.4 GHz 423-pin Pentium
<Mexandrew> with 128 MB of RAM
<Mexandrew> it takes some time
<mcrandello> I did it with a 1.2 Ghz processor and 512m ram with a Radeon 9000 pro
<Mexandrew> but I wait patiently since I'm quite comfortable with kubuntu
<mcrandello> you can turn off a lot of the kde eye candy stuff and it will speed things up a lot
<Mexandrew> I see
<Mexandrew> I wonder if the additional 128 MB of RAM I *may* get would help
<erov> surely
<Fiyawerx> I think it would
<crimsun> Fiyawerx: amixer set 'Front Mic' off
<erov> ram always helps :)
<mcrandello> Like those popup balloons that slide across when you hover menu items, get rid of those
<erov> especially at the lower end..
<mcrandello> they turn into a powerpoint show with less than 512 megs
<Mexandrew> it took me lots of hard work to get the chance of gett8ing this additional RAM
<Mexandrew> since my machine uses RDRAM (Rambus)
<Mexandrew> mcrandello: I'll check on that next time I boot kubuntu
<erov> i really need more ram on mine.. it's a 2500+ amd athlon... only 512 though.. and its mostly used all the time
<erov> runs fine though
<Fiyawerx> crimsun: i will try that when i get home
<Fiyawerx> crimsun: you think that one thing will help?
<erov> my other stick of ram went bad.. it was causing seg faults and the like
<Fiyawerx> crimsun: it the damn computer has like 500 audio jacks all over it hehe
<mcrandello> Mexandrew: go into kcontrol, Apperance & Themes, Style
<Mexandrew> erov: heh, how would you survive with my 1.4 GHz and only 128 MB of RAM, plus it's 98SE right now, and I use a lot of stuff?
<mcrandello> Mexandrew: and then click the "effects" tab and uncheck that junk
<erov> i would have to use another window manager
<mcrandello> (not to say it's junk, it's pretty, just very expensive)
<erov> ive got another machine.. a 433 p3/celeron with 64 mb of ram.. it runs slackware and fluxbox.. real minimalist.. but very fast on that setup
<Mexandrew> erov: Luckily for me, I wrote a script to free memory when I need to
<erov> cool
<Mexandrew> mcrandello: I see ^-^
<mcrandello> Also the "Toolbar" tab in style
<mcrandello> get rid of that stuff on a slow machine
<Mexandrew> erov: This script helps a lot, too bad it's a VBscript or whatever
<mcrandello> Used to be when you installed KDE it would ask you whether you wanted it the first time you logged in
<Mexandrew> I see, mcrandello
<erov> wife runs kubuntu just fine on a 1066mhz/256mb ram setup and its exceptionally fast
<erov> even with the eye candy
<mcrandello> there's also the option of using something lightweight like xfce, which I think will run KDE apps just fine
<Mexandrew> Anyway, for whoever works in kubuntu, keep it up, it's pretty user friendly, at least for me
<erov> yeah isnt xfce a stripped down fork of kde or something like that?
<Mexandrew> I wanted to venture into teh world that is Linux, kubuntu is really a nice tour guide
<mcrandello> I thought it was a stripped UP fork of openstep :)
<Fiyawerx> is it hard to resize partitions when not in the live cd installer? it works great there, but i got my numbers mixed up, and gave windows more than kubuntu
<Fiyawerx> and i want to reverse it
<james_xxx> ok i have a really dumb question... i am wanting to extract a .zip file to a floppy... how the heck do i do that?
<erov> well whatever.. :P i dont know much 'bout it
<mcrandello> james_xxx: do you have the floppy mounted?
<Mexandrew> Well, see you all
<mcrandello> later!
<Mexandrew> thanks for your help ^-^
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: Is it an image ?
<crimsun> Fiyawerx: no, not just one control element. You also need to unmute and increase 'Surround', 'Center', 'LFE', and 'Side', which are all muted and set to 0
<james_xxx> mcrandello: when i try to mount it, it just tries to access the floppy for like a minute until i finally cancel
<james_xxx> mcrandello: yes, it is an image
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: unzip it with unzip whatever.zip then write it to the floppy with dd
<Fiyawerx> crimsun: right now i dont actually have a sound system plugged in, just headphones in the front headphone jack
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: thanks ill try that
<mcrandello> okay then problem number one, unfortunately I gave up on floppies years ago and tbh I'm not sure what the kubuntu way would be for that
<crimsun> Fiyawerx: have you tried the rear speaker/headphone/line-out jack?
<Fiyawerx> i think its promising that it even detected all the jacks
<Fiyawerx> crimsun: nope, like i said didn't have much time to play with it, was just assuming it was going to be a hassle :)
<Fiyawerx> crimsun: going to fresh install kubuntu again tonight and try to get freenx working first, then work on the rest
<mcrandello> if it's an image though maybe unzip it then something like dd if=/path/your/file of=/dev/fd0
<Fiyawerx> floppies, i don't even think my computer has a floppy drive, not sure lol
<mcrandello> you may need to be root or something to write to the floppy, I forgot
<mcrandello> so maybe "sudo dd if=file of=/dev/fd0"
<mcrandello> just clicking on the zip in kubuntu should get you the goods, copy it to the folder of your choice
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: i typed dd and nothing happened
<mcrandello> "no 2880+0 records in" line followed by one saying "records out"?
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: what is the file called you need to write ?
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: three are several files that i am wanting to extract to the floppy
<mcrandello> okay so not an image then? or several images and several floppies?
<james_xxx> do i have to type out the file names?
<james_xxx> mcrandello: ok, after the .zip file is extracted, there is one .ima file and three .htm files
<mcrandello> I'm assuming here, the ima is the image file and the .htm are readmes that don't need to go on the floppy?
<james_xxx> mcrandello: i dont know lol
<mcrandello> anything important on the floppy at the moment?
<james_xxx> mcrandello: no, new floppy
<mcrandello> okay then in xterm or konsole..
<dunno_dru> join ## anything
<dunno_dru> sorry
<mcrandello> dd if=youfilename.ima of=/dev/fd0
<DrBair> !restrictedformats
<james_xxx> mcrandello: thank you
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<mcrandello> you may need to change to the dir the files in
<mcrandello> when it works you'll see 2880+0 records in followed by 2880+0 records out (or some other numbers)
<Chris_Tucker> where are amarok user settings stored?
<mcrandello> .kde/share/apps/amarok/
<mcrandello> looks like a lot of xml files in there
<[Tr3] > Hello! where is the FAQ in the live CD installer???
<[Tr3] > I need to unmount the drives to partition
<KuLover> Why is it that when I am booting, it stoped at checking filesystems, switches to text mode and goes abotu like nothing is wrong?
<apokryphos> [Tr3] : so unmount them :P
<apokryphos> [Tr3] : in the terminal: sudo umount /mount/point
<mcrandello> KuLover: were there fat32 partitions in fstab? I had to change mine to get it to stop trying to fsk them
<Chris_Tucker> mcrandello, not quite... theres stuff in there, but more specifically i want to delete my collection list... its full of links to missing files
<[Tr3] > well thats why i want the *** faq i cant figure it out on my own
<Chris_Tucker> mcrandello, all that folder contained were actual settings, not collection info
<mcrandello> the playlistbrowser_save.xml wasn't it?
<Chris_Tucker> mcrandello, thats just that, a playlist browser.. not collection
<Chris_Tucker> oh wait, i think this uses sql or something... how do i access the sql tables?
<mcrandello> collection.db?
<mcrandello> if that's not it I'm all out of ideas :(
<[Tr3] > ok this is wierd. the drives are unmounted but i can se them in /media and i cant partition them in QTparted
<mcrandello> rename it collection.buttes and see if that helps
<KuLover> mcrandello, no just reiserfs's.
<KuLover> mcrandello, May I send you my fstab? Maybe to check if it is written correctly? You know through one of those text sites?
<Chris_Tucker> mcrandello, aha, i get it now, ive been thinking it hasnt been deleteing the old stuff, but really when it loads it searches my home folder on start for folders with playable files and adds them
<Chris_Tucker> thanks!
<mcrandello> Chris_Tucker: glad it worked :)
<[Tr3] > Can anyone tell my why QTparted says the drives are mounted when i try to partition when they arent. even umount says they arent mounted
<andrisp> hello all, i have a problem with kde - when i open some video file from Konqueror with mplayer at first Konqueror opens two instances of mplayer, when close them Konqueror popups error 'KDEinit could not launch gmplayer' .. why is that ?
<mcrandello> KuLover: I'll take a look at it but I'll probably wind up scratching my head, use a pastbin so everyone can see it :)
<mcrandello> what happen?
<KuLover> Pastebin is still uploading.. sighh
<mcrandello> got quiet there for a bit :)
<KuLover> http://pastebin.ca/69513
<KuLover> There she is.
<Fiyawerx> just in case anyone new is around, has anyone gotten freenx working with kubuntu dapper yet?
<Fiyawerx> w
<KuLover> mcrandello, I added the last four myself.
<KuLover> I used tab to space the sections, should I not have?
<azzco> I'm having a bit of problem watching a divx film
<azzco> does anyone know how to get kaffein or something to play divx?
<crimsun> azzco: did you install w32codecs on an ia32 system?
<mcrandello> KuLover: tab should work as well as any whitespace
<azzco> not sure I found a post on kubuntu forums with a long string of codes with codecs...
<azzco> I think that I got the w32codecs to work
<mcrandello> KuLover: and you already set dump/pass to 0 0, at some point you may want to fsk them manually once in a while but that was the problem with my win32 partitions, they had 0 1 in there
<mcrandello> does the kernel find them somewhere other than /dev/sd* though at first?
<KuLover> mcrandello, It just switched to text mode when checking filesystems, then doesnt say anything besides [ok] . Is that what it did for you? or did it run the check?
<KuLover> mcrandello, I'm not sure..
<mcrandello> it gave an error, my external HD was /dev/sda and it found it somewhere else at first /dev/somewhereNOTsda
<azzco> sorry got some problems here I don't knwo why but kubuntu freezes sometimes
<mcrandello> and it was fsck.dos giving the error
<KuLover> I see... Yeah, my problem is a tad different.
<mcrandello> try using <ctrl><Alt><F1> through like <F3> I think one of the consoles gives extra boot information
<mcrandello> when it does that
<azzco> I'll remember that ;)
<mike___> so far when using adept, i fetch updates and haven't gotten anything back and no changes are to be made. Is it possible that all the packages on my system are that up-tp-date?
<mcrandello> \
<mcrandello> |
<mcrandello> sorry, wiping up a coffee spill
<mike___> lol
<mcrandello> in a related note is it okay to remove a laptop battery while it's on AC power?
<mike___> should be, depends really on the laptop
<mike___> for instance i used to have one that the ac cord actually plugged into the battery module
<mcrandello> thank got for rubber feet and the vent being on the other side
<mike___> :)
<mike___> luv how tucows recognises i am using linux and takes me right to the linux areas instead of winblowz
<mcrandello> another dumb question: anyone manage to get the ritz disposable camera working in kamera?
<mike___> never tried
<dunno_dru>  #warzone
<mcrandello> ah it works, typing camera:/ in konquerer brought it up like a filesystem
<mcrandello> they oughta make that a shortcut on the desktop like other usb filesystems
<Nirvana> any technical people in here? preferably someone who knows amsn/tcltls well?
<KuLover> Would someone mind checking my fstab to see that it is written correctly?
<erik__> I have something called "gam_server" running, which is sucking up a lot of CPU resources and it's not killable, because when I kill it a new process of it starts instantly. what is it?
<mcrandello> erik__: http://www.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin/
<erik__> mcrandello: can I disable it someway? ..because it's really cpu hungry, and I've seen a lot of complaints from people all over the net on the same issue now
<mcrandello> erik__: maybe...
<mcrandello> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-97024.html
<mcrandello> that shows how to disableit from monitoring any ntfs volumes.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> muahahahahahahahahahahahahah
<crimsun> roit.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> whats up man
<crimsun> .oO( a ceiling )
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> what do you know about that jakd app
<Fiyawerx> hey guys is there generally a list of things you go through and install first after a fresh install?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> yeah , install fglrx , and uninstall all the apps i dont need
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> then get some nice mouse icon and system icon themes
<h3sp4wn> Only libxine-extracodecs - usually fglrx after the first time - the radeon driver with dri working crashes
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> and a wallpaper
<crimsun> jackd, you mean?
<Fiyawerx> what about that xgl/compiz thing? anyone running that?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> yes , jackd , i installed it but i dont even know how to start it ar if it works ,
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: ok, let's start with "why do you want to use jackd?"
<Bassetts> can a kind of, one-disc-for-all install dvd be made for (X)(K)Ubuntu ??
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: the other buddy in here saud it has an independent eualizer , thats really the only reason i want it , because i was looking for a EQ app that works independently
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: err, there are plugins that can do that, but that's not a real reason to use jackd imo
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> xgl/compiz is nice but very unstable on kde with fglrx, alpha software
<Fiyawerx> ah, im not familiar with fglrx
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: well , the amarok has a built in eq but it really sucks, im trying to find something that works directly with the audio driver
<Fiyawerx> you need that for nvidia cards too? have a geforce 6600 gt pci-e
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: that's hardware-dependent.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Fiyawerx: fglrx is the ati driver
<Fiyawerx> oh
<Fiyawerx> so that works then, won't have to worry about that with compiz
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: ok , do u know of any eqs i could try?
<Fiyawerx> i need to find out how to make a good backup or anything, i hate messing up and starting from scratch
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: not really, perhaps some ladspa/ecasound ones
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> well , what i like about linux is that you can pretty much fix everything that is broken through the command login
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> as long as you know whats broken and how to fix it
<Fiyawerx> yeah, i just hate the feeling that im forgetting some piece of unused program that i installed and don't know how to get rid of is sitting out there misconfigured somewhere
<Fiyawerx> like i installed so many things manually and via apt-get to try to get freenx working i prob. couldn't remove them all if i wanted to
<RobNyc> is the 686 kernel faster/better than the 386 kernel ?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> you can remove unused libs by running debfoster
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> make sure you dont remove things that you need or dont know what they are, its easy to use thoug
<Fiyawerx> oh, interesting
<Fiyawerx> so is it not worth making a backup of a clean install?
<painttt> do any 1 facing program crashing in kubuntu?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> you can do a backup if you want ,
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> but better to learn how to fix stuff you are about to brake
<Fiyawerx> hehe
<Fiyawerx> true too
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ive been only using linux for a few days , but its fun learning how to use it
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ive spent like a whole day trying to figure out software raid setup
<Fiyawerx> you using wifi?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> i have wifi , but no linux that uses it
<Fiyawerx> oops, it's 11, work's out, i'll catch you guys later
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> later
<bsingh> could ne one help me with installing firefox plugins using apt-get..I'm new to linux
<farous> bsingh: which plugin
<bsingh> real player
<farous> do you have realplayer downloaded
<farous> did you install it
<bsingh> yes
<bsingh> yes
<farous> ok open the folder RealPlayer/mozilla
<bsingh> mozilla somehow still doesn't play the songs online..it gives a msg for missing pluggins
<farous> copy everything there to .mozilla/plugins
<farous> bsingh: after that close firefox and open it again
<bsingh> hey thnx..I'm a little slow..still trying to figure things out
<farous> no prob take your time
<farous> maikol spaming is the best way to get kicked out
<dr_willis> wowsers.
<SeanTater> farous: wrong channel for that nick] 
<thompa> how do i get external monitor on notebook working
<farous> yah i just noticed that :)
<farous> SeanTater: sorry am restoring the sys
<thompa> i have nvidia go6200 for moible unit
<SeanTater> farous: that's fine
<SeanTater> thompa: you'd have better luck ata  busier channel, like #ubuntu
<thompa> is there something for twinview
<thompa> i mean in xorg.conf
<thompa> im checking system settings
<SeanTater> thompa: I;m sure there is
<SeanTater> thompa: how, I do not know
<thompa> i found display settings in system settings and nvidia-settings from console
<thompa> i think im alright
<thompa> there is a monitor 1 and 2 configuration, im utting a westinghouse 1440x900
<thompa> size is interesting cause i can have 2 docs open full size
<bsingh> farous: the realplayer did start up..but its been loading for a while..and still doesn't play
<thompa> how did you install it, from website?
<thompa> for me only going to realone.com worked
<thompa> you only had to add sudo or you would not get the symbolic user links
<bytewalker> can anyone help me out with setting up wireless on my laptop here? its a broadcom wireless bcm4306
<Hobbsee> !wifi
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<Hobbsee> bytewalker: i'm not good with broadcoms sorry, but i think there's a howot there
<Hawkwind> bytewalker: If you have a wireless card with a Broadcomm chipset in it and wish to use Ubuntu or one of its derivatives then you need to look at the following page on how to get your wireless card working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<method|> when will the new kde get added to the universal repos?
<Hawkwind> What new KDE ?
<dr_willis> 'when its done' :P
<Hawkwind> 3.5.3 is already available
<dr_willis> 4.0.0 i am guessing
<Hawkwind> There will be 3.5.4 long before there's 4.0.0
<dr_willis> 3.5.9999999
<Hawkwind> LOL
<Hawkwind> dr_willis: You probably forgot a few 9's :P
<dr_willis> 3.5.9999999 and  a half!
<method|> 3.5.3 isn't in my repos
<method|> all 3.5.2
<Hawkwind> method|: It's in multiverse maybe
<dunno_dru> click manage repositorys
<Hawkwind> method|: 3.5.3 was put into Dapper on June 1st
<dunno_dru> then select and enable
<point3r> hi all... how can I check the which COM/Serial ports I have available? I am using a USB to Seril converter that has been detected, and I need to know what device represents it.. can anyone help?
<method|> i have multiverse enabled
<mcrandello> point3r: lshw |less
<method|> kde .3 still isn't in there tho
<method|> wierd
<mcrandello> you'll probably see a device string from your device in there somewhere
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main
<point3r> mcrandello: thanks.. ive checked Serial converter does show up but dosent tell me which /dev/tty???
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> use that repo for new kde
<orient2000> I downloaded some .avi file from gnutella but is seems to be microsoft coded .avi  I can not Burn it to DVD. It says samething about coding. Is there any converter I could use? thanks for attention. Have a nice day. James.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> orient2000:  u need a codec to play it , as far s burning it to dvd , it should burn no matter what it is , use a better burning app
<dr_willis> ive seen some video files from the torrents/sites (porn mainly) that rewquire a special codec from the porn (or other) sites..
<ChefWill> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<orient2000> I use K3b. What is better? I do not see anything else around.
<point3r> mcrandello: got it... its aparently /dev/ttyUSB0 :)
<mcrandello> point3r: glad you did
<dr_willis> those  get deleted real fast. :P
<mcrandello> I was about stumped
<point3r> mcrandello: thanks for help!
<mcrandello> happy to be of any use at all :)
<mcrandello> later gang, shift's over!
<ChefWill> anyone help me figure out what the issue is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16313   i have latest autoconf
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> orient2000:  unless u creating a video dvd, then it wont let u burn it because you need the vob files for the dvd video, k3b is the best burning app for linux i think
<bytewalker> how can i get my retarded laptop to stop shutting down because it thinks its overheating?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> bytewalker: drop it out of the 10th floor window
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> bytewalker: check the bios for shutdown temperatures?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> bytewalker: put arctic silver under the heatsink?
<dunno_dru> there was this other trick.....a glass of water evenly spread across the base of the overturned laptop
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> that would cool it off
<dunno_dru> i thot ur cpu was overclocking
<orient2000> I said yes to all in settings and it is burning.  i will have to analise it. Thanks.
<ChefWill> anyone happen to know package(s) for X includes?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ChefWill: if you want to know all the packages that belong to x
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ChefWill: install debfoster and run it from command line
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> just dont press N , keep pressing Y
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ChefWill: it removes unwanted libs , but also lists all the libs that belong to the programs
<BlankB> ChefWill: There is also a program called apt-file that can be useful to see which packages own what files: apt-cache show apt-file
<bobstro> hmm. is it normal for a chess engine (gnuchess or phalanx) to consume 94% CPU, even when not moving?
<emonkey> 94% of what for cpu?
<emonkey> 94% on which cpu?
<dunno_dru> cpu usage
<bobstro> cpu utilization, as shown in top
<emonkey> sorry, my english is poor... I mean how fast is your cpu
<bobstro> emonkey:  athlon xp 2400+.
<dunno_dru> no way
<emonkey> oh...k...
<dunno_dru> is it just now or has it happened before
<emonkey> maybe they analyze some possible next steps, but I don't know...
<dunno_dru> try restart
<bobstro> well, i've played various chess programs with those engines for years with no problems. this is a fresh kubuntu install 6.06 with knights as front-end.
<BlankB> dunno_dru: Which application is it. I will try running it and see if I get the same results.
<bobstro> knights, with either engine (gnuchess or phalanx)
<bobstro> i'm getting same thing with eboard as front-end, so it's the chess engine it seems. 90+% even when it's MY turn.
<BlankB> bobstro: Its using 100% cpu but its still thinking about its move...its been thinking for 2 minutes now. Ill let you know when its my turn again.
<bobstro> BlankB:  i've played with no problems on older systems. this is making my system unusable. strange.
<BlankB> It never did make its move...it stopped it... But even though i have exited knights there is a gnuchess instance running in the background eating 100% cpu.
<BlankB> bobstro: there are 3 running all chewing as much cpu as they can. I will have to kill -9 them
<RobNyc> http://getswiftfox.com/
<se7en> hey everyone i'm trying to connect to my linux box form my windows box using vnc how would i do that??????????????????????????????
<bobstro> BlankB:  yeah, i see same thing. this is definitely *not* how these programs worked in the past!
<BlankB> se7en: K -> Internet -> Krbf
<BlankB> bobstro: have you checked the bug db yet?
<se7en> isn't that the remote desktop utility???/
<BlankB> se7en: I thought that was wat you asked...maby the dozens of ? marks threw me off.
<se7en> indeed
<nikkun> can someone help me with this error http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/726809 i get it everytime i ./configure
<se7en> so i should just run "krbf" form the commandline?
<BlankB> se7en: I dont know. I am not clear what you are trying to accomplish.
<se7en> i'm trying to remote into my linux box form my windows box using a vnc client
<se7en> what sofware do i need on my linux box
<se7en> is that more clear?
<se7en> or no?
<BlankB> se7en: K -> Internet -> Krbf
<se7en> ok
<se7en> now i'm not clear what your trying to tell me. i need to search the internet for krbf?
<se7en> or no?
<BlankB> K is the equivalent of a windows start button. by default it is in the lower left hand corner of your desktop.
<se7en> ah
<se7en> sorry
<Hobbsee> !info gobby
<ubotu> gobby: collaborative text editor. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 464 kB, installed size 1628 kB
<awbassett> I'm trying to install kubuntu-desktop from Ubuntu, and its bombing out on kdegraphics-kfile-plugins... I've checked launchpad for this bug but there isn't anything filed against kdegraphics. Is this known, or should I file a bug?
<awbassett> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop yields the error, no work is done
<unix_infidel> anyone know how i can bind a flux keybind to allow for a click action RIGHT BELOW where the current cursor is located.
<GullyFoyle> unix_infidel: mebbe you should ask in #fluxbox
<unix_infidel> GullyFoyle: its not fluxbox related.
<unix_infidel> its xorg related.
<GullyFoyle> ? what is a flux keybind?
<unix_infidel> GullyFoyle: a fluxbox keybind.
<unix_infidel> but that's inconsequential, the actual program executed is non-fluxbox related.
<GullyFoyle> ah
<TheHighChild> Is it possible to embed Konversation into Kopete? I don't like Kopete's IRC format
<Hobbsee> TheHighChild: not really. just run konversation?
<bytewalker> !wifi
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<TheHighChild> Hobbsee: I usually do, was hoping to save some resources and keyboard shortcuts
* Hobbsee doesnt think it's possible.
<TheHighChild> alrighty then, thanks
<ChefWill> Hobbsee: my wifi is working now with iwconfig and dhclient, knetworkmanager shows wireless networks now and it seems sometimes shows a bogusnetwork
<unix_infidel> anyone for the keybind click question?
<OrgulloKmoore> can I get some help configuring my sound?
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: yay :)
<OrgulloKmoore> I hear none
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ping
<ChefWill> Hobbsee: i just neeed to find out how to get it to work in knetworkmanager
<Hobbsee> OrgulloKmoore: is it all turned up in alsamixer?
<OrgulloKmoore> I've just come to Kubuntu from Windows
<OrgulloKmoore> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> OrgulloKmoore: crimsun is the sound expert
<Hobbsee_> darn, he's marked as away
<OrgulloKmoore> ah, I got it
<OrgulloKmoore> some one should change the default mixer...
<OrgulloKmoore> up is down and down is up
<ChefWill> !ssj
<ubotu> I know nothing about ssj
<Hobbsee> crimsun: unping.
<Hobbsee> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ChefWill> !ssh
<Chozabu> !beep
<ubotu> I know nothing about beep
<Chozabu> aww
<robotgeek> Chozabu: man beep?
<awbassett> bmp?
<Chozabu> naah, i know beep (beep -f500 -l 500)
<Chozabu> i jsut wanted to see if uboto know XD
<Chozabu> thanks for replying though!
<Chozabu> needs a space after f...
<bytewalker> !wifi
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<TheHighChild> Any Kopete users here/
<Hobbsee> TheHighChild: yeah
<TheHighChild> Hobbsee: I've always used Gaim but wanted to try Kopete. I am having two things I hate. 1: THe blue faces beside everyones name. and I can't change the order of the lists. Any ideas or solutions?
* Hobbsee doesnt like the blue faces either, but hasnt found a way to globally change it
<TheHighChild> ugh! They're terrible
<TheHighChild> Kind of creepy
<TheHighChild> It's got some very cool options though, themese, etc.
<Hobbsee> cant change the order of the lists...maybe something in behaviour, i'm not really sure
<burepe1> I installed banshee and I want to add some plugins. I am lookin at the plugin page and it has some urls. Can I add these plugins using the urls with apt-get? If not how do I do it?
<Hobbsee> !netsplit > antinobody
<burepe1> oops I installed banshee and I want to add some plugins. I am lookin at the plugin page and it has some urls. Can I add these plugins using the urls with apt-get? If not how do I do it?  Here is the page wth the plug ins http://www.banshee-project.org/Plugins
<bytewalker> okok guys i followed the whole howto on setting up my broadcom wireles
<bytewalker> ndiswrapper -l says driver present, hardware present
<bytewalker> but ifup eth1 still says send+packet: network is down
<bytewalker> i already did ifdown eth0 (ethernet) too
<bytewalker> HELP!@??
<bytewalker> AHH CRAP
<robotgeek> bytewalker: yes
<Hobbsee> !gpg
<robotgeek> bytewalker: the native driver does not work for you? have you turned off ethenet?
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Ertain> Might anyone know how I can do "dual out" with my video card?  I have a nVidia GeForce FX 5500 and I'm using Dapper Drake.
<emonkey> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<word> Ertain: On nvidias website they have their own drivers so i assume since it's their drivers you'll be able to do it with them just follow the link above ^
<word> Is there a way to run a 'repair install' ? some things are messed up on my install such as evms won't start.
<noiesmo> word, sudo apt-get -f install or reinstall the app thats broke by sudo apt-get install --reinstall appname
<word> i've tried that several times and it doesn't fix it.
<word> it gives me a buffer error...even though according to several programs i've run to check my hd my hd is fine
<noiesmo> word, check your home folder for a dot appname maybe move it and start app again
<word> noiesmo: It's not an app evms = Enterprise Volume Manager System
<word> management*
<noiesmo> word, O hmm sorry not sure then
<ChefWill> anyone have their knetworkmanaer detect weird networks like #WIRE###
<ChefWill> where # is a random number
<Hobbsee> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ChefWill> you instlaling ssh too?
<Hobbsee> i dont know...if i need a ssh key, then i'll probably need to get that signed as well as my gpg key...
<antinobody> I've heard of key signing
<antinobody> I thought it was a myth
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: i tend to use ssh to sign into another guy's computer, with webserver access - not th eother way around
<Hobbsee> antinobody: no, it gets done
<nixternal> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> I know nothing about dist-upgrade
<nixternal> ~upgrade
<nixternal> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades. Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison.
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: nice, generated :)
<ChefWill> ?
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: ssh key
<ChefWill> what?
<Hobbsee> !upgrade > nixternal
* ChefWill is confused
<lowtech> anyone heard any good news about printer detection in Dapper?
<bobstro> Hobbsee:  i'm not aware of ssh keys being signed.
<Hobbsee> yeah, seems like they arent...which is odd.
<Hobbsee> maybe they trust us based on the GPG key.
<bobstro> Hobbsee:  well, they're not public key, so the "web of trust" doesn't apply so much.
<bobstro> Hobbsee:  erm, you mean relative to ssh?
<Hobbsee> bobstro: true
<Hobbsee> probably
<Hobbsee> i'm not *that* familiar with ssh - i only ssh into another guy's box
<bobstro> Hobbsee:  i should say, "not used in same way as pgp keys".
<Hobbsee> true
<word> e2fsck -c /dev/hda1 - Doing that in say recovery console will check the first partition for bad secotrs and add them to the bad sectors list correct?
<lowtech> why is it that the more advanced linux gets, the worse printer detection/setup becomes? seems i've noticed this in other distro's too.
<bobstro> lowtech:  probably corresponds to printers becoming more software-driven and proprietary in the same period.
<HedgeMage> lowtech: I've had good luck with HPs... they release drivers under a BSD license so they are open and actively supported by both the community and HP
<lowtech> hm, didn't think of that. but the same printers that worked in previous versions of distro's worked much better
<HedgeMage> lowtech: I've also had great luck with Lexmark laser printers, but atrocious luck with their inkjets and all-in-ones
<lowtech> HedgeMage: only Epsons here. heh
<HedgeMage> never had an epson
<HedgeMage> there's always linuxprinting.org to keep track, though
<lowtech> thanks HedgeMage, forgot about that.
<HedgeMage> np
<word> My hp printers work fine and my only problem setting up my network printer was by default it looked at teh wrong ip
<emonkey> I've got Canon, hard but it's possible to install it
<emonkey> especially the PIXMA IP4000
<emonkey> it works only with an unofficial driver from the japanes canon website
<emonkey> s/website/ftp
<word> e2fsck -c /dev/hda1 - Doing that in say recovery console will check the first partition for bad secotrs and add them to the bad sectors list correct?
<bobstro> lowtech:  the trick is to buy hardware (not just printers) that's properly supported (and support-able). not always possible, but the easiest way.
<lowtech> both my Epsons showed (parallel and USB) but then at 'test' it no longer recognizes them
<bobstro> word:  per the manpage, yes.
<lowtech> don't bash me, but both Epsons work under Mandriva. I can only guess it's a dapper issue right now.
<emonkey> that can be... cups-pdf doesn't work properly too under dapper
<word> bobstro: Ok thanks just wanted to make doubly sure so I don't mess something up
<lowtech> hope they figure it out soon, i want to move away from Mandriva, but i need printing. heh
<word> Get a new printer? :P
<lowtech> nah, these are good printers and should work when dapper works out the issue
<Melchiorre> has anyone tried using printer servers on dapper, or do they need the printer drivers anyway?
<lowtech> you mean like the Cups printer server?
<Melchiorre> I was thinking more like hardware printer servers
<Melchiorre> for networks
<lowtech> hm, i don't know but its an interesting question/topic
<Melchiorre> mmmm
<tuxcicles> i kant get my usb printer to work fer sheat
<solid_liq> anyone know how to set the sizes of columns in an html table?
<Melchiorre> <td width="6px">
<elverion> i have a second NTFS drive that i would like to automatically be mounted when i log in with my user account. is this possible and/or easy to do?
<Melchiorre> elverion: do you mean not mounted at boot?
<elverion> well, whatever works, really.
<Ertain> Hello once again, everyone.  I can't seem to start my screensaver.  It will start up when I test it, but even after the alloted time (five minutes), it doesn't start up.  I have Kscreensaver and Xscreensaver stuff installed.  I've also tried other screensavers, but they don't work either.
<elverion> i'd just like to not have to mount the HD manually every time i boot my computer
<Melchiorre> elverion: it's easiest to wing it into your /etc/fstab file. Put this line in: /dev/hdb1 /media/WinXP    ntfs umask=0222,uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,user 0 0
<exceswater> hi all
<exceswater> good morning
<Melchiorre> elverion: just replace  /dev/hdb1 with the location of your partition, and /media/WinXP with where you want to mount it
<Melchiorre> hello exceswater
<elverion> alright, give me a second
<Melchiorre> Ertain: are there any programs running that might be keeping the screensaver from starting? (Like movies playing, or games running)
<exceswater> i have a question guys
<exceswater> i burned a cd this morning
<Melchiorre> well done :-P
<exceswater> for my mp3 player ... from the car
<exceswater> and it was not full
<exceswater> so i had not finished the session
<exceswater> and some mp3 just don't play
<exceswater> could be that car mp3 player won't recognize unfinished cd's
<exceswater> ???
<Melchiorre> exceswater: quite likely. do the mp3's that won't play in the car appear when you put the cd in your computer?
<elverion> ah, great, it works perfectly Melchiorre! thanks a lot
<exceswater> yes
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> and they play
<exceswater> :D
<elverion> although i don't quite know what all those options and such were for
<exceswater> i will copy cd on my pc
<exceswater> and burn it again... and finish session
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> but what can i use to burn cd in kubuntu... i am new
<Melchiorre> elverion: no worries ;)
<elverion> now, another question...i have a geforce 6200A card. previously, with other linux distros, i've had some pretty rough times getting it to work smoothly. what exactly do i need to do?
<elverion> just change the drivers?
<Melchiorre> elverion: I'm not sure of all of them either, but some were for setting up permission so that all users could see the files, not just root
<exceswater> is there an option to close session ?
<Melchiorre> exceswater: not sure if it's istalled by default but the best burning program for  KDE is K3B
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> found it
<exceswater> 10x
<elverion> you found it 10 times? lucky you.
<`6og> lol file a bug ;)
<exceswater> no ...
<exceswater> 10x is ten x : thanks
<exceswater> very funny elverion
<exceswater> really funny
<Melchiorre> lol
<Ertain> Oops, sorry Melchiorre.  No, there's nothing that is stopping the screensaver from working.  I might have Azureus going, but I doubt that stops it.
<exceswater> you saw this on comedy central ?
<MilhousePunkRock> good morning everyone
<Melchiorre> elverion: 'sudo apt-get install nVIDIA-glx' installs the geforce drivers, then you need to configure x to use them
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey exceswater! Got Wolf ET running yet?
<elverion> ah, alright.
<exceswater> not yet mate
<exceswater> it's downloading :d
<elverion> i remember trying to do it with gentoo, but for some reason it turned out being much more complicated than it needed to be
<exceswater> i am working now :D
<exceswater> preparing to leave the office :D
<Melchiorre> elverion: I haven't tried it, because I have a radeon, but it's supposed to be easy...
<MilhousePunkRock> Since I am still struggling with my wireless network, how can I determine if this (http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Linux_Wireles_LAN) might work?
<stallion88> hi everybody, does someone knows if i can play my music and see my files allocated on the ntfs??
<MilhousePunkRock> yes you can, you need some tools for it though
<Melchiorre> stallion88: yes you can, but you can't write to the partition
<`6og> stallion88: yes, but you shouldnt /write/ to ntfs
<elverion> writing to NTFS is possible, it's just experimental. right?
<stallion88> yeah i know is just to watch movies/play music.. ect
<stallion88> how can i do that??
<`6og> elverion: yes
<NKjoep> hi ppl
<elverion> just mount the drive like any other
<`6og> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<MilhousePunkRock> mount your NTFS partition
<lowtech> elverion: looks like i did,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<NKjoep> i installed yesterday kubuntu 6.06... why i cant install mozilla firefox from adept installer ? firefox stands gray :\
<elverion> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox?
<Melchiorre> MilhousePunkRock: what wireless card do you have? I followed the howto on the Ubuntu forums for my specific card (Netgear) and that worked for me...
<|lostbyte|> Goodmorning..
<lowtech> probably needs sources added
<elverion> lowtech: the sudo nvidia-glx-config enable portion modifies your X-config to use the nvidia drivers?
<MilhousePunkRock> Now it gets a little complicated, Melchiorre
<|lostbyte|> ALl.
<NKjoep> elverion: ok i'll try
<lowtech> elverion: yes
<Melchiorre> MilhousePunkRock: oh?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey |lostbyte|, found your lost bandwith yet?
<elverion> cool, so if i just restart, everything is ready to go then, lowtech?
<Emess> ok big question:
<MilhousePunkRock> Ok, Melchiorre, where to start... On the LiveCD, WLAN was just fine
<lowtech> elverion: yeah, thats all i had to do
<TheHighChild> hey folks, any idea why "save as" might crash my kmail when saving attachments?
<elverion> my desktop appears to be frozen, how nice. it's been that way for maybe 10 minutes
<`6og> elverion: got a terminal open? run `grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf`
<NKjoep> i bought dlink dwl810+ :P so i dont need wifi driver :D
<MilhousePunkRock> Same on the installation, at first. After the updates, Wireless was gone
<Emess> put the kubuntu dapper cd in the drive, it all loads normally, and then when it tried to load X so i can install it freezes and stays with my mouse cursor, and a part blue part grey screen
<elverion> Driver            "nv"
<`6og> elverion: it hasnt enabled the nvidia driver yet then.
<`6og> it might happen on reboot, but i would be supprised :/
<MilhousePunkRock> We managed to get it back, it was a bug in the updated Kernel...
<elverion> hmm, what must i do to enable it?
<MilhousePunkRock> Now I want my WLAN to be connected on KDE startup
<`6og> elverion: i typically edit the file by hand, or run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<`6og> `
<MilhousePunkRock> Emess, did you try booting in "safe mode"?
<Emess> i jsut wanna get it installed
* Emess tries that
<TheHighChild> elverion: You can edit your /etc/X11/xorg and change "Driver 'nv'" to "Driver nvidia". Make sure you backup your xorg.conf first
<Melchiorre> MilhousePunkRock: wow, that's well out of my league ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> AFAIK you can pass several option to X, might help in case you have "problematic" hardware...
<`6og> TheHighChild: it's probably better to use dpkg, as it auto corrects the md5sum of the file
<MilhousePunkRock> A more basic question then: If the driver was from ndiswrapper, the WLAN device would be called "wlan0", right?!?!
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, :P it keeps dancing from 25 kb/sec to 32 Kb/sec, if i download some thing..
<MilhousePunkRock> |lostbyte| but that could also depend on the server you dl from...
<MilhousePunkRock> Did you try a speedtest?
<`6og> MilhousePunkRock: you should bwe able to add some lines to /etc/network/interfaces to get it to autostart on boot
<MilhousePunkRock> Will this help me, `6og: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Linux_Wireles_LAN
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, TO test i download GoogelEarth cause they have fast servers and i always get maximum..
<MilhousePunkRock> Did you change your MTU setting, |lostbyte|?
<TheHighChild> Does anyone know how you can edit a group of images?
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, I find ndiswrapper buggy..
<`6og> TheHighChild: try image magic
<|lostbyte|> TheHighChild, What are you wanting to do ?
<`6og> |lostbyte|: most people do :)
<MilhousePunkRock> I am not sure if it actually made my wlan work, since the device is called ath0, isnt that an indication for MADWIFI?
<elverion> not really sure what i did there...
<`6og> athros module. afaik madwifi
<|lostbyte|> `6og, Have you created a ah-hoc with it anytime ?
<`6og> |lostbyte|: no, i don't need it for my card. my cards a badly working native ;)
<TheHighChild> |lostbyte|: I want to change groups of images by size and maybe quality for web optimization
<NKjoep> ok worked apt-get install :D
<MilhousePunkRock> But does that mean the script I linked to will not work, `6og?
<TheHighChild> |lostbyte|: I am familiar with the command line but would prefer a GUI for image management
<|lostbyte|> TheHighChild, Use the convert command then..
<NKjoep> sorry i'm a fucked newbie :P
<Emess> looks like that machine wont run *ubuntu
<|lostbyte|> `6og, Lukky. you..
<MilhousePunkRock> What are the specs, Emess?
<`6og> MilhousePunkRock: when you type 'iwconfig' do you get an ath0 entry?
<TheHighChild> |lostbyte|: You ahving wireless probs?
<MilhousePunkRock> hold on...
<Emess> 512mb ram, athlon xp 1.8GHz, nvidia GeForce4 4200Ti, 80GBhdd
* MilhousePunkRock is the one with the WLAN trouble
<|lostbyte|> TheHighChild, Not really ! just wanting to know what stuff ndiswrapper cant do..
<NKjoep> WLAN :(
<`6og> Emess: it should run on there
<|lostbyte|> 1 - Monitoring mode
<MilhousePunkRock> `6og yeah, ath0 is there
<TheHighChild> Automatix got my wireless working (Intel b/g 2200, IBM T42) with ndiswrapper. Not optimized but working ^_^
<Emess> too bad i cant riple boot this box...
<NKjoep> i have also a atlmel italian chipsed card... but it doesnt work with driver neither with ndiswrapper
<MilhousePunkRock> Emess, that's twice as good as my machine
<|lostbyte|> 2 - I think it cant act as Ad-hoc ( which i want to make sure ), but i can connect to an ad-hoc.
<NKjoep> so i bought dlink eth to wifi
<Emess> i know
<`6og> MilhousePunkRock: then you don't need ndiswrapper afaik
<Emess> but i think there might be something wrong with the GPU
<`6og> TheHighChild: what do you mean?
<Emess> is there a way to configure Xorg before it loads X from the live cd
<|lostbyte|> TheHighChild, You dont need ndiswrapper.
<MilhousePunkRock> Basically WLAN works already, `6og, but I am tired of going to the wireless asisstant every time i boot
<|lostbyte|> TheHighChild, Just apt-get ipw2200
<TheHighChild> `6og: Not sure what you're askng
<`6og> MilhousePunkRock: open your /etc/network/interfaces file and add 2 lines - 'auto ath0' and 'iface ath0 inet dhcp'
<|lostbyte|> `6og, wireless-essid is not required ?
<TheHighChild> |lostbyte|: I may be mistaken. I know that's what I thought I had but could never get it working. I don't use it much, I just like to know that I can
* MilhousePunkRock is a noob and needs more precise instructions... sudo kate /etc/network/interfaces ??
<`6og> TheHighChild: how did automatix do it? does it have a 'makemy wireless work' option?
<|lostbyte|> TheHighChild, It will work.. just do iwconfig and if you see your card, it definatly works..
<`6og> MilhousePunkRock: kdesu kate etc
<|lostbyte|> TheHighChild, All you have to do after that is configure it.
<TheHighChild> `6og: An option in it's list offers to install ndiswrapper, etc. I didn't look into it, just figured 'd give it a whirl.
<`6og> ah ok
* Emess waits for his roomie to get home with a new GPU
<|lostbyte|> Emess, which one ?
<Emess> i dont care as long as its AGP and not nvidia
<MilhousePunkRock> there are a few auto options already, `6og...
<Emess> because nvidia is killing my box
<`6og> MilhousePunkRock: but is there an auto ath0?
<|lostbyte|> Emess, How come ?
<`6og> Emess: heh
<|lostbyte|> Nvidia suppose to be a native linux GPU.
<MilhousePunkRock> auto ath0
<MilhousePunkRock> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<`6og> MilhousePunkRock: well that's what you want in there.
<MilhousePunkRock> it's there... along with stuff for devices I suppose I do not even have... eth1, eth2, wlan0
<MilhousePunkRock> so why does it not connect on startup then, `6og?
<`6og> you will have wlan0 if you have ndiswrapper
<`6og> MilhousePunkRock: not sure. perhaps the athros module isnt being loaded early enough
<MilhousePunkRock> g'mornin' slow-motion
<slow-motion> hallo
<slow-motion> hi MilhousePunkRock
<Emess> it supposed to but whenever i try to load X it crashes
<Emess> unless its running xfce4 or flux
<Emess> but its easily good enough for kde
<elverion> alright, it appears to be working correctly now, thanks to all that helped
<elverion> there is no apt-get package for vlc player?
<tuxcicles> printer support for kubuntu dapper sucks heh-heh heh-heh
<|lostbyte|> elverion, there is..
<elverion> strange, search isn't returning any results for me
<tuxcicles> there is vlc-kde support with the right repositories
<MilhousePunkRock> What's the worst that could happen if I install that script, http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Linux_Wireles_LAN , `6og?
<MilhousePunkRock> It won't break anything I suppose?!?!
<elverion> i just tried: sudo apt-cache search vlc-kde  and got no results
<elverion> i'm new to apt-get
<tuxcicles> wronge repositories@@!!!
<TheHighChild> any of you folks do basic web development?
<tuxcicles> check out !easysource
<`6og> MilhousePunkRock: the worst it can do it cause module conflicts
<MilhousePunkRock> Of course I would be smart enough to alter it so it uses ath0 instead of wlan0...
<elverion> tuxcicles: what is the correct way to do it, then?
<tuxcicles> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<elverion> oh, i thought you were talking to someone else when you said that
<`6og> MilhousePunkRock: give it a worl
<`6og> *whirl
<MilhousePunkRock> by the way, kate gives me weird errors whenever i do sudo kate somefile
<MilhousePunkRock> but still loads it...
<elverion> what do you need to use kate for as root?
<elverion> if it's just modifying config files and such, you should use nano
<`6og> MilhousePunkRock: try kdsu
<|lostbyte|> kdsu ?
<`6og> a program designed for running KDE apps using sudo
<`6og> !info kdsu
<ubotu> Package kdsu does not exist in dapper
<`6og> !info kdesu
<ubotu> Package kdesu does not exist in dapper
<|lostbyte|> Its kdesu
<`6og> hm. must be part of something
<MilhousePunkRock> it does not matter wether i use sudo or kdesu
<`6og> it does for some programs
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, What error ?
<`6og> if you sudo some programs it will stop you logging in next time you log out
<MilhousePunkRock> hold on, will be in the pastebin within seconds...
<NKjoep> there's a way to change the language of openoffice?
<`6og> nkjoep: in options
<MilhousePunkRock> yes, NKjoep
<NKjoep> uhmm... i'm guessing how to handle it :P
<NKjoep> :D
<|lostbyte|> NKjoep, First you have to install the appropreate lang.. usually openoffice.org-l10n-[x] 
<MilhousePunkRock> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/726935
<NKjoep> |lostbyte|: what's x? :)
<|lostbyte|> NKjoep, do a search sudo apt-cache search openoffice.org
<NKjoep> ok done... thank you for turning on my lamp |lostbyte|
<|lostbyte|> NKjoep, np ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> you can also add the I10n packages via Adept, NKjoep
<cpress> hey
<NKjoep> MilhousePunkRock: i didnt find handy Adept...
<NKjoep> yestarday it didnt worked :\
<MilhousePunkRock> oh...
<NKjoep> example... i had mozilla firefox disabled from installing in Adept _
<MilhousePunkRock> Did someone look at my kate error message yet?
<`6og> MilhousePunkRock: i suspect that's because you ran with sudo
<chavo> MilhousePunkRock, the page never loaded, pastebin is slow tonight
<ninHer> hi all
<`6og> it was slow yesterday as well
<`6og> hey
<MilhousePunkRock> was slow on uploading too
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey chavo! If you feel itchy to play some Wolf ET, let me know...
<Ademan> what's D-Bus?
<chavo> this one's usually good http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<chavo> alright
<MilhousePunkRock> you want me to repaste it?
<chavo> not tonight I just got home from a gig
<`6og> Ademan: inter proces comunication
<MilhousePunkRock> a gig you saw or a gig you played?
<chavo> that I played
<Ademan> just like named pipes and crap?
<MilhousePunkRock> So what do you play?
<chavo> Ademan, dbus is for inter process communicxation
<chavo> MilhousePunkRock, I play guitar
<Ademan> either way, the MusicApplet won't install because it says i need D-Bus support... do i need a package?
<MilhousePunkRock> What kinda music, chavo?
<Ademan> eh, i have the dbus applet, maybe dbus-dev
<chavo> we call it cowpunk, it's country with a rock and punk edge
<MilhousePunkRock> Sounds interesting... Got a website?
<chavo> http://2sdw.com
<Ademan> hrm.... there is no dbus-dev
<chavo> http://myspace.com/2sdw this has our newer stuff
<MilhousePunkRock> Goddamnit, why is Firefox so slow?
<chavo> man we haven't updated our main site in forver
<MilhousePunkRock> lol that myspace player made Fx freeze
<chavo> yeah flash is still iffy here, it doesn't work in konqueror either
<word> what's dm-0?
<ajayc> hi guys
<chavo> could be because there's no flash 8 yet
<NKjoep> how can i set firefox as default webbrowser?
<word> NKjoep: in system settings - > kde components i believe
<ajayc> what is advantages of kubuntu over xubuntu?
<MilhousePunkRock> Nkjoep --> System Settings --> KDE components --> default applications
<NKjoep> ohh thanx :D
<MilhousePunkRock> KDE, ajayc
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock, nothing else?
<MilhousePunkRock> KDE and all it's applications maybe...
<chavo> ajayc, that's the only differrence
<ajayc> chavo, speed?
<chavo> and you can install any desktop in either one
<MilhousePunkRock> BTW, 6og, chavo, |lostbyte|, nearly the same error when i start kate without kdesu
<chavo> ajayc, I honestly don't see a speed difference
<ajayc> chavo, ok
<chavo> some people say xfce is faster, but I think they just assume that it is because it has less stuff
<MilhousePunkRock> depends on your system I guess... to me KDE feels somewhat slower than Win XP was
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock, i have a laptop
<ajayc> 256mb ram
<ajayc> ddr2
<chavo> yeah some things are a little slower
<chavo> yeah if you have lower ram xfce might be better
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, try this..
<chavo> but then again xp is 5 years old and KDE has a lot more features
<|lostbyte|> rm .kde/share/apps/kate -rfv from home dire.
<chavo> ajayc, with 256M I'd try out xfce
<ajayc> chavo, i will install kubuntu then get xubuntu desktop
<ajayc> so that i can have both
<|lostbyte|> and try kate again..
<chavo> ok that'll work if you've got the diskspace
<MilhousePunkRock> lol I think I just killed the KDE taskbar and everything
<chavo> I have KDE on my laptop with 384M and it runs nice
<|lostbyte|> BRB
<word> when evms starts....it says there are i/o buffer errors on dm-0 :-/ i have to press ctrl+c right when it begins to start to get kubuntu to boot
<MilhousePunkRock> how can i get the taskbar back?
<word> MilhousePunkRock: What do you mean?
<MilhousePunkRock> i wanted to use ctrl+alt+esc to kill the hanging firefox
<MilhousePunkRock> and clicked on the taskbar
<word> uh
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, Taskbar or the panel ?
<MilhousePunkRock> everything
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, alt+f2 > kicker
<MilhousePunkRock> thx >los
<ajayc> anyone here play et?
<MilhousePunkRock> thx |lostbyte|
<MilhousePunkRock> i do recently, ajayc
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock, wanna play wimme now?
<MilhousePunkRock> the original ET?
<ajayc> wolfestein
<MilhousePunkRock> I prefer True Combat Elite --> truecombat.com
<MilhousePunkRock> http://www.truecombat.com that is
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock, trucombat elite?
<MilhousePunkRock> Click the link, ajayc, and you will see. It's a total conversion mod, much like counterstrike
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock, yeah nice
<emonkey> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock, why dont u play the original
<chavo> ah cool I have to check out true combat
<MilhousePunkRock> I like the modern weapons, characters and surroundings better...
<ajayc> ah
<ajayc> but  can still play that eh?
<chavo> I always thought et would be awesome in more updated urban surroundings
<ajayc> with that patch
<ajayc> chavo, true
<MilhousePunkRock> I had a really fast torrent for it yesterday, let me know if you get it from there so I can seed it
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock, me?
<MilhousePunkRock> You can still play both when you install it, ajayc and chavo
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock, so lets play
<emonkey> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock, wnat to? i can give ip now
<Seveas> !emonkey
<ubotu> I know nothing about emonkey
<ajayc> !intel
<ubotu> I know nothing about intel
<ajayc> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<emonkey> Seveas, lol
<MilhousePunkRock> sure ajayc
<Emess> !kill ajayc
<ubotu> I know nothing about kill ajayc
<slow-motion> bbl
<ajayc> Emess, lol
<Emess> :P
<ajayc> yo everyone who wants to play
<ajayc> 81.92.97.210:27965
<Emess> what si it?
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock, coming now
<MilhousePunkRock> Let me just boot my *cough*Windows machine*cough*...
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock, lol
<Emess> ewww M$
<ajayc> Emess, u got et?
<Emess> ok this computer store is bullsh*t
<|lostbyte|> ajayc, which game ?
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock, booting done?
<ajayc> |lostbyte|, enemy territory
<|lostbyte|> :( i dont have that..
<MilhousePunkRock> I prefer to play on a 2 GHz/1 GB RAM, GeForce 6600 GT setup over a 1 Ghz, 256 MB, weak laptop video chip setup
<ajayc> |lostbyte|, download it then
<Emess> they charge mroe for a linux box than windows because they dont know how to install linux, and they wont sell a box without an OS or let me isntall it myself in the store
<|lostbyte|> ajayc, its free. ?
<ajayc> |lostbyte|, ofcourse GPL
<cox377> is there anyway to conect to a freenx server from a windows client?
<ajayc> cox377, use freenx itself
<MilhousePunkRock> it is, |lostbyte| Wow that pipes in your name star to annoy me
<|lostbyte|> ajayc, ok ! i'll download..
<Emess> best game experience ever: i installed quake 4 on my friends box with dual 7800GTX's
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock, machine booted?
<Emess> and we isntalled OpenMOSIX on it
<MilhousePunkRock> yeah
<ajayc> Emess, that is nirvana!!!!
<cox377> ajayc: freenx is the server side isn't it?
<Emess> and plugged it into his worls MOSIX cluster :D
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock, got the ip i gave?
<MilhousePunkRock> hold on
<ajayc> cox377, it can used as a client too
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, You simple Hit "|"<tab> and awlla.. i am the only one when it. :P
<Emess> and played the game on 'ultimate graphics mode'
<MilhousePunkRock> need to set up resolution and everything
<ajayc> Emess, ultimate man!!!
<|lostbyte|> ajayc, its in the repo ?
<cox377> ajayc: can u log into a linux machine running the server side from a M$ machine?
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock, fast man
<ajayc> |lostbyte|, dunno
<ajayc> cox377, get the freenx for windows and connect
<cox377> ahhh
<cox377> cool
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock, done?
<MilhousePunkRock> IP again, ajayc
<ajayc> anyone else coming to play?
<ajayc> 81.92.97.210:27965
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock, 81.92.97.210:27965
<ajayc> see u there
<Emess> 848.6GHz of Quakeness :D
<ajayc> bbl
<ajayc> kill time
<|lostbyte|> ajayc, i am here.. http://www.idsoftware.com/downloads/
<|lostbyte|> dont see the full version..
<MilhousePunkRock> connecting
<MilhousePunkRock> do you use bittorent |lostbyte|?
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, nope ! but i think i have ktorrent..
<|lostbyte|> PM me the torrent link..
<MilhousePunkRock> you behind a router/firewall?
<|lostbyte|> Not getting throught.. and no.. i have no fw
<watchme> Hello
<kaelis> hi, um, I've sort of managed to lose my K menu, and, can't figure out how to get it back
<pinucset> click in the bar and search the applet k menu kaelis
<kaelis> right
<|lostbyte|> kaelis, CHeck the kde panel menu and get it throught applet.
<kaelis> oh. right.
<kaelis> d'oh
<kaelis> thanks!
<watchme> hi , I need support with my Laptop , and a soundproblem with the ATI IXP SB400....
<|lostbyte|> ajmitch_, Pls pass me the torrent link..
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, Yours didt come through.
<watchme> The internal boxes make no sound, and from the Headphone jack just comes cracks
<MilhousePunkRock> |lostbyte| was just a try, i never used that before
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, your talking about the torrent or the game ?
<_rince_> mrgn
<MilhousePunkRock> transferring a file through IRC
<Ashex> what's the command to re-configure the keyboard?
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, whats the size of that file ( et-linux-2.60.x86.run ) ?
<Ashex> I need to set the windows key to open kmenu
<watchme> robotgeek: are you there?
<MilhousePunkRock> 258,4 MB
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, i think i got it.
<MilhousePunkRock> True Combat Elite as well, |lostbyte|?
<lowtech> must have been something in the update but got my printer to work now. yay! heh
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, Am downloading it..
<emonkey> lowtech, congrats 
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, Will ping you once over..
<|lostbyte|> AFK !
<MilhousePunkRock> emonkey and his japanese kanji smiley again... :-P
<emonkey> MilhousePunkRock, I've stolen this from another guy in this channel
<emonkey> originally it's not from me
<MilhousePunkRock> how do you do it? I want to steal it as well...
<abattoir> 
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: copy it and paste it 
<MilhousePunkRock> 
<MilhousePunkRock> but that only let's me do it when it's there to copy it from...
<defrysk>  
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: you can use kcharselect, or like i often do copy foreign chars. from wikipedia 
<defrysk>  
<emonkey> MilhousePunkRock, I've got a automatic replace from : ) to 
<defrysk> MilhousePunkRock, in xchat you can just replace txt with
<MilhousePunkRock> Progress, |lostbyte|?
<defrysk> emonkey, exactly
<solid_liq> 
<oem> hi @ll. i'm searching for a tool like "thunderbird" to read some newsgroups...i tried knews and gnus but nothing works...any tips? (i'm using ubuntu with kde)
<MilhousePunkRock>   
<defrysk> try kmail
<defrysk>  
<oem> k i'll try
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock: yo!
<MilhousePunkRock> wb ajayc
<ajayc> guys i have a prob here
<ajayc> i dont have the final release
<ajayc> i have a beta
<ajayc> i will install and update will that be fine?
<ajayc> MilhousePunkRock: ?
<ajayc> hello?
<ajayc> everyone dead/
<Lynoure> hi
<defrysk> ajayc, beta of what ?
<ajayc> kubuntu
<defrysk> ajayc, get the stable
<ajayc> defrysk: if i install and then update?
<defrysk> download and install takes less time then upgrade
<defrysk> ajayc, easyest is upgrade
<ajayc> defrysk: not in my case
<ajayc> yeah
<ajayc> i will install and upgrade
<defrysk> upgrading only takes more time , to if you have stuf to back up I would simply update with apt
<defrysk> dist-upgrade that is
<ajayc> defrysk: this is not so old
<ajayc> it is one of the daily releases
<ajayc> recent
<ajayc> but not the stable released
<defrysk> ajayc, do dist-upgrade and see howmuch is needed to install  
<defrysk> you wil be surprised
<ajayc> ok wait
<defrysk> likely to be about 700 meg
<defrysk> or more
<ajayc> lemme see
<ajayc> defrysk: what is the actual command?
<defrysk> ajayc, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<oem> defrysk, with kmail i can manage my mail-accounts...but i want to read newsgroups...
<defrysk> oem, oh gosh
<defrysk> sorry
<oem> np
<Orgullomoore> hello. My middle mouse click is like high-wired...in Firefox for example, if I give it but the slightest click, it will open in a single new tab, if I give it a normal click though (what I'm used to), it opens two tabs. Is there a way to change that?
<ajayc> defrysk: 353 mb
<ajayc> defrysk: now tell me what to do!
<defrysk> ajayc, thats not too bad , just make sure to have all your sources.list repos properly set up
<ajayc> tell me how to make that sure
<defrysk> !sources.list
<defrysk> !repos
<ajayc> defrysk: tell me manually man come on
<ajayc> what to do
<defrysk> a sec
<ajayc> ok
<defrysk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<defrysk> read that , if you have probs with it come back
<solid_liq> anyone know if konversation can autoreplace text?
* defrysk uses xchat
<jpatrick> solid_liq: can do names, press tab
* Orgullomoore uses xchat as well
<solid_liq> jpatrick: nah, I want :) autoreplaced to 
<solid_liq> 
<Orgullomoore> lol
<Orgullomoore> ")
<Orgullomoore> je
<Orgullomoore> what's that second character?
<m8> salve
<Orgullomoore> salud
<m8> how i change the default ansa sound card? i have 2 sound cards :(
<defrysk> m8, if you have a build in soundcard that you do not wish to use just disable it in your bios
<m8> nono
<m8> :)
<m8> i want to use 2 sound cards 1 for music
<m8> 1 for skpye
<m8> 1 for skype
<defrysk> i see
<defrysk> too complex for my pea brain  
<solid_liq> 1 for skippy and one for skipe?
<m8> 1 for music 1 for skype
<oem> yeah no i found thunderbird....it's called mozilla-thunderbird
<m8> how i change the default ansa sound card? i have 2 sound cards :(
<m8> not 2
<m8> in the same time
<m8> i like  only
<MilhousePunkRock> |lostbyte|: Are you done yet?
<m8> i want to use just 1 sound card
<m8> i want to change the default sound card in alsa! but alsaconf give me nothing
<m8> :(
<FearMoth> I installed the 2.6.15-25-686 kernel in kubuntu dapper, and now I am getting an error when my ati fglrx driver loads: (EE) fglrx(0): Fail to initialize ASIC in kernel ... this only started when I started using the -686 kernel instead of the -386, anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<visik7> you need to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-686 too
<FearMoth> thanks
<riri> lQtUitools_debug message error on dapper
<riri> how can I fix it ?
<boingolov> wave magic feathers in the air, then dance, wave feathers some more.  repeat
<MilhousePunkRock> You trying to make rain, boingolov?
<boingolov> depends on the day, depends on the dance
<MilhousePunkRock> lol
<DevGet> where do I find the config file for kdm in ubuntu?
<boingolov> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<boingolov> it should ask you about that
<DevGet> nm
<boingolov> if you already have kdm /kubuntu installed, look in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<exceswater> MilhousePunkRock: i downloades et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<exceswater> i try to install it right now
<MilhousePunkRock> Nice, exceswater
<exceswater> it works
<exceswater> it was old version the other :D
<exceswater> hehe
<|lostbyte|> :(
<|lostbyte|> Still downloading..
<|lostbyte|> this slow speed is killing me..
<|lostbyte|> what you call that no .. in pppd 8.35 ?
<solid_liq> to help you kill time:  what kind of bees make milk?
<|lostbyte|> I like the graphics of the game :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Now that the wireless works on boot, I only need to get the power saving features working for "windows-equal" functionality
<exceswater> solid_liq:  milk bees
<solid_liq> exceswater: nope
<solid_liq> BOOBIES!!
<solid_liq> :P
<solid_liq> c'mon, everybody loves boobies  :D
<boingolov> I'm goofing with wireless stuffs currently, trying to get auditor functionality on kubuntu
<exceswater> hehe lol
<exceswater> MilhousePunkRock: please tell me how to get that mod] 
<exceswater> you said something about a nice mod
<boingolov> I love boobies
<boingolov> but I'm more of a leg man
<exceswater> yesterday
<exceswater> boobies and face :D
<MilhousePunkRock> you are forgetting about ass, people!
<boingolov> I'm more a leg 'n body man myself
<exceswater> MilhousePunkRock: please tell me about that mod
<boingolov> when I say "leg", I mean the top portion
<exceswater> where i can get it
<MilhousePunkRock> exceswater: http://www.truecombat.com
<solid_liq> exceswater: it comes with ICUP
<exceswater> and icup means ?
<exceswater> it's a big file ?
<MilhousePunkRock> in case you use bittorrent, there is a pretty fast torrent i used yesterday
<boingolov> iCUP, apple's new entry into the sporting gear lineup
<|lostbyte|> How is wolfensitin ?
<|lostbyte|> Its a linux game also..
<solid_liq> boingolov: LOL
<MilhousePunkRock> I dont like Enemy territory that much, but True Combat really rocks
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, why ? dont you likw it ?
<MilhousePunkRock> you cant even bring up ironsights on the gun
<MilhousePunkRock> in TC:E you can
<MilhousePunkRock> !acpi
<ubotu> I know nothing about acpi
<|lostbyte|> ok :)
<MilhousePunkRock> why can i not find the ibm-acpi package?
<exceswater> MilhousePunkRock:  what should i get
<exceswater> for true combat
<MilhousePunkRock> do you use bittorrent exceswater?
<exceswater> nope
<exceswater> i mean should i get normal file
<solid_liq> Random Fortune: A Linux machine! Because a 486 is a terrible thing to waste! 	-- Joe Sloan, jjs@wintermute.ucr.edu
<exceswater> or loki installer
* boingolov uses azureus
<MilhousePunkRock> i think that loki thing was actually a torrent file
<azzco> loki installer?
<azzco> I'm trying to get UT to work on my computer and heard something about loki
<exceswater> MilhousePunkRock: are u here ?
<MilhousePunkRock> patience little grasshopper, i am just trying to find a download for you, exceswater
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> i give u the site :D
<boingolov> jaysus, wine is still compiling
<boingolov> for a small tgz, it takes 3 years to compile
<exceswater> http://www.truecombat.com/intro.php?x=d
<|lostbyte|> boingolov, hai ! et is a windows game working on wine ?
<boingolov> nah, just trying to get ie6 working properly
<exceswater> nope
<MilhousePunkRock> no no no |lostbyte|, it's native
<|lostbyte|> I see there is a linux version. then why need wine..
<exceswater> it's a windows game with a version for linux
<exceswater> :d
<moon2> how I change compliz window decoration in kde??
<boingolov> I need ie6 to check web pages, I do lamp
<MilhousePunkRock> This one might work: http://liflg.org/?what=dl&catid=6&gameid=52&filename=true.combat.elite_0.48-english-5.run
<|lostbyte|> Why you guys looking for a loki installer ?
<|lostbyte|> if its native ?
<MilhousePunkRock> why don't you use one of the IE extensions for Firefox, boingolov
<MilhousePunkRock> can someone confirm that the download link is working?
<boingolov> most of the IE extensions that I'm aware of actually just incorporate an instance of IE into a tab
<boingolov> but that only works on winders afik
<boingolov> afaik even
<boingolov> and there is a ubuntu repository that even supples a version of wine, but most of the docs I'm finding say that some older vesions of wine were more stable
<MilhousePunkRock> i remember having 2 IE plugins, one was using the actual IE engine, the other one wasnt
<boingolov> so I'm giving 0.9.6 a shot
<boingolov> well, I don't trust a firefox plugin to emulate ie6 properly.  if for no other reason than you have to emulate the bugs as well as the spec
<boingolov> unless it's actually launching an instance of IE anyway
<boingolov> not that there is an actual published spec for ie6
<NKjoep> hi ppl !
<exceswater> MilhousePunkRock: help me with an advice
<exceswater> i have warsow
<MilhousePunkRock> sure, if I can, exceswater
<exceswater> the archive
<exceswater> i unziped it
<exceswater> and i dunno how to start the game
<tuxcicles> i hear that kanotix cd is great live, but is it half ass on the harddrive?
<MilhousePunkRock> well, I cant help you there I guess.. Don't know or have the game
<exceswater> it's a nice game
<exceswater> something like counter
<exceswater> i haven't seen much of it
<exceswater> it was a tar.gz
<exceswater> i unzipped it
<exceswater> and ...
<lowtech> if its a decent app it'll have a readme or install
<exceswater> it has
<exceswater> but nothing about linux problems
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> is someone here who has WARSOW and can help me with some advices ?
<lowtech> you're kidding, it doesn't say how to run the thing?
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> anyway i am kinda noob
<exceswater> maybe that's the problem
<exceswater> :D
<lowtech> there's quality work
<tuxcicles> kubuntu dapper print system, samba, and ati drivers
<tuxcicles> are borked
<tuxcicles> anyone know if they are working on something? i think that I read a couple months ago they were broke, they must really be broken.
<slow-motion> re
<noiesmo> hello rob hows it going just wanted to ask about a cloak for hostname
<exceswater> done
<exceswater> it works
<exceswater> what a nice feeling you have when you make something nice in kubuntu :d
<scorpion007> Anyone here run into this bug with dapper? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/49534
<noiesmo> ping
<|lostbyte|> Hi !
<|lostbyte|> Could some one check if they have ipv4 loaded ?
<theoverload> hi kann hier jemand deutsch
<Chryseus> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<visik7> is there a way to get suspend/hibernate working with nvidia ?
<LacertaII> hello, how do i set up internet so it'll be using interface wlan0?
<LacertaII> i did it about 6 months ago and i don't remember how it went
<MilhousePunkRock> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<MilhousePunkRock> that might help you LacertaII
<vlosdev> MilhousePunkRock, yo
<LacertaII> the problem is not with the wlan0 itself i think.
<LacertaII> iwconfig sees the correct network and all settings appear to be all right
<vlosdev> guys how does ur nick stay here whole day?
<|lostbyte|> vlosdev, By satying here whole day..
<MilhousePunkRock> I registered mine...
<|lostbyte|> staying*
<MilhousePunkRock> and that... ;-)
<tchize> hello guys
<tchize> i got this while running apt-get update:  following signature could not be verified because public key is unavailable: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088 , any suggestion??
<tchize> (it's a breezy badger release)
<raphink> tchize: it's not important
<raphink> won't prevent anything from working
<tchize> raphink: well am not sure but it think it's preventing download of updates
<raphink> nope tchize
<raphink> it's not preventing downloads
<raphink> it's only a warning
<raphink> security warning
<tchize> ok then i have another question, why is version of nvidia driver shipped with linux-restricted-module the 7174 and the one shipped with xorg 7667, my xorg won't start anymore
<raphink> ah
<raphink> don't know about that
<tchize> and is there a way to at least downgrade the nvidia-glx driver to 7174?
<raphink> did you upgrade it?
<tchize> i ran a dist-upgrade and the pof, i ended with half nvidia 7667 and half nvidia 7174
<raphink> ah
<tchize> so as it seem the linux-restricted-modules ships the 7174, i'd like to downgrade the glx to same version :)
* ilgattotrino is away: Away at the moment
<NKjoep> ciao ilgattotrino_via
<ilgattotrino_via> ma la smettete con questi script di benvenuto!!!
<NKjoep> ahuauh
<NKjoep> ma quali script
<ilgattotrino_via> ah lo hai scritto a mano?
<NKjoep> si -.-"
<ilgattotrino_via> e mica sono entrato nel canale!
<NKjoep> lo so
<ilgattotrino_via> bah
<ilgattotrino_via> ciao
<edneymatias> hello!
<NKjoep> hi
<Style_CHM> hi
<Style_CHM> Im running dapper on a Dell Inspiron 9400 - it blows me away
<Style_CHM> everyone at my work is like 'holy shit man, linux is that good?' :D
<kane__> Style_CHM: what specifically are they blown away by ?
<Style_CHM> kane__: The look, the speed, the apps - basically everything
<NKjoep> :P
<kane__> ah cool
<Style_CHM> this thing flies
<NKjoep> there's a way to make the central button of the mouse work right one? :P (my right buttons is broken :| )
<Style_CHM> duo 1.8G, 100G sata, 2G ram
<NKjoep> ops
<NKjoep> so late
<NKjoep> bye
<NKjoep> .quit :E
<Style_CHM> heh
<Style_CHM> asks a question then leaves :)
<Style_CHM> interesting
<exceswater> guys
<exceswater> who can tell me how to install a mod to et ?
<exceswater> it's a run file ...
<exceswater> i have to sh file ?
<ninHer> hi all
<Style_CHM> et?
<exceswater> wolfenstein enemy territory
<Style_CHM> what is et?
<Style_CHM> ashhhh
<Style_CHM> shh
<Style_CHM> ahhh even
<exceswater> so...
<exceswater> how can i install that mod
<Style_CHM> soz, no idea
<exceswater> np
<Style_CHM> what's the filename?
<Style_CHM> oh jesus :)
<waterman> hey pplz
<waterman> i have a question about wolfenstein enemy territory
<waterman> can u help me
<waterman>  ?
<waterman> can u see me ? ??
<waterman> hi all
<waterman> can u see me here ?
<waterman> it seems like no1 here answers
<waterman> heeeeeeeeeeeelo
<waterman> nobody home ?
<waterman> hey
<waterman> i cannot see any messages on my bitchx
<waterman> why ?
<waterman> ?
<Hobbsee> waterman: heya, your messages are getting through
<waterman> hi hobsee
<waterman> i was afraid...
<waterman> so dark
<waterman> so alone :D
* Hobbsee knows nothing about wolfenstein enemy territory
<waterman> lol
<waterman> not such a big problem
<waterman> i am not Noob anymore
<waterman> thanks to people here on #kubuntu :D
<waterman> i managed to install wolfenstein ET
<waterman> even managed to install that cute mod for it
<waterman> my problem is that is keeps dowloading files when i try to join a server
<waterman> and dunno if this is good or bad
<waterman> so...
<waterman> no one  knows ?
* Hobbsee doesnt know anything.
<waterman> i hoped is someone here who knows it
<waterman> and another question
<waterman> can i ALT Tab in kubuntu
<waterman> like in win
<waterman> i can CTRL ALT F
<waterman> but i cannot tab to normal desktop
<waterman> it keeps switching konsoles
<waterman> but nu usual desktop
<azzco> Ctrl+Alt+ F7 tried that?
<waterman> i think it's night
<waterman> i have wolfenstein on CTRL ALT F7
<waterman> :D
<waterman> but i hoped i can have another desktop
<Hobbsee> you need to set in system settings, regions and accessibility, what you want that shortcut to be
<waterman> oic
<waterman> it's night in your region
<waterman> too much silence here ..
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, logging in as another user, or another desktop as in a vertual desktop?
<waterman> another desktop...
<waterman> not logging in
<waterman> another desktop
<azzco> 15.03 here
<azzco> waterman where do you come from?
<waterman> here is 16.03
<waterman> romania
<waterman> :D
<waterman> you ?
<azzco> sweden here
<waterman> hehe
<waterman> nice country
<azzco> you don't happen to know anything about FTP?
<waterman> i know a little
<waterman> generally speaking.. not linux
<waterman> but ask
<waterman> ftp is file transfer protocol
* ilgattotrino_via is back.
<waterman> ask me azzco
<waterman> what u need
<azzco> I'm trying to setup an ftp server here so that I can share some files that are constantly being modified with a freind
<waterman> yup
<nnn0> how do you guys extract iso images ?
<waterman> it's not so hard
<azzco> but I don't know wich program to use nor how to setup the server
<waterman> azzco
<waterman> on win is bullet proof ftp
<nnn0> k just mount it maybe
<waterman> but i don't know much about linux servers
<azzco> yeah on windows I would have used filezilla but that isn't available on linux it seems
<waterman> nnn0 iso i think is for windows ? :D
<waterman> azzco... google for ftp server linux
<waterman> it's not so hard to set up
<waterman> usually it's not so complicated
<waterman> and he logs in on your ip
<azzco> allready did...looked like alot of reading^^ thought I'd ask here for quick answers ;)
<azzco> waterman: you running windows ATM?
<nnn0> i just mounted it and copied the files
<kie> hello
<kie> i got a problem with my eclipse
<waterman> :D
<kie> i get the message, that no compable java vm was found to run it
<waterman> can i ask something
<Hobbsee> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java For the runtime sun java install sun-java5-jre from the multiverse repository
<waterman> kie i think you must install java machine
<kie> yeah, perhabs. it was running sometimes, but i did someting wrong
<kie> so i crashed perhabs my jvm ;)
<kie> thx
<kie> i'll check the wiki
<Werzi2001> hi@ll
<Werzi2001> i have a problem with my sound... i don't have one :(
<Werzi2001> modules are loaded correctly...
<Werzi2001> the file /var/lib/alsa/asound.state contains my card...
<kie> in what repository can i find the sun-java5-bin?
<kie> i use breezy, pehabs thats improtant ;)
<Hobbsee> kie: multiverse
<Hobbsee> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<DanielC> Could someone tell me how to add/change file associations in Kubuntu?
<DanielC> I can't find that anywhere.
<noiesmo> DanielC, open kcontrol
<DanielC> noiesmo: How do I do that? Run kcontrol from the command line?
<noiesmo> DanielC, you can type in terminal kcontrol then go kde componenets
<DanielC> Ok, I'm there.
* DanielC starts clicking around
<noiesmo> DanielC, go kde componenets
<KDEfanboy> anyone know where to find debs for latest nvidia driver? if i have repositories set up right, the one i see in dapper is 7 months out of date
<DanielC> Found it. Thanks.
<Hobbsee> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<DanielC> noiesmo: Is there a reason why kcontrol is hidden?
<Hobbsee> DanielC: replaced by system settings
<noiesmo> DanielC, don't know
<noiesmo> DanielC, there you go
<DanielC> Hobbsee: But system settings doesn't let you change/add file associations.
<noiesmo> here here
<Hobbsee> then i think that functionality is in konqueror
<Hobbsee> i dont like it, that's just the way they decided to do it
<DanielC> ok
<noiesmo> fair enough just make a shortcut to it
<kie> in my sources.list there are two multiverse reps, but i cant find the sun-java5-bin package
<noiesmo> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<Hobbsee> kie: that's odd.  wonder what the breezy way of java was.  check the wiki
* Hobbsee thought she saw documentation there
<kie> okay...
<Hobbsee> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java For the runtime sun java install sun-java5-jre from the multiverse repository
<DanielC> Ok, it works now. Thanks for the help.
<Hobbsee> kie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-ceb2665e5b6582344a1a5705b18c094f61f10d85
<kie> okay
<kie> i wanna instal the j2re1.4 package. but i can't find it with my adept
<kie> though i activates the multiverse reps
<kie> -s +d
<thompa> the external monitor works in my laptop after using a file xorg.conf.1 ?
<thompa> is that a backup file?
<thompa> i had to purge xorg and reinstall glx also
<rhavenn_> buddy is running kubuntu breezy...it's been running fine for a couple of weeks..this morning he boots up and once he logs in the keyboard doesn't work..he can type his username / password ... then his keyboard seems to freeze .. numlock / caps doesn't light up ... mouse still works fine
<rhavenn_> thoughts?
<rhavenn_> laptop; inspiron 8100
<Hobbsee> rhavenn_: fixed by logging out and back in?
<thompa> how do i check my screen resolution?
<rhavenn_> Hobbsee-> no..he's rebooted a few times..works fine under windows
<Hobbsee> rhavenn_: interesting.  different bug then.
<noiesmo> rhavenn_, before he logs in can he switch to terminal Ctrl+Alt+F2
<noiesmo> rhavenn_, can he type here
<noiesmo> rhavenn_, maybe theres something happen to a config file for kde maybe in his home/user/.kde/share/config folder
<thompa> found it
<thompa> why kde remove desktop res. option from desktop right click
<Hobbsee> thompa: er, was it ever there?
<rhavenn_> thanks guys... he had "Use slow keys" turned on the "Accesibility
<rhavenn_> " section of KDE ....
<Hobbsee> most people dont regularly change their resolution...
<Hobbsee> rhavenn_: ah, that'd do it
<thompa> im not sure what the problem was, but screen was acting funny a 1440x900, on an nvidia 660
<thompa> so i am now running that monitor on a laptop with nvidiago6200
<thompa> just changing the resolution to 1440x900 ansd set it as primary
<thompa> so in my box i think i have 2 broken PCs, one motherboard i think
<thompa> so im going to switch motherboards bla bla bla
<kie> i want to update my kubuntu breezy to dapper...
<kie> can i do it without burning a cd?
<kie> i found a way doing it with ubuntu...
<kie> but it doesn't work this way with kubuntu, does it?
<Hobbsee> kie: yes, but you have to use the command line
<Hobbsee> as in, you cant use the updater app
<kie> is there an article in the wiki?
<Hobbsee> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Hobbsee> i think so
<Hobbsee> kie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades#head-0171d3953a2ea19e9b4228bcd5cde3ecfb67f7af
<azzco> okay I've installed proftpd here...I don't understand how to connect though
<Lisoe> hi
<azzco> hello
<Lisoe> is there a console command for opening the panel-options?
<Lisoe> or a hotkey for unhiding it
<azzco> don't look at me I'm a noob =/
<Lisoe> :\
<noiesmo> anyone got lives - Linux Video Editing System installed on kubuntu dapper i'm getting dependency problems
<Wanderer> anyone have an idea on when the next kernel comes out?
<h3sp4wn> The latest one has only just been released so probably at least a few months
<Hobbsee> Wanderer: it's out.  it'll be in edgy, released in october.
<Wanderer> Hobbsee: will it be backported to dapper?  Hoping it'll fix the suspend2ram problem
<Hobbsee> Wanderer: no.  patches will be, though, i expect
<Tallia1Kubuntu> noiesmo: i'd like to see that!!
<noiesmo> Tallia1Kubuntu, whats that
<h3sp4wn> How are you trying to install it ?
<h3sp4wn> and from which package
<Tallia1Kubuntu> noiesmo: Linux Video Editing System
<Tallia1Kubuntu> since kino doesn't really do a good work
<noiesmo> Tallia1Kubuntu, havent tried kino but lives doesnt like my dapper
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Oh, lives exists?
<noiesmo> Tallia1Kubuntu, theres also one called diva
<noiesmo> Tallia1Kubuntu, http://lives.sourceforge.net/index.php?do=downloads
<Tallia1Kubuntu> noiesmo: :D
<h3sp4wn> Are you using the dapper repository or building it yourself ?
<noiesmo> who me
<noiesmo> repo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: is it in the dapper rep?
<h3sp4wn> No - it has its own repo - but it wants to install 65 packages which I think will probably mess quite alot of stuff up
<Tallia1Kubuntu> noiesmo: what's the name of the package? apt-cache search lives can't give me anything
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: so what do you suggest to do?
<noiesmo> Tallia1Kubuntu, thats it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ??
<noiesmo> Tallia1Kubuntu, i do have a debian multimedia repo in my sources i know i should but anyway maybe its comeing from there and thats the prob
<Vose> I tryed installing a .deb using dpkg and sudo sh but it did not work the is the "sh" comand right?
<h3sp4wn> just use sudo dpkg -i
<slow-motion> bbl
<noiesmo> sudo
<KDEfanboy> i installed some packages with adept, but my /var/log/aptitude file is 0 byte. where is the log file of package system changes made using adept?
<h3sp4wn> KDEfanboy: Doesn't exist
<Vose> ok just sudo dpkg -i "filename"
<KDEfanboy> how about a log for apt?
<h3sp4wn> KDEfanboy: The only thing that does that is aptitude (with dependancies)
<Vose> I did the sudo dpk -i but how do I run the program now?
<Vose> and how do I put a link in my kmenu?
<Vose> anyone to help a commplet noob?
<Hobbsee> Vose: right click kmenu, kmenu editor
<Vose> but I don't know were to find the program after installed  Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> just type the name of the program in - you dont need to know where it is
<Vose> tryed that
<Vose> but nothing how do I know if it did install
<Vose> Unpacking replacement glgo ...
<Vose> Setting up glgo (1.4) ..
<Vose> so then I write in glgo
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello All
<mindspit> how can i edit .po files ? for word press blog
<yurtboy> any reason why kdm will not work after install kubuntu (from regular ubuntu) dapper?  It will only login in failsafe other wise gnome and xfce and kde sessions just seem like they are staring then it comes back to kdm login?
<yurtboy> gdm works though
<rohan> i changed some startup options using sysv-rc-conf .. removed services like evms and hplip .. now on shutdown, the usplash doesnt go all the way back .. just half way, and tells me to power down. this system doesnt have acpi support so it doenst shutdown automatically .. and it always leaves me confused since it wont go all the way back .. any remedy ?
<rohan> no idea anyone ?
<rohan> :(
<Wanderer> anyone know if you can extend the timeout perioud on an automount ?
<bobstro-away> rohan:  you mean the progress bar doesn't move all the way?
<rohan> bobstro: yes, while shutting down
<rohan> and it comes up after a little while, such that i do see _some_ messages while shutting down
<rohan> didnt happen on the livecd
<rohan> was it a mistake, changing stuff with sysv-rc-conf ?
<bobstro> is it hanging, or just finishing without moving it all the way?
<bobstro> rohan:  i wouldn't think that would break anything serious.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> has anybody in here ever used palantir?
<rohan> bobstro: exactly
<rohan> bobstro: and even if it did, i need to disable sh*t like evms and lvm and hplip :S
<Tallia1Kubuntu>  if i start the palantir server on my computer on port 3000, how can i check if that port have really been taken?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried with netstat -a | grep 3000 but nothing appears.. (3000 is the palantir port)
<Vose> After a program "glgo" is installed if it will not run "glgo: command not found" what do i do?
<Vose> Hi?
<bobstro> rohan:  again, i'd verify that it's not just hung first. other than that, not sure.
<bobstro> i've got a serious problem. if i hit shift-backspace, it kills my x server just like ctrl-alt-backspace is supposed to.
<noiesmo> !xmodmap
<ubotu> I know nothing about xmodmap
<jpatrick> bobstro: odd
<rohan> bobstro: no, my pc is completely shut down, like num lock wont work and all .. and a distinct "tut" sound that sounds when my pc shuts off
<bobstro> jpatrick:  yeah, i found out in the middle of writing a long email response!
<Vose> Anyone know how to verify an installation?
<Vose> is there a command or something?
<Vose> Or can I go to the folder where it would be installed and check?
<Vose> And were would that be?
<Vose> is it too early on friday?
<bobstro> Vose:  what do you mean "verify"?
<bobstro> anyone have an idea where the "ctrl-alt-backspace" behavior is set?
<bobstro> this is a new one for me
<Vose> like it will not run after I did the dpkg -
<Vose> Unpacking replacement glgo ...
<Vose> Setting up glgo (1.4) ...
<Vose> bobstro but if I type in "glgo" it says that it is not a command
<reagleBRKLN> anyone use kerry? when it finds emails it says sender and title are "unkown" with kmail messages?
<Vose> bobstro So I think I installed it but it will not run so that is what I ment by verify.
<pekuja> Hi. Anyone tried using Google Video with konqueror and flashplugin-nonfree?
<pekuja> I have some weird trouble with it, where I don't get a picture at all
<pekuja> I get sound just fine, but no picture.
<pekuja> There's just nothing there.
<pekuja> sometimes it does work though. it's very random
<pekuja> most of the time it doesn't work :-/
<bobstro> Vose:  try "apropos glgo" perhaps?
<Hhhhh> for some reason I don't get any sound in Planeshift (this is Kubuntu Dapper)
<Vose> glgo: nothing appropriate.
<Vose> bobstro wird that is all it said
<pekuja> and yeah, the flash plugin works fine on any other page
<pekuja> dunno what's special about google video
<bencreekmore> for anyone who knows... how do i login to root from a fresh install?
<Hobbsee> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gil> how do i set up a logitech quickcam/
<gil> ?
<gil> Hobbsee: any ideas? Logitech webcam?
<Hobbsee> gil: none at all, sorry, apart from plug it in, and see if kopete finds it.
<Wanderer> hmm.  anyone konw how to use autofs to "mount" or link a mounted filesystem?
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<Wanderer> I know how to mount filesystems, I need to know how to do something, if it's doable
<Wanderer> basically, on my file server I have all my exported and smb-shared file systems in /mnt
<KDEfanboy> is there a standard place to set iptables configuration to load on boot?
<KDEfanboy> (for kubuntu)
<Wanderer> I have 1 local disk though I mount in /media due to how often it is mounted/umounted
<Wanderer> I want to keep it mounted in /media but then have a "link" generated by autofs in /mnt pointing to the /media spot
<Wanderer> that way all my exported filesystems can stay in /mnt but this one won't keep getting unmounted, remounted
<Wanderer> it screws up the fsck count
<Wanderer> ah, -rw,hard,intr
<Wanderer> instead of -fstype=auto
<omega> The system:/media window could definitely use some improvements. For example when you try to mount a drive, and it's not found in fstab, it asks you to check if the drive has been connected properly. Why can't it add the drive to fstab after detecting the filesystem? Or at least give a better error message? :)
<Fiyawerx> hey guys, can anyone help me come up with a good partitioning scheme for my hd to install kubuntu on?
<raphink> Fiyawerx: what do you need ?
<raphink> i.e. what is this machine for?
<trappist> heh.  love the topic in #perl.  "Those asking to ask risk axing."
<trappist> Fiyawerx: http://blog.linuxkungfu.org/blog/index.php?/archives/15-My-Partitioning-Preferences.html
<Fiyawerx> oh sorry guys was afk
<raphink> n
<raphink> np
<Fiyawerx> trappist: well, i have win xp on one partition, using about 100 gigs (for games) want to start using ubuntu for everything else really, downloading, just a normal OS
<Fiyawerx> i have 150 gigs free
<raphink> well then just install it by default
<Fiyawerx> a partition that would be r/w by both win and kubuntu would be nice
<raphink> don't worry about the partitionning scheme
<raphink> get the desktop CD
<raphink> start it
<Fiyawerx> yep i have that one
<Fiyawerx> im at the part where you select the hd :)
<raphink> launch the installer and follow the steps
<trappist> Fiyawerx: do the windows stuff on fat32 for that
<raphink> using all free space to install
<trappist> windows has no idea how to deal with linux filesystems
<Fiyawerx> right
<raphink> trappist: that's not right
<trappist> you could theoretically install ubuntu on fat32 but that would be an insane nightmare
<Fiyawerx> i think linux can't do ntfs right
<raphink> you can use ext2/ext3 files very well in windows
<raphink> not natively
<raphink> but yet
<omega> uniq: What was that command line command you could execute so I can start adept again without having to reboot? (adept crashed again and since the last time I spoke to you I've re-installed kubuntu)
<trappist> raphink: there are ext* drivers for windows.  some are better than others.  some will hose your filesystem.  some cost money.  I haven't found the right one.
<raphink> Fiyawerx: linux can read ntfs fine and write it experimentaly
<trappist> well
<gil> so...i have a logitech quickcam....any idea how to set this up?
<Fiyawerx> ok this may be more my question then, how would I set up a separate partition for keeping my linux downloads on, in case i fubar up and want to reinstall the linux part
<raphink> omega: start adept ???
<trappist> Fiyawerx: make a fat32 for crossplatform stuff
<raphink> adept is a graphical app... just go to System -> Adept
<Fiyawerx> but i can't do that if i just tell it to use all the free space right?
<omega> raphink: You cannot start adept again after it crashed. It leaves the repository or whatever open.
<raphink> omega: just remove the lock
<trappist> Fiyawerx: correct
<raphink> don't remember where this is
<raphink> omega: run sudo apt-get update
<raphink> if it doesn't work, it'll tell you where to find the lock
<omega> raphink: Good thinking. I think that's exactly what I asked uniq.
<gil> anyone? quick cam?
<raphink> and just remov e it
<raphink> with sudo rm
<omega> Unless you know of a way to do it via the graphical interface.
<raphink> omega: nope
<dr_willis> gil,  good luck. :P  do some googling for th e cam
<omega> I hate adept. It's so slow because of the "lolz ajax! we thought you were pressing enter too often, so we removed that and made it auto filter!" thing. =/
<oomph_> what is the command to install a .deb package?
<raphink> omega: use apt-get in console then. I only use that
<raphink> :)
<gil> dr_willis: have u tried this to no avail?
<raphink> oomph_: first question is : are you sure you need to install a deb package?
<raphink> oomph_: otherwise it's dpkg -i, but think about whether you need it first
<omega> I prefer to use a graphical interface.
<raphink> omega: use synaptic, or kpackage
<raphink> or ksynaptic
<dr_willis> gil,  i got about 4 webcams - and can never get any of them to work
<oomph_> raphink - yes, Im trying to install Opera and its not listed in the repositories
<gil> oh my/...
<gil> ok thanks....
<raphink> oomph_: iirc opera is in multiverse
<dr_willis> gil,  it all depends on the specific chipset the cam is using.
<oomph_> hrmm i have multiverse enabled
<gil> ye
<omega> oomph_: after you've downloaded the debian file via opera's site you can just right-click on the package menu item from the submenu and select install.
<Fiyawerx> trappist: so maybe do like 20 gigs for / ext3 and 100 for like /data at fat32?
<gil> owill lookg for it
<gil> thanks
<h3sp4wn> opera 9 is released and wouldn't be in multiverse
<omega> By default kubuntu tries to open debian packages with ark (for whatever weird reason)
<h3sp4wn> Probably because deb's are ar files
<raphink> omega: because deb is a compressed format is the reason. ark can read debs and edit them
<oomph_> oh nice
<oomph_> right clicking works thanks
<raphink> yep :)
<oomph_> right click install :)
<Fiyawerx> oh i see, ubuntu uses /var to archive the packages installed too, hmm
<omega> But wouldn't it make more sense to just pop-up a menu and ask what the user wants to do?
<omega> I doubt many new users want to edit the package.
<trappist> Fiyawerx: the numbers there are totally up to you - how much space you need for each thing.  but otherwise yeah, fat32 for your data and ext3/reiser/xfs/whatever for linux
<Fiyawerx> trappist: thanks for that blog link, might go with pretty much a very similar setup that he explains there
<raphink> omega: that is right. You can report a wish on malone for that
<Fiyawerx> trappist: might as well give it a shot anyway :)
<trappist> Fiyawerx: he=me :)
<omega> oomph_: Sorry, my answer was a bit vague, glad you were able to figure it out. ;)
<Fiyawerx> trappist: oh, well, kudos :)
<omega> raphink: where can I go for that?
<Fiyawerx> nice article
<trappist> Fiyawerx: thanks, glad it helped
<oomph_> omega: your advice helped
<raphink> omega: https://launchpad.net/malone
<omega> Yes, but I could have been clearer. :)
<omega> Thanks raphink.
<Fiyawerx> love this channel :)
<omega> oomph_: do you use konversation?
<Fiyawerx> trappist: don't suppose you use freenx do you?
<trappist> Fiyawerx: I did once, but basically no
<trappist> I'm an ssh guy
<oomph_> omega : yes i do
<Fiyawerx> nod, tryin to find a good way to access from work, i had ssh working but freenx gives me a huge headache hehe
<oomph_> why do you ask?
<omega> Then I think we both have a bit of a problem.
<omega> How to make konversation open links in a new tab in opera.
<omega> I currently don't know the answer yet.
<raphink> omega: it uses kde defaults
<raphink> iirc
<raphink> omega: so just set kde default navigator
<oomph_> ahh, where is that option listed?
<Fiyawerx> trappist: you don't mention your swap partition in that list? how big is it?
<raphink> oomph_: somewhere in systemsettings/kcontrol
<raphink> imo
<omega> raphink: I tried that option, but it just launches the URL in an existing tab. Which is not what I want.
<oomph_> ok
<trappist> Fiyawerx: swap size is a whole other article :)  mine is 1GB
<raphink> systemsettings -> KDE components -> Default apps -> Web browser
<oomph_> also, what are the command line arguements to extract a tarball?
<oomph_> sorry still learning this is my first install :)
<raphink> oomph_: for tar.gz  it's xvzf
<dr_willis> oomph_,  tar xzvf (z may vary)
<Fiyawerx> trappist: do you have a link for it? :)
<raphink> oomph_: think about `man tar` when you need options/arguments for commands
<omega> But you could also double click on the tarball and drag the files to the directory of your choice.
<omega> Or right-click and select extract.
<raphink> oomph_: even man:/tar in konqueror, it looks nicer :)
<h3sp4wn> tar xvfz or tar xvfj (if you keep the z or the j at the end you don't get mixed up)
<oomph_> ok
<raphink> h3sp4wn: depends whether this is gz or bz2
<raphink> it's not random ;)
<Hawkwind> Hey there raphink
<raphink> hi Hawkwind
<trappist> Fiyawerx: the article doesn't actually exist.  it's just a contentious issue.  my personal rule of thumb is ram x 2
<h3sp4wn> I know its not random at all but if I don't have the j at the end when i am doing a bz2 I always end up not getting it first try
<raphink> hehe
<trappist> h3sp4wn: heh that's pretty good
<dr_willis> i normally set 512mb ram - and rarely have issues.
<Fiyawerx> trappist: thanks again, will try that
<Ank_186> hello - Lotus had its cross-tabluation; Excel has its pivot-table; does anyone know of a Linux spreadsheet application that performs this kind of function?
<dr_willis> i also tend to set up a small swap file on each hard drive i got on a system.. ram x2 - gets to be 'silly' with some mondern systems
<Fiyawerx> well, i have a gig of ram
<Fiyawerx> using my hp media center desktop for this, hehe
<trappist> Fiyawerx: the big linux spreadsheet app is gnumeric.  it's got lots of features, but I don't specifically know about pivot tables etc., but check that one out
<omega> So raphink, the file that is locked is apparently /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<omega> How do I unlock it?
<raphink> yes that's it omega
<trappist> Fiyawerx: my rule of thumb cuts off there - I won't make a swap partition bigger than 1GB
<raphink> omega: delete it
<raphink> it's an empty file
<raphink> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<omega> I believe uniq had a different solution.
<raphink> well
<Fiyawerx> trappist: Ank_186  for the spreadsheet info :)
<raphink> you do as you want
<raphink> removing it works
<raphink> :)
<trappist> oops
<omega> I don't know if his method was better. I just seemed to remember that it was different of what you just said.
<Fiyawerx> well, with any luck i'll be able to answer these questions for someone else someday lol
<trappist> Fiyawerx: the idea is, if you're swapping 1GB, you're probably in an infinite loop and are screwed anyway, so more than 1GB (for most desktop applications) is just a waste of space
<Fiyawerx> gotcha
<Search4Lancer_> grrr..... Kaffeine keeps telling me no audio because the device is busy.... however, nothing is open that would be tying up the audio....?
<raphink> omega: mine is straight but it doesn't break anything
<imachine> Search4Lancer_, artsd ?
<imachine> Search4Lancer_, `use artsd as output for kaffeine
<ubuntu_> blob
<ubuntu_> wtf?
<Search4Lancer_> I haven't the slightest idea what you're talking about... :-P
<[BU] Brizz> does anyone know how to get an mp3 encoder into KAudioCreator?
<raphink> install lame [BU] Brizz
<[BU] Brizz> oh that's what Lame is lol
<[BU] Brizz> I was like "WTF is Lame?"
<[BU] Brizz> lol
<imachine> Search4Lancer_, ps aux |grep artsd in a terminal; if artsd is running, it takes over the sound device. if you dont have a hardware mixer on your card, you cant use anything else unless you do some software mixing which i dont remember the name of in linux
<raphink> [BU] Brizz: which doesn't prevent you from being polite, of course
<imachine> Search4Lancer_, so you ought tu select artsd as output in kaffeine, or whatever you wish to use to play audio.
<oomph_> any of you run the eyebeam sip client?
<[BU] Brizz> hehe thanks raphink
<h3sp4wn> Search4Lancer_: With alot of cards you can get better performance without artsd
<Fiyawerx> has to be ext right?
<raphink> [BU] Brizz: was not about that, but nm ;)
<Fiyawerx> er /
<[BU] Brizz> raphink: I know, I was just showing appreciation which there seems to be little of in here lately lol
<raphink> hehe :)
<mindspit> disqusting error of kded (kde deamon):  Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<mindspit> what shall i do ?
<mindspit> popps out million errors !
<raphink> what eles does it say?
<raphink> argh
<raphink> I'd say kill kded and restart it
<raphink> killall kded && kded
<mindspit> as what user ?
<[BU] Brizz> freak KAudioCreator is frikkin slow
<raphink> mindspit: as yourself
<raphink> kded is a userspace daemon iirc
<raphink> doesn't require to be root
<omega> raphink: Your method failed. I still cannot start adept after removing the file.
<raphink> omega: really?
<raphink> omega: can you run sudo apt-get update ?
<omega> I can.
<omega> But I cannot start adept and update via that, nor can I install software.
<[BU] Brizz> does adpet start?
<omega> Yes, but it gives me the notice that I cannot update or install programs.
<[BU] Brizz> I had that problem the other day...
<[BU] Brizz> isn't there a apt-get --fixinstall command or something?
<Bazzi> adept is seriously bad :-(
<omega> uniq: once gave me a command I could execute which fixed it.
<omega> Yeah, Bazzi. It sucks.
<noiesmo> apt-get -f install or apt-get install --fix-missing
<raphink> you're lucky mornfall is not here today :p
<raphink> noiesmo: that won't remove the lock file
<raphink> iirc
<omega> Why?
<[BU] Brizz> it might
<[BU] Brizz> try running that omega
<raphink> i'd be surprised
<[BU] Brizz> --fix-missin
<[BU] Brizz> g
<omega> It doesn't fix anything.
<raphink> -f is to fix missing dependencies and half installed packages
<[BU] Brizz> yesterday one of the repositories wasn't responding so I ctrl-c it and then Adept wouldn't open and let me do anything
<omega> I wasn't installing any packages, adept just crashed and when I tried to start it again, it gave me that message.
<[BU] Brizz> did you try 'ps aux | grep adept' and see if a process is still running?
<raphink> sudo killall adept
<raphink> then try to launch it again
<omega> no process killed
<omega> I'll just reboot later.
<l3u> Greetings, are there any easy ways to remaster the live cd? I would like to test integrating the vmwareplayer
<raphink> omega: and does apt-get run fine?
<omega> Yes, that's what I told you earlier.
<h3sp4wn> l3u: Its not easy (especially with kubuntu as there is only 4mb free)
<[BU] Brizz> omega: have you tried rebooting?
<omega> That's what I'm going to do later.
<[BU] Brizz> well something has got to be holding a lock
<h3sp4wn> l3u: You can extract the casper/something.squashfs and chroot into it then remake it using mksquashfs
<[BU] Brizz> I think this might be one of those ultra-rare instances where rebooting might help
<l3u> <h3sp4wn>: So I extract, chroot and tweak to my taste, the mksquashfs? Wow, I like that!
<h3sp4wn> l3u: Its in squashfs-tools
<h3sp4wn> l3u: I used this line to make the cd again (so it was bootable) sudo mkisofs -r -V "Custom XUbuntu Live CD" -cache-inodes -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -o /mnt/xubuntu-sam.iso /mnt/isofiles (But I was using xubuntu)
<l3u> <h3sp4wn>: Ok, I will copy out and save. Thx.
<h3sp4wn> l3u: There was something I did to update the md5 checksums but I don't know whether it was needed
<weedar> Grub doesn't show me a menu with the different boot-options, it just wait until the timout has passed and boots the default one. How can I make it show the menu?
<[BU] Brizz> weedar: probably press ESC
<weedar> [BU] Brizz: fine, but I would like it to always show the menu :)
<[BU] Brizz> weedar: ah ;)
<[BU] Brizz> weedar: it's in your menu.lst
<[BU] Brizz> ## hiddenmenu
<[BU] Brizz> # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<[BU] Brizz> #hiddenmenu
<[BU] Brizz> oops
<[BU] Brizz> okay well anyways, comment out that hiddenmenu line in yours
<Search4Lancer_> hurray, I've finally solved my apt problems!
<[BU] Brizz> weedar: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<weedar> thanks [BU] Brizz!
<weedar> I was looking through that file but for some reason I couldn't see it, although it was basically shouting at me :D
<nico8481> lo
<MehAdult> How do I set up an account that doesn't have a password?
<[BU] Brizz> weedar: no problem
<Fiyawerx> ok, doing the dapper install, i went through and created all the partitions im going to need for like /, swap, home, var
<Fiyawerx> and on the next screen, its only giving me an opiton to choose 3 mount points
<Fiyawerx> one has to be / and one swap, and the third i can pick /home, /var, whatever, but i can't do them both
<Fiyawerx> and the partition i made with linux-swap format doesnt even show up as selectable for the swap drive
<oomph_> yeah, I got opera to work with konversation
<oomph_> it was in the KDE settings
<weedar> Fiyawerx: weird problem. I guess a workaround would be to mount /var now and after install copy the contents of /home to the partition you are going to use as home and then mount it "manually"?
<Fiyawerx> it's strange it wont even let me pick the part i did for swap
<Fiyawerx> its only listing 2 primarys (my windows), and 1 logical (the 15 gig part i made for root)
<Fiyawerx> as my "options" to mount
<Fiyawerx> going to reboot and see if it'll do it the second time ok
<Fiyawerx> now that they're all formatted and whatnot
<Fiyawerx> do filesystems like /var and swap have to be logical or primary partitions?
<diiiego> hi there
<l3u>  <h3sp4wn>: Does the ubuntu live perform comparible to knoppix?
<diiiego> somebody has any idea of why when i get in the console mode with ctrl-alt-f1 from KDE, the only thing that i can see is a black screen? it is kinda of a big problem
<diiiego> this problem appeared when i installed the nvidia drivers. Is there anything i can do?
<h3sp4wn> l3u: Its dog slow I think if I was going to use a live cd I would use the kanotix one because it is actually useably quick
<diiiego> muahahahahahahah
<deuce868> couple of questions for you guys. How can I shrink the icons in the kde menu so that I can shrink the menu size down?
<deuce868> and 2) I like to have my IM program on All Desktops. Is there any way to set that on startup of the app?
<HedgeMage> deuce868: What IM program is it? some have an option to "show on all desktops" or "set sticky" or somesuch on startup
<deuce868> HedgeMage, Gaim
<weedar> diiiego: do you also get a blank screen with ctr-alt-f2, ctr-alt-f3 and so on?
<HedgeMage> sorry, I haven't used gaim in a while so I'm not sure.  You can always ask in #gaim or somesuch
<HedgeMage> also, I'm not a huge KDE person, there may be a way to make KDE remember it for you
<diiiego> yes in any combination
<Fiyawerx> wow, well, found out what my partition problem was
<Fiyawerx> guess its a known problem with the formatter in the live cd installer
<Fiyawerx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186309 in case anyones interested
<diiiego> i saw in different forum that the problem is in the xorg.conf...... if i set "nv" the console mode start but if i use the driver "nvidia" i've this problem
<erik__> how can I sync my Nokia 6280 with Kontact (I want to sync addres book and calendar)
<uniq> omega: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock' is the command.
<uniq> that won't help if you have deleted the file, i guess.
<jvz> how do I use cdebootstrap with Ubuntu?  there's absolutely NO friggin' documentation about this damn program
<jpatrick> jvz: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebootstrapChroot
<jvz> thanks
<bobstro> i found the fix for my shift+backspace killing xserver (xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us). i need that to run on every X startup. i'm thinking it should run before user login, so is there a better place than ~/.xsession?
<srunni> hey i have ubuntu and i just installed the "kubuntu-desktop" thing. how do i switch to kde?
<uniq> srunni: depends on if you want the KDE Login Manager, or just want to start KDE from the GNOME Login Manager?
<uniq> bobstro: i recommend keeping it in .xsession
<omega> thanks uniq
<erik__> when trying to mount a memory card I have in KDE, over usb, I get an error saying that sda1 is a bad superblock, what do I do wrong?
<apokryphos> eric__: wrong filetype
<omega> It did do the trick though. :)
<uniq> bobstro: you can however, add it to /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsetup if you really want to run it before KDM shows.
<apokryphos> erik__: *
<bobstro> uniq:  i think it is probably related to my keyboard type not being set correctly during configuration (at the xserver level), since it restarts at gdm or kdm same way (with shift+backspace). i'd like to find the "correct" way to fix it, although this is a workaround.
<omega> Am I right by thinking that if you don't use the display configuration menu in KDE to set up the graphics card and monitors but instead write the files yourself, it'll break the module?
<h3sp4wn> bobstro: The correct way to fix it is don't use Xgl
<bobstro> h3sp4wn:  oh? do you have a pointer for more info?
<erik__> where under /dev do I find my USB connection?
<omega> Resulting in this; http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/brokendisplay.png
<h3sp4wn> bobstro: That only happens with Xgl as far as I know
<bobstro> h3sp4wn:  ah, THANK YOU. i've been searching, but adding "xgl" to the query was the key. i'm reading http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140658. thanks!
<Fiyawerx> and woohoo, i have bootup, lol
<Fiyawerx> now for my wifi and i can eat breakfast
<g-henna> hi everyone!
<g-henna> i am on kubuntu dapper with an ati mobility radeon x700 and until i upgraded to dapper a few days ago, everything went fine with breezy+fglrx
<omega> Hi, Dr. Nick.
<g-henna> now it doesn't do any more :-)
<g-henna> i apt-got the kubuntu fglrx-packages and reworked the xorg.conf as described in the ubuntu wiki. in my xorg.0.log, everything looks fine, no WW or EE lines. and though, fglrxinfo gives "OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org"
<Fiyawerx> after you make a change to /etc/modprobe.d/options, is there a way to reload stuff without rebooting?
<chillfaktor> einer ne kostenlose idee wie man windoof inem fenster komplett emulieren kann? win4lin is kostenpflichtig ...
<Hawkwind> chillfaktor: Mind putting that in English
<Fiyawerx> if you connect to your wireless network with wep via the internet -> Wireless assistant
<Fiyawerx> should it automatically connect if you reboot?
<Fiyawerx> or do you have to do smething special to make it so
<chillfaktor> oh sry! thought it is a german server ... i asked if someone has a good ide how to emulate windows under kubuntu ... you have to pay for win4lin and thats the only prog i know which does ...
<Bazzi> chillfaktor: wine
<chillfaktor> wine is just a console prog, am i right?
<Bazzi> no
<chillfaktor> hm
<chillfaktor> i'll search and install, thanks for this time :)
<Bazzi> you have to add a repository for the latest version though
<Bazzi> and you /need/ the latest version
<chillfaktor> thats the V....???
<chillfaktor> i've installed version 0.0.20050725 ... i think ...
<omega> How can I make my bash completion add an extra space when I auto complete programs? This way I don't have to press space whenever it finds a program.
<Bazzi> 0.9.16 is what's current
<Fiyawerx> or if i could get it to auto-connect on login to kde that'd be fine too
<Fiyawerx> but as it isi need to go in and click the network to join every time
<chillfaktor> damn ... adept seems to have just this version
<chillfaktor> hm i'll search
<chillfaktor> and btw, >>> repository <<<, i don't know this word, sry, and without it, the scentense doesn't has any meaning :D
<jpatrick> !repository
<ubotu> I know nothing about repository
<jpatrick> !repo
<ubotu> I know nothing about repo
<Hawkwind> Repository = A place where apps/debs are kept
<Fiyawerx> oh nice, you have to add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<Fiyawerx> awesome
<Leafw> anyone on powerpc, how can one swap the control and command keys? It's trivial in kubuntu (KDE), but I can't find any keyboard option for that in gnome.
<uniq> leafw: i don't know for GNOME, try #ubuntu.
<uniq> I do it in KDE too :)
<Leafw> uniq : I wanted to try gnome (so far I like it, ehem)
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Leafw> I'm running kubuntu though, with an apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> Leafw: system>prefferences>keyboard shortcuts
<uniq> leafw: that would be much about the same as an Ubuntu installation
<gnomefreak> it might be in admin but im sure prefferences
<Leafw> gnomefreak : not really, for swapping the control there is the caps lock and the alt, but not the "super" or command/apple key.
<Leafw> gnomefreak : when I try to enter command+w for "close window" in the keyboard shortcuts, only the "super" gets entered, the w is always left out (bug?)
<gnomefreak> not sure i didnt see the ppc part of it
* gnomefreak doesnt use shortcuts i find it easier to use scripts
<Leafw> gnomefreak : for closing a window you use a script ?
<gnomefreak> Leafw: ff window?
<gnomefreak> gnome window? irc window?
<uniq> all windows, i guess.
<gnomefreak> i had one that closed ff for me
<Pupeno> [OT]  Can anybody help me understanding a page that is in German: http://tinyurl.com/qgufq it is for renting a house, I don't understand the pricing, is 253.52  by which amount of time ?
<gnomefreak> not gnome windows in general no too damn many different ones
<Leafw> gnomefreak : a "window" in the window manager, not a fake BitchX window or screen (as in screen -r) window or vim/emacs window.
<Leafw> gnomefreak : do you know which modX key is control? mod1 or mod2 ?
<uniq> you want a shortcut to close a window, like alt+f4.
<Leafw> or os it its own ?
<Leafw> uniq : alt+f4 is windows, I'm used to control+w
<Leafw> well, command+w
<gnomefreak> Leafw: not off hand but im wondering if you cant configure it in xorg.config
<uniq> leafw: i know, but that's the function you want, right?
<uniq> leafw: with 'xmodmap' in terminal/konsole you get the mods listed.
<Leafw> gnomefreak : I am thinking of a xmodmap, but I never found the docs for which key is which and remains part sourcery
<Leafw> uniq : yes.
<gnomefreak> mod4
<uniq> leafw: 'xev' will tell you the keycode of your key.
<gnomefreak> mod4=superkey
<andyakadum> anyone know how to install headless?
<gnomefreak> andyakadum: you have to have some type of screen connected to it to install it you can pull it off after its set up
<andyakadum> um... thats a problem for me
<gnomefreak> andyakadum: how are you gonna choose an option without seeing what they are?
<Leafw> gnomefreak : ok thanks.
<Fiyawerx> what the heck
<andyakadum> Maybe I could install on the drive using an external enclousure that fit it in?
<|lostbyte|> Help !
<Fiyawerx> after doing the first set of updates my lan card went away :(
<|lostbyte|> I need to know why i am getting so slow speed..
<h3sp4wn> andyakadum: You can use the netboot/mini.isoto install over a serial console
<|lostbyte|> Adsl connection..
* gnomefreak would take the screen you are using now and put it on the other pc to install and set up than your done
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: slow doing what?
<Fiyawerx> hmm this is not good
* h3sp4wn would use serial console and connect using minicom from a laptop using a serial cable (If there is no video card then it defaults to console=/dev/ttyS0
<ueulo> Hello,whats the command for edit in console i use kubuntu
<chillfaktor> insttaled wine, started xwine with sudo, bound the setup.exe of the windows cd and the program hangs up :D i'll try and try ... oh i love linux ^^
<gnomefreak> ueulo: you can use sudo kate /path/to/file
<Fiyawerx> anyone know what would cause a wifi card to just not show up anymore?
<ueulo> thx gnomefreak
<h3sp4wn> You should use kdesu over sudo for gui apps
<uniq> ueulo: in konsole you can use 'editor' too. (editor defaults to 'nano' in kubuntu.)
<gnomefreak> yes i forgot kate was qt
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak, need you help dude.. my speed is only 100 Kbps which is really 256 kbps
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak, I need to you help me debug this..
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: doing what? downloading? browsing web? uploading?
<Fiyawerx> hm this worked fine yesterday too, don't want to reinstall again
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: if its only downloading try a different mirror
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak, tryed siff files..
<|lostbyte|> diff*
<|lostbyte|> and also bandwidth test.. all result in the same..
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: maybe ISP is having issues?
<h3sp4wn> If it works under mandriva properly - have a look at how it is configured there and compare it to how it is setup now
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: reset modem/reboot is internal modem and see if it fixes it
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak, Nope ! I called.. and they said everything is normal..
<gnomefreak> s/is/if
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak, Done that 7 times.
<gnomefreak> brb drink
<Fiyawerx> anyone using netgear wg311v2 card?
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak, Go Ahead.. i'll be right here. Just While ou drink think about my problem..
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: are you on a duel boot system?
<h3sp4wn> Fiyawerx: It is prism 54 based ?
<dontknow> how can i kill a <defunct> process ?
<gnomefreak> dontknow: find the pid of it and kill -9 <pid>
<dontknow> i tried
<gnomefreak> reboot?
<dontknow> dont like that option :(
<gnomefreak> either do i but if kill -9 <pid> wont kill it good luck
<dontknow> pff :(
<uniq> dontknow: you'll have to find it's parent or child
<dontknow> ?
<gnomefreak> what is the app
<Fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: not sure how to tell, it was just working perfect 2 minutes ago until i did the adept updates
<dontknow> the bittorent didnt work
<dontknow> so i closed it
<Fiyawerx> now when i go to system settings i only see eth0
<dontknow> but the proces was still runing
<gnomefreak> dontknow: azureus?
<dontknow> so i killed it from terminal
<dontknow> bittornado
<gnomefreak> ah
<h3sp4wn> Fiyawerx: does it appear if you run /sbin/ifconfig -a
<dontknow> after killing it
<dontknow> its this : 22103 ?        Zl     4:41 [btdownloadgui]  <defunct>
<gnomefreak> dontknow: try killall bittornado
<uniq> dontknow: ps -ef --forest | less
<h3sp4wn> Fiyawerx: You haven't just changed to the 686 kernel or anything have you ?
<uniq> dontknow: find it's connection and kill it.
<Fiyawerx> i just booted, logged in, connected it to my network, and ran apt-get update and installed what it wanted to
<Fiyawerx> fresh install
<Fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: doesn't show on ifconfig -a, no
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> hey , whats the command to install stuff from tar.bz2?
<uniq> n0cturnal-fiend: depends. you can unpack it with 'tar -jxvf file.tar.bz2' in konsole.
<h3sp4wn> Fiyawerx: It is not using ndiswrapper or any restricted fimware as far as you know
<dontknow> uniq: it is in kdeinit :)
<dontknow> does it mean i have to restart pc ?
<uniq> n0cturnal-fiend: to install it you'll need to read som documentation. INSTALL or README are often included. Take a look at it.
<Fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: correct
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> uniq: looking , ty
<Fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: i had to change one setting to get it to work the first time, in /etc/modprobe.d/options
<Fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: it was still showing up at least, now its like its not even there
<uniq> dontknow: no, try to kill the kdeinit process. 'kill -9 pidmake sure you use the correct pid, and nothing like 'killall -9 kdeinit' or something.
<dontknow> k
<uniq> dontknow: that's 'kill -9 pid'
<Fiyawerx> damn, was hoping to have access running from work now i have a whole new problem
<Fiyawerx> lspci shows it, but i don't even know where to start troubleshooting something like this one
<gnomefreak> Fiyawerx: the network manager doesnt show it?
<Fiyawerx> correct, gnomefreak
<Fiyawerx> it did until i rebooted
<stallion88> hi everybody
<Fiyawerx> in KInfoCenter
<Dragoonz> hello everyone
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> does anyone know which file needs to be executed to strat swiftfox?
<Fiyawerx> its showing right, but says "Subsystem: Netgear: Unknown device 4c00
<uniq> fiyawerx: sounds like your driver doesn't get loaded.
<Dragoonz> anyone here using AD and winbind to authenicate users?
<stallion88> im having some troubles with listening music using audiphones
<Fiyawerx> figures, just when im running out fo time, too hehe
<Fiyawerx> no clue what updated that broke it tho
<uniq> probably a kernel upgrade. did it use drivers from restricted-modules or something like that?
<Fiyawerx> i uncommented all the stuff in my etc/apt/sources.list that couldn't verify during initial setup and ran apt-get update, so it did a bunch, and then splat
<Fiyawerx> not sure how to tell
<Fiyawerx> i think there was something in the update for the kenrel tho
<gnomefreak> Fiyawerx: are you on 2.6.15-23 or -25
<uniq> fiyawerx: do you use i386, k7 or i686 kernel image?
<Fiyawerx> i386
<Fiyawerx> how do i tell, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Fiyawerx: uname -r
<Fiyawerx> 2.6.15-25-386
<gnomefreak> try booting into 2.6.15-23 to find out if its kernel or not ;)
<Fiyawerx> will do
<uniq> fiyawerx: then try to install 'linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-386'
<Leafw> uniq : there used to be a java 1.5 package for ppc, where is it? multiverse ?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone using swiftfox?
<gnomefreak> yes that first
<gnomefreak> Leafw: java is in multiverse yes
<uniq> leafw: hmm.. i use one i downloaded and installed from IBM.
<uniq> gnomefreak: 1.5 for powerpc?
<gnomefreak> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java For the runtime sun java install sun-java5-jre from the multiverse repository
<Leafw> uniq : me too, the 1.4.2, but there was a 1.5 I installed and removed, and now I can't find it anymore.
<uniq> leafw: hang on.
<Fiyawerx> gnomefreak: yep
<Fiyawerx> works fine in 23
<uniq> leafw: i have ibm-j2re1.5 installed, but it's not in the official repositories.
<Leafw> the ubotu java ubuntu help page doesn't list it
<Leafw> uniq : where did you get it from (ibm pages are cluttered)
<gnomefreak> nope just java-package
<Fiyawerx> uniq: can i install that package while booted into the 23 kernel?
<uniq> leafw: you have to get it from IBM and make the .deb yourself, with 'java-package' installed, and 'make-jpkg downloaded-file'
<gnomefreak> you have to get it from ibm if im reading thsi right
<uniq> fiyawerx: sure.
<Fiyawerx> anyone know the open sshd package offhand?
<uniq> yes, you will have to get it yourself, from IBM.
<uniq> fiyawerx: openssh-server
* gnomefreak always gets java from sun i dont normally play with the one in multiverse anymore
<Fiyawerx> hmm can't seem to find that package uniq
<gnomefreak> Fiyawerx: did you isntall it?
<bachstudies> hi everyone...I'm getting the following message when trying to update my repository list: W: GPG error: ftp://cipherfunk.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4CF19C3233BAC1B3
<gnomefreak> install even
<Fiyawerx> gnomefreak: restricted modules?
<gnomefreak> bachstudies: give me a sec ill help you with that
<bachstudies> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> Fiyawerx: no sorry i was thinking the ssh-server
<Fiyawerx> yes
<gnomefreak> Fiyawerx: i think you have to be booted to the kernel to install its modules package
<Fiyawerx> uniq: i only see linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-*
<Fiyawerx> oh
<slow-motion> re
<Fiyawerx> hmm, thats gonna be a problem tehn, cus the network wont work heh
<gnomefreak> ok bach ill type the command you paste/type it in terminal?
<bachstudies> sure
<Fiyawerx> oh well, can leave it in 23 for now i guess
<gnomefreak> bachstudies: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 33BAC1B3
<gnomefreak> let me know when doen
<bachstudies> gnomefreak: ok done
<gnomefreak> bachstudies: gpg --export --armor 33BAC1B3 | sudo apt-key add -
<uniq> fiyawerx: to make your network work you need to boot into the -23 kernel.
<Fiyawerx> uniq: i did, but then i don't see the -25 restricted modules to install
<gnomefreak> bachstudies: make sure you use the - at the end
<Fiyawerx> only -23
<Dragoonz> has anyone ever ran across volume /dev/evms/hdb1 need to be activated in there logs.
<Fiyawerx> which are up to date
<uniq> fiyawerx: does your network work in -23?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone using swiftfox?
<bachstudies> gnomefreak: brilliant...seems to have done the trick
<gnomefreak> bachstudies: if it says OK your good
<bachstudies> gnomefreak: i used easyubuntu and shouldn't that register all the keys for me?
<gnomefreak> bachstudies: i dont know but i doubt it
<Fiyawerx> uniq: yes
<bachstudies> gnomefreak: there is also this error message: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/./Release: No MD5Sum entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/people.ubuntu.com_%7ejbailey_snapshot_bzr_._Release
<uniq> fiyawerx: then in konsole: 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install linux-resitrcted-modules-386'
<Fiyawerx> uniq: already newest version
<gnomefreak> bachstudies: do you plan on uploaded sources to launchpad for the devel team?
<Fiyawerx> uniq: if i browse for restricted-modules in adept, i only see the ones for -23
<uniq> fiyawerx: can't be, i can see that -25 is available here.
<bachstudies> gnomefreak: nope!
<gnomefreak> uniq: he has to be in that kernel
<gnomefreak> bachstudies: iirc thats all that repo holds is software for that
<Fiyawerx> and when i'm in that kernel i cant apt-get because no network
<gnomefreak> Fiyawerx: what kernel are you in?
<Fiyawerx> -23
<uniq> gnomefreak: not to install the packages.
<gnomefreak> uniq: for the restricted mods he does
<uniq> apt can't control that.
<bobstro> does update-manager not auto-run under kubuntu? is there an "offical" way to turn it on?
<gnomefreak> they are only released with kernel version
<uniq> it will simply pull the kernel it depends on too.
<uniq> if it's not already installed.
<Fiyawerx> well nothing for 25 is listed
<uniq> fiyawerx: do you have 'linux-restricted-modules-386' installed? if not, please install it.
<Fiyawerx> uniq: yes i do
<Fiyawerx> and also linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386
<uniq> fiyawerx: do you have dapper-security repositories enabled?
<Fiyawerx> yes
<uniq> fiyawerx: ok, run 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386'
<bachstudies> gnomefreak: thanks for all your help anyway!
<omega> oomph_: Did you figure out how to make opera open a new tab yet?
<chillfaktor> bazzi?
<Bazzi> ya?
<totof> hi everybody
<Fiyawerx> uniq: newest version already
<chillfaktor> could you open a query pls, don't wanna flood the chan ^^
<Fiyawerx> and if i check it in adept, its version 2.16.15.22
<uniq> fiyawerx: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-386|grep -i installed
<totof> I'm looking for some help about kubuntu please
<Fiyawerx> unable to locate package
<uniq> totof: please just ask in the channel.
<totof> uniq: I do not understand what you are asking me
<uniq> fiyawerx: .22 is not the newest one. .23 is.
<Leafw> uniq : I've been through 20 pages for registering and these bastards have yet taken me to a java ibm page
<chillfaktor> bazzi, when i mount the cd, and start the setup.exe of winxp with xwine, he starts to install, but in the middle of the installation he says he has a wrong filesystem to write on, you know the problem?
<totof> uniq: (sorry I am french and I'm quite a noob in IRC and linux)
<Leafw> it's ridiculous
<uniq> totof: you're looking for help about kubuntu, I ask you to please just ask your question when ever you are ready :)
<Fiyawerx> uniq: 23 is installed also
<Fiyawerx> but ther is no 25 available
<chillfaktor> i'm not able to tell him where to install it ...
<Bazzi> chillfaktor: you didnt get the concept of wine... wine IS windows, no need to install windows
<H0gan> I just installed the latest version of Kubuntu and I am trying to connect to the internet via dialup, however when I open Kppp dial-up program I get an error saying that it cannot read the resolv.conf from /ect it ask that an Administrtor add it but how do I go about it? Also, how do I get it to find my modem?
<chillfaktor> yeah i know :D but i know that it is able to run windows in a window under linux ...
<uniq> fiyawerx: the version numbers are kind of confusing. as linux-restricted-modules-386 is versioned 2.6.15.23 and depends on linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-386 which is the version you want.
<chillfaktor> thats what i'm searching for ...
<gnomefreak> chillfaktor: just windows apps
<Fiyawerx> uniq: ok linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-386 is not listed anywhere
<Fiyawerx> for me to choose
<Bazzi> chillfaktor: use vmware for that.
<gnomefreak> chillfaktor: vmware can install windows xp
<Leafw> uniq : do you have the 1.5.0 tar ?
<chillfaktor> thx a lot! (my guru :D)
<Fiyawerx> im going to have to just leave it running in 23 for now, late for work :)
<totof> uniq: you mean you want a precise question? Or you mean I have to wait until the current problem is solved? Or you mean maybe I'm not in the right channel?
<uniq> h0gan: open konsole, and execute this command: 'sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf' now you have a /etc/resolv.conf file.
<gnomefreak> totof: what is the problem?
<H0gan> Thanks uniq.
<Fiyawerx> is there a way to download the package manually, reboot into -25, and install it with dpkg?
<gnomefreak> Fiyawerx: you can get the file from packages.ubuntu.com
<uniq> totof: ask whenever you are ready. You don't have to wait till the current problems are solved. It's easier for us to help you if you ask precise questions.
<Fiyawerx> gnomefreak: thanks, i'll try that a bit later, gotta head to work now
<totof> (sorry for the flood) my problem is that I'd like to use the command "make" and I do not know how to install or what to do to make my system recognize it
<uniq> fiyawerx: i can't understand why your system doesn't find the correct package, as security.ubuntu.com doesn't have mirrors.
<uniq> and i can see the correct version from all my test boxes.
<rohan> i removed stuff from startup like lvm and evms using sysv-rc-conf and now during shutdown, the usplash doesnt go all the way to the right, it goes about mid way, which is damn confusing .. how can such a thing like removing services break it ?!
<chillfaktor> vmware 4.5 is the latest one? or vmware workstation?
<chillfaktor> 4.5 hm?
<gnomefreak> i guess
<chillfaktor> kk
<gnomefreak> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<gnomefreak> that will help you install it
<chillfaktor> cool :D
<Bazzi> vmware server 1.0.0 is the latest
<Bazzi> and greatest
<chillfaktor> kk
<uniq> totof: in konsole, run 'sudo apt-get install build-essenti' - that will install a compiler and make for you.
<totof> uniq:  thank you very much
<uniq> totof: correction: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<totof> understood
<uniq> :)
<chillfaktor> "Firstly you need to buy a license to use the VMWare software, and then ......" <<< :/ a must-be?
<uniq> leafw: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/java/jdk/linux/download.html
<Bazzi> chillfaktor it's free
<chillfaktor> oh ok :)
<spintaro> I have a friend that has a windows RAID set up under Nvidia drivers, that is having a problem mounting his RAID under linux, any ideas on what to do?
<omega> oomph_: I figured it out. It's so stupid. =P
<fiyawerx> ls
<|lostbyte|> Is ivp4 a module ?
<|lostbyte|> ipv4
<fiyawerx> anyone using freenx?
<nico8481> sometimes when i try to edit the text in the "find" input (right from the address bar), i position the cursor then try to write something, and the cursor automatically goes to the end of the text, adding what i type to the end of that text instead of where i positioned the cursor myself... anyone see what i mean/has the same problem?
<nico8481> (in konqueror)
<nico8481> the "google" input
<fiyawerx> uniq: you still there? I think i know why i didn't see those updates, I do have the security repositories enabled, but not the restricted ones, I think
<spintaro> !partition
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<spintaro> !mount
<uniq> fiyawerx: ah, that explains it.
<fiyawerx> so i just add the words restricted after main on the security lines, right?
<uniq> fiyawerx: you want: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<spintaro> whats the command for the mounting partitions help page?
<uniq> spintaro: "man fstab" or "man mount" is it one of them?
<Dragoonz-also> I think i have found a problem and i need to know how to resolve it... mainly i don't think that samba or winbind is running when i boot normally
<Dragoonz-also> how would i go about making sure that Winbind and Samba start in the correct order
<Dragoonz-also> and just fyi i'm trying to authenicate to AD and i'm about to use kinit username to get a kerberos key .. can see with klist
<fiyawerx> do you still have that package name available that i needed? linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25
<spintaro> Where is the web page that has the fstab help on it?
<omeow> What do you want to do?
<omeow> Perhaps you mean this? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Windows
<H0gan> Anyone know how to connect to the internet using KPPP? Iv read the Handbook but it doesn't help much.
<spintaro> Yep thanks omewo
<slow-motion> bbl
<H0gan> ...or does anyone know how to check your modem with Kubuntu?
<ilgattotrino> H0gan: try lspci wich kind of modem?
<H0gan> Well, I checked using windows and it said Comm3
<H0gan> However, when I choose a comm3 modem type on Kubuntu it says it doesn't exist in /dev/
<ilgattotrino> H0gan: try lspci in konsole
<NKjoep> hi ppl
<ilgattotrino> H0gan: sorry, but the modem is pci or usb?
<NKjoep> kaffeine is very slow with vids... what can i do to speed it up?
<NKjoep> any tips? :)
<H0gan> Modem: ATI Tech. inc ATI SB4000 - AC'97 modem controller (rev02)
<ilgattotrino> H0gan: it should work
<H0gan> But what should I use under 'Modem Device'?
<fiyawerx> uniq: after installing that restricted modules for -25, should that be it, or will i have to reconfigure something after reboot?
<fiyawerx> im afraid to reboot if there's more i have to do, as i won't be able to ssh back in hehe
<ilgattotrino> H0gan: try to find in kinfocenter
<fiyawerx> but if just installing that package may do it, i'll give it a shot
<H0gan> ilgattotrino: hmmm, ok.
<ilgattotrino> H0gan: if you are luky it can say you wich tty is connected to te modem...
<fiyawerx> oh well, here goes nothing
<fiyawerx> uniq: woohoo, up and running on -25, that did it
<H0gan> When I try connect with any of the tty modem devices it just says Modem Busy :\
<ilgattotrino> H0gan: you can have a look also at the /var/log/messages file to see if it says where your modem is connected
<DaSkreech>  /j #kopete
<Dragoonz-also> does anyone here authenicate with a AD server for there users to login... i'm having trouble, i can get to it from single/recover mode and browse windows shares... i can not boot to the KDE login how ever and get logged in.
<H0gan> Nah no luck there either. I'll just have to wait until next week when I get my wireless set up, should be able to find that connect. Thanks anyway ilgattotrino. :)
<ilgattotrino> de nada
* ilgattotrino is away: Away at the moment
<fiyawerx> hmm nice nomachine released a free 2 session nx server, gonna give that a shot
<InteliWasp> any linux gods available to help me compile a wireless card driver?
<InteliWasp> have i scared everyone away?
<|lostbyte|> Help !
<|lostbyte|> Need to know what possiblites can decrease internet speed ?
<robotgeek> InteliWasp: which card?
<fiyawerx> what advantages are there to using ndiswrapper? I find lots of posts about people using it to get their netgear card working, but mine works fine
<fiyawerx> same card, even
<InteliWasp> robotgeek: i finaly found the source code for my orinoco card
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone using swiftfox?
<admin_> hello, does anyone know how to get the Trash on the desktop?
<wodger> as far as i under ndiswrapper is to get wireless cards running. when no linux drivers exist
<fiyawerx> i wonder why everyones using it for the netgear wg311v2 then
<wodger> pass
<mike_student> anyone know how to put trash on the desktop?
<wodger> i've used wireless for mac's and windows but this kubuntu is on a box that isn't wireless
<fiyawerx> holy crap
<fiyawerx> i am in heaven
<fiyawerx> just installed nx and its working perfect, did it from the new deb's
<wodger> cool
<fiyawerx> and it IS fast
<mike_student> can someone please help me - i have a simple query...
<wodger> ask away maybe some one will no may be they will not mike
<mike_student> okie dokie
<mike_student> im using the new dapper drake version of kubuntu - any ideas how to get the trash applet onto the deskop?
<bachstudies> does anyone know how to choose between two soundcards in kubuntu dapper? If I wanted a particular program to use my 2nd card how would i do it?
<cossidhon> Hi, my tools menu in konqueror is suddenly empty. Any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> bachstudies: tell it to use /dev/audio1 or /dev/dsp1 depending on the application
<inteliwasp> ok back
<bachstudies> h3sp4wn: when i start kde my 2nd card is default on the kmixer. Can I change that?
<h3sp4wn> bachstudies: Somewhere in system settings sound system
<fiyawerx> do you guys use gaim for your instant messenging needs?
<h3sp4wn> why not kopete - at least it is kde native (I don't use im()
<fiyawerx> oh, ok will try that, not familiar with all the K apps yet
<fiyawerx> just getting used to it now
<fiyawerx> and right now im a _very_ happy person :)
<bachstudies> h3sp4wn: which one should i choose?
<bachstudies> h3sp4wn: OSS or ALSS enlightenment etc???
<alessandro_> Hi guys, a question: where kmail store it's local folders?
<Hawkwind> I seem to be having an issue with the Kubuntu alternate installer.  It gets to the point of installing the kubuntu-desktop and it shows in alt-f4 that it's trying to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com and it can't as there is nothing there
<Hawkwind> How can I get past this issue to finish the install ?
<h3sp4wn> bachstudies: ALSA
<slow-motion> re
<MrObvious> alessandro_: .kmail?
<MrObvious> I've never used it
<Hawkwind> Anyone have any ideas on this issue ?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> can k3b convert from flac to wav on the fly while burning a cd'
<alessandro_> Found it! The path (for me) is: /home/alessandro/.kde/share/apps/kmail
<MrObvious> Hawkwind: You think I would? :p
<Hawkwind> MrObvious: No.  Just seems someone here should be able to answer the question
<Hawkwind> This is going to drive me right back to Mandriva, which I do NOT want to do
<fiyawerx> thanks for the kopete suggestion, i can get used to this
<bachstudies> sorry another question...I'm trying to use tapioca (gtalk client) in dapper. I can clearly hear the other person but they can only hear very distorted noises (not even words). Any ideas?
<Hawkwind> I seem to be having an issue with the Kubuntu alternate installer.  It gets to the point of installing the kubuntu-desktop and it shows in alt-f4 that it's trying to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com and it can't as there is nothing there
<Hawkwind> How can I get past this issue to finish the install ?
<fiyawerx> bachstudies: does your mic work with other programs?
<bachstudies> yep
<chillfaktor> Bazzi, i don't find a download link 4 vmware server 1.0, do you know where i'm able to get it faster as searching another 2 1/2 hours? ^^
<bachstudies> audacity
<bachstudies> fiyawerx: sorry yes audacity
<fiyawerx> bachstudies: np, sorry, was just a thought, still new to a lot of this :)
<chillfaktor> if not, doesn't matter ... but my be ... *hope* :P
<chillfaktor> my be > maybe -.-'
<bachstudies> fiyawerx: any other ideas?
<fiyawerx> bachstudies: sorry, not sure, if you hang around someone may know tho, these guys have been great
<fiyawerx> if it's a general question not specific to kde, might try in #ubuntu too, seems a little more active there usually
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> can k3b convert from flac to wav on the fly while burning a cd'
<NoUse> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd I believe so
<Bazzi> chillfaktor: by learning how to read
<chillfaktor> :)
<Bazzi> vmware -> products -> free virtualization -> vmware server
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> NoUse: have u used swiftfox by any channce?
<chillfaktor> hm ok ... i found it as first, but don't wanna reg. ... ok i see, i will reg to get it...
<Bazzi> it's free afterall ;)
<jeff_> how do add an app to the kicker?
<BlankB> !gam_server
<ubotu> I know nothing about gam_server
<jpatrick> jeff_: right click -> add app to panel
<jeff_> i dont want it on the panel but int menue
<jpatrick> alt-f2 -> "kmenuedit"
<chillfaktor> got it -.-'
<chillfaktor> 100mb
<fiyawerx> what irc client do you guys like?
<jeff_> can i find the Kmenu folder and drop the app into it?
<thompa> im having problems still getting 1440x900
<thompa> i use konversation
<merak> konversation is great
<wodger> konversation seems reasonbly okay if maybe a bit simple?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is there a search engine for dependencies?
<wodger> but for light use seems good
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> like net based
<BlankB> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ?
<jeff_> kubuntu is not ready for the desktop
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> BlankB: nope , im looking for libplc4 and other , cant find it
<jpatrick> jeff_: /usr/share/applications/
<merak> is there a need for search engin for dependencies when you have adept?
<BlankB> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: did you want to see what it depends on or a package that depends on it?
<fiyawerx> simple works for me hehe
<fiyawerx> im using irssi in konsole atm
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> BlankB: no i need that package, other app depends on that package , its not in the ubuntu repos
<BlankB> libnspr4: usr/lib/libplc4.so
<merak> try this http://apt-get.org/
<merak> to find extra repos
<Lunar_Raven> why would you need to do that jeff?
<Lunar_Raven> right click menu + edit menu
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> BlankB: oh yeah , i got it , hmmmm?
<Lunar_Raven> err, menu editor
<BlankB> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: there is a app called apt-file. you can do things like apt-file search libplc4   that will tell you all the packages that contain that file.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> BlankB: k , ty , i downloaded swiftfox and dont know how to start it ,
<BlankB> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: you can just do: /path/to/application/filename
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> BlankB: is swiftbox-bin a file that should be executed?
<BlankB> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: probably... I would have to see it to be sure. Sometimes things like swiftfox will come with a files called 'swiftfox' and 'swiftbox-bin' swiftfox would be a shell script that properly starts swiftfox-bin.
<fiyawerx_> trying out konversation now
<fiyawerx_> anyone know how i get default links like from here to open in firefox?
<h3sp4wn> in kcontrol it is KDE Components -> component chooser -> webbrowser (probably something similar in system settings in kubuntu
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> what does this command do ?  ./
<fiyawerx_> run from here, basically
<BlankB> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: ./filename would call the file located in '.' which is current working directory. just like '../filename' would call a file in the parent directory.
<fiyawerx_> thats a better explanation :)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> call , means execute?
<fiyawerx_> yep
<fiyawerx_> instead of searching the path for the command it'll look in your current directory
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ok,ty
<fiyawerx_> hmm
<fiyawerx_> need to play with some themes soon i think, hehe
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> BlankB: the apt-file command , it sais not found ,
<BlankB> sudo apt-get install apt-file
<BlankB> !gamin
<ubotu> I know nothing about gamin
<jme__> this is like a little child :)
<BlankB> !being more smart ubotu.
<ubotu> I know nothing about being more smart ubotu.
<jme__> !english because i should have said smarter and not more smart :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about english because i should have said smarter and not more smart :)
* jme__ is toying with bot too :)
<BlankB> xactly.
<gnomefreak> please play witht he bot in /msg
<xst> For some reason I have no sound in firefox/flash when I booted today. I have earlier fixed that problem by editing /etc/firefox/firefoxrc but now its nonfunctioning again. Any idea why?
<omeow> oomph_: If you're still around, here's the wiki page I wrote; http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Browsers_and_Konversation
<jme__> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> jme__: ?
<BlankB> So does anybody know about this gamin / gam_server thingy. It eats up tons of ram and cpu some times. I found /etc/gamin/gaminrc but I dont see any docs that really tell what to do.
<gnomefreak> use /msg ubotu <factoid> to play with him
<jme__> gnomefreak: sorry i was under the impressing you talked to me :)
<jme__> gnomefreak: i wont disturb you anymore :) i promise :)
<gnomefreak> i was talking to everyone playing it
<BlankB> I want to disable gamin or or tell it to not use certain paths.
<BlankB> I started it...sorry.
<jme__> gnomefreak: oh so you were talking to me :)
<jme__> gnomefreak: so care to explain ?
<farous> TheHighChild: do you have freq-scaling on your pc and do you have powernowd package installed
<gnomefreak> jme__: the bot is not a toy here ill have it come from the bot himself
<gnomefreak> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<fiyawerx_> gnomefreak: figured out my problem before, i was missing "restricted" from the repository entry
<farous> sorry wrong room
<gnomefreak> !msg the bot
<ubotu> I know nothing about msg the bot
<fiyawerx_> installed it from -23, rebooted and prayed it came back up, and here i am :)
<TheHighChild> farous: Not sure what frequency scaling is
<farous> TheHighChild: sorry wrong msg this was for another room
<jme__> gnomefreak: this is an opinion :)
<gnomefreak> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<gnomefreak> jme__: no this is the rules of the bots owner
<jme__> gnomefreak: and who is this bot owner ?
<jme__> (23:38:15) gnomefreak: !msg the bot <- i will denonce you too :)
<gnomefreak> Seveas: is the bot owner
<xst> After upgrading I get the following error when logging in: The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly. (KDE panel). What to do?
<jme__> ok in short this was a moment of silent, so i feel free to play with it :)
<jme__> gnomefreak: but i appreciate your input :)
<jme__> and dont forget, ubuntu has a meaning :)
<nalioth> jme__: of course it does
<shulman> I managed to lose the tracker bar in kaffeine... how can I get it back?
<jme__> nalioth: yep and i do like it :)
<nalioth> we have #ubuntu-trivia to fill with static (you can play with the bot there as much as you like)
<jme__> so it is good to remember it :)
<fiyawerx_> ok, so now i got a remote running, im and irc, i have no clue what i want to do
<jme__> nalioth: ah ok. nope i dont play with bot :) it was just an reaction in a moment of silence :)
<nalioth> jme__: ok
<jme__> so nobody get disturbed, as it was silent :)
<jme__> ok lets close this subject :)
<fiyawerx_> after getting used to 1280x1024, 1024x768 feels so small
<gnomefreak> fiyawerx: 1024x768 should veiw bigger
<fiyawerx_> can you make kopete not show in the task bar, but stay in the system tray?
<ChefWill_> fiyawerx: it already does that
<fiyawerx_> mine shows in the taskbar at the bottom too
<omeow> How do I stop konqueror's 1 click behavior? I want to double click stuff.
<ChefWill_> fiyawerx click the X
<xwolf-> it's kde's 1-click behavior
<omeow> Yes, I know. I want to change it.
<fiyawerx_> ChefWill_: oh, thanks, thought that may have just closed it closed it :)
<BlankB> omeow: K - > System Settings -> Mouse - Icons (check double -clic)
<ChefWill_> nope
<omeow> Ah thanks.
<omeow> I've got one more question. How do I disable the trashbin? I don't want to use it.
<omeow> Previously I just swapped keybinds around. But surely there's a way?
#kubuntu 2006-06-24
<BlankB> omeow: in Konqueror unser setting -> configure konqueror - behavior. there is a checkbox to add a delete without the trashbin.
<fiyawerx_> oh hey, what am i on here twice hehe
<gnomefreak> fiyawerx: screen?
<omeow> BlankB: Isn't that just for confirmation?
<gnomefreak> fiyawerx_: are you using screen?
<fiyawerx_> i was, i had forgot about it :)
<fiyawerx_> i switched to konversation and forgot about the screen
<gnomefreak> ;)
<BlankB> omeow: the one for Show 'Delete' context menu...allows a delete on mens that overrides the trashcan. I dont know how to disable the trashcan altogether.
<fiyawerx> is there a way to reset your freenode password
<omeow> Oh well. I guess I'll just rebind the keys. :) Thanks anyway.
<gnomefreak> !freenode > fiyawerx
<omeow> Or maybe I can just ask in #kde
<gnomefreak> fiyawerx: i think you need a staffer but read the link ubotu sent you to be sure
<BlankB> omeow: according to that its shift + delete
<fiyawerx> gnomefreak: ty again
<gnomefreak> yw
<omeow> BlankB: Yes, I know.
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> i need help getting my sound to work
<slow-motion> n8
<mr_binary> can sumone tell me how to install programs that r not in adept
<omeow> mr_binary: You download the .deb packages and then right-click on them, select Kubuntu package menu and select install package.
<bojan> i booted my computer and my resolution is 640x480 @ 60Hz, and I cant change it
<mr_binary> cool
<mr_binary> tx
<bojan> it used to be like 1400xsomething
<bojan> @ 70ish
<bojan> it used to be 1400x1050
<bojan> when I go to display, it doesnt have any other ersolutions or refresh rates now
<bojan> anyone have any ideas?
<fiyawerx> bojan: i think dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is what you're looking for
<bojan> but it worked yesturday fine =[
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> but it doesnt work now
<fiyawerx> should i be using a 686 kernel?
<bojan> is that a command dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<fiyawerx> bojan: yep, sudo it from konsole and should ask you questions about how you want your setup
<bojan> what kind of questions cuz i am not sure about my settings
<bojan> what they were
<bojan> i just know what resolution
<fiyawerx> I don't remember specifically off the top of my head, I went through it and don't remember anything too hard, most specific info you can get off the back of your monitor
<fiyawerx> if you don't want to try it may have to wait for someone with more knowledge to come around
<omeow> bojan: When you're doing that setup, you're required to know the horizontal and vertical refresh rate of your monitor.
<bojan> would that be in my monitor manual
<omeow> bojan: Most certainly.
<driz_> hey
<bojan> in my xorg.conf it seems to know my monitor ok, but I am not sure if it's complete
<omeow> It'll also ask which graphics card you have.
<driz_> wiw
<Tommy2k4> how do i stop it changing windows when i scroll mousewheel over task bar
<zym0tic> hello you all :)
<zym0tic> is there someone who can tell me why kaffeine and amarok can't play mp3's via smb://
<zym0tic> it worked fine in kubuntu 5.10 but not in 6.06
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> because mp3s are evil
<edu> hi!
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> hi!
<zym0tic> gege i know but people are evil to but we need each other
<edu> i'm having problems deleting a package... could anyone help me? please
<h3sp4wn> which package ?
<zym0tic> at least I need a smart one now
<edu> xorg-flgrx-driver
<h3sp4wn> why ? don't you need it ?
<edu> it is about libGL.so.1
<edu> yup
<h3sp4wn> Did easyubuntu install it when it was not necessary ?
<edu> it's bad installed, (an ati driver...)
<edu> No, I installed it
<edu> following a tutorial
<kuzmaster> how can i get kubuntu 6.06 to see a printer on the network?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> do apt-get remove ? maybe?
<edu> but i did a bad step, and i selected "Dapper" option, when i had to select "6.06"
<edu> I have already done that
<fiyawerx> that reminds me need to take a potshot at some nvidia drivers
<zym0tic> dapper == 6.06
<edu> yup
<edu> i know
<edu> but it has crashed
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ohh , try apt-get -purge
<edu> the drivers don't work
<h3sp4wn> pastebin: dpkg-divert --list | grep fglrx
<edu> ok
<edu> i'll try
<edu> let me a second
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> or is it -remove -purge?
<edu> wait
<edu> the problem is: when attemping to remove it it says "
<edu> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1' with
<edu>   different file `/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa', not allowed
<edu> the driver previously created a simbolic link to another folder, another lib by ati, i guess
<Tommy2k4> how do i stop it changing windows when i scroll mousewheel over task bar
<edu> so... does anyone how to force a remove? i do force all but i still blocked...
<zym0tic> nobody who can help me with my mp3 smb:// problem?
<fiyawerx> hmm, the 686 kernel has support for hyperthreading?
<Hawkwind> fiyawerx: Yes
<Hawkwind> fiyawerx: I just installed it about 10 minutes ago
<SkrotFFS> zym0tic: What's the problem?
<fiyawerx> any problems?
<Hawkwind> fiyawerx: Well, I just installed Kubuntu on my main box about 20 minutes ago :P
<fiyawerx> or notice any difference? oh hehe
<Hawkwind> fiyawerx: No problems here so far
<fiyawerx> nice, will have to try it when I get home
<fiyawerx> afraid to do it and not have my network card come back up
<Hawkwind> fiyawerx: Yeah, HT makes a bit of difference, especially when compiling things
<fiyawerx> what kind of machine are you on?
<Hawkwind> Intel P4 3.2GHz HT
<fiyawerx> i think thats similar to mine, on a hp media center pc
<zym0tic> SkrotFFS: I can't play mp3's from my server with amarok or kaffeine, playing local mp3's isn't a problem
<zym0tic> it worked fine in kubuntu 5.10 but not anymore in 6.06
<SkrotFFS> zym0tic: Hm. Weird. But you can access the smb-server with smb:/?
<fiyawerx> ah hell i might as well give it a shot
<kuzmaster> how can i get kubuntu 6.06 to see a printer on the network?
<fiyawerx> bbiab :)
<zym0tic> yup and open for example a pdf file
<SkrotFFS> zym0tic: Any errors in amaroK?
<zym0tic> At first i tried zeroconf and aftther that the lisadaemon, don't really now if that has something to do with that
<kuzmaster> is it possible to print across the network with kubuntu 6.06
<zym0tic> SkrotFFS: none in amarok it just doesn't plays. kaffeine says that it can't play network files or something like that
<SkrotFFS> zym0tic: Okay. No idea to be frank. Try #kde or #amarok
<fiyawerx> anyone have a problem with adept not starting soemtimes? the loading icon comes up and it just goes away, i start it again and it runs fine
<omeow> How come I get an error when I've inserted a DVD into my drive and double click on the icon that appears on my desktop? The error is "malformed URL"
<zym0tic> thanx anyway I will try those channels :)
<kuzmaster> fiyawerx, i get that excate same problem
<fiyawerx> kuzmaster: wonder what causes it, like it won't even ask for sudo pw
<kuzmaster> fiyawerx, and it somtimes happens to other programs and files
<kuzmaster> yeah
<fiyawerx> weird
<kuzmaster> how can i print across the network in kubuntu 6.06?
<Hawkwind> Why is it if I run 'glxgears' it doesn't tell me what my FPS's are that I'm getting ?
<fiyawerx> is there an easy way to get your cpu stats in here?
<Hawkwind> I have my Nvidia drivers installed as I'm using TwinView as well
<Hawkwind> fiyawerx: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<fiyawerx> Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<fiyawerx> but i coulda sworn it was HT
<fiyawerx> or does it not show because of my kernel
<Hawkwind> It probably won't show
<kuzmaster> anyone?
<Hawkwind> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
<Hawkwind> fiyawerx: Mine doesn't show HT in cpuinfo either
<fiyawerx> ah ok :) well gonna give 686 a shot, hopefully my wifi wont crap out again
<edu> is there any way to remove an "irremovable" package?
<kuzmaster> yes?..no?
<kuzmaster> ANYONE?????????????????
<revontuli> hi all, does anyone have expirience with kubuntu on siemens/fujitsu "amilo" notebook. I don't get a propper modeline for X. The screen is a widescren supporting 1280x768 but all i get is a 1024x768 screen wich is kind of creepy scretched
<greya> hi
<greya> izz anybody there
<ChefWill> sorry, we only speak english here!
<negocio> how do i run foxpro for DOS in kubuntu? please help
<negocio> im triyng to use wine
<negocio> but it tell me that null point error
<mcrandello> if it's for dos wouldn't you be ahead running it in dosemu?
<negocio> where i get dosemu please?
<mcrandello> sudo apt-get install dosemu
<negocio> let me try
<mcrandello> you'll probably also need to get dosemu-freedos and xfonts-dosemu
<negocio> all from apt-get?
<mcrandello> yep
<negocio> apt-get cant find the package
<mcrandello> ah it's in multiverse
<negocio> let me try
<negocio> where i get multiserver?
<negocio> in adept
<negocio> changing source.list
<negocio> _
<negocio> ?
<mcrandello> I think you can do it there
<mcrandello> yeah
<negocio> backport
<negocio> or the other_
<negocio> ?
<mcrandello> hang on trying to figure out how to do it in adept
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> just enable all the servers in the adept
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> right click , enable
<mcrandello> wow that's easy
<negocio> let me try
<mcrandello> I was sitting here clicking around in the components section
<mcrandello> anyone know how to unbreak drag and drop extraction for rar files in ark?
<mcrandello> I keep getting an alert stating "the clipboard is empty"
<negocio> mc, i have 18000 package to install
<negocio> no one call dos emu
<negocio> or dosemu
<negocio> i enable all the repositoris
<mcrandello> wierd apt-cache showinfo dosemu is showing mine coming from multivers
<fiyawerx> every time i hear multiverse i think of chronicles of riddick 'underverse'
<negocio> how can i see that
<negocio> it tell me that showinfo isnt a command
<Tanooki> Hi.  Has Kubuntu dropped support for reiserfs in Dapper Drake?
<mcrandello> err showpkg sorry
<mcrandello> where it says in there "uncomment the blah blah to enable the universe repository"
<mcrandello> I have this : main restricted universe multiverse
<negocio> ok i will try later
<negocio> thanks
<negocio> i have to go now
<mcrandello> good luck!
<negocio> very thanks
<kuzmaster> how do i add a windows network printer in kubuntu 6.06
<h3sp4wn> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kuzmaster> thanx
<fiyawerx> do you guys use theme managers?
<kuzmaster> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<fiyawerx> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Tommy2k4> how do i stop it changing windows when i scroll mousewheel over task bar
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> why do i have 3 different kernells installed? and how do i know which one is used ?  also ,i want to update my kernell with adept , do i have to uninstall the other kernel at the same time as im installing the new one?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Tommy2k4: i dont know , but that feature is awesome , why would u want to turn it off
<Tommy2k4> because 99% of the time i do it accidentally
<word> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd:  umm...because for safety reasons they aren't removed....largest number by default is used...no
<word> lol largest number...i meant newest version
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> word: ok , i get the point , so just install the latest one and reboot?
<word> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: if you're not on a dual boot yup.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> word: ok , thanks
<word> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: np
<fiyawerx> hmm in system settings - appearnce , when i install new wallpapers, they show up bot don't work when i select them
<mcrandello> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: What I do is after about a dozen or so sessions with the new kernel if nothing is broken I just remove the kernel image+headers packages that I'm not using anymore
<mcrandello> oh
<fiyawerx> sorry system-settings, desktop
<mcrandello> you can also just right click on the desktop and then hit "configure desktop" to get there.
<mcrandello> you hit apply and they don't show up at all?
<fiyawerx> yeah then they don't show up as thumbnails in the selector either
<fiyawerx> and it showed it get downloaded
<seyacat> Hi all i have a problemo
<mcrandello> can you click on the files in konqueror after you saved them and view them?
<mcrandello> seyacat: let's hear it :)
<seyacat> i have amd 64
<seyacat> first i pur kubuntu 64 V5, and network works fine
<seyacat> some day network stop to work
<fiyawerx> oh, haha
<seyacat> i can see eth0 , i have up all
<fiyawerx> it downloaded it as a tgz
<fiyawerx> but didn't extract it or give it the name
<seyacat> but i cant see network computers even with ping
<mcrandello> seyacat: is your connection dhcp?
<seyacat> the ethernet is embed in motherboath i think there is the problem
<seyacat> no with static ip
<seyacat> mcrandelllo: with static ip
<mcrandello> did you update or anything before it stopped working?
<seyacat> in kubutu 5 ithink i update all
<mcrandello> also if you type in "ifconfig" on a console does it show a HWaddr?
<seyacat> but i am probing kubuntu and reinstall
<seyacat> eth0 dont work
<seyacat> i install now kV6 and nothing
<seyacat> ethernet works witout problem in windoes
<talljon84> I'm trying to get webcam support to work in Kopete. I have upgraded to Kopete 0.12 and installed v4l from dpkg; however, there is no Device in the dropdown. I'm not sure where to start on this one. Can someone lend me a hand?
<mcrandello> is kubuntu already reinstalled? Also what ethernet card does Windows say it has?
<seyacat> mcrandello: yes ethernet works in windoes, in kubuntu i can see etho
<fiyawerx> hmm need to find some good themes
<seyacat> but i dont work, i dont know it its driver, bios, or some crazy dhcp
<seyacat> in ifconfig i see eth an lo
<mcrandello> in ifconfig does it say "UP BROADCAST" and some other stuff on one line?
<seyacat> let me see
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> what does video overlay or opengl overlay mean?
<seyacat> yes UP BROADCAST RUNNING MTU:
<mcrandello> does it have your ip after "inet addr:"?
<seyacat> yes     ip 192.168.0.12 broadcast 192.168.0.255 mask 255.255.255.0
<seyacat> i can ping 127.0.0.1 and 192.168.0.12 locally witout problem
<word> well if you can't ping 127.0.0.1 something would be seriously wrong lol :P
<seyacat> jaja, yes i think so too
<word> seyacat: Hmm..
<word> seyacat: Is there some sort of security on your network?
<seyacat> no, local network is without firewall
<seyacat> all computers have windoes
<seyacat> when i try to ping it say HOST IS UNREACHEABLE
<word> seyacat: Shouldn't be a problem my network is...was.. all windows (switched 2 to kubuntu) and it was working fine with samba
<word> seyacat: Open up konqueror and type smb:/ in the address bar
<seyacat> wait im staling samba now
<word> seyacat: Ok.
<seyacat> error
<seyacat> wait i try to configure samba
<seyacat> Nope
<seyacat> smb:/ give me network error
<seyacat> i cant ping
<word> What's the error exactly?
<word> seyacat:
<seyacat> jeje, i can see now the network
<seyacat> but im alone :(
<word> seyacat: What is the name of your Workgroup for the windows computers?
<seyacat> i change that now
<word> if it's anything other then MSHOME you have to change it.
<seyacat> workgroup is HOME
<word> seyacat: Although usually you should see all workgroups on the network
<seyacat> no
<seyacat> i see only the local workgrop
<word> seyacat: which is empty correct?
<seyacat> i dont understad
<seyacat> i thing samba is not the problem
<seyacat> mmm i dont know
<scast> Anyone knows where can I find kate colorschemes? lol
<word> seyacat: uh..hmm....lemme find out how to re-detect network settings..
<word> seyacat go to system settings - > Network settings
<seyacat> ok
<word> then to Domain Name Systems and pastebin the contents of Domain Name Servers and Static Hosts
<fiyawerx> hmm, themes are confusing, cus there's like 50 different kind
<seyacat> emptyu
<word> seyacat: Both boxes are empty?
<talljon84> Anyone available to lend a hand with webcam setup? I've got a Logitech webcam which appears to be supported under http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/  but where do I start with v4l? I'm having a difficult time finding a howto/documentation to help.
<seyacat> no domain names is empty, and Static hosts have anly locals
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> camone know how to make the glxgears show frames/ps?
<mcrandello> glxgears -showfps
<Hawkwind> Doesn't Kubuntu use Udev ??
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: iirc yes all of them do
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Well in systemsettings -> System Serives it lists udev as NOT running, and not to start on boot
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> mcrandello: that doesnt work , unknown parameter
<Hawkwind> So that leads me to believe it's not using it by default ?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: than it might not but i was thinking it did :(
<driz_> Hey!!! I need help with flash and Java on Kubuntu 6.06~~> Newb. any truly helpful links because my own searches dont help much
<driz_> please and thank you.
<Hawkwind> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java For the runtime sun java install sun-java5-jre from the multiverse repository
<Hawkwind> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> There ya go :P
<driz_> thank you
<Hawkwind> No problem at all :)
<word> seyacat: Still there?
<seyacat> yes
<seyacat> im trying jeje
<mcrandello> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: sorry "printfps"
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> mcrandello: yup , just found it , ty
<mcrandello> or, hehe, glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<mcrandello> no kidding
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> well , linux drivers are too bad for any benchmarks
<fujiko> buonasera
<word> !network
<ubotu> I know nothing about network
<mcrandello> true
<word> !networkconfiguration
<ubotu> I know nothing about networkconfiguration
<word> !meh
<ubotu> I know nothing about meh
<word> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything
<word> lol
<mcrandello> I can't exactly run glxgears till I get this usb toshiba thing figured out
<fujiko> qualcuno mi spiega come funzia
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> mcrandello: why do u need usb for the gears?
<mcrandello> if I enable the fglrx's 3d modules it completely locks up the usb bus
<shadedpast> help
<shadedpast> i installed the package kubuntu-desktop but it's still gnome
<mcrandello> logout, hit the menu button and select kde
<word> err...is there a gnome-desktop?
<word> mcrandello: Ah, that makes sense heh
<shadedpast> thnx
<CheeseBurgerMan> word: it's ubuntu-desktop, but pretty close.
<mcrandello> glad to be of help :)
<shadedpast> that work thnx
<shadedpast> :)
<francf> somebody know how to make konqueror (like browser). follow the links, mainly in the downloads pages
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu_> quit
<Hawkwind> Why is it if I do something like gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config I get an error saying it can't connect to the X server ??
<Hawkwind> Even if I use kwrite or any other GUI editor it tells me that
<Blissex> Hawkwind: the 'DISPLAY' environment variable has to be set.
<Hawkwind> Blissex: How can I do that ?
<Blissex> Hawkwind: ahhh thats a pretty basic issue so you should really read about it, anyhow usually you can write 'export DISPLAY; DISPLAY=:0.0' but I suspect this won't help you a lot.
<Hawkwind> Blissex: Ahhh, that's what I was missing.  I assume once you run that command it sets it permanently ?
<Blissex> Hawkwind: no, only for that shell and all commands started from it.
<Blissex> Hawkwind: however if you do it immediately after login that means everything you use.
<fiyawerx> I always see people with screenshots of translucent windows
<fiyawerx> is that hard to do?
<Blissex> fiyawerx: yes, and pointless, except perhaps in one case.
<fiyawerx> oh?
<fiyawerx> some of them i just think look really neat hehe
<fiyawerx> im just kind of sitting here not knowing what to install next
<fiyawerx> guess i'll go look at more themes, can never seem to get them working irght
<Blissex> fiyawerx: aKregator?
<fiyawerx> not familiar with that
<Blissex> fiyawerx: you can spend a lot of time reading blogs...
<Blissex> fiyawerx: and aKregator makes that easy :-)
<fiyawerx> hehe
<fiyawerx> don't mention that program to my gf
<fiyawerx> i'll neverg et the pc back
<Hawkwind> Blissex: Is there a reason I have to do that at every startup, shouldn't it somehow be default ?
<Blissex> Hawkwind: it is the default, probably you somehow are un-setting that variable.
<fiyawerx> hm i guess thats a good idea, i might as well go through all the pre-installed kde apps and see what does what hehe
<Hawkwind> Blissex: I've just done an install of Kubuntu on this box.  I don't see how or where I would have unset it since I've not unset anything
<oomph_> how do i remove amarok from my start-up?
<oomph_> it seems to always pop up when i login to kde
<Blissex> Hawkwind: thats indeed a bit of a mistery.
<Blissex> oomph_: depends, but almost surely you have session preservation on.
<oomph_> i must...
<oomph_> where do i check that?
<Blissex> oomph_: are you sure you want to disable sessions? Anyhow you can disable them just for amaroK.
<Blissex> oomph_: anyhow check 'Control Center:Components:Session manager'
<oomph_> id like to disable em for amarok mainly
<Blissex> oomph_: the other possible is that you got amaroK listed in '$KDEHOME/Autostart'
<oomph_> ok, ill check both thank you
<fiyawerx> i am so impressed by kubuntu
<oomph_> yeah, i really do like it
<oomph_> that coming from a guy that didnt like the previous version much
<oomph_> anyone got any experience dealing with USB headsets?
<oomph_> im trying to get my SIP client to use my Plantronics DSP 400
<oomph_> but sound seems to come out of my laptop speakers instead
<Blissex> oomph_: ask in #ALSA and/or read the http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html page, in particular the 'Tasks' section, might help.
<oomph_> thank you
<Ertain> Hello everyone.
<oomph_> hello
<Ertain> When I start Kopete, it asks for the Kwallet stuff, even though I don't have the Kubuntu pack for Kwallet installed.  Is there a way to get around this, without having to fully fill out Kwallet?
<Ertain> Also, a little curious.  Is there a good support for Linux on tablet PCs and touch screen monitors?
<pickledbushman> mornign guys
<pickledbushman> and girls
<Ertain> Hello pickledbushman.
<pickledbushman> hey Ertain how goes it?
<Hobbsee> Ertain: yeah, you can disable kwallet, but i've currently forgottne how i did it - or just not make it ask for a password for kwallet.
<pickledbushman> anyone here use koversation a lot? im a recent convert and im falling in love with it
<mcrandello> I'm using it right now
<mcrandello> it's about as good as any other irc client I've used, of course I don't do a whole lot other than chat with it
<CheeseBurgerMan> pickledbushman: I use it every night. It's good enough for me to not need to search for another one. :)
<pickledbushman> does anyone know how to get konversation to run two commands when it starts up? reason for this is i conntect on a bnc through one of my servers for a vanity domain. the bnc requires the command /quote pass password, and /quote conn irc.server.whateva  I can only geti it to run the one
<pickledbushman> CheeseBurgerMan, ive just come from 12 years or mirc use
<pickledbushman> cant go back
<CheeseBurgerMan> pickledbushman: Yeah, I used mIRC on Windows. Its the best one for that OS. :)
<pickledbushman> yeah it is., hehe
<pickledbushman> i just gotta come right with two more things, and ill be happy as a pig in a mudd puddle. getting dreamweaver working nicely, and getting to play bf2 online again
<Ertain> Btw, what's BF2?
<mcrandello> battlefield 2
<pickledbushman> battlefield 2
<pickledbushman> i LAN a lot
<pickledbushman> and um
<mcrandello> sigh, I miss 3d alot
<pickledbushman> i cant live without my battlefield 2
<pickledbushman> punkbuster pwns cedega
<oomph_> bf2 is a great game
<pickledbushman> dammit, dont the linux guys realise, that there are a lot of poor your teenagers who cant afford windows who would convert in an instant if they could game :/
<pickledbushman> oomph_: yeah, kidna missing my clan hey
<mcrandello> the old VBIED, detpacks on the hummer
<pickledbushman> i dig the whole voip thing
<Ertain> I'd like to get 3D games working with Wine or Cedega.
<mcrandello> pickledbushman: the linux guys realize it but not the game devs
<osiris> new games are starting to come with linux installers
<osiris> some of them anyhow
<pickledbushman> Ertain: you can get bf2 up and running in cedega, no worries. but when connecting to ranked server punkbuster kicks you off
<Ertain> That sucks.
<pickledbushman> i just want my battlefield 2
<pickledbushman> its like the only software ive ever paid for in my life
<Ertain> I'd like to get games working with Wine and not with the commercial Cedega.
<pickledbushman> yeah that would be cooler
<pickledbushman> i dont want to see pripririty software in the OS industry
<pickledbushman> but spelt right
<mcrandello> pickledbushman: there's a #konversation channel with like 35 ppl in btw they might know how to do startup commands with it there
<pickledbushman> at the ISP i work at, over 60% of the staff changed over to kubuntu the same day. xgl sold them
<Ertain> Hello WinXpert.
<Ertain> Ooh, I'd love to run and use Xgl.
<pickledbushman> thank you mcrandello
* pickledbushman has got it up n running
<pickledbushman> i cant stop giggling every now and again at the wobbling
<fiyawerx> hmm
<fiyawerx> might have to try that out
<mcrandello> I happened to have a channel list open :)
<pickledbushman> only thing i have issues with xgl, is that terrible shift+backspace bug
<pickledbushman> but i have the fix
<fiyawerx> what kinda specs do you need to run it?
<pickledbushman> hehe, lol, this is only my second time on this server. should do a listing
<fiyawerx> and did you follow a specific tutorial or anything to get it working?
<pickledbushman> dunno flyawerx
<dbglt> that's not a bug
<fiyawerx> might be too much for nx to handle too, hehe, ive been doing everything remotely ever since i got tha tinstalled
<dbglt> it is to restart xgl
<pickledbushman> dbglt: who in their right mind makes X restart with shift and backspace
<fiyawerx> man remote desktop FLIES
<pickledbushman> restarts x
<dbglt> shift/backspace for xgl
<dbglt> ctrl/alt/bkspc for x
<fiyawerx> well, not remote desktop, but the nomachine client
<dbglt> it takes a simple one line xmodmap to 'fix'
<pickledbushman> dbglt: well xgl and x on my system need to have a get to gether
<pickledbushman> yeah
<pickledbushman> ive got that
<dbglt> pickledbushman: that is your system then. It is not a bug!
<dbglt> (even though I found it rather annoying, also)
<Ertain> I wonder if there are built packs of Xgl for Kubuntu.
<pickledbushman> xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server" &
<fiyawerx> i think there were more people talking about that on the forums
<fiyawerx> might be a bug
<Fiya_Afk> have a good weekend guys
<Fiya_Afk> works out
<pickledbushman> dbglt: could easly be. since im new to the OS, im discovering new and interesting ways to break it every day.
<dbglt> "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace", will suffice
<dbglt> I have an xmodmap I load on kde autostart anyway (for multimedia keys), so I just added it to that
<pickledbushman> i havent found the auto start yet
<pickledbushman> one day
<pickledbushman> when im big
<dbglt> not sure if there is a nice way to do it with the GUI
<Hobbsee> pickledbushman: /usr/share/autostart
<dbglt> rather simple to do on the cli
<dbglt> ~/.kde/Autostart, for your own user
<pickledbushman> cool
<pickledbushman> let me go look what it looks like inside there
<dbglt> pickledbushman: google for it if you are stuck, it's pretty well documented
<pickledbushman> oh, another thing that we should consider is man for dummies
<Ertain> So... Might anyone know about general Linux support for tablet PCs and touch screen monitors?
<mcrandello> I'm no expert but I bet touch screens are painful to set up
<word> ok 2 questions..can you have multiple linux distros on the same pc...and can they use the same swap?
<pickledbushman> ok, im just checking, is it normal for there to be nothing in the autostart directory when starting off
<mcrandello> word: I don't see why not
<mcrandello> it'd be about like any multi boot system, and they all use the same filesystem type for swap
<dr_willis> word,  yes they can
<dr_willis> word,  and live cd's often see and use the swap partitions as well
<word> Cool. :D So opensuse and kubuntu should coexist well adding itself to the grubloader etc?
<Iam8up> is "Dapper flight 3" 6.06?
<word> Iam8up: nope.
<Iam8up> what is it then?
<dr_willis> Dapper has been released. :P so its Ubuntu #.# that i always froget
<word> dapper flight 6 is 6.06 i think o.O  but you want 6.06 LTS
<Iam8up> ...say that again?
<dr_willis> Desktop Install cd of ubuntu - :)
<dr_willis> or Kubuntu
<Iam8up> i'm installing kubuntu 6.06 on my laptop atm
<Hawkwind> I've just installed Kubuntu on this box and copied over some settings for KDE.  In konqueror all my icons are HUGE and for each and every directory I have to go to View -> Icons -> and click on Small.  Is there a global setting to change this ?
<ranjan> hi i just dumped winxp and installed kubuntu, adept is updating. any tips for this noob
<dr_willis> read read and read some more
<dr_willis> learn the fundamentals.
<osiris> ranjan, patience, and google
<dr_willis> and then read some more.
<dr_willis> :P
<osiris> and irc.  that will get you far
<ranjan> thanks, there is no firefox?
<osiris> sure is
<robotgeek> ranjan: wait till it updates. read the desktop guide
<dr_willis> and dont expect the os to 'hold your hand and teach you'    its designed with flexability in mind.. not 'tutoring'
<ranjan> for kubuntu
<dr_willis> there is firefox for kubuntu
<robotgeek> ranjan: install it using adept
<dr_willis> you can install it easially
<ranjan> i see no FF
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<osiris> ranjan, firefox for kubuntu exists
<ranjan> ok once upgraded i'll install FF
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> how do i find out which ogg encoder kde is using and how can i update it?
<ranjan> i am a web developer
<ranjan> was into asp.net
<ranjan> now looking to switch to PHP
<osiris> isnt mondo very similar to .net
<ranjan> does apache require a lot of hand configuration in kubuntu
<Hawkwind> I've just installed Kubuntu on this box and copied over some settings for KDE.  In konqueror all my icons are HUGE and for each and every directory I have to go to View -> Icons -> and click on Small.  Is there a global setting to change this ?
<robotgeek> osiris: mono, you mean?
<osiris> thats it
<Iam8up> ranjan - for it to work? no...
<osiris> mondo is the backup software
<ranjan> ok so only new php extensionsneed be installed?
<robotgeek> !tell ranjan about lamp
<ranjan> thanks robotgeek
<ranjan> i got an old cd i tink this is flifht 3 or  something
<robotgeek> ranjan: okay, update some more then :)
<ranjan> lol taking its time
<ranjan> 10% done
<ranjan> can't wait so i can explore
<ranjan> kid with a new toy woohoo
<Hawkwind> Anyone have a clue about my icon issue ?
<ranjan>  View -> Icons -> and click on Small
<ranjan> in konq
<Hawkwind> ranjan: I've done that.  But I have to do that for each and every directory unfortunately
<word> Hawkwind: Have you done it in your home dir?
<ranjan> no
<Hawkwind> It's for other partitions as well though.  Not just stuff in my /home/ directory
<ranjan> settings>>save view profile
<Hawkwind> I've got 10 partitions on this box all with stuff in them
<robotgeek> Hawkwind: save profile
<balld> Ok, quick question for all of you IRC wizards.  I'm using Konversation and did a lookup for a 'Java' channel, here on freenode...I found one, name '##Java' but when I click join channel, nothing happens...any suggestions?
<robotgeek> balld: /j ##java
<osiris> try /j ##java
<osiris> doh
<Hawkwind> robotgeek: That still doesn't work for the entire system :(
<ranjan> another question regaring display
<ranjan> i have nvidia 6600
<ranjan> and
<robotgeek> Hawkwind: oh
<ranjan> dell LCD TV not monitor
<Hawkwind> It doesn't even cure the problem for all the directories in my ~/ directory either :(
<ranjan> my screen res for tv is 1360 x 768
<balld> Thank you guys, now I'm getting a "You need to be identified to join that channel"
<Hawkwind> robotgeek: Once they are changed they don't go large again.  It's just that since this install the icons are huge in most every directory
<ranjan> but kubuntu only configure 1280 x 768
<robotgeek> ranjan, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hawkwind> robotgeek: It's quite annoying to enter a directory and see HUGE icons and have to click View -> Icons every time
<osiris> ranjan, you might have to custom define your monitor in xorg.conf
<robotgeek> Hawkwind: yes, i am guessing it must be annoying. i am not sure how to fix it, sorry
<ranjan> etc/X11/xorg.conf but what would be those custom settings and where can i find?
<Hawkwind> robotgeek: Thanks.  I guess I'll just resize them as I come across them being huge :(
<oomph_> if i install a deb package which repository should i use? stable/testing ?
<robotgeek> Hawkwind: never had a problem like that though
<ranjan> stable
<oomph_> for example im trying to follow these directions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlantronicsUSBHeadsetControls
<robotgeek> there is not "stable"
<oomph_> and it says to install lineakd
<Hawkwind> robotgeek: I think it's because I brought over a bunch of settings in ~/.kde from my other OS since this is a new install
<robotgeek> Hawkwind: they deleting the ~/.kde/share/apps/konquerrc or so
<dr_willis> Using .kde and .gnome settings from other versions/disrtos - can cause proboems
<osiris> Hawkwind, just for fun.  back up your ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/faviconrc  file and try deleting the file
<dr_willis> thers been a lot of "kde/gnome' settings getting messed up - issues ive seen lately
<word> What's the best way to run fsck -c  on your current partition?
<ranjan> is it possible to have gnome desktop too on this installation with kde not showing gnome apps and vce versa
<dr_willis> ranjan,  the menu system - tends to show them all
<osiris> ranjan, both kde and gnome can live on a system together, if thats what yer asking
<robotgeek> ranjan: yes, thru some hackery.
<farous> ranjan: there was a howto on the forums to do thata
<aeon17x> I couldn't get the  symbol to display on kate and kwrite.
<word> aeon17x: Does it show up as a box?
<Hawkwind> robotgeek: Didn't change anything
<Hawkwind> osiris: That didn't change anything either
<robotgeek>  Hawkwind hmm, sorry. just guessing
<osiris> tried scraping the whole .konq dir
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> how do i find out which ogg encoder kde is using and how can i update it?
<aeon17x> word: it appears as a question mark within a hexagon
<aeon17x> weird, really
<ranjan> cool thanks, i'll search
<aeon17x> I have to copy paste it from somewhere first
<aeon17x> Must be a KDE bug
<word> aeon17x: Maybe those programs need spanish enabled or something
<ranjan> adept or synaptic?
<ranjan> which is preferable?
<ranjan> thanks guys... i gotta run....
<fiyawerx> anyone know the command to run glxgears with fps display?
<oomph_> what is the KDE equivelent to these instructions
<oomph_> With Gnome, use System->Preferences->Sessions. Select "Startup Programs" tab. Add "/etc/init.d/lineakd start". I don't know what the KDE equivalent would be.
<word> is there a way to set an alert for when a repository server is updated?
<fiyawerx> i think kubuntu checks them automatically against your installed programs doesn't it? or is that only for special things
<MarcC> can someone tell me how to set the GTK theme in KDE?
<mcrandello> kcontrol...
<MarcC> I can't find such a setting in kcontrol...is it possible I haven't installed that component?
<mcrandello> then under appearance there should be a gtk styles and fonts item
<mcrandello> if not there's a package, hang on
<MarcC> oh good, I thought maybe I was using Kubuntu, GTK haters version :)
<MarcC> if you can tell me the package name, that'd be great
<mcrandello> crap what is it
<mcrandello> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt I think
<MarcC> ok, thanks :)
<MarcC> yep, that's what I was looking for!
<MarcC> buenos noches
<negocio> where i can download or install dosemu
<negocio> i search in adept
<negocio> i enable all server repositories
<negocio> but it can find the package
<negocio> help please
<lowtech> shows on my search, but i dunno how to tell which repo
<osiris> negocio, its in the multiverse repo
<negocio> ok
<negocio> how can i enble the multiserver
<osiris> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse dosemu 1.2.2-3build1 [898kB] 
<negocio> cause i enable but there is no there
<Healot> classic case of dapper-backports
<negocio> can you give me the repository address to add to my source.list
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<Melchiorre> or you can always download the package (and all it's depends) separately and install them manually ;) http://packages.Ubuntu.com/dapper/otherosfs/dosemu
<word> argh i'm talking to my command line i need sleep..
<aeon17x> !compose
<ubotu> I know nothing about compose
<negocio> sorry
<negocio> can you tell me again the pages
<negocio> hangup of my pc
<Cornellius> mmm, SoundKonverter
<negocio> osiris, can you_
<negocio> ?
<negocio> ok
<osiris> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysourc
<negocio> i have now
<unix_infidel> man this is bad...
<unix_infidel> i've been playing pokemon on emulator for about 4 hours straight now.
<unix_infidel> lol
<Healot> Gold?
<unix_infidel> blue
<inteliwasp> is robotgeek here?
<Healot> damn
<inteliwasp> anyone good at compiling drivers?
<nixternal> drivers for what inteliwasp?
<feistel> hi
<inteliwasp> nixternal:  i finaly found the source code for my orinoco card that was previously not compatable with linux
<feistel> I have Kubuntu 6 LST
<feistel> and I just installed Amarok 1.4
<feistel> but I can't find amarok-gstreamer package
<feistel> what happend?
<feistel> gstreamer is not supported in Kubuntu 6 ?
<nixternal> gstreamer .10
<nixternal> inteliwasp: orinoco works with every version of linux as it is in the kernel from 2.4 up
<feistel> nixternal, how I can install?
<oomph_> how do you execute a .sh file?
<oomph_> syntax
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10 ????
<Cornellius> Adept, search for gstreamer, get the .10 files
<nixternal> holy cow... feistel check out adept..there are a lot of them
<nixternal> i use xine for amarok anyways
<Cornellius> Adept, search for gstreamer, get the .10 files
<Cornellius> amaroK
<nixternal> i heard that with gstreamer you want the good, the bad, and the ugly
<inteliwasp> nixternal:  the one i have has the agere chipset... not deteted
<nixternal> agere and orinoco are 2 different chipsets
<inteliwasp> nixternal:  mine was made by proxim
<nixternal> what is the make and model of your wifi card?
<inteliwasp> nixternal: basicly thr orinoco name but made by proxim
<nixternal> if it was orinoco, you wouldn't have to compile any drivers
<inteliwasp> proxim 8420_WD Gold
<nixternal> all i use is orinoco and prismIII as they are the best for war
<osiris> orinoco silver, with the external antenna jack ftw
<nixternal> j00 know it osiris
<feistel> ok,
<osiris> 9+db omni whip on the roof
<feistel> xine support MP3 ???
<Melchiorre> oomph_: just type 'bash whatever.sh'
<fiyawerx> anyone good at getting sound working?
<fiyawerx> amarok will play things, but i can't hear anything no matter what i do
<oomph_> mel: i tried
<oomph_> something is up, heh
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone experienced with swiftfox?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> how do i find out which ogg encoder kde is using and how can i update it?
<osiris> proxim makes crap "last mile" wireless broadband gear though
<nixternal> feistel: yes..you just have to install libxine-extracodecs
<Hobbsee> fiyawerx: crimsun is, but he's at work.  does "aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE_Startup.wav" play?
<oomph_> got it
<feistel> nixternal, E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<Hobbsee> feistel: add multiverse
<nixternal> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<fiyawerx> Hobbsee: it says it does, but i don't hear anything
<nixternal> Hobbsee: slow down ;)
<Hobbsee> fiyawerx: to the aplay command?  darn
<Hobbsee> add the libxine-extracodecs from multiverse
<inteliwasp> nixternal:  i have my card pluged in, but all i get in dmesg is "[4296884.582000]  cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean."
<fiyawerx> hmm might not have that repo
<nixternal> inteliwasp: look at http://wiki.splitbrain.org/wlan:orinocosilver
<nixternal> is that your card in the picture?
<derek_> has anyone tried ubuntu on a hp dv8000t becuz im looking to get one but havnt  been able to find anyone w/ dual core on linux
<Hobbsee> fiyawerx: in kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list add " multiverse" to teh end of each line that says "universe"
<fiyawerx> Hobbsee: gotcha, one sec
<feistel> nixternal, thanks!!!!!!!
<nixternal> derek_ check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<nixternal> np feistel
<nixternal> enjoy the power of amaroK
<nixternal> there is a DV4000 in there derek_ and I know HP's are pretty good with Linux
<antinobody> kwrite!  That's the editing program for kde.  I feel stupid again.
<aeon17x> my compose key doesn't work in kubuntu, even though I set it already in accessibility :(
<nixternal> kwrite or kate antinobody
<inteliwasp> why did souceforge had to make life dificult...
<fiyawerx> Hobbsee: still no actual sound
<Hobbsee> fiyawerx: yeah, thought that might be the case.  did you get that package installed?
<fiyawerx> yep
<inteliwasp> nixternal:  i have the gold
<Hobbsee> fiyawerx: cool.  is everything turned up in alsamixer?
<fiyawerx> yeah, it sees all my jacks and stuff
<aeon17x> ah, finally figured it out
<derek_> nixternal so ive heard
<aeon17x> you should place the ~ first before the n
<aeon17x> to get 
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> where can i get libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0?
<aeon17x> whee
<derek_> a bit ago i read something about them working w/ ubuntu or something
<derek_> i havnt been in the whole scene for about a month
<antinobody> nixternal:  yeah, but kate doesn't work well from the terminal, so it's hard to sudo.  Although, you could gksudo "kate" I suppose
<nixternal> lol...ya
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> nano from the terminal
<antinobody> but nano isn't as pretty
<antinobody> though that is what I've been doing
<Healot> Terminal X?
<nixternal> haha...terminal isn't supposed to be pretty ;)
<antinobody> no, but life is
<fiyawerx> whoa
<fiyawerx> Hobbsee: trying all my jacks i found one thats working
<fiyawerx> Hobbsee: dunno why this one is tho its not my headphone jack
<fiyawerx> but its a start
<Hobbsee> fiyawerx: indeed.  try muting the jacks that arent working.
<fiyawerx> Hobbsee: wierd, in alsamixer, its my PCM
<Hobbsee> yeah, thatd be right
<fiyawerx> Hobbsee: oh, multiple lines in alsamixer are affecting it
<Hobbsee> PCM must be up for anything to work
<inteliwasp> nixternal:  shuld i continue to follow the website you sent me?
<fiyawerx> ugh
<fiyawerx> its coming out of my front mic jack
<fiyawerx> lmao
<fiyawerx> altho i think this sound card is wierd too
<fiyawerx> in windows when i plug something into oneo f the front jacks
<fiyawerx> i can turn it into whatever i want, input or output, in the program
<nixternal> inteliwasp: you can try it...did you get your drivers from agere's website?
<nixternal> doing the ./configure ./build ./install method?
<inteliwasp> yes the .17 will work
<Hobbsee> fiyawerx: haha, okay then...
<inteliwasp> do i need the pcmcia-cs thing?
<Healot> if you have a laptop with PC card slot, yes
<Healot> else No
<inteliwasp> can i get them tru adept?
<Healot> yeah through the repos using your favorite package manager, $0.00 :)
<nixternal_> nice power glitch
<oomph_> whats a good personal firewall for kubuntu?
<dr_willis> linux has firewalling built in.
<Hawkwind> IpKungFu
<dr_willis> now what to use to configure it. is the question. :P
<oomph_> yeah but a gui :)
<dr_willis> if you really need to bother  with it - is another question
<dr_willis> whats that dog one.. i forget.. messed with it  - but ddent gain anything from using it.
<dr_willis> guarddog?
<inteliwasp> when i do the ./config ./build and ./install.... do i do sudo?
<dr_willis> ./install? thats new to me
<dr_willis> what program is doing that
<nixternal> i would do sudo on the ./install
<MNK2_> Depends where you install to
<MNK2_> But usually since it puts it in system folders you need sudo
<nixternal> wifi driver binaries from agere
<oomph_> ill look around some
<oomph_> whats that app running on this dudes desktop on the left? http://www.linuxkungfu.org/images/shots/?image=8
<MNK2_> hmm not good, the skype package refuses to startup up my Kubuntu desktop
<inteliwasp> um... no configure file...
<oomph_> mnk2 how did you install skype?
<MNK2_> Looks like a riced up version of gkrellm
<oomph_> i added the repository and did an apt-get
<oomph_> worked well
<nixternal> inteliwasp: if that doesn't work for you...maybe try to use a windows driver and ndiswrapper...check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Ndiswrapper
<MNK2_> Hmm something like    add http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian stable non-free
<MNK2_> apt-get update; apt-get install skype
<MNK2_> Maybe I need to pull from testing or unstable?
<inteliwasp> no joy on that, i tried
<oomph_> hrm let me check mine
<MNK2_> Although I seriously goofed up my Ubuntu install since I tried adding some sorta complex LVM configuration and the desktop installer crashed.. multiple times on me :(
<oomph_> http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/
<inteliwasp> shall i go on with the install?
<oomph_> thats my entry
<oomph_> mnkk2 did you restart kde?
<oomph_> i think i had to
<nixternal> inteliwasp: type>  # cardctl ident
<inteliwasp> crud....it's built for 2.4.X kernals.....
<nixternal> what does it say
<inteliwasp> 1 sec
<nixternal> everything on that card seems to be be 2.4 kernels
<inteliwasp> product info: "Agere Systems", "Wireless PC Card Model 0111", "", ""       thats one line
<inteliwasp> i mean 1 of the lines
<nixternal> that is the one i wanted to see
<nixternal> lspci
<nixternal> what is your output?
<nixternal> don't paste it...
<inteliwasp> pastebin?
<pickledbushman> anyone here know whats going on re linux and gaming? i wanna write a letter to mark shuttleworth
<nixternal> sure
<pickledbushman> kde is a better desktop than MS options, no doubt about it
<Healot> not really
<pickledbushman> except in gaming inmho
<Healot> both have different learning curves.
<pickledbushman> i started with MS with dos3.0, through  win3.0 up till xp and a bit of vista
<pickledbushman> ive been kubuntu for about of month
<pickledbushman> i can go back
<pickledbushman> except for the games
<Healot> up to you really which OS you prefer to use
<pickledbushman> im going for the free pretty one
<oomph_> yeah kde is great
<Healot> it's the solution given by the OS is important, not the company -
<oomph_> i much prefer it over gnome
<pickledbushman> but thats beside the point, linux hasnt had a competible desktop for end users until rently
<pickledbushman> this is all facors, including ease of use and support
<pickledbushman> if it can get the gaming community it would own vista.
<inteliwasp> nixternal:  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/728473
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> swiftfox anyone?
<inteliwasp> nixternal:  ?
<word> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: swift fox o.O
<nixternal> inteliwasp: which version of the driver did you dl?
<inteliwasp> the .17
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> word: i need help for the dependencies
<nixternal> why not the .22?
<inteliwasp> i read the readme, it was compatable with my card
<inteliwasp> .22 was for prizim2 chipsets
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> ok
<inteliwasp> i mean hermies
<nixternal> 7.18?
<nixternal> i don't see .17
<inteliwasp> ... 1 sec
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> word: have you installed it lately?
<inteliwasp> http://www.agere.com/mobility/wireless_lan_drivers.html
<inteliwasp> no i have not yet
<word> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: No idea what it is what does sudo apt-get -f install want to do?
<nixternal> thats where im at
<nixternal> i see Linux LKM Wireless Driver Source Code, Version 7.18 and Version 7.22
<inteliwasp> nm i thought n0cturnal was speaking to me
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> word: its not in repos ,  -f doesnt show any missing packages
<inteliwasp> 18 then.... my brain is wasted...
<DaSkreech> pickledbushman: Do you have a solution?
<pickledbushman> get mark to buy out cedega, and invest a small fortune in developing it
<Melchiorre> lol
<Melchiorre> I'd support that ;)
<nixternal> inteliwasp: have you tried installing the driver via ndiswrapper?
<nixternal> the 2.18 is for hte 2.4 kernel only..so that is why you can't build against your setup
<jake> im getting an error on one package while trying to dist-upgrade, how can i skip that specific one?
<nixternal> 2.22 doesn't support your card
<inteliwasp> the windoze drive is fugered beyond all hope by proxim
<nixternal> that is retarded..but agere quit supporting that card..that is the reason there is no 2.6 kernel support for it, unless you felt like hacking it in..which all the forums i have read have horrible info
<pickledbushman> his got the money, and its in his best interests. he gets the gamers, he will win the desktop war, and not only be knowing for going into space, but for topppling the MS stranglehold
<nixternal> how far can you kick that card you think? ;)
<inteliwasp> sadly i have no money to buy a new card
<nixternal> you and i both
<nixternal> do you have any network cards you can use with it?
<inteliwasp> nope
<nixternal> i found a website forum that tells how they got it to work with the 2.6 kernel supposedly..but that site is no longer active...great
<nixternal> you can scour google forever..but i don't know how good your chances will be
<inteliwasp> google cache?
<jake> can anyone help me find out how to skip a package on dist-upgrade?
<jake> 1 package is failin
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> upgrade manually skipping the package
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> means  , from adept select all the updates besidea tht package
<nixternal> proxim 8420 gold linux   << gives you only 4,590 hits ;)
<nixternal> rsibreak says it is time for me to take a break
<nixternal> bbiaf
<jake> anyway to do it via command line?
<aeon17x> ooh, kde 3.53 are available a month ago
<aeon17x> I didn't notice that... >_>
<inteliwasp> any tips on converting the drivers to 2.6?
<Healot> cab you make tiramisu, ChefWill?
<ChefWill> if i had a desire to
* unix_infidel hates making desserts....
<unix_infidel> all the whipping and the sugar...fillup on some damn good pasta and go to bed like a good fatty.
<negocio> ok, i have a problem
<negocio> let me tell
<MNK2_> Restart KDE... that I've not done.  I'll do that in a second.. I'm rebuilding my Gentoo partition right now so can't restart  :(
<negocio> i have a prices list make
<negocio> in foxpro for DOS
<negocio> how can i make running in kubuntu in a easy way
<negocio> ?
<negocio> please help
<MNK2_> You could always install a DOS emulator like dosbox or dosemu and run foxpro inside that emulator
<negocio> ok
<negocio> i try dosemu
<negocio> but i have tons of errors
<negocio> im noob
<negocio> but i want to use kubuntu
<negocio> i like it
<MNK2_> Afraid I don't know dosemu well but the general process is
<MNK2_> 1. Stare at error message
<MNK2_> 2. Think real hard what the error message is supposed to be telling you what to do
<MNK2_> 3. Give up, and enter 'error message' in Google
<negocio> where do i get dosbox?
<jake> lol
<MNK2_> 4. Pray it works :0
<negocio> i have just five hours to get it work
<MNK2_> Try apt-get install dosbox at the command line or search for dosbox in aptitude
<MNK2_> or is it synaptic?  I get confused on names
<jake> either or
<negocio> i have adept
<linux_galore> negocio: your not going to learn a whole new OS in a few hours
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone experienced with swiftfox?
<negocio> i have use kubuntu for a week
<linux_galore> negocio: I know people who have used windows for years and still get confused
<negocio> now im trinyng getting work the proces list
<MNK2_> Oh duh... adept.. try putting in dosbox in the search field
<supaaaman> kubuntu roxx0rs
<supaaaman> im running it on vmware
<negocio> let me try
<negocio> how
<MNK2_> Sorry, I'm an old time UNIX person so sometimes I ignore GUIs.. often
* linux_galore renames vmware vmchicken
<unix_infidel> MNK2_: anyone good nerd avoids gui's whenever possible.
<negocio> can you tell me how to make working the wmplayer_?
<MNK2_> unix:  No way, I won't give up multiple xterms.
<unix_infidel> it makes the women at starbucks look at you funny when you use lynx for browsing :P
<MNK2_> And X11 is a GUI albeit a crappy one.
<MNK2_> But you can't read any of the fun sites in Lynx  :(
<negocio> please help
<linux_galore> negocio: use easyubuntu to install the win32 codecs and flash/java etc
<MNK2_> What is mplayer_ ?
<unix_infidel> MNK2_: one day someone will make a cli browser that ssl
<negocio> sorry
<MNK2_> unix:  That would be nice.. very nice
<negocio> vmware
<unix_infidel> MNK2_: its a multi-purpose media player
<MNK2_> unix:  And most likely... I'll never figure out the keybindings unless I write it myself.
<MNK2_> ah, I only know mplayer
<linux_galore> why would you use mplayer when kaffeine works to well
<unix_infidel> MNK2_: here's a tip.  use nick completion. (eg: unix[then presstab] )
<negocio> can i run the dos prices list based on foxpro with vmware?
<linux_galore> I find the mplayer engine sooooooooooooo slow
<linux_galore> kaffeine with xine is just fast
<negocio> im noob, can you be more explain
<MNK2_> unix: That'd be too convenient  :-P
<supaaaman> umm, i used automatix to install w32
<supaaaman> dos on vmware?
<supaaaman> im sure u can
<negocio> ok
<supaaaman> but get the paid ver
<unix_infidel> you can get freedos.
<linux_galore> negocio: you can open "anything" in Linux if you have the right software installed you dont need anything from windows
<negocio> can you guide me?
<unix_infidel> its much better imho.
<supaaaman> the one i have (office gave it to me) has support for win, linux etc
<supaaaman> i can even run a non listed OS off it
<negocio> i dont need player, sorry i confused with vmware
<supaaaman> but performance wouldnt that great
<MNK2_> Linux can't play Worlds of Warcraft at acceptable frame rates  :)
<linux_galore> negocio: if your trying to use vmware to open a file it means your not looking or asking the right questions
<negocio> ok
<negocio> lets start for the begining
<poningru> negocio: what are you trying to do?
<negocio> here is my question and please help me
<supaaaman> MNK2_: i think it depends on the fps supported by ur grafx card no?
<linux_galore> negocio: let me put it this way, I dont use any windows software at home or work and I open everything, even wma stuff
<negocio> i have a prices list that works in DOS based in Foxpro, how can i make working in kubuntu
<MNK2_> And if your graphics card is fully supported without getting 'break all other lib'.tar.gz  :)
<poningru> foxpro?
<poningru> hold on
<unix_infidel> negocio: install dos on vmware or use freedos.
<negocio> ok thanks
<supaaaman> negocio:  u need an emulator for Dos that works on linux
<linux_galore> negocio: so you need something that open a foxpro file
<negocio> how can i install dos on vmware?
<unix_infidel> linux_galore: if i'm assuming correctly, foxpro is the program that runs on DOS.
<unix_infidel> negocio: vmware is a program, just like on windows.
<negocio> yes foxpro that the one runing in DOS
<MNK2_> Last time I tried getting Quicktime streaming media to work properly in Linux that was a pita
<supaaaman> negocio: u dont need to install dos on vmware, it supports it by default
<negocio> ok
<linux_galore> though foxpro was dead lol
<negocio> can you guide me
<linux_galore> thought
<negocio> my job depends on its
<supaaaman> negocio:  u just have to create a virtual machine for dos (it can be done with file-->new)
<negocio> ok wait me a minute
<linux_galore> negocio: so your job deopends on a piece of bad software lol
<negocio> yes
<supaaaman> lol@ linux_galore
<negocio> supaaaaman
<supaaaman> yo
<negocio> tell me more please
<linux_galore> negocio: if my job depended on 1 piece of bad softare i would run for the door so fast because the company is daft and might forget to pay me for 3 weeks
<supaaaman> listen, ive not run Vmware on kubuntu. Ive done it on windows , but i suppose the system runs the same way
<negocio> its my company
<negocio> an small one
<supaaaman> you have to create a virtual machine (host)
<negocio> how
<supaaaman> the virtual machine runs inside a window on ur desktop
<negocio> i dont know
<supaaaman> it can support any operating syste,
<linux_galore> negocio: have you though about using another tool and just moving the data over
<linux_galore> thought*
<negocio> i have wine
<supaaaman> well in windows, u just say file-->new--> virtual machine
<negocio> but doesnt work
<supaaaman> and then select the OS and set aside how much RAM u want to provide it
<linux_galore> negocio: forget foxpro, think "is there a Linux app that does the same job"  your digging a hole
<MNK2_> Wine is a Win32 compatibility layer.  If you're Foxpro is running on straight DOS, fat chance that will work with Wine
<negocio> supaman
<negocio> wait me a minute
<supaaaman> sure thing bro
<MNK2_> linux_galore: Maybe he needs to get all the data off of there.  Give him a break  :)  Let him get access to his data then bug hiim to migrate  ;)
<supaaaman> doesnt adept have a virtual machhine?
<negocio> do you speak spnish?
* supaaaman scratches his head
<supaaaman> nope
<negocio> ok
<negocio> wait me please
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone experienced with swiftfox?
<supaaaman> aight bro
<jiger> hello. does anyone know why data dvd is not usable on dapper?
<linux_galore> ha ha, just read if you run foxpro your infringing the license
<linux_galore> if you try to run it under Linux
<jiger> my machine just hangs for eternity
<MNK2_> linux_galore: That's bad.
<MNK2_> jiger:  Did you see if dmesg or if /var/log/messages said anything useful?
<supaaaman> negocio: use DosBox
<negocio> i back in a minute
<negocio> wait me please
<supaaaman> its a dos emulator
<supaaaman> tyt
<supaaaman> hows everyone else doin today?
<MNK2_> Just chilling with my dapper install
<MNK2_> And thinking of a chicken and egg situation
<supaaaman> wikked
<supaaaman> heh
<MNK2_> I have a laptop with a 802.11b/g card and that's it's only method to access the Internet
<supaaaman> :D
<MNK2_> I'm pretty sure I need ndis<mumble> to get it running
<jiger> MNK2_: No chance coz I mount the dvd as iso9660 then try to list sometimes the file listing goes thru
<MNK2_> But I need the package which is easily available via the 'Net
<jiger> MNK2_ but the moment u try to play something say mp3s on it, the machine freezes
<MNK2_> Whee I'm back to 1999 Linux fun  :)  To get the info to solve this I need internet access. but the problem is I'm having INternet access issues.
<jiger> MNK2_ : only way out it to hot boot
<linux_galore> theres actually a howto page on moving your foxpro stuff to Linux -> http://recital.com/index.htm?/articles/cm/foxproMigration/foxpro2linux.htm&mainFrame
<supaaaman> negocio isnt around..
<MNK2_> Does the GUI freeze or is the CLI available?
<Ademan> anyone in here use inkscape?
<supaaaman> gotta jump out see yall in a  bit
<MNK2_> Hmm if X11 is still responding you can hit something like CTRL-ALT-F2 to get to a console and take a look
<linux_galore> yeah i know but it shows you if you "google" it there are native solutions
<jiger> MNK2_: Nothing works. simply press the reboot button. thats the only way out
<MNK2_> SSH?
<MNK2_> Got another machine handy?
<jiger> MNK2_: nope
<MNK2_> Tricky... I hate those situations
<jiger> MNK2_: any kind of postmotem we can do?
<linux_galore> people who get stuck in a proprietry hole like our foxpro user, really need to stop and think
<MNK2_> If it wrote somethign to the log you can still check /var/log/messages to see if there's anything relevant in there
<jiger> MNK2_: Won't /var/log/messages get overwritten or something due to forced hot boot
<linux_galore> really the answer should have been, sorry foxpro is proprietry you have to export is to a native open format then you can use it
<MNK2_> In fact troll all of /var/log and check the relevant times
<jiger> journal activity etc
<MNK2_> Boot into system recovery mode
<MNK2_> And see if you can get it before all the init scripts do their cleanup
<MNK2_> Damn that's a little stupid.
<MNK2_> That's sorta M$-ish.  Delete your tracks...   harumph
<jiger> MNK2_: These DVDs were working fine in breezy and currently work absolutely fine in Windows
<MNK2_> jiger:  I don't know your exact answer to the problem.  Perhaps you're not feeding the proper obscure mount option to the DVD like --dont-screw-me-right-now.  Either way you need to find some way to get some debugging messages to track it down further.
<MNK2_> Yeah, tons of crap 'works fine' under Windoze.
<jiger> MNK2_: Whats more when I wrote the first dvd after installing dapper, k3b wrote it at 0.5 kb/s that took me 2 hrs to complete writting
<MNK2_> That doesn't mean much when you're running Linux  :)   I have piles of Japanese-made devices here that 'work fine' under Windoze.  Fat chance I get them to work under Linux without fidning some driver off of a japanese dev that needs to patch the kernel 7 times over.
<MNK2_> Can always try grabbing the Breezy kernel and seeing if it's kernel related.   I really don't have the 'here's the answer' question.   Going to be trial and error debugging (my least favorite)
<jiger> MNK2_: THe point is if it runs fine under windows, then hardware is not faulty. It has to be something wrong in dapper. I care less if it is kubuntus problem, ubuntu or linux
<MNK2_> Or try another distro and see if it works properly... if you have a breezy box, pop it in there and look at ITS debug messages
<MNK2_> I didn't say your hardware is faulty.  I said try to find error messages to find what is going wrong.
<jiger> thats the problem. the machine freezees, I doubt anything can work after that. I doubt even logging wud work. lets see
<kane_> jiger: during installation ?
<jiger> MNK2_: Could it be due to that silly cannot load genrtc.jko module error on boot?
<jiger> kane_: No running dapper system
<kane_> oh ok
<jiger> the kdm, stops @Mounting root filesystem and then proceeds under console mode
<unix_infidel> Song of the Hour: Telepopmusik - Hollywood On my Toothpaste
<lola> anyone can help me solve xine problems ?
<lola> i can play video in xine..but no sound ..
<lola> and i already install libmad0
<Healot> media typE?
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<bobstro> hmm. is there something to re-build the menus? i ran kappfinder, but i don't have the debian submenu, or are kmail and knode present.
<kane_> lola: this just may help you ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=136306&postcount=2
<Bennner> hi everyone, any apache user who could give a little help
<oomph_> anyone know if there is a linux client for voipbuster?
<Lynoure> Bennner: What kind of help you need?
<Lynoure> Bennner: (not saying anything about being able to give it... just boke up, and haven't even had breakfast yet :) )
<Bennner> Lynoure: i have installed apache, but unlike windows, there's no gui interface, so i edited the conf.d/default and ports.conf but no way to make it run, is it a command to start it? with the new edited files
<Bennner> oups i mean /sites-available instead of conf.d
<NKjoep> hi ppl
<Melchiorre> hey
<NKjoep> hay ;D
<Melchiorre> :P
<NKjoep> ^_^
<NKjoep> what's up?
<NKjoep> what's up with your kubuntu?
<lola> what player you use for playing dat files ?
<lola> xine or mplayer ?
<lola> my xine problems with audio codec MPEG LAYER 2/3
<Healot> DAT? as in VideoCD MPEG-1 video?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone experienced with swiftfox?
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodes
<ubotu> Package libxine-extracodes does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<NKjoep> uhm
<NKjoep> i have got problems with every video
<NKjoep> they go slow
<Healot> NKjoep: tell us what media player, what kind of file, pc spec maybe (or maybe not)?
<NKjoep> Healot: using kaffeine with xine, any video, athlon 1.2GHZ with 512 ram
<NKjoep> video card: voodoo 5
<NKjoep> what you want to know more?
<|lostbyte|> This is totally weird..
<|lostbyte|> I set my ipv6 on and i got my speed back..
<NKjoep> _
<|lostbyte|> SOme one pls explain ?
<|lostbyte|> I knew it.. its dumb.. could some one give me a ipv6 ip to see if my host really supports it ?
<|lostbyte|> I have no idea how to find one.
<NKjoep> :\
<unix_infidel> why is it that dapper doesnt include vim 7?
<unix_infidel> well, let me rephrase the asinine question.
<unix_infidel> the release date was after the vim7 release by about a week.  Is there a 3rd party source for the vim7 deb or am i gonig to have to compile.
<unix_infidel> !vim7
<ubotu> I know nothing about vim7
<unix_infidel> nvm, i found the backports from debian on freshnet
<lola> i'm desperate with my xine..cannot output a sound...
<lola> can somebody help me.... plizzz
<lola> i already install libmad..
<NKjoep> lola i'm a noob... and i'm in pain with xine
<NKjoep> :\
<NKjoep> i have souds... but video decodificate every 2 sec
<lowtech> unix_infidel: what's the 'gotta have' in vim 7?
<unix_infidel> lowtech: curiousity.
<unix_infidel> any good IT clown has it.
<NKjoep> :P
<unix_infidel> and if you dont, you're still running 2.4, and trotting around starbucks with your lip ring like a l33tz0r
<lowtech> so you have no idea what's new in it?
<unix_infidel> vern: i could look at the changelogs BEFORE i had the software installed, but that would be pointless. If i dont find anything interesting in the changelogs / new features list then i wont use it...period :P
<bencreekmore> i am trying to use adept, and do not know how to get into "root"
<bencreekmore> how do i assign root passwd?
<lowtech> lost me on that, but i was just curious. i tend to look at change logs and new features list to see if its even worth the time. poeople are different.
<NKjoep> bencreekmore: use your password account
<unix_infidel> lowtech: hmm, i understand, that's usually how i roll if its software i need.  But i'm multitasking and i have 15minutes to spare.
<bencreekmore> NKjoep, sorry that doesnt make any sense to me
<lowtech> unix_infidel: lol, a whole 15 minutes?
<bencreekmore> the installer never asked me to designate a root username or password
<NKjoep> bencreekmore:  you wrote adept asked you a password...
<NKjoep> there isnt a root user :)
<bencreekmore> i cant login as root
<bencreekmore> dont know the password.
<unix_infidel> lowtech: if it takes any longer its not worth using now is it?
<bencreekmore> do i have to set one first... directly after install of kubuntu?
<NKjoep> uhm no... you have just to remember your password
<NKjoep> forget root user
<NKjoep> when adept ask you to log as root user... just put your own user name and its password
<lowtech> bencreekmore: there is no root passwrd by default, but the original created user has access
<bencreekmore> hmm
<bencreekmore> ill try
<_rince_> mrgn
<NKjoep> i agree lowtech :)
<[fadli_klate] > root password disabled. ubuntu use sudo to run any commands as root
<NKjoep> :P
<Hobbsee> !sudo
<Hobbsee> ubotu: ping
<lowtech> unix_infidel: was thinking if i only have 15 minutes free time i might find something more exciting to do :)
* Hobbsee wonders what's happened to ubotu 
<bencreekmore> thank you for the root help everyone
<bencreekmore> i appreciate it
<[fadli_klate] > u can configure sudo to do not ask for password when use adept
<unix_infidel> lowtech: LOL.  i spent most of my day today playing pokemon.
<NKjoep> there's a way to set a "desktop" keyboard shortcut ?
<bencreekmore> fadli_klate, how do i do that?
<[fadli_klate] > if u want more convenience but less secure desktop
<[fadli_klate] > in the /etc/sudoers try put this
<[fadli_klate] > %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<lowtech> exit
<[fadli_klate] > it means anybody in admin group can run any command without prompted for passwof
<[fadli_klate] > *password*
<unix_infidel>  run linspire if you wanna roll like that nonsense.
<[fadli_klate] > <bencreekmore> how do i assign root passwd?
<[fadli_klate] > in case u want to enable root password run this
<[fadli_klate] > # sudo password
<[fadli_klate] > u will set the password for root
<NKjoep> :)
<bencreekmore> thank you:)
<NKjoep> do you know any really good ftp client? :D
<Andruk> firefox with fireftp
<NKjoep> ok i'll try Andruk
<NKjoep> ty
<Andruk> lol, thats what i use, but i dont know what your trying to do
<[fadli_klate] > just use u konqueror
<[fadli_klate] > it just works
<[fadli_klate] > ** <NKjoep>, just use ur konqueror
<NKjoep> uhm
<NKjoep> i'd like to have a database with passwords
<NKjoep> and hostes
<NKjoep> to manage few FTPs
<pm> how to set kdm's resolution?
<oomph_> how do i get wmv codec?
<oomph_> having trouble loading a movie
<unix_infidel> oomph_: sudp apt-get install w32codecs after you add certain repos...eg cipherfunk or nerim
<unix_infidel> !cipherfunk
<Andruk> anybody wanna help me with fstab?
<oomph_> unix_infidel: which repos i need?
<unix_infidel> !ask
<unix_infidel> damn, where's the effing bot.
<oomph_> !ask
<GullyFoyle> heh, i went to a radio station website in konqueror and clicked "listen live" and it segfaulted. not even an error message like unsupported codec or somehing. just blew up. needs a little work i'd say.
<[fadli_klate] > what wrong with the fstab?
<Hobbsee> unix_infidel: server crashed.
<Andruk> im pasting it on pastebin, gimme a sec
<Hobbsee> [17:32]  <-- ubotu has left this server (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)).
<Andruk> http://pastebin.com/728539  is my fstab
<unix_infidel> now time for an actual question.
<Andruk> what i am trying to do is be able to access the ntfs partitions (hda1 and hdb1) without logging in as root
<unix_infidel> you mean write to them or mount them?
<Hobbsee> Andruk: pastebin.com seems to be down
<Hobbsee> Andruk: modify this line and stick it in your fstab: "/dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0"
<Andruk> well, if theres a fairly decent (*very* little chance of it harming ntfs partitions) then rw, but if linux can only read, then only read
<Hobbsee> based on which drive your ntfs partitions on
<Hobbsee> linux can only read
<Andruk> do i need to create the /media/windows directory?
<[fadli_klate] > yup
<Hobbsee> Andruk: yeah, or wherever you wnat to mount them
<Hobbsee> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Hobbsee> yay!
<antinobody> !yay
<ubotu> I know nothing about yay
<antinobody> pssh, you're not so tough
<NKjoep> !kde shortcut
<ubotu> I know nothing about kde shortcut
<NKjoep> :E
<Andruk> i apologize, i should know this, what is the command for creating a folder?
<antinobody> mkdir Andruk
<NKjoep> :)
<Andruk> ah, thanks!
<Andruk> so, why is there /media/ and /mnt/ for mounting drives?  shouldnt i use /mnt/ with the HDDs, and /media/ for removable media?
<unix_infidel> Andruk: its a matter of convention.
<Andruk> so it really doesnt matter a wit, its a matter personal preference, and i could probably mount a drive in /home/drew/Desktop/hda1?
<Andruk> cuz that would be freaking awesome...
<unix_infidel> arafat: not it wouldnt.
<Hobbsee> Andruk: yeah
<unix_infidel> what you could always do it have the WINDOW MANAGER create a link to it.
<unix_infidel> or on a system level create a symlink.
<unix_infidel> but creating mountpoints in home directories is possible, but ill advised because of permissions.
<Andruk> ah, gotcha
<Andruk> damn linux is more secure than wind...
<Andruk> *damn, linux
<Andruk> okay, another stupid question...
<NKjoep> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<NKjoep> :E
<Andruk> so, my fstab was modified as you said, word for word.  i created the /media/windows/ dir, now how do i access the files on hda1?
<NKjoep> we all love ubotu!
<Andruk> sry...im not really a n00b, i swear i just havent used linux in awhile
<[fadli_klate] > run # sudo mount /media/windows
<NKjoep> andruk have you already mounted?
<NKjoep> :D
<NKjoep> [fadli_klate]  you fired me on time :P
<[fadli_klate] > :D
<Andruk> says it cant find /media/windows in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Andruk> thats because it didnt save...
<Hobbsee> Andruk: use kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab - not just opening with the text edito
<Hobbsee> r
<Andruk> um, okay, i got it to save this time, dunno why it didnt last time
<Andruk> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/hda1 busy
<Andruk> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /media/hda
<Andruk> and trying to go into it it still says that i dont have enough permissions
<oomph_> unix_infidel:  you still there?
<oomph_> i added that one repository but cant seem to get the package you mentioned
<oomph_> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<oomph_> i went there to add Cipherfunk multimedia packages
<Hobbsee> oomph_: cipherfunk multimedia packages will break your system.
<oomph_> bah
<oomph_> then how do i install w32 codecs?
<Hobbsee> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<Andruk> oh, and i was using kwrite to edit it...
<linuX|Joeman1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<oomph_> k
<oomph_> what others break systems?
<linuX|Joeman1> Yeah, that should help you on your way :)
<oomph_> so add this source deb-src http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas dapper-seveas all
<oomph_> ?
<Andruk> so, you guys know anything else that deals with fstab?
<Andruk> i know that knoppix gets all permissions figured out
<Rede> !wireless
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<Andruk> i can read any drive with knoppix, should i just copy part of that fstab?
<oomph_> ok, got the updates done
<rockin_stan|lap> can anybody tell me, what I have to do, to make kubuntu search for new network devices and write them to /etc/network/interfaces?
<oomph_> is w32codecs the only thing i need? my player still cant play it. It looks kinda scrambled
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i use kororaa live with KDE?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> please.... i have to leave soon :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !kororaa
<ubotu> I know nothing about kororaa
<rob> install it?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nope
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i want to try kde
<Tallia1Kubuntu> not install it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i want kubuntu xgl
<michael> hi
<apokryphos> Tallia1Kubuntu: this is Kubuntu, not Kororaa channel.
<apokryphos> Tallia1Kubuntu: to get Xgl setup with kubuntu, /msg ubotu xgl
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i got huge troubles :(
<rob> actually, the information on the wiki about getting xgl working with Kubuntu sucks, I ended up finding my own way
<Nickste> hi all
<Travis|linux> xgl = joke
<Travis|linux> IMHO
<Nickste> I'm having a problem installing kubuntu dapper. It loads up and almost loads the desktop, but then as it is loading icons, it just hangs. Any ideas?
<rob> you don't want it on permanently though, its a bit unstable still
<michael> i have problems with ati fglrx driver and ubuntu dapper on an amd64 system ... did someone get it running?
<michael> had no problems with breezy
<apokryphos> rob: the article the factoid links to for kubuntu users seems to have the valid information
<apokryphos> though it's not really ideal
<omeow> Does anyone know why this happens? http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/brokendisplay.png
<apokryphos> setting it on kubuntu, anyhow, should be done in the exact same way as GNOME. The only difference is in making it auto-start
<omeow> I think it may be caused because I'm using two displays and wrote my own xorg.conf that worked. I used kguidance, and it set up two displays for me, but they were too big and if my mouse cursor would be near the boundaries of the screen, it would scroll them in the direction of the border.
<rob> apokryphos, I followed them step by step about a week ago and it didn't work at all, I ended up having to work it out for myself
<rob> which was a bit different to what was listed
<apokryphos> rob: which part did you have a problem with?
<leira> i've burned an alternate CD, but failed integerity test when install, i have no CD burner here, i have to wait 2 days  to burn a new one. can i just netinstall kubuntu?
<rob> well I ended up having to do my own .Xsession file, then killing X then running startx to get it working
<rob> not sure which part exactly, it just didn't work at all
<apokryphos> odd, you shouldn't have to do any of those really
<rob> wouldn't work otherwise
<rob> for me at least
<apokryphos> hm, maybe I'll try to write a full detailed one on the wiki; little clearer than the instructions in that article
<apokryphos> though it seems to have most of the info
<rob> I think the Kubuntu specific instructions are too muddled up with the Gnome/Ubuntu instructions currently for xgl
<michael> is there anyone who installed fglrx on amd64 without problems?
<DrNickRiviera> how do i change what a block device like dvd points at?
<DrNickRiviera> got 2 dvd drives and at the moment it is linked to the wrong one
<negocio> i have a problem
<negocio> how can i run DOS with vmware?
<negocio> please help me
<negocio> im noob
<michael> did u install vmware allready?
<negocio> how
<negocio> michael, i download and install from adept
<psb154_> negocio try #vmware
<negocio> the kernel one
<negocio> vmware?
<michael> read the readme ;)
<negocio> were i put #vmware?
<Travis|linux> type /join #vmware
<negocio> ok, but whre is the readme?
<negocio> michael, where is the readme, can you help me please?
<michael> hmm, i cannot remember
<michael> but i know that u need the kernel-sources
<negocio> i have that ones
<michael> wait, i take a look
<negocio> ok
<negocio> very thanks
<method|> why the hell cant i find kde 3.5.3 in my repos?
<michael> do u see vmware-install.pl?
<method|> talking to me?
<michael> yes
<negocio> give a minute
<method|> no
<michael> whats your version?
<method|> only thing in my repos are kde 3.5.2
<jpatrick> method|: did you add the kubuntu.org repos?
<negocio> yes
<negocio> vmware install was there
<negocio> but when i try to install it tell me
<michael> u have to run that script
<negocio> broken (install)
<method|> jp: nope
<method|> i figured the new kde would be in the multiverse repos tho
<jpatrick> No way
<method|> jp: why not?
<michael> can u give me more output?
<method|> <jpatrick> No way
<method|> <method|> jp: why not?
<jpatrick> method|: sorry X froze
<jpatrick> cos multiverse is for non-free stuff
<method|> still, i wouldnt think i should have to add repos just to get an updated version of kde
<method|> that's bull
* Travis|linux gets bucket for catch method|s tears
<michael> i have a problem with fglrx and dapper. when i installed the latest driver from ati my xserver freeze with a black screen ... was no problem with breezy
<jpatrick> method|: open the konsole and do: "sudo -s && echo "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && exit"
<RawSewage> I just did a new fresh install of Kubuntu Final
<jpatrick> RawSewage: cool
<RawSewage> Im a Dapper veteran though
<michael> any ideas?
<RawSewage> I just messed up my last install
<RawSewage> Im going to try to keep this one as clean as possible
<method|> sudo -s && echo "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<method|> eer
<method|> jpatrick: i just did sudo -s && echo "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list because i didnt want to upgrade my entire distro
<method|> now synaptic wont start
<jpatrick> method|: it will just upgrade kde
<method|> ok
<method|> i just pasted the whole thing and it didnt do anything
<michael> cool, ill give it a try
<method|> just went straight to root
<jpatrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Ashex> if I were to install a pci ide controller card, would linux have any trouble detecting the new drives?
<method|> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16356
<jpatrick> does cat /etc/apt/sources.list show "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main" in it?
<method|> nope
<jpatrick> ok do: echo "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<method|> done
<jpatrick> apt-get update
<jpatrick> apt-get dist-upgrade
<method|> thanks
<method|> hopefully this version of kde is better because the one that comes with kubuntu is a little slower than the one I had when i was using fedora core 5
<method|> slower to startup i mean
<nico8481> hi
<dipoli> who
<nico8481> anyone using ktorrent?
<omeow> nico8481: The version that comes with Kubuntu Dapper is quite buggy.
<nico8481> what is buggy about it?
<omeow> Apparently the newest beta is better.
<omeow> I've had upload and download problems with it. The newer version I downloaded didn't have this problem anymore.
<omeow> What's your question about it? :)
<nico8481> here it doesn't work at all... i mean i config'ed my firewall so that it opens the ports 6881-6889 and tried a couple of torrents after that, but they stay in "stalled" status...
<omeow> Yeah, that's the same problem I had.
<nico8481> hmm ok so i'll try and get the beta then :)
<nico8481> thx
<omeow> No problem.
<omeow> The deb is right there on the site. Download it, right-click, select kubuntu package menu and select install.
<nico8481> what version number is dapper? 5.10?
<Chozabu> 6.06
<omeow> 6.06, but you can just use that version.
<nico8481> ok thx
<omeow> You may get an error about a .desktop file, in that case, perform the following command via a terminal in the directory where the .deb file resides.
<omeow> sudo dpkg --force-overwrite --install thedownloadeddepfile.deb
<oomph__> anyone familiar with this samba error ERRnoaccess (Access denied.) SMB connection failed
<TakeOut{u}> you haven't got the correct passsword ?
<omeow> Perhaps your client is not authorized to connect to it?
<oomph__> to be more specific
<oomph__> 6745: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<oomph__> SMB connection failed
<TakeOut{u}> or access rights ?
<oomph__> im pretty sure im doing it right
<omeow> Is that error straight from the log?
<oomph__> i can see the shares but cant mount to them nor see whats inside them
<omeow> What's happening on the server?
<oomph__> im trying to connect to my windows box
<oomph__> shared files
<oomph__> local account
<oomph__> computername\username
<omeow> (also, between the lines, here's the page I wrote yesterday, in case you missed it; http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Browsers_and_Konversation)
<TakeOut{u}> hmmm
<TakeOut{u}> have you ticked the allow people to write to this folder
<TakeOut{u}> in the windows sharing
<oomph__> its got full permissions
<oomph__> the account im using to login
<omeow> You're right, I cannot login to my brother's share either.
<omeow> I get the same message.
<omeow> I know for sure the login is correct. And I can connect to it via windows.
<omeow> using the same login
<oomph__> hrmm
<nico8481> omeow: hmm i should have continued to read what you typed :P figured out about the --force-overwrite the hard way in the manpages :P
<omeow> hehe, ok. Did you get it installed?
<nico8481> yup, on my way to try it...
<oomph__> i can authenticate using smbclient and see the shares but cant mount em
<omeow> It may be a good idea to enable DHT, eventhough it's still experimental. It seems to help speed things up a bit.
<nico8481> what is it?
<oomph__> smbclient -U username -L //computername
<omeow> It's a sortof auto discovery thing, it finds more seeds.
<oomph__> that command works for me but mounting does not
<nico8481> what's strange too is the timeit takes when you click on "select none" when it asks you which files you want to download
<omeow> nico8481: http://www.answers.com/topic/distributed-hash-table
<nico8481> shouldn't be so long to set whatever variables/arrays it uses to store the boolean
<RawSewage> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<RawSewage> dont you believe in UFOs
<omeow> Hm, not sure yet what's causing it, oomph__.
<nico8481> omeow: still stalled :(
<nico8481> although now the tracker status is OK while it was "unreachable" with the previous version of ktorrent
<nico8481> oops, it's unreachable too now :)
<omeow> Hm, I'll give that a try too then.
<omeow> You could also use Opera 9 to download torrents. http://opera.com/ (like a sort of last resort, or to check if you can download torrents with a different client.)
<Style_CHM> ktorrent?
<Style_CHM> thats what I use on kubuntu anyway
<oomph__> ktorrent is great
<omeow> When it download stuff, yeah. =P
<omeow> I'm tempted to try utorrent via wine.
<nico8481> omeow: to you have to share some files or something prior to being able to download?
<omeow> I don't know for sure.
<omeow> My download just started. :)
<omeow> 0.4KB/s though!
<WB|Pascal> hallo leute
<WB|Pascal> hab n prob mit kubuntu dapper
<WB|Pascal> :(
<omeow> allo ule
<WB|Pascal> is jemand da?
<omeow> wie gehts?!
<oomph__> do you know how to disable opera from downloading torrents?
<WB|Pascal> ?
<omeow> oomph__: Yeah, I do. Go into settings => advanced => downloads => uncheck Hide File types opened with Opera and find torrent in that list. Then click Edit.
<oomph__> ok
<omeow> Hmpf, I thought ktorrent's latest beta worked decently, but even with a file that has loads of seeds, it still only downloads at a rate of something below 1KB/s.
<oomph__> hrmm
<oomph__> kotorrent was working well for me
<simon__> works fine 4 me
<omeow> Are you two behind a firewall?
<Andruk> Anybody know how to install JRE 1.5 or later?
<negocio> how to install dosbox in kubuntu?
<oomph__> yes, im behind a firewall
<omeow> Did you forward or open any ports to make ktorrent work properly?
<tuxrobot> hi eXCeSS
<oomph__> nope
<_arafat> Andruk: it's in the reps... sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Andruk> thx
<Andruk> it says it couldnt find it
<Andruk> uh, sry, it says it couldnt find the package
<Andruk> is there a repository i should add to my etc/apt/sources.list?
<omeow> nico8481: I had to forward a port to make ktorrent download stuff.
<squilla> Hi guys. Anyone mind using firefox on www.wulfmorgenthaler.com please? If I try open another site while it's loading firefox hangs or crashes and has to be killed from the command line
<Chozabu> squilla: seems ok to me, i dont have flash atm tho
<nico8481> omeow: what do you mean by "forward"? open it in your firewall?
<nico8481> omeow: oh ok, it just started downloading... so obviously it was a problem of file availability... :)
<nico8481> thx for help anyway
<omeow> Ok.
<nico8481> omeow: was that what you meant by "forward"?
<omeow> Nah, I use a router and I had to point the ports towards this client to make it download stuff.
<omeow> That's called port forwarding.
<Travis|linux> For help in becoming connectable go to http://www.portforward.com/networking/staticip.htm & http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm
<nico8481> yup that's what i meant by "open it in the firewall" :-)
<nico8481> so... NAT'ing the port :-)
<squilla> Chozabu: thanks :-(
<nico8481> although it might be PAT rather than NAT
<nico8481> never really got which is which
<omeow> Not really.
<omeow> You translate a specific network address to another one.
<nico8481> yup NAT.. the port stays the same so it's not "translated"
<gdolf> hi
<Chozabu> woah
<Chozabu> aptitude is rather cool
<Chozabu> it did get rid of a couplea things i wanted, but i reinstalled em, and it removed a goog gig of things i didnt want
<RawSewage> !refresh
<ubotu> I know nothing about refresh
<RawSewage> !refreshrate
<ubotu> I know nothing about refreshrate
<RawSewage> !monitor
<ubotu> I know nothing about monitor
<gdolf> !hi
<ubotu> I know nothing about hi
<RawSewage> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything
<Hobbsee> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<RawSewage> what
<RawSewage> oh
<TakeOut{u}> lol
<RawSewage> how do I import book marks from a html file
<Hobbsee> RawSewage: which apP?
<RawSewage> Konqueror
<RawSewage> I exported them to HTML
<RawSewage> now theres no IMPORT from HTML
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<RawSewage> weird
<RawSewage> oh well, no big deal
<MilhousePunkRock> Does someone know where the wallpapers are stored?
<Lynoure> RawSewage: There are tools to convert html to xbel and viceversa, I'm sure, just cannot remember names
<nico8481> RawSewage: bookmarks>edit then File>import
<jpatrick>  /usr/share/wallpapers
<RawSewage> ok ty
<RawSewage> I guess  have to find the tool
<nico8481> what tool?
<Lynoure> RawSewage: o, nico told you already the solution
<RawSewage> No
<Lynoure> RawSewage: iirc, netscape bookmarks are in html
<RawSewage> I know, but it didnt work
<nico8481> just select "import from <whatever browser you used to export the html file>"
<RawSewage> I exported with Konq
<RawSewage> look at Export
<RawSewage> thers Export to HTML
<RawSewage> but no IMPORT from HTML
<MilhousePunkRock> Thx jpatrick, but the one I added from KDE look isn't there...
<Lynoure> RawSewage: the netscape import should work for what you have... but you tried it?
<RawSewage> I'll try again
<nico8481> RawSewage: what happens if you select "import from mozilla" then select the html file?
<jpatrick> MilhousePunkRock: Iy should be somewhere saved (probably in your /home folder)
<RawSewage> no, I need the converter tool
<RawSewage> it's no big deal
<RawSewage> I didnt have that many bookmarks
<MilhousePunkRock> ok, I'll look there
<Lynoure> nico8481: hmm, seems it does not let one select a file :(
<RawSewage> I tried the Mozilla
<RawSewage> that one has HTML, but it didnt work
<nico8481> Lynoure: yes it does
<Lynoure> RawSewage: If you don't have many, you can open a html file in the browser and clikc on Bookmark on each of those.
<Lynoure> nico8481: didn't on mine, just now
<RawSewage> thats what Im doing
<nico8481> RawSewage: then i only see this trick: start firefox, import in it, then re-export to a new html, then "import from mozilla" in konq :o)
<nico8481> but well there should be a simpler way :p
<Lynoure> nico8481: import Mozilla does ask for file, but import netscape didn't
<nico8481> oh
<Lynoure> Oh well, I seem to have pretty much abandoned my bookmarks on computer switch... Makes me feel light :)
<RawSewage> Im not installing Firefox
<RawSewage> I like Konqueror
<RawSewage> I like Firefox too
<Travis|linux> to each their own
<Travis|linux> konqueror doesn't work on some pages
<RawSewage> like what
<RawSewage> you just have to ID yourself as FF
<RawSewage> and it will probably work
<|lostbyte|> Travis|linux, Example ?
<nico8481> ok so just set the html file as your homepage and open your bookmarks from there ;-)
<nico8481> hehe
<RawSewage> lol
<Travis|linux> well.. totally kill well.. gmail for one
<RawSewage> Gmail works
<Travis|linux> "For a better Gmail experience, use a fully supported browser."
<MilhousePunkRock> jpatrick, it's not there... Does it change the filename maybe?
<Travis|linux> thats what I get
<RawSewage> you just have to tell Gmail that youre FF
<Travis|linux> can I just tell it to lie all the time?
<nico8481> my provider's webmail didn't work with konq
<nico8481> well it half-worked but i couldn't logout
<nico8481> while it works perfectly with firefox
<syl> hi
<RawSewage> you have to ID yourself as FF at some places
<gdolf> hi
<g-henna> hi everyone
<g-henna> i'm on kubuntu dapper and i want to adjust the keyboard key-pressed-repeat-rate
<RawSewage> Travis|linux, yes, go to the Preferesnces
<RawSewage> and Browser ID
<RawSewage> interesting
<nico8481> the logout think called javascript... maybe that's what didn't work with konq...
<nico8481> thing
<g-henna> it is set to 25 hits/sec in kcontrol, but when i change it, commit changes and reopen the window, it is reset to 25
<RawSewage> it looks like Dapper Final already added GMail
<g-henna> so where can i adjust this? right now, it's almost faster if i hit the key several times manually than to leave it pressed
<chx> how could I make Linux reread the /etc/group while I am logged in? (i changed it via sudo)
<nico8481> don't need to reread it
<nico8481> if you changed added the user you're logged with to a new group, you just have to logout/logon
<chx> that's what I would _really_ like to avoid
<nico8481> or start a new term (but the change will only be active in that term)
<chx> I tried a new term
<nico8481> doesn't work?
<chx> and still get permission denied from fusermount:
<chx> -rwsr-xr-- 1 root fuse 18328 2006-05-11 19:45 /usr/bin/fusermount
<nico8481> does "id" show the new group?
<chx> no
<Travis|linux> RawSewage: I see nothing to adjust the browser setting for all websites.. I only see stuff to adjust it per page
<g-henna> is there any command to set this keyboard-key-pressed-repeat-rate with xset??-commands?
<chx> so, I have fuse:x:113:chx , started new term and yet I id -Gn does not list this group
<nico8481> chx: if you need to do a "one shot" operation you could hit ctrl+alt+f2 to login again in CLI (then it should re-read it i think) then come back to X with alt-f7
* chx slaps forehead
<chx> nico8481: i am stupid to not think of that
<nico8481> but to be "system-wide" part of the new group i'm afraid you need to restart X at least (or maybe just logout/login from KDE but i'm not sure)
<RawSewage> Travis|linux, well, the real  Konqueror settings make it easier.  for some reason , Kubuntu removed a lot of Konqueror features
<RawSewage> You can restore the default settings
<RawSewage> I dont know if that has a global FF setting though
<kristian> Someone from norway here? :)
<RawSewage> well, the thing about Kubuntu/Linux is...
<RawSewage> thers almost ALWAYS a fix for something you dont like
<RawSewage> it's all configurable
<MilhousePunkRock> Isn't that _the_ advantage of Linux in general, RawSewage? Freedom of choice...
<Hobbsee> kristian: yeah, a few people, i think.  some of the devs are
<chx> nico8481: thanks, it worked nice
<RawSewage> Freedom from Microsoft
<slow-aufr> hallo
<MilhousePunkRock> jpatrick: Found it, was in: /home/<myusername>/.kde/share/wallpapers/stormblue--0
<MilhousePunkRock> Are folder with a . in front hidden?
<kristian> how do i install driver for my graphic card?
<noiesmo> ubotu, !tell kristian about nvidia
<ubotu> I know nothing about !tell kristian about nvidia
<noiesmo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<noiesmo> !ati
<gnomefreak> NoUse: they point to same page
<gnomefreak> oops
<kristian> i have ati
<gnomefreak> !ati > kristian
<gnomefreak> read your pl kristian
<gnomefreak> s/pl/pm
<kristian> thx
<kristian> i'll try to fix it now:)
<kristian> i m not sure if i have dropper drake.. how can i find out?
<diiiego> hi boys, i've problem with xgl (i've kde and nvidia card) when i start xgl session the sistem block during loading.... can you help me??
<nico8481> chx: np
<Feriaman> hi people, may i ask what kind of graphic news client you are using on Kubuntu ? and why ?
<flo> i need some help...when i put in a cd in the cd drive i have the cd icon apear then desapear in about 2 sec. i can't view anithing that's on any cd , what's hapening?
<dmarkey> hi, can someone help me getting the nvidia drivers working?
<MilhousePunkRock> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<uniq> kristian: in konsole: 'cat /etc/issue', 6.06 is dapper drake.
<MilhousePunkRock> Did you look there already, dmarkey?
<dmarkey> nope, doing that now, thanks
<omeow> Why doesn't /etc/issue say Kubuntu?
<davide_> vdv
<uniq> omeow: because it's the same. kubuntu is ubuntu with out gnome and with kde.
<davide_> ok
<omeow> I know that. But if it says ubuntu, people assume I use gnome, and that's not the case. :)
<omeow> (assuming that file is used to indicate the distribution in webbrowsers, and which will ultimately show up in webserver logs)
<stonedyak> any idea why apt-get can't find linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-k7? i've done apt-get update but it can only find 2.6.15-23. The mirror I'm using has it (http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/)
<MilhousePunkRock> What's the command to launch Firefox? I want to bind that to one of my special keys, "firefox %u" from the shortcut does not work
<Travis|linux> mozilla-firefox
<uniq> stonedyak: i think you might be missing 'restricted' from the dapper-security line in sources.list
<kristian> Now i have followed the guide to install ati. i m on the last step, Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0] ", i don't now what to do..
<uniq> milhousepunkrock: what about just 'firefox' ?
<MilhousePunkRock> What's the %u for anyway?
<MilhousePunkRock> mozilla-firefox works for Alt+F2 at least
<uniq> it's for arguments, %u will be replaced with 'http://www.ubuntu.com' if you give it as an argument.
<stonedyak> uniq: my sources.list is ok. like i said, apt-get can find 2.6.15-23 but not 25? is there any way to force apt-get update to re-download the list?
<uniq> stonedyak: can you please check your sources.list, i suspect i'm right :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, I guess Fx overrides that with the homepage I put in there, unix_infidel
<MilhousePunkRock> lol
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, I guess Fx overrides that with the homepage I put in there, uniq
<uniq> stonedyak: you want: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<MilhousePunkRock> that's the right name now... ;-)
<uniq> stonedyak: i suspect you have: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main
<uniq> milhousepunkrock: yes :)
<stonedyak> uniq: deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted is what i have
<stonedyak> uniq: nevermind, i see
<MilhousePunkRock> How come "mozilla-firefox" works as a command, but not binded to they key, Travis|linux?
<stonedyak> thnkas
<uniq> stonedyak: no problem :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Do I need to specify the path?
<Travis|linux> MilhousePunkRock: I don't know.. that is the command to run it thou
<Travis|linux> MilhousePunkRock: works in x-chat and everything I've put it in
<jpatrick> MilhousePunkRock: folder's with a . are hidden
<marine> hello
<Travis|linux>  /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<Travis|linux> that is the full path
<dmarkey> hi, thanks got the nvidia driver going, now my resolution is maxed out at 1024x768, my monitor can go high
<dmarkey> higher*
<Travis|linux> dmarkey: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MilhousePunkRock> It works with the full path, thanks, Travis|linux
<dmarkey> is there no GUI to do it for me?
<RawSewage> after you install something and it doesnt appear in the menu, whats the command to restart
<uniq> dmarkey: try kmenu - system settings - display
<MilhousePunkRock> System settings --> Hardware --> Display dmarkey
<uniq> rawsewage: kbuildsycoca
<mikearthur> can anyone describe what the "dapper changes" lists has on it?
<RawSewage> uniq, dont I just want to restart kicker?
<Kizz> How do i config the file on the last step for ati? A program opened, but there is nothing...
<uniq> rawsewage: you don't need to. but you can do that too. 'dcop kicker kicker restart'
<RawSewage> ok ty
<Travis|linux> dmarkey: I had to do mine manually.. 1680 x 1050 wasn't a option.. I had to modify the xorg.conf by hand
<uniq> milhousepunkrock: packages beeing accepted into dapper. nothing you would want to subscribe to if you're not specially interessted.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hmm? uniq
<uniq> milhousepunkrock: oh, wrong name. sorry.
<uniq> mikearthur:  packages beeing accepted into dapper. nothing you would want to subscribe to if you're not specially interessted.
<mikearthur> cool, just curious
<MilhousePunkRock> Is it recommended to upgrade KDE to 3.5.3? Before it's officially in Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: sure, it's safe
<Travis|linux> works fine for me
<uniq> milhousepunkrock: it won't be official in kubuntu before 6.10
<MilhousePunkRock> Is it in the repos already?
<mikearthur> its on the kubuntu.org custom ones
<uniq> it's kinda semi-official. :)
<mikearthur> I'd go for it
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: no, it was too late
<Kizz> Do i need a specific program to config the file?
<dmarkey> hey thanks, one more quick question, how do update the xine engine to playe mp3s?
<Hobbsee> uniq: well, it is official.  mostly.  it'll be put into edgy
<MilhousePunkRock> I read the changelog, faster booting made me curious...
<mikearthur> MilhousePunkRock: go for it
<uniq> hobbsee: semi-official. :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Quote from kde.org:  KDE 3.5.3 features improvements in startup speed, a significant audit of small bugs, and some well-tested new functionality.
<mikearthur> the thing I don't like the the Kubuntu patches in KDE that break functionality
<uniq> milhousepunkrock: login is faster in 3.5.3
<MilhousePunkRock> That's nice, uniq. I know noone probably wants to hear that, but windows booted a hell of a lot faster
<Travis|linux> honestly 3.5.3 seems mostly the same to me
<Hobbsee> uniq: official enough :P
<MilhousePunkRock> So what's the safest and easiest way to get it?
<mikearthur> MilhousePunkRock: did it really though? If you cut back on the services Linux runs and count till the time the hard disk stops having any activity on Windows it takes pretty long
<Hobbsee> mikearthur: which in particular?  the konqueror ones?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: see kubuntu.org
<mikearthur> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<mikearthur> to your sources.list
<mikearthur> Hobbsee: the Kopete one really pisses me off
<mikearthur> you can't disable the tab bar
<Hobbsee> mikearthur: which?
<uniq> hobbsee: very close to official :)
<mikearthur> even when you have one window per tap
<Travis|linux> mikearthur: you can fix that
<mikearthur> how?
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I put it in there via console, mikearthur?
<mikearthur> MilhousePunkRock: sudo echo deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main >> /etc/apt/sources.list
* MilhousePunkRock wants to learn some... Everyone can click through GUIs...
<mikearthur> Travis|linux: how?
<Hobbsee> !cli > MilhousePunkRock
<Travis|linux> looking
<mikearthur> cheers, although, I'd be surprised if it can be done
<uniq> mikearthur: i don't have tabs in my kopete. at all.
<mikearthur> uniq: bizarre, I can't get rid of mine
<uniq> hm..
<Travis|linux> I'm using the new version thou
<Travis|linux> compiled it myself
<mikearthur> so am I
<RawSewage> how do you increase screen refresh rate  , with  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikearthur> I'm using the new version from Riddell
<Kizz> uniq: PM me, pls
<cox377> whats the apt-get command for the new KDE ?
<uniq> kizz: hm?
<mikearthur> Riddell: is there any way of removing the Kubuntu patches?
<Kizz> i don't now how to config a file..
<mikearthur> I've got "Open All Messages in New Chat Window" selected, and they do, but each window has a tab :(
<cox377> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cox377> would that be the command?
<uniq> kizz: what file?
<Kizz> xorg.conf i think
<Kizz> last step in the ati guide... to install driver..
<Travis|linux> mikearthur: it was in the kopeterc file (the config file)
<Travis|linux> that is where I changed it
<mikearthur> Travis|linux: I'll give it a go, what was it called?
<mikearthur> can you send me your kopeterc
<gnomefreak> cox377: you need to add the repos riddell has for kde3.5.3 than sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get upgrade
<Infecto> hello
<Infecto> i`v got problem with opera 9.0
<Infecto> it crash on my ubuntu
<Infecto> do some one know whats the problem ?
<BazziR> it may be a buggy software
<Travis|linux> Infecto: thats more than a lil vague
<Travis|linux> Infecto: impossible to help with info like that
<Infecto> 1 sec
<cox377> gnomefreak: so that should update KDE?
<gnomefreak> cox377: yep as long as you have the 3.5.3 repos in your sources.list file
<cox377> gnomefreak: i added  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<mikearthur> Travis|linux: could you send your kopeterc to me?
<mikearthur> want to diff them
<mario__> opera crashes when build-in torrent engine is used
<Travis|linux> no.. its got all my buddy list and everything in it
<cox377> is there a downloadable sources list that has all these sources already on them?
<mario__> for me is working very good, the beta version and the new official release
<gnomefreak> cox377: this is the one i have deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main
<Kizz> can someone help me? :)
<Kizz> pm pls..
<mikearthur> Travis|linux: if I pastebin you mine, could you do a diff for me?
<gnomefreak> cox377: there were like 5 of them
<cox377> gnomefreak: u know what my update manager has started downloading loads and it's all 3.5.3 stuff
<cox377> lol
<cox377> it would be nice to have a sources list that is downloadable that has everything thats updates like say once a week
<Infecto> Travis|linux: http://lcm.pl/oko2.bz2
<Infecto> thats the strace
<cox377> gnomefreak: i mean i'm trying to install flash player but having hassle, added the suggest repo and still wont do it
<Infecto> 8.54 works fine
<gnomefreak> cox377: dont add the repos for flash flash is already in the repos its in multiverse repo
<cox377> gnomefreak: when i run the command it just says 0 added 0 upgradeable 0 removeable
<mikearthur> Travis|linux: can you remember what the variable was?
<gnomefreak> cox377: what arch ar eyou on?
<cox377> arch?
<gnomefreak> i386? ppc? 64bit?
<cox377> ahh
<cox377> i386
<Kizz> if i want to edit a file, do i need a spesific program, app.?
<jeff_> can someone tell me or point me to how to add a program to the Kicker menu?
<gnomefreak> cox377: enable multiverse and than run sudo apt-get isntall flashplugin-nonfree
<Travis|linux> mikearthur: looking for it.. I changed it a while ago.. I got the idea from google.. trying to find that also
<mikearthur> Travis|linux: thanks!
<cox377> gnomefreak: is there a command for enabling multiverse?
* MilhousePunkRock will upgrade KDE later... Have a nice day everyone!
<cox377> is there much differences with the new KDE?
<gnomefreak> cox377: open your /etc/apt/sources.list and add the word multiverse at the end of each line that ends in universe and take the # away from those lines
<cox377> ok cheers
<cox377> will try that now
<gnomefreak> cox377: or use synaptic
<Infecto> Travis|linux: thats inaf ?
<gnomefreak> maybe even adept but never tried it that way
<uniq> mikearthur: what was the option called? in kopeterc?
<gnomefreak> !repos > cox377
<mikearthur> don't know
<mikearthur> uniq: Chatwindow Policy perhaps, not sure
<gnomefreak> cox377: full instructions are in you rpm
<xanax`> hello
<Infecto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16365
<uniq> mikearthur: ok, i thought you just changed it. :)
<Infecto> thats all i can do
<Infecto> i think so
<slow-aufraeumen> bbl
<kristian> OpenGL version string: 2.0.5814 (8.25.18 <---- is that the newest driver for ati?
<cox377> do i just restart KDE to get into the new 3.5.3?
<gnomefreak> cox377: if already in kde i dont think so
<cox377> restart computer?
<uniq> logout, and re-login.
<gnomefreak> uniq: you have to log in?
<cox377> i restarted KDE whichj meant i hjad to re log in so i'm, assuming i'm in the new one
<Hobbsee> yeah, you have to restart x to get the new kde, after you've added the repo and upgraded
<gnomefreak> cox377: look under help
<uniq> gnomefreak: to restart KDE? yes. or you can restart each application with dcop if you want to.
<Hobbsee> cox377: check with help, versoin, of any kde app.
<gnomefreak> i didnt know you had to restart anything i thought it was fully intergrated
<cox377> yeh, just checked under help and it says version 3.5.3
* gnomefreak installed kde 3.5.3 without proir having kde on this box
<cox377> doesnt look any differnet to me
<cox377> lol
<gnomefreak> cox377: its really not
<cox377> right, i gotta go n fix a damn laptop
<cox377> in a bit guys
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: well, yeah, but you have to restart the session to go from kde 3.5.2 to kde 3.5.3 - just like you do the gnome releases, and kernel updats
<gnomefreak> ah
<uniq> gnomefreak: you don't have to restart, but if you want to run the new versions -now- you have to re-login. It won't break if you don't. But only the newly started applications will be new versions. The ones sitting in the background will be old versions.
<gnomefreak> got it ty
<uniq> :)
<kristian> how do i install macromedia flash player?
<Hobbsee> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hobbsee> kristian: ^
<kristian> thx
<Style_CHM> try easyubuntu i think its called
<uniq> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Raito> I just got a new computer, but thing is this one has a NTFS harddrive. Does Kubuntu's Desktop CD's installer partition on an NTFS harddrive too? I have no intention of using windows so I don't need to see the windows partition, it just needs to be there
<uniq> raito: resizing ntfs partitions is supported, yes.
<h0e> ppl cn y help me
<h0e> can u help me
<h0e> how do i get java
<uniq> !java
<h0e> on kubuntu
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<h0e> for runescape
<gilster> hello
<jeff_> can someone tell me or point me to, how to add an install application to the Kicker?
<h0e> how do i get java ffor runescape
<uniq> !java > h0e
<gilster> i need help with my screensavers...i know my onboard card does 3GL but i cant seem to run these screensavers here
<gilster> it only runs on the top 1/4 of the screeen
<h0e> ty
<jeff_> too many people on i;ll try back
<uniq> jeff_: you want to add a applet to the kicker?
<h0e> ffs isnt there a simpler java to download like windows
<uniq> h0e: it is simple.
<h0e> how
<h0e> i clicked on it and it didnt work
<h0e> it came to community
<h0e> now im on sum indez
<h0e> ?
<h0e> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<MilhousePunkRock> !kmilo
<ubotu> I know nothing about kmilo
<uniq> h0e: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-b6030233763f831b1ff3a43e7ee3d804fd879ce5-2
<jinho> how can I change the permission to another hard drive I've connected so that I can write to it- right now its permissions are: drwxr-xr-x, and it belongs to root, rather my account
<h0e> thank u
<uniq> have to go. bye.
<MilhousePunkRock> CU uniq
<jeff_> jinho I have same prob
<jinho> =T
<jinho> anyone?
<driz_> I tried getting Java using that link but I still get errors on teh command line??
<h0e> ffs
<h0e> ahh ffs this kubuntis pissin me off
* h0e cat
<jpatrick> h0e: why?
<driz_> same here
<driz_> driz@driz-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<driz_> Reading package lists... Done
<driz_> Building dependency tree... Done
<driz_> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<h0e> cause i cant god dam install java
<h0e> ffs
<h0e> like windows is 1 click ffs
<h0e> thats y
<jpatrick> h0e: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<h0e> i noe
<h0e> ive been to it 100 times
<h0e> dont work
<driz_> me too
<jpatrick> :/
<h0e> fuck sake
<h0e> soz bout languge
<h0e> selling this computor
<h0e> 10 quif
<driz_> i think it has something to do with the multiverse thing
<jpatrick> driz_: sun-java5-bin is in multiverse
<h0e> ne 1 play runeacape
<jpatrick> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<driz_> how would i cahnge it cause i triex
<driz_> tried
<jpatrick> driz_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<uniq>  back.
<h0e> uniq
<driz_> cool thanks let me try this
<uniq> h0e: yes, haven't you got it working yet?
<uniq> :)
<h0e> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java5/ what 1 do i chose
<h0e> no i aint
<jpatrick> h0e: why don't you make your life easier and use apt
<h0e> wdf is apt
<h0e> im compleatly new to this
<uniq> the best part of kubuntu :)
<jpatrick> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<h0e> how do i get
<jpatrick> h0e: you already have it
<jpatrick> h0e: see the link I gave to driz_
<h0e> wdf
<driz_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<driz_> that one^
<h0e> k
<h0e> serchon now
<h0e> serching*
<h0e> yer what do i do on it
<uniq> you should enable the multiverse repository.
<[Nige] > hi alll
<h0e> k
<h0e> k i did now what do i do
<h0e> oi i did now what do i do
<gemidjy> can I start the installation of Kubuntu (from Live CD) but via init 3 (without started X) ?
<h0e> hmm??
<Raito> What packages do I need to install Intel video card drivers?
<driz_> YES!!!
<uniq> h0e: fetch updates, in adept.
<h0e> did it
<driz_> thanks alot it WORKS!!!
<h0e> now what
<driz_> search java
<VincentMX> yo
<h0e> in were
<gemidjy> ok I want to install kubuntu but without going into init 5 (from live cd)
<driz_> in the seach bar
<h0e> k w8
<h0e> yer
<driz_> then look for j2re1.4
<h0e> i typed java now what
<h0e> yer
<uniq> h0e: now, close adept. and open konsole.
<driz_> or that
<h0e> weres consol
<driz_> ^^
<uniq> h0e: kmenu - system - konsole
<h0e> yer
<h0e> now what
<h0e> im on konsole
<gemidjy> anyone idea
<h0e> ??
<uniq> now type: 'sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre'
<uniq> h0e: that's for you.
<uniq> gemidjy: hang on, i'll check for you.
<gemidjy> uniq thanks
<Raito> What packages do I need to install Intel video card drivers?
<h0e> whaaa?
<uniq> raito: i guess they would be installed by default. as the only special cases i'm aware of is nvidia and ati.
<uniq> h0e: hm?
<driz_> uniq: i got this error.
<driz_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<driz_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Raito> Oh really? So I can just go edit xorg? Or do I even have to do that?
<h0e> no
<h0e> it said temp unavailbel
<uniq> driz_: did you close adept?
<h0e> opps
<driz_> oh
<driz_> ok did it
<max06> good afternoon :)
<max06> I got a WinTV-HVR 900 (usb)-tv-card...
<max06> and now I want to use it with linux
<h0e> looks like its loading
<gemidjy> good news
<driz_> still not working
<h0e> looks like its loading
<h0e> ?
<driz_> not for me
<h0e> ne 1 dere?
<uniq> driz_: try to run 'sudo apt-get update' first. and then re-try the other command.
<driz_> ok
<h0e> how old r u gys
<h0e> im like only 14
<driz_> 17
<gemidjy> uniq any news
<jpatrick> h0e: 15
<uniq> 23
<h0e> lol uniq
<jpatrick> driz_: do apt-get update in the command line
<h0e> me dad owns apple:mac
<[Nige] > anyone running xgl/compiz with kubuntu on an ati card?
<Supaa> hey people
<uniq> gemidjy: doesn't look good.
<h0e> ne 1 play runescape
<jpatrick> h0e: no, i don't like it
<gemidjy> uniq ok, thanks anyways
<h0e> lol y?
<h0e> it owns
<VincentMX> h0e: is he really happy with a mac?
<h0e> yer
<h0e> y?
<max06> sry, has anyone sent a message to me?
<h0e> nop
<VincentMX> i don't think so, tell him to give me his mac, i'll be very happy with it, h0e
<jpatrick> h0e: cos some boys are always on about it at school and they have no lifes
<uniq> h0e: please try to use regular language, and type a little more than one word per line. It would be much more comfortable for the others here, if you did :)
<h0e> not ith mac
<h0e> lol i mean pc yer
<h0e> lol they are obsessed
<h0e> i got to admit i was addictd
<h0e> bad
<h0e> i went frm a student
<VincentMX> ok
<h0e> to an e student
<h0e> but im cool now
<h0e> lol im a student
<kane__> h0e: after using kubuntu ?
<h0e>  nah only got it today
<h0e> me dad got me it
<h0e> i knew about irc chat doe
<h0e> this is like rs chat
<h0e> ss cha
<jpatrick> maybe you should write proper english
<uniq> h0e: please move to #kubuntu-offtopic as this is a help channel and we try to keep it on topic. Thank you :)
<h0e> kk
<h0e> i need help lol
<h0e> 7% till dowload done
<driz_> ok i still have a big error.
<VincentMX> downloading kubuntu cd?
<uniq> h0e: then ask specific questions, and not throw random stuff into the channel. Please.
<driz_> should i paste it in its pretty big
<uniq> no, don't
<driz_> ok
<uniq> use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<uniq> I have to go away for 2 mins.. brb.
<h0e> help it has came up with a gray screen
<VincentMX> omg, my current pc is _so_ slow :S . it takes half a minute to start Konqueror
<h0e> i dont know if the install has worked what do i do now
<driz_> i think you have to restart firefox and see if it does not sure wait for the pros
<uniq> driz_: did you paste it?
<driz_> ya
<uniq> ok, checking.
<h0e> uniq
<h0e> i did it now what do i do
<uniq> h0e: now it should work.
<h0e> k let me try runescape
<uniq> h0e: you use konqueror as webbrowser i presume?
<h0e> yes
<h0e> y?
<h0e> it dont work
<h0e> =(
<Kmirno> I use konqueror all the time everywhere everyday it rocks like a rock guitar, I say
<driz_> uniq here is the link: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/728841
<h0e> oh w8 i was using fire fozx
<uniq> h0e: ok, then go back to the konsole, and run: 'sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin'
<uniq> driz_: looking at it right now.
<h0e> no i was using fire fox im trying konk now
<uniq> driz_: do you have the main repository enabled ?
<h0e> this computer is so slow
<driz_> i thought i had to disable all the others
<driz_> let me fix it
<uniq> driz_: you can have all enabled.
<driz_> oh ok so i'll enable them all
<Raito> I want to make a normal network to connect a kubuntu and a xubuntu machine, which one do I want?
<uniq> driz_: now run 'sudo apt-get update' in konsole or fetch updates in adept.
<driz_> did it now its downloading it.
<driz_> Is it going to run run with both Konqueror and firefox
<uniq> driz_: if you install sun-java5-plugin too. run: 'sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin'
<driz_> ok
<Raito> So what is the most basic way of making a network between two ubuntu machines?
<uniq> raito: zeroconf
<jaro> Hello All
<Raito> thanks uniq
<hacki> Can someone help me with kde's media manager? Because my devices do not show up once plugged in.
<jaro> I need help installing WG511 v3 made in China
<jaro> i have installed the .inf XP driver with ndiswrapper
<jaro> and still get the following errormessage
<hacki> lshal lists my ipod, but kde does not recognize it
<jaro> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<uniq> raito: install the package 'zeroconf' and edit /etc/default/zeroconf and set FALLBACK=yes and make sure DISABLE=yes is commented.
<hacki> can anyone tell me how to debug kde's media manager?
<Raito> uniq, Everything is commented by default except [IFBLACKLIST=" "] , After that what do I do?
<jaro> Can anybody help ??
<uniq> raito: you want to uncomment FALLBACK=yes because you want to enable fallback.
<hacki> jaro: which command produces the "No such device" error?
<Raito> uniq: Alright, I took off the [#]  on fallback=yes, what do I do now?
<jaro> hacki: ifup -a
<driz_> well still Java wont work...error is in this link please look at it: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/728867
<uniq> raito: do that on both pcs. and connect the cables. bring up the devices and you should have a network :)
<jaro> hacki:  the device is configured for dhcp  in /etc/networking/interfaces
<hacki> Maybe ndiswrapper creates a device wich a different name? have you tried iwconfig after modprobing ndiswrapper?
<hacki> jaro: does iwconfig list your networks?
<Raito> uniq: (That sounds surprisingly simple) ok, both PC's are connected to a LAN, that is ok right?
<hacki> jaro...sorry 'iwlist scan' not iwconfig
<h0e> its not loading up runescape
<uniq> raito: sure. should work if the LAN Doesn't provide a DHCP service.
<jaro> hacki: eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.   , and wlan0 is not listed
<Search4Lancer> boy oh boy I sure do love it when Firefox closes itself at random....
<driz_> lol^
<hacki> any errors from ndiswrapper in the kernel log (dmesg), after modprobing the module?
<Raito> What is a DHCP serivce?
<jaro> [17185890.696000]  ndiswrapper version 1.8 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=yes)
<jaro> [17185890.800000]  ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:112): loadndiswrapper failed (65280); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<jaro> sorry
<uniq> raito: centralized assigning of IP addresses. most adsl routers and wifi access points provide this service, by default.
<hacki> jaro: well, i'm not surprised that ifup -a does not work. ndiswrapper could not load your drivers
<Raito> uniq: Also what do I use to view the other computers files or set up shares? Is it the same in Xubuntu? (one of them is Xubuntu) and what do I do if I have DHCP?
<No-va> Hey guys, I have just switched from ubuntu, could someone remind me what i type in the Konsole to get mp3 plugin?
<jaro> hacki:  thats right.. but why not ?
<jaro> hacki:  ndiswrapper tells me the device is present
<Raito> No-va: I belive it is libxine-extracodecs
<uniq> raito: if you have dhcp, both pcs will get a IP address and they will connect with out the help of zeroconf, nothing much changes.
<jaro> hacki: netwg511xp              driver present, hardware present
<No-va> so, "sudo libxine-extracodecs"?
<uniq> raito: you use smb:/ in konqueror from KDE, in xubuntu i don't know.
<uniq> no-va: 'sudo apt-get install <packagename>'
<hacki> jaro: hmm...are you running on a 64bit machine?
<uniq> Dinner, have to go.
<driz_> anyone help me. http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/728867
<driz_> really weird errors
<jaro> hacki:  no..
<hacki> jaro: can you do a "grep -R ndis /var/log/*" and skim through the error messages?
<Raito> uniq: There is nothing there (well there is our house's windows workgroup but I don't want that) Do I have to make a workgroup?
<jaro> skim ?
<hacki> jaro: look through and see if you spot something interesting
<jaro> there is lots of stuff
<jaro> i changed from prism54 to ndiswrapper
<hacki> jaro: anything a bit more informative?
<No-va> Raito: I typed "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs", but it said "E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate"
<jaro> lol, yea .let me check
<Raito> umm, Did you enable universe and multiverse No-va?
<No-va> ah, thanks raito
<hacki> jaro: are you using the driver suggested on this list: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List ? (check if your device has the PCI id listed there)
<jaro> nothing interesting.. only that what i already posted
<jaro> hacki:  i did use the driver from the Win-CD
<hacki> jaro: bad idea
<jaro> hacki:  as supposed on that site
<hacki> jaro: If your card is a WG511 v3 (made in China) try this one: http://kbserver.netgear.com/products_automatic/wg511v1.asp
<jaro> i guess i have version 3 of the WG511
<gupta> Failed to fetch http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden [IP: 85.133.25.8 80]  I get this message with apt-get update, tried with multiple sources.list :(
<jaro> hacki:  what driver shall I download ?
<hacki> jaro: sorry, try this link...it's one specific driver: http://www.smc.com/files/AV\DR_2802wV.2_WHQL.zip the other page provides several versions
<hacki> jaro: ;-)
<driz_> please help http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/728867
<Raito> uniq: So, how do I make a workgroup?
<jaro> Version 2.9 Service Pack 2 and Code 10 Fix?
<driz_> uniq i think left for dinner
<No-va> Ok, could someone tell me how to enable the Multi and Universe repositories on Kubuntu, as i only know the ubuntu ones? Thank you
<jaro> hacki: to understand you correctly. You suggest downloading another driver ? and would be the latest one the best one ?
<Raito> darn>_>, Does anyone know how to make a workgroup for a network? Or tell me what I should do to connect the computers once I got zeroconf?
<driz_> No-va: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<driz_> that should help^
<No-va> cheers driz_
<hacki> jaro: the link pointing to smc provides just on zip package, try this package and don't forget to uninstall your old driver with ndiswrapper
<jaro> hacki:  ah ok.. sorry.. what kind of driver is that ?
<driz_> can anyone help me with these errors: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/728867
<gupta> Anybody? apt-get update isn't working for me. Getting 'failed to fetch' '403 forbidden ip'  messages .
<hacki> jaro: probably some binary 32bit windows driver
<hacki> jaro: It's the one suggested for your card by ndiswrapper developers
<No-va> driz_ when i attempt to manage repositories using adept, I| just get ubuntu repositories
<hacki> jaro: please check if your card has the pci id: 1260:3890
<hacki> jaro: You can to that by using lspci and 'lspci -n'
<driz_> wait let me see
<jaro> hacki:  ok wait
<No-va> Help! My pc still thinks it's running dapper
<No-va> *ubuntu dapper
<jaro> hacki: 0000:02:00.0 0280: 1260:3890 (rev 01)
<jaro> hacki:  here is something
<jaro> hacki:  but i dont know what it is
<jaro> at least the wlan-card is (rev 01)
<No-va> does anyone know why this could be?
<hacki> jaro: Alright...I suggest uninstalling the drivers you currently use and installing the drivers from the link I pasted
<jaro> hacki:  ok I installed driver 2802w
<jaro> hacki:  what now ? other drivers removed again
<hacki> jaro: sorry, did you remove the old drivers? If yes, unload ndiswrapper and reload the module
<jaro> ok
<jaro> yay
<jaro> it might work
<jaro> at least no error message in dmesg
<hacki> jaro: good sign
<gupta> running 'opera' or 'easyubuntu' from  the koonsole gives "cannot connect to xserver" . Whatsup? Opera runs from alt+f2 just fine.
<driz_>  help me . the errors are in this link http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/728867
<jaro> hacki: yay, wlan is present in Networkconfigs
<hacki> jaro: great!
<jaro> only thing i would need to test is an existing wlan.. lol
<jaro> hacki:  thanks you very much for your help :-))
<jaro> it seems i got it finally working
<hacki> jaro: Maybe one of your neighbors has one
<hacki> jaro: no problem
<jaro> hacki:  can i search for an existing one ???
<hacki> jaro: If you use networkmanager, it should list all available WLAN networks. But you can use 'iwlist scan' too, as networkmanager is a bit slow at picking up new networks
<kristian> How can i make ubuntu read ntfs? I have many films and a lot of music i want to have on ubuntu :)
<Blissex> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<kristian> thx! :)
<hacki> jaro: And if wpa does not work with networkmanager, try using wpa_supplicant from the commandline (wpa_passphrase created entries for /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf)
<jaro> hmm ive got no networkmanager
<jaro> ah
<jaro> KNetworkmanager
<jaro> lol
<jaro> no networks found :(
<jaro> but that looks pretty good
<jaro> im sure itll work with an existing on
<jaro> :)=
<hacki> jaro: you have to remove all entries for wlan0 from /etc/network/interfaces
<hacki> otherwise knetworkmanager will refuse to work
<jaro> why ?
<hacki> jaro: ask the debian devs...i have not investigated
<jaro> how can i search for other wlans with KNetworkmanager ?
<hacki> jaro: it searches automatically in the background
<jaro> well then there is none..
<jaro> ok
<jaro> thanks very much again...
<jaro> i have to go watch football ;-)
<hacki> jaro: there are notifications as soon as new networks show up (but remember it may be a bit slow), you can always confirm by running 'iwlist scan'
<hacki> jaro: alright gotta go to...leaving for southern france and spain :-)
<hacki> jaro: see you
<driz_> anyone help
<driz_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/728867
<driz_> i pated the errors ^
<driz_> pasted*
<driz_> THANKS ALOT!!!!!!
<kristian> How can i play .mp3 files?
<No-va> Hey, When i attempt to enable Kubuntu repositories, my package manager tells me that I only have ubuntu repositories availible
<No-va> does anyone know why'?
<No-va> kristian: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<kristian> thx
<kristian> i don't have the codecs on pc.. how get them?
<Blissex> !marillat
<ubotu> marillat is a repository created for Debian. Please don't use it on Ubuntu. Consider using !seveas !plf or !cipherfunk
<Blissex> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kristian> Oh, i didn't attention here.. What am i supposed to use to play mp3 files with ubuntu?
<driz_>  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/728867
<driz_> help^
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noiesmo> how do i convert an existing Linux ext2 filesystem to an ext3 file system without data loss
<Healot> http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/ext2toext3.htm >> noiesmo
<noiesmo> Healot, cool thanks
<Healot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3 >> the same solution
<kristian> How do i download packages?
<kristian> what is the code?
<Healot> put it this way, umount, "tune2fs -j <dev>", change the entry from ext2 to ext3 (if entry exists in fstab), remount
<Healot> kristian: you need to pay for the code :)
<noiesmo> Healot, cheers thanks for that
<kristian> healot: how much ;)
<kristian> ?
<Healot> read the following link
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Healot> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<uniq> driz_: your problem is that you have two lines in /etc/apt/sources.list with the same information. Remove the duplicate.
<uniq> driz_: that would be the same as removing the duplicate repositories in adept.
<uniq> driz_: at least that's the first problem in your post.
<driz_> ok
<kristian> Healot: Can't u just tell me the code to download stuff?:P i have read the link twice now..:P
<Healot> that wouldn't be fun, would it be?
<uniq> kristian: mp3?
<galorin> I've just installed Kubuntu for AMD_64 and I'm having problems with my wireless adapter.  It's a Belkin F5D7000, which has the bcm4306 chip in it.  I've tried some of the help from ubuntu forums, but to no avail.. heck, I can't even get ndiswrapper working .
<kristian> well.. i don't learn anything but..
* Kyral smacks Healot
<Healot> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Kyral> Arseclown
<uniq> kristian: did you enable multiverse?
<Kyral> kristian: for anything in the repos you don't need to pay
<kristian> uniq, yes... as u maybe have understand, i have just installed ubuntu :P
<Kyral> kristian: you can install things with "sudo apt-get install"
<uniq> kristian: ok, multiverse is enabled?
<Kyral> kristian: and if you want the source you can use "sudo apt-get source"
<kristian> yes, install, but how to download the package first?
<Kyral> kristian: it does so automaticalluy
<Kyral> It goes like "Well, I have this handy internet connection
<Kyral> "lemme download the package for you and install it"
<uniq> driz_: are you done removing duplicates?
<kristian> it does?.. but now i am looking for gstreamer something..
<Kyral> kristian: search with "apt-cache search thingyouwannasearchfor"
<kristian> and i tried to write sudo apt-get install the thing
<kristian> wrong command something..
<kristian> came..
<Kyral> !info gstreamer
<ubotu> Package gstreamer does not exist in dapper
<Kyral> ...stupidthing
<kristian> To add mp3 support to GnomeBaker, install gstreamer0.8-mad and gstreamer0.8-misc
<kristian> ".."
<Kyral> hai hai
<Kyral> so
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad gstreamer0.8-misc
<kristian> germany 2 sweden 0... NO..
<uniq> kristian: if multiverse is enabled in kmenu -> system -> adept -> adept (in the menubar) -> manage repositories
<kristian> oki, i try
<uniq> kristian: then use adept to 'fetch updates' and search for and install libxine-extracodecs
<Kyral> Xine doesn't work with GStreamer :P
<uniq> you can also install libmad0
<uniq> gstreamer is gnome.
<kristian> oh..
<Kyral> Actually Kaffiene and AmaroK can use GST
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Kyral> Xine and GST are just backends
<uniq> arts can use esd.
<Healot> damn why you separate xine codecs in the first place?
<galorin> I just came off an old slackware system, but wanted to do something Debian-like... hmm, looks like I need a different firmware for ndiswrapper than what I had been using.. Oh well.
<Kyral> libxine-extracodecs is basically w32codecs
<uniq> healot: legal reasons.
<kristian> what am i supposed to write now ;P u talk so much guys..:P
<Kyral> Wesa geeks :P
<Kyral> and uniq is one of those freak GUI lovers
<Kyral> ;P
<kristian> hehe...
<Kyral> True power to the command line!
<kristian> yes
<kristian> but
<kristian> the code now. Kyral :)
<Kyral> I told you
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad gstreamer0.8-misc
<Healot> kristian: it;s called command line...
<Healot> not code :()
<kristian> i like code, but okay..
<Kyral> Well, technically, the Bash Shell is an interpreter
<Kyral> so TECHNICALLY (very technically) it is "code"
<Kyral> Which is how you can write shell scripts
<kristian> Yes, i believe u :P
<Healot> do people give a damn on that?
<kristian> hehe..
<Kyral> I do
<kristian> Now the installation process has started :)
<Kyral> its my major :P
<kristian> i have used ubuntu 2 days, and the command line is the thing i love most
<Healot> you're not people then... hohoho
<Kyral> cat Healot > /dev/null
<Kyral> hoy! raphink!!
<tuxrobot> eXCeSS: hi
<raphink> hi Kyral
<Tommy2k4> erm
<raphink> just back from the mountains
<raphink> :)
<Tommy2k4> the k-bar has disappeared
<kristian> am i done now? with the mp3 codec thing?
<raphink> I'm all burned by the sun
<Tommy2k4> or should i call it taskbar
<kristian> no.. i m not..
<uniq> tommy2k4: try: alt+f2 'dcop kicker kicker restart'
<Kyral> Psh you don't need MP3 anyway
<Kyral> GLORY TO OGG VORBIS!! ;P
<kristian> but all of my songs IS mp3..:P
<Kyral> psh
<kristian> but i can't play music anyway now..?
<kristian> wait... i will read, don't say anything:p
<Tommy2k4> nothing happened when i tried that
<Tommy2k4> either that or im just impatient lol
<Healot> buy an iPod Giant :)
<Tommy2k4> ctrl alt backspace sorted it though
<Tommy2k4> how do i stop it switching windows when i scroll over taskbar with mousewheel
<kristian> Tell me, do i have GnomeBaker? :P
<uniq> kristian: why do you want that?
<Healot> damn I need to kick behinds
<kristian> To add mp3 support to GnomeBaker, install gstreamer0.8-mad and gstreamer0.8-misc.
<kristian> i installed it, but i don't have gnomebaker?
<uniq> what are you trying to do?
<uniq> play mp3s?
<kristian> yes...!!
<uniq> I told you previously that you do not need gstreamer*
<kristian> you are a gift uniq:)
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<uniq> you want 'libxine-extracodecs'
<uniq> and i told you how to get it too.
<driz_> uniq: ya
<kristian> ooh.. but it was then u and the other guy talk like my mome..
<uniq> kristian: use adept to 'fetch updates' and search for and install libxine-extracodecs
<montoya> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<montoya> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<montoya>         LANGUAGE = "it_IT",
<montoya>         LC_ALL = "it_IT@euro",
<montoya>         LANG = "it_IT@euro"
<montoya>     are supported and installed on your system.
<montoya> what is this???
<Healot> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<uniq> montoya: please don't paste in the channel.
<Healot> damn
<montoya> this my problem
<uniq> montoya: 'sudo apt-get install localeconf'
<Emess> To have automatic WLAN access and a list of all available networks similar to the windows network finder, simply execute "sudo apt-get install network-manager" and type "nm-applet" or find it with synaptic.
<uniq> emess: that's for gnome desktops. With KDE and kubuntu we use Adept (kmenu - system - adept) to find 'knetworkmanager' and install it :)
<snikker> what's mean "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169" ?
<uniq> driz_: ok, now on the command line run: 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get -f install'
<montoya> my problem is not resolv
<garar> hi
<r0xz> snikker: dunno, but i have sort of the same error here (flight upgrade btw) and playing games are a problem
<uniq> montoya: didn't installing localeconf fix your problem? try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow localeconf' then.
<r0xz> *is
<uniq> montoya: that's 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow localeconf'
<montoya> mmmm
<snikker> r0xz: this error happen when i start kaudiocreator from console... it start but the dvd-rom don't rip at full speed
<driz_> uniq: did all that
<kristian> em, is this right? sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs ???
<montoya> not!
<uniq> driz_: and the error remains?
<driz_> nope
<driz_> no more
<uniq> kristian: if you don't want to do it the way i told you, with adept, it is correct, yes. :)
<uniq> driz_: no more errors? :)
<snikker> r0xz: your dvd drive, rip at full spedd with kaudiocreator?
<driz_> :-D no more ERRORS!!!!
<kristian> what did u say? :) i feel slow today..
<uniq> driz_: great :)
<driz_> Thank you uniq
<driz_> now i'm going to do flash
<uniq> kristian: 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs'
<r0xz> snikker: not really noticed, but i don't use kaudiocreator because it lacks configuration (i use cli: jack or abcde)
<snikker> r0xz: oh, ok... thanks
<driz_> uniq: with that 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs' i'll be able to play mp3s on amarok
<driz_> ?
<uniq> driz_: yes.
<kristian> uniq: it dosen't work. somekind of error, the package missing comes..
<uniq> kristian: do you have multivers enabled in kmenu -> system -> adept -> adept (menubar> -> manage repositories ?
<driz_> oh no i got an error
<uniq> kristian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<uniq> driz_: what error?
<kristian> i check now
<kristian> but i can play music with vlc:)
<driz_> uniq: i'll put it on the pastebin it looks similar to the one i got on the java from before
<uniq> driz_: ok.
<driz_> i'll be on later i must go to work now
<Emess> kristian: did you ask em something?
<kristian> huh? em... a lot of things..
<Emess> <kristian>	 em, is this right? sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs ??? <---was this for me?
<kristian> no, i talked with uniq.. :P
<Healot> for all mp3 and proprietary media freaks out there :)
<kristian> but uniq, i don't know where u are?:P in the menu.. norwegian u see...
<uniq> kristian: ok. alt+f2, 'kdesu adept'
<uniq> kristian: now when adept starts, find the adept menu, upper left, from that menu, choose manage repositories.
<kristian> Can't find file, an error..
<uniq> huh? can't find what file?
<kristian> kdesu adept
<uniq> ok, just 'adept' then.
<kristian> don't work...
<uniq> what's the error?
<kristian> 2 sec
<kristian> could not open location 'file///adept
<Healot> what/where exactly did you type?
<kristian> adept and 'adept'
<uniq> alt+f2 type adept without the ''
<kristian> yes i did first..
<kristian> ubuntu u know?:P
<kristian> not kubuntu..
<sF|Xemanth> how can i see services which are started atm ?
<uniq> kristian: ah.. #ubuntu then.
<Healot> damn
<Healot> I really need to kick behinds
<uniq> kristian: then you will have problems getting mp3 support with libxine-extracodecs too.
<Emess> sF: service list?
<Emess> or ps x should work
<uniq> kristian: #ubuntu-no might be for you.
<Emess> but thats all processes
<uniq> sf|xemanth: network services?
<kristian> thx for everything;P
<ikehack> hey
<Lynoure> ikehack: hmm?
<KuLover> I am trying to compile KXDocker.. during the process.. it says no KDE headers installed in that prefix.  Anyone know where the KDE headers are in dapper?
<Chozabu> perhaps kde-base-dev ?
<Chozabu> kdebas-dev even
<Chozabu> * kdebase-dev
<uniq> kulover: kdelibs4-dev
<Chozabu> ahh
<KuLover> I just put that as the prefix?
<uniq> close :)
<uniq> kulover: no, you need that package.
<KuLover> Ah. And the headers will be found automaticlly during compilation?
<uniq> and you need --prefix=/usr and it should find everything on its own.
<uniq> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<uniq> i guess.
<KuLover> How did you knwo I needed that package?
<Healot> it's in their blood hohoho
<KuLover> ><
<GameOver69> can anyone help me with getting videos from yahoo working in firefox with the mplayer plugin... they seem to load/buffer then it just says stopped
<linux_> bonjour
<Healot> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Healot> good day
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> can somone help me with getting swiftfox to work?
<aeon17x> kopete is not detecting that I already have jasper installed
<aeon17x> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: extract it to a folder in your home directory, then just run the firefox (not firefox-bin) file.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> aeon17x: i did , but im ahaving some errors , looks like dependency problems , but i cant find a place to get those dependencies anywhere
<aeon17x> what dependencies do you need?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> when i run it is dais :./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> so im guessing , the libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 is not there?
<deuce868> anyone point me toward some info on cpu scaling and other laptop power management features for kubuntu dapper?
<deuce868> when I go to install cpufreqd it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop :-)
<uniq> n0cturnal-fiend: 'sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0'
<uniq> deuce868: get 'kpowersave' it is so nice :)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> uniq: is sais it is already installed,
<uniq> n0cturnal-fiend: then you should hagve libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 installed.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> uniq: should i maybe create a link in the swiftfox folder to where the libgtk is?
<uniq> n0cturnal-fiend: you can try.
<uniq> n0cturnal-fiend: it's at /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> uniq: i have libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 and libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.800.18  . which one should be used?
<uniq> n0cturnal-fiend: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.800.18
<uniq> n0cturnal-fiend: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 is just a link to /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.800.18 anyway.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> uniq: ahh , thank you ,
<charlie55> hullooo ... does anyone use the 'keep' backup tool ? I have it set to back up every 3 days, but it seems to be backing up a few times a day (using rdiff-backup accoring to 'top')
<Kozar4ence> HEllo
<Kozar4ence> can someone help me with a little problem ? ;))
<Kozar4ence> I have trouble installing wine
<Kozar4ence> adept doesnt allows me to select it
<Kozar4ence> its gray
<Kozar4ence> and every other app....
<gemidjy> installing kubuntu bu!
<KuLover> anyone useing kxdocker?
<ajay> guys i installed et
<ajay> and when i run it
<ajay> the game screen is not in centre
<ajay> but a little askew to left
<ajay> any ideas?
<ajay> someone?
<ajay> please
<Lynoure> ajay: et?
<ajay> Lynoure, enemy territory
<edulix> hi !
<Lynoure> ajay: What's the package name for that?
<ajay> Lynoure, not in repo
<gilster> are the emoticons for kopete not compatible with MSN msgner
<gilster> messngr
<Kyral> Because MSN is a propreitary PoS?
<Lynoure> ajay: Ah, then maybe the makers of it can help you best... unless some happens to have experience with that
<edulix> I'm a spanish user, and my keyboard has been worked fine, but now I cannot accentuate correctly words
<edulix> when I press ` key, well, ` appears instead of waiting for a vowel to accentuate
<GameOver69> can anyone help me with getting videos from yahoo working in firefox with the mplayer plugin... they seem to load/buffer then it just says stopped
<gilster> so i can only send my kopete emoticons to others wih kopete?
<Kozar4ence> any help???
<Kozar4ence> ppls;(
<lime4x4> anyone here no anything about mpd?
<Lynoure> edulix: so what is called "dead keys" is not happening. Do you have nodeadkeys somewhere in your xorg configuration?
<edulix> Lynoure: I don't think it will be a xorg problem, since gtl programs like firefox work fine
<edulix> let me see
<uniq> kozar4ence: you'll have to enable the universe repository. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<edulix>      # Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys" ## this would be used for xterm input
<edulix> it's commented
<Lynoure> edulix: ok, from your description I assumed you had it everywhere
<Kozar4ence> uniq but my adept doesnt look like the one on the screenshots :(
<ajayc> guys i installed et
<ajayc> and when i run it
<ajayc> the game screen is not in centre
<edulix> Lynoure: I'm trying to configure it from kcontrol, using all the available variants: default, sundeadkeys, nosundeadkeys, etc
<edulix> but none worked
<edulix> with sundeadkeys, the  just never appears
<uniq> kozar4ence: then you're in add/remove programs. go to kmenu -> system -> adept
<Kozar4ence> aha
<Kozar4ence> uniq 10x alot
<KuLover> anyone useing kxdocker?
<edulix> i'll try to restart kde
<udson> ola
<chillfaktor> bazzir? r u there? and have a little time left?
<chillfaktor> its mr. vmware again :D
<Ranth> I'm trying to set up a network between a Kubuntu and a Xubuntu machine, So far I have gotten zroconf on both machines, On Kubuntu using Konqueror I can see the Xubuntu computer (but none of the files inside it) but I dont know what to do to see the Kubuntu one from the xubuntu computer nor do I know how to share files off of xubuntu
<uniq> ranth: sorry, i don't know much about xubuntu..
<Ranth> (uniq, yea, I know I am Raito)
<Hawkwind> Anyone using the new flock browser by chance with Kubuntu ?
<uniq> ranth: figured :)
<uniq> flock?
<uniq> hmm..
<Hawkwind> uniq: Yeah, from flock.com
<Hawkwind> It's not packaged in Ubuntu yet though :(
<Ranth> uniq: But my main problem is that I can't go to any remote places in thunar. I think it might be the same as ubuntu so... hey! I'll go to the ubuntu channel
<KuLover> Anyone using KXDocker?
<uniq> hawkwind: no linux powerpc support.. so i can't test it. :|
<uniq> kulover: no, what is your problem with kxdocker?
<uniq> ranth: you could also try xubuntu channel.
<KuLover> uniq I seem to be compileing it okay, but when I put in the command "kxdocker" to run it, it shows as a command not found
<Ranth> The xubuntu channel is very small >_>
<chillfaktor> uniq ... do YOU have some xp in installing the vmware software under kubuntu?
<uniq> chillfaktor: no, sorry. I only use qemu.
<chillfaktor> :/ thx anyway
<uniq> ranth: ok, then #ubuntu is probably the best choice.
<uniq> kulover: you compiled manually?
<KuLover> uniq Through the terminal
<Hawkwind> uniq: Ah ok thanks.  I'm just having issues with the bookmarks.  Not being able to put subdirectories into directories :(
<KuLover> uniq With ./configure/make/makeinstall
<uniq> kulover: did you use --prefix=/usr ?
<KuLover> uniq Ive tried that and some others. Do I need to do anything else if I use that?
<uniq> kulover: it says something about where the files go, when you run 'make install'
<Ranth> uniq: So I got this networking program, now I just need to find out how to mark files as shared and whatnot
<kutu> hello i am new to kubuntu and i wonder how to install firefox
<gemidjy> actually kubuntu pwnz
<ilgattotrino> gemidjy: what's pwnz
<ilgattotrino> ?
<KuLover> uniq Do you know what I should do?\
<uniq> ranth: in konqueror you just right click on the folder, and select share.
<gemidjy> [[pwnz] ] 
<uniq> kulover: i'd look for a package of kxdocker, it's much cleaner and better to administrate.
<gemidjy> how to make konqueror not open Tab when there is only one page openned?
<Ranth> uniq: I don't have a share option in konqueror >_> How come?
<KuLover> But its an old version.. and this way I can update it myself.
<uniq> ranth: right click properties - share tab maybe?
<Ranth> Thanks!
<edilberto> boa tarde
<Ranth> uniq: It gave me a 'Configure -KDE Control Module' but thing is, everything is greyed out.
<edilberto> aulgum brasileiro ?
<kutu_> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions
<kutu_> oops
<kutu_> hello i am new to kubuntu and i wonder how to install firefox
<edilberto> me too
<kutu_> it's grey in synaptic
<kutu_> and i don't know the package name under apt-get
<gnomefreak> kutu_: sudo apt-get install firefox
<martin_> hello?
<gnomefreak> hi
<uniq> ranth: alt+f2 'kcmshell fileshare'
<kutu_> ok i have to restart before
<Ranth> uniq: Even when I go into administrator mode it is all grey O_O
<uniq> ranth: run it with kdesu then.
<uniq> 'kdesu kcmshell fileshare'
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> uniq: cant get it to work , it cant find the libs that i already have even when i create the links to the files
<deuce868> anyone use devil's pie for their kubuntu window positioning? I get a segfault whenever I use (center)
<Ranth> uniq: Everything is still greyed out T_T
<uniq> ranth: you have samba installed right?
<Ranth> I just found out that... I didn't I am installing smbfs package now
<KuLover> uniq Just wondering, why is it neccisary to use /usr? What does this do?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> uniq: im the one trying to get swiftfox to run
<uniq> kulover: it tells the program you want to install stuff to /usr/
<uniq> n0cturnal-fiend: i remember. any luck?
<Ranth> uniq: I got a detailled guide on it now, I hopefully will be ok
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> uniq: no , it wont see the libraries , even after i make the links to them
<forsai> Buenas...
<kutu_> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<kutu_> oops
<KuLover> uniq So it doesn't matter where I install it? As long as I know where it is?
<kutu_> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kutu_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kutu_> is only available from another source
<kutu_> However the following packages replace it:
<kutu_>   libnss3
<kutu_> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<kutu_> kutu@kutu-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install xchat
<kutu_> Reading package lists... Done
<kutu_> Building dependency tree... Done
<uniq> kulover: well, that depends on the package.
<kutu_> i use kde so i don't want to switch to ubuntu
<uniq> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<forsai> alguna alma caritativa puede ayudarme... ;)
<kutu_> so what does i do now
<kutu_> hello
* ilgattotrino is away: Away at the moment
<Raito> I used the guide on wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and got this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16380
<uniq> kutu_: do you have the repositories enabled?
<azzco> Good day
<uniq> raito: you specified a not existing share.
<uniq> hi azzco.
<Raito> uniq: I find that I need to install the package 'samba' as well
<azzco> does anyone else use xmms and aMSN?
<azzco> I can't get the plugins yo work correctly on aMSN
<uniq> raito: that's true. the samba package is the server, you will need that to be able to share files.
<Raito> uniq: But it still doesn't work, *sigh* what else do I need?
<uniq> raito: samba should do it.
<Raito> Ack, lunch
<uniq> raito: after that you should be able to run 'kcmshell kcmsambaconf' to configure samba.
<uniq> raito: then you should be able to set your filesharing settings with 'kcmshell filesharing'.
<azzco> okay can someone help me with this one then, I used ktorrent and I unmarked one file from a downloading torrent and it made ktorrent crash, I can't open it now what should I do? I tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it...no good though
<KuLover> uniq I got KXDocker Working! If anyone has problems just tell them they need both kdelibs4-dev and xorg-dev installed.
<uniq> azzco: delete the folder ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent. Then you would have to setup ktorrent again, and all your current downloads will be lost.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> azzco:  try to uninstall purge, then reinstall
<uniq> kulover: ah, great :)
<azzco> okay I'll try that ;)
<azzco> I think that it worked
<uniq> great :)
<truzak> hello, I changed all fonts in Appearance applet and "use my KDE fonts in GTK apps" is selected. But GTK apps still appear using previous fonts, what am I missing?
<slow-motion> re
<azzco> ...nope it didn't -_-
<uniq> hmm.
<|lostbyte|> Hi ! guys..
<uniq> azzco: then i have no good ideas. It worked for me when i had the same problem.
<jeekl> Could anyone help me with setting up mysql for use with ruby on rails?
<uniq> jeekl: you might find some help here: http://howtoforge.com/ruby_on_rails_apache2_fastcgi_debian
<jeekl> uniq: I'm trying to follow this: http://www.rubyrailways.com/getting-ruby-on-rails-up-and-running-on-ubuntu-dapper/ but wen i'm at the configuring database-part, mysql just refuse to give me access to any databases.
<jeekl> Spitting 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' at me.
<KuLover> Anyone use KXDocker?
<jeff_> how can i play wmv's
<uniq> !wmv > jeff_
<uniq> !wmv > uniq
<uniq> :)
<jeff_> di that still doesn't work unless i missed a codec
<uniq> ok, then i have no clue. I don't play wmvs.
<guy> how do i configure xwindows/gnome/
<guy> ?
<|lostbyte|> How do i search for a spesific file's deb from repo ?
<|lostbyte|> repo*
<guy> greetings
<neopsyche> hello
<neopsyche> hello
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> |lostbyte|: use adept
<neopsyche> can someone please help me , what is the command to start config for x
<neopsyche> ?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<|lostbyte|> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, file also .. ? let me try..
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> |lostbyte|: i dont think there is a search for single files , u need to now which lib the file belongs to
<kutu_> mabe apt-get
<|lostbyte|> oh :(
<|lostbyte|> thats sad.
<neopsyche> thankyou
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> yup
<rohan> in other distros with kde 3.5.3, when i use konqi's search bar and press enter, it opens google and then the search field clears .. but not so in konqi in kubuntu .. is it imitating firefox ? cos the whole konqi is made to look like firefox, and then this behaviour ..
<rohan> can i disable it in any way ?
<uniq> rohan: it clears here.
<rohan> strange
<uniq> that could be old defaults remaining though.. i'll check on a clean profile.
<uniq> rohan: found it.
<rohan> yes ?
<uniq> rohan: in konq: settings -> configure plugins? (or something, translating from norwegian on the fly)
<uniq> disable google suggest, and enable the google bar.
<rohan> oh, ok, uniq, ty :)
<uniq> you're welcome :)
<rohan> thanks a lot, uniq :)
<gupta> I accidentally used "sudo mv /etc/passwd /etc/passwd.bak"
<rohan> gupta: so copy it back now ? :D
<gupta> Now I can't use sudo to fix rename passwd.bak to passwd. Help!
<gupta> The message I get is "sudo: uid 1000 does not exist in the passwd file!"
<rohan> gupta: try using gui if it works (tho' i dont expect it to)
<uniq> gupta: boot from the livecd, mount the partition and rename the file.
<rohan> or, pass init=/bin/sh to the kernel line in grub and then mv the file back
<gupta> uniq: K, that would work, thanks!
<gupta> rohan: didn't get that completely,
<rohan> nevermind, uniq's method is the best
<gupta> Or better I'll enable root and  then mv then revert back. :)
<simp> hello a problem over here, ubuntu install doesn't detect my keyboard i use version 5.10 of ubuntu install cd and my keyboard is logitech Y-ST39
<Chairman_Wow_> Apparently xine has a bug which prevents the latest amarok from playing flac. How can I get that bug patched in kubuntu?
<crimsun_> it ... does?
<crimsun_> are you referring to 1.4.1 beta?
<Chairman_Wow_> I'm using the svn.
<flo> i'm having this problem, when i put a cd in the cdrom drive i get the icon of the cd on the desktop for about 2 sec then it disapears and i cant acces the content of any cd , what's hapening?
<Narishma> hi
<Narishma> what's the best way to install java on kubuntu ?
<simp> !tell Narishma about java
<Lynoure> !tell lynoure about java
<simp> !tell lynoure about java
<simp> Lynoure you should write /msg ubotu java
<simp> if you want to do it for yourselg
<simp> yourself
<martin_> hello :)
<Lynoure> simp: It worked this way too
<Lynoure> simp: yours was just the same thing the second time
<simp> well Lynoure when you write /msg ubotu java then you just dont have to spamm the channel :)
<Lynoure> simp: I did it once, this discussion has been already many times that lenght :)
<simp> :)
<Lynoure> simp: I wanted to find out if it works as ubutu gave no feedback when I last told it to tell something to someone
<simp> well it used to say that use /msg ubotu "something" if you wanted it to tell yourself something
<Lynoure> simp: Is there a /msg interface for asking it to tell someone else? And does it tell me if it does not know the term?
<Narishma> I get this when trying to install the sun jre
<Narishma> http://pastebin.ca/70741
<simp> Lynoure no i don't think so
<simp> wait
<simp> try: /msg ubotu tell simp about java
<simp> yes it does tell you
<Lynoure> simp: goodness :)
<Lynoure> simp: thanks :)
<morla> is it possible to have a seperate bashrc for a sudo -s session?
<imbrandon> moins everyone
<MartinArg> exists a graphical client for wvdial ? i have kubuntu 6.06
<MartinArg> and kppp doesn't work whit mi winmodem
<simp> hello a problem over here, ubuntu install doesn't detect my keyboard i use version 5.10 of ubuntu install cd and my keyboard is logitech Y-ST39
<analia> hello. i have been using debian sarge from a year and half on amd64, and wanna try kubuntu. i downloaded one of the dapper 6.06 betas, which had a bug on the installer that erased partitions (lucky me that have disconnected my main hd). Are there some advices before i try a install on amd64???
<imbrandon> analia, just use a newer one not the beta , that was fixed ;)
<imbrandon> other than that you should be good to go
<psilon> can anyone help me get edit mouse drivers
<psilon> ps2 not right mouse
<oomph_> hello everyone
<psilon> helooooo
<analia> i gonna try then. thanks!
<oomph_> is there a way to configure opera to view WMV files from websites? such as CNN.com
<imbrandon> psilon, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will let you choose a diffrent mouse, just leave the video and keyboard settings alone
<imbrandon> if not edit the xorg.conf
<imbrandon> oomph_, from konq or firefox ?
<oomph_> opera
<psilon> how do i edit xorg.conf
<psilon> ?
<psilon> command?
<imbrandon> psilon, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<psilon> it says new file though?
<imbrandon> oomph_, no idea
<psilon> hasnt opened xorg.conf
<imbrandon> psilon, then that was wrong
<psilon> o - k
<psilon> any right options anyone?
<imbrandon> retry it make sure no typos
<imbrandon> no no the command is right, you just typed it wrong or your not using the normal X server for kubuntu
<psilon> hmm
<oomph_> imbrandon:  thanks anyway
<psilon> how do i get out of nano?
<psilon> ok im out
<psilon> ok
<psilon> COOooooOOOL!
<imbrandon> psilon, ctl-x
<psilon> what do i change ps2 mouse to?
<psilon> im in
<psilon> says ImPS/2 next to device input device
<imachine> psilon, what mouse have you got.
<imachine> psilon, change it to that mouse you got.
<imachine> simple as pie.
<psilon> yes its a serial mouse
<mth`MAW> someone wants to help me with my graphic-card?
<psilon> what should i type?
<mth`MAW> :D
<imachine> then choose a serial mouse dirver.
<simp> hello a problem over here, ubuntu install doesn't detect my keyboard i use version 5.10 of ubuntu install cd and my keyboard is logitech Y-ST39
<psilon> no option to choose
<imachine> s/dirver/driver.
<uniq> !kopete-remove-tab is <reply> To hide the tabview when there is only one tab: echo '[ChatWindowSettings] \nAlwaysShowTabs=false' >> ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<imachine> psilon, wtf.
<psilon> just what do i type to change it
<imachine> psilon, if you expect people to help, LISTEN to the instructions.
<psilon> ok
<imachine> 21:59 < imbrandon> psilon, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will let you choose a diffrent mouse, just leave the video and keyboard settings alone
<imachine> and i wont do that again, pasting is wrong by definition.
<psilon> Ive got a Microshoved intellimouse
<psilon> wheelmouse
<psilon> *microsoft
<imachine> good for you.
<psilon> serial compatable on com port
<imachine> then choose that.
<imachine> eot.
<imachine> that'll be 5$
<imachine> ;-)
<psilon> what do i need to edit in the place of ImPS/2"
<imachine> allow me to cite brian the dog from family guy 'I won't call the hospital because you won't learn anything'. Now, substitute 'call the hospital' with 'say anything anymore'
<imachine> thank you come again.
<Hawkwind> Anyone know how to disable the tab bar in konqueror from not showing at all ?
<psilon> i cant "CHOOSE" because there is not an option to "Choose" im in the text editor
<uniq> hawkwind: even when there are tabs? or when there is just one?
<imachine> psilon, there's been at least two lines in the past 10 minutes in this channel that told you the steps to obtain a graphical interface to selecting the particular driver. from a list. with choices.
<Hawkwind> uniq: When there is just one, or even at all times
<psilon> yes but im at the config file so if anyone knows the generic option for a serial mouse please let me know
<imachine> psilon, man xorg.conf. it ought to be documented there quite well.
<psilon> I tried the gui option before but it doesnt seem to give options for a microsoft intellimouse
<uniq> hawkwind: when there is just one: from konqueror select settings -> configure konqueror -> Webbehavior -> hide tab bar when ... you'll find it. :)
<psilon> right thanks
<imachine> n/p.
* imbrandon yawns *
<Hawkwind> uniq: Many thanks :)
<Hawkwind> Web Behaviour was about the only place I hadn't really looked
<refuze> hey when i install Kubuntu why doesn't it give me the option to format to ReiserFS?
<Hawkwind> It does.  Atleast if you're using the alternate CD which is what I used
<|lostbyte|> To turn off a swap i do swapoff <file>
<imbrandon> |lostbyte|, yes
<hrishikesh> Hello Folks, need a little help getting grub installed on my new kubuntu system
<hrishikesh> I just posted the exact problem on the forum, at http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=6380.msg25310#msg25310
<hrishikesh> in short: grub refused to install, the installer crashed, and now I have no clue about how to recover (cos the rescue option does not work :( )
<hrishikesh> save install 5.10 and dist-upgrade to 6.06
<h3sp4wn> hrishikesh: I have not come across anyone with an XFS root partition that has been able to install from the desktop cd
<h3sp4wn> hrishikesh: You can either use the alternative cd (which is like the old install cd)
<hrishikesh> :O
<andy_> can anyone help me get my multimedia files to play in amarok and kaffeine?
<hrishikesh> aah crap! would grub-install hd0 work under a chroot?
<Andruk> how do i install java?
<hrishikesh> or is it likely to nuke my windows boot capability too ?
<imbrandon> andy_, " sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs "
<uniq> !java > andruk
<h3sp4wn> hrishikesh: Grub needs to be installed on an ext2 or ext3 partition
<imbrandon> thus you need a /boot thats ext2/3
<imbrandon> ;)
<h3sp4wn> Or use lilo
<hrishikesh> hmm ... so looks like I need to manually fetch the lilo debs and install that with a dpkg-install then
<Andruk> um, so how do i install jre?
<hrishikesh> well, in their infinite wisdom, the disc creators have either removed lilo from the main live/install CD, or hidden it so nicely that I can't find it with a find -iname *lilo* anywhere on the CDROM
<gnomefreak> !java
<andy_> can anyone help me get my multimedia files to play in amarok and kaffeine?
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<imbrandon> Andruk, check your pm from ubotu
<imbrandon> heya gnomefreak
<Andruk> um, i dont know what that means...
<hrishikesh> h3sp4wn/imbrandon: *including* a -loop mount of the filesystem.squashfs
<gnomefreak> hi imbrandon
<h3sp4wn> hrishikesh: XFS is definately not recommended by ubuntu
<imbrandon> Andruk, basicly type " sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre "
<gnomefreak> Andruk: enable multiverse repo and than sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<imbrandon> and look at the url above
<cox377>  can someone quickly tell me again how to make firefox the default browser as i have just updates the kde
<gnomefreak> yeah that one too
<gnomefreak> that reminds me :(
<h3sp4wn> hrishikesh: just download the deb from archive.ubuntu.com
<hrishikesh> h3sp4wn: true, but then that option should be removed considering they give me only grub to install, and not lilo (unlike 5.04 and 5.10)
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, the jre will put the plugins etc too ;)
<uniq> h3sp4wn: 0.97 should support xfs, afaik.
<gnomefreak> cox377: in ff prefferences
<hrishikesh> true -- thats what I'm going to do now
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: yeah i forgot that one was there :(
<Andruk> whats is the multiversxe repository address?
<andy_> can anyone help me get my multimedia files to play in amarok and kaffeine? im guessing i need to install some plugins or something. any1 point me to a guide somewhere?
<gnomefreak> its weird having java int he repos
<imbrandon> !repos > Andruk
<gnomefreak> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<cox377> gnomefreak: isn't it a setting somewhere else other that FF to make all links from other applications to load in firefox as default?
<gnomefreak> cox377: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<gnomefreak> cox377: or sudo update-alternatives --all    to configure default everything
<gnomefreak> running the --all command as we speak forgot to set java
<cox377> thanks very much gnome
<hrishikesh> h3sp4wn: are there any dependencies for lilo? or is lilo_xxxx.deb by itself enough ?
<cox377> just what i was after
<andy_> any1 ppoint me to a guide as to how to enable restricted formats in kaffeine and amarok?
<h3sp4wn> hrishikesh: Just the deb should be enough
<hrishikesh> aah great
<hrishikesh> thanks much h3sp4wn and imbrandon for your help!
<imbrandon> np
<h3sp4wn> hrishikesh: Apparantly grub does support xfs (as uniq said) - But obviously the ubuntu installer is broken so it cannot
<hrishikesh> hmm, will try that too, once I have lilo installed to fallback to :D
<hrishikesh> thanks guys!
<carle> hello
<carle> I am trying to get PWC drivers installed on Kubuntu... 2.6.15-23 kernel and I cant figure out how to compile them or how to change my kernel to use precompiled versions available on sailard.org
<carle> can anyone help please?
<crimsun_> "pwc"?
<carle> logitech webcam
<carle> first how do I change kernels?
<carle> or make it so I can compile stuff
<carle> I cant compile anything at all.... I get errors
<crimsun_> just update && dist-upgrade to get -25-
<crimsun_> then install build-essential and reboot
<crimsun_> then install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<uniq> make sure you have restricted in the dapper-security source in sources.list
<carle> ok thanks
<carle> im used to gentoo
<carle> just installed kubuntu on my roomies computer
<carle> figured it would be easier :P
<andy_> can anyone point me to a guide where i can enable playback of mp3s and other restricted formats in amarok and kaffeine
<andy_> ?
<jvin248> Hi.  Any suggestions on the best way to set up a Kubuntu software RAID (just a two volume mirror)?
<Andruk> it couldnt find the package "sun-java5-bin"
<tomek__> Hi
<tomek__> I am new person
<tomek__> :)
<gnomefreak> Andruk: enable multiverse repositories
<tomek__> sory my english isn't good
<Andruk> hm...i thought i did
<uniq> andruk: run 'sudo apt-get update'
<uniq> if you didn't already.
<uniq> and then try again.
<Andruk> did that
<uniq> ok.
<Andruk> and i just uncommented the lines about multiverse in sources.list
<tomek__> jest  tu ktos z Polski ??
<uniq> tomek__: #ubuntu-pl exists.
<tomek__> ale ja chce na kubuntu pl
<tomek__> i want to kubuntu pl
<uniq> tomek__: that channel is not very populated. I would give #ubuntu-pl a try if i were you. Or you could stay here
<uniq> and ask questions in english.
<uniq> andruk: in the correct order? uncomment, apt-get update, apt-get install sun-..
<Rou> hello !
<Andruk> yes, in the correct order
<Rou> Andruk, can you help me please ?
<Andruk> Rou, im new to linux, but uh, sure...
<gnomefreak> Rou: what is the problem?
<Andruk> anybody here can help you, just ask your question
<Rou> really?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Rou> i am new to linux too.
<gnomefreak> im not too new
<gnomefreak> couple 2-3 years :)
<Rou> i have problem with midnight commander
<kblog> i tried to install easycam2 - i've got a logitech quickcam messenger - but there is an error if i try to start easycam:ImportError: No module named gnome.ui --> any good advice here?
<Rou> it shows folders and menus in a very strange way
<h0e> ne 1 noe how to get runescape working
<Lynoure> Rou: You might prefer konqueror, if you have no special need to use mc
<uniq> rou: can you describe special?
<h0e> ne 1 noe how to get runescape working
<uniq> h0e: i've helped you before, didn't you get java to work at all?
<Rou> <uniq>  it is something wrong with fonts. i
<h0e> no
<h0e> it comes up with black screen no game =(
<kblog> well, i should install gnome, i think. but which packet?
<MartinArg> question: in the ubuntu 6.06 LTS oficcial guide says that the repositories are deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse and all of the others are from archive.ubuntu.com too.. there are useful for my kubuntu 6.06 too?
<h0e> re send me the command for it
<uniq> kblog: ubuntu-desktop
<crimsun_> MartinArg: kubuntu, ubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu use the same repositories.
<MartinArg> thanks :D
<kblog> uniq: thats one possibility, for sure. but i dont want install gnome fully
<uniq> h0e: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<uniq> kblog: ok,which part do you want then?
<kblog> lauchcam2
<kblog> Traceback (most recent call last):
<kblog>   File "/usr/share/EasyCam2/easycam.py", line 25, in ?
<kblog>     import gnome.ui
<kblog> ImportError: No module named gnome.ui
<Rou> <uniq>  normally midnight comander shows two panels with files, that are separated by " || "
<kblog> uniq: i just need that module...
<Rou> but in my case  " || " symbols are not in proper position
<uniq> kblog: ah. i see.
<Rou> they are in weird positions.
<uniq> rou: ah, you'll have to select a monospace font for konsole.
<uniq> rou: in konsole, settings -> fonts -> choose. find a better one.
<soulrider> hi :)
<soulrider> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<uniq> rou: i use 'bitstream vera sans mono' and i'm happy with it.
<Rou> <uniq> it helps but it does not solve the problem
<soulrider> !jdk
<ubotu> I know nothing about jdk
<soulrider> !j2dk
<ubotu> I know nothing about j2dk
<Rou> <uniq> can't you give me the name of your font?
<soulrider> !jsdk
<ubotu> I know nothing about jsdk
<soulrider> !java software developement
<ubotu> I know nothing about java software developement
<soulrider> argh
<soulrider> !j2RE
<ubotu> I know nothing about j2RE
<soulrider> damn you!
<uniq> rou: can you take a screenshot, and publish? would be easier to understand the problem.
<Rou> how to do it?
<uniq> !java > soulrider
<Rou> how can i make a screenshot?
<uniq> rou: kmenu -> graphics -> ksnapshot
<soulrider> thanks uniq
<soulrider> uniq:  i need to be able to compile apps, not just run them
<soulrider> thats why JRE isnt good enough
<uniq> soulrider: sun-java5-jdk then.
<soulrider> thabks :)
<soulrider> k, i need some help
<soulrider> in downlaoded opera and i think i installer it
<soulrider> but how do i know if its installed? :-/
<crimsun_> execute it.
<soulrider> i just click the .deb file?
<gnomefreak> soulrider: type opera in the terminal
<gnomefreak> !opera > soulrider
<soulrider> oh my
<soulrider> it works :D
<gnomefreak> soulrider: if you go to the link in your pm it will show you how to set java to work with it and make a menu item for it
<soulrider> ok, thanks!
<_rou> i am back again
<soulrider> !opera
<ubotu> An advanced and free (only as in price) Web browser. Howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser - Latest Ubuntu packages always at: http://opera.com/download
<slow-motion> n8
<_rou> uniq: http://www.thefiledump.com/showfile.php?id=13173
<_rou> <uniq> this is the screenshot http://www.thefiledump.com/showfile.php?id=13173
<_rou> <uniq>are you there ???
<uniq> _rou: looking..
<_rou> damn dialup connection :((
<RawSewage> how do I restore the default KDE settings to Konqueror?  the FAQ doesnt work
<RawSewage> This part isnt working:   sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<systest> Where's the proper place to set a static route? location of a config file?
<soulrider> uniq: the instructions for opera are for gnome, not KDE
<soulrider> nvm i got it
<uniq> _rou: the only ideas i have, is to change the font, try a few. I have to go to bed now, or my girlfriend will go crazy about me and this computer stuff :)
<uniq> good night all.
<_rou> thank you uniq
<Raito> Is there any way to repartition the harddrive? Right now I have Kubuntu, and Windows XP (on NTFS) I want to give more space to Kubuntu and take it out of Windows, is this possible?
<crimsun_> sure
<crimsun_> there's qtparted
<Raito> It supports NTFS resizing??
<crimsun_> should be on the live cd (regular installer)
<crimsun_> yes
<Raito> Stupid information page lied >_>
<Raito> Thanks
<crimsun_> what info page?
<Raito> google >_<
<MartinArg> is a GUI client for WVDIAL?
<r0xz> is kde svn having problems?
<RawSewage> how can I restore default KDE settings
<RawSewage> sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc doesnt work
<r0xz> looks to me that the update from today can't be co
<RawSewage> I did the line before it, btw
<r0xz> *updates
<RawSewage> I did:    sudo rm -r /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror
<RawSewage> then   sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc
<jaro> Hello all... How can I switch between monitors (laptop and normal monitor) ???
<RawSewage> but nothing changed.. I restarted the computer too
<RawSewage> I mean I did   sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<jaro> Hello all... How can I switch between monitors (laptop and normal monitor) ???
<psb154> jaro that is a function of the laptop itself
<psb154> jaro it is normally a function key + a <monitor switch> key
<jaro> the function key doesnt work yet
<psb154> jaro on mine there is a key called Fn and a key with a couple of monitor icons on
<soulrider> uhm what is the default location for installations? like when i run a deb file, where does it allways install to ?
<psb154> jaro you are shait out of luck then
<jaro> i remember there is a program for that.. using the extra keys like : Email, Multimedia.. and stuff
<jaro> but I dont know about the Fn. Keys
<RawSewage> ugh
<RawSewage> this sucks
<r0xz> with updates i mean: look at differences here: http://cia.navi.cx/stats/project/kde/ktorrent vs. http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/network/ktorrent/
<pipitas> Riddell: Since 30 minutes I'm trying to find out where to report a bug against Kubuntu Dapper. Looks like reporting it against Ubuntu is the only choice; is that right?
<Raito> So I got qtparted, but the "resize partition" option of my windows partition is greyed out. I want to take space from a windows ntfs partition and put it on Kubuntu what do I do?
<soulrider> im just guessing here
<soulrider> but probably you need to isntall drivers to allow it to be written on
<soulrider> !default application
<ubotu> I know nothing about default application
<soulrider> damn you bot...
<mcrandello> soulrider I think you have to do that from konqueror
<mcrandello> settings->configure konqueror->File Associations
<mcrandello> then again I just got here so you may be talking about something completely different
<mcrandello> heh "Sound server fatal error: CPU overload, aborting"
<soulrider> yes, i think youre right
<soulrider> im trying to set up opera to be a default mail and browser client
<soulrider> im not sure how good kontact is though
<soulrider> linux seems to ahve some awesome applications by default
<RawSewage> I was a hardcore FF user
<RawSewage> I use Konqueror for my browser now
<soulrider> i hate FF
<mcrandello> I prefer mozilla-thunderbird but that's because it's about the only one that handles subdirectories on groupwise mail servers correctly
<soulrider> well, konqueror seems to be just like FF
<soulrider> it doesnt make any sense that i gotta use konqueror for file assosiations, isnt that system related?
<mcrandello> Yeah there may be something in kcontrol but that was the only place I was able to find it the other night :)
<canonicus> servus !
<soulrider> uhm, this is not what i meant
<|lostbyte|> soulrider, Konqueror is a file manager..
<soulrider> :O
<mcrandello> Oh
<|lostbyte|> soulrider, With out it i dont think browsing for a file from any software would worrk..
<mcrandello> It should set up file associations if you're using Konq as the file browser or opening things from the kde desktop
<|lostbyte|> Excatly.
<soulrider> oh
<mcrandello> that's the one beef I have with the whole Ubuntu experience, a lot of settings aren't in obvious places
<soulrider> yea, they are kinda sneak
<mcrandello> also in the case of gnome a lot of settings just aren't plainly accessible to the user at all, like the desktop icon size
<|lostbyte|> mcrandello, Thats soo dumb.
<mcrandello> that was the dealbreaker that brought me back here :) having 15 different sized icons on the desktop
<|lostbyte|> gnome has many things hidden..
<mcrandello> I couldn't find one way to make them all the same size without clicking and dragging each one to approx the same size
<soulrider> kk, i need some help
<soulrider> what  i can set there
<soulrider> is file associations
<soulrider> but how do i make any internet link open with Opera
<mcrandello> oh
<mcrandello> hang on
<soulrider> thnak you
<soulrider> i still havnt installed ubunty
<soulrider> im testing things out
<galorin> Raito, last I knew, Linux can't resize a NTFS partition.
<soulrider> try to see what i can doa nd cant
<soulrider> and until i know how to everything i dont know
<soulrider> i will no install it
<mcrandello> that one you want to click on the system settings link from the menu
<mcrandello> and then go into KDE components on the top line under "personal"
#kubuntu 2006-06-25
<soulrider> ohh
<soulrider> see, it didnt make any sense :P
<mcrandello> "Default Applications"
<Raito> galorin: I thought so too but someone here told me that you can >_>
<mcrandello> again it's probably somewhere else as well
<soulrider> it makes sense to dot hat with konq if youre talking about opening files yes
<galorin> Raito, it can resize FAT, but I've not heard anything to the contrary.  A quick google should yield an answer to that roblem.. lemme check
<soulrider> kk, someone post an URL plix :P
<mcrandello> I guess the workaround from the sound server fatal error is to install alsa-oss and use the OSS soundsystem
<kblog> how do i install gnome desktopa again, please?
<kblog> if i do it, it will not harm kde, right?
<mcrandello> http://oralse.cx
<mcrandello> kblog: try sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<soulrider> no thanks :P
<galorin> Raito, might be able to resize from within Windows, and Suse claims to be able to do it, might be proprietary though, knowing them. ;-)
<Raito> galorin: But thing is, the installer was able to resize NTFS, so why can't an app do it?
<soulrider> www.google.com
<mcrandello> no really, it's worksafe
<soulrider> yay, works!
<Raito> I tried from within windows and it didn't work >_<
<juan> hi there
<mcrandello> :)
<soulrider> :] 
<galorin> ah, I'm stuck then.. sorry.
<soulrider> kk, a couple more questions
<soulrider> where cn i see a list of allt he programs installed
<mcrandello> kblog: and you can have both desktops on there, the settings files are all saved seperately from each other
<soulrider> say i remove the kontact button adn i wanna run kontact but there are no shortcuts
<RawSewage> are there any other Kubuntu experts awake
<juan> Do you know how to compile something if there is no ./configure ? (I'm trying to compile gtk-qt from the CVS)
<mcrandello> although some desktop shortcuts might not work in the other DE
<kblog> thanx. i already started it :)
<mcrandello> juan try running "automake" in the base source file directory
<mcrandello> long shot but it might work
<RawSewage> This FAQ doesnt work ============>   http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<RawSewage> sudo rm -r /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror
<RawSewage> sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<RawSewage> Does not work
<juan> mcrandello: It tells me "C++ source seen but `CXX' is undefined"
<mcrandello> is there an "INSTALL" or "README" in the dir?
<juan> there is a "configure.in", but no configure...
<juan> Yes, there is an INSTALL. It states that it's enought with ./configure make make install
<juan> But it's wrong :(
<mcrandello> sounds like someone broke cvs
<juan> maybe.. but perhaps there is another way to compile it..
<h3sp4wn> Is autogen.sh there ?
<juan> After all there is a configure.in (whatever this means)
<juan> No, there isn't a .sh in the dir..
<h3sp4wn> where you getting it from ?
<h3sp4wn> If its from cvs there is no guarantee at any one time it will be in a working state
<DrBair> anyone else out there using konq 3.5.3 having javascript issues?
<juan> Here are the CVS instructions: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/gtk-qt
<soulrider> ..uhm, thats the shortcut that does hte same as ctr+aly+del in widnwos ?
<juan> It's a small project. It takes less than 5 seconds to download.
<h3sp4wn> So that would make gtk apps work with qt themes properly ?
<juan> h3sp4wn: yes.
<mcrandello> I know this one...
<mcrandello> there's a package already built for dapper
<juan> I reported a bug today in the morning and the maintainer just fixed it in a matter of hours.
<mcrandello> ah
<juan> Too bad I can't compile the damn thing
<MartinArg> it is a way to install gaim 2.0 ?
<crimsun_> juan: what's the issue?
<juan> crimsun: there is no configure to be run...
<crimsun_> juan: no, the bigger issue
<juan> bigger issue ? With qt-gtk ?
<mcrandello> this is a real long shot-
<crimsun_> what are you trying to do?
<crimsun_> compile gtk2-engines-gtk-qt?
<juan> Yes
<juan> the latest cvs version
<mcrandello> download the current source package, then mv the cvs files overwriting the ones you unzipped
<crimsun_> apt-get build-dep gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<yango> hi...
<juan> crimsun: it's buggy
<mcrandello> assuming the latest source release has a configure script it may work
<crimsun_> && apt-get install automake1.8 autoconf libtool
<h3sp4wn> juan: All you need to do is cp Makefile.cvs Makefile - then run make and it will generate ./configure
<yango> where do you configure the time as GMT or not GMT?
<juan> crimsun: even the latest compiled version is buggy
<crimsun_> juan: read carefully. That installs build-dependencies.
<RawSewage> How can I restore the defaullt KDE settings to Konqueror.  I followed this FAQ, but it didnt work:  http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<soulrider> i got a question, when you insatll something, where does it go to ?
<soulrider> and doe xecutable files ahve an extension similar to .exe or soemthign ?
<juan> aha
<mcrandello> RawSewage: this will clear ALL kde settings and history: rm -rf .kde
<mcrandello> otherwise look for a dir under .kde probably in share/apps for konqueror
<yango> soulrider: it doesn't. executables have the x permission bit set...
<RawSewage> mcrandello, I want to restore the KDE default functionality.  Kubuntu removes several Konqueror features to make it simpler
<mcrandello> oh
<yango> soulrider: if you do ls -la file and it has exes like: r-xr-x--- or something like that it is
<soulrider> thnaks yango
<soulrider> also, when i rn a deb package
<soulrider> it installs a program right
<soulrider> but where does it istall it to ?
<juan> crimsun: done. How this is going to help me ?
<mcrandello> if you find out let me know too, I personally like complexity :)
<mcrandello> soulrider: kpackage will list where all the files go
<crimsun_> juan: if you checked gtk-qt from cvs/svn, there may be a bootstrap or autogen script. Now execute it.
<yango> soulrider: you can use dpkg -L <package-name>
<soulrider> k, thanks
<mcrandello> soulrider: also you can type "which command" to find out specifically where the executable went
<mcrandello> (replace "command" with the name of the program)
<soulrider> k, thanks a lot
<RawSewage> mcrandello, ok
<driz_> hello
<yango> hey, does anyone know how to configure timezones + motherboard time?
<juan> crimsun: there are no scripts in the dir
<mcrandello> also "whereis" is a good CLI command
<soulrider> thats great
<soulrider> so lets say i installed opera
<soulrider> an di delete the files
<crimsun_> juan: where is gtk-qt's svn/cvs?
<soulrider> just like that
<mcrandello> yango: the k menu->system settings-> the bottom line "administration" and then date&time
<soulrider> if i type opera in console, will i get an error or will ti just not work
<soulrider> like, will my comp still think its there ?
<mcrandello> will probably just say bash:opera:command not found
<juan> crimsun: cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/gtk-qt login
<juan> crimsun: download the gtk-qt-engine module
<yango> thanks mcrandello
<yango> where did my ntpdate configuration go? I had it running with breezy, upgraded to 6.06 LTS and now it doesn't work
<andy_> can someone help me configure wine?
<crimsun_> juan: aclocal && automake && autoheader && autoconf
<crazy_penguin> good night everyone. sleep well :)
<soulrider> bye, you too
<Raito> How do you delete Kubuntu? I want to delete and then reinstall so that I can reset the partition tables, I can't find any other way to do it with an NTFS partition
<rou> who can tell me the most convinient file manager for kde?
<crimsun_> you'll automatically delete Kubuntu when you choose to use a new partitioning scheme afresh
<RawSewage> mcrandello, I finally found the answer
<driz_> can i get the pastebin link
<rou> i have tried mc , but it works weird
<driz_> ?
<Raito> So if I pop in the Kubuntu CD and reinstall it will automatically detect another Kubuntu on the system and delete it?
<andy_> who can help me to ussse wine to run a program?
<mcrandello> RawSewage: do tell :)
<juan> crimsun: configure.in:44: required file `config.h.in' not found
<juan> crimsun: did it work in your machine ?
<rou> <mcrandello> is your message for me ? :)
<RawSewage> mcrandello, the first post in  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79941
<mcrandello> rou: nope, which message?
<crimsun_> juan: no, I don't have kdelibs/base dev packages installed.
<rou> ]  <mcrandello> RawSewage: do tell :
<h3sp4wn> juan: cp Makefile.cvs Makefile && make - worked for me libbonobo2-dev libbonoboui2-dev are recommended (The fixed colour highligting - for the Next colour scheme would be worth having)
<RawSewage> rou,  , the first post in  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79941
<mcrandello> heh
<crimsun_> h3sp4wn: configure needs to be generated from configure.in, however, which means satisfying the autotools dependencies
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: When you run that makefile it generates configure
<mcrandello> VMsize in the process table is how much mem something is taking up correct?
<crimsun_> h3sp4wn: using the admin/ directory. I see.
<crimsun_> someone send a patch upstream fixing README for the love of $deity
<yango> is there a deb package for skype?
<crimsun_> yango: last I checked, yes, though I have no idea how it integrates with Dapper.
<yango> sadly it seems there's no webcam support version, and ekiga can't work with windows programs :-(
<juan> h3sp4wn: It worked !!
<juan> h3sp4wn, mcrandello, crimsun: a lot of thanks !
<h3sp4wn> juan: Did it say it recommends libbonobo2-dev ?
<mcrandello> glad it worked :) time to submit anotherbug, "README is borken"
<juan> h3sp4wn: I didn't see it
<h3sp4wn> juan: Probably means you have it already then
<linuxbambi> hi, i need help. my screensaver does not start automaticley after my kubuntu freezed and i had to reboot it
<mcrandello> artsd shouldn't be using 81 megs there should it?
<driz_> can anyone help me install flash ?
<juan> mcrandello: yes, you are right. I'm going to do it now, before I forget it.
<mcrandello> :)
<mcrandello> see if alsa likes 'threaded open sound system' any better
<mcrandello> down to 20 megs, that's a bit better I guess
<crimsun_> you mean "if arts likes ..." I presume.
<mcrandello> erm yeah, arts
<crimsun_> you really should just disable arts if you're that worried :)
<mcrandello> well I got a fatal error this last time logging in, and that worried me :)
<linuxbambi> somebody knows what daemon i have to have started so my screensaver can start automaticley?
<mcrandello> linuxbambi: it's set to start automatically in the desktop properties?
<linuxbambi> of course it is
<linuxbambi> it worked fine, but then my os froze and i had to pull the plug
<mcrandello> strange
<soulrider> how do i see a list opf available commands i got for a program ?
<pandres> Como Actualizo los paquetes en Kubuntu, Graficamente no se puede y con la consola me dice que no hay nada para actualizar
<linuxbambi> after the reboot, it did not work any more
<azzco> Hello
<mcrandello> now firefox is taking up like 90 megs of memory and not delivering a window to the desktop :(
<azzco> okay I've got a really noobish question here...how do I run a .sh file? I'm trying to install unreal tournament 2004
<pandres> Algun Latino????
<mcrandello> even after nuking the .mozilla dir
<mcrandello> azzco: ./file.sh
<azzco> didn't work mcrandello
<RawSewage> or, right click it, and make it executable
<soulrider> pandres:
<soulrider> que necesitas saber?
<mcrandello> that's in the same dir as the file of course. If it says permission denied then chmod 755 file.sh first
<azzco> sudo: unable to execute ./linux-installer.sh: Permission denied
<azzco> oh
<azzco> never used chmod before
<mcrandello> 7 means anyone can read it 5 and 5 mean only you can write and execute it
<azzco> is it possible to chmod a file on a CD?
<mcrandello> guess not
<RawSewage> KDE Components -  Session Manager - Start with an Empty Session FTW
<azzco> so you recommend me to copy the file to my desktop and chmod?
<mcrandello> that might work, hopefully you won't have to copy the whole CD over first to get it to run
<mcrandello> maybe try "sh file.sh"
<azzco> hmm I could do that...
<mcrandello> looks like that might do it
<azzco> in/out wrong (directly translated from swedish)
<linuxbambi> is KSSL-daemon needed for screensavers to start automaticley?
<linuxbambi> which component is needed to start screensavers automaticley?
<miflip> salut a tous :)
<juan> Hmm, yet another bug: the current version works great with SWT applications (eclipse, azureus, etc) but now it crashes firefox
<miflip> (hi guyz)
<driz_> can anyone help me install flash
<driz_> bonjour
<miflip> Bonjour driz_
<azzco> driz_ what flash?
<miflip> u mean plug in or software ?
<driz_> macromedia
<pandres> Algun Latino?????
<driz_> comment ca vas?
<azzco> to watch or create?
<mcrandello> you want flash in webpages, no?
<miflip> bien driz_ merci :)
<azzco> http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/installing-macromedia-flash-player.html
<driz_> yes?
<azzco> look at that link
<juan> pandres: latino?
<driz_> merci azzco
<azzco> NP ;)
<driz_> lol thank you
<miflip> did you guyz got some problems with iiyama lcd under kubuntu btw ?
<pandres> Juan, tengo problema para instalar Kubuntu
<miflip> i miss some lines on top when im not in graphic mode
<miflip> hi slougi
<azzco> I still can't install unreal tournament 2004 can't drag the install.sh to desktop either...
<azzco> is there maybe something wrong with CD?
<miflip> u got a real UT2K4 CD ?
<azzco> yupp
<azzco> shouldn't I
<miflip> yea ^
<MartinArg> question: i'm usin wvdial for dial up connections, whats the way to disconnect from internet without press CTRL-C in the terminal?
<miflip> :)
<azzco> got it really cheap ;)
<miflip> yea but it's still good ;)
<pandres> Juan Amigo LAtino???
<azzco> hehe I prefer UT 99
<azzco> got that CD at a freinds house though =/
<miflip> when u mean can't drag the install.sh ...
<azzco> can't copy
<miflip> u mean u can't copy it to ur desktop ?
<azzco> it wont "read"
<miflip> k
<linuxbambi> hey everybody. i need help
<miflip> u tried to copy it in terminal mode ?
<miflip> hey linuxbambi
<azzco> nope not yet
<azzco> brb ;)
<azzco> ..one sec...
<miflip> cd /mnt/cdrom then cp install.sh etc etc
<azzco> I don't know what commands to use lol
<miflip> k ^^
<miflip> open a term first
<linuxbambi> my screensaver does not start any more automaticley after i had to reboot my os. i can test the screensaver, but it won't start automaticley
<linuxbambi> what can i do?
<azzco> yeah got a term open miflip
<azzco> got it in my cd folder aswell ;)
<miflip> k
<miflip> run install.sh from there ?
<miflip> type ./install.sh
<azzco> tried...that's why it's in there ;)
<miflip> ok loool sorry
<azzco> "access denied"
<miflip> and nothing hapend or ?
<miflip> k
<miflip> tried a sudo ?
<azzco> yupp
<azzco> then it says access denied in english insted of swedish;)
<miflip> damn
<miflip> loool
<miflip> big deal
<azzco> now how do I copy it?
<pandres> Whats Roots Default Password at Kubuntu Instalation?
<miflip> maybe if u can copy your whole CD into a rep on your HDD
<miflip> copy command = cp
<driz_> the same as your own password pandres
<azzco> huh?
<miflip> cp install.sh /home/your_user_name
<juan> pandres: Lo eliges tu cuando lo instalas
<azzco> ahh
<azzco> I'll try that ;)
<miflip> that will copy the install.sh file into your home dir
<juan> pandres: No s si est bien visto hablar aqu en otros idiomas...
<pandres> estoy en ubuntu-es, pero nadie responde
<juan> Is it ok to use other languages in this channel?
<driz_> nice i need to learn spanish
<linuxbambi> I can't get my screensaver to start automaticley after 1 min.
<pandres> #ubuntu-es untete juan
<MartinArg> question: i'm usin wvdial for dial up connections, whats the way to disconnect from internet without press CTRL-C in the terminal?
<azzco> cp: reads "linux-installer.sh": In/out-error
<miflip> uh damn
<miflip> mm...
<juan> driz: come to ubuntu-es then :)
<miflip> azzco: did u tried to install it on another comp ?
<azzco> I could see if it can read the same file on CD 2 to see if it's something wrong on CD
<azzco> I did install it on this with windows before
<miflip> yea nice idea
<azzco> I think that the linux-installer.sh file might be damaged
<driz_> juan: lol but i wont understand anything... make sure you add the underscore to my name so i can see it
<miflip> is there a LINUX version of UT or ...
<miflip> i got the UT CD myself but its only for Windowz
<azzco> well you mean UT 99?
<miflip> UT2004
<azzco> :O
<juan> driz_: Ok :)
<azzco> I'll do an ls command and copy ;)
<miflip> k
<azzco> Animations   ForceFeedback  linux-installer.sh  Setup.exe  Textures
<azzco> AutoRun.inf  Help           Manual              Sounds     Web
<azzco> Benchmark    KarmaData      Maps                System
<miflip> buzzzz
<miflip> wrong answer
<miflip> this is a WIndows cd u got here
<azzco> =/
<miflip> (setup.exe wont run under linux huhu)
<miflip> but...
<azzco> first row third item ;)
<mcrandello> well if u got wine installed ;P
<gnomefreak> miflip: you need wine for exe files
<driz_> juan: cool :-D
<miflip> u can still play UT2004 under linux i thnink
<azzco> still first row third item :P
<azzco> "linux-installer.sh"
<azzco> the item next to Setup.exe :P
<miflip> oh yea sorry
<miflip> miss that one :p
<azzco> hehe ;) blinded by windows
<miflip> mm
<miflip> lol
<azzco> I do have wine installed...but I don't trust it =/
<miflip> u tried to do a more install.sh ?
<miflip> to see what's inside ?
<azzco> more install.sh?
<yeti> hi - how can i tell kubuntu not to start gam_server? it makes everything that's got to do with file handling so damn slow it's not funny
<ubuntu> hola a todos
<miflip> hola
<SmrtJustin> yeti: is it a program starting on boot?
<ubuntu> hola
<yeti> SmrtJustin: dunno, it's not in the runlevels
<yeti> SmrtJustin: i guess kde/konqi starts it as a dep, but i cant prove it
<pandres> ubuntu Latino vente pa aca#ubuntu-es
<SmrtJustin> yeti: oh..., I was going to suggest sysv-rc-conf, but if its not starting in a runlevel thats not going to help.
<miflip> so azzco what's inside install.sh ?
<miflip> can u read it ?
<yango> has anyone else a dlink usb wireless plug?
<azzco> one sec ;)
<miflip> k
<azzco> ...you know what...I was able to read it before on my other cdrom drive
<azzco> might be that...
<yeti> SmrtJustin: mayne worth a try nevertheless - maybe i just didn't find it in the runlevels - what's that sysv-rc-conf?
<SmrtJustin> yeti: its a program that allows you to control what starts on what runlevels
<miflip> yea may be
<gemidjy> is there Tango icons package for Kubuntu?
<SmrtJustin> yeti: if it is a program starting on one of the runlevels it will show up in there, and you simply take it out of the runlevel(s) its in and it won't start anymore
<miflip> u should try it on another linux comp if you can
<miflip> but maybe the CD got a problem
<SmrtJustin> yeti: that program will allow you to "uncheck" it if its starting
<yeti> SmrtJustin: ah okay - well, it's not in there, not a runlvl problem it seems
<azzco> or maybe the cdrom driver ;)
<pan> ut
<SmrtJustin> yeti: well sorry then, I'm not familiar with that program so I can't really help you, sorry.
<kuzmaster> can somone please tell me why there isnt any sound for flash movies in firefox?
<yeti> thanks anyways justin
<miflip> I/O yea ur right
<SmrtJustin> np
<azzco> miflip: it's able to read the install.sh via gui...doesn't launch reads ;)
<miflip> gui ?
<azzco> yeah not terminal
<miflip> k
<azzco> what should I be looking for?
<azzco> targetdir?
<miflip> uh ...dunno
<miflip> yea targetdir
<azzco> ...what happens if I cope the whole thing and inserts it in terminal?
<miflip> uhh
<miflip> no
<miflip> create a new file
<miflip> and then paste the whole thing inside
<miflip> create a new file-> vi UT_install
<mcrandello> yeti: you might be able to install libfam0 and remove libgam0
<miflip> then paste the text inside
<mcrandello> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-74908.html
<azzco> vi UT_install?
<miflip> vi
<miflip> the text editro
<mcrandello> is some more info on gam_server and it's evilness
<miflip> editor
<miflip> or you can use any text editor
<gemidjy> is there Tango icons package for Kubuntu?
<azzco> kwrite
<mcrandello> pico
<miflip> yeah as u like
<yeti> mcrandello: thanks, i'll definitely try that
<miflip> i use vi because vi is on every unix like ;)
<miflip> very usefull :)
<mcrandello> emacs ;p
<miflip> maybe u can try to copy the whole CD onto your hdd in a rep
<azzco> okay miflip...I chmoded it to 755 and ran it
<miflip> emacs is good too ^^
<miflip> k
<mcrandello> bah you're no vi-warrior >:(
<azzco> got a weird answer about md5 checksum
<kuzmaster> after running blast, how do i make everything back to normal
<miflip> arf
<mcrandello> heh
<kuzmaster> without the holes in my app's
<azzco> something to be botherd by?
<miflip> md5 checksum is to insure the install file has not been modified
<kuzmaster> ???????
<azzco> ...
<miflip> :/
<kuzmaster> ill re-start k
<c0lL> who develops all the audio drivers?
<yeti> mcrandello: *sigh* installing libfam0 will delete nearly the whole system
<mcrandello> well damn
<yeti> mcrandello: why do they use gamin if they know it's broken? :( afaik all distros i've used so far used fam
<miflip> well anyway it wont solve the problem as you can't copy the files :/
<azzco> okay guys I give up for tonight =/
<azzco> thx for the help though
<mcrandello> yeti: no idea
<miflip> maybe you can burn a backup of your CD
<miflip> and use the backed up copy
<miflip> instead of the real one
<miflip> might solve the I/O problem
<azzco> yeah maybe
<yeti> mh, killing it with -SIGTERM doesn't work either, it's immediately restarted
<miflip> (if the problem come from the CD)
<azzco> wel I'll give it a try but I'll logoff from the IRC ;)
<miflip> k have a good night ;)
<azzco> good night ;)
<miflip> bye everyone i'm off to bed too ;)
<miflip> ++
<kuzmaster> how do i run applactions that arnt in my kmenu, like aa3d
<jaro> too bad, now i have keytouch installed.. and I can use the FunctionKeys to control volume.. but no other keys work yet
<mcrandello> kuzmaster: first off "sudo apt-get kappfinder"
<mcrandello> that will help you find non kde apps and add them to the menus
<mcrandello> also you can right-click the Desktop and "run command" or run them from the console
<mcrandello> (erm xterm)
<kuzmaster> ok
<pedro> Hi..
<pedro> I install KDE-dektop and didn't works.
<pedro> help -
<jaro> too bad, now i have keytouch installed.. and I can use the FunctionKeys to control volume.. but no other keys work yet
<pedro> jaro..
<pedro> have you install kde-desktop?
<jaro> sure
<jaro> i guess so
<jaro> hm, though i cant find any such package
<pedro> But your graphics dekstop is differente?
<jaro> have you got kubuntu-desktop installed ?
<mcrandello> kuzmaster: also one thing I use is the "run command" applet, it sets in the taskbar and youcan type commands in it
<pedro> cuz my ubuntu is the same..
<mcrandello> it's a lot faster than using the menusif you know the name of the app
<jaro> same as what ?
<kuzmaster> ok
<pedro> the difference is it have now some new menus added
<pedro> as old ubunut
<pedro> ubuntu
<jaro> did you switch from ubuntu to kubuntu ?
<pedro> that's what a wanted to do.
<pedro> aptitude install kde-desktop...
<pedro> that was what I did.
* ilgattotrino_via is back.
<jaro> you have to install kubuntu-desktop
<pedro> I did that, I guess
<jaro> then you should be able to boot in kde
<jaro> best way of course is to install kubuntu from CD
<kuzmaster> i turned off automatic mounting of my flash drive, so i how do i manually mount it?
<jaro> kuzmaster: is it in the /etc/fstab ?
<kuzmaster> its saying it not there
<jaro> kuzmaster: it would be something like:  mount /dev/sda
<kuzmaster> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kuzmaster> thanx
<jaro> hm
<kuzmaster> nope, diddnt work
<jaro> i guessed
<kuzmaster> mount: can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jaro> you must turn automount on again
<jaro> or something
<kuzmaster> yeah i know
<jaro> i dont know
<RawSewage> Helpful TIP OF THE DAY:  Make a text file.  Whenever you change something, write down  how you did it
<RawSewage> then next time you have to install, you dont have to spend 2 hours looking up the information again
<kuzmaster> RawSewage, lol, youre right, if i did do that i would've prevented a lot of painfull nights
<mcrandello> also save all those packages you installed but didn't apt-get to a CD
<RawSewage> kuzmaster, That was a random tip, not implying anything to anyone
<RawSewage> I just thought of doing that
<RawSewage> thought I'd share it
<imbrandon> mcrandello, ipods are great for that ;)
<mcrandello> also save the text file somwhere other than the partition you're reinstalling on ;)
<kuzmaster> RawSewage, but its still 100% right
<RawSewage> yeah
<RawSewage> I need to start doing that
<mcrandello> anyone else on with a toshiba laptop and ATI graphics card?
<RawSewage> I think so
<RawSewage> I have Kubuntu on my Toshiba
<mcrandello> you using te fglrx drivers or the radeon and if so how did you get 3d to not freeze up?
<driz_> is there limewire for linux
<driz_> ?
<c0lL> which 3d are you talking about?
<jaro> hmm
<c0lL> driz_: there is limewire for linux
<mcrandello> the fglrx dri which causes the USB to choke and die
<RawSewage> No, I didnt do anything fancy with it
<c0lL> driz_: its coded in java
<jaro> hmm
<jaro> i dont understand
<mcrandello> RawSewage: I'd avoid the fglrx drivers for a while :)
<jaro> most of the Fn- Keys are working
<jaro> but not all
<driz_> cool how would i get
<driz_> ?
<c0lL> im using fglrx , and so far its been good , im using a 64bit kubuntu tho
<RawSewage> mcrandello, ok
<c0lL> !limewire
<ubotu> A popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To isntall, first install java, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh - consider frostwire (from the !repos) as alternative.
<mcrandello> c0lL: it seems to only affect Toshiba laptop owners
<mcrandello> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/41272
<c0lL> mcrandello: ahh , ok , didnt know he was using a laptop
<driz_> ok how about flash also sorry for the man questions>
<driz_> ?
<mcrandello> I submitted a ticket to ATI, they closed it, sent back a form letter, I pushed back and asked them to forward it to the devs as it has to be a bug, now it's a "work in progress" so I'm holding out hope :)
<c0lL> yeah , i sent them a complaint letter few days ago
* ilgattotrino is away: Away at the moment
<driz_> i got an error
<driz_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FlashPlayerStandalone?highlight=%28player%29%7C%28flash%29
<driz_> sudo apt-get install runLime.sh
<driz_> Password:
<driz_> Reading package lists... Done
<driz_> Building dependency tree... Done
<driz_> E: Couldn't find package runLime.sh
<driz_> not the link sorry
<gemidjy> is kde 3.5.3 startup really faster in Kubuntu>?
<RawSewage> I can tell you how to make it startup faster
<word> for me the boxes for user and pass on the logon don't show up with 3.5.3 :P
<gemidjy> RawSewage: share your wisdom
<RawSewage> Go to Session Manager in KDE Components, and  'Start with an Empty Session'
<gemidjy> I have done that
<RawSewage> ok
<gemidjy> just was curious if it's worth upgrading it
<RawSewage> from?
<pickledbushman> hi, im trying to install the skype plugin, but when i try, i get this error:
<RawSewage> oh
<pickledbushman> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<pickledbushman> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<pickledbushman> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<RawSewage> what version of KDE does Dapper have?
<pickledbushman> RawSewage, 3.5 i think
<RawSewage> Qt: 3.3.6
<RawSewage> KDE: 3.5.2
<RawSewage> kde-config: 1.0
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: Though it was updated to 3.5.3 the night of the release of dapper
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> I just did a fresh install this morning
<RawSewage> downloaded the CD yesterday
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: Well 3.5.3 is in the repos if you update your system.  It's in multiverse IIRC
<crimsun_> err, no, it's on kubuntu.org
<h3sp4wn> Its not its at deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353/
<RawSewage> what
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Hawkwind> It's somewhere out there anyways
<RawSewage> should I upgrade? or wait for it to enter the normal repos
<h3sp4wn> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main (add that to /etc/apt/sources.list)
<RawSewage> is the Kubuntu team still getting 3.53 ready
<RawSewage> why isnt it added to the normal repos
<crimsun_> the kubuntu team is probably returning/recovering from Paris
<RawSewage> wtf are they doing there
<crimsun_> the developers' conferences.
<RawSewage> oh
<crimsun_> conference, rather.
<Healot> There is no significant changes in KDE 3.5.3 imhoe
<method|> is there anyway to have a file larger than 4 gigs on my linux partition?
<r0xz> method|: that would shouldn't be a problem
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> I'll wait then
<method|> I thought when you're not using the ntfs fielsystem that there was a size limit on files
<r0xz> method|: with fat32 yes
<crimsun_> modern UNIX fs support Very Large Files.
<r0xz> but ext3 support a filesize of one tebibyte http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tebibyte
<r0xz> (and that's scarry)
<Healot> btw FATXX isn;t one of the Linux partition, MS created them iirc
<r0xz> correct
<r0xz> so use ext3 or reiserfs
<Healot> UNIX/Linux partitions have been supporting huge file size like ages before MS does
<c0lL> does anyone know who makes linux audio drivers?
<crimsun_> meaning?
<crimsun_> i.e., OpenSound? ALSA?
<c0lL> crimsun_: how can i check which one my pc is using?, and also can i switch them to see which one works bette?
<crimsun_> c0lL: ALSA's pretty tightly part of base.
<crimsun_> c0lL: "switching" is possible but a pain in the behind.
<c0lL> crimsun_:  ok ,im just asking because , the drivers are not tunned because they dont reproduce low frequencies well , or loud enough
<c0lL> crimsun_: so i wanted to talk to the driver developers
<c0lL> crimsun_: see what they say
<crimsun_> can you be more precise about your soundware?
<crimsun_> wow, fumblefingers
<crimsun_> sound hardware
<c0lL> it locks pretty much all the low freqencies (bass)
<method|> how do I see how much space i have on a disk?
<c0lL> i have the m-audio audiophile 2496
<mcrandello> df
<Healot> df
<mcrandello> actually df -m will give free space in Megabytes
<method|> it seems like ubuntu is saying that one of my partitions has no space left with it does
<Healot> for KDE GUI, try kdf
<c0lL> whats the deal with the harddrive performance tunning service?
<Healot> !info kdf
<ubotu> kdf: disk space utility for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 320 kB, installed size 948 kB
<method|> when i right click on the drive and tell it to calculate the size of the drive it gets 28 gigs
<h3sp4wn> c0lL: I have an m-audio delta 44 (same chipset) if you disable artsd and make sure nothing is clipping it sounds pretty good
<method|> but when I do a df, it says the drive is filled to capacity
<c0lL> h3sp4wn: is artsd a service or ...? , how can i make sure nothing is clipping?
<h3sp4wn> c0lL: Disable the soundserver in System Settings
<c0lL> h3sp4wn: does the volume control in the kicker work for you?
<h3sp4wn> c0lL: Run sudo alsamixer (check nothing is in the red when you are playing something)
<h3sp4wn> C0lL: No wouldn't expect it to as I have 4 seperate outputs
<BASEman> I would like to install kubuntu on a Windows machine. Is ntfs resizing well supported by the installer and is it reliable?
<driz_> i need to install flash player ca anyone help me?
<driz_> can*
<crimsun_> BASEman: the alternate installer (text-based), yes
<BASEman> crimsun_: doh! I just got the desktop one. Desn't work?
<h3sp4wn> C0lL: sudo alsamixer (reduce everything so its not in the red) and then run sudo alsactl store
<c0lL> h3sp4wn: i dont see anything about the sound server
<h3sp4wn> Sound and Multimedia -> Sound System
<jaro> hey... i heard that Dapper Drake comes with an easy configuration of XServer ?
<jaro> where is that ??
<h3sp4wn> c0lL: If you install alsa-tools-gui and run envy24control it looks similar to the windows m-audio interface
<Hawkwind> Can anyone tell me what I've done wrong.  I've mounted an NFS share from my server box onto this box locally, but owner/group are both 501 and I can't write to this NFS or delete or anything else.
<jaro> ah here is the Main Problem : The Monitor (Laptop) wont be detected correctly
<Hawkwind> I just switched to Kubuntu from Mandriva yesterday, and it seems I'm doing nothing different than I was there yet I have no access to the NFS share
<jaro> so.. sometimes the screen just goes black and wont come back anymore until reboot
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: are you mounting the nfshare with -o nolock ?
<juan> Is anyone using the baghira theme ?
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: No I haven't used that switch.  Never did on the other OS either
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: It takes ages to connect without that switch (most of the time)
<gilster> how do i get a Logitech quick cam to work in LTS?
<gilster> dapper
<driz_> i need help with flsh player
<driz_> flash
<scast> what kind of help?
<RawSewage> can people browse my files even if they dont have the password
<crimsun_> BASEman: the desktop one with the graphical installer has outstanding issues with NTFS partitions.
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Well I just tried that -o nolock and I'm still unable to write/delete
<driz_> installing it is there a link anyone can give me
<gilster> does this quickcam work in kubuntu>
<RawSewage> Whats the point of using a password if anyone can read the files    with a live CD or something
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: But it mounts ?
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Did it before ?
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Yes it mounts fine.  But perms show 501 for user/group
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: It mounted before, but took forever like you stated when not using the -o nolock flag
<BASEman> crimsun_: I saw references in the common issues but it didn't seem an issue for me. Is there anything else? bug number?
<gilster> so no quickcam in kubuntu?
<Healot>   !hardware
<BASEman> crimsun_: I meant the known problems page
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: 192.168.1.102:/storage on /archives/myserver type nfs (rw,nolock,addr=192.168.1.102)  <~~Here is what 'mount' shows right now. Not sure if that helps you any
<LjL> gilster: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Seems the problem might be that this user on this system has the 1000 ID, when it seems like I need to have a 501 ID or something
<Healot> Hawkwind: what's the server OS?
<Hawkwind> Healot: Mandriva 2006
<Hawkwind> This box was Mandriva up til yesterday and my user had the 501 ID, where in Kubuntu it has 1000
<Healot> either change your ID to 501 in ubuntu or the user id in mandriva to 1000...
<Hawkwind> Healot: How can I do that within Kubuntu, and will that break anything if I just change it from 1000 to 501 ?
<Healot> not everything....
<crimsun_> BASEman: search Malone for "installer crashed"
<method|> one of my drives is being recognized as being full. In windows it doesnt show up as full. I even deleted some stuff, emptied trash and it still shows up as full. How do I solve this?
<Hawkwind> Healot: Not everything ?
<Hawkwind> Healot: I'd prefer a fix that breaks nothing at all :)
<Healot> change the your files user group accordingly
<driz_> anyone
<Healot> only the files you own...
<driz_> flash player install help
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: There is a way to specify the uid and gid to connect it as but I can't remember it off the top of my head
<c0lL> h3sp4wn:where is thet sound server you were talking about?
<Healot> KDE Menu - > System Settings -> Users & Groups == Hawkwind
<h3sp4wn> c0lL: /usr/bin/artsd
<Healot> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BASEman> !malone
<ubotu> I know nothing about malone
<driz_> thank you
<c0lL> h3sp4wn:should i uninstall it ? or delete it ?  or what
<h3sp4wn> c0lL: Just disable it from running from system settings
<c0lL> h3sp4wn: ok , thank you
<h3sp4wn> Sounds and Multimedia then Sound System (just untick it) sound will still work
<Hawkwind> Healot: I've looked in systemsettings but I'm scared that changing that 1000 to 501 is going to break my system
<kblog> how can i change from gdm to kdm?
<c0lL> h3sp4wn: u mean , uncheck the "enable the sound system"?
<Healot> Hawkwind: it may affect the files you own
<h3sp4wn> c0lL: Yes
<Healot> but you change the user id for the owner manually... Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Healot: Yeah I can't risk that
<c0lL> h3sp4wn: ahhhh , i was looking for a server , ooops
<c0lL> h3sp4wn: thanks
<h3sp4wn> c0lL: You might also want to try using envy24control as your mixer
<driz_> is there something simillar to GIMP on Kubuntu
<c0lL> h3sp4wn: go that , ty
<Healot> KIMP, nah...
<Healot> just install GIMP, it works in both desktop
<driz_> lol
<driz_> ok
<LjL> driz_: what about Krita?
<Healot> !info krita
<driz_> LjL: i haven't used it i thought it would be like paint
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 2516 kB, installed size 7976 kB
<driz_> i have Krita
<kblog> LjL: krita is far less powerful than gimp
<Healot> driz_: do you need soemthing as powerful as GIMP?
<LjL> kblog: it's still most definitely something similar to the GIMP for KDE
<driz_> Healot: ya i do alo of image editing and tuff
<kblog> probably yes
<Healot> driz_: then GIMP to go...
<driz_> ok then
<driz_> thanks
<driz_> so i can just sudo apt-get install gimp
<Healot> sudo apt-get install pimp :)
<Healot> hohoho i joke
<driz_> lol
<lugod> !80311b
<ubotu> I know nothing about 80311b
<lugod> !80211b
<ubotu> I know nothing about 80211b
<lugod> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lugod> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<Tanooki> Hi
<scast>  Hi
<LjL`> sorry for leaving midway, but i got disconnected
<Road> For some reason I can't create another partition with every partition tool I try. Is there a limit to how many partitions one can have?
<Tanooki> In the Adept package manager, when I select a specific package to install, says "BREAK (install)" instead of just "install" under Requested Changes.  Why?  What's breaking?
<pickledbushman> arg, kde bites sometimes
<Healot> Road: with basic disk 4 primaries
<pickledbushman> Tanooki: i believe the path to the backage is broken
<Healot> 3 primaries + 1 extended (primary) with many logical partitions in it
<pickledbushman> but i could be wrong
<Road> Ok, I have 4 primaries but I need another one, I have my main windows drive (my dad won't let me delete), Linux Ext3 (I don't want to delete), Linux Swap (I think it is important) and 'type 88
<Road> can I delete the type 88 one? will it screw up linux?
<Healot> Road: max 4 primaries, you're done with basic disk
<Tanooki> pickledbushman: Does that mean I can't install it?
<pickledbushman> Tanooki: i dont think so, prehaps make ure sources list is all good, then rather use aptitude to install the package
<pickledbushman> ie: sudo aptitude install packagename
<Healot> either delete one of the 4 primary and create an extended primary (where you can add logical partitions)... or convert those linux partitions into logical and put them under an extended partition
<jaro> hi alll
<Road> Healot: I see a small partition called type 88, I plan to delete it but is it nessasary for linux operation?
<jaro> is there any XCOnfig Tool like SaX for Debian ?
<Healot> Road: does the partition contains data?
<Road> it is completely full of data 251mb
<Healot> 88  Linux plaintext >>
<Road> Do I need it?
<Healot> hmmm... to be safe, back up the data on you Linux partitions first...
<Healot> I am not sure, it's really up to you... Road
<Road> ok. I think the simplest solution would be to put Type 88 into extended
<Road> how do you do that?
<Healot> since Dad in charge. I suggest you recreate Linux partitions under one extended partition
<Road> my list goes NTFS, Unallocates, Linux Ext3, Extended, Linux Swap, Type 88
<Road> well how do you do that?
<Healot> Road: you can do that with (qt)(g)parted or with fdisk (advanced)
<Road> can you do it with partition magic?
<jaro> is there any XCOnfig Tool like SaX for Debian ?
<Healot> Road: paste the output to pastebin.com
<Healot> Road: yes, absolutely
<Healot> with PM
<Road> I'll imageshack the window perhaps?
<Healot> sudo fdisk -l <your harddisk device>
<Road> (well I'm in windows now >_>)
<Healot> yeah... give me the PM layout of the disk
<Frederick> folks why does the debugger in kdevelop does find the executable when Im using kubuntu?
<Road> Healot: http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/8284/untitled8qj.png
<Healot> use a lower compression next time :)
<Road> compression?
<Healot> PNG is hugw
<Road> Oh crap is it bitmap?
<Road> Yea, I'll use JPEG next time, slipped my mind, sorry
<Healot> sorry can't see the img... bunker on the load
<Healot> mmmkay
<Road> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/774/untitled6hu.jpg
<Healot> suggestion: put/change the Linux partition into the extended partition
<Road> How do you do that in partitionmagic?
<Healot> Click right on the partition list, see the menu?
<root> qualke italianooooooooooo?
<Road> is it resize/move?
<Healot> no, list me the menus that are available
<Road> General, View, Disk, Partition, Tools, Tasks, Help
<Healot> Road: select the partition on the disk partition chart
<Healot> click right mouse button, read  the menu on the popup menu
<Road> ok,
<RawSewage> anyone try Celestia
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is there a mail app the can grab mail from yahoo , msn and google?
<Healot> regular POP3/SMTP client can do that
<Healot> Yahoo/Google support POP3/STMP now...
<Road> (only doing ones that aren't grey) Browse, Resize/move, delete, label, format, convert, properties, check for errors, Advanced >
<Healot> read about that on the respective webmail
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> alright
<Healot> Road: Choose the menu Convert
<Healot> not sure about MSN/Hotmail
<Road> seems to be the way to go, converting to logical pertition may cause the partition to not be bootable and may chance drive letters :/
<Healot> yeah
<Road> It still will boot right?
<Healot> Road: after the conversion, nay
<Road> Then how do I boot up linux?
<Healot> boot off a liveCD or make a grubdisk (floppy) before executing the conversion
<Healot> so you'll have a backup boot device
<Healot> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Healot> those link will help explain further
<Road> Too confusing O_O besides, I don't have a floppy drive, and livecd's are slow. I think I should have told you earlier, but the drive I plan to make is gonna be an FAT32 drive to connect windows and Linux
<Healot> Road: do you have working gNU/Linux OS right now, with grub or lilo?
<Road> yes, with grub
<Healot> use the liveCD then to recover the Grub menu...
<Road> How do you do that? Will it recover permanently or will I need the livecd every time?
<Healot> yes, grub will rebuild the partition list... so you can boot the partition even after changing the partition order
<Healot> you may need to manually edit your fstab entries... use the liveCD to do that...
<Road> What would I want in my fstab
<Healot> well, after you convert teh partitions... the partition order will definitely change
<Healot> so your fstab entry isn't valid...
<Road> ok, so what is the command to look it up again?
<Healot> change the partition entry on fstab to make sure your partitions can be mounted later
<Healot> Road: three stages i) check the disk order/device using fdisk (during the live CD session)
<Road> What is fdisk?
<Healot> ii) mount the Linux partition... edit the fstab file on its etc directory...
<Healot> fdisk is the mother of Linux partitioning program...
<jeremyb> that link to recover grub is real cool, I ended up reinstalling ubuntu after I installed Vista
<Healot> it is advice to install NT operating systems first before GNU/Linux OS
<jeremyb> I looked all over google but didn't try irc
<Healot> iii) reinstall grub... and boot off again...
<Healot> I know it's hard for you... so let's do the other method...
<Healot> oh PM version 8
<Healot> Road: you can copy the files on you linux partition first to you Windows drives :)
<Road> (there are no files on my linux partition, I installed it today)
<Hawkwind> Healot: I fixed the problem.  I added all_squash,anonuid=501,anongid=501 to my /etc/exports on the server and now when I mount it here locally it works perfectly fine :)
<Healot> delete all the other partitions, recreate those logical them under and extended primary, c
<Healot> Hawkwind: changing the id works?
<Hawkwind> Healot: I didn't change any ID's anywhere.  Just added those lines to the /etc/exports on the server and it works fine
<Healot> the uid for the share...
<Healot> mmkay i am jotting that down...
<Hawkwind> Healot: I tried about 100 different options from man exports til I finally got one that allowed me to read/write/delete
<Road> Healot, is it possible to create a drive in logical form or does it have to be created in basic?
<Healot> yes... you can create logical partitions under an extended primary partitions
<Healot> btw it is what extended primary intend to do
<Healot> my suggestion, put all you linux partition under that extended partition
<Road> So then why don't I move the Linux Ext3 up, so the unallocated space is beside extended then make that a lovical drive. Wouldn't that seem ... logical?
<Healot> you have max 4 primary partitions
<Healot> so the space left is rendered unusable
<Road> But can't I make it as a logical drive if it is beside extended?
<Healot> no
<Road> how come?
<Snake[ONAIR] > http://feuerfrei.kicks-ass.net/Music/radio.m3u
<Healot> remember the basic disk rule, 4 primaries or 3 primaries + 1 extended primary
<Healot> btw the only extended partition on your disk is fully used
<Road> yes, I would have the NTFS, the Linux, the Extended which has the currently unused space and the linux swap and the wierd type 88 at the end
<Road> byt can't I move the linux partition?
<Healot> Road: no...
<Road> Why not?
<Healot> read the partition type on last colum
<Healot> what does it says?
<Road> Primary? Primary drives can't be moved?
<Healot> you have 4 primary partition already
<Healot> thus you can't create more primary partitions
<noiesmo> hello all I have a folder i want to archive and encrypt and I used kgpg now when i go to restore the fiolder it errors unencrypting it and the resulting zip file is corrupt and I am unable to retrieve the data anyone got any suggestions
<Healot> since you dont' have personal data on that linux partition... just delete all the other partition except that NTFS partition
<Road> ok, I'll do that, and reinstall linux
<nrdb> I have just upgraded to dapper this default to using kernel 2.6.15-25-386 but this doesn't find my network card!  If I boot from the 2.6.12-10-386 kernel it does find my network card!  can anyone help with this?
<Road> Thanks for all your help, sorry for the bother, I got to sleep now, good night
<Healot> then you can create another 2 primary and 1 extended (where you can put your logical Linux partition)
<Healot> wish I can get my own bitches
<hybrid> wish you would keep the language friendly
<Healot> read the quit message
<hybrid> not much i can say to them now is there?
<nrdb> Does anyone know why the 2.6.15-25-386 kernel can't find my network card, but kernel 2.6.12-10-286 can?
<h3sp4wn> What make of network card ?
<nrdb> opps thats 2.6.12-10-386 can?
<driz_> I have a problem loading Amarok it just doesnt load at all
<driz_> ?
<jaro> is there any XCOnfig Tool like SaX for Debian ?
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: I don't know, is there a way to find out?  maybe the module its using isn't in the newer kernel.
<imbrandon> jaro, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<driz_> it shows amarok on the task bar and then it never  shows up at all.
<driz_> ?
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: Do you have linux-restricted-modules installed ?
<noiesmo> well that really sucks I've just lost access to data thanks to gpg encryption and I did test before deleting the unencrypted data and it work now it doesnt and the passpharse is correct bugger it
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: yes! what is it?
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: for both kernels
<h3sp4wn> binary modules for it which are not free
<unix_infidel> noiesmo: next time use a symmetric key with a decent cipher algo
<h3sp4wn> run ifconfig -a (do you get any eth device ?)
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: when using 2.6.15-25-386 "ifconfig" doesn't show anything but the "lo" entry.
<h3sp4wn> ifconfig -a (or just ifconfig ?)
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: just "ifconfig"
<gybot> anyone
<gybot> please help
<noiesmo> unix_infidel, easy to say but thats still a bit piss poor justed followed the dam kgpg wizard but anyway lesson learnt dont always trust wizards
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: ifconfig -a will show all the detected devices even ones which are not active
<h3sp4wn> lspci  | grep Ethernet (What is the manufacturer)
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: to test that I would need to reboot twice, I can, do you want me to do that?
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: I am just talking about at the moment (I would expect sit0 to appear in ifconfig -a but not ifconfig)
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: at the moment I get an entry for eth0 lo and sit0
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: run lspci | grep Ethernet (You will get a line like 01:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10))
<j_luges> could somebody try to help me out
<j_luges> how do i unblock websites?
<noiesmo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: I get "0000:00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21142/43 (rev 41)"
<j_luges> how do you block/unblock pages in kubuntu?
<j_luges> could somebody give me some instructions
<unix_infidel> define block pages
<j_luges> websites
<j_luges> my brother blocked a website because he doesnt like the game i play there
<j_luges> and i want to unblock it
<unix_infidel> he probably did it through the router config.
<j_luges> its only blocked on this computer
<gybot> does anyone has a good help link for flash player
<nrdb> j_luges: you probably need to look at the config for your browser.
<gybot> for a webbrowser
<unix_infidel> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unix_infidel> j_luges: that doesnt matter.
<j_luges> im using konqueror
<unix_infidel> i block AIM on my sister's computer from a specific time to a specific time through my router
<j_luges> how would i go about this
<unix_infidel> and i set it for ONLY the computers she has access to.
<j_luges> nrdb:how?
<unix_infidel> either that or he set an iptables rule for it.
<j_luges> so is there any way for me to disable them?
<nrdb> j_luges: can you ping the site?
<j_luges> how
<unix_infidel> holy jebus...i give up...
<Healot> that reminds me of ISA server
<j_luges> sorry about my noviceness
<j_luges> how do i ping it, and whats the point
<nrdb> j_luges: open a 'terminal' and type 'ping <website>' without the http:// at the begining e.g 'ping google.com.au'
<j_luges> okeydokey
<j_luges> 127.0.0.1
<nrdb> j_luges: what website are you trying to get though to?
<j_luges> www.runescape.com
<noiesmo> !kgpg
<ubotu> I know nothing about kgpg
<unix_infidel> noiesmo: like i said, use a symmetric key.
<noiesmo> unix_infidel, yes thanks   easy to say but thats still a bit piss poor justed followed the dam kgpg wizard but anyway lesson learnt dont always trust wizards
<unix_infidel> noiesmo: use regular gpg.
<unix_infidel> lesson learned, dont trust gui stuff for sensitive work.
<unix_infidel> LOL
<j_luges> nrdb:what should i do now?
<noiesmo> unix_infidel, yes funny as :(
<nrdb> j_luges: there does seem to be something wrong with your router.  try puting this address in the webbrowser http://64.37.71.203
<j_luges> ooh it worked
<j_luges> thanks
<j_luges> where did you pull that from?
<nrdb> j_luges: that is the IP address of www.runescape.com.  All web names get decoded into an address, I just ask ping what the address of www.runescape.com was.
<j_luges> ok thanks
<j_luges> so what do you think was wrong with it
<nrdb> j_luges: to be able to use the name again you will need to find out how the name lookup was blocked.
<j_luges> i have no idea how to find out
<j_luges> i suspect my brother did it though
<nrdb> j_luges: have a look at the file '/etc/hosts' and see if runescape is meantioned.
<j_luges> ok
<j_luges> yep. =] 
<j_luges> he blocked the i.p 127.0.0.1 too
<j_luges> thats why that one wasnt working either
<j_luges> if i just delete all them will it work again?
<nrdb> j_luges: it shouldn't be.  what he did was override the lookup of the name.  too get it working you would need to remove this line, it might be advisable to leave it there and use the IP address, because block the address will be difficult.
<lowtech> who's box is it, yours or your brothers?
<j_luges> its shared
<j_luges> family one
<lowtech> gee, nice brother. heh
<m5m> I just dl'ed Inkscape 0.44 in .package format... I installed it earlier on another kubuntu system and it works great, my only question is when you install a .package formatted application, does that integrate with apt-get?
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: do you have any idea why the new kernel doesn't like my network card?
<nrdb> j_luges: what are you going to do?
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: Which kernel are you running at the moment ?
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: the older one 2.6.12-10-386
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: Can you pastebin the output of 'lsmod'
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: of which kernel new/old?
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: old
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: yes hang on a second
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: Can you get online from another machine (once you are booted into the new one)
<j_luges> i had to put to groceries away sorry
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: I think so I need to check if it being used.
<j_luges> theres actually a few lines there
<j_luges> this is strange
<j_luges> when i open it in konqueror it shows the runescape sites blocked
<j_luges> but when i try to edit it in kate its not there
<nrdb> j_luges: to change the file you will need the root password. do you have it?
<j_luges> yeh
<nrdb> j_luges: try 'kdesu kate /etc/hosts'
<j_luges> ok
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: I pasted the output to "http://pastebin.com/729620"
<erik__> I'm about to start crying... how do I sync my mobile (Nokia 6280) with Kontact? I have tried kandy and kmobiletools but I don't understand how they work it seems
<j_luges> nrdb:do i type that into the terminal?
<nrdb> j_luges: yes
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: pastebin seems to be responding really slowly from my connection
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: it took about 2 min to upload the data.
<j_luges> there we go, thanks nrdb
<nrdb> j_luges: I would only expect one line to have your website meantioned.
<j_luges> there we about 7 i think
<j_luges> he blocked just "www.runescape.com" to start
<j_luges> and "runescape.com"
<j_luges> but i got around it using "www.runescape.de"
<j_luges> he found out somehow
<j_luges> so he blocked that too
<nrdb> j_luges: so there are several varations on runescape?
<j_luges> there are two sites
<j_luges> exactly the same
<j_luges> but different names for the sites
<j_luges> i dont know why
<j_luges> to get around blocks i suppose. =[)
<nrdb> j_luges: what is your brother likely to do when he finds out you can reset his block?
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: pcmcia card ?
<j_luges> hmm im not sure
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: no there isn't, its probably just started auto.
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: I think it is using tulip
<nrdb> j_luges: it might be wise to leave the block in place and use the IP address, leaving your brother to wonder why the block isn't working.
<gybot> true^
<j_luges> umm ok if i can remember it...
<gybot> let him think your an idiot
<gybot> while your not
<j_luges> =] 
<nrdb> j_luges: write it down.
<gybot> :-D
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: should I see if the tulip module is in the new kernel?
<Frederick> folks why is debbuger messed with kdevelop? it doesn't behaves as it did in gentoo =/
<j_luges> too late i deleted it lol
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: just one last thing run lshw and paste the bits that are under *-network
<j_luges> oh good i copy'ed it before i deleted it
<j_luges> strange the root pass isnt working now...
<nrdb> j_luges: could it have been changed?
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: especially interested in the configuration: broadcast=yes driver= (bit of it I would expect it to say tulip) but maybe it does not
<j_luges> i doubt it
<j_luges> its supposed to be my password
<j_luges> and my brother isnt even home atm
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: I can now use another computer, do you want me to reset this one?
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: I want to be certain that tulip is the right driver first
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: Look in lshw
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: uploading now.
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: http://pastebin.com/729643
<h3sp4wn> I think someone is trying to DOS pastebin.com
<nrdb> it is very slow, at the moment.
<j_luges> root isnt working at all
<nrdb> j_luges: does 'kdesu kate' put up a dialog asking for the root password?
<j_luges> it opens a thingy which says "Su returned with an error"
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: Still not managed to get there
<nrdb> j_luges: I don't know what can cause this.  what do you get if you type 'sudo whoami'
<j_luges> "sudo:unable to lookup laptop via gethostbyname()"
<nrdb> j_luges: looks like you have a problem there I don't know what.
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: do you know of another pastbin like service?
<j_luges> =(
<j_luges> hmm theres another little problem.....
<j_luges> normally when i try to load runescape
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: Not of the top of my head but once you are on the new kernel try doing sudo modprobe tulip && dhclient eth0 (are you using dhcp ?)
<j_luges> it will first ask me to accept some thingy
<j_luges> i click on "grant all"
<j_luges> and it will proceed to load
<j_luges> but now its just a white box...
<j_luges> it says "loading applet" in the centre
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: yes I am using dhcp
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: Try doing that to start with and if it doesn't work I will try some other stuff
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: 'sudo modprobe tulip && dhclient eth0'
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: have a look at http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1793/
<j_luges> do you think this problem has something to do with java?
<h3sp4wn> nrbd: That is alot faster (I saw it before) its definately needs to use tulip
<nrdb> j_luges: I can't help there, got to reset this computer.
<j_luges> okeydokey
<j_luges> brb i might try restarting
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: I will connect from the other computer, has to boot a live cd first.
<feistel> hi
<feistel> someone can tell-me default groups for default user?
<feistel> please, I need recreate the default user
<MNK2_> adm, dialout, cdrom, floppy, audio, dip, vidoe, plugdev, lpadmin, scanner, admin
<feistel> thanks!
<moparisthebest> can someone tell me how to run a shell command as root?
<moparisthebest> ive tried su
<moparisthebest> and sudo
<moparisthebest> but it says authentication failed
<h3sp4wn> sudo -i would be the easiest way
<moparisthebest> im assuming you use the same pass you use to log in with right?
<h3sp4wn> yes
<h3sp4wn> (That will just give you a root prompt - then you can run the command directly)
<dr_willis> :)
<moparisthebest> ah, ok thanks
<moparisthebest> i think i can handle it now i appreciate it :)
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: I take it thats not suppost to be recommended ?
<dr_willis> i dont even knwo whats going on
<h3sp4wn> Neither do I
<moparisthebest> i asked: <moparisthebest> can someone tell me how to run a shell command as root?
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: I am back.  with the new kernel.  eth0 is now known as eth1!!
<moparisthebest> :P
<dr_willis> sudo -s
<dr_willis> i thought.. or is it -i
<dr_willis> i forget. :P
<h3sp4wn> sudo -s is the one that is not suppost to be recommended
<moparisthebest> whats the difference?
<dr_willis> gksudo xterm -bg red -fg black -title 'WARNING THIS IS A ROOT SHELL'
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> actually im not sure about the -ttle part. :P i tend to just have bright red shells that are my root shells
<h3sp4wn> sudo -s doesn't reset environment variables (i.e $HOME probably others)
<h3sp4wn> sudo sh /path/to/shellscript.sh (which is the recommended way I think)
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: with the new kernel the ethernet card is now known as eth1, is there a way I can rename it back to eth0?
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: Is it necessary ? you can just change the eth0 to eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: probably not.  Do you know why the change happened?
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: Trying to use another driver which didn't work properly
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: Could be lots of things (but the amount of time it would take me to find out is quite alot) you would have to try blacklisting stuff and if its working I don't think its worth it
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: could changing the /etc/network/interfaces file cause problems when the next kernel upgrade happens?
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: I doubt it dapper will be staying on pretty much the exact same kernel with just security updates now
<dr_willis> thats how they tend to do it
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: Do you think I should leave the line in for eth0 and add another for eth1?
<dr_willis> but not sure if edgy will be a 6 mo release  or  if it will be released after 6mo
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: I would just change it to eth1 its easy enough to change it back
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: OK, thanks for helping. :)
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: No problem (pastebin being so slow was annoying though for me but nothing to do with you)
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: When will you be switching to edgy ?
<dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  problery 2 mo  after its released. :P
<dr_willis> I got a file server still running warty,, or breezy.. i forget. :P
<moparisthebest> does anyone know how to set enviromental variables?
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: I have another little problem, I would like to fix if its easy, when the new kernel is doing its startup printing it seems to be using a diferent video mode from earlier kernels, as the font (on my computer) has black scan lines in it.  can I add something to grub to change this?
<bobstro>  moparisthebest: system-wide, or just in a script or?
<osiris> add the path to ld.so.conf ?
<osiris> run ldconfig ?
<moparisthebest> system wide
<h3sp4wn> nrdb: try vga=normal
<bobstro> moparisthebest:  well, you can set them in the various bash config files if you want in term sessions.
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: ok
<moparisthebest> i know how to set them in scripts, i was just wondering how to set them permanently
<Hobbsee> moparisthebest: set them in ~.bashrc?
<bobstro> moparisthebest:  would the bash init scripts do it?
<bobstro> moparisthebest:  that's how i do it.
<bobstro> moparisthebest:  but of course, that assumes they'll be used in a bash environment.
<moparisthebest> i dont know bobstro this is my first 3 hours on linux
<moparisthebest> right now a shell script needs to have those enviromental variables set
<bobstro> moparisthebest:  ah, ok. :) can you describe what you're trying to do? then we can probably be more helpful.
<moparisthebest> well im trying to run intellij IDEA
<moparisthebest> its a java ide
<Tommy2k4> eww its moparisthebest
<moparisthebest> hey Tommy2k4 i thought that was you :P
<Tommy2k4> :@
<bobstro> moparisthebest:  if it's a shell script, depending on whether it's a login session or not, you can set it in the various bashrc scripts.
<bobstro> moparisthebest:  spend an evening with the bash manpage for details. there's a LOT to it.
<Tommy2k4> o_o
<moparisthebest> where would I find that at bobstro?
<bobstro> moparisthebest:  man bash
<Tommy2k4> kopete wont open :s
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: ah yes.  is it in the panel, but wont properly open?
<Tommy2k4> im trying to open it from k-menu
<Tommy2k4> i click on it and the cursor shows its trying to open but then it goes away
<moparisthebest> ok, thanks bobstro :)
<Tommy2k4> same happens when i run kopete from alt + f2
<duckdown> freenode got hacked or some shit?
<moparisthebest> would the kubuntu knowledge base be the best place for questions and such that I have?\
<Tommy2k4> best thing is to blame moparisthebest  for everything
<Tommy2k4> off to bed, cya
<moparisthebest> Tommy2k4: where you been? :P
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> are there any games i can get with apt-get?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> that dont look better then atari65 games
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> that do
<sdlnxgk> anyone having problems mounting cdrom drive???
<Melchiorre> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: probably not, but there are fun ones ;)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ok , just tell me something 
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> im bored 
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> and want to see if my video card can actually work under linux
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> compromise?  you mean you got hacked?
<Melchiorre> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: try tuxkart (I can't remember if that's the one I played, but one of the tux racers was hilerious ;))
<jsubl2> anyone know of a good doc to setup kontact to sync addressbook and contact via bluetooth to a smartphone
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ok
<Melchiorre> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: Actually, armagetron is good fun, and will test your card out nicely... (you just need to crank the settings up a bit from the default)
<ubuntu_> whats going on
<sword-> hey is there an option for software raid in the kubuntu live install CD
<sword-> or will I have to use the ubuntu cd
<CoLLossuS> not sure if its on the live cd
<Hobbsee> sword-: freenode got compromised
<sword-> its a cd i downloaded from the kubuntu site
<CoLLossuS> why do u use a live cd/?  u just want to check it out?
<sword-> Hobbsee: really? hmm
<sword-> no i dont think its a live cd
<sword-> it takes me to a graphical desktop
<sword-> of kde
<sword-> and i can click it to install
<sword-> BUT im using it now.... on /home/ubuntu
<CoLLossuS> do u have a textmode install option?
<sword-> on this cd no
<sword-> http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/kubuntu/6.06/kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<sword-> thats one the one i downloaded
<sword-> oh shit
<sword-> i see it now
<sword-> alternate install cd
<CoLLossuS> thats what u have?
<sword-> no downloading it now :)
<sword-> lol
<CoLLossuS> yeah use the alternate
<CoLLossuS> and use the texmode install option 
<CoLLossuS> that one has software raid setup for sure
<CoLLossuS> have u ever set up a software raid?
<sword-> i want to preserve my /home directory and format everything else
<sword-> CoLLossuS: yes
<CoLLossuS> sword-: ull be alright then , but not sure how u gonna keep the home dir if u wanna setup raid
<sword-> ive did it before
<sword-> wow where does this temporary filesystem go when downloading this cd i wonder
<sword-> wow where does this temporary filesystem go when downloading this cd i wonder
<sword-> oops
<jsubl2> !bluetooth
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:irc.freenode.net] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic
<osiris> its fixed it seems
<ArmedGeek> wow
<osiris> see the difference a hub server can make ?
<dr_willis> not really. :P
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Hobbsee] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<moparisthebest> in konqueror I dont have a "window" menu, does anyone know why?
<dr_willis> try a differnt theme moparisthebest .
<dr_willis> it dont always have to be on the top left icon
<moparisthebest> a different theme?
<moparisthebest> in konqueror I dont have a "window" menu, does anyone know why? I cant find anything online either :S
<ArmedGeek> i don't have a "window" menu either .. wasn't aware there was supposed to be one
<moparisthebest> yes, according to the manual
<moparisthebest> In Konqueror, you can turn this on with the menu choice Window->Show Terminal Emulator.
<moparisthebest> there it is ^
<moparisthebest> and the screenshot the manual has has a window menu, is it a menu bug or does everyone else have a window menu?
<tawedog> hi!
<xskullr> hi
<tawedog> anyone feel like telling me how to get my kaffeine dvb-t sound working? :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<unix_infidel> what command would i run to check the integrity of the files on a partition?
<bobstro> unix_infidel:  you mean a filesystem check?
<unix_infidel> bobstro: no, i know the filesystem's integrity is fine.
<unix_infidel> heh, otherwise i'd run fsck :P
<unix_infidel> i'm talking about if there's anyway to scan for file integrity. which is sorta asinine because there's no way to do that based just on extension.
<bobstro> unix_infidel:  well, there are integrity checkers that do a checksum on files, then you periodically compare against that. or are you out to verify that the filestructure itself is intact? "integrity" can mean many things.
<bobstro> unix_infidel:  what sort of files are they?
<unix_infidel> *shrug* i suppose you are right, i think my HD just got exposed to a magnet...
<unix_infidel> everything works and all my critical files seem to be working.
<unix_infidel> i do regular backups so its not a big deal...its just a pain to wait 15minutes for everything to untar off the backup server :P
<bobstro> unix_infidel:  ahm. a badblocks check might be in order
<deborah> hi
<unix_infidel> bobstro: thanks.
<Melchiorre> hi deborah
<bobstro> hello
<unix_infidel> ahhhh, its a girl!
<bobstro> world
<bobstro> no, a name. that's all we know for sure. :)
<Melchiorre> lol
<deborah> afcorse i'm a girl
<Melchiorre> =-O
<bobstro> ssh. don't let on.
<unix_infidel> probably not from the US from the grammar skillz
<unix_infidel> :P
<bobstro> sheesh
<unix_infidel> Song of the Evening: The Avalanches - Frontier Psychiatry
<deborah> isn't it okeej to be a girl who loves linux...By the way i'm from the netherlands
<bobstro> actually, bad grammer is a tell-tale sign you're talking to a yank.
<bobstro> grammar even.
<unix_infidel> :)
<Melchiorre> bobstro: was just about to say that ;)
<bobstro> deborah:  yes. it's fine.
<Melchiorre> deborah: girls that like Linux rock! :)
<bobstro> unix_infidel:  why are you telling us about music?
<deborah> And I'm a child
<bobstro> oh boy
<Melchiorre> aren't we all at heart?
<deborah> so that's why i've got a bad grammar
<deborah> sorry
<bobstro> deborah:  you're fine. it's the reaction of others we need to worry about. :)
<deborah> ok thnx
<Hobbsee> deborah: hey girl! you're not alone
<deborah> okeej!
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee was surprised to see another female actually here, rather than people talking about girls.
<bobstro> deborah:  your grammar is excellent by the way.
<bobstro> Hobbsee:  well, they've never seen one, so...
<Hobbsee> it is, wow
<deborah> what kind of linux are you using? than you bobstro
<bobstro> deborah:  i suspect a lot here are using kubuntu.
<Hobbsee> bobstro: that seems to be the case, i should come out of hiding a bit more often
<unix_infidel> Heh, I've learned time and time again.  Its not the chromosomes that count...its what they do.
<deborah> thank was suppost yo strand ther
<bobstro> deborah:  what are you using?
<antinobody> unix_infidel I think I understand what you're trying to mean.  I'm not sure it actually works as a literal metaphor, but that's ok
<deborah> Kubuntu and debian
<bobstro> wups. bad night on the ol' server?
<deborah> what's that means?
<bobstro> the server went away earlier, i think.
<Hobbsee> bobstro: server got hacked earlier, yeah
<bobstro> ah, i thought those messages were "unusual"
<deborah> ???
<unix_infidel> another quiet night on freenode.
<Hobbsee> bobstro: yeah, rather.
<Hobbsee> unix_infidel: probably most people havent woken up yet
<unix_infidel> Hobbsee: its 2am here.
<bobstro> deborah:  the irc servers were being abused.
<deborah> 2am? it's here 9am
<Hobbsee> oh crud
<bobstro> argh, 3:00 AM here.
<Hobbsee> we're in trouble again
* unix_infidel is just getting started on work.
<antinobody> 12 AM
<Melchiorre> Hobbsee: why's that?
<unix_infidel> stupid west coast kids.
<bobstro> antinobody:  i'll be in that timezone next week. :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<antinobody> bobstro I like it, tis a nice timezone
<Hobbsee> Melchiorre: a staffer just got killed again
<deborah> whitch timezone?
<antinobody> Pacific
<antinobody> Portland Oregon in my case
<deborah> Europe?
<bobstro> Hobbsee:  can we assume you don't mean that literally?
<Hobbsee> sydney australia here
<Hobbsee> bobstro: yeah, just from the network
<Melchiorre> Central Australia here ;)
<deborah> The Netherlands
<bobstro> Beatiful Worcester, MA (US) here.
<antinobody> tis a wide-ranging bunch here
<bobstro> argh. beautiful even.
<antinobody> if I say tis one more time, I'm going to lose my mind
<bobstro> tis true
<deborah> where are you all from?
<unix_infidel> you know you're on IRC too late when: people from other countries are starting their day.
<bobstro> unix_infidel:  or when you're wrapping up as your neighbors are heading to work.
<Melchiorre> unix_infidel: wouldn't that be being on IRC at the normal time?
<antinobody> but people from other countries are constantly starting their day...
<unix_infidel> Melchiorre: no....on a normal night i'd just be exiting the after-party.
<deborah> I've got to go...My mum wants me to have breakfast (horrible i hate breakfast and she knows it)
<bobstro> well, we could be doing something productive like staring at a world-of-warcraft screen.
<Melchiorre> haha, good work
<unix_infidel> so i wouldnt be on irc ;P
<unix_infidel> some people dont eat breakfast :P
<deborah> bye
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<Melchiorre> bye deborah
<antinobody> I love breakfast
<bobstro> bon apetit
<antinobody> bye deborah
<deborah> thank you!
* unix_infidel wonders why all the @ are showing their teeth.
<imbrandon> unix_infidel, just a precaution
<imbrandon> somethings a little fishy atm
<bobstro> don't meddle in the affairs of wizards, mortal.
<Hobbsee> unix_infidel: because when chanserv breaks, you cant get ops, often
* imbrandon has a feeling chanserv might break soon
<Hobbsee> mind you, it may break again so it doesnt recognise the ops, but we'll see
<unix_infidel> sounds about right.
<bobstro> fasten seatbelts
<antinobody> I don't have a seatbelt...
<bobstro> grab something
<Hobbsee> haha
<Melchiorre> apt-get install seatbelt ;)
<unix_infidel> "brace for impact"
<unix_infidel> *crash sounds from starship*
<imbrandon> haha
<unix_infidel> "inertial dampeners are down sir!"
<bobstro> airbags airbags
<antinobody> Melchiorre nicely done
<antinobody> but I don't think seatbelt's in the edgy repos yet
<Melchiorre> antinobody: cheers :)
<lowtech> if i run the nvidia glx drivers and change kernels, what will i need to do?
<macd> oh fun!
<macd> wrong chan...
<bobstro> lowtech:  nothing is suspect. i've udpated kernels a couple of times. or are you compiling your own?
<lowtech> no, changing to the 686 smp
<bobstro> lowtech:  ah, not so sure about that. i don't smp lately.
<unix_infidel> lowtech: you shouldnt need to do anything really.
<unix_infidel> lowtech: keep in mind though some software doesnt play well with SMP
<unix_infidel> eg Ndiswrapper.  but ubuntu should update your grub config for you automatically but it'll delete all your kernel boot params.
<lowtech> oh, thought the nvidia would need a reinstall or something
<unix_infidel> lowtech: why would you think that....this isnt mandriva :P
<lowtech> lol, thats exactly why
<unix_infidel> cheers, gonna go actually be productive at 2am :)
<bobstro> showoff
<unix_infidel> 2am on a saturday night and i'm being productive, more like........pathetic :P
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tawedog> yo i can't get no sound on my dvb or dvds in kaffeine, what've gotta fix?
<lowtech> your grammar? heh
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<gupta> Which is  the default theme in kubuntu? I changed mine ,and now can't find the original one :/
<Melchiorre> gupta: which theme do you mean? the colour scheme, style, or window decorations?
<gupta> the one that defiens the top right corner buttons
<gupta> the minimize and close buttons i.e
<Melchiorre> that's the 'window decorations' and in Dapper the default is 'Crystal'
<Melchiorre> (I think)
<gupta> Thanks!
<Melchiorre> np
<gupta> Yup thats it!
<_rince_> mrgn
<nrdb> Hi I have just upgraded to dapper and I can't get xine to play .avi files I get sound but no picture.
<Melchiorre> Do you have the win32 codecs installed?
<Melchiorre> or perhaps I should say, does it work in other media players?
<nrdb> Melchiorre: I don't think so, in adept 'win32' is only finding 'mingw32' I don't think this is it.
<nrdb> Melchiorre: I have both universe and multiverse repositories enabled.
<Melchiorre> nrdb: the package is called 'w32codecs', not sure what repo it's in
<jpatrick> it isn't in ubuntu
<lowtech> w32codecs
<nrdb> nothing comes up under 'codecs'
<Melchiorre> http://Ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-Ubuntu/
<Melchiorre> see if that helps
<lowtech> i found it in my package so your sources may not be complete or something
<lowtech> package search
<jpatrick> lowtech: it's been taken out of Ubuntu
<Melchiorre> lowtech: do you have repos other than the default, like seveas's?
<nrdb> Melchiorre: it says to use "deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free" is this ok for dapper?
<Melchiorre> erm
<lowtech> i don't remember where i got my source list, was too long ago to still be in my browser
<Melchiorre> nrdb: use the seveas repositories instead  'deb http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas/ dapper-seveas extras'
<Melchiorre> same package name (w32codecs)
<nrdb> Melchiorre: I get a "GPG error: http://users.lichtsnel.nl dapper-seveas"
<word> nrdb: Are you looking for w32codecs?
<nrdb> word: yes
<Seveas> nrdb, wget http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<word> do you have dapper?
<nrdb> word: yes
<word> just open up adept go to file > manage repositories and add the words "multiverse universe" to the end of the lines that aren't greyed out
<slow-motion> hallo
<Seveas> word, w32codecs aren't in Ubuntu and never will be
<nrdb> word: I have they aren't there.
<Melchiorre> slow-motion: g'day buddy
<slow-motion> hi Melchiorre
<tinklepants> this is a nice channel
<word> must've gotten it somewhere else then...there was probably a dl link where i found it..
<nrdb> Seveas: download w32codes now :)
<Melchiorre> Does anyone know of a good video editor for Linux? like the equivalent of Adobe Premiere, not just a video importer?
<word> Melchiorre: A quick google search produced this - http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<Melchiorre> thanks
<word> i'm compiling it right now to see how it is because i'm interested as well
<nrdb> Seveas: I installed the w32codes do I need to reset etc. for them to work?
<Seveas> no
<word> nrdb: Almost never a reason to reset in linux
<nrdb> Seveas: I thought so, xine still isn't giving me a picture, i am getting sound though
<word> try running it in command line and see if you get an error
<nrdb> word: no.
<nrdb> Seveas: word: xine does work from a DVD.
<Seveas> nrdb, you might need libdvdcss2
<farous> anyone know of  Pango-WARNING **: Error loading GPOS table 4097
<nrdb> Seveas: I have libdvdcss2 installed.
<farous> nrdb: did you enable dma on the disk
<farous> disk-drive i ment still waking up :)
<nrdb> farous: Seveas: I have a dialog saying "unsupported codec: Video Codec: ISO-MPEG4/OpenDivx(FMP4)"
<word> Melchiorre_away: Ah, when you're back i found a video edtting app more similar to adobe premiere - http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<slow-motion> bbl
<pickledbushman> is it possible to mount a ftp account as a share? i want to use the weather widget, to upload stats to my website automaticaly
<nrdb> can anyone give me an idea why mpg321 can play a .mp3 file but nothing else will?
<Riddell> pipitas: yes
<farous> tell nrdb about restricted formats
<word> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<word> go to that link on the top
<linuxbambi> !screensaver
<ubotu> I know nothing about screensaver
<Steven_M> hi all
<tvindkind> Hi
<billdakill> hello,i got a problem with logging into kubuntu,can someone help me what to do
<word> billdakill: Whats wrong with it?
<tvindkind> You mean logging on with KDM or logging on in general?
<Steven_M> is there anyway of installing gnome-control-center without the rest of gnome?
<billdakill> well its sudenly crashed then i restart it it came to session menu and when i type password
<billdakill> its just black screen
<billdakill> then it send me back to session menu
<ninHer> hi all
<billdakill> all i can do is to log in console mode
<tempest> Anyone here know how to install kubuntu on an old iMac?
<cox377> does anyone know what the internet explorer pluggin is called for FF that alows u views pages that require IE?
<mth`MAW> Hi there any body who has kino installed on dapper?
<slow-motion> re
<crazy_penguin> Good afternoon everyone!
<crazy_penguin> |lostbyte|: hi! here?
<ajayc> hi guys
<ajayc> which is better kubuntu or ubutnu and which is faster?
<ru> kubuntu is more powerful
<ru> gnome is cleaner and zippier I guess
<ajayc> ru, how?
<ru> kubuntu, runs KDE which is better in my opinion
<ajayc> ru, in wht sense is it powerful?
<ru> more features, better apps etc...
<ru> http://www.google.co.za/search?q=kde+vs+gnome
<ru> check that link
<ajayc> speed?
<ru> I dunno, they both pretty zippy but I would prolly say gnome
<stamen> hi
<stamen> tell me how to dismount a network drive
<stamen> not nfs
<stamen> its a samba drive
<yango> hi, how do I tell linux that the hardware clock is local time and not UTC?
<psb154> yango are you using kde
<yango> psb154: yes
<psb154> yango right click the clock, select timezone tab.
<psb154> yango at the bottom there is a UTC checkbox that can be checked and unchecked
<tsdgeos> psb154: can i have a screenshot? i don't seem to be able of finding it netiher :D
<yango> but that is to set your local time to UTC, not to tell that the HW clock is local time
<psb154> yango try: man hwclock
<ChristmasCpp> can somebody tell me please where is the option not to automatic save and load a session when kde starts?
<tsdgeos> ChristmasCpp: yes there is
<tsdgeos> ChristmasCpp: kcontrol -> kde components -> session manager
<cox377> does anyuone here use Azureus?
<gourdin> anyone here using compiz/xgl on a intel 950 chipset ? (i945 vid card)
<Style_CHM_> I had a look at compiz/xgl on my ati x1400 - its still too young to bother with I reckon
<ChristmasCpp> thanks so much tsdgeos
<crazy_penguin> |lostbyte|: here?
<cox377> basically, i have azurues installed, and when i minimize it it just shows as a white box
<cox377> anyone got any ideas?
<tempest> what ver of java you using
<cox377> Umm
<cox377> i only installed it about a week ago so i'm assuming it's new
<tempest> try using the latest ver of sun java
<cox377> when  it goes to system tray
<tempest> if you haven't changed it your using the default ver that comes with your distro
<tempest> go to java.com, download and install sun java
<cox377> is there a command to check version?
<arafat> cox377: java -version
<cox377> cheerts
<arafat> cox377: java 1.5 is also in the repos!
<cox377> i have 1.5.0.06
<tempest> hmm - that should work
<cox377> tried upgrading and it says it's the newest version
<farous> cox377: sudo update-alternatives --config java. to see what java are installed which one you are using and to choose the one you need
<cox377> dont know why i'm getting this white box
<tommy> did you install azureus from the repository?
<cox377> ithink so tommy
<cox377> yeh 1.4 is selected and not 1.5, let me change and restart azureus
<tommy> it doesn't work...you have to download from the dite
<tommy> site
<cox377> azureus is working just fine as a client, it just shows up as a white box in the system tray when minimized
<tommy> ah ok
<tommy> you can try to download from the site...icon is ok for me
<cox377> i;'ve just run update-alternatives --config java. again and there is a + by 1.4 and a * by 1.5
<cox377> strange
<tempest> when you click on the tray does it come back up, is the whole issue the icon in the tray?
<tempest> that may be a prob with your panel or your display settings
<farous> cox377: you write the number of the java you need
<cox377> yeh, the button works in terms of fuctionality
<tempest> try changing your panel settings
<cox377> farous: i did do, i changed it to 3 but it's still being odd
<deborah> hi
<cox377> how do i do that tempest?
<tommy> try http://azureus.sourceforge.net/download.php
<tempest> right-click on panel, panel settings
<deborah> hi
<farous> cox377: how did you install java i know 1.5.06 is not in the repos not last ime i checked
<tempest> panel menu rather
<tempest> then settings
<farous> cox377: did you use sudo also?
<cox377> i may have manually installed it, i dont remember to tell u the truth
<cox377> farous: i did
<rus> is azureus any better then ktorrent?
<deborah> do u know Final Fantsy Vll Advent Children?
<farous> cox377: have no idea.
<deborah> http://www.final-fantasy.it/ u really hve to check out this site!
<arafat> farous: java 1.5.6 is in the repos!
<farous> cox377: do you have a 64 processor
<arafat> i installed it from there...
<farous> arafat: did not update in a while so perhaps it is ther now
<cox377> nah mate
<cox377> not 64 here
<cox377> Ok, that's not a huge issue
<cox377> what is doing my nut
<gemidjy> align to grid doesnt work here (kde 3.5.2)
<thelostbyte_> Hi 1
<cox377> is anytime click any of the arrow buttons or the del button area it decides to open konquer and then load the locate:ksnapshot
<thelostbyte_> help..
<cox377> i have no idea why
<thelostbyte_> i cant access any website.. ?
<deborah> hi
<cox377> thelostbyte: have u installed a firewall?
<thelostbyte_> I can ping google.com but it does'nt work in the browser.
<tempest> disable ipv6
<tempest> are you using firefox?
<thelostbyte_> tempest, YEah ! also konqueror same thing..
<thelostbyte_> ok ! i'll disable v6
<thelostbyte_> tempest, BRB !
<mth`MAW> Hi there anybody who know which paket I have to install, to get rid of this messgae while ./configure?!
<mth`MAW> configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install
<mth`MAW> gnome-lib-data is installed
<shredder_> Hi
<tsdgeos> hi
<ArmedGeek> hello
<shredder_> Sha na na Bunqueeda Sobequan Ubuntu
<shredder_> I'm Hans Jurkenschpenctle, From Las Vegas
<BanskuZ> aha
<tsdgeos> welcome Hans
<shredder_> I am in Vegas, But I'm not Hans
<tsdgeos> :-S!
<mth`MAW> ?!
<nkjoep> hi all :)
<shredder_> Hey Hey
<NKjoep> i got some problem with xine... mediaplayers arent working... just does telling it the position of the device..
<NKjoep> how i can tell kde use /dev/dps1 not auto or other devs?
<NKjoep> in system setting / audio
<NKjoep> i wrote the right position of the device in "override device location"
<NKjoep> but it's not working
<NKjoep> so... any tips? :D
<shredder_> media players?/player?
<NKjoep> i mean global sounds :)
<NKjoep> and of course any mediaplayer (amarok koffeine.. etcet)
<NKjoep> skype's working... but i had to put the right device  (/dev/dsp1)
<NKjoep> i cant explain but the sistem is trying to play with /dev/dsp
<NKjoep> :\
<shredder_> ok, I'm not familiar with global sounds. I would install everything that sounds like a decent media player that you have not tried yet
<NKjoep> oh :)
<shredder_> what motherboard r u using
<NKjoep> sys chipset
<NKjoep> sis
<shredder_>  I had all kinds of problems with an elite group and linux.
<NKjoep> motherboard ECS K7S5A con Chipset SIS 735
<NKjoep> i had an old one elite... and was a nightmare with linux :\
<shredder_> for sure
<NKjoep> it's first time audio doesnt work with this sis..
<VincentMX> How do i make GRUB boot from my USB stick?
<shredder_> amazing how difficult and stupid
<shredder_> try setting boot order to a usb/memory stick
<shredder_>  if possible
<VincentMX> wich one is my usb stick? hd3,0?
<VincentMX> or just sda?
<VincentMX> sd1,0?
<TOY> HI
<TOY> ARE UDERE
<NKjoep> hi yes
<VincentMX> TOY: no caps please
<NKjoep> we are here :P
<TOY> IDONT NO WHY UDONT WANT TO SPEAK WITH ME
<VincentMX> TOY: stop using caps
<TOY> SORY FOR DAT WATS YOUR NAME
<VincentMX> Vincent de Vries
<Hobbsee> TOY: what help were you wanting?
<abehi> hi room, I'm a budding kde dev just got thru installing kubuntu, I find it has neither gcc nor rpm installer, and I need to install my 'cable net' software, help!!!
<Hobbsee> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<Hobbsee> abehi: ^
<Hobbsee> abehi: install build-essentials
<abehi> I'm new to debian, am frm gentoo and I'm absolutely clueless, can I download software from windows, and then ask the package manager to install it?
<abehi> thx ubotu, reading up on that, my prob is I cannot connect to internet, as the software to connect is in source code or rpm and kubuntu has neither
<jme__> abehi: no, you can't. even on gentoo :)
<Hobbsee> abehi: it's on the install cd - just run "sudo apt-get install build-essentials" with the cd in the drive
<jme__> abehi: you are here connecting irc thru internet, what do you mean by 'cannot connect to internet' ?
<abehi> here in India, you have 'cable net' you are connected to the lan but need an application to get thru, so essentially I cannot apt-get anything!
<jme__> abehi: about running window programm on linux, there are no simple way. but some possibility exist to run window under linux, non trivial to use/install tho. you may look at qemu, xen or wine
<abehi> http://www.elitecore.com/24online.htm
<abehi> nope jme_ you have a linux port of that software, it is in rpm or source code, but there is no way the default kubuntu will let me install it
<abehi> can I just download gcc on windows and then install it in kubuntu?
<jme__> ah ok
<jme__> i get it :)
<nat> how do i make a thing that makes me op when i join the room
<jme__> you meant downloading rpm on window and then installing rpm on linux
<abattoir_> abehi: you can potentially use alien to convert the rpm to deb depending on the rpm
<abehi> yes, that or gcc!
<jme__> abehi: yep you can do that. it make the process much longer tho
<VincentMX> i can't find my usb stick anymore in /dev
<abehi> hmm I can try that... its just a small prob, I just hope it doesn't have dependencies!
<abehi> thx a ton!
<jme__> abehi: about your connection to internet, if you could do a vpn to have a 'real' connection, it would make your life much easier
<abattoir_> abehi: build-essential is a meta package, it depends on other packages which you have to download too
<abattoir_> abehi: alien too would have dependencies that you should manually download
<jme__> abehi: ubuntu kinda assume to be assumed to be connected to the internet. not required tho
<abehi> I think, I might find Suse a better developer environment, I simply like my kubuntu!
<abehi> if only I could connect to the net!
<jme__> suse is more 'standalone' aka being able to run without internet
<abattoir_> abehi: where is the rpm? can you give me a link?
<abehi> sure
<abattoir_> abehi: and are you running dapper?
<abehi> heres the link http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/linc/linc-1.0-1.i386.rpm
<alllllllhelo> test
<Hobbsee> nat: you have to be on the access list for that.
<abehi> yes, Im running dapper, the most current kubuntu(?!)
<abehi> just finished the installation, I really hope I can get this fixed!
<abattoir> abehi: i might be able to generate a .deb for you from the .rpm, give me a sec to check it out.
<abehi> sure abattoir, I'll wait up
<raito> There was this samba config program, it started with kcm, what was it again?
<uniq> raito: kcmshell kcmsambaconf
<raito> uniq, thanks
<raito> uniq: wait there was another one that could set up what files you want to share
<uniq> kcmshell fileshare
<abattoir_> abehi: how can i send you the file? email?
<abehi> sure
<abehi> mailme at abhijeetsaran@gmail.com
<abattoir_> address?
<abehi> thx again abattoir
<IvaN^89^Ue> hi
<Lacerta> yo, i installed opera browser but i'd rather like to launch it with the catapult. how do i do that?
<abattoir_> abehi: sent. It should work, look at the mail for instructions to install, if you already dont know.
<abehi> thx again, and yup, I didn't already know it ;-)
<abehi> will reboot now, ciaou!
<uniq> lacerta: should just work. I can start opera from katapult just fine.
<raito> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Lacerta> uniq: the opera didn't appear on the K-panel or whatever and i cannot launch it with catapult
<Lacerta> perhaps i'll search for the bin file and make a shortcut to the desktop
<|lostbyte|> help !
<|lostbyte|> I cant access any pages on the internet ?
<|lostbyte|> i can ping google.com but it displays time out in the browser..
<jme__> lostbyte seems like a http proxy issue
<|lostbyte|> i dont have any proxy loaded..
<|lostbyte|> happens in konqueror and firefox.
<jme__> well try other site
<jme__> then try telnet google.com 80 to see if it react the same way
<uniq> lacerta: try to run 'kbuildsycoca' in konsole. and then try katapult.
<|lostbyte|> jme__, My isp's website only loads..
<uniq> |lostbyte|: sounds like a ISP prolbem.
<Lacerta> uniq: kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<jme__> lostbyte so it really like a http proxy issue :)
<VincentMX> i can't open my usb stick (dev/sda) in fdisk, cfdisk or gparted.
<jme__> lostbyte, ask you isp the http proxy you have to use
<|lostbyte|> uniq, SO what, i'll have to wait and see..
<uniq> |lostbyte|: wait and see, or contact your ISP ask what's going on. Most ISPs have transparent http proxies somewhere in their system. If it fails you will get this kind of situation.
<|lostbyte|> oh !
<|lostbyte|> uniq, SO i need their proxy ip and port.. alright..
<|lostbyte|> thanks for the info..
<jme__> hehe :)
<jme__> uniq got something i dont :)
<jme__> i told the same thing but me, it didnt go thru :)
<uniq> |lostbyte|: the point with transparent proxies is that you don't need to do anything. You are forced to use it anyway. All http traffic is forced through it. So your isp will just have to fix the problem. You don't have to do anything, except maybe contact them and tell them they have a problem :)
<|lostbyte|> I am just nervious, if it not only me..
<|lostbyte|> BRB
<Kioud> Salut :)
<devendra_l> hi, I cannot get power control for my monitor working...
<devendra_l> earlier there were 3 slider, stand-by, suspend, turn off I think.... now there is a single option in power control
<Iam> hello there
<Iam> can u hear me?
<Iam> can u hear me now?
<Iam> can u hear me now?
<Hobbsee> Iam: yep
<Iam> good my sprint mobility is working
<gupta> Any keyboard macro app for X? To send in a series of keystrokes?
<gemidjy> repository for kaffeine 0.8* ?
<Iam> macro exspress
<whyami> what is the kde equivalent to gnome's file-roller?
<Hobbsee> whyami: ark?
<whyami> Hobbsee: thanks!
<rmcdaniel> hi
<flake> hail linux noobie here
<flake> hi
<gnox> hi
<flake> i installed ubuntu + kde the other day
<flake> seems nice so far
<TheHighChild> Glad to hear you're likin it flake
<DRYKISS> that took way too long to get right...
<ajayc> guys help me decide ubuntu or kubuntu
<TheHighChild> ajayc: Kubuntu, at least this channel will tell you that ;)
<DRYKISS> kubuntu
<ajayc> TheHighChild, reasons for it
<DRYKISS> :p
<ajayc> gimme reaons
<flake> i would have tried kubuntu but i hit ubuntu first
<DRYKISS> i just fancy kde over gnome
<TheHighChild> ajayc: It's a more nimble windowing systems, I think the default and extended themes are better. Overall appearance is better
<flake> kubunutu = kde + ubuntu right?
<DRYKISS> yes
<psb154> ajayc: KDE is easier to configure than Gnome in my opinion
<TheHighChild> flake: Yes, only difference is the windowing system and extended packages
<ajayc> and what about speed?
<johnflux> I think the only difference is the default
<TheHighChild> ajayc: I like the extended packages for KDE, Kate, Kalarm, Konversation, Katapult, etc. The list goes on/
<klerfayt> does it mean that kubuntu has all ports open if there is no firewall?
<TheHighChild> ajayc: I can't give any exact stuff but I think KDE is a tad more responsive
<DRYKISS> i use kde for amarok
<flake> wolf et plays much smoother on here but i still suk at it, i can run it at 1280x1024 unlike the xp
<johnflux> klerfayt: there are no apps running that listen on a network port
<ajayc> TheHighChild, some people say its gnome that is faste
<ajayc> r
<TheHighChild> flake: Nice, I love the game. What servers do you play on?
<ajayc> wait wait
<TheHighChild> ajayc: Like I said, it depends on what channel you are in;)
<ajayc> i installed xubuntu
<ajayc> i insallted et on it
<flake> whichever i can find at the moment, but i need to figure out how to upgrade from 2.55
<klerfayt> flake: if you want to own then use good config
<flake> 2.60b link was broken
<ajayc> and when i run the game the game screen is not at the centre but askew to the left
<ajayc> any idea?
<TheHighChild> flake: Why not download the 2.60 version?
<ajayc> TheHighChild, ?
<klerfayt> flake: before playing the game open the terminal and type  xset m 1 1
<TheHighChild> ajayc: When it loads, press alt+enter
<ajayc> someone please helpme
<ajayc> TheHighChild, its already in fullscreen
<NV_The_Riper> what's the problem ajayc??
<flake> think i have to log into file planet?
<flake> ugh
<flake> i'm a leech
<TheHighChild> flake: For what, you need the game?
<ajayc> NV_The_Riper, i installed et and whn i run it the game menus the video are askew towards the left
<johnflux> ajayc: use the controls on your monitor to shift it :P
<ajayc> they are not in the cnetre of the screen
<ajayc> johnflux, i gotta laptop :p
<flake> the upgrade, or at least the full 2.60 version
<snikker> i've got a device icon on the desktop, when i click on it, a new window is opened. is possible to open it in a current window, but in another tab?
<TheHighChild> http://www.shitstormfiles.com/utilities/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<johnflux> ajayc: can you change the resolution in the game
<flake> ahh thanks
<johnflux> ajayc: try that
<ajayc> johnflux, alrady did
<ajayc> but still probs
<klerfayt> johnflux: I'm not going to pretend that I know something about network security; but I'm asking if in your opinion there is any reason to get any firewall running at all?
<flake> how secure is linux, is it because it isn't commercial and well-known or is it really secure
<TheHighChild> klerfayt: not really if you aren't running a server but the paranoid still do it, like me ;)
<johnflux> klerfayt: none
<ajayc> flake, try hacking a linux box . Thats all i gotta say
<flake> i know, i have my system passworded - have to supply it to do anything
<TheHighChild> flake: The nature of the linux kernel makes it a little safer. The root hierarchy and handling of permissions makes the system as a whole, much safer than most Windows.
<johnflux> klerfayt: there's no reason to run a firewall at all unless you start installing servers
<abattoir___> snikker: it is possible, you must specify that in konqueror
<flake> i also have vista beta installed, they're trying to move closer to linux type security
<klerfayt> is it possble that kubuntu slpash is "fake" or the messages are real?
<johnflux> klerfayt: the reason you often install a firewall in windows is because it does have quite a few servers running
<TheHighChild> flake: They are trying to make it feel like it has that secutiry.
<DRYKISS> ajayc: that's not entirely true... there are new exploits daily, the question is more how big the chance on a hacker attack is for you, the consumer
<johnflux> klerfayt: for network neighbourhood, and so on
<ajayc> DRYKISS, i know but they are comparing it to windows
<DRYKISS> k
<ajayc> DRYKISS, as it is being 16 i can hack a linux  box ;)
<snikker> abattoir___: ok, i'll see in the konqueror options...
<abattoir___> snikker: Konqueror->Settings->Configure Konqueror->Web Behaviour->Tabbed Browsing->Advanced Options->Open as tab.....
<TheHighChild> ajayc: Want my IP?
<klerfayt> I got this weird problem that I disabled some services at boot using kcontrol but they still startaccording to kubuntu splash
<ajayc> TheHighChild, no thankx i am on windows
<ajayc> :D
<ajayc> i gotta reboot into gentoo later
<snikker> abattoir___: oh, thanks a lot :-)
<flake> i just got a message saying saving this file as a binary will result in a corrupt file
<TheHighChild> flake: hold on
<DRYKISS> what kind of file
<TheHighChild> Right click and "save as"
<TheHighChild> http://www.shitstormfiles.com/utilities/
<DRYKISS> oh
<flake> thanks
<flake> fast, going at 1.3Mb/s
<DRYKISS> MiB or Mbit?
<TheHighChild> np, when it finishes, you will nee to "cd ~/savedlocation && chmod u+x et-linux*"
<TheHighChild> flake: Yeah, we run the best servers in the game ;)
<flake> cool, may i have the ip
<snikker> abattoir___: i've set as you sayd, but it don't work... maybe i must restart the kde session?
<flake> or what server name
<flake> i can usually find it
<TheHighChild> flake:  All of our server IP's can be found here http://www.shitstorm.org/index.php
<flake> thanks
<abattoir> snikker: try closing all konqueror windows and then open, else try restarting the kde session
<snikker> abattoir: ok, i try
<Lacerta> my audio is playing in wrong audio card. how do i change that?
<ajayc> can someone tell me a really cool link about kubuntu
<ajayc> may be unofficial
<DRYKISS> change the default mixer
<flake> is there an easy way to get mp3 going
<snikker> abattoir: now i try to restart kde...
<DRYKISS> yes with Automatix
<Lacerta> ah
<Lacerta> i think i found it
<DRYKISS> k
<DRYKISS> flake: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190025
<DRYKISS> tutorial for Automatix
<flake> thanks again
<TheHighChild> flake: Be careful with Automatix, it's a great utility BUT it can do damage if you don't know what you're doing.
<DRYKISS> chmod 007 : licence to crash :p
<DRYKISS> not that dangerous
<DRYKISS> nothing has ever gone wrong with me
<mrmist> Hi guys :)
<DRYKISS> hi
<DRYKISS> (just realised that came out wrong)
<DRYKISS> i meant automatix, not chmod
<Hobbsee> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<Hobbsee> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<mrmist> i'm running kubuntu on a latitude, and I'd like it to recognize that I've got another screen connected to it. Any easy way to do it ?
<klerfayt> mrmist: son't you have some "Fn" hotkeys?
<klerfayt> mrmist: *don't
<mrmist> klerfayt: sure... why !?
<TheHighChild> mrmist: Well, it's possible. Just to find out how http://flickr.com/photos/mwilkie/160927853/
<flake> is there something like the task manager i can kill a program
<DRYKISS> ksysguard
<DRYKISS> from the K menu
<TheHighChild> flake > Kmenu > system > Ksysguard
<DRYKISS> that
<TheHighChild> flake:  Or you can type "ps aux" into the konsole
<DRYKISS> ps aux? what does that do?
<TheHighChild> We're quite the team DRYKISS
<mrmist> klerfayt: thing is: The stationary screen has a complete different resolution than my CRT 21"
<TheHighChild> DRYKISS: ps lists process, a means all, ux mean something that I don't know. lol, "man ps"
<mrmist> er... I mean... the laptop screen's got another resolution than my desktop screen
<snikker> it don't work
<flake> see yall later, thank you for the help
<DRYKISS> when i die i want AFK on my gravestone
<klerfayt> DRYKISS: #offtopic
<DRYKISS> sorry
<Lacerta> alright... ahem. I seem to be having problems with changing the mixer
<mrmist> Any way to make X react to different screens ?
<mrmist> When connection my CRT, I want the resolution to change from the standard portable resolution
<om_> hi i am having a bit of a problem.. im trying to mount a ntfs hdd and everytime i try to access the dir i get "you do not have permissions"
<om_> sudo cd ~/home/ntfs doesn't work...
<DRYKISS> access as in write or as in read?
<om_> so i'm not sure what to do
<om_> read/write
<Lacerta> om_: set -o uid=<user>
<om_> it's my backup
<DRYKISS> with the default drivers you can only read (i think)
<klerfayt> mrmist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<TheHighChild> om_: "sudo chown dparker /media/mountpointofyourntfsdrive"
<om_> my brother was here yesterday and he got it to work.. i just forgot how...
<Lacerta> i understand you cannot write ntfs so easily
<TheHighChild> om_: dparker being your username
<om_> oh actually i just need to read i guess
<om_> thanks thehighchild!
<TheHighChild> om_: np, should work for you.
<TheHighChild> Lacerta: NTFS write support still has bugs. It's possible but slow for some users and can cause minor curruption of the drive
<mrmist> klerfayt: hmm... but I'm using two settings: I don't want the drivers to use resources on two screens, when I've disconnected the CRT again..
<om_> TheHighChild: i stil get permission denied for some reason.. after entering the command you gave, i got: "changing ownership of `/media/ntfs': Read-only file system"
<klerfayt> mrmist: what happens if you just plug crt in?
<om_> so it seemed to work.. until i did: cd /media/ntfs
<Lacerta> TheHighChild: that chown didn't do anything for me. what does it do?
<klerfayt> mrmist: what card you got?
<TheHighChild> om_: try this "sudo umount /media/ntfs && sudo chown <username> /media/ntfs"
<TheHighChild> om_: Then mount it again with "sudo mount ntfs"
<mrmist> klerfayt: The main display becomes my CRT, which is fine, really. It's just that the portable's resolution is widescreen, and my CRT is not
<TheHighChild> Lacerta: It makes sure your user can access the mounted location of the drive
<Tommy2k4> is there any other mp3 players that can tell kopete what im listening to
<TheHighChild> Lacerta: You can put ownership into the /etc/fstab but I am not trying to go to those depths right now
<Tommy2k4> amarok is really unstable
<klerfayt> mrmist: I have to be honest with you - I have never tried dualscreen. But my guess is that you need to edit xorg.conf
<om_> still all seemed to work, but permission denied when trying to read dir...
<Raito> Is there any touchpad app for Kubuntu? Something that can customise the touchpad such as adding a scroll wheel to the side etc?
<om_> with konquorer i get "locked folder"
<klerfayt> anyone knows if dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg can do dualscreen setup for you?
<TheHighChild> om_: Can you pastebin your /etc/fstab
<Lacerta> om_: i put the "-o uid=simo" when i was mounting. that way i got no locked folder
<om_> ok lacerta, let me try
<deborah> hi
<contact> mm
<Lacerta> om_: that's probably something you can do in fstab also. i'm not sure
<deborah> hello
<DRY|KISS> hi
<contact> I have a ma111...dont work with usb hub...?
<vlad_> what most i do to have 3d acceleration ?
<Lacerta> i tried to change the mixer in the KMix settings but the sound is still playing in the wrong card
<deborah> where are u from? I'm from the netherlands (14Year)
<DRY|KISS> deborah: #offtopic
<IgKh> There is no #offtopic channel
<TheHighChild> #kubuntu-offtopic
<DRY|KISS> it was just as a figure of speach
<deborah> do u know Final Fantasy?
<DRY|KISS> AAGH: you = not u
<deborah> do u know Final Fantasy?
<deborah> do you know Final Fantasy?
<Lacerta> --> #kubuntu-final-fantasy
<TheHighChild> LOL
<eitch0000> can someone tell me how must I go about creating a new linux-restricted-modules package when I've installed a new kernel from the ubuntu git-repo?
<Hobbsee> eitch0000: install it via apt-get?
<klerfayt> how is kubuntu related to 14year old girls that know final fantasy?
<gnomefreak> deborah: join #kubuntu-offtopic for that please
<Tommy2k4> is there any other mp3 players that can tell kopete what im listening to
<Tommy2k4> amarok is really unstable
<DRY|KISS> i would say so
<DRY|KISS> amarok is not unstable
<DRY|KISS> maybe on your conputer
<Lacerta> my amarok crashes when i play wav-files
<Lacerta> but then i cannot play anynthing with it :)
<deborah> I know Final Fantasy a long time, I love moovies are made with Linux...
<gnomefreak> Lacerta: w32codecs are needed in armaok iirc
<Tommy2k4> mine closes instantly when i try to play wma files (they played fine before i upgraded to 1.4)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: can you please?
<DRY|KISS> i can't judge about that
<Tommy2k4> also locks up at other times for no reason
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: hmm?
<DRY|KISS> i don't play wave files
<gnomefreak> deborah: should be in -offtopic with FF stuff :(
<Lacerta> is there some cryptic shell command that changes the current mixer?
<gnomefreak> she seems to ignore the request :(
* DRY|KISS looks at userlist: no ops
<gnomefreak> DRY|KISS: yes tehre are
<DRY|KISS> why don't they show up?
<deborah> sorry
<eitch0000> can someone tell me how must I go about creating a new linux-restricted-modules package when I've installed a new kernel from the ubuntu git-repo?
<gnomefreak> DRY|KISS: they show when needed
<DRY|KISS> oh
<zorglu1> deborah: be real real sorry, this is real serious stuff
<DRY|KISS> lol
<zorglu1> being offtopic is awfully offending
<Hobbsee> DRY|KISS: there are certainly ops around
<zorglu1> like at least 3 time
<DRY|KISS> ok
<zorglu1> damn never you will be forgiven
<Hobbsee> eitch0000: install it via apt-get
<Hobbsee> zorglu1: quit it.
<zorglu1> Hobbsee: ?
<DRY|KISS> stop bashing/flaming
<Hobbsee> nicely said.
<zorglu1> well i like ubuntu
* Hobbsee would have called it "being generally annoying".
<zorglu1> so i bashing people when they play too strict enforcem,ent of rules
<zorglu1> hehe
<gnomefreak> zorglu1: those type of comments are uncalled for and generally taken offisive
* DRY|KISS is not that known for subtlety
<zorglu1> so yeah i like to ridiculize those kind of behviour :)
<Hobbsee> zorglu1: i'd be fairly sure that that's prohibited by the code of conduct
<Hobbsee> hi OdyX
<eitch0000> Hobbsee: well... I need a new version, which I can compile against my new compiled kernel. the wiki on ubuntu,com has an article on how to compile a new kernel, but not how to make linux-restricted-modules work with the new kernel
<zorglu1> so i did riduculize this offtopic stufff and this will to kick :)
<OdyX> yop Hobbsee
<zorglu1> Hobbsee: oh im sure too :) this is even in the meaning of 'ubuntu' :)
<ajayc> can someone tell me a really cool link about kubuntu
<ajayc> may be unofficial
<zorglu1> Hobbsee: be nice to people :)
<Hobbsee> eitch0000: ah ok, if it's a compiled one, i dont know...but the restricted modules for the kernels in apt-get have the associated restricted modules
<Hobbsee> zorglu1: sure.
<zorglu1> Hobbsee: aka 'dont kick somebody just because he is talking 3 time about final fantazy' :)
<eitch0000> Hobbsee: yep, I know... oh well have to search on...
<ajayc> !intel
<ubotu> I know nothing about intel
<ajayc> !fool
<ubotu> I know nothing about fool
<Hobbsee> zorglu1: a)  deborah is female, iirc, and b) did you see me kick them?
<gnomefreak> zorglu1: noone kicked her
<zorglu1> Hobbsee: well i did see a threat of it :)
<Hobbsee> ajayc: wiki.ubuntu.com?
<DRY|KISS> !apt-get moo
<ubotu> I know nothing about apt-get moo
<ajayc> ok Hobbsee
<DRY|KISS> damn
<deborah> i wasn't kicked at all!
<DRY|KISS> !moo
<ubotu> I know nothing about moo
<Hobbsee> !msgthebot
* gnomefreak didnt see a threat of it either btw
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<zorglu1> (15:56:36) gnomefreak: Hobbsee: can you please?
<zorglu1> (15:57:08) gnomefreak: deborah: should be in -offtopic with FF stuff :(
<zorglu1> (15:57:32) gnomefreak: she seems to ignore the request :(
<gnomefreak> zorglu1: i didnt ask her to kick her
* Hobbsee would be surprised if gnomefreak was opless in here anyway
* Hobbsee checks the list
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: thinking i am
<gnomefreak> yep i am
<uniq> that's because you're a gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<zorglu1> oh so i completly misunstoog the whole thing ?
<DRY|KISS> well i can't complain, at least she wasn't like: "OMG Do U KnO\/\/ F1|\|47 F4NT45Y!!!!!one11!!!eleven"
<gnomefreak> only 2 channels im not lol
<Hobbsee> well, there you go
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: heh.  and the dev ones, presumably.
<Raito> How come SuperTux music (and sound) is so loud? And how come it is completely unafected no matter how much I move the volume down?
<Hobbsee> zorglu1: i believe so
<gnomefreak> true
<zorglu1> if so, paint me sorry. i just wanted to make sure that people did stay nice with each other
<Hobbsee> DRY|KISS: dont even *think* about talking like that, or i'll burn your eyes out with my myspace.
<Hobbsee> :P
<DRY|KISS> no sir
<DRY|KISS> i wouldn't dar
<Hobbsee> :P
<DRY|KISS> *dare
<Lacerta> argh. what's with the mixer? do i have to reboot or something?
<DRY|KISS> http://www.bash.org/?663794 <-- would keep watching this one
<DRY|KISS> that's a quote from this channel
<DRY|KISS> it's still pending
<Hobbsee> DRY|KISS: what's the quote?
<DRY|KISS> <DRY|KISS> well i can't complain, at least she wasn't like: "OMG Do U KnO\/\/ F1|\|47 F4NT45Y!!!!!one11!!!eleven"
<DRY|KISS> <Hobbsee> DRY|KISS: dont even *think* about talking like that, or i'll burn your eyes out with my myspace.
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<uniq> hey, go to -offtopic with that quote stuff :)
<DRY|KISS> *sigh*
<uniq> heh.. dinner. later. :)
<BASEman> trying to install kubuntu. have to resize an ntfs partition. using alternate install CD. automatic partionning fails. manually selecting "resize..." asks me if I want to perform those undoable changes but I haven't specified a size yet. what's wrong?
<Hobbsee> DRY|KISS: if that does get approved, do tell, so i can add it?
<DRY|KISS> i'll let you know
<Paradosso> anybody happens to know where I can find an amarok 1.4.1beta deb package?
<Hobbsee> Paradosso: kubuntu.org i think
<Hobbsee> or is it not there yet?
<chakie> heh, managing printers through the localhost:631 cups interface gives me an error message that says: {error}
<chakie> why can't printing work as well as it does under windows
<chakie> man, the web interface is so broken in kubuntu it's not even funny
<VieLGus-KuTas> web is pretty good
<VieLGus-KuTas> for linux
<VieLGus-KuTas> printing work for me too
<VieLGus-KuTas> s
<VieLGus-KuTas> almost as well as windows
<VieLGus-KuTas> windows had a better driver of course
<chakie> i can't even check the printers using localhost:631
<DRY|KISS> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<DRY|KISS> lol
<chakie> just "Bad request" and "Unauthorized"
<deborah> windows  sucks... Billl gates also...
<VieLGus-KuTas> Paradosso: i just installed 141 today
<VieLGus-KuTas> Paradosso: i dont think there are debs for it yet, i compiled everything from source
<Hobbsee> VieLGus-KuTas: there are
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: has some, too
<VieLGus-KuTas> Hobbsee: ive seen 140  debs but not 141
<Hobbsee> see http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/pubkey.html
<DRY|KISS> the best linux command: apt-get moo
<Hobbsee> VieLGus-KuTas: yeah, they're not on kubuntu.org yet
<DRY|KISS> yay finally
<VieLGus-KuTas> Paradosso: well , there u go , get the debs from those repos
<DRY|KISS> i have an idea when someone enters
<DRY|KISS> wait for it
<DRY|KISS> and it discharged right into my face
<DRY|KISS> damn, didn't work :'(
<VieLGus-KuTas> have u been smoking the green stuff lately?
<DRY|KISS> maybe... i just noticed i somehow installed emacs
<DRY|KISS> i must have been very drunk
<imachine> hi.
<imachine> anyone tried compiz with kde ?
<imachine> there seems to be some faq on ubuntu forums, but it includes gconf and gnome-window-manager.
<imachine> which is just plain wrong imho ;p
<imachine> i tried fiddling with it, using normal repos (not the ones mentioned in the faq, the universe from dapper also includes compiz-kde and xserver-xgl) got it to work half-way, that is, the windows seem to loose their decorations.
<imachine> and the taskbars dont work right.
<imachine> compiz works tho.
<imachine> any suggestions?
<DRY|KISS> compiz on linux is like luna on windows XP imho
<DRY|KISS> how do i register my nickname on freenode?
<gnomefreak> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<DRY|KISS> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<imachine> DRYKISS, it works tho
<imachine> i dont know what luna is
<DRYKISS>  /msg nickserv link DRY|KISS 11235813louisa!
<DRYKISS> oops
<DRYKISS> nobody saw that
<imachine> good work;)
<imachine> brb
<DRYKISS_> ok all done
<DRY|KISS> luna is the default blue green theme
<Hobbsee> i think that should be changed, somehow.
<Hobbsee> i think that should be changed, somehow.
<Hobbsee> DRY|KISS: FYI - these logs are public - anyone could do what i just did
<Hobbsee> DRY|KISS: it'd be an *extremely* good idea to change your password
<Raito> How do you change the Supertux volume? It is unaffected by Kmix
<DRY|KISS> yes
<DRY|KISS> i will
<Hobbsee> DRY|KISS: cool :)
<DRY|KISS> how do i change my password?
<dr_willis> passwd command
<DRY|KISS> on irc
<dr_willis> - /msg nickserv help
<dr_willis> and see what commands it has.
<DRY|KISS> found it
<DRY|KISS> nickser set password <pass>
<Hobbsee> DRY|KISS: so did you fix it?
<DRY|KISS> yup
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> DRY|KISS: FYI, if you were wondering, i ghosted you before.
* DRY|KISS knows a little more about nickserv now ^^
<Hobbsee> hehe useful :)
<DRY|KISS> yay, brainiac ^^
<DRY|KISS> (now on tv)
<DRY|KISS> the test is: can you bake a cake while being electrocuted?
<DRY|KISS> answer: no
<_joel> Quick question: Does KDE have something like Gnome's Deskbar? If you don't know what Deskbar is you can see a screencast of it here: http://nigel.tao.googlepages.com/deskbar-2-14-screencast.html
<omeow> *click*
<omeow> Oh the search thing.
<omeow> Hm, I dunno.
<_joel> yea
<_joel> deskbar is pretty neat man
<Hobbsee> *waits for the flash to load*
<Hobbsee> how painful
<_joel> heh
<omeow> What do you mean painful?
<Hobbsee> _joel: katapult
<Hobbsee> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<Raito> How do you change the Supertux volume? It is unaffected by Kmix
<Hobbsee> fairly close in functionality
<Hobbsee> Raito: can you change it within supertux?
<DRY|KISS> what is your favorite tool under linux?
<_joel> cool, let me give it a try
<DRY|KISS> mine is yakuake
<Raito> Hobsee: It can only be turned on or off
<Hobbsee> DRY|KISS: xkill
<DRY|KISS> lol
<dr_willis> DRY|KISS,  'mc' :)
<nixternal> DRY|KISS: i am with you...yakuake all the way
<_joel> DRY|KISS: whats yakuake?
<Lynoure> Does anyone else have problems with sound disappearing after a suspend?
<DRY|KISS> a terminal quake style above your desktop
<Hobbsee> Raito: you should be able to change it in kmix, on the PCM setting
<DRY|KISS> if you press f12 it comes down
<Raito> Hobbsee: No effect :/
<omeow> Can't katapult search my bookmarks?
<omeow> (my opera bookmarks for that matter)
<DRY|KISS> i would search on google: "linux bookmarks manager"
<DRY|KISS> then if you found a program name
<robotgeek> omeow: afaik, it only does firefox and konqueror
<DRY|KISS> try your luck on apt-get packagename
<omeow> Surely there's a way to make it look at Opera's bookmarks. However, I can't find any menu to configure it.
<DRY|KISS> try your luck on apt-get install packagename
<DRY|KISS> if that doesn't work... manually compile it :p
<DRY|KISS> got to go, BRB
<Hobbsee> stupid thing.  grr.
<Lynoure> Does anyone know what's causing the loss of sound when recoved from suspend and how to fix it permanently?
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: probably the sound module not being reloaded after suspend?
* Hobbsee doesnt know how to fix it.
* Hobbsee would file a bug for that, attaching all the sound-type things
<uniq> lynoure: unload the driver module before suspending, and re-load it after wakeup.
<Hobbsee> there you go
<uniq> hobbsees suggestion is the best, there are loads of workarounds but you should file a bug as we all want everything to work out of the box without workarounds :)
<DRY|KISS|AFK> Hobbsee: do i have to change my pass on all my linked nicks?
<Lynoure> uniq: Jep, I was just hoping I wouldn't have to...
<Hobbsee> DRY|KISS|AFK: no
* Hobbsee tries
<DRY|KISS|AFK> ok
<Lynoure> Filed about 1o bugs so far, hoping that something would be a known problem
* DRY|KISS|AFK is now REALLY afk
<Hobbsee> DRY|KISS|AFK: yeah, it changed the p/w for all of the nicks
<uniq> lynoure: a hint is to find a script in /etc/power/scripts.d/ and add the unload and reload of the sound module to it.
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: there may already be a bug for it
* Hobbsee doesnt follow sound type stuff.
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: found: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/21574
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: I have nc8230 but that's close enough
<DRY|KISS> back
<DRY|KISS> maybe BRB was better ...
<DRY|KISS> by the way: my nick has absolutely nothing to do with kissing
<DRY|KISS> DRY: don't repeat yourself
<DRY|KISS> KISS: keep it simple stupid
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: add it, looks close enough to me too
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: as in, add your soundcard module, and the stuff they ask for  - like dmesg
<DRY|KISS> I find it gruesome that there are indeed some webservers running on windows and iis
<DRY|KISS> windows xp running on a server is like...
<DRY|KISS> a tightrope walker walking on barbed wire
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: nothing interestin in dmesg :/
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: paste it anyway - whichever files they're asking for from the other guy
* Hobbsee is close to brain dead.
* DRY|KISS is braindead
<DRY|KISS>     (__)
<DRY|KISS>     (oo)
<DRY|KISS>  /------\/
<DRY|KISS>  / |  ||
<DRY|KISS>  * /\---/\
<DRY|KISS>   ~~ ~~
<DRY|KISS> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<DRY|KISS> apt-get moo :p
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: Bit long to paste. Attach? or is there a separate designated paste bin for launchpad, too
<DRY|KISS> just paste it
<DRY|KISS> i like way too much info
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: you can "cat dmesg > dmesg" and attach the file to the bug report
<Hobbsee> long pastes are incredibly long and annoying
<DRY|KISS> have to go eat
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: Yep, I know, but somehow hated that interface, too :)
<boredom> How do i change my default soundcard?
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: And the command needs tuning :) dmesg >> dmesg,txt was my choice
<Hobbsee> that works too
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: cat dmsg > dmesg    doesn't as dmesg is not a file
<Lynoure> s/dmsg/dmesg
<Hobbsee> oh, i thought it created it.  hmm.
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: oh, it is a file too, but used that way usually a command :) (boy am I being unclear)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yeah, rahter
* Hobbsee sets out to ban the owner of this bot.
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<DRY|KISS> back ^^
<DRY|KISS> dmnit...
<DRY|KISS> $mouse.battery.charged = false
* DRY|KISS still wonders what final fantasy has to do with kubuntu...
<DRY|KISS> silence...
<DRY|KISS> hi
<uniq> hi.
<DRY|KISS> yay someone with moo in their name
<moopere> :)
<DRY|KISS> apt-get moo ^^
<Moo> .
<DRY|KISS>     (__)
<DRY|KISS>     (oo)
<DRY|KISS>  /------\/
<DRY|KISS>  / |  ||
<DRY|KISS>  * /\---/\
<DRY|KISS>   ~~ ~~
<DRY|KISS> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<moopere> what is the apt-get moo easteregg?
<h3sp4wn> aptitude -v -v -v -v -v moo
<uniq> dry|kiss: please don't flood then channel with cows even if there is no other activity. Thanks :)
<DRY|KISS> uniq: awwww
<moopere> fabulous.  That would be the super cow powers that apt-get talks about
<DRY|KISS> uniq: at least i'm not posting an ascii goatse
<TheHighChild> LOL
<TheHighChild> I love goatse
<uniq> dry|kiss: well, you know what i mean i presume :)
<DRY|KISS> yeah
<DRY|KISS> TheHighChild: .3(&)E
<DRY|KISS> well that wasn't good was it?
<DRY|KISS> why isn't there a channel dedicated to goatse?
<DRY|KISS> i think i scared _igKh_
<kronoz> cna flash be installed in 64bit kubuntu?
* DRY|KISS starts making an ascii tux
<DRY|KISS> no
<kronoz> what about w32codecs?
<h3sp4wn> It can all be installed under a chroot - and you can use schroot to make it appear seemless
<h3sp4wn> (wastes quite a bit of space though)
<kent> can Ruby debug in Emacs ?
<kronoz> well space isn't really a problem
<kent> anybody help me?
<DRY|KISS> http://www.100mb.nl/ <-- ascii tux i found
<DRY|KISS> can someone post that link to Enemy territory again? i lost it
<kent> help
<Lynoure> kent: help with what?
<kent> can Ruby debug in Emacs ?
<kent> i'm a newbie of ubuntu,Emacs
<kent> and how to register this channel
<Lynoure> kent: kent I've never mixed ruby with Emacs... but given that some people use Emacs for irc, I assume anything is possible
<kent> thanks...
<Lynoure> kent: It's registered already, to someone else.
<DRY|KISS> klingons speak unix:
<DRY|KISS> "Grep ls awk chmod Mknod ksh tar imap Wall fsck yacc"
<kronoz> lol
<kent> i'm not a registered user and i can't send private message to you.
<kent> what have you said?
<DRY|KISS> type /msg nickserv <password>
<DRY|KISS> type /msg nickserv register <password>
<DRY|KISS> sorry
<DRY|KISS> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<DRY|KISS> who speaks dutch here?
<weihello> thanks
<weihello> boy, i love dutch  football team
<DRY|KISS> :p
<DRY|KISS> !having had sexual relations with that woman
<ubotu> I know nothing about having had sexual relations with that woman
<DRY|KISS> lol
<DRY|KISS> that bot is fun
<weihello> lol
<psb154> england scores.....
<weihello> yeah
<psb154> bout *^*& time
<weihello> but i don't like england.
<weihello> team
<psb154> well they are shait right now
<leo__> New user here
<DRY|KISS> is it weird that i enjoy doing sudo cat /dev/mem > memdump and then read memdump?
<leo__> I need some help with the simple stuff right now.
<DRY|KISS> yes
<uniq> dry|kiss: yes. that's weird :)
<DRY|KISS> :p
<azzco> Hi there
<kronoz> can schroot be apt-get'd?
<leo__> I want to install real player and nvidia drivers
<DRY|KISS> it's strangely soothening every time a 0F character comes by my pc beeps
<osh_> DRY|KISS: No. Why would it be. It's a good way to find out what eats your memory.
<DRY|KISS> leo___ use automatix
<Lynoure> kronoz: find out with apt-cache search   or googling, if you haven't tried those already
<DRY|KISS> and easyubuntu for the drivers
<kronoz> Lynoure, not in kubuntu atm
<azzco> I really don't know anything about graphics I only know that I have an intel 915 chipset and I want some new drivers to be able to play some games...can someone help me?
<DRY|KISS> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<leo__> Ok where do I get the easyubuntu?
<DRY|KISS> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Lynoure> kronoz: There is an online package list for ubuntu somewhere on the web, iirc
<DRY|KISS> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<leo__> Ok thanks
<Lynoure> kronoz: schroot - Execute commands in a chroot environment, that is, yes
<DRY|KISS> maybe it's irresponsible
<kronoz> Lynoure: thanks
<DRY|KISS> but i just do
* azzco eats dinner
<DRY|KISS> apt-get install schroot-*
<Lynoure> kronoz: you are welcome. :)
<DRY|KISS> the next time i'm being stopped by the police
<DRY|KISS> i'm gonna ask
<DRY|KISS> do you want to sell me tickets to the police ball?
<DRY|KISS> and then wait for him to say:
<DRY|KISS> we at the police don't have balls
<DRY|KISS> <\offtopic>
<bobstro> DRY|KISS:  yes, i'm sure they'll let you be in complete control of the conversation.
<Tommy2k4> if im in kate and i want to save a file hat i dont have permission to, is there a way of saving it using root without having to reopen the file with kdesu
<DRY|KISS> no
<DRY|KISS> kdesu is the only way
<DRY|KISS> btw it's 2006
<bobstro> Tommy2k4:  just save it off somewhere you do have permissions, then copy/mv it.
<DRY|KISS> and that yes
<weihello> now it's 00:30
<DRY|KISS> 18:29 here
<bobstro> Tommy2k4:  that, or open a shell and chmod the permissions then save it in kate. kinda ugly, but it works.
<bobstro> Tommy2k4:  chmod or chown, as appropriate.
<Tommy2k4> k
<DRY|KISS> oh yeah don't do this:
<DRY|KISS> chmod -x chmod
<h3sp4wn> How can you disable the adept update manager ?
<DRY|KISS> i did it once
<bobstro> DRY|KISS:  rescue disks to the rescue. :)
<DRY|KISS> ^^
<DRY|KISS> i have hourly updates
<DRY|KISS> *backups
<bobstro> DRY|KISS:  back in my novell days, one of my scenarios for tests was to delete the login executable.
<Skyskysky> Hello, is there a method in Kubuntu to do the boot sequence in interactive mode?  like pressing 'i' in some os's?
<DRY|KISS> secure mode
<h3sp4wn> DRY|KISS: The superuser can always reset permissions just do chmod +x chmod and it would be fine again
<bobstro> h3sp4wn:  no fair speaking from experience!
<DRY|KISS> i think they ask you for bootup option
<DRY|KISS> s
<Skyskysky> so, just press s?
<DRY|KISS> no
<DRY|KISS> that s was an addition to option
* gybot is back.
<Skyskysky> i dont get it unfortunately
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: there's no equivalent to the interactive mode
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: the best there is is booting in recovery mode
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: you should have two options in grub when you boot
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: one for the linux normal, and one recovery/rescue or something
<Skyskysky> johnflux_: both are stalling out, my fstab is pooched I think
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: where does the rescue one fall out?
<gybot> hi is there a way to get something to open on a designated desktop.
<gybot> only?
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: can you remember roughly what it says?
<Skyskysky> johnflux_:fuse init (API version 7.3)
<Lynoure> gybot: other than going onto that desktop and opening there, you mean?
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: are you using that box now?  can you see the box from where you?
<driz_> yes
<Lacerta> can i somehow disable my other audio device?
<Skyskysky> johnflus_:normal on 'Cehcking all filesystems"
<Tommy2k4> how do i stop it switching windows when i scroll mousehwwl over taskbar/window title
<Tommy2k4> mousewheel*
<Skyskysky> johnflux_:Im booted into the windows part
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: on the same machine?  hmm makes it difficult for me to help you debug hehe
<gybot> Lynoure: yes
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: in grub, you can press "c"
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: and enter your own commands
<Skyskysky> johnflux_:for me too, :P
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: hmm actually first step
<dr34mc0d3r> i built a ubuntu 6.06 for my duaghter (2 yrs) - im needing some sort of Sound Event Manager - so she will have diff sounds for various events. Got any ideas?
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: Okay try this..   in grub, select the rescue option, but don't press enter
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: press "e" to edit it
<dr34mc0d3r> events like minimize, maximize, open prog, close prog.....
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: it will show you several commands
<Skyskysky> johnflux_:thanks
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: select the one that says kernel in it
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: and press e again
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: that will let you edit it
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: on the end, append "init=/bin/bash"
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: that will tell it to skip 99% of the boot, and dump you into a console
<gybot> Lynoure: yes
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: it even bypasses asking for a password, so it's great if you forget the root password btw ;)
* azzco gets back and gets comfortable in front of the computer
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: do that now :)
<Skyskysky> johnflux_:right on, erm what program to edit a file in console lol
<Tommy2k4> that was bad
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu sort of crashed
<Lynoure> gybot: It's an interesting question, I would be interested in the answer too but unfortunately do not know of one yet
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: you can use "joe" or "nano"
<Skyskysky> johnflux_:great thanks tonnes :D
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: you will need to run:   mount -o remount, rw /     in order to make changes
<johnflux_> Skyskysky: you will need to enter that to make your root /  read-write
<h3sp4wn> Skyskysky: You may want to learn some simple commands in vim
<gybot> Lynoure: Ok then. That would be cool
<Tommy2k4> my monitor went blank then lots of multicolored vertical lines for a few seconds then blank again then monitor said frequency out of range 0hz or something
<Tommy2k4> like the 3rd/4th time its happened since ive been using kubuntu
<johnflux_> Tommy2k4: what video card?
<Tommy2k4> integrated
<Lynoure> hmmm
<DRY|KISS> do lspci | grep video
<Lynoure> gybot: I miht have seen something related in the System Settings
<DRY|KISS> and post the output
<johnflux_> Tommy2k4: i'm guessng i830
<Tommy2k4> 82810E
<gybot> Lynoure: ok i'll check it out
<johnflux_> Tommy2k4: what's the whole line?
<Tommy2k4> DRY|KISS, when i do that nothing happens
<DRY|KISS> weird
<Lynoure> gybot: Desktop->Window-specific settings have something about desktops, at least
<Tommy2k4> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<johnflux_> Tommy2k4: lspci | grep VGA
<johnflux_> Tommy2k4: failing that, just do  lspci   and look for something video-ish :)
<Tommy2k4> 0000:00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 03)
<johnflux_> hmm yeah that's a standard
<johnflux_> Tommy2k4: the drivers are well tested and supported
<Tommy2k4> i thought so
<Tommy2k4> any ideas what could be causingn it
<gybot> Lynoure: cool i think thats it. now i dont have to worry about moving things around they will open where i set tehm to. Thanks
<weihello> England win the game.
<johnflux_> tell me about it
<Tommy2k4> yea
<Tommy2k4> wayne rooney has to be one of the ugliest people in the world
<DRY|KISS> opinions are like assholes, everyone has one and they all stink
<johnflux_> there's 20+ year olds yelling and screaming outside
<johnflux_> I hate my estate
<johnflux_> :(
<Tommy2k4> lol
<DRY|KISS> butt they're fun to poke at
<johnflux_> DRY|KISS: what exactly do you dry kiss ?
<Lynoure> gybot: You are welcome. :)
<DRY|KISS> DRY: don't repeat yourself
<johnflux_> you poke at people's assholes?
<DRY|KISS> KISS: keep it simple stupid
<izaias> ola
<DRY|KISS> not usually
<gybot> Lynoure: thats onething i couldn't do on Windows. :-D
<Tommy2k4> now does anyone have any ideas of why my monitor would start saying frequency out of range 0hz
<johnflux_> izaac: ola amigo!
<bobstro> dr34mc0d3r:  you mean normal system events, or something else?
<izaias> estou tentando cofigurar o kubuntu pela primeiraves alguem pode me ajudar
<bobstro> Tommy2k4:  0hz?
<DRY|KISS> SetLocale(locale=EN_us)
<Tommy2k4> something like that
<Tommy2k4> could be a refresh rate problem?
<izaias> ola izaac
<Tommy2k4> there was another number before the 0hz
<Tommy2k4> it was like
<Tommy2k4> 71Khz / 0hz
<izaias> vc pode me ajudar
<Tommy2k4> dunno the first number tho i just made 71 up
<weihello> i really do not like england team. they just a star team. the Holland team is the best team.
<Lacerta> yo, how do i change the current audio mixer?
<Tommy2k4> england ftw
<weihello> ftw,what's it mean?
<omega> For the win
<izaias> a alguem dobrasil ai q possa me ajudar
<DRY|KISS> OMG
<DRY|KISS> i just ripped the most putrid fart ever and my fucking dog looked at me and walked out of my room
<weihello> OMG==oh my god?
<DRY|KISS> yes
<omega> Thanks for sharing DRY|KISS.
<DRY|KISS> *chuckles*
<bobstro> DRY|KISS:  and i got kicked for talking about evangelizing linux. sheesh.
<weihello> i'm hungry hungry. Lynoure now is enjoying his dinner..... :(
<bobstro> Tommy2k4:  that's probably a sign you've selected an invalid resolution for the screen. this is when firing up x/kde?
<olivier> hello world
<Tommy2k4> no it happened after id been booted up for a while
<bobstro> olivier:  hello, unless you're testing a program. :)
<bobstro> Tommy2k4:  not the screen saver by any chance?
<Tommy2k4> incidentally it happened when i was trying to take a screensht
<Tommy2k4> but its happened in the past and i dont think i was taking a screenshot then
<olivier> infact i'm discovering linux world
<weihello> can i send a pic here ?
<bobstro> weihello:  a pic of WHAT?
<weihello> sreenshot
<bobstro> weihello:  there's no real pic viewing here. why do you want to show it?
<bobstro> is there a way to set the proxy for *all* kde network apps in one place?
<johnflux_> weihello: to post a pic, you upload to an image sharing site, then post the url
<omeow> Can anyone try adding something to pastebin.com? My browser keeps loading forever.
<johnflux_> weihello: imageshack.us  is the most popular
<weihello> wait..
<fiyawerx> hey guys, anyone know where i would put a superkaramba theme to make it accessable to all users?
<weihello> i visited it very well.
<JohnFlux> fiyawerx: it should say in the instructions for the theme you downloaded
<JohnFlux> fiyawerx: do you know where to put it to make it accessable for a single user?
<fiyawerx> well i just have it on my desktop, and you can "add a local theme to the manager" then pick it manually, then it stays in the manager
<fiyawerx> but only for me
<Tommy2k4> how can i get xmms to play wma, amarok plays it finer
<Tommy2k4> fine*
<Tommy2k4> actually wait no it doesnt thats the problem
<Tommy2k4> amarok played wma till i upgraded it till 1.4 then it just closes instantly whenever i try
<skyskysky> johnflux_:well that worked! at least its booting to something :P
<skyskysky> johnflux:wont let me edit the file tho.. saying its a "read only filesystem"
<Tommy2k4> kdesu
<skyskysky> command line :(
<skyskysky> all I know how to do there is type "rufus" lol
<Tommy2k4> i love command line
<skyskysky> you know how I can edit fstab from it? just with bash?
<Tommy2k4> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<skyskysky> kde is not running
<Tommy2k4> sudo kate /etc/fstab
<Tommy2k4> o i guess u cant run kate either then?
* psb154 is working on a sunday ($%^&!) and is impressed how well OpenOffice creates PDFs and how nicely konqueror reads them. 
<skyskysky> nope
<Tommy2k4> sudo vi /etc/fstab
<skyskysky2> owie, damn power outages... never move here. erm anyway.  Does anyone know how I can edit fstab in bash with no kde running at all... and seeimingly limited commands?
<h3sp4wn> sudo vim /etc/fstab
<skyskysky2> there is no sudo command, but im in root, and nano wont let me save it at all
<Tommy2k4> ubuntu doesnt have a root user :s
<skyskysky2> I dont think I have ubuntu loaded at all... added init=/bin/bash to my grub just to get a command line
<Tommy2k4> you could try chmod'ing the file to be writeable
<skyskysky2> gives me an error saying its on a "read only filesystem"
<skyskysky2> and I yelled, but its my filesystem!
<Tommy2k4> you could use the livecd
<weihello> i can't save no permission file in gedit. what can i do ?
<skyskysky2> hmmm good plan may have to... now just wish I didnt hand em all out :D
<Tommy2k4> kdesu
* gybot is away:SLEEPING!!! Away at the moment
<weihello> kdesu?
<Tommy2k4> to run something as root
<Tommy2k4> kdesu gedit /path/to/file
<weihello> just like : sudo gedit somefile?
<Tommy2k4> yep
<Tommy2k4> i always use sudo anyway
<JohnFlux> skyskysky: i got disconnected
<JohnFlux> skyskysky: I told you you have to do   mount -o remount,rw /
<JohnFlux> Tommy2k4: are you talking to skyskysky ?
<Tommy2k4> no
<weihello> which language u said?
<weihello> kdesu
<skyskysky2> johnflux I didnt see that, my power went out
<JohnFlux> foo!
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: heh
<Tommy2k4> is there any advantage of using kdesu rather than sudo
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: anyway, you need to mount / as rw
<karim> speech french?
<skyskysky2> fohnflux: hehe no doubt, scared the poop outta me, so just type what you said?
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: because you have skipped of the boot sequence
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: right
<skyskysky2> johnflux: aite, trying now.
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: wait
<skyskysky2> kk
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: when you reboot, there's no shutdown sequence
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: you have bypassed all the scripts
<weihello> sorry, i'm a newbie of linux. kdesu is a command......
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: so you need to do:   mount -o remount,ro /
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: then shutdown however
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: you need to remount as readonly to be safe
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: okaywise you might hurt the filesystem
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: okay?
<skyskysky2> so after I change the file, reboot and do the ro one?
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: no, do the first rw one, change the file, do the ro one, reboot
<skyskysky2> Johnflux: cool beans, brb.. diffrent box this time :D
<JohnFlux> hehe
<karim2001> hello
<skyskysky2> johnflux: now I think I have an inkling as to why some parts are hard to edit :P
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: hmm?
<weihello> anybody from China?
<talljon84> I'm trying to get v4l working; however, whenever I launch v4l-conf or xawtv, the screen goes blank and I have to ctrl+shift+backspace to kill x. How do I fix this?
<skyskysky2> johnflux: was, I hope, an issue with the fstab file that I edited a bit ago.. the system should have a test or survey to let you edit some things :P
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: it would be useful
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: go make ;)
<skyskysky2> johnflux: rufus will hopefully be the only command I have to type from now on =-)
<skyskysky2> YAHOO
<JohnFlux> what's rufus?
<NKjoep> hola
<JohnFlux> hola amigo
<NKjoep> :D
<skyskysky2> JohnFlux: for torrents; and thanks it booted into kde again... Im kissing my desktop now :D
<skyskysky2> johnflux: no more setting ntfs partitions to rw for Sky
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: neat.  I used to use btdownloadcurses
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: now I use azeurus though in the gui
<JohnFlux>  /j #japanese
<JohnFlux> doh
<skyskysky2> johnflux: I should try it... rufus is kinda... slower then a crack whore the day before wefare cheques get mailed
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: azereus runs slowly (it's java)
<JohnFlux> skyskysky2: but downloads decently
<skyskysky2> johnflux: hmmm, rufus is python, slow and dl slow... but I think its more the way they did the interface then anything that makes the app slow.
<skyskysky2> johnflux: anyway, thanks again.  Ima go break something else :)
<DRY|KISS> ROFLOLWOALDFVGWKLDBNMKEB NEWNBCUNTBLINGLOJEVFFRILS
<DRY|KISS> http://www.bash.org/?190157
* omeow coughs
<omeow> Hello. :)
<omega> Hi
<omeow> Hello omeow
<omeow> Hi omega
<nico8481> lo
<gemidjy> howto on making ATI 3D acceleration?
<gemidjy> *found
<JohnFlux> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<JohnFlux> gemidjy: ^^
<gemidjy> JohnFlux: thanks
<JohnFlux> gemidjy: ubotu is very useful
<JohnFlux> gemidjy: say hello to him, and learn him :)
<gemidjy> ubotu hello dear
<ubotu> I know nothing about hello dear
<gemidjy> ahh sorry ubotu
<JohnFlux> ubotu: hello
<ubotu> I know nothing about hello
<JohnFlux> gemidjy: the debian one is much more friendly :/
<emonkey> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<JohnFlux> gemidjy: he has a reply for almost thing you can think of
<JohnFlux> s/thing/everything/
<gemidjy> :)
<gemidjy> gweat
<JohnFlux> gemidjy: oh, really, everything.   say "i love you" to dpkg ;)
<JohnFlux> ubotu: are you a bot
<ubotu> I know nothing about are you a bot
<JohnFlux> bah
<gemidjy> do u use Synpatic under Kubuntu?
<gemidjy> Synaptic*
<JohnFlux> gemidjy: me?  i've tried it once or twice
<soon> Hi folks trying to export from Kino to DVD - mpeg2enc is missing ... cant seem to find it using Adept ... what should I do?
<dr_willis> !info mpeg2enc
<ubotu> Package mpeg2enc does not exist in dapper
<DRY|KISS> you penetrate my mouth
<DRY|KISS> your in-and-outs are furious
<DRY|KISS> sometimes a hair get stuck between my teeth
<DRY|KISS> you always leave that white tasty liquid in my mouth
<DRY|KISS> good ol' toothbrush
<DRY|KISS> ^^
<dr_willis> I would say use the  Source Soon.
<gemidjy> !ubotu linux-restricted
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu linux-restricted
<DRY|KISS> oops wrong channel
<gemidjy> why there isn't package for linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-386 in Kubuntu and in Ubuntu's repos there is
<dr_willis> Hmm.. they use the same repos as far as i know.
<soon> thanks!
<dr_willis> Im guessing ya got a server thats confused.
<gemidjy> me too, that is why I ask
<dr_willis> ive heard of a few repo servers that seem to be missing packages every so often
<soon> the !info mpeg2enc ... am I supposed to type that into the Adept seach field?
<soon> (probably a stupid question)
<dr_willis> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 3941 kB, installed size 8376 kB
<dr_willis> soon,  No.. :P its a bot search tool of the packages
<dr_willis> see.
<dr_willis> you could try 'apt-cache search mpeg2'
<dr_willis> from the shell and see what it shows up
<soon> I get nothing :-(
<GillesM> hello I have compiled new kernel from kernel.org .. how can I get kubuntu splash screen after the grub ?
<dr_willis> then i guess its back to finding the source and compiling it.
<soon> i guess
<dr_willis> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<dr_willis> gee thtas a useless factoid. :P lol
<dr_willis> not sure about the kernel splash image. i always disable that lame thing
<dr_willis> !bootsplash
<ubotu> I know nothing about bootsplash
<GillesM> it is bootsplash problem
<GillesM> no gnome splash problem
<Chozabu> !uboto
<ubotu> I know nothing about uboto
<Chozabu> !the_murder
<ubotu> I know nothing about the_murder
<Chozabu> lmao (sorry, i just had to)
<GillesM> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<GillesM> !bootsplash
<ubotu> I know nothing about bootsplash
<DRY|KISS> i want a doormat with "home sweet 127.0.0.1"
<DRY|KISS> or "home sweet localhost"
<DRY|KISS> or "home sweet ~/."
<dr_willis> allready seen those on 'think geek'
<DRY|KISS> on it
<DRY|KISS> must ... buy ... now
<DRY|KISS> http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/gear/6806/ <-- close enough
<DRY|KISS> http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/gear/69e3/ <-- even better
<soon> Is anyone familiar with Kino or just video editing at all .....?
<DRY|KISS> http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/input/7727/ <-- must have this ^^
<DRY|KISS> http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/lights/59e0/ <-- i want this clock
<DRY|KISS> i think it is weird that i am interested in items from thinkgeek
<s1mran> how do you install kubuntu from the CD? i click the install shortcut on the desktop and nothing happens :S any ideas
<osiris> s1mran, thats how i did it on one box
<osiris> or you can download/burn the alternate iso, and install from that
<s1mran> oki thanks
<DRY|KISS> http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/cubegoodies/71a4/ lol
<dimitris> hello
<soon> are there any repositories not automatically in the Adept list? (I know some of them er diabled by default, but are there others)
<tobberoth> soon: There are tons of extra unofficial repositories.
<tobberoth> For example, you need an extra one to get amaroK 1.4
<gatekeeper> soon have a look at: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<gatekeeper> soon section 4 how to add extra repositories
<DRY|KISS> am i the only one here who uses a dvorak keyboard
<DRY|KISS> ?
<dr_willis> I wuld guess yes.
<DRY|KISS> it's so cool
<soon> thanks ... the one called multiverse should be 'official' though . right?
<dr_willis> Ugh.. yea...  sure it is.
<dr_willis> :)
<DRY|KISS> no really
<dr_willis> dont start this argument again.. ive seen it ranted about 100+ times in the past
<dr_willis> :)
<DRY|KISS> it's just a bit of getting used to
<dr_willis> and then the argument goes.. ' then you move to another pc and get totally messed up........'
<dr_willis> then the reply is "....."
<DRY|KISS> i don't move my pc, i don't get out of my house
<dr_willis> there ya go..
<DRY|KISS> HAH!
<dr_willis> DORVAK - Perfered by shutins!
<DRY|KISS> shutins?
<dr_willis> "Shut In's" - people that never leave the house.
<DRY|KISS> ah ok
<dr_willis> Its a Mental Disorder. :P
<DRY|KISS> i never leave my house
<DRY|KISS> i sleep on my keyboard
<DRY|KISS> and when i wake up i see this:
<DRY|KISS> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq.....
<DRY|KISS> actually more like:
<DRY|KISS> 
<DRY|KISS> and even then i only sleep 3 hours every 36 hours
<DRY|KISS> caffeine
<DRY|KISS> i get immersed in coffee each day.
* dr_willis yawns
<DRY|KISS> i would call it: "bukkoffee"
<dr_willis>  Didaskaleinophobia- Fear of going to school.
<DRY|KISS> chromafobia...
<DRY|KISS> not that i know what that is...
<dr_willis>  Ablutophobia- Fear of washing or bathing.
<DRY|KISS> i don't go to school
<dr_willis>  Arachibutyrophobia- Fear of peanut butter sticking to the roof of the mouth.
<DRY|KISS> --> i "learn" myself and go two times per year to exams
<DRY|KISS> i don't wash because nobody bothers me... (except when there are exams)
<DRY|KISS> ok that went too far
<DRY|KISS> disregard that last
<dr_willis>  Demophobia- Fear of crowds. (Agoraphobia)
<DRY|KISS> and i hate penis butter jelly
<DRY|KISS> *peanut
<DRY|KISS> oops
<TheHighChild> Consider #kubuntu-offtopic for your penis butter jelly
<DRY|KISS> LOL
<dr_willis>  Athazagoraphobia- Fear of being forgotton or ignored or forgetting. or being  Put on /Ignore
<dr_willis> :)\
<DRY|KISS> :p
<emonkey> !Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<DRY|KISS> it means something when you know more people on irc than in real life
<rubso> guys, is there a WLAN monitor ?
<dr_willis> yes
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<DRY|KISS> iwlist eth0 scanning?
<dr_willis> can do it
<h3sp4wn> It doesn't work well with atheros or ralink though
<soon> I'm stuck here ... I need to install mjpegtools ... it doesnt show up in Adept ... I should be in the multiverse repo as far as I can tell ... would someone with 6.06 check to see if it shows up in your Adept ??
<dr_willis> !info mjpegtools
<ubotu> mjpegtools: MJPEG video capture/editting/playback MPEG encoding. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:1.8.0-0.0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 496 kB, installed size 1332 kB
<soon> why doesnt it show up in mine ?!?
<soon> i dont know what the !info mjpegtools is ...
<rubso> lol dr_willis i need an aplet that shows the network connection in the taskbar !
<slow-motion> bbl
<dr_willis> rubso,  that can dio it
<dr_willis> and theres some others that can do it as well I belive
<rubso> well, i clicked on the link but nothing shows up ! check it out
<dr_willis> karamba applets can as well
<linuxbambi> hi all, what do i have to do to make ubuntu able to play .wmv files?
<soon> ubotu ... what is the URL of the multiverse repo in your setup?
<k0llin> linuxbambi -> you need the win32 codecs. easyubuntu or automatix can install them for you
<Tommy2k4> how can i get amarok or xmms to play wma files? amarok did until i upgraded to 1.4 and xmms never did :9
<linuxbambi> k0llin what names are the packages? i'll install them by myself, just need to know the names
<h3sp4wn> You can also get them from debian http://mirror.eepis-its.edu/debian-marillat/
<h3sp4wn> its called w32codecs*.deb
<k0llin> I honestly can't reme,ber the codec packages names, as I've been using automatix, sorry
<h3sp4wn> http://mirror.eepis-its.edu/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<soon> I need someone to check what the URL of the multiverse is in their setup ...
<soon> ..and let me know :-)
<Giniley> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates universe multiverse
<Giniley> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse
<soon> thanks !
<Giniley> no problem
<Giniley> dude
<whizz-> sudo will not ask me for a password, but just run things as su anyway
<soon> mine looks the same (except dk.) ... can you find package mjpegtools
* whizz- just installed kubuntu btw
<soon> 'cause I cant !
<soon> whizz ... I thing sudo asks only for your (user) code the first time in a session ...
<whizz-> doesn't do that either...
<h3sp4wn> It should also ask for it again every 15 mins or something
<soon> Giniley can you find package mjpegtools in you setup?
<truzak> hello, how can I monitor system activity on the panel? couldn't find a way using ksysguard..
<Jreinaldo> I need some help: I donwloaded the "iso" image of Kubuntu. I didn find there de kernel-sources. I'll need  it to compile my network card. Where could I download the modules needed to compile the source of the driver? Thanks in advance.
<cox377> truzak: i can't answer your question but i do have a similar question, before i installed linux i was looking @ screen dumps and saw these desktops with loads information and stats of em.. does anyone had any idea how to do that?
<soon> Im sorry to be a pest here, but I cannot (!) find package mjpegtools in the repo's (i've tried the dk. and the nl. - which Giniley uses) ....
<soon> I've tried using Synaptic and apt-get (same difference i guess) ... no candidate !
<truzak> cox377: for loads of information, there's "system guard". What I'm lookin for is a panel applet, like a simple gauge that changes color depending on, say, CPU or network utilization.
<LjL> !info mjpegtools
<ubotu> mjpegtools: MJPEG video capture/editting/playback MPEG encoding. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:1.8.0-0.0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 496 kB, installed size 1332 kB
<LjL> soon: bet you don't have multiverse enabled
<soon> I do !
<soon> what does the !info mean ?!?
<soon> where do I type !info
<LjL> here
<gatekeeper> Jreinaldo: have you tried searching in synaptic?
<LjL> are you sure you do have multiverse enabled? have you tried "sudo apt-get update"?
<soon> !info mjpegtools
<ubotu> mjpegtools: MJPEG video capture/editting/playback MPEG encoding. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:1.8.0-0.0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 496 kB, installed size 1332 kB
<soon> ... I knew that !
<LjL> soon: can you absolutely, positively say that you have multiverse enabled and your apt cache updated?
<soon> In Synaptic I have two repos with multivers enabled http://dk.ubuntu.archive.com/ubuntu
<soon> (as deb and deb-src)
<LjL> soon: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin
<soon> hmm hte pastebin is just #pastebin ... yes?
<LjL> no
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<soon> coming right up !
<soon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16471
<soon> ... please not ... AMD64 ... should make no diff though (?)
<Jreinaldo> gatekeeper: I'm using another distro(Mandriva). So, I don have the synaptic.
<LjL> soon: uhm... it can, for packages in multiverse, i think
<LjL> soon: hold on a second
<gatekeeper> Jreinaldo: don't know much about mandriva presumable you have looked using uprmi?
<LjL> soon: no, there *is* mjpegtools for amd64
<soon> the pastebin cut some stuff out ... check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16472 instead
<LjL> soon: uh, wait, aren't those two different files?
<Jreinaldo> gatekeeper: Yes, but through the urpmi I don't get the kernel-souces of the Kubuntu 6.06. Or do I?
<soon> which two?
<LjL> soon: actually - forget that -- they *are* two different files... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16471  and   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16472
<gatekeeper> Jreinaldo: no you won't get kubuntu 6.06 kernel sources
<LjL> soon: the former has multiverse enabled, the latter does not
<soon> what ?!
<LjL> soon: uh, really, look at them again. they're *entirely* different... not just some lines cut out
<Jreinaldo> gatekeper: This is my problem! Where (the site)  that I get the kernel-sources used by the kubuntu 6.06?
<soon> well I just copied the cat /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin again ... : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16473
<crimsun> Jreinaldo: apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Frederick> folks how do I set the JVM for eclipse?
<LjL> soon: ok, that one does not have multiverse enabled
<soon> but the lines with http are not commented out ...
<soon> deb http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<LjL> yeah. if you look carefully, you'll see that is the dapper *backports*
<LjL> anyway, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16474 should work
<LjL> also,
<LjL> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gatekeeper> Jreinaldo: not really sure try http://www.kernel.org/
<rubso> where msttcorefonts package?!
<kenrike> hola sala
<rubso> ..
<LjL> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Jreinaldo> crimsun: I'm using another distro(Mandriva). So, I don have the apt-get And even I had, I had to configure the source of the files.
<rubso> LjL its not in the repos !
<Frederick> anyone here using eclipse?
<LjL> rubso: it is.
<LjL> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gatekeeper> Jreinaldo: others will be more knowlegable
<soon> LjL pardon me, if Im daft, but I have no idea how the pastebins came out different ... and I dont quite understand about the backport ... should I remove that bit of text?
<rubso> LjL i enabled the multiverse, and i couldn't find it
<rubso> check it out by yourself !!!!!!
<Jreinaldo> gatekeeper: Thank you for your information. I'll try. I only need to know the exact version of the kernel.
<LjL> soon: backports are programs that are in Edgy Eft (which is the next version of Ubuntu) and are "back"-ported to the current version (Dapper). you may or may not want to have backports enabled, that's your decision. backports can be unreliable
<crimsun> Jreinaldo: scroll to the bottom of http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/linux-source-2.6.15 and read under "More Information on linux-source-2.6.15"
<LjL> rubso: how can i check it out for myself?
<LjL> rubso: perhaps you should look if you have enabled multiverse correctly
<crimsun> Jreinaldo: download the orig.tar.gz and the diff.gz
<Jreinaldo> crimsum: Thank you for your information.
<crimsun> Jreinaldo: we use 2.6.15.6 + backports of many drivers from 2.6.16 and 2.6.17-git + lots of patches forward-ported from our 2.6.12 tree
<Infecto> hey
<soon> LjL ... I changed the distribution from dapper-backports to dapper and now I find mjpegtools ?
<Infecto> how to turn offf right and middle button in mouse
<soon> (should be a :-) not a ?)
<Infecto> in xorg.conf
<rubso> LjL i know its enabled, i couldn't find the package, thats it !
<Infecto> anybody familiar with any solution ?
<LjL> soon: no.... no. look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16474 , i have changed your pastebin so that multiverse *is included*. use that. then if you want to disable backports, just comment it out with a #
<LjL> rubso: well if you can't find the package, then multiverse is not enabled (or you haven't issued a "sudo apt-get update"), because that package *is* in multiverse
<soon> Right ... I think the penny just dropped :-) THANKS !
<DRY|KISS> apparently a teacher in britain was arrested. on him they found a pencil, eraser, ruler, protractor and compass. They said he was part of the Al Gebra network, and that he had weapons of math instruction!
<cox377> lol
<Jreinaldo> crimsun: Let me explore a little more your knolodge. I have a network card ENCORE ENL832-TX-ICNT. Ever new version of linux I use I have to recomplie the driver. Do you know if there is somewere withe de finel module of this card?
<cox377> has anyone managed to run something like the XPDE them on kubuntu?
<Frederick> how do I discover wich JVMs I have in klubuntu/
<LjL> rubso: basically, you have the main "dapper" repository, with the main distribution. then you have the "dapper-updates" one, which gives you bugfixes. "dapper-security" gives you security patches. "dapper-backports" gets you packages from the next version. ------ each of these is divided into "main", "restricted", "universe" and "multiverse" components
<rubso> LjL: i know
<LjL> Frederick:  sudo update-alternatives --list java
<rubso> LjL: did you check it out ?
<LjL> rubso: check out *what*? you didn't give me anything to check out. perhaps you could give me your sources.list
<rubso> LjL: do you want me to "DCC send" you my sources.list?
<Frederick> why is eclipse SO slow in kubuntu?
<LjL> soon: see the above, i actually intended to adress it to you
<LjL> rubso: no, use the pastebin instead, it's handier
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zorglu1> Frederick: which java do you use ?
<soon> thanks again
<Frederick> 1.5.0
<Frederick> used to be cool in gentoo
<JohnFlux> Frederick: possibly because it has to load all of gtk
<zorglu1> Frederick: i had issue with the gnu java stuff
<JohnFlux> Frederick: if it's the only gtk widget version you have
<JohnFlux> Frederick: uh gtk program
<soon> that was exactly the penny that dropped for me :-)
<zorglu1> Frederick: oh i use sun stuff without issue. on fedora tho
<zorglu1> JohnFlux: there is a kde version for eclipse ?
<JohnFlux> zorglu1: no :( :(
<Frederick> JohnFlux, how do I fix it?
<JohnFlux> zorglu1: because of stupid ibm and license problems
<JohnFlux> zorglu1: can you believe it's actually been written
<JohnFlux> zorglu1: but trolltech and ibm can't agree on a license
<JohnFlux> zorglu1: so frustrating
<rubso> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16476
<zorglu1> JohnFlux: so like eclipse is not really usable on kubuntu ?
<JohnFlux> Frederick: I don't know sorry
<zorglu1> JohnFlux: this is a big trouble for me :) i use eclipse all day
<JohnFlux> zorglu1: no idea - just saying it will use the gtk widget set
<LjL> rubso: multiverse is not enabled
<JohnFlux> zorglu1: it's should work
<JohnFlux> zorglu1: if it's not working for Frederick, that's a bug
<skip_> jemand deutsches hier der mit mit java und adept helfen kann!?
<zorglu1> JohnFlux: well he is saying it is very slow
<JohnFlux> zorglu1: I'm talking about that eclipse can't use the qt widgets - only gtk ones
<JohnFlux> zorglu1: that's a bug
<JohnFlux> zorglu1: dunno about it ;)
<crimsun> Jreinaldo: which driver does it use?
<zorglu1> JohnFlux: i plan to pass my 2 box under kubuntu and i dev on eclipse :)
<zorglu1> JohnFlux: ok will do some experiments then :)
<Jreinaldo> crimsun: Sundance.
<skip_> who can help me with adept?
<rubso> LjL : how to enable it?
<JohnFlux> zorglu1: *nod*  test it first
<JohnFlux> Frederick: maybe try using a different java
<JohnFlux> skip_: noone
<JohnFlux> skip_: because you didn't ask a question about it
<JohnFlux> skip_: in english
<crimsun> Jreinaldo: why don't the original versions included in the various distros work?
<chillfaktor> bazzi?
<gnomefreak> crimsun: are there plans for kdocker to make it in edgy?
<Bazzi> what?
<Jreinaldo> crimsun: Good question! I really don't know.
<skip_> my problem is with installing java. You have to push a "ok" button in a dialog, but i cant push it
<crimsun> gnomefreak: sorry, I'm not current with KDE plans; should address kubuntu-devel
<LjL> rubso: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16477 <- look at the bottom lines
<gnomefreak> ok ty im not up to date on them either lol
<cox377> http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs102&d=06253&f=snapshot2.png
<LjL> rubso: when you've changed it, run sudo apt-get update
<cox377> if you look @ that screen shot it shows all the computer statistics etc etc, does anyuone know what they are called?
<chillfaktor> i've tried to install vm server ... passed houres of googling and the final action was to format ... perhaps u got some minutes for a few questions in the next hour to help me install it correctly?
<Bazzi> I've been using ubuntu as a guest OS only, vmware wise
<rubso> LjL: i enabled the deb-src multiverse too and i'm updating now >.<
<jeff_> how do i change the default login screen to show all the users, like XP
<chillfaktor> hm
<rubso> LjL: didn't find anything no msttcorefonts
<crimsun> Jreinaldo: the 686 kernel at least includes the sundance driver, but since I lack [your]  hardware, I can't verify it works for you
<rubso> and that's getting me nervous
<chillfaktor> ok just one question anyway, ... why installing vm server? and not just the player?
<DRY|KISS> either the chocolate in my pocket has melted, or this is something altogether more sinister
<chillfaktor> i've read some times that its enough to install the player
<Bazzi> if you have readied vmwares that is
<DRY|KISS> nope it's chocolate
<Bazzi> usually you want to create them yourself though
<DRY|KISS> phew
<LjL> rubso: the deb-src? you mean you did *not* add the "deb" without "src"?
<chillfaktor> *sniff*
<LjL> rubso: or, put that another way, did you add all of the last 5 lines of that text?
<chillfaktor> hm
<rubso> LjL: its working now >.< sorry for bothering and thank your for your help
<Bazzi> chillfaktor: you just need a change of attitude thats all
<chillfaktor> attitude ... attitude ... just a moment i'll catch the dictionary :D
<LjL> bazzi, chillfaktor: it's easy enough to create virtual machines for vmplayer to use
<Jreinaldo> crimsun: no problem! I absorved the problem! So I know that I, probablly, will need to compile the driver. You gave me good information. Only one more: what is the exact version of the kernel used in the ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386 version?
<chillfaktor> if u say so
<Bazzi> chillfaktor: so for your vmware server thing, I'll guide you through it
<rubso> jrreinaldo: uname -r
<chillfaktor> the last thing i remember was, that i tried to re-compile my kernel ... ... then formating the system :D
<LjL> chillfaktor: http://www.easyvmx.com/ , amount a thousand other options ;)
<pmo> i dont remember my bios passworg
<pmo> password
<rubso> Jreinaldo: uname -r
<pmo> :(
<Bazzi> LjL: let him learn a bit instead
<Bazzi> chillfaktor: so you have a clean system now?
<chillfaktor> Bazzi: thx
<chillfaktor> hm yeah
<Bazzi> do you know which ubuntu packages are required to install vmware?
<LjL> Bazzi: installing proprietary stuff from non-deb packages that can require a kernel recompile (and in his case, apparently resulted in a broken system) is not the idea i have of making people learn
<Jreinaldo> rubso: I don have the kubuntu installed yet. I'm preparing myself to install
<Bazzi> LjL: well, usually vmware does just require some modules to be built
<rubso> ok, let me check
<chillfaktor> doesnt matter if the system crashes, i just have a formated one :D
<rubso> Jreinaldo: 2.6.15-25-386
<chillfaktor> and bazzi, no i don't sryy ... tell me, what version exactly did you mean the last time we chatted?
<LjL> chillfaktor: anyway, really, if you don't *need* vmware server or workstation for a particular reason, just install the player from multiverse (one command) and you'll be fine
<Jreinaldo> rubso: Ok. Thank you.
<chillfaktor> server? esx server? or gsx server?
<Bazzi> and one *can* actually learn from mistakes, one just may not do the same mistake twice :)
<rubso> :) you're welcome.
<chillfaktor> THATS right!
<h3sp4wn> That reason could be creating a virtual machine
<LjL> h3sp4wn: as i said, www.easyvmx.com
<Bazzi> chillfaktor: VMware-server-1.0.0-24927.tar.gz
<LjL> h3sp4wn: or another dozen programs/sites that let you do the same thing
<chillfaktor> i don't really need it, but i WANT to run windows in a window under linux ... thats just fantastic :D
<chillfaktor> kk baz, ill dl ...
<LjL> chillfaktor: right. vmplayer will do that quite well
<h3sp4wn> I know you can do it with just qemu
<h3sp4wn> (create the vmx)
<Bazzi> chillfaktor: you need the following packages, (1) build-essential (2) linux-source-<yourkernelversion> (3) linux-headers-<yourkernelversion>
<chillfaktor> but if my "guru" (bazzi) sais, use server, i'll use server, thx anyway :D
<LjL> h3sp4wn: i think you can only create the disk image with qemu. you'd still have to write the actual .vmx configuration file manually
<zorglu1> chillfaktor: have you tried ? and get it working ?
<Riddell> /b/yuuuic
<crimsun> Jreinaldo: 2.6.15-23-386
<LjL> h3sp4wn: (of course, it's "just" a configuration file... but you do have to know the syntax!)
<chillfaktor> nope sys crashed, k i'll back in 3 mins
<LjL> does vmware server support sound?
<Bazzi> yes it does
<Bazzi> just not over remote connections
<Bazzi> only localhost
<h3sp4wn> LjL: I would use qemu with the kqemu kernel module its almost as fast - or pay for workstation if I needed any of its features
<zorglu1> i even saw a web page about installing window from linux
<LjL> h3sp4wn: right, but you'll have to admit installing vmplayer is kind of easy than installing kqemu
<LjL> easier
<zorglu1> i need to port a soft under window and intend to use window like that :)
<Jreinaldo> Thank you for all of you that helped-me,.
<LjL> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Bazzi> problem with vmware player is that it doesnt contain the vmware tools afaik
<chillfaktor> VMware-server-1.0.0-27828.i386.rpm <<< thats the one which i'm able to dl from the vm site O.o ... i'll search google for the one u told ...
<zorglu1> LjL: and this works ?
<LjL> zorglu1: i don't know, i haven't tried it.
<zorglu1> LjL: i mean this is usable
<Bazzi> chillfaktor: you have several options on the VMware site below eachother
<zorglu1> LjL: ok
<h3sp4wn> To get it working properly you need qemu 0.81 or later (just take the source from sid)
<LjL> zorglu1: windows under qemu is usable for sure, though not incredibly fast at least without kqemu
<chillfaktor> ok ... kk ... mom ...
<zorglu1> LjL: ok i intend to do some 'console' developement on it, like no gui stuff just porting a deamon
<zorglu1> im so afraid of this :) i postpone the work for month now :)
<LjL> zorglu1: both vmplayer and qemu should be good enough for that
<zorglu1> LjL: ok thanks for the info
<h3sp4wn> qemu -cdrom is a very useful way for testing iso's
<chillfaktor> but, sry 4 the quest. ... but ... why using an older v.? ...
<Bazzi> come again?
<chillfaktor> VMware-server-1.0.0-27828.tar.gz ...
<chillfaktor> i catched the rpm file the last time
<chillfaktor> aaaaand
<chillfaktor> used alien to convert du deb ...
<Bazzi> I wouldn't do that.
<Bazzi> alien tends to break systems
<LjL> me neither
<chillfaktor> i'm using debian, thought i have 2
<LjL> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat package management system. Not nearly as good as apt/dpkg. Avoid using .rpm packages on Ubuntu and if you really need them, use alien.
<LjL> though this factoid needs to be changed asap
<h3sp4wn> The really need them means not available as a tar.gz to me
<rubso> lol Fedora Core, its a waste of time and megabytes :))
<lowtech> why not nearly as good as apt/dpkg?
<Bazzi> chillfaktor: you need the following packages, (1) build-essential (2) linux-source-<yourkernelversion> (3) linux-headers-<yourkernelversion> <-- you should get those packages now
<Tommy2k4> how can i get amarok or xmms to play wma files? amarok did until i upgraded to 1.4 and xmms never did :9
<chillfaktor> mom
<JohnFlux> !wma
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bazzi> lowtech: I have had my fair sets of problems with suse, as opposed to debian/ubuntu
<JohnFlux> Tommy2k4: ^^
<Tommy2k4> but i had wma working fine until i upgraded amarok so i must have all the needed stuff
<lowtech> ok, so no real basis other debian preference
<JohnFlux> Tommy2k4: maybe it switched the default engine
<Tommy2k4> still xine
<LjL> lowtech: because of no reason. because someone put that into the factoid because they thought that in their opinion. anyway...
<LjL> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Tommy2k4> the problem is that amarok closes as soon as i play a wma file
<JohnFlux> Tommy2k4: #amarok then :)
<chillfaktor> build-ess. ... done ...
<lowtech> LjL: thanks, thatswhat i thought
<chillfaktor> my kernel v. iiisss .... iiiiiiiissssssss .... hmmm ... 3.4.4 i think ...
<zorglu1> that a weird kernel version :)
<chillfaktor> or 2.4.4 O.o :D
<chillfaktor> just a mom ^^
<KuLover> Does anyone else ever crash but still have the ability to move their mouse?
<zorglu1> chillfaktor: this one is possible but unlikely :) uname -r will tell you
<zorglu1> KuLover: what do you mean by 'crash'
<omeow> By default, I have this little menu with Home, and some other places on my kicker. How can I change that menu to just have the home location? (adding a custom button that launches konqueror /home/omeow will do the trick but it's much slower than the one from that menu. (takes 2 extra seconds)
<Bazzi> chillfaktor: use uname -r
<chillfaktor> ooooouuukkkkaaaayyyy .... 2.6.12-10-686 ... installing the packages ...
<KuLover> zorglu1: Well, its more of a freeze. It seems like the DUI freezes, but The mouse will still move.
<KuLover> zorglu1: GUI*
<Bazzi> chillfaktor: wait. 2.6.12?
<Bazzi> are you not on dapper yet?
<LjL> that's breezy
<chillfaktor> on dapper?
<LjL> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<chillfaktor> *installing > 16%)
<zorglu1> KuLover: hmmm not that i have the solution , but next time it happen try to press 'ctrl-alt-backspace' all at the same time
<chillfaktor> hm don't know
<Bazzi> oi oi oi dont tell me you lived in a cave recently
<chillfaktor> its ... hm
<slow-motion> re
<KuLover> zorglu1: What does that key combo do? Just wondering?
<chillfaktor> kubuntu breezy :)
<chillfaktor> prob?
<Bazzi> you should consider upgrading to dapper
<JohnFlux> HAHA
<LjL> chillfaktor: not necessarily a problem, as long as it works well
<JohnFlux> mauser just trying ctrl-alt-backspace   i think
<chillfaktor> O.o now in english pls :D
<chillfaktor> hm
<zorglu1> KuLover: it will 'relaunch' X aka all the GUI part and put you again on the 'login splash
<chillfaktor> lets try with this one
<JohnFlux> *tried
<zorglu1> KuLover: it should unblock your situation
<chillfaktor> or do you mean it's nessesary in youre opinion?
<chillfaktor> *guru* :)
<Bazzi> well, for means of training you can setup vmware now and then again in dapper
<KuLover> zorglu1: UIt does seem as though it only happens while I'm using X applications.. Last time it happened was while opeing FristWore.
<chillfaktor> hm ... what i got to do?
<KuLover> FrostWire*
<Bazzi> chillfaktor, did you get those 3 packages now?
<JohnFlux> once upon a time, /join and /part where having a race.  /join sinks.  Who won the race?
<chillfaktor> downloading anyway, can't abort
<chillfaktor> in adept ...
<chillfaktor> 91%
<crazy_penguin> night everyone. sleep well
<LjL> JohnFlux: /part...
<zorglu1> KuLover: yep this is only a workaround, it doesnt fix the bug. and to diagnoze such a bug is hard :)
<chillfaktor> the last one is running
<JohnFlux> crazy_penguin: night
<chillfaktor> in 2min
<chillfaktor> big packages
<JohnFlux> LjL: get a cookie
<chillfaktor> at least one ...
<eXCeSS> anyone know if socket am2 is any good
<KuLover> zorglu1: Is this a a knows bug?
* LjL swallows a cookie
<Bazzi> yep one is 44MB
<KuLover> zorglu1: Is this a known bug**
<zorglu1> KuLover: not that i know of, but it may be well known without me knowing :)
<KuLover> zorglu1: Haha.
<LjL> KuLover: dapper'd X11 freezing randomly? i'd hope not :)
<chillfaktor> headers ... -smp or not -smp?
<LjL> dapper's
<KuLover> LjL, Yeah It is, but wile its happening, I am still able to move the mouse.
<LjL> chillfaktor: not -smp i'd say, if your "name -r" doesn't tell you you have smp
<h3sp4wn> KuLover: Are you using an ati card with dri and the opensource drivers ?
<zorglu1> KuLover: moving the mouse may be handle directly by your graphic card, so it doesnt mean much
<chillfaktor> all 3 pack3es installed ... go on instructing pls :)
<KuLover> h3sp4wn Yes, ATI with the Glfrx
<h3sp4wn> fglrx ?
<KuLover> h3sp4wn Yeah That one ><
<h3sp4wn> Ati cards are junk (I know I have one)
<chillfaktor> (i see, the dictionary will be my best friend for the naxt hour :D)
<chillfaktor> -a+e
<chillfaktor> Bazzi: how i sayd, all 3 p. installed ... now what vm version do we use now, yours or mine?
<Bazzi> chillfaktor: unzip the vmware archive
<KuLover> h3sp4wn Why are they Junk?
<Bazzi> mine!
<chillfaktor> ll
<chillfaktor> kk
<chillfaktor> *search*
<h3sp4wn> KuLover: The closed source drivers are unreliable and not very well maintained
<KuLover> h3sp4wn I wish OmegaDrivers made a Linux compatible version of their drivers.
<DRY|KISS> There were 2 people on a boat: /hop and /quit. /hop got off, who's still on the boat?
<zorglu1> /quite
<zorglu1> /quit
<zorglu1> the typo make my 'great irc knowledge' less impressive :(
<DRY|KISS> :p
<KuLover> h3sp4wn Will you be switching to Nvidia then?
* zorglu1 gonna cry in a corner
<chillfaktor> Bazzi: lol, search google for "VMware server 1.0.0-24927" you'll get 3 links :D ... this will take some minutes, i'll quote you when i got the file ...
<DRY|KISS> got to find a channel where tey'll fall for it
<h3sp4wn> KuLover: I expect reasonably soon
<Bazzi> chillfaktor: *sigh*
<chillfaktor> ^^
<h3sp4wn> KuLover: Depends on what fixes have been made on the opensource r300 driver
<KuLover> h3sp4wn I mainly freeze wile running X programs such as while opening FrostWire.. What dirvers are you using by the way.
<DRY|KISS>  There were 2 people on a boat: /hop and /quit. /hop got off, who's still on the boat?
<DRY|KISS> almost...
<h3sp4wn> KuLover: That is a known bug
<DRY|KISS> oh oh
<h3sp4wn> KuLover: I am using fglrx but I can get 3d acceleration with the cvs mesa and the r300 driver (just not for very long at all)
<DRY|KISS> was that one?
<KuLover> h3sp4wn Would you say fglrx is the way to go then? I wasnt able to boot even with the ATI drivers on an X850 XT
<chillfaktor> Bazzi: first option: i'm a fool , second option: the file doesn't exist all over the world -.-' (sry 4 my incapacity)
<Bazzi> first option
<h3sp4wn> KuLover: You are at the mercy of ati when they fix that problem
<chillfaktor> -.-'
<chillfaktor> *still searching*
<Bazzi> its on the vmware download page
<Bazzi> right below the rpm
<Bazzi> (or above)
<chillfaktor> thats a newer version!
<chillfaktor> click to dl, you'll see
<chillfaktor> but i'll get youre v., just some minutes
<Bazzi> well get the newer version then
<Bazzi> it doesn't really matter what build it is
<chillfaktor> thats a word ... k then, hope it will work with the newer one ... *dl'ing*
<om_> hello.. im trying to install Flash for firefox but i keep getting " /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process"
<om_> and it won't install.. (i was using sudo apt-get
<chillfaktor> 100mb / 240kb/sec ... 7mins left ...
<om_> how do i unlock config.dat?
<gatekeeper> om_ you haven't got adept or synaptic running as well have you?
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu crashed again
<chillfaktor> i'll turn a cigarett in this time ...
<Tommy2k4> i think its a problem with X
<om_> Tommy- i didn't have a window up, but i "killall Adept" and now it worked!! =) thanks!!
<chillfaktor> (to myselfe) turn ... thats the correct word? ... doesn't matter ...
<chillfaktor> 5mins 2 go
<Tommy2k4> lots of multicolored vertical lines for a few seconds then monitor said "attention - 31K / 0Hz - frequency out of range"
<Tommy2k4> what could the problem be
<Tommy2k4> its happened like 5 times so far, twice today
<DRY|KISS> i had the great idea of doing it in the #xchat channel
<DRY|KISS> dumb me
<DRY|KISS> There were 2 people on a boat: /hop and /quit. /hop got off, who's still on the boat?
<chillfaktor> Bazzi: during dl'ing ... btw ... where do ya come from? GB or america?
<chillfaktor> (3mins)
<Bazzi> germany
<Howitzer> What is the name of the Kubuntu window style?
<chillfaktor> O.o
<chillfaktor> und warum labern wa dann kein deutsch?
<DRY|KISS> human?
<Howitzer> i've been looking KDE-Look all over for it but haven't found it
<Bazzi> chillfaktor #kubuntu-de :P
<chillfaktor> ouuh :D
<Tommy2k4> w00t austin powers c4 now for uk ppl
<clintc> DRY|KISS: '/quit' of course, why do you ask?
<Bazzi> gotta go, thunderstorms all over the place!
<chillfaktor> pity, my english isn't the best ...
<DRY|KISS> clintc: at the beginning of a line without two slashes and no space in front
<chillfaktor> damn ... kk
<DRY|KISS> and no /say in front
<chillfaktor> i'll wait here
<chillfaktor> hm
<jeff_> how do i change the default login screen to show all the users, like XP
<Howitzer> What is the name of the Kubuntu window style?
<_joel> Hello everyone
<jeff_> hello
<_joel> Whats a good Screencasting tool for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<jeff_> can someonr tell me how do i change the default login screen to show all the users, like XP
<jmichaelx> deutsch ist in diesem raum TOTAL verboten....
<sander__> _joel: kremotdesktop sharing
<bam_> anyone know the feed for kde 3.5 offhand?
<Tommy2k4> why does kubuntu crash, lots of multicolored vertical lines for a few seconds then monitor said "attention - 31K / 0Hz - frequency out of range"
<_joel> sander__: I mean like something that recoreds the desktop to a avi file
<_joel> like a desktop video recorder
<sander__> Ah I would say vnc2swf
<chillfaktor> hm someone knows how to left a msg for someone who is off, that he gets when he gets on again?
<_joel> cool
<chillfaktor> gets = goes (i think ^^)
<_joel> thanks sander__
<jeff_> how do i change the default login screen to show all the users, like XP
<chillfaktor> or 'comes ... again' O.o
<sander__> good luck, I've never used it, but I've seen its results.
<DRY|KISS> sorry
<DRY|KISS> ping time-out
<DRY|KISS> :p
<DRY|KISS> well actually:
<DRY|KISS> extracting-ethernet-cable-to-escape-nasty-surprise
<jeff_> how do i change the default login screen to show all the users, like XP
<clintc> DRY|KISS: that's what firewalls are for
<jeff_> how do i change the default login screen to show all the users, like XP
<DRY|KISS> one time's plenty
<DRY|KISS> look on kde-look.org
<bam_> how do I enable dragging windows from desktop-to-desktop(in the pager)
<imachine> is there a good console cd player ?
<imachine> for kubuntu ?
<imachine> anyone can recomme?
<DRY|KISS> dragging: don't know
<DRY|KISS> but you can right click on the button on your taskbalk
<DRY|KISS> while you are on a desktop
<DRY|KISS> and choose "to current desktop
<DRY|KISS> "
<DRY|KISS> or something like that
<DRY|KISS> i have a dutch version
<DRY|KISS> imachine: sec
<_joel> hello everyone
<imachine> DRY|KISS, afkorz
<rubso> guys, Adept won't work
<imachine> works here
<imachine> ;] 
<rubso> i don't know, after i updated  the sources.list it won't work !
<imachine> hah
<imachine> what did you update IT to
<imachine> UPDATE
<imachine> wtfd
<DRY|KISS> imachine: i found cdtool
<imachine> update = 0,5 -> 0,6
<imachine> DRY|KISS, aha
<imachine> fuck piss.
<imachine> sorry for teh obscenitiez
<imachine> bah
<DRY|KISS> but that the only one i found (rapidly)
<imachine> ajsi that theereiz something elz
<imachine> however
<Howitzer> What is the name of the Kubuntu window style?
<jeff_> how do i change the default login screen to show all the users, like XP
<DRY|KISS> Howitzer: CRYSTAL FOR GODS SAKE
<DRY|KISS> sorry for caps
<rubso> jeff_: system settings
<Howitzer> it ain't?
<jeff_> i must have a problem then changed those settings and still have default
<Howitzer> http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/13969-1.jpg
<Howitzer> doesn't look a lot like it :/
<DRY|KISS> it has multiple looks
<Howitzer> oh crap
<Howitzer> hm
<Howitzer> ignore all my requests >_>
<DRY|KISS> :p
<Howitzer> too bad i'm on Fedora though
<jeff_> ???
<Howitzer> can't believe how illogical Fedora is
<DRY|KISS> simple: use kubuntu :p
<jmichaelx> Howitzer: how is fedora so illogical?
<jeff_> simple nd works use pclinuxos
<Howitzer> i had to hack 8 config files just to use the native RPM installer to install packages that come with the DVD
<jmichaelx> Howitzer: hmmm, i have a machine that i was thinking about putting fedora on when core 6 comes out
<Howitzer> does it have internet access?
<jmichaelx> Howitzer: yeah
<DRY|KISS> on my pc i have kubuntu
<Howitzer> then you won't have the YUM problem i had
<BluesKaj>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY BluesKaj
<DRY|KISS> on my laptop i have slackware to make me look geeky
<om_> is amaroK pretty much the best audio player available for kde?
<Howitzer> but seriously, i'm missing dpkg and apt-get SO hard :(
<Howitzer> om_:  kind of
<jmichaelx> DRY|KISS: i tried slackware, but i could not get it to recognize my MIC, and it did something weird to my MBR
<DRY|KISS> BluesKaj i would change my password if i were you
<jmichaelx> NIC*
<DRY|KISS> owned :p
<jeff_> how do i change the default login screen to show all the users, like XP
<Howitzer> he did that on purpose so we would log into his name and he can ghostkill our ass
<Howitzer> aaargh
<DRY|KISS> jeff_ Look on kde-look or GTFO!!!
<Howitzer> i wish my Kubuntu CD's arrived already :(
<Howitzer> anyway
<jmichaelx> Howitzer: can you not download?
<jeff_> i did nothing there, i just need help
<Howitzer> going to install the crystal window deco, thanks DRY|KISS
<om_> i have this weird problem where if i already have firefox open and then i click on a link within another program that is supposed to launch my browser, it doesn't open
<DRY|KISS> ok
<om_> it just loads and loads and then gives up
<Howitzer> jmichaelx: my internet connection on my other box is down atm
<jeff_> linux users are suposed to helpful
<jmichaelx> ahh
<DRY|KISS> yes
<Howitzer> jeff_: not to idiots
<DRY|KISS> if you ask a question ONCE
<jmichaelx> good grief....
<DRY|KISS> not 50+ times
<Howitzer> no but serious for a moment
<jmichaelx> i have reposted questions in this room before... i must be an idiot, too
<jeff_> not an idiot just not a grerasy haired geek
<DRY|KISS> sigh...
<Howitzer> for KDE themes, look on www.kde-look.org , for KDE apps, look on www.kde-apps.org
<DRY|KISS> grerasy? is that a new french dish?
<h3sp4wn> People are more likely to respond if you actually post what attempts you have made yourself to solve the problem
<Howitzer> look
<jeff_> i sure it is
<Howitzer> i may have greasy hair atm, but that's because i'm home for 2 days because i'm sick
<jeff_> ??
<DRY|KISS> and geeks aren't greasy haired, they have no hair, less washing to bother them!
<Howitzer> heh
<DRY|KISS> :p
<Howitzer> are you talking facial only? >_>
<jeff_> kubuntu is buggy, have u tried PClinuxOS
<DRY|KISS> let's not go there
<Howitzer> why not
<jmichaelx> i don't think that kubuntu is very buggy
<DRY|KISS> :p
<Howitzer> it's a hot subject if i pretend i'm a girl
<DRY|KISS> are you?
<Howitzer> jeff_: you're just flaming now.
<Howitzer> no, but let's not think about that now
<jeff_> sorry
<Howitzer> think of me as a nice cute girl
<Howitzer> *a nice cute willing girl :x
<DRY|KISS> BUKKAKKE!!!
<KuLover> Anyone here use Skype?
<Howitzer> ew
<DRY|KISS> not me
<Howitzer> DRY|KISS: that's a bridge too far
<Howitzer> c'mon man
<Howitzer> that's sad
<jmichaelx> this room just officially reached a low it had never before seen
<eroeurbano> hi everybody
<DRY|KISS> now that's fit for bash ^^
<Howitzer> girl would have seen enough calcium for her whole life
<DRY|KISS> LOL
<Howitzer> oh god
<Howitzer> no
<Howitzer> not bash -_-
<DRY|KISS> yes
<Howitzer> i read it everyday and i always think, god fcking damnit, are people really such morons/fakers?
<h3sp4wn> PEBCAK (most of the time) - kubuntu has bugs but not compared to people who just don't read documentation
<KinGetana> excuse me gentlemen, i? new with linux, and i was wondering how do i get this dapper of mine to support extracting of zip-files? sorry for being so in-your-face, but i'd appreciate a hint :)
<h3sp4wn> unzip nameofzip.zip
<Howitzer> KinGetana: use the unzip command
<jeff_> you to ask 10 times
<gnomefreak> KinGetana: it does by default
<Howitzer> anyway
<jeff_> then DRYKiss will yell at you
<Howitzer> i'm off
<KinGetana> thank you :)
<Howitzer> see you guys
<jmichaelx> and call you an idiot
<jeff_> right
<jeff_> an f'n idiot
<jmichaelx> yes
<h3sp4wn> KinGetana: Just open a terminal - the file will be in either Desktop or the directory you start in
<cox377> since making the transfer to kubuntu from windows one thing i've noticed is that when browsing using firefox the text isnt so clear and defined.. could this be a general driver issue or???
<KinGetana> okay, i'll have a go with this, thanks for the tips
<DRY|KISS> this is what i made of it:
<DRY|KISS> <jeff_> linux users are suposed to helpful
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> jeff_: not to idiots
<DRY|KISS> <jeff_> not an idiot just not a grerasy haired geek
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> look
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> i may have greasy hair atm, but that's because i'm home for 2 days because i'm sick
<DRY|KISS> <DRY|KISS> and geeks aren't greasy haired, they have no hair, less washing to bother them!
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> heh
<DRY|KISS> <DRY|KISS> :p
<h3sp4wn> KinGetana: Or you can just use ark (k menu run ark) its a graphical utility which can extract zips
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> are you talking facial only? >_>
<DRY|KISS> <DRY|KISS> let's not go there
<jmichaelx> cox377: it could be the font?
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> why not
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> it's a hot subject if i pretend i'm a girl
<DRY|KISS> <DRY|KISS> are you?
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> jeff_: you're just flaming now.
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> no, but let's not think about that now
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> think of me as a nice cute girl
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> *a nice cute willing girl :x
<DRY|KISS> <DRY|KISS> BUKKAKKE!!!
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> ew
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> DRY|KISS: that's a bridge too far
<ArmedGeek> wtf ?
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> c'mon man
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> that's sad
<DRY|KISS> <DRY|KISS> now that's fit for bash ^^
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> girl would have seen enough calcium for her whole life
<DRY|KISS> <DRY|KISS> LOL
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> oh god
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> no
<DRY|KISS> <Howitzer> not bash -_-
<ArmedGeek> ARE THERE NO OPS IN HERE ?
<jmichaelx> ok someone needs to ban DRY|KISS
<jeff_> and im the idiot
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, or robotgeek
* gnomefreak not on that list
<cox377> jmichaelx: good thinking brains ;)
<clintc> we appear to be opless
<jeff_> im going to ask again in case someone new is on that will answer, ok?
<jaro> Anybody in here with an Acer Notebook ??
<jmichaelx> jeff_: do it
<Raven301> I have a dell
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ping?
<SkrotFFS> jaro: I've got one. Acer Travelmate 3004TWMi
<jeff_> how do i change the default login screen to show all the users, like XP. I have gone into system settings and changed the settings that I see, and read about in the fourms.
<jaro> SkrotFFS: I need to know what monitor I have
<jeff_> still no deal
<SkrotFFS> jaro: Uhm, no idea. Why do you need to know?
<jaro> SkrotFFS:  i have problems with the screen...
<SkrotFFS> I see. What sort of problem?
<jaro> SkrotFFS:  for example when I log off, then the screen goes off.. turns black.. and wont come back anymore until restart
<SkrotFFS> oh. Dunno about that
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<SkrotFFS> There might be some webpages about linux on you laptop if you google it though
<jaro> it must have to do with the monitor, because a standard monitor plugged in is doing fine
<jaro> SkrotFFS: i had no luck with google yet...
<jaro> SkrotFFS:  the Monitor is configured as plugin-standard... that might not be right
<jaro> SkrotFFS:  but I dont know where to find the information about the monitor
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<jeff_> thanks:--jmichael i'll try some other time
<jmichaelx> jeff_: sometimes it pays to just come in at a diiferent time, and in the mean time, keep combing through the forums and docs
<jeff_> jmichael yep that is what i will do
<nicosaan> Anyone mind digging http://digg.com/programming/Code_Bash for me?
<Raito> For some reason I can't see anything in azureus, I can open a torrent, and I know it is downloading because my network box shows it, but the entire box is grey and I see nothing. Using Kubuntu 6.06
<Raito> Oh, and I have to open it twice to show it. The first time the frog pops up and it says all the loading thing, and the second time the windows pops up
<om_> my kubuntu won't play .mp3s =`(
<crimsun> using amarok?
<om_> amaroK just says "playing" for 1 sec and then i get "playlist finished"
<om_> yeah also kafeine
<crimsun> do you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<clintc> om_: default install?
<om_> yeah default
<om_> i can play system sounds w/o a problem (like when i log on sound)
<clintc> you have to get the extra codecs
<om_> oh
<om_> how?
<flo> !resticted formats
<ubotu> I know nothing about resticted formats
<clintc> do you know how to add respositores?
<om_> yeah
<om_> using Adept
<antinobody> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<antinobody> much better
<om_> thanks!
<clintc> add universe and multiverse, then update, and then search for extra codecs
#kubuntu 2007-06-18
<Ze_M> how can i install programs?
<Minataku> !adeptfix | sam2
<ubotu> sam2: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Minataku> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Minataku> Er
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: haha.... brilliant
<Minataku> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<sam2> thank
<sam2> s
<Minataku> !adept | Ze_M
<ubotu> Ze_M: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<sam2> so it will pick up where it left off?
<Minataku> Dunno
<Ze_M> Minataku: using cli?
<Minataku> Ze_M: Use !apt or !aptitude for CLI, !adept for GUI
<sam2> thanks, that worked
<Minataku> apt is pure CLI
<Minataku> aptitude is TUI
<Minataku> GUI style but in text
<Minataku> adept is pure GUI
<Ze_M> apt firefox will install firefox?
<Gerrit> Hmm. I restarted kdm and now neither my keyboard nor my touchpad seem to be working. Only my mouse is. Strange. I have never seen that before. Restarting X made my keyboard working again, fortunately.
<Minataku> Ze_M: apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Ze_M> ok
<Ze_M> Minataku: and to update the system through cli?
<Gerrit> I need to get used to kubuntu after having used Redhat/Fedora based systems since 2001 (and Suse before that)
<Minataku> Dunno that, sorry, let's see if ubotu does
<Minataku> !update
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Minataku> That _might_ have it
<Minataku> Worth a shot
<Dragnslcr> Depends what you mean by "update the system"
<Ze_M> Minataku: im asking about using apt-get
<Dragnslcr> I believe it's apt-get upgrade to install the latest versions of all installed packages
<Ze_M> Dragnslcr: thanks
<Dragnslcr> Why you'd want to, instead of using Adept, I have no idea
<Minataku> CLI is faster and easier
<Minataku> Which is faster to delete a file:
<BluesKaj> ahh there you are Dragnslcr...need some advice on running that IRC Server script you pointed me to...not being familiar with perl , i wasn't sure what to do
<Minataku> A. Open xterm, cd to directory, rm file, hit Ctrl+D
<Minataku> B. Open Konq, doubleclick to directory, find icon, right-click, select delete, close Konq, empty trash
<Minataku> I warn you, if you say B, it's clue-by-four time
<nosrednaekim> B seems a whole lot easier
* nosrednaekim pulls out his clue-by-8
<Minataku> You people are gonna break this thing by the end of the day
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Learn Linux, don't use Windows crutches
<Minataku> I haven't used a file manager in literally 2 years
<Minataku> GUI _or_ TUI
<sam2> tui?
<Minataku> Text User Interface
<Minataku> ncurses and such
<sam2> ahh
<nosrednaekim> meaning midnight commander
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: I was joking, of course..
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Heh
<Minataku> Well, I didn't hit ya either way, so
<Minataku> X3
<Minataku> The clue-by-four is thankfully around here better used in a menacing but not violent fashion
<Minataku> XD
<sam2> thanks for the help, i'm out
<Minataku> Later
<Ze_M> what package do i need to install to have the command ifonfig
<Ze_M> what package do i need to install to have the command ifconfig
<Minataku> That should be there by default
<Minataku> That's a critical networking tool
<Minataku> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !info ifconfig
<ubotu> Package ifconfig does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Minataku> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Minataku> Yeah, because wireless is the only kind of network
<Minataku> This bot is either valuable or complete sh*t
<BluesKaj> !cat5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cat5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> heh
<Minataku> And it keeps flipping back and forth between it with every friggin' !
<Gerrit> I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad and qsynaptics says Synapics Driver 0.14.6 is installed and x shared memory is accesible (it says "good" twice). However, my Synaptics Touchpad is still not doing anything. I read /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/README.Debian and /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/trouble-shooting.txt.gz as well, and in the latter document, I verified that
<arkanabar> Will it seriously mess up KDE if I use the GDM as default display manager?
<Gerrit> Ah
<Minataku> arkanabar: No
<Gerrit> I fixed it
<Gerrit> I accidantly turned it off when trying to fix my video mode.
<Ze_M> how can i know the ip of a machine?
<Minataku> Though that's a really bad DM
<yanni_> try that
<Minataku> Personally, for single WM/DE systems, xdm is the best
<Ze_M> nevermind
<Minataku> For multiple WM/DE systems, WDM is very nice
<Ze_M> already get it
<arkanabar> I'm installing the xubuntu desktop.  It's asking me to select a default DM, and my choices are kdm and gdm.
<Minataku> Since neither are tied to any specific idiotic toolkits or libraries other than, I believe, the standard X libs
<Minataku> arkanabar: In that case, KDM
<Ze_M> is there a package named openssh-server?
<Gerrit> Out of curiosity: is there a non-graphical multi-user runlevel in Kubuntu desktop installation?
<Minataku> Because GNOME is crap
<Ze_M> what is the package name to have sshd?
<Minataku> Ze_M: Just OpenSSH, I believe
<adaptr> openssh
<arkanabar> btw, where/how would I get xdm and/or wdm?
<adaptr> openssh-server, if you want sshd
<Ze_M> apt-get install openssh ?
<Minataku> Gerrit: Check the init.d
<adaptr> arkanabar xdm comes with xorg-server, wdm is windowmaker ? so get that
<Gerrit> Minataku: Okay.
<Gerrit> Another question
<Minataku> Or if it doesn't use SysV init anymore, figure out what dumbass system it does use instead :P
<ender> anyobne has any idea why dhclient cannot assign an IP address to my wifi adhoc network?
<adaptr> Gerrit there is not, disable xdm in a runlevel (say 3) to get one
<Minataku> Or make your own runlevel
<adaptr> ender because there is no dhcp server running ?
<Minataku> Copy over everything from 3 except what launches a DM
<ender> but i there is
<Minataku> There should be a free one, but the way things tend to be in *buntu, who the hell knows
<ender> i have a wired interface eth0 and a wifi eth1
<ender> the eth0 gets an ip upon booting
<ender> i then set an adhoc wifi connection and dhclient fails to give ip to it
<ender> dhclient on eth0 runs smoothly though
<mtv> i lost my swap, comp is becoming painfully slow with only 512 mb.  Is there suppose to be a mount point for swap?
<adaptr> let's get something straight first: dhclient doesn't give anything to anybody
<adaptr> mtv no, run swapon -s to see status, swapon -a to enable all swap partitions defined in fstab
<Minataku> mtv: No
<ender> then how can i assign an ip to eth1?from some howtos dhclient seems to be the command used
<Gerrit> Hmm, why did Kubuntu choose to have the cdrom dependency on by default? Isn't it much more practical to get everything off the internet if possible?
<Ze_M> cant find any GUI for nfs
<adaptr> ender yes, dhclient gets an IP *from a dhcp server* - the server hands out the IP
<Ze_M> in mandriva exists draknfs that is a GUI for nfs like for example exists smb4k for samba
<adaptr> ender what command did you run ?
<ender> sudo dhclient eth1
<adaptr> and your *wireless* interface is actually called *eth1* ? are you positively positive about that ?
<ender> I set up the Access point with > sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "ender" mode Ad-Hoc channel 2
<adaptr> because I'm willing to bet it isna
<ender> it is
<xerosis> adaptr: mine is eth1 too
<adaptr> damn these kernel changes
<Ze_M> is there any web interface to see all kubuntu packages?
<adaptr> you mean like packages.ubuntu.com
<adaptr> ?
<ender> so no idea what the problem might be?
<adaptr> look at the dhcp server logs - does it get any requests ?
<Ze_M> Minataku: like i thought there is the package openssh-server, without it isnt possible to ssh remotly
<Minataku> !info openssh
<ubotu> Package openssh does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Minataku> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Minataku> Finally
<mtv> when i run swapon -s, it displays nothing.  when i run swapon -a i get /dev/disk/by-uuid/cd78c1af-b384-420a-a272-76edd2e82ccb invalid argument
<Minataku> This bot is starting to piss me off
<Tm_T> Minataku: and why is that?
<Minataku> mtv: Your swap probably lost it's UUID
<Minataku> Tm_T: Because it's a more convienent target than the entire distribution
<mtv> it was probably due to my upgrade from dapper to fiesty i imagine.  Minataki how do i go about getting the UUID?
<Minataku> Which is no doubt the true root of all the troubleds
<Minataku> :P
<Minataku> mtv: Personally, I'd have it in the fstab by device
<Minataku> What's that command, sudo fdisk -l I believe
<mtv> for example dev/hda5?
<Minataku> That should give up the device name of the swap partition
<blekos> when i use kernel 2.6.20-16 386 i have wifi but not dual core support, when i use 2.6.20-16 generic,i have dual core support but no wifi
<blekos> could u help me?
<Minataku> mtv: The swap partition should be labeled as "Linux swap" under type
<Minataku> Unless you're like me who somehow screwed it up >.>
<Minataku> Apparantly a Linux swap file can be put on ANY partition
<Minataku> Be it Type 0x82 or not
<Minataku> lol
<mtv> Minataku: i have swap under /dev/hda5.  I run swapon -a still get invalid argument
<Minataku> mtv: sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<Minataku> Where you see the UUID cd78c1af-b384-420a-a272-76edd2e82ccb, change that whole first part before the whitespace to /dev/hda5
<mtv> i did
<Minataku> Now save the file
<Minataku> And try swapon -a again
<mtv> i already did all that
<Minataku> In that case
<Minataku> swapon /dev/hda5
<Minataku> If THAT fails, remake the swap file with mkswap /dev/hda5
<Minataku> It's possible it used the swapfile as a temporary partition and never put it back
<mtv> right on Minataku
<mtv> swap is not working.  Which is great
<mtv> now
<Minataku> Sweet
<mtv> is there a manual anywhere with all the commands?  With a some detail and a guide for trouble shooting
<Minataku> man -k blah
<Minataku> The manual pages are an incredible resource
<mtv> yes, i would just like it in print though.  I do love the man pages though
<Minataku> That command will return any manual pages with "blah" in the name or descriptio
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Like the old Unix Programmers Manual
<Minataku> From V7 and such X3
<mtv> i will do a search for those
<Minataku> No, no
<Minataku> That won't help you in Linux
<mtv> i see.
<wolferine> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Minataku> It'd only help you in Version 7 of AT&T UNIX
<Minataku> XD
<wolferine> how can I resolve this?
<Minataku> mtv: There's no print manual for Linux
<mtv> oh, well i guess it wouldnt help me.
<Minataku> It'd probably be far too heavy and cumbersome to use
<Minataku> Nah, the print manual for V7 Unix wouldn't help ya unless you had a PDP-11 or something
<Minataku> X3
<mtv> you may be right.  I guess i will just find a list of all the commands with their functions.  and leave the rest for man
<mtv> now my next task, get my damn sound working again
<mtv> that upgrade kicked the crap out of a couple things on this computer
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> You seem fairly experienced
<Minataku> Why Kubuntu?
<mtv> my father likes the look of kubuntu
<mtv> i am just over here working on his machine
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> I was gonna say, *buntu is the LAST thing I'd suggest to someone who knows their sh*t
<Minataku> I use Gentoo
<Minataku> I just help out in here because I'm that kinda guy
<Minataku> lol
<mtv> yeah that is what i want to jump into next
<mtv> i have hooked up most of my family with ubuntu.  I really want learn what makes linux tick.  That way i can help people a little better.
<mtv> my first experience with linux was in college with mandrake 8
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> Yeah, Gentoo is definitely what you want
<Minataku> It doesn't shield you from any of the workings
<mtv> that is what i heard
<Minataku> *buntu welds the hood shut, Gentoo has the racing-style hood where you open it by pulling out a couple metal clips :3
<mtv> that is a nice way of putting it
<Minataku> Heehee, thank you ^^
<Minataku> Really I've just been playing Forza Motorsport 2 for the last week and a half
<Minataku> XD
<mtv> nice, yeah i havent played my 360 for two weeks since it got banned
<Minataku> Ouch, now why were you chipping it anyway?
<mtv> same reason i chipped my original xbox, to have xbmc.
<Minataku> Heh
<mtv> still waiting for something like that to come out for 360
<Minataku> You know the XB360 I believe can link to a Linux box using Samba
<Minataku> No mods needed
<Minataku> Dunno if it's true, but it sounds feasible
<mtv> really? i will look into that.  I am really eager to play my hd h264 encodes.  original xbox chokes on that
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> AFAICT, WMV only
<Minataku> According to Free60
<mtv> well yep basically
<Gerrit> What does it mean if a package is greyed out in Adept Installer? (Sun Java 6 Web Start (32 bit))
<mtv> i dont even get near wmv
<Minataku> Same here
<animimotus> hi
<Minataku> I _can_ encode to it with ffmpeg
<Minataku> I tested that out to see if I could convert an FLV to watch it on my 360
<Minataku> I _can_ but it looks like ass
<mtv> haha, yeah i hate re-encoding
<mtv> everything looks like crapola
<Minataku> Since it enlarges to the size of the screen when it's really low quality because I just grabbed them off of adultswim.com
<animimotus> someone know why wildcards doesn't work in tar command ? like: sudo tar xjvf *.tar.bz2
<Minataku> animimotus: It should
<Minataku> If the FLV loads in, you can pluck it out of /tmp
<Minataku> Granted, I've tested this only on ASV
<mtv> hmmmm....i have never thought about that.  I just have used firefox plugins to nab flv
<animimotus> Minataku: ?
<animimotus> sorry I haven't understand
<trakinas> hello all
<Minataku> animimotus: It should work
<Gerrit> Is the list in adept complete, or are there (many) more packages available?
<Minataku> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<animimotus> Minataku: sure but it don't :\
<Minataku> animimotus: Maybe *buntu compiles theirs some dumbass way
<Minataku> What's the error?
<Gerrit> Minataku: ok, thanks
<Minataku> Gerrit: np
<trakinas> i still have problems to acess any dvd data disk on my device. it mounts and list files okay, but when opening a file or coping to the desktop i get i/o errors.
<animimotus> Minataku: http://pastebin.com/931001
<Minataku> animimotus: Could you translate that? XD
<animimotus> Minataku: it gives errors...
<Minataku> Yeah, but I don't speak French
<animimotus> not in the second complete command...
<animimotus> Minataku: it's a bash problem :)
<Minataku> I can tell they're errors then it complains about them
<Gerrit> Hmm, gnumeric is in "science" and not in "office". Funny.
<Minataku> Well, there's only six of 'em
<Minataku> Just untar then manually XD
<animimotus> Minataku: it's for a script...
<Minataku> animimotus: You can have a bash script read in each file name into an array or list and have it work them manually
<Minataku> You know, it may very well NOT work when there's multiple files
<Minataku> I know wildcards work when there's one
<Minataku> You may have to do the list idea
<Minataku> As for how to get a list, "ls -1" is a great way to get a machine-usable listing
<Minataku> I use it for my... ahem... porn directory, the one with too many files in it to use just an asterisk when I want to view them all in the framebuffer
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> If I use *, I get "command line too long" or whatever
<wolferine> i am setting up nfs, I have it working from one system, but when I try and access /home/user on my other system. I receive ' mount server:/home/user/ failed, reason given by server: Permission denied'
<Gerrit> xargs
<animimotus> Minataku: find *.tar.bz2 -exec sudo tar xjvf {} \;
<Minataku> So I have to put them all into a list then load the list into fbi
<Minataku> animimotus: Sure, that'll work, I guess
* Minataku shrugs
<animimotus> I guessed me too ^^
<Minataku> The find command pisses me off, ever since this idiotic assignment based on using it
<animimotus> sorry for the brainstorming
<Minataku> animimotus: It's okay
<Minataku> Good to flex the headmuscle every once in a while
<Minataku> X3
<animimotus> thx and have a nice day
<Minataku> You too
<animimotus> headmuscle, I note ^^
<Minataku> Heehee
<wolferine> [127223.921131]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known. <-- how do I get rid of these types of lines in dmesg?
<Minataku> wolferine: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known.
<wolferine> that doesnt work
<wolferine> im guessing I need to setup my keyboard keys?
<Minataku> Or figure out what key(s) 0xE059 is and stop pressing it (them)
<wolferine> Minataku, ill wait for someone who knows a bit about it, but thanks for trying
<Minataku> I get that once in a while, it seems to be a completely random event on my system
<Minataku> wolferine: Seriously, figure out what key or key combination makes 0xE059
<Minataku> It's a keyboard scancode
<Minataku> It doesn't map to anything Linux knows
<Minataku> You either need to map it to something or stop pressing it
<wolferine> Minataku, i thanked you already
<Gerrit> How do I find out what package provides /usr/sbin/cupsd ? In other words, what's the equivalent of 'rpm -qf' for debian packages?
<Minataku> wolferine: You brushed me off
<Minataku> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Minataku> Try that howto, maybe
<Gerrit> dpkg won't do it?
<Minataku> It might
<Minataku> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Gerrit> I didn't find it in http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/12/concise-apt-get-dpkg-primer-for-new.html
<Minataku> Just check the manual pages, screw this bot
<Minataku> Try "man dpkg"
<Minataku> That SHOULD give you a whole synopsis of every option
<Gerrit> Yes
<Gerrit> -S seems to be the closest equivalent
<Minataku> Whether or not it does around here, who know
<Minataku> d
<Minataku> *s
<Minataku> wolferine: You blew me off in a rather rude manner, implying that I knew nothing about it
<Gerrit> Ok.
<wolferine> Minataku, milk it all you want
<wolferine> ill ask someone else
<Gerrit> (to have cups is rather silly for me, for I don't have access to a printer)
<Minataku> Someone want to remove this troll?
<Minataku> Gerrit: Heh
<Minataku> It's probably going to be tied into something else
<Minataku> What I like to call "dumbass dependencies"
<Minataku> You really seem to know what you're doing too, so why Kubuntu, Gerrit?
<Minataku> Gerrit? You still there?
<vaidas> what the hell: libwine: Depends: wine but it is not installable?
<vaidas> how do I install wine on kubuntu then?
<Minataku> vaidas: Install the main package and let it pull dependencies
<vaidas> how?
<Minataku> Or is that what's failing?
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Try "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Gerrit> Minataku: I'm still there
<Minataku> You really seem to know what you're doing too, so why Kubuntu, Gerrit?
<vaidas> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<vaidas> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<vaidas> is only available from another source
<trakinas> I just want to have my device working. =(( ... i pretty sure it is the way kubuntu acess it... which lib is responsible for it?
<Gerrit> Because of the hardware detection
<Gerrit> I was in a hurry and needed a working system on my notebook
<Minataku> Gerrit: Ah
<trakinas> vaidas: apt-cache search wine
<Minataku> Well, when you have time, definitely look into Gentoo
<evsophomore2009> Can someone help me downlaod and install Adobe Flash Player FRoM the website
<Gerrit> Fedora Core 7 didn't properly configure my video (notebook Radeon X700 widescreen)
<trakinas> Minataku: Im almost going back to gentoo, btw. :/
<Minataku> vaidas: Have you enabled all the !repositories ?
<evsophomore2009> im not using firefox, mozilla, or seamonkey, im using Konqueoro
<Minataku> trakinas: You should, if you know what you're doing
<Minataku> evsophomore2009: AFAIK, no Flash in Konq
<Gerrit> Minataku: Gentoo is the one where everything is self-compiled, isn't it?
<vaidas> I use kubuntu, how do I enable the repositories?
<Minataku> Gerrit: Right
<wimpies> does anybody know if there is a 2.2.1 package for Openoffice around ?
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: they have instructions there.
<evsophomore2009> Minataku: ADAIK?
<Minataku> !repositories | vaidas
<ubotu> vaidas: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Minataku> evsophomore2009: As Far As I Know
<trakinas> Gerrit: yep.
<evsophomore2009> oOo i see
<Minataku> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Minataku> !info openoffice.org
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.0-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<evsophomore2009> Trakinas: they have instrcutions where?
<Minataku> Nope, Only a patched 2.2.0-1ubuntu3
<Minataku> Whatever the hell the patches do, who knows
<wimpies> patched might also do the trick
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: in the package you will download. but Im not sure flash will work on konq.
<Minataku> wimpies: Try it out, I guess
<Minataku> If not, try a better distro :P
<evsophomore2009> is it possible to download Internet Explorer?
<wimpies> where can I find the patched package ?
<Gerrit> What advantage would it have for me to use Gentoo?
<Minataku> wimpies: Just install it
<Minataku> Gerrit: Everything compiled to your exact system and specifications
<Gerrit> Hmm, it must take a week to install then.
<vaidas> for some reason I have a much simpler adept than in the page
<Minataku> Gerrit: 14hrs on a laptop from 2003
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: installing flash on konq is kind of tricky. have you looked on google about flash on konqueror?
<Minataku> Your mileage may vary
<Minataku> If it's a newer system, expect less time
<wimpies> I have 2.2.0-1ubunt3 installed already but have this annoying 'recover' bug which seems to be patched according to the debian bug list but I need to patched packaged version ...
<trakinas> Minataku: what mileage means? =P
<Gerrit> Ok
<wimpies> apt-get does seem to return the one i already have
<evsophomore2009> Trakinas: well im not very good with Kubuntu and the command line, im kinda new, so if its not easy i cant do it
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: you can.
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: just look for it on google first.
<Minataku> wimpies: It's possible there is no such patch yet in the *buntu version
<revvltn> hi
<revvltn> where does Kubuntu keep the packages?
<trakinas> youtube works on konq here.
<revvltn> and does it remove them afterwards?
<revvltn> thanks
<wolferine> [127223.921131]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known. <-- how do I get rid of these types of lines in dmesg?
<revvltn> I'd appreciate anyone helping me
<trakinas> revvltn: yes it does. read about apt-get to find out where it does keep the packages
<Minataku> trakinas: It's a saying from American commercials for cars, when they quote the fuel efficiency, they give the most optimal numbers and disclaimer it with "Your mileage may vary"
<trakinas> ah
<trakinas> danke shoen
<evsophomore2009> Trakinas: i installed WINE
<wimpies> Minataku : ... sad ... any idea when the upgrade could become available or what should be done to get it
<revvltn> trakinas: why should I read, can't you tell me?
<Minataku> wolferine: I already told you how, if you don't want to believe me, go away.
<evsophomore2009> Trakinas: i want internet explorer, what optiob do i choose to download?
<Minataku> revvltn: This is Linux now.
<evsophomore2009> it says Windoes XP, Vista
<Minataku> You read to learn things
<Minataku> People don't do things for you
<Gerrit> Two years ago, I spent a week to get everything working on my notebook: Touchpad, ACPI, video, sound and microphone all did not work out-of-the-box with Fedora Core 4. Now, ACPI, video and sound do work out-of-the-box with Kubuntu, touchpad required a few touches and I haven't tested my mic yet. I'm happy that most of it works, and I don't know if it will on Gentoo
<wolferine> Minataku, u have been added to my ignore
<Minataku> wolferine: As if I care, you were ignoring me before
<Minataku> What's different now?
<revvltn> Gerrit: before all other distros everything works first on Gentoo
<revvltn> so I am afraid you waisted 2 years for nothing
<Minataku> With Gentoo you can have absolutely cutting edge
<Gerrit> revvltn: What causes that?
<Gerrit> Well, cutting edge means unstable too...
<Gerrit> or does it?
<Minataku> Gerrit: Not at all
<Gerrit> Hmm.
<Gerrit> I might have a look into it
<Minataku> Hardly is there ever a problem in the latest things
<revvltn> Gerrit: go to #gentoo, you'll get first hand experience there
<Minataku> Typically the latest stuff is very unstable on distros like *buntu because slight changes anywhere cause the whole simplified system to collapse
<Minataku> Into a smoldering heap of rubbish
<Minataku> Not that it's far from one in the first place
<evsophomore2009> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Minataku> revvltn: The packages, if kept, would probably be in /var somewhere
<revvltn> is it this one? /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Minataku> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Minataku> revvltn: That would be a good place to look
<Minataku> Possibly /var/lib/dpkg as well
<nzk> Which is better: GNOME or KDE?
<revvltn> oh man
<Minataku> revvltn: They in there?
<Minataku> nzk: Neither
<Minataku> But of the two, KDE
<revvltn> then there's a mismatch between man apt-get and the real dir?
<trakinas> Gerrit: my dvd drive works on gentoo but not here
<Gerrit> trakinas: Right
<vaidas> I do have all the repositories enabled, but I can't find wine, only libwine and libwine-dev
<Minataku> revvltn: It could be that the boob in charge of the apt-get manual page goofed up
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: download netscape plugin
<Minataku> Or it hasn't been updated in ?????
<trakinas> DONT USE IE
<trakinas> hheuee
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: you install netscape/mozilla plugin for linux
<trakinas> konqueror use those plugins to work with flash.
<Minataku> revvltn: Look where you found them, if they're not where it says they are, then ignore it and keep looking where they are ;3
<revvltn> w00t this is confusing
<Gerrit> I refrained from updating my FC4 system until now because of the philosophy "If it aint broken, don't fix it". My configuration was working fine, and I didn't see a reason to change. The same could be said now
<Minataku> revvltn: If they're in a different place, assume the manual page has an error
<Minataku> It's not a mismatch, it's a mistake
<Minataku> It happens
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Gerrit: Heh
<evsophomore2009> Trakinas: i cant use Mozilla, Firerox, Netscape, Opera, Seamonkey...only Konq
<Minataku> Gerrit: I prefer "If it ain't broken, take it apart and fix it"
<evsophomore2009> because for some reason they ALL close ever 10 secs basically
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: no. you will use the PLUGIN
<trakinas> not the browser
<revvltn> LMAO@voiding the warranty
<Minataku> evsophomore2009: I remember that. You never told me what the error was when it closed.
<Minataku> Did you even try?
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: you get the plugin for netscape/mozilla.
<Minataku> I knew I saw your nick before
<francesco_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<revvltn> any cool guy running Ubuntu in LVM ?
<Minataku> I just couldn't remember what your problem was
<evsophomore2009> Minataku: oh yeah!!! I got the closing error, let me find it
<Minataku> Ah, cool
<abulo> alguien sabe el canal en espaol?
<Minataku> !es | abulo
<ubotu> abulo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<vaidas> I do have all the repositories enabled, but I can't find wine, only libwine and libwine-dev
<Minataku> vaidas: Weird.
<revvltn> what partition are meaningful with Kubuntu? /urs /var /home swap /opt
<Minataku> revvltn: I use /boot swap and /
<Minataku> Not counting partitions on an external drive
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: open Adept (alt+f7 and type adept, then enter)
<vaidas> ok then, how do I install the restricted video drivers?
<Minataku> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trakinas> on search field: flashplugin-nonfree
<evsophomore2009> Minataku:
<evsophomore2009> The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<evsophomore2009> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<Minataku> Eep
<revvltn> Minataku: /boot??? are you kidding me right?
<evsophomore2009> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<evsophomore2009>   (Details: serial 120 error_code 8 request_code 144 minor_code 3)
<Minataku> revvltn: I use Gentoo
<Minataku> Like hell I'd use *buntu
<evsophomore2009>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<evsophomore2009>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<evsophomore2009>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<evsophomore2009>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<evsophomore2009>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.
<evsophomore2009> i know i know sorry
<revvltn> Minataku: so... still you can't have /boot on LVM
<trakinas> Minataku: so, you are kind of saying: broda, come back to gentoo word! emerge moo forever!
<Minataku> trakinas: Heh
<Minataku> I'm saying I'd be tearing my hair out if I used *buntu
<Gerrit> Hmm
<Minataku> So much so that I'd be tearing out more than the hair on my head, because I'd rip myself bald
<evsophomore2009> Minataku: did you read the problem
<trakinas> Minataku: Im almost bold because my drive simple does not work here. :/
<Minataku> evsophomore2009: Yeah, something is pretty well screwed
<revvltn> trakinas: that's so getting old, nowadays with 2 cores and 4 cores comming, will be the age of Gentoo
<evsophomore2009> Minataku: so you cant help?
<Minataku> evsophomore2009: No, I can't help with that, I'm sorry
<revvltn> Minataku: I am tearing my hair out trying to get / in LVM with Kubuntu
<Minataku> That's a pretty bad error situatiob
<Minataku> *situation
<evsophomore2009> Trakinas: can you help at all?
<trakinas> revvltn: yay! so, next week, gentoo will became, again, the main system here. I can live with the loooong emerge waitings...
<revvltn> it's being a week and I only found a ufly workaround
<Minataku> Something on your system seems screwed up
<revvltn> copy and paste / aftwerwards
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: try re-installing firefox.
<Minataku> trakinas: I can use all my other programs while compiling
<evsophomore2009> Trakinas: done that 3 times
<mtv> i am trying to get sound.  7.04 recognizes my sound card, as it did with dapper.  I had sound with dapper, no sound with 7.04.  Where should i begin to look.  I already looked and made sure alsa-mixer was setup correctly
<Minataku> Very minimal impact
<Minataku> And my system is almost 4 years old now
<revvltn> trakinas: aren't you listening? with an intel dual core emerge let's say firefox teakes like 3 minutes
<trakinas> Minataku: what i meant is: i want to install an app because i need to use it on that momment... buuuuuuuuuuut emerge isnt that quick. :/
<draik> How do I change my KDM theme?
<Minataku> trakinas: You can find and pop in a binary for temporary use
<trakinas> revvltn: ah! but what about tose with 512mb and semprons?
<trakinas> ;] 
<Minataku> There ARE binary repositories for Gentoo, I believe
<shatteredskye> hey all- My Western Digital WDG1U2500 external USB hard drive isn't recognizing when i plug it in
<shatteredskye> any ideas?
<revvltn> trakinas: then it's not Gentoo's fault
<trakinas> Minataku: but i never found them. =(
<revvltn> ok I am about to bounce
<evsophomore2009> So im pretty much screwed out of a good web browser?
<trakinas> revvltn: i know. i never complained about gentoo
<Minataku> shatteredskye: Does it have power too?
<trakinas> i love gentoo.
<Minataku> evsophomore2009: It looks like you might be. File a bug on it, though.
<Minataku> Or rather, check if one exists first
<evsophomore2009> how?
<revvltn> and get LVM for once and for ALL!!
<Minataku> shatteredskye: Please respond only in channel
<revvltn> so what's up with Gentoo users in Kubuntu forums?
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: Im kind of busy now and cant help. :/
<Minataku> shatteredskye: Check dmesg, "dmesg | tail"
<evsophomore2009> Trakinas: okay
<trakinas> i have to go, folks.
<trakinas> cheers!
<Minataku> revvltn: I like to give the advanced Linux edge to the help in here
<Minataku> Though Kubuntu's forced simplicity constantly frustrates me
<revvltn> mm... I see
<shatteredskye> Minataku: sry, i'm a noob, I don't really know what that means
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, try this page there a re several here that may work : http://linux.about.com/od/softbrowser/Linux_Software_Web_Browsers.htm
<revvltn> Minataku: so far I haven't experience simplicity here at all
<Minataku> shatteredskye: Type it into a Konsole session
<shatteredskye> Minataku: oh ok
<Minataku> revvltn: It "just works", that's the simplicity
<draik> How do I remove the usage of GNOME from my session types? I did   'sudo apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove ubuntu-desktop' and it is still there.
<revvltn> I'd rather follow cli instructions that work than GUI install the nobody knows how to help
<Minataku> Of course, anything beyond using it for everyday tasks is a pain in the ass
<Minataku> revvltn: Exactly, because people like us know what we're doing
<shatteredskye> Minataku: want me to paste results?
<Minataku> shatteredskye: Sure
<revvltn> Minataku: I would have to create  an initr image to boot LVM into root
<revvltn> Minataku: will that  be hard?
<revvltn> Minataku: how does that work in untu?
<Minataku> revvltn: I've never used LVM, sorry
<Minataku> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<revvltn> oh man, the you can't call yourself a Gentoo user
<revvltn> sorry
<Minataku> Try that second one
<shatteredskye> Minataku:
<Minataku> revvltn: I don't need LVM
<shatteredskye> [135827.108000]  sdb: Write Protect is off
<Minataku> I have no use for it
<shatteredskye> [135827.108000]  sdb: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00
<shatteredskye> [135827.108000]  sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
<revvltn> Minataku: being there, don't help
<shatteredskye> [135827.108000]  SCSI device sdb: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)
<shatteredskye> [135827.108000]  sdb: Write Protect is off
<shatteredskye> [135827.108000]  sdb: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00
<shatteredskye> [135827.108000]  sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
<shatteredskye> [135827.108000]   sdb: sdb1
<shatteredskye> [135827.116000]  sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb
<shatteredskye> [135827.116000]  sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
<revvltn> wtf?
<Minataku> Aaargh, don't paste in here
<evsophomore2009> =/ there ALL Mozilla Based!!!
<ICM> Whenever I log out, then log back in, I have no cursor.  I mean, when I hover over something, I can see the light shadow or something, so I know my mouse is being moved around and stuff-- but I canont see the actual pointer/cursor/whatever you call it
<Minataku> Anyway, the disk _IS_ recognized
<ICM> I had this problem in Gentoo aswell, and never got it resolved
<Minataku> So there's no problem there
<revvltn> ok, ICM what problem?
<shatteredskye> Minataku: sry, I asked, and I thought u said it was ok?
<Minataku> shatteredskye: You have to use the pastebin
<Minataku> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Gerrit> My video is working, except during the boot phase.
<shatteredskye> Minataku: ok thanks, & sry
<ICM> revvltn basically I see no cursor
<ICM> I don't see the pointer
<Minataku> shatteredskye: It's okay
<alex> hi
<alex> i am new
<revvltn> alex: you mean noob
<draik> Hello, alex.
<alex> and i dont know how to make install
<alex> for exampl flash
<Minataku> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Minataku> There ya go, alex
<draik> revvltn: Why not just... ehh, nevermind
<shatteredskye> Minataku: u said the disk is recognized?
<Minataku> shatteredskye: Yeah, the kernel is okay with it
<Minataku> It's there and ready
<Minataku> Is it using NTFS by chance?
<shatteredskye> Minataku: I guess I'm just used to a window popping up when I plugged in USB flash drives, etc.
<draik> alex: In the terminal, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<ICM> So is there any help for me ever?
<Minataku> shatteredskye: I believe KDE puts an icon on the desktop for it
<evsophomore2009> Minataku: okay so im on Konq, and when i click on (Settings --> Config. Konq --> Plugings --> Scan For New Plugins (it scanned and worked) --> now under "Plugins" it shows Netscape
<Minataku> ICM: That's a pretty weird issue O.o
<evsophomore2009> Minataku: how do i enable it?
<draik> alex: That will install the flash player for your Mozilla/Firefox browser
<Minataku> I'd file a bug with X.org
<ICM> Minataku I know... I can't find ANYTHING on it either
<ICM> This is the same computer I had Gentoo on
<Minataku> ICM: Definitely file a bug
<shatteredskye> Minataku: There is no icon, that's why i was confused. it's FAT32
<Minataku> If it happened on both distros, it's a bug in X11
<Minataku> shatteredskye: Hrm
<Minataku> Bizarre
<ICM> I haven't messed around enough with X11 or anything so
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: do you have device icons enabled for the desktop?
<ICM> it shouldn't be doing that, so I suppose I should be filing a bug
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Thank God you're here
<ICM> but then how does one fix it.. u.u
<Minataku> ICM: Yeah, that's an X11 issue there, definitely file a bug
<yannick_> hello !all how to use skype on kununtu in local my microhone work well but can't make call in skype thanks all
<Minataku> Me, I'm going to set myself on fire and run screaming down the street
<Minataku> j/k
<shatteredskye> Minataku: Yes, because Memory Sticks will show up, as well as CD's
<revvltn> ICM: is this on Gentoo or on Ubuntu?
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: okay so im on Konq, and when i click on (Settings --> Config. Konq --> Plugings --> Scan For New Plugins (it scanned and worked) --> now under "Plugins" it shows Netscape
<Minataku> But all new support tickets go to nosrednaekim
<Minataku> XD
<ICM> this is on Kubuntu, but I had the same issue in Gentoo
<revvltn> ICM are you talking about gpm or X pointer?
<Minataku> evsophomore2009: Sorry, I don't use Konq so I don't know
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: how do i enable flash?
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, yeah that's normal for konq
<draik> How do I remove the usage of GNOME from my session types? I did   'sudo apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove ubuntu-desktop' and it is still there.
<draik> How do I change my KDM theme?
<revvltn> ICM then prolly the problem lies in your computer? Have you tried changing  mouse?
<ICM> revvltn, I don't know what either of those are (sorry, I'm still learning, I've only used Linux for servers before)
<Minataku> The mouse has nothing to do with the X11 pointer
<BluesKaj> did you install flash non free from synaptic
<ICM> KDE *and* Gnome now, and its ONLY when I log out and back in
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: little overwhelmed?
<Minataku> ICM just go file a bug
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: no how do i do that?
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: VERY
<nosrednaekim> lol
<revvltn> ICM otherwise take a look at dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Minataku> Good, BluesKaj is here to help too
<Minataku> Everyone ask them stuff now
<draik> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> My damn wrist hurts X3
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, open synaptic and type flash
<evsophomore2009> i dont have Synaptic?
<Minataku> Heehee, sorry all, just getting a bit overwhelmed here
<Jucato> !changethemes | draik
<ubotu> draik: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<BluesKaj> ok adept
<Minataku> I need to relax a bit
<darkrift> q: how do i use apt-get to install teh latest beta of firefox? (is it possible?)
<Minataku> Jucato! You too! Hooray!
<evsophomore2009> oh okay
<Jucato> O.o
<Minataku> Now other people can answer questions
<Minataku> lol
<Jucato> just woke up....
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: shatteredskye: so whats the deal? the memory stick mounts but doesn't tell anyone?
<revvltn> ok gotta bounce
<Minataku> Jucato: I was fielding, like, 5 at once earlier
<Jucato> heh
<darkrift> ill give you guys props
<ICM> revvltn, dmesg says some stuff about
<darkrift> you hand out tons of help in here
<Minataku> I dunno, it's possible that KDE isn't picking up the insertion
<darkrift> i always feel bad asking because you are already answering 10 q's at once
<shatteredskye> Minataku: correct, except it's an external hdd, rather than a memory stick
<Minataku> Heh
<revvltn> ICM: there you go!! keep digging eventually you'll sort it out
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, choose flashplayer-nonfree and flashplugin-nonfree and install them
<Minataku> shatteredskye: Right, same difference, though
<shatteredskye> Minataku: I figured
<ICM> er, revvltn, says some stuff about **WARNING* I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 0 at 0:05.0]  forgot to specify phyiscal device: fix it!'
<yannick_> how to make call oin skype in local microphone is working well but c'ant make call in skype!thanks!
<Jucato> BluesKaj: there's no flashplayer-nonfree
<Minataku> shatteredskye: Try pulling it out, wait, oh, 20 seconds, plug it back in
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: is it listed in your /etc/f...crap whats that name?
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: fstab
<revvltn> ICM also try other mice and find out if they give the same bahavioir, you know to narrow down the causes
<BluesKaj> is there flashplugin-nonfree?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... shatteredskye is you HD listed in your /etc/fstab?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: yes
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: there is only one option "flashplugin-nonfree
<Minataku> The mouse has nothing to do with X not displaying a pointer
<Jucato> evsophomore2009: yep. that one
<ICM> revvltn the problem isn't in the mouse its with X11 I think, I can make the selective box and stuff on the desktop
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: umm, I don't know?  srry.. newbie =/
<BluesKaj> ok , then install it
<Minataku> ICM: It is with X11
<revvltn> bye the way please answe me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476871
<evsophomore2009> but i dont see flashplayer-nonfree
<ICM> its as if its calling for 'blah.cur' as my cursor
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<evsophomore2009> and its already installed
<Minataku> Like I said, ICM, go file a bug, I think Xorg has a Bugzilla
<ICM> but everything in blah.cur is transparent
<revvltn> ICM then make sure you have the proper mouse driver in Xorg
<BluesKaj> doesn't matter evsophomore2009 , the plugin is for the browser anyway
<Minataku> As for the reason, it'll probably lie in the Xorg.log
<revvltn> ICM is this a laptop or Desktop?
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: so since its already installed....
<BluesKaj> theo the player is for the desktop
<ICM> proper mouse driver... this is as generic of a mouse as you can get
<ICM> desktop revvltn
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: (blush) umm
<revvltn> is it USB mouse or PS/2?
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: yeah?
<ICM> its PS/2
<revvltn> ICM still you should double check
<revvltn> and check gpm
<Minataku> ICM: If you're currently missing the cursor, check /var/log/Xorg.log
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: I'm sorry I don't know how to do that
<alex> if i make right klik on the program and open it with adapter it will start the install?
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: I get pastebin
* Jucato checks his pocket... nope... no mouse cursor here...
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: so i did a "reinstall" so should i re-start my computyer?
<Admiral_Chicago> evsophomore2009: no need
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: "cat /etc/fstab" and paste the output in pastebin
* Jucato tries to scroll  up for evsophomore2009's problem...
<BluesKaj> just relogin, evsophomore2009
<ICM> um, /var/log/Xorg.log doesn't exist Minataku
* CliffJumper just did a source dpk-buildpkg of openssh....  the gentoo fan in him just got excited!
<Minataku> ICM: One sec
<nosrednaekim> its /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<draik> Thank you, Jucato. As always, you are there when I need answers.
<Jucato> draik: you're just lucky :)
<ICM> ah, found it Minataku... /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Minataku> Yeah, sorry
<CliffJumper> *dpkg-buildpkg
<draik> Jucato: I will BRB. I'm going to check out the new KDM.
<Minataku> Like I said, I'm a bit frazzled right now
<evsophomore2009> Okay brb
<ICM> it has a bucn hf ostuff that I don't understand :)
<ICM> Could not init font path element... a few of those.. but thats font
<draik> Jucato: Nope. I still have GDM
<Minataku> ICM: Yeah, just look in there for things with (EE) or (WW) or whatever
<ICM> theres a few things with (EE)
<Minataku> There's an explanation of the (xx) codes
<Jucato> draik: er... I thought you were asking about KDM themes...
<draik> Jucato: I changed from GDM to KDM; sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ICM> well, its (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
<ICM> I have no serial ports
<Minataku> Ignore that
<nosrednaekim> draik: and i assume you selected KDM?
<draik> I did
<Jucato> draik: and? it still uses GDM at login?
<Minataku> It's lunacy based on the default *buntu configuration
<nosrednaekim> draik: you have to restrt the x sever
<draik> Jucato: Yes
* revvltn injexts a dose of Tekhno!!!
<draik> nosrednaekim: I did
<Minataku> ICM: Look for various (EE) and (WW) lines
<ICM> theres a bunch of (II), including XINPUT: Adding extended input device "[blablahblah] " (type: Wacom [blahblahblah] 
<draik> nosrednaekim: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: nope didnt work
<nosrednaekim> draik: how?
<nosrednaekim> draik: oh ok... that does it.
<evsophomore2009> blueskaj; heres what it says on myspace " Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Click here to get the latest flash player.:
<Jucato> draik: hm...
<draik> Jucato: Got me too
<Admiral_Chicago> evsophomore2009: install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jucato> evsophomore2009: did you turn on javascript too?
<nosrednaekim> draik: try a reboot?
<Jucato> draik: hold on a sec..
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26057/
<Admiral_Chicago> and please don't use Myspace...that site sucks.. :)
<Minataku> Holy crap, I haven't updated X11 in over a year
<nosrednaekim> thank you
<Jucato> draik: can you check if kdm or gdm is running?
<evsophomore2009> Jucato: how do i turn on Javascript/
<ICM> Minataku, (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "256x256"; removing.
<yannick_> hello! all !how to record my microphone he work well but can't record it or call with skype thanks !!
<ICM> and thats the only WW line in it
<Jucato> evsophomore2009: Tools menu -> HTML Settings -> Javascript
<draik> Jucato: How do you want me to check
<Minataku> ICM: Ignore all those "No valid modes" ones
<Minataku> Ah
<Jucato> draik: are you in KDE now? Press Ctrl+Esc
<Minataku> ICM: Try !!, ?? and NI
<draik> Jucato: Also, I did --->  sudo apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove ubuntu-desktop
<evsophomore2009> Jucato: yep its enabled
<ICM> Minataku, none with !!, ?? or NI
<evsophomore2009> Admiral_Chicago: its already installed
<Jucato> evsophomore2009: btw, what version of Kubuntu are you on?
<draik> Jucato: I pressed CTRL+ESC and got the ProcessTable
<revvltn> ICM the mouse driver in /etc/X/xorg.config should be uncommented meaning WITHOUT # symbol in front, check which one is yours
<Jucato> draik: yep. now look for kdm or gdm
<Admiral_Chicago> evsophomore2009: you need to have Konqueror seach for the plugin
<ICM> revvltn the mouse is working fine
<ICM> its just not displaying the cursor
<draik> Jucato: GDM
<evsophomore2009> Jucato: Kubuntu Fiesty Fauwn 7.03 or somthing
<evsophomore2009> the new on
<evsophomore2009> *one
<Minataku> ICM: Huh... you've got a definite X11 bug
<Minataku> Submit it
<Jucato> draik: hm...
<Jucato> evsophomore2009: ah ok...
<ICM> gret, why am I the one that has to find the bug :/
<Minataku> Haha
<Minataku> ICM: It's not that bad
<evsophomore2009> Admiral_Chicago: How do i have Konq search for the plugin
<Minataku> I've had worse bugs
<Minataku> Kernel bugs
<Jucato> ICM: did you change mouse cursor themes recently?
<Minataku> Well, bug
<Gerrit> When I installed kubuntu, I was unable to do so with the graphical installation. After installing about 90% of the packages, the installation just stopped and left an unbootable system (no boot loader). The live CD had become unusable too: every attempt to access the ramdisk resulted in many errors: "SquashFS: unable to read...". It sounds like a hardware problem to me, but I don't understand what kind of hardware problem it can be.
<ICM> Jucato no, fresh install today
<Minataku> ICM: I believe Xorg is at www.x.org
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: ok, I have no clue.
<Jucato> he could also try filing a bug in launchpad
<Minataku> Jucato: It's happened on a Gentoo system too
<Gerrit> It seems as if the installation procedure was over-writing the ramdisk and over-writing itself, thus making the system unbootable and unusable. The problem did not arise in the text-mode installation (that's how I installed a working copy of Kubuntu)
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: oh, it's ok - thank you for trying
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: hey... at least it mounts..lol
<Minataku> ICM: Oh, is there no mouse cursor even in the login screen?
<Jucato> Minataku: on his system?
<Minataku> Jucato: Yeah, on his
<Gerrit> I have resolved the problem, so it is not really important anymore, but: does anyone have a clue what might have been going on?
<Jucato> hm... ok...
<draik> Jucato: Any idea? I thought that by switching from GDM to KDM and uninstalling Ubuntu-desktop it would be resolved
<draik> I guess not
<Minataku> One system, the bug has manifested in both Gentoo and Kubuntu for him
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: bad CD sounds like
<revvltn> omG!!
<Jucato> draik: the first one should have worked. uninstalling ubuntu-desktop would have done nothing.
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: The media check claimed the CD was okay.
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: does that mean I can still access the files?
<Admiral_Chicago> open up konqueror. look for tools and find the plugin section
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a scan button
<Gerrit> Is it possible that the media check claims the CD to be okay, even if it is not?
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, on konq /settings /configure konq/plugins/ click on scan for new plugins
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know where i don't use Konqeror
<Gerrit> I suppose it does something like a checksum?
<draik> Jucato: It also didn't remove GNOME from my session selection
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: yes, probably, if I remember correctly Minataku said it was mounting
<Minataku> Not mounting
<Minataku> The kernel was seeing it
<Jucato> draik: yes. because GNOME is still installed.
<Minataku> And setting up dev entries and such
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: i just did that 7 minutes ago
<ICM> This happened in Gentoo with Gnome
<evsophomore2009> and it found a plugin for Netscape
<Minataku> ICM: Oh, is there no mouse cursor even in the login screen?
<ICM> and now Kubuntu (with KDE, obviously)
<nosrednaekim> but not... mounting...
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: In fact, when I first got this problem, I checked the CD and it had errors. I then burned another CD (at lower speed) and checked it. It had no errors. To my surprise, the installation problem remained.
<ICM> Minataku, lemme check
<draik> Jucato: And how do I remove GNOME?
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: hmm... well did it finally work?
<ICM> Minataku, correct, there is none at the login screen
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: The kernel will report on device attachment
<Minataku> ICM: X11 bug
<draik> Jucato: Actually, I think I will reinstall Ubuntu-desktop
<Minataku> Period.
<Jucato> draik: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: Yes, it did, by using the alternative installation (text mode)
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: but woun't auto mount it.
<ICM> BAhhh, I shall report it where I found out how
<Gerrit> So it's not really important anymore
<Minataku> You'll have to file a bug at www.x.org
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: ok.
<Minataku> And keep up with it
<Jucato> draik: ok... sorry I forgot how to change from KDM to GDM or vice-versa
<Minataku> They'll probably be asking you for info and such
<Gerrit> but I'm curious if it is a hardware problem, a software problem, a media problem, or a combination thereof
<ICM> my.. info
<draik> Jucato: It's ok. You are trying
<ICM> I'm not giving them much more than my name :p
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: still sounds like a media problem to me.
<Minataku> ICM: About the system and such
<Minataku> Just things they need, no personal data
<ICM> heh, okay.
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: Even though the media check claimed the CD was allright?
<Minataku> Debug info and logs and such to help them track the problem
<evsophomore2009> forget it, im sick of these stupid codes on Kubutnu, i want windows again
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: maybe. maybe it downloaded wrong.
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: It didn't download wrong: I did an md5sum and it was correct.
<ICM> Fixing bugs
<ICM> Bugs assigned to the pseudo-user xorg-team@lists.x.org need someone to take ownership of them. If you feel qualified to fix the bug, feel free to take ownership of the bug by reassigning it to yourself.
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: ok... well then I have no idea
<ICM> (from the XOrg site)
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: Neither do I.
<Minataku> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/
<Gerrit> Nor does my father, who is quite knowledgeable also
<Minataku> ICM: Section 4
<Gerrit> It was just very weird
<Minataku> Not Section 5.5
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: is there a way to manually mount the ex-hdd?
<ICM> okay, now I feel stupid
<Minataku> shatteredskye: Yes
<Minataku> ICM: Don't
<Minataku> I clicked 5.5 first too
<Minataku> XD
<ICM> hhe :)
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: what's the device called byt the kernel? the /dev/X name
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: /dev/sdb1
<Minataku> I remember it from earlier
<alex> the adapt manager shows me all the time a messege <<The APT Database could not be openedThis may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem.Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.>
<Gerrit> md5sum correct, media check correct, no prior hardware problems experiences, and then this. And FC7 installation failed as well. Weird.
<shatteredskye> good thing Minataku remembers... =S
<alex> what should i do?
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<Jucato> !adeptfix | alex
<ubotu> alex: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Minataku> Type what nosrednaekim said
<Minataku> Then see all your files in /mnt
<yannick_> how to record a microphone is work well but can't record it or make call in skype
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: I put the command in, but didn't get any output
<nosrednaekim> thats fine
<shatteredskye> ok
<BluesKaj> wel evsophomore2009 , i still think you need to DL and install the latest flashplayer..I think since it's written for kde then it'll run on Konq
<nosrednaekim> now do "cd /mnt"
<Jucato> BluesKaj: browser plugins don't have to be written for a specific browser in order to work. they all follow a single common format
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: "bash: cd: /mnt: Permission denied"
<Minataku> Heh
<Gerrit> gn
<mordaunt> what's a good newsreader for kde?
<Jucato> evsophomore2009: have you tried other Flash sites? like Youtube?
<Jucato> mordaunt: knode? (akregator for feeds)
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: errr... do "sudo bash" and then "cd /mnt"
<Minataku> Jucato: evsophomore2009 would use other things, but Gecko crashes on him with an X11 error
<crdlb> nosrednaekim, sudo -i
<Minataku> "BadMatch", specifically
<Jucato> Minataku: hmm....
<nosrednaekim> whats the i do?
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: ok... sorry, i''m trying to pick stuff up as i go
<Minataku> shatteredskye: One sec
<Minataku> Let me give you a piece from my /etc/fstab
<Minataku> Just paste it into yours
<crdlb> nosrednaekim, the same as sudo bash without being quite as evil
<Jucato> !pastebin | shatteredskye
<ubotu> shatteredskye: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> crdlb: heh ev1l h4xx0r is my name
<Minataku>   /dev/sdb1              /mnt      auto            noauto,user        0   0
<Minataku> Stick that in your fstab
<Minataku> Then type "sudo umount /dev/sdb1"
<Minataku> Then type "mount /dev/sdb1" WITHOUT SUDO
<alex> do you know a easer way?
<Jucato> alex: what do you mean?
<shatteredskye> Minataku: trying now, thanks, sec
<Minataku> After that, type "sudo chown /mnt <your linux username>:users"
<alex> i could not aderstend how to solve the problem
<Minataku> So if you log in to Linux with the name shatteredskye, it's "sudo chown /mnt shatteredskye:users"
<Jucato> alex: just type the commands in Konsole
<alex> yes i did that
<alex> after that what?
<Minataku> This should make the mountpoint yours, and all the files inside yours
<Jucato> alex: try running Adept again
<Minataku> Hopefully
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> If not I've got a fix for that too
<ICM> Minataku...
<ICM> I think Kubuntu just made a bloody liar out of me
<ICM> its working now
<Minataku> ICM: Heh
<ICM> you know that was going to happen as soon as I ask in #xorg
<Minataku> It's still a bug nonetheless, it would seem
<Minataku> The fact that it took this long to show up
<alex> it didnt start
<Jucato> alex: what happened when you ran "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<Minataku> shatteredskye: If you ever have more things you need to mount, that can be taken care of as well, but for now what we've got set up is fine
<shatteredskye> Minataku: theres a bunch of other stuff like [UUID: numbers]  before each device line similar to the one u gave me
<alex> a list apears
<Minataku> shatteredskye: Don't worry about it
<shatteredskye> can I pastebin my fstab, and you can modify it, Minataku?  I'm just not sure, sorry
<Minataku> If you want to make it UUID-based, that could be possible, but the device name will do just fine
<Minataku> shatteredskye: Just paste in the line I gave you as is
<shatteredskye> at the end?
<Minataku> Yeah
<shatteredskye> k
<Jucato> alex: what does the list say? can you use pastebin the output?
<Jucato> !pastebin | alex
<ubotu> alex: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Minataku> After that, chown /mnt before mounting it
<darkrift> anyone know where windows firefox stores its favorites? i need to import a few (manually)
<Minataku> Before should work fine too, though
<shatteredskye> Minataku: I opended it in Kate, and can't save the new fstab cuz I asume I'm not logged in as root
<Minataku> shatteredskye: Run Kate via kdesu
<shatteredskye> ok
<nosrednaekim> "kdesu kate /etc/fstab"
<shatteredskye> thank you
<alex> i think that i past it
<Minataku> np
<Minataku> Oh
<Minataku> Sorry, I've become a bit tired
<Minataku> XD
<bene> whats the command to list all running jobs?
<nosrednaekim> lol... trying to steal my glory?
<alex> can anyone plz help me with that problem?
<bene> ha sry just came in
<Jucato> bene: "top"
<bene> thx
<Jucato> alex: where did you paste it?
<Jucato> !patience | alex
<ubotu> alex: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Nah, just screwing up like usual XD
<nosrednaekim> heh.
<lolopop> hi
<lolopop> does LVM take an inordinate ammount of time to set it up?
<shatteredskye> Minataku: got a bunch of error msgs in konsole when kdesu'ing kate - i assume that's my cd drive that's not plugged in?
<alex> sorry but i am tring to aderstend how linux are "thinking"
<lolopop> before I tried to set them individually and took a while
<Minataku> shatteredskye: As long as it runs, we don't care XD
<bene> how do you kill an unresponsive app? i have ClanBomber runner and it just hung.
<shatteredskye> Minataku: XD?
<lolopop> now I had them ready and made Altenrate CD to activate them and the screen is BLUE
<lolopop> BSOD
<Jucato> bene: killall <processname>
<lolopop> na mean?
<Minataku> shatteredskye: As long as Kate launches, who cares about the errors? XD
<draik> Jucato: Should I be worried that the ubuntu-desktop install has stopped at "gtkhtml3.8" for about 15 mintues?
<draik> Jucato: Not so much stopped as I think "frozen"
<Jucato> alex: where did you paste the output of sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<shatteredskye> Minataku: XD represents that philosophy? "as long as it runs"?
<Jucato> draik: I would be worried.. but I don't know what that is
<Minataku> Oh
<Minataku> XD is an emoticon
<Minataku> Sorry
<Minataku> X3
<Minataku> That's another emoticon
<Jucato> alex, bene: please keep the questions in here. thanks
<alex> at a page that ubuto gave me up
<shatteredskye> haha it's ok, i'm a dumbass
<Minataku> Similar in meaning to XD
<Minataku> shatteredskye: We all are sometimes X3
<bene> ok
<Jucato> alex: ok try pasting in http://rafb.net/paste
<bene> i dont know the processname of ClanBomber, so i cant use the kill command
<Jucato> bene: press Ctrl+Esc to launch the process table, and look for anything that resembles clan bomber's name
<Jucato> select it and click on kill
<alex> did you find it
<alex> ?
<bene> thank you
<draik> Jucato: What does "sudo dpkg --configure -a" do?
<bene> yea
<Jucato> alex: no. you have to give me back the link to what you pasted.
* Jucato is not a mind reader
<draik> Jucato: Sure could have fooled me some times
<Jucato> hehe
<alex> http://rafb.net/p/og5JzV17.html
<nosrednaekim> thats just his disclaimer
<alex> sorry
<Jucato> draik: dpkg --configure -a, in plain words, tries to pick up where dpkg/apt left when it crashed or was abruptly stopped
<Jucato> alex: just do "sudo dpkg --configure -a" please?
<draik> nosrednaekim: I should probably have the same disclaimer when I'm at work doing Tech Support. I get some OVERLY VAGUE and WAAAAAAAAAAAY OBSCURE references to "I am retarded, but I'm sure you know that since I can't spell correctly and much less formulate a statement with inteligence past a sponge"
<alex> do i have to make space betwin dpkg and --?
<draik> Jucato: I only ask because I was asked to do so when I stopped the install of ubuntu-desktop.
<draik> alex: yes
<Jucato> alex: type it exactly as I gave it, just without double quotes
<ehc> do I need more than the default drivers on kubuntu to run higher resolutions with a Nvidia GeForce Fx card?
<draik> alex: sudo SPACE dpkg SPACE --configure SPACE -a
<nosrednaekim> ehc: what do you mean by "higher"
<alex> stil nothink
<darkrift> anyone know where windows firefox stores its favorites? i need to import a few (manually)
<shatteredskye> Minataku: upon trying to mount the ex-hdd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26059/
<draik> ehc: I have an nVidia GeForce FX 5700LE... VERY happy with the default from Kubuntu. But it doesn't hurt to get the unofficial stuff, too.
<Minataku> shatteredskye: Heh
<ehc> nosrednaekim, I am only getting up 1024x768 on a monitor that has up 1280x1024
<draik> darkrift: Yeah. One sec
<Minataku> You just forgot to hit enter at the end of the line
<darkrift> cool
<darkrift> ive searched google, but not much luck
<Minataku> But it's mounted
<shatteredskye> oh ok
<Minataku> Try ls /mnet
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> /mnt
<Jucato> alex: no output?
<alex> no
<bene> how do you check what graphics card you have?
<lolopop> OMG!!! 20 mins no kidding reading my LVM set up!!!
<ehc> draik, that is the same card I have, but I am not able to change the resolution above 1024x768 with the default drivers in "Monitor & Display"
<shatteredskye> Minataku: it's listing some files i recognized from the hdd
<Jucato> alex: try this command: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<lolopop> I am seriously considering lodging a BUG complain about Alternate CD
<Jucato> bene: lspci | grep -i vga
<draik> ehc: I have 1280x1024
<Minataku> shatteredskye: DING DING DING
<Minataku> Enjoy
* Jucato goes to grab some breakfast and drink meds
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: it will automatically try to mount on boot though, Minataku will that make it stall?
<Minataku> It shouldn't
<alex> http://rafb.net/p/QzgPsP44.html
<Minataku> If it's not there on boot, it'll just bitch
<Minataku> If it IS there on boot, it'll mount
<alex> and stil dont work
<Minataku> Actually, no
<Minataku> It won't even try to mount it on boot
<Minataku> Sorry
<Minataku> That's what noauto is for
<Minataku> It has to be mounted manually
<nosrednaekim> ah ok.
<Minataku> And by name
<Minataku> mount -a won't do it either
<Jucato> alex: at least now I know why
<beetle_> #ubuntu-fr
<ealtorfer> Hey everyone.
<nosrednaekim> hmmm well make sure shatteredskye knows what to do
<Minataku> He seems to
<shatteredskye> =)
<shatteredskye> =(
<Minataku> "mount /dev/sdb1" isn't hard to remember, either
<Minataku> lol
<ealtorfer> Darkrift, did you get an answer to your question about Firefox favorites?
<Jucato> alex: "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" <--- that will run Kate with administrator privileges and open the sources.list file
<Jucato> alex: then delete the first line, which you shouldn't have added in the first place.
<shatteredskye> Minataku, nosrednaekim: ok so what's the scoop?
<Minataku> shatteredskye: If you want to mount it
<shatteredskye> I need to type that in every time I log in?
<Minataku> You have to type "mount /dev/sdb1"
<Minataku> shatteredskye: How often do you do that?
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: is it always attached to your computer>
<nosrednaekim> *?
<shatteredskye> yeah
<Minataku> Not log in, just every reboot
<shatteredskye> it has al my music, etc. on it
<Minataku> It's mounted until you reboot
<nosrednaekim> lets make it auto, chall we?
<nosrednaekim> *shall
<shatteredskye> pleeeaase
<shatteredskye> I would appreciate the help
<draik> darkrift: Still need the location?
<Minataku> I wouldn't make it automatic
<shatteredskye> ?
<shatteredskye> y nt?
<Jucato> alex: that should fix things. ok need to go now
<Minataku> The fact that he can use it as not-root is that he mounted it
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: what happens if its not there?
<Minataku> Though he does own the directory
<Minataku> So I suppose you can try
<alex> w8
<alex> i cnot aderstend somethinki
<Minataku> To make it mount automatically, just remove the "noauto,"
<shatteredskye> from, fstab?
<Minataku> Yeah
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: yes
<shatteredskye> ok
<Minataku> While you're there, go to the end of the file and hit enter
<alex> i wrote /etc/apt/sources.list and then what?
<Minataku> That'll get rid of that warning
<shatteredskye> ok, thx
<nosrednaekim> Bye all! I really had better go.
<Minataku> np
<shatteredskye> it's not letting me open fstab now
<shatteredskye> gr
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: kdesu?
<shatteredskye> yeah
<nosrednaekim> "kdesu kate /etc/fstab"?
<nosrednaekim> whats the error?
<shatteredskye> it's hanging in the konsole after 3 error msgs, which used to pop up 5 times then prompt pswd anyway
<Minataku> In that case
<shatteredskye> oh wait
<Minataku> "sudo nano -w /etc/fstab"
<draik> darkrift: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\
<nosrednaekim> I've had kdesu do weird things like that
<draik> You can do a search for the bookmarks from there, since it depends if you want the default or those specific to a certain date
<shatteredskye> weird
<lolopop> should I set the time to UTC? or what?
<draik> darkrift: I'm sorry, here is the exact location....
<lolopop> yes no
<lolopop> UTC ?
<NickPresta> lolopop, whichever you prefer. You're the one that has to read it and put up with it :)
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: is kate working now?
<shatteredskye> Minataku, nosrednaekim: is it weird that auto and noauto were on the same line in that last line of fstab?
<lolopop> hello?
<shatteredskye> i'm in nano
<draik> darkrift: C:\Documents and Settings/***USER***/Application Data/Mozilla/Firefox/Profiles/***FF_USER***.default/bookmarkbackups
<nosrednaekim> make sure you enalrged your terminal all the way... line overflow and such
<shatteredskye> I dunno, Minataku did write the line for me
<shatteredskye> =)
<shatteredskye> hehe
<nosrednaekim> heh
<Minataku> shatteredskye: It's fine
<lolopop> all of a sudden this is silent
<Minataku> The "auto" is a different field
<psygrass> hi i am new to kde..i am trying to install new style or theme...when i run ./configure i got errors that i don't totally get it (C++ preprocessor) ..what am i missing here?
<Minataku> It's the filesystem type
<Minataku> Just leave it as auto, easier that way
<nosrednaekim> psygrass: you need build-essential
<nosrednaekim> psygrass: and what theme are you tring to install? chances are, its already prepackaged
<Minataku> You just want to take out the "noauto," part, leave "user"
<Minataku> And then save the file
<Minataku> nano puts a newline at the end automatically
<psygrass> i tried many...domino, kore..
<shatteredskye> Minataku: done
<lolopop> could anyone help me with Deciding whether to set the time UTC or not?
<shatteredskye> Minataku: now what?
<Minataku> shatteredskye: That's it
<Minataku> Sit back and enjoy
<psygrass> sorry noob here......... what is build essential?:)
<nosrednaekim> psygrass: source code complilers and such
<psygrass> do i get them from synaptic?
<nosrednaekim> psygrass: yeah, thtough the meta package "build-essential"
<shatteredskye> Minataku: It's Showing "Mydrive(mnt)" icon on the desktop, when I click it it says: Unable to enter file:///mnt. You do not have access rights to this location."
<psygrass> k..found them..thanx
<nosrednaekim> bye all!
<wes> hey good night, somebody knows install the soundboard VIA AC97 on ubuntu gnome?
<BluesKaj> I'm having a mountpointy confilict with hda1 and cdrom on /media ..where should I mount the dvdwriter ?
<draik> How do I change the font size of my login? The password asterisks are about the size of blood drops
<Minataku> shatteredskye: Aaargh
<Minataku> shatteredskye: Try "sudo chown shatteredskye:users /mnt"
<shatteredskye> k
<Minataku> That should make you the owner
<darkrift> how do i install windows media player codecs for firefox?
<darkrift> and ty by the way draik
<shatteredskye> Minataku: maybe I need to restart to get fstab to re-register the device or something? Cuz I entered ur line and got output, but still can't open it
<ealtorfer> http://port25.technet.com/pages/windows-media-player-firefox-plugin-download.aspx
<ealtorfer> Darkrift, take a look at that link
<draik> !restricted | darkrift
<ubotu> darkrift: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Minataku> shatteredskye: Aaargh, I don't think so, but I'm completely out of help juice for the night >.<
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm tapped
<draik> darkrift: you're welcome. I had an issue with Totem playing my online streams (mms://URL..."
<shatteredskye> Minataku: oh, no prob at all, thanks so much for your help- I really appreciate it =)
<Minataku> I remember I had to do some fancy bending to get mine working perfectly for my non-root user
<draik> I can get you the link to use mozilla-mplayer for your streaming audio/video
<shatteredskye> Minataku: ok.  I'll bug the rest of these guys and see what they can do, thanks again
<draik> darkrift: http://zerlinna.blogweb.de/archives/73-Watching-Video-streams-mms-and-rtsp-protocol.html
<draik> Hope that helps
<a-865> how long should hardware detection phase of feisty installation take?
<jerkface> no more than an hour
<ealtorfer> Wow--an hour?
<jerkface> i might have made that up ;)
<ealtorfer> Hopefully.
<ealtorfer> That would be a long time for hardware detection. ;)
<Minataku> shatteredskye: No problem and good luck
<Minataku> ^^
<shatteredskye> quick bash question: how do i copy myfile.blah from current directory to my home directory?
<ealtorfer> cp ______ ______ ?
<shatteredskye> Minataku: cheers
<shatteredskye> !
<ealtorfer> Did that work for you, shatteredsk?
<khammlyon> hi
<alex> adept always shows a messege http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26060/ what should i do?
<khammlyon> holy!!!
<khammlyon> I did a command install and it's bare bones!!!
<shatteredskye> ealtorfer: the ext-hdd thing?
<ealtorfer> cp filename /home/username/ ?
<khammlyon> what's KDE's package?
<ealtorfer> No, shatteredsk, the file copy.
<shatteredskye> oh ok, thank you - i thought u were listening in on the long-winded schpiel we had trying to get myexternal HDD to work
<draik> khammlyon: That is a bit too vague. What do you mean by "kde's package"?
<khammlyon> what's the main KDE desktop package?
<ealtorfer> Oh. I was reading about that, too, shatteredsk
<khammlyon> draik: I don't even have X
<khammlyon> draik: the main Desktop Managere
<draik> khammlyon: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<shatteredskye> easltorfer: yeah, frustrating, still haven't got it
<khammlyon> oh thanks
<shatteredskye> lemme try copy thouh
<draik> you're welcome
<ealtorfer> shatteredsk: let me know if I can do something to help with the external HD. I wasn't paying close attention though so you'd have to explain.
<khammlyon> draik: something is wrong, it wants to install from the CD
<khammlyon> I wanna install of the website
<draik> khammlyon: It's shouldn't ask for the CD.
<khammlyon> draik: well it is
<draik> what happens when you do 'apt-cache search kubuntu-desktop'?
<khammlyon> how do I configure the mirrors Universe and so on?
<shatteredskye> ealtorfer: ok thanks, although i think i'm pretty burnt out from it and ready to give up for the nite
<shatteredskye> I appreciate the offer though! thanks
<draik> khammlyon: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ealtorfer> No problem shatteredsk
<khammlyon> draik: it gives me a description
<draik> khammlyon: Good. Then it **should** get it from the net
<francesco> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<draik> khammlyon: Wait... Did you get Ubuntu from the LiveCD or the Alternative CD?
<khammlyon> it says Media change: please insert the disc labeled Kubuntu 7.04 Fiesta Fawn etc...
<khammlyon> Alternative CD, and then I did the command line installation
<draik> The Alternative CD install may need the CD for installs
<draik> I did the Live CD install. You need the CD
<khammlyon> w00t
<khammlyon> for ALL install?
<khammlyon> for ever?
<khammlyon> yo this is weird
<shatteredskye> ealtorfer: I'm denied permission from my /mnt directory
<shatteredskye> is that weird?
<khammlyon> when will I be able to do off line?
<ealtorfer> shatteredsk, did you try chowning the directory?
<shatteredskye> don't know how... =/
<shatteredskye> sorry, i'm a noob, btw if u haven't discerned haha
<ealtorfer> shatteredsk, take a look at http://www.computerhope.com/unix/uchown.htm
<rathel> It's kind of wierd on linux when you restart, things can go weird.. My login screen is now huge I have to scroll around to see my login information, but my desktop after login appears just fine, what happened and how do I fix it? lol Thanks!
<shatteredskye> ealtorfer: thanks
<ealtorfer> No worries. I'm not really a daily Linux user...I am a sysadmin though.
<shatteredskye> ealtorfer: oh ok, cool
<khammlyon> oh man I shudva update first!! now I will have old an new packages mixed up
<draik> khammlyon: All "apt-get install" are online because it goes to the servers with the packages.
<khammlyon> draik: it's odd it needs the CD to access online
<khammlyon> weird
<khammlyon> anyways it's doin it doint it doin it now
<theshado1> is there any way I can fix the problem where when I try to launch and application I get "KLauncher could not be reached via DCOP" w/out restarting?
<draik> khammlyon: I agree, but I didn't compile the CD
<khammlyon> lol ok
<khammlyon> draik: at least I am happy now I am getting this going finnally
<draik> khammlyon: But if I did, I would have put some logic into it... "Hmm... I should make 'apt-get' available without the CD for when khammlyon decides he is going to need it..." LOL
<shatteredskye> ealtorfer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26061/
<shatteredskye> =(
<rathel> Hello.
<ealtorfer> Oh
<ealtorfer> Wait a second.
<shatteredskye> ?
<draik> Jucato: Did you scare off alex?
* nosrednaekim tries to envision Jucato as a Big Bad Wolf
<draik> nosrednaekim: Or as Morpheus giving alex the choice between the pills... I guess she decided to return to the life with lies
<nosrednaekim> and virus's?
* draik thinks alex should have followed it down to the rabbit hole
<ealtorfer> Shatteredsk: try ls -l /mnt/ ?
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<ealtorfer> Can you paste the result of that shatteredsk? I think it's correct syntax.
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: still not working?
<shatteredskye> no =(
<shatteredskye> ealtorfer: "permission denied"
<ealtorfer> ls -l /
<khammlyon> OMG why do I want gujarati and mlaylam fonts!!!
<a-865> how long should hardware detection phase of feisty installation take?
<khammlyon> arphic-ukai fonts? WTF??!!
<ehc> shatteredskye, try "sudo ls -l /"
<ealtorfer> a-865: not very long...less than a half hour
<rathel> It's kind of wierd on linux when you restart, things can go weird.. My login screen is now huge I have to scroll around to see my login information, but my desktop after login appears just fine, what happened and how do I fix it? lol Thanks!
<khammlyon> devanagari??
<khammlyon> oriya?
<shatteredskye> ech: the sudo ls worked
<shatteredskye> ealtorfer: worked
<khammlyon> telugu??? WTF??!! I clearly set everything to ENGLISH
<ealtorfer> shatteredsk: What were the results? Can you paste the line?
<shatteredskye> * ehc: worked
<ealtorfer> shatteredsk: I think you need to do a chmod on that directory
<ealtorfer> shatteredsk: At least in Windows, you can own a folder but not have access to it until you mod the ACLs
<nosrednaekim> rathel: thats why you aren't supposed to restart ;)
<rathel> nosrednaekim: Well, to bad.
<shatteredskye> ealtorfer: sry, u want the output of what?
<ealtorfer> of the ls -l
<ealtorfer> it should've included permissions to the directories
<rathel> Now how do I fix the problem?
<shatteredskye> for /
<shatteredskye> ?
<ealtorfer> Yes please
<shatteredskye> k
<draik> rathel: I'm on the same boat with you. The asterisks for my password are about the same size as a blood drop
<nosrednaekim> rathel: I was kidding.
<rathel> draik: lol We have to find away off this boat I say.
<draik> rathel: No GUI?
<shatteredskye> ealtorfer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26062/
<rathel> draik: I use the GUI login, it's just freaking huge, I have to scroll my mouse to see where I can type in my login information.
<draik> rathel: TTY login, gain access and then "startx"
<ealtorfer> shatteredsk: sudo chmod o=rwx /mnt should help
<ealtorfer> Syntax might be wrong
<ealtorfer> but it looks close
<draik> I had that issue. It somehow went away. Now, the font size for my password is huge. The username is ok, but the password asterisks are HUGE
<shatteredskye> k, sec
<a-865> ealtorfer: nothing has happened for over half an hour :(
<khammlyon> ok I did it
<khammlyon> I am in
<khammlyon> in KDE
<rathel> draik: TTY?
<draik> rathel: I had that issue. It somehow went away. Now, the font size for my password is huge. The username is ok, but the password asterisks are HUGE
<khammlyon> what to do from here?
<draik> rathel: No. GUI
<khammlyon> I guess all the multimedia stuff
<khammlyon> by the way I don't have adept
<khammlyon> should I sintall it?
<shatteredskye> ealtorfer: permission still denied to cd to /mnt/
<a-865> ealtorfer: tons of hda lost interrupts
<rathel> draik: Aw,so your saying I should turn off the GUI login?
<khammlyon> my bad I do have it
<ealtorfer> shatteredsk: you can try sudo chmod a=rwx /mnt if you want
<ealtorfer> It's kind of bad practice...
<khammlyon> ok, how do I install all the multimedia stuff?
<ealtorfer> a-865: I've seen that before, too, but I don't know what to do about it.
<ealtorfer> a-865: Does it move past detection? How long has it been?
<shatteredskye> ealtorfer: what will that do?
<ealtorfer> shatteredsk: It will allow all users read, write, and execute permissions on /mnt
<shatteredskye> oh
<ealtorfer> and then paste me another ls -l / please.
<shatteredskye> ok
<ealtorfer> shatteredsk: thanks
<shatteredskye> np
<a-865> ealtorfer: it finally did an ide0 reset, but now it's doing lost interrupts again
<ealtorfer> a-865: Is your hard drive bad?
<a-865> ealtorfer: staying blank on the installation screen
<ealtorfer> a-865: Try running a diagnostic tool?
<a-865> ealtorfer: prolly not - windoz is on hda, breezy working fine on hdc
<draik> rathel: No, just an option... with a side of sarcasm
<ealtorfer> a-865: Interesting.
<rathel> draik: Aw okay, I get confused easily on the IRC..
<draik> rathel: Sorry, it comes with the personality
<rathel> draik: No prob.
<kubu> buenas!
<shatteredskye> ealtorfer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26063/
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: and I assume you still can't cd into it?
<shatteredskye> right
<shatteredskye> grrr
<nosrednaekim> this is bad,,
<shatteredskye> =(
<ealtorfer> shatteredsk: You aren't getting the permissions changed for some reason
<ealtorfer> shatteredsk: You need to perform a chmod. You don't have access to the directory.
<nosrednaekim> now... there's a non command line way to do this..
<shatteredskye> k
<nosrednaekim> "kdesu konqueror"
<nosrednaekim> navigate to "/?
<nosrednaekim> "/"
<nosrednaekim> and then right click on /mnt
<ealtorfer> All: I have to go for right now. Good luck shatteredsk.
<nosrednaekim> select properties
<nosrednaekim> and then permissions
<nosrednaekim> ealtorfer: all right, i'll try to handle it
<ealtorfer> :)
<ealtorfer> Shatteredsk: email me if you need more help---ealtorfer@gmail.com
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: did you do all that?
<khammlyon> for Konqueror which flash do I need?
<khammlyon> nsplugins flash, gnash, or flashplugin-nonfree?
<draik> nonfree
<shatteredskye> ealtorfer: thanks so much! bye bye
<nosrednaekim> khammlyon: non free would be best
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: did you do those things?
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: yes, and btw- everytime I kdesu, I get these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26064/
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: don't worry about them
<estebanbianchi> hello
<shatteredskye> k
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: so you're in permissions?
<shatteredskye> yes
<khammlyon> guys do you use Beagle with KDE, knowing is Gnome base? I mean GTK
<nosrednaekim> khammlyon: kerry-beagle
<estebanbianchi> i've been trying to install ubuntu from the cannonical live cd
<estebanbianchi> but i cant
<estebanbianchi> mean kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: ok, change "others" to "can view and modify content"
<estebanbianchi> it fails in formating part
<draik> estebanbianchi: What error message are you getting?
<shatteredskye> ok
<nosrednaekim> and check the radio button saying apply changes to all subfolders
<coreymon77> khammlyon: wh not, just because its kde doesnt mean you cant use gtk programs
<estebanbianchi> it starts the procces and it stops in 15%
<coreymon77> i use gtk programs quite often
<kubu__> alguno sabe si con Eclipse se puede programar en visual???
<draik> estebanbianchi: I would suggest formatting the drive first from the live cd as EXT3
<nosrednaekim> !es | kubu__
<ubotu> kubu__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<estebanbianchi> yes...it is what i do
<estebanbianchi> but just dont work
<estebanbianchi> when i am fomating it stops
<estebanbianchi> english is not my language...yo cans ee
<nosrednaekim> no, use qt-parted from the live cd to format the disk before starting the installer
<nosrednaekim> estebanbianchi: what is your native language?
<estebanbianchi> oh..thats a good idea
<estebanbianchi> spanish nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<estebanbianchi> thanks ubotu
<estebanbianchi> thanks nosrednaekim
<khammlyon> I am sorry I am not seeing Sun's java package
<nosrednaekim> if there is none there, you can just ask here
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: did that?
<khammlyon> I need it for Konquerer and watch youtube
<kubu__> anybody know, if whit ECLPSE, i can program in visual language?
<nosrednaekim> kubu__: visual basic is not available on linux
<kubu__> ohhh bad news!!!
<draik> nosrednaekim: It never ceases to amuse me when people thing ubotu is a person.
<estebanbianchi> well it seems that the spanish guys are not online
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<kubu__> hehe no problema, i will find other way to program!!!
<nosrednaekim> estebanbianchi: ok no problemo...just ask here
<estebanbianchi> i'll try the q t parted
<nosrednaekim> kubu__: python
<draik> nosrednaekim: Darn you... you beat me to his feeding.
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: grrr : "Could not change permissions for /mnt/"
<nosrednaekim> did you do "kdesu konqueror"?
<shatteredskye> yes
<nosrednaekim> umm wow...
<nosrednaekim> weird.
<kubu__> python was installed in my kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> kubu__: yep
<estebanbianchi> in this moment im running an old ubuntu 5.10
<estebanbianchi> and i cant mount an hdd
<draik> estebanbianchi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<estebanbianchi> its a fat32 conected as slave
<estebanbianchi> thanks, but i will install kubuntu fesity soon
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: trying to think...
<kubu__> ohh, ok i will try whit this!!!
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: k
<kubu__> thanks nosrednaekim!!!
<nosrednaekim> kubu__: its  whole new language
<draik> shatteredskye: What are you trying to do? Maybe I can help.
<estebanbianchi> well,, i'll reboot and try to use the qt parted
<Iradigalesc> anyone knows why in kopete we can't see the /msg HELP commands?
<estebanbianchi> see in a while
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: "sudo umount /mnt"
<shatteredskye> draik: trying to access my Western Digital 250 GB USB drive
<darkrift> how do i kill a frozen app
<coreymon77> darkrift: xkill in a terminal
<draik> shatteredskye: You're using a GUI, right?
<coreymon77> and then click on the frozen app
<nosrednaekim> draik: it doesn't do it automatically
<draik> darkrift: CTRL+ESC
<shatteredskye> draink: KDE.
<shatteredskye> *draik: KDE.
<rathel> My /media folder seems to be broke, when I browse there with Konqueror it comes up with nothing, keeps stalling, and my flash drive doesn't come up when I plug it in..
<draik> shatteredskye: You're not too off on the name.. LOL
<darkrift> shit
<draik> !language | darkrift
<ubotu> darkrift: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kubu__> wath is the consol command to tun python??
<nosrednaekim> kubu__: python
<darkrift> well.... xkill didnt work the way i expected
<shatteredskye> draik: oh, sry I don't know all my terminology =S
<darkrift> killed my taskbar
<nosrednaekim> kubu__: you might want to read some tutorials
<draik> shatteredskye: Here is what I did for my internal drives. I used the tools in System Settings
<coreymon77> darkrift: you have to click on the frozen app
<coreymon77> not the taskbar
<darkrift> yeah
<darkrift> it wasnt open
<coreymon77> so open it
<draik> shatteredskye: Then I used the filesystem section to automatically mount
<darkrift> so i clicked on its button in the task bar
<darkrift> and poof
<darkrift> how would i go about restarting it
<draik> You may have to do the same thing with your USB, but it does it automatically for me.
<coreymon77> darkrift: even if its frozen, something will come up
<kubu__> ah ok, no problem, thanks for taht!
<coreymon77> type kicker
<kubu__> see you!
<darkrift> k
<darkrift> ty
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: I unmounted
<nosrednaekim> draik: oh NICE! i never saw that!
<draik> nosrednaekim: You need fresh eyes. Seems you've been trying to resolve this for quite some time.
<draik> I just got involved because I figured I might be able to help.
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: go into system settings, advanced, disk and filesystems
<darkrift> seems it killed the firefox window, but not the app
<darkrift> firefox wont restart now :(
<nosrednaekim> draik: wow... I really never even saw that tool... very nice
<shatteredskye> lemme try, draik and nosrednaekim
<draik> darkrift: CTRL+ESC and locate the app.
<draik> shatteredskye: Let us know what happens.
<coreymon77> darkrift: type ksysmanager
<shatteredskye> k, sec
<coreymon77> no not that
<darkrift> ty
<darkrift> ctrl esc worked nicely
<darkrift> will remember that one
<coreymon77> ksysguard
<draik> nosrednaekim: shatteredskye: My desktop automatically mounts my USB drives. I don't recall having to change any of those settings, but it might be the answer we need.
<nosrednaekim> draik: yeah.
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: when you are there,enter administrator mode
* draik crosses fingers, toes and nodes
<shatteredskye> haha
<draik> shatteredskye: ??? haha in a good way or bad way?
* nosrednaekim crosses eyes
<khammlyon> what's the Sun Java package called?
<nosrednaekim> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<shatteredskye> draik: haha to the node crossing
<draik> khammlyon: I will give you the steps necessary to choose the correct java for your system
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: there yet?
<shatteredskye> draik, nosrednaekim: in admin mode now
<draik> shatteredskye: Oh, ok. I thought it was something in your settings that was funny.
<khammlyon> thanks
<shatteredskye> not yet
<shatteredskye> heh
<nosrednaekim> ok.do you  see your external HD listed?
<biffhero> how do I upgrade to feisty?  I have read the http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading page, and neither the KDE nor the gnome methods work.  (I never get the "upgrade" button lit up)
* draik crosses fingers, toes, nodes, eyes, hair and crosses THE LINE
<shatteredskye> yes I do
<biffhero> There are dire warnings against editing /etc/apt/sources.list (cat $file | sed -e 's/edgy/feisty'), but that's my first thought, coming from debian.
<shatteredskye> draik, nosrednaekim: it's listed as disabled though
<nosrednaekim> enable it.
<draik> shatteredskye: Admin mode > Modify
<nosrednaekim> and do that...
<shatteredskye> k
<draik> shatteredskye: Make sure that you have it enabled and setup as the correct file system
<khammlyon> Sun Java is GPL now, why is saying is restricted?
<shatteredskye> I don't see FAT32 listed as an option
<draik> khammlyon: Ready to configure Java?
<shatteredskye> ?
<draik> shatteredskye: Sure?
<khammlyon> draik: yeah
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: vfat, and you have to scroll up
<shatteredskye> vfat, oh right
<khammlyon> well I am about to search for sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre
<khammlyon> is that OK?
<nosrednaekim> set the mount point to /media/data
<draik> khammlyon: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: ok
<khammlyon> draik: that's it?
<nosrednaekim> and tell it to let anyone mount it.
<jhutchins> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<khammlyon> draik: why alternatives? Are the others as good as SUN?
<draik> khammlyon: Select the java located under /usr/lib/jvm/java-[version] -sun/jre/bin/java
<draik> That is for java
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: and select enable at startup
<khammlyon> says nothing to configure
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: how do i tell it to let anyone mount it>
<draik> nosrednaekim: Thank you for covering that.
<nosrednaekim> its under "mount permissions"
<khammlyon> only  1 program which provides java /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<ehc> I am trying to configure the KDE Panel and I make a change and click Ok, but then it doesn't change. Any Ideas?
<tbtroja> ehc: try hitting apply and then OK?
<nosrednaekim> ehc: try apply?
<draik> khammlyon: Be sure you have sun-java6-bin sun-java6-demo sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-source
<tbtroja> Say, is Sun Java FLOSS yet?
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: it says media/data doesn't exist, should I create?
<khammlyon> draik: damn!! do I need all of that to check out YouTube vids?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<draik> shatteredskye: Yes
<shatteredskye> do i need a / after data?
<nosrednaekim> no
<shatteredskye> ok
<shatteredskye> here goes nothing...
<nosrednaekim> (her goes everything)
<lucas__> hi everyone
* draik wishes shatteredskye the best of luck with the drive...
<draik> khammlyon: That's what I have setup
<ehc> nosrednaekim, tbtroja I lclicked apply and then ok and still nothing. It won't stop grouping my apps.
<yotux> Is it safe to uninstall ubuntu if I installed kubuntu via apt-get
<shatteredskye> fudge...
<nosrednaekim> grouping them?
<draik> shatteredskye: No luck, huh?
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: it might not mount right away
<biffhero> ejc: sometimes I have had to reastart KDE to get it to like my new chnages.
<draik> shatteredskye: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<nosrednaekim> unplug it and then back in
<khammlyon> yotux: that's what I am doint
<khammlyon> doig
<khammlyon> doing
<nosrednaekim> draik: what!?
<khammlyon> yotux: so far it's working
<draik> khammlyon: 3rd time's the charm!
<khammlyon> though I had to start Kubuntu manually with startx
<khammlyon> startkde didn't work
<coreymon77> yotux: yup
<coreymon77> yotux: its fine
<yotux> khammlyon -- issue a purge command with apt
<draik> nosrednaekim: ??? Restart X so that we can see if it's recognized on startup
<shatteredskye> draik: OH CRAP
<draik> khammlyon: StartX
<draik> shatteredskye: What happened?
<shatteredskye> draik: I tried to go back in to modify the ext hdd
<darkrift> what would cause movies to play crappily on kubuntu (frequent short pauses and skips)
<draik> shatteredskye: Ok...................???
<biffhero> dark: not enough ram?
<darkrift> ive got the cpu pumped up all teh way to 2000
<darkrift> 1g ram
<draik> darkrift: codecs missing
<darkrift> hrmmmm
<darkrift> is there a way to install all of the mainstream codecs at once?
<darkrift> codec pack etc?
<shatteredskye> draik: but I was on the 1 kb partition #2 on my internal HDD, and saved it with funky settings
<darkrift> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shatteredskye> i don't know what it used to be
<khammlyon> draik: nope startx
<biffhero> darkrift: run `free` and see how much RAM is available
<darkrift> ive done all the stuff in those tutorials
<ehc> nosrednaekim, I am trying to set "group similar tasks" to never
<khammlyon> there'snt such a thing as StartX
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: so....
<darkrift> Mem:        969784     831108     138676          0       7400     279240
<nosrednaekim> ehc: hrm
<draik> shatteredskye: You know what you need to do
<darkrift> seems really low
<darkrift> 128mb out of a gig
<biffhero> nah, a lot of it is probably file cache.
<shatteredskye> draik: didn't i change the swap partition or something>
<draik> darkrift: Here is what I have...
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.17-11-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz at 3216 MHz (6432 bogomips), HD: 352/692GB, RAM: 2892/3035MB, 115 proc's, 12.0h up
<biffhero> if you let it run for a wihle, you will see almost none free.
<biffhero> but if you run 'top', and then sort by memory (m key, I think), you will see who is using a lot of the RAM
<draik> shatteredskye: You don't need to create a swap for the USB drive unless you're using it to boot.
<darkrift> Sysinfo for 'HP': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDTurion64MobileTechnologyMK-36 at 1600 MHz (3217 bogomips), , RAM: 816/947MB, 138 proc's, 2.16d up
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: oh you tried modifying /proc
<khammlyon> draik: mmm... showing off to make feel everyone else ashamed of their lil ...?
<darkrift> Sysinfo for 'HP': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDTurion64MobileTechnologyMK-36 at 2000 MHz (4021 bogomips), , RAM: 815/947MB, 134 proc's, 2.16d up
<darkrift> there
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: great, well, we had better change it back
<darkrift> it keeps setting itself back to auto scale
<shatteredskye> draik: no, I mean I changed a random 1 kb partition on my SCSI HD (internal) on accident, and i dont know what it used to be
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: I do
<nosrednaekim> it was /proc
<nosrednaekim> so open it up to edit again.
<khammlyon> oh my, now everyone showing off
<shatteredskye> nosrednaekim: ok
<draik> shatteredskye: Whoa..... edit the partition as best to your knowledge
<draik> khammlyon: Not showing off, just stating that RAM is not the issue and there isn't much of a diff between his system and mine. So I would think its a codec on his player
<shatteredskye> draik: I thought I was changing my ext. hdd (I thought I had it selected, but accidentally clicked the proc part.)
<khammlyon> WTF??!! libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate??!!!
<draik> shatteredskye: One sec. I will try to see what I have on mine.
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: change the Type to proc
<tbtroja> Hm, best way to convert MP3s to OGGs on KDE?
<nosrednaekim> mount point is /proc
<shatteredskye> k
<nosrednaekim> options are "defaults"
<ehc> nosrednaekim, now it is working. it just suddenly started to work
<nosrednaekim> ehc: good
<draik> shatteredskye: Yup. nosrednaekim is right.
<khammlyon> I need to install MEdibuntu or what?
<nosrednaekim> draik: of course I am ;)
<shatteredskye> draik, nosrednaekim: k thanks guys
<draik> shatteredskye: Don't thank us yet. USB Drive isn't working yet.
<Daisuke_Ido> tbtroja: soundkonverter
<yotux> does anyone know if thunderbird 2.0 is in backports
<tbtroja> Daisuke_Ido: what do I need install to have it recognize the MP3 files?
<Daisuke_Ido> libxine-extracodecs
<nosrednaekim> draik: so go back and edit the RIGHT partition this time
<Daisuke_Ido> however, i STRONGLY recommend against converting mp3 to ogg
<tbtroja> Daisuke_Ido: why's that?
<draik> nosrednaekim: You're telling me?
<Daisuke_Ido> lossy copy to lossy copy = even worse quality
<nosrednaekim> heh sorry... shatteredskye
<yotux> ogg has better coding and you will have already lost it with mp3
<shatteredskye> draik, nosrednaekim: it's not letting me hit OK to change the proc back...
<Daisuke_Ido> any lossy format to any other lossy format will make baby jesus cry.
<nosrednaekim> are you in admin mode?
<draik> shatteredskye: Admin mode?
<draik> nosrednaekim: You beat me to it
<shatteredskye> yes,
<shatteredskye> restarting,
<shatteredskye> the program
<shatteredskye> and sweating
<nosrednaekim> no no.. it does the same for me..
<khammlyon> I set up Medibuntu as explained adn still can't find the DVD package
<nosrednaekim> can't save that..
<khammlyon> that's like the only program I care
<nosrednaekim> you don't NEED a whole partition for /proc
<draik> shatteredskye: relax... breathe....
<nosrednaekim> I don't think it will harm your system
<nosrednaekim> draik: shatteredskye: I have to go you can email me at nosrednaekim@gmail.com
<nosrednaekim> if you have problems
<draik> shatteredskye: I don't have a /proc partition. You should be fine.
<draik> nosrednaekim: Will do. Thanks.
<shatteredskye> ok, thanks nosrednaekim, I will if neeed
<tbtroja> Daisuke_Ido: is libkine-extracodecs proprietary?
<shatteredskye> draik: what's the proc part do anyway?
<tbtroja> Daisuke_Ido: libxine*
<khammlyon> I need help getting libdvdcss2 please
<khammlyon> and the rest of codecs
<ehc> nosrednaekim, it actully didn't work. it was only I didn't have the panel full. it is not working again now.
<hitmanWilly> !medibuntu | khammlyon
<ubotu> khammlyon: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<khammlyon> how do I use Medibuntu?
<draik> shatteredskye: /proc is a special dynamic directory that maintains info about your system, including running PROCesses
<hitmanWilly> khammlyon, see the link, instructions on the site
<shatteredskye> draik: ah, I see
<draik> shatteredskye: If you want, use it as swap
<khammlyon> OMG so how on earth can I enjoy multimedia?
<khammlyon> I did do that
<khammlyon> ok amma look again
<shatteredskye> draik: it changed back! wooT
<hitmanWilly> !dvd | khammlyon
<ubotu> khammlyon: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<draik> shatteredskye: YAY
<shatteredskye> draik: ok, so now to the ext HDD
<draik> shatteredskye: Onto the ext HDD...
<hitmanWilly> !mp3 | khammlyon
<ubotu> khammlyon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<khammlyon> what's the package that leads me directly into graphics without dropping to CLI?
<khammlyon> when I logg off I am led into CLI
<hitmanWilly> khammlyon, gdm, kdm, or xdm
<tbtroja> khammlyon: I think you are referring to the KDM program?
<khammlyon> I think it's already installed, I rebooted and didn't have to do that
* intelikey does; for Q in `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do apt-get remove --purge -y
<intelikey> "$Q" ;done
<intelikey> wonder how long i'll stay on line before that kills something.......
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, ok, granted, my bash isn't that up to speed, but it looks like you just purged everyhting starting with Q
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, or with a Q in it
<intelikey> hitmanWilly no not everything starting with Q  but every non-essential
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, ok, just had to man cut again, got it now :P
<intelikey> the "for" loop reads in the package list from the command    `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3`  (you can run that to see the list)   and executes a purge on each one listed
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, i would but im on my gentoo box atm (no dpkg)
<hitmanWilly> :)
<BluesKaj> ok gents , what do I do to prevent hda1 from being superceded by the dvdwriter ...this onlyhappens if there's adisk in the dvdwriter of course cuz somehow bothe the had1 partition and the dvdwriter ended up on the same mountpoint , namely  /media ...any suggestions ?
<intelikey> unless a dependancy pulls in pppd pretty soon it will take a little while.....   but i will vanish eventualy
<rodrigo> kubuntu espa;ol
<BluesKaj> !es | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj, explicitly set a mountpoint for hda1 in fstab, other than the default dvd mountpoint
<illmortal_> Can anyone tell me what's the best way to keep my Linux box cooler than average?
<intelikey> BluesKaj use something besides /media  for your hda1
<hitmanWilly> illmortal_, put it in the frezzer?
<intelikey> BluesKaj /media/* is the default for all automatically mounted crap in ubuntu
<hitmanWilly> *freezer
<illmortal_> hitmanwilly, I mean realistically.
<intelikey> illmortal_ power off   ?
<intelikey> illmortal_ add a case fan ?
<BluesKaj> intelikey, hitmanWilly ...I've been trying to set mountpoints but they either create an access problem or conficts...for some reason prolly fstab is telling both to mount on /media ...not real good at reading the fstab file.
<illmortal_> intelikey heh... I mean during use of course, as of now... it's an opened case machine
<hitmanWilly> illmortal_, don't put it on the floor, make sure there's a good air flow path through the case (no ribbon cables in front of fans), keep it dusted out
<hitmanWilly> illmortal_, do you mean you have the case off?
<intelikey> BluesKaj yeah seperate them into subdirs   /media/hda1 /media/dvd   ....
<illmortal_> hitmanwily, yeah... it's basically bare metal frame lol i stripped off the casing
<BluesKaj> ok intelikey , I'll try that ..thx
<hitmanWilly> illmortal_, actually that can hurt cooling...those cases are designed to route airflow a certain way over the hottest components
<intelikey> illmortal_ some boxes are actually designed so that the air flow through the case helps cool them.  thus having the cover is counter productive
<illmortal_> hitmanwilly... that's another thing i have two case fans... i don't know where exactly to put the second one, it's actually on the bottom of the frame... angled to point upwards
<intelikey> illmortal_ unless you set a "fan" to move high volumes of air over them
<hitmanWilly> illmortal_, do you have one in the back?
<hitmanWilly> illmortal_, as an exhaust fan?
<illmortal_> hitmanwilly, not so much where to put it... but there's a spot in the front of the case, but i dunno if that should be an intake or exhaust.
* intelikey has a case fan cooling his cup....
<illmortal_> hitmanwilly yeah the one in the rear is an exhaust.
<hitmanWilly> illmortal_, front is intake, rear is exhaust
<darkrift> intake
<darkrift> back is always outtake
<illmortal_> and it's ok if the front one is on the bottom of the case?
<darkrift> the power supply blows hot air out
<darkrift> and brings semi cool air from inside the case
<intelikey> hitmanWilly not in all cases   some use multi-exhoust and vents for intake
<hitmanWilly> illmortal_, yeah, that's fine, remember hot air rises
<darkrift> so if your adding a fan, make it bring cool air from teh front of the case
<illmortal_> very tru.
<darkrift> and.....
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, but generally speaking, rear is exhaust
<illmortal_> alright ill put the case back together... I had a feeling that taking off the case wasn't helping
<darkrift> it would be better to have the front one lower then the back one
<darkrift> so that the airflow crosses the processor heat sink on its way to the power supply
<intelikey> hitmanWilly consenting.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, and yes im aware of multiple exhaust cases, mine has a massive exhaust fan on top :P
* intelikey has also see one setup with three forced intakes and vented exhaust
<intelikey> not common tho.
<hitmanWilly> most common pc cases use the front to back air flow path
* darkrift once built a home-made watercooling
* hitmanWilly is afraid to try water cooling
<darkrift> its not that bad if done properly
<hitmanWilly> all it takes is one leak....
<darkrift> put it together and let it run for a week with paper towells under it with uv dye in the water
<darkrift> any leaks can be seen on teh towells
<darkrift> if it runs for a week, it should be fine
<hitmanWilly> unless you're using de-ionized water or some other non-corrosive/conductive coolant
* leomcabral is away: Saindo por enquanto.
<hitmanWilly> *non-conductive
<illmortal_> brb guys, gonna shut down and put case back together.
<darkrift> heh
<darkrift> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> darkrift i have a colling chip that would drop my cpu to any temp from ambiant to -45F at +12V DC i never have worked up the nerve to apply it though.     cause if it failed the cpu would go nuclar in about 3 seconds
<khammlyon> guys which one is better TASTY MENU or KICKOFF
<darkrift> ahhhh
<darkrift> forget what those are called
<darkrift> its a heat pump
<darkrift> ice cold on one side, hot as hell on the other
<darkrift> used to sell those at frys electronics
<intelikey> this is one of the climit control chips from a sub
<darkrift> what you do is apply it to the SIDE of the cpu heat sink
<darkrift> so that it wrks with it, not instead of it
<intelikey> and yes di-electric heat transfer
<darkrift> wont work as good, but still good enough
<darkrift> just make sure you get rid of the output heat fast or it will cause the rest of your components to fry
<intelikey> darkrift naw,  between the heatsync and the cpu  :)
<darkrift> nah, if it fails, the heat sink cant draw heat off fast enough
<darkrift> the side of the heat sink is safest, ive tried it many times
<darkrift> back i the 800 duron overclocked to 2200mhz days
<intelikey> darkrift that's what i said about 3 seconds grace on failure....
<darkrift> another q for you guys
<darkrift> when i installed, my networkmgr used to show wifi with a signal meter
<Rictoo> what is the font folder on kubuntu?
<darkrift> i messed something up and now it constantly shows a cat5 plug (even on wifi)
<intelikey> Rictoo which one ?
<Rictoo> ...
<Rictoo> erm
<intelikey> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Rictoo> the one with the "Monospace" font
<Rictoo> intelikey: I need to find the 'Monospace' font
<intelikey> Rictoo find / -iname *monospace* 2>/dev/null
<Rictoo> what is 2>/dev/null
<Rictoo> ?
<intelikey> trash error messages
<Rictoo> I see
<Rictoo> thanks :D
<intelikey> you can shorten that by adding /usr/  in place of /   / is the whole box
<intelikey> i'm pretty sure you'll find them in /usr/share/  but not positive
<darkrift> anyone got any idea what i could do to fix the previously mentioned problem?
<intelikey> darkrift i don't recon i've ever seen "knetwork-manager" so i'm useless there.
<darkrift> i c
<intelikey> it looks like to do this right i'll have to remove the kernel...    "bother says poo"
<darkrift> im pissed that the only way i can print is buy paying for turboprint
<darkrift> pisses me off to come to linux to avoid that crap and get stuck buying drivers :S
* intelikey empthises
<intelikey>             a ^
<darkrift> lol
* darkrift wonders wer ez the keyfile? hehehe
<ToddEDM2> anyone here have a pocketPC that syncs with linux?
<intelikey> :)
<darkrift> ToddEDM2: , good luck
<darkrift> i run a pocket pc software channel elsewhere, and have never heard of linux syncing that works
<ToddEDM2> damn
<ubuntu__> sidnei
<intelikey> anyone know off hand howto change priority on a package ?
<ubuntu__> ola
<intelikey> !es | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> intelikey, no luck , sys/settings won't allow /media/hda1 or media/dvd ... the dialog asks if i want to create the mount point, but then does nothing after clicking on the create option ..everything works , itjust annoying to have to remove the dvd to access hda1
<intelikey> BluesKaj so make them by hand
<ToddEDM2> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> sudo mkdir -p /media/whatever
<ToddEDM2> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3ddesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubunturos> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ToddEDM2> thx
<intelikey> ooooh yuch !   apt just removed dash and left /bin/sh pointing at nothing....  that's a bug.
<Jucato> intelikey: maybe bash is still installed?
<ubunturos> /oeave
<brian__> i cant seem to remove the klam av system tray icon, any takers?
<intelikey> yeah it is.   and root uses a custom shell so i'm in no trubble but still that broke apt/dpkg until i fixed the symlink
<intelikey> @ Jucato
<Jucato> :/
<intelikey> brian__ why are you using klamav ?
<intelikey> if i don't mind you asking this
<brian__> curiosity
<mtv> i cannot hear sound with my intel ch5 sound card.  Where should i begin to fix this problem.  I checked out also alsa-mixer, everything is unmuted
<brian__> mostly
<intelikey> hehhe same reason i did one time...
<brian__> kid in a candy store, well more or less killing time
<intelikey> mtv the wiki
<intelikey> !sound | mtv
<ubotu> mtv: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<brian__> it multiplied?! lol
<intelikey> brian__ makes all kinds of sense,  but i can't help with that.   :)
<brian__> sallright I tried
<intelikey> brian__ i would try right clicking it tho
<jrenato> i
<brian__> will just remove :D
<jrenato> good nigth
<intelikey> jrenato ttfn
* intelikey has watched entirely to much "winny the poo" with the kids......
<draik> intelikey: Watch Dexter to even it out.
<intelikey> no thanks.
<draik> intelikey: No, not Dexter's Laboratory, Showtime's Dexter.
<intelikey> never heard of.  and prolly don't want to .
<intelikey> ah!  there went my mouse
<intelikey> must be down to the g's  cause it just ate 'gpm'
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, why exactly are you doing this?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, trying to rebuild more or less from scratch?
<intelikey> cause i couldn't remember any one package to get rid of all kde*
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, ok, fair enough
<brian__> yay, removed it effortlessly..love linux
<Jucato> intelikey: kdelibs4c2a?
<khammlyon> I am getting this message when I am trying to play a DVD
<khammlyon> No plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:///dev/scd0
<darkrift> ok... i installed turboprint, but it requires a key (which im not gonna buy) so im trying to uninstall it.... anyone got an idea how i go about that part?
<lasking> guys i install kvideoencoder in gnome .show me this Please install the KDE development packages! which packages need i to install it?
<Jucato> lasking: kdelibs4-dev
<lasking> Jucato: thank you
<darkrift> anyone? :(
<lasking> Jucato: show it again  Please install the KDE development packages................
<lasking> i can't configure it
<wolferine> I am having permission issues with using NFS, can someone help me to troubleshoot?
<wolferine> I cannot copy to another system on my LAN, permission issue
<wolferine> and when I try and mount this system, from that one, I also have a permission issue
<gnomefreak> lasking: you cant configure it because you didnt read the instructions that i keep tellin gyou to read
<rathel> How do I get the cardreader in my printer to work?
<contraY> hi
<rathel> Hi!
<contraY> what are the required Multimedia packages for xine and Kaffeine to work proeprly?
<Dr_willis> Moo!
<Dr_willis> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<spawn57> anyone have any repositary for w32codecs?
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !mediaubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spawn57> ah, i'll google it, thanks
<Dr_willis> !mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spawn57> mediabuntu =D
<Dr_willis> spawn57,  that just gave the url to the repository :)
<rathel> What about my question? lol
<wolferine> NFS issues, anyone willing to help?
<spawn57> haha I see
<spawn57> nfs3 or 4?
<Dr_willis> rathel,  i dident see you ask anything. Other then say 'hi' :)
<contraY> the problem is that I installed 7.04 command line without the FULL blown GUI so I am installing stuff one by one
<wolferine> ports open, /etc/exports is setup properly, still not able to copy files from A to B
<rathel> How do I get the cardreader in my printer to work?
<wolferine> spawn57, its latest, 4
<spawn57> wolferine: i dunno much about 4, i never got it working
<Dr_willis> contraY,  installing 'kubuntu-desktop' should get most of that stuff.
<contraY> Dr_willis: didn't at all
<rathel> I asked awhile up.. lol That's why you didn't see it.
<wolferine> ok
<Dr_willis> rathel,  the few printer/cardreaders ive seen - require special driver for the windows box to even see them. :( so thats not a good sign for linux.
<spawn57> i switched to cifs
<wolferine> spawn57, did you run into any issues, and how did you resolve them?
<rathel> Dr_willis: aw. :(
<spawn57> nfs 3 was fiairly easy to set up, espeically with a how to
<spawn57> i couldn't find anything useful for nfs4 so I gave up on it
<Dr_willis> rathel,  i got a card reader built into my laptop that linux cant use either.
<wolferine> this has an excellent howto
<spawn57> where at?
<wolferine> but its not working
<rathel> Dr_willis: So I can't get my card reader in my HP Photosmart to work?
<wolferine> http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/ar01s01.html
<spawn57> rathel: hp printer? hp provides drivers for it
<Dr_willis> rathel,  id say google for it.. Ive not tried that brand/reader.
<Dr_willis> My Canon Printer with reader aint supported by linux at all. :(
<rathel> Okay, I got the printer portion working, but no reader yet. :(
<contraY> for mplayer what kinda VO should I set? I have a Geforce 5200. Oddly the VO was set to Matrox
<spawn57> wolferine: this is for nfs 3
<Dr_willis> contraY,  i saw that same thing the other day. I think theres a "x11' or xvid - one to use. I ended yp trying them all. :)
<wolferine> ah
<spawn57> wolferine: it's exactly what I used
<wolferine> and?
<spawn57> what error do you get?
<contraY> Dr_willis: ok
<wolferine> permission errors
<wolferine> and I cannot mount A from B
<Dr_willis> xv X11/xv is what i am using contraY
<spawn57> oh
<spawn57> the main thing you gotta do is make sure your uids and gids are both in sync
<contraY> Dr_willis: I am trying Xvix working like a charm
<contraY> wow real slow!!!
<contraY> out
<wolferine> spawn57, how do I do that?
<rathel> LinuxPrinting.org shows my printer as fully compatible..
<spawn57> check your /etc/passwd on both computers by hand
<Dr_willis> rathel,  i dont think they consider the media-reader cards..
<contraY> Dr_willis: with XV I get this error with mplayer TOO many packets in buffer
<Dr_willis> no idea
<wolferine> spawn57, yeah, they are both the same
<wolferine> :/
<rathel> Dr_willis: I think if I use the HPLIP driver it'll work.. I don't kow website is a bit confusing for me.. lol
<spawn57> did you try using rpcinfo -p <computerB> on computer A and get a response?
<wolferine> do the NFS ports have to be the same on both?
<wolferine> thats the only thing I can see thats different between the two
<Biovore> wolferine: you doing rootsquash ?
<wolferine> nope
<wolferine> just getting my systems to share via NFS
<Biovore> you get permissions doing stuff to the filesystem as root?
<spawn57> what's you mount command?
<Biovore> I use NFS here.. no problems..
<wolferine> oh well thats great :)
<Biovore> the server a linux box?
<darkstar> Hello all.
<darkstar> I'm unsure as to how to install 3d grapics support in Ubuntu. Can anyone direct me to a good how to site?
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wolferine> B:/home/user /home/user/user nfs rw 0 0
<darkstar> Thank you, very much!
<wolferine> thats on B, sorry, that should say A:/home/user
<Biovore> wolferine: on  the server you install nfs-common and nfs-server and setup a exports file?
<wolferine> correct
<wolferine> wait
<wolferine> there are lots of NFS packages
<wolferine> let me compare them
<Biovore> you entries on your export look something like this..  /path/to/share ipaddress(rw,async)
<wolferine> exports is perfect
<wolferine> thats the easy part
<Biovore> is rpc.mountd running?
<Biovore> and rpc.statd
<wolferine> yeah, same NFS are installed on both
<wolferine>  5880 ?        00:00:00 rpc.mountd
<wolferine>  6012 ?        00:00:00 rpc.statd
<wolferine>  6038 ?        00:00:00 rpc.idmapd
<wolferine>  5880 ?        00:00:00 rpc.mountd
<wolferine>  6012 ?        00:00:00 rpc.statd
<wolferine>  6038 ?        00:00:00 rpc.idmapd
<wolferine> ops
<wolferine> sorry
<Biovore> nfs-common, nfs-kernel-server, portmap packages installed?
<spawn57> what's the mount command you used?
<wolferine> i gave it already spawn
<Biovore> I use <server_ip>:/server/path  /local/mount/point nfs noauto,user 0 0   here
<wolferine> no rw?
<Biovore> rw is specified in exports
<Biovore> on the server
<wolferine> well, I used it before
<Biovore> example exports line on my server:  /home/user    192.168.50.100(rw,async)
<Biovore> where is 192.168.50.100 is the ip of the client
<wolferine> Biovore, I am a bit beyond that
<wolferine> as I said, the exports is perfect
<Biovore> what the permissions error then?
<Biovore> dose it mount and an you see files?
<Biovore> ls -n is usefull in these cases as well..  NFS works by numric UID (don't look at the names)
<wolferine> error while copying, ' You do not have perm to write to this folder'
<Biovore> The client UID -> Name must match whats on the server..
<Biovore> when its mounted..
<wolferine> and if I mount A from B, I get:
<Biovore> well 1 is a server..  I am guessing A
<wolferine> sec
<Biovore> then B is a client..
<wolferine> might have just worked
<wolferine> well jesus
<Biovore> some stupid :-P
<Biovore> (something)
<wolferine> i dont even want to discuss what changes I needed to do
<wolferine> :)
<wolferine> spaces
<wolferine> thats it
<Biovore> yay.. I guess it works..
<wolferine> hmm
<Biovore> yeah spaces are a pain in the butt
<wolferine> copy from A to B
<wolferine> doesnt work yet
<Stratys> crowbar how goes it
<Biovore> if A is a server.. the user on A just copys a file into the share directory on the local filesystem
<Biovore> the user on B has to go into a mounted filesystem to get files from the server..
<Carnage\> Does someone know where I can change the keyboard binding for ksnapshot which is currently PrintScreen?
<Biovore> Carnage\: yes you can change it..  but I have forgoten where..   Its in the kde control panel somewhere..
<Biovore> use kcontrol
<Carnage\> Biovore: Okay, I'll take a look, thanks
<Carnage\> Biovore: There are several shortcuts defined there, but I can't find the one for ksnapshot in that place...
<illmortal> Anyone know if 55C/131F is an ok temperature for a PC? Should it be cooler?
<Biovore> Carnage\: I thought it was in there.. but I don't see it in there.. :-/
<Carnage\> :/
<Carnage\> That binding really annoys me :>
<Biovore> illmortal: thats an ok tempature if its running hard..
<heret|c> illmortal: thats fine
<heret|c> illmortal: my old pc ran 129 most of the time
<illmortal> Biovore... it was runnin for ten minutes in BIOS.
<heret|c> F
<heret|c> illmortal: you may need to check your heatsink. it may be clogged with dust
<Biovore> its not bad..
<Biovore> but not great
<Biovore> 68c is the temp the themal throttle back kicks in..
<heret|c> ~$ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<heret|c> temperature:             40 C
<Carnage\> Biovore: if you come across the setting again, pls let me know
<illmortal> heret|c what command do I type right now in order to see my Processor's temperature? By the way, it's a P4
<heret|c> illmortal: the same one i just did
<heret|c> do it in a terminal
<illmortal>  40 C
<illmortal> i don't think that's correct...
<illmortal> why would my processor be exactly the same temperature as yours, but in BIOS before I logged on... I waited 10 minutes and it reached 55C
<heret|c> illmortal: dunno
<illmortal> is that command accurate heret|c?
<illmortal> i mean the information it processes.
<Biovore> Carnage\: Can always try posting something to the forums I guess..
<heret|c> maybe 40c is the default on non acpi enabled systems
<Biovore> Carnage\: Looks like its something new to feisty 7.04 that they embedded it into kde..
<Carnage\> Biovore: That's supposed to be my next step yes :)
<mtv> does alsa-utils need to be running to have sound?
<heret|c> lol.. silly kubuntu
<Biovore> mtv: not running here..
<heret|c> cd /sys/bus/acpi/devices/bus/acpi/devices loop loop loop. looping symlinks that lead nowhere
<mtv> ok well, i guess that is not the reason my sound is not working
<Biovore> I think it just sets up your previous sound settings when you reboot and saves the current mixer on shutdown.
<contraY> ok besides Beryl what's the other EYE-CANDY for Kubuntu? I am not finding kicker-kickoff in apt-get
<Biovore> mtv: what sound card?
<contraY> what else is kewl out there?
<mtv> intel ICH5
<Biovore> oh.. I had on of those.. its a pain in the ass
<mtv> it works with the livecd
<mtv> which pisses me off
<illmortal> heret|c thank you for your help!
<crimsun> mtv: alsa-utils doesn't "run".  What's the issue?  Inaudible audio?
<Biovore> mtv: yeah its some non-sesical mixer setting on playback
<Biovore> something about surround and the number of channels
<Biovore> I ditched it and got a audigy 4
<contraY> si Gimp the one for Kubuntu?
<Biovore> best $70 bucks I spent
<contraY> or is there specifically for Kubuntu?
<mtv> Biovore: i have played with alsamixer a lot today trying to get it to work
<crimsun> mtv: pastebin the output from ``asoundconf list && amixer'', then tell me the url.
<Biovore> I use gimp on kubuntu
<mtv> this is my fathers sony vaio
<Biovore> but there is krita
<mtv> which pastebin do we use here?
<Biovore> mtv: laptop?
<mtv> nah desktop
<contraY> is SuperKaramba supported still?
<Biovore> mtv: see topic
<contraY> or is there a new type of EyeCandy?
<mtv> i see it
<Biovore> contraY: I think it is..
<contraY> thanks
<Biovore> I think it even integrates into kde-look.org for theme retrival for karambas
<mtv> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26076/
<redl> technical help can not wright or deleate from usb key ?
<Biovore> is it mounted read-only for your user?
<redl> How can I tell
<Biovore> redl: in a shell type mount
<Biovore> and look who ones the mount point
<Biovore> (owns)
<crimsun> mtv: your 'PCM' is muted and zeroed.
<crimsun> mtv: amixer set 'PCM' unmute && amixer set 'PCM' 80%
<mtv> crimsun: that setting is due to my latest flurry of changes.  I set PCM to unmute and 80 percent volume.  Still nothing coming out of the speakers
<crimsun> mtv: amixer set 'IEC958' mute
<redl> The mount point is root
<robotgeek> crimsun: is this a nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2) card you are debugging?
<mtv> crimsun: still no audio
<crimsun> robotgeek: doesn't seem so from the list.
<crimsun> mtv: amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<crimsun> robotgeek: those are normally displayed as 'CK804' in the list.
<robotgeek> crimsun: i have that card and i have seen this IEC958 thing there (dunno what it is)
<robotgeek> crimsun: yes, i have the same
<robotgeek> i have managed to get everything except the center speaker to work on my 7.1
<mtv> crimsun: set to mute nothing
<crimsun> mtv: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0
<crimsun> robotgeek: it really depends on the AC'97 codec's revision.
<crimsun> some STAC*/ALC* require it set to particular value.
<mtv> crimsun: no sound with that set to 0
<crimsun> mtv: amixer set 'Line Jack Sense' mute && amixer set 'Headphone Jack Sense' mute
<robotgeek> crimsun: i really did not find a setting for it, so i did not bother. however, i could only get my other side speakers to work in the "duplicate front" mode
<mtv> crimsun: still without sound
<crimsun> mtv: cat /proc/asound/version
<mtv> crimsun
<mtv> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.12rc1 (Thu Jun 22 13:55:50 2006 UTC).
<crimsun> mtv: lsb_release -r
<mtv> 7.04
<crimsun> ...
<crimsun> that's a /really/ different alsa-kernel version.
<robotgeek> for what its worth crimsun , i have 1.0.14
<mtv> crimsun: yeah its says release   7.04
<crimsun> mtv: I presume you inserted a different alsa-kernel version manually?
<jordo23> How do you install gnome without switching over to Ubuntu with metapackages and stuff?
<crimsun> cos we definitely didn't ship 7.04 with 1.0.12rc1
<robotgeek> jordo23: you just install ubuntu-desktop
<mtv> crimsun: nope, all i did was upgrade from dapper to edgy to fiesty in one day.  Now no audio
<Dr_willis> jordo23,  'switching over' ? you install ubuntu-desktop - and it mught change some default boot/splash gfx. but thats about it.
<crimsun> mtv: ah, so you're still running an older kernel
<crimsun> mtv: uname -r
<mtv> crimsun: 2.6.17-11-386
<crimsun> mtv: right, as I suspected.
<crimsun> mtv: you should reboot into 2.6.20-16-386 or 2.6.20-16-generic
<mtv> need upgrade that bad boy kernel huh.
<mtv> alrighty
<crimsun> mtv: be aware that one extra step is likely necessary
<premier_> Hello, I'm was trying to get a tv to work with an s-video cable and my ati card (fglrx) and now the kcontrol center crashes when I load up the monitors section
<crimsun> ...or you can /quit
<premier_> is there a way to automatically fix my system?
<jordo23> Dr_willis: That's what I mean....is there a way to keep the Kubuntu art and screens....?
<Dr_willis> jordo23,  ya can always chnge them back. i tend to disable the silly splash screens and logos.   so i never notice the differance
<Dr_willis> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Dr_willis> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. what was the other factoid
<premier_> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jucato> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Jucato> Dr_willis, premier_ ^^^^
<Dr_willis> Yet somthing else i disable. :)
<Dr_willis> I must be old-skool
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. the wife would love it - if i could put the Grandbabies pic on the splash screen.
<premier_> Jucato: whats is it?
<Jucato> usplash == *buntu bootsplash
<Jucato> nuff said. thank you
* Jucato goes to rest his poor wittle head
<robotgeek> Dr_willis: my computer allows to put a custom image on boot. i have a kubuntu image i made :). sadly, it has to uploaded into firmware from windows :)
<crimsun> mtv: right, you parted before I could finish...
<Dr_willis> rob_,  heh  one on the bios. I think mine did that also.. one i had even 'talked'  during the POST messages.. but only with the onboard sound.
<mtv> crimsun: yes i saw you wrote something as everything was restarting
<crimsun> 01:22 < crimsun> mtv: be aware that one extra step is likely necessary
<Dr_willis> rob_,  such silly features eh. :)
<robotgeek> Dr_willis: hmm, incorrect tab completion :0
<mtv> crimsun: i imagine that one step may be actually installing the kernel :)
<crimsun> mtv: if you had linux-image installed, that should have happened already.
<robotgeek> you must have woken a poor soul up :)
<Dr_willis> heh. :)
<Dr_willis> i still think irc clients should put the last person that chatted at the top of the nick-completion list
<mtv> well 2.6.17-11-386 is the latest installed on this system, as i saw on grub
<Dr_willis> when ya get 300+ peopkle in  the rooms - its getting to be a needed feature
<robotgeek> Dr_willis: doesn't irssi do that?
<Dr_willis> robotgeek,  not that ive seen. using xchat here.
<Dr_willis> of course xchat seems to keep LOSEING features. :)
<robotgeek> Dr_willis: yes, i'm pretty sure irssi does that
<mtv> crimsun: what is that step i would have to take?
<Dr_willis> well night all
<a1> i am biginer / ubuntu  or  kubuntu  is beter version ?
<robotgeek> a1: heh, kubuntu
<robotgeek> a1: anyways, it is pretty easy to switch over, so no worries there
<a1> thecs  robotgeek
<crimsun> mtv: sudo aptitude install linux-image
<crimsun> mtv: or, sudo aptitude install linux-generic
<crimsun> mtv: if you have a compelling reason to want -386, use sudo aptitude install linux-386
<intelikey> why would x11-common depend on laptop-detect ?
<robotgeek> intelikey: maybe the mouse support?
<intelikey> thats like saying,  if you run linux laptop-detect has to be installed
<intelikey> the more /me despizes *buntu
<robotgeek> ooooh noes, don't say that intelikey  :)
<rollerskatejamms> Whenever I open Konquerer to browse files my load goes to like 8 and disk IO goes through the roof
<intelikey> note*   x11-common   has nothing (or extreemly little) to do with xorg.
<rollerskatejamms> any ideas?
<crimsun> intelikey: on gutsy, it doesn't appear to at all
<robotgeek> anyways, i gotta go to work tomorrow, so night
<intelikey> hmmm  well that's a good thought.  but try removing laptop-detect and look at the list of things it will take with it....
<intelikey> robotgeek gooday
<Jucato> intelikey: apparently that's only true on dapper
<intelikey> Jucato well good...   maybe there is hope.
<harcol> Holaaa
<intelikey> i've been installing things without their dependancies lately,   heh  kinda tricky but so far so good
<jontec> O_o
<Jucato> no surprise there... that's highly likely of intelikey :)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> ooops.   setting the clock caused that   if it broadcast the away
<intelikey> is it ok to timestamp system files say 10 years ago ?
<intelikey> or 60 years ago even ?
<jontec> absolutely
<jontec> yes
<mod_config> question: I'm wanting to switch to ubuntu, and I'm also wanting to remove traces of kde, to install Ubuntu, I run ubuntu-desktop package. But how do I remove the kde packages?
<intelikey> mod_config apt-get remove --purge '*qt*'     then install the gnome package
<mod_config> intelikey: that's it?
<intelikey> try it and see
<mod_config> heh, okay thanks.
<mod_config> intelikey: now, do I use the ' around qt also?
<intelikey> i added the '' so the shell wouldn't try to expand the stars...           you can do gnome that way with '*gtk*'    both are a bit messy
<mod_config> okay
<intelikey> but generally affective
<jontec> T_T I hate just about all gnome apps...
<jontec> 'cept gparted... it's the man
<intelikey> hate ?    well that's hate speach if there ever was any
<mod_config> this is the error I got back: Regex compilation error - Invalid preceding regular expression
<mod_config> with and without the ''
<intelikey> 'libqt*'  maybe
<vecina> How come if i log into ubuntu without going through safe mode first my monitor loses signal? o.O
<mtv> crimsun:  you there?
<crimsun> mtv: yes
* intelikey <grumbles> to much change in one year </grumbles>
<mtv> crimsun: i have sound with the update kernel, though it only works with headphone enabled and there is a lot of static or white noise i guess
<intelikey> vecina cause the xorg.conf is misconfigured i would assume
<jontec> what's that command that fixes that that never helps
<crimsun> mtv: 'Headphone' or 'Headphone Jack Sense' ?
<vecina> intelikey: I wish i knew exactly how to fit it. shall i post my xorg?
<mod_config> ah, working without the first * . thanks intelikey
<jontec> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg... or something
<jontec> no, that's not it
<vecina> no that screws things up
<mtv> crimsun: headphone
<jussi01> could someone tell me the peice of software to use for crating a dvd out of several avi's (xvid)
<jussi01> ??
<crimsun> mtv: right, that's expected.  It should be left unmuted.
<contraY> what's a open PDF viwer?
<intelikey> vecina see jontec ^   "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<contraY> thanks
<jontec> vecina: exactly, don't do it. If it works in live cd I'd look and see if there's somethign special about your video card
<jontec> intelikey: are you sure that's the right command?
<vecina> jontec: It DIDNt work in live cd, i had to do some sort of weird stuff.
<jontec> intelikey: I don't think it is :D
<vecina> and i have an ATI Radeon x700... the evilest of all
<crimsun> mtv: make sure 'Master Mono' is unmuted and non-zero (80% seems tolerable on the affected AC'97 codecs)
<ryan__> Has anyone been able to install Kubuntu on a usb external hard drive and boot from it?
<intelikey> jontec the live CD will probably be using vesa driver.   yes that's the command
<crimsun> mtv: you /might/ need 'Headphone Jack Sense' unmuted, too
<contraY> what's a good PDF viwer?
<crimsun> kpdf
<intelikey> is there any such thing as "good pdf" ????
<jontec> vecina: intelikey will have the expert advice, but I usually just go to ubuntuforums and search
<jontec> lol
<mtv> crimsun: no sound with settings changed with jack sensor and with master mono and master at 80 percent
<vecina> intelikey: I know dpkg-reconfigure, but when i do that it screws up the settings that envy made. ATI isnt very well supported
<jontec> vecina: oh and what kind of weird stuff? do you mean like safe graphics mode? or like editing the xorg.conf file?
<intelikey> vecina if it doesn't work without safe mode then how can it "screw it up"   it's already wrong.
<vecina> jontec: As in, it iwll set my graphics driver to something wrong like NV
<vecina> intelikey: why dont i just paste my xorg?
<crimsun> mtv: then do the following:  rm /etc/udev/rules.d/85-alsa.rules, then reboot
<vecina> intelikey: so at least ill know what to do
<intelikey> well postbin that jo jo
<vecina> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<crimsun> mtv: sudo rm, that is
<vecina> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26080/
<ryan__> Has anyone been able to install Kubuntu on a usb external hard drive and boot from it?
<vecina> Lets see if thats any good :/
<jontec> vecina: my ATi card was fine before proprietary drivers and worked even better after
<intelikey> hmmmm you know,  i don't have a browser installed yet.....
<jontec> hehe
<ringo> is there any way in kubuntu to recover removed files ? (help please, n00b)
<vecina> jontec: the ATI works great... its the loading screen that crashes my monitor
<vecina> Something about its format or something is causing a signal crash
<contraY> ok
<intelikey> ringo possable  how important are they?   are you running the system in question?   how many seconds has the fs been mounted sense the rm ?
<jontec> vecina: (I was debating the comment 'ATI isn't very well supported' :D) do you have proprietary drivers for your card (not sure if that would help... just doing some information collection)
<jontec> installed that is
<Admiral_Chicago> R
<lordofthepigs> Hello!
<vecina> jontec: i installed via envy, so yes. the non-proprietary drivers sucked.
<lordofthepigs> I was wondering why I had an SMTP server on my machine
<ringo> 8/10 in importance. yes. don't understand the third :(
<lordofthepigs> and if it is really required that it listens on *:smtp
<Admiral_Chicago> err...i'm trying to use an intel intergrated chipset for my graphics card
<lordofthepigs> instead of just localhost
<jontec> vecina: I've heard of envy, I'll look it up, but okay.
<Admiral_Chicago> xorg is not detecting it correctly, which driver do i use?
<vecina> jontec: it goes to the site and gets the latest upgrade so you dont have to :)
<ryan__> Has anyone been able to install Kubuntu on a usb external hard drive and boot from it?
<intelikey> ringo eeeek.   the more disk activity (fs read/writes) after the rm the less likely a full recovery.   ext# fs does not facilitate any form of "undelete"  and auto defrags constantly    "sorta"
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: maybe you can help...
<vecina> The problem is the LOADING SCREEN. Safe mode lets me skip it, its when it tries to load it up that i get an issue. But it gets even worse - i have to go through safe mode so i can reinstall dbus, because for some stupid reason that thing gets borked every time i boot up - or shut down, whatever the case may be
<vecina> not to mention Pal and/or Hal, i cant figure out which of those is the problem with my graphics so i reinstall both...
<intelikey> hal=hardware abstraction layer
<jontec> vecina: is this feisty? (I've been having problems with my loading screen, too... like it relaoding several times and still not shutting down, though I'm not sure if it's a recognized problem)
<vecina> Well one of them is screwing up. Nexuiz locks up unless i reinstall both... or just one, dunno which
<jontec> vecina: also is this amd64 or 32-bit?
<vecina> heck, sometimes nexuiz locks up anyway...
<vecina> jontec: yes, feisty. AMD64
<intelikey> the latest and greatest in 64bit soup
<contraY> bye
<contraY> soup?
<vecina> I wish dearly that i had not gotten a 64 bit
<intelikey> vecina they'll run the 32bit version too
<jontec> vecina: yeah, me too sometimes :D...
<jontec> si
<jontec> or you can explore chroot, which I am investigating
<vecina> intelikey: any idea why dbus gets borked? thats what automounts stuff like flash drives
<jontec> but I guess if it's failing on a normal boot, you probably don't care about it
<intelikey> dbus serves as an interprocess communication vehical
<vecina> intelikey: so... it being ruined every time i start up could have a lot of bad effects
<intelikey> well enough if dbus is hosed then automounting will probably crap out also
<mtv> crimsun: i am back after a long reboot
<vecina> intelikey: So what could be destroying it? how can i stop it?
<intelikey> vecina yes   lots of things expecting to use dbus
<intelikey> vecina file a bug and hope  ?
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<vecina> intelikey: ... oy
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: can you help me out with my video problem
<mtv> crimsun: i still have the same problem.  Sound but only with headphone enabled
<vecina> intelikey: well hold on... is there any way to read a log of what happened last time i logged out?
<intelikey> vecina /var/log/*
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago what it is ?
<crimsun> mtv: your phrasing is a bit unclear.  Are you saying only headphones (not speakers) are audible, or are you saying that sound is audible only if 'Headphone' is unmuted?
<vecina> :P
<mtv> crimson: when headphone is unmuted
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago   lshw | less   see if   i810   is not the driver you want.
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: would it list the driver I need?
<intelikey> lshw will list the card
<intelikey> you use the driver for the card
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know the driver
<Admiral_Chicago> i have the card though
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago probably   i810   but better to check.    i'd say pastebin the vidio section of   lshw   but i still haven't installed a browser......
<Admiral_Chicago> paste.stgarber.org/1653
* intelikey considers installing a browser....
<intelikey> nah i'm enjoying the freedom to much to mess it up.
<Admiral_Chicago> http://paste.stgraber.org/1653
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry thats the real link.
<intelikey> same link
<Admiral_Chicago> no, typo in the first one
<mtv> crimsun: i think sticking headphone as my default will be fine.  I appreciate your help very much.
<crimsun> mtv: ok
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago not bad.     revisit your post    see line 99
<intelikey> i don't have a web browser installed   hehhhe
<kraut> moin
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: i'm trying somethings out
<epimeth> good morning folks!
<intelikey> epimeth shalom
<nickgraber> how do I find out what speed my network link is running at from the terminal?
<dvm>    How to catch USB interrupts in 'C'. I am in a situation that i need to call a particular function that written in 'C' whenever an USB device is plugged.
<fusiogen> hi
<fusiogen> french?
<intelikey> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fusiogen> merci les filles :)
<intelikey> merci buco
<intelikey> <!sp>
<fusiogen> on Konversation irc   where i can go to @qnet  where is the onfiguration for tape it and go to qnet?
<fusiogen> ou doisje aller pour configurer konversation irc pour pouvoir aller dans quacknet
<sivaji> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<intelikey> gooday all. and peace be with you.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, any ideas on how to fix my sound issue? I'm not getting anything out
<vecina> *sigh*
<vecina> is there any reason why the kubuntu loading screen would crash my computer? what drivers and such does it try to use?
<crimsun> usplash vs. fglrx/nvidia?
<vecina> crimsun: usplash?
<crimsun> vecina: the blue kubuntu logo (not in KDM)?
<crimsun> (black background)
<crimsun> or is it purple?
<crimsun> I haven't seen the usplash logo in some time
<vecina> crimsun: yes, that one
<crimsun> right, are you using fglrx or nvidia?
<vecina> it crashes my monitor
<vecina> fglrx
<vecina> it did this on the install disk too, i had to use the text installer
<crimsun> try booting without usplash
<sivaji> how to see my knoqueror history
<vecina> without usplash?
<sivaji> how to see my konqueror history
<vecina> how do you edit the grub entries again?
<crimsun> vecina: well, to test, just choose the recovery boot option in the grub boot menu, then when a prompt is presented after it boots, type: telinit 2
<vecina> telinit 2? okay... brb
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, just did "sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<Admiral_Chicago> didn't work, did I want intel8x0m?
<Admiral_Chicago> perhaps I made an error. its an intel controller...hmm
<insmod> <Admiral_Chicago>what card
<Admiral_Chicago> ultimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97
<Admiral_Chicago> perhaps I want ac97-codec?
<insmod> <Admiral_Chicago>http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Intel#matrix
<Admiral_Chicago> insmod: thank you looking...
<vecina> okay removing 'splash' did it....
<vecina> OMG!
<vecina> And now DBUS is working!!!!!
<vecina> So, safe mode shuts off dbus.... huh!
<vecina> *slaps face*
<illmortal> Does anyone know how to tweak/overclock NVIDIA video cards?
<obvio171_> i want to split a big flac into individual tracks according to the cue sheet, does anyone know of a program that does that?
<insmod> <obvio171_>audacity
<Admiral_Chicago> insmod: okay i may sound like an idiot here, which card do I have then?
<Admiral_Chicago> also, if i need intel8x0m, how do i unload 8x0?
<Admiral_Chicago> i think I have ICH4
<insmod> <Admiral_Chicago> rmmod
<obvio171_> insmod: it does that automatically or do i have to check the times in the cue sheet and do it myself?
<insmod> <Admiral_Chicago> try till one works there are only three
<Admiral_Chicago> okay trying
<insmod> <obvio171_> flac audio ?
<obvio171_> insmod: yep
<Admiral_Chicago> its "in use"...trying something else
<insmod> <obvio171_> what cue sheet
<obvio171_> insmod: it's a text file that comes with it saying the names of the tracks and the start times of each of them.
<obvio171_> amarok recognizes this and lets you jump to a specific point in the file given by the cue sheet
<obvio171_> but i wanted to have separate files for different tracks
<insmod> <obvio171_>no idea sorry -- uadacity is an audio recorder editor
<insmod> audacity that is
<obvio171_> hm, ok
<obvio171_> insmod: thanks anyway. i'll look into it :)
<Rictoo> What would be the best KDE partition manager which can also handle NTFS and hopefully won't screw up my system? :)
<bryan> hi, can anyone tell me why my OS X install disc wont mount in Ubuntu? little frustrated, need to re-nstall OS X, but cd wont mount, and isnt booting?
<jontec> rictoo: I don't know of one.... install gparted
<osinkin>    mc
<jontec> Rictoo: qtparted it a piece of crap
<jontec> is*
<Admiral_Chicago> insmod: a reboot worked...I feel like a windows user. Thanks
<epimeth> bryan: could be the disc is busted....
<bryan> epimeth- it mounted fine in osx
<epimeth> bryan: but like you said, the computer won't boot from it
<epimeth> brb folks... something is screwy with my network :-(
<insmod> <Admiral_Chicago>to not reboot just rmmod or kill the pid or program eg rmmod nvidia or kill 1809 or killall -9 gedit
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll remember that
<emin3m95> hi all/ Salut tout le monde
<fusiogen> emin3m95: salut
<fusiogen> :)
<emin3m95> un francais?(ou du moins francophone)
<fusiogen> ouyi
<fusiogen> oui francais
<emin3m95> tu t'y connais bien en ubuntu?
<fusiogen> non
<fusiogen> je debute :(
<fusiogen> et je suis sous Kunbuntu depuis talheur ^
<fusiogen> ^^
<fusiogen> et jarrive pas a faire marcher le wifi
<fusiogen> et encor moins steam
<emin3m95> erf
<emin3m95> moi je pexu peu t'aider
<emin3m95> peux*
<bjwebb_> please can someone help
<jontec> hola
<bjwebb_> ctrl + esc won't show any processes
<fusiogen> cool
<fusiogen> :)
<bjwebb_> http://two.xthost.info/linux/snapshot1.png
<fusiogen> on peut faire une convers vocal?
<jontec> no
<emin3m95> ha on peut pas parler en pv, vive le flood alors
<jontec> (lol, sorry)
<fusiogen> mdr
<emin3m95> une converse en vocal ou ca?
<fusiogen> sur msn
<jontec> bjwebb_: why do you need to see the processes? (I've never used ctrl + esc)
<emin3m95> y'a pas msn sur kubuntu ^^
<bjwebb_> because i can't use any apt program because it says apt is already running
<bjwebb_> and i don't have it open
<fusiogen> bha si mdr
<jontec> bjwebb_: is syntaptic/adept running?
<bjwebb_> not that i know of
<fusiogen> demarer internet kopete
<fusiogen> demarer internet kopete
<bjwebb_> theres no window
<fusiogen> ^^
<bjwebb_> which is why i want to find wat it is and end it
<emin3m95> j'ai lopete et gaim, je prefere gaim
<emin3m95> mais je peux pas t'envoyer mon addresse ici, y'a pas de pv...
<jontec> bjwebb_: everyone here looks dead, ask on #ubuntu, tell them that you need to get into apt, but you can't close adept/synaptic... or just that you need to unlock apt-get
<fusiogen> k
<fusiogen> moi cest pandiboy@zik.dj cest mon msn
<fusiogen> tape /join #pvici
<fusiogen> fr
<fusiogen> francais
<fusiogen> french
<pag> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<emin3m95> c'est pas faux
<fusiogen> merci
<fusiogen> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<emin3m95> !fr
<fusiogen> !fr
<fusiogen>  he  he
<emin3m95> lol
<fusiogen> wp :) fp
<emin3m95> bon go sur kubuntu-fr
<sivaji_> hi epimeth
<epimeth> hi sivaji_
<epimeth> :-)
<sivaji_>  !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<epimeth> sivaji_: you actually check to see who logged in?
<sivaji_> ho
<epimeth> you calling me a garden instrument?
<sivaji_> are u asking me
<Lynoure> hmmm
<ciacon> hi @ all... I have a question. How can I best make my files acessable over the internet using apache... best login based
<dev_> hello
<ciacon> hi dev_
<dev_> I am using 7.04, but since last 2-4 days I am having problem.
<dev_> When I start machine and start typing anything then after some characters, it start removing from last (like backspace).
<dev_>  so I just can't type anything. It get solved automatically after some restart
<chuen> !info Amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 14853 kB, installed size 33992 kB
<FisherPrice> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chuen> Hi. Does anyone know whetehr, if I upgrade from Edgy to Feisy apps are automatically upgrded to the latest version for the Feisty?
<Fr0de> chuen: assuming there are updated versions available in the repos, yes
<Fr0de> chuen: are you upgrading by using apt-get ?
<oOpusOoperandi> hi
<Fr0de> oOpusOoperandi: hi :)
<oOpusOoperandi> hi
<fusiogen> !fr
<fusiogen> fr
<fusiogen> !fr
<oOpusOoperandi> why can you use a number and it didn't let me?
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<oOpusOoperandi> does Kaffeine work best with xine?
<oOpusOoperandi> that's what I've I installed
<fusiogen> merci
<oOpusOoperandi> what else is important to get ALL multimedia RIGHT?
<Fr0de> oOpusOoperandi: you mean the number in my nick? I dunno why, maybe I'm just lucky..
<fusiogen> merci :)
<Fr0de> oOpusOoperandi: I prefer vlc - kaffeine scews up sound sync in mp4 playbacks
<oOpusOoperandi> oh
<fusiogen> merci :D
<Fr0de> oOpusOoperandi: at least, it does for me
<Fr0de> YMMV :P
<oOpusOoperandi> Fr0de: so what's a bulletproof line for VLC?
<oOpusOoperandi> to get it right at first shot
<Fr0de> oOpusOoperandi: you mean to install it?
<Fr0de> oOpusOoperandi: sudo aptitude install vlc
<oOpusOoperandi> yeah
<fusiogen> merci merci :D
<oOpusOoperandi> w00t w00t w00t w00t w00t
<oOpusOoperandi> that's it?
<Fr0de> oOpusOoperandi: from memory, yeah..
<fusiogen> non merci :D
<uwe_> uwe, sorry :)
<oOpusOoperandi> ok any of you guys using either TASTY MENU or KICKOFF?
<oOpusOoperandi> I can't find neither in apt-get
<fusiogen> so st :)
<fusiogen> su
<Jucato> oOpusOoperandi: you can't find them because they're not ther :)
<Jucato> there*
<oOpusOoperandi> why??!!!
<oOpusOoperandi> they are kewl
<Fr0de> oOpusOoperandi: not me.. I keep my setup fairly plain - keeps it simple
<PolitikerNEU> they suck
<Jucato> oOpusOoperandi: one simple reason. no one has stepped up to package or maintain it for Kubuntu.
<PolitikerNEU> especially tasty menu ... you have to make a klick to enter each menu level ... very inefficient
<oOpusOoperandi> Fr0de: you kidding me right? Like KDE embodies the qualities of simplicity
<oOpusOoperandi> ha ha ha
<Fr0de> oOpusOoperandi: simple, but not braindead :P
<PolitikerNEU> and - by the way: http://bennid.de/files/linux/debs/kubuntu/feisty/
<oOpusOoperandi> LMAO you got me in stitches with that
<oOpusOoperandi> PolitikerNEU: mm... it's tempting
<oOpusOoperandi> wtf is FALF
<PolitikerNEU> http://falf.sourceforge.net/
<PolitikerNEU> A media player for kde
<oOpusOoperandi> I don't know about ksmoothdock, looks it's no longer maintained ---> Updated:  Apr 19 2007
<Jucato> what's your definition of no longer maintained? O.o
<Jucato> er.. that's*
<oOpusOoperandi> Jucato: hasn't  been updated since then
<oOpusOoperandi> could brake havoc on my shiny new Fiesta
<Jucato> and??? there are apps that are still working and being used today that might have not been updated since... hm.. say 2006?
<Fr0de> less than 2 months = not maintained now?
<oOpusOoperandi> what about tastymenu, is that in developement?
<Jucato> there is this little thing called "development period", you know... when you do development stuff, fix bugs, add features, etc... a period where you don't really release anything... can last for weeks, months...
<chuen> Fr0de: So sorry, I had to answer a phone call ...
<Fr0de> chuen: that's ok, no problem :)
<oOpusOoperandi> what's the most popular O$ X type of taskbar?
<oOpusOoperandi> I mean those icons that jump?
<chuen> I was going to use Adept, but had errors - if I put my sources.list on pasteboard, would you mind having a look?
<Fr0de> sure thing
<chuen> Fr0de: Thx - one sec...
<oOpusOoperandi> how do I install those .deb packages?
<oOpusOoperandi> I click on them and don't install
<Fr0de> oOpusOoperandi: download them, then dpkg -i <package.deb>
<chuen> Fr0de: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26094/
* darkrift_ learned that one real fast
<Fr0de> chuen: looking now.. :)
<chuen> Fr0de: kk
<oOpusOoperandi> ok I did
<PolitikerNEU> right click --> ubuntu package menu --> install
<oOpusOoperandi> now whre are they supposed to be?
<oOpusOoperandi> snoothdock is not showiwng up
<oOpusOoperandi> by the way is smoothdock the most popular O$ X type?
<Fr0de> chuen: what do you get if you 'sudo apt-get update' ?
* darkrift_ couldnt find anything cept debian packages at first
<oOpusOoperandi> both aren't showing up
<chuen> Fr0de: A few fetch errors - shall I pste here? About 6 of them.
* darkrift_ goes back to xchat chan to beg for help
<oOpusOoperandi> nor Tasty Menu nor Ksmoothdock
<Fr0de> chuen: actually, you're mixing a lot of different version repos..
<Fr0de> chuen: you want it to be all feisty, right?
<chuen> Fr0de: That's right.
<lithiumX>  does anyone know where tour applications go when their installed?
<Fr0de> chuen: does your ISP provide a mirror to download from?
<chuen> Fr0de: I doubt it.
<oOpusOoperandi> mm... I am not too hot about ksmoothdock, I would call it kstiffdock
<Fr0de> chuen: it's worth checking, especially if you have a download quota
<chuen> Fr0de: Thy want nothing to do with Linux :)
<chuen> Fr0de:  no d/load quota - could download (K)ubuntu image in one go.
<Fr0de> chuen: that's ok, then.. :)
<chuen> Fr0de: Shall I paste errors?
<darkrift_> the guy in xchat channel is an *@#&
<oOpusOoperandi> great it just crashed
<Ayabara> I have a dual monitor setup in kubuntu, and I would like focus to follow the screen my pointer is in. Is there a way to do this?
<chuen> Fr0de: Thos one looks weird: http://archivey.ubuntu.com
<oOpusOoperandi> as I  said, no longer in development. I was kinda right
<darkrift_> i remember open source help providers being less egotistical back in the day
<Fr0de> chuen: yeah paste the errors
<darkrift_> must be too many windows users going over
<chuen> Errhttp://archivey.ubuntu.com dapper-security/universe Packages
<chuen>   Could not resolve archivey.ubuntu.com
<chuen> Fetched 7B in 1s (7B/s)
<chuen> Failed to fetch http://archivey.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/Release.gpg  Could not resolve archivey.ubuntu.com
<chuen> Failed to fetch http://archivey.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2  Could not resolve archivey.ubuntu.com
<chuen> Failed to fetch http://archivey.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not resolve archivey.ubuntu.com
<oOpusOoperandi> on top of that not compatible with berl
<chuen> Reading package lists... Done
<chuen> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Fr0de> chuen: lol - I meant paste in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<chuen> Fr0de: Sorry, thought it was shorter :(
<Fr0de> chuen: but never mind..
<Fr0de> lol
<jordo23> How do you set your default Torrent program in Kubuntu?
<oOpusOoperandi> it has an ugly scratched white and black bllock above, icons are jagged and mad pixelated, no transparency
<darkrift_> I understand this is not the proper place to ask, but having many helpfull and knowledgeable ppl around, im hoping for a hint.. Does anyone here know how to unload a .tcl file from xchat?
<Fr0de> chuen: I think you want 'archive.ubuntu...' not 'archivey.ubuntu...'
<Fr0de> chuen: drop that rogue 'y'..
<darkrift_> dont typo's suck?
<chuen> Fr0d: That's what I thought :) Don't know hwere the 'y' came from
<oOpusOoperandi> Tasty Menu doesn't even show up on the Start Menu
<oOpusOoperandi> so I can't configure it
<Fr0de> chuen: kill it... :P
<oOpusOoperandi> that's great
<chuen> Fr0de: OK - just delet the 'y', right?>
<Fr0de> chuen: and change every spo where edgy or dapper is mentioned to feisty
<Fr0de> spot
<chuen> Fr0de: OK Thx
<Fr0de> chuen: save a backup of the file first!
<Fr0de> :P
<chuen> Fr0de: OK :)
<Fr0de> chuen: then run 'sudo apt-get update' and see how it goes
<jordo23> Where in KDE to you set file associations for torrent files? They open in Bittorrent and I need them to open in Ktorrent
<Fr0de> jordo23: right-click on a .torrent file, then click the little spanner
<galathalion> why aint my screensaver working?
<oOpusOoperandi> OMG kiba is installing 3/4 of Gnome stuff
<oOpusOoperandi> OMG what have I done!!!
<jordo23> Fr0de: Thanks.....forgot how to do that...
<Fr0de> jordo23: all good now? :)
<jordo23> Fr0de: yep....
<Fr0de> jordo23: I meant to say right-click, get Properties, then click spanner, of course :P
<jordo23> If In installed ubuntu-desktop, is there a way to uninstall Gnome and stuff and leave my KDe setup intact?
<Fr0de> missed the middle step.. hehe
<Fr0de> jordo23: hmm.. should be a matter of making sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed, then remove ubuntu-desktop, I think
<Fr0de> jordo23: disclaimer: I've never tried it! :P
<jordo23> Fr0de: I want to get rid of all the Gnome stuff too....gnome apps, etc...
<chuen> Fr0de: Ok, I'll do that now . TTYS (hopefully!)
<Fr0de> chuen: good luck
<Jucato> jordo23: hold on a sec
<jordo23> Jucato: Hey Jucato...
<Jucato> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Fr0de> jordo23: it *might* all go when you kill the gnome desktop stuff..
<jordo23> Jucato: Thanks....but which should I do, the top method or the complete (bottom) method?
<knubbe> hi, im trying to install the java-plugin for my mozilla web browser. even though ive installed java6-plugin it simply wont work. (it says the plugin is missing then im going to a web page with a java applet)
<knubbe> anyone who knows why?
<Jucato> jordo23: the "top" method is "Remove Ubuntu", while the bottom is "Remove Xubuntu". can you figure out which one you should use? :D
<knubbe> i have the exact same problem with mplayer, so i think there might be something wrong with my plugins-folder (wherever i find that one)
<Fr0de> chuen: I'm going now, so if you have problems, I'm sure someone here will help you further! or check the ubuntu forums on the web.. :)
<Fr0de> see you, all!
<Jucato> by frodo
<Jucato> er... Fr0de :)
<Fr0de> lol
<Fr0de> byeee
<Jucato> oOpusOoperandi: btw, kiba-dock isn't a KDE app :)
<jordo23> Jucato: Does this look right?   http://pastebin.ca/573864
<oOpusOoperandi> WOW kiba dock is HOOOT
<oOpusOoperandi> hawt!!!
<Jucato> jordo23: looks ok
<jordo23> Jucato: here goes nothing...
<Jucato> jordo23: you can always install "kubuntu-desktop" to make sure you have a working kubuntu in the end
<jordo23> Jucato: Will do
<jordo23> thanks
<chuen> Jucato: Would you mind having a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26095/
<chuen> Jucato: Fr0de was helping me but had to go ...
<chuen> Jucato: Was tring to upgrade after editing sources.list.
<oOpusOoperandi> by the way, you'd need a physics engine to run Kiba-dock
<Jucato> chuen: 1) there's not amarok-latest for Feisty. might as well remove that
<chuen> Jucato: OK
<Jucato> oOpusOoperandi: kiba-dock comes with it's own, called akamaru
<chuen> Jucato: Shoul I just run it again after deleting that entry?
<chuen> Will it be any esier if I use Adept?
<Jucato> chuen: yes you can run apt-get update again. whether it will be easier in Adept, dunno
<chuen> Jucato: I was wondering whethe it might be easier to 'interact' with Adept because of the GUI :)
<Jucato> chuen: btw. the "E" stands for errors, you absolutely must fix those to be able to continue working. "W" are for warnings, you can still continue using if you don't fix those
<Jucato> chuen: well, yes and no, depending on which version of Kubuntu :)
<chuen> Jucato: Current;y , Edgy
<danielw> anyone know how to disable the EDC with the DD command?
<Jucato> ah well, I'd say that it's a bit of a no...
<jordo23> Jucato: Would running all that remove Cedega?
<jordo23> I don't see it anymore
<Jucato> well looks like it... it may have depended on some GTK library..
<Jucato> you can reinstall it. your user-specific cedega settings are usually saved in $HOME anyway
<jordo23> Jucato: yeah.....was python-glade2
<chuen> Jucato: Didn't get any '"E's" that time.
<Jucato> chuen: good. later on, you might want to remove those duplicate entries that it mentions.
<chuen> Jucato: OK, thanks. What do I need to do next?
<Jucato> chuen: um.. I don't know. what were you trying to do in the first place? :)
<chuen> Jucato: Upgrade to Feisty :)
<Jucato> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<jordo23> Jucato: Got it back....thanks Jucato
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> chuen: you manually changed your sources.list?
<chuen> Jucato: Yes.
<Jucato> chuen: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (or in Adept, Full Upgrade)
<chuen> Jucato: Fr0do advised.
<chuen> Jucato: OK, will try Adept
<chuen> Jucato: Thx for help.
<Jucato> chuen: Full Upgrade -> Preview Changes (just to make sure everything's ok) -> Apply Changes
<chuen> Jucato: OK
* Jucato goes off to study...
<oOpusOoperandi> a good P2P program?
<oOpusOoperandi> anyone got an idea?
<oOpusOoperandi> need one ASAP
<PolitikerNEU> amule, mldonkey, ktorrent, azureus ...
<PolitikerNEU> what do you need it for?
<darkrift_> ktorrent is p2p and not just torrent?
<PolitikerNEU> torrent is p2p
<vista> how do i get prozilla ?
<vista> whats the link to ubuntu-effects chat room ?
<PolitikerNEU> #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> vista: #ubuntu-effects
<jordo23> Jucato
<vista> how do i get prozilla?
<PolitikerNEU> what is prozilla?
<jordo23> Jucato: I think when I ran that before it deinstalled flash.....which package to reinstall?
<vista> download manager
<jordo23> For Macromedia
<Jucato> jordo23: flashplugin-nonfree
<jordo23> Jucato: Thanks
<PolitikerNEU> vista: http://prozilla.genesys.ro/?p=download
<PolitikerNEU> debian package should work
<vista> PolitikerNEU: there are no debain packages
<vista> PolitikerNEU: cant find a debain package
<vista> should i try prozgui
<PolitikerNEU> yes ... but you could also try d4x
<vista> whats d4x ?
<vista> can ony help me with kbfx
<vista> how do i get this theme working http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Just+Vista?content=59013
<vista> PolitikerNEU: i cant install prozgui
<PolitikerNEU> d4x = another download manager; what is the error message with prozgui?
<PolitikerNEU> of course you need to install the console version first
<vista> how do i do that
<vista> package libftk1.1c102 not found
<vista> dependencey problem
<vista> ?
<PolitikerNEU> ubuntu somewhat has deleted the prozgui packages ...
<vista> so i cant use prozilla nor prozgui ?
<faidillinger> ruthless: my style as a juvenile
<PolitikerNEU> maybe you can try to install it from source
<vista> how?
<PolitikerNEU> download the source
<PolitikerNEU> then go into the console, cd to your folder, extract the archive (with tar xvfj prozi [TAB]  [ENTER] ), go into the created folder and then run ./configure && make && sudo make install
<darkrift_> this mnight be a stupid q, but what do you do with a .bin file (dont think its an image)
<darkrift_> nvm
<darkrift_> ./ worked
<dvm> how to catch usb interrupt using d-bus and hal in  my 'c' code?
<oOpusOoperandi> has anyone installed VmWare Workstatoin aruond here?
<oOpusOoperandi> I am in the process
<oOpusOoperandi> is it difficult?
<ethanjulio> My audio just lowered down it's volume...anyone can help me "energize" it back?
<oOpusOoperandi> to install Vmweare I am supposed to do this line ln -s linux-headers-2.6.20-16-uname -r linux
<oOpusOoperandi> yet I don' have that ln -s linux-headers-2.6.20-16-uname
<oOpusOoperandi> I don't have anything with uname at the end
<oOpusOoperandi> am I supposed to make that up?
<oOpusOoperandi> I don't         have linux for that matter
<Jucato> oOpusOoperandi: linux-headers-`uname -r` (back quotes)
<holger> hi
<Jucato> or better yet, just install 'linux-headers-generic"
<oOpusOoperandi> Jucato: I did install that one
<oOpusOoperandi> with the backspaces
<oOpusOoperandi> am I supposed to reboot or something?
<oOpusOoperandi> is not showing up
<oOpusOoperandi> I already did install it
<holger> i have a problem with konsole, if i want to start another konsole with a command. for example: konsole -e "echo hello", this will result in an error:
<holger> kdecore (KProcess): WARNING: _attachPty() 11
<holger> konsole: WARNING: Unable to open a pseudo teletype!
<holger> Uh oh.. can't get terminal attributes..
<oOpusOoperandi> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<oOpusOoperandi> that's the line I used
<oOpusOoperandi> Jucato: does uname mean the result of MY uname?
<oOpusOoperandi> or the file is CALLED with uname at the end?
<oOpusOoperandi> I  know uname is a command
<Jucato> the uname of the kernel you are currently using
<oOpusOoperandi> ahh lol
<Jucato> no, the back quotes means that the command inside is executed and then replaced in the line
<oOpusOoperandi> so ln -s to my current one?
<Jucato> sort of like embedding a command inside a command
<Jucato> dunno really. haven't used vmware workstation
<oOpusOoperandi> this is my   uname 2.6.20-16-generic
<StErGi0s> anyone knows how to use a vodafone mobile connect card under kubuntu?
<oOpusOoperandi> ln: invalid option -- r
<oOpusOoperandi> what the
<oOpusOoperandi> make: *** No rule to make target `oldconfig'.  Stop.
<oOpusOoperandi> I don't care
<oOpusOoperandi> I am getting this error
<oOpusOoperandi> sudo: vmware-install.pl: command not found
<mcarthur> Do you mean sudo ./vmware-install.pl?
* leomcabral_away is back.
<piumaz> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<PolitikerNEU> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<epimeth> anybody here know ASP? I'm trying to write to a file in hebrew but it breaks my script...
* matysek away
<_4strO> epimeth: ASP --> berk !
<epimeth> _4strO: ???
<_4strO> epimeth: asp like active server pages ?
<epimeth> _4strO: do you know any other asps?
<epimeth> besides the snake of course
<happytiger> typing   sudo sysctl -w kernel.shmmax=134217728 at the cmd line set this kernel param for me, then to get that effect on each reboot I need to alter /etc/sysctl.conf. I tried adding " kernel.shmmax=13421772" to it but it didnt work what do I need to type?"
<_4strO> epimeth: we never know with 3 letters acronym :p
* epimeth grabs a trout
<epimeth> do you want me to show you how I use these???
* epimeth waves the trout around, menacingly
<_4strO> happytiger: think it's about /etc/sysctl.conf
<_4strO> argh i didnt read enoiugh
<chuen> Hi. I was just upgrading to Feisty using Adept and about half way through got a message that  libqt3 (I think) was 'broken', so the upgrade stopped.
<chuen> What's the best thing to do?
<julius> so yeah, when i shutdown i get error messages about applications "crashing"
<julius> any ideas?
<chuen> Jocato: Are you there?
<nosrednaekim> it's Jucato
<chuen> nosrednaekim: Oops :)
<chuen> Jucato: Are you there?
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: what up amigo?
<epimeth> you wouldn't happen to maybe be a web developer, would you?
<paolo> > hi, can you suggest me a good linux networking guide? thnks
<epimeth> paolo: what, specifically, about networking do you need?
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: nope, thankfully
<paolo> epimeth: general
<epimeth> paolo: that has got to be the single most useless answer I've ever gotten :-) ... what is it you need to know?  there is a *lot* of topics in networking
<Gerrit> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<chuen> Anyone? What should I do if my upgrade was interrupted by broken package msg.
<Aattila> Hi! Do anybody know where can be found the configuration files of katapult?
<pag> Aattila, ~/.kde/share/config/katapultrc   ?
<Aattila> pag: I tried this but somehow there's no katapultrc here
<pag> Aattila, do you have katapult installed?
<Aattila> pag: yes, I'm using it, but when I searched for katapult I get no seach results
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
* genii sips a large black coffee
<ivin> hello all
<Ayabara> do you use the default fonts for firefox and thunderbird?
<fer> :O
<anon32> stupid join floods..
<allenuts> #biyj-xdcc
<BluesKaj> morning folks :>)
<anon32> BluesKaj, here to continue FUDing? ;-)
<BluesKaj> nope anon32, I just don't let ppl get away with insults & personal attacks
<anon32> not again.... way too early in the morning for this spiel...
<BluesKaj> should I say the word "windows" and get flamed  :) ?
<anon32> I broke a window the other day
* anon32 ducks
<BluesKaj> it's raining here and i have a leaky window ...
<anon32> too bad windows are made from that cruddy fiberglass stuff these days
<BluesKaj> we' ordered new ones but they haven't arrived yet... custom sizes n all that
<BluesKaj> next door neighbour runs tha local Home Hardware and he keeps avoiding me , cuz i keep bugging him to let his son install kubuntu on his pc
<jordo23> Does anyone else find that Ktorrent crashes a lot?  It seems Ktorrent crashes every 45 minutes or so...
<anon32> jordo23, nope, but then again, I don't use KTorrent
<SlimeyPete> jordo23: I use ktorrent  ot and it hasn't crashed once
<SlimeyPete> *a lot
<anon32> jordo23, try running it in a terminal. Maybe there's some kind of obvious error.
<jordo23> anon32: Yeah....will do...
<Daisuke-Ido> i leave ktorrent running (quite literally) 24/7 and have had zero crashes
<anon32> I leave azureus running 24/7.... it works, but I have to keep adding RAM
* anon32 ducks
<jussi01> ktorrent ftw!
<zipper> jordo23, i've had it crash many times
<zipper> although not nearly every 45 mins
<zipper> give uTorrent for linux please =/
<jordo23> zipper: It seems to be crashing on a schedule or something, like in intervals every time....testing it now...
<zipper> okay
<chuen> Hi. I just upgraded from Edy to Feisy. All seem's OK *except* a couple of USB devices don't seem tobe mounting / responding. They show up in Device Manager on ports though.
<xrokos> what's the default program for image preview?
<xrokos> sth ....view?
<jthomas> can anyone tell me why Launchpad won't accept my bug report?  It always says there is 1 error, but doesn't say where.  I have added text to make it acceptable length but it still won't take it.
<icecruncher> how can I ener the root password if I'm using sudo?
<SlimeyPete> icecruncher: there is no root password unless you set one up
<anon32> !root | icecruncher
<ubotu> icecruncher: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<icecruncher> SlimeyPete: yes, so when an app asks for the root wassword, what should I do?
<icecruncher> anon32: I know, thnks
<SlimeyPete> icecruncher: quit the app. Then run "sudo passwd" o set a root password, then run the app aan and give it that password.
<SlimeyPete> *app again
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> k
<Gerrit> I am having locale problems. My locale is nl_NL.utf-8, but gnumeric (which claims to respect the locale) still interprets "12/6" as 6 December rather than 12 June. What might cause this?
<codec>  can someone help me with 3d acceleration on an ati card?
<anon32> codec, yes. Maybe.
<emonkey-f> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<emonkey-f> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<codec> thank you
<chuen> Hi. Can anyone help me out with USB problem after upgrade to Feisty pls?
<snake> hi to all
<snake> does anyone know any good soft to convert avi to any other format possible that a DVD player can read ??
<athena> snake, tovid
<athena> but please please please please please don't do that
<snake> athena: thank you
<athena> snake, might I point out that DVDs suck in general? Use the TV-out on your video card for crying out loud.
<flami> Hi, is there a app i can fill out pdf forms with ( best would also be to save them ) . right now i can just view the pdf with ghostview or kpdf
<snake> yes i know but in my conditions
<snake> i have no other choice
<snake> :S
<mtv> how would i go about adding hdc and hdd back to my /dev?
<athena> flami, probably you need acroread
<flami> ok
<snake> flami: for saving the pdf
<snake> you can use even the print 2 file option in firefox
<athena> mtv, with symlinks probably. Why bother?
<mtv> athena: well i had a lot of programs setup to detect media on hdd, and hdc.  Those are my dvd drives
<athena> mtv, symlink /dev/hdX to /dev/scdX then
<athena> or just upgrade your programs
<ubuntu__> hi
<imlostagain> Hey people. Im a noob so please help me out. :)   ### I got this file on my desktop and i want to install it (its wolfenstein enemy territory) i doubble clik on the icon but nothing happends...... et-linux-2.55.x86.run ### I got an AMD 64 bit machine.
<mtv> athena: the latest round of updates got rid of those.  scdx huh
<ubuntu__> any boby here to help?
<athena> mtv, eh?
<athena> they're still here for me..
<JuJuBee> When I try to mv *.* ../  from a folder (php manual local copy), It tells me "bash: /bin/mv: Argument list too long", how do I override this?
<athena> /dev/scd0, /dev/scd1, etc
<mtv> athena: thanks that will also fix my swap issue.  My swap disapeared last night with both those
<jthomas> JuJuBee: try mv * ../
<athena> mtv, um, I suggest a closer inspection of your system. It sounds b0rk3d
<mtv> i just hope those scdx dont dissapear as well
<JuJuBee> jthomas : same t hing.
<JuJuBee> *thing
<mtv> oh tell me about.  I did an aweful thing.  Upgraded dapper-edgy-fiesty one night
<jthomas> JuJuBee: otherwise it only moves the files with a dot in them (unlike Windows, Linux files don't need a name.ext
<JuJuBee> All files have a dot.
<JuJuBee> But I see your point.
<athena> JuJuBee, not all files have dots...
<athena> /etc/fstab for example
<JuJuBee> In this dir...
<Gerrit> I configured my locale to be nl_NL.UTF-8, but gnumeric still interprets 'xx/yy' as 'mm/dd' rather than 'dd/mm'. In my previous installation (FC4) it was interpreted as 'dd/mm' like I want to. How can I fix this?
<jthomas> JuJuBee: how about mv '*' ../
<jthomas> ?
<JuJuBee> mv: cannot stat `*': No such file or directory
<JuJuBee> There are many files I need to move...
<jthomas> can you move up a level?  <<cd ..; mv ___/* .>>
<JuJuBee> I got it...
<jthomas> what was it?
<JuJuBee> mv /php_manual_en/html ./php_manunal
<JuJuBee> simpler to rename/move the entire folder.
<Gerrit> How do I configure KDE in Kubuntu to scroll through desktops with ctrl+tab?
<jthomas> aah, yes, you cannot move a folder without adding the -R (recursive) if you just try to move files/folders all at once
<Jucato> Gerrit: System Setttings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Gerrit> Jucato: Ah, thanks. I was looking at multiple desktop configuration.
<JuJuBee> Jucato : any ideas where i might get some assistance getting NIS to work under feisty?  Been trying for over a week now.
<Gerrit> That leaves my gnumeric problem then. I'll ask the gnumeric mailing-list.
<JuJuBee> Had it working using 6.10.
<Jucato> JuJuBee: sorry....
<JuJuBee> K
<JuJuBee> Other than NIS and LDAP, are there any other centralized authentication options?
<mtv> where is power management on kde?
<Tm_T> !info kde-guidance-powermanager
<ubotu> kde-guidance-powermanager: HAL based Power Manager Applet. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 62 kB, installed size 328 kB
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. what does :(){ :|:& };:  do?
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: you know what happens when you next time mention that
<mtv> kde-guidance-powermanager was already installed.  I am looking for where i can setup options for power management.
<Tm_T> mtv: have you looked around in systemsettings?
<Dr_willis> Tm_T,  just seen it pasted/ then the guy kickbanned. :) never did actually see/understand what it did.
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: well, perhaps you see pattern there then? (;
<Dr_willis> Tm_T,  so i found some info on it.  I recall  some discssion about ever growing userscripts/loops/issue like this befor. I forget the fix however.
<Tm_T> mtv: I recommend to use search capabilities
<mtv> Tm_T: yeah i just thought it would be out there in the open like gnome.   System settings has nothing for hibernate
<jacques> je voulais demander quelques chose ici
<Tm_T> mtv: if you use searchword "power" ?
<Tm_T> !fr | jacques
<ubotu> jacques: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mtv> will do sir
<Jucato> nah, the settings for guidance-power-manager is in the app itself.. right-click I think
<Jucato> (in the system tray)
<mtv> jucato: nothing like that in system tray
<Jucato> maybe it's not running, then. is that a laptop?
<mtv> desktop
<Jucato> ah...
<Jucato> try System Settings -> Monitor & Display -> Power tab (I think)
<Jucato> g-p-m is only for laptops I believe
<mtv> jucato: alright i will checkout kpowersave
<livingdaylight> two questions... 1. installed webilder but it doesnt work...2.i have attached vga cable from laptop to external monitor and it isn't working...any help with either would be welcome
<Solifugus> How can I make Konqueror show html as html, again?  I had it show a text once.. and cannot change it back.. don't see the normal kde tools on kubuntu
<mtv> what is the best usenet program with nzb support for linux
<pimpin> i have no sound and i have kubuntu 7.04
<nosrednaekim> pimpin: did you turn everything up in the mixer?
<pimpin> yeap but still nothing
<imagine> pimpin: it's a known issue if you have the sndintel driver
<imagine> pimpin: have you upgraded your system to the latest update?
<pimpin> yeap what else can i do
<imagine> dunno I know there's a ALSA dev that hangs out here ... he helped me out few weeks ago with that... it's an ALSA problem
* nosrednaekim reminds himself to never upgrade
<PsySine> I have problems setting monitor resolution
<Dr_willis> read up on the !fixres site yet?
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<PsySine> I can choose 50,51,52,53,54 Hz
<PsySine> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto this one yes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PsySine> but I know kde is the problem
<JuJuBee> How come kubuntu 6.10 is not available for download from kubuntu.org/download.php ?
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: why do you want edgy?
<JuJuBee> Feisty won't work for me (NIS does not work properly)
<JuJuBee> I'm sick of fighting with it to get it working.
<Dr_willis> http://mirrors.csumb.edu/ubuntu/kubuntu/
<JuJuBee> And failing...
<Dr_willis> or any of the other mirror sites have it. the links just go to the feisty dir.
<JuJuBee> Damn, I just rememberd why I installed feisty on the server.  Edgy won't install (hardware is very new)  Edgy wouldn't install/
<a-865> is there an alternative to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats that speaks KDE instead of Gnome?
<athena> a-865, um, RestrictedFormats are restricted no matter what your desktop environment is
<a-865> athena: page says applications -> add/remove which doesn't exist in KDE menu
<athena> a-865, follow the detailed instructions...
<athena> alternatively, just install mplayer. It's the only media player that doesn't suck
<BluesKaj> a-865, look at the kicker, jus tbelow utilities add/remove -adept
<BluesKaj> adept can add and remove programs from your enabled repositories
<a-865> adept is running and has found mplayer, but I can't figure out how to get it to install it :-p
<BluesKaj> a-865,  highlight the app , click on apply changes
<a-865> no context menus exist
<a-865> there is no apply changes
<MaTiAz> athena: IMO VLC is great too
<athena> MaTiAz, uh, VLC fails.
<BluesKaj> did you request install , a-865 ?
<MaTiAz> athena: Why?
<athena> horrible H.264 support, irritating configuration scheme, and no support at all for subtitles
<a-865> adept is inept - apt-get is installing mplayer
<Gerrit> What's the difference between "Add/Remove Programs" and "System -> Adept Manager"? Are those two different frontends to apt-get?
<Gerrit> Hm
<Gerrit> No
<Gerrit> Never mind
<athena> Gerrit, yes. And the only tool you should use is apt-get.
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: yes
<hagabaka> athena: vlc does support subtitles. research before making claims
<fdoving> Gerrit: yes, add/remove programs is a selection of the "most commonly used programs" or something like that, adept manager is more advanced with all those packages and features.
<Gerrit> athena: I see
<athena> hagabaka, no it doesn't. Tried SSA/ASS lately?
<athena> nice troll.
<hagabaka> those are not the only type of subtitles
<Gerrit> athena: Such a gui reminds me of programs whose existance I forgot about, or that I had never heard of. That is why I like it, really.
<athena> they're the only kind I ever see...
<hagabaka> you said "no support for subtitles at all"
<athena> Gerrit, true enough
<Gerrit> That's the only reason
<athena> hagabaka, fine. "crappy support for the only real subtitles".
<hagabaka> it has had some support for all types of subtitles i've encountered. only prolematic with substation alpha
<athena> it doesn't exactly take a lot of work to support SRT and VOBsub..
<hagabaka> and that's only new code
<athena> and SSA is ancient
<hagabaka> those work for me
<nullkuhl> guys, i have a laptop that has 2 speakers and a subwoofer in it,, am currently using the very default drivers of fiesty (alsa).. but when i play something , sound comes out of the speakers only and the subwoofer is not working at all .. plz HELP
<athena> hagabaka, they work for me too. That's why I said it doesn't exactly take a lot of work to support them.
<athena> so saying they're supported doesn't count for much
<hagabaka> uhuh
<Gerrit> Am I the only person who still uses xv?
<athena> nullkuhl, tried turning your subwoofer's volume knob up?
<hagabaka> so you claim a program sucks by devaluing everything it can do, and picking out everything it can't
<athena> Gerrit, um, no? xv is the only way to play video,
<Dr_willis> Gerrit,  i aint used it in ages.. it was a nice program.
<nosrednaekim> nullkuhl: all channels in kmix enabled and their volumes raised?
<Dr_willis> you are refering to the xv image viewer program?
<Gerrit> athena: to view images
<athena> hagabaka, what the hell, are you some kind of advertiser/zealot? The point is it doesn't play SSA/ASS
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: you ARE old..
<Gerrit> The xv image viewr
<Gerrit> I am not old
<athena> Gerrit, oh... lol
<Gerrit> But it's fast
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Gerrit> It's faster than Image Magick
<Dr_willis> Heh - xv sort of shot itself in the foot with its licensing. so out came a dozen+ replacements.
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: well, old to linux I mean
<Dr_willis> wine irfanview.exe
<Dr_willis> :)
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: Yes
<athena> lol, I actually tried using irfanview in wine... speaking of slow..
<hagabaka> athena: i'm not a one-sided supporter for any alternative media player; i'm just critical of your tone
<Dr_willis> i never notifed it being slow.
<Dr_willis> It shows images...  what speed does it need. heh
<damageDOne> Hi, If I'm not using a usbdisk but it won't eject because it says it's busy, what do I do?
<athena> hagabaka, .....
<nullkuhl> nosrednaekim: yea
<athena> this isn't on topic anyway, but the point is that VLC has a bunch of usability flaws
<nosrednaekim> damageDOne: do you have a window with it open?
<Dr_willis> everything has usability flaws
<damageDOne> No
<athena> Dr_willis, "hello" has no usability flaws
<Dr_willis> athena,  it would to a chinease speaker. :)
<Gerrit> Apart from programs like Skype and Google Earth, xv is the only program that I couldn't install by apt-get install
<nosrednaekim> nullkuhl: right click on the mixer window and select channels. Make sure all channels in that list are enabled
<Gerrit> Heh: "Note: if you're going to try compiling this on RedHat Linux 6, READ THIS FIRST.  You'll be glad you did."
<athena> Dr_willis, ...
<Dr_willis> Gerrit,  theres unofficial repos with googleearth and skype packages I thought.
<nosrednaekim> yeah it does... ever heard someone say "hello?" in a very mean tone? ;)
<damageDOne> nosrednaekim: ... but I was in the drive in the CLI. I just backed out of it and now it works. Cheers
<Gerrit> Dr_willis: Oh cool
<nullkuhl> nosrednaekim: yes its all selected and enabled
<nosrednaekim> damageDOne: k
<Gerrit> I installed them already anyway
<damageDOne> nosrednaekim: Had no idea that would happen.
<jthomas> has anyone installed the newer LinuxMCE on Kubuntu 7.04?  any bugs?  is it difficult to set up?  can a net-boot PC be used to record TV shows?
<athena> say, where's xv's homepage?
<nosrednaekim> nullkuhl: no clue then..... go to #alsa?
<Dr_willis> jthomas,  i think that MCE thing is very much a work in progress. :) they may have an official channel .
<nosrednaekim> jthomas: no experience with LInuxMCE, but MythTV can do all those
<jthomas> hmm i'll check into that, thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Using MythTV here at the moment on my 2nd Ubuntu machine
<jthomas> nosrednaekim: yes i think they're kinda the same code base, but not sure i guess
<nosrednaekim> jthomas: mythTV is pretty good, but it may not be easy to set up.
<alex> jukato i stil havent fix the problem
<Dr_willis> i find mythtv easy to set up.. now that i spent a lot of time learning it. :)
<alex> do u remember me from yesterday?
<nosrednaekim> alex: its Jucato.
<Jucato> O.o
<alex> sr
<Jucato> not quite. sorry... have a lot on my mind lately
<Jucato> how can I help?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: he didn't desert.. he's back!
<alex> do u rember my problem?
<Jucato> <Jucato> not quite. sorry... have a lot on my mind lately
<asaup> anyone using tovid here
<athena> uh, nope
<alex> can you remind where i have to write big scripts?
<a-865> error opening/initializing the selected video_out device :-(
<athena> asaup, I'm right here. Stop messaging me
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<athena> a-865, are you using the GUI? open the settings and under video, change the driver to xv.
<daquino> where is the sources helper ... there was a url were you could add a bunch of sources and get a list
<menencia> hi; can someone help me on commands about unzip a file to a specific destination?
<a-865> athena: it was on mga :-p
<athena> lol
<athena> yeah, there's a bug about that actually
<athena> menencia, sure
<athena> "man unzip"
* athena just noticed how awkward that looks
<a-865> athena: changing it to xv didn't help
<menencia> man unzip? what means?
<menencia> xD
<hackers> ya des franais?
<menencia> oui
<menencia> lol
<hackers> doit pas y en avoir bcp XD
<kharloss> hi, i have a problem  i have a sis900 pci Lan card, but isn`t recognized by my kubuntu. if i "lspci" output contain an entry "01:07.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS900 PCI Fast Et                        hernet (rev 02)
<kharloss> any solution ?
<menencia> mouais..
<alex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26142/
<athena> a-865, do you still get "error initializing blah blah blah"?
<a-865> athena: yes, exact same error
<nosrednaekim> menencia: it gives you the manual page for unzip
<athena> a-865, tried restarting mplayer? and if xv doesn't work, use x11
<Jucato> !adeptfix | alex
<ubotu> alex: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<nosrednaekim> kharloss: and ifconfig doesn't give you anything?
<menencia> ok
<kharloss> i have two network cards
<kharloss> just one appear
<a-865> athena: that worked :-)
<Dr_willis> appears where?
<kharloss> just eth0 is shown
<daquino> help....
<daquino> isn' there a source wizard ?
<Dr_willis> source wizard?
<athena> a-865, hehe, brief explanation of outputs. xv draws the video directly onto the screen, i.e. fast. x11 tells X to draw the video, i.e. slow. gl/gl2 uses openGL to draw the video, i.e. fast :-)
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nosrednaekim> kharloss: and does if config show you two devices>
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<kharloss> just eth0 and lo
<a-865> athena: system has cheap old video card
<nosrednaekim> try "ifconfig eth1 up"
<athena> a-865, ah, it might not support xv then
<daquino> thank you!
<athena> is it one of those no-name ones?
<kharloss> ifconfig eth1 up
<kharloss> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<nosrednaekim> xv is faster than GL though
<athena> nosrednaekim, not in all situations
<athena> if you need to transform the video, GL is faster.
<nosrednaekim> kharloss: but that command didn't return an error?
<a-865> athena: 10 year old rage pro agp
<kharloss> what command ?
<athena> a-865, oh, that should actually have xv, but if x11 works, oh well :-)
<alex> stil nothink
<kharloss> ifconfig eth1 up ?   return "eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<nosrednaekim> kharloss: ok, well... hmmm.
<nosrednaekim> kharloss: search google for that chip and linux
<alex> it shows the same problem
<a-865> athena: 11 year old kid's puter anyway
<athena> hehe
<Dr_willis> sounds like the module for the other nic isent loaded
<a-865> athena: only reason I installed feisty was could figure out how to get sound to work with normal user instead of just root after pulling ISA sound card and installing PCI sound card
<athena> a-865, ah
<a-865> athena: only reason I installed feisty was I could'nt figure out in breezy how to get sound to work with normal user instead of just root after pulling ISA sound card and installing PCI sound card
<athena> uh.... don't repeat. Especially something that long.
<Dr_willis> he fixed a typo. :)
<Dr_willis> so it MADE sence! :)
<athena> haha
<a-865> major typo :-p
<balaji> my speakers dont appear to blow in full volume what should i do to customize them?
<athena> balaji, um, use the volume control?
<frojnd> does Bluez works with 2.0 adapteres?
<athena> also, that's not good for your ears..
<dhq> i have infrared on my pc which module do i use
<balaji> athena its not that simple
<balaji> i mean i am not getting the right performance
<athena> balaji, try using alsamixer to tweak it some more then
<balaji> got it thanks
<frojnd> anyone?
<beardbar> after i installed i changed my xorg.conf file, now i get a blank screen, so i popped in my kubuntu disk to boot in to safe mode so i can restore my backup, but no dice, it just sticks at loading when i select any option from the boot loader.
<tristan_> Hey, could anynody tell me how to enable scanning on my lexmark x1270 printer
<tgrotan> c
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Shade_> how can i change the kdm login theme?
<Dr_willis> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r3d5h1ft> System Settings -> Login manager
<Dr_willis> Hmm theres a tool that can change the KDM theme.
<Dr_willis> not sure its installed by defaut
<Dr_willis> !find kdmtheme
<ubotu> Found: kdmtheme
<Dr_willis> !info kdmtheme
<ubotu> kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 103 kB, installed size 268 kB
<a-865> _Shade_: did u try in kdmrc to set UseTheme=No?
<daquino> can kaffien play ms media player  formats ?
<_Shade_> a-865: no i didn't...should I?
<a-865> _Shade_: try it first, it's my fav
<a-865> looks just like KDE :)
<_Shade_> Dr_willis: that's it, thanks
<_Shade_> a-865: but i don't want to disable it :)
<a-865> _Shade_: I'll be u don't even know what the default KDE theme looks like
<a-865> _Shade_: that's how u find out
<a-865> _Shade_: the distro's default theme makes KDM look like GDM
<bene> where are the apt repositories located?
<athena> bene, archive.ubuntu.com
<bene> on the file system
<bene> the list
<NaAzZ> question : its possible to write on windows partition with livecd ??  i tryed , but cant ( sry for english )
<daquino> what is the kubuntu-desktop package ?
<NaAzZ> last
<NaAzZ> but i try to write on ntfs part
<NaAzZ> without succes
<daquino> i just installed mplayer and this thing removed kde and kubuntu-desktop
<menencia> another probleme : no sound under kunbuntu T_T
<alex> jucato can you help me?
<tema> 3263+2+6666666666666666+6+82+2+92+2+92+
<crowbar> daquino: kubuntu-desktop is a "meta" package.  It only contains references to other packages.   You only need it when upgrade to a new release.  Your system will continue to function normally without it.
<daquino> crowbar:  but why is kde and kde-core not installed now ?
<a-865> I can now play mp3 and mpeg with mplayer, but nothing wants to open a music CD :(
<daquino> crowbar:  how could kde possiblly show up as not installed in the list
<crowbar> daquino: those aren't installed for me either and i have kubuntu-desktop installed.
<blekos> is there a way to use aptitude install for multiple packages eg. firestarter, superkaramba etc?
<daquino> crowbar:  so where does kde come from ?
<crowbar> daquino: kdebase
<a-865> konq sees that it is a music CD, but won't show any files on it
<BluesKaj> a-865, have you tried amarok ?
<a-865> BluesKaj: I removed kaffeine and amarok in order to have mplayer do everything
<BluesKaj> amarok runs circles around mplayer when it comes to music
<frojnd> does anyone here know if BLUEZ stack works with USB 2.0 adapters ????
<a-865> eventually something ejects the music CD after nothing opens it :(
* Gerrit likes mpg321
<a-865> I guess I'll just have to tell the kid to use windoz when she wants to play music :(
<BluesKaj> why would you reject amarok in favour or mplayer ...I'm not telling what you should do , but I'm just curious ?
<a-865> Windoz Media player plays everything simply and easily, which is what I would expect of something named MPlayer on Linux
<BluesKaj> in favour of mplayer
<BluesKaj> a-865, wrong
<daquino> you can play any music file now i think in linux
<a-865> I can now play mp3 and mpeg with mplayer, but nothing wants to open a music CD :(
<a-865> really dumb
<daquino> wtf are you talking about
<llutz> a-865: you better use win, but u can try mplayer cdda://
<dthacker> a-865: kscd
<daquino> of course you can play a music scd
<a-865> dthacker: there is no kscd in my kde menus
<a-865> Windoz Media Player is smart enuf to play a music CD. Why isn't MPlayer smart enuf to play a music CD?
<dthacker> a-865: pop open adept and pull it down.   bbl
<llutz> a-865: why don't you stopp asking stupid questions? join the mplayer-team and help to improve it
<BluesKaj> amarok will play cds ... a-865,  who told you mplayer was the only player to use with windows media ?...cuz whoever told you that or if it's an asumption on your part , it's wrong
<a-865> BluesKaj: All I know is WMP will play music CDs
<a-865> simplicity for the kid - one player for all standard media is a not unrealistic expectation
<BluesKaj> a-865, welcome to linux where youcanuse up 10 differnt players if you want, not just one
<llutz> BluesKaj: don't feed the troll, it's not worse
<llutz> worth
<a-865> fine - let everybody else use 10 tons of software to do 3 jobs
<a-865> I'm not trolling
<BluesKaj> windows is not std media
<a-865> I'd like to know how linux can have come so far and still be so near impossible to use. I've been 15 hours on this install just because of a sound card.
<athena> a-865, we trolling? what's the issue?
<BluesKaj> a-865, you are ignoring perfectly good advice with inane answers
<joseph> can anyone help me ?
<athena> !ask | joseph
<ubotu> joseph: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<joseph> im triying to set up a samba network
<a-865> I read somewhere that upgrading *buntu 2 versions was not recommended, so did a fresh install instead of an upgrade
<joseph> and when i try to connect to my pc it says error : sucess
<athena> a-865, cmon, let's all be friends. What's your question?
<a-865> athena: can or cannot mplayer play a music CD?
<llutz> a-865: once more (last time): mplayer cdda://
<athena> a-865, it can. As far as I know at least.
<athena> mplayer cdda://<device> I think. Maybe even mplayer /dev/cdrom
<a-865> athena: well I have mplayer playing mp3 and mpeg files, but nothing wants to open a music CD
<BluesKaj> llutz, yer right ...it actually sounds like a bot answering , not a troll.... a broken record ,we used to call it  :)
<daquino> where would i setup the hotkeys ?
<athena> a-865, forget it. We've already given you the answer....
<joseph> how do i setup NFS on kubuntu ?
<llutz> BluesKaj: 400GB space for ignore-files :)
<athena> !nfs | joseph
<ubotu> joseph: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<r3d5h1ft> I continue to have problems with Azureus under Feisty. I can get the splash screen every time; after that, however, the application window shows up for maybe 2 seconds, then disappears forever.
<joseph> !nfs
<a-865> mplayer /dev/cdrom; playing /dev/cdrom; seek failed; exiting (end of file)
<BluesKaj> llutz, I think i might turn the ignore switch on ... i don't like doing it but i get the feeling it'
<BluesKaj>  it's almost time
<athena> a-865, what about mplayer cdda:// ?
<athena> BluesKaj, ignoring people isn't good. Then you get interesting conversation gaps.
<llutz> athena: forget it, he ignores all answers and keeps trolling
<notlabled> r3d5h1ft: shutdown azureus, delete all files in ~/.azureus/logs
<BluesKaj> hehe ..well athena your patience is certainly remarkable :)
<a-865> athena: that sorta worked briefly, then the CD ejected
<r3d5h1ft> groovy, i'll try that
<athena> huh..
<notlabled> r3d5h1ft: works for me atleast :)
<athena> you sure your CD drive isn't broken? but it's lunch break for me, so I'm out
<a-865> athena: same CD drive I installed feisty from
<Assid> nfs rocks
<a-865> BluesKaj: your advice seems to be install 10 apps to do 3 jobs
<daquino> i turned off the device desktop feature and devices still show up
<BluesKaj> err, my advice is there are many options...why restrict yourself to just one that is actually meant for video, and then complain about it :)
<a-865> BluesKaj: why should a child need more than one media player?
<a-865> BluesKaj: is there  no Linux media player that will do the 3 majors - mp3, mpeg, music CD?
<r3d5h1ft> Hmm, still having trouble with azureus... Deleting the logs helped, but it still vanished (after about 30 seconds this time).
<joseph> how do i fix the error sucess when triying to share files between my xbox and computer ?
<n8k99_> a-865: try installing restricted codecs- then use any player
<BluesKaj> a-865, do listen to the radio thru yer tv ?
<n8k99_> a-865 do you read the newspaper with your toaster
<a-865> BluesKaj: my only radio is satellite - same speakers as TV
<notlabled> r3d5h1ft: whats the error youre getting?
<r3d5h1ft> no error message... the azureus windows just "goes away" after a short period of time
<a-865> n8k99_: my toaster over makes all kinds of food - it isn't picky
<a-865> n8k99_: my toaster oven makes all kinds of food - it isn't picky
<notlabled> r3d5h1ft: try starting it from a console
<n8k99_> yet it does not make newspapers more readable
<flami> Hi , i just installed my printer and the cups testpage is perfect , however if i print something in KDE ( tried kghostview , firefox , OO ) the "image" is set too far to the to right , so im missing parts. anyway i can correct that ?
<r3d5h1ft> notlabled: how would one do that?
<r3d5h1ft> sudo start azureus?
<a-865> n8k99_: my car takes me where I want to go - it isn't picky about where I want to go
<r3d5h1ft> (i'm obviously new here)
<r3d5h1ft> haha
<notlabled> r3d5h1ft: no, just type azureus, it should be in your path
<r3d5h1ft> alright, i can do that
<joseph> how do i enable beryl ??
<BluesKaj> ic , so sat radio is it ,no other options ... interesting pov , a-865
<a-865> n8k99_: my web browser takes me where I want to go - it isn't picky about whether the site is crap from M$ Front Page or made by someone who knows how to build a standards compliant site
<n8k99_> a-865: the toaster oven and the car have different functions- just like teh video player and teh audio player
<flami> seems as if KDE ignores margins
<n8k99_> a-865: carry thhis discussion over into #kubuntu-offtopic if you like
<a-865> my TV doesn't car if the source is satellite or cabul or DSL or DVD player
<a-865> it seems my real problem is feisty doesn't like my CD ROM drive
<DarthFrog> Ribbet!
<a-865> breezy didn't seem to have a problem with it
<r3d5h1ft> okay, i'm getting two errors from X (BadDevice, invalid input device 169)
<r3d5h1ft> but they show up during the splash screen phase
<r3d5h1ft> then nothing comes up when the window disappears
<notlabled> r3d5h1ft: hmm, perhaps you have to enable debugging, let me check
<joseph> how can i enable beryl with kubuntu ?
<r3d5h1ft> wait, those errors aren't specific to azureus
<r3d5h1ft> i get them when opening kate too
<notlabled> r3d5h1ft: i know
<DarthFrog> Can anyone tell me how to force Kmail to use Kwallet?  Yesterday, Kmail launched and asked for a password to open Kwallet.  I didn't want to do a mail run (wanted to upgrade to Feisty), so I cancelled.  Now, it doesn't use Kwallet anymore, asks for individual passwords for each account.
<notlabled> r3d5h1ft: those are due to x not finding a drawing board, which ubuntu is configured to, (i think) :)
<r3d5h1ft> notlabled: i just noticed that a .log file was created when i tried to open it again
<r3d5h1ft> in ~/.azureus
<a-865> n8k99_: apt-get install restricted codecs; E: Couldn't find package restricted-codecs
<joseph> how do i enable beryl ?
<n8k99_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vonderer> hi there. %)
<notlabled> r3d5h1ft: yeah, those are created upon start
<vonderer> I've got a stupid problem %)
<vonderer> I seem to be unable to remember the name of a system monitor I once used %)
<crdlb> !beryl | joseph
<ubotu> joseph: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<r3d5h1ft> notlabled:
<r3d5h1ft> An unexpected exception has been detected in native code outside the VM.
<r3d5h1ft> Unexpected Signal : 4 occurred at PC=0x0
<r3d5h1ft> Function=[Unknown.] 
<r3d5h1ft> Library=(N/A)
<r3d5h1ft> oops, that should have been in one line
<r3d5h1ft> sorry
<a-865> n8k99_: I was there b4 I came here
<a-865> n8k99_: it said install lib* and *cod* so that's what I did
<n8k99_> so did you install the restricted codecs by following those directions?
<athena> vonderer, conky? gkrellm?
<vonderer> athena, conky works from the terminal?
<n8k99_> a-865: so can you play mp3 yet?
<athena> vonderer, oh? so I guess it's not conky then
<vonderer> athena, thanks a lot. :) Going to check this out :)
<vonderer> yeah, that one :)
<vonderer> good bye
<a-865> n8k99_: AFAIK, but there were a lot of installs and a lot of directions and I don't remember the whole sequence, nor even a significant portion thereof. If I knew how to get apt-let to list installed packages the way rpm does than I could find out if restricted codecs are already installed. As I've already said several times here, mplayer is succesfully playing mp3 and mpeg files, but not...
<a-865> ...playing a music CD. Fiesty apparently does not like my CD drive.
<morph_> hello all
<n8k99_> a-865 try another application
<n8k99_> a-865 just perhaps its not feisty but mplayer
<a-865> n8k99_:  in order to install feisty I had to use ide=nodma and irqpoll
<morph_> wow just got beryl and kiba dock working
<morph_> looks awesome
<a-865> n8k99_: I had to hdparm -d0 /dev/hdd
<a-865> n8k99_: without that the whole desktop freezes up
<steffen> i have installed apache2,php and mysql and then restarted my computer. but i cant see the website. help?
<th1> Hi, in Kubuntu 7.04 I have set up a wireless ethernet connection with KNetworkManager. but it asks for the Wallet password each time I log in. Is it possible to set it up "system wide" so it doesn't prompt, and also so it connects to the network before I log in?
<n8k99_> a-865: ok- not sure of what relevance that has to playing your cd
<n8k99_> a-865: if you do then i'm not who you want to talk to
<notlabled> r3d5h1ft: i guess i have no clue. you might try downloading the latest azureus from their site, i think they might have fixed this bug. Atleast the "log" bug
<morph_> having a problem when booting up
<r3d5h1ft> notlabled: thanks a lot, i'll do just that
<Ze_M> ?
<morph_> says kinit trying to resume from
<Ze_M> whats the bit name
<Ze_M> bot*
<morph_> then it says No resume images, doing normal boot
<morph_> hangs there for a bit,  anyone know hwy?
<morph_> why
<Ze_M> whats the bot name?
<BluesKaj> !kinit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kinit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<waltercool> Hi there... someone know how open real videos?
<Blissex> waltercool: look for the prioritary/binary formats page on the Wiki
<Ze_M> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<waltercool> Blissex: seeking...
<waltercool> Blissex: I have propietary drivers..., but i have a lib problem with xine
<BluesKaj> waltercool, you could DL and install real player for linux,  http://www.real.com/linux?pcode=rn&am
<waltercool> BluesKaj: But works me too slow
<waltercool> BluesKaj: Appear be a gnome app
<BluesKaj> no it's for kde and gnome
<flami> im trying to change the margins of my printer , they are 0 , and i cant seem to change them, when i change them the values are not saved , when i print a cups testpage its perfect , when i something in KDE its in the top right border ( and missing stuff )
<waltercool> BluesKaj: I have installed RealPlayer10 Gold... but videos have a 5 seconds of frameskip :S (very slow)
<Blissex> waltercool: look at whether your X video driver supports Xvideo.
<waltercool> Blissex: Where i can see that?
<BluesKaj> waltercool, what aboutvideos other than realmedia ?
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg too, xine-extracodecs
<fusiogen> yo les frenchy
<fusiogen> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<waltercool> BluesKaj: I have it... and dont works
<BluesKaj> waltercool, what about dvd ?
<waltercool> dvd?
<BluesKaj> do dvds play ?
<waltercool> yes
* BluesKaj wonders why ppl bother with realmedia at all, nothing but probs 
<daquino> whats backports ?
<waltercool> is rarely... because i have direct accel
<Quack> how can i get drivers for my 9600xt ati card ?
<arkaikon> mmm i have problems with teh same card
<Quack> just doesnt work ?
<arkaikon> in 3 years i never have 3d aceleration on linux
<arkaikon> red hat, suse 10.2, ubuntu 6.10, kubuntu 7.06 ubuntu 7.10
<BluesKaj> ok gents with ATI cards, check this out : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<arkaikon> but i dont search modes to run it in 1 year.... maybe now yes can run it
<waltercool> i have direct rendering... (fglrx)
<hdwow> Hi. The vlc firefox plugin just crashed and did something to my firefox profile that means KDE's "Use my KDE fonts in GTK applications" no longer affects firefox's menu fonts. It did before. What could have happened? Thanks.
<BluesKaj> arkaikon, the above tutorial give 3D on feisty , run google earh etc to your heart's content :)
<Jabapyth> how do I access a printer through samba?
<Ze_M> if im ssh in remote host, to copy a file from remote to local host i would have to run: scp file <my_ip>:/home/user    correct?
<Gerrit> How can I get a list of installed packages by install date?
<BluesKaj> Jabapyth, sys/settings/printers/add printer/ ...the printer wizard will pop up ..samba runs the cups app for printing
<Jabapyth> BluesKaj: is that a file path? (sys/settings...)
<BluesKaj> hdwow, the vlc plugin is buggy on feisty ... my experience told me to dump the plugin , but keep the player
<athena> BluesKaj, that howto is ridiculously out of date
<athena> and yes, the VLC browser plugin is not for general video playback, use mplayer-plugin instead
<BluesKaj> err athena ...it works
<hdwow> BluesKaj: yes, i've uninstalled the plugin, and am now looking to fix the damage it caused.
<BluesKaj> hdwow, perhaps a relogin or reboot ?
<athena> BluesKaj, actually, it won't work since it's missing the step where you link /lib/blah/volatile/fglrx.ko with /lib/blah/misc/fglrx.ko
<hdwow> ok, i was hoping it wouldn't come to that, but i'll try.
<athena> hdwow, the damage? vlc plugin is 1 file with no permanent settings...
<BluesKaj> that's odd athena , since it solved my #D and DRI prob :)
<BluesKaj> 3D
<athena> guides like that have never worked for me, go figure :-
<athena> I'm just using the free driver, since fglrx permanently broke for me when I tried to enable dual head
<coreymon77> gi guys
<coreymon77> hi*
<Jabapyth> BluesKaj, how do I get to add printer?
<coreymon77> i updated my nvidia dirvers with the restricted manager
<coreymon77> and ever since i did, hibernate stopped working
<coreymon77> how can i change it back
<athena> coreymon77, uh... by downgrading?
<hdwow> success! thank you, a relogin worked!
<coreymon77> bw\how?
<athena> or just disable hibernate, it's useless anyway
<coreymon77> not for me
<coreymon77> i like it
<athena> coreymon77, force a package version using adept/apt-get/synaptic
<coreymon77> cant i jsut reset it
<coreymon77> i had the default driver before
<athena> .......
<coreymon77> cant i just reset it?
<athena> what does that even mean?
<BluesKaj> athena, I didn't use the tutorial's xorg.conf file ... but i did a side by side and edited what made sense for my setup
<coreymon77> athena, reset the driver back to default
<Gerrit> How can I find when a package was installed with dpkg/adept/apt-get/synaptic?
<Assid> err. is there a jigdo image for kubuntu CD ?
<athena> BluesKaj, every time I followed one of those, the fglrx kernel module wouldn't load... and then DRI wouldn't work because of that
<BluesKaj> bummer athena , what card ?
<athena> coreymon77, ...didn't you just say you installed a new version? that means you have to downgrade using the package manager...........
<athena> X300
<dromer> hi all, somehow I can't get nvidia-settings to twinview to my 2nd monitor. It definetly sees the monitor and it's type/settings, but when I extend, or do cinerama, it does nothing. when I put the monitor to another port it works
<Assid> whats the alternate install cd for ?
<BluesKaj> wow, and mine's an elcheapo onboars X200G ... like you say , go figure, athena :(
<athena> Assid, proper installation
<Assid> and whats the desktop cd then ?
<athena> for testing and fixing b0rk3d systems?
<Assid> eh ? so i need the alternate one ?
<athena> well no, you can use the desktop to install too, but the alternate is a better choice
<athena> especially if you need custom mount points or you have low RAM
<Assid> okay.. so good..
<Assid> now i can use the dvd image i downloiaded before
<athena> was that a question?
<Assid> nah
<coreymon77> athena: do, how do i revert back to waht i was
<coreymon77> athena: i was probably using the nvidia or the nonfree thing
* athena sighs... I've told you the answer for crying out loud
<Assid> i had downloaded the dVD image of kubuntu.. but my lappy doesnt have a dvd rom.. so now i was gonna sit and dl the cd version.. but i didnt know whether i need the alternate or desktop
<Assid> which is why i was soo confused
<Assid> i asked earlier.. but no one responded.. so its been downloading ever since
<athena> hehe
<coreymon77> Assid: do you have atleast 256mb of ram
<coreymon77> ?
<athena> coreymon77, we already figured it out, but thanks
<coreymon77> oh
<athena> coreymon77, so, maybe I'm misunderstanding your question. What was your system like before the b0rk4ge happened? and what's it like now?
<Assid> yeah.. the machine im going to instrall it on.. yes.. it has 768MB
<athena> as a side note, the alternate starts up faster :-P
<Assid> so the desktop disc is just a live cd ?
<athena> yeah, with an installer tacked on
<snake> i do not have the admin button in kde theme manager in feisty. can anyone help me with this ? its so strange
<Assid> how come there is no jigdo for that ?
<athena> no idea, I don't use jigdo
<athena> wget's fast enough for me :-P
<coreymon77> athena: before hand i was just using the normal, basic nvidia driver provided by kubuntu, recently i used restricted-manager to install the actual nvidia binary driver
<Rami> hi
<Rami> i need help
<athena> coreymon77, so, you want to go back to the unaccelerated one, right?
<coreymon77> athena: i want to switch back to the way it was before
<snake> i do not have the admin button in kde theme manager in feisty. can anyone help me with this ? its so strange
<athena> just uncheck "proprietary nvidia driver" or whatever in the restricted manager
<coreymon77> oaky
<athena> !repeat | snake
<ubotu> snake: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Rami> I installed kubuntu but KDE isnt running:(
<Rami> only GNOME
<athena> Rami, eh? you have to choose KDE at the login screen
<athena> hit the "change session" button
<Rami> ok,,,,
<Rami> i'm logging out again then
<BluesKaj> Rami, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<athena> BluesKaj, he already has KDE, try reading first? :-P
<BluesKaj> athena, FYI , the fglrx driver in that tutorial is a modded and patched to work with ATI cards on feisty ... I really think you should give it a chance.
<Rami_> I appreciate your help
<athena> BluesKaj, modded or not, that howto does not mention a symlink to fix driver not found issues so I don't trust it
<athena> besides, I'm tired of fglrx's shit
<BluesKaj> ok , fine athena , have it your way
<rathel> What is Konqueror using to play embeded WMV files, and how do I get that in Firefox? I've tried both the VLC and Kaffeine plugin for firefox, and they won't play.
<Rami_> ty athena!
<BluesKaj> Rami, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<athena> rajib__, Konqueror is probably using kaffiene, which uses Xine.
<athena> rathel, ^^ *
<athena> rathel, use the mplayer plugin... apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<Rami_> no, i fixed it now
<Rami_> thanks anyway
<rathel> athena: Okay thanks I'll try that.
<athena> oh yeah, you should grab w32codecs if you don't have it
<athena> back to movie.... but send me a message if you actually need me
<blekos> amarok doesnt play mp3 could u help me
<BluesKaj> blekos, xine-extracodecs
<athena> blekos, apt-get install libxine1-extracodecs
<blekos> ok thnx
<athena> or apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg if you're on feisty
<Rami_> how can i make 4 desktops?
<BluesKaj> ok bbl
<athena> Rami_, explain
<Rami_> not really the GNOME way
<Rami_> but you know where ther stand 1 and 2
<athena> Rami_, ok.. you want more workspaces right? in GNOME or in KDE?
<blekos> E: Couldn't find package libxine1-extracodecs
<Rami_> in KDE
<athena> !repository | blekos
<ubotu> blekos: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<athena> you need to enable some extra repositories
<sharir> what mail prog to use in kubuntu ?
<athena> Rami_, shouldn't there already be 4? in the pager somewhere in the bottom-right corner?
<Rami_> nope!
<Rami_> only 1 and 2
<athena> can you right click it and change that? I don't use KDE, sorry :-\
<Rami_> aah i dont care...
<waylandbill> you should be able to right click just about anything anywhere. That's one of the standardized things with a kde based app.
<justin123558> I have a dumb question about Amarok.  I switched to the mini player window and I have no clue how to get back to the regular window.  Anyone that can help?
<athena> justin123558, hit the playlist button
<justin123558> Wow, athena, now I truly feel like a tard.
<justin123558> Thank you much for your assistance
<athena> nah, that confused me too :-P
<justin123558> Have a nice day.
<sharir> do you know if yahoo work with kmail or evolution ?
<sharir> which one is beetter for home office as mail program?
<athena> sharir, no. Unless you have that premium thingy.
<sharir> like mail plus ?
<athena> because that webmail crap won't let you download messages over POP/IMAP
<athena> sharir, yes, mail "plus"
<philipp__> hi
<sharir> no i dont have it
<sharir> it even not working so good with firefox
<sharir> and thunderbird ?
<waylandbill> sharir: you could get gmail account and forward the yahoo mail to it and then you'd have POP access, or just use gmail directly.
<frederick_> hi
<waylandbill> sharir: or any other free service that has pop access of course.
<frederick_> does anyone know how to switch the nicklist in konversation to alphabetical order?
<frederick_> plz
<blekos> does anybody know how to train spamassin?
<blekos> is this done automaticaly from kmail ?
<waylandbill> frederick: settings,  configure konversation, nickname list.
<frederick_> oh ic, found it
<waylandbill> blekos: after you configure kmail to use spamassasin, you can mark as spam or not spam in kmail and it should teach spamassasin
<frederick_> thx waylandbill
<sharir> so better to move to google mail
<blekos> ok
<sharir> and is there any diffrent between evolution kmail and thunderbird ?
<blekos> thnx
<waylandbill> sharir: they all have pro
<waylandbill> s and cons.
<waylandbill> sharir: they are basically an email client. You'll have to decide what you like best. I use thunderbird because it handles junk mail and openpgp very good.
<tresko22> Hi! Is it possible to get Ark to extract directly "here" and not trough /tmp?
<tresko22> seems like waste of time automagicaly moving the files around...
<massimo> tfukyfy
<massimo> funziona?
<stan_> has anyone had a similar problem?
<crdlb> stan_, you might want to wait a few minutes
<stan_> :)
<stan_> ok
<coreymon77> wow
<coreymon77> netsplit>
<coreymon77> ?
<crdlb> yep
<BluesKaj> splittseville
<cadkins> Was wondering the best way to upgrade from Edgy to Fiesty?  Update Manager?  Last time I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, I ended up having to do a fresh install.  Would love to avoid this again. :(
<daquino> why dont i have mkmf ?
<crimsun> it was removed as part of the X.Org modular transition/sync/merge with Debian a long time ago.
<daquino> what ?
<BluesKaj> cadkins, change the debs in your sources.list from edgy to feisy then , sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<BluesKaj> err feisty
<BloodyTux> you guys getting spammed too?
<coreymon77> with what
<coreymon77> prono sites?
<coreymon77> yup
<Kjellviz> nope
<athena> yeah, spam? where?
<yknott> cadkins: or dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> splitsville
<coreymon77> pm spam
<cadkins> BluesKaj : ok.  That's the way I did it last time and I had to do a fresh install as some things were missing
<Telemako> I need help installing from cvs, it looks like not updating >,<
<BloodyTux> the ubuntu channel is getting spam joined...
<BloodyTux> >.<
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> thats because of a netsplit
<Telemako> can anyone help me installing from cvs ?
<BloodyTux> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Kjellviz> are there any alternative to Beryl when it comes to desktop effects ?
<Arwen> Kjellviz, yes. Beryl is dead. Use compiz.
<Kjellviz> Arwen: aint that potato potato ?
<Arwen> ?
<Minataku> Huh, I see no spam
<Kjellviz> Arwen: they joined forces and are the same
<BluesKaj> cadkins, well afresh install is always the cleanest , but now that feisty is relatively mature and stable it should work fairly well ...you may have to tweak here there of course
<Kjellviz> what i heard at least
<Arwen> Kjellviz, ...same thing
<Kjellviz> ye
<Kjellviz> ok let me rephrase
<Arwen> if you want to try KDE 4, kwin 4 has 3-d effects too
<Minataku> And I disabled the unregistered user restriction
<Kjellviz> are there any alternative to beryl/compiz
<Minataku> KDE4 is nowhere near practical use status
<cadkins> BluesKaj : gotcha.  Make sure to do those backups at any rate ;)
<Arwen> Kjellviz, yes. kwin4. But it's not done yet.
<BluesKaj> Minataku, uhoh
<BluesKaj> yeps cadkins :)
<Minataku> It's still early in development
<Kjellviz> ok, not done prob means it exceeds my knowledge
<Kjellviz> ><
<Arwen> I think there's project looking glass too
<mneptok> Arwen: that's a different DE. and far from finished.
<Minataku> The use of KDE4 in a production or desktop environment is not recommended at this time.
<Arwen> mneptok, he just asked if they existed...
<Arwen> not if they were good choices
<Minataku> Arwen: Typically when one asks for such, they want ones that ARE good choices
<Minataku> Think before being an asshole :P
<Kjellviz> ^^
<Kjellviz> im with Minataku on that one :P
<Arwen> hey, I said they weren't done yet...
<mneptok> Arwen: but PJL is not a compistor. it's a different environment.
<mneptok> +o
<Arwen> oh? my apologies
<Kjellviz> project looking glass you say ?
<Kjellviz> its a KDE alternativ rather than beryl alternative ?
<Arwen> yeah, some kind of Java 3d desktop.
<Kjellviz> hmmkk
<mneptok> Kjellviz: yes. and far from feature complete.
<Minataku> Java. That's enough to make you run away right there.
<cadkins> so what happened with Beryl?  Seemed like it was doing well.
<mneptok> and 100% Java
<Arwen> cadkins, it's now part of Compiz.
<Arwen> /j #opencompositing
<cadkins> oooooooo...........ok.  I think the only thing I use on Beryl is the cube thing anyway :)  Very productive tool
<Kjellviz> well basically
<Kjellviz> im just looking for wobbly windows
<Minataku> Arwen: Sorry to "attack" like that, it's just hot in here and I'm grumpy X3
<Kjellviz> and maybe scroll at end of screen to swap desktop
<Minataku> Kjellviz: Stick an electric toothbrush in your mouth
<Minataku> The whole SCREEN will be wobbly
<BluesKaj> beryl is a 4 letter word to us ATI users ...it's only window dressing anyway
<Minataku> :D
<cadkins> Is Compiz more stable than Beryl.  My Beryl crashed all the time or just took forever to start up
<Kjellviz> are there any alternatives to beryl that ARE infact usable
<Minataku> ATI is a 4 letter word to all of us here
<cugel> compiz is supposed to be more stable.
<BluesKaj> hehe Minataku
<cadkins> hmmm, looks the same :)
<BluesKaj> the operative word there cugel is "supposed"
<mneptok> ATI actually is a four lettel word, but the last letter has to be protected as a trade secret.
<BluesKaj> watchjout for the offtopic police ...they're lurking
<Arwen> compiz *is* beryl... sheesh
<mneptok> BluesKaj: well, that would be me, so ... :)
<BluesKaj> mneptok, :)
<mneptok> it's a reasonably technical discussion of KDE-related stuffs. and no one is being interrupted.
<Kjellviz> mneptok	ATI actually is a four lettel word, but the last letter has to be protected as a trade secret.
<mneptok> yes, that was me.
<Kjellviz> how do you translate that into a reasonable tehcnical discussion of KDE realted stuff ?
<mneptok> i said it. i admit it. bring on the NDA lawyers.
<Kjellviz> =P
<Kjellviz> guess your on FBI most wanted by now :P
<mneptok> oh, that happened ages ago.
<mneptok> mostly because of my stalking of Gilbert Gottfried.
<Kjellviz> but anyways, bottom line is there is compiz?
<mneptok> yes.
<Kjellviz> ok
<Kjellviz> and the compilation that comes with ubuntu ?
<Kjellviz> thats beryl+compiz
<stan_> so about lm-sensor...
<stan_> i have this problem
<stan_> i installed it and configured it
<stan_> completely followed the howto guide on ubuntu forums
<stan_> and i still dont get the cpu temperature
<stan_> does anyone know how to fix it or where the problem originates from?
<stan_> heres the output of the sensors command in terminal
<stan_> w83627hf-isa-0290
<stan_> Adapter: ISA adapter
<stan_> VCore 1:   +4.08 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)
<stan_> VCore 2:   +4.08 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)
<stan_> +3.3V:     +4.08 V  (min =  +2.82 V, max =  +3.79 V)       ALARM
<stan_> +5V:       +5.08 V  (min =  +4.14 V, max =  +0.00 V)       ALARM
<stan_> +12V:     +11.61 V  (min = +13.38 V, max =  +0.24 V)       ALARM
<stan_> -12V:      +0.96 V  (min =  -4.14 V, max =  -4.55 V)       ALARM
<stan_> -5V:       +2.09 V  (min =  -1.33 V, max =  +0.63 V)       ALARM
<stan_> V5SB:      +5.59 V  (min =  +1.32 V, max =  +5.19 V)       ALARM
<stan_> VBat:      +0.19 V  (min =  +2.42 V, max =  +1.60 V)       ALARM
<stan_> fan1:        0 RPM  (min = 11637 RPM, div = 2)              ALARM
<stan_> fan2:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 2)
<stan_> fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 4963 RPM, div = 2)              ALARM
<stan_> temp1:       -48C  (high =    -1C, hyst =   +28C)   sensor = thermistor
<Assid> are you sure its detecting everything?
<stan_> temp2:     -48.0C  (high =   +80C, hyst =   +75C)   sensor = thermistor
<stan_> temp3:     -48.0C  (high =   +80C, hyst =   +75C)   sensor = thermistor
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | stan_,
<ubotu> stan_,: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stan_> vid:      +0.000 V  (VRM Version 10.0)
<stan_> alarms:
<stan_> beep_enable:
<stan_>           Sound alarm enabled
<stan_> it only has those three temps but it doesnt even say which one is a cpu temp
<stan_> does anyonw know how to fix it?
<Kjellviz> lol
<stan_> :)
<stan_> samn
<stan_> damn
* Kjellviz sense a /slap incoming in stan_'s direction
<stan_> anyway
* yknott slaps stan_ with a large trout
* _HaSH strangles yknott with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishies Saved: 426
<stan_> sorry about that :|
* yknott gently places the trout back in the water
<stan_> so.. anyone any ideas?
<Kjellviz> compiz install file tells me to run autogen.sh, that renders this error for me: bash: autogen.sh: command not found
<XmaN> I'm back, large as life & twice as ugly :/
<Kjellviz> stan_: sry i have no idea what you are installing :P
<XmaN> And it's me who's definitely broken ...
<XmaN> Or not ?
<stan_> teh sensors to measure temperature and all
<Kjellviz> is autogen.sh (or compiz for that matter) gnome spesific ?
<BluesKaj> Kjellviz,no
<XmaN> I did some testing of linux on a more powerfull PC
<Kjellviz> ok, how come i get the error bash: autogen.sh: command not found
<Kjellviz>  ?
<XmaN> Mine was Duron 1100+/Abit KT7A/256Mb
<crdlb> Kjellviz, why are you compiling compiz?
<yknott> Kjellviz: bash autogen.sh
<BluesKaj> Kjellviz, that's kinda out of my league
<XmaN> This other one is Athlon 2500+/Abit AN7/1Gb
<yknott> XmaN: yes and?
<crdlb> Kjellviz, compiz 0.3.6 is in main, and trevinho has a repository for latest git
<XmaN> And damn, if the CPU is not 100% usage while doing any copy ...
<XmaN> I also did the same thing on an even older PC, another duron and a K6-2
<XmaN> same thing ...
<XmaN> But then i played with Acronis which is based on some variant of the Linux kernel ...
<XmaN> And this thing is FAAAAAAAAAAAAAST
<Kjellviz> because the compiz i get in main repos is both compiz and beryl
<Kjellviz> i dont want beryl
<crdlb> Kjellviz, what?
<Kjellviz> just wanted to test standalone compiz
<crdlb> what are you talking about?
<crdlb> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.3.6-1ubuntu13 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 60 kB
<crdlb> that is *just* compiz
<crdlb> trevinho's repo of compiz-git is also /just/ compiz
<Kjellviz> im talking about when i search package manager for compiz i get nothing, if i search for and install beryl i get compiz as an option in beryl
<XmaN> Now, i couldn't measure cpu usage but at the rate of copying/compressing (it did that too) the CPU should have been like 30Ghz
<Kjellviz> but my graphical add/remove program renders NO results when i search for compiz
<crdlb> that makes no sense at all
<Kjellviz> none, zip, nada
<crdlb> Kjellviz, are you using adept?
<Kjellviz> yep
<Jack33> how do  i searhc for a process?
<crdlb> use apt-get
<crdlb> sudo apt-get install compiz-kde
<Jack33> i want to find the firefox process and kill it
<Kjellviz> i would if i knew how
<Kjellviz> ^^
<Kjellviz> thanks
<Kjellviz> will that install a manager/config window ?
<crdlb> Kjellviz, no
<Kjellviz> or is that optional ?
<crdlb> there really isn't one for kde
<crdlb> with the repo version
<Kjellviz> hmmk
<crdlb> Kjellviz, what's wrong with beryl?
<Kjellviz> just too much
<colonia> Hey
<Kjellviz> 200 options i dont need
<crdlb> Kjellviz, just turn off what you don't want
<colonia> Why I got this error? : No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<Kjellviz> and my comp is tad bit slow
<Kjellviz> and i like the compiz effects better
<crdlb> what does compiz have that beryl doesn't?
<Kjellviz> the wobbling is smoother
<crdlb> Kjellviz, there's no way to configure compiz 0.3.6 without gconf
<Kjellviz> and more stuff wobble in compiz
<Kjellviz> ^^
<colonia> Anyone can help me with this error?, it appears when Im updating apt-get: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Kjellviz> gconf, do i need to run gnome to run that ?
<crdlb> Kjellviz, no but you need a good chunk of gnome installed
<Kjellviz> i already do
<Kjellviz> since i installed ubuntu and then added kde
<Kjellviz> ><
<BluesKaj> colonia, in the konsole type: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<crdlb> Kjellviz, well in that case, you can just use gnome-compiz-manager
<crdlb> and put gnome-compiz-icon in your autostart
<sito> hellow
<sito> :D
<colonia> BluesKaj: thanks a lot :D
<Kjellviz> ohhh thats another thing. i cant find my autostart lol
<BluesKaj> np colonia :)
<sito> a program similar kmobiltools?
<Kjellviz> i switched from gnome to kde yesterday
<Kjellviz> ^^
<waylandbill> !autostart | Kjellviz
<ubotu> Kjellviz: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Kjellviz> danke
<jthomas> does anyone have experience using Kubuntu as a DHCP server?
<waylandbill> jthomas: works just like any other DHCP server.
<jthomas> waylandbill: would I need a second NIC?
<Kjellviz> crdlb: thanks a million
<Kjellviz> got compiz running now, saweeet
<waylandbill> jthomas: you shouldn't.
<jthomas> waylandbill: I currently have a Linksys WRT54G with OpenWRT firmware; I just continue to use it as normal after turning off its DHCP?  How do I manage clients?
<yknott> bitte
<yknott> Kjellviz: why the switch from gnome to kde?
<waylandbill> jthomas: the server software should handle all that.
<pimpin> i have no sound in my koubountu 7.04
<Kjellviz> yknott: it just looks better, nothing else
<jthomas> waylandbill: but how do I manage the server software for it?  say i want some static addresses and I want to ban some MAC addresses and I want to renew some leases and all the rest... in the Linksys its all graphical but with the server software I am guessing its CLI...
<jthomas> waylandbill: also, how does it work if the Linksys is the current gateway?  and if the linksys does the wifi?
<waylandbill> jthomas: if you're using bind, then yes it is CLI (text configuration files)
<waylandbill> jthomas: you have wifi clients?
<jthomas> waylandbill: yes i have wifi...
<waylandbill> jthomas: I'd stick with the built-in dhcp then.
<jthomas> waylandbill: hmm... thats what I want to do, but i want to install LinuxMCE and it says it makes the 'cor' computer into DHCP server; i can opt not to do that but then the network boot options are disabled and i need that part...
<jthomas> \'core'
<Kjellviz> another reason to switch from beryl to compiz; my taskbar no longer shows on top of World of Warcraft
<waylandbill> jthomas: you're trying to do some PXE booting. I understand. I've never PXE'd from wifi. only hard wire.
<waylandbill> jthomas: I'm not sure I've seen a laptop that will net boot from anything but ethernet.
<jthomas> waylandbill: i don't want PXE via the wifi, but I want PXE enabled for the LinuxMCE clients, and i want wifi for the regular machines...
<waylandbill> jthomas: sounds like you need to make a subnet for the PXE clients.
<binks> hello anyone used mythtv on fiesty or got sasc-ng working
<jthomas> waylandbill: hmm that may be the case...
<waylandbill> jthomas: you'll probably want 2 nics to isolate the two dhcp servers in that case.
<waylandbill> jthomas: could even be ethernet and wifi in same machine like a laptop.
<nosrednaekim> binks: only mythfrontend
<binks> with a dvb card in your pc
<binks> nosrednaekim:
<nosrednaekim> binks: DVD card?
<waylandbill> jthomas: using wifi and ethernet you'd put the dhcp server on the ethernet and use the wifi to reach the router. Of course, you could use 2 ethernet.. it all depends on what you have available.
<jthomas> waylandbill: but with two nics I would have to have two routers, one for each 'type' (wired, wifi)... i want the internet to go to the Linksys, then to my computer; then have my ocmputer hand out DHCP through the linksys again...
<binks> nosrednaekim: no dvb digi tv
<nosrednaekim> binks: oh... no... I don't have that. I only have the myth frontend going to a gentoo  based backend.
<nosrednaekim> the backend has the dvb cards
<binks> nosrednaekim: do you use a softcam for testing you no
<nosrednaekim> softcam? no
<binks> sasc-ng maybe
<nosrednaekim> don't know what that is
<mayorca1> i need find more server... what i do?
<binks> ok not the forum to discus it here
<nosrednaekim> mayorca1: servers? what kind of servers?
<XmaN> Can somebody point me to some channel where i can find info about my issue ?
<nosrednaekim> XmaN: what is your issue?
<XmaN> Which is HI CPU load and abismall performance on any copy operation
<jihdfs> sorry fuer den nick aber der hat mir nur 5 sekunden zeit gegeben und die kurzen wie max oder otto hat er nicht akzeptiert
<XmaN> on any PC i could get my hands on ?
<XmaN> Kernel, glibc, userspace ?
<nosrednaekim> !de jihdfs
<jihdfs> only english in this channel?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de jihdfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XmaN> I can't believe GNU/Linux acts so poorely ...
<mayorca1> para los que hablan espaol...les cuento que para sorpresa mia, he llegado a un centro comercial, en Medellin Colombia y vi dos pcs que cualquiera puede utilizar.. ofrecen el servicio de internet... y he encontrado que tienen instalado LINUX UBUNTU... QUE MARAVILLA.
<nosrednaekim> XmaN: so wait, you are having terrible performance?
<XmaN> PAINFULL one
<mayorca1> al principio, cuando lo v de lejos cre que era win... como suele suceder... pero NO... es LINUX
<jihdfs> if anyone speak german and have 10 minits for me ....plz /q me thx
<XmaN> Sometimes my mouse stops responding ...
<nosrednaekim> jihdfs: yes, only english here
<jihdfs> sorry
<nosrednaekim> !german jihdfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about german jihdfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jihdfs> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jihdfs> thanks
<nosrednaekim> XmaN: do you have good modern hardware?
<XmaN> My own, well, no
<XmaN> But my friend's
<XmaN> Oh, yeah
<XmaN> They're runs faster but the symptom is the same ...
<nosrednaekim> XmaN: so it has terrible performance on good hardware?
<XmaN> Not really, but not great either ...
<nosrednaekim> alt+esc and see which process is using the most CPU
<XmaN> I mean to get 12Mb/sec at 100% CPU usage on 2 yr old top hardware then ...
<ismail> hi all
<nullkuhl> guys please help am trying to install the driver for my sounds card ( realtek alc880 ) ,, at step 4 of installation it says i should Step 4. Edit your /etc/modules.conf or conf.modules depending on the distribution THen  Copy and paste this to the bottom of your /etc/modules.conf or /etc/modprobe.conf file.  and actually both modules.conf and modprobe.conf are empty files .. i guess they dont even exist ,, can u plz help ??
<XmaN> no process
<ismail> im having problems with beryl i cant seem to get the window decoration to work any ideas?
<XmaN> top says max is 12% cpu
<nosrednaekim> XmaN: thats not bad at all..
<XmaN> But the KDE panel CPU mmonitor shows 100% usage (mostly I/O wait)
<nosrednaekim> ismail: do you have nvidia, or ATI?
<XmaN> and some user/kernelspace
<XmaN> Top is wrong
<XmaN> There is 100% usage
<XmaN> i can feel it because the machine allmost starts to crawl
<nosrednaekim> XmaN: go over to #linux.Top is rarely wrong
<nosrednaekim> XmaN: is the HD being used alot?
<XmaN> THX
<romeo_> hi
<nullkuhl> guys please help am trying to install the driver for my sounds card ( realtek alc880 ) ,, at step 4 of installation it says i should Step 4. Edit your /etc/modules.conf or conf.modules depending on the distribution THen  Copy and paste this to the bottom of your /etc/modules.conf or /etc/modprobe.conf file.  and actually both modules.conf and modprobe.conf are empty files .. i guess they dont even exist ,, can u plz help ??
<XmaN> No, that's my gripe
<XmaN> On the other OS i can hear it grinding at 30-50Mb/sec
<bjwebb> how do i install a .bin file?
<Arwen> nullkuhl, Ubuntu is different, edit /etc/modules
<XmaN> But *nux barely touches 5Mb/sec
<nosrednaekim> XmaN: even if you are doing heavy disc usage like writing large files?
<nosrednaekim> XmaN: is this a fresh installation?
<Cyrano> ok
<Cyrano> hi guys
<romeo_> i know this an automatix problem ,but has anyone have trouble downloading codecs(media) on 7.04s
<Cyrano> totally unrelated question
<XmaN> Actually small files go alittle better tha large files but not muxh
<Cyrano> is there a native speaker of english here?
<bjwebb> i am :D
<nosrednaekim> Cyrano: this is the english channel, so yeah.
<Cyrano> what is the difference between authentication and authorisation ???
<nosrednaekim> actually I speak american ;)
<XmaN> Fresh install, many diverse PC's even different distros
<Cyrano> ok
<Cyrano> that was my question
<XmaN> I've been toying with this since some years ago
<XmaN> But did not use *nux fulltime so i didn't care
<nosrednaekim> XmaN: Linux has always seemed very fast to me.
<romeo_> can someone direct me to automatix  channel if no one can answer my question?
<XmaN> Do you have the cpu monitor applet on the kicker (the one with vertical bars) ?
<nosrednaekim> XmaN: I can get it...
<Arwen> romeo_, #automatix - but automatix sucks ass
<nosrednaekim> romeo_: what codecs do you want?
<XmaN> K. Try copying whatever and tell me what it says
<romeo_> dvd
<romeo_> and all
<romeo_> really
<Arwen> !restrictedformats | romeo_
<ubotu> romeo_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Arwen> don't ever use automatix/easyubuntu/breakyoursystemware
<XmaN> For me it is allways 100% (usually on black with some red and yellow )
<romeo_> well i have had no problmes really
<mayorca1> i wanna find ubunto in spanish
<XmaN> translating into heavy I/O time and little user/kernel space activity
<mayorca1> Ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> mayorca1: !es
<Arwen> !es | mayorca1
<ubotu> mayorca1: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mayorca1> thx
<nosrednaekim> XmaN: you must have a really misconfigured system.
<romeo_> thank you
<XmaN> All of them ?
<XmaN> Remember i see the same thing everywhere
<XmaN> Just that on faster systems it's not that obvious ...
<XmaN> How much Mb/sec at what %CPU did you get ?
<nosrednaekim> XmaN: you really must not know what you are doing. If its on hardware  younger than 3 years
<XmaN> From K6-II upto Athlons
<XmaN> Same pattern
<Cyrano> so
<Cyrano> who can answer me?
<nosrednaekim> XmaN: about 5-10% cpu use, Mb perseconds saturates my 5400RPM lappy HD
<Cyrano> what is the difference between authentication and authorisation?
<XmaN> How much ?
<nosrednaekim> Cyrano: its not a linux question, don't expect an answer
<XmaN> 10-15Mb/sec
<Cyrano> nosrednaekim:?
<nosrednaekim> XmaN: I really don't know.
<XmaN> Using KDE or what ?
<NickPresta> XmaN, what seems to be the problem? Your CPU is always using 100% and is rendering your desktop unusable?
<Cyrano> that is alinux question
<romeo_> one more question can i use the ubuntu restricted formats in (k)?
<XmaN> You got it
<nosrednaekim> Cyrano: you're talking like Windows authorization right?
<genii> You show you have proper authorisation by authenticating your credentials
<nosrednaekim> XmaN: Beryl and KDE
<Cyrano> what is the difference between authentication and authorisation when i use session initiation protocol over linux based systems
<Cyrano> SIP
<XmaN> Beryl ?
<Cyrano> SIMPLE
<XmaN> Are you kidding me ?
<Cyrano> ok?
<nosrednaekim> XmaN: what do you mean?
<Cyrano> now is it a linux question?
<NickPresta> XmaN, what does `top` and `ps aux` look like? Do you notice anything strange? What services do you have started? What system specs?
<XmaN> I don't use such a thing
<nosrednaekim> Cyrano: sorry.. I misunderstood you.
<sweettooth> hey, i have just installed beryl, and when i started the beryl manager, nothing happens, can anyone please help?
<nosrednaekim> XmaN: I'm just showing you that linux is NOT underperforming here
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: do you have ATI or Nvidia?
<Cyrano> i dont understand the nuance between those two words is there not anybody who can say me the difference
<XmaN> I know Linux is the THING
<Cyrano> it seems nearly same to me
<XmaN> It's just not my experience ...
<sweettooth> nosrednaekim, i have intel i915 chip set
<XmaN> Maybe i'm a bad apple ...
<Cyrano> when i ve seen those two words side by side i couldnt grasp a sentence in my SIP documentation
<Cyrano> so nosrednaekim will uexplain?
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: good enough, run "beryl" from the command line
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: and then run beryl manager
<NickPresta> XmaN, I would assume it isn't your system specs as I've had Kubuntu run on hardware several years old. However, there is obviously something strange going on. Any information regarding services (from a fresh restart) or the actions that lead up to 100% usage is appreciated.
<XmaN> NickPresta: top says the process with the most cpu is at 12% cpu usage and there are another 1-2 processes with 4-5%
<nosrednaekim> Cyrano: I really don't know. no experience with SIP
<XmaN> So at most 20%
<Cyrano> what about literally?
<Cyrano> u know the difference between those two words in simple english?
<XmaN> cp,mc,gtk,qt,kde whatever you use to copy whatever triggers the same response
<sweettooth> nosrednaekim, i can start beryl, but i still cannot start beryl-manager
<XmaN> poor transfer at 100% cpuload
<nosrednaekim> a police officer has to authenicate your badge before you can be authorized to continue
<genii> Cyrano Basically When you enter a password or so on, you are authenticating (showing you are authentic). Authenticating proves to the system you are authorised to do some operation.
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: what does it say? what errors?
<XmaN> if i would had maxed my 7k2 seagate there would be no prob
<XmaN> But 5 lousy Megs/sec ?
<XmaN> And 12 on some rather modern rig ?
<Cyrano> ok thx
<NickPresta> XmaN, when you're in `top`, what do you see on the Cpu(s) line? What is your "us" percentage? How many processes are running?
<Cyrano> first one is validation second one is allowance permission
<Cyrano> right
<Cyrano> genii:thx a lot
<genii> Cyrano np
<XmaN> NickPresta: I'll have to go by memory (since not in linux right now)
<XmaN> and cannot reboot
<XmaN> Processes: about 20-30 all without cpu usage
<XmaN> 1 @ 12%
<XmaN> another at 8%
<NickPresta> XmaN, you have about 20-30 processes running at any given time?
<XmaN> and another at 5%
<XmaN> Yeah
<sweettooth> nosrednaekim, kde crashed just now
<XmaN> But these don't eat anything
<nosrednaekim> see-g__: ok....
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: so you restarted kde?
<XmaN> Most are things like bash, hal, dbus etc
<XmaN> Ksysguard was even worse
<XmaN> everything was 0%
<sweettooth> nosrednaekim, yea, but even so, when i started beryl in a shell, it changes my other program windows and eliminated their window bar
<daquino> dude firefox is seriously messed up
<sweettooth> and when i ran beryl-manager in shell, it gave me some sort of infinite loop that i couldn't stop
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: thats ok (I think), do an alt+f2 after they lose their borders and run beryl-manager
<sweettooth> nosredaekim, this is weird, i can't type anything in the command box
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: you can't make it focus... hmm..
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: go to #ubutnu-effects
<sweettooth> nosrednaekim, now i clicked the option in the command window, i can focus and type on it again
<nosrednaekim> *#ubuntu-effects
<sweettooth> ok
<nosrednaekim> oh... and are borders back?
<sweettooth> nope, still haven't got any border
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: so run beryl-manager from there
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: a red crystal will apear in the panel
<sweettooth> nosrednaekim, yes, i can see it now
<nosrednaekim> right click on it.
<nosrednaekim> select window manager-> beryl
<sweettooth> yup, what shall i do next then?
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: borders back?
<sweettooth> nosrednaekim, no, they aren't back yet, but i seem to have some errors from the shell where i started beryl
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: whats the error?
<sweettooth> beryl: Failed to load slide: /home/robb/hotcorners_racarr.svg
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: you are in fiesty, right?
<Grant> where do I get the development files for OpenGL?
<sweettooth> beryl: Failed to load slide: /home/robb/hotcorners_racarr.svg
<Arwen> sweettooth, one of your images are missing
<Arwen> probably a cubecab/skydome
<sweettooth> yes, i have feisty installed
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: remove .beryl
<Arwen> Grant, archive.ubuntu.com ?
<sweettooth> nosrednaekim, remove .beryl from where?
<sweettooth> sorry, should have said i wasn't an expert in linux neither
<Arwen> 'apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev'
<nosrednaekim> your home directory, its beryl's configuration directory. pop up a terminal and do "rm -rf .beryl"
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: its ok!
<sweettooth> nosrednaekim, ok, i have removed it now
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: stop beryl.
<Grant> Arwen, thanks
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: just log out I guess.
<sweettooth> log out of kde?
<Arwen> damn it, running beryl at 2560x1024 is way too slow..
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: yeah... but what other errors did beryl print out? PM me and paste them there (the whole output)
<sweettooth> nosrednaekim, ok cool, i will log out first
<Grant> ugh, do I have to add the GL file directory to some list?
<Arwen> Grant, no? What exactly are you trying to do?
<Grant> I'm trying to compile an OpenGL c++ program
<rathel_> How do I make backspace, Back in Firefox, like it is on Windows?
<Arwen> Grant, what program? and which headers exactly is it asking for?
<cybrhuman> hi, I am trying to install a program on my laptop, but under configuration I get an error saying that gd.h is required but not found... could someone help me figure out the problem?
<Arwen> cybrhuman, what program?
<cybrhuman> arwen, s710
<cybrhuman> arwen, finding the url...
<Pollywog> anyone know why a laptop running kubuntu might be noisy at night when a disktop also running Feisty stays quiet unless it is doing system maintenance asks?
<Arwen> .....Kubuntu and Feisty aren't mutually exclusive
<nosrednaekim> rathel_: #firefox
<Pollywog> no, both are fesity
<Pollywog> I did not mean they were two things
<nosrednaekim> Pollywog: different hardware?
<Pollywog> perhaps
<nosrednaekim> worse cooling?
<cybrhuman> arwen, http://daveb.net/s710/
<Grant> Arwen, I'm including GL/glut.h, GL/gl.h, GL/glu.h
<Pollywog> but now the laptop is running Freespire and PC-BSD dual boot and it is quiet all night
<ehc> is there a way I can do a cat filename and send the output to klipper or just the next I paste it will be there?
<Arwen> Grant, ok
<greg_g_> rathel_: in FF in the location bar, type about:config
<Arwen> cybrhuman, I'll take a look, but it sounds like you're missing some libraries
<greg_g_> in the filter field type "back" to find options with that in them
<Arwen> Grant, try freeglut3-dev too
<greg_g_> rathel_: when you are that far, tell me
<Pollywog> but when this laptop was running Feisty it kept me awake all night
<Arwen> also libglu1-mesa-dev
<Pollywog> it was... feisty in other words
<Grant> Arwen, yea I already got mesa-dev
<nosrednaekim> Pollywog: hmm well maybe your frequncy scaling wasn't set up right.
<sweettooth> nosrednaekim, i have restarted my pc, since after i logged back in, the beryl thing was still kinda running
<Arwen> Grant, yeah, look for glut-dev too
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: ok...
<sweettooth> anyway, i will start beryl and pm you the error msg, thx for your help
<Arwen> sorry, I'm not an expert in packages
<Pollywog> nosrednaekim: yes I think it was something like that or else the stuff specific to laptops
<nosrednaekim> so run beryl now, and pastebin any errors
<Pollywog> for energy conservation etc
<nosrednaekim> actually, all the output
<greg_g_> I guess rathel_ is gone, but if you are looking rathel_, here is the link: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.backspace_action
<Grant> Arwen, freeglut did it, thanks
<excitatory> how could one reinstall kde without bringing in all of the extra packages the 'kde' package does?  (i had a power outage during a kde 3.5.7 upgrade, and kde has been crashing along with amarok, and i think i need to reinstall something.)  For the record, i have updated and attempted dist-upgrading and apt-get install -f, but dpkg thinks everything is in order.
<Arwen> Grant, you're welcome :-)
<Arwen> excitatory, kde-core
<excitatory> Arwen: would i just apt-get install --reinstall?
<Arwen> excitatory, eh. mp odea
<excitatory> Arwen: since that will probably only reinstalled that meta package..
<Arwen> no idea*
<sweettooth> nosrednaekim, after i typed "beryl-manager &" in the shell, i had sth like an infinite loop showing errors which i couldnt stop, can you tell me how to log them please/
<sweettooth> ?
<Arwen> you should "apt-get remove --auto-remove kde" and then "apt-get install kde-core"
<rathel_> greg_g_: Thanks for that, I was AFK.
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: do you have any clue what the errors were? and don't put the & after it. its not necessary
<cybrhuman> arwen, I figured what library I was missing, libgd... thanks :-)
<Arwen> good for you :-)
<greg_g_> rathel_: no worries
<Iwonder|too> whats the trigger for works for me?
<ehc> is there a way I can do a cat filename and send the output to klipper or just the next I paste it will be there?
<Arwen> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<sweettooth> nosrednaekim, i have no idea what the errors are, as they were running too fast
<Iwonder|too> ty very much
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: you know, you can get the window borders back by selecting kwin on that list of window managers in bery-manager
<sweettooth> anything i could do to capture the error to a txt file?
<sweettooth> i tried
<sweettooth> but after i got the borders back, it crashed
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: try just running beryl, without beryl-manager
<sweettooth> and i didn't see the taskbar after that
<nosrednaekim> and ..... uh oh.. I have to go.
<nosrednaekim> sweettooth: go to #ubuntu-effects
<sweettooth> alright, well thx a lot for your help
<sweettooth> much appreciated
<sweettooth> i will
<dromer> aaarg, still having massive problems with nvidia twinview, I have a 6200 with crt, dvi and s-video outputs, and crt's on the ctr and dvi outputs (with a standard converter), currently standard xorg.conf with DynamicTwinView = True does recognside the screen on the DVI output properly, it just can't output anything to the screen
<dromer> aarg
<igorguto> Hello world.
<igorguto> Kubuntu = a melhor!
<igorguto> weee
<wedgeV> how do i configure kwin to raise a group of windows when i click on one of them?
<igorguto> I don't know
<igorguto> *capotes*
<wedgeV> eg: all gimp windows, or emacs and speedbar...
<igorguto> cannot help you. I dont even know what is kwin
<wedgeV> the kde windows manager, i'll ask in #kde
<crimsun> kwin is the default KDE window manager.
<igorguto> ahhhh
<wimpies> anybody here that knows how to verify an mp3 file without playing it ?
<Arwen> wimpies, ...verify? explain
<wimpies> well sometimes on my mp3 player the song stops or terminates too quickly although the file seems large enough
<Arwen> wimpies, you can't really "verify" it unless there's a checksum posted somewhere
<Arwen> you can run it through mplayer with "-ao null" and see if it complains though
<wimpies> hmm
<kronos91> ciao a tutti
#kubuntu 2007-06-19
<kronos91> qualcubno mi legge
<Dexter_F> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Dexter_F> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<romudog> Hey guys! Hows it going today?
<qwertz> help: how to define X11_Xtest_Lib(ADVANCED)  ?? I have x11proto_xext_devel.. but that doesn't help
<romudog> sparr:hey
<rathel__> What file do I edit to add tuncfg too so that it starts at boot?
<romudog> kde?
<romudog> rathel__: kde right
<rathel__> romudog: Yes.
<romudog> rathel__: put a bash/shell cmd in your .Autostart
<nosrednaekim> rathel_what deos tuncfg do? do you want it to start on boot, or on login?
<romudog> nosrednaekim: LoL Hey! You hang here often?
<nosrednaekim> romudog: yeah..  bit... why?
<rathel__> nosrednaekim: It's needed for Hamachi, I keep forgetting to start it when I run hamachi, so I thought I add it when I login or boot the computer.
<nosrednaekim> *a bit
<romudog> nosrednaekim: LoL Just wondering saw ya yesterday!
<nosrednaekim> rathel__: I keep forgetting the file that has things to run on boot...
<nosrednaekim> but you can put them in kde's autostart
<nosrednaekim> romudog: yeah, i'm on frequently
<rathel__> nosrednaekim: If I add it to KDE's autostart, It's needs sudo to run, how would I add a command like that? withouth prompting for a password?
<romudog> I'm interested in learning that too.
<snake> does anyone know something i can use to convert avi to mpeg
<romudog> I do.
<romudog> snake: Use mediacoder or avidemux
<snake> romudog: i have avidemux but i do not know how to convert avi
<snake> any wiki please ?
<nosrednaekim> rathel__: yeah, thats why you have to add it boot... I keep forgetting how.
<romudog> snake: Mediacoder is probably your best bet. I know the creator personally.
<snake> ah ok
<snake> thank you
<romudog> snake: I'll link you.
<rathel__> nosrednaekim: Yeah I forgot too, I did it before along time ago.
<snake> ok
<nosrednaekim> lemme ask over in kubuntu-devel
<romudog> snake: http://mediacoder.sourceforge.net/
<romudog> snake: ffmpeg would also work but its too complicated for me because its console based.
<snake> romudog: thank you. trying now
<romudog> snake: Okay, Hollar at me if it doesnt work, You need wine for mediacoder unless the Linux vers has just been output. It runs perfect under wine.
<Gerrit> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<nosrednaekim> rathel__: ok, add your command to /etc/rc.local (courtesy of crimsun on kubuntu-devel)
<rathel__> nosrednaekim: Okay thank ya.
<nosrednaekim> rathel__: it wasn't me.. thank crimsun
<rathel__> Yup but still, you got the answer.
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: oh that looks interesting
<matze> !libdvdcss2
<Gerrit> I have switched from Fedora to Kubuntu, and I am already missing the installation-date field that rpm has but debian misses. It doesn't seem that smart can do that for me though.
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Gerrit> Debian package manager seems to be more limited than rpm (I am not trying to troll, this is my impression at the moment)
<matze> very sad, very sad
<matze> what's the kubuntu text-editor?
<Arwen> kate
<matze> thx
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: ehh... I don't know. .Deb distros more than make up for it with their huge amount of available programs
<LjL> Gerrit: more limited in what ways?
<darkstar> Hello
<nosrednaekim> 'lo
<romudog> Can someone assist me? I'm trying to install Google Earth and i get the following error: xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server (new line) xlib: No protocol specified
<darkstar> I've tried to get kubuntu to see my windows network, but it says it's blocked by a firewall even though I haven't installed one.
<darkstar> O
<darkstar> ve tried installing Samba, but no luck.
<LjL> romudog: use the package from medibuntu
<darkstar> Anybody?
<romudog> LjL: It doesnt show up it gave me 404 when i tried and last time it did work it downloaded so slow at 10kbps
<romudog> I'm also wondering why i get these errors, Ive gotten them with many programs.
<nosrednaekim> 404 is an apache error
<nosrednaekim> romudog: oh you mean the xlib ones.
<romudog> W: Failed to fetch-http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/non-free/g/googleearth/googleearth_4.0.2735.0-0medibuntu2~edgy0.1_i386.deb
<romudog>   404 Not Found [IP: 81.169.138.125 80] 
<LjL> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<romudog> i have them enabled though.
<LjL> romudog: they've changed address, as you can see above
<romudog> LjL: It works when i http that link
<LjL> romudog, in your sources.list, you have medibuntu.sos-sts.com as that error shows, but the *current* address is medibuntu.org, not medibuntu.sos-sts.com, so you'd have to change your sources.list accordingly
<LjL> or just fetch it manually
<romudog> LjL: its NOT medibuntu.org....
<romudog> LjL: It states on their website not to use medibuntu.org due to them switching servers. the tell you to use that link.
<LjL> romudog, in the repository howto they say to do  echo deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free >> /etc/apt/sources.list 
<LjL> so that seems very much like medibuntu.org (specifically, packages.medibuntu.org) would be the address
<romudog> I understand that.
<romudog> I just went to the website..
<isthisnickvalid_> hey I have a little problem
<romudog> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<romudog> isthisnickvalid_:Whatcha need?
<isthisnickvalid_> I want to make the program "martian_dev" run at the beginning and then the command "ln -f /dev/ttySM0 /dev/modem run, after the firs command and in every boot, how can I do it?
<romudog> isthisnickvalid_: Your better off than me cause i got big problems ;) Your lucky you only got a little problem some of us have issues with girlfriends...haha
<isthisnickvalid_> lol
<romudog> isthisnickvalid_: I dont know about bash that much but if your on KDE put the script in your .Autostart so like /home/USERNAME***/.Autostart
<isthisnickvalid_> I'll have a look, thanks
<romudog> isthisnickvalid_: No problem, Thats what im here for.
<romudog> Lots of ComCaSt USeRz
<BluesKaj> evening all :)
<romudog> BluesKaj: Hey
<BluesKaj> hi romudog
<romudog> sup man
<isthisnickvalid_> romudog: the app I am trying to use must be used under root...will I have problems or does autostart work as root?
<romudog> I have no idea, I believe it starts as the user.
<BluesKaj> trying to config permission to /media , "chmod 755 /media" doesn't seem to work...of course I'm still a bit in the dark about cmnds , so that's not too surprising :)
<romudog> BluesKaj: Don't feel bad. I've messed with Linux for a few years and i'm still clueless to how to use CHMOD in konsole.
<BluesKaj> I dont wanna change users permissions , just my permissions cuz I'm the only user ...wifey still sticks to her old windoze
<romudog> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!
<romudog> Dude...I abandoned windows yesterday..it HOSED...last time i ever use it.
<BluesKaj> her ood windoze pcc , that is
<BluesKaj> old
<romudog> lol
<romudog> Windows is a virus.
<BluesKaj> hehe, i got scathed and flamed for asking a desperate windows question in here yesterday, on behalf of my poor 'newb to computers' daughter.
<romudog> lol
<romudog> BluesKaj: If you need anything let me know im a pro when it comes to windows...
<BluesKaj> you'd think i'd pi**ed their morning coffee:)
<romudog> LoL!!
<romudog> Man i cant get this dvd workin
<romudog> Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> romudog: did you install libdvdcss2?
<BluesKaj> the cursor on her toshibs laptop was frozen
<romudog> nosrednaekim i used easy ubuntu to
<nosrednaekim> romudog: and it doesn't play? any error message?
<romudog> nosrednaekim lemme go check synaptic real quick thanks for the pkg name
<BluesKaj> gotta have that libdvdcss2 :)
<romudog> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu2+b1_i386.deb
<romudog>   404 Not Found [IP: 81.169.138.125 80] 
<romudog> Arg can someone help me fix repos list?
<nosrednaekim> romudog: use the seveas repo for libdvdcss
<nosrednaekim> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<romudog> thx
<BluesKaj> romudog, http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<Gerrit> Is it possible to determine the install date of a package?
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: hmmm yeah... do you cache all downloaded packages?
<nosrednaekim> romudog: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/feisty-seveas/extras/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<romudog> nosrednaekim It wont lemme start my package manager
<Kr4t05> I just accidentally deleted some important files (Shift+Del). Is there any tool that can bring them back from the dead?
<nosrednaekim> romudog: whats the error?
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: I don't know if I do.
<romudog> nosrednaekim There is none sometimes it just locks up on the loading curson
<romudog> cursor*
<nosrednaekim> run it from the konsole
<romudog> i did
<nosrednaekim> and.. no error?it NEVER loads?
<Kr4t05> Help?!
<romudog> YEah
<romudog> Kr4t05: watcha need?
<Kr4t05> See above.
<romudog> Oh
<nosrednaekim> Kr4t05: if that means "rm" nothing you can do
<romudog> YEah there is
<Kr4t05> romudog: Yeah?
<romudog> if it doesnt write over the sectors you can recover it
<nosrednaekim> romudog: really?
<romudog> believe me ive done it so many times..
<nosrednaekim> romudog: try another package manager
<romudog> fixed it nos
<nosrednaekim> romudog: ho do you do it?
<Kr4t05> romudog: What do I need to do?
<romudog> Nosrednaekim Do what?
<romudog> Kr4t05 Lemme go get the package name
<nosrednaekim> romudog: recover things.
<romudog> nosrednaekim: You run a program that scans all your hard drive sectors.
<romudog> Nosrednaekim: Remember in Kgpg it had a feature called shredder?
<nosrednaekim> romudog: never used that.
<romudog> But you remember it dont you?
<romudog> Kr4t05 What type of file did you accidentally delete?
<Kr4t05> romudog: Several of my movie backups.
<Kr4t05> Most of them were AVI
<nosrednaekim> romudog: i've heard of it
<romudog> Okay your in luck
<romudog> Listen Kr4t05 Your best bet is to not write to your current hard drive it could delete the file permanently
<Kr4t05> Eh...
<Kr4t05> I have a Windows Vista partition.
<Kr4t05> Is there anyway to do things from it?
<romudog> yeah
<romudog> So this is windows?
<Kr4t05> Or, should I break out the LiveCD?
<romudog> or linux?
<romudog> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<Kr4t05> No, this is still Kubuntu, say the word, and I'll get my LiveCD out.
<romudog> Photrec is your tool you need, It should work.
<Kr4t05> romudog: Right-o.
<Kr4t05> Thanks.
<romudog> If it doesnt there is a tool i use that i bought and it does a great job.
<MaTiAz> Hey, is the support for Intel graphics chips any good in Linux?
<romudog> ...back in the windows days..haha
<romudog> Yeah
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: excellent
<romudog> But no 3d accel i think
<romudog> i could be wrong
<nosrednaekim> romudog: no they allhave 3d accel
<romudog> Kr4t05 GL bro
<romudog> nosrednaekim Cool!
<nosrednaekim> all open source too!
<MaTiAz> nosrednaekim: Woah, that's awesome!
<MaTiAz> Is bluetooth & WLAN fully supported too?
<romudog> Pretty sure it is
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: more or less, depens on your chipset and how much blood sweat and tears you put into it.
<MaTiAz> All right
<nosrednaekim> if you mean intel wireless, yes it is
<MaTiAz> Yeah
<nosrednaekim> intelis one of the easiest as well
<nosrednaekim> for wireless
<MaTiAz> I'm planning on buying a HP Compaq NX7400, Intel C2D T5600, 1GB DDR2 etc. :)
<MaTiAz> So I guess I can safely buy that one without needing to worry too much about Linux compatibility :)
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: go to www.linux-laptops.org and look up that model
<romudog> MatiAz How much is it?
<BluesKaj> MaTiAz, one thing , make sure the graphics card is NOTan ATI !
<romudog> omfg ATI Sucks under linux its HORRIBLE!!!!!!
<MaTiAz> BluesKaj: It's an Intel
<MaTiAz> romudog: 635 euros, not bad IMO
<nosrednaekim> I hate ATI.
<MaTiAz> And yeah, I've experienced ATI on Linux - far from pleasure
<nosrednaekim> 635 EU...about $700?
<romudog> Matiaz: Thats 1200USD give or take Why not buy from System76
<MaTiAz> Hmm, something like that
<BluesKaj> well, that's a bit difficult to MaTiAz, but workable ...I think :)
<Gerrit> Goodnight
<nosrednaekim> $850... not bad.
<nosrednaekim> bye
<romudog> 851.939 USD
<MaTiAz> yeah
<romudog> Matiaz yeah man HP Rips you off even with my handy dandy employee discount
<MaTiAz> :\
<romudog> i had a laptop i retured it after arguing with them cuz the DVD burner didnt work and they sent me defective batteries which were recalled 2 wks later
<MaTiAz> I could get an Acer for the same price with a bit better specs, but I'm definitely not gonna buy one of those
<MaTiAz> lol
<romudog> Apples run linux if you dont mine the no right click
<romudog> and proprietary hardware..and ati..
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: yeah I have an ACER with ATI, regretting it.
<MaTiAz> :)
<romudog> System 76 i was looking at...
<nosrednaekim> romudog: some of them have nvidia
<romudog> nosrednaekim not the one i have
<MaTiAz> I wish I had a new MacBook Pro
<romudog> Matiaz haha i just got one
<MaTiAz> I heard the Geforce 8600 mobile is sick
<restagner> i have 2 computers each running kubuntu.  i have an HP printer connected to one of them.  anybody out there "schooled" on how to set up one of the boxes to be a CUPS Server?
<romudog> i have the ati one tho i have an intel mac before OLED
<Kr4t05> romudog: Okay, now in Windows.
<MaTiAz> I was gonna buy a MacBook, but as it costs kinda much I thought I'd just get a regular PC laptop
<Kr4t05> What was that link, again?
<romudog> Kr4t05 one sec
<romudog> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: looks like that HP has some pretty good linux support
<romudog> Got a USB Thumbdrive there?
<Kr4t05> romudog: Yeah, 512MB
<BluesKaj> hehe, a buddy bought a HP with AMD 64 bit CPU , when he started it up at home , he ran into a dell windows home premuim vista OS ...bought it at future shop (owned by  best buy) here in Canada :)
<romudog> download it and istall it to usb thumbdrive
<romudog> just to be safe Kr4t05
<MaTiAz> BluesKaj: Haha, good luck :D
<restagner> MaTiAz: I just bought a Dell Inspirion. and am very happy with it
<MaTiAz> nosrednaekim: Good to hear :) Gotta see if I just replace the Vista Business with Kubuntu :)
<MaTiAz> restagner: What model?
<BluesKaj> he got reimbursed fully
<restagner> the 1505
<Kr4t05> romudog: Vista doesn't have access to my Linux partitions... :/
<romudog> Matiaz if i made enough money i'd pay people to switch to kubuntu just for the sake of it
<MaTiAz> :)
<romudog> Kr4t05 I dont get it...What do you wanna restore...i mean what partition is it on?
<restagner> MaTiAz: it was priced VERY reasonable
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: you mean, by HP?
<MaTiAz> I've used Vista a bit, I prefer XP a lot more though
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: yeah, why don't you go get one of those Dell Ubuntu lappys?
<romudog> Dell = Hell.
<romudog> Dont ever buy from the,.
<romudog> them*
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: oh yeah thats right.. you are in europe
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<MaTiAz> nosrednaekim: Well, installing Kubuntu isn't such a problem anyway :)
<MaTiAz> And yeah, I'm in Europe :)
<Kr4t05> romudog: hda2 is my Vista partition
<Kr4t05> hda3 is where the files in question where.
<romudog> Kr4t05 So why did you switch to vista?
<restagner> that's what I got: the Dell ubuntu lappy
<nosrednaekim> restagner: is it nice?
<MaTiAz> I like to do stuff myself instead of having it preinstalled
<restagner> VERY nice!!
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: thats your masochistic right
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<Kr4t05> romudog: Because you told me to?
<nosrednaekim> restagner: did you get it with the nvidia card?
<restagner> nosrednaekim: all in all it cost me about $900
<romudog> Kr4t05 I dont remember telling you to switch to it i just remember asking you which it was on..and all lol
<MaTiAz> nosrednaekim: Why? I've installed Kubuntu on three machines and it wasn't troubling at all :)
<Kr4t05> ...
<restagner> nosrednaekim: yes I got the nvidia card
<Kr4t05> Guh...
<romudog> Kr4t05 Wait
<nosrednaekim> restagner: was the nvidia driver installed by default?
<romudog> Kr4t05 You may be able to recover it from vista.
<romudog> Kr4t05 Besides your safer on vista give me a minute to look this up.
<romudog> Kr4t05 Is your filesystem ext2 or 3?
<restagner> nosrednaekim: Yes, but there were some issues with it via the factory default setting using Ubuntu.  So, I went about installing Kubuntu on it and it works great
<nosrednaekim> restagner: what kind of issues? I'm very interested in the dells for reccomending them to freinds and such
<Kr4t05> romudog: 3
<romudog> kr4t05 let me find you an ext3 driver for winblows lol
<Kr4t05> romudog: The only one I have is not supported in Vista.
<restagner> the card appeared to be recognized, but there were some warnings presented.  i don't exactly recall, because i almost immediately removed Ubuntu and installed Kubuntu
<Kr4t05> All the others suck.
<Kr4t05> Hold on.
<nosrednaekim> restagner: ah, ok
<Kr4t05> Let me get the Linux version, and use my Kubuntu LiveCD.
<romudog> Kr4t05 Try http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd or have you tried that?
<Kr4t05> romudog: Yes
<restagner> To all:  i have 2 computers each running kubuntu.  i have an HP printer connected to one of them.  anybody out there "schooled" on how to set up one of the boxes to be a CUPS Server?
<nosrednaekim> restagner: sure... its really pretty easy
<restagner> nosrednaekim: please do share !!
<galathalion> why aint my screensaver wokring?
<romudog> Kr4t05 Okay well then i suggest you use a LiveCD to minimize the possibility of writing over the deleted sectors and get the Photorec software installed to ramdisk
<romudog> Kr4t05 I'll be right back
<Kr4t05> romudog: Okay
<nosrednaekim> restagner: go into system settings, printing, admin mode
<nosrednaekim> there?
<romudog> kr4t05 back
<greg_g_> nosrednaekim:  I am (I realized I wanted to do this also)
<restagner> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> restagner: this is on the computer that has the printer attached
<restagner> nosrednaekim: correct
<greg_g_> nosrednaekim: yep ;)
<nosrednaekim> ok, up on the top of that window is a drop-down menu entitled "print server"
<nosrednaekim> drop it down and enable the print server.
<restagner> nosrednaekim: i see it
<nosrednaekim> "share printers on local netowork"
<restagner> nosrednaekim: you mean select "configue server"
<nosrednaekim> restagner: do you have the printer already set up?
<restagner> nosrednaekim: yes. an HP DeskJet
<nosrednaekim> restagner: no. I mean select "share printers on local network"
<nosrednaekim> greg_g_: you with us?
<alex> hello, how can i make beryl start automatically?
<greg_g_> nosrednaekim: yep, got that done
<greg_g_> nosrednaekim: is there a need to configure the server?
<nosrednaekim> greg_g_: you started it? and you have the local printer set up correctly?
<nosrednaekim> greg_g_: no
<restagner> nosrednaekim: i select the "print server" drop-down, but i see "restart server" and "configure server".
<greg_g_> "share printer..." is enabled and yeah, it is set up correctly
<nosrednaekim> restagner: thats odd, greg_g_saw what I see.... you're on fiesty?
<nosrednaekim> greg_g_: lets wait for restagner.
<restagner> nosrednaekim: actually, dapper
<greg_g_> nosrednaekim: no worries
<Grant> hi
<nosrednaekim> restagner: I don't know how to do it in dapper
<greg_g_> restagner: just to  make sure, your printer is in the main area with the other things like "mail pdf file" "print to file" etc?
<Grant> whoops
<nosrednaekim> restagner: sorry.
<restagner> greg_g: yes, what i see is my printer and then mail PDF file, Print to file, etc.
<romudog> There is a pdf server for windows its open source so probably works for linux too
<romudog> "PDF Creator"
<restagner> nosrednaekim: ok. thanks
<nosrednaekim> greg_g_: on your other computer, add a printer, make it remote cups,
<greg_g_> restagner: then yeah, must be something that was added after dapper (the option in that menu, I'm sure it is possible, just not the same way)
<nosrednaekim> restagner: look up a tutorial
<restagner> nosrednaekim: any possible references . . . ?
<nosrednaekim> restagner: maybe try setting up the print server although i'm not sure what that does
<nosrednaekim> restagner: google ;)
<nosrednaekim> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<greg_g_> nosrednaekim: the other computer is not on right now, mainly because it is the gf's (who is out of town) and it is loud (yes, I am going to fix that)
<nosrednaekim> greg_g_: well, ok, its pretty easy, just follow that add printer dialog with the first choice being remote cups(IPP/HTTP)
<greg_g_> nosrednaekim: cool.. thanks a lot
<nosrednaekim> greg_g_: NP
<Kr4t05> romudog:
<romudog> welcome back
<Kr4t05> How do I run this thing?
<romudog> Kr4t05 Check the wiki
<greg_g_> nosrednaekim: and, btw, I did "configure server" after changing the verification from root to my username so I could actually do it.  Only changed the max log size just to make sure I could (wasn't sure since I used my login instead of root)
<nosrednaekim> greg_g_: ah.. is that how you get around that authorization problem.
<romudog> http://www.penguin-soft.com/penguin/man/1/photorec.html
<greg_g_> nosrednaekim: I guess, worked for me
<greg_g_> nosrednaekim: what is the deal with the root user on ubuntu/debian?
<nosrednaekim> greg_g_: doesn't for. me..:-/
<nosrednaekim> greg_g_: its ubuntu and its sudo stuff
<nosrednaekim> no root user.
<greg_g_> gotcha
<nosrednaekim> until you enable it manually (which I do right away)
<greg_g_> nosrednaekim: I got an error dialog after using my username, saying somethings aren't recognized (or something) but the config dialog came up and I was able to change the max log size without an error (I think, haven't exactly verified)
<nosrednaekim> hm
<greg_g_> nosrednaekim: so, since you have root enabled you are able to get to that config ok or not?
<nosrednaekim> greg_g_: nah, I can't with root either which is rather weird
<greg_g_> nosrednaekim: very weird... so, is that a launchpad-able bug?
<nosrednaekim> greg_g_: I don't know and don't really care.. haha Oh I know why. I don't have the server enable on this computer.
<greg_g_> heh
<nosrednaekim> thats WOULD do it..
<nosrednaekim> *that
<Kr4t05> romudog: Er... We have a problem.
<romudog> What is it Kr4t05?
<Kr4t05> I don't have enough space for all the recovered files.
<greg_g_> the error: "Some options were not recognized by this configuration tool.  They will be left untouched and you won't be able to change them"
<romudog> Kr4t05 Thats not good
<nosrednaekim> greg_g_: thats not the error I get
<greg_g_> "defaultauthtype = Basic" "require = user @OWNER @SYSTEM" "order = deny,allow" "="
<greg_g_> all of those on separate lines
<nosrednaekim> hm IDK
<greg_g_> yeah, that is the error I get after I use my u/p and before the config dialog comes up
<romudog> Kr4t05 I have a portable hard drive for things like that and about 5 spare HDD's
<greg_g_> yeah, very weird
<romudog> Writing to that partition could delete some of the files though.
<AutoMatriX> hello, world :D
<greg_g_> nosrednaekim: the change of max size for logs stayed what I edited it to, so it must "work" whatever that means in this semi-broken way
<nosrednaekim> greg_g_: yep.
<nosrednaekim> greg_g_: so maybe you can show restagner how to set his server up from your configure server. window
<greg_g_> nosrednaekim: hmm, maybe
<greg_g_> restagner: you still here?
<nosrednaekim> restagner: you still around
<nosrednaekim> guess not.
<intelikey> howto, read the cmos clock from linux ?
<intelikey> the "rtc" ?
<greg_g_> nosrednaekim: all of the settings in the config dialog seem like "defaults" as in, where is the CUPS folder etc
<intelikey> nobody ?
<greg_g_> sorry
<colonia> hey, how can I kill adept?, I mean, I was trying to use Automatix but it says adept still running (I already closed it)
<Dragnslcr> colonia- you can kill processes from KSysGuard
<intelikey> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix | colonia
<ubotu> colonia: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Kr4t05> romudog: I'm going to give this the white flag. I'll just have to remake my backups or download what I no longer have. I paid for it once, I see no reason to do it again.
<colonia> I'll try, thanks
<nosrednaekim> greg_g_: ah ok
<Kr4t05> ro
<Kr4t05> romudog: Thanks anyway.
<romudog> Kr4t05 Good luck!!!
<greg_g_> launchpad question: Is "rejected" the right option to select if I want to cancel a bug, as in, it seems to no longer be reproducible on my computer, and never was on anyone elses
<romudog> Kr4t05 Google linux recovery tool see if you can find any better
<cWolfe> google makes a linux recovery tool?
<romudog> Sorry i cant resist but yelling out a derogatory...
<romudog> No...Google is a search engine..
<romudog> Google reffers to the term of searching for...
<romudog> :|
<Dragnslcr> greg_g_- Dunno about Launchpad, but any decent bug tracking system should have an option/resolution for unable to reproduce
<greg_g_> to answer myself: after some more looking (yes I looked before I asked) it seems that Rejected is the right option and that they are considering renaming that option to a less "emotionally changed" word like "declined" or "invalid"
<Dragnslcr> Usually there's a slightly more descriptive option too, such as "not a bug" or "duplicate"
<darkrift_> q: when watchign a movie in kaffiene, i only hear audio in one side of the headphones
<darkrift_> anyone know how to check/fix that?
<greg_g_> darkrift_: check your mixer first, the speaker icon in the tray
<greg_g_> the horizontal slider on the bottom is balance
<colonia> Whats the name of TLS package who is needed to install in order to run amsn?
<greg_g> darkrift_: is that slider "centered"?
<KoRNeTo> hi
<K-Ryan> Hi guys
<K-Ryan> How do I check what process is using my sound?
<K-Ryan> Anyone?
<K-Ryan> Anyone know how to check what process is using my sound?
<K-Ryan> Okay, how about terminating a process that needs root?
<K-Ryan> Why's it so quiet in here?
<K-Ryan> Nobody?
<K-Ryan> 8 minutes and nothing?
<K-Ryan> Nobody has anything to say or ask?
<K-Ryan> Please?
<K-Ryan> !terminate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about terminate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<K-Ryan> !processes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about processes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !process
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about process - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> 12 minutes!
<K-Ryan> Can nobody tell me how to end a process that uses root?
<K-Ryan> Or how I can check what processes use my sound?
<Jucato> sudo killall <insert process name here>
<Jucato> (be careful with what you kill)
<K-Ryan> Yes of course
<K-Ryan> Thank you oh so much Jucato
<K-Ryan> my console is definitely mocking me
<K-Ryan> I ctrl+esc and I see hl.exe
<K-Ryan> PID 7138
<K-Ryan> So I "sudo killall 7138"
<Jucato> I said process name, not process ID (PID)
<K-Ryan> And get "7138: no process killed"
<K-Ryan> Oh
<ubuntu___> ?
<K-Ryan> The one I heard about used PID
<Jucato> you didn't hear it from me
<ubuntu___> the book on the table ?
<ubuntu___> books *
<ubuntu___> XD
<K-Ryan> I assumed process name meant PID
<K-Ryan> Bad move on my part =P
<roho> when i run adept, it now tells me there is a new version of kubuntu available and wants to know if i want to upgrade.  could someone point me to a page that will tell me what i can expect with the upgrade? like what problems, etc.
<Dragnslcr> Hm, is there any way to reload the taskbar without restarting X?
<K-Ryan> So the process name would be hl.exe right?
<K-Ryan> Because it doesn't work
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<K-Ryan> The command works, but the process is still there
<Jucato> kill wine or wineserver.... why the hell is a windows app running as root?
<K-Ryan> err
<K-Ryan> To be honest I'm not sure
<K-Ryan> But I needed sudo to get wine to be able to open an executable
<K-Ryan> Btw, the process is still there.
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> you shouldn't need to use sudo w/ wine at all
<Dragnslcr> Jucato- eh, that didn't have quite the effect I was hoping for (compiled taskbar-compiz to try to get rid of "show windows from all desktops")
<K-Ryan> I'll try it again
<K-Ryan> But I just need to figure out how to get rid of it atm
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: running compiz/beryl? that doesn't work
<Jucato> K-Ryan: if wineserver is running, kill that
<Dragnslcr> What doesn't work?
<Jucato> disabling "show windows from all desktop"
<K-Ryan> It doesn't seem to be running, I'll check again though.
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, and that's what the special taskbar-compiz version is supposed to fix
<K-Ryan> wineserver isn't running
<K-Ryan> What if I restart X?
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: try asking around in #ubuntu-effects how to make it work. as for just restarting kicker without restarting KDE or X, you have the answer
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I'll probably just try restarting X
<K-Ryan> Alright I managed to get rid of one
<roho> what kind of problems can i expect if i want to "convert" from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> how can i open up the process table from the console?
<Dragnslcr> roho- if you're familiar with KDE, probably none
<roho> sweet
<Dragnslcr> If you've never used KDE, the typical learning experience
<roho> just hanging out here and playing around with K apps has sold me.
<roho> although i found a couple bugs
<Ashex> This is total retardation
<Ashex> gconf is causing my system to randomly reboot/freeze up
<waltercool> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<waltercool> someone can recommend me a good app for webcams?
<splott> anyone alive in here?
<splott> obviously not.
<splott> obviously I should just go away and stop talking to myself.
<roho> heh
<Ashex> waltercool: I used to use camstreams
<waltercool> is qt :S
<Ashex> hmmm, I should stick my tortellini in the freezer...
<ashnja> hello all
<ashnja> i have a laptop that is using a d-link pcmcia card
<ashnja> kubuntu detects it and uses atheros... but i do not get near the connectivity that (the OS that shall not be named) gets...
<ashnja> that is not the bad part... the bad part is that it drops connection like every 5 minutes... something else that does not happen in..... you know what...
<ashnja> how do i get kubuntu to use ndiswrapper and not the restricted module?
<Ashex> ashnja: find out what the module is named, and add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ashnja> it is currently using atheros
<ashnja> so i edit blacklist and add atheros
<Ashex> i believe so
<ashnja> Ashex: once i do that... how do i go about getting ndiswapper operational and loading upon reboot
<Ashex> sudo apt-get install ndsiwrapper
<Ashex> ndiswrapper -i driver.inf
<Ashex> sudo ndiswrapper -m
<Ashex> that'll install ndiswrapper, load the proper driver, and add it to modprobe
<Ashex> although, check up on a guide for your wireless chipset
<Ashex> I'm not exactly a wireless guru
<navets> where do I go for html help?
<Ashex> ubuntuforums.org has a lot of good info
<navets> k thx
<Ashex> along with the ubuntu wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Ashex> however, you should try googling it too, use your chipset in conjuction with the word ubuntu
<ashnja> thank you very much for your info
<Ashex> so, for example, I have a broadcom 4316, so I'd google for "Broadcom 4316 ubuntu"
<Ashex> or more specifically, "Broadcom 4316 ubuntu ndiswrapper" to look for ndiswrapper info specifically
<Jucato> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<vlad88> porque nadie habla? XD
<waltercool> porque esto es en ingles po noob
<NickPresta> !es | vlad88 waltercool
<ubotu> vlad88 waltercool: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<vlad88> thanks, I did not know it.
<Levi_> Does anyone know how to configure Apache 2?
<Levi_> Does anyone know how to configure Apache 2?
<vlad88> How can I set the "home" extra button in the keyboard to open the default browser?
<vlad88> "Calculator" works fine opening speedchrunch
<nosrednaekim> vlad88: what does the web browser button open?
<vlad88> etc. but "home" just does nothing, neither Konqueror, nor Firefox (which is my default browser)
<vlad88> it does nothing
<nosrednaekim> vlad88: run "dmesg"
<nosrednaekim> then press that key once
<nosrednaekim> then run dmesg again. see if it added some new output.
<vlad88> nop
<vlad88> nothing new
<nosrednaekim> vlad88: what does the last line look like?
<vlad88> "[ 7312.492801]  end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 4"
<nosrednaekim> vlad88: ok, cool
<nosrednaekim> vlad88: that means its detected as a keypress by the os.
<nosrednaekim> not as a random ACPI event
<nosrednaekim> so start up system settings
<vlad88> yes
<vlad88> (does it matter that I pressed around 5 times after that a not new message appears in dmesg?)
<Ashex> anyone know of a note taking app like tomboy for kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> Ashex: basKet
<nosrednaekim> vlad88: it means your kepress is detected as a keypress :)
<Ashex> ah, thanks nosrednaekim :)
<nosrednaekim> go to keyboard&mouse
<nosrednaekim> keyboard shortcuts.
<nosrednaekim> command shortcuts
<nosrednaekim> find your webbrowser
<nosrednaekim> vlad88: got there?
<estebanbianchi> hello
<vlad88> nosrednaekim, yes thanks
<estebanbianchi> anybody_
<vlad88> the key was: XF86WWW
<nosrednaekim> vlad88: ok
<nosrednaekim> hello
<hitmanWilly> estebanbianchi, howdy
<Arwen> I need a newer version of a package than the one in the repositories, what should I do?
<nosrednaekim> vlad88: so it works?
<estebanbianchi> im running i this moment a feisty live c
<estebanbianchi> i-d like to install but i cant
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: what package?
<Arwen> mplayer
<nosrednaekim> estebanbianchi: why not?
<vlad88> nosrednaekim, yes it's working :), Thank you. btw. this is the preferred way of doing this?
<nosrednaekim> vlad88: yep!
<estebanbianchi> cause when it starts the proceces iut stops in 15%
<Arwen> so? any thoughts?
<nosrednaekim> vlad88: at least I think it is.
<hitmanWilly> Arwen, you could always download the newest one from sourceforge
<estebanbianchi> i tried with ext2 and ext3
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: it should be safe enough, search around on google, you can ussually find one
<vlad88> As in Windiws that key is redirected to open the default program for html... anyway, its works, and works fine. Thanks.
<Arwen> hitmanWilly, nosrednaekim, yes, I could build it myself, but that would bork apt wouldn't it?
<hitmanWilly> Arwen, i think taht's where mplayer is hosted
<Arwen> hitmanWilly, hint: sourceforge hosts *sources*
<nosrednaekim> estebanbianchi: you might have to get the alternate installer.
<jacques> chinese irc?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: you can build it as a deb and then install it.
<estebanbianchi> and..that probelam might be caused for...
<hitmanWilly> Arwen, not if you remove the current one through apt first
<nosrednaekim> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, the question is how...
<Arwen> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: its really quite easy. there are tutorials.
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, oh? and please don't say checkinstall. That screws up all the dependencies.
<estebanbianchi> and whats the diference betwen regular and altenate nosrednaekim
<hitmanWilly> Arwen, i think its make_kpkg or something similar...but don't quote me :)
<Arwen> estebanbianchi, regular is a live cd that you can test the OS with. Alternate is a true installer with all the options you'd expect.
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: I haven't done it in forever, I don't know if checkinstall was one of the steps
<nosrednaekim> and its a bit more stable
<Arwen> link to a guide? because debian packaging is a pain in the ***
<estebanbianchi> like ubuntu breezy
<Arwen> um, hate to break it to ya, but Breezy is dead.
<estebanbianchi> well i might install the old ubuntu 5.10 and downoload the kub freezy
<Arwen> freezy? lol
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, so, get any links?
<nosrednaekim> breezy is not going to play well with new hardware
<hitmanWilly> estebanbianchi, the alternate cd is a more traditional style linux installer...uses ncurses vice X if im not mistaken
<Arwen> god damn it, compiling should have a progress bar!
<estebanbianchi> but i will to install via console_..o i will have options?
<hitmanWilly> estebanbianchi, and gives you more detailed install options
<Arwen> yes. lots of them.
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: it was a long time ago, i'm sorry. it was a tutorial on how to build amarok form source.
<Arwen> heh...
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: KDE4's does...cmake does it for you
* Arwen is taking a crash course in debian...
<Arwen> it always scares me when gcc returns all these warnings... makes me feel something's actually broken :-\
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: heh, fatal ones are.. the... fatal ones..lol
<Arwen> one of the things I hate most about debian packaging is compiling an app... and then noticing that everything's ruined because of a bad line in debian/rules ..
<vlad88> what's for debian/rules?
<Arwen> it's a makefile that describes how to compile an app
<Arwen> !packaging | vlad88
<ubotu> vlad88: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<vlad88> nice, I'm going to read it, I'm kind of newbie in this, so many new things :p. thanks for the link Arwen
<estebanbianchi> can i make downloads with the livecd?
<zoohouse> Hello everyone
<Arwen> since it's late and nobody's here, any anime freaks here? :-P
<zoohouse> I want to run winxp in a vm but I don't know which to choose. Which would be better Xen or VMware?
<nosrednaekim> zoohouse: vmware
<Arwen> zoohouse, how new is your processor? I'd go with vmware.
<zoohouse> Why vmware?
<Arwen> it's better (tm)
<vlad88> lol
<zoohouse> heh
<Arwen> dang, ffmpeg compiles slow..
<estebanbianchi> back
<Arwen> estebanbianchi, yo
<vlad88> wait, talking about ffmepg, how can I compile it with 3gp support?
<nosrednaekim> zoohouse: its just more polished
<vlad88> I tried it around 15 times
<zoohouse> k
<vlad88> :(
<Arwen> vlad88, 3gp is the same thing as mp4
<zoohouse> ill give it a shot
<zoohouse> thanks
<estebanbianchi> i made a cuestion before the crash...
<estebanbianchi> can i start the altenate cd download with the livecd?
<estebanbianchi> or may i install a real os
<estebanbianchi> ?
<Arwen> estebanbianchi, you won't have anywhere near enough RAM to cache that. Don't bother.
<Arwen> but you can use the LiveCD to install the OS, yes.
<hitmanWilly> estebanbianchi, you'll need to mount some kind of writable drive to save it to
<estebanbianchi> i have mi hd
<estebanbianchi> but i better install the old breezy
<hitmanWilly> estebanbianchi, how is it formatted? ntfs or something else?
<estebanbianchi> i think in this moment  its ext3
<estebanbianchi> let me check
<Arwen> ick, subpixel aa makes text hard to read on a CRT
<hitmanWilly> oh, wait, can you burn a cd if you're on a live-cd?
<hitmanWilly> should be able too...just keep the OS in memory...
<Arwen> hitmanWilly, only if you have 2 drives
<Arwen> and an assload of RAM
<NickPresta> hitmanWilly, you should be able to if you have two CD drives
* Arwen recompiles... hopefully it won't break this time
<NickPresta> Arwen, what are you compiling?
<vlad88> Arwen, an easy way to add mp4/3gp support to ffmpeg?
<Arwen> NickPresta, VLC this time
<Arwen> vlad88, it should already be there
<Arwen> if not, get medibuntu's build
<Arwen> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hitmanWilly> estebanbianchi, ok, you'll need to reboot to a os on the hd to burn the cd anyway...sorry :(
<estebanbianchi> well i have a awap partiot
<NickPresta> Arwen, out of curiosity, why are you compiling VLC?
<vlad88> nice, thanks!
<estebanbianchi> and a lot of free space
<Arwen> NickPresta, because I want to be on the bleeding edge
<Arwen> also, Ubuntu's VLC is half-assed
<hitmanWilly> i think it has all its internal support for proprietary codecs compiled out...legal issues
<NickPresta> Arwen, ah okay. Makes sense. I, too, compile stuff at times for bleeding edge. What does the newer version of VLC have over the repo. version?
<Arwen> NickPresta, bugfixes. But the reason I'm compiling is for DMO/win32 support
<estebanbianchi> may i format the free space in a specific filesistem in order to be recognised by the livecd_
<Arwen> also, since VLC is statically linked to ffmpeg, I need to do this for new decoders
<Arwen> estebanbianchi, filesystems don't have free space
<hitmanWilly> estebanbianchi, the live cd will mount any recoignized partiton type just fine, you just have to do it by hand
<NickPresta> Arwen, oh neat. I really wish there was a bleeding edge repo. that contained apache/php/perl/mysql/etc. I was thinking of becoming a package manager and setting up my own repo, etc but I don't have the time.
<estebanbianchi> so..what is the console commnd to mount a hss_
<Arwen> yeah, I don't have the bandwidth, but I have lots and lots of time :-)
<estebanbianchi> hdd?
<Arwen> estebanbianchi, "mount"
<estebanbianchi> i have to be run as sudo>
<estebanbianchi> ?
<Arwen> yes
<hitmanWilly> estebanbianchi, sudo mount -t <filesystem_type> /dev/<hard_drive> <mountpoint>
<NickPresta> Arwen, well, I have the time to do it but I have the time to compile it for myself and such but to make the package, make sure it works for everyone else, etc, etc is too time consuming. It really would be nice though. That is a project I would donate to since I always have to compile my own web. dev. environment.
<hitmanWilly> estebanbianchi, inserting appropriate values in the <>
<estebanbianchi> oh, thanks hitmanWilly
<vlad88> There's any real improvement in compiling your own kernel?
<Arwen> vlad88, depends what you're looking for
<Arwen> performance improvement? probably not unless you're doing some heavy duty stuff.
<NickPresta> vlad88, my stance on that has always been: if you have no specific reason to roll your own kernel, don't bother.
<hitmanWilly> vlad88, yes, but its not worth it for ubuntu
<vlad88> nice
<vlad88> hitmanWilly, why not for Ubuntu?
<Arwen> basically, you run into tons of problems with custom kernels since Ubuntu's kernels have all kinds of tweaks
<Arwen> nonstandard ones at that
<hitmanWilly> vlad88, its a real pita to roll your own for ubuntu, and it gets killed on the next kernel update anyway
<vlad88> :O
<Arwen> also, if you have ATI, your graphics card won't work with a kernel past 2.6.20 :-)
<vlad88> nah, I have a crappy Unichrome Pro (P4M800), using Openchrome drivers
* Arwen prays that make won't fail
<Arwen> unichrome? as in black/white?
* vlad88 whish that make works fine for Arwen
<vlad88> haha
<vlad88> that's monochrome I think
<vlad88> well
<vlad88> actually your'e right
<Arwen> YES! IT WORKED!
<Arwen> LOL
<Arwen> so you have a monochrome video card?
* NickPresta is happy for Arwen 
<hitmanWilly> Arwen, :) good for you
<Arwen> hitmanWilly, hehe, I'm not done yet... now I have to pray debian/rules isn't b0rk3d
<Arwen> and... it is
<vlad88> [20:58]  <Arwen> so you have a monochrome video card? => no! LOL
<Dr_willis> CGA mode!
<Dr_willis> :)
<hitmanWilly> Arwen, you could always just make install it...
<NickPresta> Out of curiosity, has anyone used the Action Replay DS's software on GNU+Linux?
* hitmanWilly pulls out his old ega 16 color...
<vlad88> 20:59]  <Dr_willis> CGA mode! => lol
<Arwen> noooo.... my ascii art video drivers are missing!
<vlad88> hahaha
<hitmanWilly> lol
* NickPresta watches videos in b/w ASCII art
<vlad88> XD
<hitmanWilly> Arwen, i think you have to compile that into the kernel :P
<Arwen> yeah, somehow VLC compiled with aa disabled.... irritating..
<Dr_willis> yea AA is such a IN demand feature!:)
<hitmanWilly> Arwen, you may have to play around in its make.conf...
<Arwen> yeah, it's not a big deal, but still...
<Arwen> hitmanWilly, it's weird though, I'm using Ubuntu's default config
<Arwen> it should be on
<Dr_willis> i seem to recall that working once in ubuntu for me
<Dr_willis> over ssh even
<Dr_willis> was playing with mc. and some how started a video. :) was watching Porn in Ascii Art
<Dr_willis> I was all confused
* hitmanWilly isn't sure how to set USE flags in buntu...
<hitmanWilly> or if you even can...
<leomcabral> Any one know a tool for recording the desktop?
<vlad88> does anybody know of Autocad working over Wine?
<NickPresta> leomcabral, I really like RecordMyDesktop
<Dr_willis> vlad88,  ive never had any luck in that.. over the last 5+ years. :) not tried a recent autocad lately however
<estebanbianchi> well i might leave
<NickPresta> leomcabral, it is provided by the 'recordmydesktop' package. You want a frontend though - 'gtk-recordmydesktop' is slightly better than 'qt-recordmydesktop'
<estebanbianchi> i love the comunity
<estebanbianchi> they never let me alone
<estebanbianchi> thanks guys
<leomcabral> NickPresta: it did not work to me, when I try to playback the ogg file kaffeine shows a blue screen
<Dr_willis> leomcabral,  sounds like you may be missing a video codec to play the video.
<vlad88> Dr_willis, do you think Bricscard can replace Autocad in Linux?
<leomcabral> Dr_willis: its a ogg file, I thought I had the codec
<mneptok> leomcabral: URL?
<Dr_willis> vlad88,  never used that one. I only have minimal cad needs these days. Been using qcad mainly
<hitmanWilly> leomcabral, ogg is just a container...not a media type
<leomcabral> hitmanWilly: so what codec recordmydesktop use
<leomcabral> ?
<hitmanWilly> leomcabral, probably theora
<leomcabral> mneptok: I did not get it!
<vlad88> Dr_willis, any good 3d cad you know?, nothing professional, just for homeworks and so
<hitmanWilly> leomcabral, that's the usual video type stored in ogg format
<leomcabral> hitmanWilly: Kubuntu did not come with it?
<Dr_willis> vlad88,  no idea there. I aint needed 3d in ages..
<hitmanWilly> leomcabral, should have....
<leomcabral> hitmanWilly: what's the package name?
* vlad88 miss mIRC :(
<vlad88> Thanks anyway Dr_willis :)
<leomcabral> hitmanWilly: libtheora0 is installed
<leomcabral> hitmanWilly: i'm trying to install libtheora-bin
<hitmanWilly> leomcabral, hmmm, maybe the capture app isn't working right for you then....
<NickPresta> I can't even playback my desktop recording ([xv]  Source image dimensions are too high: 3360x1040 (maximum is 2046x2046))
<leomcabral> hitmanWilly: I can playback it well on MPlayer (it tells me i have a missing codec as well)
<vlad88> Any Calc better than SpeedCrunch?
<hitmanWilly> wait, does it save it as xvid?
<vlad88> I tried xmaxima... but after Derive it (xmaxima) seems pretty old
<hitmanWilly> or is the [xv]  something else?
<leomcabral> hitmanWilly: don't know!!! But i can see xvid movies here, so i have the codec
<leomcabral> hitmanWilly: I missed it, what is [xv] ?
<hitmanWilly> leomcabral, might be an issue with xine...you can probably change kaffeine to use mplayer
<leomcabral> hitmanWilly: I know xine have it
<hitmanWilly> leomcabral, from NickPresta's error msg
<NickPresta> it's an Ogg Theora video.
<hitmanWilly> that's what i thought...the xv thing threw me for a sec there....
<Dr_willis> id say try vlc from the terminal , or some other player. see what sort of info they spit out.
<hitmanWilly> yeah, same here...
* Arwen will try using this b0rk3d vlc despite it being b0rk3d
<leomcabral> hitmanWilly: I can play with kaffeine now, i changed xine video driver to xshm
<leomcabral> it was in "auto"
<ubuntu__> will kubuntu wwwwork with 1680-1050 and look ok
<leomcabral> hitmanWilly: i have to do the same thing to get videos working in kaffeine with beryl
<leomcabral> ps.: I'm not using beryl now
<NickPresta> ubuntu__, yes, Kubuntu looks fine at 1680x1050. I use that resolution for many months.
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu__, yes, use that setting myself
<Arwen> hmm, yeah, too b0rk3d to use
<estebanbianchi> hey is any possibility to uninstall th ksnapshot...i have the impr pant button to close to the delete button..and i activate the snapshot frecuently
<darwin81> I have a 250GB HDD and I want to install Kubuntu on it. I have 20GB for a Windows partition and the rest for Ubuntu. I want to give about 10GB for the Kubuntu install. What is the best way to do this? (I know I can install KDE in GNOME, but that makes things cluttered)
<CadaverPimp> darwin81: I have a 500GB hdd with 120GB to winxp and the rest to KUBUNTU. Minus 4 GB for SWAP. I have KDE, GNOME and XFCE all rolled into one. Cluttered? Hardly
<morph_> hello all
<DaSkreech> estebanbianchi: I guess you could change the button that calls it to ctrl+PrntScrn
<estebanbianchi> oh thanks DaSkreech
<draik> darwin81: I don't know, that's just me
<morph_> I just installed openoffice on 7.04 and when I start writer it has no graphics
<morph_> anyone know why?
<morph_> is there something missing
<fabioasj> Fala Galera e ai
<DaSkreech> morph_: You installed OO.o?
<morph_> yes
<fabioasj> estou procurando um brasileiro
<DaSkreech> Shouldn't it be installed by default?
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<fabioasj> sim
<morph_> I removed it
<fabioasj> portugues
<morph_> uninstalled
<morph_> couldnt start it with kiba dock
<morph_> thought it was not installed correctly
<hitmanWilly> morph_, doubt its a dependency issue, apt/adept should automagically pull those in on install
<DaSkreech> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> morph_: try installing the OO.o KDE support
<morph_> all oo.o programs have no graphics in gui
<morph_> ok trying now
<vlad88> good night, thanks for all!
<darwin81> draik, Well do you know what I can do to do what I asked?
<draik> Partition Magic if doing it from winxp or QT Parted if done from Kubuntu
<darwin81> Can I just set aside 10GB of free space and tell the Kubuntu installer to use the largest free space?
<ardchoille> darwin81: Yes, you can create a partition and tell the kubuntu installer to use that partition for the install.
<darwin81> How would that affect GRUB? Could a separate Kubuntu install use the same swap space as Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> grub will find your other installs and add them to the menu
<DaSkreech> darwin81: that's not a lot of space and yes it will use the same swap space
<ardchoille> Not sure about swap partitions.. I don't think I've ever used mine.
<DjDarkman> Hy, no mather what I do amarok won`t play mp3`s, what should I try?
<Dr_willis> darwin81,  swap parittions can be used by all the disrtos.
<darwin81> I just wanna try out Kubuntu with a fresh install. I think 10GB would be enough.
<DjDarkman> I have another system, that plays mp3`s just right with the same setup
<crimsun> DjDarkman: is libxine1-ffmpeg installed?
<DaSkreech> DjDarkman: did you install MP3 support?
<darwin81> Also would that mean that mean I would have to edit the GRUB files in the Kubuntu install instead?
<DjDarkman> ahhh this was the problem
<Dr_willis> ubuntu/kubuntu installs ive see - are good in finding all the other disrtos and setting up grub for them
<DjDarkman> you should update the faq on kubuntu.org
<DjDarkman> it`s information that it diplays is no longer relevant
<DaSkreech> DjDarkman: installing libxine-extracodecs still works
<DjDarkman> DaSkreech: no it will not, maybe it`s dependencies are not set up right
<darwin81> Are there only DVD's available for BitTorrent?
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech> all images have a torrent file
<thev> Amarok can move data back and forth from my MTP device, no problem.  Anyone have any idea how I can browse it in konqueror?
<vecina> um... how come pressing 'backspace' when i have the shift key held down logs me out?
<crimsun> it doesn't here.
<vecina> Yes, it does. anywhere.
<vecina> o.O
<vecina> it -didnt- but now it does
<DaSkreech> vecina: Sure your alt or ctrl kes aren't stuck ?
<Dr_willis> Thats a GLX thing...
<Dr_willis> i do belive.
<Dr_willis> beryl/glx/whatever ya call it.
<vecina> oops i just did it
<vecina> gah
<vecina> no they're not stuckk, because when it does this it just logs out to a blue screen and i have to press 'ctrl-alt-backspace' to get to the login
<darwin81> Is there a better way of checking MD5SUMs other than just looking at them?
<vecina> Shift and backspace should not do anything. i saw no mention in the keyboard shortcuts
<Dr_willis> the md5sum command has some optons
<Dr_willis> vecina,  i recall it being some special 'exit' sequence for the fancy 3d  stuff thats in glx/beryl
<Dr_willis> Its not a kde/gnome shortcut. but one for the beryl window manager
<Dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<vecina> WOAH! loading up KDBus did the same thing
<vecina> whats going on
<DaSkreech> Shift backspace is a beryl bug
<vecina> DaSkreech: well i just installed beryl
<vecina> DaSkreech: However, beryl is not currently activated and its still doing it
<DaSkreech> vecina: press alt+space
<DaSkreech> what do you get ?
<vecina> DaSkreech: katapult
<DaSkreech> hmm ok
<vecina> DaSkreech: my dbus viewing program did the EXACT same thing
<DaSkreech> far as i know that's a beryl bug taken from Compiz
<vecina> its not the same as ctrl-alt-backspace.
<ubuntu__> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ubuntu__> !video card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> right I know what you are talking about but it's from beryl. there is a an easy fix for it
<ubuntu__> !videocard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videocard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu__> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu__> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DaSkreech> You just have to disable the shift+backspace key combo
<vecina> DaSkreech: thats nowhere in the beryl settings
<DaSkreech> vecina: I know :-P that's why it's a bug and not a feature
<vecina> DaSkreech: Erm... so what do i do?
<DaSkreech> vecina: you could ask in #ubuntu-efffects
<vecina> alright...
<DaSkreech> the fix used to be in gconf-editor for compiz
<DaSkreech> as far as i know in beryl they uncoupled that and you can just put in a file. I don't know the name of the file though
<darwin81> Can I compare the contents of a CD to an ISO file?
<rathel__> hmm... Kopete doesn't seem to be saving my settings automatically, I'm trying to hide the "Formatting Toolbar" but everytime I reopen up the Chat window is back.
<DaSkreech> darwin81: sort of. but ...
<DaSkreech> darwin81: if you have already burnt the CD it has a CD check on it
<vecina> lol, it's actually a "Feature" of xgl. a developer thought ctrl-alt-backspace was too hard and shift-backspace made mroe sense
<Dr_willis> im trying to figure out how all these people accidently hit shift-backspace :)
<Dr_willis> like one guy i saw complaining about a bug that Ctrl-PrintScreen locked up his pc all the time.
<Dr_willis> its a debugging the kernel feature. :)
<thev> Why does the save dialogue in Firefox look like Gnomish, instead of KDEish?
<rathel__> lol What's shift-backspace do?
<darwin81> Dr_willis, What does that do? Because now I'm tempted to do it
<thev> as does the scroll bar... :/
<DaSkreech> rathel__: kill the session
<rathel__> DaSkreech: kewl.
<Dr_willis> darwin81,  it enableds the serial terminal debugger I belive.
<ubuntu__> whats the command for hardware log?
<Dr_willis> darwin81,  so if you had a serial terminal on the serial port - ya could get info off it.
<DaSkreech> thev: It's a Gnome app?
<darwin81> Daskreech, as in restart X?
<Dr_willis> darwin81,  for Kernel Debugging mainly I hear.
* DaSkreech does it with Imputiny
<DaSkreech> yay Vista
<darwin81> sarcasm?
<Dr_willis> My wife likes vista.. because she has a "8-ball" sidepanel applet :)
<DaSkreech> well no. It won't lock up for Ctrl+Print screen
<Dr_willis> and a lights out game
<DaSkreech> I can get it to reboot on command though :)
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  it may be disabled by default now a days. :)
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  make a user called 'halt' that has a shell of /bin/halt :) and no password..
<Dr_willis> did that once so the wife could shut down the linux box from the login: prompt. years ago heh.
<DaSkreech> su halt
<AlphaCluster> anyone here that can help me get a sata drive recognized
<rathel__> I'm having an Issue with Samba Server I think I set it up correctly, When I do \\(ip address) in Windows and I type in my Username and Password, I get "is not accessible. You might not have permission.. blah blah"
<Dr_willis> rathel__,  well #1 - did ya make a user have a smbpasswd with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?
<Dr_willis> rathel__,  also you did install the samba server packages?  you did enable the Home shares in the smb config file? (and then restarted the service)
<Dr_willis> Thats about the 3 steps i always seem to do. Not sure if the smbpasswd is needed under feisty any more
<rathel__> Dr_willis: hmm... lol no, I just went into the "Sharing" in the System Settings part.
<Dr_willis> rathel__,  that 'way' does not enable the full samba. thats a web/interface i THINK.
<Dr_willis> I never use that 'way' :)
<Dr_willis> so i may be wrong.
<mrbrdo> guys, has something been changed regarding to wlan in feisty? after i upgraded from edgy i started having problems with madwifi-ng, i create my dev in monitor mode but the mac address of the new dev is wrong. didn't happen in edgy :S
<rathel__> Dr_willis: I enabled homes in the config, now how would I restart it? lol
<Dr_willis> sudo /etc/rc.d/samba restart
<Dr_willis> or similer
<Dr_willis> theres some other nicer command. but i forget what it is
<Dr_willis>        \\ip.add.re.ss\youruser (MIGHT) work for ya.
<Dr_willis>        \\ip.add.re.ss\home  might also.
<Dr_willis> the homes share is special and is uspposed to go to the users home dir. but some times it gets confused
<rathel__> Dr_willis: It's working now, and I didn't restart it. :X
<Dr_willis>  i always enable write permission to the shares as well
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<Dr_willis> samba-doc has several guides/books in Html format. thats good for reading
<rathel__> Okay, thank's I'll check it out.
<rathel__> I'm downloading the samba-doc now, how do I access it when it's finished? lol I newb.
<Dr_willis> it puts some docs some where.. use the package manager to see what it isntalls where
<Dr_willis>  - /usr/share/docs/SOMTHING is my guess
<jacques> ubotu> how can I connect to french irc?
<Dr_willis> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rathel__> Aw yes the package manager... somehow I forgot about that.
<jacques_> hi there
<bryan> Hey guys/girls, can anyone help with this? Im quite honestly pretty desperate right now: Did a clean install of Ubuntu on my Macbook (well, friend did), Ubunu runs fine, but I REALLY need OS X back right now, and my Macbook refuses to boot from the Apple install DVD, which I know is fine.....?
<bryan> I get a "Cannont mount" error message?
<DaSkreech> bryan: can you type in df -h on the command line and pastebin it
<DaSkreech> !paste | bryan
<ubotu> bryan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bryan> ooops, haha, sorry about that
<bryan> what happens after I paste?
<DaSkreech> you will get a URL paste that back in this chan
<bryan> and, I apologize in advance for any horribly noob questions, Ive run Linux on my Mac boxes for a while, but virtually, this was a 1st hard install, ok, ill get the url
<bryan> ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26220/
<bryan> i hope thats correct :)
<DaSkreech> "=_
<DaSkreech> :-)
<crdlb> bryan, you're rebooting with the cd in the drive?
<bryan> yeah, as normal, Ill take my "noob" comment, Im quite proficient in OSX, and Im rebooting my MB as usual, "C" to boot from the drive
<bryan> simply not working? And when Im in Ubuntu, and insert the install DVD, I get a 'cannot mount volume" error message
<DaSkreech> bryan: ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> are you in Ubuntu now?
<bryan> yeah Im in Konversation now
<DaSkreech> bryan: ok open konsole
<bryan> haha, ok ok, well, noob as far as Linux hard installs go, of course, and this, to me at this point, is a huge problem haha
<bryan> well, ill restate, im using Konversatio in Gnome, so, just open the terminal im gueeins? :) haha, dont kill me
<DaSkreech> type in df -h and copy the output into paste bin :) give us back the URL for that one
<DaSkreech> certainly
<bryan> ok done: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26222/
<bryan> the funny thing is, after I get OS X back, im 100% going to make this MB a dual boot with Ubuntu or Kubuntu haha, its been a looong day, but, I still am enjoying Linux, haha
<bryan> love/hate at the moment:)
<codyman> i have an athlon xp 1600+ w/ 768 mb ram & nvidia 5500 fx ... i'm loving kubuntu and its interface... but I am getting not the greatest performance out of simple kde actions such as windows opening / closing etc. .. I know my system is older but is this normal for my specs?
<DaSkreech> How big is your hard drive?
<Daisuke-Ido> http://xkcd.com/c278.html
<bryan> usually in OSX about 72GB avail
<bryan> 80GB drive
<bryan> when Ubuntu was installed from the LiveCD, the whole disk was used, "guided installation" if thats a factor
<Dodger73> yello
<DaSkreech> crdlb: you know macs?
<crdlb> nope
<Dodger73> is there anyone here who knows a little about the intricacies of fglrx under feisty?
<Dodger73> i can't seem to get it to work... :/
* crdlb raises hand
<bryan> damn haha, Im striking out, its an Intel Mac if it matters...
<Dodger73> crdlb: cool :) willing to help me out a little?
<Dodger73> ah nm
<crdlb> Dodger73, ok what's the output of fglrxinfo?
<Dodger73> ok
<codyman> who needs help with a mac
<Dodger73> here it is:
<DaSkreech> bryan: well.. uubuntu takes up about 72 GB according to this
<bryan> wow
<Dodger73> crdlb:  X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<Dodger73> Major opcode of failed request:  128 (XFree86-DRI)
<crdlb> Dodger73, that sounds like you're using vesa
<bryan> is there any reason though the Apple install disc shouldnt be mounting? or bootable?
<Dodger73> no, using fglrx in xorg.conf
<crdlb> Dodger73, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crdlb> and what ati card do you have?
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bryan> i read some docs on the etc/fsatb folder, but, for some odd reason, I have no fsatb folder
<DaSkreech> bryan: it's a file
<DaSkreech>  /etc/fstab
<bryan> yeah exactly
<bryan> not even there?
<Dodger73> crdlb: on it
<Dodger73> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26223/
<DaSkreech> not even there what?
<bryan> went to places>computer>etc> and theres no fstab
<Dodger73> also, it's a X1900xtx PCI-e
<bryan> is that the wrong directory?
<DaSkreech> there should be
<Dodger73> feisty 32-bit
<DaSkreech> can you check again
<bryan> yeah
<DaSkreech> places -> filesystem -> etc i think
<Dodger73> everything works fine except 3d accel - i get the aforementioned dri error
<bryan> yeah: places>computer>filesystem>etc
<bryan> no fstab
<Dodger73> and when i run with LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa, opengl apps run, but seemingly with software rendering and dog slow
<hitmanWilly> bryan, find /etc -iname 'fstab' in a console
<crdlb> Dodger73, ok pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log too
<Dodger73> all of it or just the EE/WW?
<hitmanWilly> bryan, see if it returns anything
<bryan> ok let me check
<Dodger73> crdlb: all of it, or just errors and warnings?
<crdlb> Dodger73, the whole thing
<Dodger73> crdlb: sec
<bryan> bash: /etc: is a directory
<bryan> to: HitmanWillly and DeScreetch, thats what i get?
<Dodger73> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26224/
<wolferine> what is the difference between sudo su - postgres and su - postgres
<wolferine> does sudo su require my 'root' pass, where as the other requires my user 'postgres' pass?
<bryan> sorry if Im doing somethting wrong in terminal, I copied pasted that code, and I got that bash
<DaSkreech> wolferine: one will ask for a password one will ask for your password
<wolferine> DaSkreech, you mean what I said?
<DaSkreech> wolferine: yes what you said
<bryan> bash: /etc: is a directory    also returned that
<crdlb> DaSkreech, it might be related to: (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  Could not create dummy context but I really have no idea
<hitmanWilly> bryan, ok, you probably left off the find cmd
<bryan> haha, of course
<DaSkreech> crdlb: Sorry?
<crdlb> DaSkreech, pastebin the output of: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<bryan> can you post the code i should copy in? ill just copy.paste if thats cool
<wolferine> no
<Dodger73> DaSkreech: he means me i think  ;)
<wolferine> !pastebin | bryan
<ubotu> bryan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dodger73> crdlb: sec
<hitmanWilly> find /etc -iname 'fstab'
<DaSkreech> Dodger73: I hope so :)
<hitmanWilly> bryan, ^^
<Dodger73> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26225/
<hitmanWilly> bryan, all that does is search in /etc for files named fstab
<bryan> ok
<bryan> getting the 'no such file or directory'
<crdlb> Dodger73, I've got no idea, did it happen even with the driver in feisty's repos? xorg-driver-fglrx?
<Dodger73> yeah
<hitmanWilly> bryan, cd /etc && ls | grep fstab
<Dodger73> and then i tried every howto under the su
<Dodger73> n
<Dodger73> and envy
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26222/
<bryan> HitManWilly - aplogies: I got this :
<bryan> find: /etc/ssl/private: Permission denied
<bryan> /etc/fstab
<bryan> cd /etc && ls | grep fstab
<bryan> got that after the cd/etc && command
<Dodger73> crdlb: well, thanks anyway :)
<bryan> haha, am I transferring a headache to you too? sorry
<hitmanWilly> bryan, ok, fstab is there....
<bryan> oh, ok ? well good to know, just not visual
<hitmanWilly> bryan, try sudo nano /etc/fstab
<bryan> ok
<hitmanWilly> bryan, does it come up with a blank file or is there text in it?
<bryan> nope, theres text
<bryan> i was going to paste it like before
<hitmanWilly> bryan, please pastebin the contents of fstab if you would
<bryan> ok no prob one sec
<bryan> himanWilly>     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26226/
<frietz> #cakephp
<se7en> is there a tool that can syncronize (only cp new files) between 2 hdd?
<hitmanWilly> bryan, ok, so you want to mount the install DVD right? try mount /media/cdrom0
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: You know this is the Mac DVD right?
<bryan> yeah, Im trying to re-install OS X from my Tiger install DVD, is that what I should do?
<bryan> I also have the Tiger install CD's
<bryan> if thats a factor
<hitmanWilly> bryan, oh, wait....hold on a sec...
<bryan> haha ok no worries
<bryan> I can use the CDs as well if thats the pron
<bryan> prob*
<hitmanWilly> bryan, ok, so are you trying to wipe out ubuntu and reinstall OSX?
<hitmanWilly> bryan, or set up a dual boot?
<bryan> I want to fresh install OS X for now, yeah, wipe out, only OS X on this
<wolferine> is there a good "setup postgres" for *buntu?
<hitmanWilly> bryan, ok, just scrolled up and read the initial prob again...
<bryan> ok
<Dodger73> crdlb: ok, so i uninstalled the proprietary driver and re-installed the ones from the repos
<unclephreak> geez, how many people are in here and how many bots?
<Dodger73> now i get mesa with glxinfo
<bryan> yeah, basically, Im just trying to install OS X, fresh, on whole HD, no dual boot
<hitmanWilly> bryan, i really don't know much about OSX, but this sounds like a problem with it...
<bryan> yeah, this isnt good right now, worst possible timing
<Dodger73> and a GLX error with fgl_glxgears
<bryan> I mean, if I can even do a dual boot machine right now, thats acceptable
<wolferine> !postgresql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgresql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> !psql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bryan> if thats my only resort
<crdlb> Dodger73, sudo modprobe fglrx
<hitmanWilly> bryan, i would say try with the cd's as it might be an issue with the dvd drive booting
<Dodger73> crdlb: ah ok, wasn't loaded - restart the x server after that?
<hitmanWilly> bryan, other than that, try in #apple or #osx or someplace like that
<crdlb> Dodger73, yeah try that
<Dodger73> thx :)
<bryan> i did, the CDs have the same problem, wont boot, and when I insert the CD or DVD in Ubuntu, I get that "cannot mount volume error"
<bryan> oh ok
<bryan> so, well, not to sound pushy, but,  is that as far as we can go here?
<hitmanWilly> bryan, that really sounds like an osx error, not an ubuntu one...sorry
<hitmanWilly> bryan, that's about as far as i know...zero experience with macs
<bryan> ok cool
<Dodger73> crdlb: ok.. same thing. fglrx kernel module is now loaded - still mesa and the glx error with fgl_glxgears
<bryan> well, honestly, I REALLY appreciate the help!
<bryan> ill see what I can find out
<crdlb> Dodger73, ok pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log again
<bryan> i dont care if I have to dual boot, thats ok too
<DaSkreech> bryan: try ##apple
<bryan> ok
<Dodger73> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26227/
<wolferine> is there a good "setup postgres" for *buntu?
<crdlb> Dodger73, (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<Dodger73> well darn
<root> hell-o
<crdlb> somehow the intaller's fglrx kernel module didn't get removed
<Dodger73> but i've got linux-restricted-modules and xorg-driver-fglrx from the repositories installed
<Dodger73> shouldn't that be the two packages i need?
<crdlb> yes
<crdlb> Dodger73, what's in your /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common ?
<Dodger73> crdlb: DISABLED_MODULES=""
<Dodger73> just checked that.. first thing i thought ;)
<talon223> what's the easiest way to de-clutter kde...i'm coming from gnome and possibly going back because there's just..too much stuff...i've even opted to not show my gnome apps and it's still too much...
<talon223> any scripts that clean it up or what?
<crdlb> Dodger73, well what if you: sudo modprobe -r fglrx && sudo lrm-manager && sudo modprobe fglrx ?
<Dodger73> went through without an error - i should probably restart x again to see any effect?
<crdlb> yeah and if that doesn't work, you may want to try to find the installer's fglrx module
<crdlb> and remove it
<Dodger73> ok
<Dodger73> thanks a lot - i appreciate the help!
<Dodger73> brb :)
<Ryiel> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Daisuke-Ido> ah, fun with cron jobs
<Ryiel> not what i was looking for... :(
<Ryiel> guys i wanna chroot into another linux, how to mount it? I don't remember... mount -o ? or what?
<hitmanWilly> Ryiel, is it on the same drive?
<Ryiel> yep, same drive. I remember mounting /proc and /dev but thats all i can remember :)
<hitmanWilly> Ryiel, or to put it another way, mount the other install and chroot <mountpoint>
<Ryiel> just chroot it? No need to mount /proc and /dev?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<hitmanWilly> Ryiel, i don't believe so
<DaSkreech> everyone isn't here right now would you like to leave a message?
<MilhousePunkRock> I am trying to connect my Laptop to my brand new shiny NSLU2, which is going to be "unslung" to a nice little debian server today
<Ryiel> thanks hitmanWilly
<hitmanWilly> np
<MilhousePunkRock> It's hooked up with a crossover cable, I wonder why it would not let me connect to the web interface, or even ping it
<hitmanWilly> Ryiel, or if you're really worried about chroot then mount -a
<hitmanWilly> Ryiel, if the other install is set up properly, it should then mount everything in it's fstab
<MilhousePunkRock> DaSkreech: ;)
<hitmanWilly> Ryiel, including proc and dev
<Ryiel> hitmanWilly: its not properly installed atm i just wanted to work on it :)
<hitmanWilly> Ryiel, ok :)
<Ryiel> mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc && mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev <-- A friend just told me this but it does not work... :(
<hitmanWilly> Ryiel, lemme guess, mount point not empty or some such thing, right?
<hitmanWilly> ok, later all
<lordofthepigs> Hello!
<lordofthepigs> I'm trying to compile kdesvn on my Kubuntu feisty
<lordofthepigs> but it complains that it cannot find the KDE3_INCLUDE_DIR environment variable
<lordofthepigs> I'm obviously missing some header package, but I can't find which one
<Daisuke-Ido> uh
<Daisuke-Ido> why?
<lordofthepigs> does anybody know which one that could be?
<Daisuke-Ido> why are you even compiling it?
<lordofthepigs> Because the version in the repositories is outdated.
<DaSkreech> !info kdesvn
<ubotu> kdesvn: subversion client with tight KDE integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-1 (feisty), package size 1517 kB, installed size 3608 kB
<Daisuke-Ido> does it still work?
<Daisuke-Ido> does the new version have some "must have" feature?
<Daisuke-Ido> just asking the common sense questions here
<Daisuke-Ido> because...
<lordofthepigs> Honestly, I dunno... :)
<Daisuke-Ido> !worksforme | lordofthepigs
<ubotu> lordofthepigs: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<DaSkreech> lordofthepigs: try the one in the repos :)
<lordofthepigs> Yeah, I know
<lordofthepigs> but still, I'd like to try compiling it properly
<lordofthepigs> I found kde-devel
<lordofthepigs> but the description doesn't say wether it includes the headers or not
<Daisuke-Ido> kde-devel is the headers
<steve> hello
<lordofthepigs> Bah, and in case I can't get it to compile and work properly, I'll use the version in the repository
<steve> can someone help me figure out why my WINE program isnt working properly
<julius> steve: possibly
<julius> steve: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<kraut> moin
<paolo>  Hi. how can i see the network traffic in a form similar to ethereal?
<yknott> steve: which is that?
<paolo> A simple question: if I change networks settings with the graphical utility, after changing them i have to click the "apply" button. what if I do the same with ifconfig? i write:  1) ifconfig eth0 down 2) ifconfig ....new configuration for eth0... 3) what?
<paolo> A simple question: if I change networks settings with the graphical utility, after changing them i have to click the "apply" button. what if I do the same with ifconfig? i write:  1) ifconfig eth0 down 2) ifconfig ....new configuration for eth0... 3) what?
<Luke> hi, I have a Dell INSPIRON 9300 and the Touchpad is being really nasty, how can I fix it?
<waylandbill> paolo: the ifconfig should simply take effect if the card supports changing on the fly.
<paolo> waylandbill: i see. so, what should I do in order to assure that config files are wrote after ifconfig, without rebooting?
<Luke> Hello???
<Luke> does anyone know how to congigure a Touchpad in Feisty on a Dell?
<Evil_DuDe> Luke: my friend says that there are drivers for Touchpad in repos
<Evil_DuDe> don't know anything else
<Luke> the drivers and stuff work, but it left click when you tap it twice
<Luke> I used qsynaptics to configure it but when I restart it just goes back to default
<waylandbill> paolo: doing an ifconfig command modifies the config files and then makes the card apply the new settings in one step.
<paolo> waylandbill: should i do ifconfig eth0 down/up  before/after changing the configuration?
<rathel__> I got a question it's not linux related, but does anyone know of a good Headphone review site or something? I need new ones and don't know what to get.
<Lynoure> rathel__: headfi rules, but yeah, that question was better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic than here
<noonker__> Hey guys can you help me, i got a problem with kubuntu on my other computer
<rathel__> OoO there's an off topic channel, sorry about that.
<noonker__> How do you restore the xorg.conf
<MilhousePunkRock> noonker__: IIRC that's "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" or similar
<paolo> another question: is there a "dhcp" option in ifconfig? or should i use something else?
<MilhousePunkRock> paolo: Do you have a DHCP server on your network? That could be your router, for instance...
<paolo> MilhousePunkRock: of course i have it
<Lynoure> paolo: you can put dhcp into /etc/interfaces , at least
<paolo> but i would use a shell command
<Lynoure> paolo: see   man ifconfig  for the options it support
<paolo> Lynoure: already done
<MilhousePunkRock> paolo: If you are unsure, just use KNetworkManager, the settings from there go straight to you /etc/network/interfaces
<paolo> MilhousePunkRock: no. i don't want to use guis
<MilhousePunkRock> paolo: Nice... So it's "sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces"
<Lynoure> paolo: you could pastebin the interfaces and ifconfig for further help.
<paolo> ok, someone suggested me dhclient
<paolo> let's try
<Lynoure> paolo: you pretty much need to have dhclient  for dhcp to work :) And trying with it manually does not hurt either
<MilhousePunkRock> I am pretty sure Kubuntu comes with a pretty extensive default /etc/network/interfaces, huh? Gentoo has one with _all_ possible options and explanations
<MilhousePunkRock> paolo: If it's just a SOHO network, I'd go for static IP settings though, as a side effect it will make your system boot a split second faster, because it does not have to wait for the DHCP lease
<waylandbill> MilhousePunkRock: it
<waylandbill> 's not that much of a difference
<MilhousePunkRock> waylandbill: I said "split second". My router is pretty stupid with his DHCP server, might give different IPs to the same machine on the next boot, so some services won't work, that's why I turned it off
<waylandbill> the advantage especially for wifi is that you can just enter the key on a laptop and go without needing to manually config everytime a new pc is introduced.
<MilhousePunkRock> Newer routers might have a option to assign the same IPs based on the client's MAC address though.
<MilhousePunkRock> Technically mine has that option too, but my ISP was so kind to cripple the firmware totally and throw that option out...
<waylandbill> MilhousePunkRock: I've never seen a router that doesn't have leases based on the MAC. The lease expiration time is probably set to low on that one.
<MilhousePunkRock> waylandbill: And flashing the manufacturer's firmware back would involve soldering a serial port onto the board. Since I have never even seen a soldering gun from close, I'd rather not...
<waylandbill> sounds like a perfect candidate for zeroconf service.
<MilhousePunkRock> On the other hand, I am just installing debian on my brand new shiny NSLU2, I could run a DHCP server there. But there really is no need for DHCP on a "network" with 3 and a half computers
<sivaji> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MilhousePunkRock> waylandbill: I haven't looked into zeroconf yet, but I might...
<venca> hello :o) I have some problem with ubuntu ... when i try to play some divx movie it is not played fluently ... is there sb who could give me some advice? Im using Ubuntu 7.04
<dwidmann> venca: not played fluently? you mean it skips frames or something?
<venca> dwidmann ... yes. Something like this :)
<dwidmann> venca: umm, it's being played from a disk right? Perhaps DMA is not turned on for the drive. Try running "sudo hdparm -d /dev/hd?" and see what it says
<sivaji> venca  have u installed codecs
<dwidmann> venca: plan b: it's not being run from a disk, perhaps cpu usage is at max
<sivaji> venca "http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html"
<venca> dwidmann .. in fact it doesnt metter wheter i play it from disk. The problem is the same. I thought that the problem could be in codecs but at the beginning it was ok.
<paolo>  another question: how can i save the new network configuration (done with ifconfig)?
<venca> sivaji ive tried to install w32codecs but nothing was installed. Probably i already have all needed codecs.
<sivaji> venca what is the extension of that vedia file .wmv , mpeg
<venca> sivaji usually avi
<sivaji> venca type avi and press tab in terminal u will see packages associated with that
<venca> sivaji hmm... nothing happend
<sivaji> venca  apt-cache search avi | grep -i avi
<venca> sivaji there are 4 packages asociated with avi
<sivaji> venca check have u installed that
<arun> why wont picasa show me full screen images in slideshow mode?
<sivaji> arun u r from
<sivaji> india right
<paolo> ok thnks for your support
<sivaji> arun :
<paolo>  and how can i set a gateway for eth0 ?
<venca> sivaji it seems it is working :) Thanks very much ... Ive installed avifile-divx-plugin and avifile-xvid-plugin
<sivaji> paolo  kmenu->system settings->network setting
<sivaji> venca fine
<paolo> sivaji: not with a gui
<sivaji> sorry try #ubuntu
<dandy_> can we install manually the updates of ubuntu
<Gerrit> !acrobat
<Gerrit> !plugin
<Gerrit> hm.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji_> dandy_ "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<crdlb> !medibuntu | Gerrit
<ubotu> Gerrit: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Gerrit> Thanks
<arun> why wont picasa show me full screen images in slideshow mode?
<xlinux_> hello?
<xlinux_> hello?
<hw1> hoi
<xlinux_> got a weird one
<xlinux_> amarok crashes offline, and nothing I do changes it
<sivaji_> !hi | xlinux_
<ubotu> xlinux_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sivaji_> xlinux_  "sudo apt-get remove --purge amarok" then "sudo apt-get install amarok"
<xlinux_> lemme try that one
<xlinux_> lemme go offline a sec and try it
<sivaji_> ok
<xlinux_> holy crap!
<xlinux_> im having the same problem with kaffeine, so I guess I should try the same
<xlinux_> one other offline weirdo... mpeg thumbnails dont load with konqueror
<xlinux_> thats weird, because I already tried renaming the config files for amarok
<xlinux_> so that it would make a new folder..
<Gerrit> Hello, when I run kdvi, I get a warning on the commandline: "QApplication::notify: Unexpected null receiver". How can I solve this?
<xlinux_> what is kdvi?
<Gerrit> I mean on the konsole.
<Gerrit> IT is a dvi viewer.
<Gerrit> For KDE.
<xlinux_> dvi? whats that? pardon my ignorance to it
<Gerrit> device independent file
<xlinux_> cant help you sorry.. you try the forum?
<sivaji_> Gerrit have u tried #ubuntu
<Gerrit> Not yet.
<xlinux_> nope.. still doesnt work....
<xlinux_> amarok still crashes when im offline
<Rami_> hi!
<tmbg> windows is a greedy little whore. I installed it on its own disk, and it mucked around with mbr on another disk and overwrote lilo.
<sivaji> xlinux_ run amarok from terminal
<xlinux_> KAccel object already contains an action name "play_pause"
<sivaji> xlinux_ paste here what error u get
<xlinux_> thats when I start it
<Rami_> tmbg, you're right
<xlinux_> it doesnt give an error when it closes
<xlinux_> and amarok itself is fine offline, but it crashes when I try to play a song
<xlinux_> note this:
<tmbg> I tried to use gag to boot my now hidden linux install... but it couldn't boot that partition.
<sivaji> tmbg yes windows only its own job that is it  never loads other os
<sivaji> tmbg yes windows  *minds * only its own job that is it  never loads other os
<Rami_> format the partition with wndows instead
<xlinux_> kaffeine wont play ANYTHING offline, and konqueror wont load any mpeg thumbnails offline...
<xlinux_> as soon as im online, everything is resolved
<tmbg> formatting the windows disk wouldn't accomplish anything
<Rami_> :o
<xlinux_> considering I get the crash when trying to play a song.. and the message in the terminal relates to play pause.. I would assume this was the problem
<sivaji> tmbg u r system cant load linux now right
<tmbg> sivaji, right
<Rami_> I need to install shockwave for mozilla, how  to do?
<sivaji>  tmbg  i will give u a link that contain boot file copy that to cd ,which allows u to boot linux and windows
<[ifroog] > !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<tmbg> sivaji, fire away
<Rami_> ok
<xlinux_> is there any way to check for possible missing dependencies or something? Ive had this problem for over a week.. im about to remove the whole OS and reinstall it
<Rami_> but doesnt that make my computer open to viruses?
<sivaji> tmbg "http://sgd.howto-linux.de/download/binaries/sgd_plus_distros/sgd_gparted_system_rescue_001.iso" burn this image to a cd and boot from that
<sivaji> tmbg second life to linux
<tmbg> why is it so huge?
<sivaji> xlinux_ have u opened amarok from terminal
<xlinux_> yes, and as posted earlier:
<sivaji> tmbg because it contail grub loader  qtparted live cd etc
<xlinux_> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::insertKAccel( kaccel = 0x8098cb8 ): KAccel object already contains an action name "play_pause"
<xlinux_> but it works fine with an internet connection
<tmbg> I thought I'd be safe since I installed windows on its OWN disk. can't believe it messes around with mbr's on different disks. that's messed up
<sivaji> tmbg u cant boot kubuntu then how u came here
<tmbg> sivaji, huh?
<tmbg> I'm in windows right now
<tmbg> since the stupid windows mbr bootloader nonsense works
<sivaji> tmbg tell which software u r using to chat here
<angel> hi
<sivaji> !hi | angel
<ubotu> angel: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tmbg> sivaji, why does it matter?
<angel> i am testing konversation
<angel> s:)
<sivaji> ok
<sivaji> tmbg u have konversation in windows ?
<tmbg> nope
<sivaji> tmbg then what make u to chat here
<tmbg> to figure out wtf was going on w/ lilo/mbr/etc nonsense
<sivaji> tmbg ho cant u understand what i am aking
<tmbg> wtf is your problem?
<tmbg> no, I can't understand.
<tmbg> for one, it's barely in english
<angel> anyone know how_to connect to jabber sever with kopete?
<sivaji> u have konversaion in kubuntu right similarly what software u have in windows for chatting here?
<tmbg> for another, you're asking all sorts of questions about how I do things that don't matter for this conversation
<Jucato> angel: google talk?
<angel> data:x client is required
<tmbg> sivaji, there are tons of windows irc clients. I picked one I like
<angel> nop: konversation
<angel> can u connect to this chat with google talk? nice
<Jucato> angel: in Kopete, yes
<sivaji>    tmbg    ya i too installed one irc client but it is not like konverstaion so which one u have selected  now
<tmbg> why does it matter?
<sivaji> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji> !ext
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<angel> JABBER IN KOPETE:msg error when i tried server services: "You need an x:data capable client to****"
<angel> where **** is register, search, etc...
<angel> does anyone know what kind of client is an x:data capable??
<angel> er....
<angel> sthx anyway
<xlinux_> so no idea sivaji?
<AFaith> hello my fellow mates from #kubuntu!
<AFaith> have a question for you
<sivaji> xlinux_ no idea
<AFaith> kopete keeps it logs in ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs/YahooProtocol/name
<AFaith> but it keeps them in xml format
<AFaith> i wanna know if there is any log parser that can help me read those logs easily
<xlinux_> i might seriously have to reinstall my OS.. daaammn that sucks
<_4strO> AFaith: kopette himself ?
<AFaith> _4strO: how ?
<_4strO> in the edition menu
<_4strO> see historic
<_4strO> AFaith: it's about conversation's log ?
<AFaith> yes, of course
<sivaji> xlinux_ no wait
<AFaith> i can find that button
<AFaith> :(
<Jucato> AFaith: right-click on the contact -> View History
<xlinux_> what else can we try? Ive got a virtual OS and a ton of customizing done to this install
<sivaji> xlinux_ install this "amarok  amarokcollectionscanner  amarok_libvisual amarokapp amarok_daapserver.rb amarok_proxy.rb"
<sivaji> xlinux_ use aptitude
<sivaji> xlinux_ are u there
<xlinux_> sivaji: yeah
<AFaith> sorry ...
<xlinux_> let me try to install those libraries to make sure I have um all
<AFaith> kopete crashed
<mentoirde> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sivaji> AFaith press ctrl+esc ,kill kopete and restart
<sivaji> xlinux_ is it alright now
<xlinux_> its saying it cant find any of the packages you mentioned
<AFaith> sivaji: i've restarted kopete :) now, i'm trying to see if it let see the logs
<xlinux_> is there some special link to add to sources.list? I already have medibuntu added as a repo
<sivaji> xlinux_ try this "  exaile amarok-engines  amarok-xine"
<sivaji> install this
<AFaith> big thanks!
<AFaith> i've really helped me :P
<xlinux_> hmmm didnt have some of those.. im gonna try offline after I restart X
<xlinux_> E: Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/free/a/amarok/amarok-engines_1.4.5-0ubuntu7+medibuntu1_i386.deb: 404 Not Found [IP: 81.169.138.125 80] 
<xlinux_> thats the only error
<xlinux_> try it anyway?
<pag> xlinux_, wrong adress. I'll paste you the right one in a bit
<pag> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<xlinux_> gonna try it.. post it when im back in a sec
<pag> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26239/
<xlinux_> nope... didnt work
<pag> xlinux_, here's the right adress: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26239/
<thyko> is it possible to upgrade my kubuntu install from 6.06 to 7.04?
<sivaji> ya
<_4strO> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<sivaji> thyko edit u r sources.list
<sivaji> thyko u cant directly upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04
<sivaji> first upgrade to 6.10
<thyko> thanks yall, giving that a try ....
<Assid> why cant you upgrade form 6.06 straight to 7.04 ?
<bryan_> Hey everyone, Hope its cool to ask: I have Ubuntu installed on Macbook, & need OSX back asap, but, comp wont boot from install DVD or CD??
<alex> hallo
<alex> knnte mir einer helfen ?
<alex> E: Konnte Lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<alex> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<pag> !de | alex
<ubotu> alex: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<alex> thx
<Assid> bryan_: wouldnt you be better off calling macintosh?
<Assid> or apple for that matter
<Assid> there should be a guide to reinstall it i'd think
<bryan_> Assid> True, I was just hoping to avoid the phone support, thought I might get lucky tapping in here
<Assid> have you tried googling?
<bryan_> its an odd problem, Apple install disc wont boot, and when inserted in Ubuntu, I get a "cannot mount volume" error, like Linux isnt recognizing the drive or something
<bryan_> yeah, been googling my ass off haha, havent found anything useful
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> is there an option to set the boot priority ?
<Assid> like dvdrom, hard drive
<bryan_> in Ubuntu you mean?
<bryan_> if so, Im not sure
<Gerrit> !xmodmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmodmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gerrit> Where can I find the post-login file to put xmodmap commands that I want to be carried out everytime I login via kdm?
<bjwebb> ctrl + esc does not show anything
<bjwebb> http://two.xthost.info/linux/snapshot1.png
<bjwebb> any pointers?
<PsySine> how can I stop kde from overriding my x-configuration?
<CM_Jamie> Can one do a last seen command on this channel?
<Assid> man.. installing kubuntu on my lappy is heating it up.. like crazy
<Assid> almost like a steam iron
<Assid> err. how come the fonts look a little odd ?
<Assid> i got the desktop disc (live cd)
<Assid> the fonts look a litle "scratched"
<Assid> atleast some of the fonts do
<hasan2> hi all
<hasan2> there is problem in my system sound card
<hasan2> i have installed kubuntu o.s
<hasan2> anybody can help with this
<hasan2> ello
<Assid> err whats the root password?
<Assid> the default root pass
<PsySine> Assid: there is none
<PsySine> Assid: use sudo and sudo -s
<PsySine> and supply the users passwd
<Assid> the fonts look kinda odd
<Assid> almost like its not installed..
<vista> how do i save chat conversations on kopote ?
<vista> how do i save chat logs on kopete ?
<vista> anyone here?
<vista> how do i disable single click
<vista> how do i save chat logs on kopete ?
<MaTiAz> vista: K Menu -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse -> "Double click to open files and folders"
<MaTiAz> That's how you disable single click
<vista> ya thanks
<MaTiAz> np
<vista> and how do i save chat logs for kopete
<MaTiAz> Dunno about that
<vista> k
<Assid> can someone help me with the fonts.../
<Assid> some of the fonts look very bad
<vista> i keep on deleting a file but this file still keeps poping up on my desktop is this a VIRUS ?
<vista> LINUX VIRUS ?
<pawitp> What file?
<vista> a folder
<pawitp> is it a special one?
<vista> and empty folder
<vista> a folder that has another empty folder
<vista> subfolder is called examples
<vista> main folder called LIQUID-BLACK
<vista> its on my desktop
<pawitp> try deleting the subfolder
<vista> let me try
<vista> its deleted !
<vista> but not sure whether it will come up again :s
<vista> pawitp: how do i save chat logs on kopete?
<vista> pawitp: omg ! that folder came back
<pawitp> ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs
<vista> is it a VIRUS ?
<pawitp> the logs are usually in there
<pawitp> vista: Probably not
<vista> then ?
<pawitp> Did you try using the terminal?
<vista> nope
<vista> how do i do that
<pawitp> open konsole
<vista> then
<pawitp> type "cd Desktop"
<pawitp> and then "rm -rf [name of folder] "
<Assid> okay the fonts are looking horrible.. what do i do
<vista> thanks its gone but dont know for how long
<Assid> i tried enabling anti aliasing
<Assid> dont think it helped
<vista> pawitp: i only found konversation chat logs not kopete chat logs
<pawitp> whoop
<pawitp> I thought you said konversation
<vista> nope its kopete
<vista> pawitp: that folder came back ? ?
<vista> should i panic
<pawitp> Never had something like folders coming back
<pawitp> is a program accessing it?
<pawitp> or a program is trying to write to it?
<pawitp> like a torrent?
<vista> well the folder is empty
<vista> im not sure
<pawitp> Basically, how did you create that folder?
<vista> i found it from kde-look.org
<vista> its suppose to be a kbfx theme
<vista> i thinks now its gone forever
<vista> change a few permission matters
<vista> anyways tell me where to get kopete chat logs ?
<vista> OMG OMG OMG
<vista> folder came back
<pawitp> Try rebooting maybe
<vista> okay
<a9913> vista, .kde/share/apps/kopete/logs/
<vista> pawitp: kopete chat logs ?
<pawitp> see a9913
<tripp> anyone can give me an IRC for italian kubuntu channel?
<vista> a9912: there are no folder names logs
<pawitp> !it
<vista> a9912: how do i enable chat logs from kopete ?
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pawitp> !it | tripp
<ubotu> tripp: please see above
<tripp> !it
<a9913> vista, THREE! 991_3_
<vista> a9912: whats that?
<vista> !bn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vista> FOLDER CAME BACK
<vista> a9912: how di enable chat logs for kopete
<pawitp> vista: Try seeking help from someone else
<vista> a9913: how di enable chat logs for kopete
<a9913> i get a feeling you're doing that on purpose...
<vista> im doing what on purpose?
<a9913> vista, enable the history plugin
<vista> wait
<vista> let me try
<vista> a9913: its already enabled
<llutz> Hi
<a9913> vista, check in .kde/share/apps/kopete
<vista> a9913: thanks
<vista> think i have it done
<Ayabara> I have a problem with dual monitors in kubuntu. Anyone know how to control which monitor has focus? It doesn't follow the mouse pointer on my system.
<a9913> vista, where was it?
<vista> a9913: where is what ?
<a9913> vista, if it wasn't in .kde/share/apps/kopete/logs/ , where was it?
<vista> a9913: that folder wasnt there in the first place but later came up when i eneabled chat log
<a9913> oh
<vista> a9913: why cant ppl on windows live see my kopete emoticons ?
<a9913> vista, because emoticons are sent as texts
<vista> a9913: so how do i get it to them ?
<a9913> vista, if i send :), the client converts it into an image
<a9913> vista, you cant.
<a9913> vista, try using only the ones defined by windows live
<vista> a9913: oh :(
<fusiogen> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fusiogen> allez
<fusiogen> fuck dows/vista :)
<PriceChild> !ohmy | fusiogen
<ubotu> fusiogen: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<vista> but i found a nice pack of emoticons but they are now useless:(
<vista> is there a bangladeshi kubuntu channel
<a9913> vista, you can create one if it aint
<a9913> i think
<vista> nah if its not there then no use creating it
<vista> but i just cant delete this folder
<vista> it just keeps poping up
<vista> i suspect its a virus ;)
<gMs> huh?
<vista> just cant get rid of this folder
<[n1ce] MiLk> btw hi
<vista> hi
<a9913> vista, try checking if anything is using the folder
<a9913> if so, what
<[n1ce] MiLk> does anyone use gdesklets and beryl?
<vista> a9913: how do i check that
<a9913> vista, there's a program which checks what pids are using a file
<a9913> forgot it's name
<Cyrano> hi guys
<Assid> can someone help me please
<[n1ce] MiLk> ah sry its a kubuntu channel
<[n1ce] MiLk> sry
<Assid> my fonts are looking pretty bad
<Cyrano> i ve got an unrelated question
<Cyrano> im not a native speaker of english
<vista> i c
<Cyrano> what does "what goes around comes around" mean ?
<vista> im also not a native english speaker
<epimeth> Cyrano: it means that whatever you do to someone will happen to you
<Cyrano> ok thx
<vista> Cyrano : where you from ?
<Cyrano> Turkey
<vista> okay
<Cyrano> im reading a broadband communication handbook right now
<Cyrano> it's written in it
<vista> any one help me get rid of this screenshot option?
<vista> whenever i press print screen button screenshot pops up
<vista> how do i get rid of it
<nosrednaekim> vista: that itsmost definately a feature...but it should be under system settings-> keybpard and mouse-> keyboard shortcuts
<vista> thanks let me try
<Assid> also
<Assid> i trie to change the screen refresh rate.. from 60 .. but everytme i set the administrator mode
<Assid> its giving me an eror for su
<jeroen__> Hi
<nosrednaekim> hello
<jeroen__> I've got a problem here
<jeroen__> I just did a tar for sauerbraten
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<nosrednaekim> jeroen__: you can get the .deb at www.getdeb.com
<hasan2> ello
<jeroen__> I tryed to open it but it didn't started, i just had to log in again on my kubutu
<hasan2> anybody can help on installing driver for sound card on kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: what sound card do you have?
<nosrednaekim> jeroen__: install the .deb from www.getdeb.net
<jeroen__> nosrednaekim: Ok I'll try that
<hasan2> not sure how to check
<nosrednaekim> jeroen__: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Sauerbraten
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : how to check the sound card type ?
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: so your sound is just not working? did you raise all volumes in Kmix and unmute all channels?
<jeroen__> nosrednaekim: I used that one.
<hasan2> yes
<jeroen__> nosrednaekim: I just have a black screen and then my computer logs in again
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : even i got to test sound and not sound there
<administrador> Hi everyone!
<Assid> err
<administrador> using linux for the first time :)
<Assid> is there anty way i can push the refresh rates? 60hz is very very bad
<nosrednaekim> jeroen__: I had that problem too... its not the most stabe thing on planet earth
<nosrednaekim> administrador: cool!
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : when i play any song, its playing but no sound comming
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: did you mess around with the volumes in kmix?
<administrador> spent a hole morning trying to network a Kubuntu PC and a Mac with OS X
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : yes
<jeroen__> nosrednaekim: any way to fix it?
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : how to check the sound card driver is installed properly or not
<administrador> anyone can help? I've searched the forums but nothing seems to help me
<nosrednaekim> administrador: sure, what are you trying to do?
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: run " sudo lshw | grep sound" and pastebin the output
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : ok
<administrador> I have a PC with a one disk. one partition for system other for "works"
<administrador>  I want to share "works" with all my mac's running OS X
<nosrednaekim> ok, via NFS shares?
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : no output
<jeroen__> nosrednaekim: I downloaded it again, tar't it again still the same problem
<nosrednaekim> I'm not exctly familiar with mac's... do they have a ssh client?
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : lshw | grep sound  no out put
<administrador> I've tried samba shares
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: ok, run "sudo lshw | grep audio"
<administrador> the mac's can see the shares but than it gives me an error
<hasan2> nosrednaekim ; ok
<nosrednaekim> administrador: samba is intended for windows to linux, macs have it easier I think.
<nosrednaekim> administrador: do macs have ssh clients?
<hasan2> description: Multimedia audio controller
<nosrednaekim> can you do ssh?
<hasan2>  capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd
<administrador> can we continue later? My boss call me I've got to go
<administrador> back in a hour
<administrador> hope you'll be arround
<nosrednaekim> administrador: I woun't be around later... but someone else will be
<hasan2> nosrednaekim :
<hasan2>   description: Multimedia audio controller
<hasan2>                 capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: just run lshw and look through the output for your audio device.
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: sorry........ and when you find it, pastebin the section.
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : i got quite big output
<hasan2> where to paste it ?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin | hasan2
<ubotu> hasan2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26256/
<jeroen__> my problem is not solved :(
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: your driver is installed, sound should be working. Make sure in sound settings the driver is set to alsa
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : how to do this ?
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: system settings-> sounds system->Hardware-> select audio device =alsa
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : where i can see that the driver is installed. just to learn it
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: in lshw, there was a section for your sound card, in that section it said "driver=Intel"
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : thanks , in my sound system settings , select the audio device  "no als found there" , midi device "Alsa device"
<jeroen__> anybody from Belgium here?
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: sorry..... ALSA is short for the "advanced linux sound architecture"
<nosrednaekim> which is on that list
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : it seems good , let me try to listen any music
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: did the test work?
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : let me try it =>test
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : not working
<nosrednaekim> I mean under sound system->general->test sound
<hasan2> do i need to put my cable in the other port
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: try putting your cable in every port and see what happens. front panel audio may not work.
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : ya its in front panel audio , let me put it on back
<nosrednaekim> put it in the green port.
<romudog> hiya
<nosrednaekim> hey.
<romudog> lol nosrednaekim
<romudog> What part of the world you in?
<nosrednaekim> NJ, USA
<romudog> lol Dont you work?
<nosrednaekim> i'm 17, High school is out.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<romudog> nosrednaekim cool
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : even sound on back ports not working
<romudog> nosrednaekim Why no job yet? You got a car/license yet?
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: great...
<romudog> hasan2 you got an audio card or built in sound?
<nosrednaekim> romudog: don't want one.. ;)
<benedek> I just joined this channel so I don't know if you have tried, but did you put all the sliders in the mixer to the top?
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : its built in card
<romudog> hasan2: Built in may be a problem maybe its not finding the IRQ or somethin..
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : any other way to handle it
<hasan2> nosrednaekim ; or configure it out
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: intel is ussually very standard, which leads me to belive that some setting in the mixer is wrong.
<romudog> nosrednaekim: I agree i usually find that maybe i have wrong audio driver...ALSA/OSS driver installed or my mixers are off
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : u mean kmixer
<Vaxter> hi to all! :)
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : how to check mixer settings
<romudog> Vaxter: Hello, Good morning.
<Vaxter> 4 u 2 :)
<Vaxter> ppl, need some help
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: lets so it the command line way... "alsamixer"
<romudog> nosrednaekim: Dont you wish you could be paid for helping people?
<jeroen__> Hi
<romudog> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Vaxter> i have just instaled kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> romudog: yeah I kinda do.
<Vaxter> and i have started to install apps
<jeroen__> what's the lib. I need to install to play mp3 on amarok?
<romudog> nosrednaekim: I love helpin.
<Vaxter> but serbian update mirror is not working
<romudog> Change mirrors
<nosrednaekim> jeroen__: "libxine-extracodecs"
<Vaxter> is there any way to change mirror that i am using
<jeroen__> thanks ^^
<romudog> yes
<romudog> Vaxter: yes
<Vaxter> ahow
<hasan2> nosrednaekim  : i got the volumes of alsamixer
<romudog> nosrednaekim you got the repositories handy? Cause i dont lol
<Vaxter> i am googling, but i can't find it
<nosrednaekim> Vaxter: if you are on fiesty, there is a built-in mirror chooser
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: all at the top and unmuted?
<Vaxter> i am
<romudog> Vaxter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Vaxter> ok, thanks
<Vaxter> i am reading it now :)
<romudog> Nosrednaekim: Audio jack could be in wrong plug...Just an idea..done that sooo many times i have a special backports its 7.2 and only one will work with sound...
<nosrednaekim> Vaxter: adeptmanager->adept->manage repositories-> download from
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : ok , how to do unmuted, all are at top now
<nosrednaekim> romudog: hmm true... start switching!
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: they are probabaly all unmuted (if they were in mix)
<hasan2> nosrednaekim ; all done
<hasan2> how to quite and save
<romudog> nosrednaekim: Too bad we cant just remote assist invite everyone to fix their probs..lol
<hasan2> sorry
<hasan2> escape to quite for alsamixer
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : any thing to do to restart alsamixer ?
<nosrednaekim> romudog: too slow if internet for that, but yeah, that would be awesome
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: restart?
<romudog> nosrednaekim: Dialup?
<nosrednaekim> you mean restart alsa?
<nosrednaekim> romudog: yeah.
<romudog> nosrednaekim: Ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X Server
<hasan2> nosrednaekim :yes how ?
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : restart the pc ?
<romudog> hasan2: You dont have to ever restart your PC in linux imo
<imagine> romudog: ever...
<imagine> bit too much :)
<romudog> imagine: ??
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: no need to restart for changing mixer values
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : how to test the sound..still test sound setting null
<imagine> sometimes you need to reboot :P
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: tried all the ports in the back?
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : no sound yet from test sound
<romudog> nosrednaekim: isnt there a console based one with absoloute values? I used it once to apply a harder mic boost..
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : yes tried all ports already
<romudog> imagine: When? Ive never had to boot i just restart X
<imagine> romudog: I already had X hangin so much that I needed to reboot. whenever you make a kernel update
<imagine> romudog: it's very rare tho
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : any other luck for sound
<Stevethepirate> Hi ppl. Anyone know of a program that acts as a nice frontend to www.cdcovers.cc ?
<romudog> imagine: Naw i never boot you only need to boot for kernel when u update for that kernel only software lol otherwise its when i boot next..lmfao
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: I have no idea, google your chipset and linux
<Stevethepirate> or one that downloads hi-res dvd covers from www.cdcovers.cc ?
<imagine> :P
<romudog> stevethepirate: Google it man or rep search it
<umnik> i need some help with printer sharing
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : hadeadphon is 00 in alsamixer
<Stevethepirate> rom: done both..
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : is that make any difference
<umnik> i had it working, but recently had to change my local ip from 192.168.0.* to 192.168.1.*
<romudog> stevethepirate: lol then maybe there isnt one, You can try to make one though lol..
<Stevethepirate> romudog: done both.. was hoping someone here might have some code floating around...
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: that means its on, you just don't want it MM
<umnik> i changed the ip in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<romudog> Stevethepirate: Check out sf.net run a search there
<umnik> what else should i do?
<romudog> umnik:http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Linux_printer_sharing_with_CUPS
<nosrednaekim> umnik: maybe re-set of the whole arrangement from scratch if it isn't working right now.
<umnik> nosrednaekim: ok, will try that
<Stevethepirate> romudog: opening firefox could have deadly affects.. ^_^
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : MM is mute ? right
<romudog> stevethepirate: Huh?
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: yeah
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : when i change it to MM , there is sound
<umnik> nosrednaekim: I just wanted to do it with as little hassle as possible
<romudog> Stevethepirate: Firefox is my savior :D
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: what?
<nosrednaekim> you get sound?
<administrador> <nosrednaekim> I'm back, tho one with problems with mac's and Linux
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : ya when chang headphone to MM got continuous noise kind of sound
<nosrednaekim> administrador: ah... lucky you,i'm still around
<nosrednaekim> hasan2: oh. test still dint work?
<administrador> you asked about ssh clients...
<nosrednaekim> administrador: yeah, can MAC do ssh?
<Stevethepirate> romudog: if i open firefox, www.digg.com, facebook and gmail will open..
<administrador> whats that? I dont think so...
<romudog> nosrednaekim: sure it can lol
<Vaxter> just to say that everything is working now!
<Vaxter> thanks!
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : no test still didnt work
<Vaxter> :)
<Stevethepirate> will lead to long surfing time.
<administrador> I think via "terminal"
<romudog> stevethepirate: Okay? Is that a question?? lol
<nosrednaekim> administrador: yeah I don't know how macs do networking and such.
<Stevethepirate> no.. statement
<romudog> Administrador: You can install x11 and run ssh via it
<nosrednaekim> administrador: I think you can do it via NFS shares
<romudog> Nosrednaekim: Would you consider this a busy day? lol
<administrador> I'm not a IT guy... dont know much of those thins. I recognize the names X11, NFS and so on but dont know much about
<nosrednaekim> romudog: this?NO WAY!
<administrador> anyoane arround with Mac OS X experience?
<nosrednaekim> romudog: wait till about 6 oclock on saturday
<romudog> nosrednaekim: Lmfao is it normal for everyone to ask you for help?
<Cyrano> hi guys
<nosrednaekim> me?no.. I just offer to help
<Cyrano> i ve got a problem with amarok
<Stevethepirate> romudog: i think i'm forced to open ff.. gotta install samba..
<romudog> nosrednaekim: lol
<Cyrano> how can i handle soundproblems in kubuntu?
<Cyrano> i can hear the system sounds b
<Cyrano> but i cant play mp3 withs amarok though mp3 codecs were installed
<Stevethepirate> is alsa not muted?
<Cyrano> yesterday i ve installed some programs not related with sound
<Cyrano> how can i check it?
<Cyrano> whether its muted or not?
<nosrednaekim> Cyrano: does sound show up in the equilizer thing? like do the bars move up and down?
<Cyrano> yep
<nosrednaekim> in amarok
<nosrednaekim> Cyrano: your volume all the way up in amarok?
<Cyrano> yep
<Cyrano> yep
<Cyrano> 100 percent
<Cyrano> bars moves up and down
<Cyrano> mp3 plays
<Cyrano> but without sound
<Cyrano> ive got 2 sound cards
<Cyrano> one nvidia on board and the second one is soundblaster live
<Cyrano> they r listed with asoundconf list
<Stevethepirate> hmm.. which one is the sound plugged in?
<Cyrano> CK8S and Live
<Stevethepirate> i assum SB live?
<Cyrano> yep
<Cyrano> SB Live
<nosrednaekim> ok. go to settings->configure amarok->engine.make sure the output plugin is alsa
<Daisuke-Ido> is the 2.6.20-16.29 kernel revision still giving people problems?
<Stevethepirate> is it plugged into amp / self-powered speakers / ?
<nosrednaekim> and the engine is xine
<Cyrano> i use kubuntu
<Cyrano> the xine engine cant be initialisad
<Stevethepirate> lol
<Stevethepirate> thats ur problem
<Cyrano> how cna i do that?
<Stevethepirate> do a sudo apt-get install xine
<Stevethepirate> perhaps.
<Stevethepirate> [if its not installed] 
<Cyrano> yesterday i was playing without any kind of problem
<Cyrano> hasan@TrueFX:~$ sudo apt-get install xine
<Cyrano> Password:
<Cyrano> Reading package lists... Done
<Cyrano> Building dependency tree
<Cyrano> Reading state information... Done
<Cyrano> Package xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Cyrano> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Cyrano> is only available from another source
<Cyrano> E: Package xine has no installation candidate
<Cyrano> hasan@TrueFX:~$
<Cyrano> so any suggestion?
<nosrednaekim> Cyrano: package name is libxine1
<Cyrano> it's installed
<Cyrano> and already newest version
<Cyrano> sound output plugin was autodetect
<hasan2> nosrednaekim : thanks for your time. still sound got some problem..will check it out later
<Cyrano> i ve changed it to oss
<nosrednaekim> Cyrano: use alsa
<mentioejrew> !german
<Cyrano> when i chose alsa it warns me saying "xine can't initialise any sound driver
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Cyrano> !turkish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turkish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cyrano> when i give the command apt-get install alsa alsa-base is the newest version
<nosrednaekim> Cyrano: hence... your problem.
<Cyrano> hwere can i check which soundcard is used right now?
<administrador> anyone with experience with mac's and linux networking? PLEASE HELP I'm going crazy
<Cyrano> what's the command
<nosrednaekim> Cyrano: go into system settings->sound system-> hardware-> and change the device type to Advanced linux sounds architechture
<emh5945> can somebody help me
<Cyrano> should i chose options beneath ?
<Cyrano> like full dupleux use custom sampling override device loc
<Cyrano> etc.
<nosrednaekim> Cyrano: no... thats ok
<Jucato> !somebody | emh5945
<ubotu> emh5945: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<emh5945> i need to install more screen resolutions
<emh5945> but i dont know how to
<romudog> Wefi for WiFi xD
<administrador> I want to share a volume on my Kubuntu PC with may Mac's. I want to use the PC as a File server for the macs
<Cyrano> stil same thing
<Cyrano> without sound
<emh5945> i need to install more screen resolutions but i dont know how to can someone help
<nosrednaekim> emh5945: what type of video card
<nosrednaekim> Bye all! take care of all the poor newbs!
<MaTiAz> Bye nosrednaekim
<romudog> lol /wave nosrednaekim
<Daisuke-Ido> if by "take care of" he means "deride and dehumanize mercilessly"
* Daisuke-Ido grins evilly
<romudog> lmfao
<MaTiAz> haha
<emh5945> how do i find out what video card haha
<lexxus> emh5945: xorg.conf is a bit difficult... look for manufacture drivers
<romudog> Whats everyones favorite Open Source App + Blog/social bookmarking site?
<lexxus> emh5945: lspci
<romudog> xmh5945: Look at Kinfocenter
<emh5945> i have an ATI Radeon X1600
<romudog> Whats everyones favorite Open Source App + Blog/social bookmarking site?
<blmm> Hello. How do I get out of "Manual configuration" mode in KNetworkManager?
<emh5945> i need to install more screen resolutions i have an ATI Radeon X1600
<romudog> emh5945: You can do that easily via System Settings
<emh5945> how though i cant figure it out
<emh5945> i only installed one during installation
<romudog> Okay
<romudog> Open up System Settings
<romudog> Tell me when youve done that
<Daisuke-Ido> this i have to see.
<emh5945> i did it
<romudog> Okay now go to "Monitor & Display"
<emh5945> ok done
<romudog> First off do you know anything about your Video card? Max rez supported? Top Hz?
<emh5945> max rez is 1680 X 1050
<emh5945> i'm not sure about Hz
<romudog> Okay
<romudog> Click "Administrator Mode"
<emh5945> ok
<romudog> Keep in mind if your wrong...You get to reinstall your OS or have someone help you at home..
<romudog> Just FYI..
<emh5945> ok
<romudog> Type in your password...blah blah..then go to Hardware
<emh5945> k
<Cyrano> yep
<romudog> See where it says "Monitor"?
<Cyrano> i still have a sound problem with amarok
<emh5945> yeah
<romudog> Hit configure
<Cyrano> though i can  play mp3 with gxine i cant hear a sound with amarok
<emh5945> ok
<Cyrano> what can bee the possible reasons?
<romudog> Whats the max rez of your monitor emh5945?
<Daisuke-Ido> Cyrano: installed amarok-xine?
<Cyrano> yep
<emh5945> 1650 X 1050
<Cyrano> reinstallled amarok
<Daisuke-Ido> amarok-engines?
<emh5945> but that already installed i wanna install a lower one
<Daisuke-Ido> killed artsd?
<romudog> emh5945 You want to LOWER your rez?
<Cyrano> amarok-xine is installed
<Cyrano> i try to install amarok-engines
<Cyrano> yesterday everthing was ifne
<emh5945> yeah i'm running in a virtual machine in mac and i need to scroll to see the whole thing it doesnt have full screen
<Cyrano> still i can here the sound
<Cyrano> with toher applications and system its fine
<romudog> emh5945 Okay then...thats easier just go to Size Orientation and pos tab
<romudog> and slide the slider to your left
<romudog> until you get one you like
<Cyrano> i ve even uninstalled and installed amarok
<Cyrano> now ive installed amarok-xine and amarok-engines
<romudog> Cyrano u got mp3 codecs installed?
<emh5945> but there is only two options
<Daisuke-Ido> killall amarokapp?
<emh5945> one is really small and one is too big
<Cyrano> i donno
<emh5945> there the only rezes i installed during installation
<Cyrano> yep i ve installed
<romudog> emh5945 Your running Kubuntu off virtual machine right?
<emh5945> yeah
<Cyrano> coz i was playing mp3 files
<Cyrano> how can i reinstall them
<Daisuke-Ido> emh5945: in a console, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Cyrano> ?
<emh5945> ok
<Cyrano> what is the package name?
<Daisuke-Ido> if you were playing mp3s, it's installed.
<jeroen__> romudog: can u help me? I try to install sauerbauten but I won't work. I extracted it, I typed: cd sauerbraten, then ./ sauerbraten butI get a black screen and the my pc logs in again instead of starting the game
<Cyrano> yep i was playing mp3 files
<Daisuke-Ido> you've done the killall?
<romudog> emh5945 Your kind of in a pinch then because you cant always do that with virtual machine...because your working partially off software drivers and you'll have to enter the values via a command i think but go to admin mode and use your configure in monitor
<Cyrano> but i ve uninstalled amarok and reinstalled a few minutes ago
<Cyrano> so
<Cyrano> ?
<Cyrano> may it be uninstalled also?
<Daisuke-Ido> that won't change the codecs
<romudog> jeroen__: Sure can
<Cyrano> i mean mp3 codecs?
<Cyrano> ok
<romudog> jeroen__: You have the 3d Accel drivers installed?
<Cyrano> so what else
<Cyrano> i ve lost my favorite playe r
<Daisuke-Ido> jeroen__: opengl. you need proprietary drivers
<Cyrano> i cant use it and i dont want to use xmms
<Cyrano> it sux
<Daisuke-Ido> Cyrano: again, have you done a killall amarokapp?
<Cyrano> after tasting amarok it would be torture
<emh5945> well nothing is emulated, i'm on an intel mac
<Cyrano> yep
<Cyrano> now ive done it and restarted
<Cyrano> no sound
<Cyrano> at all
<Cyrano> and i can play mp3s with gxine
<romudog> emh5945 Your saying two things here, First off you need to understand that if your running a virtual machine its emulating....not software but hardware...there are some aspects that you need to understand so im going to reffer you to ubuntuforums.com because i dont think i can help you...
<Cyrano> i can play them with kaffeine also
<Cyrano> right nw i have sound
<Cyrano> but only amarok
<Daisuke-Ido> Cyrano: in amarok, what sound system and what output plugin is it using?
<Cyrano> xine sound system
<Cyrano> autodetect output plugin
<Daisuke-Ido> try some other options for the output plugin
<Daisuke-Ido> oss and also
<Daisuke-Ido> alsa*
<emh5945> alright thanks everyone
<emh5945> i did that and i got the screen rez i wanted
<Daisuke-Ido> emh5945: what finally worked?
<emh5945> yeah
<emh5945> what u said
<emh5945> the command
<Daisuke-Ido> k
<romudog> Daisuke-ldo...lol
<romudog> Daisuke-ldo: You find this funny like i do?
<Daisuke-Ido> find what funny?
<romudog> Daisuke-ldo nothin just listenin to this
<jeroen__> Daisuke-Ido: where can I get that?
<Daisuke-Ido> jeroen__: what video card do you have?
<jeroen__> Geforce MX 400
<romudog> Is that an old card?
<jeroen__> pretty
<romudog> 4+ yrs?
<jeroen__> I think, yes
<jeroen__> but I'm not sure
<romudog> You may have a hard time playing many 3d games at any decent quality
<Daisuke-Ido> the mx 400 is a gf2
<Daisuke-Ido> it's not the best card for 3d gaming, but it's servicable
<jeroen__> when Windows was on the this pc I could play counterstrike source
<romudog> whoa
<romudog> cool
<Daisuke-Ido> jeroen__: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<umnik> still no luck with my printer - it works locally, but not from a remote comp
<jeroen__> thanks
<Daisuke-Ido> jeroen__: that's not everything, but it's a start :D
<romudog> My card was a ripoff and to find out that Nvidia and ATI are price fixing :|
<Danker> hi
<romudog> Danker: Hi
<Daisuke-Ido> 7600gs, perfect for what little gaming i do.  i can run UT2k4 at max settings with an excellent framerate, so i can't complain :D
<Danker> Could someone offer a good download manager that could deal with FTP directories and pause/resume downloads?
<daquino> why is this thing telling me im not authorized to run a x session ?
<jeroen__> Daisuke-Ido: So now it should work?
<Jucato> Danker: try kget?
<jeroen__> I also updates my libstdc++6 libs
<romudog> Jeroen__ should
<Daisuke-Ido> jeroen__: all installed?
<Danker> I think it can only download single file - not all directory tree. Am I right?
<Daisuke-Ido> jeroen__: ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X, let's see :)
<jeroen__> Don't know how you install, I did the tar thing and then tryed to open
<Daisuke-Ido> NO
<Jucato> Danker: you can go into that directory and download everything. KGet integrates very nicely with Konqueror
<Daisuke-Ido> sudo apt-get nvidia-glx-legacy
<Daisuke-Ido> :)
<jeroen__> already did that
<Daisuke-Ido> then you should be okay
<jeroen__> ok,. brb
<Daisuke-Ido> restart x and we'll see what we've got
<romudog> jeroen__ : Did you see Nvidia logo?
<Daisuke-Ido> not sure where the tar part came in...
<Daisuke-Ido> romudog: he hasn't restarted x yet :)
<jeroen__> where should I see and nv logo?
<romudog> Daisuke-ldo i thought he said he did
<romudog> too many convos in here lol
<Daisuke-Ido> jeroen__: ctrl-alt-backspave
<Daisuke-Ido> -v+c
<Daisuke-Ido> whee!
<Daisuke-Ido> he'll be back.
<romudog> lol
<romudog> Daisuke-ldo helpin p33pz is fun..
<romudog> wb
<Daisuke-Ido> jeroen_: success?
<jeroen_> I'm back
<Daisuke-Ido> apparently, since you're here :D
<jeroen_> didn't see an nv logo
<Daisuke-Ido> oh, wait
<Daisuke-Ido> hrmm
<jacques> hi
<romudog> if hes doin legacy it might now show
<jeroen_> at the login I have to see an nv logo?
<jacques> I have a problem here
<romudog> not**
<romudog> !ask jacques
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask jacques - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<romudog> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jeroen_> maybe I'll be to try to launch the game again
<romudog> ok gl jeroen__
<jacques> I can not play any dvd in my dvd rom as user
<jeroen_> init: sdl
<jeroen_> init: enet
<jeroen_> init: video: mode
<jeroen_> Unable to create OpenGL screen: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<Daisuke-Ido> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Daisuke-Ido> jeroen_: ^^
<romudog> Daisuke-ldo: You rock man. Thanks for helpin =P
<jeroen_> thanks. I'll do a re-login
<daquino> help...
<Daisuke-Ido> daquino: your issue has got me completely confused.
<Danker> [16:38]  <Jucato> How? Tried now, but....
<daquino> when i try to start another x session from the cli it tells me im not alloud to do that
<Daisuke-Ido> a second x session?
<arash> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arash> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arash> How can I make so my microphone works?, I Also have problem with sound, my speakers ain't working...
<Daisuke-Ido> i'm a little concerned, jeroen hasn't been back yet
<romudog> Ehh i hope its all good lol
<arash> jeroen?
<Daisuke-Ido> right now i'm trying to figure out why i can't connect to any trackers...
<Daisuke-Ido> brb
<Daisuke_Ido> well that was pointless
<romudog> lol
<romudog> what happened?
<Jeroenw> Hi
<Jeroenw> It's me, jeroen_
<romudog> hey
<romudog> Did it work?
<Jeroenw> I'm back on my windows pc cause my Kubuntu doesn't want to boot anymore :s
<romudog> DAMN!!!!
<romudog> Thats not good
<romudog> What error?
<Jeroenw> I see the loading screen but then a short black screen and then again a loading screen and then just a cursor
<romudog> hmm
<Daisuke-Ido> this is bs
<romudog> wat is?
<Daisuke-Ido> connection problems
<romudog> lol
<Daisuke-Ido> cannot connect to any BT trackers :\
<romudog> daisuke what country u in>
<Daisuke-Ido> US
<romudog> dont use Torrentspy
<Daisuke-Ido> oh hell no
<romudog> Stay safe man
<Daisuke-Ido> i stick to private trackers, for the most part :)
<romudog> RIAA/MPAA/Bush out to get you
<Daisuke-Ido> OPP
<romudog> lol k
<khaije1> hey all
<romudog> I want my electronics kit to come so i can go built my subwoofers :|
<khaije1> whats the deal w/ emerald? I install it but it doesn't seems to do anything... even as i see it running from top
<Daisuke-Ido> did you install beryl?
<khaije1> Daisuke-Ido: ya
<benedek> How can I set the resolution which is used at the at the login screen?
<boeroe> hello i am trying to install a flash player plug in for opera. after typing :  sudo ./flashplayer-installer he ask for the installer path of MOzilla .  I can not enter the right path. Can anyone tell me the installation path?
<Jeroenw> Do I have to reinstall Kubuntu? :s
<Daisuke-Ido> oh hey, you're back!
<romudog> boeroe: First off why do you use Opera?
<xst> How do I rip a CD into mp3 and automatically store the songs in an "artist/album/" path? Just opening the CD (right click -> open) gives the mp3 files, but without the artist/album directory structure
<Daisuke-Ido> what happened?
<khaije1> i have aiglx working now, it's just that i don't have a decorator... weird emerald doesn't seem to work...
<_4strO> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<boeroe> seems to be fast
<romudog> Kerpenw shouldnt have to...use a livecd to fix..lol
<_4strO> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<romudog> Jeroenw shouldnt have to
<Jeroenw> then what do I have to do then?
<Daisuke-Ido> Jeroenw: what in the what now?
<Daisuke-Ido> i missed some stuff when the connection crashed
<romudog> It wont boot kubuntu wont
<Daisuke-Ido> ouch
<boeroe> oke uboto will check it
<boeroe> thx
<romudog> jeroenw tell him what u get when u try to boot
<Daisuke-Ido> what os are you using right now?
<romudog> Windows he is
<Jeroenw> yeah but this is another computer
<romudog> o lol
<romudog> gd
<Jeroenw> :p
<Daisuke-Ido> well that will help things
<romudog> yes it does
<bch> anyone have an opinion on what file system to put on a 9TB raid 0? or know any good sites to compare file systems?
<Jeroenw> so when I try to boot, it first boots normally, I see the loading screen. But then a short black screen and then back a loading screen. And then just a cursor
<romudog> Whats it for bch?
<Daisuke-Ido> Jeroenw: ctrl-alt-f8 or ctrl-alt-f1 do anything?
<Jeroenw> I'll try it
<romudog> if you can drop to a cmd prompt its best :)
<Daisuke-Ido> romudog: exactly where i'm trying to get him
<romudog> daisuke-ldo yes i know your 1337 im not ;P
<Daisuke-Ido> if nothing else, he can mount his hdd from the live cd and change his video driver back to nv :)
<Jeroenw> ctrl alt F1 did something
<Daisuke-Ido> and i'm not.
<Daisuke-Ido> Jeroenw: what something?
<Jeroenw> I could enter my username and password
<romudog> daisuke-ldo you are what i tell you you are and your l33t xD
<Daisuke-Ido> good, this is good.
<Jeroenw> and now I have like a terminal
<romudog> YAY!!!!
<romudog> hopefully he has emacs installed...lmfao
<Daisuke-Ido> okay, at the terminal, sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Daisuke-Ido> no need for emacs for something this simple :)
<Daisuke-Ido> pico/nano is fine :)
<Jeroenw> ok, just a sec. Ill bring my laptop to my desktop
<Jeroenw> brb, just switching from netwerk
<Jeroenw> network
<romudog> daisuke-ldo..NOW YOU TELL ME OMFG AFTER 30 mins of hardkore work in emacs to change driver back omfg...thanks xD...lol
<vendetta_lord> back
<vendetta_lord> It's me jeroen_
<romudog> lol
<Daisuke-Ido> okay
<vendetta_lord> so what did I had to type ?
<Daisuke-Ido> sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Daisuke-Ido> bout time.
<vendetta_lord> ok
<vendetta_lord> and now? I have like a config screen
<Daisuke_Ido> scroll down to Section "Device"
<vendetta_lord> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> what does it say for Driver?
<vendetta_lord> generic video card
<vendetta_lord> nvidia
<Daisuke_Ido> k, change "nvidia" to "nv"
<vendetta_lord> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> then ctrl-o to save
<vendetta_lord> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> and ctrl-x to exit
<vendetta_lord> ok
<vendetta_lord> now the menu is gone and I have the terminal again
<Daisuke_Ido> k
<vendetta_lord> do I have to restart my computer?
<bch> the array os for storage, but I want it to be fast. hence the stripe as opposed to fault tolerance
<Daisuke_Ido> now, 'sudo shutdown -r now'
<vendetta_lord> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> -r is the restart option, now is when you want it done :)
<vendetta_lord> k, it's rebooting
<vendetta_lord> I have the loading screen
<vendetta_lord> and again, a short black screen and a loading screen again. and then the cursor :(
<Daisuke_Ido> o_O
<Daisuke_Ido> ctrl-alt-f1 again
<vendetta_lord> ok
<vendetta_lord> i'm in the terminal
<Daisuke_Ido> let me think here for a second...
<vendetta_lord> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Arwen> what's '-phigh' do?
<vendetta_lord> now I have another screen
<benedek> Arwen: I think that depends on the command you use that option with
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: priority: high
<Arwen> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> only asks the highest-priority questions
<Daisuke_Ido> (driver, resolution)
<Daisuke_Ido> vendetta_lord: what are your options?
<vendetta_lord> x server drivers: and then a whole list of names
<Daisuke_Ido> select nv
<Daisuke_Ido> then next
<vendetta_lord> I also have nvidia
<vendetta_lord> but I'll select nv
<Daisuke_Ido> we can work on getting 3d once your system's in working order again
<vendetta_lord> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, now click the start menu
<Daisuke_Ido> ...
<Daisuke_Ido> it's official, i read too much xkcd :)
<vendetta_lord> now I have to select a resolution when I selected "nv"
<Daisuke_Ido> lcd monitor?
<vendetta_lord> no
<Arwen> vendetta_lord, so select the resolutions your monitor supports
<Arwen> if it's not an LCD, probably every resolution with a 4:3 ratio
<Daisuke_Ido> what arwen said.
<vendetta_lord> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> probably up to 1280x960
<vendetta_lord> now there appeared a terminal
<Arwen> e.g. 1600x1200, 1440x1050, 1280x960, 1152,86something, 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, up to 1600x1200
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: ah, never had a monitor that would support that :D
<romudog> Anwen: Unless its widescreen
<Daisuke_Ido> romudog: it's a crt
<romudog> Daisuke_ldo whats ur max rez?
<Daisuke_Ido> 1280x1024
<Daisuke_Ido> lcd
<Arwen> hehe
<romudog> Daisuke_ldo I cant stand that man i need 1600x1200
<Arwen> I hate stupid manufacturers that can't even make displays with the right AR :-\
<Arwen> what's with this 16:10 and 5:4 nonsense?
<vendetta_lord> what do I have to type in the terminal?
<romudog> Arwen: i agree
<Daisuke_Ido> vendetta_lord: if it's already saved, you should try rebooting
<Daisuke_Ido> (if you're at a terminal, it's saved)
<Arwen> vendetta_lord, /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Arwen> probably you want to 'modprobe -r nvidia' first though
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: you would have to go and find an easier way
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
<vendetta_lord> mmh, so now, first reboot?
<Daisuke_Ido> i need a cancer stick, be right back
<Daisuke_Ido> no don't reboot
<vendetta_lord> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> just follow arwen's directions :D
<vendetta_lord> i'm still here with the termil undernead my resolution screen
<Daisuke_Ido> modprobe -r nvidia
<Arwen> vendetta_lord, ok, take it 1 sentence at a time, where are ya?
<Ind[y] > I first had roaming mode. It found networks. I changed to Manual settings. It didn't work. So, I changed back to roaming mode, but now it doesn't find any networks. Please, help me.
<vendetta_lord> just typed in modprobe......
<Arwen> wait, so did the dpkg-reconfigure already finish?
<bossyana> i have a ubuntu
<bossyana> i will ask u?
<vendetta_lord> I think. I just click "enter when I selected my resolutions and then the terminal appeared underneath that res. screen
<Arwen> ok, then you want '/etc/init.d/kdm' stop
<Arwen> that will kill X if it's running
<Ind[y] > First, I had Roaming Mode, and it found wireless networks. I changed to Manual Settings, but it didn't work, so I decided to change back to Roaming Mode. Now it doesn't find any wireless networks. I think this is insane.
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<romudog> Hey BluesKaj :P
<vendetta_lord> stopping K Display manager: kdm not runningkill: 140: Operation not permitted
<BluesKaj> hi romudog , bust today ?
<BluesKaj> busy?
<romudog> BluesKaj, not rlly...was a while ago
<romudog> BluesKaj dont you have work? lol
<BluesKaj> well some , around the house , but it's raining today ...I'm retired :)
<Gerrit> Where was it again that I can configure firefox to open a link if i middle-click and it is in the clipboard?
<romudog> BluesKaj, Thats great...what are your hobbies? any xp with electronics?
<vendetta_lord> Arwen: What do I have to do now?
<BluesKaj> some with audio , not real heavy stuff but built some kits in my time
<Arwen> vendetta_lord, 'rmmod nvidia'
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm going to restart, brb
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe that will fix my tracker problems
<Arwen> finally, '/etc/init.d/kdm start'
<romudog> BluesKaj heh Im into electronics, What kinda hobbies you have?
<vendetta_lord> ERROR: Module nvidia does not exist in /proc/modules
<Gerrit> I found it.
<Sanne> Gerrit: where? I'm looking.
<BluesKaj> fixed up a couple of old pc's and like I said did some audio kits , romudog
<romudog> BluesKaj lol cool
<vendetta_lord> damn Kubuntu, wooooooork :p
<romudog> it does work :P
<BluesKaj> what about you romudog , i gather yer into electronics somewhat ?
<vendetta_lord> not with me :p
<vendetta_lord> it's kinda euhm.. not booting :p
<romudog> BluesKaj, Yes Alternative Energy, Electronics, RF/Communications, Welding, Building, Fixing...lol Comnputers...Technology.
<BluesKaj> right a true geek , romudog :)
<Arwen> vendetta_lord, that error is ok
<Arwen> it doesn't matter
<vendetta_lord> ow ok
<romudog> BluesKaj, I'm proud of it too :D
<BluesKaj> right on , romudog
<BluesKaj> romudog, I still play drums in a band , have a few local gigs every yr and get together and jam on wknds
<romudog> BluesKaj: Ever thought of recording it?
<vendetta_lord> I typed that ect/init.d/kdm start    ----> bash etc.init.d/kdm: file or map does not exist  (Translated it to english)
<Gerrit> Sanne: about:config middlemouse.contentLoadURL
<Gerrit> Sanne: Apparantly, kubuntu has it turned off by default
<BluesKaj> we have lotta recordings ...just not good enufdf audiowise yet ...still working on our sound system
<romudog> BluesKaj, Good luck. I'm interested in hearing it if you get it all setup :)
<Daisuke_Ido> WELL.
<stan_> hey guys, having some trouble ewith wireless here...
<BluesKaj> we're trying :)
<Daisuke_Ido> that worked well
<stan_> it only works when theres no WEP enabled
<Sanne> Gerrit: ah yes, I remember. I have Firefox from mozilla.org, which has it enabled by default on Linux. Btw, do you know this page? Might interest you: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_:_FAQs_:_About:config_Entries
<stan_> is there a way to fix it or set it up?
<stan_> because i already looked through tons of forum posts and still no joy
<Daisuke_Ido> vendetta_lord: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Daisuke_Ido> slash between etc and init.d
<vendetta_lord> yeah, I did that. typed it wrong on this pc but I typed it right in the terminal
<Daisuke_Ido> did you start out with an ubuntu install and then install kde?
<stan_> anyone?
<vendetta_lord> no
<Daisuke_Ido> stan_: try the other wep mode
<vendetta_lord> ooow yeah
<stan_> Daisule_Ido: which one would that be?
<vendetta_lord> I had windows and ubuntu on my pc.
<Daisuke_Ido> vendetta_lord: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<vendetta_lord> but I deleted both to start with Kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> wep 40/104 bit ascii
<vendetta_lord> command not found
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: this making sense to you?
<stan_> Daisuke_Ido: im gonna try this now, but one question: what difference is it between ascii and hex keys?
<vendetta_lord> maybe it's better to re-install Kubuntu?
<stan_> Daisuke_Ido: i mean my key loks lie this XX-XX-XX-XX-XX
<Arwen> sorry, what?
<Daisuke_Ido> vendetta_lord: that's a last resort :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: apparently it can find neither kdm nor gdm
<stan_> Daisuke_Ido is this hex or ascii?
<Arwen> uh... maybe xdm? lol
<Daisuke_Ido> 10 numeric digits?
<Arwen> stan_, does it have any letters after 'f'?
<Daisuke_Ido> vendetta_lord: bear with me...  sudo apt-get install kdm
<vendetta_lord> ok
<stan_> Arwen: what do you mean? whether there are any letters like K or S?
<vendetta_lord> it said that kdm is already the newest version
<Daisuke_Ido> cd /etc/init.d
<Arwen> vendetta_lord, are you absolutely sure you typed it right?
<Daisuke_Ido> etc not ect, things like that
<Daisuke_Ido> stan_: exactly
<Daisuke_Ido> if not, it's probably hex
<Arwen> holy s*** only 170M swap free eand 50M RAM free!
<vendetta_lord> yeah. I typed it right.
<stan_> Arwen: no, they are only like f,a,c, e...
<Daisuke_Ido> it's hex
<Daisuke_Ido> use that rather than ascii
<Arwen> probably hex, gah, I'm screwed
<romudog> Arwen dw linux is funny about ram
<vendetta_lord> now I'm in /etc/init.d$
<Daisuke_Ido> vendetta_lord: just type kdm
<In[d] y> Ubuntu 7.04. I had it to Roaming Mode, and it found Wireless Networks and it connected to mine. Nice. I changed it to Manual Settings, but they didn't work. So, what's logical? To turn it back to Roaming Mode. I did so. What do we all expect? To find Wireless Networks and connect to mine. But what happened instead? It didn't find any Wireless Network. I would be really glad if someone could explain this.
<romudog> Arwen it uses almost all of it until its needed
<Minataku> ASCII and Hex keys are the same exact thing, except that in an ASCII key, you have half the space but can use ASCII characters
<vendetta_lord> only root wants to run kdm
<Daisuke_Ido> romudog: you're preaching to the choir :P
<Daisuke_Ido> vendetta_lord: then we're good
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo kdm start
<Minataku> The ASCII codes for the characters are then used as the values for the hex key
<vendetta_lord> command not found
<vendetta_lord> ow
<Minataku> Hex being a convienent way to represent 4 bit binary values
<romudog> Daisuke_ldo sorry? I dont understand really... ive heard that term before but i forgot what it means so you can tell me so i dont gotta google define it xD
<vendetta_lord> k
<Arwen> romudog, I'm not a dumbass, I know that ram is used for cache..
<Daisuke_Ido> romudog: you're telling him what he already knows :)
<Arwen> no, I seriously have a process eating 700M
<vendetta_lord> still in /etc/init.d$
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo kdm
<Minataku> Arwen: Find it and zap it then
<Arwen> can't system isu nresponsive
<romudog> Arwen Well excuse me...i was trying to help..maybe ill quit helping :P
<Minataku> Arwen: Ctrl+SysRq+E
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> Alt+SysRq+E
<Arwen> magic sysreq? what's that one do?
<Minataku> Which should terminate everything but init
<Minataku> If that fails, use Alt+SysRq+I
<Minataku> Which sends SIGKILL to all but init
<Daisuke_Ido> romudog: after a little while you learn who the helpers and who the helpees are
<Daisuke_Ido> though sometimes they swap
<Minataku> If _THAT_ fails
<Arwen> Minataku, I can't nuke the system, there's critical documents open..
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: which I am then?
<vendetta_lord> Daisuke_Ido: what do I have to type now?
<Daisuke_Ido> Tm_T: you're the helpER.
<Minataku> Arwen: Well if it's unresponsive then you're pretty much screwed either way, aren't you?
<Daisuke_Ido> vendetta_lord: try just sudo kdm
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: thanks, you did just help me in this issue, that makes your statement false (;
<vendetta_lord> still in /etc/init.d$
<Daisuke_Ido> Tm_T: incorrect, i mentioned that sometimes they swap.  you're a helper that asked a question :P
<Minataku> You can TRY to get to a terminal and fight through
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo kdm restart?
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: bah, I knew you use that hole in the rule
<Minataku> Otherwise, try those, if both fail, use A+SQ+S five times, A+SQ+U, then A+SQ+B
<vendetta_lord> still in /etc/init.d$
<romudog> Daisuke_ldo: Your name is 22222 long xD
<Daisuke_Ido> ctrl-alt-f7
<Minataku> Wait five seconds after each A+SQ+S
<Minataku> This is to ensure that the kernel syncs up
<vendetta_lord> now I have that cursor again
<Daisuke_Ido> k, so that didn't work
<Minataku> Then you unmount/remount read-only and reboot
<Daisuke_Ido> ctrl-alt-f1 to get back where you were
<Daisuke_Ido> this is actually a very good lesson on using VTs :)
<killermach_> how do I change the font style on the desktop icons?
<Minataku> If it all goes as planned, you unmount cleanly and are able to reboot cleanly
<Arwen> ah wait, I finally managed to get it to die...
<Arwen> stupid p7zip..
<vendetta_lord> maybe I better reinstall it, cause I still have to learn for my exams :p
<Minataku> Heh, I can't remember the last time I had anything jam up the whole system
<Minataku> But then I compile my own kernels
<Minataku> Linux Piyoko 2.6.20-Pyocola-i686 #1 PREEMPT Wed Feb 14 22:42:51 EST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Daisuke_Ido> vendetta_lord: it's actually starting to look that way
<vendetta_lord> yeah
<Minataku> That "PREEMPT" is probably what keeps any one process from screwing the whole system
<vendetta_lord> well, I'll reboot with my kubuntu disk then
<ubuntu__> hi
<Arwen> last time I tried to build a kernel it kernel panicked on boot..
<vendetta_lord> start of install kubuntu ^^
<vendetta_lord> Damn, now I have to reorganise all my music, and install all those other programs again :p
<Arwen> you shoulda used a seperate partition for /home :-)
<Arwen> then you'd only have to install the programs again
<vendetta_lord> bwa, it's not really suchs a big deal, it's just music ^^
<vendetta_lord> 5 min. work :p
<Rami_> If i'm installing WINE? does that make my computer open to viruses?
<MaTiAz> no :)
<Rami_> ok:D
<vendetta_lord> omg, my dvd drive is soooo hot :s
<vendetta_lord> that's not normal :D
<BluesKaj> AFAIK Rami_ only if you have a windows partition...then the partition , like any other "windows" is a target
<killermach_> I got it right-click Desktop -> Configure Desktop -> Advanced Options
<Rami_> ok ok ok:D:D
<Arwen> "does installing WINE leave my computer open to viruses"? wtf?
<vendetta_lord> I think my installation is failing :s
<Arwen> vendetta_lord, why?
<vendetta_lord> when he ask for my name and stuff It keeps loading :s
<vendetta_lord> never had that before
<dwidmann_> Arwen: theoretically if you try to run a) a virus or b) internet explorer in wine, well,  what do you think would happen if you ran a virus in some manner or another
<Arwen> dwidmann_, then such virus would f--- up your wine profile and maybe any other directories you have rwx on?
<Arwen> or, more likely, it fails due to a lack of windows-specific functions and makes wine start eating up cpu
<dwidmann_> Arwen, yeah, pretty much what I would think too, though, theoretically it could hit your whole home directory, or worse case any files that you own.
<dwidmann_> *worst case
<Arwen> I suppose if you ran wine as root, lol
<BluesKaj> heh dwidmann_, just as a rest ..i
<dwidmann_> Arwen: yeah, plenty of things out there that fail, though, most viruses are pretty simple, I'm sure at least some could run though
<vendetta_lord> pfff I had enough trouble for today :p
<Arwen> heh
<BluesKaj> I'm runnning adaware in wine
<vendetta_lord> I'll fix it after my exams
<Arwen> I use wine to run cygwin!
* Arwen ducks
<BluesKaj> err test
<dwidmann_> BluesKaj: hahaha, let me know how that works out
<BluesKaj> dwidmann_, it's running :)
* dwidmann_ uses wine to run c&c, and that's about it
* Arwen has ATI, games don't work so no point in wine
* dwidmann_ pities Arwen
<Arwen> I'm getting an nvidia one of these days...
* BluesKaj has ATI also , but not a gamer ...need the windows for document scanning ...kooka and xsane aren't up to snuff I'm afraid
<mentoreee> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> been looking at nividia but not being real educated in the graphics qualities and capabilities dept , I'm not sure what to look for.
<BluesKaj> 3D and DRI of course but ...what else ?
<AaronCampbell> We had like 5 or 6 power outages yesterday...most were handled by my UPS, and the system was shut down fine.  At least one wasn't.  Today, I can't seem to connect to my network.  I can't even ping the router I'm plugged directly in to.  I went through the settings, and it seems right...
<CaBlGuY> !netscape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netscape - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AaronCampbell> I have the right static IP, the right gateway, and the interface shows as enabled.
<Daisuke_Ido> netscape?  are you serious?
<CaBlGuY> don't ask..   :?
<Daisuke_Ido> one of those things...  i completely understand
<BluesKaj> AaronCampbell, I hate to state the obvious , but did you try rebooting the router ?
<CaBlGuY> not one of those things I gotta do by choice...
<Arwen> nutscrape? where? o.O
<AaronCampbell> I did, but everyone else can connect to it fine (including the windows laptop I'm on right now)
<AaronCampbell> Are there any diagnostic apps that can see what's going wrong?  I mean, normally I might trace the route, but I know it doesn't make the first hop, so that's useless
<bestiALE> hi, i'd like to know if there is any OpenGL headers package under Kubuntu, because I can't find it in standard repositories
<nosrednaekim> bestiALE: should be "libgl or something"-dev
<bestiALE> nosrednaekim: tnx, i'm going to try...
<BluesKaj> OpenGL Utility Toolkit-freeglut3 , bestiALE ...there are some others too
<bestiALE> i found libgl1-mesa-dev
<bestiALE> i need it to compile wine
<bestiALE> i mean, i need opengl headers to compile wine
<nosrednaekim> bestiALE: I think that is it.
<Gunner74> AaronCampbell: Dumb Q, but have you tried rebooting the system thats having trouble?
<bestiALE> i'll try both, tnx ;-)
<AaronCampbell> Gunner74, a few times
<nosrednaekim> AaronCampbell: whats the problem?
<AaronCampbell> nosrednaekim: We had like 5 or 6 power outages yesterday...most were handled by my UPS, and the system was shut down fine.  At least one wasn't.  Today, I can't seem to connect to my network.  I can't even ping the router I'm plugged directly in to.  I went through the settings, and it seems right...
<Gunner74> AaronCampbell: was the router hooked up to the UPS?  And have you tried connecting to a different port?
<AaronCampbell> nosrednaekim: I have the right static IP, the right gateway, and the interface shows as enabled.
<AaronCampbell> Gunner74, yes, and yes.  I swapped it with the port this laptop was connected to...the laptop works in it's port, but it doesn't work in the laptops old port
<nosrednaekim> AaronCampbell: did you totally reset the router?
<nosrednaekim> our router was messed up like that... just had to do a completereset
<jeanine> hello... can anyone tell me how to get / install / use ndis wrapper>
<jeanine> ?
<AaronCampbell> nosrednaekim: The router works fine...3 other computers are on the internet using it now.  It's what I'm using right now
<jeanine> can I get it with the console?
<nosrednaekim> AaronCampbell: hmm, this machine you are on... was it plugged into the ethernet when the surges and outages were going on?
<nosrednaekim> jeanine: sure
<AaronCampbell> yes
<nosrednaekim> sorry AaronCampbell, got disconnected, did you say something
<joe4288> hey i cant seem to get w32codecs
<AaronCampbell> I said yes, the laptop and the other desktops were plugged into it at the time
<joe4288> i was wondering if i could use the codecs from my windows machine?
<Gunner74> AaronCampbell: Got an extra nic laying around?  Could be that.
<CraZy675> when I try to run swiftfox I get the error: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<CraZy675> that sounds really bad
<joe4288> does any 1 know if i can use the codecs from my windows machince
<joe4288> i cant seem do download w32codecs
<nosrednaekim> AaronCampbell: shorted NIC?
<nosrednaekim> joe4288: did you use the seveas repo?
<joe4288> nosrednaekim: i put in some repo not sure which 1
<nosrednaekim> !seveas
<joe4288> nosrednaekim: if you could post the repo you got i would use it
<nosrednaekim> !seveas | joe4288
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ubotu> joe4288: please see above
<joe4288> ok
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bonbonthejon> yummy
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, adaware ran the windows partition but froze after trying the ext3 libs
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: hmm, figures it'd crash when it tried to scan that I suppose
<AFaith> hello there my fellows
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, hehe yeah , interesting that it even attempted it.
<AFaith> i've got a problem a couple of days with beryl
<AFaith> anyone knows whats the problem ?
<AFaith> wait a second
<AFaith> to send you a couple of pictures
<AFaith> http://forum.softpedia.com/index.php?showtopic=247049&view=findpost&p=2950999 ---> here it is
<nosrednaekim> loking AFaith
<nosrednaekim> AFaith: you may want to go over to #ubuntu-effects
<Daisuke_Ido> that and i have no desire to register for a forum to look at a screenshot.
<AFaith> ok then nosrednaekim! thanks for the tip:P
<nosrednaekim> AFaith: can't look at them. I'm not a softpedia member
<AFaith> Daisuke_Ido: oh ... i might forgotten that little inconvence
<AaronCampbell> nosrednaekim: I just tried 2 other nics...something is wrong here, because it still doesn't work
<AFaith> gimme a couple of secounds to post them on imageshak
<AFaith> imageshack*
<nosrednaekim> AaronCampbell: did you totally reset the router?
<thev> anyone know what "wrong input (flag != 4) at admin/conf.change.pl line 117, <> line 1234" means when trying to ./configure?
<nosrednaekim> thev: what program?
<Gunner74> nosrednaekim: I don't think it's the router.
<thev> kiomtp
<AaronCampbell> nosrednaekim: I can't...there are 3 other people using it right now.  It works fine for them...so I doubt that's the issue
<nosrednaekim> AaronCampbell: you never know...Like I said b4, ours was acting weird, letting some people use it, some not.
<thev> AaronCampbell: I've seen the same thing on different routers
<thev> they can be strange little beasties
<Gunner74> AaronCampbell: Are you using static ip's?
<AaronCampbell> Gunner74: yes
<thev> nosrednaekim - I'm trying to install KioMTP
<Gunner74> AaronCampbell: Try a different one?
<thev> so I can actually browse the file structure of my Creative Zen
<ubuntu__> hey every body
<AaronCampbell> yeah..I tried 3  .1, .2, and .3
<nosrednaekim> thev: it looks like an error in the makefile
<ubuntu__> new to this ubuntu linux in general
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: ok.
<thev> nosrednaekim - great - anything I can do to fix it?
<thev> or am I screwed
<nosrednaekim> thev: thats a konqueror plugin right?
<nosrednaekim> libMTP doesn't do it for you?
<thev> nosrednaekim: yeah it's supposed to be
<thev> libMTP is installed... but I dunno how to use konqueror with it
<thev> I mean, Amarok works with it fine, but can only see songs
<ubuntu__> what is the easiest distro for an x window user ??
<nosrednaekim> thev: all i've heard about is libMTP and amarok.
<thev> I'm trying to get at the photos
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: kubuntu ;)
<thev> digiKam will read it as well, but ALL of it
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: actually, ubuntu might be easier
<Minataku> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecsu13U5VuI&mode=related&search=
<nosrednaekim> thev: I don't know...
<trakinas> ubuntu__: *ubuntu and kurumin. but kurumin is a brazilian one. if you speak portuguese... =P
<Minataku> Oops, wrong channel
<AaronCampbell> Gunner74, nosrednaekim: I was just able to get the wireless network connected...
<AaronCampbell> Sure feels slow after having gigabit for so long
<nosrednaekim> AaronCampbell: was that not working b4?
<trakinas> thev: in anycase, look into Tux Mobile page
<AaronCampbell> nosrednaekim: hadn't used it...it's been disabled since I got the computer
<Minataku> It's completely safe if you want to see it, though
<thev> nosrednaekim - it's making me crazy.  If digikam can read the whole thing, why can't I just tell it a specific dir to look in?  You can only do that for Mass USB for some reason
<thev> trakinas - tux mobile?
<Minataku> I doubt anyone would really be offended by an EBS test from the 80s
<ubuntu__> thanxs for the help...................jeeeezzzzz
<nosrednaekim> thev: maybe you can.
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: huh?
<trakinas> thev: it is a page about mobile devices on linux.
<thev> trakinas - ok, I'll look, thanks!
<trakinas> thev: you are welcome.
<Gunner74> AaronCampbell: Now that's just annoying.... Don't know why the hard-wire connection isn't working.
<joe4288> does any 1 know how to get the seveas key becayse gpg cant seem to find the server for the key
<nosrednaekim> joe4288: you really don't NEED the key
<trakinas> they have tips there. you will probably find somethings, although if creative zen is compilent with usb mass storage, it should automaticaly be mounted and found. at least, i never had any problems with pen-drives and some mp3 players devices.
<thev> trakinas - it's a MTP device
<thev> that's the problem
<AFaith> nosrednaekim & Daisuke_Ido : tell me if you can access this picture : http://www.flickr.com/photos/45051637@N00/570003148/
<joe4288> nosrednaekim: yea but i dont like to see error messages
<thev> if it was mass storage, no problem
<joe4288> nosrednaekim: im going to try wget
<trakinas> that makes me sad too. :/
<trakinas> i was considering by one. heeh
<thev> it's a great player
<Gunner74> AaronCampbell: Is this a laptop?
<thev> if you run windows :p
<trakinas> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> yes
<trakinas> so im, again, considering buy cowon iaudio... it plays ape files, flac, ogg..
<AaronCampbell> Gunner74: no
<thev> I think complete support is pretty close though, like I said before Amarok has no issues transferring music to and from
<thev> but it's the photos I want to access
<trakinas> yep. i read some of your msgs. =P
<thev> because it does USB host, and I can upload my DSLR shots in the field to it
<Daisuke_Ido> picked up a sandisk sansa e260, definitely worth it, MSC and MTP modes :)
<thev> yeah I needed something that did USB host too
<Daisuke_Ido> AFaith: that happens, some of the themes are screwed up
<stan_> ok, following problem: after restart i loose the internet connection... only if i go to k > system settings > network settings, select the device, disable it and then enable it again, i have my connection back. im using wireless... any clues?..
<AFaith> Daisuke_Ido: it happened oth in pclos & ubunu 7.04 & 6.10 and it also happened with to a couple of friends
<thev> stan - yeah I was having that issue too
<thev> are you using NDISWrapper with a broadcom card?
<stan_> anyone? ive struggling with this the whole day already... :((
<stan_> thev: no
<Daisuke_Ido> AFaith: happened to me too, it's not a huge deal
<stan_> thev: what is it?
<thev> what kind of wireless card do you have?
<AFaith> Daisuke_Ido: what should i do ?
<stan_> thev: its intel something, where can i check it out exactly?
<Assid> heya
<thev> stan: if it's Intel then I can't help you, your problem is probably different from mine
<stan_> mm
<stan_> i see
<stan_> thanks anyway
<Assid> heya
<Assid> can someone help me with this.. i keep running into the fonts behaving a little odd
<Assid> i've enabled anti aliasing and subpixel
<Assid> it works somewhat.. but still acting strange
<trakinas> Assid: lcd monitor?
<joe4288> hi im having trouble here
<joe4288> i install the seveas repo
<Assid> trakinas, yessir
<joe4288> but i cant seem to use there packages
<Gerrit> hello world
<joe4288> i type w32codec and its says another package talks about it but its not there
<trakinas> Assid: i read once something about which fonts are great for lcd. cant remember right now where. :/
<joe4288> i put the repo in /etc/apt/sources.list did i do something wrong?
<trakinas> paste-bin your sources in  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<trakinas> i will read it asap. in the meanwhile, someone can help you. Lunch time now. =P
* trakinas is lunching
<joe4288> trakinas:
<joe4288> trakinas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26280/
<qmr> How do I have konq. remember passwords without using kde wallet ?
<BluesKaj> joe4288, have you done a 'sudo apt-get update' , since you added the repos ?
<joe4288> lol of course
<Gunner74> AaronCampbell: Sorry, I can't think of anything else to help.
<BluesKaj> well, I had to ask :)
<thev> joe4288 - I don't see the seveas repos in the sources list
<joe4288> np
<joe4288> its the playboymansion 1
<BluesKaj> it's not there
<joe4288> the american 1 didnt work so i had to put in the uk 1
<thev> All I see are the standard repos
<BluesKaj> joe4288,did you click 'save' after adding the repos to the sources list ?
<joe4288> opps forgot to post it
<joe4288> lol
<joe4288> no just when i copyed it i didnt scroll down
<BluesKaj> I ahad to ask that too
<Assid> okay gonna try something
<joe4288> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26282/ there you go
<joe4288> you guys take a look at it?
<AaronCampbell> Thanks Gunner74 ...I remember having some sort of issue with this when I installed the feisty beta (wireless worked, but wired didn't).
<aaroncampbell_> Of course, at that time, everyone in the +1 channel knew exactly what I was talking about...
<BluesKaj> joe4288, try this repos site ,i know you can get the w32codecs there : http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<joe4288> lol another repo to add
<BluesKaj> seveas seems not to be working ATM
<joe4288> well i dont know ill add this 1 and see what happens
<qmr> How do I have konq. remember passwords without using kde wallet ?
<joe4288> BluesKaj: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26284/
<joe4288> BluesKaj: youd take a look
<joe4288> ok guys heres my problem no matter what repo i add to sources.list they dont work
<joe4288> i can apt-get update them
<joe4288> and they show up but i cant seem to get any packages from them
<joe4288> any ideas any 1?
<Tm_T> joe4288: how about telling exact error?
<Tm_T> joe4288: and use pastebin for larger texts
<joe4288> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26284/
<qmr> gmail doesn't work in konq.!  help?  it shows a lot of mail looking text, but it's not formatted right, and is all one long runon line
<joe4288> Tm_T: so any ideas?
<savetheWorld> qmr - I reccomend firefox
<alesan> hi I am watching the log in /var/log/messages and I see there is a kind of timestamp in earch line that looks like this:
<Tm_T> qmr: hum?
<alesan> <1182271505395>
<qmr> firefox launches too slow though
<alesan> what exactly is that?
<Tm_T> qmr: works well here
<savetheWorld> alsmy guess would be an epoch timestamp
<Komsip> qmr: it will work right if you set konq to identify as firefox
<alesan> how do I create such timestamp?
<Komsip> at least for me
<savetheWorld> alesan:  guess would be an epoch timestamp
<Tm_T> joe4288: have you run apt-get update?
<alesan> save, the number of secodns since 1970-01-01?
<savetheWorld> alesan: see the date command
<Tm_T> joe4288: please give full output of it to me (:
<alesan> thanks
<joe4288> Tm_T: sure np
<zoohouse> How do I see which mods are running?
<Tm_T> zoohouse: pardon?
<joe4444> anyone know about setting up TwinView for dual displays in Feisty?
<Gunner74> zoohouse: Mods????
<joe4288> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26289/
<zoohouse> modules
<zoohouse> Im not sure if im spelling it correctly..
<Tm_T> zoohouse: you mean kernel modules?
<zoohouse> Tm_T: yea
<Tm_T> zoohouse: lsmod perhaps
<Tm_T> joe4288: interesting
<zoohouse> thank you
<joe4288> Tm_T: see what i mean its there in the soucre.list it updates but i cant seem to use the packages from those websites
<joe4288> Tm_T: i even get there gpg keys
<Tm_T> joe4288: apt-cache search 32codecs ?
<joe4288> nothing
<Tm_T> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: Win32 codec binaries. In component extras, is optional. Version 20061022-1~seveas1 (feisty-seveas), package size 13920 kB, installed size 33580 kB (Only available for i386)
<Tm_T> humm
<joe4288> so your saying that i cant download it because im using amd64 not i386?
<Tm_T> well exactly
<joe4288> ROFLMAO!!!!!!!
<Tm_T> I wonder why that didn't come to my mind
<jhutchins_lt> joe4288: You would need win64codecs
<Tm_T> !info w64codecs
<joe4288> ill try it
<ubotu> Package w64codecs does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Tm_T> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Tm_T> hah
<jhutchins_lt> I don't believe they exist.
<joe4288> well what do you know w64codecs works LOL!!!!
<jhutchins_lt> !find w64codecs
<Tm_T> joe4288: well because those would be built to 64 bit system
<ubotu> Package/file w64codecs does not exist in feisty
<Tm_T> joe4288: blame MS or whatever, actually, blame yourself (:
<joe4288> look please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26292/
<jhutchins_lt> joe4288: Did you find them somewhere?
<Tm_T> glad I don't have to worry that
<joe4288> lol i cant belive no 1 thought about me being on 64 bit not 32 lol
<joe4288> dam 64 bit causes so much trouble
<jhutchins_lt> 'mazing.  They keep working on this stuff and making progress.
<jhutchins_lt> joe4288: I know that several months ago there wasn't any such thing.
<Tm_T> joe4288: well, I don't have any 64 bit hardware
<joe4288> yea so if you guys hear any 1 haveing trouble let them know w64codecs
<jhutchins_lt> Some of the players like mplayer have stopped using seperate codecs and include their own demux support.
<joe4288> well when i built this comp it was the cheapest processor and board i could get
<jhutchins_lt> That's what I had heard was working, but good to know they've got the codecs now.
<joe4288> amd64 4000
<joe4288> it quick runs great
<Tm_T> joe4288: heh, well, my newest hardware is from 2004 or so
<joe4288> (dont have 64 bit windoes so im using 32bit windows)
<joe4288> well my old comp was from 02 but that damned dell blow up
<joe4288> well thanks every 1 im off
<alesan> is there a way to tell syslog to log the messages from a particular process in a separate file?
<alesan> I'm running a weather station software and I'd like to keep the logs separated from the system
<jhutchins_lt> alesan: That should be something you can configure within the weather station software.
<alesan> from what I understand of the syslog system that should be the sys daemon to take care which file he writes what
<jhutchins_lt> alesan: At worst it would mean modifying the source code and recompiling, but it might also be a compile time switch.
<alesan> I could modify the weather station software but I somewhat doubt I can solve from there
<Arwen> DAMN IT
<sivaji> hi
<jhutchins_lt> Arwen: You're scaring the children.
<Arwen> sorry
<Arwen> just that I realized how many things I have to manually compile since I installed an svn ffmpeg..
<jhutchins_lt> Arwen: Heh.  No batch file supplied, eh?
<Arwen> heh, dependencies :-\
<Arwen> time to recompile mplayer, vlc, and transcode
<sivaji> hi
<DarlMcBride> Hello, I am Darl McBride.
<Arwen> yes, we figured that
<jhutchins_lt> alesan: It depends on what level/channel of the syslog daemon the program is writing.
<Arwen> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> ...
<Tm_T> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<savetheWorld> !mutt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mutt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> Arwen: muhahaha
<Arwen> Hello, world!
<Arwen> hah, beat that
<jhutchins_lt> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Arwen> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Arwen> ..where's the abuse factoid?
<Tm_T> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Tm_T> Arwen: fine now?
<Arwen> yeah
<DarlMcBride> I'm here because #ubuntu banned me. Those ops have no sense of humor.
<Arwen> haha
<Arwen> same here, actually :-)
<sivaji> <Arwen>  u gone mad
<jhutchins_lt> DarlMcBride: Pretty much the same ops.
<Arwen> na, Seveas just likes to hold personal grudges... I've been banned for a year now
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<DarlMcBride> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> using the name "darl mcbride" certainly isn't going to win you any friends :D
<alesan> jhutchins_lt, tha syslog call in C should be "syslog" right? I can't grep it in the source
<alesan> who is darl mcbride?
<DarlMcBride> Well, in #ubuntu I was warning users that they could be sued because Mark Shuttleworth is refusing to partner with Microsoft. Hardly trolling.
<DarlMcBride> mc44 had no sense of humor.
<Arwen> hah
<Tm_T> DarlMcBride: if you have issues with ops, hit #ubuntu-ops but not here thanks
<Arwen> of course, since #ubuntu-ops is run by the ops, going there won't solve anything
<DarlMcBride> I'l try it.
<Tm_T> only way to solve it
<Tm_T> this is not the place for that
<DarlMcBride> Maybe I can tell them about RMS.
<Arwen> DarlMcBride, your IP address is 66.243.207.242! We're coming to find you!
<beardbar> i am trying to install programs with adept installer, fresh install of kubuntu, but everything no installed is grayed out and not clickable, how can i fix?
<Arwen> beardbar, I'm not too familiar with adept, can you give me a screenshot?
<Gunner74> beardbar: Have you tried right-clicking?
<beardbar> arwen: ill try to get a screenshot to you
<beardbar> gunner: yes, nothing comes up
<vlad88> beardbar. did you click on the "ignore" button when opening Adept?
<kotelo> :O!
<banksey> Hi all, Does Kubuntu come with Cedgea?
<Arwen> banksey, no. And it never will.
<beardbar> vlad: no i typed in my root pw and hit ok
<kouji> hello how do I install kubuntu in ubuntu without the kde apps showing in gnome menu and vice versa?
<banksey> @Arwen, LOL Kk, Jus gonna have to bye it then, Ty :)
<Arwen> kouji, you don't.
<Arwen> !lol | banksey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> ...
<Tm_T> banksey: you can always install Cedega separately
<kotelo> i just come to this channel to say what i love debian and i am using kubuntu only for the buttons and headphones of my notebook, in my desktop i use debian :)
<Arwen> !u | banksey
<kotelo> xD
<ubotu> banksey: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<kotelo> sorry
<kotelo> xD
<kotelo> cya
<Tm_T> Arwen: please, that's not useful anymore
<Arwen> hmm?
<Dr_willis> heh.
<Tm_T> abusing bot all the time
<kotelo> i just come to this channel to say what i love debian and i am using kubuntu only for the buttons and headphones of my notebook, in my desktop i use debian :)
<Arwen> kotelo, we already heard you. But that's nice.
* dwidmann gives ubotu a bandaid
<savetheWorld> Arwen: also I have to disagree with u about that issue. :-)
<dwidmann> poor poor abused bot :P
<Arwen> dwidmann, child protective services time?
* Arwen ducks
<vlad88> beardbar: is Adept fully loaded?, it takes a while on loading the app database...
<Arwen> beardbar, and did you hit the "update" button yet?
<Arwen> the first time it loads it should be nice and useless
<beardbar> vlad: im pretty sure it is
<beardbar> arwen: wheres the update button?
<Gunner74> beardbar: new install?
<Arwen> never mind, I must not know what I'm talking about.
<beardbar> gunner: yes
<colonia> Can I share files and printers with a windows system?
<colonia> I mean, a windows system letting me use there files
<jhutchins_lt> I think a limited use of IM slang works here, but it is an international channel, and communicating clearly does make a difference in how seriously you'll be taken.
<kouji> how can I replace the default iconset with a new one? I've changed icon sets but some of them still remain
<jhutchins_lt> colonia: Yes, it may be easiest to use samba for it.
<vlad88> beardbar: there was no warning about other app blocking the database?
<beardbar> vlad: im going to restart here but no, basically i click on the add/remove programs from the menu, it asks me to run as root i type in my password: adept loads no other warnings, but i cannot install anything new, everything is grayed out accept those programs that are installed
<jhutchins_lt> colonia: There's probably something on the wiki about it...
<vlad88> beardbar: the update button Arwen talks about is the first on the left,(the one which looks like the refresh button in browsers)
<colonia> thanks, Im going to read a bit
<beardbar> vlad: thats adept package manager isnt it?
<DarlMcBride> Quitting...
<kouji> Hello how can I make Nautilus like frame surround the picture thumbnails in konq?
<Daisuke_Ido> why would you want to?
<kouji> it looks so much better
<jhutchins_lt> colonia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<timmay> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<fusiogen> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fusiogen> yeah
<vlad88> beardbar: yes.
<Gunner74> beardbar: try using <system> adept from the menu instead of <add/remove programs>
<colonia> Thanks, jhutchins_lt
<Daisuke_Ido> kouji: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-8.0-Manual/getting-started-guide/figs/images/nautilus1.png
<Daisuke_Ido> like that?
<Gunner74> beardbar: I've never tried the <add/remove> , I just go to adept directly.
<kouji> correct....thats an older version of nautilus I believe, the new one looks so much better :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not sure you can, actually
<Daisuke_Ido> i've seen no settings to configure how it deals with thumbnails except for size
<kouji> I guess so, though I've seen it done in some screenshots over at kde look....perhaps its a hack of some sort
<kouji> thanks for your assistance
<jhutchins_lt> Might be buried deep in styles, decorations, widgets, etc/
<jhutchins_lt> kouji: Someone in #kde might know/
* jhutchins_lt recalibrates his period key...
<epimeth> how would I rename all *.html to just * ?
<epimeth> I tried $rename .html '' *
<epimeth> but I get a syntax error
<killto> has anyone successfully installed a mobility radeon x700 an a laptop (FSC Amilo 1667G)
<alesan> kubuntu has syslog or syslog-ng ???
<vlad88> alesan: there's Ksystemlog
<alesan> vlad88, syslogd -v gives 1.4.1
<amnesiac_> hai folks whats up ??
<fredrik_> this is funny.. i just installed kubuntu but to become root through su needs a password and I have not set one?
<vlad88> fredrik_:
<fredrik_> no pass seem to work :P
<vlad88> why you need su if you have sudo?
<fredrik_> true. so sudo will work?
<vlad88> fredrik_:  you can set the root password with "sudo passwd root"
<fredrik_> perfect
<amnesiac_> sudo passwd root dude
<fredrik_> i like to work as root :-)
<amnesiac_> never work in he root
<amnesiac_> very dangerous
<amnesiac_> you need the auth as safety
<zenco> hi
<fredrik_> :)
<amnesiac_> i hack your debian in about " min with ssh when you work in the root
<amnesiac_> so not safe
<fredrik_> no way
<fredrik_> how could it be that easy?
<landley> Is anybody else having the problem that Konqueror's "tab scroll left" button is  NOP?
<landley> The "scroll tabs right" button works fine, but they won't go back left unless I close tabs.
<epimeth> how would I rename all *.html to just * ?
<epimeth> I tried $rename .html '' *
<epimeth> but I get a syntax error
<amnesiac_> when ther is no password for the kernel ther is nothing to crack .that easy thus
<landley> Can anyone else scroll konqueror tabs to the left?
<amnesiac_> when your working under a suid hackers need the famous rootkit to make entry in the root
<landley> (Is there a key sequence or something, for when the button doesn't work?)
<landley> Ah, mouse wheel!
<landley> Ok, I have a workaround.  It's still a nasty bug which should be fixed, though.
<fredrik_> but actually i don't have anything to loose :)
<amnesiac_> then you have nothing to fear only your privacy fredrik
<amnesiac_> hai greg
<snake> hallo
<greg_g> hello?
<greg_g> forgive me if I know your nickname
<amnesiac_> hai snake
<Grant> uh, how do I fix the Java issue with Beryl? the windows are blank
<CJari> hi, I started of from 7.04 CD but it doesnt detect the wireless atheros networking card
<zipper> Can anyone recommend an alternative to KTorrent?
<nelson_> why are you looking for an alternative to ktorrent?
<Grant> Azereus
<zipper> azereus is bloated
<zipper> nelson_, ktorrent crashes too often
<trakinas> zipper: i used to like bittorrent default gtk client. simple and stable.
<zipper> i'll have a look, thanks
<SQUALL2> hi .i am new in this channel .can any1 tell me what this channel deal with?
<greg_g> as in the topic: Kubuntu Support Channel
<SQUALL2> hasan2.are u arabic? if i may ask?
<greg_g> this channel seems really quiet for some reason
<SQUALL2> i agree
<nosrednaekim> cause there is no one looking for help.
<nosrednaekim> SQUALL2: do you use Linux?
<SQUALL2> no .im not i use windows
<nosrednaekim> SQUALL2: are you interested in Linux?
<SQUALL2> well .may be .but i cant use it
<CJari> what shoud I do when the 7.04 doesn't automatically configure my wireless network card?
<nosrednaekim> CJari: configure it manually ;)
<CJari> is there a way to find out why the interface is not created, why the drivers are not loaded?
<nosrednaekim> CJari: what is your wireless CHIPSET?
<nosrednaekim> sorry.. caps
<CJari> nosrednaekim : the manual configuration thing doesnt show the card...
<SQUALL2> 
<nosrednaekim> CJari: I mean manual as in command line :)
<CJari> nosrednaekim : I think it's atheros, unless that's just the manufactor
<nosrednaekim> CJari: no, thats a chipset manufacturer
<BluesKaj> !wirelss | CJari
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wirelss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amnesiac__> atheros is a prismchip i believe
<BluesKaj> !wireless | CJari
<ubotu> CJari: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nosrednaekim> CJari: run "ifconfig" and see if it gives you anything other than eth0 and lo
<nosrednaekim> amnesiac__: no, its its own chipset
<SQUALL2> hasan2?
<amnesiac__> you need ralink workaround to get it working
<BluesKaj> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> amnesiac__: no you don't!
<CJari> thank you, I have to continue from here tomorrow
<SQUALL2> hasan2
<amnesiac__> google 2 rtx00 wikipedia for wireless drivers
<nosrednaekim> amnesiac__: do you mean working with network manager? or do you mean working with linux?
<amnesiac__> i thin kyou need the rt2400 driver from rt
<amnesiac__> rtx00
<nosrednaekim> amnesiac__: no, atheros is covered by the madwifi driver
<amnesiac__> ya right  my fault madwifi
<amnesiac__> then ther is no problem i thing support madwifi is very trong
<amnesiac__> strong
<nosrednaekim> amnesiac__: yeah, its pretty good as long as you don't have a AR5005G
<nosrednaekim> (which is what I have)
<CJari> thanks everyone
<amnesiac__> hahaha i first look at the hardware that debian likes and then i buy it hihihi
<CJari> btw, my CD drive is really slow, is it some way to use cache or something?
<nosrednaekim> CJari: did you figure it out?
<CJari> nosrednaekim : not yet, just going through the docs
<nosrednaekim> CJari: you on the liveCD?
<CJari> nosrednaekim : well I have the desktop CD, which I thought was the only one
<nosrednaekim> CJari: but you're running off the cd? right now?
<CJari> nosrednaekim : not right now, its just slow and its on other PC
<notlabled> As of default here, knetworkmanager is started because its never closed, and still in my session when i log off. Id like the manager to start before every other program in my session needing network, if i add it to ~/.kde/Autostart/ would it start before the session managed programs?
<CJari> *so slow
<nosrednaekim> CJari: ah ok.
<amnesiac__> greetz to all over and out for now ---gone to eat
<BluesKaj> notlabled, I think knetwormanager is on autostart by default and starts before your sessions
<K-Ryan> Hey guys my friend can't remember his password on Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> I've got him booted on his Live CD right now
<K-Ryan> How can we get/change his pass?
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: easy, chroot into the linux partition
<K-Ryan> Umm?
<notlabled> BluesKaj: it doesnt here, kopete always starts before knetworkmanager im afraid. And kopete throws out a few annoying popup error msgs when starting without network
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: ok, what partition is his linux install on?
<K-Ryan> Hold on I don't deal with his laptop often.
<emanuele> dsf
<emanuele> xcx
<Solifugus> Has anyone else experienced various white areas colros throughout the desktop and apps changing to vertical, baby-blue stripes periodically?
<Solifugus> I want to know if this is a software or hardware problem..
<Solifugus> (without re-installing)
<nosrednaekim> Solifugus: your monitor cable plugged in al the way?
<Solifugus> It's a laptop
<nosrednaekim> Solifugus: sounds like hardware.
<Solifugus> Or an issue with X.. maybe..
<nosrednaekim> which really sucks on an laptop.
<nosrednaekim> not individual apps... not randomly..
<Taringa> hello
<nostferka> running gaim shuts down after several seconds...
<Solifugus> it's only 6 mos old.. but i don't want to loose it for a week, getting repaired
<Taringa> cant install kubuntu feisty
<nosrednaekim> Solifugus: so does it happen over the whole desktop.just over certain apps?
<Taringa> -ve been triying all the morning
<nosrednaekim> nostferka: yeah, does that for me too soemtimes
<nosrednaekim> Taringa: what does it stall on?
<Solifugus> nosrednaekim: over the whole desktop.. including Windows XP running in VMware..
<Taringa> i downloaded the alternat
<nosrednaekim> Solifugus: never over individual apps?
<Solifugus> nosrednaekim: universal over everything when it kicks in
<Taringa> y installs the sistem and it stops in 83%, in the part of installin the nucleo
<K-Ryan> nosrednaekim: /dev/hda3
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: mount that..
<Solifugus> nosrednaekim: I could try a virtual console to test wether its X..
<nosrednaekim> Solifugus: yeah..
<K-Ryan> its not in fstab
<K-Ryan> do i have to put it in there? because thats a pain in the neck =/
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: no...
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: "sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt"
<nosrednaekim> then "cd mount"
<nosrednaekim> sorry,, "cd /mnt"
<Taringa> what can i do?
<nosrednaekim> Taringa: does the alternate installer fail as well?
<Taringa> yes
<K-Ryan> Ok, now how would I go about changing his pass/find it?
<Taringa> the livecd fails in the formating part
<Taringa> and the alternta fails while installing the kernel
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: ok whoops... do a "cd /"
<nosrednaekim> then a "sudo chroot /mnt"
<nosrednaekim> now do not close that terminal
<unknown> hello, is this normal not to have orthographical correction on konversation?
<nosrednaekim> estebanbianchi: oh I recognize your name now..
<nosrednaekim> estebanbianchi: try a different distribution.
<nosrednaekim> like PClinuxOS
<estebanbianchi> but i cant download
<estebanbianchi> -cause i have no OS in mi pc
<nosrednaekim> estebanbianchi: oh wait, you are trying to install 5.10 aren't you?
<estebanbianchi> no 7.04
<savetheWorld> Hi all, How do you set hostname on kubuntu (so sendmail is happy) ?
<nosrednaekim> estebanbianchi: find someone who does have an os and get them to DL it for you.
<estebanbianchi> yes thats good
<nosrednaekim> get them to DL PClinuxOS.... maybe SUSE.
<estebanbianchi> the only chance i have is to install the oldo 5.10 to download another distro
<K-Ryan> nosrednaekim: Anything?
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: oh sorry.. you ran that chroot command?
<K-Ryan> Yeap
<nosrednaekim> kinda busy here.. i'm sorry. :)
<K-Ryan> It's ok
<K-Ryan> Just making sure you didn't forget about me
<nosrednaekim> ok, now run "passwd <his username>"
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: smart... err... APT!
<nosrednaekim> :)
<K-Ryan> Wha?
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: NM..
<sivaji_> hello
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: sorry, that passwd command was intended for you
<nosrednaekim> hello
<K-Ryan> I know
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: ok, you're done!
<nosrednaekim> exit
<K-Ryan> Yeah I'm restarting his comp to check now
<K-Ryan> Thanks
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: that CHroot command is amazing... never forget it!
<K-Ryan> I don't plan on it =)
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: you can apt-get... do anything from there.
<intelikey> i still haven't discovered why i get that one error message in my boot up text  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37527  line 9
<unknown> i try again, is this normal not to have orthographical correction on konversation?
<nosrednaekim> you are basically running that installation with the liveCD kernel
<banksey> Hey guys, I just installed rar, But its not giving me a option to extract using it? Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> unknown: what is that?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: wow.. thats odd..
<rathel> I forget which file do I edit to switch to the text based login? OR Could someone tell me how I can make the login screen smaller?, It's to big for my monitor.
<nosrednaekim> rathel: ctrl+alt+f2
<unknown> nosrednaekim look here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konversation
<K-Ryan> Okay guys, new problem.
<K-Ryan> When booting Kubuntu on his laptop, it seems to freeze at the kubuntu logo
<Karti> savetheWorld: To change hostname its as simple as sudo hostname callMeBob
<teezett> has someone experience with NFS?
<intelikey> rathel you remove  'S???dm ' symlink from /etc/rc2.d/  on sysVinit ubuntu    on upstart systems idk.
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: alt+f2
<savetheWorld> Karti: Thank you.  I'm actually asking about how you set it permanently so it is set correctly at boot time?
<K-Ryan> chris-laptop login:
<nosrednaekim> unknown: yeah....?
<teezett> i get "not a directory" error messages on the nfs-client
<K-Ryan> there seems to be no gui for logging in
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: can you log in from there?
<K-Ryan> well i put in the temporary password
<michal_> elo
<K-Ryan> oh, hold on a sec...
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: and...
<K-Ryan> it went to the command line
<K-Ryan> no desktop though =/
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: ok, do "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<kristina_> hi, is there a way to convert a pdf to many jpgs?
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: you didn't do anything else in that CHroot did you? besides the changing password?
<K-Ryan> "stopping K Display Manager: kdm."
<K-Ryan> "Starting " " " " "
<K-Ryan> I did nothing else
<K-Ryan> at all
<nosrednaekim> pop you back to the command line?
<nosrednaekim> I mean, it completed?
<K-Ryan> Yes
<nosrednaekim> ctrl+alt+f7
<K-Ryan> Nothing's happening
<nosrednaekim> blinking cursor?
* intelikey smells beryl and propritary vidio drivers
* nosrednaekim wonders what they smell like
<K-Ryan> command line with the thing after word
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: ok, back to ctrl+f2
<K-Ryan> That didn't make any sense...
<nosrednaekim> ctrl+alt+f2
<K-Ryan> Blinking underscore after $
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: wha...
<K-Ryan> ctrl+f2 = nada
<rathel> Speaking of beryl.. Will I be able to get it to work with my 9700 Pro? lol
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, they smell like whistling in the dark
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: ctrl+alt+f2 sorry
<K-Ryan> (I'm still at the command line)
<intelikey> BluesKaj much so
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: ok, somethings screwy with his install...
<minty> hey guys any1 use limewire?
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: might want to back up all his files quick.
<nosrednaekim> before continuing
<K-Ryan> He doesn't have anything on the linux partition
<m-lund> Anyone here, who have experienced kvm being very unstable running with hardware accelleration under Ubuntu 7.04?
<K-Ryan> Just Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: ok, then run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<nosrednaekim> and then "startx"
<intelikey> minty !1 will answer unless U use words in place of code...
<nosrednaekim> m-lund: doesn't run at all for me
<m-lund> I have installed a 7.04 from CD in a virtual machine, and it keeps crashing - not the same problem with qemu though.
<BluesKaj> minty, I tried frostwire for about 5mins , the limewire linux version
<minty> hello guys does can anyone help me setting up my limwire
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: !1...lol
<BluesKaj> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<intelikey> nosrednaekim reply to any1 you know
<BluesKaj> i am not just any1
<nosrednaekim> i'm some1
<intelikey> ok every1 be haeve now
<BluesKaj> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<MaTiAz> :D
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: what happens with a startx?
<nosrednaekim> haha
<K-Ryan> Well it kind of restarted so one sec
* BluesKaj waits for flames
<chris_scum> hey you
<chris_scum> hi
<MaTiAz> My eyes are burning now that I had to boot into Windows, putty is so cruel looking when compared to Konsole with antialiased fonts and a nice flame background
<MaTiAz> :\
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: it what?
<intelikey> hay ewe
<chris_scum> i got some trobles with amarok
<chris_scum> little ones ;)
<K-Ryan> Hold on I put in startx
<K-Ryan> xinit:   No such process (errno 3):   Server error.
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: you have to stop kdm first.
<K-Ryan> that command was?
<nosrednaekim> "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<intelikey> chris_scum spell it out
<BluesKaj> chris_scum, what troubles ?
<chris_scum> with the tags and the covers y'know
<K-Ryan> It put me at the Kubuntu logo
<chris_scum> amazon works bad!
<chris_scum> and i didnt find how to manage them from music brainz
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: startx did?
<intelikey> K-Ryan you can switch back to the console and see the error messages
<K-Ryan> the kdm stop did
<K-Ryan> I'm back there, let me put in startx
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: oh yeah, thats ok
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: of startx crashes, try to get us the last couple a lines
<K-Ryan> Same xinit: No such process
<minty> now what do i do
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: you sir, have a messed up system.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<K-Ryan> Should I reinstall Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: any clue what your freind was doing before he lost is password?
<intelikey> who's helping minty with limewire ?
<K-Ryan> I don't think he really did anything with it
<minty> when i got frost wire wot do i do with binary file?
<K-Ryan> After we tried to upgrade him to edgy it didn't really work
<intelikey> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: hmm... well something got messed up.
<K-Ryan> So I'm just going to do a reinstall.
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: yeah.
<intelikey> minty  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<BluesKaj> intelikey, i told him about frostwire
<intelikey> BluesKaj ok he/she was asking for more info  maybe you can help there
<minty> ya it seys bout the deb file but i cn save it
<minty> cant*
<banksey_> Hey guys, I jus installed RAR from Adept, And its not giving me the option to extract with it, Any one got any suggestions, Would be much apprcaiated
<GameJunkieJim> Hello everyone
<GameJunkieJim> Can someone help me if I screwed up something in automatix2?
<nosrednaekim> GameJunkieJim: not really.
<intelikey> banksey_ you can right click and select unrar as the app to open it with ?     note you may need both rar and unrar  (i sujest the free versions)
<GameJunkieJim> Oh well.
<nosrednaekim> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<intelikey> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<nosrednaekim> GameJunkieJim: what exactly did you do (no garuntee's that is fixable)
<GameJunkieJim> I tried to install vmware before I had a valid serial
<nosrednaekim> GameJunkieJim: you can always go to #automatix
<BluesKaj> intelikey, minty , not really ...i used for about 5 mins and dumped it cuz it didn't work for me ...nothing but porn when i entered song titles
<minty> ANY suggestions bluekaj
<GameJunkieJim> I just want it to stop trying to install it
<BluesKaj> not that I'm against porn now and then :)
<minty> :D
<fusiogen> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<intelikey> BluesKaj but that makes you the expert here.  i've not seen it.
<nosrednaekim> GameJunkieJim: "sudo killall automatix2
<BluesKaj> minty,what form/file type  is the download ?
<BluesKaj> the frostwire app itself
<minty> preferably  mp3
<GameJunkieJim> Thanks nosred
<nosrednaekim> GameJunkieJim: that do it?
<GameJunkieJim> gonna try
<minty> like limewire had a choice on windows like audio and video
<nosrednaekim> GameJunkieJim: you can get vmware from the official repositories, no need for automatix
<GameJunkieJim> Alright
<minty> ooops
<GameJunkieJim> The serial kinda borked it up
<minty> ****
<minty> sorry
<minty> erm
<GameJunkieJim> It keeps trying to bridge a connection
<nosrednaekim> that command didn't do anything?
<GameJunkieJim> Not sure
<GameJunkieJim> Haven't restarted it yet
<nosrednaekim> oh... so it stopped it?
<GameJunkieJim> I'm going to go to the package manager and hopefully install from there first
<nosrednaekim> GameJunkieJim: yeah.. good idea.
<GameJunkieJim> Then hopefully it'll be all done
* intelikey should install automatix3,  he likes breaking things...
<minty> blues kaj do i wna down load the tarball 1
<GameJunkieJim> I'm gonna try to restart it and hope that cures my woes
<BluesKaj> no minty, down load it from here http://www.frostwire.com/
<minty> ya thats wot im doing
<BluesKaj> the .deb file minty
<intelikey> bash: man: command not found
<intelikey> guess i need to install man
<BluesKaj> ok minty , find the file , right click, and choose 'kubuntu package menu', install package
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: haha you don't have MAN?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i don't even have a web browser installed
* intelikey does wget | less
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: wow... old hardware?
<intelikey> old habits
<intelikey> :)
* nosrednaekim shakes head
<intelikey> yeah old hardware too but that's not why
<n8k99> diehard3
<Lars_G> Say do you think it'd be possible to move feisty to qt 4.3 without recompiling the whole system?
<Minataku> Lars_G: With Kubuntu? No.
<Lars_G> sigh
<Minataku> No major changes are possible without breaking EVERYTHING.
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i did this as root    " for q in `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do apt-get -y --purge remove $q ;done "     and went to bed.   cleaned the system out nicely  :)
<Minataku> It's the price of simplicity
<Lars_G> I wonder if I should move my workstation to gutsy
<Minataku> Perhaps you should use a more advanced distro?
* n8k99 suggests gentoo
* Minataku nods
* nosrednaekim braces for the G-word
<intelikey> no un-need/wanted/used junk apps lying around now.
<Minataku> That would be the only suggestion
<Lars_G> Minataku: I wanted to move to Arch, but I was wary of the whole backup and reinstall process. I have too much data to backup
<chris_scum> what to do with bin files
<Minataku> Lars_G: You better back them up anyway
<Lars_G> Minataku: you know. you're right.
<nosrednaekim> Lars_G: besides, Lars_Gkde3 can't use qt4
<Minataku> :3
<Lars_G> ...
<Lars_G> OH FU... I forgot I'm using kde3!! dogh
<Lars_G> doh
<Lars_G> Doooohhhh
<nosrednaekim> heh
<Lars_G> Nevermind me
<Lars_G> doh
<intelikey> !enter
* n8k99 turns Lars_G into a mushroom
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nosrednaekim> gentoo is the solution to all the problems one never has.
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Lars_G> nosrednaekim: not really
<n8k99> he
<BluesKaj> Minataku, does gentoo have hardware recognition "issues" ?
<nosrednaekim> Just kidding.
<chris_scum> i got a bin file what to do with it
<intelikey> nosrednaekim checkmate    :)
<Minataku> BluesKaj: No
<Minataku> The only one in Gentoo who will have those issues is you
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: if thats "old habits" for PWNED thanx..;)
<Minataku> If you don't or misidentify it, it doesn't work
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: and me.
<intelikey> :)
<Minataku> Otherwise, if it's supported in Linux, it works.
<Minataku> Remember. You configure/compile the kernel
<BluesKaj> IC Minataku, so you have to have your hardware info ducks in row befor attempting an install ...is that what you mean?
<intelikey> Minataku i've never used gentoo  other than apt-get install gentoo   (not the distro)   can one build all their apps as standalones ?
<fusiogen> comman fair epour metre les drivers et activer lacceleration 3D?
<nosrednaekim> !fr | fusiogen
<ubotu> fusiogen: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fusiogen> nooooooooooooooooo
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Sort of
<Minataku> You can use lspci and such to get some of them in a row DURING install
<BluesKaj> right
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: I never could get it working with my ATI card.
<nosrednaekim> even with proprietary drivers
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<nosrednaekim> and my brother(big time gentoofan) couldnt figure it out
<Gerrit> Hello. The website http://www.linuxpowertop.org/download.php claims: "Currently, PowerTOP is being added by various contributors to the development versions of Debian, Gentoo and Fedora. You can use the online package install tool of your distro (apt-get/emerge/yum/etc) to install PowerTOP on those distributions." However, if I do apt-get install PowerTOP or apt-get install powertop (are package names case-sensitive?), I get no results. Is the website
<arek> jest tu ktos z polski?
<n8k99> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* BluesKaj thinks of buying himself and early birthday present ...nVidia 
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Probably pre- or post-support
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: it won't work with Ubuntu fiesty
<Minataku> Remember, ATI friggin' blows
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: Why not?
<Minataku> !pl
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: yeah I know...
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<intelikey> Gerrit yes everything is case sensitive and no this is not debian
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: wrong kernel version
<arek> hi , i have question how to install firefox on ubuntu?
<Gerrit> Oh, ok.
<nosrednaekim> "apt-get install firefox" arek
<Gerrit> intelikey: Hm, but it's debian-based. Doesn't that mean I can install debian-packages?
<Minataku> No
<Minataku> It doesn't
<intelikey> Gerrit nope
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: technically yes, but poeertop still won't work.
<Gerrit> Ok. So compiling it from source won't help me either.
<Gerrit> Thanks for telling me that before I try :)
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: correct
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: I already tried. ;)
<Gerrit> Pity though, it seemed cool.
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: you have a laptop?
<Gerrit> Yes, I do.
<nosrednaekim> you using kubuntu?
<Gerrit> Acer TravelMate 4100 widescreen.
<Gerrit> Yes, I am. Since Sunday.
<intelikey> Gerrit it means that the developers used the debian repos to build this distrubition  not that anything from the debian repos can be installed without breaking all kinds of things.
<Gerrit> I am impressed by kubuntu's hardware recognition. It recognised everything except my touchpad.
<minty> it dont hav that option
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: I made a wattmeter for kubuntu. interested?
<arek> wow, i never knew that linux is so much faster than windows, wow
<nosrednaekim> arek: can you tell?
* intelikey doesn't know that any OS is "so much faster than"  only that some apps work better in some environments... and some hardware is better supported by some OS's
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: and some os's have less overhead
<ina> Hello everybody
<intelikey> nosrednaekim but you are getting into the latter two points there
<arek> just 5 minutes ago i was useing vista...
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: Yes
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: How does it work?
<ina> I have a problem with adept and wine
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: its a mod to guidance-power-manager
<nosrednaekim> just a second.
<Gerrit> Is guidance-power-manager the applet telling me I have 0:49h remaining?
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: yeah
<nosrednaekim> http://nosrednaekim.wordpress.com/2007/06/05/making-guidance-power-manager-into-a-wattmeter/
* Gerrit clicks
<intelikey> in all fairness  the windows kernel is still pretty good at what it does.   i just don't like what it does do...   or doesn't do either for that matter
<ina> I treid to uninstall wine
<nosrednaekim> I have a standalone wattmeter too if you want more realtime analysis
<ina> but it still seems to be installed
<intelikey> nosrednaekim link ?
<chris_scum> anyone has troubles with konqeror connecting to the net?
<Gerrit> Oh, that's a very simple mod, I could have done that myself :)
<ina> Adept tells me that a process is working so that I can't change a thing
* nosrednaekim watches spyware take over Gerrit's computer
<intelikey> nosrednaekim same page ?
<intelikey> :)
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: for what?
<intelikey> your app
<intelikey> standalone
<nosrednaekim> oh yeah,... its linked off that tutorial
<intelikey> !enter | me
<ubotu> me: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gerrit> That's calculated from /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state 'present rate', right?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: you need a lptop.
<arek> why my konqueror won't display any pages?
<chris_scum> arek same as me
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i have one.
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: actually, its from hal but thats where /proc gets its info from... so yeah
<Gerrit> Okay.
<arek> what can i do?
<chris_scum> i dont know
<intelikey> nosrednaekim " http://tinyurl.com/24ldjf "
<Aattila> Hi! Can somebody send me a link where some older version of Skype can be downloaded?
<Gerrit> And what is the kernel feature missing in kubuntu's 2.6.20-16-generic that will make that powertop won't work? Process-specific data on power usage?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey:yeah.....
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: tickless kernel
<taz_> us
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: intelikey: tell me if they work.
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i wont actually test it today prolly
<intelikey> i'm not at home right now.
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: no problem... you see me on often enough
<nosrednaekim> :-P
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: By the way: I have only /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/guidance-power-manager.py, not /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/guidance-power-manager. But the modification works.
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: hmmm i'll check that out.
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: my bad... i'd better fix that.
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: it works?
<rathel> How do I turn off those large tooltips in the taskbar? I was looking through the appearance section in System Settings but I didn't find where it was.
<intelikey> yeah you need .py on   "kdesu kate /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/guidance-power-manager"
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: yeah
<nosrednaekim> fixed, thanks Gerrit
<intelikey> rathel right click the taskbar configure
<minty> blues kaj u still there
<intelikey> BluesKaj your phone is ringing
<rathel> intelikey: Aw it's the Mouseover effect, thanks.
<minty> lol
* nosrednaekim likes the beryl mouseover effect
<rathel> Me too, the KDE one was getting in the way.. lol
<intelikey> minty if you use the full nick it highlights and can be set to beep fo the person you address
* BluesKaj ignores phones after 4pm
<minty> its 2103 actually lol
<BluesKaj> minty, yup , here
<minty> wtf
<intelikey> or 14:04 or something
<minty> i dnt get an optiooon 2 i
<minty> extract 3 file into code usr (folder) and anuva 1
<nosrednaekim> rathel: lol.
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: However, is it technically correct? /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state has present rate 1724 mAh. It says "present voltage: 1 mV" (I don't understand that). But how does it lead to a power of 23 W?
<binks> if i have kernel .6.20-9 install would i use 2.6.20 source or should i have 2.6.20-9 source
<BluesKaj> minty, did you download the debian/ubuntu version ?
<minty> ya
<BluesKaj> where's the file located ?
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: I have found /proc to have some odd interpretations. However, I think it is probably correct, especially if you find your estimated battery time to be approximately correct
<Gerrit> It tends to be too low.
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: is that with your highest powersavings on?
<Gerrit> But how is it calculated?
<Gerrit> Yes, it is.
<Gerrit> I run at half speed.
<salocin> If you are interested in an open source project, and are skilled with linux, come learn more in #salocinlinux
<minty> n e idea where it wud go 2?
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: lol, i'm doing like 14 watts.
<minty> i opens up in ark
<minty> n i dunno
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: How old is your notebook?
<intelikey> A*V=W
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: I don't know.... it comes from hal.
<minty> lol opps im a retard
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: 6 months, turion X2, ATI XPress1100
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: I see. Mine is two years old, Intel Pentium M processor, ATI Radeon Mobility 700X.
<Gerrit> Acer TravelMate 4100.
<BluesKaj> ok minty try again  , find the file , right click, and choose 'kubuntu package menu', choose ' install package"
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: and a 14 inch screen which helps
<binks> should the linux img (2.6.20-9) be the same as linux source (2.6.20)
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: Ah, yes. Mine is widescreen.
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: hmm its probably the graphics.... are you using the proprietary drivers?
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: I am now, yes. I was using the opensource ones earlier, but Google Earth was crawling.
<BluesKaj> minty, it's almost like windows , it has an installer built into it
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: so is mine.... but your's is probably 15inch
<minty> I GOT IT
<minty> lol now wot
<Gerrit> I have closed some programs and made my screen darker.
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: you can tell the proprietary drivers to underclock your graphics
<intelikey> binks as i stand under it the image is compiled from the source of the same subversion   yes.
<Gerrit> It's now 18W.
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: What does that mean, and what does it involve?
<CJari> hi
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: getting better.
<Gerrit> Can it do so dynamically?
<Kprofthrea1> Is there a place I can find the md5 for checksum after I have downloaded?
<Gerrit> I like Google Earth to run smoothly.
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: do a "aticonfig --help | grep powerplay"
<Gerrit> Ok.
<Gerrit> no output
<nosrednaekim> powerplay-->power
<intelikey> add -i
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: nah..
<Gerrit> POWERplay has hits :)
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: ah.. ok
<nosrednaekim> check if those things reduce your wattage
<Gerrit> Hmm, I should hack guidance-power-manager to do that for me
* intelikey meant "aticonfig --help | grep -i powerplay"
<Gerrit> or has someone done that already?
<Kprofthrea1> Is there a place I can find the md5 for checksum after I have downloaded?
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: that WOULD be terrifically cool..
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: no.
<CJari> I'm trying to figure is the wireless network detected using the lshw command, but how while I can see it on the output how can I tell is it ok?
<Gerrit> it can't be too difficult
<binks> intelikey: so if uname gives me 2.6.20-9 i should have 2.6.20-9 source as i have only 2.6.20 source
<Gerrit> and it's just python
<intelikey> Kprofthrea1 checksum for what ?
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: no, it'd actually be really easy.
<nosrednaekim> I know where to put it and everything.
<Kprofthreat> For Kubuntu Feisty
<intelikey> yes on the dl page
<Gerrit> I don't know it yet, but I should be able to find it out soon enough.
<anna`> rocco
<Gerrit> ANyway, I put my powerstate on 1 (low) now.
<Kprofthreat> Thought I checked there.
<Gerrit> Thanks for the hint regarding setting the powerstate.
* Kprofthreat shrugs
<Kprofthreat> Brb
<minty> wot do i do now
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: it MIGHT actually do it automatically
<Gerrit> I'm now doing 17W.
<ph1g> Hello, I am looking for the package that contains the source code for the "regex" library. plain ol posix regex
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: getting lower...
<Gerrit> I could hack it at a lower level perhaps
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<intelikey> Kprofthreat also of note    "unless you are trubbled about wasting a disk"  there is an option to test this CD at boot time of the cd   that should be ran before using the installer.
<Lord_Shadow> anyone had any luck getting prism wlan working on a thinkpad x30?
<Lord_Shadow> i was able to get it to work by blacklisting a couple of modules, but I can only connect by 'sudo dhclient wlan1'
<Lord_Shadow> not the best solution for a kids laptop...
<K-Ryan> What's the easiest way to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<Gerrit> turning off my monitor should help considerably.
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: saves me 1.5 watts
<Gerrit> Completely turning it off?
<Gerrit> How can you read it out :P
<Gerrit> I'm at 16W.
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: pop the screen up rel fast and check b4 it updates
<Gerrit> But since a TV program that I want to see is about to start, it will go up considerably very soon :D
<nosrednaekim> heh
<Minataku> Screw powersaving, it's a laptop
<nosrednaekim> I use 32 flat out max, CD and HD working...screen on highest, watching HD TV.
<Minataku> Run it full-tilt 24/7 like I do
<Minataku> genii!
<Minataku> LTNS!
<Minataku> Where's my stuff? XD
<binks> !upgrade | K-Ryan
<ubotu> K-Ryan: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: yeah... compile on it while on battery
<Minataku> Battery?
<genii> Minataku Right here in a big box actually
<Minataku> What is this battery thing?
* intelikey passes the coffee to genii 
<Minataku> genii: Cool :3
<K-Ryan> binks: Thanks but I know about that, I just figured I'd ask around
<Minataku> My dad will be pissed but he can screw off, I want more computers and computer equipment >:D
<genii> intelikey Thanks! Need it!
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: heh.
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: It's 27W now :O
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: hehe
<Minataku> He calls it "junk"... I call him an "ass"
<nosrednaekim> eh eh...
<nosrednaekim> !language.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !ohno
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohno - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<K-Ryan> hmm, what was it...
<K-Ryan> Yeah, that one
<Minataku> I follow the guidelines set forth by the Federal Communications Commission for broadcast decency
<Minataku> I have not broken said guidelines
<K-Ryan> This isn't controlled by the FCC
<K-Ryan> There are different rules.
<MaTiAz> I swear too much :)
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: the FCC has the F word in it ya know... little known secret
<Minataku> But if there's any hardass guideline you should follow for "family-friendly", it's the FCC's
<K-Ryan> And they reserve the right to remove individuals who are a bit too naughty.
<Minataku> Yeah, but they don't.
<dwidmann> Eureka! "find /home/blackwaltz/Music -name *.ogg -execdir vorbisgain -af {}/*.ogg +"
<Minataku> Turn on FOX and prove me wrong.
<K-Ryan> I'm talking about the channel
<Minataku> You can't, because FOX is still there.
<K-Ryan> Listen, we're just saying don't get out of hand.
<Minataku> And I'm not
<intelikey> Minataku we could hardly care less what the FCC will or wont allow,  please be nice.
<Minataku> I said it once and you two got bent out of shape
<not-Timmay> i need something free to work with .psd files...gimme yer suggestions :)
<Minataku> not-Timmay: GIMP
<not-Timmay> *le sigh*
<Minataku> It doesn't QUITE work with them
<not-Timmay> lol
<Minataku> It can load them, but that's it
<Minataku> It loads as a single picture
<K-Ryan> You said you were following the what the FCC says as if you did nothing wrong.
<Minataku> But it can save as them, too
<not-Timmay> yea looking for something similar to adobe photoshop
<K-Ryan> Now, let's move on.
<Minataku> K-Ryan: According to broadcast decency guidelines, I didn't
<not-Timmay> it's similar but can't relearn it
<K-Ryan> But the rules by which this channel goes are different no matter how similar they may seem.
<Minataku> It says "family-friendly", I'm keeping it "family-friendly"
<nosrednaekim> not-Timmay: not sure if Krita can do those files but its similar in appearance to PS
<K-Ryan> So the broadcast decency guidelines are irrelevent.
<dwidmann> not-Timmay: keep in mind that the GIMP can only handle simple PSDs, more complex ones will fail to load properly or just look really crappy.
<Minataku> If it can go on US prime-time TV, it's definitely "family-friendly"
<not-Timmay> ahh ok thanks
<K-Ryan> Just don't swear
<Minataku> For a country with so much freedom, the airwaves have very little
<daquino> my usb pens dont show up when i plug them in i think my system is setup for usb2 when the hardware is really usb1 or vice versa
<K-Ryan> Minataku
<Minataku> daquino: They both work fine
<Minataku> A USB1.1 hub will connect to USB2 hardware
<dwidmann> Minataku: wasn't that freedom somewhat of an illusion? Step out of line with regards to things like free speach and you're definitely in trouble
<Minataku> Typically the USB2 hw will downgrade itself
<Karti> savetheWorld: If you do it that way it should stay changed ie hostname (as far as I am aware)
<daquino> Minataku:  im trying to plugin a pen and when i run dmesg i see no hot plug information
<mentoreeee> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Minataku> daquino: Really, now?
<nosrednaekim> see ya'll..... Gerrit, have fun trying to get the lest wattage ;) I gotcha beat!
<Minataku> That DOES indicate a problem
<nosrednaekim> if you beat me... post on my blog
<Minataku> I know USB2 hubs are backwards compatible
<daquino> Minataku:  could it be because i booted up the system while it was on a docking station ? the docking station mouse worked finel...
<Minataku> A USB1 device works in a USB2 hub (and as stated, vice-versa)
<Kprofthreat> The device will just be slower
<ziom> elo
<Minataku> Indeed
<daquino> yes i have a feeling the dock station wacked it out...
<Minataku> daquino: Try a different USB device
<daquino> i tried to look for a /etc/init/hotplug but ubuntu doesn't seem to have that?
<Minataku> Or hub
<daquino> i tried 2 usb pens 1 bran new and one older
<Minataku> It's possible that one of the two is bad
<Minataku> Hm
<daquino> it would be /dev/sdb righ t?
<AFaith> hello there people
<AFaith> anyone from USA in here ?
<Minataku> Try the pens in some other USB hub, if possible
<daquino> thats another question i have why did ubuntu not choose to use /dev/hd* for hd's ?
<daquino> they work fine
<Minataku> It's looking like the hub may be bad
<Minataku> In that case, the hub could be bad
<intelikey> daquino scsi emulation
<Minataku> Look at dmesg up in the beginning
<Lord_Shadow> daquino: plug a usb mouse into the hub to check it.
<AFaith> no americans in here :( ?
<Minataku> See if the hub is even recognized
<AFaith> i've got a question for you folks
<Minataku> AFaith: There are, I am one, but it's a little off topic ATM
<pimpin> i have no sound in kubuntu 7.04
<AFaith> thats why i've asked that :P to chat more in private :)
<Minataku> daquino: Do what Lord_Shadow said, try a USB mouse in the hub
<crimsun> pimpin: read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the alsa-info.sh script linked from that page.
<Minataku> If that doesn't work, you have bad hardware
<illmortal> Anyone here use Adesklets? I'm having a problem with the SystemMonitor adesklet! Please help!
<Lord_Shadow> Minataku: I think that that is the easiest way to check usb functionality...  If it works, he is just having a mounting issue...
<Lord_Shadow> with his memory stick
<daquino> hey the hardware runs fine in windows
<daquino> Lord_Shadow:  dmesg shows nothing
<intelikey> Lord_Shadow and if it doesn't work...   maybe hardware, but even more likely misconfiguration issue kernel side ?
<daquino> actually i think its from hibernating i think my usb mouse didn't work either ihad to reboot
<K-Ryan> I'm trying to upgrade my friend's laptop to edgy, now apparantly I HAVE to do it through apt-get
<Lord_Shadow> daquino: that's why we suspected a hardware problem... if it is working in windows, that rules out hardware.
<pimpin> what can i do?
<K-Ryan> Is there no easier way?
<daquino> what service is actually scanning the hardware at boot in debian ?
<Minataku> The kernel
<daquino> what ?
<Minataku> The kernel does everything hardware
<daquino> yea but you can load modules on your own
<daquino> like a hotplug script or something ?
<Minataku> I believe there may be a helper app called "coldplug"
<Minataku> Unless this distro doesn't use that
<Lord_Shadow> try 'lsmod | grep usb'
<intelikey> daquino it's all in the initramfs.img    that's where all your hardware is (normally) setup in *buntu based systems.
<daquino> wtf ?
<pimpin> anyone?
<daquino> thats retarded
<Minataku> The initrd has all the modules in it
<daquino> initrd is used to get the hd drivers up then the system should do the rest
<Minataku> Well, the critical ones, at the very least
<intelikey> daquino i quite agree,  but it doesn't change it.
<Minataku> Which is why I hate binary kernels
<Minataku> I compile my own kernels as a Gentoo user
<crimsun> I love how I just gave pimpin instructions that he totally ignored and proceeded to assume no one wanted to help him.
<Minataku> No initrd/initramfs
<daquino> this makes no sense.... so the initrd system loads all my modules ?
<daquino> crimsun:  you tlaking to me ?
<Minataku> daquino: The initrd is just a storage space
<Minataku> It's not a program or anything
<crimsun> daquino: no, I made an observation about someone who /parted.
<intelikey> crimsun yeah,  but like it's said "never assume malus for what stupidity can explain"   maybe he just didn't see it.
<Minataku> intelikey: Gee, you weren't that quick to defend me at all
<Minataku> Love the double-standard thing
<Minataku> Don't see enough of that EVERYWHERE
<intelikey> someone said they were ignoring me too
<brunatos> hie everyone i got a dualscreen prob, nvidia see well the second screen but it stay black
<Minataku> intelikey: Everything but channel
<Minataku> Not my fault if you misinterpret
<K-Ryan> Minataku: Why are you out to get people?
<Minataku> K-Ryan: I was the victim of a character attack in PM by intelikey
<intelikey> K-Ryan i pushed his buttons a while ago.   the truth hurts.
<Minataku> I don't take crap without dealing it back
<K-Ryan> Minataku: This is the internet, be prepared for it, do not take it seriously
<BluesKaj> crimsun, we had one of those here yesterday too .. llutz thought he was a troll ..a know it all who asked questions about wm and proceded to tell those helping that it wasn't suppoed towork that way
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Internet or not, human interactions elicit human emotions
<daquino> i love how the system just crashes
<daquino> anyway now its working after a reboot
<Minataku> Just because there's an interim medium in between doesn't mean that it's all completely meaningless
<daquino> so your saying there is no way to rerun whatever ubuntu uses to detect hardware without a reboot ?
<K-Ryan> Minataku: Yes, it is meaningless
<Minataku> Words can hurt, no matter how they're transmitted to the recieving party
<K-Ryan> Minataku: Perhaps certain words can, but this is a petty fight/
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Clearly you have no grasp over the role of technology in psychology.
<daquino> i love how i told the desktop to not display devices... but yet it still does...
<K-Ryan> No it's just as an avid gamer I realize that the other party can't mean any of it.
<K-Ryan> Therefore it's crap
<Minataku> By your logic, one should never get mad at anyone on the telephone
<K-Ryan> No, telephone you may know the other person
<K-Ryan> This is the internet
<Minataku> Because it's just analog data digitized, sent along some wires and reconverted at the other end
<K-Ryan> Except with a phone you usually know who's on the other end
<Minataku> Angry trash talk in a game IS meaningless
<K-Ryan> What's the difference here?
<Minataku> K-Ryan: This isn't an exciting, thought-requiring game
<Minataku> More thought is gone into words than typing
<Minataku> Whereas in a game more thought is put into playing than the words
<BluesKaj> we get know each other somewhat here ...it's cyber but it's oranocyber :)
<K-Ryan> Thought or no thought, this "trashtalk" is meaningless
<BluesKaj> organocyber
<K-Ryan> Do you know me or intelikey?
<Minataku> You'll blurt out something in a game without meaning it because it comes out on a spur-of-the-moment impule
<K-Ryan> No, so why should you care what we say?
<tripp> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<chris__> hey
<K-Ryan> Hi there chris__
<chris__> whst happening k-ryan?
<Minataku> One does not have to know someone personally and in real life to bond with them
<K-Ryan> It's not a matter of bonding.
<Minataku> You seem to think that real life is the only way connections are made
<chris__> i just installed kubuntu 7.04 today so im new at this lmfao
<K-Ryan> Real life is the only way true connections are made
<K-Ryan> So don't take the internet serious
<BluesKaj> in this small space one gets impressions from the way ppl express themselves , yes K-Ryan
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Again, by your logic, in this case, one cannot have online friends
<K-Ryan> chris__: What's the problem?
<chris__> true
<Minataku> Because it is impossible to make friends online because, as you put it, "it's the internet"
<intelikey> with channel junk,  just like i saw it.
<chris__> trying to download thunderbird using terman and it will not let me
<Minataku> Electronic communication or not, there is a lot of psychological phoenonema involved
<chris__> **termal
<K-Ryan> Minataku: Don't beat around the bush, the point is don't get angry at what you either no is NOT true or what is not to be taken seriously.
<arek> hi, i have downloaded firefox, now how to install it?
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Except this WAS meant to be taken seriously
<intelikey> chris__ error message ?
<K-Ryan> How can you be so sure?
<chris__> hold on a min
<Minataku> It was delivered in a deliberate and thought-out manner, with seriousness implied
<K-Ryan> Implied?
<Minataku> It was not a "YO MAMA" after getting fragged
<K-Ryan> You know what, forget it
<K-Ryan> This is going no where and you obviously don't see what I'm getting at.
<daquino> aren't you guys upset how the new eye candy doesn't support kde integration
<chris__> E: Package thunderbird has no installation candidat
<chris__> thats the error message that im getting
<Minataku> K-Ryan: No, you obviously don't see what _I_ am getting at
<arek> hi, i have downloaded firefox, now how to install it?
<intelikey> chris__ what does   lsb_release -a tell you ?
<chris__> go
<chris__> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Minataku> And rather than trying, you're going to just give up because you refuse to see the point I'm trying to make in refuting yours
<K-Ryan> arek: You don't need an installer file.
<chris__> then go yes when it askes you if you want firefox
<SlimeyPete> arek: that's not howoneusually does thingsin kubuntu. Load Adet from the K menu and use that to instlsoftware
<SlimeyPete> *Adept
<K-Ryan> Minataku: I don't know how else to explain it. And I don't need to convince you otherwise so yes, I am giving up.
<Minataku> K-Ryan: I bet you're a bit upset right now, aren't you?
<SlimeyPete> arek: Adept will prent you with a searchable list of software and allow you to pick applications to install
<K-Ryan> Why would I be upset? I fully realize this is the internet.
<Minataku> No doubt you're feeling at least a tiny bit of emotion.
<K-Ryan> None
<chris__> E: Package thunderbird has no installation candidat
<Minataku> You're lying.
<intelikey> Minataku drop it.    he already said it's over.
<K-Ryan> If anything I think it's humorous.
<arek> firefox has no installation candidat
<chris__> is their thunderbird for linux?
<K-Ryan> Yes chris__
<chris__> it should i downloaded it liek 10 mins ago
<Minataku> You seem to assume this is a meaningless argument, where you're merely arguing for argument's sake, which would explain why you're giving up.
<intelikey> chris__ you didn't tell me what version your were running
<Minataku> I'm arguing with seriousness, as if this were an intellectual discussion.
<K-Ryan> It IS a meaningless arguement, it is a matter of opinions.
<jeroen__> Hi
<K-Ryan> Hi there jeroen__
<chris__> intellikely - you mean what kubuntu verson?
<chris__> 7.04
<_StefanS_> anyone have experience with eSata ?
<jeroen__> K-Ryan: Can you help me? I need to change my res. to 1024 x7...
<arek> i have thesame problem
<intelikey> chris__ yes thank you.
<K-Ryan> Sure thing jeroen__
<intelikey> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<_StefanS_> I just bought a 5-disk DAS without knowing how it works :D
<Minataku> Sorry to hear you think that, I'll remember that it's impossible to get into a legitimate discussion with you, K-Ryan... on the "internet", anyway
<Minataku> !xrandr jeroen__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrandr jeroen__ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !info thunderbird
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> !xrandr | jeroen__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrandr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> ...
<Minataku> What the hell
<K-Ryan> jeroen__ Here's what you're going to need to do. Click the K Menu button then click System Settings.
<jeroen__> ok
* Minataku kicks ubotu 
<K-Ryan> Once there click Monitor & Display
<chris__> intel - 2.0.0.4
<chris__> the newest one
<jeroen__> ok
<trakinas> Minataku: bots are never useful when we really need them.
<chris__> is the one that i want
<chris__> to have lol
<K-Ryan> Can you slide the slider to 1024x768?
<Minataku> trakinas: Tell me about it
<jeroen__> no
<fusiogen_> re planter :s
<intelikey> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<K-Ryan> What's the max?
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.12-0ubuntu0.7.04 (feisty), package size 10638 kB, installed size 29708 kB
<crimsun> Minataku et al., please take offtopic observations/discussions to the appropriate channel, thanks.
<Minataku> Sorry, everyone, for attempting to have a legitimate discussion with someone who was never taking it seriously
<jeroen__> 800x600
<K-Ryan> You have an Ati graphics card?
<jeroen__> no
<K-Ryan> Oh alright, just curious.
<jeroen__> nvidia mx 400
<intelikey> chris__ it's mozilla-thunderbird
<Minataku> intelikey: Sorry for the rude comment in PM... and any others after that
<chris_scum> ???
<K-Ryan> I'm unfamiliar with that card but you're sure it supports 1024x768 right?
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Apologies to you as well
<matti_> Having problems to use ./config at Kubuntu ? ... Do I need to change to root user or why I can't manage to build KMyMoney ?
<chris_scum> oh ok
<arek> ok thann back to windows...
<chris_scum> chris__ is my name often
<illmortal> Hey guys how do I check my temperature of my processor through Terminal?!
<K-Ryan> Minataku: You're making it out to be way more than it was...
<chris__> well its my name now lmfao
<Minataku> illmortal: /proc/acpi
<chris__> lol
<intelikey> Minataku don't worry about it.  i'm not bothered by it.
<chris__> sorry i just had tyo day that
<Minataku> In there somewhere
<K-Ryan> To me it was meaningless text
<Minataku> On my system, it's under /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<K-Ryan> !resolution
<K-Ryan> ubotu?
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Either way, it wasn't to me, so I apologize for it nonetheless :)
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chris__> oh okay intel thakns
<Minataku> illmortal: Just cat that file if you have it
<intelikey> chris__ welcome
<Minataku> If you don't, it's either something different or not there
<K-Ryan> jeroen__: I can't remember the exact method so you're going to need someone else in here, sorry.
<Assid> heya
<K-Ryan> Hi Assid
<jeroen__> K-Ryan: ok np
<Assid> every time i run krfb .. i getr these X: error invalid of uninitialized input device 169
<K-Ryan> If someone familiar with adding custom resolutions could help jeroen__ out it would be great.
<daquino> guys why cant i start up another x session using xinit its telling me i dont have permission ?
<Minataku> It'll be a modeline in xorg.conf
<trakinas> gtg
<trakinas> ttyl
<Minataku> I have to go too
<trakinas> *ttyl
<chris__> so whats every been up too?;
<Minataku> Dinnertime
<K-Ryan> jeroen__: Try going to google and typing in "modeline" then click I'm feeling lucky
<K-Ryan> That should help for now
<fusiogen_> vive la fance :)
<K-Ryan> Once you're done with that coem back here.
<K-Ryan> *come
<romudog> hiii
<romudog> hey
<RandMC_> I'm new at Installing from the command line can someone help me.
<arafat_> RandMC_: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<RandMC_> Thanks i will try it.
<daquino> what are usb device files called now ?
<daquino> does no one know what file i can use to mount a usb pen ?
<Languid> Couldn't find any documentation for Adept Updater -- what is the difference between "Request Removal" and "Request Purging"?
<intelikey> RandMC_ you can get <packagename> via apt-cache search <string>  ( maybe add  | less   to the end so you can search throught long output if needed)
<arafat> Languid: i guess "purging" removes all your according config files as well
<chris__> !perl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> apt-cache search vlc     for example      or maybe   apt-cache search web browser | less
<chris__> !pearl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pearl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !find perl
<ubotu> Found: eperl, libapache2-mod-perl2, libapache2-mod-perl2-dev, libapache2-mod-perl2-doc, libappconfig-perl (and 1204 others)
<Languid> arafat: thanks -- know of any documentation for Adept?
<intelikey> !info perl
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-7build1 (feisty), package size 3308 kB, installed size 11440 kB
<chris__> thakns....
<chris__> :P
<chris__> lol
<RandMC_> I tried it but it is a package not on the repositories called celtx
<chris__> told you that im new at this
<intelikey> !bot > chris__
<chris__> what dose that do?
<chris__> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey> check your messages   other tabs
<intelikey> opened you a pm for the bot so you can talk dirrectly with ubotu and not bother the channel chris__
<RandMC_> I downloaded a package from the program website, How do I install it?
<intelikey> RandMC_ what format package ?
<RandMC_> tar.gz
<intelikey> !b-e | RandMC_
<ubotu> RandMC_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<matti_> Trying configure KMyMoney but I get (( configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH )) .. any help on this one ??
<daquino> its pretty annoying how this thing mounts my dam usb pen when i plug it in even after i cliked "do nothing"
<K-Ryan> by "do nothing" it means don't open a folder or attempt to run the files
<RandMC_> Thanks.
<K-Ryan> it will still mount it
<MaTiAz> matti_: Install GCC & stuff, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<intelikey> matti_ install build-essential as per ubotu message above
<MaTiAz> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bigmoe> then  have to make the link
<fusiogen_> byby all bonne soiree
<chris__> hey
<tinin> Please, does anyone knows if there is a program to configure xserver-xorg? I get an error in the kdm login screen about resolution
#kubuntu 2007-06-20
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
(crackhead_25/#kubuntu) intelikey: how can i test print something and see the log of what happens with the printer, so that someone might be able to tell what is wrong?
(crackhead_25/#kubuntu) intelikey: do you think that will help?
<soulrider_> intelikey:  nope
<intelikey> crackhead_25 it might   just run a print job and grab the cups log   should be a subdir in /var/log/
<Daisuke_Ido> evening soulrider_, intelikey
<soulrider_> im gonna have to ask the not so nice people in #C++
<soulrider_> hello Daisuke_Ido
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido shalom
<crackhead_25> intelikey: which is the log? error log? access log? page log?
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider_: my crystal ball is giving me a vision of your answer in that channel...
<intelikey> soulrider_ well you could ask in ##linux
<crackhead_25> intelikey: there are three "log" related files in cups
* Daisuke_Ido makes some swishy motions over a fishbowl
<Daisuke_Ido> i see...  "RTFM"...
<intelikey> they are fractionally nicer in there
<soulrider_> Daisuke_Ido: intelikey i dont know why the C++ people have to be such assholes when you ask them a simple question about something you dont understand
<intelikey> yeah i found that in #perl too
<crackhead_25> intelikey: the log just says that it was posted "successful ok", but nothing happened at the printer or came out of the printer. not even a sound from the printer.
<intelikey> crackhead_25 ok wait.    go in the konqueror to  127.0.0.1:641    or is it :631 ???
<intelikey> crackhead_25 and unpause the printer.
<soulrider_> intelikey:  the people at #java are slightly nicer
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider_: two words: inferiority complex
<soulrider_> i could never get the printer on ym dads PC tow ork from my pc
<intelikey> soulrider_ yeah as much as i dislike some of the ideology  #*buntu is top notch for help and respect.
<soulrider_> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> ...to a point :D
<soulrider_> lol
<crackhead_25> intelikey: what do you mean?
<Daisuke_Ido> there are times...  oh LORD there are times...  when i wish baseball bats worked over irc.
<soulrider_> i hate it when people are rude in official channels
* genii makes another vat of coffee and passes the mugs around
<soulrider_> like the archlinux channel, they can be so rude there, and its ht eofficial distro channel!
<K-Ryan> what would i type to install the latest headers?
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, coffee :D
<soulrider_> K-Ryan: sudo aptitude install kernel-headers-'uname -a' i believe
<soulrider_> BUT
<soulrider_> dont listen to me :P
<crackhead_25> intelikey: when i go 127.0.0.1:631 (cups home), cups doesn't load. it's just a blank page.
<intelikey> crackhead_25 browse address    127.0.0.1:631    and unpause the printer
<intelikey> eeeek
<crackhead_25> is cups not running?
<genii> might be uname -r
<soulrider> crackhead_25: is it running ?
<intelikey> must not be
<crackhead_25> how do i know?
<soulrider> genii: yes
<intelikey> crackhead_25 ps aux
<K-Ryan> whats the uname -a thing?
<Daisuke_Ido> linux-libc-dev?
<nosrednaekim> doesn't build-essential get them?
<soulrider> intelikey: where are all the daemons in ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> linux-libc-dev - Linux Kernel Headers for development
<intelikey> K-Ryan type it and see      uname -r
<intelikey> K-Ryan type it and see      uname -a
<crackhead_25> intelikey: how will i know from ps aux? there's a lot of text
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: the neame of your jernel
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: nowhere, they're all in bsd :)
<soulrider> arch has them in /etc/rc.d/ and i know gentoo in /etc/init.d/
<nosrednaekim> *kernel
<intelikey> soulrider /etc/init.d/
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: lol
<crackhead_25> there are some things that say cupsys on the lefthand side
<soulrider> intelikey: oh, ok
<intelikey> i sussspose you wanted the init scripts
<genii> K-Ryan: When you put a command inside of backtick  (that single sort of quote mark on top left of most keyboards) it returns the output of the command
* intelikey sussssposes too much and slithers away
<K-Ryan> Oh it was a backwards one
<K-Ryan> I was using the other..
<genii> K-Ryan: Yes, it's a common thing to swap it for the one by the enter key
<intelikey> K-Ryan hmmm ?     differance in    echo 'uname -a'    and   echo `uname -a`    ?
<crackhead_25> hi there, can anyone help me? my printer was working all right a couple weeks ago. now it just sits silently whenever jobs are sent to it. i can see the jobs are in the cups system spooler, but i don't know why they're not actually going to the printer.
<soulrider> genii: K-Ryan i suck with console commands, yet i use it a lot =/
<Minataku> Heya, genii :3
<K-Ryan> Alright I'm back on track installing ndiswrapper
<K-Ryan> Thanks
<genii> intelikey Well, if you are putting something like  apt-get install blah-kernel-`uname -r`
<genii> Then it makes a difference :)
<Minataku> Say, genii, what was in that box? I've forgotten by now XD
<soulrider> its gonna be almost a year since i started to use linux :D:D:D
<intelikey> crackhead_25 did you look in     konsole:    ps aux      to see if cupsys is running or not ?
<soulrider> i cant believe so nuch time passed to fast!
<genii> Minataku Mostly the guts of some Sparc5 and Sparc10, some SCSI harnesses etc etc ram, and a Sparc2
<Minataku> genii: Sweet. :D
<Minataku> That can go with the other two SPARCstations :3
<intelikey> genii abso-posa-lutely it does indeed.   but `` is depriceated now    or so they tell me,     we should all be using $()
<K-Ryan> Hey how do I know what Windows NDIS driver I need?
<intelikey> i'm just lazy and `` is two keys where $() is six keys
<genii> intelikey: Yeah I have these heated debates in #bash sometimes
<intelikey> K-Ryan line 20 of   lspci 's output?
<K-Ryan> Broadcom
<intelikey> full line
* genii runs from the dreaded bcm43xx!!
<intelikey> oh   pah-leeeeze
<intelikey> not all this just to find that
<soulrider> has anyone here ever used a dvorak keyboard ?
<genii> Minataku I'm just gonna cram whatever the hell is laying around to top off the box when I send it so it will be a grab bag.
<Minataku> genii: Frickin' sweet :D
<K-Ryan> Umm, hold on a sec
<intelikey> Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI
<intelikey> K-Ryan beet ya to it...
<Minataku> genii: In the meantime, I've aquired an Ultra 10, an Ultra 2, an Ultra 1, a _prototype_ SGI POWER Indigo2, a Macintosh Classic
<intelikey> ;p
<Minataku> I got my A/UX Mac up and running
<soulrider> Minataku: youre collecting computers? :P
<K-Ryan> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WL                   AN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<intelikey> so bcm1390  ?
<soulrider> blegh, i gotta go take a shower, bbl
<intelikey> that's a guess
<K-Ryan> No idea
<K-Ryan> You tell me
<K-Ryan> Plus how do I get it?
<genii> 1390 sounds right
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: you can't get them off of windows?
<K-Ryan> Where would I get it from?
<Minataku> soulrider: Yes
<Minataku> I am :D
* intelikey accadently spills coffee on genii    
<genii> Minataku: Hmm maybe I have some ancient Mac stuff
<Minataku> genii: Cool
<intelikey> genii is that  correct ?
<Minataku> I recently acquired an external SCSI HDD for the Classic
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: dell drivers page
<intelikey> Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI
<intelikey> so bcm1390  ?
* genii wrings out his shirt to save the precious coffee!
<Minataku> That machine really needs a name
<K-Ryan> This is a gateway though =/
<Minataku> So does the Ultra 2
<soulrider> Minataku: i called mine Tupperware
<Minataku> The Ultra 1 and Ultra 10 are on "Extended Provisional" status
<soulrider> i called my USB drive that too
<soulrider> and my MP# player is called seamonkey
<Minataku> The two SGIs are also on "Extended Provisional" status
<Minataku> The Suns pending evaluation and possible repair
<Minataku> The SGIs pending equipment I can use them with
<intelikey> <Minataku> I recently acquired an external SCSI HDD <<< which pinout ?
<K-Ryan> Guys I could really use the help here
<Minataku> intelikey: Centronics-50 to Mac D-Shell
<soulrider> Minataku: you got a spare laptop to send me? :P
<soulrider> i could REALLY use one :P
<intelikey> ah the old 50's
<Lunar_Lamp> !charset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about charset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> yeah good hardware,  never really caught on tho
<Minataku> soulrider: Unfortunately, no, they're all on "Permanent" status
<intelikey> kinda like the 64 pin
<nosrednaekim> !ontopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the Kubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #kubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* Minataku pushes nosrednaekim into a cardboard box
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: search dell
* Minataku pokes airholes in it and tapes it up
<nosrednaekim> hey!oh whew
<Minataku> The box, not the airholes
<genii> intelikey You mean the 3 row of pins type adapter the Sun stuff uses?
<K-Ryan> Alright...
<Minataku> My Suns all use two-row 50/64
<Minataku> D-shell style
<intelikey> genii no scsi used 50 64 and 80 pin D connectors for externals
* intelikey scsi fan
<Minataku> Sun was never one for proprietary crap
<Minataku> They tried it on a couple machines
<Minataku> Got rid of it fairly quickly
<genii> Minataku, intelikey  Those ancient full height external Sun SCSI HD I had were weirdo connectors with 3 rows of pins in em
<K-Ryan> dell gives nothing
<Minataku> I'm thinking of scrapping the Ultra 1
<Minataku> genii: Cool :o
<bkudria> how can i stop kfind popping up when i hit the search key on my keyboard?  xev reports this keys as 'XF86Search'
<tripp> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<intelikey> genii yeah that was sun specific
<K-Ryan> where in windows would the driver be?
<Arwen> K-Ryan, somewhere in system32, what are you trying to do?
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Just go to Broadcom's site
<intelikey> brb
<genii> Well, hate to be a prrty pooper but I have to go help with dishes :)
<Minataku> Download a fresh set
<genii> bleh typos
<Minataku> genii: Aw.... :(
<crackhead_25> intelikey: i looked in konsole ps aux and saw there were some cupsys on the lefthand side. what does that mean?
<Minataku> I guess I may mess with the U10, try to beat this damn heat
<Ace2016> K-Ryan: might be able to get it here http://www.driverguide.com/
<Minataku> Beat it by not thinking about it
<Minataku> X3
<genii> Minataku: I['ll set up some machine when I get home just so I can come back. But I won't be around for maybe 2 hours
<Minataku> genii: Heehee, okay ^^
<genii> Laters
<Minataku> L8r
<JerseyMonkey> Question: I am using GAIM atm, but when I modify my buddy list on another computer, and log into GAIM, it has my old buddy list saved, and my new buddy list(I created all new groups) with it, so I'm stuck with a masssive buddy list. How do I wipe the buddy list from the memory of GAIM, so it loads the newest one?
<nosrednaekim> JerseyMonkey: #gaim
<JerseyMonkey> K, thankyou.
<KillerDemon> Khello Kpeople, Khow Kare Kyou Kdoing?
<pablo_> hey i'm new to linux how do you install software
<nosrednaekim> JerseyMonkey: might be #pidgin these days
<KillerDemon> synaptic package manager, pablo_
<pablo_>  huh
<K-Ryan> Nothing on this driver guide site either
<nosrednaekim> pablo_: add/remove packages
<nosrednaekim> KillerDemon: its adept in Kubuntu
<KillerDemon> ah oke ^^
<crackhead_25> question: does anyone know about cups or printers?my printer was working fine until a week or two ago, and then it just stopped working. there's nothing wrong with the printer. the files spool in the cups spooler, and they never come out of "processing".
<KillerDemon> nosrednaekim didn't know, using gnome
<pablo_> how do you install software
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: windows partition, "windows"
<nosrednaekim> in there should be a folder called 802bg or 802abg
* BloodyTux is back
<BloodyTux> /slap pablo_
<BloodyTux> awwwwwwwww
<crackhead_25> anyone?
<nosrednaekim> !installing software | pablo_
<K-Ryan> i g2g ill check back some other time thanx for youe help
<BloodyTux> this doesn't have that command either
<pablo_> hey i'm new
* KillerDemon slaps pablo_ with windows ME
<pablo_> windows all my life
<Daisuke-Ido> KillerDemon: that's a little harsh
<nosrednaekim> pablo_: yeah its ok...
<KillerDemon> Daisuke-Ido, yeah you're right :o sorry
<Daisuke-Ido> pablo_: think different.  this isn't like windows where you venture all over to find software
<nosrednaekim> pop up the kmenu (window's start) and in that menu should be a thing called "add-remove packages"
<Daisuke-Ido> most of what you'll ever need is in the repositories
<BloodyTux> pablo_: in mIRC if you type /slap <name> it'll say "<your name> slaps <name> with a fish"
<BloodyTux> DAI!!!!
<BloodyTux> Wasup!
<Daisuke-Ido> the floor
<BloodyTux> ...
<BloodyTux> course
<Daisuke-Ido> either that or my girlfriend nailed all the furniture to the ceiling while i was passed out...
<BloodyTux> lolz
<KillerDemon> Daisuke-Ido what did you pass out from >:D
<BloodyTux> lolz
<Ace2016> furniture to the ceiling while i was passed out...   << not how i thought that'd end after i read the start
<KillerDemon> sorry i'm dutch lol :D
<BloodyTux> lol nice ace
<BloodyTux> anyone need help?
<JerseyMonkey> How do I log into root through terminal?
<KillerDemon> su
<BloodyTux> yea
<nosrednaekim> JerseyMonkey: you technically can't.... but sudo bash works pretty well
<BloodyTux> was typing long thing :P
<nosrednaekim> su... root account isn't enabled.
<JerseyMonkey> Hm....I don't remember setting a password for that account.
<JerseyMonkey> And it asks for one.
<BloodyTux> well you can restart press f8 and go into the root terminal
<Daisuke-Ido> KillerDemon: well, i have this disorder...  sometimes i pass out when i poo.
<BloodyTux> just enter your password
<BloodyTux> ...
<Daisuke-Ido> ...bonus points if anyone gets that.
<BloodyTux> tmi
<KillerDemon> lol
<BloodyTux> tmi
<nosrednaekim> JerseyMonkey: root account isn't enabled.
<JerseyMonkey> How do I enable it?
<Daisuke-Ido> i'm guessing BloodyTux doesn't get it
<BloodyTux> nope
<Daisuke-Ido> JerseyMonkey: there's no reason to.
<BloodyTux> tell me
<KillerDemon> up here, 99% of the pass-out's i hear of, involve drugs ^^
<Daisuke-Ido> no, no drugs :D
<nosrednaekim> "sudo passwd root"
<BloodyTux> jersey just tpye "sudo <command>" then enter your password
<JerseyMonkey> Well, I want to remove GAIM and install Pidgin, they recomended doing 'apt-get remove gaim'
<KillerDemon> i'm even smoking a joint right now ;o
<BloodyTux> NO
<BloodyTux> to both of ya
<JerseyMonkey> =|
<BloodyTux> do "sudo apt-get build-dep gaim"
<Daisuke-Ido> to continue the passing out thing, i'm going over to -offtopic
<BloodyTux> then "sudo apt-get install pidgin"
<BloodyTux> i think
* nosrednaekim was about to lambaste everybody with a !ontopic
<BloodyTux> or compile from source from pidgin.im
<JerseyMonkey> Thankyou very much Tux.
<BloodyTux> :)
<nosrednaekim> JerseyMonkey: or get a deb from www.getdeb.net
<BloodyTux> ....
<Otrayo> unless you really want to modify the source apt-get is the best bet
<BloodyTux> that works too
<BloodyTux> i dont know if pidgin is in apt right now
<JerseyMonkey> Couldn't find package pidgin, so yeah its not there yet.
<BloodyTux> :)
<BloodyTux> you have to compile
<BloodyTux> i used kconfigure through make
<nosrednaekim> JerseyMonkey: get it from www.getdeb.net!
<BloodyTux> then did install
<nosrednaekim> without the ! of course
<JerseyMonkey> Hm...window closed somehow.
<FisherPrice> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nosrednaekim> JerseyMonkey: I see you are in the land of high taxes where you have to pay to leave the state.
<JerseyMonkey> Hm, wth.
<nosrednaekim> I can tell what state you are in from your IP.
<nosrednaekim> and domain address
<JerseyMonkey> Tux, I used the command you gave to remove GAIM, but GAIM still exists atm.
<JerseyMonkey> Do I need to reboot for it to take effect?
<KillerDemon> pay to leave the state? :x
<wimpies> HI all, I ran an apt-get update.  One package failes because it requires me to update the kernel first.  So I tried to update the kernel but because to package failed, the apt-get is hung.  How can I proceed >
<jtmoney> i installed tightvncserver, but whenever i connect to my linux box using tightvnc, it doesn't display a regular x session... it only displays a small terminal box which doesn't display correctly if i resize and won't let me launch startx... anyone know what's wrong?
<nosrednaekim> Killeryeah, the only way is pretty much over bridges
<JerseyMonkey> Ah, my IRC address shows i'm in N
<JerseyMonkey> NJ, we have to pay to leave the state?
<nosrednaekim> NJ yah, the only way out is bridges (at least in the southern part wher I am)
<Otrayo> JerseyMonkey, remove gaim with "sudo apt-get remove gaim"
<JerseyMonkey> Spose thats true cuz the north into NY is Tap and GW bridges.
<JerseyMonkey> Not sure about the west side of NJ though.
<JerseyMonkey> Thankyou Otrayo.
<Otrayo> np
<nosrednaekim> JerseyMonkey: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Pidgin
<BloodyTux> hey whats a program that builds deb packages
<JerseyMonkey> Question: What does 'apt-get remove' do? Does it remove every package with the tag specified in it?
<BloodyTux> apt-get remove gaim
<BloodyTux> would remove gaim
<JerseyMonkey> Cuz I did 'sudo apt-get remove gaim' and it said it removed 'ubuntu-desktop' 'nautilus sendto'  & 'gaim'
<BloodyTux> but do as i said, "sudo apt-get build-dep gaim" then goto getdeb.net and download the pidgin package
<Otrayo> :apt-get remove <package>" removes <package>
<Otrayo> why would he want to build-dep?
<BloodyTux> yea because nautilus and ubunt-desktop depend on gaim
<BloodyTux> thats what i did
<BloodyTux> and it works perfect
<JerseyMonkey> What is 'ubuntu desktop'?
<Otrayo> oic, BloodyTux
<BloodyTux> thats what the #pidgin people said
<soulrider> i like to use aptitude, sudo aptitude purge gaim
<BloodyTux> Jersey: EVERYTHING!!!
<soulrider> that will also remove config files
<BloodyTux> but you can remove
<BloodyTux> but anyway
<BloodyTux> dont uninstall gaim
<Otrayo> build-dep installs the dependencies for a package
<Otrayo> so, i guess you could apt-get remove gaim and then apt-get build-dep gaim to reinstall nautilus and ubuntu-desktop
<BloodyTux> pidgin is based off gaim and a lot of things pidgin depends on arent included in the base ubuntu
<JerseyMonkey> Hm...wth.
<JerseyMonkey> I keep somehow closing this IRC client.
<JerseyMonkey> No idea how.
<BloodyTux> lolz
<Otrayo> JerseyMonkey, are you running ubuntu or kubuntu
<Otrayo> ?
<JerseyMonkey> Ubuntu.
<Sayers> How do I reset the Kwallet Master Password?
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm having some minor issues with characters not displaying.  For example, the "" (pound sign) does not show in emails in thunderbird.  How can I resolve htis?
<Otrayo> ah ok, i was gonna say that if you're using kubuntu you could try kopete since it uses kde-libs
<nosrednaekim> JerseyMonkey: now we could tell you to just go over to #ubuntu or DL KDE...
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<BloodyTux> why are you in kuduntu if your not running kubuntu?
<BloodyTux> yea
<Otrayo> Lunar_Lamp: is there no way where you can select your character set
<Otrayo> ?
<BloodyTux> :has kde and gnome :D
<BloodyTux> oops
* BloodyTux has kde+gnome
<BloodyTux> wtf
<BloodyTux> great
<nosrednaekim> yah I do to.... I prefer KDE
<BloodyTux> !netsplit
<Otrayo> haha
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<JerseyMonkey> Hm...didn't even notice I was in kubuntu.
<Lunar_Lamp> Ah Otrayo, yes, I've just told ubuntu to use a diff charset by default - thanks :-)
<BloodyTux> lolz
<JerseyMonkey> I installed Konversation, and this was the deafult channel to join on Ubuntu's network.
<BloodyTux> ubuntu is more hectic
<Otrayo> Lunar_Lamp, np :)
<Sayers> How do I change my KDE Wallet password?
<BloodyTux> because konversation is a kde app
<BloodyTux> kde is part of kubuntu not ubuntu
<numist> everything ok in here?
<BloodyTux> omg
<nosrednaekim> numist: no.. nothing is ever OK HERE!
<BloodyTux> yea
<BloodyTux> gosh
<numist> heh, that was fun, wasnt it? >_<
<JerseyMonkey> Anyways: I got Pidgin installed and removed GAIM, and somehow it still has the buddy list memory i've been after to clear out. =/
<Otrayo> Sayers, i dunno how to change the master password, but maybe create a new wallet?
<JerseyMonkey> Whats the reason to use Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu?
<Otrayo> JerseyMonkey, your buddy list is stored on the remote server
<JerseyMonkey> No, not that. =P
<JerseyMonkey> GAIM and Pidgin keep a 'cache' of sorts of your buddy list.
<Otrayo> JerseyMonkey, its a preference thing, gnome vs. kde vs xfce/blackbox/icebox/etc
* BloodyTux is addicted to watermelon extra gum
<BloodyTux> ive had 3 packs today...
<BloodyTux> its like cigs
<nosrednaekim> JerseyMonkey: its got way more eyecady and configurability
<JerseyMonkey> I modified my buddy list on a dif comp, and GAIM kept a history of my old buddy list, and added the new groups to the list even though I deleted the other groups it still holds.
* BloodyTux is gonna dye of gum cancer from swalloing
<JerseyMonkey> GAIM holds a memory of your buddy lists, even after you remove the accounts from the list.
<Otrayo> hey guys, you should try out cmyos.com, its rather interesting
<BloodyTux> ...
<JerseyMonkey> So, if I delete all the groups on AIM on windows, and AIM says I have no friends, GAIM will boot up with all my old groups still there.
<Sayers> Otrayo: how?
<Otrayo> damn, its broken now
<numist> sorry guys, incoming botnet
* mode/#kubuntu [+o numist]  by ChanServ
<Otrayo> was working a few hours ago
* mode/#kubuntu [+r]  by numist
<Otrayo> Sayers, start up kwalletmanager, you'll see a picture of your wallet. right click -> change password
<BloodyTux> whats +r
<Otrayo> no need to create a new wallet
<Otrayo> only registered users i think
<BloodyTux> oh
<BloodyTux> whos not registereD?
<BloodyTux> how can you tell?
<Otrayo> chanserv checks
<ardchoille> BloodyTux: You're id'd, so you're registered :)
<Otrayo> it sees if a nick is registered with nickserv and id'd and if it is lets the user in
<crackhead_25> question: does anyone know how to restart the cups service?
<nosrednaekim> /etc/init.d/cupsys restart?
<ardchoille> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart  ?
<ardchoille> hehe, must be it
<nosrednaekim> yep
<BloodyTux> :)
<BloodyTux> soooooooo...
<BloodyTux> how do you build deb packages?
<nosrednaekim> 1packages
<ardchoille> BloodyTux: I have just the url for you
<nosrednaekim> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ardchoille> BloodyTux: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<nosrednaekim> oh we are graced by the presence of a Kubuntu developer... Hobbsee!
* BloodyTux is installing second life
<BloodyTux> anyone else play?
<nosrednaekim> first life (tm) is enough..
<Sayers> yes
<Sayers> seccond life is to perverted anywho
<Hobbsee> hiya nosrednaekim
<BloodyTux> ???
<BloodyTux> how?
<khem> hey I am trying to run Thunderbird 2.0 on kubuntu 7.04 all I am getting is segfault any help ?
<BloodyTux> sayers: how is it perverted
<Otrayo> khem, there's nothing much you can do about a segmentation fault
<Sayers> it is
<BloodyTux> ??
<khem> has anybody got it going on kubuntu
<Otrayo> its usually a sign of a bug in the code, a segmentation fault usually means that an area of memory can't be accessed
<Otrayo> khem, did you install the ubuntu package?
<khem> Otrayo: thats the problem, ubuntu 7.04 comes with thunderbird 1.5 that works
<khem> Otrayo: but I want 2.0 which I could not find a package
<khem> Otrayo: do you have any pointers
<nosrednaekim> khem: www.getdeb.net
<Otrayo> khem, segmentation faults are a result of buggy code usually. i'd wait for an official package
<khem> is there a backport for fiesty planned?
<ardchoille> khem: Keep in mind that using any .deb package is dangerous to your system. You need to find .deb's which were built for an ubuntu system.
<khem> ardchoille: yeah
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: khem: that link I posted b4 has packages for ubuntu of thunderbird 2.0
<Otrayo> but why run thunderbird on a kde system. kmail as part of the kontact suite is a lot better imo
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: Yeah, getdeb is good, I was just wanting to give him a heads up about using any old deb
<Otrayo> time for me to attempt some kde4 hacking
<ardchoille> kmail is awesome.. as is the rest of the suite
<Otrayo> and the suite is gonna get even better once kmobiletools is integrated
<khem> ardchoille: I could not get IMAP filtering working as I wanted
<khem> ardchoille: in thunderbird it would do filtering from IMAP folder to IMAP folder I could not do that with kmail
<khem> if you guys have any hints for me I am all for kmail
<khem> nosrednaekim: I did not see thunderbird 2 there :(
<ardchoille> I feel like a dummy, I don't even know what imap is. I've used pop3 only
<khem> nosrednaekim: do i have to register first on that site
<nosrednaekim> khem: hmm thought they had it... no you don't
<MaTiAz> What package do I need to apt-get to install X composite extension?
<khem> beryl
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: none.
<BloodyTux> bbl
<MaTiAz> Well, whenever I try to run Beryl, it crashes and launches the fallback window manager
<MaTiAz> And the system compatibility test says "Checking for XComposite extension : failed"
<RickKnight> Anyone here been able to successfully apply the openswan-2.4.4-linux-2.6.14.patch
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: oh... do you have an ati card?
<MaTiAz> nosrednaekim: No, the weird thing is that I have an Nvidia card so it should work fine, but on my lappy with an old ATI Mobility Radeon it works fine :D
<MaTiAz> The drivers are correctly installed and DRI works fine
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: you have the proprietary nvidia driver?
<MaTiAz> Yeah
<nosrednaekim> and do you have anything at the end of your xorg about composite being disabled?
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: technically this should be over at #ubuntu-effects
<MaTiAz> Ok
<MaTiAz> Composite seems to be disabled :)
<MaTiAz> Thanks :)
<Minataku> The Sun Ultra 10, codename "ULTRA10" has been demoted from "Extended Provisionary" to "Failed Operational Testing" :(
<nosrednaekim> yep.
<crdlb> MaTiAz, what nvidia card is it?
<MaTiAz> crdlb: Geforce 6200
<crdlb> MaTiAz, then enabling composite should do it
<crdlb> (if it were an older card, that wouldn't be enough)
<MaTiAz> Yeah, works now
<MaTiAz> Except for the title bars are missing :D
<MaTiAz> But I remember solving that issue once... hmm
<crdlb> MaTiAz, yeah you need to run a command
<crdlb> join #beryl
<MaTiAz> ok
<Daisuke-Ido> addsomethingvisuals
<nosrednaekim> ARGB?
<Daisuke-Ido> that's it
<nosrednaekim> something like tht
<crdlb> AddARGBGLXVisuals
<nosrednaekim> ahh.
<Daisuke-Ido> yes!
<RickKnight> Has anyone been able to successfully apply openswan-2.4.4-linux-2.6.14.patch?
<jhutchins_lt> RickKnight: I think you're actually looking for someone who's failed to apply it and figured out why.
<jhutchins_lt> RickKnight: Sorry, nobody here but us ducklings.
<RickKnight> Jhutchins_it: Yes. Or SOmone who has applied and can help me figure out why I can't.
<Olgem> Oh, thank god.
<Olgem> :|
<nosrednaekim> yeah?
<Olgem> When I restarted kubuntu, it booted me into command line mode. It says that kdm is running, but it wasn't working. So I just restarted kdm with sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start but that does nothing, and I have to ctrl+alt+f1 and use command line.
<Olgem> Any ideas?
<Olgem> :(
<Otrayo> Olgem, what did you do before it stopped working?
<Olgem> A lot, I installed it 14 days ago and had it running since then. Lots of software installs, but the most relevent thing I can think of was installing nvidia xorg drivers and having it auto-config my xorg.conf
<Otrayo> and then it stopped working?
<NamShubCMX>  Olgem: what does cat /var/log/XOrg.0.log tell you?
<NamShubCMX> (look for the [EE]  lines)
<Olgem> Well, if I had gnuscreen or something I could do that easily
<Olgem> irssi :/
<NamShubCMX> ctrl+alt+f2
<nosrednaekim> INterestingly, I just had a complaint about the same exact thing.
<NamShubCMX> return with ctrl+alt+f1
<Olgem> thanks brb
<nosrednaekim> Olgem: you have to do /etc/init.d/kdm restart, not start
<Olgem> heh
<Olgem> Ok, it failed to initialize the nvidia kernel module
<Olgem> screens found, none with usable configuration
<Olgem> fatal error: no screens found
<nosrednaekim> Olgem: there ya go,
<nosrednaekim> switch to the nv driver temorarily
<Arwen> Olgem, your kernel module is b0rk3d then
<Olgem> How would I switch to the nv driver :/
<Arwen> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BloodyTux> back
<Olgem> thanks, I'll try that.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<a-865> is there some way to configure the automounter to never automatically eject a CD?
<makuseru> !web development
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about web development - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bdonohue> Is there a KDE Folding@Home client?
<Minataku> If there isn't, it doesn't have to be a KDE one
<Bdonohue> I mean, is there a GUI client at all?
<Bdonohue> Or a package, or just installing from source
<Bdonohue> Because I'll go and do that, I was just wondering first.
* Minataku shrugs
<Minataku> Does it really need a GUI client?
<Minataku> I'd check their website
<Minataku> I'm sure there's a bunch of clients there
<rathel> Is there away to make a backup script that copys everything in a directory and puts it in like .tar.bz2 format? and if you run the script again It'll only overwrite the changed files? It was easy to make one with RAR on Windows, dunno where to begin here.
<c1|freaky> man tar gives u all the info u need forthat
<Bdonohue> Nah, not really, but there's only one console client.
<Bdonohue> I just wanted some pretty visualization.
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> Just get xscreensaver and the one that spins around the 3D chemicals :3
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, some pretty interesting ones in there, huh :)
<Bdonohue> Hahaha
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Indeed
<Bdonohue> I'm not too sure how happy I am with KDE... I just switched back today after using Gnome for three months.
<Bdonohue> I think I need to do some customizing.
<hitmanWilly> Bdonohue, that is one thing kde is good with
<Minataku> The other thing it's good with is practically everything else
<Bdonohue> I've been using Ubuntu since Hoary, haha, I've experimented, but went back to Gnome all the time. Hated flux, didn't mind KDE but things don't seem natural.
<Minataku> But then it's easy to be better than GNOME
<Minataku> (Sorry, I _hate_ GNOME)
<Bdonohue> I definitely don't mind KDE, that said.
* hitmanWilly is using window maker atm
<Bdonohue> But I think the biggest thing for me is when I'm using KDE I still have GTK programs I use, but if I'm using Gnome I never use QT stuff.
<Bdonohue> Like I didn't even need it installed.
<Bdonohue> Any of the libraries I mean.
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> That's because there's a lot of GTK programs
<Minataku> Not as many Qt ones
<Minataku> I must say, in my fresh install of Gentoo here, I'm much happier with GTK
<Minataku> In my last install practically everything GTK would crash when doing any of the following actions:
<Minataku> > Clicking buttons
<Minataku> > Clicking other things
<Minataku> > Thinking about the running application
<Minataku> > Thinking about other applications
<Minataku> > Thinking
<Minataku> > Not thinking
<Minataku> Or get your degree
<Minataku> I mean, etc.
<hitmanWilly> XD
<Minataku> ^^
<bob111> Argh.
<bob111> I love random disconnects.
<bob111> And how I can't use my nick now.
<bob111> BLAH
<bob111> Anyway, yeah.
<Minataku> bob111: It'll ping out soon
<Minataku> If it's registered you can ghost it
<bob111> It is, but it won't let me change my nick to it.
<bob111> How do I ghost?
<Minataku> /msg nickserv ghost nickname password
<hitmanWilly> guess it worked :)
<Bdonohue> Good to go.
<Bdonohue> Thanks.
<Minataku> np
<Bdonohue> I think the biggest thing about KDE in Ubuntu though is LACK OF CONTROL CENTER
<Bdonohue> Haha
<Bdonohue> If I could get that, I'd be happy.
<hitmanWilly> Bdonohue, which one? system settings or kcontrol?
<Bdonohue> Uhm the whole integrated panel thing that comes standard with KDE.
<Bdonohue> Might be kControl.
<Bdonohue> Nope.
<Bdonohue> System Settings
<Bdonohue> Nope
<Bdonohue> KControl
<crdlb> !enter | Bdonohue
<ubotu> Bdonohue: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bdonohue> Is crdlb a bot too?
<Minataku> No
<Bdonohue> Lol.
<crdlb> that would be kind of pointless...
<Minataku> I think the administration of the channel is just getting more hardassed
<Bdonohue> Because, each line was a new development, haha.
<Minataku> Probably got berated by Ubuntu HQ for being too nice
<Bdonohue> I like this channel better, more things seem to get done.
<Minataku> I've heard that #ubuntu is falling apart a bit
<Minataku> Probably too strict
<Bdonohue> Anyway, about KControl... The problem I had before was that although I could get it installed I couldn't get it integrated.
<Bdonohue> Lol, at least you can get in there without registering your nick.
<Rictoo> guys
<Bdonohue> Yes?
<Minataku> Rictoo: What did you break this time?
<Minataku> j/k
<Minataku> X3
<Rictoo> I set up a webserver and I put all the http stuff in a folder called 'htdocs'. Is there a way I can put a folder on my desktop that will act like a tunnel to this folder?
<Rictoo> So I can just put stuff into the folder on my desktop, and it will go to htdocs?
<Bdonohue> Minataku, I'll let you take that one. *slinks away*
<Minataku> A symlink
<Rictoo> Minataku: -.-'
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> ln?
<Minataku> Yep
<Rictoo> that's all? :O
<Minataku> Don't ask me how to do it
<Rictoo> Just like MAGICK???
<Minataku> I _ALWAYS_ get it backwards
<Bdonohue> Haha, I don't even know what a symlink is for.
<Minataku> Rictoo: Pretty much
<Minataku> A symlink to the folder is all
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, nah, most of the extreme newbies end up in #ubuntu, and i think the ops/regulars get tired of it after awhile....
<Jucato> Bdonohue: symlink is like Shortcuts in Windows (if you've used Windows)
<Rictoo> Minataku: but I need to be sudo to edit the real htdocs folder
<Jucato> basically a "soft" link to a file/folder
<Bdonohue> But a little more complicated to set up, right?
<Rictoo> so how would I make me not to need sudo to put stuff in this folder? (not smart, I know)
<Minataku> Rictoo: In that case, you're kinda messed
<Rictoo> ,meh
<Minataku> I'd make an interim folder
<Rictoo> ij
<Rictoo> ok
<Jucato> Bdonohue: nope. very easy. command line or GUI
<Rictoo> interim folder?
<Bdonohue> Ah.
<Minataku> One you can put stuff in as nonroot
<Bdonohue> Let me try.
<Rictoo> rictoo@rictoo-desktop:~$ ln htdocs /opt/lampp/htdocs
<Rictoo> ln: `htdocs': hard link not allowed for directory
<Minataku> Then just mv to htdocs as root
<Minataku> Or even better
<Minataku> Set up a cronjob to do it automatically every so often
<Jucato> Bdonohue: in KDE, you just drag and drop a file/folder, then from the popup that pops up (er.. redundant), choose "Link here"
<Rictoo> haha
<Minataku> X3
<Rictoo> good idea
<Rictoo> but
<Rictoo> I'm confused, since I need to be root to do that
<Rictoo> and is cron automatically root?
<Rictoo> or what?
<Minataku> I think cron runs things with root privs
<Bdonohue> Oh, haha... I remember the old command somewhere in a menu that said "Create Symlink" and couldn't figure it out.
<Bdonohue> No, it doesn't.
<Minataku> If not, just manually move things from the interim folder every so often
<Rictoo> :\
<Rictoo> meh
<Minataku> I don't think I even use cron at all
<Jucato> Bdonohue: btw, what problem were you having with kcontrol/system settings?
<Bdonohue> Jucato: I just would like to get it set up.
<Rictoo> I'll just 'sudo mv file.ext /opt/xmampp/htdocs'
<Rictoo> :P
<Minataku> I think the only things that do are system-assigned tasks
<Bdonohue> Minataku: I use it to start mplayer to wake me up.
<Jucato> Bdonohue: in what sense? Press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol" doesn't work for you?
<Bdonohue> It's just not integrated into the system as in other distributions. I mean, it's not default.
<Minataku> Yeah, every one of my cronjobs were placed there by packages/system
<Jucato> Bdonohue: could you explain a bit more?
<Minataku> I have "rkhunter" that runs daily, it seems, and "chkrootkit" and "makewhatis" that run weekly
<Bdonohue> Jucato: I'd rather not have System Settings there, I'd rather have kcontrol. But now that I think of it I can just change the command the link on the menu runs. *hits self with brick*
<Jucato> Bdonohue: you can just Edit the K Menu, remove System Settings and put back Control Center :)
<Bdonohue> Yeah.
<Bdonohue> I just changed the command.
<Jucato> anyway, both System Settings and KControl use the same modules...
<Bdonohue> I like the label. Yeah, I knew that part, I just like how KControl is organized.
<Bdonohue> More in one place rather than like a Windows control panel.
<Bdonohue> Now for the hunt for a window decoration!
* Jucato hugs Crystal :)
<Bdonohue> There's a girl... Here... Now?
<Bdonohue> Oh.
<Bdonohue> That's the window decoration.
<Bdonohue> OOPS! Sorry crdlb.
<Jucato> :P
<Bdonohue> Crystal seems to "blah"
<Bdonohue> What is deKorator?
<c1|freaky> how can i watch video files from the internet with kaffeine?
<hitmanWilly> Bdonohue, you know, you can use a different wm under kde for some really interesting window decorations
<Jucato> !changethemes | Bdonohue
<ubotu> Bdonohue: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Jucato> Bdonohue: see the last link
<Jucato> (Window Decoration section)
<Bdonohue> hitmanWilly: I'm not interested in anything compositing though... They were nice in Gnome but I got annoyed with the whole thing.
<Bdonohue> I know how to install window decorations, but thanks for the link :)
<Jucato> Bdonohue: er... the link I pointed to explained about deKorator
<Jucato> if you read it first, you would have noticed :)
<Bdonohue> Oh.
<Bdonohue> Sorry.
<Bdonohue> So what would you suggest? Compiling themes, IceWM or deKorator?
<hitmanWilly> Bdonohue, twm under kde, now that's interesting :P
<Bdonohue> Haha
<Jucato> Bdonohue: compile neither. they're available in our repository :)
<Bdonohue> I meant native decorations.
<Jucato> well, both are "native" decorations. but both allow you to use pixmaps to theme the window
<Jucato> !info kwin-style-decorator
<ubotu> Package kwin-style-decorator does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> !info kwin-style-dekorator
<ubotu> kwin-style-dekorator: windows decoration for kde using user-supplied PNG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1 (feisty), package size 173 kB, installed size 420 kB
<Jucato> sorry... ^^^^
<Jucato> in case you wanna play with it
<Jucato> I forgot the package name that installs the kde icewm window decoration, but I think I mentioned it in the guide
<Bdonohue> I. Hate. Wireless.
<Jucato> better than nothing, though :)
<Bdonohue> Definitely.
<Bdonohue> Can I change the colour of a pixmap?
<Jucato> hm.. a specific part/button? I think dekorator has some settings for that. otherwise, you can change the image... pixmaps are just small images in .xpm format (I think)
<Bdonohue> Yeah, I'm not used to using window decorations like that, haha.
<Bdonohue> Are dekorator themes installed to ~/.dekorator?
<Jucato> ugh!!! I wish kmail had a "mark as read on the server when fetched" feature :(
<Jucato> um.. can't recall. sorry
<Jucato> you can check that or in ~/.kde/share/apps/dekorator (if the locaiton exists)
<sparr> when i launch non-kde apps from desktop/panel shortcuts, i get a bouncing cursor icon and a useless button on my taskbar for like 30 seconds.  how can i avoid that?
<Bdonohue> You know that "Hold the Button" game at www.holdthebutton.com?
<Bdonohue> I've been cheating for the last 3 hours.
<Jucato> sparr: if you want to turn off the bouncing cursor, press Alt+F2, type "kcontrol", go to Appearance & Themes -> Launch Feedback
<Bdonohue> You just click on it, then right click before you let go of the left and use the menu as a bridge out of the flash window and then minimize it and send it to a far off desktop.
<sparr> Jucato: omg thank you...  its been killing some of my games
<Jucato> :)
<Kprofthreat> Can anyone assist me with installing ndiswrapper a bit more in depth? I am on my Windows install now as it is the only one that works online. So any instruction- like what to download and steps to take in advance, is appreciated.
<Chani> so, uh, I just came out of hibernation, and my battery monitor's gone all wonky. cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/* is hanging too
<Chani> this worries me.
<cj_> hello Jucato
<Chani>  somehow kio seems messed up too.
<Chani> and kontact was frozen for a long time.
* Chani is running a backup now, as we speak
<Chani> oh darn. I forgot I have a lot more mail since that little gmail incident
* Chani hopes the backup will still fit on cd
<kraut> moin
<Admiral_Chicago> how can I check my memory CLI
<crimsun> free -m
<crimsun> although you haven't specified what type of memory...
<Admiral_Chicago> how much RAM I have recognized by my system
<Admiral_Chicago> that does the trick. thanks crimsun.
<crimsun> grep LOWMEM -B1 /var/log/dmesg
<epimeth> quiet morning....
<Admiral_Chicago> thats a cool command.
<epimeth> it was an observation
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> Admiral_Chicago: ... you know anything about configuring apache?
<ksivaji> epimeth Admiral_Chicago hi
<ksivaji> is there any animation software in kubuntu
<epimeth> ksivaji: hi :-)
<epimeth> ummm... probably?
<epimeth> I dunno... not much of a designer/artist
<ksivaji> !animation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about animation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> !ktoon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktoon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> !info ktoon
<ubotu> Package ktoon does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<epimeth> ksivaji: a little web search brought up ktoon... take a look at that maybe?
<ksivaji> epimeth ok thank u dear
* epimeth hopes ksivaji is a girl... this whole "dear" thing would be scary otherwise
<DraxNS> hello
<ksivaji> epimeth nope
<DraxNS> anyone had luck with slmodem on feisty?
* epimeth shudders
<epimeth> hallo DraxNS... sorry, don't even know what that is
<DraxNS> modem driver :-)
<DraxNS> I have read miles of lines... and ended up confused... is there issue with alsa or with kernel....
<epimeth> ksivaji: I'm behind a firewall... strange tho, I'd figure DCC should work
<epimeth> DraxNS: there's *always* an issue with also *and* the kernel :-)
<DraxNS> :-D
<epimeth> DraxNS: stick around, someone should be able to help you... also, try ##linux
<DraxNS> hmmm will try #Linux...
<DraxNS> AFAIK there is no linmodems channel.. am I right/
<DraxNS> ?
<epimeth> dunno
<epimeth> never had to, either :-)
<illriginal> Does anyone know if this command: /home/illriginal/startberyl.sh @ start up is causing the File browser to start everytime I log on?!
<epimeth> illriginal: that looks to be a script for starting beryl... pastebin its contents?
<illriginal> k
<illriginal> http://pastebin.ca/578333 epimeth
<Chani> what do you do when kill -9 fails to kill something?
<ksivaji> Chani  use sudo
<illriginal> epimeth, what do you think?
<Chani> o.0
<Chani> really? it's being run as the same user
<Chani> ksivaji: didn't work
<Chani> kde4@doozer:~$ ps aux | grep cat
<Chani> kde4     18176  0.0  0.0   2808   592 pts/6    D+   15:51   0:00 cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<ksivaji> Chani are u sure the process is running but cant be killed by "sudo kill -9  pid"
<makuseru> how can i check in a term to see if i have a package installed
<Chani> yes, I'm very sure.
<Chani> kde4@doozer:~$ sudo kill -9 18176
<Chani> Password:
<Chani> kde4@doozer:~$ ps aux | grep cat
<Chani> kde4     18176  0.0  0.0   2808   592 pts/6    D+   15:51   0:00 cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<makuseru> no flooding Chani
<ksivaji> Chani press ctrl+esc u will get process table select the process to be killed and press kill button
<Chani> ksivaji: um, no, that'll just end up going down the same path
<Chani> maybe #gentoo will have some experience with this kind of thing
<makuseru> how can i check in a term to see if i have a package installed
<epimeth> illriginal: not sure... adesklets --nautilus sounds like it starts up nautilus buuuut it might just be starting the adesklets engine.  try adding a # before that line and restarting
<ksivaji> makuseru "sudo apt-get install packagename" if it is already installed u will get message "packagename is already a new version"
<illriginal> so I should take off --nautilus?
<makuseru> ksivaji: i dont want it to install if it isnt
<ksivaji> makuseru actually it will ask u that this package will consume this much size u want to install or not then u can say no
<ksivaji> makuseru or press ctrl+c to terminate that
<makuseru> ksivaji: thats not always true
<makuseru> and i know there is a command to find out, but i dont remember it
<ksivaji> makuseru may be
<ksivaji> makuseru u know to first few character of that command ?
<makuseru> no
<makuseru> it was only lik 2 characters long
<makuseru> like*
<dranas> hi ppl
<dranas> anyone on?
<epimeth> yup :-)
<dranas> hey i got a quick question, should i chence it and upgrae from edgy to fiesty?
<dranas> chance*
<dranas> oi im tired
<dranas> lol
<epimeth> ummm... maybe?
<waylandbill> dranas: should be little risk and fiesty will update more than edgy.
<epimeth> you might as well install it on another partition just to see if you like it or not
<dranas> will i have to reinstall ndiswrapper and everything else?
<waylandbill> edgy isn't LTS as dapper was. sooner or later updates will be next to non-existant I'd imagine.
<dranas> i just hear bad things about fiesty
<waylandbill> dranas: if you have a new install you would. An upgrade they'll just be put to latest versions.
<epimeth> dranas: then let me be the first to say: I'm enjoying it thuroughly
<dranas> ^_^
<waylandbill> probably good things too. There's always nay-sayers.
<oslo>  hi . "For Kernel 2.6 just load the ``usbnet.ko'' module into the kernel modprobe usbnet, it is already included." - How Can i do this ? DO you know ?
<dranas> ok ill upgrade, should i do it via kubuntu update, or do it how the web site dictates?
<epimeth> dranas: I'd suggest a fresh install
<epimeth> dranas: many many people have been in here complaining about a broken update
<dranas> well i had tried to install ubuntu fiesty a while back and i couldnt get it to install so i started with kubuntu dapper then upgraded to edgy
<dranas> maybe ill just wait till they get the bugs worked out of the updater
<dranas> i just switch from open suse today lol
<dranas> its not to hard to get a hang of this
<Admiral_Chicago> epimeth: nope
<dranas> suse gave me a bunch of trouble
<dranas> and on kubuntu i actually got my printer to work
<Kprofthreat> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to get ndiswrapper working, (already have driver and the tar.gz) but it needs the dependencies. I know the easiest way to get it working is a wired download, but that is not possible. Anyone know where I can download the dependencies for ndiswrapper?
<Admiral_Chicago> ksivaji: have you checked out blender
<dranas> oooo
<epimeth> Admiral_Chicago: what nope?
<dranas> i can show you
<Admiral_Chicago> Kprofthreat: apt-get build ndiswrapper
<Admiral_Chicago> err build-dep nidwrapper
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get build-dep ndiswrapper
<Admiral_Chicago> epimeth: about apace
<Admiral_Chicago> configuring apache*
<epimeth> ahhh
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> took you a while
<epimeth> :-)
<ksivaji> Admiral_Chicago what is that blender
<Admiral_Chicago> i had my away message up
<Admiral_Chicago> ksivaji:  Blender is an integrated 3d suite for modelling, animation, rendering,
<Admiral_Chicago>  post-production, interactive creation and playback (games)
<ksivaji> Admiral_Chicago ok i will see and tell u
<ksivaji> Admiral_Chicago can i open output file of blender in windows
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe
<Admiral_Chicago> i think there is a windows port
<Admiral_Chicago> yea there is
<Gerrit> Hello
<ksivaji> !Blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<Gerrit> When I tried to login on kdm this morning, my screen went blank and X would restart, and I would get back the login screen. It was resolved when I removed (renamed) my .xsession. There are two xmodmap-commands in my .xsession. Neither .xsession-errors nor /var/log/Xorg.0.log lists any errors. Where else can I look for errors caused by my two xmodmap-commands in .xsession? (they were: xmodmad /etc/xmodmap.conf; xmodmap -e 'keysym Menu = Multi_key'
<alexicon> anyone in here use gnome?
<alexicon> my music used to play when id hover over the icon in the file manager, now it doesnt seem to work..
<alexicon> should probably go to #ubuntu but i dont like them as much :P
<alexicon> and does anyone know of a good movie converter for psp??
<Kprofthreat> Can anyone assist me with installing ndiswrapper? I'm using Kubuntu Feisty Fawn. I already know how to install my drivers, but the problem right now is ndiswrapper. BTW, I CANNOT use apt-get cause my comp doesn't have LAN ports. Anyway, here's a pastebin http://www.pastebin.ca/578471
<Admiral_Chicago> Kprofthreat: ndiswrapper is on the liveCD afaik
<Kprofthreat> I tried that, it didn't work either
<Admiral_Chicago> ah, sorry then can't be of more help than that
<ksivaji> how to see konqueror history
<Jucato> ksivaji: press F9, then in the sidebar, click on History
<ksivaji> Jucato ya i got it
<ksivaji> 1 op
<Jucato> yeah. freenode staff
<Pensacola> what package do I need to install to make amarok play mp3 files in edgy?
<Jucato> Pensacola: libxine-extracodecs
<Pensacola> thx
<ksivaji> Jucato is there any animation software for kubuntu (.deb)
<ksivaji> Jucato like flash
<Jucato> like Flash?none that I know off
<Jucato> of*
<Danker> Hi
<Danker> How should I force package install with apt?
<ksivaji>  Danker y do  u wnat to force
<Danker> ?
<Danker> I want to install package, without checking dependicies
<ksivaji> use aptitude that is better in resolving dependencies
<Gerrit> Hello. knode is missing from my menu, but /usr/share/menu/knode exists and has the correct content (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26399/). What's wrong?
<Jucato> Gerrit: try running "kbuildsycoca --incremental" (just ignore the errors that come out) then check again
<drarem> I've often wondered, why is it Konqueror doesn't want to open executable files as executables usually
<Jucato> it depends on what kind of executable, what that executable is supposed to do
<drarem> just run.. it's a compiled app, opengl
<drarem> nautilus doesn't appear to have any probs with it
<Jucato> I dunno. I can run glxgears by clicking on its icon in /usr/bin/..
<drarem> drwxr-xr-x
<drarem> is folder and file is:  -rwxr-xr-x
<ardchoille> !info nvu
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<drarem> when i pull up the directory folder from the system menu and choose the home folder, it executes
<drarem> when i launch home folder from my task bar, it won't
<ardchoille> Anythig in the repos that is like nvu?
<drarem> oops when i launch home folder from a panel, it wants to open exes as other types of files and not execute
<Jucato> ardchoille: Quanta, although not exactly like nvu
<Jucato> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<Jucato> ardchoille: that too ^^^
<MrVoid> Is it okay to install a app from source if the package in the repository is old, and can't be removed?  Will it break something to install a newer version from souce?
<drarem> might as well remove my home folder button from my panel, it just causes confusion
<drarem> add non-KDE application is what I used for the 'home' button, put in /usr/bin/konqueror and system:/home  - can't execute programs
<dps> Can anyone tell me why openoffice starts with ROOT priveleges  if it's a user launching it?
<drarem> don't know if I can help you, but are you sure it's root priviledges, have you looked at the directory/file permissions
<ardchoille> Jucato: Thank you :)
<dps> Well
<dps> Openoffice starts as a root process
<dps> i don't know why
<dps> i did a normal kubuntu isntalation
<dps> i get xlib errors saying root can't connect to my x--server
<dps> ofc he can't... it's not supposed
<dps> when i do a save i get root home access
<dps> it's like... omg
<drarem> it won't let me save a file in /etc/X11
<dps> well, as user, on a console run soffice
<dps> and see to who does the process belongs
<dps> ps -ef | grep soffice
<drarem> user 1000  ?
<dps> when i launch it it belongs to roor
<dps> root
<drarem> do you enter a password when you log in
<dps> no
<drarem> user 1000 = me, user 0 = root
<dps> i open a console
<dps> as user
<dps> as write
<dps> soffice
<dps> i get
<dps> lib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<dps> Xlib: No protocol specified
<drarem> how can you go in as a user on the same machine
<drarem> as root
<dps> I'm in kde with my user
<dps> i run soffice and it starts as root
<drarem> but you log in as root   ?
<dps> no
<dps> ofc not
<dps> as dps
<dps> my user
<drarem> so you log in as dps when first booting with a password for your user
<dps> yes
<drarem> run office and it has authoritae
<dps> yes
<dps> i run office, normally
<dps> when i do a save i see the root homedir
<dps> and the soffice process belongs to root
<dps> and when i do a save as, it crashes
<dps> that's why i found this out
<dps> it was crashing and i started looking at process and errors
<drarem> I'm sorry, you are beyond me
<drarem> some generic searches are turning up:  XAuthority or XDM Authorization
<drarem> #linux might give you better results
<Ryiel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tmbg> ah right. so it was grub that got wiped out, not lilo. I never paid it much attention before windows overwrote the bastard.
<tmbg> well I mounted the kubuntu root drive at /mnt and everything is still there hunky dory, just missing grub.
<Blu3-knibbles> that's what windows does
<tmbg> the grub config files and menu and all that are there, it just doesn't GO when you try to boot the disk. how do you get grub back into the mbr?
<tmbg> Blu3-knibbles: yeah I realize this.
<Blu3-knibbles> is there a sources for pidgin?
<tmbg> the reason I was thinking that I could get away with it, was that I have two disks. I installed windows on a completely separate physical drive.
<Blu3-knibbles> just run grub and install it again
<tmbg> just 'grub' and that's it?
<tmbg> from the livecd?
<Blu3-knibbles> grub> root (hd0,0)     [pick the right disk and partition for /boot/*
<Blu3-knibbles> grub> setup (hd0)         [pick the right disk to put the boot loader on] 
<tmbg> since I already have the config files, which one could I get the right disks from?
<Blu3-knibbles> is it going on hda?  then the disk is most likely hd0
<Blu3-knibbles> is /boot on the first partition?  then it's most likely hd0,0
<Blu3-knibbles> that's what "right disk" means
<tmbg> second partition. hd0,1 is what I have in my last grub config file
<Blu3-knibbles> ok
<Blu3-knibbles> root (hd0,1)
<Blu3-knibbles> setup (hd0)
<tmbg> will that create an entirely new boot menu?
<tmbg> I sort of just wanted to restore what I had before, since it let me pick between windows and kubuntu
<Imitation> Does anyone know an app to open/convert .cdr files (corel draw)?
<Blu3-knibbles> no
<Blu3-knibbles> that just puts grub back in the mbr
<tmbg> ah sweet that's exactly what i needed.
<Blu3-knibbles> doesn't change your grub config
<Blu3-knibbles> imitation, sorry.  i don't
<tmbg> Imitation: what have you tried?
<Imitation> pretty much anything: gimp/incscape/image magick and every app i have on my pc
<tmbg> Blu3-knibbles: Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+15 p (hd0,1)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded
<tmbg> you rule, thanks
<Blu3-knibbles> np :)
<tmbg> it found everything no issues
<Blu3-knibbles> now, anyone know where i can get a sources entry for pidgin? :)
<tmbg> I'm not sure why that was so bloody hard to find online. I guess because i was a retard and thinking it was lilo and googling for the wrong thing for 45 minutes
<Blu3-knibbles> heheh
<tmbg> bbiaf.
<Dannilion> How do I run a script at startup?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all :)
<Dannilion> Morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Dannilion
<BluesKaj> what's up?
<Imitation> dabnnilion: to run it at startup of kde, just place it in your /home/<your-name/.kde/Autostart folder
<Dannilion> will that work for sudo?
<Dannilion> Nothing except having to restart my internet every time I reboot :p
<Imitation> you'll have to edit /etc/sudoers so you can exec your script with sudo
<Dannilion> humm
<Dannilion> I'm going to try something first
<tmbg> Blu3-knibbles, back in the installed kubuntu. thankies again. I knew there had to be some simple way.
<Kprofthreat> Hello. I think this is a fairly common problem, but may anyone address it? My sound on Kubuntu has totally failed, none on Amarok, none at boot, nada.
<Imitation> try ro turn the volume up in kmix ^^
<Kprofthreat> Uh, yeah, it's up
<BluesKaj> Kprofthreat,  did you have sound previously ?
<Kprofthreat> =/ =] 
<Kprofthreat> Yes
<BluesKaj> upgraded your OS or kde ?
<tmbg> Kprofthreat, test in system settings -> sound system?
<Kprofthreat> Nothing
<maddy> hiho
<tmbg> and we're positive the speakers and such still work and have power and all?
<maddy> what means by the output of dmesg 'usb 3-2: device not accepting address 5, error -62'?
<Kprofthreat> No, not at all.
<Kprofthreat> In fact
<Kprofthreat> They may be playing tricks on me!
<BluesKaj> check the hardware tab , make sure you use ALSA
<tmbg> Kprofthreat, I've seen a lot of people kick the power cord to their speakers is all, heh.
<Kprofthreat> Lol
<Imitation> Kprofthread, so it worked in kubuntu before
<Kprofthreat> Yes
<Kprofthreat> Oh, and it is on ALSA btw.
<BluesKaj> Kprofthreat,  in the konsole : alsamixer .Make sure the inputs - outputs arent muted "MM" ..to unmute type at highlighted controls settings should show "00"
<BluesKaj> err,,type the letter "M"
<BluesKaj> mute=MM unmuted=00
<Kprofthreat> Yep, they are
<BluesKaj> are?
<Imitation> is your sound working in any other OS (not naming one) RIGHT NOW?
<Kprofthreat> Yes
<maddy> what means by the output of dmesg 'usb 3-2: device not accepting address 5, error -62'? nobody can help me? it's an USB bluetoothdongle
<BluesKaj> Kprofthreat, is PCM enabled?
<Kprofthreat> Yes
<Kprofthreat> You mean from Alsamixer?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Kprofthreat> Yes
<BluesKaj> ok I asked this before , but I dunno if you caught it ..in sys-settings/sound system/hardware/select the audio device / advanced linux sound architecture
<Kprofthreat> I did
<Kprofthreat> It's on Alsa
<BluesKaj> ok relogin ... believe it or not :)
<Kprofthreat> Lol
<Kprofthreat> We'll give it a shot
<Kprofthreat> I'm gonna probably crash anyway and then resume it later
<Kprofthreat> Hehe
<Kprofthreat> Brb
<Kprofthreat> Ty
<tmbg> I've had to do the relogin thing before on some distro to get my sound driver to re-verify the card's sample rate
<BluesKaj> thank us when it works
<tmbg> my sound wasn't dead, it was just broken. it would play 4x too fast
<BluesKaj> wow
<tmbg> it was some sort of weird thing with the polling happening during an interrupt and it would skew the measurement
<BluesKaj> some amarok settings are like that too ,for example netradio streams
<BluesKaj> the ones with the seldom used codecs ...not all but some ..kinda hit and miss
<slow-motion> hallo
<BluesKaj> hi
<sweettooth> hey there, i have a question on using headphone, wonder if anyone can help me out
<BluesKaj> sweettooth, just ask
<sweettooth> im using an acer travelmate 3000 series, i tried plugging in my headset, the mic worked, but the earplug didn't
<sweettooth> the speakers are working fine though, the thing is i wanted to make calls on Skype outside, and therefore i wanted to have the headphone working
<xerosis> i'm trying to install dvd playback on amd64 feisty, and ideas?
<sweettooth> one more thing, there is a mic on the laptop itself, but it wasn't working for some reasons, any ideas?
<BluesKaj> sweettooth, in the konsole : alsamixer .Make sure the inputs - outputs arent muted "MM" ..to unmute type at highlighted controls settings should show "00"
<BluesKaj> type M
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss2 | xerosis
<ubotu> xerosis: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sweettooth> BluesKaj, i have three columns with "MM", IEC 958 (codec?) Caller ID, and Off-hook
<tmbg> does the laptop have separate mic and earphone jacks?
<sweettooth> can you tell me which one corresponds to my headset please?
<BluesKaj> sweettooth, type M ..unmuted =00
<sweettooth> tmbg, yes it does
<tmbg> and that's how it's hooked up?
<sweettooth> BluesKaj, I have unmuted all of them, but it still doesn't work
<BluesKaj> sweettooth, unmute 'phone'
<sweettooth> tmbg, what do you mean? i have a headset with separate plugs (mic and headphone from creative))
<tmbg> that's what I was getting at.
<BluesKaj> make sure you have volume sliders up as well
<tmbg> sometimes there are switches inside jacks that turn off other inputs
<sweettooth> BluesKaj, unfortunately i don't have 'phone'
<sweettooth> it has only got Master, PCM, IEC958, Capture, Caller ID, Input Source, and Off-hook
<sweettooth> and volume is maxxed
<BluesKaj> sweettooth,..in sys-settings/sound system/hardware/select the audio device / advanced linux sound architecture
<BluesKaj> don't max the vol
<BluesKaj> 70% is fine
<sweettooth> ok
<Blu3-knibbles> some switches may need to be flicked (with kmix, alsamixer, etc) to get sound routed to the right place in your soundcard
<sweettooth> BluesKaj, it still doesn't give me the "phone" :(
<BluesKaj> no sweettooth , it doesn't exist on your setup
<sweettooth> Blu3-knibbles, do you mean by plugging it in and out? i tried, but it doesn't seem to work
<sweettooth> BluesKaj, so what shall i do now?
<Blu3-knibbles> no, i mean with kmix, alsamixer, etc
<BluesKaj> like Blu3-knibbles says check kmix (the spkeaker in the panel) and set the switches
<Blu3-knibbles> set an mp3 playing repeatedly and play with the switches.
<Blu3-knibbles> while [ 1 ] ; do mplayer ...list of mp3s or dir etc; sleep 1; done
<sweettooth> heh ok, i will have a go with it first, thx for the help guys
<sweettooth> btw, is there anyway i can see a log of my sound devices (logs of plugging in and out of the jacks)?
<romudog> Anything is possible with Linux :)
<romudog> I'm just waiting for it to grow legs and a body.
<romudog> I think i'd probably take mine for a  walk.
<BluesKaj> hey romudog :)
<a-865> anyone know how to prevent spurious ejection of a music cd in the middle of being played in feisty?
<romudog> Hey BluesKaj
<romudog> a-865 Why not rip it?
<a-865> a-865, just want to hear it, not store it, and HD is tiny anyway
<a-865> romudog: just want to hear it, not store it, and HD is tiny anyway
<romudog> a-865 lol ok i got massive hard drive cause i do video rendering and i started digitizing our home movies.
* BluesKaj tries to decypher what a-865 is talking about
<xerosis_> BluesKaj: any other ideas for DVDs?
<BluesKaj> !codecs | xerosis_
<ubotu> xerosis_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<a-865> BluesKaj: I put in a music CD, start playing it with KsCD, and within a minute of start of play, the CD drawer opens
<xerosis_> BluesKaj: I've got all the codecs and dvd gubbins, it's something else than that i think
<sweettooth> BluesKaj, got the headset working, really need to fiddle with kmix a bit
<BluesKaj> good sweettooth :)
<romudog> xerosis: Whats the problem?
<sweettooth> Blu3-knibbles, u were right, i fiddled with kmix and now it works, thx very much both of you
<BluesKaj> xerosis_, what player are you using for dvd ?
<xerosis_> kaffeine, but tried xine* mplayer...
<a-865> BluesKaj: same thing happens with mplayer cdda://
<BluesKaj> kaffeine uses the xine-engine by default , but it should work
<BluesKaj> a-865, tried amarok ?
<a-865> BluesKaj: tried mplayer and kscd because amarok didn't work
<a-865> apt-get remove amarok
<a-865> apt-get remove kaffeine
<romudog> a-865: If your trying to play mp3's amarok needs the mp3 codec
<a-865> romudog: mp3 & mpeg play fine, not coming from any music CD
<BluesKaj> romudog, it plays cds , but for only a minute , then cd drawer opens
<romudog> ooh
<romudog> thats not good
<Blu3-knibbles> you're welcome sweettooth
<bonbonthejon> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<xanne> hello I am having a few problems
<romudog> xanne !ask
<romudog> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rapid> what codec do i have to install to play dvds with kaffeine
<bonbonthejon> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<romudog> libdvdxss
<romudog> css*
<romudog> Can someone help me setup Freemind? It apparently cant find the JRE
<xanne> hey i am having trouble with installing the ATI driver from ati.com it dumps during the install
<romudog> dont install that one
<romudog> install via repositories
<romudog> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rapid> this sucks
<rapid> i want to play a dvd with kaffeine http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html supposed to help me with  that?
<xanne> what is this restricted drivers manager
<bonbonthejon> rapid: that page tells you what to install
<romudog> Can someone help me setup Freemind? It apparently cant find the JRE
<BluesKaj> romudog, what's freemind /
<romudog> BluesKaj: Mind mapping software
<BluesKaj> eeeuuuww , don't think i wanna go there :)
<xanne> Can someone tell me waht this restricted driver manager is?
<romudog> BluesKaj: Why not?
<BluesKaj> just a joke , romudog
<bonbonthejon> xanne: it will install restrictive drivers for some of your hardware
<xanne> where is it?
<rapid> bonbonthejon, can u please point me where?
<xanne> and dont say system > administration >
<bonbonthejon> rapid: on https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html, there is "DVD Playback", number one tells you the package
<rapid> libdvdread3?
<bonbonthejon> rapid: yeah
<rapid> I ran sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<bonbonthejon> rapid: ok, did it instalL?
<bonbonthejon> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<rapid> yup
<bonbonthejon> rapid: ok, how about installing libdvdcss2
<rapid> anything else?
<rapid> while i'm at it
<xanne> whats the command to reconfigure xorg?
<BluesKaj> xanne, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<romudog> BluesKaj: You know much about Java to help me set this thing up?
<rapid> hardware
<BluesKaj> romudog, not really , but you prolly have the latest java installed, right ?
<romudog> BluesKaj I have v5 and 6 i cant install freemind without 5
<rapid> bonbonthejon, still not working mate
<BluesKaj> romudog, what about other dependencies ?
<romudog> BluesKaj I got those its a java problem
<bonbonthejon> rapid: I've never tried watching a dvd on linux, so I am just telling you what the documentation says
<rapid> ok
<rapid> thanks
<BluesKaj> romudog, does it have to run on a VM ?
<romudog> BluesKaj: Its a java app so yes.
<rapid> i coulda watched the movie by now
<rapid> lol
<rapid> cheers
<BluesKaj> so what about Virtualbox , romudog , have you considered installing that, then installing java and Freemind there?
<olgem> err, how do I have mouse drivers without having to configure xorg or at least no having to start x server?
<romudog> BluesKaj: Virtual box requires another OS, Java is like a runtime enviroment.
<olgem> Theres this text mode window manager called twin that utilizes the mouse
<a-865> how do I make hdparm -d0 /dev/hdd survive a boot?
<romudog> Brb
<romudog> bk
<BluesKaj> ok romudog check this out : http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<BluesKaj> sorry romudog, hate to leave right now but family obligations require my presence
<romudog> no problem
<romudog> have fun
<BluesKaj> bb in about 6-7 hrs
<olgem> How come 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart' fails to load anything and boots me right back to text mode, but startx starts up fine until it tries to load the desktop :/
<olgem> Hey, where is that xserver error .log file located and what is it called? I remember seeing it in my home directory somewhere
<a-865> olgem: u can find clues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chrisq91> need some help with my sound
<K-Ryan> That's my friend on his laptop.
<K-Ryan> He's running feisty
<chrisq91> indeed i am
<K-Ryan> He's new to Kubuntu so he's going to need step by step help with it
<K-Ryan> If someone could help him it would be appreciated
<olgem> make sure you have enough SALSA for your ALSA
<K-Ryan> ?
<romudog> lol
<romudog> Check mixers K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> !mixers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mixers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> ?
<Jucato> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<romudog> K-Ryan, Your having problem with your sound so check your mixers...click the speaker icon on the dock
<K-Ryan> Oh those, no it's not those
<K-Ryan> When I had checked in his system settings the sound card wasn't even recognized as being there
<romudog> Maybe its built in...
* Jucato points to the Troubleshooting page
<romudog> Still just go check your mixers
<K-Ryan> He says he did
<romudog> okay well then check troubleshooting page
<K-Ryan> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gerrit> Bah, googleearth made my system hang :(
<romudog> No 3d drivers?
<Gerrit> I have Ati fglrx Radeon Mobility X700 with the propietry driver
<roho> since i upgraded from edgy to feisty, i cannot get kdm to work.  there is a generic login (sort of like xdm?) and when i login, all i get is an xterm with no window decorations (can't be moved).  i tried to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' and chose kdm, but it doesn't do any good.  anyone have any ideas?
<romudog> login via the cmd and type startx
<roho> ok, but the next time i boot up, will kdm run?
<sparrw> what packages do i need for my local webserver to be able to run perl cgi?
<romudog> perl and cgi?
<romudog> lol
<roho> romudog: so will kdm run automatically after i do startx from the shell?
<romudog> roho, No it will just start your desktop
<sparrw> romudog: whats funny?
<roho> well, i would like kdm to run automatically at startup
<roho> x is running just fine
<roho> but kde doesn't launch
<romudog> roho, Startx starts kde
<sparrw> roho: what would you want kdm to DO if you launched it with startx?
<roho> i simply want kdm to run on boot as it did before.
<roho> even if i reinstall kdm (or gdm for that matter), i still get a plain session
<roho> or if i choose a different wm from the xdm prompt
<romudog> roho, Check startup services maybe it isnt starting up
<roho> could you elaborate a bit more?
<chrisq91> i need help getting my sound workin
<romudog> I would love to but the thing is i have many computers and data backups instantly so anytime i get a problem i format...windows i format once a week...
<chrisq91> my soundcard is not being reconized
<romudog> Try qunu.com they help tons!!! or Ubuntuforums.com
<roho> that's why i don't use windows
<olgem> chrisq91: what chipset is your soundcard
<chrisq91> i dont know it came with my laptop
<roho> romudog: ok, but next time someone has a problem and you don't know the answer, maybe it would be better to just not say anything.  thanks anyway.
<romudog> Roho, I know enough about linux to suggest things. Ive been using it for years.
<roho> so have i.
<romudog> Roho, I know how to check things in kde but not via a console.
<chrisq91> olgem is there anyway for me to check
<romudog> So roho please dont be a smart @55
<roho> i tried to be polite
<olgem> chrisq91: I'm as much as a n00b as you, but I think you could google the brand and model number of the laptop and get specs.
<roho> the answer to an honest question should not be "just format it"
<romudog> Roho, No that wasnt my answer..thats just what i do.
<olgem> looks like you two need to get a room
<olgem> :>
<roho> well, thanks anyway
<romudog> what a twinkr
<roho> you don't have to call names.  if i could have found help on the web, i wouldn't be here.
<romudog> Try Qunu.com live chat support by people who know what they are doing unlike me :P
<roho> thank you
<roho> it's just really frustrating
<roho> didn't mean to be an "@55"
<romudog> roho...Sorry if i act like an ass tho
<romudog> roho we cool?
<roho> oui
<olgem> whats the difference between etc/init.d/kdm start and startx
<roho> they're all different scripts
<roho> although i think start is an actual binary
<romudog> startx reffers to the normal path that probably points to that eg where most binaries like roho says
<roho> ultimately, the binary itself is "X" i believe
<clever> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<romudog> clever, My personal fav is Kooka it has OCR
<clever> im just trying to scan a peice of paper
<clever> and the drivers under xp are refusing to work:P
<clever> down with windows:P
<romudog> lol haha i agree my windows died so im a devoted Linux fan now.
<clever> lol xsane opened my tv input card
<romudog> llol
<romudog> What tv card?
<clever> got a frame of the tv instead of the paper
<clever> bttv
<clever> video highway extreme
<clever> v4l driver interface
<clever> frame grabber
<romudog> kool hauppage pvr 150 for me
<clever> nice
<clever> this thing eats cpu massively to record:P
<romudog> i cant get it workin
<romudog> nope
<romudog> Hardware encoder here
<romudog> :P
<roho> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<clever> romudog: lol scaner power cord was loose
<clever> thats why i didnt see it
<romudog> clever lmfao...."clever" fits :D
<clever> the extension cord is crappy:P
<Mariko[Linux] > I have a question - My wireless card isn't working, it's an intel wireless proset 3945, it shows up in restricted devices, but nowhere else.
<romudog> lol
<clever> now its doing something
<Mariko[Linux] > Anybody?
<romudog> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mariko[Linux] > There's nothing there for my driver.
<Mariko[Linux] > device*
<Mariko[Linux] > It was working until I restarted
<clever> my card was working fine until i upgraded to 7.04 and rebooted
<Mariko[Linux] > Hmm..
<clever> the driver got added to the blacklist because it caused some crashing
<Mariko[Linux] > Did you ever manage to fix it?
<clever> so the pc stoped autoloading the driver
<clever> i could modprobe it and it worked fine so i just edited the blacklist and its 90% of what it was
<clever> randomly crashes for 2-3 sec but recovers
<Mariko[Linux] > Sorry about that
<Mariko[Linux] > Did you ever manage to fix it?
<clever> [20 10:39:42]  <clever> i could modprobe it and it worked fine so i just edited the blacklist and its 90% of what it was
<clever> [20 10:39:49]  <clever> randomly crashes for 2-3 sec but recovers
<clever> the blacklist is at  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Mariko[Linux] > What do I get rid of from it? -- My sound device is also not working properly
<clever> you need to figure out which kernel module is the driver you need
<Mariko[Linux] > ...How do I do that? :\
<clever> and test it by loading it with modprobe
<clever> dont know
<Mariko[Linux] > :O
<clever> whats the card called?
<clever> maker/brand/model?
<joe8891> hey guys im having a little trouble
<joe8891> when i try using stuff on the ebay website i get force to the log in screen
<joe8891> could it be a java issue?
<Mariko[Linux] > clever: For which?
<Mariko[Linux] > Wireless?
<clever> Mariko[Linux] : wireless andor audio
<Mariko[Linux] > Intel Proset Wireless 3945
<clever> pci isa pcmcia usb?
<joe8891> does any 1 know anyreason why when i use ebay the comp freezes for a sec then takes me to the login screen?
<joe8891> could it get a java problem and if it is what should i do?
<Mariko[Linux] > clever: Say what? :O
<clever> Mariko[Linux] : how is the card connected to the pc?
<Mariko[Linux] > It's a laptop
<clever> card is part of the laptop?
<Mariko[Linux] > Yes.
<clever> probly pci then
<Mariko[Linux] > Any ideas
<Mariko[Linux] > ?
<clever> looking
<Mariko[Linux] > Okay, thanks.
<clever> Mariko[Linux] : try running this in a terminal window "sudo modprobe -v ipw2100"
<clever> Mariko[Linux] : that will load 1 of the 2 intel wifi drives i see
<clever> then check to see if its listed by ifconfig or iwconfig
<Mariko[Linux] > lo        no wireless extensions.
<Mariko[Linux] > eth0      no wireless extensions.
<clever> try loading ipw2200 then
<Mariko[Linux] > nothing
<clever> just spoted something else
<Mariko[Linux] > Actually
<Mariko[Linux] > insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko
<Mariko[Linux] > FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<clever> check dmesg|tail
<Mariko[Linux] > ..?
<clever> Mariko[Linux] : i also just spoted a ipw3945
<Mariko[Linux] > Yeah, I know
<Mariko[Linux] > But it won't compile for me
<Mariko[Linux] > :\
<clever> which sounds like a perfect fit for a Intel Proset Wireless 3945
<Mariko[Linux] > It is
<Mariko[Linux] > But it doesn't compile
<Mariko[Linux] > With ieeesoandso kernel
<clever> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/ubuntu/wireless/ipw3945/ipw3945.ko
<Mariko[Linux] > Plus, I already have ipw3945
<joe8891> hey i have an anoeying little problem
<clever> i see a allready compiled copy of the driver
<Mariko[Linux] > Yes.
<Mariko[Linux] > How to use it, though?
<Mariko[Linux] > :\
<joe8891> if i log out of kde then back in my mouse cusor dissapears
<clever> sudo modprobe ipw3945
<Mariko[Linux] > FATAL: Error inserting ipw3945 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/wireless/ipw3945/ipw3945.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Mariko[Linux] > 2007-06-20 11:54:40: ERROR: Could not find Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<Mariko[Linux] > :<
<clever> do dmesg|tail
<clever> and read thru the few lines it spits out for anything that might be usefull
<Mariko[Linux] > Everything seems useful.. so I'll paste.
<Mariko[Linux] > [ 2658.328000]  ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx
<Mariko[Linux] > [ 2658.332000]  ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel
<Mariko[Linux] > [ 2658.332000]  ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index
<Mariko[Linux] > [ 2658.332000]  ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt
<Mariko[Linux] > [ 2658.332000]  ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo
<Mariko[Linux] > [ 2658.332000]  ipw3945: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211
<Mariko[Linux] > [ 2658.332000]  ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_frame
<Mariko[Linux] > [ 2658.332000]  ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel
<Mariko[Linux] > [ 2658.332000]  ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel_flags
<Mariko[Linux] > [ 2658.332000]  ipw3945: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211
<Gerrit> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Mariko[Linux] > :Z
<clever> Mariko[Linux] : try sudo modprobe -v ieee80211_rtl
<clever> then modprobe ipw3945
<Mariko[Linux] > Same error as earlier
<Mariko[Linux] > Can't find the network connection..
<clever> cant think of anything else atm then:(
<Mariko[Linux] > :<
<clever> google arround for drivers that may help
<Mariko[Linux] > Well, I have the ipw driver downloaded
<Mariko[Linux] > But it won't compile
<Mariko[Linux] > :\
<chrisq91> need help gettin mp3 on amarok
<clever> when i built the driver for my intel wifi card
<clever> i needed to build the 80211 stack, ipw ,hotplug,and download the firmware
<clever> but that wasnt on ubuntu
<clever> when i put ubuntu on that pc everything worked without me even having to think of it:P
<chrisq91> need help gettin mp3 on amarok
<Mariko[Linux] > Well, you said something about blacklist..
<clever> yeah at /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but that only affects automatic loading
<Mariko[Linux] > Mm
<Mariko[Linux] > But what would I look for there?
<clever> you could read it by doing 'cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist'
<Mariko[Linux] > I don't see anything for wireless in there
<chrisq91> how do i get mp3s to play on amarok
<Mariko[Linux] > FATAL: Error inserting ipw3945 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/wireless/ipw3945/ipw3945.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Mariko[Linux] > Is it possible that that, alone, is the problem?
<clever> the problem is that a symbol in that module isnt found
<Mariko[Linux] > And.. what should I do about that? :\
<clever> and dmesg listed off some of those
<clever> most of which are in the ieee80211 area
<chrisq91> how do i get mp3s to play on amarok
<clever> so you need to get a ieee80211 module loaded first i think
<Mariko[Linux] > YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Mariko[Linux] > :D
<Mariko[Linux] > ieee80211 finally compiled.
<Mariko[Linux] > And now it works, now just the sound card is the problem.
<clever> what sound card?
<Mariko[Linux] > How do I find that out? I'm not sure.
<Mariko[Linux] > HDA something I think
<clever> that sounds like a harddrive name
<Mariko[Linux] > hmmm
<Mariko[Linux] > How do I find it? :p
<clever> lspci may help
<clever> that would list all pci devices
<clever> not shure if it can show things the drivers are missing for though
<Mariko[Linux] > Hmm, I don't see the sound driver there - I also have sysinfo if that's needed
<clever> lshw gives TONS of info(sudo lshw|less)
<Mariko[Linux] > Ah.. it's in the blacklist
<Mariko[Linux] > I see it
<clever> ahh
<clever> manualy load the driver(modprobe) to test it
<clever> its probly on the blacklist because of some major problem it causes on some pc's
<clever> if the pc crashes while booting because of the driver and its a laptop you cant exactly pull the card out to fix it:P
<Mariko[Linux] > blacklist snd_intel8x0m
<Mariko[Linux] > 
<Mariko[Linux] > I think that's what effects it
<clever> sudo modprobe -v snd_intel8x0m
<chrisq91> how do i get mp3s to play on amarok
<clever> then try using aplay on a file(locate mp3|head)
<Mariko[Linux] > !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Mariko[Linux] > I'll pastebin this one. :P
<clever> :)
<clever> the locate command just gives a list of about 10 random mp3's it found
<clever> for you to test aplay on
<Mariko[Linux] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26445/plain/
<Mariko[Linux] > I did try to test one..
<Mariko[Linux] > Didn't go over well, I paste binned the results ^^
<jhutchins> chrisq91: Amarok should play standard mp3's.
<clever> Mariko[Linux] : that error looks like its saying that theres no sound card driver loaded
<Mariko[Linux] > -_-
<Mariko[Linux] > What do I do?
<clever> lsmod|grep snd_intel8x0m
<clever> any results?
<chrisq91> it dosent when i try and play them it openes then dosent respond
<Mariko[Linux] > clever: Yes, should I pastebin the results?
<clever> yeah
<Mariko[Linux] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26449/plain/
<clever> looks like its loaded
<Mariko[Linux] > Hmm
<Mariko[Linux] > Loaded, but doesn't work? :\
<clever> do ls /dev/dsp /dev/snd*
<clever> which ones does it list?
<jhutchins> Do we know the speakers are working and connected to the correct jack?
<Mariko[Linux] > This one's too small to pastebin
<Mariko[Linux] > lol
<Mariko[Linux] > ls: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<Mariko[Linux] > /dev/sndstat
<Mariko[Linux] > /dev/snd:
<Mariko[Linux] > seq  timer
<clever> dont see any sound devices in there
<chrisq91> jhutchins yep they are working
<jhutchins> Does alsamixer work?  If we cat a file to /dev/snd, do we get noise?
<clever> could be something new in dmesg (dmesg|tail -n 30)
<chrisq91> yep
<clever> Mariko[Linux] : that will show the last 30 instead of the normal last 10 so we have more info to look at:)
<jhutchins> dmesg | less +G will make it searchable.
<Mariko[Linux] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26450/plain/
<clever> dont see much usefull in there atm
<Mariko[Linux] > Hmm.
<Mariko[Linux] > ACPI
<Mariko[Linux] > Is that one my sound driver?
<clever> acpi is for stuff like batery level and power buttons
<Mariko[Linux] > Ah. \
<Mariko[Linux] > :\*
<clever> do 'acpi -V'
<clever> youll see the cpu temp and batery level and time ,left on the batery
<clever> usefull when your not plugged in
<clever> also usefull sometimes is 'watch -d acpi -V'
<Mariko[Linux] > lol
<Mariko[Linux] > Cool.
<clever> ctrl+c kills it
<Mariko[Linux] > Yeah. :P
<clever> watch is usefull for alot of things
<clever> watch df -h shows free space and updates it
<clever> the 'watch' itself will just keep running the given cmd and showing it every 2 seconds
<clever> the -d causes it to highlight changes
<Mariko[Linux] > I'm trying to reinstall alsa-driver, we'll see how it goes.
<Gerrit> Using the same driver, Google-earth was slow but stable on my FC4 box and fast but unstable on Kubuntu. Apparantly, hardware-acceleration was turned on, but is instable.
<Gerrit> How do I turn hardware-accelration off?
<greg_g> is there a command in apt that shows the history of package installations?
<greg_g> I read the man file, but nothing there, which leads me to believe no, but just checking
<killermach> how do I fix vi ?
<joe4444> anyone using 2 digital flat panel displays with nVidia TwinView and Feisty?  i had this working fine with Edgy but can't figure out why now my 7900GS can't even detect my 2nd monitor... (WW) NVIDIA(0): TwinView requested, but only 1 display devices found.
<killermach> ubuntu is the only linux/unix distro I've used in years that makes me type "vim" to have a usable editor
<joe4444> vi works "out of the box" for me
<roho> me too
<joe4444> plus you can just make an alias vi="vim"
<killermach> joe4444, so you press "i" and it displays the word "INSERT"  in the lower left corner?
<joe4444> no
<joe4444> i do find that annoying
<joe4444> i prefer vim on my CentOS server, but i'm not sure of the difference
<killermach> if I'm in insert mode and I press backspace, I expect a backspace to inserted and do it's job
<joe4444> but relative to the amount of work i do over ssh to my CentOS server, i rarely use vim with Ubuntu
<Gerrit> Arsanerit takes over
<Arsanerit> That's better.
<Arsanerit> No more confusion.
<killermach> joe4444, no.. I tried the alias when I first started running kubuntu/ubuntu, I need the editor to behave uniformly.. currently I have to type vim to get an interface that does not cause me to create mistakes but when I try vipw, I get the broken version
<Arsanerit> Where can I disable hardware acceleration for google earth and other 3d applications?
<joe4444> killermach: i don't know, sry... i just live with it when i have to do local file editing, which isn't often so i don't mind that much
<killermach> joe4444, well then how to get vipw to be vimpw so the interface for the editor is uniform when ever I use it
<jhutchins> killermach: I've never bothered with vimpw, I just us vi /etc/passwd or whatever.
<killermach> I just don't understand why the difference from RHEL/CENTOS/Mandriva
<killermach> jhutchins, there is no vimpw I tried  it
<clever> greg_g: check the log file
<clever> greg_g: i think its /var/log/dpkg.log
<killermach> jhutchins, I've been using vipw since BSDi in 1996
<joe4444> killermach: i bet it's just different default options in the vim config
<greg_g> clever: *looks* thanks
<clever> apt just uses dpkg to do all the work
<killermach> joe4444, it is and I spent hours trying to fix it many time.. succeeded once and now cannot figure it out again
<jhutchins> Actually, vimpw uses vim-minimal, basic vi.
<greg_g> clever: yep, thats it, thanks
<clever> theres also dpkg.log.1 i think which is a older copy
<jhutchins> usermod might be a better option.
<clever> number keeps going up as it gets older
<killermach> jhutchins, when I type vimpw I get "bash: vimpw: command not found"
<joe4444> killermach: shouldn't be too difficult to compare two configs and figure out what's missing for ubuntu's vim
<killermach> how do I make vi behave like vim, I have no need for vi only vim
<joe4444> alias vi='vim'
<jhutchins> killermach: 1)vipw, 2) /usr/sbin/vipw, which means it's not in your path as a normal user.
<joe4444> that's what i do for my web server
<killermach> I tried copying and renaming them but apparently vi is looking at the command execution env var to determin that vim was not typed and behaves unlike vim anyway
<joe4444> then i always get vim, unless i sudo b/c my root user has no alias
<joe4444> alias vi='vim'   # try it
<killermach> jhutchins, vipw works, I exit and type vimpw and get command not found
<jhutchins> Having used mostly RH derived systems, they've always done the alias for me.
<jhutchins> kiler sudo ln -s /usr/sbin/vipw /usr/sbin/vimpw
<doobeh> I'm having GRUB issues, and I know why... I installed Kubuntu onto a 4gb memory stick (wanted to see how it would run-- pretty slow) but grub installed itself to the main hdd, and obviously pointed itself at files on the memory stick.. Now... If I try and start up the computer without the stick in, I get a grub 21 error, which equates to drive not found.. Anyone got any hints to get back to normality?
<killermach> jhutchins, locate vipw finds binaries, man pages, etc, locate vimpw finds nothing
<jhutchins> !find vimpw
<ubotu> Package/file vimpw does not exist in feisty
<killermach> see here.. I need to arrow up a row and it inserts capital B's, who uses that?
<jhutchins> killermach: You have a termcap problem.
<killermach> jhutchins, good.. then as long I can figure it out .. I can report it to the ubuntu dev team
<Absorto> hello! where does one configure kdm in order to have it running without an X server?
<jthomas> does anyone know why my computer might have HUNDREDS of open IP connections?  when I kick off everyone from my router (OpenWRT on Linksys) it says that I have upwards of 800 active IP connections; closing KTorrent drops this a lot but still I have over three hundred; KTorrent only lists having three connections/peers when its open.
<jhutchins> Absorto: Not gonna happen.
<Absorto> jhutchins, ofcourse it is!
<Absorto> i just need to find where to set it up ;)
<jthomas> Absorto: i'd ask in the kde forum or something
<Absorto> jthomas, good idea.
<jthomas> ;)
<jhutchins> Absorto: No, kdm requires X.  It runs on top of it.
<killermach> found the answer on RHEL vimrc has "set nocompatible        " Use Vim defaults (much better!)"
<Absorto> jhutchins, no, one can run kdm without X and connect to it remotely :D
<jhutchins> Absorto: If you say so.  Post a link to documentation for that if you ever find it.
<Absorto> jhutchins, done it, just can't recall/config layout has changed.
<joe4444> killermach: so all you needed was the nocompatible option?
<killermach> well that didnt' exactly fix vi.. backspace still behaves like the delete key, I know how to use the delete key when I want that
<killermach> joe4444, yes that fixed most of it
<joe4444> good to know, thanks :)
<killermach> I put it in the /etc/vim/vimrc file
<joe4444> of course
<joe4444> ...time to try one more xorg.conf before i give up on dual displays in Feisty and revert back to Edgy
<killermach> it only backspaces over chars that I add, existing chars make the backspace stop
<joe4444> yeah i noticed that
<joe4444> very annoying
<killermach> so I cannot press END to get to the end of a line and then backspace over the chars I don't want
<killermach> annoying = stupid
<joe4444> i'm using R a lot more now b/c of that
<joe4444> try $ instead of END
<joe4444> but yeah, it's stupid
<joe4444> good luck
<jhutchins> Absorto: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/kdm/xdmcp-with-kdm.html
<killermach> joe4444, here is my opinion .. fwiw, if I want an extremely complex editor, I can use ed, vi should be more FSE oriented
<killermach> FSE = full screen editor
<killermach> you guys remember.. that technology that made the commodore 64 so popular back in 1982
<Absorto> jhutchins, yep. You can set up kdm to listen on port 177 and display on a remotely running X server, but with no local X.
<LjL> you mean that extremely annoying terrible text-replacing editor that made BASIC even more a chore than it normally is?
<jhutchins> Absorto: That's an astonishingly worthless link, sorry.
* Absorto is astonished! :O
<jhutchins> edlin
<killermach> jhutchins, more in the RHEL vimrc file.. set bs=2 to allow backspacing over everything
<killermach> also added set ruler to show cursor position all the time
<killermach> jhutchins, well.. the best workaround is scp.. I can just sent the file to an RHEL box fix it, and send it back
<banksey> Hey guys, When ever I try to play Vids on certain sites, I keep getting a msg saying Xine player not running, I've installed all the Xine apps I can from Adept, Anyone got any suggestions, Any help would be much apprciated :)
<ksivaji> banksey http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html
<ksivaji> banksey http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<banksey> Thank you ksivaji
<clever> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Absorto> hello! which package shoud I remove to get rid of all things gnome?
<a-865> part of Firefox is Gnome
<Absorto> so be gone firefox
<a-865> I use KDE, and it doesn't kill me to have pieces of Gnome hiding under the covers
<a-865> lotta stuff depends on pieces of Gnome
<Absorto> I'll use kde and gnome too, but inside a xen domain. I want my dom0 to be as lean as possible, so I'm getting rid of everything.
<a-865> hard to get rid of entirely
<Absorto> I don't even need xorg.
<a-865> I'd try starting with apt-get remove gnome-desktop
<Absorto> but i gather if i apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop... that doesn't remove anything, i need the underlying dependency
<clever> apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<clever> that should list everything it depends on
<Absorto> ubuntu-desktop, which is gnome, depends on all the gnome stuff, so you can just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and everything gets installed. But I need it the other way around, which is... apt-get remove some-basic-gnome-lib so that everything that depends on THAT gets removed.
<clever> gtk-orphan
<clever> that will list all things that arent held in by depends
<kooji> Hello, I disabled the menubar in konq........how can I bring it back
<clever> such as things which arent needed because ubuntu-desktop was removed
<Absorto> clever, that's pretty clever :D
<Absorto> i think libgnome2-0 is at the root of gnome
<clever> i use it mostly to free up space on my box with 20mb free
<clever> there was also a page on the ubuntu site about it
<Jacko2007> hey
<doml_> quick question: how come I have to register to join this channel?
<deminemi> you don't i don't think
<kooji> I had to register my nick also
<doml_> [10:25]  [Channel]  You need to be identified to join that channel
<Jacko2007> is there any way I can make an kubuntu based distrubution
<Jacko2007> ?
<deminemi> probably
<deminemi> ubuntu is a debian based distro
<neo2dot0> hallo. I would like to test kde4. I have installed the packages, but how do I log in? There is no new item in gdm
<deminemi> so i don't see a reason you can't make a ubuntu based distro, i think linux mint is
<imaginez> neo2dot0: kde4 has packages?
<neo2dot0> yes
<neo2dot0> I don't know whether they are supposed to work
<imaginez> hmm from the liveCD I suppose? if it's the case.. I'd suggest you compile the svn instead.. you'll get better results
<neo2dot0> but they are available
<Jacko2007> so how do I get the stuff to make a debian distro
<neo2dot0> imaginez: its just from the online repo
<imaginez> neo2dot0: go on techbase.kde.org there's an howto on how to get a kde4 environment
<imaginez> neo2dot0: if you don't know what you're doing.. don't install it.. kde4.0 is in alpha stage.. lots of stuff are missing READ: it will break your computer if you don't know what you're doing
<neo2dot0> ok, thanks
<Jacko2007> so how do I get the stuff to make a debian distro
<imagine> Jacko2007: install the debian distro?
<Jacko2007> no create one
<imagine> Jacko2007: good luck install 20 cds :P
<deminemi> or 2 DVD's
<neo2dot0> yeah. it is just on a secondary machine.
<Jacko2007> 20 cd's to make a distro!?
<deminemi> to install a distro
<imagine> hmm... 4 cds = 1 dvd so 2 dvds = 8 cds.. I'm missing something here?
<deminemi> you need to have it to modify it to make it your own
<Jacko2007> I meant to say to make a distro
<deminemi> there are 2 4.11g dvds to install for deb 3.1
<deminemi> not sure what it is now
<Tm_T> imagine: btw you don't have to download all cs's, all you need is the first one
<imagine> Tm_T: yeah I know ;P
<imagine> but stil
<Tm_T> still what?
<Tm_T> imagine: Ubuntu is about the same size, we just don't share rest of packages in cd's
<imagine> you're right
<Tm_T> no, I'm left
<imagine> Tm_T: whatever floats your boat mate
<imagine> :)
<Tm_T> I'm flyer, not sailor
<Tm_T> or hum, was I crawler
* Tm_T hides
<imagine> I don't understand that Jacko dude...
<imagine> he is probably new to OSS
<Absorto> say... if I didn't need udev but did need ptys... could I just manually create device files the old fashioned way?
<DexterF> !kmenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DexterF> !profiles
<Absorto> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about profiles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DexterF> what's the command to re-read the kmenu when items were added?
<DexterF> does kubuntu mess with konqueror profiles somehow?
<leoski> Hey
<leoski> How to update kubuntu 5.10 to 7.04
<leoski> without downloading the cd itself
<leoski> a sort of "automatic update"
<crowbar> leoski: That's a pretty big version jump.  You might want to consider a reinstall with the cd...
<a-865> I think there's a web page somewhere that explains it's a bad idea
<leoski> Yeah, i read i should update to 6.xx and then to 7.04
<DexterF> leoski: forget it. reinstall.
<crowbar> leoski: That's the best way to do what you ask.  But what you ask is highly recommended against.  Change your source.list file to upgrade to 6.04, change it again to go to 6.10 then again to 7.04.    But the reinstall is what you should do.
<DexterF> or go 5.10-6.06-6.10-7.04. if you're really willing to do so
<a-865> if u have a separate home partition it's no big deal to install fresh
<leoski> Yeah it is a hassle, but i want to atleast update it to 6.06. Just to learn how it's done.
<crowbar> leoski: You change your /etc/apt/source.list file and replace the name of 5.10 (which i forget) with the name for 6.06 (Which i forget)    Then run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<a-865> 6.06 is breezy
<crowbar> 5.10 is hoary?  that was so long ago.
<leoski> Thanks crowbar... I'll search the details. If i have any more questions i'll post them here
<leoski> thanks for the tips guys
<leoski> 5.10 is fiesty or something liek that
<faidillinger> how do i install flv player plz
<Tm_T> humtidum
<Tm_T> !feisty
<ubotu> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<crowbar> feisty is the current version leoski.  7.04
<leoski> ups,. sorry :P
<Tm_T> it's better to use version numbers
<TheGateKeeper> how do you list users in a group?
<a-865> cat /etc/group | grep nameofgroup
<crowbar> TheGateKeeper: You can take a look at /etc/group and just scroll to the group  you want to check
<crowbar> or that :P
<TheGateKeeper> thanx crowbar
<autoscum> hey people :)
<TheGateKeeper> hmmm
<TheGateKeeper> thanx also a-865
<autoscum> i got a problem with changing keyboard layouts after editing xorg.conf. i restarted x, but i still cant change using alt+shift
<autoscum> :/
<ksivaji> !noapic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noapic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<autoscum> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<autoscum> ^^
<autoscum> <3 u, ubotu
<doml_> !7.10 > doml_
<kooji> !7.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7.10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DexterF> what's a good place to ask techie questions? I have some weird NFS issues and haven't got any answers on the kub-dev-ml. try ubuntu-dev rather?
<K-Ryan> kooji: you mean 7.04?
<K-Ryan> or 6.10?
<autoscum> uhm, also i cant run mozilla, no shortcut.. :P (noob) when i type it in run command it doesnt find it, im using 6.10
<kooji> I was trying the trigger :)
<autoscum> any suggestions ? :)
<K-Ryan> there's no shortcut in the K Menu?
<autoscum> nope o.0
<K-Ryan> Strange
<autoscum> very
<K-Ryan> firefox/mozilla-firefox in the console did nothing?
<K-Ryan> as in both of those
<autoscum> nope
<K-Ryan> Hrm
<autoscum> firefox/mozilla-firefox?
<K-Ryan> firefox or mozilla-firefox
<K-Ryan> or mozilla_firefozx
<K-Ryan> *x
<kooji> quick q: if I mess up the x.org file configuring my monitor, can I access my data still
<ScarFreewill> where does konqueror store its cache can i copy some thing that I streamed of youtube to a place in ~/ ?
<autoscum> !mozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<autoscum> uh
<K-Ryan> Never used Firefox on here yet so I dunno
<K-Ryan> autoscum: by mozilla you mean firefox right?
<K-Ryan> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<autoscum> yes
<autoscum> oh, sorry :D
<K-Ryan> Because there is thunderbird too
<autoscum> i just migrated from windows :)
<K-Ryan> Welcome to the other side
<autoscum> and im not too bright yet xD
<K-Ryan> It's ok
<autoscum> yeah, but
<autoscum> when i download it
<autoscum> it's just an archive
<K-Ryan> Well there's your problem
<autoscum> Adept says that the package is installed
<K-Ryan> Where did you download the archive?
<autoscum> in /home/autoscum
<K-Ryan> Err, from
<yurimxpxman> does anybody know how to get the videos on foxnews.com to work?
<autoscum> where should i extract it?
<autoscum> oh
<autoscum> mozilla.com
<K-Ryan> The net?
<autoscum> yep
<K-Ryan> See for the most part we use the repositories
<autoscum> yurimxpxman: you got flash?
<K-Ryan> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<yurimxpxman> autoscum: yes, the latest.
<autoscum> yeah, packages
<roho> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<phpcode> How to play ogg files?
<doml_> !ogg | phpcode
<ubotu> phpcode: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yurimxpxman> autoscum: It won't work in Firefox on XP, either. My mom has to switch to IE to view it.
<K-Ryan> phpcode: Double click one and it should open in amarok
<TheGateKeeper> autoscum: http://www.pcmech.com/article/windows-to-ubuntu-transition-guide/page-2.htm
<autoscum> yurimxpxman: dunno then :)
<autoscum> TheGateKeeper: i've worked with kubuntu before.. :) i knew some basics
<TheGateKeeper> autoscum: cool :-)
<autoscum> TheGateKeeper: yep :) i've forgotten almost everything, tho.. as you can see. :(
<autoscum> btw, im using 6.10, should i upgrade?
<roho> i know there are beryl youtube videos, but are there beryl music videos?
<K-Ryan> I recomend it
<TheGateKeeper> autoscum: well this will keep you buisy: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/%28k%29ubuntunotes
<autoscum> :p
<autoscum> alright then
<autoscum> !update
<K-Ryan> Either stick with the latest or the LTS
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<autoscum> ^^
<autoscum> i rly luv this bot
<phpcode> K-Ryan: amarok doesn't play it. it only start and then stop. :s
<autoscum> phpcode: download mp3 codecs
<autoscum> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<K-Ryan> phpcode: Do you hear anything? Amarok does attempt to open it right?
<K-Ryan> autoscum: he said ogg
<autoscum> oh
<autoscum> !ogg
<autoscum> then
<K-Ryan> We did
<autoscum> uh
<K-Ryan> Give him a minute
<autoscum> i used to play some ogg's before
<TheGateKeeper> autoscum: look at my page for win32codecs
<autoscum> aha
<phpcode> K-Ryan: it tryes to play but only for a sec and then it stops.
<K-Ryan> Can you hear any sound at all>?
<TheGateKeeper> when is the next LTS btw?
<K-Ryan> Not this next version, but the one after it I think
<jhutchins> Hey, I've seen someone else who had that problem (plays then stops).
<autoscum> btw, there is an option to upgrade from a CD right? :)
<K-Ryan> Correct
<K-Ryan> If you have the cd
<autoscum> i'll just burn one tomorrow from the local internet cafe
<phpcode> K-Ryan: no.
<TheGateKeeper> 8.04 then?
<autoscum> 7.04 looks really shiney <3 :P im a fool for shiney things
<K-Ryan> The version number is year.month
<K-Ryan> So assuming it stays on track at 6 month periods it would be 8.04 yes
<autoscum> i still cant get mozilla running :(
<autoscum> K-Ryan: can you send me the shortcut?
<K-Ryan> Open up Adept and search for firefox
<K-Ryan> autoscum: Shortcut?
<K-Ryan> You need to install it from the repositories, I'll see if I can find the package for you
<autoscum> K-Ryan: yeah, the shortcut to mozilla
<autoscum> i know it sounds stupid
<autoscum> but it should work :P
<K-Ryan> I really don't know what you mean.
<autoscum> the shortcut to mozilla firefox from your k-menu
<K-Ryan> I don't have one because I don't have firefox
<autoscum> oh :(
<autoscum> okay, sorry then  :P
<K-Ryan> And if you haven't installed firefox from the repositories that archive won't do you any good.
<K-Ryan> In fact remove the archive =P
<autoscum> well Adept tells me that firefox is installed
<K-Ryan> Hold on I'm installing it right now
<K-Ryan> K Menu > Internet
<K-Ryan> Firefox shows up
<kooji> autoscum, write "mozilla-firefox" in the console>>> What does that say
<K-Ryan> For me, but then again I'm on Feisty
<autoscum> kooji: bash: mozilla-firefox: command not found
<K-Ryan> in konsole i just type "firefox"
<K-Ryan> and it opens
<K-Ryan> so in your console autoscum type in
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get remove firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<autoscum> thanks :)
<K-Ryan> Does it work?
<autoscum> Package firefox is not installed, so not removed
<autoscum> o.0
<K-Ryan> Well there ya' go
<K-Ryan> Wait, you didn't type that line like that?
<autoscum> i wasnt supposed to? :P
<K-Ryan> I wanted you to put the whole line in including the && and after it
<autoscum> yeah
<autoscum> i did
<K-Ryan> Oh, ok
<K-Ryan> So it should be installing if not done installing
<K-Ryan> Check K Menu > Internet for a shortcut
<autoscum> no, it failed on remove
<kooji> autoscum, just type in sudo apt-get install firefox
<autoscum> it said that the package does not exits
<K-Ryan> Do what kooji said
<autoscum> uh.. E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
* autoscum slaps forehead
<autoscum> i should reboot :)
<K-Ryan> No
<autoscum> no? :p
<K-Ryan> Rebooting is only for hardware changes
<autoscum> i see :P
<autoscum> what then?
<K-Ryan> Hold on
<kooji> autoscum you may have adept open while your trying to install from console, close adept if thats the case
<autoscum> affirmative
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<K-Ryan> Thanks kooji, I wouldn't of thought of that
<K-Ryan> autoscum: Try it now =P
<kooji> np
<autoscum> so.. it gave another error, lemme pastebin it
<autoscum> http://pastebin.com/932848
<autoscum> here
<K-Ryan> Have you opened your repositories yet?
<K-Ryan> The universe/multiverse/backports/restricted
<autoscum> just a sec
<autoscum> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<autoscum> i think i forgot.. sorry :)
<K-Ryan> It's okay
<jhutchins> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<jhutchins> A lot of distros still call it mozilla-firefox.
<K-Ryan> The repos have it as "firefox"
<autoscum> this tut is for 7.04
<autoscum> oh
<autoscum> hold on
<autoscum> never mind :)
<waylandbill> could be worse. could be iceweasel. :-)
<K-Ryan> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<K-Ryan> That where you got ice weasels from?
<waylandbill> no. that's the name in Debian
<K-Ryan> Oh, o.O
<waylandbill> It's got to do with a conflict between Mozilla and Debian over the free status of the name and icons.
<K-Ryan> But why go for the opposite of FireFox?
<K-Ryan> Why not something like, FlameWolf
<autoscum> okay, guys, still problems, i dont get it :/
<K-Ryan> Or I don't know
<K-Ryan> autoscum: Have you opened your repositories?
<K-Ryan> If you don't know what I'm talking about then no you haven't
<autoscum> yes
<autoscum> i did
<autoscum> http://pastebin.com/932859
<autoscum> heres
<autoscum> hold on im updating :)
<K-Ryan> Yeah...
<K-Ryan> Because this is saying something about breezy...
<autoscum> nope, same @$%#
<autoscum> yep
<K-Ryan> go to your console and type the following
<K-Ryan> Hold on let me get it...
<K-Ryan> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Damn I can never remember that path, hold on
<jhutchins> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jhutchins> /etc/apt/sources.list
<K-Ryan> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<K-Ryan> type that in your console
<autoscum> so then? :)
<K-Ryan> pastebin that
<K-Ryan> be sure not to change anything
<autoscum> affirmative
<namuch> anyone know why konqueror will only connect to the internet as root? this is a fresh install...
<autoscum> http://pastebin.com/932863
<Ash-Fox> namuch, nope.
<autoscum> namuch: what the..? thats pretty wierd
<jhutchins> namuch: Probably because you ran it as root in the first place and it created the preferences files as root-readable only.
<K-Ryan> Yeah there's your problem
<K-Ryan> You said you're running Edgy right?
<autoscum> 6.10, yeah
<K-Ryan> Everything says breezy
<autoscum> oh
<namuch> jhutchins: i wish it was that simple, but no
<K-Ryan> Hold on I'll send you the list you'll need
<jhutchins> namuch: Ah, well, I thought you didn't know why.
<Ash-Fox> 'sudo chown username:username -R ~'
<namuch> jhutchins: i verified all the files in my home have my ownership,
<Ash-Fox> replace username with your username on the system.
<jhutchins> namuch: Why would you run it as root anyway?
<jhutchins> namuch: (I'm stalling for time, trying to think of things to test.)
<jhutchins> namuch: Can you browse files locally with it?
<jhutchins> namuch: What kind of internet connection do you have?
<namuch> jhutchins: i never ran it as root, until i read a post on another forum while searching for answers that suggested i might be running into an as yet unsolved problem
<K-Ryan> autoscum: I have no idea what you did but this is what you should replace it with
<K-Ryan> http://pastebin.com/932873
<namuch> jhutchins: it works fine when using it as a file manager, but barfs when attempting to connect to internet
<autoscum> k, done
<autoscum> should i restart anything?
<K-Ryan> Save that then close kate
<namuch> jhutchins: firefox works fine, kvirc is working (obviously)...
<autoscum> kk
<K-Ryan> then in your console "sudo apt-get update"
<K-Ryan> then sudo apt-get install firefox
<autoscum> wow
<autoscum> it works ^^
<jhutchins> namuch: What kind of internet connection do you have?
<jhutchins> namuch: Can you browse files locally with it?
<autoscum> thanks, K-Ryan ! :P
<K-Ryan> That should do it
<autoscum> all hail K-Ryan :p
<K-Ryan> I'm guessing it worked.
<autoscum> yep, updating :)
<namuch> jhutchins: yep, internet connection is standard cable, i have a gentoo server that is my firewall if that's what you are asking
<jhutchins> namuch: What happens if you create a new user and try to browse as that user?
<namuch> jhutchins: :) tried that too, same thing happens
<autoscum> wow, that's a lot of updates :)
<kooji> does anyone know if I can change the background of the OSX menubar panel at top
<jhutchins> namuch: How about ftp?
<jhutchins> namuch: Or how about http:// to a raw IP instead of a hostname?
<namuch> jhutchins: ftp from within konq works fine...
<autoscum> K-Ryan: it failed to fetch some files from the CD-ROM
<namuch> jhutchins: http://192.168.* breaks
<autoscum> it says something about breezy badger o.0
<K-Ryan> Yeah I figured that line would be troublesome
<K-Ryan> Hold on a sec
<namuch> jhutchins: think it's a borked permission on a kioslave?
<jhutchins> namuch: Do you have any security settings or a firewall on the box? (not the exteral)
<namuch> jhutchins: nope it's a fresh install, with nothing installed but the os (and now firefox and kvirc)
<jhutchins> and kedsu konqueror you can browse just fine...
<namuch> jhutchins: yep
<namuch> jhutchins: there is a mention on linuxquestions.org (from a google hit), that has others having the same problem i am in the last week, but no answers as yet
<jhutchins> namuch: Since you haven't invested much in configuring the box so far, you might consider just reinstalling.
<K-Ryan> autoscum: put this in "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" http://pastebin.com/932881
<namuch> jhutchins: it's actually a virtual machine, so that's really not a problem, was just hoping to avoid doing that if the problem was solvable
<jhutchins> namuch: You might get a bit deeper pool of knowledge on the forums.
<jhutchins> namuch: Could it be something to do with the VM?
<namuch> jhutchins: i would consider the vm, 'cept i'm not the only person out there with this problem
<namuch> jhutchins: and, i've been using vmware/parallels for years now and never had compatibility issues.. ever
<namuch> namuch: thanks for the help anyway, much appreciated
<K-Ryan> namuch: did you just thank yourself? =P
<namuch> yeah...:) clicked on wrong link
<K-Ryan> =P
<autoscum> K-Ryan: i'll be right back, my grandma cant cut a damn watermelon :)
<K-Ryan> It's alright =P
<autoscum> K-Ryan: that was one tough watermelon.. o.0 had to use my machete
<K-Ryan> =P
<jhutchins> autoscum: I hope you cleaned it.
<autoscum> yep, i did
<autoscum> there, its working :)
<autoscum> oh, hold on
<autoscum> it installed a few packs
<autoscum> and same error
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get install firefox
<K-Ryan> you saved the new sources.list?
<autoscum> yep
<K-Ryan> What's the error say? No candidate blah blah blah?
<K-Ryan> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9012 kB, installed size 28592 kB
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<jhutchins> K-Ryan: He does have to update after he saves the list and before he installs...
<K-Ryan> I assumed he did
<K-Ryan> autoscum: Did you?
<autoscum> K-Ryan: sorry, im doing a lot of things at once. :/
<K-Ryan> autoscum: It's ok, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<autoscum> http://pastebin.com/932891
<autoscum> erm here's what it says when i sudo apt-get install firefox
<K-Ryan> okay try this
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get -f install firefox
<rraajj> Hmm. What happened to Feisty's VCD support? I can't watch any of my VCDs. :(
<autoscum> E: Broken packages
<autoscum> what?!
<K-Ryan> I have no idea
<autoscum> http://pastebin.com/932897
<autoscum> i did install -f with no pack
<autoscum> it advised me to do so
<K-Ryan> Open up Adept and find firefox
<K-Ryan> Try to install it from there
<dorshin> how can i learn my os version?
<K-Ryan> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<dorshin> thx K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> No problem
<autoscum> K-Ryan: it gives an error
<autoscum> just a sec
<autoscum> problem with downloading packages or the commit will break changes
<K-Ryan> I dunno
<K-Ryan> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<K-Ryan> Try that I guess
<kooji> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !info kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 7108 kB, installed size 19632 kB
<waylandbill> I was going to ask how ubotu couldn't know about kopete. :-D
<kooji> is feisty using the latest kopete?
<K-Ryan> Dunno
<rraajj> No VCD playback is weird. :|
<waylandbill> probably not latest cvs. maybe latest stable, but who knows.
<K-Ryan> I've got version 0.12.4
<autoscum> there, it generated sources.list
<adz21c> 0.12.5
<adz21c> here
<autoscum> where was sources.list again? :/
* K-Ryan shrugs
<K-Ryan>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<waylandbill> 0.12.4 is for 3.5.6
<autoscum> Reading package lists... Done
<autoscum> :))))
<K-Ryan> That would explain it
<K-Ryan> autoscum: Does firefox work now?
<waylandbill> also /etc/apt/sources.d don't forget.
<K-Ryan> Wha?
<autoscum> sources.d??
<ace_suares> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ace_suares> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<autoscum> waylandbill: what should i do with sources.d ?
<autoscum> kate doesnt seem to want to open it
<K-Ryan> There's a folder "sources.list.d"
<autoscum> hold on :) i think it's gonna work this time ^^
<K-Ryan> but nothing in that folder
* K-Ryan shrugs again
<K-Ryan> autoscum: Be sure to sudo apt-get update
<autoscum> everything's okay
<K-Ryan> And firefox works?
<autoscum> but it still says broken packages :/
<K-Ryan> try just sudo apt-get install firefox
<jhutchins> sources.d is for an alternative method of configuring sources.
<jhutchins> All of the standard sources are in /etc/apt/sources.list
<K-Ryan> He's running edgy mind you
<K-Ryan> So I don't know if the same applies
<jhutchins> Yes.
<asaup> hi all
<K-Ryan> Hi there asaup
<TheCreationist> I just upgraded from Edgy to Feisty and now startup takes a VERY long time.  I've posted the slowdown part of dmesg here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26482/  Could someone please take a look and see what I can do to fix it?
<asaup> does anyone know any swf editor ??
<TheCreationist> I also, once again, have no sound in Feisty after upgrading...
<asaup> i want to edit a swf
<K-Ryan> TheCreationist: I'm no expert but it looks like you're having trouble with a device
<TheCreationist> K-Ryan: Yeah, I figured that.  Something to do with my hard drive, I think.
<K-Ryan> Yeah looks like it
<autoscum> K-Ryan: ah, @%#! mozilla :) i'll just use opera :D
<K-Ryan> Sorry I don't really know what to do about that TheCreationist
<K-Ryan> autoscum: It still doesn't work?
<TheCreationist> K-Ryan: Any idea why my sound suddenly doesn't work?  I've checked alsamixer and nothing is muted.
<K-Ryan> autoscum: This isn't a problem that will go away. If you don't have those packages other things are bound to be affected.
<autoscum> yeah i noticed that
<autoscum> skype doesnt wanna install as well
<K-Ryan> TheCreationist: Not sure, sorry
<autoscum> not that i like it much, there are ppl there that dont have any other contact with me :P
<TheCreationist> I just upgraded from Edgy to Feisty and now startup takes a VERY long time.  I've posted the slowdown part of dmesg here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26482/  Could someone please take a look and see what I can do to fix it?
<doml_> heh, I don't think thecreationist's system is very stable at all
<doml_> try a kernel upgrade before you crash again
<TheCreationist> doml_: I have the latest kernel
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: I had the same problem with some distros..
<nosrednaekim> never could trace it
<TheCreationist> Feisty has never worked properly for me... but after a month or so since the last time I tried it, I thought the bugs I reported would have been fixed.
<TheCreationist> So now I have very slow boot times and no sound...
<autoscum> repeat: im having trouble with installing mozilla firefox in kubuntu 6.10 "E: Broken Packages"
<RawSewage> ?
<TheCreationist> autoscum: Try running sudo apt-get install -f
<RawSewage> sudo apt-get install firefox
<autoscum> i did
<autoscum> that's when the error comes along (install firefox)
<autoscum> install -f?
<TheCreationist> autoscum: Did you run a 'sudo apt-get update' recently?
<autoscum> 3 minutes ago
<autoscum> :)
<TheCreationist> autoscum: -f basically means to fix any installation issues.
<autoscum> yes they're all fixed
<autoscum> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 728 not upgraded.
<RawSewage> reformat/reinstall
<autoscum> RawSewage: that's kind of extreme =)
<RawSewage> lol
<autoscum> i installed kubuntu today
<autoscum> i dont see any sence in doing that
<RawSewage> this is a fresh install?
<autoscum> otherwise i'd already have done it
<autoscum> yep
<autoscum> fresh install of kubuntu 6.10
<RawSewage> is that Edgy
<autoscum> here's what it says - http://pastebin.com/932931
<RawSewage> I know it's irrelevant, but why not 7.04
<autoscum> i didnt have a CD
<autoscum> i migrated to linux today as well - windows totally pissed me off, almost destroyed the hard drive
<RawSewage> 7.04 is so much easier
<RawSewage> but anyway
<autoscum> i know that, im gonna upgrade tomorrow
<kenro> autoscum, Wait. How 'almost destroyed your hardrive'?
<RawSewage> you did everything right, so I dont know what that error is
<kenro> Bug in fdisk?
<RawSewage> maybe theres a new FF today
<autoscum> kenro: i know it sounds kind of ... dumb, but windows gave me a bsod, i rebooted, then it froze on boot and the hard drive started makeing wierd sounds
<autoscum> then i rebooted again
<autoscum> and it said that "hal.dll is missing"
<autoscum> i got pissed off and erased my entire drive.. =)
<autoscum> i gotta learn some anger management ^^
<kenro> autoscum,  I suspect so. :)
<jhutchins> autoscum: You might try this: apt-get clean to remove any bad packages, then apt-get -f install
<RawSewage> do you know if youre using the 64-bit version
<autoscum> no, im not using 64bits :)
<RawSewage> switching to Linux is a good first step to anger management
<autoscum> yea :p
<autoscum> jhutchins: apt-get clean just completed without echoing anything
<jhutchins> autoscum: You should be prepared to deal with the fact that it wasn't windows that was bad, it was the hard drive that is in the process of failing.
<autoscum> no, its behaving fine now
<jhutchins> autoscum: I just barely managed to recover the data from one that started out just like that.
<kenro> My first 4 months using BSD/Linux, I was pulling my hair out cussing everyone online for all there were worth.
<autoscum> xD
<autoscum> that's the spirit, kenro
<autoscum> haha
<jhutchins> autoscum: Cool, just be prepared in case it is a hardware failure.
<autoscum> im always ready :)
<RawSewage> Horse Stance!
<jhutchins> autoscum: so apt-get -f install?
<kenro> By my 9th month I was thinking 'this wasn't as bad as I'd thought'.
<autoscum> nothing
<autoscum> 0/0
* jhutchins peruses the scrollback...
<kenro> Anger management. pha. :P
<jhutchins> RawSewage: I do horse stance with a real horse.
<jhutchins> autoscum: Hrmn.
<jhutchins> autoscum: Can you post the whole error, or pastebin it if it's more than a couple lines?
<autoscum> okay
<deminemi> does anyone know off hand where i can find the definition for struct pci_dev{ ?
<deminemi> trying to find out how it works
<autoscum> deminemi: did you try google? =) it knows a lot, you know :P
<autoscum> the "define:" argument is really useful
<kenro> jhutchins, I'd switched to *nix for just that reason. bsod>freeze-on-reboot>hdd-make-wierd-noises. But it was nothing compared to the wierd noises I made when I found out WinXP was 500 dollars.
<autoscum> jhutchins: http://pastebin.com/932939
<jhutchins> ...about 138,000 English pages for "struct pci_dev". (0.10 seconds)
<deminemi> not define though
<autoscum> not definate enough, huh...
<autoscum> sorry, cant help you :)
<deminemi> i am looking for where in the code struct pci_dev { appears, google has too many other things
<deminemi> not definite at all :-
<deminemi> :-\ *
<deminemi> bah, i am just going to grep everything then >.<
<jhutchins> firefox: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.10.3) but 2.8.6-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<autoscum> yeah, i saw that
<jhutchins> That looks like a bad firefox package to me.
<jhutchins> Oops... No, we need > 2.10.3...
<autoscum> yeah
<autoscum> so what should i do? apt-get?
<jhutchins> pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bubu1uk> i got problem to play real video streams. when trying mplayer, it won't play, kaffeine thru xine plays video, no sound, kmplayer thru xine, same, thru mplayer plays ok for a few secs then starts loop, any ideas here?
<autoscum> jhutchins: http://pastebin.com/932946
<jhutchins> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> bubu1uk: Install helix or realplayer 10.
<jhutchins> !find libgtk2.0-0
<ubotu> Found: libgtk2.0-0, libgtk2.0-0-dbg
<bubu1uk> realplayer10 just shuts down/crashes when tryint to play thru that. vlc doesn't play as well.
<jhutchins> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.11-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 2481 kB, installed size 5372 kB
<bubu1uk> can play all types of videos
<jhutchins> autoscum: The qustion is, why isn't it installing that automatically?
<bubu1uk> got all codesc installed
<autoscum> cuz it's a default for feisty
<autoscum> i dont know..
<jhutchins> autoscum: Try aptitude install libgtk2.0-0
<autoscum> should i apt-get it?
<autoscum> kk
<jhutchins> !info libgtk2.0-0 edgy
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.6-0ubuntu3.1 (edgy), package size 2420 kB, installed size 5304 kB
<autoscum> uh
<autoscum> Unknown id: aptitude
<jhutchins> apt-get then
<autoscum> kk
<deminemi> make sure to su or sudo
<jhutchins> sudo, of couse.
<autoscum> oh, hold on
<autoscum> sorry :)
<deminemi> sudo is yucky, <3 su
<autoscum> okay it's done
<autoscum> lemme try mozilla
<autoscum> same...
<autoscum> doing some more
<autoscum> same %#@$...
<autoscum> i think it should be a higher version
<jhutchins> ok, it installed the 2.10.6 version, but is complaining still?  What's that line say now, the one with the versions.
<autoscum> just a sec
<autoscum> no, it installed the 2.0.0 version
<autoscum> wtf is going on...
<kenro> Anyone using gutsy yet?
<autoscum> yay! it work'd
<autoscum> i think
<autoscum> uh, no
<autoscum> it didnt
<autoscum> :(
<autoscum> im gonna go burn the 7.04 tomorrow
<autoscum> and format everything ^^
<autoscum> then it shouldnt be any trouble =)
<autoscum> thanks for all the help guys :)
<kenro> I'm having device lookup/linkage errors, but cannot find the exact bootup msg...
<deminemi> is it a kernel message?
<deminemi> dmesg will give you kernel messages
<kenro> I get something in dmesg, but not sure how much help it can be.
<kenro> pastebin?
<K-Ryan> Hey guys I just got my sound working on my friend's laptop
<kenro> #spam?
<K-Ryan> pastebin it
<K-Ryan> I still need to work on his wireless though
<K-Ryan> I was in the middle of installing ndiswrapper yesterday although I couldn't find the bcm1390 driver I need though.
<kenro> K-Ryan, What's the pastebin cmd?
<K-Ryan> Know where I'd be able to get it?
<deminemi> i would say google but i'm sure that isn't very useful "-\
<K-Ryan> kenro: the link is in the channel topic
<K-Ryan> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<deminemi> you could try chacha.com , i use that when i can't find stuff, they are pretty good
<kenro> K-Ryan, Oh OK, But I would forget ndis and just cut out the firmware.
<kenro> extrat, that is
<K-Ryan> kenro: I
<K-Ryan> oops, hit enter early..
<kooji> hi can I upgrade feisty to latest KDE
<K-Ryan> I'm not experienced with the wireless drivers or driver editing at all
<kenro> bcm43xx-fwcutter... I think is the name
<K-Ryan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kenro> kooji, edit sources.list
<kenro> kooji,  then update and dist-upgrade
<kooji> actually I just want to upgrade to latest version of kopete
<autoscum> err, another problem poped up
<autoscum> xine is missing in amarok
<autoscum> :/
<K-Ryan> What is this restricted drivers manager thing in the graphics drivers tutorial?
<K-Ryan> I don't have it and it sounds easy so I want it
<kenro> someone check pastebin.
<autoscum> why, what's wrong with patebin?
<kenro> check ken'ro's post, please.
<K-Ryan> !restricteddriversmanager
<kenro> kenro's post
<K-Ryan> !restricteddriversmanager
<K-Ryan> !driversmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driversmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !restricteddrivers
<kenro> K-Ryan, manages non-free hardware drivers
<K-Ryan> I'm trying to setup fglrx
<kenro> apt-cache and synaptic will tell everything.
<kenro> You need xorg-driver-fglrx
<K-Ryan> Then?
<kenro> reboot, enjoy?
<K-Ryan> No way is it that simple
<kenro> Why not?
<autoscum> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> It was so much harder when I did it a while back for my Ati card
<autoscum> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<K-Ryan> Anyway I'll try the reboot and see if it works
<kenro> success yet?
<K-Ryan> No I logged on on my desktop
<K-Ryan> Just looking for something briefly
<K-Ryan> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kenro> !what about the scrollwheel control if you use synaptic touchpad?
<doml_> !touchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<autoscum> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kenro> Anyway, my mouse spontaneously switches windows as though it had a bad mousewheel driver, but it doesn't even have a mousewheel. How to fix?
<kenro> And has anyone checked my bootlog issue?
<kenro> I'm using gutsy...
<autoscum> .. adept is gone o.0
<autoscum> wtf?!?!
<darkrift411> i cant even get a movie to play without skipping.... ive recently restarted x, is there anything i can do? processes i can kill or something?
<kenro> Stay with synaptic/aptitude. Forget adept.
<autoscum> alright
<Jucato> autoscum: what do you mean byadept being gone?
<autoscum> well
<autoscum> it's gone from the menu
<autoscum> and
<autoscum> when i type adpet in "Rum command..." it says that it doesnt exist
<kenro> Adept gave me problems, too. I had to get rid of it, never used it anyway. ;)
<Jucato> autoscum: the name of the command is "adept_manager" (Adept Manager) or "adept_installer" (Add/Remove Programs)
<autoscum> nope, none work
<autoscum> :/
<kenro> autoscum, Next time you get such error, double check with ls /usr/bin|grep (suspected name)
<K-Ryan> Okay, he may have fglrx on the laptop now except beryl isn't working
<autoscum> okay.. i dont think i will come across anything like that, tomorrow im formatting and installing 7.04
<TheGateKeeper> use synaptic
<autoscum> it seems better
<autoscum> i got faith in the devs =)
<kenro> Blid Faith were a great 60's rock group, but I wouldn't take it much farther.
<kenro> Blind Faith
<kenro> Can anyone help me prove myself a hypocrit and assist me with my mouse problem?
<autoscum> im guessing - no
<autoscum> :p
<kenro> waa
<autoscum> hey dont worry
<kenro> sob
<autoscum> i cant even listen to music
<autoscum> >>
<kenro> Which kernel?
<autoscum> eh?
<autoscum> amarok
<autoscum> with gstreamer
<autoscum> no xine...
<kenro> kernel version
<autoscum> of what? :p
<kenro> the kernel
<autoscum> main kernel?
<autoscum> dunno
<autoscum> (main kernel.. wtf am i talking about)
<kenro> uname -a
<K-Ryan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<autoscum> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<autoscum> i686 ?!
<Jucato> autoscum: what media format can't you listen to? installed libxine-extracodecs already?
<kenro> I think this is the root of All your problems. You need at least 2.6.20.
<autoscum> yeah, i did
<autoscum> i cant listen to mp3
<autoscum> i just dont have the xine engine
<autoscum> if i did
<autoscum> i'd be listening
<kenro> What happenes when you install amarok-xine?
<Jucato> autoscum: xine engine is installed by default
<Jucato> try checking if amarok is using it
<Jucato> Settings -> Configure Amarok -> Engine
<autoscum> i know
<autoscum> i checked
<autoscum> it's only one engine there
<autoscum> gstreamer
<kenro> What happenes when you install amarok-xine?
<Jucato> O.o
<autoscum> apt-get?
* Jucato wonders how gstreamer could have been there...
<autoscum> E: Broken packages
<autoscum> that's what happens
<autoscum> with apt-get
<kenro> Remove and purge all amarok and xine pkgs, re-install.
<autoscum> apt-get remove, right?
<Artemis3> does anyone knows what to do with adept when a package asks a question but you can't answer it?
<kenro> apt-get remove --purge
<autoscum> Artemis3: i'd laugh my %#@ out :p
<technopaper> Does anyone know what the latest kernel upgrade did to Ubunutu?
<Artemis3> autoscum, done...
<autoscum> okay..
<autoscum> now restart adept
<autoscum> and try again
<technopaper> I used the automatic update thing and now kdm won't start :(
<autoscum> kenro: okay... now apt-get install amarok-xine ?
<autoscum> or only amarok
<Artemis3> you know, the show details shows you like 5 lines of terminal and then the package shows a dialog you are supposed to answer but you cant
<kenro> autoscum, What is the respective pkg desc?
<autoscum> Artemis3: yeah.. must be a bug (thanks to me - mr. obvious) im afraid i cant help you
<autoscum> kenro: talk in cmd's :)) im new
<Artemis3> ok iwas hoping there was a way to fix it, like installing a missing package or something different than using apt-get in a terminal...
<kenro> In that case, try kde{gk}su synaptic
<autoscum> kenro: the respective pkg desc?
<kenro> Heh. :) Just use synaptic. It'll show everything you need to know.
<Artemis3> hmm
<kenro> amarok-engines and amarok-xine... install these.
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to port a windows theme onto linux metacity/gtk?
<autoscum> kk
<autoscum> idiot errors again
<autoscum> im gonna be up all night fixing errors.. >>
<autoscum> and flooding pastebin ofcourse
<autoscum> kenro: http://pastebin.com/932991 here
* autoscum sigh.. :(
<kenro> What distr you are using?
<autoscum> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<autoscum> 6.10 in other words..
<kenro> I'm getting the idea behind pastebin... Could someone check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for me?
<autoscum> what's to check?
<autoscum> its workin
<Jucato> kenro: you need to give the URL that is produced when you clicked on the paste button there
<kenro> That's your Linkernel version, not the distr.
<kenro> Jucato, Yeah. I'm still learning it.
<kenro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26492/
<autoscum> kenro: im using kubuntu 6.10
<kenro> Andwant the latest apps?
<autoscum> i dont want the latest apps
<autoscum> i want an amarok with xine
<autoscum> so i'd have something to do until tomorro
<autoscum> w
<autoscum> :p
<XVampireX> Hi
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: why are you running a 2.6.12 kernel? 6.10 should have a .17 kernel
<autoscum> i have no idea
<autoscum> i just installed it today
<kenro> I dunno, then. Looks to me like that edgy repo wasn't put together right.
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: did you upgrade
<autoscum> cuz windows crapped up and pissed me off
<XVampireX> I need help, getting my new uber PC tomorrow or friday, don't know which version of linux (kubuntu Feisty Fawn) I should get, 64bit or 32bit
<autoscum> no, i didnt
<XVampireX> Currently using 32bit kubuntu feisty fawn
<nosrednaekim> XVampireX: have you ever used linux b4?
<nosrednaekim> how long?
<XVampireX> I've been using it for about 1 year and a half
<nosrednaekim> XVampireX: how much RAM does your new computer have?
<XVampireX> plenty
<XVampireX> 2gb of DDR2 800mhz ram
<SlimeyPete> XVampireX: 32bit is usually the bst bet. It still has better software/driver support.
<nosrednaekim> XVampireX: well, go 64 bit if you want bragging rights and a little hard work.
<kenro> XVampireX, I'm using Teh Gibbon for 3 weeks.
<XVampireX> Can you tell me exactly what I will have problems with 64bit on my hardware?
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: sounds like you have a messed up install somehow
<nosrednaekim> XVampireX: mostly codecs, FLash, sometimes drivers
<XVampireX> but they are overall easy to setup, right?
<autoscum> nosrednaekim: yaeh, i kinda noticed that =)
<XVampireX> will I have improved performance with 64bit?
<nosrednaekim> and lots of unsupported apps like 32bit skype acrobat reader and such (they're the worst problem)
<XVampireX> I won't be able to run them?
<kenro> autoscum, Once, I got duplicate pkgs ugrading from Eft to Fawn.
<nosrednaekim> XVampireX: since you don't have 3gigs of ram or more.. I'd say no
<autoscum> XVampireX: just use 32bits and keep it simple :)
<kenro> Screwed me all up.
<SlimeyPete> XVampireX: no, not really.The performance differnce (for desktop software) will be negliible.
<XVampireX> nosrednaekim: I have Quad Core though :P
<autoscum> kenro: that real bad :p
<XVampireX> and what is the difference between DVD and CD?
<kenro> Number of pkgs?
<RawSewage> Compiz Fusion is the final name of Compiz+Beryl
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: are you sure you gave it an edgy repository not a hoary hedgehog repo?
<XVampireX> RawSewage: Yes
<RawSewage> ok
<SlimeyPete> XVampireX: DVD has lots f packages on the CD so it's useful if you have no net connection
<autoscum> nosrednaekim: yeah, i generated a source list
<Dragnslcr> RawSewage- bleh, is that official?
<autoscum> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<XVampireX> SlimeyPete: But I do :D
<RawSewage> Dragnslcr, I saw it on Digg
<Dragnslcr> I liked Coral
<SlimeyPete> XVampireX: so get the CD instead :)
<RawSewage> Coral is good
<XVampireX> I saw it on digg too, there's also this video, hehe :P
<Dragnslcr> I wonder if anybody suggested Corundum
<XVampireX> so 32bit feisty on CD, right?
<autoscum> btw, how can i check my distro version? cuz im not sure on what im using
<RawSewage> what about Compyll  , like Compile
<autoscum> im suspecting im using 5.10 o.o
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<autoscum> omg
<SlimeyPete> XVampireX: yeah, I'd vote for that
<XVampireX> Alright then
<autoscum> yeah, i must have picked up an old cd, for @$#% sake
<autoscum> where can i check it?
<XVampireX> I'll still have good performance, right?
<SlimeyPete> XVampireX: yes
<XVampireX> good
<RawSewage> autoscum, lol
<autoscum> !checkversion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checkversion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: but then we'd have all the know off names, emerald would become polyp, etc
<Dragnslcr> I made the mistake of installing the amd64 version
<RawSewage> 5.1 is ancient
<autoscum> RawSewage: i know :D
<autoscum> so .. the version?
<RawSewage> you should just do a freah install
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<XVampireX> RawSewage: 5.10 not 5.1
<RawSewage> of 7.04
<Dragnslcr> If you have a DVD burner, discs you aren't using otherwise, and an extra day for downloading, I would get the DVD
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: I'll have that verdict in a moment
<RawSewage> XVampireX, oh yeah, that would be january
<XVampireX> :P
<Dragnslcr> autoscum- look for dapper, edgy, or feisty in your sources.list
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: of you would pastebin that file..
<nosrednaekim> *if
<Dragnslcr> If none of those are there, your version is really old
<Dragnslcr> 5.10 was Hoary, wasn't it?
<nosrednaekim> yeah I think so
<autoscum> http://pastebin.com/933004
<autoscum> here's my sources.list
<nosrednaekim> ok, thanks
<autoscum> it's a generated one
<autoscum> for 6.10
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, edgy
<autoscum> from source-o-matic
<Dragnslcr> Which is 6.10
<XVampireX> 20gb for main partition is good, right?
<autoscum> you're not listening to me..
<autoscum> !easysources
<nosrednaekim> then why do you have a 2.6.12 kernel?
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nosrednaekim> XVampireX: if you have a separate /hom, yeah
<autoscum> because im using an outdated distro! cuz im a dumbass and i dont label the version on the CD's
<autoscum> im sorry for all the trouble
<XVampireX> nosrednaekim: Yeah, what I'm talking about :P
<autoscum> im gonna go look for the 6.10
<XVampireX> right now I have 10gb for root but it's not enough I think
<XVampireX> and I'm getting a huge 500gb harddisk (250gb*2)
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: thats ok...no problem! just go get the fiesty CD
<XVampireX> instead of 40gb that I have now :P
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: no, look for 7.04
<autoscum> nosrednaekim: it's 1 am here :P i cant get to it, i dont know crap about burning images with linux
<autoscum> and i dont have any cd's either
<autoscum> :(
<nosrednaekim> XVampireX: yeah 20 should be fine
<nosrednaekim> i'm using 6 right now
<Dragnslcr> K3b can burn iso's can't it?
<SlimeyPete> "cdrecord <device path> <iso filename>"
<XVampireX> autoscum: you live in Israel?
<SlimeyPete> or just "k3b" ;)
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: yeah.
<autoscum> XVampireX: Bulgaria :) same timezone
<XVampireX> Ah, okey
<XVampireX> the IP also reminds me of israel
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: its VERY VERY easy
<autoscum> nosrednaekim: i dont doubt that, but scince i might not find an empty cd...
<autoscum> i'll look anyway :p
<nosrednaekim> k
<nosrednaekim> XVampireX: so what kind of hardware are you putting in this super-PC?
<autoscum> nosrednaekim: i found the 6.10 cd by accident
<autoscum> :P
<autoscum> should i install it and update now
<autoscum> or wait till tomorrow to get a cd
<XVampireX> nosrednaekim: Quad Core, geforce 8800 GTX, 2gb of OCZ DDR2 Ram clocked at 800mhz, etc...
<RawSewage> CD fresh install
<XVampireX> Kandalf Full Tower Case ;)
<nosrednaekim> XVampireX: sweet... you should throw a couple WD raptors in there in RAID0
<RawSewage> autoscum, if you upgrade from 6 to 7, youll end up downloading hundreds of mb anyway
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: that sould be fine if you feel up to it!
<XVampireX> 250GB Sata2 * 2 HDDs
<nosrednaekim> yeah, his problem is no CD.
<autoscum> well, i dont mind waiting :)
<autoscum> and i got a fast connection
<RawSewage> do you have a USB thing
<XVampireX> Yeah I wanted a Raptor at fast but it's too expensive supposedly, I'll get one at some point.
<autoscum> flash memory
<nosrednaekim> XVampireX: are you familiar with the western digital raptors?
<RawSewage> flash memory
<XVampireX> Yes
<autoscum> nope, i lost it :(
<XVampireX> 10,000 RPM
<XVampireX> and some 74GB
<nosrednaekim> XVampireX: $150 for 74gigs.
<nosrednaekim> like $250 for the 150
<nosrednaekim> but they are mad fast
<autoscum> :p
<kenro> Anyone have suggestions for the best panel applet power manager?
<XVampireX> I know
<nosrednaekim> if you have a quad core, you owe it to yourself
<autoscum> okay, so that's it
<XVampireX> I'm having the Sata2 in RAID too
<autoscum> im goin to instal 6.10 now
<autoscum> install
<RawSewage> good willpower
<autoscum> if you guys are still here in 30 minutes
<nosrednaekim> kenro: guidance!
<nosrednaekim> XVampireX: RAID0?
<autoscum> i'll report :)
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: we will
<autoscum> kk, later :)
<nosrednaekim> hey.. report while you are installing!
* mode/#kubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<autoscum> xD
<autoscum> later :P
<XVampireX> nosrednaekim: I think, yeah.
<nosrednaekim> that should be pretty fast,
<XVampireX> Yes
<nosrednaekim> XD
<XVampireX> so isn't that a super PC? :D
<kenro> nosrednaekim, That's a pkg?
<XVampireX> I already bought it just waiting it to be ready
* nosrednaekim is happy with his 5400RPM lappy drive
<nosrednaekim> kenro: package?
<nosrednaekim> XVampireX: oh yeah.!
<kenro> nosrednaekim,  I asked for a pkg.
<nosrednaekim> WHAT NOW?
<autoscum> uh...
<XVampireX> who said they have gutsy gibbon installed?
<autoscum> its not bootable
<autoscum> lol
<nosrednaekim> kenro: for what?
<nosrednaekim> XVampireX: just a test release
<kenro> Anyone have suggestions for the best panel applet power manager?
<XVampireX> Would love to know what the major changes
<XVampireX> that could be seen
<nosrednaekim> kenro: guidance-power0manager is the default powermanager
<carrot_> How can I install flash for firefox on my 64bit machine?
<nosrednaekim> carrot_: nspluginwrapper
<kenro> nosrednaekim, OK, but does it have a qtsey little icon monitoring the battery power leel?
<kenro> s/leel/level
#kubuntu 2007-06-21
<autoscum> i found a blank cd ^_^
<afk> i got a slight issue wich i been trying to fix for about a week now i had feisty installed with XP but upgraded to vista and now i can't seem to find a way to fix grub so kubuntu can boot i've done forum searching saying to boot it from cd but i always get a panic
<Dragnslcr> I'm beginning to wonder if it'd be worth it at this point to go back and install the 32-bit version
<Dragnslcr> So much stuff that doesn't have amd64 packages yet
<nosrednaekim> kenro: yes
<autoscum> kenro: im gonna download kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso that's okay, right? :)
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: thats what I did
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: as long as you don't have a SPARC ;)
<autoscum> sparc?? :D
<nosrednaekim> its another architecture
<kenro> autoscum, That's feisty, right?
<autoscum> yep 7.04
<Dragnslcr> Except I made the mistake of not separating my /home partition
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: yeah, thats fine
<autoscum> okay :))
<autoscum> downloading @ 3.5 MB/s
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: BIG mistake :)
<autoscum> 2 minutes ^^
* nosrednaekim wipes up drool
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- heh, yup
<afk> anyone?
<nosrednaekim> EVERYONE?
<kenro> autoscum, Kill the playbyplay
<autoscum> kill the playbyplay??
<Surger> Will the kubuntu 7.04 desktop install on a PC with less than 256MB of RAM or must I rather download the "alternate" ISO?
<TheCreationist> Okay, after upgrading to Feisty, I now have no sound, no support for my CD burner, and startup is extremely slow.  Since I have no CD burner, I can't even burn a copy of Ubuntu.  What should I do now?
<Surger> i.e. Will the installer check and refuse to install if < 256MB of RAM?
<nosrednaekim> Surger: how much ram does it have?
<nosrednaekim> Surger: no.
<Surger> nosrednaekim: 96MB
<afk> dum de do.
<Jucato> Surger: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php says 256MB will do.
<kenro> autoscum, Disregard. Was too slow, shouldn't have typed it anyway.
<Jucato> anything lower will need the alternate install cd
<autoscum> kenro: :))
<nosrednaekim> Surger: definately get the alternate installer, and in addition I would reccomend Xubuntu
<autoscum> what was the burn command again? :)
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: upen up k3b
<kenro> k3b better than Nero.
<nosrednaekim> kenro: its free :)
<nosrednaekim> but no.
<autoscum> that's writing at 52x ?!
<afk> hmm i'd take it no one has an answer
<kenro> k3d better than lightwave.
<autoscum> is it safe??
<Dragnslcr> Actually, can parted/gparted create new partitions from the empty space in an existing partition?
<nosrednaekim> afk: whats the question?
<autoscum> oh, wait, it doesnt go over 26, never mind :))
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: yep
<afk> k> i got a slight issue wich i been trying to fix for about a week now i had feisty installed with XP but upgraded to vista and now i can't seem to find a way to fix grub so kubuntu can boot i've done forum searching saying to boot it from cd but i always get a panic
<Surger> nosrednaekim &Jucato: Thanks. This machine will basically be headless and will run in console. Just want to be able to run a few small X11/Xorg apps remotely so 96MB should work.
<nosrednaekim> afk: Vista probably messed with your BIOS
<Dragnslcr> So it should be possible to create a new partition and move /home to it
<afk> hmm
<autoscum> Vista can alter bios?
<Jucato> Surger: then the Alternate Install CD would be better for you. you can install a command line system (headless) using that
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: sometimes upgrading also upgrades your BIOS, especcially if you do an Express upgrade
<afk> i had a recent bios update from sony
<TheCreationist> Okay, after upgrading to Feisty, I now have no sound, no support for my CD burner, and startup is extremely slow.  Since I have no CD burner, I can't even burn a copy of Ubuntu.  What should I do now?
<autoscum> motherf@$%#
<afk> that mean the system is useless?
<autoscum> write error :(((
<nosrednaekim> afk: did you try booting linuxafter you upgraded the BIOS
<afk> ya worked fine
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: that stinks
<nosrednaekim> afk: odd.
<autoscum> nosrednaekim: want the debug output?
<nosrednaekim> the Kubuntu liveCD doesn't boot?
<afk> is it posibule the live cd won't boot the h/d because its a diffent version?
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: eh.. why ot
<nosrednaekim> afk: oh, you are trying to boot the HD?
<afk> ya so i can reinstall grub
<nosrednaekim> afk: no,just boot the liveCD
<nosrednaekim> and then CHroot
<afk> does it matter that its a diffent version of kubuntu?
<autoscum> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26496/
<autoscum> here
<nosrednaekim> afk: no
<afk> happen to have a totorial on how to reinstall grub
<nosrednaekim> afk: from a chroot?
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- I have a 250 GB disk with just under 100 GB used. Think I should try making a new partition and installing the i386 version to it?
<afk> i had this happen befor and ended up having to reformat it
<TheCreationist> After upgrading to Feisty, I no longer have support for my CD writer.  I need to burn an ISO of Ubuntu and try a fresh install, but without a burner, I'm stuck with a broken system.  What can I do?
<nosrednaekim> autoscum: bad cd probably
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: hmm I think you have to do that from a LIveCD
<autoscum> nosrednaekim: i'll try with the other one.. hope it works :(
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- parted can't work on mounted partitions then?
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: nope
<Dragnslcr> Ah
<autoscum> bah, this one was even more broken...
<buffles> afk: Will this be of any use to You? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<Dragnslcr> So how does this plan sound? Split off a new 50 GB partition, install the i386 version to that, and mount the remaining ~200GB partition as /home ?
<TheCreationist> After upgrading to Feisty, I no longer have support for my CD writer.  I need to burn an ISO of Ubuntu and try a fresh install, but without a burner, I'm stuck with a broken system.  What can I do?
<autoscum> how stupid...
<Dragnslcr> If I do that, I shouldn't lose any data, right?
<juanfran> hola a todos alguien me puede ayudar con virtualizacion en xen, en kubuntu 7.04????
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: sounds good...
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: except you are going to have to move some stuff around
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- yeah, I know I'd have to move stuff in /home/user to the new location
<nosrednaekim> buffles: hmmm I never saw that method
<Dragnslcr> Maybe some other directories, too. Moving files around doesn't bother me as long as I don't lose any of them
<Dragnslcr> Should probably still burn a few DVD's worth of backups though, huh?
<buffles> nosrednaekim: I've had to use it a few times after installing XP alongside Kubuntu
<autoscum> well im gonna hit the sack
<autoscum> good night, duuds :)
<juanfran> me puede ayudar con virtualizacion en xen, en kubuntu 7.04????
<autoscum> have a good one
<juanfran> me pueden ayudar con virtualizacion en xen, en kubuntu 7.04????
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nosrednaekim> buffles: I always just did the chroot approach
<afk> suprizeingly that worked
<ardchoille> Not sure if everyone saw this but it seems very relevant to this channel:  http://tinyurl.com/ypjs7q
<afk> now i just need to figure out how to add vista to the boot i know how to manualy add xp ect but i hear vista is a bit harder
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: yeah I saw that on tuxmachines
<ardchoille> Jucato: IS it possible to put that link in the topic ?
<buffles> nosrednaekim: I can't say that I'm familiar with that approach
<nosrednaekim> buffles: you boot a livecd, chroot into your linux install and run grub-configure or whatever.
<nosrednaekim> grub-install.
<buffles> nosrednaekim: Oh, right
<TheCreationist> After upgrading to Feisty, I no longer have support for my CD writer.  I need to burn an ISO of Ubuntu and try a fresh install, but without a burner, I'm stuck with a broken system.  What can I do?
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: install off of a USB stick...i THINK you can do that.
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: I'm not sure that my bios will boot from USB.
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: Nor do I have a USB drive ;)
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: I'm just very confused how upgrading can make so much of my hardware suddenly not work.
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: do a uname -a please
<jezus007> i have an .rpm file
<jezus007> what's the command
<jezus007> to make it
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know offhand an apt command to list all installed packages? Just figured I'd save it in case I want to go by it for reinstalling
<jezus007> i forgot
<Dragnslcr> jezus007- to convert it to a .deb is 'alien'
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: Linux c-71-205-65-72 2.6.20-15-386  #2 Sun Apr 15 07:34:00 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Dragnslcr> Can't remember if Ubuntu can actually install RPM's directly
<jezus007> well
<jezus007> i need
<jezus007> the program
<jezus007> ActivePerl
<ardchoille> Dragnslcr: it can't. you'd need to use alien but alien is dangerous
<jezus007> i download ikt from here
<jezus007> http://www.activestate.com/store/download.aspx?prdGUID=81fbce82-6bd5-49bc-a915-08d58c2648ca
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: have updated your package lists and applied all updates?
<jezus007> what should i do :s
<Dragnslcr> ardchoille- I think the only package I've used it on was the software for Lightscribe, and it worked fine
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: Yes.
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: what does top show as your top process?
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: init
<nosrednaekim> do "alt+esc" or "top" in the terminal.
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: and what percent of the CPU is it using?
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: Okay, now it's jumping between ksysguard and xorg
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: xorg is using .7%
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: that sounds normal.
<nosrednaekim> ok, now I remember the reason that your boot up is slow
<nosrednaekim> I had the same problem.
<nosrednaekim> And I couldn't fix it.
<nosrednaekim> do you still have the edgy CD?
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: Yes, I do.
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: The slow boot is caused by it trying to access ata2... whatever that is (probably my burner)
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: you might want to use it.
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: hmm maybe... try unlgging your burner
<oslo> hi
<oslo> i'm looking for connecting a smartphone like a NETWORK Device. on XP it's use Belcarra LAN LINK driver, i read on linux it will be usbnet so i modprobe it but there isn't still no connection. ( it works fine on XP with VirtualBox but i would like do it directly on linux & use wine for the sync tool ) (( for it's working on Virtual box i don' tneed to modprobe usbnet ))
<TheCreationist> brb...
<oslo>  on XP with VirtualBox it's quite simple, teh drivers are automaticaly installed; on linux it's becoming a headach for me :S
<jhutchins> oslo: Search for your specific model and linux.  The manufacturers often don't supply linux drivers and may actively discourage their development.
<jhutchins> oslo: This means enough people who are good enough at hacking drivers must have that model phone to test and have the time to build drivers for it.
<oslo> jhutchins> e2831 there is none
<jhutchins> oslo: I'm sure if you were to offer to supply a dozen or so phones to the guys who write drivers, you'd get a driver in return.
<oslo> it's also sells like Accton VM3228T
<jhutchins> e2831 runs linux...
<oslo> jhutchins> i've mine & the only things i could supply is knowledges & screenshots :p
<jhutchins> oslo: Contact the manufacturer.  I'll bet they could help you get it working.
<oslo> jhutchins> i'll do but how on linux to you mount a usb device like a network card ???
<oslo> *do
<starhawk> hi
<nosrednaekim> hi
<zarilion> HELP! I just enabled Beryl on my kubuntu but when i did i lost the frames on my windows, no minimize button etc. etc. anyone know how to get it back ?
<grul> try disabling beryl
<zarilion> ofc, but i want beryl and the bars :P
<mdr> I just ditched the old crt moniter and installed a LCD, it seems a bit wavy at certain resolutions.  How do I reconfigure?
<starhawk> I have gusty kubuntu and the add and remove programs is missing it was there but it seems one of the up dates changed it any ideas how to get it back
<grul> :)
<nosrednaekim> zarilion: install beryl-manager
<zarilion> nosrednaekim: installed.
<nosrednaekim> zarilion: run it
<zarilion> nosrednaekim: done :)
<nosrednaekim> rightclick on its icon->select windwos manager-.kwin
<kenro> Anyone know if DCnet and Lopster are still running?
<nosrednaekim> zarilion: got that?
<zarilion> if i right click on the icon in the start bar i only get up the Edit stuff..
<zarilion> im in the settings manager. on window management
<starhawk> I have gusty kubuntu and the add and remove programs is missing it was there but it seems one of the up dates changed it any ideas how to get it back
<kenro> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<kenro> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<kenro> Oh OK
<nosrednaekim> zarilion: right click on the beryl icon.
<kenro> Then why doesn't my copy of Synaptic require gome libs?
<zarilion> yah
<looki> hello what was the command to add the line into x.org that brought the titlebar in beryl?
<nosrednaekim> addARGBGLXvisuals?
<mdr> I just hooked up a LCD monitor.  The Screen Section of xorg.conf still has info on the old CRT monitor. A bunch of sub-sections.  What do I change?  How do I reconfigure?
<looki> yes, there was a command to automatically enter it into the file without editing
<nosrednaekim> zarilion: and you don't get a popup list of beryl options?
<starhawk> yes but there was a short cut to an add and remove programs in the start menue I liked it because it gave a decription of the programs
<zarilion> yah
<nosrednaekim> looki: IDK, that was probably some nvidia config option
<zarilion> i just set it to kwin as window manager
<zarilion> but then i lost the "start bar"
<nosrednaekim> zarilion: did that work?
<zarilion> i got the frames tho
<nosrednaekim> the paneL?
<zarilion> yah
<zarilion> ahh. there it was
<nosrednaekim> got it?
<TrueFX> salut
<TrueFX> hi
<TrueFX> i ve got a problem
<zarilion> but now the beryl effects is gone :(
<TrueFX> i ve got 2 hard  drives
<mdr> In windows I can set the the resolution to 1152 * 864 but this setting is not available in KDE.  Plus some resolutions appear wavy.
<TrueFX> on one of which windows is installed and on the other kubuntu
<TrueFX> i ve installed windows later on
<TrueFX> have can i place an entry for that?
<TrueFX> for windows operating system
<zarilion> do i have to restart xserver when i have enabled beryl ?
<TrueFX> before installing windows i ve plugged off my kubuntu drive
<sparr> my desktop, ready to exhibit linux gaming goodness at a lan party this weekend...  http://sparr.homeip.net/desktop.png
<nosrednaekim> zarilion: no, do you have a nvidia card?
<zarilion> yeah
<nosrednaekim> did you follow a tutorial for Beryl?
<zarilion> nah.. just enabled it
<zarilion> think i will do that now.. just thought id try it. but needed help to get back the frames ...
<nosrednaekim> zarilion: go follow a tutorial for beryl and nvidia cards, it'll tell you the way to set it up
<nosrednaekim> ok
<zarilion> thank you for your kindness nosrednaekim  :)
<nosrednaekim> zarilion: no problem.
<Ze_M> why in kubuntu konqueror toolbars were modified, and speacially to the trap that they are now
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: Okay, I'm back... sorry about that.  Remember my problem? ;)
<darkrift411> anyone know how i free some ram?
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: indees
<nosrednaekim> *indeed
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: did unplugging the CD fix the slow boot?
<evsophomore2009> Hey where is the trash on Kubuntu Fiesty Fawn
<evsophomore2009> its not in the corner anymore =/
<darkrift411> lol
<darkrift411> i removed it
<darkrift411> looked to apple like
<darkrift411> lol
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: Oh, that was your final advice.  :)  I haven't tried that yet.
<TheCreationist> hang on, I'll restart real quick.
<nosrednaekim> darkrift411: you can add a trascan to the toolbar
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: lol
<evsophomore2009> Nosrednaekim: where is the trash located?
<evsophomore2009> its not in the K menu, or on the toolbar
<evsophomore2009> or on the desktop
<evsophomore2009> never mind
<evsophomore2009> got it
<oslo> evsophomore2009> on the kiker, right klick, add an applet ...
<nosrednaekim> evsophomore2009: you can add a trashcan to the tool bar by right clicking on the panel->add palet-trash
<oslo> k
<evsophomore2009> is there any way to have Linux have that 3-D looking thing...like CTRL and move the mous?
<evsophomore2009> *Mouse
<Jucato> !beryl | evsophomore2009
<ubotu> evsophomore2009: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: Yep.  THat solved it.  So apparently my cd burner is the "ata2" that dmesg said it had problems with.
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: hmm.
<juanfran> hola me ayudan con virtualizacion en xen
<Jucato> !es | juanfran
<ubotu> juanfran: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: and I suppose you can't do without yourCD drive?
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: Definitely not.
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: I never would have thought that hardware support would be reduced in a new version lol
<Ze_M> i dont see any GUI interface for nfs shares
<Ze_M> kubuntu doesnt have any_?
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: yeah... well, its the new libata. added to 2.6.19
<nosrednaekim> they're still coming up to speed.
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: So what do you suggest I do to get this fixed?
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: go back to edgy.
<nosrednaekim> I think thats the only way
<nosrednaekim> talk to the devs over at #kubuntu-devel
<nosrednaekim> they might be able to help
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: Okay.  Thank you.
<darkrift411> one thing i miss from windows is the taskbar look
<JuJuBee> I need to install a simple mail server on my computer that can forward (  I think that is what I  need).
<darkrift411> wish i could get it without tons of memory use or problems
<Dragnslcr> JuJuBee- I like Postfix personally
<JuJuBee> Easy to configure?
<Dragnslcr> Easier than sendmail
<Dragnslcr> The docs are good too
<JuJuBee> Seems it is already installed.  Thanks I will read up.
<KDEusr> can someone please help me?
<KDEusr> i've just installed kubuntu for the first time. it never asked me to set a root password
<KDEusr> and i need to be root, and i cant with out knowing the password
<Dragnslcr> You shouldn't need to be root for anything
<darkrift411> anyone know if there is a *very* windows like kicker skin for kde?
<JuJuBee> KDEusr : the root account is disabled
<Dragnslcr> If you need root access, use sudo
<TheCreationist> gnomefreak: Okay.
<darkrift411> KDEusr, , my root pass is my main account pass oddly
<gnomefreak> TheCreationist: what version are you booted to?
<KDEusr> well, how can i 7.04
<Dragnslcr> darkrift411- not unless you actually set it that way
<KDEusr> i mean its 7.04
<darkrift411> i created one account when i instaled it, and it used that password as root
<KDEusr> well, i need to use drak tools
<Dragnslcr> darkrift411- no it doesn't
<KDEusr> does it not have anything drak?
<TheCreationist> gnomefreak: It's .20-16, I believe.
<Dragnslcr> sudo takes your user password, not the root password
<gnomefreak> TheCreationist: that sounds right
<darkrift411> i c
<gnomefreak> TheCreationist: you still have -15?
<TheCreationist> gnomefreak: Yes.  I've tried that one too, though.  Same issue.
<gnomefreak> TheCreationist: thats odd, hmmmmm
<TheCreationist> gnomefreak: Now, since I did an upgrade from Edgy, I still have the really old kernels installed, would those even work now?
<gnomefreak> TheCreationist: known issue in -16 but -15 should be fine
<gnomefreak> TheCreationist: you can try the last edgy kernel
<KDEusr> see. im a pclinuxos user
<TheCreationist> gnomefreak: Well, let me double check and try it again.
<KDEusr> i've installed this on machine#3 hopeing to maybe change distros
<nosrednaekim> gnomefreak: I had that issue with ALL 2.6.20's even other distros
<KDEusr> but so far, im not likeing it. im lost inside KDE
<nosrednaekim> same libata error
<KDEusr> i need to install my videocard i guess.
<KDEusr> im tryin to get beryl to work
<gnomefreak> nosrednaekim: its known in -16 but that was first i heard about it when it landed
<gnomefreak> KDEusr: #ubuntu-effects for beryl
<Dragnslcr> KDEusr- you can't be an impatient person if you're going to use Beryl
<KDEusr> i really like the adept updater
<Dragnslcr> It's still somewhat buggy
<Dragnslcr> Though it's being replaced in the near future (merging with Compiz)
<nosrednaekim> gnomefreak: I just suspend all the time so it never bothers me
<nosrednaekim> and BTW, i'm sorry for refering him to kubuntu-devel
<TheCreationist> gnomefreak: Would it be worth restarting with -15?
<TheCreationist> gnomefreak: I'm sure I've tried it before.
<gnomefreak> TheCreationist: try it. there isnt much that can be done till tomorrow the kernel devs are gone for the day
<gnomefreak> tomorrow == about 12 hours
<TheCreationist> gnomefreak: Okay, I'll be right back, then... hopefully in 2 minutes or less ;)
<gnomefreak> k ill be here for another minute or 3
<KDEusr> beryl works great on this machine.
<KDEusr> compiz turned into beryl. there will be no more compiz
<stan> hey, does anyone know how to uninstall daemontools?
<Kprofthreat> Lucky you. My Beryl didn't work. No window borders
<KDEusr> Kprofthreat: i can show you how to fix that
<gnomefreak> compiz and beryl were separate projects now merging into compcomm
<stan> i mean everytime i rty to do this it gives some error and leaves it as it was...
<Kprofthreat> That would be great
<gnomefreak> KDEusr: join #ubuntu-effects to talk about beryl compiz and the alike
<sweettooth> Kprofthreat, what graphics card have you got?
<Kprofthreat> 7600 Nvidia
<KDEusr> gnomefreak: i do not want to go to that channel. didnt you already suggest it once?
<KDEusr> ya, i have a 7300 gs
<sweettooth> and distro?
<stan> anyone?
<sweettooth> feisty?
<KDEusr> kpro
<gnomefreak> KDEusr: i suggest you join that channel to stay on beryl/compiz topic
<darkrift411> what do i do to theme the kicker again? been a while since i did that last.
<TheCreationist> gnomefreak: Hmm... weird.  That worked this time ;)
<gnomefreak> TheCreationist: any luck?
<KDEusr> Kprofthreat: join this channel and i'll help you get beryl to work correctly
<Kprofthreat> K
<KDEusr> #Kprofthreat
<Kprofthreat> Oh, ok
<gnomefreak> TheCreationist: thought so, -16 has an issue with hardware detection last i heard 15 was fine
<TheCreationist> gnomefreak: Any idea when the new kernel comes out?
<gnomefreak> TheCreationist: for feisty?
<TheCreationist> gnomefreak: Yeah.
<gnomefreak> TheCreationist: 2.6.20-* is the only kernel gonna be in feisty
<TheCreationist> gnomefreak: I mean the bugfix release.
<gnomefreak> they might release a -17 but not sure when
<TheCreationist> ojk
<evsophomore2009> hey umm how do i add Beryl to startup?
<gnomefreak> TheCreationist: i havent asked yet but i added it to my to do list
<TheCreationist> gnomefreak: So my next major issue with Feisty if you feel up to it: I have no sound anymore.
<evsophomore2009> So when i turn my PC on it turnes on by itseld
<gnomefreak> evsophomore2009: join #ubuntu-effects
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: whats your sound chipset?
<gnomefreak> TheCreationist: lol ofcourse you would :(
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: ICH5 (onboard intel)
<TheCreationist> It detects my sound card just fine, everything is unmuted, no errors, but no sound.
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: system-settings->sound and audio->hardware->change the device type to Advance LInux Sound Architeture
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: It already is.
<TheCreationist> i think... one sec
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: Yep, it is.
<romudog> hiyaz
<romudog> Can someone help me with a webcam
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: hmm...
<romudog> Its not showing up on Kopete
<romudog> nosrednaekim: Hey man :P
<nosrednaekim> hey
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: how are you testing sound?
<AaronCampbell> When I first installed Kubuntu Feisty, I had problems with my wireless network working, but my wired gigabit didn't.  I'm having the same problem again after a power outage 2 days ago...and I can't seem to figure out how I fixed it originally (with help from here)
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: Amarok, and the web
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: test it in system settings, sound
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: Okay... nothing.
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: have to go..
<grul> does anyone know how to deselect all files in rtorrent? i have a torrent with like 200 files and i only want 10 of them :p
<TheCreationist> grul: You can't right-click and choose deselect?
<TheCreationist> grul: I know you can with KTorrent.
<grul> it's a text based torrent client
<grul> :)
<TheCreationist> grul: oh lol
<grul> so i can keep it in a screen
<grul> heh
<grul> oh, i got it, the * key
<grul> :)
<romudog> Can someone help me with a webcam that isnt showing up in Kopete?
<kenro> Can someone help me figure out my mousewheel problem?
<darkrift411> how do i change the look of the kicker again?
<darkrift411> i cant even remember the terms to look for to find kicker skins
<darkrift411> kenro, how about trying to set it as a 2 button instead of 3
<MaTiAz> How to get rid of Katapult?
<darkrift411> im no expert, but it could work :)
<kenro> darkrift411, First... Let me varify. Where's that config file at?
<darkrift411> like i said, im no expert.... couldnt help you there
<darkrift411> but cant you use the gui?
<grul> MaTiAz, try using add/remove programs in the start menu
<darkrift411> id think in settings somewhere
<darkrift411> or maybe in your xorg.conf file
<kenro>  /etc/X11
<darkrift411> i think that file has mouse settings in it
<kenro> ?
<darkrift411> back it up first
<darkrift411> yeah, try there
<darkrift411> and keep in mind..... im a n00b, so dont put too much into my idea
<darkrift411> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<darkrift411> id change true to false in there
<dranas> ok im trying my upgrade to fiesty
<Flaff> is kubuntu simply kde version of ubuntu?
<darkrift411> yes
<darkrift411> from what i hear adding kde to ubuntu is a disaster
<darkrift411> so they made one with it in already
<Flaff> ohh
<Flaff> so if i want kde, do kubuntu and not modify ubuntu :P
<MaTiAz> yeah
<kenro> Not so much 'disaster', I think, just those with little experience dealing with dependency hell thought it was.
<darkrift411> q: every time i run a gui app from the konsole, i get this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<darkrift411> with a bunch more lines.... anyone know what device 169 is?
<kenro> Me, I cut my unix teeth on FreeBSD.
<darkrift411> me too
<darkrift411> thru putty
<darkrift411> i ran a few irc networks and they all ran on freebsd
<kenro> I'm saying raw. Native.
<MaTiAz> Kubuntu is the only distro that has been working awesome on my setup :)
<darkrift411> id played around very few times before when i was younger, but that was the most id done
<darkrift411> i was at work last night
<darkrift411> opened cmd from start menu and typed "ls"
<darkrift411> and was dumbfounded when it said bad command for filename (lol)
<kenro> about 15 months running my own BSD system.
<MaTiAz> What are the biggest differences between Linux and BSD?
<kenro> kernel
<darkrift411> i havent seen many
<Flaff> thanks guys, installing kubuntu for the first time now ^^
<kenro> for the true differences, you'd hafta delve kernel internals. I haven't needed to do so.
<MaTiAz> Ok
<kenro> And after 9 years using computers, I still type the same slowwas way. :)
<darkrift411> is there a way to get kde 4 on kubuntu?
<kenro> Wait a few months, or go through a Masters' Degree comp sci program.
<AaronCampbell> When I first installed Kubuntu Feisty, I had problems with my wireless network working, but my wired gigabit didn't.  I'm having the same problem again after a power outage 2 days ago...and I can't seem to figure out how I fixed it originally (with help from here)
<AaronCampbell> I'm wondering if a recent update of some sort could have caused it, and it took effect after the restart?
<kenro> kde4 is for coders.
<Flaff> makes sense...im looking for the best alternative to windows xp/vista right now... and so far im impressed with (k)ubuntu... if i want to focus more on the internals, i would probably use another distro.
<Bdonohue> Hey all. Any of you have any clue how to get Kubuntu to boot off of a flash drive? I've got it mostly figured out, think I got syslinux installed but no go
<kenro> Flaff, eh... I've noticed I;m using internals so much less often in Linux than BSD. I see your point. )
<darkrift411> nevermind....
* darkrift411 goes to watch a movie
<kenro> And I think I'll just get a real mouse. That should solve my wheel problem.
<AaronCampbell> I do see in my system log "eth0: no IPv6 routers present" ...might I need to change something wrt that?
<kenro> But I still don't know about my bootlog inkage problem.
<kenro> AaronCampbell,  Wireless networking?
<jmb90> can anybody tell me how to set up kubuntu like this dude did in this video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVIgOBVO5gA
<jmb90> why hello thar?
<spheard> anyone know a good netword animation applet
<Flaff> jmb90, what part of the video?
<jmb90> all of it
<Flaff> is that the right link?
<Flaff> it is a music video
* buffles laughs out loud
<Flaff> lol
<jmb90> oops, try this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a4gyJsY0mc
<Flaff> ??
<Flaff> another music video
<Jucato> jmb90: stop spamming music videos
<jmb90> nop
<darkrift411> damnit im going nuts here!@
<darkrift411> nobody here knows how to theme the kicker?
<AaronCampbell> kenro: my wireless works...my wired does not
<darkrift411> point me to a keyword or a url or something
<darkrift411> lol
<Jucato> darkrift411: what do you mean by "theme kicker"?
<darkrift411> i want a more windows like "taskbar"
<darkrift411> solid, 3d, black..... (vista look)
<darkrift411> flat is giving me a headache
<darkrift411> but i cant remember where to change it, or where to get new skins
<jmb90> steve jobs pwns ubuntu
<Jucato> you can put an image kicker background: right-click on the panel -> Configure Panel -> Appearance
<Jucato> get skins probably at http://www.kde-look.org
<kenro> AaronCampbell,  I trust you know about dhclient...
<darkrift411> what would they be called on there?
<darkrift411> ive searched, and cant find anything (ive found them before on my old laptop)
<Jucato> can't really say. never tried searching
<AaronCampbell> kenro: no
<jmb90> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=how+to+kill+a+jew&btnG=Google+Search might help
<kenro> AaronCampbell,  Try dhclient -v
<AaronCampbell> v 3.0.4 and it gives some usage
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@80-44-130-204.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com]  by Jucato
<kenro> AaronCampbell,  Cool. sudo ifconfig
<AaronCampbell> Now, I'm trying to set it up as a static IP (although dhcp isn't working either)
<kenro> AaronCampbell,  No. sudo ifconfig
<AaronCampbell> kenro: what do you want from ifconfig?
<Bdonohue> Hey, anyone know anything about shoehorning Kubuntu onto a flash drive?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<kenro> AaronCampbell,  Just see what it says.
<compilerwriter> bdonohue My brother-in-law found a web site and did it.  Try googling for such a thing.  You will probably be able to find the same site he did.
<Bdonohue> Lol, I've gotten as far as it booting.
<Bdonohue> It boots and finds vmlinuz and initrd but then it stops
<AaronCampbell> It says a lot.  addr: 192.168.2.1 (this is right) RX Packets: 40 TX packets: 0  RX Bytes: 4260 TX Bytes: 0
<kenro> Bdonohue,  Flashdrive isn't finding the whole filesystem/
<kenro> ?
<Bdonohue> Hmm
* Jucato wonders what shoehorning means
<Bdonohue> Because it's all on the flash drive.
<kenro> AaronCampbell, OK. dhclient eth0
<Bdonohue> And it boots to the live CD menu.
<kenro> Bdonohue, OK
<Bdonohue> Says loading, then leaves me on a blank screen with a flashing white curosr.
<compilerwriter> Did you repartition the flash drive bdonohue.  It should have two partitions on it if memory serves correctly.
<Bdonohue> It doesn't have to. One is just for saving data.
<compilerwriter> bdonohue the one for saving data also saves much needed data that is created during boot up.  If it doesn
<Bdonohue> Well where does the LiveCD save that data then?
<AaronCampbell> kenro: wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801  Then listening...Sending... No DHCPOFFERS received
<compilerwriter> have the partition it is looking for it could totally flop
<compilerwriter> bdonohue the live cd creates a ram drive.
<Bdonohue> Yeah, and this should too. I haven't changed anything else.
<kenro> AaronCampbell,  ///you sure this is your default ethernet driver?
<Bdonohue> All it is pretty much is using all the files that are on the disc and using syslinux instead of isolinux to get'er going.
<Bdonohue> Thanks for at least attempting to help though too, I have to add compilerwriter... Ubuntu is useless, lmao.
<Bdonohue> #Ubuntu*
<compilerwriter> they tend to be a bit dilletantish over there bdonohue.  Don't take it personally.
<AaronCampbell> kenro: eth0 has been my default, yes.  eth1 is disabled, as is the wireless.  I tried enabling and testing eth1...but I get the same problems....
<AaronCampbell> wireless will connect, but it's so SLOW
<kenro> AaronCampbell,  What's wmaster0?
<AaronCampbell> no idea
<AaronCampbell> I think it's part of the wireless, gets a similar icon in Network Settings
<Bdonohue> dilletantish?
<AaronCampbell> And when I enable wireless (wlan0), it enables...when I disable it, it disables
<kenro> AaronCampbell,  In that case, sorry I couldn't help. Try resetting the drivers.
<darkrift411> Jucato, if you get a botserv bot in here, you wont need to op up to kick someone, just use !kb name
<darkrift411> if you are on access list and are identified you dont need to be op to use that command
<Bdonohue> Jucato: If you are an op, why don't you just stay op?
<Jucato> darkrift411: that's not how we do things in here
<Jucato> Bdonohue: ^^^
<darkrift411> heh
<darkrift411> old ways for the sake of antichange
<AaronCampbell> kenro: thanks, and I'm not sure how
<darkrift411> its all over
<evsophomore2009> everyone im lost and confused. and there isnt anyone on #ubuntu-effects
<darkrift411> i am too evsophomore2009 , someone will eventually help you
<darkrift411> just a matter of time in here :)
<Jucato> there are people there. you just have to wait a bit. not everyone can be available at all times
<Bdonohue> Oh.
<Jucato> that's how IRC support works
<Bdonohue> Anyone have any clue how I can get ahold of say Era or Boo?
<Jucato> what are those?
<kenro> AaronCampbell,  Whoa Nelly! Gutsy still includes modconf. You might try that.
<jeroenvrp> how to manually install a deb-file with adept?
<hagabaka> jeroenvrp: don't know with adept, but you can use dpkg -i. gdebi does it better by automatically satisfying dependencies
<jeroenvrp> hagabaka: thats what I know, but I like to install it directly from firefox
<Bdonohue> Just tried it on another machiine, still no go.
<jeroenvrp> allthoug kpackage can do it, I want adept, so indeed it will solve the dependencies
<hagabaka> you can register a file handler to gdebi
<hagabaka> adept probably will not install a standalone deb file
<jeroenvrp> oh well, kpackage will do also good
<hagabaka> does kpackage install dependent packages?
<jeroenvrp>  no
<jeroenvrp> but the debs I installl normally dont need that
<jeroenvrp> I have to go
<jeroenvrp> cheers
<kenro> oops
<Small_Mac> help, kpdf doesn't have any printer in its list of print options, i only see print to fax, print to pdf, etc, i configured my printer and i can print from open office as default, thx
<Jucato> can you print from other KDE apps? (open office isn't a kde app)
<Small_Mac> o, like what, i'm kinda new with this, don't know what u mean by kde apps =)
<BenPA> the only pdf program that works for me is ... xpdf
<Small_Mac> hmm is that through apt-get as well
<Jucato> Small_Mac: Kate for example
<BenPA> yes
<Small_Mac> k will check that
<Small_Mac> Jucato no i can't =(
<Jucato> Small_Mac: then it means you didn't set up printing properly for KDE. how did you set up the printer?
<Small_Mac> Jucato: i went to start menu -> system -> HPLIP toolbox (printer toolbox) -> then automatic setup
<Small_Mac> Jucato my printer is a hp deskjet 5150
<Small_Mac> thx
<Jucato> Small_Mac: try K Menu -> System Settings -> Printer
* Bdonohue hangs self in flash drive lanyard
* Jucato takes the flash drive first
<Bdonohue> This is hard.
<Bdonohue> I can't believe how much I've learned though, haha.
<Bdonohue> It's fun.
* Bdonohue at least celebrates booting then hanging. It's better than just not working.
<CS5> Hi all, I am EXTREME Kubuntu and linux noob who would appreciate the answers to a few questions if someone has the time...Please.
<Bdonohue> I think for the time being, I'm going to return to my quest for changing colours :P
<sharkface> can someone help me get my printer working? it is on a windows system that i am networked to. i installed samba and i downloaded the driver
<Bdonohue> What printer?
<sharkface> the printer shows up in the queue but nothing prints
<sharkface> hp pcs 2175
<sharkface> im pretty sure i need to fix something in CUPS but i cannot find anything sufficient on any forums
<CS5> Do things function differently between the live dvd and the actual installed os? IE. Sound, Mounting hdd, etc.?
<sharkface> im not sure where to go from here
<CS5> 275 users and NO help?
<CS5> lol
<Dragnslcr> CS5- in theory, no. Some devices might work [better]  after installing drivers for them
<CS5> ty
<CS5> I am on live dvd and not getting any sound and am unable to mount my ntfs drive
<CS5> any ideas?
<CS5> drives*
<CS5> sry
<CS5> no remotes either
<Dragnslcr> Check KMix to make sure all of the sound outputs are enabled
<Dragnslcr> If you're using digital output, you also need to check alsamixer
<CS5> all green
<sharkface> does anyone know how to configure CUPS?
<CS5> any thoughts on the mounting? this normal?
<upstairs> When I try to boot up my computer, when trying to load to kdm (or there abouts) it locks up.  If I wait a while in a terminal it shows that "assuming drive cache write through" and "rejecting i/o to dead device?
<darkrift411> i hot ctrl+esc to kill ark, but i dont have priv's, how do i open taht app with privs?
<darkrift411> hot = hit
<Bdonohue> Aw crap. I had a cherry pit in my mouth and I'm on my bed and it fell out and I can't find it.
<CS5> lol
<Bdonohue> Found it.
<CS5> anyone maybe have a suggestion on a channel that might be more helpful for a noob like me?
<fabian> hi
<CS5> hi
<mneptok> CS5: how are you trying to mount them?
<fabian> hay algun latinoamericano
<mneptok> !es > fabian
<fabian> si o no?
<CS5> tried through konqueror
<CS5> and
<CS5> lol forget the name 1 moment
<mneptok> !es | fabian
<ubotu> fabian: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<CS5> and through system menu
<CS5> storage devices
<CS5> mount
<mneptok> CS5: what is your username in Ubuntu?
<Bdonohue> !usb | Bdonohue
<CS5> default
<mneptok> ?
<CS5> no session other than the original live session
<mneptok> you chose the username "default?"
<mneptok> oh, it's live
<CS5> just has ubuntu :Default then other tty 1 tty2, etc.
<CS5> yes
<mneptok> sudo mkdir /media/ntfsdrive && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/some/device/there /media/ntfsdrive
<mneptok> you'll need to know the /dev entry of your ntfs drive
<CS5> thats the hdc1
<CS5> ?
<kflex> help anyone?
<mneptok> sudo mkdir /media/ntfsdrive && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /media/ntfsdrive
<CS5> in konsole i must be doing something wrong i get mkdir cannot create /media/ntfsdrive':file exists and error
<CS5> mount: can't find /dev/hdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<CS5> Please check that the device is plugged correctly.
<CS5> when i mount
<kflex> i mounted a usb floppy drive but i can't see where it is. help nyone, pleas?
<kflex> i need help
<mneptok> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /media/ntfsdrive
<CS5> Could not mount device.
<CS5> The reported error was:
<CS5> mount: can't find /dev/hdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mneptok> kflex: df -h
<kflex> mneptok: what is df -h?
<mneptok> kflex: df = disk free
<JSquat> Neither 'adept' nor 'aptitude' are able to install packages.
<mneptok> -h = show in human readable numbers
<JSquat> Any help? I
<JSquat> 'll get specific error message now.
<mneptok> CS5: are you *sure* it's hdc1?
<CS5> yes it is mounted ty
<CS5> do i have to do that with each everytime?
<CS5> and if i instal can i do it once and never again?lol ty again
<kflex> mneptok: thanks.
<JSquat> "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<JSquat> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/avaliable' near line 1: field name `' must be followed by colon
<kflex> why i can't see the usb floppy drive? where can i browse it?
<CS5> lol, now when i try to enter the mounted volume i get this error Could not enter folder /media/ntfsdrive.
<mneptok> JSquat: dpkg --configure -a
<JSquat> mneptok: same output
<mneptok> CS5: sudo chmod 777 /media/ntfsdrive
<JSquat> pkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<JSquat>  field name `' must be followed by colon
<CS5> still no go  sudo chmod 777 /media/ntfsdrive
<CS5> read-only filesystem
<fnordperfect> Qt: 3.3.7
<fnordperfect> KDE: 3.5.7
<fnordperfect> kde-config: 1.0
<fnordperfect> Random Fortune: Linux: the operating system with a CLUE... Command Line User Environment. 	-- seen in a posting in comp.software.testing
<JSquat> problem arose after running either 'apt-get' or 'aptitude' to remove eclipse and another package. the tools were run because 'kdesu' (or whatever the tool is) much like 'sudo', fails to gain root privilages.
<CS5> if I started fresh instal on clean partitions should i go all ext3 fs?
<mneptok> yes
<Kprofthreat> Hey. I'm having a problem with my sound. I had it earlier, now it's gone again. My sound IS on alsa, I checked alsamixer. Nothing's muted, I think. Any ideas, anyone?
<JSquat> mneptok: any ideas?
<CS5> and would i be able to store all my other files in this type of fs? like avis and stuff?
<fnordperfect> (oh damn, did this stuff really got sent *into* the channel?? sorry guys.. )
<darkrift411> hrmmmm
<mneptok> JSquat: clean apt's cache?
<Kpr> Hey. I'm having a problem with my sound. I had it earlier, now it's gone again. My sound IS on alsa, I checked alsamixer. Nothing's muted, I think. Any ideas, anyone?
<JSquat> alright. nevermind. i think i fixed it. did a cat /var/lib/dpkg/available-old >/var/lib/dpkg/available
<JSquat> mneptok: i fear using apt and other tools now. the last thing i need is a reinstall of anything on this machine and either aptitude or some other tool, broke the file.
<JSquat> thanks for the help though. risked and fixed.
<sharkface> can someone help me with my printer
<Kpr> Sharkface, what's your printer model?
<sharkface> hp pcs 2175
<Kpr> !doesntwork | sharkface
<ubotu> sharkface: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<sharkface> well its on a windows computer im networked to.
<sharkface> i installed samba
<sharkface> and the printer will show up in the queue
<sharkface> just nothing happens
<sharkface> i think its an issue with cups or CIFS or something
<sharkface> ived searched all over google and forums
<Bdonohue> My uhm mother doesn't work.
<Kpr> !dontyell bdonohue
<Bdonohue> !dontyell | Bdonohue
<Bdonohue> That one doesn't work ;)
<sharkface> does anyone know what i can do to fix the problem?
<Bdonohue> Hm, I'm not too up on the printers as mine just randomly worked.
<sharkface> im pretty sure the issue is getting it to work over the network
<dranas> hello ppls
<dranas> i got a question
<CS5> me too
<dranas> i just upgraded to fiesty
<CS5> me too
<dranas> and like my wireless is being a whore
<dranas> it sees the device
<dranas> sees netowrks
<dranas> but, doesnt wanna connect
<CS5> right key?
<dranas> yes
<dranas> it says configureing device and stops ar 28%
<hitmanWilly> dranas: nah, if it really was a whore, it'd connect to every network in sight :P
<dranas> lmao
<CS5> normally id say sometimes changing the channel its on helps if theres more than one network around but i am having a fu&* of a time myself
<CS5> thats good willy
<dranas> least i still got mp3 support
<CS5> lol
<dranas> and my printer works
<CS5> im workin on it
<os2mac> does anyone have an idea of when Thunderbird 2.0 will be available in the repositories?
<dranas> i hate canon printers...
<CS5> me too
<dranas> but i got one for free
<CS5> i hate microsoft more though
<dranas> so i was like what the hell
<dranas> yes
<dranas> i hate windows, i like x box
<CS5> id take it too
<CS5> oh yeah
<hitmanWilly> dranas: are you doing this through knetwork manager, or via cmd line?
<dranas> knetwork
<hitmanWilly> dranas, ok, lemme fire up my lappy and try to see if i can help
<dranas> okies thanks
<intelikey>         can anyone illuminate this for me ?    "ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/root is mounted."  ???    (full startup text @ http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37562 )
<dranas> BLARG DAMNIT
<dranas> .....i just noticed this kernel isnt using my dual core porperly
<dranas> .....
<dranas> ....BLARG
<hitmanWilly> dranas: what brand/model?
<dranas> core 2 duo
<dranas> its not using the generic kernel or something
<hitmanWilly> dranas: from what i understand, those aren't completely supported yet
<dranas> nuuuuu
<dranas> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic so this wouldnt work this time?
<abaqueri> someone could help with amule?
<abaqueri> gday
<hitmanWilly> dranas: also, it could just be that the second core scales down when its not being used, im not to up on those...
<dranas> well does fiesty use a generic core like edgy did?
<hitmanWilly> dranas: yup
<dranas> ok mine isnt using it
<dranas> so that command should give me the other kernel correct?
<hitmanWilly> wtf? yeah, it should
<dranas> .....y do i think i need to fix grub
* n8k99 was wondering why his desktop was so quiet
<dranas> where would i find the menu.lst?
<hitmanWilly> dranas: /boot/grub/
<dranas> ty kindly
<dranas> let me reboot i shall return shortly
<hitmanWilly> dranas: k
<Bdonohue> Animals in #ubuntu. ANIMALS.
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Bdonohue> Hey hitmanWilly: You don't have any experience with using a flash drive as the LiveCD medium do you?
<Bdonohue> As in booting the liveCD from there?
<dranas> whee
<dranas> yes dual core power
<os2mac> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<dranas> im going to attempt to see if my wireless is working so i may end up getting kicked
<Bdonohue> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<hitmanWilly> !info thunderbird
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Bdonohue> It's mozilla-thunderbird
<hitmanWilly> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.12-0ubuntu0.7.04 (feisty), package size 10638 kB, installed size 29708 kB
<Bdonohue> :)
<hitmanWilly> i knew that :P
<hitmanWilly> nope, still 1.5
<Bdonohue> I can't believe the crap I learned today trying to get Feisty to boot from the liveCD.
<dranas> ok
<hitmanWilly> dranas: seems to be working :)
<Bdonohue> Like I can't believe how well it doing something is to teaching you.
<dranas> no
<dranas> this is my wired
<hitmanWilly> k
<dranas> it stops at the activation stage
<Bdonohue> Take out your disc.
<Bdonohue> Take out any discs and reboot.
<Bdonohue> That was my problem.
<Bdonohue> If I booted the system with a disc inserted, my wireless wouldn't work.
<hitmanWilly> dranas: what interface does it use, ie eth(x)
<Bdonohue> If I removed the disc and restarted, it worked.
<dranas> wlan0
<hitmanWilly> Bdonohue: there's an interesting bug...
<Bdonohue> And I know it sounds silly dranas, but try it.
<Bdonohue> Unless you don't hvae any discs in.
<dranas> ummm
<dranas> what?
<Bdonohue> Do you have a disc in the drive right now?
<dranas> oh no i didnt use a live cd
<Bdonohue> I mean do you have ANY disc in the drive?
<dranas> i just upgraded from edgy to fiesty
<dranas> yes a music cd
<Bdonohue> Take it out.
<dranas> ok
<Bdonohue> And reboot.
<Bdonohue> Then try.
<hitmanWilly> dranas: ok, do you know the name (ESSID) of the network you are trying to connect to?
<dranas> i just put it in though
<dranas> yes
<Bdonohue> Oh, okay. I thought you had it in when you booted.
<Bdonohue> hitmanWilly: It definitely is, I'm using an Atheros card and HAL doesn't like it for some reason.
<Bdonohue> hitmanWilly: ANY disc... A movie, music, Ubuntu, blank even.
<NickPresta> Quick question - I have two on-board Ethernet ports. I am connected to the internet via one of them. When the computer boots up, both eth2 and eth3 are enabled although only one is in use. I have to manually go into System Settings and guess which is the "real" one. It changes randomly upon reboot and I don't know how to fix this. Any ideas on what to search for or where to start looking?
<hitmanWilly> Bdonohue: did you file it via launchpad?
<mneptok> NickPresta: /etc/network/interfaces
<hitmanWilly> dranas: gimme a minute, reaquainting myself with cmd line wireless config :)
<dranas> oki
<Bdonohue> Nope.
<dranas> do you think it could be a conflict between knetwork manager an the wireless lan assistant?
<NickPresta> mneptok, this appears for both eth2 and eth3: "iface eth2/3 inet static". eth2/3 are not mentioned anywhere else.
<Bdonohue> Hm... Dranas, have you installed network-manager?
<Bdonohue> It has a KDE part to it as well.
<Bdonohue> But it's the same base.
<Bdonohue> The one with the roaming.
<dranas> k network manager?
<Bdonohue> Probably.
<Bdonohue> I'm not sure, I'm back to Gnome again.
<dranas> yeah it installed itself
<Bdonohue> Okay.
<darkrift411> lol
<Bdonohue> What are you loling about?
<dranas> i ike music, if it wasnt for music, id probably break this computer
<banksey> Hey guys, I jus installed UnRAR from adept, But when I try and extract a file, It wont let me enter a password, Anyone know how to do this. Any help would be much approcated :)
<BrianDonohue> There we go.
<BrianDonohue> Better than BDonohue.
<dranas> i wish i wouldve waited a few weeks to buy my dell
<dwidmann> how lovely ...  plasterdust everywhere
<BrianDonohue> WOOOSHHHHH, that's all it'll take to make a bigger mess.
* BrianDonohue blows on dwidmann's dust.
<dwidmann> BrianDonohue: oh, I get to continue on what I started tomorrow, so yeah, it'll be a bigger mess for sure
<dwidmann> Pretty much the entire upstairs less my brothers bedroom is covered now, times like this that I wish I had a laptop ... then i wouldn't be in this room right now
<BrianDonohue> That's why I bought mine.
<dranas> on klaptop wtf does ondemand mean?
<BrianDonohue> So far it's been the ideal linux laptop, other than the silly CD + Wireless bug.
<BrianDonohue> Hm, not sure, dranas.
<BrianDonohue> Guess I shouldn't answer.
<dwidmann> course, the discouraging factor is that I have to get a wireless router to make this theory work :(
<hitmanWilly> ok, i've forgotten all my wireless cmd line stuff...not good :(
<dranas> oi
<BrianDonohue> Lol, it's still fresh in my mind.
<BrianDonohue> What's the problem again?
<dranas> sudo ifconfig wla0 up doesnt work either
<dranas> my wireless lan connection
<dranas> it sees the deivce
<dranas> it sees the netowkr
<stdin> iwconfig for setting access point etc.
<BrianDonohue> Uhm...
<BrianDonohue> run this
<BrianDonohue> sudo dhclient
<dranas> but stops at 28% at the config stage
<BrianDonohue> That always seems to associate for me.
<BrianDonohue> It probably can't grab an IP.
<intelikey> anyone?   "ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/root is mounted."    (full startup text @ http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37562 )
<BrianDonohue> anyone what?
<dranas> didnt work
<BrianDonohue> What the heck are you trying to do?
<BrianDonohue> Not you, dranas.
<BrianDonohue> Lol.
<BrianDonohue> Hmm, that's a weird problem.
<BrianDonohue> Are you using native drivers or ndiswrapper?
<dranas> ndiswrapper
<BrianDonohue> Oh.
<BrianDonohue> Shitty deal.
<BrianDonohue> I mean.
<BrianDonohue> Uh oh.
* BrianDonohue hopes for no kick.
<dranas> should i just do a clean install of ndis?
<stdin> intelikey: maybe it was trying to check /proc/mounts to see if /dev/root is mounted but /proc wasn't mounted yet?
<BrianDonohue> Hm yeah...
<BrianDonohue> Well, you know what you could try?
<dranas> wat
<BrianDonohue> It's proprietary but it works.
<jhutchins> dranas: Try eliminating the GUI and do it all from console.
<BrianDonohue> Driverloader.
<dranas> ive tried
<intelikey> stdin but what was doing it ?
<dranas> drverload?
<BrianDonohue> And if it works, then you know that ndiswrapper will work.
<dranas> i tired cmd line
<jhutchins> ndiswrapper broke for me on the last upgrade.
<BrianDonohue> If it doesn't, then something else is messed.
<BrianDonohue> Also, make sure you compile ndiswrapper from source.
<dranas> wtf is driver loader?
<jhutchins> I ended up with a new NIC (and a new distro).
<BrianDonohue> It's by Lucent.
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<dranas> lemme try fresh install of ndis
<BrianDonohue> I had to use it a while back when I was too noob to figure out how to use the broadcom fwcutter crap.
<stdin> intelikey: looks like maybe it's part of e2fsck
<BrianDonohue> Dranas: Compile it from source.
<dranas> maybe fiesty installed its messed upversion
<dranas> i will
<BrianDonohue> Uninstall the packages and use the source version.
<BrianDonohue> Okay.
<stdin> intelikey: as it's appears right before the fsck messages
<jhutchins> dranas: some of the chipsets have two "firmware" files, a "driver loader" and the actual firmware.  Each one has to be loaded by ndiswrapper.  If ndiswrapper sticks at the first one, it won't work.  That's what happened to me.
<intelikey> stdin why would e2fsck be ran from the initrd.img ?
<dranas> ive had to do that like 3 times i remember it
<intelikey> stdin err yes wait let me look at something.
<jhutchins> ndiswrapper is a bit of a mess right now, last I looked the primary source for the firmware files was offline, and the new kernel stuff didn't want to work with the older firmware files.
<BrianDonohue> dranas: http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/
<BrianDonohue> That's a last ditch.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: i think its set up that way to do a quick eroor check prior to mounting +rw
<BrianDonohue> They give you a 30 day trial, but if it works there it'll work in ndis.
<dsmith_> Question: Does xmms play mp3s by default?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i set it up.
<jhutchins> dsmith_: You need the w32codecs.
<stdin> dsmith_: nothing plays mp3s by default
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: ok, nm :)
<dranas> the hell
<BrianDonohue> dsmith_: No you don't.
<BrianDonohue> It works out of the box.
<dranas> if i remove ndis 109 mbs will be freed up
<dsmith_> the codecs are installed it says
<jhutchins> stdin: mplayer will, there's another one that has it's own dmuxers independent of the codecs.
<BrianDonohue> It should just play them. mplayer will and so will xmms
<hitmanWilly> vlc i think...
<stdin> jhutchins: yeah, I started thinking about it after i hit enter :p
<BrianDonohue> That's what I used to do when I had the old Ubuntu's and wanted songs was just installed xmms.
<jhutchins> dsmith_: 32 or 64b?
<intelikey> as best i can tell modules.sh is throwing the message.
<dsmith_> 32
<BrianDonohue> dranas: Did you get that link in case?
<dsmith_> I get this xmms message
<jhutchins> !mpe | dsmith_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> !mp3 | dsmith_
<intelikey> let me add some debugginh and test it.
<ubotu> dsmith_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BrianDonohue> What's the error, dsmith_?
<marcus__> Hi. I have an interesting problem. Whenever I try to lauch some progs: beryl, sk, amarok, etc I have to us?ually launch them a second time to get them to start. Any idea why
<intelikey> brb
<BrianDonohue> marcus__ I had that problem too for a while, then it just magically disappeared.
<BrianDonohue> It seems to me that a lot in Linux is magic.
<jhutchins> marcus__: Is this an ubuntu install upgraded to kubuntu?
<dranas> what if i unblack list the natyive drivers?
<marcus__> jhutchins: no but i have ubuntu in a different partition.
<jhutchins> marcus__: Teh kubntu knoez! It sensez teh evil!
<marcus__> jhutchins: hehehe
<marcus__> The other thing is that kubuntu when it installed bogarted both my swap partitions.
<jhutchins> Swap should be universal in linux, most distros will use any swap they find automatically.
<dsmith_> BrianDonohue: It says "Please check that: YOur soundcard is configured properly and that you have the correct output plugin selected. NO tother program is blocking the sondcard" I fiddled with some settings and its not playinng
<marcus__> Okay, so that isnt unusual.
<BrianDonohue> Hm.
<BrianDonohue> Hold on.
<BrianDonohue> I don't even have XMMS instaleld.
<jhutchins> marcus__: Try starting the programs from a console, see what they do.
<dsmith_> amarok wont start either for some strange reason
<BrianDonohue> What version of ubuntu are you using anyway?
<marcus__> jhutchins: okay sec
<dsmith_> Fiesty
<marcus__> jhutchins: came up fine in konsole. Hmmm stranger and stranger
<BrianDonohue> I mean't marcus__
<BrianDonohue> Haha\
<marcus__> BrianDonohue: 7.04 on both
<BrianDafk> Oh.
<jhutchins> marcus__: Hrm.  menu problems are a b10tch.
<BrianDafk> Uhm... Yeah, let jhutchins help, I've got a phone call.
<marcus__> jhutchins: Wonder if I should just rebuild the menu?
<jhutchins> Um, I'm actually just passing through...  I'll drop back in if I think of anything.
<jhutchins> marcus__: couldn't hurt.
<marcus__> jhutchins: Thanks.
<michaelmcgee> can someone help me with a ndiswrapper problem for kubuntu x64 (modprobe issue)
<intelikey> ok.   that error is from this command.   "/sbin/e2fsck -p /dev/root"
<BrianD-AFK> What's wrong michaelmcgee?
<intelikey> you were correct.  about the source.  now  what does "ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/root is mounted."  mean ?   is it looking for ext2fs_check_if_mount  or is that a system call in the e2fsck command ?
<intelikey> @ stdin
<michaelmcgee> brian- i try to install netgear wg311v3 on kubuntu x64 with ndiswrapper and it works up to the point where it says hardware present but when i run the command modprobe ndiswrapper nothing happens(i mean that cant enter commands after it)
<michaelmcgee> the next  blah blah#   line doesnt show up
* stdin slaps on his "I'm not an expert, but..." cap
<intelikey> but cap ?
<stdin> intelikey: i would say that it's the call that's failed
<intelikey> you don't have a file by that name do you ?
<intelikey> ext2fs_check_if_mount
<stdin> nope
<dsmith_> wtf sound is working now from shoutcast via streamtuner... damn Tux magic heh
<stdin> intelikey: I still think that it was probably looking in /proc for 'mounts' and /proc wasn't mounted yet
<intelikey> ok then... hmmm.   i'll try mounting /proc prior to that stage and see what it yelds
<dsmith_> I did have citrix client open from work
<intelikey> what's the command line for mounting proc ?
<intelikey> mount none /proc -t proc  ?
<michaelmcgee> can someone help me with a ndiswrapper problem in kubuntu x64 (modprobe issue)
<stdin> intelikey: mount proc /proc -t proc
<intelikey> yeah just tested  none works as well
<Dr_willis> i recall that mounting proc stuff from the GENTOO install docs. :)
<Dr_willis> and /dev
<Dr_willis> right befor ya chrooted to the dir to root to  things   :) Old-skool!
<intelikey> yeah mount /dev/null /proc -t proc   works too
<dwidmann> Failing to remember that you could have always just added it to the fstab and ran mount -a of course. (yeah yeah, I tak the lazy way out sometimes ...)
<intelikey> dwidmann not in a startup script that is about to fsck /  you don't want to mount -a
<dwidmann> intelikey: hehe, yeah, probably not.
<intelikey> back in a few.  testing now.
<dranas> yay it works
<dranas> i reinstalled ndsi and now its all good
<michaelmcgee> i need help with ndiswrapper        modprobe
<rathel> How would I make a script to backup a folder into an archive, and I run it every so often and it only Overwrites the changed files in the archive? Would tar cjf --backup=simple do the job?
<intelikey> ok that cleared that up.   now the only anomily is in the initrd.img  and i don't know if i want to tackel that or not....
<intelikey>  end result   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37563
<intelikey> rathel no. that would overwrite the whole file
<intelikey> rathel but tar does have an incrimental switch
<rathel> intelikey: Okay.. I guess I could go that way, I was hoping you could just sync it like you can do with RAR.
<intelikey> !info kitchensync
<ubotu> kitchensync: Synchronization framework. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 823 kB, installed size 2468 kB
<wolferine> so each time I edit a file with nano, not as sudo, i get 'Error reading /home/user/.nano_history: Permission denied', why is nano setup that way?
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  just remove the file then?
<wolferine> remove it?
<stdin> wolferine: just chown it
<wolferine> i can fix it
<wolferine> im asking why its that way
<stdin> wolferine: sudo chown $(whoami) ~/.nano_history
<wolferine> good god
<stdin> not sure why exactly
<Dr_willis> I dont use nano.   file a bug report perhaps.
<stdin> maybe if you run nano as root the 1st time it creates the file as root
<Dr_willis> see who owns the file.  see if its a owner issue. or a permission issue.
<wolferine> yeah
<wolferine> could be that
<stdin> permissions should be "-rw-------" (600) and owned by the user
<wolferine> yeah
<wolferine> it is
<roni_> hey
<intelikey> wolferine short answer to your Q, because you probably did something like sudo sh  and ran nano one time.   it's a permissions error
<Slyron> yo
<wolferine> yeah
<wolferine> so what stdin said
<wolferine> which makes sense
<intelikey> wolferine so to avoid such  don't     sudo *sh    or   sudo su    but rather use   sudo -i  or  sudo su -    which will put you in full "root" environment including home dir.
<wolferine> sudo -i?
<wolferine> havent used that before
<stdin> man sudo <- learn something new :)
<wolferine> alwready on it :)
<wolferine> you wraskely wabbit
<intelikey> </fud>
<wolferine> so sudo su - does cd ~ too?
<intelikey> su -     is good.
* intelikey actually uses su - in his login process
<wolferine> so sudo will cd ~ into /home/user?
<wolferine> i mean sudo su
<intelikey> test it
<wolferine> i think I just might :P
<wolferine> but your distracting me from bash scripting :P
<intelikey> but just   sudo su  will not  do any 'cd'  and that's the major point.
<fyrmedic> Is there a good way to use the live cd to recover and backup a windoze partition before I wipe it out with a clean install of kubuntu
<intelikey> wolferine you bash'n ?
<wolferine> learning
<intelikey> fyrmedic depending on the type of backup you have in mind.   several options are at your disposal
<intelikey> wolferine i'm sure you already knew about the  pwd  command too.
<wolferine> of course
<fyrmedic> intelikey; I want to mount the ntfs drive, backup documents and files that were created in XP to CD then install kubuntu instead of windows.
<intelikey> fyrmedic that should be about a point and click manuvior
<Sly_Ronin> hello?
<intelikey> roni
<Sly_Ronin> intelikey?
<fyrmedic> intelikey; even using the live cd?
<intelikey> fyrmedic errrr only one cd drive ?
<fyrmedic> inelikey; yeah
<intelikey> eeeek
<fyrmedic> yeah
<intelikey> well not so simple then.
<Sly_Ronin> linux probs?
<fyrmedic> intelikey: what about networking the backup? that should be even easier
<intelikey> fyrmedic easiest way would be boot that other os and backup your stuffff
<Sly_Ronin> do you guys know where I can find a solid listing of IRC channels?
<Sly_Ronin> about any and all shit
<intelikey> fyrmedic yeah network would be pretty easy
<intelikey> Sly_Ronin /list   but i don't think you want that
<fyrmedic> intelikey; that other os crashed. hence the backup before switching to the right os
<OrgulloKmoore> how can I change the screen resolution? It seems like it should be easy, but I don't figure it out. Everything's tiny
<stdin> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> fyrmedic yeah konqueror should make backing up on a network simple if you have an nfs place to put them
<intelikey> stdin what would you sujest for the net backup from a live CD  ?
<stdin> my preference is to use ssh, but that's mostly linux-to-linux
<OrgulloKmoore> stdin> there is no fun GUI way to do it? (In Windows you right click the desktop and move the little slider over)
<BrianDonohue> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<stdin> OrgulloKmoore: you never used fish:// ?
<OrgulloKmoore> stdin> I have, but I don't know what that has to do with screen resolution...
<intelikey> yeah rsync no doubt.
<stdin> OrgulloKmoore: oh, the screen res :p
<stdin> OrgulloKmoore: System Settings -> Display
<fyrmedic> thanks guys I'll play with it for awhile.
<OrgulloKmoore> stdin> that doesn't exist for me..there is no display option there
<stdin> OrgulloKmoore: monitor & display ?
<OrgulloKmoore> About me, regional and language, accessibility, default application, appearance, desktop, splash screen, window behavior, notifications, date and time, keyboard and mouse, sound system, printers, network settings, sharing, bluetooth
<stdin> that dapper then?
<intelikey> even dapper has a way to change rez in the kmenu
<OrgulloKmoore> stdin> it used to be...but I recently updated in a very ghetto way and now everything's messed up
<stdin> system settings changed a bit from dapper -> edgy -> feisty
<OrgulloKmoore> upgraded*
<intelikey> and the upgrade may have not brought in all the newer "stuff"
<OrgulloKmoore> is there a way to reinstall the control center or whatever it's called?
<OrgulloKmoore> or bring in more new stuff...
<intelikey> you can reinstall any package that dpkg has installed
<stdin> OrgulloKmoore: tye in kcontrol -> Peripherals -> Monitor & Display
<Nuked> how do I get kde programs to show up properly in other wm's (themewise)
<michaelmcgee> can anybody help me with kubuntu x64 ndiswrapper?
<intelikey> but i would sujest remove and reinstall kubuntu-desktop  should pull in all the newities
<OrgulloKmoore> stdin> nope, there is no "Monitor and Display"
<Nuked> any Ideas?
<intelikey> Nuked which other wm ?     not that i'll be able to help...
<OrgulloKmoore> hmm...so nothing?
<OrgulloKmoore> lol...we have more problems than solutions
<Nuked> something like enlightenment dr 17 or fvwm-crystal
<intelikey> <intelikey> but i would sujest... @ OrgulloKmoore
<Nuked> pretty much all programs work
<OrgulloKmoore> oh, ok, gotcha, intelikey
<Nuked> qt apps just dont show up themed
<OrgulloKmoore> yeah, that makes sense, cuz I installed and upgraded ubuntu-desktop last time
<intelikey> Nuked hmm   idk.   i use blackbox some and never noticed anything odd about qt apps.
<intelikey> </shrugs>   (and goes off to fight dragons or something)
<OrgulloKmoore> intelikey> that worked :)
<OrgulloKmoore> now...how can I get more keyboard layouts?
<OrgulloKmoore> before I had them, but now for some reason I only have American and British English available
<OrgulloKmoore> (and I want Latin American Spanish and Quebec French)
<intelikey> apt-cache search language-pack-kde | less
<OrgulloKmoore> intelikey> those seem to be translations of the documentation and whatnot rather than the actual keyboard layout, no?
<OrgulloKmoore> I want to be able to type jalapeno, pinata, and resume correctly, for example
<Kprofthreat> Can I get someone's assistance? I'm having a sound issue with Kubuntu 7.04 Everything on ALSA, checked alsamixer, speakers ARE plugged in, don't ask, and I even tried compiling a new driver. I AM using an audigy soundcard. Any suggestions?
<intelikey> OrgulloKmoore ummm i think they will pull in the others as deps     but not sure
<OrgulloKmoore> mm...they don't
<OrgulloKmoore> before I had a long list of layouts to choose from...
<OrgulloKmoore> it's strange
<intelikey> OrgulloKmoore not strange. just change.   locales   search locales
<intelikey> !sound | Kprofthreat if it is worth anything there is a wiki page...
<ubotu> Kprofthreat if it is worth anything there is a wiki page...: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rathel> How do I run nice without sudoing?
<savetheWorld> run it only on procs you own.
<rathel> So I have to sudo when running it with wine than?
<stdin> why are you running wine with sudo then?
<rathel> I'm not.
<stdin> then you don't need sudo to set a new level for wine
<rathel> Than I think I'm doing it wrong..
<dranas> hey i got a question im trying to install xmame
<dranas> after i do sudo make
<dranas> then do sudo make install this is what i get
<dranas> Installing binaries under /usr/local/bin...
<dranas> /usr/bin/install -d -o root -g bin -m  755 /usr/local/bin
<dranas> /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g bin -m  555 xmame.x11 /usr/local/bin
<dranas> /usr/bin/install: cannot stat `xmame.x11': No such file or directory
<dranas> make: *** [doinstall]  Error 1
<stdin> dranas: xmame is in the repos
<dranas> when  i install it from the repo i cant seem to get it to open
<rathel> I keep getting Permission denied, what am I doing wrong?
<dranas> ok so how am i supposed to run xmame then?
<rathel> nice -n -15 wxvlc comes back with "Permission Denied" what am I doing wrong?
<intelikey> rathel too high nice value ?
<intelikey> users can only go to -10  no ?
<rathel> intelikey: I don't know, every other value I try I get the same result.
<Rictoo_> how would I see how many files are in a folder
<intelikey> errr and try vlc
<Rictoo_> and how would I see the size of a folder? (all from shell)
<intelikey> Rictoo_ ls | wc -l
<intelikey> size  du
<Rictoo_> thanks intelikey
<rathel> What do you mean "and try vlc"?
<intelikey> rathel in place of wxvlc
<Rictoo_> intelikey: size du doesn't work
<Rictoo_> :\
<dranas> how do i use xmame?
<Rictoo_> size: 'du': No such file
<rathel> intelikey: aw same result.
<Rictoo_> I want to check the size of a FOLDER
<linuksoid> hi all
<intelikey> for size use:  du
<marcus__> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37566
<intelikey> [ "some test" ]     <<< is  a ligitimate test   heh oh well....
<intelikey> i would have thought it would fail
<stdin> intelikey: I think that's the same as [ -n "some test" ] 
<DaSkreech> Is there a way to get notified in KDE if someone starts shutting down the machine ?
<Ash-Fox> Gah, I need to get a bug tracker for my personal projects
<intelikey> strike seven
<intelikey> so anybody know how to read the RTC ?
<intelikey> real time clock
<DaSkreech> Ash-Fox: Install bugzilla
<DaSkreech> Not that hard
<stdin> intelikey: hwclock
<intelikey> stdin is --utc and --localtime  the same thing ?
<stdin> intelikey: no
<intelikey> ah wait.  localtime is the utc  and utc is the local time    how convoluted can you get...
<stdin> localtime will be + or - UTC
<intelikey> nope.
<intelikey> localtime is the utc
<intelikey> but --utc (which i had be trying to get real utc 'the RTC actual time)  the converted local time.
<stdin> UTC = Coordinated Universal Time
<intelikey> not correct.
<intelikey> i'll paste bin it
<stdin> well, it's supposed to be
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37567
<intelikey> and i'm not in the utc time zone.
<stdin> unless the system thinks that the clock is set to local time zone but is actually set to utc
<intelikey> as you see the --localtime switch will display what ever the RTC actually says  and then  --utc is the localtime
<stdin> yeah, that just makes tons of sense tho :p
<intelikey> stdin :)
<intelikey> well i did tzconfig and use the correct settings for my locale
<intelikey> date  displays correctly
<stdin> well just remember now, that up is down and left is right. and you'll be set :)
<intelikey> right   lol
<intelikey> i mean left
<stdin> yep :)
<intelikey> there was this file /etc/adjtime   did it have anything to do with that ?
<intelikey> cause it kept messing up the RTC
<stdin> don't know enough about it to say
<stdin> but it could do
<intelikey> i could have everything setup and syncronized   then run an update on the clock and it would set the RTC to unreasonable times...
<FarrisG> Can anyone explain to me how to set it up so that I don't have to type my password to use knetworkmanager everytime I login?
<intelikey> not even the same :mm   i mean unreasonable    like 4hours 33 minutes off  and just kept getting worse.   so i   ln -s /dev/null /etc/adjtime   and now the RTC stays set correctly
<DaSkreech> FarrisG: Does it ask you to use KDEwallet?
<intelikey> FarrisG you can edit /etc/sudoers   (use visudo)  and give your self NOPASSWD permission on that command.
<DaSkreech> FarrisG: Wireless?
<FarrisG> DaSkreech: It asked me about the wallet the first time, but not ever again.
<FarrisG> intelikey: No thanks :)
<stdin> intelikey: i think it uses kwallet to store the encryption key (wep/wpa*)
<FarrisG> DaSkreech: Yes, wireless. And wep, not wpa
<intelikey> a line something like this.    yourname ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/knetworkmanager*
<DaSkreech> FarrisG: If you use a empty password for kwallet then it won't prompt you for the key again
<intelikey> stdin not kdesu asking ?
<intelikey> i missed that.
<stdin> intelikey: no, kwallet, just checked
<FarrisG> DaSkreech: Thanks, I'll do that for now. But is there anyway to just not use kwallet for it? I actually like to use kwallet for other things, and it's sort of useless without a password
<DaSkreech> FarrisG: sure put in a password if you lilke
<stdin> FarrisG: don't use knetworkmanager and it won't use kwallet
<DaSkreech> FarrisG: it will ask you for the password everytime you jump on the wireless
<stdin> FarrisG: you can put the settings in to the network part of system settings (if you don't use other access points much)
<DaSkreech> Anyone uses Digikam?
<intelikey> i use killall too much for it to not be installed,  what package provides it ?
<intelikey> psmisc ?
<DaSkreech> !find killall
<ubotu> File killall found in kde4sdk, kdesdk-scripts, librapi2-tools, psmisc, util-vserver (and 2 others)
<stdin> intelikey: probably sysvutils
<DaSkreech> !info psmisc
<ubotu> psmisc: Utilities that use the proc filesystem. In component main, is standard. Version 22.3-1build1 (feisty), package size 50 kB, installed size 456 kB
<stdin> intelikey: opps, that's killall5, not killall
<intelikey> procps ?
<stdin> psmisc has killall, procps has pgrep and pkill
<intelikey> k psmisc it is
<intelikey> ty
<stdin> procps has ps too
<intelikey> hmmmm well i have ps  but not killall
<intelikey> have kill and killall5
<stdin> psmisc is what you want then
<intelikey> yeah fuser and killall   that's it.
<intelikey> pstree    :)
<intelikey> hmmmm in dash there is no $UID
<stdin> hmm, what's /usr/bin/oldfusr ?
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> symlink ?
<qiqi> teliarpok tammarnerk KDE?
<stdin> there's /bin/fuser and /usr/bin/oldfuser in psmisc
<intelikey> let me look in the dapper package
<intelikey> well it sure is...    idk what that is
<underdog5004> oh man, the more time I spend learning about linux, the more I love it!
<intelikey> i didn't see anything in the change log about it either
<intelikey> matthew  :)
<underdog5004> yes?
<intelikey> what's got you so excited ?
<underdog5004> lol, rdiff-backup, ssh-login-with-keys, and scripting
<underdog5004> I love it!
<intelikey> oh all the normal stuff     yeah....
<underdog5004> ooooh...there goes my noobie pride, he he he
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> sorry
<underdog5004> oh...and I'm surprised you remembered my name...haven't been on in a month or so...
<underdog5004> lol
<intelikey> well i should confess.    "bx"
<underdog5004> bx
<underdog5004> bx?
<intelikey> -:- underdog5004 [n=matthew@adsl-76-236-67-32.dsl.pltn13.sbcglobal.net]  has joined #kubuntu  your join/part messages are in the same window that you talk in.  in bx  "bitchx"
<stdin> same in konversation
<intelikey> i didn't have to remember.
<underdog5004> huh
<stdin> but I know your last name too ;)
<intelikey> Matthew Wennerholm  <<< that one ?
<underdog5004> yeah...
<underdog5004> that one
<underdog5004> bet you don't know my sisters name!
<intelikey> you don't have a sister !
<underdog5004> whoa...
<underdog5004> actually, I have 3...
<underdog5004> so...on to other things...
<intelikey> oh well    i tried.
<stdin> yes, you don't have 'a' sister, you have 3 :)
<underdog5004> oooh, you're good..
<stdin> hehe
<underdog5004> so, what's up w/ you guys? Any new developments?
<underdog5004> seems pretty slow tonight, huh?
<intelikey> yeah.   just kicking around some code actueally
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37568
<intelikey> converted it to full posix compliance
<underdog5004> *examines code with practiced eye*
<underdog5004> is there a way to limit bandwidth with scp transfers?
<rayman> i dont know
<stdin> not with scp itself  afaik
<intelikey> if you called that "do_nothing" for example: do_nothing 02 12
<intelikey> operador: do_nothing 1 64
<underdog5004> stdin, another method, perhaps?
<intelikey> or:
<stdin> underdog5004: there is software you can install to limit your banwidth usage, but it's not exactly a 5min job
<intelikey> traffic shappers
* stdin finished updating his konvi script http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/TinyURL?content=60418
<underdog5004> yeah...I was hoping for some kind of flag...you know... scp... -u 200 -d 500, but oh well
<stdin> (which is in the SVN version of konversation now )
<underdog5004> that would be so nice...when I do big transfers from my server to desktop or vice versa, my desktop _really_ slows down
<underdog5004> intelikey, call me ignorant, but what does that code do?
<stdin> underdog5004: there is the simple file sharing applet for kde, that lets you limit bandwidth
<underdog5004> oooh, that sounds promising
<stdin> "public file server"
<underdog5004> ftp?
<underdog5004> or sftp?
<stdin> it's just a simple http server
<intelikey> oh timyurl  heh i moded that to a shell script for the command line  :)
<stdin> lets you share a folder over http
<underdog5004> stdin, gotcha
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37569
<ksivaji> hi stdin
<underdog5004> *examines code with practiced eye*
<[Al] chemist_ex> is it very easy to get compiz runnin on kubuntu feisty?
<ksivaji> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<underdog5004> [Al] chemist_ex, hmm, I don't know...beryl and compiz merging seems to say to me "just wait for the dust to settle"
<stdin> intelikey: you should probably get rid of the other dcop part too :p
<stdin> hey ksivaji
<stdin> [Al] chemist_ex: it's easier to get beryl working
<[Al] chemist_ex> yeah I figured.  Compiz Fusion looks pretty cool.
<[Al] chemist_ex> I had it workin', but I hate gnome and beryl always crashed after awhile in kde.
<stdin> intelikey: and the "PORT=$1 ; SERVER=$2 ; TARGET=$3" part
<intelikey> stdin yeah  but it works as is.  http://tinyurl.com/yochmu
<intelikey> that's proof ^
<stdin> intelikey: http://tinyurl.com/2lmn3b
<stdin> mine too ^ :)
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> I want to be able to put a message in there too tho, like "name: some message TinyURL"
<stdin> still working on that part
<underdog5004> anyone have any problems with kubuntu ?
<intelikey> preceed the $(    like  "Title: $var $(curl...
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> it won't make me coffee
<underdog5004> mine makes coffee, but no cream or sugar...
<intelikey> underdog5004 yes. i have lots of problems with it.    too much automatic crap.
<dale> Hello
<underdog5004> intelikey, lemme guess, you're a gentoo man?
<intelikey> underdog5004 no.
<intelikey> stdin http://tinyurl.com/2q4jtq
<underdog5004> oh, ok, what's you're linux of choice?
<Daisuke_Ido> linux?
<Daisuke_Ido> hah!
<Daisuke_Ido> this is a plan 9 man
<intelikey> :)
<underdog5004> whoa...you're using plan 9?
<intelikey> glenna ?
<underdog5004> I read a bit about it...everything is a...filesystem?
<underdog5004> right?
<stdin> intelikey: it needs to work with dcop and has to be backward compatible too, as in, it has to work as "/tinyurl URL" and "/tinyurl URL name"
<stdin> underdog5004: no, everthing is a file
<intelikey> stdin doesn't need dcop for command line use
<stdin> intelikey: no, but does need it to work (well) with konvi
<underdog5004> isn't it the same in linux?
<stdin> underdog5004: filesystem != file
<underdog5004> no, I know
<underdog5004> *sigh* now I sound ignorant/arrogant, not a good combo
<intelikey> stdin yes     we are shooting different geese
* underdog5004 zips his lip
<stdin> intelikey: it's only because 1) it's what I use :) and 2) it's going to be in the next konvi release too
<intelikey> oh my you have ran my timmer up to 142 minutes now.
<stdin> underdog5004: btw :) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system
<intelikey> if i go over 170 minutes this week i'll remove the web browser
<underdog5004> lol, I'm reading the article on Plan 9 now
<stdin> Uptime: 4 days, 22 hours and 22 minutes
<underdog5004> I know the difference between files and the filesystem.
<intelikey> underdog5004 i dont actually use plan 9   i have before,  but not in a while.
<stdin> (on a laptop)
<underdog5004> seems hard to use at home, as it's a distributed OS...but if you've got a few computers at home...
<intelikey> my web browser has ran 142 minutes in the last 4 days.
<intelikey> but that's more than X
<stdin> what browser you using?
<intelikey> elinks
<stdin> ooh, my favourite (non X) browser
<intelikey> and i forget to close it...
<intelikey> go off and chat and do other things while it stairs at a pastebin....
<stdin> just make a cron job "killall elinks" to run every 5 mins :p
<intelikey> and it would go off just as the page loads about half the time....
<stdin> ok, 10 mins
<intelikey> that still wouldn't keep it from killing it 10 seconds after i open it.
<intelikey> a warper would be better than a cron job
<stdin> or just Ctrl-Z before you switch to another term
<intelikey> stdin maybe you know an easy way to do what i was testing earlier,   howto run something in the background or another tty and use it's exit code in the forground  while the script does other things ???
<stdin> hmm, I've never needed to do that
<stdin> and, therefore, have no clue
<stdin> I don't even know if that's possible
<intelikey> intelikey:    openvt { cmd1 && blah || blah2 ; } ;cmd2
<intelikey> intelikey:    openvt { cmd1 && blah || blah2 ; } ;cmd2
<intelikey> nick completion....
<intelikey> like:
<intelikey> but that syntax errors      i'm not sure why
<stdin> should you have that ; before } ?
<intelikey> i think it has to be there...  i'll test it a little and get back to you
<intelikey> that or newline
<stdin> it'll be difficult to get an exit code from an proc in another tty (not so sure about a bg'd proc), as it's ran in another shell
<underdog5004> good night
<Zero1328> I was thinking of installing Kubuntu along with XP after I format my hard drive in the near future, but now I'm not so sure on it.. could someone give me advice on what to do?
<Zero1328> The main issue is that I have a fair number of PC games so I'd either have to have XP or Wine..
<ksivaji> Zero1328 what is u r problem
<ksivaji> you want dual boot
<Zero1328> whether to change to a dual-boot Kubuntu/XP or just stick to XP..
<intelikey> just stick to xp
<ksivaji> Zero1328 that is upto you
<intelikey> but read the EULA first
<ksivaji> hi  epimeth
<Zero1328> yeah, obviously it's up to me. I'm trying to get advice on what to pick
<epimeth> hi ksivaji, intelikey
<intelikey> epimeth shalom
<ksivaji> Zero1328 i will suggest u to have dual boot
<epimeth> shalom, shalom
<intelikey> Zero1328 just stick to xp    but read the EULA first   all od it.
<ksivaji> Zero1328 because if xp got failed means linux will help you ? right
<intelikey> s/od/of/
<ksivaji> intelikey is there anyone who read EULA ?
<Zero1328> ok, neither of you are really helping much
<intelikey> i did.  and quit using M$
<intelikey> ksivaji figured if that's what it took for me to see the light.....
<ksivaji> Zero1328 what else you need ?
<se7en> somebody know how to get nv or even nvidia driver working on the new 8600m gt (acer aspire 5920)
<ksivaji> intelikey i am poor in English  so use easy words ok
<Zero1328> I'm just trying to figure out the better choice and you're saying opposing things
<intelikey> ksivaji ok.
<ksivaji> Zero1328 each one will have diff opinion right
<ksivaji> Zero1328 i feel comfortable with dual boot that is why i told you
<intelikey> se7en is the hardware supported ?
<intelikey> !nv | se7en
<ubotu> se7en: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<grul> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<grul> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<se7en> intelikey: i guess not because i can only use vesa driver
<se7en> as soon as i change to nv i get a black screen
<intelikey> se7en hmmm  well my nvidia card is not supported with propritary drivers  but it will work with the nv driver
<se7en> its the santa rosa chipset so i guess i have to wait
<intelikey> se7en make sure that a sane modeline is used   sometimes i have trubble switching from vesa to other drivers without configuring the xorg.conf correctly for the monitor
<intelikey> not all monitors support the same things...  and it can cause 'oops's
<intelikey> doesn't often.  but can.
<se7en> ok i will try but i have done that a couple of times befor on other computers and it worked
<intelikey> yeah it's just a thought.
<intelikey> even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then
<se7en> thanks anyway :)
<intelikey> :)
<dranas> ellos
<intelikey>  0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9
<dranas> hmmm?
<dranas> anyone on?
<intelikey> pretty quiet this hour.
<dranas> hey
<Zero1328> Well it's very early morning in the USA, if I assume the majority originate there
<dranas> i got a question, maybe you can figure it out
<intelikey> maybe
<dranas> i installed xmame from the repos, but, how do i get it to work?
<intelikey> man xmame    ?
<dranas> yes xmame
<intelikey> no, did you read the documentation     man xmame
<dranas> where do i find it?
<dranas> or better yet, does kxmame work?
<intelikey> you type that commeand     man xmame
<intelikey> command
<intelikey> i've never messed with either of them.
<dranas> ok what exactly is a front end
<Zero1328> hey ksivaji, you dual boot, right? how are your partitions set out?
<intelikey> but the man pages are always a good start
<dranas> something like a gui for something right?
<nullkuhl>  guys.. any one know how to install btsco for bluetooth headset conne ?
<dranas> cause kxmame is a front end for xmame, but everytime i go to install it it makes me uninstall xmame
<ksivaji> Zero1328 yes
<ksivaji> Zero1328 i installed windwos first
<intelikey> dranas a frontend would be an application that uses 'blah' as it's backend   that is to say   that app1 is started and calls app2 to do actual work and then displays the result in app1      app1 being a frontend and app2 being a backend
<nullkuhl>  guys.. any one know how to install btsco for bluetooth headset conne ?
<dranas> ok so kxmame would need xmame to work correct?
<intelikey> yep
<dranas> well everytime i go to install kxmame from the repos it makes me uninstall xmame
<dranas> and vice versa
<dranas> and im like ahhhh
<intelikey> dranas then kxmame is not a frontend for xmame  and they then are conflicting packages
<ksivaji> Zero1328 the i installed  kubuntu there is a option which will allow u to resize the existing ntfs or fat partition and create one ext3 partition ok
<dranas> but it says its a front end for it
<dranas> and it actually looks for it to run
<intelikey> dranas then it's a broken package.   and you should file a bug on it
<dranas> but which one is broken do you think?
<dranas> both?
<intelikey> dranas probably both
<stdin> xmame-x isn't the backend, it the frontend
<dranas> ummm
<dranas> ok its the front end eh?
<dranas> A KDE frontend for xmame/xmess emulator. Based on gxmame plus many new features:
<dranas> thats what kxmame is
<stdin> xmame-x and kxmame are both frontends
<dranas> then.....blarg
<stdin> xmame-sdl is the backend i think
<dranas> oi
<intelikey> if they both require removal of the other, and one is a frontend to the other; then i'd have to say both packages were broken.   (logic test)
<stdin> xmame isn't a package, it's a progect name
<stdin> it's just bad naming and descriptions
<intelikey> stdin and that was without the -x  on xmame  if that even exists...   so don't call me on the information i had.
<stdin> !info xmame
<ubotu> Package xmame does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dranas> ok so, then....omg
<intelikey> ah the nomanclature of GNU/linux
<dranas> this is makin my  head hurt lol
<stdin> !info xmame-x
<ubotu> xmame-x: X binaries for the Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.106-1 (feisty), package size 10241 kB, installed size 37724 kB
<stdin> !info xmame-sdl
<ubotu> xmame-sdl: SDL binaries for the Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.106-1 (feisty), package size 10180 kB, installed size 37524 kB
<dranas> ok so what exactly do i need to use mame
<stdin> get kxmame for a kde GUI
<intelikey> and you'll need some mames
<intelikey> :)
<dranas> lol
<dranas> ok
<dranas> ok i get kxmame
<dranas> ok its gotten
<stdin> or get xmess :)
<dranas> BLAHHH
<stdin> !info xmess-x
<ubotu> xmess-x: X binaries for the Multi Emulator Super System. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.106-1 (feisty), package size 3936 kB, installed size 13776 kB
<dranas> >.>
<intelikey> !info xmame-svga
<ubotu> xmame-svga: SVGALIB binaries for the Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.106-1 (feisty), package size 10183 kB, installed size 37536 kB
<stdin> both are mostly the same, and kxmame works with both
<intelikey> stdin i could use that in the console ^
<dranas> ok should i uninstall xmame?
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, sdl only works on X
<dranas> ok ima delete xmame
<intelikey> yeah but svga works in the console
<stdin> dranas: just install kxmame, it will (un)install everything it needs
<stdin> intelikey: exactly
<stdin> intelikey: then find some good dos games to play :P
<dranas> i got roms
<dranas> from my old windows pc
<intelikey> good dos games   isn't that an oximoron ?
<Ayabara> anyone using kubuntu and a dual monitor setup?
<stdin> it's like "stable windows applications"
<dranas> ummmm do you know where it installed xmess?
<intelikey> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<stdin> the sentence is just all wrong
<nullkuhl> guys pls help am tryin to modprobe the bluetooth headset module but failing :
<nullkuhl>  sudo modprobe snd-bt-sco
<nullkuhl> Password:
<nullkuhl> FATAL: Error inserting snd_bt_sco (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/ubuntu/misc/snd-bt-sco.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<intelikey> "fastest windows ever"     translation   M$ has pulled the biggest con job yet.
<dranas> lmao
<nullkuhl> HELLO
<stdin> if no one answers, no one knows
<stdin> nullkuhl: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<intelikey> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<intelikey> ah same
<nullkuhl> stdin: my problem is not with bluetooth its with the headset bluetooth
<nullkuhl> connecting
<dranas> grr
<dranas> grrrr
<wiilloow> kkeebbordd nnoott  ddoi  whaat  it sshouldd
<dranas> grar
<dranas> close a window
<dranas> lol
<stdin> nullkuhl: the page has links for gettings audio to work with it
<dranas> umm about roms
<dranas> should i take them outta their zip files and put them in something else?
* intelikey wonders if dranas has had his rabies shoots
<dranas> RAR
<nullkuhl> i saw it , the page is empty
<Ayabara> intelikey: was that for me? I have dual head working, but I have some problems with focus. When I move the mouse pointer over to the other monitor, I want to focus to move there as well. Also, when I exit some applications, the focus suddenly jumps to the other monitor...
<wiilloow> help  wwith  keeyybboaardd
<nullkuhl> i already know abt this guide u know
<dranas> pour more water on it
<dranas> should i convert my zipped from files to tar.bz?
<intelikey> Ayabara ah that i wouldn't know about.
<intelikey> sorry
<stdin> dranas: why?
<Ayabara> intelikey: too bad :-)
<dranas> Kxmame could not create a device option for the selected rom "tmnt.zip" for the system "ABC 80".
<dranas> This error is usually due to either this system doesn't need a rom (bios only mode), or the file is not a valid rom for this system, or it is in a format that kxmame or xmess doesn't understand.
<dranas> How would you like
<intelikey> but if you want to script it....
<intelikey> :)
<wiilloow> aannyy  onnee  geettinngg  tthesee  mmeessssaageess??
<dranas> yes
<dranas> how many windows do you got open?
<dranas> i had that happen to me before
<wiilloow> hhooww  ddoo  ii  ffiixx  tthhe  kkeeyyss!1
<dranas> it was typing in two windows at once
<dranas> close all your windows, or reboot
<dranas> that should fix it i think
<stdin> dranas: try extracting the zip file
<intelikey> wiilloow i've heard of mouse trails  but keyboard trailessssssss
<dranas> then i get a bunch of files, is that a good thing?
<stdin> dranas: I don't know, never ran xmame
<wiilloow> ttry  itt  itss  a  paainn
<intelikey> i can imagine.
<dranas> im using xmess
<dranas> i think
<Zero1328> hm, I think the last concern I have with installing kubuntu would be drivers, but I haven't looked for documentation on that yet
<intelikey> can you drop to a console and see if it's at the kernel level or the xorg level wiilloow
<dranas> tttrrrrryyyyyy rrrreeeboooottttiiinnnnnngggg
<wiilloow> i tried  tthe  key  bboaard setings  to  ssttopp  the  keey  deelaay  thatt  ssett  up  noww  i've  ggot this  prroblem!1
<stdin> dranas: xmess/xmame same thing
<dranas> ok
<dranas> hmmm
<intelikey> ok that answered me Q.
<intelikey> so it's kde.   you can kill x  and clean out ~/.kde
<intelikey> crude but affective
<Jucato> do you mind telling him the side effects of deleting ~/.kde
<wiilloow> got it Whaahoo!
<dranas> your computer melts
<intelikey> i didn't say delete ~/.kde   i said clean it out/up.
<dranas> ok mme 32 dont work either
<dranas> how nice
<Jucato> that could be interpreted as deleting as well
<dranas> mame
<dranas> no delete is delete
<dranas> clean out is like putting things back to defaults i think
<intelikey> Jucato yeah. either way it'll fix his keyboard
<stdin> deleting ~/.kde makes Matthias Ettrich shed a single tear
<dranas> lmao
* intelikey wonders who Matthias Ettrich is
<dranas> eh
<dranas> go play in a freeway
<intelikey> and who is rms ?
<stdin> intelikey: "KDE was founded in 1996 by Matthias Ettrich, who was then a student at the Eberhard Karls University of Tbingen."
<dranas> mmhmmm
<dranas> go him
<dranas> im asuming its a him
<dranas> with my luck today its a chick
<stdin> geek + founder of KDE = guy
<dranas> y, cant i ever get these damned mame emulators to work
<dranas> lmao
<dranas> BLARG
<intelikey> stdin abso-poso-lutely
<stdin> besides, if he was a woman, konqi would be pink not green
<intelikey> :)
<dranas> i unno maybe she likes the color of money
<Jucato> (Katie, Konqi's girlfriend, is green, too)
<intelikey> yeah and RMS who dranas
<dranas> ooo
<dranas> i cant get no satisfaction
* Jucato loves double negatives :)
<intelikey> members of the green dragon club ?
<dranas> waaa i hate this
<dranas> i cant even get quake to work
<dranas> blarg
<dranas> lucky i got a ps2 for games
<dranas> ...my wife is playing in the litter box....
<dranas> wtf is wrong in my life?
<intelikey> lol
<basse> dranas: sounds pretty bad yes
<dranas> omg
<dranas> now she wants me to smell the box
<dranas> atleast my wireless works
<dranas> and my system didnt melt when i upgraded to fiesty
<dranas> hmmm
<intelikey> lol
<darkrift411> how do i make it so win+e opens a file explorer
<darkrift411> anyone know?
<Jucato> .
<dranas> winefile?
<darkrift411> sry to sound soo demanding the way i asked
<darkrift411> no
<darkrift411> konqerer
<darkrift411> or whatever it is
<darkrift411> i wish i had a better file explorer though
<darkrift411> more like windows explorer
<dranas> so what do you want?
<Jucato> yes you have. it's called "Konqueror" :)
<dranas> wine to open a file explorer?
<darkrift411> no
<intelikey> darkrift411 ?
<Jucato> dranas: win+e = Win key + the letter E
<darkrift411> i want to know how to make win+e open konqueror
<darkrift411> yes
<darkrift411> ty
<basse> darkrift411: just make shortcut in menueditor
<darkrift411> slightly intoxicated, couldnt think how to say it
<dranas> magic
<darkrift411> how do i do that basse ?
<basse> darkrift411: for exameple, right click on K-menu button and open menueditor
<intelikey> darkrift411 khotkeys
<dranas> first you rols a d20 and summon a level 5 ice dragon
<darkrift411> lol
<basse> darkrift411: there find file browser thingy, edit it and add shortcut.
<Jucato> dranas: please stop talking nonsense. thanks
<dranas> geeze no sense of humor
<darkrift411> wow
<darkrift411> you guys rock
<darkrift411> i love it in here :)
<darkrift411> imma be an expert in no time :)
<Jucato> humor has it proper place and proper time
<stdin> careful Jucato is ALL MIGHTY in here
<intelikey> we were afraid of that....   now he'll never leave  :)
<Jucato> intelikey: oh I can make him leave
<darkrift411> hey, he is helpful
* Jucato does evil laughter
<dranas> konqi could be the ice dragon
* intelikey does network exploits 
<intelikey> dranas wrong colour
<Jucato> darkrift411: you might notice, though, that Win+E will run Konqueror as a web browser if you did it that way
<darkrift411> yes
<Jucato> green... snot dragon? :)
<dranas> lol
<darkrift411> lol
<darkrift411> see, he does have a sense of humor
<Jucato> :P
<illriginal> Does anyone know a good website with different penguin/tux logos?
<dranas> ^_^
<intelikey> pond scum dragon ?
<basse> illriginal: what kind you need?
<intelikey> money dragon ?
<darkrift411> also.... is there a google plugin for kapote?
<Jucato> illriginal: http://tux.crystalxp.net/
<Jucato> eat your heart out :)
<darkrift411> kopete
<darkrift411> or whatever it is
<darkrift411> lol
<intelikey> what are green dragons supposed to be anyway ?
<Jucato> darkrift411: Google Plugin?
<Jucato> darkrift411: you mean Google Talk on Kopete?
<dranas> hey wheres a good place to get games?
<darkrift411> yes
<Jucato> !games | dranas
<ubotu> dranas: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Jucato> darkrift411: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support
<darkrift411> nice
<illriginal> thank you Jucato!!! :P
<Jucato> my fingers just hurt from all that typing and Ctrl+Tabbing... :P
<basse> dranas: www.happypenguin.org
<ksivaji> hi jucato
<Jucato> hi ksivaji
<dranas> those work for kubuntu also right?
<Jucato> dranas: yep. Kubuntu and Ubuntu have the same repositories
<Jucato> Emacs Tetris ftw!
<intelikey> dranas kubuntu and ubuntu are the same distro.
<dranas> ooo worms
* Jucato runs away
<dranas> well arent there like slight differnece in how itll be displayed cause of the differnece in kde and gnome?
<dranas> or was that just a suse flaw?
<Jucato> depends really...
<intelikey> qt -vs- gtk   wars....
<|Dylan|> hey, all.  is anyone here fairly knowledgeable about managing fonts, for example deleting around 3,000 or restoring to factory defaults?
<dranas> o
<intelikey> get all your wareZ at 127.0.0.1
<Jucato> dranas: if the game is a GNOME/GTK or KDE/Qt app, there might be some inconsistencies in how windows and buttons are displayed. other than that, not really much of a diff...
<|Dylan|> intelikey: lol!
<intelikey> Jucato i'm just reclaiming the throne
<dranas> oo ok
<Jucato> |Dylan|: System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts?
<|Dylan|> Jucato: theyre on the root account, so i cant differentiate from the system fonts
<Jucato> oh... hm...
<|Dylan|> |Dylan|: i dont know enough about the linux font system or kde font system to know how to regen indexes etc
<|Dylan|> rofl i just talked to myself.
<Jucato> I think that fonts installed by root are automatically system fonts
<|Dylan|> Jucato: i can locate the ~3k fonts with some creative grepping, etc
<intelikey> i abdicate !
<stdin> |Dylan|: intelikey already did that twice today, ans dranas does it all the time :p
<Jucato> Jucato: does what?
<Jucato> (just following the trend)
<|Dylan|> mhmm ^.^
<stdin> stdin: talks to them selfs
<intelikey> oh wait i did didn't i,
<intelikey> heh nick completion of like: example...
<Jucato> [14:43]  <intelikey> intelikey:    openvt { cmd1 && blah || blah2 ; } ;cmd2
<intelikey> yep
<|Dylan|> anyway, can anyone walk me through the process of adding/removing fonts in console (bash)?  or how to restore all system fonts in kubuntu?
<|Dylan|> i just dont want to be left with no fonts on my system and some terrible deed resulting....  i have data and apps i want to save!
<basse> |Dylan|: i think you can just copy fonts into your ~/.fonts  directory. and they will appear automaticly
<Jucato> how did you add the fonts? try to backtrack
<|Dylan|> i added the fonts a month or two ago with the kde font installer
<basse> |Dylan|: does it ask for root passwd?
<|Dylan|> mhmm, i installed it as root....  thats the problem :-/
<intelikey> sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install $(dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3 | grep font)
<Jucato> you and your crazy bash...
<|Dylan|> whoa there...
<basse> |Dylan|: what exactly is the problem with fonts currently?
<intelikey> crazy bash  <*tilts head sideways*>
<Jucato> there's 3000 of them
<|Dylan|> i know almost all the basic commands and such youre using there intelikey, ive done some bash scripting myself, but i still dont follow you
<|Dylan|> basse:
<|Dylan|> i would love to have all 6500 fonts from a certain website on my comp, but OO.org and firefox dont like that
<basse> sheeeeesh
<basse> that's quite a lot of fonts
<stdin> |Dylan|: that will reinstall all the packages that are fonts that you already have installed
<|Dylan|> lol yeah
<basse> |Dylan|: you can basicly put those in your ~/.fonts/  dir
<intelikey> |Dylan| that should reinstall all the font packages that dpkg installed.  thus overwriting and restoring
<|Dylan|> they cant handle that many fonts, so not only can i not switch to many of the fonts, they mistake fonts for others--like times new roman.
<grul> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<|Dylan|> overwriting the fonts i installed on my own?
<dranas> oh hey i got a quick question, once i upgraded to fiesty, my trash can vanished
<dranas> and i need to find it so i can empty it
<|Dylan|> dranas: lol.  vanished from where?
<dranas> down by my cocl
<dranas> clock
<dranas> or the desktop
<intelikey> the ones that are in the packages of fonts installed    just run the part within  $() to see a list of what will be installed
<|Dylan|> right click on the kicker and add the applet again
<stdin> dranas: just navigate to trash:/ in konqueror
<intelikey> reinstalled.    and one could  use that for a list and remove all fonts then install with that list also.
<stdin> dranas: you can even put a link to that url on the desktop/kicker (by the clock)
<|Dylan|> so should i start off by removing all of my 3000 fonts (incl. system fonts) in console?
<dranas> ok i found it i hadf to add an applet
<basse> |Dylan|: i dont think you want to remove all system fonts
<dranas> ty guys
<dranas> or gals
<dranas> or both
<|Dylan|> id love to keep all the system fonts and only delete the 3000 "new" ones, that would be fine with me
<basse> |Dylan|: can't the application you used to install them uninstall them too?
<|Dylan|> basse: nope, i used the kde font installer and the kde font manager cant list things by *date*
<|Dylan|> basse: if it could id probably be set :-/
<intelikey> so rm the fonts manually with something like  rm /usr/share/fonts -R     and run that reinstall command.      just an example.
<basse> |Dylan|: uuh.. well did you check the font dir?  /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<Jucato> |Dylan|: actually, it can
<Jucato> <|Dylan|> basse: nope, i used the kde font installer and the kde font manager cant list things by *date*
<|Dylan|> i wasnt able to sort by date or list by date
<|Dylan|> ill check a few things again
<Jucato> |Dylan|: right-click in the list and select Sorting -> By Date
<|Dylan|> if i were to delete a font in console, what would i have to do to update the system indexes of fonts, etc?  what command might i run?
<dranas> hey is cedega worth it?
<stdin> |Dylan|: right click -> sorting -> by date
* Jucato coughs...
<intelikey> dranas to get to play a game.  of course not.
<dranas> seriously?
<|Dylan|> dranas: id say no, i have it and dont use it much, doesnt work with many new games.  i like the prospect of cedega, but i dont know that its ready, and its quite closed source.
* stdin passes Jucato some cough syrup 
<intelikey> dranas well yeah.  but that's just openion.
<dranas> o, i use it for my dvd decrypting software, not cedege but wine
<|Dylan|> dranas: then again, its $5 a month.
* intelikey watches stdin leave with "you should know better" attached
<intelikey> oh didn't happen.
<dranas> 5 bucks a month....ick
<dranas> BLAH
<grul> speaking of fonts, is there any way to use other fonts than the ones in the list for konsole? i've installed a font that i like and it works in openoffice etc, but konsole only shows about 5 fonts
<|Dylan|> stdin: rofl....  the problem was that i didnt see any changes when sorting by date, since the fonts were added alphabetically--only the last hundred or so entries had changed.  im a doofus, thankyouverymuch ^.^
<grul> it's even a fixed width font...
<intelikey> konsole only shows 5 ?
<grul> well, 8
<stdin> |Dylan|: umm, you should probably thank Jucato too, before he feels ignored
<Jucato> O.o
<intelikey> last time i looked it was like 35
<|Dylan|> thank you EVERYONE
<|Dylan|> :)
<grul> in settings -> font -> select
<dranas> how about cross over compared to wine?
<basse> |Dylan|: where do you need that many fonts anyway? sounds like uncontrollable mess that will explode and font dialog
<darkrift411> damn
<dranas> oo i installed a game, maybe, just maybe the magical linux penguins will grant me a wish
<Jucato> grul: I think terminals are really just supposed to use fixed-width types
<darkrift411> no luck finding a better file manager :(
<darkrift411> most seems to be pretty crappy
<|Dylan|> basse: it was a bad idea, yes.  i didnt have a very good idea of just how ridiculous that number was, but i also wanted a more straightforward gallery of fonts for gimp than the website provided
<grul> Jucato, yeah i know, but the font i installed (monaco) is a fixed width font...
<grul> so is there any way i can tell konsole that this font is ok? :p
<|Dylan|> "Do you really want to delete these 3759 fonts?"
<basse> :)
<|Dylan|> this could take a while.  :-P
<intelikey> grul i havent played with konsole  but rxvt/xterm you can specify the font in  ~/.xresources
<intelikey> might help... idk
<grul> ah hm
<grul> i don't even have that file
<stdin> grul: and "man consolechars"
<|Dylan|> if i may ask, what irc clients do you guys use?  im not sure what client to use, im on kvirc but im not that happy with it
<darkrift411> mirc and xchat
<dranas> ahhh hahaha
<intelikey> i didn't either.  but it's a standard config file.
<stdin> konversation FTW
<darkrift411> mirc for the scripts for those who are wondering why
<grul> i'm using irssi
<|Dylan|> stdin: does konversation allow for audio notifications of new messages, etc?
<dranas> coool
<|Dylan|> stdin: or any other new message notification, like flashing kicker icons?
<stdin> |Dylan|: yeah, when ever someone says my name i hear a cough :p
<grul> stdin, have you used that program?
<|Dylan|> stdin: rofl seriously?
<stdin> |Dylan|: and a flashing kickker icon too
<grul> consolechars i mean
<intelikey> grul also there is a ~/.kde/something/konsole  or konsolerc   or something   that might have the font listed   one could just adjust it...
<stdin> |Dylan|: yes :p
<underdog5004> stdin, stdin, stdin
<stdin> grul: no, not persionally
<underdog5004> cough cough cough?
<Jucato> |Dylan|: yes and yes
<|Dylan|> stdin: shweet!  time for a change-up, methinks.
<Jucato> |Dylan|: Settings -> Configure Notifications
<stdin> aah, my computer sounds like it's got a cold
<stdin> :p
* Jucato feels sleeeeeeepy...
<grul> i'm going find / -name "*konsole*"
<intelikey> 32 minutes and i can scat.
<underdog5004> Jucato, Hey! long time no see
<Jucato> hi underdog5004
<intelikey> grul not /  ~/
<grul> bah, i'm the only user of this workstation anyway
<stdin> searching / will take a while
<intelikey> yeah but searching /dev/  and  /proc   is ludicrise
<grul> :o
<stdin> and give you quite a few "permission denied" errors
<intelikey> yeah
<grul> all done
<grul> heh
<dranas> yay i found a game that works
<intelikey> if you want all listings   find /etc/ /usr/ /var/ /home/ -iname *konsole*
<dranas> wormux
<dranas> so cool
<dranas> ty ppls good night ebverybody
<grul> anyway, i found: /home/grul/.kde/share/config/konsolerc in case anyone wanted to know
<stdin> may as well leave out /var/ too
<intelikey> seeeeeeee
<intelikey> si
<grul> :)
<intelikey> stdin but there are some things in /var/lib that one wouldn't expect
<grul> ok, so I changed the default font to Monaco, and it worked :p now let's just hope this doesn't mess things up
<grul> :)
<intelikey> then i'll say "you're welcome" before i leave
<grul> heh, thanks
<intelikey> you're welcome
<intelikey> :)
<grul> :)
* stdin can feel the love
* epimeth writes to stdin
* intelikey writes to stdin too
* stdin sets up a spam filter 
<intelikey> but always seems to read from stdout and stderr
<|Dylan|> dylan wishes he knew enough about irc to be special like you guys
* epimeth opens up a can of spam and strains it through the filter
<stdin> hmm, bad pun :p
<underdog5004> stdin, oh oh, me too!
<intelikey> /me something |Dylan|
* |Dylan| hmm
<|Dylan|> mmk thx
<|Dylan|> wow, /you actually works a well.
<|Dylan|> oh, nm.
* stdin thinks it would be interesting to communicate like this all day
* epimeth sent out 10 puns to a pun contest hoping to win... unfortunately no pun in ten did
<intelikey> not in bx it doesn't
* |Dylan| thinks its night
<c1|freaky> its 10:37am here
<c1|freaky> ;p
<|Dylan|> 137am here
<intelikey> epimeth why only 2 ?
* epimeth has been communicating like this for years
* stdin looks at the clock and reads "09:37"
<underdog5004> stdin, 1:30 am here
<|Dylan|> you guys are in europe, i take it?
<intelikey> there are 10 kinds of people in the world, those that understand binarry and those that dont.
<epimeth> intelikey: 11001101011001 10101111100101 1010111111010100110100010010010101
<epimeth> lololol
<underdog5004> lol
* epimeth wonders why people think binary humor is funny!!!
* stdin it either 1 or it 0
<epimeth> |Dylan|: israel
* intelikey wonders who those people are
<|Dylan|> because you get it or you dont, and if you dont, we laugh at you.
* epimeth points at intelikey
<|Dylan|> its binary.
<underdog5004> there are 10 kinds of people in this world. Those who get binary and those who don't
<c1|freaky> 10 ? 2+0 :D = 2 :D
* stdin has devavu 
* epimeth does too
<underdog5004> devavu?
<underdog5004> deja vu?
<grul> there are 2 kinds of people in the world. those who get hexadecimal and those who don't
<c1|freaky> yeaaa
<c1|freaky> :D
<grul> :P
<|Dylan|> lol.
<underdog5004> grul, worst hex joke evar!
* stdin doesn't speak frenchy
<intelikey> gurl how many ?
<grul> underdog5004, sorry :D
<darkrift411> GRRRRR
<epimeth> there are 10 types of people in this world. those who understand trinary, those who don't, and those who just don't care ?
<underdog5004> ahahahahahaha
<darkrift411> ive been searchign all day for a friggen vista looking kicker backround with no luck
<epimeth> darkrift411: microsoft.com
<epimeth> :-p
<underdog5004> darkrift411, why use something from vista?
<darkrift411> lol
* stdin wonders why you would want to have kicker look like vista
<darkrift411> because i hate the current look, and i like the 3d look of the vista one
<underdog5004> ah...
<epimeth> darkrift411: kde-look.org has some nice ones
* stdin would just turn on transparency 
<darkrift411> what category are they under?
<darkrift411> i found a nice black one before
<darkrift411> but cant find it now
<underdog5004> I never understood why you'd want your machine to look like windows...aka linspire-ish things
<darkrift411> i never understood why everyone is soo against what my machine looks like
<c1|freaky> there are 3 kind of people in the world. those who understand decimal, those who understand hex, and those who don't think about hex ;p
<underdog5004> do what you like, it's just a personal preference
<c1|freaky> or dont know about hex
<epimeth> darkrift411: for the same reason that if you came here asking about the gnome kicker we'd yell at you :-)
<underdog5004> to me, I prefer something that looks original, or at least not too much like anything else
<darkrift411> i have a wife and otehr family that doesnt know linux
<darkrift411> they know windows
<epimeth> the best, tho, is that douglass adam's accidentaly made a number theory joke...
<darkrift411> so compatibility is a thing i look for too
<darkrift411> having a simillar look works
<epimeth> 42 = 6x9
<underdog5004> darkrift411, gotcha
<|Dylan|> i have a sister who has vista, and it behooves me to be able to replicate every feature of vista to try to convert her, even though the goal is to be original.
<underdog5004> darkrift411, I remember reading about some guy who setup ubuntu for his dad, installed beryl, a vista theme, and the dad didn't know it! He thought it was vista.
<|Dylan|> the best way to make someone jealous is to do what they do better, not to do something else better.  so emulating vista is an important part of converting vista users, IMHO
<darkrift411> thats what id like to do
<darkrift411> not completely
<darkrift411> i have the vista beryl theme
<|Dylan|> darkrift411: youll want to switch to compiz/compcomm fairly soon
<darkrift411> ive used windows since 3.0, so im very used to it
<underdog5004> Compiz Fusion, now
* stdin points darkrift411 to http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=43430
<darkrift411> i can manage in windows, but i still like the vista taskbar look
<|Dylan|> underdog5004: i dont think fusion won
<darkrift411> manage in linux*
<crdlb> |Dylan|, it did
<epimeth> underdog5004: isn't showing them a computer that doesn't lag more impressive?
<|Dylan|> crdlb: whoa, hey there.
<epimeth> underdog5004: scratch that... isn't showing them an *affordable* computer that doesn't lag more impressive?
* crdlb goes back into his cave
<underdog5004> meh, my computer cost about 300 dollars, runs beryl no lag
<underdog5004> but I did oc my video card a little...
* underdog5004 looks at his feet
* epimeth wishes crdlb an enjoyable lurking experience
<|Dylan|> mine was 1,500 2.5 years ago...^.^  :)
<underdog5004> epimeth, I don't understand where you're coming from.
* |Dylan| is tired and just wrote ^.^ :)
<underdog5004> ^.^ :)
* twosouls82 slaps |Dylan| with a fish
<underdog5004> will wonders never cease
<twosouls82> tired too :)
* stdin just read Jucato post on planet ubuntu
<intelikey> epimeth 13145 11237 11799839893 ???????????????
<epimeth> underdog5004: what?
<Jucato> huh? what?
<underdog5004> huh?
<epimeth> intelikey: did you just convert what I wrote before to decimal?
<underdog5004> ummm, what's happening?
<darkrift411> i wish i could force apps to the tray
<intelikey> epimeth yeah
<Jucato> darkrift411: you can
<epimeth> [11:48]  <underdog5004> epimeth, I don't understand where you're coming from.
<intelikey> well actually used a script
<epimeth> intelikey: loser :-p
<underdog5004> epimeth, oh, that
<epimeth> intelikey: translate to hex, it'll be quicker :-)
* |Dylan| thanks everyone for their help, esp the people who helped him, but must sadly sleep now.
* epimeth wishes |Dylan| a good night
<underdog5004> I meant that I didn't understand how my comments spurred the lag/price comment...but I'm pretty tired...
<intelikey> 2BE5_16 3359_16 2BF534495_16
<epimeth> underdog5004: whups.... I thought you said what Dylan said about converting windows users....
<underdog5004> lol, now who is tired?
<epimeth> cheers intelikey... I'll cherish this forever
<epimeth> go math!
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> yeah right...
<intelikey> well delete is cheep   and /dev/null is never full
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> posted at  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37572  so i don't lose it,
<intelikey> i do actually use that script more than one would think.
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> kraut
<epimeth> ack! its a kraut!
<kraut> indeed
<kraut> the crowd! :)
<Tomasu> I'm having a slight issue with my wifi card. im trying to get it to setup in ap mode, but it won't respect the channel I set. after ifup is run, it says its in channel 1, even though I set channel 11, and nothing will connect.
<Tomasu> calling iwconfig afterwards makes it all work.
<stdin> intelikey: why do you always read me?
<stdin> (line 11)
<intelikey> i never read you.  i always read stdout and stderr
<stdin> "# if nothing is specified on the command line then we read stdin" <-- there, you read me there
<epimeth> stdin: its not *always* its just when we don't have a choice
<intelikey> epimeth ^5     lol
<intelikey> stdin he nailed you with that one.
<intelikey> :)
* stdin slips in to a slow depression 
* epimeth fills the depression with dirt
<intelikey> well i see my time is gone.    and just when it gets interesting.
* stdin turns the dirt in to a pillow and falls asleep
* Jucato sleeps
<epimeth> well... its been swell but the swelling has gone down... back to lurking mode before the boss catches me wasting time :-)  I'll bbs tho!
<underdog5004> a parrot bit me the other day.
<stdin> !away Sleeping (or just not back yet)
<stdin> damn away message..
<underdog5004> I still have dents in my arm
<stdin> underdog5004: did you bite it back?
<underdog5004> no, it was in a pet store...the bird cost about 400 dollars...way out of my price range for an undersized chicken
<intelikey> i go now.  gooday !
<underdog5004> bye
<stdin> later intelikey
<xst> How do I make thunderbird use firefox as default browser instead of konqueror? (I have set firefox up as default browser in the KDE settings, but this is pretty much ignored)?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> how do I rescan the scsi-bus?
<DexterF> !scsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<stdin> xst: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<wizkoder> anybody here that know krusader? How can I prevent my sftp connection from closing after a few seconds?
<xst> stdin: But wouldn't this change the default browser system wide and not only for my user?
<stdin> xst: there's no other way to get it to do it
<xst> stdin: OK. How silly. Someone should really file a bug on this. :-)
<llutz> DexterF: install package "scsiadd"
<stdin> xst: it's because gtk apps don't read kde's settings and vice-versa, so it uses the most generic way by running "x-www-browser"
<DexterF> llutz: thanks
<llutz> xst you can set network-protocol handler for thunderbird in user.prefs, just use google for syntax
<DexterF> what mailing list should I subscribe to for matters liek NFS issues?
<sivaji> hi
<xst> stdin, llutz: ok, thanks
<Gerrit> suspend-to-ram has a cool effect to system uptime :)
<DexterF> !bugs
<_RadioHead> anyone any antivirus i can install and use on kubuntu
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<_RadioHead> ?
<DexterF> _RadioHead: think there's debs of avira's personal edition. what for anyway?
<_RadioHead> i need toi scan some damn heya DexterF dude
<_RadioHead> DexterF: apt-get install avira? right
<DexterF> nah
<DexterF> avira is so third party, guess you need to install manually
<_RadioHead> im not familiar with antiviruses :)
<_RadioHead> let me search
<DexterF> www.avira.com. not even a deb, tarball... well.
<underdog5004> !av
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about av - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<mat1980> how to change default login manager?
<underdog5004> mat1980, do you mean the look, or the actual manager?
<vista> how do i enable the fade out option in amarok ?
<vista> dont knw whats wrong but when i press quit amarok the song stops immediately but i want that amarok fade out effect can anyone help ?
<mat1980> underdog5004: I mean the actual manager. Resolved with dpkg-reconfigure kdm, as suggested from another user. Thanks however.
<underdog5004> np
<JuJuBee> What is the default account (admin?)  that gets set up when you install postgresql ?
<ManiDhillon> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<xst> I am using kubuntu on a laptop but when I try to configure the external monitor from "System Settings -> Monitor & Display" the X-server won't restart. Also, I can see in xorg.conf, that only a 640z480 resolution is added for the monitor. Quite strange. What should I do in order to configure my external monitor?
<ManiDhillon> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<grul> !bananas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bananas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grul> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grul> hee hee
<grul> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ManiDhillon> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<jorik808> anyone knows a program that will allow me to generate and print "calender sheets" ? like, one A4 per month ? (landscaped)
<ManiDhillon> !updating kde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updating kde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ManiDhillon> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<pawitp> ManiDhillon: Use the update manager
<ManiDhillon> pawitp Which flavour are you using? KDE Or GNOME?
<JuJuBee> fwiw I used to use  GNOME but switched to  KDE and never looked back.
<ManiDhillon> JuJuBee Good i too use KDE!
<grul> hint: we're in #kubuntu
<grul> most people here use kde, i suppose
<JuJuBee> Of coures the channel name does start with a K ;)
<JuJuBee> I  have a rather lengthy question.  I  installed feisty about a month or so ago and nis was working fine.  Druing this tiime, I have been installing software and applying the updates.   Sometime since I installed it initially, nis broke.  What is the best way to find out  what broke nis?
<JuJuBee> Ah well, guess I will go back to trial and error...
<JuJuBee> TTFN
<nicola> hello
<gigabytes> how can I tell Amarok to use as the collection a remote directory on a samba share?
<underdog5004> my, it _is_ lively in here!
<XVampireX> underdog5004: Does it have to?
<XVampireX> This is actually a support channel more than anything, so saying that it is lively depends on the people who ask questions :D
<underdog5004> true
<underdog5004> darn you guys, why can't you not figure out a feature of linux right now?!?
<fusiogen> kj
<sandhya> hello. how do i get linux to check all my partitions for errors?
<sandhya> I have tried running "shutdown -rF now" to run "fsck" upon reboot.. but that does not seem to be working.
<underdog5004> sandhya, I know it's not the right way, but you could boot with a livecd (something light, like DSL), then fsck your partitions
<sandhya> underdog5004: thanks. I'd like to find the right way to do this though.
<sandhya> it seems very odd.
<nosrednaekim> sandhya: whats the problem?
<underdog5004> have you read the man pages for fsck? Maybe when you reboot, hit ESC and boot into "recovery mode". You may be able to do it from there
<TheGateKeeper> is the version of cups in kubuntu 6.06 version 1.2.2?
<sandhya> nosrednaekim: My hard drive hangs when I access a certain file.
<sandhya> nosrednaekim: and I'm trying to see if fsck can detect it and perhaps mark a bad sector or something.
<nosrednaekim> sandhya: ah. ok
<sandhya> underdog5004: I'm actually just trying to do it manually as it isn't /
<sandhya> (now)
<sandhya> fsck reports it as being clean :/
<sandhya> Can I force it to recheck everything?
<atrophia> ragazzi
<atrophia> ki ha mica sto file?
<atrophia> ePlus2k.usb
<nosrednaekim> TheGateKeeper: 1.2.0
<TheGateKeeper> nosrednaekim: thanx
<TheGateKeeper> damn portage jumps from cups-1.1.23-r8 to cups-1.2.6
<nosrednaekim> portage?
<nosrednaekim> Gentoo?
<TheGateKeeper> yep I have ipp working on kubuntu & pclinuxos but NOT gentoo, it's being a real 'git' :-(
<nosrednaekim> you're in the wrong channel Buddy.
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<TheGateKeeper> nosrednaekim: well not for the piece of info you just gave me :/
<nosrednaekim> well yeah,
<nosrednaekim> true :)
<underdog5004> I didn't like gentoo too much...too much time spent compiling
<underdog5004> just my two cents
* jsk is away: Gone away for now.
* jsk-away is back.
<underdog5004> how can I get scp to copy directories?
<zarilion> Whats the command to replace the xorg.conf file with one of the backup ones ? from command line
<underdog5004> zarilion, mv old.xorg.conf xorg.conf
<zarilion> ty
<underdog5004> zarilion, actually, h/o
<nosrednaekim> underdog5004: I think you have to put  a -R to be recursive
<underdog5004> zarilion, mv /path/to/old/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<underdog5004> nosrednaekim, thanks
<voltaire> underdog: scp -r src dest
<voltaire> underdog: -r must be first param
<underdog5004> nosrednaekim, close, it had to be a lower-case r
<underdog5004> thanks so much
<zarilion> underdog5004: i have to rename the xorg.conf.back file.
<underdog5004> zarilion, I know, but to do that, it's easier to just "move" the file from the current location to the /etc/X11/ location with the filename xorg.conf
<underdog5004> I don't know that there is a rename function...
<zarilion> all of them is in the /etc/X11/ folder ..
<underdog5004> zarilion, that's ok
<_4strO> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<nosrednaekim> underdog5004: ah.. sorry
<underdog5004> you're moving it to the same folder that it's in, but specifying a different file name
<underdog5004> nosrednaekim, np
<underdog5004> you pointed me in the right direction
<underdog5004> half a gig of daft punk moved across...I'm happy
* underdog5004 sings
<underdog5004> one more time
<underdog5004> zarilion, you alright?
<plontaj> hello
<underdog5004> plontaj, how can I help you?
<plontaj> :D I wat to play soldat
<underdog5004> what's that?
<zarilion> underdog5004: ya
<plontaj> windows game
<underdog5004> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<plontaj> and I install wine and configure
<plontaj> but soldat need Directx and game is slow
<underdog5004> bummer...you may want to dual-boot windows
<underdog5004> and ubuntu
<zarilion> underdog5004: but i still dont know how i replace it, or rename the xorg.conf.bak to xorg.conf
<plontaj> thx bye
<underdog5004> zarilion, type the following in: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_4strO> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zarilion> underdog5004: done
<underdog5004> now restart your xserver by pressing Ctrl-Alt-Backspace. This will shutdown any graphical programs you have up. Then log back in.
<nosrednaekim> !gogle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gogle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<underdog5004> yay, my rdiff-backup finally finished!
<nosrednaekim> !google ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> they really ought to have that... and imbedded google search
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<zarilion> underdog5004: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace didnt do anything :P
<underdog5004> nosrednaekim, what are you looking for?
<nosrednaekim> underdog5004: nothing.
<underdog5004> zarilion, ok, log out, then in the menu next to the login fields, you can restart the xserver. If you can't find that, just reboot
<underdog5004> nosrednaekim, oh
<plontaj> and one question
<nosrednaekim> yeah?
<plontaj> alcoho have .cue what program for linux is compatibile for cue?
<underdog5004> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<zarilion> underdog5004: hmm. thought you knew. the grafical interface is down.. im running irssi on black screen :P xserver would not reboot
<underdog5004> ahahahaha, my bad, zarilion
<plontaj> ok i tire
<underdog5004> if you want, you can just reconfigure your xserver
<underdog5004> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<zarilion> yeah.. did that before and it worked good :) think ill do that
<zarilion> thank you for your help
<underdog5004> alrighty, I'll be here for the next couple of hours
<underdog5004> np
<underdog5004> ok, nvm, gonna go watch a movie w/ my gf instead
<KomiaPoika> whats package to install to have GLIB 1.2.3 or higher?
<ardchoille> !info glib
<ubotu> Package glib does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ardchoille> !info glibc
<ubotu> Package glibc does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<fnordperfect> hi! I'm using Kubuntu Feisty. My problem is, installing fonts on per-user basis (in ~/.fonts) does not appear to work. they don't show up in fonts:/ nor in the applications.
<fnordperfect> but xlsfonts lists them
<jorik808> i have a HUGE amount data which i would like to (regularly, automatically) mirror to a second hard drive, is there any software that does this ?
<KomiaPoika> apt-get install glibc2*
<ardchoille> jorik808: rsync
<neonlinux> fnordperfect: umm.... try the font installing application
<neonlinux> jorik808: rsync
<naseerhaider> hi
<jorik808> ardchoille: i thought about that, but it looks so complicated i thought it was overkill and a simpler solution existed. guess not :-)
<ardchoille> jorik808: I don't think rsync could be considered overkll in any situation really.
<fnordperfect> neonlinux: oukay.. and which would be the "font installing application"? the kcontrol module?
<KomiaPoika> i'm trying to compile gftp with ssl support, but i get: configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher
<neonlinux> set up a test directory first and try 'rsync -avz /directory/directory /destination/directory'
<neonlinux> fnordperfect: sry.. wasnt specific.. yeah.. thats the one
<ardchoille> I think this was directed to you: < KomiaPoika> apt-get install glibc2*
<KomiaPoika> i wrote that myself
<KomiaPoika> it installs some lib
<KomiaPoika> but configure still doesnt see it
<jorik808> neonlinux: ok thx, well i guess it's about time to learn to work with rsync anyways
<ardchoille> !info glibc2
<ubotu> Package glibc2 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<neonlinux> jorik808: i use it at work to back up 260 gig of data from 1 linux server to another :)
<fnordperfect> neonlinux: ok, done it. I removed the files from ~/.fonts and installed them again with kcontrol. they're in ~/.fonts but not shown in the list in the kcontrol module, and not shown in fonts:/
<KomiaPoika> okay, this seems to help: apt-get install libglib1.2 libglib1.2-dev
<neonlinux> fnordperfect: try as root (in a terminal type kdesu kcontrol)
<KomiaPoika> now i get this build error: gftp-2.0.18/src/text/gftp-text.c:188: undefined reference to `g_locale_from_utf8'  what can i install?
<fnordperfect> neonlinux: well, though I could do that, this somewhat contradicts the whole per-user-installed-fonts thing...
<jorik808> neonlinux: just one more quick question: does rsync use any funky way of storing the files or is it just a "copy" (= can i use it to sync an ipod)
<neonlinux> fnordperfect: umm.. sry.. forgot about that bit lol..
<neonlinux> jorik808: that comand does a copy (and if the file exists.. skips it. and if the file has changed since last time it iverwrites the older one (thats the way it appears to work at work))
<jorik808> YAY ! :) omigod i LOVE linux
<neonlinux> jorik808: just test that it does that before trying it on anything important
<jorik808> good idea
<neonlinux> fnordperfect: sry.. out of ideas.. havent messed around with fonts that much
<fnordperfect> neonlinux: ok, thanks anyway. it's not that important atm, but I'm wondering cause it used to work flawlessly in the past..
<neonlinux> fnordperfect: ill have a look around
<KomiaPoika> how can i install gftp with ssl support
<neonlinux> fnordperfect: have you tried restarting x after installation of fonts?
<ardchoille> KomiaPoika: I thought gftp had ssl support already
<fnordperfect> neonlinux: yes, it has been restarted several times since I first tried it
<ardchoille> KomiaPoika: kftpgrabber has ssl support: TLS/SSL support
<neonlinux> fnordperfect: rats.. there goes that idea...
<ardchoille> KomiaPoika: here's a partial feature list for kftpgrabber: http://www.kftp.org/misc/description
<ardchoille> !info kftpgrabber
<ubotu> kftpgrabber: KDE FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1109 kB, installed size 3136 kB
<jorik808> neonlinux: okay everything works, gonna put it in a crontab and be done with it :D thx again
<neonlinux> jorik808: no worries.. only found that utility the other day :)
<jorik808> :p
<KomiaPoika> ardchoille: it does when it builds, but it wont build
<ardchoille> KomiaPoika: Well, if you don't mind using a kde app for ftp, there's always kftpgrabber and it's in the repos.
<KomiaPoika> ardchoille: i installed gftp packages from seveas sourcelist
<KomiaPoika> and it works
<KomiaPoika> i'll try kftpgrabber
<neonlinux> fnordperfect: cant find anything atm.. might be worth while posting on the forum
<ardchoille> Ah, ok. Yeah, the seveas repo is nice.
<fnordperfect> neonlinux: yea, me neither. ok, thank you very much for trying!
<neonlinux> fnordperfect: just curious.. in konqueror if you type fonts:/user do you see your fonts?
<AaronCampbell> Does anyone have time to help me get my networking working again?
<fnordperfect> neonlinux: umh.. fonts:/user does not work. my system is german, so the uri here is fonts:/Persnlich .. (fonts:/Personal is also accepted). but: no, it doesn't show anything.
<neonlinux> fnordperfect: german.. cool :) ... ummm that should show any user fonts installed..
<AaronCampbell> I have 2 wired gigabit connections, and 1 wireless connection.  All I really want is to get one of the gigabit connections working
<neonlinux> fnordperfect: ok.. in fonts:/personal try dumping your fonts that you want
<fnordperfect> neonlinux: it should, yes. been there, done that. Didn't work. ~/.fonts is completely ignored. fonts:/System does work, it even shows thumbnails previews
<neonlinux> fnordperfect: only thing i can think is its a kde config problem
* fnordperfect slaps forehead
<fnordperfect> neonlinux: I tried to put some other TrueType fonts in fonts:/Personal (umh.. it were TrueType fonts, did I mention that?). And .. while some won't work, other do
<fnordperfect> .. others do work
<sebastian_> were is KDM Theme Manager ?
<neonlinux> fnordperfect: i guess i assumed that.. but.. if some work and some dont.. then i wonder what the fonts that dont work have
<dwidmann> sebastian_: systemsettings or kcontrol
<dwidmann> sebastian_: in kcontrol it's system administration -> login manager
<sagem> hi all i want create my own live cd based on ubuntu feisty, where i can find some doc ?
<dwidmann> looks to be in pretty much the same place in systemsettings too, things lining up for a change, nice
<migs> hi! would anybody know how  can i load undernet?
<sagem> no idea??
<migs> <migs> hi! would anybody know how  can i load undernet?
<fnordperfect> neonlinux: I dunno. they are somehow broken! I didn't notice this, since konqueror shows a valid thumbnail preview when I browse to their original location in the filesystem.. but: kfontview says "ERROR: Could not determine font's name (11 pixels)"
<dwidmann> sebastian_: come to think of it, that's only the background and finer details, might have to do the rest manually
<^peter^_> migs it depends - what client sre you using?
<busfahrer> migs: I don't know which client you're using, but on most this should do: type /server irc.undernet.org
<migs> thanks!
<busfahrer> (depending on client, be prepared to get disconnected from Freenode)
<xst> Has anyone in here succeeded in attaching an external monitor to a laptop and setting up a dual-head in System Settings?
<xst> X refuses to restart when I configure my second monitor to be "Generic"
<AaronCampbell> Does anyone have time to help me get my networking working again? I have 2 wired gigabit connections, and 1 wireless connection.  All I really want is to get one of the gigabit connections working again
<migs> ur the best guys !
<AaronCampbell> It appears as though all the interfaces are working fine.   don't see any way to choose a wireless network, and as for wired, I can't get an IP on my network (192.168.2.x), and a static IP (what I used to run) doesn't seem to work.  I've changed the cables out a few times, and am using one I tested on this laptop.   This laptop connects to the same router, using DHCP
<AaronCampbell> And worse of all, it was working fine a few days ago
<AaronCampbell> s/worse/worst
<AaronCampbell> Must be too early?
<MikeMike> :)
<BluesKaj> Morning all :)
<lordi> .
<MikeMike> what  port  does dalnet use?
<chx> hi. I get Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/log4j/Layout when trying to start Azureus. Googled without not much luck.
<Arsanerit> Hi, I can print from firefox but not from acrobat. Firefox lets me select the printer by name (CUPS/prn): what commandline is equivalent to what firefox is doing when it's printing to CUPS/prn?
<Arsanerit> Acrobat says: "lpq: prn: unknown printer". I can enter a command with "custom". What command can I enter so that it does the same as firefox?
<BluesKaj> MikeMike, most irc servers use ports fromm 6667-7000
<mat1980> Arsanerit: I guess the command should be lpr, not lpq
<maddy> wie kann ich nice bei einem laufenden prozess anwenden (wenn berhaupt mglich)?
<n8k99> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu__> how do I delete grub... when i try to install windows again on my machine, the grub errors... how do it del it_
<mat1980> ubuntu__: if grub is on mbr, it will be replaced during windows install
<BluesKaj> ubuntu__, are you trying to dual boot windows and kubuntu ?
<ubuntu__> no, I had kubuntu installed but I dont like it... want to del it, booted my win cd then installed everything, when the comp boots, I get grub error17 and nothing more
<BluesKaj> sounds like windows wasn't installed since there's no mbr...anyway ubuntu__, that's quaestion to ask in the #windows channel
<jaaroo> hello there. Does anyone have idea how I can cut off data beginning with particular STRING out of binary file? I've tried |sed '{ s/STRING.*// ; T ; q }' but it will print newline at the end of data :(
<maddy> damn, was in the wrong channel, sorry guys and girls
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@80-44-130-204.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<mat1980> ubuntu__: this is not kubuntu related, however... if you have to reinstall windows, you have no problem because Windows will replace grub at install. otherwise boot with a windows cd and get a console, then give the command fdisk /fixmbr
<TrueFX> hi guys
<TrueFX> i ve got a problem
<TrueFX> i cant make my system dual boot
<TrueFX> root@TrueFX:~# fdisk -l
<TrueFX> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<TrueFX> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<TrueFX> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<TrueFX>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<TrueFX> /dev/sda1   *           1        3973    31913091    7  HPFS/NTFS
<TrueFX> /dev/sda2            3974       27839   191703645    5  Extended
<Jucato> !paste | TrueFX
<ubotu> TrueFX: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<TrueFX> /dev/sda3           27840       30401    20579265   83  Linux
<gnomefreak> TrueFX: use pastebin
<TrueFX> /dev/sda5            3974       27839   191703612+   7  HPFS/NTFS
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<TrueFX> Disk /dev/hdc: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<Jucato> bye...
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> can you hint him towards pastebin if im not looking?
<Jucato> sure. I already tried to ^^^
<gnomefreak> i know :) his buffer wouldnt let him stop im assuming
<family> does anybody know how to fix this error in aptitude? E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the sun-java6-bin package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<mat1980> family: what is the output of uname -a
<redheat> hi everyone
<family> mat1980: Linux family-desktop 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<redheat> sorry for bugging you all, but I do really appreciate some help
<redheat> I installed the new version of ubuntu the gutsy gebawn
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> redheat: that's still in alpha
<redheat> yeah, I know, but it is like ubuntu..
<Daisuke_Ido> no help on that, you take your life in your own hands using an alpha release
<redheat> I know Deisuke_Ido..
<Daisuke_Ido> so what's the help part?
<redheat> I was about to ask about a certain issue..
<anryko> how to start sshd service in kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> you want #ubuntu+1
<redheat> when I try to log off, it won't log out..
<Jucato> redheat: it *is* ubuntu, but the next version, which is in alpha right now. you might want to direct your question(s) in #ubuntu+1
<redheat> and if I tried to login using the root account it tells me the administrator can not login from the login screen
<Jucato> yes you can't login as root graphically
<redheat> I changed to root using the terminal..
<mat1980> family: uhm... no idea. did you updated the repository info before install?
<anryko> how to start sshd service in kubuntu?
<anryko> how to start sshd service in kubuntu?
<family> mat1980: yes
<mat1980> anryko: as any other services... /etc/init.d/sshd start
<redheat> just bear with me please
<redheat> I want to logout..
<Jucato> redheat: please check with #ubuntu+1
<redheat> to the command prompt how do I do that
<Jucato> it might be a known bug already
<anryko> there is bo sshd start script :)
<anryko> no*
<redheat> ok thank you so much and sorry for bothering..
<Jucato> redheat: and you really shouldn't be using gutsy at this point in time
<redheat> I'm beginning to think so, it was a bit irrational on my side to move fast to gutsy at this point of development
<redheat> the problem is I love ubuntu a lot..
<redheat> though I've been using it for less than a month..
<mat1980> family: sorry... no idea at all.
<Jucato> redheat: so why not just use the latest stable release instead?
<redheat> and I have all three systems installed on one harddrve..
<redheat> feistyfawn..it seems I will
<Jucato> anryko: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<family> here's the error I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26603/
<redheat> thank you thank you so much for your help
<anryko> nope... first i needed to install openssh-server :)
<Jucato> anryko: and try not to spam the channel with the same question every second
<epimeth> Jucato: what's up?
<epimeth> Jucato: what's up?
<epimeth> Jucato: what's up?
<epimeth> :-p
<Jucato> epimeth: stop that
<epimeth> yessir
<Jucato> other ops may not be as lenient as I am :P
<epimeth> meh... you're the only one I've seen kick someone
<family> ah, I got it :D
<Jucato> you haven't kept your eyes open long enough :P
<BluesKaj> we know yer a real tolerant dude , Jucato :)
<Jucato> heh :P
* Jucato does have his moments... with certain people... :P
<zoohouse> I am running vncserverd (tightvnc server). Why is it that when I create a new session (ex: :1) and log into it, I don't have a k enviroment? How can I get :1 to run with the K enviroment?
<aaron> $B$3$s$P$s$o(B
<jim88> hi all ... I have a problem with my sound and videos being "jerky"  I am using kubuntu 7.04 ... is there something that I should update or is missing?
<Daisuke_Ido> seishinbyou: was there a reason behind that?
<seishinbyou> I'm running Feisty on a Stinkpad.  The wireless used to work, but just died recently.  I did a few apt-get upgrades/updates...could that be the problem; I just can't
<seishinbyou> No reason
<seishinbyou> I'm just a bit tired
<seishinbyou> and it's late
<jhutchins> zoohouse: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/1311 - also look up xdmcp.
<zoohouse> jhutchins: thanks
<jhutchins> seishinbyou: Yes, an update may have caused a problem with the driver for the wireless card.  You will need to find out what chipset it is, what drivers it's using, and what errors they're reporting in the logs.
<okay> hi
<seishinbyou> It's an orinoco_pci, built into some of the Thinkpad T30s
<jhutchins> seishinbyou: You will need to be able to configure the card from the command line, error reporting in the GUI is inadequate.
<seishinbyou> I used a script to connect before
<seishinbyou> blacklisted a bunch of devices, enabled the orinoco_pci
<seishinbyou> set the essid/wep password, and it used to work fine
<BluesKaj> jim88, what app are you using to play the videos ?
<seishinbyou> The blacklisting is because of a known bug with this particular model
<jhutchins> seishinbyou: Suggest you start over from scratch, remove the blacklisting and try the native drivers.  Need chipset, not brand.
<alesan> re
<jim88> Blue: it is usually kaffeine
<alesan> a friend of mine seem to have shutdown its laptop in a bad way
<seishinbyou> I could, but it was working just fine that way...actually, only that way, until very recently
<alesan> and now when he tries to open adept he gets the message that the pkg db is locked.
<jim88> Blue: it is usually kaffeine ... however if I just play something in either Firefox or Opera it is the same
<alesan> what to do to get it online :)
<seishinbyou> "Intel 802.11b mini-PCI wireless adapter"
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm.  ark is p-ing me off a little :\
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, does feisty still support wep ... thought wpa was the default encryption in wireless?
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: just looking at ark's interface has the same effect for me. It just makes me want to scream.
<rami> I need help
<Daisuke_Ido> i would imagine it still supports wep, and will until it's not available on consumer hardware
<rami> how do i change the lan guage?
<Daisuke_Ido> rami: that's informative, thanks!
<BluesKaj> jim88, the only thing i can think of is you need updated codecs
<rami> i'm swedish and the language is english.....
<Daisuke_Ido> dwidmann: while i have problems with the interface too, that's not my current beef with it
<rami> so i want to change to swedish
<BluesKaj> !se | rami
<ubotu> rami: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: what's the current one?
<rami> ok!
<BluesKaj> hej do rami
<jim88> Blue: thank you ... how do I do that?
<Arwen> help! Ubuntu allows me to change file permissions on FAT partitions... something's broken!
<Daisuke_Ido> using the konqueror right-click menu, i can only successfully extract a single file at a time.  if i attempt more than one, they both stall out and quit about halfway through :\
<dwidmann> Arwen: that's really weird :O
<BluesKaj> !codecs | jim88
<ubotu> jim88: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: run ark in konsole, maybe you'll get interesting messages if you're lucky.
<Daisuke_Ido> and with over 1300 files in all, batch extracting to subfolders based on their name would REALLY help
<mat1980> Arwen: fat has no permissions... explain better.
<Daisuke_Ido> mat
<Arwen> mat1980, that's exactly why it's broken!
<Daisuke_Ido> that's his point.
<Arwen> when I ran "chmod 755 /media/fat32/blah" ... it worked
<mat1980> Arwen: how do you mount it?
<Arwen> mount -t vfat /dev/sda3 /media/fat32
<Daisuke_Ido> dwidmann: one copy run from console doesn't crash out at all :\
<Daisuke_Ido> it's the multiple copies i'm having problems with
<Daisuke_Ido> perhaps i should just use unzip from the console :)
* Arwen wonders if the absurd number of local packages he/she has is gonna break dist-upgrading to the next release
<dwidmann> Arwen: what do you get when you ls -l /media/fat32/
<Arwen> dwidmann, a listing of files?
<dwidmann> Arwen: along with their permissions, timestamps, etc
<Arwen> yes
<Arwen> e.g. drwxrwxr-x  5 root plugdev   4096 2007-06-20 14:23 Nexuiz
<dwidmann> Arwen: hahaha, that's wild, try chowning it and/or chmodding it and lsting again. Does it actually change them properly?
<Arwen> yes
<Arwen> the permissions change
<Arwen> haven't tried chown though
<Arwen> chown: changing ownership of `MY_NUMBER!.txt': Operation not permitted
<Arwen> but chmod works..
<Daisuke_Ido> Ooh, appletinis :)
<dwidmann> Arwen: sudo?
<Arwen> dwidmann, that was with sudo
<dwidmann> Arwen: then at least it's not letting you do that :P
<Arwen> yeah, but allowing chmod worries me..
<buxtehude> question...i suddently have a floating kubuntu icon on my desktop that is on top of anything running.  Any ideas on how i can make it go away?
<Arwen> buxtehude, killall kicker
<Arwen> try that
<buxtehude> in terminal?
<Arwen> yea
<Arwen> w00t, GIMP + dualhead = fun :-)
<dwidmann> dualhead?
<rraajj> What's with Feisty not being able to play VCDs? At first I thought it was a Kaffeine issue, but then I tried VLC, Mplayer, and even Xine, none of them won't play VCDs.
<Arwen> dwidmann, yes, dualhead
<Arwen> rraajj, none of them won't play VCDs?
<Arwen> doesn't that mean one of them does?
<buxtehude> no work :(
<dwidmann> Arwen: dualhead is what exactly (or vaguely, I'm not picky)
<Arwen> buxtehude, logout and log back in?
<rraajj> Arwen: w00t, probably tired after a hard day's work. :P
<Arwen> dwidmann, using 2 displays
<buxtehude> tried that
<Arwen> hmm..
<rraajj> *non of them would play VCDs.
<buxtehude> it's pretty annoying too, hehe
<dwidmann> Arwen: ah, I guess I'm using that then. non-xinerama though.
<Arwen> rraajj, well, don't know what to say without more details. Any error logs?
<Arwen> dwidmann, mergedxinerama here :-(
<dwidmann> merged?
<Arwen> yeah, mergedfb (ATI thing)
<dwidmann> ah, never heard of it
<buxtehude> no other ideas out there?
* dwidmann <-- nvidia user
<rraajj> Arwen: No error logs. They just, err, crash for some reason. Mplayer says it can't find the video_out option, Kaffeine gives me a backtrace that prints out things related to threads or something...
<buxtehude> whoah...it just dissappeared on its own
<buxtehude> after 3 days, hehe
<Arwen> rraajj, what about vlc?
<rraajj> VLC has no immediate backtraces (haven't checked it's raw logs, though), and Xine, well, Xine does nothing.
* Arwen never tried to play a VCD, they suck...
<seishinbyou> not all VCDs.  Backstroke of the West is hilarious
<Arwen> VCDs are encoded in MPEG-1 at absurdly low bitrates...
<Arwen> that's even worse than DVDs
<rraajj> seishinbyou: Backstroke of the West was in DVD, wasn't  it? :P
<seishinbyou> Not the one I got
<Arwen> o.O warez!
<seishinbyou> Not quite, Chinese vendor
<seishinbyou> which is to say...not much, actually
<Arwen> same thing.
<rraajj> Arwen: Well, it sucks if you have a pre-DVD-era collection. :(
<Arwen> Chinese = warez
<Arwen> rraajj, hehe, but yeah, pastebin some logs. I wanna see em.
<rraajj> Found a similar bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/72737
<cacharodon> Coucou :) tout le monde
<Alonea> do you still need to defragment hdds like in windows sometimes?
<Arwen> Alonea, only if your fs usage is over 90%
<BluesKaj> !fr | cacharodon serche tout le monde
<ubotu> cacharodon serche tout le monde: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Arwen> and actually, you don't really need to defrag HDDs in Windows either
<cacharodon> thank
<dwidmann> Arwen: I don't know, it really kicks performance in the balls if you don't defrag in windows
<Lacrymology> "nvidia module not found"
<Arwen> dwidmann, I don't know what kinda Windows you're using, but NTFS doesn't fragment...
<Arwen> or at least the volume doesn't
<Lacrymology> Arwen, NTFS fragments like hell
<Arwen> NTFS *volumes* don't fragment
<Arwen> individual files can still fragment
<Lacrymology> they do
<Arwen> they don't.
<Lacrymology> they have some random data in the end of the disk for no apparent reason
<dwidmann> Either way, it still slows down after the files start getting really fragmentedish
<Arwen> ...just like any filesystem
<Arwen> my ext partition is at 13% or so fragmentation and I notice it in read speeds..
<Lacrymology> that's why you need third party defrag tools in order to repartition the volume after some use
<Lacrymology> anyways
<cacharodon> Hy mate i have a problem for listen my mp3 record
<cacharodon> can you help me plz
<cacharodon> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> they have mp3s on vinyl now?
<Arwen> !restrictedformats | cacharodon
<ubotu> cacharodon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daisuke_Ido> sweet
<Lacrymology> why isn't the nvidia module loaded? how do I?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: how do you check fragmentation?
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, fsck
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: of course ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen!  Watch your language, there are children about!
<Daisuke_Ido> >_>
<Daisuke_Ido> it's going to be one of those days.
<nosrednaekim> heh
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido:like me I suppose?
<Daisuke_Ido> are you under 12 years old and unable to ride the good rollercoasters?
<zoohouse> I just made another user, if I log into that other user, my root password isn't the same anymore... Why?
<Arwen> Lacrymology, with modprobe
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: I can't ride good(bad) roller coasters... bu i'm over 12
<Jucato> zoohouse: there is no *root* password. that's the reason
<Daisuke_Ido> probably because that other user isn't in sudoers and can't perform administrative tasks
<Jucato> !sudo | zoohouse
<ubotu> zoohouse: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nosrednaekim> zoohouse: its not actually the root password, but your own (via sudo) password
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: then no, not you :P
<Arwen> !root | zoohouse
<ubotu> zoohouse: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Arwen> great factoid :-P
<Daisuke_Ido> i like that one
<Daisuke_Ido> need clever writers for the factoids.  spice things up a little
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: unless of course one does "sudo passwd root"
<nosrednaekim> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<nosrednaekim> lol
<zoohouse> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> i miss os/2
<Daisuke_Ido> but not very much
* Arsanerit did sudo su
<Arwen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, uh... why do you miss OS/2?
<Daisuke_Ido> i miss it in a sorta passing way, kinda like new kids on the block.  it's a "whatever happened to them?" type of missing
<Arwen> lol... OS/2 isn't dead... it's just called "Windows NT" now.
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't particularly care, but it's almost interesting enough to pay attention to
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: ecomstation
<Arwen> hmm... I forgot to install my svn build of mplayer after I compiled it :-(
<Arwen> DAMN IT
<seishinbyou> $B"v"v"v(B USB wireless works  $B"v"v"v(B
<zoohouse> If I install adoby flash non free from adept, works fine on my account. But on my new user account. Why?
<seishinbyou> too bad about the built in orinoco, though
<Arwen> zoohouse, explain how it doesn't work.
<zoohouse> *But not on my new user account*
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: that's also like saying that my grandpa's now called frankenstein just because his brain was pilfered to be put in the monster.
<Arwen> does it show in "about:plugins"?
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, ......
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: you had a odd grandfather.
<Arwen> cmon, don't troll.
<zoohouse> Arwen: when I log into the other user and test for flash, firefox says i need to install flash.
<Daisuke_Ido> alright, i'll be good
<Arwen> zoohouse, open firefox in that user and go to the URL "about:config"
<Daisuke_Ido> zoohouse: because it's in /home/user/.mozilla/plugins
<zoohouse> Arwen: ok one sec
<zoohouse> ok
<zoohouse> let me see
<zoohouse> brb
<Lacrymology> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daisuke_Ido> but follow arwen's advice first
<Daisuke_Ido> frick...  i have to be at work in less than 2 hours :\
<zoohouse> Arwen: ok im there
<Daisuke_Ido> only bright side is i'
<Arwen> zoohouse, is there a flash plugin listed anywhere?
<Daisuke_Ido> only work until 7 tonight :)
<zoohouse> let me fliter brb
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: I'm lucky, I have 17 hours before I have to go back to that !#$@!@$^@!@#$%
<zoohouse> Arwen: Can't find by flitering flash. When I do, it gives me 2 items which just happen to say flash but is not the plugin.
<Arwen> zoohouse, huh...
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: installing the plugin merely copies the file to th user's .mozilla/plugins directory, right?
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, but he said he installed with adept
<Arwen> that means it should be in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<zoohouse> Arwen: let me check to see if it is there
<zoohouse> just to make sure
<zoohouse> Arwen, Daisuke_Ido: yea I see the plugins at /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, now it's weird.
<Daisuke_Ido> and i can't explain it
<zoohouse> Arwen: when I type config:plugins I see Shockwave Flash is enabled...
<PhinnFort> why osm
<PhinnFort> why isn't automake1.6 available anymore?
<Arwen> zoohouse, but you can't play any flash?
<zoohouse> Let me try again just to confirm on diff sites
* zoohouse Hides under a rock
<zoohouse> :D
<zoohouse> It's working
<Arwen> moron. :-P
<zoohouse> hahaha
<zoohouse> Sorry for the wild goose chase
* Arwen pokes zoohouse with a sharp stick :-)
<nosrednaekim> zoohouse: Arwen: guess what? /. loads with the wierd little greed title bars here in firefox..could it be a problem?
<zoohouse> haha
<nosrednaekim> lol
* zoohouse goes to sleep
<nosrednaekim> *green
<dwidmann> I just discovered something nice last night. Kdesktop behaviour - mouse click actions - custom menus :)
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann: oh sweet... where'e that?
<frojnd> would anyone know why if I listen to music in amarok, and than pause it and open xmms and there start some other music, and than pause it in xmms and resume it in amarok now in amarok music won't that loud but silent... that just weird. Can someone tell me how to fix this
<dwidmann> right click the desktop, configure desktop, behavior
<PhinnFort> frojnd: stop using XMMS, it's obsolote
<PhinnFort> *obsolete
<PhinnFort> frojnd: AFAIK, Amarok has a XMMS-lookalike thingy
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann: ok
<dwidmann> settings -> configure amarok -> general -> show player window
<frojnd> PhinnFort: looks like only one audio device can control music volume... I encrease the music in xmms and than resume it in amarok and in amarok was as it was before xmms was started
<PhinnFort> frojnd: well, i don't think alsa supports software mixing, so if you don't have hardware mixing, you can only use one app at a time
<PhinnFort> but then you can use software synthesizers, such as ARTS to use several apps to play music
<Arwen> you could use a software mixer like arts or esd though
<frojnd> PhinnFort: I allready have installed arts. WHere is this arts ?
<PhinnFort> frojnd: I don't think XMMS supports ARTS
<Arwen> ...
<PhinnFort> frojnd: if you have KDE running, ARTS should be running already
<PhinnFort> (but arts is crap, imho;))
<dwidmann> only about 5 months til ARTS's EOL
<Arwen> arts has been deprecated :-P
<PhinnFort> I think arts will live on, it's just getting wrapped in by phono
<PhinnFort> and phonon will have several backends, not just arts
<family> how can I increase the size of the icons on the desktop?
<PhinnFort> family: in system settings somewhere
<PhinnFort> search for icons
<family> ahah, I found it. Thanks.
<PhinnFort> yw;)
<dwidmann> "With KDE 4 aRts will be discontinued and a new API to be used by KDE programs is currently under construction." - multimedia.kde.org
<dranas> hello
<PhinnFort> dwidmann: old announcement, the API is Phonon, and it supports multiple backends, including ARTS, afaik
<DaveTheAve> Hello, I really need help with a Virtual Machine Server..... it's just a static IP i'm trying to assign... it's not taking right
<dwidmann> hmm.
<dranas> hey anyone know how to get to kdm setup so i can screw with my login theme?
<PhinnFort> dranas: searched for KDm in system settings?
<nosrednaekim> dranas: its in the theme manager in kcontrol
<AaronCampbell> Does anyone have time to help me get my networking working again? I have 2 wired gigabit connections, and 1 wireless connection.  All I really want is to get one of the gigabit connections working again
<AaronCampbell> It appears as though all the interfaces are working fine.   don't see any way to choose a wireless network, and as for wired, I can't get an IP on my network (192.168.2.x), and a static IP (what I used to run) doesn't seem to work.  I've changed the cables out a few times, and am using one I tested on this laptop.   This laptop connects to the same router, using DHCP
<AaronCampbell> And worst of all, it was working fine a few days ago
<dranas> no the theme manager changes my desktop appearance
<dranas> the splash screen is for the thing that shows stuff loading
<DaveTheAve> Hello, I really need help with a Virtual Machine Server..... it's just a static IP i'm trying to assign... it's not taking right
<mat1980> I've not found a lancher to kcontrol in the menu. Someone know where it is? Or have I to add it everytime I install kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> mathias: system settings is the "new" control center.. if you want the old one, you have to add it
<jhutchins_lt> mat1980: Easier to just use alt-f2, kdesu kcontrol
<mat1980> jhutchins_lt: thanks for the tip, but it's not for me. I know how to start kcontrol. It's for newbie. You know, they usually hate type commands.
<jhutchins_lt> mat1980: Teach them, don't coddle them.
<DaveTheAve> Hello, I really need help with a VMware Server..... it's just a static IP i'm trying to assign... it's not taking right
<dranas> so yeah how exactly do i get to change my login acreen
<dranas> screen
<mat1980> jhutchins_lt: you're too optimistic :)
<nosrednaekim> DaveTheAve: #vmware ?
<DaveTheAve> No it's a ubuntu problem
<DaveTheAve> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: NO such device
<nosrednaekim> is this within vmware
<DaveTheAve> Yes it is
<DaveTheAve> but I have a flag0
<DaveTheAve> eth0
<nosrednaekim> DaveTheAve: hence my comment to go to #vmware..
<Ind[y] > The whole thing with the Keyring Manager is just nonsense and should immediately be removed!
<DaveTheAve> no it worked when i had it DHCP but not static with static it started giving me issues
<dranas> then remove it?
<Ind[y] > dranas: how?
<dranas> like i think if you dont enter a password for it, itll go away and leave you alone
<Arwen> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<ScarFreewill> I need to setup a boot loader preferdly grub on my sdc (250gb) I don't have one on there... do I need to chroot? I'm confused?
<Minataku> sudo grub-install /dev/sdc
<Minataku> I believe
<Minataku> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Minataku> Check out the howtos for detailed info
<ScarFreewill> thanks
<Minataku> np
<david__> Can anyone help me install nVidia drivers so i can use beryl?
<mat1980> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mat1980> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sebastian__> nas
<ScarFreewill> I'm still a little confused If I do "sudo grub-install /dev/sdc" wouldn't it install grub to /dev/sda (the one I'm currnetly using) but just for sdc? (I don't want to screw my currnet setup up...)
<Minataku> No, I don't think so
<Minataku> Considering LiveCD installers have root on the CD-ROM
<nosrednaekim> ScarFreewill: no, it won't
<nosrednaekim> ScarFreewill: now what it will install to sdc is another thing..
<ScarFreewill> Minataku: thats the prob I installed with alternative..
<ScarFreewill> ok let me tell the tail..
<Minataku> Still a LiveCD
<ScarFreewill> i've got kubuntu its working (sda) my friend installed kubuntu (sdc) but he loaded his boot loader on his windows hdd... I want to make his linux hdd independant so that he doesn't need his windows hdd to fire up his grub on his linux hdd btw. he has a /boot on his linux partition all that he need (I think) is that stuff in his hdd's boot sector
<nosrednaekim> yeah, so do that command.
<ScarFreewill> ok so just "sudo grub-install /dev/sdc" and it won't mess my with any other hdd than sdc?
<Arwen> well, no, but it also won't do anything unless sdc is first to boot
<nosrednaekim> nope.
<yamal> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ScarFreewill> ye first boot is sda second sdb third is his hdd sdc
<ScarFreewill> should I do something like this "mount /dev/sdc1? /mnt/" then "chroot /mnt/ /bin/bash" then "grub-install /dev/sdc"
<ScarFreewill> oops...
<nosrednaekim> first command is right
<ScarFreewill> "mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/" then ...
<nosrednaekim> yes
<nosrednaekim> second command doesn't need the last part
<ScarFreewill> k
<nosrednaekim> third command is right (assuming menu.lst  on that partition has all the right info)
<ScarFreewill> yes all his /boot stuff is right
<ScarFreewill> well /mnt/boot for that matter...
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<ScarFreewill> "chroot /mnt" it tells me "chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt: Operation not permitted"
<nosrednaekim> sudo
<ScarFreewill> ;p
<nosrednaekim> lol
<DaSkreech> I'm having booting issues
<DaSkreech> Hard drive comes up
<ScarFreewill> I just wanted to check if every thing was the same in chroot envirment so i did "sudo fdisk -l" it told me "cannot open /proc/partitions" is this nomal this is the second time I've ever been chrooted (first time was in gentoo installation and i didn't have clue what i was doing ;p)
<DaSkreech>  Grub comes up (very slowly)
<DaSkreech> then I get incorrect file structure
<DaSkreech> Ran a fsck it seems to say everythign is fine/
<DaSkreech>  What files could I be missing?
<DaSkreech>  other than the Kernel
<DaSkreech> Which seems to be there
<DaSkreech> !chroot | ScarFreewill
<ubotu> ScarFreewill: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<DaSkreech> ScarFreewill: that will help you get .proc and /dev mapped properly
<nosrednaekim> ScarFreewill: i wouldn't do anything in there besides grub-install...
<ScarFreewill> I did sudo grub-install /dev/sdc and it tells me /dev/sdc does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<nosrednaekim> ScarFreewill: hmm..
<nosrednaekim> see if sdc is in /dev
<ScarFreewill> k
<ScarFreewill> there is like 20 partitions on my sdc but its there
<ScarFreewill> it also looked like my /dev has x3 in hardware/files
<nosrednaekim> just curious, check if there is a /dev/sdd
<ScarFreewill> yup and almost to o
<ScarFreewill> (sdo)
<nosrednaekim> ScarFreewill: hmm... have you ever booted this installation?
<ScarFreewill> well not on my pc since that is why I want to boot loader for
<ScarFreewill> should I try to install the bootloader in his pc?
<nosrednaekim> wait... does your computer have two hard drives besides this one?
<nosrednaekim> and yes, i'd do it in his.
<ScarFreewill> yes (250 linux myne--120win myne--250linux his)
<nosrednaekim> all sata?
<ScarFreewill> the only prob is he doesn't have internet (this is south africa everything is very expancive especaly technoligy... except for linux...)
<ScarFreewill> yes all sata
<nosrednaekim> and all his are sata?
<ScarFreewill> yes as far is I know
<nosrednaekim> ScarFreewill: do a df, see what partition of what disc chroot thinks its in
<DaSkreech> ScarFreewill: Do they have those Linux kiosks that I keep hearing about down there?
<ScarFreewill> DaSkreech: lol I don't know what is kiosks ;p
<ScarFreewill> nosrednaekim: /dev/sdb1             18366468   1961328  15472168  12% /
<nosrednaekim> ahh ha... so it thinks its on sdb1
<ScarFreewill> nosrednaekim: that 18gb partition looks like his linux partition (sdc1)
<ScarFreewill> so should I try to grub the sdb?
<nosrednaekim> yeah,...... so it thinks its hdb.... yeah....
<nosrednaekim> do that.
<ScarFreewill> hdb?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<ScarFreewill> isn't it sdb?
<ScarFreewill> sudo grub-install /dev/hdb?
<nosrednaekim> no wait.. sorry
<nosrednaekim> no.. sdb, my bad
<nosrednaekim> i'm used to thinking h
<ScarFreewill> np
<ScarFreewill> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<ScarFreewill> ;p
<DaSkreech> Hi Mez
* DaSkreech waves at Hobbsee as well
<ScarFreewill> I guess I format is in oder ;p
<nosrednaekim> ScarFreewill: not neccesarily..
<ScarFreewill> well there is no important files on his linux partitoin ....
<ScarFreewill> he just installed last night
<nosrednaekim> ScarFreewill: ok, yeah, I guess you can reformat, but i'm not quite sure what the problem is.
<ScarFreewill> thanks a lot for you help though I'm learned quite a lot :D
<ScarFreewill> I'm going to go to his house now and just going to reinstall it...
<Mez> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> ScarFreewill: Wait
<DaSkreech> ScarFreewill: http://www.go-opensource.org/campaign/partners/freedom_toaster/4/
<DaSkreech> That was it the freedom toaster
<mathias_> hello
<nosrednaekim> 'lo
<ScarFreewill> DaSkreech: yes I know that :D
<DaSkreech> ScarFreewill: those really exist around the place?
<DaSkreech> http://www.freedomtoaster.org/
<DaSkreech> Mez: how goes?
<ScarFreewill> DaSkreech: I have not used one but I hear its not to updated (I've got 64kb/s uncaped internet so I don't really need that) yes they do exist
<david__> How do i install drivers for an nVidia GeForce FX 5200? the info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia didn't help/work
<nosrednaekim> david__: easiest way is to get the restricted manager, and use that
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: Any idea what could be my booting issue?
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech:  bad HD?
<david__> nosrednaekim: how would igo about doing that?
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: :-P I just got it and I can mount it fine
<DaSkreech> Though I do understand that mounting doesn't mean that the file structure is correct
<DaSkreech>  fsck clears it though
<nosrednaekim> david__: " sudo apt-get install restricted-manager"
* DaSkreech kicks stupid resierFS
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: reiser? hpmh.
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know
<nosrednaekim> I hate the reiserFS
<nosrednaekim> too heavy on CPU
<DaSkreech> I'm starting to as well
<nosrednaekim> ext3 is better
<DaSkreech> Winder if he's out of jail yet
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: I think he's on bail
<nosrednaekim> I believe that tutorial that you went to refers to the restricted manager.
<nosrednaekim> david__: ^^
<DaSkreech> So What files would it be looking for that don't cause a kernel panic?
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: sorry, could you restate your problem? you are getting a kernel panic?
<david__> nosrednaekim: it's installing it and it's deps right now
<DaSkreech> No
<nosrednaekim> david__: ok
<DaSkreech> My machine cmoes up
<nosrednaekim> does what?
<nosrednaekim> oh.. comes
<nosrednaekim> but its slow?
<DaSkreech> The BIOS etc can see my drive SMART doesn't spout off. (Should install smartmontools shouldn't I?)
<DaSkreech> GRUB comes up
<DaSkreech>  Very slowly
<DaSkreech> then I get a 16 incorrect file structure
<nosrednaekim> like it hands on loading stage 1.5 for a while?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: oh.. you have ti reinstall grub
<nosrednaekim> *tp
<DaSkreech> aw sweet :)
<nosrednaekim> *to
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<david__> nosrednaekim: it came up with 3 errors when i tried to start it
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: you can temporarily boot by using the livecd to replace your grub
<nosrednaekim> david__: what are they?
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: I know I'm on the live CD now
<nosrednaekim> make sure you do "kdesu restricted-manager"
<david__> nosrednaekim: modinfo: could not find module /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<david__> nosrednaekim: modinfo: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko: No such file or directory
<david__> nosrednaekim: modinfo: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko: No such file or directory
<nosrednaekim> david__: this is printed in the konsole when you start restricted manager?
<david__> nosrednaekim: yeah
<nosrednaekim> and resctritedmanager refuses to start?
<david__> nosrednaekim: yup
<nosrednaekim> did you run "kdesu restricted-manager"?
<david__> nosrednaekim: i ran it with sudo
<nosrednaekim> do kdesu.
<nosrednaekim> not sure if sudo works..
<nosrednaekim> just try kdesu
<david__> nosrednaekim: same thing happened
<nosrednaekim> david__: hmm sudo works here....
<nosrednaekim> odd... oh well, you can do it the manual way (its not hard)
<nosrednaekim> start adept-manager
<david__> nosrednaekim: it's started
<nosrednaekim> david__: search for nvidia-glx
<nosrednaekim> david__: do you know the model of your nvdia graphhics card?
<jim88> I need help ... I cannot remove helix player ... I've tried sudo apt-get remove helix-player ... and it I get  the error Errors were encountered while processing:
<jim88>  /var/cache/apt/archives/helix-player_1.0.6-3_i386.deb
<jim88> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jim88> sorry
<DaSkreech> jim88: Sorry?
<david__> nosrednaekim: it's a GeForce FX 5200, and adept says i have nvidia-glx-legacy installed
<jim88> I should have used pastebin
<DaSkreech> jim88: You figured it out?
<nosrednaekim> david__: hmm remove that.
<jim88> nope
<DaSkreech> jim88: Ah
<DaSkreech> jim88: remove that file. You used apt-get to install helix ?
<david__> nosrednaekim: it's set to remove
<nosrednaekim> david__: that could be causing problems.
<nosrednaekim> hit apply
<jim88> I don't remember
<jim88> so all I have to do is remove the /var/chache?
<david__> nosrednaekim: done, now what?
<nosrednaekim> install nvidia-glx-new
<david__> nosrednaekim: it's d/l'ing and installing now
<DaSkreech> jim88: yeah it doesn't hurt anything except download times
<nosrednaekim> david__: ok
<jim88> ok
<david__> nosrednaekim: there was an error committing changes
<nosrednaekim> what was it?
<david__> nosrednaekim: "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<nosrednaekim> was there any details section? or anythin?
<david__> nosrednaekim: nope, just a dialog saying that
<nosrednaekim> ok, close adept and run this on the command line "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<nosrednaekim> that'll give us a better error message
<david__> nosrednaekim:
<david__> Unpacking nvidia-glx-new (from .../nvidia-glx-new_1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-16.28_i386.deb) ...
<david__> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-16.28_i386.deb (--unpack):
<david__>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-settings', which is also in package nvidia-settings
<david__> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<david__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<david__>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-16.28_i386.deb
<david__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nosrednaekim> ! pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<xst> No matter how hard I try I have not been able to enable an external monitor to my laptop. Every time I configure a secondary monitor in "system settings" X won't restart. What should I do?
<nosrednaekim> david__: oh ok... "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-settings"
<david__> nosrednaekim: it removed with no problems
<david__> nosrednaekim: should i try installing nvidia-glx-new again?
<nosrednaekim> run that previous command again... you can reach it by pressing the up arrow
<nosrednaekim> yes
<david__> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26626/
<DaSkreech> jim88: You don't remember how you installed helix?
<david__> nosrednaekim: should i remove nvidia-xconfig if it is installed?
<DaSkreech> xst: alt+ctrl+backspace restarts X
<nosrednaekim> david__: "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-xconfig"
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<david__> nosrednaekim: removed without a problem, imma try to install nvidia-glx-new again
<nosrednaekim> david__: your problem was that you installed the wrong nvidia drivers. You installed the ones for legacy card (before 2002)
<nosrednaekim> ok
<xst> DaSkreech: Yes it *tries* to restart X but it cannot. It won't start again
<jim88> DaSkreech: I don't remeber how I installed helix but I am still getting an error that I cannot remove helix-player
<DaSkreech> xst: Ah
<DaSkreech> !xinerama
<jim88> DaSkreech: I don't remeber how I installed helix but I am still getting an error that I cannot remove helix-player ... it wants to install it
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<david__> nosrednaekim: it installed problem-free
<nosrednaekim> david__: ok!
<DaSkreech> jim88: Well can You pastebin your sources?
<jim88> one sec
<DaSkreech> jim88: the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<david__> nosrednaekim: now what do i do?
<nosrednaekim> david__:
<nosrednaekim> just a second
<david__> nosrednaekim: k
<DaSkreech> !Dualhead | xst
<ubotu> xst: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<hammer> hi
<hammer> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<jim88> DaSkreech:  here is my sources.list  http://pastebin.ca/581702
* SlimG2 can't wait uintil the Amarok 1.4.6 packages arrive in repos!!
<polopolo> is a new amaroK out?
<nosrednaekim> david__: ok, see if you have this command "nvidia-xconfig"
<SlimG2> polopolo: yes
<SlimG2> polopolo: http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/234
<david__> nosrednaekim: ok
<polopolo> aha, ok, but where I come for
<david__> nosrednaekim: i've got it
<polopolo> ntfs-config works not on my pc
<nosrednaekim> david__: run it
<DaSkreech> polopolo: today
<nosrednaekim> david__: with a sudo
<polopolo> i've installed but when I run it, nothing happend
<david__> nosrednaekim: ran with no errors
<nosrednaekim> david__: ok, could you please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<david__> gimme a sec to open it in kate
<nosrednaekim> david__: no problem
<polopolo> nobody knows the answer?
<david__> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26627/
<DaSkreech> polopolo: tried ntfs3g?
<polopolo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions?action=show&redirect=NTFSReadWrite#head-c067eb7e3cd4107cc08cdf30a9e1aed8adb02971
<nosrednaekim> david__: ok, log out, click on the little menu in kdm, and select restart x
<david__> nosrednaekim: and if X doesn't come up?
<nosrednaekim> and oh yeah.. cross your fingers
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<david__> nosrednaekim: i'll restore from the backup xorg.conf if it doesn't work and come back here, if it does work, i'll come back here
<jim88> DaSkreech:  did you get my pastebin?   http://pastebin.ca/581702
<nosrednaekim> david__: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and select the nv driver
<nosrednaekim> david__: that works!
<DaSkreech> jim88: ok
<david__> nosrednaekim: right now?
<polopolo> Nobody has answer for my?
<nosrednaekim> david__: no time like the present
<david__> nosrednaekim: right now?
<nosrednaekim> david__: yeah
<DaSkreech> jim88: you seem to have a pretty standard (bad Automatix!) set of repos
<david__> nosrednaekim: select the nvidia driver?
<DaSkreech> jim88: what command are you running?
<Kjellviz> hey, i had ubuntu installed, then i installed kde desktop on top, where did all those funky screensavers i had in gnome go ?
<jim88> DaSkreech:  command for what?
<nosrednaekim> david__: no no..
<DaSkreech> jim88: removing helix
<nosrednaekim> I meant that if you were stuck without x, thats how you get it back
<polopolo> nobody has the answer, I go to the forums then :(
<jim88> DaSkreech:  sudo apt-get remove helix-player
<zipper> For some reason, my kubuntu feisty installation has begun to get unresponsive for a couple of minutes once in a while. This has never been a problem before, and since i havent updated or installed anything i don't know what could be causing this. Any ideas?
<DaSkreech> jim88: and it complains about the cache?
<jim88> yes
<Kjellviz> zipper: do u have a wireless card installed ?
<david__> nosrednaekim: ok :) i'm gonna go restart it now.
<zipper> Kjellviz, no
<DaSkreech> jim88: can you do a sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<nosrednaekim> david__: see ya! (I hope)
<Kjellviz> zipper: ok, then i dunno, thats what made my installation become buggy and crash ><
<zipper> Kjellviz, hmm i see. Well, thanks anyway.
<jim88> DaSkreech:  it says  errors were encountered while processing mozilla-helix-player
<DaSkreech> jim88: is there a file called helix-player_1.0.6-3_i386.deb in the cache folder ?
<jim88> DaSkreech:  you told me to delete it earlier and I did from the var/cache file
<DaSkreech> jim88: k
<DaSkreech> jim88: try reinstall it
<DaSkreech> then remove it :)
<xman> Does anybody know a channel for kernel/hardware issues besides #linux ?
<jim88> that's what I was having problems with ... it would not delete and I got errors
<xman> One with good kernel.hardware knowledge ?
<metbsd> i why i dl kubuntu but it says ubuntu 7.04
<DaSkreech> xman: #hardware ?
<Fra_221187> salve
<xman> Nobody answers ...
<DaSkreech> !paitence
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paitence - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Fra_221187> scusate la domanda che sicuramente avranno gi fatto in molti, ma sto provando kubuntu dopo un bel po di ubuntu alle spalle: c' un modo per attivare compiz in automatico come in ubuntu feisty o bisogna installarlo a mano? grazie
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<xman> I'm waiting like 20 mins
<Fra_221187> preciso che non mi interessa la 0.4 o 0.5
<xman> And waiting ... and then some more ...
<DaSkreech> xman: in ##linux ?
<xman> Maybe it's something with the channel ...
<Fra_221187> i'm sorry, i'm going to the italian channel ;)
<Fra_221187> bye
<DaSkreech> that's one of the busier channels
<Kjellviz> hey, if you dont enjoy the waiting in a free support channel i suggest you pay for support ><
<xman> DaSkreech: Nobody knew what was happening ... so ... bummer ...
<DaSkreech> xman: what hardware?
<xman> mobo: ABit KT7A
<DaSkreech> jim88: as far as I know a remove command shouldn't even check the cache
<DaSkreech> Hi ompaul
<david__> nosrednaekim: ok, i restarted, and it didn't work.
<nosrednaekim> david__: you restored the backup?
<xman> Kjellviz: I don't minfd waiting. I just don't know if i'm asking where i should :\
<david__> nosrednaekim: i ran the command you gave me and switch to the nv driver
<ompaul> DaSkreech, evening
<nosrednaekim> and that brought it back? or not..
<chris_scummette> hi there
<jhutchins_lt> xman: What's the question?  I think that's what I have upstairs.
<chris_scummette> i was wondering
<david__> nosrednaekim: the command with the nv driver brought me back into X
<chris_scummette> somthing
<DaSkreech> xman: Sup with it?
<xman> UGH
<xman> Here it comes
<DaSkreech> !ask | chris_scummette
<ubotu> chris_scummette: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<andy_> hi
<nosrednaekim> david__: ok... well run that command again, and this time select the nvidia driver. then Reboot.
<chris_scummette> its kinda dumb ^^
<nosrednaekim> just to be sure
<xman> My system spends insame amounts of time on IOWAITS
<david__> ok
<chris_scummette> i was wonderig are there any anti-virus for kubuntu
<xman> Tried as much that i could fill a novel
<DaSkreech> xman: what chipset ?
<jhutchins_lt> xman: bad HD or controller.
<xman> Nothing works ...
<xman> All of them ?
<chris_scummette> i know linux is not the favorite aim but...
<DaSkreech> !virus | chris_scummette
<ubotu> chris_scummette: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<zombielion> i was wonderin ghow i get divx and xvid videos to play in kubuntu
<chris_scummette> perfect !
<chris_scummette> hehe
<xman> Via
<DaSkreech> !codecs | zombielion
<ubotu> zombielion: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<andy_> i run kubuntu n so far i cant find n e anti virus stuff
<chris_scummette> cause some of my contacts on msn have been atacked
<DaSkreech> xman: That's a company :)
<xman> Nb KT133A, Sb 686b
* DaSkreech waves at leileilol
<david__> nosrednaekim: i'll see you in a few minutes, hopefully.
<nosrednaekim> david__: yeah
<xman> DaSkreech: you type faster then i think :)
<DaSkreech> xman: and you haven't seen any reports from a Net search on your problem ?
<leileilol> nihao
<xman> Yeah, right. I wish. Ireally wish i did so.
<xman> But no.
<DaSkreech> xman: Maybe it's not the motherboard?
<xman> All say something about 686b bug and skipped sound with sblive which i don't have (anymore)
<DaSkreech> Ah sb :-)
<xman> DaSkreech: Any good ideas ?
<zombielion> im tottaly new to linux and i have no idea how to get divx and xvid to work if it will even work can someone kinda walk me thru or soemthing
<xman> Any bad ones ?
<DaSkreech> xman: this is Storage IO you are waiting on?
<xman> AHA.
<Kjellviz> zombielion: install and use VLC media player
<DaSkreech> zombielion: did you read the page ubotu just mentioned to you?
<zombielion> i have been trying but i dont know how
<xman> Anything to do with physical storage kills my CPU
<Kjellviz> zombielion: what it want play u can just delete ><
<DaSkreech> xman: tried switching your IDE cables?
<jhutchins_lt> xman: Haven't you been dealing with this for like several weeks or months now?
<xman> Be it CD/DVD, HDD, USB
<zombielion> ? kjellviz
<xman> jhutchins_lt: Glad you remembered :)
<DaSkreech> Kjellviz: If you are't being helpful please wait in #kubuntu-offtopic
<jhutchins_lt> xman: It's not gonna get better.
<xman> Just tried some kernel params
<jhutchins_lt> xman: Let me guess, didn't help.
<xman> jhutchins_lt: Twist the knive, will you ?
<DaSkreech> xman: would you happen to have any friends with the same motherboard model? Or family at least ?
<Kjellviz> DaSkreech: uhm ? for starters im waiting for answer to my own question, furthermore i gave him a reasonable solution that worked wonders for me!
<DaSkreech> zombielion: Did you see the page that ubotu mentioned to you?
<DaSkreech> Kjellviz: What's your question?
<xman> noapic, nolapic, acpi=off, acpi=noirq, noapictimer, irqpoll etc etc ad nauseam
<xman> DaSkreech: I do. Same stuff, hardware and software.
<Kjellviz> DaSkreech: i installed kde desktop on my ubuntu installation and wonder where all those nice screensavers i had in Gnome are now
<xman> Same problem
<Kjellviz> zombielion: what i said was try installing a mediaplayer called VLC
<DaSkreech> xman: Really? Thats interesting
<xman> Also on an nvidia nf2 powered ABIT AN7
<DaSkreech> Kjellviz: they are managed by gnome-screensaver
<Kjellviz> zombielion: it should play most divx and xvids without having the need of installing extra codecs
<xman> Couldn't get my hands on any intel system tho ...
<chris_scummette> is there any french kubuntu room?
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Kjellviz> DaSkreech: ok, so basically i would need to run gnome to use them ?
<zombielion> ya i am kinda looking at them linux is confusing and i have tried to get vlc player but i just dont know how
<zombielion> do the same way to do stuff apply for kubuntu
<zombielion> everything is in ubuntu
<phpcode> How to open a rar file?
<metbsd> how do i configure wireless card?
<DaSkreech> Kjellviz: Umm Maybe not. but they may be kept somewhere that KDE isn't expecting
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: iwconfig
<zombielion> how do i install that
<DaSkreech> Kjellviz: I can tell you you shoudl start looking in /usr/share
<metbsd> as regular user?
<zombielion> i have been trying to since last night and i dont know what i am doing
<DaSkreech> zombielion: ok What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<metbsd> i have one ath0
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: you can, but to make any changes to it, you have to be in sudo
<zombielion> 7.04 i think fiesty fawn
<Kjellviz> DaSkreech: ok, well its no biggie, sure i can browse for them :)  also i guess there are some downloadable screensavers for kde
<chris_scummette> another dumb thing i was wondering
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: ok, could you pastebin the output?
<metbsd> can you teach me how to do it?
<chris_scummette> about...
<chris_scummette> defrag
<jhutchins_lt> xman: The RAID feature available on that motherboard routinely destroyed data.
<metbsd> no
<DaSkreech> zombielion: Do you have adept open?
<metbsd> i have no internet connection
<xman> I have the nonraid version ....
<metbsd> cannot paste
<DaSkreech> Kjellviz: yes kdescreensavers as I recall
<chris_scummette> at work i had to defrag today and i was wondering "does kubuntu has these problems"
<xman> But what's the use ...
<metbsd> IEEE 802.11g
<DaSkreech> !info kdescreensavers
<metbsd> ESSID empty
<metbsd> Mode managed
<ubotu> Package kdescreensavers does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<metbsd> freq 2.437 GHz
<zombielion> no which one the add/remove one or the manager
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: stop stop
<ashu18> hello??? i need help
<nosrednaekim> ashu18: whats the problem?
<Kjellviz> DaSkreech: thanks you are mighy helpful, and im stunned by your multitasking capability! =D
<zombielion> ok i have adapt manager open
<nosrednaekim> zombielion: search for vlc
<ashu18> i am an ubuntu user...but it won't acceot my cds at all.....so i am thinking of changing to kubuntu...but i get an error message there too
<zombielion> nothing
<DaSkreech> zombielion: the manager
<zombielion> i have the manager open and i came back with nothing
<DaSkreech> ashu18: accept your cds ?
<nosrednaekim> ashu18: accept your cds? could you be a bit more specific?
<DaSkreech> zombielion: under the adept menu go to manage repos
<ashu18> it's something like "only root can access unionfs in / "
<zombielion> ok done
<DaSkreech> zombielion: you should have a set of checkboxes with two unchecked ?
<ashu18> i mean it doesn't respond if i insert a CD
<metbsd> so, no help for me?
<zombielion> in which tab
<jim88> DaSkreech:  I get an new error when I go to install helix-player ... http://pastebin.ca/581747
<zombielion> kubuntu software tab?
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: "sudo iwlist ath0 scan"
<DaSkreech> zombielion: first one
<metbsd> what password?
<DaSkreech> zombielion: are all the checkmarks checked?
<ashu18> i am using ubuntu right now...i will switch over to kubuntu only if it will take in the CDs
<DaSkreech> jim88: You have realplayer installed as well?
<chris_scummette> why doesn't K recognize my floppy ?
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: your password
<jim88> DaSkreech:  I think so
<metbsd> what's password
<DaSkreech> ashu18: there was a tutorial on how to get that to work ...
<ashu18> where??
<ashu18> i am new linux so i am having loads of trouble with all these commands and all
<ashu18> 'new to linux'
<nosrednaekim> ashu18: what are trying to mount a unionfs for?
<nosrednaekim> what cd are you trying to load?
<DaSkreech> ashu18: Sorry about that :)
<DaSkreech> jim88: How did you install that?
<ashu18> well i am pathetic...i don't what on earth unionfs is supposed to be
<metbsd> nosrednaekim, i see the essid abc
<metbsd> nosrednaekim, what to do next?
<DaSkreech> ashu18: that's ok what kind of CD is it?
<jim88> I think thru automatix
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: "sudo iwconfig ath0 ESSID abc"
<metbsd> what about password?
<metbsd> i have a password for abc
<DaSkreech> jim88: Just checking have you asked in #automatix ?
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: is it WEP?
<metbsd> not sure
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: that iwlist command would tell you
<DaSkreech> ashu18: What is on the CD?
<jim88> DaSkreech:  it won't let me delete anything because of the helix-player issue ... I've even tried deleting realplayer and all I get is the error I posted
<metbsd> wpa version1
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: errr... now thats going to be hard.
<metbsd> wpa2 version 1
<DaSkreech> jim88: Yeah. Automatix can be a pain
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: you have to use the network manager
<metbsd> where
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: do you see it in your panel?
<DaSkreech> jim88: can you join #automatix ?
<chris_scummette> flopppppppppppies
<chris_scummette> i need help about floppy drives!
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: you are running 7.04 fiesty right?
<metbsd> y
<nosrednaekim> because it matters..
<ashu18> hey i am back
<metbsd> i launch it, but it does not come out
<metbsd> yes it's 7.04
<ashu18> i am using the kubuntu live cd
<DaSkreech> !floppy
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: it should be on your panel
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<chris_scummette> alright
<DaSkreech> chris_scummette: see if ^^^ helps
<nosrednaekim> ashu18: ok, so whats the problem?
<ashu18> well if i rdouble click on cd rom or cd rw icon, this error message shows:
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: I have to go...
<ashu18> The desktop entry file
<ashu18> /home/ubuntu/Desktop/CDWRITER Device
<ashu18> is of type FSDevice but has no Dev=... entry.
<ashu18> is kubuntu totally different from ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> ashu18: not very much different
<yurimxpxman> could someone please help me with this error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26643/
<DaSkreech> ashu18: just a different interface
<ashu18> ok, now what about my problem??
<DaSkreech> yurimxpxman: can you ask in #winehq as well ?
<DaSkreech> ashu18: You have two CD drives?
<yurimxpxman> DaSkreech: I did, but nobody seems to be there
<ashu18> one guy in the #ubuntu channel did something called 'ssh' and told me that it's a hardware problem
<ashu18> no just one cd-rw drive
<DaSkreech> ashu18: He logged into your machine
<ashu18> whatever he told that it's hardware problem...what do you reckon???
<yurimxpxman> DaSkreech: do you have any ideas?
<DaSkreech> yurimxpxman: not really jsut glanced and saw it was a wine error
<ashu18> should i replace ubuntu with kubuntu on my machine??
<DaSkreech> ashu18: You can't see anything from your CD rom?
<ashu18> No, it won't accept ANYTHING
<DaSkreech> ashu18: do you mind me using you to poke around a bit ?
<DaSkreech> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ashu18> not at all
<DaSkreech> ashu18: can you open a konsole and type ls /dev/hd then press tab twice ?
<ashu18> but i am VERY tired doing all these stuff
<ashu18> i hav been doing these for about 20 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :(
<DaSkreech> ashu18: really? That's not right
<ashu18> anyway konsole is like Terminal of ubuntu, right??
<DaSkreech> ashu18: yes
<DaSkreech> ashu18: press alt+space and type konsole
<ashu18> nothing happens after i press Tab twice
<jhutchins_lt> yurimxpxman: What's that supposed to be?
<DaSkreech> ashu18: really?
<ashu18> yeah
<DaSkreech> ashu18: umm ok take off the hd and try sd
<MrBallZ> hi, how long does it take , to get new Amarok , thru the kubuntu repos ... it was released today ... or should I just upgrade bymyself ...
<DaSkreech> so ls /dev/sd tab twice
<DaSkreech> MrBallZ: it will probably be there in a few hours
<jhutchins_lt> You know, this business of making all storage devices mount root only on a system where there is no root user is pretty dumb.
<shady-> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<metbsd> how do i keep my system up to date?
<ashu18> DaSkreech: can't you plz use that ssh thing to poke around urself????? i am getting really frustrated......
<DaSkreech> ashu18: ok What's your IP address ?
<ksivaji> metbsd use adept-updater
<ashu18> i changed to linux for personal use, not to learn commands.............
<yurimxpxman> jhutchins_lt: it's an old educational game
<ashu18> how do i know in kubuntu???
<jhutchins_lt> ashu18: If you don't want to learn anything, you should probably go back to windows.
<ScarFreewill> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins_lt> ashu18: There are other distributions that default to mounting storage as read-all, but they have things you need to learn about them also.
<ashu18> well i HAVE tried to learn for a month, and i still haven't solved this silly mistake!!!!!!!!!!!!! you can put yourself in a situation once!!!
<ScarFreewill> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> jim88: hello?
<ScarFreewill> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ashu18> i really can't expect to stay with an OS which won't take in CDs
<jhutchins_lt> ashu18: kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde desktop instead of gnome, it's really not going to run very differently.
<jhutchins_lt> ashu18: I agree that the behavior is annoying.
<shady-> As of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) the recommended way to install the binary drivers is to use System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager. <-- help.. i'm using kunbutu and i can't find it
<ashu18> is there any other good distro??
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_lt: it's how it's mounting that's the issue?
<ashu18> i don't have windows cd either
<ksivaji> ashu18 kubuntu
<metbsd> so how do i mount my ntfs
<ashu18> ksivaji: what are you doing here???
<DaSkreech> !ntfs | metbsd
<ubotu> metbsd: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jhutchins_lt> yurimxpxman: You can sometimes go to winehq.com and get the latest release, sometimes that will work.  The game may need to be installed or something.  I think there's a good #wine channel too.
<ksivaji> !ntfs | metbsd
<ksivaji> ashu18 this is my home channel
<ashu18> ksivaji so you are more of a kubuntu guy???
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_lt: can you change the main user that CDs mount as ?
<jhutchins_lt> DaSkreech: Yeah, I think you can do that with fstab.
<DaSkreech> HAL manages taht right?
<ksivaji> ashu18 yes
<ashu18> ksivaji: can you help my plight then???
<jhutchins_lt> DaSkreech: Yeah, hal, and nobody can tell which layer is actually in control, so...
<ksivaji> no i am just started learning
<ashu18> oops
<ksivaji> ashu18 moreover you are not cooperating
<DaSkreech> ashu18: who told you that it was a hardware issue?
<ashu18> i am...i am just irritated
<ashu18> someone called '
<ashu18> gonzoism from the #ubuntu channel
<ksivaji> ashu18 i feel very sad for you but you are funny in #ubuntu-in
<fnordperfect> why are there so few fonts selectable in konsole? I'd like the one which ships with xfonts-dosemu..!
<ashu18> ksivaji: may i ask you to use my desktop for a day??? you will become funny yourself
<ashu18> ksivaji: are there other guys from #ubuntu-in here too?
<ksivaji> nope
<DaSkreech> I would guess yes :)
<ashu18> DaSkreech: can u just try ssh plz?? i am feeling sleepy............
<DaSkreech> ashu18: type ifconfig and give me your IP address
<DaSkreech> ashu18: Though I would guess you are behind a DSL Modem
<ashu18> yep
<ashu18> DaSkreech: But i am still using the live cd....will i install first and then you will enter my system???
<DaSkreech> ashu18: What is installed on the machine now?
<ashu18> ubuntu
<DaSkreech> I'd prefer just looking at that.
<ashu18> you mean ubuntu?????
<DaSkreech> That way you can test if CDs work
<DaSkreech> Yes
<mcquaid> i had the flash plugin working fine in konq.  But I removed the pkg via apt and manually installed a newer version
<ashu18> ok, let me boot in ubuntu first...see u in a minute
<mcquaid> it still works in firefox but not konq.  I had it rescan for plugins but no dice
<mcquaid> i manually copied libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<mcquaid> it's listed in konq as directories to scan but it's not working
<mcquaid> any suggestions?
<metbsd> i've mount ntfs , but i can't access it
<jhutchins_lt> mcquaid: Same problem, different distro.  File or vote on a bugreport.
<DaSkreech> metbsd: how did you mount it?
<mcquaid> jhutchins_lt, you have the same problem?
<metbsd> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /mnt
<mcquaid> strange it was working with the package
<mcquaid> what is the apt pkg doing differently?
<metbsd> i've mount ntfs , but i can't access it
<metbsd> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /mnt
<DaSkreech> metbsd: sudo umount /mnt && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /mnt - umask=022
<mcquaid> why aren't you using ntfs-3g?
<mcquaid> gives me no probs mounting ntfs with read/write
<metbsd> i'm newbie
<metbsd> i used to use bsd unix
<mcquaid> ah
<mcquaid> well install ntfs-3g
<ashu18> DaSkreech: why do you need my ip?? the other guy used my account password only
<DaSkreech> mcquaid: didn't say that he couldn't write
<jetsaredim> any packages of the new amarok
<mcquaid> mount like so ntfs-3g /dev/hda5 /media/xp/
<DaSkreech> ashu18: Of course :-)
<mcquaid> no i know he has read access issues.  just at this point I don't see why someone wouldn't use ntfs-3g even just for reading
<ashu18> so u just want the password??
<mcquaid> well when it's mounted can root read it? I assume yes
<DaSkreech> ashu18: yes
<mcquaid> if so, you haven't given yourself permissions for other users to read where your mounting it
<ashu18> got it??
<mcquaid> but to change permissions you have to unmount it first
<DaSkreech> ashu18: nope :(
<DaSkreech> ashu18: are you on a IM?
<metbsd> how do i update system and install that ntfs-eg
<ashu18> yeah...XChat
<DaSkreech> :-P other than that smarty
<ashu18> no
<DaSkreech> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<DaSkreech> ashu18: are you registered with Nickserv ?
<ashu18> what????????
<ashu18> no
<DaSkreech> ashu18: you tried to send me a Private message ?
<ashu18> yes
<ashu18> didn't u get it??
<DaSkreech> !register | ashu18
<ubotu> ashu18: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<DaSkreech> no You have to register with the nickserver
<ashu18> did you get it from ashu19???
<ashu19> DaSkreech: did you get the password?
<jhutchins_lt> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<DaSkreech> ashu19: are you registered ?
<ashu19> i cant register now...ok the password is:
<ashu19> 12345
<ashu19> now can u ssh???
<ksivaji> ashu19 must have ssh installled and started
<DaSkreech> ashu18: You can answer me yes or no in the main chan
<ashu19> in the main what?
<iarwain_> hiya, anyone know why i get the 'No SConstruct file found' error while using scons? how can i help it?
<took> how do I enable the option to double click to open folder?
<shane2peru> hey any samba guru's around?
<ashu19> DaSkreech: are u in my system now???
<shane2peru> I'm trying to network windows and Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> took: alt+space -> system Settings -> <press enter> -> mouse -> there
<iarwain_> shane2peru: ask, maybe you'll get an answer =) (i know a little bit about samba)
<shane2peru> followed a guide on Ubuntu, and have a small problem
<shane2peru> iarwain, it probably isn't that hard.
<metbsd> i have no sound
<metbsd> help
<shane2peru> my username on the windows box is different than the Linux box
<DaSkreech> ashu19: Nope :-(
<shane2peru> password too.
<iarwain_> shane2peru: ah, no problem, wait a sec :)
<ashu19> DaSkreech: i gave u the password!!!
<DaSkreech> ashu19: yes but it's not accepting it
<wiLi> hi all, I tried to upgrade my ibook from dapper drake to edgy eft yesterday using 'sudo update-manager -c' and it failed. Now the laptop won't boot into kubuntu any more (the boot screen freezes). Is there any alternative to a fresh install now?
<ashu19> why??
<shane2peru> iarwain_ in case you are familiar with the forums, I followed the one posted by stormbringer, rather straight forward and simple.
<DaSkreech> ashu18: type /msg nickserv register
<iarwain_> shane2peru: kk, just looking through the forum atm, but i know it's something in samba to add a user.. just looking for the right commands
<DaSkreech> ashu18: it will ask you for a password and you will be registered
<ashu18> regsiter 123
<DaSkreech> ashu18: Or we can jsut join #cdhelp
<shane2peru> iarwain_ ok, here is the guide I used.
<shane2peru> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<DaSkreech> ashu18: click on the word #cdhelp
<ashu19> DaSkreech: its already 12:30 am now, mom ll kill me.....will u be there 2moro??
<iarwain_> shane2peru: try this 'sudo smbpasswd -U username password'
<DaSkreech> ashu19: yes. I can be here tomorrow
<busfahrer> Are there any Amarok 1.4.6 repositories yet?
<zombielion> DaSkreech: Im sorry I lost my connection. You was helping my with vlc. I have the manager open and all the checks are checked on the first in tab.
<DaSkreech> ashu19: what time ?
<DaSkreech> zombielion: I saw
<shane2peru> ok, but do I use the windows username and password, or the Linux one?
<DaSkreech> zombielion: ok close it and search for libxine-extracodecs
<jetsaredim> busfahrer: was wondering the same thing
<metbsd> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jhutchins_lt> ashu19: You should be able to mount CD's with user read access now.
<ashu19> DaSkreech: will 11 am IST or 10 pm IST be ok??
<iarwain_> shane2peru: you create one
<jhutchins_lt> ashu19: I 0wnz your system.
<iarwain_> shane2peru: it's best if you add yourself with your pw
<SlimG3> busfahrer: They usually tell on kubuntu.org when Amarok is available in repos
<DaSkreech> I can work for 10 PM
<shane2peru> ok, I did that.
<ashu19> jhutchins_lt: sorry can't understand u
<busfahrer> SlimG3: cheers
<iarwain_> shane2peru: now restart samba
<DaSkreech> ashu19: I may be asleep at 11 am
<shane2peru> in the howto, it has me do that.
<jhutchins_lt> ashu19: Try it now - see if you can read a CD.
<shane2peru> wait, let me try with the -U option.
<jhutchins_lt> ashu19: I hav haxx0rd your system and fixed it.
<ashu19> jhutchins_lt: mom's getting up i won't live to try this is she finds me on he comp now
<DaSkreech> ashu19: See you tomorrow if it doesn't work
<DaSkreech>  go to bed!
<jhutchins_lt> Good luck.  Let me know if you want your password.
<DaSkreech> ashu19: And power down the computer
<DaSkreech> blast
<jhutchins_lt> That's ok, I did it for him
<jhutchins_lt> shutdown -h now.
<shane2peru> iarwain_ ok, I think that was the same as what I had done before with sudo smbpasswd -L -a your_username
<iarwain_> shane2peru: and it still won't work?
<shane2peru> that is the command in the howto, then then enable command with -e
<decapitated> Hi
<shane2peru> no, when I go to my remote places on Linux, I can see the windows computer, but none of the folders
<shane2peru> on the windows computer I can't even see my computer.
<khaije1> so anyone know why my nwn install suddenly doesn't work anymore on my amd64 desktop, when it starts right up on my ia32 laptop?
<iarwain_> shane2peru: i think it's configuring the windows pc then, and to see it, did you use the right workgroup?
<chris_scummette> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chris_scummette> ha
<chris_scummette> lol
<shane2peru> iarwain_ let me double check that.
<shane2peru> iarwain_ yep, workgroup is fine
<facugaich> Anyone know how to get sound alerts in kopete when someone says something in multi-user chats?
<iarwain_> anyone know why scons can't find the sconstruct file?
<SlimG3> chris_scummette: We obviously need a kubotu
<iarwain_> shane2peru: i don't quite know..
<SlimG3> :)
<DaSkreech> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<DaSkreech> !im
<DaSkreech> facugaich: try settings -> notifications
<iarwain_> shane2peru: did you set your security settings on your windows pc correctly?
<shane2peru> ok, iarwain_  thanks, appreciate the help anyway.
<facugaich> DaSkreech: already tried
<decapitated> !ICQ
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<shane2peru> I believe so.
<decapitated> cool
<iarwain_> shane2peru: when i tried my server on school, teacher blocked the windows pc's to see anything
<frojnd> how can I set myself to NOT away in konversation?
<iarwain_> shane2peru: can you try via ip?
<facugaich> frojnd: /back
<DaSkreech> facugaich: Oh wait. Kopete doesn't diffrentiate between multi user chats and single suers
<shane2peru> yes, I went back and added to the firewall rules to allow
<DaSkreech> AFAIR
<frojnd> tnx
<shane2peru> how do I do that via ip iarwain_?
<facugaich> DaSkreech: Looks like it does... I get them only while in single user chat
<DaSkreech> !away | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<iarwain_> in your windows box, type in the ip of your server
<iarwain_> shane2peru: see if it works that way
<facugaich> DaSkreech: I'm  using MSN proto btw
<shane2peru> my ip address correct?
<SlimG3> frojnd: /back
<DaSkreech> facugaich: #kopete ?
<iarwain_> shane2peru: the ip address of the linux box you want to access
<frojnd> tnx
<chris_scummette> how does kopete works?
<chris_scummette> thats all
<chris_scummette> lol
<yurimxpxman> chris_scummette: what do you mean?
<chris_scummette> i cans connect !
<chris_scummette> i mean
<yurimxpxman> *can't?
<chris_scummette> is it supposed to be an alternative to other IM clients?
<shane2peru> iarwain_ no, it brings up a yahoo search for that number.
<yurimxpxman> chris_scummette: just use Pidgin. kopete's a POS, IMHO
<yurimxpxman> chris_scummette: http://www.pidgin.im/
<iarwain_> shane2peru: try the ip with // in front of it => //100.100.0.3 or something like that
<shane2peru> iarwain_: ok
<facugaich> yurimxpxman: POS?
<facugaich> oh
<chris_scummette> a POS?
<chris_scummette> IMHO?
<facugaich> I get it
<chris_scummette> lol
<chris_scummette> ahhhhhhhh
<chris_scummette> lol
<DaSkreech> chris_scummette: connect to what?
<yurimxpxman> chris_scummette: Piece of [poop]  \ In My Humble Opinion
<chris_scummette> i use amsn most of the times
<puppyuser2007047> DaSkreech: that jhutchins-It changed my password...i can't log in!!!!!!!!!!
<shane2peru> iarwain_: no, still brings me to the yahoo search page, let me try in firefox, I don't like the new IE.
<chris_scummette> connect to my contacts
<puppyuser2007047> i am ashu18
<chris_scummette> suimply!
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007047: Yes he did
<iarwain_> shane2peru: i mean the windows explorer program =)
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007047: do you know how to change it back ?
<chris_scummette> another dumb question
<puppyuser2007047> yes i know..bt i need the password
<chris_scummette> what is better?
<chris_scummette> fat 16, fat32 orext3?
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007047: no you don't you are on a live CD ?
<puppyuser2007047> yeah, puppy linux live cd
<shane2peru> iarwain_: ohh, I guess I should have figured that out :)), one second
<iarwain_> chris_scummette: ext3 =)
<chris_scummette> alroght
<iarwain_> shane2peru: no problems xD
<chris_scummette> right*
<chris_scummette> hh
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007047: ok mount your hard drive
<puppyuser2007047> what???
<chris_scummette> ok when formating
<shane2peru> iarwain_: no, it brings up IE trying to open a web page.
<shane2peru> iarwain_: doesn't work with the // either.
<puppyuser2007047> k i did
<chris_scummette> will i format my second HD as a extended partition?
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007047: where did you mount it?
<chris_scummette> or as a primary
<iarwain_> shane2peru: so you start explorer (not IE, but explorer, the file manager) and you enter the ip?
<puppyuser2007047> from Disks options
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007047: so it's on your Desktop?
<puppyuser2007047> yeah
<shane2peru> well, I'm using XP, not sure what the explorer is, I clicked on MyComputer and deleted those words and put the ip
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007047: Ok open a terminal
<DaSkreech> and CD into the folder
<puppyuser2007047> did it
<iarwain_> shane2peru: that's the one =)
<puppyuser2007047> plz b quick
<shane2peru> iarwain_: I'm a little more Linux savvy now. :)
<iarwain_> shane2peru: don't know ;o
<shane2peru> less windows compatible.
<iarwain_> shane2peru: you always learn xD
<shane2peru> ok, I'm with ya.  Thanks again.
<iarwain_> shane2peru: couldn't help :(
<puppyuser2007047> what do u mean by 'CD into the folder'?
<shane2peru> iarwain_: I'll still give you an A for effort. :)
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007047: cd Desktop/NameofFOlder
<iarwain_> shane2peru: yay! =)
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007047: I assume it has a name
<shane2peru> can anyone that is samba savvy help me out?  I followed this how to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007047: type Cd Desktop
<DaSkreech> cd
<DaSkreech> then ls
<DaSkreech>  tell me what shows up
<puppyuser2007047> this is confusing....u will tell me these 2 moro
<puppyuser2007047> mom's up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007047: yes
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007047: go to bed
<puppyuser2007047> and hell befall on that 'asshole'
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007047: well he made CDs work so..
<puppyuser2007047> did he????????????
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007047: and he was stopping anyone else logging into your machine
<puppyuser2007047> how do i know??
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007047: when you wake up tomorrow. Go to bed
<puppyuser2007047> why did he flee when i asked him the passwd then??
<iarwain_> shane2peru: let me try again =) thinking helps
<iarwain_> shane2peru: back up your smb.conf
<iarwain_> shane2peru: make a new one
<shane2peru> ok
<iarwain_> shane2peru: i'll post the contents
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007047: he had to go as well. Just log in here tomorrow and ask for help to change your password back
<zombielion> DaSkreech: Every time I request install it says under Requested BREAK (install) ?
<puppyuser2007047> u r supporting him too much....see his 'quit' statement
<shane2peru> iarwain_: ok, it is backed up.
<DaSkreech> zombielion: hm
<FFForever> when i talk in teamspeak i hear a buzzzzzzz, how do i fix that?
<puppyuser2007047> i will see him
<shane2peru> iarwain_: and I cleared the slate.
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007047: quite likely
<iarwain_> shane2peru: enter this => http://pastebin.ca/581883
<DaSkreech> zombielion: ok try install libxine1-ffmpeg
<iarwain_> shane2peru: but change it to your path
<SlimG3> FFForever: If it's a low buzzzz it's probably just your cheap soundcard :)
<shane2peru> iarwain_: ok, it is opening now.
<iarwain_> shane2peru: then restart samba, what is opening?
<zombielion> DaSkreech: it hasnt been letting me fetch updates really either sametimes it says There was an error downloading updates
<cosmodad> how do I change the default video player? I want it to switch from kaffeine to kmplayer
<shane2peru> webpage
<cosmodad> I looked in the system settings to no avail
<zombielion> DaSkreech: nothing came back in search results
<DaSkreech> zombielion: does it say from which server?
<iarwain_> shane2peru: oh, i thought your server =)
<shane2peru> iarwain_:  wow that is a short config file :)
<chris_scummette> my second HD is partitionned , how do i mount it?
<iarwain_> shane2peru: it's just to make sure your config is okay =) you can add stuff later =)
<shane2peru> iarwain_:  ok
<cosmodad> chris_scummette: sudo mount -t <file system type, e.g. vfat, ext3> /dev/<partition name> <mount point>
<DaSkreech> Hi Lam_
<chris_scummette> mount point?
<zombielion> DaSkreech: i think it says error in fiesty universe packages it goes so fast i cant read it but i do beleive that is what isnt getting complete. but here a few times it was a pop up that said just error downloading updates
<SlimG2> !mount | chris_scummette
<ubotu> chris_scummette: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<shane2peru> iarwain_:  ok, got it added
<shane2peru> next.
<iarwain_> shane2peru: restart samba, and try again =)
<DaSkreech> zombielion: Universe ... I guess that shouldn't block anything we are doing
<zombielion> DaSkreech: it is us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<chris_scummette> ok!
<shane2peru> iarwain_:  no it says no available workgroups on my linux box, and on the windows it doesn't show anything either.
<zombielion> libxine1-ffmpeg and when i search libxine1-ffmpeg it does have anything
<DaSkreech> and there is no libxine1 ?
<zombielion> no
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Well that's what gives you Divx
<iarwain_> shane2peru: i don't know how to access your windows box from linux though (never did that)
<iarwain_> shane2peru: did you search your whole network in windows?
<zombielion> how do you think i should go about getting it can i search it  on google and find it
<shane2peru> I have done it before, but a while ago.
<darkrift411> how do i make my account more administrator like so i can write to other accounts folders?
<shane2peru> yes, looked under the My Networks places
<DaSkreech> zombielion: you could grab it from packages.ubuntu.com if you are in a hurry
<iarwain_> shane2peru: hmm, don't know anymore xD
<zombielion> DaSkreech: why would the other say break. well  i am not to much in  a hurry but it is just stressing to me. Is this all the stuff i need to get vlc?
<shane2peru> ok, thanks iarwain_  I will keep playing with it and figure it out.  I'll keep working with the config file.
<FFForever> where do i tell teamspeak my sound is?
<FFForever> /dev/dsp?
<DaSkreech> zombielion: no This is to make divx work
<illriginal> Does anyone know good tutorials for gimp using images of humans?
<chris_scummette> i cant mount my HD
<iarwain_> shane2peru: i don't think your config file is wrong (that's why we tried the minimal content). If i were you, i'd try some settings on your windows box ;o
<shane2peru> iarwain_  I guess I will have to tinker with it later.  running out of time.  Thanks anyway.
<SlimG2> illriginal: http://www.gimptalk.com/forum/topic.php?t=15818&start=1  (googled it)
<DaSkreech> zombielion: can you install libmad0 ?
<iarwain_> shane2peru: np's =)
<darkrift411> anyone?
<chris_scummette> ...
<iarwain_> darkrift411: just use sudo if you need to do stuff like that (safest way)
<darkrift411> i made my wife an account, but i want read/write access to her home folder
<chris_scummette> i mounted my Hd and all i got is a "lost and found file" is it normal?
<illriginal> Thanks SLimG2... i have been googling around but I'm lookin for enhancements of photos and such.
<DaSkreech> darkrift411: sudo -i
<amnesiac_> hai cyber phreaks whats up?
<iarwain_> darkrift411: try a 'sudo chmod 777 -R folder_of_wife'
<DaSkreech> chris_scummette: what should be in there?
<chris_scummette> nothing!
<chris_scummette> lol
<chris_scummette> but theres a lost and found too in my first HD
<DaSkreech> chris_scummette: that's right then
<darkrift411> will that give everyone write access or just add my account to the list :S
<chris_scummette> so i guess its normal
<SlimG2> illriginal: http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Haven/5179/
<chris_scummette> yep
<chris_scummette> :)
<DaSkreech> darkrift411: just use sudo -i and you should be able to get in
<zombielion> DaSkreech: yes  I installed but didnt install the dev one
<darkrift411> i can get in
<darkrift411> but i was gonna paste a bunch of stuff in konq
<DaSkreech> darkrift411: or if you wan't to get in as yourself add your wife's group to your user
<darkrift411> that sounds more like what i thought
<DaSkreech> darkrift411: ah. kdesu konqueror ~wifename
<DaSkreech> zombielion: ok then http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libxine1-ffmpeg
<chris_scummette> cant write on my new HD
<chris_scummette> ??
<zombielion> DaSkreech: i am there what do i download i386
<DaSkreech> zombielion: see where it says download libxine1-ffmpeg ?
<DaSkreech> zombielion: Yeah
<DaSkreech> in Konqueror you can right click and install
<amnesiac_> chris i had the same problem
<chris_scummette> no write permission
<amnesiac_> your permission is not right
<chris_scummette> ok amnesiaxc
<chris_scummette> i guess i had to fix this
<dale_> Does anyone know any tutorials on how to install falsh on 64bit system?
<amnesiac_> try to open with alt f2 konqureror then gange options user root enter password
<amnesiac_> then go to /media
<dale_>  Does anyone know any tutorials on how to install flash* on 64bit system?
<dale_> kubuntu
<amnesiac_> then your drive sda1 or sdb1 or 3 you have to look
<chris_scummette> its hdb
<amnesiac_> not me dale sorry
<chris_scummette> :)
<DaSkreech> zombielion: hmm can you install libxine1 ?
<SlimG2> dale_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<amnesiac_> ah ok hdb1 then i think
<ScarFreewill> hi DaSkreech
<dale_> Thanks
<DaSkreech> ScarFreewill: hi
<zombielion> DaSkreech: i do belive the one you told me dl installed
<SlimG2> dale_: np, remember google's your friend ;)
<DaSkreech> zombielion: that's libxine1-ffmpeg :)
<darkrift411> damnit nothing is working
<darkrift411> i tried going into user manager
<ScarFreewill> so I installed kubuntu on my friend's hdd and I gave it to him now... but he has to add the parameter --noapic or his pc wouldn't boot how can he add it before kubuntu boots?
<darkrift411> i wish i could start x as root :@
<chris_scummette> amnesiac where do i enter my password?
<DaSkreech> ScarFreewill: Does he have it booted already ?
<zombielion> DaSkreech: now try libxine-extracodecs ?
<amnesiac_> under the username root
<SlimG2> ScarFreewill: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DaSkreech> zombielion: You installed libxine1-ffmpeg ?
<zombielion> yes
<ScarFreewill> SlimG2: any Idea how he can edit it? he needs to get into linux first right?
<DaSkreech> open kaffiene and see if it plays your files
<chris_scummette> ???? amnesiac
<amnesiac_> yes chris??
<|Dylan|> hey all
<chris_scummette> i didnt understand
<amnesiac_> hey dylan
<SlimG2> ScarFreewill: He can temporarily add the parameter by pressing E in the bootmenu and add the parameter at the end of the linux boot line
<amnesiac_> ok again chris
<chris_scummette> :)
<DaSkreech> zombielion: yes? no?
<ScarFreewill> SlimG2: cool I'll tell him..
<amnesiac_> open with alt f2 the command
<chris_scummette> yep
<zombielion> DaSkreech: yes thank you
<amnesiac_> then enter the filebrowsers name konquror
<chris_scummette> lol ok
<chris_scummette> and then
<DaSkreech> zombielion: Enjoy :) hopefully when the servers resolve you can just install ibxine-extracodecs and get even more codecs
<|Dylan|> does any1 know what (k)ubuntu uses instead of inittab?  I know it has init.d, but im trying to configure runit frmo the apt repos, and its returning errors from lack of an inittab file.  i could touch it, but i assume i should modify the script to point to the correct file--if i can find it
<amnesiac_> spell it rhight :)
<amnesiac_> then alt o
<amnesiac_> then alt u
<zombielion> DaSkreech: now i dont have to try and download vlc?
<amnesiac_> or just the button option
<zombielion> DaSkreech: i just got the extra codecs
<chris_scummette> i dont hav this
<amnesiac_> sorry i am a key bord freak hate the mouse
<chris_scummette> i dont have "options"
<amnesiac_> ther have to be options
<kronos91> ciao
<vic> salvea  tutti
<|Dylan|> cya
<SlimG2> !w32codecs | zombielion
<ubotu> zombielion: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<amnesiac_> i will try to send you a screen shot
<SlimG2> !libdvdcss | zombielion
<ubotu> zombielion: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<|Dylan|> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Dylan|> does anyone here know if ubuntu will read an inittab file if it exists?
<Lacrymology> hellp
<Lacrymology> hekko
<Lacrymology> damnit
<Lacrymology> hellp
<Lacrymology> argh
<Lacrymology> argh
<Lacrymology> ok
<Lacrymology> now
<Lacrymology> hello!
<root__> how can I reinstall gdm and all its configuration?
<Lacrymology> I want to pimp up my desktop, and I want some help with this... should I go to #kde?
<SlimG2> |Dylan|: There might be something here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292507
<|Dylan|> thx!
<Lacrymology> root__: don't log into irc as root, it's insecure
<root__> i keep getting: gdmgreeter The accessibility registry was not found.
<Lacrymology> root__: at the very least change your nick so we don't know
<zombielion> ok i opened those links and i will look at them. i just have one more question will win programs work using wine completely and when it asked like in windows to install the program is that ok. how do i unistall it if i am done using it. i noticed in linux there isnt like a c: drive or anything or add remove all programs you know
<SlimG2> !wine | zombielion
<ubotu> zombielion: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cugel> There _is_ a c drive.
<|Dylan|> SlimG2: how should i proceed in configuring my runit?  error log:
<|Dylan|> Setting up runit (1.6.0-1) ...
<|Dylan|> grep: /etc/inittab: No such file or directory
<|Dylan|> grep: /etc/inittab: No such file or directory
<|Dylan|> Adding SV inittab entry...
<|Dylan|> cp: cannot stat `/etc/inittab': No such file or directory
<zombielion> ok thank you for helping i will go and look at this stuff. i am just having problems migrating to linux. i dont have win any more i lost my cd and kubuntu is free and it looks somewhat easy enough
<|Dylan|> dpkg: error processing runit (--configure):
<|Dylan|>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<|Dylan|> Errors were encountered while processing:
<|Dylan|>  runit
<darkrift411> ok
<darkrift411> i mae a group for my wife, and i added my self to her group
<darkrift411> then i changed permissions on her home folder to be in her group, not users.... then i set it so that group can read and write
<darkrift411> but i still cant do anything
<chris_scummette> admin problems ^
<zombielion> DaSkreech: i have one more questiong sorry will all those things i downloaded that iwll let me play divx and xvid right?
<darkrift411> should i add myself to the group root
<darkrift411> lol
<darkrift411> or would taht be the same as logging in as root
<SlimG2> !who |  zombielion
<ubotu> zombielion: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zombielion> oh sorry
<darkrift411> nvm
<darkrift411> sudo konqueror worked :)
<chris_scummette> You do not have sufficient access to write to /media/Maxtor/.directory.
<chris_scummette> WTF
<cugel> Maybe it's full?
<chris_scummette> sudo konqeror for me too w<orked
<chris_scummette> amzing
<_4strO> !fdesu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdesu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zombielion> libxine1-ffmpeg, libmad0, libxine-extracodecs I installed these will they let me watch divx and xvid in kaffine or will i need vlc and how do i install that
<_4strO> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<SlimG2> darkrift411: You could add yourself to the sudo group, then you won't have enter your password each time you run sudo or kdesu, but anyone stealing your account would also gain the same ability :P
<crowbar> This gets me all the time.   I open a file to edit in /etc forgetting to use sudo so I can't save it.  Is there any way to save the file without quitting vi and entering with sudo?
<basse> you can save under another name ofcourse
<|Dylan|> SlimG2: im sorry to keep bugging you, but how should i proceed with my runit configure?  should i create inittab or modify the script (already have it open in kate), and what should i change the inittab lines to if i should change the script?
<SlimG2> zombielion: If you have these three packages you won't need anything else afaik: w32codecs libdvdcss libxine-extracodecs
<crowbar> I was hoping more of a privilege escalation somehow inside vim.  Saving ot my home directory and then copying over isn't so nice.
<basse> crowbar: hmmh.. maybe complicated shell command from vim yes.. but i think it's best just to remember doing sudo :)
<SlimG2> |Dylan|: I don't know anything about runit myself, just googeled an answer for you, don't be sorry for asking ;)
<chris_scummette> whycant i place the icons like i want to on my desktop?
<crowbar> basse: yeah yeah i know.   Woudl be nice for that 1  out of 10 times I open a file to be able to save it without exiting.  :)
<basse> i've been there myself :)
<|Dylan|> SlimG2: its strange that runit on from the ubuntu repo isnt configured correctly for my feisty...id assume i can touch inittab and it should still run the upstart system after reading inittab, but if it doesnt i could be in a bit of a jam.
<SlimG2> |Dylan|: I still don't know anything about runit, try asking someone else
<|Dylan|> hehe ok, sry
<|Dylan|> does anyone else know?  :)
<basse> crowbar: luckily i'm quite manic with doing save.. so i notice quite early :)
<SlimG2> |Dylan|: Don't be sorry ;)
<|Dylan|> SlimG2: sorry ;)
<crowbar> basse: I get the most aggrevated when i open a file for a 1 character change and end up spending more time trying to figure out why the thing didn't quit than i did editting it.
<|Dylan|> ^.6
<basse> crowbar: i've said it here before, but i dont especially like the whole sudo thing at all.. my sons machine is running kubuntu, i myself run debian, because i like my root account
<basse> i dont see any good side of having sudo ;) but, that's just me.
<|Dylan|> basse: im sure you know this already, but just in case, you can use sudo passwd root to set up the root account
<trpr> basse: i know they say not to do this, but if you want to enable root all you need to do is passwd the account
<basse> |Dylan|: i know.. it's still little bit tricky at time under ubuntu/kubuntu.. though.
<|Dylan|> basse: i suppose, yes
<basse> yep. some of the things are covered more deeply. like "kdesu"
<basse> hmh, bad word choices.. i meant they dont work like in default kde.
<kevin|larson> im currently running of the kubuntu install disk, and my mouse isnt working
<kevin|larson> has this happened to anyone?
<cugel> At least your keyboard's working.
<kevin|larson> im using the numpad but its getting very tiring
<kevin|larson> i also was wondering if /dev is supposed to be empty, because i had wanted to make a backup of the desktop before i installed kubuntu
<kevin|larson> and its dificult to do without device nodes
* kevin|larson thinks his disk might be broken
<darkrift411> i got this cool wallpaper with a stormy bliss landscape with sun shining thru the clouds making the windows symbol on the grass.... i wish someone could change the windows symbol to either a penguin or the kubuntu symbol......
<benbread> Hey i'm trying to install Kubuntu (feisty) on my rather troublesome laptop, but on hard drive format it errors - gparted says the disk is busy. does anyone know how i can fix this? :|
<darkrift411> would look even better :)
<darkrift411> thats odd
<darkrift411> try fdisk from command line without anything runnign
<kevin|larson> benbread: cfdisk too
<darkrift411> unless you are resizing
<darkrift411> in that case, i dont know :S
<kevin|larson> -f ?
<SlimG2> kevin|larson: What system are you running on?
<jhutchins> benbread: You'll probably need the alternative install CD if you're going to format/partition manually.
<benbread> darkrift411: I can format the whole disk, i'm running debian on here at the mo, but i'm switching to kubuntu mostly because i like it better and my other laptop runs it (though my music server runs debian :P)
<darkrift411> so where is the problem occuring
<benbread> jhutchins: is there any way i can install kubuntu without running as a live cd, it's really rather slow! :P
<darkrift411> i didnt use it
<darkrift411> in grub, i selected install
<darkrift411> 2nd option i think
<jhutchins> benbread: Yeah, the alternative CD will do that.
<darkrift411> i just found out i can do console commands in xchat..... wow
<t1g3r> hi all
<kevin|larson> Slimg2 an x86 (amd xp)
<benbread> jhutchins: Alternate cd it is, thanks everyone!
<darkrift411> good luck
<t1g3r> having troubles with a fresh kubuntu install
<SlimG2> kevin|larson: laptop? desktop? make? modell?
<t1g3r> acer 2420 travelmate laptop
<kevin|larson> SlimG2: desktop, homemade
<t1g3r> 1.7ghz 512mb no gfx card
<darkrift411> i wonder why microsoft doesnt have an irc chat like this..... probably couldnt hire enough ppl to fix all of the problems ppl would run into
<t1g3r> or they cudnt be bothered
<darkrift411> lol
<jhutchins> darkrift411: ##windows
<darkrift411> ##windows
<t1g3r> they wanna get revenue from ppl calling in techy call centres instead
<darkrift411> ack
<darkrift411> /join ##windows
<darkrift411> wtf'
* darkrift411  broke xchat
<t1g3r> bah windows, just melted my laptop, had a dual boot system, just going all ubuntu now
<darkrift411> thats funny
<t1g3r> right now it only let me do a text based install tho, so im all in command line here on the lappy
<t1g3r> so wondering whats the next step
<darkrift411> i could have sent many ppl there if id known about it
<t1g3r> any idea what is hould do if i run the option on the cd to check for defects and i get a bright red screen with errors on it?
<darkrift411> darkrift411's Uptime: 13:24:37 up 6 days, 10:13,  2 users,  load average: 3.07, 3.00, 3.06
<darkrift411> not bad for a laptop :)
<xst> When I perform an ssh login to a local host on the lan (directly to the IP), the ssh client waits for several seconds before it shows me the password prompt. How can I fix this?
<funkiwan> I'm having trouble with mdadm raid0 on my swap partition after upgrading to feisty. It's currently in "State : clean, Not Started" and I'm not sure how to start it
<jhutchins> xst: How is the sshd running on the server?  As a daemon or via xinet?
<jhutchins> t1g3r: Sounds like a bad CD.
<gentoofan23> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<t1g3r> sigh
<xst> jhutchins: it runs as sshd
<t1g3r> took me a damn day to download the thing, im almost on dialup speed here
<t1g3r>  :((
<xst> jhutchins: and is started from /etc/init.d/
<jhutchins> xst: Then it's most likely just a slow system generating the keys.
<funkiwan> Can anyone help with an mdadm question?
<xst> jhutchins: It is fast as lightning if I connect to a domain name, but IP-only on the LAN is slow.
<ManiDhillon> hello
<ManiDhillon> !apt-get update
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get update - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ManiDhillon> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i install amarok 146 ?
<jhutchins> xst: You'll need to delve into the inner workings of openssh to solve that one.
<xst> jhutchins: It worked fine in edgy
<darkrift411> i keep seeing all these widget like apps on ppls linux screenshots, but havent found what tey are
<darkrift411> i saw soem good sys info ones and a weather one (almost like vista, but usefull and prob dont use 500mb of ram)
<pvandewyngaerde> superkaramba
<darkrift411> i c
<vecina> How come kwin and network manager arent iun my syetem bar anymore? they seem to prefer being windows in my desktop
<Ambientmstr> Can anyone help me get the borders around my windows? I added those addARGBLXVisuals" and the other codes to my xorg.conf, restarted x, but to no avail. Help please? Kubuntu Feisty user btw.
<PhinnFort> will there be updated amarok packages available somewhere soon?
<pvandewyngaerde> PhinnFort: im waiting too
<PhinnFort> let's wait together, then;)
<lsabalo> I join to the wait :-)
<vm> quit
<PhinnFort> there's probably a build-server busy somewhere compiling it right now as we speak
<vm> quit
<vm> Quit
<PhinnFort> vm: try a /quit instead
<PhinnFort> :P
<Ambientmstr> Can anyone help me get the borders around my windows? I added those addARGBLXVisuals" and the other codes to my xorg.conf, restarted x, but to no avail. Help please? Kubuntu Feisty user btw.
<PhinnFort> hehe
<PhinnFort> Ambientmstr: Beryl?
<PhinnFort> !beryl | Ambientmstr
<ubotu> Ambientmstr: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Ambientmstr> I am in Ubuntu-effects and have been for 15 min before comin here
<PhinnFort> argh... removed the hide menubar options
<PhinnFort> Ambientmstr: well, don't use experimental software, then
<Ambientmstr> It worked last time.
<PhinnFort> Ambientmstr: you need to run a window manager to get borders on windows
<PhinnFort> Ambientmstr: try running one
<PhinnFort> like emerald, aquamarine or heliodor
<Ambientmstr> It was running Emerald
<PhinnFort> Ambientmstr: well, it doesn't seem to work, does it?;)
<PhinnFort> Ambientmstr: try running "emerald" in a console
<PhinnFort> see why it fails
<bjwebb> hi does kubuntu have the Restricted Drivers Manager
<Ambientmstr> emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<PhinnFort> Ambientmstr: try "emerald --replace" or something similar
<Ambientmstr> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Ambientmstr>   Major opcode:  147
<Ambientmstr>   Minor opcode:  3
<Ambientmstr>   Resource id:  0x0
<Ambientmstr> Failed to open device
<Ambientmstr> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Ambientmstr>   Major opcode:  147
<Ambientmstr>   Minor opcode:  3
<Ambientmstr>   Resource id:  0x0
<Ambientmstr> Failed to open device
<chris_scummette> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<PhinnFort> Ambientmstr: that's nothing to worry about
<bjwebb> hello, can someone help?
<Ambientmstr> If you insist.
<PhinnFort> Ambientmstr: did you get stuff nwo?
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: not if you don't tell us what the problem is
<Ambientmstr> Nope, still borderless.
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> Ambientmstr: try running aquamarine
<Ambientmstr> Which is a pity. Cause everything else works like a charm.
<bjwebb> well its freezing 3D acceleration
<bjwebb> i think my cards semi-supported
<bjwebb> so, does kubuntu have the Restricted Drivers Manager
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: I don't think so, not in the same way as Ubuntu/Gnome, anyways
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: what kind of card do you have?
<bjwebb> Radeon
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: ...
<PhinnFort> new/old?
<bjwebb> quite new
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: install fglrx
<PhinnFort> !find fglrx
<ubotu> Found: fglrx-control, xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx-dev, fglrx-kernel-source
<PhinnFort> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.1.0-8.34.8+2.6.20.5-16.28 (feisty), package size 5998 kB, installed size 17224 kB
<bob_> talking about 3D acceleration, do you guys have an ETA of the nvidia-glx-new upgrade?
<bob_> my card would not qork fine with the actual one
<bob_> work*
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: then run "kdesu dpkg-reconfigure -f kde xserver-xorg" (in ALT+F2)
<bjwebb> kubuntu doesn't have that by default does it?
<bob_> i needed to install the one from their website
<bjwebb> how do i find out if it is already installed
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: it's not legal to distribute with the kernel
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: use adept manager
<bjwebb> okay
<Ambientmstr> PhinnFort: When I try aquamarine it says found not compatible windows manager, waiting...
<PhinnFort> Ambientmstr: did you run aquamarine --replace?
<Graham> 'lo
<Ambientmstr> Yes
<Ambientmstr> That gave me the failed to replace again
<pvandewyngaerde> sudo ?
<Misterfixit> Wow! There are a LOT of ppl using *buntu ...
<aleksanteri> Misterfixit: and there are even more ppl out there
<Misterfixit> I just finished changing over from Fedora
<PhinnFort> Misterfixit: i think there's around a million or something?
<Graham> Misterfixit: Something like that, a freakin lot.
<Misterfixit> Started with the last RH and went all the way to Fedora 7.  Built this new box ... I really like this distro
<PhinnFort> make that 8 million
<PhinnFort> http://robitaille.wordpress.com/2006/12/30/ubuntu-now-has-over-8-millions-users/
<PhinnFort> whoops, that was last year, and we're still growing;)
<Misterfixit> I'm pretty impressed so far.  I only have had to drop down to root term a couple of times so far
<PhinnFort> Misterfixit: when was that?
<Ambientmstr> I envy your experience
<PhinnFort> Misterfixit: I think there's somewhere in the wiki you can write down where you have to use the terminal, and some devs will look into it
<Misterfixit> Let's see, when I was trying to install the NVIDIA driver for my GeForce 6200 Card.
<PhinnFort> Misterfixit: what went wrong?
<PhinnFort> Misterfixit: it shouldn't be harder than installing and configuring using the system settings configuration thingy
<Misterfixit> I used the nvidia-glx-config enable line without any luck -- msg back that it didn't exit.  So, I tried a couple of other config things.  Still no luck on the nvidia card but I have great resolution anyway
<eguzkia> hello someone can help with my nvidia driver?
<eguzkia> i cannot install 3d driver
<PhinnFort> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Misterfixit> Oh, I remember now, Frostwire couldn't find the java package.  Same problem that Limewire had too ...
<PhinnFort> !java | Misterfixit
<ubotu> Misterfixit: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> *cough* http://spread.kde.org/ rebirthed*cough*
<Misterfixit> Ubotu .. thanks for the pointers.  I figured it would be easier to go into the frostwire.sh script and just change the place where it was looking for java .... that worked (just like it did for Limewire)
<eguzkia> i have problem to instnvia driver
<eguzkia> someone here know how to install nia driver?
<PhinnFort> Misterfixit: it's a bot;)
<PhinnFort> eguzkia: follow the link provided to you;)
<PhinnFort> !nvidia | eguzkia
<ubotu> eguzkia: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Misterfixit> Wow ubotu .. you are pretty smart with your parsing algorythim
<nosrednaekim> lol
<PhinnFort> !attack nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> there is a compliment for a robot.
<PhinnFort> hrm... I prefer apt in #kde;)
<Misterfixit> I know ...
<Misterfixit> it missed "algorythim" because I didn't spell it right
<PhinnFort> isn't that a nerdcore "band"?
<PhinnFort> algorythms?
<ardchoille> Misterfixit: Don't worry, I still have trouble remembering how to spell that word.
<Misterfixit> Algorythm
<nosrednaekim> I don't think there is a y
<ardchoille> algorithm
<Misterfixit> Well, I think that native English speakers always would want to place that "i" sound before the m and after the h
<Misterfixit> Yeah, "i" ... dude!  what he said!
<ardchoille> Misterfixit: Yeah
<PhinnFort> f b
<PhinnFort> i
<Aattila> Hi! I' ve just tried to install skype but there was an error and now I get: "unable to lock administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" what should I do?
<Misterfixit> OK, I am going back to work but I am glad to have found this channel and, of course, "my little friend" ubotu ... eh? Say Hello to My Little Friend!
<PhinnFort> !dpkgfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkgfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<PhinnFort> !aptfix | Aattila
<ubotu> Aattila: please see above
<PhinnFort> !hi | Misterfixit
<ubotu> Misterfixit: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Misterfixit> !Hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !help > Misterfixit
<Misterfixit> Oops
<PhinnFort> :D
<Misterfixit> see you all later ...
<PhinnFort> see you
* Misterfixit is away: Gone away for now.
<Aattila> PhinnFort, ubotu: thank you!
<PhinnFort> yw;)
<PhinnFort> Aattila: ubotu is an automated bot, btw
<thev> Hi.  I'm missing my Monitor & Display module.  Anyone know how I can install it?
<PhinnFort> !info guidance-kde
<ubotu> Package guidance-kde does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<PhinnFort> !info kde-guidance | thev
<ubotu> thev: kde-guidance: collection of KDE system administration tools for GNU/Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 956 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<PhinnFort> I think that's it
<thev> thanks, I'll try installing that
<PhinnFort> you switched from normal ubuntu?
<thev> hrmm... I don't think that's it -it's installed already
<thev> yes.  Installed KDE on Ubuntu
<PhinnFort> everything isn't installed as it should be when you do that for some weird reason :S
<Pupeno> After moving my mails to Evolution and back to Kontact I have a lot of duplicated emails. Kontact's remove duplicated email worked for lots of them, but there are a lot with very small differences... like X-Status. Any ideas how to clean that up?
<thev> yeah.  I noticed.  I think I will reinstall kubuntu straight up.
<thev> ./home is on a different partition, so I should be able to save all my settings
<antonio_> hey
<antonio_> someone know how I can change the size of subtitles in Kaffeine?
<PhinnFort> antonio_: looked in the settings thingy?
<PhinnFort> should be under "subtitles"
<antonio_> there isn't
<antonio_> u can change only the file of subtitles
<not-Timmay> question:     is it possible to use bluefish and work on files on a web server?
<antonio_> not the size or character like in vlc
<PhinnFort> not-Timmay: dunno, it's a gnome app isn't it?
<PhinnFort> not-Timmay: Kate works perfectly
<not-Timmay> kate makes it so i can edit php files on a remote server?
<antonio_> so nobody knows thank u anyway
<PhinnFort> antonio_: http://phinnfort.phil0d0x.com/stuff/screenshots/skjermbilde7.png
<antonio_> I will install vlc :-(
<PhinnFort> antonio_: it's right there in your fracking face;)
<antonio_> thanks a lot
<antonio_> I think I have to install xine-motoren or someting like that
<PhinnFort> not-Timmay: Kate is a KDE based text editor, so you can edit files over whatever protocol there's a kio-slave for
<PhinnFort> antonio_: what engine do you use?
<antonio_> kaffeine-xine
<PhinnFort> and you don't have the same options in the settings?
<ldb> i am using nvidia twin view, and i would like to switch my primary display with my secondary display (my kde desktop is on my secondary display)
<antonio_> but when I click on "xine-motoren" it doesn't work
<antonio_> maybe I miss something
<antonio_> thank u a lot
<PhinnFort> antonio_: Settings -> Playback engine -> Kaffieine Xine?
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> now it works
<antonio_> thank u a lot
<not-Timmay> PhinnFort: oh yea...duh kate....no no, i like using bluefish because it is a web page editor basically
<antonio_> someting wrong on my hard disk maybe it's damaged
<antonio_> so I have strange error about I/O when I works
<antonio_> :-(
<PhinnFort> not-Timmay: so is Kate, and a Python editor, and a C++-editor, and everything else i need
<antonio_> thank u
<PhinnFort> antonio_: can you run "dmesg | tail" in a console?
<ldb> oh wait, nevermind, i just dragged the kde task bar to my other monitor, duh
<PhinnFort> ldb: :P
<PhinnFort> simplicity ftw
<ldb> haha
<ldb> problem solved
<antonio_> Phinfort I did it
<PhinnFort> antonio_: can you paste what it said into #flood ?
<franco> yeah
<antonio_> #flood
<PhinnFort> yeah?
<antonio_> what's flood?
<PhinnFort> antonio_: it's a channel
<PhinnFort> antonio_: on freenode, where you can paste texts, etc, so you don't flood other channels
<antonio_> oh I tried a private message
<antonio_> sorry
<antonio_> :-(
<ldb> are there any gui tools for setting up your /etc/fstab?
<PhinnFort> ldb: looked in system settings?
<bjwebb> okay, so i tried installing the frglx driver, but now ive lost my graphical display
<PhinnFort> ldb: disks and filesystems?
<ldb> im there now
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: did you run that other command I gave you?
<bjwebb> nope
<PhinnFort> [22:58]  <PhinnFort> bjwebb: then run "kdesu dpkg-reconfigure -f kde xserver-xorg" (in ALT+F2)
<antonio_> thank u PhinnFort don't worry I'm newbie on IRC :-) and linux too
<bjwebb> i tried adding it through the kde settings manager
<antonio_> bye and thank u
<ldb> basically just wanna add a cifs network share
<Goliath23> hi. are there kubuntu packages for amarok 1.4.6 yet?
<bjwebb> changed the "free" settings on my graphic card to propeitary
<PhinnFort> Goliath23: no
<bjwebb> what can i do now?
<PhinnFort> Goliath23: watch kubuntu.org
<ldb> oh wow, this is nice
<PhinnFort> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Goliath23> PhinnFort: ok, compile then :)
<PhinnFort> Goliath23: or wait for the poor packagers to compile it;)
<Goliath23> hehe
<not-Timmay> PhinnFort: but bluefish has pretty colors LOL
<PhinnFort> not-Timmay: so has Kate
<PhinnFort> not-Timmay: and auto-completion, built-in console, etc.
<bjwebb> its running, but my screen won't display it
<Nuked> I used qt4-qtconfig to set a qt theme, But I want to set it back to what it was, and I dont see the option there to do it. any help would be appreciated.
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: do you see anything?
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: do you get a console to log into?
<bjwebb> on ctrl+alt+f7 i get a message from my monitor
<bjwebb> "cannot display this video mode"
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: is it "graphical"?
<bjwebb> i used ctrl+alt to find my terminal, which apparently still work, propably because they're not as advanced
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: they don't use the ATI drivers
<bjwebb> thought it was like that
<bjwebb> but the message is from my monitor
<bjwebb> i don't actually recieve anything from linux
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: log into a text-terminal, and then do "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ."
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: then run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: should auto-detect necessary settings
<Goliath23> huh, did adept change back to the line-based "manage sources" or is my adept outdated? where is this cute dialog that seperated "third party" sources from official ones?
<PhinnFort> then run the other command
<bjwebb> okay so ive done that
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: kdm restared too?
<bjwebb> not yet
<bjwebb> it has now
<bjwebb> thanks
<Nuked> no idea how to revert to original qt theme?
<bjwebb> so has that reverted to the original drivers?
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: but to use the new drivers, run "kdesu dpkg-reconfigure -f kde xserver-xorg" (in ALT+F2)
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: yes, temporarily
<PhinnFort> bjwebb: you currently run without a config file, so it autodetects all settings everytime it starts
<bjwebb> ok
<bjwebb> could you repeat that command in a sec once i start graphical IRC
<PhinnFort> yup
<bjwebb_> hi
<PhinnFort> kdesu "dpkg-reconfigure -f kde xserver-xorg"
<bjwebb_> thanks
<PhinnFort> hit alt+f2 and paste it in
<not-Timmay> PhinnFort: hey did you know kate works just like bluefish?!?! why didn't you just tell me that in the first place? *.* hehe thanks :)
<PhinnFort> and hit enter
<bjwebb_> my keyboards screwed up, but i guess thats my fault
<PhinnFort> not-Timmay: yw;)
<PhinnFort> not-Timmay: I've never tried BlueFish before
<PhinnFort> bjwebb_: that's because you don't have a config file to set it in
<bjwebb_> i know
<not-Timmay> it's pretty nice, but basically the same as kate when you configure it
<bjwebb_> because i mucked it up in the first place
<bjwebb_> does that command need the quotes in?
<PhinnFort> yeah
<not-Timmay> is there a way to get the line numbers on the left of the text?
<PhinnFort> not-Timmay: f9, i think
<PhinnFort> no, f11
<not-Timmay> awesome!
<PhinnFort> ;)
<not-Timmay> so how do i work on the remote file?
<PhinnFort> not-Timmay: select open file, and type in the url
<PhinnFort> ftp://servernameblalba
<PhinnFort> alternatively, ftp://username@server
<PhinnFort> or, if you don't have ftp, but only ssh, try fish://server
<bjwebb_> it asks me to select a package to reconfigure
<PhinnFort> bjwebb_: you copied the whole command?
<bjwebb_> yes
<PhinnFort> bjwebb_: select the xserver-xorg package if you find it
<[Al] chemist_ex> i have my panel on autohide, periodically is doesn't come back.  Very annoying.  Anyone know a way to reset? So annoying.
<jontec> http://pastie.caboo.se/72490, I need to know what packages correspond to these shared libraries
<bjwebb_> it won't let me select anything
<Alonea> why is wpa so screwy on here? My internet times out all the time.
<PhinnFort> bjwebb_: Hit alt+f2 typed in >> kdesu "dpkg-reconfigure -f kde xserver-xorg" <<, hit enter?
<bjwebb_> ive got it up now
<PhinnFort> select the fglrx driver
<PhinnFort> from the drop-down list
<bjwebb_> oaky
<bjwebb_> do i need to change the identifier?
<PhinnFort> no
<bjwebb_> do i need to specify amount of memory?
<PhinnFort> nope
<PhinnFort> the defaults are normally okay
<bjwebb_> should i use framebuffer?
<PhinnFort> just keep the default
<PhinnFort> bjwebb_: afterwords, when you reboot and everything works, you can finetune it with "fglrx-control"
<PhinnFort> !info fglrx-control | bjwebb_
<ubotu> bjwebb_: fglrx-control: Control panel for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 8.34.8+2.6.20.5-16.28 (feisty), package size 75 kB, installed size 344 kB
<jontec> realplayer is a pain in the... well, I'm on amd64. I just installed the .bin file provided by www.real.com/linux. It installed fine, but I can't get it to actually open
<PhinnFort> jontec: don't use it then
<jontec> PhinnFort: VLC can't play it with codecs, etc. there's no alternative, I've tried.
<PhinnFort> bjwebb_: I'll go to bed now, but you should be fine from now on
<PhinnFort> jontec: realplayer should install codecs that vlc et al can use
<PhinnFort> at least mplayer
<UbunutuNuubu> Anyone want to hold someones hand on their very first walk in a Linux based OS?
* PhinnFort is too tired, and wants to sleep
<eagles0513875> there si a serious flaw in gaim
<UbunutuNuubu> Well, not hold hand per se, just answer one very noobish question
<jontec> PhinnFort: no dice. mplayer and vlc both work just as before
<eagles0513875> is there a gaim channel
<jontec> I need help installing realplayer. I've installed the .bin file, but realplayer won't open. (amd64 + feisty)
<Minataku> eagles0513875: There isn't even a GAIM anymore
<Minataku> You'll have to talk to the Ubuntu maintainers of it
<jontec> UbunutuNuubu: ask the question and someone might answer :D
<Minataku> It'll have to be patched
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> where can i talk to the maintainers
<UbunutuNuubu> thankysai
<eagles0513875> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<Minataku> Best bet in that case is either #ubuntu or their email
<Minataku> eagles0513875: Apparantly, adding Pidgin to Feisty would break everything
<UbunutuNuubu> I'm booting off of the CD, is there anyway I can try out compiz before an install?
<Minataku> Such is the price of simplicity
<eagles0513875> really how so
<Minataku> eagles0513875: I dunno
<Minataku> I've heard it has some major change in it
<Minataku> And for distros designed to "just work", major changes are bad and therefore not made mid-release
<Minataku> Which is why you're stuck waiting for gutsy or trying to install it yourself or whatever
<Minataku> I don't use any IM crap so I don't know
<eagles0513875> i can download the pidgin source code u still thik it will break everything
<Minataku> eagles0513875: I don't know anything about the whole mess
<eagles0513875> ok lol
<Minataku> Sorry X3
<eagles0513875> ill leave these questions for the pidgin channel lol
<eagles0513875> its ok dude
<Minataku> ^^
<UbunutuNuubu> Is there anything I could do while booted off of the Kubuntu CD that would break my Windows installation?
<Minataku> UbunutuNuubu: Yes
<eagles0513875> min fyi i asked in that channel and they said the source code would work fine
<Minataku> But you'd have to explicitly type them in
<Alonea_> how do you get rid of your ghost on irc?
<Minataku> eagles0513875: Worth a shot
<Minataku> You'll need all the build tools, though
<Minataku> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<UbunutuNuubu> Minataku: Installing relevant pakages for Compiz.... will that harm anything?
<Minataku> UbunutuNuubu: No
<UbunutuNuubu> Minataku: Thank you ^-^
<Minataku> UbunutuNuubu: Normal use of the LiveCD won't break anything
<Minataku> You CAN break things with it, but you have to want to
<Minataku> If you don't want to, then you won't. :3
<UbunutuNuubu> Minataku: Okay, good! I know nothing of how to use the terminal... so was a little worried. I'm excited to learn all of this.
<Minataku> UbunutuNuubu: Good to hear
<Minataku> Hopefully someday in the future you'll be tearing down that Windows installation
<Minataku> :D
<UbunutuNuubu> That's the plan!! I am SICK of it
<Minataku> Heh, so was I. :3
<Minataku> For example, this:
<Minataku>  18:06:16 up 102 days, 13:32,  6 users,  load average: 0.13, 0.12, 0.10
<Minataku> Not possible in Windows at all
<UbunutuNuubu> LOL
<UbunutuNuubu> Any sites you could recommend so I could read up on the terminal, and pretty much the basics of how a Linux based OS is operated?
<Minataku> Still running as smooth and stable as she was when the uptime was 0:01
<Alonea> if anyone had answered any of my questions earlier, I didn't get them. I had to restart so I could switch to wired (dunno why I have to restart to do that, but I do)
<Minataku> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Minataku> There ya go, that should give you the basics
<Minataku> After that, just Google around some
<Minataku> Also remember to read the manual and info pages
<UbunutuNuubu> Thanks a bunch everyone ^^
<Minataku> Linux is full of online help resources
<Minataku> Online as in on your system
<Minataku> Rather, online as in not printed
<omega> Hi.
<omega> I just installed Kubuntu.
<UbunutuNuubu> I've noticed, heh. And unlike in XP, help actually works rather than crashing the system....
<Minataku> Though there are internet help resources too, of course. :3
<Minataku> UbunutuNuubu: Indeed
<omega> How do I turn off the bouncing icon that trails my cursor every time I launch something?
<omega> I can't find it in the System Settings.
<Minataku> omega: It should be in there somewhere
<ldb> wow, im impressed how easy it was to add mp3 support to amarok in kubuntu
<Minataku> Or someplace else system-related
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm not sure
<Minataku> I don't use KDE... or Kubuntu for that matter
<Minataku> I just help out here for Linux-based issues
<Alonea> ok, so, why is wpa so messed up, is there any defragging apps for harddrives of most types and file systems, and why do you have to restart your computer to switch to a wired connection?
<Minataku> WPA devices use encrypted firmwares for no good reason plus closed-source drivers, Linux filesystems don't need defragging for all technical purposes, and you shouldn't have to
<Minataku> In that order
<UbunutuNuubu> "Don't need defragging" *falls down with glee*
<Minataku> It will take longer than the life of your computer for the fragmentation of a Linux filesystem to reach the level of a Windows filesystem
<Alonea> Minataku: well, its really my ntfs drive that needs it..
#kubuntu 2007-06-22
<Minataku> Alonea: Defrag it from Windows. Only option.
<Alonea> Minataku: I am trying to avoid reformatting it for the 4th time in 2 months
<Minataku> If you don't have Windows anymore, get the data off and convert the filesystem
<Minataku> Microsoft makes 100% safe NTFS access impossible from anything but Windows
<Minataku> (It's impossible in Windows as well, but let's not get pedantic)
<Alonea> Minataku: windows wont defrag it. either crashes or stays at 1%. I was just wondering if there was any linux apps that would do a ntfs drive as well as ext3
<Minataku> No, there's no Linux apps that will defrag an NTFS volume
<Minataku> As for an ext3 volume, it's not necessary
<Minataku> As I said
<Minataku> It will take longer than the life of your computer for the fragmentation of a Linux filesystem to reach the level of a Windows filesystem
<Alonea> Minataku: ok. thanks. just wondering. I figured linux didn't need it.
* Minataku nods
<Minataku> But yeah, NTFS is a complete piece of crap even from within Windows
<Alonea> Minataku: any idea why I have to restart to use wired?
<Minataku> Outside Windows it just gets worse
<Minataku> Alonea: None, that's pretty weird
<Alonea> Minataku: heh. yeah.
<Alonea> I think its because I got rid of knetwork manager because its buggy and screws up my pigdin
<Alonea> well, knetworkmanager and network manager
<Alonea> neither would work, or if it did, caused me too many problems
<UbunutuNuubu> Wow, I really like Linux.... so quick even running off the CD....
<Karti> Hi all, I have a standalone computer with Kubuntu Feisty, but would like to install beryl desktop so my system can be shown off! The problem is I don't have a lot of experience installing apps other than apt-get or the GUI adept, so I wondered if someone could point me to a .deb for the complete install as the beryl site seems to have lots of smaller files that are not .debs
<Minataku> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Minataku> Read that
<Minataku> And go there
<Minataku> Beryl and Compiz are one now, BTW
<jontec> does anyone know why my chroot isn't getting an internet connection? I'm connected through wireless and it's a kubuntu 32-bit chroot
<Karti> I understand that...my main problem is no access to the net or the repositorys
<Lars_G> And once again I scurry around, looking for a solution in the wrong rooms trying to get some help
<barbaros> I changed style to plastik from polyester in Appearance -System settings but window title bar and other things look the same. what is wrong?
<Minataku> Karti: Wait... how are you here then?
<Alonea> Minataku: is there any hope for ATI cards working with beryl yet (decently that is), or am I forever doomed?
<Minataku> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Minataku> As for them working, no clue
<Karti> It is a standalone system at work. My PC here is fine and looks great!
<Alonea> Minataku: I have those installed already.
<vlt> Hello. I'm using Kubuntu Edgy and a BCM43XX wifi chipset (via ndiswrapper). I want to connect to a EAP-TTLS secured WLAN? Is this possible? Where do I set this mode (I'm using knetworkmanager)?
<Lars_G> I'm trying to make my ipod continue to work as it worked before on ubuntu. the problem is, the device is recognized by the usb storage modules, but I don't see it on dcop/hal (to have it recognized by amarok) any suggestions?
<Minataku> Karti: I'd say ask someone for a list of the debs you need and stick them on a CD-R
<Minataku> Lars_G: Heh, WAY outside this channel's reach, I think
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> Sorry, that's to vlt
<Alonea> Minataku: and they do work 3d accel. wise...but I am completely unable to get beryl to work with it and other people who ahve ati cards who did get it to work said performance was dismal.
<Lars_G> ok thanks
<Minataku> Alonea: Well, ATI hates us all as individual people
<Minataku> So I wouldn't count on it being very good
<UbunutuNuubu> LOL
<Alonea> Minataku: that I do know, but I can't change my video card since its a laptop.
<Alonea> Guess I will just have to wait until next computer, which wont be for quite a while for me.
<jontec> (my ati card is pretty great (laptop as well), but I don't do any 3d acceleration... O_o)
<Alonea> jontec: actually, whats funny is the reason why I wanted 3d so bad. the Open GL screensavers. Well, those and Unreal Tournament
<Minataku> Alonea: Blame ATI
<jontec> I haven't tried beryl. I've been wanting to, but I'm amd64, I see my life as complicated enough
<jontec> Alonea: lol
<UbunutuNuubu> Minataku: I was configuring drivers in Xorg, freaked out, closed the terminal. Tried to reconfigure, config.dat is locked by a process now, so I cannot. Which process would that be so I can kill it?
<jontec> why is this chroot being so evil! T_T
<Minataku> Oi
<UbunutuNuubu> Thanks
<Alonea> Minataku: I know its their fault, but I haven't checked on things for a few months and was wondering if there was any change in drivers, etc. that made any improvements or any sort.
<Minataku> No
<Minataku> That wasn't a command
<Minataku> That was an exclamation
<Minataku> XD
<UbunutuNuubu> hahaha
<UbunutuNuubu> Nuub is in my name :D
<Minataku> UbunutuNuubu: Probably whatever you ran in the first place isn't closed
<Minataku> "ps -A" and see if it's still running
<UbunutuNuubu> Minataku: Thanks! Figured it out, I'm still wrapping my head around the terminology,,,, what is 'sudo'?
<Minataku> ubuntulog: SUperuser DO
<Minataku> It performs a command with elevated priviliges
<UbunutuNuubu> Ahhh neat
<Minataku> You'll notice that if you fail to type sudo before certain commands you'll get either "Command not found" or "Permission denied"
<UbunutuNuubu> new prob.... I lack permission to terminate the process: dpkg-reconfigure
<UbunutuNuubu> Ahhh
<Minataku> That's where sudo comes in
<Minataku> After that, something else may be locked, tell me if it is and I'll help you with that
<UbunutuNuubu> Yah... I was trying to do it in the process table... time to start getting used to the terminal
<Minataku> UbunutuNuubu: Heh, I'm an advanced Linux user, I do everything from the terminal
<Minataku> I haven't used a file manager for at least 2 years now
<UbunutuNuubu> Minataku: That's wehre I want to be at! It's already getting much easier. ie. using process ID's as opposed to their whole names
<Minataku> ^^
<Karti> What is the Super key?
<Minataku> Karti: It has a Windows logo on it
<Karti> thanks ;)
<Minataku> np
<UbunutuNuubu> I feel like I'm 6 and it's Xmas
<Minataku> Heehee
<jontec> I'm gonna try restarting to see if the chroot wants to work, but I think it's the fact that I'm using wireless
<tjada> hey all
<tjada_> fed
<Pollywog> I am trying to reinstall vmware-server from a tarball but it complains about my kernel
<Pollywog> I have the generic 386 kernel sources installed, from Feisty
<UbunutuNuubu> How would I replace KDE with Compiz, I've done everything.. I just need the termianl command :S
<soulrider_> UbunutuNuubu: you cant replace KDE with compiz
<soulrider_> maybe what you want it to turn compiz on ?
<soulrider_> or maybe use GNOME instead of KDE
<eagles0513875> anyone know of any good web page creators
<Minataku> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Minataku> Don't use GNOME
<eagles0513875> !html'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about html' - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Ever
<eagles0513875> !htmls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htmls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> You'll be scarred for life
<eagles0513875> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<eagles0513875> anyone know an equivalent program for linux like dreamweaver or frontpg
<Minataku> !compiz | UbunutuNuubu
<ubotu> UbunutuNuubu: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Minataku> In case you missed it
<Lars_G> Ok the plot thickens.
<Lars_G> the ipod shows in dmesg, it's mountable. it works.
<eagles0513875> Minataku: what is a user friendly html editor
<Minataku> eagles0513875: Several were listed in !html
<Lars_G> But hal-device doesn't lists it
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<eagles0513875> lol
<Minataku> Personally, I use nano
<eagles0513875> didnt see those
<Lars_G> eagles0513875: if you want wysiwyg try nvu
<Minataku> Lars_G: I hate that stupid HAL crap
<Minataku> So I can't help you with any of it
<eagles0513875> were the ones listed like front pg u design the pg and it does the coding
<Lars_G> thanks Minataku
<eagles0513875> !bluefish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluefish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Lars_G: Stick around though
<Minataku> I'm sure someone else will come along who can
<Lars_G> Minataku: I will
<Lars_G> eagles0513875: bluefish is good. and google it
<Minataku> Lars_G: Note, I'm not attacking you, just HAL
<Lars_G> Minataku: I know
<Minataku> I think it's the stupidest load of crap
<estebanbianchi> hello
<estebanbianchi> what applicattion can i use to send/receive faxes on kubuntu?
<UbunutuNuubu> Minataku: Ty ^^ was AFK for a second
<Minataku> np
<loke> Hi, what could be the reason for linux-restricted-modules-common disable_modules to not work
<loke> I am trying to block nv and bcm43xx
<satan> anybody?!
<[GuS] > buffles: 
<[GuS] > why the CTCP-PING ?
<shadowhywind> hay there, when using twinview, is there a way just to make the taskbar stay on one screen, and not extend on both?
<shadowhywind> I am also having a problem with my nvidia drivers (manual install) and a mismatch when kubuntu starts, any ideas
<psygrass> hi..is there any deb files for the new amarok yet?
<psygrass> i can't compile it
<coreymon77> ???
<coreymon77> did someone ping me?
<jdt> hello, in Kmail, how do you view emails as html?
<coreymon77> buffles: did you ping me?
<buffles> coreymon77: Yes, sorry
<coreymon77> buffles: you need anything?
<buffles> coreymon77: No thank You, wrong server
<Sanne> jdt: when I'm getting an html email, kmail asks me if I want to view it in html.
<jdt> Sanne: ahh. mine doesnt do that, but I will go through the settings again...
<Sanne> jdt: I'm looking also, maybe I have changed something.
<jdt> Sanne: Thanks, I'll let you know if I find it also
<loke> can I get some help please
<loke> ?
<loke> what is this forum all about, dead silent people?
<Sanne> jdt: security -> reading tab -> html messages: I have two options there and both are unchecked.
<Dragnslcr> loke- have you tried asking an actual question yet?
<loke> Hi, what could be the reason for linux-restricted-modules-common disable_modules to not work
<jdt> Sanne: Interesting. I just checked and both of mine where unchecked too. However I ticked the first one that says "Prefer HTML to Plain Text" and now it just shows html messages by default. which is ok I suppose.
<loke> I asked it earlier the same question
<loke> I am trying to block nv and bcm43xx
<Sanne> jdt: it's a bit insecure, you may want to read what it says on the first link in the warning under the options.
<loke> I have this line BLOCKED_DEVICES = "nv bcm43xx"
<loke> in the file
<jdt> Sanne: So when it changed back. now it just shows the html source, but no prompt or way that I can see to say "view as html"
<Sanne> jdt: actually, read both links :)
<jdt> Sanne: Actually, there is a link that I can click to view it as html..
<Sanne> jdt: I also found a "html status bar" in Appearance -> Message window and checked it.
<jdt> cant believe that all this time I never saw that!
<Sanne> jdt: ahhh! yes, that's what I meant. hehe :)
<loke> what the hell, people. you all should not be on this chat session
<loke> useless
<Sanne> jdt: the workings of our brain can be funny sometimes ;)
<jdt> Sanne: Thanks for your help..
<Sanne> jdt: you're welcome :)
<coreymon77> loke: whats the matter
<coreymon77> loke: and btw, you are not gonna get any help from anyone with that attitude
<ardchoille> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ardchoille> loke: It's not possible for any oe person to know everything about Linux.. except for maybe Linus :)  If your questionisn't answered, try asking again later. It could be that the person with an answer is either not looking at their screen right now or hasn't entered the channel yet.
<coreymon77> loke: just be patient and polite and eventually someone will be able to help
<ardchoille> loke: You can also try http://ubuntuforums.org and see if you get an answer there.
<loke> thanks guys, actully that attitude is what got me any replies.
<loke> Sorry about that
<coreymon77> no problem
<mneptok> loke: the attitude is still not welcome. please play nice.
<malakhi> loke: You're trying to stop those two modules from loading, I assume?
<ardchoille> loke: I see you mentioned nv. Are you trying to get nvidia drivers working?
<ardchoille> Just a guess there.
<TheCreationist> Strange thing going on with Konversation.  Every time I start it up, the server list shows up, but can't be closed (there are no buttons and the X doesn't close it either).  Also, it keeps opening a title-less tab and says it can't connect.  Anyone else having this issue?
<coreymon77> TheCreationist: maybe you could try asking in the #konversation channel
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: hey.. you fixed all your other problems?
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: I think so.  Although now my CD burner doesn't show up again lol
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: did you go back to edgy?
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: No, I've got everything running well in Ubuntu Feisty... Gave up on KDE, since the devs seem to neglect that version of Ubuntu.
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: unfortunately so..
<nosrednaekim> its reallyquite annoying.
<TheCreationist> I think KDE is much better than gnome (and even easier for Windows-users to adapt to).. but oh well.
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: So now the only major problem I'm having is the same ata2 problems.
<nosrednaekim> I always install ubuntu off of the ubuntu cd and then get the kubuntu-desktop
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: When I did the first install, I had the .20-15 kernel.  Now it's got the -16 kernel.  Both have the same problem.
<coreymon77> TheCreationist: whats wrong with running it in kde?
<TheCreationist> coreymon77: Running what?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: i just install kubuntu fresh
<coreymon77> TheCreationist: feisty
<TheCreationist> coreymon77: Oh, Feisty doesn't work for me with KDE for some reason.
<TheCreationist> coreymon77: No sound is a big issue.
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: that way i avoid any conflict problems
<coreymon77> TheCreationist: i tend to have sound problems
<coreymon77> TheCreationist: but thats just becuase my sound card is fried
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: So do you have any ideas on how I can get my cd burner to be recognized?
<TheCreationist> nosrednaekim: dmesg reports that ata2 was the problem.
<coreymon77> TheCreationist: my card sorta decides when it wants to work and when it doesnt
<loke> ardchoille, you are right
<TheCreationist> coreymon77: Sounds like Ubuntu ;)
<nosrednaekim> TheCreationist: hmm no I don't
<loke> and I am also using ndiswrapper
<ardchoille> !nivida | loke See if this helps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivida - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !nividia | loke See if this helps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<loke> so I need to stop those two from loading
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> !nvidia | loke See if this helps
<ubotu> loke See if this helps: please see above
<darkrift411> anyone here use superkaramba much?
<ardchoille> stupid keyboard, lol
<loke> problem seems to be as if the block statement is not working at all
<coreymon77> TheCreationist: its not ubuntu, same thing happens in windows
<darkrift411> i instaled it and put a few plugins on, but dont know how to group them so i can move the whole set together
<ardchoille> loke: I think that nvidia driver page will help
<nosrednaekim> darkrift411: you can't move the whole set together.
<darkrift411> wow
<darkrift411> that sucks
<Daisuke_Ido> well that narrowed it down
<coreymon77> loke: what network card are you using?
<darkrift411> and there is no snap that makes them auto align :@
<danus> ARGENTOP2P
<danus> JOIN_ARGENTOP2P
<ardchoille> Holy capslock batman!
<coreymon77> lol
<nosrednaekim> heh
<darkrift411> SPAM!
<Lam_> how do i get ntp to resync my clock via the terminal?
<Lam_> nvm got it
<navets> i have a css question
<navets> when I make my webpage browswer window smaller, how do I make my webpage scale down also?
<nosrednaekim> navets: Ctrl+-?
<nosrednaekim> but if you mean within css... this isn't the correct channel
<navets> i was just asking everyone to see if anyone knows
<blizzzek> navets: with relative size, e.g. 50% instead of 600px.... but wrong channel anyway ;)
<jhutchins> navets: Depends on the web page code.
<navets> blizzzek: thanks ill try it out
<jhutchins> navets: There's a new feature in the 3d desktops that scales the contents of the window if you shrink it, but not fully implemented anywhere else that I know of.
<TheCreationist> Is there a way, when using Remote Desktop, to prevent the host computer from displaying the message saying another user is controlling your desktop?
<roho> haha
<TheCreationist> I'd like it to be completely transparent.
<rathel> How do I disable the scroll wheel on my mouse?
<roho> TheCreationist: you could just use vnc instead
<TheCreationist> roho: Well, this is using the vncviewer
<roho> using vnc shouldn't have any notifications
<roho> except for a switch in color in the vnc taskbar color (on windows machines)
<roho> maybe it's the frontend that's the problem
<aaroncampbell_> what will open a .7z file on kubuntu
<Fr0de> aaroncampbell_: p7zip
<Fr0de> aaroncampbell_: sudo aptitude install p7zip
<Fr0de> :)
<darkrift411> q:
<darkrift411> oops
<eriefisher> Hello.....
<Fr0de> eriefisher: hi :)
<eriefisher> pretty quiet here
<Fr0de> eriefisher: must be night time where most people are..?
<eriefisher> FrOde:where I should be?
<Fr0de> eriefisher: I'm in Australia, where it's 11:36 in the morning.. :)
<Fr0de> well, in Sydney it is..
<BrianDonohue> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BrianDonohue> :P
<Fr0de> hehe.. call it a meta question - eriefisher asked why the channel is so quiet.. :P
<BrianDonohue> Haha, I don't care because I'm offtopic half the time in here anyway :P
<eriefisher> hey BianDonahue
<BrianDonohue> Hey. *BrianDonohue :P
<BrianDonohue> Haha
<BrianDonohue> Pfft that's dumb!
<BrianDonohue> You can't make your own channel on freenode!
<BrianDonohue> Well you can, but it doesn't give you op!
<coreymon77> ya you can
<darkrift411> lol
<darkrift411> if you register it, you can get ops
<coreymon77> ya it does, you identify as the channel owner and you can do whatever you want
<Fr0de> BrianDonohue: I just made #fr0de and I'm op in it.. ??
<BrianDonohue> Some one join #brian
<BrianDonohue> I just got a message as soon as I made it: [21:39]  [Notice]  -ChanServ- You do not have channel operator access to [#brian] 
<coreymon77> well then
<coreymon77> identify as the contact
<BrianDonohue> How?
<coreymon77> with the password you used to register the channel
<coreymon77>  /msg chanserv identify #brian [password] 
<killermach> I have a USB icon on my desktop that is no longer mounted, but I cannot delete the icon from the desktop and it's not showing in my ~/Desktop/ directory .. where is the link that displays this icon so I can delete it?
<ManiDhillon> I have a strange problem! Can anyone help me?
<eriefisher> killermach:konsole>>sudo rm home/name/Desktop/<icon>
<killermach> sure we can, don't ask to ask, just ask
<coreymon77> !ask | manchicken__
<ubotu> manchicken__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<coreymon77> whoops
<coreymon77> wrong person
<Daisuke_Ido> we can try to help :)
<killermach> eriefisher, ls /home/user/Desktop shows no file by that name
<coreymon77> they just left
<Daisuke_Ido> oh well
<Daisuke_Ido> watch, that's probably the problem
<Daisuke_Ido> intermittent internet connection :)
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> probably
<killermach> eriefisher, icon name is "16G Media (test2)" and " ls /home/user/Desktop/ "  16G Media (test2)" is not there
<eriefisher> killermach:in konqueror >>view show hidden files
<BrianDonohue> Muhaha! #BrianDonohue
<BluesKaj> 'evening folks
<killermach> eriefisher, nope.. and "ls -al /home/user/Desktop/ " shows no files starting w/ "16"
<coreymon77> and i have my own channel too
<BrianDonohue> Now to learn the in's and out's of chanserv
<troll> /msg chanserv help
<eriefisher> killermach:it probably got left by hal-I've seen it before in Dapper-not sure how to delete it
<darkrift411> chanserv is easy :)
<darkrift411> i was services oper on a few 10k+ networks for a few years
<BrianDonohue> Darkrift411, join #BrianDonohue if you're not busy so we can chat in there
<roho> darkrift411: did you get any chicks?
<BrianDonohue> I want to know some things.
<BrianDonohue> roho: Do you think he did? Lol
<darkrift411> tons, i went to www.porn.com :)
<roho> i was being coy
* darkrift411 is married, doesnt need chicks
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> been fooling with vista all day...feel sorry for windows users even more now ...nice eye candy, but what PITA to install drivers...boated isn't the word for it either
<killermach> eriefisher, I also now notice a /home/user/test/ that shows a USB icon, if I delete it, it goes away.. if I create a new directory called test, it assumes the USB icon ... weird
<troll> i chan opped for a year or so...  not the brightest thing i ever volenteered for
<eriefisher> killermach:?????????????
<BluesKaj> roho, ya won't find much in the romance dept around here ...unless yer into geekola :)
<killermach> this is a different folder I found while trying to hunt the 16G Media (test2) folder
<soulrider> gosh, im so bored, anyone need any help ?
<BluesKaj> roho's looking for chicks , soulrider :)
<killermach> soulrider, I'm hunting mysterious icons on the desktop that will not go away.. you game?
<soulrider> killermach:  =/
<Agent_bob> soulrider yeah.  howto get a script to use exit code from something it runs in the background or in another tty ?
<Jucato> soulrider: I need help. can you please shout !offtopic when I'm not looking? thanks :)
<soulrider> BluesKaj:  roho whats creepy
<killermach> BlueDevil, icons .. chicks.. hmm.. how to choose
<BluesKaj> oooh mysterious icons
<BrianDonohue> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<soulrider> you guys know any good python books? i downloaded one but it wasnt really good
<BluesKaj> saving a text file after change leaves a backup copy ...what a pita , how do i stop that ?
<Agent_bob> good and python .... hmmm
<soulrider> i hope theres a Head First: Python
<soulrider> the java one was great
<killermach> BrianDonohue, so that's how to choose :)
<soulrider> ok, theres not :(
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj configure your editor
<Jucato> !info diveintopython
<Agent_bob> dive into python   online docs
<ubotu> diveintopython: free Python book for experienced programmers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 340 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<Jucato> soulrider: ^^^^^
<soulrider> hold on, need to browse packages.ubuntu.com :P
<jetsaredim> are there any amarok 1.4.6 builds anywhere?
<Jucato> jetsaredim: afaik, it is being built now for Gutsy. it will probably be available in feisty-backports soon
<roho> no, i was just joking
<roho> i actually have a girl in the third dimension
<roho> btw, i love beryl.
<Agent_bob> joking !  you can't do that here, it's against Jucato'ization of the channel policy
<killermach> odd.. the icon is "ON the Desktop" but not in konqueror /home/user/Desktop directory... it's coming from somewhere
<darkrift411> wow
<Agent_bob> :)
<BrianDonohue> !pythongonewild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pythongonewild - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<killermach> oh. great.. I had to run konqueror as root to get it to let me copy files from the NTFS partition on the USB drive, and  now I see there is a /root/.DCOPserver_user-desktop__0 file
<Agent_bob> and what's so great about that ?
<BluesKaj> thanks Agent_bob ...din't think of that , but i managed :)
<muhammad> i have problem about exchanging between arabic and english i used this command to be able to do that  setxkbmap -layout "us,ar" -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle" what i want to do is to execute that command every reboot process how can i do that ?
<muhammad> i have added that command to rc.local and it doesnt seem to work also
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj well the specific editor is what does things like that,  so configuring the editor is the "propper" answer to that Q.
<soulrider> muhammad: you can change the keyboard layout in the kde control center
<Agent_bob> also some, though not all; editors have global configs you can edit
<Jucato> muhammad: the Keyboard layout in System Settings -> Regional & Language doesn't work for you?
<BluesKaj> well anyway Agent_bob , it was clear enuff
<muhammad> jucato yes it doesnt also
<Jucato> hm...
<muhammad> i tried that and nothing succeeded
<Agent_bob> muhammad  setxkbmap  would be an xorg related command and have nothing to do with system configuration  i.e. the /etc/rc.local
<killermach> Agent_bob, well root shouldn't be DCOP'ing my user.. that's just wrong .. right? :)
<muhammad> soulrider i did that
<muhammad> agent_bob from the definition of rc.local it can ya can put some commands to be executed periodically
<Agent_bob> killermach while i agree with the idea the folks at kde don't.  kde and kdm write to /root all the time....
<killermach> muhammad, try to put it in your .kde/Autostart
<killermach> as a shell script
<muhammad> killermach ok i will try thx anyway
<Agent_bob> muhammad yeah ~/.kde/Autostart is what you want.
<Agent_bob> that way X gets it not the kernel
<Lonetorus> hello
<Agent_bob> killermach unless they have changed it in fiesty you can't login via kdm without files being writen in /root   and you can't run anything as root without /root/ comming into play... or maybe i should say "shouldn't be able to" in place of "can't".    and while discussing shoulds/shouldn'ts  i should specify /<root's_home>/ rather than /root/  .   unfortunately some coders do what i first did in their code /root/ is always as
<Lonetorus> is this the right place to say, WOW, linux has come a long way since i looked at it the last time (back in 2001)
<Daisuke_Ido> it is, and it has.
<Lonetorus> i tried ubunti about a year ago but stranded on getting two monitors running on my laptop
<Lonetorus> now it just works
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm coming up on 8 months windows-free.  had my token for nearly 2 months as a bona fide friend of Bill W.
<Lonetorus> \o/
<Agent_bob> Lonetorus long ways, yes.  not sure all of it is in the right dirrection, but it's still a long ways.
<NickPresta> Lonetorus, if you're using Twinview, dual monitor support is great.
<Lonetorus> ahh yes, im not sure i want to discuss linux politics :D
<Agent_bob> :)
<Lonetorus> i swore that win xp would be the last ms os i would ever run :)
<darkrift411> is it bad that i have 3 processes that are using 2.7g of virtual ram each?
<Daisuke_Ido> Lonetorus: my thoughts exactly.  i told myself i'd be comfortable with linux by the time vista came out.  and i am, for the most part
<Agent_bob> sure ways to start a fight with a man,  kick his dog,  slap his kid,  flurt with his gal,  mention politics or religion.
<Daisuke_Ido> sad thing is those are in reverse order.
<BrianDonohue> Or which distro is the best.
<NickPresta> Lonetorus, I prefer to look at it as "The best tool for the job" and Windows might be the tool you need at one point and GNU+Linux might be the best at another point.  I still keep Windows around for gaming - otherwise, I prefer GNU+Linux
<Agent_bob> BrianDonohue that's political
<muhammad> thx alot guys it works now :D
<Daisuke_Ido> NickPresta: gaming was actually one of the reasons i switched.
<Lonetorus> NickPresta: yes, i am, allthough i would prefer to use two "seperate" desktops (so that maximizing a window, only goes to one monitor and not across both) but i was unable to get that working :( thank god i made a backup of my xorg.conf
<BrianDonohue> !offtopic | Agent_bob
<ubotu> Agent_bob: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BrianDonohue> Haha :)
<Agent_bob> :)
<songwind> Lonetorus:  I liked using Xinerama.  It was (mostly) the best of both worlds
<Daisuke_Ido> dosbox serves my needs admirably (i'm from an older generation)
<songwind> You could move apps from one monitor to the other but they would maximize to their own monitor, not span.
<Agent_bob> :)
<NickPresta> Lonetorus, I don't know how you would do it in KWin normally but I can open a window and only have it on one monitor when fully maximised. I am using Beryl, however.
<Lonetorus> songwind: yes, but i cant get it running using the options inside the nvidia-settings app
<Agent_bob> nope
<songwind> ah, gotcha.
<Lonetorus> i guess i have to try setting it up manually
<songwind> Let me see if I still have the link for the tutorial I used, it was very thorough
<NickPresta> Lonetorus, I know it's possible because when I switch from Beryl to Kwin, the behavior is the same so it's defintely possible.
<Lonetorus> now i think its time to see if i can get one of my favorite games running :D
* darkrift411 wanders off to work
<rO_ot> hi
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, what was your gaming-related reason to switch?
<rO_ot> how do that like I can have another computer desk and control it through the network with GUI?
<rO_ot> how's that called?
<songwind> Lonetorus: which game?
<rO_ot> anybody know?
* BrianDonohue is worried about my calculus exam
<songwind> r0_ot:  Do you mean remote control?  VNC or something?
<Agent_bob> rO_ot freeNX
<NickPresta> r0_ot: You would want to setup an ssh session with X forwarding. VNC does that too, IIRC
<Daisuke_Ido> NickPresta: dosbox runs better under linux than windows :)
<killermach> ok.. hal won.. I just remounted the drive , and set it so any user could disable it, then I disabled it as my account and the icon disappeared
<Daisuke_Ido> give me classic adventure games and i'm a happy camper
<killermach> I would still like to know what controlled that
<Lonetorus> songwind: open transport tycoon
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, ah, okay. I rarely play older games anymore. I bought a newer computer this past Christmas so I splurged and bought HL2, CS:S, oblivion, etc, etc to see what I've been missing :P
<songwind> Lonetorus: Is that Open Source?
<xsacha> i logged in today and my adept-manager has disappeared, so i tried to install it with apt-get: it says i need these other files, i tried to d/l them but it says i need libapt-apt-pkg-libc6.4.6-3.53 and there is no release candidate for it
<Agent_bob> killermach the icon ?    man that
<xsacha> libapt-pkg-libc6.4-3.53*
<Daisuke_Ido> openttd
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, it's open source
<Lonetorus> songwind: yes :) allthough you need the original gfx files from the commercial game
<Agent_bob> 's kde,   configure the desktop and set it to display what ever devices you want
<Daisuke_Ido> !info openttd
<ubotu> Package openttd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Lonetorus> but they are available at a myriad sites as abandonware
<songwind> Lonetorus: Oh, so there was originally a game called "Transport Tycoon"?
<Agent_bob> sorry bumped the enter key in the middle of that
<BrianDonohue> !info openssh
<Lonetorus> yes
<ubotu> Package openssh does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Lonetorus> also, transport tycoon delux
<Agent_bob> BrianDonohue it's openssh-[server/client] 
<songwind> I need to find my copy of Sim City 4 and get that running in Crossover.
<Lonetorus> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/openttd/openttd-0.5.2-2-i386.deb
<Agent_bob> BrianDonohue but meta package  ssh   gets both
<BrianDonohue> Oh okay, good deal.
<BrianDonohue> Thanks.
<volenin> hi
<Lonetorus> crossover?
<volenin> i wonder if anyone knows how the 'active' display gets selected in case I have 2 of them
<volenin> ?
<evsophomore2009> Hey whats the SUDO code for Gaim Instant messanger
<BrianDonohue> sudo gaim?
<evsophomore2009> yeah
<volenin> (on system startup, one display is kdm X server outputing to monitor, another one - freevo OR mythtv outputing to TV)
<NickPresta> evsophomore2009, `sudo apt-get install pidgin`
<evsophomore2009> kk thanks
<Ace2016> why do you need sudo for gaim???
<Jucato> evsophomore2009: you want to run GAIM as root?
<NickPresta> I think he wanted the code to install it? Otherwise, you dont need sudo
<songwind> evsophomore2009 You should use gksudo for gaim, btw.
<Ace2016> ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall -D
<intelikey> warning ! evsophomore2009 and BrianDonohue  you should practice  using the graphical root jr. frontend for graphical apps.
<Jucato> songwind: only if gksudo is installed (which isn't in Kubuntu)
<Ace2016> gaim is outdated, changed name to pidgin
<intelikey> using sudo to run gui apps can muck perms
<songwind> true, I defaulted to gksudo because it's a gnome app
<songwind> kdesu in KDE
<NickPresta> evsophomore2009, if you want to run Gaim as root, kdesu
<xsacha> i logged in today and my adept-manager has disappeared, so i tried to install it with apt-get: it says i need these other files, i tried to d/l them but it says i need libapt-apt-pkg-libc6.4.6-3.53 and there is no release candidate for it
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<xsacha> libapt-pkg-libc6.4-3.53*
<intelikey> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<intelikey> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<evsophomore2009> NickPresta: i got it tho
<Jucato> xsacha: tried adept_manager (not adept-manager)?
<evsophomore2009> NickPresta: thanks for your help, and actully wanting to help
<xsacha> The program 'adept_manager' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:  sudo apt-get install adept-manager   bash: adept_manager: command not found
<Jucato> xsacha: sudo apt-get install adept
* intelikey prefers just using root account,  not root jr.
<NickPresta> evsophomore2009, there are many, many Linux communities willing to help newbies. #kubuntu is pretty friendly so don't hesitate to ask questions.
<shane2peru> Hey, I need help with connecting Windows XP and Kubuntu Fiesty through Samba, anyone that can help in this area?
<Jucato> !samba | shane2peru
<ubotu> shane2peru: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<evsophomore2009> NickPresta: how do i install it on root
<evsophomore2009> it says it couldnt find package
<shane2peru> I know what it is, I followed this guide, and can't seem to get the two computers talking
<xsacha> Jucato: worked! :O im sure i tried that before and it wanted libc... anyway, now it gets something is wrong with apt database and that i should try apt-setup
<shane2peru> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 - This guide
<Ace2016> evsophomore2009: what are you trying to do? compile pidgin from source?
<Lunar_Lamp> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BrianDonohue> !dhclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<evsophomore2009> Ace2016: im trying to just install Gaim so i can use that instead of Kopete
<intelikey> evsophomore2009 sudo apt-get install gaim
<Jucato> evsophomore2009: "sudo apt-get install gaim" is all you need
<Jucato> or you can use Add/Remove Programs for that
<Lunar_Lamp> Is it possible to flush the dns records on my laptop? The url of a particular site is pointing to the wrong IP, and I know that it works fine for other people, I've just got the wrong one cached I think - can I get it to update?
<Ace2016> evsophomore2009: gaim is outdated you should install pidgin, gaim changed its name to pidgin
<evsophomore2009> Reading package lists... Done
<evsophomore2009> Building dependency tree
<evsophomore2009> Reading state information... Done
<evsophomore2009> E: Couldn't find package giam
<shane2peru> evsophomore2009, it is gaim
<francesco_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<intelikey> main not in the sources.list
<shane2peru> not giam
<evsophomore2009> lol oh yeah
<Jucato> Ace2016: pidgin isn't available yet on feisty
<Ace2016> yea i compiled it myself
<Jucato> anyway it's basically the same. just a bit more updated and a new name
<shane2peru> no samba guru's hanging around???
<Lonetorus> shane2peru: how does it fail, look at logs, google the errors you get
<Lonetorus> :)
<intelikey> the Gnu Aol Instant Messemger gaim
<BrianDonohue> !#ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<shane2peru> Lontetorus:  Ok, that would be great, how?  what logs do I need to check?
<NickPresta> Jucato, are you sure? I don't have any extra repos and I have Pidgin...
<shane2peru> Lonetorus, sorry, mispelled.
<xsacha> Jucato: http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/3078/hmmnd2.png <-- apt-setup doesnt exist, apt-get update doesnt change anything
<Lonetorus> shane2peru: hehe, dunno, i installed ubuntu a few hours ago :D
<ardo> sorry but italian channel is down?
<Jucato> NickPresta: yes. unless they put it in feisty-backports or feisty-proposed. it isn't in feisty
<Lonetorus> shane2peru: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch09_01.html
<Jucato> xsacha: in Konsole, run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ardo> is italian channel down?
<xsacha> ok, didnt seem to do anything -- same error
<intelikey> well #ubuntu-it is not down
<Jucato> xsacha: can you put the errors in pastebin?
<xsacha> no errors in console
<Lonetorus> heh, holding my mouse over the trash reports 3 items in trash, if i open trash then it says 900 files
<Jucato> xsacha: ok how about "sudo apt-get -f install" of course make sure Adept isn't running in the first place
<NickPresta> out of curiosity, how do I find out which repo. a package comes from? I've tried apt-cache showpkg/etc but it doesn't seem to show much more than the author.
<Jucato> apt-cache policy <package>
<xsacha> it just says reading package lists, dependancy and so on and then 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 9 not upgraded.
<Jucato> and Adept still won't start upo?
<Jucato> !adeptfix | xsacha
<ubotu> xsacha: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jucato> try that (actually 2) commands
<NickPresta> Jucato, i tried that for Pidgin and nothing shows. (Does that mean I installed it directly). I see that it works for Firefox and other packages from a repo.
<xsacha> ok
<Jucato> NickPresta: yes. it means you most probably compiled it from source
<Jucato> if it's from a .deb package, it will show it as dpkg
<xsacha> Jucato: ok i tried those 2 commands, it has no output, ran adept_manager and received same error :( apt-get works fine though
<rO_ot> Jucato: lol you are here too
<NickPresta> Jucato, I know I didn't compile it from source but I do remember downloading various .debs for guification and such so I most likely grabbed pidgin 2.0.1 from the same place too.
<intelikey> Jucato while you are digging in dpkg anyway,  my database has some fictitious entries in it; any way to clean it up ?     dpkg -l lists thing that aren't installed, and haven't been as far as i know...   ?
<shane2peru> ok, quick question about samba, when I make changes to the config, do I need to reboot the windows box?
<DaSkreech> Don't irc as rO_ot
<shane2peru> Also when adding users, do I use the windows username and password, or the Ubuntu username and password?
<xsacha> Jucato: i just noticed my sudo input has now changed, it says Enter password for [sacha] : or something instead of the usual "Password: "
<Jucato> intelikey: um.. I'm not really sure. sorry
<intelikey> Jucato k,  np.
<Jucato> xsacha: are you on feisty, btw?
<xsacha> gutsy
<Jucato> sheesh!
<Jucato> you could have said so earlier :P
<xsacha> k
<Jucato> #ubuntu+1 and yes it's broken
<xsacha> aw :(
<Jucato> (that's what you get for running alpha :)
<xsacha> k, ill stick to apt-get then
<Jucato> apt has been upgraded to a new version and adept hasn't been updated to work with it
* intelikey has beta and rc1 software on his system,  all from the dapper main,universe repos....
<Jucato> well, beta and rc1 are definitely better than alpha, don't you think? ;)
<intelikey> yeah
<xsacha> alpha gusty + alpha kde4 :D + alpha fusion
<BrianDonohue> I can't wait for Gutsy, personally.
<intelikey> but i still wonder why they are in the "stable" release....
<LucidFox> SVGs are rendered incorrectly in KDE, how do I fix that?
<Jucato> BrianDonohue: may I ask why?
<DaSkreech> Fusion?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: probably has something to do with ubuntu being based off the sid branch...
<DaSkreech> BrianDonohue: Why wait? Dist-upgrade now :)
<intelikey> hitmanWilly sure. but that's really not an excuse for such.
<xsacha> DaSkreech: compiz
<shane2peru> does anyone know anything about samba?
<Dragnslcr> Heh, is Gutsy actually usable and something similar to stable yet?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: do you really want to seriously recommend that?
<xsacha> Dragnslcr: sure, it's stable here.. except that ive just lost adept-manager
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: it's alpha and comes with the usual alpha disclaimers
<Dragnslcr> Heh, losing Adept is kinda major
<xsacha> it had this crash error when i installed it, but i just said ok and continues install
<DaSkreech> xsacha: Alpha of an alpha ?
<DaSkreech> xsacha: you have Chutzpah
<xsacha> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Jucato: No but if he can't wait... :)
<intelikey> adept major ?    Dragnslcr i can't say that i've ever seen adept but one time....
<DaSkreech> Dragnslcr: Use apt-get :)
<Jucato> I'm wondering if he's waiting because he's expecting KDE 4 to be in Gutsy
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<DaSkreech> intelikey: you barely run x
<hitmanWilly> don't i remember similar discussions when feisty was on the way out....
<intelikey> DaSkreech point is ?
<Jucato> intelikey: if KDE broke you'd not even be affected...
<Jucato> :P
<rO_ot> when is Gutsy out?
<Jucato> October
<intelikey> Jucato true
<Jucato> Ubuntu always releases April and October (unless stated otherwise, like Dapper)
<BrianDonohue> I don't know, I always get excited.
<LeoDioxide> dude, my kubuntu boots into a resolution that is out of range, where can I change that?
<BrianDonohue> And no, I'm not waiting for KDE4.
<BrianDonohue> I'm using Gnome again, Jucato.
<BrianDonohue> Maybe if 4 makes some changes, then yes.
<Jucato> noooo!!
* Jucato runs away like crazy
<Dragnslcr> Is there any definite plan for KDE4 and Gutsy yet? Definitely not, hopefully, definitely waiting, etc.
<DaSkreech> BrianDonohue: What do you knwo about Gutsy?
<roho> is it possible to play divx movies in konqueror?
<DaSkreech> Dragnslcr: Yes
<xsacha> BrianDonohue: what changes?
<intelikey> ok i'll leave that alone.  but suffice it to say, when there are seven package management tools   as long a dpkg is not broke  it can't be major...
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: KDE 4 will be made available on a separate repository
<DaSkreech> roho: yes
<hitmanWilly> LeoDioxide: do you mean the bootscreen itself or the login menu?
<coreymon77> well
<Dragnslcr> Jucato- nice
<roho> which codecs do i need?
<coreymon77> kde4 is being released in october aswell
<LeoDioxide> hitmanWilly: login window, it just blackscreens
<Dragnslcr> I know the releases are supposed to be about the same time
<DaSkreech> hi coreymon77
<xsacha> Dragnslcr: they pacage KDE4 with gusty, but have KDE3 primary
<BrianDonohue> Uhm, Well I'm not looking forward to glossy but.
<DaSkreech> yeah but after Gutsy
<Jucato> coreymon77: which means it won't make it to Gutsy
<coreymon77> i guess the biggest things about klde4 is its ability to use qt
<coreymon77> in other words
<Jucato> not even in Gutsy+1
<Dragnslcr> But I would image Gutsy will be in freeze by the time KDE4 is final
<hitmanWilly> LeoDioxide: try a ctrl-alt-bksp when that happens, see what happens
<Jucato> coreymon77: KDE uses Qt
<coreymon77> you can use kde one linux windows and macos completely natively
<xsacha> they will have KDE beta 4 along side KDE3 in gutsy (so they said)
<BrianDonohue> And compiz/beryl are no longer forked so it'll be nice to see what they do.
<xsacha> beta 3*?
<LeoDioxide> hitmanWilly: nothing, I've tried
<coreymon77> i meant the nwer qt
<Jucato> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jucato> bah not that...
<Jucato> !xconfig | LeoDioxide
<ubotu> LeoDioxide: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<coreymon77> it will no longer require x
<hitmanWilly> LeoDioxide: ok, /etc/X11/xorg.conf has all the settings
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Jucato> coreymon77: what are you talking about?
<roho> so what codecs do i need to get divx to play in konqueror?
<DaSkreech> It can run on Windows
<LeoDioxide> hrm.
<DaSkreech> So amarok is going to be on Windows :-(
<Jucato> KDE on Linux still requires X
<coreymon77> im talking about completely native
<intelikey>  -phigh  ????    uhh
<coreymon77> no emulation whatsoever
<DaSkreech> roho: libxine-extracodecs
<roho> DaSkreech: thanks
<Jucato> and no *KDE* itself will not run on Windows
<coreymon77> kde4 will
<Jucato> coreymon77: no
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: no
<coreymon77> Jucato: yes
<hitmanWilly> wtf? oh, great
<DaSkreech> blast you Jucato
<Ace2016> isn't it just kdelibs5?
<NickPresta> Cool stuff like Beryl, Amarok, et al should be kept to GNU+Linux, Solaris, BSD. Screw Windows. If they want what we got so bad, _they_ can switch. =D
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: yes
<BrianDonohue> And the mobile version... Phewy!
<Jucato> coreymon77: *some* KDE *apps* *can be made to run* on Windows
<Ace2016> that'll work in windows
<coreymon77> i know
<roho> DaSkreech: it's already installed, but divx movies won't play within konqueror
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: no KDE apps will kdelibs will
<DaSkreech>  K>D<E
<coreymon77> but kde 4 will be able to work entirely in winodows
<DaSkreech> as in desktop environment wont
<Jucato> coreymon77: no no no!
<xsacha> Jucato: i thought all Qt4 apps could run on windows.. but of course the window manager, kwin wont
<coreymon77> Jucato: yes yes yes!
<Jucato> xsacha: KDE isn't just Qt4 you know
<coreymon77> Jucato: ask on the kde channel
<coreymon77> kde will use qt4
<Jucato> coreymon77: ask in the KDE developers channel
<LeoDioxide> yeah, well, I've fixed all my xorg settings, I can run the recovery and startx, just the boot fails
<hitmanWilly> that would be funny, kde on windows
<coreymon77> its true
<coreymon77> it will work
<Jucato> sheesh
<hitmanWilly> talk about slow and bulky...
<Ace2016> hitmanWilly: nope that'd be a good desktop
<BrianDonohue> Not really hitmanWilly... Because although you'd have a great desktop-environment it's still windows.
<Ace2016> (for windows)
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: again no. KDE APPS can work on windows (withinreason)
<coreymon77> and it will work entirely on macos
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: So you are going to boot up Windows and run alt+f2 ?
<xsacha> lol
<coreymon77> that will be perfectly native
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: they will be much more easily ported
<DaSkreech> What they?
<Jucato> coreymon77: you don't know what you're talking about. the only KDE apps that can run on windows are those that will have a port on Windows. KDE 4 apps will not magically run on Windows
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: the terminal, of course not
<BrianDonohue> Yeah, but if it's on Windows I'll cry because people will try it out, associate the windows problems with KDE and not use KDE when they switch to Linux.
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: you aren't talking about a they. You are talking about the desktop environment
<xsacha> of course you cant get rid of the windows stuff thats on there (taskbar and such), so kde on windows would just contribute to more memory hogging and bloat unfortunately
<coreymon77> oaky
<coreymon77> w/e
<LeoDioxide> can't replace explorer with kde?
<coreymon77> maybe not windows
<coreymon77> but macos definitely
* DaSkreech sighs
<Jucato> same thing on mac...
<BrianDonohue> coreymon77: If windows opened up it's API then maybe you could develop another DE, but explorer is set and completely integrated with everything.
<xsacha> LeoDioxide: would be good if you could
<coreymon77> Jucato: kde already works on macos
<hitmanWilly> well, kde is slim by redmond standards, but it plus the underlying windows environment seems like too much overhead to me
<coreymon77> Jucato: you ever heard of fink
<coreymon77> ?
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: screencast it on your blog and I'll watch
<BrianDonohue> hitmanWilly: Definitely.
<Soth> according to the kde wiki they are looking for more help porting kde to windows... so it looks like there will at some point be kde on windows
<LeoDioxide> how do I check if my video card has acceleration?
* Jucato sighs... nvm...
<coreymon77> see! i was right!
<NickPresta> LeoDioxide, `glxinfo | grep direct`.
<coreymon77> and kde and most kde programs already work on macos
* BrianDonohue motions toward Jucato and CaSkreech, where's the chloroform for coreymon77?
<LeoDioxide> direct rendering, no.
<LeoDioxide> direct renderer string: mesa glx
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> enough about that
<BrianDonohue> It's funny Jucato: I'm using Gnome but Konversation. I prefer it.
<Soth> and the last change on the page was the 12th of this month so it doesn't appear to have just been a flash in the pan type of idea that went away heh
<hitmanWilly> coreymon77: that's because mac is a unix environment, so the libs install cleaner and without as much hacking
<Jucato> coreymon77: not without porting. there will always be porting. they will not just work magically on all platforms
<coreymon77> Jucato: its called fink
<crdlb> LeoDioxide, what video card?
<LeoDioxide> ati radeon x700
* BrianDonohue listens intently for the chant "Jerry, Jerry, Jerry..."
<crdlb> LeoDioxide, feisty?
<LeoDioxide> yup, 64 bit
<crdlb> LeoDioxide, glxinfo|grep client
<puppyuser2007046> DaSkreech: hi!!! that jhutchins wn't give me my password!!!! :(
<intelikey> looks like i'll be busy today.    later fellows
<LeoDioxide> SGI, 1.4
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007046: hi You don't need it.
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007046: do you have sudo ?
<BrianDonohue> Anyone try "pendrivelinux"? I couldn't get Ubuntu to boot off of it yesterday so I just installed that instead. If anyone has any knowledge about Ubuntu on a pendrive, help me :D
<BrianDonohue> And I mean the live version, not just installing it to the PD.
<puppyuser2007046> i don't know anything i want the password
<crdlb> LeoDioxide, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007046: can you open a terminal and type sudo ?
<puppyuser2007046> in puppy??
<LeoDioxide> pastebin?
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007046: yes
<BrianDonohue> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<BrianDonohue> Puppy doesn't use sudo, does it?
<LeoDioxide> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> BrianDonohue: I have no clue that's why I'm asking
<BrianDonohue> As far as I know, it doesn't.
<puppyuser2007046> sudo: can't stst /etc/sudoers: No such file or directory
<DaSkreech> hmm
* hitmanWilly runs all his systems without sudo, security hole waiting to happen
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007046: you have a Kubuntu live cd ?
<puppyuser2007046> why do u allow such people in the community anyway??????????????
<puppyuser2007046> yes i have kubuntu, ubuntu and edubuntu live cds
<LeoDioxide> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26696/
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007046: boot up in one of them
<BrianDonohue> puppyuser2007046: try #puppylinux... I just joined in there, they seem nice too and may have some more info for you
<rO_ot> guys do you prefer DigiKam or F-Spot?
<puppyuser2007046> BrianDonohue: i AM using the puppy linux live cd right now
<rO_ot> I am debating
<crdlb> LeoDioxide, you need to add Load "dri" to the modules section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<puppyuser2007046> a stupid guy from your channel did the ssh thing on my ubuntu and changd the password..he won't give it now
<BrianDonohue> I mean, try their CHANNEL lol
<DaSkreech> BrianDonohue: He wants to reset his password
<BrianDonohue> Oh.
<BrianDonohue> Lol.
<LeoDioxide> crdlb: ok thanks
<starhawk> hi
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007046: can you open a root terminal ?
<NickPresta> puppyuser2007046, why did you allow a stranger to login via ssh to your machine?
<LeoDioxide> crdlb: any idea on why my login screen messes up, but I can run KDE fine?
<puppyuser2007046> in puppy??? there's somethng called console
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007046: no option for a root console ?
<DaSkreech> can you su ?
<BrianDonohue> Uhm, yeah, I have to chastise you for that... Why the HELL would you let some one login to your machine?
<crdlb> LeoDioxide, nope, maybe a different resolution?
<puppyuser2007046> NickPresta: well i thought all u guys are there 2 help
<LeoDioxide> crdlb: yeah, it's out of range and I don't know where that is set (btw, already have load dri)
<BrianDonohue> Yeah, most of us are, but don't trust too much.
<DaSkreech> BrianDonohue: cause he doesn't want to type in commands himself
<hitmanWilly> puppyuser2007046: there's no one checking for bad guys at the door here :P
<starhawk> I am having a problem with adept after my last update its missing how can I get it back
<puppyuser2007046> i hav got to, i am new 2 linux and dunno abc of it.....and both linux and linux helpers are creating a very nice impression
<crdlb> LeoDioxide, your log said you didn't
<LeoDioxide> crdlb: maybe it isn't loading from my xorg.conf then?
<puppyuser2007046> that asshole's online right now...can't u just kick him out???
<BrianDonohue> Well we'll do our best to help you, just don't do anything dumb again.
<hitmanWilly> starhawk: running gutsy?
<DaSkreech> jhutchins: ping
<starhawk> yes
<crdlb> LeoDioxide, pastebin your xorg.conf
<puppyuser2007046> ok
<hitmanWilly> starhawk: its a known bug, apt changed versions, adept didn't
<DaSkreech> BrianDonohue: do you know puppy?
<crdlb> starhawk, #ubuntu+1
<BrianDonohue> DaSkreech: I've got it on my other flash drive (about 30 seconds ago)
<DaSkreech> BrianDonohue: how do you get to root on the live ?
<starhawk> wheres that at
<BrianDonohue> Don't know yet, haven't even booted it!
<puppyuser2007046> DaSkreech: BrianDonohue: hitmanWilly: can any of you help me reset my password if i boot vis my ubuntu / kubuntu/edubuntu live cds??
<BrianDonohue> Well, you need root access to that set up to change your password or add another user.
<LeoDioxide> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26697/
<puppyuser2007046> so the only solution's to reinstall??
<BrianDonohue> Uhm, not sure, you could bruteforce the password?
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007046: no if you have a live Cd it's easy
<puppyuser2007046> what???
<BrianDonohue> Did you try "jhutchins"?
<BrianDonohue> Listen to DaSkreech, I have no clue.
<puppyuser2007046> yep i hav got loads of live cds
<BrianDonohue> I want to know this too though.
<puppyuser2007046> yeah i hav askd him and he's avoiding
<BrianDonohue> hitmanWilly: How do I disable sudo anyway?
<DaSkreech> puppyuser2007046: I can walk it through easier with the Kubuntu
<BrianDonohue> puppyuser2007046: Reboot with your Kubuntu liveCD then come back.
<puppyuser2007046> ok, wait a minute..let me boot in through kubuntu
<puppyuser2007046> i will ashu18, ok?????
<puppyuser2007046> i will be ashu18, ok???
<BrianDonohue> What a hilarious situation.
<DaSkreech> very
<BrianDonohue> Poor guy though.
<DaSkreech> he refuses to open a terminal and run anything
<BrianDonohue> lol
<DaSkreech> and then gives out his password to get the problem fixed
<BrianDonohue> Yeah... Basic internet safety.
<DaSkreech> far as i knwo jhutchins  sshed in fixed the issue then changed his password so that non one else could get in
<DaSkreech> cause his Mom woke up and he had to run
<BrianDonohue> He gave out his password IN THE ROOM!>
<BrianDonohue> !?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> cause he refused to register with nickserv
<DaSkreech> it would take too long
<os2mac> anyone familiar with WiSpy?
<BrianDonohue> *Sigh*
<BrianDonohue> Dolt
<DaSkreech> BrianDonohue: tell me about it
<DaSkreech> Funny part is in three years he's going to be laughing his head off at people like him
<xsacha> LOL@me 3 years ago
<michael_m> i cant connect to a opensuse irc-is anyone familiar with opensuse?????????
<michael_m> im running kubuntu right now
<ashu18> hey i am back
<BrianDonohue> All of were new at one point.
<Jucato> michael_m: #opensuse or #opensuse-kde
<michael_m> jucato  either cus im just trying to install it
<DaSkreech> ashu18: ok tell me a little about your harrd drive
<ashu18> DaSkreech:walk me throuh the steps
<DaSkreech> is there anything on it other than ubuntu ?
<ashu18> nope, just ubuntu
<DaSkreech> ashu18: ok one hard drive ?
<ashu18> yes, only one 40GB hard drive
<DaSkreech> ok
<LeoDioxide> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26697/
<DaSkreech> ashu18: open a konsole and type mkdir repair
<ashu18> now what??
<ashu18> the prompt line is back
<DaSkreech> ashu18: sudo mount /dev/hda1 repair
<BrianDonohue> Then that means that command is finished, and DaSkreech will give you the next one.
<crdlb> LeoDioxide, have you fully restarted X after adding Load "dri"?
<LeoDioxide> crdlb: it was in there the first time I loaded it
<ashu18> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<crdlb> LeoDioxide, try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri
<BrianDonohue> It's probably sda1
<DaSkreech> ashu18: right sudo mount /dev/sda1 repair
<ashu18> k it's done...prompt's back
<BrianDonohue> ashu18: stay patient, he'll be back.
<DaSkreech> ashu18: ls repair
<DaSkreech> No idea what just happened ?
<DaSkreech> The machine slowed waaaay down then whhen I came back this chan was gone
<Lonetorus> yay
<Lonetorus> open transport tycoon runs now
<Lonetorus> \o/
<ashu18> bin  boot  cdrom  dev  etc  home  initrd  initrd.img  lib  lost+found  media  mnt  opt  proc  root  sbin  srv  sys  tmp  usr  var  vmlinuz
* Lonetorus is a happy linux newb
<DaSkreech> ashu18: sweet :-)
* BrianDonohue gives Lonetorus a high five.
<DaSkreech> sudo chroot repair
<DaSkreech> ashu18: then type passwd <yourusernameonubuntu>
<DaSkreech> it will ask you for a password twice. Don't use the same one you had before
<ashu18> i think i am root now???
<DaSkreech> ashu18: yes you are
<DaSkreech> ashu18: see the # ?
<DaSkreech> that means you are root
<DaSkreech> once you put in the new password
<ashu18> whoa!!! it's gonna work??????????/
<DaSkreech> for the user on ubuntu you can reboot the cd
<DaSkreech> ashu18: yeah it is
<ashu18> thank u soooooooooooooooooooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<DaSkreech> as I said it's real easy
<BrianDonohue> Can anyone help me turn off automounting of USB drives?
<ashu18> well it ws propbably really easy 4 u...
<DaSkreech> BrianDonohue: ha ha ashu18 wants to turn on automounting
<BrianDonohue> DaSkreech: It's a pain in the effing ass.
<BrianDonohue> Especially for fooling around with paritions on flash-drives and stuff.
<DaSkreech> ashu18: anything is real easy if you know how
<ashu18> btw has that justchin (or whatever) guy repaired that cd rom prob????????????
<DaSkreech> ashu18: You will find out when you reboot
<ashu18> k, wait a min i will b back in ubuntu
<BrianDonohue> You just made that guy's day, DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> BrianDonohue: not even close to close
<BrianDonohue> I also learned that you don't have to type someones full name. I feel smart now. Konversation is just like Konsole :D
<LeoDioxide> Lonetorus: openTTD rox
<Lonetorus> indeed it does
<BrianDonohue> What is it?
<Lonetorus> i played the original back in 1995
<LeoDioxide> transport tycoon, ONLINE
<BrianDonohue> What is it?
<Lonetorus> its a transportation simulation
<BrianDonohue> Neat!
<LeoDioxide> lots of fun, you transport stuff to make money
<Lonetorus> a financial game, where you build and manage a transportation company
<LeoDioxide> but you need to put many hours into it, which is why I stopped playing
<DaSkreech> !tab | BrianDonohue
<ubotu> BrianDonohue: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BrianDonohue> I know, I found that out DaSkreech
<ashu18> hell befall on that guy...he has practically done NOTHING
<DaSkreech> Everythign is easy once you know how
<Lonetorus> heh
<ashu18> anyway thanks 2 u DaSkreech and u too BrianDonohue
<BrianDonohue> Np. I'm only 4 nooblevels above you. DaSkreech is like 4 above me, haha.
<ashu18> i m in linux montessori
<BrianDonohue> This is something I want to let everyone know.
* BrianDonohue loves this channel and has set it to autojoin rather than #ubuntu
<ashu18> #ubuntu is so much crowded
<BrianDonohue> Slightly elitist.
<BrianDonohue> Maybe someone should post for them the Freenode Channel Guidelines.
<ashu18> DaSkreech: can u ssh into my system and check out the cd rom problem???
<DaSkreech> BrianDonohue: You are using konversation it autojoins here anyway :-)
<BrianDonohue> Oh.
<BrianDonohue> Yeah.
<BrianDonohue> ashu18: Do you ever learn?
<ashu18> just tell me hoe 2 register so that i can send u a private message
<DaSkreech> Jucato: ping :)
<ashu18> yeah i do and i think i do trust u guys
<Lonetorus> o_O
<Lonetorus> i would not trust a stranger with access to my box
<Lonetorus> no exceptions
<Jucato> huh?
<BrianDonohue> Maybe if you slept with his mom and made them breakfast you could trust them, but yeah.
<ashu18> my box is empty...i havn't even updated it......it will be completely same if i reinstall
<Jucato> !register | ashu18
<DaSkreech> Jucato: ashu18 needs helps getting a cdrom (well anycdrom) to auto mount
<ubotu> ashu18: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Jucato> DaSkreech: oh.. I'm not that good there :)
<BrianDonohue> Why doesn't it automount to begin with anyway?
<ashu18> as well as manual mount
<Lonetorus> yeah ok, if its a clean box
<Lonetorus> then maybe reinstall right after the visit :D
<Lonetorus> or use something like watch(8) if something like that is available in linux
<Lonetorus> (interactive monitoring of ttys)
<ashu18> what's watch(8) ????
<Lonetorus> on unix
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Oh I don't think manual mounting works either
<ashu18> hey tell me how to register
<Jucato> I already did!
<Jucato> <ubotu> ashu18: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ashu18> well i was disconnected
<Jucato> that was before you got disconnected :)
* Jucato goes for lunch... behave! :)
<ashu18> but i lost the link
<Lonetorus> how do i modify (add) to the applications menu?
<Lonetorus> i would like to stick a shortcut there to open transport tycoon
<trpr> right click on the K -> menu editor
<BrianDonohue> Lol, I went out for a smoke, come back in, start walking towards my bedroom with the laptop (I was in the kitchen) and the damn thing went to sleep on me because of critical battery
<Lonetorus> ahh, got it, thx
<ashu18> DaSkreech: how on earth do i send u the password??
<DaSkreech> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ashu18> ubotu: shut up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ashu18> ubotu is funny.........lol
<Lonetorus> send it in a query (private msg)
<ashu18> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<roho> is it possible to redirect server messages in konversation into the active window
<roho> like with /whois
<DaSkreech> roho: what ?
<roho> well, all the server output goes into the server tabs.  i want it in the active window
<roho> so when i whois someone, i don't have to change tabs to see the output
<DaSkreech> roho: as far as i know when you /whois someone in konversation it appends it in chan
<roho> it doesn't do that with me
<ashu18> DaSkreech: the password is reverse of what it was yesterday.....do u remember yesterdays' passwd??
<ashu18> and plz do the ssh thing quicky and change the passwd
<ashu18> and tell me
<DaSkreech> ashu18: yes
<ashu18> i don't want that jhut guy to butt in again
<ashu18> plz be quick
<BrianDonohue> I think he was trying to help and ran out of time and didn't want anyone else in, I don't think he was out to be malicious.
<ashu18> BrianDonohue: i dunno why u all are idolizing him but he is still avoiding me
<BrianDonohue> He's not here.
<ashu18> jhutchins: give me my password ;)
<BrianDonohue> He's also avoiding everyone else.
<ashu18> he's here
<BrianDonohue> Yeah, in the room, but not here.
<ashu18> DaSkreech: plz do it quick
<roho> who is "him"?
<BrianDonohue> Jhutchins.
<roho> ok, not me :D
<ashu18> BrianDonohue: is DaSkreech in my system right now???
<BrianDonohue> I don't know, lmao.
<DaSkreech> ashu18: yes and I changed the password
<ashu18> i had another guy from #ubuntu do that ssh thing and he could actually talk with me in the Terminal!!!
<DaSkreech> Yeah I can too :)
<ashu18> plz do
<ashu18> it's really weird!!!!!!!
<roho> it's called talk
<roho> DaSkreech: tell ashu18 how to secure his/her system.
<ashu18> roho: i am a 'his'
<tOOtalinfo> sorry
<ashu18> :)
<tOOtalinfo> hi
<DaSkreech> Now I forgot what was the problem? :-)
<tOOtalinfo> my SATA drive isn't being recognize
<ashu18> DaSkreech: just type all the command in the world and see why my cds won't mount
<ashu18> tell me when to insert a cd
<DaSkreech> go ahead
<ashu18> now?
<DaSkreech> yeah
<ashu18> there's one cd in the cd rom now
<ashu18> that kubuntu live cd
<ashu18> it's not mounting, aint??
<DaSkreech> I can see it
<ashu18> whoa!!!! u did it???????????????????????????????????????????????
<DaSkreech> it's in /media/cdrom
<ashu18> :-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*
<ashu18> :-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*
<DaSkreech> stop that
<ashu18> wait i am putting another cd
<ashu18> it doesn't mount this one
<david_> alguien habla en espaol
<ashu18> plz do something so that it will automount??
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<david_> ok
<DaSkreech> I can't even make that one force moutn
<DaSkreech> mount
<DaSkreech> how scratched is it ?
<ashu18> very clean
<ashu18> ok, let me put another one.....
<ashu18> a blank one this time
<DaSkreech> k
<hagabaka> was putting in your CD doing that :-*:-*:-* thing? :D
<ashu18> hurrah!!
<ashu18> will it auto mount now??
<DaSkreech> Not sure
<ashu18> a video cd this time
<ashu18> can u find the problem??
<DaSkreech> Sort of. I'm at work now and trying to do this and a meeting at the same time
<BrianDonohue> Guys, I'm out for the night.
<BrianDonohue> Talk to you all later.
<ashu18> oh.......
<DaSkreech> BrianDonohue: night
<ashu18> why didn't u tell me then???? i am irritating u
<ashu18> BrianDonohue: good night!!
<ashu18> DaSkreech: ok, i m going too.....when will u be free and available?
<DaSkreech> ashu18: https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/95868
<DaSkreech> this page looks lke it could help
<DaSkreech> ashu18: and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414825
<ashu18> i guess i am understanding parts of it.....anyway, plz tell when u will be free
<ashu18> my problem is a blown up version of that bug...their kubuntu is at least auto mounting something
<pb_> .
<DaSkreech> ashu18: if it helps you can throw out for help in #ubuntu as well
<DaSkreech> Who makes your drive?
<roho> why can't girls like linux? i'd do free tech support for a girl
<roho> (without a moustache)
<netdaemon> just wondering...what are some of the reasons to use kde over gnome?
<netdaemon> i can't decide for the life of me which to use =\
<DaSkreech> roho: so what if she did have a moustache?
<DaSkreech> netdaemon: less memory usage
<roho> i dunno'
<roho> sex with a girl with a moustache isn't my thing
<netdaemon> DaSkreech, anything other than that?
<DaSkreech> roho: you said tech support
<DaSkreech> netdaemon: KDE4 :)
<pjdid> does anyone know any "GOOD" screen capture recording programs for linux
<netdaemon> DaSkreech, havn't tried it yet =(
<roho> oh, did i?
<DaSkreech> recordmydesktop seems to be the new fling
<DaSkreech> netdaemon: you can when Gutsy comes out
<netdaemon> sweet
<netdaemon> will it be default?
<DaSkreech> Nope :)
<DaSkreech> We would be nuts
<pjdid> have you used it?
<DaSkreech> but we will have a unsupported KDE4 Cd
<DaSkreech> pjdid: no I haven't. As i said it seems to be the new rage
<DaSkreech>  Someone uses it at work
<netdaemon> hmmm
<netdaemon> that might be enough reason to use it...
<DaSkreech> netdaemon: katapult :)
<netdaemon> how would i go about getting kopete to let me set my own alias like gaim/pidgin does?
<netdaemon> global identity dosn't seem to work =\
<DaSkreech> Not sure. I'm not too into kopete
<netdaemon> and whats katapult?
<DaSkreech>  I suffer it
<DaSkreech> netdaemon: are you in KDE?
<netdaemon> not at the moment
<netdaemon> on a slow connection, so it'd be hard to maintain both
<netdaemon> gnomes little hide things from the user gets on my nerves a bit...and the lack of konqueror...
<netdaemon> but the interface is a bit cleaner =\
<DaSkreech> netdaemon: ah. press alt+space in kubuntu and smile a lot :)
<netdaemon> hmmm
<netdaemon> what does it do ._.?
<DaSkreech> netdaemon: you can pull out anything that you don't like from the KDE interface
<DaSkreech> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<netdaemon> not quite the same as alt+f2?
<DaSkreech> not quite the same no :)
<netdaemon> hrm
<netdaemon> i wonders...
<estebanbianchi> hey
<estebanbianchi> i need some help witj adept
<estebanbianchi> it seems to be vlocked by an a terminal or ap-get activity
<netdaemon> any way to skip downloading the package lists on the kubuntu install?
<DaSkreech> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<pb_> Hello
<DaSkreech> netdaemon: know anyone with quickish type net ?
<pb_> Just installed Kubuntu 7.04 over my windows XP install, it's working great, no problems
<pb_> but I was wondering, how much is involved with using Beryl/Compiz?
<DaSkreech> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<netdaemon> DaSkreech, yeah but thats a lot of gas money, lol
<DaSkreech> By using I assume you mean installing
<xsacha> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> netdaemon: ha ha How much to call them ?
<DaSkreech> Or IM?
<Kprofthreat> pb_: Do you use an Nvidia or ATI card?
<pb_> Yes, installing/configuring. I'm not unfamiliar with installations and the like
<pb_> I have an ATI Radeon
<Kprofthreat> Ah
<netdaemon> DaSkreech, not to much
<pb_> I pulled it out of my ex-main windows XP box
<Kprofthreat> Then it's going to be a little trickier for you.
<pb_> rats
<DaSkreech> pb_: Much easier now but you have to have a compositing Which means installing drivers
<Kprofthreat> Yes
<DaSkreech> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kprofthreat> In fact
<pb_> rgr
<estebanbianchi> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<estebanbianchi> !adept crash fix
<Kprofthreat> Here's your one stop answer, pb_
<Kprofthreat> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<underdog5004> I've got rtorrent on my server. The directory it's writing the downloaded files to is just about full. I'm going to get another harddrive for my downloads, but I still want to be able to use the other one. I want rtorrent to see (and upload) files from my old hd while downloading/uploading to my new hd. Any ideas?
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<pb_> I've spent a few hours reading up on the ATI installation on the web, but I thought I'd ping you folks to see what you all might have to add
<Kprofthreat> Although I would keep the driver guide and another guide open just for help
<Kprofthreat> Well, first
<Kprofthreat> Check to make sure your card supports 3D rendering
<DaSkreech> netdaemon: call them and get them to download two cds for you :)
<pb_> Kprofthreat, thanks for the link, it's one that I hadn't come across, going to check it out
<netdaemon> DaSkreech, i have both ubuntu and kubuntu though, the problem is picking which one to use =S
<Kprofthreat> pb_: glxinfo | grep direct in your konsole
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: mount the new hard drive as a sub folder of the download folder
<DaSkreech> pb_: ping #ubuntu-effects
<DaSkreech> they are the masters :)
<underdog5004> DaSkreech, you are a genius
<Kprofthreat> Ask for crdlib, he helped get my beryl running fully again
<Kprofthreat> And watch out for the bug that causes your window borders to disappear
<underdog5004> but there is still the problem of two different dirs for rtorrent to look in
<DaSkreech> netdaemon: oh you have the kubuntu live cd ?
<netdaemon> i do indeed
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: far as I know it's not a big deal
<Kprofthreat> pb_: Do you know how to restart x?
<underdog5004> DaSkreech, what do you mean?
<netdaemon> i used the schools bandwidth to get both before semester ended, hehe
<pb_> Kprofthreat, I ran the glxinfo
<Chani> meh, I'm not used to using a binary distro... how do I figure out what packages these dependencies are in?  configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+ >= 1.2.0 imlibgdk >= 1.9.0) not met;
<Kprofthreat> And
<pb_> it gave a copious amount of information
<DaSkreech> netdaemon: I'd say go with kubuntu for three reasons. One is you are interested in KDE4 so might as well get some history
<underdog5004> I'll still have files in /Downlads, but I'll also have more stuff in /Downloads/Other_Downloads
<DaSkreech> netdaemon: two is we are much nicer than #ubuntu shhhh :)
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: if it's already downloaded then rtorrent should have no problem seeding it
<netdaemon> ah i'm pretty good support for myself, been a *nix user for 4 years, hehe
<Chani> mm, kde4
<DaSkreech> you can move them all into one folder as well if you keep the .torrent around
<netdaemon> DaSkreech, and 3?
<draik> Anyone here work Tech Support and use Remedy at work?
<draik> Anyone heard of Remedy for Linux?
<DaSkreech> netdaemon: and three if you want to go to ubuntu it's a one liner to remove all thigns KDE
<underdog5004> DaSkreech, right, but I'm going to have to change dirs in the config file to reflect the new hd, basically, I can only point rtorrent to one of the dirs
<DaSkreech> not anywhere near that easy for gnome
<netdaemon> DaSkreech, i was thinking of the poor packagers that have to package gnome
<DaSkreech> netdaemon: who cares about support? We are nice ;-)
<netdaemon> lol
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: again. it's easy to move them over and still keep them seeding
<netdaemon> ktorrent is yummy too....
<underdog5004> DaSkreech, but the problem there is that I don't use both disks for storage....
<netdaemon> ktorrent and konqueror...
* netdaemon mouth waters
<wolferine> whats the 'normal' thing to do when Bash scripting, use the .bash extension or is something else more suited for an extension?
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: partiton?
<underdog5004> DaSkreech, not following you...make a lvm thing?
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: or that
<netdaemon> well i'm out
<netdaemon> thanks for the help DaSkreech
<underdog5004> I don't understand, though. I'm sorry, I'm pretty tired...
<underdog5004> Could you explain a bit more?
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: I really don't know exactly what you are planning but I'm letting you know that it can work :)
<underdog5004> lol, ok
<ldb__> is ubuntu.com down?
<underdog5004> I've got /dev/hda3 dedicated to bt stuff. I want to add a drive (say, /dev/hdb1). I want rtorrent to seed the files that are on /dev/hda3, but also download new files to /dev/hdb1
<underdog5004> does that make sense?
<Jucato> ldb__: works ok here
<ldb__> k thanks
<Chani> huh. aptitude search imlibgdk returns nothing.
<Jucato> Chani: what are you looking for?
<Chani> Jucato: dependencies for some source code
<Jucato> what is it saying that's missing?
<Chani> I pasted earl;ier... just a sec, I may have eliminated some
<Jucato> maybe you're looking for imlib11-dev?
<Jucato> !Info imlib11-dev
<ubotu> imlib11-dev: Imlib is an imaging library for X and X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.14-32ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 86 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Chani> aha, it configures now
<Jucato> there's also
<Chani> it was gdk-imlibsomething
<Jucato> !info gdk-imlib11-dev
<ubotu> gdk-imlib11-dev: Header files needed for Gdk-Imlib development. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.14-32ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 75 kB, installed size 256 kB
<Jucato> yeah :)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<underdog5004> DaSkreech, any more ideas?
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: sorry. what about?
<underdog5004> I've got /dev/hda3 dedicated to bt stuff. I want to add a drive (say, /dev/hdb1). I want rtorrent to seed the files that are on /dev/hda3, but also download new files to /dev/hdb1
<wolferine> what are we working on tonight ppls?
<underdog5004> wolferine, me
<underdog5004> lol, I want rtorrent to seed from one folder and d/l to another
<underdog5004> basically
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: how much space on /dev/hdb1 ?
<ashu18> DaSkreech: hey give me the password....i forgot to ask u!!!!!!!!!
* wolferine holds underdog5004 down so DaSkreech can place the drill next to his forehead
<DaSkreech> ashu18: Yeah you logged off
<underdog5004> DaSkreech, probably 200, same as the other drive
<ashu18> yep this ubuntu hangs so often...there is no option but to restart....practically everything stops working
<rohan> there are going to be no kubuntu packages for amarok 1.4.6 ?
<ashu18> DaSkreech: can u ssh in now?? i am free...hopefully this ubuntu won't hang too...u were probably in the midst of somethng when i restarted??
<wolferine> rohan, is it stable?
<rohan> wolferine: yes, released
<DaSkreech> ashu18: yeah
<wolferine> is it stable though?
<wolferine> u could possibly find it on SoS
<wolferine> 'ubuntu repos sos'
<ashu18> the kubuntu cd's in there
<ashu18> do whatever u want
<ashu18> nd jst pray that ubuntu won't hang
<rohan> wolferine: you mean medibuntu ?
<michael__> GOD why does the damn process table NEVER WORK!!!!!!!!!
<underdog5004> michael__, chill out
<underdog5004> what's the problem?
<michael__> im sorry, but lately ubuntu has been pissing me off enough to make me want to switch back to windows
<michael__> when ever i do ctrl esc, the process table shows up, all the values for memory are like 8888888888 and no procs are listed
<wolferine> rohan,  some repos may have 'newer' releases, thats all I am saying
<underdog5004> michael__, weird...I really don't know much about it...are you on some exotic hardware?
<michael__> no
<michael__> it works some times
<michael__> and then sometims it doesnt work
<wolferine> keyboard setup properly?
<michael__> it drives me insane
<DaSkreech> ashu18: Hung again?
<ashu18> nope
<wolferine> well.. you do appear to be losing it
<DaSkreech> ashu18: Hmm
<ashu18> the cd's in there; can't u force mount it??
<DaSkreech> HOld on
<Edulix> michael__: maybe it's a bug in that software
<Edulix> you could try another one
<Edulix> like.. top, or gnome-sytem-monitor
<underdog5004> or top
<Edulix> underdog5004: top or top? hehe
<underdog5004> whoops
<DaSkreech> freaky
<michael__> should that be in aptget
<Edulix> michael__: you probably have top installed, but it's for console
<DaSkreech> if I sudo anything with the cddrive it hangs
<Edulix> you might prefer gnome-system-monitor if you like GUI
<blargon> Hi y'all!
<Edulix> hehe he's gone
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok and arts just took a sabbatical :\
<axg123> what
<Daisuke_Ido> massive crash i can't get either one to recover from
<ashu18> DaSkreech: well i got stuck again!!! this is really dung man!!!!!! how can linux dream of luring windows users with all these rubbish?//
<DaSkreech> ashu18: it hung again ?
<ashu18> yep, i restarted, aint?
<DaSkreech> yeah
<DaSkreech> You need some driver help
<ashu18> the entire system freezes, inclusing the mouse, keyboard, cd-rom and all....i have NO option
<rohan> ashu18: arrey tera problem kya hai ? kya ho raha hai ? kyon bhadak raha hai linux pe !
<Daisuke_Ido> !en | rohan
<ubotu> rohan: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<wolferine> !ru | rohan
<ubotu> rohan:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<wolferine> hehe
<rohan> lol
<rohan> wolferine: it was not russian :P
<wolferine> yeah
<wolferine> :P
<rohan> ashu18: so, when does the computer hang ?
<wolferine> looks russian to me
<ashu18> rohan: say what dear ubotu hs got 4 u
<ashu18> DaSkreech: u can ssh in again....until it hangs
<DaSkreech> ashu18: I'm in already
<ashu18> rohan: it practically hangs EVERY half an hour or so...i just dunno why
<rohan> ashu18: is it a laptop ?
<rohan> or a desktop ?
<ashu18> nope a desktop
<rohan> ashu18: ok, can you paste the dmesg output somewhere ?
<ashu18> pastebin??
<rohan> yes, that or rafb.net/paste
<DaSkreech> rohan: I'll do it
<rohan> DaSkreech: ok
<Edulix> ashu18: I had a similar problem, but I couldn't see what was happening because when rebooting, the log was not here (I had to push the reboot button)
<ashu18> rohan: DaSkreech is in my system right now...so he ll explain better
<Edulix> ashu18: do you have a samsung cd drive? :P
<ashu18> Edulix: same here :(
<rohan> Edulix: my god, i was going to ask the same thing !
<ashu18> Edulix: Yes!!!!
<Edulix> rohan: hehe
<rohan> ashu18: which drive ?
<rohan> ashu18: samsung drives and libata are known to cause lots of timeouts on system
<Edulix> rohan: I have one too. I found a simple solution: just don't use it lol
<ashu18> rohan: whatwhich drive??
<rohan> Edulix: no, the solution is to update the firmware
<Edulix> rohan: uhm
<rohan> ashu18: which drive do you have ? just upgrade the firmware ..
<ashu18> rohan: it gave no trouble with Windows
<Edulix> ruham: how to do that? I'd like to have my cd back hehe
<rohan> have a look - http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8316
<rohan> ashu18: yes, that's known too
<Daisuke_Ido> ashu18: LNW.  Linux is Not Windows.  get used to it.
<rohan> Edulix: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8316
* Daisuke_Ido is bitter
<Daisuke_Ido> but at least amarok's working again :D
<rohan> DaSkreech: can you use lspci and tell me which drive does he have ?
<Daisuke_Ido> so now i can drift off to sleep to the soothing sounds of sigur ros :)
<ashu18> rohan: but i hav TSSTCorp H-292A
* Edulix is happy thinking that he will have his drive back
<Edulix> rohan: how to update the firmware in linux?
<ashu18> rohan: Edulix: what is firmware??? i am a nerd in linux
<Edulix> ashu18: it's the software that runs inside the cdrom
<Edulix> (or inside any piece of hardware lol)
<word> firmware isn't just linux
<DaSkreech> rohan: sorry?
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26704/
<ashu18> k, so how to update it and all
<Edulix> ashu18: that was my question xd
<rohan> DaSkreech: use cdrecord dev=/dev/sr0 -inq to give me the drive
<rohan> Edulix: you need to reboot to windows to update the firware, there is to other way
<ashu18> DaSkreech: shall i take out the cd???
<Edulix> rohan: to windows? even if I don't have it? :(
<rohan> or download a freedos bootable disk and hope that your dos flashing program works in freedos, Edulix
<Edulix> hehe
<DaSkreech> Vendor_info    : 'TSSTcorp'
<DaSkreech> Identification : 'CD-R/RW TS-H292A'
<rohan> bingo !
<Edulix> rohan: I have a TS-L632D
<Edulix> DaSkreech: where did you get that info?
<Edulix> which command
<ashu18> rohan: is this samsung cd-rw the mother of all causes??
<rohan> yes
<Edulix> I have a TS-L632D
<Edulix> :P
<rohan> TSSTCORP drives are KNOWN to screw
<rohan> Edulix: Edulix Edulix mate !
<ashu18> i meant the mother of problems....
<rohan> Edulix: i have the same drive
<Edulix> hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> roh
<Edulix> rohan: how to check it for sure? which command
<rohan> Edulix: i can tell you .. download - http://www.toshibaer.com/firmware/download.php?TS-L632D/TS-L632D_SC03.zip and http://www.toshibaer.com/firmware/download.php?TS-L632D/TS-L632D_AC01_Acer_OEM.zip
<ashu18> i am thrashing mine then....which company's better
<Daisuke_Ido> rohan: really now?  because i have yet to have a single problem with this tsst drive.
<rohan> Daisuke_Ido: you can refer to - http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8316
<DaSkreech> rohan: Would they cause system lockups ?
<Daisuke_Ido> 8 months under linux
<rohan> DaSkreech: yes, they do .. manufacturers fault
<Daisuke_Ido> and it has yet to cause a single issue
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: which model ?
<Edulix> rohan: but I have a samsung r40 laptop :P not toshiba. probably it's the same though
<rohan> Edulix: it doesn't matter !
<rohan> Edulix: i am asking you to download acer and samsung firmware, and you have neither :P but it will solve your problem
<Daisuke_Ido> TSSTcorpCD/DVDW SH-162A
<rohan> Edulix: you will need windows tho' .. dunno if it'd work in wine, probably not
<rohan> DaSkreech: sorry, i can't find firmware updates for that drive
<Edulix> rohan: i wouldn't risk using wine for a firmware update hehe
<rohan> DaSkreech: but the drive is 90% the root of his problems
<rohan> ashu18: i know, i've experienced the frustration ;)
<DaSkreech> rohan meet ashu18  ashu rohan
<DaSkreech> chat :) get to know each other :-)
<ashu18> rohan: where r u frm??
<rohan> DaSkreech: can you just paste the dmesg somewhere, to confirm ?
<rohan> ashu18: mumbai, india, like you i think /
<wolferine> is this now a dating channel?
<ashu18> rohan: he pasted it...see the link's above
<wolferine> hehe
<DaSkreech> rohan: you are late :0
<Edulix> rohan: please tell me with which linux command can I really check my drive version
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26704/
* Edulix : ok, dmesg | grep TS worked 
<Edulix> [    5.313522]  hdc: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L632D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<rohan> Edulix: cdrecord dev=/dev/sr0 -inq
<willie> my box crashe halfway through adept updating some kde stuff - now X won;t start and I get a whole load of "unable to write hash table" errors when doing "dpkg --configure -a"       Whats rhe best way to get this system to remove and reinstall all KDE packages?
<rohan> DaSkreech: err.. i need dmesg after the hang ;)
<ashu18> willie: just insert you Kubuntu Live CD and reboot your system.....then select 'Start or Install Kubuntu'
<rohan> ashu18: the hang lasts for what seems like 2-3 minutes, right ?
<willie> I think the prob was a dodgy fan on the graphics board - thats sorted now
<ashu18> rohan: i dunno...i immediately press the 'Reset' button of my cpu
<willie> ashu18: ta
<rohan> ashu18: damn ! next time just wait for some time .. it will start working
<ashu18> rohan: ok i will
<rohan> ashu18: during the hang, nothing will work .. keyboard, mouse, nothing
<ashu18> btw, i think it's gonna hang any second now
<willie> that seems a bit drastic -- you mean a complete reinstall --all non-graphic stuff looks fine
<ashu18> rohan: that's correct!!
<rohan> ashu18: good, let DaSkreech be in
<Edulix> time to go
<Edulix> thanks all!
<rohan> Edulix: err
<rohan> Edulix: did it work ?
<Edulix> rohan: I will try later
<Edulix> I have to go now ;)
<rohan> Edulix: just update your firmware to the one in SC03 package
<Edulix> ok
<Edulix> thanks!
<rohan> Edulix: use the flasher in AC01 package
<rohan> no problem
<Edulix> I'll come back
<rohan> ok
<rohan> Edulix: just pm me
<willie> OK bbl
<rohan> if i am not here
<DaSkreech> rohan: honestly can You PM?
<ashu18> EDulix 's a newbie too????? he knows a lot more than i do
<ashu18> DaSkreech: u still in here??
<wolferine> keep it down
<wolferine> excessive use of the ? mark
<DaSkreech> ashu18: yes
<ashu18> wolferine: ok,sorry for that
<zinden> Good morning all, got a question....Which docker works best for KDE ?
<wolferine> np
<zinden> KSmoothDock, using that at the moment....is it the best one or is there a better one?
<ashu18> rohan: which company hs got better cd/dvd rom drives??
<rohan> ashu18: well, i'd prefer sony .. but i'm stuck with samsung too, because it came with the laptop
<ashu18> rohan: does ur samsung stink too?
<underdog5004> plextor is the best there is, imho
<rohan> ashu18: yes, but it works fine after the firmware upgrade
<ashu18> underdog5004: all these plextor and all will be available in india?
<underdog5004> ashu18, I don't see why not...
<underdog5004> Plextor is kind of the ferrarri of cd/dvd rom manufacturers
<underdog5004> I'm going to bed...good night
<kain1234> i need some help mounting an external hd and an sd card reader
<ashu18> rohan: roughly, how many ubuntu + kubuntu + edubuntu + xubuntu users are there in the world?
<kain1234> and gaining access to /mnt
<rohan> ashu18: no way to guess .. but lots :)
<kain1234> i've been dealing with this for like a week
<ashu18> rohan: the number's increasing rapidly for sure
<ashu18> jhutchins: u still here? havn't u got any work 2 do
<rohan> yes, ashu18 , it's a cdrom drive problem
<rohan> ashu18: is it a branded pc, or assembled ?
<ashu18> assembled
<rohan> damn
<rohan> ashu18: can you ask him to change your drive ? it'll be the easiest way out .. because there are no firmware updates for your drive
<andreamordini> Hello. opening synaptic I had this message:
<andreamordini> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<andreamordini> E: Error occurred while processing adduser (NewFileVer1)
<andreamordini> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<andreamordini> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<andreamordini> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<wolferine> flooding the channel?
<ashu18> rohan: u mean i ll ask dad??
<andreamordini> someone can helo me?
<DaSkreech> !paste | andreamordini
<ubotu> andreamordini: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rohan> ashu18: hey wait
* wolferine helos andreamordini 
<andreamordini> hello, sorry for my flow
<pb_> Kprofthreat
<rohan> ashu18: download this - http://cd-rom.free-driver-download.com/24561/Samsung-TS-H292A-CD-RW-Firmware-TS02.html
<ashu18> will it open in ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> andreamordini: something seems wrong with your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rohan> ashu18: no, just download the .bin
<rohan> got it ?
<ashu18> rohan: yeah...now what?
<andreamordini> yea, but what? I modified nothing since last time
<DaSkreech> andreamordini: open adept -> adept menu -> manage repos -> third party repos -> make sure it's empty -> click save
<rohan> ashu18: download http://www.samsungodd.com/KorLib/File/sfdnwin.exe
<rohan> ashu18: downloaded ?
<andreamordini> I can't open adept. an error is reported
<rohan> ashu18: now save both the file in windows partition ..
<ashu18> rohan: wait it's noon and download's super slow
<pb_> Kprofthreat, system got hosed, restarted in CLI, ran commands, back  to normal
<xsacha> andreamordini: wat error?
<ashu18> rohan: i don't have windows
<Kprofthrea1> Good
<rohan> ashu18: damn !
<pb_> Thanks for giving me that extra bit at the end
<rohan> how will you update your firmware, then
<Kprofthrea1> Join #pb
<rohan> ashu18: it was not installed with your pc ?
<pb_> rgr
<ashu18> yeah it was...but i dumped it 20 dayz ago thiking ubuntu is much better
<ashu18> and my worries have started since
<andreamordini> it says "could not open cache"
<andreamordini> and
<rohan> ashu18: it is much much better .. but damned manufacturers don't provide firmware update utilities for linux !
<xsacha> andreamordini: you wouldnt happen to be using gutsy gibbon would you?
<ashu18> rohan: my sis and mom are furious too
<DaSkreech> !easysource | andreamordini
<ubotu> andreamordini: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ashu18> rohan: DaSkreech: is there ANY way i can do it here?
<andreamordini> I will try to create a new source.list
<andreamordini> thanks!
<xsacha> andreamordini: gutsy gibbon? 7.10?
<DaSkreech> ashu18: what about?
<andreamordini> 7.04
<xsacha> ok
<rohan> ashu18: no, because it's samsungs fault
<ashu18> DaSkreech: rohan found some firware updates but i don't hav windows to get it to work!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DaSkreech> rohan: would wine work?
<wolferine> nite
<DaSkreech> course wine is huge
<DaSkreech> nite
<rohan> DaSkreech: i don't think so
<rohan> not for firmware
<DaSkreech> rohan: Can he pop the drive out and go next door?
<ashu18> :(
<rohan> DaSkreech: he can
<rohan> ashu18: does anyone near you have 'doze
<ashu18> rohan: what's 'doze? windows?
<DaSkreech> ashu18: do you have someone who lives near you with a computer?
<ldb__> for some reason my route to any ubuntu.com server is broke (we just had a storm here) -- is there a list of mirrors i could use for apt-get ?
<ashu18> DaSkreech: of course there are loads of people and EVERYONE has got dear windows
<rohan> yes, ashu18
<xsacha> try different country ubuntu mirrors ldb__ ?
<xsacha> like au.ubuntu.org and so on
<ldb__> i cant connect to ubuntu.org either
<ashu18> DaSkreech: rohan: u mean 2 say i put the drive in their system and update it there?
<ldb__> oh hmm, wait
<DaSkreech> ashu18: ok hope you have a phillips screwdrriver :)
<rohan> lol DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> ashu18: bingo
<ashu18> hah i hav
<ashu18> lol
<DaSkreech> rohan: WD does firmware updates as an ISO why can't everyone just do that ?
<rohan> DaSkreech: i wish .. that would eliminate dependance on OS !
<ldb__> nah, wont work -- i cant resolve any ubuntu.com or ubunto.org hostnames
<DaSkreech> rohan: Exactly! I think we should start a movement
<xsacha> ldb__: try this: http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/
<ldb__> that did work
<xsacha> so just use country codes :)
<DaSkreech> ashu18: course we need to figure out how to burn the firmware to a cd  so you can carry it :)
<ldb__> like i said, i did
* DaSkreech cues rohan  and goes back to work :)
<ashu18> can't i take it on a pen drive??? it does accept my pen drive
<ashu18> also, it did accept the blank cd earlier today, didn't it?
<eagles0513875> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<ashu18> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ashu18> LOL................hahahaha
<ashu18> this ubotu is funny!!!
<rohan> ashu18: you writer will work _perfectly_ it will just cause timeouts every now and then
<rohan> ashu18: the only solution is to upgrade the firmware
<ashu18> u mean it will timeout even after upgrading?
<ashu18> rohan: won't it be much better if i just replace my cd rom drive?
<andreamordini> now everything seems to be ok. thanks!
<rohan> ashu18: well, if you can afford it, go ahead
<rohan> ashu18: but then don't but a samsung
<willie> ashu18: how long have you been using (k)ubuntu?
<ashu18> rohan: i am not mad u know....
<ashu18> willie: about a month...i had it alongside windows for a couple of days and then i knocked off windows
<willie> yeah -- thought so  --- wanker -- your advice sucks
<ashu18> willie: i hadn't noticed this terrible problem
<eagles0513875> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<willie> until you know what you arer talking about -- shut the fuck up --- tosser
<Chani> o.0
<rohan> ashu18: the problem was introduced in ubuntu feisty only, because it has libata enabled
<rohan> ashu18: and every new distro does..
<ashu18> rohan: still it's so hard to believe how come linux gives us all for free!!! i mean u just can't believe it using windows!
<Chani> hehe
<rohan> ashu18: yeah .. that's one of the biggest things .. free !
<Chani> that's what happens when people work together: everyone gets more :)
<ashu18> i still had everything free in windows...but of course the OS was a pirated one....
<ashu18> here, there's no piracy and all, u can use whatever u want
<DaSkreech> yeah that's bad
<DaSkreech> ashu18: what are the femmes in your family angry about?
<rohan> DaSkreech: here the femmes all want windows .. or something which is easy to use
<rohan> DaSkreech: most of indian femmes are computer dumb .. the house-wifey ones
<ashu18> DaSkreech: they had never b4 heard of a thing called ubuntu...and they were very reluctant to get rid of dear old windows
<DaSkreech> rohan: not my femmes :0
<DaSkreech> rohan: not my femmes :D
<rohan> good for ya
<DaSkreech> ashu18: what did they do under windows?
<ashu18> DaSkreech: i somehow managed to convince them but now it mount cds, so they can't listen to songs or watch movies and..well u know................
<rohan> ashu18: huh ... it should mount cd's automatically /
<DaSkreech> in fact if I can figure out how to get vulture's eye on one of their computers I'll be in pretty good stead
<DaSkreech> ashu18: yeah. did you install the codecs to listen to those things?
<ashu18> I mean it WONT mount cds.....
<DaSkreech> rohan: it doesn't
<DaSkreech> rohan: that's the first complaint
<ashu18> i did...but the things are in CDs, how will i get to play them??
<DaSkreech> Oh wait' it's audio cds
<DaSkreech> yeah they will play
<ashu18> it's all types of cds
<rohan> DaSkreech: huh ! when i insert a cd, an icon is shown on the desktop, and a dialog pops up asking waht do i want to do ..
<DaSkreech> MP3 cds ?
<ashu18> anyway, i am goading dad to change the cd-rw to a sony or whatever today
<rohan> play video, open  in new window etc, DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> rohan: not on his machine. go on ask him to put in a CD
<rohan> wow one more indian .. Administrator ..
<rohan> DaSkreech: that's strange
<micman> rohan is it ok
<ashu18> rohan: u don't know yet? ubuntu doesn't mount ANY cd on my system
<DaSkreech> ashu18: You can just drop the bin to a USB drive and flash it on another computer
<ashu18> automatically or manually
<rohan> ashu18: huh .. strange
<micman> ashu18 dude do u remember #ubuntu-in
<eagles0513875> bbl
<micman> hello i m new to this world. i m micman
<ashu18> DaSkreech: well it will be lots of less hassle to get a new cd-rw
<ashu18> micman: u were in #ubuntu-in?
<micman> no ksivaji da
<eagles0513875> what otherchat clients r their besides gaim and the kde default one
<eagles0513875> !chat
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<DaSkreech> ashu18: :-) I don't think the CD is what is stopping the automount
<micman> no ksivaji da. he tol me about u.
<ashu18> micman: he told me
<eagles0513875> btw this msg needs to be changed and gaim has been forced to eb renamed
<rohan> eagles0513875: do /msg ubotu <whatever> .. don't do it in the channel !
<ashu18> DaSkreech: so what's stopping??
<DaSkreech> !im
<thill2708> how do I listen to shoutcast stations in amarok?
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<micman> and about the problem with u r system and how u lost u r family photos
<ashu18> micman:well i did....
<ashu18> micman: it's not solved yet
<DaSkreech> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<micman> bettter u switch to linux
<micman> bettter u switch to windows
<ashu18> micman: i AM in linux
<ashu18> micman: well i don't see what's good in windows...ubuntu will be treat but for this problem........
<thill2708> anyone?
<Kprofthreat> !amarok | pb_
<ubotu> pb_: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<ashu18> DaSkreech: rohan told the problem is due to the Saamsung drive...
<ashu18> rohan: DaSkreech says getting anew cd-rw drive won't solve the problem
<se7en> thill2708: UNDRER PLAYLISTS > RADIO STREAMS
<ashu18> DaSkreech: did u find any errors in my system?
<thill2708> se7en: no suitable pluging
<thill2708> plugin
<thill2708> tried that already
<thill2708> se7en: actually, that's what it said when I clicked on the link and amarok opened
<ashu18> DaSkreech: rohan: u there?
<mcchanger> why don't i find w32codecs in feisty?
<rohan> yes, ashu18
<DaSkreech> thill2708: under playalists
<rohan> mcchanger: it's not in the repos ..
<noiesmo> !w32codecs | mcchanger
<ubotu> mcchanger: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<thill2708> DaSkreech: yes, then add media stream. Thing is... I get a plugin error...
<rohan> noiesmo: ouch !
<rohan> that factoid is outdated
<DaSkreech> thill2708: just click it again
<DaSkreech> thill2708: no idea why it does that
<rohan> mcchanger: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<thill2708> just click it again... you're serius
<rohan> it has an article on w32codecs
<noiesmo> rohan, hey i didnt set it i suppose it should be medubuntu
<thill2708> serious*
<mcchanger> rohan: thank you
<ashu18> DaSkreech: rohan: i ll try to update the firmware and see what happens.....see u both later....
<rohan> yes, noiesmo
<mcchanger> rohan: is there a seveas repo for feisty?
<mcchanger> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noiesmo> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/index.php
<mcchanger> the medibuntu repo is not working, any idea why?
<|Dylan|> mcchanger: id bet its a temporary outage for some random reason, dont know though.
<thill2708> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs did the trick
<DaSkreech> thill2708: sorry assumed you had that already :)
<thill2708> DaSkreech: hah, makes two of us
<thill2708> when I install I usually set that all up
<cbpye> has anyone else experienced instability with Kubuntu 7.04 amd64?  I mean really random and horrid instability?
<DaSkreech> night all
<cbpye> I'll take that as a large collective "No, my X server hasn't been randomly restarting itself for no apparent reason."
* Chani doesn't even have an amd64
<AscendedDaniel> cbpye: I had X restarting itself a while back
<AscendedDaniel> I thought it was due to using dual monitors
<AscendedDaniel> hello cbpye
<micman> hi
<kain1234> i need some help mounting an external hd and an sd card reader
<kain1234> and gaining access to /mnt
<kain1234> i've been dealing with this for like a week
<micman> !mount | kain1234
<ubotu> kain1234: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<kain1234> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<kain1234> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<rohan> why is kubuntu's musicbrainz crippled ? can't i look up tag info of mp3 files ?
<kain1234> !GParted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kain1234> !QTParted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<micman> !botabuse | kain1234
<ubotu> kain1234: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Biohazard> Hi, my Amarok doesn't start anymore. Yesterday it worked fine, now it doesn't start. When I run it in a terminal, this is the output: http://rafb.net/p/ARBNPX10.html
<kain1234> ok none of that helps
<kain1234> how do i get access to mnt
<Admiral_Chicago> this ipod is mounted as read only, i need to change this, any ideas?
<mat1980> kain1234: isn't your hd auto-mounted?
<roho> does konqueror keep cache/history info in places other that ~/.kde/cache-hostname ?
<|Dylan|> Biohazard: have you checked whether the amarok process itself is running?
<[Al] chemist_ex> my kde panel got all messed up and now it doesn't show at all.  where can I adjust the settings from if I can access the panel?  It is not in "system settings" please help.
<mat1980> roho: Did you try to see in some subdirectory of ~/.kde/app/ ?
<Admiral_Chicago> !permission
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<roho> mat1980: not yet.  thanks
<Biohazard> |Dylan|, it is running. The blue image doesn't disappear until I use pkill amarok
<Biohazard> Or what do you mean?
<|Dylan|> Biohazard: can you kill it and verify that its dead and gone?
<mat1980> [Al] chemist_ex: try to lunch the program kcontrol
<mat1980> Al] chemist_ex: ehm... sorry for my terrible english...
<[Al] chemist_ex> ok I got to that.  Let me look around thank you.
<Biohazard> |Dylan|, I am new to linux, if I kill it, it isn't guaranteed that it is gone?
<|Dylan|> Biohazard: if you cant see its process after killing it, then yes, its gone--but killing can fail for a number of reasons
<[Al] chemist_ex> mat1980, thank you.  this is my second kde install to have this porblem.  they should really fix it :p
<|Dylan|> Biohazard: try ps -A | grep -i amarok
<|Dylan|> Biohazard: or actually pgrep amarok (sorry bout the long line b4)
<|Dylan|> Biohazard: tell me if pgrep returns a number or nothing
<Biohazard> |Dylan|, no it returns nothing. If Amarok is running it retunrs two lines.
<mat1980> [Al] chemist_ex: I've never messed up kde panel. What did you do? have you resolved?
<|Dylan|> Biohazard: hm, im not sure then.  im just a regular user, no guru by any means.
<[Al] chemist_ex> mat1980, I will tell it to hide automatically.  Then it will dissapear and not come back till I restart.  Sometimes, now for example, it never comes back.
<|Dylan|> Biohazard: possibly theres a problem with the arts server or such
<Biohazard> |Dylan|, ok thanks so far. Could it be a result by an software update?
<|Dylan|> Biohazard: i highly doubt it, it sounds like something to do with your configuration.
<|Dylan|> Biohazard: i think kde can reset the sound server, not sure though.  let me check for a way to restart the server.
<Biohazard> I didn't change anything since yesterday except this update today.
<|Dylan|> Biohazard: did it crash once and then stop working, or just stop working out of the blue?
<Biohazard> It just stops working out of the blue
<|Dylan|> Biohazard: i assume your sound is working otherwise?
<mat1980> [Al] chemist_ex: uhm... never happened. But usually I don't set auto-hide. Don't know what could cause that problem.
<[Al] chemist_ex> oh well, i know how to fix it.
<Biohazard> |Dylan|, oh. It's amazing. I cannot play any musik nor video file.
<|Dylan|> Biohazard: amazing?  i dont follow.
<noiesmo> The update you did must have muted the sound Biohazard sometimes that happens very annoying
<Biohazard> Because it should work^^ I don't understand why now all musik programs hang up.
<|Dylan|> Biohazard: ah, didnt mention that before.  :)  probably update related then, of course
<Biohazard> noiesmo, the sound isn't muted.
<noiesmo> Biohazard, ok
<Biohazard> yes I saw it when you gave the the advice to check whether my sound is working without Amarok.
<|Dylan|> Biohazard: this is way out of my scope of knowledge at this point, unfortunately.  i bet you could find someone more knowledgeable at a different time of day
<flake> I've removed a bunch of stuff on my drive, but it's still showing  1.2Gb available, 99% when I do a df -hT  .. and i just deleted a 1.2Gb folder
<Biohazard> okay thank you so far |Dylan|
<|Dylan|> Biohazard: np, gl.... hope you solve the prob soon, sucks to be soundless :-/
<Biohazard> indeed
<mat1980> flake: maybe you just moved that stuff to trash
<flake> no, trash is empty
<[Al] chemist_ex> flake I have experienced this incosistancy before. I never solved and gave up.
<flake> is there another tool i can use to look at partitions/disk space
<mat1980> flake: there should be a program that can show you graphically where the space is used. Wait a moment, I do a search
<[Al] chemist_ex> qtparted or gparted I beleive will tell you size and how much is used.
<flake> thanks, installing now
<flake> ahh.. 3 more gigs, thanks
<|Dylan|> g'nite all
<mat1980> flake: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filelight
<flake> cool
<lordofthepigs> Hello! I was fiddling with my appearance settings. I chose an icon set and applied it, the changed back to the crystal set.
<lordofthepigs> Now my konqueror file manager icons are 64px in the detailed list view, and I can't find out how to bring them back down to 16px
<lordofthepigs> Does anyone know how I can fix that?
<flake> Settings / Appearance & themes ?
<flake> -> icons
<flake> switch to advanced tab for size
<LasseP> datatyp
<lordofthepigs> (oops, little error)
<lordofthepigs> Did anyone say anything while I screwed up?
<flake> settings / appearance & themes / icons, switch to advanced tab to change size  ?
<lordofthepigs> I tried.
<lordofthepigs> it had no effect
<shirasE_> Hey.
<lordofthepigs> Well actually it had an effect, it made my desktop icons tiny
<lordofthepigs> but it didn't affect my "Detailed list" icon size in konqueror
<flake> did you select the use of icon from list on left hand side?
<flake> maybe make it 'all icons'
<flake> instead of leaving it at desktop icons
<lordofthepigs> All icons has the size controls disables
<lordofthepigs> disabled
<flake> according to filelight, my root takes up 121Gb - I have a ton of crap :/
<flake> have you gone through each icon use and check its size
<lordofthepigs> yeah, and they all seem fine
<flake> otay.. I do have a bunch of stuff in my .Trash folder, it shows as empty on my gui  ~:
<shirasE_> Hey I'm new and just installed Ubuntu 7.04.
<lordofthepigs> Oh, and since I'm at it, how can I get an application to start automatically when KDE start up
<shirasE_> First time using Linux and I found code to make it identify my NTFS format.
<shirasE_> And I was wondering if there is anyway to execute this code automatically?
<crazy_bus> Is there anyway to get akregator to use another download manager other than kget or the konqueror one?
<flake> lord - did you log off/on
<lordofthepigs> yeah, didn't change anything
<mat1980> llordofthepigs: just logout with that application still working. kde will remember the session and start it at start up.
<lordofthepigs> mat1980: Hmm... I'm talking about stuff that runs in the background, Vidalia/TOR and Skype, specifically
<flake> shirasE_  -  I think you put the code into  /etc/fstab  file
<flake> is it a mount command
<shirasE_> flake: Ok thanks I'll let you know how I go
<shirasE_> flake:  Yes it is a mount command.
<flake> k
<shirasE_> flake: How do I add it into the file.
<shirasE_> flake: This is the code I currently have.
<shirasE_> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<shirasE_> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<flake> sudo gedt /etc/fstab
<shirasE_> flake: Sorry just the second line of code, the first one only needs to be done once.
<flake> oops sudo gedit
<shirasE_> Yeah I can open it but, I'm not sure what exactly to add.
<flake> mount /dev/hda1 .....
<flake> don't need sudo
<shirasE_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<shirasE_> ^_^
<shirasE_> But the format inside the fstab file.
<acemo> is there any svn support or a plugin for this in kate?
<shirasE_> Is different.
<flake> wow.. my .Trash was full but icon on panel was not reporting correctly  .. grrr   now df -hT reports 79% free and 15G available
<flake> or deleting
<flake> shirasE_  do a pastebin please
<acemo> can someone reccomand me an text editor with highlights and svn support?
<shirasE_> flake: What is a pastebin? you just want me to paste?
<flake> nevermind, look at that website, it tells you how to add it
<flake> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mat1980> lordofthepigs: uhm... I remember that there should be a way to configure the session. Start kcontrol and look there. I have not installed kde on the pc I'm working now.
<flake> put that line,   /dev/hda1       /media/windows/....    at the end
<flake> what do you mean the by the format looks different, is it a binary file
<flake> or a text file
<shirasE_> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<shirasE_> #
<shirasE_> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<shirasE_> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<shirasE_> # /dev/sdb1
<shirasE_> UUID=58cfa6e8-4df3-415e-b298-38aacc029624 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<shirasE_> # /dev/sdb5
<shirasE_> UUID=519fa1f0-5e72-4d06-b02d-7fca57eaa4e8 none            swap    sw              0       0
<shirasE_> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<shirasE_> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<shirasE_> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<shirasE_> /dev/sda1       /media/windows/
<flake> lordofthepings - you try using the theme manager to change the icons - can you uninstall/reinstall the theme?
<flake> at end, put that line  /dev/hda1 ......
<shirasE_> I added it already.
<^V^> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<shirasE_> My drive is sda1.
<flake> ok
<shirasE_> ^V^: Sorry, and thanks.
<shirasE_> flake: I'll restart in a second and let you know if it works, thanks for your time.
<flake> crossin fingers, maybe i'm good for somethin
<^V^> shirasE_: try sudo mount -a
<^V^> I dont think there was a need to reboot...
<bjwebb> how do i find out ig xgl is running?
<lordofthepigs> flake: I switched icon sets several times, for some reason, changing to KDE-lowcolor made my icon 32px wide
<lordofthepigs> so it's better than before, but still no cake
<Dusk_> i have usb adsl modem..i'm gonna install kubuntu few minutes later..will this be a problem?
<lordofthepigs> I can't uninstall any of the icon themes, the button is greyed out for all of them
<flake> try changing to different theme and resizing, or the one you were trying out and sizing it back smaller?
<bjwebb> and ive lost my virtual teminals somehow
<flake> prob some setting is stepping on another, don't know if it's at a higher level like theme manager/icon manager or at a lower level like in some config file
<lordofthepigs> Well, the only thing that is wrong is konqueror
<lordofthepigs> the rest looks fine
<lordofthepigs> and left panel in konqueror is actually fine too, only the left part has too big icons
<flake> hold control key down and move middle mouse button to zoom in/out  ?
<lordi> hi guys
<lordi> Im running ku on a virtual machine cause on my new sys it doesn't boot, what can i do?
<lordofthepigs> flake: Duuuuh...
<flake> woohoo, i fixed something
<lordofthepigs> I finally found the icon size setting in konqueror
<flake> doh
<^V^> lordi: ku?
<lordofthepigs> it wasn't the zoom though
<flake> ok glad you found it
<lordofthepigs> yeah, me too :)
<lordofthepigs> thanks for the help!
<lordi> kubuntu
<^V^> it installed okay?
<^V^> as in, have you tried to install it on natively?
<lordi> no it doesnt even boot the live cd complete
<lordi> i think its a driver problem
<^V^> maybe not
<lordi> cause its a new system
<micman> hello friends i m new to this kubuntu world
<flake> yw, g2g
<lordi> ok then what else can i do?
<micman> only today i got an internet connection
<micman> can u help me out with my silly doubts in linux
<^V^> try adding: "noacpi acpi=off noapic nolapic" to the end of the boot string
<bjwebb_> i can't get xgl to work :(
<^V^> no quotes
<lordi> hmm k will try thx
<bjwebb_> and im missing my virtual terminals for some reason
<bjwebb_> how can i get them back?
<micman> i dont have doubts for now , but rememeber my name OK
<^V^> lordi: what motherboard btw?
<micman> is SuperKiddo there?
<lordi> abit fp-in9 sli nforce 650i
<micman> hello guys ,isn't anyone interested in chatting with me
<bjwebb_> how can i restore the virtual terminals if they no longer appear
<micman> wait! see i m not a tech geek; but i m interested in such stuffs
<^V^> micman: ask the questions and if anyone knows they will try to help
<micman> well thank u!!
<micman> i would like to know if anyone one in here is a well experienced in  knowledge related to IT
<bjwebb_> hello?
<micman> did u get my question?
<lordofthepigs> micman: Do you have anything more specific?
<micman> i mean i would like to know if there some experienced person (in IT) who could guide me in my engineering studies
<micman> is any one still in there?
<^V^> micman: have you got any specific kubuntu questions?
<micman> i m sorry. i don't have any Kubuntu ques for now. i shall login later. THX .
<bjwebb_> hello?
<Lynoure> bjwebb_: What do you want to ask?
<bjwebb_> firstly, how can i get my virtual terminals back
<bjwebb_> eg ctrl+alt+f1
<bjwebb_> they don't ssem to be there anymore :(
<eagles0513875> if i downloaded and compiled the pidgin (gaim replacement) source code will it break
<eagles0513875> my installation
<^V^> it shouldn't break anything
<bjwebb_> anyone know how to get the virtual terminals back if they aren't there anymore?
<brian__> anyone who can answer a quick question please pm me, Im trying to get something in my x11 startup (run something on login)
<^V^> brian__: post your question to the channel please
<brian__> sure, didnt want to create noise with something so small :)
<brian__> I want to open a konsole everytime I log in, in a certain position on the screen with a certain size
<brian__> anyone have any ideas?
<brian__> the certain size and position thing can be omitted for now
<brian__> I can try to figure that out later, but the autostartup would be nice
<^V^> ~/.kde/Autostart/
<brian__> its empty, what do I put in there? an ln to konsole?
<^V^> a shell script
<brian__> oh it will run any script in there?
<^V^> don't forget to set +x on it so it actually gets executed
<brian__> nice, thanks :)
<^V^> doesn't a konsole stay up between log-ons if you don't close it?
<se7en> yes it will stay open if just don't close it on a restart
<brian__> yeah but I want to always have one even if I close it
<^V^> I keep mine open all the time
<brian__> thanks though :)
<bjwebb> can someone help?
<bjwebb> im missing /ect/inittab
<bjwebb> and i can't start virtual terminals
<lupul> hy there! does anybody know which linux has the lowest system requirements?
<pag> lupul, just a guess: DSL or Puppy linux?
<lupul> ok
<lupul> i was thinking about xubuntu
<lupul> i assume they're both on kde?
<lupul> puppy and dsl
<mat1980> lupul: none of them
<lupul> actually i know dsl. the very damn small one
<xlinux> im gonna try this one again, although Ive had no success in the past.. Amarok crashes offline when trying to play a song, kaffeine wont play videos offline
<eagles0513875> how do i add a program that i have installed from soure to the menu list
<xlinux> find out what the terminal command is to launch the program and create a launcher
<mat1980> eagles0513875: start kmenuedit and make a new entry
<eagles0513875> ok what would the workpath be to it
<mat1980> eagles0513875: don't know. but usually you only need to fill the command line.
<eagles0513875> ok cuz i just installed pidgin and i would like to add that
<mat1980> eagles0513875:   I assume that if you give the command pidgin in a terminal the application start. Well, than just add a new entry with pidgin as command.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> done and it works
<Kprofthreat> Well...I got America's Army workin on Wine...but PB kicks me from games
<Kprofthreat> Oh well
<Kprofthreat> =/
<DexterF> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kprofthreat> Meh, the dream is over. =[
<DexterF> can I connect to WPA from the 7.04 live dvd? I noticed wpa_supplicant is installed but I wouldn't know what to do
<thill2708> are there any plans to implement kickoff in gutsy?
<wes> hey somebody can help me? =/ my gnome's screen stay 'blinking' when i turn it on and didnt sign in..
<DexterF> your "gnome's screen"? what's that supposed to mean?
<DexterF> guys I'm looking at the bot's link to wpa - this sucks hard. is there no easy way yet? at least a *little* easier?
<Dusk_> i can't install my usb adsl modem on kubuntu..where can i get help??
<Dusk_> asus aam6000ug white usb modem
<Dusk_> i can't get any link cause kubuntu can't recognize it
<mat1980> Dusk_: usb adsl modems are quite hard to configure under Linux. We lack drivers.
<Dusk_> can't ueagle fix this problem?
<mat1980> Dusk_: ueagle? what is it?
<Dusk_> eagle usb project
<Dusk_> https://gna.org/projects/ueagleatm/
<mat1980> Dusk_: didn't know that.
<Dusk_> mat1980 is there br2684ctl -c 0 -b -a 8.35 package on kubuntu?
<Dusk_> mat1980 sorry! the package name is br268ctl only
<mat1980> Dusk_: yes, there is.
<Dusk_> also when i try to turn off or restart kubuntu it says Out of Sync on my monitor..what is it about?
<Dusk_> A black screen
<sabgenton> is there a back forward with the mouse in konqueror?
<sabgenton> fire fox has it don't it??
<mat1980> Dusk_: you'r X server is configured to work with a too high refresh rate
<Olgem> Kwalletmanager fails to start, some xserver error :/
<Dusk_> mat1980: how can i fix it??
<mat1980> Dusk_: on a console give the command sudo k
<Dusk_> ok thanks mat1980
<mat1980> Dusk_: sorry.. on a console give the command sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg and configure properly the video settings
<lupul> can anyone tell me how to install dsl on usb drive?
<lupul> or puppylinux
<lupul> or how to make a bootable usb disk with kubuntu feisty
<Olgem> well
<Olgem> join #dsl
<Olgem> its dedicated to dsl
<bjwebb> ive been messing around with some of my grpahic card settings and now beryl won't start
<bjwebb> http://paste2.org/p/3979
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Dusk_> lupul: try this http://atm.eagle-usb.org/wakka.php?wiki=PagePrincipaleEn
<lupul> thanks
<Ace2016> oh i used to have an eagle modem, it drove me nuts!!!!! then i got a router :D
<bjwebb> ive got an adol modem :(
<Dusk_> i'm slowly driving nuts too
<Dusk_> i use pardus linux distro also
<Dusk_> and it installs usb modems easily
<Dusk_> you should try it
<lupul> pardus?
<lupul> weird name
<lupul> ok i'll try
<lupul> thanks
<Dusk_> http://www.pardus.org.tr
<Ace2016> its in another language any english version?
<Dusk_> sorry
<Dusk_> http://www.pardus.org.tr/eng/index.html
<Dusk_> this is the eng site
<Dusk_> with 3 commands i easily use my usb modem
<Dusk_> adsl-setup
<Dusk_> br268ctl
<Dusk_> adsl-start
<Dusk_> this is it
<luca_b> Hello. I've got one question for the shell experts out there: I have several text files with one record per item, and I need to make a big file which contains all records from all files (one per line). What do you suggest to do?
<ksivaji>  Jucato  hi
<Jucato> hi ksivaji
<ksivaji> Jucato i want my nick to be ksivaji when i log in
<ksivaji> my current nick is sivaji every time i change it to ksivai
<Jucato> ksivaji: you're using Konversation right? go to Settings -> Identities or press F8
<ksivaji> yes Jucato can u get me
<ksivaji> Jucato ya i got it
<ardchoille> luca_b: You could do a for loop
<luca_b> ardchoille: thanks, I managed using a Python module and a for loop
<ardchoille> luca_b: A python module? Wasn't needed, all you needed was a for loo in bash: for i in *; do echo $i >> /path/file; done
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> my keyboard's function keys aren't working
<bjwebb> okay my function keys won't work when beryl is started
<bjwebb> and i can't switch to a virtual teminal either
<Dusk_> how can i find pppoe deb package for kubuntu?
<fritsch> Dusk_: apt-cache search ppoe
<Dusk_> i'm not on kubuntu now cause i couldn'e install modem driver
<Dusk_> i want to find the deb package and install it manually
<fritsch> Dusk_: packages.ubuntu.com
<fritsch> search for pppoe
<bjwebb> i can't access my virtual terminals :(
<Dusk_> fritsch ok thanks
<Dusk_> fritsch: whick one i will download??
<Dusk_> fritsch: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/pppoe
<Dusk_> fritsch: oh ok i found..thanks
<Dusk_> fritsch: do i need to install it on konsole or just double clicking will make it install with dependencies??
<fritsch> Dusk_: normally pppoeconf is installed by default
<fritsch> Dusk_: have your tried running it?
<Dusk_> i used to use other distros so i don't know some of kubuntu commands
<Dusk_> pppoe is also installed by default??
<Dusk_> or ppp?
<fritsch> ppp pppoeconfig
<Dusk_> fritsch: ok thanks...i'm fed up with trying to install my usb modem on kubuntu :(
<bjwebb> eciadsl?
<fritsch> Dusk_: you have a normal DSL modem? or a dialin one?
<Dusk_> normal DSL modem
<Dusk_> asus aam6000ug(white) adsl modem
<fritsch> Dusk_: are the kernel modules loaded correctly?
<Dusk_> must be
<Dusk_> i found the eagle-usb atm firmwares
<fritsch> Dusk_: mmh
<fritsch> Dusk_: okay try with pppoeconf
<Dusk_> what do i need to do to install them correctly
<fritsch> normally the kernel should bring everything ...
<Dusk_> or how can i know they where loaded correctly_
<fritsch> Dusk_: http://linux-usb.sourceforge.net/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<fritsch> Dusk_: mmh all modules are already included in the ubuntu kernel
<fritsch> Dusk_: have a look, if speedtch is loaded
<Dusk_> fritsch: ok..let me have a look
<jorik808> a completely passwordless system, is that possible ? (regardless of the badness of the idea)
<Dusk_> thanks,
<sivaji_> kumamoto you are from india right
<ksivaji> if i install a package usign adept where it will be stored
<ksivaji> i mean dir
<ubunturos> ksivaji: do you mean the executable?
<ksivaji> yes
<ubunturos> ksivaji: it is usually in /usr/bin
<ksivaji> ubunturos ok
<ubunturos> ksivaji: [OT]  Rajnikant fan?
<ksivaji> ubunturos ya but this is my actual name sivaji
<ksivaji> ubunturos u r from india
<ubunturos> ksivaji: yes, :)
<ksivaji> where exactly
<eguzkia> hello i need help to install 3d driver on my nvidia GeForce 420Go
<eguzkia> i have installed nvidia-glx
<eguzkia> but doesen't work
<_4strO> yop yop
<noiesmo> eguzkia, have you tried the nvidia-glx-new
<ksivaji> ubunturos :
<eguzkia> noiesmo:no where i can find this package
<noiesmo> eguzkia, its in restricted repo
<eguzkia> noiesmo:i don't have this package in synaptic
<eguzkia> noiesmo: may be a new repository
<noiesmo> eguzkia, you need to edit the sources or repositories in synaptic then update
<eguzkia> noiesmo: can you write me the repository
<noiesmo> eguzkia, deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted
<noiesmo> eguzkia, you add "restriced" to your repositories well the ones under ubuntu supported packages
<eguzkia> noiesmo: i red feisty but i have edgy
<noiesmo> eguzkia, just replace feisty with edgy
<eguzkia> ok
<noiesmo> eguzkia, you will need to update package manager before new packages avail
<eguzkia> ok
<ksivaji> i installed google toolbar and plugins for firefox it work good but all the buttons and texts looks small how can i enlarge this
<mor0o0o> hi
<Dusk_> when i give pppoe-status, pppoe-start or pppoe-setup commands i give a /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf not found warning
<Dusk_> when i give pppoe-status, pppoe-start or pppoe-setup commands i give a /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf not found warning
<wsjunior> hey guys, with compiz fusion superkaramba gadgets just appear in one desktop, is there any way to make it appera in all workspaces?
<Dusk_> what should i do plz help
<nostferka> i am using kdevelop and have jsut written a simple hello world programme
<nostferka> how do i compile it?
<wsjunior> nostferka: c language?
<nostferka> c++
<wsjunior> nostferka: g++ file.cpp -o outputfilename
<nostferka> nothing easier?
<wsjunior> nostferka: isnt it easier enough?!
<wsjunior> u mena easier like pressing a button?!
<nostferka> yes
<nostferka> lol
<wsjunior> i dont think it is possible to do that with kdevelop
<nostferka> or shall we say "more typing efficient"
<nostferka> surely then kdevelop is just a fancy text editor?
<karthikp> Can somebody help me with getting bluetooth working on kubuntu?
<ksivaji> karthikp have you tried ubuntu
<ksivaji> karthikp have you tried #ubuntu channel
<phpcode> ksivaji: karthikp has left this server (Remote closed the connection)
<ksivaji> ya just now i saw
<tim> I need to install a MP3 encoder thing for Amarok what it called?
<grul> tim, yes, because mp3 is bla bla proprietary
<grul> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<killermach> tim, install libmad
<micman> hello
<micman> hello superkiddo r u there?
<micman> do u know anything about the language Ruby?
<ksivaji> micman hi
<micman> hello shiva
<ksivaji>  micman hey started again
<ksivaji> micman thu
<micman> just started to excel with u r help
<ksivaji> micman why you are in windows
<ksivaji> micman
<micman> how to ask doubts to the supervisor? Shiva!
<micman> i want the format.
<ksivaji> just put your query here
<micman> do u know anything about the language Ruby?
<ksivaji> ya ruby is a script
<ksivaji> come to #ubuntu-in
<ksivaji>  micman why you are in windows ?
<dromer> hi all, I'm getting segmentation fault on firefox somehow. I _can_ run it over x-forwarding however :S only not on the local machine
<ksivaji> hi jucato
<Jucato> hello again
<micman> shiva introduce me to the tech geeks... in a serious mood.
<ksivaji> Jucato micman is my friend just now started using linux help ok
<micman> hello jucato!!
<Jucato> O.o
* Jucato is not a tech geek (yet)
<micman> what do u mean by that?
<ksivaji> Jucato what does it means
<micman> so do i.
<Jucato> what do I mean by what?
<Kprofthreat> CODSWALLOP
<micman> do u know anything about Ruby lang.
<ksivaji> Jucato O.o
<aroo> micman: this isn't a ruby help channel
<ksivaji> micman he knows everything
<Jucato> nothing about ruby. sorry
<micman> is that jucatos version no.   :0] 
<Jucato> no I don't
<micman> ok aroo
<Jucato> O.o <--- emoticon. like raising an eyebrow, almost similar to :O
<micman> Shiva: can explain the word everything in this context
<micman> Shiva: can u  explain the word everything in this context
<ksivaji> ya i will
<micman> ok jucato . lets get into tech..
<ksivaji> micman first you upgrade
<micman> c . i know something about FOSS.
<micman> i m expecting Linux to rule the future.
<ksivaji> micman ho ho ho
<micman> shiva ! stop kidding.
<micman> Work while work and play while u play
<ksivaji> micman i got source for prozilla  a download manager
<ksivaji> gnomefre1k hi
<micman> now where is jucato? is he taking a nap amidst our Quarrrel.
<ksivaji> gnomefreak. hi
<micman> now this an  "Open Question".
<micman> i m doing my third year in comp. engg.
<gnomefreak> hi
<ksivaji> micman receive that file
<micman> Shiva !will that incur me download cost?
<ksivaji> that is small 200kb
<micman> small drops of water make a mighty ocean.
<ksivaji> micman ok upto u
<micman> that download was a failure
<micman> where is Jucato
<ksivaji> micman let me digg prozilla bye
<Jucato> ksivaji, micman: please take your conversation elsewhere, like to #kubuntu-offtopic
<micman>  ok jucato :(
<atk> Hi. I've changed from ubuntu to kubuntu (7.04). When kontact asks for gpg passphrase it does that by using gnome passphrase dialog. How to change that to a kde one with perhaps the passphrase saved to wallet or somehow cached?
<AutoMatriX> hi
* Linux_Galore waves
<RytmenPinnen> Hi, is there a way to scan for usb devices that tries to connect to my computer?
<ubuntu> hi
<RytmenPinnen> I'm trying transfer some songs to my iriver t10 but it wont connect, it just says "USB connect in the display"
<ubuntu> how do i change my name on konversation?
<ubuntu> new too this help plz
<RytmenPinnen> ./nick [yer name] 
<RytmenPinnen> I think :)
<ubuntu> k thanks
<RytmenPinnen> lemme try
<TheIdiot> yay
<Daisuke_Ido> TheIdiot: dmesg | tail
<RytmenPinnen> now someone help me please :)
<Daisuke_Ido> after you plug it in
<ubuntu> ./JOSHUA3556
<RytmenPinnen> ok I'll try that
<ubuntu> ./nick {Joshua3556}
<ubuntu> haveing problems
<ubuntu> lol
<RytmenPinnen> um
<RytmenPinnen> no .
<ubuntu> ./ [Joshua8568] 
<ubuntu> i meant i am
<ubuntu> not u
<ubuntu> lol
<RytmenPinnen> oh rigght...
<ubuntu> trying too get this nickname changed
<ubuntu> first time u have used irc on kubuntu
<ubuntu> so ya lol
<ubuntu> i have
<ksivaji> RytmenPinnen you want to change your nick right
<RytmenPinnen> no
<ubuntu> i do
<RytmenPinnen> I know how to do that :P
<ubuntu> can u do it?
<ubuntu> or do i have too?
<RytmenPinnen> yes you have to as far as i know
<ksivaji> RytmenPinnen what u wnat to be done
<RytmenPinnen>  /nick [your desired name] 
<ubuntu> oh dat would be cool if admins could
<Jucato> ubuntu: just type /nick <the nick you want>
<RytmenPinnen> I want to connect my iriver t10 mp3 player but it wont connect
<[joshua355] > there we go yay
<[joshua355] > lol
<Jucato> the [ ]  is not necessary
<[joshua355] > i river?
<[joshua355] > never heard dat kinda mp3 player
<[joshua355] > LMFAO
<RytmenPinnen> dmesg | tail . I was told that scans for usb devices
<Daisuke_Ido> the iriver's been around for a long time
<[joshua355] > oh
<RytmenPinnen> ok it gives me some output but I'm not sure if its useful
<[joshua355] > ok i have another problem
<Daisuke_Ido> it shows the last several lines of dmesg output
<[joshua355] > i have a creative soundblaster audigy
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste | RytmenPinnen
<ubotu> RytmenPinnen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<[joshua355] > and i getting no sound
<Daisuke_Ido> use that to paste the dmesg output
<[joshua355] > where would i go about getting the drivers?
<[joshua355] > for linux i mean
<Daisuke_Ido> have you tried googling it?
<RytmenPinnen> me?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<[joshua355] > yes
<[joshua355] > i have
<RytmenPinnen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26728/ there, anything useful?
<RytmenPinnen> tried with both the device pluggen and not plugged
<mat1980> RytmenPinnen: "sda: unknown partition table" sounds not good...
<[joshua355] > nope lol
<RytmenPinnen> aha
<[joshua355] > u must of lost ur partion?
<[joshua355] > or fucked it up who knows
<[joshua355] > lol
<aroo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Daisuke_Ido> !language | [joshua355] 
<[joshua355] > srry
<ubotu> [joshua355] : please see above
<RytmenPinnen> the thing is that it worked about 20 minutes ago, but then there was some odd error when I did a transfer and the device locked up
<[joshua355] > messed it up
<[joshua355] > lol
<Daisuke_Ido> is there a recovery mode you can boot into?
<Daisuke_Ido> most flash-based players have some sort of recovery
<[joshua355] > ok i found the drivers
<RytmenPinnen> not as far as I know, but the device works it just doesnt connect to my comp, The family machine is a win comp, lemme try on thatone, brb
<[joshua355] > finally lol
<[joshua355] > hmm
<klobster> can I mount multiple partitions on the same folder?
<ksivaji> klobster no
<Daisuke_Ido> what filesystem is the iriver using?
<[joshua355] > how long u had ur iriver?
<RytmenPinnen> Daisuke_Ido I believe its somekind of FAT
<RytmenPinnen> and my god windows is slow and annoying,
<saintz0r> this is a little bit offtopic: can anyone help me on how to make .torrent files using rtorrent?
<[joshua355] > lol
<[joshua355] > should say
<[joshua355] > go too help file
<ksivaji> saintz0r google alone can help you ..
<simone_> salve
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, dont seem to show up the gaytes computer either most be the player
<[joshua355] > http://files.printf.dk/guides/audigy2.htm ok i found out how too do it
<[joshua355] > but problem where is the editor too do this?
<[joshua355] > i downloaded the tar file or wateva
<[joshua355] > now i gotta compile or something
<fly> Kubuntu wont load!
<ubunturos> fly: what's the error? that would help many on this channel to solve the problem
<fly> um
<fly> it goes ro black screen saying...
<fly> Uncompressing linux... Ok,   booting the kernal. :/
<fly> live cd...
<ubunturos> fly: are you using a pressed media or a CD burnt from an ISO?
<luke> I have an IBM Thinkpad that has a VGA Port, I want to use the Laptop Screen and an external Monitor as a Dual-Screen Setup, but whenever I try in kcontrol Xserver breaks and I have to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<luke> can anyone help me?
<fly> CD burnt from an ISO?
<VSpike> Has anyone applied the KDE 3.5.7 updates on Feisty?
<luke> VSpike, I have
<fly> not a ? ^
<VSpike> luke: how do you find them?
<ubunturos> fly: did you verify the ISO (checked the md5sum?) and verfiy after burning the ISO?
<a9913> fly, try booting with vga=normal
<luke> VSpike, not much of a difference from 3.5.6 but there are no problems with it
<VSpike> luke: I did a similar upgrade on my Edgy system to 3.5.6 and had lots of problem, but I think that Edgy install was just messed up anyway so I can't say that was the cause.  Had all kinds of odd problems with it.  Did a clean install to Feisty and vowed to be super careful about what I installed, and adding extra repos and so on.
<luke> yea, when first packaged for Feisty it screwed up my system and I had to downgrade, but it's all fixed now
<fly> befor the black screen the loading splash comes up. bar doesnt fill up thouhg...md5sum?
<VSpike> luke: I resisted those when they were annouced but OTOH they are touted as mainly bug fixes to 3.5.6 so could make the system *more* stable rather than less
<VSpike> Oh well, I've consulted widely with one person and they say it's fine so maybe I'll do it
<VSpike> :)
<luke> lol
<luke> easily persuadable :)
<ubunturos> fly: if you have downloaded the ISO file from a mirror, it would have a file called md5sum that contains the checksum.
<VSpike> luke: it's easy when you're just looking for "permission" to do something you already want to do ;)
<ubunturos> fly: on the command line go to the directory where the ISO file is located using command line
<ubunturos> fly: and issue md5sum <isofilename.iso> and compare the two checksums
<luke> VSpike, lol, it's good to be careful
<VSpike> luke: yep. Is there an expected release date for Gutsy? Because if I do have problems they would likely be solved by a distro upgrade anyway.
<fly> i just got iso
<luke> VSpike, October
<ubunturos> fly: from a DVD?
<ubunturos> fly: (of a magazine?)
<fly> download
<luke> VSpike, about the same time as KDE4
<ubunturos> fly: downloaded using a p2p client?
<fly> nopw
<fly> from kubuntu.org
<luke> VSpike, have you installed Amarok 1.4.6 yet?
<ubunturos> fly: well, could you see a file called md5sum.txt or something of that sort?
<eguzkia> hello please i need help to install driver nvidia!!!
<VSpike> luke: yes
<eguzkia> i have loss about 4 days with that stupid driver damn........
<VSpike> luke: i do have the backports repo enabled so I got that this morning
<fly> found them
<ubunturos> fly: compare the value with the one generated by the md5sum command
<jermain> Hi everyone
<jermain> You puny mortals! Respond to my salutations!
<jermain> :)
<ubunturos> jermain: :)
<jermain> can someone help me with something? I'm using the ftp command to upload stuff to a remote server and it works but
<fly> ubunturos command?
<eguzkia> please someone use nvidia driver?
<jermain> i can't select in which directory i want the file stored
<ubunturos> fly: md5sum <isofilename.iso>
<NickPresta> jermain, are you using the `cd` command to change the working directory?
<jermain> yeah
<shadowhywind> i just installed my hp printer in linux, and every program can see it but firefox, anyone have any ideas
<jermain> but it still stores it in the root dir
<VSpike> eguzkia: you havne't said what the problem is or what you have already tried
<NickPresta> jermain, is there any sort of restriction on your server? have you tried with a GUI client?
<eguzkia> VSpike: i have installed nvidia-glx but i receive an error when startx (EE) no device found
<jermain> it works with a GUI
<jermain> oh crap
<fly> ubunturos number same on dowloaded iso
<jermain> ever had those days where you go "i need help" and when you get help you say "i allready tried that!"
<ubunturos> fly: ok. Did you use a CD-R or CD-RW?
<jermain> and then you try again and it works?
<jermain> ...
<fly> cd r
<NickPresta> jermain, heh. That has happened to me at least once =P
<jermain> it happened to me just now
<jermain> :p
<jermain> the cd helped
<ubunturos> fly: used K3b to burn it?
<JohnFlux_> how can I tell what distro I'm running ?
* ubunturos asks users watching the conversation to help fly wherever, /me is going wrong.
<JohnFlux_> from the command line
<VSpike> eguzkia: could you paste output of "lspci | grep -i vga".  And does it work with the nv driver?
<ubunturos> JohnFlux_: the base distro, lsb_release -a
<llutz> JohnFlux_: lsb_release -id
<JohnFlux_> hmm it has the program rpm
<JohnFlux_> ah thank you
<JohnFlux_> hmm SuSE
<JohnFlux_> :(
<fly> ubunturos nope this http://www.cdburnerxp.se/
<eguzkia> VSpike: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go]  (rev a3)
<ubunturos> fly: possibly is a failed burnt. But I'm not sure. Try burning it to a CD-RW and test it. See what the results are
<ubunturos> JohnFlux_: not OpenSuSE?
<fly> lost my only cd-rw :(
<JohnFlux_> ubunturos: opensuse 10.2
<ubunturos> JohnFlux_: ah, I see
<jhutchins> Under linux, you can check the md5sum of a burned CD to see if it's valid.  md5sum /dev/cdrom
<ubunturos> fly: see ^^^^
<ubunturos> and compare the md5sum of the CD with that of the ISO
<eguzkia> VSpike: i have write "nvidia" in my /etc/modules, there isn't
<VSpike> eguzkia: did you see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2514272
<eguzkia> VSpike: i have write "nvidia" in my /etc/modules, but when i do lsmod there isn't
<eguzkia> how can i insert the nvdia module
<fly> im on windows though...
<Lacrymology> people, I'm sick of KDE... how do I install fluxbox?
<ubunturos> fly: currently?
<fly> yeah
<ubunturos> fly: ah, how did the md5sum work then?
<ubunturos> fly: anyways, I would suggest burning the ISO to CD-RW at a low speed (say 4x) and try it out.
<fly> used dos.. ill try once i get one..ty
<oliver_> hi, hi
<apetrescu> Arrg, for some reason, in Feisty they've split vim into 'vim' and 'vim-full', with a lot of very important functionality in the latter. The problem is, vim-full has a LOT of gnome-related dependencies that a Kubuntu user may not want to install (I don't). Is there any other supported way to get vim-full through repos, without pulling in all those ridiculous dependencies? (I *don't* need a GUI for vim, I just need things like syntax
<apetrescu> highlighting, which are in vim-full)
<oliver_> i need help in getting swat to work ...
<Lacrymology> how do I change the windows manager?
<walber> Someone work or already worked with wine(emulator of windows API)? Because I have some problems with install a application that only run on Windows XP.
<Jucato> the vim split was started in edgy btw...
<jermain> apetrescu: why not just use kate?
<Jucato> apetrescu: try vim-runtime...
<apetrescu> jermain: Becuase I need a *console* editor.
<jermain> icic
<apetrescu> Jucato: vim-runtime will have syntax highlighting?
<Jucato> apetrescu: iirc, yes
<apetrescu> Jucato, thanks!
<Jucato> apetrescu: you just then have to turn it on in .vimrc
<apetrescu> Is vim-full just a metapackage for all the other vim-related packages?
<apetrescu> Oh, yeah, I know :)
<Jucato> apetrescu: metapackage for the other split vim packages
<Jucato> and gvim
<apetrescu> Aah
<apetrescu> That would explain all the gnome dependencies.
<apetrescu> Hmm, Jucato, vim-runtime doesn't fix it.
<apetrescu> Still get: Error while processing vimrc, the command is not available in this version: syntax on
<Jucato> hm... that's the only one I installed back then... can't recall now...
<apetrescu> I'll try installing some language-specific ones, like vim-ruby, and hope that they pull in whatever is neccesary.
<apetrescu> Which seems to be vim-gui-common which has no dependencise
<apetrescu> Ah!
<apetrescu> That did it.
<apetrescu> vim-gui-common
<Jucato> aho k
<Jucato> ah ok*
<VSpike> eguzkia: did you try "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<jermain> hmm,.. i have another ftp problem. If i use a wildcard (*.txt), it only uploads the very first .txt file. Can someone tell me what im doing wrong?
<VSpike> jermain: you may have to use a command like mput
<ninHer> hi all
<jermain> ooh, i'll try that. Thank you
<jermain> hi ninHer
<VSpike> jermain: you could also try ncftp.  It's command line, but a bit more intuitive that raw ftp
<ninHer> hi all
<ninHer> sorry
<jermain> hmm is ncftp much different from ftp?
<VSpike>  jermain: it just has a lot of nice enhancements.  Like tab completion.  Bookmarks.  And the fact that if you do "put *.txt" it does what you expect :)
<VSpike> jermain: probably lots of other clever stuff too but those are the reasons I use it
<geir> Hi, does anyone here know if Network Computings Officestation L200 works with Kubuntu 7.04?
<Lacrymology> what's a nice wllpaper setter?
<Lacrymology> because I'm installing Eterm just for Esetroot
<Arwen> hey guys, apt-get build-dep amarok is broken
<zinden> sudo apt-get build-dep amarok
<jermain> VSpike: thanks man! it works like a charm xD
<VSpike> jermain: yw :)
<hilary> hello?
<ubuntu__> hello
<hilary> hey =)
<hilary> anybody else here?
<zinden> yepp
<hilary> hey =D
<hilary> do u know if Linux (or Ubuntu) can pick up viruses? i heard somewhere they were pretty immune coz like only 3 viruses have ever been made for linux
<Arwen> hilary, nope.... and ick, Hilary?
<Arwen> !u | hilary
<ubotu> hilary: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<hilary> sorry, i will say you next time
<hilary> im new to this so i apologise whole heartedly
<zinden> hilary: there is a few viruses for linux, but not much though. If you like, you can install a virus program
<hilary> ok thank you
<Arwen> and for the love of god, capitalize "I"... anyway, there are not a lot of viruses for Linux, mostly due to low adoption rates of Linux.
<Arwen> that of course doesn't mean you can't get a virus, so you should be smart about what you install
<jermain> hilary: you dont have to worry about virusses on linux
<Arwen> jermain, FALSE
<jermain> people dont bother to because windows offers a lot more
<jermain> *GASP*
<jermain> Arwen: ? I thought only companies would need to be scared?
<Arwen> jermain, well, I guess, but it's a lie to say that you don't have to be worried
<Arwen> I'm not really worried about viruses on Windows either, but that's not to say they don't exist
<jermain> yea but i always figured
<jermain> for a virus to do damage it would need a way to become root
<Arwen> besides, if you add a suspicious 3rd party repository, you could get nasty code that way
<jermain> and sudo = <3
<Arwen> jermain, same as on Windows. It would have to be run as root/admin or exploit a privilege escalation bug.
<Arwen> in fact, I think the latest kernel update fixed one of those bugs
<jermain> :(
<jermain> i much prefered when i was ignorent
<jermain> :p
<hilary> Can you recommend any anti-virus software, preferably software which is free?
<jermain> the repositories should have i think
<VSpike> clamav
<Arwen> hilary, you don't need anti-virus... use common sense isntead.
<jermain> iVSpike: i was about to suggest that
<Arwen> that said, you can try using clamav if you want..
<jermain> ;)
<hilary> I lack common sense so I'll go with the Clamav
<Arwen> ye... whenever people ask me about av, I just say "use your brains"
<jermain> guess i'll get some clamav too :(
<arcson> ola a todos
<jermain> ola
<arcson> estou tentando executar o phyton no meu ubuntu mas nao estou conseguiundo.
<arcson> alguem sabe como abilito esse pacote?
<arcson> so um comentario .... a interface 3d do ubuntu e D++++++ conheci esses dias muito legal
<zorglu_> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt guTSy :)
<arcson> ?
<zorglu_> what is the release date of gutsy ?
<Tm_T> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<zorglu_> Tm_T: thanks
<Tm_T> ubotu: you never really sleep, do you?
<zorglu_> hmm the page didnt contiains the info tho :) just the timebase stuff
<Tm_T> appaerntly he doesn't even dare to answer to that
<zorglu_> !feisty
<ubotu> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<Tm_T> zorglu_: interesting
<Tm_T> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<zorglu_> Tm_T: ahhhhh i did a mistake in my very first query :)
<Tm_T> zorglu_: well you did, and ubotu corrected (;
<zorglu_> Tm_T: i believed it was a geek joke or something
<Tm_T> it's not a joke, it's correction
<Tm_T> right, ubotu?
<Tm_T> hmh, why he doesn't speak to me :(
<zorglu_> ubuntu.com is not konqueror friendly, a lot of bug due to javascrip
<zorglu_> anybody remember when feisty has been released ?
<Tm_T> zorglu_: never noticed expect one small, related to window size
<zinden> fesity: 19 april ?
<zorglu_> zinden: thanks
<Tm_T> yup
<brightedge> Hello :)  I'm having a problem with 7.04 saving my wireless lan settings.  The first time I ran 7.04, it detected my Netgear WG511 and I was able to connect to my wlan.  After a reboot, I am unable to connect.  Lights are on the card, but nothing.  Can someone point me in the right direction?
<zorglu_> so a lot of time before gutsy :)
<Tm_T> not much
<zorglu_> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=554110 <- brightedge try to read this, it may help
<brightedge> thanks zorglu :)
<hilary> I think I need more help =( When I try to go to any webpage, it says that an error has occured, saying 'Time out on Server, Connection was to ubuntu.com at port 80'
<hilary> How do I rectify that? I can use my messengers (AIM and Yahoo) but cannot find webpages =(
<hlppls> Hi all
<hilary> Hello =)
<nosrednaekim> hilary: did you only try konqueror?
<nosrednaekim> hilary: try installing firefox and see if that works.
<hilary> I've just tried with Mozilla Firefox too
<nosrednaekim> hilary: same thing?
<hilary> Yep
<hilary> Well it says Connecting to (website) and the blue bar at the bottom right hand is frozen
<hilary> so I presume that means its going to time out eventually...
<nosrednaekim> hilary: I keep forgetting what the fix to this is..
<nosrednaekim> its a fairly common problem.
<hilary> is it?
<nosrednaekim> hilary: yeah.
<nosrednaekim> can you ping www.google.com?
<Arwen> ick... time to compile amarok...
<hilary> I'm going to sound stupid but what does ping mean?
<Arwen> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Arwen> ...
<nosrednaekim> it means to try to contact
<ubuntu> plop
<nosrednaekim> a server
<hilary> oh right
<Arwen> ping is a Internet IP protocol. You send a packet to a server and the server sends the packet back.
<hilary> it does nothing, it just says "failed to connect to google.com, time out" or something
<Arwen> so if you receive it, your Internet works. If it doesn't, it's not working.
<nosrednaekim> hilary: you ran "ping www.google.com"?
<Arwen> !terminal | hilary
<ubotu> hilary: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Arwen> we're telling you to type "ping google.com" into a terminal
<hilary> yeah just tried it
<nosrednaekim> hilary: result?
<Arwen> and what *exactly* does it say?
<hilary> PING www.l.google.com (66.102.9.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<hilary> 64 bytes from lm-in-f104.google.com (66.102.9.104): icmp_seq=1 ttl=241 time=30.5 ms
<hilary> 64 bytes from lm-in-f104.google.com (66.102.9.104): icmp_seq=2 ttl=241 time=30.9 ms
<hilary> 64 bytes from lm-in-f104.google.com (66.102.9.104): icmp_seq=3 ttl=241 time=29.3 ms
<hilary> 64 bytes from lm-in-f104.google.com (66.102.9.104): icmp_seq=4 ttl=241 time=30.6 ms
<hilary> Something like that
<Arwen> ok, so you have a working net connection at least
<nosrednaekim> hilary: ok.. good
<nosrednaekim> I think its probably that ipv6 stuff
<hilary> ipv6 stuff?
<nosrednaekim> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<hilary> I have clicked that URL but it does not seem to be loading
<Arwen> hah...
<Arwen> run "kdesu /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<Admiral_Chicago> !update
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Arwen> run "kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"*
<hilary> ok
<nosrednaekim> http://tech.blorge.com/Structure:%20/2007/06/21/upgrade-to-ubuntu-on-the-windows-marketplace/
<hilary> that blacklist command just brought up this on the terminal.
<hilary> kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<hilary> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<hilary>   Major opcode:  144
<hilary>   Minor opcode:  3
<hilary>   Resource id:  0x0
<hilary> Failed to open device
<hilary> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<hilary>   Major opcode:  144
<hilary>   Minor opcode:  3
<hilary>   Resource id:  0x0
<hilary> Failed to open device
<hilary> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<Arwen> !pastebin | hilary
<ubotu> hilary: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<faidillinger> im watching porno
<Arwen> !offtopic | faidillinger
<ubotu> faidillinger: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hilary> I wont be able to use pastebin, it just says timeout on server when I click any links
<faidillinger> allright
<Arwen> hilary, oh yeah... lol
<jhutchins> hilary: There's another pastebin at http://wiki.mandriva.com/
<Arwen> anyway, in that case, could you dump output like that to another channel? maybe #anon32 ?
<Arwen> jhutchins, she has HTTP issues
<jhutchins> D'Oh!
<llutz> hilary: sudo echo blacklist ipv6 >>/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jhutchins> http://rafb.net/paste/
<Arwen> zzz... compiling amarok is such a PITA...
<Arwen> I had to install half of KDE before I had enough headers..
<zinden> me too  ;) so you are not alone when it comes to compiling amarok
<nosrednaekim> Riddell hasn't released debs for it yet?
<ismail> hi all
<ismail> did anyone here have problems with beryl?
<Dr_willis> beryl IS a problem. :)
<ismail> ok how about compiz?
<llutz> beryl-probs easy solution: sudo aptitude remove beryl
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, there's only inferior non-mp4 debs out..
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: oh
<Riddell> Arwen: xine should work with mp4
<ismail> in either beryl or compiz im having a problem with the window decoration
<ismail> it dissapears
<Arwen> Riddell, not MP4 the container, MP4 *tags*
<Dr_willis> Beryl is still very muich a work in progress....
<Arwen> Beryl is DEAD
<Arwen> stop using it, move to compiz
<zinden> LOOOL
<Arwen> that's not a joke..
<ismail> i'm trying to use compiz Arwen but the windows decoration doesnt work
<Arwen> ismail, is your card nvidia?
<ismail> yes
<ismail> i installed the drivers
<ismail> and 3d works
<Arwen> do you have addarbglxvisuals somewhere in your xorg.conf ?
<Arwen> (I think that's what it is)
<ismail> when i use ubuntu i dont have this problem
<ismail> only in kubuntu
<ismail> hmmm lemme check the xorg conf
<Arwen> hmm
<deep> AddARGBLXVisuals (:
<deep> XLG*
<deep> haha
<deep> GLX, even
<deep> AddARGBGLXVisuals
<deep> long word
<ismail> where to?
<ismail> which secsion?
<deep> Device (;:
<Arwen> ismail, just check if that word is in it. We'll tell you how to add it if it's not.
<Arwen> oh wait, if it works in ubuntu but not kubuntu....
<zinden> works in both
<Arwen> ismail, try installing "compiz-kde" or "emerald"
<Arwen> yay, amarok done compiling
<ismail> under device. the identifier is nvidia (medel) and driver is nvidia
<ismail> thats it
* Arwen sighs and gives up
<ismail> Arwen iv already tried that.. it doesnt work
<ismail> i'm wondering it has something to do with metacity
<jhutchins> ismail: Beryl/compiz is alpha-test software that doesn't work for a majority of systems running linux.  Even when it works one day, any changes to the system, especially the graphics system or beryl/compiz, may cause it to break the next day.
<jhutchins> ismail: Your best bet is to either back out the last change you made, if it was working for you, or to wait for the next update.
<jhutchins> ismail: Actually finding and fixing the bug is likely to be futile, as the bug will move in the next update.
<ismail> AddARGBLXVisuals is not in the xorg.conf
<jhutchins> ismail: Running KDE on one of the 3D desktops is an additional challenge, and it's not surprizing if it doesn't work.
<ismail> i guess so
<Tm_T> faidillinger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ismail> it would have been nice if i could get compix working
<ismail> ok here is another one.. can we use the opensuse kmenu on kubuntu?
<shentey> Hi! How can I always execute a shell script as root? If I set the suid bit it fails.
<shentey> If I run the same script with sudo it works correctly. So what am I doing wrong?
<ismail> i dont know if im right but i dont think you can make a script run as root by it self
<ismail> you have to grant it privilages
<ismail> have you tried sudo -s?
<Briareos1> 18:31]  <Briareos1> when i do a right click in konqueror it needs more than a minute to open the box. this is since 2-3 days like that. any ideas?
<Briareos1> [18:31]  <Briareos1> while this is the konqueror hangs completely
<shentey> Yes, this runs correctly.
<shentey> How can I then run a script as root without user interaction?
<chris_scummette> hi there
<BrianDonohue> Hey all.
<BrianDonohue> Hey ashu18
<BrianDonohue> How's the CD problem?
<ashu18> DaSkreech: hav u changd my password again? plz give it to me
<BrianDonohue> Do you check to see if people are even here?
<ashu18> BrianDonohue: it's as bad as ever
<BrianDonohue> He's in a different timezone than you are.
<BrianDonohue> He's probably sleeping.
<BrianDonohue> If he was at work last night at 130 my time then that means it's probably night right now.
<ashu18> BrianDonohue: well he told he ll be avaialable around 10 pm ist
<BrianDonohue> Oh.
<ashu18> anyway, he has changed my user password...i need it.........
<BrianDonohue> Well listen, to be honest, I think something during your install broke. Instead of fiddling around, I would just reinstall because it's a fresh install anyway.
<ashu18> BrianDonohue: hah!!! i hav reinstalled about a 100 times
<BrianDonohue> Hm, I don't know.
<BrianDonohue> Automounting just "works" for me so I can't really be much help.
<BrianDonohue> The best we could do is reset your password again.
<ashu18> BrianDonohue: k i ll hav to catch tomorrow...
<ashu18> he should hav told me that he had reset the password
<BrianDonohue> He did, the first time.
<ashu18> well there wasn't any need to change it then
<BrianDonohue> He changed it because you asked him to, so other people couldn't get in.
<ashu18> another guy says Samsung CD-RW drives have a known compatibility problem with most linux distros and i will hav to upgrade the firmware
<BrianDonohue> Well, you can't do anything right now but wait to get the password back from him.
<ashu18> but i don't hav windows to do it
<ashu18> yeah.....ok bye then....see u later
<ashu18> oh yes, do u know any good games in ubuntu...something 3d
<BrianDonohue> America's Army
<BrianDonohue> UT2004
<BrianDonohue> Nexius
<_4str1> wolfstein
<_4str1> cube2
<ashu18> whoa!! a bunch of them!!!
<ashu18> are they insteresting?
<ksivaji> ashu18 hi dude
<ashu18> ksivaji: hullo
<_4str1> !game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ksivaji> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<ashu18> _4str1 : ksivaji: BrianDonohue: why don't u hav 'Kubotu' here?? why ubotu?
<ksivaji> !ubotu | ashu18
<ubotu> ashu18: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ashu18> ksivaji: i don't want information...i mean this is a #kubuntu channel so u should hav 'kubotu'
<ashu18> anyway, gotta go now....hopefully DaSkreech will be there 2moro.........g'nite all!
<ksivaji> ashu18 bye
<semistud2354> does anyone know how to get my java running in 64bit firefox
<ksivaji> semistud2354 ya
<semistud2354> and flash
<semistud2354> i looked online and i dont see 64 bit support
<ksivaji> semistud2354 wait
<semistud2354> for flash
<ksivaji> semistud2354 http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html
<semistud2354> thats all for 32 bit systems
<LucidFox> is it possible not to launch kicker on KDE startup?
<ksivaji> semistud2354 you have 64bit kubuntu
<ksivaji> ?
<semistud2354> yea
<ksivaji> semistud2354 how do u say that http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html is for  32bit
<semistud2354> flash is not in my package list
<semistud2354> for adept
<semistud2354> where on my 32 bit installation
<semistud2354> it was there from the start
<ksivaji> semistud2354 have u enable universal repo
<ksivaji> !univ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about univ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<semistud2354> uhh no
<ksivaji> !universal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about universal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<semistud2354> i dunno
<semistud2354> is there like a flash player that other ppl made
<semistud2354> thats a plug in
<ismail> yeah
<ksivaji> semistud2354 http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html see first one install/enabling additional  plugin
<ismail> there is an opensource project for flash
<llutz> gnash
<semistud2354> have you tryed it
<semistud2354> does it work
<ksivaji> is there any risk in enabling dma
<not_a_k> when i click accept on calendar events that people send me they end up in korganizer at 2:30 rather than the actual time they were set for. any idea what's wrong here?
<llutz> ksivaji: usually not, it will be disabled if it doesnt work
<semistud2354> whats better gnash or klash
<ksivaji> llutz how to check it is enabled or not ?
<llutz> ksivaji: hdparm -d /dev/your-device
<ksivaji>  llutz using_dma    =  1 (on) i think it on right
<ksivaji>  llutz using_dma    =  1 (on) i think it is on right
<llutz> ksivaji:" on " means on, syes
<ksivaji> llutz tell me simple open source package because i want to digg it
<ksivaji> digg means study or learn or understand
<pyrotix> HALP. I just ctr alt backspaced by background and now I have no wallpaper, only black. What do I need to launch to have it back to normal?
<jhutchins_lt> ksivaji: Actually, digg is a link sharing blog/site, dig is the word you're after.
<jhutchins_lt> pyrotix: Should restart automatically.  What had you done before that?
<pyrotix> had konq and amarok crash
<pyrotix> restarting the computer will fix it
<ksivaji> jhutchins_lt sorry i am poor in english i cant understand that can u rephrase that for me
<pyrotix> but for future reference is there anything I can do to launch while still logged in?
<jhutchins_lt> ksivaji: The word you are looking for is "dig", not "digg".
<ksivaji> jhutchins_lt ho thank u
<jhutchins_lt> ksivaji: Well, if you're still on windows, there's firefox, an open-source browser.
<ksivaji> jhutchins_lt i am windows  kubuntu
<jhutchins_lt> ksivaji: Then everything you're running is open source.
<shadowhywind> hay all having a werid issue, if i leave my computer sit for like 5 mins without doing anything.. when i come back, its becomes very slow
<ksivaji> jhutchins_lt i just started using this i have only little knowledge on programming so i am searching for simple software not like firefox
<jhutchins_lt> ksivaji: Ah, you want to look through the source code for something simple.
<ksivaji> shadowhywind do u have swap partition
<shadowhywind> yes
<ksivaji> jhutchins_lt yes
<ksivaji> shadowhywind "swapon -s" paste the output here
<shadowhywind> dev/sda6                               partition       522072  0       -1
<ksivaji> shadowhywind sorry if you have swap partiton on file it will be slow thats what i tried but u have swap on sda
<shadowhywind> but why would that make it slow, only if i don't touch the comp for like 5 mins?
<shadowhywind> its not like i am running any ram intensive programs
<ksivaji> shadowhywind because unused program will be moved to swap memory
<shadowhywind> includeing my mouse?
<ksivaji> how much ram u have
<shadowhywind> 2 gigs
<ksivaji> i means size
<SeanTater> 9/10 of my packets are bring dropped, and when I disabled SPI on my router, it improves to 4/5. Is my router just dropping that many packets?
<ksivaji> jhutchins_lt : you got anything
<shadowhywind> ksivaji and i have had this same sort of setup (harddrive partitions before and never had this issue
<ksivaji> shadowhywind sorry i cant get you can u rephrase that for me
<jhutchins_lt> ksivaji: I'm a sysadmin, not a coder.  Init scripts are a good place to start!
<ksivaji> jhutchins_lt ok fine
<ksivaji> jhutchins_lt you are a system admin in which  firm
<jhutchins_lt> Independent consultant.
<jhutchins_lt> I spend lots of time doing housework and training horses instead.
<BrianDonohue> Lol jhutchins_lt, ashu18 came back.
<shadowhywind> jsivaji sorry for the deley had to take care ofsoemthing, what i meant to say was,   I   have had this same sort of set up with the swap on the saaame harddrive before ad no issues.
<shadowhywind> Funny thing, After you sent your last message to me, i left when i came back my compter s now fully slo again..
<jhutchins_lt> BrianDonohue: Yeah, sorry I missed him.
<jhutchins_lt> BrianDonohue: Hope he learned something.  Did he manage to get into his system?
<shadowhywind> and my swap   is still completely free
<BrianDonohue> jhutchins_lt: Yeah, he did, after DaSkreech walked him through the repair with his LiveCD and then he got DaSkreech to ssh back in again to figure out the mounting problem, the DaSkreech changed the password as you did and so ashu18 is locked out again.
<BrianDonohue> Lol.
<BrianDonohue> He refuses to learn.
<BrianDonohue> then*
<zombielion> i was needing help installing mplayer everytime i try to install it says break install
<ksivaji> zombielion use aptitude
<BrianDonohue> jhutchins_lt: So at the moment he's stuck doing nothing, because I didn't remember how to reset his password and then he left.
<zombielion> i have kubuntu 7.04 and i have been trying in the adept manager
<jhutchins_lt> BrianDonohue: From the live CD, mount the root partition rw, edit /etc/shadow and _remove_ the user password.
<jhutchins_lt> The mounting problem should be fixed, I edited his fstab.
<ksivaji> zombielion "sudo aptitude install mplayer" run this command
<jhutchins_lt> BrianDonohue: Wasn't trying to mess him up, he just departed in such haste...
<BrianDonohue> I know.
<BrianDonohue> jhutchins_lt: Part of it is his refusal to understand what's happening.
<crocodile> I want to remove amarok, but apt is going to also remove kubuntu-desktop package
<crocodile> why, and how do I stop it?
<llutz> crocodile: why stopping it? its just a meta-package
<crocodile> are you sure it won't uninstall all of KDE?
<jhutchins_lt> crocodile: Right.
<HymnToLife> 'course not
<llutz> crocodile: yes
<tps1> your anthem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74xThdyCk9o
<HymnToLife> Amarok isn't even part of KDE anyway
<polopolo> I cannot use Add/remove programs anymore on kubuntu 7.04
<jhutchins_lt> crocodile: The deal is, once you remove amarok, you don't have all of the packages in kubuntu-desktop.
<jhutchins_lt> crocodile: If it didn't remove that, next time you updated it would re-install amarok.
<crocodile> gotcha, what else for example is in that package?
<jhutchins_lt> crocodile: Nothing.
<HymnToLife> in the package itself ? nothing
* matysek away
<Arwen> crocodile, hate to jump in too, but the *-desktop packages just exist so you can easily install all of X version. They have nothing in them.
<jhutchins_lt> crocodile: It has dependencies, like a normal package, so when you install it it pulls all of the programs for the desktop.
<llutz> crocodile: apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop
<crocodile> thanks guys sound like a no brainer, amarok and kubuntu-desktop are gone now :>
<ardchoille> !meta
<crocodile> llutz - thanks it says it's safe too
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ninix> hi
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.32ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<polopolo> Nobody can hep my?
<Tm_T> polopolo: how you can't use it?
<ninix> is there a way to modify the way of item placement in the KDE menu ? like.... i want all soft in Menu->KIND..... and not Menu->KIND->More Applicatio
<hyper__ch> hiho
<polopolo> The error says another adept ot apt-get is running
<devnull> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<ardchoille> ninix: Yes, open the menu editor and move the items in he "more apps" fodlers.. move those out of that folder and it works fine.
<polopolo> Tm_T: The error says another adept ot apt-get is running
<devnull> Anyone know how to get pidgin installed?
<Tm_T> polopolo: well, close the other app?
<metbsd> how do i get resolution of 1280x800?
<ardchoille> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nosrednaekim> devnull: get it from here www.getdeb.net
<polopolo> I not running another question
<Tm_T> polopolo: sure?
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: what type of graphics card do you have?
<polopolo> Sure
<ardchoille> polopolo: Is adept open? synaptic? aptitude?
<metbsd> how to check
<polopolo> I only running Konversation
<polopolo> adept: no synaptic: no aptitude: no!
<Schuenemann> which program can I use for editing videos? like inserting subtitles, for example
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: just follow that lin that uboto said
<metbsd> how do i check what video card i have
<ninix> ardchoille: emm no. cause i will be forced to do this manually everytime i install a new app
<polopolo> No answer?
<polopolo> I already have restarted my pc
<devnull> nosrednaekim: any repos by chance? and if not, how do i install .deb (been years since I used debian) iirc its dpkg, correct?
<nosrednaekim> "dpkg -i <package location>"
<Arwen> devnull, what are we trying to do? and yes, it's "dpkg -i"
<devnull> Arwen: Pidgin ^_^
<ardchoille> ninix: How often do you install new apps? I haven't installed a new app since Feisty was released. Besides it only takes a few seconds to move those items out of the more apps folder.
<Arwen> there's a repository for that, devnull
<nosrednaekim> devnull: I don't know... get deb might have a repo
<devnull> gah it does feel better to get off that suse garbage thouygh =/
<Arwen> devnull, add "deb http://www.telemail.fi/mlind/ubuntu feisty main" to your sources.list
<ninix> ardchoille: i know, but it strange this only appear since i installed something like "kmenu-gnome-apps.........."
<Arwen> that has pidgin in it
<ninix> that's why i was searching an option
<Tm_T> polopolo: do in konsole: "ps aux | grep adept"
<ninix> thx anyway
<devnull> Arwen: Awesome. Ty ^_^
<devnull> Kubuntu is looking so much better since I last tried it (breezy)
<polopolo> Tm_T: and then?
<Arwen> devnull, oh yeah, if you happen to want a newever freetype, tack "fonts" onto that line
<Tm_T> polopolo: what does it give?
<polopolo> should I use paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<Tm_T> sure
<nosrednaekim> devnull: good to hear it!
<devnull> Been pretty much everywhere. suse, gentoo, etc. However I'm finding kubuntu/ubuntu's "it just works" bit a little relieving
<metbsd> but how do i check what my video card is?
<llutz> metbsd: lspci|grep -i vga
<metbsd> i'm doing dpkg xorg reconfigure
<polopolo> Tn_T: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26760/
<DaveTheAve> Help me quick! I think i just killed the server!!! I ran usermod -G gooma david and now the ONLY user david can't sudo!!!!! All i was trying to do was add david to the gooma group!!
<DaveTheAve> plz help me!
<metbsd> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<metbsd> sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<metbsd> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<metbsd> oops
<metbsd> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<metbsd> this is the video card i have
<metbsd> what should i choose in configuration
<nosrednaekim> DaveTheAve: I think you have to boot recovery mode
<polopolo> Tm_T: and then?
<DaveTheAve> ??
<Tm_T> polopolo: well, give the url (:
<DaveTheAve> What will i do than?
<Tm_T> ah you did, my bad
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: intel
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: or i810, not sure what it has
<llutz> metbsd: i think it's i810
<nosrednaekim> DaveTheAve: I think you can just run passwd.
<DaveTheAve> ok thanks
<metbsd> i'm going to reboot
<metbsd> hopefully new setting will work
<metbsd> is this the right way to test new resolution? reboot?
<Tm_T> polopolo: hum, and "lsof / | grep apt" ?
<llutz> metbsd: ctrl-atl-backspace
<polopolo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26761/
<polopolo> Tm_T http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26761/
<Tm_T> hum
<Arwen> hey guys, I have an Intel X3000 GMA and the "i810" driver doesn't seem to work with it
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> polopolo: hum, I recommend to try use apt-get or something, I just don't understand
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: is that the newest chipset?
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, it's in the G965 chipsets... I think the latest is 975
<Arwen> can't say how new or old it is though
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: oh.. ok. is there an "intel" driver in that list?
<necro> i still have no right resolution
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, hmm, I'll go check
<llutz> Arwen: i810 should work, used it here with my 965g before
<Arwen> llutz, not working here...
<firephoto> Arwen: on feisty install the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver
<Arwen> firephoto, ok, thanks
<necro> can't get my 1280x800 resolution
<nosrednaekim> !fixres | necro
<ubotu> necro: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<polopolo> Tm_T: I have the answer
<devnull> Is there a way to get the recently used programs on the kde menu?
<fusiogen> coucou!
<hyper_ch> fusiogen: coucou
<Tm_T> polopolo: oki
<nosrednaekim> devnull: yeah, wondering that myself
<necro> i don't have monitorrange in ddcprobe command
<hyper_ch> devnull: sure its somehow possible
<drkns> hello fella
<drkns> s
<devnull> Yeah heh. Thats the only thing that kinda bugs me. Everything else is great
<polopolo> Tm_T: dpkg --configure -a is the answer :D
<drkns> i wold like to see mov files what is the codec or program to use?
<devnull> hyper_ch: Not necessarily. It could be the way kde was compiled
<hyper_ch> devnull: since it's open source you could modify it ;)
<devnull> hyper_ch: true ;)
<Tm_T> polopolo: interesting, yet, I don't understand
<Arwen> http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=2007062209235346 - hey guys, even MS agrees that K/Ubuntu rules!
<devnull> But tbh, I've had my fill of compiling kde lol
<hyper_ch> is for anyone else amarok failing to submit to last.fm?
<polopolo> Tm_T: I also not
* Arwen wonders what the hell last.fm is even good for
<nosrednaekim> hyper_ch: seems to be working here
<Tm_T> polopolo: you said it whines about other apt so... bah, I don't care (:
<Arwen> whee... now hundreds of other people know what kind of bad music I listen too
<devnull> Arwen: I agre its pointless
<hyper_ch> Arwen: for showing off what kind of music you like :)
<Tm_T> Arwen: well, I use it as for myself
<wilman> Hey guys, when in audacity I setup this function : play other tracks while recording, after i recorded, the recorded stuff suddenly disapears. every time when I finished recording with this function it is just gone
<polopolo> Tm_T: it says the error
<nosrednaekim> wilman: #audacity
<Tm_T> Arwen: I don't care if other's don't look what I listen, but I can easily see what I have listened and when
<Arwen> hmm
<drkns> ok no application for apple quick time files????
* Arwen has all of 5 songs, no need for that
<Arwen> drkns, stop talking in AOL first of all..
<Arwen> second, it's "QuickTime"
<Arwen> third, every single media player available plays it, you just FAIL
<drkns> ?? what AOL
<Arwen> !restrictedformats | drkns
<ubotu> drkns: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: I think he's foreign... be nice
<Arwen> next time read the f***ing manual before asking questions...
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, I wasn't commenting on his English but rather his usage of multiple '?'s
<jhutchins_lt> He's just excited.
<Arwen> lol
<drkns> Arwen, I just switched to kubuntu from vista and i am not an IRC user as well but if your the kind of person who use linux, I will go back to vista again
<devnull> hmm
<_4strO> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<devnull> why is java being a pain to install?
<Tm_T> drkns: glad we are not all like that (:
<Tm_T> Arwen: behave
<Arwen> drkns, suite yourself. I believe they tell you to read the f***ing manual in ##windows too.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* Arwen hears too many of those questions each day, sorry...
<nosrednaekim> !attitude | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tm_T> Arwen: one more in that attitude and you're out
<nosrednaekim> well... that wasn't right
<nosrednaekim> drkns: did you read that link from ubotu?
<drkns> i dont give a shit how many times you here this kind of question just get out of here or just dont f****kin read my s***t ok
<Arwen> well well..
<Tm_T> drkns: calm down, everything is ok now (;
<Arwen> !attitude | drkns
<ubotu> drkns: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<drkns> bye
<Arwen> ..
<nosrednaekim> look... what.... you..... did...
<devnull> Having a problem with package manager I think. Keeps telling me it can't do anything. Hold for details
<andrea> ,nmm,n
<ferronica> need help regarding Ktorrent using under gnome
<nosrednaekim> devnull: I doubt the details are going to be so shocking that i'm going to flip out of my chair
<ksivaji> devnull you means adept
<Tm_T> Arwen: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<Arwen> ferronica, details?
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<devnull> ksivaji: correct
<Arwen> Tm_T, yes, I'm sorry, just frustrated
<Tm_T> Arwen: I'm too, so, please, try
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<devnull> blah. That was dumb. It kept messing up w/ java because I didn't scroll down and hit the tickbox...
<Tm_T> devnull: <3
<Tm_T> isn't that lovely?
<ferronica> Arwen: i think bug problem
<ksivaji> devnull  "sudo dpkg --configure -a" run this commnad
<devnull> Tm_T: xD
<Arwen> ferronica, more details? lol
<devnull> ksivaji: a step ahead actually ^_^
<ksivaji> devnull what happen
<ksivaji> what error u get
<Tm_T> it's time for me to go... behave and have fun with peace!
<Tm_T> yay -<
<ksivaji> devnull
<ferronica> Arwen: i am unable to remove one torrent from it
<Arwen> that's really odd, does it say anything?
<devnull> ksivaji: finally got it fixed. It was due to the fact that I did not know there was a checkbox for the java install. So i blindly hit next next
<ksivaji> devnull lol
<ferronica> Arwen: it took me to crash handler window
<Arwen> hmm, well, dunno what to say, sounds like a bug :-)
<ferronica> Arwen: should i give you Backtrace k-torrent generated??
<Arwen> nah, I know nothing about programming, rather, go file a bug report
<ferronica> Arwen: but other torrent which  i added recently working fine
<devnull> Anything to look out for in the 64bit version of kubuntu feisty? Getting ready to install on my other pc
<nosrednaekim> devnull: bad support for java, falsh, and of course 32 bit apps
<nosrednaekim> but thats about standard I heaar
<Arwen> devnull, what nosrednaekim said
<Arwen> you miss out on a few apps
<ferronica> Arwen: Cannot delete /home/tushar/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor0/: Directory not empty
<Arwen> and probably some proprietary drivers
<Arwen> ferronica, do it manually?
<ferronica> Arwen: how ?
<Arwen> ...
<Arwen> rm -r /home/tushar/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor0
<zoohouse> Anyone here familiar with the Gopher protocol?
<graff> alguem sabe dixer o nome do canal do ubuntu em pt???
<ferronica> Arwen: whatever under tor0 should i delete all?
<BrianDonohue> I've got an interesting situation for anyone willing to help: I'd like to be able to remotely access my machine (basic ssh) but be able to do it graphically
<venik212> I attached a USB drive to my computer, but the icon keeps disappearing from my Kubuntu 7.04 desktop
<Arwen> ferronica, well, that would be a guaranteed solution :-)
<ferronica> Arwen: ok i did
<venik212> I can see the drive from /media and I can access it, but why does it disappear?
<Arwen> ferronica, try again?
<graff> alguem fala portugues?
<hyper_ch> !pt | graff
<ubotu> graff: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<graff> ok
<ferronica> Arwen: yes it worked
<BrianDonohue> Or anyone that might know even the basics about SSH
<llutz> BrianDonohue: use freenx/nxserver
<ferronica> Arwen: all torrent info deleted which are in tor0
<BrianDonohue> I was thinking just XDMPC
<llutz> BrianDonohue: too slow :)
<zoohouse> Anyone here familiar with the Gopher protocol?
<walber> <BrianDonohue> Or you can try use vnc, it can be use in Windows and Linux too. Another option is krdc of the kubuntu.
<hyper_ch> I use krdc/krfb even in Xubuntu
<walber> This is really interesting tools for access and control a desktop for another machine.
<venik212> I attached a USB drive to my computer, but the icon keeps disappearing from my Kubuntu 7.04 desktop
<slow-motion> hallo
<venik212> I can see the drive from /media and I can access it, but why does it disappear?
<walber> <venik212> Did you try to press F5 button and refresh the screen?
<venik212> It seems to do nothing
<venik212> (F5, that is)
<venik212> I can choose Refresh Desktop from the context menu, but that does nothng as well
<necro> so where do i check what software is available in kubuntu?
<necro> i want to install many many things
<ardchoille> necro: you can browse through adept
<walber> But you are sure that your pendrive is mounted?
<necro> so if it's not found in adepte i'm out of luck?
<ardchoille> necro: No, you probably don't have all the repos enabled.
<ardchoille> !repos | necro
<ubotu> necro: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ardchoille> necro: And if it isn't in the repos, you can install from ubuntu .debs as well.
<q-ik> a lost my sound when i install a camera canon - amarok crashed :( no sound no where :/
<ardchoille> necro: Keep in mind that the ubuntu repos are huge, I've never had to compile anything.
<walber> <venik212> The icon that appear in desktop when a pendrive is pluggin is a text file that contain informations of the device + kde informations too.
<yourfriend> ardchoille - thank god its not like Gentoo or BSD .. LOL
<ardchoille> lol
<venik212> Actually, it is not a pendrive but a USB disk drive (500 gb).  When I clciked on it, I could access everything on the drive
<venik212> clicked, even
<Arwen> ardchoille, no matter how large the repos are, if you need a feature that's disabled by default for stupid reasons... compiling time..
<devnull> heh
<ardchoille> Arwen: True
<devnull> Gentoo is not all that bad. The compiling does get old after a while though.
* Arwen has had to compile mplayer, amarok, vlc, and fglrx
<devnull> all easy compiles ^_^
<Arwen> compiling takes too long :-\
<Arwen> devnull, mplayer was tricky actually
<devnull> kde/glibc =/
<ardchoille> devnull: Well, for folks like me that haven't been able to find libpatience.so.0, that would get old in about 5 minutes, lol
<devnull> ardchoille: lol yeah =/
<Arwen> as for why you need to build your own kde/glib..
<devnull> Arwen: in gentoo I meant
<Arwen> ah
<Arwen> but portage does it all for you
<devnull> True, doesn't mean I always use portage though
<devnull> and for the most part, portage only sets the proper configure time options to pass, then compiles
<yourfriend> devnull >> gentoo is for suckerz. lol jk
<Arwen> Gentoo has binary KDE doesn't it?
<yourfriend> devnull >> Its just not a usable system for most general users
<devnull> Arwen: Nope
<devnull> Very few binaries at all
<Arwen> well, I coulda sworn they provided binary packages for those that didn't have uber-cpus
<devnull> I loved it, it just gets old having to recompiling completely for a x.0.0.1 change
<yourfriend> devnull >> yeah thats all gentoo can do is compile. lmao
<yourfriend> Kubuntu rocks!
<Arwen> on the other hand, if you compile everything, that means you get exactly the features you want
<devnull> It does however, when done properly, create a very stable and efficient system. Just not for people like me who like bleeding edge
<devnull> Arwen: Exactly.
<yourfriend> yes but it well never have a major install base
<yourfriend> look what i started... ugh
<Arwen> Linux doesn't have a major install base either,, but yeah, back on topic now
<devnull> Tbh your quite right yourfriend
<yourfriend> Arwen : thats what all of us are trying to change
<yourfriend> =)
<devnull> It is not for the basic users and never will be. However it is a GREAT learning experience
<BrianDonohue> What about simple SSH? Anyone have any clue about that?
* Arwen isn't interested in spreading the word :-\
<yourfriend> dev >> right you are.  but for us total nerds. lol
<devnull> And I'm glad I had the oppurtunity to learn it myself.
<devnull> yourfriend: xD
<yourfriend> dev >> I can give Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu to my grandmother or a friend who is a lawyer and they can use it without any issue
<yourfriend> dev >> now that kicks ass!
<devnull> yourfriend: Your absolutely right. This pc im on is for my family. I got sick of troubleshooting windows issues with my retarded father who decides he is going to physically delete antivirus files and wonder why viruses get in
<devnull> I mean its great when you restart the computer and get: ntldr not found.
<yourfriend> dev >> yes. malware is most often propigated by user ignorance as any other factor but Linux helps a bit on that front
<devnull> Very true. I have not had to troubleshoot anything like that since switching them to linux. (well except that my brother plays that retarded runescape game and was complaining about the game freezing after like 20 minutes or something)
<yourfriend> devnull > all OS's have bugs eh?
<devnull> But that was on suse, hoping the issue is non-existant now. Suse is bloated.
<yourfriend> devnull > suse is also crap
<devnull> agreed. And the community is horrid.
<yourfriend> dev >> I think you mean "community"
<yourfriend> dev >> lol
<devnull> once again, agreed.
<devnull> They all have that "german superiority" complex.
<BrianDonohue> !info vega-strike
<ubotu> Package vega-strike does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<yourfriend> devnull >> who cares about them they are irrelevant >> Its all about Canonical, Redhat, IBM, HP,Sun in the FOSS space
<devnull> And all they do is sit there and bash on *ubuntu in the channel
<tsdgeos> lol, canonical better than novell?
<tsdgeos> fanboys
<yourfriend> > I dont even know a single company in the dozens I work for that even EVER used Novell
<devnull> I will agree with that.
<yourfriend> wasted 0's and 1's
<devnull> only school iirc
<devnull> they used that novell program (god if I Remember the name)
<devnull> groupware or groupwise
<yourfriend> >> hold on a sec let me check if Novell Netware is a success?  Oh, yeah.. total failure. lol
<devnull> something like that
<devnull> yeah netware
<yourfriend> I call it crapware
<devnull> hehe
<yourfriend> fukem who cares
<yourfriend> they can hold hands with MS all they want
<devnull> In the world of *nix its the community that matters.
<yourfriend> rgr that
<devnull> You have no community, you have no support.
<yourfriend> projects are significantly community driven but with considerable corporate sponsorship and investment
<yourfriend> yes
<yourfriend> yes
<devnull> I found it relieving to come here, ask a question and be immediately answered, without people questioning my reasoning
<yourfriend> devnull > because we are not a-holes like the Openbsd peeps
<devnull> heh true
<hyper_ch> devnull: /me questions your nickname ^^
<walber> <venik212> In configuration system > Desktop > Behave you can choise what icons of devices you want(mounted or not).
<BrianDonohue> linux_vegastrike-cvs.sh: 26: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<BrianDonohue> What do that mean?
<BrianDonohue> Line 26 of the shell script?
<devnull> I find it very funny in suse that they think their package management system is so godly, and refuse to support anything else, when it has more bugs than one can count.
<devnull> hyper_ch: /dev/null
<BrianDonohue> Argh, in my opinion RPM is on the way out
* hyper_ch moves sudo mv devnull to /dev/null  ;)
<devnull> =(
<yourfriend> devnull >> who cares >> Novell is total crap
<hyper_ch> ups... I should not combine two toughts into one sentence
<BrianDonohue> The only good RPM based distro is Fedora.
<devnull> well .deb and rpm are very close lol
<venik212> thanks-- the relevant box is clicked, but no icon.. ;-(
<BrianDonohue> Well, I mean the package managers that support RPM.
<yourfriend> brianDonahue >> ugh FC is alphaware
<hyper_ch> I think FC is also quite nice
<devnull> correct
<BrianDonohue> Well, it always will be just because of the development chain, but it's some nice work.
<yourfriend> brianDonahue >> precisely
<BrianDonohue> Can someone look at a shell script for me? I'll give you the link
<BrianDonohue> http://vegastrike.sourceforge.net/files/index.html
<BrianDonohue> Bottom one
<yourfriend> brianDonahue >> Centos if you want RPM based
<devnull> hmm
<BrianDonohue> CentOS is a great server OS.
<devnull> amarok keeps freezing on startup
<BrianDonohue> I'm very happy with Ubuntu, to be honest. I don't think I'll be moving.
<BrianDonohue> The only reason why I have something else on my flash drive is that I couldn't get Ubuntu to boot.
<hyper_ch> BrianDonohue: for server I still use debian (sarge)... it has just proven to be rock stable
<jhutchins_lt> RPM has a lot of features that other package managers don't, like for instance verifying a package, or the whole system.  It has better info on relationships between installed packages than .deb.
<zoohouse> what is the command to start up services?
<BrianDonohue> Yeah.
<devnull> Anyone else have that issue w/ amarok 1.4.6? It freezes on startup
<zoohouse> . /etc something
<ardchoille> jhutchins_lt: Unfortunately, rpm's can't be used on ubuntu
<yourfriend> devnull >> I use VLC
<BrianDonohue> It might be a nice idea to use apt's dependency checking combined with rpm's.
<xst>  In edgy I configured the fonts size in emacs in .Xresources but this file isn't loaded in feisty. Neither are .Xdefaults. What to do?
<hyper_ch> zoohouse: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<BrianDonohue> Because I've had nothing but bad experiences with yum and yast.
<devnull> yast = garbage
<BrianDonohue> When I was using SuSe, first thing I did was installed apt4SuSe
<yourfriend> brianDonahue >> It might be nice if there were a user friendly Debian based distro that kicked all others a$$es. Oh wait thats Kubuntu/Ubuntu/Xubuntu
<BrianDonohue> Yeah, I'm impressed with it.
<zoohouse> thanks hyper_ch,
<BrianDonohue> Also, when you are going to write out my name, use tab so you spell it correctly so it shows up in red, so I know you're talking to me.
<yourfriend> ardchoille >> there is alien
<ardchoille> yourfriend: using alien is quite dangerous
<ardchoille> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<yourfriend> ardchoille >> yes I Know and I don't use it. Just saying
<ardchoille> Yeah
<Arwen> alien isn't in of itself dangerous, but if you use the script conversion, then..
<yourfriend> very true
<yourfriend> its better to use the .deb or compile if there is no package
<ardchoille> Since using Ubuntu (started when Warty was released), I haven't had the need to stray from the repos.
<devnull> blah. amarok is being a pain
<BrianDonohue> Lol, you're not hard to please then, ardchoille, haha.
<ardchoille> lol
<yourfriend> devnull >> error messages?
<BrianDonohue> I am always on the search for compilation just because it seems like the things I REALLY want are never in the repos.
<Misterfixit> the weather in nashville sucks right now, but if I had a swimming pool it would be ok.
<BrianDonohue> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Misterfixit> gee that was like totally random
<BrianDonohue> :P
<Misterfixit> sorry
<Misterfixit> wrong channel
<BrianDonohue> I'm just kidding, haha.
<BrianDonohue> We haven't been ontopic for what, an hour?
<ardchoille> lol
<RytmenPinnen> something that I feel should be in the ubuntu repos is the perl audi converter with konqueror plugin, makes converting audio files easier than anything
<Misterfixit> i thought i had Konversation set up to automatically log into the group #crazy.as.a.bed.bug
<devnull> yourfriend: funny thing is I can't find any. running from cli gives me: http://pastebin.ca/584448
<ardchoille> !info kaudiokonverter
<ubotu> Package kaudiokonverter does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Misterfixit> :-)
<ardchoille> !info soundkonverter
* Misterfixit is away: Gone away for now.
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 365 kB, installed size 1456 kB
<Arwen> !info zsh
<ubotu> zsh: A shell with lots of features. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.2-25ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2169 kB, installed size 6528 kB
<ardchoille> RytmenPinnen: soundkonverter can convert quite a few sound formats
<GrueTamer> go zsh
<Arwen> not that you really want to convert sound files, but..
<GrueTamer> because it corrects my spelling!
<Arwen> really?
<GrueTamer> yeah
<GrueTamer> if i type in 'chomd', it asks me to correct it to chmod
<GrueTamer> and, i can cd to directories by just typing their name
<ardchoille> GrueTamer: That's cool. I've been looking for a keyboard that will print what I meant instead of what I typed, lol
<GrueTamer> of course, ive got a custom .zshrc file, but i can give you the contents if you want
<BrianDonohue> Lol, haha, ubotu is a typical geek!!
<BrianDonohue> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<BrianDonohue> Haha\
<BrianDonohue> Shit, nevermind.
<dromer> how can I see which ftpd I have installed and what program I can use to manage users etc. ?
<BrianDonohue> But I found that article again :D
* Arwen thinks #ubuntu-women should die. It's misogynistic as hell.
* BrianDonohue doesn't know what misogynistic is
<BrianDonohue> !misogynistic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about misogynistic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<devnull> BrianDonohue: That did not help at all lol
<hyper_ch> hmm, what is misogynistic
<Arwen> sexism basically
<gnomefreak> Arwen: please read the coc than fix your comment BrianDonohue watch your language
<BrianDonohue> Oh.
<BrianDonohue> Sorry.
<Arwen> gnomefreak, "how to talk to women about Ubuntu"....
<hyper_ch> gnomefreak: what did BrianDonohue do???
<BrianDonohue> I said shit.
<BrianDonohue> Lol
<BrianDonohue> Again.
<gnomefreak> Arwen: that is not what you said
<BrianDonohue> Sorry
<hyper_ch> BrianDonohue: oh... didn't see that :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Arwen> I said that the channel was misogynistic and I gave an example. If you want to correct me, please do.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> 15:34  * Arwen thinks #ubuntu-women should die.
<hyper_ch> gnomefreak: and what is wrong with expressing one's opinion?
<gnomefreak> Arwen: you need to rethink your comments
<Arwen> gnomefreak, "because it's misogynistic". We shouldn't have a separate channel for women.
<hyper_ch> gnomefreak: and banning for using s***... c'mon...
<gnomefreak> hyper_ch: one this is a support channel
<gnomefreak> hyper_ch: i didnt ban him
<BrianDonohue> I'll uh.... Watch my mouth.
<hyper_ch> gnomefreak: banning... kicking... all the same...
<dromer> how can I manage users on a ftpd?
<hyper_ch> dromer: depends on the ftp server you use
<devnull> Ok one more time, anyone else had problems w/ amarok 1.4.6? Mine freezes on startup
<gnomefreak> hyper_ch: if you have a problem with it please read !grules than !coc than come back and comment
<gnomefreak> thats !rules
<hyper_ch> dromer: hava a look at http://www.howtoforge.com --> they have some excellent tutorials on how to setup an ftp server
<hyper_ch> !grules
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grules - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<hyper_ch> gnomefreak: I'm expressing my opinion... no matter what!
<gnomefreak> hyper_ch: this is not a channel for your opinions
<hyper_ch> gnomefreak: in the end everything said is an opinion
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<BrianDonohue> I also don't believe anything has been disruptive, gnomefreak. At the time of the first conversation no problems were being posed, now there are some and this discussion has continued so I do believe it would be in everyone's best interest if we all dropped it.
<BrianDonohue> devnull: Is that the version built from source?
<BrianDonohue> Or the version in the repo...
<hyper_ch> wow... getting kicked so easily? Not even having used offensive language... wow... power really corrupts
<devnull> BrianDonohue: repo
<BrianDonohue> Hmm
<gnomefreak> hyper_ch: read the topic
<BrianDonohue> devnull: Mine just worked when I installed it, I've gotten lucky with that I guess.
<BrianDonohue> Will it just not run?
<dromer> hyper_ch: I'm running an ftpd, but I'm not sure which one atm
<BrianDonohue> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<q-ik> hello - could anyone help me :) - i cant run alsaconf, I all ready install alsa-base/utils/source etc but i cant run alsaconf :/
<yourfriend> have a great weekend every1
<_peerless>  hey, I am trying to install xubuntu from a usb drive (on a laptop that doesnt have a cdrom drive).  I made the stick bootable using syslinux.  I copied over the alternate cdrom iso to the stick, renamed isolinux folder and .bin and .cfg to syslinux.  Booted up, started the install. I get to the point where it tries to detect cdrom, cant.  I go to a shell and try to mount the usb as cdrom, but I am stuck at this step.  If I check the syslog when plugging in
<devnull> blah. I cannot get this issue to go away. I even removed ~/.kde/config/amarokrc and ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<devnull> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* Misterfixit is away: Gone away for now.
<BrianDonohue> devnull: I'm gonna take a stab.... Maybe it's xine?
<bdexterholland> sorry, but, someone knows how to make kubuntu shows a message in some programmed hour?
<devnull> BrianDonohue: Yeah I was thinking the same thing, Im installing the restricted formats packages now and see if that resolves it
<BrianDonohue> I've gotta header though.
<BrianDonohue> Should be back in 4 hours.
<bdexterholland> sorry, but, someone knows how to make kubuntu shows a message in some programmed hour?
<ardchoille> bdexterholland: You can use kdialog in a cronjob
<bdexterholland> can you show me a example? i've already tried it
<ardchoille> bdexterholland: Open a terminal and run: kdialog --caption "message title" --msgbox "message body"
<bdexterholland> but, how i can put it on cronjob? i've tried at crontab: 32-40 22 * * * root xmessage halting
<bobbob> hey
<bobbob> im having a problem
<ardchoille> bdexterholland: Why is the root in there?
<bdexterholland> the user...
<ardchoille> bdexterholland: And your not using xmessage in this example, you're using kdialog
<bdexterholland> i've read that is necessary at crontab
<ardchoille> bdexterholland: To edit root's cronjobs, run: sudo crontab -e
<bdexterholland> i've tried kdialog too
<bdexterholland> ill try what you said... thanks...
<bobbob> i did a fresh install
<bobbob> and my mouse is stuck on super slow
<bobbob> i can change it
<bobbob> any ideas how i can fix this?
<ardchoille> bdexterholland: In order to run graphical apps (kdialog) from a cronjob, you have to tell cron which display to use: env DISPLAY=:0.
<bdexterholland> how the full command line will be?
<bdexterholland> please...
<ardchoille> bdexterholland: So it would be: env DISPLAY=:0. kdialog --caption "message title" --msgbox "message body"
<bdexterholland> ok, thanks...
<ardchoille> bdexterholland: http://imacgregor.com/Linux/CrontabTutorial
<Schuenemann> hey
<Schuenemann> can anyone recommend me a program for editing videos? Adding subtitles, for example
<Arwen> uh.. you don't need to edit video to add subtitles
<Schuenemann> no?
<Arwen> http://www.matroska.org/technical/specs/subtitles/ssa.html
<daSkreech> Schuenemann: nope
<Arwen> nope, ever heard of softsubs?
<Schuenemann> I want them IN the video, not a separate text file
<Schuenemann> hmm... I guess not
<Arwen> Schuenemann, then use a competent container like Matroska
<Schuenemann> what's that? I write the subtitles in a text file and that matroska fuses them?
<Schuenemann> them == video and text
<Arwen> Matroska is an encapsulation method of audio, video, and text..
<Arwen> the text is still not part of the video, but they're in the same file
<underdog5004> I'm trying to get rtorrent to seed from one directory, and download/upload to/from another directory. Does  anybody know how to do this?
<Arwen> does that help?
<dave> my ps/2 mouse and keyboardhave stopped working but usb ones work... :S
<Schuenemann> hmmm... not much
<Schuenemann> what will be the video's format? AVI, mpeg?
<Schuenemann> any?
<Arwen> the *file*'s format will be Matroska
<Arwen> the actual video/audio will stay the same
<ardchoille> bdexterholland: Here are some good examples for using kdialog: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/37601
<Schuenemann> will I need matroska to play the video?
<Arwen> if you want, I can recommend mencoder/kino/aegisub/whatever to hardsub your subtitles but that greatly degrades the quality
<Arwen> Schuenemann, you will need a matroska-supporting player like mplayer, vlc, etc
<Schuenemann> hmmm... that's bad
<Schuenemann> I don't think "everyone" has that
<dave> my ps/2 mouse and keyboardhave stopped working but usb ones work... any ideas anyone?
<Arwen> Schuenemann, use aegisub then. It can burn the subtitle directly into the video.
<Arwen> or wait, I'm thinking wrong... mencoder*
<bdexterholland> ardchoille, thanks, that env DISPLAY is what was remaing for me :D
<Schuenemann> Arwen, does mencoder have a gui?
<intelikey> dave sudo modprobe psmouse
<ardchoille> bdexterholland: Yes, cron doesn't know which display to use so you have to tell it which one :)
<Arwen> Schuenemann, NO
<bdexterholland> sorry about my english, i'm brasilian...
<intelikey> dave dmesg
<Schuenemann> !br | bdexterholland
<ubotu> bdexterholland: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<bdexterholland> bye
<Arwen> you won't be able to do this without some knowledge of scripting. Windows, Linux, or any other OS.
<intelikey> dave you do know that if you unplug ps/2 it wont work until you reboot ?
<Schuenemann> Arwen, I can't believe that... why can't I just choose something like "display this text from this frame to this frame" ?
<Arwen> because it's not that easy
<dave> intelikey it wasnt
<dave> intelikey have checkedall connections
<Schuenemann> Arwen, how come so many boneheads do that? :p
<Arwen> Schuenemann, unless, if you want to manually draw the words onto the video yourself, you could use a generic video editor
<intelikey> dave ok did you check  dmesg to see what was going on ?
<ardchoille> Schuenemann: There are many apps that will rip subtitles along with the video. These come to my mind: k9copy, acidrip, xdvdshrink
<Arwen> Schuenemann, they don't do it efficiently :-)
<dave> intelikey what am i looking for exactly, not an expert yet ;)
<Arwen> ardchoille, he wants to hardsub something
<Arwen> not rip
<ardchoille> Arwen: Oh, ok.
<intelikey> dave anything concerning the "ps/2" devices
<Schuenemann> but do you mean not efficiently?
<Schuenemann> they fuck the video?
<Schuenemann> sorry, mess the video*
<pyrotix> is there any way to disable sound from a web page/flash thing in konqueror?
<Arwen> Schuenemann, no, they just do it very very slowly
<pyrotix> while having other applications still continue with sound
<Arwen> but, hardsubbing invariably degrades the quality of a video since you have to recompress it
<dave> intelikey can see mouse -- "input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input3"
<Schuenemann> recompress all frames?
<Schuenemann> or just the modified ones
<Arwen> Schuenemann, all of em
<Schuenemann> gee...
<Arwen> videos use inter-frame compression so editing one requires changes to the following ones
<intelikey> dave ok that's either the ps/2 mouse or a ps/2 type mouse with usb interface
<Arwen> Schuenemann, you *could* just tell your friends to stop being lazy and use a matroska-supporting player :-)
<Arwen> there's a lot of em
<Schuenemann> heheh
<intelikey> dave do you have a /dev/psaux  ?
<Schuenemann> I'd like to add some frames before the video too, to present it
<dave> intelikey ?
<intelikey> dave ls /dev/psaux
<dave> intelikey yeh
<Schuenemann> Arwen, I'd like to try the inneficient method before... which program I need?
<intelikey> dave  cat /dev/psaux | od      and move the mouse around
<dave> inteikey no actually
<Schuenemann> I think window$ movie maker does it, or not?
<intelikey> oh
<Arwen> Schuenemann, kino probably
<intelikey> dave ok.
<Arwen> *I thought you were transferring the subtitles from a file to the video not making them from scratch*
<Schuenemann> nah... I'll have to think of them
<dave> inteikey got a bus, disk, fd, input, net, pts, shm,snd
<intelikey> dave   lsmod | grep mouse
<dave> psmouse 38920 0
<dave> intelikey
<intelikey> hmmm that should have made a psaux device
<intelikey> dave what kernel version ?
<intelikey> dave   uname -r
<dave> intelikey 2.6.20-16-generic
<Schuenemann> Arwen, I think kino can't open .wmv
<intelikey> hmmm   let me think a minute
<Arwen> Schuenemann, you FAIL. WMV sucks.
<Schuenemann> that W guarantees that
<Arwen> yeh... not to mention that the format itself is pretty useless
<Schuenemann> can I convert it? using what?
<Arwen> anyway, you'll have to decompress it if kino doesn't support it
<intelikey> dave any information that i need to know about the mouse and keyboard stopping ?     like upgrades or package install/removals that went off just before the issue ?
<Arwen> use mencoder to dump an uncompressed video out of it (sorry, command line mucking)
<Schuenemann> I'll try
<intelikey> dave edited any files in /etc/ lately ?
<Arwen> #mplayer can help you btw
<dave> intelikey - yes updated the xserver as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Radeon_9200/9250_%28RV280%29_and_DVI?highlight=%28dvi%29 for my dvi monitor
<intelikey> ok let me look at that just a minute.
<dave> intelikey - but it was working then stopped then worked then nowt
<intelikey> dave that may well be the issue.   that driver may not support multiple mice...    if you'd like to pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file i'll look into that  but i don't see anything that "should" have affected it.
<dave> intelikey pastebin it?
<intelikey> !pastebin | dave
<ubotu> dave: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dave> intelikey http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26791/
<doobeh> Quick question-- Is it possible to install Kubuntu from the shell, using the 7.04 live cd?
<underdog5004> I'm trying to get rtorrent to seed from one directory, and download/upload to/from another directory. Does  anybody know how to do this? I know I asked before, but maybe there is someone in here now that knows!
<intelikey> dave that xorg.conf section   line   56   option "Device" "/dev/psaux"    x is looking for a device you no longer have.    you might try     sudo mknod /dev/psaux c 10 1      and see if it helps.
<toma> hi, anyone able to help me setup a bluestooth headphone?
<underdog5004> doobeh, I don't know...you may want to google around
<underdog5004> toma, have you tried on your own yet?
<dave> intelikey it says file exists
<intelikey> dave you said it didn't when i asked you to ls it
<toma> underdog5004: yep, the bluetooth usb adapter works (i think) and it sees the headphone. But i don't know how to pair with it.
<dave> intelikey sorry my bad, as i saidim not an expert
<underdog5004> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<toma> thnxs, let me read it
<underdog5004> alrighty
<Schuenemann> !infrared
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infrared - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> I've never used bluetooth, sorry
<underdog5004> !ir
<ubotu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast.
<Schuenemann> !irda
<ubotu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<underdog5004> lol
<Schuenemann> :)
<intelikey> dave k    so   cat /dev/psaux | od     and move the mouse around     use [ctrl] +C to exit that.
<dave> scrolls lots ofnumbers but no worky
<per_> Hello. I am new to Linux and haven't used irc for many years. Can I just ask questions here?
<Schuenemann> that's the purpose of the channel
<intelikey> dave yes ok.    that test confirms that the hardware and kernel are talking peace to each other,  so the issue is definitly xorg related.  and seeing the xorg.conf i have to assume that either 1. you didn't build the driver correctly  or 2, the driver is flawed (bug)  maybe 3. your hardware and the particular driver are incompatable.    read the docs on the driver you built and go from there.
<frojnd> how can I set myself to NOT away in konversation?
<Schuenemann> try /unaway
<dave> intelikey - any way i can 'go back'?
<intelikey> dave yes should be simple enough.  let me revisit the page and i'll tell ya.
<underdog5004> per_, yup, feel free
<underdog5004> per_, we try to keep the elitism to a minimum
<toma> underdog5004: that does not cover pairing
<underdog5004> toma, ok, lemme look around...what's the model?
<intelikey> dave should be as simple as    sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-driver-ati   and restart X
<toma> underdog5004: if you dont know, i will google for a while
<dave> thanks inteikey
<intelikey> np
<dave> thanks intelikey
<underdog5004> toma, which model is it?
<per_> I am trying to get my bluetooth devices to connect at startup. I have gotten as far as editing the bluez-utils file. The problem is that I don't know how to save it after editing it in terminal. Can anybody help?
<underdog5004> per_, lol, are you using vi, vim, emac, nano? Which editor?
<intelikey> dave if for some reason you need a full reload of the xorg     just change   xserver-xorg-driver-ati   to  xserver-xorg*
<intelikey> and the star is important there.
<dave> intelikey thanks
<intelikey> welcome
<bdexterholland> sorry again, i asked for a command thats show a message for a user, now, i need something that shows a message for any logged logged user, anyone can help me?
<per_> I am new at kubuntu (and Linux), so I don't know if I understand the question. I am running kubuntu Feisty, and the program Terminal programm is just called Terminal.
<underdog5004> per_, ok, but when you edited the file, what command did you use?
<bdexterholland> sorry again, i asked for a command thats show a message for a user, now, i need something that shows a message for any logged logged user, anyone can help me?
<intelikey> dave you have a backup copy of your xorg.conf at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26791/  :)    not that you'll need it.
<intelikey> back in a while.
<per_> I used the command: sudo nano /etc/default/bluetooth
<per_> sudo nano /etc/default/bluez-utils  did not work
<underdog5004> per_, ok, to save it, hit Ctrl + X, then hit y, then enter
<underdog5004> that's when you're at the editing part
<per_> thanks underdog. I will try that
<underdog5004> alrighty
<underdog5004> brb
<Schuenemann> Arwen, how do I get that lavc codec?
<Arwen> Schuenemann, it's built in
<Schuenemann> I get this message: [mp2 @ 0x87bb7ec] bitrate 224 is not allowed in mp2
<Schuenemann> Couldn't open codec mp2, br=224
<Arwen> mp2? uh... your file sucks so much you ought to shoot yourself :-)
<per_> thank you underdog. It worked
<Schuenemann> :-(
<Schuenemann> I read it here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mencoder_Introduction_Guide
<Arwen> Schuenemann, and yeah, it's telling you that 224 is not a valid bitrate for MPEG-1 Layer 2 audio, your file is b0rk3d
<Schuenemann> what does that mean?
<Arwen> uh... it means the audio in your file is broken beyond belief
<Schuenemann> is it? I didn't notice
<Arwen> Schuenemann, lol, let's start from the beginning. What are you trying to get mencoder to do?
<Schuenemann> convert a wmv into something compatible with kino
<Arwen> Schuenemann, ok, you need to do this in 2 parts
<Schuenemann> that are...
<Arwen> I'm working on it... not an mplayer expert
<Schuenemann> ahh
<underdog5004> per_, I'm back...did it work?
<rathel> How do I restart my sound device? I'm getting pops and stuff ever since Konqueror crashed.
<underdog5004>  oh, looked back a bit...I'm glad it worked for you
<underdog5004> rathel, try sudo /etc/init.d/alsad restart... maybe try replacing alsad with alsa
<Arwen> Schuenemann, "mencoder -oac copy -ovc <somecodec+options> -o <outputfilename> -of rawvideo <inputfilename>"
<per_> It worked just fine underdog. Thank you very much :-)
<underdog5004> per_, awesome, have fun with linux...once you learn how to use it, it becomes way powerful!
<per_> I have only been doing this for a month, but I have already found out that! Linux is great!
<Schuenemann> Arwen, mencoder movie.wmv -o movie.avi -ovc lavc -oac lavc
<Schuenemann> like this?
<rathel> underdog5004: Thanks that worked.
<Schuenemann> oh wait, you used "copy"
<underdog5004> rathel, good to hear it
<Arwen> Schuenemann, well, if you call lavc, you need to pass it options
<Arwen> you want to grab the audio and the video seperately
<Schuenemann> nope
<Arwen> yes, you do
<Arwen> :-)
<Schuenemann> heh
<underdog5004> I'm trying to get rtorrent to seed from one directory, and download/upload to/from another directory. Does  anybody know how to do this? I know I asked before, but maybe there is someone in here now that knows!
<Schuenemann> <somecodec+options>
<Schuenemann> what should go here?
<Arwen> mencoder movie.wmv -o movie.raw -ovc <something> -oac copy -of rawvideo
<Arwen> Schuenemann, your choice of codec and the options to make it useful
<Arwen> since you're going to edit it, I recommend choosing uncompressed video (raw)
<Schuenemann> I don't have a clue
<Arwen> lol...
<Schuenemann> what is raw? like bitmap?
<Schuenemann> no compression
<Arwen> yeah, basically a bunch of pictures
<Schuenemann> so, what is this <something> ?
<Arwen> because if you choose a compressed format, edit it, and then compress it again, the quality will be much worse
<Schuenemann> hehe
<Schuenemann> I see
<Arwen> Schuenemann, <something> would be "raw" in this case
<Arwen> (mind you, 20 minutes uncompressed video is 4GB, so you better have some disk space)
<Schuenemann> but that raw is still a video, right?
<Schuenemann> just uncompressed
<Arwen> yeah, it'll be editable by a competent video editor
<Schuenemann> mencoder movie.wmv -o movie.raw -ovc raw -oac copy -of rawvideo
<Schuenemann> ?
<Arwen> Schuenemann, yeah, try that
<Schuenemann> working
<Schuenemann> lots of duplicate frames, according to the output
<Arwen> Schuenemann, hmm, I mighta messed something up, I'm not good at this kinda stuff
<Arwen> examine it and see if it's crappy
<Schuenemann> ok, 80% so far
<Schuenemann> appearently, the movie.raw is an image
<Arwen> it's not, the .raw extension is just one I made up
<Arwen> it happens to also be an image extension
<[Al] chemist_ex> hey whats the best dock for kde?
<folko> Hello dear ALL it's my firs install of Ubuntu OS - coool
<Schuenemann> failed to load the video
<Arwen> [Al] chemist_ex, docks suck.
<Arwen> Schuenemann, huh...
<folko> can some one help me to fix sount for Ubuntu 7.04
<yurimxpxman> what's a good P2P app that doesn't use the Gnutella network?
<Schuenemann> I think I have to edit the default preferences for video creation
<rathel> How would you make a script for TAR that backs up a direcoty into an archive than you run it again, instead of overwriting the entire archive, it'll only overwrite the changed files? I've tried a few ways but they overwrote the archive.
<[Al] chemist_ex> Arweb, I agree but I am having a trend whore off.  Can you tell me a few of them?
<Arwen> Schuenemann, ye, my options were probably bad
<Arwen> [Al] chemist_ex, kiba-dock
<Schuenemann> aw...
<Schuenemann> yurimxpxman, ed2k?
<Arwen> go ask in #mplayer
<[Al] chemist_ex> thanks :)
<Arwen> yurimxpxman, BitTorrent
<yurimxpxman> Arwen: something non-BT.. I can't find a torrent for what I want
<Arwen> ed2k or dc++ then
<Schuenemann> Arwen, sigh... what can I do?
<Arwen> Schuenemann, um, give up? or wait patiently in #mplayer
<dwidmann> :O Seems they're actually making good use of the backports repository in Feisty!!
<Arwen> dwidmann, how so? :O
<dwidmann> Arwen: I just pulled Amarok 1.4.6 from the official backports section .... not from a seperate repository (ie: kubuntu.org/packages/....)
<Arwen> dwidmann, and I just finished compiling my own copy of amarok 1.4.6 :-\
<Arwen> medibuntu is so slow..
<dwidmann> Arwen: I've seen other stuff in there, but that's the only example I could remember. At least we're getting backports from the backports repository now though :)
<Arwen> yeah
<Darkrift411> q:
<Darkrift411> every time i reboot, all sorts of crap opens up that i havent used in a while
<Darkrift411> what can i do to reset my stored session :S
<Schuenemann> wow, there's winamp for linux? I didn't know that
<Arwen> there is? o.O
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: really? since when?
* Arwen would still use amarok, but that's interesting
<Schuenemann> http://superdownloads.uol.com.br/download/3/winamp-3-linux/
<Schuenemann> alpha, though
<Arwen> is it official?
<vlad88> I hear that Winamp 3 is opensource now
<Arwen> and is there an English translation of that?
<vlad88> in Wine's site
<Schuenemann> hmm I dunno
<vlad88> http://www.winehq.org/site/winelib#winamp
<Schuenemann> lol, sorry for the hoax =D
<vlad88> Somebody knows a good replacement for mIRC?
<Schuenemann> konversation
<Schuenemann> not THAT good, though
<underdog5004> vlad88, xchat, konversation, probably others
<Darkrift411> vlad88, seems xchat is somewhat close to mirc
<Darkrift411> and has scripting support (different languages though)
* underdog5004 loves xchat
<Arwen> xchat is nothing like mirc, lol
<Arwen> xchat is actually good
<Darkrift411> im a hardcore mirc user and xchat is the closest ive seen
<vlad88> :\ I tried them, but nothing seems to be as *perfect* as mIRC
<Darkrift411> well Arwen, either you know nothing about mirc, or you havent tried many clients
<vlad88> I will give a shot again to x-chat
<underdog5004> xchat, all one word
<underdog5004> sudo apt-get install xchat
<Arwen> Darkrift411, uh, I've used mirc and the ui looks ridiculously stupid
<Arwen> I mean, windows inside of windows?
<Darkrift411> lol Arwen
<Darkrift411> like i said yo know nothing of mirc
<Darkrift411> thats the default
<Darkrift411> mirc is completeny scriptable, so you can change ANYTHING
<underdog5004> Darkrift411, take a chill pill
<Darkrift411> mine looked nothing like mirc
<vlad88> I love that UI style (MDI I think)
<Arwen> yeah, and I stopped using it because I couldn't be bothered to tweak a halfassed irc client to make it less halfassed
<vlad88> there's very nice script for it, like the NoName script
<Darkrift411> most scripts completely changed mirc
<Gerrit> Hi, I'm connected via my wireless device but KNetworkManager says 'Wired ethernet connection active: ...' in the tooltip, even though it lists my connection as wireless in the context menu.
<Arwen> also, paying for an IRC client is kinda stupid
<Darkrift411> lol
<underdog5004> Gerrit, that means that your eth0 is up as well as your wireless
<Darkrift411> who said anything about paying
<Darkrift411> heh
<underdog5004> Arwen, agreed
<vlad88> Darkrift411: LOL
<Darkrift411> btw vlad88
<Darkrift411> you can still have mirc
<Darkrift411> im running mirc right now
<Darkrift411> under kubuntu
<Darkrift411> it might run under wine, but i have it running under crossover office
<Gerrit> underdog5004: It's up but it's not connected.
<underdog5004> Gerrit, that's ok, it'll only say inactive if you ifdown it...(if you de-activate it)
<Gerrit> I see.
<vlad88> Darkrift411: yes, I tried to run it with Wine long time ago, it was fine, minor fonts issues.
<vlad88> Darkrift411: still I would prefer to use a *free* alternative
<underdog5004> vlad88, xchat is the way to go imho
<ardchoille> vlad88: konversation, xchat, irssi, there are a lot of choices.
<nosrednaekim> /nosrednaekim is using GAIM
* nosrednaekim is using GAIM
<underdog5004> hey nosrednaekim, long time no see
<coreymon77> wasnt gaim discontinued
<coreymon77> ?
<coreymon77> isnt it pidgin now?
<underdog5004> I'm trying to get rtorrent to seed from one directory, and download/upload to/from another directory. Does  anybody know how to do this?
<nosrednaekim> underdog5004: yep.... do I know you?
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: not in fiesty yet
<underdog5004> nosrednaekim, you gave me info on how to scp with the -r flag
<underdog5004> actually, the -R flag, which was wrong, but w/e
<nosrednaekim> underdog5004: haha yeah..except I said to use the -R
<vlad88> Thanks, I think I will stay with Konversation for now, there's very nice integration with KDE (well, obviously XD)
<ardchoille> coreymon77: Yes, they renamed it. I don't see why, but they did. Personally, I would have told AOL to get bent.
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: yes in feisty, not through apt, but with a ubuntu .deb yes
<nosrednaekim> underdog5004: I kinda forget the names of all the people I see/help
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: well yeah
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: just use the deb
<underdog5004> lol, np
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: GAIM beta 6 works fine
<coreymon77> okay
<morg0th> hellow all =)
<coreymon77> hi
<dale> Does anyone know any partitioning tools for kde?
<ashtar> qtparted
<coreymon77> dale: qtparted
<dale> Will i have to install loads of gnome libs?
<nosrednaekim> dale: qtparted
<dale> yes
<coreymon77> dale: qtparted is a kde program
<dale> ok thanks
<Schuenemann> Arwen, I have to go... thanks. If you discover something, please tell me :)
<dale> How do i install multimedia codecs eg: wav, mpg, mp3 etc..
<Schuenemann> dale, install libxine-extracodecs
<Arwen> !restrictedformats | dale
<ubotu> dale: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Schuenemann> I have to go, bye
<Arwen> Schuenemann, bye, I'll look into it
<nosrednaekim> bye
<dale> Thanks alot.
<Schuenemann> see you in another life, brother
<morg0th> may be, everebody help me: how do i set russian encoding in Kopete?
<Alonea> ok, I installed google earth, but it just stays at the initializing phase. anyone else have it and successfully get it to work?
<coreymon77> Alonea: i take it this is over wine?
<Alonea> coreymon77: no
<Alonea> there is a linux version. also a mac version too
<Alonea> they make it for all 3 systems.
<Arwen> I've had googleearth working before (btw, it uses statically linked winelib)
<Alonea> Arwen: well, I installed the bin file, followed the install thing, and then the program started to load, but it seems to be stuck at initializing
<Arwen> any console errors?
<PhinnFort> Alonea: firewalled or something?
<Alonea> Arwen: no
<PhinnFort> Alonea: also, try just exiting and restarting it
<Arwen> hmm, no idea then, it's proprietary so I guess that's expected?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Alonea> PhinnFort: not sure. I am directly connected to my router though, since it times out too much with wpa
<PhinnFort> Alonea: try restarting the program
<Alonea> PhinnFort: did that.
<PhinnFort> still no go?
<Alonea> nope. I can try again
<PhinnFort> Alonea: can you try running it in a konsole?
<Alonea> PhinnFort: umm, I can try.
* PhinnFort reminds Alonea on the definition of madness
<PhinnFort> repeat something and expecting a different outcome
<nosrednaekim> PhinnFort: too long in windows teched them..
<Alonea> PhinnFort: ah, but I am indeed quite mad though
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> nosrednaekim: the reboot syndrome
<jzilla> Hello friends. I am trying to change the resoulition of the virtual terminals (Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6) to something higher than 800x600. Where would be a good place to start?
<nosrednaekim> PhinnFort: and other such psycological maladies
<nosrednaekim> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<PhinnFort> jzilla: menu.lst
<PhinnFort> jzilla: wait a sec, and I'll try to find the appropriate thingy
<nosrednaekim> jzilla: you need them to be in framebuffers.. not sure if they are by default
<PhinnFort> jzilla: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<PhinnFort> nosrednaekim: they are
<jzilla> thanks!
<PhinnFort> yw;)
<Alonea> PhinnFort: ok, it appears to be stuck, but I cant kill the process. says I dont have permission
<PhinnFort> Alonea: run "kdesu xkill" in alt+f2
<PhinnFort> then click on it
<dale> How can i use the "wallet" feature for kcontact?
<PhinnFort> dale: whaddayamean?
<Alonea> PhinnFort: er, I am confused. what do I click on? The googleearth isn't at the bottom, but the process is there.
<PhinnFort> Alonea: click on the window
<dale> I would like to use the kde wallet feature for all of my passwords that other apps use.
<PhinnFort> Alonea: your cursor should turn into skull'n'bones
<Alonea> PhinnFort: which window though?
<PhinnFort> Alonea: google earth=
<PhinnFort> ?
<PhinnFort> Alonea: or just run "sudo killall googleearth" in a terminal
<Alonea> PhinnFort: there isnt a window at the moment.
<PhinnFort> ^^
<Alonea> ok, trying one more time to get it to load up
<PhinnFort> Alonea: it could be that it just needs a lot of time to load
<PhinnFort> Alonea: bandwidth?
<Alonea> PhinnFort: I have cable.
<PhinnFort> hmm
<jzilla> Thanks, wish me luck!
<Alonea> and ktorrent isn't on.
<PhinnFort> http://earth.google.com/support/bin/topic.py?topic=1130&ctx=homepage
<Alonea> and my windows is borked..well, really, its the ntfs is so fragmented that I can't defrag it. otherwise i would do it in windows
<PhinnFort> heh
<smylanakis> sorry i am new in kubuntu
<smylanakis> could anyone please help me out and guide me through ?
<smylanakis> i am interested to update the resolution
<smylanakis> of the display of kubuntu
<rami> i can help
<rami> system settings
<smylanakis> is there any easy way to have more than 1024 * 768 ?
<smylanakis> thank you
<RawSewage> did you install Nvidia drivers
<rami> monitor(freely translated from sw2edish
<smylanakis> no i did not... where can i find them ?
<RawSewage> do you have an NVidia card
<rami> we are all rookies....
<Alonea> PhinnFort: yeah. i looked around on that earlier. haven't found anything that really relates to me. I have ati,  but not those cards they listed were bad
<PhinnFort> Alonea: I haven't even tried GoogleEarth under linux, so I don't know what could be wrong;)
<RawSewage> smylanakis, if you have an Nvidia card and install the Nvidia drivers,  after youre done,   do   sudo nvidia-settings  and change the resolution there, and then save
<Alonea> me neither..i was just hoping it would work outta the box.
<smylanakis> yes i have an nvidia card
<PhinnFort> Alonea: it's google;)
<RawSewage> nvidia-settings will give you a GUI
<RawSewage> you have to do sudo nvidia-settings  or it wont save it when you Save
<Alonea> PhinnFort: i really like google. wanted to look at Dallas for my trip tomorrow
<smylanakis> yes but how am i going to be sure what the right version of nvidia driver is going to be and secondly from where can i download them ?
<RawSewage> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PhinnFort> Alonea: I just know it runs really smooth on my parents mac
<ardchoille> smylanakis: That is a very nice how to for nvidia drivers
<PhinnFort> lucky apple has a standardized set of hardware;)
<smylanakis> wowww i am really confused ! there are several links in here and i dont know how to start.. should i download first the binary drivers ?/ are there any other ? these are my first 10 minutes in kubuntu.. dont take me wrong ! please..
<smylanakis> just installed it !
<PhinnFort> smylanakis: just search for nvidia in add/remove programs
<smylanakis> ok
<smylanakis> just a minute please
<PhinnFort> <red>DON'T PANIC</red>
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> in large, friendly letters on the cover
<jzilla> is there a way to tell what resoultion the TTY is currently in?
#kubuntu 2007-06-23
<smylanakis> sorry but this came up after writing sudo nvidia-settings
<smylanakis> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<smylanakis> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA GPUs on ':0.0'.
<smylanakis> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA Frame Lock Devices on ':0.0'.
<smylanakis> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA VCSCs on ':0.0'.
<smylanakis> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<jzilla> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<smylanakis>   Major opcode:  144
<ml> hi
<smylanakis>   Minor opcode:  3
<smylanakis>   Resource id:  0x0
<smylanakis> Failed to open device
<smylanakis> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<smylanakis>   Major opcode:  144
<smylanakis>   Minor opcode:  3
<smylanakis>   Resource id:  0x0
<smylanakis> Failed to open device
<smylanakis> any idea ?
<smylanakis> any idea guys please?
<crdlb> !baddevice | smylanakis
<smylanakis> ???
<ubotu> smylanakis: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<smylanakis> thank you !!!
<smylanakis> rror: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<smylanakis> it wasn't 168 actually.. lol.. is that ok ?
<nosrednaekim> http://tech.cybernetnews.com/2007/06/22/why-ubuntu-was-on-the-windows-marketplace/
<Novell> hi, how can I change the size of the icons in kmenu, they are way to large for my taste (22px) atm, I want them to be 16px
<jzilla> PhinnFort: Thank you. Mission Acomplished.
* Misterfixit is away: Gone away for now.
<RawSewage> Novell, Its in the Icons thing in Appearances
<RawSewage> in the Advanced tab
<nosrednaekim> hey, I have a swap partition, but kubuntu isn't using it. How do I "mount" it
<nosrednaekim> permanantly.,I know how to do swap on, etc
<rami> test
<NickPresta> nosrednaekim, how do you know the swap partition isn't in use?
<Novell> RawSewage: I've set 16 for everything but desktop and panel (which can't be changed) and also All Icons which cna't be changed either
<Novell> RawSewage: still didn't work
<Novell> (and restarted kicker too)
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: I fixed it.... but it showed now swap in "free"
<RawSewage> Novell, maybe restart X.  idk
<NickPresta> nosrednaekim, okay. What was the problem?
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: wasn't in my fstab
<Novell> RawSewage: a dcop kicker default restart should be enough ?
<NickPresta> nosrednaekim, oh okay.
<RawSewage> Novell,  I guess.  you might as well try it though
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: added it in the partition editor in guidance.
<vlad88> it's normal that Kubuntu takes almost all the RAM (I have 768MB)
<vlad88> (and it's only 90MB free)
<vlad88> ?
<nosrednaekim> vlad88: yes, its caching most of that probably
<NickPresta> vlad88, in  console, type: `free -m` and see where your memory is being used. It's possible a lot is cached or in the buffers which means it isn't really "used up".
<Novell> vlad88: most of the RAM is probably not _used_ how you think it is used
<Novell> vlad88: there are buffers and caches
<vlad88> lets see...
<vlad88> it's this ok then: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26814/
<PhinnFort> vlad88: dmesg | grep swap
<NickPresta> vlad88, out of your 693MB of RAM, almost 400 MB is cached or buffered which means it's readily available when the system needs it. You're only really using 226MB of RAM.
<PhinnFort> vlad88: and the kernel automatically uses as much ram as possible
<PhinnFort> it also keeps some pages in duplicate in ram and on swap, so it can be swapped in/out quicker
<vlad88> [   42.580736]  Adding 457812k swap on /dev/disk/by-uuid/15668423-eef3-445c-be0c-77c8ef9fecae.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:457812k
<vlad88> nice, that makes sense
<vlad88> so Kubuntu is really taking just 226MB of RAM??? that's pretty low for a nice system
<PhinnFort> kdelibs takes most of it, probably, and then that is re-used in almost all the desktop apps
* mAtYsEk back.
<vlad88> cached is like "reserved" by an app?
<NickPresta> for comparison, my system is only using 280MB of RAM and I have Beryl running, pidgin, Firefox, Konsole, and XChat.
<vlad88> :o
<vlad88> you have a total of ram of??
<Novell> vlad88: no, not reserved..
<Novell> vlad88: it can be files you've opened
<NickPresta> vlad88, I have 2GB of RAM with 2GB of swap. I rarely have to use my swap partition...
<vlad88> O.O
<vlad88> oh
<vlad88> Novell -> so files are kind of copied into memory for faster access?
<Novell> vlad88: yes
<voidmage> How can I search through images by aspect ratio, such as to find all 16:10 images?
<Novell> can be regular files, libs or applications you've used
<Novell> or anything else
<vlad88> nice system, I think that will save my hard drive a little also.
<vlad88> but I wonder why it's using Swap even if the total memory is not being used?
<Novell> because by default it will swap some stuff if it isn't regulary used
<Novell> you can turn down swappiness in /proc/sys/vm/ though
<vlad88> does that has any perfomance improvement?
<Novell> or it can be some application memory not used in a while
<underdog5004> vlad88, not really...it just eats up ram faster
<Novell> it frees up more memory for other stuff
<underdog5004> more swap, right, novell?
<vlad88> umm, better I let it that way, sounds better that the system dumps the less used memory to disk
<voidmage> How can I search through images by aspect ratio, such as to find all 16:10 images?
* Gerrit has 512 MB of RAM
* Novell have 1GB
* underdog5004 has 1Gb
<Gerrit> voidmage: depends on the tools
* underdog5004 doesn't have Novell
* Gerrit has a 2 year old Acer Travelmate 4100 notebook.
<voidmage> Gerrit: what I'm trying to do is go through a bunch of wallpapers and find the 16:10 ones
<Gerrit> I will need to carry it with me for two more years, to Wrzburg and Kiruna and beyond.
<Novell> Gerrit: I live in Kiruna ;)
<Gerrit> voidmage: I know how I would personally solve it, but I guess you are looking for an application.
<Gerrit> Novell: I know :). I am a.k.a. Arsanerit.
<Novell> ahh
<Novell> didn't know that, hee
<Novell> *hehe
<Gerrit> Is it sunny up there?
<voidmage> gerrit: I could go either way, a script or an app would be fine
<Novell> we've had sun and some rain today
<Novell> clear skies atm though
<Gerrit> voidmage: Well, with a script, you could use tools such as ImageMagick or exiv2.
<Gerrit> identify <filename>
<Gerrit> exiv2 -p v <filename>
<Gerrit> and some subsequent calculations
<Gerrit> in your favourite scripting language
<Gerrit> but perhaps someone has already done it
<Gerrit> Novell: Nice :) I will probably move to Kiruna around 18 February.
<Gerrit> Winter :)
<Gerrit> I need to sleep now.
<Gerrit> Gooding.ht
<Novell> Gerrit: ah, heh, the coldest month too :P
<Novell> night Gerrit
<vlad88> good night Gerrit
<smylanakis> well.. i went system settings - monitor and display and then changed the nv to nvidia wherever needed
<smylanakis> but know
<smylanakis> the resolution is even worse
<smylanakis> 640 *480...
<smylanakis> what is wrong with this machine and kubuntu ?
<underdog5004> I'm trying to get rtorrent to seed from one directory, and download/upload to/from another directory. Does  anybody know how to do this?
<smylanakis>  :D
<smylanakis> anybody please?
<Pupeno> When using CRM from Kmail I get this error:  Couldn't open the file:  mailreaver.crm. Any ideas how to solve it?
<vlad88> underdog5004 -> why not better you use Azureus?
<Arwen> vlad88, Azureus uses 100+MB RAM? lol
<vlad88> :D
<underdog5004> vlad88, ummm, 1. because azureus doesn't support that 2. my bt client is running on a headless server, and 3. I don't like azureus
<vlad88> oh
* vlad88 prefers his loved eMule Plus
<underdog5004> yuck
<vlad88> lol
<jzilla> When I log into a TTY, im presented with a "motd" type message claiming kubuntu comes with no warenty and whatnot, where can I change what it says?
<shane2peru> what is the reccommended program in Kubuntu for format a partition?
<neoncode> I'm trying to run berly(that has worked before) and I get this error:
<neoncode> beryl: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0
<neoncode> beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<neoncode> Can anyone help?
<neoncode> *beryl
<underdog5004> neoncode, I believe there is an irc channel just for that
<underdog5004> #beryl
<neoncode> underdog5004: Sorry, didn't know there was one
<underdog5004> not sure about the server though...go to www.berylproject.com for more info
<underdog5004> np
<neoncode> Thanks underdog5004
<underdog5004> lol, np
<athena> neoncode, --replace
<neoncode> athena: Nope, just tried that
<jzilla> Is there a way to stop the standard "login" screen from comming up? Basicly I want to be dropped to a console and login from there and use "startx"
<athena> neoncode, are you running Xgl?
<neoncode> athena: I don't think so. I'm useing the binary nVidia drivers, so I think i'm useing AIGLX...
<athena> hmm
<athena> #beryl could help you more though
<neoncode> athena: I asked, no-one is respoding. I'll wait and see if anyone does. In the meantime. It might be haveing berly and Compiz Fusion on the same system that's the problem....
<athena> na... but, I'm out of ideas, beryl isn't my area of expertise either
<neoncode> Well, uninstalling both and re-installing Compiz isn't likely to break anything more than it allready is.
<neoncode> prehaps it's somethign I changed when i followed the guide to build KDE4 from SVN? (I'm in KDE 3 now however)
<jzilla> Is it possible to not use kdm to login?
<anon32> um, yes, install gdm or xdm
<Darkrift411> is kde4 even useable?
<[Al] chemist_ex> no
<Darkrift411> didnt think so
<anon32> Darkrift411, well, depends on your POV
<Darkrift411> read yesterday that it wasnt even previewable
<anon32> from an end-user POV, probably not
<nosrednaekim> maybe i'm missing it somewhere, but how do you configure where to save my mailbox in kmail?
<nosrednaekim> I want it in /home/me/Mail
<[ifroog] > Hirvinen_, when i download a 4.3 gb dvd from http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/kubuntu/feisty/release/kubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso i get..
<[ifroog] > Length: 322,842,624 (308M) [application/x-iso9660-image] 
<[ifroog] > with wget..
<[ifroog] > ???
<vlad88> 4,617,809,920 (4.3G) [application/x-iso9660-image] 
<vlad88> maybe your wget is outdated
<[ifroog] > oh.. 1.10.2-2ubuntu1 here
<vlad88> vlad@auroserver1:~$ wget --version
<vlad88> GNU Wget 1.10.2
<vlad88> I think it's the same...
<[ifroog] > huh :( why so here ?
<vlad88> :\ have you tried several times?
<[ifroog] > yeah
<vlad88> why don't you do it with a download manager?
<vlad88> maybe you will need "resume" support
<[ifroog] > any other wget command like alternative ?
<[ifroog] > yes, i added the -c
<Darkrift411> anyone know how to set it so that clicking a link in firefox selects the whole link? i read a page a while ago that said there was a cmd to do that
<vlad88> [ifroog]  -> maybe that size is the remaing?, why don't just let it download to see what happen?
<vlad88> Darkrift411 -> a Text link?
<Darkrift411> in firefox, in the address bar, when you click it, it doesnt auto select the whole url like it does on windows (yes, another win feature i miss)
<Darkrift411> so you dont have to click at the end and drag to select the url
<[ifroog] > vprints, well, its when i start downloading..
<canen> Darkrift411: double clicking does that
<[ifroog] > alright.. i will download and see what happens..
<vlad88> Darkrift411 -> FF 2.0.0.4 here, and yes, dbl click does that here...
<Darkrift411> i have to triple click
<Darkrift411> i have to click it once to select it
<Darkrift411> and then double click
<Darkrift411> and if my timing is wrong, i have to start over
<canen> Darkrift411: Ctrl+L should also automatically select the entire contents of the address bar
<Darkrift411> i was just hoping someone could point me to the article i read that told how to fix that
<Darkrift411> it was a setting in some config file
<Darkrift411> so that one click in the address bar selected the whole url
<corey> Help: I have a logitech bluetooth mouse, and i'm trying to get it working right with kubuntu.  I can get it working temporarily, but after a period of in-activity or a restart, i have to manually re-add the mouse with the hidd command.  I have tried adding the address of the mouse to rfcomm.conf, but that doesn't do anything.  Is there an easier way?
<Darkrift411> !windows mobile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows mobile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkrift411> !pocketpc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pocketpc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkrift411> heh
<sonoftheclayr> Darkrift411: type about:config into the address bar and then browser.urlbar.clickSelectsAll and change the value of it to true by double clicking on it
<Darkrift411> ahhhhhhh
<Darkrift411> that sounds liek it :)
<Darkrift411> see, i knew asking was a good idea :)
<sonoftheclayr> Darkrift411: i'm not sure if it works or not, you might have to restart firefox
<Darkrift411> wow
<Darkrift411> thats it
<Darkrift411> and it works immediately
<Darkrift411> w000t
<Darkrift411> ive almost got kubuntu perfect
<Darkrift411> if only superkaramba worked halfway decent for me
<BluesKaj> 'evening all
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> Hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> hu hu
<BluesKaj> Vista is nice eye candy , but that's all ... is it ever convoluted and silly about it's secutity features ...like running hurdles instead of a relaxed stroll :)constantly
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> bit hard to find Star Wars movies, weird
<Tm_T> in dvd that is
<BluesKaj> heh, I just found all 6episodes compressed to fit on one dvd :)
<kkkkola> hi
<kkkkola> I need codecs
<BluesKaj> !codecs | kkkkola
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: "found" ?
<ubotu> kkkkola: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daein> hello, anyone know how to solve the issue with hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused? i'm trying to mount my external hdd by usb
<BluesKaj> on isohunt
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: hrr, no thanks, I rather buy somewhere, like play.com seems to offer decent price
<shadowhywind> hay all i keep geting these messages in my dmesg usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hald-addon-usb- rqt 192 rq 9 len 8 ret -110 any ideas?
<BluesKaj> amazon Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: apparently play.com doesn't take shipping costs
<Tm_T> but this is OT
<Tm_T> daein: hum, does forums/wiki have any info?
<daein> Tm_T: i'm looking.........
<Tm_T> daein: tell me if you find any ;)
<daein> Tm_T: maybe this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413175 though i'm not quite sure how..
<dale> Does anyone know any good "deskelts/docker" apps?
<dale> does anyone know any os mac like dockers?
<Darkrift411> wow
<Darkrift411> i just happened to open a superkaramba theme file and saw how easy it is to edit those things :)(
<Darkrift411> easier then some config files ive ran into :)
<hajhouse> i'd like my kubuntu-running laptop to warn me when it's running out of battery power. the kde power manager doesn't do that, it gives onlyu options to suspend, shutdown, or hibernate when the battery drops below a certain level (but that's not what I want ).
<jaro> can anybody tell me how to mount dvd with a special filesystem ?
<jaro> it wont auto-mount
<hajhouse> jaro: try mounting it from a terminal, with sudo mount -t <filesystem type>
<jaro> what would the fs-type be ??
<Darkrift411> how do i find out the name of my wifi (i know its not wifix) i think its eth1 or something
<hajhouse> jaro: it'sss mount -t <type> <device name> <mount directory>
<draik> Anyone here use Remedy?
<draik> What is a good HTML editor that is similar to m$ frontpage?
<jaro> invalid mountoption :(
<jaro> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0/
<jaro> correct ?
<hajhouse> jaro: looks ok
<Darkrift411> something is trying to read sensor=program program="cat /proc/net/wireless | grep wlan0 | awk '{print $3}'" interval=1000  as my wireless, but my wireless is either eth0 or eth1, any idea what i could change to fix that?
<hajhouse> jaro: are you sure that the disk has an iso9660 filesystem?
<jaro> hm no
<jaro> maybe its got another one
<draik> !html editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about html editor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<jaro> i cant remember the fs.. someone helped me before..
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: your internet is eth0?
<draik> !botsnack
<Darkrift411> my wifi
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: what card are you using?
<Darkrift411> built in nvidia
<Darkrift411> broadcom
<Darkrift411> if that helps
<hajhouse> jaro: something that might work: copy the whole disk (raw) to a file on your drive then use file to identify it
<tro_Olz> hi
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: nvidia makes network cards?
<Darkrift411> they brand cards they buy from others *(broadcom in this case)
<dale> Does anyone know any docking apps?
<tro_Olz> i do chown -R user /media/mymedia and still show the damn permission as root
<jaro> uff
<jaro> its a dvd
<tro_Olz> how on earth i am suposed to change the permission for SUER>?
<tro_Olz> thanks
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: okay, so what driver are you using for your card?
<Darkrift411> heh
<Darkrift411> long story
<Darkrift411> but i dont know
<jaro> Ahh
<jaro> UDF worked
<anon32> tro_Olz, mount -o uid=blah,gid=blah
<Darkrift411> the ones that i finally got working after 3 days of messing with it
<jaro> :)
<jaro> thx
<hajhouse> jaro: cool
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: whats the driver called
<Darkrift411> i used some tutorial on the ubuntu forums to get it working
<daein> i still don't get it. anyone know what to do when 'hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000' shows up when trying to mount a usb external hdd?
<Darkrift411> how do i check again?
<coreymon77> lspci
<tro_Olz> anon32: no, that's not what I meant. I want the partitoin permanently mounted
<anon32> tro_Olz, in fstab then, for the options parameter, have uid=blah,gid=blah
<anon32> unless of course, the filesystem you're mounting supports permissions in the first place
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: tell me what it says next to ethernet controller when you type lspci into a terminal window
<Darkrift411> 3:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<Darkrift411> missed a 0 at the beginning
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: okay, so, what is it that you want to do>
<Darkrift411> 00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<Darkrift411> that line  i pasted
<Darkrift411> i need to change it to see my wifi card
<Darkrift411> sensor=program program="cat /proc/net/wireless | grep wlan0 | awk '{print $3}'" interval=1000
<Darkrift411> /proc/net/wireless is empty
<tro_Olz> anon32: what filesystem WON'T have user permissions? rooFS ???
<tro_Olz> LMAO
<tro_Olz> *rootFS
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: is wireless working?
<anon32> tro_Olz, FAT
<Darkrift411> yes
<Darkrift411> thats what im using
<Darkrift411> but its not called wlan0
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: so whats the matter?
<Darkrift411> its called eth1 or eth0
<anon32> but don't use uid and gid if your partition *does* support permissions
<Darkrift411> im not trying to get wireless working
<Darkrift411> im trying tomake that line i pasted look for my wifi
<tro_Olz> anon32: why on earth would I use FAT for my media entertenmaint on a linux box? I am using XFS
<anon32> then why can't you set your permissions? I wasn't reading, sorry
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: can you give me the link to the tutorial you used?
<tro_Olz> anon32: it worked, I only needed to reload the page
<Darkrift411> i prob couldnt find it anymore
<Darkrift411> but i dont think that will help
<anon32> ah, sorry
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: okay, whats the matter with it calling the interface as eth0, do you need it to say wlan0 for some particular reason?
<Darkrift411> cat /proc/net/wireless | grep wlan0 | awk '{print $3}' <---- i need to change that to look for my wifi, the /proc/net/wireless is empty... where else would it be?
<Darkrift411> cat /proc/net/wireless | grep eth1 | awk '{print $3}' <---- that always returns 61 (the number should change since my internet usage is changing)
<coreymon77> i dont really understand your problem
<Darkrift411> i can tell
<rathel> How do I disable the scroll wheel on my mouse?
<Darkrift411> ok, little explanation
<coreymon77> does kubuntu detect your wireless card?
<Darkrift411> it does, but doesnt work without lots of work
<Darkrift411> anyways
<Darkrift411> wifi is working great
<Darkrift411> i installed superkaramba
<Darkrift411> its got a graph for wifi usage
<Darkrift411> that line i pasted is where its looking for my wifi usage
<Darkrift411> its wrong
<Darkrift411> graph is showing nothing
<Darkrift411> so im trying to edit it to point to the proper spot
<Darkrift411> thats all
<coreymon77> oh
<Darkrift411> lol
<Darkrift411> text x=70 y=350 sensor=program program="cat /proc/net/wireless | grep wlan0 | awk '{print $3}'" interval=1000
<Darkrift411> that is the whole line
<Darkrift411> the /proc/net/wireless part im 95% sure is incorrect
<Darkrift411> i just want help figureing out what else i could try in place of it
<Darkrift411> i also know the wlan0 part is prob wrong too
<coreymon77> thats no big deal, the name of the interface does not matter, you can change it to use eth1 instead
<Darkrift411> so how do i find out what the name of my wifi is
<Darkrift411> im 99% sure its eth?
<Darkrift411> but not sure if its 0 1 2 etc
<coreymon77> easy
<coreymon77> type iwconfig
<Darkrift411> eth1 always returns 61, so im sure thats wrong
<coreymon77> and pastebin the results for me
<Darkrift411> ok, its eth1
<Darkrift411> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"SMC54"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311"
<Darkrift411> i can tell by my essid
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> so its eth1
* Darkrift411 kisses coreymon77  and hopes its a girl!
<Darkrift411> works :)
<anon32> lol
<anon32> but I thought there were no girls on teh interwebs?
<Tm_T> don't even start that
<Darkrift411> heh
<anon32> ah come on...
<coreymon77> its not
<coreymon77> awkward time
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> so
<DisabledDuck> how can i gain root access outside of terminal?
<anon32> "gksu"
<anon32> or "kdesu"
<os2mac> anyone have any luck getting Wispy to work with Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> os2mac: maybe someone
<Tm_T> os2mac: but this is not best place for doing polls
<os2mac> well I am looking for help... does that make it better?
<fungos> hi
<Sayers> Hello. Is there any multi-track studio recorders I can use on linux?
<DisabledDuck> i'm trying to run nvidia control panel as root
<anon32> "kdesu <command>"
<Tm_T> os2mac: no, you should mention what is the problem or we cannot help ;)
<fungos> how can I run again the keyboard configurator from install? I just messed my config and I cant get it back by kde settings
<anon32> fungos, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<anon32> or manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coreymon77> im not exactly sure how superkaramba works, so i dont know where it normally gets that information from, because that file is empty for metoo
<DisabledDuck> thx
<os2mac> Tm_T:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26830/
<tro_Olz> opera
<rathel> How do I disable the scroll wheel on my mouse?
<coreymon77> so, im not too sure what to do, sorry, however, atleast i helped you find out that you are using eth1
<tro_Olz> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<DisabledDuck> how do i enable dual monitors?
<Tm_T> os2mac: well that error is quite clear
<intelikey> could i trubble one of you fine folks to test this on a 2.6+ kernel for me.  it works on 2.4 but i have no 2.6 handy to test it on.    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37611
<intelikey> particularly the -m function
<intelikey> and or -a
<os2mac> Tm_T: so how do I correct it?
<tro_Olz> DisabledDuck: in XORG using Xinerama
<tro_Olz> how do I install opera?
<intelikey> i wrote that in bash but converted it to posix compliant and i'm not sure all the functions will work on 2.6 kernels...
<Tm_T> os2mac: ok, it mentions that "are you root?" so maybe you should have root privileges, in *Ubuntu that is done with sudo (:
<NickPresta> intelikey, the script works just fine. All functions (m and a certainly). I hope you don't mind I may use it :P
<Tm_T> os2mac: but, alas, you used it, hum
<fungos> is there a place where kde stores keyboard config in user home?
<intelikey> NickPresta it's free.   and thank you for testing that.
<Tm_T> os2mac: humtidum, what this "wispy" is anyway?
<NickPresta> intelikey, it should work fine as long as you're using /bin/sh and not the "extra-features" of BASH
<os2mac> www.metageek.com
<intelikey> NickPresta i think that bash will work tooo
<Tm_T> hmh
<intelikey> NickPresta you can change the #!/bin/sh to  #!/bin/bash  and see
<fungos> i cant get cedilla to work.. only  !  where can I set to use deadkeys?
<NickPresta> intelikey, it may, although I would still stick with /bin/sh as you're assured posix compliance whereas you're not with bash
<Tm_T> os2mac: hum?
<coreymon77> tro_Olz: i believe that you can download a ubuntu deb file from the opera website
<anon32> though not for feisty
<os2mac> it's a usb based spectrum analyzer for the 2.4ghz range
<Tm_T> I see
<intelikey> NickPresta yes that was the reason i rewrote it to begin with.
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> os2mac: how about using gksudo or kdesu instead of sudo?
<Tm_T> if it's GUI app
<os2mac> lemme check
<NickPresta> os2mac, the Wi-Spy analyzer is compatible with Windows, Mac OSX and Linux, according to the website.
<Tm_T> ...where did I put my glasses...
<NickPresta> os2mac, the website also says it requires "libusb" to work on Linux
<coreymon77> tro_Olz: there is also an apt repository for it
<NickPresta> os2mac, you should check out: http://www.kismetwireless.net/wispy.shtml
<os2mac> NickPresta: I have... it's not much help
<os2mac> NickPresta: I do have libusb installed it's part of the install package.
<NickPresta> os2mac, have you read the documentation? What part are you having trouble with, specifically?
<tro_Olz> coreymon77: where is it at?
<coreymon77> tro_Olz: what, the repo?
<os2mac> NickPresta: getting it to run...
<coreymon77> tro_Olz: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<os2mac> it worked fine at the compile and make ... just won't run.
<coreymon77> add that to your sources.list
<NickPresta> os2mac, if you can't get any help in here (it doesn't look like it at this time of day/night), you may want to try the forums on the website I linked earlier. The forum looks pretty active and they should be able to help you.
<tro_Olz> how stupid is this!! when I click Download on the Opera website it opens with KATE!!
<tro_Olz> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tro_Olz> !repositories howto
<tro_Olz> where my repositories at?
<tro_Olz> the file?
<tro_Olz> sorry I am kinda n00b on this
<NickPresta> tro_Olz, /etc/apt/sources.list
<coreymon77> tro_Olz: you can only edit the file as root though
<Loiseau2nuit> hi there
<coreymon77> tro_Olz: type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<coreymon77> tro_Olz: into a terminal window
<tro_Olz> got it
<Subsonic> evening guys
<NickPresta> Evening, Subsonic
<tro_Olz> coreymon77: sudo vim
<coreymon77> then add deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main at the bottom
<nosrednaekim> hello
<coreymon77> and then sudo apt-get update
<tro_Olz> how about FrostWire
<tro_Olz> is that on a repository as well?
<NickPresta> tro_Olz, Frostwire's official website has a deb for you.
<coreymon77> no, thats just the command to update apt from the repositories
<coreymon77> oh
<_Codeman_> I can't seem to log into anything and the wallet thing never showed up, can anyone tell me how to bring it up?
<Misterfixit> if you d/l and install Frostwire, watch out for the "can't find java" message
* Misterfixit is back.
<fungos> when I try to run khotkeys I get: ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed.   how to get that working?
<tro_Olz> NickPresta: I do'nt care!! I wan't a convenient repository
<Misterfixit> there is a glitch in the Frostwire.sh which point it towards a non-existent directory when it looks for java.  the easy fix is to do what i did and change the frostwire.sh script to reflect the direfctory where your java is located
<NickPresta> !attitude | tro_Olz
<ubotu> tro_Olz: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<anon32> tro_Olz, so set up your own, geez
<tro_Olz> why this method ---> Installing FrostWire using the AnyOS .zip file
<tro_Olz> which one is better
<BluesKaj> Misterfixit, amule works well ...frostwire doesn't on my setup
<tro_Olz> anon32: do I look like a c0d3r h@x0r??
<anon32> tro_Olz, depends which one works for you... and you don't need to be l33t to make a repository
<tro_Olz> anon32: I wish I knew how to code
<tro_Olz> I'd be doing mad stuff
<anon32> just lump a bunch of files together and put it on a server
<NickPresta> Misterfixit, I prefer this: export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit; export HOSTNAME=localhost; /usr/bin/frostwire in a shell script
<anon32> tro_Olz, anyway, the zip is probably better if you don't actually want to *install* FrostWire
<Misterfixit> amule and frostwire are different animals; in any event, frostwire work fine IF the frostwire.sh script is changed to reflect your java location
<Misterfixit> anyway, both are easy to figure out if you tinker with the start up scripts a bit
<tro_Olz> anon32: ahhh... ANYos works like apple O$$$ X ?
<Misterfixit> gtg, cul
<BluesKaj> Misterfixit, yeah i prefer the 4feet-on-the-ground animal :)
* Misterfixit is away: Gone away for now.
<tro_Olz> no I'll install it if I don't have another way I don't care
<NickPresta> tro_Olz, I have already told you that the deb provided by Frostwire.com is what you want to install if you're looking to use Frostwire as P2P client.
<tro_Olz> NickPresta: thakns
<tro_Olz> WTF is wrong with Konquror downloads the .deb with KATE
<nosrednaekim> tro_Olz: you have to set file associations
<tro_Olz> nosrednaekim: where how
<NickPresta> tro_Olz, right click on "Start your download now" and click on "Save Link As", then save the file as "frostwire.deb". Then proceed to open up a Konsole and type: "sudo dpkg -i frostwire.deb". You're all done.
<jaro> does anyone know how Cedega runs properly with Ubuntu ?
<tro_Olz> NickPresta: that worked
<tro_Olz> how do I recover from a botched Wine installation?
<tro_Olz> tells me something about modules
<NickPresta> tro_Olz, you can try uninstall WINE and reinstalling it. Purging all associated files
<tro_Olz> NickPresta: how?
<NickPresta> Use Adept to purge the installation and then reinstall it.
<tro_Olz> how
<NickPresta> tro_Olz, you're going to have to do a little research on your own here. We cannot spoon feed you everything. Open up Adept and search for the WINE package. Then, right click on it and reinstall it.
<tro_Olz> how
<NickPresta> tro_Olz, I'm sorry. I cannot help you anymore.
<tro_Olz> oh I got it
<tro_Olz> just messing with u ;-)
<tro_Olz> how do I burn an BIN/CUE file?
<NickPresta> !google | tro_Olz
<ubotu> tro_Olz: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<tro_Olz> I've got a usb and dmesg registers it yet I doesn't appear nowhere
<tro_Olz> what's wrong?
<BluesKaj> err tro_Olz ....translates to troll ...so i think you can find out for yourself
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, I figured as much but I thought I would give him the benefit of the doubt...
<BluesKaj> NickPresta, yer very tolerant ,but sometimes these jerks come just to " jerk us around " :)
<brian__> hello
<KDEfanboy> anyone know if wine uses a configurable amount of ram seen by the windows program, or if that's run from system memory or what
<stunatra> adept  is a lousy package manager
<coreymon77> i agree
<NickPresta> KDEfanboy, in my experiences with WINE, it (appears to) use up (almost) all available RAM. It caches a great deal but will appear to use almost all your RAM.
<coreymon77> i jsut use apt command line
<draik> What is a good HTML editor?
<stunatra> I have yet to see one decent package manager out of Linux
<ardchoille> stunatra: adept is not a package manager.. it's just a gui front-end for APT.
<nosrednaekim> draik: nvu
<coreymon77> true
<tro_Olz> stunatra: portage is THE package manager
<draik> nosrednaekim: Got your email.
<anon32> draik, vim
<coreymon77> apt is the package manager
<nosrednaekim> draik: and yours
<KDEfanboy> NickPresta: ya i thought there used to be a wine.cfg or something but i dont see it any more.. i just want to make sure an app i run is seeing a lot of ram availabe cause it's running sloly
<coreymon77> and i think apt is amazing
<stunatra> whatever it is, or whatever you want to call it, sucks
<tro_Olz> stunatra: actually there's a new one in hawt development: Paludis
<NickPresta> draik, Aptana is pretty decent. Kate, VIm, Emacs, etc are all standard editors and are good if you know how to use them.
<KDEfanboy> adept is decent if your computer is fast
<nosrednaekim> draik: quanta+ is also nice
<coreymon77> i just use the command line
<ardchoille> same
<KDEfanboy> for getting basic info, installing and such
<tro_Olz> stunatra: besides, if you don't see any decent pakage manager, make your own
<stunatra> lol
<KDEfanboy> just out of curiosity why makes adept unlikable
<coreymon77> although, im wondering, next to some of the packages in adept there is the kubuntu logo, whats that for?
<ardchoille> KDEfanboy: Maybe because it isn't laid out like synaptic?
<KDEfanboy> oh the layout ok
<ardchoille> adept is just a gui anyway
<draik> CLI all the way, baby!!!
<anon32> dear god, my memory usage is way too high... sounds like FF memory leak
<anon32> yep, 128M
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: it means its officially supported, i,e its from the "main" repository
<tro_Olz> which is better Digikam or F-Spot?
<keisangi> hi there, how do i stop program startup notificatio (icon bouncing)
<draik> Why is it that if I want to uninstall bittorrent, it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop and everything else it came with?
<anon32> tro_Olz, digikam
<anon32> period.
<draik> keisangi: Shoot the icon
<keisangi> draik, that's the feeling ;)
<nosrednaekim> if you guys haven't noticed yet... tro_Olz, is a troll
<anon32> draik, everything that came with it? hardly. But removing BT triggers removal of ubuntu-desktop because it's part of Ubuntu. Note that ubuntu-desktop doesn't actually do anything. It just makes upgrades easier.
<nosrednaekim> keisangi: its in kcontrol,"program feedback"
<anon32> nosrednaekim, oh, sorry :-\
<ardchoille> draik: It won't remove everything else, ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package (empty) it just pulls in all the deps and ndeeded files for the ubuntu desktop. You can safely uninstall ubuntu-desktop.
<nosrednaekim> anon32:  its ok.
<tro_Olz> anon32: last time I checked KDE digikam needed mad extra plugins, do I need anything extra in Kubuntu for it's full functionality?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: that may be, but he doesnt seem to be trolling, and as long as he/she isnt doing anything annoying, who cares
<draik> anon32: ardchoille: It wants to remove EVERYTHING from the ubuntu-desktop install
<tro_Olz> nosrednaekim: if you guys haven't noticed yet... nosrednaekim , is a troll
<keisangi> nosrednaekim, i don't seem to have a "kontrol" i have "system setting"
<anon32> draik, really? pastebin. For me, it just wants to nuke gnome-btdownload and ubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> draik: So it lists hundreds of files? or just ubuntu-desktop?
<pawitp> There is a "kcontrol" note the "c"
<draik> ardchoille: It lists a bunch of files
<draik> ardchoille: anon32: Nevermind. I see what I was reading wrong.
<ardchoille> draik: Can you pastebin that please?
<ardchoille> draik: ok
<draik> All of those files are no longer required.
<nosrednaekim> keisangi: alt+f2->kcontrol->appearance and theme->launch feedback
<ardchoille> Yeah, that keeps your system clean
<anon32> draik, hehe, yeah, because Ubuntu-desktop is what holds em together
<keisangi> draik, ooh i see now, kControl
<keisangi> nice :)
<draik> I will pastebin anyway in about 15 minutes when my torrent is done in kTorrent
<pyrotix> is there anyway to silence a konqueror window?
<coreymon77> what do you mean by silence?
<draik> anon32: So it doesn't matter if I remove ubuntu-desktop?
<pyrotix> like if I want to control the volume on a flash thing and turn it down
<keisangi> thanks ppl
<pyrotix> and only have amarok play
<anon32> no, but you need it to upgrade between Ubuntu versions
<ardchoille> draik: No. You may want to reinstall it later if you do a dist-upgrade
<draik> ardchoille: I'm on 6.10
<draik> I am in no rush to dist-upgrade. I don't want to lose anything that I have right now.
<keisangi> is there's way to make dolphin the default file manager ?
<ardchoille> draik: Latest is 7.04
<pyrotix> because I have music clash when playing flash games, coreymon77
<draik> ardchoille: I know. Feisty Fawn
<ardchoille> draik: Yeah, I don't do dist-upgrades.. fresh installs all the way.
<pyrotix> is there anyway to silence a konqueror window?
<draik> ardchoille: Same here, but I don't want to lose my apps and settings
<ardchoille> draik: Then backup $HOME to cd/dvd
<coreymon77> draik: or jsut dont format /home during install
<nosrednaekim> keisangi: yes, right click on a folder in konqueror(or dolphin), say "open with other" select dolphin and tell it to remember that setting
<draik> $HOME is bigger than DL DVD
<coreymon77> draik: ive done installs without formatting my /home
<ardchoille> draik: It is? Well, IMHO, you're doing something wrong.
<keisangi> nosrednaekim, great, i try
<draik> ardchoille: Too much work, pictures, wedding planning, etc
<coreymon77> draik: /home is usually kept on a seperate partition, so just dont format that partition during install
<ardchoille> draik: Time to buy a second hd and make it /storage or /data or something ;)
<ardchoille> draik: My $HOME is 29.4Mb
<keisangi> nosrednaekim, it works thanks a lot :)
<anon32> my $HOME is 35GB...
<nosrednaekim> keisangi: NP
<draik> ardchoille: My HDD is 500 GB. $HOME is 150.4GB
<nosrednaekim> my home is 35 gigs as well
<ardchoille> draik: Ok, but I hope you have a backup scheme because hd's don't last forever.
<anon32> my $HOME would be larger if I could afford a new HDD :-\
<draik> ardchoille: I know. This is my 2nd HDD
<ardchoille> anon32: I buy 40Gb hd's  they're about 50 dollars here
<ardchoille> Never needed more than 40Gb per drive
<anon32> :-\
<anon32> I'm looking at a WD Caviar SE 500GB
<anon32> $120 or so
<anon32> and fast/reliable to boot :-P
<ardchoille> I could go my whole life and never fill that up
<nosrednaekim> the only really good WD are the raptors
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<anon32> na, Caviars are good too
<draik> anon32: I have 2 250GB hdd for backup, plus an 80GB for pictures and music. Mostly pictures
<anon32> Raptors aren't useful for junk drives
<chi0__> hello all
<_dac> hey chio
<_dac> chiO, what's your ?
<tro_Olz> !common tasks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about common tasks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chi0__> I don't have a prob just saying hi
<_dac> ok
<tro_Olz> where's that link for Desktop common tasks?
<keisangi> dolphin is great
<draik> tro_Olz: Online... here... http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<draik> Woohoo... torrent only needs 1m
<tro_Olz> draik: you are mean
<nzk> Will changing my kernel to i686 or something help with my speed problems?
<Jucato> draik: that's not so nice
<draik> Jucato: Hey there
<pyCube2> hmm.. where doesn one find kde styles and windeco's that dont look like crap?
<anon32> nzk, what version of Ubuntu? for 6.06, yes.
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: he's a troll
<draik> Jucato: he's a troll
<Jucato> pyCube2: http://www.kde-look.org
<draik> haha, nosrednaekim beat me
<pyCube2> no, i mean ones that dont look like crap
<nosrednaekim> pyCube2: make one then..
<Jucato> pyCube2: http://www.kde-look.org <--- pick one that doesn't look like crap
<pyCube2> i see screen shots of kde that look vey nice, so i know they exist.
<draik> torrent done!
<nosrednaekim> pyCube2: I use crystal with trasnparency
<nosrednaekim> when i'm not using beryl
<pyCube2> i am not trying to be a dick.. i just thought maybe there was a place that had better standards than kde-look
<nosrednaekim> and I make my panels transparent
<nosrednaekim> pyCube2: no... thats as good as it gets
<draik> What is the command for the dist-upgrade. I am going to do it on my laptop.
<ardchoille> pyCube2: I collect themes/styles. Can you give me a screenshot of what your idea of a decent style looks like?
<Jucato> draik: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nosrednaekim> bye all! have fun..
<Jucato> pyCube2: people's taste differ. what may be crap to you won't be crap for others.
<draik> Jucato: Thank you. Just making sure I don't need any special switches
<ardchoille> draik: Have you edited your sources.list and done apt-get update already?
<pyCube2> jeez.. duh
<draik> ardchoille: Yes.
<ardchoille> ok
<tro_Olz> this guide is exclusively for GNOME --> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/ . Is there one for Kubuntu that uses KDE programs?
<tro_Olz> thanks
<pyCube2> ardchoille: i dunnno.. anything that isnt a big shiney bubble, or super extra glossy, or massive in size of widgets
<ardchoille> pyCube2: hold on..
<Jucato> tro_Olz: yes. the one installed on your system. K Menu -> Help -> Kubuntu Desktop Guide
<pyCube2> i like plastic windeco, for example.. but its so goddamn big
<draik> Dist-upgrade is done. Restart X?
<nosrednaekim> pyCube2: you can CHANGE all that...
<nosrednaekim> its called "appearances and themes" in system settigns
<ardchoille> pyCube2: Something like this: http://tinyurl.com/2p63kz   ?
<pyCube2> heh..
<pyCube2> nosrednaekim: stop being silly
<ardchoille> pyCube2: That style can be configured to make the gradients falt
<nosrednaekim> pyCube2: not trying to be a jerk or anything... but KDE is about as configurable as it gets.
<nzk> anon32, 7.04
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: he meant the windeco. not the style
<nosrednaekim> draik: I'd restart totally
<pyCube2> nosrednaekim: there is no control for adjusting the window title /button size in plastic
<nzk> I'm just annoyed its so slow, on new hardware
<draik> nosrednaekim: Done
<ardchoille> pyCube2: You might do:  sudo apt-get install kdeartwork
<anon32> nzk, no point, all the kernels are the same
<pyCube2> so, while kde might be super configgy, not in this case
<nzk> There must be something else causing the problem
<Jucato> pyCube2: actually there is...
<ardchoille> and see if there's anyting in there you like
<nosrednaekim> pyCube2: then use crystal.
<pyCube2> ardchoille: thanks
<Jucato> pyCube2: Border size: tiny, normal, very large, etc
<pyCube2> yeah
<ardchoille> pyCube2: That package include phase
<pyCube2> try it
* Jucato is using Crystal though
<pyCube2> it adjusts the...um, border
<pyCube2> not the title bar
* nosrednaekim is using beryl
<nosrednaekim> pyCube2: I'll betcha a million bucks you can change the title bar as well
* draik is using beryl too
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: you just lost a million bucks
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: heh... try to track my IP
<Jucato> I won't bother :)
<pyCube2> 'kde can wipe my ass and cook me breakfast!'
<pyCube2> i know thats the dream
<pyCube2> but there is also reality
<pyCube2> kde is great
<Jucato> pyCube2: Crystal is about one of the most configurable windeco I've seen. you can make il look shiny or plain. you might want to take a look at deKorator too
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: heh.... its called "switch to crystal" there ya go.. got out my debt
<tro_Olz> I had this question, are there program to synch the cellphone with Kubuntu? And is it possible to use a bluetooth headset to chat online?
<nosrednaekim> tro_Olz: indeed it is, to both
<Jucato> !info kmobiletools
<ubotu> kmobiletools: KDE application for controlling your mobile phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 128 kB, installed size 484 kB
<ardchoille> pyCube2: Jucato has a good point.. with dekorator you can design your own images and use them, I loved it.
<pyCube2> Jucato: i'm playing with crystal atm.. i've messed around a bit with dekorator... seems to be written by 12 yr olds... imo, its a lrge piece of over complex turd
<Jucato> it is :)
<tro_Olz> nosrednaekim: excellent
<pyCube2> "dekorator...making kde today look like enlightenment of yesterday"
<draik> I did "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and everything is the same after the reboot
<tro_Olz> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<draik> Feisty is downloading at 700MB/s on torrent. WOOHOO
<draik> Whoopsie
<draik> 700kB/s
<draik> 700MB/s would be INSANE
<anon32> hah
<anon32> (omg, my dl finished in 1 SECOND)
* nosrednaekim is stuck on dial-up
<nosrednaekim> 700k/b would be sweet
<draik> anon32: How the hell did I just download the entire internet in under 1 hour?
<BluesKaj> bummer , nosrednaekim
* draik shares some of his bandwidth with nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> quite impossible
<anon32> hey guys, if we pooled our bandwidth, we could DDoS Google!
<draik> anon32: ..........? Why?
<anon32> for the fun of it? :-P
* nosrednaekim thinks thats a bad idea while I still have a gmail account
<draik> Question: What now? I did dist-upgrade and everything is still Edgy
<draik> nosrednaekim: same here
<anon32> bah, it's a joke, 300 people couldn't possibly touch google :-)
<BluesKaj> the best constant rate i've seen here is about 540kbs ...that was a dcc from a friend who lives about 300miles away
<ardchoille> draik: Did you reboot?
<draik> ardchoille: Yes
<anon32> you have a friend with 540K upload???
<nzk> anon32, do you know of any ways to make things faster?
* anon32 fetches the rifle
<anon32> nzk, what kind of things?
<nzk> 540K is nothing
<anon32> get more ram is one
<nzk> I have I think 5mb up
<ardchoille> draik: Open a term and type: lsb_release -a
<draik> anon32: I'm somewhat of 1MB upload
<anon32> nzk, 5mbit or 5mbyte? the latter is really impressive
<nzk> lowercase
<draik> ardchoille: Edgy
<nzk> megabit
<anon32> heh
<ardchoille> draik: Can you !pastebin your sources.list?
<draik> anon32: my connection is 6MB
<anon32> I hate you... mine is 1.5Mb
<BluesKaj> yeah he's in the Toronto city hall building ..they have some ridiculously fast fiberoptical network there
<nzk> 30/5 at my home
<anon32> lol, he's dling warez from the city hall building?
<draik> haha
<anon32> speaking of that... hey guys, I need a SERIAL FOR UBUNTU
<anon32> or even a CRACK
<draik> ardchoille: in the process...
<nzk> Hah
<nzk> a crack for free stuff
<draik> anon32: WTH?
<nzk> anon32, everything
<draik> HAHA
<BluesKaj> just some dvds of a get together
<nzk> my computer is slow as hell
<nzk> its low-end now, but was high-end 2 years ago
<anon32> hmm, I've downloaded 12GB and uploaded 17GB this month... the ISP must not be liking that
<malik__> which 3d desktop is better or easy to install and manage......beryl or compiz?
<nzk> Ubuntu was fast on it, but now its very very slow
<nzk> anon32, thats... a third of what i do on a regular day
<anon32> malik__, compiz. Beryl is dead.
<anon32> nzk, yeah, but in America, all the ISPs are slow
<nzk> Guess where I am?
<ardchoille> When are compiz and beryl merging back?
<nzk> NY
<anon32> ...
<anon32> ardchoille, -1 months from now
<ardchoille> Oh, hehe
<draik> ardchoille: http://pastebin.ca/585157
<anon32> anyway, night y`all
<nzk> aww
<draik> Kubuntu 7.04 will be done in under 5 min
<tro_Olz> nzk: "aww"??? Are you gurl?
<nzk> NGOI
<keisangi> i was a long time gnome user.. since redhat 6.2.. i think i've finaly gave up on gnome.. kde just perform better..
<nzk> "Aww" because he left and I still need help
<ardchoille> draik: You wanna know why you're still on Edgy? Because your sources.list is still Edgy. You told me you changed it.
<tro_Olz> draik: yeah 5 min, to REALLY finish and set up everything a couple of hours
<tro_Olz> nzk: I thought only gals used awww
<draik> ardchoille: No, I said I ran apt-get update. I did
<draik> tro_Olz: You must be running something with 1MB RAM for a couple of hours for setup
<malik__> can compiz be installed on kubuntu without installin gnome related software?
<nzk> tro_Olz, NGOI.
<ardchoille> < ardchoille> draik: Have you edited your sources.list and done apt-get update already?
<ardchoille> !! draik!! ardchoille: Yes.
<draik> malik__: Yes. I used compiz before beryl. No Ubuntu/GNOME
<draik> ardchoille: :( Sorry
<tro_Olz> draik: I am talking about finding out ALL the codecs for proper mp3 playback, burning, flash and all that stuff
<draik> tro_Olz: I got them. No need. JFGI
<tro_Olz> JFGI??
<draik> 1m30s left for Feisty Fawn
<draik> tro_Olz: http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<tro_Olz> ah
<ardchoille> draik: Please don't paste that url here. I have an 8 year old in the channel who doesn't appreciate the language.
<draik> ardchoille: Sorry.
<shane2peru> partitioning?  How can I reformat an external hdd?
<ardchoille> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nzk> ardchoille, how does an 8 year old understand how to use a computer, while not being distracted by all the lights, and at the same time being in an irc chan?
<pyCube2> why would a parent create pretendo stress by making their children fear words?
<draik> ardchoille: BTW, great job on teaching your kid Linux. (I'm not being sarcastic)
<shane2peru> ubotu: ok, I tried QTparted, and it didn't work right
<ardchoille> draik , nzk She has been using Linux for a year (I won't allow any other OS in my home) and she does very well with kubuntu.
<shane2peru> I tried QTparted, and it now that partition doesn't exist at all.
<draik> ardchoille: No edubuntu?
<tro_Olz> ok  I finish installing everything. I am bored now.
<ardchoille> draik: She didn't like that one much
<shane2peru> how can I keep KDE from auto mounting?
<draik> I've been using Kubuntu since the initial release in 6.06 (June 1, 2006)
<draik> Haven't used winxp since then
<Multimaniac> hi, does anyone know a location to get qt 4.3 packages for kubuntu? I didn't find any yet :)
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to re-format an usb hdd?
<BluesKaj> just tried a day with vista ...lovely eye candy, clunky OS , with silly security interupts everytime one tries to do anything... ughly to use IMO
<shane2peru> Hello???  Is there anyone here?
<Tm_T> shane2peru: no, we are all gone
<ardchoille> shane2peru: We're asleep
<shane2peru> hey there are people here!  Great!
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: I can feel your pain
<shane2peru> Does anyone know how to use QTparted?
<ardchoille> shane2peru: I use qtparted to format partitions, it works great
<BluesKaj> reformatting that partition tomorrow Tm_T
<ardchoille> shane2peru: I do
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: heh, remember sadistic laugh when you do that
<BluesKaj> yup :)
<shane2peru> ardchoile:  Great, I tried to reformat a partition from ntfs to ext3 and now it doesn't work at all.
<tro_Olz> why  is amarok not building my collection??
<shane2peru> I remember using QTparted a long time ago, but wasn't impressed then either.  What am I doing wrong?
<ardchoille> shane2peru: Open qtparted and click on the device you want to format
<tro_Olz> it says I  can  check the STATUS BAR yet is not running
<shane2peru> ok, did that
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: on a sidenote, hate when sun doesn't really fall, it's already heated my other room
<ardchoille> shane2peru: What do you see in the right window?
<BluesKaj> well folks it's late here in the great white north
<draik> !source-o-matic
<shane2peru> yep, I don't have any choices.
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ardchoille> shane2peru: You clicked on a device in the left pane and there's absolutely nothing inthe right pane?
<BluesKaj> wow ... Tm_T oh yeah its summer solstice ...forgotten that you guys are near 60N there
<shane2peru> ardchoile, oh, sorry, misread, I see my usb hdd, /dev/sdb and all the options are greyed out.
<ardchoille> shane2peru: Did you run qt with sudo privs?
<ardchoille> kdesu qtparted
<BluesKaj> GParted rocks!
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: yeah, looks like sun is below horizon 3 or 4 hours, but it's not low enough, bright
<shane2peru> well, clicked on it in the menu, and I think it asked me for my password.
<shane2peru> ardchoile, do I need to restart it?
<ardchoille> shane2peru: Ok, well it should have some options available for you
<ardchoille> shane2peru: restart it
<shane2peru> ok
<BluesKaj> right Tm_T ...we are not nearly as far N here ...I'm at 46N and 81W
<Tm_T> hum
<BluesKaj> dark now ...23:00
<Tm_T> ha, around that it was red sky
<shane2peru> ardchoile, I restarted it with kdesu, and clicked on the hdd, and oh, I see the erase option
<ardchoille> shane2peru: You need to "commit" any changes for them to take effect. I think you didn't commit your last changes, which is why everything was greyed out.
<BluesKaj> well, sacktime for me ... nite all , take care :)
<ardchoille> nn BluesKaj
<Tm_T> sleep well
<shane2peru> well, I did commit, but when I tried to mount it, it claimed it was still ntfs.
<shane2peru> ok, let me give it a try again.
<shane2peru> ok, I formated it as ext3, is there any trick to closing out?
<shane2peru> I hit the commit button.
<ardchoille> are the options all greyed out?
<draik> What is the down side of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" over a fresh install?
<shane2peru> no, I can format or delete.
<shane2peru> or config?
<ardchoille> shane2peru: Then I think you're done
<ardchoille> shane2peru: You formatted it already?
<shane2peru> ok, now to mount it, can I mount it with the sudo umount /dev/sdb5 /media/new
<ardchoille> draik: I have never had a dist-upgrade go well, others have.
<shane2peru> or soemthing like that.
<shane2peru> ardchoile, yeah, that is what I'm saying, it isn't/ doesn't seem to be taking affect.
<ardchoille> shane2peru: umount unmounts, mount mounts
<ardchoille> If you just formatted it, it shouldn't be mounted
<shane2peru> right, I mean I cna mount it now.
<Lunar_Lamp> How can I use "restricted manager" in kubuntu?
<ardchoille> draik: And if you set things up right, a fresh install should only require you to be in front of the computer for a total of about 10 minutes.
<netdaemon> ardchoille: 20 on a lappy, due to slower I/O
<draik> Can someone take a look at this and tell me why I can't get the downloads as I should... http://pastebin.ca/585180
<shane2peru> ok, I think i just messed something up, in the command line I put 'sudo mount /dev/' and then hit return by accident
<shane2peru> now 'sudo fdisk -l' returns nothing!
<ardchoille> draik: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/06/04/1410223
<hitmanWilly> draik, try pinging the server address
<ardchoille> draik: Looks like some of your sources url's are bad
<hitmanWilly> draik, yeah, the repo address is bad, gives me the same return
<hitmanWilly> draik, as in a 404
<ardchoille> Thee is no pool-edgy
<draik> hitmanWilly: ardchoille: Would you happen to know the correct URLs?
<hitmanWilly> draik, try sourceomatic
<hitmanWilly> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ardchoille> draik: No, I know there's a pool dir but no edgy dir in it
<draik> Hmmm
<icecruncher> how can I change the home folder for a user?
<ardchoille> draik: Looks to me like they took all edgy stuff down
<ardchoille> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-stable/dists/
<draik> ardchoille: :(
<ardchoille> draik: Try what hitmanWilly said
<draik> I am looking at the sources and trying to figure out what I need to add.
<draik> I have some duplicates and my eyes are getting crossed
<malik__> is itbetter to installa the compiz from their website or from ubuntu repos? and also if i installa it from repos wud it be more easy and few clicks installation or i have to fiddle around alot still?
<tro_Olz> ugly fonts
<tro_Olz> they look weird
<tro_Olz> like unsharped
<tro_Olz> blurry I'd say
<tro_Olz> what's wrong?
<ardchoille> malik__: My opinion: always better to stick with the repos if at all possible.
<Tm_T> tro_Olz: check your font settings, I think you have bit too agressive antialiasing
<Tm_T> or something
<ardchoille> malik__: This way upgrade/uninstalls/reinstalls are much easier.
<malik__> ardchoille: oki, sec question ... i just select it from repos and thats it ...? .... hoefully shudnt be any probs after that?
<ardchoille> malik__: Never used it, but I've never seen a prob with using the repos.
<ardchoille> malik__: You haven't used any 3rd party scripts like automatix have you?
* underdog5004 boos at automatix
<ardchoille> Indeed
<malik__> ardchoille: noops i use apt(default one) in kubuntu 7.04
<ardchoille> malik__: Good job.
<shane2peru> ardchoile, Thanks got it, I had to reboot to get it to mount, then I had to change its group and owner because it was root, not mine.
<ardchoille> shane2peru: Glad to hear it :)
<shane2peru> ardchoile, Does it always belong to root when it is made with qtparted?
<shane2peru> or is there a way to change that other than command line?
<ardchoille> shane2peru: Yes, and that is the way it should be. You can always put a new partition into fstab to have it automount at boot.
<shane2peru> ardchoile, even for usb drives?
<ardchoille> shane2peru: Well, you can chown the mount point and that'll help.
<shane2peru> they seem to change, from being /dev/sdb to /dev/sdc
<shane2peru> yeah, that is what I did ardchoile, then the mount point disappeared when I umounted it, and then I had to create a mount point to remount it.
<ardchoille> Where are you mounting it?
<shane2peru> mounted it by 'sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/new'
<DaSkreech> Yo all
<shane2peru> when I booted up, it was mounted as a usb disk at /media/disk with an icon, not a folder
<ardchoille> shane2peru: /media/new should remain even after umount
<DaSkreech> Anyone have some NTFS knowhow ?
<shane2peru> ok, thanks ardchoile.
<shane2peru> DaSkreech, I know a little about ntfs
<DaSkreech> shane2peru: Neat. Want to jump into a privchan ?
<shane2peru> don't know much about chat.
<DaSkreech> shane2peru: or OT
<DaSkreech> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> shane2peru: join that chan
<shane2peru> ok, how?
<ardchoille> DaSkreech shane2peru  or /join #DaSkreech   or  #shane2peru  ?
<DaSkreech> shane2peru: type /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<DaSkreech> shane2peru: or click the work #kubuntu-offtopic
<DaSkreech> Word
<DaSkreech> not work :)
<shane2peru> ok
<shane2peru> did that.
<malik__> i just installed compiz from repos but i cant find where it is installed to start it..........can any1 tell me plz?
<Dr_willis> !compwiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compwiz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<nzk> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<Dr_willis> heh.
<Dr_willis> i always spell that wrong
<intelikey> penguinees ?
<Mike> hi! would anybody know whats the counterpart of windows device manager in kubuntu?
<intelikey> device manager ?
<intelikey> if it's not part of  kcontrol   idk
<ubunturos> Mike: kcontrol?
<ubunturos> Mike: or KinfoCenter
<Mike>   thank you
<Mike> :)
<intelikey> or     lshw
<Mike> i'm checking
<Mike> actually,  i have a leadtek tv tuner/capture card that i used in xp.  would  that work here in my kubuntu?
<Mike> do i still need to   load any drivers? i went to k info center under pci, but i dont se e  a ny indication  that i need to loadd  any drivers for  it... Can anybody help?
<Mike> do i still need to  load any drivers? i went to k info center under pci, but i dont see  any indication  that i need to load  any drivers for  it... Can anybody help?
<Dr_willis> Its possible it has no linux support at all.
<Dr_willis> I would say google for that card and linux and see what support it has.
<hitmanWilly> Mike, tv tuner support is still pretty iffy
* hitmanWilly was pulling his hair out trying to set one up not too long ago
<Dr_willis> the #mythtv-users channel may be able to tell ya some info quickly. :)
<Dr_willis> the Various MythTV hardware guide/info pages are proberly also worth checking
<Mike> Thanks a lot guys! I'll try ur suggestions!
<nzk> Why are font sizes in apps so gigantic?
<intelikey> why are font sizes in all of xorg so tiny you can't read them ?
<Dr_willis> is everything 'gigantic'  also?
<nzk> No...
* Dr_willis notes that his wife likes to set her Res to 600x800 
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> drives me crazy
<hitmanWilly> lol
<mindslant> I have a creative labs webcam I'm trying to set up.  I downloaded Camorama in adept and it works as a camera, how do I make it work recording video?
<mindslant> please
<intelikey> Dr_willis i have to use that or lower to read most things,     or set font size to 24 or higher
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, small monitor?
<intelikey> yeah  real small.   only 17"
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, i can see that then...
<Dr_willis> 17" small. :) heh heh
<intelikey> :)
* Dr_willis thinks back to the old days...
<Dr_willis> and his Timex SInclare on a B/W TV.
<Dr_willis> Oh wait that was yesterday
<Dr_willis> B/W Tv' are a bit hard to find these days.
<intelikey> i had a 12" ibm vga monitor
<intelikey> err yestergo
<hitmanWilly> i don't think you can even buy b/w tv's anymore...
<Dr_willis> I got a bunch of old junk. :)
<hitmanWilly> at least not new
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  i saw a 'portable' radio/tv/weather/storm thing.. that had a 5" b/w tv.
<intelikey> prolly can't even buy tall screen tv's now.
<Dr_willis> it was $20 :)
<DisabledDuck> ok, i have dual monitors set up, but when i set my wallpaper, it sets it over both monitors, is there any way to fix that?
<Dr_willis> DisabledDuck,  i thought kde let me do different one on each desktop
<Dr_willis> DisabledDuck,  what video card? Ya using Twinview?
<DisabledDuck> Dr_willis: nvidia, and yes
<mindslant> Or is there a help page I might try for webcams and Kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> DisabledDuck,  i cant check. only got one monitor. But i thought kde let me do that.
<Dr_willis> mindslant,  check the ubuntu/kubuntu forums/wikis perhaps
<hitmanWilly> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mindslant> thanks
<intelikey> what's regex for endline ?
<intelikey> $   ?
<Dr_willis> $ i thought
<intelikey> i did too.   but it's not matching for me.
<Dr_willis> ^$ = any line. :) start/end
<Tm_T> intelikey: kregexpeditor might help, though I don't know how to use it
<Dr_willis> there may be some other instance/issue you are stumbling on.
<Dr_willis> !find regexp
<ubotu> Found: libregexp-java, libxml-regexp-perl, kregexpeditor, libgnu-regexp-java, libregexp-common-perl (and 4 others)
<intelikey> Tm_T i'd have to install kde and xorg for that
<Tm_T> uff
<Dr_willis> Oh the Humanity of it all. :)
<intelikey> Tm_T rolls eye says 'uff' shakes head and goes back to...
<Dr_willis> endline is $
<Dr_willis> thats an intereesting little program
<Tm_T> intelikey: dark cave?
<Dr_willis> what ya trying to match?
<intelikey> :$
<intelikey> @ Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> a : then the end of line?
<intelikey> yeah
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: intelikey add dot, so :.$
<Tm_T> hum
<Dr_willis> :$ is what it says.
<Dr_willis> Yea. i was just thinking that.
<Dr_willis> theres that 'at least one' or "one or more" thing that often gets me with these patterns
<_Codeman_> how do I add programs to the kde menu?
<FabioBR> Hello, im trying to install anjuta (im using kubuntu 7.04), but it's trying to install gnome libs. There is some way to install anjuta without install gnome libs?
<Jucato> FabioBR: given that Anjuta is a GNOME app? I don't think so
<roberto> hello
<roberto> hola
<roberto> hay alguien aki?
<FabioBR> Jucato: Can you recomend another ide for c++ development???
<roberto> no
<nzk> Gedit
<nzk> Kate
<roberto> yeah
<roberto> iam need admo
<roberto> i need medic
<intelikey> well :.$   is matching in 'sperts'  it will hit about 165 or so and just stop  then i can drop down a line and it will hit that many more...
<Hobbsee> FabioBR: no
<Hobbsee> FabioBR: kdevelop3 is good
<roberto> i need cover ops
<FabioBR> ok... ill try kdevelop!!! thanks all!
<roberto> no problem,
<intelikey> that one hit 8 the next one 50     with over 65k lines this will take a while....
<winston> how can i get rid of the terminal panel on the bottom of konqueror?
<Dr_willis> Terminal Panel?
<Dr_willis> in the file manager - the F8 KEY i think hides/shows the terminal window.
<winston> yes i have a terminal with $ prompt on the bottom of my konqueror
<intelikey> ok what's the EOF char ?
<winston> Dr_willis: that did it thanks
<intelikey> maybe if ill remove them it will work....
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  Hmm.. I dont seem to recall that one.
<aiolia> i want beryl
<aiolia> NOW
<aiolia> ubuntu 7.4 is bad?
<aiolia> kubuntu
<nzk> It doesn't exist
<nzk> No such thing
<aiolia> crazy
<Dr_willis> I find Feisty Fawn to be very useable.
<aiolia> and 7.10
<aiolia> ???
<Jucato> 7.04
<nzk> Yeah
<Jucato> not 7.4
<aiolia> sorry
<aiolia> i ve sound problem
<aiolia> like dont exist
<aiolia> normal???
<aiolia> 95%
<aiolia> i ll come back
<Jucato> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> Jucato  how much differance in 007.04  and 7.4  when you are talking YYYY.MM ?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  what regrexp are you using?
<intelikey> Dr_willis :.$    and deleting that.
<Dr_willis> The dot is a very powerful regex metacharacter. It allows you to be lazy. Put in a dot, and everything will match just fine when you test the regex on valid data. The problem is that the regex will also match in cases where it should not match.
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  from a tutorial i am reading. :)
<Dr_willis> the . aparently does NOT match a 'newline' as a caracter
<Dr_willis> http://www.regular-expressions.info/dot.html
<Dr_willis> except in some cases. :)
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Yo!
<intelikey> yeah i doted it  but it is matching something in the file that makes it think it hit the end of file   i can drop down one line and go again,  it will hit as few as 3 and as many as 200 then just stop    says "no more matches"  if i run it again from that point it says not found  but if i drop down one line it goes again....
<DaSkreech> df -h
<intelikey> @ Dr_willis  ^
<Dr_willis> use :\n$   perhaps?
<semistud2354> can someon pleas help me...everytime i try to go into adept i get an error "the apt database could not be opened"
<Dr_willis> Im just reading and getting a headache. lol.. :)
<Dr_willis> I cant seem to figure how to get that KDE regexp tool to 'show the lines that got matched'
<semistud2354> it tells me to sudo apt-get setup and apt upgrade
<Dr_willis> it has a text entry area. but just cant seem to figure out what use it is.
<semistud2354> nothing works
<intelikey> i think i regex \n matches literal n   ?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  not from what i just read.
<semistud2354> has anyone had any experience with this problem
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  but i am getting tired.. could be the site is using the syntax in a confusing way
<intelikey> Dr_willis yeah.     well \n doesn't match anything for me
<semistud2354> can someon pleas help me...everytime i try to go into adept i get an error "the apt database could not be opened"
<intelikey> or :\n doesnt
<roho> when i upgraded to a newer version of kde, it wanted to remove egroupware.  if it's not supported anymore, is phpgroupware?
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | semistud2354
<ubotu> semistud2354: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<aiolia> i m in adept updater
<aiolia> but answere me this
<aiolia> now work
<DaSkreech> aiolia: eh?
<semistud2354> it dodnt work
<semistud2354> it didnt work
<semistud2354> it doesnt crash....
<semistud2354> it just sais i cant get in
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: what does it say when you can't get in ?
<semistud2354> "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem."
<semistud2354> thats word for word
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: have you tried those ?
<semistud2354> yup
<semistud2354> nothing
<semistud2354> rebooting
<semistud2354> nothing
<semistud2354> dpkg configure -a
<semistud2354> nothing
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: what are you trying to do?
<semistud2354> lol get in adept
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: to stare at it's pretty face? :)
<semistud2354> i click....it asks for root i get in it loads some stuff...then that message pops up
<semistud2354> i want to install/uninstall stuff
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: what stuff
<semistud2354> i dunno...just stuff
<intelikey> semistud2354   sudo echo boo
<semistud2354> i cant get in
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<intelikey> does it say boo ?
<semistud2354> lol
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: he's not joking btw
<intelikey> nothing funny about that.   does it work or not
<semistud2354> yes
<semistud2354> whats that have to do with anything
<intelikey> ok what re;ease are you running
<aiolia> where i can download kubuntu 7.10?
<semistud2354> well....im trying gutsy
<semistud2354> 32
<semistud2354> bit
<intelikey> adept is broken in gutsy
<semistud2354> you knew this...or you just assuming
<intelikey> maybe in a few days ....
<semistud2354> ??
<intelikey> ask Jucato
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: it's broken in gutsy and for guty help you should be in #ubuntu+1
<aiolia> is 7.10 only gnome?
* DaSkreech instantly hears the sound of Jucato ducking
<semistud2354> no kubuntu
<DaSkreech> aiolia: no
<intelikey> aiolia 7.10  is alpha
<aiolia> so?
<aiolia> unstable?
<intelikey> so expect many issues
<Dr_willis> Its in testing.. so there are issues. :)
<Dr_willis> 'issues' such a nice term
<Dr_willis> !find regexp
<ubotu> Found: libregexp-java, libxml-regexp-perl, kregexpeditor, libgnu-regexp-java, libregexp-common-perl (and 4 others)
<intelikey> heh yeah it is...
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  i got a headache now from searching those docs. :)
<semistud2354> i had feisty 64 but i coulnt get anything to work
<DaSkreech> aiolia: for right not hair tearing unstable
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  did you really need 64bit at all?
<DaSkreech> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<semistud2354> i was planning to run a 64 bit windows
<semistud2354> virtual machine
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  hmm.. last i looked vmware could do that from a 32bit install.
<aiolia> i think if somebody sell vista i can use unstable 7.10 linux
<intelikey> i'm off home key
<Dr_willis> not that i ever tried it.
<semistud2354> vmware
<semistud2354> is that the same as virtual box
<Dr_willis> Same sort of tool.. not the SAME program
<semistud2354> o dammit....
<semistud2354> i installed gutsy expecting not to have to upgrade in october
<semistud2354> it was a good idea at the time
<semistud2354> lol
<Dr_willis> there will always be upgrades...
<semistud2354> man...i fucked up my feisty 32....
<semistud2354> i had beryl, and everything
<semistud2354> it ran perfectly
* intelikey </blinks>
<semistud2354> is there anyway to install feisty iso...with out a cd
<intelikey> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> not very easially. from what i recall hearing.
<semistud2354> damn were the heck am i going to find a cd-r in mexico
<DaSkreech> Hopefully a store
<semistud2354> come to mexico n see
<semistud2354> lol
<semistud2354> vacation btw
<semistud2354> anyway im going to go cry like a little girl because i erased my perfect os
<semistud2354> thanx for all your help guys
<aiolia> i ve no sound
<intelikey> 7.10 ?
<aiolia> 04
<Dr_willis> ^.\+:.*$
<Dr_willis> Hmm...
<Dr_willis> !info  txt2regex
<ubotu> txt2regex: A Regular Expression "wizard", all written with bash2 builtins. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-3 (feisty), package size 35 kB, installed size 260 kB
<intelikey> wouldn't  ^.*$ be the same thing
<Dr_willis>  txt2regex  is sort of nifty intelikey  - But i cant seem to get it to do wha ti want.
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis> Just checking out the tools in the packages. :)
<aiolia> like
<aiolia> google is ur friend
<intelikey> yeah     sed is as handy as the pocket on a shirt
<Dr_willis> start of line, followed by any # of characters, then a :
<Dr_willis> THEN i get confused in the program. :)
<intelikey> oh
<intelikey>  ^.*:.*$
<intelikey> any line containing :
<aiolia> i think i can download 7.1 and later ask someting
<intelikey> ! 7.1   7.10  it's year.month
<intelikey> year dot month
<aiolia> je but u undesrstand
<intelikey> thus 7.4 and 7.04 would be the same  but  7.1 and 7.10 are not the same.
<aiolia> 7.04 ok but not the other
<intelikey> year dot month
<aiolia> in mat u wrong man
<DaSkreech> aiolia: why do you want Gutsy?
<aiolia> i dont really know
<aiolia> is the last
<ardchoille> aiolia: Unless you're planning to test or hunt bugs, using alpha software is just asking for trouble.
<ardchoille> 7.04 is the latest stable release.
<aiolia> i dont hope
<aiolia> ye and 6.10 is more sure
<Dr_willis> 0_o
<DaSkreech> !feisty
<ubotu> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<DaSkreech> aiolia: ^^^ feisty is the latest
<ardchoille> I wonder if Gutsy will have kde 4.0
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  im betting the deadlines will be close...
<intelikey> well i used a macro and got all the way through the file.... now if i didn't break it some place i'm good to go.
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: NO and yes :)
<Linux_Galore> the info Ive seen for the Gutsy release is kde 4.0 wont be standard but it will be offered as a post install option
<Viking667> hi all. I've got a konq/thunderbird issue I'm trying to resolve. In Thunderbird, clicking on a http:// link inside an email brings up konq instead of firefox. I can't find anything related in Thunderbird's <About:config> in the preferences, and ...
<Viking667> I've set the default web browser to be firefox in the <System Preferences>--> Default Applications
<Viking667> so, what else could I look at, as I'm currently stuck.
<DaSkreech> Viking667: not sure it's not a KDE app so it wouldn't care about the default apps
<Viking667> Yeah, that was my thought too, but how is it deciding to call konq instead of firefox (which is on the system)
<intelikey> alternatives   or   prefered applications
<intelikey> ls -l /usr/bin/x-wwwbroswer    or what ever it's called
<intelikey> ls -l /usr/bin/x*browser     :)
<Viking667> I'm a bit dubious about how it's deciding... I'll look that up
<Viking667> thank you. I think you've just hit on it.
<Jucato> Viking667: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Jucato> Viking667: but in the case of Firefox and Thunderbird, they're also capable of choosing their own default browser/apps to call
* Jucato beds
<DaSkreech> night Jucato
<nzk> I am beginning to like KDE
<gangien`> KDE ftw
<Jucato> it's actually afternoon... but I took a pain killer and want to sleep it off :)
<nzk> Where are you that its afternoon
<nzk> its 1:32am EST
<Viking667> yeah. Done.
<Jucato> 1:32pm. halfway around the globe :)
* Jucato really goes now
<Viking667> 17:34 here...
<Viking667> all the way round the globe... (i.e. the date line)
<intelikey> Jucato gooday
<Viking667> Jucato: heh. That was my problem - thunderbird was choosing for itself to call the x-www-browser binary
<romudog> How do i auto-mount a drive on boot?
<Viking667> ... which was pointed to konq, of course.
<intelikey> romudog put it in fstab
<Viking667> romudog: is it in the /etc/fstab?
<yknott> romudog: check man fstab
<intelikey> man fstab
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> seeing that yall got that i'll go back to sanatizing shell scripts
<romudog> intelikey:How do i put it in fstab?
<Jucato> !fstab | romudog
<ubotu> romudog: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<yknott> !fstab > romudog
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: go to bed...
<yknott> Jucato: and sleep when you get there
<romudog> sorry, I'm tired..the device is /dev/sdb1 i want it mounted to /media/sdb1 but any chance i can have it a drive instead of an folder icon? Can someone help me mount it or shall i end up doing that later?
<Viking667> doesn't media show up as a device on the desktop if you turn that on?
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: NO and yes?
<romudog> Viking667: Nope
<Viking667> hm. Funny. I seem to remember turning that on, and a drive icon for / turning up. I could be wrong about the icon - hang on, I'll just check
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: Pick one, lol
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: No it's assuredly not going to be in Feisty
<DaSkreech> Gutsy
<DaSkreech> Duh
<Viking667> done.
<DaSkreech> But if you want it .... we can talk :)
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: Wel, I don't install anything unless it's in the repos.
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: Ok here is the deal
<DaSkreech> Gutsy ships before KDE4
<DaSkreech> so you will have the normal repos you can upgrade from like KDE 3.5.x
<radotsiahaan> PLS
<radotsiahaan> I WANNA ASK
<radotsiahaan> ABIUT SAMBA SERVER
<ardchoille> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Viking667> err, stop shouting
<radotsiahaan> about samba server
<DaSkreech> but we are also thinking of having a remastered sneak-peek edition ISo of Gutsy with KDE 4 after KDE4 ships
<DaSkreech> Unsupported of course
<DaSkreech> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: That would be awesome
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: Wouldn't it?
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: So very definately no
<radotsiahaan> how to build samba server that can connect windows with ubuntu
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
* Viking667 blinks. Incidentally, I saw that kde 3.5.7 packages were available. were those the ones showing up in my "Updates", or do I have to download/install those separately?
<DaSkreech> Gutsy does not ship with KDE4 and doesn't have a support package
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: But man will you have some KDE4 goodness :)
<Viking667> s/were/are/
<DaSkreech> Viking667: read the topic
<DaSkreech> !kde
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: Well, I may wait until Happy Hippo then
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Viking667> hm. I read the web page...
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: humpy hamburgler?
<ardchoille> hahaha
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: Probably wont have KDe4 either
<DaSkreech> !samba | radotsiahaan
<ubotu> radotsiahaan: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: I don't think anyone will have a KDE4 by default supported ISO for any distro till KDE 4.1
<Viking667> ii  kdebase   3.5.6-0ubuntu20.1 <==== those were from 24 hours ago.
<DaSkreech> Viking667: well then you'd know you have to add a new repo :)
<Viking667> ah. Right.
* DaSkreech goes back to his PS3 news
<Viking667> I did rather wonder about that, though I haven't actually tinkered much with kubuntu, as this is my wife's machine.
<Viking667> .. and it really IS a brand-new (for us, anyhow) install.
<DaSkreech> Viking667: welcome to Kubuntu :)
<radotsiahaan> tnaks for the light ubotu
<DaSkreech> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
* dthacker hugs ubotu
* DaSkreech kicks the stupid bot
<DaSkreech> !botslap is Meesa sorry master. Messo try harder?
<dominican> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<dominican> ??
<radotsiahaan> sorry if i ask again
<dthacker> sshhhh, it heard you.....
<DaSkreech> dominican: Man now it's going to call up it's friend T-2200 :(
<radotsiahaan> i is there different way..setting samba server between ubuntu ang kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Good thing that it runs on windows :)
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: woah. Wait. what?
<Admiral_Chicago> !uuid
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: You want samba in between two linux boxes?
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37615
<radotsiahaan> no...
<radotsiahaan> sorry my english is bad
<radotsiahaan> i`m still newbie in linux
<romudog> omfg
<maestro> me too
<romudog> me blew blo blue blue blah
<romudog> hehe me made funneh
<maestro> hjeje
<DaSkreech> romudog: quiet
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: What are you trying to do?
<romudog> I have horrible english
<intelikey> romudog blo and blah don't fit in that string.
<maestro> romudog where you from
<romudog> Tunisia
<DaSkreech> romudog: welcome
<romudog> ty
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: That's fine :-) I just want to know what you are doing
<maestro> heeeeeee dont know :P
<radotsiahaan> linux is so confusing
<maestro> hahaha
<intelikey> yes maestro he doesn't
<maestro> yeah radot a litlle bit
<radotsiahaan> there is so much alphabet
<radotsiahaan> like dos
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: all computers are confusing at first :0
<radotsiahaan> or promagging
<radotsiahaan> what ever
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: what are you trying to do?
<maestro> you are talking about the console?? or stuff like that...if it yeah at the start is a confusing
<radotsiahaan> is there any quick setting make gui
<intelikey> (:   linux makes dos run hide in the cornor
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: take it from someone who had a 15 minute course on how to open a lptop and find the power button for his mom
<radotsiahaan> to configure samba sever
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: you are sharing between two linux machines?
<radotsiahaan> no..
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: ok what machines are you sharing between?
<maestro> radot there are many SAMBA manuals on internet, you can pick up one?
<radotsiahaan> i have intalled kubuntu 6.06
<radotsiahaan> now
<radotsiahaan> i chat with it
<radotsiahaan> and i want my other computer with windows os
<radotsiahaan> can connect internet
<maestro> ummm
<maestro> you want to share the internet from kubuntu to windows
<radotsiahaan> yess..
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: you want to share internet or files?
<Viking667> thanks, all. Bye.
<radotsiahaan> i have 2 computers
<DaSkreech> right
<radotsiahaan> 1 kunbuntu
<maestro> !!!! i was tryinng to do that but is a hell
<radotsiahaan> 1 windows
<DaSkreech> one windows one kubuntu
<DaSkreech> great :)
<radotsiahaan> yess..
<radotsiahaan> i have read that
<radotsiahaan> linux must be server
<radotsiahaan> and it must be installed samba
<maestro> i ve heard that with iptables you can do that
<radotsiahaan> and i dont know how to installed it
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: to serve what? internet?
<radotsiahaan> it make confused
<radotsiahaan> yaaa..
<DaSkreech> then that's not true you don't need samba
<maestro> yesss
<radotsiahaan> soo... what i need
<DaSkreech> !gateway
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gateway - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* DaSkreech kicks the bot
<radotsiahaan> ???
<maestro> cause is for sharing with windows no?
<DaSkreech> maestro: for sharing files.
<intelikey> oooops. -root: file: command not found
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan doesn't want to share files he wants to share the internet
<intelikey> what provides file ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: samba
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> the executable     '/bin/file'
<maestro> waht are yo try to execute
* DaSkreech binds intelikey and throws him in the corner
<radotsiahaan> ok i will try ur advice
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: You need to make one of the computers a gateway
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: how is your network setup now?
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: if one has internet the other doesn't ?
<maestro> they have to make ping with want
<maestro> one
<radotsiahaan> thre is 3 computers
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: ok :)
<radotsiahaan> one computer is windows xp
<DaSkreech> right
<radotsiahaan> connect to internet directly
<DaSkreech> ok
* intelikey runs  sudo mount -o rw /dev/nvram / ;sync      on DaSkreech's box     
<radotsiahaan> and second computer is linux ubuntu
* DaSkreech is glad that he got a mail saying that intelikey tried to run sudo when he has no rights to do so
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: ok good
<intelikey> :)
<radotsiahaan> i connect to the internet with computer one
<DaSkreech> right
<radotsiahaan> and the third is windows xp 2
<DaSkreech> cool
<radotsiahaan> i want connect to internet but correspond with komputer that have linux kubuntu os
<intelikey> basename `grep -Rwe "/bin/file" /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list | cut -d':' -f1` 2>/dev/null    <<<< what's that say ?
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: ok. are the three boxes connected to each other?
<radotsiahaan> i dont know how to connect third computer to internet via second computer
<radotsiahaan> yeess
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: ok how do they get an IP address ?
<radotsiahaan> imanually
<radotsiahaan> my internet use adsl modem
<radotsiahaan> installed in forst computer
<radotsiahaan> first computer
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: ok
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: I'm guessing this is a USB DSL modem?
<radotsiahaan> yess
<DaSkreech> Of course :)
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: well the computer that you choose to let the others go online should have a manual IP and the others should use that IP as the gateway
<radotsiahaan> should we take a dns
<radotsiahaan> in my experience
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: it can be the DNS or you can use the Modem for that
<radotsiahaan> gateway = dns
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: correct
<DaSkreech> thats the smart way to do it
<radotsiahaan> so..what for of samba server
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: You don't need samba server
<pawitp> I shouldn't have missed the Windows Marketplace :(
<radotsiahaan> we dont need it for sharing internet right
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: samba allows windows to browse the files on linux
<DaSkreech> it has nothing to do with the internet
<radotsiahaan> ooo...
<DaSkreech> right you don't need it at all to share the internet
<radotsiahaan> like neighborhood
<radotsiahaan> in windows
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: right it will make Linux turn up in Network neighbourhood
<radotsiahaan> i have read the article
<DaSkreech> actually if you don't want to pull up any wires you can make the Windows machine the gateway
<radotsiahaan> but i dont still get it
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: Which article
<radotsiahaan> so much code
<radotsiahaan> many article
<radotsiahaan> u can see in www.ilmukomputer.com
<radotsiahaan> there many article correspanding with linux
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaa125
<radotsiahaan> is there easy way to setting samba like windowsd do
<radotsiahaan> just click..and clik..and clik
<DaSkreech> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu6.10_firewall_gateway
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: that is copy and paste
<Daisuke_Ido> !my
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> that is depressing
<Daisuke_Ido> no malaysian ubuntu channel
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: You don't need to look at samba though.  You need to be looking at setting up a gateway
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: and you can use windows for that if you like
<DaSkreech> that way you don't have to move the modem (or more likely move the computers)
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: want to start one?
<radotsiahaan> ummm...one more question
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: sure
<radotsiahaan> ow to install adsl modem to linux kubuntu?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido they all had to start somewhere,  you can start that one....
<radotsiahaan> i have plan to make linux to be a server
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: that would require 2 things.  1) that i care, and 2) that i speak the language :D
<radotsiahaan> fully server
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: as far I know it might work just by plugging it in unless it requires special routing software
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: what will it serve?
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: well if you don't care it's not depressing then is it?
<intelikey> somebody tell me what  >>>> basename `grep -Rwe "/bin/file" /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list | cut -d':' -f1` 2>/dev/null
<radotsiahaan> my adsl modem dont have routine programs
<intelikey> says ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm just taking the typical stand.  "oh, this is terrible, someone should do something!  ...not me, though."
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido just run the command and leave my attatude alone....
<intelikey> :)
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: I think it should  just work. But I'm not a USB expert nor do I know the make of our modem
<Daisuke_Ido> i run no command until i know what it does :P
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: if you do a search on google for linux <modem model number>
<DaSkreech> It should help
<DaSkreech> intelikey: not a thing
<jussi01> intelikey: what does that command do?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: not a thing it's missing an operand
<radotsiahaan> if i face problem about linux
<radotsiahaan> i will ask u
<radotsiahaan> thanks again
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: please come and ask here
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: we will be glad to help if we are awake
<intelikey> DaSkreech missing what ?
<intelikey> is file not in /bin/  ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I don't care ;-) I dumped your 2> and basename says it wants another operand
<DaSkreech> intelikey: indeed it is not
<intelikey> see i don't 'file' i'm looking for what provides it.   i thought it was in /bin/
<intelikey> which file
<intelikey>  basename `grep -Rwe "`which file`" /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list | cut -d':' -f1` 2>/dev/null
<DaSkreech> file.list
<intelikey> file is it's own package    O.o
<intelikey> thanks..
<ashu18> DaSkreech:hey gimme the password plz
<DaSkreech> ashu18: Hi :) Not me this time
<DaSkreech> ashu18: I wasn't the last person on your machine
<ashu18> DaSkreech:so?
<ashu18> no one knew our password
<radotsiahaan> dont work
<DaSkreech> so I didn't change your password
<Daisuke_Ido> what's going on now?
<ashu18> oh..ok then.............
<ashu18> see you then...
<ashu18> bye
<DaSkreech> ashu18: sent you a message
<ashu18> yep i ll try that
<ashu18> bye gotta go...loads of work 2 do
<Daisuke_Ido> to
<Daisuke_Ido> it's one extra character
<Daisuke_Ido> is it THAT hard to type
<Daisuke_Ido> </grouchy>
<DaSkreech> intelikey: any reason that won't work on your machine?
<intelikey> DaSkreech which what ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: the command what does it come back with on our machine
<intelikey> nada
<radotsiahaan> excume can isak to u again daskreech
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: briefly
<intelikey> DaSkreech it only reads the information files that dpkg has saved telling it where all the files in each installed package are.  and seeing that i didn't have it installed....
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: what do you need?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: so why didn't you just install it?
<DaSkreech> or hit up packages.ubuntu.com
<radotsiahaan> i have 2 lan card installed in my limux
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: ok
<radotsiahaan> but it dtected one
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: sudo ifconfig -a
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: if they are both on it will show you both
<radotsiahaan> oo..thank you
<intelikey> DaSkreech had to find out what package it was in...     and yeah i chould have check the package listing first,  i just assumed that it would be like 'cp'  you can't install cp unless you can find the package it's in....
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: it can have them both detected but one is turned off
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: you can use sudo ifup ethX to turn it on
<DaSkreech> sudo ifdown ethX to turn it off
<intelikey> cp is in  coreutils   btw
<intelikey> i have it so i can check
<DaSkreech> !info find
<ubotu> Package find does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> !info file
<ubotu> file: Determines file type using "magic" numbers. In component main, is standard. Version 4.19-1ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 120 kB
<DaSkreech> !find cp
<ubotu> Found: acpi, acpi-support, acpid, cpio, cpp (and 202 others)
<intelikey> :)
<DaSkreech> of course :)
<intelikey> !find ^cp
<ubotu> Found: cpio, cpp, cpp-3.3, cpp-3.3-doc, cpp-3.4 (and 25 others)
<radotsiahaan> it state in comsole etho, lo, sito
<intelikey> still a big list
<radotsiahaan> i dont know where land dard
<radotsiahaan> i dont know where is lan card
<intelikey> !find '^cp '
<ubotu> Package/file '^cp does not exist in feisty
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: for sudo ifconfig -a ?
<radotsiahaan> ya
<radotsiahaan> i have
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: then you are right one of the cards did not install correctly
<radotsiahaan> if threre are 2 lan card installed
<radotsiahaan> what should write in console?
<innovati> man, my X server is wonky, I upgraded kernal and now I can't get nvidia acceleration installed or startx
<innovati> I had to sudo gdm just to get into kde
<innovati> any idea on how I can reboot my system without having to hack everywhere just to get to kde?
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: I'm not sure and  I have to go :(
<DaSkreech> intelikey: want to loan some help ?
<radotsiahaan> yaa...
<intelikey> with interest DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> intelikey: rate?
<radotsiahaan> i have some question
<DaSkreech> innovati: fix X :)
<intelikey> well i'm network illiterate so no help there.
<innovati> DaSkreech: how do I do that, it doesn't recognize the nvidia driver, and so no useable screens are found
<DaSkreech> innovati: I'm guessing you need to reinatll the nvidia drivers and linux-modules
<intelikey> innovati use the nv driver
<innovati> DaSkreech: even when I manually change the driver back to the generic 'nv' it still won't work without acceleration
<DaSkreech> innovati: read up on !nvidia, join #ubuntu-effects or use nv
<innovati> nv same thing
<innovati> ubuntu-effects ?  my machine won't do beryl or any of that rubbish lol
<DaSkreech> intelikey: that's ok at least look into scooping up some more help for him or decent avenues for him to explaore
<DaSkreech> innovati: regardless they know more about accelerated drivers than the average person here does
* intelikey points at  ##linux
<innovati> haha oh the generic linux channel
<DaSkreech> intelikey: :-) they will eat him it's a first time linux user.
<intelikey> innovati that wasn't for you.
<intelikey> DaSkreech they  won't bite too hard.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: In any case throw him a few sites and see if it's a chipset error I guess
<intelikey> and he'll appriceate you more
<DaSkreech> I'm sure he has no idea why a network card wo't come up
<DaSkreech> Good night all
<intelikey> good night
<DaSkreech> radotsiahaan: if it helps you can ask in #ubuntu as well. The answer from there would be as helpful
<innovati> thanks for pointing me to ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> innovati and you could use 'vesa' driver until you get the nvidia driver working   ?
<bohem> hello
<bohem> beszel itt valaki magyarul?
<jussi01> bohem: what language is that?
<bohem> hungary
<jussi01> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<DisabledDuck> anybody know why i can't connect to #ubuntu?
<jussi01> DisabledDuck: they have some weird screening, try joining #ubuntu-ops and asking there
<intelikey> DisabledDuck not regestered ?
<intelikey> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<innovati> okay I'm in and fixed, thanks for you help in pointing me to ubuntu-effects
<QQmelo> hi all ppl
<radotsiahaan> excuse me pal
<radotsiahaan> can i join with u all
<Admiral_Chicago> radotsiahaan: eh?
<radotsiahaan> yup
<radotsiahaan> i wanna ask something
<intelikey> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<intelikey> !patiants
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patiants - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !patients
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patients - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> well bother says poo
<Daisuke_Ido> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Daisuke_Ido> think GnR
<Daisuke_Ido> worst song of the 20th century
<intelikey> oh it's the other kind     of patience
<Daisuke_Ido> (and bear in mind, that's the same century that brought us MacArthur Park
<intelikey> my bad.
<intelikey> GnR ?
<Daisuke_Ido> Guns and Roses...
<intelikey> that's like supposed to be music or something
<Daisuke_Ido> not good music, though.
<Daisuke_Ido> but that's beside the point, was just providing a mental connection that you didn't catch :)
<ubuntu> Przepraszam czy jest kto z polski
<intelikey> yeah seeing that (assuming that group has a song by that name) i've never heard it,  it was kinda hard to catch.
<intelikey> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ubuntu> dziki
<intelikey> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<intelikey> is there any concivable use to flash on a low end machine ?
<intelikey> s/to/'of,for'/
<pitypaw> Does anyone know how to add gusty's repository only for compiz?
<intelikey> someone knows better than advise that...
<radotsiahaan> hoi
<radotsiahaan> equal bride connection at window for linux
<radotsiahaan> hallo
<radotsiahaan> any one person want help me..
<icecruncher> what about
<icecruncher> ?
<radotsiahaan> networing for linux
<radotsiahaan> networking for linux
<icecruncher> radotsiahaan: please ask the question
<radotsiahaan> using window. i take bride conneting for networking
<radotsiahaan> and then i try use linux
<radotsiahaan> what egual or the same for brige connetion in linux
<icecruncher> radotsiahaan: you mean bridge?
<radotsiahaan> yup
<icecruncher> radotsiahaan: I don't understand what you want to do
<radotsiahaan> sory..bridge connetion is true
<radotsiahaan> not brige
<radotsiahaan> i mean
<radotsiahaan> i want to create a small networking but in 2 place
<radotsiahaan> not one room or one location
<icecruncher> radotsiahaan: you want a small network in two places? then bridge them?
<radotsiahaan> important.. i use one server to cover all pc
<radotsiahaan> so one location there is server primary and another location for server secondary
<radotsiahaan> two server using linux, and another pc in 2 location using windows
<radotsiahaan> so for transfer actually i still using window for all pc (inculding server primary and secondary) take bridge connetion
<radotsiahaan> now
<radotsiahaan> server(primary and secondary) using linux, how about the name in linux for about that?
<radotsiahaan> and how i do...
<icecruncher> radotsiahaan: sorry, dunno
<radotsiahaan> ye..
<radotsiahaan> yea..create a small network
<radotsiahaan> i mean small network in 2 place
<radotsiahaan> hey pals
<radotsiahaan> still there
<radotsiahaan> u know about the feature bridge connection in windows xp
<radotsiahaan> that can join 2 nic in one computer become one as welll
<radotsiahaan> become 1 nic as well
<vecina> help: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<radotsiahaan> is the feature provided in linux ubuntu
<radotsiahaan> pls answer my queswtion
<radotsiahaan> thx
<toorent> hi, its a stupid question, but how can i find out what kind of ubuntu do i have? i mean feisty, or edgy?
<wolferine> um
<wolferine> didnt you download an ISO?
<toorent> yes, i did
<wolferine> look at the ISO
<wolferine> and buy yourself a marker
<wolferine> and write it on the CD :)
<pawitp> radotsiahaan: still here
<toorent> ok:) i'll see it
<pawitp> radotsiahaan: I know what you're talking about
<pawitp> radotsiahaan: And it is available under linux
<msl> toorent: cat /etc/issue
<pawitp> radotsiahaan: but only via the commandline
<pawitp> radotsiahaan: see: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bridge/index.html
<toorent> thanks wolferine, it works:)
<wolferine> :)
<radotsiahaan> so pawitp what must i do?
<radotsiahaan> i listen
<pawitp> radotsiahaan: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bridge/index.html
<xst> In feisty .Xdefaults / .Xresources is apparently not read upon login as in edgy. I used to configure the font size of emacs in here. What should I do now?
<pawitp> radotsiahaan: I'll give you a more ubuntu specific instruction
<pawitp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<pawitp> There
<pawitp> !bridge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<radotsiahaan> ok thc pawitp
<radotsiahaan> the bridge utils can not be installed
<radotsiahaan> do u have another links
<radotsiahaan> 2 download
<[ifroog] > i am downloading a 4.3G file and it ends up with only 308M file ??
<[ifroog] > Even while downloading wget and firefox showes that its downloading a 308M file ..
<[ifroog] > why so ??
<roho> have you read the manpage for wget yet?
<fusiogen> bonjour, je voudrai savoir si winamp existe on nux:)
<Jucato> !fr | fusiogen
<ubotu> fusiogen: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fusiogen> !fr | all
<ubotu> all: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<[ifroog] > roho, sorry, i did.. but i used the -c and -t 0 options only..
<eagles0513875> !decoder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decoder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> what is the name of the flac decoder i need to download
<eagles0513875> !falc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about falc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[ifroog] > how can i download large files :(
<[ifroog] > greater than 2 gb ??
<Gumpo> When i try to install ANY _ubuntu 7.04 release, i get an error during formatting - "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of *drive* failed." Can anyone tell me how to get around this?
<eagles0513875> ?
<^V^> [ifroog] : why can't you just download them?
<Blissex> [ifroog] : use a protocol that supports files greater than 2GiB.
<eagles0513875> [ifroog] : do u have the hard drive space
<eagles0513875> Gumpo: how old is the drive ur installing on
<[ifroog] > eagles0513875, yes. i do
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> what r u trying to download
<Gumpo> i've tried to several drives. my older one is IDE and about 250 gigs, my newer one is SATA 3.0gbs, 500gb.
<[ifroog] > http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/kubuntu/feisty/release/kubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso
<[ifroog] > that ^^
<eagles0513875> interesting cuz i have sata 150 drives in my desktop with no problems
<Gumpo> Using the guided "format whole drive" option, it always fails.
<eagles0513875> could be a sata2 glitch in the kubuntu install
<eagles0513875> Gumpo: try this do u have a version of edgy hand
<eagles0513875> y
<[ifroog] > Blissex, huh, like ftp ?
<^V^> [ifroog] : have you tried different mirror?
<Gumpo> Well, as i said, it also had the same problem on an IDE drive.
<eagles0513875> try wget and then the link
<Blissex> [ifroog] : depends on the version of FTP and the server and client.
<[ifroog] > yes, i tired 5 ..
<^V^> try an ftp link
<[ifroog] > ok
<Gumpo> You mean a copy of Edgy Eft handy?
<eagles0513875> yep
<eagles0513875> Blissex: couldnt he use the wget command in the command line and have it download that way
<Gumpo> i'm sure i do, let me check.
<eagles0513875> try install that if u dont have problems installing that then u can do a fully version upgrade from edgy
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<eagles0513875> that is a really handy site
<Blissex> eagles0513875: it depends on the server too...
<[ifroog] > Blissex, cool, over ftp it worked :) how come ??
<eagles0513875> [ifroog] : y r u downloading it from a government mirror
<Blissex> [ifroog] : well, again depends on server etc. Some FTP or HTTP servers support large files, some don't.
<Blissex> [ifroog] : depends which version of the protocol one uses.
<eagles0513875> also dont forget since its a government mirror they r goign to have soem rather tight security on there too
<Gumpo> Yup, i've got 6.10 right here.
<eagles0513875> try installing that and see if u have the same problem
<Gumpo> Nope, it installs fine.
<eagles0513875> and then ill help u do a full upgrade from edgy to feisty
<eagles0513875> go ahead and put that on
<eagles0513875> then u can do a full upgrade without a reinstall using apt
<Gumpo> I was hoping their was an easier way. :-/
<fritzroy15> can I get a link on how to update kubuntu dapper to kubuntu edgy...i really want to run beryl :(
<eagles0513875> fritzroy15: take a look at this
<eagles0513875> !sourcomatic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcomatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fritzroy15> can I get a link on how to update kubuntu dapper to kubuntu edgy...i really want to run beryl :(
<Linux_Galore> fritzroy15: Beryl I would classify still as not being functional
<eagles0513875> Gumpo: what other partitions do u have on ur drive
<fritzroy15> well i saw it running on ubuntu systems
<Linux_Galore> fritzroy15: If you doing an update just for Beryl save yourself the grief
<eagles0513875> Gumpo: also it could be that u have a bad burn on the cd that is causing the trouble u might want to reburn the cd as well or at least have it run the check cd for defects option before loading for setup
<fritzroy15> but i really like that 3d environment
<Gumpo> None on the same drive, i used Qparted to delete the only other partition that was there.
<Linux_Galore> fritzroy15: yes, you may have seen youtube video's of select features working but many thing dont work and they dont show you your desktop crashing every few hours
<Linux_Galore> things*
<eagles0513875> did u get my pm Gumpo
<fritzroy15> well i have a friend running sabayon with pre-installed beryl and it works like a charm
<eagles0513875> sabyon suxs
<eagles0513875> major
<Gumpo> yes, but it says i cant respond for some reason.
<Linux_Galore> fritzroy15: its not really 3D, its a 2D desktop with 3D effects
<eagles0513875> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<eagles0513875> that is y Gumpo
<fritzroy15> still...if i don't like it I can revert
<fritzroy15> Linux_Galore:still
<eagles0513875> gumpo let me know when u have registered
<fritzroy15> Linux_Galore:can you give me a hand in updating to edgy ? ^^
<Linux_Galore> fritzroy15: yeah its easy to disable but Beryl/Compiz is unfinished and KDE really wont be fully working till around 4.1
<Gumpo> Yeah i dont think im going to bother registering it.
<fritzroy15> Linux_Galore:can you give me a hand in updating to edgy ? ^^
<Gumpo> I just created a seperate channel, join 'freemysemen' instead.
<Linux_Galore> fritzroy15: I did a clean install so dont look at me
<fritzroy15> darn....
<fritzroy15> btw
<fritzroy15> i have automatix running on dapper
<Linux_Galore> fritzroy15: I just backed up /home then did a new install
<fritzroy15> will it be affected if i upgrade to edgy?
<Linux_Galore> fritzroy15: try kubextra   www.kde-apps.org
<radotsiahaan> how to instal program as source code in linux?
<radotsiahaan> i confuse because there are no file with extension exe
<radotsiahaan> just extension c
<Linux_Galore> fritzroy15: depends how many things you customised in the install, my installs usually go into the realms of weird after a few weeks so updates never work
<Jucato> !compile | radotsiahaan
<ubotu> radotsiahaan: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<[ifroog] > Blissex, ok :) thanks ..
<Linux_Galore> fritzroy15: sorry the apps called  kubxtra
<Linux_Galore> more newbies should use kubxtra is actually fixes allot of the problems that newbies have http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kubxtra?content=57957
<fritzroy15> Linux_Galore: started updating:) btw, i uppgraded from breezy to dapper and it works great...hoping 4 the same with breezy ^^
<smylanakis> hello.. is there anybody that can tell me how to install the nvidia drivers to kubuntu step by step since i am really new to kubuntu ?
<SexYBabY_> Click Here --->  Www.DereceMarekeT.Com  <--- Click Here
<SexYBabY_> Click Here --->  Www.DereceMarekeT.Com  <--- Click Here
<smylanakis> thnk you..
<SexYBabY_> Click Here --->  Www.DereceMarekeT.Com  <--- Click Here
<fritzroy15> Linux_Galore: started updating:) btw, i uppgraded from breezy to dapper and it works great...hoping 4 the same with edgy ^^
<Pupeno2> smylanakis: probably you can find that on the wiki.
<khaije> my ia32 libs w ubuntu 7.04 on amd64 haven't been working, i think it might have been an update that broke it... how can i check this?
<smylanakis> pupeno2 where is that my friend ? i am new in kubuntu
<eagles0513875> u running the 32bit or 64bit khaije
<Pupeno2> smylanakis: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/
<Pupeno2> smylanakis: or http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<khaije> well right now i'm talking about my desktop whick is 64
<smylanakis> thank you pupone2
<khaije> eagles0513875: why do you ask?
<eagles0513875> j/w
<eagles0513875> cuz im running the 64bit version on an amd64 with no issues
<eagles0513875> atm at least
<Pupeno2> Trying to use crm with Kmail I get the error: "Couldn't open the file:  mailreaver.crm". Any ideas?
<animimotus> hi
<malik__> which ones are good p2p clients besides torrents?
<malik__> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<animimotus> it's normal that sudo update-grub reinitialate my grub and forget the manual changes I have made?
<plontaj> hallo I have a problem
<plontaj> what program burn files mdf/mds ??
<plontaj> mdf/mds files ? wat program burn this files?
<milluska> hi can anyone help with the wireless network configuration?
<plontaj> I found mdf2iso and k3b
<plontaj> thx bye
<radotsiahaan> i surrender
<radotsiahaan> i can not find
<radotsiahaan> how to instal the bridge utils
<radotsiahaan> any one can help
<radotsiahaan> plzz...
<radotsiahaan> this if for my exam
<Pupeno2> for those trying to do something, it'll be better if you say "I've done this, but it fails with this error", than "can somebody help me".
<radotsiahaan> i have the bridge-utils but i cant compile
<radotsiahaan> ./configue just make me awful
<Pupeno2> radotsiahaan: error?
<Pupeno2> radotsiahaan: and why aren't you installing *the package*?
<radotsiahaan> what`s that
<radotsiahaan> where can i download
<radotsiahaan> i use kubuntu 6.06
<piranesi> is there anyone who could veritfy this behavior? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147081
<Pupeno2> radotsiahaan: the package? the stardad way to install software, the only one that should be used unless you know what you aro doing or want to learn. Fire your favourite package manager: adept, aptitude, synaptic, search and install packages.
<Lynoure> piranesi: more relevant people will look at it if you include a small summary of what it is about... e.g. I'm not any help for 64bit things.
<Lynoure> piranesi: or, actually, anything installed from Gentoo.
<piranesi> Lynoure, tnx :)
<radotsiahaan> so what must i do to instal bridge-utils
<radotsiahaan> i am out of my mind
<Lynoure> piranesi: that thing works fine for me on my lappy, at least (Kubuntu, not Gentoo)
<Pupeno2> radotsiahaan: run adept and search for it.
<piranesi> Lynoure, does it work even if you boot without the line in fstab?
<Lynoure> piranesi: yes, for usb-devices at least
<piranesi> Lynoure, for usb-devices works for me too, I think that is a thing that happens only with hard disks
<Lynoure> piranesi: ah, reread
<erz-> I have mounted with fstab a HDD over network, and in some directories i have no files ... why ?
<radotsiahaan> still dont find
<Lynoure> piranesi: if one mounts it to /mnt, why should it show in /media?
<piranesi> because /media is different form system:/media
<piranesi> I have nothing mounted in /media, but I see a lot of things in system:/media
<Lynoure> piranesi: if one wants it to show in system:/media, better mount it to /media, /mnt is deprecated anyway, is it not...
<Lynoure> piranesi: what kind of things you see?
<Lynoure> piranesi: I see only and only the things under /media
<Lynoure> Whether that's a bug is matter of specs or opinion...
<piranesi> I see floppy who is in /mnt, cdrom, I see the hard disks that are in /mnt (with a line in fstab)
<erz-> Some of files can be viewed with smb but they arent shown under my cifs mount
<Jucato> piranesi: the media:/ (which is what system:/media links to) actually reads the contents of fstab, that's afaik. so it's not a bug, but a feature. again, afaik only
<ertan> hello
<ertan> hi !
<piranesi> Jucato, maybe but I saw that even if I set correctly fstab I need to reboot to see the contents in media:/
<Jucato> piranesi: what do you mean? as long as it is in fstab, it doesn't matter if it mounts to /mnt, /media, or anywhere, it will show up in media:/
<piranesi> yes, I mean: 1) I'm mounting /dev/hda1 that has no entries in fstab... I can't see it in media:/ 2) if mount hda1 after I put an entry in fstab I should see it in media:/ but I see it only after a system reboot
<Jucato> #1 is normal. no fstab entry, no entry in media:/, #2, I can only guess that KDE needed a sort of "refreshing" to sync with the changes in fstab
<piranesi> yes, I hope that it's so
<piranesi> I would like to know if other people too have these behaviour with kde
<Jucato> yes that happens to me, iirc
<ksivaji> Jucato hi dude
<Jucato> hi ksivaji
<piranesi> iirc = ?
<gemidjy> why kdenlive is not in the repositories
<Jucato> piranesi: If I Remember Correctly
<Jucato> gemidjy: because no one has packaged it yet? or there's not package from Debian (sid) yet at the time Ubuntu synced with Debian?
<piranesi> jucato tnx :)
<gemidjy> Jucato: actually I think there are packages, that is why I am amazed :)
<Jucato> gemidjy: there are packages. but made by whom? when I said "no one has packaged it yet", I meant that no one from the official Ubuntu packagers have made one or sponsored one
<gemidjy> Jucato: aham, then why they haven't? It is useful application to be in the main repositories
<Jucato> gemidjy: usual reasons. manpower, interest, etc. no one has stepped up to do it. and no one can force anyone to do it
<Jucato> whether it would be in main or universe or multiverse is a different question
<ksivaji>   Jucato   is it possible for anyone to take channel privillage from anyone
<Jucato> ksivaji: no one has channel privilege except ops
<Jucato> and we don't give any channel privilege (voice, auto op, etc)
<ksivaji> Jucato tell me some simple project in foss
<polopolo> Hello all, can I get support on the playstation 3 version of (K)ubuntu?
<polopolo> Or not?
<DarkMageZ> anyone using amarok 1.4.6 & last.fm ?
<polopolo> Nobody knows the answer?
<polopolo> I go to ubuntu
<pag> DarkMageZ, mm... is there a problem with that combination, or are you just doing a survey?
<DarkMageZ> pag, i'm having an issue. the track submitting isn't working for me :(
<mikev> hi
<pag> DarkMageZ, oh, that: last.fm is down at the moment, I guess it'll be up again in a few hours
<pag> !hi | mikev
<ubotu> mikev: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<gemidjy> pag: it's up here
<Jucato> ksivaji: I don't understand what you're trying to ask me
<gemidjy> ksivaji: Psi
<DarkMageZ> pag, i can reach the website. so you're saying that the server were the listened to songs is sent to is down?
<mikev> (disclaimer: linux noob) i'm trying to compile an application  with a static library instead of a shared one, but i'm getting errors. The static libraries are both created with the "ar" command, but when I compile the application it whines about undefined references
<DarkMageZ> where*
<mikev> s/command/application
<mikev> the application is just one c++ file: qmp3join.cc
<pag> DarkMageZ, I'm not sure anymore, but I've seen that problem quite a lot, and it always fixed itself in a few hours.
<mikev> it creates the object file for it -> qmp3file.o and then tries to link it with the other libraries and fails :/
<mikev> oh, is this the right channel for these kind of questions?
<DarkMageZ> pag, ah. ok. i'll give it some time then
<ksivaji> Jucato  i want to see the source code of some software so tell me some simple software whose code is visible
<ksivaji> gemidjy what is "  psi"  <gemidjy> ksivaji: Psi
<Jucato> mikev: try ##linux, ##c++ or the app's support channel
<ksivaji> BluesKaj hi
<gemidjy> ksivaji: u wanted simple foss project
<ksivaji> gemidjy yes
<gemidjy> ksivaji: psi.im
<gemidjy> ksivaji: no, sorry psi-im.org/
<BluesKaj> 'morning all
<BluesKaj> hi ksivaji
<_4strO> yop
<ksivaji> gemidjy ok thank you
<Jucato> ksivaji: all FOSS project's source code are visible... you can start checking any app's source code by downloading it using "apt-get source <pacakge_name>"
<gemidjy> if he's using debian based distro :)
<Jucato> gemidjy: he is in #kubuntu. that's a safe presumption :)
<_4strO> gemidjy: we are on Kubuntu ... so ihe should ...
<gemidjy> :))
<Jucato> of course, the presumption isn't always 100% true. but then...
<_4strO> go awaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
<gemidjy> ok but he asked pretty generic question so I thought he might be generic in general (buzz-word, gener*)
<BluesKaj> we have a few gentoo types in here all the time
<_4strO> fng spy
<gemidjy> ahh spies
<gemidjy> :)
<BluesKaj> they're alonely bunch :)
<_4strO> f*^ing spys
<_4strO> spies :p
<gemidjy> gentoo masochists
<Jucato> anyway, I don't think there's a single app there that's "simple" enough to study at first glance... except for the Hello package
<Jucato> hm.... let's not get into distro name calling please
<_4strO> Jucato: the cowsay program :p
* BluesKaj formats hda1/Vista to ext3.... what a terrible excuse for an OS ...They actually brag about how much easier it is ...sure :)
<gemidjy> BluesKaj: blasphemer
<BluesKaj> I had to try it ..as a "former" windoze user ...the addiction proved overwhelming ...for one day :)
<DarkMageZ> i couldn't run vista... too many known security vulnerabilities unpatched...
<BluesKaj> crappy sound drivers at the outset ...didn't support my tvtuner card or my KB and no drivers available ... a disaster IMO
<enry> hi
<BluesKaj> I see some articles referring to Kubuntu 7.10 as being an almost complete overhaul of the desktop , altho KDE 3.5.7 will be the default for now, 'til KDE 4 is launched
<ksivaji> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<MikeMike> does anybody know  how can i install  firefox in kubuntu? i already  unpacked the file in desktop...
<fdoving_> BluesKaj: i wonder where they get that from, 3.6.6 -> 3.5.7 can hardly be called a complete overhaul :)
<pag> MikeMike, open konsole and type "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<DarkMageZ> MikeMike, firefox is available in the repositories... or do you have a good reason to run mozilla's build?
<BluesKaj> yes, fdoving_ i think they mis-spoke on the desktop issue ...some  confusion there
<Jucato> BluesKaj: not if 3.5.8 is launched within the next 2 months or so
<fdoving_> Jucato: still nothing near an overhaul.
<chris_scummette> hi
<Jucato> fdoving_: yeah. was poking on his 2nd sentence
<MikeMike> mozilla build?im sorry m not yet familiar with the terms  coz i just recently switched to  kubuntu in frustration with windows :)
<fdoving_> Jucato: oh, :)
<Jucato> MikeMike: why not install it from our repositories? using Add/Remove Programs or Adept Manager
<DarkMageZ> MikeMike, as pag said. if you open the terminal. just type "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<_4strO> MikeMike: if you want firefox just type in a console : sudo apt-get install firefox
<chris_scummette> can someone tell me why iv got this planet icon on my task bar? when i clik on it it says "new server"
<chris_scummette> i had to make a mistake somewhere
<_4strO> chris_scummette: for adding new server easyaly ?
<chris_scummette> yes
<chris_scummette> the applet i guess
<chris_scummette> how to remove it?
<_4strO> right click on it
<chris_scummette> it says "new server"
<BluesKaj> MikeMike, a hint : if you are going to compile pkgs download them to /user/home ...apt assumes this as the default dir so it's much easier to use rather than having to cd to the desktop while building the pkg.
<micman> shiva r u there?
<BluesKaj> or move the pkg to use/home
<BluesKaj> err /user/home
<_4strO> chris_scummette: your taskbar is blocked ?
<chris_scummette> nope
<micman> friends i have been using linux for the past 2 days.
<micman> i mean ubuntu..
<chris_scummette> ah ok
<BluesKaj> ubuntu is linux
<chris_scummette> i found it
<chris_scummette> i got bad cliking i guess
<micman> my friend installed me a dual boot with win XP.
<chris_scummette> i opened a "new" bar
<micman> now i have a doubt..
<flake> chris - you mean a panel?
<chris_scummette> im gonna lock it to prevent this now
<_4strO> chris_scummette: you have a little arrow on the left of your icon
<chris_scummette> whatever thanks _4strO
<_4strO> just click on it
<chris_scummette> yes i found
<chris_scummette> ^
<chris_scummette> ^^
<_4strO> :p
<BluesKaj> micman, just ask yer question
<chris_scummette> sometimes you ask toomuch to yourself while the problem is evident !
<micman> while installing linux my friend has set the max space for linux to be 2 gb
<micman> now i cant upgrade becoz the space is too less.
<chris_scummette> yes flake a "new panel" ti talk right
<chris_scummette> ;)
<hilary> Hello everyone =)
<micman> now i would can u help me increase the space without lossing data in windows
<chris_scummette> hi hilary
<nosrednaeki1> hello hilary
<chris_scummette> micman
<chris_scummette> create a new partition on your hard drive
<micman> ok
<micman> plz continue chris
<chris_scummette> just get the app
<chris_scummette> Gnome prtition editor
<chris_scummette> partirion
<micman> what do u mean by app
<chris_scummette> erf
<chris_scummette> application
<micman> ok
<chris_scummette> a program you download and install to do things
<chris_scummette> you know adept
<micman> ok
<chris_scummette> open adept manager
<micman> ok
<flake> gparted  ?
<chris_scummette> and get the GNOME partition Editor
<chris_scummette> yes flake
<micman> ok
<oirdimed> hy , some one konw the irc of kubunto frensh please
<micman> plz continue chris
<gemidjy> where in Kubuntu MenuEntryHeight is set for kicker ? (it's not in ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc)
<Jucato> !fr | oirdimed
<ubotu> oirdimed: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<chris_scummette> oirdimed: #kubuntu-fr
<nosrednaeki1> gemidjy: the panel?
<micman> what was that?
<oirdimed> thanks
<chris_scummette> you got it micman?
<chris_scummette> already?
<gemidjy> nosrednaeki1: nope
<gemidjy> can't find it
<micman> partly
<nosrednaeki1> gemidjy: what is kicker?
<nosrednaeki1> the pnel right?
<gemidjy> yes
<nosrednaeki1> there is no menu entry for it.I think it would just confuse people.
<chris_scummette> ok, when you will have it on your system things will seem much clearer
<nosrednaeki1> did you lose your panel?
<micman> i mean i dont have Gnome partition edi.
<chris_scummette> then install it
<micman> ok
<ksivaji> micman hey what  man
<micman> my main concern is i m doubtful whether it will crash the data in my other os
<micman> siva u r there..
<micman>  i have been waitin for u.
<micman> chris is doin a good job helping me out.
<chris_scummette> micman, it depends if you have free space left or not....
<ksivaji> micman do u have gparted
<waylandbill_> micman: before you do anything with partitions backup, backup, backup.
<chris_scummette> waylandbill_:  i was on to tell him the same
<micman> i have a 40GB hard disk and i can clear a separate drive in Windows for the purpose..cris.
<chris_scummette> backup.
<ksivaji> waylandbill_ he got only 40gb that to dual boot
<micman> thX waylandbill_  for u r suggestion.
<ksivaji> micman
<micman> ok friends . now that u have assured me of data safety i m gonna try it out soon.
<ksivaji> micman
<chris_scummette> micman: backup before
<ksivaji> micman
<micman> thX chris_scummette  and waylandbill_
<chris_scummette> dont forget to backup
<chris_scummette> and try gparted
<chris_scummette> its simple to use
<micman> ok chris.  shiva lets go offline.tell me the procedure
<micman> siva?
<micman> siva  where r u?
<micman> siva  where r u?
<MikeMike> Hello :)  guys, can you suggest a good website regarding learning the basics of kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> MikeMike: oh.... so you want to RTFM?
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<MikeMike> RTFM?
<nosrednaekim> never mind..
<_4strO> Read The Fucking Manual
<MikeMike> hehehe sorry newbe here...
<fusiogen>   yooooooooooo alllllllllll
<MikeMike> hahaha
<_4strO> ^^
<MikeMike> not really
<MikeMike> something like pick and point
<ksivaji> MikeMike http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<nosrednaekim> MikeMike: here's an intro to linux http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/
<waylandbill_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nosrednaekim> waylandbill_: hence why I said nevermind ;)
<micman> see u friends later. thX for u r help.
<MikeMike> thanks ksivaji and nosrednaekim
<MikeMike> 1111
<_4strO> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MikeMike> nosrednaekim  lol! :)
<waylandbill_> MikeMike: the community documentation on the ubuntu and kubuntu wiki's are not a bad read.
<nosrednaekim> MikeMike: have fun. (thats what linux is all about)
<BluesKaj> I can remember, after installing suse , asking some noob questions in the help channel and receiving that response ..read the man pages , man !
<ksivaji> MikeMike  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<darkrift_> anyone know about linux on a pocket pc?
<darkrift_> and how do you make a shortcut command again.... been years since i did this
<BluesKaj> some help channel , a bunch of 14 yr olds with attitude .. I know more than you, hahaha ...it was unbelievable that nobody was monitoring them.
<darkrift_> for example, i want to type sinstall <appname> and have it run "sudo apt-get install <appname>"
<MikeMike> people,  thanks a lot  for the help. really appreciate it :)
<falso0> ghkjhg
<falso0> salam
<_4strO> darkrift_: ~/.bash_aliases
<animimotus> someone has a idea why the command sudo update-grub   reestablish the old menu.lst  I have just edit?
<falso0> 
<nosrednaekim> animimotus: probably because it doesn't detect whatever partition you manually edited in
<noiesmo> animimotus, if you dont want the kernel image listed you need to remove it via apt
<animimotus> noiesmo: no I have just add a boot option : vga=...
<falso0> 
<animimotus> nosrednaekim: oh ok... well... how can I do for the good one ?
<MikeMike> btw,  do  you still  use anti-virus/spyware on your ubuntu/kubuntus?
<waylandbill_> MikeMike: you don't have to.
<MikeMike> how come?
<nosrednaekim> MikeMike: you don't need anti virus... firewall you might need if you are not protected (i.e., open wifi)
<animimotus> MikeMike: an AV is more for a samba network, for poor windows user if you have some
<nosrednaekim> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<BluesKaj> !ar | falso0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MikeMike>  hhhmmm interesting stuff... i  hate my XP bec of  virus and spywares....
<waylandbill_> MikeMike: the biggest reason is many Windows users run as administrator all the time allowing rogue software to affect system files.
<MikeMike> Correct
<waylandbill_> sometimes, like for some games, you can't run as anything but with admin privs. Poor programming in that respect.
<BluesKaj> just wiped Vista off my pc
* waylandbill_ hasn't and hopes to never even see vista booted.
<MikeMike> hahaha
<BluesKaj> don't understand all the glowing reviews ...Bill Gates must be bribing reviewers and vendors like crazy
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: fan boys
<MikeMike> btw, where are you all from?
<BluesKaj>  Mandriva has rejected MS advances at some kind of enterprise deal ... basically trying to make Linux enterprise cos pay protection money
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Well, M$ won't release a review unless it's favourable.. or they pay people to lie.
<BluesKaj> <--Canada here
<nosrednaekim> US
<MikeMike> Cool!
<BluesKaj> MikeMike, and you ?
<_4strO> <--- fr
<MikeMike> Manila, Q.C.  here
<nosrednaekim> Q.C?
<_4strO> Mandrake powaaaaa they dont pactise with hell !
<MikeMike> Its Quezon City :)
<BluesKaj> philipines
<llutz> hi
<MikeMike> You got it
<MikeMike> :)
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: right. Linspire and Xandros did. They're second rate distros IMO anyway. :-)
<BluesKaj> <--geography nut
* waylandbill resides in NY
<BluesKaj> yeah, i tried xandros ...reminded me of windows
<nosrednaekim> well... I thougt manila was there.... but I didn't recognize what q.c. meant.
<ksivaji> what "kexec" command will do
<BluesKaj> <-- Lake Huron North Channel...Ontario
<waylandbill> last time I used Windows xp, I kept single clicking icons and waiting for action that never came. :-)
<BluesKaj> hehe , same here waylandbill :)...ain't it a pain
<MikeMike> What coo l games are available fo r kubuntu?
<MikeMike> What cool games are available for kubuntu?
<_4strO> MikeMike: openGL ?
<waylandbill> MikeMike: I like tremulous.
<BluesKaj> cool games .... nothing cool about some of those dumb games :)
<ardchoille> MikeMike: http://www.happypenguin.org/
<_4strO> http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2007062002626RVGM
<nosrednaekim> I like BZflag
<ksivaji>  what "kexec" command will do
<BluesKaj> <---old and grumpy , doesn't think a pc should be used for gaming ...a waste of good computing IMO ...Buy an XBox ! :)
<_4strO> ksivaji: kexec --help ?
<llutz> ksivaji: kexec-tool "This tool is used to load a kernel in memory and reboot into the kernel loaded in memory using the kexec system call."
<BluesKaj> BBL . gonna extend my ext3 partition , now that windows is wiped
<nosrednaekim> bye
<_4strO> so Kexec is for Kernel execution (meen not to kill the kernel :)
<ksivaji> llutz  _4strO rebooting your system without invlovment of bootstrap loader right
<chris_scummette> kmess is the best
<chris_scummette> i didnt try Kmess yet, its fuc**g goo
<chris_scummette> good
<chris_scummette> :D
<MikeMike> bye!
<hilary> Hello again =)
<hilary> Can somebody help me =(
<ksivaji> hilary ye we can
<ksivaji> if u cooperate
<hilary> I'll try, you may need to bare with me, I am not too smart with computers and stuff
<hilary> but the problem I'm having
<hilary> is that my computer says my network is connected, and I am able to sign onto MSN, AIM and YIM messenger
<hilary> but when I try to go onto a webpage, eg google, it just says Server has timed out
<hilary> and it does that for every page I look for
<hilary> just wondering if you have ever heard of a problem like that, and if so, if you know a fix
<chris_scummette> i has the same problem hilary
<chris_scummette> what browser do you use
<hilary> Mozilla Firefox
<hilary> but I've tried it with Konquerer too
<hilary> and it times out on both browsers
<chris_scummette> erf
<chris_scummette> tried to uninstall and reinstall?
<hilary> no =( I havent really tried much, the guys yesterday in here could not suggest much
<ksivaji>  hilary type ping google.com and paste the output here
<hilary> ok hold on
<hilary> PING google.com (72.14.207.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<hilary> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=1 ttl=242 time=102 ms
<hilary> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=2 ttl=242 time=107 ms
<hilary> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=3 ttl=242 time=108 ms
<hilary> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=4 ttl=242 time=104 ms
<hilary> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=5 ttl=242 time=103 ms
<hilary> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=6 ttl=242 time=105 ms
<hilary> if that helps?
<ksivaji> hilary ya you got net connection and it is working
<hilary> but it still wont let me connect to web-pages, it just times out =(
<hilary> An error occurred while loading http://google.com:
<hilary> Timeout on server
<hilary>  Connection was to google.com at port 80
<hilary> thats the error I get
<DarkMageZ> hilary, is this computer and the one that is having webpage problems the same computer?
<ksivaji> hilary open firefox from terminal and see what u get
<hilary> Darkmage: yes
<DarkMageZ> hilary, check your firefox proxy setting.
<hilary> How would I do that?
<DarkMageZ> hilary, edit > preferences > advanced > networking
<hilary> ok I am on the configure prixies bit
<DarkMageZ> is it setup as "connect directly"
<hilary> Direct connection to the Internet is ticked, yes
<DarkMageZ> hmm, that's odd then.
<jorik808> maybe the ISP blocks outgoing port 80 and you HAVE to use a proxy
<jorik808> my old ISP had that
<DarkMageZ> in the terminal what happens if you "wget http://www.google.com/index.html"
<hilary> I'll check
<hilary> --14:17:05--  http://www.google.com/index.html
<hilary>            => `index.html'
<hilary> Resolving www.google.com... 66.102.9.147, 66.102.9.104, 66.102.9.99
<hilary> Connecting to www.google.com|66.102.9.147|:80...
<hilary> I get that
<jorik808> well
<hilary> not much else is happening
<jorik808> you ARE connected to the internet, otherwise wget couldn't translate google.com into 66.102.9.147
<jorik808> problem is something is blocking outgoing connections (on port 80)
<hilary> Well I can use my net messengers too
<jorik808> which ISP do you use ?
<jorik808> furthermore, did it used to work and is it broken now, or has it never worked
<hilary> it use to work yes
<hilary> it worked this morning
<hilary> but did this after about... 2 hours of use
<DarkMageZ> your isp's website fails to mention anything about a proxy
<michael> Hallo
<michael> Wie geht das denn hier ?
<azzco> Has anyone got gooseegg installed successfully?
<michael> What is gooseegg
<DarkMageZ> hilary, goto the proxy configuration section again :)
<hilary> urmm, ok hold on
<hilary> ok I'm there
<azzco> a modeling program... actually I meant freyja which seems to be a side project of gooseegg..
<hilary> what now?
<gemidjy> anyone experienced with ATI x1300 or x1400 card ?
<DarkMageZ> hilary, set it to manual config
<hilary> ok
<hilary> done
<iTurtle> Hi. What are ops?
<DarkMageZ> hilary, and then put in webcache.blueyonder.co.uk and the port as 8080 and set that for all protocols
<iTurtle> I got kicked out from the ubuntu support chat because I typed in ops preceded by an exclamation mark, to ask ubotu what ops are.
<michael> i'm from Germany, sorry for my bad english
<jorik808> iTurtle: people who have more power on a channel/server (eg able to kick other people out)
<llutz> !de|michael
<ubotu> michael: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<iTurtle> jorik808: ok.
<iTurtle> jorik808, why'd they kick me out?
<hilary> oh so I put that webcache. thing in HTTP proxy and click use this proxy server for all protocls?
<hilary> ok done
<iTurtle> jorik808: I just typed in "!" followed by "ops"
<Tm_T> iTurtle: because ! ops is used only for emergency
<jorik808> iTurtle: some programs react to people saying "!ops" by "opping them"
<DarkMageZ> hilary, and in the port section throw in 8080
<hilary> done
<hilary> it now has 8080 in all of the boxes
<iTurtle> Tm_T: i thought that would ask ubotu what ops are.
<DarkMageZ> hilary, now see if the web works
* Hobbsee looks in
<hilary> ok :)
<Tm_T> iTurtle: wrong thought
<iTurtle> Tm_T: whoops!
<Hobbsee> iTurtle: we control the channel, and kick people who are misbehaving.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yay
<hilary> oh wow
<Hobbsee> etc
<iTurtle> Hobbsee: I wasn't misbehaving.
<hilary> I think it worked
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: you?
<hilary> YAY! =)
<Hobbsee> iTurtle: just abusing the !ops call, after being told not to
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: me what?
<hilary> I owe you a drink Darkmagez =)
<hilary> thank you
<iTurtle> Hobbsee: I didn't know what !ops did - I thought it would ask ubotu what ops were
<DarkMageZ> hilary, i'd suggest writing that down for future reference. webcache.blueyonder.co.uk @ port 8080 :P
<Hobbsee> no
<Tm_T> gah, iTurtle keeps hilighting me with ! ops
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: same here
<Tm_T> you too have it in hilight? nice (:
<hilary> got it =) (hugs for darkmagez) =) thank you again
<iTurtle> Tm_T, Hobbsee: what do you mean? I didn't know it called them.
<DarkMageZ> hilary, have fun :)
<hilary> =D
<Hobbsee> iTurtle: some of us have highlights on "!ops"
<Hobbsee> iTurtle: because sometimes it's called incorrectly, or wahtever
<iTurtle> Hobbsee: what are highlights?
<Hobbsee> big red text
<Tm_T> or yellow
<Hobbsee> whichever
<Tm_T> anything that makes it look important
<Hobbsee> text saying "ZOMG THE WORLD IS ON FIRE!!!"
<iTurtle> Hobbsee: oh.
<Hobbsee> and such
<DarkMageZ> and it can trigger other actions like sounds or flashing.
<Hobbsee> "please respond to this ASAP"
<iTurtle> Hobbsee: respond to what?
<dthacker> iTurtle: now that you know more about "it". you could stop typing "it"?
<Hobbsee> iTurtle: the ops call.
<iTurtle> Hobbsee: ok.
<pawitp> Can anyone tell me what windows decorator to use with compiz?
<dthacker> pawitp: what is a windows decorator?
<fdoving> pawitp: aquamarine is nice for kde.
<pawitp> fdoving: Aquamarine keeps saying it's unsupported
<fdoving> pawitp: ok, #ubuntu-effects are the experts in this field.
<binks> ok if i try start vdr i get an error vdr: please turn off UTF-8 before starting VDR
<binks> how do i turn it off
<binks> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<michael> What can you tell me about installing or deinstalling Programs in Kubuntu ?
<pag> !software | michael
<ubotu> michael: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<kharloss> hi. i have an USB pendrive Kingston, i try to copy some files but the speed is verry low   50/100 kb  / sec
<kharloss> what could be the problem ?
<ardchoille> !repos | michael
<ubotu> michael: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<binks> how can i switch off utf-8
<binks> !utf-8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf-8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michael> What is Add/Remove Programs ?
<fritz> hy, installed bery and the sistem seems 2 be a tad slow...can any1 tell me what features i can disable for it 2 run smoother?
<Hobbsee> !beryl | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ardchoille> try disabling beryl
<fritz> haha very funny
<fritz> serioulsy now guys...any tips?
<michael> Can i uninstall Kate, Kontact, KArm etc. ?
<tu_> hello everyone
<fritz> hy, installed bery and the sistem seems 2 be a tad slow...can any1 tell me what features i can disable for it 2 run smoother?
<tu_> could any1 help out with aMSN problem!
<claudio_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<DarkMageZ> fritz, beryl help is in #ubuntu-effects
<fritz> thnx
<tu_> i just installed aMSN and it keeps asking me for TLS when i tried installing it it gave me an error.. so did it in the terminal.. but even so amsn keeps asking me for tls when i wanna sign in
<DarkMageZ> tu_, is this amsn from the kubuntu repos or the package from the amsn website?
<tu_> darkmagez amsn website
<tu_> hey how can i use the "tab" like mirc!
<tu_> to autoset nicknames!
<DarkMageZ> tu_, which package did you install for tls support?
<claudio_> !mp3
<tu_> darkmagez 86
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<claudio_> hi boys
<claudio_> how i can play mp3s on my kubu?
<DarkMageZ> tu_, try "sudo apt-get install tcltls"
<tu_> darkmagez thts wht i did! and it worked perfectly
<claudio_> (i'm a linux newbie) lol
<DarkMageZ> claudio_, read what ubotu said :P
<claudio_> hmm
<tu_> claudio am not an official helper or anything! though i faced the same probs and fixed it by using automatix and instaling the needed codecs
<tu_> or simply go for Amarok <<--- excelent media player
<claudio_> hmm okay ^^
<tu_> but once again im not an official helper this is only my personal experience with such prob!
<claudio_> ps: exceuce me for my bad english
<DarkMageZ> don't use automatix...
<tu_> ok then listen to darkmagez he knows best
<DarkMageZ> if you are caught using automatix. no-one in their right mind will help you.
<claudio_> do you know windows applications like "cuase sx" "reason" or "fruity loops"?
<tu_> unless if ur out of the US darkmagez lol
<claudio_> there is some appz like it?
<claudio_> there are*
<DarkMageZ> tu_, not for legal. but for technical reasons.
<tu_> claudio .. get amarok :) next best thing it will download the codecs needed by itself
<tu_> darkmagez oh ok.. then should i uninstall it myself aswell ?
<DarkMageZ> claudio_, which application do you want mp3 support for?
<glauco1> hi, how i can read the rm files?
<DarkMageZ> tu_, if things start to break. then reinstall kubuntu. as no-one will help if they find out about your automatix usage.
<asso> hy i search for help in french please
<DarkMageZ> !restrictedformats > glauco1
<tu_> hmm then ill uninstall it :) thanks for the advice
<glauco1> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tu_> asso je ne parle pas le francais tellement bien mais tu peu me demande eh j'essaye de te aide
<glauco1> tank
<tu_> darkmagez so how can i fix my aMSN problem
<glauco1> ;)
<asso> kubuntu.fr
<DarkMageZ> tu_, use the ubuntu package?
<motoguru> jest ktos z polski ?
<tu_> darkmagez i downloaded the ubuntu package then it kept asking me for updates each time i login
<Hobbsee> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ardchoille> !automatix | tu_
<ubotu> tu_: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<DarkMageZ> tu_, in the settings there is an option to disable the check.
<tu_> ardchoille im uninstalling it right now:) thank you
<ardchoille> tu_: :)
<tu_> darkmagez true.. but to b honest i liked the new features of the updated amsn
<Graham> Hey, how can I play divx videos in firefox?
<tu_> im not getting whts the prob with it! i installed the TLS as requested..
<ardchoille> tu_: Keep in mind, the damage may have already been done since you've already used it.
<tu_> ardchoille, umm is there anyway of restoring my ditro to its default state ?
<Graham> tu_: Format it.
<tu_> graham lol ya thought tht would b the obvious answer..
<tu_> anyway
<Graham> Reset your distro isn't very descriptive.
<ardchoille> tu_: If you've used automatix, I would recommend formatting the hd and reinstalling kubuntu.
<tu_> hmm i guess i should b doing so real soon:)
<tu_> anyway thanks you guys! though one silly question left!
<tu_> how can i use the TAB issue like mirc! to auto complete nicknames
<tu_> in konversation or xchat ..
<ardchoille> tu_: Then I would recommend learnig how to install things yourself rather than rely on a 3rd party script. Installing things yourself will help you if you have a problem later.. using someone's script doesn't teach you anything.
<tu_> ardchoille am obviously a newbie.. been 2 weeks tht im using linux!
<tu_> ardchoille so am suffering through it thoguh i admit its worth it! better than all the hassle windows gave me
<DarkMageZ> tu_, did you use the generic installer package for amsn?
<tu_> darkmagez yes i did
<ardchoille> tu_: Indeed :)
<vectman> ardchoille: do you a good file or link re how to write you own scripts
<tu_> kept it on dual boot for a while till i get the hang of linux and then ill format it all and just keep kubuntu
<Graham> tu_: Pres tab...
<ardchoille> tu_: Some thigs to keep in mind for a good system: 1) do not use rpm's or alien 2) only use .deb packages that were made for Ubuntu 3) always check the repos before installing a deb or compiling.
<tu_> graham i did.. not working
<DarkMageZ> right... uninstall amsn if you can. i'll start attempting to package 0.97rc1
<Graham> Type Gra then press tab
<padde> hi there. i frequently (and for years with various versions of kubuntu) have the problem that adept_manager just doesn't appear after i click the start menu entry. is this a known problem? how to solve it?
<tu_> graham thts wht im doing.. no luck!
<tu_> ardchoile thanks for the advice
<Graham> Kubuntu Feisty right?
<llutz> vectman: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html and http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<tu_> ardchoile though as i mentioned this is a crash course of linux for a lack of a better word! amd doing everything i SOUDLNT DO so ilearn not to do it when i reformat and use it as the default OS
<vectman> llutz: thanks
<ardchoille> padde: Try starting it from a terminal to see if there's any error output: adept_manager
<tu_> though i admit am facing trouble with firefox opening sites where it uses 90 % of the cpu..
<Graham> tu_: What computer do you have?
<tu_> Graham p iv, 1.8 256
<padde> ardchoille: only this, but that's always there, also wenn it is able to start up
<tu_> i know i know its lame though this is my backup desktop i usualy use my laptop which is decent enough
<padde> ardchoille: http://rafb.net/p/CINgZ899.html
<Graham> I have similar, P4 1.9 512 6 year old dell...
<padde> ardchoille: and this has been like that with many kubuntus, different installations, on different computers.
<tu_> Graham , you facing a prob with the browser!
<tu_> if i opened like 3 sites (heavy sites) the whole pc hangs
<ardchoille> padde: That error is due to your xorg.conf trying to initialise wacom devices that you don't have on your system. You can comment out all the wacom stuff in xorg.conf and that error will go away.
<padde> ardchoille: ok. but then my problem still persists, i guess ;)
<ardchoille> padde: Yes.. though I don't know why. I don't use adpet.
<ardchoille> *adept
<padde> ardchoille: is there an alternative? i have a feeling that it's a problem of kdesu
<ardchoille> padde: Yes, I would recommend installing/uninstalling/searching/etc for software via the command line. It's much faster.
<ardchoille> padde: man apt-get  and  man apt-cache
<padde> ardchoille: well, i'm usually a gentoo user, so i would prefer that method any day, but the apt-get search is not exactly user friendly nor does it show the search results in a readable manner, imo
<ardchoille> padde: man apt-cache has lots of options to make it better :)
<padde> ardchoille: i see. thanks for the pointer
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<ardchoille> PErsonally, I don't see why anyone bothered to write a gui front-end for APT.. it was a step backwards IMHO.
<llp78> whats a good program to use to download binaries from newsgroups ?
<DarkMageZ> ardchoille, it's to help new people adapt to linux
<^V^> llp78: klibido
<paco_> hi there, anybody knows how to get bitmap fonts in konsole 1.6.6, kubuntu 7.04 ?
<dek3> how can put the subtitles in xine ?
<llp78> ^V^: cheers
<ardchoille> DarkMageZ: Ah, well I can understand that.
<kain__> hello i have an issue with an external hd with all my stuff from my laptop backed up (pre kubuntu) finally got it to mount and got access to the mnt dir after a week and a half
<kain__> but now i see no files nothing
<kain__> if i put it into a win xp box i get all 60gb fine
<kain__> can someone please help
<nosrednaekim> kain__: it mounts but you see no files?
<Dr_willis> i would say check the 'mount' command and be sure its mounted.
<Dr_willis> and then see if the root user sees items. It may be mounted with the wrong permissions.
<ardchoille> kain__: Also, be sure youare looking in the correct mount point.
<ardchoille> That stumped me for hours when I first used Linux, I was looking in /mnt/cdrom and it was mounted to /media/cdrom
<Dr_willis> ln -s /mnt /mount :)
<Dr_willis> or /media heh
<Dr_willis> or am i backwards in that.. i always get ln -s backwards
<mattrperry> got a question about how to reset the apt auto-check for updates back on...can anyone direct me as to where to look?
<Jucato> mattrperry: are you on Feisty?
<mattrperry> yes
<Jucato> Adept Manager -> Adept menu -> Manage Repositories
<Jucato> one of the tabs there. forgot which one
<busfahrer> I want to install a single package from feisty-backports, but I don't want to add it to sources.list, since I don't want the other updates in there. How to do this properly?
<Dr_willis> download the .deb  i guess. and install it manually
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<Jucato> not sure that's such a good idea. that one single package you want installed might depend other updated packages in -backports as well
<busfahrer> Dr_willis: Easy to remember, works the same way as cp :-)
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: Adept has  GUI for that now :)
<Dr_willis> busfahrer,  untill you think 'i alwyas get this backwards.. so i need to reverse them..' then resize you were right the first time.
<Dr_willis> :)
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: oh... thats nice!
* nosrednaekim never uses adept
<jontec> I don't have an internet connection in my chroot...
<jontec> What should I do? I think it's worked before on wireless
<jontec> actually, never mind I've gotta go. ^^
<kain__> Dr. hold on please
<kain__> let me plug in the drive
<mattrperry> nosrednaekim: thanks, that worked
<kain__> just plugged in the drive
<kain__> ok now it says mounting /mount/sdb1
<kain__> oops
<kain__> mounting dev/sdb1
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry: NP
<kain__> and it sits here at 0%
<mattrperry> nosrednaekim: you don't also happen to know where to find the linux equiv of the windows 'startup' folder do you?
<kain__> i'm now in disk and filesystems as admin
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry: ~/.kde/Autostart
<kain__> Dr_willis?
<mattrperry> nosrednaekim: thanks again..you're the man!
<kain__> hey nos
<nosrednaekim> or for shell programs, .bashrc
<Dr_willis> kain__,  go to the shell use 'sudo mount' see if its mounted.
<Jucato> !autostart | mattrperry
<ubotu> mattrperry: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<kain__> k
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: that really depends on when/where he wants the script/program to start up :)
<kain__> this is the last line
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: right..
<kain__> * /dev/sdb1 on /mnt type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) *
<Kim^J> YO!
<Kim^J> On the livecd, what's the password for the screensaver? :O
<Kim^J> Locked it and can't get in anymore.
<Jucato> ouch.... that bug again?
<Jucato> there's supposed to be no password
<Kim^J> It's a bug? Darn. :(
<kain__> Dr. Willis: /dev/sdb1 on /mnt type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<kain__> ok i open konquerer now and i am in the folder /media and it just says "stalled":
<SQUALL2> hi .is there achannel populated to arab?
<Dr_willis> kain__,  how did it get mounted to /mnt ? thats odd.
<kain__> what should it mount to?
<wsjunior> Kim^J: i dont know but anyway u can go to terminal and then reset the password :D
<Dr_willis> kain__,  try media:/ in konqueror not /media
<kain__> i set it up that way like the internal hd's
<Dr_willis> kain__,  also try ti access it from the shell.
<kain__> i disabled the external
<kain__> where should it mount to?
<Dr_willis> kain__,  ive never had a ubuntu ystem install stuff to /mnt alwyas /media
<Dr_willis> WHERE isent very impoirntant. but ive never seen it do that
<kain__> i changed the settings
<Dr_willis> ahh.. so its Possible you changed some other stuff then...
<Dr_willis> try as a user 'ls -l /mnt'
<Dr_willis> then try it with sudo  'sudo ls -l /mnt'
<Kim^J> wsjunior: I know. I did that. :)
<kain__> Dr. : the mountpoint /media is already in use by another entry continue/
<kain__> ?
<Dr_willis> kain__,  /media is a directory that holds the other mounted filesystems normally
<wsjunior> Kim^J: :)
<Dr_willis> ie: /media/hda1 /media/cdrom and so forth
<Dr_willis> Sounds to me like you may have changed a lot of things...
<kain__> ok changed to media let's see if it works
<Kim^J> wsjunior: I have been using Ubuntu since the last 2 years so I know, just got a bit confused when it asked me for a password. :)
<Dr_willis> kain__,  you should be mounting to somthing like /media/MyExternalDrive
<Kim^J> Well, see ya later dudes.
<kain__> ok i tried to change to /media/sdb1 and it says it'll create the mountpoint i hit continue nothing happens
<Dr_willis> kain__,  i never use that gui interface.. i manually edit the fstab file
<Dr_willis> Ive heard that gui interface is ... not very reliable.
<Jucato> which gui interface?
<kain__> brb will you help me
<kain__> disk and filesystems
<kain__> trying to mount an ext dr
<kain__> brb
<kain__> thank you DrWillis
<Jucato> ah it's quite matured, Dr_willis
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: works great for me
<Jucato> unfortunately, almost nobody knows about it... because of that (imho) silly Advanced tab...
<shane2peru> hey does anyone know how to change the volume label in Linux?
<shane2peru> so that it mounts at the same name all the time?
<Jucato> shane2peru: Kubuntu, since Edgy, has been using UUID for that
<Jucato> !uuid | shane2peru
<ubotu> shane2peru: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Dr_willis> tune2fs lets you set the volume Label
<Jucato> it's almost the same as LABEL, but more reliable imho
<Dr_willis> i even edit the fstab to mount disks by label. not UUID. :)
<shane2peru> Jucato: no, not the uuid stuff, just the volume label, like in Windows you can plug in a usb stick and rename it.
<adaptr> I hate UUID - makes it a pain to mess around with partitions
<Jucato> adaptr: er?
<Dr_willis> UUID came in handy.. i moved my hds around.. and the system still worked..
<shane2peru> adaptr: I'm not much of a uuid'er either.
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: I'm sure it has it uses, but for the average user, it is more of a pain. :)
<Dr_willis> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Jucato> if by "mess around with partitions" you mean repartition again and again, over and over... then yes, UUID is a bit annoying
<Dr_willis> comes in handy.
<shane2peru> I found this on the forums before, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/01/editing-fat32-partition-labels-using-mtools/
<shane2peru> but it claims it is for fat32
<Dr_willis> Of course once ya get partitions setup.. it dosent matter much.
<kain__> ok
<Jucato> yeah... but somehow the long UUID strikes fear into the heart of newbies :)
<icecruncher> how can I disable the bouncy icon when I open a program/
<Dr_willis> shane2peru,  i seem to recall using the media:\ in konqueror to set a fat32 partitions label once.. with the properties
<Jucato> icecruncher: press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol"
<shane2peru> right, and it isn't often I have to change them, but I would like to be able to name my partition in Linux
<kain__> DrWillis: how would i do this in shell? or is there a better gui?
<Jucato> icecruncher: go to Appearance & THemes -> Launch Feedback
<Dr_willis> I set my uuid's to be 000-000-000-001
<nosrednaekim> icecruncher: kcontrol->apearances and themes->launch feedback
<chris_> anyone have a logitech mx5000 keyboard/mouse? How does it work with linux?
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: missed the part about launching kcontrol :)
<Dr_willis> kain__,  im not clear on what you are really doing. its possible you messed up a lot of things with that gui due to doing some 'odd' things on your part.
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: can you clarify that a bit?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: I saw you type that and I figured I would beat you to the second part
<llutz> shane2peru: e2label
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<kain__> how would i un mess stuff up lol
<Dr_willis> shane2peru,  tune2fs lets you change the label.. or the UUID. :) and other things
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: which you still didn't :P
<kain__> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<shane2peru> llutz: is it in the repos?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: I came in second XD
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: is that in the repos?
<Dr_willis> shane2peru,  its part of the fs ttools.. so it should allready be installed
<llutz> shane2peru: in e2fsprogs
<Dr_willis> !find tune2fs
<icecruncher> Jucato nosrednaekim: thnks
<ubotu> File tune2fs found in e2fsprogs, zsh, zsh-beta
<Dr_willis> zsh? odd..
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: which means you didn't beat me to it
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: I know I know
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: yep it is installed.  is it pretty easy to use?
* nosrednaekim is working on his typeing skilz
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: or better yet do you know where a how to is?
<Dr_willis> shane2peru,  read the help info... check the man page.
<llutz> shane2peru: man e2label
<shane2peru> great, ok, thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> We dont need no stinking  HOWTO's! :)
<shane2peru> llutz: is e2lable easier?
<shane2peru> better?
<shane2peru> or just different
<llutz> shane2peru: to label a partition? sure
<Dr_willis> e2label
<Dr_willis> Usage: e2label device [newlabel] 
<kain__> brb :(
<Dr_willis> WOWsers - how complex eh..
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: llutz:  that is all I want to do.  Thanks!
<Dr_willis> i could of done it a dozen times in the time it took you to ask how hard it was to do. :)
<llutz> Dr_willis: too complex for all those gui-noobs ;)
<Dr_willis> does it matter how hard it is to use. :) if its the tool you need to use.. you learn it/use it.
<Dr_willis> heh
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: yep, I see that now :), I just don't like to mess up my stuff . :)
<shane2peru> llutz: hey, now, I do have preference to cli
<shane2peru> I'm not a guru, but, do enjoy learning.
<llutz> shane2peru: i wasn't pointing at you
<Dr_willis> for irc tech support.. CLI is much easier to explaine.
<billytwowilly> wow, konversation crashed hard..
<shane2peru> llutz: no, that is ok hey everyone has to learn
<billytwowilly> anybody using a logitech mx 5000 keyboard/mouse with kubuntu?
* nosrednaekim wishes he could just ssh to the problem computers and fix it that way
<shane2peru> CLI is cross distro?  Kubuntu Xbuntu eudubuntu Ubuntu etc.
<shane2peru> not really distro, but you get it.
<shane2peru> ok, thanks guys, I appreciate the help!
<llutz> shane2peru: cli works on almost all u*nices
<Dr_willis> shane2peru,  for the most part . yes.
<Dr_willis> *ubuntu  :)
<shane2peru> well, I did find it playing with other distros some commands were different
<Dr_willis> slight differances in some disrtos.
<Dr_willis> package manager, service management,  differ normally
<shane2peru> fdisk -l didn't work on PC Linux or something
<Dr_willis> that should of worked..
<Dr_willis> you perhaps needed to be root
<shane2peru> maybe it was another command, I don't remember, no, I was root.
<llutz> shane2peru: fdisk -l  won't work the known way on a lot of distros
<jzilla> Good Morning, Friends.
<wolf> Morning
<shane2peru> oh well, it doesn't matter, ok, I gotta run, and rename this partition and get busy for the day.
<nosrednaekim> 'lo
<shane2peru> thanks again for the help guys!
<mattrperry> I just upgraded to feisty and for some reason my drives and partitions don't auto-mount or auto-link to my desktop...any suggestions?
<kain__> DrWillis: If i pastebin my fstab file will you look at it please
<sebastian> 
<dale> Cound anyone tell me what cupsys is for?
<gnomefreak> printers
<ubunturos> dale: for printers
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry: what does dmesg say when you plug a usb device in?
<nosrednaekim> dale: printing
<dale> I dont use an printer for ubuntu, can i disable it?
<kain__> nos can you help me please
<dale> Without causing promblems.
<Dr_willis> kain__,  i can try.. pastebin it. clarify your question. give the url.
<BluesKaj> dale, why bother ?
<Dr_willis> problems? what kind of problems?
<dale> I am trying to disable things i dont need to improve performance.
<kain__> DrWillis: http://pastebin.com/934728
<os2mac> does anyone know if Thunderbird 2.0 is available or when it will be ?
<kain__> sdb1 is the ext
<nosrednaekim> dale: ah, I think you can disable it with a command without removing it completely.. just a sec
<mattrperry> I have a card reader that is usb, when I plug in a card it auto-mounts and displays a link to it on my desktop
<kain__> i don't know what sdcr1 is
<BluesKaj> uhm dale, how can disabling a printer improve performance ?
<kain__> when i mount the ext (turn it on) konqueror stalls when looking through the filesystem
<Dr_willis> kain__,  looks like a typo to me on the last line.
<kain__> when i turn it off and reboot we are all good
<kain__> where?
<kain__> on the sdcr1?
<Dr_willis> kain__,  so the fstab line is -->  /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 auto users,defaults,atime,noauto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<kain__> ok
<Dr_willis> kain__,  yes sdcr1 makes no sence to me.
<Dr_willis> sdc1 makes sence
<kain__> can i just delete that line
<Dr_willis> kain__,  No idea.. ya got a SDC1 ?
<kain__> i do
<Dr_willis> This is when it pays to read up on how linux mounts things. and the proper format of the fstab file.
<kain__> that must be my sd card reader
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry: "sudo update-rc.d cupsys remove"
<kain__> which isn't working yet either but the ext is more important right now
<kain__> i just switched from longhorn to kubuntu
<Dr_willis> as to the sdb1 thing...  you 'should' be able as a user use the command 'mount /media/sdb1' and it 'should' get mounted where a user can access the drive
<Dr_willis> kain__,  HOWEVER..  this is a ext2/ext3 partition on the drive?
<nosrednaekim> Sorry...not mattrperry, dale
<nosrednaekim> dale:  "sudo update-rc.d cupsys remove"
<kain__> no those are the internal drive
<Dr_willis> kain__,  internal/external dosent matter.. What Filesystem is the drive?
<kain__> the ext should have just one partition
<kain__> NTFS i assume since all files came from a win machine
<Dr_willis> 'sudo fdisk -l' should list all drives and what partitions are on them
<Dr_willis> for ntfs. your fstab line is very very wrong then.
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, my question remains, how can disabling a printer improve performance ?
<mattrperry> nosrednaekim: I show all the drives in the 'disk and file systems - system settings'
<kain__> ok got that
<Ashmaus> hello all
<kain__> let me add that to the pastebin
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: heh IDK.... disabling services does help sometimes
<Dr_willis> for ntfs For example - from My Laptop -->   /dev/hda1  /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<kain__> you can go ahead and refresh that
<Dr_willis> where hda1 you need to change to patch with whatever external drive ya got.
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry: you see them all there?
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kain__> i got the ntfs module
<Dr_willis> kain__,  you need the fstab to be properly mounting the ntfs filesystem
<kain__> what do i need to get to do to get the ext to work at all???? correctly i mean
<Dr_willis>  /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Dr_willis> /dev/hda1  /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Dr_willis> is what I use for my laotop to mount my ntfs partition.
<kain__> ok
<BluesKaj> ok  nosrednaekim, like a daemon running in the background ...kind of minimal but i guess every little bit helps ('scuse the pun) in some setups :)
<Dr_willis> This is discussed in Detail at the !ntfs factoid and the Ntfs-linux faq/wiki pages.. and all over the internet. :)
<killermach> I've had my usb keyboard stop several times, I have to unplug it an replug, very inconvenient, my USB mouse keeps working, is there a menu item I can click to rescan the bus to activate the keyboard again?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: thats the idea.
<Ashmaus> Somehow I screwed up my menu.lst (GRUB), can soneone tell me what the root part should be to boot xp from the first partition?
<outtawedlock> !fgrlx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fgrlx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> ashmaus: sure..
<Dr_willis> Ashmaus,  the menu.lst file has an exaple for booting windows off the first hd/partition. I always just uncomment it. :)
<nosrednaekim> ashmaus: you want the entry to boot a windows installation on the first partiton of your first HD?
<ardchoille> Ashmaus: It might be a good idea to "sudo cp file file.backup" before editing system files.
<kain__> DrWillis: so this should work? /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs users,defaults,atime,noauto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<llutz> Ashmaus: root (hd0,0)
<ke3> i can use beryl in a laptop with graphic card 128m ?
<llutz> Ashmaus: chainloader +1
<Dr_willis> kain__,  thhat was NOT the example i gave. Your extra options are Not correct. and for the most part not needed
<Dr_willis> /dev/hda1  /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Dr_willis> Perhaps use
<Ashmaus> ok, cool thanks. I couldn't find an example in there.
<Dr_willis> /dev/hda1  /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,users,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<mattrperry> nosrednaekim: yes...and I'm not sure if this is important or not...but when I plug a media card into my usb card reader, it auto-mounts and auto-links on desktop...and my windows ntfs and linux / partitions seem to auto-mount, however do not auto-link to desktop, however I notice that when I restart, as linux is shutting down, those ntfs and linux / partitions show up on the desktop for a second just before shutdown/restart...
<kain__> ok so use your example and just change the first part?
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry: oh yeah... I think I know how to fix that
<kain__> DrWillis: is this better: /dev/sdb1  /media/sdb1 ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0
<kicek> Witam xD
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry: right click on desktop-> configure desktop-> Behavior->device icons
<kicek> sa jacys polacy?
<llutz> !pl | kicek
<ubotu> kicek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<marcelol> Hello...
<kicek> thx ;] 
<mattrperry> nosrednaekim: yeah I tried that...and I currently have everything selected
<Dr_willis> kain__,  now try it and see if it works. :)
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry: and you still don't see it?
<nosrednaekim> but they are mounted?
<kain__> DrWillis: it's complaining in Kate i don't have permissions to edit the fstab file how do i save or open as root?
<nosrednaekim> i.e. you see them in /media
<mw1> Tach
<marcelol> anyone know why if I plug in an external USB drive kubuntu won't let me mount it
<mw1> why is this in english
<mw1> ?
<BluesKaj> mw1, svensk ?
* nosrednaekim thinks today is the day of hard drive problems
<marcelol> maybe because some people are speaking in English ?
<marcelol> nosrednaekim: yup....that would be today
<mw1> yes but other people spek other languagres
<llutz> !de|mw1
<ubotu> mw1: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nosrednaekim> and their are other channels for those other people
<mattrperry> nosrednaekim: they show under /media with the exception of my usb external hd
<marcelol> mw1: yes, and I don't understand what they're saying when they speak in their language..but you don't hear me complaining
<BluesKaj> not here mw1...what language do you speak ?
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry: that doesn't show anywhere?
<mw1> i go away and think over my day
<marcelol> mattrperry: you seem to have the same problem I do
<Dr_willis> marcelol,  this is a NTFS drive?
<marcelol> Dr_willis: yes
<Dr_willis> kain__,  use 'sudo or ksudo, or the other methiods to get root access'
<kain__> lol i'm going through the same thing
<marcelol> I've tried two of them, and they both have the same problem
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mattrperry> nosrednaekim: but no links on the desktop
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kain__> in shell?
<kain__> or the gui?
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry: is it listed with "mount"?
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: llutz:  Ok, got it that was easy to do!  Thanks.
<marcelol> but what's worse...is that the program "Disk Management" says there are no mount points that I can mount/unmount
<nosrednaekim> run that command^^
<shane2peru> changing label name that is.
<Dr_willis> kain__,  using the SHELL.. the shell is our friend...
<kain__> lol i know getting used to it
<wolf> I have just install linux! Wow! It`s wonderfull!
<kain__> so sudo something /etc/fstab ?
<mattrperry> nosrednaekim: what do you mean listed with 'mount'?
<nosrednaekim> wolf:cool!
<Dr_willis> kain__,  or ksudo keditoryoulike /etc/fstab
<llutz> shane2peru: everything is easy if you know how to do it :)
<dale> I <3 kubuntu, 10000x better than gnome+ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry: run "mount" in the terminal
<wolf> How make in amarok rusiian tags?
<Dr_willis> My Example fstab entry - that mounts my First Windows parttion --->  /dev/hda1  /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<shane2peru> llutz: just a matter of learning.
<kain__> keditoryoulike?
<BluesKaj> !ru | wolf
<ubotu> wolf:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<mattrperry> nosrednaekim: this is what it says:
<mattrperry> mattperry@Kubuntu:~$ mount
<mattrperry> /dev/sda2 on / type reiserfs (rw,notail)
<mattrperry> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<mattrperry> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<mattrperry> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<mattrperry> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<wolf>  <BluesKaj> How?
<mattrperry> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<mattrperry> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<mattrperry> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<mattrperry> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<kain__> bash:ksudo command not found
<mattrperry> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin | mattrperry
<ubotu> mattrperry: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mattrperry> /dev/disk/by-uuid/0E98607598605D69 on /media/sda1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<mattrperry> /dev/disk/by-uuid/f1a944fc-2959-4f94-b42f-018cf404ad75 on /media/sdb1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<mattrperry> /dev/sdd1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=lower)
<marcelol> raises his hand.....uh....question
<marcelol> why does this script mention Dapper....I'm running Feisty
<Dr_willis> marcelol,  old script
<marcelol> is there an equivalent script for Feisty ?
<Dr_willis> :)
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry: please put that in a pastebin!
<marcelol> or...no difference ?
<kain__> nevermind got it :)
<Dr_willis> highly likely also.
<kain__> let's see if it works
<kain__> do i need to reboot or just turn on the ext?
<Dr_willis> kain__,  use the proper MOUNT command and it should read the fstab file and mount the partition
<mattrperry> nosrednaekim: sorry...don't know how?
<kain__> lol what is that again
<Dr_willis> 'sudo mount -a' will mount all automounted partitions in the fstab file
<Dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<marcelol> ( as an aside...I'm getting really tired of having to type my password for every "system" level change ....)
<marcelol> Dr_willis: were you talking to me when you said "highly likely also" ?
<nosrednaekim> marcelol: you mean on the command line?
<mattrperry> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26894/plain/
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry: go to /media/disk
<kain__> DrWillis YOU ARE THE MAN
<Dr_willis> kain__,  it pays to learn the FUNdamentals
<Dr_willis> :)
<kain__> DrWillis: same thing for my sd card reader?
<marcelol> nosrednaekim: I mean via UI.....using sudo I can live with...but for every applet ...AdeptInstaller..yadda yadda....use the f'ing wallet already ...geez
<kain__> thank you for helping me learn :)
<kain__> i learned A TON
<nosrednaekim> marcelol: ah.
<kain__> thank you :)
<Dr_willis> kain__,  depends.. a sdcard reader MIGHT change /dev/whatever entries.
<kain__> k
<kain__> i appreciate it
<Dr_willis> kain__,  whats odd is that Kubuntu/Ubuntu are 'supposed' to auto-see/mount the external usb gizmos automaticially. They do here.
<nosrednaekim> here too
<binks> here too
<marcelol> just discovered something weird....ntfs-3g and ntfs-config weren't already installed...that's very odd
<Dr_willis> by having an entry in fstab you disable that 'feature'
<Dr_willis> marcelol,  they are not in kubuntu by default correct. I always install them first thing
<Dr_willis> I never can rember their names however. :) I think my fstab entry was generated by ntfs-config
<marcelol> Dr_willis: Yes...that's what troubles me....I thought kubuntu would've detected it auto-magically
<marcelol> weird
<marcelol> very weird
<kain__> me three
<Dr_willis> I dont have any external ntfs usb drives however. all vfat/ext2
<kain__> now do i need to unmount every time
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry: did you go there?
<mattrperry> nosrednaekim: that doesn't exist
<schizm> I need monotone 0.35, but 0.33 is all that's available with apt-get...there is a bug logged about this that the ubuntu repository monotone is ancient but noone has responded to it.  Suggestions on what I can do?  Just grab the latest source and compile?
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry:  are you sure?
<Dr_willis> kain__,  that line will check/mount it on boot  every time
<kain__> k
<dale> Does anyone know any tutorials to help me install 32bit swifitfox on 64 kubuntu
<Dr_willis> kain__,  IF you remove the drive and reboot. you may get an error.  the 'noauto' option may  be needed if you remove the device/change it around a lot
<kain__> what if i want to remove it while using the disk
<kain__> ok
<mattrperry> nosrednaekim: if I go to /media/ there are all the drives listed there (with the exception of the usb ext hd)
<Arwen> schizm, if you need a new version, compile it yourself
<nosrednaekim> there is no "disk" entry?
<Arwen> I can even help you do it if you want
<kain__> so like if i was done with it now but still using the laptop what would i need to do
<Dr_willis> also everyone note that /media/ is lacking some features that are in media:/ (in konqueror)
<Dr_willis> I m always using media:/  now a days.. theres some issues to watch out for however.
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry: hmmm try going to "media:/"
<Dr_willis> bbl
<nosrednaekim> like Dr_willis says
<kain__> can i just shut off the drive or do i need to unmount?
<llutz> kain__: umount first
<nosrednaekim> kain__: you need to unmount
<kain__> where
<kain__> when i right click i see no unmount option
<nosrednaekim> kain__: do you see an icon for it on your desktop?
<nosrednaekim> a safely remove option?
<kain__> no
<kain__> i see it in the storage media though
<kain__> but no unmount option there either
<Arwen> dale, you do it the same way you install 32bit firefox..
<schizm> hm, compiling monotone myself won't help, various libboost and libregex dependancies that aren't satisfied either
<Arwen> install ia32-libs, grab a package, untar it, and run "swiftfox"
<schizm> don't want to go that in depth
<nosrednaekim> kain__: odd.. I see unmount options
<mattrperry> nosrednaekim:  media:/ did work and everything (incl the usb ext hd) is listed there
<BluesKaj> ok, I've wiped all vestiges of windows off the HDD. However , now the partitions is still labelled as hda2 for/ and hda3 for the swap. Do I change the label/names in fstab or in system settings ..or both ?
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry: ok.. just use that then(rather odd though)
<kain__> my icon is a folder not a drive if that matters
<kain__> shell unmount command?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: it really doesn't matter
<dale> Is it common for kubuntu to ask for the disk sometimes when installing stuff?
<Arwen> schizm, hmm? "apt-get build-dep monotone", grab source, build, install.
<Arwen> or, do you need a new version of the dependencies too?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: no need to change names
<nosrednaekim> dale: I've never seen it
<dale> Hmmm...
<nosrednaekim> dale: did it ask you?
<padde> i need to add one option into my kernel, what's the easiest way to accomplish that?
<mattrperry> nosrednaekim: so now how do I have those show on my desktop?
<chaplin_pat> How do I import the account settings in Thunderbird into Kmail?  I was able to import the messages but now need the account settings.
<Arwen> dale, yeah, it actually is
<nosrednaekim> padde: edit your menu.lst
<Arwen> because if you installed from the alternate CD, K/X/Ubuntu will add it as a repository
<nosrednaekim> mattrperry: no idea.
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: ah
<padde> nosrednaekim: i mean not an option to the kernel, but a symbol inside the kernel, which seems not to be active in the default kubuntu configuration
<nosrednaekim> bye all.
<nosrednaekim> padde: you mean a module?
<padde> nosrednaekim: Symbol: BRIDGE_NETFILTER
<nosrednaekim> padde: I'm not sure.
<padde> can I somehow install a kernel source tree with the default .config?
<padde> (i'm kubuntu / debian noob, but linux is not new to me)
<llutz> padde: default kubuntu: CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y
<Arwen> padde, no, because Ubuntu uses proprietary kernels with weird options that generic ones won't accept.
<marcelol> ntfs-config ran for me...but I can't f'ing mount the external drive still
<mattrperry> when I click on the usb ext hd it gives me an error mssg 'hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000' does anyone know how to fix?
<chaplin_pat> Can anyone help move account settings from Winxp Thunderbird to Kmail?  Is there a direct import?
<padde> llutz: interesting... then i have to investigate further why iptables seems not to be able to process packets that pass through a bridge. thanks for the info.
<marcelol> this really sucketh greatly, yea verily
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> I love that olde grammar
<BluesKaj> chaplin_pat, you can install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config to get access to your windows partition
<marcelol> ntfs config doesn't give me a list of available partitions to choose
<Arwen> or just ntfs-3g. ntfs-config is useless.
<marcelol> funny...the wiki says to use ntfs-config
<BluesKaj> chaplin_pat, make an ldif file out of the addressbook , then you'll be able to import it
<wolf> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<marcelol> bbl
<chaplin_pat> BluesKaj, thanks. I got the addresses just need the email account settings.  They didn't come across.
<BluesKaj> chaplin_pat , the email settings aren't transferable for security reasons I guess
<chaplin_pat> BluesKaj, k.  That's specifically what I was looking for.  I would think kmail would have the ability to import them.  Thunderbird imports from Outlook...
<BluesKaj> you mean your IMAP or POP3 and username etc , chaplin_pat ? ...I never bothered trying that
<BluesKaj> chaplin_pat, I'm surprised you aren't using Thunderbird in Kubuntu
<chaplin_pat> BluesKaj, I can and probably should to keep it simple.. I like the calendar feature of Kmail and it's more stable than Evo on the Dapper install.
<chaplin_pat> BluesKaj, as for your previous post.... yep pop3 uname pass etc.
<BluesKaj> ok chaplin_pat , thx , good to know :)
<hashpenguin> can anyone tell me where to find howto for breezy to dapper upgrade?
<outtawedlock> how do I install office 2003 on wine? Do I drag and drop the iso or something like that?
<t2> hi, is anyone here familiar with KDE power managment ?
<redmonkey> outtawedlock: isdn't openoffice an alternative for you?
<Arwen> outtawedlock, you CAN'T INSTALL OFFICE 2003
<Arwen> the latest that "works" is Office 2000
<outtawedlock> if it was for me I ditch all m$$$$ crap related
<outtawedlock> unfortunately there some ignorant brainwashed retards out there
<redmonkey> why did you install linux if you wanna use windows software anyway? :)
<ardchoille> outtawedlock: Some of us ditched M$ crap 6 years ago :)
<outtawedlock> is there a difference between purging and un-installing?
<Arwen> MS Office is good, but you'll need either Windows or a VM to use it.
<Arwen> outtawedlock, yes. apt-get remove leaves config files.
<Arwen> apt-get remove --purge kills those too
<outtawedlock> Arwen: why?!!! isn't wine supposed to do that?
<Arwen> uh... wine is an experiment in reverse engineering.
<Arwen> you're not suppose to depend on it for *anything*
<ardchoille> wine also runs Windows viruses/trojans/worms with ease.
<outtawedlock> OMG!!! wine=vaporware
<Arwen> ardchoille, actually, it doesn't.
<Arwen> outtawedlock, um no... it's good software, it's just never going to be complete enough to depend on
<Arwen> think about it. We don't know how Windows works, how can you expect us to write a 100% functional emulator?
<ardchoille> Arwen: Actually it does: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72598  and  http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/25/1430222&from=rss
<Arwen> ardchoille, I've tried, most just crash
<Arwen> didn't you read the article? they didn't really work
<ardchoille> this one did: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72598
<Arwen> ardchoille, but it was unable to spread past the fake wine fs. If it can't contaminate your system and load on boot, it hasn't worked.
<ardchoille> Arwen: That one also infected his ~/.local folder.. $HOME is more important to me than the rest of the system.
<Arwen> it didn't "infect" it since all it did was dump a bunch of trash in various places
<Arwen> trash that didn't do anything, no less
<ardchoille> Well, people who like wine are going to come up with all kinds of "reasoins" to justify using it.
<outtawedlock> can at least give it  a shot?
<dale> Will KDE4 be in kubuntu gusty?
<Arwen> outtawedlock, yes, but judging from winehq's list of compatible programs, it won't even start
<Jucato> dale: no.
<dale> May i ask why?
<Jucato> dale: there will be a separate repository for it
<outtawedlock> what about koffice? Why isn't that installed in Kubuntu as default? Is that somewhat odd?
<Jucato> and probably a separate CD
<dale> ok thanks
<Arwen> outtawedlock, because OpenOffice.org is better
<Jucato> outtawedlock: it will be when KOffice 2.0 comes out (hopefully)
<Jucato> at least that's the plan
<Jucato> "better" is subjective. but the plan is to migrate to KOffice once 2.0 is out. it started with Kexi already in Edgy
<sean__> hi, anybody know where I might start troubleshooting beryl crashing on launch
<Edulix> hey
<Edulix> what's the program that sets with access keys the sound in kde?
<outtawedlock> Jucato: ohhh hot KDE4!!
<Edulix> I need to configure it
<outtawedlock> when will  KDE4 be out?
<Arwen> sean__, yes, go post some the error messages, your xorg.conf, and your Xorg.0.log
<Edulix> to select a different master chanel
<Jucato> outtawedlock: October hopefully
<Arwen> outtawedlock, don't yell. And I think in October/November
<Jucato> Edulix: kmix?
<outtawedlock> like Leopard lol
<sean__> that's part of the problem, I can't find any error messages in the logs
<Jucato> and Kubuntu 7.10
<outtawedlock> I can see all over the news Leopard vs. KDE4
<Edulix> Jucato: doesn't seems so
<Arwen> sean__, well, let's see... what version of beryl? and hint, beryl is dead, use compiz.
<Jucato> Edulix: run kmix, right-click on the kmix icon in the system tray
<Arwen> also, try starting beryl from a terminal and let us know what it says when it crashes
<sean__> beryl-core 0.2.1
<Jucato> also, try #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> that's the channel for these things :)
<Arwen> or #beryl. But anyway, beryl is dead, could I recommend that you start using compiz?
<Edulix> Jucato: the thing is, I have configured the master  channel in kmix, and now changing the volume in it works fine, but with the function keys in my laptop it still doesn't change the volume, so it's not kmix
<Jucato> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts?
<sean__> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". - ah that must be the problem , thanks Arwen
<Arwen> sean__, there we go, do you have 3d rendering?
<Arwen> nvidia/ati/intel/evenmatrox?
<sean__> I do for second life and googleearth
<sean__> ati radeon
<Arwen> sean__, ATI? or NVIDIA?
<Arwen> free or closed drivers?
<ryan_k> Hi. I am running Kubuntu Feisty Fawn. Halting my system seems pretty quick...what in the system logs will indicate a successful shutdown?
<Arwen> [Shutdown]  ?
<sean__> that, I'm not too sure, I do recall it took me a while to get it going
<Arwen> and shutting down is supposed to be quick
<Arwen> sean__, "glxinfo | grep vendor"
<sean__> mesa3d
<sean__> that's free I think
<ryan_k> right i used to use older hardware with mandriva and shutting down took a while...now i am using a much faster system and i see that term signlas have been sent etc but want to make sure everything is fine
<Arwen> yeah, also "glxinfo | grep direct"
<sean__> direct rendering: No
<Arwen> there we go :-)
<Arwen> you don't have 3d accel
<sean__> that was yse a few minutes ago, but I changed the composites extension from 0 to 1
<sean__> and then it failed
<Arwen> sean__, oh, so you do have fglrx. It just crashed because you have composite 1
<Arwen> you need to disable composite and install xserver-xgl (there's a guide somewhere)
<sean__> someone told me it had to be for beryl
<dale> What apps apart from kopete use the kde wallet?
<Arwen> sean__, well, yes, but ATI drivers don't support it. You need it emulated in software.
<sean__> ok, biab
<ke3> i love the beryl
<dale> beryl/compiz = compiz fusion
<ke3> ye ye
<knubbe> anyone who can help me install java (for firefox, JRE)? ive installed the packages from the repository, but it just doesnt work, it still says i need to install the JRE. same problem with mplayer.
<Arwen> beryl = DEAD
<Arwen> knubbe, which version of Ubuntu?
<dale> Beryl WAS mcuh better than compiz.
<Arwen> beryl *is* compiz
<ke3> i have just beryl
<Arwen> all the beryl project was doing was writing plugins for compiz
<dale> When is compiz fusion going to realesed?
<NickPresta> Arwen, it's been a while since I've read the post but Beryl and Compiz are merging back together "officially" on the next version release, correct?
<ke3> any way i am happy with this shiit
<knubbe> Arwen: latest kubuntu
<dale> test
<navets> hey do you guys know an open source program to like video tape your screen. haha i completly forget what its called
<navets> hey do you guys know an open source program to like video tape your screen. haha i completly forget what its called
<Arwen> NickPresta, that's *why* beryl is dead
<NickPresta> navets, RecordMyDesktop
<navets> sory double post
<navets> thanks
<dale> How many times have you guys installed kubuntu, everytime i break somethink I always find myself reinstalling it.
<Arwen> knubbe, hmm, did you install 'sun-java6-jre' and 'sun-java6-plugin'?
<NickPresta> dale, rarely do you have to reinstall a GNU+Linux OS when something goes wrong.
<ke3> and nothing goes wrong in gnu+linux :-)
<dale> I know, but i hate knowing that my system has problems.
<knubbe> Arwen: yupp.
<Arwen> knubbe, update-alternatives --config java. Try that
<NickPresta> dale, like what?
<BluesKaj> dale, problems can be fixed without reinstallation of the whole OS
<dale> Ok, thanks
<dale> How comes in irc channels only like 10% of the people connect actually talk?
<dale> connected*
<Arwen> hehe, because the rest are bots
<sean____> Arwen, now I get No composite extension
<Arwen> sean____, yes, you need to emulate it with Xgl
<Arwen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beryl/ATI/Feisty
<sean____> hmm, how do i do that?
<knubbe> Arwen: looks ok to me
<dale> Whats the point in bots? I guess it kind of fools people to think that the channel is very popular?
<sean____> thanks
<ke3> know i understand why the linux people is so fan becouse i have for the last 2 months and i am too ;-)
<knubbe> Arwen: since i couldnt install mplayer either, i assume the problem isnt java specific
<BluesKaj> dunno dale , i never asked them :)
<adaptr> dale various points thereof... documentation, for one:
<dale> lol
<adaptr> !doc
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<adaptr> banter, very important on slow, lonely nights
<adaptr> and sometimes just for yelling at it
<Arwen> knubbe, hmm
<dale> I need to install a 32bit browser in my 64bit system, was thinking firefox, any recomendation?
<adaptr> yeah, firefox
<dale> need flash :P
<Arwen> dale, yes, firefox. Go download it from mozilla.com, install "ia32-libs", and have fun.
<dale> Thanks
<knubbe> Arwen: i created a link to the .so-file in .mozilla/plugins, so i can use java now.
<ke3> were i can fin themes for beryl ?
<knubbe> Arwen: doesnt feel very good to do it that way though
<Arwen> knubbe, ah, ok. Yeah, it just worked (tm) for me.
<dale> Just curious, I have about 15 albums in my amarok, how many do you guys have?
<Arwen> 2
<Arwen> lol
<dale> I dont really want to "bloat" it.
<knubbe> 0
<dale> Why so low?
<Arwen> because buying music is for squares
<nosrednaekim> I have 30 albums, but not in the actual playlist
<dale> who said i bought it?
<dale> ;)
<Arwen> ..........
<Arwen> pirating music is for cubes
<dale> So you dont have music on your system?
<ke3> how i can see the cube in beryl ?? plz
<Arwen> ke3, hit "ctrl+alt+mouseclick"
<nosrednaekim> ke3: or ctrl+alt+arrows
<dale> So how many users are actually "active" her?
<Arwen> about 5 :-)
<dale> Are you serious?
<ke3> wow my god !!!!!!!!!
<ke3> Arwen !! thx amazing ;-)
<dale> ke3: have you noticed the wobble feature when moving your windows?
<NickPresta> I know this is not directly related to Kubuntu but does anyone else experience Beryl not remembering the window size of an application (specifically my Pidgin conversation window)?
<dale> I would also like to know that!
<ke3> i just see the same desktop in the all cube is normal?
<rog> hhh
<NickPresta> ke3, yes. Those are your virtual desktops. They're virtually identical ;)
<ke3> oh forget i am stupid becouse i not open another windows
<ke3> thz everybody thx linus tovalds thx stallman i love it ;-)
<hilary> hello all =)
<nosrednaekim> hilary: just lurking?
<navets> hey how do I chang the settings of recordmydesktop
<navets> is there a GUI?
<NickPresta> navets, you need to download the GUI version - "gtk-RecordMyDesktop"
<navets> can i apt0get that?
<NickPresta> navets, yeah
<hilary> nnoooo I'm having problems again nosred =(
<hilary> some guy had helped me before by helping me use a proxy but now I think the problem I had yesterday is back
<hilary> so now I dont know what to do =(
<nosrednaekim> hilary: you use a proxy?
<hilary> I never use to no, atleast I didnt think so
<hilary> some guy told me to add an adress and some port numbers into the Proxy page on Mozilla
<hilary> and it worked
<hilary> I dont even know what a proxy is lolz
<nosrednaekim> hilary: I don't know how to do proxies.
<hilary> aawww
<hilary> me neither :) its ok
<nosrednaekim> do you remember the guy's name?
<hilary> urmm
<hilary> darkmagez
<hilary> yeah its DarkmageZ
<hilary> :)
<hilary> hes not here now though
<nosrednaekim> hilary: oh.
<navets> humm installed gtk-RecordMyDesktop but i still dont get a GUI? what am i doing wrong?
<hilary> if there was another proxy I could use
<nosrednaekim> well... he's not around today it seems
<nosrednaekim> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<nosrednaekim> !proxies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hilary> doesnt help me much =( silly bot lol
<Arwen> ...actually, since Ubuntu bans proxies, that means people in China can't get support. Go figure.
<hilary> hey Arwen =)
<crocodile> is there a good non console irc client besides xchat and konversation?
<Arwen> console? irssi
<NickPresta> navets, the package name is actually "gtk-recordmydesktop". You have that, right?
<nosrednaekim> GAIM.
<Arwen> he said console....
<Arwen> oh wait, non-console
<NickPresta> and it's Pidgin now anyways :P
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<nosrednaekim> not really.
<nosrednaekim> I was kidding
<crocodile> Non-console
<outtawedlock> what's hte difference between relative and symbolic link? I wanna create a symbolic link from /home/usr/My\ Music/ to /media/Multimedia/Mu\ Music/
<Arwen> nope, konversation and xchat are the only good ones
<outtawedlock> how do  I do that?
<nosrednaekim> he said NON-console
<Arwen> outtawedlock, relative links are a kind of symlink
<navets> NickPresta: yes i have it
<Arwen> ln -s <target of link> <name of link>
<outtawedlock> ln -s /home/user/My\ Music/ /media/Multimedia/My\ Music/  ??
<outtawedlock> will that work?
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: techinically i'm still using GAIM
<nosrednaekim> O:-)
<outtawedlock> ohh
<outtawedlock> the other way around
<crocodile> so is there anything?  Xchat drives me mad the way it displays nicknames in chat
<outtawedlock> well that's weird
<Arwen> outtawedlock, yes
<outtawedlock> name of link at the end
<Arwen> or the other way if that's not what you want
<Arwen> make sure you remember the "-s" or else it'll hard link em which is probably not what you want
<nosrednaekim> crocodile: you could use kopete
<navets> how do i get the GUI to appear for recordmy desktop
<navets> i installed gtk-RecordMyDesktop but dont see a gui anywhere
<navets> nevermind i found it!
<navets> thanks
<metal> any one know if exist kubuntu sourcelist generator ?
<Schuenemann> can I use KDE 3.5.7 with edgy?
<Jucato> Schuenemann: nope. no packages available. only for feisty
<Schuenemann> k...
<outtawedlock> OMG!!! is there a dictionary for Kubuntu or a SuperKaramba applet?
<nosrednaekim> !source-o-matic | metal
<ubotu> metal: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<metal> ubotu ty
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nosrednaekim> outtawedlock: yes to both
<outtawedlock> nosrednaekim: which ones?
<mike_> yo
<nosrednaekim> outtawedlock: search adept for the dictionary, search kde-look for the applet
<outtawedlock> nosrednaekim: can't you tell me the name?
<outtawedlock> that'd be faster
<nosrednaekim> outtawedlock: I forgot it...
<nosrednaekim> sory
<nosrednaekim> but I know there is one
<outtawedlock> ok
<hilary> ggrrr! how could it just stop working! =(
<nosrednaekim> hilary: go to #ubuntu
<navets> hey does anyone know if there is a way to get recordmydesktop to output avi files?
<Arwen> navets, what does it output right now? AVI sucks.
<navets> Arwen: it outputs ogg
<Arwen> OGG > AVI
<Arwen> nuff said
<plontaj> hello :D
<Schuenemann> who is this nuff everybody talks about?
<Schuenemann> !nuff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nuff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<plontaj> Everybody know how configure optimal wine?
<plontaj> ? ? ?
<Arwen> plontaj, optimal wine? just let it ripen.
<ardchoille> lol
<dale> Where can i learn about irc'ing
<BluesKaj> 'nuff ... vernacular for enough , Schuenemann
<outtawedlock> kdict isno't showing up in Kubuntu menu
<outtawedlock> what's wrong?
<ardchoille> dale: http://freenode.net is a good place to start
<dale> Thanks
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, ohh.... thanks heh
<BluesKaj> wow, the aim generation doesn't know about irc ... 'suppose it was inevitable
<Schuenemann> or the msn generation...
<NickPresta> heh
<BluesKaj> yup, aim sounds better :)
<Schuenemann> where I live, ICQ died and AIM never existed
<BluesKaj> ICQ ... tried it once ..what a zoo
<BluesKaj> full of airheads
<coreymon77> msn genereation knows plenty about irc
<Schuenemann> MSN is the mostly used because it already comes with windows, of course
<coreymon77> many people form it atleast
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, in the US, more people use AIM than MSN, it seems and in Canada, more people use MSNM
<dale> msn is the most popular client, where i live everyone hasit. and nothink else.
<coreymon77> i could be considered part of the "msn generation" and im on irc all the time
<Schuenemann> because AOL is well known there, I suppose
<dale> Aol sucks
<llutz> even we old usenet-users had to learn what irc/aim/icq means :)
<dale> I used to have AOL, changd to virgin media.
<coreymon77> did you guys know that icq was made by israelis?
<BluesKaj> heh just goes to show,  NickPresta , that I'm ignorant of both and i'm in canada too :)
<Schuenemann> yes, by mirabilis
<outtawedlock> is there a better dictionary other than no-name bradn kdict? At least I expect Merrian Webster or Oxford Dictionary
<outtawedlock> thanks
<llutz> coreymon77: icq is evil, so who cares
<Schuenemann> MSN (protocol) sucks and MSN (client) sucks
<dale> Incanada what language is used the most? english or french?
<coreymon77> english
<coreymon77> by far
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, I'm going to a meeting about imigration to Canada on monday :-)
<outtawedlock> coreymon77: why?
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, :>)
<coreymon77> i really dont get where everyone gets the whole, everyone in canada speaks french as there first language idea form
<coreymon77> from*
<coreymon77> sure, i have had to learn french in school
<dale> English is better :P
<coreymon77> but english is still my first language
<BluesKaj> Quebec media coreymon77:)
<Schuenemann> the imigration is to Quebec, they want people interested in learning french
<dale> But also the USA uses english.
<outtawedlock> I am looking for a Oxford Dictionary app and applet anyone know anbout it?
<NickPresta> coreymon77, that's a stereotype - very few people in Canada speak French unless they actually want/need to. You don't have to take High School French after Grade 9 so many people don't know how to carry on a conversation in French
<coreymon77> NickPresta: im canadian too
<ubunturos> outtawedlock: may be you can configure kdict for it
<coreymon77> NickPresta: i know that
<dale> Does anyone here think the usa  is sort of changing it language to just an american language?
<Schuenemann> NickPresta, well, I met a guy from Canada and he can only speak french
<BluesKaj> Americans vist Quebec and think it's representative of the whole country
<dale> Like icebox, cookie etc..
<outtawedlock> ubunturos: ah ok I didn't know
<NickPresta> coreymon77, I misread what you said earlier. I thought you were saying that everyone can speak French, not that others think everyone can speak French. My mistake =)
<ubunturos> outtawedlock: well, I'm not to sure. But there must be a options to do it
<TrueFX> hi guys
<coreymon77> Schuenemann: well of course, and ive met americans who can only speak spanish
<BluesKaj> a mountie on horseback on everycorner :)
<coreymon77> does that mean that the whole countryonly speaks spanish?
<Schuenemann> coreymon77, born there? hehe
<TrueFX> hol a
<TrueFX> salut tout le monde
<TrueFX> tout le monde parle en franais
<dale> No country has just on language due to imagration.
<TrueFX> c'est vrai
<NickPresta> the whole world does not speak french :(
<Schuenemann> coreymon77, of course not, but I thought everybody spoke english (at least) there
<Schuenemann> !fr | TrueFX
<ubotu> TrueFX: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<TrueFX> non non nous parlions en franais oui nous parlons en franais
<BluesKaj> en francais tout le monde ...what arrogance
<TrueFX> :)
<TrueFX> pardon me
<TrueFX> :)
<NickPresta> hehe
<TrueFX> i ve got a question
<dale> bonjour!
<TrueFX> i ve been warned
<TrueFX> :)
<TrueFX> ok
<TrueFX> ive just installed windows in another hard disk drive
<dale> tut tut
<TrueFX> and i want to have a dual boot system
<TrueFX> can i do that by rerunning grub?
<TrueFX> if so how?
<TrueFX> i dont want to do it manually
<Schuenemann> TrueFX, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kharloss> hi  .  my kde K button and kde bar dissapear . how can i restore it ?
<TrueFX> normally when i install windows first and then kubuntu it recognazie it automatically
<NickPresta> TrueFX, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<kharloss> probbably i close it ..
<Jucato> kharloss: press Alt+F2 and type "kicker"
<TrueFX> is there not a way to do it automatically?
<NickPresta> TrueFX, not that I know of.
<Schuenemann> read the link... it's not a lot of work
<TrueFX> probing operating systems
<TrueFX> ok
<BluesKaj> the above is as automatic as it gets
<BluesKaj> unless you want to DL and burn a SuperGrb disk and run that at bootup, TrueFX
<BluesKaj> err superGrub
<kharloss> Jucato: nothing happened ..
<Jucato> kharloss: Press Ctrl+Esc and check in the list if kicker is running
<kharloss> yes  it`s running ..
<NickPresta> kharloss, if worse comes to worst and no solution works, just restart X (Control+Alt+Delete)
<kharloss> i restarted twice
<Jucato> kharloss: Press Alt+F2, "kcontrol", then go to Desktop -> Panels and try changing the Arrangement or Hiding settings.
<kharloss> nothing happened .. i use auto hide after 5 sec .. but i guess i closed ..
<dale> I install ubuntu on a friends machine who has an ati card, and he want to play games. :P lool
<kharloss> thanks a lot
<outtawedlock> dale: tell him to get a PS3 or something
<kharloss> it`s working .
<coreymon77> outtawedlock: you mean a wii right?
<BluesKaj> dale, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide... this will help him run games
* ubunturos was about to suggest the same as outtawedlock
<dale> Thanks
<ubunturos> kharloss: so, did you restart X to bring back the panel?
<mtv> i have recently update my ubuntu install to fiesty.  I have downloaded the correct kernel header files, but vmware server is looking for C header files in usr/src/linux/include.  This is my first time dealing with this.  I know that there is an include folder within the generic kernel i downloaded.  I do i make vmware point to that without giving me the error,"..but does not contain a "linux subdirectory as expected'?
<el_isma> Hi! I'm setting up lm-sensors. Ksysguard shows me all the values correctly, but if I try to put the sensor on my taskbar it doesn't show the value. How can I fix it?
<outtawedlock> what's that package for KDE games?
<outtawedlock> to get the whole collection?
<outtawedlock> thanks
<el_isma> outtawedlock: kdegames
<basse> "kdegames"
<NickPresta> Our of curiosity, has anyone here purchased the Dellbuntus?
<outtawedlock> thanks
<el_isma> Hi! I'm setting up lm-sensors. Ksysguard shows me all the values correctly, but if I try to put the sensor on my taskbar it doesn't show the value. How can I fix it?
<hilary> =(
<dale> How can i edit the kde menu?
<llutz> dale: kmenuedit
<outtawedlock> are there any other useful KDE apps that don't with Kubuntu default?
<ubunturos> dale: in Alt+F2
<dale> yes
<dale> found it thanks
<Lynoure> outtawedlock: that don't come installed by default, you mean?
<outtawedlock> Lynoure: yeah
<Lynoure> outtawedlock: I really really like Basket
<outtawedlock> that's what I meant
<outtawedlock> Lynoure: what does that do?
<el_isma> outtawedlock: I like yakuake, it's a terminal that looks like quake's terminal
<Jucato> dale: right-click on the K Menu icon
<outtawedlock> oh
<el_isma> outtawedlock: or Knotes. Postit notes. (I don't remember if it comes by default or not)
<Jucato> outtawedlock: basket.kde.org
<outtawedlock> el_isma: knotes, that's a good one
<Jucato> outtawedlock: there are lots of other KDE apps. just have to search through the repositories, maybe some in kde-apps.org are in the repositories, etc
<outtawedlock> wait, knotes and basket do the same thing?
<dale> I get this error when starting apps in command line.
<dale> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<dale>   Major opcode:  147
<Lynoure> outtawedlock: it kind of replaces knotes with less messy note system :)
<dale>   Minor opcode:  3
<dale>   Resource id:  0x0
<Lynoure> outtawedlock: but some people use both, I suppose
<outtawedlock> Lynoure: oh thanks
<Schuenemann> dale, as I know, that's harmless
<dale> Failed to open device
<dale> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<dale>   Major opcode:  147
<dale>   Minor opcode:  3
<dale>   Resource id:  0x0
<dale> Failed to open device
<dale> Does anyone know what it is?
<Schuenemann> !pastebin | dale
<ubotu> dale: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<el_isma> dale: don't flood!
<ubunturos> dale: you should usually paste these in something called as paste bin
<dale> Have you cam accross it before?
<dale> sorry!!
<outtawedlock> is there a note app that I can use with a input pen and use my own penmanship?
<el_isma> dale: That is harmless. It means some device could be located... I see it all the time because ubuntu loads -by default- a watcom tablet, I don't have one, so it cannot locate it
<ardchoille> el_isma: You can comment out all the wacom stuff in xorg.conf and that error will go away
<ardchoille> dale: ^^
<hilary> Can someone be kind enough to try and help me =(
<el_isma> ardchoille: I know, I'm just too lazy :)
<ardchoille> hilary: Help with what?
<ardchoille> el_isma: hahaha
<enry> goodbye!
<dale> ok thanks
<hilary> I'm having strange problems. All of my messengers are active and working, and I do have an internet ocnnection. But my Mozilla firefox fails to find any webpages, it hangs for abit then says "Server has Timedout"
<hilary> and it does this with the Konquerer web browser too
<hilary> someone before gave me some proxy settings to input before, and it fixed it for about.. 8 hours
<a-865> is IPV6 enabled by default in Feisty?
<hilary> but the same problem has occured again
<BluesKaj> a-865, yes
<dale> how can i comment out "wacom" it comes up several times.
<a-865> BluesKaj: where do I turn it off?
<dale>  Driver         "wacom"
<ardchoille> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<BluesKaj> a-865,hangon
<BluesKaj> there you go ;)
<ardchoille> hilary: You might try disabling ipv6 per that page ubotu just posted.
<hilary> I cant click URL's
<a-865> BluesKaj: thx :)
<hilary> my browser just hangs when I try to click URL's
<hilary> well not hangs but it says it times out
<hilary> if you get me =( I hope you do
<mordaunt> will kubuntu automatically mount firewire drives?
<ardchoille> Yeah
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, IPv6 wouldn't necessarily cause a hang like that
<Arwen> hilary, you need to edit the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add "blacklist ipv6" to it.
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Ah, ok
<hilary> want to guide me through how I do that?
<hilary> If you would be so kind? =P
<Arwen> hilary, ...you do that with a text editor...
<ardchoille> hilary: Is your wget working?
<llutz> hilary: open a console and type: sudo echo blacklist ipv6 >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Arwen> hilary, then, run "sudo rmmod ipv6"
<hilary> ok ok hold on
<Schuenemann> llutz, that echo appends it to the file?
<hilary> when I type the bit that you said Arwen, I get "ERROR: Module ipv6 is in use"
<llutz> Schuenemann: yes
<Arwen> hilary, ah, then you'll have to reboot
<llutz> Schuenemann: >> appends
<Schuenemann> cool
<Arwen> > = replace, >> = append
<Arwen> don't know about >>>
<hilary> =)
<hilary> ok i'll be back
<llutz> Arwen: not defined in bash afaik
<BluesKaj> uhhhm, methinks hilary had a browser open
<Schuenemann> I think he didn't append the line
<Arwen> llutz, ok
<el_isma> I'm setting up lm-sensors. Ksysguard shows me all the values correctly, but if I try to put the sensor on my taskbar it doesn't show the value. How can I fix it?
<Arwen> BluesKaj, more like, she had ipconfig up not down
<theotick> !konsole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TrueFX> hi guys
<TrueFX> what are the best books on debian system administration
<TrueFX> and for making life easy in kubuntu or debian derivated operating systems?
<llutz> TrueFX: http://www.debian-administration.org/
<CUITO> hello i have some problem.....I use LILO but i want to change to GRUB(I only want...that i can boot my other OS(Windows XP)....LILO only boot Kubuntu i cant even choose which OS that is going to be booted.Can somone help me?
<llutz> CUITO: sudo aptitude remove lilo && sudo aptitude install grub               should do it
<hilary> back
<CUITO> thanks
<a-865> BluesKaj: dunno why, but smbmount wasn't working with IPv6 enabled. now it works.
<BluesKaj> good , a-865 , prolly cuz your other network pc's still use IPv4
<a-865> BluesKaj: pretty sure OS/2 has no idea what IPv6 is ;-)
<BluesKaj> it's an internet protocol
<a-865> one that's considerably younger than 20 years old
<TrueFX> pardon me
<TrueFX> how can i see the version of a program
<TrueFX> for exemple grub
* Indice is away: .
<jzilla> Good Afternoon, Friends.
<llutz> TrueFX: append "--version", works with most of them
<CUITO> hello again
<CUITO> That command dont worked :(
<CUITO> llutz
<llutz> CUITO: errormessages?
<CUITO> no it launch lilo and lilo launch kubuntu
<CUITO> ..but
<TrueFX> llutz:thx a lot
<CUITO> i changed the flag on windows partition to boot when i was in gparted
<CUITO> and it launched windows
<CUITO> and there i found PQboot and there it where that kubuntu hould launch and i restarted and now i am here ...
<CUITO> should=hould
<llutz> CUITO: i gave you a command to be done in kubuntu. no idea what pqboot is
<CUITO> a booter
<CUITO> that i cant remove....
<CUITO> i did that command in kubuntu
<CUITO> ...
<akrus> hello, is it possible to set amarok's language to english?
<akrus> I have russian language pack installed :x
<akrus> just there're too many 'BROKEN TRANSLATION' strings :x
<a-865> BluesKaj: now if only I could make audio CDs quit ejecting before I'm done with them :-(
<outtawedlock> youtube works in Firefox not in Konqueror and Konq has java globally enabled
<outtawedlock> what's wrong?'
<Arwen> YouTube is flash, not Java...
<outtawedlock> well I have that one as well
<Arwen> outtawedlock, meh, use Firefox then?
<outtawedlock> Arwen: is that the solution??!! he? just to evade the problem instead of finding a fix???
<Arwen> don't yell
<Arwen> !attitude | outtawedlock
<outtawedlock> how was that command line install firefrost?
<ubotu> outtawedlock: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<outtawedlock> sudo dpkg -i foo
<Arwen> I don't know anything else, ok?
<Arwen> mm?
<BluesKaj> outtawedlock, check in konq settings/configure/plugins/scan for new plugins/save and apply
<akrus> outtawedlock: Konqueror works well with youtube
<draik> I have Feisty on my laptop. Updated the repos. Why can't I get ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop installed?
<akrus> at least for me :)
<akrus> draik: error message?
<draik> akrus: one sec....
<mindslant> I often have to restart kubuntu feisty on my laptop to get the sound to work, any ideas?
<outtawedlock> is this alright?
<akrus> outtawedlock: what version?
<outtawedlock> sudo dpkg -i foo?
<akrus> which*
<outtawedlock> akrus: fiesta
<akrus> foo? xD
<akrus> well
<akrus> i'm under gutsy atm
<akrus> Konqueror can also use the Flash plugin if
<akrus> konqueror-nsplugins is installed.
<akrus> that's from repository
<enzo_> akrus: here is the error message...
<xultz> good day, folks!
<enzo_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<enzo_>   openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb: Conflicts: openoffice.org-core (>= 2.0.5) but 2.2.0-1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<enzo_>   openoffice.org-l10n-en-za: Conflicts: openoffice.org-core (>= 2.0.5) but 2.2.0-1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<[Al] chemist_ex> I think there was someone else who had mindslant's problem wasn't there?  I think it was due to the kernel update...
<draik> akrus: enzo is my laptop
<outtawedlock> akrus: I thought nonfree-flash would do the job
<akrus> outtawedlock: so could you type: sudo apt-get install konqueror-nsplugins
<outtawedlock> guess I was wrong
<draik> akrus: enzo_ is my laptop
<akrus> ok :)
<[Al] chemist_ex> Mindslant, you might try an older kernel when you restart.
<draik> enzo is someone else :(
<akrus> so type that before installing '-desktop'
<draik> type what?
<xultz> I am trying to watch a .avi file with mplayer, but it says that I dont have avisynth.dll installed. I installed the codecs from Automatix, but I doesnt have that .dll instead. Where can I find a package with that .dll file, please?
<akrus> sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb
<Arwen> xultz, you FAIL. Don't use automatix, it sucks.
<akrus> and afterwards do the installation
<[Al] chemist_ex> mindslant, you might try an older kernel when you restart.
<akrus> i believe these packages are outdated
<TrueFX> hi guys
<xultz> sorry, Arwen, I didnt know about that, I am new to Ubuntu
<Arwen> that said, you need to fix mplayer's codecs.conf. It's trying to fallback to avisynth because your config files are malformed
<akrus> xultz: what's with xine?
<TrueFX> i ve got i usb disk 16 mb
<TrueFX> how can i format it ?
<TrueFX> i want to play grub loader to it
<outtawedlock> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<TrueFX> i dont have a floppy disk under my hand
<akrus> outtawedlock: hm, enable repositories? o_O
<BluesKaj> !w32codecs | xultz
<ubotu> xultz: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Arwen> xultz, I'm not trying to be rude or anything, but lots of people break their systems with automatix
<Arwen> BluesKaj, ...that's not the answer
<akrus> use Synaptic :D
<Arwen> xultz, do you know what codec the audio and video in your AVI are?
<TrueFX> is there a way to do that?
<xultz> I dont know whats wrong with xine, but he is really slow here, compared to mplayer
<xultz> thank you Blueskaj, I will take a look
<Arwen> hehe, anyway, xultz, please tell us more about the AVI? what kind of video is in it?
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg , libxine-extracodecs
<Arwen> or go ahead and ignore perfectly good advice, geez...
<xultz> in fact, I am trying to download a video from youtube
<Arwen> trying? so you can't download it?
<xultz> I founded a script that works over Kommander that does the job
<mindslant> thx alchemist
<TrueFX> how can i format i usb drive in kubuntu?
<[Al] chemist_ex> you know how to do that yes?
<Arwen> (why do I even try?)
<xultz> I can download as .flv, but I wish to create a DVD
<BluesKaj> Arwen, yer so absolutley absolute about everything
<TrueFX> in order to load grub in it?
<enzo_> akrus: New issue...
<enzo_>   openoffice.org-l10n-en-za: Depends: openoffice.org-common (< 2.0.5) but 2.2.0-1ubuntu3 is to be installed or
<enzo_>                                       language-support-en but it is not going to be installed
<enzo_>                              Conflicts: openoffice.org-core (>= 2.0.5) but 2.2.0-1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<xultz> with DVD Styler, so I must convert it to mpeg in a way
<TrueFX> by using command line or gui interface?
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | enzo
<ubotu> enzo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<enzo_> Sorry
<TrueFX> join #kubuntu-fr
<xultz> I found some linecodes to use ffmpeg but none of them worked
<akrus> okay
<akrus> back again
<draik> I can't install mjpegtools or qdvdauthor. Actually, I can't do much of anything anymore because many repos have been removed for Edgy
<outtawedlock> thanks it worked after rescanning
<akrus> enzo_: sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-l10n-en-za #die you unneeded package
<akrus> this might help :)
<BluesKaj> xultz, you'll find ffmpeg , libxine-extracodecs insynaptic or adept
<jhutchins> xultz: Have a look at tovid.  It's a package of scripts (and a couple GUI's) to convert various formats of video and prepare them for burning as a standard DVD.
<BluesKaj> tovid rocks !
<xultz> Blues, I have ffmpeg but it gives me a error, maybe a wrong option
<xultz> I will try tovid
<akrus> TrueFX: you may try KMFormat formatting tool
<draik> akrus: #die ?
<TrueFX> ok
<akrus> draik: kidding, it's just a comment
<TrueFX> another question
<TrueFX> how can i see where is my usb device?
<TrueFX> under /dev
<akrus> draik: you may try purge instead of remove
<TrueFX> usb portable device
<akrus> TrueFX: dmesg|tail right after you connected it :)
<xultz> adept doenst know tovid, where can I found a package for him?
<mike_> bah!
<mike_> Where is  the UBUNTU channel!
<mike_> :O
<akrus> mike_: /j #ubuntu
<draik> akrus: Ok. Thank you. It's installing.
<akrus> draik: you're welcome :)
<jhutchins> !find tovid
<mike_> w00t
<mike_> ty :O)
<ubotu> Package/file tovid does not exist in feisty
<xultz> !find tovid
<akrus> lololol
<draik> akrus: Not as much as I am thankful for the help
<akrus> what's tovid? :)
<jhutchins> That's... remarkably short-sighted...
<akrus> draik: :)
<jhutchins> http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
<akrus> lemme check~
<jhutchins> Since it is scripts, dependencies don't matter much, and it's safe to install it directly from CVS.
<akrus> Wikia? o_O
<akrus> isn't it the version of Wikipedia?
<xultz> there are no packages with tovid? So I must download from the main page?
<akrus> which has jokes and nothing more
<akrus> xultz: likely
<akrus> xultz: there it is!
<akrus> xultz: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Tovid
<akrus> download .deb for your architecture (x86/amd64)
<draik> Anyone here using qdvdauthor?
<draik> I can't install it
<draik> along with mjpegtools
<akrus> draik: error message? :x
<jhutchins> Here is a debian .deb for tovid: http://tovid.sourceforge.net/download/debian/pool
<outtawedlock> KDE icons are awfully jagged, are there any SVG themes?
<xultz> I install it with dpkg -i tovid...deb?
<akrus> outtawedlock: KDE4
<akrus> xultz: yep
<xultz> let me try it
<akrus> jhutchins: getdeb.net is nice with feisty :)
<TrueFX> how can i run kmformat?
<TrueFX> ive installed it with apt-get install kmformat
<TrueFX> but when i use run command ->kmformat
<TrueFX> it cant be found
<TrueFX> and i cant find it in my kmenu too ?
<TrueFX> where is it installed?
<outtawedlock> when using wine do I run the ISO or something?
<TrueFX> neither with whereis command on konsole
<xultz> I have a lot of depencies failing, is it possible to dpkg download the dependencies? Or I need to install one by one by hand?
<jhutchins> TrueFX:  dpkg -L kmformat
<draik> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jhutchins> TrueFX: Being a system-level thing, a command to format something is probably in /usr/sbin, which is not in the regular user's path, intended for use only by root.
<TrueFX> ok i see thx
<TrueFX> yet another questino
<TrueFX> i ve got a usb driver whcih i wnat to format
<TrueFX> i donno its name in /dev/ directory
<TrueFX> how is it named
<TrueFX> how can i find usb drives names in kubuntu
<TrueFX> i can list it with lsusb command on konsole
<TrueFX> i dont want to format wrong drives
<jhutchins> open a console.  tail -f /var/log/messages. Plug in the drive, watch what it's assigned.
* Indice is back.
<akrus> TrueFX: KMFormat displays the size :)
<TrueFX> yep
<TrueFX> yet another question
<TrueFX> how can i run KMFormat as root?
<TrueFX> it does not format my usb drive
<TrueFX> produce an error probably coz of permissions
<akrus> kdesu KMFormat
<noloved> do I need a pplug in for K3B to brun ISOS?
<TrueFX> how can i possibly run any program as root
<akrus> kdesu <any_program>
<noloved> it keeps saying not recognized plugin
<akrus> :)
<TrueFX> again error
<TrueFX> error during formattting?
<TrueFX> without any clue on what the erros is
<akrus> xultz: sudo apt-get install <name>
<akrus> TrueFX: open konsole
<TrueFX> ok
<TrueFX> so?
<akrus> TrueFX: which file system?
<Pupeno> Does anybody know how to get X working on a MacBook Pro?
<TrueFX> it does not matter with which file system i wnatto format
<Pupeno> noloved: no.
<TrueFX> i produce an error
<akrus> mkfs.ext3 -v /dev/sdXX
<TrueFX> file:///home/hasan/Desktop/Nessus
<akrus> where sdXX something like sdc1
<noloved> Pupeno: weird, I've tried with several bin/cue files by clicking cue and tells me that
<Pupeno> noloved: those are not ISOs.
<akrus> lol yep :x
<noloved> Pupeno: how I am supposed to burn those?
<TrueFX> root@TrueFX:/home/hasan# mkfs ext3 /dev/sdc1
<TrueFX> mke2fs 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<TrueFX> mkfs.ext2: invalid blocks count - /dev/sdc1
<TrueFX> root@TrueFX:/home/hasan#
<akrus> TrueFX: there's a dot right after mkfs
<akrus> mkfs.ext3
<akrus> :)
<akrus> and add '-v'
<akrus> it's verbose
<TrueFX> root@TrueFX:/home/hasan# mkfs ext3 /dev/sdc1
<TrueFX> mke2fs 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<TrueFX> mkfs.ext2: invalid blocks count - /dev/sdc1
<TrueFX> root@TrueFX:/home/hasan#
<akrus> wait
<akrus> DOT!
<akrus> POINT!
<Pupeno> noloved: I don't know. Thankfully I've never had to deal with those weird formats.
<akrus> mkfs<dot>ext3
<akrus> :)
<akrus> and is it sdc1 on your pc?
<TrueFX> root@TrueFX:/home/hasan# mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1
<TrueFX> mke2fs 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<TrueFX> /dev/sdc1 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!
<TrueFX> pardon i ve copied wrong thing
<akrus> :x
<akrus> thank god it was mounted
<TrueFX> what's wrong now?
<Pupeno> noloved: but if you search for "linux burn bin" or "linux burn cue" in some web searcher, you're likely to find something.
<BluesKaj> hey gents ..pastebin perhaps ?
<TrueFX> so
<akrus> TrueFX: so is it /dev/sdc1?
<TrueFX> yep
<akrus> okay
<TrueFX> ive found it with KMFormat
<akrus> my intuition is working well
<akrus> :)
<TrueFX> 15 mb usb driver
<akrus> run this
<akrus> sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<TrueFX> im root
<akrus> and format it using KMFormat
<akrus> it will work
<akrus> then dismiss sudo
<akrus> otherwise it will dismiss it automatically
<TrueFX> ok
<TrueFX> it's formatted succesfully
<akrus> :)
<TrueFX> can i place grub on it
<akrus> re-connect it now
<TrueFX> ive formatted ext3
<akrus> hm... i think you can... but i don't remember how :)
<TrueFX> how can i mount all filesystem in /etc/fstab ?
<Pupeno> TrueFX: mount -a I believe.
<TrueFX> ok thx Pupeno
<TrueFX> i can boot with usb drive right?
<TrueFX> coz i dont have a diskette driver so il try to install grub in usb driver
<Pupeno> TrueFX: that depends on the BIOS of your computer (motherboard).
<TrueFX> as far as i know i can boot from usb
<TrueFX> ok let me go on if i ve come across with more erros be prepared :)
<TrueFX> thx again
<akrus> TrueFX: good luck :P
<draik> anyone every gotten this error message?
<draik> ***sorry***
<akrus> ever*
<draik> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<draik> E: Error occurred while processing language-pack-gnome-nds (NewVersion1)
<draik> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages
<draik> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<akrus> !pastebin|draik
<ubotu> draik: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<akrus> :)
<draik> :(
<akrus> just when it's 4+ lines it's not recommended :)
<nosrednaekim> draik: I'd update my package lists.
<akrus> so okay -> away now -> watching video :)
<eguzkia> hello someone here know why i can't run beryl with my kubuntu edgy?
<eguzkia> i have nvidia GeForce 420 Go with nvidia-legacy-glx
<TrueFX> ok
<TrueFX> another question immediately
<crdlb> eguzkia, because you need to use nvidia-glx
<TrueFX> how can i find where is my partition containing boot directory?
<draik> nosrednaekim: I have. Nothing
<TrueFX> find /boot/grub/stage1 does not give a result
<draik> I keep getting the same error message with apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<TrueFX> error 15: File not found?
<TrueFX> so how can i boot then in to linux?
<eguzkia> crdb: i don't think nvidia-glx run on my old 420Go
<crdlb> eguzkia, it can
<eguzkia> crdb: there is a list to see that
<shane2peru> TrueFX: are you trying to restor grub?
<dale> Does kubuntu have any apps like Gimp?
<TrueFX> yep
<draik> dale: Kubuntu has GIMP
<TrueFX> that's what i try to do
<crdlb> eguzkia, http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<eguzkia> crdb: so do you think i ca install nvidia-glx
<TrueFX> im reading grub guide step by step
<TrueFX> i ve formatted a usb drive
<crdlb> eguzkia, yes
<shane2peru> TrueFX: and it doesn't fine it?
<TrueFX> im already in kubuntu
<dale> Will i have to install loads of gnome libs for gimp?
<TrueFX> but i cant have a dual boot system
<draik> Anyone have a clue about that error message? I'm blank.
<shane2peru> TrueFX: are you running off live CD?
<eguzkia> crdb: but the problem is that in edy there are problem with dependency with beryl
<draik> dale: no
<TrueFX> i have to disconnect the hard drives to swicth windows and kubuntu
<TrueFX> no
<rami> kabantoo:)
<draik> dale: sudo apt-get install gimp
<shane2peru> TrueFX: yes, I ran a daul boot for about 2 years
<TrueFX> i ve two drives
<TrueFX> one containing kbuuntu
<TrueFX> other windows
<TrueFX> but i can boot only one of them
<TrueFX> first ive isntalled kubuntu
<shane2peru> TrueFX: that is going to complicate things, and only one connected at a time?
<TrueFX> then i have disconnected it so that windows wouldnt write over it
<TrueFX> nope
<TrueFX> right now both of them are connected
<dale> How comes when I install kde apps in gnome I have to install loads of kde lib, but i dont have to install any libs for gnome apps?
<TrueFX> when i connect both of them i boot into kubuntu
<shane2peru> TrueFX: ok, so you installed Kubuntu with only one connected?
<shane2peru> TrueFX: if I'm not mistaken you are going to need to boot off of that drive, it should have installed grub, and you are saying it didn't?
<eriefisher> TrueFX:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179902&highlight=124989
<eguzkia> crdlb: ok but the problem is that i cannot download beryl-kubuntu from the edgy repository
<draik> I'm stuck. I can't install anything, I can't update and I can't upgrade.
<crdlb> eguzkia, did you add the beryl-project repository?
<nosrednaeki1> draik: what happens when you try to update?
<shane2peru> TrueFX: this is the guide you followed?
<eguzkia> crdlb: can you give me the URL
<draik> nosrednaeki1: same error as stated before.
<crdlb> eguzkia, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<eguzkia> ok
<dale> Sorry, What was the command to edit the kde menu?
<ardchoille> kmenuedit
<dale> Thanks
<shane2peru> dale: right click on the menu, and select edit menu
<dale> Thats easyer, thanks!
<TrueFX> shane
<TrueFX> yep
<shane2peru> TrueFX: which link did you follow from the guide?
<ardchoille> dale: I made a "Menu Editor" menu item in the System section because I have my desktop right-click menu set to show the applications menu instead of the desktop menu
<mordaunt> has anyone tried out firefox3 ?
<TrueFX> no no no
<TrueFX> this is not hte link i read
<TrueFX> i m reading official GRUB documentation
<shane2peru> TrueFX: ok, this guide is just to restore grub
<dale> ohhhhhhhh....
<dale> Good Idea
<dale> Does anyone know any kubuntu specific tutorial sites?
<roho> !kubunut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubunut - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roho> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<roho> :)
<dale> Sorry lol
<ardchoille> dale: You might find some at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu  or  http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php  or  http://kubuntuforums.net/
<TrueFX> shane2peru
<dale> Thanks guys.
<TrueFX> i ve installed my windows on sda1 partition
<draik> nosrednaekim: any idea about what is going on?
<TrueFX> and linux on hda1
<shane2peru> TrueFX: ok, but when you installed Kubuntu only one hdd was connected correct?
<TrueFX> yep
<TrueFX> then i ve disconnected it
<shane2peru> TrueFX: were you able to boot into Kubuntu off that hdd after installation?
<TrueFX> ive installed windos on another ide drive
<TrueFX> yep
<TrueFX> i use right now kubuntu
<TrueFX> i can boot into windows and kubuntu
<shane2peru> TrueFX: ok, so we established that that hdd was setup right
<TrueFX> when i plug in one of them
<shane2peru> right
<eguzkia> crdlb: sorry but the problem is that i have already installed beryl on my machine but when i try ti run beryl go in crash
<TrueFX> both set ups are right
<TrueFX> both of them are marked bootable
<shane2peru> TrueFX: you are going to have to play with mapping your drives now
<crdlb> eguzkia, because it won't work with the legacy driver
<shane2peru> which hdd do you want to boot with?
<TrueFX> when both of them are connected i boot into kubuntu without chosing anything
<TrueFX> so how can i do that ?
<shane2peru> TrueFX: ok, that is because the other hdd was not connected, so Kubuntu didn't know it existed
<eguzkia> crdlb: ok i have found the beryl chat
<shane2peru> you are going to have to edit your grub menu list
<TrueFX> ive done it  once but probably i ve made mistakes
<TrueFX> do u wanna see it?
<shane2peru> TrueFX: first backup your menu.lst
<shane2peru> well, first I'm going to need to know how windows sees your windows drive, and what it is called.
<shane2peru> other wise it won't help me to see your menu.lst
<TrueFX> 1 title Windows
<TrueFX>   2 root (hd1,0)
<TrueFX>   3 savedefault
<TrueFX>   4 makeactive
<TrueFX>   5 map (hd0)(hd1)
<TrueFX>   6 map (hd1)(hd0)
<TrueFX>   7 chainloader +1
<TrueFX> ive done it
<TrueFX> first it was empty ive read something and ive changed it like that but it does not work
<TrueFX> i have one ide drive and one sata
<shane2peru> TrueFX: ok, but what is your windows hdd location when you type sudo fdisk -l
<shane2peru> in the commandline
<TrueFX> kubuntu is installed on ide older drive
<shane2peru> TrueFX: ok, you are starting to leave my realm of knowledge.
<draik> Figured it out
<shane2peru> TrueFX: how does linus see your windows partition?
<TrueFX> is there a paste boot here?
<TrueFX> its a little large
<draik> akrus: There were a few repos left behind from edgy
<shane2peru> yeah, but I don't know how to use it, it is pastebin
<shane2peru> TrueFX:
<TrueFX> as sda1 as far as i know
<TrueFX> ive mounted it manually
<shane2peru> TrueFX: in the command line you need to type : 'sudo fdisk -l'
<draik> For everyone running with the option of Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu...
<TrueFX> hasan@TrueFX:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<TrueFX> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<draik> How do you setup the default apps?
<TrueFX> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<TrueFX> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<TrueFX>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<TrueFX> /dev/sda1   *           1        3973    31913091    7  HPFS/NTFS
<shane2peru> TrueFX: ok, just need the /dev/sda part
<TrueFX> /dev/sda2            3974       27839   191703645    5  Extended
<TrueFX> /dev/sda3           27840       30401    20579265   83  Linux
<shane2peru> ok
<TrueFX> /dev/sda5            3974       27839   191703612+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<TrueFX> Disk /dev/hdc: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<TrueFX> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<TrueFX> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<TrueFX>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<shane2peru> TrueFX: just the sda is where your windows is?
<TrueFX> /dev/hdc1   *           1        4863    39062016   83  Linux
<TrueFX> /dev/hdc2            4864        5045     1461915    5  Extended
<TrueFX> /dev/hdc5            4864        5045     1461883+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<TrueFX> Disk /dev/sdc: 16 MB, 16384000 bytes
<TrueFX> 2 heads, 32 sectors/track, 500 cylinders
<TrueFX> Units = cylinders of 64 * 512 = 32768 bytes
<TrueFX>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<TrueFX> /dev/sdc1   *           1         499       15952    1  FAT12
<TrueFX> sorry everybody i donno how to paste using pasteboot
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | TrueFX
<ubotu> TrueFX: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<TrueFX> sda1 windows
<eriefisher> !pastebin
<TrueFX> ok i havent seen paste link
<shane2peru> TrueFX: why do you have a linux partition on sda?
<BluesKaj> and draik , don't encourage anymore the flooding please
<TrueFX> sda5 for backup files
<TrueFX> i just wnated to install mandriva also
<TrueFX> but its far complicated
<TrueFX> 3 boot
<draik> BluesKaj: not a problem
<TrueFX> windows kubuntu and mandriva
<shane2peru> TrueFX: ok, but you can boot into windows with just the windows hdd plugged in?
<TrueFX> yep i can
<TrueFX> i can boot into both OS
<TrueFX> but without grub
<TrueFX> literally manual configuration
<TrueFX> :)
<shane2peru> TrueFX: right, ok, you need to edit your menu.lst to open windows
<TrueFX> i plug off the cables accordingly
<TrueFX> how can i do that?
<shane2peru> when you boot into Kubuntu can you see grub?
<TrueFX> yep
<TrueFX> i can run grub
<shane2peru> ok, can you see your windows line?
<TrueFX> ?
<TrueFX> what do u mean with that?
<draik> How do I setup the default app. It wants to keep using BitTorrent instead of kTorrent
<TrueFX> windows line?
<shane2peru> TrueFX: when you boot into Kubuntu, you can see the option to boot windows that you added to your grub menu.lst
<TrueFX> i can see my windows partitions as mounted
<TrueFX> how can i do that ?
<TrueFX> i dont see anything
<shane2peru> TrueFX: you can go to that line and hit 'e' to edit that line
<eriefisher> TrueFX:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179902&highlight=124989
<BluesKaj> draik , when the dialog pops up choose browse , then in filesystems choose usr, then bin, then ktorrent
<shane2peru> TrueFX: you are going to have to just follow that link. I can't really help you more than that.
<TrueFX> i havent understood quite well what i have to doo
<TrueFX> do i have to change it to sda1 in my menulist?
<TrueFX> especially maping part
<Pupeno> I've installed Kubuntu in my MacBookPro and /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty... what now?
<shane2peru> TrueFX: no, leave it as hd, I have a sata drive and it is listed as hd
<shane2peru> TrueFX: the mapping part I have never really done before, I would follow that guide as best as you can and keep trying.
<shane2peru> TrueFX: if one way doesn't work play around with it a little more.
<shane2peru> TrueFX: keep editing the menu.lst until you get it right.  That is about the best I can tell you.
<TrueFX> ok ill try to do that
<TrueFX> which one is hd0
<TrueFX> which one is hd1?
<TrueFX> sata or ide is listed as hd0?
<mordaunt> so where can one find the feisty preview repos?
<shane2peru> TrueFX: both are going to be listed as hd, probably your Kubuntu is going to be listed as hd0, and the windows as hd1 - my guess
<shane2peru> TrueFX: the mapping changes that (I think) because booting needs to be the primary hdd, my guess, and that is all it is is a guess.
<eguzkia> crdlb: i have installed nvidia-glx but doesen't work
<eguzkia> crdlb: i have installed nvidia-glx but doesen't work
<eguzkia> sorry the library to play mp3
<Pupeno> nobody knows?
<Megatron> Pupeno, maybe dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<schizm> does glib-gettextize only come with versions of glib > 2.0?
<BluesKaj> why is your xorg file empty , Pupeno
<Pupeno> Megatron: that asks for some questions to which I have no answer and ends failing.
<Megatron> how come you have no answers? examples please
<Pupeno> BluesKaj: I don't know. It was left that way by the (alternative) installer.
<Pupeno> Megatron: I don't know the sync frequencies of the monitor.
<Pupeno> Megatron: I don't even know the supported resolution.
<TrueFX> :)
<TrueFX> thx shane2peru
<TrueFX> :)
<TrueFX> ill try to guess too
<TrueFX> i hope grub lets me to do that
<Megatron> Pupeno, you might choose "Simple" setup mode instead of "Medium" or "Advanced" ones
<Megatron> as for resolutions, start from lowest one
<Pupeno> Megatron: I am not even sure that a low resolution is right for a wide screen.
<BluesKaj> well it has to be restored , and the choices you make when you reconfig we can help you with , but first we have to know some hardware info about your noyebook , like graphics cards etc
<Megatron> but i believe your installation is broken (e.g. unfinished) - xorg.conf just can't be empty afaik
<BluesKaj> some wiped the file
<schizm> anyone?  glib-gettextize?   how to get it with feisty, dont want to compile it myself
<BluesKaj> one
<demonspork> !krdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krdc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pupeno> BluesKaj: it is a MacBook Pro... if you want to know anything particular I can try to find out.
<Pupeno> Megatron: "Amount of memory (kb) to be sued by the viedo card"?
<BluesKaj> Pupeno , lspci in the terminal
<Pupeno> BluesKaj: yes.
<BluesKaj> look for a graphics card
<Megatron> Pupeno, i suggest you leave any unknown field empty, and the reconfigurer should handle it mor or less properly
<lolj> elow
<shane2peru> TrueFX: not a problem. When you get into editing grub, rather rebooting 100 times you can when at the grub menu before booting pick a line like your windows line, and then press the 'e' key to edit that line
<Pupeno> BluesKaj: it is an Ati Radeon Mobility X1600.
<Pupeno> Megatron: ok.
<shane2peru> TrueFX: it will save you from booting 100x to see if it works
<BluesKaj> ok
<lolj> hey does someone has some experience wit kubuntu 64 bit for AMD
<Pupeno> Megatron: that's what I did before, it didn't work. But I can do it again.
<shane2peru> TrueFX: when you get it right, write it down and edit your menu.lst because those are temp changes.
<Pupeno> Megatron: "use kernel framebuffer device interface?"
<Pupeno> Megatron: the default is no.
<TrueFX> where are usb devices are mounted?
<TrueFX> is there a file like /etc/fstab for usb devices?
<TrueFX> in kubuntu
<Pupeno> TrueFX: anywhere, normally on /media, running "mount" in a terminall will show you where everything is mounted.
<BluesKaj> lolj, yes ... hardware recognition wasn't working well so i switched to x86
<Pupeno> TrueFX: there's only one /etc/fstab for everything, but some things like remobable devices are handled outside fstab.
<Pupeno> TrueFX: you can list usb or any device on /etc/fstab anywhay.
<BluesKaj> Pupeno, it's quite safe to choose defaults
<Pupeno> Ok, I now have a xorg.conf file, but I still get: "no screens found".
<TrueFX> ive connected my usb drive
<TrueFX> its mounted automatically
<TrueFX> but its not listed in /etc/fstab
<TrueFX> also its name has changed probably
<TrueFX> :)
<Pupeno> TrueFX: no, those remobable devices mounted automatically are not listed in /etc/fstab.
<TrueFX> where are they listed?
<TrueFX> is there a files for those also?
<Pupeno> TrueFX: nowhere.
<Pupeno> TrueFX: since you can plug and unplug anything at anytime they are recognized on the fly and mounted.
<Megatron> TrueFX, is there in fstab something like /dev/sda1 ?
<eriefisher> TrueFX:usb drives are listed in /etc/mtab
<eguzkia> sorry what can i do to here mp3 i think i need a library
<eguzkia> someone can help me?
<Pupeno> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pupeno> !mp3 to eguzkia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 to eguzkia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pupeno> !tell eguzkia about mp3
<TrueFX> ok
<TrueFX> they are listed there
<TrueFX> etc/mtab
<Pupeno> TrueFX: that file is "dynamic", it is written when something is mounted.
<eguzkia> Pupeno: i cannot listen mp3 i think i need a library
<Pupeno> TrueFX: when you unplug it it'll be removed.
<TrueFX> ok i see thx
<Pupeno> eguzkia: follow the links, do what's listed there.
<gumjo> Does k3b burn UIF (MagigISO) images directly to a DVD?
<Karti> Hi all just a quick one....If I plug in an IPOD will it get picked up straight away with Amorak or will I need some other apps?
<Schuenemann> Karti, amarok? you will open it with konqueror
<dale> Woahh yea! Ive finally managed to get flash working in a 64 browser.
<pacman> anyone have any experience with Seagate external hard drives?
<Karti> Schuenemann: WIll it play my files or will I need to copy them and will they play with their encryption
<Karti> I just heard that there was someting I had to downlodad
<Schuenemann> Karti, what do you mean? I thought you wanted to copy files to and from the ipod
<pacman> anayone?
<tombar_> i guess amarok will tell you if you need any extra codec/plugin/module
<Karti> pacman: I use a 250 gig external networked drive is that is what you mean
<Karti> but its WD
<coreymon77> hi everyone
<pacman> WD?
<gumjo> anyone know if k3b can work with UIF files
<Karti> Schuenemann: I have some downloaded music from ITunes on my wifes IPOD but I would like it play on my PC
<Karti> Western Digital
<coreymon77> who here has seen me help people in this channel and can vouch for me at the community council meeting?
<etbarr> I'd like control over which directory a konsole tab starts in.
<pacman> I've got everything plugged in right, but I'm not seeing it on my /media
<etbarr> In particular, I'd like it to start in the same directory as the active tab
<Schuenemann> Karti, they have encryption? I didn't know that
<etbarr> Does anyone know how to configure konsole to do this?
<Karti> Schuenemann: fraid so....I was just hoping to transfer them....if teh wife lets me!
<Schuenemann> haven't you tested?
<TrueFX> how can i see disk usage of a folder?
<Karti> Schuenemann: As a windows user she thinks if I plug it into my PC linux will break it!
<TrueFX> and its recursive folders?
<Schuenemann> Karti, hehehe
<Schuenemann> plug it when she isn't home
<coreymon77> Karti: what, a usb key?
<coreymon77> Karti: thats not true
<pacman> Karti?
<Karti> pacman: yes?
<Schuenemann> more likely windows will break it
<Karti> Schuenemann: true, but try telling her that!
<pacman> is there seomthing i need to get to get this to work?
<Karti> coreymon77:  SOrry?
<Schuenemann> hehe :)
<coreymon77> Karti: what are you trying to plug in?
<Karti> coreymon77: an IPOD, mini I think
<Karti> pacman: I have a usb drive (external) attached, but when I switch it on the system picks it up
<coreymon77> Karti: there are programs that you can get off of apt to do that
<Karti> coreymon77: any idea what they are called?
<coreymon77> ipod
<Karti> nah! what that easy?
<coreymon77> Karti: apt-cache search is your friend
<coreymon77> Karti: the package name is called ipod
<Karti> just looking now
<pacman> yeah, it's not showing up Karti...maybe I should reboot and see what happens
<Karti> pacman: reboot with it unplugged and plug it in when the system is up and running
<pacman> k
<coreymon77> just apt-cache search ipod and choose one of the packages that come up
<Karti> coreymon77: many thanks....that is a cracker. I have been using the apt-get install but the cache search is awesome!
<BluesKaj> well if it's an ipod then was deigned for a Mac, not windows , so maybe it'll break windows :)
<Karti> totally agree...
<Schuenemann> don't underestimate windows' breaking potencials
<Schuenemann> potentials*
<coreymon77> Karti: what about the gtkpod package
<grul> here
<grul> Below is the demonstrated difference, though, at least for Ubuntu 6.06 and earlier. The example displayed is the package kword, but it works the same for any package that has dependencies.
<hunf> i can't write to sources.list file
<grul> Both aptitude and apt-get will install kword and its dependencies (kspread, kword-data, and libwv2-1c2), but only aptitude will actually remove the dependencies when kword is removed (and only if no other packages depend on those dependencies).
<hunf> what can i do?
<grul> so, please, stop telling people to use apt-get
<Schuenemann> apt-get autoremove
<hunf> anyone?
<coreymon77> hunf: you have to edit it as root
<hunf> how?
<coreymon77> hunf: you can only edit the sources.list file as root
<coreymon77> hunf: type this into a terminal window
<Schuenemann> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sourcesl.list
<Schuenemann> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<hunf> i am sorry but i am new to linux and kubuntu
<coreymon77> hunf: kdesu kate /etc/apt.sources.list
<coreymon77> hunf: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<dale> What do I need to install so i can play divx movies?
<ardchoille> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eriefisher> hunf: ALT-F2 kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<nosrednaekim> dale: search through adept for divx
<pacman> hmmm, not picking it up
<hunf> ok thanks
<grul> what's kdesu? like sudo?
<ardchoille> apt-cache search divx
<Megatron> grul, yeah. KDE SuperUser
<Karti> just installed the gtkpod, just about to play it
<nosrednaekim> grul: yes, but for GUI apps
<dale> Thanks, Its much better to talk to an human than a bot. ;)
<BluesKaj> hunf, to open a text editor like kate  , alt+f2 , then type or copy and paste: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<dale> hG3_Tg7a
<dale> Oops..
<ardchoille> grul: Use kdesu for graphical apps and sudo for cli apps.
<grul> got it...
<hunf> there is a way to install programs after i edited the sources.list file?
<ardchoille> hunf: Once you edit that file, you need to run  sudo apt-get update  to update the sources.
<nosrednaekim> hunf: of course. you need to do "sudo apt-get update" first though
<nosrednaekim> to get the new package lists
<hunf> Wow nice support guys
<hunf> thanks
<BluesKaj> yes hunf, the sources list is then consulted by whatever package manager you use to install the programs you want. either apt, adept or synaptic
<nosrednaekim> hunf: NP
<ardchoille> apt is the package manager, adept|synaptic|aptitude|etc are only gui front-ends.
<dale> How can I write a message targeted to a user?
<ardchoille> dale: That's a very good question
<dale> :P
<BluesKaj> lets not confuse the issue ardchoille ...we were all new once ...simple is best
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: I was attempting to "clear the air" so to speak.. trying to avoid confusion to begin with ;)
<dale> ...
<nosrednaekim> dale: I know there was an app called talk.
<ardchoille> There's also an app called write, but I'm not sure how that works.
<BluesKaj> well ardchoille, i'm still in the 8th grade when it comes to my linux education, so i'm still in touch with my noob grades
<dale> sorry I dont understand.
<BluesKaj> :)
<ardchoille> :)
<nosrednaekim> dale: or you could write to their .bashrc ...
<ardchoille> dale: Or you could write a text file on their desktop and stick a shortcut in Autorun
<makuseru> !NFS
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<dale> How do I turn of that ipv6 thing?
<nosrednaekim> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<dale> Thanks
<nosrednaekim> thank you ubotu
* Misterfixit is back.
<pacman> still not getting my box to recognize my external hd
<Misterfixit> wow that change over from wired to wireless was easy!  I've been using my cat5 and decided to try out a wireless card.  plugged in the RA2500 Linksys card and used the KWiFiManager application.  Blip .. I'm wireless now.
<Misterfixit> Oh yes and found on the scanning three unsecured nodes in my neighboorhood.  Have to tell the neighbors!
<crimsun> excellent.  That's how it's supposed to work.
<Misterfixit> I thought so ... I can't tell you the pita it would have been under Fedora ... and I've been a Fedora guy since it was Fedora
<Misterfixit> Ubuntu continues to amaze me at the completeness of the system
<ryantucc> Could someone help? My computer is booting into a command line - I posted in the forum and got a response, but I don't entirely understand (see http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3084481.0)
<ardchoille> dale: You can even write a self-deleting message; deletes itself after displaying the message:  http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/37628
<krunchi> hi every body, i installed now kubuntu 7.04 but konqueror does not do browsing, konqueror works locally and ftp protocol works fine but at http protocol gives message could not connect to server, my net connection is fine, firefox, kopette are fine. only kontact and konqueror wont work. can any body helps
<nosrednaekim> Misterfixit: RAlink... luck you
<Misterfixit> Right now I have 20 windows, running in individual windows thunderbird, firefox, konversation, gaim, kaffeine, updates, system status, wireless scanner, comics reader (love that alt-cnl-del comic) and open office spreadsheets....
<nosrednaekim> krunchi: it has to do with the network manager applet
<nosrednaekim> its telling konqueror and ko[pete that you aren't connected
<Misterfixit> Try running the network applet again
<Misterfixit> and after that you might try pulling the power plug from your router and letting it reset for a couple seconds then powering it up again so it does the auto dhcp thing
<krunchi> thanks misterfixit, i try now
<Misterfixit> coolio
<noloved> hi what the KDE screensaver for Kubuntu?
<Misterfixit> if you don't come back we'll know it didn't work  :-)
<frellum_> bonsoir
<Misterfixit> Guten Abend!
<Misterfixit> AnYong-Hasimika!
<frellum_> y a-t-il qqun qui parle franais
<Misterfixit> Hallo!
<salo> alguien que hale espaol?
<frellum_> someone spaek french
<Misterfixit> j'scuse, no parlais mon ami; parlon english, latin, spanish
<noloved> callate mierda
<Misterfixit> et korean
<frellum_> ok english
<Megatron> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<noloved> esperanto
<frellum_> comment fait-on ?
<Misterfixit> et cowboy american too .... "hey dude, how's them things hanging?"
<noloved> !esperanto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esperanto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grul> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Misterfixit> !English
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<noloved> how come Ubuntu means towards humanity whilst excluding esperanto speaking folks?
<Misterfixit> !klingon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klingon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Misterfixit> that is a good point .. I am planning on studying Esperanto too
<Misterfixit> ok, enough fun.  see you all tomorrow.  I am going back to building more servers with a kickstart linux pack
* Misterfixit is away: Gone away for now.
<noloved> Kubuntu's jagginess is unacceptable
<hunfa> "Conversation with su failed"
<hunfa> what should i do?
<krunchi> misterfixit are you there
* Misterfixit is back.
<Misterfixit> hey krunchi, I am back
<Misterfixit> your wireless setup must be working krunchi, you are back!
<krunchi> i just wanted to thank you for help
<krunchi> konqueror and kontact started working
<Misterfixit> oh, you are very welcome.  I am please to help when I can.  I don't know much but will offer advice if I do kknow something
<noloved> is there a way to make Amarok compatible with Frostwire?
<crimsun> ok, UI question for you guys/gals
<crimsun> in most KDE 3 apps, is there a Close or a Quit PushButton in the lower right corner of a main window?
<Misterfixit> BTW once you are working with Linux for awahile and are comfortable with it you shold also share your knowledge.  two heads are better than one.  Of course, my mother-in-law has two heads, but that is another story
<Misterfixit> noloved:  in what way making it compatible?
<krunchi> kaffeine of kubuntu 7.04 crashed alot while trying to run video cd
<Misterfixit> crimsun:  I am pretty sure it would depend upon which of your "themes" you would use, there are so many choices now in themes that it is hard to keep up with them
<crimsun> Misterfixit: in the default 7.04 theme, for instance.
<crimsun> (polyester?)
<Misterfixit> i am pretty sure one of themes -- maybe poly?
<crimsun> (not a KDE user normally, but I've written PyQt3 and PyQt4 apps, so I want the UI consistent)
<Misterfixit> i'd have to check which one I am using ... :-)
<noloved> Misterfixit: in the way that songs are automatically transferred to Amarok folder from FrostWire
<noloved> is that possible?
<Misterfixit> ui would be constant if you set it... that is constant throughout your particular instal and user  now if you want the same for multiple users you would need to work up the Kickstart app
<noloved> what's Full Duplex IN sound?
<noloved> is it better to have in full duplex
<crimsun> yes, it's better.
<crimsun> Nearly all modern digital audio controllers are capable of it.
<Misterfixit> noloved:  oic ... well sure, you could set in frostwire/limewire and in amarok a folder called "noloved's music".  that is how I have mine set up --- /home/dave/music
<Misterfixit> all music i either rip via CD or rip via other means i have pushed to that folder and then use EasyTag to sort things out and make sure all the tags are consistent
<pacman> any idea what I need to do to get my seagate external hard drive to work?  I'm not seeing it anywhere on my box
<Misterfixit> pac is it a usb or firewire?
<pacman> usb
<Misterfixit> also on music, my music streams which i rip from www.radioparadise.com are automatically pushed into that folder also by my stream record app
<Misterfixit> if it usb then you can try to mount it manually, but the system usually mounts usb automatically and it shows up as an icon on your desktop
<Misterfixit> i am not too conversant with the use of a usb external storage drive -- I have a firewire unit from Maxtor and it took some changes in my fstab file to get it to be seen and used
<Misterfixit> let's see if our 'bot knows
<Misterfixit> !external
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about external - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Misterfixit> !usb drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb drive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Misterfixit> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pacman> hmm
<Misterfixit> bot is usually pretty smart.  try that URI he gave us and see what you can find
<Misterfixit> it pretty simple, however, so don't worry about "not" being able to use your external drive
<hunfa> can someone help me with installing nvidia drivers?
<Misterfixit> hunfa:  you should go to the ubuntu web site and read the nvidia pages VERY carefully.
<Misterfixit> nvidia drivers and linux are a gigantic pain in the ass
<hunfa> :(
<omega> Hi.
<pacman> thought nividia was better than ati
<Misterfixit> i have the GeForce 6200 card and it took some cursing on my part to get it going so I can use the linux googleearth
<omega> I just installed Kubuntu, and the bouncing program icon that is displayed when a program is launched is driving me crazy. How can I switch it off?
<omega> I've looked through all the settings, but I cannot find it.
<hunfa> can i install packages through the console?
<Misterfixit> brb
* Misterfixit is away: Gone away for now.
<hunfa> there is an option to install packages via console?
<eriefisher> hunfa: sudo aptitude install (packagename)
<hunfa> thanks
<eriefisher> hufna: sudo apt-get install (packagename) will also work
<PsiKloPx> I'm running Feisty Fawn on a 650 mhz Dell laptop with a 6 G hard drive.  Home directory and below is 1.8 G but 'df -h' tells me that I'm using 100% of the drive with only 534k remaining.  How can I find what's using the space?
<PsiKloPx> ...and yes, trash bin is empty....;)
#kubuntu 2007-06-24
<bob_> salut
<bob_> hello
<bob_> somebody online?
<PsiKloPx> just a noob lookin' for a little help
<PsiKloPx> apparently
<eriefisher> we are here
<bob_> he does anyone help me with a Makefile pb????
<bob_> can
<eriefisher> not my thing but ask away
<jhutchins> bob_: Post a clear summary of your problem.  If someone who knows somethig about it drifts by, they'll answer.
<jhutchins> bob_: This time of day is a bit hit-or-miss.
<bob_> yeah
<bob_> i d like to use a folder to generate my .o files
<bob_> but i m missing something the makefile
<dale> I have a mute key in my keyboard that somehow executes a 'mute' function on kmix but it does not work.
<jhutchins> Might be something over at http://tldp.org
<dale> known bug?
<noloved> SuperKaramba is a mess, is unified like O$$$ X, for instance I can't move LiquidWheather
<jhutchins> dale: If it doesn't work, how do you know it's executing a mute function for kmix?
<dale> It coems up on the screen "mute on/off" but it does not actualy mute.
<dale> any ideas?
<noloved> I think I screw a screw somewhere
<noloved> is OK to do this? sudo chown -R user /media/MyFolder
<noloved> my psp     no longer is mounting yet it mount in XP
<dale> driver problem maybe?
<noloved> [11985.685330]  end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 0
<noloved> [12370.287887]  usb 4-6: USB disconnect, address 13
<noloved> [25947.950680]  VMBlock warning: DentryOpRevalidate: invalid args from kernel
<DaSkreech> noloved: Why don't you just mount it with rights?
<noloved> basically
<noloved> should it be the damn thing autoamtically mount?
<BluesKaj> dale, perhaps your xorg.conf file KB settings aren't quite right ...i'd try in the KB sys settings first tho
<dale> sorry i dont understand.
<noloved> where's customer service? Kubuntu is not mounting my flash
<DaSkreech> noloved: What is it doing with it?
<noloved> this
<noloved> [11985.685330]  end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 0
<noloved> [12370.287887]  usb 4-6: USB disconnect, address 13
<noloved> [25947.950680]  VMBlock warning: DentryOpRevalidate: invalid args from kernel
<noloved> ^^^ that and with TWO computers
<DaSkreech> Looks like something is up with the device
<noloved> DaSkreech: but it mounts ok in m$$$ and I've tried with two different flash cards both fail misserably in Kubuntu
<noloved> there's no more disgraceful Kubuntu failure than this
<DaSkreech> noloved: what happens if you mount them manually
<noloved> I don't think /dev/flahswhatever is even showing up
<DaSkreech> noloved: actaully I think not booting  but trying to do so overloading the power supply and starting a fire which burns down the neighbourhood might be more disgraceful
<noloved> but let me check
<DaSkreech> noloved: do you know what /dev/flashwhatever should be ? :)
<noloved> DaSkreech: dmesg will spit it out for me
<banksey> Hey guys, What the differnce between Ubuntu and Kubuntu, If any :/
<DaSkreech> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<noloved> DaSkreech: can't mount it because of this "[23549.464944]  usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 14
<noloved> oh man
<noloved> what happened?
<DaSkreech> USB 2.0?
<noloved> is something wrong in the kernel ?? look at this awfully ugly message "[25947.950680]  VMBlock warning: DentryOpRevalidate: invalid args from kernel"
<banksey> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<noloved> am about to curse
<DaSkreech> noloved: it need rogue? :)
<noloved> like sailor
<DaSkreech> noloved: have you tried to do a search for the error?
<noloved> rogue what
<DaSkreech> mascara
<noloved> YES, in here
<DaSkreech> noloved: is it a USB 2 device?
<noloved> yes
<DaSkreech> is it a USB 2.0 chipset?
<noloved> DaSkreech: MY BAD. I was plugging the cable on another computer without power and without monitor.
<noloved> now is ok
<DaSkreech> that's what I thought :)
<DaSkreech> noloved: if you would still like to curse at the problem like a sailor please go ahead
<noloved> by the way I don't  agree the way Kubuntu deletes stuff in flash, it seems that is using shred with 45 passes
<noloved> can't it just clipped it off the filesystem?
<noloved> I don't need a massive overwrite
<DaSkreech> noloved: fairly certain that's not by default something you turned on somewhere
<noloved> I still get this guly error though "[28605.337506]  VMBlock warning: DentryOpRevalidate: invalid args from kernel"
<vit_> hola
<draik> How do I play SWF files/ GNASH makes it play like a chipmunk on crack
<DaSkreech> noloved: Not sure. the only other place I see that turning up is on nvidia's site
<DaSkreech> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<vit_> hola
<DaSkreech> vit_: hi
<noloved> ok
<noloved> it
<noloved> it's fine
<vit_> how are you
<devnull> heh 64bit didn't like me much
<noloved> anyway I just finishing mad programs I don't know what else to do
<noloved> I am bored now
<DaSkreech> start sane ones?
<dale> Does anyone know any superKaramba docks that have kopete, amarok etc icons?
<DaSkreech> geila: ok and you?
<Sayers> PriceChild: Hi
<dale> anyone?
<noloved> oh I know, what a GUI user-friendly FireWall and AntiVirus?
<DaSkreech> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<DaSkreech> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<geila> ALGUIEN Q HABLE ESPAOL
<noloved> DaSkreech: just for feel good
<noloved> geila: calla mierda
<DaSkreech> !es | geila
<ubotu> geila: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<geila> MAS MIERDA SERAS TU
<noloved> tu madre guarra
<noloved> what about a FireWall?
<DaSkreech> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<draik> I have KDE/GNOME/XFCE all under one roof (namely my computer). How do I select a default app per desktop environment. I don't want the choice to be system-wide, just environment-wide.
<DaSkreech> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<DaSkreech> No idea in XFCE
<draik> Thank you DaSkreech
<noloved> DaSkreech: what else could I download for Kubuntu?
<draik> What's the best app for playing SWF (flash) files?
<devnull> <3 kubuntu compared to suse
<DaSkreech> noloved: what do you do?
<DaSkreech> draik: a web browser
<noloved> DaSkreech: got three
<noloved> oh
<noloved> DaSkreech: nothing really productive
<noloved> is for other ppl this
<DaSkreech> noloved: then wesnoth
<noloved> they are not players
<DaSkreech> noloved: what are they?
<noloved> desktop users, chat browse, aol and so
<noloved> music
<noloved> videos
<draik> DaSkreech: Even if I have it downloaded on my desktop?
<Arwen> anyone here have experience with gpg? I need help
<DaSkreech> noloved: You dropped on thecodec already
<noloved> DaSkreech: what's that?
<DaSkreech> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noloved> DaSkreech: yeah I think I've got most of it covered if not all. At least all I've been able to see no those threads
<draik> DaSkreech: Do you think I have a codec issue as well? I can't seem to play the SWF file with GNASH
<DaSkreech> draik: no. You have GNASh  it tries to emultate a flash that's at least 2 versions old and I'm assuming it doesn't have all of those covered as well
<noloved> !acc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> DaSkreech: Recommended solution?
<noloved> what's the codec in charge of AAC
<noloved> !aac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Arwen> noloved, faad
<DaSkreech> draik: read ! flash
<Arwen> but which package you need depends on the player
<draik> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Linux_Galore> or just use kubxtra and it will install all that stuff for you from a graphical interface  www.kde-apps.org
<noloved> Arwen: wow, I was missing that one!!!
<noloved> strange I let that pass by
<soulrider_> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Linux_Galore> !kubxtra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubxtra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> noloved, ....FAIL
<Linux_Galore> still not in the repo
<Arwen> installing faad won't help with anything
<Linux_Galore> Arwen: install  xine-extracodecs
<Arwen> Linux_Galore, don't tell me what to install, geez
<noloved> Arwen:  ohh I filed :-) lol
* Arwen can't figure out this gpg nonsense
<Linux_Galore> Arwen: kgpg  life is too short
<noloved> E: Couldn't find package xine-extracodecs
<Arwen> Linux_Galore, that doesn't help because I actually *need* to figure out gpg
<noloved> there's no program more loathing than Real Player, is it possible to play Real's files with an open source program?
<Arwen> noloved, it's called 'libxine1-ffmpeg'
<draik> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Arwen> and to play crappy formats like Real and WMA, you need w32codecs
<DaSkreech> noloved: it's libxine
<Linux_Galore> Arwen: the GNU guys have a trainer running around thats how I learnt it
<noloved> ok got 'em all then
* Arwen just needs to figure out how to make a keyring..
<DaSkreech> Arwen: What nonesense?
<Arwen> DaSkreech, gpg nonsense
<noloved> this chapter is over
<Arwen> I can't make heads or tails over it
<DaSkreech> Arwen: why do you need to?
<Arwen> make a keyring apparently
<Arwen> gpgv keeps complaining about not having a 'trustedkeys.gpg'
<DaSkreech> noloved: libxine-extracodecs
<DaSkreech> noloved: you can install helix
<noloved> libxine-extracodecs is already the newest version.
<Linux_Galore> the package is actually called libxine-extracodecs sorry
<DaSkreech> Arwen: right make a  key ring
<noloved> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<DaSkreech> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<noloved> is ClamAV the KDE version? I thought there was something like KlamAV
<DaSkreech> hi dale
<noloved> I already read that
<Linux_Galore> noloved: you may have to compile  ffmpeg and enable some things
<DaSkreech> noloved: no it's command line
<Arwen> clamav is command line software...
<dale> Hello Daskreech.
<Arwen> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Arwen> kthx
<noloved> Linux_Galore: like what?
<dale> Does anyone know any dock apps? except kooldock?
<noloved> Linux_Galore: why would I have to compile? For I might as well install Gentoo
<DaSkreech> noloved: ha ha :) right
<Linux_Galore> noloved:  because its covered by a commercial license
<noloved> Helix is O_open source??
<DaSkreech> noloved: yes
<DaSkreech> made by Real
<Linux_Galore> or you can dig around the deb repo's and find a not so legal version
<noloved> w00t
<DaSkreech> trying to fight the Microsoft onslaught
<noloved> so is not breach of treason to install it?
<DaSkreech> !info helix-player
<ubotu> helix-player: the helix audio and video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-3 (feisty), package size 3966 kB, installed size 10184 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc)
<noloved> would  you guys install it?
<noloved> is it open source?
<Linux_Galore> Helix is open source
<Linux_Galore> Real isnt though
<doc_> hi
<Linux_Galore> I dont use helix
<Linux_Galore> or real so its not an issue for me
<Linux_Galore> noloved: just compile ffmpeg (its very simple and there are howto's) and life becomes simple again
<DaSkreech> noloved: the main difference between helix and the realplayer is that the realplayer can do DRM and RVMB
<DaSkreech> or what ever real9 is called
<TheNetuser> # Appears as ANNA
<TheNetuser> (#G7::E@10M1) Hi!
<TheNetuser> (#G1<:E114M1) I'm TheNetuser! :)
<TheNetuser> (#G56:E566RM1) <Chr>
<noloved> Linux_Galore: what does compiled ffmpeg enable?
<TheNetuser> (#G610E;10M1) Anyone here using WINE on Ubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> noloved: it allows you to transcode and play just about anything
<noloved> including DRM and RVMB?
<noloved> and BBC streams?
<Linux_Galore> noloved: I havent used anything with DRM on it yet
<noloved> Linux_Galore: is there a repo with ffmpeg compiled?
<Linux_Galore> noloved: should be, easier just to compile it then spend 1/2 hour finding a debian repo
<TheNetuser> (#G1<:E=10M1) I have a question!
<DaSkreech> noloved: I think that kmplayer can do BBC streams
<Linux_Galore> than*
<Arwen> noloved, medibuntu, I already told you!
<Arwen> !medibuntu | noloved
<ubotu> noloved: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Arwen> god
<Linux_Galore> aah
<noloved> I've got everything under the sun from medibuntu
<Arwen> then you should have ffmpeg
<Linux_Galore> Arwen: I have tried mediabuntu and ffmpeg is still crippled
<TheNetuser> (#G210E@10M1) Can I ask my question yet?
<Arwen> Linux_Galore, in what way?
<TheNetuser> (#G610EA10M1) <Chr>
<TheNetuser> (#G:4:E74:RM1) <Chr>
<Linux_Galore> Arwen: it doesnt transcode
<Linux_Galore> Arwen: to many $$ formats
<Arwen> eh? I use mencoder so I don't notice :-\
<TheNetuser> (#G1<:E;10M1) I have a question about KDE in WINE!
<Arwen> TRANSCODING IS STUPID
<Arwen> ^^ - nuff said
<Arwen> TheNetuser, you can't run KDE in WINE
<Arwen> nuff said
<TheNetuser> (#G210E=10RM1) ?
<TheNetuser> (#G210E=10RM1) I am right now!
<noloved> what's best Skype Static or Skype normal?
<dale> Whats the differance?
<TheNetuser> (#G210E=10RM1) I will flood if no one answers my question!
<noloved> don't knwo why the make two then
<TheNetuser> (#G210E=10RM1) I can copy and paste from Slashdot GNAA posts!
<stdin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Linux_Galore> I would have thought skype is skype
<noloved> TheNetuser: do you know what GNAA is?
<TheNetuser> (#G210E=10RM1) !ops
<TheNetuser> (#G210E=10RM1) Yes.
<TheNetuser> (#G210E=10RM1) I post GNAA as First Post on Slashdot.
<dale> ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<TheNetuser> (#G210E=10RM1) No!
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*=Anonymou@*.pivot.net]  by Riddell
* TheNetuser was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<noloved> rofl
<Nonet> LOL
<DaSkreech> What the heck was that about?
<Nonet> Idiot.
<stdin> that was quick :)
<DaSkreech> he's been doing that in ##linux for the past 30 minutes
<noloved> radom talk
<noloved> some ppl must be really really bored
<Nonet> You have been trolled by the LamenessTroll, by the way.
<ladob> boa noite!
<Nonet> (Not that I am affiliated with him or anything.)
<ladob> good night!
* stdin wonders why the IP address of TheNetuser and Nonet are the same...
<DaSkreech> stdin: since they just banned on IP address
<stdin> DaSkreech: the ban was on Anonymou@*.pivot.net not the whole address
<Nonet> I don't have the same IP!
<Nonet> My IP is 10.0.0.13
<stdin> external IP
<stdin> [00:32]  --> Nonet has joined this channel (n=Larl@dsl-t5-66-243-207-7.pivot.net).
<stdin> [00:32]  --> TheNetuser has joined this channel (n=Anonymou@dsl-t5-66-243-207-7.pivot.net).
<Nonet> He must be hacking me.
<billytwowilly> Hi, anyone have idea on how to bind a key to a shortcut if when I press the key it shows up in xev, but when I select it         in short cuts for kaffeine it won't select?
<devnull> Is there a certain way to install gnome properly? Or do I just install the packages?
<stdin> devnull: install ubuntu-desktop
<devnull> stdin: awesome, ty ^_^
<stdin> np
<Schuenemann> heh
<devnull> I kinda like to flip around between kde and gnome
<devnull> Plus ubuntu's gnome implentation is the best out there
* stdin wouldn't know, not used gnome in years
<semistud2354> hey im looking to run a virtual machine
<zipper> vmware?
<DaSkreech> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<semistud2354> is there any way i can run 64 bit windows
<semistud2354> on my 32 bit feisty
<devnull> Nope
<DaSkreech> sure
<semistud2354> lol
<zipper> devnull, even with vmware?
<semistud2354> so yea or no
<DaSkreech> it's a pain but yeah you can do it
<devnull> afaik you can't do it very easily
<intelikey> any draw back to not having an fstab ?
<DaSkreech> devnull: that's not the same as not being able to do it
<semistud2354> can virtual box do it
<zipper> intelikey, you mean besides having to mount everything yourself? Dunno if linux will even boot without "/" set
<stdin> intelikey: only that things like /home /var /usr etc won't be automounted (if they are on separate partitions)
<intelikey> zipper i don't have fstab so i "guess" linux boots ok without it...
<stdin> zipper: it will, root is set at boot, vmlinuz root=/dev/whatever
<zipper> intelikey, what do you mean, dont have? Have you removed /etc/fstab ?
<zipper> ah
<intelikey> zipper yeah
<zipper> why?
<intelikey> why not ?
<zipper> lol
* stdin knew that was coming ^
<intelikey> ^5
<intelikey> ok i can testify of one draw back  at 'halt/reboot' time mount looks for fstab or mtab to know how to remount,ro /   if your mtab is a symlink to /proc/mounts  it causes problems because umount -a will umount proc and thus mount doesn't know what to do with /
<intelikey> i can easily compensate for that im my runtime configuration
<Kprofthreat> Hey, what would happen if someone were to accidentally..um..delete their root partition?
<intelikey> and,  most people don't have /etc/mtab as a symlink anyway.
<stdin> then they'd be screwed
<intelikey> Kprofthreat they would have to reload.
<Kprofthreat> Goddamnit
<intelikey> not a big deal really,   i used to reload twice a week whether i needed to or not...
<DaSkreech> *coughcough* Windows lover 8coughcoughcoughc*
<stdin> intelikey: I got my tinyurl script to let me give a message a swell as URL and nick, can you give the code a look over? see if there's anything I could do better? http://stdin.pastebin.us/37630
<intelikey> stdin sure
<hilz> hi all! I installed x11vnc server on kubuntu 7.04. i am trying to get it to start when i boot the system, so i put the command to launch it in /etc/rc.local but it doesn't seem to work. any idea what could be wrong?
<stdin> hilz: because you aren't running a session at boot
<hilz> stdin: so where is the right place to start the x11vnc server?
<stdin> hilz: you need to be logged (to an X session) in to use it, so in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<stdin> *logged in
<hilz> stdin: oh...that's sad!  so if i was not at home for example, and the power was lost and restored, i won't be able start the vnc server then! right?
<draik> How do I continue/resume an interrupted apt-get upgrade?
<stdin> hilz: yeah, but there are other vnc servers that don't use the currently running X server
<stdin> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<stdin> draik: just run the command again, it should resume from where it left off
<hilz> stdin: i tried many ones, and this was the only one that really works
<hilz> stdin: some of the crash right when i connect
<hilz> stdin: and some doen't even work
<soulrider_> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<stdin> hilz: look at the howto link ubotu posted, that should help (I don't use vnc so I can't really help)
<hilz> ok thanks guys
<draik> stdin: http://pastebin.ca/586734
<stdin> draik: post it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ I get a slow connection to pastebin.ca
<draik> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26951/
<stdin> draik: "You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these." that may be a hint
<draik> I did
<draik> it's in there
<intelikey> stdin   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37631    looks good,  i made one sujestion you might look at.
<draik> stdin: Line 20
<devnull> Anyone have any idea how to get the "recently used programs" in the kde menu?
<stdin> draik: hmm, try "dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libmjpegtools0_1%3a1.8.0-0.4_i386.deb" maybe
<stdin> intelikey: the ease of reading was on my to-do list, so you saved me some time :)
<draik> stdin: That did it.
<stdin> intelikey: and there are always 4 or more arguments given in konversation
<intelikey> draik looks like you have a broken package.   i sujest you rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libmjpegtools0_1%3a1.8.0-0.*   and try again.
<intelikey> stdin ok i just thought a test would be a safty net
<draik> stdin: I also keep getting  may CP:Cannot Stat /location/./././././: No such file or directory
<draik> stdin: It's finishing up the upgrade right now. I will do that after.
<stdin> intelikey: in any script it's "konversation ServerName Channel (anything the user supplies after)"
<draik> intelikey: Hello. How's it been?
<draik> Do I want the new KDMRC or stay with default?
<intelikey> draik well.    your copy of  /var/cache/apt/archives/libmjpegtools0_1%3a1.8.0-0.4_i386.deb  seems to be bad   re-get it and try.
<intelikey> stdin ok.   but that is a .sh  and someone might try it elsewhere,  i still think a test wouldn't hurt.   but it's your baby.
<DaSkreech> Soooo
<DaSkreech> anyone recommends kubuntu for a 500 Mhz laptop with 250 megs of RAM
<intelikey> DaSkreech hardware described exceeds what i'm running
<stdin> intelikey: it doesn't have the .sh extention and it's pretty clear that it's a konversation script, but hey-ho, it'd only be a one-liner
<DaSkreech> intelikey: For luddi type users
<intelikey> [ "${#@}" -lt "4" ]  && exit 1
<intelikey> DaSkreech is that another term for the "pointy clicky thingy, users" ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: very much so
<intelikey> DaSkreech it still works as well or maybe a little weller than that M$ stuff on the same hardware.
<stdin> intelikey: thinking about it, it will error out if there is not URL (on $4+), the only difference it that it sends the error to konversation via dcop :p
<intelikey> DaSkreech just keep the eyecandy to a lower limit and it's fine
* intelikey looks again
<stdin> intelikey: line 37 (on your version)
<stdin> and 42
<stdin> (tho the usage info is wrong now, so ignore that)
<intelikey> stdin actually no.  it runs both the if * fi tests either way without that test   but like i said it looks ok as is.    and you pointed out that it's inteneded target will always supply the input      sooooooo
<stdin> anywho, i class it as a beta right now, but it works ok
<draik> intelikey: Well, I did as you said.
<stdin>  intelikey: so now I can give a description of the link along with the tiny URL http://tinyurl.com/3dkpev
<stdin> (http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37631)
<draik> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26954/
<waylandbill> where's the party? certainly there must be an install party going on somewhere!
<intelikey> draik  "pre-installation script returned error exit status 2  on package /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx* "  you need to see why   /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-glx.preinst  is erroring
<intelikey> draik it could be as benine as another package not installed/configured yet or as insidious as bashism with a #!/bin/sh call
<waylandbill> certainly the error is logged
<intelikey> draik console or terminal  sudo  /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-glx.preinst     for the output
<intelikey> waylandbill   Q. "what do linux users do?"          A. "they install software."      :)
<waylandbill> intelikey: of course. why else would we have apt or yast or rpm?
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<waylandbill> or yum. :-D
<intelikey> really   urpmi is my favorite
<stdin> !opsnack | i like
<ubotu> i like: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<stdin> hehe
<waylandbill> I'm in love with aptitude and my wife hates the fact!
<waylandbill> (not that she knows what it is)
<intelikey> aptitude as a command line tool is nice.  but as an ncurses application,,,   uuuh
<waylandbill> yes. the gui is ... strange
<intelikey> does that qualify as a GUI ?
<waylandbill> yup
<stdin> yeah, I think so
<intelikey> GTI = glorified text interface
<intelikey> or are you guys seeing something in terminal that i'm not seeing in console ?
<waylandbill> programming a decade or so ago, you'd of thought it awesome. :-)
<intelikey> maybe.  but i'd still have use the command line rather than the ncurses view
<TrueFX> 
<intelikey> that's not TrueFX
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<devnull> installing the ubuntu-desktop-environment package. Does that also add the session to the kdm sessions list?
<intelikey> devnull yeh
<devnull> intelikey: ty ty
<anandanbu> How do i install SuperKaramba in Kubuntu 7.04
<banksey> Hey guys, Anyone know a command to update WINE, Mines outa date and adept only has the one version, Any help would much be apprciated :)
<DaSkreech> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<DaSkreech> banksey: Plus winehq has an ubunturepo
<Tombar_uy> any good guide/tutorial to install bery under ati and kubuntu you know guys?
<devnull> !ati
<banana21> Hi, I have a question. I just installed kubuntu in a dual boot setup with windows XP and am getting a blue screen "unbootable volume" error. Anybody want to help me?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> \
<DaSkreech> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Tombar_uy> thanks bot xD
<intelikey> DaSkreech the guy with the samba issue last night   never did ask anything else.   i don't know if he got it going or no...
<devnull> that was for me lol
<stdin> anandanbu: isn't it already installed?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: oh the missing Network card?
<intelikey> yeah
<DaSkreech> k
<stdin> anandanbu: huh, it isn't by default :p just install the package superkaramba
<intelikey> DaSkreech and the fellow you pointed at #ubuntu-effects said they fixed him right up... so that was a good call.
<anandanbu> stdin: how do i install that package
<DaSkreech> intelikey: normally is
<stdin> anandanbu: either by opening adept and choosing the package, or with "sudo apt-get install superkaramba" in konsole
<intelikey> anandanbu the package manager comes to mind
<anandanbu> stdin : thanks
<intelikey> well i have sterelized all my personal scripts,  now if dpkg didn't have to have bash i'd remove it
<TrueFX> hi gusy
<TrueFX> i ve got a question
<anandanbu> stdin : i have some of the icons in Kubuntu not showing up in the KDE menu
<TrueFX> can i prevent konversation from pasting text automatically
<TrueFX> whenever i paste something here its send automatically
<stdin> anandanbu: what icons?
<TrueFX> i just want to hit the enter key
<intelikey> TrueFX by not copying line ends maybe ?
<anandanbu> in the start menu for some of the apps in the 'System' , 'Settings' and 'Utilities'
<TrueFX> how?
<TrueFX> :)
<TrueFX> is there a paste protection in konversation?
<intelikey> only highlight to the last char not past it
<intelikey> not that i know of
<TrueFX> but in every line there are line ends
<stdin> TrueFX: there is, it should be on by default
<TrueFX> it's not by default
<TrueFX> is there an option ?
<TrueFX> i couldnt find it
<stdin> looking, I've never had to turn it on
<intelikey> stdin if you cp/paste a full line with \n it doesn't post ?
<stdin> intelikey: no, it shows a warning and even lets you edit it
<intelikey> hmmm i knew xchat did that.  but didn't think konvo did....
<intelikey> sorry my bad.
<TrueFX> in xchat its possible but i dont like its interface
<TrueFX> and gnome programs
<shane2peru> TrueFX: a cool trick to pasting in Linux is highlight and then with the middle button on the mouse click where you want to paste it and it pastes
<intelikey> maybe it just wasn't turned on and i didn't look for it,   "the one time i used konversation"
<shane2peru> TrueFX: no copying and pasting, just highlight and middle click where you want the text.
<TrueFX> i see
<TrueFX> thx shane2peru
<TrueFX> :)
<TrueFX> that was nice
<intelikey> shane2peru i like that even better without "klipper"  it's always whatever is light
<stdin> TrueFX: ahh, it's under Notifications in "Warning Dialogues": "Warning on pasting large portions of text"
* intelikey makes note.
<TrueFX> it's turned on
<shane2peru> TrueFX: that is a neat trick another Linux user taught me. :)  Pretty cool, sure beats windows.
<TrueFX> that was not what i was searchin for
<TrueFX> shane has solved my problem
<TrueFX> :)
<TrueFX> ok another question
<shane2peru>  maybe it just wasn't turned on and i didn't look for it,   "the one time i used konversation" <---  I just pasted this.
<TrueFX> can i paste from chm file to here
<TrueFX> by coping?
<TrueFX> by copy
<shane2peru> I'm also using Konversation, new to chat, don't know much about this stuff.
<TrueFX> #!/usr/bin/perl
<intelikey> <shane2peru>  maybe it just wasn't turned on and i didn't look for it,   "the one time i used konversation" <---  I just pasted this.  <<<=== i just pasted that too.  and i don't even have x installed.
<TrueFX> use strict;
<TrueFX> use warnings;
<TrueFX> while(<>){
<TrueFX>    if(/\b\[A-Z] .*\b/){
<TrueFX>    print;}
<TrueFX>    };
<TrueFX> that was not what i was trying to paste
<shane2peru> intelikey: What? did you use the middle mouse button trick?
<TrueFX> intelikey?
<intelikey> like i said 'kill klipper'
<stdin> TrueFX: if you can select text, you can paste it
<TrueFX> what do u mean?
<TrueFX> i have selected it
<TrueFX> i have copied it
<TrueFX> but it pastes the previous copy
<anandanbu> How do i install new themes for kubuntu and also the font size in the kubuntu are too big
<TrueFX> strange
<stdin> TrueFX: middle click after selecting it, no need to select "copy"
<intelikey> shane2peru left mouse highlight right mouse paste.   gpm = general purpose mouse   support for the console
<stdin> !changethemes | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<stdin> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<TrueFX> i have right clicked
<TrueFX> copy and select all is available
<TrueFX> i have copied
<TrueFX> now i paste it with ctrl+v
<shane2peru> intelikey: so you are not using gui?
<TrueFX> #!/usr/bin/perl
<TrueFX> use strict;
<TrueFX> use warnings;
<intelikey> shane2peru no.
<shane2peru> intelikey: hey if it works for you, great :)
<stdin> shane2peru: intelikey never uses X if he can help it
<TrueFX> while(<>){
<TrueFX>    if(/\b\[A-Z] .*\b/){
<TrueFX>    print;}
<TrueFX>    };
<TrueFX> wrong paste
<TrueFX> again
<intelikey> shane2peru it's not even installed
<DaSkreech> can  Konqui do Folder Thumbnails?
<shane2peru> intelikey: well, then you are more savvy at this than I :)
<stdin> TrueFX: there are 2 "clipboards" one for "right-click -> copy" and one for "select and middle-click"
* intelikey stands more under it....
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> TrueFX  see the  "klipper" icon in the taskbar  it lets you select what you paste also.  but i find that klipper confuses the normal linux "highlight & middle click" method sometimes.
<devnull> Is there a knetworkmanager like application for gnome?
<stdin> devnull: think so, tho it's better to ask in #ubuntu
<intelikey> yes i've not seen but heard some about it
<intelikey> is it 'networkmanager' or 'gnetworkmanager' ???
<intelikey> some claim it's better than the kde counterpart
<stdin> network-manager-gnome
<intelikey> that's it
<intelikey> errr is it ?
<stdin> maybe :p
<intelikey> let me think....
<Sayers> Anyone know of any good Multi-Track Music Studios ?
<intelikey> i think it's just networkmanager
<intelikey> !info networkmanager
<ubotu> Package networkmanager does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> well maybe not.
<stdin> no, that's the base tool (and it's got a '-' in it)
<DaSkreech> Sayers: Hmm?
<stdin> !info network-manager
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-6ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 234 kB, installed size 584 kB
<stdin> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-6ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 253 kB, installed size 1696 kB
<intelikey> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<rodrigo_> Hellooooo
<rodrigo_> every body
<rodrigo_> guess what
<DaSkreech> clint eastwood is making a Viet cong movie from the perspective of the forest ?
<rodrigo_> DaSkreech: something must polemic and awsome
<intelikey> hmmm i've used a web browser 158 minutes in seven days now.
<[Al] chemist_ex> anyone know a sulution for 64-bit users and compiz-fusion?
<draik> intelikey: I did the /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-glx.preinst and got "preinst called with unknown argument `' "
<intelikey> try adding install    or   configure
<intelikey> or read the script and see which it needs....
<intelikey> maybe setup
<intelikey> dpkg scripts are  wac  imo
<Schuenemann> !irda
<ubotu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<hollie> i cant open my cd tray
<DaSkreech> hollie: type eject in the command line
<hollie> it belongs to root
<hollie> ive been editing fstab, i made a group for myself, and even user to me
<hollie> trying to unmount it, i just want to eject
<DaSkreech> sudo eject && sudo makemeasandwich
<draik> I've done apt-get autoremove and apt-get autoclean
<draik> I do apt-get upgrade and get this error...
<hollie> well of course, but i want a GUI user like my gf to be able to eject
<draik> http://pastebin.ca/586811
<draik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26957/
<intelikey> hollie if nothing is using it  eject should work without sudo   "BUT" if something is accessing/reading you can't umount so you can't eject   also if /dev/cdrom doesn't point to the cdrom device you will need to specify the device    eject /dev/sdb    or  eject /dev/hdb   or something like that
<draik> Same thing, diff locations.
<intelikey> draik post the script i'll see if i can find out whats happening
<draik> intelikey: What script?
<intelikey>  /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-glx.prerm
<ardchoille> draik: Where is it trying to get nvidia from?
<intelikey> the one that's erroring out
<draik> I gave that to you earlier
<draik> intelikey: I did the /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-glx.preinst and got "preinst called with unknown argument `' "
<intelikey> draik no.  post the script itself.  the  /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-glx.prerm  one.
<draik> intelikey: Sorry. One sec
<intelikey> that's the prerm  ^   the other was a preinst
<hollie> thanks, take care
<draik> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26958/
<devnull> Ty for the network manager help ^_^ worked a charm
<draik> intelikey: So what does this file do?
<intelikey> draik edit that file and the two lines that say  "invoke-rc.d nvidia-glx stop || exit $?"   change  $?   to  0   that's zero.   save   and try your command.
<intelikey> it's failing cause nvidia-glx is not already running.
<draik> intelikey: Can you do the change on the pastebin for me. I can't understand what you're typing. Sorry.
<draik> Change "$?" to "0" or just the "?"
<intelikey> make this line >>> invoke-rc.d nvidia-glx stop || exit $? <<<   look like this  >>> invoke-rc.d nvidia-glx stop || exit $? <<<    two of them just alike.  in that file.   /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-glx.prerm
<intelikey> ooops
<intelikey> make this line >>> invoke-rc.d nvidia-glx stop || exit $? <<<   look like this  >>> invoke-rc.d nvidia-glx stop || exit 0 <<<    two of them just alike.  in that file.   /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-glx.prerm
<intelikey> that  ^
<intelikey> sorry about the typo
<intelikey> that's one example where dpkg scripts are 'wac'  that will fail if nvidia-glx is installed but not running.
<draik> intelikey: Ok, just change it to zero. Got it. Anything else?
<intelikey> try your  sudo apt-get upgrade     again
<mtv> when i go to printers inside system settings and try to add a printer i get an error.  "Ann error occurred while retrieving the list of available backends: server-error-internal-error" what do i do?
<draik> intelikey: Nope. Still got the issue again
<draik> Should I  "rm /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1%3a1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.28_i386.deb"?
<intelikey> draik same text or different ?
<draik> I believe it's the same. Want a new pastebin?
<intelikey> na
<draik> intelikey: so should I?
<intelikey> sudo dpkg -P --force-all nvidia-glx
<intelikey> first step is getting the package manager streightened out,  then you worry about what you want to install.
<draik> Hmmm...
<draik> intelikey: sent you PM
<intelikey> i see it.   anything else
<draik> That's it
<intelikey> ok try    sudo apt-get install -f
<draik> ok
<intelikey> no errors ?
<draik> 0 upgrade, 0 new install, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<intelikey> ok.
<draik> no errors
<intelikey>   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<draik> Why does medibuntu work then give 404's all over the place.
<draik> I can't continue because medibuntu 404'd on me
<intelikey> lets see the sources.list
<intelikey> that's /etc/apt/sources.list
<draik> intelikey: it's all from source-o-matic
<draik> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26959/
<intelikey> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<draik> Right
<draik> I used source-o-matic
<draik> Anything wrong with my sources, intelikey
<intelikey> draik comment out all "deb-src"   lines for now   and try the update again
<intelikey> you can add them back later if that helps.
<draik> Ok.
<intelikey> i don't see anything that should cause issues but it may be a server down and using only whats needed is a good idea anytime.
<draik> For some reason, bleeding edge KDE and amaroK don't work
<draik> ever
<draik> at all
<draik> Go fig
<intelikey> yeah.   comment   #
<draik> No, I did that
<intelikey> k
<draik> I mean before I added the #, they would fail access
<intelikey> yeah i got that.    ready to try        sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<draik> ahead of you.
<draik> no errors
<intelikey> k then i'll leave you alone and let you do what ever it is that you do.
<intelikey> :)
<draik> Thank you.
<draik> What's the src for?
<intelikey> and you're welcome
<intelikey> source packages.
<draik> I don't want that?
<intelikey> if you want the source code of something you have installed.  you get the source package,
<draik> Other than that, the regular deb's will do. Is that a correct understanding?
<intelikey> but as a general rule most people seldom use deb-src *
<intelikey> yes correct
<draik> Thank you so much intelikey.
<draik> Yet again, you're the best
<intelikey> and as i said,   if you need/want them   you can uncomment them later
<BluesKaj> intelikey, how does one install VMWare on linux ...I see various versions available ?
<iamcO_ol> hi
<iamcO_ol> what's the LiveCD password?
<iamcO_ol> I am trying to install irssi
<iamcO_ol> I hate Krapversation
<intelikey> BluesKaj actualy i never have.  kinda silly to try to run vertual machines on a p1 box  no?
<intelikey> iamcO_ol there isn't one
<intelikey> !sudo | iamcO_ol
<ubotu> iamcO_ol: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> iamcO_ol need a root shell ?      sudo -i
<iamcO_ol> oh ok it did it
<iamcO_ol> sudo -i don't work
<iamcO_ol> for nothing
<BluesKaj> yeah, but my son was asking me and I'm the supposed linux guru in the family ...I din't know what to tell him
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get install vmplayer
<intelikey> always has for me  but i only go as far as dapper
<BluesKaj> not the player nosrednaekim , the full dance card :)
<nosrednaekim> tsk tsk..
<draik> nosrednaekim: Does your kid watch Avatar: The Last Airbender?
<intelikey> BluesKaj as i understand it you install  vmware-player   and it gets the correct kernel package  (maybe)
<iamcO_ol> aaaahh, oohhhh, freedom!!
<iamcO_ol> ok how do I install Xen?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: its called bittorrent
<iamcO_ol> from scratch?
<stdin> BluesKaj: you have to download it and run the install script, you'll probably need to compile the kernel modules too
<nosrednaekim> draik: heh, i'm 17...so I guess that would be a no?
<draik> nosrednaekim: Whoops. Nevermind.
<intelikey> BluesKaj then you add the other half of the system
<iamcO_ol> Xen anyone?
<nosrednaekim> iamcO_ol: on the liveCD?
<intelikey> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<stdin> intelikey: the -player modules won't work with the workstation
<nosrednaekim> stdin: nope.. they are prepackaged!
<iamcO_ol> nosrednaekim: I wanna do a Xen installatoin from start
<nosrednaekim> draik: lol
<nosrednaekim> stdin: oh.. workstation... NM
<intelikey> stdin the kernel module is needed though,  or am i all wet ?
<iamcO_ol> anyone/anybody know about Xen?
<intelikey> like i said i never did go through with installing that
<intelikey> iamcO_ol you ignoring the bot ?
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, the download has some, but I don't know if they have the feisty modules, if not then you compile them (from the install script)
<BluesKaj> hehe , he has a university approved and distributed version , nosrednaekim
<iamcO_ol> intelikey: na I am checking it out
<draik> nosrednaekim: Sorry, that question was to go to ardchoille
<BluesKaj> BTW I use ktorrent :)
<draik> ardchoille: Does your kid watch Avatar: The Last Airbender?
<intelikey> stdin ah ok.   well BluesKaj see stdin.  stdin tell BluesKaj
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: oh sweet...
<stdin> BluesKaj:  the download has some, but I don't know if they have the feisty modules, if not then you compile them (from the install script)
<BluesKaj> ok, stdin, thx
<stdin> nosrednaekim: and you can use vmware for free without downloading a torrent, you just get a new eval licence from them each month
<intelikey> eval  ?
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> eval(uation)
<nosrednaekim> stdin: ah...
<intelikey> yeah let me pastebin soething for you... :)
<BluesKaj> sonhas some Linux buddies but they're all into mandriva or suse
<stdin> tell him to get new buddies then :p
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: and you made him use ubuntu...;)
<intelikey> stdin  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37633   :)
<intelikey> eval
<BluesKaj> not yet , that's whay he was asking about it , he doesn't know which VMWare version to use
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: doe he have to be able to create VM's?
<nosrednaekim> *does
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: he should use KVM (if he has a recent enough computer
<iamcO_ol> oh great, it doesn't explain how to install Xen from scratch
<stdin> there is easy-vmx to create VMs for the player
<BluesKaj> i don't think he's real serious about linux anyway , he's too busy writing his thesis defence in excel right now to worry about linux distros :)
<Dragnslcr> I got an AM2 system just to try out some VM stuff, and I still haven't gotten around to it
<Dragnslcr> I tried a little with VMWare, but I couldn't get it to work quite right
<nosrednaekim> haha
<BluesKaj> Zen does sound interesting tho, stdin, nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: KVM didn't work with my Turion...
<intelikey> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<nosrednaekim> but qemu works fine
<stdin> BluesKaj: Xen is much more complex tho, but you'd get better performance
<nosrednaekim> Zen?
<nosrednaekim> do you mean Xen?
<Dragnslcr> I think I tried Qemu. Can't remember offhand what went wrong
<iamcO_ol> nosrednaekim: oh man! don't tell me that I wanna try KVMized Xen
<BluesKaj> I'm taking a break from windows ...gonna try the 'cold turkey' route for a wheile
<nosrednaekim> stdin: I don't know about that.... Phoronix ran a report on that...
<nosrednaekim> they were all REALLY close
<BluesKaj> while
<iamcO_ol> BluesKaj: that's actually the best way
* nosrednaekim want 3d acceleration within Vm's 
<iamcO_ol> nosrednaekim: is there?
<iamcO_ol> that also another thing I wanted to find out
<Dragnslcr> I haven't used Windows on my desktop at home at all
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: hehe...
<BluesKaj> yup, just like quitting the smokes...been 6 yrs now
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: having never really used windows my whole life.. I find it easy to do without
<Dragnslcr> They only program I want is the management program for my cell phone, but VMWare can't share my bluetooth adapter
<iamcO_ol> I wipe out m$$ from frieds computer, telling them is bad and use this instead
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: wine?
<stdin> intelikey: (re: eval) to be honest, I never use that damn command
<Dragnslcr> Wine can't detect the adapter either
<iamcO_ol> or I give hell'uv excuses that m$$$ was not able to install and lot of driver problems
<iamcO_ol> LAMO
<BluesKaj> it's hard for ppl like me who learned how to use a pc with windows to quit it entirely...like an addiction , but i'm getting there :)
<intelikey> stdin me either....  even before having that explained to me....     and a lot of init scripts use it now...   (not my init of course)
<Dragnslcr> I had Kubuntu on a computer I was using for a home server for quite a while, so I handled the switch well
<iamcO_ol> ok what's domU? where I am supposed to install Ubuntu in Dom0 or DomU??
<Dragnslcr> I had been running Linux (originally RedHat) for a server for quite a few years
<stdin> intelikey: for file in $(find /etc/init.d/);do grep -w "eval" && rm $file;done :p
<intelikey> BluesKaj it's not hard.   just read the M$ EULA before you use windows each time.   you won't use it more than two or three more times in your life.
<intelikey> stdin :))))
<BluesKaj> lol , intelikey  :>))
<Dragnslcr> Or reinstall Windows often enough to keep it running at full performance
<BluesKaj> vista was pure eye candy but a terribly arcane OS , IMO
<nosrednaekim> my freind has to do it every 6 months..
<intelikey> Dragnslcr you can't it has to reboot durring install and the wrecks that idea
<Dragnslcr> I'm hoping to have time tomorrow to reinstall Kubuntu, but that's just because I'm finally surrendering to the amd64 version as a failed expoermient
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, every 6 months is about right
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: eh.. I didn't hate it that bad..
<iamcO_ol> Dragnslcr: why didn't work? I am about to install amd64 myself
<BluesKaj> no joy with 64 bit kubuntu, Dragnslcr?
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: yeah...I don't like 64 bit yet..
<Dragnslcr> Mostly just apps that haven't quite caught up yet
<Dragnslcr> Flash is probably the most well-known
<hitmanWilly> once most apps switch over to 64 bit, it'll be worth it
<Dragnslcr> Yep
<iamcO_ol> ROFL, you surrender 'cause of crappy flash?
* intelikey thinks 64 bit good for console users.... developers.... purests.... but not gamers.
<Dragnslcr> Maybe another year or so
<iamcO_ol> well there are a lot of workarounds for that, use 32bit Firefox
<nosrednaekim> *ahem* skype* ahem*
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: actually I got flash working real easy with ndpluginwrapper
<Dragnslcr> iamcO_ol- there are others, like some of the development versions of Compiz stuff
<hitmanWilly> or 32 bit emul libs can handle it
<intelikey> or a chrooted env
<iamcO_ol> Dragnslcr: do you surrender 'cause of Compuz stuff?
<Dragnslcr> I'd rather not deal with Flash at all, really. I just used it as an example
<iamcO_ol> Dragnslcr: use gnash
* BluesKaj waits patiently for 64bit offerings r=that come with drivers that actually work 
<nosrednaekim> brrr...
* hitmanWilly likes his youtube too much :P
<intelikey> what's youtube ?
<hitmanWilly> lol
* nosrednaekim gets alot less adds when he disables flash
<iamcO_ol> intelikey: what's interwebs?
<Dragnslcr> Just some crappy Flash site
<Dragnslcr> FlashBlock++
<intelikey> iamcO_ol beats me.... i just live here...
<johnnyg> Hello! I just installed Feisty Fawn. Before upgrading and rsync'd my home folder. It resides here /media/disk/rsync-backup. What is the command to restore it to my new installation and where do I need to be in the dir structure before I run it?
<hitmanWilly> iamcO_ol, well, you see, there's all these tubes hooked together....
* intelikey doesn't do flash java pdf windows    ummm did i leave anybody out...
<iamcO_ol> hitmanWilly: can email the intartubes?
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, X
<Dragnslcr> PDF is okay, it's just Acrobat Reader that's terrible
<hitmanWilly> iamcO_ol, as long as there's no clogs
<hitmanWilly> :P
<intelikey> stdin but i do use x       Y! i started xorg just last weak
<nosrednaekim> johnnyg: cd  to /media/disk/rsyncwhatever
<intelikey> then removed it...
<stdin> intelikey: and how long did it take for you to kill it?
<nosrednaekim> johnnyg: and then " cp -r /home/<your username>
<intelikey> ah    a few minutes.   i was looking at some webpage
<johnnyg> nosrednaekim: thank you, trying that now
<johnnyg> nosrednaekim: -r means recursive? meaning keep going and parsing "into" the dirs as you find them?
<Dragnslcr> johnnyg- yeah
<nosrednaekim> johnnyg: yah
<intelikey> stdin in all honesty i find audacity easier to deal with than learning how to record from tape to cd .... so audacity requires x ...
<stdin> ahh, I found your weakness
<intelikey> :)
* nosrednaekim LOVES his X
<intelikey> tar -cf - "$1" | tar -xf - -C "$2"       where $1 is the existing dir    and $2 is the destination
<hitmanWilly> there's ways to keep X under control
<Dragnslcr> Chains and a padlock?
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> nah, just not using an overly bloated WM/DE
<Dragnslcr> Isn't KDE the heaviest one of the bunch?
<hitmanWilly> yup
* hitmanWilly doesn't use KDE
<johnnyg> nosrednaekim: please forgive my ignorance, but it didn't go as planned
<johnnyg> johnny@johnny-laptop:/home$ cp -r /media/disk/rsync-backup/ .
<johnnyg> johnny@johnny-laptop:/home$ ls -a
<johnnyg> .  ..  home  johnny  rsync-backup
<Dragnslcr> So you just hang out in #kubuntu to pick up chicks?
<johnnyg> I want the home in the rsync-backup to become the home on this local box
<hitmanWilly> Dragnslcr, nah, i just hang out here to help out the newbies
<iamcO_ol> the installation of Xen says it's made from an already installation
<johnnyg> hitmanWilly: Then it is your lucky day. Mr. Newb at your service. :)
<iamcO_ol> will it be less if it's not installed from the beginning?
<hitmanWilly> johnnyg, ok, what you got?
<hitmanWilly> oh, NM...
<hitmanWilly> should probably pay more attention to the actual text scrolling by...
<johnnyg> hitmanWilly: I'm thinking this'll fit it  mv /home/rsync-backup/home /home   is that right?
<johnnyg> *fix
<hitmanWilly> johnnyg, i don't think mv works on dirs, at least not without the -r flag
<intelikey> -R
<johnnyg> so   mv -R /home/rsync-backup/home /home   ?
<intelikey> but beware you can't move what you can't rm
<hitmanWilly> johnnyg, and i'd reccommend you cp it first, in case something borks
<johnnyg> cp -r /home/rsync-backup/home /home  ?
<hitmanWilly> oh, wait, wait...
<intelikey> tar -cf - "$1" | tar -xf - -C "$2"                 where $1 is the existing dir and $2 is the destination
<johnnyg> hitmanWilly: I have not run it yet
* hitmanWilly just uses tar for backups
<hitmanWilly> johnnyg, its a capital -R,
<johnnyg> hitmanWilly: cp -R /home/rsync-backup/home /home
<hitmanWilly> i think...
* johnnyg looks up the difference between -r and -R
<johnnyg> big R is recursive
<Dragnslcr> One works and the other doesn't
<johnnyg> so it little r
<nosrednaekim> with cp, both work
<johnnyg> man says they are aliases
* hitmanWilly can never remember which cmds take R and which take r
<Dragnslcr> Some programs use -r for recursive, some use -R
* nosrednaekim neither
<Dragnslcr> It's a huge pain
<Dragnslcr> I think chmod/chown use -R
<hitmanWilly> there's always the --recursive option
<johnnyg> I'm running cp -r /home/rsync-backup/home /home   let us pray.
<nosrednaekim> and on some, -R does something totally different
<hitmanWilly> thank god for man pages...
<navets> is there any way to make recordmydesktop make smaller video files?
<Dr_willis> navets,  could just reencode them/resize them
<Schuenemann> does anyone know how can I connect my cell phone to kubuntu using infrared?
<navets> Dr_willis: what can I use to resize them?
<hitmanWilly> !infrared
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infrared - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> crap...
<Dr_willis> depends on their format. I use that avidumix to resize videos all the time
<Schuenemann> !irda
<ubotu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<Schuenemann> I've been following this, but I get an error at a certain point
<Schuenemann> this point: sudo modprobe irda0
<guga> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<johnnyg> another question while I am hearing that big cp command grind. I'm running on a Thinkpad T60p and my middle scroll button does not work. Google isn't telling me what conf to talk to, does anyone know offhand how to enable it?
<navets> Dr_willis: ok ill try it
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, sorry, zero experience with IR
<Schuenemann> I think nobody has heh
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, what error spits out on modprobe?
<Schuenemann> sudo modprobe irda0
<Schuenemann> oops
<Schuenemann> FATAL: Error inserting nsc_ircc (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/irda/nsc-ircc.ko): No such device
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, there's the problem right there, you're missing a module
<navets> Dr_willis: i cant find anything called  avidumix
<Schuenemann> what can I do? I typed everything the tutorial stated
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, oh, sorry, read it wrong, it can't find the device...
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> !find avid
<ubotu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux
<Dr_willis> hay Minataku .
<Schuenemann> crap
<navets> Dr_willis: is it avidemux
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, just make sure that the module is indeed there (the path is in the error msg)...
<navets> not avidumix ?
<Schuenemann> hitmanWilly, but that file is binary
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, i meant make sure the file itself actually exists
<Schuenemann> well, it does
<hitmanWilly> ok, just idiot checking myself...
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, well, make sure that your card is even compatible with that particular driver, and go from there...other than that, i really can't be much help :(
<Schuenemann> card?
<Kr4t05> Hrm... Does anyone have a way to install a slimmed-down Ubuntu onto a USB flash drive.
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, the IR card or usb device or whatever is recieving IR signals from the phone
<Dragnslcr> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Schuenemann> do I need a special motherboard for that? I just bought this usb dongle
<Dragnslcr> You can try the alternate CD, Kr4t05
<brian__> is there a general users channel I should use instead of this one?
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, probably not, the USB interface should work fine if its supported
<Schuenemann> hmmm ok... =/
<Dr_willis> !info  avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<Kr4t05> Dragnslcr: Thanks... I'll try DSL-N, first.
<iamcO_ol> hi
<iamcO_ol> what can I use chown with LiveCD?
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, can I edit wmv with avidemux?
<roho> why does kate run for every file i download from konqueror?
<level1_> hello, what the package for the vm software called xen or zen or something?
<level1_> can I apt-get it or do I have to configure it?
<iamcO_ol> I wanna change permissions for USER in the LiveCD
<roho> and i can't remove kate without having to remove a bunch of other stuff
<iamcO_ol> I am trying to burn some info so I can wipe out the hdd
<iamcO_ol> roho: ha ha ha, use another minimalist distro then
<roho> iamcO_ol: that's not helpful.
<level1_> roho: you can change file associations
<iamcO_ol> how dan I use chown in LiveCD?
<level1_> roho: is it using it to open .deb files and binaries?
<iamcO_ol> roho: is the truth though
<roho> level1_: well, i've checked associations and it shows the right program is supposed to open the file
<roho> level1_: that happened, and also karamba files
<roho> anything off kde-look.org
<level1_> roho: I have that problem too...
<hitmanWilly> roho, the problem is the default kde install in kubuntu (kubuntu-desktop) is a kitchen sink meta package that depends on all the kde apps it can find
<roho> hitmanWilly: is there a resolution?
<roho> level1_: here's the bug report:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/40047
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  its not really an editor. its more of a 'converter/filter' system
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  depends on what you really want to 'edit'  I dont touch WMV's in any case/ :) so no idea how it handles them
<hitmanWilly> roho, the best one ive found is to remove kde-desktop, autoremove, apt-get kde (meta-package that just gives you kde itself) and then manually apt the kde progs you want
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, wmv sucks, but I have a video in that format and would like to add subtitles to it
<roho> hitmanWilly: *sigh*.  that will take forever
<hitmanWilly> roho, its a pita, but you'll be gratefull once you do it
<roho> you mean kubuntu-desktop, right?
<hitmanWilly> roho, yeah, that one :)
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  Now THAT might be doable.. Not sure about the wmv stuff however. I do recall it having some subtitle adding features
<BluesKaj> sacktime, ...niteynite
<Schuenemann> I'll take a look at it, thanks
<hitmanWilly> roho, or for a really minimalist setup, kde-base and work from there...
<roho> i don't necessarily want a minimalist setup
<hitmanWilly> roho, honestly, i can't remember if the kde meta package depends on kate or not...
<roho> it does
<roho> to remove kate, you have to remove kubuntu-desktop
<roho> i wonder if you could remove kate, if it would open up the file in some other worthless program
<hitmanWilly> roho, im talking about the other one, the actual apt-get install kde package
<hitmanWilly> roho, i don't think it does, but im hnot sure about it
<hitmanWilly> *not
<navets> how can i resize a .avi to make it smaller?
<hitmanWilly> roho, actually, if you installed that one first, then removed kubuntu-desktop, then autoremoved, you wouldn't have to reinstall kde...
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Not to rush ya or anything, but what's the status on the Amigas?
<roho> hitmanWilly: huh?
<roho> which one first?
<Minataku> Schuenemann: If you're still there, try mencoder
<Minataku> Put it in a different format
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  i did grab a Large box from work today. :)
<hitmanWilly> roho, try installing the kde package (apt-get install kde), then removing kubuntu-desktop, then apt-get autoremove, that should get rid of all the unnecessary cruft without having to reinstall all of kde
<Minataku> One friendlier to us
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Sweet. :3
<roho> hitmanWilly: alright, i'll try
<Schuenemann> Minataku, I tried, but I don't know how to use that
<Minataku> On a side note, my Macintosh Classic has been running all day
<navets> Dr_willis: avidemux wont let me open an avi file I just created with recordmydesktop
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  its just hard finding a decent STURDY box at times. :) thats the right size. This one had some AllenBradly CNC controller parts in it. heh.
<Minataku> Schuenemann: I sent Dr_willis a memo about it
<navets> Dr_willis: any suggestions?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: You still have the command syntax from that memo I sent you?
<hitmanWilly> roho, just be careful, you'll most likely have to reinstall several apps, including konversation (if you use that)
<Dr_willis> navets,  run it from a terminal and check the error/info.
<Minataku> About mencoder?
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, stop censoring the memo!
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  not that i rember.
<roho> well, kde-core is something that has to go if you get rid of kate
<Schuenemann> :-)
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  i dont rember any memo!
<Minataku> Heh
<roho> is there a way to ignore dependencies?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: /msg memoserv list
<Minataku> See if they're still there
<Minataku> This network is very secretive about memos
<dale> Hello
<Minataku> X3
<Dr_willis> heh i got 4 old memos
<Minataku> Probably all from me
<Minataku> XD
<dale> Whats apps use the kde wallet?
<Dr_willis> ffmpeg -f flv -i inputfile.flv -f avi -o outputfile.avi
<dale> ?
<Minataku> Ah
<Dr_willis> Oops, sorry, there's no "-o", correct syntax should be: ffmpeg -f flv -i inputfile.flv -f avi outputfile.avi
<Minataku> That's right, I used ffpeg
<Minataku> Same diff all the same
<TrueFX> hi guys
<dale> Whats apps use the kde wallet?
<Dr_willis> Also, if you need to force a specific audio/video codec combo: ffmpeg -f flv -i inputfile.flv -vcodec blah -acodec blah outputfile.avi
<TrueFX> good morning
<TrueFX> i ve got a question
<Minataku> That's for converting FLV to whatever
<TrueFX> does amule use the same network with emule?
<Minataku> Just replace flv with the input format
<hitmanWilly> roho, the only way i can think of is to go from the complete base package (kde-base) and install all the apps individually
<guga_> can i use eclipse as an IDE for python?
<dale> Whats apps use the kde wallet?
<Schuenemann> I'll install ffmpeg
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  setting up my MythTV box to recprd some shows for me to watch at work next week. :)
<TrueFX> whenever ii search for something result is so limited in kubuntu amule
<Dr_willis> Did i Miss the Robot Chicken starwars special?
<TrueFX> but in windows emule i ve got more results
<roho> hitmanWilly: that's lame.  i might as well just not use konqueror
<Minataku> Schuenemann: Any further questions about ffmpeg, please consult the manual page :3
<Minataku> !patience | dale
<TrueFX> what's the reason behind that?
<ubotu> dale: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hitmanWilly> roho, why do you want to get rid of kate, anyway?
<roho> there has got to be a better workaround
<TrueFX> anybody knows why?
<roho> hitmanWilly: i don't, really.  i want to be able to download files from kde-look.org
<Minataku> TrueFX: Predjudice?
<TrueFX> ??
<navets> Dr_willis: it says ogg file detected...
<TrueFX> what do u mean?
<TrueFX> by prejudice?
<roho> once those files are downloaded, konqueror launches them in kate
<roho> it's quite annoying
<Minataku> TrueFX: I dunno, maybe they don't like Linux users
<TrueFX> that's not prejudice the truth
<TrueFX> really
<Minataku> TrueFX: I'm j/k, I don't know wht
<Minataku> *why
<hitmanWilly> roho, oh, right click and "save as"
<TrueFX> i ask that seriouslu
<guga_> can i use eclipse as an IDE for python?
<roho> hitmanWilly: you can't, it's a php file that redirects you
<navets> does anyone know of a good app to convert .ogg to .avi
<navets> ?
<TrueFX> what does j/k mean?
<Minataku> navets: OGG is audio
<Schuenemann> joking
<TrueFX> im not native english speaker
<Minataku> AVI is video container
<roho> is there a way to just tell konqueror to SAVE everything it downloads? instead of launching an application?
<Minataku> TrueFX: "Just Kidding"
<Minataku> It means I'm joking
<guga_> can i use eclipse as an IDE for python?
<stdin> dale: mostly KDE pim (personal information manager) apps, like kmail and Kontact
<TrueFX> wht?
<TrueFX> and wht
<Minataku> TrueFX: We have localized help channels
<hitmanWilly> roho, it should be in konq's web settings somewhere...
<roho> yeah.
<Minataku> What is your native language?
<TrueFX> turkish
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> Yeah, we don't have one for that
<Minataku> >.<
<TrueFX> speak french and spanish too
<Minataku> Which is the best and which is second best?
<TrueFX> ?
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, you're forgetting theora when you say ogg is audio...
<guga_> can i use eclipse as an IDE for python?
<TrueFX> turkish english french german spanish
<roho> hitmanWilly: i'll find it, i guess
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: s/forgetting/not\ knowing/
<navets> Minataku: are you sure because I am opening it with kaffine and watching a video
<TrueFX> and a little italian
<Minataku> navets: Not sure at all
<Minataku> lol
<navets> lol
<Minataku> TrueFX: Heh
<TrueFX> so
<navets> anyone know a good app to convert .ogg to .avi?
<Minataku> TrueFX: Well, I don't know why aMule would get less results
<TrueFX> what does wht stand for?
<guga_> can I use eclipse as an IDE for python?
<Minataku> navets: ffmpeg
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, i would've figured you knew about theora...its a video format that uses the ogg container
<Minataku> Try that
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: I'm an MP3 guy
<guga_> Someone?...Please?...
<Minataku> Not an OGG gut
<Minataku> *guy
<TrueFX> who knows about what i ve asked?
<TrueFX> crippled amule?
<Minataku> I've been using MP3 since that's all there was
* hitmanWilly loves ogg, just wish the ipod would support it, might actually buy one then
<TrueFX> ive searched for perl books with 10 or so results
<Schuenemann> guga_, http://wiki.python.org/moin/EclipsePythonIntegration
<TrueFX> it would give more than a hundred books on htat in emule
<guga_> thankz!
<hitmanWilly> or i should say, ogg/vorbis
<Schuenemann> TrueFX, global search?
<roho> there are plenty of great mp3 players out there that play ogg
<TrueFX> yep
<roho> who needs an ipod?
<hitmanWilly> not me
<Schuenemann> I would need one if I had money
<navets> how do I use ffmpeg?
<navets> lol
<Schuenemann> TrueFX, on the same server?
<navets> is there a gui?
<Minataku> navets: man ffmpeg
<navets> k
<Minataku> Who needs a GUI?
<Minataku> Just slows things down
<navets> i like GUI's
<hitmanWilly> navets, no gui, but there are front-ends available
<Schuenemann> but they require less memorization
<Schuenemann> if you have to read the manual, the command line becomes slower
<Minataku> Schuenemann: Laziness is never an excuse
<navets> hitmanWilly: what is a front-end?
<hitmanWilly> the only command you ever need to memorize is 'man' :P
* Minataku nods
<navets> haha
<navets> i see \
<Dr_willis> man info
<Schuenemann> well, that's slower than a GUI
<Schuenemann> the man pages could have more examples
<TrueFX> yep
<TrueFX> edonkey2
<hitmanWilly> navets, a gui app that interacts with an existing program
<stdin> navets: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frontend
<Minataku> Schuenemann: It's also lazier and leaves you screwed in the event you lose the ability to use the GUI
<keaton> Can someone help me mount my MP3 player manually? KDE's Daemon thinks it's a camera and won't mount it.
<Dr_willis> use front end in a sentance.. "Boy that chick has a really nice frontend.. to her video encoding software"
<Schuenemann> Minataku, if I lose the GUI, the 'man' will be waiting for me :-p
<navets> if im trying to make a video to put on the internet what would my target type be?
<navets> vcd?
<Dr_willis> keaton,  you sure its not just using a 'camera' icon..
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, you could always contribute some to the LDP...write examples to your hearts content :)
<Minataku> navets: MPEG1/MP3
<keaton> Dr_willis: yup, it uses some sort of camera protocol in Konqueror.
<Schuenemann> hehe
<keaton> Returns an error and I can't get into my stuff.
<Dr_willis> keaton,  use the shell.. :)
<keaton> That's what I need help with.
<Dr_willis> see what its doing. Check the mount command.
<keaton> I tried mount myself, and it didn't work.
<stdin> keaton: you need to find the device it's been allocated, use the command "dmesg|tail" and post that to pastebin
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I got batteries for that third calculator, the one with the alphanumeric LCD :D
<Schuenemann> Minataku, Unknown input or output format: wmv
<Dr_willis> keaton,  'mount' should show what/how its mounted...
<Schuenemann> maybe ffmpeg can't handle wmv?
<TrueFX> how can i buffer through leftside?
<roho> hitmanWilly: there's no fix.
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  i would be very suprised if it DID handle them.
<Minataku> Schuenemann: One sec, there's a command to get what yours supports
<TrueFX> ls -al |grep for example
<Minataku> Dr_willis: It DOES
<Minataku> Mine does, anyway
<keaton> Dr_willis: I don't know how to check the mount command if it's automounting. I don't know what options it's using!
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, i believe you need the win32codecs package for wmv
<Schuenemann> why microsoft always create some non-standard crap?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  heh - Ive been tossing all sorts of odd file formats at it lately.. been having issues with several. :)
<TrueFX> instead of that "result" some operator "ls -al"
<Minataku> ffmpeg -formats
<TrueFX> <<<<<<
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, so they control them
<TrueFX> left side
<Minataku> Dr_willis: *buntu's may have all sorts of horrific deficiencies
<stdin> keaton: do you know the device name?
<Dr_willis> keaton,  the command is 'mount' :) it shows whats mounted and where.... ( get it.. the command IS 'mount'
<navets> how do I exit the man files lol
<Minataku> navets: Hit "q"
<navets> thx
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  could be ya are using a newer version also.
<Minataku> np
<keaton> stdin: the device name should be keatonguy.
<Schuenemann> I see wmv1 to 4
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Newer version + practically all of the USE flags
<Schuenemann> to 3*
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  :)
<stdin> keaton: no, the device name as in /dev/sdXX
<Minataku> Schuenemann: For video, wmav1 or wmav2
<keaton> stdin: oh, right. sda.
<Schuenemann> Minataku, any clue on what is the difference between them or they're all the same MS shit?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  all 100000000+ of them.
<Schuenemann> ok
<navets> i got this error
<Minataku> Rather, for both audio/video, I believe
<navets> home/navets/beryl.ogg: I/O error occured
<navets> Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted.
<stdin> keaton: try "pmount /dev/sda keatonguy
<Minataku> Schuenemann: Differing versions, I believe
<Schuenemann> Minataku, damn, wmav1-2 is not listed
<navets> anyy suggestions?
<Schuenemann> oops, it is
<Minataku> lol
<Schuenemann> but still says unsupported
<keaton> stdin: it says /dev/sda/ dosen't exist.
<hitmanWilly> yup, crippled out of the box...
<stdin> keaton: no slash at the end of the file name
<keaton> stdin: same error
<Schuenemann> ffmpeg -f wmav1 -i movie.wmv -f avi -o outputfile.avi
<stdin> keaton: you typed in exactly: pmount /dev/sda keatonguy ?
<Minataku> [23:24:24]  Dr_willis Oops, sorry, there's no "-o", correct syntax should be: ffmpeg -f flv -i inputfile.flv -f avi outputfile.avi
<Schuenemann> omg...
<keaton> stdin: yes, that exactly.
<Minataku> No -o
<Schuenemann> same error :-/
<Schuenemann> ffmpeg -f wmav2 -i movie.wmv -f avi outputfile.avi
<Dr_willis> 'friends dont let friends  use wmv' :)
<keaton> stdin: Maybe I'm just not explaining this very well. The device isn't mounted at all, the daemon fails to automount it, because it thinks it's a camara and therefore uses soem contrived "camara:/" protocol instead of just mounting it as a USB mass storage device.
<Dr_willis> try 'file movie.wmv' see what it says it is?
<Minataku> Schuenemann: You probably need that w32codecs package
<Minataku> You may also try not forcing the input file
<Dr_willis> keaton,  it 'should' be showing up as some /dev/sd## in any case.
<Schuenemann> I already have that package
<Dr_willis> keaton,  some camreas have a usb device 'mode' that needs to be enabled.
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, movie.wmv: Microsoft ASF
<Minataku> Hm
<stdin> keaton: what does "ls /dev/[h,s] d[a-z] *" show?
<mrynit> how do i upgrade  kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04
<keaton> /dev/hdc  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdc  /dev/sde
<keaton> /dev/sda  /dev/sda2  /dev/sdb   /dev/sdd
<Minataku> Try: ffmpeg -vcodec wmv2 -acodec wmav2 -i movie.wmv -f avi outputfile.avi
<stdin> !upgrade | mrynit
<ubotu> mrynit: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Minataku> Or differing numbers on those
<Schuenemann> Minataku, different error now
<stdin> keaton: ok, try this: "pmount /dev/sda1 camera1"
<Minataku> What error?
<Schuenemann> I'd better use pastebin
<keaton> Okay, it says "device /dev/sda1 is already mounted to /"
<keaton> I assume this means sda1 is actually my hard drive.
<stdin> yeah
<Dr_willis> Yep
<navets> ok is this the right command?
<Schuenemann> Minataku, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26969/
<navets> ffmpeg -i ~/beryl.ogg -target MPEG1 ~/beryl.avi
<navets> I keep getting I/O error
<Minataku> Schuenemann: Force output codecs then, too
<Dr_willis> !find ffmpeg
<ubotu> Found: ffmpeg, ffmpeg2theora, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg, libxine1-ffmpeg (and 1 others)
<stdin> keaton: 1st unplug it, then make sure that if the camera has a "webcam" (or similar) mode it's not set to it and then plug it back in and run that command again
<Minataku> Try: ffmpeg -vcodec wmv2 -acodec wmav2 -i movie.wmv -vcodec mpeg1video -acodec mp3 outputfile.avi
<keaton> stdin: It's not a camara. It's an MP3 player.
<keaton> stdin: My computer thinks it's a camara.
<stdin> keaton: yeah :p that's what I meant :)
<Schuenemann> see why a GUI is cool? :-P
<Minataku> No
<Schuenemann> same error *sigh*
<stdin> keaton: umm, what make/model ?
<Minataku> With a GUI we'd lose that error info
<Minataku> Schuenemann: Exact same? Paste it again
<Minataku> The new one
<mrynit> it says i need update manager i dont have it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyUpdatesEnabled
<keaton> stdin: Creative ZEN V Plus
<Schuenemann> I'm talking about a GUI having a 'dump' area heh
<Schuenemann> ok, just a sec
<Dr_willis> !find theora
<ubotu> Found: libtheora-dev, libtheora0, ffmpeg2theora, gstreamer0.8-theora, libtheora-bin
<Dr_willis>  ffmpeg2theora  seems interesting
<Dr_willis> !info  ffmpeg2theora
<ubotu> ffmpeg2theora: Theora video encoder using ffmpeg. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-2build1 (feisty), package size 20 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Schuenemann> Minataku, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26970/
<Minataku> Huh
<stdin> keaton: hmm, see if amarok can see it
<Schuenemann> I'll try with a different file, maybe this one is messed
<Schuenemann> bah
<Schuenemann> same result
<stdin> keaton: open amarok and go to Settings -> Configure Amarok -> Media Devices
<Minataku> No, it's just not grabbing the output audio codec for some reason
<se7en> is there a software like filemaker for a offline customer database
<Minataku> Change the outputfile.avi to outputfile.mpeg
<Minataku> See if it's grabbing on the filename and that's messing it
<keaton> stdin: Amarok dosen't see anything.
<Schuenemann> Minataku, sorry, I don't understand
<keaton> stdin: I'm just going to send my music over network to a windows comptuer, much as I wish I didn't have to.
<brian__> anyone had any luck getting a java plugin for firefox on ubuntu
<Minataku> Schuenemann: In the command line, change "outputfile.avi" to "outputfile.mpeg"
<stdin> keaton: did you click "Autodetect Devices" ?
<Schuenemann> done that
<Minataku> Still nothing?
<Schuenemann> I didn't get the second part
<Minataku> Schuenemann: Nevermind it
<keaton> stdin: yup, it didn't pick up anything.
<Schuenemann> what do you mean? the file is empty
<roho> is it possible to get konqueror to not open a helper application and instead to just save a file to disk?
<Schuenemann> 0 bytes
<Minataku> Try: ffmpeg -vcodec wmv2 -acodec wmav2 -i movie.wmv -vcodec mpeg1video -acodec mp3 outputfile.mpeg
<stdin> brian__: 32 or 64 bit?
<Minataku> Just try that
<brian__> 32 bit
<Minataku> See if it works or if it gives the same error
<Schuenemann> same error :(
<stdin> Minataku: shouldn't it be -vcodec wmv3 ?
<Schuenemann> Minataku, did any of these work for you?
<Minataku> Schuenemann: You must not have the capability to write MP3
<stdin> brian__: just run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin" that's it
<Schuenemann> you mean I should have?
<brian__> thanks, it wasnt in the package manager
<brian__> so I wasnt sure where to find it
<Minataku> stdin: It doesn't matter, it's picking up on it all the same
<stdin> brian__: are you on dapper, edgy, or feisty ?
<brian__> edgy
<Minataku> Schuenemann: Well, if we want to convert the audio stream to MP3, you need MP3 writing capability
<Schuenemann> yep, I need that
<Minataku> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> brian__: you may have to enable the universe and multiverse repositories first then
<Minataku> See if any of those get you something like "lame" which is an MP3 encoder
<brian__> hmmm yeah looks like I need more repositories
<brian__> it just says cant find package
<stdin> !repos | brian__
<ubotu> brian__: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stdin> brian__: that page will tell you how
<Schuenemann> Minataku, shouldn't I just install that lame?
<mrynit> !kde
<brian__> thanks
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Minataku> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<Minataku> Could try it
<Schuenemann> what? you just said it IS an mp3 encoder :p
<RadiantFire> of course that is a blatant lie and lame is actually an mp3 encoder
<Minataku> It's making fun of WINE
<RadiantFire> Schuenemann: it started off as an addon processor for mp3 encoding, but wasn't standalone, th ey added that capability later
<Minataku> Ah
<Schuenemann> hmm
<stdin> Minataku: but WINE is not an emulator
<RadiantFire> I think
<RadiantFire> this is true
<Schuenemann> well, I just installed lame
<Minataku> stdin: It's a system call translator
<RadiantFire> one of these days I must look at the source for wine, i've wondered how they do that
<mrynit> how do i upgrade kde 3.5.5 to 3.5.6 on edgy?
<Minataku> Schuenemann: Try the command again, then
<Schuenemann> same error
<stdin> (compatibility layer)
<Minataku> Schuenemann: Can always try raw PCM
<RadiantFire> Schuenemann: I'm sorry what are you trying to do, lost it on the scrollback
<stdin> mrynit: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<Minataku> Or vorbis, or whatever the hell stupid crap *buntu wants you to use
<Schuenemann> I want to edit a wmv video, adding subtitles
<Schuenemann> and we've been trying to convert it to avi
<RadiantFire> mencoder?
<Schuenemann> or any non-M$ stupid file format
<Schuenemann> ffmpeg
<Minataku> We can get as far as the video
<RadiantFire> mencoder relies on ffmpeg I think
<Minataku> ffmpeg is confusing itself on the output codec
<RadiantFire> you can strip an audio stream out using mplayer and multiplex is back in later I think
<stdin> RadiantFire: nope
<RadiantFire> something liek -ao pcm:file="output"
<Minataku> Try: ffmpeg -vcodec wmv2 -acodec wmav2 -i movie.wmv -vcodec mpeg1video -acodec vorbis outputfile.mpeg
<Minataku> See if that works
<RadiantFire> I would seriously recommend mencoder though, might be a little easier
<Minataku> If that doesn't work, I'm going to sleep
<Schuenemann> this one was different
<RadiantFire> I think it relies on ffmpeg internally
<Schuenemann> the same error message, but some million times
<Minataku> O.o
<Schuenemann> RadiantFire, how would it be with mencoder?
<Minataku> RadiantFire: You take over here, then
<RadiantFire> I'm looking now, its been a while
<Minataku> I'm out of ideas
<Minataku> Sorry I couldn't help, Schuenemann
<Schuenemann> it's still outputting the message heh
<Schuenemann> thanks
<stdin> RadiantFire: mencoder doesn't depend on ffmpeg
<stdin> Schuenemann: or just use mplayer with "-dumpstream" or even VLC (which has a GUI) to do it
<Schuenemann> error, non monotone timestamps 23263608 >= 23263608e= 276.6kbits/s
<Schuenemann> stdin, will be dumped into what?
<stdin> Schuenemann: with mplayer it'll be raw, with VLC it has several formats to choose from
<Minataku> Schuenemann: It sounds like it's encoding
<Minataku> It's just complaining a lot
<Schuenemann> Minataku, it was converted, with sound though
<Schuenemann> without*
<Minataku> Heh
<dthacker-lt> where can I tell the window manager to make a window active on mouseover?
<Schuenemann> just some weird noises
<Minataku> Yeah, follow their suggestions then
<Dr_willis> dthacker-lt,  not sure kde's window manager has that feature
<Minataku> This oversimplistic distribution constantly frustrates any effors to do things the truly easy way
<Schuenemann> let me try the mplayer
<Minataku> This is why I use Gentoo
<Minataku> I don't have to put up with any of this retarded crap
<Schuenemann> gentoo you have to recompile the kernel everytime you move the mouse
<stdin> dthacker-lt: System Settings -> Window Behaviour
<NickPresta> Minataku, what crap? Forgive me, I've been away the last couple hours.
<Dr_willis> you have distcc set up on 100 PDP/11's :)
* dthacker-lt goes to look. tnx
<Minataku> Schuenemann: I'll kindly request you actually know something about a distribution before making rude comments about it
<RadiantFire> ok, so, lets try mencoder movie.wmv -o movie.mpeg -oac mp3lame -oac lavc lavcopts=vcodec=mjpeg
<Minataku> Dr_willis: If I had one PDP/11 it'd be too much
<Minataku> Unless it was an LSI-11 of some kind
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, nah, just everytime you reboot :P
<RadiantFire> Schuenemann: did ya get th at?
<NickPresta> I use Gentoo for my server. It works quite nice. Compile my server and such, leave it running. I would otherwise compile my server software anyways and Gentoo provides me with a fairly lean installation....
<Minataku>  00:09:33 up 104 days, 19:35,  6 users,  load average: 0.02, 0.05, 0.01
* hitmanWilly uses gentoo by the way...
<Minataku> Not that you have to reboot
<Schuenemann> the mplayer -dumpstream worked
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: That's why I didn't say anything
<Minataku> lol
<Schuenemann> RadiantFire, will try now
<RadiantFire> I used to use gentoo, to much care and feeding
<NickPresta> For desktop usage, I rarely see any benefit in compiling your own software as opposed to using binaries.
<RadiantFire> er, used
<RadiantFire> gentoo you can have a barebones server up and running faster than any other distro :-)
<Schuenemann> RadiantFire, No video encoder (-ovc) selected. Select one (see -ovc help).
<Minataku> NickPresta: That's where the benefit is the greatest
<hitmanWilly> ok, stupid question, would it be possible to play it using mplayer or something and redirecting the output to ffmpeg?
<RadiantFire> Schuenemann: thats my fault, the second oac should be ovc
<Minataku> Especially with a properly configured custom kernel
<dthacker-lt> stdin: yes, there it is.  The policy dropdown
<stdin> Schuenemann: replace the 2nd "-oac" with "-ovc"
<NickPresta> Minataku, for most things, you would be hard pressed to find any astounding optimization benefits.
<Schuenemann> it's converting
<Schuenemann> I think
<Minataku> I'm a motorsports fanatic. To me, one second is an insanely long amount of time.
<stdin> dthacker-lt: no problem :)
<Schuenemann> lot's of duplicate frames, according to console
<RadiantFire> thats ok, it happens
<RadiantFire> at least its working :-)
<NickPresta> Minataku, heh. I understand where you're coming from. For me, I am satisfied with binaries for most things. I can still compile my own on Kubuntu if I wish =P
<Minataku> Plus, a custom kernel is the best no matter what
<RadiantFire> someone should write a frontend for mencoder, if it hasn't already been done
<Minataku> Especially a PREEMPT one with 1000Hz
<Minataku> Makes everything fly
<Schuenemann> RadiantFire, for sure
<RadiantFire> I'll add that to my todo list...
<RadiantFire> if I can't find one
<Schuenemann> this converting is a lot slower than using mplayer
<RadiantFire> cuz its not dumping the stream its actually transcoding
<Schuenemann> it has to uncompress and then compress again?
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, yes
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Minataku> Schuenemann: Sorry again that I couldn't help
<Minataku> lol
<Schuenemann> well, ended up with an error
<Dr_willis> then exploded...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> brb
<Schuenemann> File not found: 'lavcopts=vcodec=mjpeg'm:   0min   7mb  A-V:-0.004 [57:127] 
<Schuenemann> Failed to open lavcopts=vcodec=mjpeg.
<RadiantFire> aww :-(
<Schuenemann> lol
<RadiantFire> hrm
<Schuenemann> wrong syntax?
<RadiantFire> maybe
<RadiantFire> maybe it was successful
<RadiantFire> that sounds like it was trying to transcode that f ile
<RadiantFire> see if it output anything?
<danb> can anyone help me get ntfs read working on the latest release?
<Schuenemann> the output is horrible
<Schuenemann> not the audio, the video
<RadiantFire> harm
<RadiantFire> hrn
<RadiantFire> well, at least it worked
<Schuenemann> haha
<RadiantFire> now to figure out how to specify different encoding options
<RadiantFire> I know there is a way of doing quality settings
<stdin> RadiantFire: it should be "-lavcopts vcodec=mjpeg"
<RadiantFire> sigh... I'm just not on the ball tonight
<RadiantFire> apologies :-(
<Minataku> It looks like someone smeared the screen in pixelated vaseline and you're watching it through a burlap sack, but at least it worked XD
<Minataku> RadiantFire: Hey, don't feel too bad
<Minataku> I failed too XD
<Schuenemann> mencoder movie.wmv -o movie.mpeg -oac mp3lame -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mjpeg
<danb> I installed the NTFS Configuration Tool from Adept, but when I launch it I get an hourglass for a split-second and then nothing
<mike> Greets, everyone...
<Schuenemann> this stdin ?
<stdin> Schuenemann: yeah, something like that
<Schuenemann> like that? hehe
<RadiantFire> roflmao, I just read the man page.... it sayd "Read the source for details"
<mike> Stupid question - Can someone tell me how to recover my Freenode password? I've looked all over their website with no luck.
<Schuenemann> ugh
<Schuenemann> and the source is assembly? :-D
<RadiantFire> not all of it
<RadiantFire> some of it is C
<Dr_willis> danb,  run it from the shell.
<RadiantFire> I would, but I wouldn't have an answer for you this week
<luke> hello fellow linux users
<stdin> Schuenemann: it's the 3rd "-lavcopts" down
<Schuenemann> stdin, excuse me?
<mike> Hey luke
<stdin> Schuenemann: in the man page
<danb> im pretty much a linux noob, could you tell me syntax please?
<Dr_willis> mike,  i thinkyou can get  a email from the nickserv some how. Try /msg nickserv help yet?
<RadiantFire> stdin: you could try using a different video codec like mpeg4
<stdin> Schuenemann: you know how to search a manpage, yes?
<RadiantFire> sorry
<Dr_willis> danb,  open a shell.. type the name of the command..
<RadiantFire> Schuenemann: you could try the using different vcodecs
<luke> i'm new to this world..... do you all talk here about linux?
<Schuenemann> up/down pgup/down keys?
<mike> Dr_willis: Yeah, already tried that. It didn't list anything on the subject. Thanks anyway though.
<Dr_willis> danb,  its possible it needs tobe ran as root  with 'sudo whateveritscalled'
<Dr_willis> mike,  :()
<Schuenemann> acidrip - ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder
<Schuenemann> maybe this is a front-end?
<stdin> Schuenemann: you can "grep" type a slash and the pattern, eg: /-lavcopts
<navets> acidrip is awesome
<stdin> Schuenemann: then press 'n' go through the matches
<stdin> Schuenemann: same as in less
<mike> Actually, it has "RECOVER - kill another user who has taken your nick"... I don't think that's what I'm looking for though
<navets> I used it to rip the protector and grandma's boy, they both have great quality
<luke> does anyone here use bittorrent?
<Dr_willis> lots of us do luke  :)
<stdin> mike: I think you'd have to contact the staff
<Schuenemann> stdin, what's the parameter after grep? the file name
<danb> Dr_willis: thank you, that got it
<Minataku> /msg nickserv sendpass
<Minataku> Or something to that effect
<stdin> Schuenemann: no, you type "man appname" then in that you type "/pattern"
<Schuenemann> ahh
<luke> has anyone had trouble getting them to load up? i cant access either ktorrent or azurus, they'll try and crash before the main screen comes on. they both used to work fine
<danb> how can I get the kde menu to launch it with the visual sudo prompt?
<Schuenemann> cool
<stdin> it's useful, yes :p
<mike> danb: Put kdesu <commandname>
<Schuenemann> stdin, well, I got a bigger mpeg, but the same horrible video
<luke> danb i edit the item in the k menu to run as root
<stdin> Schuenemann: does the file play in mplayer ?
<Schuenemann> yes, very slowly
<Schuenemann> like: it stops, then advance lots of frames, then stops and so over
<RadiantFire> apologies, for failing, I'm sleepy and am thus going to bed
<Schuenemann> strange is that the mpeg has over 80 MB whereas the original wmv had 6
<stdin> Schuenemann: probably a bad/corrupt file
<Schuenemann> stdin, the original file seems ok
<Schuenemann> plays ok
<stdin> Schuenemann: that's what I meant, the original file
<Schuenemann> it plays ok
<luke> how do you find an error with a program that fails to launch?
<Schuenemann> luke, run it in konsole
<luke> tyvm
<danb> what is the kde equivilent to the xp disk manager mmc?
<Schuenemann> stdin, I'll try with another file
<danb> or how do i view the new volume the ntfs-config just added
<robotgeek> danb: system settings -> disks and filesystems
<Dr_willis> danb,  look in 'media:/' or /media with konqueror file manager
<danb> thank you both, checking now
<luke> ok, now how to i stop a program thats already running errantly in the konsole?
<danb> excellent, that was so painless
<Schuenemann> stdin, the result is horrible again... *sigh*
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  check out   http://www.blabberize.com/
<danb> thanks again
<Dr_willis> :)
<danb> kubuntu amd64 makes xp/vista64 look pathetic
<luke> ktorrent locks up inside itself when i run it, and i cannot stop it or access it's ui
<danb> now back to the wiki to get my video drivers working ;] 
<luke> eventually the krash handler posts a window, but thats usually after several minutes
<luke> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> luke,  odd . ktorrent is rock solid for me.
<hitmanWilly> luke, xkill
<Dr_willis> use the 'xkill' command to kill it off perhaps.
<luke> me too, up until a week ago
<luke> woops, i acidentally killed the konsole.... do i type xkill ktorrent?
<Dr_willis> xkill, then click on the program to kill
<luke> ok i see, i cannot use xkill because when i launch ktorrent, i do not get a tray icon for it. it locks up sometime before the ui is running
<Dr_willis> notice the Leet-haxor-skull-and-crossbones icon/cursor :)
<Dr_willis> luke,  try logging in as a new user, and see if it works for them
<luke> ok thanks....brb
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I got a 'live bookmark' in firefox.. for a site.. with some OLD OLD OLD junk on it..  is it the sites fault the old stuff isent vanishing?
<Dr_willis> or is theres some firefox/cache/setting to clean out the cruft?
<Schuenemann> ok, I give up converting this crappy WMV
<Schuenemann> screw you, microsoft
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> this isent some PORN wmv is it?
<Schuenemann> heheh nope
<purpleposeidon> is there a wmv2good_format anywhere?
<Dr_willis> seen a GREAT many porn/wmvs on torrents that have a 'encrypted' wmv codec - where you have to go to some Russian site and install their spoecial codec.. that then infests you with spyware.
<Dr_willis> wmv is a container.. it could be any of several dozen codecs in it.
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, under linux?
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  the videos wmv's would not play under any linux player. :)
<Dr_willis> since the codec was basicially  a cheap encryption.
<Schuenemann> they do
<Schuenemann> you're talking about these specific ones, right?
<Dr_willis> i forget the name of the scam/codec.
<Schuenemann> not all wmv's
<Dr_willis> ya can have a wmv using  some different codecs.. some may have linux support. others may not
<Schuenemann> right
<stdin> Schuenemann: the command "mencoder -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame -lavcopts vcodec=mjpeg -o outputfile.avi inputfile.wmv" doesn't work?
<fooqu> hi
<Schuenemann> stdin, is it that last we've tried?
<stdin> I think
<fooqu> where can I download LiveBlue-Ray?
<Schuenemann> it converted, but the video is very bad
<stdin> Schuenemann: but you can let it run for a few secs and  then stop it to check
<Schuenemann> ok
<stdin> Schuenemann: because it works on 1 wmv I got
<Schuenemann> can I just kill the process?
<stdin> yeah, Ctrl-C
<Schuenemann> nah... it's awful
<Schuenemann> skipping frames
<Schuenemann> just a min
<stdin> fooqu: no clue, it's not in the repositories, try googleing for "LiveBlue-Ray linux" or "LiveBlue-Ray ubuntu"
<Minataku> It could also have DRMv1 or DRMv2, but that wouldn't cause transcoding failure
<Minataku> It just plain wouldn't play
<fooqu> stdin: oh that sucks
<Schuenemann> stdin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26971/
<stdin> yeah, drm just wouldn't play
<Schuenemann> is this normal? it doesn't seem normal
<Bob_> hey i'm back. i was just talking to someone about ktorrent as 'luke'
<Minataku> Well, it WILL play
<Minataku> But you get nothing more than a confusing epilepsy inducer
<stdin> Schuenemann: I got similar output
<Minataku> lol
<Schuenemann> I only copied a small part of it, stdin
<Schuenemann> stdin, did it play smooth?
<stdin> yeah
<Schuenemann> audio yes, video no, in my case
<Bob_> someone suggested i run ktorrent as a different user and it worked. does anyone know how to reset my main id to work with all my programs? maybe a default?
<Schuenemann> stdin, it's odd how the avi/mpeg get so bigger than the original wmv
<Dr_willis> the .kde dir has all your settings
<stdin> Schuenemann: last shot would be to try in VLC, it used different codecs
<Dr_willis> look in thee for the ktorrent files/dirs (should be  2 dirs i think)
<zero1328> um, simple question: is there a way for me to gain write permissions outside of the terminal?
<Schuenemann> stdin, the dump with mplayer was ok
<Bob_> ok thanks
<Dr_willis> zero1328,  you may want to rephrase/clarify the problem. gain permissions where?
<zero1328> like in /etc or something
<stdin> Bob_: probably removing ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/ and ~/.kde/share/config/ktorrentrc
<Schuenemann> chmod?
<se7en> is there a terminal solution for cp only new files from one directory to another (backup)
<NickPresta> define "new"
<Dr_willis> zero1328,  to access/change things in a system dir like that. You should be using 'sudo' type commands
<Dr_willis> sudo vi /etc/filetoedit
<Dr_willis> and so forth. (or the gui equilivent to sudo)
<dthacker-lt> se7en: write a quick script?
<stdin> Schuenemann: the dump just seems to be a copy of the file, so that's why
<zero1328> ok, so what you're trying to say is that I have to use Konsole or something?
<Schuenemann> oh yeah, they have the same size duh
<tripppy> im getting errors while emptying garbage bin, yes ive tryed "sudo rm -rf /home/<your username>/.Trash/*"
<robotgeek> se7en: cp --update
<stdin> tripppy: what errors?
<se7en> thanks robotgeek
<robotgeek> se7en: you might also look at rsync, if you are going to do it over the network or so
<Dr_willis> tripppy,  be very CAREFULL with that command. :) one typo = BAM! reinstall time
<dthacker-lt> rsync is cool
<zero1328> what did you mean by a "gui equivalent to sudo"?
<stdin> zero1328: kdesu
<stdin> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<tripppy> error while deleting. i dont have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<se7en> robotgeek: rsync sounds cool i will try that thanks
<zero1328> ok, I was wondering what kdesu was when I was using it.. now I know
<zero1328> thanks
<Dr_willis> i peerfer to use 'sux' but im old-skool
<Schuenemann> stdin, what was the vlc command syntax?
<Dr_willis> !info sux
<ubotu> sux: wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (feisty), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Minataku> Heehee. Strong Mad's homemade fireworks are batteries, gasoline and WD-40
<stdin> tripppy: sudo chmod -R $(whoami): ~/.local/share/Trash/"
<stdin> Schuenemann: it's a GUI app
<stdin> Schuenemann: use the wizard in the file menu
* dthacker-lt gets the munchies and has a banana
<stdin> tripppy: opps, that's  sudo chown -R $(whoami): ~/.local/share/Trash/
<stdin> Schuenemann: not chmod
<Schuenemann> huh?
<tripppy> chown: cannot access `/home/dam/.local/share/Trash/': No such file or directory
<stdin> Schuenemann: that wasn't for you :p
<danb> can anyone tell me an easy way to get mp3 support in amarok on fiesty?
<danb> everything i found on google was outdated or for gnome
<Schuenemann> it's transcoding
<stdin> tripppy: then you seem to have deleted it
<stdin> danb: did you look on the wiki?
<Schuenemann> danb, get libxine-extracodecs
<Schuenemann> stdin, now the video is very fast and without sound hahaha
<stdin> heh
<robotgeek> w32codecs, no?
<Schuenemann> maybe I should try different settingas
<Schuenemann> or give up
<stdin> and people ask why wmv's are bad....
<Schuenemann> because they carry that W
<dthacker-lt> among other things...
<ikesire> how do i persuade diff to show me the exact chars that differ?
<tripppy> alrighty. when i get the error i can skip, cancel or retry. i press skip to 8 file/folder errors. about not havving permission to modify parent folder, also errors about folders not being empty. also. the files listed in the errors don't appear in the trash.
<dthacker-lt> ikesire: diff -y will give you side to side
<Schuenemann> stdin, what should I set as the mpeg bit rate?
* robotgeek usually uses vimdiff :)
<stdin> ikesire: or use cmp
<ikesire> dthacker: believe me, my diffs are so tricky that i really don't know which character(s) is the problem
<stdin> Schuenemann: anything you want
<ikesire> dthacker: so not even a side-by-side would do the job
<ikesire> stdin: thank you
<Schuenemann> stdin, how does that affect the final result?
<Schuenemann> quality?
<stdin> Schuenemann: file size/quality
<Schuenemann> and what codec?
<Schuenemann> mpeg 1, 2, mjpeg...
<dthacker-lt> ikesire: at that point I usually write some perl.   I need to try vmdiff.
<ikesire> dthacker: thank you
<stdin> Schuenemann: try mpeg-1 or 2
<stdin> Schuenemann: mjpeg may work better tho
<Schuenemann> omfg
<Schuenemann> now I got sound but no video
<Schuenemann> this might be some prank or something
<Schuenemann> a green fast video and no sound
<Schuenemann> I give up
<Schuenemann> stdin, thanks though
<stdin> you're welcome
<robotgeek> Schuenemann: have you installed w32codecs?
<sweettooth> hi all, can anyone tell me how can i check the log of my system before a crash?
<sweettooth> my system crashed completely when i installed and tried to run xine
<Schuenemann> robotgeek, yes
<sweettooth> so i wanted to know what happened
<robotgeek> sweettooth: most system logs are in /var/logs
<robotgeek> Schuenemann: some drm stuff does not play, so that might be it.
<Schuenemann> drm?
<robotgeek> i could try if you posted it somewhere
<robotgeek> !drm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sweettooth> robotgeek, thx
<stdin> robotgeek: the file plays in mplayer, but won't transcode
<Schuenemann> if the bot doesn't know about it, then it doesn't exist
<robotgeek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_rights_management stdin
<stdin> robotgeek: I know what it is :p
<Schuenemann> but the file p?ays
<robotgeek> stdin: sorry, tab completion mistake
<Schuenemann> robotgeek, you said "I could try"
<sweettooth> i have just restarted xine from command line, its giving me some errors
<Schuenemann> what do you mean?
<sweettooth> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<robotgeek> Schuenemann: if you point me to the video
<sweettooth> does anyone know wht it means
<Schuenemann> I'll find it
<Schuenemann> robotgeek, http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/213/
<Schuenemann> below the video there is 'download it'
<stdin> heh, I remember watching that a while ago :p
<Schuenemann> I'll brb
<Schuenemann> back
<Schuenemann> robotgeek, any progress?
<Schuenemann> I don't mean to hurry you up, but I have to sleep :)
<stdin> Schuenemann: hmm, the mencoder command worked here
<Schuenemann> and the output is fine?
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> 82MB file tho
<Schuenemann> how big is the file?
<Schuenemann> hmm
<robotgeek> Schuenemann: downloading, right now
<Schuenemann> I'll try tomorrow with windows movie studio or something like that
<Schuenemann> robotgeek, he already tested, you don't have to do that
<Schuenemann> :)
<robotgeek> Schuenemann: works for me
<stdin> Schuenemann: I'll see if another video codec makes a smaller file
<stdin> Schuenemann: 23MB but audio/video is slightly out of sync
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Schuenemann> why is it so big compared to the wmv?
<Schuenemann> I can't believe microsoft has a nice compressed format
<stdin> because it was using wmv9 which compresses more
<stdin> (and looses more quality)
<Schuenemann> but the mpeg can't have more quality than that, can it?
<Schuenemann> from that file, of course
<stdin> no, it'll actually have less
<Schuenemann> ok, thanks
<Schuenemann> see you in another life, brother
<stdin> heh
<stdin> cya
<sweettooth> hi there, i have installed xine in kubuntu and somehow i keep getting the error msg
<sweettooth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26974/
<sweettooth> can anyone tell me what's wrong?
<emonkey-f> sweettooth, do you  use the fglrx Driver?
<roberto> hello
<roberto> hola
<sweettooth> emonkey-f, can you please tell me how to find out?
<emonkey-f> I've just read that sometimes there problems in combination with Nvidia fglrx Driver and xine
<sweettooth> oh ic
<sweettooth> well im using intel 915
<roberto> puta  madre
<emonkey-f> s/nvidia/ati/
<emonkey-f> Hmm Intel drivers... normally I haven't any problems with them
<emonkey-f> With your error message I find many cases which have to do with cedega/wine
<emonkey-f> do you use such things?
<roberto> cedega rules man
<sweettooth> i know, i had a look as well
<roberto> umm
<sweettooth> no, not at the mo
<roberto> hi
<roberto> hello
<roberto> hey
<roberto> hey
<roberto> hey
<roberto> hey
<roberto> ai alguien ahi?
<roberto> roberto_9085@hotmail.com
<emonkey-f> sweettooth, sorry no further ideas... :(
<sweettooth> emonkey-f, that's ok, thx for trying
<ebaad> can somebody help me in setting the sound on Kubuntu 7.04
<monzie> Hi All
<monzie> Firefox is connecting to the internet but Konqueror is not
<monzie> can someone help please?
<binks> when i start vdr it complains about utf8 and i should switch it off how do i do this
<Ryiel> binks: you can turn utf-8 but i dont thin it worth the struggle. If you arent using english kubuntu, your special letters will be screwed. (and other perphaps wont see them) If you want to use vdr for satellite tv, use kaffeine instead. It's just my opinion...
<binks> Ryiel: i cant get sc or sasc to work under kaffeine
<Ryiel> Im using kaffeine with kaffeine-sc plugin.
<binks> i have the plugin but it doesnt dycrypt
<Ryiel> you can download the latest kaffeine sc plugin from edyk.mylivepage.ru
<Ryiel> you have to create a .kaffeine directory in your /home/yourname
<binks> is there a way to debug the plugin or see whats happening
<Ryiel> put the softcam key file there
<binks> i have done that
<Ryiel> and you have to edit the softcam file cause kaffeine sc uses a different form of keys
<binks> but with a uppercase K s that wrong
<Ryiel> lowercase k
<Ryiel> .kaffeine
<binks> just a sec
<Ryiel> but you can track down your problem by running kaffeine from konsole
<ebaad> can somebody help me in setting the sound on Kubuntu 7.04
<Ryiel> ebaad: what's the problem?
<Consty> I'm a long time Ubuntu user and I'll be switching to Kubuntu soon.  Just wondering what a few of you think of Kubuntu in general.  It's sort of tough finding reviews for Kubuntu out there (mostly just ubuntu in general)
<Ryiel> Consty: its the same as ubuntu but with kde
<Ryiel> It depends on your taste
<ebaad> the kde interface is nice
<Consty> Ryiel: How hard is it on system resources?
<ebaad> Ryiel---the sound does not work since i upgraded to 7.04
<Ryiel> Consty: it takes a bit more. Of course you can turn the effects off
<ebaad> i'm running kubuntu and it works fine so far except the sound
<Ryiel> but i love it for UI
<ebaad> yes i concure
<Ryiel> ebaad: erm, upgraded from 6.10 to feisty?
<ebaad> yes siri
<binks> Ryiel:
<binks> inv:2 sr:6952000 fecH:3 mod:3
<binks> . LOCKED.
<binks> open failed: Device or resource busy
<Consty> Ryiel: I also understand that it uses a lot of different applications, notably the k suite of apps.  I'm pretty anxious to see k3b/amarok since I've been stuck using GnomeBaker/Banshee respectfully.
<Ryiel> www.rafb.net plz pastebin the output of these commands: lsmod, lspci
<binks> how do i tell if the sc is loaded
<Ryiel> it was for ebaad
<Consty> Ryiel: I'm most interested though in the file browser, the browser & file browser are the same yeah?  How do you like those?
<Consty> Ryiel: Is Konquerer a suitable replacement for Firefox?
<ebaad> oh ok
<Ryiel> binks: start kaffeine in konsole and paste the output of it to www.rafb.net/paste
<binks> Ryiel: do you want me to pastebin those cmds
<binks> ok m8
<Ryiel> and ofc start tv and choose a channel
<NickPresta> Consty, if you don't use Firefox exclusive addons, Konqueror is a suitable replacement, yeah.
<ebaad> do u wnat me to paste the out put here
<Ryiel> Consty: if you want to replace it, yes. But im using firefox :D
<Ryiel> ebaad: nope, paste it on www.rafb.net/paste
<binks> http://rafb.net/p/BLvDZz78.html Ryiel
<ebaad> oky dok
<Ryiel> and give me the link to check it
<Ryiel> binks: checkin
<binks> :)
<Consty> Ryiel: How do GTK apps look when using KDE?  On a primarily QT based desktop I'm curious to know how well GTK and QT apps look side by side.  Is it noticeably different?  Close?  On Ubuntu KDE apps look like crap.
<Ryiel> binks: lspci and lsmod outputs too plz
<Ryiel> Consty: I dont see the reason why you should use gtk apps
<Ryiel> ofc if you need them you can run them
<Consty> Ryiel: Firefox is a GTK app.
<ebaad> Ryiel----http://rafb.net/p/PpYEbd34.html
<Ryiel> Consty: hmm, it looks just find :D
<Ryiel> fine
<Ryiel> ebaad: lspci plz
<binks> Ryiel: http://rafb.net/p/1ArXsA26.html
<Ryiel> ebaad: it looks like the modules are loaded
<ebaad> Ryiel ---
<ebaad> ebaad@linserver:~$ lspci
<ebaad> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  651 Host (rev 02)
<ebaad> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)
<ebaad> 00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS962 [MuTIOL Media IO]  (rev 25)
<ebaad> 00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS961/2 SMBus Controller
<ebaad> 00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  5513 [IDE] 
<ebaad> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<binks> ebaad: dont paste here
<ebaad> 00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)
<Ryiel> dont paste here...
<ebaad> 00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)
<ebaad> 00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 2.0 Controller
<ebaad> 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)
<ebaad> 00:08.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)
<ebaad> 00:09.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 50)
<ebaad> 00:09.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 50)
<ebaad> 00:09.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 51)
<ebaad> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c940 10/100/1000Base-T [Marvell]  (rev 12)
<ebaad> 00:0e.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 10)
<ebaad> 00:0f.0 Network controller: RaLink Wireless PCI Adapter RT2400 / RT2460
<ebaad> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<ebaad> ebaad@linserver:~$
<ebaad> Ryiel --- http://rafb.net/p/Jlok1i25.html
<ebaad> i'm sorry the buffer did not get cleared
<ebaad> oooopsss
<Jcs> how's it going?
<NickPresta> !pastebin | ebaad
<ubotu> ebaad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jcs> how can i get flash to work correctly? i thought i had it installed but nothing is working on firefox
<roho> i have a dell that has these media function keys.  one of them, page down, is messed up.  when i want to page down, it turns down the volume.  could someone point me to where i might learn how to fix that?
<ebaad>  i'm sorry the buffer did not get cleared
<johnnyg> I want to install an IM client named Spark. They only have a tar.gz version so I can't use synaptic. Where is the proper place to untar it to? /home/johnny seems wrong...
<ebaad> Thousand apologies
<roho> Jcs: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Ryiel> ebaad: sorry, i have no idea. seems like the modules are loaded...
<Consty> Ryiel: So is firefox included with Kubuntu automatically or did you install it yourself?  I don't want to use Kubuntu if it comes with a bunch of applications that do the same job.
<Ryiel> perhaps you can try and rmmod them then modprobe back
<Consty> Ryiel: That's just annoying imho.
<ebaad> but still i can hear the system cound or any of the multimedia apps
<roho> Consty: it's included.
<Ryiel> i think it was installed. But i cant really remember
<Jcs> how is GNASH?
<Ryiel> binks: technotrend card?
<binks> Ryiel: any ideas on my kaffeine prob
<binks> yes
<binks> tt2300 dvb-c
<Ryiel> ah, cable, not satellite
<Jcs> roho: it says flashplugin-nonfree is already newest version
<johnnyg> where is the equivialent of C:\Program Files in linux?
<binks> Ryiel: but i get fta so the card is working
<Ryiel> there is no equivalent :) Linux isnt windows :) What are you looking for?
<johnnyg> I want to install an AIM client. I have a tar.gz. I don't want to clutter my home directory by installing it there. I'm wondering where it goes
<Ryiel> johnnyg: you can use kopete for aim
<johnnyg> Ryiel: I want to try out Spark from jive software.
<Ryiel> always try to install programs from the repository not from 3rd party source
<Karti> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<johnnyg> in the case you do have a tar.gz and you've got to throw it somewhere, where is it best put?
<Karti> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Ryiel> it contains the source, so the best is to put it to /usr/src
<Ryiel> unpack it, run ./configure and if it can configure it, make and make install
<Ryiel> ofc sudo is necessary
<Ryiel> binks: so, fta channels are fine. Did you open a channel thats encrypted? cause i see nothing about it in the log file. This is how looks mine when i open an encrypted channel: http://rafb.net/p/r6P3ZJ52.html
<johnnyg> Ryiel: thanks
<Ryiel> johnnyg: but i still recommend you to use adept and look for an aim cilent
<Ryiel> client
<Jcs> my nick isnt registered
<jussi01> !aim | johnnyg
<ubotu> johnnyg: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Ryiel> thanks jussi01 :)
<Ryiel> just what i was thinking about
<jussi01> :)
<Ryiel> You know people who got used to windows cannot go with the repository system. It takes time to get used to it :)
<binks> Ryiel: line 44 skysports is encrypted but no mention of sc loadin as it does in yours
<jussi01> Ryiel: yeah, so true
* jussi01 loves the repos
* riley looks around
<Ryiel> binks: Hmm... Does it even work with cable cards? I've never had any dvb-c, so i dont really know. How did you install the kaffeine-sc? .deb file? Which version?
<kprofthreat> Hmm
<binks> i installed deb 0.3.3 and yes it should work on dvb-c as should vdr and mythtv
<Ryiel> can you see the plugin in kaffeine?
<Ryiel> dvb/dvb settings
<binks> yes i can
<binks> in dvb plugins
<Ryiel> then it should work. the keyfile has to be in /home/yourname/.kaffeine and the name is SoftCam.Key
<binks> but if i enter the plugin there are no entries under Newcs client settings
<Ryiel> cause you dont use newcs
<binks> arr ok so there is nothing to setup in sc plugin
<Ryiel> nothing at all
<Ryiel> but you need a proper softcam.key
<binks> hmm ill have to try o work out how to make it then
<binks> Ryiel: :) ill try it
<Ryiel> i sent you my keyfile, just try to follow the scheme
<Ryiel> i hope it helps
<randoman> hey guys
<randoman> whats the best way to add commands to bootup of kde
<randoman> is it to add a script to /etc/init.d
<binks> Ryiel: thanks for the help need to restart
<stdin> randoman: if it's just a couple commands then put them in /etc/rc.local
<randoman> k
<randoman> but if its a full on script put it in init.d
<stdin> randoman: then you'd have to make links in /etc/rcX.d/ and make sure it's not ran at shutdown too. you can just put the path to the script in /etc/rc.local too
<marcelo> hay alguien que sepa espanol?
<jussi01> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<poweruser1> Major linux n00b here. How would I rename my main acct?
<akrus> deluser;adduser :D
<poweruser1> Uh, w/out deleting my acct?
<akrus> sudo nano /etc/passwd
<akrus> change your account name
<akrus> save it
<akrus> re-login o_O
<akrus> no idea if it's right
<akrus> it will likely work, but no idea how :D
<joncsn> how come firefox tries to play imbedded realplayer files but doesnt actually play?
<poweruser1> Well, least you made an effort to answer
<poweruser1> Ty
<akrus> :)
<akrus> joncsn: doesn't work for me as well :o realplayer never worked well T_T
<joncsn> drats
<stdin> poweruser1: System Settings -> User Management (I would guess)
<joncsn> how will i watch democracynow
<Consty> Can you install KDE4 in Kubuntu 7.04?
<joncsn> is there a difference between firefox and mozilla-firefox
<akrus> poweruser1: here it's called 'About me' :)
<stdin> Consty: read the announcements on kubuntu.org
<crimsun> joncsn: the latter is the obsoleted binary package name.
<akrus> the name, but not the login o_o
<stdin> joncsn: mozilla-firefox is the old name
<joncsn> how come flash works on the adobe site for me but not on other web pages?
<stdin> joncsn: installed flash9 ?
<joncsn> yep
<akrus> poweruser1: oh year stdin is right :)
<Consty> stdin: That is so cool, have you installed it?
<akrus> year=yeah
<stdin> then it should (if it's flash)
<akrus> Adobe is using Ajax when Flash it's not available, are you sure it's really flash?
<stdin> Consty: yeah, but that's because I'm fishing out some of the many, many bugs
<Consty> stdin: So it's pretty unstable?
<stdin> Consty: extremely
<stdin> Consty: it's only really useful for development
<stdin> Consty: no where near ready yet
<joncsn> 'This product requires Mozilla Firefox 1.5 with Macromedia Flash 8'
<stdin> joncsn: what does "apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree" show?
<Consty> stdin: Ah rats. :)
<joncsn> installed 9.0 etc
<stdin> Consty: they expect a stable version (release) by october
<stdin> joncsn: after you installed it, did you restart firefox?
<Consty> stdin: what kind of great new features have you seen in kde4?
<joncsn> yes
<stdin> Consty: well, it's a compleat rewrite :p speed is better than ever plasma is looking nice and dolphin is getting there
<stdin> Consty: and the composit extention to kwin is nice too :)
<stdin> joncsn: and going to the address about:plugins shows flash in there?
<joncsn> on adobes site?
<stdin> joncsn: no, go to the address "about:plugins"
<joncsn> oh sorry
<joncsn> yes says it is enabled
<joncsn> application/x-shockwave-flash
<stdin> then it should work
<joncsn> o well
<joncsn> is there a way to use realplayer instead of mplayer trying to embed stuff?
<Consty> stdin: I'm actually a long time gnome user planning to migrate over to KDE. :P
<lie> hello
<Consty> stdin: Primarily because of amarok and k3b.  Plus it just looks a bit more recent in terms of technology.
<lie> anybody want to talk to me
<stdin> Consty: well, it is :P and it's getting better all the time, there have been 3 releases in 18 months
<Consty> stdin: It just always seems like kubuntu is not nearly as supported as ubuntu (for obvious reasons), I guess I never used it because I was always worried that it would drop or something. :)
<stdin> Consty: use both?
<lie> hello mili
<Lynoure> lie: if you just want to chat, #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic are more chatty, this is the support channel
<mili> hi
<Consty> stdin: What do you mean?  install kubuntu-desktop ontop of my ubuntu desktop?  No way..
<lie> ok thanks lynoure
<jussi01> lie: also #ubuntuforums is good for that
<lie> how to get there
<Lynoure> lie: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<lie> hello
<AutoMatriX> Hi, folks
<jussi01> hello AutoMatriX
<Cuito> hmm
<Cuito> can someone help me?When i start the computer LILO starts kubuntu.I cant choose which OS i want to start.And i want to remove LILO to GRUB(Or just learn how to config LILO)
<AutoMatriX> Cuito: man lilo :p
<jussi01> !grub
<Cuito> (No manual entry for lilo):P
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<micman> hello everybody
<micman> hello shiva r  u there?
<micman> superkiddo r u there too?
<jussi01> micman: whats your issue?
<jussi01> can we help?
<micman> thx jussi01  . i dont need help for know.
<jussi01> micman: ok :D
<micman> jussi01,  i m signing out . c u later.
<marco__> how can i configure konversation that it doesn't open automatically when i start kubuntu?
<Cuito> when they say boot liveCD they do mean cd /***/***/?
<nster> marco__ do you leave it open when you restart or shut down kubuntu?
<marco__> mmm....i don't know....
<marco__> i should restart
<marco__> ?
<nster> what ive learned is that when you leave a program running like the console next time you restart it will reopen
<marco__> should i?(sorrY)
<nster> so close it first then restart
<nster> see if it reopens
<stdin> Cuito: they mean the CD you installed from
<marco__> ahhh
<marco__> no no
<marco__> I always close the program, and when i restart it open.....
<nster> hmm
<marco__> automaticallu
<marco__> y
<lupul> hi. is there a command line mp3 player?
<lupul> with sound
<nster> lupul
<nster> sudo apt-get install cplay
<nster> also
<nster> sudo apt-get install mpg123 for mp3 support
<stdin> lupul: mplayer
<lupul> if i have libxine isn't it good?
<AutoMatriX> marco__: you did not leave the live-cd in your driver, did you ?
<nster> cplay uses mpg123
<marco__> auto i didn't
<nster> its actually mpg123-alsa if you use alsa
<lupul> ok. got it. thank you
<lupul> and stdin
<nster> np
<marco__> ok, thank you, you tried to help me..... byebye
<Kprofthreat> /
<Kprofthreat> =/
<kharloss> hi there. after 2 month  i have a problem with my ubuntu server. connection is verry slow , even between my computer and my server . both are in the same room, conected at the same switch . any solution  ?
<fulgidus> Salve!
<crazy_bus> I've got a folder full of .tif files that I want to convert to small png files.  Is there a program or script to easily do this?
<crocodile> how does konversation decide what color to assign to a nicknamee?
<crocodile> there are 7 color settings, just it just pick a random one for each nick?
<epimeth> crocodile: I think so
<crocodile> ok, trying to work out some kind of a less rainbow theme here
<Neil-> www.phoenixphotography.org crashes firefox for me, with nothing in terminal, but konq is fine.. any ideas whats up?
<crocodile> at the 2:20 mark of this video (a beryl demo) you see the guy playing with his program launcher.  What launcher program is it?  http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM
<ardchoille> crocodile: What does it look like?
<crocodile> a launcher program but when hes clicking and dragging the icons in it they bounce back into place
<jussi01> crocodile: looks a bit like AWN
<jussi01> hang on, might be kiba dock...
<jussi01> yeah, kiba dock i think
<crocodile> ok thanks
<crocodile> how does AWN compare to it?
<jussi01> crocodile: awn is not really a launcher, its a window manager,...
<jussi01> AWM
<jussi01> sorry
<crdlb> AWN is both a lanucher bar and a taskbar
<crdlb> "avant window navigator"
<crdlb> launcher*
<jussi01> yeah... something like that... i dont use it
<crdlb> it also uses gconf
<grul> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crocodile> crdlb - sounds like it might conflict with kde, or do you not even use kde?
<crdlb> it shouldn't conflict, but it'll pull in a lot of gnome and might look a bit out of place
<ksivaji> Jucato hi
<W1ZrD> How (if possible) can I hide/unhide folders in my home directory?
<se7en> ls -a to see them all
<Jucato> hi
<W1ZrD> se7en: I know that, but how can I toggle and make then visible/hidden?
<Jucato> W1ZrD: View -> Show hidden files in Konqueror?
<W1ZrD> Jucato: yes
<W1ZrD> Jucato: But still, it does not show the,
<W1ZrD> *them
<Jucato> what do you mean? It will show hidden files and folders
<W1ZrD> Jucato: sorry, what I mean is, that the folders are hidden (I can see them in Konq) but question is: how can I make certain folders hidden/unhidden?
<jussi01> remove the . before them?
<Jucato> W1ZrD: rename the folder/file removing the . at the beginning. BUT! do not do that for folder/files that are hidden to begin with
<W1ZrD> Jucato: Reason is, that there are some hidden folders which I need access to from other programs (thoose programs cannot find hidden files)
<Jucato> everything directly under your /home/username that are originally hidden need to stay that way
<Jucato> W1ZrD: what programs?
<W1ZrD> Jucato: It's one for instance, called PakScape running under Wine, that can't see hidden folders/files
<W1ZrD> But I'll try to simply remove the . and see if that works
<Jucato> I don't know PakScape, but like I said, do not unhide hidden files or folders. they are like that for a reason. and programs are configured to look for them as hidden files/folders
<Jucato> ok.. if you really want to mess your system that bad....
* Jucato just whistles
<W1ZrD> Jucato: I know what you mean, on the other hand, I see no reason for this specific folder to be hidden
<W1ZrD> I'll give it a go :)
<jussi01> W1ZrD: make sure you back up first
<Jucato> W1ZrD: just because you see no reason doesn't mean it's not meant to be hidden
<Jucato> but your call
<W1ZrD> Jucato: True, but isn't it just enough to re-name it back if it doesn't work?
<W1ZrD> Jucato: Seems to do the trick with that specific folder, wouldn't want to try it on system folders though. Thank's for the help, I'm off :)
<ksivaji> "apt-get install wine" where this command will store files of wine
<frojnd> does Bluez support 2.0. USB adapters ??
<jussi01> ksivaji: .wine
<ksivaji> jussi01 in which directory it will be stored
<jussi01> ksivaji: .wine
<jussi01> ksivaji: thats where all the config files will be,
<jussi01> once you run winecfg
<ksivaji> jussi01 "sudo apt-get install vlc" this command will download source file or some .deb file ?
<jussi01> ksivaji: it will download and install the deb
<ksivaji> jussi01 so i cant see source code right but i need source  code
<jussi01> ksivaji: what do you need source code for?
<ksivaji> jussi01 just i wnat to see
<Jucato> ksivaji: apt-get source vlc
<mudda_> moinsen!
<Jucato> no sudo
<ksivaji> jussi01 ya i got source code but it seems large 15mb
<mudda_> ich suche so ein dock/panel....wie man es auch nennt - im mac-style. welches ist das beste?
<jussi01> ksivaji: thats about right
<jussi01> !de | mudda_
<ubotu> mudda_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ksivaji>  jussi01 tell one simple software i wnat ot see its source
<ksivaji> *want to*
<jussi01> apt-get source hello
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> ksivaji: what are you trying to do?
<ksivaji> jussi01 i want to see source code
<jussi01> ksivaji: yes, I understand, but _why_ do you want to see the source code?
<ksivaji> jussi01i am an engineering student  i havent see source code of any software
<jussi01> ksivaji: ok, well hello is about as basic as it gets
<jussi01> so do that command i gave you earlier
<jussi01> apt-get source hello
<ksivaji> jussi01 just i wnat to know how it looks
<ksivaji> E: UnaE: Unable to find a source package for hello
<jussi01> ksivaji: do you have all the repos active?
<ksivaji> dunno
<ksivaji> how to check that
<Jucato> ksivaji: in Adept, or manually check /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> ksivaji: Here is my sources.list , it has all the official repos enabled:
<Jucato> you need the deb-src lines enabled
<Jucato> or check the option in Adept Manager
<jussi01> yeah, in adept-> manage repositories, then make sure source is ticked
<ksivaji> ok wait
<ksivaji> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ksivaji> jussi01     ardchoille Jucato   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26982/
<fritz> hey, can any1 tell me how to mount a immage?
<fritz> hey, can any1 tell me how to mount a immage?...vdi....
<ksivaji> fritz wait
<jussi01> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ardchoille> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/file.iso /path/mountpoint   ?
<hnsn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDI
<Jucato> !ISO
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<fritz> it's not iso. it\s a hdd image from virtual box... it's .vdi
<hnsn> vmware player?
<fritz> it's called myxp.vdi
<fritz> can any1 give me the command lines 4 the console
<fritz> ?
<fritz> i'm running windows in virtual box...perhaps how to load the other partitons in the win sistem while i'm running it?
<ksivaji> jussi01 are u thre
<ksivaji> jussi01 are u there
<jussi01> ksivaji: yes..
<jussi01> ksivaji: whats up?
<ksivaji> onemore problem when i save text file a backup is created for that with same name i dont want that
<jussi01> ksivaji: its normal, it will go away after a while...
<ksivaji> jussi01 ya i got updates
<jussi01> :)
<ksivaji>  apt-get source hello where hello will be saved
<fritz> boy...this help channel is not what it used 2 be
<fritz> more likely like the channel of unanswered questions  ^.^
<ksivaji> jussi01 E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.iitm.ac.in_ubuntu_dists_feisty_restricted_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<ksivaji> jussi01 are u there
<ksivaji> jussi01
<ksivaji> whether wget provides resume supports ?
<ManiDhillon> !wine amd64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine amd64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ManiDhillon> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ManiDhillon> After installing WINE hich command should i issue? Is this "winecfg" ?
<ManiDhillon> After installing WINE hich command should i issue? Is this "winecfg" ?
<ksivaji> ManiDhillon http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_Install_Wine
<ksivaji> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_run_programs_in_Wine
<ManiDhillon> ksivaji But i've done all this. Now when i click on any EXE file i got logged out!
<ksivaji> ManiDhillon try "wine /exepath/file.exe" in terminal
<ManiDhillon> ksivaji I've even tried that before but i logged out each time! May it is due to 64 bit Kubuntu!
<ksivaji> ManiDhillon sorry i dont know for me it works fine
<ksivaji> ManiDhillon have you tried #ubuntu
<ManiDhillon> ksivaji Are you using Kubuntu?
<ksivaji> ues
<ksivaji> yes
<ksivaji> 64bit pc but i386 kubuntu
<ManiDhillon> ksivaji Can you send me your  sources.list file?
<ksivaji> ya
<ManiDhillon> Okay then send me your sources.list file at   mdwaps@gmail.com
<ksivaji> ManiDhillon http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26984/
<ManiDhillon> ksivaji What is this bro?
<ksivaji>  ManiDhillon where is it bro i dont know
<ksivaji> ManiDhillon i cant receive that file why
<ManiDhillon> ksivaji Its an example that you send me your source file directoly.
<ksivaji> ManiDhillon take from that link and paste
<ManiDhillon> ksivaji Okay thanks anyway!
<gemidjy> is there front end for editing fstab, a friend of mine asks he needs to set mount-point for another hdd but preferably via GUI app.
<t1g3r> hey guys just installed kubuntu on me lappy
<ksivaji> fine
<t1g3r> tryna connect it to my pc so it can share the internet connection on the pc...to download and install packages
<t1g3r> pc has windows on it, any idea where i can start?
<t1g3r> linked them both up with a crossover cable
<ksivaji> t1g3r use switch and connect via cross cable
<gemidjy> t1g3r: you want one of the computers to be Router?
<t1g3r> yea actually thatd be nice, the pc
<t1g3r> well i dont have a switch or a hub u see
<gemidjy> then set the IP of the other computers and as router IP set the IP of the PC
<t1g3r> that an idea
<ManiDhillon> I'm gonna reinstall WINE! May be this time it will work.
<t1g3r> the pc is connected to the net via a usb modem
<t1g3r> can someone give me the link to the wiki page for kubuntu pls?
<ksivaji> t1g3r do u have cross cable with you
<ManiDhillon> !limewire
<ManiDhillon> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<ManiDhillon> !LimeWire
<t1g3r> yes ksivaji i have a xover cable connected between them atm
<ksivaji> !botabuse | ManiDhillon
<ubotu> ManiDhillon: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ksivaji> t1g3r both the system are switch on or not ?
<t1g3r> no they are connected ad hoc
<ksivaji> t1g3r try #ubuntu
<t1g3r> fair enough
<t1g3r> cheers
<Entheogen> guys can I "make" OS X-like KControl in distro other than kubuntu?
<fdoving> Entheogen: yes, just use system settings. it's in KDEs svn.
<Entheogen> it means i have to compile kde from scratch?
<fdoving> Entheogen: no, you might need to compile a simple app from scratch.
<Entheogen> thanks
<AokiShinya> Hi. I'm wondering... How can I check if there's a missing driver I need to install using kubuntu?
<Pupeno> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Contrast> Greets, everyone...
<Contrast> Does anyone know how to disable the sound system from the commandline?
<Pupeno> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<omega__> hy to all
<chrisloukas> heloo
<chrisloukas> hello
<omega__> can anybody tell me how can instal my nvidia video card
<omega__> ?
<SlimeyPete> use adept to install nvidia-glx.
<SlimeyPete> assuming you want 3D support
<omega__> yes
<omega__> tanks
<omega__> slimey
<SlimeyPete> no problem
<omega__> i have another question
<omega__> i am new in kubuntu
<omega__> i hope i not gone upset u slimey
<omega__> my amarok   player don't play my mp3 file
<omega__> can u tel me why?
<Sanne> !mp3 | omega__
<ubotu> omega__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<omega__> tanks again
<Sanne> omega__: good luck :)
<omega__> and how can i get beryl :)
<SlimeyPete> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<Jucato> !beryl | omega__
<ubotu> omega__: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<SlimeyPete> just bear in mind that kubuntu uses adept rather than synaptic
<|Karti|> omega__: Type sudo apt-get install beryl-manager into a a konsole and it should work
<|Karti|> brb
<tomaz> hey, i'm trying to follow the steps on techbase.kde.org to start trying to build from svn
<tomaz> and there's one step that asks me to copy my .bashrc , but i have no bashrc in my home directory.
<tomaz> what do i need to do ?
<Linux_Galore> tomaz: you wont see the .bashrc  file by default
<Linux_Galore> tomaz: there whats called a "dot file" or hidden file
<tomaz> i know galore
<tomaz> but on bash, i write 'locate bashrc'
<Linux_Galore> tomaz: if you login to the user account a bashrc file is created from a default copy
<tomaz> and it locates all bashrc from my previous kubuntu installation (6.10)
<tomaz> but not from my 7.04
<tomaz> if i write 'vim .bashrc' , it creates an empty file
<Linux_Galore> tomaz: duh
<tomaz> ?
<Linux_Galore> tomaz: vim is just an editor it doesnt do anything but edit text files
<tomaz> and bashrc is a text file
<tomaz> so , if i ask it to open .bashrc , and it opens a blank document
<tomaz> it's because it doesn't exist.
<nosrednaekim> tomaz: I see what you are saying....I always had a bashrc file by default
<Linux_Galore> tomaz: no if you try open .bashrc  "dont forget the dot"  it will open the correct file 1 if you in your home directory for that user 2. it exists otherwise it just opens a balnk
<Linux_Galore> blank file*
<tomaz> tomaz@shiva:~$ vim .bashrc
<tomaz> = blank file
<Linux_Galore> tomaz: vim ~/.bashrc
<tomaz> but im on ~!
<tomaz> tomaz@shiva:~$ vim ~/.bashrc = blank file too
<Linux_Galore> tomaz: if there is no bashrc a user hasnt logged into that account
<tomaz> i'm logged now!
<tomaz> it's my primary account.
<Linux_Galore> ls .bashrc*   .bashrc
<Linux_Galore> ls .bashrc*
<Linux_Galore> .bashrc
<Linux_Galore> oops
<tomaz> ok.. i will paste the contents of 'locate bashrc' on pastebin
<Linux_Galore> tomaz: bash when its run for the "first time" with any new user account install some defauls file in the home directory, they are always there
<tomaz> i will take a screenshoot, if you don't belive me =p
<Linux_Galore> tomaz: you can stand on your head, Ive admined 1,000's of machines and its always there
<tomaz> http://pastebin.ca/587263
<tomaz> see the pastbin
<Linux_Galore> tomaz: run  sudo updatedb
<Linux_Galore> tomaz: then do locate .bashrc
<tomaz> i did that 5 minutes ago Galore =/
<tomaz> there's a way to 'recreate' the bashrc?
<Linux_Galore> tomaz: looks like you have deleted it logout and back in a new one is created
<omega__> can u tell me about the decoders for kafeine,slimey?
<tomaz> the one thing that i'v done, is that when i installed i swapped the partitions (/home and /data), , so after botting for the 1st time, i edited the /etc/fstab to swap them both
<SlimeyPete> omega__: sorry, I don't use kaffeine
<tomaz> and after that i dont have my .bashrc, the thing is, i'v turned the power down and up and logged many times , and the bashrc isn't created at all.
<Linux_Galore> tomaz: just copy one of the other user account bashrc files over then type  chown username .bashrc
<Linux_Galore> tomaz: they are all the same unless you manually edit them
<tomaz> ah, thanks. ;)
<Zeata> jmd hier der mir bei meiner ersten linux erfahrung helfen kann?
<paolo>  hi. where's the file associated to the command "history"? thnks
<nosrednaekim> paolo: .basj_history
<SlimeyPete> paolo: ~/.bash_history
<nosrednaekim> *.bash_history
<kukukuku> hi
<Pupeno> Does anybody know how to make the F1-F12 the default keys in MacBookPro, and the multimedia/function keys require pressing the fn key?
<kukukuku> can some pl tell me how to detect motherboard my computer is running on
<kukukuku> dems ??
<kukukuku> desmg ?
<Pupeno> kukukuku: what do you mean by detect?
<kukukuku> i need to what is model of mother board my hardware vendor has given me
<Pupeno> kukukuku: I think the easiest way would be opening the case and looking inside, I've never found a way to do it in software (although it may exists, of course).
<nosrednaekim> kukukuku: sometimes lshw does it.
<micman> Jucato:  i got ncurses lib error when i install prozilla
<Jucato> micman: sorry I don't know anything about that
<micman> i got ncurses lib error when i install prozilla  is there anyone to help me
<Sanne> micman: what error? (paste to paste.ubuntu-nl.org if multiple lines)
<micman> configure: error: **A (n)curses library was not found. The program needs ncurses to run, Ncurses is freely available at : ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu **
<Pupeno> micman: install libncurses-dev or something like that.
<Sanne> micman: so you're compiling? If so, you need some *-dev libs.
<Sanne> :)
<micman> Pupeno ya i am downloading that
<Sanne> micman: don't, just install the package from the ubuntu repositories
<grul> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<micman> Sanne ok what else to be done
<omega__>  computers
<Pupeno> micman: never install anything that is not packaged unless you know what you are doing or wish to learn.
<Sanne> micman: you never should install software from the net if it's already available in the repositories, precompiled for you and fitting into your system. How do you install normally, with adept, synaptic, or apt-get on the command line?
<omega__> how can i share my data in the network whit my friends
<omega__> it's my personal network
<omega__> the others have win sp
<Sanne> micman: ok, so I'll tell you for the command line. (I hope it's the correct package) try first: sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<SlimeyPete> omega__: you can use windows file sharing (samba). Try searching ubuntuguide.comor the ubuntu forums.
<SlimeyPete> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<micman> Sanne ya i done that
<Sanne> micman: ah, good. Do you still get the error when configuring prozilla?
<omega__> thanks to all
<micman> Sanne thank you i installed that
<micman> thanks a lot
<Sanne> micman: you might want to bookmark this page and give it a read, when you have time: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<micman> ok
<Sanne> micman: ah, so it worked? That's nice :)
<micman> Sanne because of you
<micman> ok bye
<Sanne> micman: glad to help :)
<Sanne> bye
<BluesKaj> !prozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prozilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> omega__: if you only want to shareyour data with freinds... you can use kpf
<grul> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<nosrednaekim> what the.......
<nosrednaekim> it should have ....... at the end
<nosrednaekim> omega__: you still here?
<omega__> yes nosrednaekim
<deloun> Hi, I installed kde4base-dev but it wont start the toolbar shows up first and after that all turns black and it returns to the login screen, is this a known problemor does it work fine with any of you?
<omega__> i'm still here
<gnomefreak> deloun: what do you need the -dev package for?
<deloun> to try out kde4, it's mentioned on the kubuntu page
<deloun> gnomefreak: look here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php
<gnomefreak> ah thats right it is needed to remove the older qt packages
<kukukuku> is there any graphical partition mounter on kubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> deloun: im a few steps ahead of you but thank you :)
<nosrednaekim> omega__: you can use kpf if you just want to share files on your computer with your friends
<deloun> gnomefreak: just to show you what i was talking about
<nosrednaekim> kukukuku: yep... system settings-> hardware-> partition editor
<gnomefreak> deloun: what one of the 2 last bullets did you use?
<nosrednaekim> omega__: its far easier than samba
<deloun> gnomefreak: The last one; I added it as a session
<deloun> And put the export lines in the kde4 bin
<feierfox> hello
<feierfox> how to activate the ATI driver in kubuntu?
<feierfox> the wiki shows only the way for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> deloun: that would be why. i personally after testing dont feel its ready for full X yet as alot of things are still broken.
<deloun> feierfox: the same as in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> feierfox: its same
<nosrednaekim> omega__: http://nosrednaekim.wordpress.com/2007/06/23/easy-cross-platform-file-sharing-with-kpf/
<feierfox> i cant find the issue in the menue
<|Robbe|> Is it possible to reinstall over a feisty 64bit with a feisty 32bit, while keeping the settings ?
<nosrednaekim> feierfox: in order to mimic ubuntu's version.... you have to install "restricted-manager"
<gnomefreak> Zechs: no
<feierfox> oh ha
<Zechs> gnomefreak : complete reinstall ?
<gnomefreak> Zechs: backup ~/ and see if you can use them but you would either need a new partiton to install to reinstall over 64bit or vmware or chroot
<gnomefreak> Zechs: maybe you can install the 386 kernel but there is no telling if anything will work since all your libs are for 64
<binks> Ryiel did you help me with kaffeine b4
<JEANMASS> hi
<JEANMASS> since i updated amarok with backport rep
<Zechs> gnomefreak : I've tried installing those libs, but it just won't accept running both, kinda sad cause it prevents me from using firefox with flash and playing alpha centauri
<JEANMASS> i can't listen to lastfm radios
<Zechs> gnomefreak : I'll just reinstall, it'll take some time to setup again, but it'll be beter that way
<gnomefreak> Zechs: use gnash it works great here, i have backport for newest gnash 0.8.0
<Zechs> gnomefreak : I've tried it, doesn't work here
<JEANMASS> any idea?
<gnomefreak> Zechs: than you didnt get it from my repo ;)
<Zechs> jeanmass: do you have the right ports open ?
<Zechs> gnomefreak : what repo is that ?
<gnomefreak> !moztest | Zechs
<ubotu> Zechs: The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<gnomefreak> Zechs: give me a minute and ill get you somewhere else to get it from without updating everything
<JEANMASS> Zechs: it worked before upgrading
<Zechs> gnomefreak : ok, thanks, that would be great :-)
<gnomefreak> Zechs: get it from http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/gnash-feisty/ its the same build but prevents you from updating alot of the testing stuff
<gnomefreak> Zechs: you want gnash and mozilla-plugin-gnash
<gnomefreak> you might need the libs as well
<JEANMASS> i get this error msg
<JEANMASS> No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported. Network failures are other possible causes.
<Zechs> jeanmass : and there were no port changes of that program, and you configured it right ?
<JEANMASS> i havent touched it since the upgrade
<JEANMASS> however to be able to use the backport repos
<Zechs> gnomefreak : I'll wget them, so that the dependancies come with it as well, or just get it trough the adapt manager :-)
<enzo_> Is there an issue with Beryl on Feisty?
<enzo_> I keep getting a white screen
<Milux> hello, i've a problem with codific UTF-8, i can't see ... from other user. What i do? I use kvirc 3.2.4
<JEANMASS> i need Updates and Security repos
<JEANMASS> i am not sure if those too are available
<feierfox> ok, i installed the restricted-manager, but where is it in my menue?
<Milux> nobody use kvirc?
<JEANMASS> security is important security updates in the update tabs in adept repositories manager?
<Zechs> Milux : I am right now
<Zechs> jeanmass : have you refreshed your repos, and checked for updates ?  if there are new ones they should pop up
<BluesKaj> kvirc is ok, just a bit confusing for these old eyes ...graphics are too busy
<Zechs> jeanmass : if you've enabled the universe stuff ofcourse
<Zechs> blueskaj : in what way ?
<Zechs> blueskaj : do you also go by the name Blue-Sky by any chance ?
<JEANMASS> yes
<BluesKaj> more like blues-ky
<BluesKaj> a play on words , i suppose, Zechs
<adaptr> or pune
<Zechs> jeanmass : well then I guess there either aren't any new ones or you should add a repos list like freshrpms that has them on board
<Zechs> BluesKaj : hehe, nice play :-)
<Zechs> BluesKaj : thought we might have met on a board called userbase, that's why I asked
<JEANMASS> but i've just installed the latest version of amarok!
<BluesKaj> yeah, i find all fonts , colours, differnt graphics distracting on kvirc
<BluesKaj> no Zechs , i'm a relative newb to linux ...been only a yr or so
<Zechs> jeanmass : sorry, got a bit distracted, perhaps you might try flipping your security and seeing if it affects it, which would indicate your sollution
<JEANMASS> flipping my sec??
<JEANMASS> how ?
<Zechs> BluesKaj : I've been using it for a couple of years, and I wouldn't call myself an expert either ;-)
<Zechs> BluesKaj : You just learn along the way
<Zechs> BluesKaj : I guess Kvirc just has to grow on you, like kde :-)
<Zechs> jeanmass : selinux ?
<BluesKaj> yup, that's why i hang out here a lot ... old , retired and still learning :)
<JEANMASS> selinux????
<JEANMASS> chinessE?
<Zechs> jeanmass : selinux = the module that enables your security,
<Zechs> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SELinux
<JEANMASS> i dont think i ve it
<JEANMASS> is default?
<Zechs> BluesKaj : learning ain't that bad, it keeps you from forgetting (too much)
<kukukuku> is there any graphical partition mounter on kubuntu ?
<kukukuku> is there any graphical partition mounter on kubuntu ?
<Zechs> kukuku : QT
<kukukuku> qt c++ lib ??
<Zechs> jeanmass : thought so, but I'm not so sure, you wanna browse through the faq, I might be confussing server and desktop environments
<Zechs> kukuku : otherwise try gparted, it's for gnome, but works quite nicely as well under kde
<Zechs> kukuku : ps do you know this one ? http://www.kde-apps.org/
<BluesKaj> kukukuku, what about sys/settings/advanced/disk&filesystems/admin mode
<JEANMASS> thanx for the help
<JEANMASS> cheers
<Zechs> kukukuku : kdesu qtparted and/or gksudo gparted
<Zechs> kukukuku : sudo apt-get install qtparted
<Pupeno2> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<enzo_> How do you restart KDE in command line?
<enzo_> I am trying to kill beryl, but sudo killall beryl keeps me in beryl's desktop manager
<enzo_> I can't do anything with white desktops
<fritz> where can i get some kick-ass themes for kubuntu?
<Zechs> http://www.kde-look.org/
<pag> fritz, kde-look.org ?
<fritz> and how do you install them? :-/
<Zechs> download them, and add them trought the graphical interface
<pag> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Zechs> their are podcasts that also explain this, you might want to google them up
<BluesKaj> someone was mentioning KPF as a easy way to share files over the net with friends , ..synaptic says it's installed , but it's not available using all the usual methods to call it up ...any ideas or suggestions ?
<fritz> where is the themes buton on kubuntu? ^.^
<Zechs> check your system configuration
<BluesKaj> fritz, look in system settings/appearance
<jhutchins> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, do you know anything about kpf ?
<fritz> isn't there a way to load it all at once?
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: sorry, never heard of it.
<BluesKaj> ok np :)
<omega__> hy again to all
<draik> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fritz> isn't there a way to load it all at once?
<pag> fritz, do you want to download *all* the themes from kde-look?
<fritz> no, i downloaded the theme
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: dpkg -L kpf -- too bad you can't do rpm -qd kpf and find the docs.
<fritz> and want to set it all up at once
<fritz> colors, wallpaper..windows style:P
<jhutchins> fritz: Did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<BluesKaj> thx jhutchins, i could use alien , but i don't need it that badly :)
<jhutchins> fritz: or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: alien probably wouldn't help.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, strange that kpf is listed as installed on synpatic tho
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: dpkg -L kpf
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: It's fairly common that servers which can provide serious systems vulnerability require that you track down the config file and take some extra steps to start them.
<dale> Hello
<BluesKaj> I think it's part of the file sharing server, ...did a konq search and it looks like kpf is "part" of the the network file server
<ubuntu_> hi, I userd kubuntu livecd to boot in a notebook that is with some dab blocks, The qtparted see the nfts partiton, but I cant mount it. Any recommendation
<draik> Anyone here having issues with their nvidia driver?
<draik> I can't seem to get the smooth effects ever since the upgrade from edgy to feisty
<BluesKaj> eye candy ... far more trouble than it's worth
<draik> BluesKaj: I can see that now, but I didn't have this issue with Edgy
<ubuntu_> hi, I userd kubuntu livecd to boot in a notebook that is with some dab blocks, The qtparted see the nfts partiton, but I cant mount it. Any recommendation
<draik> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ubuntu_> tks
<BluesKaj> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<draik> How do you do the video test again?
<draik> I forgot the command
<draik> It's the one with the 3 gears
<BluesKaj> glxgears
<draik> Tried it. Not it
<draik> seems that I'm missing glx
<draik> :(
<aabrahao> mount code 32, mount failure
<BluesKaj> draik for fglrx drivers it's fgl_glxgears in the terminal
<draik> Not that either
<draik> command not found
<BluesKaj> sudo aptitude install glxgears
<Arwen> BlueDevil, that's 'apt-get isntall mesa-utils'
<Arwen> apt-get install mesa-utils even
<draik> can't find package glxgears
<Arwen> draik, the package is "mesa-utils"
<BluesKaj> yup, that's it
<draik> mesa-utils is already the newest version
<Arwen> then you should have glxgears
<Dr_willis> fglx_gears i thought
<Dr_willis> glx<tab> --->  glxdemo   glxgears  glxheads  glxinfo
<BluesKaj> draik, are you typing in the terminal/konsole
<draik> BluesKaj: Yes
<BluesKaj> what graphics driver/card , draik ?
<draik> nVidia GeForce 5700LE
<draik> 256MB
<draik> if that matters
<Arwen> draik, not really
<Arwen> anyway, why are we discussing glxgears? it's not a benchmark.
<martik> hi everybody
<BluesKaj> then glxgears should be it , not the fglrx version
<Minataku> Morning, Dr_willis
<draik> Arwen: I can't get Beryl to work and I don't have the drivers as I used to with Edgy (Feisty now)
<Arwen> I mean, I get 9000 fps in glxgears... but I get 30fps in quake, so...
<Arwen> draik, are there any errors? sorry to interrupt.
<draik> Arwen: No. It just turns my screen all white. I get nothing
<Arwen> ah, that bug :-)
<draik> I had to uninstall beryl just to get a usable GUI again
<Dr_willis> 16838 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3367.582 FPS
<Arwen> draik, set your render path to copy, or use "beryl --force aiglx"
<draik> Arwen: Do what/where?
<Arwen> ................
<BluesKaj> fgl_glxfears on ati cards gives a rotating cube with 3 rotating gears on each side ...dunno what glxgears does on nvidia
* Dr_willis rembers why he dosent bother with beryl.
<BluesKaj> err fgl_glxgears :)
<Arwen> 25030 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5005.975 FPS -- glxgears is useless
<Dr_willis> glxgears is just the old fps tester tool
<Dr_willis> Better test then running.. say.. gltron :)
<draik> Arwen: what do you need me to do
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I'm sure it's far easier in non-ultra-simple distros
<Pupeno> glxgears is not a performance testing tool.
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  aint you just a leetist. :)
<Arwen> draik... open a terminal, run "beryl --force aiglx"
<pacman> any idea what I need to do to get my seagate external hard drive to work?  I'm not seeing it anywhere on my box
<Arwen> or just use compiz, BERYL IS FUCKING DEAD
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  its far easier to just not be addicted to silly eyecandy. ;)
<draik> Arwen: I removed beryl
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Arwen> yes yes, sorry, geez...
<draik> Install beryl again?
<PriceChild> Arwen, compiz fusion is alive though
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Like I am as well :D
<Minataku> I use Fluxbox
* Arwen sighs...
<BluesKaj> the fgl_glxgears test is for 3D and DRI on ati cards ...which is required to run apps like google earth etc
<Dr_willis> I cant even keep up with the Beryl/Glx/compwiz stuff...
<Arwen> forget it, ask someone else
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I don't bother with any of it
<Arwen> fgl_glxgears is ATI's take on glxgears... which is just as useless
* Dr_willis sets up Windowmaker.
<Minataku> I'm of the mind that the WM should just manage windows
<Minataku> Period
<Minataku> Well, and launch apps
<Arwen> Minataku, compiz does manage windows!
<Arwen> it just manages them in a prettier way!
<Minataku> I feel the UI should do what it needs to do while staying out of the way
<Dr_willis> like DOS! :)
<Minataku> Window decorations, slit with clock
<Minataku> That's it
<Arwen> Minataku, hint: compiz/beryl are FASTER than metacity/kwin
<draik> well, I ran what Arwen said, but I can't use beryl it goes back to KDE.
<BluesKaj> Arwen, not useless, 3D and DRI is a requirement to run google earth and other graphically intense apps
<Minataku> Arwen: Not here they're not
<Arwen> BluesKaj, no, but fgl_glxgears is useless
<Minataku> They're 1000x slower
<Arwen> Minataku, they're FASTER.
<Minataku> Arwen: No, they are NOT.
<Arwen> hint: they're 3d *accelerated*
<Arwen> metacity and kwin use software rendering to draw stuff
<Minataku> Arwen: Hint: I DON'T HAVE 3D ACCELERATION
<Arwen> then go buy a computer!
<Arwen> *duh*
<BluesKaj> well Arwen, it's an indicator that your drivers are up to snuff .
<PriceChild> Lets all calm down please....
<Arwen> yes, let's
<Arwen> Minataku, and hint: you're in the minority
<Minataku> I have a Trident card, there's hardly even Windows drivers for it
* Dr_willis sends Minataku  an ati all in wonder pro pci card...
<Dr_willis> with tv tuner even; :)
* Arwen has an old box with an S3 card, but wouldn't claim that what's faster on *that* one is faster in general
<Minataku> Dr_willis: 1. Laptop. 2. No ATI.
<aabrahao> ans stupid question. All the changes that I[m doing wull be list, because I'm using a live cd in a cdrw, right?
<Minataku> And FYI, X11 drawing methods are extremely fast on this system
<Arwen> Dr_willis, All in Wonder? lol...
* Dr_willis sends Minataku  a soldering gun. :)
<Minataku> Dr_willis: :P
<BluesKaj> Minataku, what brand pc or di you drop it in yerself ?
<Dr_willis> Arwen,  yep - had it for years.
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Older Toshiba laptop
<Arwen> Minataku, start shoving moving windows around in circles, they *should* tear
<Minataku> 2003
<Minataku> Nice, powerful P4 but a lousy video card
<Arwen> P4 != powerful, lol
<Dr_willis> compared to my Pent3 laptop.. yes. it is.
<Arwen> and wow, did Intel graphics not exist then?
<Minataku> Arwen: Please shut up, your input is not wanted
<Arwen> Minataku, Please shut up, your input is not wanted
<PriceChild> Minataku, pm me please.
<Dr_willis> I got a Pent 1 - 100 laptop also..
* Arwen has an old Gateway P2 350 box
* Dr_willis goes back to Exploring LinuxMint and sees how it differs from Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> any word on the next Kubuntu having better support for 64bit hardware ?
<Arwen> BluesKaj, define "better". It runs on it, is that not enough?
<PanzerMKZ> you compare hardware but do you really use that old hardware
<Arwen> nope, we're just reminiscing
<Minataku> This is my current system
<PanzerMKZ> I have here a p3 450. in use and running 24/7
<Minataku> I don't buy a new computer every year
<BluesKaj> the sound card on my amd 64 wasn't supported on the last offering as an example ...no matter what , I couldn't find drivers that worked
<Minataku> I keep them running for at least 5 years
<Arwen> BluesKaj, was it proprietary hardware?
<Arwen> drivers are a known issue on 64-bit
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Nobody's even making Windows x64 drivers
<PanzerMKZ> later folks
<BluesKaj> yes , onboard realtek
* Arwen has everything as onboard Intel, it more or less works :-\
<Minataku> I just realized, people talk about how "moving windows around" and such is slow
<morg0th> hi all =)
<Minataku> I hardly EVER move windows around
<Minataku> I put them in one place and leave them there
<BluesKaj> the x86 works well for this current setup , was merely curious about the next kubuntu release
<Dr_willis> i tend to fullscreen everything and alt-tab or whatver around.
* Arwen has dual monitors, just let stuff spawn whereever and move stuff around if they overlap
<Minataku> I use one screen and multiple workspaces
<Dr_willis> I gotta go get another monitor. having 2 was so handy. Id have to find a nother wall mount bracket however.
<Minataku> Switching between workspaces causes nothing more than a momentary blip as the contents are blitted back into the VRAM
<Dr_willis> Mounting the LCD to the wall is DARN handy :)  freed up a lot of desk space.. enough for a .. 2nd monitor. :)
<Arwen> hehe, I run dual-head by salvaging old CRTs :-\
<Arwen> costs a lot in energy, but oh well
<yourfriend> minatuku >> true about winblowz drivers but who cares. lol
<yourfriend> minatuku >> windows stinks either way
* BluesKaj prefers a window on the wall 
<Arwen> your windows stink? geez, pay some guy to clean em... or even do it yourself, geez
<Arwen> lazy bums
<BluesKaj> real glass window so i can see out into our property and see and hear what's going on outside
<Arwen> BlueDevil, real Glass Window? Aero!
<Arwen> BluesKaj, *
* Arwen ducks
<GrahamA> Arwen: And just as fragile as one.
<Arwen> hehe, but let's drop the Windows-bashing, it's unprofessional
<GrahamA> Sod that it's fun.
<Arwen> pah
<Arwen> (F/OSS zealots are a bunch of vandals! they smash Windows!)
<morg0th> may be anyone help me? when a do "aptitude install", my brouser(Opera & Konqueror) don't make connect on 80 port (Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock  )
<BluesKaj> no Arwen , tried vista for one day ...that was enuff for me ... nice eye candy etc but what a clunker :)
<Arwen> morg0th, something's still using your apt database
<Arwen> do you have adept, another apt, or synaptic running?
<GrahamA> I want to convert a windows server that does alot of stuff to linux, web hosting, e-mail, dhcp) but it also managed an active directory domain that i'd like windows machines to still be able to log into, any suggestions for distro, I've been mostly considering either opensuse or debian
<Arwen> BluesKaj, actually, I don't have responsiveness issues with Vista, but the increased hard drive cost makes it impossible for me to deploy it :-\
<Minataku> yourfriend: It was merely a way of noting that there's hardly any x64 support whatsoever
<Arwen> GrahamA, SAMBA can kind of do AD, but I think you're gonna have to stick with Windows Server 2000/2003/2008
<yourfriend> Minataku > yes. I understand that and wholeheartedly agree
<yourfriend> Minataku > and it does suk
<BluesKaj> yeah, unreal space hog  for sure 8gig just for the OS and proprietary apps
<Arwen> BluesKaj, yeh, I need to keep my Windows install on a 6GB partition, so Vista is a non-solution for me
<Arwen> it is rather nice though
<GrahamA> Arwen: I'd just want set shares and to have settings/documents kept on the server.
<Arwen> hmm, samba should be able to do that for you, but I don't know. It's always been common sense to me to let Windows handle that Windows stuff.
<BluesKaj> XP-SP2 is the best windows app ...if there is such a thing, Arwen ; P
<Arwen> hah
<Arwen> I liked 2000 better actually.
<GrahamA> Arwen: I can't say you've given me alot of hope.
<Arwen> meh
<Arwen> you can handle smtp/imap and dhcp with Linux though
<GrahamA> I know that!
<GrahamA> You taty!
<morg0th> Arven - thnx! =) may be, but in my Ubuntu I don have it trobels. when I work in Ubuntu, I can update or install with apt & I can work in my brouser together, but in Kubuntu I have it troble ((
<Arwen> GAH, WTF, my entire root fs is in my trash
<Arwen> wtf?
<Arwen> ???
<GrahamA> UNLUCKY!
<dthacker> Does someone have a link to the pdf version of the Ubuntu book?
<solidus126> hello
<solidus126> does anyone know how to enable direct rendering?  after de-installing compiz & beryl today I lost direct rendering and am having troubles getting it back up
<solidus126> i have my before and after xorg.conf and glxinfo for comparison...
<Dr_willis>  troubles getting it back up..... 0_o
<Dr_willis> i dident think there was much changes to the xorg.conf for the  compwiz/berly stuff
<Dr_willis> try 'diff xorg.old xorg.new' and see?
<solidus126> I tried replacing the new with the old, but glxinfo still comes up with no dri enabled, and different results
<solidus126> should I PM you the output?
<Dr_willis> solidus126,  wont do much good. :) i thought thee was one line that enabled dri in the xorg.conf file
<Dr_willis> i cant rember the details however.
<solidus126> it is Load "dri" isn't it?
<Dr_willis> thats what i thought.
<Dr_willis> if its not loading. may want to check the X logs and see if any info stands out as to why.
<solidus126> I'll see what I can do
<solidus126> bummer... I do have Load "dri" enabled, but no cigar
<solidus126> lol I am feeling kinda bad about it, I fixed this problem a week or two ago by putting the Extensions section at the end of xorg.conf but still no dice
<solidus126> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<solidus126> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<solidus126> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400
<solidus126> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<solidus126> before my fglrxinfo turned that out now it is
<solidus126> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<solidus126> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<solidus126> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<solidus126> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<solidus126> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<solidus126> anyone know what could get it back to the old one?
<Dr_willis> Am i confised or is MESA like an Old not used much any more thing?
<solidus126>  @Dr_willis yeah I don't think MESA is used much, somehow in removing the Beryl and Compiz it reverted me to it instead of the fglrx
<bjwebb> hi
<Dr_willis> Yea.. its been so long. i cant rember. Sounds to me like its falling back to the Mesa/Software stuff.
<bjwebb> i downloaded the jdk from the sun site
<Dr_willis> Ive seen this asked so many times here.. theres proberly a Huge thread on it - on the kubuntu forums.
<bjwebb> how do you make an ap run when you just type the name in
<kmtsg> How do I change so I play sound from my creative soundcard instead of the one built in the mb?
<Dr_willis> bjwebb,  why. :) you can install java from the repos.
<bjwebb> i just realised that
<bjwebb> i didn't think it would be there
<bjwebb> i forgot about the multiverse policy
<bjwebb> but its such a big download
<Dr_willis> they just GPL'ed it :) hopefully soon it will be included by deault.
<solidus126> I am going to scour the forums a bit more, did not have any luck earlier :(
<bjwebb> Dr_willis: i hope so
<Dr_willis> chmod +x whatever  && ./whatever
<Dr_willis> is how ya execute somthing.
<bjwebb> no but how to make it run from other directories
<Dr_willis> You mean put it in your PATH ?
<Dr_willis> copy/link it to one of the dirs in your PATH is one way
<Dr_willis> echo $PATH
<bjwebb> yes, i think so
<Dr_willis> to see your current path.
<Dr_willis> java however is special. It has some other enviroment variables it likes set to see where its other files are at. I recall
<berserker> alguien que hable espaol?
<bjwebb> well this is just javac, rather than the JRE
<bjwebb> so where is the path file?
<Dr_willis> No idea. I always just use the java from the repos.
<Dr_willis> Java's stuff is normally set i recall from the Enviroment variables.
<Dr_willis> theres not a 'file' that sets them. i recall.
<solstugan> can somone tell me how i completely remove LILO?
<solstugan> ;O that man is CRAZY
<Dr_willis> remove it and install grub?
<Dr_willis> or remove it and isntall the windows boot loader?
<solstugan> 1. my windows partition got whole damaged aftar taht i installd kubuntu....
<Dr_willis> booting the windows xp cd. and using their 'rescue/recover' shell the command 'fixboot' and/or 'fixmbr' should restore the original windows boot loader.
<Dr_willis> Off for lunch.. BBL.
<TeraDyne> Dr_Willis, IIRC, it's "fixmbr"
<Dr_willis> ive had to use both in some cases.
<TeraDyne> shows how messed up it is.
<Dr_willis> like their new improved fdisk command.. :)
<TeraDyne> True...
<depeche> hi there..
<berserker> help
<TeraDyne> beserker, what do you need help with?
<berserker> help???
<pag> !ask | berserker
<ubotu> berserker: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Milux> someone use kvirk?
<berserker> as configure flash at firefox of 64 bits?
<ubuntu> is possible save all settings in live cd? I boot from live cd rw in a cdrw device
<dthacker> Milux: Kvirc?
<berserker> ??
<Milux> dthacker: yes
<pag> !flash64 | berserker
<ubotu> berserker: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<berserker> thanks
<dthacker> Yes, I do
<grul> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Milux> dthacker: i can't set the right utf...
<Milux> dthacker: codific
<Milux> dthacker: i can't see the 
<dthacker> Milux:  Settings--->Configure Kvirc--->Encoding
<Milux> dthacker: ok
<dthacker> Milux: Then choose your encoding from the "Use Language Encoding" dropdown
<Milux> dthacker: ok
<Milux> dthacker: some else
<dthacker> Milux: another question?
<Milux> i must restart kvirc? and what's your version?
<Milux> mine's 3.2.4
<dthacker> I have 3.2.0 on this box and 3.2.4 on a laptop.
<fati> i need help, my baby keeps doing this really cool thing where she mashes the keyboard an all of a sudden, i can select kde windows by typing the name in the title bar
<fati> she's elite or something, i can't figure out how she gets it
<fati> hehe
<dthacker> Milux: I don't know if you need to restart.  Try it and see!
<Milux> dthacker: you haven't any problem with codific?
<Milux> dthacker:  it's ok now, thank you
<Milux> :-)
<dale> Hello
<dthacker> Milux: np  :)
<berserker> kisam,a
<Karti> Hi, my mouse seems to have died after a reboot. COuld someone tell me what commands I can use to kill and restart it in a Konsole?
<berserker> ??
<Karti> I know the mouse works as its on a kvm and works on the other PCs and I have checked all cables
<matt_> hey people
<berserker> ???
<ardchoille> Karti: Um.. I don't think you can "kill" and "restart" a mouse.. it's a device.. either it works or it doesn't.
<epyfro> hi !
<matt_> this is my first time EVER using IRC
<ardchoille> Karti: Try unplugging it and plugging it back in.
<berserker> ??
<Karti> ardchoille : will do beb
<berserker> ??
<ardchoille> berserker: Is that the only key that works?
<ardchoille> lol
<BluesKaj> berserker , just yer question
<BluesKaj> ask
<klobster> I want to make a   partition that has /home,   and a shared media diectory (/shared), is it possible for me to do this and mount it to / or will it screw up my /mount; and is there a way for me to do this another way?
<matt_> you can mount your /home directory to a seperate partition, and access if from /home under /, if that's what you mean
<BluesKaj> must be an old windows guy who used seperate partitons for apps and OSs
<matt_> that's what I'm doing
<klobster> what I mean is /home and /shared are on one patition, / is another partition
<matt_> ah, I see
<BluesKaj> tried that ...just screwed up my access ...prolly cuz i din't do it properly at the get go
<ardchoille> klobster: Ah, so /home and /shared are directories?
<Karti> ardchoille Cheers looks like it was my ipod ;)
<klobster> ardchoille: yes, hats correct
<klobster> ^^ thats
<ardchoille> kalorin`: Ah, glad it's fixed :)
<BluesKaj> best way is to setup separate partitons during the install
<gemidjy> is there a way to put Windows in menu.lst automatically as ubuntu does when it is installing ?
<ardchoille> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<klobster> is there a way for me to mount this so that my root partition mounts at /, and my home and shared ((on theother partition) mount at /home and /shared ?
<ubuntu> how can I save the configurations made in live cd, once the boot was in cdrw
<ubuntu> how can I save the configurations made in live cd, once the boot was in cdrw?
<matt_> klobster... I think you can do it with / home and /shared on seperate partitions of their own, and it seems like you could put them both on a single separate partition
<matt_> i'm still a bit of a Linux newbie though, so that's giving me a headache, hehe... have you looked at the psychocats page?
<loopin> Hello I installed kuubuntu and now I cant boot into Windows (theres no option in menu) plz how can I get into windows
<TeraDyne> loopin, what option did you choose when you installed Kubuntu?
<klobster> matt_: I know I can do it with /home and /shared on separate partitions, but I wanted them together on one...
<TeraDyne> when you partitioned your drive*
<loopin> I installed it on seperate partition
<matt_> klobster ah... yeah, I don't know if you can do that or not... I'm still too much of a newb to help you, sorry :)
<joncsn> why does konquerer try to open realplayer files with movie player?
<joncsn> how can i fix this?
<loopin> I already have kubuntu on it, I made a new partition for windows and then installed win on it. since win replaces grub, I reinstalled it. now I can only see kubuntu entries in grub and no win
<gemidjy> how can I downgrade to Kernel 2.6.20-15
<TeraDyne> loopin, there's your problem. You'll have to add it manually
<TeraDyne> !grub | loopin
<ubotu> loopin: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TeraDyne> loopin, that should help you in adding it back in.
<kmtsg> anyone know how I get kubuntu to use my creative soundscard instead of the on-board one?
<fryc97> hello
<klobster> kmtsg:you have to disable yo sound card in  he bios;    or ask in  #alsa for info about switching soundcards
<klobster> sorry fr all teh typos; my wireless keybad s messed up
<mcscruff> lo all, how do you get xplanet to work
<joncsn> how come after i configure konquerer to use realplayer it still tries to use totem?
<theverant> how do I install missing modules for Kcontrol?
<draik> joncsn: I forgot how to configure it, but you have to change the settings within konqueror to not use totem
<theverant> I can't seem to find the disk and filesystem module
<kmtsg> klobster: no I havent turned it off, it worked to have it on in windows and gentoo. but I will ask in #alsa. thanks.
<theverant> and I'm missing the displays module
<klobster> ok, I think I figured out what to do: first I make a home partition and add the dir .shared.  then I mount the partition to /home, and then mount /home/.shared to /shared.  it's ugly, but unless someone knows of a better way, that is what I will do.
<jhutchins> kmtsg: multiple sound cards are one of the things that works in some distros but not others.
<enry> good afternoon
<jhutchins> enry: Not yet, but I appreciate the sentiment.  What can we do for you?
<TeraDyne> joncsn, right click on the file and select properties. There should be a small button next to the "Type" line. Click it.
<draik> Does anyone know how to get back the panel that shows all the open windows? I removed it when trying to remove the quick launch in Feisty
<theverant> and the user management module.  I did a clean install of Kubuntu... why are all these pieces missing?
<kmtsg> jhutchins: oh ok..  thanks for the info.
<jhutchins> kmtsg: They can be made to work, but you have to figure out what's being done differently (and I don't know myself).
<TeraDyne> joncsn, After that, make sure the application you want it to use it at the top of the "Application Preference Order"
<enry> oh i was just saying hello :D
<joncsn> its a stream link
<joncsn> i went through the konquerer settings and deleted all other applications from the list except realplayer
<joncsn> but it still wants to use totem
<TeraDyne> That's odd. In fact, that's really odd. I'm not sure if I can help then.
<kmtsg> jhutchins: ok..  I'll try turnig it off in the bios first.
<jhutchins> kmtsg: That's the easy way.
<joncsn> i cant even use firefox because then it tries to use embedded mplayer and doesnt play either
<joncsn> totem gives me video but no sound
<joncsn> real player will only work when i save target to my desktop first
<aleksanteri> hi, kmix doesn't seem to find any mixers, how i fix this?
<fatahou> salut
<fatahou> bof i'm french it dead :)
<aleksanteri> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fatahou> ah je pensais  un truc comme ca
<fatahou> merci
<fatahou> ok
<fatahou> je decouvre konversation
<jhutchins> joncsn: Hang on, got something for you...
<fatahou> ca a l'air enorme
<aleksanteri> !fr | fatahou
<ubotu> fatahou: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<taa> hi
<Ryiel> binks: I'm back. Any luck?
<taa> i've just installed kde under ubuntu, i was using gnome before, when kde starts somme application missed their icons
<taa> how to correct this please ?
<jhutchins> joncsn: Ok, have you actually uninstalled totem?
<jhutchins> joncsn: ?
<BluesKaj> taa, Icons are missing in the k-menu or panel or... ?
<BluesKaj> taa, check synaptic and make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed
<joncsn> no should i uninstall it?
<joncsn> whats the best way to do that
<jhutchins> joncsn: Yes, uninstall totem: apt-get --purge uninstall totem
<jhutchins> joncsn: sorry: apt-get --purge remove totem
<lufis> I can't find the applet that changes screen resolution. where is it?
<ubuntu> Hi,  there is a errro fuse_2.6 required. I installed via  sudo fuse-source but I did not understand how to compile it
<joncsn> do i need to restart? after i removed totem it still uses totem to open the file
<jhutchins> lufis: krandrtray
<jhutchins> joncsn: How did you remove totem?
<lufis> jhutchins: oh thank god. i was about to go blind
<joncsn> sudo apt-get --purge remove totem
<jhutchins> joncsn: What happens now when you try to click on a link?
<azzco> Is there any decent video editing program in the ubuntu repos?
<ubuntu> how recompile fuse
<ubuntu> ?
<AlphaOmega> i just burned kubuntu and ubuntu alt and reg, all 4 cds dont boot on my machine, yet gparted i birned and official xp dics will boot, any ideas?
<jhutchins> joncsn: What has worked for me in konqueror is to take a local file of the same type as the link, right click on it in konq, and choose the application to open it with.  This provides a checkbox to "remember" what application should open it.  This makes that app the preferred one for a whole set of file types.
<BluesKaj> azzco, avidemux
<AlphaOmega> burned*
<azzco> Thanks BluesKaj
<jhutchins> joncsn: I'm not sure if this affects firefox or not, but it should.
<joncsn> jhutchins: it brings up a small window telling me type: realaudo file and gives me the options to either save as. open with 'movie player,' or cancel
<aleksanteri> kmix doesn't seem to find any mixers, how i fix this?
<binks> Ryiel: well sort of ill paste my latest logs
<jhutchins> joncsn: I had to uninstall a package called totem-common, but that doesn't seem to exist on ubuntu.
<jhutchins> joncsn: Also, I don't think mplayer will handle real, you may find it easier to just install the real player.
<jhutchins> !mp3 | joncsn
<ubotu> joncsn: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> joncsn: Instructions above.
<joncsn> i have installed real player
<luke> question...
<jhutchins> joncsn: It should have over-ridden the associations.
<binks> Ryiel:
<jussi01> luke:  go on
<binks> Ryiel: http://www.pastebin.co.uk/17721
<binks> ooops
<jhutchins> joncsn: make sure you have the pluggin installed and have scanned for it in firefox.
<abrahao> how recompile fuse?
<luke> i use ubuntu not kubuntu, and i was wondering what LVM volume is, because during my boot process, it strays away from whe smooth loading scren and goes to  text loadin LVM, do i need this, i would like to remove it if possible, as the smoothness of my system is being interruppted
<Ryiel> binks: it looks it works
<Ryiel> erm, it seems to work
<jhutchins> luke: perhaps #ubuntu?
<jussi01> luke: have you asked in #ubuntu ?
<jussi01> hehe..
<jussi01> just beat me to it....
<luke> i use ubuntu not kubuntu, and i was wondering what LVM volume is, because during my boot process, it strays away from whe smooth loading scren and goes to  text loadin LVM, do i need this, i would like to remove it if possible, as the smoothness of my system is being interruppted
<Ryiel> lol
<jhutchins> binks: I've never had good luck with kaffeine, I much prefer mplayer.  VLC also seems to be one of the ones that "just work".
<binks> but what does>> nagra1 : failed to get CW mean
<joncsn> jhutchins: how do i scan for the plugin in firefox?
<binks> jhutchins: can vlc use the sc plugin
<jhutchins> Hang on, let me fire it up.
<Ryiel> binks: i bet it means wrong key format
<binks> hmm i may have to connect my dbox to get the keys from that
<Ryiel> i dont think vlc is capable of sat or cabletv
<abrahao> where can I find apt-get install kernel-headers-2.4.27-1-686 ??
<binks> nor me
<binks> i wish i could get kvdr to work but i get an error telling me to turn off utf-8
<Ryiel> binks: have you checked my keyfile?
<Ryiel> binks: vdr isnt that easy to get to work
<binks> Ryiel: yes thats how i got to that part lol
<jhutchins> binks: Sorry, darned if I know, my firefox doesn't appear to have any configuration for plugins or mime type handling.
<jhutchins> I HATE firefox!
<Ryiel> pastebin yours and tell me which one you want to use
<Ryiel> binks:
<binks> jhutchins: ive gone full circle and am back on konq
<TeraDyne> jhutchins, that's why I perfer SeaMonkey.
<binks> Ryiel: ok 1 min
<herrweltschaft> so
<herrweltschaft> das meinte ich - habe den treiber aktiviert und die kiste lie sich nicht mehr starten
<herrweltschaft> ich hab nvidia-glx installiert, dann neu gestartet - wie es im wiki steht
<aleksanteri> !de | herrweltschaft
<ubotu> herrweltschaft: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<binks> Ryiel: http://www.pastebin.co.uk/17722
<herrweltschaft> dann treiber aktiviert mit "sudo nvidia-xconfig" und wollte neustarten, aber dann wollte er nicht mehr
<Ryiel> binks: nagra2 keys must have M1 or M2
<Ryiel> not just 00 or 01
<TeraDyne> !de > herrweltschaft
<binks> arr so if i find that add it below my 0 and 1
<binks> TeraDyne: he went already
<TeraDyne> ah. Ok. I have join\part messages turned off
<Ryiel> binks: check out mine how it looks like
<binks> yep but yours is like loaded with more than 1 provider  and confusing to a newbie
<binks> Ryiel: ^
<Ryiel> binks: ok, let me check it out
<Ryiel> binks: i cannot find those keys in my keyfile... where did you get those?
<binks> Ryiel: i need the m1 key for 5A01
<binks> those are cable keys ;) Ryiel
<Ryiel> if that's in nagra2 they have to have m1 key
<Ryiel> if those nagra 1 then they dont have
<azzco> I need to convert a video... Do I have to use ffmpeg with commands or is there a gui?
<karpiu> jol jol :D
<mamusiaTwoja> :)
<Dr_willis> !find avid
<Ryiel> binks: btw, if you find the m1 key, just change it to M1 5A01 key
<ubotu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux
<Dr_willis> !info  avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<Dr_willis>  avidemux is good for converting some videos to other formats.
<mod> I need help
<Dr_willis> its NOT a frontend to ffmpeg.
<Ryiel> mod just tell whats your problem
<azzco> I don't get how to convert with avidemux =/
<BluesKaj> !tovid | azzco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tovid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mod> Ryiel I don't speak english
<Dr_willis> azzco,  time to learn? :)
<Ryiel> mod: What is your native language then?
<Dr_willis> azzco,  open file, select the options, select save...
<binks> azzco: you got to be kidding me avidemux is sooo easy just load and select Auto then DVD
<azzco> Yeah but I ony get how to select and I see the calculator options... but I have no idea how to actually do the encoding..
<mod> Ryiel polski :)
<mod> poland
<mod> polish
<Ryiel> !pol | mod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ryiel> !pl | mod
<ubotu> mod: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Dr_willis> I reencode stuff to xvid all the time for my GP2x
<mod> !pl
<Ryiel> So you know where you can get help :)
<azzco> OMG That was to easy...
<no_Ob> hi
<mod> Ryiel I fuck You ;)
<no_Ob> what was that repository for opera?
<no_Ob> the commercial repo?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | mod
<ubotu> mod: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Dr_willis> !find opera
<mod> PriceChil ?
<ubotu> File opera found in apparmor-profiles, crossfire-maps, crossfire-maps-small, debian-edu-config, localization-config
<Dr_willis> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Dr_willis> hmm.. i just saw it..
<Dr_willis> oh wait that was a MintLinux repo.
<mod> aaaaaaaaaaaaa jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa possszzzzzzzzzukkkkkkujjjjjjjjjeeeeeeee kogos kto G A D A   P O    P O L S K U :D :D :D
* mode/#kubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<codemonke> I'm trying to install kubuntu 7.04 on an amd64 machine w/ an NVidia 8800GTS.  I can't get the graphical installer to work though.  I just get a blank screen when the installer starts.
<BluesKaj> mod, in the server textbox type: /join #ubuntu-pl
<codemonke> Are there any boot options I can use to tell the installer to use the nvidia driver?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: he's gone already
<karpiu> ence pence
<BluesKaj> yeah ,Tm_T, he beat me to it :) ...the main thing is he left:)
<BluesKaj> or was kicked
<abrahao> where can I find apt-get install kernel-headers-2.4.27-1-686 ??
<no_Ob> that's not the one I was talking about
<aleksanteri> he was removed
<no_Ob> there was like a official ubuntu commerciaol repo
<BluesKaj> well, BBL ...too nice out to stay inside today
<Dr_willis> i recall there being some issues wht the 8800 video cards
<Dr_willis> codemonke,  may want to use the alternative installer cd
<codemonke> I am
<codemonke> Wait, no, I'm using the dvd
<Dr_willis> i think the dvd MIGHT have both on it.. not sure how the dvd differs
<no_Ob> !commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<codemonke> How can I instruct the installer to use it then?
<Sayers> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<codemonke> If it were there
<no_Ob> anyone konw how to add a commercial repo to Ubuntu?
<no_Ob> the feisty commercial repo?
<no_Ob> it's a matter of life or death
<no_Ob> I need it ASAP
<Arwen> no_Ob, lol, one second
<devnull> Well spamming
<devnull> like
<devnull> this
<devnull> Won't get you an answer any quicker ;)
<Arwen>  deb http://archive.canonical.com feisty-commercial main
<Arwen>  deb-src http://archive.canonical.com feisty-commercial main
<Arwen> paste those into your sources.list
<no_Ob> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<no_Ob> mm... mine looks different
<no_Ob> yours is better?
<no_Ob> does yours work?
<lmerovingio> Hola a todos
<Arwen> yes.. mine just has a line for source code
<lmerovingio> estoy tratando de ejecutar php-mysql
<no_Ob> lmerovingio: calla mierda
<cugel> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> !es | lmerovingio
<ubotu> lmerovingio: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Arwen> I think
<abrahao> how Can I install kernel-headers-2.4.27-1-686 ??
<lmerovingio> ok, sorry, jaja
<devnull> ew 2.4 ?
<Tm_T> abrahao: what you are doing?
<lmerovingio> I am new
<Arwen> uh... apt-get install linux-headers-2.4.27-1-686
<Arwen> why the hell do you need headers that old? are you using Hoary or something?
<Tm_T> !ohmy | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tm_T> (;
<Arwen> huh??/
<lmerovingio> can you help me, the problem is that when I try to acced to the localhost/prueba.php appears the dialog to download or open the file
<devnull> hell is not bad language..
<Tm_T> it's not, but not needed either
<devnull> imbrandon: install php
<devnull> lmerovingio: install php and configure apache or whatever your using properly.
<abrahao> Arwen - couldnt find packag, maybe repository
<abrahao> ?
<Tm_T> abrahao: packages.ubuntu.com might help
<Arwen> abrahao, *sigh* what package? maybe you should search before asking?
<joncsn> whats the best way to uninstall and reinstall flash?
<PriceChild> maybe you should tell everyone the real problem joncsn
<Arwen> jonasp, apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree && apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree. what's your problem?
<joncsn> flash only works sometimes
<Arwen> that's not an installation issue...
<joncsn> like on the adobe site, it says flash works fine
<joncsn> what sort of issue do you think it is?
<XVampireX> I'm on quad core here people :D
<XVampireX> does anyone want to help me with networking a bit?
<XVampireX> everything works except konqueror
<XVampireX> I'm on livecd, and it's as fast as heck :D
<Arwen> !doesn't work | XVampireX
<ubotu> XVampireX: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<XVampireX> I mean
<XVampireX> it doesn't want to connect to websites
<Arwen> explain. Maybe it's an ipv6 issue?
<Tm_T> XVampireX: and error is what?
<XVampireX> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com:
<XVampireX> Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/.
<Arwen> Tm_T, is this an ipv6 problem?
<Tm_T> uhm
<Tm_T> XVampireX: try other pages too, some local sites, international ones etc
<XVampireX> Doesn't work
<aleksanteri> kmix doesn't seem to find any mixers, how i fix this?
<Tm_T> !fi | aleksanteri
<ubotu> aleksanteri: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<aleksanteri> hmm
<Tm_T> also, hummm
<Tm_T> !sound | aleksanteri
<ubotu> aleksanteri: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<aleksanteri> checked them already
<abrahao> Tm_T - I cant find kernel-headers-2.4.27-1-686 in packages.ubuntu.com. any ideia?
<Tm_T> abrahao: why you need it?
<Arwen> abrahao, that's because Ubuntu doesn't ship kernels that ancient
<Arwen> go to kernel.org and download the source
<Arwen> and actually, that might be in Debian, considering how ancient they are
<devnull> Arwen: that is probably over his head
<Arwen> devnull, too bad for him... he never told us what is issue was.
<abrahao> Tm_T - to compule fuse 2.6
<Tm_T> abrahao: and you would do that because...
<devnull> Arwen: yeah and even the debian package list has nothing from 2.4
<Arwen> ...and why can't you compile fuse against a *modern* kernel?
<Arwen> devnull, hehe
<Tm_T> Arwen: because its in modern kernel
<Arwen> Tm_T, oh
<Tm_T> IIRC
<XVampireX> I fixed it
<XVampireX> was a dhcp/dns problem
<Arwen> heh
<Tm_T> XVampireX: good
<XVampireX> heh
<joncsn> can someone tell me if flash works for them on this website?
<devnull> yuck debian is still on 2.6.18 for stable
<joncsn> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19355342/
<XVampireX> This is gonna be wild when I install the system :D
<devnull> They are gradually getting better about packages though
<Arwen> Debian Stable is an exercise in obsolescence...
<joncsn> when i click launch it says i need to install flash
<robotgeek> devnull: but, its stable :)
<devnull> robotgeek: If you say so
<devnull> There are alot of different factors that determine "stable"
<abrahao> tm_t - I'm installing the ntfs-3g package, and it is required to mount the ntfs volume
<devnull> Outdated packages do not always mean they are more stable. Things such as hardware and and platform can interfere quite a bit.
<Arwen> so... apt-get install ntfs-3g. What's the issue?
<devnull> i.e.: amd64 in almost any distro is more stable w/ testing packages.
<devnull> even in gentoo o.O
<Arwen> Gentoo has "stable"? o.O
<devnull> Arwen: Yeah
<devnull> they call testing: Arch
<robotgeek> damn, i killed myself
<devnull> and beyond that is hardened
<devnull> tbh after getting a full system up and running properly, (even on an ~arch install) it was more stable than most current distros
<devnull> Though I must say, kubuntu/ubuntu has been nearly flawless so far.
<Arwen> Gentoo is lame... it takes half an hour to install *anything*
<crocodile> sudo apt-get install compiz  # compiz-gnome AND/OR compiz-kde
<devnull> lol Arwen, not totally true
<crocodile> does this mean to type install compiz AND compiz-kde , or is compiz-kde enough?
<Arwen> um, totally true
<devnull> crocodile: no
<Arwen> (compiling..... compiling..... eta 30 min....)
<devnull> crocodile: if you have kde use compiz-kde
<TeraDyne> Gentoo, the GCC screensaver.
<devnull> and likewise w/ gnome
<crocodile> ok thought so
<abrahao> I just need to aceess the ntfs volume
<devnull> lol Arwen. It all depends on the package and everything else. The only things that REALLY take alot of time are: gcc, glibc, Xorg, kde/gnome
<devnull> plus ccache speeds things up quite a bit
<Arwen> devnull, ffmpeg, mplayer, oo.o, firefox, anything by mozilla, etc etc
<crocodile> devnull - another question, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager # compizconfig-backends-* ?!
<aleksanteri> don't forget QT!
<devnull> oh yeah and QT
<crocodile> devnull - what does the # and ?! represent in this?
<aleksanteri> :p
<devnull> crocodile: just means to also install that
<devnull> crocodile: the # is usually the sign for a terminal command.
<crocodile> yes but why are they added to the lines?
<devnull> and the AND is just like that so you know not to include it in the line
<joncsn> can someone help me configure a printer over a network?
<devnull> just do: apt--get install compiz && apt-get install compiz-kde
<joncsn> i have the driver but my printing jobs just sit there in the queue
<devnull> Arwen: Your just insane if you feel the need to compile oo.o
<ar4446140890ne> where can I gind the commands for irc?
<joncsn> the printer is on windows xp home, i have samba installed
<Arwen> ar4446140890ne, type "/help"
<ar4446140890ne> thx
<devnull> for things such as firefox/thunderbird and oo.o, they have binaries.
<sundar> is it possible to always use kde file manager in kubuntu ?  when I save files to disk using firefox I get a file manager
<sundar> i mean a gnome file manager
<devnull> sundar: change your default programs
<ar4446140890ne> @ Arwen if it would work. which programm do you use?
<devnull> sundar: System Settings on the menu, then Default Applications
<Arwen> ar4446140890ne, to do what?
<devnull> Arwen: Irc
<ar4446140890ne> yes
<devnull> konversation doesnt show help
<Arwen> XChat, Konversation, or irssi. Take your pick.
<abrahao> I just need to aceess the ntfs volume
<Arwen> I use XChat
<aleksanteri> kvirc \o/
<Arwen> lol @ kvirc
<sundar> devnull..I have only email clinet, emberdded text editor, instant messenger, terminal emulator and web browser...
<ar4446140890ne> "/help" didnt work
<devnull> ar4446140890ne: http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/konvi-cmds.html
<ar4446140890ne> thx
<aleksanteri> there's nothing lol in kvirc :P
<Arwen> :-P
<titans> hi
<titans> isn't a flat screen supposed to run a 60Hz? mine is at 1280x1024@56Hz
<titans> I am concerned it'll fry or sumthin
<devnull> titans: running below is usually not bad
<Arwen> titans, it *should*, but they won't fry
<Arwen> mine runs at 75Hz
<devnull> above can mess things up
<titans> Arwen: is better at 75Hz?
<titans> Arwen: what's the difference?
<devnull> titans: It can also be a misinterpretation of the system, etc.
<Arwen> titans, only if your display supports it... basically more Hz means you can see more fps
<devnull> Also if its not really a name brand, they usually skip out on little things like that to save money.
<titans> ok
<titans> MORE FPS for free??!!!
<crocodile> I installed compiz fusion, all installation steps worked and I run it but the effects aren't actually happening
<Arwen> titans, you can *see* more fps. Doesn't mean you *have* more fps.
<crocodile> any suggestions?
<XVampireX> People
<XVampireX> I have no idea how to install this...
<Kjellviz> where can i change "default programs" in kde ? (i want to change what torrent program is used by default)
<titans> damn! I don't have @75Hz I have 74Hz and 76Hz which one shouyld I pick?
* Arwen thinks titans' display is fux0r3d
<titans> Arwen: System Settings says so
<Arwen> dunno, don't ask me :-\
<titans> you know what I'll pick 76Hz, higher better
<XVampireX> "Can't have the end before the start!"
<XVampireX> Does anyone have any idea what this means?
<Arwen> XVampireX, what are you trying to do?
<XVampireX> trying to create 3 partitions
<XVampireX> 1 for root, one for home and one for swap
<XVampireX> it won't let me
<Arwen> screenshot
<lord_earthship> I see I have to learn English as well as I could^^
<XVampireX> wait I'll upload it to imageshack
<XVampireX> http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/7538/snapshot1ke0.png
<XVampireX> any idea?
<Lunar_Lamp> XVampireX, I think it's because the first partition should start at the start of the disk.
<Lunar_Lamp> (so the MBR can be read from there)
<crocodile> wow wow, compiz fusion is loads better than beryl
<Lunar_Lamp> Try setting it up like that.
<XVampireX> Oh, okey
<XVampireX> Yeah, I think that will work :D
<XVampireX> no it doesn't let me
<draik> What do I need to have my OpenGL screensavers to work?
<Arwen> uh, 1) Grammar check
<XVampireX> I'm gonna do some automatic install anyway
<Arwen> 2) working DRI/DRM
<draik> Arwen: Whoopsie. 2 thoughts into one
<Lunar_Lamp> draik, basicallym, you need to install the drivers that allow opengl acceleration for your graphics card to be utlised.
<draik> Lunar_Lamp: nVidia. Been having issues all day with the drivers.
<Lunar_Lamp> draik, well, I'm not the best person to ask about setting up graphics cards, but that's pretty much wha tyou need.
<draik> Thank you Lunar_Lamp
<Arwen> why can't I have a 1600x1600x1600 monitor?
<Arwen> grr!!!!
<crimsun> because you haven't invented it yet
<Lunar_Lamp> Arwen, because that would be a 3D surface...
<crimsun> now get right on it ;p
<Lunar_Lamp> Indeed crimsun, I'd quite like one of those too ;-)
<Arwen> Lunar_Lamp, so?
<Lunar_Lamp> Arwen, holographic technology isn't up to it yet :-(
<Arwen> :-(
<draik> How do I change the resolution of my login screen. I'm using 1280x1024 and the screen seems WAY over that setting. I have to move my mouse to the end of the screen to move around to the login section.
<Arwen> draik, eh, sounds like broken drivers
<Kjellviz> where can i change "default programs" in kde ? (i want to change what torrent program is used by default)
<draik> Arwen: Not surprised.
<draik> I'm starting to regret my upgrade from Edgy to Feisty
<nosrednaekim> I never upgrade... I just do fresh installs
<middleton> ih
<middleton> I don't have border with beryl!!!
<middleton> what was that garb something that I had to add?
<draik> middleton: I just reload the app or beryl
<middleton> draik: no there was something about GARB in xorg I need to add to change
<middleton> I just forgot exactly what with a Geforce 5200
<XVampireX_> gonna restart soon we'll see how fast this thing goes on :D
<draik> !beryl | middleton
<ubotu> middleton: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<devnull> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<middleton> this one ? Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<nosrednaekim> middleton: if you have an nvidia card
<middleton> nosrednaekim: well I just did this sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<middleton> is that the same?
<middleton> yep it's the same
<abrahao> How can I save the changes in live cd?
<nosrednaekim> abrahao: your can't
<nosrednaekim> *you
<abrahao> tks
<crocodile> I have compiz running just fine, my question is how do I use all the different features of it?  I can enable/disable things in the config panel but it doesn't have tooltips on how to actually use them
<Arwen> crocodile, basically, you have to read the descriptions or the docs. The control panel is a work in process.
<DanaKil> hi
<nosrednaekim> crocodile: thats why I use beryl, because it displays all the shortcuts
<crocodile> nosrednaekim: this is a lot more optimized than beryl for me, running much smoother
<devnull> heh I love ati -_-
<abrahao> nosrednaekim - even in a cdrw with a cdr recorder?
<nosrednaekim> abrahao: yeah.
<crocodile> Arwen: darn, well at least its a solid answer thanks :X
<abrahao> thanks
<nosrednaekim> if you have files and things you can always put them on a USB stick
<ubuntu> kuku
<Kjellviz> crocodile: where did u get compiz fusion ?
<crocodile> from the repositories ;)
<crocodile> getting you a link, 1 sec
<Kjellviz> sweet tnx
<crocodile> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481615
<Kjellviz> thanks =D
<nosrednaekim> oh..compizfusion? cool..
<Kjellviz> btw what is katapult ?
<nosrednaekim> i'm getting that!
<aleksanteri> a launcher
<Arwen> say, compiz fusion is the name of the beryl/compiz merger right?
<crocodile> yep Arwen
<aleksanteri> oh i thought it'd come coral
<Kjellviz> aleksanteri: what is a launcher and what does it launch ? ><
<omega__> hello to all again
<aleksanteri> lol
<crocodile> i press alt-space and katapult opens but dosnt do anything :X
<omega__> i'm the new one in linux
<aleksanteri> Kjellviz: first start katapult, then press alt-space, write the application's name that you want to start and press enter and it will open for you
<crocodile> nice one
<omega__> how can i install samba?
<nosrednaekim> omega__: I think its already installed
<Arwen> omega__, apt-get install samba smbfs
<Kjellviz> aha that explains it
<omega__> tanks arwen :)
<Kjellviz> thanks a lot
<Kjellviz> that was the tip of the day!
<omega__> so i think to nosrednaekim
<omega__> but it doesn't work
<Arwen> omega__, explain how it doesn't work. But no, samba is not preinstalled, only the client.
<zinden> hello, i need some help with firefox.....my search engines on upper right corner is gone. using gran turismo latest
<binks> Ryiel: got it working m8 thanks for everything it was the key found one on a russian site :):)
<nosrednaekim> zinden: #firefox
<ubuntu> sex
<ubuntu> sex
<ubuntu> sex
<ubuntu> sex
<omega__> it says that samba and nfs servers are not instaled
<omega__> arwen
<crocodile> zinden - right click and configure.. and isn't gran turismo a playstation game?
<omega__> i'm gone be right back arwen
<zinden> crocodile: lol, yes...i ment gran paradiso :)  and i cant do that....as they arent there
<kraut> moin
<omega__> gone for a smoke'
<zinden> crocodile: i think there is in firefox regular folder....dont know where in computer to look
<crocodile> load firefox and right click the menu bar, choose configure
<crocodile> you change the appearance there
<crocodile> *customize rather
<Kjellviz> i installed kde-desktop on ubuntu, and it seems its still using the gnome tool for choosing screensavers
<Kjellviz> whatever i do in desktop system settings in kde, it does not change my screensaver
<Kjellviz> any ideas ?
<aleksanteri> remove gnome?
<aleksanteri> :P
<Kjellviz> that could solve it, but ive got some progs that i suspect need gnome to run
<Kjellviz> ><
<aleksanteri> remove them too :P
<uros> hi all.
<Kjellviz> helpfull today ?
<nosrednaekim> if you are going to be kubuntu user..... BE A KUBTUTU USER! ;)
<uros> my ext.drive won't automount anymore, i have to mount it by hand (and using sudo).
<aleksanteri> kubtutu?
<nosrednaekim> Kjellviz: just use the gnome tool then
<Kjellviz> im not
<nosrednaekim> aleksanteri: heh
<Kjellviz> im a ubuntu user that is trying kde
<nosrednaekim> Kjellviz: hehe... sorry I was just kidding.
<Kjellviz> whats the gnome tool called ?
<nosrednaekim> Kjellviz: no clue... it should be somewhere in the kmenu though
<Kjellviz> hmmk
<Kjellviz> something tells me i should have just installed kubuntu instead of ubuntu and then adding kde ><
<nosrednaekim> Kjellviz: did you do "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"?
<Kjellviz> kde-desktop i think
<Kjellviz> but else, yes
<aleksanteri> when trying gnome i first installed kubuntu, then installed gnome and removed kde and everything was fine
<nosrednaekim> Kjellviz: ah... run that command I gave you.....
<aleksanteri> except that i still had the ubuntu bootsplash that is :P
<juan278> how do i pair a phone with my pc?
<aleksanteri> kubuntu!! *
<piterson> ???
<Kjellviz> its all installed it says
<nosrednaekim> Kjellviz: you did that?
<Kjellviz> ran the command
<Kjellviz> it says its all installed and up 2 date
<Ryiel> binks: congrats, i did nothing :D
<Kjellviz> but its kinda fubar
<nosrednaekim> Kjellviz: no joy with the screen saver though?
<Kjellviz> cos the kde settings is 1 desktop
<Kjellviz> but i have 4 ><
<nosrednaekim> Kjellviz: interesting.
<binks> you pointed me alot cheers and the case sensitive .kaffeine was your fix :)
<Kjellviz> ohhh thats prob compiz
<binks> Ryiel: now for mythtv :)
<Kjellviz> nvm the workspaces
<nosrednaekim> Kjellviz: you're not running beryl are you?
<Kjellviz> no, compiz
<nosrednaekim> ah.. right
<Kjellviz> an older version, not the new compiz fusion
<Ryiel> binks: go for it. I stick to kaffeine, it works and easy
<Schuenemann> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<binks> how do i record in kaffeine
<Ryiel> tell me your experiences with mythtv later ;)
<Ryiel> that little floppy disc icon :D
<Ryiel> or you can use timed record
<Ryiel> just set it up first in options
<Schuenemann> which package I have to install in order to play wma? the wiki isn't clear
<nosrednaekim> I think xine-extracodecs gets it.
<binks> ok cheers :) and i will also ill get you access to a uk sat forum (closed doors atm) very good with the encryption stuff if ya like
<nosrednaekim> *libxine
<Schuenemann> I already have that, but I think it's for mp3
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: welll.... wma plays for me.
<Schuenemann> with only that package?
<Schuenemann> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<GrahamA> Schuenemann: You need to install w32codecs which by default isn't in the ubuntu repository, try adding medibuntu
<GrahamA> Though medibuntu for me is very slow, so I disable it when I'm not using it.
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Ryiel> just simply do not use wma :D
<Ryiel> isnt vlc playing it?
<Ryiel> *doesnt
<Schuenemann> let me try
<GrahamA> Schuenemann: Trust me :)
<Ryiel> try vlc
<Schuenemann> GrahamA, I trust you, but testing vlc is quicker heh
<devnull> unfortunately alot of popular sites use wmvs...
<Schuenemann> nope, vlc doesn't play it
<GrahamA> Schuenemann: Nooo... anything but VLC!
<devnull> <3 mplayer
<GrahamA> Love xine/amarok.
<Schuenemann> GrahamA, I just have to add 'medibuntu' ?
<Kjellviz> in kubuntu/ubuntu
<Schuenemann> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse medibuntu
<Arwen> VLC can't play WMA
<Arwen> period
<Arwen> or at least, the distro's crappy VLC can't
<GrahamA> !medibuntu
<Kjellviz> hows the best way to go about reinstalling without loosing to much settings and documents ?
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Arwen> !medibuntu | Schuenemann
<Arwen> read that please
<ubotu> Schuenemann: please see above
<Arwen> no...
<Schuenemann> the bot is smart
<GrahamA> Schuenemann: I love the bot, I just hate some of the people who use it.
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Arwen> Kjellviz, migrate your /home to a separate partition
<ubuntu> woot, so i lost my linux virginity today *giggle*squirt*lights cig*
<GrahamA> :D
<GrahamA> ubuntu: Fucking hell...
<ubuntu> how do i go about getting my custom settings commited to a custom livecd?
<Kjellviz> Arwen: sweet thanks
<GrahamA> And nobody give me !language
<Schuenemann> echo "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ edgy free non-free" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<PriceChild> !Ohmy | GrahamA
<ubotu> GrahamA: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Schuenemann> this will append?
<GrahamA> OR THAT!
<titans> !fonts
<Kjellviz> Arwen: guess it cannot be a windows partition ? ><
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Schuenemann> append that string to sources.list ?
<athena> ick, talking over tor while using BT is unacceptably slow
<noobuntu> owned by sum1 else?
<GrahamA> ubuntu: I've seen you here alot, are you saying you've only TODAY installed Linux?
<noobuntu> gotta be kiding me
<Kjellviz> also, is the 7.10 alpha up for grabs anywhere ?
<noobuntu> nah, i just run it off a disk
<noobuntu> funny though
<noobuntu> default ircnick for Konversation=ubuntu
<GrahamA> noobuntu: OIC
<nosrednaekim> for me it was my user name
<codemonke> More fun w/ nvidia cards
<noobuntu> wanna get this thing to automatically boot apache/mysql/php
<Schuenemann> GrahamA, I got some 404 not found
<noobuntu> how do i commit my installations or install scripts and build a new cd
<noobuntu> image.
<GrahamA> Schuenemann: Some 404? Don't tell my mom!
<GrahamA> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<codemonke> So I'm haviing issues getting the nvidia driver to work.  So just for the time being I changed the xorg.conf to use the vesa driver.
<Schuenemann> GrahamA, I did what was written there
<GrahamA> Schuenemann: Open adept manager
<codemonke> I can boot in recovery, run X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and it works
<codemonke> telinit 3, and I get my desktop w/ the vesa driver.
<athena> codemonke, you know, you could just use the nv driver..
<codemonke> But I still get a blank screen if I boot in normal mode
<Schuenemann> GrahamA, how about that part-installation?
<GrahamA> athena: I doubt it, vesa is for ATI cards :)
<GrahamA> Just do it.
<crocodile> when I run emerald, I get this error constantly:      (emerald:18768): Wnck-WARNING **: Unhandled action type (nil)
<nosrednaekim> GrahamA: its for all cards
<athena> but he said he had issues with nvidia, lol
<athena> and yeah, vesa is generic
<codemonke> I don't the the nv driver doesn't work w/ the 8800.
<Schuenemann> GrahamA, ok, I opened
<nosrednaekim> codemonke: oh... the 8800..
<athena> lol @ 8800
<nosrednaekim> you have to get the beta driver for that
<athena> FAIL :-P
<GrahamA> Go to adept > manage repositores.
<nosrednaekim> or the newly release 100.xx.xx
<GrahamA> codemonke: Try nvidia-glx-new
<codemonke> I did
<Schuenemann> medibuntu is there
<codemonke> I was using the 9755 w/ other distributions just fine
<GrahamA> Schuenemann: Done? Click on third-party tab... ok.
<codemonke> Reguardless though, the vesa driver should at leasst work
<Schuenemann> where is that tab?
<GrahamA> kbuntu software | third party software | updates
<GrahamA> Is the box next to medibuntu checked?
<codemonke> And it does work if I boot in recovery, and then switch to run level 3.  But not if I boot in normal mode
<Schuenemann> I don't see any of that
<Schuenemann> I'm on edgy, btw
<Dusk_> does anyone know how can i install my usb adsl modem on kubuntu???
<GrahamA> Edgy doesn' have that.
<Schuenemann> GrahamA, there is no box
<Schuenemann> hmm
<GrahamA> Right click and enable it.
<Schuenemann> enable what? there isn't a box
<GrahamA> right CLICK ON MEDIBUNTU!
<Schuenemann> disable, clone or remove
<GrahamA> It's enabled, aske somebody else.
<GrahamA> I don't know.
<Schuenemann> of course it's enabled
<Schuenemann> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<devnull> !mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<athena> Schuenemann, you FAIL. Pastebin your sources.list
<devnull> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<aleksanteri> !medibuntu
<Schuenemann> athena, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27053/
<devnull> lol such a dumb way
<devnull> echo "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<devnull> why not just : sudo echo "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Schuenemann> I think that command erased my last line
<athena> Schuenemann, ... you need a blank line between entries.... look at your lsat one
<azzco> Err I've got no sound from kde notifications :S help?
<athena> or, rather, you need a newline
<codemonke> brb, need to turn on my router
<Schuenemann> athena, that command messed it... sgh
* athena detects a FAIL in Schuenemann's direction...
<azzco> I've got sound from amarok but not from kopete notifications, test sound in sound system doesn't work either
<Schuenemann> athena, what is the correct?
<Schuenemann> I mean, when does the 1st line end?
<athena> Schuenemann, after msic/
<athena> misc*
<Schuenemann> k
<athena> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org edgy free non-free should be on its own line
<noobuntu> can sum1 suggest an ftp client?
<aleksanteri> filezilla
<Schuenemann> I get that error of non-verified signature
<Schuenemann> I can ignore that, right?
<azzco> There's a kde ftp progra... but you can allways use konqueror instead
<XVampireX> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vbgunz> how do I get every openoffice app to show up in my menu? do I need to install anything?
<noobuntu> doesnt look like the konqueror allows cue's
<XVampireX> How do I get 8800 GTX working?
<Schuenemann> athena, so, which package do I need?
<athena> Schuenemann, I lost track of the original question. I think it's w32codecs if you're the one asking about wma.
<Sayers> How hard would it be to stream music through kubunutu?
<athena> not very...
<Milux> hello! i can't see correctly the ...letters with kvirc. I tried UTF-8 and ISO 8859-1. What i do?
<azzco> KDE sound system doesn't work with alsa? o.O
<Schuenemann> that's it, thanks
<Schuenemann> installing
<Sayers> athena: is there a guide ?
<aleksanteri> azzco: for me it doesn't, worked a while ago (few days that is ^^) then all went mute for some reason
<Schuenemann> Milux, kvirc sucks
<athena> Sayers, uh... not that I know, but you need the ice server if you wanna try
<aleksanteri> Schuenemann: you suck then :P
<Sayers> :(
<azzco> Weird now it works... hasn't been working for about a month :o
<Schuenemann> me? =] 
<Milux> Schuenemann: what's the best?
<aleksanteri> kvirc doesn't suck =)
<Schuenemann> Milux, I prefer konversation
<Schuenemann> aleksanteri, that it must have changed slightly
<Milux> i tried konversantion.. i don't like it
<aleksanteri> what version of kvirc you tried by then?
<Milux> aleksanteri: you use kvirc?
<athena> Sayers, try installing icecast-server - it's a shoutcast compatible server, but I have no idea how to use it
<aleksanteri> Milux: yepperz
<Milux> aleksanteri: 3.2.4 on ubuntu 7.04
<Schuenemann> aleksanteri, long ago (red hat 7 I think), but it was totally horrible
<aleksanteri> lol it's improved a lot :P
<Schuenemann> does it look like mirc? I wanted one like it
<athena> lol @ mirc...
<aleksanteri> lol...
<Schuenemann> come on, mirc is good
<narcispy> sup everyone
<Linracoon> Does anyone know if is possible to put working a USB wireless adapter?
<narcispy> sure its possible
<narcispy> its based on the chipset
<athena> Linracoon, very unlikely, but a couple work.
<athena> I recommend buying a real wifi card...
<Milux> kvirc is not bad, but i can't solve this problem
<aleksanteri> oh the problem
<narcispy> does anyone have ubuntu with an ati x series card and can help me getting mine working properly
<aleksanteri> i use utf-8 and it works
<athena> narcispy, I do, but mine is an X300SE so it probably doesn't count.
<Milux> aleksanteri: version?
<Schuenemann> Milux, you can't see this --> o sapo no lava o p
<aleksanteri> 3.2.4 on ubuntu 6.06
<Schuenemann> ?
<Milux> Schuenemann: no
<narcispy> it might... are you using flgrx drivers athena?
<Milux> :-(
<aleksanteri> Schuenemann: that one i can't see
<athena> nope, I used to though, what do you need?
<Schuenemann> weird
<narcispy> i have a problem getting it working properly, like 3d effects dont work at all
<Schuenemann> I'm using ISO-8859-1
<aleksanteri> Milux: try ISO-8859-4
<athena> narcispy, .....did you remember to disable composite?
<Milux> aleksanteri: ...4?
<narcispy> disable composite where
<aleksanteri> ya
<narcispy> xorg?
<Milux> aleksanteri: ok
<athena> and does the driver itself work? or are you having problems setting it up?
<aleksanteri> always use it as a fallback if they don't work :P
<athena> narcispy, xorg.conf
<Schuenemann> athena, I still can't play wma
<narcispy> um i have been though it a few times with 3 different distros getting it to work and it still won't, i have played around with xorg all day and driver install and still no luck
<Milux> aleksanteri: i can try now
<athena> Schuenemann, after installing w32codecs? what media player are you using?
<Schuenemann> amarok
<Linracoon> athena: can you be more specific?
<Schuenemann> it doesn't echo any error, just tries to play and stops at the same time
<athena> Linracoon, about what?
<Milux> Schuenemann: write some letters ...
<Schuenemann> but I can watch and hear wma in kaffeine
<Schuenemann> Milux, you can't see this --> o sapo no lava o p
<athena> Schuenemann, uh huh.... weird....
<Milux> puh
<Milux> no
<Schuenemann> don't you have to reconnect Milux ?
<athena> no idea what to say, guess your amarok is broken
<aleksanteri> i can see it now
<Milux> Schuenemann: i don't know
<aleksanteri> no you don't have to reconnect
<narcispy> my xorg says im using the "ati" driver
<athena> wma kinda sucks you know... you sure you don't have a master source or something you could rip to Vorbis or MPEG-4 AAC?
<Milux> i try reconnect
<athena> narcispy, uh huh.... so you don't even have the proprietary drivers installed...
<athena> this is gonna take a lot of work...................
<narcispy> i do but it doesnt recognize them
<Schuenemann> athena, I know it sucks... but I might need it
<narcispy> if i switch to fglrx my screen is blank after grub
<Schuenemann> I don't want to convert them everytime I get them
<athena> Schuenemann, I guess amarok just can't play them then? sorry, it's beyond me
<athena> narcispy, please join #anon32 , this is gonna take a looong looong time
<Milux> here i'm
<narcispy> k
<Schuenemann> I have played them in amarok before
<Schuenemann> I don't remember if I was using dapper or edgy, though
<lord_earthship> how can i save my nick????
<Schuenemann> athena, remove and install amarok seems a reasonable attempt
<Schuenemann> that was a question
<aleksanteri> lord_earthship: /msg nickserv help
<athena> Schuenemann, you can go for it if you want
<omid> what is up
<Schuenemann> Milux, is it working now?
<Milux> Schuenemann: i'm testing now
<Schuenemann> sof caf mo
<Milux> ok
<Milux> it's righ
<Milux> Schuenemann: mas vc fala portugues?
<Schuenemann> im
<Schuenemann> sim*
<Milux> so i
<Milux> :-)
<aleksanteri> :)
<Schuenemann> =D
<kcfoxie> morning/evening/afternoon folks!
<TeraDyne> Quick question. What's the command to play an OGG audio file from the terminal?
<codemonky> Is there a kde interface to "Restricted Drivers" in kubuntu like the gnome one in ubuntu?
<athena> ogg123 or mplayer
<athena> codemonky, no
<TeraDyne> thanks, athena
<__-osh-__> Anyone good at programming here? Where do I start looking if I want to capture text from a textfield in a 3:rd party application?
<__-osh-__> It's not a webb-app unfortunatly. :-/
<ardchoille> gettext();  ?
<ardchoille> Just a guess as my skills are quite rusty
<__-osh-__> I'll have a look at it. Not sure how to get gettext() to read from a specific field in this application, but it's a good place to start. Thanks.
<Tm_T> PIPBoy_: just install it
<PIPBoy_> install what?
<Tm_T> 22:49 < PIPBoy_> hi all, is there a link for installing KDE aside from the GNOME? like an apt-get or something like that?
<PIPBoy_> ok, so what you want me to install kubuntu?
<Tm_T> kubuntu-desktop
<psicobra> hi all
<TeraDyne> PIPBoy, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> PIPBoy_: btw what did you mean by "so pro" ?
<psicobra> is the nly difference between unbuntu and kubuntu kde and gnome
<kcfoxie> anyone use moto4lin?
<psicobra> mope
<psicobra> nope
<Tm_T> psicobra: yes, GNOME is different from KDE in many ways, try and see.
<TeraDyne> psicobra, there are also different applications installed by default.
<psicobra> i have always liked kde
<psicobra> gtg reboot needed
<Tm_T> kcfoxie: what poll is that?
<kcfoxie> it's a program that lets you connect to the filesys on your motorola phone
<kcfoxie> i've having a devil of a time getting it working in kubuntu dapper
<XVampireX> can anyone here help me with installing drivers for 8800 GTX?
<kcfoxie> i'm starting to think it's because I am on PowerPC hardware.
<PIPBoy_> Tm_T: dont worry about it, nothing towards you
<Tm_T> XVampireX: hum?
<illriginal> I have a question!... Is it normal for my RAM to shoot up to 400-800MB of memory? It's staying at 400mb steadily.
<XVampireX> Tm_T: I'm installing whatever version and it doesn't want to go to X :(
<Tm_T> PIPBoy_: well, I don't care who's towards it was, it's not right attitude if you like to have some help
<Tm_T> XVampireX: even -new?
<XVampireX> yeah
<Tm_T> interesting
<XVampireX> even self compiled
<TeraDyne> illriginal, it depends on what apps are running.
<Tm_T> illriginal: how you measure?
<PIPBoy_> Tm_T: ok, that was not anything negative towards the redirect if your thinking thats what it was
<illriginal> uhm... Beryl, Gaim, Firefox, Xchat, and my adesklets.
<XVampireX> please I need help :(
<illriginal> TM_T it's on my memory monitor.
<Tm_T> illriginal: and how that measure?
<illriginal> tm_t... I don't understand that question.
<Tm_T> illriginal: actually, open konsole and run "free -m"
<illriginal> ok
<Tm_T> illriginal: look -/+ line
<illriginal> Mem:          1003        878        125
<Tm_T> XVampireX: hum, what does nvidia site tell about it?
<narcispy_> athena im back
<Dusk_> could you plz help me about the usb adsl modem??
<Dusk_>  can't get any link
<Tm_T> illriginal: look -/+ line
<illriginal> -/+ buffers/cache:        213        790
<athena> narcispy, so you are
<Dusk_> i can't get any link
<athena> did it not work?
<narcispy> and it doesnt work lol
<XVampireX> Tm_T: That it should work...
<Tm_T> illriginal: ok, there you go, only 213 M used
<Dusk_> i installed pppoe packages
<athena> narcispy, pastebin the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dusk_> but no link
<narcispy> k
<Tm_T> XVampireX: then no idea except look xorg logs
<athena> (but only if you haven't restarted X)
<illriginal> ah i see... so my system monitor adesklet is stupidly incorrect. lol
<Tm_T> illriginal: well, it counts buffers and cache too
<Tm_T> illriginal: so yes, it tells foofoo
<illriginal> understood.
<psicobra> k so if i install the nvidia driver through the package manager do i have to edit xorf.conf or is it auto?
<illriginal> thank you tm_t :P
<comosicus> i whant to install a better version of video activex becouse i have a program that allow me to use windows aplication on linux...but when i try to install that new version  i can't becouse i must uninstall the old version.......but i dont find the old version of video activex
<Tm_T> psicobra: you need to activate it
<narcispy> athena:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27060/
<psicobra> Tm_T: how do i do that?
<Tm_T> !nvidia | psicobra
<ubotu> psicobra: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> comosicus: activex? in Linux?
<titans> !cellphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cellphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<comosicus> yessss
<titans> !iphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<comosicus> activex in linux
<athena> narcispy, you switched back to the "ati" driver... now that log is useless
<titans> yooo what's that cellphone package
<titans> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Tm_T> comosicus: sounds quite impossible, except what Wine has builtin perhaps (and so on)
<narcispy> athena:  i had to, there was no other way to get back to using this
<athena> ...........
<athena> boot a live cd and fetch the file then, I don't care how, without that log, nothing can be diagnosed
<titans> !mobile
<narcispy> okay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mobile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> !botabuse | titans
<ubotu> titans: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<titans> retard
<Tm_T> titans: who is?
<narcispy> athena brb then
<comosicus> impossible?!!! i can run any windows aplication in linux.......but whatever....the question is how do i find an aplication lost somewhere in linux?
<aleksanteri> $ locate appname.ext
<aleksanteri> ^^ in terminal without the $
<Tm_T> comosicus: yes, you run windows applications in Linux using Wine
<titans> how about fine-tuning ubotu? Is not that the AI code is not out there
<Tm_T> comosicus: so it's up to Wine to have activex
* Indice is away: .
<Tm_T> titans: hum?
<comosicus> how do i find.........
<aleksanteri> "locate filename.ext" in terminal
<titans> I am trying to find that package for synching mobiles with bluetooth
<PIPBoy_> Tm_T: Hey thanks for the help! im out
<Tm_T> titans: then, check that site ubotu offers if you need factoid, or search packages.ubuntu.com or search help.ubuntu.com/community
<Tm_T> titans: but don't abuse bot
<titans> that's actually not the solution
<Tm_T> and why is that?
<titans> which one is better pidgin or koppete?
<Tm_T> Kopete ofcourse, if you ask here
<titans> Tm_T: because the bot should be more intelligent, I mean cmon we already got dual-core procs
<Tm_T> titans: so we should not demand intelligence from users? (;
<TeraDyne> Tm_T, those demands usually go unanswered anyway...
<comosicus> nobody..........
<Tm_T> comosicus: what
* athena thinks we should ban idiots without notice
<Tm_T> athena: krhm
<titans> what are you impling??
<athena> nothing :-P
<TeraDyne> athena, no, we shouldn't. We should ban them after one notice, and then rub it in their face afterwards.
<comosicus> how di i find a aplication lost somewhere in linux?
<athena> TeraDyne, hehe
<Tm_T> comosicus: 23:04 < aleksanteri> "locate filename.ext" in terminal
<athena> !en | comosicus
<ubotu> comosicus: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<comosicus> yes but i allready try that and nothing
<comosicus> problem with my language?
<titans> this is my vision, instead of the stupid ubotuu giving yuo the link open a priv answering every question and if it's a how to give the instructions to you according to your questions. That shouldn't be hard
<Tm_T> comosicus: well, humm, updatedb
<comosicus> ooooooo
<comosicus> hard solution.....an easy oane is not?
<Tm_T> titans: 1) ubotu is not stupid  2) this conversation doesn't help here
<ubuntu_> I tried to install the ATI proprietary drivers, and after the restart, I can't start X.
<athena> ubuntu_, is it you? mount your install partition and pastebin the logfile...
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: grep EE /var/log/xorg.0.log in konsole
<Schuenemann> can I record feisty ISO in a DVD instead of a CD?
<Schuenemann> and install it
<athena> Schuenemann, yes
<Schuenemann> how about a pen drive?
<Schuenemann> it would be faster
<athena> Schuenemann, 1) no it wouldn't. and 2) not worth the effort.
<nosrednaekim> compiz fusion is faster than beryl
<titans> anyone/anybody know that package name to sync mobiles?
<titans> thanks
<nosrednaekim> titans: like palms?
<Tm_T> titans: depends what mobile phone, once again, wiki etc are good sources
<titans> nosrednaekim: I guess with bluetooth
<comosicus> i have wine and i'm using an old version of video activex....i whant to install a new version but i must uninstall the old oane.....i don't know how to do that
<nosrednaekim> titans: Oh, I don't know how to do bluetooth
<comosicus> untill i'll get the answere the new version that i try to install it will be old version  :)
<nosrednaekim> !bluetooth | titans
<ubotu> titans: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<noobuntu> how do i get my ntfs disks to be writeable to?
<titans> ubotu: that's only for bluetooth driver
<titans> I need that sofware
<Tm_T> comosicus: no idea, I think #winehq is best bet
<narcispy> athena: what was the location of that log file again?
<comosicus> thanks
<Tm_T> titans: as said, depends what device you have
<athena> narcispy, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<narcispy> k
<titans> Tm_T: oh really? Like the phone brand? I thought it was an unified program
<athena> ya know... this isn't getting anywhere, and I probably couldn't help ya anyway. I give up.
<Tm_T> titans: what was?
<titans> Tm_T: got it kmobiletools
<Tm_T> titans: doesn't work with every phone
<titans> Tm_T: which other package would I need then?
<Tm_T> titans: depends what device you have
<narcispy> athena: err... location of the paste log site.... sorry, having trouble right now
<psicobra> any one in here have beryl running?
<athena> !paste | narcispy
<ubotu> narcispy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<athena> psicobra, no, because BERYL IS DEAD
<athena> god damn it..
<Tm_T> athena: ...
<narcispy> oh i didnt know there was a irc command for it on here
<psicobra> athena: what on earth makes you say that?
<athena> because it *is* dead
<athena> compiz replaced it
<psicobra> no it's not
<athena> YES IT IS
<athena> /join #opencompositing
<titans> psicobra: yeah it's awsome
<athena> it's been deprecated
<psicobra> it's still going they have just released ANEW ALPHA
<titans> athena: why do you say that?
<narcispy> athena: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27062/
<athena> BECAUSE IT'S THE TRUTH...  GEEZ
<Tm_T> titans: again, search wiki and forums and whatever, with your brand and/or model
<athena> http://www.google.com/search?q=beryl+compiz+merger
<athena> read it
<Tm_T> athena: stop, that doesn't help anyone, as long as beryl is in repositories its "in use"
<athena> ...
<psicobra> titans: how did you get your menu bar back
<titans> psicobra: what menu bar?
<psicobra> with the maximise and minimize buttons
<titans> my problem is that menu and panel aren't transparent
<athena> psicobra, run "emerald"
<psicobra> don't think i have that installed
<athena> you should, beryl depends on it
<psicobra> hmm well the cube works
<bryan> Hi
<bryan> need some help
<Tm_T> !beryl | psicobra
<ubotu> psicobra: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Tm_T> !helpme | bryan
<ubotu> bryan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<narcispy> lemme guess you have to have 3d effects working for beryl
<bryan> sorry first time
<Tm_T> no problems
<psicobra> just installing it now
<bryan> fm-radio tuner will not work  Could not open device "/dev/radio0" !
<psicobra> nice 1
<narcispy> athena: lemme know when you got time to look at it
<athena> ok ok...
<athena> narcispy, is your monitor a CRT display?
<narcispy> lcd
<draik> How do I get rid of the up arrow on my Taskbar?
<athena> hmm
<narcispy> 22" ws lcd
<athena> you get "no signal" right?
<narcispy> right
<athena> hmm
<Tm_T> draik: what arrow?
<nosrednaekim> draik: right click, edit taskbar
<titans> can I sync yahoo, hotmail, aol, gmail accounts with Kontact?
<titans> thanks
<draik> Tm_T: I accidently removed Taskbar and when I added it again, it came along with an up arrow
<athena> narcispy, could you tell me what your monitor's specs are (e.g. h and v refresh)
<draik> nosrednaekim: right click on what? I don't get that option.
<nosrednaekim> draik: is this in konqueror?
<titans> so what's the benefit of Fusion?
<Tm_T> draik: again, what arrow, pic might help (:
<titans> sorry
<Tm_T> titans: define "sync"
<draik> Done
<draik> Thank you nosrednaekim
<athena> from the log, it seems to think that you have a 4:3 display with an optimal resolution of 1600x1200
<draik> Tm_T: I got it, thank you. It was the Window List button
<titans> Tm_T: I wanna read my email in Kontact
<Tm_T> draik: ah, that one, one of five options (:
<narcispy> athena: yeah its 16:10  1680x1050 native
<Linracoon> can anyone help put a us wifi adapter working ?
<narcispy> athena: um 31-80khz horizontal, 50-75khz vertical
<coreymon77> Linracoon: sure, whats up
<athena> oh wait, I was looking at the wrong numbers...
<Tm_T> titans: then, I know hotmail doesn't support imap nor pop, but Gmail support pop so that is doable, don't know others
<athena> narcispy, anyway, it seems that fglrx is detecting the wrong horizontal and vertical sync rates
<draik> Anyone here know how to thank the Dev's of Feisty? My laptop hasn't worked this great since... well, Edgy.
<Dusk_> oh at last i could use my usb adsl modem on kubuntu =)))
<athena> over ride them in xorg.conf
<Linracoon> can anyone help put a USB wifi adapter working ?
<Dusk_> great documantation it is
<coreymon77> Linracoon: sure, i can help
<coreymon77> Linracoon: whats the matter
<titans> Tm_T: thanks
<abhijit> hi . can i install windows after installing ubuntu without corrupting it
<coreymon77> Linracoon: what adapter is this?
<nosrednaekim> abhijit: yes
<Tm_T> !bugs | draik
<draik> everything looks clearer, my laptop doesn't "flicker" at all. It did with Edgy, but not much.
<ubotu> draik: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<nosrednaekim> abhijit: but you'll hae to reinstall grub
<narcispy> athena okay but i doubt it will help
<abhijit> ok
<Linracoon> coreymon77: its USB adapter, i just said it
<abhijit> i see
<draik> Tm_T: It's not a bug or a complaint. It's just really great work
<coreymon77> Linracoon: model, company, driver, chipset?
<athena> narcispy, worth a shot
<acemo> anyone knows why svn import /mnt/hdb1/svn/code/Game file:///mnt/hdb1/svn/repository/Game
<acemo> would open nano on the file svn-commit.tmp?
<abhijit> thanks nosrednaekim
<Tm_T> draik: then send fanmail to fellows who fixed bugs (:
<Dusk_> to start kubuntu which adress do i have to look?? for example to learn program installing(like firefox)
<Linracoon> SMC 7904wbra2
<nosrednaekim> draik: #ubuntu-dev, #kubuntu-dev
<coreymon77> Linracoon: company?
<athena> under "monitor", add the lines "HorizSync <value>" and "VertRefresh <value>"
<Linracoon> SMC
<athena> narcispy, ^^
<nhy> has anyone compiled compiz fusion?
<Tm_T> !compiz | nhy
<ubotu> nhy: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<coreymon77> Linracoon: give me a sec
<abhijit> wats the simplest way to load grub as i am quite new to the linux interface
<nosrednaekim> nhy: really no need there are packages
<Tm_T> abhijit: what you mean?
<nhy> how does that help
<narcispy> athena: just put 31-80 or khz after that or what
<Tm_T> nhy: - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<athena> yeah, 31-80
<athena> no khz or any other units
<narcispy> k added
<nhy> I've compiled it on Ubuntu
<abhijit> tm_t actually i wanna install xp but i dont wanna corrupt ubuntu as it is cool and i like it
<athena> try again, if it doesn't work. go post another copy of the log
<nhy> but when I get rid of the --disable-kde it fails
<coreymon77> Linracoon: do you know what driver it uses?
<Tm_T> nhy: - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<narcispy> athena okay
<nhy> I get lots of warnings that/errors that there is an "undefined reference to `vtable for KWD::Decorator'"
<nhy> tm_t: this is more of a kde problem
<Tm_T> nhy: no, it's compiz problem
<nhy> I can compile fine without kde
<nhy> its both
<Tm_T> still
<sinebo> hi
<nhy> I'll ask there also
<Tm_T> abhijit: hum, when you install xp, *buf* grub is gone, so you need to reinstall it, hum, there is guide somewhere in help.ubuntu.com/community
<acemo> anyone can help me with svn import command?
<Tm_T> acemo: yes?
<abhijit> thanks i will give it a try
<coreymon77> Linracoon: so, first try this
<Tm_T> acemo: instead of asking to ask, just ask ;)
<coreymon77> Linracoon: plug it in
<Linracoon> coreymon77: try what?
<acemo> svn import /mnt/hdb1/svn/code/Game file:///mnt/hdb1/svn/repository/Game
<acemo> opens nano on the file svn-commit.tmp.. any idea if this is normal or am i doing something wrong?
<coreymon77> Linracoon: plug the adapter in
<Linracoon> coreymon77: and?
<coreymon77> Linracoon: and then type lspci
<Linracoon> just did
<coreymon77> Linracoon: what does it say next to ethernet adapter
<acemo> Tm_T: asking doesnt helps so it seems ^.^
<coreymon77> i mean
<coreymon77> controller
<Tm_T> acemo: humm, no idea
<Tm_T> acemo: maybe ask some svn channel?
<coreymon77> Linracoon: what does it say next to ethernet controller
<acemo> Tm_T: if there was a svn channel... :/
<Tm_T> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<coreymon77> Linracoon: hello?
<athena> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<titans> guys is it worth installing Jack Real time plugin?
<nhy> how can I fix undefined reference to `vtable for KWD::Decorator'
<acemo> Tm_T: doh a hidden channel, didnt knew that was possible :p
<coreymon77> Linracoon: try tryping lsusb
<Tm_T> heh
<ath> can someone tell me how to put a custom icon for the k-menu
<Linracoon> coreymon77: where do i paste it?
<coreymon77> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jhutchins> ath: Yes, stand by.
<ath> ok, thanks
<jhutchins> From the following howto, you should be able to figure out how to do it.  It is for a different distro, so some things might be named differently or in a slightly different place, but you should be able to figure it out.
<jhutchins> http://wiki.mandriva.com/en/Releases/Mandriva/2007.1/Notes#New_KDE_system_menu_button:_how_to_remove_it
<narcispy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ath> thanks jhutchins!
<Linracoon> coreymon77: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 083a:4505 Accton Technology Corp.
<psicobra> why is the package manager so slow even to the point where it goes dark cause kde thinks it has crashed?
<Linracoon> coreymon77: what packages i need to install to have it working?
<jhutchins> psicobra: You can use the command line version, it's faster.
<jhutchins> psicobra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<jhutchins> psicobra: It's doing a lot of work.
<psicobra> i know i can use the command line but it doesnt answer my question as to why it is so slow
<psicobra> but i have an amd x2 5200 2 gig of ram
<zou> hi all, got a problem
<zou> i can't log in to my user account
<narcispy> athena: didn't work http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27064/
<zou> do you have any ideas on why this is happening?
<draik> !classroom
<draik> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<zou> anybody?
<athena> narcispy, no idea then, there's no errors being printed so I can't come up with any more suggestions...
<ciga> hi
<narcispy> athena: um.. okay... maybe try a lower refresh rate range? within the allowed one
<athena> ye, maybe? I have no idea :-\
<narcispy> athena: it's alright, ive tried that before I've been reading forums the last week and a half trying to get it to work
<ciga> I use cervisia (cvs) + quanta to develop php code. I'd like to switch to svn, but I don't know if quanta will support that as it does for cvs. Is there also a svn tool for quanta?
<coreymon77> Linracoon: im sorry, i have to go
<abrahao> hi, how change ip and net manually?
<jhutchins> abrahao: man ifconfig
<neil_> Hey.. Can anyone help me set up streaming media, ie from the bbc news site/ Videos don't load, I've installed w32codecs, restricted-packages, and tried both gxine and mplayer browser plugins
<athena> neil_, from the bbc? and try using mplayer, tell us what errors it prints.
<enry> good night!
<abrahao> tks
<titans> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<neil_> athena: mplayer says connecting, then buffering 0%, then just stops...
<athena> hmm
<neil_> Seems like its just about to work.. then goes to 'stopped'.
<titans> hi, I never know what gava do I need for youtube and stuff, java-bin or java-jre ??
<athena> THERE IS NO JAVA ON YOUTUBE
<titans> I know that java-sdk is for development
<athena> thank you
<titans> athena: dude chill
<jhutchins> neil_: Give us an example link
<titans> just axing
<neil_> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/default.stm
<neil_> click anything on 'video and audio news'
<neil_>  Trainee guide dog passes test  ie that
<neil_> totem gives this : There is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie
<neil_> Totem could not play 'rtsp://wm-acl.bbc.co.uk/wms2/news/media_acl/mps/fix/regions/west_midlands/video/101000/bb/101895_16x9_bb.wmv'
<neil_> if that helps
<jhutchins> real or windows?  Ah, windows.
<neil_> yeah
<jhutchins> neil_: What's your connection?
<a-865> what deb needs to be added to a default install so nfs mounting works?
<neil_> jhutchins: 4mbit virgin media
<neil_> Oddly enough, just noticed that realmedia /does/ work, but wmp files dont.....
<neil_> I need wmp more though
<spider> olaaaa
<jhutchins> neil_: Try saving one, then playing it.
<neil_> jhutchins: no go
<jhutchins> ?
<neil_> didnt work :)
<jhutchins> !nfs | a-865
<neil_> gave me a .asx oddly enough this time, but it didnt play
<ubotu> a-865: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<neil_> I have to run for a bit, migth be back later :) ty for yer time guys
<jhutchins> neil_:  try mplayer rtsp://wm-acl.bbc.co.uk/wms2/news/media_acl/mps/fix/regions/west_midlands/video/101000/bb/101895_16x9_bb.wmv
<john_> just installed Kubuntu 7.04 - fonts looks like crap (no other way to say it) - how do i fix that?
<neil_> Failed to initiate "video/X-ASF-PF" RTP subsession: RTP payload format unknown or not supported
<jhutchins> neil_:  try mplayer -playlist "rtsp://wm-acl.bbc.co.uk/wms2/news/media_acl/mps/fix/regions/west_midlands/video/101000/bb/101895_16x9_bb.wmv"
<jhutchins> neil_: Or try it with just the quotes.
<basse> mplayer wanted "avisynth.dll" and didn't work
<neil_> STREAM_LIVE555, URL: rtsp://wm-acl.bbc.co.uk/wms2/news/media_acl/mps/fix/regions/west_midlands/video/101000/bb/101895_16x9_bb.wmv
<neil_> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<neil_> lol
<neil_> disasterous
<neil_> I've always had problems with streams on ubuntu, the only letdown
<basse> this is why i watch news from tv
<titans> neil_: BBC video streams don't work across linux
<titans> neil_: I saw one guy who managed to view them but taking awfully complicated steps
<a-865> jhutchins: thx
<titans> what's again that codec that I need to play WMA files
<titans> Amarok is failing
<DanaKil> w32codecs ?
<athena> ^^ - and a competent directshow loader
<titans> still not workig
<athena> then go complain to the amarok people in #amarok
* Indice is back.
<DanaKil> well, I don't think that's amarok's fault :)
<jhutchins> !mp3 | titans
<ubotu> titans: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<omega__> hy again to all
<omega__> i must say that i have 10 hours in front of my lcd loking, exploring,kubuntu
<omega__> is something that i can't describe
<Tm_T> just say good or bad
<nosrednaekim> good or bad?
<omega__> goooooooooooooooood
<Tm_T> glad you like it
<omega__> very gooood
<SJrX> Hmmmmm I'm running Kubuntu under VMWare and can't seem to set the screen size.
<titans> thanks god websites have followed Youtube model on vidoes. The old way of wma, real player and quicktime options was a real pain in the...
<titans> neck
<TeraDyne> Exploring your system from the terminal is always fun.
<nosrednaekim> omega__: learned alot?
<Tm_T> TeraDyne: hum, that's my regular day
<jhutchins> titans: While flash, which I think is still not available for 64 bit, is so much...better?
<athena> someone teach me how to use sed!
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> !sed
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nosrednaekim> athena: "man sed"
<basse> athena: man sed
<Tm_T> interesting
<basse> oh
<TeraDyne> athena, man sed
<SJrX> How can I change the maximum size that I can set in Kubuntu
<athena> nosrednaekim, basse, if I could understand the manpage, I wouldn't be asking...
<Sylar> hello
<athena> it's as though the manpage assumes you already know how to use it...
<Tm_T> SJrX: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nosrednaekim> athena: google?
<basse> athena: info sed
<basse> ;)
<athena> ....
<omega__> nosrednaekim, i am only at the begining
<jhutchins> athena: You might find the Orelly book helpful.
<omega__> i have alot to lern
<titans> jhutchins: at least you avoid the mad crazy mess of codecs, compatabilites, upgrades and non-working browsers plugins
<athena> I'm not paying money to understand a freaking command...
<omega__> including english
<omega__> "))
<omega__> "))
<jhutchins> titans: Yes, by simply not being able to play them at all.
<omega__> :))
<nosrednaekim> omega__: where are you from?
<omega__> romania
<jhutchins> athena: It's not exactly a command, it's a complex editor.
<athena> ...
<jhutchins> athena: http://pegasus.rutgers.edu/~elflord/unix/sed.html
<titans> jhutchins: that's actually not the point,
<jhutchins> athena: http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html
<nosrednaekim> omega__: hmmm...ok... english is a really nice skill to have
<titans> jhutchins: you can't turnn your back on technology
<athena> jhutchins, ok, thanks
<jhutchins> athena: http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html
<jhutchins> Oops.
<titans> jhutchins: otherwise just browse with lynx
<jhutchins> athena: http://www.ceri.memphis.edu/computer/docs/unix/sed.htm
<athena> and that first link was unreadable... translucent text? wtf?
<omega__> u think that my english is good enough,nosrednaekim?
<TeraDyne> lynx. The best browser out there
<Tm_T> omega__: yes fine enough (:
<TheGateKeeper> omega__: little bits & pieces I have found on the way: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/%28k%29ubuntunotes
<john_> in adept, when I select a particular package to install, the "Requested" column changes to "Break (install)".  Why?
<jhutchins> titans: The point is that flash is just another protocol/codec, not inherently better than others, and in fact quite inferior to open source formats bacuse it's propietary and closed.  Flash sucks.
<nosrednaekim> omega__: yeah, its pretty good. you pass for a american teenager (thats really a complement)
<omega__> thanks
<TheGateKeeper> nosrednaekim: omg
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: is that really a complement
<jhutchins> athena: It's readable here, but, yeah.  Grey on grey?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: :P
<omega__> i'm glad that someone is talking whit me
<athena> :-\
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: for a non-native english speaker, yes!
<jhutchins> athena: Mother load of tutorial links: http://sed.sourceforge.net/grabbag/tutorials/
<omega__> nosrednaekim?
<omega__> can u helpme again
<athena> jhutchins, thank you so much, I've been studying scripts to try and get a clue... only it made my eyes bleed
<Tm_T> omega__: just ask your question
<omega__> i have a rar file
<athena> ok...
<jhutchins> athena: Once you learn to hold your toungue just right it's easy - untill you don't use it for a few months and forget everything.
<omega__> and i can unpack it
<Consty> When you install debs on Ubuntu it automatically downloads the necessary packages to get the application working.  With Kubuntu it doesn't seem to do that and just tells you that all these extra packages need to be installed.
<Consty> Is there a way to make it automatically get them like ubuntu?
<athena> jhutchins, is there an awk guide too? awk is even more confusing
<Tm_T> Consty: what app you're using?
<DanaKil> omega__> have you installed unrar ?
<jhutchins> Consty: What command are you using?
<Tm_T> Consty: btw Ubuntu is basically as same as Kubuntu
<omega__> no
<jhutchins> athena: Some of those will include awk...
<Consty> Tm_T: I right click the .deb file and select install, and I've tried using dpkg -i as well.
<john_> in adept, when I select a particular package to install, the "Requested" column changes to "Break (install)".  Why?
<DanaKil> just do a "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<athena> jhutchins, ok
<Consty> Tm_T: In Ubuntu it was a specific application that handled .debs
<omega__> ok cool
<omega__> thanks
<Tm_T> Consty: well, hum, interesting...
<jhutchins> athena: There is http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Awk.html
<Consty> Tm_T: It would tell you "hey we can install this but we've got to get 10 other packages as well.  Agree?"
<titans> I am borde, I finished an installation, don't know what else to install
<Tm_T> Consty: gdebi that is?
<Consty> Yes
<Tm_T> Consty: well, install it and use it then (:
<Consty> Ok i'll try it
<Consty> Why wouldn't it come with it though.. weird.
<Tm_T> Consty: no idea, I don't do stuff the way "normal user" do anyway
<Consty> Tm_T: How would you handle it then?
<Tm_T> Consty: I, err, depends ;)
<jhutchins> Consty: I'd probably try using the command line stuff.
<Consty> Tm_T: I'm also having a problem with KDE where I'll run an application.. it'll take 10 seconds to load and then never even show up.  I run it again and then it shows up.
<Tm_T> Consty: Firefox ? or others?
<Consty> Tm_T: adept specifically
<Consty> Tm_T: The first time I run it, it doesn't ask me for a password.. second time I run it it does.
<Consty> Tm_T: Very weird
<Tm_T> ok, I don't use it so don't know, try run it from Konsole?
<Tm_T> (with kdesu)
<Consty> oh wow to install gdebi it installs the entire freaking ubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> err?
<Tm_T> really?
<Consty> yep
<Tm_T> humm, that doesn't sound right
<omega__> why i get the message again
<Tm_T> Consty: nope, shouldn't
<omega__> smb and nfs server are not installed on this machine?
<omega__> i just did
<omega__> installed
<omega__> them
<DanaKil> hum, If someone has a few minutes to check the english translation of a small help file (a few lines) before I release my application on kde-apps, I will be very happy... :)
<DanaKil>   http://danakil.free.fr/linux/kdelaystart/
<nosrednaekim> sure
<nosrednaekim> just for grammer and such?
<DanaKil> it's just a very small apps but my english is... well :)
<Sanne> Consty: don't you have a right click entry for deb packages in konqueror?
<DanaKil> well, read the text file on my site and if you can, correct all this mess ^^
<Tm_T> omega__: don't lean to enter key ;)
<DanaKil> don't try to stick to my text if it's bad, do a "natural english"
<Consty> Sanne: yes I can select install package, but all this does is install via the console using dpkg which doesn't install the other packages necessary.
<omega__> ok
<omega__> i am sure
<nosrednaekim> DanaKil: should I pastebin it?
<Sanne> Consty: ah, ok, I see.
<Consty> Sanne: So it's rather worthless.
<DanaKil> yes :)
<DanaKil> or you can email me
<omega__> i mean smb i have installed
<john_> in adept, when I select a particular package to install, the "Requested" column changes to "Break (install)".  Why?
<omega__> but nfs?
<nosrednaekim> DanaKil: putting it in pastebin
<DanaKil> oki :)
<DanaKil> thanks a lot
<SJrX> Hmmm when I hit console login from the login screen it doesn't actually do anything but display the Kubuntu screen then after 30 seconds X starts up again
<omega__> no
<Tm_T> john_: humm, mind to try to install that particular package with apt-get ?
<athena> how do I sign a debian package?
<DanaKil> you can also take a look at the screenshot in the same dir, if some strings are "strange", tell me please
<Tm_T> athena: what you mean?
<john_> tm_t but what does it mean?
<athena> ...I'm trying to setup my own repository, only apt-get always complains about gpg signing
<john_> tm_t: but what does "Break (install)" mean?
<gnomefreak> athena: debsign or when you run dpkg-buildpackage add -kKEYID
<athena> gnomefreak, ok
<gnomefreak> KEYID being your key id
<Tm_T> john_: well, break means, it cant be installed and/or removed
<gnomefreak> athena: best to ask those question in #ubuntu-motu
<Tm_T> or something
<nosrednaekim> DanaKil: the text isn't too bad. good job
<DanaKil> lol, thanks but i think it's not very natural ^^
<DanaKil> I'll do a french translation based on your english strings
<darkrift> i got 100% cpu usage but i cant see any process in the process table that is using that much
<darkrift> how do i find out whats causing that
<DanaKil> maybe you can try a "top" command in konsole ?
<Tm_T> darkrift: "top" might tell
<darkrift> odd
<darkrift> thats showing the same thing as process table
<darkrift> nothing that would add up to 100
<darkrift> but a superkaramba plugin shows its been steady 100% for a while now
<darkrift> shows my cpu temp way up there too
<DanaKil> I don't know darkrift
<darkrift> maybe ill restart x
<DanaKil> yes, maybe ^^
<nosrednaekim> DanaKil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27069/
<DanaKil> thank you a lot nosrednaekim :-)
<nosrednaekim> one spot in there I wan't sure what you were saying... line 5
<nosrednaekim> tell me if I "transpated" wrong
<nosrednaekim> *translated
<DanaKil> no, it's not what I wanted to say
<DanaKil> it's just that konv and kopete are set to automatically connect, but sometimes, I boot my computer and I don't want to launch this apps
<nosrednaekim> DanaKil: sorry... what did you you want?
<nosrednaekim> OH! ok.. i'll change it.
<DanaKil> so, kopete and konv are just not loaded
<abrahao> I changed the network file, and sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop and start and the network configre is the same
<DanaKil> It's great that kopete and konv can autoconnect but I you have them in autostart, you could do nothing to prevent that and it's sometimes not good
<Tm_T> abrahao: you have knetworkmanager running?
<Tm_T> DanaKil: well, don't have them in autoconnect or autorun
<abrahao>  knetworkmanager ? I just need to make the changes in the networks be applied, all in the console
<DanaKil> but I usually like to have them in autoconnect :)
<Tm_T> abrahao: hum, no KDE running at all?
<abrahao> nope
<Tm_T> DanaKil: well, then keep them that way, you choose
<nosrednaekim> DanaKil: this more like it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27071/
<DanaKil> yes, perfect :)
<DanaKil> nosrednaekim> you will have your nick on kde-apps, after that, you will surely be famous (money, women and glory forever)
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<nosrednaekim> DanaKil: great idea BTW
<nosrednaekim> I'll DL when it gets up there
<DanaKil> well, I don't know if it's usefull for others but I "scratch my itch" ;)
<SJrX> If my mouse wheel doesn't work how can I fix it?
<SJrX> Ladies, Gentlemen?
<BluesKaj> SJrX, sys/settings keyboard&mouse
<SJrX> I don't see anything in there
<Dusk_> how can i know if kubuntu recognized my display card or not?
<Tm_T> Dusk_: kinfocenter might give first hints
<acemo> is there a plugin for KDeveloper, like the Word Completion Plugin, but instead of working with the words in the current document, works with for example all the known java methods?
<Dusk_> Tm_T: which part is about me?
<Dusk_> Tm_T: Opengl or X Server?
<aabrahao> Hi, I changed interfaces and stop the networks, but the new configuration does not start
<Tm_T> Dusk_: well, which ever pleases your need
<abrahao> Hi, I changed interfaces and stop the networks, but the new configuration does not start
<Tm_T> abrahao: what you mean by "not start" ?
<Tm_T> abrahao: and no you don't need to repeat
<abrahao> net configuration is the  one before the changes
<Tm_T> abrahao: you sure you save it?
<abrahao> yes
<Tm_T> humm, interesting
<omega__> so
<Dusk_> i couldn't install my ati radeon9600xt driver
<waylandbill> abrahao: what did you use to change the configuration?
<omega__> what is nfs?
<Tm_T> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<aabrahao> I changed interfaces file
<Dusk_> how can i know if i have the kernel-source package or not?
<Tm_T> Dusk_: what you're doing?
<Dusk_> for ati driver installation
<Tm_T> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<titans> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<titans> hi what do I need in order toplay apple trailers?
<Tm_T> titans: look those links
<abrahao> I Just need to load ther interfaces values, any one?
<stormbringer> blq
<Tm_T> hi stormbringer
<stormbringer> hi
<stormbringer> anybody from Bulgaria here ?
<TheGateKeeper> how to get police help :/ http://humor.beecy.net/misc/jobad/robber-shot.jpg
<Tm_T> stormbringer: doing poll?
<Tm_T> !offtopic | TheGateKeeper
<ubotu> TheGateKeeper: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stormbringer> uff
<narcispy> !paste
<stormbringer> good night :)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<TheGateKeeper> Tm_T: yeah yeah but it lightens up the evening
<Tm_T> TheGateKeeper: still you're free to use #kubuntu-offtopic for that stuff ;)
#kubuntu 2008-06-16
<nuxil> you should be able to do that
<feistel> hi
<nuxil> @ _CrashMaster_
<nuxil> hi
<feistel> I need advice for install new Kubuntu 8.04
<feistel> I have problem with HARDISK DETECTION
<nosrednaekim> its not seeing your hard drive?
<_CrashMaster_> nuxil: Every machine on the network (except the Kubuntu box) can see and access the share
<feistel> I have 2 disk: 1 SATA disk and 1 PATA (IDE) disk
<nuxil> _CrashMaster_, look up smbfs
<feistel> I wish to install in my PATA (IDE) disk
<feistel> but the kubuntu installer only see a SATA DISK
<nosrednaekim> feistel: did you go into manual partitioning?
<_CrashMaster_> !smbfs
<ubottu> Factoid smbfs not found
<nosrednaekim> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<feistel> and I have a PATA DISKworking with a previous KUBUNTU edition
<feistel> nosrednaekim: when I go to MANUAL
<feistel> I see no partitions
<nosrednaekim> no discs either?
<feistel> nosrednaekim : only the SATA disk partitions is showed
<nosrednaekim> note that PATA discs might be refered to as sd* these days
<nuxil> _CrashMaster something like this, sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=mywinname, password=mywinpass  IP/share_name   /mymount_folder
<feistel> nosrednaekim : yes, but then I disconnect the SATA disk , leaving connected the PATA disk
<_Angelus_> guys how do i configure the default display manager?
<feistel> nosrednaekim: then run the installer and no partitions is showed
<_Angelus_> i installed kde4 and i chose kdm-kde4 as default , now i want to make kdm the default
<nosrednaekim> feistel: might be something screwey in the BIOS
<nosrednaekim> _Angelus_: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<nosrednaekim> BBL guys
<Daisuke_Ido> _Angelus_: sudo dpkg nosrednaekim beat me to it
<nuxil> _CrashMaster_, in konqueror. try type this. smb://ip-of-vista   if your konqueror got smb support
<feistel> nosrednaekim : hi have in my PATA disk a working KUBUNTU 6
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: apt: nosrednaekim, option not found :P
<feistel> nosrednaekim: KUBUNTU 6 see SATA and PATA disk
<oscar> HELLO
<feistel> nosrednaekim: KUBUNTU 8 only see SATA Disk
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> feistel: no need for CAPS, they aren't NECESSARY
<Daisuke_Ido> and all disks are seen as sd* now
<Daisuke_Ido> the disks are still there and still recognized, just not called hd* anymore
<oscar> one little quastion, does anyone have a laptop with a ati mobility radeon 7500 and could run Desktop Effects ?
<oscar> olaa
<oscar> hola?
<oscar> alguien me puede ayudaar? // can someone help mee?
<_CrashMaster_> ok, thats wierd. None of my SMB enabled browsers would can see the Vista box unless I ping it first
<_CrashMaster_> !sp | oscar
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<_CrashMaster_> !es | oscar
<ubottu> oscar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_CrashMaster_> there we go
<oscar> !sp
<nuxil> _CrashMaster_, Yeah that shounds weird
<F-u-z-z-Y> Hi there, I am having trouble running evolution mail when connected to a wireless network. When i say trouble i mean it is very very slow to load making it impossible to do anything. When i disable the wireless network connectiong using the switch on the front of the laptop, it runs fine. Can someone please help me fix this? how do i update the wireless drivers? etc? P.S. i have tried reinstalling evolution mail. thanks
<nuxil> i wounder why konqueror wount connect to any network.. localhost or remotehosts
<nuxil> F-u-z-z-Y, what Bit Rate is your wifi card set to ?
<nuxil> iwconfig
<F-u-z-z-Y> 54Mb/s
<nuxil> that should be fine.. also check noise
<feistel> Daisuke_Ido
<F-u-z-z-Y> nuxil: 79dBm
<nonewmsgs> if i want to run a command upon bootup, i have to modify a text file in /etc/init.d but which one??
<nuxil> F-u-z-z-Y, -79 or 79
<F-u-z-z-Y> nuxil: sorry, -79dBm
<nuxil> ok that looks fine too,,
<nuxil> what card is it?
<jdnewmil> I have been having difficulty upgrading from gutsy to hardy... help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/20456/
<nuxil> F-u-z-z-Y its usaly listed ub nickname in iwconfig
<nuxil> *ub/in
<nonewmsgs> *OR* is there a way in fstab to mount an image with a -o loop parameter?
<F-u-z-z-Y> nuxil: te nickname is blank, if i remember correctly in windows it said it was a broadcom A/B/G. something like that
<F-u-z-z-Y> nuxil: i can find out if you give me a sec
<nuxil> ah.. lsmod and see if it uses b43 or b43xx or bcm43xx module
<nuxil> you might be missing firmwares to your card.
<F-u-z-z-Y> nuxil: what am i looking for in this list? I have B44, size, 28432, Used by 0
<nuxil> ok.. you should get the firmwares
<F-u-z-z-Y> ok  how?  where?
<nuxil> hp ?
<F-u-z-z-Y> it's an acer laptop, acer apire 5633
<nuxil> there is a tool for this.. 1 sec and i 'll see whats it was called
<nuxil> no sorry.. it was only for 43.. b43-fwcutter is it called.
<nuxil> dont know if there a tool like that for the 44 chipset
<F-u-z-z-Y> right ok, so what can i try now?
<nuxil> http://matrix007.6te.net/bcm4400-2.0.2.tar.gz
<mr---t-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/154959 you might want to look at this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154959 in linux-source-2.6.22 "ipw3945 wireless not working on kernel 2.6.22.14-generic after upgrading from feisty (dup-of: 183968)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183968 in udev "mac80211 "master" interface matches existant persistent network rules" [Critical,Fix released]
<nuxil> F-u-z-z-Y, compile it and replace it with your current b44 module
<F-u-z-z-Y> nuxil: How do i compile it? I'm reading the readme.txt and it says rpm -ivh bcm4400-<version>.src.rpm  But what version am i using?
<mr---t-> nuxil:  take a look at the link above and see if it applies please
<nuxil> F-u-z-z-Y, loot at Building Driver From TAR File
<nuxil> *llot/look
<liza> hi anybody can help me how to download through my SD? im using amarok
<nuxil> mr---t-, i check it out
<mr---t-> ok thanks
<F-u-z-z-Y> nuxil: what should i replace <version> with??
<nuxil> F-u-z-z-Y, o.0
<nuxil> -2.0.2
<nuxil> tar xvzf bcm4400-2.0.2.tar.gz
<F-u-z-z-Y> ok, thanks, brb i'll do it
<doorknob60> does anyone here think KDE 4.1 beta is stable enough to use yet? last time i used kde 4 in feburary it sucked but i wanna try again
<nuxil> imo you should wait
<nosrednaekim> doorknob60: wait about a month
<doorknob60> okay
<doorknob60> im perfectly happy with 3.5.9 so i can wai
<doorknob60> wait
<F-u-z-z-Y> nuxil: I'm getting the following error when i run insmod bcm4400.o in step 3
<F-u-z-z-Y> insmod: can't read 'bcm4400.o': No such file or directory
<nuxil> F-u-z-z-Y, did you compile the module without errors ?
<nuxil> F-u-z-z-Y, running make produced no error ?
<nuxil> check if you are in the correct dir.
<F-u-z-z-Y> nuxil: yes, it produced errors
<nuxil> bummer
<F-u-z-z-Y> nuxil: so what now?
<nuxil> theres another driver
<nuxil> F-u-z-z-Y, http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/4401.php
<_CrashMaster_> I assume that Linux doesn't like it when my Windows shares have spaces in the name?
<nosrednaekim> _CrashMaster_: that certainly doesn't make it any easier
<F-u-z-z-Y> nuxil: so what now?
<F-u-z-z-Y> oops
<F-u-z-z-Y> nuxil: i persum im click Linux (i386) ?
<F-u-z-z-Y> *clicking
<nuxil> yea
<_CrashMaster_> Well, I'll be damned if Im going to run around chaging all my shares. I guess this machine just won't get to access them.
<nosrednaekim> _CrashMaster_: try enclosing the name of th share in quotes in your commands/files .... that might fix the space problem
<nuxil> _CrashMaster_, are the shares user and password protected ?
<_CrashMaster_> nosrednaekim: I shall try that.
<_CrashMaster_> nuxil: They aren't SUPPOSED to be, but Kubuntu is constantly bugging me for credentials.
<nuxil> weird
<Dr_Willis> _CrashMaster_,  i use the smbfuse tool to get to my windows shares. it seems to not mind the spaces. :) but Yes.. i DO NOT use spaces in the hare names on any of my machines.
<F-u-z-z-Y> nuxil: follow Building driver from TAR file, yes?
<nuxil> ys
<nuxil> might need to use \ in spaces ,, not sure about that thou
<Dr_Willis> i never did figure out how to mount a share with spaces in the name, from fstab
<nuxil> if quotes dont work try something like 192.162.0.1:/this\ is\ my\ share
<F-u-z-z-Y> nuxil: see PM
<tashiro> can some 1 tell me how to do a dhcp query via command line?
<doorknob60> sudo dhclient
<tashiro> thanks a lot, appreciated
<nosrednaekim> sudo dhclient devicename
<doorknob60> im very familiar with tha command *shudders*
<diceman> hello all
<diceman> f
<doorknob60> it got quiet...
<nuxil> it sure has
<nosrednaekim> its late night in europe and most of the English-speaking world
<doorknob60> only 5:34 here in oregon
<doorknob60> pm
<nosrednaekim> and dinner time in the US :)
<nuxil> its 2:30 am here
<mr---t-> only  830 here
<doorknob60> good point, im starting to get hungry
<nuxil> food.. mmmm
<bobleny> Hi, i'm tring to install KDE 4.0.5, useing this guide... http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Building_KDE_for_development_or_stable_use , and the "cs" command doesn't work. I don't know if this is even needed....
<azzco> "No module named xml.sax.drivers2" How would I go about getting this module?
<azzco> bobleny: #kubuntu-kde4 pherhaps?
<doorknob60> bobleny: sudp aptitude install kubuntu-kde4-desktop?
<nuxil> azzco, google that module and see what comes up
<doorknob60> oh u beat me
<doorknob60> wait nvm
<doorknob60> :O i just realized everything i say on here is on irclogs.ubuntu.com lol
<doorknob60> thats sweet :D
<nuxil> heh. dont say anything dumb :P
<doorknob60> :P
<azzco> nuxil: Got a ton more hits removing module not found and ubuntu from search terms but.. it's hard to sort out anything now =/
<nuxil> your talking about the python module right ?
<azzco> nuxil: drv_pyexpat yes but the makefile only gives xml.sax.drivers2 as feedback :s
<nosrednaekim> sax? isn't that the suse X config app?
<azzco> SaX maybe?
<Ambient> btw, is there anyone really maintaining d3lphin?
<Ambient> seems like it has been dead for a year now
<Ambient> *half a year*
<Jucato> Ambient: no one
<Ambient> thanks
<Ambient> just that it's default file manager for kubuntu and i've already found out 3 different bugs in a day =)
<Ambient> meh, maybe i'll patch them myself if i find the time
<azzco> nuxil: Was there anything special about the python module? All I can think of is installing python-xml...
<nuxil> same here
<nuxil> dont you got it =
<nuxil> ?
<azzco> Yupp...
<azzco> I see a pyexpat.so installed from that package so it should be right
<azzco> Must be a path thing then
<nuxil> check your pythonpath
<nuxil> but.. it still sounds strange
<azzco> How do I check python path?
<azzco> echo $PYTHONPATH?
<Dr_Willis> if thats how its set... :) that should show it..
<nuxil> its empty
<azzco> Same here
<azzco> No wonder then..
<nuxil> you can set it with export
<nuxil> export PYTHONPATH=/bla bla bla
<azzco> Ahh something I've done before :)
<azzco> Thanks guys that worked like a charm (need to fix amanith but that's another probelm ;))
<nuxil> i need to seep. its 3 am
<nuxil> good bye
<BB_Laptop> howdy
<nonewmsgs> i have a cd with one long track instead of multiple tracks.  what is the best way to split it (obviously no compression until the end)
<BB_Laptop> i am a Noob to linux i install your distro with the KDE desktop i am not able to find where i plug in the wep for my wireless network the drivers are installed and in use
<F-u-z-z-Y> i'm looking for some help following some steps for installing a Intel wireless driver
<nosrednaekim> BB_Laptop: try connecting to the wireless network and it should prompt you for the key
<asobi> how do i recover my ipod playlist in amarok?
<feistel> hi
<feistel> I need help with "hardy"
<feistel> the installer dont detect my pata disk
<azzco> http://pastebin.com/d78efbdbf What happens after line 27?
<feistel> but, that harddisk work fine with dapper
<Daisuke_Laptop> azzco: you know line 27 actually extends to line 34, i assume
<Daisuke_Laptop> the \ at the end of the line escapes the newline character, meaning everthing up through "dist" is part of that same command
<azzco> Daisuke_Laptop: I kind of assumed that. but does it mean that those files are copied to dist?
<Daisuke_Laptop> right
<azzco> But what is dist? o.O
<Daisuke_Laptop> cd src; $(PYTHON) setup.py install_data --install-dir ../dist ; cd ..
<Daisuke_Laptop> that creates dist as a directory as part of the python setup script
 * azzco didn't understand
<Daisuke_Laptop> that was one of the lines in the script
<Daisuke_Laptop> creates dist, then later copies files into it
<azzco> Ahh there
<Daisuke_Laptop> go up one directory, then dist should be there
<Daisuke_Laptop> there :D
<azzco> There it is :)
<azzco> But why would I need root for making files in there? o.O It's in home
<nohelphere> is there a soudn troubleshooting guide?
<nohelphere> sound*
<nohelphere> SINC EMY SOUND STOPPED WORKING...AGAIN
<nohelphere> and my keyboard need sfixed
<WaaQ> hi
<nohelphere> same with ym router
<nohelphere> but
<nohelphere> mostly
<nohelphere> where is the sound troubleshooting guide?
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<WaaQ> all my "non system disks" refuse to mount with the error: mount: /dev/sda11 already mounted or /opt/disks/media/3 busy
<WaaQ> anyone know why ?
<nohelphere> it happene dbefore
<anaccarato> hello
<tekteen> hi
<anaccarato> I'm newbie of linux
<lakis1982> hi ... i have kubuntu kde 3.5.9 and i cannot add any desktops .. why ?
<anaccarato> and I'm trying to connect to web with conqueror but it's impossible
<anaccarato> why?
<anaccarato> someone can help me?
<lakis1982> hello ?
<azzco> lakis1982: what do you mean by adding desktops?
<azzco> anaccarato: konqueror you mean ;) and no it's not impossible, are you using a wired or a wireless connection?
<anaccarato> I have a connect card umts
<anaccarato> in this moment i can speak with you but I can't visit web pages with konqueror
<azzco> anaccarato: same computer? o.O
<anaccarato> yes
<azzco> anaccarato: Press alt+f2 type "konsole"
<azzco> Just thought you might want firefox..
<anaccarato> this is the message that I see on my monitor "An error occurred while loading http://www........."
<lakis1982> i mean that i go in the configure desktops and there it says you can add many desktops .  understand ?
<azzco> lakis1982: virtual desktops I take it ;)
<lakis1982> so i give to have four desktops but it doesnt add any
<azzco> lakis1982: did you increase number of desktops?
<lakis1982> yes
<anaccarato> "Could not connect to host http://www...."
<azzco> lakis I think you might want to add a applet on your kicker (the bar that is on the lower corner of your screen I guess)
<anaccarato> Is a DNS problem?
<azzco> lakis1982: you can switch desktops with Ctrl+F1 through F4
<lakis1982> i have the applet in my kicker
<azzco> lakis1982: ctrl+d2 doesn't work? (default bind)
<azzco> anaccarato: Maybe try with another browser?
<lakis1982> when i press ctrl f2 it changes desktop
<anaccarato> ok how can I download another browser without a browser?
<anaccarato> sudo apt-get ....
<anaccarato> what?
<azzco> anaccarato: kmenu add/remove programs search for firefox
<anaccarato> thanks
<azzco> Or you could do it from a kosnole like you just described
<azzco> sudo apt-get install firefox
<lakis1982> whats the command that restarts the kde ?
<anaccarato> thank you very much
<anaccarato> azzco
<azzco> no problem anaccarato ;)
<azzco> lakis1982: you can restart your whole xserver with ctrl+alt+backspace. well it kills the xserver and another pops up automagicly
<azzco> lakis1982: else I think it's kdm --stop or something
<lakis1982> listen i found something
<lakis1982> when i select the option no effects in the desktops effects then i can add desktops normally ... but when i select the option custom effects then no desktops can added
<lakis1982> so whats going on ?
<azzco> lakis1982: compiz and kdm handles virtual desktops differently
<azzco> The normal virtual desktop 2 is not the same one as desktop 2 with compiz on (unless I'm utterly wrong)
<lakis1982> so is there a way to increase desktops through the compiz settings manager ?
<doorknob60> im mad, i just found out my new mohterboard doesnt support any 8 series nvidia cards for some reason
<doorknob60> good thing i found that out before i bought one...
<Dr_Willis> thats a weird limitation..
<doorknob60> yeah, probably due to the built in ati card
<doorknob60> i found it out from three people on newegg reviews
<Dr_Willis> Heh. with a built in ati card.. i would of avoided the MB to begin with
<Dr_Willis> :)
<doorknob60> :P well i was planning on buying an nvidia to go in the pci-e so i didnt think itd be a problem
<doorknob60> and its a decent card consideringthat its integrated
<diceman> i want to some  help about update
<diceman> someone can help me ?
<doorknob60> ok
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> has anyone in here had success with wine/ventrilo in kubuntu 8.04?
<doorknob60> i got it working in ubuntu gusty a while back, it was buggy though
<diceman> doorknob60: about security updates
<doorknob60> okay, what do you need help with?
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> damn, I am killin myself trying to get it running. I have vent working and my mic working but noone can hear me :/
<BB_Laptop> is there a place to upgrade Kubuntu like dirty word (windows update)
<Dragnslcr> BB_Laptop- Adept can handle all package and version upgrades
<doorknob60> adept updater?
<diceman> yes
<iCEifer> anyone know where I can get a list of all the packages that are on the 8.04 desktop CD?
<diceman> secrutiy
<diceman> security
<diceman> USN something
<iCEifer> BB_Laptop, use the adept package manger and fetch all updates
<doorknob60> diceman: i dont really get what your asking
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> diceman: you can find updates in adept package manager, click fetch updates and if there any updates for you adept updater will appear in your tasdk bar
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> usually you dont even have to force it, it will tell you some are available
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> I wish my problem was as easily solved ;*(
<diceman> kubuntu hardy heron this USN-612-10
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> wine seems to be full of liars and braggarts :P
<iCEifer> anyone? is there a package listing for the CD?
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> the forums about wine anyway
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> iCEifer: look in adept package manager
<diceman> there is a first vulnerability in kubuntu hardy heron
<diceman> what can i solve it
<lakis1982> hii .  i try to save in menu editor a change i make just to move system settings to a different submenu and it gives me an error ....Menu changes could not be saved because of the following problemCould not write to /home/lakis1982/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu:
<lakis1982> can someone help ?
<diceman> lakis1982: everybody sleep now come back late
<diceman> good night
<azzco> Got a new error
<azzco> Any ideas "Unable to find an implementation for the 'linux2' ('posix') platform"?
<rav> hello. I just installed firefox 3, and when I click the icon nothing happens, though I can see the process on the process table. Is it a bug?
<rav> Actually, the window just popped up. 3 minutes after I started the program
<lordcarlos> hi all
<lordcarlos> hi
<lordcarlos> hi
<tea-too> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<LinuxWorld> anyone?
<LinuxWorld> anyone has a clue how to restore the update icon in the taskbar...somehow it doesnt show up anymore
<tea-too> im someome
<Jucato> LinuxWorld: press Ctrl+Esc and see if adept_notifier is running. the update icon is not supposed to show up unless there are updates available
<LinuxWorld> no its not running..and the icon always showed up if no updates are avail. , then in anoter colour
<LinuxWorld> when there are iupdates it turns green..but now it disappeared
<joereth> hello all
<mike-kubuntu> ok i have a extremely annoying problem with dolphin
<mike-kubuntu> it gives me an error every second when i go to a foldier that has a webpage in it saying
<LinuxWorld> mike maybe the same as me..when u select a file or try  to open it an error message popos up
<LinuxWorld> right? :)
<LinuxWorld> was very strange here...even after a fresh install.
<mike-kubuntu> The desktop entry file
<mike-kubuntu> /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<mike-kubuntu> has an invalid menu entry
<mike-kubuntu> addAsPodcast.
<mike-kubuntu> shoot, sorry, i know about !paste
<LinuxWorld> mike: i had the same. i deinstalled dolphin and use konqueror as file browser. now its ok. seems like a bug in dolphin.
<mike-kubuntu> forgot about it with that post
<mike-kubuntu> wierd, i wonder if i just delete that menu entry
<mike-kubuntu> linuxWorld: deleting that helped
<avishek> could anyone please advise on how to perform regular updates on a machine that is not connected to the internet?
<LinuxWorld> same here... i idnt want to spend time in investigating the issue. so i just deinstalled it
<LinuxWorld> konqueror works fine.
<LinuxWorld> if i just could restore the adept update icon in the taskbar...
<LinuxWorld> well who cares..its not a critical problem...
<Jucato> LinuxWorld: run "adept_notifier"
<LinuxWorld> i will try..
<LinuxWorld> command not found..
<LinuxWorld> ah
<LinuxWorld> sorry
<LinuxWorld> typed it wrongly
<LinuxWorld> haha its back
<LinuxWorld> crazy, thanks jucato
<Jucato> you're welcome
<avishek> !offline install
<ubottu> Factoid offline install not found
<avishek> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tea-too> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LinuxWorld> i would like to have the Mint Linux Menu for kubuntu..is there a way to get it?
<doorknob60> never used linux mint, whats the menu like?
<LinuxWorld> its gnome
<LinuxWorld> very nice design..based on ubuntu
<LinuxWorld> a menu like that would be very nice for KDE
<LinuxWorld> but obviously its not available...i dont know about kde 4..havent check it
<avishek> !package install
<ubottu> Factoid package install not found
<avishek> !package
<ubottu> Factoid package not found
<avishek> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<avishek> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<avishek> !gdebo
<ubottu> Factoid gdebo not found
<LinuxWorld> !crossover
<ubottu> Factoid crossover not found
<avishek> !gdebi
<lat> If I install libgnome2-perl is that going to mess up KDE4?
<avishek> !gdebi
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<lat> What is the best backup software for backing up to a hard drive?
<fignew> lat: there is no best
<fignew> lat: it depends on what you need
<lat> fignew, I need a mature, well-tested package that is most likely to be able to restore my data.
<fignew> lat: gui, simplicity, speed?
<lat> fignew, those attributes would all be nice, but the safety of my data is the first priority.
<lat> I'm not against using the command console.
<fignew> lat do you want an archive?
<fignew> so... you can go back to a certain backup?
<lat> fignew, yes. I need to be able to restore individual files, or (if needed) the whole hard drive. The backup must work even if some of the hardware changes.
<Daisuke_Laptop> lat: tar
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's your solution
<lat> Daisuke_Laptop, thanks. I'll check out tar.
<LinuxWorld> what about "Keep" for gods sake
<LinuxWorld> its a standard tool in every kde distro
<LinuxWorld> or almost everyone as i know
<Daisuke_Laptop> LinuxWorld: mature and well-tested, i think tar trumps keep in that instance
<Dragnslcr> Daisuke_Laptop- cp trumps tar
<dwidmann> with regards to the hardware changyness, it will adapt to that as well as a normal, non-backup installation, lat
<Daisuke_Laptop> Dragnslcr: definitely
<lat> dwidmann, by "it" do you mean tar?
<dwidmann> lat: sure
<dwidmann> at least it should ...
<dwidmann> I use a somewhat less robust backup solution .... dd.
<sancho21> Sorry, I was disconnected. I'm back again
<jaakkome> hum, I'd want to write a simple program for KDE. Where should I look first for tutorials / instructions?
<NickPresta> jaakkome, which language are you going to be using?
<dwidmann> jaakkome: techbase.kde.org
<jaakkome> I'm not sure yet, although I've only used C-variant things and scripting languages before
<jaakkome> oh and C-64 basic
<dwidmann> jaakkome: python, ruby, and c++ are probably the better choices floating around.
<NickPresta> Python and PyQT is fun.
<jaakkome> I've seen some python stuff and it looks... elegant / interesting
<lat> I've been using Norton Ghost, but my motherboard died, and had to be replaced with another brand. According to Norton tech support my backup is therefore useless.
<dwidmann> jaakkome: that's because it is
<dwidmann> jaakkome: you should have been around a couple hours ago in #kubuntu-devel
<dwidmann> I wonder if they have the log up yet
<NickPresta> dwidmann, tomorrow, hopefully
<jaakkome> what was going on there?
<dwidmann> NickPresta: they had 2 of them up last time I checked
<dwidmann> kubuntu tutorial day
<NickPresta> dwidmann, oh, excellent :)
<jaakkome> aa, goody
<dwidmann> and Riddell did PyKDE4
<dwidmann> **erm, scratch that, PyQT4
<dwidmann> Hmm, looks like I could just dig the log out and pastebin it or something I guess
<dwidmann> jaakkome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20528/
<dwidmann> I'm going to pastebin the others and link to them as well, from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<jaakkome> heh, that looked like fun
<dwidmann> I was entertained enough to stick around for several hours, so it must have been
<lincoln> what multimedia format does amrok can play?
<dwidmann> Well, all of the logs are up, if anyones interested
<NickPresta> lincoln, almost any audio format you can throw at it
<dwidmann> lincoln: probably anything xine can play
<dwidmann> so long as support is compiled in
<lincoln> i'm trying to play even mp3, amarok won't play it.
<dwidmann> namely because support for that isn't compiled in by default in kubuntu, install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<lincoln> from the cd?
<dwidmann> no, from the multiverse repository
<lincoln> where?
<dwidmann> or more specifically, you should only need libxine-ffmpeg
<dwidmann> lincoln: use adept
<lincoln> and select what?
<dwidmann> lincoln: start typing libxine... in the filter bar, when you see libxine-ffmpeg double click it
<lincoln> does it need a kubuntu cd?
<dwidmann> No.
<lincoln> it's already installed
<dwidmann> !packages | lincoln
<ubottu> lincoln: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<dwidmann> !repositories | lincoln
<ubottu> lincoln: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lincoln> k
<dwidmann> try installing liblame0
<lincoln> for what?
<dwidmann> Well, you said you wanted amarok to have mp3 support, and you say libxine-ffmpeg is already installed, so that's the next logical option, seeing as it's the only other xine related package referenced by kubuntu-restricted-extras
<lincoln> oh, sorry for that.
<dwidmann> don't lose sight of your goal :P
<lincoln> for other formats?
<dwidmann> lincoln: quick question, will it play ogg files?
<lincoln> yes, i think
<dwidmann> yes, or you think?
<lincoln> because ubuntu log in song in ogg
<dwidmann> that has nothing to do with amarok playing ogg files though ...
<dwidmann> you probably have various system sounds in /usr/share/sounds, try playing some in amarok
<lincoln> ok, thanks for the help. for another question, i'll be here to share.
<dwidmann> oh, and try moving the ~/.xine folder ... I've seen it cause some trouble before. (and don't forget, after each change you try, you'll need to restart amarok to get any effect out of it)
<lincoln> to where?
<dwidmann> anywhere but where it's at
<dwidmann> /dev/null is also acceptable :)
<lincoln> there's no /null in my dev folder.
<NickPresta> lincoln, /dev/null
<NickPresta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/null
<lincoln> let me check
<ivan_> hi, can someone please tell me how can i configure applications so they start when kubuntu starts? for instance start kopete when i start my kubuntu
<NickPresta> !autostart | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<lincoln> oh, there's. i don't see that before.
<lincoln> does anyone know the mac channel?
<ivan_> ok another question when i first installed kubuntu the first thing i did was enable the desktop effectes, but it sent me to the boot menu, i wrote my password and it seemed it started correctly but suddendly it sent me back to the boot menu, it did it all the time, i reinstalled kubuntu and i have fear that it does the same, what can i do??
<lincoln> sugeng01 why are you kepping left an join this channel?
<lincoln> *keeping
<ivan_> anyone??
<lincoln> ivan what's your problem?
<ivan_> when i enable desktop effects it thorughs me back to the boot menu all the time, what can i do so this can stop, i had to reinstall kubuntu (kde 4
<lincoln> what os that best for server beside ubuntu server 2008?
<lincoln> ivan, maybe your graphic card doesn't support dekstp effect.
<Jucato> ivan_: my only guess is that your computer, or rather your setup can't handle Desktop Effects. if this is on Kubuntu KDE 3, please ask in #compiz-fusion how to revert back to KWin as the window decoration
<lincoln> maybe that help you. because i'm using kde3
<ivan_> Jucato, ive had compiz in ubuntu 7.04 7.10 and 8.04 why cant i use it on ubuntu??
<lincoln> who know the mac channel?
<lincoln> Apple?
<Jucato> ivan_: dunno really. never used it
<Jucato> lincoln: try searching in Google
<lincoln> k
<calcmandan> anyone know the newsgroup reader that plugs into kontact?
<lincoln> what newsgroup?
<calcmandan> any newsgroup.  i want to connect to the newsgroup server my ISP provides.  i used to have a reader that plugged into kontact, but I've forgotten which package it was.
<lincoln> like rss?
<calcmandan> no like...  alt.smokers.cigars
<lincoln> let me open that.
<lincoln> that's a url address?
<calcmandan> no it's a newsgoup.
<calcmandan> I just want a newsgroup reader that plugs into kontact.  i had one before when i ran 6.06.
<calcmandan> klibido is an example, but it's a standalone app.
<lincoln> open Kontact, klik toolbar Feeds, select Add Feed
<calcmandan> Yeah I already have my rss feeds.
<cameron_> can anyone spare a couple minutes? i'm trying to install xen and adept is telling me that ubuntu-xen-desktop will break packages
<lincoln> really, calcmandan?
<NickPresta> cameron_, which packages?
<cameron_> ubuntu-xen-desktop
<cameron_> o, which will it break? it doesnt say
<NickPresta> cameron_, do you have aptitude installed? I don't remember if it comes default with Kubuntu. (you can just type 'aptitude -h' at the command line)
<calcmandan> lincoln: yes, I have a large list of rss feeds. but that's a different thing than a newsgroup server. i want to subscribe to a few newsgroups and post articles and get reacquainted with some old online friends.
<Jucato> calcmandan: knode?
<calcmandan> THAT"S IT
<calcmandan> thanks!
<cameron_> NickPresta, yes
<lincoln> maybe you should ask your isp.
<calcmandan> Jucato: thanks bro. that's it
<Jucato> ^_^
<NickPresta> cameron_, try installing the package via aptitude (instead of apt-get) and see which packages are conflicting
<ivan_> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<lincoln> other question from me, what effect after i updated my computer?
<joshual> hi folks, running kubuntu hardy, just noticed there is no theme manager in appearance setttings
<NickPresta> lincoln, I don't understand your question. What effects?
<joshual> cant seem to find it to install either
<Jucato> joshual: yeah. that has been removed from System Settings for a long time. if you absolutely need it, use "kcontrol"
<lincoln> like become slower.
<cameron_> NickPresta, it says it couldnt open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock. it also asks if i'm root
<joshual> ok thanks Jucato
<NickPresta> cameron_, you want to use 'sudo'. 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-xen-desktop'
 * Jucato would recommend using -R with aptitude, or using apt-get... but that's for advanced stuff...
<cameron_> NickPresta, same message. asks if another process is using it
<NickPresta> lincoln, doing simple system updates won't cause your computer to become slower, unless there is a problem with the packages you just updated
<ivan_> help me please i dont understand how to make an application autostart in kde 4
<NickPresta> cameron_, you can only have one process open that is using your package manager. close Adept/Synaptic/etc
<lincoln> if i using Adept Manger and select full system upgrades?
<cameron_> NickPresta, thanks!
<noaXess> i just updated xserver-xorg-core.. need i restart kdm?
<NickPresta> cameron_, aptitude should suggest a solution which would fix your breakage (if possible). You can choose to listen to the suggestion, or ignore it. If aptitude can't find a suitable solution, please pastebin the whole output (the package breakage, etc).
<mountain-linux> How can I get amarok to play mp3's
<lincoln> install libxine
<mountain-linux> i'm running 7.10
<NickPresta> mountain-linux,  libxine-ffmpeg
<lincoln> yes
<mountain-linux> the libxine-ffmpeg is not there?
<lincoln> use adept/synaptic/etc
<cameron_> NickPresta, yes, it resolved the problem. thanks a lot
<NickPresta> cameron_, :) out of curiosity, what was the problem?
<NickPresta> mountain-linux, libxine1-ffmpeg
<mountain-linux> how do i tell adept to look for libxine-ffmpeg
<NickPresta> mountain-linux, libxine1-ffmpeg
<cameron_> no idea to be honest, adept wasnt giving me a solution but aptitude did. it said that the package i wanted (ubuntu-xen-desktop) was broken, and to fix it it downloaded a bunch of related packages which turned out to be the ones i actually needed
<NickPresta> cameron_, ah okay.
<cameron_> time for a restart. thanks again
<noaXess> what about xserver-xog-core.. need i restart kdm or not?
<noaXess> or the whole machine?
<lincoln> another question, how i expand my kubuntu partition? the partition on extended and it's locked.
<NickPresta> Well, I'm heading to sleep. 2am. Goodnight all.
<frogonwheels> noaXess: you got your drive on lvm?
<lincoln> it's 1.15pm in Singapore. just my holiday house.
<lincoln> sugeng01 why are you keep log in and out?
<lincoln> guys answer my question please
<frogonwheels> argh  lincoln you got your drive on lvm?
<frogonwheels> sorry wrong person
<lincoln> no problem
<frogonwheels> I mean - the lvm question is for you
<frogonwheels> relates to expanding kubuntu partition and all
<lincoln> oh, no i'm using basic disk
<lincoln> ext3
<frogonwheels> lincoln: well the answer is basicly that you would really need to be on lvm
<frogonwheels> lincoln: you got another disk or something?
<frogonwheels> lincoln: what are you expanding onto?
<lincoln> the kubuntu partition
<frogonwheels> lincoln:  yeah - but where to? you got another drive?
<lincoln> no
<frogonwheels> I'm probably mis-understanding something here then.
<lincoln> what mis-understanding?
<frogonwheels> lincoln: what are you trying to do, exactly?
<lincoln> if using gparted on Gparted live cd?
<lincoln> is that help?
<frogonwheels> - and you want to increase the size of your kubuntu partition?
<lincoln> yes, of course
<frogonwheels> - and you've got stuff on it?
<lincoln> what stuff?
<frogonwheels> - as in you have things installed onto it currently.
<lincoln> yes
<frogonwheels> - and you have some spare space on the drive?
<lincoln> yes, almost 746 gb
<frogonwheels> lincoln: well you probably have a few options... 1 is to copy a tree like /usr off onto  a new partition.
<gurpreet> hi
<lincoln> and?
<frogonwheels> mount the new partition on /usr
<frogonwheels> It's hard to know without knowing how you've got things set up.
<lincoln> hhmmmmm, i can't be increased with gparted?
<lincoln> hmmmm, maybe i want to eat first. i'm starving now. see ya again in few minutes
<mountain-linux> I enabled all the reposatories and then it was there to install. libxine1-ffmpeg.
<mountain-linux> My mp3 is playing with Amarok now.
<yogi1> There's any of network tools that implemented with Kubuntu?
<yogi1> Hello guys.
<yogi1> Oh, may godness!!!
<tuxwulf> What's the question ...?
<mountain-linux> How can I get amarok to auto play a cd that has mp3's on it ?
<mountain-linux> I setup the auto run for normal cd's, that works
<mountain-linux> How can I get amarok to auto play a cd that has mp3's on it ?
<eagles0513875> what other programs besides a mule r there
<eagles0513875> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<eagles0513875> !gnutella
<ubottu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<eagles0513875> !edonkey
<ubottu> eDonkey clients: aMule (GTK, stand-alone), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey) - See also !P2P
<gps> how can i write a crontab entry with a command that requires sudo?
<gps> how can i write a crontab entry with a command that requires sudo?
<outin> salut à tous
<outin> hy
<Lam_> I need a program that will let me test serial communications within Kubuntu to an exteral device
<jussi01> !fr | outin
<ubottu> outin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jussi01> !info minicom | Lam_
<ubottu> lam_: minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3~rc1-2 (hardy), package size 168 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<Lam_> jussi01: Ah wonderful.  Thanks a lot!
<jussi01> Lam_: you are most welcome :)
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> i'm using hardy and i cant open any links with thunderbird
<The_ManU_212> :(
<The_ManU_212> firefox is installed
<sigma_> how do i sync my kontact mail between my desktop pc and laptop? so that both have the same mail in their folders?
<daniftodi> #ro
<daniftodi> #ro
<xenol> i have small problem, yesterday i downloaded truecrypt that i will try it this week, i turned off pc, but when i switched it on, grub is gone and truecrypt bootloader is there, i didnt do anything wiyh truecrypt yet, any ideas?
<daniftodi> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<machiel_> #linux
<machiel_> join #linux
<testcenter> hello all
<testcenter> hello?
<HollowPoint> hi
<testcenter> hi there Hollow!
<HollowPoint> hi
<testcenter> so this is like a chat where ppl can ask questions and stuff?
<HollowPoint> yup
<testcenter> wow, I am so amazed by what linux ppl  do, i just started using kubuntu two days ago
<HollowPoint> cool
<testcenter> this stuff is great
<daniftodi_> hello
<testcenter> hello there
<daniftodi_> i am a problem with my modem conexant
<daniftodi_> KPPP->query modem->... modem busy
<daniftodi_> wvdialconf - >
<daniftodi_> Scanning your serial ports for a modem.
<daniftodi_> Modem Port Scan<*1>: S0   S1   S2   S3
<daniftodi_> Sorry, no modem was detected!  Is it in use by another program?
<daniftodi_> Did you configure it properly with setserial?
<Alarm> goodmorning
<Alarm> i got a mount problem with my external usb hdd drive.
<Alarm> it is a 80gb ntfs partition , when turning it on (i use kde) , and try to enter it, i get an error message "could not enter folder /media/Movable"
<Alarm> the folder is being created automatically every time i turn the drive on
<Alarm> and erased every time i turn it off
<Alarm> the permitions i see for the moment are: dr-x------  1 root root   4096 2007-10-15 10:07 Movable-1
<Alarm> when i create a Movable folder by myself with permitions for my user. the system creates automatically a 2nd folder as you can see "Movable-1"
<machiel_> hi alarm, maybe in konsole you go to /media/Movable and then check if you see your usb-drive and then sudo chown user.user /media/Movable/your usbdrive
<machiel_> or  better user.root
<Alarm> i did that, i did create a folder with my users ownership , but the system created a second folder as u saw "Movable-1"
<Alarm> i can enter in the directory as a root, not as a user
<Alarm> in mtab when its turned on the line /dev/sda1 /media/Movable-1 ntfs rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,utf8 0 0 apears
<machiel_> I dont know alarm, in my experience it's mostly a mount-problem or a permission-problem.
<crimsaq> I'm trying to fully exit KDE and get to the command line to install my NVIDIA drivers, anyone tell me how?
<crimsaq> I need the X server closed.
<crimsaq> ctrl alt f1 doesnt close it
<GillesM> Hi I have installed 8.05 on my laptop ... I don't have sound nor wireless if I boot 2.6.24-18-server
<GillesM> If I boot on 2.6.24-18 I have sound or wireless but not NVIDIA
<GillesM> any idea ?
<jussi01> GillesM: sounds like you are missing the restricted modules for certain things on certain kernels
<GillesM> ok
<GillesM> I have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-18-generic
<lakis1982> hii ... i ahve a problem ... i cant add any virtual desktops through the compiz setttings manager... the option desktop number is highlighted with blue letters and i cant change the number .... whyy ???
<lakis1982> anyone here?
<nado> i hope so
<machiel_> i'm here
<lakis1982> hii ... i ahve a problem ... i cant add any virtual desktops through the compiz setttings manager... the option desktop number is highlighted with blue letters and i cant change the number .... whyy ???
<nado> I'm trying to use an external hdd, but when I plug it in, it's not listed under media...
<_Angelus_> hello
<_Angelus_> in which file in linux shoes why my computer froze andc
<_Angelus_> *froze and crashed
<Atlan> _Angelus_: try /var/log/syslog
<giovanni_h> hello
<giovanni_h> do you know why kmail does not assemble messages (in mailing lists) as threads?
<giovanni_h> I'm not able to follow the discussions
<josef_> guys i have a problem  with my knetworkmanager its dialup connections does not appears but in kppp i did already some setups
<lakis1982> do u know any good download manager for kubuntu to download rapidshare iles ??  like flashget
<_Angelus_> somebody helps me find out why my pc is crashing
<_Angelus_> some of the systemlogs are in .gz format
<engineer> lakis1982 kget?
<engineer> _Angelus_ use ksystemlog
<_Angelus_> that thing is only displaying todays file :/
<lakis1982> with kget can u download rapidshare files using passwords ?
<lakis1982> have u tried kget?
<ivan_> cià
<ivan_> a tutti
<doedtmann> Hello, i've got an issue with kpdf not loading pdf docs from web pages if the mime type is application/x-pdf instead of application/pdf
<doedtmann> it prints "kpdf: WARNING: Unknown mimetype 'application/x-pdf'." to the terminal and doesn't show the document
<arkygeek_> hi.  wow, kubrick is sloooow....  is this normal?
<arkygeek_> taking like 100% cpu
<Atlan> _Angelus_: you know how to look into files?
<Atlan> there are equivalent viewer for gzipped files: less/zless grep/zgrep
<EightiesK> i have wubi installed and i keep getting busy box when trying to boot can the installation be salvaged?
<EightiesK> ne1?
<eagles0513875> anyone alive in here
<eagles0513875> im looking for the pg that has what one need to have installed on their system to bug fix
<monzie> HI all
<monzie> I am downloading kubuntu-kde4 package
<eagles0513875> hey
<eagles0513875> monzie: kool
<monzie> Will that setup my KDE4 dev environment for me as well?
<monzie> eagles0513875: thanks
<eagles0513875> monzie: i dont think so
<monzie> or, what is the package that I need to install so that I get the kde4 sdk, so that I can compile my KDE4 applications ?
<eagles0513875> do apt-cache search kde4-dev and see what comes up
<eagles0513875> monzie: you might also be better helped in #kubuntu-kde4
<RurouniJones> is there a way to force a screen redraw in kubuntu?
<monzie> eagles0513875: it was kde4-devel , python-kde4-dev :)
<giuseppe> salve
<giuseppe> qualcuno parla italiano?????
<engineer> no
<engineer> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<giuseppe> thanks
<giuseppe> bye
<eagles0513875> monzie: enjoy it
<rav> hello. I installed firefox 3 on kubuntu 8.04 last night, and nothing happens when I click on it, though I can see the process on the process table. Four or five minutes later, the window pops up, but I can't do anything in it. Is it a bug?
<FoxIII> rav, I would certainly think so. Can you find out any other further information? It would be helpful so you can find out where the problem lies, but I would think it is FF3. It's bound to be a bit buggy as it's not released until tomorrow officially.
<rav> FoxIII: I read that it conflicts with network-manager, but I don't have it installed
<FoxIII> rav, Then it sounds like a different bug. If you can't find any information on it, then you should report it.
<manus> can somebody help me to connect to the internet  with a second computer (sidux) we messed up the ip-adresse i believe
<FoxIII> How are you going to be connecting manus ? Wired, wireless, lan?
<manus> were wired.
<manus> i had connection on both computers before we tried to set upp a network
<manus> i have adsl
<FoxIII> Have you checked all the settings are correct on both machines? Can you get onto the internet from the main computer?
<manus> i do not know how the settings are on the sidux computer, this, computer wich whow i chat is i think the main computer.
<manus> so i can get acces to the internet
<FoxIII> Right so you need to know your settings and how to access these from the sidux computer.
<manus> yes, and i want to make a small network between these two computers.
<freestyle> hola
<freestyle> hello
<freestyle> speak english?
<freestyle> or spanish?
<manus> dutch
<FoxIII> We speak english here freestyle
<manus> and english
<Pici> freestyle: This channel is english only, check out #kubuntu-es
<Pici> or #ubuntu-es
<freestyle> i need help to install a tv capture card
<FoxIII> ^ah, thx Pici
<FoxIII> manus, is the network card on the sidux machine set up correctly? Does it show up correctly?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<FoxIII> Hey BluesKaj
<manus> i thought so, in the beginnin it was working correct. how can i check it in the shell?
<FoxIII> If it is pci card, type: lspci -nn or lsusb for a usb network.
<manus> wait a moment i'll check
<FoxIII> Can you see the computer from your main machine?
<manus> no i cant see it from the main machine. It has a ethernet card, by the way
<manus> how can i check this...network tools??
<FoxIII> Network tools should be able to show you if the card has been set up correctly on the sidux machine, yes. If you can see it from the main computer, it sounds like it has been set up correctly.
<manus> i cannot see it on the main computer, the sidux machine doesnot have network tools.... so??
<FoxIII> What network card do you have in the sidux?
<manus> an ethernet card.
<FoxIII> yes. Do you have a model name/number?
<manus> i got 2 card: broadcom corp bcm 4401 100 base -t [14e4:4401] {rev 01)  and ethernet controller 0200: 3 com corp 3c905c-tx/tx-m[ tornado] [10b7:9200] (rev 78)
<FoxIII> Right. As you don't have internet access on the sidux machine, you will probably need to copy them onto a cd or usb pen, but for the broadcom one you need the following packages; bcm43xx-fwcutter b43-fwcutter
<manus> ok i'll try thnxs for now foxlll
<FoxIII> okay. Any probs, just shout.
<arnaud__> where can I find help for tcsh and ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu | arnaud__
<ubottu> arnaud__: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jthomas> Is there a tool within the Kubuntu "8.04 Alternative " install CD which will just restore GRUB?
<BluesKaj> arnaud__, try #ubuntu
<SpudWLike> jthomas: The 'Rescue mode' on a LiveCD has helped me in the past to make such a repair.
<BluesKaj> jthomas, there is a cd app called 'super grub disk' , that will help you restore grub , but sometimes just a little editing in /boot/grub/menu.lst can do it too
<BluesKaj> jthomas, why not pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst , and we can have a look
<jthomas> but the Alternate install CD isn't a LiveCD :( and I think the Rescue Mode (in past experiences) was just a CLI; not so handy for my brother in another part of the country.  I was hoping for a very simple, automated tool like the Kiwi linux claims to have... maybe I'll ask him to try that.  He couldn't pastebin that, Windows overwrote his MBR and he wanted a dual boot.
<BluesKaj> well one can restore the windows mbr with some editing in the /boot/grub/menu.lst if his partition windows is not vista
<BluesKaj> err , windows partition
<jthomas> its XP.  But he cannot get into his Linux to do that.
<BluesKaj> which linux?
<jthomas> Kubuntu 8.04
<jthomas> from the Alternate install cD
<FoxIII> jthomas, this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<FoxIII> It has a section on the alternate cd.
<BluesKaj> jthomas, tell him to , ctrl+F2 , kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst and add this to the bottom of the file
<BluesKaj> just a sec
<jthomas> BluesKaj: He cannot boot into Linuxx to add the Windows part
<jthomas> to the grub/menu.lst file
<BluesKaj> jthomas, then he needs a 'super grub disk'
<jthomas> nah there are other ways.  Mepis 3.4, a loooong time ago, had a tool to do just this.  Kiwi, based on *buntu 8.04, has a tool for it.  I was hoping the official *buntus would have something as well.  I'll have him try the Kiwi and if that doesn't work I'll try FoxIII's suggestion from that link.  Thanks BluesKaj and FoxIII.
<FoxIII> Good luck :)
<jthomas> FoxIII: thanks! hey that HowTo references /dev/hdX but isn't it all /dev/sdX now?
<BluesKaj> hmm, too bad he couldn't edit it from the TTY prompt
<FoxIII> jthomas, you need to replace the X with the hard disk number for example; /dev/sda1
<jthomas> yes but its now labeled as sda not hda, correct?  or does this hda part still happen in the live mode or something?
<noaXess> i want install a newer package from source code.. is it better to remove the current installed package?
<Pici> noaXess: Yes
<noaXess> okay.. or other question.. how can i make a deb file from that source?
<noaXess> it is pdfedit.. the v3.2.0 is in the repos of kubuntu but i need the newset version v4.x
<Pici> !newpackage | noaXess
<ubottu> noaXess: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Pici> !checkisntall | noaXess
<ubottu> Factoid checkisntall not found
<Pici> !checkinstall | noaXess
<ubottu> noaXess: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Pici> Checkinstall packages arent for distributing to others though, they're a bit of a hack attempt at making a .deb
<noaXess> Pici: okay.. thanks
<RadeonX1650TX> español
<RadeonX1650TX> s¿donde es
<Atlan> !es
<jthomas> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<edju> what's the kde equivalent of gnome's system-->administration-->hardware drivers?
<dwidmann> edju: maybe, system, hardware drivers manager .... but I'm not sure because you couldn't pay me to be a gnome user :P
<genii> system...kinfocenter
<dwidmann> if kinfocenter, then kde-hal-device-manager should be an alternative also?
<genii> Perhaps. Generally I just ignore all the gnome/xfce/kde centric stuff and modprobe actually
<noaXess> is there anyone that can help.. or build a package for me ;) i never have build a packe from source myself.. i know, i can read throught all the guides.. but if anybody has also latest kubuntu with kde3.. and is a package spec., it will be nice.. thanks
<genii> noaXess: There may already be one available. What program is it?
<noaXess> pdfedit..
<noaXess> the problem is, the pdfedit version in the repos is old
<noaXess> and the newest ist v4.1.0
<filo1234> hi to all i have  aproblem with skype and microphone, test call don' t record my voice
<filo1234> so i have an eeepc 900
<noaXess> genii: any idea
<Jucato> !info pdfedit intrepid
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1 (intrepid), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<genii> !info pdfedit hardy-proposed
<ubottu> 'hardy-proposed' is not a valid distribution
<genii> Hmm
<Jucato> it's in intrepid
<Jucato> might want to request a backport if possible. (file a package request?)
<noaXess> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 2901 kB, installed size 8596 kB
<noaXess> Jucato: what is intrepid?
<Jucato> noaXess: the next version of Ubuntu
<Jucato> Intrepid Ibex
<window> does somebody mind explaining to me how to install Firefox in Kubuntu?
<Pici> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Warning lots of breaking software and other good stuff  between now and October!
<noaXess> okay.. but.. can i install this on my hardy?
<Jucato> <Jucato> might want to request a backport if possible. (file a package request?)
<jussi01> window: open adept, search for firefox, click request install
<noaXess> window: sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<window> ah
<andres> hello
<andres> hello!!!
<andres> heeeeeeellllloooooooo!!!!
<window> jussi01, how do i do that?
<andres> speacking spanis??
<noaXess> window: kmenu / sytem / edept manager
<Pici> !es | andres
<ubottu> andres: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<andres> speacking spanish??
<andres> alone!!
<nyuu__> hi everybody
<window> noaXess, jussi01, when I use adept manager and I search for firefox it gives me nothing 0.o
<window> new color
<andres> good bye!!!
<andres> see you later
<YagamiLight> hey I want to ask a question about folders
<jussi01> window: make sure you have the correct repositories  - ( in adept menu - manage repositories)
<YagamiLight> in my ntfs hard drive, I couldn't remove a folder
<noaXess> window: what about, if you run the command in youe konsole, for firefox 3: sudo apt-get install firefox .. or for firefox 2 sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<YagamiLight> When I press the delete button, it dissapears about a second and after that it pops up again
<window> noaXess, it says FILE NOT FOUND
<YagamiLight> I have tried to give chmod -r 777 permission but it didn't affect
<YagamiLight> what can I do for now
<YagamiLight> :'(
<Pennycook> Hey guys, I'm tring to run fsck on one of my drives, but it seems to exit straight away without doing anything useful or re-scanning the drive.  Here's the command I ran and the output I get; what am I doing wrong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20640/ ?
<window> noaXess, it says "Couldn't find Package Firefox"
<window> on an unrelated note, can I connect to WyldRyde via Konversation?
<shtrk> hi all.can kubuntu 8.04 have start manu like suse 11 or mandriva 2008?
<ds187> shtrk: if you mean Kickoff (http://de.opensuse.org/Kickoff) then you can just install it via adept_manager
<shtrk> yes,that it's.thanks.
<Dragonath> why can't my amarok play ogg files off a CD? in fact, why can't it play a CD?
<gps> hi
<gps> how can i commands requiring sudo in my crontab?
<gps> how can i put* commands requiring sudo in my crontab?
<Pici> gps: dont edit your crontab, edit root's.  sudo crontab -e
<gps> Pici: got! thanks
<window> ok, how do i download/install Firefox?
<engineer> sudo aptitude install firefox
<gps> window: download firefox tomorrow :)
<window> yes but how do i download? should i click open or sav?
<engineer> window run that command
<engineer> gps today's version is the same as tomorrows
<gps> engineer: tomz is the download day
<Dragonath> why can't my amarok play ogg files off a CD? in fact, why can't it play a CD?
<noaXess> Jucato: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdfedit/+bug/240427
<engineer> do you have a cd drive?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240427 in pdfedit "Please backport pdfedit v0.4.1 for hardy" [Undecided,New]
<window> engineer "
<window> Couldn't find any package matching "firefox".  However, the following
<window> packages contain "firefox" in their description:
<window>   kubuntu-docs
<window> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<window> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<window> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<Jucato> !flood | window
<gps> gps: you can get firefox 3 tomz when it will be finally released from its website
<ubottu> window: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> window: What version of firefox are you trying to install and what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<engineer> firefox-3.0
<engineer> try that
<gps> window: you can get firefox 3 tomz when it will be finally released from its website
<Jucato> noaXess: ok. not sure how a package request is supposed to be done. but hopefully that will get noticed
<Pici> gps: But the officially supported package will not be available then
<window> Pici, version 2.0.0.14 Firefox, and Hardy Heron
<noaXess> Jucato: just a request.. it seams to be viewed, changed in the subject line ;)
<Pici> window: You want the firefox-2 package then
<engineer> sudo aptitude install firefox-3.0
<window> k
<Pici> engineer: He wants 2.0 though....
<engineer> sudo aptitude install firefox-2.0
<engineer> oops
<engineer> sudo aptitude install firefox-2
<gps> Pici: i agree
<window> I've tried them all so far, same result
<window> hm
<Pici> window: Can you share you /etc/apt/sources.list file? through a !pastebin?
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gps> window: you can either install ff2 or ff3 today from ubuntu's repos, or (better) you can download ff3 tomz from their website and help them set a world record, though it will not be offically supported by ubuntu. Your choice!
<window> I pledged to download a month ago, i know what's up in FireFox, k? Thanks but do you not realize I can't download firefox 3 if I don't have a browser in the first place?
<engineer> sure you can
<engineer> konqueror is a browser
<engineer> or you can use synaptic
<window> konqueror doesn't work, it doesn't support Java
<gps> window: i can mail u the link and then u use wget :)
<window> or Flash
<engineer> sure it does
<engineer> at flash it does
<engineer> java i never tried
<gps> there was some prob with java on konqueror
<window> Pici, ur /etc/apt/sources.list command phailed
<Pici> window: Its not a command
<window> in Konsole it didn't work
<Pici> window: open up /etc/apt/sources.list with your favorite text editor and paste the contents into a pastebin
<window> ah
<Pici> Sorry, I should have clarified
<window> is there a Konsole command for that? I don't know how to search for the file
<Pici> window: just run: kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<window> Great, i've got it opened, what part of it do u need/
<Pici> window: The whole thing
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<window> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20646/
<window> there is the content of my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/20646/
<window> can somebody help me join the WyldRyde network?
<F-u-z-z-Y> Hi there, im looking for some help to install/update wireless drivers for Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection. I have download drivers http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/ but i'm not sure what to do now. please can someone help me? Thanks
<genii> window: It's just an IRC system. Use konversation or xchat or whatever
<window> i am in konversation, so how do i join WR?
<F-u-z-z-Y> window: /j WR
<window> hm, doesn't work, do you understand that WyldRyde is an IRC host?
<window> like Freenode
<F-u-z-z-Y> window: press F7
<llutz> window: press F2, "new" and add info
<window> ah, ok
<F-u-z-z-Y> or F2 lol
<llutz> F7 for quick success, F2 to fix it for future use :)
<Rioting_pacifist> a device has disapeard from my lsusb after trying out an experimental driver for it, is it possible i blew up some hardware?
<alexander_> yo
<window> Can somebody tell me how to create widgets in Kubuntu?
<alexander_> opera widgets?
<window> any
<window> alexander, ANY widgets
<GillesM> msg NickServ identify 2411
<F-u-z-z-Y> ^ oops, lol
<GillesM> lol
<LinuxWorld> haha
<LinuxWorld> joerg are you a german
<LinuxWorld> i knew it
<LinuxWorld> :D
<getter> Hi!
<junkeR> Anyone recommend using 6.06 LTS Kubuntu?
<Rioting_pacifist> junkeR: do you need comercial support?
<stdin> *long term comercial support
<junkeR> Not really.  Would that be the only reason for using it?
<Morslok> I was wondering if anyone could help me, for some reason GRUB bootloader is giving me an error 22 when I start the computer.
<Morslok> I just installed kubuntu and also have win xp on the same machine
<Rioting_pacifist> junkeR:  pretty much, unless you have particular issues with 8.04 AND 7.10 AND 7.04, your best of with 8.04 for most hardware
<stdin> junkeR: 6.06 is getting quite old now (released 2 years ago), we always recommend the latest version available (which is Hardy 8.04)
<Rioting_pacifist> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Rioting_pacifist> dont no much about error 22 does it give anything more descriptive
<Morslok> nope just says error 22 and nothing else happens
<llutz> error 22 ="No such partition", so use grub-shell to find correct one and fix it
<theriex> Where can i find a banner link for kubuntu to place on my web site?  I tried browsing around the faq and support but can't seem to find any info.
<junkeR> well, I have an Everex GPC2 - Ubuntu/Kubuntu 6.06 work just fine, but after 8.04 is installed it seems to forget xorg.conf settings
<junkeR> info at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823935&highlight=gpc2
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> How can i do this permanently? : echo 1 > /sys/block/sdX/queue/iosched/fifo_batch
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i get what kind of grub option covers this?
<MetaMorfoziS> or anything...
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<Morslok> llutz: I wouldn't even know how to begin to do that.  Would it be easier to just reinstall kubuntu?
<llutz> Morslok: just repair grub
<Morslok> llutz: How?
<llutz> Morslok: like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<junkeR> Does LTS mean only support?  I thought LTS also meant updates as well?
<Pici> junkeR: It means security updates
<dwidmann> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<GillesM> hi I will leave kubuntu
<GillesM> 8.04 is ugly
<GillesM> I don't have nvidia
<GillesM> not
<GillesM> no wireless
<Rioting_pacifist> bye, dont let the door hit your ass
<GillesM> :)
<Rioting_pacifist> junkeR: that seams like a wierd by xorg.conf is just a file, id recomend falling back to 7.10 over 6.06 though newer software means its probably more stable
<Rioting_pacifist> GillesM: if you want acual support go for it but if your just gunna cry because some stuff broke then go back to windows nobody will miss you
<junkeR> 7.10 did work, if I recall correctly.  I think I'll run that instead.
<Rioting_pacifist> junkeR: the update will rewrite your xorg settings because your using new drivers, does the xoth.conf get rewritten everyboot?
<junkeR> I'm not sure about xoth.conf (never heard of that..) - I read that 8.04 has a new feature where it auto-detects the video/monitor on every boot.  Apparently 7.10 and below don't do this.  GPC2 comes with GOSv2 which is based off of 7.10. - I would like to use an 8.04 version, but i can't seem to find a decent fix.
<Rioting_pacifist> sorry i meant xorg
<junkeR> Yes, I would imagine it does get rewritten every boot.
<junkeR> I have read that installing 7.10 then doing a net-upgrade to 8.04 works for the computer as well - but I have never tested that yet.
<Rioting_pacifist> junkeR: wired mine never gets rewriten, theres BulletproofX which might do it if X crashes but ive padded my xorg out with plently of options and they dont disapear
<junkeR> are you running a gpc2?
<Rioting_pacifist> gpc2?
<junkeR> http://www.everex.com/products/gpc2/gpc2.htm
<ubuntu_> hi
<window> 'scuse me, I need to know how to make sure Kubuntu recognizes my USB drives
<Rioting_pacifist> junkeR: no but once you stick the right strings in xorg.conf i dont think that would really be a problem
<junkeR> Should copy xorg from 6.06 or 7.10?  Would it matter of it was ubuntu/kubuntu?
<Rioting_pacifist> no xorg.conf should be rewritten as xorg has changed but if you backup your xorg.conf you can copy over important strings, i dont think it makes any difference as to kubuntu/ubuntu but i may be wrong
<rajkalyan> i can't will till this install finishes
<Rioting_pacifist> window: kubuntu should recognise anything you plug in
<window> Does anybody know how to check hardware in Kubuntu?
<rajkalyan> i think so
<window> Rioting, not even my USB mouse works
<rajkalyan> what version?
<window> Hardy Heron
<rajkalyan> ok
<Rioting_pacifist> lsusb will list your usb stuff
<rajkalyan> go to the K menu
<window> k
<rajkalyan> system
<rajkalyan> kinfo
<rajkalyan> Kinfo
<rajkalyan> it should list all your stuff
<window> k
<rajkalyan> its like device manager on windows
<fwths> hello do you know any password cracker for RAR files
<NickPresta> fwths, no. Why would you need one
<rajkalyan> rar files?
<window> It doesn't list my devices, it shows USB drive but it doesn't recognize that anything is plugged in
<rajkalyan> what are those?
<rajkalyan> window hmm
<rajkalyan> do you have a usb driver installed?
<window> no, how would I get one?
<window> is it in my repos?
<rajkalyan> you should check online
<jparishy> Hey, has anyone ever had a problem where resizing windows is insanely slow?
<rajkalyan> not really
<rajkalyan> why?
<rajkalyan> do you have it?
<jparishy> Yes
<rajkalyan> check your display settings
<NickPresta> jparishy, nope. what sort of system specs do you have? do you have any effects enabled?
<rajkalyan> the depth might be messed up
<fwths> NickPresta what about to crack a password
<window> how do i install Opera/
<rajkalyan> download it
<window> -.-
<Rioting_pacifist> rajkalyan: could you try and use less lines
<rajkalyan> sure
<NickPresta> fwths, we don't support cracking passwords here or anything else that could be construed as illegal
<matsdb> konversation really is a nice irc-client :))
<jparishy> NickPresta: quad core, nvidia 8800gt (w/ drivers), i don't think i have any effects as i don't see them
<rajkalyan> ya think?
<window> I installed Opera, all it gives me is a package, now how do i INSTALL it?
<window> downloaded*
<fwths> i dont ask for support only for a name
<jparishy> .deb?
<NickPresta> window, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#head-2d5080498c393b3ea61218507a237a9fcf86dfe9
<Rioting_pacifist> jparishy: what window manager are you using
<window> .deb yes
<rajkalyan> did you try openng it?
<NickPresta> fwths, sorry, no can do  :)
<window> yes, all it does is show me the files, nothing runs
<jparishy> "sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>"
<window> k one sec
<fwths> NickPresta: ok nevermind thanks anyway
<jparishy> Rioting_pacifist: Whatever KDE uses by default?
<AdamTech1> #kubuntu-offtopic
<NickPresta> window, you should add the repository and install the package that way. you get security updates and such
<rajkalyan> check your add/remove programs
<rajkalyan> look up debian package manager
<rajkalyan> you should find a manager for them
<rajkalyan> im not sure if ark will work
<Rioting_pacifist> jparishy: without any 3d effects ive never had problems with kwin resizing, perhaps make sure you have transluceny turned off and under moving turn off displaying contents
<han_> hola a todos
<NickPresta> !es | han_
 * rajkalyan goes back to installation
<ubottu> han_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<han_> hello everybody
<NickPresta> hi, han_
 * rajkalyan laughs
<han_> i have a problem with kubuntu
<rajkalyan> what is it?
<jparishy> Rioting_pacifist: I changed it to not show the contents and when applying the change the decorator manager crashed, how can i restart it?
<NickPresta> han_, sure. what's up
<window> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rioting_pacifist> start a new console in konversation and run kwin --replace
<han_> i have a portable computer model acer aspire 1640
<han_> with kubuntu
<rajkalyan> whats the problem with it?
<han_> and sometimes when i turn on the computer
<Rioting_pacifist> sounds like you have some sort of composting running for it to be so crashy
<han_> the icons of the energy and the netmanager dont appear in the var
<rajkalyan> var?
<han_> apear on the top of the computer
<han_> bar
<han_> sorry
<rajkalyan> that outside?
<han_> yes
<matsdb> any way to make kpdf open up inside of firefox?
<window> jparishy, when i do the sudo dpkg -i it gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/20666/
<jparishy> Rioting_pacifist: This never happened to me in feisty, i just recently updated to whatever is the newest version (from a few weeks ago)
<rajkalyan> try talking to acer
<jparishy> window: you spelled it wrong?
<rajkalyan> that might with the hardware
<jparishy> Remember, case sensative filenames
<window> absolutely not
<jparishy> I don't know, that was just a guess
<window> hmmmm
<llutz> window: opera not pera...
<NickPresta> matsdb, kpdf doesn't have a firefox plugin, but you can install the 'mozilla-acroread' package for the Adobe Acrobat Reader plugin
<Rioting_pacifist> han_: are you running comiz or something like that?
<LinuxWorld> Han eres espanol? i have the same laptop..whats the matter with those icons?
<han_> yes rioting compiz and emerald
<window> llutz, XD uhoh D<PHAIL`PHISH>
<rajkalyan> they won't turn on
<han_> si linuxworld
<rajkalyan> l
<matsdb> allright, thanks NickPresta
<jparishy> So you did spell it wrong :P
<LinuxWorld> yo tambien soy espanol
<NickPresta> !english | LinuxWorld
<ubottu> LinuxWorld: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<LinuxWorld> han i dont get you..u mean the icons in the taskbar on the right?
<rajkalyan> no
<han_> sorry ubottu
<rajkalyan> the outside
<sigma_> i hate adept, can i remove it?
<rajkalyan> i guess
<window> even when i do spell it right it gives me the same error
<Rioting_pacifist> han_: the problem is that compiz doesnt play nice with kicker, try #compiz, i think the solution is to turn of kwin session managment and turn on compiz session management so they load after compiz not before
<window> -.-
<rajkalyan> if you want to use apt-get
<han_> i mean the icons that normally appear in the bar of the bottom of the screen
<rajkalyan> those?
<window> rajkalyan, me?
<rajkalyan> i see
<NickPresta> window, use tab completion. Type Op<TAB> and let your shell fill in the rest
<llutz> window: you have to give complete path if deb is not in your actual directory
<rajkalyan> window what?
<han_> they appear like little windows on the top left of the screen
<window> nvm
<NickPresta> han_, running compiz?
<han_> yes
<han_> running compiz and emerald
<BluesKaj> !es | LinuxWorld
<ubottu> LinuxWorld: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<NickPresta> han_, that is a compiz problem with KDE. I would ask in #compiz-fusion
<rajkalyan> what about the desktop manager
<jparishy> Couldn't type anything, had to restart X :|
<BluesKaj> a little late , but methinks he got the message
<han_> thanks nick
<LinuxWorld> well..i dont have a clue here, sorry..in my case compiz, 8.04, acer aspire 1642Z is working well
<Rioting_pacifist> its the composting and the session management #compiz fusion or my fix^^ will fix it
<rajkalyan> whats compiz?
<window> ok i downloaded the tar.gz file, any idea?
<NickPresta> window, for what?
<Rioting_pacifist> 3d effects, 'the cube', composting, etc
<window> Opera
<llutz> window: use the deb
<rajkalyan> window, use ark
<window> gah
<NickPresta> window, please try and listen. Enable the Opera repository and install the package that way. You get security updates and such, too
<NickPresta> installing from source is silly in this case
<window> NickPresta, where?
<NickPresta> window, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#head-2d5080498c393b3ea61218507a237a9fcf86dfe9
<Rioting_pacifist> NickPresta: the tar isnt source its just the binary
<Rioting_pacifist> window: your best to add the repo, if you must use the tar just unpack to /opt/
<NickPresta> Rioting_pacifist, ah I see. In any case, it is still better to add the repository if you're a serious Opera user
<rajkalyan> repository?? whats that?
<Rioting_pacifist> Opera being evil and closed source, theyd be pretty dumb to get you to compile it
<Rioting_pacifist> rajkalyan: its a majical place full of software
<Rioting_pacifist> *magical
<rajkalyan> haha very funny
<rajkalyan> *magical*
<Rioting_pacifist> if ive blown up the chip in my webcam, will it still show on lsusb?
<engineer> yeah, it will show FUBAR
<window> rioting pacifist, how what can i do with my tar file?
<engineer> tar -xvf <file> .
<Rioting_pacifist> window: your much better of adding the repository but if you must use the tar, then unpack it to /opt/ then run the executable from there
<window> 0,o my mind is exploding, i made a mess all over my monitor
<rajkalyan> what did you do?
<Rioting_pacifist> [18:34] <NickPresta> window, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#head-2d5080498c393b3ea61218507a237a9fcf86dfe9
<window> read half the stuff that's being typed
<Rioting_pacifist> that is the best simplist thing to do6
<matsdb> is there any encrytion-plugin for Konversation? (e.g like fish for irssi and xchat
<window> rioting, i looked there, only mde things worse
<NickPresta> window, how did things get worse?
<window> Gah, Linux is so frustrating, i can't do anything, shouldn't things be simpler?! I have to type a mystic spell just to get Firefox installed
<Rioting_pacifist> matsdb: konversation can work with an ssh irc server
<NickPresta> window, you can use Adept - its totally graphical.
<window> ok it's open, now what?
<matsdb> ssl you mean? i was thinking about a plugin similar to the one at fish.sekure.us
<rajkalyan> use the search, window
<NickPresta> rajkalyan, shhh for a minute :)
<NickPresta> window, in the first menu (With File usually is in most applications)
<window> k
<NickPresta> window, click on it and click on Manage Repositories
<window> k
<Nyad> Hi can someone help me with this, I ran, sudo apt-get update    and this came out http://nopaste.com/p/axoxJijjjb   I have set it to download from local servers, ie south africa = za
<NickPresta> window, then add that line 'deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free' to the 'Third Party' tab
<window> k
<engineer> Nyad
<NickPresta> window, then click Ok and click the Update icon
<window> k
<engineer> open synaptic, settings -> repositores
<engineer> download from: other -> find best server
<NickPresta> engineer, he doesn't have Synaptic (by default)
<kkathman> Opera 9.5 isnt worth it tho, FYI - its deadly slow, FWIW
<lakis1982> hiii ... i have one folder in my desktop and i want everytime that i try to access it to asking for a password in order to be able to have access ... how is this possible ?
<EightiesK> my sound isn't working.
<NickPresta> kkathman, not to mention its still playing catchup in terms of CSS support with khtml :)
<kkathman> NickNak,  yep, and API support for multimedia which they've never fixed in Linux
<window> Nick, where is Update?
<EightiesK> ne1 know how i could get it working.
<kkathman> oops meant NickPresta
<kkathman> heh
<EightiesK> it worked when i had ubuntu
<EightiesK> i uninstalled it and installed kubuntu and it no longer works.
<kkathman> EightiesK,  bet it didnt...its a long standing issue well documented in the Opera Forums
<NickPresta> window, http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=13330&d=1154039902   It is that icon with those two curved arrows
<kkathman> they refuse the change the API
<Nyad> engineer, I can only download from local servers because I am uncapped on local and I have a limited non-local cap
<EightiesK> opera?
<window> It gives me the option of Opera and Opera-static, which is best?
<NickPresta> window, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#head-0f4cb9b6b2503436fc503fde10964fc8860199b6  I would use the non-static version
<kkathman> but 9.5 is a major dog in Linux...not much better in Windows
<engineer> Nyad it's highly likely it will choose servers from your country
<SynthroidMan> http://synthroid.co.uk/
<engineer> if not, define manually another 1
<lakis1982> hiii ... i have one folder in my desktop and i want everytime that i try to access it to asking for a password in order to be able to have access ... how is this possible ?
<Nyad> it is set to get it from my country, I was downloading from it but then it cut out and refuses to carry on, now when I try update it gives me that error
<EightiesK> kkathman: ???
<engineer> choose another server from your country
<nightrow> hi, i'm using gmplayer as a video player, and i can't find how i can lower the sound on player (using alsa) without lowering the whole system sound level
<Morslok> well that didn't work
<RUMMY> analog of microsoft visio fot kubuntu
<Morslok> i tried what it said on that webpage and then i tried reinstalling on a different hd
<Rioting_pacifist> RUMMY: whats visio?
<Morslok> now the loader comes on screen at least but if i choose kubuntu it gives error 22 and if i choose win xp it says something is missing
<RUMMY> painting diagrams
<lakis1982> hiii ... i have one folder in my desktop and i want everytime that i try to access it to asking for a password in order to be able to have access ... how is this possible ?
<Morslok> !grub
<nightrow> inkscape is a little like visio
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Freku> visio - Dia ?
<NickPresta> nightrow, does your mouse have a mousewheel?
<nightrow> yes it does
<Rioting_pacifist> RUMMY: try searching through adept, i know krika is a good general image exiting pogram, inkscape is good too for flow charting and diagrams OO has a tool but so do many others
<NickPresta> nightrow, if gmplayer acts exactly like mplayer, you should be able to scroll up/down and adjust the volume
<Freku> or try http://live.gnome.org/Dia
<NickPresta> nightrow, or use the 9 and 0 keys for volume up/down
<lakis1982> hiii ... i have one folder in my desktop and i want everytime that i try to access it to asking for a password in order to be able to have access ... how is this possible ?
<NickPresta> !patience | lakis1982
<ubottu> lakis1982: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Freku> maybe you made folder with a other account
<lakis1982> ok
<nightrow> NickPresta : thanks but this only works for the whole system
<nightrow> for example i don't want the setting to change the xmms volume
<Freku> change owner of folder with chown command
<Morslok> huh my menu.lst file is empty
<NickPresta> lakis1982, see who owns the folder. Open up a Konsole (alt+F2, konsole). Then do 'ls -la ~/Desktop' and see who owns the folder (and what its permissions re)
<Rioting_pacifist> nightrow. AFAIK mplayer doesn't have its own volume so i think it has to change other programs volumes but i may be wrong
<NickPresta> nightrow, actually, you can do this: gmplayer -softvol <FILE>. Using the softvol option will tell mplayer to use its own internal mixer. You can control volume with 9,0,m
<NickPresta> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/advaudio.html#advaudio-volume
<nightrow> i'll try, thanks
<lakis1982> now im logged in in my computer as a user .. how do i change and log in as root ?
<Rioting_pacifist> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Rioting_pacifist> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ivan_> hello where can i get some help with the desktop effects??
<trappist> ivan_: maybe here, but you might have better luck in #compiz-fusion
<trappist> depending on your question
<ivan_> trappist, im using kde
<ivan_> trappis, 4
<hotpocket> ivan_: whats the problem?
<ivan_> when i enable the desktop effects my computer goes black and restarts, when that happens i cant enver loggin again, i loggin and it sends me back to the loggin section, ive had to reinstall kubuntu 3 times because of this, and i have never had this problems with ubuntu i had compiz and it worked perfectly
<NickPresta> ivan_, kde4 questions should be directed to #kubuntu-kde4
<__Adam__> hello, what is the best way to enable power management for laptops?
<F-u-z-z-Y> how do u change the exit message in konversation. eg.<-- llutz_ has left this server ("I am going away")
<ivan_> ok thanks ill go there
<Pici> F-u-z-z-Y: Manually you can usually do /quit I'm going away    or some other reason
<F-u-z-z-Y> Pici: is there any way to make it automatically?
<Pici> F-u-z-z-Y: I'm not familiar enough with Konversation to know how, sorry.  Perhaps someone else knows
<F-u-z-z-Y> Ok, thanks. Pici. Anyone know?
<llutz> F-u-z-z-Y: define it in "identities"
<F-u-z-z-Y> llutz: is it part reason yes?
<llutz> i guess
<F-u-z-z-Y> thank you
 * rajkalyan is away: Gone away for now.
 * rajkalyan is back.
<NickPresta> !away > rajkalyan
<rajkalyan> does anyone know how to install firefox without adept?
<__Adam__> hello, what is the best way to enable power management for laptops?
<NickPresta> rajkalyan, sudo apt-get install firefox
<rajkalyan> thank you
<richard> hi
<richard> wich u think on 64 bits proccesors?
<ivan_> !kwin
<ubottu> Factoid kwin not found
<NickPresta> richard, what?
<ivan_> where can i get help with kwin besides kubuntu -kde4
<richard> :)
<NickPresta> ivan_, if you need help with kde4, perhaps #kde
<Rioting_pacifist> any chance somebody can test something for me?
<NickPresta> Rioting_pacifist, test what
<F-u-z-z-Y> rioting_pacifist: whats up
<Rioting_pacifist> whenever libbonoboui2-0 or libgnomeui-0 get installed on my kubuntu system firefox3 stops loading up i wonderd if somebody with firefox3 could test it so i dont file a false bug report
<drhooba> I'm trying to install the kaffeine sc-plugin 0.4.0
<drhooba> but failed
<drhooba> plz any body help me
<NickPresta> drhooba, failed how? What was the error output?
<NickPresta> drhooba, if it is long, please pastebin it
<drhooba> ok
<__Adam__> hello, what is the best way to enable power management for laptops?
<drhooba> http://pastebin.com/m43c2f058
<lakis1982> i try to change something in menu editor .. to move an application to a different submenu and it gives me error..Menu changes could not be saved because of the following problemCould not write to /home/lakis1982/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<drhooba> this is the result friend
<drhooba> http://pastebin.com/m43c2f058
<lakis1982> are there any games preinstalled in kubuntu ???
<Freku> yes
<lakis1982> are there any games preinstalled in kubuntu 8 kde 3.5.9???
<lakis1982> where are they ?
<lakis1982> i cant find them in menu
<Freku> lol
<Freku> menu -> Games
<lakis1982> but there does not exist any games in the kmenu
<Freku> strange
<Freku> mine has
<Freku> lots of games even
<lakis1982> which kubuntu u have?
<lakis1982> with kde4?
<Freku> 8.04
<Freku> with kde 4
<Freku> yes
<lakis1982> i have kde 3\\\
<Freku> i had games in 3 too
<llutz> Freku: but not preinstalled by default, iirc
<NickPresta> drhooba, there appears to be a problem with the makefile.
<Freku> hmm
<Freku> ah well  im a linux newbie  :)
<llutz> Freku: installation is the same for newbies and pros :)
<Freku> yeah  i ment i thought it was default
<sharpe_uk> who bunch of package updates showing today including kernel updates, routine push or security fixes?
<sharpe_uk> whole*
<drhooba> plz help me friends
<drhooba>  i am try trying to install plugins for kafiene
<drhooba> but failed
<drhooba> http://pastebin.com/m43c2f058
<Eighties1> !drivers
<ubottu> Factoid drivers not found
<Eighties1> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Eighties1> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> sup y'all
<engineer> not much
<ActionParsnip> looks quiet
<engineer> every's working except you
<llutz> EU watches soccer :(
<ActionParsnip> oh you know it
<ActionParsnip> they got the games on at the same time which is stupid
<ActionParsnip> is there a way to set the icons for favourites in firefox?
<engineer> only using XUL
<ActionParsnip> i'll live, ive bigger fish to fry
<athlon1_> Hallo. When i try to execute wfica in Kubuntu 8.04 i receive an error. What do I have to do to install ICA on kubuntu 8.04?
<athlon1_> (ICA is Citrix client for accessing a server)
<ablotia> hi
<ablotia> i am new to linux need help
<engineer> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<trappist> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ablotia> i had xp and than have install kubuntu, now I boot automatical to kubunt and cannt boot windows. whaty i mudt to do?
<Pennycook> ablotia: Did you install Kubuntu over XP?  What option did you select when choosing how to partition your drives?
<ablotia> i have mout ntfs and than creat partition for kubuntu
<ActionParsni1> ahh better
<ActionParsni1> ktorrent web interface rocks
<engineer> so does azureus web gui
<ActionParsni1> i thouroughly reccommend it
<ActionParsni1> engineer: id rather not have to run it through java
<engineer> java rocks, cross-platform
<ActionParsni1> oh absolutely
<ActionParsni1> :)
<engineer> compile once, run everywhere
<ActionParsni1> but im running kde so I figured why not use the installed libs
<engineer> ok
<engineer> i run azureus for like 7 years now
<NickPresta> engineer, compile once, debug everywhere, etc ;)
<ActionParsni1> NickPresta: CODE eh ;)
<NickPresta> ;)
<bobJR> does anyone know of a good ftp server with a gui that is easy to setup
<ActionParsni1> azureus can send you sms when its done
<ActionParsni1> haha
<bobJR> im running kubuntu hardy
<engineer> proftpd
<bobJR> thanks
<bobJR> brb
<engineer> bye
<NickPresta> ActionParsni1, I would imagine, if you need an SMS sent to you, you're away from your computer, and can't do anything with the download anyways :)
<engineer> you can
<engineer> you can play it if it's a movie
<engineer> to your kids
<ActionParsni1> NickPresta: yeah, just caught my eye. I just like web admin so I can check my shiz from work
<engineer> from the command line
<NickPresta> engineer, I guess, but that seems like a contrived example
<ActionParsni1> do you guys use the amarok XUL plugin
<ActionParsni1> good for headless sound playing
<ActionParsni1> i recommend that too
<ActionParsni1> lots
<rajkalyan> can someone help me install flash?
<rajkalyan> what are the commands?
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: 32bit or 64bit?
<rajkalyan> what do you me?
<rajkalyan> i have kubuntu
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: are you running a 32bit Kubutu or 64bit Kubuntu
<ActionParsni1> can someone please help with how he can find out
<rajkalyan> i think its 32
<bobJR> on proftpd i installed it with proftpd and proftpd gtk will not load anyone know why
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: if you need flash in 32bit just try and view a flash anim and it will be offered in firefox
<Rioting_pacifist> uname -m
<engineer> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rajkalyan> but how do i install it?
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: you running firefox as your browser?
<rajkalyan> yeah
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: if you are running 32bit then just go watch a flash anim
<ablotia> has anybodu know how boot xp from kubuntu ??????????????/
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: what do you get from uname -m
<ActionParsni1> !grub | ablotia
<ubottu> ablotia: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsni1> engineer: I might need that command :D
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: go check out www.rathergood.com/blode2
<engineer> ablotia use vmware
<ActionParsni1> it should offer to install
<bobJR> brb im gonna try and install somthing else see if it works
<vblanton> anyone know what happened with the amarok-nightly package?
<ActionParsni1> bobJR: try ftpd
<ActionParsni1> bobJR: or kftpd
<vblanton> it disappeared and amarok2 took it's place.. but amarok2 won't install ("Package amarok2 is not available")
<ActionParsni1> vblanton: have you sudo apt-get update
<bobJR> thanks
<ablotia> were is grub. I have intall xp firs than kubuntu.
<rajkalyan> should i download rpm yum or targz?
<engineer> nop
<vblanton> ActionParsni1: well, just did.. but I'll try again
<engineer> install from the repository
<athlon1_> hallo: Is possible to configure kubuntu 8.04 to access exchange 2007? Thanks
<vblanton> rajkalyan: targz probably. what is it?
<rajkalyan> flash
<engineer> rajkalyan install from the repository
<THannigan> I've got an annoying problem.. From time to time my kubuntu freezes on 'early unpacking initramfs'. Very annoying,
<vblanton> rajkalyan: engineer has it right
<THannigan> Can you guys aim me towards a solution?
<rajkalyan> how do i do that?
<engineer> (20:33:12) (engineer) sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<engineer> i posted that 10min ago
<rajkalyan> i tried that
<rajkalyan> the flash ain't working
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: did firefox not offer you the install?
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: and what was the output of uname -m
<rajkalyan> i don't have any flash to try
<vblanton> rajkalyan: are you using firefox? restart it and go to a website with flash
<damien> Is there anyway to extract 60+rars in a really small amount of time?
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: go to www.rathergood.com/blode2 and it should offer you flash if you are using 32bit
<rajkalyan> i386
<engineer> damien unrar *.rar
<damien> thanks
<ActionParsni1> damien: you could add a nice value to give it more cpu priority
<THannigan> damien: There is an option .. (never mind, Engineer trumped me with superior typing speed)
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: cool, copy the link and paste to firefox
<vblanton> damien: in a terminal type in "man unrar" for a full rundown of possibly options if you want
<bobJR> i had to install the deb files for the gui to work thanks you guys
<ActionParsni1> bobJR: so what ftpd you running?
<rajkalyan> thanks
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: plugins for 32bit are easy bro
<rajkalyan> ok
<Nece228> thanks
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: got flash now?
<vblanton> bye all
<rajkalyan> im restarting firefox
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: nice
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: tell us if you are un / successful
<damien> I went to the directory with my rars in it
<damien> and i did unrar *.rar
<damien> but nothing happened
<ActionParsni1> damien: did you find anything in man unrar
<damien> i didn't try
<rajkalyan> it worked!!
<ActionParsni1> check it out man
<THannigan> its something like unrar -r *.rar. Check the man page.
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: sweet, go get java now :D
<rajkalyan> how do i do that?
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: www.java.com
<rajkalyan> oh haha
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: theres a script you say yes to, which creates a deb
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: instal it then you need to create a symlink but if you read the instructions its all there
<damien> I tried that too and I looked at man urar
<damien> unrar
<damien> but its still not doing anything
<THannigan> what did man unrar say?
<rajkalyan> ok
<ActionParsni1> damien: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1481995
<damien> Extracting from 17053.rar
<damien> No files to extract
<ActionParsni1> find -type f -name '*.rar' -exec unrar x {} \;
<ActionParsni1> get some find/exec on its ass
<rajkalyan> should i get self extracting?
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: yes
<rajkalyan> rpm?
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: let me check
<damien> Action, that worked thanks
<ActionParsni1>  Linux (self-extracting file)  filesize:  18.83 MB
<ActionParsni1> damien: np bro, can you see what is happening with the command
<damien> Yeah it unrared it
<rajkalyan> what do i do with the file then?
<ActionParsni1> damien: id put it in a file, or a script so you can use it later
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: chmod +x it
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: then sh ./<filename> it
<rajkalyan> ??
<damien> Okay thanks Action
<rajkalyan> could you explain that?
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: http://ubuntusite.com/how-to-make-java-plugin-work-in-firefox-kubuntu-hardy-hero/
<ActionParsni1> heres an easier deal :)
<ActionParsni1> damien: you could have a menu for it to allow multipe compression types ;)
<damien> How would I do that
<ActionParsni1> damien: look into bash scripting
<ActionParsni1> damien: let me search
<damien> Ok
<redxcf> Hello .. Im a new user to linux ...a kinda lost new user to linux seeking help ... can any one help...so many questions gezz.. i talk french also ..
<filo1234> hello i have a problema with skype, eeepc' s integrated microphone don' capture my voice
<ActionParsni1> damien: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_08_02.html
<damien> Thanks
<ActionParsni1> damien: in the grey, check the read command ;)
<ActionParsni1> damien: follow by if()
<damien> Ok
<rajkalyan> how can i test to see if i have java
<ActionParsni1> damien: then you can have all different syntaxes based on the input
<ActionParsni1> rajkalyan: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<redxcf> Hello .. Im a new user to linux ...a kinda lost new user to linux seeking help ... can any one help...!!!!!so many questions gezz.. i talk french also ..
<ActionParsni1> !ask | redxcf
<ubottu> redxcf: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<redxcf> ok
<nado> hey
<usuario__> nas
<MaskedOne> Well had a question but just solved it as Konversation was starting lol
<crimsaq> ew @ Konversation :P
<MaskedOne> lol
<redxcf> when i installed ubuntu it upgraded it self to ubuntu hardy 8 somting.. then at the log on screen what do i use gnome ???
<nado> maybe somebody here can help me... i get nothing when i plug an external hdd into my usb port
<ActionParsni1> crimsaq: whats your irc client of choice??
<nado> it's been in my laptop and therefore has a linux filesystem, but now the laptop's broke and i can't get to my data
<crimsaq> XChat :P
<MaskedOne> redxcf, ubuntu is always gnome unless you installed something urself or you are using Kubuntu/Xubuntu etc...
<MaskedOne> Kubuntu uses KDE
<ActionParsni1> redxcf: ubuntu == gnome de
<redxcf> ok..
<THannigan> nado: Does it show up when you do sudo fdisk -l?
<nado> THannigan: nope
<redxcf> now another question how to install a theme? any references...?
<ActionParsni1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YP0bc89C6Cw
<Gondovald> redcfx:try thins : http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac_p2
<ActionParsni1> Gondovald: oh jeez no
<Gondovald> :-)
<nado> THannigan: i suppose you'd say my hdd is broke now, right?
<redxcf> do i accept the cookies from www.howtoforge.com Gondovald???
<filo1234> i have an eeepc 900 with kubuntu, my microphone don' t run how ca i test it?
<ActionParsni1> filo1234: does it pick up in other apps?
<ActionParsni1> oh
<ActionParsni1> sorry, erm recording apps
<ActionParsni1> filo1234: is it the 900?
<filo1234> ActionParsni1:  yes sorry with skype
<redxcf> whats the difference and which is the better one between ubuntu kubuntu and the others????
<filo1234> ActionParsni1:  eeepc 9"
<ActionParsni1> filo1234: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sound-recorder
<THannigan> nado: Or your USB. Do other things work in that port?
<ActionParsni1> filo1234: is the keyboard any good?
<filo1234> ActionParsni1:  yes
<ActionParsni1> cool, might grab one :)
<filo1234> ActionParsni1:  only microphone with skype don' t run
<filo1234> ActionParsni1:  noe i read your link
<jimmy51_> is there a utility in kubuntu that will compare two different kernel config files and point out the differences?
<nado> THannigan: other devices work, and the hdd worked in my laptop 2 days ago
<nado> either it's the case or i don't know
<Gondovald> redcfx: well, yes cookies are not very dangerous you know, you can delete them yoursel if you're really parano :-)
<ActionParsni1> nado: diff filename1 filename2
<ActionParsni1> nado: man diff
<redxcf> i am
<nado> ActionParsni1: you meant jimmy51_ ;)
<filo1234> ActionParsni1:  but i need of that package for skype??
<redxcf> whats the difference and which is the better one between ubuntu kubuntu and the others????
<jimmy51_> it's for two slightly different versions of the kernel, and the options are arranged a little different (and comments)
<spideyman> redxcf depends wether you like gnome or kde
<redxcf> whats the difference?
<jimmy51_> i'm looking for something that specifically will point out where one says 'y' and the other says 'n'
<nado> when i boot my win xp partition the hdd won't be usable for the filesystem but it's at least listed in the devices list thing
<ActionParsni1> filo1234: does it pickup the audio?
<ActionParsni1> filo1234: install it to test
<filo1234> ActionParsni1: ok
<spideyman> redxcf you would have to try for yourself
<redxcf> i dont even know what im doing or barely how i got here
<ActionParsni1> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<redxcf> ok..
<redxcf> haha
<redxcf> crash the whole thing
<ActionParsni1> im bored, gonna install compiz for a laugh
<ActionParsni1> redxcf: none is "better" is only what you like
<ActionParsni1> redxcf: xubuntu and fluxbuntu are very light in ram for example
<filo1234> ActionParsni1:  how can i test it?
<ActionParsni1> filo1234: install sound-recorder and try it
<nado> is there some hdd size limit i can plug into my usb or something? maybe that's it...
<redxcf> special features or somthing ? i just wanna look at movies..listen to music chat and play maybe a game or two..
<filo1234> ActionParsni1:  i have intsalled ....but i try skype or sound-recorder on terminal?
<nado> redxcf: it's how they say, try it
<redxcf> ok
<THannigan> nado: Depends on how old your laptop is.. Shouldn't be a factor. How big is it?
<ActionParsni1> filo1234: no, sound-recorder is its own app, run it and try your mic, see if its installed correctly
<redxcf> how do i instal programs now...hehe. dumb question
<ActionParsni1> redxcf: ubuntu or kubuntu are very easy to configure
<nado> redxcf: people changing from windows usually like kde more, ir's not much of a change then
<redxcf> gezz simple you say !!! ive been up for like 3 days on this
<ActionParsni1> redxcf: theres aptitude or synaptic or apt-get for command line
<nado> THannigan: the hdd is maybe 3 years old, i'm trying to use it with my desktop right now, but it's an nforce2 based system, and i'm pretty sure i managed to get it working some time ago....
<nado> i'm just not sure about some usb driver issues or anything
<THannigan> Heh. I'm not really sure what to tell you if you know your USB works and it doesn't pop up in 'sudo fdisk -l
<nado> crap
<THannigan> ' Your above my level at that point.
<nado> heh
<THannigan> Darned enter key in the worst spot.
<redxcf> i got video problems too .. i have a ati radeon X1300 when i play videos on movie player it plays well but in full screen it unberable same for the screensavers and the music thing any one can help >?
<nado> hmm thanks anyway, i'll try to boot that friggin thing now, maybe that'll work
<jimmy51_> anyone here ever used kccmp "kernel config compare"?
<filo1234> ActionParsni1:  i have try sound-recorder error during open sound card /dev/dsp
<jimmy51_> i'm trying to compile an app that says it needs qt3
<jimmy51_> i installed the qt3 developer tools, but i still get errors running qmake
<jimmy51_> http://pastebin.cross-lfs.org/5628
<jimmy51_> sorr
<jimmy51_> 5629
<jimmy51_> http://pastebin.cross-lfs.org/5629
<redxcf> i got video problems too .. i have a ati radeon X1300 when i play videos on movie player it plays well but in full screen it unberable same for the screensavers and the music thing any one can help >?
<ActionParsni1> filo1234: theres your starting point ;)
<zoubi> plop
<redxcf> whats gdm themes
<Coggz> Help please, i installed matchbox, and im in it now. but there is no log out option...
<attila_> Hello, can somebody help w/sound config?
<Nece228> attila_: What do you mean exactly
<Coggz> anyone?
<attila_> I recently installed some extras and now xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers. no kmixer either even though it's installed
<Coggz> anyone?
<ThomasD> Coggz: whats the problem?
<ThomasD> just came online
<nado> the hdd is now listed under media....
<nado> but i can't mount it
<rohan> i cleaned up my old kernels, but noticed that there are many directories in /lib/modules still having kernel revision -16, -17, -18. they all have -386, -generic, -server, -rt directories. however, the latest update to kernel, -19, has only the -generic directory in /lib/modules. is it a problem?
<rohan> can someone please cross check with their system and tell me?
<athlon1_> can you tell me any program like httport to tunnel a proxy? But also with suppoer outside...
<Coggz> anyone have any idea how to log out of matchbox?
<athlon1> can anyone tell me a program like httport to bypass a proxy? Thanks
<llutz> athlon1: maybe httptunnel
<filo1234> how can i test my microphone integrated on eeepc?
<rajkalyan> how do i check what version of kubuntu i have?
<llutz> lsb_release -a
<rohan> rajkalyan: lsb_release -a
<rajkalyan> thanks
<athlon1> filo1234: Thanks, but I need an ouside server? Or can I use public servers?
<filo1234> athlon1:  ??
<athlon1> Wha I mean is thar the tunnel is stablished with a outside server. And httport allow to use your own server or public servers.
<llutz> athlon1: yes you'll need a server, i'm not sure if there are public ones... maybe check this too http://transconnect.sourceforge.net/
<athlon1> Thaks, I'll try it tomorrow.
<ashley> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4.1 and enabled Desktop Effects, after doing that and restarting KDM my taskbar has disappeared
<ashley> I've googled but the only solution I can find is to remove the entire .kde4 directory in my home dir
<ashley> Just saw topic ;)
<TuniX12> ashley: kde4.1 is still experimental
<ashley> It's KDE 4 Remix I believe
<ashley> downloaded it from ubuntu.com and didn't see any notice of Beta, so I imagine it is remix
<TuniX12> ashley: yes but it's NOT stable yet
<TuniX12> this is why KDE4 is not LTS
<ashley> Lovely
<ashley> Still, I would like to fix it
<TuniX12> btw i've nerver tried kde4 but it looks awesome
<THannigan> ashley: Have you tried right clik - add widgets?
<lakis1982> aaaaap1982
<lakis1982> ap1982
<Aw0L> so after setting a root password, how do I get prompts in kde to require root pw instead of user pw?
<window> how can I get my puter to recognize my USB and Firewire ports?
<rajkalyan> how do i use win to open windows programs?
<rajkalyan> wine
<Aw0L> rajkalyan, you have to install the application (or run the appropriate *.exe) with wine
<Aw0L> window, if your chipset is supported (most likely is), you will just need to mount the device
<Aw0L> check your system logs if you're not sure what the device is after plugging in your usb dealeo
<window> Aw0L, where would I go to mount them?
<Aw0L> the command line?
<Aw0L> you can do it through kde too
<Aw0L> but the command line is more fun
<window> no, grphically
<Aw0L> so...you want to use and not learn
<rajkalyan> thanks
<window> ........yeah
<window> all graphical for me
<window> the way it was meant to be, so said God (Wozniak and Jobs)
<Aw0L> Mac is way too limited without going to the command line
<window> meh, OK so said the guys from Amiga
<window> ok ok, gimme the command line and explain what i'm doing
<THannigan> Lol. Command line usage is one of the main things holding linux down.
<window> indeed
<Aw0L> commercial OS's cater to ignorant users because that's what makes them money
<Aw0L> hence, all the gui stuff
<Aw0L> CLI is far more powerful
<window> well.....text slows us all down, click click>>>>clack clack clack clack
<Aw0L> text?
<Aw0L> type faster
<window> yes, as in CLI
<Aw0L> lol
<Aw0L> guess that depends on how fast you type
<window> well.....do u have the commands/
<Aw0L> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/15776-how-mount-usb-flash-drives-linux.html
<Aw0L> window, check that out
<Aw0L> your device may not be /dev/sda1
<Aw0L> it will be /dev/sdxx however
<Aw0L> so, possibly /dev/sda2
<Aw0L> or /dev/sdb1, etc
<Aw0L> you're better off learning the CLI first, then the gui
<Aw0L> so when something doesn't work, you'll be able to fix it
<Aw0L> that and you can create shortcuts for yourself down the line that will make linux easier
<window> that doesn't apply to me, i'm using Kubuntu, so I can't translate all that hububujub
<Aw0L> what doesn't apply to you?
<window> that link, because it's so broad
<Aw0L> what are you talking about?
<Aw0L> kubuntu = linux; linux = linux
<Aw0L> it all works
<window> anyway, i used infocenter, and it says nothing is plugged in my 1394, so how can i change that?
<Aw0L> so replace the "su" with "sudo"
<Aw0L> wow
<window> Aw0L, Console and Konsole are the same but getting there isn't
<Aw0L> window, I have no idea what you're talking about
<window> Aw0l, graphically each distro of LInux is dissimilar
<window> the K menu is nothing like Applications in Ubuntu, k?
<Aw0L> that has nothing to do with the distro
<Aw0L> that's desktop environment
<window> -.-
<window> does Ubuntu come with KDE?
<Aw0L> although each distro does tailor their gui some
<Aw0L> ubuntu uses gnome
<Aw0L> which is why they are dissimilar
<window> exactly, each distro uses a different desktop environment
<Aw0L> install KDE on two different distributions, and they will be more or less the same
<Aw0L> no they don't!
<window> of course
<Aw0L> KDE on kubuntu os just like kde on centos or fedora, or suse, etc
<Aw0L> but
<Aw0L> if you know the command line, it doesn't matter what distro you use
<Aw0L> you'll know them all
<window> I know u can install any desktop on any distro but each distro comes with one or the other
<Aw0L> except for some distro-specific tools and the package management system
<window> I KNOW
<Aw0L> alright, so what's the problem?
<window> *sigh* is anyone else here now?
<window> 339 nicks and noone on
<TuniX12> window: what's your problem?
<Aw0L> window is lazy
<Aw0L> :)
<window> Tunix, can u tell me (in graphical means) how to mount something plugged into my Firewire port? My pc doesn't seem to recognize it
<window> of course i am, i came form Windows95
<Aw0L> aka, he wants to use, not learn
<Aw0L> that's what google is for
<window> ur talking to someone who put up with MS-DOS for 2 years, k?
<Aw0L> window, as you'll learn, at some point you can't come and ask questions in here and get answers, because with more complicated issues, you'll actually have to know how to use your computer in order to give people enough information to help you
<window> .....i know, THIS is my learning curve
<Aw0L> so, maybe I"m being a jerk, but I'm trying to help
<Aw0L> that link I sent you told you all you needed to know to mount USB devices
<Aw0L> firewire might be a bit more complicated - I don't use them myself
<window> WTF, i asded if u can gimme the command and tell me what it's doing and u send me some URL
<Aw0L> lol
<Aw0L> the URL had the commands!!
<Aw0L> RTF
<Aw0L> whoops
<Aw0L> RTFM
<window> but u said nothing about what it's doing
<Aw0L> sorry I told you to read
<Aw0L> each command is explained!
<window> gah, why don't these things come with command manuals like DOS, at least Microsoft considered HUMAN BEINGS would use this stuff
<Aw0L> lol
<Aw0L> window, they do come with manuals, type "man mount"
<asilva> awol biza
<window> peh, took a human to tell me that
<Aw0L> there is a separate manual for almost every unix command
<asilva> willi_ballenthin, is bad
<asilva> window, bad
<window> eh?
<asilva> window, crazy?
<Aw0L> yeah, what?
<window> -.- OH LOOK, i found my Win95 disk, lata!
<asilva> Aw0L, loki
<Aw0L> lol
<Datz> Hi, "mount.ntfs-3g" is using alot of cpu...100% between the two that are running simultaneously.  What can I do to alleviate the problem?
<Datz> restart?
<TuniX12> Datz:  unmount your ntfs volumes
<TuniX12> and kill the process
<Datz> thanks
<Datz> TuniX12, do you think the problem will be back later?
<TuniX12> Datz: dont ever kill it before unmounting
<Datz> ok
<Datz> I'll make a bold note of that  ;)
<TuniX12> Datz: i dont think so
<Datz> great, thanks  :)
<TuniX12> Datz: you're welcome
<Datz> I take it I should kill apache2 that is using that drive before unmounting it too  :)
<Datz> screw it, I'm just restarting
<tayfun> hello room i need help
<tayfun> i have 4 sides cube effect on my desktop and on and under my cube is some pictures what i dont want how can i change those pictures?
<jaimeken> soy nuevo en esto; alguien me puede explicar como configurar otro servidor¿? y decirme alguno...
<logico_> jaimeken: entra a kubuntu-es
<logico_> con un /join #kubuntu-es
<engineer> !es | jaimeken
<ubottu> jaimeken: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jaimeken> ok, gracias
<Aw0L> so...no one knows how to get kcmshell to prompt for root pw instead of user?
<TuniX12> jaimeken: or # ubuntu-ar :p
<TuniX12> dont cry for me argentina
<jaimeken> gracias
<undrbug> hay alguien que sea de norte de argentina?
<Aw0L> undrbug, no :(
<jan> hey
<jan> ist hier wer da ?
<TuniX12> jan english please
<jan> why ?
<lilith> maybe those are #kubuntu rules
<lilith> i mean
<lilith> that is
<TuniX12> jan where are youn from you can find local rooms
<emma> bascule: Any ideas on dual booting Kubuntu and Ubuntu but keeping one home partition?
<jan> I'm from germany northsea
<bascule> yes, it is all in the uids
<bascule> emma: ^^
<TuniX12> jan #kubuntu-de
<emma> bascule: I just wanted to see your name here :) It's fixed now. :)
<window> Tunix12, when i look in KInfoCenter at my 1394 it says "No Devices" are plugged in, yet my camera is plugged in and on, and works in windows, how do i manually force it on?
<bascule> emma: well yes it seems to be :)
<TuniX12> window  what mark do u have?
<window> mark?
<TuniX12> the manufacturer
<window> of my PC? or Camcorder?
<TuniX12> of the cam
<window> Sony
<window> it works with non-propietary drives
<TuniX12> dunno if it has linux driver google for it
<window> wouldn't it at least recognize it? or is that normal?
<lilith> hey, tunix, is there an irc server for paraguay?
<TuniX12> lilith: what's the suffix of  paraguay  par??
<TuniX12> window there is alinux driver for firewire
<lilith> py
<TuniX12> try #ubuntu-py
<window> yes!! how do i update drivers?
<lilith> thx
<TuniX12> lilith there is no ubuntu-py
<TuniX12> lol
<lilith> -.-'
<lilith> thats bad
<TuniX12> window  try this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<TuniX12> lilith:  you can register that room yourself and help spreading the word!
<lilith> ok
<lilith> i'm going to xD
<lilith> bye thanks again
<TuniX12> bye
<Firefishe> n
<Firefishe> n... LOL  mistype, sowwy folks
<window> can somebody explain these instructions to me
<window> "source code: chmod 775 chris-stream.sh" "Copy this file to the /usr/bin directory"
<TuniX12> window:  right click on chris-stream.sh and go to properties and make it excecutable than place it in usr/bin
<TuniX12> sudo cp "file_path" /usr/bin/
<window> hm, so how do i do this in Konsole?
<TuniX12> tape
<window> sudo cp chmod 775 chris-stream.sh /usr/bin/
<window> right?
<TuniX12> NO
<window> eh
<TuniX12> where  this file is  placed?
<TuniX12> give me the whole path
<window> hold on, he told me to save it as one thing then make-executable another, can u make sense of this? http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/24/chris-pirillo-live-stream-in-linux-without-browser/
<TuniX12> window: look chmod command means change mode it chage the file to executable
<window> AH!
<window> so what would 775 mean?
<TuniX12> than you have to copy this file to binaries folder /usr/bin
#kubuntu 2008-06-17
<TuniX12> window:  it means write read execute
<window> ok, but if u read the link he says name it chris-stream.sh but then he says "source code sudo cp chmod 775 chris-stream.sh"
<TuniX12> window:  wait i will read it
<TuniX12> window open konsole
<TuniX12> ok?
<window> done
<window> *learning*(
<TuniX12> now you have to know where did you put this file and in konsole tape :
<window> tape?
<TuniX12> cd 'file path'
<TuniX12> write it mean
<TuniX12> the file is in desktop?,
<TuniX12> window put that file in your desktop
<window> k
<TuniX12> now open konsole and write : sudo chmod 775 chris-stream.sh
<window> no such file or directory
<window> what should i name it? "chmod 775 chris-stream.sh" ?
<TuniX12> change directory to it /home/your_name/desktop
<window> directory?
<TuniX12> you should tell konsole where your file is placed
<TuniX12> so it can access it
<TuniX12> cd command means change directory
<window> one sec
<TuniX12> in the file manager you can see the path
<window> wait, omg i'm so lost
<window> what does CD do and what is it for?
<engineer> al gore endorses obama
<TuniX12> ok window i advise you to go to ubuntu channel
<window> but i has Kubuntu
<TuniX12> ok window  cd means change directory
<TuniX12> its the same linux
<window> what is it for?
<engineer> man cd
<TuniX12> it tell konsole the right path for wanted files
<engineer> man <command>
<engineer> to find what the command is for
<window> ok TuniX, and why am I doing this?
<TuniX12> i explained that
<TuniX12> lol
<window> how do i find out what the directory is? it's on my desktop
<engineer> cd /home/window/Desktop
<TuniX12> open konsole and just write cd
<TuniX12> then write ls
<window> OH
<window> OMG I GOT IT
<window> ok so now i'm in the Desktop
<TuniX12> ok
<TuniX12> now write sudo  chmod 775 chris-stream.sh
<engineer> chmod +x chris-stream.sh
<window> done, i got no response
<engineer> no response is given
<engineer> ls -l
<window> good, good
<TuniX12> paf
<engineer> check if x appears on the left in all collums
<window> can anyone tell me what the 775 was for?
<engineer> man chmod
<TuniX12> read write execute for group
<window> engineer, i typed TuniX' code, not urs
<Lupus-SLE> Good day everypeople!
<window> mk
<monk3y> what was the key binding for the window where u can close applications and so? cant remember its name..
<TuniX12> window: just go to #ubuntu
<engineer> win+d
<Lupus-SLE> For some reason... my optical drives won't be read by anything... I put a DVD in or a CD and it doesn't seem to pick up
<Lupus-SLE> What's up with that?
<engineer> tried mounting manually?
<monk3y> my bro has same problem
<Aw0L_> so is selecting "Administrator Mode" from Control Panel supposed to send me back to the control panel main page?
<Aw0L_> feels buggy
<engineer> what's the kubuntu michigan channel?
<engineer> Aw0L_ kde4?
<monk3y> good night peeps
<engineer> !us
<ubottu> Factoid us not found
<engineer> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<monk3y> !fin
<ubottu> Factoid fin not found
<engineer> !michigan
<ubottu> Factoid michigan not found
<Lupus-SLE> engineer: Mounting manually tells me that the superblock is write protected... and that it's the wrong fs type
<Aw0L_> engineer, no, three
<Aw0L_> engineer, seems like if you set a root password in kubuntu, the admin privilege stuff acts funny
<lilith> you should just use sudo, in ubuntu is the same
<engineer> works fine here
<Aw0L_> you have a root pw set
<Aw0L_> ?
<engineer> Aw0L find the settings command
<engineer> and run it this way: kdesu <settings>
<Lupus-SLE> Ok I've cocked up
<Lupus-SLE> For some reason my optical drives have disapeared off the face of the planet
<Lupus-SLE> That... and I've screwed with fstab
<Lupus-SLE> Can somebody please show me the default dvd read/write line?
<TuniX12> lupus goto #ubuntu
<Lupus-SLE> Why?
<Aw0L_> engineer, you have to have the correct permissions on the /etc/sudoers file - I changed mine for editing
<engineer> k
<Lupus-SLE> TuniX12: Why?
<TuniX12> lore active
<TuniX12> more
<teque> hola eledix
<teque> estas hay?
<TuniX12> !es| teque
<ubottu> teque: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<engineer> TuniX12 teque left
<TuniX12> ah
<Invisionfree> How do I install a .cur mouse pointer?
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> hello all
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> anyone here
<engineer> nop
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> lol
<engineer> Instead of asking whether anyone works with something you need help with, please save time by asking your actual question. If someone knows and wants/has time to help, perhaps he/she will.
<Jucato> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Invisionfree> Jucato: Any luck?
<Invisionfree> I also have a .zip with like 4 .cur files in it that it didn't take
<boggystudios> does anyone here have a Sansa View?
<pucko-> what is a sansa view?
<NickPresta> !away > pascutti
<pascutti> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<pascutti> ah... ok... htanks, sorry
<Invisionfree> How do I convert a CUR into a linux curso?
<byteme_> how do I check the amount of memory I have and CPU speed and all that stuff in 7.10?
<jhutchins> byteme_: Well, there's /proc/cpuinfo for the CPU, free and top for memory and load.  Remember that linus will always use all of your memory.
<engineer> byteme_ top
<stdin> jhutchins: linus can use his own memory ;)
<byteme_> do I have to get the info seprately (i.e. ram, cpu, disk space)?
<lakis1982> hi ,.. i have a problem adding new desktops .. i go to configure desktops i add desktops but nothing happens .. this is happening when i have the option custom effects selected in the desktop effects... when i select the option no effects then i can add desktops normally ... whats going on ??
<byteme_> I am looking for the similar results of system properties in Windows
<Awsoonn> what package contains the 'Add Printer wizard'
<Awsoonn> byteme_: cat /proc/meminfo
<Awsoonn> byteme_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Jucato> lakis1982: Compiz-Fusion, that's what's going on
<Awsoonn> byteme_: and df
<Jucato> it's interfering with normal KDE desktop management.
<lakis1982> what you mean?
<Jucato> byteme_: try taking a look at ksysguard (dunno about the disk space though)
<lakis1982> jucato?
<Jucato> lakis1982: I mean that Compiz-Fusion, the "Desktop Effects", is incompatible with KDE virtual desktops. that's why nothing happens when you try to add a desktop the normal KDE way when Desktop Effects are enabled
<Jucato> I think Compiz uses a different way to add a virtual desktop (which they call viewports)
<lakis1982> what shoudl i do ?
<Jucato> ask in #compiz-fusion
<byteme_> thanks all lot bro: Awsoonn
<ttuuxxx> ﻿Hi I'm building KDE on a none kde distro, And well its working well But I'm Having a couple of small issues the first 2 are.﻿Any Ideas how to fix "CData" and "Could not find mime type application/octet-stream" and this is what it looks like http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/9425/bibletimecdatanl4.png
<ttuuxxx> On ya I'm using Ubuntu intrepid packages to get kde working
<NickPresta> ttuuxxx, that CDATA bit is from an XML or XHTML document. It is used to wrap CSS/JavaScript.
<NickPresta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CDATA
<Daisuke_Laptop> ttuuxxx: you're using intrepid packages to build kde on a distro that isn't ubuntu?
<ttuuxxx> yes Daisuke and its working excellent, the kde base is 40mb compressed and things like k3b i have working perfectly and its a 7mb compressed, bibletime is 8mb compressed etc, they both work really well.
<ttuuxxx> Its taken me around 2weeks to get the bugs/build out
<ttuuxxx> around 90+hrs
<NickPresta> ttuuxxx, you could have installed any other generic distro, installed their KDE packages (or builds) and saved yourself some time
<ttuuxxx> I have kde running on puppy linux wich is gtk2 + Qt4 strictly, Basically I could have a the default puppy applications , plus k3b and bible time on a 150MB cd, which I can run live or install
<NegroAgy> hi
<NegroAgy> realplayer for linux  wher i fond?  download?
<ttuuxxx> hi NegroAgy
<ttuuxxx> thats easy i'll get a link
<NegroAgy> thx
<NegroAgy> iam new in linux
<ttuuxxx> just download http://www.real.com/linux and change the file permissions and execute from console , it self installs
<NickPresta> !realplayer
<NegroAgy> ok
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NegroAgy> ill try but  need help tu get orders..
<NegroAgy> _P
<NegroAgy> :P
<shaffy> if i'm formatting an external harddrive (used strictly for storage), is it necessary to have 5% of the filesystem blocks reserved for the super user?  can i make this 0%?
<ivan_> hi, i was updating my kubuntu kde 4 and a black out happened when it was configuring ssl-cert, and now im haviong problems how can i fix this??
<NegroAgy> yhi
<NegroAgy> need help
<NegroAgy> Enter the complete path to the directory where you want
<NegroAgy> RealPlayer to be installed.  You must specify the full
<NegroAgy> pathname of the directory and have write privileges to
<NegroAgy> the chosen directory.
<NegroAgy> Directory:  [/opt/real/RealPlayer]:
<NegroAgy> what can i write?
<pucko-> to get full permissions?
<NegroAgy> hi
<NegroAgy> yes
<pucko-> chmod +rwx /path/to/dir
<NegroAgy> thx
<NegroAgy> i copy
<NegroAgy> Destination:            chmod +rwx /path/to/dir
<NegroAgy> Enter [F]inish to begin copying files, or [P]revious to go
<NegroAgy> back to the previous prompts: [F]:
<pucko-> might not be exactly what you want though
<NegroAgy> :(
<NegroAgy> iam beginer
<NegroAgy> 4 days install linux.....
<pucko-> ok..
<NegroAgy> :D
<RurouniJones> Howdy all, does anyone know why I can no longer automount USB devices like an iPod in Hardy? I have read on the forums that this is a widespread problem that started ocuring recently but haven't been able to find an answer. I get "Permissions denied" when I try and automount
<pucko-> so, realplayer installer just wants to write to /opt
<pucko-> if you install it as root (or sudo) you don't need to change anything
<NegroAgy> then i push F
<NegroAgy> ok?
<pucko-> but as user, you should set a group or something.
<pucko-> let it be as it was before you asked me :)
<NegroAgy> i install with sudo
<pucko-> hit it :)
<NegroAgy> oki
<NegroAgy> :D
<NegroAgy> complet
<NegroAgy> ready?
<NegroAgy> thats it?
<NegroAgy> hehe
<pucko-> um, yes. but there's a simpler way. realplayer already exists in repository
<pucko-> or so I thought
<NegroAgy> ok
<NegroAgy> i give up
<NegroAgy> i go to sleep
<RurouniJones> Does anyone know why I can no longer automount USB devices like an iPod in Hardy? I have read on the forums that this is a widespread problem that started ocuring recently but haven't been able to find an answer. I get "Permissions denied" when I try and automount. This worked fine in Feisty, if I manually mount it I cannot access it in amarok because I cannot create a lockfile in the /media directory.
<NegroAgy> have nice moning
<boggystudios> Does anyone here know how to change the preferred format of an MTP device in amarok?
<ivan_> hello, can someone tell me what is the replace for kate in kubuntu 8.04??
<ivan_> !kate
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<boggystudios> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Jucato> ivan_: KDE 4?
<boggystudios> !transkode
<ubottu> Factoid transkode not found
<ivan_> Jucato, yes, and please dont send me to kubuntu-kde4 no one answers there
<Jucato> ivan_: kwrite is the default KDE 4 text editor. you can still install kate if you need it
<Jucato> as for no one answering there
<Jucato> !patience | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jucato> !night | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<Jucato> (sort of)
<Jucato> (kwrite has always been the *default* KDE text editor in KDE 3. Kubuntu changed it to kate)
<ivan_> Jucato ok thanks
<ivan_> oh this is a basic question, how do i start an application as super user??
<Jucato> if it's a graphical app, "kdesu <appname>"
<Jucato> !kdesu | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<solo> Where can i find my systems stats? like HD MEM etc???
<genii> solo: KButton...System...KInfoCenter
<solo> lol... it was hiding
<solo> thanks
<darkdelusions> genii: You beat me to it :)
<genii> darkdelusions: Apologies :)
<solo>  ok next question.. why is my system using almost 500mb physical mem??
<solo> ill send a PM to someone with the mem stats if you would like to see
<Jucato> !ram | solo
<ubottu> solo: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<solo> ty
<solo>  Keeping the cache means that if something needs the same data again, there's a good chance it will still be in the cache in memory. Fetching the information from there is around 1,000 times quicker than getting it from the hard disk.
<solo> there is my answer and why Linux is so damn fast! :) I likie
<darkdelusions> it has hella better memory managment? :)
<pucko-> I've always found it slow
<solo> ohh yes... ill never use a Winblows system again... hands down
<solo> pucko| what do u have under the hood??
<darkdelusions> solo: you say that till you find that 1 windows application that you cant live without and cant find a linux alterntive :)
<solo> this is only a 700 with 512mb and 20gig HD
<solo> dark... | ill find a way to live without it... im not a gamer so there went alot of reasons
<darkdelusions> I used to do it all the time then I was finally like the heck with it i can live without :)
<pucko-> only 450mhz p3, 192mb ram, but window still feels faster, for simple things.
<solo> i am kinda sad that !yahoo msgr dosent work here though
<darkdelusions> Solo use kopete
<darkdelusions> its an all in one instant msgr
<solo> pucko | PM me... posible i can send you a few processors
<solo> yeah thats what i use
<solo> pucko | i also have some ram im not using
<solo> pucko| its light weight so i would not mind mailing you some stuff... having a shity computer is tuff on the nerves
<pucko-> no, thanks. besides, it's an laptop it wont accept more memory
<solo> ohh ok
<solo> well if anyone else here needs something let me know... i like to help ppl
<jimmy51_home> weird... just had an update require a restart!
<jimmy51_home> haven't seen those since XP
<solo> !with in reason!
<ubottu> Factoid with in reason! not found
<solo> lol oops
<Jucato> jimmy51_home: it means that you had a kernel update
<solo> go figure
<jimmy51_home> i see
<Jucato> that's about the only time you will need to reboot. but even then it's optional until you actually want to use the new kernel
<jimmy51_home> jucato, how does that work?  i mean, updating stuff that's currently running?  i've updated apps right underneath themselves quite a bit.
<solo> i just found a computer on the side of the road today that had a HP burner and 30gig HD in it... and it all works
<solo> :D
<solo> ... and 64md stick
<Jucato> jimmy51_home: no problem with that usually. and in the case of a kernel upgrade, it actually doesn't upgrade an already running kernel. it installs a new copy of the latest kernel
<Jucato> (so basically a "kernel upgrade" is actually installing a new, separate kernel)
<jimmy51_home> does it retain the old, but just change the default grub entry?
<Jucato> yep yep
<jimmy51_home> how would... say, a firefox update work?
<Jucato> it always retains the old kernels and adds the new one to grub
<jimmy51_home> i've updated firefox through adept, while browsing with firefox
<pucko-> jucato, not really
<Jucato> pucko-: which one? ;)
 * Jucato said a lot of things
<jimmy51_home> oh!  i always tell it to keep the current menu.lst.  i suppose i'm missing out on the newest kernel then
<solo> is this the only channel on this server??
<jimmy51_home> solo, nope
<solo> i dont get anythig on channel list with Konversation
<jimmy51_home> did you click "apply filter" ?
<Ekushey> solo, type /join #channel_name to join a channel
<solo> yeah
<solo> tried everything
<Ekushey> solo, what happens?
<solo> nothing
<solo> ohh you mean the join command??
<jimmy51_home> maybe it's taking your name literally
<jimmy51_home> :)
<solo> lol nice on
<solo> one*
<jimmy51_home> good night fellas, it would all be downhill from that one
<solo> anyways... i can join channels but cant get a list
<solo> nite Jimmy
<Ekushey> solo, what do you mean by list?
<Ekushey> solo, do you mean a list of channels that are available on freenode?
<solo> yes
<Jucato> solo: you can type /list but be warned, you might get disconnected
<solo> tried that... server load too high
<Ekushey> solo, then you need to wait... it's a freenode issue
<solo> k
<darkdelusions> or you can randomly go around /whois people :) and join every channel there in
<darkdelusions> then you pm them and be like I am stalking you
<solo> and get dDOSed
<solo> another question.. is there somewhere i can go and see if my usb is turned on in bios with out going into bios??
<solo> cancel that
<solo> same place... Kinfo
<solo> now the question is... I have my phone pluged in... how can i access it?? ive searched all over the net for the software for the phone and cant find it... and the manufacturer site is shit
<pucko-> what kind of phone?
<epimeth> solo: which phone?
<pucko-> solo, check lspci|grep -i usb
<solo> Utstarcom CDM7126
<solo> the USB is up... and the phone is listed as pluged in so thats good
<solo> the maker is www.utstar.com
<darkdelusions> solo: I googled it and was unable to find anything
<solo> the phone they show on there site is not the phone i have http://handsets.utstar.com/Phones.aspx?sLoc=0&sLoad=All... the picture of the phone i have is at http://www.mycricket.com/cricketphones/details/7126
<epimeth> solo: have you tried kmobiletools?
<solo> nope.. where do i get it? package manager??
<Ekushey> solo, yes
<epimeth> yup
<solo> ty
<solo> getting now... let ya know
<solo> send email to their support team but they will want money im sure
<solo> lol it installed but now i cant find it... why dosent the package man. tell you where its going to put it???
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> true
<epimeth> its probably in utilities
<epimeth> but you can just alt+f2 kmobiletools
<solo> ohh kewl
<epimeth> !paste > solo
<epimeth> !paste | solo
<ubottu> solo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<solo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20754/
<solo> thats the startup screen for the Kmoble
<epimeth> let me install it....
<solo> moble phone device is set to: /dev/mobile  .... i dont know where to find the USB connection
<solo> when i plug in the phone the phone does nothing and the PC does nothing
<solo> on a winblows system it would try to search for the software drivers but at least list it as removable storage
<epimeth> solo: okay... here you have to go read the manual
<epimeth> solo: http://www.kmobiletools.org/
<epimeth> solo: you gonna give it a shot by yourself or you want me to help walk you through it?
<solo> help with what???
<solo> that site? lol tells me nothing
<solo> and id love some help
<solo> i want to add stuff to this phone with out having to pay for it
<solo> ill give anything i have to anyone... EXCEPT MY MONEY
<solo> ... hence the free operating system
<darkdelusions> Solo: what is your goal with it just adding ring tones? what?
<solo> yeah and the phone i have wont let web sites send them for some reason.. there are also some app that id like to try to load
<solo> GPS ect
<solo> the damn thing is brand new w/ bluetooth and wont receive a freakin SMS ringtone from myxertones.com
<solo> wtf
<jox> hola
<solo> hola que pasa
<darkdelusions> Hi jox
<jox> darkdelusions:  hi!
<NickPresta> !es | jox
<ubottu> jox: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Richard_Balls> How can I create a Kubuntu 8.04 live usb drive?
<flaccid> !usb | Richard_Balls
<ubottu> Richard_Balls: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Richard_Balls> thanks
<compilerwriter> Richard_Balls Here is the linke to a google search I did on the subject if those don't help you http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=how+to+make+kubuntu+thumb+drive+live&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyone
<flaccid> hi
<usamahashimi> I have mistakenly delete the file /etc/apt/sources.list, from which website i can find the repos for ubuntu 8.04?
<flaccid> usamahashimi: should just be able to re-enable them in adept manager in manage repositories
<usamahashimi> flaccid: adept is adding only two repos and from my previous hardy experience i remember that there were 5 or 6 repos
<flaccid> adept can add a lot more than 2 by default, which do you need
<usamahashimi> flaccid: lemme try again and i will tell you the result
<flaccid> ok
<usamahashimi> flaccid: yes, thanks :)
<flaccid> np
<usamahashimi> flaccid: should i also add the "Unsupported Updates"?
<flaccid> up to you, there usually isnt a need unless you find one
<usamahashimi> flaccid: is there any harm in adding it?
<flaccid> not usually, i enable it and then if i find a bug i look into it
<usamahashimi> flaccid: ok, thanks a lot
<flaccid> np
<comodo> hey can someone help me i cant get deluge-torrent to open in kubuntu
<flaccid> comodo: run it from konsole, what happens?
<comodo> le "/usr/bin/deluge", line 123, in <module>
<comodo>     subprocess.Popen(["dbus-launch", "deluge"] + sys.argv[1:])
<comodo>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/subprocess.py", line 594, in __init__
<comodo>     errread, errwrite)
<comodo>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/subprocess.py", line 1147, in _execute_child
<comodo>     raise child_exception
<comodo> OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<flaccid> !pastebin | comodo
<ubottu> comodo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> i suggest googling the errors
<comodo> sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/20761/
<flaccid> comodo: lots on google about the error
<flaccid> comodo: this is trying to install from repos?
<flaccid> !info deluge-torrent
<ubottu> deluge-torrent (source: deluge-torrent): A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.8.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2329 kB, installed size 6572 kB
<genii> The fix for deluge-torrent suggested at http://forum.deluge-torrent.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4875 is: sudo apt-get install dbus-x11
<flaccid> cool
 * genii sips his beer
 * flaccid gets jealous about the beer
 * genii checks flaccid's ID then slides him a beer
<flaccid> hehe cheers!
<genii> :)
<genii> Gotta keep it family-friendly, etc
<flaccid> totally
<codster> Hey i was wondering if anyone use's themes with Beryl and if so where do they get theme?
<doorknob60> beryl...you mean emerald?
<codster> well
<codster> im not sure
<codster> i have emerald and Beryl
<codster> im not sure how to get or apply themes?
<doorknob60> what kubuntu version you got? beryl is outdated, its called compiz fusion now
<codster> ohh
<codster> i have 7.04
<codster> :(
<doorknob60> id upgrade if i were you
<codster> i know
<doorknob60> but you dont need to
<codster> but im learning so there is no rush
<doorknob60> if your talking about emerald themes (the title bar themes), then theres should be an emerald theme manager somewhere
<codster> Well Compiz Fusion do i get that in the repos in my Version of Kubuntu?
<doorknob60> i havent used beryl, just compiz so idk if your not talking about emerald themes
<doorknob60> i dont think compiz fusion is in 7.04
<flaccid> is that feisty?
<doorknob60> yeah
<flaccid> !info compiz-fusion feisty
<ubottu> 'feisty' is not a valid distribution
<flaccid> !info compiz-fusion fiesty
<ubottu> 'fiesty' is not a valid distribution
<doorknob60> in october, feisty is unsupported and the repositories for it will go bye bye, so id upgrade soon
<codster> not sure i think it is,
<codster> :(
<codster> really
<doorknob60> yeah 7.04=feisty
<codster> can i upgrade without a CD?
<doorknob60> yeah
<codster> from using this present..
<doorknob60> 1 sec ill get a guide
<codster> okay
<codster> thanks
<EightiesK> lol i have a 5.04 cd...
<codster> lol im a little far behind. i dont want KDE 4.0 thou'
<codster> i have a6.06 :(
<codster> LTS :D
<flaccid> compiz is in feisty but not compiz-fusion it seems
<codster> well is 8.04 come with KDE4.0 by default?
<codster> or whichever the version is now.
<doorknob60> 8.04 default comes with 3.5.9
<doorknob60> 4.0 is too buggy rigth now
<codster> okay good
<codster> thats what i like to hear lol, i heard its buggy too.
<doorknob60> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<codster> thanks :D
<doorknob60> thats for 7.10 to 8.04 but ti should apply from 7.04 to 7.10 also
<codster> okay
<doorknob60> then wen your on 7.10 you can upgrade again to 8.04
<codster> lol wish me luck if not ill get a CD later
<flaccid> well technically you can upgrade from whatever. i've done dapper to hardy a few times
<doorknob60> ok
<codster> uhh lol
<doorknob60> well dapper is lts so they let you go to hardy
<doorknob60> on feisty and edgy you gotta go one at a tim
<flaccid> kind of. they say here they don't support such an upgrade..
<codster> so this only says 7.10 to 8.04?
<codster> the guide?
<flaccid> doorknob60: you don't. i've done an upgrade to hardy from all of them straight up
<doorknob60> yeah, but it applys for 7.04 to 7.10
<codster> okay
<flaccid> smoothness of upgrades always varies
<codster> thanks i thought you ment "Upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 then from 7.10 to 8.04" shesh i dont have that much time lol,
<doorknob60> thats the supported way
<doorknob60> i think 7.04 to 8.04 might require manual editing of sources.list
<flaccid> in theory you may run into less problems doing it that way
<codster> uhh
<codster> great
<codster> i think ill just order a CD
<codster> lol
<doorknob60> no need
<codster> will save me the hassle, i hate the editing list's and texts and things
<codster> but i need to learn
<doorknob60> its easy
<codster> well i dont want to upgrade if its going to cause problems
<doorknob60> press alt f2 and type this: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<codster> ohh
<doorknob60> then change everywhere it says 'feisty' to 'hardy'
<codster> thats it?
<codster> 0.0 lol i thought it would be much harder
<doorknob60> then run sudo apt-get update
<flaccid> then you gotta perform the upgrade :)
<doorknob60> then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<codster> well i'll try the upgrade, if all else fails i dont mind reinstalling.
<doorknob60> that should do it
<codster> shesh
<codster> lol
<codster> and i will go to 8.04?
<doorknob60> i upgraded my debian from etch to lenny succesfully using the same mehtod today
<codster> let me right that down
<doorknob60> yeah thats striiahgt to 8.04 :)
<codster> Could they make Linux as easy as windows, and if they did. Would it contain Virus's like windows? Because somethings i could see being as an improvement for me (noob) user lol
<codster> i just wanted to know althou i am a little offtopic :(
<flaccid> they are working towards it, but a lot the problems are with vendors
<doorknob60> yeah
<doorknob60> clean install of windows is harder than clean (k)ubuntu install
<codster> yeah, i totally understand things like that, its just when i come to Kubuntu its a little harder, But yet its easier to deal with.
<codster> yeah thats for sure
<doorknob60> but ubuntu seems harder because you gotta set it up yourself when windows typically is preinstalled and working
<flaccid> you said it!
<codster> yeah thats what i mean
<flaccid> doorknob60: not when you have to install drivers after
<codster> and this editing things? i took one look and in my head "ahhh" lol, i dont wanna mess around with things.
<flaccid> you gotta install office, ant-virus and all that
<doorknob60> well when you buy a new computer with windows it includes the needed drivers
<codster> yeah which bog's down your system and it goes downhill from that
<doorknob60> yeah i know
<flaccid> who needs to buy a new computer ?
<codster> :D
<flaccid> you don't have to edit things much at all in hardy+
<doorknob60> i always build them
<codster> well im going to install 8.04 thanks for the help
<codster> okay thanks
<codster> bye
<flaccid> ciao
<doorknob60> alot cheaper than buying your own comp
<comodo> i have checked all of my errors on google but no results
<flaccid> windows + msoffice + av = a lot of money
<doorknob60> i got a decent cpu and mobo for under $150
<comodo> i can't figure tis out
<[zEr0-x]> is a very very small pic, don't u have a big one ?
<flaccid> comodo: how did you go doing the fix?
<comodo> i just googled the errors
<comodo> i cannot find anything on them
<flaccid> [13:46] <genii> The fix for deluge-torrent suggested at http://forum.deluge-torrent.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4875 is: sudo apt-get install dbus-x11
<comodo> nice i'll try that thanks
<flaccid> coolio
<doorknob60> who here has an ati card? how well does it work?
<flaccid> its alright, im on one atm
<codster> when i typed thoes commands in it did not do anything in upgrading
<doorknob60> my new mobo apperantly doesnt support nvidia 8 series cards for some reason so i might have to buy ati
<flaccid> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
<comodo> wow now it opens thanks flaccid i appricate it
<flaccid> np comodo
<codster> It just showed a list of text of websites and it didnt do anything
<flaccid> doorknob60: nvidia 9600gt is better choice
<doorknob60> it might have problems with 9 sersies too though, not sure yet
<flaccid> codster: pastebin both your /etc/apt/sources.list and output of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<doorknob60> 3 out of 3 newegg reviews say 8 series doesnt work, i bought mobo before any of those reviews
<doorknob60> noone of them say anything about 9 series
<codster> shoot
<codster> one second
<flaccid> doorknob60: weird
<doorknob60> it has integrated ati :P
<doorknob60> probly related to that
<flaccid> still latest nvidia drivers have issues that slow em down by heaps atm
<flaccid> the restricted one
<doorknob60> im using latest nvidia drivers on my nvidia 5200 no probolems
<flaccid> yeah, but depending on what version you may not be getting full fps
<doorknob60> glxgears shows the same as ive gotten since 7.04
<flaccid> thats good
<doorknob60> i know glxgears isnt benchmark but idc
<doorknob60> no problems here, im on debian lenny though
<flaccid> i can't remember what exactly it affects. kde4 devs found it by accident in testing
<doorknob60> hmm, maybe its a kde4 bug or something?
<flaccid> nah they worked it out to be the driver, but can't remember what exactly
<doorknob60> ah ok
<doorknob60> doesnt affect me so thats fine :)
<flaccid> yeah
<doorknob60> so do you have any weird problems with the ati driver?
<flaccid> i think it affects me. aint getting the high fps i should
<snake> has anyone resolved the dolphin problem with html files ?
<flaccid> ati is a pita, but its ok. its always the complaints about setting up dual display etc
<doorknob60> i like dual monitors....hmm...
<codster> flaccid, its right here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/20768/
<doorknob60> does tv out work?
<flaccid> um i havnt really tried but i couldn't get the s-video to go in the past on restricted..
<doorknob60> meh
<doorknob60> thats what i need, svideo out and dual screens
<doorknob60> works perfect on geforce 5200
<flaccid> restricted drivers need to support the other ports in randr..
<flaccid> using nvidia driver?
<doorknob60> yeah, installed manually off nvidia site a few days ago
<doorknob60> debian doesnt need no bloated restricted manager :P
<flaccid> codster: doesn't look like you did the text replace of 'feisty' to 'hardy' in sources.list
<codster> ohh shoot
<codster> lol
<codster> okay one second lol
<codster> my mistake
<flaccid> doorknob60: how you set up the dual, the nvidia config binaries?
<doorknob60> yeah, kdesu nvidia-settings
<codster> what was the command? i think i might of added an extra space
<doorknob60> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<codster> okay thanks'
<codster> there was an "s"
<flaccid> cool
<doorknob60> ah ok
<codster> Could not run the specified command
<doorknob60> ?
<flaccid> maybe feisty only had kdesu which is symlink to kdesudo ?
<codster> thats what it is giving me
<flaccid> codster: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<doorknob60> maybe, kdesu and kdesudo both work for me
<codster> lol
<codster> your right :D
<doorknob60> in debian theyre different :O
<flaccid> should of been kdesudo all along
<codster> okay im in a Text editor (kate)
<doorknob60> in debian kdesu needs root password kdesudo needs user password
<codster> Every Fiesty Word i replace with Hardy?
<flaccid> codster: do the replace, exit and save
<doorknob60> yeah
<doorknob60> no capital
<codster> okay
<codster> lol thats alot!
<flaccid> doorknob60: has it been like that all along?
<doorknob60> flaccid: i think so, debian by defaut uses root instead of sudo, so kdesu is for su (root), kdesudo is for sudo (like in ubuntu)
<flaccid> doorknob60: i'll give the dual a shot on this 9600 soon, but i need hdmi heh
<doorknob60> im not worried about dual or tv out on 9600
<flaccid> yeah i use debian, but only as server
<flaccid> yes but lots of people would be ? we have to use beta drivers atm
<doorknob60> im worried if it would support my mobo because the ati integrated card seems to "block" 8 series cards from working
<doorknob60> i heard 7800's work fine
<flaccid> hmmm one can only try
<flaccid> yeah they are good
<codster> Now its done
<codster> how do i save?
<codster> just save?
<doorknob60> yeah
<flaccid> just close and say yes
<codster> okay
<codster> that was alot of hardy words lol
<codster> now i will do the commands
<codster> there we go
<codster> getting hardy updates :D
<doorknob60> good
<codster> thanks man
<codster> this is awesome and easy lol
<flaccid> codster: cool, just run a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after to make sure you got it all. it could take some time however..
<doorknob60> yeah
<codster> yeah i know :( its 12;38pm and their is a exam tommarrow lol
<doorknob60> dist-upgrade does everything upgrade does and more, no need for both
<codster> shoot
<codster> how can i stop it now?
<doorknob60> why?
<codster> its done anyways
<flaccid> i thought dist-upgrade did kernel. it does both kernel and userland? i thought you could upgrade kernel but leave userlan
<codster> okay i only ran "Update"
<flaccid> must be wrong
<doorknob60> dist-upgrade does everything
<flaccid> oky doky
<codster> okay
<codster> thanks
<doorknob60> i confirmed that eralier today by upgrading etch to lenny
<flaccid> doorknob60: so if you do only upgrade, the kernel will be left with dist-upgrade right?
<codster> wow
<doorknob60> yeah
<codster> 768 Upgraded
<flaccid> cool
<codster> 181newly installed
<codster> lol this might take awhile
<doorknob60> always ideal to do dist-upgrade to ovid dependency problems
 * flaccid waits for kde-nightly to install
<codster> 760Kbps :D
<doorknob60> in these situations anyways
<flaccid> ok thanks doorknob60
<codster> thank you soo much, if i do go to sleep can i leave this running?
<doorknob60> yeah, but after it downloads it likes to ask a ton of questions :P
<codster> will their be some dramatic message poping up lol
<codster> okay
<codster> well thats not bad
<flaccid> codster: yeah but you have come across some errors to fix, it may not be totally smooth..
<codster> i have about an hour befor i go to school
<codster> its okay
<codster> more to learn thats all
<doorknob60> its annoyign cuz i did it overnight and it only got like 5% after the dl part
<codster> yeah lol
<doorknob60> then i left for school it got to like 20% or something
<doorknob60> :P
<doorknob60> PITA
<codster> ive done that, i fell asleep during the Kubuntu setup it stopped half way :(
<doorknob60> lol
<codster> I got Kubuntu on a 10Gb HDD
<codster> lol so if things go bad i can reinstall
<flaccid> ok reboot
<codster> i used Kubuntu befor
<doorknob60> i got debian and windows 98 sharing a 5 gig hd lmao
<doorknob60> on my lappy
<codster> Lol
<codster> 5Gb IDE?
<doorknob60> yeah
<doorknob60> its an ancient laptop
<codster> i pulled the 10Gb outta my Xbox
<doorknob60> lol
<doorknob60> i got 80 gig hd in desktop though
<codster> i swapped it for a 40Gb which i use to stream movies and things over from my Windows Shared folders
<doorknob60> its enough for now
<codster> yeah
<codster> well i gotta get to bed or else ill be waking up like a zombie and wont do to good on my exam lol
<codster> thanks for the help guys
<codster> really appreciated it bye
<doorknob60> cya
<doorknob60> rofl weird bug with konversation and wine+firefox+java
<doorknob60> when i minimize konversation some of the window gets "stuck" on my java applet
<doorknob60> in firefox in wine
<doorknob60> looong story why i use wine lol
<doorknob60> is everyone her participating in firefox doqnload day tomorow (today in some time zones)
<doorknob60> now that codster left it got quiet...meh
<snake> anyone has found a solution to the problem that has dolphin with html files ?
<Jucato> what problem?
<albuntu> Jucato i cant even point the mouse to html or xml files because i get this error
<albuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20774/
<Jucato> hm.. that seems to be a common error lately...
 * Jucato investigates
<flaccid> yeah thats a bug, people have fixed it by removing the text/html mimetype from the file
<Jucato> listen to flaccid :)
<albuntu> flaccid thanks. i saw that before
<albuntu> but i thought some
<albuntu> permanent solution was out
<flaccid> im not sure if someone even submitted a bug, i don't use ipod so i didn't submit the but. but to me podcasts are xml so text/html is invalid. but im not sure the purpose of the desktop file
<albuntu> anyways dolphin is a file manager so
<albuntu> no file would do that indipendently by the type
<Jucato> I think the problem is that D3lphin (Dolphin KDE 3 hack) tries to load file-specific service menus in the Information sidebar, which causes the error
<Jucato> (of course Dolphin (KDE 4) doesn't do that...)
<albuntu> yes maybe you are right
<albuntu> but it seems strange to me that no permanent solution was found
<flaccid> maybe because nobody followed it up
<Jucato> the service menu is properly konqueror's, which doesn't load/detect the service menu unless a right-click has been made. unlike D3lphin
 * Jucato thinks a permanent solution would be to remove D3lphin... :D
<doorknob60> konqueror > d3lphin
<Jucato> * > d3lphin :D
<Jucato> er.. everything except Explorer...
<doorknob60> pretty muc :P
<doorknob60> yeah......maybe
<albuntu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/199393/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 199393 in dolphin "servicemenu for amarok has an invalid menu entry "addAsPodcast"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jucato> the funny thing about that bug is that the service menu for d3lphin is installed by the d3lphin packages.. whereas the one for konqueror is installed by amarok...
<albuntu> lol
<grendal_prime> sacramento sucks
<grendal_prime> dont come here.
<grendal_prime> its abazing how many people will will ask you if you want crack
<flaccid> awesome
<petgrill> hi there i want to change between languages layouts (English/Greek) with Alt+Shift but whatever i try it doesn't work can anyone help me?
<deadsouls> anyone know of a tool i can use to crawl an my entire website so that the server caches the pages after they are rendered?
<stdin> deadsouls: wget
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder if kubuntu is firefox 3 ready now
<yao_ziyuan> all betas of firefox 3 draw ugly tabs in kubuntu
<minhaaj> ff3 is out, can you find it in adept yao ?
<yao_ziyuan> why is http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/?from=getfirefox still showing ff2?
<yao_ziyuan> minhaaj: yes
<minhaaj> yea
<minhaaj> its still ff2
<minhaaj> wheres ff3 ?
<yao_ziyuan> official ff3 should be 20080617
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu's last ff package is 20080603
<minhaaj> it should be in adept
<minhaaj> i can't see it there
<NickPresta> minhaaj, Firefox 3 is not out until June 17th, 10:00 PDT
<minhaaj> whens that ?
<minhaaj> tell me in GMT
<minhaaj> i am +5
<stdin> http://www.timeanddate.com/library/abbreviations/timezones/na/pdt.html
<minhaaj> ok thx
<minhaaj> i can't see webcam in kopete
<minhaaj> any ideas ?
<sandsmark> where are the 4.1 beta packages available?
<minhaaj> adept manager ?
<sandsmark> I tried to do what it said on kubuntu.org but I only got the 4.0.something packages
<flaccid> !webcam | minhaaj
<ubottu> minhaaj: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<minhaaj> thanks let me read
<minhaaj> no no
<minhaaj> i dont have a cam
<minhaaj> i can't view other's webcam
<flaccid> fair enough, i guess you could submit a bug
<JackWinter> i have a problem with kded taking lots of cpu?
<JackWinter> oops, on kubuntu 8.04
<JackWinter> oh, well am gonna reboot and see if it had anything to do with usb devices, but don't think i connected anything since i upped this system last.
<JackWinter> nope, no usb devices connected but many application open including 15 konqueror instances.  there is a nspluginviewer process that take quite a lot of cpu, but nothing like kded.
<arkygeek_> hi all
<arkygeek_> in KDE4 I am having corrupt icons of running apps next to the K button
<JackWinter> arkygeek_: no clue here, but maybe your gfx drivers or compiz ?
<flaccid> !kde4 | arkygeek_
<ubottu> arkygeek_: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<arkygeek_> flaccid: thx
<arkygeek_> JackWinter: likely....
<sjck> Hey, how can I use mouse buttons 4&5 as shortcut?
<dwidmann> sjck: you might be able to work something like that out with xbindkeys ...
<sjck> sorry, what you mean? I try to use settings->configure shortcuts but it seems that it dont know that buttons
<dwidmann> Yeah, I know, you can't use them there ... but if you think it would be useful,k you could tie one of those button presses to a command (ie: anything you would use in a shell .... including dcop commands)
<sjck> that sounds quiet complicated, anyways you know how to bind in konqueror back and forward?
<dwidmann> I'm not sure, there might be another, easier way to do it ..... but I personally don't know it ... I'll google it and see if I can come up with anything
<sjck> thank you :) I'm googling aswell
<JackWinter>  so no known issues with kded in 8.04 except for USB devices causing it to race ?
<dwidmann> sjck: you can tie the mouse button to a button combo with xbindkeys I think .... like, you could make button4 = ctrl+alt+shift+x if you wanted to (anything you want) .... slightly complicated though it may be, it *should* work
<sjck> there should be a wiki article about extra mouse buttons
<sjck> but I cant find
<dwidmann> wait, I think I've found something interesting here that might do the trick
<dwidmann> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455656
<sjck> dwidmann thank you!
<dwidmann> you're welcome :)
<JackWinter> just as a matter of interest, how can an app take 240% cpu according to top ?
<dwidmann> JackWinter: multiple cores?
<JackWinter> dwidmann: yes q6600
<dwidmann> so, 240% out of 400% possible
<JackWinter> dwidmann: aha, thanks didn't know that.
<JackWinter> so kded taking 90% is no biggie, especially if it yields gracefully to other apps.  I think I managed to eliminate the app giving me problems with audio.  must have been skype being less than civalized with its resources...
<dwidmann> hmm, my kded is using <1% cpu
<JackWinter> now under load kded cpu usage has shrunk to 30% according to top
<dwidmann> still abnormally high IMO
<JackWinter> i can't remember ever seing it use that much either.  don't really want to kill all my apps though ;)
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> i got one question:
<ubuntu_> whats the name of the program with which i can create virtual machines?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> that was easy enough
<chell> join #ubuntu
<tony_S> moi
<tekgeeklt> question what normally is used for resizing partitions and maybe deleting them
<flaccid> !qtparted
<ubottu> Factoid qtparted not found
<flaccid> !format
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<tekgeeklt> ooh nice
<tekgeeklt> t
<tekgeeklt> thank you
<tekgeeklt> I had windows and another linux OS installed on this laptop and then I installed kubuntu and I thought I had just the two and I find that all three are on here
<tekgeeklt> windows, pclinuxos and kubuntu
<tekgeeklt> I would like to say I am getting rid of windows but thats not the case .. I need to get rid of the pclos and then resize partitions if that will work
<vic_> oops, sorry
<engineer> no problem
<fred__> anyone no how to let windows boxs share file from kubuntu
<Riddell> fred__: install samba
<fred__> its there and dslap as well can see box on xp machine cant access it Riddle
<fred__> install autofs as well
<fred__> but only learning the system no samba from the Amiga days
<minhaaj> gosh, ff3 is out 11 PM my time
<minhaaj> thats gross
<noaXess> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Riddell> fred__: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=samba+ubuntu
<fred__> thanks have a nice day
<mezz> hello
<dido> hello
<TheBeatles> Im using Ubuntu 8.04 and i want to Virtual box Kubuntu how much hard drive space is this gonna take
<minhaaj> not much
<minhaaj> i have it installed
<TheBeatles> I noticed the .iso is 3.3g
<minhaaj> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<TheBeatles> thats already dont
<TheBeatles> done
<minhaaj> cool, then use it
<TheBeatles> is it only gonna take 3.3g of space?
<minhaaj> no way
<minhaaj> atleast not virtualbox
<flaccid> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in hardy
<ahmad> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-dfsg-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6216 kB, installed size 20176 kB
<minhaaj> good work ahmed
<flaccid> whats the virtualiser that is most free / native to linux?
<stefanos_> hi
<stefanos_> anybody knows why xgl/fglrx/hardy doesn't work using the "xgl session method" (found on a feisty how-to)?
<flaccid> what is xgl session method, can you show me?
<ahmad> flaccid: it depends on your needs really but virtualbox should be fine for most purposes and from my experience it's much faster than anything else, including VMWare
<stefanos_> flaccid: yea wait a minute
<flaccid> ok ahmad cheers
<minhaaj> VMware is awful
<stefanos_> flaccid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<stefanos_> ooops, says that for 7.10 the method is defferent. sorry, i didn't notice
<flaccid> stefanos_: its auto now iirc
<stefanos_> flaccid: auto? how?
<flaccid> hmm maybe not
<flaccid> actually iirc, you don't need xgl now..
<stefanos_> i don't think compizconfig includes xgl anymore
<TheBeatles> Hey can i dual-boot Kubuntu with Ubuntu simliar to Ubuntu with WIndowS?
<stefanos_> flaccid: i need it cause it's sooooooo much faster than aiglx and has better xv video overlay quality and performance and it never crashed on my ati9600xt...
<ahmad> TheBeatles: you can but you usually wouldn't need it.. just install both desktop environments
<flaccid> i'll look into it. im on 9600 myself
<stefanos_> flaccid: haven't you noticed it's slow on kde4? also this xv performance issue really gets on my nerves
<flaccid> um its not too bad
<flaccid> 8487 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1697.338 FPS w/ desktop effects on
<stefanos_> i am talking about quality, not speed. when watching videos with a resolution any lower than your desktops it really is awful compared with xgl/no acceleration. which engine / output module are you using?
<flaccid> i don't know what an engine or output module is sorry
<giacomo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stefanos_> flaccid: which program are you using to watch videos then?
<flaccid> i use kaffeine or vlc
<minhaaj> vlc rocks
<flaccid> stefanos_: i can't find anyone getting it to work in hardy
<solo> is anyone here??
<solo> ive got a program thats froze... how do i force quit??
<frogonwheels> solo:  ctrl+alt+esc
<frogonwheels> then click the screen
<frogonwheels> (carefull where you click , it kills the xserver connection with the client)
<ActionParsnip> olla y'all
<solo> well ill be damned
<solo> :)
<solo> ty
<frogonwheels> np
<solo> so if i click on the desktop?
<frogonwheels> solo:  fyi -0 the program it runs is called xkill
<frogonwheels> hmm.. not a good idea.
<frogonwheels> probably just kill kdesktop though
<solo> ty
<ActionParsnip> sup?
<the-erm> Why is it dell sells a linux laptop for $50 more than a windows laptop?
<ActionParsnip> support maybe
<ActionParsnip> no idea
<flaccid> is the notebook the exact same model?
<the-erm> but you guys are my support.
<the-erm> And you charge me $0
<ActionParsnip> indeed :)
<the-erm> <complain>
 * flaccid waits for answer
<the-erm> I'm so sick of linux getting the short end of the stick
<ActionParsnip> the-erm: is it the same model..EXACTLY?
 * ActionParsnip repeats for flaccid
<the-erm> Well it's 1525N for the ubuntu laptop, and 1525 for the windows.
<the-erm> but the windows laptop has more memory & afew other things.
<ActionParsnip> so whats the difference in spec?
<nyuu__> hi
<ActionParsnip> thats why then
<ActionParsnip> nothing to do with OS
<ActionParsnip> more hardware == more cash
<Dr_Willis> Dell has gotten a bad press for that befor.. BUT from what i read.. dell i  actually several different 'departments' and the linux dept. will oftenhave different deals then the other dept. that may have different deals then the business dept. and so forth
<ActionParsnip> nyuu__: howdy
<nyuu__> I am watchin HD anime videos with mplayer
<nyuu__> fine ^^
<nyuu__> but it plays slowly
<ActionParsnip> nyuu__: got latest codecs?
<the-erm> NO the point is the 1525 has more hardware, but costs less that 1525N.
<Dr_Willis> I recall some large blogs/discussion on that topic the-erm  by some ex-dell employees
<nyuu__> yea
<nyuu__> the problem is...
<ActionParsnip> the-erm: i see
<flaccid> can i have links to both?
<flaccid> on the same shop
<the-erm> let me find it.
<nyuu__> my laptop can't play with accuracy about 1920x1500 stuff
<flaccid> needs to be same shop like what Dr_Willis said
<ActionParsnip> nyuu__: tried another player?
<ActionParsnip> nyuu__: maybe theres a setting to frameskip a little
<flaccid> i wouldnt expect a corporation to do anything or everything in morals
<Dr_Willis> a large corporation often follows the 'the left hand dosent know what the right hand is doing'   sort of thing . :)
<mm> Morning. Can you guys help me trace why my kubuntu hardy won't boot? It has been freezing at 'early unpacking initramfs' and I just have to reboot until it randomly decides to work - kind of a show stopper.
<ActionParsnip> mm: boot to live cd and run an fschk
<the-erm> http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/inspnnb_1525?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&~oid=us~en~29~linux_3~~ (linux)
<the-erm> http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/inspnnb_1525?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs (windows)
<the-erm> The windows box is 2.0 GHZ and the linux box is 1.60 GHZ hmmm
<eagles051387> hey all
<the-erm> I guess there's a difference in hard drive size.
<solo_awy> how do  i find a program ive installed from Synaptic? its lost lol
<the-erm> 80 (windows) and 120(linux)
<mm> solo: Are you looking for a GUI menu entry?
<mm> or are you just trying to run it from konsole?
<solo> gui
<the-erm> solo: I don't know how it works in synaptic, but with adept_manager you can do a search, and then view the details, and it'll show you where the files are.
<mm> I might try from konsole.. The prog might not make a GUI entry.
<solo> it installed.... but i dont see a menu item
<mm> It may not have made one.
<solo> well shit
<solo> ty
<mm> I'm trying to remember the name of the program I found to fix that.. KMenuEdit or something..
<flaccid> the-erm: probably comparing an apple to a banana here
<Dr_Willis> synaptic can show installed files in the 'details' information
<flaccid> the-erm: different processor. linux has dual core not celeron..
<flaccid> and the smaller hard driver. really not comparable..
<solo> found it /usr/lib/ktrack
<solo> :)
<solo> same way with Synaptic
<solo> properties
<jals> hi, how do i find the id of a storage device so i can put it in fstab?
<Pici> jals: sudo blkid
<jals> thanks
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<nyuu_elfen> hi, can somebody help me for watching HD videos with mplayer
<nyuu_elfen> my laptop can't show them with accuracy
<Dr_Willis> accuracy ?
<nyuu_elfen> I mean, it can't play fluency
<Dr_Willis> My rather low end laptop - had a tough time playing some HD videos. due to the codec/size of the things.
<nyuu_elfen> I know, but I have found a page
<Dr_Willis> the gmplayer/mplayer error messages in the terminal, gave some tips to try.
<joe_chat> google earth shows problem with open gl shaders kde4 kubuntu 8.04
<nyuu_elfen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629701&highlight=mplayer
<nyuu_elfen> can you look at this page
<joe_chat> any fixes please?
<Dr_Willis> nyuu_elfen,  what about that page? its offering options to mplayer to try to get things going...
<nyuu_elfen> yes
<nyuu_elfen> but there is a problem...
<joe_chat> Dr_Willis: would fglrxinfo help identify driver
<nyuu_elfen> when I add -fs thing to the code
<nyuu_elfen> it means full screen
<nyuu_elfen> it begins to work slowly again
<nyuu_elfen> ok anyway, maybe I have to solve it on my own... thanks a lot
<Dr_Willis> nyuu_elfen,  so to summaruze its ok in a window but slow in fullscreen?
<joe_chat> Dr_Willis: mesa much slower than proprietary ati/nvidia drivers
<nyuu_elfen> yes
<window> Hello, im neww to Kubuntu, every time i shut down my computer it resets all my Kubuntu settings to default
<joe_chat> Dr_Willis: glxgears shows framerate
<Dr_Willis> window,  err.. You did install to a hard drive? (yes i know a stupid question) you are not just running from a live cd?
<window> Dr_Willis hahaha, yes
<window> do i have to save each session?
<Dr_Willis> window,  sessions just save what is running by default at login.
<Dr_Willis> You can make docments and so forth in your home dir. and they stay there next time you reboot?
<window> nope, when i reboot EVERYTHING is brand frickin new
<mm> window: My guess would be permissions on your home dir.
<Dr_Willis> somthing sounds weird there.
<loloom> ummmm
<window> hmmm
<mm> What if you make a new user account? Does that help?
<Dr_Willis> open up a terminal, and check the output of mount, and dmesg.
<loloom> i'm not speaking english..
<Dr_Willis>  if a hard drive is seen tobe failing. it can get remounted read-only at times.
<window> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<window> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20856/
<afeijo_> hi
<afeijo_> what is the best shell mail prog?
<afeijo_> with minimal interface :)
<afeijo_> mailx are not friendly
<window> Dr Willis, there, i pasted my output
<loloom> quit
<Dr_Willis> tye oen command is 'dmesg'  not 'dmesg.' :)
<window> ah
<Dr_Willis> this is on a normal desktop install?
<window> huh?
<Dr_Willis>    /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Dr_Willis> ive never seen Mount points given like that befor.
<window> one sec
<Dr_Willis> but i dont use the lvm, or other fancy things. it DOES seem tobe read/write.
<window> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<window> here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20859/
<Dr_Willis> window,  i would try adding a new user, and seeing if it works properly for them - if so it may be the permission of your /home/username that may be incorrect for some reason
<KKK_gabriele> ciao!
<Dr_Willis> ls -l /home -->  drwxr-xr-x 54 willis willis 4.0K 2008-06-17 08:39 willis/
<window> How do I edit permissions?
<Dr_Willis> chmod and chown commands
<afeijo_> what is the string for hour and minute on date command? %Y%m%d-%H%n ?
<afeijo_> the year month and day I already use
<afeijo_> :(
<window> ok Dr_Willis, i've been searching XD what file would I have to chmod?
<Dr_Willis> window,  what permissiosn are on your users home dir?
<Dr_Willis> ls -l /home
<Dr_Willis> they 'should' look like the example i pasted.
<window> um, it says this drwxr-xr-x 18 window window 4096 2008-06-17 09:04 window
<afeijo_> no one know the minute key of date format string?
<eagles051387> how do i change my nick
<afeijo_> eagles051387: / nick newnick
<Dr_Willis> window,  well that looks proper.. from the terminal try  making a few files in the home dir and see if you can make them.
<KRF> eagles051387, /nick newnick
<window> soooo, cp /home/ make?
<Dr_Willis> window,  how did you install kubuntu? live cd? using wubi? alternative cd?
<window> Wubi
<Dr_Willis> window,  I would bet its a wubi issue then.   I normally suggest to people to NOT use wubi at all.
<Dr_Willis> cd ~
<Dr_Willis> touch 'this_is_a_file'
<Dr_Willis> ls -al
<Dr_Willis> should show the new file.
<eagles051387> KRF i need to change my nick to my registered one
<window> 0.o what?
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875,  then enter the proper nick to change to. :)
<window> hahaha
<ian__> hi all   i have a cope of Wine on my desktop, can someone help me to install it  ....
<Dr_Willis> window,  just make a file in your home directory. in any way you want..  save with an editro.. use touch command.. and so on
<Dr_Willis> window,  'ls > this_is_a_file.txt'   for example
<afeijo_> nice that touch cmd
<KRF> ian, apt-get install wine
<KRF> nothing more
<Dr_Willis> !wine | ian__
<ubottu> ian__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Dr_Willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ian__> KRF: will that conect to server or use my copy ?
<Dr_Willis> ian__,  just double click on the downloaded package and hope it works.. one RARELY 'downloads' stuff to install under ubuntu/kubuntu. Its best to use the package manager
<noaXess> strange.. habe installed the latest updatest.. and now.. my skype font ist very big.. not like my other kde apps..
<noaXess> before this updates the skype app font are the same as the kde app fonts.. any idea?
<noaXess> have set twice, that gtk apps should use the same font as kde apps
<Daisuke_Laptop> check your font dpi in your system settings, make sure it's 96, and then restart skype
<afeijo_> what good shell mail command with nice interface can I install?
<jhutchins_wk> noaXess: Skype isn't a KDE app.
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah, that's right
<noaXess> jea i see.. but read my info above
<Daisuke_Laptop> i thought it was qt, similar to opera
<Daisuke_Laptop> no, you're going to have to adjust gtk font settings
<Daisuke_Laptop> they do not, should not, and will not use the same fonts as their kde counterparts :)
<noaXess> Daisuke_Laptop: have now set dpi to 96.. skype seams to be okay.. but all other app fonts are no really small
<Daisuke_Laptop> then change it back
<Daisuke_Laptop> see what i said about not realizing skype was a gtk app
<Daisuke_Laptop> kde font settings aren't going to change anything with skype
<noaXess> Daisuke_Laptop: but any idea, why it has worked before the latest updates?
<Daisuke_Laptop> not really
<afeijo_> hard to be ignored
<rajkalyan> can someone give me a walkthrough on how to install skype on kubuntu gutsy?
<afeijo_> skype.com !
<noaXess> rajkalyan: donwload it and install it
<rajkalyan> theres no comand line stuff?
<noaXess> no.. is there any other way.. to change the font size in gtk/q apps?
<noaXess> qt apps
<noaXess> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<noaXess> !GUI
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<noaXess> how can i sse which qt version is allready installed?
<rajkalyan> i downloaded the file
<rajkalyan> it gave me a .deb file
<rajkalyan> now what?
<minhaaj> does anyone use task manager and event alerts online ?
<minhaaj> what is a good program, or web-based service ?
<noaXess> rajkalyan: just double click it
<rajkalyan> which file?
<rajkalyan> thers three
<noaXess> rajkalyan: moment..
<rajkalyan> it listed them in Ark
<lxuser> heya i got some problems with cd-mounting. anyone in here who wants to help me?
<rajkalyan> sure
<rajkalyan> whats wrong?
<noaXess> rajkalyan: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu
<noaXess> rajkalyan:  take this one
<lxuser> when i try to mountdev/scd0
<rajkalyan> i clicked it
<rajkalyan> and it opened in a ark window
<lxuser> it says block device /dev/scd0 is write protected, mounting read only
<rajkalyan> noaXess, i clicked it and i opened up in ark
<rajkalyan> now what?
<noaXess> rajkalyan: than go to your konsole and type dpkg -i path/to/skype.deb
<noaXess> sudo dpkg -i ....
<rajkalyan> ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> lxuser: yeah, they're read-only, what's the problem?
<kkathman> morning (or good day) folks :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> cds are read only, and should be mounted read only, i fail to see the problem
<lxuser> so after i mountedt it read only it says wrong fs type
<lxuser> so i added mount -t iso9660 to it
<Daisuke_Laptop> no, you read the error wrong
<Daisuke_Laptop> it says block device /dev/scd0 is write protected, mounting read only
<Daisuke_Laptop> "mounting" - it already did it
<lxuser> yh
<lxuser> but
<noaXess> Daisuke_Laptop: qt4-config is the solution
<lxuser> after this it says wrong fs type
<Daisuke_Laptop> and why aren't cds automounting in the first place, i'd be more concerned with that
<rajkalyan> noaXess, that doesn't work if adept is running does it?
<lxuser> my problem is after its mounted it says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0..."
<lxuser> and i dont know what to do now
<richard_> how add programs for download
<noaXess> rajkalyan: yes.. adept should be closed
<rajkalyan> it just crashed
<Faust-C> hwo do i figure out what ver of kubuntu im running ?
<rajkalyan> but it got installe
<rajkalyan> d
<Faust-C> uname doesnt provide what i need ...
<noaXess> rajkalyan: and skype work now?
<rajkalyan> yes it does
<rajkalyan> thank you
<rajkalyan> how do i check if my microphone is connected and detected on kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Laptop> rajkalyan: turn the volume way up, put your ear right next to the speaker, then blow into the mic as hard as you can - if you go deaf, it was connected and detected.
<rajkalyan> ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> i really gotta be more careful with my sarcasm
<rajkalyan> ya think?
<Daisuke_Laptop> rajkalyan: seriously though, open kmix and see what devices are listed
<lxuser> it says i must specify the filesystem type
<lxuser> i have no idea how to do that for a cd and which one
<noaXess> !swf
<ubottu> Factoid swf not found
<noaXess> how can i view swf files?
<richard_> hey how add programs en adept¿?
<rajkalyan> how do i make kubuntu detect my mic?
<Haza1> Afternoon folks. Is there a way to set my desktop NOT to share the taskbar over multiple desktops?
<marcus__> I don't understand the question...
<marcus__> You want different taskbars over different desktops, or something?
<rajkalyan> do trendnet cards work with wpa-psk?
<stefan-f> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Asad_> hello
<Asad_> can any one tell me about disk partition thypes in kbuntu
<marcus__> The default is usually EXT32, I believe...
<marcus__> But kubuntu recognises most partition types and can mount them automatically.
<ixenakis> bye
<marcus__> Byes.
<bobJR> does anyone know why the gui gproftpd for my ftp server will not even load
<marcus__> We don't, because we don't know the file structure/settings etc. for your FTP server.
<bobJR> i just put the ftp server on from adept manager
<bobJR> im totally new at this
<bobJR> lol
<engineer> proftpd is quite easy to config
<Haza1> Hey folks, i don't know if anyone answered my question (i had to log) but.. does anyone know how to stop the taskbar from being shared between multiple desktops?
<engineer> even using the command line
<bobJR> were do you go to config it
<bobJR> is there a file
<jals> how do i unmount something?
<Haza1> As in.. when i change to another desktop by taskbar is empty
<engineer> sudo nano /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<jals> ah nm i remembered
<bobJR> thanks
<bobJR> brb
<engineer> Haza1 show window only from the current desktop
<dotzzz> hi i just installed kubuntu on my macbook.. was reading the guide on the part where adding swapfile in fstab.. i added, and typed mount -a.. how do i know if swapfile is mounted?
<engineer> try sudo swapon
<engineer> or swap on
<engineer> not sure
<dotzzz> i already typed swapon /swapfile
<window> when i turn my puter off it resets everything to default, it deletes my files and everything, as if i JUST installed Kubunut, what's up wit dat?
<Haza1> engineer: Cheers
<dotzzz> how do i check if its mounted? i type df -h but it wasn't there
<Devourer> how can I burn mp3s to a CD?
<Devourer> k3b says I have to convert the files first but I can't get the files to show so I can convert them.
<trappist> dotzzz: it's not exactly "mounted" - type free and see if you have swapspace
<dotzzz> hmm i created a swapfile of 2gb.. i typed free and the Swap: 4095984
<dotzzz> does it mean only 4mb?
<engineer> what does top show
<dotzzz> i reboot to see if fstab  /swapfile               swap                    swap    defaults        0 0 works
<mkultras> wow i just printed a text file in kate it prints so nice, with a grey header and the default font looks like a typewritter its a very  nice editor
<engineer> mkultras and it's free
<mkultras> its very well done
<dotzzz> ah rebooting works..thanks.. free -m shows 1999mb!
<dotzzz> :D
<engineer> i don't need swap
<window> when i turn my puter off it resets everything to default, it deletes my files and everything, as if i JUST installed Kubunut, what's up wit dat?
<bipolar> window: is the CD still in the drive?
<window> bipolar, no, i am sure it's successfully booting my my harddrive
<dotzzz> triple booting in macbook i can't create another partition for swap :(
<bipolar> I have never seen that behavior
<dotzzz> damn the right click on trackpad is a problem..and wireless doesn't work zz sigh
<Flyer84> hi all, can somebody help me with manual partition in ubuntu?
<engineer> mount -t type /dev/hdAN ./some_folder
<engineer> A - disk letter
<engineer> N partition number
<santiago-ve> Flyer84: manual disk partitioning, or manual disk mounting to browse files?
<Flyer84> I instaling kubuntu now, problem is that i can´t see swap and i can´t make swap
<Flyer84> all i know but swap is not there
<window> soooo....do you think everything is deleting and clearing once a session ends?
<moope1> has anyone seen this thing with thunderbird ot displaying the body of emails? I just get a blank window!
<minhaaj_> check in preferences if you have turned off images
<window> when i turn off my PC do i hav to click my old session when i log back on?
<engineer> no, kde sets the last session as the default from now on
<window> butwhen i log in everything is set to default and my files are gone
<moope1> minhaaj_: me?
<minhaaj_> yes moope1
<moope1> er. no I dont think I do
<minhaaj_> it could be turned off by default
<minhaaj_> you are using gmail ?
<moope1> minhaaj_: nope IMAP
<moope1> minhaaj_: where is the setting?
<minhaaj_> setting for wath ?
<minhaaj_> what ?
<santiago-ve> Flyer84: when you're editting your partittions, you have to leave some free space for swap...
<moope1> not displaying images
<minhaaj_> Gmail is a default in Thunderbird. you can select it and it auto configures it
<minhaaj_> oh go to edit > preferences
<Flyer84> santiago: i make new partition table
<moope1> minhaaj_: I dont see a setting for displaying imags
<santiago-ve> Flyer84: you're wiping out your disk? if so.,.. great
<minhaaj_> me neither.
<santiago-ve> how big is your disk?
<minhaaj_> do you get 'display images in this email' message with each email moope1 ?
<Flyer84> santiago: 250GB
<lkjasa> I get "authentication information cannot be recovered" when trying to change my password with passwd. any idea what this means?
<Flyer84> i want 90GB for win xp
<Flyer84> i know first must be a win part.
<santiago-ve> Flyer84: you have XP installed already?
<Flyer84> no
<engineer> no it doesn't
<Flyer84> clean hdd
<engineer> win can be placed at the end
<santiago-ve> Flyer84: install win first... will save you headaches~
<Flyer84> and it help me see a swap
<Flyer84> ?
<santiago-ve> Flyer84: just when you start installing XP... remember to create a new parttion with the size you want... and leave the rest alone
<engineer> /boot ext3 100mb, /swap <ram size> / reiserfs 15gb, /home lvm(reiserfs) the rest, xp 90gb
<santiago-ve> Flyer84: when you're installing, just click "create" new partition, then when the pop up shows... select swap as filesystem
<santiago-ve> Flyer84: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<moope1> minhaaj_: I don't think it has anything to do with images
<santiago-ve> Flyer84: u there?
<Flyer84> santiago: yes, but when i select filesystem, swap is missing
<twobitwork> how stable is kubuntu with kde 4?
<NyaNoctiluca> wow a channel full of people :)
<genii> twobitwork: Not as stable as kde3
<twobitwork> genii: well... is it usable?
<twobitwork> or still mostly in a development state?
<NyaNoctiluca> I can not configure my scanner
<genii> twobitwork: I have both here and get frustrated with 4, always going back to the other. The plasma/widget system in kde4 is not mature.
<santiago-ve> Flyer84: swap cant be missing
<santiago-ve> what filesystems you have in the combo box?... (that dont are: ext3, ext2, fat*, ntfs, reiserfs)
<Flyer84> santiago: wait pls...
<Flyer84> yes
<Flyer84> work
<Flyer84> ptoblem is in translation in czech lang.
<Flyer84> bad name:)
<santiago-ve> Flyer84: the translation is incorrect?
<Flyer84> for me is everywhere swap, swap is swap
<Flyer84> no what is ther written
<santiago-ve> what does it says?
<Flyer84> translation is correct but nological
<santiago-ve> when the install is in spanish, its the same
<santiago-ve> it says "Espacio de intercambio" something like "Interchange space"
<Flyer84> in all manual is swap
<Flyer84> yes we have same
<Flyer84> in czech support is swap
<Flyer84> but thx for your time
<dilapan> hallo kann mir jemand mit truecrypt und dem mappen von containern helfen?
<genii> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dilapan> thx
<Israphel> I tried to understand you but I couldn't
<dilapan> didnt know this is english
<dilapan> well i try to first time map a container but tc doesnt know the --device-number option
<vczcdfad> when i modprobe -r ndiswrapper , and modprobe -l | grep ndiswrap , i get /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<vczcdfad> how to remove /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko ???
<vczcdfad> same goes to /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/net/ath_pci.ko .. no matter how i modprobe -r ath_pci , its still there
<_CrashMaster_> grr.
<_CrashMaster_> !aptifx | $me
<ubottu> Factoid aptifx not found
<_CrashMaster_> !aptfix | $me
<ubottu> $me: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Marphine> Greetings and Hallucinations all
<window> how do i download firefox? apt-get install firefox-3?
<window> anyone?
<Marphine> Here I am to solicit technical help. What a shock!
<genii> Yes. With sudo
<vczcdfad> hello, how come when i modprobe -r ndiswrapper, modprobe -l | grep ndiswrap get lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko still???
<santiago-ve> Marphine: well
<genii> window: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<Marphine> I am trying to get Dapper Drake Kubuntu to recognise my Netgear 802.11G WG311 PCI card.
<santiago-ve> Marphine: i suggest you to change to hardy Heron...
<santiago-ve> it is LTS too
<santiago-ve> anywhat
<santiago-ve> lemme google
<Marphine> Said card is my only net access so I can only get online with my windows partition so I cannot use the adept installer to do anything
<Marphine> Hardy requires more RAM than I have
<Marphine> and I can't see putting money into this P3-966 to get it up to spec
<santiago-ve> Marphine: how much ram do you have?=
<Marphine> 256
<rickest> Marphine: you might be better off installing ubuntu server and selecting a minimal window manager; i.e., icewm, xfce, etc.
<Marphine> Hardy needs something close to 300... I can't remember the exact number
<santiago-ve> Marphine: that's for graphical install
<santiago-ve> you can use an alternate install
<santiago-ve> which requires lot less of memory
<santiago-ve> and runs in text mode
<Marphine> yes but I'm not familiar enough with the process to trty the command line install
<santiago-ve> Marphine: its really easy
<santiago-ve> :p
<Marphine> but the only issue I'm having now that's a problem is this wireless card. Unless that will resolve the driver issue it's not where I''m trying to go with this system at the moment
<santiago-ve> ye, i undestand
<dwidmann> me on a typical day .... 850MiB :O
<Marphine> also I have no net access on Linux without getting this card going so I couldn't update after installing
<Marphine> in fact I'm not using linux at all currently because everything I do on this machine involves the 'Net
<Marphine> It looks like I need to install either Madwifi or ath5k
<santiago-ve> Marphine: do a lspci (on a console)
<santiago-ve> and use pastebin to pass the result
<Marphine> okay what will that do?
<jagguli> hi all ... im havin a problem ... alsa seems to have broken after upgrade ... any suggestions how to fix this ...
<santiago-ve> give the info about the hardware you have
<Marphine> I'm not able to do that without rebooting the computer
<santiago-ve> :S
<santiago-ve> well Marphine check these links out then: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Netgear
<Marphine> anyway I know what piece of hardware is not working... I have the box for it sitting on my desk right now
<santiago-ve> http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=732298&page=5
<santiago-ve> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Netgear
<Marphine> It is compatable with my chipset if I can install one of the beforementioned packages - Madwifi or (preferably) ath5k
<Marphine> they work with the Atheros chipset the card has
<santiago-ve> Marphine: give it a try :D
<Marphine> but I am not familiar with installing software without the adapt manager that comes with the OS and in this case I need to download some archive and install from that rather then from repository
<Marphine> hmmm okay it says that there are a couple on revisions so I'll have to doublecheck for compatability
<santiago-ve> Marphine: you can ask here for assistance
<santiago-ve> we're here for taht :)
<jaggulli> oh ... the problem fixed itseld
<Marphine> yeah I'm trying to verify the version of the card - apparently there is one that will not work with the madwifi driver and I need to make sure that's not the one I have before proceeding
<minhaaj> firefox 3 is otu ?
<minhaaj> i can't open up the website
<minhaaj> sounds like load
<Marphine> looking for my tiny mirror so I don't have to pull tghe card
<Marphine> okay it's a revision 1 so I can proceed with not knowing how to proceed
<llutz> Moin
<Marphine> but ... uh ... I sort of still need some help
<santiago-ve> Marphine: ill be arround
<Marphine> I'm looking at those links you sent - there's a lot of info I need to look over now
<vczcdfad> ndiswrapper version 1.45 loaded (smp=yes) <-- how come is 1.45? i installed ndiswrapper 1.
<vczcdfad> ndiswrapper version 1.45 loaded (smp=yes) <-- how come is 1.45? i installed ndiswrapper 1.9
<vczcdfad> can somebody help me with kubuntu in macbook? i using ndiswrapper
<Hub441> hi!
<Hub441> missing mimetype: application/x-x509-user-cert is missing
<Hub441> cacert.org uses it and should have the same settings as x-x509-ca-cert
<Hub441> anyone willing to file a bug? ;)
<minhaaj> firefox is doing cheap commerical stunts
<richard_> what is tungsten graphics
<minhaaj> you still can't dl ff3
<Israphel> there's a torrent with it
<window> yeah but how do i do it when i CAN do it?
<minhaaj> what torrent ?
<llutz> just wait a few days, final-release is not that important
<minhaaj> why not ?
<minhaaj> RC3 was cool. faster and smarter
<minhaaj> but crashed alot.
<minhaaj> can't wait to see if ff3 final does the job
<jack_spratt> make it sexier i say
<Israphel> long life to konqueror :)
<Israphel> this torrent http://www.mininova.org/det/1512301
<Israphel> but it doesn't count for the record
<window> no i want to download and install in Konsole
<minhaaj> who cares about the record
<Israphel> I do
<minhaaj> how about sudo apt-get install firefox3
<Israphel> ubuntu wil take his time to put firefox in the repo
<Israphel> I'll just download the exe and erase it
<alextvm_>  hello i successfully installed compiz and most of the effects seem to work but when i try to do the cube i'm inside of the cube is there a way that i can see the cube from the outside?
<minhaaj> pathetic torrent
<minhaaj> 2 seeders and 30 leechers
<Israphel> it has them all
<Israphel> just enough, 32 seeders soon
<minhaaj> alextvm_:  hold ctrl+alt and move the screen from mouse
<minhaaj> you could see the cube
<Israphel> alextvm_: check in the compiz config, in cube desktop, there's an option to see the cube inside, disable it
<minhaaj> not soon enough
<Pici> !ot
<minhaaj> my time is 7 hours to complete download
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<minhaaj> oh it has picked up the speed
<Israphel> welcome to the third world
<eldalion> hi guys, where can I find the usual /opt/kde files?
<llutz> eldalion:  /usr/bin....
<Asad> partition help!!!
<eldalion> llutz: mean the artwork and stuff, not the binaries
<llutz> minhaaj: took me 8 second to get ff3 :)
<llutz> eldalion: it's in /usr/share...   all kde is integrated into /usr-hierarchy
<aldo> ppp
<minhaaj> llutz:  taking me 15 minutes already
<minhaaj> can you file transfer llutz ?
<eldalion> cheers :)
<llutz> minhaaj: it#s the german version
<minhaaj> aww
<Asad> can anyone provide me partition help?
<minhaaj> how about 8 secs to get english version and upload it ?
<llutz> maybe, i had a direct link to the german one, that's why it was so fast
<minhaaj> sure Asad
<Asad> thnku
<frybye> is there a way to easily replace the firefox3 rc3 that i have at the moment with the f-fox3-final that has been released today???
<frybye> there is no menupoint "Update."
<minhaaj> uninstall it
<alextvm_> hello is there a way to pause "sudo apt-get install" so in case i have to stop the process it doesnt have to start all over again?
<_CrashMaster_> alextvm_: Im pretty sure its an all or nothing command
<frybye> - my ? put differently - when is the f-fox3-final likely to show up in the repositories...?
<alextvm_> ok thanks
<frybye> - or - who has replaced an earlier f-fox3rc with the new f-fox3-final and how did you go about it??
<Jason2gs> I have Ubuntu has the only operating system on my laptop. I'm currently building a desktop computer, but I'm not sure if I should install Ubuntu, or because I kinda like the KDE look, Kubuntu. If I install Kubuntu, will I have any compatibility issues? I wouldn't think so, but I think it'd be best to check...
<frybye> you can check your hardware against the compatibility list - eh - i think what works for ubuntu works for kubuntu or..?
<_CrashMaster_> Jason2gs: As I understand it, Kubuntu and Ubuntu only differ in that Kubuntu used KDE and Unbuntu uses Gnome. And you can easily switch back and forth between the two.
<window> ok how do i ad the Firefox to my repository? or how can i do it via Konsole?
<frybye> the firefox in the repositories is still the rc3 as far as I am aware...???
<window> darn
<frybye> window: my feelings exactly..
<frybye> there are alternative ways to install - but I don't know enough to say how or if it would replace the existing one if you have it..
<frybye> generally if one just installs something -by hand- it tends to run parallel to other versions - depending perhaps on where you put it - but I am too much of a newbie to say much about this...l
<_CrashMaster_> frybye: window: www.Firefox.com You can download the latest and the install instructions provided are pretty straight forward.
<TimS> RC3 is the same as 3 final, so don't worry about updating if you have RC3
<frybye> _CrashMaster_: but that will install it alongside the existing rc3 or..?
<TimS> frybye: Do you have RC3 atm?
<frybye> TimS: is that a fact..
<TimS> Yes
<frybye> yes... i hvae rc3...
<_CrashMaster_> frybye: When I did it, it replaced RC3
<_CrashMaster_> But as TimS said, they are the same thing, when you boil it down.
<frybye> as far as i k - the rc3 only had a change on rc2 relating to a mac os problem.. but I was not aware that the rc3 was the same as final...?
<TimS> frybye: If you want to help the world record, download it off their servers.
<TimS> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0/linux-i686/en-US/
<TimS> According to the guys in the mozilla irc(irc.mozilla.org) its the same
<frybye> I hve to be a bit carefull cos I am on an amd64 system and want the flash etc to still work afterwards.. being a newbie I woiuld have trouble setting it up by hand..
<TimS> Oh I see
<frybye> TimS: ok i had better stick with what I have for just now...
<TimS> That was the 32 bit link
<TimS> frybye: Yeah, it will be in the reppos before too long, although updates in the reppos wont count towards the record
<frybye> right and i am in germany anyhows.. the us english might not be right I guess..
<frybye> i am going to hang on I guess.. would like to help with the record but...
<frybye> dont want a screwed system... no flash etc...
<TimS> No, i was just guessing :P
<TimS> frybye: Do what I did, download it then just delete it :P
<frybye> TimS:  sneaky thing you hehehehe
<|Toad> how do i tell what version i'm using?  when i go to about firefox, it just says 3.0, but i know it's rc something
<frybye> |Toad: same here...
<frybye> if you go to the "version info" page it is all about rc3 - or was yesterday.. not not accessable...
<frybye> e e e now not accessable...
<_CrashMaster_> from a terminal, type "firefox -v" to get your exact version
<TimS> _CrashMaster_: That gives me FF3
<TimS> I know I am on RC3
<|Toad> yeah
<_CrashMaster_> odd
<|Toad> adept says that i have rc1 installed....
<|Toad> but it never gve me an option to get anyhting higher
<TimS> |Toad: how can you tell in adept?
<|Toad> it says rc1 in the description
<frybye> I got rc1 via adept in kde3 a bit back - but in kde4 if I am not mistaken it got me the rc3 a day or two ago...
<TimS> Odd, not for me
<frybye> ah - what the heck - apart from the d-load record - the rc3 is pretty good - stable - fast as lightning etc...
<_CrashMaster_> frybye: try #firefox maybe they can get you some better information.
<frybye> Crash - ok but it really is not that big a deal...
<kicsi> re
<window> well....FF3 out yet? (repository)
<minhaaj> nope
<window> sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<rajkalyan> i can't get to the setup window for configuring the screensavers
<rajkalyan> it logs me off and my auto-logi won't kick i
<rajkalyan> login
<flotisttu>  my keyboard types every letter when i keep it pressed for 3 secs. and it types the letter tww times. this change occured when i was using a wine application. 'mirc' . it may be a coinsidence but anyways. how can i resolve it. i cant type anything?
<rajkalyan> kubuntu right?
<flotisttu> ya
<rajkalyan> go to system settings from the K menu
<rajkalyan> there should be something about a keyboard
<flotisttu> rajkalyan i have changed it. and made it to defualt also. but no use
<rajkalyan> flotisttu: click keyboard and mouse
<flotisttu> ya i have done it
<rajkalyan> change the keyboard repeat option
<flotisttu> i have
<flotisttu> no use
<rajkalyan> make the delay less
<rajkalyan> make it really small
<flotisttu> k
<flotisttu> then?
<rajkalyan> try typing
<rajkalyan> does it work
<flotisttu> i have to pres a key for 3 secs initially to type
<rajkalyan> did you shorten the delay
<flotisttu> i have to reboot. iam on windows
<rajkalyan> make the delay less than a second
<rajkalyan> ok
<flotisttu> but even i shorton delay and it will not type the key 2 times . i will still take 3 secs to type a key initialy
<rajkalyan> can someone tell me why kubuntu logs me off when i click setup on screensavers?
<flotisttu> but even i shorton delay and it will not type the key 2 times . i will still take 3 secs to type a key initialy.   any solution for that?
<rajkalyan> try adjusting the rate?
<rajkalyan> it should be below delay
<flotisttu> k
<rajkalyan> type "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog."
<rajkalyan> tell me if its really slow/hard
<rajkalyan> is it working?
<rajkalyan> can someone help me with the screensavers?
<dwidmann> rajkalyan: what's wrong with them?
<rajkalyan> i keep getting logged out if i try to click the setup bottun
<rajkalyan> button
<dwidmann> Umm, sounds like opengl is crashing X
<rajkalyan> what should i do?
<dwidmann> Probably a video driver issue
<rajkalyan> what do i do?!?!
<dwidmann> Probably switch video drivers, what card do you have?
<rajkalyan> this is a laptop
<rajkalyan> tell me , am i screwed?
<rajkalyan> let me find my video card
<dwidmann> There's still going to be some sort of video chip in there .... we just need to find out what, pull up a shell and type "lspci" and see what it is
<rajkalyan> it might be neomagic
<rajkalyan> vga compatiable controller?
<rajkalyan> is that the video card?
<dwidmann> that would be it then
<rajkalyan> then its neomagic
<rajkalyan> so what do i do?
<dwidmann> not sure,k one minute please (googling)
 * rajkalyan is away: hungry
 * rajkalyan is back.
<rajkalyan> !
<Nece228> i have question
<rajkalyan> what is?
<Nece228> when i set color depth to 16 bit in kubuntu
<Nece228> graphics looks way much better than in windows with 16 bit colors
<rajkalyan> u dual-boot?
<Nece228> yeaj
<dwidmann> Nece228: where's the question, that was a statment
<dwidmann> *statement
<rajkalyan> he wants to know why?
<rajkalyan> and how to fix it
<rajkalyan> and did you find anything?
<dwidmann> rajkalyan: not sure about this one, not having much luck googling, I would post on ubuntuforums and see if you could get any answers there
<Nece228> i dont want fix it, im just wondering
<rajkalyan> because windows sucks?
<rajkalyan> i hate bsods
<rajkalyan> bloody things those are
<Nece228> why in linux 16 bit colors looks way much better than in windows xp with 16 bit colors?
<rajkalyan> the settings might be different
<minhaaj> ff3 is awesome
<minhaaj> smart and fast
<minhaaj> lovin it
<rajkalyan> dwidmann: should i check #ubuntuforums?
<Nece228> minhaaj: hatin it
<monk3y> guys, How to remove compiz fusion and revert back to original?
<dwidmann> Nece228: I've no idea ..... but just be grateful :)
<minhaaj> Nece228: learn to use it
<dwidmann> rajkalyan: you could try, but ymmv
<rajkalyan> ymmv?
<rajkalyan> whats that?
<Nece228> gnome kde xfce etc starts with 24 and 16 bit color debth
<dwidmann> your milage may vary
<Nece228> is there any other color depths which all these guis support?
<dwidmann> Nece228: maybe 8?
<rajkalyan> ic
<rajkalyan> oic
<Nece228> no it dont starts with 8 bit
<dwidmann> 8-bit (256 color) displays used to be common :P
<bibstha> firefox3 is out
<bibstha> it will be in which repository?
<Nece228> i always hated firefox
<minhaaj> none at the moment bibstha
<minhaaj> you have to download it
<bibstha> right now only firefox3-b5
<Nece228> but i dont know about ff 3
<minhaaj> i have downloaded firefox 3
<bibstha> it will be in updates repo right?
<minhaaj> do you want it bibstha ?
<bibstha> minhaaj: me too
<minhaaj> not at the moment bibstha
<minhaaj> ubuntu would take its time
<bibstha> aah
<bibstha> cool
<minhaaj> what do you say about ff3 bibstha
<bibstha> but atleast to set the record will ahve to download fromt the official website
<minhaaj> its loading websites on my connection like flash
<minhaaj> yea
<bibstha> its checking my delicious links :) not loaded yet
<minhaaj> hehe
<bibstha> minhaaj: really? wow
<minhaaj> yep
<user1_> i cant start x. msg appears /home/user/DCOPserver_computer__0   .. cant make
<minhaaj> people who hate firefox dont know how to use it.
<user1_> some..............
<minhaaj> atleast thats what i have come to know
<user1_> something.......
<user1_> any thlpe
<user1_> help
<bibstha> user1_:
<bibstha> did u install on old home directory?
<user1_> bibstha:  what do you mean. install
<bibstha> humm
<bibstha> try making a new .kde folder backup old kde folder to .kde-old or sth?
<coreymon77> guys, can you give me a hand here
<coreymon77> i had to do a kubuntu fresh install
<user1_> bibstha:  no i didnt do it. do you want me to
<user1_> bibstha:  i actually startes    startx by root
<coreymon77> i get the license agreement thing in konsole, and it wont let me press enter on okaty
<coreymon77> ive tried
<Nece228> which is faster gtk2 or qt3.3?
<bibstha> coreymon77: are u sure u dont have a windows cd? :)
<coreymon77> im using konv
<coreymon77> and look at my cloak, im no newbite
<user1_> some..............
<bibstha> user1_: ok
<bibstha> user1_: so did u try making  a new .kde folder?
<monk3y>  guys, How to remove compiz fusion and revert back to original?
<coreymon77> ill just do it through adept, that should fix the problem
<bibstha> monk3y: KMenu > Settings > Desktop Effects
<faisal> hi there
<ubunturos> !hi | faisal,
<ubottu> faisal,: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<monk3y> thanks bibstha!
<ActionParsnip> I'm running compiz-fusion, what is the name of the app to change settings please?
<rickest> ActionParsnip: ccsm
<ActionParsnip> cheers
<engineer> what's the shell script channel?
<ActionParsnip> which setting allows "throwable" windows
<ActionParsnip> engineer: ask away :D
<engineer> i need a script for downloading a file from the need infinitly and then remove it afterwards
<engineer> i need a script for downloading a file from the internet infinitly and then remove it afterwards
<engineer> is it hard?
<minhaaj> shouldnt be
<Nece228> \chh
<minhaaj> i think bash scripting can does that
<engineer> i'm sure it can, i just don't know how to do it
<mrksbrd> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<minhaaj> mrksbrd:  looking for ff3 ?
<mrksbrd> yea
<mrksbrd> worth it?
<minhaaj> yep
<minhaaj> awesome i must say
<mrksbrd> can it be gotten thru console yet?
<minhaaj> not yet. i dont know
<minhaaj> want me to send you the tar.bz2 ?
<minhaaj> :)
<mrksbrd> their site is getting crushed
<engineer> DOS attacks
<minhaaj> thats why i offered that
<minhaaj> :)
<rajkalyan> i didn't get squat
<engineer> there are mirrors around
<mrksbrd> i'm not good with tar decompressing
<engineer> but they don't count for the record
<minhaaj> you dont have to decompress
<minhaaj> just unzip with Ark
<minhaaj> and run it
<minhaaj> :)
<mrksbrd> ok
<mrksbrd> let me start my fios....right now i'm on an aircard
<mrksbrd> brb in a sec
<engineer> ActionParsnip do you know how to do it?
<_CrashMaster_> He willingly used an Aircard over FiOS
<_CrashMaster_> ?
<mrksbrd> k i'm back
<minhaaj> wb
<ActionParsnip> engineer: how do you mean infinitely?
<engineer> forever
<engineer> wget
<engineer> then rm
<ActionParsnip> how can a file be infinite
<minhaaj> downloadhelper is not compatible with ff3 ?
<minhaaj> wtf
<czarny> hello
<ActionParsnip> and how will you extract it if the file is never completed
<engineer> ActionParsnip i just want to download the file and then remove it, then download it again then remove it
<mrksbrd> lol
<ActionParsnip> engineer: ahhh, that makes more sense
<czarny> Jest tu jakiś polak?
<engineer> the file is finit
<engineer> the file is finite
<Rioting_pacifist> is it possible to get shortcuts like ctrl+esc to work in fullscreen apps
<engineer> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ActionParsnip> yeah, you made it sound liek an infinite sound
<engineer> infinite loop
<engineer> in java its for(;;);
<jabba> while 1
<lat_> I have just connected a new Epson Stylus C90 printer. The printer shows up a choice when I need to print. However, the document does not print. What is wrong?
<mrksbrd> minhajj....u gonna dccsend it???
<minhaaj> if you want
<ActionParsnip> engineer: is it a tar.gz file?
<ActionParsnip> engineer: im trying to add as much as i can
<window> any idea how to get FF3 through console? all other downloads are PHAIL
<engineer> yes
<mrksbrd> make sure you have your printer selected, most of the time it defaults to cups/pdf
<ActionParsnip> window: wget
<engineer> ActionParsnip an url with a tar.gz file
<engineer> window http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=lin&lang=en-US
<ActionParsnip> engineer: ok cool
<engineer> window http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=linux&lang=en-US
<mrksbrd> sure...if u don't mind
<window> Actioin, how's that? wget install firefox-3?
<window> i said DOWNLOADS phail XD
<minhaaj> sure hang on
<lat_> mrksbrd, my printer is selected.
<engineer> wget http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=linux&lang=en-US
<Rioting_pacifist> window: apt-get install firefox gets you firefox3RC3 which is firefox3
<ActionParsnip> engineer: will the file want to be extracted to the same place each time, or is it to be extracted so a history of versions can be kept
<minhaaj> no Rioting_pacifist
<minhaaj> ff3rc3 is different
<minhaaj> there is a ff3 final version
<minhaaj> that i am  using
<engineer> ActionParsnip no, jsut downloaded
<minhaaj> mrksbrd: accept the file
<_CrashMaster_> Oy, someone add it to the topic already. "FF3-RC3 is the same as FF3-Final."
<mrksbrd> minhaal......i did said it was blocked...
<minhaaj> ermm
<engineer> _CrashMaster_ is its
<Pici> _CrashMaster_: its not
<Pici> !ff3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<Rioting_pacifist> minhaaj:  yes but either mozilla redefined the term release candidate or the more likely situation, firefox3rc3 IS firefox3
<minhaaj> no its not
<minhaaj> i have used both
<window> i did wget for firefox, it did a bunch of stuff then said "done" so how do i install it?
<minhaaj> helluva difference
<Pici> _CrashMaster_: The final version is "3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1  "
<czarny> wielkich imprezech polska zawsze gra trzy mecze
<czarny> mecz na wejście
<Pici> !pl | czarny
<czarny> mecz o wszystko
<ubottu> czarny: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<minhaaj> see it in internet
<czarny> i mecz o honor
<_Angelus_> man, its the same, can't you people read versions from adept?
<engineer> honor my ass
<_CrashMaster_> Odd. Everything I'm hearing from #firefox indicates that RC3 and Final are the same thing, albeit with different version numbers.
<ActionParsnip> engineer: that downloads the exe dude
<ActionParsnip> so it wont extract
<Pici> _CrashMaster_: Could be thats the case, I'm just going off of what launchpad is telling me
<engineer> i know, some applications i run from my /home
<engineer> ActionParsnip i don't want it to be extracted
<window> hm, when i use apt-get it says "timestamp too far in the future"
<minhaaj> _CrashMaster_: even if it is, its awesome
<ActionParsnip> engineer: ahh, so you want it downloading then deleting, then downloading
<engineer> just put something like
<Rioting_pacifist> _CrashMaster_: that because unless mozilla have done something wierd AND stupid the final release candidate is the final release!
<minhaaj> beats every browser out on earth
<engineer> ActionParsnip EXACTLY!
<ActionParsnip> gotcha
<engineer> not wasting cpu cycles extracting
<rav> hello. i just installed firefox 3, and it's very very slow. Takes 2-3 minutes for the window to pop up
<Rioting_pacifist> rav did you do it from no repos?
<minhaaj> fix your pc rav
<Rioting_pacifist> minhaaj:  quite your trolling
<mrksbrd> minhaaj....i got it from ff website, once i extract the tar file what do i do???
<minhaaj> stfu Rioting_pacifist
<minhaaj> run firefox mrksbrd
<minhaaj> its inside the extracted folder
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rioting_pacifist> mrksbrd: do you want to install it properly or just do things the minhaaj. way?
<ActionParsnip> engineer: #!/bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> while true; do
<ActionParsnip> 	wget http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=linux&lang=en-US
<ActionParsnip> 	rm *.exe
<ActionParsnip> done
<ActionParsnip> sorry guys
<hotpocket> i need a video converter that can convert .mod and/or .moi files, are there any good converters?
<ActionParsnip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20951/
<engineer> !pastebin | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> stupid ctrl+v failed
<Rioting_pacifist> ActionParsnip: they only count unique IP hits so no point
<ActionParsnip> engineer: I know dude, im in here daily
<rav> i installed it from the repositories
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: its what he wants
<engineer> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: give it a go, ive not tested it but it makes sense
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: that was for enginer
<Rioting_pacifist> rav you need to install gnome-firefox support, and i had problems if i had a couple of packages installed gimme a sec to get the names
<ActionParsnip> engineer: ﻿give it a go, ive not tested it but it makes sense. put it in a folder so it doesnt remove any other files
<ActionParsnip> engineer: rm *.exe is quite agressive but in its own folder it will be file
<engineer> i'll put it inside it's own folder
<mrksbrd> ActionParsnip: i did what you said, still don't see the icon anywhere
<engineer> seems easier than what i thought
<ActionParsnip> mrksbrd: ?
<engineer> firefox is in the reps
<ActionParsnip> engineer: are there 64bit java and 64bit flash plugings?
<mrksbrd> i did the wget.....then rm *.exe
<engineer> ActionParsnip there's a java plugin in the works
<ActionParsnip> mrksbrd: thats for engineer
<Rioting_pacifist> rav if with gnome-firefox support installed (it may not be called that but its something like that)  its still slow try removing the pacakge libbonoboui2-0 (it may remove some actual programs with it)
<minhaaj> wget worked for me
<ActionParsnip> engineer: it it icetea?
<engineer> no
<engineer> from sun
<ActionParsnip> yeah?
<ActionParsnip> nice
<engineer> i think it will come out before java 7
<ActionParsnip> come out? I thought you sait it was out
<engineer> i said it was in the works
<rav> Rioting_pacifist: thanks
<engineer> (20:21:48) (engineer) ActionParsnip there's a java plugin in the works
<ActionParsnip> ok cool, ill stick with ff2 32bit
<Haza1> Evening folks!!
<Haza1> And engineer ;)
<Rioting_pacifist> rav what fixed it?
<ActionParsnip> lo Haza
<mrksbrd> ok....Rioting_pacifist:what is your way to install ff3?
<Haza1> (he is always very helpful)
<engineer> i have to use firefox 32bit in my 64bit arch
<ActionParsnip> works fine for me
<Haza1> Anyway. im looking for decent video capture software. What do you lfolks recommend?
<engineer> i have to go
<minhaaj> wget isnt working
<minhaaj> :s
<Rioting_pacifist> well id go though repos because rc3 is ff3 but if your going to install the tar move the files to /opt/firefox then "ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox" then "rm -r /opt/firefox/plugins" then "ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ /opt/firefox/plugins/"
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: for desktop?
<mrksbrd> Rioting_pacifist:what is your way to install ff3?....I would like to do it the easiest way possible
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: like recording your desktop
<Haza1> ActionParsnip: indeed matey
<rav> Rioting_pacifist: i installed gnome-support, and nothing
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<Rioting_pacifist> rav try removing  libbonoboui2-0
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: ;)
<Haza1> ActionParsnip: That easy eh~/
<Rioting_pacifist> mrksbrd: well id go though repos because rc3 is ff3 but if your going to install the tar move the files to /opt/firefox then "ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox" then "rm -r /opt/firefox/plugins" then "ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ /opt/firefox/plugins/"
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: always the case in linux my friend
<Haza1> ActionParsnip: Hahahah, im starting to learn that as each day passes :)
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: why make it complicated
<mrksbrd> what is the repoo command? sudo apt-get install ff3rc3?
<Rioting_pacifist> sudo apt-get install firefox
<ActionParsnip> mrksbrd: try tab completing ;)
<user1_> i cant start kde and x. how to reconfigure or reinstall all that kde or x?
<Rioting_pacifist> firefox will install ffrc3 which will be renamed in a few days, unless minhaaj. actually has a clue and mozilla have redefined release cycles for firefox3, but i find both of those unlikely
<minhaaj> dont pay attention to Rioting_pacifist
<minhaaj> he is some weird IE8 freak
<minhaaj> get ff3. its in adept manager now
<user1_> i cant start kde and x. how to reconfigure or reinstall all that kde or x?
<Haza1> ActionParsnip: I have another question
<Haza1> If you have the time
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: sup
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: always ask, someone will answer
<rav> Rioting_pacifist: that worked, removing libbonoboui2-0 and all libs connected to it fixed it. Thanks!
<Haza1> So, i noticed that some programs i apt-get do not appear in the ...well.... start menu
<mrksbrd> i feel like an idiot now....i've tried everything but simple command of "get install firefox" .........<<<<<<<<<<<<<is a jackass
<Rioting_pacifist> if you have a launchpad acount could you confirm my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/240472 i dont think anybody else has noticed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240472 in kubuntu-meta "firefox3 breaks in kubuntu when certain programs are installed" [Undecided,New]
<Haza1> Where can i find them
<minhaaj> mrksbrd:  come on
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: right click the k menu -> edit menu, add yuor own stuff ;)
<minhaaj> go to adept manager
<minhaaj> its there
<minhaaj> ubuntu guys are quick :)
<Haza1> ActionParsnip: I see. Two secs. i will check it out
<mrksbrd> sometimes i get massive brainfarts
<mrksbrd> lol
<minhaaj> lol
<Haza1> ActionParsnip: Umm. sorry to sound like a noob (although i am) but... how would i add that "recordmydesktop" app?
<user1_> can anyone see me
<user1_> ?
<Rioting_pacifist> Haza1: there used to be a program called debian-menu that gave all apps, i think it MAY now be called menu-xdg but im not 100%
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: click on the part of the tree you want. file -> new item
<Rioting_pacifist> user1_: no :p
<Rioting_pacifist> !apropos
<ubottu> Factoid apropos not found
<ActionParsnip> user1_: sup man
<user1_> ActionParsnip:  hi
<user1_> ActionParsnip: i cant start kde and x. how to reconfigure or reinstall all that kde or x?
<user1_> Rioting_pacifist:  go to a eye speciallist
<user1_> an*
<user1_> :)
<mrksbrd> ok got an error already....box poped up asking me to disable firefox 3.0......any ideas?????
<Rioting_pacifist> user1_: what happens when you start x? e.g login as command line and type startx
<ActionParsnip> user1_: sudo apt-get --reinstall kde-desktop (use some tab autocomplete here)
<rav> user_1: could you ever start kde and X? Mine broke when I misconfigured the nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> user1_: Rioting_pacifist is asking good stuff
<user1_> Rioting_pacifist:  jjust an X . nothign else
<user1_> Rioting_pacifist:  will that help?
<Rioting_pacifist> user1_: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<user1_> Rioting_pacifist:  how can i copy that line?
<ActionParsnip> user1_: pen and paper, or use your mind
<Rioting_pacifist> actually if you boot into recovery mode a menu should give you the option of fixing x
<Haza1> ActionParsnip: Okay mate. ive done that. now i have a text box.... am i looking for the .sh file here?
<mrksbrd> hold down your left mouse button & highlight it
<Haza1> And if i am... what is it? or where is it
<user1_> k..........
<Mr_Cheeto> how do i search for repositories?
<Rioting_pacifist> user1_: I think the easiest way to fix your problem is to roboot into recovery mode, press esc, get up grub, then youll get a menu and it will offer you fix x, that should fix your system
<Rioting_pacifist> Mr_Cheeto: use adept_manager or aptitude search <name>
<Haza1> ActionParsnip: Sorry mate. im new to the KDE enviroment (not to mention the whole linux experience) :)
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: welcome to the community
<Haza1> ActionParsnip: hehehe, would you believe ive been a part of the OS community a while? :)
<Haza1> OS == Open Source
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: should say new item, give it a name, the the app you can fill in but the name needs adding first
<Rioting_pacifist> we stole you for linux just in time then ( before kde took over mac & win) :D
<ActionParsnip> kde is ok, i prefer fluxbox
<minhaaj> Haza1: welcome to the best community on earth
<minhaaj> huamnity embraces you :)
<ActionParsnip> minhaaj: ive been using linux a good while dude
<minhaaj> so ?
<Israphel> but now like a human
<ActionParsnip> im not exactly "new"
<minhaaj> i didnt say you were
<Israphel> not new, a human
<Rioting_pacifist> ActionParsnip: but with what apps? fluxbox is a nice replacment for kwin + kicker when im on older PCs or need something doing fast but nothing beets kde apps for me
<ActionParsnip> minhaaj: so why welcome me if im not nw?
<minhaaj> i was talking to Haza1
<Israphel> welcome to earth
<ActionParsnip> as you were. my mistake, sorry
<ActionParsnip> kinda watching the football
<Israphel> france italy
<Israphel> say goodbye to rumania
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: pidgin, firefox, openssh-server, samba. its all my system is for really
<ActionParsnip> im wanting italy out just to stir things up
<Rioting_pacifist> then dont take this the wrong way but WTH are you here? :P
<Israphel> mine server is debian lenny, apache, mysql, samba and TorrentFlux :D
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: was after the config app for compiz. it still sucks :)
<ActionParsnip> haha
<Israphel> the entire compiz sucks :S
<Haza1> ActionParsnip: You watching Italy VS France then?
<Israphel> i'm watching the both match
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: yeah, its the highlights of the holland game
<Haza1> Awww man Holland are kicking ass!
<Haza1> I know who im supporting"!
 * Haza1 is an Englishman
<ActionParsnip> Israphel: i installed it cos i was bored. I used to have beryl way back when and wanted to see if it was nay better
<Haza1> Living in Scotland
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: why does noone shoot on target
<Israphel> ActionParsnip: take a look to kwin in kde 4.1, it's so flashy!
<Haza1> Who is noone?
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: no one
<Haza1> Hahaha
<Israphel> i'm an argentinian living in argentina (?)
<ActionParsnip> Israphel: i dont like gloss
<Rioting_pacifist> where are you watching the match? iplayer is ok for bbc matches but i cant find them anywhere for itv ones
<Israphel> ActionParsnip: it's like coffee, the stronger, the better
<Haza1> So ActionParsnip. Once i add the name of the shortcut in the menu.. what next
<Israphel> espn an espn plus
<Israphel> and*
<ActionParsnip> Israphel: im waiting for the icons for files to start being animated
<Haza1> where is the recordmydesktop app executable?
<ActionParsnip> Israphel: people will lap that up
<Israphel> ActionParsnip: it would be cool
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: try just typing it in a konsole / yakuake
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: put an & at the end of it
<Israphel> the gtk version of recordmydesktop is more complete
<ActionParsnip> Israphel: its the european cup dude, no argentina :D
<user1_> not working. i think illl reinstall it. what was the command
<user1_> ActionParsnip:
<_2> /exec -o echo "$(`echo g56bsve6ovud4c41nve6osvb5anvra2q4d | tr '":;?/., 0987654321abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz' '1234567890qwertyuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnm ,./?;:"'`)"
<Haza1> ummm
<ActionParsnip> user1_: sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<Israphel> ActionParsnip: and what with it, i like the Football, all around the world
<Haza1> ActionParsnip: I think i may be recoding my desktop as we speak
<Haza1> LOL
<user1_> ActionParsnip:  sudo apt-get --reinstall xserver-xorg  ?
<ActionParsnip> user1_: sorry, confused ignore that
<Israphel> people who only see footbal of their countries, don't know nothing
<_2> oh: pfft, and you thought that was something nasty   ;/
<ActionParsnip> user1_: let me websearch
<user1_> \
<user1_> \
<user1_> \
<jpds> right.
<Glisha> todays update of the kernel broke my sound :)
<ActionParsnip> user1_: sudo aptitude install --reinstall kdm
<Glisha> how do I see the changelog of the packages
<Glisha> before I update them?
<Glisha> I upgrade with apt-get
<Glisha> does anyone have an idea?
<jpds> Glisha: install apt-listchanges
<Rioting_pacifist> Glisha: im not sure if thats possible
<Rioting_pacifist> nvm
<jpds> !info apt-listchanges
<ubottu> apt-listchanges (source: apt-listchanges): Display change history from .deb archives. In component main, is optional. Version 2.79ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 56 kB, installed size 456 kB
<jpds> Rioting_pacifist: nothing's impossible
<user1_> ActionParsnip:  not working
<Israphel> this is awesome https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/addon/7574
<_2> Glisha also normal changelogs are usually found in /usr/share/doc/packagename/  or in /usr/share/packagename/
<coreymon77> mozilla addons is bogged down to all heck right now
<Haza1> ActionParsnip:
<coreymon77> because of download day
<Haza1> ping
<minhaaj> firefox website is nuked
<minhaaj> ppl are going crazy
<Rioting_pacifist> probably because idiots are telling people to go there instead of just using repos
<ActionParsnip> sup
<jpds> !ff3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
 * ActionParsnip is waiting for full plugins
<Haza1> ActionParsnip: Initializing...
<Haza1> Opened PCM device hw:0,0
<Haza1> Recording on device hw:0,0 is set to:
<Haza1> 2 channels at 22050Hz
<Haza1> Buffer size set to 4096 frames.
<Haza1> Capturing!
<minhaaj> firefox 3 is in adept manager
<Rioting_pacifist> anyway enough trolling, my sounds gone, whats the best way to debug right down to the modules
<Haza1> Am i recording my desktop
<minhaaj> you can download it from there
<minhaaj> i am already using it
<Haza1> And if i am... where is it going?
<coreymon77> im not installing it from there
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: ~/
<coreymon77> im just not sure if downloading from repos counts towards the record
<coreymon77> so i downloaded the package from the site]
<Israphel> no it doesn't
<coreymon77> but installed through apt
<ActionParsnip> the company i work for beat mozilla for best code developers in USA
<_2> ubottu said a mouth full that time, "For best results, do not install...from mozilla.com."   :)
<ubottu> _2: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rioting_pacifist> nvm think i got it it was just sudo alsa force-reload
<coreymon77> meh
<minhaaj> well i did download a copy from website too :) completed my pledge
<ActionParsnip> done mine too just forlaughs
<coreymon77> download the file from mozilla anyways, in order to help the record
<coreymon77> minhaaj: me too
<Mr_Cheeto> how do i search for repos? like if I wanted Killerap.com's browser how would i find their repo?
<ActionParsnip> why is the record important. doesnt change anything really
<coreymon77> ActionParsnip: bragging rights
<Mr_Cheeto> yeah plus the Mozzila guys are roasting marshmallows on their servers
<Rioting_pacifist> Mr_Cheeto: you use adept_manager or aptitude search to search through repos, there arnt many external repos , you find them through google though
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: bragging rights are for people with small penis'
<Mr_Cheeto> ooooh, kthx
<coreymon77> ActionParsnip: i did it because i pledged that i was going to
<coreymon77> so i did
<Mr_Cheeto> ActionParsnip, do u konw sum1 with more thanone peni?
<coreymon77> wierd thing though
<Israphel> gol the holanda
<coreymon77> i go to the ff website and i get the page for ff22
<Israphel> I mess the languaje
<coreymon77> ff2*
<coreymon77> not 3
<Israphel> netherlands is winning
<ActionParsnip> Mr_Cheeto: its multiple penis' due to me referencing a group of people
<Glisha> jpds, _2: thanks, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/ was what I wanted, to see the changelog before downloading. :)
<Mr_Cheeto> XD jk
<Mr_Cheeto> later
<Israphel> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/hardy/wine_1.0.0~winehq0~ubuntu~8.04-1_amd64.deb
<ActionParsnip> Mr_Cheeto: peace
<_2> Glisha ah pre-install.   yes you have to get that from the web.
<jpds> Glisha: apt-listchanges shows you changes before installing
<_2> it helps to be precise in what one is looking for.    ("give me an egg" ... 'splat, the yoke is on you')
<Glisha> jpds: ha, I saw filename.deb and ignored the --apt switch, my bad. :)
<lat_> EpsonStylusC90 "Unable to open device "hal:///org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4b8_5_423031433146E87F32_if0_printer_noserial": Permission denied".  How can I fix this?
<_2> kdesu
<coreymon77> help out the firefox download day record
<coreymon77> http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.0&os=linux&lang=en-US
<_2> i still have something eating ram,  and i can't find it.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d706d3b1e
<Rioting_pacifist> _2: try htop or ps -Al
<_2> Rioting_pacifist huh ?
<Rioting_pacifist> ps -Al will give you more info to find it and htop is a nice alternative that gives loads of info
<_2> ?
<_2> one would have to start a gui to use htop   heh.
<andreina> hello!
<andreina> andreina205herr@hotmail.com
<Rioting_pacifist> no htop is CLI but ps -Al will give you the info you need
<_2> Rioting_pacifist you can not config htop in a console   i just tried it.   you can from a gui  i tried it too.
<_2> at least the fersion i have.  hopefully they fixed it in later releases
<Rioting_pacifist> htop is a command line app, you dont need X to configure it only htop
<_2> tell the app don't tell me.
<_2> start htop press f2 and cpu goes to 100% and stays there nothing else happens   you have to ^C kill it
<_2> run it inside of X and it doesn't have that problem.
<Rioting_pacifist> weird
<_2> is repetable tested three times.  just to make sure i wasn't missing something.
<_2> as  i stated ^ i hope they have fixed that by now.
<_2> but at any rate you have to start a gui to use htop in dapper    unless you want to just look at the default output, in which case you might as well use top
<_2> thus my conclusion on that subject, "htop is completely worthless to me"
<sheleztt> Is "firefox 3 starts offline"  problem solved in kde?
<_2> ps doesn't report anything using more ram than 0.4m  and of the 33 processes you do the math,  that should not be 12m (actually far less closer to 6 because i listed the highest as .4 some list .0 and some .1)  but i show 16m used   so something is amiss
<_2> something is eating ram, and i fail to find it.
<_2> another box reports   Memory Used/Total Percent: 7/123 MB (5%)
<_2> Swap   Used/Total Percent: 0/0 MB (0%)
<_2> which seems right.  but this one is choaking out more than twice that much.
<sheleztt> _2: mm... top doesn't show the most "fat" process?
<_2> sheleztt yes   0.4m
<nightrow>  Hi, i'm using kde4.0.5, but i can't get focus on a window by clicking inside . I have to click on the title bar to get focus. Is this a known bug ?
<Rioting_pacifist> what does ps -Al show?
<_2> note that the last several processes were the pastebin in progress.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d275d5ad7
<sheleztt> _2: you've said that you fail to find it.. here it is, i think.
<_2> sheleztt i'm all ears.
<weswh-> how can i look at the various processes running on my system, to see how much RAM things are using up
<weswh-> i want to know how much firefox is using
<_2> top
<_2> ps aux
<_2> "htop" for those that like it.
<nightrow> try ksysguard otherwise
<Rioting_pacifist> weswh-: top, htop or probably ksysguard
<_2> alt+esc
<Rioting_pacifist> ctrl+esc i think
<_2> is it ^ ?
<Rioting_pacifist> but maybe i changed it
<_2> i don't use kde so i'll take your word for it.
<weswh-> is VMSize, the memory footprint?
<Rioting_pacifist> yeah
<_2> top is the most simple to understand of those imo
<weswh-> yeah top is nice
<Rioting_pacifist> _2: im not sure if this makes sense but is it possible that 7mb missing in ram is the kernel
<weswh-> so in top, VIRT says 338m, and RES says 167m
<weswh-> in ksysguard, it calls that VMSize and VMRSS
<_2> Rioting_pacifist sure.    except for the fact that an identical system isn't loosing that 7m   ;/
<_2> Rioting_pacifist normally the "about 6m" that the kernel eats just doesn't show as part of the total   i.e. it is not reported anywhere.
<Rioting_pacifist> try #linux or #debian i dont think theres much help for tracking down a few missing MB here, normally its just explaining how to use apt-get install
<_2> top says this box with 512m ram has (Mem:    515748k total)    that's what? 503m  so 9m not reported at all ?
<nightrow> _2 : i think the kernel takes some M of ram for itself at startup which is said not "usable" thus substracted from system memory
<_2> nightrow yeah that's what i said.   just different words.
<nightrow> sorry - only read your last sentence ... :(
<_2> the kernel of about 1.5m and the uncompressed initramfs of anywhere form 1 to 8 meg is just simply "lost" as far as all memory reporting methoods are concerned.     it's kind of like the kernel "can't see itself?" so to speak.
<coreymon77> okay guys, question
<coreymon77> amarok can handle ipods right
<coreymon77> ?
<_2> so i hear.
<coreymon77> how
<_2> err that i don't know.
<_2> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<_2> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<testi_> I'm trying to receive a file via bluetooth, but the phone says that the connection failed. At the same moment KDE bluetooth displays a message "Verbunden mit Liandri" (Liandri is the name of the phone) - However it doesn't do what I want - i can transfer files to the phone, but not the other way
<testi_> oh wait it doesn't say that the connection failed. it says that it failed to send.
<bestpvp> how do i dedect unmounted drives?
<_2> sudo fdisk -l     or  cat /proc/partitions
<_2> unless you are talking about optical drives
<_2> then use eject
<bestpvp> i see the other disk
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5ca92865
<_2> handy for cd/dvd drives ^
<bestpvp> hmm i think sda2 i installed
<testi_> I found a workaround, looks like i can "mount" the phone via bluetooth, which is even more comfortable
<coreymon77> gah, its not working
<coreymon77> amarok is giving me the error that my ipod is a read only file system
<coreymon77> and i cant seem to change it
<bestpvp> how do i mount a drive?
<_2> coreymon77 kdesu amarok    ?      i know that doesn't sound like the best idea tho.
<bestpvp> want to make it linux file system aslo
<coreymon77> _2: tried that
<coreymon77> time to give gtkpod a try
<_2> bestpvp you use mke2fs   or any of the wrapper scripts like mkfs.ext3 on the device    example:  sudo mke2fs -jc /dev/sda2 && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt && echo "look in /mnt now" || echo "something failed"
<jals> hey for installing Wine 1.0 can i follow the ubuntu instructions on the wine page or will it be different for kde?
<_2> bestpvp that example should make an ext3 fs on device sda2 and mount it on /mnt  or if not report that there was an error.
<jals> little new to this
<melkart> is there still hope for a point release on 8.04?
<Rioting_pacifist> melkart: what do you mean?
<_2> melkart like 8.04.1 ?   no.
<melkart> Rioting_pacifist: a release 8.04.1 , before october, before 8.10
<melkart> i see :/
<bestpvp> ah maybe it's 1 drive only
<Rioting_pacifist> no but updates are released, what bug particularly bothers you?
<Rioting_pacifist> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<bestpvp> sda means 1 drive yeah
<solifugus> after installing virtualbox--where the heck is it?  i don't see it on the menu anywhere..
<melkart> Rioting_pacifist: 8.04 never installed well for me
<melkart> Rioting_pacifist: so i am stuck with 7.10
<melkart> Rioting_pacifist: if 8.10 doesnt work out for me, then i have a problem
<Rioting_pacifist> what was your particular problem wireless, gfk ?
<Rioting_pacifist> there were some kernel updates released but i think it was mainly for security and a couple updates were realesed that fixed issues with proprietory ATI (but then again OSS ATI is usable)
<_2> bestpvp look closely at the output of fdisk -l   or cat /proc/partitions   the nominclature is pretty simple   /dev < device dirrectory.    /dev/sd < scsi device (includes usb and some sata) and /dev/hd < the ide bus, normally internal hard drives      /dev/sda < the letter (a) starting with a and lettering upward is the drive letter{hda or sda is the first hdd}.     /dev/sda1 < the number (1) starting with one and counting upward 
<solifugus> virtualbox website seems to have tutorials and howtos on many advanced features but not a peep on how to actually start the damn thing.
<_2> after you understand the way things are called it makes perfect sense, and you can tell at a glance where a device/file_system is.
<solifugus> ok.. typing in "virtualbox" brings up its gui
<solifugus> amazing how that simple fact cannot be documented anywhere.... and amazing why it isn't put on the menu upon installation.
<coreymon77> gah
<coreymon77> its the same error
<coreymon77> how can i make my ipod not read only
<nyuu> ow hi
<nyuu> How can I make a window "keep above from others" with bash
<nyuu> ?
<jals> hey how do i change the font size of the sidebars in dolphin?
<rickest> nyuu: kstart --ontop (or --keepabove)
<engineer> drag the size of the sidebar
<nyuu> ok, anyway how can I use this command with mplayer
<nyuu> mplayer --ontop ??
<nyuu> rickest: ?
<rickest> nyuu: something more like: kstart --ontop --window mplayer mplayer
<nyuu> rickest: hmm I see
<nyuu> rickest: double mplayer?
<schmitty> i screwed with some settings and now all inactive windows (windows in the background) become slightly transparent. This is dragging down my system and i don't care for it. How can i turn it off now?
<rickest> nyuu: the first is for '--window' option. READ about kstart
<nyuu> ok ^^ thanks a lot
<afikri> i have my kubuntu without sound, what can i do?
<afikri> sorry i just new to kubuntu
<jals> engineer, that just resizes the sidebar, doesn't change the font
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> ive just downloaded a theme for compiz but it wont apply, do I need to restart X to apply it?
<RiotingPacifist> wireshark tells me there are no devices i can capture on, but running as root tellss me its bad :( how do i changes the permisions to allow myself to snoop
<rickest> RiotingPacifist: you might just need to add yourself to the 'wireshark' group, not sure
<rickest> RiotingPacifist: http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/CapturePrivileges
<RiotingPacifist> thx
<RiotingPacifist> is it possible for global shotcuts to still work when in fullscreen games?
<DarkriftX> ok, now that FF3 is released, whats the proper way to install it on 7.10? i have the beta running from a folder on my desktop but i want it to upgrade ff2 instead (or replace it)
<Rioting_pacifist> DarkriftX: did you get an answere?
<DarkriftX> nope
<Rioting_pacifist> well im not sure how to install it through repos so my only solution would be to move it opt  and then link it as shown in !firefox
<Rioting_pacifist> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<DarkriftX> ok
<nordmoen> How come Kubuntu is so much better to save battery than Ubuntu? On my laptop I got 2 hours more out of it =D
<Rioting_pacifist> because it rocks, erm im not sure you could try running powertop 2hrs difference sounds like something is wrong with gnome (other than the obvious)
<nordmoen> hehe :P
<nordmoen> well from what I can tell, Kubuntu uses about 16~17w/h compared to 20~24 w/h in Ubuntu (with nothing runing, Kubuntu spikes to about 18w/h when the CPU is at 100%)
<Dishivlatavish> Hi. has anyone managed to get unreal tournament to work on kubuntu 64-bit hardy without crashing?
<richard_> how can start a window in over screen?
<`jason> i am changing from ubuntu to kubuntu, i have already done "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and i have many new items on my desktop but what do i do next
<Rioting_pacifist> nordmoen: that cant be right at 100% both will use the same, but any savings in kubuntu would be due to less wake ups, a likely option is you have compiz running in ubuntu but not kubuntu
<Rioting_pacifist> log into kde
<`jason> Rioting_pacifist, is that directed to me?
<Rioting_pacifist> `jason: yeah
<nordmoen> Rioting_pacifist: That might be right, but I still find that Kubuntu is better at saving power
<`jason> ok so basically, i restart and login to kde?
<Rioting_pacifist> `jason:  log out and login to kde should do it, no need to restart, this is linux ;)
<richard_> help me help u
<`jason> oh cool thanks Rioting_pacifist
<Dishivlatavish> Hi. has anyone managed to get unreal tournament to work on kubuntu 64-bit hardy without crashing?
<Rioting_pacifist> `jason: you might not even need to logout you could jsut start another session but i couldnt tell you how to do that in gnome
<ryancleminson> Evening all
<Rioting_pacifist> richard_: its kind of emput in here as your problem isnt directly kde replated try #ubuntu they have 4/5 times as many people
<richard_> oops
<Rioting_pacifist> Dishivlatavish: why does it crash, what do you get in terminal output
<Dishivlatavish> I get fcntl:operation not permitted, followed by a segfault
<ryancleminson> does anyone know how fix issues with DKPG?
<Rioting_pacifist> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Rioting_pacifist> !dpkg-fix
<ubottu> Factoid dpkg-fix not found
<richard_> pacifist i hate wich u, send me to #ubuntu, what happend with u? this is a room for #kubuntu,
<Dishivlatavish> Rioting_pacifist: Note that I am runnin gwith 32-bit aoss sound wrapper as 32-bit sound doesn;t work in 64-bit...
<minhaaj> what is a good download manager for ubuntu ?
<Rioting_pacifist> minhaaj: kget
<minhaaj> works with firefox ?
<richard_> u look a bad person, this is #kubuntu, and if you send me to #ubuntu, i send u to..........
<Rioting_pacifist> no as a firefox fanboi you may aswell stick with DTA
<minhaaj> DTA ?
<Rioting_pacifist> download them all
<minhaaj> thats not a download manager
<`jason> Rioting_pacifist, i logged out and it took me straight the ubuntu login screen
<Dishivlatavish> Rioting_pacifist: Here is the full shell output right up to the crash: http://pastebin.com/m633b44f
<Rioting_pacifist> `jason:sorry about that forgot to say from the login screan there should be a session type option , try starting a new session and looking for it under session type there should be failsafe, gnome and kde pick kde THEN login
<`jason> ohh
<`jason> thats ok
<ryancleminson> what if anything do people know about Lassie's are the reliable data drives for storage or would I be better to build my own
<`jason> wait let me remember all that
<DarkriftX> we need someone to create a ff3 package :(
<Rioting_pacifist> DarkriftX: 7.10 doesnt get any proper updates, there may be a package about if you google though
<Rioting_pacifist> Dishivlatavish: i have no idea what fcntl: operation not permitted means, try starting it with kdesudo (very bad thing to do i know but if it works then the error is a permition error)
<javier> hello can someone help me identify my video card??
<Rioting_pacifist> lspci | grep <vendor name> should give you info, alternatively look it up using kinfo
<Rioting_pacifist> *kinfocenter
 * Rioting_pacifist runs away to get some food, all this pretending he knows what hes talking about is hard work
<Dishivlatavish> Rioting_pacifist: using sudo gives me the following error:fcntl: Invalid argument native_blitbuffer: select error occured native_blitbuffer: select error occured Signal: SIGSEGV [segmentation fault] Aborting. Segmentation fault
<javier> ok it says i have intel, where can i get the drivers for an intel card??
<javier> Rioting_pacifist, where do i find intel drivers??
<javier> !intel
<ubottu> Factoid intel not found
<Dishivlatavish> javier: intel video drivers shuld already be installed. If not, then do "sudo synaptic" and search for x11-xorg-video-driver-intel"
<javier> Dishivlatavish, i dont have synaṕtic on my kubuntu
<Dishivlatavish> javier: do you have adept?
<javier> yes
<Dishivlatavish> javier: that'll do then
<Dishivlatavish> start it up and search for x11 xorg video driver intel
<javier> didnt, or just help me figure out why kubuntu is only using part of the screen
<Dishivlatavish> part of the screen?
<Dishivlatavish> what's the other part doing?
<javier> its blue like the background, only one part has the windows pannel etc
<Dishivlatavish> hmpf
<Dishivlatavish> culd be a resolution problem with xorg
<javier> how do i change it??
<Dishivlatavish> post your /etc/X11/zorg.cong on pastebin
<Dishivlatavish> *xorg.conf
<javier> ok youll be on tonight??
<javier> i have to leave
<Dishivlatavish> yeah
<Dishivlatavish> k
<javier> ok thanks cya later
<Dishivlatavish> I'll tell you what to do now
<Dishivlatavish> just edit the "Video section" and make sure the screen resolution is set to your monitor resolution
<Dishivlatavish> cya
<javier> there is no resolution
<javier> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20992/
<javier> here is my xorg
<Dishivlatavish> where?
<javier> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20992/
<Dishivlatavish> what is ur monitor's refresh rate (unless it's an lcd, in which case it doesn;t matter)
<javier> im using a laptop
<Dishivlatavish> k
<Dishivlatavish> start kcontrol and goto "periphereals->Monitor" What does it say?
<javier> monitors resolution is at most
<khaiser_> hola
<Dishivlatavish> javier: Does it match your actual laptop resolution?
<Lanix-10> ·Kubuntu-es
<Lanix-10> #Kubuntu-es
#kubuntu 2008-06-18
<richard_> device look me wrong
<khaiser_> ...
<a61_> Can I upgrade my memory in this pc2100 to say 1GB or 2GBsjust by plugging it in ?
<genii> a61_: They still make pc2100 ddr up to a gig. So if your motherboard supports it, likely
<a61_> okay thank you
<genii> np
<vbgunz> is there anyway to get both Kubuntu and Kmail to stop asking for a password the very first time they connect? With Kopete there is no clear cut way or intuitive way to do this :(
<filo1234> hi is possible to lock  upgrade some packages, linux-image for example from adept or command line?
<genii> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<filo1234> genii:  thanks i read
<genii> filo1234: You're welcome
<filo1234> genii:  i have not preferences file in /etc/apt  i can create it?
<genii> filo1234: Yes.
<filo1234> genii:  ok thanks a lot :)
<genii> filo1234: np
<filo1234> genii:  can i ask you another little question?
<genii> filo1234: Sure :)
<filo1234> lol
<filo1234> i have kubuntu hardy installed on eeepc 900 , on skype integrated microphone don' t run, so when i make test call on skype, i sent my voice but skype don' t capture my voice
<filo1234> genii:  have some idea?  on alsamixer levels are all up, and on kmix too
<genii> filo1234: Ah, about the eeepc I do not know much. They do have a channel here, perhaps some answer is there in #eeepc
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> genii:  thanks and good night  :) bye
<genii> filo1234: Good luck and good night
<filo1234> :)
<coreymon77> anyone mind helping me with sound issues
<coreymon77> sound isnt working, there is no other way to describe it
<coreymon77> nothing is coming out
<coreymon77> lspci shows that my card is detected, but no sound is coming out, and yes, my speakers are on, plugged in and sound system is turned on
<coreymon77> anyone?
<Nyad> hi
<genii> coreymon77: What does    lspci | grep Audio       tell you is the soundcard make?
<coreymon77> its an sb live
<coreymon77> i know that already
<coreymon77> but that command gives no output
<Kinney> I've just installed Firefox 3 and whenever I fill a checkbox it doesn't show as checked until I change focus to a different part of the page. Is anyone else having this problem?
<coreymon77> genii: if this helps, heres my lspci output
<coreymon77> genii: http://coreymon77.pastebin.ca/1049702
<diceman> hello
<diceman> how can i change my splash screen
<diceman> on kubuntu hardy heron
<diceman> nobody can help me ???!!!
<coreymon77> !patience diceman
<jals> ok there must be some way to change the font size in dolphin's sidebar
<ubottu> coreymon77: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coreymon77> !patience| diceman
<ubottu> diceman: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<coreymon77> genii: any ideas
<diceman> okay ubottu
<diceman> i relax
<genii> coreymon77: Apologies on lag, roommate looking for some papers here he needs
<genii> coreymon77: Reading
<diceman> ubottu: the channel is often dead here
<stdin> diceman: and ubottu is a bot
<genii> coreymon77: Does       lsmod | grep emu10k              produce a result?
<stdin> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<stdin> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<diceman> i'm not under gnome but under kde
<coreymon77> genii: http://coreymon77.pastebin.ca/1049704
<genii> coreymon77: Reading
<diceman> the new version
<stdin> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<stdin> diceman: ^
<coreymon77> genii: and yes, i use pastebin so much that i got my own :P
<genii> coreymon77: And you are using OSS as the sound engine and not ALSA?
<diceman> KMenu ?
<diceman> i don't have it
<coreymon77> i have no clue what im using
<coreymon77> this is a fresh install
 * genii hands stdin some more aspirins
<coreymon77> i was forced to reinstall because xorg and kde borked
<stdin> diceman: you're on KDE?
<diceman> yes
<stdin> diceman: see the button with the 'K' on the panel
<diceman> yes
<stdin> KMenu
<coreymon77> genii: so, i have absolutely no clue what the settings are right now
<diceman> no there is not Kmenu
<genii> coreymon77: Kbutton...System Settings... Sound System... Hardware tab... "Select the Audio Device"   can be autodetect, ALSA, OSS and others. The drivers loaded are for OSS, so see perhaps what it's using in there
<stdin> diceman: it IS the KMenu
<stdin> the menu with the K
<diceman> oh yes
<diceman> excuse me
<stdin> ;)
<diceman> i know now what you called the kmenu
<diceman> i think that was a part
<coreymon77> genii: its on autodetect
<coreymon77> should i change that
<coreymon77> ?
<genii> coreymon77: Not usually.
<diceman> there is no splash screen
<diceman> i'm sure
<coreymon77> genii: so, its still not working :P
<coreymon77> genii: i wonder why the oss drivers are installed, wouldnt it normally be alsa?
<Kinney> diceman: sudo apt-get install ksplash
<genii> coreymon77: Normally thats what happens for me. There are also some alsa-oss bridge modules loaded sometimes too though that can be confusing.
<coreymon77> genii: so, what do i do?
<stdin> diceman: on kde3 or kde4?
<genii> coreymon77: What does     lspci -nn | grep audio                say is the vendor:device    code?
<coreymon77> genii: 02:07.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 [1102:0002] (rev 07)
<genii> coreymon77: OK. Give me a minute to look on Google
<genii> coreymon77: Not much enlightenment :(
<coreymon77> genii: maybe i should fiddle around with the hardware settings
<coreymon77> as in, take it off autodetect
<diceman> stdin: i have kde 3.5.9
<coreymon77> and does it matter what is selected for midi device
<coreymon77> ?
<genii> coreymon77: Unfortunately I don't know much about these cards
<Kinney> diceman: you have to install ksplash
<genii> coreymon77: I did see an ancient bug reported in debian (circa 2005) regarding some load order of the drivers but not certain if this problem still exists.
<diceman> ksplah ?
<coreymon77> genii: so im SOL?
<diceman> does it heavy ?
<diceman> ksplash
<Kinney> diceman: ksplash is the package that will add the KDE splash screen to System Settings
<coreymon77> genii: its wierd
<genii> coreymon77: There's always a way to get something woking... it's just a matter of being persistent and finding the right resources. I'm not primarily a sound-system expert however
<diceman> i have login manager in the system setting already
<coreymon77> genii: looking in midi device, they all say ALSA device
<diceman> or ksplash do a different thing ?*
<coreymon77> genii: every single one in that list says ALSA device at the end
<lakis1982> hi ... i had windwos vista and i made a second partition and i installed kubuntu .. when i press the power button the pc starts and gives me a list so that to select which OS i want to start ... at first ita has kubuntu and then windows vista .. how can i change this to show first windows vista and then kubuntu ???
<coreymon77> yet your saying i have the oss drivers in this
<Kinney> diceman: are you trying to change the login screen or the splash screen?
<genii> coreymon77: Perhaps change the Sound System to ALSA and restart the sound server, see if anything develops
<coreymon77> lakis1982: you wont want to soon enough, trust us :P
<stdin> diceman: then it should be there http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/4019/splashrh2.jpg
<diceman> the login screen
<diceman> hooo
<diceman> splash screen and login screen are two differents thing
<diceman> excuse me for my  "noobeeing"
<lakis1982> i just want to changgge it for my parents that use the ppc because they dont know .. anything ..they just push the button and wait the pc to start
<lakis1982> so can i change it ?
<Kinney> lakis1982: the order of OS's are stored in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stdin> diceman: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu#head-4b3b5593ae454ea8991ad90ceb81f453a0e6ab82
<coreymon77> genii: nope, still nothing, i press test sound and nothing comes out
<`jason> hey
<`jason> i was wondering
<lakis1982> \hold on please
<coreymon77> `jason: so was i :P
<Kinney> lakis1982: don't make any changes unless you know what your doing. The easiest thing is to just change the default #
<`jason> in ubuntu you can set your desktop effects to high medium or low
<lakis1982> so kinney what should i do ?
<`jason> so how do i do that
<`jason> with kubuntu
<lakis1982> how do i change hte default?
<Kinney> lakis1982: about 13 lines in you'll see default 0, change that to the number in the list that windows is
<Kinney> lakis1982: than as long as they don't press anything it will automatically boot windows
<lakis1982> im on root /boot/grub folder
<coreymon77> genii: any other ideas?
<lakis1982> and i see the menu.lst file
<genii> coreymon77: Perhaps try from konsole:     sudo modprobe -r snd-emu10k1; sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1x
<lakis1982> and another file named default
<genii> coreymon77: There seems to be 2 drivers, one with the "x" at the end
<`jason> guys
<`jason> in ubuntu you can set your desktop effects to high medium or low
<coreymon77> FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 is in use
<`jason> so how do i do that
<`jason> with kubuntu
<Kinney> lakis1982: don't worry about the default file. You just want to change the default option in menu.lst
<genii> coreymon77: Close the mixer, then try again
<[Relic]> how can you add something permanently to $PATH and where is that $PATH info actually stored?
<lakis1982> so i open now the menu.lst ok ?
<genii> coreymon77: You can run it again by alt-f2      kmix
<coreymon77> genii: all i have open is kmix
<coreymon77> genii: still gives me the same error
<`jason> ?
<genii> coreymon77: After kmix is closed?
<Kinney> lakis1982: yea you need to edit the file with sudo
<lakis1982> what should i type?
<Tonglebeak> hi, i have a question. i'm currently running gentoo, and got another hard drive that i have mounted and blah blah blah. anyways, i wanted to run the kubuntu install cd (mount -o loop) from gentoo (i can't seem to find any blank CDs), and thought i should be able to do this...but i'm not sure how to go about it. the slave hdd i installed today is where i want kubuntu to go...anyway of doing this?
<coreymon77> genii: yup
<[Relic]> time to check ksysguard and see if there is a process of kmix already running?
<Kinney> lakis1982: it probably already says 0 you need to change it to the number it shows up in the list
<diceman> stdin: okay man i understand a lot of things
<diceman> thanks
<genii> coreymon77: And the Sound System page is also closed?
<coreymon77> genii: just closed it, and same error
<diceman> i talk english and change my login screen
<coreymon77> FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 is in use
<genii> Hmm
<genii> coreymon77: Without systematically removing modules until it can unload the emu10k1 module I'm out of immedate ideas
<genii> coreymon77: As I said earlier I'm not primarily a sound system debugger
<lakis1982> someone told me about grubeditor
<coreymon77> maybe disable the sound system in prefs
<coreymon77> ?
<genii> coreymon77: I'm thinking if anyone can help they are probably in #alsa channel
<Kinney> lakis1982: there are a couple grub editors in the repositories if you want to go that route
<coreymon77> genii: arent i not using alsa though?
<lakis1982> thanks i fixed it
<genii> coreymon77: When I search for the emu10k1 drivers it shows them under the alsa-driver tree, eg: /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko       on my particular box
<Kinney> lakis1982: manually or through a GUI editor?
<Agent_bob> for this in `lsmod | cut -d' ' -f1 | grep snd` ;do modprobe -r $this ;done
<coreymon77> genii: so, what does that mean for me
<lakis1982> something else please ... can i play games of windows in linux .. i mean games like fifa , assassins creed , grand theft auto  etc ... ???
<genii> coreymon77: Basically that my limited knowledge of the sound system means someone else would be better equipped to assist :)
<lakis1982> through gui editor i fixed it
<genii> coreymon77: If no one in this channel then likely #alsa
<Kinney> lakis1982: for windows applications theres Wine, Crossover Office and Cedega, Cedega is the best for gaming but it's commercial and costs money
<lakis1982> what do u use?
<Kinney> lakis1982: I used to use Cedega but I don't really game on the comp anymore
<genii> lakis1982: If you're already dual-booting just keep Windows around for gaming. Many things don't run as expected under wine or cedega or so on
<darkdelusions> I currently use wine but do have  cedega installed
<darkdelusions> but I am only currently playing wow which is supported under wine
<lakis1982> ok
<Agent_bob> i thought there was a linux port of wow ?
<flaccid> blizzard would never do that
<darkdelusions> lakis1982: You best bet is go to http://appdb.winehq.org/ and search for the game and see if its supported
<ybit> how do you remove the ubuntu/gnome portion? i installed kubuntu-desktop and now i don't want gnome..
<ybit> or gdm
<genii> !purekde | ybit
<ubottu> ybit: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ybit> genii: awesom
<genii> ybit: np
<flaccid> !stablevideo
<ubottu> Factoid stablevideo not found
<flaccid> i knew it didnt exist yet
<Agent_bob> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Agent_bob> !pureserver
<ubottu> Factoid pureserver not found
<genii> Agent_bob: Yes, it's equal opportunity ;)
<Agent_bob> pfft
<genii> !purexfce
<ubottu> Factoid purexfce not found
<Agent_bob> hardly
<genii> Hmm
<genii> You may be right
<intelikey> pureserver  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d367eb6eb
<genii> Hmm </eggface>
<intelikey> and for pure xfce you could just use both of the puregnome + purekde to remove them or which ever you had
<intelikey> genii :))
<genii> intelikey: Yes, true
<genii> intelikey: Weird. It's like you and stdin are on shiftwork or something
<flaccid> hey intelikey shift aint finished yet stdin :p
<genii> PErhaps i spoke too soon
<lakis1982> ti entoli pataw gia na sindethw ws root ?
<flaccid> um english only here
<genii> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<lakis1982> what command do i give to connect as a root ?
<genii> lakis1982: You don't
<flaccid> !root | lakis1982
<ubottu> lakis1982: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lakis1982> i ahve some folders in a local disk
<lakis1982> how do i plaec shortcuts on desktop?
<lakis1982> how do i place their shortcuts on desktop?
<flaccid> right click desktop and i think its shortcut to application
<lakis1982> flaccid how ?
<lakis1982> i dont find anything
<bestpvp> is there a apt-get for pureftpc?
<flaccid> lakis1982: this is kde3 ?
<genii> lakis1982: The folders in the local disk need to be readable (at least) by your user. And it's the right-click on desktop then Create New...Link to Location. Then you put in the path to the file there or browse to it if you can
<flaccid> yep thats it. sorry on kde4 atm..
<genii> coreymon77: I see they are running you ragged in #alsa ;)
<coreymon77> genii: yup
<flaccid> w0a, there is response in #alsa, coool...
<gasparin> can anybody tell me how to change the icon on the Application Launcher plasmoid?
<gasparin> :-/
<gasparin> it changed itself... somehow... and i just want to change it back
<genii> gasparin: Perhaps they may know in #kubuntu-kde4
<gasparin> ah.. thanks genii
<intelikey> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<intelikey> i think that kde4 not having a right click menu for "everything" is a mistake
<genii> Context is good
<intelikey> that was the one thing that i really liked about kde3
<intelikey> but who am i to say such things i don't even use kde# anymore
<flaccid> isn't that because devs just aint got there yet with context menus ?
<intelikey> flaccid we can only hope
<genii> I have one that has context ... it's a cpu load monitor. But it has other weirdness
<flaccid> they are adding new things all the time, but its still the stability that concerns me and alot is not the plasma devs fault, its the vendors :(
<jhutchins> flaccid: How do you figure that?
<genii> Like it wants to stay on top flashing over the screensaver for instance
<flaccid> jhutchins: watching mailing lists with bugs/issues in plasma etc. eg. video drivers like restricted
<flaccid> so many variables in it
<intelikey> so have they started calling it "k4" yet ?     cause in a few years they'll make a real dog    "k9"   :)
<flaccid> roflmao
<jhutchins> that's nothing to do with kde4's stability though.  I guess it affects the 3D stuff, but it's not KDE.
<flaccid> jhutchins: um thats what i said.... and also it does effectively make it unstable
<jhutchins> I can see that, ok.
<flaccid> and its not just the 3D stuff
<flaccid> full kudos to the devs, its a lot of things to deal with that i didn't think about it until i looked in a bit closer
 * jhutchins thinks crap bloated programming might have something to do with instability, but maybe it's just the drivers.
<intelikey> lol
<jhutchins> I mean, 3.5 is stable.
<flaccid> its the drivers plus lots of other things that are over the top of my head heh
<genii> I'm awaiting the bright brain that makes a kde4 plasmoid wrapper for all the old kde3 applets. that will be some accomplishment
<jhutchins> I think it's a lot of fuss over "Oooooh, round corners!".
<flaccid> yep thats hectic
<flaccid> not really, the underlying concepts are really good UI design/theory imho
<flaccid> eg. ZUI etc.
<intelikey> who's going to invent the push down to zome mouse ?    i mean three dee desktop needs a three dee rodent, right ?
<flaccid> zome mouse?
<intelikey> you know if you mash down on the mouse, the cursor goes deeper into the desktop
<intelikey> zoome away from you
<intelikey> zooms
<flaccid> im confused, you talking about the ZUI ?
<intelikey> zoom zoom zoom
<intelikey> sorry wrong comercial
<flaccid> haha
<intelikey> ZUI i have not seen so i don't know.
<AlphaWolrd56> Hello
<flaccid> zooming user interface? zoom out/in
<brian_> hi what kde program do i have available to view disk usage on kubuntu
<flaccid> hi
<intelikey> i'm talking about being able to move the mouse in three dirrections not just two
<AlphaWolrd56> Could I get some help with nvidia drivers and kubuntu?
<brian_> i thought it was something like kdisk?
<Search4Lancer> I'm seeing a lot of talk on the forums about Firefox 3 having hit the repos. However, nobody actually bothers to mention what repo it's available in. Anyone here know?
<flaccid> intelikey: the mouse can go in omnidirection already?
<genii> !info firefox-3.0
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 1038 kB, installed size 3552 kB
<codster> help
<intelikey> flaccid no.  it goes up/down  and left/right   needs to go in/out also
<codster> i ruined my install :(
<coreymon77> Search4Lancer: download it from the site too, just to contribute to the record
<genii> Still rc1 apparently
<flaccid> intelikey: right 3D, gotya
<codster> I went to upgrade and my PC shutdown, almost half way threw im missing some files i have remains of 8.04
<flaccid> !info filelight | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: filelight (source: filelight): show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 608 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<flaccid> !info kdirstat | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: kdirstat (source: kdirstat): graphical disk usage display with cleanup facilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4-4 (hardy), package size 268 kB, installed size 876 kB
<Search4Lancer> thanks genii, but that doesn't really tell me much... in the way of a repo to get it from
<genii> Search4Lancer: Thats the repo: main
<codster> is there anyway to replace or find out where i left off in updating?
<codster> my PC is partially 7.04 and 8.04 combined
<flaccid> codster: continue the upgrade? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Search4Lancer> well, odd, as I did an apt-get update and it didn't show up
<codster> it will still work?
<flaccid> yep
<intelikey> codster you upgraded to 8.10 ?
<codster> 8.10?
<codster> the newest one hardy
<genii> Search4Lancer: You're using 2 currently?
<codster> but im still like inbetween if you know what i mean
<Search4Lancer> genii: yes
<flaccid> intelikey: hmm thinking about that. just a note to say you should design such a mouse and make a lot of money..
<codster> i got remains of 7.04 still,
<Search4Lancer> 2.0.0.1
<brian_> thanks flaccid
<flaccid> np
<codster> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. i remember reading this
<codster> im not sure but i remember you can fix that
<codster> with killing Adept?
<intelikey> that is 8.4  so what's this? " missing some files i have remains of 8.04"   never mind i caught up with what you were trying to say.
<flaccid> pretty much follow what apt says codster
<codster> okay
<codster> sudo... dpkg?
<genii> Search4Lancer: What kubuntu are you on, Hardy?
<codster> or just that one command
<flaccid> codster: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install -f
<intelikey> prolly needs -f first.
<codster> well what am i to do?
<flaccid> and do the command intelikey says if it suggests
<codster> okay
<Search4Lancer> genii: bad question to ask me - I lose track every time, and have no idea how to check. I believe I'm on the most recent, though
<codster> one second
<flaccid> um follow that ^^ hehe
<intelikey> Search4Lancer lsb_release -r
<codster> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0198'
<codster> thats what it gives me?
<flaccid> codster: from what command?
<Search4Lancer> yee, thanks intelikey, 7.10
<codster> dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0198
<intelikey> it's a partial file
<flaccid> not really what i suggested. [12:06] <flaccid> codster: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | then follow what apt says
<genii> !info firefox-3.0 gutsy
<ubottu> Package firefox-3.0 does not exist in gutsy
<codster> okay
<genii> Search4Lancer: Doesn't exist for 7.10
<flaccid> intelikey: is that partial file the list of updates or like from the upgrade when it broke?
<codster> well thats what konsole said to do.
<codster> you mean i have to go threw that again?
<codster> :(
<codster> its still brinning up the DPKG when running thoes update commands
<flaccid> um its a corrupt file because its wasnt finished downloading or whatever when you did the upgrade before
<flaccid> codster: pastebin the whole output
<codster> okay
<intelikey> flaccid can't say for sure but probably the file being downloaded when the power went off,  that's my first guess on it anyway
<flaccid> intelikey: ok coolio thanks for info
<Search4Lancer> genii: fine and well, didn't realize I wasn't on the latest release.... not sure why I'm not, though, but I do see the Full Upgrade button in Adept is enabled. Explains much.
<greeg> hi
<greeg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYmADPVEqU4
<flaccid> ops greeg has been spamming channels all day, ban please
<genii> Search4Lancer: np
<codster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21027/
<flaccid> codster: and now run sudo dpkg --configure -a and let us know the output in pastebin
<codster> okay
<flaccid> also a good idea to do just straight paste including copying the command you ran and the prompt. (it can't copy the password)
<codster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21028/
<codster> i know
<codster> lol
<codster> its just the last one i had thoes list of updates
<codster> didnt wanna take up space and time.
<flaccid> !enter | codster
<ubottu> codster: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<codster> sorry
<intelikey> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0198
<flaccid> codster: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0199 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<codster> okay and that will pickup to where i left off?
<flaccid> lets see..
<intelikey> he'll have to  sudo dpkg --configure -a  first, before apt will run correctly
<ivan_> hello, i installe my kubuntu and now i cant open windows where i have very important files what can i do>???
<codster> when i do that it does not ask me for a pass
<codster> it just sets in a new line
<flaccid> sudo keeps pass for a period of time so you don't have to re-enter
<codster> okay lol,
<flaccid> ivan_: whats the error
<flaccid> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0199 && sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<flaccid> intelikey: is it ok to remove /var/lib/dpkg/updates/* ?
<ivan_> flaccid, i dont know it sends me to a sytem recovery thing and i cant fix it anyway
<intelikey> ivan_ "cant open windows" ???   you mean windows won't boot ?
<flaccid> ivan_: need more information
<codster> wow, its giving me one file after the other "099/0200" etc.etc now im @ 0201
<codster> i have to correct all of them i guess?
<flaccid> um codster sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/updates/*
<flaccid> i assume so
<ivan_> intelikey, yes it wont boot it srend me to a system recovery thing where i try to recover my windows and simply i cant recover it, all the options they gicve me wont work
<codster> cannot remove its a directory
<bestpvp> is there a apt-get for pureftpc?
<bestpvp> pureftpd
<intelikey> codster you left off the * at the end
<codster> ohh
<codster> lol
<flaccid> bestpvp: its in the repos
<codster> okay that is done,
<flaccid> i think my command was ok :o
<codster> now from the top?
<codster> sudo dpkg
<flaccid> ivan_: microsoft windows?
<ivan_> flaccid, yes
<flaccid> ivan_: windows support in ##windows not here
<codster> hehehe thanks flaccid
<codster> and intelikey
<flaccid> np. intelikey is the man here..
<intelikey> ivan_ first boot linux   and try to mount the ntfs file system so you can save your "important files" to the linux system   then work on trying to get windows working.
<codster> i known him befor, i was @ Kubuntu channel as Elite101
<ivan_> intelikey, i dont care about windows i just want to have my curriculum, how do i mount the ntfs system to my linux??
<intelikey> ivan_ is linux running now ?
<codster> lol its just funny i have a Half and Half OS right now, of 2 diffrent versions. althou i was running into some problems with Adept
<ivan_> intelikey, yes
<flaccid> ivan_: disks and filesystems in system settings and click enable on the windows fs
<intelikey> ivan_ do you know how to use a "pastebin" ?
<ivan_> intelikey, yes
<intelikey> flaccid it's unlikely it will be clean   so probably wont mount without force
<flaccid> intelikey: ah in those cases you need to get windows to scan it? is there a scan yet in linux ?
<intelikey> ivan_ you can try what flaccid said.   if it fails pastebin the output of    cat /proc/partitions     for me please.
<intelikey> flaccid he can't get windows to do anything.  that's the problem.
<flaccid> doesn't sound like hes tried to mount it yet in linux but
<intelikey> correct.
<ivan_> intelitek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21029/
<ivan_> flaccid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21029/
<intelikey> but he has tried to recover it from the windows repair console...
<flaccid> yeah but didn't really know the problem there
<flaccid> how do you force mount anyway in these conditions?
<codster> When my windows went bad, i just poped in the CD and i hit R for repair, it looks as if it was re-installing, but all it did was clean the Files and replaced them
<intelikey> ivan_ type in a konsole    df -h     and pastebin the output
<codster> it ran perfectly after that!
<flaccid> depends what the *actual* problem is
<codster> all my Files/Docuements program etc,etc where all in tacked, as if nothing had happend
<flaccid> codster: yeah user doesn't want windows anymore anyway
<codster> ohh
<codster> okay i see,
<ivan_> flaccid, howintelitek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21030/
<ivan_> flaccid, sorry how do you suggets i mount them??
<ivan_> intelitek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21030/
<flaccid> ivan_: is it this one? /dev/sda1             108G  103G  4.5G  96% /media/disk
<ivan_> flaccid, yes
<intelikey> ivan_ ls /media/disk   and see what is there ?
<flaccid> ivan_: its mounted and files are in /media/disk ..
<codster> once i update to 8.4, then i can finnally get my Mac OSX theme. all spiffy and nice :D
<intelikey> ivan_ that is lower case L   ls /media/disk
<flaccid> codster: what kind of theme?
<codster> um
<codster> not sure yet
<codster> Ive seen some on Youtube that look pretty promising,
<ivan_> intelitek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21032/
<flaccid> fair enough
<flaccid> ivan_: so you can copy your files out of there if you like...
<ivan_> intelitek, how do i acces that??
<codster> Ill just try some out, if not i will get a Windows Vista, Aero without the bloatware :D
<intelikey> ivan_ ok.   use konqueror  and go get your files from /media/disk/
<flaccid> ivan_: /media/disk in address bar in konqueror or dolphin for example
<ivan_> wait i messed it up
<intelikey> flaccid he's not got any place to put them.
<intelikey> revisit the df output
<ivan_> intelitek, omg i did the most stupid thing on earth im doing this on my stable comp all the codes i gave are not the correct ones, let me pabstein the real ones
<intelikey> or then again....
<javier> intelitek, im ivan
 * intelikey headdesk
<brian_> is it difficult to have kde 3 and 4 on the machine at the same time
<flaccid> depends what he needs and if he ivan_ had somewhere to put them like a dvd burner for eg.
<brian_> any docs on this?
<brian_> looks like i need a backport
<flaccid> brian_: they are separate
<flaccid> !kde4 | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<intelikey> javier ok.  pastebin the output of#   df -h ;cat /proc/partitions ;sudo fdisk -l
<javier> intelitek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21034/
<intelikey> no fdisk -l   in that
<javier> intelitek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21035/
<flaccid> 2x ntfs hmm
<genii> javier: You should probably add a letter or two more of his name before hitting the Tab key
<intelikey> javier ok.  were your files on   c:   or d:  ?
<javier> intelitek, c:
<javier> genii, what u mean??
<intelikey> javier ok.    try this.    sudo mount -sr /dev/sda1 /mnt
<genii> javier: intelitek <> intelikey
<codster> thank youuu!!! its almost doneee!! lol
<codster> i will be running ful 8.4
<codster> :D
<intelikey> javier what did it say ?
<javier> intelitek, nothing
<ubuntu> need a command help
<intelikey> javier good.   use konqueror and browse /mnt
<flaccid> nice
<intelikey> flaccid shalom
<codster> wow firefox 3.0?
<codster> it already has it included
<codster> nice
<intelikey> oh thought that was nite
<flaccid> i can't even remember what shalom means :o
<intelikey> peace
<flaccid> ah yeah
<flaccid> is that jewish or something?
<intelikey> yeah
<ubuntu> i need to edit the fstab lines on a live cd, to add in a 160 gb drive, so i can delete a worm.  i don't remeber the correct command though. sudo ??? "./fstab"
<flaccid> coolio
<ubuntu> shalom is arabic for peace
<coreymon77> codster: still download it from mozillas site though, because apt downloads dont count towards the record count
<flaccid> ah arabic
<flaccid> ubuntu:  kdesudo /etc/fstab or use disks & filesystems in system settings
<intelikey> actually salem is arabic   but no mattere
<flaccid> yeah thats what i thought
<coreymon77> ubuntu: shalom is hebrew
<flaccid> ah well im aussie, i'll just say 'peace mate' :o
<codster> ohh yeah!
<codster> thats true corey thats tomarrow! 1pm! :D
<flaccid> speaking of brews i;ll just grab another coffee
<javier> intelitek, ok i browsed it now??
<coreymon77> codster: no, it ends tomorrow at one
<intelikey> ubuntu you dont need to edit fstab on the live CD  you can specify mount options on the command line.
<coreymon77> codster: its on now
<intelikey> javier are your files there ?
<coreymon77> codster: download day is now, it ends tomorrow at 1
<coreymon77> codster: so download now
<javier> i cant find document and settings
<ubuntu> coreymon: you sure?
<codster> ohh i did already
<flaccid> javier: possibly on the other ntfs fs ?
<codster> ill download 3 more?
<codster> wait you guys want some? ill download for you guys too
<ubuntu> intelikey: ok, it's been along time sense i last used linux. baby steps please and thanks
<javier> flaccid, sda2??
<coreymon77> codster: dont
<intelikey> javier ok we may have the wrong partition.  back out of /mnt in konqueror.   and run this command in the konsole#   sudo umount /mnt ;sudo mount -sr /dev/sda2 /mnt
<coreymon77> codster: it wont count
<Daisuke_Laptop> do *we* want some?  we get ours from the repositories (most of us i would say)
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Laptop: that doesnt count towards the download day record count
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Laptop: install from the repos, but atleast download from the site once
<intelikey> ubuntu ok.   man mount   look at the file system specific options    and then use the   -o switch to add the ones you want.
<javier> intelitek, there is a folder called lost+found , but it says i cant acces it
<pauljohn> I'm running 4.1 beta on Ubuntu Hardy. Works OK.  I  have a question about using compiz.
<intelikey> javier you have formated the partition to ext2/3
<flaccid> pauljohn: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<intelikey> javier or possably rieserfs.  either way it's no longer ntfs on sda2
<pauljohn> OK,bye!
<javier> intelitek, and all the files are lost??
<intelikey> javier yep.
<javier> intelitek, nothing i can possibly do??
<flaccid> you could employ a data recovery specialist or buy some data recovery software
<intelikey> javier if there not on the other partition,   as an amiture.   only one thing.  pay a professional   and hope.
<flaccid> and either way its expensive as
<codster> javier, its intelikey, this is so he can see your red text
<javier> intelikey, no recovery software in linux, i need that curriculum for tomorrow morning
<intelikey> javier lets look one more time on the other fs.  back konqueror out of there.     sudo umount /mnt  ;sudo mount -sr /dev/sda1 /mnt      and look again.
<flaccid> javier: i think you are out of options.
<flaccid> yeah double check thats its not on those filesystems first /me does a backup ; excuse the pun
<intelikey> javier there is recovery software but the thing is that you have "over writen" things already.  the ext2fs makes superblocks ever so often from one end of the fs to the other.
<ubuntu> intelikey: ok, i read the -t options, and i am lost.  its a nfs(that ntfs, or windows vis-ugh-ta, right?) so i just use the line(w/o quotes) "mount -t nfs"?
 * Daisuke_Laptop pokes intelitek
<javier> intelikey, i can give it a try
<flaccid> it can probably do it with no switches ubuntu
<intelikey> now ubuntu i'll post you an example or two.     sudo mount -o umask=0,rw /dev/hdd3 /mnt -t vfat      or    sudo mount -o uid=1001,gid=0 -t affs /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<flaccid> i find it easier to add to fstab and then just mount -a or mount /media/mountpoint ..
<flaccid> still i think ntfs can just do sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 for example
<javier> intelikey how can i send you an image of how sda1 works, and wen i start windows vista the loader in the bottom do work but then it goes to that recovery thing
<ubuntu> intelikey flaccid: all i'm looking for is a one time mount, on sda1.  i try to automount it, and it doesn't cyting an error in fstab.
<intelikey> ubuntu   usdo mount -t ntfs -o fmask=111,dmask=000 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<ubuntu> intelikey: thnks(the first parts spelled wrong i'm assuming
<flaccid> ubuntu: thats what we advised :)
<flaccid> !ntfs | ubuntu if you want some docs on it as well
<ubottu> ubuntu if you want some docs on it as well: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<intelikey> javier it does that because the boot fs (C:) is there but the data fs (D:) is now gone and it can't find your user documents settings
<intelikey> ubuntu yes typo
<javier> intelikey what recovery program i need??
<ubuntu> intelikey: uh-oh. heres where the fun begins.  mount returned wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1...
<intelikey> javier  you can try "testdisk"  in your linux system   but i'm doubtful that you will have much luck with an fs that is over writen.  i never did.
<flaccid> javier: easy recovery professional is one of the best, is commercial and expensive
<intelikey> ubuntu pastebin the output of    sudo fdisk -l
<flaccid> ubuntu: this is why disks & filesystems is easier with one click :)
<javier> intelikey, how do i get testdisk
<intelikey> javier the lesson that comes from all this is simple.  "there is no substitute for keeping backups"
<intelikey> javier sudo apt-get install testdisk
<javier> intelikey yup
<xiaden> http://pastebin.com/m81b9e98 intelikey
<javier> intelikey, couldnt find the package
<xiaden> flaccid: whatcha mean?
<flaccid> xiaden: about what
<intelikey> -:- SignOff root: #kubuntu (Nick collision from services.)
<intelikey> <flaccid> ubuntu: this is why disks & filesystems is easier with one click :)
<intelikey> timed that just right...
<intelikey> javier hmmm.
<intelikey> !info testdisk
<xiaden> flaccid ubuntu: this is why disks & filesystems is easier with one click :)
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<flaccid> oh nick changed. yeah um the gui can do it for you.
<intelikey> javier it's in the universe repo
<flaccid> yeah my first reponse to your question xiaden [12:42] <flaccid> ubuntu:  kdesudo /etc/fstab or use disks & filesystems in system settings
<flaccid> should just be able to click on enable on the filesystem in there
<xiaden> oh. looking that up right now =:P
<codster> i see compiz-KDE but not fusion?
<codster> is taht the window manager i should get for KDE?
<flaccid> codster: what are you trying to achieve?
<codster> Mac OSX theme :P
<flaccid> not sure what this has to do with themes
<intelikey> xiaden    file /dev/sda1
<codster> thats what you need is Compiz for themes?
<codster> i also have emerald too,
<flaccid> codster: you don't need anything for themes. still depends what kind of theme
<xiaden> intelikey: /dev/sda1: block special (8/1)
<codster> ohh
<codster> i see,
<xiaden> flaccid: the dis and filesystem doesn't give me an enable option when i clikc on the HD partition.
<intelikey> xiaden    file -s /dev/sda1    sorry.
<mike-kubuntu> nomatter what i do i can't get kaffiene to notice that libdvdcss2 is installed on my system
<flaccid> xiaden: go into administrator mode or run it under kdesudo systemsettings
<flaccid> mike-kubuntu: ubuntu release?
<xiaden> flaccid: i am
<xiaden> intelikey: /dev/sda1: writable, no read permission
<flaccid> xiaden: sounds like a bug :(
<mike-kubuntu> faccid: 8.04
<xiaden> =P vistas a b*
<intelikey> flaccid no it sounds like the fs is hosed.  look at his output of file
<flaccid> xiaden: its a button below that says enable. i wouldn't mind having a look at a screenshot if you can provide
<flaccid> oh yeah
<intelikey> xiaden one more time just to make sure.    sudo file -s /dev/sda1
<xiaden> umm. can't save it =P
<flaccid> intelikey: actually, why do you say that?
<intelikey> wait.
<flaccid> looks fine?
<xiaden> intelikey: /dev/sda1: x86 boot sector, code offset 0x52, OEM-ID "NTFS    ", sectors/cluster 8, reserved sectors 0, Media descriptor 0xf8, heads 255, hidden sectors 63, dos < 4.0 BootSector (0x80)
<flaccid> xiaden: why can't save?
<intelikey> ok that's better.
<xiaden> no place to save... i'll try
<flaccid> what command was that from?
<xiaden> =P nvm
<flaccid> ah i see, need sudo for the extra info
<intelikey> flaccid it's just wierd permissions   user can write but not read to the device   that's bad   but not the issue.
<flaccid> i think i have the same perms on these things on my system
<flaccid> xiaden: pastebin output of sudo mkdir /media/sda1; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<mike-kubuntu> grr, this has happened before as well
<intelikey> i can't imagine it.  any user could wipe out the entire fs without root clearance....    yuch
<mike-kubuntu> before i solved it with a simple dpkg-reconfigue kaffeine
<mike-kubuntu> but that doesn't seem to do the trick this time
<flaccid> mike-kubuntu: need a dif package
<flaccid> !info libdvdread3 | mike-kubuntu
<ubottu> mike-kubuntu: libdvdread3 (source: libdvdread): library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 57 kB, installed size 196 kB
<intelikey> no device should ever need world writability
<intelikey> without readability anyway
<flaccid> intelikey: must of missed the message on those perms. what was the octals on it?
<mike-kubuntu> flaccid: i'm using the one from the medibuntu repo's, i've tried replacing it with the one mentioned in the error box, libdvdreade3 is already installed and the newest version
<flaccid> not sure the problem then
<javier> intelikey, i found my file on a music cd i burned, i dont know how it got there
<intelikey> flaccid   <xiaden> intelikey: /dev/sda1: writable, no read permission
<flaccid> check bugs mike-kubuntu
<bestpvp> how do i update gnome compression manager to where it will support rar files?
<flaccid> intelikey: thats normal from what i can see
<flaccid> i have that as well
<flaccid> flaccid@lister:~$ ls -l /dev/sda1
<intelikey> flaccid that's a security hole.
<flaccid> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 1 2008-06-18 20:45 /dev/sda1
<xiaden> intelikey: lol, don't have to paistebin. no outputs O_o
<flaccid> oops sorry about the flood!
<flaccid> xiaden: it mounted then goto /media/sda1
<flaccid> ie. xiaden check mount | grep sda1
<intelikey> flaccid  "brw-rw----" that permission would not be "writable, no read permission"   that would either be "can read can write" or "no access"   depending on the user/group
<javier> intelikey, now that im partially safe i can yo help me with some other problems
<intelikey> javier i'll try.
<coreymon77> alright guys, question
<bestpvp> there a good archive manager for ubuntu?
<coreymon77> my ipod is a mac formatted hfs+ file system ipod
<xiaden> =P mk
<flaccid> intelikey: well it just must be a basic summary with file -s /dev/sda1 which returns on mine: /dev/sda1: writable, no read permission
<coreymon77> until my mac comes back from repairs, i want to be able to add stuff to my ipod in kubuntu
<xiaden> now i just need to change the permissions... i know my vista info... is it doable? (intelikey flaccid)
<mike-kubuntu> flaccid: i see it mentioned but no solutions, only see it outright mentioned in a bug report under bug 103173 thats actually about totem-xine not kaffeine
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 103173 in totem "[totem-xine] DVD will not play" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/103173
<coreymon77> all the ipod managers ive tried give me the error that my ipod is mounted as a read only file system
<intelikey> flaccid hmmm odd.
<flaccid> bestpvp: ark
<coreymon77> linux has gotta be able to write to hfs+ somehow
<coreymon77> how can i do this?
<flaccid> xiaden: thats why you put it in fstab as per the link before from !ntfs
<intelikey> my user gets  /dev/hda: x86 boot sector, LInux i386 boot LOader   but i dont use partitions
<bestpvp> can i apt-get it?
<flaccid> mike-kubuntu: could be related, but i would encourage submitting another one and see what they do about it. a lot of people have reported this one
<javier> intelikey, my screen is reduces, i dont know how to explain but my bottom pannel is shorter than the screen and is lifte from the bottom of the screen
<mike-kubuntu> flaccid: k
<flaccid> coreymon77: lots on google
<intelikey> xiaden you can change permissions on the fly  yes.   sorry i was sidetracked.    sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /mountpoint    <<< translate mountpoint
<moosah> Hi I have a Gateway C140XL with ATI mobility radeon 2300 HD and I was trying to install Kubuntu KDE4 remix and the CD loads and everything... it even shows me the text right before it tries to start X but then nothing happens.. what could be wrong and how do I fix it?
<xiaden> flaccid: i get bashed trying kdesudo command
<xiaden> err sorry
<flaccid> bashed?
<xiaden> flaccid
<intelikey> javier is that a laptop ?
<xiaden> flaccid: i get a bash error doing that kdesudo "/etc/fstab" my box got moved up a little =P
<flaccid> moosah: most likely video driver problem with that card. you can try the safe graphics mode, alternate cd or even changing xorg.conf on the fly
<intelikey> just remount it xiaden
<codster> I have a Mac OSX theme with multiple folders it says GTk2.0
<flaccid> xiaden: if there is an error, don't tell us you have an error, just tell the error
<intelikey> xiaden you can change permissions on the fly  yes.   sorry i was sidetracked.    sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /mountpoint    <<< translate mountpoint    {repost}
<codster> how to i add them into the theme manager so i can have all the neat things?
<moosah> flaccid, where can I readup on those options?
<flaccid> codster: gtk is gnome not kde
<codster> well on KDE
<codster> it has a GTK thing.
<flaccid> !alternate | moosah
<ubottu> moosah: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<codster> GtK stills and fonts
<codster> styles
<intelikey> javier ?
<flaccid> moosah: safe graphics mode is from the menu on boot and the last one is quite manual...
<flaccid> codster: yes but not 'GTK themes'
<codster> but its for KDE thou
<flaccid> which are usually metatcity or some other thing
<flaccid> um, link?
<xiaden> intelikey: translate? to dev/sda1 ight? that doesn't change the permissions at all.
<codster> ohh metacity
<codster> i dont have a link but it has that too
<codster> in another folder,
<xiaden> intelikey: wait, acutally, it made them forbidden to all but owner, and owner can read only =P
<apollo2011> I have just setup a webserer on 8.04 that hosts Clutch. I can access it perfectly on my LAN, but I cannot access it using my external IP Address. I have set up apache serers before and accessed them externally, just not with this new 2wire router I have. The port forwarding seems to be set up right, but its not working. Is it possible the default settings on apache are bloking the connections from the external ip address
<intelikey> xiaden no to the place where you have /dev/sda1 mounted already
<flaccid> i don't know what you are trying to install. still its best to read the doco it comes with codster
<moosah> flaccid, thanks!  I'll go try that
<xiaden> intelikey: so /media/sda1 =P
<intelikey> xiaden like /mnt  or /media/disk  or something like that where the fs is mounted    the mountpoint
<flaccid> apollo2011: you need check out the Allow directive in your apache configuration (at least)
<intelikey> xiaden yes
<codster> i dont understand ther eis nothing to read
<codster> its just a folder with files
<flaccid> codster: where did you get this folder with files, and there should be doco in at least 1 of the files otherwise the devs suck..
<xiaden> intelikey: i still don't have access permissions.
<codster> kde-loog
<flaccid> eg. README or INSTALL
<codster> look
<codster> nothing
<flaccid> codster: if its on kde-look then there is a link
<intelikey> xiaden do:   mount | grep sda1
<intelikey> and show me.
<intelikey> it
<codster> one second
<intelikey> to me.
<xiaden> intelikey:  /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (rw,umask=000)
<intelikey> and you don't have permission to that ?   non-sense
<intelikey> xiaden how are you trying to access it ?
<flaccid> xiaden: can you pastebin ls -l /media/sda1 ?
<intelikey> flaccid you want the file in /media/sda1 ?    if not add -d
<codster> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/mac+theme?content=80135
<codster> right there
<flaccid> intelikey: not sure what you mean
<codster> which one outta these could i use? http://www.kde-look.org/content/search.php
<intelikey> ls -ld /media/sda1
<codster> these terms are confusing, Compiz Fusion/GTk im a little lost
<xiaden> http://pastebin.com/d430741ff
<intelikey> can post that in here it will return one line
<flaccid> intelikey: oh i wanted to look inside of the mountpoint
<intelikey> we didn't get too though...
<xiaden> first one was perm. denied, this one's dr-x------ 1 root root 24576 2008-06-17 07:51 /media/sda1
<flaccid> codster: ok so its a compiz theme. goto #compiz-fusion and ask how to install
<xiaden> flaccid intelikey: first one was perm. denied, this one's dr-x------ 1 root root 24576 2008-06-17 07:51 /media/sda1
<flaccid> i forget intelikey, whats umask 000 do ?
<codster> well i have another theme thats in emerald
<codster> i imported it but it wont let me install it? there is multiple themes there and i cant install them i tried clicking everything
<flaccid> codster: i guess you add it via emerald, but im not sure
<flaccid> codster: #compiz-fusion
<xiaden> flaccid: it won't let me upload screenshots to photobucket =P
<intelikey> xiaden o.O     what about ntfs have they ******up ?    mount says it's umask=000 and that's not at all umask=000
<flaccid> xiaden: all good. in this case i recommend adding it to fstab and using the users option for user mount
<intelikey> xiaden chmod 777 /media/sda1
<intelikey> sudo that   ^
<flaccid> you might need to unmount first ?
<apollo2011> flaccid: would that be set in a way that could block external traffic by default? I haven't done anything to the config...
<xiaden> intelikey: chmod: changing permissions of `/media/sda1': Read-only file system
<genii> Yay! Launchpad is back up!
<xiaden> still no diff permissions =P
<flaccid> apollo2011: its authorisation and i can't remember what the configuration is by default. its always best to check apache logs to find out why. if this is public URI, give me the link
<flaccid> can't change perms on ntfs
<intelikey> xiaden ok.   i don't know anything at all about the new "mount" command.   everything i'm used to says that your system is acting extreemly wierd.
<codster> no help @ compiz-fusion this kinda sucks
<intelikey> so i'm out.
<apollo2011> flaccid: you can try it, my DynDNS is apollo2011.homelinux.org
<apollo2011> if it works, it would give the normal apache index.htm saying "It Works!"
<flaccid> codster: google how to install a compiz theme...
<codster> i tried everything like that
<apollo2011> so far I just get it sitting there until it times out
<codster> but it only brings me to forums that are empty
<flaccid> maybe its not for compiz fusion
<codster> or just random themse
<codster> its not
<codster> its for emerald
<xiaden> mk
<xiaden> well, back to the drawing boards =P
<schmitty> i was making some changes and now all inactive windows fade transparent which i don't want. I can't where to correct this. Does anyone know how? Is there maybe a way that i can reset everything?
<flaccid> xiaden intelikey, this is the options you need   rw,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<intelikey> flaccid what the hell is going on with his mount of /dev/sda1 ?   mount reports >>> <xiaden> intelikey:  /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (rw,umask=000) <<<  and ls reports that mount is lying the perms are really umask=177  and it's mounted ro   ?
<flaccid> intelikey: as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . i think the problem is ntfs takes different masks to normal..
<codster> everytime i search its always Ubuntu and not Kubuntu
<intelikey> flaccid umask should set both f and d the same  no ?
<flaccid> intelikey: not sure, not my forte..
<xiaden> flaccid, intelikey
<intelikey> xiaden lets try one more command going on what flaccid said.    sudo mount -o remount,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,rw /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -t ntfs
<xiaden> mk =P
<intelikey> maybe i'll learn something....
<flaccid> codster: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=how+to+install+emerald+themes+compiz&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<javier> intelikey, yes im using a laptop
<xiaden> intelikey, flaccid: still a no go =[
<intelikey> javier did you by any chance, in the bios settings tell it to "not streach" the display ?
<flaccid> xiaden: did it put anything in /var/log/messages about it?
<javier> intelikey, nope, should i restart and modify that??
<kalorin_> has anyone figured out if you can turn off the kickoff bar iwth kde4?
<intelikey> javier i had that happen one time and that was the answer.  i reset it to  "streach display" and all was well again.
<kalorin_> I'd like to just lose it to be honest nad put some widgets on my desktop
<kalorin_> it doesn't size well when it's on the side of the screen anywya
<javier> intelikey, ok be back in a sec im gonna try it
<flaccid> xiaden: my laste suggestion is put it in fstab and then add users option then change the mountpoint to be owned by you and chmod 777 it then mount it (with the options i added just then as well)
<flaccid> kalorin_: #kubuntu-kde4
<kalorin_> k tahnks
<codster> they are having the same problem i am having when u import it it wont install the theme
<xiaden> flaccid: no message.
<flaccid> no message?
<xiaden> flaccid: last messages out of messages are:
<flaccid> codster: sounds like a bug then
<intelikey> historicly you can do anything with mount on the command line that you can do in the fstab and a few things more... but xiaden's system is not following historic behaviour
<xiaden> http://pastebin.com/d77ea9dc6
<flaccid> gotya
<codster> this doesnt happen to do with the fact i upgraded?
<codster> i have compiz but icant see it
<flaccid> codster: i don't see how. i mean compiz-fusion/emerald are not part of kubuntu anyway. you have to take this up with them..
<xcess> flaccid, Alright so the safe mode worked and I got into the KDM
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | codster
<ubottu> codster: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flaccid> xcess: cool
<intelikey> xiaden however.  you can use  "kdesu konqueror "   and access it anyway     (i hope)
<xcess> but my wireless card or any other hardware doesnt work...
<codster> i installed it
<xiaden> intelikey: interesting side note =P http://pastebin.com/d5b271a6
<xcess> flaccid, If I choose to install it, will the wireless card work?
<flaccid> !wireless | xcess
<ubottu> xcess: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xiaden> thats outof the syslog
<flaccid> xcess: you need to check if its supported first
<xiaden> intelikey: and delete one file off the root of the drive?
<flaccid> xiaden: looks like intelikey could be right on the problem with the fs theory
<xiaden> flaccid , intelikey, on kdesu konqueror i get:
<xiaden> http://pastebin.com/dd2b55d5
<intelikey> xiaden those are non-errors   it opened a konqueror window didn't it ?
<javier> intelikey, i didnt find that option, but i dont think is that, if i move windows to the section where it is supposed to be outside the screen i can see them, and it all has a lue background
<xiaden> intelikey: yhea, i just got into my C: *dance dance dance*
<xiaden> now to remeber what the hell that file was called... dang.
<flaccid> in write mode?
<intelikey> javier hmmm ok.   well i'm not much on fixing xorg xrandr errors.   so i'll defer you to someone else on that. flaccid maybe.
<javier> ok thanks
<xiaden> flaccid: idk.. one second.
<flaccid> intelikey: hang on what happen with xiaden?
<javier> flaccid, can you help me with a resolution problem im having??
<flaccid> xiaden: you mounted it ro long time ago here..
<flaccid> javier: sure
<xiaden> zflaccid: no
<flaccid> huh
<xiaden> flaccid intelikey: i can't delete
<intelikey> flaccid ?  happened ?    i had him start konq as root so he would have permission.
<flaccid> xiaden: correct. we had it mounted read-only early on here...
<javier> flaccid, its better if i show you a screen photo i took
<intelikey> flaccid remounted rw tho
<flaccid> intelikey: what made it remount rw ?
<intelikey> it should.   but obviously things are not "kosher"
<intelikey> flaccid the mount command.
<intelikey> i'll repost it.
<intelikey> xiaden lets try one more command going on what flaccid said.    sudo mount -o remount,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,rw /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -t ntfs
<intelikey>             ^  that
<flaccid> sorry wouldn't mind seeing ls -ld /media/sda1 now...
<xiaden> intelikey: i'm assuming i need to close the root conqueror?
<schmitty> where in the kubuntu window manager can i set the transparency of inactive windows
<intelikey> xiaden no.  that was a repost for flaccid to look at.
<xiaden> intelikey: ahh
<intelikey> it obviously isn't accepting things i'm telling it to do.
<schmitty> where is the kubuntu window manager config
<intelikey> and the "why" is probably in your pastebin
<xiaden> flaccid intelikey: wow... i'm looking at my stuff but... ls: /media/sda: No such file or directory
<intelikey> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d5b271a6
<xiaden> oh wait
<flaccid> schmitty: um im not sure if you can in kde3, the people in #kde might be able to advise
<flaccid> xiaden: sda1 not sda
<intelikey> sda1
<javier> flaccid, where can i show an image, where can i send it or where can i upload ig
<xiaden> flaccid: dr-x------ 1 root root 24576 2008-06-17 07:51 /media/sda1
<intelikey> schmitty kcontrol ?
<schmitty> flaccid: there is a way becaise i have inadvertantly made all inactive windows transparent and i need to change the darn thing back to normal but i can't find the gui anymore
<intelikey> xiaden and     mount | grep sda1    ?
<flaccid> javier: dcc me if you have to http://tinypic.com maybe http://photobin.com
<flaccid> hmm no write on it
<schmitty> intelikey: thankyou i think this is where it is
<xiaden> iintelikey flaccid: /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (rw,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<flaccid> schmitty: i'll have another look
<xiaden> schmitty: ctr alt?
<flaccid> xiaden: mounted rw with those masks but not translating across in the posix perms
<intelikey> flaccid see that ?     mount is reporting it as accessable but the system says 'not'
<intelikey> i have literally never see linux do that before.
<intelikey> seen
<intelikey> that's like something windows would do   "tell windows to do blah, windows says ok i did blah.  but blah never got done..."
<flaccid> schmitty: i think its in kcontrol - appearance and themes - window decorations, then background and overlay tabs. not sure if this is it but..
<flaccid> intelikey: yep!
<schmitty> k flaccid thanx
<flaccid> intelikey: i think i've seen it before but can't remember anything
<intelikey> if that's what ubuntu is headed to i'm finished with it.
<javier> flaccid, http://img239.imageshack.us/my.php?image=instantnea2pc2.jpg
<xiaden> intelikey: something maybe impoertant. that partition has vista which wouldn't boot on it. would the no boot flag make linux regulate it to protect the kernal?
<xiaden> or whatever you call the flag that gets set when windows dun boot?
<flaccid> i reckon we gotta work out why first, maybe its that invalid boot sector/messages there. i mean it could the ntfs driver, the partition or the fs hmm
<flaccid> initial hosed fs theory of intelikey could be best candidate atm imo
<intelikey> xiaden if so.  mount should report it.  it's not.   in my openion something on your system is broken/buggy   either mount or ....  ummm mount.
<schmitty> flaccid: that did it. Cool. that transparency crap was using all my system resources. Thank you
<flaccid> schmitty: cool, thanks i learnt something too :)
<xiaden> flaccid: why what? why windows dun boot? thats a virus. win32/bagz sets an invalid driver in your driver bin, and then sets a mass email to people with itself in it, before the driver file ruins windows.
<intelikey> if i were running hardy i would be in #ubuntu raising hell about that.    if it happened where i could see what it was doing i would anyway.
<xiaden> well, not ruins windows, just kills the boot =P
<flaccid> xiaden: i wouldn't go that far, but rather find out what the problem is with the fs. viruses are in userland , not the fs and part containers
<intelikey> they can be.
<flaccid> well the boot sector damaged or not imo shouldn't affect the mount
<Morslok> for some reason my display won't go to a higher resolution than 640x480
<flaccid> intelikey: well boot sector virus, but the win32/bagz is userland iirc
<intelikey> there have been several virii that have been made for the MBR in fact
<flaccid> as in win32/virus..
<intelikey> k
<javier> flaccid, what did you think??
<flaccid> javier: what was your problem?
<flaccid> javier: its a very small pic
<flaccid> how do i make it big?
<javier> flaccid let me see if i can take another pic bigger
<flaccid> intelikey: i guess still could be mbr virus in there or at least something that affects this mounting hmm. we should contact ntfs authors
<Morslok> I think the nvidia driver is active, but it still won't apply a higher resolution than 640x480
<flaccid> Morslok: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<intelikey> xiaden check in #ubuntu   see if any of the "team" are around at this hour,  show them the output of    mount | grep sda1 ; ls -ld /media/sda1 ; sudo touch /media/sda1/boo
<intelikey> and ask why the hell your mount command is lying to you
<flaccid> hehe!
<javier> flaccid, http://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=instantnea3tm8.jpg here is a bigger
<flaccid> javier: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log as well please
<intelikey> i'm serious.  i don't get p.*d over things like this very often but this one did it for me...
 * flaccid is sick of video issues on linux. i think it may never be decent because of vendors
<flaccid> intelikey: i agree. i mean i don't see how it could be 'us' at all
<intelikey> yeah,   i don't like a machine lying to me.     tic's me off.
<doorknob60> just got here, what u talkin about?
<javier> flaccid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21072/
<intelikey> bothers me far less when it just reports that it can't do what i want it to... no big deal there.  but tell me you did what i said and then let me find that it's not done..... !
 * flaccid pats his konversation using kfmclient newTab '%u' for web browser
<javier> intelikey, how do i change my keyboard layout??
<flaccid> yes, weird for linux not giving further info/error. you think something is supressing it intelikey?
 * intelikey is too mad to do anything productive.
<flaccid> doorknob60: just ntfs mount problem
<flaccid> understood
<doorknob60> ok
<intelikey> javier kcontrol
<intelikey> javier if you mean in kde   it's in kcontrol      unless you are in kde4 then it's a system settings module
<doorknob60> flaccid: how do you make konversation open links in new tab??
<Morslok> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21073/
<doorknob60> always annoyed me
<intelikey> javier or did you mean in the console ?
<flaccid> doorknob60: just  like it said: kfmclient newTab '%u'
 * flaccid checks log
<doorknob60> where do you put that though
<flaccid> brb
<javier> intelikey, but from there i cant modify te layout, for instance i can put ñ (im mexican) but i cant put the arroba
<flaccid> doorknob60: configure konversation | general
<doorknob60> oh duh i missed that option LO
<doorknob60> :P
<javier> flaccid, so what is wrong with my xorg??
<doorknob60> just noticed it after i asked
<flaccid> give me a sec i have to go to little boys room
<intelikey> javier idk
<intelikey> banos
<flaccid> javier: pastebin your xorg.conf please
<flaccid> and just paste in chan output of lscpi|grep VGA
<intelikey> -su: lscpi: command not found
<intelikey> :)
 * intelikey gouges flaccid    typo
 * flaccid slaps himself
<flaccid> ta
<javier> flaccid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21075/
<intelikey> javier he meant paste the output of   lspci | grep VGA   into this channel   "expecting one line"
<javier> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<intelikey> there ya go  :)
<flaccid> hey intelikey, you are intel video user?
<intelikey> nvidia
<flaccid> ah its stdin that is an intel guy
<flaccid> !fixresolution | javier
<ubottu> Factoid fixresolution not found
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<flaccid> !fixres | javier
<ubottu> javier: please see above
<flaccid> see this is what i don't like and makes me mad intelikey. intel has the open driver and can work well. problem is that there are many resolution related problems and so frequent!
<intelikey> i have one intel i810  never had an issue with it tho
<xiaden> intelikey; can you make sense of this? xiaden: The filesystem was not mounted ro but the filesystem driver is a read-only drive.
<genii> My 945 works great
<xiaden> intelikey: xiaden: Use the ntfs-3g driver.
<intelikey> xiaden show me     lsb_release -r
<flaccid> i've had issues with every intel setup i've touched
<xiaden> Release:        6.06
<intelikey> oh my
<flaccid> omg
<intelikey> dapper.
 * flaccid slaps himself
<flaccid> dapper must not have the ntfs like other releases has. it could still have read only?
<intelikey> xiaden sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<flaccid> but its LTS, so surely they would of upgraded that
<Morslok> any ideas what my problem could be?
<flaccid> yep so you need ntfs-3g because dapper must not have native ntfs write support yet via its kernel or whatever
<intelikey> flaccid not a chance.  they put out tons of security updates and bug fixes  but nothing gets added
<flaccid> intelikey: idoes that sound right?
<javier> flaccid, ca you send me again the url i restarted
<intelikey> flaccid yes
<flaccid> intelikey: oh. so its a good old snapshot in time. definately the problem then. no write ntfs in dapper
<xiaden> initelikey: no such package =P
<flaccid> javier: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto . im trying to work out which problem it could be..
<intelikey> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<intelikey> !info fuse dapper
<ubottu> 'dapper' is not a valid distribution
<intelikey> !botsmack
<ubottu> Factoid botsmack not found
<intelikey> ubottu you are a bot !
<ubottu> Factoid you are a bot ! not found
<intelikey> anyway.
<intelikey> xiaden sudo apt-get install fuse
<xiaden> no such package there either =[
<javier> flaccid, ok ok thanks
 * flaccid feels like an idiot now xiaden; intelikey
<intelikey> fuse-source is there  but you'd have to build that
<intelikey> flaccid i'm still pissed.   mount should not lie about it.
<flaccid> true, i agree on that as well
<intelikey> xiaden sudo apt-get install fuse-utils
<intelikey> see if that helps.
<xiaden> Package fuse-utils is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<xiaden> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<xiaden> is only available from another source
<xiaden> E: Package fuse-utils has no installation candidate
<xiaden> sorry for flood
<intelikey> are you on the live CD ?
<flaccid> intelikey: actually thinking back now, this is what i came across a couple of years ago, then i looked it up and found out no ntfs write yet lol
<flaccid> i was a bit of a newbie but took your point of view..
<intelikey> yeah   tell me you can't do that,   call me stupid for wanting to,   but do not lie to me and say you did something you didn't do...
<dwidmann> !scoobysnack
<flaccid> javier: can you find anything in that doc that could help/relate to your display problem?
<ubottu> Factoid scoobysnack not found
<dwidmann> !scoobysnacks
<intelikey> that's part of why i "hate!" M$ so much.   the EULA being another major factor.
<ubottu> I prefer botsnacks, but thanks for the thought.
<xiaden> intelikey: erpo, xiaden, ntfs-config is the config option you'll need to use to enable write support, if that's the question (this is on hardy, previous versions are a little different)
<javier> yup, i dont have horizsync neither vertrefresh
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> xiaden: i don't think you'll get write support for ntfs in dapper
<javier> flaccid, yup, i dont have horizsync neither vertrefresh
<xiaden> idk if i'm running hardy =P
<flaccid> javier: what do you mean?
<intelikey> xiaden but are you using the dapper live CD ?      or is this an installed system ?
<flaccid> xiaden: sorry, not in the kernel/native..
<xiaden> intelikey: how do i find that.
<intelikey> eject the cd ?
<javier> flaccid, im missing those lines which determine my monitor value in xorg.conf
<flaccid> xiaden: something like this should help to get what you need http://techpark6.com/ntfs-3g-read-write-ntfs-drives-on-your-linux-box.html
<flaccid> javier: it shouldnt need it and this shouldnt relate to sync
<xiaden> intelikey: it's burnt cd from about a week or two ago.
<doorknob60> flaccid: how do you make yourself say...hard to explain, but when you said this: * flaccid feels like an idiot now xiaden; intelikey how did you do that?
<intelikey> flaccid if he's running the live cd he should just grab another iso
<javier> flaccid, ok, then whats wrong??
<flaccid> doorknob60: ?
<flaccid> javier: im still looking
<xiaden> doornob60: / me
<intelikey> xiaden you burned a 2 year old live CD rather than the latest one......
<intelikey> xiaden any chance you can use a later modle cd ?
<xiaden> ... or i threw the wrong freaking cd in the drive X_X
<flaccid> xiaden: did you do that because it said LTS ?
<doorknob60> xiaden: meh i though i tried that :P
 * doorknob60 is testing the command
<doorknob60> yay
<doorknob60> i wat testing out on the Freenode tab of konversation so noone would see if i did something retarted, i guess it doesnt work on there lolz
<intelikey> /exec echo $USER
<xiaden> flaccid: you sure this is an old cd?
<intelikey> xiaden are you going to reboot the "right freaking cd" ?
<flaccid> javier: install pkg, 915resolution
<intelikey> xiaden yes 6.6   that's year month
<xiaden> it's not the wrong cd. i have the mailed 7.07 over here.
<flaccid> xiaden: dapper is woeful and old
<xiaden> umm.
<xiaden> wow.
<flaccid> ntfs support was immature at that stage
<xiaden> 7.04
<xiaden> would 7 have ntfs support?
<javier> flaccid, ok... sudo apt-get install pkg and sudo apt-get 915resolution ??
<intelikey> that's a year later and "might" have ntfs-3g in it's repos.
<doorknob60> 7.04 does have ntfs-3g in repos, i remember using it
<flaccid> javier: just sudo apt-get install 915resolution . just follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-8b0ad82432ba5f582395ffe40cfa454adaba2068 and make sure to try i810 driver as well
<xiaden> i'll brb then =P
<intelikey> !info ntfs-3g edgy
<ubottu> 'edgy' is not a valid distribution
<intelikey> dumb bot.
<flaccid> weird how ubotu does that now
<javier> flaccid, couldnt find the package
<intelikey> that's not ubotu
<intelikey> it's his stupid sister
<doorknob60> whats the difference intelikey?
<flaccid> rightio
<intelikey> a buck two ninty five
<flaccid> javier: read the doc ie. To install 915resolution on Ubuntu make sure that you have included the "universe" repository and type (replacing "915resolution" with "855resolution" on Breezy):
<intelikey> what do you mean what's the differance ?    ubotu had a function for searching all relases   ubottu knows almost nothing.
<flaccid> intelikey: considering intel does have a lot of issues. is there actually a video chip/driver/vendor that is good?
<javier> flaccid, that was what i was gonna ask how do i include universe repository
<flaccid> !repos | javier
<ubottu> javier: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<flaccid> javier: adept manager
<flaccid> by good i mean. one that is open driver and um works lol
<kenandbren1> I can't enable my wireless connectio
<intelikey> s3   but i think they went out of business in... umm 1996
<kenandbren1> can someone give me some advice
<intelikey> or 98
<intelikey> !wifi | kenandbren1 i have no wifi but the bot sujests:
<ubottu> kenandbren1 i have no wifi but the bot sujests:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kenandbren1> i looked there and had no luck
<flaccid> kenandbren1: so is your card supported?
<kenandbren1> it is recognized but i can't enable the connection
<intelikey> flaccid next time someone says live CD   remind me to say "what decade?"   :)
<SiegeX> does kubuntu have the same support for all the compiz eyecandy out of the box like ubuntu?
<intelikey> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flaccid> intelikey: hehe np
<flaccid> kenandbren1: model?
<SiegeX> is compiz window manager independant?
<kenandbren1> bcm4318
<flaccid> kenandbren1: how did you go with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_[AirForce_One_54g]?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29 which is linked from the wi-fi docs?
<flaccid> or this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_[AirForce_One_54g]_(Native_Driver)?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<flaccid> crappy urls
<xiaden> bak
<xiaden> now then
<calcmandan> This is taken straight from yahoo sports in a story about the Celtics' win over Lakers tonight: "It was a group effort by this gang in green, which bonded behind Rivers, who borrowed an African word ubuntu (pronounced Ooh-BOON-too) and roughly means “I am, because we are” in English, as the Celtics’ unifying team motto."
<kenandbren1> thankyou flaccid
<flaccid> kenandbren1: so i take it you didn't read the wifidocs :) the one you probably wont to follow is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xiaden> =[ flaccid: not even showing up now...
<Agent_bob> looks like i have a patrol,   be back later.  wish me life!
<Agent_bob> or luck
<flaccid> xiaden: showing up? what sorry?
<xiaden> the hd icon. not there at all in /media
<kenandbren1> just found it, thanks alot! will talk later
<flaccid> xiaden: livecds are not persistant as a cd is read only
<xiaden> i mean my c: doesn't show up.
<flaccid> um you are going to have to give us more information than 'doesn't show up'
<flaccid> !doestnwork | xiaden
<ubottu> Factoid doestnwork not found
<flaccid> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<xiaden> flaccid: my vista permissioned hard drive? ring a bell?  twenty minutes ago?
<flaccid> yes i do ring a bell
<flaccid> but 'doesn't show up' where??????
<xiaden> in/media
<flaccid> xiaden: like i said, livecds are not persistent.
<xiaden> does in qtparteed though
<morslok> okay, i managed to fix my resolution problem on my own, but i have another problem, this one with my sound
<morslok> more specifically, i have no sound
<flaccid> xiaden: so goto system settings - disks & filesystems , try enabling it there and failing that, mount it manual like we did before. i wouldn't expect it to be 'showing up' atm..
<flaccid> !sound | morslok
<ubottu> morslok: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BadBarbarian> Hi all i am trying to istall from dvd and i tryed regular and video safemode i lose video in safemode and it appeares to load add drivers and than it Hangs at the kubuntu screen and the blue bar don't move and no dvd lights flashing can you help
<flaccid> !alternate try this | BadBarbarian
<ubottu> flaccid: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flaccid> !alternate | BadBarbarian try this
<ubottu> BadBarbarian try this: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<BadBarbarian> thanx
<flaccid> np
<xiaden> dun deal. wanta know what i did?
<flaccid> sure
<BadBarbarian> i have the text mode on this dvd mapbe i will try that before downloading cd
<flaccid> ah true
<flaccid> dvd gets it all then
<xiaden> disk &filesystem, admin mode, sat a few seconds wondering why there was no enable by sda1.. then made a mount point =P running konquerer in su mode to check it's writability
<BadBarbarian> can i get graphics later
<flaccid> what, you had to create a mountpoint to enable it in the GUI there?
<flaccid> BadBarbarian: usually
<BadBarbarian> ok
<BadBarbarian> bbl with xchat lol
<xiaden> flaccid: yup. probbally could have done that in dapper lol
<flaccid> xiaden: yeah except for the write support issue, which is the issue. so you ran it in admin mode and it still required manual making of a mountpoint?
<xiaden> mhm
<xiaden> still cant write...
<flaccid> paste the fstab line
<javier> flaccid, it didnt work
<flaccid> javier: i can't find anything else to try, instead of using the vesa driver which won't be as good
<xiaden> flaccid: /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 auto users,noauto,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<flaccid> xiaden: ok add the other options ie. the masks to try to get write support, even thought i don't think you need to. which version is this cd?
<xiaden> 7.04
<xiaden> i need the lines again...
<flaccid> !ntfs | xiaden
<ubottu> xiaden: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<flaccid> i don't know if 7.04 gives you writeable, i can't say...
<flaccid> i gtg out
<Morslok> Okay, so i need to know what my soundcard's driver is called so i can install it but I have no clue.
<Morslok> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Morslok>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8249
<Morslok>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
<Morslok>         Memory at fe024000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<Morslok>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<Morslok> but i don't know where to look to find the drivers
<mjbrooks> I did an update this morning before I ran out the door, it pulled in the 2.6.24-19 kernel and new nvidia drivers and now I can't log in to xorg... I get the kdm screen adn I can log on in a terminal, but I just keep getting kicked back to the kdm login screen now... anyone have any thoughts?
<coreymon77> and firefox 3 just hit 4 mil!!!
<marc> testing
<javier> flaccid, what can i do, i dont want desktop effects i just want to use kubuntu in all the screen, will vesa fix this??
<xiaden> =P
<xiaden> woo!
<xiaden> hi
<xiaden> i'ma leave now
<morslok> Whenever I try to change something in adept now I get an error that says "could not commit changes"
<Elda> For some reason, I am having troubles getting gecko to install :(
<Elda> Is there any way to get it to install via the package manager?
<Elda> As doing wine iexplore will not bring up the text box for it, and wine-doors plain sucks
<moshe> hi, is there a way to configure kio ftp, like maximum number of connections?
<Elda> oh well... night all \o/
<SaraSmith> .
<SaraSmith> my husband's new computer is seeing no nic card, it says it sees firewire.. what's that?
<sandro_> ciao
<flaccid> javier: did you try the vesa driver?
<flaccid> SaraSmith: maybe the card is not supported. firewire is a network interface technically which is protocol similar to usb
<needhelp> hi i've installed windows and kunbutu on my macbook.. was able to boot up using refit.. however now refit only detects windows and osx because i messed with grub
<flaccid> what is refit?
<needhelp> i followed the instructions to reinstall grub by booting into kubuntu cd and chroot in, and type update-grub
<needhelp> but still fail~~~
<needhelp> refit is a bootloader for macbook :<
<needhelp> ok the point is i want to reinstall grub or lilo using kubuntu cd..
<flaccid> and get rid of refit?
<needhelp> so what i did was..boot in cd.. mount /dev/sda3 /mnt .. chroot /mnt
<needhelp> update-grub
<needhelp> without refit i think i can't choose which os to boot ;p..it was working fine..when i choose windows using refit, it will still go into grub menu and choose windows
<flaccid> so what happens on boot now, needhelp?
<flaccid> its recommended to only use one bootloader
<needhelp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567206 <-- exactly the first problem this guy had
<needhelp> refit is not really a bootloader.. its a EFI boot menu..not sure how to explain it! :P
<flaccid> needhelp: this is how you reinstall grub, not update it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-4c7a8640a439568ee312c9f262cc1099634f25ef
<flaccid> you can also run grub-install like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-778ecd20f83f92ebaa5aaec5f1b4615539c2f8d3
<SaraSmith> "the default insatallation is suitable for most desktop or laptop systems. press F1 for hel and advanced installation options. To install only the base syste, type 'server' then ENTER. For the default installation, prss ENTER. boot:
<flaccid> needhelp: as for refit, i can't support that sorry, but ##mac probably does
<flaccid> SaraSmith: question?
<needhelp> right i'll reinstall grub now
<KugelFisch> whats different between the hardy one and the kde mix?
<RYCO> hello?
<RYCO> first time on irc lol\
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<flaccid> KugelFisch: kde3 and kde4
<KugelFisch> What sould i use? (I'm testing linux the first time)
<flaccid> KugelFisch: kde3 as its stable, so you won't get annoyed and its still the popular one
<flaccid> KugelFisch: so http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php#latest and you only need the CD from your closest mirror
<KugelFisch> yepp thx
<flaccid> np
<helpy> when i start kubuntu i get alot of options to run kubuntu in recovery mode
<helpy> about 4 of them
<helpy> whats that ?
<clau30> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<flaccid> !recovery | helpy can't remember what the mode exactly is..
<ubottu> helpy can't remember what the mode exactly is..: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<flaccid> not sure why you have 4 options
<helpy> thats what i am trying to figure out
<helpy> i dont have CD, i am dual booting with wubi
<helpy> how do i rescue with wubi ?
<flaccid> i don't know sorry never used it
<flaccid> anyone here can help with wubi?
<SaraSmith> "the default insatallation is suitable for most desktop or laptop systems. press F1 for hel and advanced installation options. To install only the base syste, type 'server' then ENTER. For the default installation, prss ENTER. boot:_" i'm assuming this means it's seeing the cd drive :) .. BUT what i need to do is put hardy on the SATA drive and get it to see the internet.. HOW?
<flaccid> press enter SaraSmith
<flaccid> it will boot into a desktop which you can use or install kubuntu on to your hard disk
<helpy> flaccid:  what is a good dictionary for ubuntu ?
<helpy> i used a dictionary in windows that could show the meanings of the word by clickin a combination of keys anywhere
<flaccid> no idea, try google :)
<llutz> Moin
<Dragonath> what the hell is console-kit-dae and why is there 61 copies of it running?
<flaccid> did you try google, Dragonath?
<flaccid> hmm not much on it and no man page
<Dragonath> yup
<Dragonath> well I guess nothing bad would happen if I just killed them all
<flaccid> actually its console-kit-daemon
<Dragonath> yup
<flaccid> see first google result..
<Dragonath> I don't think there needs to be 61 of them
<flaccid> correct, see first google result. people complained of the same thing and there is a bug report etc..
<Dishivlatavish> Anyone play one of those old loki games on 64-bit ubuntu?
<Dragonath> ahh it seems they don't hurt anything either
<Dragonath> actually I am having problems with something keeping my sound card busy
<Dragonath> yet there is no sound coming out of the speakers
<Dragonath> so I went to check the processes
<Dragonath> can't find anything there though
<Dragonath> and amarok says xine is unable to initialize sound drivers
<needhelp> flaccid: i've installed grub back and its working for my windows to boot up
<needhelp> but for kubuntu, it keep saying file not found when selecting the menu
<needhelp> i checked the kernal and initrd files are all there in /boot
<needhelp> except the root=UUID=xxx instead of root=/dev/sda3 .. which i changed and try and its the same
<needhelp> sigh!!!
<m0ns00n> Hello
<m0ns00n> Anyone good at fixing networking problems?
<jussi01> !anyone | m0ns00n
<ubottu> m0ns00n: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<flaccid> Dragonath: did you use fuser command with appropriate switches?
<flaccid> needhelp: brb and i can help fix
<needhelp> nvmind i got it
<needhelp> i was editing /grub/boot/menu.lst instead of /mnt/grub/boot/menu.lst :)
<needhelp> trying now again
<needhelp> ok solved!!
<m0ns00n> ubottu, I have a hardy machine here with kubuntu. I removed the knetworkmanager applet because it was inconsistent with system settings->network and just didn't work
<ubottu> m0ns00n: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> m0ns00n: so have you tried reinstalling knetwork manager?
<m0ns00n> I have a hardy machine here with kubuntu. I removed the knetworkmanager applet because it was inconsistent with system settings->network and just didn't work. I am fiddling around with trying to make the network work. I can ping google's ip address, but not it's hostname, that's my problem
<m0ns00n> I have tried to setup route myself, and also ifconfig'd the device
<m0ns00n> Same problem
<m0ns00n> I can ping google's ip, or other ip addies, but not the hostnames
<m0ns00n> In fact, I can't reach anything through hostnames...
<jussi01> m0ns00n: ahh, thats because knetwork manager manages the DNS and now you dont have one.
<jussi01> so you either need to manually add one or reinstall knetwork manager
<llutz> m0ns00n: add "nameserver -ip-of-your-dns>" to /etc/resolv.conf
<m0ns00n> jussi01, Well, I have the dns correctly set in /etc/resolv.conf
<m0ns00n> like on all other computers here
<m0ns00n> and the route table is alike the other ubuntu machines
<m0ns00n> and the ip setup ( with gateway, bcast etc )
<jussi01> m0ns00n: just covering the basics first, you have restarted the netwrok after making changes?
<flaccid> needhelp: all good now?
<flaccid> m0ns00n: so what happens when you do host -v google.com?
<noaXess> !fsck.ntfs
<ubottu> Factoid fsck.ntfs not found
<noaXess> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<noaXess> how can i install fsck.ntfs?
<forky> ;D
<flaccid> noaXess: i don't think there is one, but there is testdisk
<noaXess> flaccid: yeah.. but with testdisk i can't check the file structur.. or check for bad sectors or read errors.. or i haven't found it in testdisk..
<flaccid> i think you can do some of that. keep in mind this is ntfs... and yeah if you google you find out there is no such thing as fsck.ntfs
<flaccid> well thats what it seems
<noaXess> ok
<flaccid> noaXess: also check out the ntfs-progs pkg: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ntfsprogs
<flaccid> im off
<The_ManU_212> is this normal?
<The_ManU_212> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/316224/
<The_ManU_212> this ignore?
<Duesentrieb> The_ManU_212: looks normal to me.
<Duesentrieb> anyway...
<Duesentrieb> can someone tell me if qtparted and kparted are the same thing? i can't find kparted in the repos. and qtparted seems to suck :(
<Duesentrieb> "suck" as in "freeze the ui while doing disk stuff".
<The_ManU_212> Duesentrieb: because with apt-get update the connection to winehq timeout and then for some minutes apt-get update was temporary locked
<The_ManU_212> sudo apt-get update
<The_ManU_212> [10:44] <The_ManU_212> E: Konnte Lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock nicht bekommen - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<The_ManU_212> [10:44] <The_ManU_212> E: Kann kein Lock auf das Listenverzeichnis bekommen
<Duesentrieb> you'd get that error if there is still some apt process running.
<The_ManU_212> Duesentrieb: ok thx
<jsanz_> Since i upgraded to hardy, the scroll in konsole goes a lot slower :s
<jsanz_> anybody has any clue about how to solve it
<Duesentrieb> jsanz_: just an idea: try a different font and play with antializing modes.
<Duesentrieb> also, maybe there's a "smooth scrolling" option somewhere that you could disable. not sure if that exists globally for kde.
<jm87> i ve some problem
<jm87> i dont  know how to install ff3 on my ubintu
<jm87> ubunt+u
<llutz> jm87: sudo aptitude install firefox-3.0
<jm87> i downloaded file yeterday i try to install now on pc don t run su and sudo modality i dont know why
<llutz> jm87: don't install the tar.bz2, wait until ff3-final will be in repos
<jm87> when i find to authenticate gives me error authenthication falliure
<jm87> but i write my pwd wright
<FoxI2> jm87, try a simple: sudo apt-get update and tell us what it says after you put in your password.
<jm87> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release.gpg
<jm87> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Translation-it [111kB]
<jm87> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Translation-it [2568B]
<jm87> Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Translation-it [41,6kB]
<jm87> Get:4 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Translation-it [3158B]
<KRF> !nopaste jm87
<ubottu> Factoid nopaste jm87 not found
<KRF> !nopaste | jm87
<ubottu> Factoid nopaste not found
<KRF> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jm87> i don t know how to post ultiline text
<FoxIII> jm87, From what you have mentioned, you are entering the password correctly. Maybe try going into adept package manager and searching for FF3 there. It could be that you're putting in a wrong package name.
<jm87> inpossible i copy the link from my desktop to shell
<FoxIII> What are you typing in?
<zorglu__> since i updated to ubuntun 8.04, i find the fonts ugly. i found them much nicer on my feisty. is there a doc or something on how to tune font aspect ?
<jm87> where?
<zorglu__> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<FoxIII> jm87, you said you were copying a link from the desktop to the shell. What are you typing into the shell?
<FoxIII_out> jm87, Gotta pop out, but if you put any information here, I'm sure there will be someone that will be able to help you further. Good luck :)
<GillesM> problems here with ilw3945 ...
<jm87> sudo apt get install /home/jm87/Scrivania/firefox-3.0.tar.bz2
<jm87> i m not very good in english speaking and writing
<llutz> !it | jm87
<ubottu> jm87: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> !firefox3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 beta 5 is in hardy, and will get updated, because the firefox 2 branch will be unsupported before the support cycle for Ubuntu Hardy finishes.
<ActionParsnip> its still beta?
<rp_> nope
<rp_> v3 final is out now
<ubuntu_> hi to all
<ubuntu_> i need help
<ds187> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntu_> i want to install kubuntu804 but i have 1 hdd and ntfs on it
<ubuntu_> can i convert my nrfs to ext without data lost
<ubuntu_> guys.. i need help please.. i load my liveCD and i dont know what can o do now.. my data on ntfs drive is important
<jussi01> ubuntu_: resize the ntfs
<jussi01> but only after defragmenting several times
<ubuntu_> how.. what tools for it i need
<jussi01> ubuntu_: you can do it via the partition editor in the install
<ubuntu_> i cant defrag because i dont have any windows systems on it
<ubuntu_> can you tell me step by step
<ubuntu_> only new partition option enabled in installer program
<ubuntu_> but i have important data and i can view it now
<dr_Willis> I feel i should point out the imporntance of good backups. :)
 * dr_Willis just got here.
<ubuntu_> oh my goth... any linux users here?
<ubuntu_> no?
<ubuntu_> i think i waist my time with this system... it is not for a girls..
<MintLars> Hey guys. I'm having trouble with nvidia driver. Anyone who feel they can be of any assistance can visit this thread in kubuntuforums: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3095411.0
<dr_Willis> I use linux all the time.
<dr_Willis> :) but i missed your original problem.
<ubuntu_> can i convert ntfs partition to ext3 without data lost? how?
<dr_Willis> Hmm... Convert.. Not that i know of.
<dr_Willis> In theory you could resize, create an ext3, move data over, resize again.
<dr_Willis> but that would take a lot of time.
<ubuntu_> i have much time
<ubuntu_> what can i do this?
<Meglo> Is it possible to get nvidia-settings from the repositories, it shows up but is unavailable. It seems to be the only way for me to configure both my monitors correctly, as the system settings applet to do it doesn't detect the secondary monitor.
<ubuntu_> fuck
<dr_Willis> It pays to think first, make a plan then act.  Why are you converting ntfs to ext3 anyhway?
<chell> does remastersys work with kubuntu?
<dr_Willis> and it always pays to have backups of your imporntant data
<dr_Willis> and aparently a dose of patience would help. :)
<yao_ziyuan> anyone using firefox 3 now? spot the ugly tabs?
<dr_Willis> Not noticed really.
<dr_Willis> Square tabs with an Icon, text, and an X... so?
<yao_ziyuan> Dr_willis: are you using the default firefox theme?
<yao_ziyuan> Dr_willis: and are you applying the current kde theme to gtk apps like firefox?
<Dr_willis_> No idea.  really. Im testing out Mint Linux at the moment. and im under gnome. So im not using kde at the moment
<Dr_willis_> I normally run jwm as my window manager.
<eagles0513875> VIVA ITALIa
<lovre> KPDF is having trouble rendering a pdf file. 20 mins and didnt finish. What other viewer can i try?
<DNC_005> hi all
<DNC_005> how do i force resolution on this thing?
<DNC_005> i want 1680 x 1050 but it won't let me :(
<lovre> DNC_005: does your monitor suport that res?
<DNC_005> yes
<DNC_005> its shown in the settings as the optimum resolution
<DNC_005> and i'm connecting to it via dvi
<lovre> DNC_005: try removing all other resolutions from xorg.cfg file. That worked for me. (make a backup first)
<DNC_005> oh wait i customised xorg.conf for my old crt :(
<DNC_005> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg time?
<Dr_willis_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - Often dosent work correctly for the new xorg stuff in hardy.
<DNC_005> wow it detected it correctly straight away
<DNC_005> i'm using some old version, fiesty i think
<DNC_005> brb
<helpy> how do you install from .tar.bz2 files?
 * sajid is
<Dr_willis_> helpy,  you uncompress the source and compile it.
<Dr_willis_> its best to find packages for the stuff.
<Dr_willis_> http://www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<helpy> compile it ?
<Dr_willis_> if its source code.. yes it needs to be compiled.
<helpy> its not source code
<Dr_willis_> and you will need to install the proper files to get a working compiler and other related packages
<Dr_willis_> then what IS it?
<helpy> freemind
<helpy> .tar.gz2 file
<Dr_willis_> the fact its a tar.gz2 means nothing.
<Dr_willis_> its whats in the archive that matters.
<Dr_willis_> I would say check the freemind homepage.
<Dr_willis_> !find freemind
<ubottu> Found: freemind
<Dr_willis_> !info freemind
<ubottu> freemind (source: freemind): A Java Program for creating and viewing Mindmaps. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.1-6ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 402 kB, installed size 616 kB
<Dr_willis_> It seems tobe in the package repositories.
<Dr_willis_> 'sudo apt-get install freemind' should install it. If you have the  multiverse repoistory enabled.
<helpy> let me see
<helpy> thanks Dr
<helpy> its on its way
<helpy> i wonder if it has bit tyrant too
<Dr_willis_> this is why one always trys to use the package manager. :) not 'source archives'
<Dr_willis_> Never herad of bittryant
<Dr_willis_> !find tryant
<ubottu> Package/file tryant does not exist in hardy
<The_ManU_212> how to use autoidentify with konversation?
<The_ManU_212> which command for "service"?
<llutz> "password" in server-settings
<sandro_> hola
<Jucato> The_ManU_212: depends on the server. usually you put "NickServ" in the service
<The_ManU_212> thx works Jucato :)
<chell> my kubuntu is hanging during system update
<chell> Configuring new version of ssl-cert
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<Pennycook> chell: Have you tried updating in the terminal?  I know Adept can be a bit funny if some packages require confirmation.
<engineer> Pennycook have you tried updating with synaptic?
<engineer> if not you should
<BluesKaj> there'are some upgrading issues with both adept and apt today , both froze up for a few mins. I thought the new Firefox Official Release would be available in the repos.
<Pennycook> engineer: It's not my problem. :)  I personally use the terminal all the time.
<engineer> i use the terminal too
<engineer> but synaptic can be useful for more complex stuff
<engineer> i keep adept out of my system
<BluesKaj> there's nothing wrong with adept if the repos are setup ok
<BluesKaj> synaptic does a bit more with correcting broken dependencies but it's too literal in it's searches , misses a lot of apps that adept finds with no probs
<punisher> hi all
<punisher> can you help me with Gnome?
<punisher> He had long time to load
<Dr_willis_> Well this is the KDE ubuntu channel. :) you want #ubuntu most likely
<Dr_willis_> Kubuntu = Kde+ubuntu
<punisher> ну и что?
<Dr_willis_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<punisher> Типа вы недолинуксы чтоли?
<AcidToon> so how is everyone doing tonight?
<mcc> hrm
<mcc> wow
<AcidToon> lol i'm installing wow right now
<mcc> you guys wont believe this....  i'm sitting in a classroom in  a village in africa, i'm australian... these guys are running ubuntu :)
<AcidToon> nice
<mcc> :|
<mcc> lol
<BluesKaj> mcc , very cool :)
<mcc> mcc lol default account on this thing
<AcidToon> just installed ubuntu for the first time tonight
<AcidToon> likeing it so far
<mcc> its great
<mcc> gnome or kde?
<AcidToon> not sure lol
<AcidToon> new to all of this
<mcc> you have main main menu on top or bottom of screen?
<mcc> me to a month ago
<AcidToon> was on top but i moved it
<mcc> thats gnome
<AcidToon> kk
<AcidToon> beats the hell out of vista
<Dr_willis_> Kubuntu = kde, ubuntu = gnome. :)
<mcc> dude
<AcidToon> just have 2 see what my fps is in wow now
<mcc> install whats it called ggaahhh... Dr_willis.. the app for 3d desktop nice graphics etc?
<AcidToon> yea i have the cube thing up
<AcidToon> i love it
<mcc> nice one
<ubuntu> hello all
<AcidToon> hello
<Dr_willis_> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mcc> COMPIZ
<mcc> thats the one lol
<ubuntu> .
<mcc> yay... the bot is smart
<mcc> brb
<AcidToon> yea i'm running on a e6600 oced to 3.6 with 2 bfg 8800 oc2's
<AcidToon> yea thats what i got
<ubuntu__> .
<BluesKaj> mcc, Zambia eh, how far from Lusaka ?
<mcc> NICE
<mcc> bastard guy
<mcc> i gotta go
<mcc> enjoy ure video card
<mcc> ggrrrr
<mcc> lol
<AcidToon> lol
<AcidToon> later
<josa> i think i've "accidentally" installed some Intrepid packages... any way to get rid of them? i have already disabled intrepid from repos
<josa> or does apt-get do that automatically, i have suddenly a lot of upgradeable packages
<BluesKaj> josa, how did you install intrepid, with apt / adept/ synaptic ?
<Poc> hello
<josa> i enabled intrepid to get a program update that wasnt in hardy, and did apt-get upgrade without thinking enough
<josa> i mean, there are only a few packages i guess
<Poc> Oo
<josa> it's not "full upgrade" now isnt it, i recall there were just some driver libraries or something like that
<josa> or i could find the logs and see if i did "upgrade" afterall, maybe the packages were just recommended with the program
<josa> ok, for example my Perl is 5.10.0-10 which seems to be intrepid according to packages.ubuntu
<AcidToon> so has anyone gotten wow 2 install on ubuntu?
<dr_Willis> Wow2?  ive heard that World of Warcraft works with Wine.
<AcidToon> yea
<BluesKaj> josa, are you talking about intrepid Ibex , cuz most ppl refer to the next release (k)ubuntu as Ibex
<AcidToon> i have gotted the first 1/2 done
<dr_Willis> it requires a few tweaks i belive.
<Ambient> wow works very good with both directx and opengl for me
<Ambient> straight out of the box
<Ambient> with nvidia drivers and wine 1
<josa> yes... Ibex
<AcidToon> but burning crusade wont
<dr_Willis> No idea on that. Check the wine app data base
<dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Ambient> well, I guess I have the advantage of having it preinstalled first in windows xp and then copying the directory to linux ;)
<BluesKaj> Ambient, perhaps you could elaborate on your setup so there's some benefit from your statement
<AcidToon> yea i may do that
<AcidToon> save time on the updates lol
<Ambient> have'nt tried installing through wine
<AcidToon> i guess i'll hook up my usb hd and copy it over :)
<AcidToon> so in wow did u lose any fps ?
<Ambient> maybe something like 10%-20%
<AcidToon> ok i can deal with that
<Ambient> you might have some sound problems too
<AcidToon> i'm pushing 120 in vista
<Ambient> ah.. so your framerate will stay the same ;)
<AcidToon> k
<Ambient> because of vista > linux, instead of xp > linux
<AcidToon> yea xp i was getting around 150 160
<AcidToon> the only big thing is ventrilo anyone know if it works ?
<dr_Willis> from what i hear.. NO it does not
<AcidToon> :(
<dr_Willis> !appdb
<dr_Willis> check the wine app database
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<AcidToon> lol
<Ambient> teamspeak has a native client for linux iirc
<AcidToon> the site is giveing me errors
<dr_Willis> Ambient,  correct.
<AcidToon> too many connections
<AcidToon> yea but i have my own vent server already paid for
<Dragonath> right, something is hogging my xine and I want to know what it is so I could shut it down... any ideas?
<r2b2ryan> hi i need help on svn
<Ambient> anyone here trying to install google gadgets for linux btw?
<Ambient> or know somewhere I might get help with that?
<dr_Willis> Ambient,  i saw a premade deb just today on some ubuntu web site
<dr_Willis> Ambient,  took all of 20 sec to install :)
<Ambient> oh, sweetness
<r2b2ryan> i successfully followed the guide in ubuntu docs
<Ambient> you _have_ to provide me with a link
<r2b2ryan> but still confused
<r2b2ryan> on svn config and everything
<kalorin> yeah I need to set up some kind of cvs style repository
<Ambient> I'm doing ./configure, all libs installed but it still wont let me 'make'
<dr_Willis> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/06/16/install-google-gadgets-for-linux-on-ubuntu/
<dr_Willis> Ambient,  i got most of the ubuntu news sites with live bookmarms. :)
<Ambient> dr_Willis: thank you very much
<dr_Willis> Not that i found google gadgets WORTH installing. :)
<dr_Willis> still looking for a nice calculator program
<Ambient> calculator widget?
<dr_Willis> The ones they got - sort of Suck. :) dont do what i want
<r2b2ryan> for example i already created a repository, but i found somewhere that the recommended structure is /trunk ,/branches ,/tags
<Ambient> i use 'python' for all my calculation needs
<Ambient> if I need to get silly, I just import numpy
<dr_Willis> I just want a calculator thats resizeable with LARGE #'s and a 'history tape' :)
<Ambient> well I'd love to hack something but I would need a better spec than that and still couldn't promise that I would write anything ;)
<dr_Willis> those specs are rather clear. :) If i make the thing full screen.. i want Inch+ tall numbers.. so i can see them.. and a history tape . so i can recall the #'s ive used/entered/ and so forth.
<dr_Willis> ive only found one under windows that does that. :) it sucks to get old with bad eyes
<AcidToon> ok got ventrilo working
<AcidToon> :)
<AcidToon> works great
<dr_Willis> AcidToon,  thats a first - that ive heard in this channel then. :)
<AcidToon> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9832
<AcidToon> thats the site i got the info from
<noaXess> whats a good tool to convert a ogg video to a mpg/divx video?
<dr_Willis> !info avidmux
<ubottu> Package avidmux does not exist in hardy
<dr_Willis> !find avid
<ubottu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux (and 3 others)
<dr_Willis> avidemux :)
<Dragonath> right, something is hogging my xine and I want to know what it is so I could shut it down... any ideas?
<Nutubuntu> I'd like to write some little script that would play a .wav of the old original Star Trek line "He's dead, Jim!" whenever Firefox goes zombie. What would be the best way to set that up? Ideally it would have some way of preventing multiple iterations of the script from executing simultaneously so that the line doesn't get garbled...
<noaXess> dr_Willis:  but if i open de ogg file in avidemux then: attempt to open ...ogg failed
<noaXess> the ogg file was made from recordmydesktop
<noaXess> gtk-recordMyDesktop
<sigma__> anyone tried wine1.0?
<dr_Willis> noaXess,  its possible you need to install some codecs. check the error messages in the terminal perhaps.
<noaXess> okay.. i see..
<Nutubuntu> Is there some way to kill a process that won't go away -- short of restarting? 'sudo kill -9 <pid>' did not kill it.
<Dragonath> try "sudo pkill <pname or pid>" ?
<the-erm> Anyone in here ever had the joy of setting up apt-cacher?
<Nutubuntu> t/y Dragonath - it's Firefox, it's dead, and it's like the Energizer bunny - it just keeps running. ps aux says <defunct> and I can't get rid of it
<the-erm> It's pretty slow when it comes to downloading the header files, and I was wondering if there was some magic setting in apt to set it to a "proxy"
<the-erm> Nutubuntu: if you have htop sudo htop and kill it with f9
<the-erm> if a sig 15 doesn't do it send it a sig 9
<dr_Willis> restart X perhaps.
<Nutubuntu> 'sudo kill -9 <pid>' did not kill it
<kalorin> the-erm: I perfer H&K to Sig, but Sig's a good 9 too
<kalorin> ;0
<AcidToon> well guys i'm going 2 boot over 2 vista and copy wow over  i'll be back later and thanks for the help
<Nutubuntu> t/y dr_Willis - I'll restart X then
<Nutubuntu> Bye all, and thx!
<dr_Willis> i wonder if acidtoon knows linux can read ntfs partitions...
<Ambient> and just how is he going to copy it from windows
<Ambient> it's a lot harder that way
<linuxlover> hello room
<dr_Willis> Ive given up on WoW ages ago.. :)
<linuxlover> i have three pcs and i am experimenting on them with a small network using a router. this is going fine and i can share the internet, but my resolv.conf is showing my router's ip address as my nameserver. Is is going properly? Or I should change the nameserver as the DNS server of my ISP?
<Ambient> linuxlover: your router happen to support dhcp connections? that would be so much easier...
<dr_Willis> I always use the routers ip as my nameserver linuxlover
<dr_Willis> linuxlover,  either way works here. - if your isp gives you 2 dns servers, you may want to try reversing the order so you might get one with less load. :)  if you set the dns manually.
<Dragonath> something is hogging my xine and I want to know what it is so I could shut it down... any ideas?
<linuxlover> Ambient: yes, my router is configured for dhcp connections
<Ambient> linuxlover: i just find it a lot easier when I have plenty of devices using both wireless and wired connections
<Ambient> if I need to I can just bind IP to mac
<linuxlover> dr_Willis: thank you for your concern, that you also like the routers ip address as your nameserver. it assured me that i am not going with anything wrong. thank you for giving me this lession.
<noaXess> dr_Willis: look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567016 its a really cool converting interface.. and it works fine..
<diceman> hello
<linuxlover> Ambient: i also used dhcp because of its ease, as i am a real newbie in this work and working for my learning purpose. anyway, your response assured that i am not going wrong, so i am leaving the matter as usual.
<linuxlover> Ambient: Thank you very much for attending my question.
<Ambient> np, really
<LinuxWorld> ouh...a formal guy ..
<LinuxWorld> linuxlover :D
<LinuxWorld> anyone managed to run IE7 with ieslinux?
<diceman> i try to change my login screen under kde 3xx
<diceman> someone can help me ?
<diceman> i have already  kdmtheme
<BluesKaj> LinuxWorld, there were some IT dudes here who were using IE7 on Linux using wine , but I haven't heard much about it lately
<luciano> Oi, algum brasileiro?
<LinuxWorld> the thing is i installed it and also the sucky IE6 but only IE6 connects to the internet..IE7 not
<LinuxWorld> no idea why.
<LinuxWorld> just need this stupid browser to test some websites...
<engineer> luciano nao cara
<engineer> LinuxWorld try vmware
<luciano> engineer, oi. Tu tem como me ajudar com dependências de pacotes quebradas?
<BluesKaj> LinuxWorld, http://webexpose.org/2007/01/07/internet-explorer-7-on-linux/ , says ; this won’t give you the IE7 interface running in Linux, but rather the IE7 rendering engine inside the IE6 interface
<LinuxWorld> yes i know that
<BluesKaj> ok
<LinuxWorld> but it should at least make some connection
<LinuxWorld> it wont
<engineer> luciano sudo apt-get -f install
<luciano> engineer, não funciona. Diz que há uma dependência no pacote libc6, depois disso é tudo redundate. Um pacote depende outro, que depende de outro, que no final, depende do libc6
<engineer> installa o libc6
<luciano> Já tentei, mas é exeibida uma informação de que o debconf não está instalado. Mas está.
<lakis1982> does anyone of u use kaffeine ???
<engineer> sure
<lakis1982> how do i change the aspect ratio to kaffeine  player ??
<engineer> player -> video - aspect ratio
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's a safety feature of IE7 - MS has realized how buggy and full of security holes IE7 is, so they've decided to release a patch that keeps it from connecting to the internet at all
<javier> hello can someone help me with a screen resolution problem i have??
<LinuxWorld> daisuke: talking with me?
<LinuxWorld> hehe
<engineer> javier Instead of asking whether anyone works with something you need help with, please save time by asking your actual question. If someone knows and wants/has time to help, perhaps he/she will.
<LinuxWorld> thats the best patch they could ever release!
<lakis1982> but it hasnt aspect ratio 16:9
<lakis1982> i found it
<javier> ok, im having this resolution problem, my kde desktop is smaller than my screen, here is a screen cap http://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=instantnea3qh1.jpg
<javier> how do i set a new resolution or what do i modify??
<BluesKaj> javier, 'k-menu/system settings/monitor&display/hardware-tab/admin mode/graphics card/configure. Find your card in the list and "apply" , same goes for the monitor, if possible.Click "test". If all is well, logout and back in again.
<luciano> Please, may you help me with broken dependencies?
<javier> BluesKaj, how do i know my graphics card??
<Morslok> July 11th
<BluesKaj> javier, lspci -v | grep Video
<BluesKaj> javier , or lspci -v | grep VGA
<javier> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<javier> my video card is not in the hardeware configuration
<javier> should i use Intel 965?? even though it has no gm??
<BluesKaj> !intel-graphics
<ubottu> Factoid intel-graphics not found
<BB_Laptop> Mornin all i installed your distro on my desktop had to use text mode it installed well but on reboot it loads all drivers than hangs at the Kubuntu screen the blue bar never moved waited 5 min can you help
<ivan_> does anyone know a disk partiton program i ca use??
<rickest> gparted
<engineer> qtparted
<ivan_> which is better??
<jpds> !best | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rickest> they are both just front-ends to parted, google them
<ivan_> ok ok thanks
<yarddog> what version of kde is kubuntu by default, 8.04
<ax56muv> ciao a tutti
<Jucato> yarddog: KDE 3.5.9 unless you use the KDE 4 Remix installer
<yarddog> ok
<hannibal> ihjjjooohmai
<hannibal> tag zusammen
<luca> ciao
<Escaflowne> hi
<luca> come istallo amsn su kubundu?
<Jucato> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<luca> ok grassie
<kamilsos> english someone?
<kamilsos> o well
<Escaflowne> adept just updated my kernel and now the installation stopped, it says i modified my menu.lst and it asks for my decision between several options
<Escaflowne> now my problem is, i cant choose anything because i cant move or klick anything within the window -_-
<JoshOvki> Escaflowne: use the up down arrows
<JoshOvki> and Enter
<Escaflowne> i already tried that
<JoshOvki> and it doesnt move?
<Escaflowne> it doesnt move
<Escaflowne> so it wont accept enter or anything
<JoshOvki> Escaflowne: did you upgrade via command or adept?
<Escaflowne> adept
<ivan_> rickest, how do i modify the partition i am in, it is blocked??
<Escaflowne> i get this little terminal when klicking on "show details"
<rickest> ivan_: you can never modify a partition that's mounted for writing. most people use a LiveCD
<JoshOvki> Escaflowne: then i have no idea, i always upgrade via terminal
<Escaflowne> but it seems like i have no access to it, it just shows me my options and i cant choose anything by clicking or by using the arrow keys
<Escaflowne> hmm...
<ivan_> rickest, how do i do that?? i burn gparted in someway???
<rickest> ivan_: you need to download a LiveCD, burn it to a CD, and boot off that.  gparted has a LiveCD just for that purpose but you can use any LiveCD that includes parted
<rickest> ivan_: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Escaflowne> can i savely close adept while its stuck at this point of the installation?
<Escaflowne> also i would like to know how to to delete the old kernel files
<ivan_> rickest, ok another question that may solve my problem, ive got ubuntu installed but when i installed kubuntu i cant acces ubuntu even thoguh i can acces to all its files, in the grub i can only fin kubuntu
<rickest> ivan_: grub is the wrong place to look.  Do you know if you have xdm/gdm installed?
<ivan_> rickest no idea
<rickest> ivan_: when you first boot up and you finally get a graphics screen do you have to login or does your whole desktop appear automatically?
<ivan_> rickest, i have windows in also so before kubuntu boots i need to chose between several options
<rickest> ivan_: right, I understand.  After you select Kubuntu does everything load or does it stop and make you log in at some point?
<Escaflowne> ok i canceled adept and killed dpkg and then run dpkg --configure -a and now the installation finished successfully^^
<ivan_> rickest, yes i have to put my passw to enter to the desktop
<rickest> ivan_: somewhere on that screen is where you should be able to select whether you want Gnome (ubuntu) or KDE (kubuntu)
<rickest> ivan_: ubuntu and kubuntu are exactly the same thing except which window manager they start by default, gnome or kde
<ivan_> even if they are in different partitions??
<ivan_> rickest, even if they are in different partitions??
<rickest> ivan_: oh, no
<rickest> ivan_: in that case, grub was the right place to look.  you'll need to add an entry to /boot/grub/menu.lst pointing to your Ubuntu install
<ivan_> rickes, i out that code into konsole??
<rickest> ivan_: presumably, yes
<eagles0513875> hey room
<morslok> how do i change the resolution that the login screen defaults to? for some the login screen is 640x480
<ivan_> rickest, do you want me to pastebin my results forom that so u can help me fix it??
<eagles0513875> what do i need to focus for the kernel source
<rickest> ivan_: I think that will be difficult w/o being there.  You can try, need to paste /boot/grub/menu.lst and the output of 'fdisk -l' (as root)
<eagles0513875> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<pteague_work> ok, how do i get dolphin to stop handling protocols & get konqueror to handle them?  i'm using the network folders panel applet & i don't like dolphin
<Jucato> !d3lphin | pteague_work (presuming this is KDE 3)
<ubottu> pteague_work (presuming this is KDE 3): Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<ivan_> rickest, this is gonna be harder my kubuntu is in spanish
<ivan_> rickest, the boot menu is in english though
<duh> How do I get rid of dolphin and use konqueror as my file browser?
<Jucato> !d3lphin | duh (presuming this is KDE 3)
<ubottu> duh (presuming this is KDE 3): Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<pteague_work> Jucato: thanks, i knew it was a setting in konqueror, but couldn't remember which file assoc to change
<rickest> ivan_: I don't think I'll be able to help.  basically, what you're looking to do is add a section to menu.lst that looks just like an existing section, except "root=" should point somewhere else
<ivan_> rickest ok, ill fix it later thanks for your help
<rickest> ivan_: the "root (hd0,0)" will be different for that section also.
<duh> Can I delete d3lphin completely now without screwing stuff up?
<duh> I am used to konqueror
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> !java64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<duh> And really don't want to use anything else
<eagles0513875> hey ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hey eagles0513875
<ActionParsnip> just got ff3
<ActionParsnip> not bad
<ActionParsnip> just getting java sorted
<ActionParsnip> some how
<eagles0513875> gmail is lagging a bit
<eagles0513875> i need to try out java 64
<morslok> does anyone know how to change the resolution the login screen uses?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: what i mean is when u come to scroll in gmail lits slow
<ActionParsnip> i use thunderbird for gmail
<ActionParsnip> web based email is not my thing
<ActionParsnip> has anyone had any luck with 64bit java for firefox???
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: getting quite ballzy lol downloading the kernel source and im going ot start customizing it
<ActionParsnip> nice one eagles0513875
<ActionParsnip> fun and games
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: yep if all things go well it will be a part of my clustering distro i wanna make
<filo1234> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ixenakis> Good evening :-))
<biagidp> I'm running 8.04 and my system is recognizing the two monitors connected to it as one giant monitor.  Can anyone tell me how to get it to properly recognize them as seperate monitors so I can independantly change the resolution?
<ivan_> rickest, ill leave my paste bin for my boot list, maybe you can figure it out
<ivan_> rickest, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21174/
<filo1234> how can i open link from konsole using irssi?
<biagidp> I'm running 8.04 and my system is recognizing the two monitors connected to it as one giant monitor.  Can anyone tell me how to get it to properly recognize them as seperate monitors so I can independantly change the resolution?
<eagles0513875> where in a kernel is the best place to start customizing
<Pennycook> biagidp: Are you using an nVidia card?
<biagidp> pennycook: yes
<eagles0513875> i have a question in regards to kernel customization can anybody help me with that
<Pennycook> biagidp: If you install the nvidia-settings package, you can run nvidia-settings to get a configuration tool.
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, I thought the basic kernel was built on , so one customizes by compiling them into it. http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/gregkh/lkn/lkn_pdf/ch07.pdf
<biagidp> Pennycook: Thanks, I'll give it a try
<Pennycook> eagles0513875: This channel is for #kubuntu support, I'd recommend looking elsewhere for kernel customization and programming tips.
<eagles0513875> Pennycook: k
<eagles0513875> *ok
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, did you see the URL ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: im looking at it and i also hopped in kernel channel
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, good !  :)
<ShadowKnight> Hello, anyone here?
<ShadowKnight> Um... I have a question?
<morslok> go ahead and ask
<ShadowKnight> Can anyone help me?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: seems like my question has been answered in the other channel i was informed the following here's some merging going on between the two (32-bit and 64-bit) systems
<filo1234> i use irssi like irc client, is possible to open browser link from konsole without make cut and paste on browser?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj:  in the following sense in the sense that most of the architecture specific code is almost the same for i386-arch and x86-64
<ShadowKnight> I accidentally removed the K menu. how do I get it back?
<pag> ShadowKnight, right click on panel -> add aplett -> k menu
<ShadowKnight> oh, thanks. I looked for it there, i can't believe I didn't see it.
<ShadowKnight> I must've typed "kmenu" into the search instead of "k menu"
<ShadowKnight> Thanks a lot.
<pag> np :)
<ShadowKnight> Another thing... is it possible to modify the size and appearance of panels other than the main Kicker one?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> i cant get java :(
<ActionParsnip> i noticed in adept
<pag> ShadowKnight, alt+f2 -> kcontrol -> desktop -> panel -> drop-down menu which reads "main panel"
<pag> ActionParsnip, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  iirc
<ShadowKnight> Ah, thanks again.
<ActionParsnip> pag: im on amd64, still good?
<ActionParsnip> pag: with 64bit linux
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: yes it is
<pag> ActionParsnip, not sure... try apt-cache search sun |grep java
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: im using sun-java6-jre no problems
<eagles0513875> im on hardy 64bit
<XeL> Hi, is KDE 4 for Ubuntu is stable now?
<pag> XeL, define stable ;)
<pag> XeL, it won't crash on you every now and then, but I wouldn't call it usable just yet
<XeL> pag, so nobody is sure :(
<ActionParsnip> ok, its downloading
<ActionParsnip> where does the symlink in ~/.mozilla/plugins get made to please
<pag> XeL, you can try for yourself if it suits your need :-)
<XeL> ok. pag, thanks
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: where do you symlink to please dude?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: for java for firefox
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i didnt symlink anything
<eagles0513875> i just let it install in like normal
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: erm ok cool
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: ill ttyl
<ActionParsnip> usually theres some cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; ln -s /path/to/libjava_olj.so .
<eagles0513875> off to the beach with what ever is left of the afternoon
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: try it trust me on that
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: wll do bro
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: have a blast dude
<morslok> anybody know how to change the default resolution of the login screen?
<ActionParsnip> morslok: its the leftmost resolution in your xorg.conf
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: will do
<ActionParsnip> morslok: make a backup of xorg.conf and edit it, move the res you want to be first on the left
<ActionParsnip> morslok: ALWAYS make a backup of .conf files so you can always revert if things go bad
<morslok> ActionParsnip: under which section?
<morslok> screen?
<Pennycook> ActionParsnip: As far as I know, (true) Java won't work in Firefox on 64 bit.  If you want to use Java applets, you'll need to use OpenJDK (which isn't complete) or run the 32 bit verison of FIrefox + 32 bit Java.
<ActionParsnip> Pennycook: yeah i had ff32 but wanted to see the hubub abt ff3
<ActionParsnip> why cant sun pull their finger out faster
<ActionParsnip> its sun!
<hacker> hi
<hacker> 有人吗？
<ActionParsnip> Pennycook: well youtube works so i mustve done something right
<ixenakis> hi
<hacker> 这是中国的频道吗？
<Tm_T> hacker: english please
<window> !past
<window> !paste
<hacker> o
<ubottu> Factoid past not found
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<genii> !cn | hacker
<ubottu> hacker: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hacker> thanks
<hacker> ^^
<hacker> bye
<window> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<window> does somebody mind helping me with my network settings?
<window> my network works PERFECT for say 30 minutes and then for some reason everything sets to some other setting, by itself
<genii> window: Sounds something like: You're on wireless and it loses the signal. So it then tries to latch onto the next available wireless access point.
<window_> I'm sorry, I was disconnected again, does anybody have an idea as to why my network connection has a mind of its own? It seems to default or reset to an old setting at random
<mariechristine> hello
<window_> please hurry, i may be disconnected again
<mariechristine> do yoi speack french ??
<monkeybritches> window_: Mine does that too
<monkeybritches> It seems to be a bug
<window_> must be a default monkeybritches
<monkeybritches> I got it working with the ethtool command
<window_> ...does it jump around with its settings anymore?
<monkeybritches> But my biggest complaint is it doesn't consistently accept dynamic addresses
<ActionParsnip> window: you got latest updates?
<window_> Action, everytime i update the connectoin drops and it says "cannot complete update" and "error" oh the irony
<monkeybritches> It's working *now* but it's inconsistent, I can't explain why
<ActionParsnip> window: does it stay connected if you set your ip statically
<window_> yes
<window_> and i keep it static now
<ActionParsnip> window: good
<ActionParsnip> dhcp is the devils work
<monkeybritches> !fr | mariechristine
<ubottu> mariechristine: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> window: is it better if you stand close to the access point?
<ActionParsnip> window: does it happen on any other systems
<window__> but for some reason it just says "screw u, i don't like 192.168.1.1 i prefer 192.168.1.2" and so it switches to that, OUTA NOWHERE, it just did it now!
<window__> when i close the network settings page it says "apply or discard settings changes" if i click either i get disconnected
<ActionParsnip> window__: edit your /etc/network/interfaces file and make it a static IP instead
<window__> ah!
<window__> wait, how do i get there via graphic means?
<ActionParsnip> window__: konsole
<window__> one sec
<ActionParsnip> or run kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces
<window__> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> window__: once its open, save it in the same place as a different name (this backs it up) :)
<window__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21186/
<window__> it seems to be right, but what is the loopback thing?
<ActionParsnip> window__: your system needs that to communicate with itself
<window__> mk
<window__> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> window__: do you use wep / wpa etc?
<ActionParsnip> window__: you said you use wireless?
<ActionParsnip> eth0 is usually the wired interface
<window__> no I'm not wireless haha
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> then that looks fine to me
<ActionParsnip> you could add network and broadcast addresses but they arent massively needed
<ActionParsnip> unless anyone knows different
<BadBarbarian> HI anybody home
<sincap> guess so
<BadBarbarian> i need some help with Kubuntu 6.06.1 LTS (Dapper Drake)
<BadBarbarian> i installed it in text mode because it would'nt install any other way
<BadBarbarian> no greeb is installed and it boots both to your distro and xpx64
<ActionParsnip> sup bad
<BadBarbarian> but all drivers load than i get to the Kubuntu screen with the bar and it stops loading
<ActionParsnip> BadBarbarian: dapper is gonna take a lot of upgrading dude
<BadBarbarian> problem with my q6600
<BadBarbarian> got the dvd
<window> *sigh* i'm sick of this, wth is wrong with my pc
<window> when i have the network settings thingopen it asks to apply settings, so i do, then it starts working, butwhen i close network settings it says "apply or discard" and if i click either one i get booted offline
<window> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BadBarbarian> ok can i have a link to the best distro for a noob
<window> anyone? please hurry, my connection is the devil
<window> badbarbarian, use Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> BadBarbarian: try disabling splash at boot to watch the output
<ActionParsnip> BadBarbarian: backup your menu.list
<BadBarbarian> ok is there a command i need to know on boot
<BadBarbarian> it has not fully booted yet
<window> can somebody help with my network? it seems to work for a while, then some different settings kick in for no eff n reason and It stops working, it just did it again!
<window> please please hurry, it's very unstable
<window> i mean, WHY would it just outa nowhere decide to switch settings?
<ActionParsnip> BadBarbarian: so you get a prompt?
<window> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<window> ah hell
<window> i'm setting everything up as root
<ActionParsnip> BadBarbarian: if you backup your menu.list file you can edit it to remove the splash screen and you can watch your system boot without the stupid thing in the way
<window> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<window> oh good
<window> anyway, please please hurry, is there a way to just pin down my settings so it can't just f-ing run around doing whatever it pleases?
<jhutchins_wk> window: How fresh is your install?  I take it you're running Hardy?
<BadBarbarian> installed last night
<nightrow> Hi, i have found a small problem on kde4 on kubuntu : when i launch a torrent file and ktorrent is already running, torrent is added but i got a window saying "Kdeinit could not lauch ktorrent"
<ActionParsnip> window: what kubuntu you on?
<nightrow> is this a kubuntu or a kde4 issue ? i want to report the bug
<window_> hardy
<ActionParsnip> window_: and running kde3 or 4?
<window_> i dunno, how do i find out?
<ActionParsnip> window_: does your desktop look black and vista-ish
<window_> it's blue, kinda OS X like
<ActionParsnip> cool kde3
<ActionParsnip> window_: did you md5 check your cd when you'd burned it?
<ActionParsnip> window_: and the iso?
<window_> yes
<window_> 0 errors in 0 files
<ActionParsnip> window_: you dont get that when you md5 check, you get a code and a program compares it to another file and it says its ok
<window_> it says 0 erros in the "check cd for errors" or something and the md5 checksum or whatever came out fine
<ActionParsnip> window_: does it do the same in the live cd environment?
<window_> yup
<window_> seems to be some sorta default setting
<ActionParsnip> window_: what nic do you have?
<window_> nic?
<ActionParsnip> network interface card
<window_> Realtek 8139
<ActionParsnip> 8139c?
<window_> yessum
<ActionParsnip> window_: do you dual boot?
<window_> yes i has Windows XP
<ActionParsnip> thought so
<window_> 0.0
<ActionParsnip> you havent been googling have you
<window_> i can't XD i'm stuck offline
<ActionParsnip> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/realtek-813981688169-on-2.6.21.3-or-newer-593495/
<ActionParsnip> window_: could have used another pc maybe
<ActionParsnip> its weird how things work when search engines are used..people will earn one day
<c0rle0n3> does anyone knows how to create pure-ftpd virtual users in kubuntu
<c0rle0n3> what is in the manual doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> c0rle0n3: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/pureftp.htm
<c0rle0n3> I followed that
<c0rle0n3> not working, virtual users cannot connect
<window_> hm, actionparsnip, do you think even though i'm getting SOME connection this could be the problem?
<window_> (as i said, i can't even get to google"
<ActionParsnip> window_: it may be still tied to the rubbish on the other partition of your system, it needs freeing
<window_> -.- actionparsnip....
<window_> i'm going to hunt u down
<window_> and give u a huge hug, in public
<ActionParsnip> c0rle0n3: enable logging in the daemon and see if the connection is registered
<ActionParsnip> window_: better now?
<window_> we'll see XD
<window_> but as i said, i couldn't reach google in the first place
<c0rle0n3> ActionParsnip: how can I do that?
<ActionParsnip> c0rle0n3: i dunno, i dont run an ftp server dude
<ActionParsnip> c0rle0n3: /var/log/pureftpd.log
<ActionParsnip> maybe?
<ActionParsnip> c0rle0n3: i just googled that up
<diceman> d
<ActionParsnip> c0rle0n3: try sudo apt-get install kpum
<ActionParsnip> c0rle0n3: its a gui for the server :)
<ActionParsnip> c0rle0n3: or sudo apt-get install pureadmin#
<ActionParsnip> without the bang on the end
<window_> isn't that called an octothorpe?
<ActionParsnip> window_: ?
<ActionParsnip> oh sorry its hash
<window_> the # is an octothorpe XD
<ActionParsnip> ! == bang
<ubottu> Factoid bang not found
<window_> that's its name
<ActionParsnip> hash bang bin bash
<ActionParsnip> #!/bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> ')
<ActionParsnip> good way to remember the header for bash scripts
<ActionParsnip> didnt kow its proper name
<ActionParsnip> [ ] <- THOSE are brackets
<ActionParsnip> ( ) <- parenthesis
<ActionParsnip> { } <- braces
<window_> oh.....well....can u google it for me just so i am sure that's what it is? haha
<likemindead> Hello all.
<likemindead> This is my first time :::ever::: in IRC....
<ActionParsnip> A second story says that it is a whimsical creation based on the idea that the symbol looks like a village surrounded by eight fields. Thorp is the Old Norse word for a village, which appears in many English place names
<ActionParsnip> likemindead: welcome
<likemindead> Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> window_: http://www.worldwidewords.org/weirdwords/ww-oct1.htm
<likemindead> Any chance someone could advise me on my Radeon 7000 and screen flickers?
<ActionParsnip> likemindead: ask in here for help with your system but remember to google first
<likemindead> Gotcha.
<ActionParsnip> likemindead: ok cool, do you have the graphics driver installed?
<diceman> someone can help me ?
<likemindead> I'm using the open source "ati" driver and having a lot of screen flickers.
<window_> oooooooh, neeto
<diceman> in installing a window decoration
<ActionParsnip> !ati | likemindead
<ubottu> likemindead: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<likemindead> So binary is the way to go? Pretty stable?
<ActionParsnip> likemindead: give that a go and see how you go. we'll be here to help (I might not, football is on soon)
<likemindead> Score.
<ActionParsnip> likemindead: seems ok. I use nvidia personally
<likemindead> I tried two different Nvidia cards, first one was A
<mitsarionas> ActionParsnip: are you spanish or greek by any chance?
<ActionParsnip> mitsarionas: English British
<ActionParsnip> mitsarionas: why you ask?
<likemindead> ....sorry, first one was agp, second was pci-e and my old pavilion 522n can't do either!
<mitsarionas> ActionParsnip: cause it's spain vs greece in half an hour
<mitsarionas> :)
<ActionParsnip> mitsarionas: i just like watching the games
<enrique> hola a todos
<ActionParsnip> mitsarionas: russia lpay sweden/switzerland at the same time
<likemindead> So I settled for a Radeon 7000. I really just needa  new machine. :-/
<ActionParsnip> mitsarionas: some sw team
<likemindead> Thanks again. Peace....
<ActionParsnip> likemindead: if it does what you need at a reasonable speed its fine
<ActionParsnip> likemindead: peace out bro
<ActionParsnip> likemindead: i say peace loads
<ActionParsnip> :D
<mitsarionas> really? though only the euro matches were on
<likemindead> Yeah, speed is okay, but there are constant and minor, but annoying flickers accross the screen.
<mitsarionas> anyways... could anyone tell me what's the proper/best way to install latest xorg, video drivers and so on on hardy?
<Pennycook> ActionParsnip: YouTube = Flash =/= Java
<ActionParsnip> Pennycook: why does it moan about java plugins then sometimes
<Pennycook> I've never heard of that before.  Are you sure it isn't talking about JavaScript?
<ActionParsnip> Pennycook: java != javascript?
<Pennycook> No, common mistake though.
<ActionParsnip> so whats java script?
<ActionParsnip> I know what java is
<Pennycook> It's a scripting language that is used in lots of web pages.
<ActionParsnip> so wheres the java bit come in
<ActionParsnip> surely the name is intelligent in some way
<Pennycook> Something to do with Sun, I think.  They changed the name to JavaScript at some point even though it's nothing to do with Java.
<ActionParsnip> confusing a little
<Pennycook> Mm.  But anyway, we're a little off-topic.  I'd recommend Wikipedia if you want to learn more about it.
<ActionParsnip> Pennycook: ok, i removed the link to the plugin and youtube works fine
<ActionParsnip> Pennycook: im not that bothered, my rig does what its supposed to
<ActionParsnip> got firefox3 too, not really noticed a difference
<genii> ActionParsnip: javascript is a convention Netscape used to have that became commonly adapted
<ActionParsnip> well netscape became mozilla
<genii> ActionParsnip: Netscape Navigator was absorbed by AOL. But we become off-topic again.
<ActionParsnip> were always off topic it seems :)
<ActionParsnip> are there any FF3 skins except the default?
<Assurbanipal> hi, can somebody plz help me out with KDE
<Assurbanipal> ?
<Pennycook> !ask | Assurbanipal
<ubottu> Assurbanipal: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Assurbanipal> i just installed it and lovin it...but still need help guys...
<Assurbanipal> i cannot enable advanced desktop effects
<Assurbanipal> how do i do it?
<TameLion> K menu -> system settings -> desktop
<TameLion> You'll need to have installed accelerated graphics drivers first though
<Assurbanipal> i think this is done already
<TameLion> Then you should be good :)
<Assurbanipal> how do i check it? because when i last tried to to it... the whole system crashed and i had to reinstal
<Assurbanipal> :(
<Assurbanipal> how do i check if i am ready to enable it?
<TameLion> which brand of graphics card do you have?
<Assurbanipal> it is on my laptop, intel 945
<Assurbanipal> i had it workin just fine with gnome
<Assurbanipal> but i don't know how
<ActionParsnip> god its a compiz day today :(
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: is it widescreen?
<TameLion> ActionParsnip: they're the worst :(
<TameLion> heh
<Assurbanipal> it is 12 inch
<TameLion> Assurbanipal: did you install xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
 * TameLion needs food
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: is it 16:8 or 4:3 screen
<Assurbanipal> now i didnt manualy install anything
<ActionParsnip> TameLion: tell me about it
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: is your screen widescreen??
<Assurbanipal> i don't know mate... i think so...
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: you've seen normal tvs and normal tvs
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: what make model is your laptop
<Assurbanipal> it is lg lw25 pro express dual
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: yes, its widescreen
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<Assurbanipal> are u sure this is what i need?? the last failure scared me... i just finished setting up, don't wanna go back to a new instalation mate...
<ActionParsnip> if it doesnt work you can uninstall it
<mitsarionas> does anyone know about a "It is not possible to add files bigger than 4,0 GB:" problem in k3b?
<Assurbanipal> ok! i go for it now
<dwidmann> mitsarionas: well, I think you have to force K3b to use the udf file system if you want huge file support
<ActionParsnip> mitsarionas: no idea man, you got the latest updates?
<mitsarionas> i'm almost sure it didn't have that problem some days ago
<mitsarionas> yeah
<Assurbanipal> ok i did it... now what?
<Assurbanipal> what's my next step
<Assurbanipal> ?
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: let me search
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: sudo 915resolution -l (ell, not eye)
<Assurbanipal> ok, and now?
<Assurbanipal> should i restart x?
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: http://www.chillnite.com/galleries/using-915resolution-with-kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: folow that dude
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: im, off to watch the game
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: search for you graphics card and put ubuntu after it
<ActionParsnip> yu'll find what you need
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids
<Assurbanipal> is it ok that my graffics card is 945gm and i am usin 915 driver?
<genii> Assurbanipal: Yes.
<Assurbanipal> should i restart x now?
<mitsarionas> fglrx 8.6 out!
<noaXess> is firefox-3 qt based?
<noaXess> qt4?
<mitsarionas> gtk i think
<noaXess> the look adn feel under kunbuntu is nor really cool with the default them.. is there any way to change that?
<Assurbanipal> mate i already have the 1200x800 resolution that is mentioned in the tutorial
<Assurbanipal> what should i do next to enable advanced effects?
<mitsarionas> Assurbanipal: have you installed compiz through the desktop effects application?
<Assurbanipal> i think so...
<Assurbanipal> i went to system-desktop effects and then pressed the install buton
<mitsarionas> and the previous time you chose standard effects or higher your system crashed?
<Assurbanipal> yes
<Assurbanipal> shit things don't go well mate!
<mitsarionas> :(
<Assurbanipal> i disabled now the advanced effects option
<Assurbanipal> ok, what do i do?
<mitsarionas> advanced effects? where is that?
<Assurbanipal> system-desktop effects
<Assurbanipal> damn...
<Assurbanipal> is there any way to do it?
<venik> Can anyone tell me why the printer list appears empty to some applications but not to others?  OpenOffice is OK, but kPDF is not
<ivan_> hi, how can i change my keyboards layout??
<venik> Can anyone tell me why the printer list appears empty to some applications but not to others?  OpenOffice is OK, but kPDF is not
<ivan_> how do i configurate my compiz settings??
<Assurbanipal> this is something i need to know too mate!
<alucardromero> !compiz | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Duesentrieb> hi all. do you have a recommendation for a decent kde-based/compatible time tracking program? i want to be able to log on what i'm working when. karm doesn't cut it, and korganizer is overkill and inconvenient for this.
<Duesentrieb> any suggestions?
<ivan_> #kubuntu-kde
<hotpocket> I got nothing, sorry
<nightrow> i have a problem on kubuntu : i had compiz handling window, and now that i deinstalled it, i don't have windows border anymore. How can i configure this ?
<Danger_XXX> Hi everybody
<Danger_XXX> Today I have installed Kubuntu for the first time)) Congratulate me)) now first problem I have encountered with --- How to install internal modem and dial-up connection
<hotpocket> how would I remove a ubuntu partition?
<hotpocket> im thinking of switching to suse or gentoo
<ivan_> how can i change my keyboard layout
<FrauHansen> nightrow: try Alt+F2 and type "kwin --replace" [enter] or do the same command on konsole
<hotpocket> ivan: system/preferences/keyboard
<rafa_> ola
<hotpocket> and go to layouts
<nightrow> FrauHansen: thanks, that did it
<szakulec> I'm having trouble getting KGPG to create a non-1024 bit key
<weswh-> you know the only utility kind of thing i feel i lack when I get into kubuntu, is a simple 'search' of a directory tree. is there a way to do this through command line? i just want to see every file under a given set of directories or subdirectories that has the file name "python" anything
<Danger_XXX> please help!!! SOS
<Danger_XXX> Internal modem on Kubuntu
<venik> Can anyone tell me why the printer list appears empty to some applications but not to others?  OpenOffice is OK, but kPDF and Ghostview are not...
<codster> I was wondering which one do i download from the following site: there is 2 download's if anyone can help? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/KSmoothDock?content=6585
<codster> one says 1.9 Auto Source and the other: Ubuntu (6.06 Kubuntu Binary)
<codster> Does kubuntu Open up Deb files?
<Stevenab> hihi
<algyz> codster:  sure
<Stevenab> anyone wanna help a nab out? :)
<algyz> prbbly
<Stevenab> having some issues
<Stevenab> or 1 to be precise
<codster> i have downloaded a Ksmoothdock and its 3.5.9 .deb? is that correct to use?
<Stevenab> can i bother anyone? regarding my nvidia config
<FoxIII> Stevenab, don't ask to ask.
<Stevenab> i will shoot
<ivan_> hi, on my first update im stuck in configurin new ssl-cert ive been there for almos an hour what it may be and what can i do??
<Mr_Pan> do u know a vpn client for hardy   ? ?
<ivan_> Mr_Pan, talking to me??
<Stevenab> i've just installed ubantu, switched to kubantu straght after (prefered the look) installed nvidia drivers/nvidia-config and the resolution looks pretty piss poor tbh, am i missing something? i've got it mazed out but wont seem to go as far as it is capable of res wise
<Stevenab> *kubuntu
<FoxIII> Mr_Pan, Cisco have a vpn client which is for hardy.
<jussi01> !fixres | Stevenab
<ubottu> Stevenab: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Mr_Pan> ivan_, no :D
<mitsarionas> Mr_Pan: you can use openvpn, and knetwormanager can be used as a frontend to it too
<Mr_Pan> ok thank mitsarionas FoxIII
<mitsarionas> np
<Stevenab> *reads* ty :)
<FoxIII> codster, The current version of ksmoothdock is 4.5. Link here > http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=6585
<codster> okay
<jussi01> Stevenab: hope ithelps :)
<Stevenab> so do i :) dont like to harras here, been trawling the forums to no avail tho
<Stevenab> i'll let you know how it goes :)
<codster> this is the link i gave? i dont know which one to download
<Stevenab> on a mission to get rid of dirteh windows :)
<codster> there is 2 download links, and their both diffrent
<FoxIII> That's what everyone is here for Stevenab :)
<Stevenab> hehe
<Stevenab> ya, but i prefer to find the answer myself on forums, kinda gave in tho :)
<FoxIII> codster, sec. I'll have a look for you.
<codster> Sourccode 1.9automake and .Deb (6.06kubuntu)
<Stevenab> oh, you mean to get rid of winblows
<Stevenab> lol
<codster> its confusing me on which one to get,
<Stevenab> too tru
<codster> windoze vist-duh,
<Stevenab> hehe, had that installed for a whole week before i formatted
<Stevenab> bloated poo that it is
<codster> nothing against windows, i use it often. hasnt been a pain for me like what some say.
<codster> XP that ism
<FoxIII> codster, As it has an automake link there, I would check adept to see what version is in there. If the same version, get from there otherwise you will need to download the 1.9 version. You will need the 6.06 one for definite though.
<codster> so i need both?
<Stevenab> I generally get on well with xp, but i havnt actually done anything that would require me to use windows, so thought i'd make good use of the resourses of my pc, rather than windows hogging them :) might learn something too ;p
<hotpocket> I'm so excited
<FoxIII> I would guess so. I haven't tried installing this yet.
<Stevenab> ok, bbiab :)
<Stevenab>  /pitches tent
<codster> well windows doesnt always hog you can configure it not too. and plus if you get SP3 it really speeds up your machine, i can run windows with just 256Megs of ram, and its still fast with CS2. but this is offtopic :(
<Stevenab> hehe
<codster> FoxIII, how do search for it? i already tried Ksmooth and nothing comes up..
<FoxIII> codster, I wouldn't think ksmoothdock will be in the repositories. You can search for the automake though. Go into adept and type automake in the search field.
<codster> okay,
<FoxIII> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<codster> Has anyone ever see a monitor go Pink befor? just outta the blue? Mine is starting to do this, and i know of 2 people this happend to already..
<FoxIII> codster, Do you have any speakers close to the monitor? Have you tried a deguazz?
<codster> Just goes straight pink, ruins all the colours in windows not soo much kubuntu, i find if you punch the monitor that it generally fixes this, but i can only take so much punching it is CRT btw.
<codster> yes
<codster> and no
<codster> i dont have speakers/did degauss
<FoxIII> hmm. Anything near that would be causing a magnetic field? Perhaps a mobile? Anything electric?
<codster> lol my knuckles hurt. but there must be a reason why CRT's do this?
<codster> nope
<codster> wait my PC
<codster> thats the way my uncle and friend had theirs, PC tower beside the monitor, maybe its the HDD?
<codster> I thought maybe it was the heat?
<FoxIII> codster, if it's right next to the monitor, then it could be the problem. Move it away from the monitor. I wouldn't say it was the heat. They should be able to deal with that.
<codster> okay
<codster> well i just moved it now, it was bothering me.
<codster> it hasnt happend yet but over long periods of time, (usually when i have my tower on but PC  off) it fixes when i run a full screen program thats white background'd
<codster> pc=monitor sorry <--thought would be an oxymoron that i wrote.
<FoxIII> np. Let us know how you get on with that.
<codster> lol, well i have installed automake 1.9
<codster> Once i install Automake1.9 i can just download the Automake download? in the KDE-look.org link for Ksmoothdock.
<FoxIII> hmm. All: I have internet connection on windoze (obviously. I'm here), but not in kubuntu Hardy. How can I set up my wireless network without being able to download packages?
<FoxIII> codster, I assume you mean that now you have installed automake, you can install ksmoothdock. If that's the case, then yes.
<codster> okay
<codster> just the automake 1.9 link?
<codster> or the debian?
<FoxIII> codster, no. You'll want the kubuntu 6.06 link.
<codster> ohh okay
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> any vista skins for FF3?
<dimitri> hi, how can i fix the volume keys on my laptop (HP Pavillion)? they were originally working when i did a install but i changed my keymaps & they lost their functionality... thanks
<FoxIII> ActionParsnip, have you searched the firefox website?
<ActionParsnip> FoxIII: indeed, only comes up with FF2 skins which dont work
<FoxIII> Then apart from a google search for the same, I would say not at the current time.
<ActionParsnip> FoxIII: Ive seen loads of screenshots but no download
<ActionParsnip> FoxIII: fair point, just wondered if anyone had one
<ActionParsnip> dimitri: remap your keys dude
<FoxIII> ah, k. That's cool.
<dimitri> ActionParsnip: how?
<codster> Actionparsnip, i was looking for some Mac themes, but unfortantently they dont have any FF3 add-ons or themes yet :( i almost wanted to go back to FF2 lol, just have to wait...
<ActionParsnip> dimitri: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172010
<ActionParsnip> codster: yeah, its just a gloss, no biggy
<gbacon> why is /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox reporting v2.0 in Help -> About?
<ActionParsnip> codster: I havent noticed any difference tbh but i dont really hammer my browser i guess
<codster> yeah same,
<dimitri> thanks ActionParsnip
<codster> i hear it only uses 66% less resources then the current browser's like IE/Opera, not sure if that includes FF2?
<ActionParsnip> codster: check top while running it
<ActionParsnip> http://news.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=uk/1-0&fd=IG&url=http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/06/18/mozilla_firefox_3_record/&cid=1222777888&ei=TGxZSN_GO4-2xAG_5fW-Dw&usg=AFQjCNFRep1sSOcK4DwNqj9q9nMqIeHUJA
<ActionParsnip> ^ Firefox 3 downloads hit 7m despite server FAIL - Register
<codster> lol
<codster> WOW
<Stevenab> hai
<ActionParsnip> is there a KDE equiv to conky?
<Stevenab> any ideas if i should get chucked an error if my monitor does not support xresprobe?
<FoxIII> ActionParsnip, you can use conky in kde
<ActionParsnip> FoxIII: superkaramba is looking good :)
<codster> FoxIII, it brings me to sourceforge with Kubuntu.deb or Source.tar.gz ?
<codster> i dont think i can run debians in 8.04 it always opens with Ark
<FoxIII> codster, the deb is the package. You only need the source code if you want to compile it yourself.
<codster> uhh, i cant complie
<codster> lol,
<FoxIII> codster, I'm not on kubuntu at the min so I can't check about the deb. Don't worry. Compiling can be tricky.
<codster> so what do i do with the debian? befor with them i could just right click and install it, this one has no option
<tekteen> anyone know how to find out what program is listening on a port? like port 80?
<graft> how come kubuntu is still so second-rate? I thought mark shuttleworth said he was going to make it a priority
<leftbas> i'm having trouble installing realtime kernel
<FoxIII> codster, I'll have a look for you, just need to prepare a few things first.
<FoxIII> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<FoxIII> graft, Not sure on that one, but everything takes time.
<leftbas> second rate, how?
<graft> it's basically just unmodified KDE
<graft> whereas ubuntu has all sorts of neat hooks built into it
<graft> plus the artwork is terrible
<leftbas> maybe slightly modified
<codster> yeah graft
<codster> i know what you mean
<graft> for example, in ubuntu i can apparently maintain hardy-proposed repositories just by ticking a box in 'software sources' in preferences
<graft> in kubuntu i must vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<leftbas> why not use synaptic, graft?
<codster> well look @ the people who use Ubuntu there is thousands
<graft> leftbas: well, i AM using KDE... plus that's not synaptic, that's the GNOME system prefs
<FoxIII> leftbas, In kubuntu there is adept package manager
<Pliskin> graft, you have the same "software sources" with adept
<leftbas> graft: sorry, meant adept
<graft> Pliskin: have you used adept? it sucks. even the KDE devs say adept sucks
<Pliskin> no, it's just different
<leftbas> i agree, i rather like it
<codster> Adept?
<codster> i love adept lol
<codster> :D
<Pliskin> if you use to it, you'll love it
<graft> doubtful
<graft> i've tried plenty
<Pliskin> codster +1
<codster> lol i never knew there was an atlernative
<codster> :D
<leftbas> i love the filtering capability
<graft> anyway, even if i used adept, it wouldn't have a hook for hardy-proposed, since they never made one for it
<leftbas> there's used to be...kynaptic, but it's not very mature or well designed
<codster> man i couldnt imagine haveing the user named "
<codster> the"
<codster> shehs, there would be red text everywhere
<Pliskin> graft, of course there is the option "proposed"
<leftbas> is the rt kernel part of the unsupported repository?
<FoxIII> leftbas, rt?
<leftbas> FoxIII: real-time
<leftbas> having trouble installing it, adept complains it's going to break something
<Pliskin> the unsopported is the Back-ports
<leftbas> Pliskin: but it shows up without unsupported being checked, it just won't install
<lakis1982> hiii .. how do i adjust power settings in kubuntu ??? for example i want to set the computer going to sleep mode after 20 minutes ......
<codster> is AMD CPU 900Mhz 32bit still i386?
<codster> it is a AMD Duron :spitfire: p4
<codster> not sure if its i386?
<leftbas> lakis1982:
<FoxIII> lakis1982, You can get to the power settings in the same place where you change the screensaver.
<leftbas> lakis1982: system settings
<davide> amsn
<lakis1982> where do i adjust screensaver?
<leftbas> right-click on the desktop, and select configure desktop
<lakis1982> i am on screensaver but it does not have any power settings
<FoxIII> lakis1982, try leftbas' suggestion. Go to system settings. What version of kde you running?
<leftbas> he's right, i can't find it either now
<lakis1982> kde 3.5.9
<Pliskin> leftbas : install what ?
<lakis1982> im in system settings
<leftbas> Pliskin: the realtime kernel
<leftbas> lakis1982: it's in the monitor and display settings
<Pliskin> ah, I have no idea, I was thinking you want use the "Proposed" Repo
<codster> i cant find out if my CPU supports or is i386?
<leftbas> Pliskin: thanks anyway
<codster> i read its an i686
<lakis1982> im on monitor and siplay settings and then i go to power saving ?
<leftbas> that would be i386 compatible
<leftbas> lakis1982: yes
<Stevenab> someone be so kind as to link me that page again, just lost it
<FoxIII> lakis1982, yes. You will be able to control monitor and hard drive power savings.
<lakis1982> in power saving there is only one setting .  to switch monitor off after some minutes
<lakis1982> nothing else
<FoxIII> Stevenab, which page?
<Stevenab> having gfx issues
<FoxIII> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stevenab> resolution and refresh rate etc
<Stevenab> ooh, diff page but ty :)
<FoxIII> Try ubottu's link Stevenab
<leftbas> sounds like a hibernation setting. if your machine doesn't support it, it might not be an option
<Mr_Cheeto> is there anywhere i can get LInux help on the phone?
<graft> okay, how do i enable proposed in adept?
<lakis1982> so should i install something to be able change power settings?
<Mr_Cheeto> I need to know if there is anyone that I could call for Linux help
<lakis1982> now theres only about monitor
<leftbas> Mr_Cheeto: try this link...
<leftbas> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/marketplace/
<codster> FoxIII,how do i install that Debian package?
<FoxIII> codster, I'm still trying to install kubuntu atm. I'll be there asap. :/
<codster> lol
<codster> okay
<codster> threw VM?
<leftbas> lakis1982: you might try installing kpowersave from adept
<FoxIII> yeah. Haven't had a spare minute to look at setting up wireless on my kubuntu partition.
<lakis1982> hold on
<codster> i love firefox, how does it know what i look for?
<codster> i type in a local band, its already giving me their songs and covers
<codster> :D
<leftbas> graft: i don't see that option. i didn't know it even existed, but it might be called something else in adept. not sure
<FoxIII> codster, It bases it on database selection and popularity of words.
<FoxIII> leftbas, you should be able to do a search for power saving in adept.
<leftbas> FoxIII: oh i found the power saving applet, i was referring to enabling 'propsed' in adept. i don't know how to do that
<lakis1982> ok it has many settings but can i put kpowersave settings to exist into system settings ?
<leftbas> lakis1982: i'm not sure
<leftbas> looks like it just runs in the system tray
<FoxIII> This is very frustrating. Once I get into kde, I can hopefully help you all!
<leftbas> lakis1982: but it has all the options you want, just access them by right-clicking the system tray icon, and selecting configure
<codster> lol foxIII, i just want a Macosx theme :D
<graft> leftbas: i'm telling you, it ain't there... kubuntu is just second-rate
<leftbas> graft: that's a bit of a stretch, just cuz one thing is missing
<leftbas> if you wanna start a flame war, graft, you've come to the wrong place
<FoxIII> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<graft> leftbas: yeah, i don't want to start a flame war...
<Stevenab> ooh, much better ty :)
<leftbas> graft: glad to hear it
<leftbas> no one else have any tips on installing the realtime kernel?
<FoxIII> !customkernel
<codster> last time i started a flamewar, we had to get a new sofa, mum wasnt that impressed
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<leftbas> lol @ codster
<bestpvp> is there a apt-get for pureftpd?
<codster> is that an FTP client?
<FoxIII> bestpvp, have you tried?
<codster> because i need one for my Xbox
<dotbl0t> hi
<codster> so i can FTP to my Xbox, from PC
<bestpvp> it's a server
<codster> I know of Filezille, CuteFTP
<codster> ohh then thats not good for me..
<leftbas> thanks ubottu, but the realtime kernel is already compiled...i have a problem with a dependancy that i can't figure out
<codster> lol your talking to a bot..
<FoxIII> What's the dependency problem leftbas ?
<dotbl0t> anyone knows how to se gamma for xv output in mplayer/vlc it's too much brighter if compared to x11 output
<leftbas> sorry, meant that for FoxIII
<dotbl0t> ?
<FoxIII> !ftp
<graft> what happened to ubotu?
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<leftbas> FoxIII: there seems to be a discrepancy between versions...i want to install 2.6.24-18, but it tries to look for 2.6.24-17, so it gives up
<FoxIII> dotbl0t, perhaps try the vlc website.
<FrauHansen> dotbl0t: did you try the advanced interface in vlc?
<FoxIII> leftbas, what kernel version are you running now?
<leftbas> FoxIII: 2.6.24-19
<FrauHansen> dotbl0t: there is a slider for gamma
<FoxIII> leftbas, So you are downgrading? Are you able to boot into a previous kernel setup?
<dotbl0t> yes i tried it
<FrauHansen> dotbl0t: you can access it by Ctrl+G
<leftbas> FoxIII: i was till i deleted them. 2.6.24-19 was working fine, so i deleted 24.12 and 24.16
<FrauHansen> dotbl0t: and it has no effect or what?
<dotbl0t> anyway i cannot understand why xv output is too much bright by default both in vlc and mplayer
<dotbl0t> compared to x11 output
<dotbl0t> that seems to display correct color
<FrauHansen> thats strange, indeed
<dotbl0t> very very strange
<FoxIII> leftbas, I bet you won't do that again will you? :) I'm afraid that I've reached the extent of my knowledge on kernels. I'm sure someone will be here soon though
<leftbas> FoxIII: i think i might have figured it out, but the instructions i was following on an ubuntu page didn't work
<leftbas> that's fine, thanks...but it's not necessary to keep multiple kernel versions laying around, is it?
<leftbas> FoxIII: isn't it just a waste of space?
<FoxIII> When I upgrade the kernel, I always keep the previous version there. It doesn't take up that much space.
<leftbas> i was for a while, but like i said, since 19 was working fine, i got rid of 12 and 16
<graft> yeh... housekeeping
<FrauHansen> dotbl0t: are you playing two videos at the same time?
<graft> i keep one previous working kernel until i'm sure the current one is fine
<dotbl0t> no no
<leftbas> but thanks anyway...i think i might have gotten 24.18 installed, so i'm gonna give 'er a reboot to see if i can select it from the grub menu
<leftbas> ciao for now
<FoxIII> laters
<graft> dotbl0t: you know you can adjust brightness via mplayer, right?
<codster> FoxIII, dont leave
<codster> how do i open a Debian
<dotbl0t> yes i know graft
<FoxIII> Not going anywhere codster. Nearly in kubuntu now
<dotbl0t> but my question is not about that
<FrauHansen> dotbl0t: try playing two videos and see if its the same with the second one
<codster> okay
<codster> lol
<codster> :D
<dotbl0t> ok i'll try frauhansen
<nysin> I was waiting for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scons/+bug/226783 to be resolved - it now is, but though it says fix committed, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/scons still lists 0.97?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226783 in scons "Merge scons 0.98.5-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [High,Fix released]
<graft> well if i recall, when x11 adjusts video it does it for the entire display, whereas xv does it only for the video window
<graft> err, adjusts brightness
<FoxIII> codster, Do you want to go ahead and try your kernel bit. Just remembered I'm gonna have to update this thing first!
<codster> yeah
<codster> what is a kernel bit?
<FoxIII> codster, sorry. Got a bit confused between you and someone else.
<codster> oh okay,
<dotbl0t> ooops the connection was closed
<dotbl0t> however if i try to play 2 videos at the same time
<dotbl0t> mplayer says that's not able to open the video output
<dotbl0t> so i can play only 1 video at time
<timthelion> OMG kde 4 is like vista :O
<codster> yeah its slow and buggy
<codster> :D
<timthelion> how do I bring up the k-menu?  Meta doesn't work?
<codster> and they might release 7 versions of it..
<codster> notsure
<timthelion> codster: it's OK, hasn't crashed yet, and it's fast on my admittedly overpowerd comp.
<codster> lol
<codster> specs?
<timthelion> but it looks and acts like vista, it's kind of grose.
<engineer> vista ain't buggy
<FrauHansen> dotbl0t: have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-209986.html
<FrauHansen> seem like the same problem dotbl0t
<timthelion> codster: It's actually a normal comp 2 gigs of ram, 3 gz cpu, and a fast sata hard drive.  The graphics are generic nvidia 5200fx, but when put next to my OLPC xo...
<codster> ohh i see.
<codster> not bad.
<timthelion> but how do I bring up the k-menu with keyboard?
<FoxIII> You could try setting the keymap to use the windoze key perhaps?
<timthelion> FoxIII: That turned out to be problematic, there is no k-menu shortcut in the keyboard shortcuts window under settings.
<FoxIII> ah. hmm
<codster> They should build a PC sectrictly for Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<codster> Screw the windows K replace it with an Ubuntu Symbol
<codster> key*
<codster> wow i cant spell?
<timthelion> I'm trying to use this computer to catalogue and back up all my computer data.  I was hopping there was already software for making year based scrapbooks that get automatically backed up too.  But I might have to write my own...  I thought KDE would be a place to start because there are KDE programs like basket...
<timthelion> codster: not on a windoz keyboard you can't ;)
<dotbl0t> thank you frauhansen
<dotbl0t> let's take a look
<dotbl0t> damn...
<dotbl0t> *** ATTENTION MAINTENANCE ***
<dotbl0t> The forums are currently offline while we move our database to a larger disk.
<codster> thats the same with shipit ubuntu :(
<codster> i tried it yesterday they where offline :(
<dotbl0t> :(
<dotbl0t> however i would like to ask you another question...
<FrauHansen> dotbl0t: i have the page still open, but i don#t see how you can profit from that
<dotbl0t> i noticed that very often
<dotbl0t> (k)ubuntu seems to freeze for about 30 seconds
<dotbl0t> i can still move the mouse pointer
<dotbl0t> than it will resume to work normally
<codster> LiveCD?
<codster> lol
<dotbl0t> no
<dotbl0t> :D
<dotbl0t> just before resuming to work
<dotbl0t> the hd flashes
<FrauHansen> dotbl0t: here is the html -file of the forum =) : http://uploaded.to/?id=leyvci
<dotbl0t> thanks frauhansen
<dotbl0t> very kind
<FrauHansen> i hope it helps
<dotbl0t> me too
<dotbl0t> (however sorry if my english is bad, i'm italian)
<FoxIII> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<FrauHansen> nite@all. good luck@ dotbl0t
<dotbl0t> nite frau
<dotbl0t> it seems he has the same videocard as me
<jasen> hello kubuntu
<codster> HI i am Kubuntu, you will be seeing alot of me latley how are you jasen,
<codster> :D
<jasen> anybody here have any luck setting up a samba share from a vista64 pro to a 8.04?
<jasen> lol
<jasen> I tried the ZDnet instructions... but they return an error :)
<codster> i wish FoxIII, would be done kubuntu :D
<codster> i almost have a fully not so functional mac :D
<codster> anyone ever use Xlink Kai?
<jasen> soo sad is me.... I have to keep my third pc with xp so I can move files :/
<FoxIII> codster, I wish too. Network is *so* slow today for some reason.
<codster> yeah i know
<codster> it was for me too
<codster> i upgraded from 7.04 to 8.04
<Stevenab> hehe, got wow working
<Stevenab> anyone got any decent fps tweaks before i go hunting ;p
<jasen> nooooo run from WoW
<Stevenab> eh?
<Stevenab> gawd i missed irc
<jasen> it will swallow your soul\
<jasen> :P
<Stevenab> haha, i got a mod that shouts that when my ss expires ;)
<jasen> I played for 3 years....
<Stevenab> i played for 1.5
<jasen> it was enough
<Stevenab> too much already
<Stevenab> addicted
<jasen> lol
<Stevenab> taking a step down tho
<Stevenab> so thought id try linux :)
<judax> embrace your addictions!
<Stevenab> lol
<jasen> (just started AoC)
<Stevenab> i gave up smooking pot 6 months agop, now im an alcaholoc wow junkie ;p
<Stevenab> ooh. my pc would prob cry tho
<judax> I just bought that, have not logged in, but I will soon enough
<Stevenab> 2.2 dual core 2gb ram, would it work?
<jasen> depends on your video card
<Stevenab> hmmn
<jasen> just built a 3.0 dual with 4gb ram and a 9800gxt.... runs sweet
<Stevenab> lol, i'd have to open the case up to check
<judax> I have same setup, but with an 8800, have yet to try it
<Stevenab> ah, its an 8600
<jasen> 8600 is sufficient
<Stevenab> klkl
<jasen> not sweet though
<Stevenab> meh, i'll cope ;p
<jasen> :)
<Stevenab> 2 months ago it was a 5700 ;p
<Stevenab> ati
<Stevenab> wow cried, lots
<jasen> lol
<Stevenab> my processor also died
<Stevenab> ....lots
<Stevenab> was a bit of a random mish mash of bits
<Stevenab> got fed up and conned my wife one day
<Stevenab> it worked a treat ^^
<jasen> what did you have to surrender?
<Stevenab> haha, nuthhin
<Stevenab> i own her ;p
<jasen> lol...
<Stevenab> she had my child, shes mine now ;p
<Stevenab> my gawd, i feel clean, ditching windows n all
<Stevenab> you guys n gals linux pros?
<Stevenab> anything i can ditch to speed things up generally,
<Stevenab> i understand it's modular, but anythingf helps :)
<Corty> Hi
<Stevenab> hihi
<genii> e/me hands out coffees
<genii> hmm
 * genii hands out coffees
<genii> Better
<genii> Stevenab: Kubuntu tends to work a lot faster without strigi if you have that installed.
<Stevenab> ooh, coffee is a change from merlot
<Stevenab> oh, as my name suggest im a nab
<Stevenab> how would i check/disable that?
<Stevenab> i'm up for a wow/surfing/irc stylee system with thrown in moosic :)
<jasen> nab?
<Stevenab> noob
<Stevenab> beginner :)
<jasen> nub
<jasen> aah
<genii> Stevenab: Add/Remove programs. Then type strigi  in the search pane. If it has a checkmark then it's installed
<genii> no check = not installed
<Stevenab> disabled :) ty
<jasen> Genii, have you any experience with vista/kubuntu shares?
<Stevenab> i'm all for fps tbh
<genii> jasen: I deal with samba quite a lot, yes.
<Stevenab> spent about 3 hours trying to get my 22" gfx sorted today, cracking fun
<Stevenab> almost ran out of beer
<Stevenab> pfft
<jasen> lol
<genii> jasen: You want linux share accessibly from windows or other way around?
<jasen> from vista to linux...
<jasen> smb4k doesn't work to vista
<jasen> and I tried the zdnet instructions for mounting a vista share
<jasen> but I get an error message (connection refused) when I try
<javierpc> hola buenas tardes
<jasen> http://blogs.zdnet.com/Bott/?p=238   (the zdnet article)
<genii> jasen: Vista wants a different version of the protocol by default than XP or 98 did. http://www.paulfarrow.com/archive/2007/05/14/accessing-vista-via-smbclient.aspx      shows you how to set it back to XP behaviour
<codster> FoxIII, did u get it working?
<jasen> tnx Genii... I will give it a shot :)
<jasen> brb
<codster> i have a perfect Mac OSX theme but stuck without the Dock :(
<codster> i dont know how to install debian packages
<FoxIII> codster, Not yet. I'm still updating. Gonna have to leave it overnight! :(
<genii> jasen: Also you may want to install smbfs package if you were tryig the way they suggest on that site
<javierpc> alguien en español que desee platic ar
<FoxIII> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<codster> uhh to slow, forme
<jasen> smbfs is installed :)
<codster> i was just about to type it
<FoxIII> codster, in konsole, move to the dir with the ksmoothdock package in and type: dpkg -i ksmoothdock.deb (or whatever the filename is) and see if that works
<codster> okay
<genii> Work needs me here on and off so if I seem unresponsive at first please have patience.
<codster> FoxIII, its on my Desktop
<codster> how would it know it is there?
<FoxIII> codster, when you are in konsole, type: cd Desktop and then: ls     This will bring up a list of what you have on your desktop. Then you can type: dpkg -i whatever.deb
<codster> it says no such file or directory
<codster> okay
<engineer> cd ~
<FoxIII> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<engineer> cd Desktop && ls
<codster> okay
<engineer> dpkg -i *.deb
<engineer> or
<engineer> sudo dpkg -i /home/<user>/Desktop/*.deb
<codster> it worked withonly
<codster> the one command
<codster> sudo dpkg -i smoothdock.deb
<codster> and it unpacked and setting up"
<codster> and it brings me to a new line so i think i did it?
<codster> perfect :D
<codster> its working
<FoxIII> codster, good. How are you running it? Through konsole or ALT-F2 ?
<codster> konsole?
<codster> its not looking to much like a mac thou
<codster> it looks like garbage :(
<engineer> kxdock?
<engineer> tried that?
<codster> no ksmoothdock
<FoxIII> codster, it could be just the settings.
<codster> it doesnt look anything like a mac
<FoxIII> codster, I have to get off now, but you be here tomorrow? I can have a look tomorrow and try it out.
<codster> yeah
<codster> sure
<FoxIII> cool.
 * FoxIII waves bye
<codster> *how do you do that*
<codster> hello*
<_sourcemaker> how can I start a remote kde session via kde?
<_sourcemaker> with ssh...
<genii> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<genii> Also you can use X forwarding over ssh
<filo1234> someone use irssi?
<wimpies> my 'less' command in konsole no longer accepts PgUp or cursor keys under root (under regular user it does).  Why ?
<DanaKil> hello :)
<home__> what nobody has problems with Kubuntu :D
<home__> :D
<DanaKil> me ! me !
<DanaKil> :)
<home__> lol
<Dillizar> whats you problem
<Dillizar> :D
<DanaKil> hmm, are you able to compile anything related to plasma (ie plasmoids) with the 4.1 beta packages ?
<Dillizar> plasma?
<DanaKil> yep, you knows, the thing under your windows
<DanaKil> it crashes when you click on it
<DanaKil> sometimes
<DanaKil> <___<
<Dillizar> dunno i use kde like 30% of the time :P
<DanaKil> oh... you know this irc channel has a "k" in front of his name ?
<DanaKil> :)
<Airforce5555> could someone help me with my wifi problem
<bestpvp> is there a apt-get for pureftpd?
<bestpvp> or for proftpd?
<javier> !fixresolution
<ubottu> Factoid fixresolution not found
<javier> how doi fix the resolution??
<Airforce5555> could someone help me with my wifi problem
<DanaKil>  yes for  "proftpd"
<nyuu> hi
<javier> i need another resolution this one is to big
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I can't seem to get audio CDs to mount.  In the past they were recognized and mounted properly.  Yet lately they haven't worked.  I think this happened soon after upgrading to Hardy.  Any ideas?
<nyuu> I want to turn a wav CD into different format for my mp3 player
<bestpvp> ah what do u use?
<nyuu> ??
<nyuu> do you have any suggestions
<DanaKil> nyuu> do you use KDE ?
<nyuu> yea
<DanaKil> just type "media:/"
<genii> k3b
<nyuu> ok
<nyuu> media:/
<DanaKil> open your CD and all is automatically converted in the CD folder
<nyuu> ow so sory ^^
<DanaKil> or use k3b, indeed
<Ertain> My CD woes are that my CDs can't be read.
<bestpvp> gnome
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> I've downloaded a superkaramba theme
<ActionParsnip> and I wanna modify it
<ActionParsnip> is this possible at all??
<_CrashMaster_> is ksynaptics depreciated? or gone?
<ActionParsnip> _CrashMaster_: I think its just synaptic now dude
<javier> #kubuntu-kde4
<_CrashMaster_> ActionParsnip: Not the package manager, the touchpad configerator.
<ActionParsnip> _CrashMaster_: oh, no idea then duder
<nyuu> hey
<lovre> what rpg game would you recommend for linux
<nyuu> there is a problem with converting wav to mp3
<lovre> kubuntu
<Morslok> nethack
<nyuu> k3b gives error while turning into mp3
<genii> nyuu: You must have of course the codecs installed.
<nyuu> I can play mp3 :S
<nyuu> but cant convert...
<ActionParsnip> lovre: WoW ?
<nyuu> it can turn to ogg without any problem but mp3...
<lovre> ActionParsnip: did i forget to mention free?
<genii> nyuu: Try installing libk3b2-extracodecs           then try again
<nyuu> ok
<ActionParsnip> nyuu: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-323639.html
<ActionParsnip> lovre: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open_source_games
<nyuu> ok
<lovre> ActionParsnip: ty
<ActionParsnip> lovre: np bro
#kubuntu 2008-06-19
<Datalanche> Hey guys, I just installed Kubuntu Hardy and it went great, but after I installed all the updates, I have no sound. My audio controller is coming up in lspci as 'Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller'. Any ideas?
<genii> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
 * genii sips his coffee
<genii> Datalanche: Use the latest alsa sources though
<ActionParsnip> nice one genii
<genii> ActionParsnip: I happen to have one of those cards :)
<Ertain> My drives are not recognizing my audio CDs.  I try to mount them but they won't mount.  Any ideas?  The drives, nor the discs, are bad. btw.
<Datalanche> Latest alsa sources?
<ActionParsnip> genii: do you have to mount audio cds?
<crash_> Whats the console command to reconfigure KDE? I managed to break it again. (Not even sure how, this time.)
<genii> Datalanche: If you read the link it used to give 1.0.14 or so as the version to download and use. But it's up to 1.0.17 or such, you can look http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Download to see which
<genii> ActionParsnip: Yes
<genii> Wait
<genii> ActionParsnip: Actually I'm not sure on that
<Datalanche> uhhh, heh, this looks kinda.. not fun =/
<ActionParsnip> genii: see :)
<genii> Datalanche: No pain no gain
<Datalanche> True dat
<ActionParsnip> Ertain: try sudo apt-get install kscd
<ActionParsnip> !kscd
<ubottu> Factoid kscd not found
<ActionParsnip> Ertain: its basically a nice small cd playing app
<genii> !info kscd
<ubottu> kscd (source: kdemultimedia): audio CD player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 405 kB, installed size 900 kB
<ActionParsnip> like cd player for win98
<schmitty> when trying to mirror a site does anyone add any options other than -m to wget?
<crash_> genii: Whats the dpkg-reconfigure command for KDE?
<ActionParsnip> genii: I'll field querys, you poke ubottu
<ivan__>  hello, if i try to install something in the konsole it sends me an error that says that they found errors in ssl-cert and flashplugin-nonfree how do i fix this problems?
<genii> ubottu poke
<ubottu> Factoid poke not found
<genii> Hmm
<genii> crash_: It doesn't really have one since kubuntu is a metapackage of which kde is only a small part.
<crash_> !fixkde
<ubottu> Factoid fixkde not found
<genii> crash_:  What is the problem first then a cure may get suggested
<codster> Guys listne
<crash_> genii: Machine hard-locked. After reboot, X doesnt start.
<codster> omg you will piss your self laughing
<codster> wait here okay?
<codster> i want you too see this!, its not offtopic dont worry!
 * ActionParsnip is confused
<AwesomeGuy_> codster?
<codster> one sec
<codster> paste bin :D
<AwesomeGuy_> lol
<codster> your gunna piss your self okay?
<ActionParsnip> go for it dude
<AwesomeGuy_> I don't see what's so funny about my code
<AwesomeGuy_> it's just a program that deletes everything
<AwesomeGuy_> it only works if you run it as root though
<codster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21268/
<codster> please do you find that funny? the kid is 11 mind you wait or 13?
<crash_> ok, wow. Apparently KDE just disappeared from my HD.
<AwesomeGuy_> 13
<codster> lmfao
<Dragnslcr> printf ("lolvirus);
<codster> ahahha
<codster> lmfao
<codster> can i just say g'luck :D please!
<Dragnslcr> Can't even do 7 lines of code without a syntax error?
<codster> C lmfao its programmed in C
<ActionParsnip> codster: it wont compile
<ActionParsnip> he needs system.h
<genii> crash_: What were you attempting to do when it locked up?
<codster> lol
<codster> either way
<codster> g'luck
<ActionParsnip> and
<crash_> genii: I don't actually remember. It was more than 5 minutes ago. No worries, nuke and pave will fix it
<ActionParsnip> he wont be able to rm anything unless he's logged in as root
<codster> yeah but will only effect his machine...woopie
<timboy> anyone know what's the new latest greatest that ubuntu/kubuntu is working on for 8.10?
<codster> lol magent to HDD will have a better effect, better chances of going to everyones door and running this befor its "spreads"
<ActionParsnip> codster: tell him to use void main (void) too :0
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<genii> crash_: I'd suggest doing some diagnostic to make sure your hd is not going bad . Maybe ultimate boot cd utilities or such
<AwesomeGuy_> http://pastebin.org/44593 this ruins your commands, like ls
<codster> :D
<AwesomeGuy_> brb
<codster> i just couldnt help but post this :D
<ActionParsnip> i like yes > /dev/null &
<genii> timboy: Why not ask them in #kubuntu-devel
<timboy> genii, good idea
<codster> he cracks me up!
<ActionParsnip> http://geektechnique.org/projects/img/geekwallpaper2.jpg
<lonran> hi
<lonran> any good tool for audio format conversion?
<genii> lonran: As I pointed out to you in the other channel, ffmpeg
<chull> greetings
<chull> i have kubuntu gutsy (my husband's box, this is chalcedony) using his old box.. all the icons on his Task Bar just vanished!
<DarkriftX> anyone here really good with regex?
<chull> DarkriftX, try in #regex
<ActionParsnip> chull: like the apps when you minimise them?
<DarkriftX> ahh, ty
<chull> ActionParsnip, um no like in the icons for say Xchat and Open office and firefox.. just poofed gone.
<ActionParsnip> chull: the k menu?
<ActionParsnip> chull: or on desktop??
<chull> ActionParsnip, when you open an application it appears in the bar on the bottom .. only atm not there at all
<ActionParsnip> chull: right click bar -> add applet
<ActionParsnip> and add taskbar
<chull> ok
<chull> ActionParsnip, ty
<ActionParsnip> chull: all good?
<ActionParsnip> chull: I'm hoping I understood you right
<chull> ActionParsnip, you said what our son said (i phoned him) apparently something else is broken
<ActionParsnip> chull: is that the right thing? like when you minimise an app it "vanishes"
<chull> Craig's icons that indicate that open office is open, and xchat is open.. vanished.
<chull> he's got launch icons on the top bar.. but no indicators on the bottom bar now
<ActionParsnip> chull: same place, try adding "windows list menu"
<chull> ActionParsnip, yes you *could* minimize those things to there.. but now he doesn't have the icons to minimize to
<chull> oh ok
<darkdelusions> chull: its sound like the taskbar is missing you can right click on the pannel and choose add to panel and readd it
<chull> now he has teeny tiny rectangles .. but they are empty except for dots in some
<crash_> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<genii> systray
<chull> they filled in !
<ActionParsnip> chull: all good now?
<chull> the icons don't want to move around
<ActionParsnip> chull: can you do us a screenshot at all?
<darkdelusions> chull: right click on the bar and choose lock panel
<chull> um they were bigger before and showed how many he had open
<darkdelusions> oops
<sjr> I attempted to change the resolution on this Kubuntu box now it's stuck in 640x480
<Datalanche> Hey guys... my sound's now up. Guide worked just fine and wasn't too painful. Thanks guys! Maybe now I can start using this awesome new PC :)
<darkdelusions> chull: dis reguard that I rad it wrong
<darkdelusions> wow and I can type today
<sjr> I don't have any option to change it back
<ActionParsnip> Datalanche: enjoy bro, help where you caan :)
<ActionParsnip> sjr: can you pastebin your xorg.conf]
<ActionParsnip> !paste | sjr
<ubottu> sjr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Datalanche> I'm sure to be around. This PC is Linux only. :) I'm really excited to try it 24/7
<crash_> How the heck do I save a file invi?
<crash_> *in vi
<ActionParsnip> Datalanche: most of us use it purely too, welcome to fun
<ActionParsnip> crash_: no idea, i always use nano
<ActionParsnip> !vi | crash_
<ubottu> crash_: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ActionParsnip> not helpful
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<crash_> indeed
<ActionParsnip> crash_: http://www.eng.hawaii.edu/Tutor/vi.html
<chull> ActionParsnip, where to upload 3 screenshots?
<ActionParsnip> chull: imageshack / photobucket
<ActionParsnip> something like that
<sjr> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21275/
<chull> crash : w
<sjr> Isn't there a way to restore a backup file
<sjr> it's hard to work on this computer currently
<chull> crash or : w filename
<ActionParsnip> sjr: you need to add some resolution stuff
<ActionParsnip> sjr: I use nvidia
<ActionParsnip> i'l paste you my xorg.conf ;)
<ActionParsnip> sjr: backup yours first though
<sjr> k
<ActionParsnip> sjr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21276/
<ActionParsnip> sjr: just copy the grahics bits
<ActionParsnip> i run 1024x768
<ActionParsnip> does anyone run any cpu monitoring apps like superkaramba etc???
<chull> ActionParsnip, here is ONE http://img131.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img131/4958/20080618screenshot9vg6.png
<chull> ActionParsnip, TWO http://img211.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img211/2238/20080618screenshot10gk0.png
<Datalanche> Okay, new question. I am trying to run compiz fusion. Found this Desktop Effects in the System pane of the KMenu, I click the options and nothing happens when I hit apply
<DanaKil> I had to reboot when I tryed the desktop effects from kubuntu but it was a bit buggy :(
<ActionParsnip> chull: let me websearch
<DanaKil> no reboot, just restart X
<ActionParsnip> Datalanche: you got your graphics driver installed?
<Datalanche> ActionParsnip:  Yup, Nvidia driver is in use
<Datalanche> hmmm, I just ran compiz in Alt+F2, and it appears to be up now
<sjr> Thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> sjr: all good now?
<sjr> yeah
<ActionParsnip> mintness
<ActionParsnip> sjr: no help Datalanche :) hes got nvidia issues
<ActionParsnip> *now
<sjr> whats the problem
<chull> ActionParsnip, this is how it should look: http://img158.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img158/1759/screenshot7re3.png
<chull> i don't suppose anyone else has found the new font in firefox hard to read? where can we go to change it?
<lakis1982> how do i change my power settings ... where are they ??? i want to make the computer automatically going into sleep mode after 20 minutes of inactivity.
<ActionParsnip> chull: right click panel -> properties
<ActionParsnip> chull: try hitting the default button
<lakis1982> how do i change my power settings ... where are they ??? i want to make the computer automatically going into sleep mode after 20 minutes of inactivity
<kurumim> Boa noite a todos
<dwidmann> lakis1982: click ont he battery in your bottom right corner
<genii> !br | kurumim
<ubottu> kurumim: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kurumim> alguém sabe dizer como fazer pra ouvir audio online
<kurumim> tipo radio uol
<genii> !br | kurumim
<lakis1982> i dont have any battery icon
<genii> kurumim: English here please
<dwidmann> lakis1982: hit alt+f2, then type in guidance-power-manager
<darkdelusions> Stupid Question! Is there a way to make Konqueror always default to a list view :)
<chull> lakis1982, right click on your bottom panel batteries are one of the choices
<Kite_DH> hey guys, I got some problems. i didnt have my kubuntu pc on for a while and now the resolution is going crazy
<chull> ActionParsnip, our 'properties' does not have a 'default'
<lakis1982> i type the prompt u tell me and it says this is not a laptop , quiting....
<dwidmann> darn, guess that won't help :\ ... that would be the easiest way to do it methinks
<ActionParsnip> chull: Ive no idea then sorry. I noticed you are running gnome desktop. you'd be better asking in #ununtu
<ActionParsnip> im outta here kids
<ActionParsnip> im up soon
<ActionParsnip> peace
<genii> chull: #ubuntu   for gnome desktop, this channel for KDE desktop
<chull> ive got gnome.. his is KDE
<lakis1982> u mean add applet to panel?
<chull> stupid question but DOES he have Gnome now???
<chull> that would be a shock
<dwidmann> lakis1982: I'm not sure if there's any good way to do it if it isn't a laptop.
<lakis1982> anyone else ?
<engineer> lakis1982 try klaptopdaemon
<engineer> or kpowersave
<engineer> but i prefer the first
<lakis1982> how to try ?
<lakis1982> in adept manager?
<engineer> install the app
<lakis1982> in adept it says it is for monitoring power for laptops ... should i install it ?
<lakis1982> i have deesktop px
<lakis1982> pc
<engineer> lakis1982 those are the package names
<engineer> search for that
<lakis1982> i installed klaptopdaemon
<lakis1982> what should i do ?
<engineer> run it
<engineer> it should be under system
<lakis1982> it isnt
<compilerwriter> Anyone in here use KMyMoney?  I am not having much luck finding anyone its channel
<lakis1982> nowhere in kmenu
<lakis1982> so ?
<Mr_Cheeto> PennyCook, sorry it only worked for a bit
<Mr_Cheeto> it worked for the longest time so far
<Mr_Cheeto> but everytime i correct the problem it emerges again faster and faster
<compilerwriter> !kmymoney
<ubottu> Factoid kmymoney not found
<lakis1982> engineer?
<_CrashMaster_2_> !info kmymoney
<ubottu> Package kmymoney does not exist in hardy
<Mr_Cheeto> does anyone have any idea why my network would have a mind of its own? it just resets to some unknown setting when it wants to
<Mr_Cheeto> gah, it happened again, and it's gonna happen again, any ideas?
<Mr_Cheeto> it's gonna start happening faster now
<Mr_Cheeto> is there  a way i can get drivers for my card?
<Mr_Cheeto> please hurry, i'm sure to be kicked soon
<Mr_Cheeto> Please, is there some way I can get drivers for my Nic?
<Mo0oSaH> can someone post the 6 values for the their physics settings of kiba-dock?
<damien__> Can anyone help me with a script I'm creating?
<damien__> Can anyone help me with a bash script I'm creating?
<engineer> ~anyone
<engineer> shoot
<damien__> Okay one second, let me pastebin it
<damien__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21285/
<damien__> I want to combine both of those scripts, kind of making a menu or something with it
<engineer> why don't you use parameters?
<damien__> I don't know how.
<engineer> $2 is parameter 2
<engineer> so
<engineer> command -zip
 * Jucato thinks there is a #bash or ##bash channel
<engineer> or
<engineer> command -rar
<damien__> I have no idea what you're saying >_>
<damien__> I'm extremely new to bash
<Pixeltime> anyone know where I can get the support files to, rotate, flip, etc photos from within dolphin, it says it cant find jpegorient and it does not seem to be in sources
<Pixeltime> which I THINK it just a script for jpegtrans, which is also not in sources
<gettttt> Does any1 here have the RTL8187 wifi card ???
<gettttt> working
<lakis1982> how do i run kde-guidance-powermanager ??? itsinstalled in my computer but i dont know how to run it
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Get Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Released! http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release | KDE 4.0.4 in backports
<EagleScreen> #kubuntu-es
<lakis1982> also how do i change the setting that whenever i move mouse cursor over a windows it highlights the window
<owlchild> !quote
<ubottu> Factoid quote not found
 * owlchild sings the body electric
<riefzu> hello, where's indonesian please
<NickPresta> !id | riefzu
<ubottu> riefzu: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<_athos> Hello. I have the following problem: I don't know what happened, but when i'm in the login screen, after entering my username and password and pressing Enter, the screen seems to be going to kde, but the login screen is showed again. So, i'm not able to login! What could a do? My kubuntu is 7.10 and i've just tried to install the 8.04 throught the CD but i could note the my datum would be lost, so i gave up. Some suggestion?
<EagleScreen> #kubuntu-devel
<Jabop> Both my server and my local box have the hpn patch for openssh, but my max scp is 225 kb/s. What am I doing wrong?
<jtisme> _athos, tried to install in the same slice as your current 7.10?
<_athos> jtisme: sorry, but, how come?
<jtisme> _athos i was asking you if you tried to install 8.04 in the same slice that 7.10 occupies?
<_athos> yes! i've chosen the a Manual Partitioning and then i defined the mount point as /  and ok. But a message about formatting was showed.
<_athos> jtisme, yes! i've chosen the a Manual Partitioning and then i defined the mount point as /  and ok. But a message about formatting and making backup was showed.
<leandro> hellow
<leandro> algum br?
<_athos> eu
<leandro> Você tá usando kubuntu tbm?
<leandro> sou novo.. :S
<_athos> ahh
<leandro> mas tenho uma boa noção no ruindows..
<leandro> Você manja bem de linux?
<_athos> eu já uso faz um tempo mas estou tendo problemas e to tentando resolver aqui
<_athos> hmmm...mais o menos heim...
<leandro> Estou tentando instalar o msn
<leandro> Já baixei o pacote
<_athos> hmm....perai
<leandro> tá na area de trabalho, só que não sei como dar o cmd de install
<leandro> no terminal
<_athos> hmm...vc baixou o amsn certo?
<leandro> acredito que sim
<leandro> eu até renomeiei ele
<leandro> Mas o que não estou conseguindo mesmo, é dar o comando de install no terminal
<_athos> como ele eh...qual é a extensão?
<leandro> *.package
<Jucato> !br | leandro
<ubottu> leandro: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<asobi> is there a linux counterpart to hjsplit?
<sebastien_> hi, i'm on KDE and the rotate  cube won't be activated ? Is someone havin the solution ??
<sebastien_> hi, i'm on KDE and the rotate  cube won't be activated ? Is someone havin the solution ??
<Jabop> Hi, spam more
<sebastien_> sorry I made it by inattetion
<window_> meh, how can i update my nic drivers manually?
<window_> -
<leandro> #ubuntu-br
<window_> any wayto manually update drivers?
<dthacker> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<dthacker> nope, not that one.
<dthacker> !drivers
<ubottu> Factoid drivers not found
<dthacker> window_: describe your problem, please
<window_> well, when i start up the network works fine, then 10 minutes later it all reverts my network settings to something I can't explain, an IP like 45.61.0.72, it's not related to anything i can find, and so i have to set it back the correct way, then 5 minutes later it reverts, then 2, then 1, then soon i have to reconfigure every second
<window_> so...what's after hardy heron?
<dthacker> intrepid ibex.
<window_> ooooooh, classy
<dthacker> window_: do you have a static address or is it set by DHCP
<dthacker> window_: wired or wireless
<window_> i am supposed to have dhcp as it says in Windows XP, but it seems my network only works when set to manual in Kubuntu
<window_> wired
<myk_robinson> hey. I have APache running on my system, and i use it for Sql-ledger. If i want to play with Joomla locally, where is do i place the files?
<myk_robinson> i guess the real question is, where is the root folder for localhost?
<dthacker> myk_robinson: /etc/apache2/sites-available.
<dthacker> myk_robinson: sorry, that's the config file
<dthacker> myk_robinson: /var/www/apache2-default/
<myk_robinson> if i wanted to try Joomla locally, would i just untar the stuff to /var/www?
<dthacker> myk_robinson: better ask in #joomla :)  or perhaps theirs a joomla package
<dthacker> window_: are you booted up in kubuntu now?
<window_> si si
<myk_robinson> okay
<dthacker> window_: if you type "sudo ifconfig" at the command line, what is your inet address?
<window_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dthacker> or paste it....
<window_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21304/
<dthacker> window_: is that manually set?
<window_> i'm not sure, i'm afraid to open Network Manager for it might start acting up, it hasn't done anything for 30 minutes 0.o
<doorknob60> window-: so network manager is mesing up?
<window_> ok, when i look at the manager it doesn't say dhcp OR manual in the info pane
<window_> it's supposed to say 192.168.1.2  dhcp  eth0 enabled device but where I put dhcp it's blank
<dthacker> window_: what range of addresses does your dhcp server hand out.  For example, mine will assign an address between 192.168.1.100 and 192.168.1.119
<window_> 0.o darn, iwould have to call to find out but i believe somewhere around 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.18, as that is the highest IP ever appinned to a device
<dthacker> afk 5 mins....
<flaccid> window_: its possible that your dhcp server is not working with the kubuntu client. you can kill all the dhclient processes then run one manual like sudo dhclient eth0 so you can see what happens when it tries to get dhcp renew
<window_> No DHCP offers recieve
<window_> recieved*
<flaccid> contact the administrator of your dhcp server
<window_> oh u better believe i will
<flaccid> i've seen this quite a few times
<flaccid> its like ms dhcp discriminates heh
<genii> or sudo dhclient -r etho;sudo dhclient -r eth0
<genii> bah sudo dhclient eth0 n the second command there :)
<shadowbox> hello all
<shadowbox> how do I get the links in my email to work?  They are blue and my curser turns into a hand and treats it like a link, but nothing happends
<window_> gah, and it begins, i just got kicked off the network because it restarted
<window_> by itself
<window_> one second, i found some help
<titanix88> hello
<mr---t-> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<titanix88> i have an internet connection which is behind a NAT server.
<titanix88> Now i want to share my connection with my friends by making my machine a NAT server!
<titanix88> Is that illegal?
<enterusername> HI
<enterusername> HOw do you purge the settings in wlassistant
<enterusername> for some reason settings wont erase even after purging
<window_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<enterusername> Ive changed my wireless network name
<enterusername> and it shos the new naem but tries to conect to the old
<enterusername> any ideas?
<flaccid> titanix88: we are not lawyers. but should you be asking the owner of the internet account for permission :p
<flaccid> !enter | enterusername
<ubottu> enterusername: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<titanix88> flaccid: i was just trying to have a general idea.
<enterusername> Sorry, does anyone have any ideas about mjy problem?
<flaccid> titanix88: go for it :)
<titanix88> i live in a versity resident and the ISP made a volunteer group to maintain their network. But i don't think they are going to understand my point on it.
<flaccid> interesting
<flaccid> enterusername: ubuntu version?
<EightiesK> i read !audio and i still have no sound.
<enterusername> 8.04
<flaccid> enterusername: why are you using wlassistant
<genii> enterusername: rm ~/.kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc                         then logout of kde and back in again
<enterusername> because im using kde 3.5 dont know any other good utility. flaccid what would suggest?
<flaccid> genii: remind me the history of wlassistant? did that become knetworkmanager?
<genii> flaccid: Heh, no. I wrote the instructions earlier before I realised he wasn't using knetworkmanager
<enterusername> lol
<enterusername> umm ok.. well again what should i be using knetworkmanager doesnt have wpa
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> use knetworkmanager enterusername :)
<flaccid> it does support wpa yes
<flaccid> im using it atm :)
<enterusername> really? ok ill see if it installs.. how do i get to the settings?
<flaccid> enterusername: should be installed, just run knetworkmanager and goto the system tray icon
<flaccid> right click it and select your network
<genii> enterusername: You need package wpasupplicant installed but it will work with wpa
<enterusername> ok but is there anyway to reset wlassistant
<flaccid> enterusername: there would be, but i can't find doco on what config file it uses which is probably in your ~/ somewhere
<genii> enterusername: If some file exists in the directory of ~/.kde/share/config      with the name wlassistant    someplace in there, delete it.
<enterusername> thans
<enterusername> ya it was under /root
<flaccid> ouch, that means you ran it under root which is not what you do..
<enterusername> thats why I was missing it.. I checked everywhere forgot it sudoed!!! So it placed it /root
<enterusername> Well.. It runs ksudo automatically :)
<flaccid> you don't sudo wlassistant or knetworkmanager :)
<flaccid> oh
<enterusername> i cant get knetworkmanager to work though... i tried..that will be for antoher time
<flaccid> thats not great design on their behalf
<flaccid> can explain what happens ?
<enterusername> Well i'll come back and explain at the moment, but what happens is I run it and all that gets back is a command prompt
<flaccid> thats because its a system tray icon?
<enterusername> What am i looking for what pic?
<flaccid> pic?
<enterusername> Oh i see it. IT shows all the tabs as greyed out
<flaccid> tabs?
 * flaccid is more confused than the pope
<genii> enterusername: For knetworkmanager to work with wpa, as I said earlier you need also with it the package called wpasupplicant
<darkdelusions> isnt WPA sup installed automagically now
<flaccid> !info wpasupplicant
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.6.0+0.5.8-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 239 kB, installed size 628 kB
<flaccid> yeah its installed by default ^^ and would of needed to be installed to have worked before anyway..
<genii> darkdelusions: You'd think so but it wasn't on my 7.10.I upgraded to 8.04 not clean install so dunno about fresh on that one.
<charlie5> hi folks
<charlie5> i have kubutnu hardy, and after installing xen, cannot get the nvidia card to work
<charlie5> i need nvid for the dom0 but not for client doms
<charlie5> the kubu restricted-modules package for xen is supposed to have nvidia module
<charlie5> has anyone hre successfully used xen with a nvidia card ?
<charlie5> <here>
<flaccid> !enter | charlie5
<ubottu> charlie5: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<darkdelusions> genil: ahhh I mainy do fresh installs my upgrade ALWAYS have issues
<charlie5> sorry flaccid, the channel didn;t seem that busy
<EightiesK> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shadowbox> how do I get the links in my email to work?  They are blue and my curser turns into a hand and treats it like a link, but nothing happends
<darkdelusions> Time to go cause myself pain and upgrade back to 8.04 bbiaf
<enterusername> im impressed with kubuntu hardy 8.04
<enterusername> I'm coming from gentoo ;)
<Mr_Cheeto> hey good news!!! So when i modify my etc/network/interface file to dhcp and then ifup in konsole everything works for awhile, so how do i change this from happening? at the end it says "renewal in 37476 seconds" how do i halt that indefinitely?
<Mr_Cheeto> anyone/
<hotpocket> i need help
<hotpocket> I want to install ubuntu, but I need to delete linux mint, how do i do this?
<stdin> linux mint is ubuntu with some extra repos
<hotpocket> i want to uninstall it
<hotpocket> how can i install ubuntu but get rid of mint linux
<hotpocket> just do a guided install?
<hotpocket> or do i do a manual install and format ext3?
<hotpocket> am i correct on what to do ?
<stdin> which ever, as long as you format it
<hotpocket> do?*
<hotpocket> ok
<hotpocket> so i boot the live cd, do manual install, and select to format ext3, correct
<hotpocket> ?
<stdin> yeah, that should do it
<hotpocket> thank you
<hotpocket> i didnt like mint linux near as much as ubuntu to be quite honest
<hotpocket> not as fast
<Roby718> hi
<Roby718> #test
<Zombie> I'd like some upgrade help. I have a Kubuntu Hardy CD and a Ubuntu DVD. I want to use thsee as my upgrade sources instead of the network.
<suckbuntu> Are Linux secure, stable, flexible and easy to use?
<Zombie> Please don't Troll.
<suckbuntu> Ok.
<judax> quiet in here
<mr---t-> yes very
<Olgem> I can't get konqueror to connect to any website, yet I am able to load the site's favicon. This was happening with other applications until I created a proper resolv.conf. I'm using dialup via KPPP, but I've manually added the dns servers.
<Olgem> Would anyone know why this would be?
<Search4Lancer> okay, so here's a problem: last night, I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, to Firefox 3, and to KDE4. All went well with the exception of KDE4 foob'ing my desktop (i don't care right now), and the big one, damn near all text boxes in Firefox being white text on white background. I've tried changing all sorts of colors in KDE as well as in Firefox to no avail. It's really, really difficult having to highlight everything just to see
<Search4Lancer> what I typed. Thoughts?
<hotpocket> how do i delete a partition?
<hotpocket> i want to switch to ubunt
<hotpocket> ubuntu*
<hotpocket> im in windows right now
<akuy_> help me
<suze> install qtparted
<hotpocket> akuy_: whats the problem
<akuy_> amarok cant play mp3
<hotpocket> install totem
<suze> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hotpocket> suze: will that uninstall grub if i delete the partition?
<suze> ah you have windows
<hotpocket> yes
<suze> i think yes
<hotpocket> my linux mint install got REALLY screwed up
<suze> anyway there is the way
<hotpocket> i need a windows program
<suze> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hotpocket> suze: i just need to delete the partition
<suze> well mint is not kubuntu :)
<hotpocket> are there any good windows partition managers?
<hotpocket> i know, i want to switch to ubuntu
<jussi01> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<hotpocket> tried ubuntu and loved it, is there a good windows partition manager?
<jussi01> hotpocket: just grab the gparted live cd
<hotpocket> >____>
<jussi01> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<hotpocket> i would rather not
<suze> i have just said qtparted
<hotpocket> my mint install got forced into 600 x 400 resolution i cant change it
<hotpocket> so i am going to delete the partition and install ubuntu
<jussi01> hotpocket: the kubuntu live cd can do that
<suze> that's ok
<hotpocket> really?
<jussi01> yes
<suze> take the live cd and use qtparted
<hotpocket> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<jussi01> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<suze> only gnome ofr ubuntu and kde for kubuntu...
<suze> i prefer kubuntu :D
<hotpocket> ive been using gnome for a while
<hotpocket> will it be hard to switch to kde?
<hotpocket> does it use apt-get?
<suze> omg
<hotpocket> what?
<Zombie> I still can't get DVD  upgrade to work.
<suze> of couse mint is a silly distro , for me , and it is Ubuntu derived distributions
<hotpocket> ok
<hotpocket> does kubuntu use apt-get?
<jussi01> hotpocket: please, go read some of the kubuntu website, you should be able to find many answers there. once done, then come here and ask what is unclear to you :)
<suze> hotpocket: i have just say yes
<jussi01> Zombie: is it a live DVD?
<suze> 2omg
<hotpocket> oh ok thanks suze
<Zombie> Its capable of being a Live DVD.
<Zombie> It wants me to reformat, and I'm not willing to do that.
<hotpocket> can i delete partitions in kubuntu?
<suze> anyone know fuoco tools here?
<suze> knows
<jussi01> Zombie: afaik, you need the alternate cd/dvd to do an upgrade
<suze> hotpocket: have you some problem of undestading ?
<hotpocket> what?
<hotpocket> im a bit tired
<suze> hotpocket: if you want delete a partition you can use kubuntu live cd to delete what you want
<suze> and that's is all
<hotpocket> thanks
<yao_ziyuan> just to remind kubuntu + firefox 3 users, i found a perfect firefox theme for firefox 3 under kubuntu, which solves the ugly tabs problem: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4517
<Olgem> Konqueror doesn't work as a web browser right now.. So I can't get an answer from the web right now. Why am I not able to download knode from the repositories? Its unavailable but shows up in adept and apt-cache
<Olgem> yao_ziyuan: Thanks
<darkdelusions> Hey guys whats the ezest way to disable pulse audio in 8/04
<darkdelusions> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<jussi01> darkdelusions: ummm, I didnt think pulse was in kubuntu
<darkdelusions> Humm
<darkdelusions> that throws that theroy out the window :)
<darkdelusions> gerr Now I annoyed
<darkdelusions> and feel really stupid
<yao_ziyuan> the firefox theme i mentioned just now draws menus badly. here is a better one: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7379
<noaXess> hi.. and good morning
<darkdelusions> rofl wow dolphin frightens me
<suze> i use konquerror :)
<suze> i love konqui
<darkdelusions> I configured dolphin to look less stupid :)
<darkdelusions> but will probally go back to kon
<suze> anyone knows fuoco tools here?
<suze> just to know if anyone uses it
<jussi01> suze: never heard of it
<jussi01> !find fuoco
<ubottu> File fuoco found in openclipart-png, openclipart-svg
<suze> jussi01: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Fuoco++audio\video+converter++and+more+?content=73886
<suze> ah
<suze> damn
<jussi01> suze: ahh, yeah, I saw that once
<suze> jussi01: have you installed or not?
<jussi01> suze: no - I remember the dev once popped into #ubuntustudio and mentioned it.
<suze> o
<fabio> hi all
<fabio> there is someone that work with xerox printer
<fabio> ?
<jussi01> fabio: which model?
 * jussi01 had one for a while
<Boss> l
<fabio> i have workprint M118 on my office ,but when i load the ppd file from cups or kde print service , it wil be loaded correctly, but when i send print test , i print about
<fabio> 20 pages
<fabio> jussi01 are u there ?
<jussi01> fabio: patience, looking at some stuff
<fabio> thankx jussi01
<fabio> sorry for my impatience
<fabio> :-)
<jussi01> fabio: Im sorry there doesnt seem to be anything around that helps witht that problem - open printing just says it works mostly
<jussi01> fabio: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Xerox-WorkCentre_M118
<darkdelusions> Is hardy better or worse at Suspending to desk or is it about the same?
<fabio> jussi01..i get the PPD file , and load it.. but it not work correctly
<fabio> if i print the test
<fabio> the test page i mean
<fabio> i print about 20 pages , with no information ,blank page,some special char ...
<jussi01> fabio: have you tried turning it off and on again?
<fabio> ye
<fabio> yes
<fabio> for end this job i need to reset the print
<fabio> so i switch on/off
<fabio> jussi01... what mean that Printer does not support PJL......
<fabio> ?
<harmental> hey guys..after a dist-upgrade my kernel was upgraded to 2.6.24-19...howver it doesnt appear on the menu.lst after booting....any ideas???
<rvb_> hi can somebody shed some light regarding the use of svn export command?
<rvb_> i entered it to a live repository, it went well, files are downloaded, but when i check my website it was down
<rvb_> i wonder if it's due to svn export?
<rvb_> although i havent checked first if the site was down or not before i issue svn export
<rvb_> hi can somebody shed some light regarding the use of svn export command? i entered it to a live repository, it went well, files are downloaded, but when i check my website it was down. i wonder if it's due to svn export?  although i havent checked first if the site was down or not before i issue svn export...
<thyko> ola
<thyko> where can i get a dvd? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/ this is 640 MB, clearly a cd
<suze> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/hardy-dvd-i386.iso
<suze> bah
<dwidmann_laptop> maybe the torrent?
<dwidmann_laptop> assuming there is one
<harmental> hey guys..after a dist-upgrade my kernel was upgraded to 2.6.24-19...howver it doesnt appear on the menu.lst after booting....any ideas???
<tzd> Hi everyone! I'm looking for a html website GUI creation tool, any suggestions please?
<doug_> tzd: kompozer
<tzd> doug_: thanks! :)
<eagles0513875> This backtrace appears to be of no use.
<eagles0513875> This is probably because your packages are built in a way which prevents creation of proper backtraces, or the stack frame was seriously corrupted in the crash.
<eagles0513875> what is that supposed to mean
<Jucato> eagles0513875: it means that there are no debugging symbols installed
<Jucato> look for a related/associated -dbg package for what you need
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> darn gmail and java script
<eagles0513875> question in regards to linux not having any file fragmenttation how is that possible. is it because of the inodes.
<Jucato> !defrag | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: defrag is <Reply> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Jucato> it's not Linux per se, but the filesystem used
<eagles0513875> Jucato: gotcha thanks
<harmental> hey guys..after a dist-upgrade my kernel was upgraded to 2.6.24-19...howver it doesnt appear on the menu.lst after booting....any ideas???
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: did the java work for ya
<ActionParsnip> no, it crashed my browser when an applet was loaded
<ActionParsnip> but i thought i needed it for youtube  etc
<ActionParsnip> but it needs javascript which was different and already supported, so I sacked it off
<eagles0513875> interesting cuz it never did that for me also install the flashplugin-nonfree and no issues there
<ActionParsnip> im using the adobe one through nspluginwrapper
<ActionParsnip> works fine
<eagles0513875> u mean the flashplugin-nonfree
<eagles0513875> *you
<eagles0513875> when i installed it it also installed the nspluginwrapper
<ActionParsnip> yeah it needs that as its a 32bit plugin
<harmental> anyone? please??
<ActionParsnip> i thought i could use it with java to, no dice
<ActionParsnip> just waiting for skins for FF3 now :)
<frogonwheels> harmental: did you try update-grub
<eagles0513875> !patience | harmental
<ubottu> harmental: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<harmental> frogonwheels: ill try that..thx!
<frogonwheels> harmental: having said that, we all get frustrated at times.
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: do you know where superkaramba stores its skins etc. I have on and I wanna modify it a bit. All the walkthroughs say |/.superkaramba but there is so little in there and doesnt look intelligent to whats on screen
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: no i dont havent messed around with it in kde3 im curious to find out where it is in kde4 and if the location would be the same
<eagles0513875> !superkaramba
<ubottu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<harmental> frogonwheels: no change at all...2.6.24-16 remains the newest kernel....
<harmental> i dont get it...
<eagles0513875> i love the way they call the widgets/gadets eye candy lol
<ActionParsnip> i just want a sys monitor really
<eagles0513875> same here
<eagles0513875> come to think bout it
<frogonwheels> harmental: erm force reinstall it?  (Shift L in aptitude I think )
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: they call it eye candy then when you go to lad superkaramba they call them widgets
<eagles0513875> brb need to restart my x since kicker crashed on me earlier
<ActionParsnip> well Ive noticed that some of the superkaramba things monitor stuff I dont have, like file systems etc
<ActionParsnip> so I need to tweak it a little
<frogonwheels> eagles0513875: you know you can just restart it...
<eagles0513875> frogonwheels: ctrl + alt + backspace
<flaccid> hard killing x is bad :p
<eagles0513875> frogonwheels: i need to do a hard reset of x cuz when kicker crashed seems like it also somehow messed up my audio in firefox
<eagles0513875> flaccid: whats so bad about it
 * ActionParsnip listens too
<flaccid> it sends the kill signal and not sighup
<frogonwheels> I had a great situation where the kde thing that logs you out wouldn't accept dbus commands.
<ActionParsnip> ahh leaky ram
<flaccid> doesn't give programs a chance to save their configs
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: me leaky ram
<frogonwheels> I was using c-a-backspace for a month or so as my only way out ;)
<flaccid> thus why they say 'loose unsaved'..
<eagles0513875> flaccid: whats the best way to do restart x then
<eagles0513875> is it /etc/init.d/xorg restart
<flaccid> logout to kdm and then select restart X from the drop down
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> brb
<flaccid> or after logging out to kdm ie. no sessions, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart from another tty
<frogonwheels> eagles0513875: does c-a-delete work?
<flaccid> frogonwheels: why was it your only way out?
<eagles0513875> frogonwheels: lol i dont need to reboot my whole system tyvm
<frogonwheels> flaccid:  ermm.. in kdm .. options restart xserver
<flaccid> frogonwheels: thats the one
<eagles0513875> flaccid: couldnt i just do that command while logged in and restart through cli here
<frogonwheels> flaccid:  how else do you get out if the.. ah that's right.. ksmserver  won't respond to events?
<flaccid> eagles0513875: you could, but its not the same
<flaccid> they made logout for a reason
<frogonwheels> flaccid:  the logout buttons in kdm all send a dbus message to ksmserver - (session management server) that does the actual action.
<frogonwheels> which is rather neat - but not very useful if ksmserver isn't responding. ;)
<flaccid> frogonwheels: yes, which is far different to sending the kill 9 signal to all processes
<flaccid> frogonwheels: well there is a lot of issues with ksmserver atm and it dies on the sighup for me but it still finishes logging out
 * frogonwheels wishes windoze had a c-a-backspace sometimes... or even xkill.
<flaccid> this is kde4 however for me, not kde3
<frogonwheels> flaccid: yeah - it was kde4
<flaccid> frogonwheels: if you have problems with kde session manager in kde3, you should report a bug
<flaccid> ah this kde3 support channel..
<flaccid> np
<frogonwheels> flaccid: consider that as an anecdote rather than a problem i need fixed ;)
<eagles0513875> that didnt work for me
<flaccid> all problems need fixing
<flaccid> bbs
<eagles0513875> kdm never restarted i had to reboot my entire system
<ActionParsnip> i find kde4 a bit twitchy
<eagles0513875> same here
<frogonwheels> ActionParsnip: ack.  exciting, promising - but still a bit twitchy
<eagles0513875> i 2nd that
<ActionParsnip> i'll install it when my updater does it while I sleep :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<ActionParsnip> auto updates run at 6am GMT
<ActionParsnip> just as I wake up for work
<eagles0513875> lol
<noaXess> can someone of you, that have also firefox-3 installed check the following.. i have a problem if i click on a checkbox or radiobutton in a website, that the checkbox or the radiobutton won't be chekced correctly, see movie on http://www.wmx.ch/win-soft/download/firefox-3_radiobutton.avi
<ubuntu> hello world
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: I wouldnt sweat it dude
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: ??
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: its just a display glitch really, report it to mozilla inc as a bug
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: its a small glitch with the display as far as I can see, no massive issue
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: thats why i as her first.. i it is only a problem of my installation, then i won't  report it to mozilla
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: cant you go on the website and do it manually?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: then you have the same problem?
<noaXess> '
<noaXess> ?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: mines ok, except the skin doesnt fit my environment but i can wait
<harmental> frogonwheels: reinstalling the kernel didnt solve the problem....whats weird is the there is no vmlinuz-2.6.24-19 in the boot folder....
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: then you have enabled the standard theme?
<ActionParsnip> yes, Its all I can find
 * flaccid uses the new Opera 9.50 which kills fx3
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: i have also https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7379
<noaXess> the look and feel is much better then in standard theme
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: i'll give it a go
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: do you use it?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: jep
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: does you error happen in the normal theme?
<noaXess> yes too ;)
<flaccid> this is the best fx theme imo, which needs porting to fx3: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/72
<ActionParsnip> they need to section out ff3 themes from the rest
<flaccid> and make it as fast as opera :p
<ActionParsnip> opera is tasty :)
<ActionParsnip> firefox needs speeddial
<flaccid> hehe
<ActionParsnip> makes life sooo much easier
<flaccid> well 'Firefox has security,...' quote on firefox website and after fx3 was launched they found a major vuln lol
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: yeah I saw that too
<ActionParsnip> nice how its picked up within a day
<flaccid> also nice how you can gain control of someones computer
<flaccid> one advantage of opera is that its Qt and the download manager works, where is it doesn't in firefox
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: problem is : "In addition to Firefox 3.0, the security flaw also affects previous versions of Firefox 2.0x." which means its been there for a long time
<ActionParsnip> oh dear
<ActionParsnip> :(
<ActionParsnip> flaccid:  sudo apt-get install opera (?)
<flaccid> i already use opera, including for 14 mail accounts :)
<ActionParsnip> is opera in the repos
<ActionParsnip> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<flaccid> yeah only 9.27 but i think
<ActionParsnip> cool
<flaccid> actually this vuln with fx3 looks more like hype
<ActionParsnip> i'll get it on tonight, im not up for ff3 security hole
<flaccid> the POC is unreleased
<flaccid> this article has a couple of flaws really: http://www.crn.com/security/208700510
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: I thought it was official release?
<connor> help installing ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> connor: in what way?
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: official release of what and from who sorry?
<ActionParsnip> connor: please be as specific as you can
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: FF3
<connor> I have linux mint installed, but i want ubuntu installed also
<connor> is a tri boot of xp, mint, and ubuntu possible?
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: i dont' understand. the proof of concept for the vuln is not released
<connor> And if so, do i resize my ext3 partition?
<flaccid> !installation | connor
<ubottu> connor: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<flaccid> yeah connor just use grub
<connor> so uh, for mint AND ubuntu, what would i make for a good size
<connor> 30 gigs for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> connor: you can have 400 OSes if you want, all will take space
<connor> 20-25?
<connor> but wait, if i already have mint installed, will i have to make ubuntu a bit bigger
<connor> cuz linux is ext3
<ActionParsnip> connor: depends on your needs, for a gaming ubuntu, you'll need more, for a simple web browser / chatting you need less
<flaccid> you can also read the requirements in the doco above
<connor> wouldnt mint and ubuntu both share the ext3 partition?
<flaccid> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> connor: there is no umbrella size for the partition size as needs define the space
<connor> wouldnt mint and ubuntu both share the ext3 partition?
<flaccid> connor: no. separate parts
<connor> oh
<connor> thanks
<flaccid> thats what you should do
<connor> An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted
<flaccid> thats unfortunate
<connor> what do i do?
<connor> manual install?
<flaccid> what said that?
<connor> the partitioner
<connor> gave me that error
<ActionParsnip> connor: did you run the resizer as kdesudo ?
<connor> i just ran the install icon that was on the desktop
<ActionParsnip> ok
<connor> how would i run it as kdesudo?
<flaccid> connor: try kdesudo qtparted and do it from there
<ActionParsnip> i gotta do some stuff dude, servers kicking off :(
<connor> what?
<flaccid> you might get the same response
<connor> i just want to install
<connor> could you help with a manual install?
<flaccid> i just want world pearce :)
<flaccid> peace even
<flaccid> what is a manual install?
<connor> could you help with a manual install real quick
<connor> i did it on mint earlier for a friend
<connor> but someone helped me
<connor> =/
<flaccid> this is not mint
<connor> i know
<flaccid> and how is it going to resize the partitions?
<connor> i already have it sized on manual
<flaccid> i gave you the command to do that manually in a GUI..
<flaccid> sized on manual?
<connor> im in normal ubuntu
<flaccid> normal ubuntu?
<connor> would it be sudo qtparted
<flaccid> [18:37] <flaccid> connor: try kdesudo qtparted and do it from there
<flaccid> you do not use sudo with gui applications
<connor> sudo apt-get install qtparted did nothing
<flaccid> !info qtparted
<ubottu> qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using QT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu14 (hardy), package size 205 kB, installed size 712 kB
<flaccid> you need to enable universe first
<connor> how?
<flaccid> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<curuxz> hey all! :)
<flaccid> by using adept manager, connor
<connor> whats the command, im a bit of a ubuntu noob
<connor> to install universe
<flaccid> you are a noob because you don't read doco
<curuxz> got a bit of a problem with my kubuntu install (latest stable version) i tried creating a new user, normaly only have one since its my laptop, but when i login as them it goes through the normal new user wizard thing then when it gets to the desktop there is the root folders ON the desktop, and the home folder is empty ie no Desktop folder or anything, tried deleting and recreating users....stil can not get it to add a user account correctly, any
<curuxz> ideas please?
<frogonwheels> Settings/Software sources connor
<flaccid> you don't install universe, you add the repos via adept manager
<connor> what would i add to the list?
<connor> what do i add to the repository list?
<curuxz> btw im not putting them in any custom groups, or trying to give them permissions to do anything admin wise, just trying to make a normal user account, and its as if its making root accounts
<flaccid> connor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<connor> im in UBUNTU
<flaccid> they use the same repos connor. don't shout
<connor> whats the repos i need to add is what i asked
<flaccid> universe
<connor> i just put universe?
<flaccid> nope
<connor> k
<ActionParsnip> connor: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<curuxz> anyone got any ideas to help me please?
<connor> all i need is the repository name seriously
<flaccid> connor: read for once: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<flaccid> connor: and because you wanna do it from command line: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#head-e1a24b1b2037f68b5a95f54388582b58ea4c9bd0
<connor> that didn't help
<ActionParsnip> curuxz: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-a-user-on-ubuntu-server/
<flaccid> connor: it tells you exactly the commands you want. you failed to read
<connor> the one for universe
<connor> i dont see it
<curuxz> thanks parsnip, butting adding is not the problem, its the new accounts are screwed up before i have done anything to em
<curuxz> i dont know if there is a bug or something in kde atm?
<curuxz> (3.5 that is)
<flaccid> [18:47] <flaccid> connor: and because you wanna do it from command line: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#head-e1a24b1b2037f68b5a95f54388582b58ea4c9bd0
<ActionParsnip> connor: that is by far the simplest walkthrough Ive EVER seen, screenshots and everything
<ActionParsnip> curuxz: what happens if you log in as a newly created user?
<flaccid> and the command line equivalent
<flaccid> curuxz: i've seent that kind of behaviour before, i guess it could be a bug
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: that was painful
<mefisto__> is there a way to get kpdf to scale a pdf down to actual page size when printing? I have a pdf that is way bigger than a normal page
<curuxz> loging as a new user works fine, but their home folder is blank, and the desktop is full of the root directories, like var, etc, home,
<curuxz> so its as if it reads the / folder as being the desktop folder
<flaccid> curuxz: also in ubuntu adduser by default in shell won't add home folder or anything which is why the gui is recommended unless you know the switches for newuser to use or do post-setup of the home folder etc.
<ActionParsnip> curuxz: when you run addusr are you setting the home directory?
<frogonwheels> curuxz: what's the home diretory in the /etc/passwd ?
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: what was sorry?
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: connor was painful
<flaccid> oh yeah lol
<curuxz> yeah im setting the home folder as /home/USERNAME
<flaccid> and so were the not so short URIs :)
<ActionParsnip> curuxz: do you set it when its initially made? check the commands in the link
<frogonwheels> curuxz: you mean editing /etc/passwd?
<curuxz> but...it makes the folder fine, it just does not have the normal subfolders like Desktop
<flaccid> curuxz: i would submit a bug
<ActionParsnip> frogonwheels: the desktop has all the folders in / for new users
<frogonwheels> yeah get that.
<flaccid> curuxz: how are you setting the home folder, how are you doing this?
<frogonwheels> obviously there's a bug with the wizard somewhere
<frogonwheels> curuxz: tryy using adduser  ?
<flaccid> adduser doesn't even create the home folder by default
<curuxz> yeah tried add user, tried using kusers and tried through the sytem control center
<curuxz> all resulted in the same way
<flaccid> submit a bug
<curuxz> kk :(
<curuxz> thanks anyway guys
<frogonwheels> curuxz:  when you do   cd ~username/   does it go tho the correct directory?
<curuxz> yeah
<flaccid> np. i've seen kuser and control center create new users fine with home folder and desktop but the showing / contents on desktop could be a bug or intentional if ~/Desktop doesn't exist. no real idea but
<ActionParsnip> curuxz: and how about cd ~/; clear; pwd
<frogonwheels> ok. have nfi where to change the 'Desktop' folder - possibly you could troll the .kde/ files
<ActionParsnip> curuxz: does it say /home/username
<curuxz> yeah
<flaccid> wouldn't cd ~username/ do cd /home/usernameusername/
<ActionParsnip> curuxz: and from there whats the output of file ./Desktop
<frogonwheels> flaccid: no - it's for a specified username...
<frogonwheels> flaccid: ~/  is shortcut for the current user.
<flaccid> i didn't know you could do that
<flaccid> thats cool
<curuxz> one sec ill get it
<ActionParsnip> yeah flaccid, it makes life easier
<flaccid> good for root shells
<ActionParsnip> ive aliased cd ~/;clear; ls as 'home'
<mefisto__> is there a way to get kpdf to scale a pdf down to actual page size when printing? I have a pdf that is way bigger than a normal page
<curuxz> ok says no such folder when i put in ./Desktop
<ActionParsnip> curuxz:  thats why then
<ActionParsnip> curuxz: mkdir ~/Desktop
<curuxz> so why did the account not get generated correctly?
<ActionParsnip> curuxz: no idea bro
<ActionParsnip> curuxz: just dont delte stuff off your desktop
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<flaccid> wouldnt be perms to be able to
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: just making sure its not even attempted
<flaccid> ah i assumed you already created the ~/Desktop folder
<flaccid> hehe
<curuxz> sorry just testing it
<curuxz> :)
<flaccid> curuxz: if after creating the desktop folder and then logging out and back in, you still get the / contents then please file a bug. the user i saw had ~/Desktop
<curuxz> okies, im just logging into my new user (using a nx shell to do it while im still logged in)
<curuxz> yep :( still got the root on the desktop
<flaccid> interesting because the user i saw it with was using NX and i saw it through that. um that wasn't you was it?
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: how can you find out where the desktop is mapped to for the user??
<flaccid> mapped?
<flaccid> i think desktop is always $HOME/Desktop afaik
<curuxz> nope this is the first time i have mentioned this! :)
<flaccid> np curuxz and have you viewed with display 0 and not NX ?
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: yeah, the folder containing the desktop items must be referenced in some way to say "use this folder to store desktop gumf: <folder>"
<curuxz> not yet....worth a shot
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: not sure what you mean
<curuxz> ok ill brb i have to close all this to look dont i :)
<flaccid> ok
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: the standard is ~/Desktop but im fairly sure its movable, so you could modify a file some place so the folder is elsewhere (and not a symlink)
<ActionParsnip> like a config file for the user stating where all its stuff is
<flaccid> hmm i'd be curious to know if thats the case. i guess that would have to be in freedesktop standard somewhere..
<Olgem> How do I get knode for KDE PIM? It seems to be existent in the repositories but I'm unable to download it through apt.
<flaccid> mind you in kde4 its all configurable via FolderView
<curuxz> ok back :)
<ActionParsnip> good?
<curuxz> the account was 100% fine in normal login
<curuxz> must be an NX issue :(
<ActionParsnip> curuxz: well its narrowed it down
<ActionParsnip> :D
<curuxz> thanks :d
<curuxz> still does not solve the issue for me tho since i wanted to use nx! it was so someone else could use my linux machine in my office
<flaccid> lol that was coincidence..
<ActionParsnip> whats NX anyhoo?
<curuxz> yeah guess it explains why that other guy you met had the same problem! ;)
<flaccid> well it doesn't affect the use of NX its just unaesthetic
<curuxz> NX is like VNC, but much much faster and better
<flaccid> yeah that dude didn't mind so much heh
<ActionParsnip> ah ok
<curuxz> well unfortunately it does, since its giving them root access
<rockyrock> hi guys
<rockyrock> I want a help
<curuxz> and i really really dont want them having that kinda view of the system
<flaccid> curuxz: how so?
<rockyrock> Does any USB external Dialup modem work on Ubuntu?
<curuxz> well it allows them to enter my home folder without passwords
<flaccid> thats normal
<curuxz> so, not that i think they would, they can stomp around the whole system
<ActionParsnip> curuxz: is NX secure (VNC is not)
<curuxz> they can get on the windows drive, which is set only to be allowed by my user
<flaccid> curuxz: its normal to be able to do that
<rockyrock> hello!!! anybody?
<curuxz> oh i know NX is secure :D, but that still means the person who i only want to allow to use my computer not my files has full access
<flaccid> you have to chmod 770 as its 775 by default...
<curuxz> when i have run it in the past they have been separated (tho admitadly that was freeNX not nxserver)
<flaccid> curuxz: and i doubt that NX has changed perms or given root at all to users. you can also hide the desktop icons for the aesthetics
<flaccid> curuxz: like i said just change the perms on the /home/user folders...
<curuxz> wont a chmod 770 /home/myname -R screw things up?
<curuxz> like with all the session files
<flaccid> you don't need to do -R ..
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: any ideas as how to get flash to work cuz i ened a flash plugin to get into this game chat room and it wont work and i have it installed
<curuxz> oh just the master
<flaccid> curuxz: and it wouldn't anyway
<curuxz> hmm ok ill give it a shot thanks :)
<flaccid> np
<curuxz> ah perfect! :D that will keep em out :d
<curuxz> i like to keep my machine secure
<curuxz> thanks for the help guys! :D....still duno why nx has this new bug oh well
<flaccid> hehe np
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: I used this bro: http://www.darronschall.com/weblog/archives/000258.cfm
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i have flash installed and it keepss wanting to download a bin file
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: id uninstall what you got
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: i just followed that and it was the shizzle
<ActionParsnip> :D
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: ok lol
<flaccid> thats interesting ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: sup?
<ActionParsnip> god dsview is slloooooow
<flaccid> oh just the flash article. i did some recent research and the success rate and miriad of problems with flash is amazing
<flaccid> dsview?
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: its a remote viewer for IBM servers, like drac for dell but crap
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: i think ffox should come with flash already bundled
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: makes it easier for all
<flaccid> well the problems are actually more to do with flash itself and there is the 64bit debarcle...
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<flaccid> java is worse atm with firefox
<ActionParsnip> oh absolutely
<flaccid> oh it just frustrates me to no end sir
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: hows java with opera under Linux?
<flaccid> perfect
<flaccid> lol
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: more than compiz ;)
<flaccid> in this case the loser appears to be firefox and not sun..
<frybye> hi - anybody know how to get thunderbird to direct html- links in email correctly to the firfox??
<flaccid> java is good in opera, but flash is unreliable and bad performance and then overflows to eat up all your cpu..
<flaccid> frybye: maybe try other channels that are related like #mozilla and #ubuntu
<acemoo> flaccid: flash is being pretty reliable and good performance here with opera 9.5
<ActionParsnip> frybye: set your browser up in thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: flash is a major plugin for me due to hammering youtube when im bored
<frybye> action - easily said...?
<flaccid> acemoo: which opera and flash versions? i mean it loads reliably but then you compare the performance, however this may be my fglrx driver possibly
<flaccid> yep same
<acemoo> flaccid: opera 9.5, not sure bout the flash version cant check atm not at home, before i had like when u open flahs in multiple tabs it crashes and was just slower as on firefox, but now with opera 9.5 it seems to be working pretty good
<flaccid> i've been using 9.5 since it was in snapshot and have always had these problems
<frybye> ActionParsnip: I am asking in #firefox - perhaps somebody there has an answer...
<dbglt> opera (on linux) doesn't play too nicely with flash
<flaccid> yep and the more tabs with flash the more it overflows until you have to kill it!
<ActionParsnip> frybye: its a config for thunderbird dude, let me websearch
<flaccid> somebody opening lots of redtube tabs
<dbglt> redtube?
<frybye> need to change a config file you mean?  In the menus I find nothing...?
<ActionParsnip> frybye: http://www.zulustips.com/2007/03/28/forcing-thunderbird-to-open-links-in-firefox.html
<frybye> thanks action - you are a star.. heheh
<ActionParsnip> frybye: your google skills suck
<flaccid> dbglt: its a site that does videos in flash as well
<dbglt> flaccid: ah
<dbglt> opera is best when you confine it to one instance of flash
<dbglt> I think it's the way the new flash player works... the old one used to be fine with opera :D
<flaccid> it was decent at one point yes i agree
<ActionParsnip> its weird how 64bit plugind havent been developed despite 64bit architecture being so widespread now
<flaccid> yeah i think that if the hardware is available and in the mainstream market the users shouldn't have to then find out the support is half-baked
<ActionParsnip> well how long has 64bitness being available to the average joe
<ActionParsnip> like 8 years or so now
<flaccid> yep it was hype and still continues to just be hype jumping up here and there
<flaccid> because its not just flash thats the issue
<ActionParsnip> true
<ActionParsnip> but you can see my point
<flaccid> damn straight
<ActionParsnip> plus Ubuntu is supposed to "just work" haha
<ActionParsnip> should be "just works..if you use i386"
<engineer> 64bit ftw
<ActionParsnip> well yeah but browser plugins are a beeatch
<engineer> reckon so
<engineer> not ubuntu's fault though
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<engineer> anyways
<engineer> if firefox had a windows 64bit official build
<engineer> it would put pressure on adobe to make a flash 64bit build
<noaXess> my printer status trayicon still there, after succsesfully printing.. i need to manualy refresh the job queue, then the tray icon will be closed
<voicu> hi, I'm using Kubuntu 8.04 and it works fine but when I log out I get a blank screen and the keyboard doesn't work. I tried CTRL+ALT+F1 and stuff but nothing. The power button on the case works though and the computer shuts down  cleanly when i press it
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: just websearching
<flaccid> voicu: driver?
<engineer> voicu check your graphics driver in you xorg.conf
<flaccid> there are a lot of bugs exactly like this atm. i suffer from it nearly every day still :(
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=382746
<voicu> flaccid: fglrx on a radeon 9600SE. The acceleration works fine, I even played wow and others
<flaccid> im on the same thing
<flaccid> you can find the bugs on launchpad
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: looks like a bug
<voicu> flaccid: is there some kind of override that kde does when the computers starts? Something that doesn't happen when logging out?
<flaccid> voicu: the latter is one of the bugs and is partially fixed at least in proposed
<zarlino> hi all
<ActionParsnip> !hi | za
<zarlino> i cannot authenticate anymore in kdm
<ubottu> za: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<flaccid> voicu: what is your dpkg -l | grep xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<zarlino> i can login only by using the "autologin" feature of kdm
<zarlino> when i type user and pw kdm or X crashes
<voicu> flaccid: iU  xorg-driver-fglrx                          1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.13-19.42
<voicu> I know it is installed because 3D acceleration works
<ActionParsnip> zarlino: no idea man, crazy sounding
<zarlino> ActionParsnip: yes indeed
<flaccid> voicu: thats the one im using. i can logout and it doesn't crash like that, but it crashes like that for others. i mean what can we do, not much. there is still at least 1 bug report open on these bugs in launchpad
<voicu> flaccid: is it a problem that the xorg.conf file doesn't have any resolutions listed? just default screen, default monitor, fglrx driver and glx module
<flaccid> nothing to do with xorg config
<flaccid> although its possible they may find directives for a quickfix
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: thanks.. sorry was bussy..
<voicu> resolution are in the Screen section right?
<voicu> *resolutions
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: np man
<massi> hi all
<ActionParsnip> !hi | massi
<ubottu> massi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<voicu> Does anyone know what component handles the man pages in konqueror? I need to file a bug report
<flaccid> voicu: you can trust me when i say, we aint going to be able to find the problem. the problem is possibly in the driver blob itself which is why the devs are having a hard time fixing it entirely..
<voicu> flaccid: OK, thanks. At least it's not my fault :D
<flaccid> voicu: yeah i mean because im a tester, i crash many times a day with this bug(s)
<flaccid> very bad and it was worse..
<voicu> Well thanks for the help, bye
<_Fighterpenner_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/4458742/
<t> _Fighterpenner_: please don't spam pennergame links on freenode :)
<lakis1982> how can i set my computer going into sleep mode after 20 minutes ???
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: right click desktop -> configure desktop
<lakis1982> and then ?
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: its in there regarding screen savers and power modes
<lakis1982> i right click desktop and go configure desktop ..then to screensaver and i cant see anything about power settings
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: try the tabs at the top
<lakis1982> the tabs into screensaver
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: have a flick around
<lakis1982> it doesnt have any tabs on screensaver section
<ActionParsnip> let me websearch
<ActionParsnip> maybe its not worded screensaver
<ActionParsnip> ?
<lakis1982> .
<massi_> lakis1982: maybey u need to install kpowermanager
<lakis1982> i have kubuntu 8.04 kde 3.5.9
<lakis1982> kpowermanager ssssucks
<massi_> it works for mw :p
<lakis1982> i tried it and doesnt work corrrecctly and u must have it all the time on , in the system tray
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-341617.html
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: looks like an xorg.conf edit
<ActionParsnip> backup the original first
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: did you try websearching before asking?
<ActionParsnip> if you look at the time stamps that took approc 120 seconds to find
<lakis1982> i tried but i cant find anything
<ActionParsnip> what did you search for?
<lakis1982> \the olink u gave me says abot screen going off automatically but i want the whole system going into sleep mode
<lakis1982> about kubuntu auto sleep
<ActionParsnip> its not the system sleeping
<ActionParsnip> try kubuntu stop monitor standby
<ActionParsnip> your system is standbying your monitor, the system is still running at full power
<lakis1982> but i dont want the system running
<lakis1982> i want it going into sleep mode
<lakis1982> so it is like is turned off
<ActionParsnip> i thought you just wanted your monitor to stop sleeping
<lakis1982> no
<ActionParsnip> ok
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<lakis1982> i cant find anything two days now
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: http://spidertools.com/ub_power.php
<lakis1982> let me see it
<ActionParsnip> try using suspend instead of sleep
<lakis1982> i have seen this site
<lakis1982> but how do i start an application
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: from konsole / yakuake. or right click and click run app
<ActionParsnip> then type what you want to run
<ActionParsnip> !hibernate
<ubottu> Factoid hibernate not found
<ActionParsnip> !sleep
<ubottu> Factoid sleep not found
<ActionParsnip> !standby
<ubottu> Factoid standby not found
<ActionParsnip> bah
<lakis1982> i type / yakuake ?
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: no, yakuake is a konsole replacement
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: you need to type whatever the powermanagement thing is called
<ActionParsnip> or try system settings
<ActionParsnip> maybe theres some power options there
<ActionParsnip> im at work on my xp lappy so cant really find out
<lakis1982> ther arent . i searched everywhere
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: is it not in screensaver any place
<lakis1982> the link u gave e says about ubuntu and gnome enviroments
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/17283/sleep-mode.html
<ActionParsnip> have you got kpowersave installed?
<ActionParsnip> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29295
<lakis1982> no
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: or pm-utils
<lakis1982> i have tried it yesterday
<lakis1982> pm-utils i havent tried
<ActionParsnip> the kde-apps link looks promising. Id try pm-utils first
<lakis1982> pm-utils i will install them now  and see
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: its just some stuff ive happened upon so i have no idea how good they are
<lakis1982> pm-tooles appears to be installed like adept manager says
<lakis1982> but how do i run pm-utils
<ActionParsnip> guess
<ActionParsnip> its more obvious than you think
<lakis1982> what u mean ?
<ActionParsnip> the program is called pm-utils
<ActionParsnip> so type
<ActionParsnip> pm-utils & in a konsole
<ActionParsnip> or even easier, type pm then press tab
<lakis1982> i type pm-utils and it says command not found
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: try tab auto complete
<lakis1982> pmap               pmi                pm-powersave       pm-suspend-hybrid
<lakis1982> pm-hibernate       pm-is-supported    pm-suspend
<lakis1982> lakis1982@lakis-desktop:~$ pm-powersave
<lakis1982> Argument needs to be true or false
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: in your bios is the option for acpi suspend enabled
<Edante> hey all
<Edante> wasup? :)
<lakis1982> i think yes
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: go check
<ActionParsnip> Edante: nm bro, you ok?
<lakis1982> hold on
<Edante> yeah fine :)
<Edante> so quiet here :)
<ActionParsnip> its nice, check #ubuntu if you want banter ;)
<ActionParsnip> usually along the lines of "how do I get the cube??"
<lakis1982> the acpi suspend is enabled
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: cool
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: i have no idea then man
<lumm> ich schnalls echt nit gestern meine syszeit über ntp updated
<lumm> heut geht se schonwieder 5-6 min vor
<lumm> nach 24h sinds dann teilweise schon 20minuten
<lumm> woran kann das liegen?
<ActionParsnip> !de | lumm
<ubottu> lumm: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lumm> oh
<lumm> sorry
<ActionParsnip> np man
<lumm> bad channel just #ku... in my channelist
<lumm> ;D
<flaccid> acpi support on linux desktop is woeful :)
<ActionParsnip> just leave yer system on
<ActionParsnip> 50W PSU ftw :D
<ActionParsnip> low end, low form factor pc
<ActionParsnip> :D
<sad> #españa
<sad> lol
<sad> #irc-hispano
<ndf> anyone here use k3b? #k3b is pretty much empty atm
<ndf> just need to know why i have to convert mp3s to wav to burn them?
<ndf> do i need LAME or something?
<makdaknife> ndf: I use k3b
<makdaknife> ndf: it depends on what sort of cd you're burning
<ndf> makdaknife: do i need LAME to put mp3s directly into an audio disc burn list?
<makdaknife> if you burn a data cd then you can leave them as mp3
<ndf> an audio disc
<makdaknife> yup... you'll need lame then
<ndf> ok
<Jabop> That's weird, I'm burning a cd as we speak
<Jabop> mp3 audio cd.
<ndf> =/
<ndf> maybe you allready have LAME?
<makdaknife> ndf: once you have lame installed, k3b will convert on the fly
<Jabop> Of course I have lame
<ndf> there you go then :P
<Jabop> Who doesn't have lame? :P
<ndf> k thx makdaknife
<ndf> makdaknife: is LAME in synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> !info lame
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.97-0.0 (hardy), package size 268 kB, installed size 728 kB
<makdaknife> up... try install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ndf> found lame
<ndf> will i need lame-extras too?
<makdaknife> ndf: I'm not sure... you will also need transcode
<Jabop> makdaknife: why will he need that?
<Jabop> I have lame libs and lame installed, and k3b is burning mp3s as audio cd for me
<makdaknife> ndf: just install the restricted-extras package... it will probably deal with the majority of problems you'll run into
<ndf> makdaknife: i'm not actually on kubuntu
<makdaknife> Jabop: If you look in the K3B configuration... you wil see that under programs it searches for transcode, and then uses lame etc through that
<ndf> i just came here because i needed help with k3b
<makdaknife> ndf: ha ha... fair enough
<ndf> :P
<makdaknife> ndf: you could prolly also get this sort of help on ##linux
<makdaknife> ndf: what distro are you using?
<ndf> ubuntu hardy 8.04
<ndf> i asked in #ubuntu-uk
<makdaknife> ndf: then you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ndf> lame and transcode dont appear to be in that package, is that because i've allready selected them elsewhere to install (i haven't applied the install yet)
<ndf> ?
<ndf> i seem to have most things from that package anyway now
<ndf> lol
<makdaknife> ndf: ha... I might be wrong about what is in that package... but there is a load of help for you here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<makdaknife> there is a section on burning/ripping CDs etc
<ndf> lame is in the package
<ndf> transcode is not
<flaccid> im a bit confused. is there a problem still ndf?
<ndf> no i'm just saying transcode isn't in that package
<flaccid> should it be?
<makdaknife> ndf: thanks for clarifying... transcode should be available though
<makdaknife> flaccid: I was probably misleading in my solution to the original problem... I suggested installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<flaccid> ah ok my bad
<ndf> it's ok i am installing both restricted-extras and transcode
<makdaknife> :-)
<ndf> thanks for the help =)
<ndf> now it is time to make a cigarette
<makdaknife> ndf: no problem... smoking will kill ya... apparently
<flaccid> hey um remind me, what uses transcode what is it used with in practice?
<ndf> apparently
<ndf> flaccid: on-the-fly conversion of audio files
<ndf> i.e: k3b
<eagles0513875> !dj
<ubottu> Factoid dj not found
<eagles0513875> any one know any dejaying software thats in the repos
<flaccid> ndf: is the the package it asks for/wants for burning audio cds from mp3s?
<ndf> eagles0513875: i'm also interested in your solution
<flaccid> !info mixxx
<ubottu> mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0~beta2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1553 kB, installed size 3024 kB
<eagles0513875> ty flaccid
<ndf> flaccid: it didn't actually ask for a specific package, it jsut told me to manually convert my mp3s to wave before trying
<ndf> then these guys told me i needed lame and transcode
<flaccid> ndf: ok, i might just test this out of interest because its not on this box yet
<eagles0513875> ndf:  i use soundkonverter to convert my audio
<makdaknife> flaccid: transcode is used to convert media files between formats... video and audio
<eagles0513875> !soundkonverter | ndf
<ubottu> Factoid soundkonverter not found
<Malic> ist der aktuelle firefox schon in den quellen oder is das noch ne beta?
<eagles0513875> !info soundkonverter | ndf
<ubottu> ndf: soundkonverter (source: soundkonverter): KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1888 kB
<eagles0513875> !de | Malic
<ubottu> Malic: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ndf> eagles0513875: nah i meant i was also interested in a dj package
<flaccid> yeah guys im aware what transcode does, but im seeing what uses it
<eagles0513875> !mixxx | ndf
<ndf> flaccid: k3b apparently
<eagles0513875> ndf: u were saying something about transcoding and what not
<ubottu> Factoid mixxx not found
<eagles0513875> what is up with the bot
<ndf> eagles0513875: yeah sorry micing up 2 conversations lol
<eagles0513875> ndf: in that case use soundkonverter for that
<ndf> !info mixxx
<ubottu> mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0~beta2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1553 kB, installed size 3024 kB
<eagles0513875> ndf: you would need lame flac and anything else you want to code in
<ndf> *mixing
<ndf> eagles0513875: yes i know, it's allready been solved, i need transcode and lame
<ndf> it's downloading
<ndf> no worries
<eagles0513875> kool
<makdaknife> eagles0513875: soundkonverter is great for converting files... but ndf wants to be able to burn audio cds on the fly from mp3 files
<eagles0513875> ndf: downloading mixxx as we speak
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhhhhh got it wouldnt k3b do that
<ndf> no k3b needs transcode to do it
<flaccid> ok i got that message, now i will add transcode
<ndf> which is why i'm downloading it instead of 'soundkonverter'
<Dr_Willis> Its all about front ends calling other commands. :)
<ndf> yea
<flaccid> i just want to know for sure for future reference. i rarely burn on this notebook because the optical drive is dead
<flaccid> ok transcode installed, same message in k3b, i shall now restart k3b
<flaccid> it certainly aint that pkg which is what i suspected
<flaccid> its actually this guys for mp3 -> audio cd : https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+question/6146
<flaccid> !info libk3b2-extracodecs
<eagles0513875> ndf:  you trying out mixxx
<flaccid> so essentially its libmad0 !
<flaccid> kmixxx is not as great as traktor dj studio but it works
<ndf> eagles0513875: nah not yet
<ndf> flaccid: so i dont need transcode?
<flaccid> oops i mean mixxx lol
<flaccid> no its as per what i wrote above. i knew it wasn't right when i heard it..
<bomber> i installed kubuntu a coup;e days ago and i just installed a radeon card in this box too
<bomber> My sound icon on the task bar dissappeared and i only get sound from amarok not from other programs
<ndf> so i need libk3b2-extracodecs ?
<eagles0513875> ndf: im having some isues getting mixxx to recognize my audio device im wondeirng if it has to do with me leaving amarok open
<flaccid> bomber: run kmix and you will get it back
<flaccid> ndf: correct.
<ndf> k
<ndf> eagles0513875: i don't know sorry
<bomber> ok thanks
<eagles0513875> its ok
<eagles0513875> im asking in their channel
<flaccid> amarok is a hog and they both programs need to support alsa duplex
<bomber> flaccid,  how can i make this change stay? after shutting down
<eagles0513875> flaccid: gotcha
<eagles0513875> ill try shutting down amarok
<flaccid> bomber: use sessions or put it in autostart
<ndf> bomber: add kmix to startup
<massi_> some1 know how to get the ip adreess of an access point?
<bomber> ahhhh ok thank guys
<eagles0513875> flaccid: even without amarok open same issue
<flaccid> massi_: it may not have one
<flaccid> eagles0513875: pretty normal. you could run it from konsole and see what the prob is
<massi_> flaccid: i'm connected via cable but the wireless is separated from router
<eagles0513875> goign to do that now
<flaccid> massi_: yeah we don't really help with network scanning in this channel..
<flaccid> its kubuntu support
<eagles0513875> flaccid: its not even listing my audio device now
<massi_> there is an other channel about that?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: before with amarok it was being listed at least
<flaccid> eagles0513875: sound problems are fun arent they :)
<flaccid> massi_: ##networking
<eagles0513875> flaccid: nightmare lol i dont have any issues with amarok
<jhutchins> massi_: Ap's usually set themselves up at .1 or .254
 * eagles0513875 knocks on wood
<jhutchins> massi_: Find the owner's manual online if you don't have one.
<massi_> i've already tryied 192.168.1.254 but it does not respond
<massi_> thx flaccid
<flaccid> pretty much. there is many sounds systems , servers etc. and all programs like to use them differently except for example K apps
<jhutchins> massi_: could be .0.254
<jhutchins> massi_: Could be some other subnet.  rtfm.
<flaccid> could also be anything if someone has changed it or even turned it off :p
 * eagles0513875 hates when something is quite obvious
<jhutchins> something I've used does 192.168.2.*
<massi_> jhutchins: 0.254 is my roter
<eagles0513875> massi_: do you have a machine currently using the wireless
<massi_> i've kubuntu and I'have wireless but I'm not able to use it. I just use lan
<eagles0513875> massi_: if u have another machine connected to what ever you are having issues with if it connected to the wireless router by wire use that to take a look at the ip of the router aka default gateway
<eagles0513875> massi_: are u on lan through the router that generates the wireless for ya
<jhutchins> Seriously, the easiest way is to find a manual for it and look it up.
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: that as well or he can check what his current default gateway is if he is wired to it in regards to the ip
<massi_> eagles0513875: yes, but wlan settings are separate from router and unfortunatelly i' ve gon no manuals
<eagles0513875> massi_: if u can log into the webinterface they will be there
<Kijutsu> Just bought a Dell XPS1530 and I'm wanting to dual boot Vista and Kubuntu.  Kubuntu seems to be having issues with resizing the Windows partition, as it bombs out with "Cannot resize partition.. aborting".  Not sure why, anybody have any clue?
<eagles0513875> as well as for the wired settings
<massi_> eagles0513875: I can take a loook at router's log
<eagles0513875> massi_: O_o doesnt that involve logging into the webinterface of the router to do that
<bak1an> hi all
<eagles0513875> ummmmmmmmm we got a problem the bot has left the channel
<massi_> eagles0513875: in log'system there is no mention about access point shh..
<flaccid> massi_: i won't show you how to scan, but its possible the ip is in your arp cache if connected to the ap. ie. arp -a
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> flaccid: u gave it away lol at least how to display all ips in the arp cache
<massi_> flaccid:  what's about arp cache?
<flaccid> Kijutsu: try installing qtparted after enabling universe repos from the livecd and running it under kdesudo or even easier just re-size it in Vista!
<Kijutsu> How the crap do you resize a partition in use?
<flaccid> massi_: huh
<eagles0513875> !language | Kijutsu
<flaccid> Kijutsu: you cannot , it must be unmounted
<eagles0513875> massi_: he was saying if u check your arp cache the ip of the ap might be in there
<Pici> Kijutsu: You cant do any operations on partitions in use
<Kijutsu> Exactly my point.
<ds187__> eagles0513875: no bot, no advice :-(
<eagles0513875> forgot bout that lol
<massi_> ok thx anyway guys
<eagles0513875> ubottu really grows on ya lol
<massi_> i'll reset anything
<flaccid> Kijutsu: well it won't be mounted if you just booted from the livecd ?
<Kijutsu> Thats the thing.. the installer bombs out with "cannot resize partition"
<lenea> can anyone please tell me how to see the windows drives in /media?
<eagles0513875> Kijutsu: i read somewhere u ahve to install kubuntu first then vista
<Kijutsu> Oy.. I so don't want to nuke the entire drive..
<eagles0513875> ended up having to do that for a friend of mine cuz i did it vista first then kubuntu and he ran into problems on vista
<Kijutsu> I gotta see if Dell provided Vista media first...
<lenea> can anyone please tell me how to see the windows drives in /media?
<flaccid> Kijutsu: yes common. try qtparted as advised. many people have had success this way..
<flaccid> lenea: disks and filesystems in system settings
<eagles0513875> flaccid: he should be weary and back up his data just in case it doesnt work
<Kijutsu> What's it do? drop it on a ramdisk until reboot?
<Kijutsu> eagles0513875, brand new laptop.. no data on it really. :P
<flaccid> eagles0513875: now linux last or windows will overwrite grub mbr
<eagles0513875> Kijutsu: just being careful dude
<Kijutsu> I appreciate it tho.
<eagles0513875> flaccid: that isnt right though at least not right with vista
<flaccid> backup is always assumed :)
<flaccid> it is right
<Kijutsu> What does vista do, lock down the drive?
<eagles0513875> i did it vista first kubuntu 2nd and after bout a day my friend was having issues and we reinstalled it the other way
<flaccid> an OS can't boot without a bootloader
 * dwidmann runs around in squares
<eagles0513875> O_o
<flaccid> Kijutsu: i don't know what vista does because its closed source
<dwidmann> without ubottu present ... I'm powerless
<eagles0513875> dwidmann: go get him
<Kijutsu> Blah... okay.. time to go experiment then.
<Kijutsu> thanks all.
<eagles0513875> Kijutsu: wait
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> hopefully he just resizes in qtparted or vista
<eagles0513875> damn it i have a feeling his dell has a recovery partition he needs to make the vista recovery discs with
<lenea> flaccid : it says the disks cannot be mounted. should i try and mount them by force?
<flaccid> hangon im confused, he has to resize but nothing is installed wtf?
<flaccid> lenea: is it in admin mode or did you run under kdesudo?
<lenea> flaccid : admin mode
<flaccid> is it asking you to force?
<lenea> flaccid : it tells me i can force it on my own risk :)
<flaccid> what type is the filesystem?
<lenea> no idea :|
<flaccid> well it might need disk checking but you can force mount on your own risk
<lenea> flaccid : nvm, i disabled writing access and now i can mount it
<eagles0513875> lenea: to check what types of file systems ur partitioins have run an fdisk -l
<eagles0513875> lenea: lists all partitions and filesystems
<flaccid> ok coolio
<lenea> they are NTFS
<flaccid> yep thats why..
<flaccid> and yeah it will say the type in system settings as well which gets the same kind of data fdisk -l gets
<lenea> doesn't matter anymore. i mounted them so it's ok :)
<lenea> thanks for the help
<flaccid> yeah just an fyi for eagles
<flaccid> np
<oli94> un french?
<Kijutsu> eagles0513875, what'd you say wait for?
<flaccid> Kijutsu: why you resizing when this notebook is 'blank' ?
<oli94> help me
<eagles0513875> Kijutsu: lol there is probably a partition that has the recovery media that you have to burn to cd/dvd yourself on the hard drive
<eagles0513875> !ask | oli94
<oli94> nobody for me
<flaccid> quick call a medic
<Kijutsu> flaccid, because i don't feel like completely reinstalling vista.
<eagles0513875> oli94:  patience
<Kijutsu> eagles0513875, no.. i looked.. there's a vista media in the junk dell sent with the laptop
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> hp puts it on the hard drive
<eagles0513875> but thank god i dont need it no more
<Kijutsu> yeah i hate that
<Kijutsu> I freakin' hate when they put it on the drive.
<Kijutsu> Guess what happens when the hard drive dies? OH!  no more recovery... awwww..
<eagles0513875> bought vista ultimate 64bit cuz hp borked it beyond belief had to reinstlal every other week
<oli94> do you speak french eagle?
<eagles0513875> Kijutsu: that happened to someone that brought it in at work not to long ago
<flaccid> Kijutsu: i thought vista wasn't on there yet
<eagles0513875> oli94: no i dont do u want the french channel
<Kijutsu> eagles0513875, you could have... well... obtained a copy of OEM vista and used your exisitng key :)
<rav> hello. Last night, my laptop locked up on a strange way. I transfered a file to my cellphone through bluetooth successfully, like I always do. Then I accidentally deleted the pairing in my cellphone, so I re-paired the devices. The pairing went through, and when the 'Connected' message popped up, the system locked up entirely. I couldn't switch to terminals, or restart the X server. The caps lock light was flashing like once per second. I had to shutdown the
<rav> laptop with the power button. I think it was because the laptop still had the phone as paired and I re-paired the devices.
<eagles0513875> Kijutsu: thats what we did
<Kijutsu> You missed the keyword... obtained... *cough*
<oli94> yes i want french channel
<eagles0513875> oli94: #kubuntu-fr
<Kijutsu> I don't know how many laptops i've saved over the years because the owner didn't have the know how to backup before the computer went kaput and I had a .. .copy.. of OEM XP home/pro around and just used their key on the bottom of the system.
<bbinotto> hi, with konsole, is there a way to configure the following: if i'm on IP xy, make background red?
<flaccid> Kijutsu: so what are you wanting to resize, have you done it yet?
<Kijutsu> the vista partition
<Kijutsu> but i gotta get wireless networking to pay attentino
<flaccid> so it is on there...
<Kijutsu> flaccid, I'm using it as we speak.
<flaccid> just go into vista and resize in computer management is easiest
<flaccid> otherwise like i said qtparted from livecd..
<Kijutsu> hmm.
<Kijutsu> interesting.
<Kijutsu> resizing a partition.. IN USE
<flaccid> yes correct
<Kijutsu> what will microshaft think of next
<flaccid> notice how its fat / ntfs it won't do anything else and there is reason for this etc..
<Kijutsu> okay.. the fact it just did that and it didn't let out the magic blue smoke amazes me.
<Kijutsu> flaccid, i'm new to vista.. i'm still back in oldschool XP knowledge.
<flaccid> gotta love user assumptions
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<flaccid> good evening blues rocker
<flaccid> who reminds me of kyus
<BluesKaj> hey flaccid
<flaccid> howdy
<BluesKaj> reminds you of who ?
<flaccid> the band kyus
<BluesKaj> sorry, dunno them
<flaccid> check em out you probably like em
<BluesKaj> I'm old , that's prolly why :)
<flaccid> they are like pretty low end kind of rock/blues
<flaccid> well these guys are not traditional :)
<BluesKaj> they from oz ?
<flaccid> um don't think so
<BluesKaj> perhaps we should take this conversation to #kubuntu-offtopic
<flaccid> ok
<Jucato> great idea :)
 * flaccid was waiting for Jucy to do that
<Jucato> nah. that was a sarcastic remark from me :)
<flaccid> hehe
<duh> How do you add a iso image to your sources.list?
<BluesKaj> you don't unless you're talking about a cd as a source
<duh> That was the ideo
<duh> idea
<Ash-Fox> mount the iso
<Ash-Fox> Then add the cd mount like you would a CD
<Ash-Fox> err iso mount
<flaccid> !iso
<flaccid> oh no bot still
<duh> Thanks
<Ash-Fox> sudo mkdir /mnt/blah && sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/blah
<drmarwat> hello
<drmarwat> how do i configure compiz after installation of nvidia drivers?
<Ash-Fox> You will probably want to use the file:/ method for accessing the contents though in sources.list
<drmarwat> both compiz and nvidia drivers are installed but compiz doesnt work for me
<Ash-Fox> drmarwat, did you run compiz?
<drmarwat> Ash-Fox: yes i did
<Ash-Fox> Oh wait, nevermind. I'm confusing it with beryl
<drmarwat> but i guess i need the command to configure nvidia driver to work with compiz
<Ash-Fox> Dragnslcr, tried compiz-kde?
<Ash-Fox> err drmarwat
<Ash-Fox> Your window manager needs to support using compiz before you can use compiz effects etc.
<Ash-Fox> compiz-kde is a window decorator/window manager that brings compiz to kde
<drmarwat> Ash-Fox: i have installed compiz-kde too
<epimeth> drmarwat: what release are you using?
<drmarwat> epimeth: you mean of the compiz or kubuntu?
<epimeth> drmarwat: kubuntu
<Barbar-OS> hi
<Barbar-OS> how can i open compiz fusion setting manager
<drmarwat> 8.04 , thats the version i have installed with kde 3.5.9
<epimeth> Barbar-OS: drmarwat: K-menu -> System -> Desktop Effects, THEN K-menu -> settings -> Advnaced Desktop Effects Settings
<drmarwat> epimeth: thanks will check that too
<epimeth> drmarwat: no worries
<PvtRyan> Hi.
<rafa_> ola
<PvtRyan> When upgrading from 710 -> 804 does anyone else see the updater telling you its updating to 804 LTS?
<rafa_> i´m hot
<Grim76__> 8.04 is an LTS release
<PvtRyan> I was under the impression that kubuntu 804 want LTS
<PvtRyan> s/want/wasn't
<drmarwat> epimeth: thanks it worked
<Grim76__> PvtRyan: You are correct.  I was looking at the wrong information
<Pici> PvtRyan: *K*ubuntu isnt LTS. Ubuntu is though, and they share many of the same packages.
<PvtRyan> It was a friend told me as I use ubuntu.
<PvtRyan> but I spent an hour arguing that 8.04 KB wasn't LTS..
<flaccid> LTS is for commercial support anyway
<PvtRyan> I figured as much..
<Pici> flaccid: Partially, but it also guarantees security updates and access to repositories.
<flaccid> well security updates should be guaranteed anyway with any decent distro. access to repos?
<PvtRyan> Thinking about raising it as a Bug as it's a tad misleading
<PvtRyan> Thanks for the confirmation guys. Bye.
<duh> Where can I get gpg keys for packages that apt tells me it can't authenticate?
<rajkalyan> can someone help me install java?
<rajkalyan> im using kubuntu 7.10
<stdin> rajkalyan: install the sun-java6-plugin package to get the java plugin (and jre)
<stdin> duh: what packages?
<rajkalyan> stdin: i can't get the K menu to open
<rajkalyan> should i use konsole and apt-get?
<stdin> yeah you can do that, but why can't you open the KMenu?
<rajkalyan> i dont know
<rajkalyan> i click it, the icon does the animation, it swells up, but nothing happens
<rajkalyan> how do i enter
<rajkalyan> its giving the license agreement
<rajkalyan> i can't push the OK button
<rajkalyan> wait i got it
<stdin> you use page-up/down, tab and enter to navigate
<rajkalyan> thanks
<rajkalyan> now how do i test it?
<Assurbanipal> damn, compiz goes crazy in kde....
<Assurbanipal> wat a pity
<Assurbanipal> :S
<stdin> rajkalyan: go to java.com maybe?
<rajkalyan> what do i do if it does'nt work?
<flaccid> sun java aint working in my firefox in fact no java will and the problem seems to be firefox' plugin wrapper..
<BluesKaj> flaccid, did you check your default java client , sudo update-alternatives --config java, the choose the java6 if available
<flaccid> correct.. thats all good
<flaccid> it exceptions out in the java, but it appears to be the wrapper causing it. people in #firefox couldn't even tell me how firefox handles java so screw em
<BluesKaj> maybe check in #java
<flaccid> nah they will get pissed with that
<Pici> flaccid: Did you try uninstalling gcjwebplugin ?
<flaccid> yes, but firefox requires it regardless of what java you want to use
<flaccid> that appears to be the wrapper
<BluesKaj> flaccid, got a url that's java heavy ?
<Pici> flaccid: No, I'm using java here without that installed.
<flaccid> um not really, i just use the java test page @ sun
<BluesKaj> ok
<flaccid> Pici: i uninstalled it and firefox would complain that i need it
<flaccid> Pici: ubuntu version?
<Pici> flaccid: 8.04.  Make sure that you've configured update-alternatives to use sun's java after you uninstall it
<Pici> flaccid: I also went through and configured the rest of the java alternatives, javac, javah, etc... but thats because I was reaching when I was doing it originally.
<flaccid> Pici: did that too!
<flaccid> i did updated all alternatives, still complained
<flaccid> even after reboot
<Pici> flaccid: And about:plugins says what?
<flaccid> i can't remember that one...
<flaccid> i'll try now
<flaccid> Pici: what is your dpkg -l | grep gcj ?
<Pici> flaccid: http://pastebin.com/f5d9112fe
<flaccid> ok, yeah its not intalled atm
<flaccid> are you sure it shows in about:plugins ?
<flaccid> i don't get java listed there
<flaccid> Pici: oh it also endlessly asks me to install plugins for the page
<jhutchins_wk> !find eclipse
<ubottu> Found: eclipse, eclipse-cdt, eclipse-common-nls, eclipse-efj, eclipse-gcj (and 18 others)
<jhutchins_wk> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<zorglu_> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<StFS> help... I was having problems with the application list not appearing when I did Alt+Tab and figured out somehow that kwin had to be responsible, so I did "apt-get --reinstall install kwin". Now kwin is not starting at all when I log in. How can I reset the whole thing to "factory settings"?
<flaccid> StFS: define 'whole thing' ?
<StFS> flaccid: ok... :) "anything that needs to be reset so I get my window title bars back as well as the application list when I do Alt+Tab"
<StFS> this most likely has something to do with me messing about with "Desktop Effects", I have since then removed all the compiz stuff but as I say, kwin is not working properly
<StFS> or... more accurately, it's not starting when I log in and after I start it manually, I'm not getting the application list when I do Alt+Tab
<genii> StFS: If kwin  is not strting what is the default window manager?
<thewhitepelican> does anyone run kubuntu through vbox?
<Faust-C> someone please look at this
<Faust-C> http://pastebin.ca/1051099
<duh> imagemagick can't be authenticated lol
<Faust-C> thewhitepelican: whats the issue
<Faust-C> trying to get xvidcap to work and i get thsi when itry to make video http://pastebin.ca/1051099
<StFS> genii: none as far as I can tell... I don't get any titlebars on my windows at least
<thewhitepelican> I have the latest version of vbox, I install the guest additions, and still can't go between guest and host without pressing the right ctrl key
<duh> Where to get the gpg key?
<flaccid> hooray for my hard crash
<flaccid> StFS: pastebin dpkg -l | grep kwin please
<genii> flaccid: Ouch
<Faust-C> thewhitepelican: whats host system running
<flaccid> yeah its happening a lot atm :(
<StFS> flaccid: http://pastebin.com/m79f70521
<kovak23> i have a wierd problem with kubuntu8.04 KDE4 on Vbox ... i cant seem to type in any kind of qoutes
<rajkalyan> i installed java by java's instructions but it still won't work
<thewhitepelican> Faust-C, gentoo. Also, I noticed when I attempt to shut down form kde4 beta 1 (which is what I'm running under vbox) it crashes and dumps me back to the gms screen
<thewhitepelican> er gdm screen
<Faust-C> thewhitepelican: probably cause of kde4 but idk havent ran across that
<kovak23> instead of double qoutes i get Â? in the text files... which i cud only see if i changed encodign to ansi instead of utf-8
<flaccid> StFS: goto a konsole now and do kwin --replace and let me know the problems
<thewhitepelican> ok thanks for trying
<Faust-C> error i get when trying to use xvidcap http://pastebin.ca/1051099
<StFS> flaccid: ok, when I do that I get the title- and scrollbars back on all the windows but Alt+Tab only switches between windows but doesn't display a list of applications
<StFS> flaccid: that problem may be unrelated to kwin though I guess
<flaccid> StFS: its possible that behaviour is turned off
<StFS> flaccid: but I'm going to log out now and back in to see if kwin starts automatically or not... hang on
<flaccid> and if it doesn't
<flaccid> StFS: start a failsafe session from kdm, then in the konsole run startkde and see if you get errors about kwin.
<StFS> flaccid: yes it's possible.. but then I'd like to know how to turn that back on
<StFS> flaccid: will do... be back in just a sec
<flaccid> StFS: Window Behaviour in system settings...
<flaccid> 'Show window list while switching windows' :)
 * flaccid lets you go test
<Faust-C> error i get when trying to use xvidcap http://pastebin.ca/1051099
<StFS> flaccid: grmpfh... it was off... thanks... so now I only hope I didn't mess up kwin completely doing my exercises with reinstalling it... gonna try that now...
<flaccid> cool
<BluesKaj> flaccid, most sites render fine even tho the,  http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml , doesn't load the applet in the test.
<flaccid> serious?
<flaccid> let me try
<flaccid> still no good, i'll try a few things and get back later
<thewhitepelican> Faust-C, does there need to be some program or daemon running in kubuntu to utilize the switch between guest and host?
<lakis1982> how do i set my computer going into sleep mode after some minutes of inactivity??
<Faust-C> thewhitepelican: no, should work out of the box,
<thewhitepelican> hmmm
<Faust-C> error i get when trying to use xvidcap http://pastebin.ca/1051099
<StFS> flaccid: nope... it doesn't start automatically... running "kwin --replace &" manually works fine but of course I shouldn't have to do this manually all the tima
<thewhitepelican> Faust-C, also, it doesn't work in ubuntu either. I installed that first
<StFS> s/tima/time/
<Faust-C> thewhitepelican: maybe its a issue w/ gentoo ? i primarly virtualize MS, havent had much use for linux vm unless its on ESX
<thewhitepelican> oh ok
<thewhitepelican> possible
<thewhitepelican> ty
<flaccid> StFS: need to do the failsafe session and see the problem , but pastebin ~/.xsession-errors first
<StFS> flaccid: http://pastebin.com/dbfda730
<StFS> flaccid: gonna reboot into safe mode... although I don't think there's any error going on... I just think that this Desktop Effect stuff somehow replaced some line somewhere from starting kwin to starting compiz... and when I removed the Desktop Effect thingy, it didn't properly revert that config change...
<Faust-C> error i get when trying to use xvidcap http://pastebin.ca/1051099
<StFS> anyways... going into failsafe
<flaccid> StFS: what kde version are you running and which desktop effects?
<StFS> flaccid: ok... I'm in failsafe mode now and I got a single terminal up that way but the window doesn't have any titlebar (so I'm assuming that kwin wasn't started)
<flaccid> ^^
<StFS> flaccid: I'm on kubuntu 8.04, and I have installed KDE4 as well but I'm not using that at all
<flaccid> which effects were you using?
<StFS> flaccid: so, just the KDE packages from the official kubuntu repositories
<flaccid> in kde3
<zorglu_> ultra naive question, i installed vmware server, all went well... but now how do i launch virtual machine on it ?
<flaccid> also are your sessions turned on and is there anything in Autostart?
<StFS> flaccid: umm... just the ones that were in the menu... (I don't have the K menu in failsafe mode) but it's just called "Desktop Effects" and there's an install button there
<StFS> flaccid: hmm my sessions turned on?
<rav> StFS: sounds like compiz was uninstalled while enabled. Happened to me, i reinstalled compiz, and choose 'No Effects' to enable Kwin
<flaccid> StFS: right, so i would assume compiz is running on startup and that needs to be turned off
<StFS> rav: hmm... interesting... I'll try that maybe
<StFS> flaccid: yup... gonna try what rav suggested
<StFS> be back in a bit
<flaccid> desktop-effects-kde4 is experimental and doesn't work very good with compiz fusion
<flaccid> yah turn off effects
<StFS> bahh... how the hell do I log out of failsafe mode?
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> exit out of all windows/consoles
<StFS> flaccid: yup... figured that one out :)
<flaccid> hey my config window has nothing in it
<flaccid> oops wrong window
<flaccid> desktop-effects-kde4 was crashin hectic on me i couldn't realy use it
<StFS> woohoo... it worked
<StFS> rav: thanks
<StFS> flaccid: thanks so much for all your help!
<rav> StFS: you're welcome
<flaccid> hey StFS so is your compiz fusion working now or you using kwin ?
<StFS> flaccid: using kwin
<StFS> flaccid: never got that compiz desktop effect thingy to work properly
<StFS> flaccid: or at least, I never noticed any difference
<flaccid> StFS: yeah it didn't even start lol
<flaccid> you have to do compiz --replace
<flaccid> but it looks like it was running for you on the startup but no window decorations etc.
<StFS> flaccid: well no... the problem I had was when I switched back to kwin... so when I was (or at least thought I was) running compiz, everything looked ok (not particularly flashy, but it worked)... but when I removed the desktop effects and went back to kwin everything got borked
<flaccid> right understood
<StFS> flaccid: so I think compiz was running for me... but as I said, I just didn't notice anything flashy ;)
<flaccid> you have to configure it
<flaccid> the window decorations if working would of looked different to kwin/kde
<StFS> flaccid: yeah, I'm sure I just have to do something "undocumented" to get it working properly... but since this is my work laptop I'm just gonna give up on flashy stuff for now ;)
<StFS> I have KDE4 and I can play around with that if I want... that's more than enough for me ;)
<rav> i've only used compiz on kde 3.5.9. I didn't like that it only has 2 desktops, and can't use my Kwin sounds that I'm very fond of.
<genii> rav: The number of desktops can be changed in the ccsm. The underlying kwin themes can be used in compiz with the kde-window-decorator --replace
<rav> genii: the sound themes?
<genii> rav: Seems to work onmine.
<RiotingPacifist> i ran out of space on /boot and so i manually deleted some files, now i cant uninstall  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, not too bad, but because i tried to now my apt-get is unusalbe
<rav> genii: what's ccsm?
<genii> RiotingPacifist: So apt-get install --reinstall it then remove it again
<genii> rav: compizconfig-settings-manager
<lakis1982> how do i set my computer going into sleep mode after some minutes of inactivity??
<RiotingPacifist> genii that doesn't work
<rav> genii: interesting, that wasn't installed. Will play around with it :)
<genii> RiotingPacifist: Do the !aptfix, then the --reinstall thing then the remove thing
<genii> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<RiotingPacifist> genii: still no luck :(
<genii> RiotingPacifist: What exact error is it giving
<virtualman> Bom dia pessoal!
<genii> !br | virtualman
<ubottu> virtualman: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<RiotingPacifist> gzip: stdout: No space left on device // update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic// subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<virtualman> estou com um problema no aptitude update/upgrade
<genii> RiotingPacifist: OK. Thats because when you removed some of those files, the post install script can't find them and errors out. Just force it
<virtualman> alguem sabe como resolver
<virtualman>  estou com um problema no aptitude update/upgrade alguem sabe como resolver ?
<virtualman> Removendo linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-17-generic ...
<virtualman> FATAL: Could not open '/boot/System.map-2.6.24-17-generic': No such file or directory
<virtualman> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-17-generic
<virtualman> Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic
<Pici> !br | virtualman
<ubottu> virtualman: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<virtualman> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-17-generic
<virtualman> dpkg: erro processando linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-17-generic (--remove):
<genii> virtualman: English por favor
<virtualman>  subprocesso post-removal script retornou código de saída de error 1
<virtualman> Erros foram encontrados durante processamento de:
<virtualman>  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-17-generic
<virtualman> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<virtualman> A instalação de um pacote falhou. Tentando recuperar :
<Pici> ...
<genii> RiotingPacifist: dpkg with the --force-remove-reinstreq  option  should work on it
<RiotingPacifist> thx
<virtualman> !br | virtualman
<genii> virtualman:  /j #ubuntu-br
<The-Compiler> How can I export a raw file from audacity?
<rajkalyan> is there anyway to launch adept without the K menu? like with run command?
<rajkalyan> is there any way to terminate the K menu and restart it
<rajkalyan> how do i test if i have flash?
<luvinlinux> youtube
<lg188_> hey
<rajkalyan> can you guys help me with my mouse
<rajkalyan> i can't use my mouse
<rajkalyan> i have to use my touchpad
<lg188_> I'm having trouble with installing my new g wirless desktop card
<lg188_> hey
<rajkalyan> wireless?
<lg188_> yes
<rajkalyan> is it a trendnet?
<lg188_> let me check
<rajkalyan> and get me the model # aswell
<lg188_> belkin Wirelles G Desktop Card
<rajkalyan> oh snap
<dwidmann> what in the name of weirdness ..... I just logged out and logged back in, and everything in my home folder is showing up on my desktop
<rajkalyan> its belkin??
<lg188_> yes
<dwidmann> and the Desktop and Desktop2 directories are gone ...
<rajkalyan> ok lets get busy
<lg188_> ^^
<lg188_> can't fiend the mdoel number
<rajkalyan> do you have ndiswrapper?
<lg188_> model*
<lg188_> nope
<lg188_> i can transport with usb
<rajkalyan> should be on top or on barcode #
<rajkalyan> is it a pci or usb
<lg188_> 7000df
<lg188_> oh ..
<stdin> dwidmann: in System Settings -> About Me -> Paths, change the "Desktop path" to something else, then back to your Desktop dir
<rajkalyan> copy the number and the name and everything
<rajkalyan> you'll need it
<dwidmann> stdin: known issue?
<lg188_> rajkalyan: that's kk
<rajkalyan> whats kk?
<stdin> dwidmann: it's been reported yeah, but the cause is unknown
<lg188_> Belkin Wireless G Desktop Card ver. 7000df / 74c0302665
<rajkalyan> great
<rajkalyan> first install ndiswrapper
<lg188_> rajkalyan: mesn ok
<lg188_> means*
<dwidmann> stdin: did the others who reported have a dual head setup by any chance?
<rajkalyan> lg188_: go to tprivate cha
<dwidmann> (just a curiosity question)
<stdin> dwidmann: not all
<rajkalyan> *private *chat
<lg188_> kk
<dwidmann> okay, that rules that out then
<dwidmann> thanks stdin, that and a logout took care of it
<Muzer> what is the easiest way to schedule a program to run every bootup?
<lg188_> actual shoudl be handy never knowed
<dwidmann> Muzer: I would just add it as a script to /etc/init.d/ Muzer
<RiotingPacifist> i need to manually install some source code for a ubuntu package, where to i put it so that compilers know its thier?
<Muzer> dwidmann: Thanks. I just made a tmp folder in my home folder because it's more convinient to access, and I want it to clear on boot.
<dwidmann> Muzer: hmm?
<dwidmann> okay then
<Muzer> do I just add a symlink to the script at "/etc/init.d/cleartmp.sh" then
<kreger_> hey all
<virtualman> olá pessoal estou retornando aqui para pedir ajuda novamente. Se alguém puder ajudar ficaria agradecido
<dwidmann> muzer: just put the file in there or symlink or whatnot, then "sudo update-rc.d scriptname (not full path!!) defaults
<virtualman> o meu problema esta com um link quebrado e não consigo mais atualizar meu sistemas
<ivan_> hello, how can i see my grub list?? where is it>>??
<lg188_> crap
<EagleScreen> ivan_: it is in /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<lg188_> sorry
<lg188_> can anbody helpme with instalin nisdwrapper
<ivan_> Eagle
<lg188_> how do you install an package with adept ?
<lg188_> hallo ?
<ivan_> EagleScreen, if i have installed ubuntu and i cant see it my grub menu what do i do, i added new lines and redirected them to their partition, but still i cant enter ubuntu
<lg188_> ivan_: i would like to help you but it's to long i didn't used (K)Ubuntu
<nightrow> i have a problem: after removing compiz, i lost window border. Someone said to type kwin --replace, which works, but i have to type it at each session startup. How can i fix that ?
<ivan_> lg188_, thanks no worries
<ivan_> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<EagleScreen> grub is the same for kubuntu and ubuntu
<lg188_> I KNWO THA I DIN4T USED A LONG TIME
<lg188_> sxorry for caps
<EagleScreen> ivan: is your menu.lst file empty??
<Daisuke_Laptop> isn't it a little early in the day to be hitting a bottle of grandpa's cough syrup?
<ivan_> EagleScreen, nope
<lg188_> Daisuke_Laptop: what the time ?
<EagleScreen> nope?
<lg188_> Daisuke_Laptop: in begium its 19.18 not to early in the day for me
<lg188_> Belgium*
<EagleScreen> ivan, do you still have problems with GRUB?
<contrast83> Greets, everyone.
<contrast83> Anyone here using E17?
<lg188_> contrast83: greets
<lg188_> contrast83: i don't
<nightrow> anyone for my problem ?
<ivan_> EagleScreen, yes i cant open my ubuntu, since i installed my kubuntu i cant enter to kubuntu it does not appear on he grub even though it has its partition and files, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21442/  i added some lines so it could work but they dont work
<SlimG> Anyone know of a good audiotagging application for KDE? I'm used to Kid3
<emilsedgh> SlimG: better than Amarok?
<SlimG> I think Amarok is a bit lean on taggingfeatures, but thanks for the tip emilsedgh
<lg188_> emilsedgh: that's than really good the
<contrast83> SlimG: EasyTag and Cowbells are nice, but they're Gtk.
<emilsedgh> there are some plans to make it awesome on Amarok2 i guess.
<contrast83> Anyone using the Neon repo for Amarok 2? I'm wondering if it's worth checking out.
<SlimG> contrast83: Well, if theyr'e good it doesn't really matter if they're GTK, so I'll try them out (thanks)
<contrast83> SlimG: No prob, it's been a while since I used either, so I don't remember which one I liked more. Amarok usually does the job for me.
<contrast83> SlimG: On a similar note, if you need a killer batch-renamer, KRename is great - it can name files based on meta info (id3 tags for example).
<lg188_> Belkin Wireless G Desktop Card ver. 7000df / 74c0302665 problems getting it ready
<contrast83> Doesn't Xubuntu have a batch renamer installed by default?
<SlimG> contrast83: Kid3 already does that in addition to it's tagging-features
<contrast83> SlimG: Ahh, nice... So why not use that? -_~
<SlimG> contrast83: It has some minor limits, and I'd hate do use the same application forever if theres a better alternative out there, therefore I ask you guys :)
<contrast83> Point taken. I'm the same way on always looking for something better, hehe.
<jcolbert> can anyone point out something that might explain how to setup a kubuntu netboot server for Dell GX280
<Flare183> !server | jcolbert
<ubottu> jcolbert: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<jcolbert> thanx flare183, I was under the impression that I would not need to use ubuntu server for this task, as I just want to configure a PXE boot
<Flare183> jcolbert: Well there is no such thing as Kubuntu Server, just Ubuntu Server
<dwidmann> Flare183: but there is such a thing as kubuntu with some server-ish daemons running
<Flare183> dwidmann: yes, yes there is
<glasse> Hi, I'm having some keyboard trouble: when I press F4 at a console running loadkeys, I get the keycod 0x83 0xd5, but when running xev, I don't get any symbol at all. F3 and F5 both send keycodes fine.
<soner> what is the best emulator for ubuntu to run windows on it? i couldn't get run battlefield 2 with wine
<compilerwriter> Anyone here use KMyMoney?  There is nobody on their channel at moment.
<emilsedgh> soner: there is just wine.
<soner> emilsedgh:  i'm talking about somethinlike wmvare
<emilsedgh> soner: vmware :)
<soner> but it's not free
<emilsedgh> qemu
<soner> is it good?
<emilsedgh> i dont know
<mr---t-> soner: make sure you have the latest updates from wine , I had programs that wouldn't run with the version that came on the cd but run fine now after updates
<emilsedgh> check it out
<emilsedgh> Wine 1.0 Released yesterday though.Viva Wine
<czarny> hej
<czarny> jest tu ktoś z polski?
<emilsedgh> !pl | czarny
<ubottu> czarny: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<slow-motion> hi
<kanniball> hi!
<mr---t-> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kanniball> :)
<kanniball> I would like to format my new 500GB external drive with other filesystem...
<kanniball> I've read about ext3 and xfs, but they don't support undelete in a simple way
<kanniball> and since this willl be a backup drive (usb), it would be nice to have undelete support
<kanniball> anybody can point me to another filesystem?
<dwidmann> kanniball: I'm not sure any filesystems have a particularly convenient way to undelete.
<dwidmann> kanniball: your best bet is to rely on the "trash" folder really ... that way you get a second chance to think hard before deleting
<kanniball> but in a network shared disk, is not that easy
<nagybakay> üdv
<nagybakay> valaki tudna nekem segíteni ?
<__Adam___> hello, Is KDE 4 released and stable?
<emilsedgh> __Adam___: KDE 4.0 is relased.KDE 4.1 will be released in 29 July
<SSJ_GZ> __Adam___: KDE4 was released on Jan 11th.  "Stability" seems to vary from person to person.
<__Adam___> okay
<emilsedgh> hey SSJ_GZ
<SSJ_GZ> __Adam___: Feature regressions from KDE3 seem to cause more problems than instability, though.
<__Adam___> is it easy to upgrade from 3 to 4?
<SSJ_GZ> emilsedgh: Hey dude :)
<SSJ_GZ> __Adam___: Depends on your distro.  I don't think there's any tool to convert your KDE3 settings to KDE4 ones, though :/
<emilsedgh> SSJ_GZ: iirc there arent changed.apps should work with older settings
 * __Adam___ is running Kubuntu :)
<SSJ_GZ> emilsedgh: Cool - have you tried this yourself?
<dwidmann> kanniball: an interesting, custom solution if multiple linux computers are involves, would be to use konqueror and create a service menu for moving the file to a trash folder you specify instead of actually deleting the file
<__Adam___> i have been running Kubuntu for 3 weeks.... was opensuse 10.3
<emilsedgh> SSJ_GZ: no
<dwidmann> !hardy | __Adam___
<ubottu> __Adam___: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<dwidmann> hmm, wait, that's not the one I wanted
<dwidmann> rats
<dwidmann> !factoids > dwidmann
<__Adam___> that would be the one :) 8.04
<kanniball> dwidmann: ok, that's a solution...
<kanniball> dwidmann: I will use ext3...
<dwidmann> !kde4 | __Adam___
<ubottu> __Adam___: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Nyad> what cpu architechtures does kubuntu run on?
<__Adam___> cant use apt then ?
<SSJ_GZ> emilsedgh: Ok
<dwidmann> Nyad: i386 and amd64 are supported .... not sure about sparc, and they've discontinued ppc
<dwidmann> !architecture
<ubottu> Factoid architecture not found
<Nyad> ok so only intel and amd  with their i386 and amd64. no others?
<Nyad> that's x86 and x86-64 right?
<dwidmann> right
<__Adam___> got it :P
<damien> #bash
<Nyad> dwidmann: but linux runs on other archs, why doesn't ubuntu?
<dwidmann> Nyad: maintenance takes time and effort, the more arch's you add ..... well, you can see where that's going
<Nyad> MS windows only runs on x86 and x86-64 right?
<dwidmann> as far as I know
<__Adam___> i think they did support another Nyad
<damien> Is it useful to always have Konsole open?
<SSJ_GZ> damien: That's up to you :)
<dwidmann> __Adam___: there are also packages for KDE 4.1B available (4.0.80) and a kde-nightly setup (4.0.82 currently)
<dwidmann> !info yakuake | damien
<ubottu> damien: yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 176 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<__Adam___> dwidmann, i'll stick with a stable release :)
<stefan-f> How can I see which runlevel exclamd is using?
<miquel_puig> hi is someone here who can help me, I have a problem with my wireless network
<miquel_puig> ?
<_CrashMaster_> miquel_puig: Whats the problem?
<ubunturos> !wifi | miquel_puig
<ubottu> miquel_puig: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<miquel_puig> I've always used GNOME, but decided to try KDE, so I installed it, but the wireless connection doesn't work, when in GNOME it did. Moreover, if I enter to GNOME and then close session and go to KDE it works
<miquel_puig> you can check my syslog, iwconfig and ifconfig here: http://pastebin.php-es.info/1234
<virtualman> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<_CrashMaster_> miquel_puig: hang on, Im looking at it
<miquel_puig> sure, thanks
<_CrashMaster_> hm. looks like everything is ok.. what exactly are your symptoms?
<miquel_puig> well...
<miquel_puig> in KDE internet just doesn't work, any ping gets a "network unreachable" message
<miquel_puig> even to the router
<_CrashMaster_> And you're sure you've succesfully associated to your WAP?
<miquel_puig> it's WEP, and yes, because in GNOME works fine
<_CrashMaster_> So.. you start KDE and can't connect  to the network. But if you start Gnome and then switch to KDE you can connect?
<miquel_puig> right
<_CrashMaster_> What application are you using in KDE to manage your network connections?
<miquel_puig> hmm I think it's Kmenu/preferences/internet/wireless manager or sth alike
<_CrashMaster_> try Knetworkmanager. Kmenu / Internet / Knetworkmanager
<miquel_puig> ok, I'll try
<mrksbrd> anyone know how to extract an .exe file to get the contents??
<Agent_bob> unzip file.exe
<mrksbrd> asking me for a program to do it though
<Agent_bob> are you sure it's an execitable zip file then ?
<Agent_bob> maybe some wierd warper around a cab file or something
<mrksbrd> it is a windows driver package exe file for my wifi card
<_CrashMaster_> and extractable .exe sounds like a win32 binary.
<mrksbrd> ark will not do it since it is a windows file
<_CrashMaster_> Extract it via Wine
<mrksbrd> all i need is the inf file for my wificard...the one I have gotten thru here doesn't want to work  even though i had it running in the past
<_CrashMaster_> mrksbrd: Sounds like you're using ndiswrapper, which means you'll need the .inf and the .sys drivers.
<_CrashMaster_> mrksbrd: do you have a running Windows box anywhere?
<mrksbrd> this is a dual boot machine
<mrksbrd> guess i'll have to boot up windows....just wasn't sure if linux had the capabilities to do the same
<Agent_bob> err umm is the .inf not in C:\windows\inf\ ?
<mrksbrd> should be
<mrksbrd> not sure if i can access it from linux side though
<_CrashMaster_> Agent_bob: Not if he hasn't extracted the drivers
<_CrashMaster_> mrksbrd: You have a flash drive, or a CD burner?
<mrksbrd> flash
<_CrashMaster_> boot to windows, extract your files to the flash drive, then boot back in linux.
<rav> hello. I installed hplip 2.8.5 from a binary, and now I want to go back to the official kubuntu version 2.8.2. I've tried removing /usr/share/hplip, but when I install 2.8.2 I can't use it
<_CrashMaster_> Linux will see the flash drive and you can copy  / use your files as needed.
<mrksbrd> yea was as simple as it sounds i now like to use windows as little as possible.....but if i must
<mrksbrd> thanks all
<Agent_bob> _CrashMaster_ ?    never mind.   we aren't on the same page.
<_CrashMaster_> Agent_bob: I dont even know what book we're reading.
<Agent_bob> _CrashMaster_ :)
<Agent_bob> rav sounds like the config file needs purged
<Agent_bob> rav maybe something like  sudo apt-get -P remove cupsys hplip ;sudo apt-get install cupsys hplip
<Agent_bob> s/-P/--purge/
<rav> Agent_bob: I tried purging hplip and it didn't work. will purging cups help?
<Agent_bob> try it
<zabbadapp> Kopete (3.x in Kubuntu 8.04) with the OTR crypto plugin seems to ignore any character encoding settings for a contact (I get utf-8 text shown as non variable-mulitbyte). Or am I doing it wrong?
<rav> Agent_bob: it wants to uninstall kubuntu-dekstop
<helpy> how do you run commands as root ?
<helpy> or get owner's access for specific actions ?
<darkdelusions> Does anyone know if they updated the kde 4.1 packages recently with a more recent build?
<Agent_bob> rav so let it.  you lose nothing thre.
<Agent_bob> there
<_CrashMaster_> helpy: use "sudo"
<Agent_bob> !sudo helpy
<ubottu> Factoid sudo helpy not found
<Agent_bob> !sudo | helpy
<ubottu> helpy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<helpy> yea but i want to delete a folder from my home directory in konqueror
<helpy> how do i do that with root privilege ?
<milos> kdesu konqueror
<Agent_bob> why use konq just to del a dir ?    sudo rm -R path/
<Agent_bob> why use konq just to del a dir ?    sudo rm -R dir
<helpy> umm
<helpy> lets see
<elbasan> hey I am new on this linux but when I go to add or remove programs- internet- firefox is green I can't clik on to install
<Agent_bob> if you use konq it will probably trash it rather than deleting it anyway.    and if you have root owned crap in your home dir there is something wrong with what you've been doing anyway
<milos> Agent_bob: some people like GUI apps. Do not ram command line down their throats :-)
<helpy> thanks it worked milos
<helpy> thanks Agent_bob
<rav> Agent_bob: still not working
<milos> helpy: type "kdesu konqueror" and press Enter. Enter the root password at the prompt. Type Shift-Delete to delete files (they will NOT go to trash)
<Agent_bob> rav give me a sec.
<elbasan> hey any help with this kubuntu I am going crazy
<FTB|Schlaaaand> Schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand
<milos> elbasan: Describe your problem without undue emotion :-)
<bs_> hallo
<Agent_bob> rav check in  /etc/hp/hplip.conf
<milos> elbasan: provide exact details, your actions, Kubuntu responses.
<Agent_bob> rav check it's "home" and "run" settings      >>> home=/usr/lib/hplip  run=/var/run/hplip
<elbasan> how to install firefox or macromedia flash or any other programs from internet
<rav> Agent_bob: i have that file. run is just '/var/run'
<milos> You need to spend some time reading basic documentation. It's like you were asking how to operate a car parking automat when the procedure is written right on the parking automat itself.
<elbasan> hahhaha
<Agent_bob> rev ok home is the more important var there
<rav> Agent_bob: and home is /usr/share/hplip
<milos> elbasan: when you click the Start button there is a menu item called "Add/Remove programs'.
<Agent_bob> rav try changing it's home   see if it helps.  you'll have to restart it too     sudo /etc/init.d/hplip* restart
<elbasan> when I go to add or remove programs-- internet-- firefox is green I can not clik on so that I can install
<bestpvp> whats the best way to deteck your drives?
<Agent_bob> bestpvp hdd's ?
<bestpvp> yeah
<Agent_bob> bestpvp cat /proc/partitions
<Agent_bob> bestpvp if you need more info use     sudo fdisk -l      and if that's not enough    lswh | less
<Agent_bob> ooops   lshw | less
<Agent_bob> typo.
<rav> Agent_bob: there's no hplip on /etc/init.d
<milos> elbasan: I have never seen any green color in Add/Remove programs.
<bestpvp> i see the usb drives
<Agent_bob> rav ah.  maybe that's a problem  o.O
<rav> reboot?
<bestpvp> not sure if there mounted or not that
<Agent_bob> rav what for ?
<rav> Agent_bob: last resort
<milos> elbasan: but if Add/Remove programs is malfunctioning, run Adept Manager.
<Agent_bob> rav of a windows user maybe.
<Agent_bob> rav   grep etc/init.d /var/lib/dpkg/info/hplip.list
<rav> Agent_bob: no result
<Agent_bob> ;/
<Agent_bob> ok!
<Agent_bob> rav   grep etc/init.d /var/lib/dpkg/info/hpoj.list
<rav> Agent_bob: No such file or directory
<Agent_bob> rav how did you install hplip ?
<elbasan> when I go to adept manager I search for firefox and I get mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb status installed
<rav> Agent_bob: i installed the binary for version 2.8.5. Then uninstalled it according to HPLIP's website, and installed version 2.8.2 with aptitude.
<bestpvp> hey
<bestpvp> do usb drives get called elements?
<Agent_bob> rav and aptitude didn't throw any errors at you ?
<rav> Agent_bob: no
<Agent_bob> rav hmmm
<milos> elbasan: you need to have "firefox" or "firefox-3.0" or "firefox-2.0" installed.
<Agent_bob> rav you still have the bin package ?
<milos> elbasan: is your Kubuntu version 8.04 ???
<rav> Agent_bob: no, deleted it
<Agent_bob> ;/
<bestpvp> how do u dedect mounted drives?
<Agent_bob> df -h
<Agent_bob> or mount
<Agent_bob> rav umm i'm thinking.   i'll get back to you,   if no one else jumps in.
<milos> elbasan: you need to have "firefox" or "firefox-3.0" or "firefox-2" installed.
<rav> Agent_bob: i'll try re-installing the 2.8.5 bin
<elbasan> NO my I got the CD from my friend on the CD it is 6.10
<bestpvp> i can't find those usb drive there
<elbasan> can I update through internet
<milos> elbasan: Gee that is ancient Linux. Two years old. You are wasting your time and our time. Get the latest Kubuntu.
<Agent_bob> bestpvp oh usb,  that's probably in /proc/usb  or /proc/bus/usb   something err other i don't mess with that much
<Agent_bob> bestpvp what exactly have you got ?
<elbasan> ok thanks man for your help
<milos> elbasan: I do not recommend updating. You would need to go through all versions between 6.10 and 8.04. You would spend at least two whole days doing it
<bestpvp> well theres 2 usb drives
<Agent_bob> rav maybe install hpoj and see if it fixes it ?
<elbasan> thanks milos
<slow-motion> n8
<bestpvp> sdc1 and sdd1
<milos> elbasan: download fresh Kubuntu. Burn to CD. Install new Kubuntu (with HD partition reformatting). This will take 30 minutes.
<Agent_bob> bestpvp external hdd, flash thumb drive or what ?
<bestpvp> well there 500gb each
<rav> Agent_bob: trying that now
<bestpvp> externals
<Agent_bob> bestpvp ok.   now i know what you have.   what are you trying to get it to do ?
<bestpvp> well trying to find away to access them hehe
<Agent_bob> bestpvp how about "konqueror: media:// "    or as root: "mkdir -p /media/sdc1 /media/sdd1 ;mount /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1 ;mount /dev/sdd1 /media/sdd1 "
<Agent_bob> the first uses the kio slave socket to access the devices  the second is the historic linux way of accessing media "you mount it"
<rav> Agent_bob: in installed that, and now I can configure OfficeJets. But hplip is still broken
<Agent_bob> bestpvp the "blkid "  the block id of the file system/s is displayed which can be used to make the devices permanant if you want to go that way
<Agent_bob> rav idk.   i'm at a loss on that one.   one other thing that might but probably wont help    sudo apt-get --force-all install hplip
<Agent_bob> or is it force-yes in apt ???
<Agent_bob> force-all is a dpkg switch
<Agent_bob> oh and --reinstall  that  ^
<blondie> how do you create a script to execute a command?
<Agent_bob> but like i said,  i doubt that will help   seeing that you have already purged it and reinstalled it...
<Ashex> can anyone tell me where the flash plugin is saved?
<Ashex> libflashplayer.so?
<Agent_bob> blondie echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\necho "this is my first script"' > script.sh ;chmod 755 script
<rav> Agent_bob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21488/
<Agent_bob> blondie drop that in a terminal and you'll have made your first one.
<Agent_bob> rav hmmm. py module errors.   i'm not a snake charmer
<Agent_bob> maybe someone else can answer that one.
<Agent_bob> blondie if you do as described above you'll have a working example;   you can remove the line that reads  echo "this is my first script"    and put any command there.
<jfpaquin> Hello world!
<Agent_bob> err add .sh to chmod script(.sh)     :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Agent_bob> echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\necho "Hello world!"' > my_script.sh ;chmod 755 my_script.sh
<Agent_bob> jfpaquin ^
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: bice!
<ActionParsnip> *nice
<Agent_bob> :)
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: arnie likes one liners too ;)
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip ?
<Agent_bob> oh arnie   :)
<ricardo> oi
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: arnold schwarzeneggar
<ActionParsnip> sup ricardo]
<SegSis> ola
<Agent_bob> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SegSis> hola!!
<Agent_bob> well they are almost finished updating and patching dapper,  so it's almost time to tell everyone to not use it anymore...    ?    what am i missing about that phylosophi ?      i would think that it's now time to "release" it ...
<Agent_bob> it's like saying "i got all the programs working on this system, so it's time to delete the system and try something that doesn't work..."
<Agent_bob> </rant>
<Agent_bob> <conclusion>  the idea must not be to supply a stable usable system, but rather to "develop software" endlessly and for naugh. </conclusion>
<jmichaelx> what is the deal with "
<jmichaelx> The desktop entry file
<jmichaelx> /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<jmichaelx> has an invalid menu entry
<jmichaelx> addAsPodcast.
<jmichaelx> good grief
<jmichaelx> apologies, i didn't mean for that to happen
<Agent_bob> don't apologize, just state your remorse.
<jmichaelx> what is the deal with "The desktop entry file /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop has an invalid menu entry addAsPodcast." showing up whenever a person mouses over the icon for an .html file in dolphin?
<jmichaelx> AND.... i am eternally remorseful for my grave error.
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: if you dont need it you can remove it
<jmichaelx> remove what?
<Agent_bob>  what is the deal with "The desktop entry file
<ActionParsnip> the .desktop file, then it wont do it
<jmichaelx> ActionParsnip: it isn't a dektop file.
<Agent_bob> now i'm remorseful ".'
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: ﻿/usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop IS a file
<Agent_bob>   /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: how is it NOT a file?
<jmichaelx> ActionParsnip: of course it is a file... it isn't a desktop file, and this happens when i mouse over the icon for ANY saved .html file.... in any dir
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: exactly, that file makes it do that. move the file out of there and see what happens, if you like it, delete it
<Agent_bob> it says it's a desktop file
<Agent_bob> sudo mv /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop /
<jmichaelx> yes, it calls every saved .html file a desktop file... and gives an error related to amarok podcasts.
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: its fairly straight forward, you can also add your own to give your own behaviours as you have seen but with something more functional to your needs
<jmichaelx> ok, it makes sense to you, but makes none to me. i save an .html file... and then get an error about amarok podcasts when i mouse over it. that makes total sense.
<Agent_bob> sudo mv /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop /
<Agent_bob> jmichaelx     ^
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: maybe the .desktop file describes mouse over actions
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: id just remove it
<jmichaelx> how is it that you guys would not regard this to be a bug?
<Agent_bob> i didn't say it wasn't a bug
<Agent_bob> did you ActionParsnip ?
<Agent_bob> but we both repeted how to fix it
<jmichaelx> ok, but you did act as if this would be expected, normal behavior, which it is not
<Agent_bob> sudo mv /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop /
<jmichaelx> yes, you are indeed repeating yourself.
<Agent_bob> yep.   you noticed.
<Agent_bob> you are too....
<Lam_> I'm looking for a program that can cut up a batch of video files, preferably without quality loss and with a GUI.  Anyone have suggestions?
<Agent_bob> !bug | jmichaelx incase you didn't know where you could/should report bugs
<ubottu> jmichaelx incase you didn't know where you could/should report bugs: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jmichaelx> Agent_bob: i was not intending to report a bug, i was wondering if this was a commonly known issue to someone present in this channel. apparently it is.
 * Agent_bob is again remorseful ;'(
 * jmichaelx is also remorseful
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: .desktop files are powerful but can be quirky and cause weird stuff
<jmichaelx> ActionParsnip: obviously so
 * ActionParsnip has heineken
<Agent_bob> that's good beer
<Agent_bob> as beer goes.
<ActionParsnip> damn right
<jmichaelx> i simply would not have considered a file that was never in the /Desktop dir to be a .desktop.
<jmichaelx> or be asscoiated with amarok podcasts
<jmichaelx> associated*
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: the .desktop is not related to amarok
<Agent_bob> jmichaelx most of your "desktop" files are not in your ~/Desktop
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: the behaviour the file gives just happens to be related to amarok
<jmichaelx> ActionParsnip:  no, it isn't related to amarok, but amarok is mentioned in the error i was getting... but anyways, i appreciate the solution
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: you could have one that makes the file be renamed to the data
<ActionParsnip> date*
<Agent_bob> or asks ubottu out on a date ....   ;/
<Agent_bob> i mean why couldn't a .desktop file ask an irc bot out ?
<jmichaelx> that bot is an overused hussy... i would never recommend anyone ask it out
<Agent_bob> !botsnack | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ActionParsnip> the bot is hilarious
<jmichaelx> ...or anything
<ActionParsnip> !coffee | jmichaelx
<ubottu> jmichaelx: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<jmichaelx> the bot is a fluzy
<ActionParsnip> !anything | jmichaelx
<ubottu> jmichaelx: So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<ActionParsnip> the bot is just really handy for redirecting none english speakers
<jmichaelx> when i grow up, i would like to be a mod, and somehow ban ubottu
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: you'll have stdin to answer to for that
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: its his pride and joy
<Agent_bob> he may go postal and become stderr on you
<jmichaelx> if i recall, the bot's name did not always include two T's
<Agent_bob> was ubotu
<jmichaelx> well, i would enver want to offend stdin
<ActionParsnip> ask it :)
<jmichaelx> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> !ubotu
<ActionParsnip> ehhe
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: no, hes a smart guy and helps lots
<jmichaelx> stdin is one of the most helpful #kubuntu folks in history
<ActionParsnip> i try and help too, but i hate compiz issues
 * Agent_bob tries to not help so much.... but!
<jmichaelx> i just hate compiz
<BluesKaj> compiz issue don't really belong in here anyway
<ActionParsnip> i run it for giggles
<BluesKaj> issues
<ActionParsnip> i also use a vista theme for irony
<Canageek> Um, if dpkg is screwed up and I can't figure out whats wrong is this the palace to get help? I've tried googleing the error message and thats didn't get anything useful.....
<jmichaelx> i run compiz to moomentarily mesmerize friends... then shut it off otherwise
<_2> !info icewm95
<ubottu> Package icewm95 does not exist in hardy
<jmichaelx> this is indeed quite the palace
<ActionParsnip> Canageek: whats the error?
<_2> oh.
<_2> !info fvwm95
<ubottu> Package fvwm95 does not exist in hardy
<_2> well what did they do ?   just drop that
<_2> fvwm95 - Win95 lookalike Window Manager for X
<jmichaelx> i cannot get involved, i am still extremely distraught over the removal of xmms.
<ActionParsnip> !icewm
<ubottu> Factoid icewm not found
<ActionParsnip> !xmms
<ubottu> For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<jmichaelx> audacious sucks
<_2> was pretty light weight and could fool some people into thinking you were running win95   but in reality it was too advanced to have been win95
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: xmms come in fluxbuntu, gimme a sec
<Canageek> hey, never mind I think I fixed it
<jmichaelx> ActionParsnip: i have it, but had to compile it on two machines
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: best way :)
<_2> is audacious anything like audicity ?
<jmichaelx> the compiling went well, although the volume control slide does not work
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, xmms2 is available ...is there a negative difference ?
<_2> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2 (hardy), package size 1111 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: there is. maybe xmms2 will be a replacement in the future, but it has no decent GUI at the moment (at least imho)
<_2> !info audicity
<ubottu> Package audicity does not exist in hardy
<jmichaelx> it's audacity
<BluesKaj> audacity
<_2> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2886 kB, installed size 8536 kB
<jmichaelx> and no, audacious and audacity are not at all alike
<CDJMarc> exit
<_2>  audacity is 8x the size of o audacious
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, so not an amarok fan then
<WaY> hello
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: i use mplayer or aplay
<_2> sox here
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i love amarok, but nothing replaces xmms for an app that comes on instantly when playing streaming audio, or a simgle audio file
<_2> and vlc
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: and amarok for XUL script :D
<WaY> I've installed kde4 and kde-artworkkde4 and no new decoration themes appeared on mi menu. What happened?
<_2> can i !kde4 that ?
<ActionParsnip> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jmichaelx> audacious chokes on streaming audio fairly frequently for me, which doen't happen with xmms
<ActionParsnip> _2: yep
<_2> no.  you beet me to it.
<WaY> thanks a lot
<WaY> and excuse me
<jmichaelx> actually, kde4.0.5 is out, isn't it?
<_2> 4.1 is being used by many   but "official" may be a key word
<jmichaelx> i think 4.0.5 is official, however, and in the repos
<ActionParsnip> is everything kde4 friendly now?
<joseph> so is there a date where kde4 in kubuntu is stable?
<lakis1982> hiii . when i press suspend button computer goes into sleep mode... but after , when i press the power button the computer starts running normally , but screen doesnt start .. and then i have to restart the system ...  can u help me ??
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: you got suspend working. cool
<lakis1982> yes but its not function well
<lakis1982> i cant resume after suspend... screen remains black
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: looks well documented
<_2> in a shell what means  !`  ?
<_2> it seems to expand to  " `cat testing.sh` "
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-80169.html
<jmichaelx> ActionParsnip: perhaps you good point him to that documentation?
<jmichaelx> good
<lakis1982> let me see
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: im in here a fair bit bro
<lakis1982> it doesnt say anything
<_2> it expands to something in the .bash_history file ?
<ActionParsnip> _2: wassup
<jmichaelx> ActionParsnip: i am sure you are. i wrongly guessed you were going to mention his issue being well documented, and leave it at that. my assumption was false, although that is common irc behavior by some
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: search for blank screen after hibernate
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: yeah, usually none helpful folks
<_2> ActionParsnip what does   !`   expand to ?   i just found that i can't put an ! near the end of an `command `
<ActionParsnip> _2: it just means 'end@ afaik
<_2> i knew that #! would fall on it's face  but i didn't know that !` would
<_2> ActionParsnip nope.    test this.    echo "`echo boo !`"
<ActionParsnip> _2: usually you put it at the start of bash scripts
<_2> it should say "boo !"   right  ?
<ActionParsnip> werd engineer
<engineer> ActionParsnip ?
<_2> but the   !`  expands to some command
<ActionParsnip> _2: bash: !`": event not found
<ActionParsnip> engineer: just saying howdy
<_2> exactly,   but why ?
<engineer> fine ActionParsnip what about you?
<ActionParsnip> engineer: chillin, happy portugal got knocked out :D
<engineer> yeah, why?
<engineer> you german?
<ActionParsnip> engineer: I think ronaldo is a smug little wussy boy
<ActionParsnip> engineer: UK here man
<engineer> i've cried sometimes when i lost an importan volleyball match
<engineer> sometimes feelings takeover the control of the situation
<_2> ActionParsnip     test these two.    echo "`echo boo !`" ;echo "`echo boo ! `"  # the second works, the first errors out.   the char combo  !`  means something to bash,  but what?
<ActionParsnip> _2: bash: !`": event not found
<NickPresta> _2, using "!" the way you have, invokes the history mechanism. Do this: `ls` Then do: `!l`
<ActionParsnip> _2: try history
<NickPresta> _2, you can read about the ! character here: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/special-chars.html and http://www.deadman.org/bash.html
<ActionParsnip> _2: the ! some numbr, it will rerun that command
<ActionParsnip> NickPresta: nice one dude
<FoxIII> uhm. I think kubuntu has crashed :( Trying to install amarok but it's just constantly downloading the same file over and over. I've tried stopping it, cleaning it up and trying again, but still doing the same.
<ActionParsnip> FoxIII: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install amarok
<ActionParsnip> FoxIII: should sort you out, if not head back here
<braden_> whats up fellas
<braden_> what up
<ActionParsnip> braden_: nm man you ok
<braden_> ya im good, haha ive never used this thing, this is pretty badass
<ActionParsnip> braden_: its good to get help man
<_2> yuch.   howto turn history expansion off ?
<braden_> so is that what this is for
<braden_> oh cool
<ActionParsnip> _2: so you dont want a history file?
<ActionParsnip> _2: the history file is also used when you press up cursor like a DosKey
<_2> ActionParsnip i didn't say that.  i like uparrow histry just fine.  i just don't like   echo " !"   expanding to anything that i have done with a " in it.
<ActionParsnip> _2: dont type that command then i guess]
<_2> ;/   or recompile bash again.
<_2> i already made it fully posix compliant,   now i could turn this "feature" bug off.
<_2> i use the shell way too much for that to get in my way.    but it's odd that i haven't found it until now.     probably overlooked the cause of syntax errors in the past...
<ActionParsnip> _2: alias it to do nothing in .bashrc
<_2> ActionParsnip doesn't help,
<_2> the shell is expanding it,  it's not being called as a command.  an alias of function would work there   but it's just a shell "special" char
<filo1234> someone know repos for VB on feisty?
<_2> echo "boo !"  <<< the only thing that one could alias there is the "echo" command.
<NickPresta> filo1234, VB? Visual Basic?
<filo1234> virtualbox
<NickPresta> filo1234, hehe.
<NickPresta> !virtualbox | filo1234
<ubottu> filo1234: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<_2> i supose if i link null to bash_history it would at least error out rather than running arbatrarry code
<filo1234> NickPresta:  thank you
<_2> ah ha!   set +H
 * _2 puts that in his /etc/profile
<diceman> hello here
 * _2 considers it a safer shell now.
<jhutchins_wk> Oh, just go all selinux on it.
<katoda> hi all
<katoda> I'm using Dapper 6.06 LTS (not possible to update)
<katoda> how can I add my own entries to media:/?
<katoda> (I have an entry in /etc/fstab, but when I try to enter media:/hdd i get malformed URL error)
<katoda> ./dev/hdd is mounted to /media/cdrom1, when I access /media/cdrom1 with konqueror I can browse my DVD
<diceman> joomla!
#kubuntu 2008-06-20
<Admiral_Chicago> katoda: use /media
<Admiral_Chicago> not media:/
<katoda> Admiral_Chicago: it's walkaround, not the solution
<Admiral_Chicago> katoda: wait i think i misuderstood...
<Admiral_Chicago> you want to add an entry to media:/ to link to your folder in /media?
<katoda> I have my device (/dev/hdd) in media:/
<katoda> I can mount it, but when I try to access it I got "malformed URL" error
<katoda> but it is correctly mounted to /media/cdrom1
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay I see..afaik that is a known bug.
<katoda> when I access /dev/hdc there is no problem ;)
<colin__> Hi room.  What GUI tools are there to help me configure the connection to a wireless network at boot time - I have KnetworkManager setup, but this only works at user login time.  I  have family members on the one systems and I would rather not expose my key to all users.
<frogonwheels> colin__: you should be able to do a manual config for knetworkmanager..
<frogonwheels> colin__:  or just edit /etc/network/interfaces  :)  - I know some other tools work too.. but that's the affected file.
<colin__> frogonwheels: Hi, I looked at this.  The "Man. Config." page has an option for a WEP key only, but my router has WPA keys.
<frogonwheels> colin__:http://wiki.debian.org/WPA
<frogonwheels> you looked there?
<frogonwheels> http://wiki.eeeuser.com/wpa_default_xandros
<frogonwheels> gg: network interfaces wpa setup
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<joseph> how would one setup things so they can shut their laptop lid and use a monitor?
<ActionParsnip> is kde4 officially released yet or is it still beta???
<joseph> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ActionParsnip> joseph: ok but it doesnt say if its official or nor
<joseph> ActionParsnip: go to the page and find out.
<ActionParsnip> joseph: im on it, it doesnt state if its official or not
<joseph> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> joseph: "KDE 4.0.4 has been released" does not necessarily mean its officially released
<ActionParsnip> joseph: you can put beta stuff on the repos under unsupported
<edj> I did  the install-cs.sh thing, but Kaffeine doesn't recognize that libdvdcss2 is installed, so I get the "encrypted" message and no dvd will play.  Any hints, pointers, etc. appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> edj: install the libdvdcss2
<EightiesK> hello!
<EightiesK> can anyone help me?
<engineer> ~anyone
<engineer> EightiesK what's wrong
<EightiesK> my sound isn't working.
<EightiesK> ; ;
<engineer> !t
<ubottu> Factoid t not found
<tony__> anyone know a way to select all packages in adept that match the search?
<EightiesK> I tried !sound
<engineer> ctrl+a
<engineer> EightiesK did you check if your faders are all up?
 * EightiesK nods.
<tony__> engineer, thanks but it seems to have frozen it up
<engineer> tony__ do yourself a favor and use synaptic
<engineer> it's more stable than adept
<engineer> and better in my opinion
<tony__> engineer, it's going now, just took a while but yeah, i'll try that as well
<engineer> i think adept could have better gui notifications
<szakulec> is there a guide to setting up your gmail to be signed? (either in the browser or in the email client)
<tony__> i'm kind of pissed at adept. by removing one pulseaudio lib file, it was going to remove all my kde4 stuff until i killed it
<bestpvp> how do u access a usb drive?
<NDPMacBook> You plug it in
<bestpvp> they come up as elements?
<Conundrum_> you on kde 4?
<bestpvp> gnome
<pa> 123456
<Conundrum_> apt-get install fam hal
<Conundrum_> these 2 packages will help in auto mounting
<bestpvp> is it a gui mount manager?
<bestpvp> those r needed
<Conundrum_> these are the daemons
<bestpvp> linux should be a hybrid and not unix only
<Conundrum_> nautilus will do the mounting once these daemons are present
<bestpvp> promoting graphical and use ablilty for ppl that like windows style over command
<Conundrum_> =/
<Conundrum_> ubuntu is as gui friendly as it gets
<bestpvp> well they have aways togo
<bestpvp> there archive manager in 8.04 doesn't support rar
<kkathman> Conundrum_,  kinda in the wrong channel to talk about nautilus :)
<kkathman> heh
<Conundrum_> yeap =.=
<kkathman> bestpvp,  and yes the archive manage does support rar if you install it
<asobi> is there a linux counterpart to hjsplit?
<bestpvp> well i can't use windows with my server tho i am stuck with linux
<bestpvp> windows fails
<kkathman> bestpvp,  why cant your use windows with yer server?
<kkathman> should just be a matter of authentication
<bestpvp> well it's a highend server and bw
<kkathman> if you can authenticate with linux, you can authenticate with windows
<kkathman> bestpvp,  try putty then
<kkathman> or some similar thing
<bestpvp> 1 gbits of internet the other is 100mbits
<bestpvp> ubunto 8.04 32bit desktop on both of them
<Canageek> Hello, I've been having some problems with dpkg and was wondering if someone could help me
<Conundrum_> kkathman:  what package do you use to get rar supported for archive manager?
<Jucato> Conundrum_: rar and unrar
<bestpvp> i forgot the apg-get command
<Canageek> when I run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" I get "dpkg: failed to write status record about `konqueror-nsplugins' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device" even though theres 30gb left on that drive. And becuse of the error all my package managers don't work
<Conundrum_> thats weird
<Conundrum_> rar and unrar don't work for me
<Conundrum_> <_<
<kkathman> Conundrum_,  look in symantec or adept
<kkathman> lemme check
<kkathman> Conundrum_,  try unrar
<bestpvp> conundrum what do i open for the mounting?
<Canageek> anyone know how to tell dpkg to work again?
<kkathman> Conundrum_, sudo aptitude install unrar-free
<kkathman> theres also a non-free version if you'd like
<Conundrum_> uh oh
<kkathman> dont know why unrar wont work tho
<Conundrum_> i kinda bricked apt-get
<Conundrum_> LOL
<kkathman> could be that the archive is hosed too maybe
<Conundrum_> i deleted the archives folder to save space <_<
<Conundrum_> now it won't work lol
<xiph> hi all
<xiph> just installed kubuntu with kde4
<Conundrum_> hi
<xiph> just wonder, how do I put icons and folders on the desktop?
<xiph> those fuckin' widgets...
<Conundrum_> right click the item that you want
<Conundrum_> and click add to desktop
<xiph> in the widget list or?
<livingxsacrifice> is kde4 worth it?
<Conundrum_> kinda
<xiph> hell no
<Conundrum_> err xiph
<Conundrum_> what do you want to add in the first place?
<Conundrum_> widgets or program shortcuts?
<xiph> just an shortcut to a sftp-folder
<xiph> *a shortcut
<livingxsacrifice> is there anyone in here that recommends kde4?
<xiph> I feel so limited
<kkathman> livingxsacrifice,  if you want to work with beta software knowing that it will crash frequently-- and you want to help the devs - sure go ahead
<xiph> can't even create a folder at the desktop
<kkathman> xiph,  ???
<kkathman> right click on the desktop??
<kkathman> lol
<xiph> yes
<xiph> and then?
<kkathman> choose create :)
<livingxsacrifice> create new
<xiph> there are none
<kkathman> heh?
<livingxsacrifice> that sucks
<Conundrum_> kkathman: unrar still doesn't work with ark for me
<Conundrum_> too bad i guess <_<
<kkathman> hmm
<xiph> Run command, add widget, configure desktop, align horizontally, align vertically, lock widgets, lock screen and logout
<xiph> that's all
<xiph> well, think I will go back to kde3 asap
<Conundrum_> you can try dragging out the folder
<Conundrum_> from konqueror or dolphin
<Conundrum_> onto your desktop
<xiph> yes, tried that.
<Conundrum_> doesnt work?
<xiph> and it worked
<Conundrum_> o
<xiph> though it can't be supposed to be that way
<Conundrum_> yea
<Conundrum_> another way is
<Conundrum_> u open 2 file managers
<bestpvp> is there a gui drive manager?
<Conundrum_> one with /home/<user name>/desktop , another with the /sftp
<xiph> yes
<Conundrum_> u drag the sftp folder into desktop
<Conundrum_> they'll prompt you
<xiph> well, then I prefer windows before kubuntu with kde4 actually
 * xiph pukes
<xiph> bye
<kkathman> xiph,  well, to each their own :)
<Conundrum_> lol
<kkathman> doncha just love people that quit - hehe....ohh linux is too hard...i'm so used to being spoon fed by microsoft
<kkathman> arrgh
<Conundrum_> lol
<Conundrum_> ark is getting on my nerves thou
<bestpvp> damn i got blocked out of freenx
<bestpvp> restarting it didn't do anything
<psyco> hey where is the folder, "baghira sources, sub-directory  starter/Themes"
<leandro> Olá pessoas, por favor, como eu entro no canal de ajuda?
<genii> !es | leandro
<ubottu> leandro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<leandro> preciso dum canal pt
<leandro> de preferencia br
<leandro> sou iniciante em linux
<genii> !br | leandro
<ubottu> leandro: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<psyco> I am looking for icons in a folder, the instructions are
<psyco> "baghira sources, sub-directory  starter/Themes"
<psyco> where would that be
<bestpvp> welp that server is half way fried now tnx to that program u gave me conundrum freenx is dead
<bestpvp> y r usb drives still hard to deal with in ubuntu 8.04
<psyco> what is a good dock program that supports the K-Menu
<joseph> kde3 > kde4
<psyco> what is the kiba dock irc channel?????
<dr_Willis> check the kibadock homepage? they may or may not have an irc channel
<ShadowKnight> Hey all
<ShadowKnight> Has anyone heard of a problem with glx when upgrading from LTS to Hardy?
<tony__> anyone know the command for "volume up" in kmix or something so to configure my logitech keyboard?
<ShadowKnight> Anyone here?
<ShadowKnight> Hello?
<tea-too> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Zelut> what are the keyboard shortcut keys to switch virtual desktops? (4.0.5)
<ShadowKnight> Um, does anyone here know about problems with video drivers when upgrading to Hardy?
<ShadowKnight> Specifically, I can't seem to remove nvidia-glx for nvidia-glx-new, and nothing requiring 3d will run...
<ShadowKnight> Can anyone help me?
<tea-too> i don't know enough to help you
<tea-too> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ShadowKnight> Hmm... Thanks anyway.
<genii> Zelut: If on kde4 then try channel #kubuntu-kde4
<ShadowKnight> Yeah, I seem to have just found a thread for my problem on the ubuntu forums.
<ShadowKnight> Looks like it's a system problem, broken link...
<ShadowKnight> I'm going to check it out on my system
<castor> hola
<castor> hola hay alguien con vida
<tea-too> castor |!es
<castor> hi
<tea-too> !es |castor
<ubottu> castor: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<brian__> hey all
<brian__> i usually use gentoo, and im finding kubuntu too complicated :)
<brian__> im trying to compile some source by hand
<brian__> the script asks me for the source for my running kernel
<brian__> so i point it to /lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/build
<genii> brian__: First i find it odd coming from gentoo that you find kubuntu complicated :) That aside. Is there some reason to compile by hand? eg: The program does not exist in the repositories or so?
<brian__> yeah, its not in repos
<brian__> lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/build/include/linux/version.h
<brian__> does not match the currently running kernel (2.6.24-18-generic)
<flaccid> you need to install linux-headers or linux-source
<brian__> lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/build/include/linux/version.h
<brian__> does not match the currently running kernel (2.6.24-18-generic)
<flaccid> for current kernel
<brian__> oops
<brian__> flaccid: pretty sure ive done both, my limp friend
<genii> brian__: Have you installed the package build-essential ?
<brian__> lemme check again
<flaccid> brian__: did you install linux-headers-generic ?
<brian__> genii: how could i forget build-essential
<brian__> flaccid, one sec
<genii> brian__: Some ppl don't know it's needed, you'd be surprised :)
<flaccid> well i always forget the pkg names and stufff here
<brian__> ive actually known that.  build essentials come default with gentoo ;)
<flaccid> i'd expect them to haha
<flaccid> brian__: and if the headers aint enough, maybe you need to install linux-generic
<flaccid> so i think the pkg names now are like linux-generic-headers for the headers and linux-generic for full kernel of current kernel version
<brian__> flaccid: i ahve linux-generic and linux-headers-generic
<brian__> and i also now have build essentials, but im still getting that error
<flaccid> maybe pointing it to wrong location?
<flaccid> can you paste the tail of your output on pastebin, just so i get a feel?
<brian__> $ uname -a
<brian__> Linux brian-laptop 2.6.24-18-generic #1 SMP Wed May 28 20:27:26 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Taggnostr> hello
<flaccid> brian__: the compile tail error that is
<brian__> flaccid:  sure
<mr---t-> Taggnostr: !hello
<Taggnostr> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<brian__> flaccid:  here's the whole thing
<brian__> http://pastebin.ca/1051640
<flaccid> ta
<brian__> how can i x-ref the version.h file with my uname
<Taggnostr> how can I mount a cd?
<brian__> http://pastebin.ca/1051640
<genii> brian__: Has the program you are trying to install been successfully compiled for that kernel version on some other distribution?
<brian__> genii: perhaps not, it is an older version
<flaccid> brian__: perhaps it wants the relevant dir in /usr/src ..
<brian__> flaccid: think i tried that, lemme try again
<genii> brian__: I'm seeing on google for instance references to this error with a program called driverloader for instance
<brian__> genii: ive seen that too.  im trying to compile a modem module
<brian__> conexant hsf
<brian__> flaccid: nah, doesnt matter what dir i feed it
<brian__> genii: im thinking it just doesnt recognize the version number or something
<ubuntu> ff
<genii> Taggnostr: sudo mkdir /media/cd01; sudo mount -t iso9660 -o users /dev/scd0 /media/cd01
<ubuntu> f
<genii> brian__: I had issues compiling the conexant drivers on versions of ubuntu later than Dapper
<Kubuntu> #kubuntu-es
<genii> brian__: No fix I know of
<guillermo_spain> hi
<genii> Kubuntu: /j #kubuntu-es   :)
<guillermo_spain> do you know why when I have a external monitor connected to my laptop, fonts in the desktop are rendered smaller than without a monitor connected?
<Taggnostr> genii, it doesn't seem to be any /dev/scd0
<genii> Taggnostr: Does the device cdrom or dvd exist in the /dev directory?
<Taggnostr> wait, I'm checking it
<Taggnostr> do I have to create the /media/cd01 dir even if I only need to access a couple of files from the cd and then remove it?
<Taggnostr> isn't there something like a temp dir?
<genii> Taggnostr: Yes you can make the dir anyplace you want. But the username you have should be able to get there. /media is usual since most removable things are there
<Taggnostr> genii, that worked, thanks
<Taggnostr> do I have to delete cd01 now?
<genii> Taggnostr: You can if you like, yes
<Taggnostr> rm /media/cd01 ?
<genii> Yes
<genii> You might need preface of   sudo
<Taggnostr> it says that I can't delete it because it is a directory
<abhijit> hi i m facing a small problem..i ve installed ubuntu 8.04 in my asus eee pc through an sd card... the installation went fine but now the card is unable to automount. i ve to manually mount it everytime and even after that it has no write permissin
<abhijit> do u guys have ne remedy for my problem
<flaccid> abhijit: is this a card that you leave in the pc or you take out regularly?
<abhijit> it is an sdhc card. i take it out regularly
<flaccid> abhijit: when you put it in what happens? can you pastebin dmesg ?
<abhijit> ok...hold on
<abhijit> it says-invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume.
<bestpvp> how do u reformat usb drives?
<abhijit> i use da partition editor
<flaccid> abhijit: pastebin /etc/fstab please
<abhijit> ok
<flaccid> bestpvp: i think you can with qtparted
<genii> Taggnostr: You need to umnount it first, and also not have some program using or looking there. So first:   sudo umount /media/cd01
<genii> Taggnostr: then: sudo rm -r /media/cd01
<Taggnostr> it says not mounted, I rebooted in the meanwhile
<abhijit> wat do i need to paste? /etc/fstab?
<flaccid> yep
<Taggnostr> ok, -r worked, thanks again
<genii> Taggnostr: My apologies, I'm tired and gave incorrect syntax for directory removal originally when using rm command and not specifically rmdir command
<abhijit> it says permission denied
<CrazyPoultry> hello all, I have run into an interesting problem, after installing kubuntu 8.04 and using the fwcutter howto on the ubuntu forums, i have run into a slight issue with my wifi access.  For some odd reson Akregator, Kontact, and Konqueror do not have access to any online content.  Kopete and Firefox as well as Adept all do, I apoligize if this is a simple problem I am overlooking, but none the less has me quite confused, any help would
<flaccid> abhijit: ls -l /etc/fstab
<abhijit> ok
<flaccid> CrazyPoultry: thats pretty crazy
<CrazyPoultry> My thoughts exactly
<flaccid> abhijit: what did that say?
<abhijit> ooh.. m not able to make it
<abhijit> wat do i need to type exactly?
<abhijit> mine is ubuntu 8.04
<Ash-Fox> CrazyPoultry, quit knetworkmanager and see if it works
<flaccid> abhijit: ^^ i gave you the command exactly
<Ash-Fox> CrazyPoultry, I have a feeling you've configured the networking outside of knetworkmanager, knetworkmanager ends up thinking you're offline so it tells applications to stay in a 'offline' mode.
<flaccid> abhijit: if you want to get the contents of fstab for pastebin, easiest is kate /etc/fstab
<abhijit> ok
<flaccid> hmm knetworkmanager should respect /etc/network/interfaces etc. however
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, in my experience, it hasn't.
<CrazyPoultry> Ash-Fox: the how to i stumbled across was using dhclient from command line, unfortunatley my linux knowledge is minimal and i am unsure what to do
<bestpvp> fuck fuck fuck
<flaccid> dang. yeah knetworkmanager does have a long way to go
<flaccid> !language | bestpvp
<ubottu> bestpvp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<abhijit> i dont ve kate.. so installin it rite now..
<Ash-Fox> CrazyPoultry, right click on the network manager in your tray and choose 'quit'
<bestpvp> this is impossible
<Ash-Fox> CrazyPoultry, see if your applications suddenly start working online
<flaccid> abhijit: oh you are on ubuntu, not kubuntu. you can use gedit instead
<abhijit> sir i ve got it
<CrazyPoultry> Ash-Fox: yes that worked
<bestpvp> fuck ubuntu fuck fuck
<flaccid> !ops | bestpvp
<ubottu> bestpvp: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<abhijit> now i can see a window
<abhijit> fstab
<flaccid> oops
<Ash-Fox> CrazyPoultry, yep, the issue is that you configured networking outside of knetworkmanager (that application you just closed). So when it thinks you're offline, it tells applications to not use the network etc.
<CrazyPoultry> Ash-Fox: is there a way to fix that or just deal with it for now?
<Ash-Fox> CrazyPoultry, if it's a wifi network.. restore the configs to default, start it up again (internet -> knetworkmanager), right click on the icon in the tray - choose your wireless network and it should auto configure the rest
<flaccid> !pastebin | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> pastebin the fstab using above service, abhijit
<abhijit> ok
<Ash-Fox> CrazyPoultry, or just make sure knetworkmanager doesn't start if you don't want to use it
<flaccid> CrazyPoultry: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces and i can see if there is a possible fix?
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, btw, knetworkmanager only respects things for ethernet interfaces. when it comes to wifi it just acts stupid
<flaccid> CrazyPoultry: well basically the only thing you want in /etc/network/interfaces is localhost and then leave the rest to knetworkmanager
<mrksbrd> what corrects this problem?......Could not connect to host http://download.kde.org/khotnewstuff/wallpaper-providers.xml.................Error parsing providers list.
<flaccid> Ash-Fox: do you mean in the case of wireless configs in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, indeed.
<flaccid> and that is what CrazyPoultry has?
<Ash-Fox> I don't know.
<abhijit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21556/ hey flaccid se wats wrong in it
<Ash-Fox> I've only determined he's configured his networking outside of knetworkmanager.
<flaccid> wouldn't mind seeing because i havnt witness that before
<Ash-Fox> I've had the issue.
<Ash-Fox> Also because I use wvdial for connecting over 3g networks, knetworkmanager gets in the way.
<flaccid> i've had wep and wpa static in interfaces and knetworkmanager respected it thats all
<flaccid> oh
<Ash-Fox> But I just made a connection script execute 'dcop kded networkstatus setNetworkStatus NMNetwork 1' once it's connected and 'dcop kded networkstatus setNetworkStatus NMNetwork 0' when it's disconnected.
<flaccid> abhijit: which device is your sd card or is it not in there?
<abhijit> its dere... its a class 6 sdhc card
<abhijit> i can mount it nd access its content
<abhijit> manually tho
<flaccid> abhijit: and what is the /dev ?
<flaccid> Ash-Fox: hectic!
<abhijit> i donno.. but dat sdb1 is da card
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, hey, if knetworkmanager supported dialing my 3g card. I'd be happy with it.
<flaccid> abhijit: if you uncomment the last line it should work. obviously an sd card is not a cdrom...
<flaccid> Ash-Fox: i agree. i mean i researched once and there is a lot of completes with the program
<flaccid> 'far from a decent/proper network manager' they say
<Ash-Fox> Oh, I think it's decent for what it does.
<flaccid> i agree, there are a few caveats. the one i would like to see is ability to export a connection to /etc/network/interfaces to make it on-boot/system instead of user ie. its on the net on boot instead of on login after putting in kwallet password..
<abhijit> lemme tell u how i mount da card rite now..i use partition editor..nd dere i select my card nd den i use da mount option which says mount on media/cdrom0
<Ash-Fox> I would like the ability to specify IP addresses manually for certain wireless networks
<flaccid> abhijit: if you take it out of fstab (comment it) then hald will automount it for you. it does not need fstab
<Ash-Fox> knetworkmanager doesn't provide me that flexibility. So I have to resort to... interesting scripts in /etc/network/interfaces and knetworkmanager randomness.
<flaccid> Ash-Fox: yep the profiling needs to be better i agree
<flaccid> it aspects like this that puts kubuntu behind ubuntu/gnome
<Ash-Fox> I don't use Gnome.
<Ash-Fox> So I really wouldn't know.
<flaccid> neither do i, but its better in this respect thats for sure
<flaccid> just need to give the kde devs about 1year i think
<guillermo_spain> flaccid kde will rely in the dbus interface instead of dcop in the future
<abhijit> i m unable to make ne change to fstab
<flaccid> guillermo_spain: yep aware of that :)
<flaccid> still interprocess communicatin shouldn't have much to do with this at all :)
<guillermo_spain> flaccid well I don't know for what do you want ipc, also dbus works as a service outside gui, so probably you will be able to do that, maybe i'm wrong, i'm not a unix hacker :)
<abhijit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794871 hey flaccid i ve found dis ..see if it can be true
<flaccid> well we have to wait for port to qt4 of knm anyway
<flaccid> abhijit: good for you. my solution should be better :)
<flaccid> oh there is no solution there anyway
<mrksbrd> anyone know how to get firefox back into online mode?...i believe i checked all the tabs but cannot find anything
<abhijit> ok... lets try urs one first . but first lemme find a way out to edit da fstab file.kate is unable to do it for me
<flaccid> mrksbrd: file menu | work offline
<flaccid> abhijit: kdesudo kate /etc/fstab  (need root perms)
<victor__> Hola!
<flaccid> abhijit: oh lol that person suggests the same thing as me anyway...
<flaccid> that must mean im good at diagnosis :p
<abhijit> yea..now i dont see my card at all
<mrksbrd> ty
<flaccid> abhijit: take it out and plug it back in, what happens?
<flaccid> abhijit: and check what dmesg says also
<abhijit> ok
<tony__> anyone know a way to get mixers working in-game to adjust game volume?
<victor__> hey
<flaccid> tony__: only real way i know is goto a tty and use alsamixer
<abhijit> now nothing pops out but wen i click da card reader's icon.. i get a message as canot mount
<victor__> alguien que pueda ayudarme
<abhijit> i ve da line copied.. leme paste it again
<victor__> solo necesito aclarar un par de dudas
<flaccid> abhijit: show me dmesg after you plug it in and check if hal is running by ps aux | grep hal <-- pastebin these
<victor__> :D
<flaccid> abhijit: you do not click the icon because it is most likely invalid. you should get a popup via hald
<victor__> n
<flaccid> well depends which icon you talking about
<mrealtime> I've got a rather annoying nuisance with knetworkmanager... it loses the fact I entered a hex key, and reverts to pass phrase, then it queries me every boot (or login)
<tony__> flaccid, tty?
<victor__> jdjdj
<abhijit> naah.. i dont get ne.. but wen  i again repasted it.. da drive name came out. da problems still dere
<mrealtime> at least I don't have to enter the hex key, but it just won't store the dropdown key type
<flaccid> tony__: yeah ctrl+alt+f2 for example
<flaccid> abhijit: you are not helping yourself. if you do my suggestions i can help...
<abhijit> all hpnd bcuz i dont ve ne usb cd reader
<mr---t-> !es | victor
<ubottu> victor: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<abhijit> ok
<tony__> flaccid, oh. i hope there's a fix soon. my speaker volume dial sits a good way away from me
<flaccid> tony__: its not a bug.
<abhijit> tell me from where should i delete
<flaccid> abhijit: [13:32] <flaccid> abhijit: show me dmesg after you plug it in and check if hal is running by ps aux | grep hal <-- pastebin these
<mrealtime> or if nobody knows, where does knetworkmanager keep the listing of networks?
<mrksbrd> what is the terminal command to get java?...sudo apt-get install java?
<mrksbrd> can't get it to find it
<flaccid> !java | mrksbrd you probably want sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> mrksbrd you probably want sun-java6-plugin: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<mrksbrd> ty
<flaccid> np
<abhijit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21562/ i got dis msg after i used dat hal cmd
<flaccid> abhijit: and dmesg please
<abhijit> Cannot mount volume. invalid mount option when attempting to mount the file
<flaccid> abhijit: and you are sure this is after commenting out the line in fstab?
<abhijit> no no.. wen i delete da line.. da card itself gets disapeared...
<flaccid> abhijit: pastebin sudo fdisk -l while the disk is inserted please
<flaccid> abhijit: err thats the idea!!!
<flaccid> you then plug it back in and hal shoud ask you if you would like to mount it
<abhijit> lets try it once more.. but flaccid cud u plz again tell me , from which part should i delete da line
<flaccid> abhijit: this is all you need in fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21563/
<flaccid> and try to use you instead of 'u' please :)
 * flaccid brb
<abhijit> thanks man... u r sir a genius!!!
<abhijit> thank u so much flaccid
<abhijit> oh sorry.. i apologize for that. i didnt notice your suggestion of using you instead of u
<mrealtime> is there an alternate network auto-configurator?
<brian__> hey all.
<flaccid> cool, i was right :o
<brian__> trying another softmodem, still having issues compiling under kubuntu
<brian__> http://pastebin.ca/1051699
<brian__> i dont want to just go installing any and all "asm"-related packages, so  was hoping someone knew what i needed
<genii> brian__: If all you have is winmodems I suggest the Motorola ones
<brian__> what would give me asm-offset.c?
<brian__> genii: its not like i can have any one i want :P
<brian__> its a laptop
<genii> Or Lucents which support the ltmodem driver
<brian__> genii: this is similar to the lucent
<brian__> same devs i think
<genii> Hmm
<brian__> but something is seriously wrong with my toolchain
<brian__> i think
<genii> brian__: I'd poke into it further but I'm exhausted tonight
<brian__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/233950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233950 in linux "No rule to make target 'asm-offsets.c' during make modules_prepare" [Undecided,New]
<brian__> genii: thanks anyway
<genii> brian__: Try me in maybe 12 hours :)
<brian__> if i dont have it licked by then ill come looking for you
<flaccid> brian__: there isn't one in hardware drivers manager to simply enable?
<genii> brian__: #ubuntu-devel and #kubuntu-devel may also be helpful channels for you if it's compiling related stuff
<lyc> hello evetybody!
<brian__> flaccid: im new to *buntu.  first ive time im trying it now
<genii> Gnit all
<brian__> goodnight
<brian__> flaccid: that app just says "no proprietary drivers are installed on this system"
<flaccid> brian__: worth a try with the ones it supports, if you had one it would be listed. so unfortunate for you..
<brian__> maybe its this upgrade i accidentally did
<brian__> let me try restarting or somethingf
<flaccid> fair enough
 * flaccid bbs
<Ashex> anyone know of a good renaming utility?
<Ashex> I screwed up and added what should have been an expression to all the files in a folder
<frogonwheels> Ashex:  have you looked at krename  ?
<Ashex> Yeah
<Ashex> I'm trying to figure out how to just remove "[01-20]" from the middle of a filename
<Ashex> oh hey, there it goes!
<Ashex> Didn't check the overwrite file checkbox
<frogonwheels> erm  for i in (*) ; do ; mv $i  `echo $i | sed 's/\[01-20]//`; done
<frogonwheels> damn
<Ashex> heh
<Ashex> I'm fixing the filenames of all my tv shows so they all have the same naming conventions
<Ashex> so it'll actually import into mediaportal more cleanly
<K`zan> Hi folks, what is the program one uses to check for updates?
<mr---t-> adept
<K`zan> adept? OK thanks will give that a shot.  Not sure why it quit running but it has been long enough I probably should check :)!  Thanks much!
<mr---t-> or sudo apt-get updates
<mr---t-> !updates
<ubottu> Factoid updates not found
<K`zan> adept: command not found
<K`zan> adept_notifier...
<K`zan> Thanks folks.
<brian__> hey all
<brian__> still working out kubuntu on my laptop.  its a little too advanced for me.  i think i need to go back to a newb distro im more familar with, like gentoo
<brian__> for some reasons when i build unsupported modules they get installed into
<brian__>  /lib/modules/2.6.24.3/extra
<brian__> so then later, when i try to modprobe i get FATAL:  Module not found
<flaccid> yeah i mean i rarely compile on ubuntu because its a pkg kind of OS. i usually compile on freebsd which is pretty straight forward. still you probably just need to hassle somebody like nixternal to fill in the gaps
<cpk1> brian__: was that an attempt at a joke? =P
<brian__> ;)
<brian__> i copied the directory with the module to the right place, and now i can tab complete the modprobe drivername, but i still get "driver not found"...
<brian__> maybe another reboot?
<robotgeek> hi, i have kubuntu hardy installed. my computer has 4gb of ram (bios reports so). how come free -m does not report 4 gb
<brian__> woot
<brian__> had to manually depmod
<flaccid> brian__: yeah thats normal i think
<flaccid> still i don't really know what modprobe and depmod difference is. but i've had your same situation recently
<brian__> modprobe loads a module and its dependencies whereas insmod wont get deps.  depmod tells linux to check for new modules in its modules area
<flaccid> oh ok, thanks for the info
<brian__> im sure depmod does way more than that, but generally i build modules into my kernel with gentoo, which automatically executes a depmod.  asterisk hardware is an exception, but its makefile depmods
<generic> hi all i want to send A3 printing from KPDF its not working any idea ?
<ubuntu__prinzi> hi
<ubuntu__prinzi> can anyone show me how to use md5check ?
<ubuntu__prinzi> md5sum -c cd Desktop/openSUSE-11.0-DVD-i386.iso    does not work
<sigma_12> can i enter shared drives on win vista machines with the smb protocol on kubuntu. i can with xp
<NickPresta> ubuntu__prinzi, md5sum Desktop/openSUSE-11.0-DVD-i386.iso   That will give you the md5sum. Then compare it to what ever you're expecting
<ubuntu__prinzi> oh
<trivial> hello
<ubuntu__prinzi> he says no file such directory
<NickPresta> ubuntu__prinzi, where did you download the ISO to?
<Jucato> ubuntu__prinzi: go to the directory where the ISO is
<trivial> I have a problem in both xterm and konsole "request to switch into FULLSCREEN mode failed: too dumb terminal 'xterm' (no cursor move capabilitie)"
<ubuntu__prinzi> ftp uni aachen
<damien> What are all of the konsole commands?
<Daisuke_Ido> damien: that's a joke right?
<damien> No
<ubuntu__prinzi> no^
<Jucato> ubuntu__prinzi: as in where did you download it to? what folder? where in your hard disk?
<trivial> what are all of the konsole commands? I am trying to run a program
<NickPresta> damien, there are far too many to list them all here. Assuming you're using a Bash shell, `man bash` should get your started
<Daisuke_Ido> there are *books* dedicated to the subject.
<damien> NickPresta, I wish to talk to you
<ubuntu__prinzi> i have a big boock
<NickPresta> damien, sorry buddy. I'm afraid I can't be much help on the subject. There are many resources available on the net :)
<ubuntu__prinzi> but that doesnt discribes it -.-
<Jucato> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php is a good one for starting out
<trivial> is this a bug in Kubuntu/Ubuntu? because it works in redhat 7.x
<ubuntu__prinzi> hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> and one of my personal favourite sites: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-bash.html
<generic> helo guys
<generic> any one know i print A3 docs from KPDF
<trivial> Daisuke_Ido do you have an idea?
<frogonwheels> generic: yeah.
<generic> how?
<ubuntu__prinzi> but if it were only a small -t or so it would be better if you could say me
<frogonwheels> print A4 - then go to poser options
<frogonwheels> poster
<generic> frogonwheels
<Daisuke_Ido> trivial: nope, sorry
<generic> i try alot but it no use to print A3 docs
<trivial> Daisuke_Ido do you program in kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> nope
<trivial> hahha ok
<frogonwheels>  generic - so what did you try? what happened?
<frogonwheels> properties|poster|  check Print Poster, postersize A3 etc.. no?
<generic> where is poster options?
<trivial> Hello..... is there any programmers here?
<frogonwheels> on the print screen, press properties
<generic> k
<frogonwheels> trivial: hmm. might want to just ask the question - probably depends on what kind of programmer
<frogonwheels> generic: you should see a poster tab
<generic> ya i see let me check it
<ubuntu__prinzi> he guys
<frogonwheels> remember [save] button saves default  [ok] is for this time only.
<ubuntu__prinzi> the spore creature editor is running on kubuntu
<ubuntu__prinzi> with wine
<ubuntu__prinzi> rocks xD
<trivial> frogonwheels I have a problem in both xterm and konsole "request to switch into FULLSCREEN mode failed: too dumb terminal 'xterm' (no cursor move capabilitie)"
<frogonwheels> trivial: what do you do to get that error?
<trivial> futile attempt for months
<trivial> I run a program
<damien> NickPresta: it's saying that I need to register to talk to you, I'll go do that now
<trivial> a database text based program
<ubuntu__prinzi> with graphics
<trivial> a database text based program..... was working fine in redhat 7.x but bombs out in kubuntu
<trivial> also been getting utf-8 font problems
<frogonwheels> trivial: it's either a termcap problem with your program - or perhaps you need to change what emulation you use.
<trivial> I tried konsole and tried to tweak it but no luck..... so i tried xterm and its the same
<trivial> I think it has been happening in debian as well
<trivial> all debian and kubuntu/ubuntu ......anything that is a derivative of debian
<trivial> perhaps xbuntu as well
<frogonwheels> trivial: possibly there's a license issue so not compiled in?
<trivial> it compile fine HAHAHA
<trivial> just cannot run       "HEllo WORLD"
<frogonwheels> trivial: no -i mean the extensions required to do the graphics.  just a theory.
<trivial> its not graphics
<trivial> it works fine in redhat 7.x
<trivial> its something with the new terminal konsole and xterm
<frogonwheels> trivial: nfi.  curses version?
<trivial> nfi?
<frogonwheels> No Idea
<trivial> what is nfi?
<trivial> no fscking idea?
<frogonwheels> nfi = no .. idea
<trivial> lol
<trivial> c/c++ works fine under konsole and xterm
<generic> wait am trying
<trivial> oh must downgrade and keep that redhat 7.x as a backup for my database/mysql/ text based app as well as the gtk/mysql version
<frogonwheels> trivial: you could always alien the red-hat package and see if it's xterm or related libraries
<trivial> alien the red-hat package?
<frogonwheels> alien xterm*.rpm
<trivial> what do you mean by "alien the red-hat package?"
<frogonwheels> apt-get install alien
<trivial> so install the xterm that comes with redhat into kubuntu?
<frogonwheels> worth a try :)
<trivial> dpkg -i ?
<frogonwheels> yup
<trivial> hmmmm sounds interesting but you sure it wont fsck up the puter?
<trivial> is there a tar version of xterm too?
<frogonwheels> possibly.
<frogonwheels> I suggested xterm rather than kterm...
<frogonwheels> uninstall xterm first of course..
<frogonwheels> then try installing the redhat package.
<frogonwheels> it's pretty safe.
<trivial> hey that sounds interesting letme try that and see if my X-windows bombs or not
<trivial> LOL
<frogonwheels> probably safer doing it that way than installing a tarball
<trivial> ok thanks
<trivial> later
<frogonwheels> won't bomb X - you're only installing one package.. an exe and some man pages etc
<navetz_> what is some good voice recording software I can download?
<flaccid> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2886 kB, installed size 8536 kB
<navetz_> also is there software that allows you to record your voice and a video of your desktop at the same time?
<navetz_> flaccid: thanks.
<flaccid> not sure on the second one, but i would say there is
<vengeance> I have a problem with kernel upgrades (Hardy, 16 works, can't get 17-19 to work) and LUKS encrypted root file system. 17-19 won't take the password for the encrypted volume and thus won't continue booting. Anyone?
<vengeance> <continued> The entries in grub's menu.lst for each of the kernels has identical options (/dev/mapper...) (other than the rev number, of course)
<vengeance> <continued> /etc/crypttab has the right information (UUID, etc.)
<frogonwheels> navetz_: look inthe packages
<frogonwheels> navetz_:  krecordmydesktop   (would you believe)
<navetz_> frogonwheels: thanks.
<kakalto> upgrading dapper to hardy, got to the "sudo do-release-upgrade" stage and it says there is no new version available =(
<generic> fronnwheels its done thanks
<frogonwheels> did it work?
<remfarkas> hi all
<kakalto> I can't believe this channel is still just as dead, years on.
<kakalto> hi, remfarkas.
<remfarkas> is it? ^^
<remfarkas> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-56195.html
<remfarkas> i would like to ask if...
<remfarkas> does it work, what the first poster wrote?
<Danger_XXX> hi
<remfarkas> i would like to create repo disk from my debs
<remfarkas> hi
<Danger_XXX> is there any driver for Conexant HSF modem for Kubuntu?
<kakalto> remfarkas: my guess is that the first poster wouldn't have said it if he didn't know what he was talking about :-)
<kakalto> remfarkas: in short, yes.
<remfarkas> ^^ in short: thanks
<Danger_XXX> help plz
<remfarkas> i dont know, did u search google for it?
<remfarkas> or forums?
<kakalto> Danger_XXX: I found something that helps it to work in Dapper?
<remfarkas> probably it should work for hardy also
<Danger_XXX> link plz
<vengeance> (LUKS/encrypted-root problem) Okay, no one has any ideas. I kinda figured, since I couldn't find anything in the forums. Can anyone point me to some place that might help me?
<Danger_XXX> kakalto, what did you find?
<ahsan> Danger: what is the problem?
<ahsan> I just joined
<kakalto> Danger_XXX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190728
<kakalto> ahsan: Conexant HSF Modem
<Danger_XXX> internal modem does not work on Kubuntu
<ahsan> k
 * kakalto tried to use an internal 56k modem, gave up and got broadband
<Danger_XXX> Download the following files:
<Danger_XXX> modem-hsfpci.tar.bz2 from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemH...hsfpci.tar.bz2 ---this link doesnt work
<stdin> Danger_XXX: click the link rather than copping it
<Danger_XXX> i am clicking
<kakalto> stdin: the actual link is bad >.>
<stdin> I can download it fine
<stdin> hold on
<kakalto> Danger_XXX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<stdin> no, it doesn't :p
<theFATMAN> dn pǝssǝɯ sı ʇxǝʇ ʎɯ llɐ 'dlǝɥ ǝuoǝɯos uɐɔ
<NickPresta> theFATMAN, very funny ;)
<stdin> theFATMAN: -offtopic is a better place to show off ;)
<StultusApparatus> theFATMAN: >_>
<theFATMAN> woops, i thought this was, srry
 * stdin goes to fix his http proxy
<theFATMAN> (: uıpʇs sʞuɐɥʇ
<ahsan> Danger: you are on the right track
<ahsan> Danger:http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/scanModem.gz
<ahsan> or just have a look at this page
<ahsan> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<Danger_XXX> thanks ahsan
<ahsan> np
<remfarkas> hm... is there any way i can download ubuntu packages with dependencies under linux, using my own sources.list?
<remfarkas> under windows..
<ahsan> Danger: here s a driver claimed to work, but i havent tested it myself so i cant confirm if it works or not.
<ahsan> http://ubuntuconexant.williamts99.com/modem-hsfpci.tar.bz2
<redcoke> modem issues huh
<ahsan> yeah
<ahsan> any one tried any wimax service so far?
<redcoke> nope i just finaly got my damn wireless card to recognize
<Danger_XXX> ahsan last link is invalid
<ahsan> hmmm
<Danger_XXX> thank u I am going to check istalled drivers
<Danger_XXX> bye
<ahsan> np
<ahsan> wimax is weird
<ahsan> good at times
<ahsan> gives me 4 MB througput throughout the city
<ahsan> but there are certain dead spans
<ahsan> dropouts
<ahsan> random but brief loss of connectivity
<ahsan> i was wondering if something is wrong with the wimax reciever
<ahsan> any one here has any experience with wimax?
<vengeance> Last try for the night: Anyone know when it would be a good time to look for a LUKS encryption guru?
<redcoke> so what good with any one
<remfarkas> trying to bring home packages from a win machine -.-
<vengeance> Oh, well. Thanks anyway.
<anethum_a> something wierd keeps happening to dolphin with me
<anethum_a> when i hover over some icons of stuff i get this message:
<anethum_a> The desktop entry file
<anethum_a> /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<anethum_a> has an invalid menu entry
<anethum_a> addAsPodcast.
<anethum_a> whoops, sorry for the retarded pasting
<pulaski> Hello,  I'm about to upgrade the the new 8.04 hardy heron distribution from my up-to-date 7.10 using Adept Updater.  I know a minimum of 384MB or ram when upgrading from the live CD.  My box is an older Pentium II 450mhz with precisely 384MB of ram.  I would like to proceed with the update.  Can anyone offer any caveats given my the nature of my box?
<anethum_a> i guess i should just delete that file, huh?
<remfarkas> for me delphin always says when i am mounting usb, that it has a different owner ^^
<remfarkas> caveats?
<pulaski> remfarkas: caveats = warnings or other suggestions
<remfarkas> thx ^^
<remfarkas> well, kubuntu may need heavy resources
<anethum_a> haha, i answered my own question on IRC, that was a first
<remfarkas> u should give a try to xubuntu
<oilinki> please help me. I have a major problem. I have an kubuntu hardy on desktop-server. using linux raid1 and xfs. yesterday I did an dist-upgrade and after some time the server died. now when I try to boot I get the bios messages and then nothing at all.
<remfarkas> :D
<oilinki> could this be that the grub is corrupted or something else? what could be a cure for the computer?
<pulaski> remfarkas: Thanks for the tip.  let me look for a link with more info on xubuntu.
<remfarkas> i am not familiar with raid stuff
<remfarkas> i can so far tell, xfce is a desktop manager which uses a few amount of resources, and based on gnome
<remfarkas> *is based
<pulaski> remfarkas: Thanks.  I have already grabbed xfce and I can choose between sessions of kde or xfce.  I reckon I'll be able to do the same with the distro upgrade eh?
<remfarkas> probably u will be able
<oilinki> should I just try to boot with a live-cd and do the fsck? I'm quite afraid to loose the data on the disks.
<oilinki> I do have backups on another disk for most of the data, but some could not fit on it due lack of disk space on the external drive.
<pulaski> remfarkas: Lookin' good to go ahead with the update via Adept Updater.  Just on lawt question.  I recently put on a new Sound Blaster card.  Kubuntu
<anethum_a> i love kubuntu
<anethum_a> lol, sorry, had a moment there
<eagles0513875> anethum_a: we all have those where we love kubuntu
<remfarkas> dunno, i have an als 400 sound card, i am not familiar with soundblasters
<pulaski> remfarkas: Kubuntu didn't have a driver for this new card though it did have a driver for my previous Sound Blaster.  Anyway I grabbed a beta linux driver from Creative and managed to build from source despite some ugly EULAs.  Kubuntue balked at first but I just went ahead an told kubuntu to overlook this non-free driver.  Remfarkas, Shall I keep this driver or get rid of it before proceeding with the upgrade?
<pulaski> remfarkas: Ok, Thanks for your time tonight,  I'm going to proceed with the update leaving my new driver as is.  I can always dump it later if it poses a problem. Thanks again.  See you later.
<remfarkas> good luck :)
<suk4> hola mu weno dias
<suk4> alguien me puede hechar un cable¿
<suk4> he instalado kubuntu, pa probar que tal esta y al descargarme el controlador grafico me ha dado un problema y no se ha instalado
<suk4> creo....
<remfarkas> english?
<suk4> he buscado por adept y he encontrado varios drivers a instalar, pero el problema es que no se qual instalar...
<suk4> nops..
<suk4> it's only inglis the chanel
<remfarkas> lol
<TMPSAP> okay im really angry
<TMPSAP> sometimes when I disable my NIC in networkmanager it refuses to re-activate it, or if I remove networkmanager completly its the same deal... FORCING me to uninstall the entire os
<TMPSAP> can someone PLEASE tell me how to re-active your ***** NIC in a console?
<TMPSAP> "press reactive" NIC is actived, SPLIT SECOND later, nic is deactivated - fix - re-install the entire os
<TMPSAP> also when I remove networkmanager the entire system dies (network) but how is that possible? clearly networkmanager is just a frontend? but.. when I go into settings all of my nics are deactivaed and they are impssoble to re-activate
<TMPSAP> is there a console command to re-activate your NICS instead of that "clever-genius-dev" who made that application in the first place?
<remfarkas> ouch, sry, i dont know much about those things..
<remfarkas> i was happy, to be able to install ndiswrapper to a friends laptop
<TMPSAP> hi remfarkas, well thanks for responding, its indeed annoying :)
<Bocha> greetings, community
<Bocha> Does anyone use KDE4 version of 8.04 (Hardy, right?)
<Bocha> oh, I see, another channel...
<anethum_a> g'night guys! im out
<lander> ghello from kubutnu , found the box in teh basement
<lander> poerfect i wrtited teh pasword on it
<lg188> i"m aving some troble ith tha desktop card
<lg188> the*
<lg188> it wont work
<lg188> is see some drivers for windows but not for linux
<remfarkas> graphics card?
<lg188> remfarkas: nope for "wireless G desktop Card"
<remfarkas> whats the chipset?
<lg188> euh ...
<lg188> let me chek the box
<lg188> remfarkas: nothing about shipset on it
<remfarkas> u should know it if u want to install
<thekro> hi - can anyone help me with my knetworkmanager and wi-fi issues (Dell Latitude laptop)
<remfarkas> wifi card chipset?
<Accidus> For some reason my headphones stopped working
<Accidus> I'm using Kubuntu
<lg188> remfarkas: yes wifi
<Accidus> I've tried both the system->sound system menu
<Accidus> and the KMIx app.
<Accidus> But it still doesn't work...
<thekro> Intel PRO/Wireless 6945 AG/AGN
<thekro> driver iwl6945
<remfarkas> ok, but whats the chipset?
<thekro> where do i find that out?
<remfarkas> google it
<remfarkas> ur pc
<thekro> all the sites I find just say intel 4965
<thekro> 6945 even
<trunda> u
<remfarkas> most wfifis can be installed with ndiswrapper (i did it with my pal's laptop)
<thekro> no - really 4965 - typoed the first time
<thekro> well, i'm picking up the card
<thekro> and i'm connecting, but it's assigning an IPv6 address
<thekro> i've tried disabling IPv6 but it's still doing it
<thekro> so i should not use the driver i have at the moment, and use ndiswrapper instead?
<thekro> (driver is iwl4965, as well)
<remfarkas> dunno.. what i had to do was to copy 2 files from the windows based wifi drivers, install ndiswrapper
<remfarkas> the .inf and .sys files
<thekro> ok - before you did that, was the system picking the card up at all?
<remfarkas> nope, it told me that the driver can be fetched but it did not do that at all
<thekro> this seems to be a config problem with connecting to the wifi access point/configuring the IP address
<thekro> which i'd think KNetworkManager should be able to sort out
<remfarkas> dunno.. with ndiswrapper, it automatically connected to the network
<remfarkas> after a reboot
<araizen> does anyone know how to switch back to kde 3.5 if you've installed kubuntu with kde 4?
<Bocha> There probably are some reasons to make KDE4 noth the package in Kubuntu but the separate distro.
<Bocha> There must be some very hard stuff, wich is the reason not to do this.
<frogonwheels> araizen: can't you just change your session type?
<Bocha> :-)
<araizen> okay, so how do i change it without reinstalling from the kubuntu 3.5 cd?
<araizen> i don't have to install anything first?
<frogonwheels> araizen: for a start - make sure all the kde3.5 stuff is installed - use your fav manager.
<frogonwheels> it's probably already installed - but check.
<frogonwheels> then from kdm you can select a different session type
<frogonwheels> (if it's not in the list, then you'll need to install the base files.. um kdebase? or something liket hat)
<frogonwheels> araizen: kpackagemanger or adept or aptitude (my package manager of choice)
<araizen> what do i install with apt-get
<remfarkas> maybe u should swith to a gnome or what first
<araizen> just a sec
<Bocha> or console :-)
<remfarkas> so no kde based app is running
<remfarkas> but that way he is able to use irc
<remfarkas> for example
<Bocha> what way?
<remfarkas> switching to gnome
<Bocha> he can use xchat or irssi so no kde is required
<remfarkas> ok, i dont know those
<Bocha> xchat is what I use since 2003
<Bocha> and irssi is what I use on non-graphical systems
<Bocha> I also use irssi on Solaris sometimes
<Bocha> pretty easy to compile
<remfarkas> i didnot compile many things yet ^^
<Bocha> :-)
<tappulii> hiya folks. I upgraded from feisty to gutsy and then to hardy, and now I got several problems
<tappulii> can anyone give a hand?
<Bocha> I started from FreeBSD so I've compiled billions of apps :-)
<thekro> what problems, tappulli?
<Bocha> tappulii, like what?
<remfarkas> uhu, suse, xubuntu
<remfarkas> and atm i am trying to use my kubuntu offline
<tappulii> well, many problems. Major suckage is losing sound
<tappulii> bash is also behaving strangely
<tappulii> I've got no wallpaper
<remfarkas> searching for a way to download the repository :D
<tappulii> and the loading screen of kde is not correct (when it loads different services)
<Bocha> I've updated from gutsy to hardy and didn't like what I saw, so I've reinstalled it from scratch
<tappulii> and as a topping of the cake, my tv-card is still not working :( (well, I couldn't get it to work with feisty or gutsy either)
<remfarkas> me from dapper to edgy, and i have now a clear edgy since 2 years
<remfarkas> but i dont have internet and i am trying to make repository disk
<Bocha> tappulii, what is your tvcard chip?
<tappulii> terratech premium 2300
<Bocha> Is that a chip or a board?
<tappulii> so, it's supported hardware, but maybe I'm missing some package?
<Bocha> is it detected as video4linux device?
<Bocha> is it detected anyhow anyway?
<tappulii> I haven't seen it either in dmesg or lspci
<tappulii> and my konsole/bash problem: "dmesg | grep something"
<tappulii> returns "bash:  grep: command not found"
<Bocha> well, if there is no card in lspci, it is more likely not a software trouble
<Bocha> tappulii, is grep installed ?
<tappulii> I bought the card second-hand, so it might be broken
<tappulii> yup, grep is installed
<Bocha> It looks like it is.
<Bocha> ('bout card)
<tappulii> it returns: "Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]..."
<Bocha> That's odd
<Bocha> does any other command works after | in bash?
<tappulii> usually no
<tappulii> but sometimes I get error, i.e. the dmesg | grep something works
<Bocha> maybe some configs in your ~/ are filled with crap?
<tappulii> could be, I'm not very familiar with them
<Bocha> there are some bash-related configs in your ~/ directory
<Bocha> try deleting them
<tappulii> any other besides the stuff in .bash?
<tappulii> ups, sorry, any other besides .bash starting stuff?
<remfarkas> do u know any way i can download repository dvd for hardy?
<Assurbanipal> hi guys... i have kubuntu and compiled the 2.6.25 kernel with a program called kernelchek, but for some reason it doesnt seem to work correctly,got no sound and network...
<Assurbanipal> can someone help?
<remfarkas> or to download all the repository? :P
<tappulii> I just deleted
<tappulii> .bash starting stuff and restarted
<tappulii> konsole
<remfarkas> i am trying to download it with wget but no luck
<tappulii> well, so far so good
<Bocha> ?
<tappulii> i.e. bash seems to work
<Bocha> so the problem was solved, no?
<tappulii> ah, no :(
<tappulii> repeated itself again
<Bocha> very strange, how about reintalling bash?
<Bocha> (sounds stupid)
<tappulii> well, I'm eager to try anything that might solve the problem
<Bocha> Allso check if the problem repeats itself in any other shell, like run csh from the konsole and try grepping there
<tappulii> reinstalling bash with adept manager didn't work :(, and csh has the same problem :(
<Bocha> tappulii, ok, try running xterm and try grepping in it
<Bocha> maybe it is Konsole's problem, not bash's if csh also doesn't work
<tappulii> Bocha: same problem with xterm
<tappulii> :(
<Bocha> there's something with | in your system
<Bocha> just 'dunno what.../
<tappulii> could it be language related? I've got finnish keyboard even though I'm using english kubuntu?
<Bocha> hardly, I use russian keyboard and no problem with grep
<tappulii> heh, it would be nice if I could reinstall | on my system ;))
<Bocha> bocha@notebook:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf | grep name
<Bocha> nameserver 81.1....
<Bocha> seems to work
<Dillizar> tappulii: you want to change the language on your kubuntu?
<tappulii> Dillizar: not really, I prefer english
<Bocha> no, we fight | problem
<Dillizar> me to :D
<tappulii> Bocha or Dillizer, any ideas? Maybe we could check my sound problem?
<Bocha> what about it?
<tappulii> I hear no sound
<Bocha> ^-)))) i know that
<tappulii> but no program is complaining, i.e. playing music with Amarok works fine, except that I don't hear anything
<remfarkas> play a flute while listening music :P
<tappulii> At some point I did hear music from inside my computer but not from my speakers
<Bocha> my advice, never tell this to your doctor
<tappulii> files /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1 existed
<Bocha> what does KDE Info Center says about your sound?
<tappulii> do you mean the system settings?
<Bocha> K - System - KInfoCenter
<tappulii> ah, got it
<tappulii> installed drivers: Type 10: ALSA emulation, card config: HDA Intel at 0xfebf8000 irq 21, audio devices: 0: AD198x Analog (DUPLEX)
<lg188> o crappy hardware
<Bocha> but still it is detected
<Bocha> waht input is specified in KMix ?
<lg188> it won't get activated
<lazarus477> Ello folks. Simple question.  How do I boot into single user mode in latest kubuntu?
<tappulii> HDA Intel
<tappulii> Bocha: or do you mean something else?
<flaccid> lazarus477: add 'single' to the boot param in grub by type 'e' for edit
<Accidus> Hmmm... This doesn't work.
<Bocha> In the first section of KMix screen there are sound sources listed and a green ligh above them
<tappulii> it has got IEC958 as the only green channel
<Bocha> is every needed light active?
<Accidus> I've set up two directories, lets call them ~/sources and ~/packages/ver1/
<Bocha> How about front?
<Bocha> front must be active to
<Accidus> cwd = ~/sources
<Accidus> and $TEXFORMATS = ~/packages/ver1
<lg188> how is isntall comand sudu apt-get ""
<tappulii> Front Mic Boost and Mic Boost are on
<lazarus477> thanks
<tappulii> three Captures are not
<Accidus> Now I'm compiling a file in ~/sources that has a \usepackage{test}, when test.sty sits in ~/packages/ver1
<Accidus> But latex doesn't find it
<Bocha> Is Master also green?
<tappulii> yes
<Dillizar> wait the drivers are the same for ubuntu and kubuntu ?
<Bocha> Dillizar, shure
<Bocha> tappulii, it must be output not input, pardon my bad
<Accidus> Damn
<Accidus> Wrong window
<lg188> hello ?
<Bocha> ?
<Bocha> hello world?
<Dillizar> Bocha: and all linuxs
<Bocha> Dillizar, don't know about all linuxs
<Bocha> must be, but who knows....
<tappulii> Bocha: well, everything is green, but no sound :(
<ActionParsni1> hey all
<lg188> no answers
 * Bocha is very suspicious about Linux
<ActionParsni1> Bocha: wassup man?
 * Dillizar 2 
<Dillizar> :D
<Bocha> lg188, I saw no question
<flaccid> lol
<ActionParsni1> sup flaccid, any joy with your printing?
<Bocha> ActionParsni1, ok, how r u ?
<flaccid> printing?
<flaccid> oh that
<lg188> Bocha: how you get an hardware in that computer and let it work ?
<ActionParsni1> Bocha: just chilling now work is quiet
<Bocha> tappulii, that's really odd, but I saw it already
<flaccid> lol no as if people in ##windows know anything anyway
<Bocha> the problem was with nVidia's HDA
<Bocha> on one notebook from america
<flaccid> ActionParsni1: i just created a user account on the server although i was trying to avoid that etc.
<tappulii> Bocha: I could give a bit more background. I think the tv-card also has some sound in it
<ActionParsni1> flaccid: if it doesnt have a wizard, I can't do it ;)
<flaccid> lol
<ActionParsni1> flaccid: yeah, thought you'd have to
<flaccid> defeats the purpose of permissions etc.
<flaccid> mind you i have had guest working correctly somehow in the past
<tappulii> Bocha: and that's the sound I heard from inside computer at some point. I did find some launchpad bug about multiple sound "cards" and wrong load order
<Bocha> lg188, in which one?
<lg188> |
<lg188> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ActionParsni1> flaccid: well the account enables printing and permissions to the printer. How do you mean?
<Bocha> tappulii, hmmm.... possibly....
<flaccid> fyi people: common problem , different video drivers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118605 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "[fglrx] freezes upon Logout or Switch user [patch]" [Undecided,In progress]
<flaccid> ActionParsni1: no it doesn't. the share is set so everyone can use...
<flaccid> everyone = anyone
<tappulii> Bocha: and one of the things that someone did to solve it was removing /dev/dsp and linking /dev/dsp1 to /dev/dsp
<Bocha> tappulii, is that really possible?
<ActionParsni1> flaccid: but having an account to allow printing is more secure than using the "everyone" account
<tappulii> Bocha: which I tried, since I'm desperate :). But that didn't work either :(
<flaccid> ActionParsni1: no its not.
<flaccid> :)
<Bocha> this linux.... oh...
<tappulii> and nowadays aplay -l shows only Intel HDA (but two entries for it)
<Bocha> tappulii, thats right, dsp and dsp1 are listed
<Bocha> and they both are HDAs
<administrator_> who are you ?
<ActionParsni1> flaccid: if you use the everyone group then its all users including guest
<flaccid> well security is irrelevant. my LAN is only accessible and im happy for anyone to print on it. except of course it didn't allow despite configuring it that way.
<flaccid> yes correct, so why is guest dissalllowed?
<administrator_> what do you say?
<flaccid> etc....
<administrator_> oh
<tappulii> Bocha: yikes :). so I suppose it went there from bad to worse
<ActionParsni1> flaccid: no idea, maybe its not in the group but i think it is.
<ActionParsni1> flaccid: I see your point though
<Bocha> administrator_, greetings. This is Earth. You?
<flaccid> ActionParsni1: anothing thing which is irrelevant...
<administrator_> yes
<administrator_> are you?
<administrator_> where are you?
<Bocha> definitly
<administrator_> ??
<Bocha> Somewhere in Russia
<administrator_> oh  i will go
<administrator_> bye
<Bocha> have a nice day, buddy
<Bocha> (I'm not your buddy, friend, he is not your friend, gut, I'm not your guy, buddy, and so on...)
<flaccid_> sorry i ran out of battery
<flaccid_> where did ActionParsnip go hmm
<Assurbanipal> is there a way to synchronize wm5 devices with kontact?
<Assurbanipal> or any other program in kde?
<Bocha> no. should be?
<flaccid_> whats wm5?
<Bocha> Windoze mobile
<Assurbanipal> windows mobile 5
<Assurbanipal> because i need to sync my contacts..
<Bocha> Assurbanipal, use palm
<Bocha> not wm5
<Bocha> and be happy
<flaccid_> i thought thats an operating system, not an application
<flaccid> im confused Assurbanipal
<Bocha> flaccid, in microsoft they try not to devide this things and teach users not to devide them too
<flaccid> true
<Bocha> Look at how MS integrates mediaplayer and explorer into the system
<flaccid> its truly a weird question. if it involves outlook then i would say answer is 'no'.
<Bocha> Outlook Express is almost there too
<eagles0513875> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Assurbanipal> i do not have a palm. i have a wm5 device and not goin to change it for a long time
<flaccid> yeah im aware of the strategies
<eagles0513875> flaccid: Bocha this is off topic guys
<flaccid> you just got here eagles0513875
<Bocha> Right, you see? involves outlook. Shouldn't at all, but still does
<eagles0513875> lol
<flaccid> we are still trying to understand the question, which you missed eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> ill stfu u then
<flaccid> nah not your fault
<flaccid> lol its microsoft fault all the way!
<flaccid> now i'll shutup
<Bocha> why should WM5 care if I use Kontact or whatever, but it doesn't even ask, it searches for outlook and doesn't work is search fails
<flaccid> well i don't even know what protocol or data source is wanting to be synched...
<Bocha> flaccid, furthermore, MS wouldn't tell you, even if you ask
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> everything is msfts fault
<Bocha> right
<flaccid> well i wouldn't go that far until something of substance is confirmed
 * flaccid looks at Assurbanipal
<Conundrum_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pc_> hey
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<pc_> i have a probleme when i want conect me on my other machine via SSH
<pc_> can u help me?
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> if you tell us the problem..
<pc_> excuse me but im french and do u know the french version of this irc lol?
<flaccid> !fr | pc_
<ubottu> pc_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<home_> my friend lost his password :D is there any uneversal pass :D or how can he hack it :D
<pc_> thanks!
<pc_> bye
<flaccid> cia0
<flaccid> home_: negative
<home_> lol
<flaccid> linux is secure :)
<Conundrum_> can't he login with a livecd?
<Conundrum_> and use root to change the password
<flaccid> no you cannot login with a livecd, but you can mount the disk from a livecd
<Conundrum_> oops
<Bocha> single-user mode is sufficient to change root's password
<Bocha> Linux (lie other unixes) is remotly secure
<flaccid> i believe single user mode asks for root password now, but i could be wrong..
<home_> flaccid: but he has a older version and i dont have that CD
<flaccid> home_: thats irrelevant
<flaccid> last time i tried single, it prompted for root pass
<Bocha> FreeBSD's s.u.m. does not
<flaccid> yeah i use freebsd for server, this is not freebsd
<Bocha> if you have a physical access to the machine, you got to be root
<flaccid> sum ?
<Bocha> single user mode
<flaccid> oh single user mode
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> not on ubuntu last time it tried, but i could be wrong and it could be version dependent..
<flaccid> it-i
<flaccid> sorry for flood. last time i tried it, i was asked for root password
<Conundrum_> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<home_> flaccid: can i go to recovery mode and tyme passwd ******
<Conundrum_> !vim
<Conundrum_> anyone care to give me a quick primer on vim?
<flaccid> home_: dont know sorry or what you mean even
<flaccid> Conundrum_: try google, its quicker
<home_> flaccid: is there a comand called passwd
<home_> *command
<flaccid> sure, thats how you change passwords
<flaccid> see man passwd
<home_> just type passwd (and then the new password
<flaccid> yeah
<home_> flaccid: :D i have some good news he doesnt remeber his username 2
<home_> :D
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> i guess that was sarcasm..
<flaccid> who is the admin, you? lol :p
<Bocha> Oh, I had great conversation with one admin lately
<Bocha> too bad its offtop here
<flaccid> i'd be happy to talk about it in the OT chan
<home_> flaccid: we just found out that he has a linux on his laptop and we are trying to get it open :D
<home_> adn he had it like 2-3 years
<flaccid> lol. well im afraid this is kubuntu support, not a hacking chan etc.
<home_> lol
<flaccid> you might like to try ##linux or similar
<home_> ah they hate me there
<home_> :D
<flaccid> haha
<home_> and linux-help on undernet
<home_> are not helping at all
<flaccid> well lurkers are lurkers...
<flaccid> seriously, try single user mode and if it doesn't ask for password then cool, otherwise you have no options left but brute force
<home_> brake the laptop
<home_> :D
<flaccid> that won't help at all xD
<home_> flaccid: is there a pdf with all of the linux commands
<home_> :D
<Dr_Willis> There are a lot of PDF quick guides out.
<Dr_Willis> none will have 'all' the linux commands. :)
<flaccid> home_: no because linux is a kernel.
<tzanger> good morning
<tzanger> tell me, are anacron and cron both supposed to be running?
<tzanger> ah, yes, yes they are
<tzanger> cron calls anacron
<tzanger> I love when I ask a question only to answer it myself 30 seconds later... doesn't matter how long I wait or what I look for beforehand... *sighs*
<flaccid> haha
<ActionParsni1> in KDE4 is there a system monitor widget like superkaramba?
<flaccid> sorry parsnip, i ran out of battery before...
<flaccid> try the #kubuntu-kde4 channel ActionParsni1
<ActionParsni1> flaccid: np man, I had to split, some POS IBM server was going loopy
<flaccid> nice
<ActionParsni1> yeah stupid DSView access too :(
<Accidus> Where can I find missing info files?
<Accidus> For example, I want to install the 'info kpathsea' file...
<ActionParsni1> Accidus: no idea man sorry
<Accidus> Thanks :-\
<ActionParsni1> someone else may be able to help
<ActionParsni1> or try #ubuntu
<Accidus> Thanks!
<nigelumi> good morning everyone
<nigelumi> looking for someone who can help with sasc-ng
<nigelumi> anyone?
<nigelumi> anyone at all? sasc-ng?
<remfarkas> dont even know whats that
<nigelumi> just know it needs to be installed for my tv card
<tzanger> that's not true
<tzanger> sasc-ng is for pirating satellite tv
<filo1234> hi guys i have hardy, how can i have firefox2 in italian language?
<nigelumi> for dvb-t?
<tzanger> if your terrestrial content is encrypted and is supported by sasc, possibly, yes
<tzanger> if you are trying to receive legitimate free tv, you don't need sasc.
<Dr_Willis> filo1234:  there is a firefox-2 package you install
<makaveli> l
<ActionParsni1> sup mak
<reel> .
<danidani>  I would like to installa a linux distribuition with kde:  for a newbie it's better kubuntu or opensuse?
<ActionParsni1> danidani: both are newb freindly
<flaccid> you came into a kubuntu channel, so i'd say kubuntu :)
<ActionParsni1> danidani: try both and run them for a few weeks apiece, see which youlike
<Rioting_pacifist> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Rioting_pacifist> does iptables filter outbound trafic?
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> it can if you want
<flaccid> aint seen you for a while, Rioting_pacifist :)
<lovre> is there any electronic circuit simulator for linux? Like electronic workbench or circuit maker for windows?
<flaccid> lovre: not sure, but i know there is not much in that line of software at all :(
<lovre> flaccid: yea :(
<flaccid> yeah elec. mate of mine can't use linux as a result
<lovre> flaccid: im trying to find anything for linux, just the simple simulations, with some digital and analog components...
<flaccid> one sec i'll ask my mate
<flaccid> um he is checking again lovre but at this stage all he can recommend is 'spice'
<ds187> lovre: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-322499.html <-- perhaps that will help
<flaccid> and also klogic for kde
<flaccid> and also QUCS
<Rioting_pacifist> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2765 < takes me back to GCSEs
<flaccid> or easyspice, gnucap
<ds187> lovre: http://ktechlab.org/ <-- ktechlab seems also nice
<flaccid> thats about all he suggests good luck
<Rioting_pacifist> but i have to say pen and papper ftw :P
<lovre> flaccid: ok thank you
<lovre> ds187: thx
<flaccid> nice job ds187!
<Rioting_pacifist> flaccid: i dunno ive been around, probly just not mentioned my flash bug :P
<ds187> flaccid: just typed "electronic circuit simulator linux" into google, so all the credit goes to them :-)
<flaccid> Rioting_pacifist: many of them :(
<flaccid> ds187: true. well the problem is nothing matches against protel
<Rioting_pacifist> 10 has a nasty no text on a dialog bug, so i could be signing my soul away everytime i click it, but changing to the OSS drivers fixed my main issues (suspend also works nicely now too :D) and after removing flgrx i can use 3d games too :D
<Rioting_pacifist> dont suppose anybody knows how to find the backwards dependancies of a program (what depends on a library)?
<des_> can i ask someone for a problem?
<pietje_phuck> Is there a known problem with setting up the network with kde network manager?
<pietje_phuck> des_: just sate your question
<pietje_phuck> state even
<Rioting_pacifist> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Rioting_pacifist> i dont know of any i just know that NetworkManager has terrible memory leak
<pietje_phuck> I have two network cards, it does not set the routes properly, nor does it let me disable one of the cards (wel it does, but it reverts back next time I start)
<des_> I can compile with Ogre3D in C++. When i try to execute my program it freeze without errors after loading the window. How can I fix it? p.s. i compiled the hello world
<pietje_phuck> I can do it in vi though
<pietje_phuck> des_: does everything freeze?
<trel> I have another... unrelated question...
<trel> is there a UUID on NTFS partitions?
<pietje_phuck> des_: I am just guessing but it looks like Ogre3D gives you an environment to run other aplications in
<pietje_phuck> des_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<pietje_phuck> first hit on the google search ;)
<trel> or.. even better.. is there a way to make sure that drives are always mounted to the same /dev on boot up?
<trel> I have 6 Hard drives, and everytime the system boots, they get assigned different /dev like /dev/sda, etc
<trel> This makes it impossible to get their mountpoints right in /media
<trel> I would rather try to get fstab to mount them using an ID, so that it doesn't matter which /dev/sd* they get assigned to on the next boot, but it seems there isn't a way to do that
<pietje_phuck> trel: That must be anoying
<trel> hehe.. yeah... tell me about it.. :-)
<pietje_phuck> trel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<pietje_phuck> Don't find anything there
<llutz> Moin
<trel> yeah.. I have been reading that...
<pietje_phuck> But you could "label" the drives and mount them by the label
<FoxIII> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pietje_phuck> FoxIII: his problem is the assignment in /dev not fstab
<FoxIII> pierre_, ah okay. Sorry. Thought that may have helped. I'll keep quiet. lol
<kblin> hi folks
<trel> it might.. if I can mount then another way.. I am looking at the label and UUID ways right now... but.. I would like to see if I can get the drives to be detected in the same order every boot
<Rioting_pacifist> has anybody here got gnome, kde & firefox installed
<pietje_phuck> lol, just rm them and create them manually
<kblin> I'm trying to get firefox3 to start a new message when clicking on an email link, but I'd like to use the kmail running in kontact for it, any ideas on how to best do that?
<kblin> ah, ok,  kmail email@address.org works fine
<generic> What are the softwares use for private/secure file sharing in Ubuntu??
<pietje_phuck> generic: sftp?
<pietje_phuck> generic: scp
<generic> what are other softwares?
<pietje_phuck> generic: ktorrent maybe?
<generic> ok ,i see
<kblin> samba? :)
<pietje_phuck> lol
<kblin> depends on if you want to share on the local network or not
<generic> i now ,but its not much secure
<kblin> if both sides support unix extensions and encryption, it's pretty secure
<kblin> http://www.sambaxp.org/files/SambaXP2008-DATA/01-04-Jeremy_Allison-encryption.pdf
<kblin> http://www.sambaxp.org/files/SambaXP2008-AUDIO/01-04-Allison_SMB_encryption.ogg
<pietje_phuck> putty used to work well on windoze
<Rioting_pacifist> generic are we talking perminant sharing or jsut a one off?
<kblin> putty runs on linux as well :)
<pietje_phuck> lol under wine?
<kblin> pietje_phuck: well, I was talking about native, but it'll work on wine of course
<generic> sure    perminent sharing
<kblin> pietje_phuck: aptitude show putty
<pietje_phuck> lol I did not know that
<kblin> pietje_phuck: I've deployed that for some users who were used to putty and didn't get the concept of doing "ssh address" on the command line
<pietje_phuck> great idea
<pietje_phuck> let them use tools they understand
<kblin> well, yeah. users care about programs, not about the OS
<lg188> is there a comando to show all hardware ?
<lg188> plugged in ?
<kblin> generic: and I guess you're talking about "over the internet"
<kblin> lg188: not that I'm aware of. but "lspci" and "lsusb" should get most of it
<pietje_phuck> They just want to do their job, we all have our favourite editors as wel (please this is not an invite for an editor war)
<generic> i m taking about internel sharing like SAMBA,
<pietje_phuck> lsusb
<generic> I want secure sharing software over local network
<kblin> generic: and all your clients are linux?
<pietje_phuck> lsub will list all the devices connected trough usb
<generic> combination of windows and linux
<pietje_phuck> lshw will show all hardware
<lg188> now i know it that card is nopt well isntalled
<generic> Rioting_pacifist:plz tell me more about  ktorrent,
<Rioting_pacifist> :? i think thats the wrong tool if your looking to setup perminent secure shares
<pierre_> Hi all; I'm always facing problems with videoprojectors during my seminars. It's really annoying. any hint were to find solutions ?
<kblin> generic: I'd go for Samba then
<generic> I think ,u are know understand my problem,plz tell me about secure file sharing softwares ,I m working in Ubuntu base envirment
<kblin> pierre_: starting with 8.04 I have those as well
<generic> Would SAMBA is secure?
<kblin> pierre_: you could try xrandr --auto with the external device plugged in
<Rioting_pacifist> Samba if you use windows or sftp
<generic> let see
<kblin> or just ssh
<kblin> but then people will need an account on the server
<kblin> same applies for samba, though
<pierre_> kblin_: adding that I could never get both views; the screen one and projected one
<generic> okkkkk
<nuno_> Does anyone knows a good sidebar for kubuntu?
<kblin> so for "one off" sharing, I usually use scp or fish:// uris on Linux and winscp on windows
<generic> Would i make a server for xrandr ,and install it through terminal
<pietje_phuck> hmm I forgot bout "fish://"
<kblin> if it's to be a more permanent thing, I'd go for samba
<generic>  fish:// uris on Linux and winscp on windows??
<kblin> generic: you file server is running ssh
<kblin> generic: every user has a login to the file server
<kblin> generic: if you open a fish://server/path/on/server URI on konqueror, it'll give you a gui for transferring files via scp
<kblin> generic: same if you use winscp on windows
<generic> I know about WinSCP and ssh ,I want more secure software,I want to make a server for file sharing ,in our organization there are more than 50 employees
<kblin> generic: the downside is that people will need shell accounts on the server
<kblin> generic: if you set up a samba server, you can disable the accounts.
<generic> wait ,i try
<kblin> they still need to exist for managing permissions, but they can be disabled
<generic> Itry f fish://root@10.1.1.61/root/Desktop and its working ,Would it secure,
<generic> How to create zccounts on server?
<jabba> generic: you want to create accounts on the machine you're connecting to?
<pietje_phuck> 50 ppl need to access it and it must be secure? (there is an oxymoron in the making)
<generic> oxymoron ??
<jabba> pietje_phuck: it's doable these days.
<kblin> pietje_phuck: seriously, Samba is run in huge setups
<kblin> 50 users is nothing
<pietje_phuck> sure it is
<generic> How we can create account on server?? ,would Windows PC will also share the files?
<pietje_phuck> I have worked on huge systems, but I never thought of them as "secure"
<kblin> well, obviously depends on your definition of secure
<kblin> i.e. pretty much everything is secure if you define nfs3 as secure
<generic> How we disable particular account or ip not to connect with samba share server?
<generic> wait
<jabba> pietje_phuck: i've worked on systems from 15 users to 105,000 users.
<jabba> security has come a long way since 1990.
<pietje_phuck> I define everything as insecure, there are just levels of insecurity ;)
<pietje_phuck> sure jabba, as have I and a lot more ppl, but security to me is risk management and every client added increases exponential the level of insecurity
<jabba> pietje_phuck: you have to draw the line at some point, or you won't get anything done. the way we do it in the secret squirrel locations is by restricting which users can get to a network, rather than enhancing controls on the network further.
<pietje_phuck> jabba: I agree
<generic>   how we can increase the level of security in samba?
<jabba> generic: are you in a true windows environment, or is everything samba?
<generic> jabba ,i agree
<generic> right now ,we are in windows and Ubuntu combination envirment
<generic> We currently use samba
<jabba> generic: right, but are your clients authenticating to AD?
<generic> Is there any other software for private file sharing
<generic> AD?
<jabba> generic: active directory
<generic> yes ,but some users
<tsb> Flash hangs and doesn't work here. I'd like to use flash10, installing it doesn't work (the installation works, but firefox3 does't display any flashfiles when it should). any idea how to fix this?
<tsb> (8.04 here)
<lander> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<lander> !nlkubuntu
<ubottu> Factoid nlkubuntu not found
<kblin> generic: if you have an existing AD setup, just integrate Samba into that
<generic> ok,but my question is what are the other softwares use for secure file sharing
<kblin> what do you mean by secure?
<kblin> perfect forward secrecy of the files transferred? access control?
<Mr_Cheeto> OK here's what I'm facing, when I get on at first the internet connection is fine (it's wired) but about 30 minutes later the settings just switch to some othe crap on their own, how is this happening and how can I just PIN DOWN my damn settings? XD
<Mr_Cheeto> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Mr_Cheeto> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stephan> Hello, can someone tell me how to emulate the middle mouse button with a simultaneous click on button 1 and 2? (Hardy laptop with touchpad and kde)
<llutz> stephan: add a line 'Option "Emulate3Buttons"  to your xorg.conf
<llutz> stephan: set it "true"
<Ayabara> I have the impression that my avi-vids look better in windows than in linux. could this be?
<stephan> llutz: Thank you. is this new in Hardy? befor hardy  it runs out of the box
<Mr_Cheeto> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<slu> hi room
<slu> need help ?
<slu> anyone help me
<engineer> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<slu> want to download  kubuntu have intel q66 cpu do i down load  64 bit or 32
<engineer> 64
<slu> thanks alot engineer
<slu> downloading kubuntu 64 bit yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ascanio> hello
<ascanio> ciao
<ascanio> ce nessuno?
<slu> hi ascanio
<lg188> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<engineer> WEEEEEEEE
<engineer> my server cds arrived
<engineer> faster than i thought
<Mr_Cheeto> hey, when i play back MP3's in Amarok for Kaffene it seems to play at higher than normal speed, what's wrong with the playback?
<jhutchins_wk> Amarok for Kafene?
<Mr_Cheeto> or*
<lenea> hey everyone. i have a problem. my sound doesn't work at all, but yesterday it was working just fine. i have really no idea what happened
<lenea> i would appreciate any help whatsoever
<Geff> Hello
<Geff> Dites, j'ai un petit souci :
<emilsedgh_> lenea: open kmix and see if its not mute.thats a common problem
<techbw> hi all.
<lenea> emilsedgh_ : just did that, and that was the problem :)) i'm such an idiot
<emilsedgh_> lenea: its so common ;)
<Geff> ho, sorry, it's an english channel :o)
<Geff> C.U.
<bwtech> if i can just jump in and ask if anyone knows of software that will read or even info on mounting discs that have been written by a sony mavica camera, but have not been closed
<josa> :/ how do i install 2 deb packages with dpkg that depend on each other?
<llutz> josa: sudo dpkg -i pak1.deb pak2.deb ; sudo apt-get -f install
<engineer> install both at the same time
<ubuntu> hi, i tried out opensuse but decided i didn't like it, i kept my kubuntu partition, but i don't know how to restore the boot loader or whatever it's called
<llutz> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<llutz> ubuntu: ^^
<JuJuBee> I just bought an externtal HD enclosuer (ide->usb).  When I plug in to my laptop(Feisty), it does not mount, but does on my desktop (Hardy)
<ubuntu> right, so when i do grub /boot/grub/stage1 it lists 2 options
<ubuntu> (hd1,4) and (hd1,6)
<josa> thansk... that "sudo dpkg -i pak1.deb pak2.deb" gives me dependency problem... then apt-get installed it. im now wondering what happens with packages that are not in the repositories
<ubuntu> how do i find which one i need
<pim_> What tool can I use to shrink photos?
<JuJuBee> pim_ Gimp?
<llutz> pim_: convert
<llutz> ubuntu the one on your kubuntu-/ filesystem
<ubuntu> ok tried that
<ubuntu> i'll try rebooting
<JuJuBee> Anybody have thought about my external HD not mounting/
<jals> ok that worked, i was the guy called ubuntu just now
<jals> thanks whoever it was that helped heh
<engineer> (17:11:38) —› quit: (ubuntu) (n=ubuntu@host86-128-94-137.range86-128.btcentralplus.com) (Remote closed the connection)
<engineer> this guy?
<llutz> jals: np
<pim_> how do I get a german sz?
<engineer> sz ?
<llutz> pim_: use keyboard-layouts to switch to a german keyboard and you can type ß :)
<pim_> Nah there's an easier way, I know. Only I don't remeber
<llutz> kcharselect?
<engineer> system settings
<pim_> No, it was something like: press ctrl+alt+s
<pim_> that's in windows, but Kubuntu had a different shortcut
<rand_acs> I have a very strange issue on my notebook after updating this morning; my /mnt dir has 2 nfs filesystems in it, for some reason none of my kde(3 and 4) apps can access /mnt now, they just hang, gtk apps like Firefox have no problem access those dirs
<rand_acs> any ideas?
<Sarasvati> Hello!
<Sarasvati> I have a wacom tablet and two screens, but the wacom tablet only works on the left half of my left screen and the right half of my right screen, does anyone know how to solve this?
<eagles0513875> is there a kubuntu flash version
<rand_acs> eagles0513875: yeah the standard linux flash plugin works
<eagles0513875> rand_acs: your not getting me
<eagles0513875> rand_acs: is there a version that will fit on a pendrive
<rand_acs> ah lol, sorry for that
<eagles0513875> thats ok
<eagles0513875> i know bout flash plugins lol
<rand_acs> eagles0513875: I've never heard of one tbh
<rand_acs> none in the ftp dirs I can see
<eagles0513875> rand_acs: so i can just take the regualr kubuntu and set it up on a pen drive
<genii> eagles0513875: Look at www.pendrivelinux.com
<rand_acs> so you guys don't have any idea what might be causing my weird KDE/nfs issue?
<eagles0513875> genii: there is nothing that pertains to kubuntu on that sight
<stef_22decemb> helo
<stef_22decemb> I have a problem with nfs
<rand_acs> stef_22decemb: me too...
<stef_22decemb> anyone can help me ?
<stef_22decemb> oh...
<rand_acs> to*
<stef_22decemb> what is yours ?
<genii> eagles0513875: Yes, there is. On the right side about a third down down. Note all the "8.04 with persistent"   etc etc etcd
<rand_acs> can't access any nfs with qt apps?
<eagles0513875> genii: ok thanks
<rand_acs> I can with the shell and gtk apps it seems
<rand_acs> qt apps just crash :(
<stef_22decemb> hum
<rand_acs> stef_22decemb: not your problem?
<stef_22decemb> I don't know what it meens
<stef_22decemb> no
<stef_22decemb> I am kde
<stef_22decemb> but it's not that !
<stef_22decemb> I can't write on a nfs share
<stef_22decemb> whereas I am in the correct group
<rand_acs> yeah I really don't get this, worked last night, updated this morning, now none of my KDE apps want to access those nfs dirs :(
<stef_22decemb> the only share where I can write are owned by myself...
<rand_acs> stef_22decemb: did you setup the server to give you write access?
<stef_22decemb> I think...
<genii> stef_22decemb: That is normal behaviour. Users are only allowed to modify files in areas where they are specifically allowed to do that.
<stef_22decemb> so, I am only in group
<stef_22decemb> with g+rw rights
<stef_22decemb> and I can't...
<stef_22decemb> it's... stupid !
<stef_22decemb> I think I have done a thing wrong !
<rand_acs> does the dir have 'w
<rand_acs> on group?
<stef_22decemb> yes
<stef_22decemb> it have !
<stef_22decemb> in fact
<stef_22decemb> all shares have a group
<genii> You need the username to exist on both machines. And to belong to the same group on both machines. And not to have some option for that share in your exports file which overrides that user to log in to that share
<stef_22decemb> and all of this groups have +rw right on each share
<stef_22decemb> yes
<stef_22decemb> it's ok
<stef_22decemb> groups exist on the two computers
<stef_22decemb> with same personns
<stef_22decemb> do you meen the problem comes from my exports files ?
<stef_22decemb> ok
<genii> stef_22decemb: Are you using some mount option on the client like sync  so that it is not a temporary GID which is being used to create files under until the drive is unmounted and would normally then write it's data?
<stef_22decemb> hum
<stef_22decemb> I use autofs
<stef_22decemb> do you know ?
<genii> automatic mount options would be not to sync
<stef_22decemb> from exports file : /home/ftp               192.168.0.6(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<paul_> i'm new to linex (still learning badly) i want to put a different picture on each desktop but can seem to find out how to do it ay advice thanks
<stef_22decemb> in my auto.nfs : ftp     -soft,rw,intr lug:/home/ftp
<genii> stef_22decemb: That is on the server and not the client, which is what I asked of. When you are mounting it there from fstab or manually, what options?
<stef_22decemb> hum
<stef_22decemb> auto.nfs : ftp     -soft,rw,intr lug:/home/ftp
<stef_22decemb> auto.master : /mnt/LUG /etc/auto.nfs --ghost,--timeout=30
<stef_22decemb> do you understand ?
<genii> You need to add sync on the client
<genii> eg between -soft and rw   or so, in that list of the mount options
<stef_22decemb> ok
<stef_22decemb> I will try
<stefanos_> how do i turn kubuntu into ubuntu? (complete gnome install)
<genii> !puregnome | stefanos_
<ubottu> stefanos_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<stefanos_> genii: i don't want to remove kde packages, i want to keep kde and have gnome as well
<stef_22decemb> do I need to reboot the client ?
<teckbw> hi all, i have a sony cd mavica, and the camera requires easy cd creator to read the discs, but I am using ubuntu, so how can I go about reading discs that are not closed
<BadSTuff> hello. is there a way to make kdesu ask for the root password? i don't want to use sudo at all..
<Yfn> BadSTuff: Alt+F2 -  konsole, then enter 'passwd root'
<BadSTuff> the root user has a password, using su on the console works.. but kdesu doesn't, after i disabled the admin group in the sudoers file.
<teckbw> no one able to help with reading cd's that are not closed/finilized?
<teckbw> there has to be a linux prog that is similar to roxio easy cd creator...when I google all I get is roxio stuff....pages and pages...anyone out there that knows of one
<Tallken> teckbw: K3B ?
<teckbw> does not read the un-closed session...have tried it...it reads all info except for un-finilised section on disc
<des_> and try to use your program under wine?
<eagles0513875> !binary
<ubottu> Factoid binary not found
<eagles0513875> !info binary
<ubottu> Package binary does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> how do i open a binary
<eagles0513875> to where its readable
<des_> console "sh nameofbinary"?
<teckbw> problem is I don't have it....as I don't have the disk that came with the camera any more...have M$ for the tasks that requires windows apps...but don't have this one
<eagles0513875> des_: thanks
<teckbw> is there a way to mount a cd to get access to open sessions...ones that have not been closed/finilized
<teckbw> thanks tallken....for trying to help....will have to try more searching on google.
<Bauldrick> how can I find out what dependencies are required by a certain package if I've already installed them?
<Grim76__> Bauldrick: You can simulate the install of a package sudo apt-get -s install <packagename>
<Bauldrick> If I created the .deb from source and tried to install that .deb on different machine would it pull in the dependencies?
<St> hello
<St> I have allready been here
<St> my nfs problem is yet there
<St> it's not cool !
<pim_> Great, the point is that you ask questions.
<St> yes
<St> of course
<pim_> What is your question?
<St> but I don't know what's the problem
<St> I can't write to a nfs share
<pim_> Then: What is not working
<St> whereas he is said to be rw
<pim_> You mean you cannot write to a shared ntfs drive?
<St> I am in the correct group on the server and the client
<St> yes
<St> that's !
<St> pim_ : thanks for helping ...
<St> I have the sync option on the server and the client
<St> as somebody said me some time ago
<pim_> I think you have to mount it: sudo mount /drive /mountpoint -t ntfs-3g
<St> hum
<St> it's not ntfs
<St> but nfs !
<St> sorry if you don't understand !
<pim_> Hm well I'm sorry. I think you'll have to wait until someone helps you.
<St> no problem pim...
<K`zan> Hi folks, trying to install vmware from adept and it just ignores my request to install, what gives?  Do I need to download from vmware site and install manually?
<cleiton> I am Brazil!
<Bauldrick> nut
<K`zan> Well, yes, but it beats running wincrap stand alone :).
<wire0> hi! how do I add more applications to my start menu?
<St> anyone can help me for a nfs problem ?
<K`zan> wire0: right click on it and use the menu editor.
<wire0> K`zan: thanks but right click on what? where do I locate kmail, and what is the file I should right click?
<K`zan> kmail should be under the "internet" menu and you right click on the start icon...
<Sarasvati> Does anyone have any idea how I can fix firefox typing backwards?
<K`zan> Turn the monitor over ;-)?
<wire0> kzan its not
<wire0> thats why I want to manually add kmail
<wire0> its alreayd installed but not on my list
<cranshinibon> hey can someone help me figure out how to get sound to play for youtube videos in konqueror
<K`zan> wire0: Try launching kontact.  I've had it all up for years now and it restarts on boot, so I am a bit unfamiliar.
<St> cranshinion : is your sound system on ?
<St> are you member of group "audio"
<St> can you hear music ?
<K`zan> wire0: Did launching kontact get it?
<MaskedOne> There such a thing as a Ventrilo program or Ventrilo like program compatable with Ventrilo servers for Kubuntu?
<wire0> K'zan thanks man
<K`zan> wire0: Glad to be able to help Sir!
<mkultras> MaskedOne: there is a ventrilo server for linux
<mkultras> should work on kubuntu
<mkultras> i duno about client
<MaskedOne> yeah i need the client to connect to my Guilds wow servers
<MaskedOne> ok also my keyboard is pumping out funky letter today for some reason
<mkultras> do you run wow on kubuntu ?
<mkultras> i just downloaded it i want to try and play on my private server on my kubuntu machine i just setup at home
<MaskedOne> no on XP but sometimes im in Kubuntu and want to talk in vent with the guild while i do other things
<mkultras> it was listed at the apps db at wine though
<MaskedOne> I have played WoW on Kubuntu and Ubuntu though
<mkultras> i just tried to run the launcher with wine and it said i needed .net 2.0
<MaskedOne> but sadly my ATI card doesnt like linux 100% yet the graphics suck compared to in xp
<mkultras> ya my ati card dosent work that well either
<mkultras> it has artifacts all over the place if i change the res with krandrtray
<francesco_> there is any italian here???
<MaskedOne> best thing to do is to install it in windows then copy and paste the folder over to ur home partition
<pim_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bipolar> For some reason installing kubuntu 'hangs' randomly when dpkg is installing packages. The progress bar just stops. The machine is not really hung. I can switch vt's to a console and play around. weird... anyone see anything like it?
<bipolar> I'm installing from the alternate CD onto an encrypted LVM
<mkultras> bipolar: maybe ur internet connection dropped while it was downloading
<MaskedOne> bipolar I had a similar problem so i clicked the menu button and tried opening konq and suddenly it went
<mkultras> oh
<mkultras> on a cd maybe there is a scratch on it
<bipolar> mkultras: I've burned two diffrent cd's, and restarting the process makes it stop at a diffrent spot.
<MaskedOne> seemed like a hickup for me
<bipolar> MaskedOne: this is the alternate cd... not the livecd. I'll try readling something off the cd.... maybe that will do it.
<MaskedOne> ok, yeah i always use the liveCD, easier to trouble shoot etc...
<mkultras> ya i'm not sure you could try copying the files to the hdd maybe
<DrSilent> Hi, I'm having a bit of a problem with the Kubuntu login manager (KDE 3 in 8.04). I tried changing the background image but somehow it didn't stick and gave me a blank screen, and also removed the login box GUI for a bland looking one
<bipolar> no dice... sigh
<Grim76__> bipolar: Did you verify that your download was good?  ie md5/sha hash?
<bipolar> Grim76__: yes... and the cd test passwd
<bipolar> passed :P
<Grim76__> Ok just a thought
<Grim76__> bipolar: Did you burn at the highest speed for your burner or the slowest?
<bipolar> auto ;P
<bipolar> that would be fastest then
<DrSilent> I've tried to go back and managed to put one of the system backgrounds on, but the login box remains the same. I've also installed kdmtheme manager and it appears to do nothing
<DrSilent> any ideas?
<Grim76__> bipolar: You might try burning at the slowest speed.
<bipolar> Grim76__: I'll try it.
<MaskedOne> contrary to popular belief, burning speeds and mis=burnings to really happen much, yet everyone tries that excuse when Kubuntu install ain't working lol
<MaskedOne> kinda funny
<bipolar> burning at 10x now
<MaskedOne> don't rlly happen much i ment lol
<Grim76__> MaskedOne: I have had it happen before.  Just figured it might work for bipolar.
<sigma_12> is kubuntu intrepid alpha one out yet?
<mkultras> hey at home i have install kubuntu 8 kde4 remix and i want to get kde3.5.9 on it instead what would be the easiest way to do that ?
<mkultras> should i just burn the kde cd of the non kde4 version and reinstall over it
<DrSilent> if you've just installed it, install over it?
<mkultras> i guess ya
<DrSilent> that's 40 minutes tops
<mkultras> i was trying to just do it with apt-get install but i couldnt see the kde3 package names
<DrSilent> if you aren't going to use kde4 at all that's asking for headaches imo
<mkultras> ya ill burn a cd of the kde3 one then
<Exilant> anyone using the os ati driver and successfully running google earth?
<mkultras> on this machine when i download the ati driver from the site and then load x i get like weird blocks of colors on the screen and stuff artifacts all over, its kinda nuts to use after, and if i enable desktop effects, everything goes black, i think i need to get another version of the ati driver
<St> anyone specialist nfs ?
<St> I come back...
<mkultras> i just went and made this computer like the other day to run kubuntu on it's never had windows on it
<St> with some precisions
<matisse> there is a kernel update available. some time ago, i asked about linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic which has the description "You likely do not want to install this package directly. ... " Is it now ok to install everything with the update manager ?
<DrSilent> I've done it for the last three without problem..
<DrSilent> as far as i know anyway
<__Adam__> hello, I have installed the kubuntu-kde4-desktop package, but still seem to be loading KD3
<Rioting_pacifist> __Adam__: you have to select kde4 at the login screen
<__Adam__> ohhhhh
<__Adam__> let me try that :)
<__Adam__> brb
<matisse> DrSilent: the last time i asked here, i was told the install it on another way... well, i will try. Any other things I have to care when I make a kernel update ?
<DrSilent> I wish i could tell you but I've rather new at this. I'm just reporting that it worked for me
<matisse> ok, thx anyway
<lg188> can'tlogin anymore
<lg188> can't fin the problem somthing with xorg
<lg188> already  ahev an comand line
<lg188> but i cant find the good log
<lg188> any help ?
<Exilant> is /home full?
<lg188> nope
<Exilant> or not mounted?
<lg188> actual what you mean with full
<Exilant> 100% full
<lg188> hdd full ?
<Exilant> yes, the partition for /home
<lg188> nope use3GB of the 40
<Exilant> ok
<Exilant> (if that was full, kdm would not log you in)
<lg188> mounted ? euhm i dont knwo
<Exilant> can you access it from the cl?
<lg188> yes
<Exilant> ok, then it is mounted
<Exilant> and X is running?
<Grim76__> alskjalfjd
<lg188> nope
<lg188> he shutsdown when i try to long in and it restarts then
<__Adam__> hello
<lg188> __Adam__: hey
<__Adam__> new problem with KDE4 :P  cant change desktop icon size
<Exilant> hm, so X is running and just kdm is making problems?
<lg188> i think so
<lg188> idk
<juanitocolinos> saludos, ¿alguien ha tenido problemas con el Busybox al iniciar el kubuntu?
<dhq__> does anyone have an i-mate cell.
<lg188> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lg188> !spa
<ubottu> Factoid spa not found
<srauls_> Here is a question, installed ubuntu 8.10 downloaded all the updates, and when grub comes up it shows all the different updated versions of 8.10 ver .17, .18, .19 when i use the latest version it looks like it is booting up but then reboots and it will do this several times
<__Adam__> new problem with KDE4 :P  cant change desktop icon size?
<lg188> __Adam__:  stop copy just report it
<__Adam__> but my icons are huge!!!!!!
<matisse> lg188: in our computer room often that problem exists
<matisse> __Adam__: search in kcontrol
<matisse> lg188: are your login data send to a server ?
<lg188> __Adam__: also you can resize your reoslution ...
<lg188> matisse: what??
<ingwa__> does anybody know how to install language packs in kubuntu?
<lg188> evil or wht ?,
<__Adam__> i am at the max my laptop display supports
<Exilant> srauls_: either boot an older one or look at the last entries in the log or on the screen before the reboots
<matisse> __Adam__: press K-menu button (down left) -> command ... -> type in kcontrol -> use search
<spideyman> evr since i upgraded my amorok sounds like shit
<matisse> lg188: i mean, do you use an login server ?
<Ash-Fox> Has x.org lost DGA support in Kubuntu?
<ingwa__> How can I install a new language in kubuntu, in this case swedish?
<lg188> matisse: i don think so
<matisse> then its a different problem
<__Adam__> i do that in kcontrol and set them to 16
<matisse> ingwa__: for kde use "kcontrol"
<__Adam__> the icons do not change size!
<ingwa__> matisse: I do that when  iwant to *set* the language.  in this case the language support files aren't installed yet.
<matisse> __Adam__: do you mean desktop or task line icons ?
<__Adam__> desktop icons
<__Adam__> in KDE4
<ingwa__> matisse: the problem is that I can't find them in adept
<matisse> ingwa__: apt-cache search swedish | grep sv
<ingwa__> matisse: great!  Thanks
<matisse> ingwa__:  in bash... but I dont know which are the relevant ones
<ingwa__> matisse: I'll find out
<matisse> k
<ingwa__> thanks a lot
<lg188> matisse: ik dont used a server
<jrabbitb> can anyone direct me to a good tutorial for setting up a maven repository in kubuntu?
<lg188> btw why ?
<matisse> lg188: in our computer room - as sayd - the same problem exists sometimes, but we're logging in on a server, not on the computer itself
<lg188> yeah but i need that pc for useing
<lg188> sounds quite logical
<Exilant> lg188: are you thrown out directly, or is maybe some app autostarted that then crashes x?
<ogzy> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -force -phigh xserver-xorg give this output debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Orce
<lg188> euh ?:s
<ogzy> so what is Orce, i am using 8.04
<lg188> i'l never get it to work
<ogzy> i tried dpkg-recpnfigure debconf and choosed Dialog but i still get the smae Orce message
<bipolar> Grim76__: wow... writing at a slower speed did it.
<bipolar> Grim76__: thanks!
<bipolar> thats still a really weird problem. no errors or anything.
<Grim76__> bipolar: cool happy to help.
<pim_> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wire0> oh god
<wire0> kde-look is so slow, why do they even bother
<wire0> for 6 months its been so slow its almost dead
<mkultras> ya im done downloading the kubuntu dvd iso for 8 that didnt take long to torrent at all
<tiagheiro> eis
<des_> !bnetd
<ubottu> Factoid bnetd not found
<kirkt> hey guys, what was this package which installs ms fonts called?
<Sorax> mstcorefonts
<engineer> apt-cache search fonts
<KhanFused> msttcorefonts, I think
<JoshOvki> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<kirkt> strange, looks like its alredy installed
<kirkt> well it doesnt really look like it since im still looking at linux fonts
<Sorax> maybe restart the application?
<KhanFused> (babble mode ON)   Hi ... I"m trying to put hardy onto a celeron machine, and the installer (I think) freezes at the point where it starts up X.  The virtual consoles are up, and I can alt-Fkey between them, but the session with the installer has stopped.  I'm guessing it's not loading the x server.  a) if not in /var/log/messages, where might I check to troubleshoot this? ... b) I've checked with knoppix and x does work (
<kirkt> Sorax,  i think this is the issue with not having the antialiasing
<Seren__> Hi
<Seren__> I got a problem with amarok
<Seren__> my walkman is not detected automatically when I plug it
<Seren__> I have found a way to mount it
<Seren__> now how do I tell amarok where the mount point is ?
<StultusApparatus> Can anyone help me install AIM?
<MilitantPotato> Seren__: Settings>Configure Amarok.  On the Left side, click media Devices
<MilitantPotato> typing 'mount' in konsole will show the mount point for your device if you're not sure where it's mounted
<Seren__> I know where it is
<Seren__> the problem is amarok doesn't seem to see it as a device
<MilitantPotato> Seren__: did you click add device?
<Seren__> I can copy manually to the device using the mount point
<koki__> hello, what command should i use to list all devices connected to my pc? i'm not sure what's the number of my disk
<Seren__> MilitantPotato: I only have "connect" as far as I see, I don't see any add button
<MilitantPotato> Ah, that would be a problem I'd think.
<MilitantPotato> I have auto detect devices and add device, you're not seeing those two buttons?
<Seren__> mmh I managed to crash amarok
<Seren__> this is a start :)
<SniZzo> !compizconfigsettingmanager
<ubottu> SniZzo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PhilRod> here's fun: I've just run adept updater, and it ran into the normal merge issue on /boot/menu/grub.lst. So I chose "start a new shell to investigate the issue", and now the debconf window appears frozen
<PhilRod> anyone suggest what I should do?
<matisse> is it a good or a bad sign, if updatemanager crashs when updating the kernel ?
 * PhilRod votes bad
<SniZzo> !compizconfig-setting-manager
<ubottu> SniZzo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MilitantPotato> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<MilitantPotato> SniZzo: there ya go
<SniZzo> :D
<MilitantPotato> SniZzo: try #compiz-fusion if you need help specifically with compiz-fusion or ccsm
<SniZzo> yes thanks i was only trying the bot :)
<SniZzo> !pyOgre
<ubottu> Factoid pyogre not found
<PhilRod> ah, so lesson for next time is that the "new shell" starts in the update manager window, so I have to go abck there and hit "show details"
<e-clipse> spanish?
<MilitantPotato> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<e-clipse> ok thanks
<FoxIII> Hey all. Still trying to get my belkin wireless card to work in kubuntu HH. I'm at a loss
<cyberboss> hi
<cyberboss> Ya des francais ,
<jpds> !fr | cyberboss
<ubottu> cyberboss: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<cyberboss> thanks
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Anyone know how to disable the hard drive light? It gets to be somewhat distracting when I'm watching movies.
<Tallken> ROFL, contrast83, not that I know. However some Targa laptops disabled all the light when you pressed Fn+F1
<cyberboss> so hum i will try it in english : i have a problem to configure my language french in configuration kubuntu
<contrast83> Tallken: Hmm... Thanks for the info
<Tallken> contrast83: but wait a bit
<Tallken> contrast83: maybe someone here knows
<Tallken> contrast83: nad haven't still read your question, don't leave the channel already ;)
<Tallken> *and
<contrast83> cyberboss: System Settings -> Regional & Language
<contrast83> Tallken: Yup, I know. ;-)
<contrast83> cyberboss: You'll probably need to run "sudo apt-get install language-pack-fr language-support-fr" first (or just install those two packages in Adept Manager).
<cyberboss> ok i will try it
<cyberboss> regonal and language juste 2 language english
<cyberboss> not french :'(
<edj> I removed kwalletmanager, but still get the nag screen saying "Kwallet has requested . . ." .  Something else to remove?
<athlon1> hallo: I have a presentation .pps. I open it and see all the images. How can I extract them out of the .pps  file? Thanks.
<contrast83> cyberboss: Did you see what I said about installing the packages for French?
<athlon1> I forgot to say that use impress openoffice
<cyberboss> no :/
<contrast83> cyberboss: You'll probably need to run "sudo apt-get install language-pack-fr language-support-fr" first (or just install those two packages in Adept Manager).
<Rioting_pacifist> edj: its generally easier to set a blank password as most kde apps use kwalletmanager to store passwords and dont know what to do if its not there (well they do they store it in text files once you figure out how to tell them each to)
<mkultras> athlon1: i use open office impress when i open a pps i can right click the images and save
<engineer> any dane here?
<psyco> would anyone here know why my kiba-dock won't show up? It starts but I cant see anything.,
<the-erm> Anyone here ever done a dist upgrade with apt-catcher?
<the-erm> oh wait ... I mean from the command line.
<the-erm> Maybe I should try the gui.
<contrast83> psyco: Are you building it from SVN or using packages? (And you have Compiz running, right?)
<psyco> contrast83: compiz yes and packages
<psyco> contrast83: it started up when I installed it but crashed after about 5 minutes and never started again
<contrast83> psyco: maybe move ~/.kiba somewhere else and run it from the command line to see if it gives any useful output
<psyco> ok
<contrast83> psyco: just out of curiosity, were the packages built for hardy, and if so, where'd you get 'em? :))
<psyco> contrast83: lol no, I am using feisty packages. Could that be it? I had it working for a biut though...
<psyco> contrast83: I dont have a ~./kiba XD
<myk_robinson> hey, guys
<contrast83> meh, that usually wouldn't cause that kind of problem
<myk_robinson> need some assistance with a serial port. Running lshw shows the serial port as UNCLAIMED
<myk_robinson> i think this may be why i cant get the serial port working in dosemu.
<myk_robinson> I have edited the config file to use /dev/ttyS0 for COM1
<contrast83> psyco: erm, sorry, been a while since i had kiba installed... how about ~/.kiba-dock and/or ~/.config/kiba-dock
<myk_robinson> how do i get rid of this UNCLAIMED error?
<psyco> contrast83: lol ok
<psyco> contrast83: lmao it works noe
<psyco> you are amazing :P
<athlon1> multras: I'm not allowed to do that. The only thing i allowed is to select an image and select save as. But the image has text and I'm able do cut it (even i can select i)
<contrast83> psyco: that works for pretty much any program, FYI. pretty much all the kde apps' config files will be in ~/.kde/share/config and their local data (amarok's collection database, for example) will be in ~/.kde/share/apps
<psyco> contrast83: lol awesome. Thanks.
<contrast83> no problem
<contrast83> psyco: new to linux?
<psyco> But now my menus are all black :S:S
<psyco> contrast83: somewhat
<psyco> **kiba menus
<contrast83> psyco: it actually pays to explore the filesystem on here, as opposed to that other os :))
<psyco> Heh
<contrast83> psyco: well any tweaking you did to kiba-dock will need to be re-done, since its settings just got moved
<contrast83> contrast83: by its menus, you mean the icons' tooltips, right?
<edj> I hate this kwallet crap.  The nag screen asks for a password - i never set a password and can't find it in the config screen.  If I uninstall it, it keeps coming up anyway.  Where's the password stored?
<contrast83> edj: one sec...
<psyco> contrast83: by menus I meant like right click and settings, but its fixed
<psyco> for some reason it didn't like baghira windows style
<contrast83> oh yeah, baghira doesn't get along at all with gtk apps
<contrast83> edj: Alt+F2 -> kcontrol -> Security & Privacy -> KDE Wallet
<contrast83> KWallet's default settings are garbage, but it's actually a good little system - you just need to change a couple settings to sanitize it
 * contrast83 loves QtCurve
<contrast83> It ain't as pretty as Baghira or Domino, but it looks good enough and having a 100% consistent look across KDE 3, KDE 4 and GNOME apps is more than worth the trade-off
<psyco> anyone know how to add TWO system info icons on kiba??
<contrast83> i don't think you can. you can have multiple kiba-docks running though, you just need to set a different path for its settings on the second one
<edj> contrast83, that's the same as configure kwallet from the icon.  there's no password there.  kwalletrc doesn't have one either.  I can't purge the damn thing.  this is driving me nuts.
<contrast83> i could very well be wrong though... i think kiba has a channel at #kiba-dock, might wanna ask in there
<psyco> contrast83: ok.
<contrast83> edj: Sorry, -> Launch Wallet Manager, right-click on kdewallet -> Change Password
<psyco> contrast83: RWAR kiba is back to now showing up >.>
<psyco> contrast83: do you think I should CVS install it?
<contrast83> psyco: Did it happen right after you changed a certain setting?
<contrast83> psyco: you might give it a shot, just uninstall the packages first obviously
<edj> contrast83, There's no Change Password option.
<psyco> After I closed it. It wouldnt reopen. I did change settings though.
<contrast83> edj: umm... i'm looking right at it. :-)
<contrast83> psyco: i threw together a little script for installing kiba from svn if you want it
<psyco> sweet
<contrast83> it doesn't update it or anything though :-\
<psyco> Meh.
<contrast83> you use checkinstall?
<psyco> not sure what that is XD
<darkdelusions> How to start a 3 hour discussion in the ubuntu channel :) call compiz evil :)
<psyco> rofl
<edj> contrast83, Well, I have Configure Wallet, Close All Wallets, Restore and Quit.  That's it.
<contrast83> edj: right-click on the kdewallet icon.
<StultusApparatus> Can anyone help me take all of my files from my FTP server and put them into a local folder? I'm using FileZilla and it keeps failing
<psyco> contrast83: OR I could try kxdocker....
<contrast83> psyco: bleh
<contrast83> cairo-dock's nice
<psyco> I
<psyco> I'll try that then./
<contrast83> i forget where i got the packages for it, but there are Hardy ones available
<psyco> can I put K menu on that?
<psyco> heh ok
<contrast83> you can put k menu on anything with a dcop call
<psyco> dcop call???
<edj> contrast83, Thanks for trying to help -- but that's what I'm doing, and no password option.
<StultusApparatus> Nevermind, I had to open  filezilla as root.
<contrast83> edj: erm, that's really weird... how about moving ~/.kde/share/config/kwalletrc and ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet to ~ ?
<contrast83> psyco: one sec...
<psyco> contrast83:  ok
<StultusApparatus> How do I restart apache via command line?
<contrast83> psyco: dcop is what kde uses for interprocess communications... try running "dcop kicker kicker popupKMenu 0,0" for an example
<psyco> ooo, thanks.
<contrast83> psyco: there's a *lot* of stuff you can do with dcop, i never bothered figuring much of it out since kde 4 will be using dbus in its place, which is the standard in everything else
<psyco> alright. Thank you for that.
<contrast83> np
<contrast83> so yeah, you'll just want to add a new icon with that dcop command to whatever dock
<contrast83> edj: Any progress?
<DrSilent> I'm going to try this again while there's a lull...
<DrSilent> Hi, I'm having a bit of a problem with the Kubuntu login manager (KDE 3 in 8.04). I tried changing the background image but somehow it didn't stick and gave me a blank screen, and also removed the login box GUI for a bland looking one
<DrSilent> I've tried to go back and managed to put one of the system backgrounds on, but the login box remains the same. I've also installed kdmtheme manager and it appears to do nothing
<DrSilent> any ideas?
<contrast83> DrSilent: i've been having that same problem since gutsy
<DrSilent> oh so it's abug is it?
<Exilant> dpkg-reconfigure kdm maybe
<psyco> WOW cairo-dock is amazing THANKS so much contrast83!!
<contrast83> Exilant: good idea... or maybe dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-default-settings
<contrast83> psyco: no prob. my favorite feature on it is the sub-docks
<DrSilent> sorry... what's dpkg and how do I use it?
<Exilant> dpkg is one level below apt
<contrast83> DrSilent: dpkg is the low-level app for debian package management, you'd usually want to use apt or aptitude instead
<DrSilent> I see
<DrSilent> so I just su that command you typed then
<contrast83> or sudo, yeah
<contrast83> if that doesn't work, you *might* try just reinstalling either of those two packages
<DrSilent> first one didn't work.. trying second one
<psyco> contrast83: what exactly is a sub dock do?
<psyco> or for*
<contrast83> DrSilent: looks like dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work... i'm trying reinstalling them now
<DrSilent> yep, just noticed the same
<contrast83> psyco: they let you group your icons, so lets say you want all your games together, make a sub-dock that contains them, and when you click its icon, the games icons will come up
<contrast83> not sure i explained that well, but i'm sure you can find screenshots
<psyco> oooooo fancy.
<contrast83> Anyone know how to disable the hard drive light?
<DrSilent> if that's a desktop.. you could unplug the wire?
<psyco> contrast83: how do I add things to a sub dock?
<contrast83> DrSilent: yeah... i was wondering about the software way of doing it though. i imagine it's controlled by a module that would need to be unloaded, just have no idea which one or where to look for it
<contrast83> psyco: right-click the icon you want to add to it -> customize icon (or something like that) -> container, i *think*. been a little while since i used it
<psyco> heh ok.
<psyco> Where are all the icons kept for programs??
<Ick> can anybody help me with VI?
<cyberboss> francais
<cyberboss> !kubuntu fr
<ubottu> Factoid kubuntu fr not found
<cyberboss> !france
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<contrast83> psyco: i never figured that out. lol
<DrSilent> i think specific icons you will find with the binaries?
<Ick> i opened VI and typed something out. i lost power before i got a chance to save the file, and vim -r doesn't find anything. i need the file pretty badly. what can i do?
<psyco> ok ill look
<contrast83> DrSilent: he means the .desktop files
<orlando> my fron brasil
<ybit> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<orlando> algum brasileiro ai ?
<Pici> !br | orlando
<ubottu> orlando: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DrSilent> oh sorry, didn't follow all that
<orlando> #ubuntu-br
<orlando> #ubuntu-pt
<Pici> orlando: /j #ubuntu-br
<contrast83> np
<orlando> não entendi como funciona isso
<ybit> are there instructions for 8.04 or do these work fine?
<DrSilent> mmm that dpkg-reconfigure seems do have done *something*, some of my programs like Akregator have reseted their layouts
<contrast83> ybit: you really don't even need instructions. just use Desktop Effects. i forget what category its in, but it's right there in the KMenu
<contrast83> DrSilent: -_~ That's effin' weird. dpkg shouldn't be touching anything in ~
<contrast83> sorry 'bout that, man. :-(
<DrSilent> aah that's okay
<DrSilent> the more i toy with this, the weirder it gets
<DrSilent> i should just leave it alone!
<DrSilent> already reinstalledt he whole thing three times this week :x
<contrast83> DrSilent: sounds like me when i first started
<contrast83> what problems were you having that caused you to reinstall?
<DrSilent> oh the last time I messed up with the file permissions in a bad way I think ^^;
<DrSilent> i lost sudo power as a result
<contrast83> ahh, ok... have you learned to keep a seperate /home partition?
<contrast83> o_O
<DrSilent> yeah i've done that from teh start
<DrSilent> the time before that... I found a bug with the panel bar and transparency
<contrast83> that's good
<psyco> How would I add K Menu to Cairo Dock??
<DrSilent> such that if you set the main panel as transparent and forget to tick a way to bring ot back... you can't get it back
<contrast83> psyco: add a new icon with that command
<DrSilent> that hurt
<contrast83> DrSilent: hmm... well, all you'd need to do to fix that is (re)move ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<DrSilent> that's what I eventually did actually
<DrSilent> well teh whoel kde
<psyco> What is the command?
<ybit> thanks contrast83.. i'm surprised that it just works like that now :)
<contrast83> psyco: dcop kicker kicker popupKMenu 0,0
<psyco> ahh lol
<contrast83> yeah, it's come a long way. hehe
<psyco> Thankls
<psyco> :P
<contrast83> welx
<psyco> When you sent that I was d/ling cairo dock so I fortgot to try it
<ybit> how do you change what the meta key is? the tracking mouse effect isn't allowing me to change the shortcut
<StultusApparatus> Is anyone here good with PHP?
<psyco> what do you call the alphanumeric code for weather stations?
<contrast83> ybit: try changing the backend to flatfile (Advanced Desktop Settings -> Preferences)
<contrast83> well, i'm out. peace, y'all
<DrSilent> thanks for your help man
<_Gast_355_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/7969777/
<xzvar> hi
<xzvar> i got a problem changing permess of a directory....
<xzvar> directory is at 000 and fs is read only (its a dvd)... how do i access it?
<Odd-rationale> xzvar: what is the issue?
<psyco> Where is the K Menu icon???
<Odd-rationale> xzvar: can you not open/browse the dvd through dolphin or konqueror?
<Rioting_pacifist> py
<xzvar> yea, but when i enter /media/dvd i see one folder.... and its permess are 000
<Rioting_pacifist> psyco: it should be on the bottom pannel
<xzvar> chmod doesnt work saying ita s read only fs
<xzvar> d---------
<Odd-rationale> xzvar: how did you mount it? did you automount it with hal?
<Rioting_pacifist> xzvar: if you need to find out if its mounted ro, type mount into console
<xzvar> i tried with first automount (just inserting dvd)
<xzvar> then
<xzvar> i tried umount /media/dvd
<xzvar> and remount
<xzvar> with mount -t udf -o loop -w /dev/dvd1 /media/dvd
<Odd-rationale> xzvar: it might be mounted as read-only...
<xzvar> -w option should be rw?
<xzvar> ?
<Odd-rationale> xzvar: yes, i belive so.
<xzvar> ehm... any clue? :)
<Odd-rationale> xzvar: could be a problem with hal, or with your /etc/fstab file...
<Odd-rationale> xzvar: try this. un-mount the drive and eject the tray. then in a terminal, do "sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart" then put the dvd back and close the tray. then open dolphin, go to places, and try opening your dvd drive again...
<xzvar> ehm... sorry for my igbnorance :) hal is a process that....?
<Odd-rationale> hal is a "hardware abstraction layer"... ;)
<xzvar> ah ok
<xzvar> done
<xzvar> but still the same....
<jals> are there any other decent options for cd ripping in kubuntu aside from k3b?
<xzvar> i can access dvd..... but inner folders have 000 permess
<Odd-rationale> jals: konqueror can rip cd;s
<Constrabus> Video works fine in X, but when I kill X i cant get back to the console. I just get a blank screen. Any ideas? Card: 8800m GTX laptop gpu
<jals> oh you mean like drag and drop?
<jals> yeah i tried that, everything seems pretty slow though
<Odd-rationale> jals: yeah, but it is slower than k3b...
<jals> even k3b seems kinda slow compared to grip, but i'd prefer to avoid gnome apps
<Odd-rationale> jals: k3b is the best (for X) there are some console apps that I find interesting such as abcde
<jals> heh too much of a n00b for console stuff right now
<jals> i'll try k3b again, try and mess with it
<Odd-rationale> xzvar: i really don't know.... sorry...
<Odd-rationale> jals: it is pretty simple. once you set the config file, you can rip the cd with one command :)
<jals> Odd-rationale, got any guides/tutorials for it?
<Odd-rationale> jals: sure. one moment...
<jals> ta
<Odd-rationale> jals: http://www.andrews-corner.org/abcde.html enjoy!
<jals> thanks
<DexterF> hi
<Odd-rationale> !Hi | DexterF
<ubottu> DexterF: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DexterF> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<anethum_a> how can i set up an HP printer so i can use it over the network?
<Odd-rationale> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DexterF> wpa docs seem for ubuntu rather - how do I config wpa
<DexterF> +?
<anethum_a> thnx
<Odd-rationale> DexterF: should be similar...
<Odd-rationale> you might want to double-check the your card support wpa before you begin.... :)
<DexterF> Odd-rationale: well, howto talks about network manager - what do I use in kde?
<Odd-rationale> DexterF: knetworkmanager
<DexterF> Odd-rationale: r8187b beta from the aircrack people.
<Odd-rationale> DexterF: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo/Kubuntu
<jals> how long would you expect it to take for a cd to rip
<jals> to mp3
<Odd-rationale> jals: depends on your machine. maybe about 8-12 min for me...
<BluesKaj> happy solstice !
<jals> it's a 1.8ghz athlon
<leandro> #kubuntu br
<leandro> #kubuntu_br
<StultusApparatus> How do I find out what version of Kubuntu I'm using via konsole again?
<userkubuntu> .
#kubuntu 2008-06-21
<flauoz> salve
<flauoz> vorrei una imformazione
<flauoz> chi me la sa dare?
<BluesKaj> StultusApparatus, lsb_release -a
<Odd-rationale> !es | flauoz
<ubottu> flauoz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BluesKaj> !it | flauoz
<ubottu> flauoz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<StultusApparatus> Thanks
<leandro> #ubuntu-br
<flauoz> thank
<Odd-rationale> oops. sorry....
<jals> hey another ripping question, where does k3b get it's bitrate settings from? is it from the audio cd settings in settings manager?
<Odd-rationale> jals: settings manager, i think....
<jals> i thought so, but it seems pretty random how it applies it
<lalu_n> Odd-rationale: former smasher, nick change, long story - that link you gave me, ok, but if knetworkmanager doesnt offer me wpa in the dropdown - im screwed?
<Odd-rationale> lalu_n: most probably...
<lalu_n> awesome.
<Odd-rationale> lalu_n: this would be your last bet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495
<Odd-rationale> good luck!
<lalu_n> thx
<leandro> god, give me strenght.... im a noob! =/
<flauoz> salve
<flauoz> chi mi dice quel canale perfavore
<flauoz> ?
<Odd-rationale> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<flauoz> chi mi dice
<flauoz> un sever di amule
<flauoz> ?
<reese> flauoz: #ubuntu-it
<reese> flauoz: non c'entra con kubuntu, per cui non chiederlo neanche, cerca su google
<jonathan_> hola
<yurimxpxman> are 6g ipods supported in 8.04 out of the box, or do I have to compile libgpod?
<Visitor> anyone who knows: I would like to have a hidden disk with password protection. Which one do you suggest?
<sergiodimanche> se habla español aca?
<Exilant> don't know about the hidden part, but luks for encryption is safe(tm) and works well with ubuntu
<Exilant> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Visitor> as a hidden disk partition?
<Exilant> i don't have it hidden
<Exilant> i'd like to have it hidden well, less trouble at the customs and stuff
<Visitor> I see
<JuJuBee> Can I upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04?
<yurimxpxman> JuJuBee: no
<yurimxpxman> JuJuBee: just kidding :)
<yurimxpxman> JuJuBee: yes, you can
<yurimxpxman> !upgrade|JujuBee
<ubottu> JujuBee: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<JuJuBee> Your first answer was correct. I have to go to 7.10 first.
<JuJuBee> That sux
<Visitor> Exikant I have been hearing about TrueCrypt I hoped somenone could give me other options
<yurimxpxman> JuJuBee: but you can do both upgrades without reformatting anything
<JuJuBee> Yes, I realize that.  Just going to take a while...
<JuJuBee> 2 upgrades...
<duh> I need to figure out what isn't installed for konqueror... The metatag thing doesn't work
<duh> And I can't pick a theme in the kcontol center
<JuJuBee> dist-upgrade.py: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<JuJuBee> ?
<JuJuBee> Trying to dist upgrade
<duggiss> sup?
<duggiss> loko hay algien?
<MachinTrucChose> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to make Kubuntu stop asking me to confirm if I want to shut down when other users are logged in? I would like it to do whatever it's told without asking (reboot, shutdown, etc)
<MachinTrucChose> currently shutdown/reboot logs out the current user, then shows the active users and ask if I REALLY want to shutdown.
<duggiss> XDD
<duggiss> i dont know
<duggiss> some one knows how to change my alpha version of ubuntu without having to downlaod another distro?
<JuJuBee> Ok, while trying to perform version upgrade 7.04-7.10, I get this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/21706/
<JuJuBee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21707/  added CLI messages...
<psyco> Anyone know how to get of the black menus when using Baghira??
<psyco> get rid of**
<psyco> How do I get rid of the black menus when KDE and Baghira are combined??
<MachinTrucChose> can someone tell me what files I need to copy/overwrite to replicate a user's desktop settings (font size, menu preferences, panels, etc).
<MachinTrucChose> basically the KDE configuration
<MachinTrucChose> is anyone even here?
<RiotingPacifist> MachinTrucChose: not really, but its .kde
<MachinTrucChose> home/.kde? I figured so, I just thought maybe there was more somewhere. Thanks.
<MachinTrucChose> gotta log out to overwrite my settings. ciao.
<RiotingPacifist> but that covers kde apps too, if you just want kicker and destkop and kwin youll have to do some digging around (i think there in ~/.kde/share or something generally i copy the entire thing
<MachinTrucChose> I don't mind
<RiotingPacifist> cya
<sonoftheclayr> What do I have to uninstall to remove KDE4?
<StultusApparatus> Anyone here know how to get to PHP myadmin?
<RoughriderUT> Stultus: Should be able to get it through Adept manager, thats how I got it
<StultusApparatus> I already have it, I just don't know how to access it now
<RoughriderUT> AHhh
<RoughriderUT> You have APache on also?
<StultusApparatus> Yes
<StultusApparatus> Apache2 if it matters
<RoughriderUT> Hmm hang on let me look at my bookmarks
<StultusApparatus> Okay
<RoughriderUT> Hmm... thought I had it on the main server...  Should be localhost/phpmyadmin if I remember correctly.
<rav> hello. i just downloaded the torrent of kubuntu 8.04 i386 and started seeding it. I also have the amd 64 image, and would like to seed it as well, but the tracker said that it wasn't authorized. how can I seed that too?
<StultusApparatus> Okay
<junkeR> hello everyone, why isn't Kubuntu hardy a LTS release?
<duh> Anyone know what the kde theme manager package name is?
<duh> I am not doing to well on search terms
<Jucato> duh: KDE 3: Alt+F2, "kcontrol" - Appearance & Themes -> Theme Manager
<Jucato> unless you meant the *KDM* theme manager, in which case the package name is kdmtheme
<Jucato> junkeR: it's quite simple: because Canonical said so. it's their "tag" to give or take
<junkeR> I wonder why they would choose xubuntu over kubuntu... oh well.  I guess you explained it well.  I was wondering if there was an internal struggle or something.
<Jucato> nope. none at all
<duh> It AINT there
<duh> So something got biffed up a little
<Jucato> duh: which "theme manager" are you looking for?
<Jucato> (there are 2 kinds)
<Jucato> also, it really won't be in System Settings. it's only in KControl.
<duh> Like I knew that
<duh> Annoying that is
<_2> dapper recent updates have broken gdm/xorg   anyone here want to trouble shoot this ?/
<_2> error "your session only lasted less than 10 seconds..."
<duh> And konqueror doesn't have the build in shell emulator why?
<Jucato> press F8
<Jucato> <duh> Like I knew that <--- I did say earlier "Alt+F2, "control""
<duh> Another this I am just supposed to know...
<duh> UGH!
<Dragnslcr> junkeR- the explanation that I heard is that KDE 3.5 won't be supported by the KDE team for the years that Kubuntu would need, and KDE4 isn't ready for general usage yet
<duh> You are pissing me off, so I'll leave before I get banned
<duh> bye
<junkeR> is that why the support is 2009 instead of 2011 (for desktops)?
<Dragnslcr> junkeR- that's why Kubuntu 8.04 isn't LTS, yeah
<Dragnslcr> At least that's what I remember being told
<_2> 6.6 is LTS   so support me !
<_2> :)
<Jucato> sheesh!
<junkeR> is kde4 recommended over kde3.x?  I only briefly used kde4 when it came out.
<engineer> err
<engineer> so far i prefer 3
<junkeR> why is that?
<engineer> hmm
<engineer> more tweakable
<genii> Basically I hate the widget system and no rightclicking so kde3 for me
<junkeR> I liked the upgraded konqueror though
<junkeR> at least the little I used of it
<Dragnslcr> KDE 4.1 is supposed to be the first general-use release
<genii> Have both and use one or the other as you like. Then you don't have to make some this OR that choice
<Dragnslcr> I tried beta1, and there were a couple annoying things that came right out for me. Customizing the taskbar was horrible
<Dragnslcr> You can't move items around, you can only remove everything and re-add it in the order you want
<_2> never mind.   i found it.       did you know that /etc/profile can cause xorg to fail ?
<genii> Dragnslcr: Yes and if you dont add back a system tray it can be annoying
<yurimxpxman> the sound isn't working in flash videos for me using the non-free package.. any ideas? (I'm using firefox and 8.04)
<solifugus> I downloaded updated .deb package for virtualbox (official one is old and buggy)... how can I upgrade to this new .deb?
<genii> solifugus: sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<connor> hello
<Mo0oSaH> I have this weird problem, when Amarok is  running, youtube does not play any sound and  when I am playing a video on youtube, amarok  doesn't play anything.  :(  What could be  causing that?
<connor> how do i enable opengl?
<crimsun_> you're not using PulseAudio in 8.04, are you?
<crimsun_> ^ Mo0oSaH
<Mo0oSaH> I don't know what that is ... so I guess not
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: did you create an asoundrc?
<Mo0oSaH> crimsun_: nope
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: what is the arts timeout configured as?
<crimsun_> (it should be set to 1 sec idle)
<Mo0oSaH> crimsun_: how do I check that?
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: look in system settings under audio
<connor> How do I enable opengl?
<crimsun_> connor: should already be enabled unless you have hardware that requires non-Free drivers.
<connor> i enabled nvidia restricted drivers
<crimsun_> connor: and glxinfo reports what?
<connor> do i pastebin it?
<crimsun_> connor: sure.
<connor> k
<connor> http://pastebin.org/45056
<Mo0oSaH> cimsun_ I'm using ubuntu(gnome) can you help me find arts settings?
<connor> any idea crimsun_?
<crimsun_> sec, please.  busy ATM.
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: if you're using GNOME on 8.04, by default you're using PulseAudio.
<connor> k
<Mo0oSaH> crimsun_: I guess I am then..
<crimsun_> connor: GL is already enabled according to your pastebin.
<connor> o
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: do you have the hardy-proposed repository enabled?
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: System> Administration> Software Sources> Updates> prerelease updates
<Mo0oSaH> alright...
<Mo0oSaH> crimsun_: I just enabled it.
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: please update
<Mo0oSaH> sudo apt-get update?
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: after all those updates are installed, I'll walk you through the remaining bits
<crimsun_> sure.
<Mo0oSaH> crimsun_: isn't it unsafe to install all those pre-release updates?
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: no, it's not.  Those updates are well vetted and simply need wider testing.  They end up in hardy-updates.
<Mo0oSaH> alright it's downloading updates
<Mo0oSaH> crimsun_: Do I need to do anything after updates or would that fix it?
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: you need to do additional things.  I'll walk you through it; just ask me after those updates finish installing.
 * genii sips
<Mo0oSaH> crimsun_: I need to restart... see you in a min.
<Mo0oSaH> crimsun_: alright I got the updates.. what's next?
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: you need the latest flashplugin-nonfree and libasound2-plugins
<Mo0oSaH> got them both
<Mo0oSaH> crimsun_: ^
<Mo0oSaH> crimsun_: hello?
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: sec, I'm discussing some source package issues.
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: ok, so which versions of those packages did you install?
<Mo0oSaH> the latest
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: ok, I need something more precise than that answer.  Try:  dpkg -l libasound2-plugins flashplugin-nonfree|grep ^ii
<Agent_bob> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<morghanphoenix> Login via SASL (LOGIN) failed. The server may not support LOGIN, or the password may be wrong.
<morghanphoenix> The server said: "not supported y11pf2912609pod.0"
<Mo0oSaH> crimsun_: for flashplugin_nonfree its 9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<morghanphoenix> That's from kmail, any ideas as to what that is?
<Mo0oSaH> crimsun_: for libasound2 it's 1.0.16-0
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: ok, your version of flashplugin-nonfree is too old
<crimsun_> sec.
<morghanphoenix> The server supports login, and I was using it just fine earlier, I did install privoxy if that might be the problem?
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: are you on i386 or amd64?
<Mo0oSaH> i386
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: ok, then you need to download and install http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnomefreak/ubuntu/pool/main/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.1.218ubuntu1~8.04~mt_i386.deb
<Mo0oSaH> ok
<Mo0oSaH> crimsun_: done
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: now, in a terminal/konsole:  asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<Mo0oSaH> crimsun_: ok
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: restart your web browser
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: you should be able to hear both Flash applets and amarok concurrently.
<Mo0oSaH> lemme try
<Mo0oSaH> crimsun_: It works! thanks
<Mo0oSaH> crimsun_: one question though, should I remove that repository now?
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: if you wish, sure.
<crimsun_> it's quite safe to use it, however.
<Agent_bob> my xorg hurts
<Mo0oSaH> crimsun_: alright. thank you so much for taking the time to help me
<crimsun_> stop banging it against a brick wall
<crimsun_> Mo0oSaH: yw
<Agent_bob> tree stump
<Agent_bob> crimsun_ i did the stupidest thing,  i ran apt-get upgrade
<Agent_bob> why do patches always break something else ?
<crimsun_> ...they don't.  What precisely are the symptoms?
<Agent_bob> it never seems to fix the problem, only shifts it some where else.
<Agent_bob> crimsun_ some apps wont run now.   fail with "unable to init. fonts"
<crimsun_> Agent_bob: which apps?
<Agent_bob> some games   vlc    idk  wesnoth for example doesn't even try to start now,  and i was in the midle of a campaign before i upgraded...
<Agent_bob> things like that put a burr under your sadle
<crimsun_> Agent_bob: please pastebin the console spew from vlc when you invoke it from a konsole.
<Agent_bob> let me start a gui again.
<Agent_bob> gui is hosed somewhat too.
<Agent_bob> after i get in   only way out is three fingures of SaLute!
<Agent_bob> vlc opened that time.    maybe copying the   ~/.fonts.cache-1 file over did help.
<Agent_bob> wesnoth is still hosed though.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=ddfdb91b   theres what it does now.
<Agent_bob> crimsun_ vlc puked on itself tho,  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d16565fa5
<Agent_bob> that's not related though,   maybe.
<crimsun_> Agent_bob: and this occurred after an xserver-xorg-core update?
<Agent_bob> yeah another disk and it's working.   so the fonts issue is partially cleard up by adding a ~/.fonts.cache-1
<Agent_bob> crimsun_ yessir    actualy full    apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade      still dapper LTS.
<Agent_bob> and xserver-xorg-core was one of the packages updated.
<Agent_bob> however i downgraded that package and it didn't seem to help.
<crimsun_> Agent_bob: err... it's still 6.06?
<Agent_bob> yes.
<crimsun_> Agent_bob: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf, please?
<Agent_bob> sure.  give me a sec.
<Agent_bob> pasting file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3951303c
<Agent_bob> there is nothing changed in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  but i'll post it if you want.
<Agent_bob> pasting file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d52204d0f
<crimsun_> are you intentionally using the Free nv driver?
<Agent_bob> yeah  my card is not supported any other way
<Agent_bob> well that and   vesa  of course.
<crimsun_> Agent_bob: ok, so does `sudo fc-cache -f -v' affect anything?
<birnisson> hi, can I check my disk to make sure kubuntu doesn't check it next time I boot?
<Agent_bob> crimsun_ umm does that have to be sudo ?    no can sudo.
<crimsun_> Agent_bob: yes
<Agent_bob> i can run it as root
<birnisson> I have a conference to go to and don't want any surprises there :)
<Agent_bob> but can't sudo it.
<crimsun_> sure, that would work, too.
<Agent_bob> k
<Agent_bob> fc-cache: succeeded
<Agent_bob> want the full three page output ?
<Agent_bob> no affect in the gui
<crimsun_> Agent_bob: ok, so restarting vlc still fails?
<Agent_bob> yup
<ORLOOCO> tem alguem canal que seja usado apenas para bate papo? o IRC deixou de ser usado para esse fim ?
<crimsun_> and what is $LANG?
<Agent_bob> C
<crimsun_> ...instead of .._UTF-8?  hmm.
<Agent_bob> LANG=C
<Agent_bob> LANGUAGE=C
<Agent_bob> LC_ALL=C
<crimsun_> (trying to remember how to regenerate locales)
<crimsun_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Agent_bob> no change.
<crimsun_> did it regenerate the .._UTF-8 locales?
<Agent_bob>   en_HK.UTF-8... up-to-date  <<< several of those.
<crimsun_> is that the intended locale?
<crimsun_> e.g., I have en_US.UTF-8
<Agent_bob> no just saying it did several locals all with the same ".. up-to-date"  ending
<crimsun_> i.e., why are LANG, LANGUAGE, and LC_ALL being (re)set to C?
<crimsun_> I presume you set them thusly?
<Agent_bob> ummm yeah in /etc/environment
<crimsun_> why specifically?
<Agent_bob> that's not changed tho
<Agent_bob> so that's a non-issus
<crimsun_> it is for those vlc errors
<Agent_bob> because lc_all=c "just works" :)
<Agent_bob> and vlc worked fine before i upgraded.  same settings so that's not it.
<crimsun_> but if you switched locales after you upgraded, that could be an issue.
<Agent_bob> i didn't though.
<crimsun_> anyhow, sure, if you're confident that locales have nothing to do with it, then I need some fontconfig debug spew.  Hopefully from ~/.xsession-errors.
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d59a3ddc5
<munk_> can someone tell me where the shutdown log is or help me because my computer doesnt shutdown completly, i have to press the powerbutton again to shut it off....as if it cant stop a service or something help please
<Agent_bob> looks like nothing useful in that.
<crimsun_> Agent_bob: ~/.fonts* aren't recursively chowned root, are they?
<candive> Hi all first time with KDE where is update manager?
<Agent_bob> there are two files that match ~/.font*  both are mine.
<crimsun_> candive: adept.
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=dbb856d9
<munk_> candive go to kde(start) - system - update manager
<crimsun_> Agent_bob: ok, ltrace vlc
<crimsun_> Agent_bob: I won't be present to look until tomorrow, sorry
<candive> got it thank you very much
<Agent_bob> Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<Agent_bob> bingo.
<Agent_bob> vlc is fixed.
<Agent_bob> wesnoth is still borked   so there is a second problem.
<munk_> can someone tell me where the shutdown log is or help me because my computer doesnt shutdown completly, i have to press the powerbutton again to shut it off....as if it cant stop a service or something help please
<Agent_bob> the differance in error output should have tipped me off to that anyway.
<Agent_bob> munk_ in /var/log/
<Agent_bob> not sure where in there you'll find what you want though.
<Agent_bob> i'm going to upgrade a second box.   "and watch it break things too."   with clean logs.
 * Trax_ hello everyone !
<Trax_> so many people, and no one has something to say ? :)
<yarddog> where would i find the preferred applications option? ive looked in the control center to no avail
<yarddog> to make sure firefox is default over kong
<Apples> Hey, I was wondering which folder is the usual one for compiling programs in, I think it was /usr/local/share/applications but I'm not sure
<emilsedgh> Apples: standard prefix is /usr
<Apples> Sorry?
<flaccid_> um you can compile stuff whereever you want to
<flaccid_> emilsedgh: i think Apples was meaning which work folder
<emilsedgh> ah
<Apples> I know, but isn't there a prefered folder for compiling applications in ?
<Apples> Yep, sorry, I might not have been that clear about what I was asking
<Jucato> Linux Filesystem Heirarchy Standard...
<Jucato> for personal programs, it doesn't matter much. /usr/local, /opt, or $HOME
<Apples> Oh ok, thanks I didn't think of looking at the Linux Filesystem Heirachy Standard. I realized that you could compile it anywhere, but I wanted it to be neat, clean and organized haha^^
<flaccid_> where in heir does it say ?
<flaccid_> hier i mean
<flaccid_> i cannot see
<Apples> 4.8.2
<flaccid_> ?
<Apples> Hm, what were you asking for again ?
<flaccid_> i am looking an man hier and it says nothing about where to compile programs
<flaccid_> an=in
<Apples> Oh, I just grabbed a pdf of it off the interbews
<Apples> I'll get the link if you want ?
<flaccid_> sure thanks. still in man hier it doesn't specify..
<Jucato> flaccid_: the FHS doesn't care where you *compile* the programs. only where you *install* them to
<Apples> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<flaccid_> Jucato: yes i know, thats my point. the original question was the former..
 * Jucato doesn't think that's what Apples meant
<flaccid_> is it Apples?
<Apples> Well I'm just trying compile blender from source, and install it (I know they are different, but I thought runing make install did both)
<flaccid_> but was your question about where to compile or where to install?
<Apples> Well I wasn't compiling my own code, and it was so I could install it
<flaccid_> um that doesn't really answer the question. is it where to install or where to compile?
<Apples> where to install, it shouldn't matter where I compile it
<flaccid_> yeah. and the make script should already set that according to hier
 * Jucato twiddles thumbs
<flaccid_> sorry if i take people's questions literally, i work to a science
<flaccid_> goodbye
<Apples> Thanks for your help, flaccid : )
<Apples> And yours too Jucato : )
<Jucato> ^_^
<Apples> ^-^ almost thought I forgot about you
<SilentDis> hello :)
<Jucato> hi silent death
<SilentDis> just curious... is there any way to 'patch' a Kubuntu 8.04 CD/DVD with updated debs?  i want to help a friend install, and don't wanna make them go through the pain of trying to install all the updates (they're on dialup).  would it just be better to hand them an original Kubuntu 8.04 and burn off my local apt repo?
<SilentDis> or do an apt-on-cd cd or the like?
<alucardromero> Install Kubuntu on a flash drive.
<alucardromero> Boot from USB
<alucardromero> If your motherboard supports booting from USB.
<alucardromero> In a more broken down sense...
<SilentDis> that's an idea... but i'd rather hand them CDs they can keep
<SilentDis> just go the apt-cd route then I guess?
<Appless> So extract the file to folder x, run .configure, then make, then make install and then I can deleate the folder and files and the program will be fine ?
<alucardromero> Install Kubuntu yourself on said flash drive (given the flash drive is big enough).
<alucardromero> Download/install updates.
<alucardromero> Take flash drive to computer
<alucardromero> Configure BIOS to boot from USB.
<alucardromero> Kubuntu should load from flash drive.
<alucardromero> Make take a while longer because Linux has to re-configure itself for the computer you are running.
<SilentDis> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SilentDis> I <3 netsplits :P
<Jucato> yes.. they are the "Silent Deaths"
<SilentDis> I am the city in hell... just... quieter, without the screaming and such :D
<SilentDis> i guess it's kinda scary that i've named my various boxen after the demons that control some of the levels lol
<SilentDis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<SilentDis> sue me, i'm lazy lol
<Mo0oSaH> crimsun_: Are you there?  Every now and then my firefox crashes when I click on youtube videos
<jsilverman2> hi guys
<jsilverman2> anyone awake
<Count> I feel like such an idiot
<Count> I'm pretty sure fsck has deleted my user data
<nuvan> anyone got any idea why my sound would be very quiet?
<CostaRicanQuaker> question: I am a windows user, I have always been a windows user, I want to install kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i go about doing this. first, can i burn the iso file
<CostaRicanQuaker> onto a cdrw
<nuvan> yes you can.  I did that not an hour ago
<nuvan> you'll need a program such as Nero, PowerISO, or something else that can actually handle burning of ISO images, since windows can't do that itself
<nuvan> once it's burned though, you can boot to the disc, and try it out some before making any changes to your computer
<CostaRicanQuaker> i've nero
<CostaRicanQuaker> but can i make a boot disk with a CDRW?
<CostaRicanQuaker> I want to install it
<CostaRicanQuaker> that's the other thing
<CostaRicanQuaker> I want to make three partitions
<CostaRicanQuaker> one for kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> one for windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> and another one
<CostaRicanQuaker> and have access to the files within each regardless of the OS i'm using
<CostaRicanQuaker> i don't know how to make a partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i don't want ot lose my windows files
<nuvan> do you only have one physical hard drive to work with?
<CostaRicanQuaker> nuvan: yes
<nuvan> right.  in nero, IIRC, if you open the burning rom app, go to the recorder menu, and choose the "burn image" menu item. that should allow you to select the ISO image and burn it directly to the disc.  no special prep needed for making it bootable, that's done automatically.
<nuvan> when you boot to the ubuntu live CD environment, there will be a shortcut on the desktop to install it.  you can go through that to install, but BE CAREFUL.  if you make the wrong choice, you can nuke your windows data.
<CostaRicanQuaker> nero, IIRC? what's that...i mean i have the program nero an old version
<nuvan> IIRC = If I Recall Correctly
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i open nero
<nuvan> basically, open the main nero window.  in the menus up at the top, look for one titled "Recorder".  in there, there should be an entry called "burn image"
<CostaRicanQuaker> a)download image file
<CostaRicanQuaker> i've got several categories, first is data>data disc>bootable disc then copy enitre disc and disc image or saved project
<nuvan> cancel that window.
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do you mean? tht's nero...which should i pick?
<nuvan> what's the disc image entry?
<CostaRicanQuaker> record a disc from an image previously saved to the hardrive
<nuvan> that's the one you'll be wanting then
<CostaRicanQuaker> will a a rewritable cdr work?
<nuvan> yep, that's what I used
<CostaRicanQuaker> should i learn to use freebsd? someone told me i should learn that first to "get it" as it's the hardest tolearn of all the distros
<lg188> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<CostaRicanQuaker> nuvan?
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i download the image and then copy that unto the cd
<lg188> yes
<lg188> othe image you better usean good programme for that
<Dr_willis_> Under windows theres some very good programs specifically designed to burn .iso images to disk.
<Dr_willis_> i like 'burn at once' theres others :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm using nero
<Dr_willis_> Nero can do it.  YOu need to use the menu items to burn image to disk.. I think its called.
<Dr_willis_>  I like The other tools. because they just do that one job. :) so its a little easier to do.
<Dr_willis_> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_willis_> Hmm theres a factoid with a list of iso tools.
<Dr_willis_> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<CostaRicanQuaker> what about the freebsd issue?
<CostaRicanQuaker> should i try to learn that?
<Dr_willis_> Not heard of any freebsd 'issue'
<CostaRicanQuaker> to really "get it" kubuntu that is
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean
<CostaRicanQuaker> a friend toldme
<CostaRicanQuaker> i should learn that first
<CostaRicanQuaker> to really get it
<CostaRicanQuaker> before i switch to kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> that freebsd is the hardest tolearn
<CostaRicanQuaker> distro
<Dr_willis_> I dont see how it would help. Learning the Unix/command line fundamentals - would help in both cases.
<stdin> freebsd is not even linux
<Dr_willis_> It pays to learn the fundamentals. and learn how to learn/research/troubleshoot.
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is freebsd then?
<stdin> it's a BSD
<Dr_willis_> !bsd
<ubottu> Factoid bsd not found
<Dr_willis_> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<stdin> Linux and BSD are both Unix-like operating systems
<Dr_willis_> BSD is not using the linux kernel. Its similer in ways and uses a lot of the same tools. but its not linux. :)
<Dr_willis_> Yea 'Unix-like' :) then ya got to ask 'whats unix' :) and now its time to get to the 'learn how to learn/research' fundamental.
<stdin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> so kde and kubuntu are based on linux
<CostaRicanQuaker> not on unix
<CostaRicanQuaker> and linux is also not based on unix...RIGHT!?
<connor> kubuntu is kde based
<connor> linux IS based on unix
<connor> Personally I use ubuntu because I like gnome
<stdin> and you can run KDE on BSD too
<Dr_willis_> The thing to rember about linux/(and unix in general) it that it tends to be 'layers' of 'software' on layers, :)
<Dr_willis_> Kde on top of X, on top of the core of the of, with the linux kernel at the bottom.
<Dr_willis_> Bsd can have X and KDE, and  so on also.
<CostaRicanQuaker> so wait, if kubuntu is based on kde and ubuntu and hteyre based on linux and linux is based on unix
<CostaRicanQuaker> then how would it hurt learning unix?
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  kde is a desktop.
<CostaRicanQuaker> or is it a big waste of time and energy for a beginer?
<Dr_willis_> and it does NOT hurt to learn unix. if you use/learn linux. in many ways you ARE learning UNIX.
<Dr_willis_> at least parts of UNIX.
<stdin> BSD has a different tool set to most Linux variants
<Dr_willis_> I have a great many UNIX referance books in my Linux Library.
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i can start by kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> or should i?
<connor> CostaRicanQuaker: doyou prefer gnome or kde?
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  you have to start somewhere dont you. :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> i am switching to kubuntu  because i met riddell ocne and it seemed like a good idea
<CostaRicanQuaker> i tried it years ago
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  you plan on hitting the Hard-core slopes, or the bunny slopes first when you start skiing? :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> but then ended up not using it
<CostaRicanQuaker> now, i want ot switch from windows xp
<CostaRicanQuaker> to an open source
<CostaRicanQuaker> distro
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i want ot learn
<Dr_willis_> The state of Linux over the last 3+ years has grown up expotentially. :)
<Dr_willis_> Kubuntu wont stop you from learning.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i will start by learning kubuntu then i guess
<Dr_willis_> My bash, and vi, and sed/awk/perl/ books/knowledge will still apply to a  unix system, or bse
<CostaRicanQuaker> it seems the simplest
<Dr_willis_> learning the Kde desktop will take  just a day or 2. :) then some time to get used to it.
<Dr_willis_> its the layers below the desktop that often are the most fun/profitable to learn about.
<CostaRicanQuaker> are these the "commands"?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean i want my girlfriend and i
<CostaRicanQuaker> to start using kubuntu together
<Dr_willis_> thats the goal of ubuntu/kubuntu - make a linux disrto that an 'average' person can use.
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i've never understood all these commands that i remember were necessary
<CostaRicanQuaker> in kubuntu
<Dr_willis_> If you want to dig deeper under the hood you can.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i want ot dig deeper
<CostaRicanQuaker> so that if eventually
<CostaRicanQuaker> she uses it
<Dr_willis_> start with installing kubuntu, then read a few guides on bash, for a start.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i can take care of it
<CostaRicanQuaker> bash?
<Dr_willis_> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis_> rember the golden rule.. google, and wiki pages are our friend. :)
<mushuu>  rm -fr /* lùl
<CostaRicanQuaker> is it possible to run a system
<CostaRicanQuaker> without a desktop enviornment
<stdin> mushuu: why did you post that?
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  of course.
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  rember the layers upon layers analogy. :)
<mushuu> i'd like to know why some people want me to type that
<Dr_willis_> mushuu,  they are trying to mess up your system. dont use that command.
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do you keep something in the background like a msn type program and open a folder and browse the internet without...windows or minimizing
<mushuu> ouch
<mushuu> thx :)
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,   the bash shell has full multitasking abilities.
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i could be doing all of these things and it would look like what? MSDOS-like'
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  this has been around for   years. :) since 1986 and probery earlier.
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  all  command line interfaces. is pretty much similer - they are just text. :)
<Dr_willis_> type a command.. get output.. next command..  then you can get creative
<stdin> except DOS is dumb
<Dr_willis_> I recall freedos (or was it drdos) had multitasking DOS features. :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> can one run kubuntu in such way?
<ausage> One can run all *nix systems that way CostaRicanQuaker
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  Kubuntu = linux kernel + ubuntu + the kde desktop.. YOu just dotn run the desktop.. = you got just the shell.
<CostaRicanQuaker> cool
<CostaRicanQuaker> so if there's a problem
<Dr_willis_> You could set up a minimal system with just the kernel, and a shell.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i can go directly to the core of things and fix it without colours or girly things on the screen?
<Dr_willis_> YOu can always fall back to the lower layers. Ie the shell, to do work/trouble shooting.
<CostaRicanQuaker> great
<Dr_willis_> if  You know how to fix somthing. :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> do i download the .iso file like any regular file?
<Dr_willis_> vs. winbdows.. where you just try weirs stuff.. and try to fix things in random/odd ways and lots of prayer.
<Dr_willis_> the iso file is a normal file. its how you BURN it to cd that matters
<CostaRicanQuaker> well, i look at this like the straight edge/vegan thing, a lifelong commitment
<CostaRicanQuaker> so eventually i'll learn all of this unless i give up
<Dr_willis_> Linux is a tool. YOu dont master every tool in 10 min.
<Dr_willis_> Even the best carpenter, still hits his thumb every so often. :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean
<CostaRicanQuaker> a lifetime
<CostaRicanQuaker> that's what imean...by thetime i'm dead
 * ausage smiles (been there, done that... ouch)
<CostaRicanQuaker> or my girlfriend dies
<CostaRicanQuaker> i should be able to fix both our computers
<CostaRicanQuaker> right?
<Dr_willis_> Given the # of OS's ive used over my lifetime...
<Dr_willis_> depends on whats broke. :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there anything better than kubuntu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how many distros have you used before kubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> the Top issue ive had with Linux right now, is with 'very new' hardware. not being well supported. If you research your machines/hardware. Then its not much of an issue.
<Dr_willis_> what Disrto to use - depends on your needs. Each tend tobe a little different focused.
<Dr_willis_> Kubuntu/Ubuntu so far have been the 'best' for my needs on my Laptop.
<ausage> Depends on what you want to do with it CostaRicanQuaker... I have used many distros, but have settled on Kubuntu as my preference.
<Dr_willis_> I also use PuppyLinux for specific needs.
<CostaRicanQuaker> wait, so if she gets a new laptop, kubuntu won't install'
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?*
<Dr_willis_> I just installed Kubuntu on my New laptop :)
<Dr_willis_> took a little work to get the wireless going.. but its all working now. i think.
<CostaRicanQuaker> then i shouldn't worry about hardware being incompatible?
<Dr_willis_> I need to check about the webcam.
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  it can be an issue. Theres no getting around that. It all depends on the specifi hardware
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, how do i make mirc log onto this server and chatroom by default
<Dr_willis_> I dont use mIRC. i use other irc clients.
<CostaRicanQuaker> but most hardware will run with kubuntu
<ausage> You need to take care... An easy way to find out is to boot the live CD... If that works, then Kubuntu will install
<Dr_willis_> I have very few hardware issues . but theres lots of hardware out there.
<Dr_willis_> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ausage> Major hardware problems I have encountered are with "made for Windows" devices...
<Dr_willis_> right now the top hardware 'issues' in the chat rooms, are Wireless cards, video, and sound.
<CostaRicanQuaker> if my girl's computer is sort of old
<Dr_willis_> ages ago 'winmodems' where the big issue. and cd burners.
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's likely that kubuntu will work on it right
<Dr_willis_> old - is often good for linux. :)
<Dr_willis_> define old. I have some 20+ yr old machines in the garrage. heh
<CostaRicanQuaker> great
<CostaRicanQuaker> i like that ideology
<CostaRicanQuaker> my girl for example
<CostaRicanQuaker> she's 23 years older than i am
<Dr_willis_> Ive ran Ubuntu on a Pent 1 - 100mhxz laptop.
<Dr_willis_> 0_o
<CostaRicanQuaker> what are the advantages of kubuntu? despite my probably not understanding it at this stage
<Dr_willis_> Kubuntu is Ubuntu , with KDE installed by default, instead of gnome.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i assume gnome is another type of desktop?
<Dr_willis_>  'ubuntu' is a Linux disrto designed to be useable by the common user, check ubuntu homepage for more specific 'design goals'
<Dr_willis_> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<ausage> Advantages vs other Linux distros or Windows CostaRicanQuaker
<Dr_willis_> And its TRIVIAL to have GNome and kde both on the same machine. :) you just pick what one to use at login.
<Dr_willis_> so the gnome vs kde - argument is pointless.. YOu can try them both and use what you like. She may like gnome, you may like kde.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ausage: windows vs kubuntu and kubuntu vs distros
<Dr_willis_> On any of my linux machines . I always have gnome and kde.  Theres too many good apps from one or the other - that i like. for me to not have both.
<CostaRicanQuaker> on this page http://ftp.ucr.ac.cr/ubuntu-cd/kubuntu/hardy/ which link do i click on to download the alternate install pc?
<Dr_willis_> Theres dozens of web sites with Linux vs windows type  'arguments' :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> so basiclaly the only thing that changes from kde to gnome is the look?
<ausage> vs windows... Total cost of software on my systems = $0... Limitation... I can't play the latest and greatest win games... then again I have never tried...
<Dr_willis_> http://ftp.ucr.ac.cr/ubuntu-cd/kubuntu/hardy/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  not just the look, but the feel.
<Dr_willis_> thats weird.  :) i was able to drag/drop the URL link from firefox to xchat... nevre done that befor.. heh
<ausage> vs windows... average time between system crashes = 6 months or longer...
<CostaRicanQuaker> do i just save the file onto any random folder or create a folder for where i'm downloading hte iso to?
<vanoseva> Hi ^^
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  err..you are going to burn it to iso anyway.. so it dosent matter where you save it to,
<Dr_willis_> just rember where. :)
<ausage> vs other distros: Stable... Regular updates... Large base of apps available...
<CostaRicanQuaker> kubuntu will be there in 50years right?
<ausage> vs other distros: Simple install procedure
<Dr_willis_> Ubuntu vs windows - > http://www.informationweek.com/news/software/linux/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=199201179   seems detailed
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  no idea.. LINUX will most likely be here in 50 years...
<Dr_willis_> in 50 years i will be 90 yrs old. :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> but it's better i learn kubuntu first and hten linux right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> you're five years younger than my girl
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  there really is no learning  one OR the other.. the core underlaying fundamentals , like the shell and so forth..knowledge is applicable to both os's
<CostaRicanQuaker> it says it'll be downloading for one hour and 40 min
<Dr_willis_> If you learn bash, you will know bash on all os's that have bash. :)
<ausage> Who knows CostaRicanQuaker.... Unix has been around about 50 years, Windows just under 20, Linux the same..
<CostaRicanQuaker> bash was like the type of console where you type commands right? like if i was tank in the matrix
<Dr_willis_> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis_> Bash is thestandard 'shell' on most linux distros
<ausage> bash is the most popular command line shell CostaRicanQuaker... Every *nix runs it
<Dr_willis_> Bash is the default shell on most GNU/Linux systems as well as on Mac OS X and it can be run on most Unix-like operating systems.
<Dr_willis_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash
<CostaRicanQuaker> !*nix
<ubottu> Factoid nix not found
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's *nix
<ausage> *nix = Unix like
<Dr_willis_> * = a wildcard. :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> so all of these depend on unix?
<ausage> Covers all the varieties if unix and similar systems.
<CostaRicanQuaker> like windows on msdos?
<Dr_willis_> They are all similerto/ideas taken from Unix
<Dr_willis_> Windows has not been depending on DOS since  XP, i belive..
 * Dr_willis_ dosent want to start that old argument again. :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> dr willis: what country are you in? it's 3:17 am where i'm at
<Dr_willis_> its 5 am here.
<CostaRicanQuaker> where?
<Dr_willis_> I am in Indiana. USA
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm in costa rica
<CostaRicanQuaker> great
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i can ask your guidance if i come here with doubts
<Dr_willis_> Im in here all the time..but at THIS specific time i am normally at work.
<Dr_willis_> Its the weekend. :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> will ibe able to do everything i can do in windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> with kubuntu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm concerned mostly about p2p file sharing
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i remmeber that somehow with some emulator or something years ago
<CostaRicanQuaker> i was able to open my mp3s in the windows partition from kubuntu
<Dr_willis_> I can play most anything ive ever been able to track down/download  - under Linux just fine.
<ausage> p2p is easy
<Dr_willis_> I can play more videos under linux then i can under windows actually. :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's sh?
<ausage> sh = bourne shell
<Dr_willis_> sh is  the default 'system' shell, a less feature full shell.
<ausage> bash = borne again shell
<Dr_willis_> under kubuntu/ubuntu 'dash' is the specific sh variant used.
<ausage> ksh = korn shell
<Dr_willis_> many other disrtos use 'bash' as their system shell.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ausage: where are you locateD?
<ausage> Toronto
<ausage> I maintain a bunch of Linux servers for small business here...
<CostaRicanQuaker> cool
<CostaRicanQuaker> my former girl was from peterborough ontario
<ausage> It's an easy job and I can work from home...
<CostaRicanQuaker> "Shell scripts written with Bash-specific features (bashisms) will not function on a system using the Bourne shell or one of its replacements"
<CostaRicanQuaker> i don't get that
<Dr_willis_> BASH has features not in the normal bourne shell
<ausage> It called evolution... the bourne shell was the first shell... then came the csh shell... then ksh... then bash...
<CostaRicanQuaker> is kubuntu better than ubuntu or they're both the same? what's the dif?
<Dr_willis_> thus if you use bash specific features..
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  kubuntu = ubuntu + kde instead of gnome.
<Dr_willis_> so its just the desktop 'layer' thats different
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do you mean by feel dr willis?
<Dr_willis_> Go get a gnome live cd, and a kde live cd. and try them both out.. or just install gnome and kde both on your system. and try each one.
<ausage> The only diff is the windowing system... and as Dr_willis said its easy to run both
<Dr_willis_> Its allthe little differances  in a desktop. :)
<Dr_willis_> I perfer kde. but some of the gnome configuration tools are better designed.
 * ausage agrees with Dr_willis
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  also there ARE alternatives to gnome and kde. :) Ive been running 'jwm' and the 'rox desktop' lately
<Dr_willis_> Linux does not tie you down - like windows does.
<ausage> One of the advantages of Linux is choice...
<CostaRicanQuaker> so theyre all ubuntu at the core
<CostaRicanQuaker> and have a different look
<llutz> Moin
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  there are a dozen+ ubuntu variants
<CostaRicanQuaker> and "feel" whatever that means
<Dr_willis_> they have different 'desktops'
<ausage> That's about it CostaRicanQuaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> which is hte simplest?
<Dr_willis_> and you could install any of those desktops on the same machine
<Dr_willis_> gnome claims its simpiler.. others claim gnome is so simple its crippled.
<ausage> KDE functions and looks very similar to Windows...
<Dr_willis_> So i always install both gnome and kde.
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there a place where i can look at screenshots of both?
<CostaRicanQuaker> windowslike is good for my girl
<Dr_willis_> ya got windows, ya got a panel, ya got a button with list of apps... :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> she's used windows allher life
<Dr_willis_> gnome-look.org  kde-look.org
<ausage> Another advantage of Linux = source code is available so if you want to tweak it or change it or fix it .,.. you can
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do youmean by crippled ?
<Dr_willis_> lacking in features
<Dr_willis_> very often simple = made simple by removing  options
<CostaRicanQuaker> such as?
<Dr_willis_> Go get both and see for yourself.
<CostaRicanQuaker> will i need a huge screen for this?
<Dr_willis_> for what exactly?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm just concerned about which ismore windowslike friendly for my girl
<CostaRicanQuaker> well the pictures look like on a huge screen
<Dr_willis_> insead of start, its got a different looking button, and so forth.. the whole 'windows like' argument is rather pointless. Its not hard to learn gnome, or kde, or windows.
<Dr_willis_> Screen shots are often made to look 'nice' :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> then KDE seems like the way to go
<ausage> Screen size is just a convience CostaRicanQuaker... Some of the remote systems I maintain have just an old 640x480 screen... some don't have a display attached..
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  it takes me all of 10 min to get gnome going on my newly installed Kubuntu system. :) or 10 min to get Kde installed on my Newly Installed Ubuntu system. So its not worth worrying about.
<CostaRicanQuaker> KDE i say
<Dr_willis_> install both, try them out..  see what one you tend to use most.
<Dr_willis_> I use kde, but i often run gnome-specific apps/tools.
<CostaRicanQuaker> if she has a flashdrive
<CostaRicanQuaker> will she be able to save things on her
<CostaRicanQuaker> thingy and thenopen them from a windows computer
<Dr_willis_> SHould be able to.
<CostaRicanQuaker> is it easier burning cds/dvdrs?
<Dr_willis_> I have puppylinux, it can install to and boot from a USB thumbdrive
<Dr_willis_> Hard to get much easier then flash drives.
<flaccid_> i do that with hardy
<Dr_willis_> flaccid_,  never had much luck with Ubuntu/other disrtos and booting from USB gizmos.
<Kitu> hello
<flaccid_> yeah i just copy the livecd pretty much
<Dr_willis_> Puppy and Slax, are handy to make customzed rescue  installs from.
<Kitu> how to install konqueror flash plugin ? please
<Kitu> :S
<Kitu> on ubuntu*
<Kitu> i have strike :
<Kitu> sudo apt-get install konqueror-nsplugins
<Kitu> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Kitu> and in konqueror : Settings->Configure Conqueror..... Plugins..... Scan for new plugins
<Kitu> and it doesn't work
<Kitu> but i have flash plugin in firefox
<flaccid_> !enter | Kitu
<ubottu> Kitu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kitu> i copy/paste some commands :(
<Dr_willis_> Flash and Konqueror have been having issues for ages it seems.  I  never use konq as my main browser. So cant help much
<Dr_willis_> that !flash url may have some info
<CostaRicanQuaker> DR willis what is GNU?
<Dr_willis_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_willis_> GNU stands for 'GNUs Not Unix'
<Kitu> ok
<Jucato> !gnu | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<Dr_willis_> google for 'gnu wiki' :)
<flaccid_> Kitu: in plugins in konqueror configuration, add folder /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree and then select scan
<CostaRicanQuaker> is it different than linux kernel? does kubuntu have to do with it?
<Dr_willis_> GNU Is  a whole nother area. :) linux uses a lot of the GNU tools
<Kitu> flaccid_, that does'nt work
<Dr_willis_> ANd no we wont have an argument here if  it should really be called "GNU/Linux, vs just Linux" :)
<flaccid_> Kitu: works for me. explain why please
<flaccid_> !doesntwork | Kitu
<ubottu> Kitu: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Kitu> lol
<Kitu> flaccid_, flash animations don't display if you prefer
<Dr_willis_> according to the !dosentwork factoid...my wife !dosentwork
<Dr_willis_> :)
<flaccid_> after you select scan, does it detect the plugin and put it in the netscape plugin list, Kitu ?
<ausage> Ubuntu and Kubuntu are distributions of the GNU/Linux system. Linux is the kernel that run the operating systems on the computer. The Free Software Foundations (aka GNU) developed all the language compilers, libraries and utilities that make a complete operating system. Then other people, apache foundation, Larry Wall (perl), mysql and thousands of other add more and more layers on top of that
<Kitu> yes ... libflashplay.so with 2 plugins when i deploy
<CostaRicanQuaker> so gnu is an OS that uses the linux kernel
<Kitu> libflashplayer.so*
<Kitu> CostaRicanQuaker, good joke
<Kitu> :)
<ausage> Mark Shuttleworth started Unbuntu to take the Debian distribution and provide a stable system with frequent updates and easy installation and commercial support
<Dr_willis_> the GNU tools  a large part of what makes up an OS. they are working on their own kernel.
<flaccid_> Kitu: what are the locations of all the libflashplayer.s plugins listed in that list of netscape plugins?
<Kitu> flaccid_, /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ ..
<Kitu> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<Dr_willis_> welli will be back laters.
<CostaRicanQuaker> well, it's four a.m.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i've to go to bed
<CostaRicanQuaker> to get up at 11 am
<ausage> ciao
<flaccid_> Kitu: so there is only 1 in the list right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> thanks for your help ausage and dr willis
<CostaRicanQuaker> may the light be with oyu
<ausage> It's shining through my window right now.
<flaccid_> Kitu: also paste this command here please: /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<Kitu> flaccid_, sorry, yes only
<Kitu> kiki@kiki-desktop:~$ /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<Kitu> bash: /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so: Permission non accordée
<Kitu> don't have permission :(
<flaccid_> Kitu: i mean what is the output of command: ls -l /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<flaccid_> Kitu: sorry i left part of the command out
<Kitu> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8115888 2008-05-31 12:15 /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<Kitu> it's good ?
<flaccid_> Kitu: close konqueror, open a konsole and then run konqueror from it then when loaded goto http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ and ignore the shockwave dialog. if the flash player applet fails to load pastebin the whole output from konsole
<flaccid_> Kitu: looks fine
<Kitu> i lauch konqueror from console ?
<Kitu> i must*
<Kitu> ah ok
<flaccid_> yes so we can get the errors if there are any
<Kitu> flaccid_, http://rafb.net/p/zJV7Ec44.html
<Kitu> but flash display on adobe url ...
<flaccid_> it works?
<Kitu> but not on deezer.com for example
<flaccid_> can i please have the exact URI for the page in question, Kitu?
<Kitu> !work flaccid_
<ubottu> Factoid work flaccid_ not found
<Kitu> :)
<Kitu> flaccid_, www.deezer.com
<Kitu> on the welcome
<Kitu> (index)
<flaccid_> !enter | Kitu
<ubottu> Kitu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kitu> oh sorry
<flaccid_> looking now..
<Kitu> looking now what ?
<flaccid_> at the url. its working for me, mind you their flash seems a bit heavy to load
<Kitu> yes i think that i have a bad version
<flaccid_> bad version of what?
<Kitu> another url say that : You need to upgrade your Flash Player and/or turn on javascript. You can bypass this detection if you wish.
<eagles0513875> is it easy to migrate from a windows server 2003 active directory to ldap
<Kitu> of flash player
<flaccid_> no you have the latest and it appears to be fine
<Kitu> but wtf ?
<flaccid_> you can't do much if a site cannot code to standards or their flash applet has issues
<Kitu> flaccid_, but konqueror version of ubuntu is not the lastest
<Kitu> i have ubuntu not kubuntu
<flaccid_> what version of konqueror are you using? and that usually won't matter
<flaccid_> that doesn't matter either. why do you think it does, specifically?
<Kitu> 3.5.9
<flaccid_> im also using that version.
<flaccid_> can you show me an actual example URL where flash doesnt work?
<Kitu> because to do worked some kde application i have installed kde4, not basic version of ubuntu
<flaccid_> im not sure what you mean. but it makes no difference. flash is an embedded object.
<flaccid_> if you need javascript and its off, turn it on and if it is on then the problem is with the developer of the site in question
<Kitu> flaccid_, youtube don't work
<flaccid_> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Kitu> does'nt*
<flaccid_> please get into the habit of explaining the behaviour of why it doesnt work otherwise we cannot help
<eagles0513875> Kitu in regards to java download sun-java6-jre
<eagles0513875> you are missing your runtime environment
<Kitu> it's for flash not java
<eagles0513875> for me installing that gets rid of that message flaccid_ mentioned above
<Kitu> ok
<eagles0513875> Kitu download flashplugin-nonfree
<flaccid_> eagles0513875: negative. javascript != java. there is simply a checkbox in konq config to enable/disable javascript
<Kitu> it's did
<eagles0513875> flaccid_ i use firefox 3 which installing that gets rid of those messages
<flaccid_> eagles0513875: that message you don't know what site it is from
<eagles0513875> flaccid_ Kitu said from you tube
<flaccid_> youtube does not require java
<flaccid_> and we are talkinga bout konqueror not firefox anyway
<flaccid_> Kitu: so can you explain what actually happens with youtube?
<Kitu> and i think that i have jre
<Kitu> flaccid_, video don't display
<nuvan> if i've got both speakers and a usb headset plugged in, how do I tell kubuntu to send sound to the headset?
<Kitu> in fact the player does'nt load
<flaccid_> Kitu: what does youtube say about it ??
<Kitu> nothing
<flaccid_> show me a screenshot if you cannot explain correctly
<Kitu> ok :)
<flaccid_> nothing? is it a grey box, is it a white box, there cannot be nothing
<Kitu> white box
<eagles0513875> flaccid_ do you have any idea if its easy to migrate active directory from a windows server to a linux ldap server
<eagles0513875> !info ldap
<ubottu> Package ldap does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> O_o
<flaccid_> is your javascript enabled?
<flaccid_> eagles0513875: migrate what from AD?
<eagles0513875> there is a possibility that ill be migrating all the data from an AD server to an LDAP one
<eagles0513875> at my school ovr the summer are there any compatibility issues i should be aware of
<ausage> \quit
<flaccid_> which ldap server?
<Kitu> http://www.kenzooz.com/up/konqueror%20(kon%20=%20stupid%20in%20french).png
<eagles0513875> right now no ldap server
<[1]Lupus> Good day everybody, I've got a problem with grub... for some reason I can't boot Linux... what's up with that? My Linux partition is the second partition on the hard drive but menu.lst seems to refer to it as (hd0,5) which gives me an error of a partition not existing... (hd0,1) gives me error 17 can't boot partition. Only my windows partition boots correctly. Help plzkthx
<eagles0513875> its something i still have to discuss with the head of IT at my school
<flaccid_> it wasy to migrate but it depends on which ldap server
<eagles0513875> ok ill talk to u when i get home
<Kitu> flaccid_, so you don't solution ?
<flaccid_> Kitu: run konqueror from konsole then goto that URL then pastebin the output to look at please
<Kitu> it's run with gnome console ...
<flaccid_> huh?
<Kitu> konqueror: KlashPart::openURL http://www.youtube.com/active_sharing.swf
<Kitu> konqueror: /usr/bin/kde-gnash -x 29366327 -j 550 -k 115 -u 'http://www.youtube.com/active_sharing.swf' -U 'http://www.youtube.com/index?&session=fThtlcnX8AvuwmcUv3ORTxyEVjJgOC0oCHeVo8VO1DGLXTh3Oq2e-4g
<flaccid_> sorry yeah you can use any console emulator
<Kitu> blablabla
<flaccid_> i said pastebin
<flaccid_> does it output anything when it loads the URL?
<Kitu> flaccid_, http://rafb.net/p/4rzLR220.html
<lg188> is propaganda forbiden ?
<Kitu> forbbiden why ?
<Kitu> forbbiden by who ?
<flaccid_> Kitu: feel free to submit a bug
<Kitu> hum report a bug ?
<flaccid_> !bugs | Kitu yep
<ubottu> Kitu yep: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid_> include that pastebin as part of the bug report
<Kitu> ok
<flaccid_> Kitu: did you turn your javascript on however?
<flaccid_> is Enable javascript globally checked in config?
<Kitu> euh
<flaccid_> euh?
<Kitu> yes javascript works
<flaccid_> ok
<Kitu> "euh" = reflection in my brain ...
<lg188> Kitu: id like to get some user on taht channel
<Kitu> but is very .... slow
<Kitu> lg188, what ?
<Kitu> placid i have some errors in ajax website
<flaccid_> contact site?
<Kitu> flaccid_, http://www.kenzooz.com/up/Capture-1.png
<lg188> Kitu: i just ant to get om users to one of my friends channels
<Kitu> om ?
<Kitu> lg188, sorry i'm french
<lg188> #kde-nl
<lg188> np
<flaccid_> Kitu: yeah
<lg188> Kitu: hallo ?
<lg188> oops
<lg188> hello annybody home ?
<lg188> hello david_
<wayne> anybody know how enable dvd:rip to find ffmpeg's h.264 encoder
<wayne> can anybody recomend a way to transcode to h.264?
<lg188> wayne nobdy is planing to help you with this silnce
<llutz> wayne: avidemux?
<wayne> lg188: why?
<moll> test
<lg188> it's qiute then nobody's helping becaeus they are away
<wayne> good point, thanks
<wayne> llutz: thanks
<moll> test
<moll> someone writing?
<Bauldrick> can someone help me print from firefox3 to external cups server? konq prints to it and dolphin etc... firefox will not?
<moll> test
<Dr_willis_> 2+2=
<Bauldrick> 95
<moll> isnt it 22?
<Dr_willis_> A train leaves New York Heading west at 45 miles per hour...
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Bauldrick> about:config in firefox shows : print.print_printer - user set - string - HPPhotosmart is that correct or should it be default like the rest
<lg188> i hav som problems with my wireless g desktop card
<lg188> Dr phil
<Dr_willis_> lg188,  a lot depends on the excact chipset lg188
<lg188> and operha
<lg188> wifi
<lg188> let megrabb box
<lg188> Belkin|Wirelees G Desktop Card part# F5D7000df
<Grischnakh> as
<lg188> Grischnakh: ?
<lg188> [13:28] <Grischnakh> as
<lg188> Dr_willis_: Belkin|Wirelees G Desktop Card part# F5D7000df
 * lg188 send cookies with ssh to everyone in this channel American Cookies
<Grischnakh> yep?
<Dr_willis_> lg188,  thats not telling us the chipset without further googling, or check the output of 'dmesg' and 'lspci' if the card is installed.
<lg188> that's teh problem it isn nto working
<Dr_willis_> if its plugged in , lspci should give some info.
<lg188> not*
<Dr_willis_> this is a pci card? or USB?
<lg188> it doesn't
<lg188> pci
<iCEifer> hello, when running kubuntu  I find that many apps stall by the window/app freezing  such as when audacious is launched to play a stream, a java applet is started,  etc...sometimes it recovers but not always, any ideas what might be causing this?
<Dr_willis_> if lspci isent showing anything... I would find that really really really... weird.
<Dr_willis_> like - the card may be bad weird.. OR its showing info on the card.. or its showing info you are just not recognizing that its mentioning the card.
<Dr_willis_> i would pastebin the output of lspci, and perhaps google for that exact card on the ubuntu forums
<helpy> kde4 is so unstable
<Dr_willis_> helpy,  yep. I agree
<helpy> hanged up my dual core laptop
<lg188> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 740 Host (rev 01)
<helpy> didn't they test it before they launched that ?
<helpy> its a joke
<lg188> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)
<lg188> 0000:00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS962 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 25)
<lg188> 0000:00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller
<Dr_willis_> helpy,  its out mainly for the developers to have somthing to work with. its not ready for primetime ussage.
<lg188> 0000:00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]
<lg188> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)
<lg188> 0000:00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)
<helpy> whens the stable version out ?
<lg188> 0000:00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)
<lg188> 0000:00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller
<lg188> 0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 90)
<lg188> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<Dr_willis_> lg188,  you might want to learn to use the 'pastebinit' command , and the pastebin websites
<lg188> i knwo sorry
<Dr_willis_> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Dr_willis_> thats a must install tool. :)
<helpy> Dr_willis how do you become developer ? i want to develop extensions for firefox
<helpy> how do i install pastebinit ?
<helpy> sudo apt-get pastebinit ?
<Dr_willis_> apt-get install THING
<lg188> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<helpy> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<helpy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<lg188> same
<helpy> what was the command to get owner rights again
<bo0ts> su
<bo0ts> sudo
<helpy> didnt work with it either
<Dr_willis_> helpy,  you are  the initial user ? the one that has sudo rights?
<Dr_willis_> perhaps the lock is stuck.
<helpy> oh ok i had adept get manager open
<Dr_willis_> !fixadept
<helpy> :D
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dr_willis_> helpy,  yep. thats what it was saying :)
<helpy> :)
<Bauldrick> well firefox2 prints ok to my external cups server, a bug?
<piluex> Anybody using ghc (haskell)?
<helpy> now i can't find it in utilities
<helpy> where is it gone ?
<Dr_willis_> Bauldrick,  you want to clarify that question?
<piluex> I've a problem compiling an example using Data.Set
<shujingjing> I've two  network card and I want to disable one forever,then how can I do?
<Gordo1> hi @ all, can anybody help me with changing the screen resolution ?
<Dr_willis_> shujingjing,  disable one in the bios, or blacklist the module for the one.. is how ive done it befor.
<Bauldrick> can someone help me print from firefox3 to external cups server? konq prints to it and dolphin etc... firefox will not?
<Bauldrick> about:config in firefox shows : print.print_printer - user set - string - HPPhotosmart is that correct or should it be default like the rest
<shujingjing> I'll try,thank you.
<Bauldrick> ABOUT:config in ff2 shows  CUPS/HPPhotosmart as opposed to just HPPphotosmart
<Bauldrick> can I modify that Value in  ff3? and it remain
<iCEifer> hello, when running kubuntu  I find that many apps stall by the window/app freezing  such as when audacious is launched to play a stream, a java applet is started,  etc...sometimes it recovers but not always, any ideas what might be causing this?
<iCEifer> anyone?
<sadiku> tungi
<ubuntu> !france
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ubuntu> :nick cyberboss
<system366> Hio all
<system366> Can any1 help me with a lil kubuntu problem please?
<sigma_12> where can i get the ubuntu firefox 3 package from?
<system366> Can u not get it from aptitude search sigma?
<h0d3n> moin
<system366> hi h0d3n
<sigma_12> not too sure which repo its in
<Dr_willis_> !find firefox3
<ubottu> Package/file firefox3 does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis_> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<system366> wow kool
<Dr_willis_> Hmm.. thats a metapackage.. not the real package
<Dr_willis_> notice the size. :)
<system366> Dr, can u help me with sumthingp lz? :)
<system366> plz*
<system366> Can any1 help me???
<Bauldrick> Dr_willis_: was that for my question?
<PhilRod> system366: just ask your question. If anyone knows, they'll help
<wimpies>  Hi all, I have this TV connected over DVI->HDMI and when I specify 720p resolution in the xorg.conf the screensize is OK but the fonts are completely off( way to large)
<wimpies> Googling told me to specify DDC off but then the 720p resolution is no longer accepted
<system366> ooo kk my 1st tim here :P
<system366> ummmmmmmm
<system366> well, i cant sudo anything when i want to use a command or open a gui program through a console. i can su to root but if i try to open anything like dolphin& ir just says Could not resolve host DaveNet. If i try to login as root it says i am not allowed
<Dr_willis_> Bauldrick,  did you ask a question? I missed it..
 * Dr_willis_ scrolls up...
<Dr_willis_> Bauldrick,  i have no issues with printing. sorry no idea on that.
<Dr_willis_> system366,  for gui apps you do NOT NOT NOT use 'sudo'
<Dr_willis_> you use kdesudo,
<system366> ohhhhhhh
<Dr_willis_> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<system366> still doesnt work
<Dr_willis_> kdesu = kdesudo I think  also now a days. :)
<Dr_willis_> you are using your initial user?
<system366> it says cannot connect to startx server
<system366> im using my main uername but i put su in the console n log as root
<Dr_willis_>  you enabled the root password then?
<system366> yes
<Dr_willis_> after you 'su' you dont kdesudo , or others stuff like that ...
<Dr_willis_> you need to kdesudo as your initial/logged in user
<system366> if i try to login as root at the login screen its say Root login not allowed
<Dr_willis_> root logins are not allowed in the kdmrc configs.. correct.
<system366> well as root i cant even just type dolphin
<system366> it says cannot connect  to startx server
<Dr_willis_> login as user, open shell, kdesudo dolphin
<Dr_willis_> dont use su, or other stuff first
<system366> nope
<system366> it say
<system366> Unable to Resolve host DaveNet
<system366> i get the same from sudo
<system366> no matter where i use it
<system366> How can i enable root login please? or is not possible in Kubuntu? it worked fine when i had Ubuntu installed
<Dr_willis_> did you change your hostname recently?
<Dr_willis_> You edit the kdm config to allow X logins
<system366> nope i only formatted day b4 yesterday and set hostname to DaveNet havnt changed it... it wont even let me change it XD
<Dr_willis_> setting the hostname improperly after instal can break the sudo command.
<system366> can u tell me what to do change the conf plz?
<Dr_willis_> I dont have kdm installed right now. so cant.
<system366> well it hasnt been changed, i cant even if i wnat to =/
<Dr_willis_> I perfer to sudo -s, to root, and use 'mc' as my root file manager
<Dr_willis_> can you 'sudo -s' to get a root shell?
<system366> in certain things it has a button for administration mode
<system366> if i click that it just reopens the windows still in normal user mode
<system366> ill try
<system366> nope
<system366> same thing
<system366> sudo: unable to resolve host DaveNet
<Dr_willis_> sounds like you somehow goofed up the hostname/hosts file
<Dr_willis_> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Dr_willis_> check /etc/hosts and  the output of the hostname command.
<ghoulsblade> hi, i keep getting message boxes "could not find mime type\n application /octet-stream" when i double click folders on my desktop since the update last evening, i'm on kubuntu hardy (8.04), couldn't find anything in the forums or faq, any idea ?
<Dr_willis_> ghoulsblade,  make a new user, see if it affects the new user also.
<Dr_willis_> ghoulsblade,  if  the new user works fine  that imples the problem users settings are the issue
<system366> root@DaveNet:/home/system366# /etc/hosts
<system366> bash: /etc/hosts: Permission denied
<Dr_willis_> Its a config file, not a command
<Dr_willis_> cat /etc/hosts
<Dr_willis_> hostname - is a command :)
<system366> ooo :P
<gnumm> will kubuntu have a better kde support in the future?
<system366> root@DaveNet:/home/system366# cat /etc/hosts
<Dragnslcr> gnumm- what's wrong with it?
<system366> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<system366> 127.0.1.1 system366-desktop
<system366> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<system366> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<system366> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<system366> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<system366> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<system366> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<system366> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<Dr_willis_> your hostname seems to be incorrect system366
<Dr_willis_> $ hostname
<Dr_willis_> tux
<ghoulsblade> Dr_willis_, thx, there's no visual interface for that, right ?  i will try with a useradd,mkdir,chown,passwd  combo a friend told me, do i need anything else to allow him to log on in x ?
<Dr_willis_>  grep tux /etc/hosts
<Dr_willis_> 192.168.1.102 tux
<gnumm> Dragnslcr: will the new kde4.1 come in kubuntu hardy or not?
<Dr_willis_> ghoulsblade,  i just 'sudo adduser billgates'
<system366> no idea what that means XD
<Dr_willis_> ghoulsblade,  dont really need a gui for a simple command. :)
<Dragnslcr> gnumm- yes, there are packages available for 4.1
<ghoulsblade> Dr_willis_,  ah, thx, didn't know that one
<Dr_willis_> system366,  you some how have a hosts file, that is not mathcing your hostname, which is confusing everything
<Dragnslcr> gnumm- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.1beta1.php
<Dr_willis_> your hostname should be -->  system366-desktop
<Dr_willis_> or change the hosts file to match what hostname says.
<system366> ah crap... ummm... how can i change my hostname in a rooted console? i cnat do it in the gui as it wont give me root access to anything
<Dr_willis_> hostname command changes the hostname
<Dr_willis_> go to the console and login as root.
<gnumm> Dragnslcr: i mean, will the final of kde4.1 be in the kubuntu hardy repos?
<Dragnslcr> gnumm- same repository as the betas and release candidates
<system366> Yes! ty! sudo works now :)
<gnumm> Dragnslcr: so not int he official kubuntu repos?
<Dragnslcr> Not in the standard repositories, no
<system366> but still in root i cannot start gui apps from the console
<Dragnslcr> Only in the ppa repository
<gnumm> ah
<Dragnslcr> system366- make sure you're using kdesu instead of sudo
<ghoulsblade> brb, loggin in new user
<system366> root@system366-desktop:/home/system366# dolphin&
<system366> [1] 9255
<system366> root@system366-desktop:/home/system366# No protocol specified
<system366> dolphin: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<system366> oh
<system366> still wont work
<system366> root@system366-desktop:/home/system366# kdesu dolphin&
<system366> [1] 9281
<system366> root@system366-desktop:/home/system366# No protocol specified
<system366> kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<system366> something si blocking to from loading x server??/ :S
<system366> is* --- it*
<gnumm> Dragnslcr: this is something i can't understand
<stdin> system366: because you're root
<stdin> system366: use kdesu to start GUI apps as root, no a root shell
<stdin> *not
<gnumm> Dragnslcr: they let the unstable 4.0 kde in kubuntu instead of upgraden to a stable desktop envirement
<system366> ohhhhhhhhhh
<system366> yay! ty it worked :)
<stdin> gnumm: 4.0 is not unstable, it's a stable release, even if _you_ don't think so
<Dr_willis_> system366,   kdesu dolphin&   <---------- You DO need a space befor the & also.
<Dr_willis_> I think.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> it just looks wrong without the space. heh
<Dragnslcr> gnumm- well, KDE 4.0 was available when 8.04 was released. KDE 4.1 wasn't
<stdin> Dr_willis: bash interprets the &, kdesu never even sees it :)
<stdin> s/bash/the shell/
<system366> nah doesnt work with the space still
<Dragnslcr> gnumm- I don't think Ubuntu ever adds new versions (i.e. not patches for bug fixes) in the middle of a release
<system366> but it works fine when not in root shell
<system366> and all my other apps are working fine now
<stdin> system366: kde4 dolphin?
<system366> Thhanks guys!
<system366> kde4 dolphin wa? :S
<ghoulsblade> Dr_willis, the new user doesn't have the problem, and i remembered i use konqueror as file explorer as i didn't like dolphin, but also after i set the new user to open folders in konqueror i didn't get message boxes, but still on my old user.  i just realised, when i rightclick a folder, select properties, and click the wrench button for how-to-open-config, i get the same messagebox under my old user, but not under the new one
<gnumm> Dragnslcr: which version of kde4 is actually in the kubuntu repos? does it work well?
<stdin> system366: there is a KDE3 dolphin and a KDE4 dolphin
<system366> how do i check which im using? :S
<Dragnslcr> gnumm- I believe 4.0.4 is the current version in the standard repository
<ghoulsblade> Dr_willis_,  i also get a bunch of those message boxes after starting a session in the old user, any idea what to look for ?
<stdin> gnumm: 4.0.3 (4.0.5 in backports)
<stdin> system366: are you in a kde3 session or a kde4 session?
<eagles0513875> flaccid_: im back
<system366> How do i check? :D
<eagles0513875> flaccid_: how mandy differet types of ldap are there
<Dr_willis_> ghoulsblade,  not really. Ive had issues befor with old homes  and old settings.
<stdin> system366: did you install kde4 manually? if not then you'd be in kde3
<eagles0513875> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<stdin> system366: and make sure you run kdesu from your account, not a root shell
<system366> ummmm... i just installed hardy herron off the disc...
<stdin> then it's kde3
<system366> is kde4 better?
<stdin> it's newer
<ghoulsblade> Dr_willis_, oh well, at least thanks to you i now know it's a config issue, anyone else got an idea how to fix this maybe ?
<system366> does it look better or worse? or is the update more for compatibility than for looks?
<eagles0513875> does anyone know if its easy to migrate from a windows based active directory server to a linux based ldap does the stuff migrate over easily from windows to linux
<stdin> system366: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/54/KDE_4.png <- KDE 4
<system366> looks ugly to me or is that just coz of the configuration the person has put on? :P
<llp78>  kwin-kde4 fails to upgrade in adept - does anyone have any ideas why?
<stdin> system366: that's the basic default, it's extremely configurable/theme-able
<stdin> !kwin-#kubuntu-kde4 | llp78
<ubottu> llp78: In KDE4 Beta1 the kwin-kde4 package has been replaced with the kde-window-manager package.  It is fine if the package manager wants to remove kwin-kde4 and install kde-window-manager
<h0d3n_> so... sorry aber gerade war dann meine netzwerkkarte auch noch abgekackt ^;
<stdin> !de | h0d3n_
<ubottu> h0d3n_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<system366> ooo... how do i install kde4? also any1 knnow how i can install my GFX card? :P i here its tricky XD
<h0d3n_> sorry, wrong window ;)
<malkosta> how can I put compiz and emerald to start together with my kubuntu, without having to install "fusion icon"?
<eagles0513875> stdin: do you know much about ldap
<stdin> system366: to install kde4 see http://kubuntu.org/ (first 2 announcements). as for graphics drivers, the hardware drivers manager should be able to install it. go to KMenu -> System -> Hardware Drivers Manager
<stdin> eagles0513875: next to nothing except that it exists
<Walzmyn> I've got pidgin set to play a sound when i get a message - but it don't. Is anybody else having this issue?
<stdin> eagles0513875: ubottu tells me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer when I ask it about ldap
<eagles0513875> stdin: reason i ask is i am trying to find out how easy it is and if there are any compatibility issues if i take data off a windows 2k3 active directory can i import it onto an ldap server
<stdin> eagles0513875: I've never had to deal with ldap/active directory (thankfully), so I don't know
<stdin> eagles0513875: I guess there's always ##linux for a general question like that
<eagles0513875> stdin: reason im asking i might get the go ahead to setup an ldap based server at my school so i was just wondering
<eagles0513875> stdin: thanks
<system366> oh wow its all working! u people are like god :P
<system366> is it ok that im installing my card with loadsa windows  n stuff open?
<stdin> this is not windows, we don't need you to "close any open windows" just to install some software ;)
<system366> it says i need to restart my computer... do i need full restart or can i just crtl+alt+bkSpace and log back in?
<Walzmyn> system366, you'll probably need to do a full reboot. it usually needs to rebuild kernel modules if it asks for a reboot
<stdin> you can logout, and choose to "Restart the X server" from the menu, or just reboot. but reboot is recommended to make sure the kernel sees the new driver
<stdin> ctrl-alt-backspace is not a good way to restart the X server
<Walzmyn> or what he said, i'm coming in late here
<stdin> it's dirty and people should stop recommending it
<system366> ooo ok. one more question about this kde4
<system366> is kde4.1 more stable than 4.0.4?
<system366> hmmm
<system366> 4.0.5 even
<system366> im confused... which one is the latest? 4.1 beta or 4.0.5? :S
<stdin> 4.1 hasn't been released yet, it's Beta 1 right now, so the answer is "no"
<system366> so i shud install 4.0.5?
<stdin> 4.0.5 is more stable that 4.1 beta 1, so yeah
<system366> does it have the same look tho? ;)
<system366> or same basic look more of
<stdin> it's default look is like what you saw in the screen shot, but you can change that
<system366> Woots great!
<Walzmyn> I've got pidgin set to play a sound when i get a message - but it don't. Is anybody else having this issue?
<system366> Woots great!GNU or Linux :)
<system366> ok that messege got messed up
<system366> i just saw something on a webpage thaat says GNU or Linux... so heres the super noob questions... What is GnU and what is Linux? :D
<Walzmyn> system366, grab wikipdeia  - they can answer that better than we can
<system366> ooo good idea :P
<Walzmyn> system366, simple answer gnu is a group and linux is a product
<stdin> Linux is the kernel, the very core on which everything else runs, the GNU part is the basic tools. the whole thing (generally called just Linux) is GNU/Linux
<system366> ohhhhhhhh ok now i get it :p
<system366> i should dye my hair blond and get a sex change XD
<system366> After i reboot and the graphics card finishes the install... will i then be able to use beryl an compiz n avant window manager kind of things?
<stdin> not beryl, beryl and compiz were merged to make "compiz-fusion". but yeah
<system366> so i can use compiz-fusion? :S
<stdin> if you want, sure
<system366> Woot!
<system366> i tried all this in ubuntu 7.04 about 2 years ago and lost a hard drive to it XD
<system366> so much easyer in hardy :O
<system366> alot more support
<stdin> that was a whole year ago, where have you been? :p
<stdin> things move fast in the world of linux
<system366> if install the gnome gui along side kde will my graphics card still be installed if i loogin on Gnome or will i have to install it there seperatly?
<golb23> hi! how do you add a new application "multimedia" and how do you change the icon of tha file?
<ghoulsblade> hi, i get message boxes after sessionstart and when opening folders : "could not find mime type application/octet-stream" on kde3 under kubuntu hardy (8.04) since the last update, seems to be a config problem, it doesn't happen with a newly created user, anyone got an idea ?
<system366> i been in windows coz i got a wireless card which wouldnt work in gutsy... now in hardy it worked str8 away :D no install or anything :P
<stdin> system366: it's independent of what desktop environment you choose to use, you only need to install it once
<frogonwheels> system366:  both kde/gnome are just toolkits on top of X11 - which is the graphics protocol, and XFree86/Xorg which is the implemenation of the protocol
<frogonwheels> system366: it's a vastly different system to windoze.  The graphics card support is done by the Xorg  'X-server'
<system366> woots thanks! yall rule!
<system366> oh yes
<golb23> system366: wow lucky you
<system366> 1 more problem but ill wait for these updates n then install kde4 and reboot b4 i start another thing
<frogonwheels> .. which implements the X11 protocol - and allows x 'clients' aka 'the programs' to connect to it.
<system366> to many windows up atm XD
<golb23> system366: it took me at leat 12 hours to get kubuntu to function with my 80 USD dollar dlink wireless pci
<golb23> and its not even working 100%
<system366> am i right that if i try to install something and it lists dependancies that i have to install those dependancies via apt-geet install?
<frogonwheels> the BIG problem with linux is you gotta pick and choose hardware a bit.
<system366> lols
<frogonwheels> system366: if you apt-get install  a program, it automagically installs dependencies
<system366> my half bro hates dlink and hes a super linnux nerd but hes busy atm with his computer bussiness so i decided to come here
<golb23> how do you add a new application to "multimedia" and how do you change the icon of tha file?
<golb23> system366: why on earth does he "hate" dlink?
<system366> they suck apparently :D
<system366> golb23
<system366> i think if u right click kmenu then edit menu u can find it there sumwer
<stdin> ghoulsblade: from Konqueror, go to Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations and click the "Add" button. for Group, select "application" and for the type name put "octet-stream" (no quotes)
<stdin> ghoulsblade: that should fix it then
<golb23> system366: hmm lets se
<golb23> see*
<ghoulsblade> stdin, thanks, i'll try
<Kizedek> Does anyone have a broadcom wireless card which is working with kubuntu?
<ghoulsblade> yay it works, thanks stdin  =D
<stdin> :)
<golb23> system366: no joy :/
<flauoz> sapete dirmi se esiste un programma simile a nokia pc siute per linux?'
<stdin> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<flauoz> o scusatemi
<flauoz> ok
<flauoz> grazie
<fredthemonkey> hello
<fredthemonkey> i just installed kubuntu and have various questions
<fredthemonkey> for example there is adept manager.
<fredthemonkey> does this package manager look after dependencies?
<stdin> yes
<fredthemonkey> ah okay
<stdin> it's just a front-end to apt, and apt/dpkg look after the dependencies
<fredthemonkey> oh
<fredthemonkey> well i tried to install "wine-doors" from a deb package
<fredthemonkey> and now it doesnt start and says:
<fredthemonkey> Started logging session
<fredthemonkey> Traceback (most recent call last):
<fredthemonkey>   File "/usr/bin/wine-doors", line 21, in <module>
<fredthemonkey>     from wine import wine
<fredthemonkey>   File "/usr/share/wine-doors/src/wine.py", line 15, in <module>
<fredthemonkey>     from utils import GetCDMountPoint
<fredthemonkey>   File "/usr/share/wine-doors/src/utils.py", line 2, in <module>
<fredthemonkey>     import gtk, gobject, gtk.glade
<fredthemonkey> ImportError: No module named glade
<stdin> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fredthemonkey> oh sorry
<stdin> where did you get wine-doors from?
<fredthemonkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21824/
<fredthemonkey> from their homepage
<fredthemonkey> http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/?page_id=3
<fredthemonkey> here
<fredthemonkey> it says the DEB is for ubuntu, too
<harirulez> hi all!
<harirulez> I just installed kubuntu.
<harirulez> :)
<harirulez> anybody able to read me?
<flaccid_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ds187_> harirulez: no
<ds187_> :-)
<stdin> fredthemonkey: then you need to tell them that they need to depend on python-glade2 (and you should install that package too ;)
<frogonwheels> harirulez: 10 4 big buddy,
<frogonwheels> harirulez: over
<fredthemonkey> oh
<fredthemonkey> i see thanks :)
<Kizedek> Does anyone know if this is out dated? : http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-old
<davinir> whhhhaattzup!!!
<davinir> :>
<harirulez> how to mount windows drive ?
<stdin> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<flaccid_> Kizedek: there is updated guide on the ubuntu wiki for this
<Kizedek> great thanks :)
<flaccid_> np
<flaccid_> !wireless | Kizedek
<ubottu> Kizedek: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid_> should be linked from there
<harirulez> this tool is good..
<harirulez> what about gaim?
<harirulez> pidgin??
<flaccid_> !info pidgin | harirulez
<ubottu> harirulez: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<fredthemonkey> another question: how do i encrypt the full harddrive (including kubuntu) with luks? some wiki page said that it is possible with the installer, but i couldnt find it (and the text based installer didnt boot o_O)
<fredthemonkey> wohoo wine-doors works now :D
<psyco> Anyone know how to fix the black menus when Baghira and KDE mix together??
<psyco> DAMN
<psyco> I am user 501.
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> any chance to get a rtl8197 wifi module working with wpa? got a patched 8187 that works with wep, but wont do wpa
<cyberboss> !france
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<fredthemonkey> question
<fredthemonkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21839/
<fredthemonkey> gcc is installed - so why does it show that error?
<fredthemonkey> heres the config.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21841/
<fredthemonkey> can anyone help me with that?
<stdin> fredthemonkey: install build-essential
<fredthemonkey> okay thanks :)
<fredthemonkey> aaah now it works :D
<RurouniJones> What was the reasoning behind leaving things like build-essential out of the normal distribution?
<Walzmyn> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<system366> The King Hast Returned!
<A-tomy> Hi!
<alan___> Hi
<system366> Hmmmm... after the 1st time u enable Desktop effects in the standered Kubuntu thingy do i have to reboot after its installed everything? coz ive dont i all but effects on but i dont see any differance when moving things around/closing or just like minimzing n stuff
<alan___> My problem: BROKE PACKAGE: " linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic"
<alan___> I cant install anything, Adept cant work with that broke package
<system366> alan
<A-tomy> load it
<Dr_Willis_> system366,  ive see some times where the compiz setting/changes dont get read until you log back in.. not sure why it does that.
<BluesKaj> alan___, do you have synaptic?
<system366> try re-installing adept via a console?
<Dr_Willis_> its not an adept probme. its a package issue.
<alan___> ok...
<alan___> ill try the console thing... wait...
<Dr_Willis_> you could try the various command line tools however to force a reinstall of the package
<alan___> what comand is that?
<alan___> (for force)
<system366> Dr. so will it work if i ctrl+alt+bkSpace and log back in? Also if i ctrl+alt+bkspace does it work like a normal log out? :P
<BluesKaj> system366, no
<system366> ooo kk normal log out it is then... brb :P
<Dr_Willis_> thats logging out with extreme prejudice
<BluesKaj> depends on the app mostly
<system366> huh?
<Dr_Willis_> thatjust kills off X instantly
<system366> ooooooooo ok :P
<system366> brb
<alan___> which is the comand for force a reintall?
<BluesKaj> sometimes rebooting is in order despite claims to the contrary
<Dr_Willis_> somt times its easker to just reboot. :)
<Dr_Willis_> logging out is not the same as rebooting. :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , init.d scripts and such require a reboot
<alan___> Pleace, how is the comand to force an install with dpkg?
<system366> looge out and back in and no change at all...its set on standard effects but i dont see anything differant it all lookss the same... What do i need to be able to customize effects myself?
<system366> logged*
<Haza> Afternoon folks. Can someone tell me how to get colour coding with vim?
<sigma_> how do you share cups printers on a network? the option that enabled it does not exist anymore
<kubuntu> how dod you open restricted drivers? i cant seem to find the administration
<xt828> i just rebooted from windows into kubuntu and my sound isn't working - any ideas?
<cara> How do I get my kde menu back on the left?
<cara> everytime I add it it comes on the right
<cara> and I can't move it
<Odd-rationale> cara: right-click panel --> unlock. then rightclick kmenu --> move
<cara> There's no option to unlock the panel
 * cara already looked into it
<Odd-rationale> cara: wait is this kde3 or kde4?
<cara> kde4
<Odd-rationale> cara: ok. sorry, i don't know that then...
<cara> o
<cara> thanks for your help then
<Odd-rationale> cara: you can try #kde or #kubuntu-kde4
<cara> lol I lost my whole kde panel
<xt828> all my sound was working five minutes ago, when i was in windows, and yesterday when i was in kubuntu it was all working, but now it isn't
<adn_> yo
<alessio> hi
<alessio> kome s'installa un applicazione su kubuntu?
<adn_> y a quelqu' un qui a du temps a perdre ?
<llutz> !it | alessio
<ubottu> alessio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<alessio> ciao
<alessio> qualkuno sa spiegarmi come installare un file . gz su kubuntu?
<ansate> di napoli! so napoletano purio!
<NickPresta> ansate, language?
<fredthemonkey> hi i'm back :)
<NickPresta> hi fredthemonkey
<fredthemonkey> well i installed my kubuntu and got all the drivers working by now
<fredthemonkey> but how can i encrypt the whole drive except /boot with kubuntu?
<lenea> hey everyone. i've got a problem. i've just installed kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4 and i can't seem to find how to mount my windows drives. can anyone please help?
<fredthemonkey> you need ntfs3-g i guess
<NickPresta> fredthemonkey, hmm. I know on the Alternate CD, you have the option of setting up encrypted partitions (all but /boot) using LVM, I believe
<NickPresta> !ntfs-3g | lenea
<ubottu> lenea: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<fredthemonkey> that means i would have to reinstall kubuntu?
<lenea> ok thanks guys, i'll try right now
<Schuenemann> I need help restoring my boot
<Schuenemann> I just installed Win XP
<NickPresta> fredthemonkey, I'm hoping not. Let me check around Google quickly
<fredthemonkey> thanks :)
<NickPresta> !mbr | Schuenemann
<ubottu> Schuenemann: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kirkt> how do i install system calls manpages ? man fork says i dont have manpage for that
<Schuenemann> NickPresta: I don`t understand the part the says find /boot/grub/stage1
<Schuenemann> where will I use that information?
<lenea> ok i have installed ntfs-3g..but how do i mount the drives?
<Schuenemann> NickPresta: for example, my output is (hd0,4)
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, root (hd0,4)
<NickPresta> setup (hd0)
<Schuenemann> ahh... the wiki says root (hd0,1) and isn`t clear I should change that with the output I got
<Schuenemann> thanks, I`ll try
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, :)
<pim> What's the command for looking how much memory I've got?
<Schuenemann> ok, I`ll reboot... bye
<Schuenemann> pim: sudo lshw will give you that
<NickPresta> pim, perhaps check out `free`
<lenea> ok i have installed ntfs-3g..but how do i mount the drives?
<pim> sudo mount /drive /mountpoint -t ntfs-3g
<NickPresta> lenea, ntfs-config is a gui utility to help you
<pim> NickPresta thanks it works
<NickPresta> fredthemonkey, sorry. I couldn't find anything about encrypting your file system without reformatting. However, check out: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Encrypt_home_partition_with_cryptsetup_.26_LUKS
<fredthemonkey> thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<fredthemonkey> i'll try that :)
<NickPresta> kirkt, http://linux.die.net/man/2/syscalls
<ActionParsnip> kicker won't autoload, can anyone advise
<ActionParsnip> if i run kicker & I get the bar at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> with the K menu and the time etc
<ActionParsnip> can anyone please advise
<cyberboss> !france
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<kirkt> NickPresta, i want to install it here, locally
<ActionParsnip> Guest96196: please tell me you dont log in as root :(
<a61_> hello will
<ActionParsnip> quiet in here
<fredthemonkey> does anyone know how well the alternate installers encryption works?
<fredthemonkey> i am thinking of reinstalling my kubuntu with that
<bill_> a brasileiros aqui?
<pim> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<psyco> Anyone know how to fix the black menus with KDE and Baghira???
<fredthemonkey> i am sorry but i c'ant find the alternative installer CD for kubuntu
<fredthemonkey> is this cd only aviable for ubuntu?
<Jucato> it's usually just called "alternate" in the list of CD images
<NickPresta> fredthemonkey, http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/kubuntu/hardy/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso there is one :)
<fredthemonkey> ah thanks :D
<fredthemonkey> i got it - first click a CD link and there it is, too :)
<system366> Hio all am back n feeling... ummmm... i wanna die :0
<ActionParsnip> system366: why so?
<fredthemonkey> there we go its downloading :)
<system366> anyways... i installed my graphics drivers using hardware manager then installed compiz fusion through the desktop effects thingy that comes with Kubuntu. after a few trys with reboots n diff settings i found that the pile of crap duznt work... so i installed avant-window-navigator coz i know that when somethings wrong with the graphics this usually wont work at all... and hey... IT DOESNT! :P Any help would be greatly
<system366> appreciated :)
<ActionParsnip> system366: what graphics card you using?
<system366> 1sec ill check i kno its nVidia but dont know the model ill check if it says in hardware setting thingy
<ActionParsnip> system366: use lspci
<system366> nope doesnt say
<system366> n use what? :D
<ActionParsnip> lspci
<fredthemonkey> question: which packages are missing in the alternate install cd?
<system366> whats that? ^_^
<ActionParsnip> system366: type it in konsole
<ActionParsnip> itll show all the hardware
<system366> ah ha
<system366> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15BR [GeForce2 Ultra, Bladerunner] (rev a4)
<Schuenemann> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> system366: ok, gimme a sec
<system366> okey dokey :)
<system366> but note that the driver installed automaticly through hardware device manager and is enabled :0
<ActionParsnip> system366: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<system366> oh lordy
<system366> okays but im scared now XD
<ActionParsnip> system366: im using an onboard nvidia 6195 thing
<ActionParsnip> system366: why scared? you are uinstalling the driver from repos
<system366> uninstalling?
<Schuenemann> to install my nvidia driver I just have to enable the restricted drivers?
<system366> i hae enabled restricted driver but it wont work ;9
<system366> its enabled it all shows its working
<system366> but comppiz and avant wont work
<system366> compiz fusion enabled fine but nothing has changed and avant simply loads then closes str8 away
<system366> might be running in the background and cant be seen tho, iunno
<ActionParsnip> system366: which graphics drivers have you tried?
<ActionParsnip> have you tried nvidia-glx?
<system366> just the one in the restricted drivers thingy coz it downloaded and installed the automaticly
<system366> im installing that one now
<ActionParsnip> system366: tried envyng?
<system366> it just finished
<system366> envyng?
<ActionParsnip> envyng works pretty good too
<system366> im still a noob when it comes to linux :P
<ActionParsnip> its a frontend for graphics drivers, its pretty sweet
<ActionParsnip> system366: you'll learn
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip, where is envyng?
<system366> im installing enyng now
<system366> or maybe i arnt XD
<system366> ah ha
<system366> which one do i choose?
<ActionParsnip> system366: use sudo apt-get install enyng
<system366> system366@system366-desktop:~$ aptitude search envyng
<system366> p   envyng-core                                  - install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver
<system366> p   envyng-gtk                                   - install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver
<system366> p   envyng-qt                                    - install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver
<system366> whch one?
<ActionParsnip> install envy-gtk too
<system366> too?
<system366> so core n gtk?
<ActionParsnip> yeah, it needs a gui
<ActionParsnip> yes, both
<system366> ok what about qt?
<ActionParsnip> its an alternative frontend but gtk is fine
<system366> if i type sudo apt-get install envyn-cor envyn-gtk will it install them both one after the other?
<system366> i missed the g's :P
<ActionParsnip> it'll install both
<foormea> hi all
<system366> kool kk 1sec
<ActionParsnip> system366: after the install word you can queue up a whole bunch of stuff
<ActionParsnip> foormea: hey man
<system366> so if theres like 20 packages u want u can type em all one after other and it will do them? :)
<ActionParsnip> system366: yeah
<system366> ooo kk
<system366> anyways thats done
<ActionParsnip> system366: like: sudo apt-get install firefox kmail kopete amarok ...
<ActionParsnip> system366: ok now run kdesudo envyng-gtk
<system366> loading up envyng now
<foormea> i'm afraid my has no solution but i'll ask nevertheless: my system is in english, i need support for french input and chinese input. to put it simply, scim/scim-bridge don't work properly and not only chinese doesn't work fine, it also screws up french input. any _definitive_ solution for that? would the problem be fixed in in the future updates of kde3 or do i have to wait for a stable and usable kde4?
<system366> auto detection or manual?
<ActionParsnip> system366: manual is usually ok
<ActionParsnip> foormea: id head to kubuntu in your language and ask there
<fredthemonkey> ill try the alternate cd. cu guys and thanks for your help :D
<ActionParsnip> !fr | foormea
<ubottu> foormea: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<system366> it has 3 versions to choose
<ActionParsnip> system366: glx is fine
<system366> 169.12, 96.43.05 and 71.86.04
<system366> driver version i meen :0
<foormea> ActionParsnip: in this case i'd need to head to chinese, not french
<system366> :)*
<foormea> but thanks anyway
<foormea> :)
<ActionParsnip> system366: autodetect man
<system366> ok
<Schuenemann> !cn | foormea
<ubottu> foormea: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<system366> its removin the glx i just installed :D
<system366> i think its installing summin now i have no idea :P
<ActionParsnip> system366: just let it have its fun bro
<system366> lols okays
<system366> no chance of a major fuckup?
<system366> oops, no filters XD
<ActionParsnip> system366: nothing that cant be fixed
<system366> i hope ur right ;p
<system366> last time i tried to install this card in linux i lost a HDD :P
<system366> but that was like a year ago =]
<ActionParsnip> system366: the driver can be disabled by using vesa drivers in xorg.conf
<system366> 7.04 sucked for compatibility with everything i had lols
<system366> noq i knoq ivw wditwd xorg.conf b4 trying to this cant remember where how or what lols
<ActionParsnip> system366: never had an issue
<ActionParsnip> only one ive struggle with was redhat 6
<system366> i get the daily issue XD
<system366> im a regular with linux issues :p
<ActionParsnip> system366: well keep at em and keep searching, you'll get an answer man
<system366> hehe i shall ;p
<system366> brb a few mins :)
<system366> Back yall
<system366> my helper stll here? XD
<Tm_T> hi kids
<system366> oh well i gotta reboot this damned mechanical thing... cyall in a bit
<Tm_T> root: are we rooted now?
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: tell him not to log on as root
<stdin> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ActionParsnip> sup stdin
<stdin> not much, hitting kde4libs with a hammer until it compiles :)
<Tm_T> stdin: heh, all compiles fine here, though trunk
<stdin> Tm_T: tags/4.0.83, but compiling into a debian package is "less easy" :)
<psyco> Hey
<Tm_T> stdin: true that, I know it too well :-P
<psyco> Anyone know how to fix the black menus when Baghira is mixed with KDE?
<Jucato> stdin: compiliong into a .deb is never easy. period :)
<SniZzo> tryed following some tutorials?
<system366> Actioni still here? :)
<ActionParsnip> sup bro
<lovre> a
<Schuenemann> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Schuenemann> to install the nvidia drivers I just have to enable the restricted drivers? Don't I need to install nvidia-glx and configure xorg.conf anymore?
<Schuenemann> =/
<Jucato> that's what the restricted drivers *manager* (it's not really a driver in itself) does
<system366> schuenemann
<system366> try encyng
<system366> im trying to get my nvidia card working but the restricted one iznt working
<system366> envyng installed fine but still need to edit conf file =/
<Schuenemann> Jucato, this is new, right? On edgy (I think) I had a lot of effort to make it work
<Jucato> Schuenemann: yep. since gutsy only (iirc)
<Schuenemann> or feisty heh
<Schuenemann> can't remember well
<Schuenemann> ok, I'll try that
<Jucato> envying? envy's new name?
<Schuenemann> hehehe
<system366> envyng
<system366> ah ha
<system366> aptitude search it
<system366> u need envyng-core and envyng-gtk
<stdin> system366: envyng-qt
<system366> there are 2
<system366> can choose
<stdin> qt will look better
<system366> i chose gtk :p
<system366> it will?
<Jucato> of course :)
<stdin> KDE uses Qt
<system366> ah crap!
<system366> if i install qt will it conflict with gtk?
 * Jucato didn't know tseliot's app finally made it into the repos
<Schuenemann> system366, gtk is gnome's
<system366> well i was told to use gtk lols and it works so meh...
<Schuenemann> I wish there were a qt version of firefox
<Jucato> system366: you mean if you install envyng-qt will it conflict with envyng-gtk?
<system366> yep
<Jucato> I mean, are you asking that?
<system366> yes
<Schuenemann> it's the same back-end
<Jucato> unless it was packaged terribly, no it shouldn't
<system366> ok ty :P
<Schuenemann> after enabling the drivers through the manager, it says I should reboot. Is that really needed or just X will do?
<system366> full reboot
<system366> its better to do full reboot if it asks
<Schuenemann> maybe it's mistranslated
<Jucato> it's made to say that for a reason :)
<system366> im gunna reboot now coz i been told to :P
<system366> talk soon yall :)
<Schuenemann> alright...
<Schuenemann> brb
<Schuenemann> he's mad
<Schuenemann> brb
<jals> hi i'm having real issues ripping cds, it's taking an age
<jals> used to take like 10 minutes on ubuntu but since i've been on k- it takes about 20 in whatever app i use
<Schuenemann> it almost worked... now I need a way to set my resolution to 1440x900
<Schuenemann> my monitor is not being recognized
<mali>  /msg NickServ identify deneme
<Schuenemann> my monitor isn't recognized and it's not in the list of monitors to choose
<Kano> hi, i just tested the kde4 edtion of kubuntu 8.04 and it seems impossible to install openjdk-jre in live mode?
<Kano> openjdk-6-jre i mean
<Walzmyn> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Schuenemann> !lcd
<ubottu> Factoid lcd not found
<lascar> who knows something about kismet?
<lascar> !kismet
<ubottu> Factoid kismet not found
<da3mon> всем привет!
<Schuenemann> !ru | da3mon
<ubottu> da3mon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lars> ahh.. time to break out the translator
<da3mon> ubottu: is this channel in english?
<ubottu> da3mon: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<da3mon> ))
<da3mon> живые есть?
<da3mon> кроме бота есть кто-нить?
<Alchera> a friend of mine has an interesting dilemma affecting thunderbird
<Alchera> the problem is forwarding received mails with embedded images ... the receiver gets them garbled
<lars> 	
<lars> Робот не проживает он просто знает, на каком языке люди говорят дюйма
<Alchera> any theories?
<lars> does his email support pop3 or whatever he is trying to use?
<lars> his email account
<Alchera> oh yes .. same os as me and same isp
<Alchera> he's gutsy though
<lars> it may be a setting with his e-mail account provider
<Alchera> ours uses a scanner on all incoming mail
<Alchera> was something i was thinking of also
<pim> Is FF3 also for Kubuntu 64-bit?
<stdin> pim: yes
<pim> Are flash and java easy to install on FF3-64bit?
<ubuntu> On LOiveCD with Wireless, everyhing except Konqueror can connect, Konqueror can't connect to anything?
<stdin> pim: same as for FF2
<pim> stdin that means no?
<stdin> I wouldn't know, I use x86
<fredthemonkey> hi guys its me again
<fredthemonkey> this time i installed from the alternate cd
<fredthemonkey> and hooray: encryption works perfectly :D
<fredthemonkey> its really awsome - entering the PW while the bootscreen is displayed [not like some workaround under openSUSE where i type it in verbose mode :p]
<winterelf> hi there
<winterelf> i have a question... i want to do "upgrafe version" to kubuntu 8.04 but i don't want it to upgrade to kde 4 remix... if i m using kubuntu 7.10 and doing upgrade version at the adept manager it will install to kde remix?
<stdin> winterelf: no
<winterelf> thanks :)
<davide> come faccio a ricavare le foto da windows utilizzando kubuntu .grazie
<conscience> HI! can anyone teel me how to run terminal in supermode or superuser?
<solid_liq> su
<ol_dude67> or sudo
<conscience> or run konqueror in supermode?
<solid_liq> or  sudo passwd    then   su
<conscience> how i type sudo terminal?
<solid_liq> run the terminal, then  su
<conscience> ok
<conscience> thanks
<epimeth> no, sudo -s
<epimeth> su is disabled
<PhilRod> or Alt+F2, "kdesudo konsole"
<solid_liq> you may have to  sudo passwd  tho to set a password to enable you to  su
<epimeth> conscience: don't do that
<conscience> what ??
<epimeth> conscience: just use sudo -s
<epimeth> conscience: what solid_liq is saying... you don't have to enable the root user, so you shouldn't enable it
<solid_liq> epimeth: he wanted to know how to run the whole terminal as root, which means using  su
<epimeth> conscience: just use sudo -s if you need a root shell
<epimeth> solid_liq: or using sudo -s
<solid_liq> either way
<conscience> ok thanks
<epimeth> conscience: and if you want to just run konqueror, then alt+f2 kdesu konqueror
<conscience> ok
<conscience> thanks
 * solid_liq started using linux with redhat 4.0 back in the '90s, and so is used to just using  su
<Rioting_pacifist> epimeth: whats the difference between sudo -s and sudo -i?
<epimeth> The -s (shell) option runs the shell specified by the SHELL environment variable if it is set or the shell as specified in passwd(5).
<epimeth>     The -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell specified in the passwd(5) entry of the user that the command is being run as. The command name argument given to the shell begins with a `-' to tell the shell to run as a login shell. sudo attempts to change to that user's home directory before running the shell. It also initializes the environment, leaving TERM unchanged, setting HOME, SHELL, USER, LOGNAME, and PATH, and
<epimeth> unsetting all other environment variables. Note that because the shell to use is determined before the sudoers file is parsed, a runas_default setting in sudoers will specify the user to run the shell as but will not affect which shell is actually run.
<solid_liq> Rioting_pacifist: sudo -i   is like   su -
<solid_liq> or in other words....
<solid_liq> Rioting_pacifist: sudo -i   is like   su -
<epimeth> Rioting_pacifist: rtfm, amigo.... "man sudo"
<solid_liq> lol
<rand_acs_> anyone here had a problem with a laptop's lid button not wanting to work after an update?
<Schuenemann> hi, how do I set my resolution to 1440x900@60 ?
<solid_liq> but  sudo -s  is like   su   without the -
<epimeth> Rioting_pacifist: bottom line, -i means "execute the bashrc scripts", -s means "don't"
<Schuenemann> I've managed to set to 1440x900 by inserting that in the subsection display, but I don't know how to the frequency to 60
<filo1234> hi, i'm tryng to connect with telephone bluetooth, i'm using wvdial but i recive this error --> Cannot open /dev/rfcomm0: Function not implemented
<EagleScreen> Schuenemann: hi what refresh rate are u using now?
<filo1234> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<solid_liq> Rioting_pacifist: or more accurately,  -i  means setup your shell environment to be the same as if you'd directly logged in as the user you're switching to, but -s means keep your environment from the current user when switching to the new user
<Rioting_pacifist> epimeth: and that means i should be using -i for the same reasons i use kdesudo or -s because i dont need to wory about kdesudo stuf as im not using a GUI?
<solid_liq> Rioting_pacifist: no
<rand_acs_> the lid button not working seems to have been a bug back in 6.06 but was fixed...
<Schuenemann> ...
<cyberboss> !france
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<pim> How can I remove firefox2?
<rav> hello. My dad tried KDE 4.0.3 on Fedora, and it failed in many ways. I got curious, is Kubuntu's KDE4 like this?
<rav> pim: use aptitude to look for the package
<Dragnslcr> rav- probably. KDE 4.0 isn't intended for general use
<rav> pim: 'sudo aptitude', then type '/' and type 'firefox' in the search window. then press 'n' to cycle through the packages that match the search until you find the one you want
<pim> thanks rav
<rav> pim: no problem :)
<Pxrbot> hi, ive just installed kde4, how do i change taskbar rows from only 1 to 2?
<spyketomato> hi all - running a FRESH install of hardy with kde 3.9 - have compiz up and running and i LOVE my new puter :) - but... the window manager crashed so none of my windows have any decoration/buttons/little x in the corner - any idea how to restart the WM without having to go drastic and logout?
<spyketomato> (sorry - kde 3.5.9 of course)
<Rioting_pacifist> spyketomato: kwin --replace
<blistov_> how do i connect to xdmcp with kdm-kde4?
<blistov_> (server is listening. don't know what address string to use)
<usuario_> KUBUNTU
<spyketomato> umm - Rioting_pacifist - that just unloaded compiz...
<Rioting_pacifist> now run compiz
<spyketomato> ooh - gotta write this down :) - thanks Rioting_pacifist :)
<Rioting_pacifist> spyketomato: i got it wrong to start with you dont need to  start kwin --replace 1st you can go straight to compiz or if you know the command something like kde-window-decrator will just fix the decoration
<spyketomato> Rioting_pacifist: it worked in any case :)
<navetz_> can someone help me use mod rewrite iwht apache
<Rioting_pacifist> navetz_: probably not here maybe #linux or #apache could be more use
<Walzmyn> I've got pidgin set to play a sound when i get a message - but it don't. Is anybody else having this issue?
<tressa> hello, I am having problems getting my USB camera to work in 8.04.  Any time I try to open it in Dolphin, it says it "could not lock the device"
<tressa> other USB devices, like memory sticks, mount and work fine
<tressa> the camera also works fine in Windows
<tressa> if I wait long enough, it tries to load the directory, but then I get the error when I try to open a picture.  It also says all pictures are 0 bytes
<edugonch> Hello, I just install kubuntu 8.04 whit kde 4 and can't connect to my network, I can't use ifconfig to configure my ip, I have these error ///> could not find module kcm?knetworkconfmodule
<edugonch> any help please
<cyberboss> !france
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<kreib> hey, whats the purpose of the thing on the back of a pci express 16 slot?
<kreib> it like a hook
<RabidWeezle> Hello, I'm running ubuntu with kde, and wanted to know, how do you change video resolution in kde? figured the kubuntu people would know
<rav> hello. if i'm using the b43 kernel module for a broadcom wifi card, then what driver should i use for wpa_supplicant?
<RabidWeezle> good question rav, I've been looking for that answer too
<rav> RabidWeezle: I used to use Debian on that laptop, but there, the new kernels started conflicting with ndiswrapper
<RabidWeezle> ouch!
<RabidWeezle> well, I'm never running debian anyway, I don't know scientific english
<RabidWeezle> their manuals are made for college folks
<RabidWeezle> I'm saying I'm not that educated to run debian
<RabidWeezle> ^_^
<rav> but it seems I have the same problem with kubuntu. ndiswrapper is not working with the broadcom card. it is working on this laptop with an atheros though
<RabidWeezle> oh?!
<RabidWeezle> wpa doesn't work for me, but open networks do :(
<RabidWeezle> but luckily, I connect to an open network
<lars> system settings -> size, orientation, and positioning
<RabidWeezle> thanks
<lars> system settings -> monitor & display
<guille> hola gente
<guille> me leen
<guille> necesito ayudaa :)
<RabidWeezle> lars, oops, doesn't look like I have that installed, maybe I should install kubuntu instead of running ubuntu with kde :/
<RabidWeezle> hrm...
<RabidWeezle> I think... there is a way to apt in kubuntu's stuff
<RabidWeezle> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lars> RabidWeezle: sorry i told you kinda wrong it is system settings -> monitor & display -> orientation, and positioning
<RabidWeezle> yeah, ubuntu with kde installed don't show that at all, must be a kubuntu only thing
<RabidWeezle> not your fault lars
<RabidWeezle> my menu is like way different, but lemme see if I can install kubuntu's stuff over ubuntu's stuff
<RabidWeezle> woo
<RabidWeezle> RabidWeezle: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
 * RabidWeezle does the kubuntu dance
<helpy> can anyone help me with partitions ?
<helpy> I have installed kubuntu through wubi
<helpy> i have three drives. i want to merge em all into one and keep dual boot dual with vista and kubuntu
<helpy> any ideas how i can do that ?
<spyketomato> can anyone help me troubleshoot my sound? Working on a fresh install of hardy (kde 3.5.9) and sound WAS working when i first rebooted, now it's not, but a lot can happen in the three hours I've been configuring ;)
<helpy> what did you configure spyketomato ?
<rav> helpy: i've never used it. but the kubuntu installer allows for dual boots. don't know if it'll work on multiple drives though
<helpy> no no i already have dual boot
<spyketomato> helpy: i didn't think i configured anything that had to do with sound... the only thing I can think of is when I installed a couple more media players (mplayer, totem...)
<helpy> i have three drives. i just want to keep one drive. 120 gb in one
<helpy> umm so now you play songs and it doesnt work ?
<lars> spyketomato: please google things before you come to us. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 it is ubuntu but it is done in a console
<helpy> i wonder how do you do that in gparted rav
<spyketomato> thanks lars
<rav> helpy: sorry, never used gparted
<helpy> hmm ok
<helpy> How about i format whole hard disk and then install windows and kubuntu through wubi ?
<helpy> but i dont want to lose my configurations
<rav> helpy: i've only done one dual boot, and I used the partition editor from the installer. i first defragmented the hdd many many times to pack all the windows stuff on the front, then resized the partition during installation
<helpy> can you combine all partitions to one at the time of installation ?
<helpy> or can i use vista partition manager to format all drives into one ?
<SniZzo> all partition to one u can
<helpy> actually the drive that i have installed kubuntu is only 20 gb and i am out of space now
<helpy> i need to install microsoft office in WINE
<rav> helpy: yes, but the contents will be erased. to preserve contents you'll have to edit the partition table
<SniZzo> OOo not good?
<helpy> i dont mind about contents. they're all backed up
<helpy> OOo sucks
<helpy> i lose all formatting
<helpy> tables never display right.
<helpy> and no advance tools like references and APA
<rav> helpy: then you should be fine, using the manual option in the partitioning part of the installer. but i'm talking of the regular kubuntu installer. I've never used wubi
<helpy> i dont have kubuntu cd
<helpy> i downloaded iso and ran wubi
<helpy> can't burn it on dvd, something with my lousy dvd writer
<elbasan> I have a digital camera ChameleonMega and I am trying to connect to my kubuntu
<elbasan> help
<elbasan> I have a CD but is for XP
<helpy> i think there is some package called cheese something elbasan. google it
<llutz> elbasan: have you tried digikam?
<elbasan> yes
<rav> elbasan: plug it in and turn the cam on. In most cases it will detect it as a camera, or a flash drive
<elbasan> but I dont see my camera name on the list
<elbasan> I have my camera connect to my computer but nothing
<elbasan> on digiKam their is a Auto-Detect I clik on that but I get fail to detect the camera
<elbasan> any Idea
<rav> has anyone every managed to use the b43 module for wireless?
<jhutchins> rav: Not successfully so far.
<crimsun_> I use b43 just fine on 8.04*
<jhutchins> It gives me a wlan0 that shows various settings but won't configure.
<crimsun_> jhutchins: are you using 2.6.24-19-generic?
<rav> i see a wlan0, that doesn't even scan.
<jhutchins> 2.6.24.4-laptop
<jhutchins> Mandriva
<jhutchins> Yeah, that's the problem I have, it won't scan.
<jhutchins> Also, the Inspiron hotkeys won't turn it on and off.
<crimsun_> which revision of what bcm?
<ivan_> hi, i installed kubuntu in a partition, in the other partition is ubuntu, but i cant manage to mount that partition what do i have to do so i can acces ubuntu from the grub???
<jhutchins> modinfo says 2.6.24.4 - oh, hardware.CM4318 [AirForce One 54g] rev 02
<rav> i have the same card, on the kernel from Kubuntu CD, i think it is 2.6.24-16. I'm updating everything, see if that fixes it
<lovre> does any1 use MicroSim package? PScpice?
<jhutchins> rav: It's a real pain, there are three drivers, bcm43xx, ndiswrapper, and b43.
<lovre> and why cant i join electronics channel-...
<rav> jhutchings: i've used ndiswrapper succesfuly on that card, on a relative old kernel. once b43 and ssb modules came out, it broke. but i just found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=738216
<francisco_> hola
<rav> if using the latest kernel doesn't fix it, it'll try that
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<jhutchins> I think one of the problems is that none of the various ways of dealing with it put the firmware in the same place.
<StultusApparatus> How do I restart mysql via command line?
<llutz> sudo  /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<KWillLuongo> Hello, when I upgraded to Hardy, my sound stopped working. Any suggestions?
<jals> reinstall sound drivers?
<jals> i'm a n00b, no idea really
<lars> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<wolton> what is best method to install nvidia drivers in kubuntu 7.10 ?
<KWillLuongo> lars: thanks, I am trying it now
<lars> system > hardware drivers manager it should have it in there
<cyberboss> !france
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<wolton> do I need change source-list to get  "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-15-generic" ?
<llutz> wolton: they are in security und gutsy-updates, so make sure to have one of them enabled
<wolton> let me see ... thanks
<system366> any1 can help with nVidia graphics driver?
<system366> i have installed it with envyng
<system366> the driver shows its working, i have desktop effects enabled and avant-window-navigator
<system366> effects arnt working at all tho and the navigator just closes as soon as i start it
<system366> sum1 earlyer got me to edit the screen section of my xorg.conf, now my screen is smaller and the effects ns tuff still dont work, we made a copy of the conf file, how can i rever back to it?
<cyberboss> !france
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<system366> nvm,  im off to bed
<system366> night all
<ozzyneedhelp> can someone tell  me how  to fix adept
<engineer> sudo apt-get -f install
<ozzyneedhelp> it says resource is unavailable
<Haza> engineer is a linux master :)
<ozzyneedhelp> I thank him alot
<engineer> paste the complete output
<Haza> he seems to answer most peoples questions. including my own :D
<Odd-rationale> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Haza> engineer: I really must send you an Internet beer :)
<engineer> Haza lol
<Haza> engineer: :)
<engineer> ozzyneedhelp you need to close adept
<engineer> to use that command
<Haza> engineer:  The question is.. how good are you with Wine? ;)
<engineer> omg don't install xmms
<ozzyneedhelp> actually thats just one of the 30 things I have set to install
<engineer> i don't whine
<engineer> ozzyneedhelp amarok is far much better
<Haza> engineer: You don't miss your games?
<engineer> Haza i prefer vmware
<engineer> or i use my windows machine
<ozzyneedhelp> is there a way I can get this to stoperroring.
<Haza> engineer: heheh, i have no windows machine anymore. I decided if i was going to learn Linux then i would have to put myself in a positions where i have no choice :D
<Haza> **position
<ozzyneedhelp> how can I cancel the package install
<engineer> ah, that can be good
<engineer> but i must use a lot of windows-only software
<engineer> !aptfix | ozzyneedhelp
<ubottu> ozzyneedhelp: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ozzyneedhelp> im trying to quit windows and I havnt used nix in over 7 years :(
<engineer> Haza where are you living int?
<engineer> in
<Haza> Scotland mate
<Haza> engineer: Youself?
<engineer> k
<engineer> i got a friend in scotland
<Haza> Oh aye?
<engineer> i live in portugal
<Haza> Ahhh, not too happy about the football result a couple of days ago then? ;)
<ozzyneedhelp> frack it im just going to reinstall kubuntu
<engineer> i don't care, i don't follow football much
<engineer> ozzyneedhelp
<ozzyneedhelp> thanks engineer
<engineer> use a pastebin to show me the output of my command
<engineer> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Haza> engineer: Hehehe, fair enough. At least you qualified ;)
<engineer> i believe other supports deserve better support
<engineer> football players earn too much already to get my attention
<engineer> and paste your sources.list as well
<engineer> anyways i gotta get back to work
<engineer> take care fellows
<JuJuBee> What is the diff between installing kde4 and kubuntu-kde4-desktop ?
<JuJuBee> I wish to play with kde4?
<stdin> the kde4 package pretty much installs all of kde4, the kubuntu-kde4-desktop package installs a default KDE4 install
<FoxI2> Does kde4 have a different adept manager? Because mine doesn't seem to show package info or required packages info and such.
<JuJuBee> Well, I am looking to have kde3.x and kde4 both so I can switch back if need be.  Want to play with 4 see how it does.  I do not use gnome at all.  Should I go with kde4-desktop?
<Dragnslcr> JuJuBee- yeah, install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<JuJuBee> That will still allow me to choose between 3 and 4 correct?  At login?
<Dragnslcr> Yup
<JuJuBee> Kool here goes...
#kubuntu 2008-06-22
<JuJuBee> should I choose kdm or kdm-kde4 as the default dm?
<efasser> JuJuBee: IMHO yep
<JuJuBee> Hmm, thought it would take more time than that.  It's done.
<JuJuBee> Thanks, gonna log out and try it out...
<JuJuBee> Need a hand.  Strange behavior.  I have 2 desktops (usually have a second monitor attached on right) my main desktop appears to be in a window on top of my secondary desktop.  The taskbar is not all the way across screen and I have 2 add widget icons at the top.  Any suggestions?
<JuJuBee> System Settings -> Display does not seem to recognize I have a second desktop?  Is that because the monitor is not plugged in?
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<lars> jujubee: it wouldn't be in Display if i understand correctly it would be in Desktop
<Haza> ign0ramus: Hello
<ign0ramus> have a question- all the pictures in a folder of mine have been duplicated. they all follow the same format: 1.jpg and then 1.JPG.  It's the same pic, just with caps for the filet extension.  How the heck do i fix this?
<Haza> ign0ramus:  maybe (im not 100% sure) try rm *.JPG in that dir
<Haza> if the cap stuff works then that will remove the .JPG's and not the .jpg's
<Haza> test it somewhere else firth though
<Haza> *first
<ign0ramus> Haza: i contemplated that, but I'm not sure if that command is case-sensitive
<Haza> ign0ramus: test it mate
<Haza> :)
<ign0ramus> haza: good idea- ill just copy all the pics to another folder.
<ign0ramus> brb
<lars> make a face dir that you can test it with
<Haza> ign0ramus: Im no linux master. far from it. but that makes sense
<ign0ramus> haza: Huzzah!
<ign0ramus> good call!
<Haza> ign0ramus: lol. it worked?
<ign0ramus> haza: yup!  wasn't sure if rm was case sensitive, but all my "__.jpg"s are still intact.  Thanks mate!
<Haza> ign0ramus: heheh. no probelsm. its probably the first time i have actually helped someone with a linux problem
<Haza> Im usually the one asking the questions
<ign0ramus> haza: we take turns ;)
<Haza> ign0ramus: hehehe that we do! :)
<ign0ramus> alright, i've got more work to do- thanks again
<droach> anyone hack tomtoms in here
<droach> anyone in here at all?
<lars> we hide
<lars> most people just have knoversation running and occasionally look at it
<Haza> droach: I don't know if its a good idea to be talking about hacking tomtoms in this channel
<droach> you got the wrong definition of hacking here
<efasser_> droach: 4 what?
<efasser_> droach: O_o
<lars> hacking is kind of a dirty word
<droach> hacking as in programming
<Haza> when it comes to a tomtom im guessing hacking it means to steal the softeare
<efasser_> droach: Programming is a total different from hacking =)
<Haza> Who has a nick like awesome?
<efasser_> Haza: But for what you need to steal? They give you a full support!
<droach> if you talk to anyone who programs especially purists they will say hacking
<efasser_> Haza: I have tomtom by my self
<droach> when they mean programming
<Haza> efasser_: indeed, but it has to be paid for. maps and such. you could attain those maps and updates for free right?
<efasser_> Haza: First time i hear this...
<droach> i dont want to steal the maps i have a freakin tomtom...just listen...my tomtom has a usb port i have from scratch linux on my tomtom
<droach> i want to know can i assign an ip address to the usb port so i can use it for telnetting
<efasser_> Haza: I get one US+Canada and i download some voices like russian and chinese(for fun =)) and it cost me zero
<G--> hi.
<efasser_> droach: By tomtom?
<efasser_> G--: Hi
<G--> do you guys know what Samba does?
<efasser_> G--: Its lan program
<Haza> G--: No one knows mate
<efasser_> =)
<G--> the software
<lars> it operates your cpu
<efasser_> lars: O_O
<G--> haha
<droach> no the tomtom runs linux therefor they have to provide there kernel and toolchain for free under the gpl so you can download the kernel and all the rest of the junk and build a minimal system for the tomtom
<lars> G--: ask a question one of us may know
<G--> so you need it to get an IP from for example a router?
<droach> samba allows you to share files over a network that have different oses mainly sharing files between linux and windows
<Haza> G--: unless its about samba.... because no one knows what it is
<Haza> welll....... aside from droach
<efasser_> G--:  Smba - works when you have LAN
<G--> ah, I see, thanks droach
<lars> ah i see
<efasser_> G--: for wi-fi u couldn't use it imho
<G--> so you only need it if you share a folder over LAN?
<G--> not if you set up an ftpd or something
<efasser_> G--: via wi-fi i was using wifiradar
<G--> I mean a LAN router
<efasser_> G--: for ftp managment you don't need it...
<G--> ok, I wont need Samba then, I guess
<efasser_> G--: to edit settings of yr router you need browser
<G--> since I'll just copy files via FTP
<efasser_> G--: Some day youll need it =)
<G--> the linux box will be a server
<efasser_> G--: To kopy files 4m FTP you could use even Firefox
<G--> so I want to have it as clean as possible
<droach> if you want to share a printer through that server you will need it
<G--> I see
<efasser_> droach: +1
<G--> thanks for all the information
<droach> so does anyone know if you can assign an ip address to a usbport? i think i saw it done somewhere but i cant remember
<G--> does samba take a lot resources?
<droach> not really
<efasser_> G--: No
<G--> ok, I'll keep it then, i guess
<G--> you never know
<efasser_> droach: I don't know... but i think there is a way to do this
<droach> i have samba and ftp running on a 400mhz 128mb ram server and it runs fine
<droach> well. as fine as 400mhz can run
<efasser_> droach: =)
<G--> 400mhz, haha
<efasser_> droach: Saw a 256mhz comp working as CS server with no pbm
<G--> I have a 3GHz here
<nyuu> hi
<G--> 512MB RAM
<efasser_> G--: Lol
<droach> 400mhz beast!! the loudest thing in my house
<nyuu> everyone
<nyuu> I can't hear sound from wmv files
<efasser_> G--: And you wanna say you have pbms with resorses?
<nyuu> I have installed all codecs required
<G--> no, but i want to keep it as clean as possible
<lars> nyuu: can you see video?
<efasser_> nyuu: Install codecs
<G--> I also have no GUI
<nyuu> yea
<G--> just bash
<nyuu> I have installed vlc...
<lars> nyuu: can you hear sound on anything else?
<G--> I have apache on it
<nyuu> yea
<G--> php
<G--> basically LAMP
<nyuu> I mostly use mkv
<G--> ftpd
<G--> SSH
<droach> well to keep it clean the best thing you can do is compile everything yourself and then clean up afterwards
<nyuu> and there is no problem
<G--> and maybe I'll put a cs server on it too
<efasser_> nyuu: sudo apt-get install faad gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll liblame0
<efasser_> nyuu: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<efasser_> nyuu: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<nyuu> only the new pacgace is faad ^^
<droach> nyuu: or you can install vlc it plays EVERYTHING
<efasser_> nyuu: Last one is a win codecs which include wma support
<G--> vlc is good, yeah
<G--> it plays a lot
<lars> he says he already has it
<G--> but not everything
<nyuu> all of them is already installed
<G--> sometimes it doesnt run some divx codecs
<nyuu> still no sound
<nyuu> but video plays cool ^^
<lars> are you sure the video has sound?
<nyuu> yea exactly
<G--> try to do right mouse
<nyuu> I will try it again
<G--> and audio
<nyuu> it has double sound
<G--> audio track
<G--> and see if there's one
<nyuu> there is one yea
<G--> select it
<nyuu> I have selected it but no sound
<G--> odd
<nyuu> yea
<lars> very.
<efasser_> nyuu: but do you have start-end sounds?
<nyuu> I have mplayer too
<G--> reboot
<G--> maybe
<G--> i'd reboot
<nyuu> I have rebooted
<nyuu> before
<nyuu> alot
<G--> do it again
<G--> on more time
<G--> one*
<lars> reboot fixes a lot
<nyuu> ok
<efasser_> G--: And again and again and etc.
<nyuu> ^^
<G--> haha
<nyuu> ok, this is a torrent video
<nyuu> and it is still downloading
<G--> maybe it is corrupt
<G--> ah
<G--> haha
<efasser_> lol
<G--> there you got it
<G--> wait for it to finish
<droach> try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=136306
<G--> is it anime?
<efasser_> nyuu: nice job maan
<nyuu> but I could hear voices with VLC before with other videos ^^
<lars> maybe the sound hasn't downloaded yet
<efasser_> =)
<droach> if you still have problems
<nyuu> ok
<G--> is it anime?
<nyuu> ^^
<nyuu> yea
<nyuu> claymore
<G--> oh
<G--> dont know that one
<nyuu> it has a pure quality ^^
<droach> got to go buy groceries the wife is staring me down.
<droach> peace out
<lars> have fun
<G--> rizon.net has a lot anime
<efasser_> droach:  =) tell wife to whait =)
<G--> bye, droach
<nyuu> thanks ^^ one of my friends is going to rip it
<G--> and thanks for the help
<nyuu> I am going to cargo him
<efasser_> G--: rapidshare have more ;-)
<nyuu> he is a ripepr
<nyuu> ripper
<G--> maybe
<nyuu> he likes old animes like Gundam, Macross
<G--> but rapidshare doesnt have a lot anime
<G--> at least not the mainstream stuff
<nyuu> mostly torrent and irc we use
<G--> yeah
<efasser_> G--: It's all considered to what you wanna to find =)
<G--> yeah, usenet is good too
<efasser_> G--: Im not animeholic =)
<nyuu> ^^
<G--> haha, ok
<nyuu> old animes are better ^^
<efasser_> G--: Im cofeholic =)))))))))
<nyuu> new ones are for fanboys ^^
<nyuu> I don't like being a fanboy at all
<efasser_> nyuu: I like the one... Blood smth
<nyuu> I will ask my friends
<efasser_> nyuu: Blood shell or... f... don't remember..\
<nyuu> they have lots and lots of rips
<nyuu> ^^
<G--> ghost in the shell?
<nyuu> Ghost in .. ^^
<efasser_> G--: Noo...
<nyuu> ok
<G--> do you know Elfen Lied?
<efasser_> G--: That goes more and more to pop... i mean Ghost...
<nyuu> yea but I don't like at all
<nyuu> nyuu ^^
<G--> oh
<G--> ah
<G--> yes, nyuu
<nyuu> I merely like her ^^
<nyuu> I think it is an 'ecchi'
<nyuu> I know better animes ^^
<G--> I have watched the first 2 episodes so far
<G--> an ecchi?
<G--> you mean porn?
<nyuu> hehe it's a bit boring
<nyuu> yea
<nyuu> no
<nyuu> not really
<efasser_> G--: There was a guy in read hat he is like half human half vampire...
<nyuu> but it uses some erotic and violence
<efasser_> G--: Can't take the name from memory...
<nyuu> alucard??
<nyuu> no :S
<G--> ha
<nyuu> hellsing ^^
<G--> yeah
<nyuu> it has no story at all but alucard is amazing ^^
<nyuu> and he is not a 'half vampire '
<nyuu> can u read reversely 'alucard'
<G--> he is rather a full one, isnt he?
<G--> dracula
<G--> yeah
<G--> redrum
<G--> murder
<G--> dog
<G--> god
<nyuu> ^^
<G--> rats live on no evil star
<G--> reverse that one
<efasser_> I find it =))))))))))
<nyuu> but the topic is nosence ^^
<efasser_> Yaeh!!!
<G--> that is called a palindrom
<efasser_> Hellsing! Thats one
<nyuu> hehe ^^
<G--> palin is again in old Greek
<nyuu> I like it
<nyuu> But, I am a new one too,
<nyuu> however my favorite is death note ^^
<G--> ah, death note
<nyuu> Kira, my god ^^
<G--> I have that one on my HDD
<G--> still have to watch it
<efasser_> http://img0.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/b/2/24/434/24434589_1.jpg
<nyuu> u MUST watch it ^^
<nyuu> it is so cool
<efasser_> thats my guy =)
<nyuu> my friend bought its Japanese DVD
<G--> http://images.animanga.nu/fanart/5237/alucard_fangs_post.jpg
<nyuu> he is going to make a rip
<nyuu> I will give you one of them ^^
<nyuu> with torrent
<efasser_> G--: Yep you get it =)
<efasser_> G--: And also i like one...
<efasser_> G--: Let me find
<G--> this isnt an anime channel though
<efasser_> G--: It was the firs songs based anime... with the franch electronic group...
<nyuu> #Anime ^^
<G--> I am not that into anime, I just 'discovered' it
<efasser_> G--: nyuu: lol...
<efasser_> huh...
<nyuu> but you should be careful about 'fanboys' ^^
<nyuu> I don't like them in linux too ^^
<efasser_> nyuu: so you against holywars?
<efasser_> =)
<Artimus> Does anyone have any decent tutorials on setting up Perl/CGI in Apache (in [K]Ubuntu)?  I feel I haven't given perl a fair chance, because I've always had trouble getting it working correctly in Apache (PHP works fine)
<Odd-rationale> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<nyuu> yea its nosense ^^
<G--> I am against any form of extremism
<nyuu> if I prefer Bill Gates, anyone can deny it
<nyuu> the opposite is also true
<nyuu> if I use linux
<efasser_> nyuu: G--: lets go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<nyuu> hehe not problem I think  ^^
<nyuu> The highway is free now :P
<nyuu> anyway,
<G--> hmm, I am off
<G--> it is 2:11 AM here
<nyuu> I have tried your solution
<nyuu> your link...
<nyuu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=136306
<nyuu> before..
<nyuu> but I couldn't solve it
<nyuu> ok, I will wait for the download
<G--> bye, nyuu, efasser
<nyuu> the last chance is
<nyuu> changin the format ^^
<nyuu> bye G--
<G--> bye.
<wolton> exist some kind of applet to show speed internet ?
<wolton> for kubuntu 7.10
<efasser> wolton: hmm
<efasser> whait a second
<wolton> like netspeed for gnome
<wolton> new in KDE here
<wolton> ok, thanks
<wolton>        
<efasser> wolton: http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=38&PHPSESSID=a7917367b03588777c7d65678ad9e757
<efasser> wolton: Try karamba
<efasser> wolton: I like it
<wolton> let me see .. thanks
 * efasser away on duty
<patrick> can anyone help me with file sharing / user management?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr willis
<CostaRicanQuaker> ausage?
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyone?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> i formatted the CDRW
<CostaRicanQuaker> downloaded the iso file
<CostaRicanQuaker> opened nero and chose image disk
<CostaRicanQuaker> then selected the .iso file
<CostaRicanQuaker> now i just burn it right?
<nosrednaekim> probably
<nosrednaekim> !nero
<ubottu> Factoid nero not found
<CostaRicanQuaker> ah f*ck it im burning it
<CostaRicanQuaker> once it's burned what do i do?
<CostaRicanQuaker> to create a partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> without erasing any of my windows files
<nosrednaekim> CostaRicanQuaker: it'll do that automatically
<CostaRicanQuaker> what will it look like
<nosrednaekim> !installation
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes but how does it define how muchof my harddrive is windows
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<CostaRicanQuaker> and how much is
<CostaRicanQuaker> linux
<CostaRicanQuaker> cause i've only got 80 gb
<nosrednaekim> you can tell it
<nosrednaekim> with a nice little slider bar
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is the file system for windows again? ntsf...ext3?
<CostaRicanQuaker> something liek that?
<nosrednaekim> ntfs
<nosrednaekim> linux is ext3
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok good because i don't have any backups
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm poor
<nosrednaekim> uhhh better make a backup of some sort
<nosrednaekim> just to be safe
<CostaRicanQuaker> i can't i haven't got cdr's other than this old rewritable fellow i'm using for the ISO
<CostaRicanQuaker> by the way
<CostaRicanQuaker> if i stick the cd in and restart the computer
<CostaRicanQuaker> it willrun on its own right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i don't have to change any booting sequence or anything because i burnt down my last hard drive by doing that
<CostaRicanQuaker> in that hte tech helper guy couldn't load windows anymore so he had to format and reinstall
<nosrednaekim> CostaRicanQuaker: you might have to press f12 to get a boot menu
<heinkel_111> anybody have a clue which repository to look for mtp-tools?
<heinkel_111> and  libmtp mtpfs
<heinkel_111> files I apparently need to get amarok to cooperate with new digital song player from sandisk
<efasser> try medibuntu.org
<Artimus> heinkel_111: Which model?
<heinkel_111> Artimus: it is called SansaView
<efasser> heinkel_111: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Dragnslcr> heinkel_111- mtp-tools is in universe
<Dragnslcr> It isn't in medibuntu, so don't do that
<Artimus> heinkel_111: I've got a Sansa Clip...  I had to switch the mode on it to make it act as a flash drive.  Amarok works well with it
<heinkel_111> Artimus it was almost an impulse purchase beacuse I lost my dear old iAudio
<Dragnslcr> heinkel_111- in Adept, go to Manage Repositories and make sure that universe is checked
<heinkel_111> iAudio>> all but I am going to spend a lot of time in airplanes over the next week and needed some player now so I walked to local gadgetshop and bought what tthey sold
<Artimus> heinkel_111: Do you have your player in MSC mode?
<heinkel_111> Artimus: it is in "I just plugged it in first time" mode, whatever that is ;-)
<Artimus> heinkel_111: http://www.micahcarrick.com/05-21-2008/sansa-view-ubuntu.html
<heinkel_111> Artimus: what is better MSC or MTP?
<heinkel_111> Artimus: I was readin gthat before I came here :-)
<Artimus> heinkel_111: MSC makes it like a flash drive.  MTP is more for Windows Media Player
<heinkel_111> Artimus: but if it works with Amarok it is not so bad, is it?
<Artimus> MSC works with Amarok too
<heinkel_111> Although maybe MSC is more flexible
<Artimus> Plug a flash drive in while you have Amarok working.  It will ask if the flash drive is an mp3 player
<Artimus> If your mp3 player is in MSC mode, it will work with amarok just as well.  You'll be able to treat it like a Flash drive too
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's the difference between a distro and a desktop environment?
<nosrednaekim> a du=istro bundles up a specific desktop environment an specific versions of other libraries and programs to create a fully featured OS
<candive> !bot ?
<ubottu> Factoid bot ? not found
<nosrednaekim> !but
<ubottu> Factoid but not found
<nosrednaekim> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<candive> found what i was looking for thanks
<asobiCrash> why is that amarok keeps crashing when i try to connect ipod
<CostaRicanQuaker> so in order for me not to erase the windows partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> i must
<CostaRicanQuaker> ¿?
<CostaRicanQuaker> is koffice better than openoffice.org?
<Schuenemann> certainly not
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i should install openoffice when i get kubuntu installed?
<CostaRicanQuaker> it takes a wee while longer to load than office on windows xp
<Schuenemann> what do you need? An office suite just like M$ office? then yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> is kubuntu more user friendly for a windows switchee than mandriva?
<Schuenemann> CostaRicanQuaker, never used mandriva (only mandrake), but kubuntu and suse are the best user friendly I've seen
<CostaRicanQuaker> suse?
<CostaRicanQuaker> hmm, Schünemann: which do you prefer suse or kubuntu?
<mr---t-> I've used both and prefer Kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> thank you mr t
<Schuenemann> CostaRicanQuaker, I switched to kubuntu because it has a bigger community, it is only 1 CD (suse was 5 last time I used) and because of apt-get :-)
<Schuenemann> so, kubuntu
<mr---t-> The Yast screens in suse seem to take forever to load and make changes
<Schuenemann> (I think suse has apt-get nowadays, though)
<mr---t-> I also Dwnlded it with one disc
<CostaRicanQuaker> apt-get= a form of downloading programs from what i can remember right?
<Schuenemann> yes, it is the package manager. Downloads and installs
<CostaRicanQuaker> would the use of kubuntu by governments compromise its grassroots nature in terms of it being an option to the big brother-like microsoft OS's ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> you see i'm an anarchist
<Schuenemann> what does grassroots nature mean?
<CostaRicanQuaker> it means comunity-based
<CostaRicanQuaker> sustained and promoted and founded
<CostaRicanQuaker> by a community of people organized
<CostaRicanQuaker> and that respect each other as equals regardless of their skills
<CostaRicanQuaker> i have the idea that ubuntu is a very community oriented alternative
<CostaRicanQuaker> to mainstream corporate operative systems
 * mr---t- lol
<Schuenemann> compromise kubuntu's community-based nature? I don't think that makes sense
<CostaRicanQuaker> once CAFTA(central american free trade agreement) becomes enacted here there will be ridiculous restrictions on property rights and such
<heinkel_111> Artimus: are you still here?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i like the idea of kubuntu for NGOs and public schools and such
<CostaRicanQuaker> are kubuntu and ubuntu the same? or is there something kubuntu has that ubuntu doesn't other than kde?
<heinkel_111> amarok cannot find my SANSA VIEW mp3 player because the folder it automounts to contains space. How can I work around the problem?
<Schuenemann> only the desktop environment... you can have both at the same time, btw
<Schuenemann> or xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> xubuntu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> never heard of that
<CostaRicanQuaker> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<heinkel_111> did this channel stop?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's Xfce? is it easier than kde?
<CostaRicanQuaker> between kde gnome and xfce which is the most user friendly
<heinkel_111> this is the problem with amarok and SANSA VIEW player: /media/SANSA VIEW is not understood as mountpoint for the USB mass storage mode player, neither is /media/SANSA\ VIEW/
<heinkel_111> will "/media/SANSA VIEW" be any better?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Schuenemann: between kde gnome and xfce which is the most user friendly
<CostaRicanQuaker> and which is best in your opinion xubuntu kubuntu or edubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<CostaRicanQuaker> from the pictures xubuntu doesn't look very pretty
<Schuenemann> CostaRicanQuaker, and more used to KDE, to I prefer KDE
<Schuenemann> although I think it's a bit heavier
<CostaRicanQuaker> heavier?
<CostaRicanQuaker> explain i beseech you
<CostaRicanQuaker> I mean from a quaker perspective it does have a more "simplicity" look than kubuntu
<Schuenemann> well, I've used KDE for the most part of my linux life, so I have few experience with the others...
<CostaRicanQuaker> The Xubuntu team, currently headed by Cody Somerville, overcame some disagreements and problems to make a fast and easy operating system with all the flash and flair and none of the bloat that has plagued Microsoft's product line, while avoiding the sluggish performance inherent in Gnome and KDE
<crimsaq> how would I go about installing libnotify for xchat?
<CostaRicanQuaker> explain that please schuenemann
<Schuenemann> CostaRicanQuaker, faster and without eye candy?
<CostaRicanQuaker> in your personal opinion if you had to make a choice between kubuntu and xubuntu why would you choose kubuntu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and can you run both¡
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?*
<Schuenemann> I'm more used to kubuntu, so kubuntu. And yes, you can run both and choose after boot if you'll use KDE, gnome, xfce, etc
<CostaRicanQuaker> which ahs the biggest community?
<Schuenemann> ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm going with kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> now
<CostaRicanQuaker> schuenemann
<Schuenemann> try them all and check which you like best
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do so i don't kill my windows xp
<CostaRicanQuaker> and its files
<CostaRicanQuaker> but just make a partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> on windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean
<CostaRicanQuaker> on my hardrive
<CostaRicanQuaker> so that icna choose which to  open
<CostaRicanQuaker> when i get on the computer
<Schuenemann> I *think* the livecd has a partition tool
<Schuenemann> but with hardy you can install through windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> i think i burnt the other one
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i know which of the two cds i burnt
<Schuenemann> it will appear as a windows program in add/remove programs
<CostaRicanQuaker> the alternate or the live
<Schuenemann> CostaRicanQuaker, unless you specifically chose the alternate, it was the live
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok so i am going to do the following
<CostaRicanQuaker> i am going to use my spare computer and install kubuntu on that one first
<Schuenemann> CostaRicanQuaker, you can install in windows
<Schuenemann> if it's version 8.04
<CostaRicanQuaker> nah i won't do that
<CostaRicanQuaker> i don't ahve a plug in this room
<CostaRicanQuaker> if it's version 8.04¡
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?*
<YeaSt> Sun Jun 22 00:02:00 ADT 2008
<Schuenemann> CostaRicanQuaker, since 8.04, you can install in windows. Older versions required a boot from CD
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i can try and stick it in the cd rom and run on its own?
 * CostaRicanQuaker does that
<Schuenemann> are you going to reboot?
<CostaRicanQuaker> no i just stuck it in
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it just read it and said what do you want to do
<CostaRicanQuaker> open folder to view files
<CostaRicanQuaker> play ion windows media
<Schuenemann> CostaRicanQuaker, you know, with the livecd you can run linux without having to install... it runs from the cd
<Schuenemann> you can test before installing
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i do that?
<CostaRicanQuaker> wie kann ich das tanen?
<darkdelusions> reboot and hope for the best :)
<Schuenemann> you reboot the machine, choose boot from cd in setup, and start
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i do that? the set up part
<CostaRicanQuaker> f12?
<Schuenemann> I think that depends on the motherboard
<Schuenemann> mine is delete
<CostaRicanQuaker> intel celeron d?
<CostaRicanQuaker> so either f12 or delete?
<Schuenemann> intel motherboard too?
<Schuenemann> my last one was intel and it was delete too
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok then i'll do that
<Schuenemann> anyway, there is always a message telling "press <key> to enter setup"
 * CostaRicanQuaker symbolically takes shirt off and throws it against the floor
<CostaRicanQuaker> wish me luck kubuntu brothers
 * darkdelusions blinks
<Schuenemann> well, I have to go... nite
<genii> Quiet tonight?
<mr---t-> not till just revently
<mr---t-> recently^
<efasser> Does any body know a file downloader which gona work good with rapidshare.com?
<CostaRicanQuaker> schuenemann
<CostaRicanQuaker> i checekd for faultiness on the thingy
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it said there was a corrupted file
<CostaRicanQuaker> now
<CostaRicanQuaker> i found an old shipped in copy of ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> version 5.10
<CostaRicanQuaker> is it possible for me to install that and somehow
<CostaRicanQuaker> make it into
<CostaRicanQuaker> kubuntu?
<genii> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mr---t-> CostaRicanQuaker: he has left
<CostaRicanQuaker> mr t help me please
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: If you want to go to the latest version of 8.04 you need at least version 6.06
<CostaRicanQuaker> should i not install it at all because of this corrupted file
<CostaRicanQuaker> or
<CostaRicanQuaker> should i install it and then somehow fix it with the shell
<genii> Corrupted file in an install is not good. I would not use it
<renato__> ola
<renato__> hi!
<mr---t-> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i've another question; how do i know if it was the copy of the iso i downloaded aka a bad download
<CostaRicanQuaker> or the cdrw?
<CostaRicanQuaker> should i format and redo it
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: Do md5
<CostaRicanQuaker> md5?
<genii> If the md5 if the iso image is good then it's the cdr
<genii> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<renato__> join #ubuntu-br
<CostaRicanQuaker> genii i don't get it there's a link that says download the md5 and it doesn't lead to anywhere on that same page
<genii> You need windows md5 check or linux md5 check?
<CostaRicanQuaker> windows
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: http://www.irnis.net/gloss/md5sum-windows.shtml has a download link at bottom.
<CostaRicanQuaker> genii: thankyou
<genii> np
<CostaRicanQuaker> now what do i do? i have opened that prgram
<CostaRicanQuaker> now what do i do? open somehow the iso file through that program?
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: You run it on the iso file of ubuntu. Then compare it to what the sum should be, I'll find the link in a sec for that
<CostaRicanQuaker> it says "folder"
<CostaRicanQuaker> and has a browse like button beside it
<genii> Yes you browse to the file you are making the cdrom from
<genii> Which ubuntu version is it?
<CostaRicanQuaker> the latest kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> well the thing is when i browse the folders
<CostaRicanQuaker> it doesn't list files
<CostaRicanQuaker> not even the iso
<genii> I can't really help, since I don't have windows on any machine here to run the thing on
<CostaRicanQuaker> there's another thingy beneath it
<CostaRicanQuaker> that says filter
<CostaRicanQuaker> that one does lead to lookign for files
<CostaRicanQuaker> under checksum files
<CostaRicanQuaker> calculating summary data size
<genii> The md5 for 8.04 versions is at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS you compare what the program gives you against the cd image you downloaded
<srikar> 9to all )are the drivers of intel open ?????
<genii> Yes
<srikar> (to all) are the drivers of intel open???
<genii> srikar: Yes
<srikar> what abt ati and nvidia????
<genii> srikar: Not them.
<CostaRicanQuaker> genii, computer's real slow
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do once it stops calculating summary data size or whatever
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: It takes a while to computer for a 650Mb or so file, have patience
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: The md5 for 8.04 versions is at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS you compare what the program gives you against the cd image you downloaded
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: If the sum it gives you matches the sum given on that page for the cd image type you downloaded, the image is OK. If it doesn't match, that means the image is corrupted
<srikar> I am really suffering wid the driver provided by ati, why ati people arent making drivers open when they dont hav the capability to provide good drivers???
<flaccid_> srikar: radeon was open sourced in 2007 and there are alternate drivers available
<srikar> are all the ati drivers open ??
<flaccid_> but that doesn't mean there isn't problems
<genii> srikar: The main problem is that if they show you the source code to how thier equipment works, then they are taking a chance someone will steal their work.
<flaccid_> no, they gave out the code only
<flaccid_> well in this case it was open sourced: http://www.linux.com/feature/119049
<srikar> flaccid: thnx for da link : )
<flaccid_> np
<genii> srikar: Since AMD took over ati, things have improved a bit. But they atill want to keep their secrets, so the installer for the drivers are binaries for instance.
<CostaRicanQuaker> genii: that page lists 7 lines with .iso file names and wuby at hte end
<CostaRicanQuaker> and the advanced checksum verifier seems to have taken up all of my computer's memory
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: Yes. So you look at the list and go "Hmm which one did I download"  then compare the code on the left of the cde image name to the code the program eventually spits out
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: As I said earlier, checking 650 megabytes or so takes a while. Even on a fast computer.
<CostaRicanQuaker> meanwhile i am going to format another old cdrw i have
<srikar> genil: ya ,  intel performance is better when compared to ati on linux , as no of gnu users are increasing a day will come where people will be buying intel rather than ati, for instance,i tell my friends not to buy ati.
<CostaRicanQuaker> so if it's not the iso i can download it again
<srikar> genil: then the ati will make all its specifications open , lets hope.
<genii> srikar: Hopefully all makers will find a way to make their drivers open-source
<flaccid_> i think its more about a decent driver being available. even if the source is out there i don't see a driver that doesn't have issues
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: Better to use a regular cd-r than a cd-rw.
<CostaRicanQuaker> genii: how about i also start downloading another iso jut in case?
<CostaRicanQuaker> that's all i have i'm poor
<CostaRicanQuaker> and the stores are closed at this time of night
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: You don't need to do the formatting then of the cd-rw, just burn it like it's a regular cd-r
<CostaRicanQuaker> genii: i've already used it in the past
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's got stuff in it
<StultusApparatus> Hi guys, when I open anything in Konsole, I get some strange errors, here are the errors
<StultusApparatus> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-damien" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<StultusApparatus> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-damien" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<StultusApparatus> Error: "/tmp/kde-damien" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<StultusApparatus> Anyone know why/how to fix it?
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: The checking part of the iso is to decide if you really need to re-download it or not. So I wouldn't bother to re-download when you don't even yet know if it's good or not.
<flaccid_> !pastebin | StultusApparatus
<ubottu> StultusApparatus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<StultusApparatus> I already said the errors though ;>_>
<flaccid_> StultusApparatus: looks like you have been mixing root with a normal user. restart the computer and only use your normal admin user + sudo/kdesudo for root operations
<StultusApparatus> this is my admin user
<flaccid_> StultusApparatus: in the future you will know to use pastebin
<CostaRicanQuaker> genii: kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso is the file i downloaded
<CostaRicanQuaker> is that a good one?
<CostaRicanQuaker> the right one*
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: It's fine :)
<flaccid_> StultusApparatus: yes like i said. reboot so /tmp is cleared.
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: Let me see about finding the kubuntu md5 instead of regular ubuntu md5
<StultusApparatus> I did reboot earlier after I started getting it, nothing changed
<srikar> flaccid: yes u r right , issues will be there wid all the drivers(free or non free).But ATI and Nvidia are professionals in making graphic cards when compared to intel.But we observe intels performance on linux is really cool when compared to ati.This is becoz intel drivers being open.
<StultusApparatus> flaccid_: Would it matter if my users secondary group is "root"?
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: This page has all the current ones https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<flaccid_> srikar: thats not all entirely true. there are many intel issues particularly with resolutions
<flaccid_> StultusApparatus: yes. why did you do that?
<StultusApparatus> flaccid_: I was tired of having to type in my password after sudoing something
<flaccid_> StultusApparatus: well its bad security and you did the wrong thing. if you really wanted that you should have edited /etc/sudoers
<CostaRicanQuaker> genii the checksum verifier's not responding
<StultusApparatus> Oh >_>
<StultusApparatus> flaccid_: Well I changed it, should I restart?
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: OK. I'd say shut the program down and I'll see to find a different one for you
<flaccid_> StultusApparatus: yeah if you fixed up your groups
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<srikar> flaccid: may be . But what hurts me really is when i play small games like glest , torcs(the games run very slow) even though my nboard graphic card is 256mb ATI : (
<StultusApparatus> flaccid_: okay, can you also tell me how to make mysql and apache start on startup?
<flaccid_> srikar: you may have an incorrect configuration eg. xorg.conf
<flaccid_> StultusApparatus: system services in system settings
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: http://www.md5summer.org/md5v12005.exe
<StultusApparatus> flaccid_: Thanks
<flaccid_> np
<StultusApparatus> Flaccid_: I'm afraid I don't see such an option
<srikar> flacid:yeah i raised this issue at ubuntuforums and ati  forums , but all attempts went in vain.
<srikar> i am abt to leave , genil n flaccid , thnx for sharing yr thoughts.
<flaccid_> heh forums aint going to help much
<flaccid_> StultusApparatus: is in the advanced tab of system settings kde4
<flaccid_> oops kde3
<StultusApparatus> flaccid_: Thanks
<flaccid_> np
<StultusApparatus> Flaccid_: How would I change my boot screen? I remember seeing an option to do so before, but forgot where it was
<flaccid_> um boot screen?
<StultusApparatus> Yeah
<flaccid_> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<flaccid_> i guess you mean that
<StultusApparatus> Thanks
<flaccid_> np
<StultusApparatus> Yeah it was
 * CostaRicanQuaker is gonna have to reboot
<CostaRicanQuaker> genii: if i download the livecd iso will i be able to install kubuntu with it?
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: Yes.
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's the alternate for then?
<flaccid_> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<genii> !helpersnack | flaccid_
<ubottu> flaccid_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<CostaRicanQuaker> genii: i'm going to hve to reboot, i'll brb, the checksum program won't shut down, i will need the link to the kubuntu hash sums again when i get back as IE won't load from the lack of memory
<flaccid_> omg first time i've ever been thanked for helping and it was by the bot! hooray..
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: How much ram in that box?
<StultusApparatus> flaccid_: How do I make it so I wont have to sudo again?
<flaccid_> StultusApparatus: you don't.
<CostaRicanQuaker> 256
<flaccid_> !root | StultusApparatus
<ubottu> StultusApparatus: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: You'll need about 256 for instnce to run the livecd
<flaccid_> StultusApparatus: you can however configure /etc/sudoers so you do not need a password
<StultusApparatus> flaccid_: Already thanks
<StultusApparatus> Alright*
<StultusApparatus> flaccid_: What exactly do I add, and where?
<flaccid_> try google my friend
<genii> man sudoers can get you started
<flaccid_> it also says in the comments of /etc/sudoers how to do it anyway
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: That other link again http://www.md5summer.org/md5v12005.exe
<StultusApparatus> Now I restart, yes?
<flaccid_> shouldn't have to
<genii> Rarely does linux need reboots
<CostaRicanQuaker> genii: i got the program i am trying to open the file to verify sums
<CostaRicanQuaker> is that the one with allthe kubuntu propper sums
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: OK. 1 sec I'll give the list of sums link
<CostaRicanQuaker> genii: this other program seems ot have got stuck too
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: It can take a *long* time. Like even 20 minutes
<genii> (on my dual core box with 2Gb of ram)
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes but it's not even doing that
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's stuck
<genii> I suspect your computer likely has some teensy amount of hd space left and its using it all for virtual memory now. Might be a while
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<CostaRicanQuaker> genii
<CostaRicanQuaker> there are two
<CostaRicanQuaker> midsummermd5 icons
<CostaRicanQuaker> i clicked on a different one and what happened was this
<flaccid_> !enter | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CostaRicanQuaker> it lists midsummer.exe and a hash for it
<CostaRicanQuaker> like a hash to itself
<flaccid_> do you understand the above factoid, CostaRicanQuaker?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<flaccid_> please try to do it
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'll use periods
<flaccid_> or ; or , and you have a long nickname too :)
 * flaccid_ bbs
<CostaRicanQuaker> well CRQ would be strange
<CostaRicanQuaker> i can't stand this hash measuring thing, i'll just reburn, it takes lesser and if that doesn't work i'll redownload, it also takes lesser and it doenst get eveyrthing stuck
<uV|joey> neone here be able to help a noob get his mic working?
<hydrogen> !en | uV|joey
<ubottu> uV|joey: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jorge__> alguien habla castellano?
<CostaRicanQuaker> once i am installing ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it's all just a matter of
<CostaRicanQuaker> once i'm installing kubuntu and i have redefined the sizes of my harddrives partitions, then i don't ahve ot do anything else but ocntinue installing right? i dion't have to do any "mounting"
<Mr_Cheeto> eh, how i am able to mount USB in konsole?
<craig> System > Storage Media not working?
<Mr_Cheeto> craig, no it's not showing up at all, my USB or my 1394
<flaccid_> check dmesg
<Mr_Cheeto> what is that?
<Mr_Cheeto> please excuse my noobinewbness
<flaccid_> kernel ring buffer
<Mr_Cheeto> haha, what?
<flaccid_> see man dmesg
<Mr_Cheeto> k
<flaccid_> see what is outputted in dmesg when you plug it in..
<MaskedOne> im trying to play a .ogg movie and for some reason it is really jerky after it takes forever to load in VLC and Kaffeine
<Mr_Cheeto> flaccid, ok i see what it does, and i executed the command, u wunt to see the output?
<flaccid_> yes pastebin please
<Mr_Cheeto> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Mr_Cheeto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22040/
<flaccid_> Mr_Cheeto: but do you get any of these messages when you plug it in?
<flaccid_> does this occur? [ 1724.963043] serial8250: too much work for irq17 or nothing?
<Mr_Cheeto> one sec
<Mr_Cheeto> this comes up a few times
<Mr_Cheeto> ACPI Warning (tbutils-0369): 64-bit Physical Address in XSDT is too large (1BEF31801BEF0000), truncating [20070126]
<flaccid_> can you pastebin ps aux | grep hal; sudo fdisk -l please
<Mr_Cheeto> kk
<flaccid_> that is while the usb disk is plugged in
<Mr_Cheeto> invalid option I
<flaccid_> ps aux | grep hal; sudo fdisk -l   <-- is valid
<Mr_Cheeto> can i copy past that into konsole?
<flaccid_> yep
<Mr_Cheeto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22041/
<Mr_Cheeto> flaccid, if u read the pastebin i sent u it looks as if it's ONLY reading my HDD
<flaccid_> yeah
<flaccid_> not sure the problem but something aint working. is the device showing up in lsusb ?
<Mr_Cheeto> um, what is that?
<flaccid_> man lsusb
<Mr_Cheeto> ok i try "lsusb" by itself, it says in man that i need an option after it, what should i put?
<flaccid_> it doesn't need a param at all
<Mr_Cheeto> oh, in that case when i use lsusb all it does is give me another command input line, so that means it's not communicating with my USB hub?
<flaccid_> i don't know
<Mr_Cheeto> k
<Mr_Cheeto> i'll check Ubuntu
<flaccid_> i gtg
<MaskedOne> is there such a thing as a cover that slips over just the laptop screen to protect it but also makes the screen visible enough for a slideshow?
<Ashex> is anyone running 32-bit with backports enabled?
<tico> hello besides kwifimanager which are other options for wireless managers?
<Dr_Willis> theres the gnome one. :)
<Dr_Willis> or ya could learn to use the terminal tools.. but i  rarely use any of them.
<terrancekennedy> any one here setup a EEE pc before?
<brent> how do i transferr the plugins i downloaded off the internet onto aMSN?
<brent> why arent my contacts pictures showing on aMSM?
<flaccid> the avatars in contact list, brent?
<brent> yes
<flaccid> i have a problem like this is in kopete and the devs are a bit confuzled over it
<flaccid> i suspect microsoft could be doing this on purpose
<brent> yes i do believe so
<brent> well you see the thing is im stuck here and no ones helping me
<flaccid> maybe they can't help?
<flaccid> whats the problem?
<brent> i cant get the plugins i downloaded to work on amsn
<flaccid> well aMSN is not really a K application, so probably why you won't get much help here
<flaccid> there is a #amsn channel
<brent> ok thanks heaps for your help bro
<brent> l8rz
<flaccid> cia0
<oilinki> argh. I still can not boot with fakeraid1.
<oilinki> after bios messages, nothing happens.
<oilinki> when I boot from live-cd, I can assemble the /dev/md0 and can mount it
<oilinki> however there is quite a few error messages on the dmesg after an while and the mount becomes unreliable
<genii> sync
<oilinki> sorry?
<meg> hi
<Goran> hi all!
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<meg> whitsc irc wood i use?
<Goran> i just have a (not so?) short question for the c++-gurus: have i understood cmake correct? do i really need to manually write one CMakeLists.txt per directory of my project and edit it everytime new files need to be linked?
<genii> Goran: Maybe enquire in #ubuntu-devel
<emilsedgh> yes Goran (iirc)
<Goran> meg: u should probably use konversation. i have tried many irc-clients but konversation wins clearly
<llutz> Moin
<emilsedgh> Goran: kde people are more CMake gurus.try #kde-devel or #kde-buildsystem i think
<Goran> emilsedgh: thx!
<Goran> moin llutz ^^
<lat> I just noticed that kio_sieve is taking up 50% of the processing power of my AMD 64 x 2 5200 cpu. I'm using the kde4 64 bit remix. Is that normal?
<lat> That seems way too heavy to me.
<lat> Is the same happening to the rest of you?
<crackhead_25_> can anyone help me get a dual monitor setup going? ive tried all the bboards and wiki for help, and none of the suggestions seem to be working..
<crackhead_25_> pm me if you can, and ill hit you back tomorrow..
<llutz> crackhead_25_: which graphiccard?
<crackhead_25_> nvidia ge6150 i believe? not sure.. how do i exactly check?
<crackhead_25_> it's onboard
<llutz> install nvidia-drivers then and use nvidia-settings
<crackhead_25_> it's got enough ports.. a typical ide.. and then i have a hdmi for the second..
<crackhead_25_> i have those..
<crackhead_25_> i tried, and they didnt work..
<crackhead_25_> they give the dual monitor settings, but then they dont change or start anything ont he second monitor..
<crackhead_25_> they just change the settings on the current monitor
<crackhead_25_> i'm running kubuntu.. i think ubuntu wuld probably work better.. it seems to work more smoothly.. should i just try doing a complete reinstall of the most recent ubuntu version?
<Marshlurker> crackhead_25_: kubuntu and ubuntu both use xorg as x-server, so they should not behave very much differently in your case
<flaccid> crackhead_25_: which GPU and which ubuntu version?
<flaccid> we also don't work by pm here for support sorry. please do not ask that again.
<mohkohn> How much ram is required for KDE4?
<flaccid> mohkohn: #kde might be able to answer that better
<crackhead_25_> geforce nvidia 6150.. kubuntu 7.04.. linux 2 6 22 14 386
<crackhead_25_> flaccid:
<flaccid> crackhead_25_: lspci | grep VGA please
<crackhead_25_> crackhead@jupiter:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<crackhead_25_> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] (rev a2)
<flaccid> which driver?
<crackhead_25_> nvidia drivers, im pretty sure..
<Yuj2> My KDE4 seems to be going unresponsive due to some program it is automatically starting. How can I "reset" kubuntu? I'm talking about how it saves everything you had open when you shut down & how it starts it up again on reboot. I don't mean auto started programs, just that it loads everything you had when you shut down
<flaccid> crackhead_25_: restricted?
<flaccid> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<crackhead_25_> flaccid: tried using the nvidia settings (restricted) to set it up, and it adjusts the currently used monitor, but doesnt apply the settings or start using the second monitor at all..
<flaccid> Yuj2: disable sessions and check autostart
<mohkohn> thanks ubottu
<flaccid> crackhead_25_: probably the best guide you'll find for nvidia twinview: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors#TwinView
<Yuj2> thanks
<flaccid> np
<Dr_Willis_> crackhead_25_,  i normally have to use the 2 not installed by default nvidia config tools. that are in the package maanger.
<crackhead_25_> flaccid: ill try this tomorrow.. though i think i followed this guide before, and ran into problems with the metamode.. some kind of error.. that other pepole were getting but no one had a resolution to..
<flaccid> crackhead_25_: yes, need to get the error from the xorg log and go from there
<Spellbound_> Оо
<Spellbound__> Атаг?
<yacc_> How do I enable the ATI binary drivers on Hardy?
<Dr_Willis_> install the fglrx package
<Dr_Willis_> i use that hardware manager tool normally for that.
<yacc> Where do I find that?
<yacc> I told me that there is no fglrx package.
<yacc> And I seem to have no "restricted driver" setting system -> advanced :(
<yacc> jockey-kde tells me that no propiertary drivers are being used, it shows "ATI Fire GL" as activated but unused.
<Muzer> I think I've broken wine
<Muzer> :(
<Muzer> I accidently changed the patch of the C drive in winecfg
<Muzer> and now I can't load winecfg to change it back
<Muzer> s/patch/path
<Dr_Willis_> the config is a text file
<Dr_Willis_> use any editor ya like.
<Muzer> where is it stored?
<Muzer> ~/.wine
<Muzer> ~/.wine is just dosdevices  drive_c  system.reg  userdef.reg  user.reg
<savi> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<afklurker> Muzer: i think you might only need to change the links in ~/.wine/dosdevices
<afklurker> but thats only a guess. just try ist ;-)
<afklurker> Muzer: does it work?
<helpy> how do i add OOo toolbar in ff3 in kubuntu ?
<igno>                              ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ   ÛÛÛÛÛÝ   °ßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ      °           ° ²  ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
<igno>                              ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ  ÛÛÛÛß    °°ÛÛÛÛÛÛ°  ÛÝ  Ü  ±  ±     ± ÛÛÛ° ÛÛÛÛ°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
<igno>                              ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ°Û±±°Ûßú     ±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ ß Ûݱ  ± °     °°ÛÛÛ²ÛÛÛ°  °ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
<igno>                             ÞÝÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ Û±        ²ÛÛÛ²ÛÛÛÛ²  ßÜÝÝ  °  ± °  °±°±ÛÛ²²Û   °±±°ÛÛÛÛÛ
<igno>                              ÛÛÛÛÛÛ±±ÛÛÛ±±      °ÛÛÛÛ°°°ÛÛ±     ߰ݱ   ° ° ± ° ±ÛÛÛ²   °    ÛÛÛÛÛ
<igno>                             ÜßÛÛÛÛÛ²   ÛÛ     ²±ÛÛÛÛÛ±±±ÛÛ        ÞÛݱ   °°  °ÛÛÛÛÛ±±±    °  ²ÛÛÛÛ
<igno>                             ±Û  ÛÛ °  °°±ÛÛ±±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²±ÛÛ       °°ÛÛÛ     °±±±±ÛÛÛÛ±°°°  ± ±±±ÛÛÛÛ
<igno>                           Þß±    ±    ±±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÛÛÛ°Û    °±Û²ÛÛÛ±     °±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±   ±°°° ²±±±±Û
<Tm_T> sorry for my slowness
<helpy> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<fredthemonkey> hello
<Dr_Willis> howdy
<fredthemonkey> is there a way to get zsnes working on x64?
<Dr_Willis> I though zsnes was ported to 64bit not too long ago
<Dr_Willis> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 879 kB, installed size 4060 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Dr_Willis> Guess not.
<Dr_Willis> May of been a error in the package description  a few months back
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait., it does say amd64
<fredthemonkey> but i tried to compile it and it gives me a bunch of errors
<Dr_Willis> try the package in the repos?
<fredthemonkey> adept couldn't find a package
<Dr_Willis> its in universe,  you got universe enabled?
<fredthemonkey> i guess not
<fredthemonkey> where can i enable it?
<Dr_Willis> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Dr_Willis> package manager has a menu/checkbox's
<Dr_Willis> and i think theres a repo manager tool now also
<fredthemonkey> ah there it is
<fredthemonkey> well i enabled universe
<fredthemonkey> it was enabled before
<fredthemonkey> but it doesnt find a zsnes package
<fredthemonkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22082/
<fredthemonkey> this is what i get when i try to compile zsnes
<Dr_Willis> you did update the package listing  recently?
<fredthemonkey> i did it yesterday but i'll do it again
<Dr_Willis> zsnes uses assembly code in parts.. I dident think it even had a 64bit version
<fredthemonkey> no theres no zsnes in the list
<Dr_Willis> 64 bit users having trouble compiling should know that ZSNES is currently only x86-32 compatible and will not be x86-64 compatible for a while. It is advised in the mean time to setup a 32 bit chroot, or have 32 bit libraries installed and use either a precompiled binary or try to compile yourself in 32 bit mode by passing gcc/g++ -m32.
<Dr_Willis> From the zsnes homepage.
<tappulii> hiya, I updated from gutsy to hardy, and now my desktop doesn't show wallpaper, no matter what I put as the background picture. Anyone got ideas what the problem could be?
<fredthemonkey> ah okay
<tappulii> kdesktop is running and has no problem with mouse actions or showing icons
<Dr_Willis> fredthemonkey,  so im pretty sure the info for the package/factoid is wrong. :)
<Dr_Willis> !find snes
<ubottu> Found: zsnes, gsnes9x, snes9express, snes9x-x
<Dr_Willis> !info snes9x-x
<ubottu> snes9x-x (source: snes9x): X binaries for snes9x - Super NES Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:1.5-1 (hardy), package size 666 kB, installed size 2500 kB
<fredthemonkey> yes
<Dr_Willis> fredthemonkey,  i think what they mean to say is its intel only, not ppc, or other cpus :)
<Dr_Willis> and even then - its 32bit onlt
<fredthemonkey> do you think it will run when i simply download the 32bit package?
<Dr_Willis> a 32bit chroot env. willproberly be needed.
<Dr_Willis> i dont mess with 64bit. so cant tell ya anything more
<fredthemonkey> i have no idea what a 32bit chroot is :D
<Dr_Willis> if you have no need for 64bit os. then you may want to use the 32bit release of k/ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> or just use a different snes emulator
<fredthemonkey> yes i'll use snes9x
<fredthemonkey> isnt a 32bit OS slower on a 64bit cpu?
<Dr_Willis> not at all
<Dr_Willis> It cant access as much ram..but if you dont have 4+gb of ram - it wont matter
<system366> Oh ho ho! Dr_Willis :P
<Dr_Willis> SOME programs may be a tad slower.
<fredthemonkey> okay^
<Dr_Willis> heavy math programs can gain from the 64bitness also.
<fredthemonkey> well i'll use snes9x :)
<fredthemonkey> thanks for your help
<Dr_Willis> theres a lot of 32 vs 64 'arguments' out there.
<fredthemonkey> ah
<Dr_Willis> I noticed my new laptop has Vista 64bit. :)
<system366> is 32 the x86 or is that 64?
<Dr_Willis> 64 - 64bit
<Dr_Willis> its called amd64 becasue amd had the cpu out first I guess... :)
<Dr_Willis> and the name just stuck.
<system366> well thats the x86 thingy meen/ ;S
<Dr_Willis> x86 = generic name for th eintel x086 line of cpus
<Dr_Willis> 8086 and so forth
<Dr_Willis> Which intell stopped using the # method some time back also
<Tm_T> 8088 <3
<system366> ok  now im confusesd but oh well...
<system366> anyways Dr
<Dr_Willis> go researhs how intel used to # their cpus
<system366> we have aptient here :P again :D
<system366> or more of still =/
<Dr_Willis> The generic term x86 refers to the instruction set of the most commercially successful CPU architecture in the history of personal computing.[1] It is used in processors from Intel, AMD, VIA, and others, and derived from the model numbers of the first few generations of processors, backward compatible with Intel's original 16-bit 8086 CPU, most of which were ending in 86.[2] Since then, many additions and extensions have been adde
<Dr_Willis> d to the x86 instruction set, almost consistently with full backwards compatibility.
<system366> nVidia graphhics :) any goof with that? :P
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86
<Dr_Willis> I run that hardware config tool.. it gets my nvidia drivers.. i reboot.. done. :)
<system366> well mine didnt work
<system366> u meen the restricted drivers thingy right?
<Dr_Willis> yep - they keep changeing its name
<system366> well it didnt work for me and sum1 else said use envyng so i did
<Dr_Willis> or i just 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new'
<system366> same thing happened
<system366> but there is a new thing in settings for my card
<system366> when i open a message pops up saying
<system366> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Dr_Willis> I had to also install the nvidia config tools and  tweak them a bit.
<Dr_Willis> what you MIGHT try is removing the xorg.conf, and restarting X. (move it to another file name )
<Dr_Willis> I had one machine i had to do that with.
<system366> sum1 else told me to edit the screen section of the xorg config n i did n my screen resoluution went small but i fixed that with a diff app
<Dr_Willis> The new way X does the minimal configs - confuses somt things.
<system366> ifi paste u my conf file can u tell me what needs changing plz? :)
<Dr_Willis> I have no idea what needs changeing
<Dr_Willis> Some times ya just gotta play with the tools.
<system366> ah crap okays np
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-settings - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-xconfig - The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool
<system366> ooo kk 1sec ill install that
<Dr_Willis> what i normally do is install those 2 tools above, and the nvidia-glx-new, reboot.. if it needs tweakig  i run the ' nvidia-xconfig -a ' command and try X again
<system366> oh well it says the drivers are working so do i need the glx still?
<Dr_Willis> for some ODD reason the other day. Ihad to remove the  xorg.conf file. (sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.ORIGINAL ) and restarted X and it took off.
<Dr_Willis> if you installed the glx package then its allready isntalled. it will say so if you try to install it.
<flaccid> you never need to remove xorg.conf . better to check log and see problem
<Dr_Willis> If the drivers are working and the display is just mess3ed up the 'sudo nvidia-settings ' MIGHT let you tweak them
<system366> well i had install gls not the glx-new one but the envyng uninstalled it and installed a diff thing
<Dr_Willis> flaccid,  i know..but it regenreated it properly after that.
<flaccid> how did it re-generate?
<Dr_Willis> No ideea. i just got mad at it.. and removed it. and it came back
<Dr_Willis> and it worked. :)
<Dr_Willis> i was trying to get it to kick into the bulletproof X thing
<nickishappy> the "bullet proof x" feature is why that happened
<system366> okheres a nice big list for u... which should i install?
<system366> system366@system366-desktop:~$ aptitude search nvidia
<system366> p   nvidia-cg-toolkit               - NVIDIA Cg Toolkit Installer
<Dr_Willis> nickishappy,  yep. thats my guess also
<system366> p   nvidia-glx                      - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<system366> p   nvidia-glx-dev                  - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver dev
<system366> p   nvidia-glx-dev-envy             - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver dev
<system366> p   nvidia-glx-envy                 - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<system366> c   nvidia-glx-legacy               - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' d
<system366> p   nvidia-glx-legacy-dev           - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' d
<Dr_Willis> Bulletproof X - is somewhat  lacking in its bullet-proofness
<system366> i   nvidia-glx-legacy-dev-envy      - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' d
<system366> i   nvidia-glx-legacy-envy          - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' d
<flaccid> !pastebin | system366
<ubottu> system366: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<system366> p   nvidia-glx-new                  - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driv
<system366> p   nvidia-glx-new-dev              - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driv
<system366> p   nvidia-glx-new-dev-envy         - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driv
<system366> p   nvidia-glx-new-envy             - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driv
<flaccid> system366: never paste more than 3 lines at a time.
<system366> v   nvidia-kernel-1.0.7184          -
<system366> v   nvidia-kernel-1.0.8774          -
<nickishappy> system366: stop flooding the chanel
<system366> v   nvidia-kernel-169.12            -
<system366> v   nvidia-kernel-71.86.04          -
<system366> v   nvidia-kernel-96.43.05          -
<system366> i A nvidia-kernel-common            - NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<flaccid> i think we need an op to ban this person.
<system366> p   nvidia-kernel-source            - NVIDIA binary kernel module source
<system366> p   nvidia-kernel-source-envy       - NVIDIA binary kernel module source
<system366> p   nvidia-legacy-kernel-source     - NVIDIA binary 'legacy' kernel module sourc
<Dr_Willis> I think he discovered what the middle mouse button does
<system366> i   nvidia-legacy-kernel-source-env - NVIDIA binary 'legacy' kernel module sourc
<system366> p   nvidia-new-kernel-source        - NVIDIA binary 'new' kernel module source
<system366> p   nvidia-new-kernel-source-envy   - NVIDIA binary 'new' kernel module source
<system366> i   nvidia-settings                 - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics dr
<system366> p   nvidia-xconfig                  - The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool
<system366> oops ty for that xD
<system366> ooo ok :)
<system366> sowwi ^_^
<system366> Hey! -.-
<system366> system366@system366-desktop:~$ aptitude search nvidia
<system366> p   nvidia-cg-toolkit               - NVIDIA Cg Toolkit Installer
<system366> p   nvidia-glx                      - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<flaccid> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<system366> p   nvidia-glx-dev                  - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver dev
<Dr_Willis> system366,  middle click = paste.
<system366> p   nvidia-glx-dev-envy             - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver dev
<flaccid> thanks stdin
<stdin> wow, quite a paste :/
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<system366> thanks for the warm welcome -.-
<stdin> system366: please, for the love of all that is holy, use the pastebin
<system366> yeh i am now i never knew about it before and i didnt know that middle click pasted XD
<flaccid> !nvidia | system366 read that and if you have problems, check the log ok.
<ubottu> system366 read that and if you have problems, check the log ok.: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<system366> ty
<stdin> !paste | system366
<ubottu> system366: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<stdin> ^ that's the link
<stdin> it's also in the topic ;)
<system366> i have bookmarked the paste bin :)
<Dr_Willis> learn to use the 'pastebinit' command
<system366> how do i use it? :)
<stdin> I'd guess "some_command | pastebinit"
<stdin> if it's anything like my own script
<Dr_Willis> man pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<flaccid> newbies won't understand the man page
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)  simple  command
<Dr_Willis> Heck they may not understand the idea of a pastebin
<Dr_Willis> :)
<stdin> flaccid: man:/pastebinit  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<flaccid> stdin: that won't help if they do not understand the man page!
<Dr_Willis> $ magicially fix the machine --now
<flaccid> lol so much for novice
<flaccid> lets be realistic
<Dr_Willis> flaccid,  we need a kpastebinit and a gnome-pastebinit :)
<Jack_Sparrow> system366 what were you trying to post to the pastebin
<flaccid> indeed
<stdin> flaccid: why not? it's in english right?
<system366> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22087/
<system366> that ;0
<system366> :)*
 * Dr_Willis forgets the original problem
<Dr_Willis> system366,  and the point of that paste was ?
<system366> graphhics not working :P
<flaccid> stdin: because they are a newbie and do not know how to read a man page
<system366> program tells me to edit it
<flaccid> a lot of newbies don't even know what cli is
<Dr_Willis> I listed the 3 packages i normaly install
<Dr_Willis> system366,  theres no reason to edit THAT output. its not a config file.
<system366> yeh im just looking on this page flaccid said to go to
<system366> oh yeh wrong one
<Dr_Willis> system366 :)
<system366> lmfao thats the one i was asking which to install woops XD
<flaccid> system366: purge all those packages then run hardware drivers manager, enable it and reboot, done.
<Dr_Willis> the fact that you ran envy. can really confuse things..
<Dr_Willis> but you stated that the nvidia driver WAS being used.. (how do you know this?)
<system366> flaccid... those wer installed by a manager thingy ;)
<flaccid> system366: good for you :)
<Dr_Willis> if the driver IS being used, and the display is just wrong the 2 nvidia config tools may help
<flaccid> or bad rather
<Dr_Willis> these 2 -->
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-settings - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-xconfig - The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool
<system366> i used the restricred drivers 1st
<system366> it didnt work
<flaccid> !doesntwork | system366
<ubottu> system366: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<system366> sum1 told me to manually install the nvidia-glx package
<flaccid> i'll lave you guys to the mess im going to watch a movie
<system366> still didnt work, i then got told to try using envyng so i did, it uninstalled the glx i previously installed and did something else...
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new are the ones used by the video cards.. dependig on what card exactly
<akim> will kde3 be still supprted after the kde4.1 release?
<Dr_Willis> system366,  check your xorg.conf to see what driver is being used rigth now.
<system366> ok doesnt work as in the restricted drivers and envyng say its working but my effects dont change anything and avant-window-navigator closes as soon as i start it up
<nevermore> hi, is there an easy way to make vista udf cd's work under kubuntu?
<system366> ok
<system366> how do i check it please? :d
<Dr_Willis> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<akim> how many years?
<Dr_Willis> 	Driver		"nvidia"     or  Driver 'nv'
<system366>         Driver          "nvidia"
<system366>         Driver          "kbd"
<system366>         Driver          "mouse"
<Dr_Willis> system366,   did you see a big Nvidia logo flash when you started up the machine and X started?
<yacc> Ah, the joys of quality software, WinXP install just ate my partition table ;)
<system366> X starts automaticly... but no nVidia logo or anything
<flaccid> thats off by default anyway in ubuntu
<system366> ubuntu or kubuntu? ;)
<system366> or both :D
<Dr_Willis> flaccid,  Its was on for me by default for the first time in hardy..
<nickishappy> both
<Dr_Willis> not sure why ubuntu hates it so much. :)
<flaccid> not for me
<flaccid> [20:58] <flaccid> system366: purge all those packages then run hardware drivers manager, enable it and reboot, done. *cough*
<Dr_Willis> system366,  ok.. lets go back to the begining.. You DO seem to be using the nvidia driver.. so whats the issue?
<flaccid> lol yeah is there an issue
<system366> yes
<Dr_Willis> and the issue is?
<system366> the drivers seem fine but when i put desktop effects on there is no change at all also avant-window-navigator closes as soon as it starts up (I heard that if ur graphics dont work properly this will just close so i installed it to check)
<flaccid> system366: which desktop effects and how and which kde version?
<system366> kde3 compiz-fusion
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | system366 did you follow this?
<Dr_Willis> system366,  you did INSTALL compiz ?
<ubottu> system366 did you follow this?: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<system366> i have the compizz-icon thingy aswell for configuing
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> i dont use compiz and i hate that avant-poo-thing. :)
<system366> 1sec :p
<flaccid> system366: anyway support for this is in #compiz-fusion and you should show them the output of compiz --replace . we don't really support compiz here because its not kubuntu
<system366> ooo okays ty ^_^
<flaccid> np
<nickishappy> Once kde4 supports dual head configurations properly, I'll be perfectly happy with kwin4's wobbly windows :D
<flaccid> system366: i wouldn't expect it t work unless you followed the guide properly anyway..
<system366> okays well i never knew of this guid
<system366> but 1 question
<flaccid> system366: yeah problem could be you. there is guides for almost everything on the wiki.
<Dr_Willis> wobbly windows makes my wife throw up
<Dr_Willis> :)
<system366> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu it says ubuntu at end of the link... will it still work for kubuntu?
<flaccid> system366: we dont know and we don't support it.
<system366> ok ill ask at compiz channel :0
<system366> :)*
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu and kubuntu use the same packages -
<flaccid> that doesn't mean they operate the same
<Dr_Willis> ppa packag4es can cause issues.. use with care
<Dr_Willis> whatever amaranth is
<flaccid> its likely a user on launchpad
<Dr_Willis> Yep.
<flaccid> https://launchpad.net/~amaranth
<el1te> hi all im running the kubuntu 8.04 kde remix live cd. how do i install btaudio
<flaccid> alrighty all done then.
<el1te> i cant find it
<Dr_Willis> so its not even a package/program name..
<el1te> i figured that now...but how do i get it to show up in lsmod
<Dr_Willis> #  0 source packages (0 bytes)
<Dr_Willis> # 0 binary packages (0 bytes)
<el1te> i tried to insert it but it cant find it
 * nickishappy remembers some good fun trying to get btaudio going
<flaccid> el1te: its not in ubuntu
<flaccid> so you must follow the 3rd party doco
<el1te> well i made a o-scope from my tv-card so im dying to try it :)
<el1te> bttv is in there...why would that be there and not btaudio
<flaccid> el1te: try google, lots there as usual
<nickishappy> last I tried, you had to recompile alsa
<el1te> you dont think i did that before i had to get konversation install it and configure it?
<el1te> oh no
<el1te> recompile from live cd....that not gonna happen
<el1te> i dont know why bttv would be there and not btaudio
<flaccid> why would you expect there to be?
<nickishappy> the gentoo wiki is the best place to look for btaudio information
<el1te> what would you use bttv for?
<el1te> if it has bttv it has to have btaudio dont it
<el1te> watch picture with no sound?
<nickishappy> different cards handle this in different ways
<el1te> ahh true
<el1te> wasnt thinking bout that
<el1te> been up all night doing that project
<el1te> looks sweet
<nickishappy> most cards I've had you plug an audio out from the card to the mic in on the video card
<el1te> any of you tried it?
<nickishappy> *audio card
<el1te> true thats how this card is to
<el1te> but i modded it :)
<el1te> into an oscilloscope
<nickishappy> I never really got btaudio to work properly
<el1te> then i prob arent gonna get it working espicially from live cd
<nickishappy> that is, once it was initialized it played sound even when I wasn't tv
<el1te> yea i had that same problem i know what you mean
<el1te> know a distro that might have btaudio working?
<el1te> live cd that is
<el1te> i dont care bout bttv
<el1te> in this case
<nickishappy> not that I know of. maybe... MAYBE Sabayon
<nickishappy> they compile a bunch of crazy stuff like that in by default
<el1te> ok thanks for the infor yall....and kubuntu 8,04 kde remix i love the desktoo
<el1te> looks sweet
<hiral> hi
<el1te> thanks much
<el1te> bbl
<nickishappy> see ya
<nickishappy> hello hiral
<akim> will kde3 still be supported by kubuntu after the kde4.1 release?
<nickishappy> I bet it will
<nickishappy> 4.1 will still be missing a few important features
<akim> ok
 * nickishappy points to dual head setup that won't work in KDE4 until 4.2 or 4.3
<akim> has kubuntu kde3 hardy a compiz fusion integration?
<engineer> no and it will never have
<akim> like ubuntu
<engineer> kwin will have it's own effects
<akim> yes it will, but now
<nickishappy> now it's not officially supported, but easy to do
<akim> is there a little workshop?
<akim> i never know what to write in the autostart script
<Dr_Willis> Huh?
<nickishappy> install fusion-icon, and start that at login
<nickishappy> it will let you switch windows managers on the fly
<nickishappy> it can reek havok with iconified windows in the tray though
<akim> can launch it automatically at login?
<Dr_Willis> this is linux... "you can do anything"
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<pzhar> hi folks, just got kubuntu
<nickishappy> how do you like it so far?
<system366> ummm how do i get back to the compiz fusion channel please? :)
<pzhar> well, i've had some problems with kde 4.0
<nickishappy> system366: join #compiz-fusion
<pzhar> when i log into kde 4.0 it just give me a back screen, sometimes with artifacts
<system366> ty
<system366> and how can i save it to my server list please?
<nickishappy> are you using konversation?
<system366> yeh
<pzhar> hence, i'm currently running hardy heron
<akim> file -> server list
<nickishappy> file->server list->irc.freenode.net->edit
<pzhar> anybody known how to uninstall kde 4.0?
<nickishappy> kde4 is still in seigo stage (for those of you who listen to linux action show)
<nickishappy> in add/remove programs, search for kde4 and uninstall related packages
<Ayabara> how do I install themes in my kubuntu? can I just drag and drop tar.gz files somewhere?
<pzhar> thing is that i got kde 4 working before but now it doesn't work - must be some package i installed that it doesn't like
<Dr_Willis> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<akim> piuh
<akim> i would rather reinstall kubuntu, but with kde3
<nickishappy> pzhar: have you tried the nightly builds? one day kde4 might magically work again for you :)
<system366> hmmm what do i type in for the new server? i put compiz-fusion as name and the irc link as server thingy but when i try to connect it ends at CTCP]revieced version request from freenode-connect
<nickishappy> you can't forget the #
<akim> or did you install the kde3 version?
<Dr_Willis> Ayabara,  Themes under kde are often a little more complex then that. they are made of different parts. and ofte the parts need tobe compiled.
<nickishappy> the server is irc.freenode.net
<Dr_Willis> Ayabara,  there are a great many themes and parts in the package manager. not instaled by default
<Dr_Willis> http://www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<Ayabara> Dr_Willis: that's what I feared :-)
<pzhar> what are the nightly builds
<Ayabara> Dr_Willis: ah.
<Dr_Willis> Ayabara, with great power comes great... err.. somthing
<Dr_Willis> :)
<system366> yeh i put that as   the server... what am i supposed to put as the name?
<system366> am i supposed to enter a command in the command field?
<akim> no
<Ayabara> Dr_Willis: is there a package with a collection of themes in the repo?
<nickishappy> pzhar: if you add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu hardy main" to sources.list, they build parts of kde4 nightly
<Dr_Willis> Ayabara,  fire up the package manager and look for ' kwin ' and ' themes '
<nickishappy> system366: just add #compiz-fusion to the list of auto join chanels
<nickishappy> qtcurve is an awesome theme
<Dr_Willis> i just tend to use Plastik
<Ayabara> Dr_Willis: hm. just found kwin-baghira.
<Dr_Willis> Ayabara,  i hate os-x wannabes
<nickishappy> with whatever the kubuntu default was, I couldn't tell if checkboxes were checked when they were highlited
<Dr_Willis> dont care for OS-X either. :)
<clau30> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_Willis> nickishappy,  yep. hate that.
<Dr_Willis> nickishappy,  like the old apps that used some little box that was up or down to be checked.. :)
<Ayabara> Dr_Willis: ditto. I'm looking for a nice dark theme. Azenis looks good, but it has errors in the tar.gz file..
<Dr_Willis> dark themes always seem to have other conflicts.
<pzhar> thanks for the help - how exactly do i ad the line into the sources.list file - where does it go
<Dr_Willis> looks good most of the time.. then bam.. somthing shows up unreadable
<clau30> does anyone know how to fix flash on firefox3 (64 bit system)?
<nickishappy> pzhar: add what I had in quotes to the end of the /etc/apt/sources.list file (without the quotes)
<nickishappy> flash works fine here in hardy on 64 bit most of the time
<nickishappy> if all flash fails, restart the browser and it should come back up
<clau30> well yesterday worked fine (after a ln -s) and today... dunno why, it doesn't work anymore
<Ayabara> Dr_Willis: I agree to that as well :-)
 * nickishappy prefers a light theme with a nice black konsole over it
<clau30> heh, works after browser restart.. thanks nickishappy ;)
<pzhar> ok, i've added the line
<Ddek> excuse me, when i try to compile a .c file with a mipsel compiler i get this error "/opt/mcmcc-mipsel/mipsel-linux/bin/ld: cannot open crt1.o" someone can help me?
<Ayabara> if someone can recommend a nice, light theme, I'm happy to listen :-)
<pim> Ddek I think you'd better ask that somewhere else.
<nickishappy> clau30: no problem. I've been using flash on 64bit for a while. It's gotten much better lately
<clau30> yeah, I'm quite happy with it
<clau30> no issues beside this one
<pzhar> how do i install the nightly bulds having changed the sources.list file
<nickishappy> Ddek: that looks like a linker error. You are asking in the wrong place though
<clau30> so thanks again and bye
<nickishappy> one sec pzhar...
<_sourcemaker> what is better: vnc or rdp?
<nickishappy> pzhar: apt-get install kde-nightly-*
<spyketomato> hey all - I have a .tar archive that I made yesterday (while doing a fresh install of kubuntu), and now Ark doesn't want to open it - any ideas if I can check/repair/do SOMETHING with the archive to get what I can out of it?? (it's my entire music collection...)
<PhilRod> spyketomato: "tar tf filename.tar" in a konsole - does that show you a list of files in the archive? (It should if the file is not corrupt)
<spyketomato> PhilRod: yep, it's scolling though everything
<PhilRod> ok, then the archive presumably isn't corrupt
<spyketomato> I'm hoping it isn't :)
<PhilRod> you could just untar it on the command line if all you want is to get the files out:
<PhilRod> tar xvf filename.tar
<PhilRod> that'll extract it to the current directory
<spyketomato> that's all I need - let me see if that works
<spyketomato> weird - seems to be working fine - wonder why ark didn't like the archive...
<spyketomato> made me panic and everything - BAD ark!!
<Dragnslcr> _sourcemaker- usually rdp, but there is no rdp server for Linux that I know of
<nickishappy> ark has been giving me guff lately too
<nickishappy> the other day I had my mom drop to the cli to extract something :)
<spyketomato> maybe ark's just going through some issues... wife's sick or something lol
<Ayabara> is there a "normal" way to build a theme using cmake? never used cmake before, but it looks like it's what I need to do :-)
<wvh> /leave
<pim> hehe
<wolton> how is service's name of "update" in kubuntu 7.10 ?
<wolton> I would like disable this service ... someone knows ?
<Dragnslcr> You mean Adept Updater?
<neville_> Is there ever going to be firefox 3 packaged for Gutsy?
<wolton> well I dont know .. I saw that everyone start computer .. happen one check update
<nickishappy> maybe in backports re[p (not enabled by default)
<nickishappy> *repo
<wolton> everyone = everytime .. sorry
<wolton> nickishappy: but Firefox 3 will be avail for 7.10 ?
<wolton> official releasing
<Dragnslcr> neville_- probably not in the repository
<nickishappy> you'd have to ask a master of the universe (MOTU)
<wolton> ahhahaha
<wolton> ok
<Dragnslcr> !info firefox-3.0 gutsy
<ubottu> Package firefox-3.0 does not exist in gutsy
<wolton> ouch
<wolton> may be only 8.03
<flaccid> i don't think that thing works with the bot right
<neville_> >> Beta 4 is the latest, and it's so ugh
<Dragnslcr> wolton- anyway, you don't want to disable Adept Updater, unless you plan on manually doing apt-get upgrade every day
<wolton> Dragnslcr: yes I want .. how to disable adept updater ?
<wolton> I think "apt-get update", not ?
<wolton> I came from fedora ....
<wolton> and from gnome
<wolton> so little lost in Kubuntu
<flaccid> yeah gutsy-backports needs to be updated if it is to be updated
<flaccid> !enter | wolton
<ubottu> wolton: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> wolton: simply right click and ext adept_notifier from the task tray
<wolton> flaccid: but no adept_notifier in my task tray
<flaccid> sorry what do you want to disable then?
<wolton> check updates
<wolton> I think is a service, not ?
<flaccid> what do you mean?
<flaccid> i havnt heard of it
<wolton> in fedora was yum-updated
<wolton> ok
<flaccid> yeah this isn't fedora last time i checked :)
<ubuntu> hello
<ixenakis> HI :-)
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Dragnslcr> flaccid- I think he wants to disable Adept Notifier, which I already said is a bad idea
<frogonwheels> $#)(* adept notifier - hate it.
<frogonwheels> disabled it straight away.
<frogonwheels> but I do fairly regular aptitude updates - so it's user choice.
<frogonwheels> .. so Dragnslcr's warning still stands flaccid :)
<flaccid> Dragnslcr: yeah i gave the solution to that as well.
<flaccid> there was a warning lol
<neville_> oh well, i'll just make it from source. thanks for your time
<flaccid> people have the choice to disable whatever they want!
<fksls> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5237868#post5237868 <-- someone please help me :/  Re: woke up, pc had shut down, help!!!!
<RurouniJones> Any OSS "Final Draft" style programs (screenplay writing software) out there?
<User657> Can anyone tell me if Kubuntu is ok for a home server?
<enrry> hello, who knows how to set usplash resolution?
<system366> just for future referance incase any1 comes in with same problem of having graphics drivers installed but effects not working. if they have a nVidia GFX card using Legacy drivers they need to Run :  sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<Dragnslcr> User657- should work fine, though if it's a server, you probably don't need a desktop environment, so you could just use Ubuntu Server
<system366> good question... who knows how to set resolution in general? XD
<enrry> system settings
<system366> oh yea i forgot about that. now i feel like a right noob, ty :)
<User657> Would that be easy to setup? I#m new to linux so something easy.
<nickishappy> everyone knows you just add a new modeline to xorg.conf to change resolutions :P
<User657> I was looking at the following tut. It seems simple enough. http://www.techenclave.com/guides-and-tutorials/how-build-low-cost-linux-home-102018.html0
<system366> ooo nickishappy... how do i edit my xorg.conf file again? i always forget :)
<system366> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf? or sumthing like that?
<nickishappy> system336: yeah, about that. ubuntu is actually pretty touchy about the xorg.conf with bullet proof X. I'd stick to the gui tools to be safe
<nickishappy> or sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<system366> well i just tried it and changed the resolution
<system366> resolution changed fine but text is still small
<Dragnslcr> system366- always use kdesu with GUI apps
<enrry> doesn't work
<pim> kdesudo
<User657> Does Kubuntu have a CD distro?
<system366> this only happened sincle i install the xserver-glx and got compiz working... so im guessing i need to change a setting in compiz then?
<Dragnslcr> User657- I've never installed Ubuntu Server, so I don't know what it's like. If you already know how to run a Linux server, I can't imagine it being very difficult
<Dragnslcr> pim- kdesu and kdesudo are the same program now
<system366> user657 for CD distros free go to shipit ubuntu (Google it) and u can get free discs :)
<User657> Thats my problem Dragn. I am a complete newb when it comes to Linux. I am running PCLinuxOS at the mo but I have looked at the tutorial I just sent the link for and I thought I would get some guru advice.
<Dragnslcr> pim- actually, kdesu is just a symlink to kdesudo
<system366> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Factoid pastebinit not found
<system366> ahhh
<system366> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<system366> thar we go lols
<User657> What I actually want to do is have a home server with printing capabilites and access to my files whilst I am away from home.
<Dragnslcr> User657- I guess it depends what you want the server for
<User657> I have over 100 films in avi format. Thousands of MP3's from old CD's I have converted.
<system366> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22112/ Please can sum1 tell me exactly what bits to change??? i need my text bigger but would prefer if i can keep same resolution, was working fine before i got compiz-fusion workig
<Dragnslcr> User657- I don't have any experience with settings up a CUPS server, but setting up an FTP server should be pretty easy
<User657> The other computers in the household are running on windows so it would have to be compatible.
<Dragnslcr> Actually, you probably wouldn't even need FTP, just run sshd and use an SCP client
<system366> my text is so small where u said pretty easy i thought u said pretty sexy... im gunna need a magnifying glass XD
<Dragnslcr> User657- WinSCP is pretty good for file transfers
<User657> See thats all jargon to me. Maybes I am better off sticking with windows.
<system366> User679, trial and error... best way to learn linux... one tip tho. dont type DD in to any rooted console ;)
<Dragnslcr> User657- for SCP, all you need on the server side is an sshd, I think the package name is openssh-server
<Dr_Willis> ssh + winscp = easy way to transfer some files
<Dragnslcr> User657- and on the client side you just use WinSCP
<system366> yes openssh-server and openssh-client so u can work with the server both ways :)
<User657> Basically I would like a point of contact for all my films. Pictures. Files and possibly someway of backing up my pictures. I would also like to be able to backup my server. A kind of raid system.
<system366> or of course he could setup a sharing folder?? :) that works from winndows to linux i believe?
<system366> u can use G-Parted to setup a raid system i think?
<system366> format as a raid drive if you have 2 drives in one computer??? or something like that, i saw raid sumwer yesterday while formatting a drive in linux and i think it was in gparted ::)
<User657> It seems like a bigger project than I first thought.
<fksls> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5237868#post5237868 <-- someone please help me :/  Re: woke up, pc had shut down, help!!!!
<BluesKaj> hOwdy
<rav> hello. i was told yesterday that the b43 kernel module does work on the 2.6.24-19 kernel. but if i do 'sudo iwlist scan' i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22115/
<RurouniJones> Any OSS "Final Draft" style programs (screenplay writing software) out there? celtx to answer my previous question if anyone is interested.
<yao_ziyua1> ﻿how about ff3 for kubuntu now?
<flaccid_> !info firefox | yao_ziyua1
<ubottu> yao_ziyua1: firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<yao_ziyua1> i'm going to ubuntu to test it
<yao_ziyua1> found some bugs under kubuntu
<flaccid_> rav: did you use the guide on the wiki for that driver?
<SlimG2> krita 1.6.3 still creates a 1px transparent edge along the bottom and right edge of a picture when resized to less than origianl, anyone else got this problem? or just me?
<Calum> Hi folks: I'm having some real problems getting a vanilla ethernet connection established with 8.04/KDE4 - not having much joy Googling.  Anyone have any pointers?
<flaccid_> Calum: check hardware support for your card
<Calum> Realtek 8139 - worked in 6.06 (and SuSE 7.0, for that matter ;)
<tzd> anyone using Krusader here please?
<PhilRod> Calum: how far have you got? does the interface show up in ifconfig?
<flaccid_> tzd: i use it
<Calum> PhilRod, Yes, the interface exists, and avahi (which I don't understand at all) assigns an IP to it in the 169.* range, but nothing is pingable
<PhilRod> Calum: ok, I don't understand avahi either, but afaict it just gets in the way
<Calum> I also note that ipv6 is enabled and wonder if there could be a conflict of some kind going on
<Calum> LOL, I'm glad it's just not me.
<flaccid_> Calum: thats normal
<flaccid_> Calum: you can stop avahi by sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop to see if its the problem
<tzd> flaccid_: great :) I have this issue with "user actions".. when i right click a file i get 40 "actions" listed even when i deleted most of them? Do you experience the same issue or do you have a solution to this please? I found something on google referring to a xml file but that one matched my settings :/
<PhilRod> Calum: if the interface is up and you have a dhcp server on your network, you should be able to get an address with "sudo dhclient eth0" (or whatever the interface is)
<flaccid_> tzd: sorry can't really help.. i've never touched the actions etc.
<flaccid_> you might want to kill the running dhcpd and dhcdbd
<flaccid_> as well Calum before running dhclient
<Calum> flaccid_, good idea.  I tried killing avahi and running dhclient to no avail.
<tzd> flaccid_: hmm ok but you've must have experienced that same thing? If you try right clicking on a file in krusader and just hoovering over user actions then you'll get that massive list right?
<flaccid_> Calum: check your log and dmesg..
<Calum> Will do.
<flaccid_> tzd: sure i do
<tzd> flaccid_: cool, thanks :)
<Calum> Before I reboot, can I get a list of suggestions for debugging info (lspci, etc) that might be of any use?  No point ping-ponging back and forth!
<flaccid_> Calum: um look for errors and advise what happens with dhclient
<Calum> nae bother.  Be back in half an hour!
<flaccid_> whatever nae means
<cappy_> hello, i got a problem... i installed PAM and now i cant use root user ,What should i do ?
<Dr_Willis> I cant say that ive ever used pam. SO cant help much
<Dr_Willis> !info pam
<ubottu> Package pam does not exist in hardy
<jussi01> cappy_: what do you mean by root user?
<jussi01> ie. sudo?
<cappy_> su , sudo , kdesu . gksudo
<cappy_> either of them
<cappy_> it print me that i typed 3 times wrong password
<cappy_> without touching my keyboard
<flaccid_> pam is already used in ubuntu and the sudo password is the user password and not the root one if thats what you are trying
<rav> flaccid: no, i just used 'sudo modprobe b43'
<flaccid_> !wireless | rav
<ubottu> rav: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid_> its linked from there rav for your b43
<cappy_> i downloaded Linux PAM and compiled it myself
<flaccid_> why? if so perhaps you misconfigured it
<cappy_> it was in
<cappy_> policykit's deps
<flaccid_> and why?
<cappy_> policy kit was in HAL deps
<cappy_> ;d
<cappy_> and i couldn't install HAL From reps
<flaccid_> hal also comes with kubuntu by default
<cappy_> and i decided to compile latest version from tarballs
<flaccid_> !ebter | cappy_
<ubottu> Factoid ebter not found
<flaccid_> !enter | cappy_
<ubottu> cappy_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cappy_> ok
<flaccid_> yes it seems for no reason
<cappy_> when i tried to install HAL with sudo apt-get install hal, it prints me error with --configure
<omega_> need some help ... anyone? i need to instal rhide .... as a ubuntu beginner ... the problem is: the instaler asc for libstdc++2.10-glib2.2 ... i've installed libstdc++5 i guess so .... but the same shit ...
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i have cool brand new hookas for you
<ubuntu> come on guys
<ubuntu> fuck you
<ubuntu> kill niggers
<pim> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<flaccid_> !language | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BluesKaj> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<stdin> BluesKaj: too late
<flaccid_> cappy_: don't tell us an error, pastebin the error to show us
<fksls> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5237868#post5237868 <-- someone please help me :/  Re: woke up, pc had shut down, help!!!!  X Server terminated unexpectedly
<BluesKaj> right on stdin
<flaccid_> !language | omega_
<ubottu> omega_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<stdin> omega_: we don't have that package, it's a (very) old version and we don't use it
<cappy_> it doesnt matter the HAL
<Dr_Willis> Kubuntu the 'clean' channel.
<omega_> ok
<omega_> one moment
<cappy_> its about su, sudo etc.
<flaccid_> cappy_: you broke it by something outside of kubuntu support scope it seems
<cappy_> i will try to restart
<Dr_Willis> !find PAM
<ubottu> Found: libapache2-mod-auth-pam, libpam-krb5, libpam-ldap, libpam-mount, libpam-opie (and 77 others)
<Dr_Willis> wowsers. theres a lot of PAM things :)
<omega_> i've got the binaries from here http://www.rhide.com/ ... i've opened the file ... and the package installer report "error: dependency is not satisfiable: libstdc++2.10-glib2.2" ...... after this .... i've .. "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5" ..... and all the old shit ....
<flaccid_> considering the user did something unnecessary and hasn't advised why or what is trying to be achieved or even the config used for what was installed etc. its a bit crazy..
<flaccid_> omega_: stop swearing!
<Dr_Willis> Old stdc++ and other old libs can be a real problem.
<stdin> omega_: 1) don't swear, 2) I told you already, we don't have that package
<flaccid_> and omega_ stdin has already advised that is an old version which is not in ubuntu anymore
<Dr_Willis> omega_,  it may be best if you recompiled from source.
<omega_> thanx ..so what can i do for an c++ ide ...... recompiled what ?
<omega_> rhide?
<flaccid_> yeah or contact the 3rd party provider and complain
<omega_> there is some ....  chanel for .ro users?
<flaccid_> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<omega_> multam
<elbasan> there is any way that I can make ChameleonMega digikam to work on my Kubuntu
<_sourcemaker> I am using currently the remote desktop connection with kde.... but the graphic response is realy slow... what's wrong?
<Icelab> hi
<flaccid_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<elbasan> any idea
<Icelab> the question is the follow
<Icelab> somebody can tell me if is ok that when i insert the pen drive on the desktop appare the icin of the pen and icon of floppy?
<Dr_Willis> _sourcemaker,  the shared desktop stuff can be sluggish. disable fancy eyecandy, and wallpaper. and if you can reduce the # of colors or resolution of the desktop
<_sourcemaker> Dr_Willis: I have already done...
<Dr_Willis> Icelab,  You are worried about the icon?
<Dr_Willis> Icelab,  you could customize the icon if you wanted to I guess. :)
<Icelab> sorry for my english worried??
<Dr_Willis> _sourcemaker,  i ten to keep vnc and a 'private' shared desktop that run a minimal window manager like jwm. I normally do NOT share the currently running desktop.
<Dr_Willis> Icelab,  you dident really ask a question... Is it ok that you get an icon?  or is there some other issue?
<elbasan> hey guys any idea for my digkam\
<_sourcemaker> Dr_Willis: when i move the mouse... it takes a lot of time... until the screen repaint has been completed... Well... when I connect to an windows machine... the session is very fast... :-)
<Dr_Willis> _sourcemaker,  there may be sime compression featres you could enable. I rarely use that feature.  Ive heard that FreeNX is speedier then vnc. but never use it.
<Icelab> yes i have costomized but i think it is a bug because the icon of pen is diplaied but i don't understand because it is dispolaied the icon of floppy
<thewhitepelican> I'm running kde 4.1 beta 1, through ubuntu under virtual box. I've made a discovery. When in kubuntu, I try to shut down and it drops me to the ubuntu sign in screen (I used GDM). When I go into Gnome, and shut down, it shuts down the guest like it's supposed to. I realize it's just a beta but will this be fixed soon?
<flaccid_> !kde4 | thewhitepelican
<ubottu> thewhitepelican: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<_sourcemaker> !FreeNX
<Schuenemann> hi
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Dr_Willis> Icelab,  i doubt if its a problem as to what icon it shows. I think it tries to pick an icon depending on what sort of device it thinks the usb thing is.
<thewhitepelican> ok, how do I easily get rid of 4.1 beta 1 and downgrade to 4.04?
<flaccid_> thewhitepelican: this is not the place to ask
<Dr_Willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Icelab> sorry doc, but i think that only the icon of pen drive must be displaied when i fix and not the iconn of floppy??
<thewhitepelican> so where do I ask, flaccid_ ?
<flaccid_> [00:26] <ubottu> thewhitepelican: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<_sourcemaker> Dr_Willis: is there a difference between vnc and rdp?
<jmichaelx> ubottu is actually out of date. it should say 4.0.5
<ubottu> jmichaelx: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jmichaelx> ubottu, i certainly don't
<ubottu> jmichaelx: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Schuenemann> what packages do I need to install for compiz?
<flaccid_> stdin: can you update the factoid for kde4?
<flaccid_> !compiz-fusion | Schuenemann
<ubottu> Schuenemann: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_Willis> _sourcemaker,  i think so.. but i never use rdp. windows has rdp by default I belive. I only ever use vnc in all its 1000+ variations :)
<_sourcemaker> Dr_Willis: ok... thanks
<flaccid_> rdp and vnc totally different protocol
<_sourcemaker> flaccid_: rdp is the windows one... right?
<flaccid_> yeah and its on linux now too
<Dr_Willis> I often have vnc set where it spawns a 'hidden'  desktop that runs my torrent client and a few other things I like to check on remotely
<Schuenemann> flaccid_, thanks, I was looking for that
<flaccid_> np
<stdin> !kde4 | flaccid_
<ubottu> flaccid_: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid_> thanks stdin sir
<stdin> :)
<_sourcemaker> Dr_Willis: ok... and you are using the kde once.. or some other stuff light tightvnc...?
<Jucato> pfft... stdin's too fast...
<Dr_Willis> _sourcemaker,  i rarely if ever use the ones in kde or gnome. I tend to use vnc4server
<Schuenemann> does that remix version of hardy come with KDE 4?
<flaccid_> haha
<Schuenemann> I mean, stable KDE 4
<_sourcemaker> Dr_Willis: thanks... I wil try vnc4server
<flaccid_> yep Schuenemann, well at least upgradeable to 4.0.5
<Dr_Willis> _sourcemaker,  ages ago there was issues with some of the vnc server variants.. vnc4server worked :) so i use it
<Schuenemann> flaccid_, but it's not KDE beta, right?
<Schuenemann> or RC
<_sourcemaker> Dr_Willis: is there performance better than the build in kde vnc?
<flaccid_> Schuenemann: correct
<flaccid_> we are waiting for 4.1 which is due um soon
<Schuenemann> well, I guess I'll try the remix version then
<Schuenemann> I'm still using gutsy
<flaccid_> cool
<Schuenemann> btw, since when shipit started sending only 1 CD?
<Schuenemann> makes it harder to share with work or university colleagues
<flaccid_> quite a while ago iirc
<flaccid_> you don't have cd burners at uni?
<flaccid_> Jucato: topic can be updated but :)
<Schuenemann> yeah, those who use linux burn without any problem
<Schuenemann> but windows people wouldn't
* Jucato changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Get Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Released! http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release | KDE 4.0.5 in backports
<flaccid_> any decent operating system can burn an iso9660
<Schuenemann> I brought the ISO there, almost nobody was interested :)
<Schuenemann> it is easier to just share the pressed cd
<flaccid_> yeah the usual story :o
<Schuenemann> but I think many people were requesting the cd and never used
<flaccid_> i find it quicker to burn then waiting a week or two at least for shipit
<flaccid_> yeah lots of coasters
<Schuenemann> me too
<flaccid_> and its a quick release cycle too
<Schuenemann> specially because there'll be a newer version a few months later
<flaccid_> yep
<flaccid_> i mean its all very accessible for those that actually want to give it a go
<tappulii> hello, I got a problem with desktop wallpaper since updating to hardy. I only get dark blue colour as a background and no wallpaper at all. Could someone help me out?
<flaccid_> tappulii: what happens when you change the wallpaper in configure desktop?
<BluesKaj> heh, I burned 2 cds that were frisbees 'til i realized that the cd-r's were faulty , only 3 good ones out of 10.
<_sourcemaker> it's there a configuration dialog to configure the special effects for kde?
<_sourcemaker> to first startup dialog as command?
<tappulii> flaccid_: nothing happens, the same dark blue color stays.
<flaccid_> _sourcemaker: which effects and what do you mean 'first startup dialog ..
<flaccid_> tappulii: weird. im not sure what the problem could be sorry
<_sourcemaker> flaccid_: when I start kde the first time... without having a kde home dir... a screen appears to configure the speed and kde effects... memory usage...
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, for myself, I was use RW :-)
<BluesKaj> don't buy Fuji
<tappulii> flaccid_: too bad :(
<Schuenemann> heh
<BluesKaj> I use RW's as well , but some are permanent, like music for my car.
<flaccid_> _sourcemaker: you want to get back to that program to change things?
<_sourcemaker> flaccid_: right
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, don't it support USB?
<lenea> i've got a problem mounting my drives. can anyone please help? i'm using kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4
<BluesKaj> my car cdplayer doesn't have a usb
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Schuenemann> talking about music, is there any site that sells music not in that stupid encrypted windows media player junk?
<flaccid_> _sourcemaker: yep its a program, trying to remember the binary name hmm
<flaccid_> !kde4 | lenea
<ubottu> lenea: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid_> Schuenemann: there are many, check google. beatport is pretty good if you like that music
<AkariTakai> Can anyone help me with an unusual samba problem?
<Schuenemann> flaccid_, all I've heard about sell an encrypted mp3 file
<flaccid_> _sourcemaker: as per Jucato its kpersonalizer
<_sourcemaker> flaccid_: great... thanks
<flaccid_> np
 * flaccid_ wishes they wouldn't use american spelling
<Jucato> (he who codes, decides :P)
<Schuenemann> flaccid_, nice site, but limited to that kind of music =/
<flaccid_> Schuenemann: yeah but there should be some for more commercial music but i don't know where
<ginjeet> Hi, I have some issues and need help. Anyone?
<flaccid_> Jucato: can you confirm if 'Desktop Settings Wizard' is in your Settings folder in kmenu? i think there is a logical bug in kpersonalizer in that kubuntu doesn't include this shortcut as advised in the last step of kpersonalizer
<flaccid_> !ask | ginjeet
<ubottu> ginjeet: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jucato> flaccid_: there usually isn't a "Settings" menu in Kubuntu. it's not a logical bug but more of a Kubuntu customization afaik
<Jucato> also, kpersonalizer isn't installed by default I think (or last I checked KDE 3 last year)
<flaccid_> Jucato: well the 'Advanced Desktop Effects Settings' goes in the settings menu
<lenea> i've just installed xmms2. doesn't it have gui or why can't i find it under K-menu -> Multimedia??
<flaccid_> !info kpersonalizer
<ubottu> kpersonalizer (source: kdebase): installation personalizer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2 (hardy), package size 450 kB, installed size 820 kB
<Jucato> flaccid_: let me check. still might be a Kubuntu customization to remove it's entry from the menu...
<ginjeet> My kubuntu updated to the newest kernel (i think 2.6.24.19) the sound started to be very laggy and after a restart the system cant find my sound card.
<flaccid_> well if its included in default install or not the program references something which doesn't exist but should be in the kpersonalizer pkg
<psyco> Anyone know how to fix the Black menus when Baghira and KDE are mixed?
<Jucato> flaccid_: it's not the only app that does that. for example, a lot of Konqueror documentation/help would reference to menus that are not in Kubuntu's konqueror
<Jucato> it's really going to be hard to keep track of all of that...
<flaccid_> i see that as a useability issue
<Jucato> flaccid_: btw.. Advanced Desktop Effects?
<Schuenemann> lenea, how did you install it?
<flaccid_> Jucato: actually thats not what i thought it was
<lenea> Schuenemann : sudo apt-get install xmms2
<flaccid_> Jucato: that seems to run ccsm, not sure what pkg that is from
<Jucato> compiz
<Jucato> so of course KDE/Kubuntu has nothing to do with that ;)
<flaccid_> like i said its not what i thought it was
<Schuenemann> lenea, it should be there... run xmms2 in konsole to see if it's ok
<lenea> Schuenemann : it's ok. but i need it gui :D
<flaccid_> Jucato: i will submit a bug
<Jucato> flaccid_: to where?
<Schuenemann> lenea, it has a gui when you run it, doesn't it?
<flaccid_> launchpad
<lenea> Schuenemann : nope, it's just text-mode
<Jucato> flaccid_: um... what exactly is your bug though?
<flaccid_> that there should be a menu entry
<Schuenemann> lenea, was it package xmms? I have that one installed
<Jucato> flaccid_: vanilla kde menu, there is. it was a kubuntu decision to remove it
<ginjeet> My kubuntu updated to the newest kernel (i think 2.6.24.19) the sound started to be very laggy and after a restart the system cant find my sound card. Can someone please help?
<lenea> Schuenemann : nope, it was xmms2
<lenea> Schuenemann : i can't seem to find the package named xmms
<flaccid_> Jucato: thats no good. then i guess the suggestion should be removed from kpersonalizer so it doesn't reference something non existant
<Jucato> (that's even worse)
<flaccid_> well this is the nature of quality control
<Jucato> ginjeet: does your sound work better if you boot into the former kernel you used?
<ginjeet> I havent tried.
<ginjeet> I have that option in grub?
<Jucato> flaccid_: sure. but you might as well file a bug for every piece of KDE upstream/vanilla documentation that makes references to things the Kubuntu might have removed or changed
<flaccid_> the user doesn't care about the technicalities here, only that what they were asked does not exist...
<flaccid_> Jucato: so be it, if i need to prove a point..
<Jucato> (does "the user" know about kpersonalizer in the first place? if yes, then he would know how to run it as well)
<ginjeet> Jucato: ill check the other kernel and come back
<Jucato> anyway, file away. I'm not going to stop you
<flaccid_> Jucato: yes and if you create a new user with no profile it will pop up on first logon. is it so hard for the kde and kubuntu to talk about this issue and work out a solution, shouldnt be...
<flaccid_> +people
<Schuenemann> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flaccid_> Jucato: where else is stuff like this hard-coded?
<Jucato>  <Jucato> flaccid_: sure. but you might as well file a bug for every piece of KDE upstream/vanilla documentation that makes references to things the Kubuntu might have removed or changed
<ginjeet> Jucato: no sound in prevous kernel
<flaccid_> you said recently that kubuntu doesn't mod much
<Jucato> excuse me?
<flaccid_> Jucato: specifically what?
 * Jucato wonders where or when he said that
<flaccid_> i guess you don't recall that conversation
<Schuenemann> I tried running 'compiz --replace' and I got a black screen and then weird stuff happened (like frozen task bar, no title bar and no keyboard). This is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22138/
<Jucato> if you do, please paste my exact words. I will need to correct myself then
<Jucato> (or kick myself in the butt for making such a blatant misstatement)
<flaccid_> it would take me a long time to find Jucato
<flaccid_> we were talking about differences between kde trunk and kubuntu
<Schuenemann> Checking for Xgl: not present. --> err... what package do I need? xserver-xgl?
<Jucato> flaccid_: trunk is KDE 4... we're referring to changes in KDE 3 in here
<Jucato> *huge* difference in situations
<flaccid_> does Kubuntu have documentation on their modifcations for packaging etc. ?
<flaccid_> Jucato: true, then you must have been referring to kde4 although my question at the time was general and not specific to kde4
<darkdelusions_> ok irssi and putty do not mix well together :)
<flaccid_> Schuenemann: yeah
<flaccid_> i think its important that kubuntu documents its modifcations and strategies here for useability and quality purposes
<flaccid_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/242145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242145 in kdebase "kpersonalizer should have a menu entry for itself in Settings -> Desktop Settings Wizard" [Undecided,New]
<ginjeet> gosh.
<flaccid_> im crashin
<zaku-> can some one help me out a bit please
<Schuenemann> !ask | zaku-
<ubottu> zaku-: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eagles0513875> has anyone ever migrated the data on an active directory server to an ldap server
<zaku-> theres 1 hard disk on this computer that has windows installed on it, and the windows wont open anymore, at the moment im using kubuntu live cd to access on computer but i can't access on the hard disk
<stdin> !ntfs | zaku-
<ubottu> zaku-: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<zaku-> thanks :D
<eagles0513875> stdin: still have yet to find someone to respond to my ldap question lol
<stdin> eagles0513875: have you tried the forum yet?
<eagles0513875> stdin: im in no big hurry i can ask the teacher of my linux cert course
<eagles0513875> this is for my new job possibly and i dont start that until tuesday
<candive> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<eagles0513875> candive: i know about that but i am wanting to know if its possible to migrate everything that is on a windows active dir server to an ldap server
<stdin> eagles0513875: linuxquestions.org it usually a good place to look, it's got quite an extensive archive now
<eagles0513875> stdin: kooll thanks
<candive> stdin, just checking for myself sorry
<eagles0513875> candive: there is a possibility that my college might migrate to ldap
<candive> stdin, I'm new
<clau30> hi. I have a problem with usb pen drives. mount sais: UDF-fs: No VRS found ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<eagles0513875> candive: welcome to the best distro on earth lol
<eagles0513875> stdin: im slowly managing to convert my school from winblows to linux
<clau30> it happenes on 2 different drives, one I tried to reformat, repartition etc w/o any luck..
<igor_> kdenlive doen't export timeline in medium quality formats (when I select that tab button "expor" gets disabled)
<candive> I am in love with ubuntu
<candive> all of them
<PhilRod> clau30: sounds like you're using the wrong filesystem type. Have you tried other types? (mount -t fstype)
<candive> Keep up the Great work everyone, chow
<clau30> PhilRod: ah, found a solution
<Pollywog> does the bootlogger still work in Ubuntus?
<Pollywog> I can't seem to get it to log
<clau30> there was an entry in /etc/fstab for the cdrom
<Pollywog> I have it set to yes in /etc/default/bootlogd
<Pollywog> in Gutsy
<Seren__> I got an issue with kate : I select UTF-8 when saving a file, and when I use the file command, it says that my file is actually iso 8859.
<Seren__> is kate wrong ? or file result ?
<Pollywog> this boot error started today after I upgraded some kernel stuff
<Pollywog> to 2.6.24-19
<Pollywog> maybe doing that was a mistake
<Schuenemann> is there any tutorial explaining the basics of kernel recompilation?
<jussi01> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jussi01> Schuenemann: ^^^^
<Schuenemann> jussi01, is it easy to follow? no advanced knowlegde required?
<jussi01> Schuenemann: why dont you have a read and find out?
<jussi01> ;)
<Schuenemann> jussi01, afraid to mess something up :p
<Schuenemann> but I'll take a look
<Daisuke_Laptop> Reasons for NOT compiling a custom kernel:
<Daisuke_Laptop> You have no idea what you are doing, and if you break something, you'll need help fixing it. Depending on what you do wrong, you might end up having to reinstall your system from scratch.
<Jucato> Schuenemann: compiling a kernel doesn't mean you have to remove a previously working and installed kernel... in fact it is always recommended not to do that
<Jucato> so even if you mess something up, the worst that could happen is you reboot again and again
<Schuenemann> hmm... so I can have more than one at the same time
<Jucato> (not counting hardware problems of course)
<Schuenemann> I mean I can swap them
<Jucato> sure. that's actually what happens when you "upgrade" to a new kernel
<Jucato> a new kernel is installed, the old one isn't removed, and a new entry is added to menu.lst
<Schuenemann> nice
<Schuenemann> I wanted to remove unused stuff I don't use
<Jucato> you only have to remove a kernel if and only if (hm.... that would be <-> in logic) you are absolutely sure you don't need it, even for failsafe/backup purposes
<ubuntu> salut
<ubuntu> il y'a qlq
<Schuenemann> alright
<eagles0513875> !fr | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Schuenemann> Jucato, does it take a long time to compile? like hours?
<eagles0513875> thats dependent on the processor
<Jucato> hm... depends on how much features you put into the kernel. there is no standard time afaik
<eagles0513875> Jucato: what bout processor
<Schuenemann> that too
<Jucato> eagles0513875: of course that factors in as well (but that's obvious isn't it?)
<Schuenemann> I would remove notebook stuff, for example
<eagles0513875> i want to do like schuenemann is doing but i dont know where to start
<eagles0513875> since i have this on a laptop i want to remove the desktop stuff
<Schuenemann> use that link that was just pasted
<Daisuke_Laptop> Jucato: <-> or iff
<eagles0513875> which one lol
<Schuenemann> then tell me if you did so I can do too :p
<Schuenemann> [13:18:20] <ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Jucato> Daisuke_Laptop: the book we have for class uses symbols more than abbrv's
<eagles0513875> thanks kinda funny i am actually goign to mess with the server kernel source to do this
<Daisuke_Laptop> Jucato: discrete mathematics & logic?
<Jucato> hm.. there's another nice guide, but not oriented towards ubuntu.. hold on
<Jucato> Daisuke_Laptop: Discrete Structures in Computer Science :P </offtopic>
<Jucato> this really helped me in my first kernel compiling: http://www.kroah.com/lkn/
 * Jucato still has to update his kernel... makes mental note
<eagles0513875> Jucato: already know about that im also going to be learning about it as part 2 of my certification
<mefisto__> is there a way to find hardware info about my ram?
<pim> Yes
<pim> sudo lshw will give you system information
<mefisto__> is it normal that you get no product and vendor info for ram?
<Schuenemann> mefisto__, I don't get either
<herbert> hello
<herbert> does it really work ?
<Schuenemann> Jucato, did you recompile yours?
<herbert> excuse me : if someone could say "hello Herbert" I'd sure that it works (please)
<eagles0513875> hey
<Schuenemann> yes, it workds
<Schuenemann> works*
<mefisto__> what I really want to do is know whether a system had DDR or DDR2 ram installed. can I find out without opening the case?
<tzd> anyone with vmware and kubuntu hardy that knows why my sound won't work on guest os winXp please?
<herbert> thank you Schuenemann
 * pim is away: Is voor nu afwezig.
<martosurf> hi, recently downloaded openSUSE 11 kd4... impressive GFX and glitchy as ever!! being new to linux -altough i tried *lot* of distros i'm keep returning to Ubuntu, it rocks! well, in fact after slowreading the KDE4 project page I want to give it a try
<Schuenemann> mefisto__, hmmm... I think that depends on the motherboard. My last one outputted DDR and this one doesn't
<Schuenemann> mefisto__, doesn't 'sudo lshw | grep DDR' output anything?
<eljefe> is openssh-server available with the standard, post-install repos ?
<martosurf> being an 'ex' gnomer KDE4 is a brand new world, what I just want to know is if Kubuntu ports stealthed by default, actually Ubuntu have them closed only
<mefisto__> Schuenemann: no, nothing
<martosurf> 'are stealthed' i mean :P
<elbasan> hey guys any idea how to make a digkam to work on kubuntu
<martosurf> [elbasan] what's you're problem
<elbasan> i have a chameleonmega digkam but i can not make to work on my kubuntu and I am new on linux
<lascar> how do i enable 7z support?
<martosurf> elbasan: did you try with a generic driver?
<elbasan> I have a CD but it is for XP
<martosurf> elbasan: also you may check manufacterer's website for linux drivers
<elbasan> the fany is that i can find their web site
<martosurf> elbasan: lol xD
<eljefe> is openssh-server available with the standard, post-install repos ?
<mefisto__> lascar: do you have p7zip-full installed?
<lascar> no
<lascar> thanx
<martosurf> elbasan: try launching adept and see if your cammera is supported, if so you need just to download the needed package
<elbasan> I installed wine that runs windows applications on linux
<elbasan> maybe I can install driver for the camera
<cmdrtebok> hey how do i go about making firefox the default browser?
<elbasan> what do you think martosurf
<eagles0513875> u talking bout winblows elbasan
<eagles0513875> winblows and msft
<elbasan> no if you go to system settings-advanced tab-- windows applications
<martosurf> elbasan: yeah, good point try and go ahead
<elbasan> i installed Wine but then what
<martosurf> elbasan: wine is known to suppert several kernel-deep drivers like DVD-RegionFree and others, so it might work
<martosurf> elbasan: run cammera driver installer
<elbasan> i dont know how to use
<martosurf> elbasan: you don't need to use nothing, wine installas a layer topmost your linux so windows apps actually thinks they're running on windows
<elbasan> I run .exe file from the CD that came with the camera and it finish installing but where is
<Accidus> I'm having problem with audio. It used to work, but then I installed Skype. Once installed, audio worked, but the mic didn't. Now audio doesn't work either. I can't say for sure that Skype caused it, but it may have been the cause. I'm running Kubuntu Hardy...
<elbasan> how I know it is working
<martosurf> elbasan: did you try running any cammera supported application? please take a look if cammera is now supported on any linux app
<Accidus> I've tried reconfiguring using the system menu and the kmix app
<Accidus> None work.
<lascar> Accidus: No sound system-wide, or just Skype?
<elbasan> I tryed on digkam-- add new camera but i can see my camera name from the list
<Accidus> system wide
<elbasan> and I click autodetect but nothink
<lascar> accidus: you're not using a notebook, are you?
<Accidus> Nope, table PC
<martosurf> elbasan: can't help, don't know to do pal, sorry =(
<elbasan> thanks
<Accidus> Another thing, in the Sound System dialog, when I change the settings and click "apply", it says it tries to restart the sound system
<Accidus> There's a percentage bar appearing
<lascar> and it hangs?
<Accidus> and whenever it gets to 100%, it zeros again
<eagles0513875> Accidus: outa curiosity what kinda tablet pc is it
<Accidus> not tablet
<Accidus> Table
<Accidus> You know
<lascar> desktop.
<Accidus> The usual
<eagles0513875> desktop
<Accidus> yes
<eagles0513875> lol
<Accidus> :-)
<eagles0513875> lol whoops
<Accidus> Sorry about that
<eagles0513875> its ok
<Accidus> Language difference
<Accidus> :-)
<Accidus> Anyway, the weird thing about the percentage bar is that it slows down
<Accidus> The first time it goes from 0% to 100% quite quickly
<lascar> accidus: what did you do in kmix?
<Accidus> Then it do it again, more slowly
<Accidus> Then slower yet, etc.
<Accidus> I thought maybe things were muted or whatever
<Accidus> So I toggled the mute buttons on and off
<tekstacy> !apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Accidus> ubottu: was that aimed at me?
<ubottu> Accidus: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lascar> elbasan: what's your problem?
<Accidus> Oops
<Accidus> lol
<Accidus> What an impression I must be making
<tekstacy> :)
<lascar> :-)
<eagles0513875> Accidus: lol its funny seeing people talk to the bot
<Accidus> For my case it can be argued that I'm after a full day at work
<Accidus> So I'm allowed some slack, right? :-)
<elbasan> lascar I have a digkam but it is not working on my kubuntu
<elbasan> and I am new with that
<eagles0513875> Accidus: you new to kubuntu and the world of linux
<lascar> elbasan: detected?
<elbasan> not
<Accidus> Well... I've had a linux os 5 years ago in uni, but I can't say I was a specialist even then
<Accidus> Recently I switched again
<Accidus> So you could say I'm a newbie to Linux
<eagles0513875> im actually working on my first level of certification
<Accidus> Certification to what?
<elbasan> lascar any idea
<eagles0513875> Accidus: linux certification from linux professional institute lpi.org
<kumamoto> could be lpic
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: yes it is
<kumamoto> too late
<lascar> elbasan: has kubuntu detected it?
<elbasan> no
<Accidus> Ah. Good luck! Wish I knew that much...
<eagles0513875> its worth doing em i think
<elbasan> I go to digkam add new kam. i dont see my camera name on the list
<lascar> elbasan: "kdesu kcontrol" in konsole.
<kumamoto> i hear if you have played with ubuntu or it variants you can actually pass LPIC I with no issue
<eagles0513875> im doing part 2 of the first level of certification going to learn bout securit networking customizing the kernel apache sendmail and a bunch of other stuff
<elbasan> O boy what i have to do lascar
<Accidus> So... Any idea what I can do in order to fix the problem? Or at least diagnoze it better?
<lascar> elbasan: under Peripherals
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: actually seems like the exam focuses on rpm based distros like centos more then kubuntu
<lascar> go to Digital Camera
<elbasan> wher is
<kumamoto> man then I am way behind the new LPIC at first it was more debian oriented
<kumamoto> see what i know
<lascar> elbasan: take your time, "Peripherals" is the fifth listed item from the top.
<lascar> elbasan: and "Digital Camera" is just underneath it
<elbasan> under system
<elbasan> on the K menu
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: its both but more focused on rpm based distros
<lascar> elbasan: go to k menu
<eagles0513875> they do mention dpkg and stuff like that and other debian based features but focus more on rpms based distros
<elbasan> ok
<lascar> elbasan: then run command
<elbasan> ok
<lascar> type in "kdesu kcontrol"
<lascar> (withouth the quotes)
<kumamoto> good to know
<kumamoto> was working to get my RHCE
<elbasan> ok
<kumamoto> and some LPIC before end of this year at least
<elbasan> I ma on digital kamera
<elbasan> nothing
<lascar> add camera
<elbasan> ok
<elbasan> it's not on the list
<elbasan> I have a largan chameleonmega
<lascar> hmm...google it?
<lascar> sorry i can't help further, elbasan.
<elbasan> thanks man
<Accidus> Hmm... Any ideas what could be causing the problem?
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: if u do lpi ull be well versed in rpm based distros
<Accidus> Or at least, what can I do to find out what's causing it?
<elbasan> what do you think can wine that runs windows applications run my camera
<elbasan> lascar
 * pim is back.
<lascar> elbasan: from my wine-ing experience, i'm gonna say, "it's a tossup."
<kumamoto> I guess I concerntrate on rpm --verify <some package> instead of dpkg -i --configure -a
<lascar> elbasan: search for the web for a native solution first.
<elbasan> ok thanks man
<kumamoto> so yum packaging is included ?
<Accidus> Anyone?
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: yep part one is heaviest part of exam is cli stuff
<eagles0513875> just start part 2 on friday
<eagles0513875> !patience | Accidus
<ubottu> Accidus: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Accidus> Of course, sorry :-|
<kumamoto> multiple choice or all practical?
<eagles0513875> fill in blanks multiple choice
<eagles0513875> Accidus: you will get used to it in here
<lascar> (indeed, Accidus)
<tinin> Hi, I'd like to buy a tabletpc, how do I know if the touch screen will work with kubuntu?
<lascar> (you don't) ;-)
<Accidus> I hope, only as an assiter, not assistee :)
<kumamoto> anyone played with the new wine-1.0
<eagles0513875> i wanna
<eagles0513875> lol
<alan__> is it good?
<alan__> Any new game supported?
<kumamoto> I haven't tried it, I was going to upgrade my workstation at work and see if I can install a game
<kumamoto> wait..... isn't there a app for installing windows games in linux
<kumamoto> I forget the name
<pim> Of course not. It was in a code-freeze until 1.0
<partylib> hi
<partylib>  hi is thier  a way to get ubuntu to log on to a active directory domain
<eagles0513875> partylib: i think its ldap you need im not sure
<partylib> oh
<eagles0513875> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<kumamoto> come to think of it , what would be the proper use of LDAP
<FSHero> hello everyone; How would I go about compiling the rt2570 module for my wireless NIC using module assistant?
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: its the linux cersion of active directory
<kumamoto> forgive my ignorance what is active directory used for?
<kumamoto> I haven't used windows since WIN98 I wouldn't have a clue
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: domains i think
<eagles0513875> \join #windows
<kumamoto> oh hells no
<kumamoto> lol
<eagles0513875> wasnt saying u i wanted to join
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: back
<FSHero> In Hardy Heron, the font in Konsole looks a bit unclear... is it anti-aliased?
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_Directory
<kumamoto> now I will have do some research on LDAP and see if I can use it in the mean time try to build a uber NAS server that will be running freeNAS
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: you trying to back up windows machines
<eagles0513875> server that is
<Lenaud01> there any software that can do incremental backups on a remote webserver ?
<kumamoto> I don't have single windows machine in my house
<kumamoto> Lenaud01: Backula
<kumamoto> or it is Bakula
<Accidus> Thanks for that guildelines page. I've been in support forums for quite some time (only not on Linux, obviously :-)) and it sums it up nicely :-)
<Lenaud01> I dont use windows at all either
<Lenaud01> use too
<Lenaud01> installing Bacula thakns
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: i only have to play games
<eagles0513875> my desktop i was using wine and i was able to play games
<kumamoto> Lenaud01: I haven't used it in that way but make sure it has that feature before installing it
<eagles0513875> would lov to open a business to port games to linux for the manufacturers
<eagles0513875> im actually in the process of converting my college ovr to linux
<kumamoto> eagles0513875: games I used cedega
<eagles0513875> they might start by switching to an ldap server
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: to cheap to pay
<kumamoto> eagles0513875: me too, here comes usenet
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> ur tempting me
<eagles0513875> *your
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: one thing i need to crack is the rar file of crossover that i have
<eagles0513875> its got a password on it
<kumamoto> eagles0513875: I used it at work since we got bandwidth on steriods
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> dont get me started bout that my isp is crud
<kumamoto> there is a password cracking tool can use
<kumamoto> check your install software on your start menu
<kumamoto> forget the name
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: whats it called lol
<kumamoto> gimme a sec see if I find it
<kumamoto> oooo ...  ophcrack
<kumamoto> something to that effect
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: ya i need to get that off the server at work tomorrow lol
<kumamoto> I don't know if 'John the Ripper' can do that for you since it most check /etc/passwd file
<eagles0513875> can it crack files
<eagles0513875> this is an encrypted rar file
<kumamoto> ah .... didn't get that encrypted part
<Accidus> I'll ask again, here's the full summary: I've recently installed Kubuntu on a *desktop* PC (:-)) and my audio was working nicely. Last week I've installed Skype. I've tried using it, and it said "Problem with audio playback". At that point, my audio was still working, but not the mic. Several days later (perhaps one day? don't remember) my audio stopped working as well. I've trying the "sound system" configuration menu and the kmix
<Accidus> application, but couldn't make it work. In addition, when I restart the sound system, it restarts itself continuously, so there may be some problem there. Where do I go from here? Need more diagnosis? I'm new to Linux, but I'm very willing, and able, to learn. Sorry for the long message...
<kumamoto> man
<NiKeCRu666> hello
<kumamoto> you know if it is pgp or gnupg
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: later dude
<kumamoto> or any other one
<eagles0513875> off to watch the italy spain match
<kumamoto> ok man
<eagles0513875> VIVA ITALIA
 * Accidus wonders if he's bough some life-long enemies.
<kumamoto> ah soccer I miss it
<NiKeCRu666> does someone know how can i mount my mo3 player SANSA CLIP 2GB in kubuntu, when i conect it it does not appear on my desktop
<kumamoto> don't like watching but love playing
<NiKeCRu666> mp3*
<kumamoto> NiKeCRu666: lsusb
<NiKeCRu666> lsusb?
<kumamoto> check if it is listed using lsusb command
<kumamoto> ubotu
<kumamoto> ubottu
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: bot
<eagles0513875> !ubottu
<NiKeCRu666> ok :)
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kumamoto> forgot how to use ubotu
<eagles0513875> that sounds like fun picking and searching his brain
<eagles0513875> ! is the key there
<ubottu> eagles0513875: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kumamoto> is it '/ubottu' '/ubotu' damn
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto, no it's not listed there
<kumamoto> NiKeCRu666: does it have to powered up
<eagles0513875> lol whoops
<kumamoto> the or uses the usb connector for power
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto, yea too
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: its '!ubottu'
<mefisto__> Accidus: do you have more than one soundcard?
<Accidus> Nope
<kumamoto> eagles0513875: thx that is what I looking for
<Accidus> It's an onboard card
<Accidus> If I recall correctly
<kumamoto> NiKeCRu666: remove it and reconnect after .... say 10 secs
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: im pumped about part 2 of first level of lpi cert
<eagles0513875> learning about apache send mail iptables tons of kool stuff customizing kernel and compiling it
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto, it's a sansa clip 2GB, it's supposed that it takes energy from laptop to recharge internal battery
<kumamoto> if not reboot your box and see if usb is actually enabled in the bios assuming your connecting to the onboard usb port
<kumamoto> it is a laptop
<eagles0513875> kumamoto: y doesnt he run lsusb to see if its even being seen
<eagles0513875> or mounted by default
<NiKeCRu666> it's not =/
<kumamoto> lsusb doesn't see it
<eagles0513875> NiKeCRu666: is it showing up in /dev
<eagles0513875> wait not in ther
<eagles0513875> in /media
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn i'll se i think it's not
<kumamoto> what about dmesg or fdisk
<NiKeCRu666> nope it's not in /media
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto, dmesg? sorry i'm a new user of kubuntu
<kumamoto> reboot your laptop with the SANSA clip connected
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<NiKeCRu666> i'll be back =)
<kumamoto> make sure your bios has usb enabled
<NiKeCRu666> but i have a USB hard disk connected now and it's listed in /media
<NiKeCRu666> and it's listed when i put the comand lsusb
<kumamoto> man u sure that clip actually works
<kumamoto> just asking
<NiKeCRu666> yeah
<NiKeCRu666> hahaha of course it works
<kumamoto> ok
<NiKeCRu666> actually when i conect in the other computer with windows it works
<NiKeCRu666> and i can add songs and everything
<kumamoto> I take the other usb drive is sucking all the power from the other usb thus ... making the SANSA clip inept
<NiKeCRu666> oh ok, i pluuged in my SANSA CLIP and it's turned on, and says conected, but it's not listed in my laptop
<spyke> hi all - anyone here know a lot about hdd's and partitioning? I have a hard drive that WAS formatted with 2 partitions, one fat32 the other reiserfs, I reformatted with gparted to one ext3 instead, no error messages, until I try to mount it in the Disks & Filesystems:
<spyke> The system reported: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<spyke> missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<NiKeCRu666> and my SANSA clip is not charging, it getting discharged =/
<kumamoto> see the other is sucking the power
<NiKeCRu666> ok i'll unpplug the other device =)
<NiKeCRu666> ok done
<NiKeCRu666> same
<kumamoto> spyke: sudo mount -t <filesystem> /dev/hdx /mnt/point
<kumamoto> something to that effect
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto, same still not working
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto, still discharging
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto, still unrecognized
<kumamoto>  so sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdd1 /media/newdrive
<kumamoto> spyke: does fdisk show all partitions
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<NiKeCRu666> i'll try that
<spyke> kumamoto: I get the same error message as in Disks & filesystems
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto, is that for me? ---> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdd1 /media/newdrive
<el1te> hey all i was in here early in the am today and i asked about using kubuntu 8.04 kde remix live cd with btaudio module....someone said it dont work with kubuntu...anyone know if this is true
<kumamoto> NiKeCRu666:  no
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<spyke> fdisk: unable to open /dev/sdb
<NiKeCRu666> i'll try rebooting my computer with the sansa clip plugged in
<NiKeCRu666> brb
<kumamoto> spyke: what is the numerical value of the ext3 partition /dev/sdbx what is x
<spyke> kumamoto: fdisk: unable to open /dev/sdb
<spyke> kumamoto: just sdb - there's one primary partition on it
<spyke> kumamoto: no number
<kumamoto> have your formatted it in ext3 as far as you know
<kumamoto> there has to be number
<spyke> kumamoto: maybe that's the problem?? I've formatted it in both ext2, ext3 and rejserfs with the same results
<kumamoto> if that is the only partition then the number is 1
<spyke> kumamoto: there is no number - maybe I gparted it wrong? I just deleted all the partitions on it and created one big new partition, result: /dev/sdb
<kumamoto> ext3 formatting use this command mke2fs -j /dev/sdb1 if that doesn't work go into fdisk and recreate the partition
<spyke> kumamoto: mke2fs: invalid blocks count - /dev/sdb1
<kumamoto> ok what is the result of fdisk /dev/sdb
<spyke> Unable to open /dev/sdb
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto, ok it's working now my SANSA CLIP 2GB
<kumamoto> NiKeCRu666: nice
<kumamoto> hope it is charging now
<spyke> kumamoto: maybe sudo fdisk /dev/sdb ? THat gives me a result...
<NiKeCRu666> yup, it's charging now, but i think if i unpplug it and then plug it again it will not work
<spyke> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 9729
<spyke> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<spyke> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<spyke> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<spyke> kumamoto: and how I have the "Command" promp in fdisk
<spyke> not sure what do do now ;)
<kumamoto> pull up konsole
<spyke> yes?
<kumamoto> do a sudo -i
<kumamoto> and enter your password
<spyke> done
<kumamoto> no sudo this time
<kumamoto> fdisk /dev/sdb
<kumamoto> then use 'p'
<spyke> Disk /dev/sdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<spyke> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<kumamoto> good
<spyke> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<spyke> Disk identifier: 0xd990d990
<spyke> then: /dev/sdb1               1        9729    78148161   83  Linux
<spyke> that's all
<kumamoto> ok
<kumamoto> hit 'd'
<Daisuke_Laptop> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kumamoto> forgot to tell you to use pastebin
<kumamoto> for the full output
<spyke> kumamoto: selected partition 1
<kumamoto> yes
<spyke> sorry - i'll do pastebin next time
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto, ok it's working now my SANSA CLIP 2GB, but i think if i unplug it and then i plug it again it stop working and is not recongnized
<kumamoto> hit 'p' to verify the partition is clear
<spyke> it's clear
<kumamoto> NiKeCRu666:  try it and see if that happens
<kumamoto> ok use 'n'
<spyke> extended or primary?
<kumamoto> primary
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto, yup it happened
<kumamoto> NiKeCRu666:  damn
<spyke> kumamoto: done - i've chosen max size
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto: yup damn!
<kumamoto> spyke: yes hit enter for everything
<spyke> kumamoto: it's done
<Accidus> Hmm... Should I ask my question yet again? I wouldn't want to flood the channel... Since being specific didn't help, then where can I learn more about diagnozing the problem?
<kumamoto> then 'p' again to verify
<spyke> done
<spyke> looks good
<kumamoto> NiKeCRu666: get another one from newegg
<NiKeCRu666> hahaa it's new!!!!
<NiKeCRu666> i recently bought it!
<kumamoto> spyke: nice then hit 'w'
<kumamoto> NiKeCRu666:  send it back
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto: hahahaa to USA? i live in south america
<kumamoto> NiKeCRu666: oh man
<spyke> kumamoto: ummm, 2 "new medium" windows have now opened on my desktop lol
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto: :( uhmn and if i mount it like a hard disk?
<kumamoto> NiKeCRu666: see if you umount the drive remove it and then connect the SANSA
<kumamoto> spyke: don't worry about them
<kumamoto> keep it in the konsole
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto: yup i did it and it still doesnt appear :(
<kumamoto> NiKeCRu666: man don't know what to tell unless I was physically there in costa rica
<spyke> kumamoto: so far so good - should I try and mount it, see what happens?
<kumamoto> I am just guessing
<kumamoto> spyke: wait
<NiKeCRu666> i'm not in costarica, i'm in Peru
<kumamoto> spyke: fdisk -l
<kumamoto> NiKeCRu666: I was thinking of moving down south I was thinking Costa Rica, Peru and Brazil (for soccer and the women(
<spyke> kumamoto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22183/
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto, hell yeah very beautifull woman here =)
<kumamoto> spyke: /dev/sdb1 looks good
<kumamoto> spyke: ok run this command mke2fs -j /dev/sdb1 and let it run
<spyke> kumamoto: as root?
<genii> With sudo
<kumamoto> NiKeCRu666: how is the real estate and internet infrastructure in Peru
<NiKeCRu666> what do you mean?
<kumamoto> spyke:  after running sudo -i you don't need sudo again unless you killed the konsole window
<kumamoto> NiKeCRu666: availability and price
<NiKeCRu666> price, well it's cheap, but speed is not good =/
<spyke> kumamoto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22184/
<NiKeCRu666> you can get internet 200 Kbps but you only get 10% of that speed, no more
<kumamoto> spyke: it looks good, has it completed?
<NiKeCRu666> i miss USA internet speed =(
<spyke> kumamoto: yeah - only took about 10 seconds
<kumamoto> NiKeCRu666: they are beginning to suck at that
<kumamoto> spyke: now try mounting it
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto: shitty
<NiKeCRu666> is so sad =(
<kumamoto> A few companies are doing there best to mess it up
<kumamoto> I have a guy I know in Japan who get 40MB up and down
<NiKeCRu666> O.o
<kumamoto> for approx $50
<NiKeCRu666> omfg
<kumamoto> NiKeCRu666: now you can imagine how I feel cheated with this bullshit about the greatest country in world crap
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto, i just want 1MB 100% performance
<NiKeCRu666> ;(
<spyke> kumamoto: it's not mounting - same problem as before
<kumamoto> In netherlands they bring the fiber to your house 30MB up and down and it is $10 less a month if you pull to your own from the terminal
<kumamoto> how are you mounting it
<kumamoto> I feel cheated
<spyke> kumamoto: wait i may have found the problem
<kumamoto> spyke: nice
<spyke> kumamoto: mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/storage2
<spyke> that worked - but auto doesn't
<spyke> that normal?
<kumamoto> that is about it right
<vipex> Can i download java to kubuntu?
<kumamoto> vipex: sure you can
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto, i pay $35 for internet 200 Kbps with just 10% of that speed, i download at 20Kbps
<vipex> How?
<NiKeCRu666> no more speed -.-
<kumamoto> spyke: when you say 'auto' what you mean/
<spyke> kumamoto: I first tried mounting it using Disks & Filesystems - type:auto, that gave me errors
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto: 20Kpbs that's my top speed
<spyke> kumamoto: but doing the commandline with ext3 worked
<vipex> omg this is difficult:D
<spyke> kumamoto: ok, now i'm getting upset - Disks & Filesystems gives me errors no matter what *sigh*
<kumamoto> vipex : nice help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=422692
<Accidus> Can you point me to a tutorial about re-installing the sound system? Perhaps that will fix it...
<kumamoto> spyke: take a breather
<spyke> kumamoto: yep, doing that, thinking about modifying fstab manually... although D&F is easier ;)
<kumamoto> spyke: at this time have you umount sdb1
<spyke> kumamoto: sdb1 is mounted now
<kumamoto> spyke:  I find editing fstab file easier
<kumamoto> spyke: just add it to the fstab file and run mount -a and see any error come up
<spyke> kumamoto: /dev/sdb1 /media/storage2 ext3 users,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0  ??
<kumamoto> NiKeCRu666: man 20Kbps is slow
<genii> Hmm. any way to delay internet apps to open until after network connection has been established?
<genii> Small but annoying thing
<navetz__> hey guys, is there a way to get gtk-recordmydesktop to work on dual monitors?
<NiKeCRu666> kumamoto: yeah i know is so f. slow
<kumamoto> are the drives mounted like that?
<NiKeCRu666> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LetsGo67> I cannot use my Kodak EasyShare C340 as a card reader in Ubuntu, but it is detected in lsusb.  Can someone help, please?
<spyke> kumamoto: no errors with mount -a - was that the correct text to use in fstab?
<tmbg> in 8.04 is dolphin dolphin or d3lphin?
<kumamoto> yes
<kumamoto> but was kind of overkill for me
<spyke> kumamoto: how can i simplify then?
<spyke> (i suck at fstab!)
<trenton> Hello all, where is the script that starts Compiz on hardy please, I need to delay it's start.
<kumamoto> for the options I would just use defaults
<kumamoto> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<spyke> kumamoto: I think I see problems - check this out - http://paste.ubuntu.com/22187/
<kumamoto> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Ash-Fox> trenton, I believe compiz-kde is a window manager.
<spyke> kumamoto: there's both /dev/sdb, /dev/sdb1, and there's a double entry for one of the other hard drives...
<Ash-Fox> trenton, thus, kdm likely starts it first thing.
<trenton> Ash-Fox: thanks I'll look @kdm
<navetz__> does anyone know of good software for recording your desktop that works with dual monitors?
<kumamoto> spyke: ok fine, remove the sdb like in fstab, reboot the box and let it run and then check if has been added to the file automatically
<kumamoto> spyke: remove both sdb and sdb1
<spyke> kumamoto: both?
<Accidus> *sigh* I think I'm giving up about the audio.
<spyke> kumamoto: but then it won't mount...
<LetsGo67> I cannot use my Kodak EasyShare C340 as a card reader in Ubuntu, but it is detected in lsusb.  Can someone help, please?
<kumamoto> spyke: we are seeing if kubuntu will write to fstab automatically or it will ask you for permission to add it
<spyke> oh ok, so you want me to use Disks & Filesystems after?
<kumamoto> LetsGo67: do you have a card in the camera
<LetsGo67> kumamoto: yes
<kumamoto> spyke: let us know if Disk & Filesystems asks anything about it
<spyke> kumamoto: ok - 2 secs
<kumamoto> LetsGo67: does dmesg show the card
<LetsGo67> No clue, how do I check?
<kumamoto> LetsGo67: have you used konqueror before
<LetsGo67> kumamoto: xubuntu not kubuntu.  Sorry.  :)
<Ash-Fox> #xubuntu
<trenton> can't find the script that starts compiz, it's not kdmrc, startkde, any help please?
<spyke> kumamoto: all my problems with the drive have been solved - thanks :)
<kumamoto> spyke: everything good now
<kumamoto> YAY
<spyke> kumamoto: all good :)
<elbasan> hey komamoto can u help m ewith my digkam
<spyke> kumamoto: I'll come in another time and have you help me fix video playback while compiz is running ;-)
<[A]Li> how can i install Mplayer ?
<kumamoto> spyke: I have never used Disks & Filesystems before
<kumamoto> man I can't even get compiz to work on my kubuntu box
<aSkEn> Bonsoir
<spyke> kumamoto: it's easy for us wannabe geeks who can never remember the fstab options ;)
<kumamoto> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<kumamoto> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spyke> kumamoto: it was easy to get compiz working for me - totally new computer here with a fresh install, I could never get it running on my old puter tho
<kumamoto> spyke: for fstab option I usually go with 'defaults'
<kumamoto> compiz is weird I have seen old comps use it too and some newones that don't
<tmbg> NiKeCRu666, have you considered maybe dialup? would be cheaper and maybe even faster
<spyke> kumamoto: how can i set the mount point owner to me the user and not root?
<spyke> chown enough?
<kumamoto> Last time I played with it was with xubuntu which worked flawlessly
<kumamoto> you have permission in the fstab option 'user' that is you
<StultusApparatus> Help, I cant delete these two folders, it says access is denied
<spyke> kumamoto: so it doesn't matter who the owner is then?
<trenton> anyone know how compiz is started on hardy?
<spyke> trenton: compiz
<StultusApparatus> Can anyone help me delete these folders?
<kumamoto> StultusApparatus: how are you trying to delete the folders cli or gui
<spyke> trenton: but you have to enable it in system/desktop effects
<StultusApparatus> kumamoto: GUI
<kumamoto> pull up the konsole and run this command
<trenton> yes that's what I did and it works. but I would like to delay it's start by 10 seconds
<trenton> spike:yes that's what I did and it works. but I would like to delay it's start by 10 seconds
<spyke> trenton: sorry, dunno how to do that
<kumamoto> spyke: root always has access the drive no matte what but I know you can deny other users to use the drive apart from you
<kumamoto> StultusApparatus: konsole was for you
<StultusApparatus> kumamoto: you never told me the command
<spyke> kumamoto: that's all fine and good, but as user I can't even create a directory in the mount folder
<trenton> spike:ok thanks
<kumamoto> StultusApparatus: sudo rm -rf </path/to/folder>
<StultusApparatus> thanks
<kumamoto> spyke: when you attempt to create a dir error is?
<Accidus> Okay, I managed to get rid of the "restart sound system" looping
<spyke> kumamoto: can't create, permissions
<kumamoto> StultusApparatus: use that command with extreme caution
<StultusApparatus> kumamoto: Okay I will
<spyke> kumamoto: "Can't create a directory. Check your permissions."
<Accidus> If anyone interested, I've dropped the auto-suspend to one second, pressed 'apply', and it righted itself
<kumamoto> spyke: what directory is the drive mount to?
<Accidus> But sound still doesn't work.
<spyke> kumamoto: /media/storage2
<kumamoto> spyke: ls -la /media/
<bato_rio> hi all
<spyke> kumamoto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22190/
<spyke> kumamoto: shouldn't a simple chown -R be enough?
<[A]Li> mplayer giving an error msg Seek Failed wht it means?
<[A]Li> how can i fix it?
<[A]Li> i am trying to play a .DAT format file
<kumamoto>   spyke : cd /media
<spyke> kumamoto: yes..
<kumamoto> spyke: sudo chown spyke:spyke storage2
<mark__> hi
<spyke> kumamoto: got it, thanks
<kumamoto>   spyke : can you know create a dir?
<spyke> kumamoto: yep, works really pretty like :)
<kumamoto> spyke: YAY
<spyke> gotta go eat now - thanks for the help, ttyl
<kumamoto> spyke: NP
<Accidus> Hooray!
<Accidus> Got the sound working
<vipex> Hey guys
<vipex> How can i get runescape work on my pc
<Accidus> Here's the guide that helped me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<vipex> How can i install java on my computer (kubuntu 7.10)
<vipex> I loaded something jre6etcetcetc.tar.gz
<vipex> How can I install java on this ******* kubuntu
<navetz__> what software is avaliable to record your desktop using dual monitors?
<vipex> -.-
<vipex> Any1 here?
<vipex> How can i install java on my computer (kubuntu 7.10)
<vipex> How can i install java on my computer (kubuntu 7.10)
<kumamoto>   !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<vipex> Ty:D
<kumamoto> navetz__: is this something close to what you looking for http://camstudio.org/
<vipex> brb later
<genii> Also sun-java6-plugin
<kumamoto> !recordmydesktop
<ubottu> Factoid recordmydesktop not found
<kumamoto> navetz__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294605
<genii> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 136 kB
<navetz__> kumamoto: this cam studio thing is what I want, but lets hope it records on dual screens
<navetz__> genii: record my desktop wont work across 2 monitors.
<Accidus> Yay! Fixed the problem with Skype too
<mefisto__> Accidus: what was wrong? what did you do from that thread that fixed the sound?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> i just installed clamav from repos
<Accidus> Hmm... I did several things. I'm not sure what fixed it
<ActionParsnip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22196/
<Accidus> From that thread, I used the alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> i get that when i run the updater
<ActionParsnip> can anyone reccommend anything
<ActionParsnip> i went to the faq and it says to install the latest version, yet i ran sudo apt-get update before updating
<Accidus> Apparently, my audio was muted in alsamixer
<Accidus> (but not in kmix, for example)
<Accidus> As for the "restart audio system" loop, I already said what solved it
<Accidus> And lastly, with Skype I had to manually choose the input and output devices
<anubis> why are some of my gnome startup sessions starting in kde?
<anubis> mainly avant-window-manager and gkrellm
<anubis> and how can I stop it?
<ActionParsnip> anubis: check ~/.kde/Autostart
<munk_> help please....i have  few issues i gotta fix..one my computer doesnt shut down it stops midway, 2 it takes very long to start, 3 sometimes my knetworkmanager doesnt start
<anubis> ActionParsnip: there was only screenlets server there, not avm or gkrellm?
<anubis> anywhere else I should be checking?
<sysadmin> hello. i've been trying to get a broadcom wifi card to work on kubuntu 8.04. i followed the directions on the wiki to use b43, and now the led is on and i can see the interface up. i want to use wpa_supplicant with it, but i don't know what driver to use. Does anyone know?
<ActionParsnip> anubis: thats the default starter of stuff, check your init.d things too
<anubis> that stufff is not daemon related
<ActionParsnip> sysadmin: http://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=9588
<ActionParsnip> sysadmin: broadcom sucks btw
<sysadmin> ActionParsnip: it does indeed, i'm just trying to get it to work on my old laptop to sell it :)
<ActionParsnip> sysadmin: good move
<ActionParsnip> sysadmin: no idea man, if its an internal mini-pci card, id replace it and ue the broadcom in a windows based rig
<sysadmin> ActionParsnip: i used to run it with ndiswrapper in Debian, but now that's broken
<ActionParsnip> sysadmin: ubuntu is based on debian, same method dude
<sysadmin> ActionParsnip: yes, but ndiswrapper doesn't work with the new ssb kernel module with broadcoms. i actually use ndiswrapper in my new laptop, but on an atheros card
<ActionParsnip> sysadmin: log a bug and use the old kernel so it works
<munk__> help please....i have  few issues i gotta fix..one my computer doesnt shut down it stops midway, 2 it takes very long to start, 3 sometimes my knetworkmanager doesnt start
<ActionParsnip> munk__: you got full updates?
<Accidus> Which command should I invove from the shell to open a file with its default application?
<alucardromero> 14:26 <utente> hi need movie anyone have hulk in italian???
<utente> !
<munk__> ActionParsnip, yes i do..
<alucardromero>  /kick utente
<ActionParsnip> munk__: what changed to cause this? New hardware? Updates?
<utente> hi everyone
<utente> i'm new
<alucardromero> We can tell.
<ActionParsnip> alucardromero: we dont help with illegal activitys
<alucardromero> ActionParsnip: Exactly
<munk__> ActionParsnip, I dont know exactly... i have no new hardware, so just updates...im not sure:-s
<utente> anyone can help me with command
<utente> sorry for mistakes
<ActionParsnip> munk__: you need to work out when it started and what changed
<ActionParsnip> utente: wassup?
<alucardromero> utente: This isn't a warez or movie site dude.
<utente> i'm sorry for that
<alucardromero> Are you needing help with Linux in Italian?
<ActionParsnip> utente: what command do you need?
<munk__> ActionParsnip, well the knetworkmanager just did it suddently without anything, and the shutdown after a series of updates....and the startup i have no clue...
<utente> i don't know how use this program
<ActionParsnip> utente: which program?
<ActionParsnip> munk__: you could reinstall the app
<utente> how can i have a list
<ActionParsnip> list of what?
<utente> chat list
<alucardromero>  /names
<ActionParsnip> utente: do you mean room list?
<munk__> ActionParsnip, i tried it with knetworkmanager but it didnt fix anything, as for the other two, what packages do i reinstall?
<utente> yes room list
<alucardromero>  /list
<utente> thanks
<alucardromero> Surrrrre.
<ActionParsnip> utente: /list works but if you bring up your app you can bring one up there
<ActionParsnip> utente: what irc client you using?
<ActionParsnip> munk__: the broken one, remove it then reinstall. Or you can get apt-get to reinstall over the top
<munk__> ActionParsnip, how do i know which one is broken?!
<ActionParsnip> munk__: sudo apt-get --reinstall install knetworkmanager
<ActionParsnip> munk__:  well you said the network manager doesnt start at boot so that may be an indicator
<TimS> I just got a message saying remote computer closed the connection.
<munk__> ActionParsnip, i already did that and it didnt fix it.....
<TimS> Does this mean a VNC connection?
<utente> i use konversation
<TimS> And does Desktop Sharing have any logs to see who it was?
<munk__> ActionParsnip, i said that it doesnt start even if i try to start it it gives me errors..
<ActionParsnip> munk__: what errors?
<munk__> ActionParsnip,  let me pastebin it..
<ActionParsnip> utente: its under server at the top
<munk__> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m5ae3e0dc
<ActionParsnip> munk__: you on gutsy?
<ActionParsnip> munk__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/129783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 129783 in knetworkmanager "[Gutsy] Knetworkmanager fails to join wireless network" [Undecided,New]
<coggz> hi all
<des__> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | coggz
<ubottu> coggz: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<coggz> how do i go about converting wma's into mp3's?
<coggz> without the wma2mp3 voidman script?
<coggz> aha, will audacity do it? i may have answered my own question...
<ActionParsnip> coggz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37793
<ActionParsnip> coggz: why install a huge app when a script will do it
<genii> !info soundconverter
<ubottu> soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 82 kB, installed size 704 kB
<coggz> i already have and use audacity... and it is not huge by any means
<ActionParsnip> compared to a simple script..yes it is
<munk__> ActionParsnip, i tried what they said there thanks, hopefully this works...
<munk__> ActionParsnip, do you know where the shutdown log file is?
<ActionParsnip> if you already have audacity then id use that
<ActionParsnip> munk__: no idea bro, sorry
<ActionParsnip> munk__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136368
<munk__> thanks tho
<nyuu> hi, I have a question
<nyuu> I have installed all required codecs but..
<nyuu> yesterday, I realized that my wmv files give no sound
<nyuu> so I asked some friends how to fix it
<nyuu> then they preferred some codecs and I installed them
<nyuu> after that, my 'HD' videos began to play fuzzy
<Roey> Hi, why do I get this weird error when mounting my SD card??  http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/software/345276-unable-mount-removable-media-hal-storage-removable-mount.html
<Roey> How can I fix this?
<Roey> Thanks
<fiachabandrui> I had successfully installed Hardy Heron w/ KDE 4 but the last time I restarted KDE does not load, says "no resume image, doing normal boot"... I put my username and pword in at command prompt but then don't know what to do to fix. Tried startx but it just opens another command line window.
<fiachabandrui> I am a Linux noob, not sure what do try next, would appreciate some help.. found many similar problems on forums but always said startx also would load KDE.
<vipex> omg how ican download macromedia flashplayer to this kubuntu.
<vipex> I have just downloaded kubuntu cos my windows is broken.
<PhilRod> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<vipex> ok.
<mefisto__> fiachabandrui: try booting in recovery mode, eventually you will see another menu, one of the options is xorg fix (or something like that). choose that option, then reboot normally when it's done
<fiachabandrui> Mefisto, I'm pretty sure I tried that with no success (gets hard to remember after enough times) but I will try once more and let you know what it says.
<vipex> ubottu ty very much
<ubottu> Factoid ty very much not found
<vipex> its working now!:D
<fiachabandrui> OK, if I pick "recovery mode" instead of just regular kernel I get 4 options, one of which is xfix...
<mefisto__> fiachabandrui: did you choose xfix?
<fiachabandrui> It seems to do something but then I go back to recovery menu with same 4 choices.
<fiachabandrui> If I pick resume normal boot, I eventually am back to commant prompt. THere is an error message for starting k display manager that says no such file or directory for kdm-kde4start-stop-daemon: stat /usr/ib/kde4/bin/kdm
<fiachabandrui> Also grep: /usr/lib/kde4/kdm/kdmrc: no such file or directory
<mefisto__> fiachabandrui: you could try reinstalling kdm: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm-kde4
<ik_> sup
<fiachabandrui> trying that now, mefisto.
<mefisto__> fiachabandrui: also you could try #kubuntu-kde4 channel, someone there might be more helpful
<fiachabandrui> Mefisto, the install process looked like it went normally so I am restarting...
<fiachabandrui> OK well that's odd... I got as far as the splash screen and logon screen but then when I logged on it opened that same command line box like I got when tried "starx" before... No joy.
<elgokulo> at least is the xserver workin :)
<fiachabandrui> If I enter kdm & the logon gui restarts, rinse and repeat.
<fiachabandrui> same if I enter kde &
<elgokulo> did you tried kde3?
<fiachabandrui> How would I do that? I have KDE 4 installed.
<mefisto__> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fiachabandrui> OK, when I tried startkde I got a message about more packages needing installed, so I did that. I entered startkde again and now it says kpersonalizer not found please install.... then it is returning some other errors about missing files and I have no command prompt. Restart?
<tekstacy> Is there a simple way to restore all my network stuff to defaults?
<tekstacy> I tried installing another network manager, but managed to break my wireless
<tekstacy> Knetworkmanager won't see my ap.   (Though I sometimes see my neighbor's).
<fiachabandrui> mefisto, I had to restart because i no longer had a prompt and when I started in recovery mode to get to command line again and requested the kubuntu-desktop package, it said e: unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix missing?
<elgokulo> try apt-get -f install
<vipex> umm how to get java work on kubuntu?
<holycow> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<fiachabandrui> OK, it gives me a list of packages that were installed and no longer required, says to use apt-get autoremove to remove them, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed and 6 not upgraded
<holycow> there you go
<vipex> ok
<mefisto__> fiachabandrui: looks like you have some updates. sudo apt-get update (to refresh the list of packages) then, sudo apt-get upgrade
<elgokulo> fiachabandrui, then try again ... erm yeah try that was mefisto__ wrote :)
<fiachabandrui> apt-get update isn't working right... it fails to fetch the addresses.
<elgokulo> not online?
<fiachabandrui> I don't know... this is my laptop, so I plugged into ethernet port since wireless isn't going to work obviously...doesn't work out of the box on mine.
<mefisto__> fiachabandrui: ping google.com or ping ubuntu.com to see if you're online
<fiachabandrui> If I out in the boot disc can it find the files it nneeds from that?
<fiachabandrui> put rather
<kumamoto>    fiachabandrui : are you currently booted into the OS
<fiachabandrui> ? In Linux I'm not exactly sure what that means. I am at command line, no GUI.
<kumamoto> fiachabandrui: ok
<kumamoto> fiachabandrui: do you know your network information i.e ipaddr, gateway and netmask
<kumamoto> ?
<fiachabandrui> ugh.. not really b/c I have dynamic IP from my DSL. If I do a live boot and restart?... ::she says hopefully::
<kumamoto> fiachabandrui: try doing a 'sudo dhclient eth0' eth0 being the main NIC
<mefisto__> kumamoto: do you know how to add a CD to sources.list ?
<kumamoto> mefisto__: sure
<mefisto__> fiachabandrui: type this to confirm you have access to internet: ping ubuntu.com
<fiachabandrui> Kumamoto, if I interpret this right, it's returning info for my wifi adapter, which is not too helpful.
<kumamoto>  fiachabandrui : eth0 is your wifi?
<kumamoto> if that is so then run dhclient without the NIC so 'sudo dhclient'
<fiachabandrui> Mefisto, my screen is filling with an endless scroll of "64 bytes from avocado.canonical.com" etc...
<Roey> Hi, why do I get this weird error when mounting my SD card??  http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/software/345276-unable-mount-removable-media-hal-storage-removable-mount.html  <-- is there a fix for this?
<mefisto__> ctrl-c will kill that process
<fiachabandrui> OK, mefisto, it says 95 sent and 95 received
<mefisto__> fiachabandrui: which means you are connecting OK to ubuntu.com
<fiachabandrui> WTF? I tried apt-get update again and worked fine.....
<kumamoto> mefisto__:deb file:///cdrom/ sarge main
<fiachabandrui> apt-get upgrade also seemed to work this time.
<mefisto__> fiachabandrui: what is it upgrading? anything to do with kdm?
<fiachabandrui> Not that I can see... all lib files, mostly from medibuntu
<fiachabandrui> OK, I think where I hit the snage before was installing kubuntu-desktop so I am trying that now.
<vipex> My kopete instant messenger isnt working?:O
<nyuu> hi
<nyuu> does anybody out there ?
<FoxIII> Hi nyuu
<nyuu> hi FoxIII
<nyuu> can you help me with video codecs?
<mefisto__> vipex: can you be more specific? does kopete start?
<nyuu> I have a bit complicated problem FoxIII
<FoxIII> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FoxIII> What's the problem nyuu
<nyuu> yesterday, I had a video problem and...
<engineer> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<nyuu> some of kubuntu users tried to help me at this channel ^^
<nyuu> I did, I did
<vipex> omg im too stupid to download the java on kubuntu ;( :D
<FoxIII> nyuu, explain the problem and we'll try our best.
<nyuu> ok
<engineer> vipex java is in the reps
<nyuu> now, when I try to open an 1080i video, my screen shakes
<engineer> earthquake?
<nyuu> before yesterday there was no problem
<nyuu> ^^
<nyuu> yea good joke
<nyuu> like earthquake yea
<vipex> reps?
<nyuu> after installing some codecsççç
<engineer> repositories
<engineer> uninstall them
<vipex> how?
<nyuu> how can
<nyuu> ..
<nyuu> I think
<vipex> Just today loaded kubuntu soz:D
<engineer> sudo aptitude remove w32codecs
<nyuu> the xv driver
<nyuu> does that
<engineer> vipex sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<nyuu> I want to delete all codecs and reinstall them
<fiachabandrui> Mefisto, it appears kubuntu desktop is done and I had sort of a gui thing come up asking me to select the default, so I picked KDM KDE4 and now it's installing a ton more stuff.
<nyuu> maybe it will solve this problem
<nyuu> but be careful about the xv thing ^^
<fiachabandrui> And now that
<nyuu> and the other problem is...
<vipex> wht means sudo:P?
<nyuu> I can't hear a voice with wmp files
<engineer> super user do
<fiachabandrui> Sorry, now that's done and I have prompt again.
<nyuu> but the video plays
<vipex> So : i unistall reps
<engineer> vipex you don't uninstall anything
<mefisto__> fiachabandrui: now when you get to the login screen, look in the menu and choose KDE3
<engineer> run that command i posted above
<nyuu> how can I delete reps??
<engineer> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<engineer> edit the file and save
<vipex> ohh engineer so wht i had to do to get java working:P?
<fiachabandrui> Mefisto... what login screen? I have command line.
<engineer> that will download the java jvm and install it
<vipex> ok
<engineer> (23:20:13) (engineer) vipex sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<engineer> or
<engineer> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-bin
<nyuu> thanx alot ^^
<nyuu> it solved alot of problems ^^
<mefisto__> fiachabandrui: startx, or reboot and start normally if that doesn't get you to login screen
<nyuu> but I can't hear a voice with wmp files
<nyuu> do you know a solution
<nyuu> however, the video plays well
<fiachabandrui> Oh, startx took me right in.. prolly because I was already at superuser prompt, the # thing... OK, so I have a desktop again, which is totally awesome...but a bunch of stuff is different and/or gone...
<engineer> vipex yes
<fiachabandrui> Ack!! umm.... any thoughts on what happened to my former home folder?
<FoxIII> fiachabandrui, that's because you are signed in as root. If you check dolphin, you will probably see that you are not in your normal home folder.
<fiachabandrui> Oh! Of course... moment of panic and I forgot I am in as root.
<FoxIII> heh. Common mistake.
<fiachabandrui> Is there a way to change users from here? I never logged in as root before.
<mefisto__> fiachabandrui: just reboot and start normally, to make sure you can login as normal user
<darkdelusions> fiachabandrui: su username
<darkdelusions> or do u mean for good
<fiachabandrui> OK... I'm scared. ;-)
<mefisto__> fiachabandrui: it's not a good idea to be logged in as root, unless you need to for some reason
<FoxIII> darkdelusions, fiachabandrui has logged in from the command prompt into root gui and wants to change to his other login.
<fiachabandrui> Oh, yeah, I know. I'm not THAT much of a noob.
<darkdelusions> FoxIII: ahh ok
<BluesKaj> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fiachabandrui> ROFLMAO
<FoxIII> hehe. That's good.
<fiachabandrui> Phew... OK I am back in as myself and it looks different but OK.
<vipex> links to install ? . sun-java6-jre
<BluesKaj> try adept
<darkdelusions> vipex: you can down load the unbuntu restricted xtra and it should install
<mefisto__> fiachabandrui: OK, so it seems it's a KDE4 config problem you have
<fiachabandrui> OK... which means what exactly in practice?
<BluesKaj> darkdelusions, kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mefisto__> fiachabandrui: until you track down the KDE4 problem, you won't be able to login to your KDE4 desktop
<fiachabandrui> OK, so I'm in KDE 3 then? That's why it looks different?
<mefisto__> fiachabandrui: yes, kde 3
<mefisto__> #kubuntu-kde4 channel might be some help, but that channel tends to be less active than this one
<fiachabandrui> Is there a burning reason I should go back to KDE4 other than my obsession with the bleeding edge?
<fiachabandrui> I wasn't using any of the really sexy KDE4 stuff yet anyways because I was more concerned about Wine issues.
<Sarcastic_> Eu amo vc!
<Sarcastic_> Oi bipolar!
<Sarcastic_> Como se se sente hj?
<darkdelusions> !spanish | Sarcastic_
<ubottu> Sarcastic_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bassem> i need to scan windows Partition using Kubuntu ... any ideas ?
<fiachabandrui> Well, mefisto, you've been a lifesaver. THanks so much. Seriously, though, as a bit of a noob, I am wondering if I would be wiser just to stick with KDE3. I was having a lot of problems in KDE4 with things hanging and crashing and I didn't think Linux was supposed to be that buggy...
<fiachabandrui> Any thoughts on that?
<BluesKaj> bassem, explain scan
<kumamoto>  yeah what are you scanning for
<bassem> well ... i had some kind of virus that prevents me from opening task manager .... called NOOH ... i want to scan and remove or quarantine it ..
<kumamoto> seriously?!
<bassem> unfortunately :D
<fiachabandrui> OK, perhaps I should take a different tack... could anyone suggest a forum thread, faq, or whatever regarding the relative merits/drawbacks of KDE3 vs. KDE4?
<mefisto__> fiachabandrui: kde4 is still quite new. I have it installed and log into it when an update arrives to see what's changed, but it's not useable enough for me yet
<fiachabandrui> Ah, OK, thanks. Sorry to be impatient.
<fiachabandrui> That may explain why I was having so much trouble, then. I was really starting to think I'd made a mistake ditching Vista at last... and that's really saying something!
<BluesKaj> bassem, have you seen this : http://www.precisesecurity.com/computer-virus/alnuh-may063.htm, and your prob is with windows , kubuntu can only solve a windows prob by replacing it :)
<bassem> :)
<darkdelusions> vipex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<fiachabandrui> All right then, thanks for the help... you are totally awesome. :-)
<mefisto__> I use kubuntu to restore registry backups when windows goes nuts and won't start
<BluesKaj> yeah  mefisto__, but those are file/reg backups , not viruses
<typedestereo> that's the command to edit the hosts file?
<vipex> dark so im not founding anything
<typedestereo> *what's
<kumamoto> mefisto__: sorry, that I got a see
<Odd-rationale> typedestereo: "kdesudo kate /etc/hosts" ?
<typedestereo> 'command not found'
<EagleScreen> going to #kde-devel
<Odd-rationale> typedestereo: which part of the command?
<mefisto__> kumamoto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22232/
<typedestereo> kdesudo
#kubuntu 2009-06-15
<IppatsuMan> !ask | nii
<ubottu> nii: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nii> i installed skype on my ubuntu box but when i try to make a call it says there is a prob with my sound
<paco> wenas
<nii> how do i register my nick
<nii> ?
<Dragnslcr> nii- /msg nickserv help
<nii> what does "/msg nickserv help" mean
<Shadoze> gives you help using that command
<Shadoze> do you want to register your nickname?
<nii> yes
<Shadoze> nii: type: /msg nickserv register your_password your_email_address
<Shadoze> don't worry your password or email will NOT be shown to anyone else
<nii> aqugwsdqerqu
<D1k3N> omeg?
<nii> listchans
<kaddi> Hi, I have about 20 gig of unallocated place that I would like to add to my ubuntu home partition. Can I do that with gparted?
<Shadoze> via resize, yes
<kaddi> I have to resize the home-partition? is there any risk for the other partitions to get corrupted or overwritten?
<Shadoze> I;ve done it before, and not had problems
<Shadoze> with grparted, that is
<Shadoze> *parted
<kaddi> hmm, the resize option is greyed out. But I started it with sudo privileges... what did I do wrong?
<nii> ##linux
<valgaav> kaddi:  maybe it's mouted ? :P
<kaddi> valgaav... yeah figured that out all by myself as well... I won't even start asking how to unmount my home-partition and do that some other time with a live-cd ;)
<kaddi> sometimes I ask before thinking ;)
<xnox> are packages in kubuntu-backports 4.3 beta already?
<D1k3N> fuck, i can`t access my gmail acount.
<Shadoze> =-[
<D1k3N> :(
<ajavid> hello
<ajavid> I can't seem to find a link for 8.04 lts iso
<ajavid> also, is it possible to easily get 2.6.29 kernel into 8.04?
<snax> download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<snax> there u can choose between 9.04 and 8.04 lts
<snax> 2.6.29 is still not in 9.04
<snax> why do u want a not-released kernel in a stable lts ubuntu version?
<ajavid> are you serious?
<ajavid> latest stable linux kernel is .30
<ajavid> why would I want it ?
<snax> yes, latest stable, but not for ubuntu ;)
<ajavid> because it has support for ext4
<ajavid> I need LTS + ext4 support
<ajavid> anyway it doesn't matter
<Dragnslcr> ajavid- Kubuntu 8.04 is not LTS
<ajavid> why?
<Dragnslcr> Because KDE 3.5 won't be supported by the KDE developers for the amount of time that Kubuntu would require, and KDE4 wasn't even close to ready yet
<kaddi> good night everyone :)
<ajavid> is 9.04 stable enough to use ?
<xnox> ajavid: YES
<Dragnslcr> It works fine for me
<ajavid> does your kde4 crashing alot?
<Dragnslcr> Your experience may be different, depending on your hardware and what software you want to install
<davidjheinrich> does anyone here us GIMP?
<Dragnslcr> I don't think I've had KDE crash in quite a while
<snax> im using 9.04 with kde4.2 the system is stable, kde4.2 still have some bugs, especially dolphin crashes with a lot of files (400+ in a folder) and bluetooth.. but i still have ext3
<fabio> hi my friends
<snax> bluetooth only when i shut down bluetooth.. now i use konquerer as filebrowser and since i use konq.. no crashes
<xnox> ajavid: My KDE 4.2 is very stable but I'm using 2.6.30 kernel and Xorg-edgers PPA.
<TheJohn> bbl
<zelhar> Hello, is there a problem with the screen display power saver, cause I can't get my screen to turn off automatically
<myself> does anyone know if there is a .deb or repository anywhere for the latest release of Ktorrent ( 3.2.2 )
<xp-killer> how do i do a video of my desktop?
<xp-killer> how do i do a video of my desktop?
<snax> u mean just simple replay a video-file ?
<xp-killer> huh no like record the desktop
<xp-killer> snax:
<xp-killer> i want to do a video of my desktop
<snax> hmm, i don't know
<jjpies> whats up people
<xp-killer> i want to do a video of my desktop
<xp-killer> how can i record a video of my desktop?
<D1k3N> tengo una konsulta
<D1k3N> kiero krgar una sala de chat en firefox k utiliza flash pero no se krga bien. K sera?
<josh_> hey
<josh_> anybody available to help with sound problems?
<D1k3N> yeah?
<RainStorm> Hello guys, I wanted to install Kubuntu on Raid 0 Setup as dual boot with Vista 64 bit, I have read some stuff but it seems too hard for me but i wnat to do this really bad and get to learn linux is there a better/easier way to accomplish this?
<Dragnslcr> RainStorm- if it's true hardware RAID, Kubuntu will see the array as a single drive
<Dragnslcr> RainStorm- if it's software RAID, it's a little trickier
<Dragnslcr> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Dragnslcr> Look at the FakeRaidHowto
<Dragnslcr> As for the dual-boot part, as long as you make sure you install Kubuntu after Windows, it should pretty much take care of itself (Kubuntu will detect the Windows installation and add it to the grub bootloader)
<RainStorm> ok well..
<RainStorm> I tried the boot cd
<RainStorm> and i clicked on install.. it visually show me how my hd is divided, etc its all greyed out and only option it gives me is fresh install
<Dragnslcr> Do you have space on the disk to create partitions for Kubuntu?
<RainStorm> yeah
<RainStorm> 981GB free
<RainStorm> unless it want more :p
<Dragnslcr> But is that already allocated to a partition?
<wizardslovak> hello
<wizardslovak> what plugin should i install to play WMP files?
<wizardslovak> !restricted formats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wizardslovak> "unknown plugin (aplication/x-ms-wmp)"
<D1k3N> mmm
<D1k3N> did you try in google?
<mikekap> why is there only 1 p in that application? typo i hope?
<D1k3N> O.o
<D1k3N> cya
<Da[r]Th_Be{r}Tho> Wenas Noches
<Da[r]Th_Be{r}Tho> join #Debian
<sml1226> advantage to running 64-bit?
<sml1226> Built in compositor? I can't run Compiz on my current machine
<Dragnslcr> Yes, KDE4 does its own compositing
<khamar> good localtime
<khamar> very impressed with 4.2.90 (recent install)!
<myself> does anyone know if there is a .deb or repository anywhere for the latest release of Ktorrent ( 3.2.2 )
<xiaket> myself: you can just try 4.2.90, the ktorrent shipped with it is of version 3.2.2
<myself> the ktorrent that i got was 3.2.1 and the one in the repository is 3.2.1
<xiaket> myself: in my case i just switched to karmic
<myself> hmmm
<kabdotinfo> Is that right? Vanilla Kubuntu 9.04, KPackageKit can't search for programs, have to update it for it to work?
<FeasibilityStudy> ? Kpackagekit can seach for packages
<kabdotinfo> Live CD, start KPackageKit, doesn't find anything when searching. It does find software updates though.
<halberd> when I click in most parts of a window it selects the window but doesn't raise it
<halberd> I want it to be raised, but it looks like the options under window settings are already set to raise it
<halberd> but it doesn't raise unless I click the menu bar or border
<halberd> in fact not even the menu bar, just the border
<halberd> how can this be fixed?
<halberd> specifically under settings-window behavior, I have "click raise active window" checked
<halberd> and in the window actions tab of that, I have that the left button is supposed to activate, raise, and pass click
<halberd> in fact not only does it not raise the window it doesn't even pass focus
<halberd> unless I click the border
<halberd> also in the "focus" tab the policy is set to "click to focus"
<halberd> what is causing this situation and how can it be fixed?
<stiloso> join Linux_vs_Win
<stiloso> exit
<stiloso> quit
<anr78> is the dual screen support in Jaunty any good? last time I tried I could not do a gui-config of my display layout
<oscar__> salut a tout j'aimerais savoir comment je peut activer compiz fusion
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> can I connect kubuntu to ext. monitor?
<drcode> I have gforce 6100
<ActionParsnip> connect it
<ActionParsnip> then run: kdesudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> you will need to have setup nvidia drivers
<adam> hi my kopete message input window is black and i have forgot how to change the colors
<adam> can anyone help me
<adam> oh and also, does anyone know how to fix a broken backlight
<adam> i am using kubuntu 7.10
<adam> does anyone know how to change text window colours?
<adam> does anyone know how to change text window colours?
<ideapad> heloo everyone
<ideapad> i am a Chinese
<ideapad> my english is so porly
<ideapad> please forgevie me
<adam> i think there is a chinese kubuntu chatroom
<ideapad> really?
<ideapad> where?
<hateball> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hateball> would have done the trick
 * oscar__ is away: Gone away for now
<adam> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
 * oscar__ is away: Gone away for now
 * oscar__ is away: Gone away for now
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> is it possible to change colors in kde4 panel ?
<jado> i'm still trying to sync my clock could someone help me please ? i've tried sudo ntpdate-debian ntp.ubuntu.com but that tells me : "no server suitable for synchronization found"
<makdaknife> jado: try `sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org`
<makdaknife> jado:  if that doesn't work, you may have a network issue... try ping pool.ntp.org
<makdaknife> jado: if the ping succeeds... you possibly have a firewall problem...
<jado> makdaknife: ntpdate does not work but ping does
<jado> makdaknife: it may be coming from the fact that i'm in a university
<makdaknife> hmmm possible... try `sudo ntpdate -u pool.ntp.org`
<makdaknife> jado: never used that version of the command... but apparently it uses unprivileged ports
<makdaknife> jado: alternatively your uni may have its own ntp service that you can query
<jado> oh '-u' worked thanks
<makdaknife> jado: cool... I learned something :-)
<jado> me too :d
<Vmkice> Hmm, has anyone tried to dual boot Kubuntu and Windows 7 yet?
<Vmkice> Hmm, has anyone tried to dual boot Kubuntu and Windows 7 yet? I'm going to try to in a second...
<Vmkice> As soon as I find my W7 install disk o_o
<Vmkice> ugg I don't know who regged my name o_o
<SolidLiq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<shashun> df
<vbgunz> I am getting a new hard drive. how can I reliably ghost, mirror or image my old hard drive onto the new one?
<vbgunz> anyone know what the QtSql module is for Kubuntu?
<oscar__> how can i get korvesation in french
<KyleS> Its quiet,
<KyleS> *installer error again*
<vbgunz> anyone know what the PyQt4 python package has no module for QtSql?
<lokai> Is there a way to get konsole to ask for confirmation before logging out of a session? I hit crtl+D accidently wayyy too often
<adam> does anyone know how to run Anarchy Online under wine
<Pici> adam: Your best bet would be to ask about it in #winehq
<adam> thx
<jado> hi, i have a problem with kate (and i've tried on #kate) : when i change the default indentation mode in the panel "Configure Kate", it doesn't change the indentation mode of the file that i've already opened, even though i reopen them
<adam> hi im trying to access the funcom server and i am not familiar with irc, can anyone help
<adam> no need
<jado> (i just had to delete .kde/share/apps/kate/metainfos to make kate forget about the indentation mode of the previous files i've opened)
<Dragnslcr> jado- I think the indentation mode only determines how to add space/tabs as you're writing. I don't think it goes back and adjusts existing text
<jado> Dragnslcr: yes sure
<jado> Dragnslcr: what i meant is that even though i change the default indentation mode (None/Normal/C), the indentation mode of the already opened file does not change "for the future" ; it stayed at None because Kate remember for each file you open the Indentation mode you used
<defrysk>  /j #ubuntu+1
<Dragnslcr> jado- I dunno. I just did a quick check, and with a new file, if I change the default indentation, it does change the mode selected in Tools -> Indentation. Maybe if you've changed the mode for the file in the past, changing the default doesn't change the file (which would make sense)
<jado> Dragnslcr: you're right i don't know what happened
<jado> Dragnslcr: yes maybe it come from the fact that one day i've changed the indentation width
<jado> comes*
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<KAIN> hi everyone
<KAIN> anyone help please ,i'm running squid2.7Stable3 on ubuntu server 9.04 with cisco vxr7200, i need to setup wccp v2 between squid box and rhe router
<KAIN> anyone help please ,i'm running squid2.7Stable3 on ubuntu server 9.04 with cisco vxr7200, i need to setup wccp v2 between squid box and the router
<genii> KAIN: You may want to enquire in #ubuntu-server
<KAIN> thanks genii
<KAIN> :)
<KAIN> i will
<usuario> buenas
<oele2> how do you change power settings ?
<oele2> I would like nothing to turn of if I close the lid of my laptop
<babalu> system settings -> advanced -> power management
<babalu> though i don't see a thing to change what happen when we close the laptop
<oele2> babalu: I don't have power management in the "advanced" tab of system settings
<babalu> oh actually i found it
<babalu> what version of kde do you have ?
<babalu> oele2:  ?
<oele2> 4.1.4
<oele2> (sorry had to start new app, system settings doesn't have a menu bar)
<babalu> ok
<babalu> i have kde 4.2 so maybe that's why you don't see power management
<berot3> hi, i have problem with amarok in kubuntu. amarok apears for a sceond and than crashes... i dont really understand the errors, could some1 of u pls tell me whats wrong? this is
<berot3> what the terminsal says: http://pastebin.com/f12404648
<berot3> and this says kcrash:  http://pastebin.com/f5bbb5e17
<Heliomance> If Amarok 2 can't find the lyrics to a song, how do you enter them manually?
<berot3> cant u just add it like any other ID3-tag?
<Heliomance> *blink* Why didn't I think of that?
<berot3> :)
<Heliomance> Incidentally, what database does it pull the lyrics from?
<kubu> I have two sound card in my pc, one Mob & the other PCI; 'am trying to configure asoundconf to change the Pci sound card into default, but there is no response when i click "asoundconf list" any way i should try please...
<TheGrammarFreak> What are the commands for starting and stopping the kde screensaver?
<wangyuan> hello evreyone longtime no see,hiahia
<wangyuan> hello
<wangyuan> anybody here
<TheGrammarFreak> My PC crashed. Does anyone know the commands for
<TheGrammarFreak> Oops
<genii> wangyuan: Yes. Do you have some support question?
<berot3> genii: can u help me with my crashing amarok?
<genii> berot3: I already looked at your error pastebin but I have no immediate ideas on your problem.
<genii> berot3: Perhaps to file a big report at Launchpad
<genii> *bug
<berot3> genii: oh ok thx, i already googled for it... ill maybe google a bit more :p . yes ill post it to lp
<tsimpson> there's also #amarok
<genii> Ah, nice tip, forgot they had a channel.
<berot3> aaah :) ill go there to thx
<tzanger> good morning, does anyone know why the updates manager seems to default to remembering my password? I always hav eto uncheck "remember my credentials" ...
<ese> I have two sound card in my pc, one Mob & the other PCI; 'am trying to configure asoundconf to change the Pci sound card into default, but there is no response when i click "asoundconf list" any way i should try please.
<RickX> anyone know of anyplace besides kde-look to get kde4 styles?
<Dragnslcr> tzanger- that seems to be the normal behavior. I'm not sure why
<suman> hi....  i know this bug is known.... just wonder if it has been resolved....
<suman> xorg is eating up all my memory in my jaunty loaded dell inspiron 1525
<Shaan7> suman: all == how much ?
<suman> actually it is the cpu , 91%
<Shaan7> suman: check out system monitor and see which process is using what % of CPU
<suman> memory  is around 5.9
<suman> Xorg is using 41% of cpu
<suman> and 165 M memory
<suman> i just did a clean install yesterday. and it has been painfully slow at times
<Shaan7> suman: thats strange
<suman> Shaan7: I know it is to something with the graphics driver.... hoping someone has encountered this earlier and knows of a fix
<Shaan7> suman: whats the graphic card you have ?
<Dragnslcr> Probably the well-known issues with the Intel drivers
<ahox> suman: The intel graphics card is kind of buggy in the new ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> I'm sure the forums have plenty of discussion about it
<suman> it is  Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<suman> the forums did have a lot of discussions.. but no clear cut solution
<Shaan7> suman: ok, lots of my friends have a 1520 but they have no problem, wonder whats wrong with 1525
<genii> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Shaan7> suman: and btw, thank god you don't have a inspiron 1545 (new inspiron model). it sucks
<tzanger> yes, it also has a regression for volume control on some toshibas
<suman> Shaan7: hmmm.. i am sure 1520 and 1525 have the same graphics card...
<ahox> suman: That's because there is no clear-cut solution yet. You can downgrade your xorg etc, but this is rather annoying, too
<ahox> I would recommend to just go with the old ubuntu for now
<suman> is there an easy way to downgrade....
<suman> i have already spent quite some time in upgrading and instaling my apps and configuring
<ahox> suman: If you /home is on a seperate partition, its a breeze. Otherwise you have to backup your home first. Of course all the upgrades/installs will be lost
<suman> i have everything in the same partition...  guess a lot of work ahead for me..
<suman> but is the graphics card problem non existent in kubunto 8.X
<ahox> suman: yes
<ese> Hi, BluesKaj: about the configure with asoundconf to change the Pci sound card into a default, I tried "asound-set-default-card (soundcardname), but it tells to check "asoundconf list" first. but there is no response when run click "asoundconf list" any other ways i should try or is should do.
<BluesKaj> ese, I beleive you need to install alsa-utils
<ese> thanks for your response BluesKaj; but i did check with it and it is installed and being latest
<ese> and with the BIOS setup, alone. It didn't work out.
<BluesKaj> ese , have you checked in system settings/media since you changed the bios ?
<BluesKaj> ese, also make sure you have libasound2 installed
<ese> yes, libsound2 and libsound2-plugins are installed.
<ese> also without the bious modification. Only the pulseAudio & HA Intel (AD198x Analog) are shown in system settings >multimedia.
<BluesKaj> no pci souncard listed ? ...hmmm
<BluesKaj> ese, did you list the pci card as first in the list or disable the onboard or both in the BIOS ? (depends on which BIOS you have)
<ese> well, i disable the onboard only. and there was no asoundconfig list after loging
<ese> but now without any change to the BIOS, the asoundconf list shows only "Intel"
<BluesKaj> did the pci card show up in the bios ?
<ese> On that thing i couldn't find that.
<ese> But because i dual boot with winXP, the pci works with XP and not the onboard; but when i boot with kubuntu it happens the viseversa
<kaddi> heya... I'm having trouble with FF on kubuntu should I ask here or on their support-channel?
<TheGrammarFreak> Does anyone know the commands for starting and stopping the kde screensaver?
<ese> and i am tired to change the output line everytime i change OS.
<kaddi> anyhow here goes, if someone knows a solution I would be grateful: I've been using FF for a long time, but ever since 3.0.10 (and now 11) it won't shut down correctly. I can close it, but when I try to start it again, it'll tell me that FF is still running and needs to be closed. The only thing that seems to work is "killall firefox". I tried the FF safemode and a new profile fpr FF but the problem remains
<TheGrammarFreak> FF did does that to me occasioanlly, I have no idea why. You might want to try their channel, I just left it for about 5 mins and it worked again
<BluesKaj> kaddi , you may have a conflict , if your coming off flash heavy sites, then the plugins don't all quit
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, sounds like it's just being slow at exiting
<kaddi> BluesKaj: it never quits... even if I only opened http://start.ubuntu.com/9.04/ it will not close properly. It doesn't work in safe-mode either, which I thought meant that plugins and addons aren't loaded
<Dragnslcr> I did finally figure out the problem with closing a tab that had Flash in it
<kaddi> Dragnslcr what was the problem?
<Dragnslcr> Amarok messing up the sound system
<kaddi> good to know :)
<Dragnslcr> I managed to figure out that the problem only happened after I had played something in Amarok, and exiting Amarok fixed it
<Dragnslcr> Apparently it's already a known issue with the sound system
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: Amarok doesn't mess any sound system, it doesn't even handle sound itself!
<Mamarok> that's Phonon doing it
<Dragnslcr> Mamarok- yup, sounds about right
<Mamarok> and flash is creating sound problems galore
<Dragnslcr> Only sound problems? Wow, Flash is getting better, huh
<kaddi> lol
<Mamarok> the worst is pulseaudio, sick of debugging 50+ users with pulseaudio killing all sound in 9.04 :(
<chrisss> hi
<chrisss> i got a problem with amarok 2.1 on jaunty
<chrisss> i get the following message when i start amarok: Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
<chrisss> however, i can start amarok from ANY other user account but mine (which is the super user-capable one)
<kaddi> ok, when I switch between different profiles. The first time I close firefox it closes with a segmentation fault, afterwards it's not closing at all. This happens on both the new vierge profile and my usual customized one...
<kaddi> is there an easy way to learn more about the segmentation fault?
<Dragnslcr> Mamarok- does Ubuntu have any sound systems that aren't broken at this point?
<johanvrt> oss4
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: well, in the Ubuntu base wouldn't force Pulseaudio on all of us we wouldn't have problems in KDE4 :(
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> What does KDE4 want to use by default, phonon?
<johanvrt> i installed kubuntu and afaIk pulse audio was not part of it
<superboy> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/196404/
<TheGrammarFreak> How would I use the xscreensaver instead of the kde screensaver?
<genii> superboy: "servo failure" would seem to hint at some hardware problem
<superboy> what kind of hardware?
<genii> superboy: cd/dvd likely
<TheGrammarFreak> How would I use the xscreensaver instead of the kde screensaver?
<genii> TheGrammarFreak: Maybe see http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html#kde      ..I haven't tried this yet myself however
<jado> The following packages have been kept back:
<jado>   kdeplasma-addons
<jado> hi, i'm trying to upgrade to kde 4.3 (i think i succeeded) but i have this message when i do apt-get upgrade (or aptitude safe-upgrade)
<apap> kalispera sas
<apap> an mporouse na me voithouse kapoios se ena provlhma pou antipetopizo
<apap> otan grafo sto termatiko thn entolh
<apap> sudo apt-get update kathos fortonei kapoies selides
<apap> sto telos m petaei to munhma
<apap> Ανάγνωση Λιστών Πακέτων... Σφάλμα!
<apap> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<apap> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_restricted_binary-i386_Packages
<apap> E: Αδύνατο το άνοιγμα ή η ανάλυση των λιστών πακέτων ή του αρχείου κατάστασης.
<FloodBotK2> apap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> apap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apap> euxaristo
<tsimpson> !gr | apap
<ubottu> apap: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<apap> aaaa s euxaristo para polu
<superboy_> help new error http://paste.ubuntu.com/196404/
<eagles0513875> im having some issues with clam av and the klamav gui for kde. im trying to update the definitions and it is saying the process died unexpectedly did you manually kill it. i didnt touch any processes any ideas what i could be missing or as to why its crashing
<genii> superboy_: Again. "14 BraseroGrowisofs stderr: :-[ WRITE@LBA=30b30h failed with SK=4h/TRACKING SERVO FAILURE]: Input/output error"   <-- tracking servo error. "servo" is the hardware piece on your drive which moves the read/write head around
<eagles0513875> genii: any idea as to whats happening to me and clamav
<jan___> hi all
<eagles0513875> hi jan___
<jan___> does anybody have a media server like jinzora or ampache running?
<genii> eagles0513875: Not offhand, sorry
<eagles0513875> its ok genii
<jan___> i'm asking, because it has to import the media
<jan___> from a local dir and then www-data needs read acces
<jan___> this is unsecure, isnt it?
<jan___> hmm?
<eagles0513875> i would think it would also need execute rights
<eagles0513875> im not sure you got me tempted to do that now jan
<bigos> hello, i've got one problem - i can't get my kubuntu to connect to the wireless encrypted network. it does connect to the unencrypted ones with no problem, though. I am using this kde4 plasma widget thingie. Is that common problem, or do I need to be more specific?
<jan___> :) yes i know it needs also +x rights
<jan___> but isnt that unsecure to give www-data rights to all my data?
<jan___> what if the apache gets cracked (bugs or what)
<trappist> jan___: I don't make all my stuff owned by www-data - I just make sure www-data can *read* it, and add write permissions in the few places I need it
<jan___> ok
<jan___> so there is no chance to  break into my system?
<Newbee_> hello everybody
<Newbee_> I have a problem with okular and KDE 4.3 beta. Okular doesn't print pdfs correct anymore. It does move the page to print towards the left bottom corner and on the right side and the top it leaves free space#
<Newbee_> I don't know how to fix that. It's pretty annoying because i have to print pdfs rather often and okular is my pdf-program.
<Newbee_> It would be nice if somone of you could help me
<Mamarok> Newbee_: it prints fine for me, maybe you should check your printer settings
<trappist> jan___: there's no chance to break into your system if you take the networking hardware out of it, turn it off and bury it in the backyard.  other than that, there's really no such thing as a completely secure system.  but you can reduce the risk a lot by just being smart, like you're doing now by caring about file permissions.
<Newbee_> Mamarok: I tried to print some web-page with konq and firefox. Both perfekt. But with two pdfs from different sources and okular I have the same problem.
<Mamarok> Newbee_: did you try another PDF application?
<Mamarok> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Newbee_> I don't have any installed. But pdfs form these sources worked great with the okular from KDe 4.2 and 4.1
<Mamarok> hm, let me try if mine works...
<Mamarok> Newbee_: ouch, same problem here, I think you hit a bug :(
<Newbee_> Mamarok: what a shit. I would need a working okular. I think I should look, wheter it is already reported
<Mamarok> Newbee_: install kpdf, that should work
<Newbee_> Mamarok: I didn't even want to upgrade to KDE 4.3 but I missed to remove the sources after upgrading to KDE 4.2.2 . KDE 4.3 beta works fine, but this is annoying
<Mamarok> Newbee_: and you are sure there is no 4 pages on one set in the printer settings?
 * Mamarok checks her printer settings
<jan___> trappist: yes i know there is no absolute security :) but the apache is an "active" web service, the only port that is forwarded by the router
<jan___> trappist: so it's may be a higher risico giving some rights to www-data ?
<trappist> jan___: right, so that gives you a place to focus your security efforts, and of course it's important to be your web service is as secure as possible - or at least as secure as reasonably practical
<trappist> jan___: well yeah, if you expose a service to the internet you automatically have some risk.  in order to provide that service, the apache user (www-data, here) needs access to the content.  but it probably doesn't need write or execute access to most of the content.
<Newbee_> Mamarok: I'm sorry, I cannot understand. What do you mean? ( I am not a native English speaker so I hope you can excuse my inability)
<Mamarok> Newbee_: there is another tool you can use, it's called kpdf, you can install it with the package manager
<shanipribadi> id like to ask, pressing middle mouse button in konqueror shows a prompt asking if i want to search for the text in selection. I accidentally checked the "do not ask again". Can i make it so that it asks me that question again?
<Newbee_> Mamarok: i understood this statement. I meant your last post
<danald> ive got a couple of problems with running videos on my machine.  can anyone help?
<Mamarok> well, one can setup the printer to print 4 pages on one sheet, you should check all your printer settings
<danald> wenever i try to stream anything on full screen it lags
<danald> never had this problem before
<shanipribadi> never mind, i found it in the konquerorrc
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: you can change this in the settings I guess, did you check?
<jan___> trappist: well it needs execute + read @ folders and read @ files
<trappist> jan___: the x attribute on directories doesn't *really* mean execute, but yes, it will need that bit set on directories it needs read access to.
<jan___> trappist: hehe yeah i know
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: well i looked over the configuration, but i didnt find it. I look into Konquerorrc and theres an option MiddleClickSearch=false under [Notification Messages]. I guess that's what im looking at. Weird thing is googling for konqueror middleclicksearch only shows the source code. seems like theres no doc about it.
<jan___> trappist: i'll make sure, that files are readable + folder +rx..  If www-data can't write, it will be able to read data anyway, and if in a website is a bug, anybody could read my data?
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: well, we lack doc writers badly...
<trappist> jan___: if apache or your site has a serious bug, especially an arbitrary code execution bug, then exploitation of that bug would let the attacker read that data, yes
<jan___> trappist: the apache is always up to date, and few websites are hosted. I want to install jinzora. if these sites don't have bugs, the danger is "ok"? whats with sql injections, would it allow to acces the data?
<chrisss> i can't start amarok from my user account. i can start it from any other account, though. apparently, dbus seems to die. any ideas why this is?
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: is there anyway i can help to submit this behaviors to the doc?
<trappist> jan___: keeping apache up to date is your first line of defense.  so, you're not likely to have problems with apache bugs.  a sql injection attack is (usually) a problem with the site, not the webserver, so if you're running insecure code you could have a problem, but not the same kind of problem.  for example an attacker could use a sql injection bug to insert a user entry for himself and give himself access to parts of the site you don't want him to
<trappist> chrisss: I don't know the answer, but I do know you're not the first person to describe that exact same situation here.  you might check launchpad for reported bugs.
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: you should get in contact with the devs, also you can have a look at that: http://docs.kde.org/
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: ok thanks. ill look there.
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: I think there is a konqueror channel too
<kaddi> can I set highlights in konversation for only a certain channel? or are all highlights genereal?
<Mamarok> kaddi: I don't know, you should have a look at the settings
<Mamarok> kaddi: and usually it just highlights when you are addressed
<kaddi> Mamarok: I did, but didn't see anyhting in that would allow such a config.
<Mamarok> kaddi: I'm almost sure that it's not possible, as the point of highlighting is that you get notified about when someone talks to you
<kaddi> Mamarok: yes I know, but I added some more names to be highlighted (eg my realname because I meet friends online as well), but this should not be highlighted here, as the name might be taken by someone else
<Mamarok> kaddi: well, that's not possible then
<Mamarok> that's the point of having unique user names in IRC :)
<kaddi> Mamarok, thks... I'll remove the highlighting for now... and fill out a wish report :p
<Mamarok> kaddi: unlikely this will be posible
<kaddi> Mamarok: so you have the same nickname on every irc-server?
<Mamarok> kaddi: I only use one :)
<Mamarok> kaddi: there are already enough channels here :)
<kaddi> Mamarok: I use several and would have liked to take the same nick everywhere... but it seems as if many people thought about getting my name before I did :p
<eagles0513875> dont mean to interrupt
<eagles0513875> kaddi: you can link them to this nick so that way when you identify your nick they wont be taken so they will be soley yours
<igorma> hi
<snarkfish> hi i need some help. Im trying to share a harddrive across the network so i can move some data over, but when i click configure sharing button in dolphin it does nothing
<igorma> Has anybody tried to install J2me wtk and j2mepolish on kubuntu?
<Mamarok> igorma: and what would that be?
<igorma> it is a common wramework for development j2me applications. Just experience problems during building. Maybe some one knows some common bugs or something about it
<Newbee_> Mamarok: I couldn't find a bug report for that issue.But I am not familiar with the KDE-bug tracker. Do you think it is better to report at KDE or at launchpad?
<inSane>  can somebody help me? i have a problem with wicd (ubuntu 8.04)
<tonton> bonsoirr
<tonton> ya personne ke parle francaiss
<tonton> ici
<tonton> putinn
<tonton> fils de putee
<inSane> ?? am i in an french channel?
<||arifaX> how can I change a comment I made on launchpad?
<trappist> ||arifaX: I think you just have to add to it
<||arifaX> trappist: so I can't change
<trappist> ||arifaX: I had an issue like that too, talked to the launchpad people and everything, nothing could be done
<Mamarok> Newbee_: I think you should report to Launchpad
<tonton> speak frech
<tonton> speak french
<trappist> !fr | tonton
<||arifaX> trappist: So I will correct my error with my next comment .. Hmm ok
<ubottu> tonton: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<tonton> ahh
<tonton> merci
<tonton> gentill
<Newbee_> Mamarok: is there some special place to repprt bugs in a backport-PPA?
<Mamarok> Newbee_: no, just specify the version and distro number
<tonton> speak frechh
<tonton> vous pouvait remetrte le truc pour info francais
<tonton> svp
<tonton> speak frech
<Mamarok> !fr | tonton
<ubottu> tonton: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Newbee_> ok, I'll do my best
<Mamarok> tonton: et surveille ton language!
<tonton> oui
<tonton> dsl
<tonton> jété énervéé
<trappist> haha did that say watch your language
<tonton> jarrive aps a trouver en francais
<tonton> comment on fé pour le truc en francais svp
<tonton> stpp
<tonton> mamarok
<Mamarok> tonton: anglais unimquement ici, vas voir le lien qu'ubottu t'a donné
<tonton> ok
<tonton> simer
<tonton> bisous
<tonton> le truc en francais svp
<tonton> comment on
<tonton> fé
<tonton> pour le francaiss
<tonton> svp
<Mamarok> tonton: tu tappes /join #ubuntu-fr
<tonton> mercii
<tonton> mercii
<suman> so....i have windows xp and kubuntu 9.04 installed as dual boot......
<korneliorogelio> hello, i have an intel gma and i cant get desktops effects for all my users... is it possible?
<suman> now i want to wipe out kubuntu 9.04 and install 8.04, what is the best way to do this?
<suman> anyone??
<Mamarok> suman: you need to remove it then, going back to a previous version that far back is not supported
<suman> Mamarok: thanks.. how do i remove it???
<skyrock> lequipe-de-skyrock-officiel@skyrock.com
<skyrock> ladresse
<skyrock> de skyrock
<skyrock> sur messanger
<korneliorogelio> how do i enable desktop effect in all my users?? i have an intel gma, can anyone help me?
<KDesk> is possible to install in a chroot environment some apps like qt from trunk, and use the rest of the dependencies from the normal root / ?
<Mamarok> KDesk: certainly, but this is more a question for #kde I would say
<KDesk> Mamarok: I only did want to know if that was possible, thanks.
<Salze> I (try to) run kde 4.3 beta, but kdeutils does not get installed, because of a missing dependency, namely kde-printer-applet. Is that normal?
<adam> hi is there a linux internet brpwser eher u can change the colours like iin Internet Explorer
<adam> because i am on a website which is navy and because of my backlight being broken, i cannot see such a dark colour
<adam> fixed it
<hajoli> Es geht..... :-)
<declan> Hello I have a quick query. My panel is set to autohide but I cannot get it to come back up now. IS there a way to restart the panel or turn off autohide without right clicking on it? thanks
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<InforMed> Hi! Is there any work around to this bug? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=193573
<Dimitree> Guyse any idea why the DSL option in Network Manager is gray ? i was able to configure my connection with terminal and pppoeconf but any idea why it's not available in the Gui ?
<Hydrant> hey all... do I need the 64-bit kubuntu for seeing > 4GB of memory?
<oscar> hi my frend how can get  konversation in french
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<John_1_> bbl all
<geronimo89> Hello. I've changed my konquerorrc file and set MMBOpensTab=true, but it is not opening tabs on middleclicks, what to do?
<geronimo89> Maybe it's just ignoring my configfile, some options mentioned there don't work either, like the MouseMiddleClickClosesTab=true
<Dimitree> How can i do a "Full update" for the "KDE 4.2.4 Updates for Kubuntu 9.04" release ? In software updates there are updates and many blocked ?
<Dimitree> help please :)
<Dimitree> oh well :/
<bobleny> I need some help please! While trying to fix the sound issue with firefox, I pugered esound-common. Now the entire GUI is gone. I reinstalled esound-common from the command interface, but nothing has changed. What do I do? Where do I start?
<bobleny> Is anyone even here?
<Guest44205> #spotify
<dhendu9411> hello all.  is anyone active in here right now?
<bobenceto> what is problem
<usherbohemian> !list
<geronimo89> bobenceto: Konqueror is ignoring my konquerorrc file
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dhendu9411> well i loaded songbird and it put an icon in the system tray.  I am use to amarok that will minimize it when clicking the "X".  Songbird doesn't seem to have this so I right clicked on the icon in the system tray for it and selected hide, now my how taskbar is gone.  How can I unhide it?
<dhendu9411> Oddly enough, the icon that appeared for songbird was the little cashew icon in the upper right-hand corner of the screen.
<bobenceto> what desktop environment do u use?
<dhendu9411> kde 4.1
<bobenceto> whole taskbar is missing?
<dhendu9411> kde 4.2 excuse me
<dhendu9411> yup
<bobenceto> after u log out, is it still same?
<geronimo89> dhendu9411: try to run plasma (alt+f2 plasma enter)
<dhendu9411> haven't tried that as I have several windows open and wanted to see if I could fix it without logging out and then back in.  At this point, I can't click the Kicker, so I will have to do a restart from the command line.
<dhendu9411> I don't think its a plasma issue since everything else is working just fine
<bobenceto> try restart
<bobenceto> songbird is java
<bobenceto> i had problems with java apps
<bobenceto> and systray
<bobenceto> and kde
<FloodBotK2> bobenceto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dhendu9411> ok I will brb
<bobenceto> i was using JDownloader, and some times systray was in some weird mode
<bobenceto> are there any window borders?
<bobenceto> @geronimo89 how is that?
<bobenceto> did u change  permission maybe?
<home> .
<ingi> can any body help me I'm trying to use kopete but i cant find out how to use the webcam ?????
<ingi> pm plz
<dhendu9411> rebooting worked.  It is starting to become like windows!  lol
<dhendu9411> thanks guys
<ingi> can any body help me I'm trying to use kopete but i cant find out how to use the webcam ????? pm plz!!!!!
<geronimo89> dhendu9411: funny comment :)
<geronimo89> dhendu9411: did starting plasma again not work for you?
<dhendu9411> geronimo89: no I just restarted the computer.  I was trying to not reboot, but oh well.
<geronimo89> dhendu9411: did you try?
<dhendu9411> geronimo89: yeah, but it didn't do anything
<dhendu9411> oh well... back to work... thanks again guys
<geronimo89> kk, byebye
<ingi> can u help my guys?????
<ingi> I cant c how to turnit on and off in a chat but works in amsn so its not cam prop just kopete
<ingi> can any body help me I'm trying to use kopete but i cant find out how to use the webcam ????? pm plz!!!!!
<tomsdale> I changed recently my desktop effects from OpenGL to XRender and experienced a MAJOR speed boost. Some effects don't work anymore with XRender but has anyone else noticed the additional speed?
<ingi> I cant c how to turnit on and off in a chat but works in amsn so its not cam prop just kopete
<geronimo89> ingi: please speak proper english
<ingi> I'm icelandic and dislexsic sorry but propper english is bit limedid
<geronimo89> ok ok
<ingi> but can you guys help me /w kopete?
<eagles0513875> ingi: please state your issue and if someone knows how to fix it then they will respond
<ingi> I cant use webcam in chat I cant see the buton
<ajavid> hi guys
<ajavid> kubuntu is seeming more and more attractive now
<ajavid> I'm on debian lenny and for kde3 but now i think i should move to kde4
<ajavid> i dunno man
<eagles0513875> ajavid: thats up to you
<ajavid> ext4 support inside kubuntu 9.04?
<geronimo89> ajavid: and make sure you're machine is fast enough, ext4 is in it, using it right now
<ajavid> how about 3d support for r5xx radeon open source?
<ajavid> geronimo89, how fast?
<eagles0513875> same here im using ext4 as ewll
<ajavid> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz
<ajavid> stepping        : 6
<ajavid> cpu MHz         : 3009.900
<geronimo89> ajavid: hard to say
<ajavid>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ajavid> Mem:          8006       7593        412          0        250       5654
<ajavid> should be plenty I hope
<eagles0513875> !paste | ajavid
<ubottu> ajavid: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ajavid> when I use kubuntu amd64, I get total mem 7800~ish
<ajavid> what happens to my ram in kubuntu?
<ajavid> in debian it shows 8006 ram
<ajavid> it shows 100+mb less than debian
<ajavid> its weird
<eagles0513875> ajavid: probably initramfs being loaded into that 100+mb i could be wrong though
<ajavid> also, kubuntu installs too much stuff when i install fromcd
<ajavid> how can I install a minimal desktop using
<ajavid> like i don't use printing servers or something
<ajavid> lots of other stuff
<achoquel> hey !
<achoquel> Qui parle français ?
<tomsdale> ajavid - I think that's just the way ubuntu does it - you install the kde desktop and it installs all packages with it.
<tomsdale> I'm quite happy with kubuntu but I'm planning on giving arch linux a try - they have a minimalist approach compared to kubuntu.
<sean__> tomsdale: sounds cool to me
<sean__> I've thought of trying arch but I never did
<ign0ramus> their kdemod looks awesome...
<tomsdale> only thing that holds me back atm is that I don't have a primary partition free anymore :-(
<tomsdale> ign0ramus: yes - you just install the kde apps you want.
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, and you can install kde3 or kde4 apps all happily together
<tomsdale> ign0ramus: you're on arch?
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, no... i really like everything about it, philosophically and implementation, but i can't bear to be without APT :(
<tomsdale> ign0ramus: yes - that's also holding me a big back. in ubuntu you just have all the apps at your fingertip.
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, in Arch you can use Pacman, which they tout highly, but everything i've learned in Linux assumes the presence of APT
<tomsdale> If I still had a primary partition free I would give it a go and run them side by side to compare.
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, and APT is extremely robust, stable, and feature-rich, i can't see myself using a distro day-to-day without it
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, yeah, once Win7 is final, I'm getting rid of my XP partitions and will free up some space
<thierry_> hi all,
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, (need windows for printer, ms exchange, and rosetta stone).... otherwise, i wouldn't even consider it
<tomsdale> bloody windows 7 - I downloaded the latest RC which is supposed to be good till next year sometimes and used it today for a dimdim session
<tomsdale> in the middle it started poping up with notifications "This is not a genuine copy" blackened my desktop etc ... I couldn'T believe it
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, on the RC in which you supplied the key from MSFT?
<tomsdale> (dimdim = desktop sharing) It was embarrasing since I was giving a web presentation to a possible client ...
<thierry_> is there someone that have knowledge on ibm T23 and ubuntu 9.04
<tomsdale> yes - I got a key when I downloaded it.
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, very strange.  well, not really, considering the source :/
<ign0ramus> thierry_, do you have a specific issue?
<tomsdale> hehe -. Unfortunately for me it's also still a must. But I use it like 2% of the time
<thierry_> yes problem to swith to an external monitor
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, same here. well, except for the cubical, where its still XP.  Although living in 2001 isn't so bad... the economy was much better then ;)
<thierry_> fn+f8 seems to be accepted, but switching doesn't works
<tomsdale> true - back then working in the financial area seemed like a really smart thing to do too
<tomsdale> thierry_: which drivers are you using? Don't remember on the T2X models what it was.
<thierry_> i found a solution for ubuntu 8.10, but seems the upgrade to the version 9.04 it doens not work anymore
<thierry_> I'am newbie to the linux world
<thierry_> t2x what's this?
<tomsdale> I remember it was in the release notes of 8.10 that they repaired this feature.
<tomsdale> your thinkpad model. I think my flatmate had a T21
<thierry_> it was a T23
<tomsdale> has it an ATI Gfx?
<thierry_> it seems that this problem occure only with the T23
<thierry_> I currently uses a T41, but no problem to switch
<thierry_> I don't remeber because this is not my laptop
<thierry_> i think it's a ATI
<tomsdale> If I remember right on my x41 with intel drivers it worked out of the box on Ubuntu, didn't try kubuntu.
<thierry_> to switch I used a command in a terminal session
<ign0ramus> thierry_, there's some talk about resolution issues on the external (ie, you can't set the external monitor for more than 1280x1024)... not sure if that helps
<thierry_> found on a forum
<thierry_> already tested (1024x768
<thierry_> doesn't works
<tomsdale> is there no grafical app in kde that allows you to switch monitors?
<thierry_> yes a tools to swith video to vga out, but doesn't works
<thierry_> don't remember the name
<ign0ramus> thierry_, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/S3switch ?
<thierry_> i will try to find the command line used to switch with ubuntu 8.10
<tomsdale> thierry_: or you could try the gnome app in ubuntu - maybe if it talks directly to X.Org and doesn't have loads of dependencies it could work.
<ign0ramus> thierry_, did you check the link? the app is specifically for switching monitors, and there's a patch just for the T23...
<ign0ramus> thierry_, not sure if this still works in Jaunty, but may be worth a look
<thierry_> yes, I checked the link and added it in my favorites
<thierry_> I cannot test it now because i don't have the pc
<ign0ramus> thierry_, ahh, i see now
<thierry_> I will check it asap and come back to say if it works or not (friday)
<ign0ramus> thierry_, cool.  let me know if/when you see me :)
<thierry_> excuse for my english, but i'am french
<thierry_> thanks ign0ramus
<tomsdale> blast - the blur effect will be dropped in KDE 4.3 because of a bug I discovered. Now I feel bad :-(
<ign0ramus> thierry_, pas de probleme ;)
<thierry_> same for tomsdale
<thierry_> thanks
<tomsdale> you're welcome - where you're from thierry_?
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, you killed it! :'(
<thierry_> ign0ramus
<thierry_> tu parle français?
<thierry_> s
<tomsdale> j'habite au Quebec :-)
<thierry_> eh ben
<tomsdale> but I'm german originally.
<thierry_> moi j'me prends la tête à écrire en anglais
<thierry_> lol
<ign0ramus> thierry_, oui, mais c'est pas de place pour cette langue.  Anglais, svp ;)
<tomsdale> there is a channel ubuntu-qc and ubuntu-fr if you prefer french
<thierry_> ok désolé
<tomsdale> ign0ramus: I'm a sucker for blur and transparency in KDE !!!!
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, i'm sure it'll be back once the bug is fixed.
<tomsdale> I wish I could fix it myself and get it back in.
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, you reported it on launchpad?
<tomsdale> No, directly on the KDE bugtracker - I'm running the beta at the moment.
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, oh man, you took it out of kde entirely?  that's some influence you got there :)
<cortex_> hi
<ign0ramus> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tomsdale> I just reported a bug - turned out blur was responsible and last I heard was that it will get removed.
<tomsdale> I tried to contact the original author but he didn't respond :-(
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, that's actually pretty cool, and like i said, blur will be back once fixed
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, you have a link to the bugtracker?
<tomsdale> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196281
<Kraffes> join canada
<tomsdale> http://bugsfiles.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=34491
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, ouch.
<tomsdale> This is what it looks like if you have blur enabled for some non native KDE apps.
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, brb. le diner.
<tomsdale> ok, cu around.
<ingi> is ubuntu gnome the same as kubuntu or ?
<tomsdale> Ingi - Kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Desktop.
<thierry_> bye all have a good night
<tomsdale> Ubuntu per default comes with the Gnome Desktop.
<tomsdale> cu thierry_
<thierry_> friday to give feedback about problem resolution
<thierry_> thanks!
<ingi> ok so I just need to .....
<tomsdale> ingi - what do you have and what do you want to do?
<tomsdale> Are you considering a new installation or do you already have it installed.
<ingi> ok I have ubuntu 9.04 gnome 2.26.1 can I have somthing better thanthat? sorry a total newbe here
<tomsdale> ingi: I woud't say KDE is better than Gnome. I usually install for my friends who are new to LInux Gnome first. It's more mature and stable.
<tomsdale> before you install KDE + Gnome on the same install I would recommend to test the Live CD first to see whether you like it.
<ingi> ok I'LL do that... but kopete works beter on kde
<ingi> thanx for the help
<tomsdale> KDE uses QT libraries , Gnome uses GTK+ . But you can run KDE apps in Gnome and vica versa. Kopete works also on Gnome but it probably will install several KDE dependancies.
<tomsdale> just try "sudo aptitude install kopete" on the command line and see how many depenencies it wants to download befor you decide.
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, ok, im back.  do you still have that screenshot?
<tomsdale> hehe, now it's me who has dinner
<tomsdale> but the screenshot is attached to the bugtracker
<tomsdale> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196281
#kubuntu 2009-06-16
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, "The blur effect has been removed from KDE 4.3 thus making this problem invalid."  Well, that's one way to 'fix' things! :)
<tomsdale> actually for virtualbox I'm not sure who is the culprit. It should't bee transparent in the first place.
<ign0ramus> tomsdale, it's still managed by kwin, yeah?
<tomsdale> yep. and works perfectly with compiz
<ajavid> question
<ajavid> I have debian stable installed in my partition
<ajavid> if i install kubuntu in a new parition
<ajavid> and then I make this debian parititon and chroot into it
<ajavid> and it would be possible to just use this debian stable chroot to host my LAMP stack (for my develpment server)
<tomsdale> I actually considered ditching Kwin for compiz but since I changed to XRender instead of OpenGL performance is much better.
<ajavid> ?
<tomsdale> ajavid: I don't think you can run the 2 at the same time though.
<ajavid> sure you can
<tomsdale> have you considered virtualbox ? I use that for my development servers.
<ajavid> nope
<ajavid> not gonna virtualize when there is no need to virtualize
<tomsdale> ok, I used chroot only once for a base install, don'T know enough about it.
<ajavid> I think just mount my debian partition in ubuntu, chroot to it, mount bind /dev and /proc, copy that to my ubuntu fstab  and go with it
<ajavid> I think that would be ok, since I already have lamp isntalled and I only want to play with kde4
<ajavid> I think thats a better solution
<tomsdale> what's with /usr it would have to be used by both
<ajavid> why?
<Szadek> is it safe to upgrade from kubuntu 9.04 / kde 4.2.4 to kde 4.2.90 ( 4.3 beta 2 ) now ?? anyone done that yet ??
<Szadek> i want to upgrade , but last upgrade to beta 1 didnt went too well looool
<tomsdale> ajavid: I just don't see how you can start an apache installation from one system in another. Either you will be missing apache dependencies or KDE libraries.
<tomsdale> Szadek: I did the upgrade by mistake and it actually went quite well. No problems so far apart from some minor bugs.
<Szadek> welll , ill cross my fingers and live dangerously ... i will do the upgrade anyway lool .wish me luck =)
<ajavid> tomsdale, no man
<ajavid> you just don't get it
<tomsdale> I think I don't ... :-(
<tomsdale> reading manpage now ...
<ajavid> http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted_debian_sarge_lamp_on_ubuntu_desktop
<ajavid> this may elaborate thigns a bit better
<ajavid> learn about chroots
<tomsdale>  Reading now - thx ajavid
<ajavid> sure
<ajavid> its the same as setting up a 32bit chroot inside amd64 ubuntu
<ajavid> same thing
<ajavid> or you can install 32bit inside a seperate parition
<ajavid> configure and setup exactly how you want
<ajavid> then you make another partition, and install amd64 there, and chroot into your already installed/setup 32bit system
<ajavid> lots of cool stuf can be done with chroots
<ajavid> for example, I wanna setup a stable chroot for LAMP
<ajavid> another for debian sid so i can make my packages and do dev work
<ajavid> and on the top, have my kubuntu 9.04 kde4 system as a desktop
<ajavid> hows that for a bit of fried gold?
<ajavid> ;)
<tomsdale> :-) _ I always used Virtualbox for this.
<ajavid> virtual box == virtualization == too slow
<ajavid> way too slow
<tomsdale> true - but for webdevelopment I rather have my virtualbox file I can take everywhere. But I want to give that method a try, looks interesting.
<Level15> hi: i can't seem to find how to transfer files to my creative zen from inside amarok 2. Amarok sees the device and shows its contents as a Collection. But how do I move files to it?
<mefisto__> I added tags to some images in gwenview, and ever since, gwenview has been very slow to start up (about 5-10 second delay before gwenview window appears). does anyone know how to remove all tags? where is the tag data stored?
<geeko> ok, so i have kubuntu 9.04 installed, when i did 'sudo apt-get update' it didnt show any packages for updating, but the packege kit (the GUI) indicated 3 packages for updating... i installed the packages but i am just wondering if those packages were legit or not? Is my system at risk?
<Neon_> how do you run /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Neon_> ?
<geeko> its a text file, is it not?
<Level15> Neon_: you don't
<mefisto__> geeko: 'sudo apt-get upgrade' will show upgradeable packages. apt-get update just refreshes the list from your sources and doesn't show upgradeable packages
<Neon_> i'm on a wiki and it told me to edit it save it and run
<geeko> arent bug fixes considered updates and not upgrades?
<geeko> or its just terminology
<mefisto__> Neon_: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   to edit it, or kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf  if you prefer a gui text editor
<mefisto__> geeko: apt-get commands update/upgrade work as I said. update will update available packages, and the upgrade command will install newer versions of packages you have installed
<geeko> yes, i understand what you saying, and my question was, the package kit, showed 3 bug fixes for *update* 'sudo apt-get update
<geeko> ' did not show anything
<ajavid> those are upates
<ajavid> upgrade is when you up the GRADE of your whole thing
<geeko> yeah, exactly
<ajavid> update is when you simply keep yoru the grade of your whole thing upto date
<g0th> hi
<Dragnslcr> Uh
<g0th> I'm trying to install amarok 2.1 on ubuntu
<g0th> I tried to add the following to sources.list: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<Dragnslcr> ajavid- yeah, not really
<g0th> it installs fine but when amarok starts the dialog "Updating system configuration." shows from 0% to 100% and then it starts again from 0% and again and again....
<g0th> I found this page: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159128
<Dragnslcr> geeko- apt-get update checks if there are newer versions of packages available (by getting package lists from the repositories), and apt-get upgrade installs any new versions of packages that apt-get update said were available
<g0th> it is not about amarok but it describes something similar
<geeko> Dragnslcr yes, i understand what you saying, and my question was, the package kit, showed 3 bug fixes for *update* 'sudo apt-get update
<geeko> ' did not show anything
<ajavid> Dragnslcr, that also depends
<ajavid> full-upgrade vs safe
<ajavid> thats apt specific
<ajavid> in general, I was telling him what update vs upgrade mean
<ajavid> so yes... really.
<Dragnslcr> ajavid- and you were rather wrong
<ajavid> no
<ajavid> I'm not
<Dragnslcr> ajavid- update does not alter any installed packages, upgrade does
<ajavid> once again
<ajavid> you're horrible at reading compresion
<ajavid> I'll say it once more time
<geeko> lol
<Dragnslcr> !enter | ajavid
<ubottu> ajavid: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ajavid> in general, i spoke about what update vs upgrade it in software terms
<ajavid> NOT apt/aptitude specific
<Dragnslcr> geeko- apt-get update won't tell you what new packages are available. KPackageKit does show which packages can be updated
<Dragnslcr> ajavid- well, since we're discussing apt, what you're saying is highly misleading
<ajavid> so to answer your question
<ajavid> bug fixes are updates not upgrades
<ajavid> very rarely does one need to actuall upgrade to a new version in order to fix a bug
<ajavid> but somtimes you have to, depending on how upstream is, its not package specific
<ajavid> Dragnslcr, it is not misleading
<Dragnslcr> Yes, it is
<ajavid> I don't think so
<Dragnslcr> When discussing apt, the terms "update" and "upgrade" mean very specific things
<Dragnslcr> What you're talking about is the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade
<ajavid> upgrade (safe/full) upgrades the system/packages, while update does not. You are right, but you are arguing with me about the wron thing, because of your perception, or lack therof
<Dragnslcr> Sigh
<ajavid> you're assuming what I'm saying relates to apt, when I am speaking in general
<geeko> Dragnslcr oh, ok, if thats the case then i dont need to worry that my system might be installing packages from "bad" sources even though the first time i installed kubuntu and run 'sudo apt-get update' it showed several packages for update or upgrade and asked if i wanted to install them, this time it didnt, i had to install it from GUI
<ajavid> I even said twice, that in general
<ajavid> but you're just looking to argue
<Dragnslcr> I'm assuming it because that's what he's asking about
<ajavid> I don't have the time
<ajavid> yeah
<ajavid> you just made an ass out of U and ME
<ajavid> stop assuming.
<FloodBotK2> ajavid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ajavid> jeez.
<Dragnslcr> geeko- sorry about him, I'll try to actually help you now
<geeko> lol
<ign0ramus> \O/
<ajavid> yes sir
<ajavid> you're absolutely right
<ajavid> I'm wrong
<ajavid> does that make you happy?
<halberd> does anybody know how to open a konsole _tab_ in konqueror?
<geeko> ctrl+shift+N
<ajavid> halberd, window -> open terminal window
<Dragnslcr> geeko- I don't think apt-get update shows you which packages have new versions, it just downloads the list. At least that's what happens when I run it now, though there aren't any new versions available
<ajavid> show term emulator is what its called i think
<halberd> ajavid I said a tab
<halberd> i have heard it is possible to open a konsole tab in konqueror
<Dragnslcr> geeko- if you need to upgrade packages from the command line, you want to run both update (to get the new list) and upgrade (to install new versions)
<halberd> terminal emulator is not by default a tab
<halberd> is there a way to make it a tab?
<Dragnslcr> geeko- if you use KPackageKit (or the update notifier), the Refresh button is what gets the new list (apt-get update) and "Apply all available updates" installs the new packages (apt-get upgrade)
<ajavid> halberd, yeh open a new tab and put it there, make the term window stretch all the way to the top
<mefisto__> halberd: have you tried yakuake?
<halberd> ajavid if I do that I can't select any other tabs
<ajavid> Dragnslcr, geeko, aptitude update; aptitude search ?upgradable (aptitude search ~U)
<ajavid> Dragnslcr, I would recommend that you move to aptitude instead of apt-get
<geeko> Dragnslcr yeahi know that kpackagekit is just a gui for the actual commands, so basically they should do the same thing right? anychance that the gui might be downloading from other sources, other than the specified ones?
<Dragnslcr> Why? KPackageKit works just fine for me
<ajavid> in fact, if you really knew what you were talking about, you wouldn't even recomment or talk about apt-get
<mefisto__> !info yakuake | halberd
<ubottu> halberd: yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.4-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 286 kB, installed size 1632 kB
<ajavid> if you need to know why to use aptitude instead of apt-get, google for 'why aptitude'
<ajavid> if you need to see which packages will be upgraded after you do an update, aptitude search ~U
<Dragnslcr> geeko- no, I can't think of any reason that KPackageKit would use any repositories that aren't in your regular sources list
<binMonkey> halberd: don't pull it all the way to the top.
<ajavid> aptitude install aptitude-doc-en
<ajavid> try reading a bit before you assume next time
<ajavid> kthx.
<halberd> it's not what I want binMonkey I was just wondering if it could be a tab
<Dragnslcr> !ot | ajavid
<ubottu> ajavid: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<halberd> if it can't then I don't prefer it to the ordinary konsole
<ajavid> how is talking abotu aptitud eot
<ajavid> please explain this to me
<ajavid> in the context of the current discussion
<geeko> according to man aptitude, 'aptitude update' is equivalent to 'apt-get update'
<ajavid> im telling you how to view the list of upgradable pckages after an update and before an upgrade
<ajavid> how is this offtopic?
<Dragnslcr> geeko- you're right, KPackageKit is just a GUI for apt, so there shouldn't be any functional differences between them
<ajavid> no pleae, I'm waiting ...
<ajavid> Dragnslcr, how is this offtoipc?
<ajavid> Dragnslcr, please enlighten me.
<mefisto__> ajavid: relax. why are you so wounded?
<ajavid> wounded?
<ajavid> just wondering, is this how ubuntu community is?
<mefisto__> ajavid: I think you're the smartest, most knowlegeable person in this channel. so relax
<ajavid> *sigh*
<geeko> lol
<ajavid> fine, this is why the ubuntu support is so ridiculed everywhere else on freenode
<Dragnslcr> geeko- did I answer your original question well enough for you?
<ajavid> this is why people come to debian and ask for ubuntu support
<ajavid> :)
<ajavid> perhaps you shoudln't be such dicks.
<ajavid> oh, and try to give good supprot man, which I was trying to do
<geeko> Dragnslcr yes yes, and thank you :)
<Dragnslcr> No problem
<ajavid> anyway, this is hilarious, noobs supporting noobs, and saying that people who actually know wtf they are talking about are wrong.
<ajavid> fantastic. keep this up, great work so far.
<geeko> but if you think your right or your answer is/would be better instead of waisting time by commenting on how bad the ubuntu community is, why dont you just help the person instead
<geeko> you're*
<ajavid> I did
<ajavid> I was told that I was being offtoipc
<geeko> lol
<ajavid> or did you not see that
<geeko> i saw that
<ajavid> yet I'm the a-hole. fantastic.
<ajavid> :)
<geeko> btw i dont know if you saw what i said/typed about aptitude earlier
<geeko> it says 'aptitude update' is equivalent to 'apt-get update'
<laduz> salut
<ajavid> no, it started with my saying, yeah, a softwar eupdate it minor, just updating bugs fixing things, an upgrade is when you fullyupgrade
<ajavid> he went off on me, telling me I'm wrong to begin with, which is just hilarious
<ajavid> and then you saw whatever happened
<ajavid> anyway, whaetver, worthless
<ajavid> geeko, sure, I never disagreed with that
<ajavid> geeko, perhaps you and Dragnslcr should go on google find out what a software update vs. and upgrade means
<Dragnslcr> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ajavid> outside the context of debian/ubuntu
<ajavid> !ot
<geeko> but apt-get upgrade doesnt necessarily upgrade distro, you can specify packages to upgrade
<ajavid> geeko, yup
<ajavid> geeko, for that you can use full-upgrade instead
<ajavid> man aptitude /upgrade
<binMonkey> how is that off topic?
<ajavid> binMonkey, he think just cuz im usually hyper im seem worked up or upset and he thinks by doing !ot over and over he is like gettting a rise out of me or getting the best of me
<ajavid> stupid BS irc psychology crap
<ajavid> useless.
<geeko> i dont think i need to do that, simply because they were named simple enough so that a person with some common sense is capable of distinguishing those 2 terms
<Dragnslcr> geeko- upgrading to a completely new version of the distribution would be done with dist-upgrade
<g0th> hi
<g0th> what package is responsible for the icons in amarok?
<geeko> Dragnslcr yup, i just looked it up
<halberd> does xclip work with kde?
<halberd> does kde use the X11 clipboard?
<Dragnslcr> KDE has Klipper, though I'm not sure exactly how it interacts with X
<geeko> g0th amarok inherits the kde icons
<geeko> g0th, but you can change skins
<ajavid> dist-upgrade is deprecated
<ajavid> dist-upgrae is alised to full-upgrade
<ajavid> please use aptitude full-upgrade or aptitude safe-upgrade
<ajavid> please use man aptitude to learn the difference
<g0th> geeko: but I dont see any icons
<g0th> geeko: how do I change the scheme? and what package do I need for the icons?
<g0th> s/scheme/skins/
<Dragnslcr> You can change the KDE icon set in System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons
<ajavid> g0th, there is also an #amarok for amarok specific help
<geeko> g0th that would be kde-look.org for the skins
<ajavid> g0th, check amarok to see if amarok i susin a custom icon set (the default it comes with)
<Dragnslcr> g0th- what icon set do you have selected?
<g0th> none?
<ajavid> g0th, also, you can go to amarok, skins, and click get new skins
<ajavid> g0th, you can install new skins directly from amarok, however they will NOT contain icons
<g0th> I just need some standard icon set
<ajavid> g0th, kde4 uses oxygen icon theme
<g0th> I think some very basic package is missing
<ajavid> g0th, are you using full kde, or gnome with amarok?
<g0th> gnome with amarok
<ajavid> or something else?
<ajavid> I figure as much
<ajavid> install the oxygen icon theme pckage for kde4
<ajavid> it should be all good
<g0th> I did
<g0th> ok
<ajavid> restart amarok?
<g0th> I guess I have to restart amarok?
<g0th> no
<g0th> because it is scanning the collection atm
<g0th> but I will
<ajavid> ok
<FloodBotK2> g0th: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ajavid> g0th, apt-cache search amarok (install whatever)
<ajavid> amarok2 is a bit strange man
<ajavid> im gonna dl the 9.04 kde4 cd
<g0th> ajavid: apt-cache didn't help
<ajavid> its not suposed to help realy except to shwo you all the packages that contain amarok in the title or description
<ajavid> so if there is somethng else amarok packageed, you can install it, if you need to
<g0th> ajavid: ok it seems to work
<g0th> ajavid: I guess the oxygen icon pack was the missing thing
<ajavid> and to restart amarok :)
<g0th> that should be a dependency
<ajavid> perhaps
<ajavid> file a bugreport please
<g0th> I did restart amarok now (collection scan was over)
<g0th> not at 2:45 in the morning
<ajavid> :)
<mefisto__> it's not a dependency though. amarok works fine without the oxygen package
<g0th> not really
<ajavid> afaik it should be suggested or recommended
<g0th> you dont see any icon
<ajavid> let me see
<ajavid> packages.ubuntu.com
<g0th> imo it is a dependency not suggest or recommend
<g0th> since the software is clearly not working as expected without
<mefisto__> g0th: what doesn't work?
<g0th> the display of the icons
<g0th> you just see white background
<g0th> imagine eg. a music player where you can't distinguish between "play" and "stop"
<ajavid> man
<ajavid> I'm not even on ubntu
<mefisto__> but everything still works
<g0th> mefisto__: then you have a strange definition of "works"
<ajavid> g0th, what says apt-cache rdepends <name of oxygen icon pakage>
<ajavid> its not dependant, it seems to recommend kde kio plugins multimedia
<mefisto__> g0th: what you're talking about is appearance or useability, not functionality
<ajavid> I'm wondering if somewhere there is should pull in the icons
<ajavid> if not, file a bug so that it is at least a suggest or recommended apckage for amarok
<g0th> mefisto__: well it is a question of definition whether appearance is part of functionality
<g0th> mefiso__: imo it is partially
<ajavid> afaik, amarok comes with its own icon set, all blue icons, very ugly, very nasty
<ajavid> dunno wtf amarok devs were thinking
<g0th> anyway the package from "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main" doesnt seem to work on ubuntu without the kde-icons-oxygen package
<geeko> ajavid lol, usability instead of eyecandy
<g0th> or some other icon package I guess
<ajavid> usability?
<ajavid> how does a choice of icon set affect usability?
<geeko> yeah
<g0th> phonon-backend-xine
<g0th> hmm
<ajavid> please explain this to me
<geeko> a fancier icon needs more pixels and therefore if you add all the eyecandy together it will take longer to load the program
<geeko> lol, i am just speculating
<ajavid> not true
<ajavid> geeko, :)
<ajavid> cute
<geeko> lol
<g0th> ok thx for the help
<g0th> I go to bed now
<ajavid> burning 9.04 amd64
<ajavid> :D
<ajavid> hmm in fact, I don't even need to do that do I, but it would be convienient
<ajavid> I usually like to finish installing my os before I reboot, I coulda just debootstrapped jaunty
<ajavid> doh.
<compilerwriter> I attempted a clean install of 9.04 and somehow have ended up with my old data and a half working machine.  I thought it would partition and reformat the hard drive.  What went wrong.
<compilerwriter> I don't think I am using the nvidia x server anymore either.  does one do a config nvidia to get that working again?
<JuJuBee> My printer configuration app seems to be broken. Can someone assist? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3104526.0
<yantra> 66-234-43-141
<edward_> alguien podria ayudarme
<halberd> how do I disable shade on a window
<halberd> I accidentally enabled it on a window, but now I can't open te menu to disable it
<halberd> oh, double click in title bar
<Dragnslcr> halberd- you can disable that behavior in System Settings -> Window Behavior -> Titlebar Actions
<John_1_> NIGHT EVERYONE. going to sleep
<brian_> hey
<brian_> i want too know why my wifi works in ubuntu but when i log out and log into kubuntu my wifi doesnt work
<halberd> Is it possible to restart X without causing any programs to close?
<siva> hai any indian
<trappist> halberd: if you don't have any running, then yes
<muk> whats wrong with the system tray
<muk> why does it span the entire pannel
<muk> what a waste of space
<muk> why can't it be as large as the containing icons
<m4v> muk: that's a know bug, which will be probably fixed in kde4.3
<muk> ugh
<muk> linux junk
<muk> garbage
<muk> linux never has a good exuse other than darrrr.... it's a bug in the kernel.
<muk> no wander everyone uses windows.
<brian5656> hhey i have a problem getting my wifi to work in kubuntu but if i were to log out and goto options and switch to gnoome my wifi works just fine
<brian5656> kubuntu doesnt seem to have a administration menu
<brian5656> like ubuntu does
<hubar_> hi, question, What does "BLOCKED UPDATE" mean in kpackageit?
<Kasm279> install synaptic pakage manager
<hubar_> well, it is not KDE application.
<R3DB0x> anyone have any idea why my ip keeps changing back to a dhcp setup even though i have entered the static and if i restart the interface it picks up the static info?
<hubar_> any ideas?
<hubar_> And how do I fix this error? W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signaturescouldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6B15AB91951DC1E2
<m4v> !ppagpg | hubar_ 9
<ubottu> hubar_ 9: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<halberd> I can't switch terminals using ctrl-alt-f2
<halberd> is there some other way?
<Kasm279> ctrl+alt+f1-6
<Kasm279> (i think its 6)
<halberd> yes, that doesn't work
<halberd> I remain in kde
<jesse__> sup
<jesse__> is any one there?
<xjjk> what's up
<jesse__> not much
<Zengol> I use Apt-Get Remove to delete excess junk right?
<xjjk> Zengol: be careful with it, but yeh more or less
<xjjk> I'd use aptitude
<xjjk> Zengol: you may also want to check out the deborphan package
<mircman> has anyone gotten dual monitor support working in kubuntu 9 with an ATI All in wonder Radeon 9600? if i install the proprietary drivers, i can't see to do anything when x restarts because it's all out of frequency, tho it looks as if both monitors are working, out
<mircman> of frequency anyways
<Zengol> I just want to do a quick system cleanup of all the useless junk i do not need.
<xjjk> Zengol: there isn't a "quick" way to do it...
<Zengol> I have left over application's in my Kicker that i cannot access due to un-installation.
<Zengol> : /
<Zengol> Well i got shafted now didn't i? xD
<xjjk> Zengol: usually, if you restart KDE
<xjjk> it'll go away
<xjjk> I've had the same problem
<xjjk> the contents of the menus is cached somewhere
<FloodBotK2> xjjk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xjjk> maybe logout/login, I haven't checked
<Zengol> Ok, i have restarted,.
<Zengol> I'll try the logging method.
<Zengol> Brb.
<Zengol> No luck. : /
<Zengol> I might have to customize my panel.
<xjjk> what's the app?
<Zengol> Oh...
<Zengol> Totem.
<mircman> grr brb again
<Zengol> Well, actually, a bunch of Gnome product's.
<xjjk> Zengol: are you sure it's uninstalled
<Zengol> Oh i am sure.
<xjjk> you uninstalled with apt/dpkg/something, right?
<Zengol> I think i will have to manually remove them from my panel in the outcome.
<xjjk> yeh
<Zengol> I used Adept to uninstall them.
<xjjk> wait, it's in the kicker menus
<xjjk> or the panel
<xjjk> Adept is fine
<Zengol> The Kicker menus.
<Zengol> So far i see Totem, but is without a name.
<xjjk> interesting..
<Zengol> Just say's video player above it.
<Zengol> I am running 8.10...
<Zengol> Lol.
<Zengol> I am afraid to upgrade to 9.
<xjjk> Zengol: open a terminal, and go to /usr/share/applications
<Zengol> Running an Intel GPU.
<xjjk> find . -iname "*totem*"
<xjjk> Zengol: er, yeah, I'd be afraid to as well
<xjjk> 9.04's Intel regressions are *HORRID*
<xjjk> I've an Intel GPU and it took a lot of work to make it bearable
<Zengol> Well..
<xjjk> but other than, 9.04 (especially Kubuntu) is great
<Zengol> I tried the live CD i just recieved.
<Zengol> And believe it or not.
<Zengol> I was capable of making it through the many menu's and directories in it.
<Zengol> I might reinstall my xp partition with it and give it a test.
<xjjk> I'd like to think you needn't reinstall XP
<Zengol> Ok.
<Zengol> No Totem in teh directory.
<Zengol> I will try it manually in teh Kicker option's.
<Zengol> And yeah...
<Zengol> Only way i got xp to work properly is with the geek squad cd sadly...
<xjjk> Zengol: something is cached somewhere
<Zengol> I'm not too worried.
<Zengol> I was just wondering if it might be a bug in 8.10 or not.
<noaXess> good morning..
<Zengol> But oh well.
<Zengol> I will just have to do it manually, haha.
<noaXess> have upgraded to kde 4.2.90... in system settings / advanced / login manager i can't set anything, cause there is no admin button..
<Zengol> Well, thank's for the tip on where to check on it.
<jesse__> sup\
<albert> hola
<Zengol> Well, i am not sure if i should not remove those item's.
<xjjk> Zengol: manually, via rm? no
<xjjk> I'd reinstall the packages
<xjjk> and then make sure they were uninstalled properly
<Zengol> I uninstalled them with Adept, when i installed them to begin with, i originally installed Openbox, then i installed Xfce.
<Zengol> I also installed Gdesklet's.
<xjjk> mm adept should have uninstalled them properly
<Zengol> It cleaned up a god size chunk of HDD space.
<Zengol> good*
<Zengol> Would it be possible to remove the link's from my Kicker without causing any major system impact's?
<xjjk> installing GNOME and KDE stuff simultaneously takes up a lot of disk space
<Zengol> I noticed.
<xjjk> Zengol: well, if your goal was to remove "trash"...
<Zengol> I wanted Gdesklet's for one reason. : /
<Zengol> YES!
<xjjk> if you have files managed outside your package manager, it's definitely trash
<xjjk> and it's impossible to find them
<Zengol> Oh...
<Zengol> Lol.
<xjjk> but yes to answer your question, removing them from /usr/share/applications will remove them from Kicker
<Zengol> All i know is someone told me a line awhile back that make's the terminal automatically cleanup excess junk.
<xjjk> Zengol: just wondering, why did you want gdesklets? what did they offer over plasma?
<Zengol> One sec.
<Zengol> I shall try to find it.
<Zengol> It is called Xirrus.
<xjjk> I haven't used gdesklets in years, so I don't remember them doing anything particularly interesting
<Zengol> It is a Wi-fi radar mainnly.
<xjjk> hrm
<xjjk> what's this do over the plasma WiFi appelt
<xjjk> I assume you're talking about http://www.gdesklets.de/index.php?q=desklet/view/236
<Zengol> Yes.
<Zengol> That is it.
<xjjk> description is a little spartan
<xjjk> don't see what it does that's special
<xjjk> I don't want to install all the GNOME crap dependencies to check =/
<ajavid> where can I find the gpg key for deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<ajavid> ?
<ajavid> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<ajavid> KDE 4.2.4 Updates for Kubuntu 9.04
<Zengol> Sorry about that.
<Zengol> Had to ply guitar hero for wifey... She was having a problem with a song.
<Zengol> Ok, what the Applet does.
<Zengol> It put's up a radar that will work in decibel's and percentages of output of local wi-fi port's.
<Zengol> It also point's out how many feet they are away from you, as well as encryption's type of uplink is available and speed test's on the connection.
<ajavid> I also got my debian stable partition chrooted successfully inside 9.04
<Zengol> Brasero VS. K3B.
<Zengol> What is the benefit's of each one?
<Zengol> are*
<Zengol> : /
<Synthi> Hi there, any Wicd experts here? :-)
<ajavid> dunno what it is
<ajavid> Zengol, what do you do? make a applet?
<xjjk> ajavid: follow the instructions at http://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/
<ajavid> xjjk, ok
<ajavid> xjjk, i found the key
<xjjk> Zengol: how does it know how many feet away access points are...
<Zengol> Hell if i know.
<Zengol> But it pinpointed my father's router and access point's directly.
<xjjk> Zengol: I personally don't have much use in these applets, they're sort of superfluous
<xjjk> I usually don't need to know what networks are available
<Zengol> Has my home Dlink pinpointed as well.
<xjjk> I just want to connect to the strongest one that I have access too
<xjjk> which the computer should figure out
<Zengol> Wel, same here.
<Zengol> I just like having the radar with all the access point info on hand.
<Zengol> mac addressing all that good junk.
<Zengol> They have it for xp.
<Zengol> No need for anything special.
<Zengol> It is an actual .exe file.
<Zengol> I should have tried to run it in Kubuntu before i got Gnome installed...
<SolidLiq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Zengol> Lol.
<Anirban1987> I am planning to set up a HTTP server on my VMware windows. Should I choose DNS Server/Virtual MAchine host ?
<Zengol> That's cute.
<Anirban1987> while installing ubuntu server
<Zengol> Does anyone here se JACK?
<Zengol> use*
<ajavid> kubuntu 9.04 has locked twice by now, complete system lockup
<ajavid> I installed it today
<ajavid> :(
<Anirban1987> which one to select ?
<Zengol> Ajavid: Go with 8.10 if you have serious problem's.
<Zengol> I have had to stick with 8.10 for awhile now.
<ajavid> I ahve another partition of debian stable, fully confiigured working, which ive chrooted into
<ajavid> I'm just using kde4.2.4
<ajavid> trying it out seeing how it is
<ajavid> I don't plan on using kubuntu for a long time
<Zengol> 9.04 is causing me alot of problem's, i stick with 8.10
<ajavid> I like kde3.5.10 so I'm sticking with it
<ajavid> and the way I see it, debian lenny will support its kde3 packages for about 1 year after lenny becomes oldstable, so thats a long time for squeeze to go stable, so kde3 will be alive for sometime in debian, in ubuntu, its just on 8.10 LTS, even then itsnot really LTS if upstream ends support of it
<xjjk> ajavid: just wondering, do you have an Intel GPU
<ajavid> so thats why I'm still on debian stable, its nice.
<ajavid> xjjk, no
<ajavid> ATI Technologies Inc R580 [Radeon X1900 XT]
<ajavid> using open source radeon driver
<xjjk> hrm
<ajavid> debian unstable, 2.6.29 + xorg 7.4 (in fact I've been using xorg 7.4 from its first days in git) with radeon for free 3D on r5xx chipset
<ajavid> its been fine, system in debian has never fully locked up like kubuntu does
<ajavid> im updating to PPA 4.2.4 bugfix update
<xnox> is there a way to change the color gradient of the botompanel
<ajavid> lets see if it helps
<ajavid> xnox, I think its in a plasma theme
<xjjk> xnox: other than selecting another Plasma theme, no
<xnox> ajavid: xjjk: ok thanks
<xnox> that means I'll have to design a new theme by touching up svg in inkscape
<xnox> Oh well =D
<ajavid> xnox, http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Development/Tutorials/Plasma/Theme
<ajavid> xnox, please consult this
<ajavid> xnox, its not that hard
<ajavid> just edit an existing theme and save it as a new one
<Zengol> !JACK
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about JACK
<Zengol> ..
<Zengol> Hmm.
<kholby> I apologize for asking on the wrong channel, but no one
<kholby> I apologize for asking on the wrong channel, but no one
<kholby> stupid buttons
<Zengol> !jack audio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack audio
<Zengol> : /
<kholby> I apologize for asking on the wrong channel, but no one's answering on vbox. I can't seem to get sound to work in virtual box.  Running xp guest on Ubuntu host.  Tried enabling sound (ALSA host driver, ICH AC97 controller) with no luck.  Any ideas?
<ajavid> http://jackit.sf.net/
<ajavid> http://www.home.unix-ag.org/arne/jack/
<Zengol> =O
<Zengol> Thank you ajavid
<ajavid> Zengol, google knows a lot of things
<ajavid> yw
<Zengol> Well, noy want i want to know, lol.
<Zengol> not*
<ajavid> Zengol, im sure it does, it just takes time to learn how to search effectively
<Zengol> I can never start a server for recording in JACK.
<Zengol> It does not recognize me as having a server setup for it.
<ajavid> Zengol, try ubuntu studio ?
<Zengol> Or something like that.
<ajavid> everything is setup and configured in ubuntu studio for you
<Zengol> I have been thinking abotu trying that actually.
<ajavid> you can probably install the package
<Zengol> Not sure though.
<ajavid> ubuntustudio-audio
<ajavid> install this package
<Zengol> I have manually installed teh full setup for JACK, but it had all kind's of problem's which i am nowhere near experienced in dealing with.
<Zengol> How big is the package?
<ajavid> its a meta package
<ajavid> it depends on other packages, the actual pacage size is very small
<Zengol> keep's asking me if i am root...
<ajavid> Zengol, apt-cache show ubuntustudio-audio
<ajavid> Zengol, apt-cache search ubuntustudio-audio
<Zengol> I don't see why.
<ajavid> Zengol, apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<ajavid> Zengol, use sudo before the commands
<Zengol> oh yeah.....
<Zengol> No wonder...
<ajavid> :)
<Zengol> Lol.
<ajavid> and im not sure but i think sudo /etc/init.d/jackd start probably?
<Zengol> invalid operation install.
<ajavid> never used it so dunno
<ajavid> you can't install with apt-cache
<ajavid> you install with the famous... apt-get
<Zengol> : /
<Zengol> I did..
<Zengol> aww, crap...
<ajavid> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio
<ajavid> ?
<Zengol> "Instal"  <--
<Zengol> Lol.
<Zengol> Forgot an L.
<Zengol> Whew.
<Zengol> 749 meg's of space.
<Zengol> Not bad at all.
<ajavid> :)
<Zengol> I hope i can actually get functionality out of it instead of the basic crashing of the program.
<ajavid> alright, my kde is updated to the ppa 4.2 bugfix
<ajavid> lets hope it doesn't lock up again
<Zengol> Resolution change lock's up your system?
<ajavid> Zengol, random things
<Zengol> Ahh.
<Zengol> Mine was resolution change.
<ajavid> Zengol, its just unstable
<ajavid> I'm not complaining, mind you
<Zengol> It is KDE 4.2 that does it. : /
<Zengol> Oh i know.
<ajavid> no, its all of ubuntu
<Zengol> I got mine fixed.
<Zengol> I would not doubt it.
<ajavid> anything not an LTS is really just a so-so stable desktop
<Zengol> I started in ubuntu, so i cannot say much.
<ajavid> these 6 month releases are ok, but they are not really that great
<Zengol> Never got to try anything else.
<ajavid> I've been using since 1994
<ajavid> debian since 2001
<ajavid> ubuntu since whenever, but only here and there every now and again, just to see what the hype is all bout
<Zengol> I just want something i can finally replace win with in teh outcome.
<Zengol> But so far, there are a few bad thing's i get if i leave it behind.
<Zengol> Such as gaming....
<ajavid> there is nothing wrong with dual booting windows
<Zengol> I know.
<ajavid> I personally use xp pro x64 for my games
<Zengol> I use xp pro sp3.
<Zengol> Only thing i have.
<ajavid> I have amd64 debian lenny with stable lamp in a partition which I can use from anywhere, I just chroot into it mount my proc and dev etc.
<Zengol> Not lucky enough to be blessed by a 64bit proccy.
<Zengol> Lol.
<ajavid> I have a core 2 e6300
<Zengol> I think mine is a dual core t600.
<Zengol> Or something like that.
<ajavid> which cpu is it exactly
<Zengol> Intel dual core 1,3
<ajavid> some pentium 4's also support em64t
<Zengol> Err, sorry.
<Zengol> 1.73 gig dual core.
<ajavid> Zengol, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Zengol> Can;t
 * xnox dreams of emacs kpart
<Zengol> Downloading JACK.
<Zengol> Unless i can open another terminal.
<ajavid> Zengol, what does that have to do with cat'ing something
<ajavid> Zengol, which is your irc client?
<Zengol> Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2080  @ 1.73GHz
<ajavid> Zengol, you coudl try something like /exec -o echo `cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep model` in your irc client
<xnox> Zengol: use screen
<Zengol> screen?
<xnox> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<ajavid> http://www.intel.com/products/processor_number/chart/pentium_dual-core.htm
<ajavid> ouch
<ajavid> 2080 doesn't have em64t
<ajavid> bummer bro
<ajavid> screen is like a terminal multiplexer, not really a 'window manager'
<xnox> and then there are also screen profiles written by someone from Ubuntu it is regular terminal session but you also get text notifications at the bottom about memory usage, cpu, available upgrades and etc
<xnox> !screen-profiles
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screen-profiles
<Zengol> I am pleased with my laptops performance, lol.
<ajavid> Zengol, let me show you something
<Zengol> Best i have ever had... sadly. : /
<ajavid> Zengol, http://paste.debian.net/39237/
<ajavid> Zengol, 82% Overclock
<ajavid> Zengol, and 8GB ram :D
<Zengol> Yeah, i had rather not do that.
<ajavid> one thing is strange, on debian booted, it shows me 8006 memory total, in kubuntu, it shows me 78xx something
<ajavid> it shows lot less
<ajavid> I wonder why
<Zengol> I know how cpu's are made and i am not taking that chance.
<ajavid> if you know what you are doing its ok
<Zengol> Kinda jacked up how they do it too, haha.
<Zengol> I am on a laptop anyway though.
<ajavid> not really, just tweaking individual component performance
<ajavid> o yea, i don't condone it for anyone
<Zengol> No way i can keep it at a mid ranged temp.
<ajavid> especially laptops
<Zengol> I would crack my cpu like a walnut.
<ajavid> i like walnus
<ajavid> i think
<Zengol> Lol.
<ajavid> Zengol, btw if you try screen, also look into dotfiles.org
<ajavid> Zengol, some nifty screen confi examples you can use to customize your screen
<Zengol> Hmm..
<Zengol> I mainly want to get JACK in an operating position in my case.
<Zengol> I am to record my grandfather in-law's country music... O.O
<Zengol> How odd could that be, haha.
<Zengol> I hate country music...
<Zengol> : /
<Zengol> Not to mention. I would love to have a full setup for dealing with a wide array of recording option's and formats as well.
<Adola> Hi I need some one on one help with setting up a chroot32 for a program...Can someone PLEASE help?
<Zengol> Ok, JACK just said i have a "winamp" skin being setup...
<Zengol> Do i realy get winamp????
<Zengol> Please tell me so.
<eddieftw> hey all i have a quick (relatively easy) question. how do I reset the kde4 panels? i ask ubottu but it didnt work out too well
<reki> hi
<reki> is there anyone here?
<reki> hallo?
<__-osh-__> hi
<kholby> hey
<joschi__> hi
<Adola> Can someone please help me with a 32 bit chroot in a AMD64?
<halberd> what do you use for monitoring your computer's temperature?
<halberd> ksensors?
<drif> is it bug that dolphin hides info-window when copying something? it's visible for few seconds, then disappears but copy process is still active
<makdaknife> drif: I believe that the info window is now a widget that sits in your System Tray with an i in a blue circle...
<adam> hi does anyone know how to put flash 10 on firefox 2
<makdaknife> drif: so most actions get backgrounded and this contains info about theprocess... its not the best approach imho but afaik that's what you're looking for
<drif> makdaknife: yeah, I just discovered I-button.. and there it was
<makdaknife> drif: it would be nice to know where the information widget gets its data
<max__> ciao a tutti
<Harvey8765> Is there a way I can install kubuntu on an old laptop that doesnt have a cd drive?
<jado> hi, i've installed kde 4.3 beta and now i have an 'i' (information) icon on my system tray ; how could i get rid of it ?
<Guest3548> привет/ подскажите кто-нить как блютусную мышь+клаву законтачить к убунте 9,04... при установке работала, а при работе не пашет
<Peace-> hey guys i got a lots of problem with wifi
<Peace-> and kde 4.3 beta2
<Peace-> any tip?
<Peace-> i tried with wicd
<Peace-> and knetwork manager
<Peace-> and wth it doenst' work
<Guest3548> hi, how can i conect blutooth mouse and keybord to my desktop (logitech dinova media keyboard + kubuntu 9.04) ? help plz!
<Guest3548> русские есть .? ))
<Mamarok> Guest3548: English, please!
<Mamarok> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bazhang> !ru | Guest3548
<ubottu> Guest3548: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest3548> thanx!
<Mamarok> bazhang: he already asked in English first...
<fiskomi> hallo
<fiskomi> bin das 1. mal da
<fiskomi> kennt sich wer aus?
<fiskomi> :-)
<Mamarok> !de | fiskomi
<ubottu> fiskomi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mits> hi... my usb flash drive write speed is much lower on linux than on windows... (1-4mb/s vs 7-10mb/s) any ideas why is that so?
<javi> mits: is it ntfs formatted?
<mits> javi: fat32
<javi> mits: sorry, then I can't help. I've experienced myself some problems working with ntfs
<mits> javi: what kind of problems?  (my ntfs-formatted external hd isn't too fast either)
<Peace-> f32?
<Peace-> omg is very slow
<JuJuBee> I burned a dvd to dvd-r and when I put it in my drive (blueray) it doesn't mount and I cannot play it.  What do I need to do?
<JuJuBee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/197024/
<JuJuBee> It's weird. I have a few custom dvd's all burned the same way and only 1 of them will play...
<alessandro_> ciao
<hw_> If I open a gpg crypted attchemnt in kmail where does kmail/kgpg store the decrpyted attchment?
<dyego> oi
 * hmmm is away: Irssi 0.8.13 (Debian 1.1-1ubuntu2) (Using KDE 3.5.10)
<afief> Why isn't kcron included in the default kubuntu desktop?
<wolfwalker> In kmix how do you monitor audio input from mic port?
<wolfwalker> I can turn it up for my recording program (Audacity naturally) but I can't monitor sound input.
<ActionParsnip> maybe you need to add the mic as a channel in kmix
<wolfwalker> I added all the channels I could find.
<ActionParsnip> thats all i got, i dont use a mic
<wolfwalker> Mic is set as the capture (not sure what mux does, but it seems to have an effect on volume for capture)
<wolfwalker> But I don't have any way to monitor what the mic is putting in.
<wolfwalker> Well I'm not using it for a mic per se......... I'm recording old records and burning them to CD.
<wolfwalker> Monitoring is kind of essential. :/
<ActionParsnip> is the mic muted
<ActionParsnip> does it show levels when audio hits it?
<wolfwalker> Yes, it records in Audacity fine.  When I play it back it's loud and clear.
<wolfwalker> But turning on monitoring in Audacity (a) takes more processor and (b) is delayed.
<wolfwalker> And you can't turn monitoring off while recording, you have to stop recording, click monitoring off, start recording again.
<wolfwalker> And I don't want to use gnome sound mixer because there's a bug that automatically mutes inputs when you close the mixer window.
<wolfwalker> (Never did understand that........)
<molecule> Why it does not remember after restart to a 1280 and returns again to 640 Why
<molecule> Why it does not remember after restart to a 1280 and returns again to 640 Why
<molecule> ?
<Bigmerlin> hi leute
<jussi01> !de | Bigmerlin
<ubottu> Bigmerlin: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<molecule> help me please
<molecule> Why it does not remember after restart to a 1280 and returns again to 640 Why
<gpf> hi
<ToreadorVampire> Jaunty question: Asking here too (apologies to those affected by the cross-posting here and in #kde):  My plasma widgets that display folder contents (like the default Desktop view) have stopped auto-refreshing/updating when the directory contents change since I upgraded to KDE 4.2.4 - is there a known workaround for this?
<ToreadorVampire> Now I have to manually right-click » refresh when I want to update the display of the plasma widgets :(  Only happens like that since I went to 4.2.4 AFAICT
<molecule> Why it does not remember after restart to a 1280 and returns again to 640 Why
<molecule> Why it does not remember after restart to a 1280 and returns again to 640 Why
<BluesKaj> Good Day all
<jussio1> grumblefish
<jussio1> power outages suck.
<jussio1> grr, wrong place, sorry
<compilerwriter> Good day Blueskaj
<BluesKaj> hey compilerwriter
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj I goe my backups done, as best I can tell.  Then I tried to do a fresh install.  Somehow I installed over the old despite multiple warnings about the hard drive being repartitioned and loss of data.  What on earth did I do wrong?
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, did you use the auto-install option ?
<compilerwriter> I used the auto-install I believe yes BluesKaj.
<compilerwriter> Sorry I was looking somehting up.  Did not meant to be away so long.
<compilerwriter> Should I use some program to format the hard drive before I try the install or did I do something wrong and the installer cd should be able to handle it?
<compilerwriter> be back in a few.
<compilerwriter> back
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, I usually setup an ext3 partition in advance using GParted Live cd , then when installing with the kubuntu live cd I choose the manual install option by choosing the ext3 partition previously setup. It will be in the partition table kubuntu looks at before installing the OS
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj I just want to format and start over.
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, then I suggest you do the manual install ...it's easier and safer IMO
<compilerwriter> Do I then need the alternate iso or no?
<BluesKaj> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.04/
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, ignore the 8.04 post ...the ops have have obviously forgotten to update ubottu
<compilerwriter> From the looks of this I should be able to use the regular cd and just do things manually then.  I do have an nvidia graphics card.
<Polyculture> does anybody now how to switch on live spellchecking in kile 2.0.81?
<Pici> BluesKaj: fixed, removed the mention of that torrent file altogether.
<BluesKaj> Pici, thanks :)
<ajavid> good morning
<ajavid> I woke up
<ajavid> kubuntu hasn't crashed yet
<ajavid> 4.2 bugfix ppa is working good I suppose
<ajavid> yay!
<tomsdale> ajavid: how is your CPU behaving?
<ajavid> its core 2 e6300 @ 3.00 ghz
<ajavid> its ok, nothing bad happens
<ajavid> if anything, I'd blame x1900xt, or xorg 7.4
<ajavid> other than video I dont' see why anything would lock up
<ajavid> like I try to install a package in kpackageit and sysmtem locks up, 100% not even magic sysrq +b would reboot
<ajavid> but last night I do a bugfix upgrade, and nwo its been stable
<ajavid> yesterday it locked up twice in a few hours
<dg_> buenas
<Mamarok> !es | dg_
<ubottu> dg_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dg_> Anyone can help me with dvb?
<kholby> My volume buttons are acting wierd on 9.04.  When I press up, down, or mute, I get the onscreen control, and it does what it's supposed to, but it doesn't actually change the volume.  Anyone had this problem?
<Mamarok> kholby: you might need to declare another channel in kmix, this solved the problem for me
<kholby> I don't have kmix installed.  Maybe that's part of the issue.  I'll install it.
<Mamarok> kholby: you are running Kubuntu, aren't you?
<kholby> No, I'm running Ubuntu.  Don't know why I'm on this channel.  Just realized it, sorry.
<kholby> This is what it connected me to by default and I didn't think about it.
<Mamarok> kholby: if it did connect you by default then you must have a KDE chat client I guess :)
<kholby> Yeah, Konversation.
<Mamarok> and running Gnome? funny :)
<coolbuntu> hi
<Mamarok> !hi | coolbuntu
<ubottu> coolbuntu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kholby> Well, I'll head to the proper channel.  Thanks for the help.
<tomsdale> ajavid: sorry - went for lunch. I had problems with high cpu load which have vanished after switching to XRender instead of OpenGL. Currently trying to find ou what causes this.
<ajavid> hm
<ajavid> I'm not sure the difference between the two
<ajavid> xrender vs opengl
<ajavid> I'm just using the opensource radeon driver for 3d accel
<ajavid> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 TCL
<Mamarok> ajavid: what graphic card model?
<ajavid> I have DRI
<ajavid> Mamarok, X1900XT 256 GDDR2 ATI R580chipset
<ajavid> GDDR3
<tomsdale> I have mobile NVidia. NVS 160m. Crashes with 9.04 if you don't update your driver to latest NVidia.
<ajavid> I see
<Mamarok> ajavid: well, the radeon driver should work, no?
<ajavid> everything is fine :)
<Mamarok> ok :)
<tomsdale> Mamarok: I was the one bitching :-)
<ajavid> tomsdale, don't curse :)
<Mamarok> tomsdale: sry
<tomsdale> no, not really. Just reported that Xrender gave me better performance than OpenGL.
<ajavid> how do you switch?
<ajavid> I wonder maybe i might too
<Mamarok> well, I still have no 3D for the HD 3650, not in the proprietary driver anymore and no 3D support in the Radeon driver
<ajavid> radeonhd will provide experimental 3d accel
<ajavid> radeon will not
<tomsdale> in System Settings - Desktop - Advanced
<Mamarok> ajavid: systemsettings -> desktop - >Desktop effects, last tab
<ajavid> (for R60xx+ chipsets)
<Mamarok> ajavid: radeon did very well in Intrepid with my card, no need for the radeonhd
<ajavid> i got black spots and squars on my monitor now
<ajavid> Xrender doesn't work nicely for me
<tomsdale> some effects are not available in XRender, noticably magic lamp and blur but the rest seems so much faster.
<Mamarok> ajavid: disable DE first, then change
<ajavid> DE?
<tomsdale> Desktop Effects
<ajavid> doesn't work
<ajavid> if i disable it, enable it again and pick xrender and apply
<ajavid> it goes to off again by itself
<tomsdale> I'm also on 4.3 b2. But I think it's more you graphics card driver.
<ajavid> now my desktop effects won't even come on on open gl
<tomsdale> it has that 8 second test period before it reverts back.
<ajavid> what did you do!
<ajavid> you broke my computer!
<tomsdale> just enable them again in the first tab.
<ajavid> i did
<ajavid> it goes message error
<ajavid> says can't turn on
<tomsdale> shortcut for compositing is shift + alt + F12
<ajavid> Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
<ajavid> Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<ajavid> I try to use open gl
<ajavid> not xrender
<ajavid> now it totally doesn't work and it was working before I tried to switch to xrender
<tomsdale> did you hit apply after selecting open gl?
<ajavid> c'mon man
<ajavid> tomsdale, error mesage coems up AFTEr i hit apply
<tomsdale> cheech - I'm sorry. I never had that.
<tomsdale> ajavid: restart KDM. I think it's the current system settings window which bogs up.
<ajavid> it lockkd up my entir esystem
<ajavid> I had to reboot
<ajavid> hard reboot
<ajavid> now still, I pick open gl and desktop effects error message
<ajavid> it stopped working
<Dragon_Master> wow, haven't been here in a while
<tomsdale> ok, let's take a step back. your're on 4.2.4 currently&
<ajavid> yes
<Dragon_Master> anyone know how to change a directory from read only to r/w
<tomsdale> and it says open GL or xrender under advanced?
<ajavid> direct rendering: Yes
<ajavid> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 TCL
<Dragnslcr> Dragon_Master- in Dolphin, or in a shell?
<ajavid> tomsdale, both
<ajavid> I hit the defaults button
<ajavid> all settings go back to kde/kubuntu default
<ajavid> I check enable desktop effects
<Dragon_Master> Konsole
<ajavid> go to last tab just to make sure its open gl
<ajavid> and it is
<FloodBotK2> ajavid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ajavid> I hit apply, and i get error mesage
<Dragnslcr> Dragon_Master- chmod
<Dragon_Master> didn't work -_-
<Dragnslcr> Dragon_Master- define "didn't work"
<tomsdale> did you change anything with direct rendering?
<Dragon_Master> I tried it earlier
<ajavid> Dragnslcr, pleae provide better support next time
<ajavid> Dragnslcr, what permission do you want the directory to be
<Dragon_Master> and when I tried to do what I was doing before, "Read Only Filesystem"
<Dragnslcr> Dragon_Master- did you get an error message?
<Dragon_Master> no
<ajavid> Dragon_Master, you want, rw for yourself, sure, but what about group rw, or others rw?
<Dragon_Master> so it just didin't change it
<Dragnslcr> Dragon_Master- do you own the directory?
<Dragon_Master> I just want to be able to rm it :P
<Dragon_Master> I'm the only account on the computer
<ajavid> Dragon_Master, ls -l /directory here
<ajavid> Dragon_Master, show me the permissions on this direc
<ajavid> i wanna see perms and owner info
<Dragon_Master> and the directory is a external MicroSD that only used on my computer and Mp3
<Dragnslcr> Dragon_Master- there are other accounts, even if you're the only normal user
<Mamarok> ajavid: behave, please!
<ajavid> ?
<ajavid> how am I not behaving? I'm trying to help the person
<Dragnslcr> Dragon_Master- ls -al will show you the current permissions and owner
<tomsdale> ajavid: I have to go to the post office but be back in 20 minutes. Is it possible by changing to XRender some of the Open GL settings changed?
<nikitis> I need help setting up a network printer in kubuntu.  I browsed it using the wizard, it sees the printer, and verify's it.  when the printer name, description, location, pop up and i hit next i get an error that says not authorized, password may be incorrect.  I'm using IPP. no password is necessary.
<Mamarok> ajavid: 18:37 < ajavid> Dragnslcr, pleae provide better support next time
<ajavid> Mamarok, thats good advice for us all.
<Dragon_Master> current permissions are jon and root :P
<Mamarok> ajavid: well, it's not a nice behavior
<ajavid> Mamarok, I'm sorry, I'm not responsible for your perception.
<ajavid> Mamarok, if you would like to believe I mean ill will, feel free to do so.
<Dragnslcr> Dragon_Master- what's the first string of characters on the line? Should start with something like drwx
<Mamarok> ajavid: just keep on topic
<Dragnslcr> Dragon_Master- or just the entire line
<ajavid> Mamarok, please keep it on topic too
<Dragon_Master> " drwxr-xr-x "
<ajavid> Dragon_Master, your perms look ok, like I said, could you paste ls -l for that particular dir, want to see the owner info
<ajavid> perms are fine, you may not be the dir owner, thus you can't delete it
<Dragnslcr> Dragon_Master- hm, if you own the directory, you should have write permission. Are you trying to delete that directory, or some other directory inside it?
<Dragon_Master> the whole directory and it's contents
<ajavid> Dragon_Master, rm -rf /path/to/dir
<ajavid> Dragon_Master, if you're not the owner, it won't do much good unless you append sudo before it
<ajavid> or do it as root
<Dragnslcr> Dragon_Master- okay, sanity check time. Do 'whoami' on the command line
<ajavid> or set youself as the owner first by doing chown -R username /path/to/dir
<ajavid> or set youself as the owner first by doing chgrp -R username /path/to/dir
<ajavid> and then you can delete it
<Dragon_Master> rm: cannot remove `/media/disk/filename ` Read-only file system
<ajavid> ok
<ajavid> Dragon_Master, can you put the output of this
<ajavid> Dragon_Master, sudo mount -l
<nikitis> Anyone?
<ajavid> Dragon_Master, more than likely, you've mounted the thing as a read-only file system so you wont' be able to remove anything
<ajavid> its in read only mode
<Mamarok> Dragon_Master: is this a ext3 formatted disk you are trying to access?
<Dragon_Master> i don't know ><
<Dragnslcr> Dragon_Master- you said it was an SD card?
<Dragon_Master> there are only 3 directories of 23 that have done this
<Dragon_Master> the other 20 works finely
<Mamarok> Dragon_Master: I think you could have a character mismatch
<Dragnslcr> So you can write and remove files in other places on the card, but not this specific directory?
<Dragon_Master> yes
<Mamarok> do you see aloo the characters of the filenames correctly when you do the ls command?
<Dragon_Master> yes
<Mamarok> Dragon_Master: the files in the directories also?
<Dragon_Master> yes
<nikitis> Can someone hold my hand and walk me through this printer setup?  i'm getting errors i can't find answers to.
<Dragnslcr> nikitis- wish I could, but I've only done local printers, and they've always automagically worked
<nikitis> Dragnslcr: well it sees the printer, but when i go to finalize the setup it says not authorized.  But this isn't a windows smb setup, it's using ipp
<ajavid> I feel myself getting dumber and dumber and stupider the more time I spend in this channel. Good bye.
<Dragnslcr> nikitis- the only guess I would have is that you need to run the setup with root permissions, but that's just a guess
<squinkles> I'm trying to install 9.04 in oem mode for a client. I downloaded the alternate-amd64 iso, burned it, but there is no oem install option anymore! Is there documentation for oem installs?
<Dragon_Master> ugh
<nikitis> Dragnslcr: what's the command to load up the gui setup so i can do it as root
<Mamarok> Dragon_Master: do you want to remove all the content of the SD card?
<Dragon_Master> yes
<Mamarok> Dragon_Master: is it from a camera or a media player? Then you can simply format it with the device
<Dragon_Master> Media Player
<Dragnslcr> nikitis- are you doing it through System Settings -> Printer Configuration ?
<nikitis> Dragnslcr: yes
<Dragnslcr> nikitis- kdesudo systemsettings, but be careful not to mess up anything else there
<Mamarok> Dragon_Master: you should just reformat it from the media player, so you can be sure it's readable again there
<Mamarok> as formatting removes all the content
<Mamarok> and it will format in the correct filesystem the driv can read
<nikitis> Dragnslcr: that was it ;)  Thanks
<Dragnslcr> It got the printer setup?
<Dragon_Master> can't format it with Media player
<nikitis> Dragnslcr: it allowed me to set it up.
<squinkles> Is it even possible to do an oem install with 9.04? I can only find documentation for the 8.04 oem installs and earlier.
<Dragnslcr> nikitis- well, if that works, maybe it does need root privileges. Might want to write to the mailing list or open a bug report that the printer setup isn't using sudo when it needs to
<Mamarok> squinkles: you should ask Canonical, as they handle the OEM stuff
<squinkles> Mamarok: how do I do that?
<Mamarok> squinkles: moment, I point you to somebody
<Riddell> hi squinkles, yes OEM install should work
<Riddell> you just select it at the CD boot menu
<Riddell> do your install as normal
<Riddell> next boot will let you setup the computer
<squinkles> Riddell: There is no OEM option. I downloaded the alternate CD as directed @ https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuOEMInstaller but it does not have an oem install option
<Riddell> run the oem setup and next boot after that will prompt the user with the first run setup
<Mamarok> Riddell: thanks a lot :)
<Riddell> squinkles: hmm, is it hidden in the F6 menu?
<squinkles> The problem is that, as of 9.04, I can't find the oem install option. It used to be on the alt cd.
<squinkles> Riddell: Nope. It has expert mode, acpi abilities, and that's about it.
<Riddell> squinkles: I can burn a CD and check
<genii-around> I noticed the same thing also, just figured it was something by design (no more oem install)
<squinkles> Riddell: Thank you! :)
<Dragnslcr> Did the OEM option get moved to the regular CD or the DVD?
<Dragnslcr> I vaguely remember seeing that option, and I know I didn't use the alternate CD
<squinkles> Dragnslcr: I wish I knew. It'll take me a long time to download and burn all of those, and I only have 1 blank cd left.
<Dragnslcr> I have the disc, but unfortunately I don't have another computer to put it in
<Riddell> it is on the desktop CD as well now
<vbgunz> KDE 3 applications have a horrible shadow everywhere they go... is there a way to remove that shadow?
<squinkles> Dragnslcr: That's fine. Don't waste your time. I'm going to go ahead and download/burn the desktop CD.
<squinkles> Riddell, Dragnslcr, Mamarok: thanks for your help! This room is always very friendly and helpful :)
<Dragon_Master> I give up -_-
<Dragnslcr> Dragon_Master- still giving you trouble?
<Mamarok> squinkles: you are welcome :)
<Dragon_Master> mhm
<Dragon_Master> -_-
<Mamarok> Dragon_Master: he needs to wipe the drive for use in a media player
<Dragnslcr> Dragon_Master- do you happen to know what filesystem the player uses?
<Dragnslcr> I think most SD cards are still FAT16 or FAT32, aren't they?
<makdaknife> Dragnslcr: usually by default, but you can format them however you like
<Mamarok> yes, I think so, mine here for the camera are fat32, but for media players I don't know, depends on the model I guess
<makdaknife> Dragnslcr: of course your device may no longer recognise the card if you format ext3 :-P
<Dragnslcr> makdaknife- heh, yeah, that's the tricky part
<makdaknife> Dragnslcr: fat32 is usual though
<Mamarok> well, it should be able to handle at least fat16, maybe even fat32, you can still reformat if not
<Dragnslcr> I suppose I could be a bit less lazy and check one of my cards
<jussio1> rofl
<SinDerEla> <<< first timer on konversation
<JuJuBee> I Just added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main to my sources so could install amarol 2.1.  Now I have a KDE Control Module window saying I have blocked updates.  Why are they blocked?
<Dragon_Master> I bought it brand new
<SinDerEla> just like mirc
<Dragon_Master> so how can I reset it to factory format
<Dragon_Master> -_-
<makdaknife> Dragnslcr: the mark of a good admin is that the admin is lazy...
<SinDerEla> can i ask a question
<Pres> hello somebody that can help ith my wireless settings under kubuntu 9.10?
<Dragnslcr> SinDerEla- of course
<Dragnslcr> SinDerEla- that's why we're here
<SinDerEla> i just plugged it in
<SinDerEla> how do i list all the servers
<SinDerEla> like Undernet and Dalnet
<greg> Hello All, Running KRDC and I lost my menubar, ya know, File View,Setting,,,How do i get it back? right clicked everwhere in the window
<Dragnslcr> SinDerEla- using Quassel?
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: , Pres: support for Karmic is in #ubuntu+1
<SinDerEla> Konversation
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: sry, wrong nick
<SinDerEla> i tried to add and edit
<SinDerEla> but the server ports dont connect
<Dragnslcr> SinDerEla- I don't know if Konversation comes with a network list, but you might be able to find one with Google
<SinDerEla> so i used the default to get here
<SinDerEla> no list
<Dragnslcr> What did you put in the list for a server?
<SinDerEla> yes i googled Dalnet and tried
<SinDerEla> Jade
<SinDerEla> no luck
<SinDerEla> shouldnt there be a list enclosed already
<SinDerEla> click and join
<Dragon_Master> I checked my Konver, no list
<Mamarok> SinDerEla: you can get channel lists with Konversation, but you need to be connected to the network
<Dragon_Master> :P
<SinDerEla> what network?
<Dragon_Master> Mamarok: Server List, not Channel :P
<Mamarok> oops...
<SinDerEla> i need to get to Dalnet to get a channel list
<Pres> anybody that knows why there is [4] behind my wepkey hen I type iwconfig?
<Mamarok> Pres: you should address Karmic questions to #ubuntu+1
<SinDerEla> i thought it would have the servers in a list like on mirc
<SinDerEla> but it looks like i have to add each individually
<SinDerEla> then make a guess at what port to use
<Dragon_Master> SinDerEla: If you want, you can always install kvIRC
<Dragon_Master> it comes with a server list :)
<SinDerEla> whats that?
<Dragon_Master> It's another IRC application, that you can get with adept
<Dragon_Master> It's similar to mIRC too :)
<SinDerEla> can i add in  applications  add programs?
<Dragon_Master> What package manager do you use?
<tsimpson> something being similar to mIRC is not exactly a selling point imo
<Mamarok> sounds like adept
<SinDerEla> ubuntu 9.10
<Dragnslcr> SinDerEla- so you have jade.fl.us.dal.net for a server and 6667 for a port?
<SinDerEla> ya
<SinDerEla> didnt connect
<Dragon_Master> yes
<Dragon_Master> Add Programs
<Mamarok> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dragnslcr> SinDerEla- try another server, maybe. It might be just that server
<SinDerEla> all on port 6667?
<Mamarok> SinDerEla: that's the most likely, yes
<SinDerEla> just copy and paste servers till one works
<Mamarok> else you should find conection instructions on theri website
<Mamarok> their*
<SinDerEla> ok
<SinDerEla> a lot of work to it
<SinDerEla> thanks guys
<wizardslovak> can i install dual boot windows but still leave my kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> wizardslovak- yes, but Windows will most likely overwrite Kubuntu's boot loader, so you'll have to fix it afterwards
<wizardslovak> how to resize hard disk?
<wizardslovak> ok
<wizardslovak> first i need to make some space for windows
<Mamarok> you need to free a partition though
<Dragnslcr> You can use gparted or partitionmanager to change the disk partitions
 * Dragnslcr really wishes partitionmanager would put a K in the name
<wizardslovak> ok where is partition manager located?
<tsimpson> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Dragnslcr> wizardslovak- that's the name of the package
<Dragnslcr> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0~beta1a-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<wizardslovak> so i gotta install it first
<Dragnslcr> Yup
<Dragnslcr> And when it doesn't do anything when you run it, just be patient. It takes a few minutes for it to start
<wizardslovak> damn you gotta love apt-get heheh
<danilo> ciao
<wizardslovak> if i install xp , i wont be able run kubuntu unless i run it from cd right? then install grub loader ?
<Mamarok> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, check that first link
<wizardslovak> i know what grup is!!!! i just want to make sure thats the way to do it tho
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: calm down :)
<wizardslovak> i am down lol
<konrad_> Anyone who has the problem (and hopefully a solution to) that digiKam shows no pictures?
<Dragnslcr> Hehe, we're just lazy. It's easier to get the link from the bot than to find it ourselves
<wizardslovak> ok so i am in partition manager, i see my hd , i cant resize tho , if i want to unmount it i cant
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, you can't modify partitions that are mounted
<Dragnslcr> If it's the only hard drive, you'd have to do it from a LiveCD
<wizardslovak> ok
<wizardslovak> can i do it from ubuntu cd?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, the Ubuntu LiveCD probably has gparted installed already
<wizardslovak> ok before i do it
<wizardslovak> i run live cd , what should i look for then?
<Heliwr> hi all, general linux question: someone is claiming that installing linux broke their laptop in such a way that they can no longer boot from CD - bios still looks the same and when selecting cd as the only boot option the laptop still boots straight into the hard drive linux install.
<wizardslovak> partition manager> or is there other manager?
<Heliwr> this seems exceedingly improbable to me, is it even possible?
<Dragnslcr> It would have gparted
<wizardslovak> thats command?
<Dragnslcr> That's the name of the program, yeah
<Dragnslcr> Heliwr- seems pretty unlikely to me, too. When the BIOS goes to boot from CD or hard disk, it has no idea what operating systems are installed
<Dragon_Master> I'm going to kill this little thing
<Dragon_Master> -_-
<Dragnslcr> Dragon_Master- nuke it from orbit, it's the only way to be sure
<Dragon_Master> ><
<Mamarok> Heliwr: could be a defective CD
<Heliwr> That's what I thought - while it would be technically feasible for a linux install to overwrite the bios why would any distro try?
<tsimpson> Heliwr: if the BIOS was set to boot from the CD (and the CD was bootable), the linux boot loader wouldn't even start up
<Mamarok> Heliwr: in theory, but that would need flashing the bios, this is never done accidentaly
<Heliwr> Thanks for confirming my thoughts on the matter
<tsimpson> it would also require the distro to know exactly what motherboard and previous BIOS version the user had, which is less than likely
<Heliwr> Agreed, I'm suspecting that he simply had the enormous bad luck to have his cd or cd drive go bad around the same time - he's going to try booting into a usb image now
<Mamarok> Heliwr: Murphy strikes again :(
<Heliwr> It just bugs me to hear someone blaming linux for that, there are plenty of reasons to dislike linux for valid reasons without spreading fud like that
<zer0o> hi guys tryin to read a cd from my burner, yesterday was working today doesnt work, nothing modified, no reasons, why cant i read it? (no permission it says) who touched anything???
<zer0o> here's the output of sudo pmount http://paste.ubuntu.com/197213/
<zer0o> help
<eshat> Hi all,... what is the QT Programm for scanning ? I mean a program that uses libksane ? xsane installs gimp and a lot of other GTK thinks.
<Mamarok> zer0o: it is mounted read only, you might not have the necessary permissions
<zer0o> Mamarok: but how come it was working till 5 mins ago? i dont get it
<eshat> I am looking for the KDE 4 Scan Program ?
<zer0o> i modified my fstab like 1 year ago, that file gave me a real hard time but in the end all the drives were working, cd included, and they all worked for 1 year, now the burner is not working anymore, i didnt modify anything... any idea?
<zer0o> anyway how do i mount it read and wirte?
<Mamarok> eshat: tried Krita?
<eshat> Mamarok: ahh thanks
<Mamarok> zer0o: if the drive is in your fstab you dn't have to mount it normally
<Mamarok> zer0o: what Kubuntu version do you use?
<eshat> Mamarok: but where is the scan function ?
<zer0o> 8.04, indeed i don't usually mount it when i put a cd in it auto-mounts it and the icon appears on the desktop, which happened this time as well but it won't let me open it or write it
<Mamarok> eshat: I don't know, Krita was just my guessing. Try asking in #kde, not sure there alredy is a scanner frontend in KDE4
<Mamarok> zer0o: you are suing KDE 3.5?
<Mamarok> using*
<Mamarok> oops :)
<zer0o> yes
<Mamarok> zer0o: I haven't used KDE 3.5 in a while, sorry, I will not be of much help here
<zer0o> ive got kde4 on my other pc and there's not much of a difference talkin about technical stuff
<zer0o> anyway thanks
<kurumin> boa tarde a todos
<Unksi> !br | kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Dragnslcr> Mamarok- sorry that I'm late, but the scanning program I use is skanlite, in case anyone else asks. Dunno why it isn't installed by default
<zer0o> UDF-fs: No partition found (1) -> could this be the prob?
<zer0o> this is my cd rom in the fstab /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,utf8,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<zer0o> is there something wrong with it? its always been like this and it always worked
<sil3nt|warri0r> is there any good desktop capture program for kubuntu
<sil3nt|warri0r> or for kde ?
<abdullah> in kubuntu if you close the desktop can you open it back?
<sil3nt|warri0r> close the desktop ?
<abdullah> ok i closed it
<abdullah> how do i open it?
<Synthi> abdullah, don't know if im right but try to type "startx" or "kdestart" in your console
<Synthi> oh..
<Synthi> too late
<Synthi> abdullah, don't know if im right but try to type "startx" or "kdestart" in your console
<abdullah> it dont work
<abdullah> synthi do you have kubuntu
<Synthi> i have, but im not the kubuntu expert ;)
<Synthi> i just used google
<abdullah__> synthi  close the desktop
<Synthi> abdullah, ?
<claydoh> abdullah: what specifically do you mean by "closedesktop"?
<claydoh> abdullah: what steps are you taking to do this?
<greg> abdullah, The desktop is a widget, add it by right clicking
<abdullah> it comes in a small window and it cant be used as a desktop
<halberd> is it possible to have a Terminal window that has no border at all visible, just text right on the desktop?
<halberd> I can disable the window border but it still has a border
<abdullah> no
<mikel> hello?
<abdullah> i cant chat in the ubuntu irc caN YOU
<claydoh> abdullah: right-click, select 'add widgets' an look for 'folder view'
<halberd> are you sure? you've tried?
<zer0o> when trying to manually mount my cd rom cuz itz not working thatz the output "mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only" how do i solve it? already checked the fstab and itz exactly how it waz 1 year ago when i first compiled it, and for 1 year everything worked, whatz going on? any idea?
<greg> abdullah, can you hear me??
<mikel> I've never used an IRC channel before, but I just installed Kubuntu 9.04 and can't figure out how to change my screen resolution to 1280x800 (what it should be on my laptop)
<mikel> I've tried following forums and nothing works
<abdullah> is there any kubuntu expert
<claydoh> abdullah: did you try what
<claydoh> I suggested ?
<embosol> hi
<mikel> Can someone direct me to help? (getting kubuntu to change screen resolution.. the GUI doesn't let me go past 800x600)
<mikel> I've followed forums and googled for way too long and have found nothing of use (followed alot of different terminal commands exactly and nothing works)
<abdullah> is kubuntu useing the same kde as ubuntu
<claydoh> abdullah: yes
<Unksi> abdullah: ubuntu and kubuntu share the same repositories, so yes
<greg> i use kde4.2.2 menu to setting >display, also in terminal to see what your running for video card $lspci -vvv
<mikel> I think this is what you mean...? (part of the output from lspci -vvv) 00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
<ubuntuexpert> ubuntu
<ubuntuexpert> anyanswer
<mikel> :(
<greg> mikel, did you get my last post?
<halberd> what do I use to open gzpostcript?
<halberd> mimetype is application/x-gzpostcript
<halberd> ah, kghostview
<Peace-> guys
<Peace-> i have made my own iso of kubuntu
<Peace-> i have added medibuntu repository so i can share it or not
<Peace-> ?
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: sorry, was afk, didn't remember skanlite
<Mamarok> Peace-: sorry, I don't understand your question
<Peace-> Mamarok: i said... i have made my own iso of kubuntu. with codecs preinstalled , kdenlive , blender 2.49 konversation ... ffmpeg + unstripped stuff .
<Peace-> Mamarok: so now i have uploaded on megaupload
<Peace-> can i share it ?
<Peace-> or not
<Mamarok> Peace-: be careful with that, some codecs are proprietary, so you expose yourself to license violation
<Mamarok> in some countries at least
<Peace-> infact it's that the issue
<olskolirc> someone say my name please
<kaddi> olskolirc:
<Peace-> olskolirc:
<Mamarok> Peace-: you shouldn't without a lawyers advice I think
<kaddi> :D
<Peace-> Mamarok: what sick stuff i hate codecs xD
<Mamarok> Peace-: sorry, we all suffer from that I think :(
<olskolirc> thanks Peace- and kaddi
<Peace-> Mamarok: well my iso is pretty xD  25 minutes and you get everythings http://imagebin.ca/view/QfBXUZ5.html
<Mamarok> Peace-: please, do not advertize it here!
<Peace-> well.. i have just post a screenshot!
<Mamarok> Peace-: stil advertising, don't do this again
<Peace-> what?
<Peace-> i have only said
<Peace-> .
<Peace-> stop
<Peace-> so if u are stressed you should leave irc
<Mamarok> Peace-: topic, please, and no, I am not stressed
<paju> hola
<kaddi> hola :)
<kaddi> anyone using the spanishradio script for amarok? Does it work? It won't play any station on the list on my PC :(
<Mamarok> kaddi: which Amarok version?
<kaddi> Mamarok: 2.0.90
<Mamarok> kaddi: you should upgrade, 2.1 is released and 2.1.1 is imminent
<JuJuBee> I upgraded to amarok 2.1 today and aplied some seemingly harmless updates after adding the backports to get amarok 2.1 and after a restart, I cannot log in... Get a message about a greeter widget not installed, check configuration...
<kaddi> Mamarok: In which repo is it? It says its up to date with latest version from ubuntu main packages
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: did you add third party widgets to KDE?
<Mamarok> kaddi: check here for the backports PPA repository: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.1
<kaddi> Mamarok: is 2.1 able to read CDs?
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: no
<Mamarok> kaddi: not yet, this is due in 2.2, already in SVN
<JuJuBee> I installed amarok 2.1 and performed the updates and restarted...
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: you can not log into KDE, right?
<JuJuBee> Correct.  Found this...  http://albertech.net/2009/04/kde-how-to-fix-no-greeter-widget-plugin-loaded-error/
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: what upgrades did you make?
<JuJuBee> I do not remember them all, but I recall there being one to kdebase-workspace
<JuJuBee> There wre about 38 updates
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: so you did upgrade to 4.2.4 at the same time I guess
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: adding the kdebase metapackege shoud fix that
<Mamarok> *package
<viable-tadesse_> my system crash after
<viable-tadesse_> rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0
<JuJuBee> I don't really know for sure.  I will try the suggestion on that link.
<viable-tadesse_> rt_sigsuspend([]
<viable-tadesse_> any idea why?
<JuJuBee> Have to logout to do that.  Hopefully be back from linux with good news....
<JuJuBee> Keep fingers crossed...
<Mamarok> !paste | viable-tadesse_
<ubottu> viable-tadesse_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<viable-tadesse_> sorry
<viable-tadesse_> !paste ! Mamarok
<drif> can gnome and kde co-exist? I mean do I ask for any trouble (as my friend insists) if I install both desktops?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste ! Mamarok
<Mamarok> viable-tadesse_: what version of Kubuntu/KDE and what were you doing before the crash?
<viable-tadesse_> Mamarok: iots not Kubuntu/KDE
<Mamarok> viable-tadesse_: what system do you use then?
<viable-tadesse_> its embedded but I was hoping someone have seen this kind of crash
<Laeborg> !libtcl.so
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libtcl.so
<viable-tadesse_> Embedded Linux(monta vista)
<Mamarok> viable-tadesse_: then you should check with the distributor of that version I think
<viable-tadesse_> right but IRC is just accessible
<viable-tadesse_> any IRC rooms better suited for embedded systems?
<Mamarok> viable-tadesse_: is it ubuntu based?
<kaddi> Mamarok: I added that backport, but it offers way more updates then just amarok.. can I tell kubuntu to only look for amarok in there?
<Mamarok> kaddi: you can choose with the package manager what you want to install, yes
<olskolirc> can someone tell me how I can send vbox to the system tray please?
<kaddi> Mamarok: yes, but can I block all other upates from there? so if I do a sudo apt-get upgrade I don't get all the backport stuff but only amarok?
<viable-tadesse_> Mamarok: nope
<Mamarok> viable-tadesse_: what is it based upon then?
<Mamarok> kaddi: instead of accepting all proposed upgrades, you can open the package manager and choose only those you want to upgrade
<viable-tadesse_> its an embedded system using the Embeded linux( Monta vista)
<Mamarok> viable-tadesse_: sorry, I don't know this, you should google for more information then or check with the distributor of that system
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: That seemd to do the trick.  One small problem ... my panel settings are back to defaults... I had a bunch  of apps in my panel (quick launch) and they are gone
<viable-tadesse_> Mamarok: thanks for the help
<kaddi> Mamarok: yes I know that. :) But I was wondering if I can set the package manager in a way that it will only accept updates for amarok from backport or if I will have to always deselect all the backportupdates from now on
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: you can add those back I think
<JuJuBee> Sure, just a pain... Why they gone in first place?  Desktop settings  (appearance) also default...
<Mamarok> kaddi: just don't use the upgrade notifier, open the package manager and choose yourself
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: did you remove your .kde/ folder?
<JuJuBee> I did not, no...
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: hm, maybe the upgrade removed some configuration stuff then, not good :(
<JuJuBee> I agree, I did a backup just before I upgraded, should I restore the backup of my .kde folder?
<JuJuBee> or will that cause other issues?
<Mamarok> no, that would be worse IMHO
<JuJuBee> That's what I thought... K
<JuJuBee> I can deal with this...
<JuJuBee> Another question unrelated to this incident.  My nVidia X Server Settings app in kmenu has default ? icon,  how can I restore it?
<JuJuBee> I have tried Right-click on kmenu and menu editor, but when I go there, the icon is correct.
<nikitis> How do I print a "windows" contents such as alt+printscreen to save to a picture editing program?  alt+printscreen doesn't seem to work in kde
<JuJuBee> nikitis: kmenu->applications->graphics->ksnapshot
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: maybe the link in the menu is wrong then, try editing the menu, right click on the K button
<nikitis> JuJuBee: don't have it
<JuJuBee> nikitis: try from command line
<Mamarok> nikitis: you can install it, it's in the repositories
<kaddi> Mamarok: sorry for being such a pain in the ass... :/  But I really like the updatenotifier and I don't have the time to go through now over 90 updates to find out which one is form backport and which one isn't. So just using adept manager or something similar isn't really a solution for me. If there is no way of blocking the non-amarok packages from backport I think I'll just stick to my current version and accept that I can't listen to
<kaddi> radio or cd (or switch to a different musicplayer ;) )
<Mamarok> nikitis: then you can start it with Alt+F2
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: the command is correct.  I verified it points to a valid app
<Mamarok> kaddi: it will arrive in the regular backports soon anyway, so just be patient :)
<nikitis> Mamarok: is there a way to assign alt+printscreen to start ksnapshot?  or just printscreen?
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: try resetting the icon, maybe the icon is not set correctly
<Mamarok> nikitis: yes, you can, systemsettings -> Keyboard&Mouse
<JuJuBee> Hmm, I changed to another icon and when I try to switch back, browse shows nothing...
<nikitis> Mamarok: when I hit just printscreen it says KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/ksnapshot'
<JuJuBee> sorry, other iconss
<Mamarok> nikitis: you need to set Alt+PrntScrn in the shortcuts to ksnapshot first
<Guest30699> i use sysrq for print screen
<nikitis> Mamarok: not seeing printscreen under actions in the systemsettings -> keyboard& mouse settings
<Mamarok> Guest30699: I don't think so, no
<JuJuBee> Any idea where the icon would be on the hd?  /usr/share/icons/ ?
<Mamarok> nikitis: moment, I'll check my settings...
<ubunturoot> i cant log in as root
<javi> lol
<ubunturoot> i cant login with the root user
<Mamarok> ubunturoot: well, of course, you shouldn't do that
<Mamarok> ubunturoot: what are you trying to do as root?
<ubunturoot> install some programes
<Mamarok> ubunturoot: you are using Kubuntu 9.04?
<ubunturoot> Mamarok: yes i am useing ubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> ubunturoot: with Gnome?
<ubunturoot> yes mamarok
<Mamarok> nikitis: check in the global shortcuts
<Mamarok> ubunturoot: then you should look for help in #ubuntu, here is for Kubuntu support only
<ubunturoot> i mean how do i login as the root user do anyone knows?
<Mamarok> ubunturoot: you do not login as root, and please ask in #ubuntu on how to install packages
<Mamarok> how often has he changed his nick again?
<JuJuBee> When I used to edit a menu item and clicked the other icons radio button there were many in the box below.  Now there are none...
<nikitis> Mamarok: hmm it says alt+print for Window Screenshot to clipboard.  Yet when i hit ctrl+v to paste into picture editing program, i get nothing
<abdullah> i am ubunturoot
<abdullah> #ubuntu
<Mamarok> nikitis: it should be Ctrl+Print IMHO, in the Kwin section
<nikitis> Mamarok: ctrl+print is for whole desktop.  I only want 1 window
<nikitis> Mamarok: which is alt+print
<Mamarok> hm, it's Ctrl+Print here...
<nikitis> Mamarok: however when i select a window and hit alt+print, then ctrl+v to paste it into gimp, it says there is no image data in the clipboard to paste.
<Mamarok> nikitis: then there is a mismatch of the shortcut somewhere, let's see...
<nikitis> Mamarok: same error with ctrl+print
<nikitis> Mamarok: yeah says "Window Screenshot to Clipboard > Alt+Print"
<Mamarok> nikitis: that seems to be a problem with Qt, as I get an error message when I try to set something else to that button
<nikitis> Mamarok: for me it seems it's not saving those images to klipboard
<nikitis> Mamarok: and I didn't set it to alt+print.  it was there by default
<Mamarok> nikitis: it does nothing for me, but I always use ksnapshot with Alt+F2 anyway
<nikitis> Mamarok: too many keys.  It should be as simple as alt+print to snapshot the current window.
<Mamarok> and it tells me the key is not usable by Qt, so maybe a keyboard layout error
<nikitis> every OS does that
<Mamarok> nikitis: I know, but we probably have hit a bug here...
<nikitis> I shouldn't have to run ksnapshot via a run cli.
<nikitis> Mamarok: i'd say so
<JuJuBee> Does right-click on kmenu and menu editor edit the new style menu items or the classic?  I found the nvidia-settings icon in pixmaps and set it but it did not change.
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: the current menu normally
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: try right click on the menu item and add it to favorites, just to see if the icon appears there
<JuJuBee> nope
<ytoox> I can't find the network settings interface program
<ytoox> maybe it's uninstalled, where can I find it
<ytoox> ?
<JuJuBee> I just created a brand new item and set the icon to the /usr/share/pixmaps/nvidia-settings.png and it got that ? default icon also...
<nikitis> Mamarok: why would kdeinit say it couldn't load ksnapshot?
<Mamarok> nikitis: maybe it's alreday running or it is not installed
<Mamarok> ytoox: go to systemsettings -> Network
<Mamarok> ytoox: you are using Kubuntu 9.04, right?
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: if I add to panel I get the correct icon... weird...
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: indeed
<nikitis> Mamarok: i can run ksnapshot via alt+f2, but I get the error message that it cannot run it when i hit just "printscreen"
<ytoox> Mamarok: yes
<ytoox> Mamarok: but it opens a different interface than this one
<ytoox> http://www.moixo.com/es/sharing-files-folders-from-ubuntu-to-mac-os-x
<Mamarok> nikitis: told you, there seems to be a bug in Qt it can not use that button, key mapping error somewhere
<nikitis> Mamarok: so how do we fix it?  Or is there somewhere better to report this to, to get fixed?
<Mamarok> ytoox: of course, the applications you see in this blog are from Gnome, not KDE
<Mamarok> nikitis: I don't think we can, you should check bugs.launchpad.net if this is already reported
<fer2fhc> hola
<Mamarok> nikitis: I will ask the devs tonight
<Mamarok> !es | fer2fhc
<ubottu> fer2fhc: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fer2fhc> :O
<fer2fhc> gracias
<Mamarok> de nada :)
<nikitis> Mamarok: ok
<fer2fhc> #ubuntu-es
<bigos> hi
<fer2fhc> hi
<bigos> is there any way to switch off that thing, when plasma effects are shutting down due to temporary cpu hugh load
<bigos> ?
<bigos> *high
<Mamarok> bigos: you can change your power settings in Systemsettings -> AdvancedTab -> Power Management
<mikel> hello?
<bigos> Mamarok: thank you
<Mamarok> !ask | mikel
<ubottu> mikel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mamarok> bigos: yaw :)
<mikel> sorry, I was typing "hello?" because I wasn't sure if my IRC client was sending correctly...
<bigos> Mamarok: omg lol wtf, if you excuse my 4chanish, i was looking there but never notices the "advanced" tab ;(
<Mamarok> bigos: now you know it is there :)
<bigos> yup, thanks
 * jussi01 waves to Mamarok
<mikel> Can anyone help me install a driver for my nVidia 7150M video card? I'm trying to change my screen resolution. I downloaded the Linux x64 nVidia... driver (a .run file) and got an error log that I don't understand. I have the log open and can paste it in here if it helps.
 * Mamarok waves back to jussi01 
<max_> How could I go about installing something from an old repository?
<mikel> Can anyone help me install a driver for my nVidia 7150M video card? I'm trying to change my screen resolution. I downloaded the Linux x64 nVidia... driver (a .run file) and got an error log that I don't understand. I have the log open and can paste it in here if it helps.
<jussi01> mikel: is there a reason you are not using the driver from the hardware drivers utility?
<jussi01> max_: what are you trying to install and why?
<mikel> jussi01: There aren't any drivers there to use.
<jussi01> mikel: and you are sure that there is a closed source driver for this card?
<max_> jussi01: An older version of VLC becuase I dont like the new  one.
<mikel> jussi01: when I use the GUI "Display" thing, I can only choose 800x600 or 600x480 (but windows goes up to 1280x800)..... I don't know anything about the driver or how to get one etc.
<mikel> jussi01: I'm just all around clueless.
<jussi01> mikel: 1 moment please
<Anakin> hi all
<jussi01> mikel: so when you go to system -> hardware drivers it doesnt give any listings?
<peabody> hmm, if I make a manual change in /etc/resolve.conf will network manager overwrite it the next time my wireless connects (I see the text says it is automatically generated by network manager)
<mikel> jussi01: Only one, and that's for wireless Lann
<mikel> jussi01: *LAN
<jussi01> mikel: can you give me the relevant lspci line?
<mikel> jussi01: 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2)
<jussi01> peabody: thats correct
<mikel> jussi01: That one?
<jussi01> mikel: yeah, curious.
<peabody> jussi01: even if I chmod 444 it?
<jussi01> peabody: not sure
<jussi01> !envy | mikel, you can try this, but I am at a loss atm
<ubottu> mikel, you can try this, but I am at a loss atm: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<mikel> jussi01: I've looked at bunch of forums and had a couple people try to help me, but it's just a damn mystery. I've never used Kubuntu (or any Linux distribution). I just installed it this morning.
<dam8795> Hola
<peabody> jussi01: well, I'll let you know.. because if that doesn't work I'm goign to setup bind8 with forwarding which I do not want to do.. but I want to use opendns instead of my crappy isp and my wireless router doesn't have a manual config for dns servers using dhcp
<dam8795> kubuntu runs fine on x3100????????
<dam8795> 8-X
<mikel> ubottu: What's the exclamation mark in front of words mean?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<peabody> blargh
<dam8795> hi? x3100 runs fine on kubuntu?
<dam8795> }???
<peabody> doesn't work wtf when I edit the connection in Netwrok manager and add the DNS addresses there, it doesn't use them
<mikel> ubottu: I have KDE. Where do I download or find envyng-qt and how do I use it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dam8795> hi? x3100 runs fine on kubuntu?
<dam8795> hi? x3100 runs fine on kubuntu?
<peabody> this whole system is fucked from end to end
<dam8795> hi? x3100 runs fine on kubuntu?
<dam8795> hi? x3100 runs fine on kubuntu?
<peabody> as far as manual dns with dhcp
<dam8795> hi? x3100 runs fine on kubuntu?
<dam8795> hi? x3100 runs fine on kubuntu?
<dam8795> hi? x3100 runs fine on kubuntu?
<FloodBotK2> dam8795: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peabody> dam8795: that's not a  good way to get an answer
<dam8795> ?
<Mamarok> dam8795: please behave and be patient
<dam8795> ok
<dam8795> :(
<dam8795> hi? x3100 runs fine on kubuntu?
<dam8795> ;)
<peabody> jussi01: well I figured out why network manager wasn't adding it.. but unfortunately it adds the manual dns servers as a lower priority than the dhcp dns server
<Mamarok> dam8795: I don't know, but you can check on bugs.launchpad.net if there are bug reports
<peabody> dam8795: wtf is a x3100?
<dam8795> intel x3100
<dam8795> works?
<Unksi> peabody: intel graphics
<Mamarok> peabody: lanaguage, please!
<peabody> wtf is a bad word? really?
<Mamarok> indeed, google for it
<dam8795> I don't want waste my time  installing something that dont work
<peabody> you're an idiot
<dam8795> whY?
<dam8795> :(
<Mamarok> dam8795: again, I don't know, please check on bugs.launchpad.net if there are reports
<kris_> Hi. What's the name of the kernel module that notifies you whenever a file has been updated/changed? It starts with an "i".
<kris_> Found it: inotify.
<dam8795> so, i dont understand this page
<dam8795> bugs.launchpad.net
<dam8795> -??
<dam8795> :S
<FloodBotK2> dam8795: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mamarok> dam8795: you can put the search for X3100 Kubuntu and look for reports
<max_> How can I force aptitude to get a packge from an old repository?
<dam8795> no kubuntu
<dam8795> proyect dont exist
<dam8795> ???
<Mamarok> dam8795: it sure does, did you google for it?
<dam8795> i don't know, i am newby
<dam8795> this page is very strange
<dam8795> :P
<Mamarok> dam8795: you can use Google, can't you?
<dam8795> [metd
<Mamarok> dam8795: see here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/366058
<Mamarok> there seem to be problems apparently
<dam8795> so, no linux ?
<dam8795> :(
<Mamarok> hm, wrong address: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/366058
<dam8795> T_T
<Mamarok> dam8795: maybe with Gnome? I t could be related to KDE
<dam8795> huh?
<Mamarok> dam8795: Ubuntu 9.04, instead of Kubuntu, yu can ask in #ubuntu
<dam8795> no men sorry, I am not good with computers and my english is poor
<Mamarok> dam8795: what is your language?
<dam8795> spanish
<Mamarok> !es | dam8795
<ubottu> dam8795: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<johnzbesko> who knows  sumthing i could use to video chat in linuz
<dam8795> hi ubottu how?
<Mamarok> dam8795: tpye /join #kubuntu-es
<Mamarok> so much for patience...
<nikitis> KDE seems extremely bugged right now....
<Mamarok> nikitis: extremely is exagerated, works mostly fine here
<nikitis> Mamarok: shortcut keys aren't the only thing i'm having bugs with.
<nikitis> Mamarok: i've found some others, it just doesn't seem finished to me
<nikitis> or polished
<Mamarok> nikitis: tell me an application wherever that has no bugs
<nikitis> well true
<nikitis> but i'm talking about serious bugs
<dam8795> t
<nikitis> xinerama doesn't work with composite in kde.
<nikitis> is another one
<Mamarok> nikitis: compositing is a bling factor, not needed for everyday work IMHO
<Mamarok> and most of the usres do not use xinerame, again, not as serious as you think
<Mamarok> s/e/a/
<Mamarok> users*
<nikitis> Mamarok: i found the bug with the shortcut issues, and it's been in there since kde 3
<nikitis> still not resolved in kde4 betas
<nikitis> Mamarok: i can't minimize to desktop
<Mamarok> but then, this ia a discussion and should go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mamarok> nikitis: did you file this bug to bugs.kde.org?
<nikitis> no need one was there already
<nikitis> has been for like 2 years
<Mamarok> a shortcut for a screen snapshot, how often do you make screenshots?
<nikitis> all the time
<nikitis> when i make online purchases
<nikitis> i have to take screen snapshots of the browser windows as receipts
<nikitis> I took 3 today
<Mamarok> well, there is a workaround, it's jut not exactly the way you want it to be, again, not as serious as you might think
<nikitis> and i'm not even at work
<Mamarok> could we take this to -offtopic, please,? it's not exactly support related
<nikitis> well users shouldn't have to work around those kinds of features.  I mean, the keyboard is labled "Printscreen"   The OS should do just that when pushed.
<nikitis> ok
<kaddi> nikitis on my kde4 there is a global hotkey for taking a screenshot. When I press printscreen KSnapshot is launched, but this can also be customize in the settings afaik. KSnapshot is just not installed by default if I recall correctly
<Mamarok> kaddi: what KDE version do you have?
<kaddi> 4.2
<kaddi> 4.2.4 I think.. but KSnapshot has been working since 4.1
<Mamarok> exactly, and I have 4.2.90 aka beta2, which seems to have a bug in Qt for that
<Mamarok> I can't set a shortcut to that button (on a Lenovo laptop btw)
<kaddi> Mamarok you know where you can set that shortcut? It's not in the global shortcuts, but I don't remeber where it was ...
<Mamarok> kaddi: I know, but I should be able to set something to that button anyway, and I get a Qt error message
<brian_> hi
<brian_> #whois
<Mamarok> brian_: do you have a question?
<brian_> no not really
<brian_> not used to irc
<kaddi> Mamarok: sry, for interfering then. I've seen people getting stuck on the printscreen because ksnapshot wasn't installed. Just thought I might add that in
<nikitis> Mamarok: new error trying to get a showdesktop thing to work.  it requires compiling but i keep getting this error.  http://fpaste.org/paste/15445
<Mamarok> nikitis: what prefix did you set?
<nikitis> Mamarok: none, i'm not sure what it's asking
<Mamarok> nikitis: you are compiling? The show desktop widget is available in the repos
<Mamarok> no need to compile
<nikitis> Mamarok: name?  showdesktop isn't what it's called, and synaptic search only finds something for awn
<solifugus> Going into adept, I get this: Could not obtain a write lock on the cache, falling back to read-only mode.
<solifugus> How can I fix that?
<solifugus> It's been like that since installation..
<solifugus> a few days ago..
<solifugus> It's got all its updates applied.
<Mamarok> nikitis: it's show desktop widget, did you check if it's ot already there?
<solifugus> I really need to install Flash (for firefox) and my nvidia drivers...
<Mamarok> solifugus: do you have another package manager or package updater running?
<nikitis> Mamarok: yay
<Mamarok> solifugus: kpackage, synaptic or such?
<solifugus> Mamarok: no, I don't.. but I executed adept via ALT-F2 and I think now maybe it needs to be run as sudo.
<alfio> salve
<solifugus> Mamarok: I used ALT-F2 cause I have that wierd KDE 4 start menu that makes it impossible to find things, through..
<Mamarok> solifugus: you should run it from Alt+F2 with kdesudo adept
<Mamarok> graphical applications need to be run with kdesudo, else you get permission problems
<nikitis> Mamarok: i had to do that this morning "kdesudo" with systemsettings.  Network printer wouldn't install due to permissions.
<nikitis> Mamarok: now i need to work around for this ksnapshot and i'll be golden
<Mamarok> nikitis: all graphical apps need kdesudo if you want to have sudo rights
<solifugus> Mamarok: ok.. flash is installed now.. How can I change firefox from using the open source flash-alternative to using adobe flash?
<Mamarok> solifugus: remove gnash?
<solifugus> Mamarok: adept shows gnash as not installed.. It must be something else..
<Mamarok> solifugus: hm, didn't you install the alternative?
<solifugus> Mamarok: firefox gave me, I think 3 alternatives... I picked one..
<Mamarok> solifugus: then it's a plugin, check in the firefox settings, first tab, manage plugins
<nikitis> Mamarok: assuming the keyboard shortcuts for printscreen is bugged.  (Which it is.)  How can I work around assigning program launches to keyboard shortcuts (like ksnapshot?
<ign0ramus> solifugus, the command "sudo apt-get remove --purge swfdec-mozilla swfdec-gnome mozilla-plugin-gnash gnash" should cover your free options.
<ign0ramus> solifugus, then do: "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree"
<Mamarok> nikitis: setting it to another button maybe
<Mamarok> wow, ign0ramus, I am impressed!
 * Mamarok stores the line
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, what?  i can do some things some times!
 * genii-around sneaks ign0ramus more coffee
 * Mamarok hands ign0ramus a cookie
<nikitis> Mamarok: well i mean, anything really.  Is there any way I can assign say ctrl+shift+j to open say, firefox?  I could use this method do the same for ksnapshot.
 * ign0ramus drinks genii's rocket fuel and Mamarok's homemade cookies
<Mamarok> nikitis: I guess so, it just might sometimes conflict with global shortcuts, so be careful
<ign0ramus> nikitis, what keyboard shortcuts do you want? you can most likely assign them in System Settings... it will warn of conflicts if the shortcut already exists.
<nikitis> ign0ramus: i just tried that and got the warning, but also got this warning "Unable to contact khotkeys. Your changes are saved but i failed to activate them"
<solifugus> Mamarok and ign0ramus: thanks!! flash is working now..
<ign0ramus> solifugus, :)
<Mamarok> solifugus: yaw :)
<ign0ramus> nikitis, hmm... that's a new one for me
<firmo_> Can someone confirm if the newest version of kde in 9.04 official repos is 4.2.2? It's weird since 4.2.4 is some weeks old already...
<nikitis> ign0ramus: told ya, i'm having some wierd issues with shortcuts
<nikitis> ign0ramus: need a professional to help me out here
<ign0ramus> nikitis, you have "kdebase-workspace-dev" installed?
<nikitis> ign0ramus: now i'm getting this error message when attempting to select global keyboard shortcuts in keyboard and mouse.
<nikitis> ign0ramus: http://fpaste.org/paste/15447
<nikitis> ign0ramus: no it was not installed.  I just installed it now
<Mamarok> firmo_: the 4.2.4 release is available in the backports PPA, check the channek topic for more information
<Dragnslcr> firmo_- yeah, for whatever reason, 4.2.4 didn't get to the backports repository, it's just in a PPA
<Mamarok> channel* even
<Dragnslcr> Gah
<Dragnslcr> I hate you
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: because it needs more testing first
<Dragnslcr> Fair enough. Works well enough for me, for however much that means
<solifugus> ok.. cannot find the place to install my nvidia drivers... Isn't it somewhere in System Settings?
<nikitis> bah, what the heck
<firmo_> Mamarok: Thanks, i didn't notice the topic (duh). But this means that it'll will eventually hit the official repos? Or it'll be forever in the ppa?
<Mamarok> solifugus: jockey-kde handles the proprietary driver
<Mamarok> no, it will certainly hit the regular backports
<nikitis> Mamarok: getting this now when trying to access Global Keyboard Shortcuts http://fpaste.org/paste/15447
<Mamarok> nikitis: what did you do?
<nikitis> nothing lol
<nikitis> that i know of
<genii-around> nikitis: Sure you're not on fedora? ;)
<skierpage> My 9.04 Xorg is consuming 725 MB, plasma 765 MB.  How do I restart X?  Google just gives me a lot of arguing over the decision to remove Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<nikitis> Mamarok: oh wait, i used kdesudo to change the standard preset actions to printscreen, it had no shortcut to lanch ksnapshot, so i told it to do Printscreen as the shortcut, and it gave me the cannot make it active error then that happened
<nikitis> genii-around: yes, kubuntu
<Mamarok> nikitis: you shouldn't run this with sudo rights
<solifugus> Mamarok: Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers seems to be doing it... downloading..
<Dragnslcr> skierpage- K Menu -> Leave to logout
<nikitis> Mamarok: i couldn't even see the options for Preset Actions under Input Actions without doing kdesudo
<Mamarok> solifugus: that is jockey-kde, no?
<skierpage> Dragnslcr, thanks, I'll try it.
<Dragnslcr> skierpage- from the login screen, you can go to the menu there and select Restart X
<skierpage> kthxbye ;-)
<ign0ramus> nikitis, check your ~/.ICEauthority file.  Do you own it, and do you have rw- privileges?
<Mamarok> hm, I should check that one...
<Dragnslcr> skierpage- ctrl-alt-backspace forcibly kills X, so you should only use it when X isn't responding and you can't logout normally
<nikitis> ign0ramus: it's -rw------- nikitis.nikitis
<ign0ramus> nikitis, ok, that's good.
<robin0800> Dragnslcr, Only if don't zap is enabled
<Mamarok> same error here
<nikitis> Dragnslcr: you have to add option DontZap in xorg.conf
<nikitis> forget which section though
<Dragnslcr> For ctrl-alt-backspace? Oh, that must be new then
<nikitis> it's very old
<nikitis> but
<nikitis> they disabled it in recent x versions, so now you have to add dontzap to do it
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, just checking the Ubuntu Wiki page about it
<nikitis> ign0ramus: know how to fix my issue?
<robin0800> Dragnslcr, Think you can do it from settings
<Dragnslcr> Changed in 9.04. Personally, I think off is a better default
<nikitis> Dragnslcr: i don't, i used it all the time
<ign0ramus> nikitis, still looking... the alternative test right now is to log in as a different user and see if you can set shortcuts
<nikitis> ign0ramus: ok
<nikitis> ign0ramus: i can do that
<ign0ramus> nikitis, ok.  i'll be here.
<skierpage> Dragnslcr, that worked, though restarting only dropped Xorg to 480MB and plasma to 597 MB (stock Kubuntu with Quassel + two Konsoles).
<Dragnslcr> skierpage- wait, what number are you looking at?
<vitor_> oi
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: it used to work in 4.2.3 for me, doesn't work anymore in 4.2.90 apparently
<skierpage> Dragnslcr, top's "VIRT" column.  Is the K something monitor a better measure of memory?
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, what? keyboard shortcuts?
<Mamarok> yes
<skierpage> So folks, is Dragnslcr's simple restart recipe documented anywhere, or is Google just not worked so well?
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, hmmm
<Mamarok> well, the current shortcuts work, but I can only try setting them as a normal user, not with kdesudo
<marcreichelt> hi there
<marcreichelt> I have Kubuntu 8.04, but I want to install the newest version of vlc
<Mamarok> and it gives a Qt error about the button not being used by Qt
<marcreichelt> does anybody know what is the best way to do this?
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, are you setting shortcuts from cli or System Settings?
<Dragnslcr> skierpage- I'm not entirely sure what the Virtual Size is supposed to be (it doesn't seem to match real memory or swap), but for me, Xorg is 507 and plasma is 460, so your numbers appear to be normal
<Mamarok> system Settings
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, why would you need kdesudo for shortcuts? (honest question)
<Dragnslcr> marcreichelt- probably by compiling VLC. A package for a newer version of VLC might have dependencies that will conflict with your system
<marcreichelt> Dragnslcr: ok, thanks
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: I don't, was just trying, but I can't set shortcuts to the Print button as a user neither, it worked before
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, i see.  well, it is still in beta, right?
<marcreichelt> is there any way to compile vlc but don't install it (only for one user?)
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: yes, but it worked in a previous version, so it's a regression
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, agreed, but hopefully it will be fixed before release.  that's a pretty major regression
<nikitis> ign0ramus: Ok, i can at least access the Global keyboard shortcuts on this new user.  bit The assigned keys still do not work
<genii-around> marcreichelt: Any user can do like: apt-get source <packagename> and build it locally
<marcreichelt> k :)
<Dragnslcr> marcreichelt- should be able to, yeah. Usually the 'make' command compiles everything, and 'make install' copies the executables to the system directories
<ign0ramus> nikitis, then i suspect permissions in ~/.kde or ~/.kde4 (if you have it).  Unfortunately, its hard to say which file is causing it :(
<marcreichelt> ok, I'll give it a try, thanks
<Dragnslcr> So if you don't do 'make install', you can keep the executable in the user's home
<nikitis> ign0ramus: only have .kde folder
<ign0ramus> nikitis, let me look in mine for anything that may be related...
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: hm, you will need to make install anyway, just without sudo and set the prefix to your home if you want a local build
<ign0ramus> nikitis, what version of kde are you running again?
<nikitis> ign0ramus: the one that came with 9.04 kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> Mamarok- that would work too. Good call
<nikitis> ign0ramus: how do i tell exacty
<ign0ramus> nikitis, open dolphin, and go to help > about kde
<skierpage> Dragnslcr, Ctrl+Esc brings up System Activity which gives much smaller numbers for Xorg and plasma, so maybe top's "VIRT" doesn't matter as much.  I don't know how to tell "everything's paged out because it isn't needed" and "everything's paged out and the system is on its knees".
<Dragnslcr> I guess it depends entirely on the program and exactly what make install is set to do
<nikitis> 4.2.2
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: if you only do make, it will not work AFAIK, this only checks the dependencies, no?
<Dragnslcr> Nope, make does the actual compilation
<ign0ramus> nikitis, ok... do you have any broken or partially-installed apps?
<nikitis> ign0ramus: don't think so
<Dragnslcr> In theory, after you've run make, you have a usable executable somewhere
<ign0ramus> nikitis, does "sudo apt-get -f install" give any relevant output?
<Dragnslcr> Usually 'configure' checks for requirements and such
<nikitis> ign0ramus: portmap
<nikitis> ign0ramus: not sure what that is
<ign0ramus> nikitis, what does it say about portmap?
<nikitis> ign0ramus: says it's no longer required
<nikitis> but is installed, use apt-get autoremove to remove it
<ign0ramus> nikitis, oh, well you can remove it if you don't use it, but i don't think that's the source of the trouble
<Dragnslcr> skierpage- yeah, the VIRT column corresponds to System Monitor's Virtual Size, where System Monitor's Memory column is the physical memory used
<Dragnslcr> skierpage- my operating systems class from college must be slipping, because I can't figure out what the Virtual Size number is (it definitely doesn't match up with stuff paged to the swap space)
<danilo> ciao
<nikitis> ign0ramus: relogging onto my main user
<nikitis> back
<nikitis> ign0ramus: not getting the error message anymore when browsing global keyboard shortcuts
<ign0ramus> nikitis, good. do your settings stick now?
<Dragnslcr> skierpage- as far as I can figure out, Virtual Size is how much memory the process thinks it has available, even though most of it isn't being used (and therefore isn't part of the physical memory or swap totals)
<Dragnslcr> Though I do kinda wonder why krunner would think it could ever need 300 MB of memory, when it's only using 4 MB
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, well, it *is* also a calculator! :P
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<nikitis> ign0ramus: hmm.  ctrl+print seems to capture the desktop now, but alt+print doesn't.
<ign0ramus> nikitis, i have mine set to just use the "prtscrn" button.  do you need a modifier key as well?
<SilentDis> what is the command to list and select an alsa sound card from the CLI?
<ign0ramus> SilentDis, asound conf set-default-card <card>
<nikitis> ign0ramus: well truthfully, i'd just like to have it so that i can select a window, and hit alt+printscreen for windows and printscreen for whole desktops
<ign0ramus> *asoundconf
<SilentDis> ign0ramus: thank you very much :)
<nikitis> ctrl+print seems to be saving the whole desktop to clipboard, but alt+printscreen does not
<ign0ramus> nikitis, i see.
<ign0ramus> brb, dinner
<skierpage> OK, Kubuntu online "help" ***sucks*** at providing answers.  "Community & Support" points me to a forum.  "Wiki" takes me to a page that points me to help.ubuntu.com for "Official Help Documentation", so I've left Kubuntu.  Where the %$#@! can I write down "How to restart X" where someone will find it?
<nikitis> ign0ramus_nom-no: interesting.  if i take out the alt and do just printscreen, it works
<nikitis> ign0ramus_nom-no: what's with it not detecting the alt keypress?
<Pici> alt-printscreen typicially triggers sysreq.
<Mamarok> skierpage: what is wrong with a help forum or a wiki?
<Pici> skierpage: Why would restarting X on Kubuntu be different than Ubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> skierpage- honestly, if it doesn't come up in the first few results in Google or the Ubuntu site's search, people just come and ask here
<nikitis> Pici: it says here for Window screenshot to clipboard alt+print.  that was the default
<gamepockets> does anyone know why the package manager tells me i need to "fork" in jaunty?
<Pici> nikitis: Odd.
<Mamarok> gamepockets: that is just a strange error message you can safely ignore
<nikitis> Pici: is there a way to make ksnapshot screencapture just a certian window by pressing a keyboard combo?
<skierpage> Mamarok, forums are full of *questions*; Pici I don't know if the Kubuntu login window is the same as Ubuntu, should I have to know to figure out where to search?  Dragnslcr: thanks for your help, but an O.S. that relies on the kindness of strangers is seriously lame.
<Mamarok> gamepockets: what KDE version do you use?
<gamepockets> i'm a noob but i just installed 9.04 fresh...
<Mamarok> gamepockets: which is KDE 4.2.2 then. Just retry to start the package manager in the system settings, sometimes it needs a bit insistance
<Mamarok> skierpage: forums also contain good solutions to these questions :)
<Pici> nikitis: I'm not sure sorry, I don't use KDE actually, just was trying to help with a 'general' question :)
<gamepockets> i have tried many times and it gives me the "backend took too long" error "you need to fork"
<nikitis> Pici: ah, nothing general about this lol
<Dragnslcr> gamepockets- is this after you refresh the list?
<Dragnslcr> Or install updates
<Mamarok> hm, can't remember, is this kpackagekit error solved in later versions than 4.2.2?
<skierpage> Mamarok, some people like reading 10 threads and 120 messages to find an answer.  Some people like writing answers once for future generations.  I'm the latter ;-)
<gamepockets> yes, i think, i search for something and it happens
<skierpage> BUG: The "Forum" link on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ is a 404.
<halberd> have you tried i-search backward?
<halberd> it's really irritating me how selecting text copies it into the selection buffer
<Dragnslcr> gamepockets- I remember getting that message quite a bit. As long as you can still update/install packages, you can just ignore it
<skierpage> BUG: the http://www.kubuntu.org/support has "Reborting bugs" :-) , haha
<halberd> can I disable that behavior somehow?
<gamepockets> right through terminal but i'm looking for some thing called "kbfx" and terminal won't find it..
<Dragnslcr> gamepockets- searching for 'kbfx' doesn't return anything for me
<nikitis> Is there a way to assign a keyboard shortcut to a program such as firefox?
<halberd> you could install it gamepockets
<Mamarok> skierpage: howtoforge is a solution then
<halberd> apt-get install kbfx
<gamepockets> well i was told i need it to install a theme
<halberd> well i told you how to get it
<gamepockets> i tried but to no avail
<halberd> why not?
<gamepockets> won't find it
<Dragnslcr> halberd- you can't install packages that don't exist
<halberd> it does exist for me
<halberd> try apt-cache search kbfx
<Dragnslcr> !info kbfx
<ubottu> Package kbfx does not exist in jaunty
<halberd> might have a slightly different name
<halberd> oh
<halberd> I'm on 8.04
<Dragnslcr> !info kbfx hardy
<ubottu> kbfx (source: kbfx): an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.3.1-1 (hardy), package size 1718 kB, installed size 4108 kB
<halberd> still, try apt-cache search kbfx
<skierpage> Mamarok, "restart X" on howtoforge gives no hits, its search seems a joke.
<Dragnslcr> gamepockets- yeah, you're gonna want to find a theme that's been updated in the last year
<Mamarok> skierpage: I thought you wanted to write a Howto?
<Mamarok> skierpage: what do you actually want to do?
 * Mamarok must have misunderstood then
<gamepockets> so there is no fix for the package manager bug?
<mikel> Supposedly, I have to "/etc/init.d/kdm stop" to stop X server so that I can install a video card driver from a .run file, but when I stop it, I get taken to a screen that looks like a terminal, but none of the terminal commands do anything, including "help"...
<halberd> skierpage, you can restart x by pressing ctrl-alt-del.  warning: will close applications
<Mamarok> halberd: that doesn't work in 9.04 anymore...
<Dragnslcr> halberd- it's ctrl-alt-backspace, and it's disabled by default in 9.04 (for obvious reasons)
<halberd> what are the obvious reasons?
<Mamarok> Ctrl+Alt+Del would reboot
<Dragnslcr> gamepockets- you can safely ignore the error message about forking. I believe the bug is fixed in KDE 4.2.3 and 4.2.4
 * halberd is on a mac keyboard... backspace = delete
<Mamarok> halberd: it has been decided so by Xorg and Ubuntu followed
<Dragnslcr> halberd- the most obvious reason is people accidentally (or because someone on IRC told them to) press that key combination, and they're unhappy when they lose unsaved data
<skierpage> Mamarok, I'm questioning whether yet another web site that doesn't have a Kubuntu section is the right place to answer a simple question about Kubuntu.  If the answer is similar in every Linux distro ("logout, then the login screen has a restart X option"), then maybe howtoforge is the way to go, but ONLY if it has rich enough tools to categorize/customize answers for each distro.  I dunno if that's the case.  I realize it's a hard problem.
<Mamarok> also, restarting X with this command is a bad idea, SysRq + k at least saves the applications
 * halberd has no sysrq
<Dragnslcr> skierpage- I think, though I could easily be wrong, that the menu on the login screen is part of kdm, so any distribution that uses KDE would be the same
<Mamarok> skierpage: well, kubuntuforums.net is all about Kubuntu, and the ubuntuforums.org actually have KDE pages...
<Mamarok> halberd: well, get a decent keyboard then :)
<Mamarok> halberd: scnr
<halberd> mac keyboard is decent, it just doesn't have a few keys
<halberd> I suppose I could remap one of my keys to sysrq if I really wanted it
<halberd> like the lower ctrl key
<Mamarok> I think so, theoretically one can remapp all keys
<halberd> yes I know, you can use xmodmap
<Dragnslcr> Heh, I don't even think my keyboard has a SysRq key
<halberd> or /etc/console-setup/boottime.kmap.gz
<Mamarok> even my laptop has one
<usuario_> hi
<halberd> Dragnslcr, it would be the print screen key
<nikitis> How can I add firefox to a keyboard shortcut?
<halberd> I think
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, that's right
<Mamarok> halberd: exactly
<Dragnslcr> Mine only says Print Screen
<usuario_> im trying to add a cups server printer, i did it fine in win machines but havent been able in kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> I also have one of the newer style Logitech keyboards
<Mamarok> usuario_: in a browser, type http://localhost:631/
<Mamarok> cups works the same way in all OS AFAIR
<usuario_> Mamarok, done, what for?
<usuario_> i win i type the printer url and loads but not here
<usuario_> in firefox
<stepanstas> I am currently running on a Kubuntu live cd.  I need to recover files from a corrupt Ubuntu partition.  Can anyone help?
<Mamarok> usuario_: follow the instructions cups gives you
<nikitis> Is it possible to create your own "Action"  for keyboard shortcuts?
#kubuntu 2009-06-17
<Mamarok> I have a meeting now, later
<usuario_> here firefox converts http://rastiazul:631/ to http://www.rastiazul.com:631/
<ziyang> is kitchensync packaged for 9.04? cannot find it?
<skierpage> Mamarok, good to know thanks. But KDE Help is useless for finding the answer (Kdm manual has no recipes), http://userbase.kde.org doesn't have it and lacks structure for providing answers.  Meanwhile the Linux doc project contributors are off in scholastic debates about docbook XML DTDs.  <sigh>
<Mamarok> skierpage: you are welcome to contribute :)
<genii-around> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
 * genii-around sips
<skierpage> Mamarok, I'd love to and I write & update open source doc constantly, it's just very unclear *where*.
<skierpage> I was going to write "Restarting the X11 window system" at KDE userbase, but then I saw http://userbase.kde.org/Special:RecentChanges ... 12 edits a week?!  <bigger sigh>
<mikel> skierpage: From what you just said... it sounds like you may have the knowledge to help me, if you're willing.
<Mamarok> skierpage: mailing list is the first thing to try: https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-doc-english
<mikel> skierpage: I'm trying to change the screen resolution, but I don't have a driver for my video card. I've googled for hours and checked forums. I even found the .run from nvidia.com and tried to run it
<halberd> the mac mail program displays as an icon with the number of mail messages superimposed
<halberd> is there a way to get that in kde?
<nikitis> Yay! finally assigned 'printscreen' to ksnapshot!
<halberd> so that I don't have to open mail to see if I have new messages, I just look over to the panel
<nikitis> and it works!
<skierpage> mikel, you've confused someone who wants to doc what they know with someone who knows a lot ;-)
<skierpage> mikel, anyway KDE Menu > System Settings > Display should give choices.
<mikel> skierpage: that sucks :( I've wasted so much time and no one seems to know how to help me
<mikel> skierpage: I wish it were that easy. I'm missing the proper driver for my video card, so resolution only goes up to 800x640 instead of 1280x800 (for my laptop)
<skierpage> mikel, to find out what display X thinks you have, you have to read the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<skierpage> mikel, you may then be able to change your display driver to something else (especially if you can find a better driver) and/or change your display settings, by modifying your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf file.
<mikel> skierpage: Once again, I wish it were that simple. lol It contains nothing and xrandr can't add anything.. I need a video driver or a miracle, whichever comes first
<ign0ramus> mikel, what card do you have?
<mikel> nVidia 7150M
<ign0ramus> !nvidia | mikel
<ubottu> mikel: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mikel> let me double check...
<usuario_> so i had to add it via web not kde
<nikitis> Are there packages with pre-compile themes?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<m_tadeu> is there any application similar to basket?
<usuario> hi
<genii-around> !hi | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<usuario> where can i get the image that kde creates for the wallpaper, i know where the original image is but kde modifies it
<Mamarok> usuario: What KDE are you talking about?
<Mamarok> usuario: also, Kubuntu pretty much uses the default wallpaper from KDE
<usuario> Mamarok i use kubuntu
<Mamarok> usuario: then you already have the original ones
<usuario> im using an image of my own but there are also some options to modify it
<Mamarok> usuario: I can assure you, Kubuntu uses the default KDE4 wallpapers :)
<usuario> i dont question that
<Mamarok> well, you said earlier that we modified the original ones, didn't you?
<Mamarok> usuario: and every release has a new wallpaper, different for 4.0, 4.1, 4.2 tc.
<usuario> i mean that there is an original image (my image) that can be edited in the same window where you choose the wallpaper
<Mamarok> usuario: what do you want to modify?
<ign0ramus> usuario, just click the button to the right of "picture" in Desktop Settings... (?)
<usuario> i already modified it but i want to know where the image is stored after is modified
<Mamarok> oh, I didn't understand what you were asking for then, sorry :)
<usuario> np
<ign0ramus> usuario, it isn't put anywhere different.  kde just looks to where you pointed it to.
<usuario> so i cannot keep the modified image to use it somewhere else
<usuario> because if i open my image it looks the same , with no modifications
<ign0ramus> usuario, you haven't edited the source... you're just displaying it a certain way for your background
<ign0ramus> usuario, you haven't actually edited the picture itself; just how it's shown
<usuario> i noticed
<usuario> but i thought another one was made
<usuario> i guess i have to take a screenshot
<ign0ramus> usuario, nope.  you can take a small 500x500px picture and stretch it across your desktop, but when you open the picture itself, it will still be 500x500px
<ign0ramus> usuario, does that answer your question?
<ign0ramus> now its got me wondering; where are the default kde wallpapers located?
<usuario> yea, the image isnt saved
<usuario> the image i want isnt saved
<JuJuBee> Anybody know how to share kontact data with multiple users (calendar and address book)?  I want to sync with my palm treo and my wifes palm centro.
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: multiple users would be a groupware solution, but syncronising is something different
<ign0ramus> ah, nvm. its /usr/share/wallpapers
<usuario> thnx
<soberman_> i
<soberman_> alo
<ueiler> ei galera escuta!
<ueiler> alguem sabe um programa para colocar minha camera pra funcionar?
<ueiler> ai/
<ueiler> alguem sabe?
<ueiler> que programa posso usar para fazer minha camera funcionar!
<ueiler> no pidgin?
<Mamarok> !es | ueiler
<ueiler> por exemplo?:
<ubottu> ueiler: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mamarok> sorry..
<ueiler> ok
<Mamarok> br | ueiler
<ueiler> br
<ueiler> yes
<Mamarok> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ueiler> but mi cam dont work..
<ueiler> i need one prog for use that shit..
<Mamarok> ueiler: you can go there for help in portugese
<Spaceghost> I just received the shipit of kubuntu 9.04
<Spaceghost> but I have an old computer that I used temporarily for a long time
<Spaceghost> whose hard disks have valuable information for my partitions so I do it harder
<Spaceghost> so I decided to use wubi to install partitions in fat32
<Spaceghost> but it had windows on this pc was windows98 and I test wubi.exe run and does not
<Spaceghost> well
<Spaceghost> I would like if I can run a setup like the one in the wubi kubuntu live cd
<Spaceghost> someone can help me?
<Spaceghost> plz
<Spaceghost> my English is not very good
<Spaceghost> but in # ubuntu-es said I had no way to do something similar
<Spaceghost> I think you have to have, for more than just thought about this for windows
<Spaceghost> there must be a way to do it. how about emulating with wine?
<Spaceghost> someone can help me?
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: sorry I left for  a minute but it took many more... So can kontact or whatever it is called sync with something like Google and if we each syn  with the same google account then our indiv. data files should be identical?
<olskolirc> how can i send any program to the system tray please?
<ign0ramus> olskolirc, kdocker?
<Spaceghost> someone can help me?
<ubuntu> how the hell does this irc client work lol
<halberd> quassel irc
<halberd> that's a weird one
<genii-around> Maybe check #quassel
<olskolirc> thanks ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> olskolirc, np :)
<krdyt> is there a terminal command i can run to install kde3 desktop or do i have to install ked-dekstop first?
<krdyt> kde4* sorry
<JontheEchidna> krdyt: from ubuntu or?
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will give you the default kde4 kubuntu desktop from (K)Ubuntu 8.10 up
<olskolirc> why doesn't kdocker support my local it says
<olskolirc> my locale is united states english
<niccc> I'm having a difficult time setting up a wireless card on 9.04
<niccc> anyone care to assist a newb?  I've tried the support boards on the web
<halberd> niccc, ok
<halberd> I don't know about 9.04 but I set up my wireless card from the command line
<ogre_> i know this question is probably asked a lot but google isnt really helping me right now. how do I  configure compiz? does ccsm work in kde4?
<halberd> niccc, the general process is, first install a wireless driver if necessary, then update /etc/network/interfaces with "auto wlan0" and "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" (assuming your wireless interface is named wlan0)
<halberd> then use a combination of iwlist and iwconfig, or the wireless utility of your choice (perhaps wicd), to connect to networks
<subcool> Hey guys- i just enclosed a old sata Raid drive and connected it via USB.. how do i know its attached?
<subcool> oh.. nvm.. i see it
<subcool> hey, i need some help with a raid HD..
<subcool> lil help so i dont kill my last remaining HDD/
<niccc> halberd: about step1, the ubuntu website says that it should work out of the box. but I do have the driver ready on usb jump.
<subcool> really could use some help- honestly
<halberd> the ubuntu website says it should work out of the box, and does it?
<halberd> can wicd connect to a nearby wireless network?
<niccc> there is no wireless network connection and I don't know if it recognizes the wifi card
<subcool> This is the pastebin of my fdisk -l
<halberd> but you do have a wireless network nearby?
<halberd> that it could connect to
<halberd> but it doesn't see it
<subcool> will this command work? : mount -o ro /dev/sda3 /mnt -t ext3
<subcool> im afraid of hurting it
<niccc> do I have to set up for wireless network first or can I just view available networks?  no password needed for my router in this room (the next room)
<halberd> subcool if it's read only it probably can't do any harm
<halberd> you might want to make a subdirectory of /mnt though
<ogre_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<halberd> like /mnt/mydrive
<halberd> it might not work but it probably won't damage anything since it's read only
<halberd> niccc, get wicd and open it, then click scan for networks
<halberd> or connect to any network you see
<subcool> thanks halberd . . ill try
<halberd> kwifimanager also works
<niccc> what works best for a recovering windows user (noob)?
<halberd> either... I'm using wicd atm
<niccc> halberd: i just downloaded wicd and I'll try and load it on the machine
<niccc> it conflicts with network manager...what do I type to disable that....  sudo apt-get remove???
<halberd> try running network-manager
<halberd> or sudo network-manager, although I'm not sure if sudo is necessary
<halberd> probably there's something in network-manager that lets you connect to a wireless network
<halberd> although I don't use the utility myself
<subcool> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sde1,
<subcool>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<subcool>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<subcool>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBotK2> subcool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<halberd> subcool what if you leave out -t ext3 and use -v
<halberd> what does it try to mount it as
<subcool> mount: you didn't specify a filesystem type for /dev/sde1
<subcool>        I will try type linux_raid_member
<subcool> mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<subcool> i wis i didnt have to rely on u like this- but this greek to me
<niccc> strangely it said that network-manager is not installed then gave me a line to type to install it.  then it said the package was unavailable when I tried to install.
<niccc> the package is being with a different name.
<niccc> being used with a different name i meant
<halberd> niccc, that is odd, try apt-get autoremove
<halberd> if you need it
<halberd> apt-get remove network-manager
<halberd> hold on a second let me install network-manager and see what is what
<subcool> halberd: what does the attribute discribe in the string?
<halberd> what string
<subcool> the mount string..
<subcool> im not good with cmd too much
<subcool> -o ro and -t
<niccc> halberd: thank you.  I owe you one.  the computer is now on the net!
<halberd> great niccc
<halberd> I'm not sure what the deal is with network-manager, I think I installed it myself once
<halberd> but I couldn't figure out how to get to the control panel, until I restarted my computer and then it came up automatically
<halberd> wicd doesn't have that problem
<niccc> oh good.  wicd seems like a nice and simple program.  now I guess I gotta try and see if I can get my sound to work.
<halberd> subcool, if your computer can't figure out the filesystem on its own then I don't know
<halberd> maybe you have a better guess than ext3 that you could try
<subcool> i could explain i guess
<subcool> it was of 2 120 drives with a hardware raid
<subcool> i worked on it a couple yeras ago
<halberd> you could try -t auto but I think that's the same as leaving out the -t
<subcool> this is one of two drives
<halberd> hmm
<halberd> I have no experience with raid
<halberd> maybe there's something particular you have to do, try google
<subcool> i did..
<subcool> thats how i got this far
<halberd> you know, you never posted the results of your pastebin -l
<subcool> oh
<subcool> http://pastebin.ca/1462873
<subcool> ops
<subcool> ?
<subcool> oh- thats not me..
<skierpage> speaking of rstarting X, even with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace disabled, can you use the
<skierpage> ... Ctrl+Alt+F1 (-F6) trick to switch to a virtual console and somehow shutdown KDE and restart X from a console?
<halberd> I heard recently you might try /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<halberd> but don't trust that
<Dragnslcr> skierpage- sure, you could kill the X process from another terminal
<halberd> subcool have you tried ext2
<subcool> nope
<halberd> I would think your system would have auto-detected it if it was that, but you never know
<Dragnslcr> But I wouldn't suggest doing it unless it's your last option, since you'll lose any unsaved data
<skierpage> Dragnslcr Right so presumably you'd want to ask KDE to shut down first?  Option to kdm or kdmctl; send special signal; or some special dbus request?
<skierpage> Maybe kdeinit4_shutdown ?
<Dragnslcr> skierpage- you should always use the regular logout option as long as X isn't completely unresponsive, since you risk losing data if you just kill processes
<skierpage> Dragnslcr, oh yeah I know.  Firefox wasn't opening a download, so I strace'd it in a console and 5 seconds later got complete freeze-up except for the mouse cursor.
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, that'd be bad
<Dragnslcr> In that case, killing kdm would definitely do it (kdm is the parent process of Xorg)
<subcool> halberd: didnt work
<halberd> ok, well I don't know what you might do, except try google
<subcool> idk what to google
<subcool> haha
<subcool> took me a while to find the instructions that i found..
<halberd> maybe try something like "raid mount linux"
<subcool> but.. its a split raid 0 drive
<halberd> I don't know much about that
<digdeep> have a question. Is there a dynamic wallpaper app on kubuntu? I know one in ubuntu
<Kira_Light> digdeep: besides the built in one?
<digdeep> Kira_Light: if there is a built-in one, that will be good
<Kira_Light> appearance settings> change Image to slideshow
<digdeep> ic, what you mean there. Is there any dynamic wallpaper, which will change based on the time of the day in KUBUNTU?
<Kira_Light> looks like its based on time delay. not time of day
<digdeep> something like this --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0HzZ4YY3Go
<Dragnslcr> subcool- I came in a bit late. Did you say you have one drive that was in a  RAID 0 set?
<Kira_Light> cute. sorry, I don't know any...maybe someone else here does...
<Pollywog> Is there going to be a fix for the plasma crash in Jaunty?
<Pollywog> I get a black scrreen at startup and I have to issue the command plasma.kde4
<subcool> Dragnslcr: i think so
<subcool> i was just rying to determine which type of raid it was..
<subcool> i had two 120's  added today.
<subcool> together..
<Dragnslcr> subcool- if it's one disk out of a RAID 0 set, then the data is effectively gone
<Dragnslcr> RAID 0 doesn't actually provide any redundancy, so if you lose a disk, you lose all your data
<subcool> i hve both disc
<subcool> i could put the other one on the device
<FeasibilityStudy> add a third disk and make it RAID5
<subcool> dont have one
<subcool> im trying to fix this one so i have something to work it
<subcool> with-
<Dragnslcr> If they are RAID 0, you need every disk from the set
<Dragnslcr> Like I said, RAID 0 doesn't provide any actual redundancy. Every byte of data exists on only one disk
<subcool> i cant get partial data off of it?
<subcool> thats what i want to try
<Dragnslcr> The only usable data you'd get would be blocks that are smaller than your stripe size
<Dragnslcr> Otherwise you'd have data missing
<subcool> only if its defragmented
<brian5656> hey can someone explain this one, i log into kde and my wifi doesnt work, i then isgn out and log into gnome and my wifi works, i then log out and back into kde and now  my wifi works
<brian5656> any ideas????
<subcool> Dragnslcr:  so should i just format- there is some important data, that if i could reconstruct.. itd' be nice.
<brian5656> kubuntu for some reason cant or wont connect to my wifi but gnome does
<Dragnslcr> subcool- if it really is one disk from a RAID 0 pair, the best you could do is recover half your data, and other than small files, it'll be half of each file
<subcool> what if i connect both ?
<subcool> i have another enclosure
<Dragnslcr> subcool- if you have both disks, you should be able to put them back together. You may need to use software RAID if you don't have hardware RAID, but I don't know if it'll work
<Dragnslcr> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Dragnslcr> FakeRaidHowto would be the one to check out for software RAID
<subcool> Thanks guys- ur rock
<xjjk> quick favor: are people able to access http://wiki.samat.org/?
<TheJohn> NIGHT ALL
<dain_> I <3 Linux.
<DaskreeCH> \o/
<halberd> how do I control volume?
<halberd> kmix
<DaskreeCH> That's correct
<halberd> I have no sound yet
<halberd> oh there we go
<halberd> turned everything on & unmuted
<halberd> kmix sounds like a cereal
<anr78> What should I use to setup dualscreen on Jaunty on a laptop with ATI graphics and open source drivers?
<noaXess> good morning... does anybody work with krdc?
<noaXess> i can use it, but all the bookmarks won't work, doupleclick doesn't open a bookmark
<noaXess> i need to connect to a rdp/vnc manually
<jdcnyc> k
<noaXess> kde 4.2.90
<jdcnyc> i recently cloned Heron unto the second half of the hard drive, to safely upgrade first half to Ibex.
<jdcnyc> When I boot I often get the Heron startup, not Ibex(80% vs2%). Any suggestions as GRUB wasn't altered
<anr78> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anr78> does the binary driver from ati work on 9.04?
<nascentmind> hi. How do i connect to wireless in kubuntu. I am having a wireless network and the ssid is not being broadcasted. I can connect if the broadcast is present though
<nascentmind> anybody?
<mkquist> nascentmind: if you know the settings you should be able connect anyway...
<halberd> nascentmind, use iwconfig wlan0 essid <the-essid>
<nascentmind> mkquist: i know the settings i am not sure how the network manager connects?
<nascentmind> in my connections i see my ssid connected at certain points in time.. but i can't just select that and press connect.
<nascentmind> its really a weird UI.
<nascentmind> halberd: where should i give the key there?
<DaskreeCH> anr78: Depends on your card. They dropped a lot of cards for the last release I think
<mandingo> how do i tell apt to search the cache for an install ?
<estres> hi there, I have a problem in my kde enviroment I can not conect to the wireless network, any ideas?
<estres> I have installed gnome also
<estres> and from ther I can do that
<mandingo> how do i tell apt to search the cache for an install ?
<Domnic> I want the 3d look when i press alt + tab
<Domnic> but i cant get that
<Domnic> TannerS: can u help    me ?
<TannerS> im a boob to
<TannerS> or can u explain more?>
<TannerS> *noob
<Domnic> okay
<TannerS> wat u trying to do
<Domnic> but still do u know how to get the 3d look
<Domnic> on pressing alt + tab
<TannerS> like 4d effects and make everything look cool?
<TannerS> *3d
<Domnic> ya but only while switching windows
<TannerS> download compiz
<TannerS> it can do anything u can image alomost
<synthi> yep.
<Domnic> no no its inbuilt in Kubuntu
<synthi> compiz could be the solution ;-)
<TannerS> strill download oit
<Domnic> but i dont know why it shows up only somwtimes
<TannerS> it can do that plus more
<eeos> I think I have a problem here .... my laptop was slow and I am monitoring processes with top. Plasma can consume up to 74% of CPU power and 24% memory on normal use ..... is that normal?
<orion76> kubuntu help forum Alsamixer and 5.1 sound only working with 2 speakers
<orion76> ???
<eeos> orion76: sound card?
<orion76> c-media
<orion76> older
<orion76> mainboard
<eeos> orion76: please, let us know the chipset
<eeos> orion76: or we cannot identify the driver
<orion76> eeos: NVidia nForce2 with CMI9761A+ (NVidia nForce2)
<eeos> orion76: mmmm .... I never heard of that audio chipset .... I wonder if anyone else has ....
<orion76> eeos: :]
<eeos> orion76: have you done a search on wiki.ubuntu.com and on the ubuntuforum?
<orion76> eeos:  test sta gain teees and ":("
<fresh_> Is anyone here using kubuntu inside a vmware player?
<eeos> how do you reconfigure a package? I need to reconfigure proftpd
<rysh> eeos: Maybe you can try in a terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure proftpd
<Mamarok> eeos: I guess it cas a configuration file, you should check proftpd-basic and the database backend you use
<Mamarok> it *has
<max__> Hi, can someone help me set up wireless internet on a HP G60 with a Athereos card?
<eeos> rysh: tried, it does not work (I actually wonder why)
<cyj_> s
<cyj_> sddddddddddd
<rysh> not really know what you try to accomplish, but if you want to get the default configuration back you could try to find the default config file, maybe it is in the /usr/share/doc/proftpd directory ... not sure ...
<rysh> eeos: you have the package proftpd or the package proftpd-basic isntalled ?
<eeos> rysh: Mamarok: wanted to change from inetd start to standalone .... but I thought reconfigure would do the job ....
<eeos> rysh: proftpd I think ....
<eeos> rysh: well, both actually in dpkg -l  opinion
<Mamarok> no, config files should be either in ~/. someting or ~/.kde/share/config/
<Mamarok> eeos: you need proftbd-basic and a database backend
<Mamarok> are you sure you really need proftpd btw?
<Mamarok> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Mamarok> and Dolphin too
<MetaMorfoziS> Hey guys, apache2 has unmet dependencies
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody else experienced the problem?
<MetaMorfoziS> (apt-get install apache2)
<Mamarok> MetaMorfoziS: what version of KDE are you talking about?
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm talking about ubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Mamarok> MetaMorfoziS: to know what repositories you use
<rysh> eeos: can't you just change in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf ... ServerType into standalone ?
<MetaMorfoziS> http://pastebin.com/m32924a73
<MetaMorfoziS> oh
<Mamarok> MetaMorfoziS: then you should ask in #ubuntu :)
<FloodBotK2> MetaMorfoziS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MetaMorfoziS> i have now disabled every new one
<MetaMorfoziS> it's kubuntu btw
<Mamarok> didn't you just say Ubuntu?
<eeos> rysh: will try
<eeos> Mamarok: what other server would you recommend?
<MetaMorfoziS> i mean it's not kde related
<Mamarok> MetaMorfoziS: ok, what version do you use?
<Mamarok> eeos: you need an ftp server?
<eeos> Mamarok: yes, why install proftpd if not?
<MetaMorfoziS> Mamarok: i'm using 4.3 beta, but as i have said, i have disabled the extra repos and the problem still exists
<Mamarok> eeos: hm, you should ask in #ubuntu-server IMHO
<MetaMorfoziS> Mamarok: http://pastebin.com/m6711ca15 this is my sources list
<Mamarok> MetaMorfoziS: apache2 is desktop unrelated, you might get more answers in #ubuntu anyway, more eyes than here
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, thank you
<Mamarok> MetaMorfoziS: and I don't know what you have installed through the other PPAs, sorry
<Mamarok> you are welcome, sorry I couldn't help
<eeos> Mamarok: rysh: thanks a lot for you help.
<rysh> welcome
<Mamarok> eeos: you are welcome :)
<eeos> oh! is anyone expert in ssh? do you know how to send ssh keepalive?
<rysh> eeos: try this link :-) http://madphilosopher.ca/2005/07/an-ssh-keep-alive-tip/
<eeos> rysh: I am administering a db on a server, and if you do not use it for more than 10m, the connection is reset .... pity that for large queries it take sore than 10m .... :(
<rysh> Seems there is a setting in sshd_config ... to keep the connection alive ... does this not work?
<eeos> rysh: yes, but that would upset the admin a bit ....
<eeos> rysh: :D .... the admin of the server
<rysh> Hmmm, but then you should try to convince this admin it is neccesary for you. ... i think
<eeos> rysh: I have access to root, but I would rather keep relationships smooth .... :D
<rysh> eeos: yeah, i understand. but why not talk with him/her
<eeos> rysh: I will .... it is just that I would have to go to the office and hunt him down .... what bore
 * eeos has an attack of lazyness
<rysh> eeos: write him an email then :-)
<eeos> rysh: :D:D .... and gte an answer in 2012, just in time for the olympic!
<rysh> eeos: pick up the phone then :-)
<eeos> rysh: I am afraid you have no idea .... :D .... the only option is to wear a mimetic suit and ambush him whilst he scurrys along dark alleys .... there is a bastion of automatic amessages answering machines and so on so forth
<rysh> eeos: :-) difficult then yes. not really know another option ...
<eeos> rysh: don't worry .... I will find a way ....
 * eeos laugh darkly .... bua ha ha ha
<MetaMorfoziS> Does anybody know what is intel-microcode pkg?
<MetaMorfoziS> And should i need it? (i have an intel platform)
<shadeslayer> !info intel-microcode | MetaMorfoziS
<ubottu> MetaMorfoziS: intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode data file for Intel CPUs. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.20090330-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 462 kB, installed size 1256 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<MetaMorfoziS> thank you, i know this
<MetaMorfoziS> but i don't that should i need it?
<MetaMorfoziS> is it a development stuff? Or some firmware upgrade for cpu?
<MetaMorfoziS> etc?
<MetaMorfoziS> what happens if i install it?
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<m_tadeu> is there another basket like application?
<shadeslayer> MetaMorfoziS:no idea..sorry for the late reply :)
<MetaMorfoziS> np:)
<shadeslayer> MetaMorfoziS: also look at the part which says extra
<eeos> is there a way to swicth off the x-server, and fall back into a shell?
<shadeslayer> eeos: ctrl+alt+F1
<MetaMorfoziS> (and f7 or 8,9) is your xorg:) (just to be able to come back:))
<MetaMorfoziS> alt+f*
<eeos> shadeslayer: no good, I need CLI (I am sshing into my laptop from remote)
<eeos> shadeslayer: I could kill the xorg, but does not sound right
<shadeslayer> eeos: logout and under the sessions tab check the option for shell
<milo__> please does someone know to reset or change a computer's bios from the terminal
<shadeslayer> milo__: bios cannot be reset from the terminal
<shadeslayer> milo__: you need to reinstall it
<eeos> shadeslayer: I am logged in from remote using ssh, how can I see the session tab?
<milo__> shadeslayer: thanks, but i don't know how to do it. Mine is protected with a passwd i have no idea of...
<shadeslayer> eeos: uh..kdm ?? can you start kdm?
<shadeslayer> milo__: oh my! youll have to remove the CMOS in order to remove the password....i hope its not a laptop
<milo__> shadeslayer: that's what everybody has been telling me. Unfortunately it's one. :P
<shadeslayer> milo__: even more difficult then
<eeos> shadeslayer: kdm? from remote?
<eeos> shadeslayer: it will take half week to send it though the net
<shadeslayer> eeos: hehe..no idea then..
<shadeslayer> you could see !ssh
<milo__> shadeslayer: that's what i heard.
<milo__> shadeslayer: ohh im lost!!
<shadeslayer> milo__: yeah...try googling
<milo__> shadeslayer: yeah i think it's a good idea
<nikitis> Or you can pull the battery for 24 hours
<milo__> nikitis:what do you mean?
<nikitis> well i just missed most of the conversation, is it a desktop?
<milo__> nikitis: nope a laptop
<nikitis> If it's a desktop, most motherboards have a silver watch battery (but bigger).  pull it out and wait for 24 hours and the cmos will reset
<eeos> ops .... telinit in the wrong level!  orgh .... the remote laptop is off the network .... does anyone know how to reboot it using wake on lan if it is at all possible?
<nikitis> laptops may have them, but you have to take them apart to find out, or you could get lucky and pull the laptop battery for 24 hours out, some laptops use the big batter for cmos storage.
<milo__> nikitis: i'll try it
<nikitis> CMOS is a (R)ead (O)nly (M)emory, or ROM so it doesn't write bios changes.  it has a separate chip called CMOS which is basically non volitile ram, it overlaps the BIOS settings.  it needs a constant electrical charge to keep those settings, (hence the bios password).
<nikitis> sorry
<nikitis> BIOS
<nikitis> is rom
<nikitis> cmos is nvram
<nikitis> only needs a very very small electrical charge, so little in fact you may have to wait 24 hours.
<nikitis> with it out
<milo__> nikitis: that makes sense
<nikitis> laptops are made to be more secure since they are mobile
<nikitis> so they could have a tiny watch battery hidden somewhere to make it more difficult
<nikitis> no way to tell
<nikitis> these things aren't documented for the public
<shadeslayer> nikitis: all in all you have to pull the CMOS out
<nikitis> shadeslayer: or cut the charge to cmos, and the data will zero out.  CMOS is just a bit mask for the BIOS
<nikitis> if there's no electrical charge to nvram (cmos) it zero's out and bios defaults to it's original settings.
<nikitis> pulling it can do the smae
<nikitis> same
<nikitis> but some are hardwired, especially laptop ones
<nikitis> milo__: you may want to contact the company that made the laptop, sometimes they can tell you a way to do it.
<milo__> nikitis: yes...
<milo__> nikitis: how are the hardwired ones?
<nikitis> somechips are soldered on to the laptop boards
<nikitis> Most desktops are made to pull out CMOS, but laptops it isn't meant to.
<milo__> I see
<milo__> nikitis: im trying to enable visual effects for my desktop but it's keep telling me "drivers not found" or something like that
<eeos> where is the PATH variable stared in kubuntu 904? it is not in /etc/profile
<weylin> Hi all!
<Mamarok> hi weylin
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone here mind adding the "news" plasmoid to your desktop and tell me if it has that awful pink color for every other link?
 * Mamarok checks
<Mamarok> FeasibilityStudy: nothing pink here, with Oxygen theme
<Mamarok> FeasibilityStudy: what KDE version?
<FeasibilityStudy> Mamarok u sure your using the "news" and not "rssnow"?
<Mamarok> no, news, sure, I even added both :)
<FeasibilityStudy> KDE 4.2.4 but it did the same on KDE 4.2.2
<Mamarok> FeasibilityStudy: I use 4.2.90 aka beta 2, so consider it fixed
<FeasibilityStudy> every other link on my RSS feeds are pink..I can find no way to change it
<Mamarok> you use the default color scheme, don't you?
<FeasibilityStudy> Mamarok, oh you might have to add a feed to it for it to turn pink..
<Mamarok> let me see...
<FeasibilityStudy> Mamarok if I leave it on the KDE feed it is black and grey
<Mamarok> just added the FSFE feed, still grey
<FeasibilityStudy> hmm i wonder wth I am doing wrong
<Mamarok> FeasibilityStudy: maybe it's just a bug in your version that is fixed in later ones?
<FeasibilityStudy> maybe
<anr78> Anyone running 9.04 on MBP 5.1 or 5.2? Still heat issues?
<FeasibilityStudy> Mamarok figured it out.  It appears the Desktop Theme I was using "elegance" I think, is responsible
<Mamarok> FeasibilityStudy: :)
<mark___> hello, i have without success been able to install a logitech web cam. any help? i installed kubuntu recently
<anr78> (leave
<mark___>  i'm guessing i'm missing the purpose of this site?
<Mamarok> mark___: no, it's just that nobody currently around knows an aswer I fear :(
<Mamarok> answer* even
<jussi01> Hrm, how is print head alignment done on linux?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<mars_> hi i'm testing kubuntu 9.  with kde 4.3 beta 2. i've some trouble configuring network with knetworkmanager (i don't know how to set fix ip and how to configure pptp vpn) will this problem be solve if i use 9.04
<mars_> arf
<mars_> sorry
<mars_> hi i'm testing kubuntu 9.4  with kde 4.3 beta 2. i've some trouble configuring network with knetworkmanager (i don't know how to set fix ip and how to configure pptp vpn) will this problem be solve if i use 9.10 ? or is there something i don't see ?
<eagles0513875> mars_: there is a way to get a static ip but it involves bypassing the network manager all together
<mars_> eagles0513875, i know how to set a fix ip with /etc/network/interfaces but currently i'm trying kubuntu 9.04 as if i was a windows only user
<mars_> and i really don't see how to set fix ip and config my vpn connection
<eagles0513875> im not sure with wubi
<mars_> when i say configure vpn i say with something else than the kvpnc application wich is kde3
<rubasub> hi all, anyone know how to get into root mode on kubuntu??? I thought I had that right
<eagles0513875> !root | rubasub
<ubottu> rubasub: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eagles0513875> rubasub: if you need root on the command line type sudo -i allow you to login to a root shell
<rubasub> ubotto and eagles0513875 it doesn't look the same as usual
<eagles0513875> rubasub: im not understanding what you are trying to do rubasub
<jerkman> hey, i have a problem with glx loading in xorg. I updated my NVIDIA driver which broke X, so i downgraded with apt, which worked ok. GL wont load however, any suggestions
<jerkman> any thoughts? my card is a nvidia GeForce 8400GS 512mb, and it works fine until i upgraded the drivers
<rubasub> I want to use gparted on a memory stick and it says whoW you need root privs etc...bla...but I thought my system was set to use my password but it wont accept it
<jerkman> rubasub: run it from terminal, sudo gparted
<rubasub> ahhhh gotcha!!!
<rubasub> thanks jerkman
<Dragnslcr> rubasub- don't use sudo with gparted
<jerkman> thats ok, alt+f2 kdesu gparted works too
<Dragnslcr> kdesudo gparted
<rubasub> well sudo gparted opened it up fine,
<Dragnslcr> But it might break other things
<rubasub> will kdesudo gparted add weight
<jerkman> rubasub: kdesudo is just a graphical option
<Dragnslcr> No
<Dragnslcr> kdesudo is guaranteed to interact with KDE correctly. sudo isn't
<rubasub> ok
<jerkman> Dragnslcr: i dont actually use KDE, im used to gksu
<Dragnslcr> It's the same reason
<rubasub> thanks, the whole episode is to try and use unetbootin on a pen drive and it kept crashing
<jerkman> ok, thanks, i always thought sudo and gksudo, kdesudo did the same thing
<Dragnslcr> Nope. The main difference is that gksudo and kdesudo run the program entirely as root, while sudo may still use some of the user's configuration files
<Dragnslcr> Which means you could end up with some of the user's files being owned by root, which the user can't handle correctly afterwards
<Dragnslcr> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo has a pretty good explanation
<rubasub> dragnslcr I know what you mean...it's happened to me and is a complete nightmare...using the info you already mentioned is it wise to reformat a pendrive in this manner or will I achieve a root take over of the pen drive?
<Dragnslcr> When you say reformat, do you really mean delete and recreate the file system on the drive? If so, I'm pretty sure you have to have root privileges to edit partitions, even on removable media
<Dragnslcr> In which case there won't be any files on the drive anyway, so file ownership isn't an issue
<rubasub> unetbootin seems to have completed something so I'll reboot and check if the iso now works from usb drive. The problem in past was having messed around with pendrive I couldn't drag and drop things into it cos of root privs
<rubasub> I'll be back sometime...will be amased if it works =)
<mkargar_> hello
<mkargar_> how to install kde 4.3 beta2 in the kubuntu 9.04 AMD64?
<mkargar_> *from repo?!
<Mamarok> mkargar_: yes, it is in the backports PPA now, but be careful, it still is beta software
<DaskreeCH> Pretty pretty beta software
<ubuntu> HI
<DaskreeCH> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu> :)
<hw_> If I open a gpg crypted attchemnt in kmail where does kmail/kgpg store the decrpyted attchment?
<venik> how do I get identified so I could join the python channel?
<genii> !register | venik
<ubottu> venik: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<dotkomserver> hi
<bondgirl> hi all
<venik> !register | venik
<ubottu> venik, please see my private message
<bondgirl> i want to configure a printserver in KDE / Kubuntu 904
<bondgirl> can i use the graphical interface ?
<rubasub> has anyone had any luck with unetbooting app iso to usb stick
<darkmatter_> anyone know why i can't install mysql? i keep getting an "aborted downgrade" error
<rubasub> disk space?
<rubasub> renamed newer version available?
<darkmatter_> so apparently all i had to do was ask the question out loud to figure it out
<darkmatter_> was trying to install 5.0, 5.1 was installed but not running
<venik212> !register | venik212
<ubottu> venik212, please see my private message
<venik212> join python
<olskolirc> what is a good vnc program that allows windows to view my desktop please?
<eagles0513875> !vnc | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<venik212> .
<RobertLaptop> Hi.  I have a hardy -> Jaunty and it didn't go smoothly I had to uninstall a bunch of stuff to get the upgrade to go though.  Now that I have a working system is there a command that will clean up my system uninstalling no longer needed packages and installing new packages?
<olskolirc> how do I get java to work in konqueror
<genii> RobertLaptop: sudo dpkg --configure -a               is the usual fix
<defrysk> olskolirc, install sun-java6-plugin
<RobertLaptop> genii google finally turned up something.  What I was looking for was kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<genii> RobertLaptop: Thats the name of the main package, yes
<RobertLaptop> Now I need to figure out how to fix out how to get the nvidia drivers working on the upgrade will be complete.
<olskolirc> it didn't work defrysk
<olskolirc> got it defrysk
<olskolirc> thanks
<usuario> e ai
<BluesKaj> Now that konversation and amarok2 are working ok , id like to rid my machine of any kde3 baggage. Is there a command or small script available?
<HumpBack> Hello all
<HumpBack> I'm running 9.04 with kde 4.299
<HumpBack> I just got a usb 3g dongle.
<HumpBack> I connect it and see some messages poping up about it being detected
<HumpBack> but in networkmanager the "Mobile Broadband" tab is grayed
<jussi01> HumpBack: Hrm, the kubuntu network manager can be kind of hard with 3g, to be honest I use the gnome one on my laptop when I need 3 g
<HumpBack> jussi01: and what is the name of the program in ubuntu?
<jussi01> HumpBack: network-manager-gnome
<jussi01> then to start it press alt+f2 and type nm-applet
<HumpBack> humpback@gustavo-dell:~$ nm-applet
<jussi01> HumpBack: its got a nice little wizard, with most of the 3g providers already set up
<HumpBack> ** (nm-applet:2497): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<jussi01> HumpBack: you need to remove the plasmoid one
<_HumpBack_> jussi01: Thanks. I had to remove the kde applet
<jussi01> _HumpBack_: :)
<amgarching> perl regexp: what should this    $dir =~ s/^\.\/*//;      do to      $dir = "../modules" ? I need second opinion.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> It'd be cool if Peerguardian was included with Ubuntu.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> The stupid UK Government wants to criminalise file sharing. :(
<Badboy5150> anyone else getting errors from plasma
<slow-motion> hi
<Peace-> hi
<snarkster> how do you get to the samba configuration setting in system-settings advanced, everything is grey?
<snarkster> anyone home?
<bobleny> Hey! Is anyone here?
<snarkster> i am no one seems to be
<bobleny> Never is...
<snarkster> do you know how to change stuff in the system-settings advanced samba? everything is greyed out on mine
<bobleny> Yeah, look at the bottom of the page. There should be a button to enter admin mode.
<snarkster> there isnt
<bobleny> Hm.
<snarkster> you wouldnt happen to know the command to start sup system settings as root would you?
<bobleny> sudo systemsettings
<Dragnslcr> No
<Dragnslcr> Never use sudo for graphical programs
<Dragnslcr> snarkster- kdesudo systemsettings
<bobleny> No, your right.
<bobleny> I forgot.
<bobleny> I just tried it.
<bobleny> I used kdesu though...
<bobleny> Does anyone know how to use the jaunty repository on harrdy?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, by upgrading. Trying to use 9.04 packages on an earlier version will most likely cause dependency issues
<BluesKaj> sysadmin should ask for your pw ,when you click on the admin tab
<bobleny> I don't like kde4
<Dragnslcr> You won't have much choice soon. The KDE developers won't be supporting KDE3 for much longer
<bobleny> Kde3 will still work though.
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, there's the jaunty remix for kde4 - phobics :)
<snarkster> yah i did it.. My mouth gets ahead of my brain
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- heh, true, but that probably won't supported for all that long
<Dragnslcr> bobleny- whatever works now will continue to work, but any problems won't get fixed, including security issues
<BluesKaj> kde4 takes some getting used to , but I've switched ..mostly
<bobleny> Well, I need to install jre-6-u14-1.
<bobleny> Current version availible for hardy isn't amd64.
<bobleny> So, if I can use the jaunty repo to install that version of java, I will be doing fine!
<bobleny> Any ideas?
<Dragnslcr> You can try finding a package from Sun
<snarkster> ah damnit.. I give up. Ill go nfs. samba is being a real pita
<Peace-> ?
<Peace-> snarkster: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/05/kubuntu-904-windows-share-with-samba/
<snarkster> ok ill try that
<solilo> tls is gay, http is gay, ftp is gay, ssh is gay, ssl is gay, irc is gay, banning users is gay, kde is gay, gnome is gay, windows xp is gay, windows vista is gay, windows me is gay, windows 7 is gay, mac os x is gay, ubuntu is great, kubuntu is great
<bobleny> Yay! I simply changed hardy multiverse to jaunty multiverse and now it is updating!
<morice-net> hello there
<bobleny> Hopefully it doesn't break anything....
<morice-net> How can we read subtitles with dragon player please ?
<jussi01> bobleny: Id say you probably broke most of your system...
<BlueEagle> morice-net: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&url=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2Fbugs%2F360426&ei=3EE5SrHxIs3X-Qbj1tWiAw&usg=AFQjCNG2uUgcpr8-TqMm28IogUQfg9vQSw&sig2=WF9E4hursBJPu6Sy3NGU0w
<BlueEagle> morice-net: sorry. try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dragonplayer/+bug/360426 instead
<snarkster> ok so now im not getting a error on my network tab, Im just not getting anything
<morice-net> BlueEagle: thank you
<BlueEagle> morice-net: A popular workaround is to ditch it and use smplayer
<morice-net> BlueEagle: God, really no way ?
<BlueEagle> morice-net: Well, dragon player is open source afaik so you can make it read subtitles by altering the program code. I am sure the developers of dragon player would appreciate it. :)
<morice-net> BlueEagle: Ok, I am
<jussi01> morice-net: also, there is kaffeine available
<morice-net> I will use smplayer... I'm ever working a lot with Koffice !
<morice-net> jussi01: ok, thank you
<morice-net> I'll try it if smplayer doesn't work
<jussi01> :)
<snarkster> thank you all.. later
<bobleny> Guess whos 64bit system did not break and is now able to use java!
<bobleny> Now I can view the stupid java videos I need for school.
<bobleny> Even though I am not 3 days late.
<bobleny> now*
<bobleny> Ok. Bye,
<bobleny> Thanks for all of your confidence help......
<Dragnslcr> I think he forgot the key word "yet"
<parpar> Hi is it possible to import pidgin data into kopete?
<suman> hi...... i was trying to set up evolution as my mail client and i am quite annoyed by how it works....  hopefully someone can help me here
<suman> so...i configured my smtp server setting and sent the mail and it goes into the outbox on "this computer" instead to the outbox of the account that i am sendiing the mail from
<suman> And the messages dont get sent
<suman> is there a way to see if the smtp connection is fine??
<BlueEagle> suman: What did you set your smtp server to, exactly?
<suman> well, my company is using a mail server service...  i have a domain name of the server
<suman> it used to work with thunderbird .. before
<BlueEagle> suman: So you did not set it to localhost. That is good. Are you running a smtp server on localhost?
<suman> no i am not....
<suman> i think i can use sendmail after setting it up locally, but i wnat to use the server
<suman> BlueEagle: Have u used evolution ??
<BlueEagle> suman: Not in the last year.
<Dragnslcr> You might find more people that are familiar with Evolution in #ubuntu
<suman> Dragnslcr: thanks
<rwreed> please help! I changed my window manager from kde4 to beryl using the compiz manager and now I boot into a blank screen. How can I change it back?
<Xet> Hello, This is driving me insane I hope you can help me out! well I have a mic (a complete headset),and when I try to talk through Tokbox there's a weird problemeople have told me that they hear Echoes from my computer, and I have my headset on! (Note: I don't have Speakers) , I've been trying to do something (the speaker icon in the volume control), and noth
<parpar> diferences betwen opensuse and kubuntu?
<nvisn> hey
<ActionParsnip> parpar: thats offtopic here, this is a support channel
<ActionParsnip> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Xet> anyone? sorry the bother: Hello, This is driving me insane I hope you can help me out! well I have a mic (a complete headset),and when I try to talk through Tokbox there's a weird problemeople have told me that they hear Echoes from my computer, and I have my headset on! (Note: I don't have Speakers) , I've been trying to do something (the speaker icon in the
<ActionParsnip> Xet: try making the mic and speaker volume lower
<Xet> ActionParsnip: I did =(
<Xet> here's some screenshots: http://www.imagebam.com/image/646a9839363905
<Xet> and: http://www.imagebam.com/image/0a3b6839363903
<ActionParsnip> Xet: have you tested the levels so that when you speak it doesnt go into the red
<rwreed> please help! I changed my window manager from kde4 to beryl using the compiz manager and now I boot into a blank screen. How can I change it back?
<Xet> ActionParsnip: sorry what? Sorry I'm a beginner
<ActionParsnip> Xet: you set the mic level, if you test the mic and the level indicator always hits red then its too high
<Xet> again sorry but how do I test the mic?
<ActionParsnip> Xet: it will be in whatever app you are using
<ubuntu> )
<don333> after logging in Kubuntu 9.04 I get a black screen with no desktop nor panel
<don333> mouse is active, KRunner works (through Alt-F2), Ctrl-Alt-F[x] works
<don333> and everything was fine just a couple hours before
<don333> anyone's got some idea what could be wrong?
<BlueEagle> don333: is konqueror running?
<don333> well, I booted to the other system to seek help
<don333> so I can't check it right now
<don333> but I tried to run konqueror from krunner and it did start
<don333> in web-browser mode
<ActionParsnip> don333: does it happen with all users?
<don333> I'm the only user of the machine
<ActionParsnip> don333: yes but 1 pc can have multiple user names
<ActionParsnip> don333: so make a fresh one and log in as it
<ActionParsnip> don333: you can do this in root recovery console
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ActionParsnip> don333: dont worry if it is not part of the admin group, its only a test account
<burn_> how to delete other kernels from directory so i can have only 1 kernel in grub boot loader ?
<don333> I guess it would work
<don333> let's say it will, what would that mean?
<ActionParsnip> burn_: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ActionParsnip> don333: that the users profile is corrupted
<ActionParsnip> burn_: you can uninstall the images but you MUST leave the one you are currently using. uname -a will show you which is running
<burn_> ActionParsnip: i want to use only 1 kernel, the lastest one
<burn_> but i want to delete others
<burn_> i did this in kubuntu 8.10
<don333> burn_: do as ActionParsnip wrote, it'll leave only the latest one
<ActionParsnip> burn_: sure, just uninstall the old kernels and run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove which will then get rid of the modules for each
<burn_> 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> burn_: thats moot to us. you need to run the dpkg command i gave earlier and remove the kernels yu no longer require
<ActionParsnip> i gotta jet. peace
<burn_> just uninstall the older kernel > how to do that? :D
<rodrigo__> hola
<rodrigo__> hola!
<mousstik> Bonsoir
<alvise> list channels
<alvise> kubuntu what is this?
<alvise> -offtopic
<alvise> #kubuntu-offtopic
<frapell> i found today that i can update to 4.2.90 is it safe to move now ? (no incorrectly compiled packages, and stuff like that ?)
<frapell> great, thanks :P
<burn_> how to know does my kubuntu suppetrs /dev/shm for ati radeon 3d?
<burn_> supports*
<alfio> ciao
<alfio> non mi funziona konqueror come lo faccio funzionare
<Mamarok> !it | alfio
<ubottu> alfio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Serpardum> I have Kubuntu 9.04 iso burned. I have it installed in virtualbox.  I plan on putting in a HD I have extra and making it my primary boot.  Now, I have an AMD 64 chip so I plan on installing it 64 bit. Do I need a different .iso?
<Serpardum> I only see one download iso.  How does kubuntu know to install 32 or 64 bit?
<noaXess> on my system/noebook every few minutes i see the harddisk leed running for 2-4 seconds, while this, all is like stopped.. any idea how to find out what that is?
<Serpardum> I noticed that once on a unix machine
<Serpardum> every now and then the unix would write the cache to hard drive in case it crashed
<Serpardum> I suspect that's the same with kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> Serpardum- yes, there are different disc images for i386 and amd64
<Mamarok> Serpardum: you can choose the version in the download area in http://kubuntu.org
<Serpardum> ahh, there it is
<Serpardum> I see the differnt versions now.  thanks
<Serpardum> let me burn it
<Serpardum> I remember I had to use the alternate CD before, but I don't remember why
<noaXess> Serpardum: so, what to do?
<noaXess> is that a disk problem?
<Serpardum> I'm googling but not fidning much
<Serpardum> Oh, no, shoudlnt' be
<Serpardum> it's just how linux works.  It's so if you have any files open and the system crashes you don't lose any data
<Serpardum> you shoudl notice if you use like kate it creates a file ending in ~
<Serpardum> this would be written to disk every time you see the hd flicker
<Serpardum> even if you don't have anythign open I know it used to do it.
<Serpardum> It's just the nature of the beast.  It shoudl be normal afaik
<Serpardum> wait
<Serpardum> everything stops?
<Serpardum> that is not normal
<noaXess> Serpardum: the problem is that if that happening the system is blocked..
<noaXess> jep
<Serpardum> that is definately not normal.  hmm
<ign0ramus> just curious - anyone else have the "iHateTheCashew" plasmoid?
<Serpardum> how much memory does your laptop have noaXess?
<Dragnslcr> ign0ramus- no, but I've heard about it
<noaXess> Serpardum: 4gb, but the mainboard only give me 3gb of them
<Serpardum> try this:  if you leave the monitor window open in the background, it has a chart and will show you if you are going to 100%. The system monitor is in the menu at System>Administration>System Monitor. Then after the freeze, you can look at the chart and see if that is happening.
<noaXess> Serpardum: or CTRL+ESC :)
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, it gives you the option of hiding the big cashew on the top right of the Plasma Dashboard... i just cant figure out how to implement it (i've installed it properly...)
<Serpardum> that is, if it's running out of memory and having to swap
<Serpardum> I have that thing
<Serpardum> I think it's half of a ying/yang symbol
<Serpardum> Oh, right, I needed the alternate CD to install in virtualbox, but since I'll be installilng to boot, I can use the normal Cd
<burn_> does the ati radeon linux driver 32bit works with xorg ?
<burn_> version 9.6
<Serpardum> noaXess: any success?
<noaXess> Serpardum: need to check.. mayby memery problem, so it is swaping aroound
<noaXess> Serpardum: Mem:   2967480k total,  2831480k used,   136000k free,   157644k buffers
<noaXess> Swap:  6289408k total,    45408k used,  6244000k free,  1477668k cached
<Serpardum> 136k free is nothing with 3g.  yeah, sounds like it
<Serpardum> I have 1g on this virtualmachine, 503172 used, 523508 free
<Serpardum> I have 1/3 the memory and more free.  yeah, try top, find out whats using the memory
<Serpardum> top is a console command
<snarkster1> could somebody explain mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting server:/DATA/Movies
<Serpardum> it sounds like you have /data/movies mounted, and your mount is conflicting with it
<Serpardum> so umount your /data/movies
<Serpardum> then try it
<snarkster1> so umount from the server?
<Serpardum> whatever /DATA/Movies is.
<Serpardum> I'm not familiar with that error, but that's what the error is telling you
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, you may be newish to kubuntu, but you know your unix!
<Serpardum> and, yeah, it sounds like you are serving /DATA/Movies
<snarkster1> ok let me see if im understanding you. I need to umount /DATA/Movies on the server so I can mount it on my client?
<Serpardum> if you are mounting it on your server, you  have access to it, why do you need to mount it?
<Serpardum> it sounds like you are trying to serve and client the same place
<snarkster1> because I want to access it from my laptop
<Serpardum> right, your laptop is not the server, right?
<snarkster1> correct it is not the server
<halberd> I have a "Launch Application" dialogue for Firefox that is open, but unresponsive to clicks, and it doesn't close
<Serpardum> okay, so when you try to mount it on the laptop via the network, it works/
<Serpardum> ?
<halberd> how can I find what this window is, on the command line, so I can kill it?
<Serpardum> ps -a
<snarkster1> no it will not mount
<Serpardum> maybe it's ps-all
<snarkster1> says access denied
<Serpardum> no, let me find the switch that shows all
<Serpardum> your server has to give it rights
<Serpardum> it's ps -A
<Serpardum> I'm not familair with how you are serving it, so am not sure how you would give ti rights to the mount share
<snarkster1> if its shared, and my hosts file shows my computer. and i have explicitly shared it to my laptop shouldnt that work?
<Serpardum> Oh, you know, it might just be that the client (laptop) needs to givce the linux username/password
<snarkster1> ok ill try that
<Serpardum> afaik it shares by user, not by machine, though I may be wrong.
<Serpardum> I thought I was wrong once, but I was mistaken
<snarkster1> hmm i need a smoke. brb
<ziyang> does anybody know why forward/back mouse button are recognised in firefox but not konqueror?
<makuseru> Can someone help me set up wireless on an HP G60 laptop with an Athereos card?
<burn_> makuser what athers wireless?
<burn_> atheros*
<halberd> makuseru, are you sure it doesn't work already
<halberd> if there's a wireless network near you, try sudo iwlist scan
<makuseru> Ive got a wireless router right next to me.
<halberd> so try that command, and if your router shows up then  your wireless is working
<makuseru> It says "Interface doesn't support scanning"
<halberd> it says that for every interface? the command finished?
<makuseru> For "lo" "eth0"  and "pan0" which is all thats listed.
<halberd> well in that case you don't have it configured
<halberd> there are guides for that stuff
<halberd> basically you need to search google for the guide, which will tell you to install a driver, then edit /etc/network/interfaces to configure your wireless interface
<makuseru> All the guides I found were for "madwifi" and I tried svereal different ways and was never able to get it working that way.
<makuseru> What would you recommend?
<ign0ramus> makuseru, did you hit the wifi button?  i think it should be blue
<halberd> maybe one of these will help you http://www.google.com/search?q=configure+wireless+linux+atheros&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<max_54_> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fleebailey33> i have two moniters, one is portrait and one is landscape
<fleebailey33> is there in easy way to configure this that i am missing?
<socceroos> fleebailey33: you should be able to go to System Settings -> Display and change the rotation of each monitor
<fleebailey33> socceroos: that easy eh?
<fleebailey33> why do i always try and make things harder.
<socceroos> fleebailey33: it SHOULD be that easy. I've done it from there before.
<socceroos> =)
<fleebailey33> that should apply to kde in general right?
<socceroos> fleebailey33: correct
<fleebailey33> thanks
<fleebailey33> topic
#kubuntu 2009-06-18
<carolija> Witch messenger to use because amsn have no voice option ?
<carolija> any advice ?
<super__rad> carolija kopete would be your best bet as thats the official kde messenger app
<carolija> hmmm Kopete
<carolija> super__rad, ill see now
<carolija> i thing i had some problem with it
<carolija> so i didn not use it
<carolija> ill try now again
<super__rad> I can't help much with audio/video chat as I never use them
<carolija> Yes now i remember I can connect gmail account to it, why ?
<carolija> server : googlemail.com
<super__rad> do you mean you can't connect to gmail?
<carolija> To use gmail like a messenger coz there is option, just can figure out
<carolija> Witch I have to chose from the list wan i make account to can use gmail for messenger ?
<super__rad> to add a google talk account to kopete just go to add a new account and select "Jabber" then put your email and password in
<burn_> how to know am i using the ati drivers?
<carolija> super__rad,  so i dont have to register to jabber ?
<super__rad> no just put your google email address and password in, then click next
<carolija> ok
<carolija> ill try
<carolija> I need ssl or default information or something ?
<carolija> super__rad,
<super__rad> is it coming up with an error?
<super__rad> because thats exactly how I've setup my google account in kopete and it works fine
<carolija> like default ?
<carolija> u type it in just ID and password ?
<makuseru> Can someone help me configure my Atheros wireless card?
<super__rad> yeah thats all I put in and it connects fine, you did put your full email add (including @googlemail.com or @gmail.com?)
<carolija> is there is different  @googlemail.com or @gmail.com ?
<carolija> If i got googleemail
<carolija> i must tu put that opne ?
<carolija> because whan i login into the webserver I put gmail and work fine
<super__rad> if that works fine then just try @gmail.com
<super__rad> carolija this may be some help http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support
<super__rad> although it's for an older version of kopete, but it should work fine if you follow that
<carolija> ok
<carolija> tnx i take a look
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Dragnslcr> Wow, who killed the channel
 * carolija not
<RobertLaptop> Question I just upgraded from KDE 3.5 to KDE 4.2 and was wondering how to get the trash can back.
<ign0ramus> RobertLaptop, here is my trash.desktop: http://pastebin.com/me88dbff
<Dragnslcr> RobertLaptop- get it back where? In the panel? On the desktop?
<bobleny> Ok, maybe you can help me with this. I have two HDD (sda1 Kubuntu) (sdb1 vista 32, sdb2 XP, sdb3 vista 64). Is there a way to use Grub from sda1 to boot into sdb2?
<Dragnslcr> I think you get grub to run another bootloader, but I'm not sure exactly how
<Dragnslcr> I know that it's pretty easy to add regular entries for those Windows installs to grub
<super__rad> bobleny yes, to chainload to vista's bootloader just add "title Vista" "root (hd1,0)" "makeactive" "chainloader +1"
<super__rad> but each thing in qoutes needs to be on a seperate line, and you add then in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dragnslcr> There ya go, someone that knows more about grub than I do
<bobleny> Ok, I'll give it a try.
<bobleny> Why does my menu list say this: "map (hd0) (hd2)"? What does that mean?
<RobertLaptop> Dragnslcr In the Panel.
<ign0ramus> RobertLaptop, just add the widget to the panel
<Dragnslcr> RobertLaptop- it's a regular widget that you can add
<roby> giorno a tutti
<bobleny> I'm back! You suggestion will get me into the MBR on the second drive, but doesn't actually load a specific OS. Is there a way to do that?
<bobleny> What is a tutti?
<roby> italy
<bobleny> OK.
<roby> :)
<bobleny> I should learn German.
<origin> In 9.04 is there any graphical tool to configure multiple monitors? (I can get it to work by just copy+pasteing the xorg.conf from my 8.10 install, but a graphical tool would be nice.)
<Dragnslcr> bobleny- as far as I know, your only options are to have grub load the other bootloader or to add entries for the Windows installs to grub
<bobleny> OK.
<alinon> anyone familiar with dosbox?  when i start it when the terminal it loads my config file fine, but seems to bypass the config file if i start dosbox from a desktop shortcut, what gives?
<origin> Anyone?
<DaskreeCH> origin: Not that I know of outside of the tools shipping with the Drivers from he manufacturers
<bobleny> Hey, I'm trying to isntall grub on hd1,0. Why would I get error 17?
<JuJuBee> I put together some old parts to make a working compute for my daughter.  However, I cannot get sound working.  I checked bios (enabled), I checked mute in kmix (Not)  I read many posts on forum still cannot get working.
<JuJuBee> Im using via 8237
<bobleny> Oh, I cant install grub on an ntfs disk can I....
<halberd> is there another way to switch to an alternate tty, other than ctrl-alt-f1 (or f2,etc)?
<bobleny> Did you play around with the sound Mixer? Every time I've ever installed ubuntu I have to turn PCM all the way up. Since I have surrond sound, I also have to turn up the front controll and also turn it on.
<DaskreeCH> JuJuBee: Last time I used that I had sound it was just waaaay low
<Kira_Light> Is there a way to get the ctrl+alt+d hotkey to show the desktop without using a widget?
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, does "aplay -l" list your card?
<JuJuBee> Yes,
<DaskreeCH> Kira_Light: Soon I think
<JuJuBee> 2 devices though?
<ign0ramus> Kira_Light, last i checked (last week), no there is no user-friendly way yet
<Kira_Light> ok. thanks
<JuJuBee> ign0ramus: card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 0: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
<JuJuBee> ign0ramus: as well as this...  card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 1: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, it appears to be a kernel bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules/+bug/317978
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, perhaps try 2.6.30?
<bobleny> Kira_Light: system settings, keyboard and mouse, keyboard shortcuts, change scheme to windows with win key.
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/
<bobleny> Kira_Light: or under current scheme you can change the shortcut to ctrl+alt+del.
<JuJuBee> ign0ramus: How do I update to 2.6.30?  What is the process or how to I can read?
<bobleny> Kira_Light: I'm used to windows shortcuts, so I just go with windows + win key.
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, you can simply install the proper .deb packages from the url above (proper for your architecture... amd64/32bit/etc)
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, you will still keep your current kernel, but grub will then offer the new kernel to try out.
<JuJuBee> ign0ramus: Do I grab the headers or the image?
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, headers, image, and source
<JuJuBee> use dpkg -i {filename} ?  Any specific order?
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, actually, you don't need source
<JuJuBee> OK, so still, order?
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, i always install headers first, then image.  not sure if it makes a difference, but this method has no ill-effects
<thumper> has anyone documented setting up quassel core as a service on kubuntu?
<JuJuBee> ign0ramus: OK, thanks.  I will have a go at it...  Let you know if it works.
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, cool.  it's always fun to try out a new kernel.  and again, you'll still have your current one if the new one doesn't work well for your needs
<origin> DaskreeCH: Oh well, How come it doesn't? Or is it just a case of no developer has gotten arround to it yet?
<JuJuBee> Oh dear, errors...
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, ruh-ro
<JuJuBee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/198086/
<DaskreeCH> origin: That and X is currently undergoing some serious changes so when that settles down people will have an easier target to make a GUI for
<origin> DaskreeCH: Ohh I see.
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, try linux headers "all" first
<origin> Hey by default Dolphin doesn't have an option to right click a config file and "Edit As Root" does it?
<JuJuBee> ign0ramus: that seems to be working.
<JuJuBee> will I need to compile  in the alsa drivers?  or just reboot?
<origin> DaskreeCH: So, what's going on with X then?
<DaskreeCH> origin: not that I know of sounds like a easy menu to patch in. In Kubuntu you should probably be doing kdesudo anyway
<DaskreeCH> origin: I have three answers all of which are coloured by my blinding hate of X
<BigDadyLueda> hello all
<DaskreeCH> but in short they are trying to rewrite it to be more modular (hooray) and to have all the config for X being done inside of X itself (Seriously wth?)
<DaskreeCH> !hi | BigDadyLueda
<ubottu> BigDadyLueda: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<origin> DarkriftX: What's wrong with X? And yea It is easy, I just put one together that uses kdesudo kate in about 5 minutes. Just seemed strange that something so usefull and easy to do wouldn't be in by default, But I assume there's some reason why.
<BigDadyLueda> thank you
<DaskreeCH> origin: The person who wrote Dolphin didnt need it :)
<origin> DaskreeCH: Lol, I guess that's the advantage of Linux in general. If you don't like how the developers made it, you can change it. =D
<DaskreeCH> Free software in general
<origin> DaskreeCH: That being said, adding a single text file (half of it copy and pasted) is hardly hardcore hacking. =P
<DaskreeCH> Hallmark of a good software project is a community and a easy way to start helping
<origin> True
<origin> DaskreeCH: So why do you hate X so much?
<JuJuBee> ign0ramus: well, rebooted and now when I go to kmenu-system-settings->multimedia and test the drivers, I am told they do not work.  Do I need to reinstall the alsa drivers?
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, shouldn't have to...
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, hopefully you get it sorted out, but i gotta run
<ign0ramus> cheers all.
<JuJuBee> aplay -l aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...
<bbeck> Does anyone have an idea why the fps, as displayed by kwin, would drop by about forty frames a second as long as it's open.  If I close system settings it jumps back up.  It doesn't appear to be updating the screen.
<chalcedony> any idea what wireshark is called if you want to reinstall it?
<DaskreeCH> chalcedony: Wireshark?
<DaskreeCH> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 608 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<tehboriz> "kde failed to start. you do not have reading permissions to /user/home/"
<chalcedony> hmm
<chalcedony> DaskreeCH: my wireshark is still 1.0.2 after reinstall
<DaskreeCH> !info wireshark intrepid
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1ubuntu2.2 (intrepid), package size 608 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<DaskreeCH> chalcedony: Maybe you have the wrong repo?
<chalcedony> DaskreeCH: i have hardy ubuntu ?
<DaskreeCH> !info wireshark hardy
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu0.2 (hardy), package size 604 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<DaskreeCH> chalcedony: do you need something from the newer version?
<chalcedony> it is what it is i guess
<chalcedony> not till i get it to work and find out :)
<chalcedony> ty DaskreeCH :)
<tehboriz> guys i can't start up kde this is serious!
<DaskreeCH> tehboriz: Why not?
<tehboriz> DaskreeCH, scroll a bit up, if you can't find it i'll repaste
<DaskreeCH> tehboriz: Where are you getting /user/home from ?
<tehboriz> it says that as the error, more accurately it says "/boriz/home""
<tehboriz> no reading permissions
<tehboriz> which is weird...
<DaskreeCH> tehboriz: I'm going to go out on a limb and say that directory doesn't exist
<tehboriz> i had ext2 volume manager installed
<tehboriz> but it's never messed anything up
<tehboriz> nope, the dir exists...
<tehboriz> oh wait i think i know what i did >.<
<tehboriz> i made some files hidden cause i shared the dir with windows
<robbins> ..
<tehboriz> it doesn't read hidden files for some reason?
<mib_qnpno2fg> hello?
<mib_qnpno2fg> i'm having issues with unr
<mib_qnpno2fg> and need some help
<wz> hello,guys
<DaskreeCH> hi
<DaskreeCH> I guess the girls will get a separate greeting?
<wz> 不是
<vorian> hmm
<chalcedony> DaskreeCH: how do i completely remove wireshark?
<chalcedony> then i will get it new
<chalcedony> without whatever mistakes i made the first time
<DaskreeCH> chalcedony: sudo apt-get remove wireshark --purge && sudo apt-get autoremove
<chalcedony> kewl :)
<chalcedony> is there anything i have to know .. a file that isn't part of it that has to be updated?
<chalcedony> libpcap ?
<chalcedony> wz: i get emails with that kind of writing in the subject line..
<wz> o
<DaskreeCH> chalcedony: Fwd: them :-)
<chalcedony> DaskreeCH: to wz ?
<chalcedony> or you?
<wz> opera unite!good!
<DaskreeCH> I hear it's interesting
<wz> yes
<chalcedony> this thing does not work
<chalcedony> it kills itself when i click capture > interfaces > anything, start.. freeze
<taijirobot> wow, so many people here
<DaskreeCH> taijirobot: :-)
<taijirobot> I have a problem about video card driver. My card is ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon X2300
<taijirobot> I can't have the driver installed
<taijirobot> I wonder who might have the experience about that
<DaskreeCH> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<taijirobot> I've read it before, but the version is old
<DaskreeCH> ok
<mermshaus> hi! can anybody tell me the address of this "hey, let's gather everything ubuntu in a livestream" page?
<taijirobot> are you sure it works for the new version?
<Serpardum> Hello.  I am trying to install Kubuntu clean to a hard drive (been using it in virtualbox hosted in windows).  I'm on the livecd, but it is trying to install it to my first scsi drive.  I installed an ATA drive for the express purpose of installing kubuntu on.  How do I tell the livecd install to use my ATA driver?
<Serpardum> *drive
<mermshaus> I'm going to try my luck in #ubuntu too
<DaskreeCH> Serpardum: Do a manual partition ?
<Serpardum> How do I do that?  I clicked teh "install" on the desktop folder.
<Serpardum> do I need to use the alternative iso?
<taijirobot> And I have another problem, it is that every time I quit from the 'Restricted Drivers' window, I get a error popup telling 'The application Jocky() crashed and caused the signal 11'
<Serpardum> I got that from kate a lot, but I found out it was probably because I had done sudo kata instead of kbesudo kate
<Serpardum> that was directed to taijirobot
<Serpardum> manual partition.  I guess I"ll google for the console command for that
<Serpardum> hmm.. specify partitions manaullY/  let em try that
<Serpardum> okay, now I feel stupid.  didn't see that "specify partions manually" before.  doing the trick
<Serpardum> what size swap would you suggest for 3gb  system memory?  6gb?
<vegas513> hi, can anybody help me with sharing a folder across my network?
<DaskreeCH> Serpardum: No when you are doing the intstall there comes a point when you can parition
<DaskreeCH> Jsut don't choose guided setup
<DaskreeCH> ah right :)
<DaskreeCH> vegas513: If it's with another Linux box scp works :)
<Serpardum> yes, I am there Daskreech
<DaskreeCH> Serpardum: how much RAM do you have?
<Serpardum> 3gb
<Serpardum> planning on sometimes running vista through virtualbox
<Serpardum> to play my games
<DaskreeCH> Doing any video editing or hosting databases from cached RAM ?
<DaskreeCH> Ah ok maybe 2-3 GB then
<Serpardum> I'll go with 3gb then
<Serpardum> although it may be too large
<vegas513> DaskreeCH, i'm trying to share a folder to the other windows boxes on my network
<halberd> what's your favorite newsreader?
<DaskreeCH> vegas513: Ah Samba then
<DaskreeCH> akregator \o/
<mermshaus> is virtualbox good enough (in regards of graphics) to run newer games?
<DaskreeCH> Serpardum: Maybe but you can monitor it and dial it back down later if anything
<vegas513> i know, i looked samba up online and it said all i'd need to do is right click the folder that i want to share and change the properties
<Serpardum> yeah.
<DaskreeCH> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Drknezz> Hi, is there any *decent* package manager for kde4? kpackagekit suckz
<Serpardum> is ex4 > ex3?  What should I make my primary partition?  I have 64 bit AMD installing 64bit kubuntu
<Serpardum> Hmm.. I think I"ll install a partion for home too.
<kevin_> Can I use Konversation to access a 'normal' internet chat room?
<kevin_> Helllo all
<mermshaus> Drknezz: Adept is imo the only package manager that gets stuff done. It even solves some dependency issues better than console line apt
<Serpardum>  this is a "normal" internet chat room
<Drknezz> hmmm...is it qt4 app?
<Drknezz> mermshaus: ...
<Serpardum> you can connect to any server.  you can even change what server it auto connects to
<kevin_> serpardum, thanks for the info
<Serpardum> look in your settings kevin_
<kevin_> ok'o
<kevin_> configure Konversation?
<kevin_> interface, behavior or notifications?
<Serpardum> Hmm.. I see ext4 has issues.  I"ll go with ext3 then I guess
<mermshaus> Drknezz: sorry. :) thats just my experience ;)
<Drknezz> Ok, lol, thanks
<Serpardum> is 38gb /   20gb /home  good sizes you think?
<Serpardum> thsi is a 61gb hd
<mermshaus> Drknezz: oh, about the qt4 stuff... ehm... i dont know... i had in installed for like years
<Drknezz> mermshaus: it is qt4'ed :D
<mermshaus> Drknezz: good to know. :)
<Drknezz> ;)
<Serpardum> 38gb might be too much.  some people are saying 8.  I think I'll go with 20gb root and 38gb /home
<taijirobot> Serpardum: I cann't see video card driver in the Restricted Drivers
<Drknezz> Hi anyone wants support?
<Drknezz> lol
<Serpardum> taijirobot: where did that come from?
<Serpardum> I mean, no one was talking about video card drivers.
<Drknezz> All the fuss is going on #ubuntu meet me there
<Serpardum> what fuss?
<Drknezz> lol
<taijirobot> Serpardum： it's my problem, I was talking about it about 20 mins ago
<taijirobot> Serpardum: I want to get some help about that:)
<Serpardum> hmm.. you can't see video card drivers in restricted drivers, and when you end restricted drivers it crashes
<Serpardum> I really have no idea what a "restricted driver" is so don't think I"ll be much help
<taijirobot> Serpardum: yes
<taijirobot> Serpardum: ok, thank you all the same
<taijirobot> KMenu → System Settings → Advanced → Restricted Drivers, that's what I mean
<DaskreeCH> taijirobot: Try just install the driver directly
<Serpardum> I"m worried about this: The partition tables of the following devices are changed:
<Serpardum> SCSI5 (0,0,0) (sdc)
<Serpardum> I'm trying to install to an ATA drive, not my SCSI.  I set the partion info for my ATA drive, why does it call it SCSI5?
<taijirobot> DaskreeCH: do you mean, try "Install from ati.com" in the wiki ?
<DaskreeCH> taijirobot: no just install the driver from the repos
<taijirobot> DaskreeCH: but the latest is for 8.04
<DaskreeCH> The latest?
<LaserJock> is anybody having problems with choqok from jaunty-backports regarding tweets not going away?
<DaskreeCH> LaserJock: Will be fixed soon
<LaserJock> DaskreeCH: what sort of ETA?
<DaskreeCH> Don't know the 0.6.1 release just came out there is a PPA with it if you like but might be tomorrow before it hits backports
<taijirobot> DaskreeCH: insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<Serpardum> freaking linux is calling my ATA drive SCSI5.  wtf.  oh well, at least I know it's correct (used partman to see)
<Serpardum> heh.  partman needs to be updated to work with kubuntu: ${!TAB}${!ALIGN=RIGHT}#1${!TAB}primary${!TAB}${!ALIGN=RIGHT}309.8 GB
<LaserJock> DaskreeCH: ok cool, I just wondered if we were talking weeks or shortly
<brk> Hello World
<brk> any suggestions  apt-get upgrade and update manager have been run, looking @ http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading offers nothing more for ubuntu desktop  still @ ver 8.04, run  root@brk:/home/brk# do-release-upgrade  //  Checking for a new ubuntu release  //  No new release found
<Serpardum> if anyone knows grub fairly well, I'm having troubles with grub error 17.
<Serpardum> I asked in #grub but not many people in there
<Serpardum> The basic problem is that linux finds my ATA drive as drive 2 (3rd drive) but I told my bios to boot to it.
<Serpardum> so from what I read when grub boots it can't find the files on hd0 likes it thinks they should be.
<Serpardum> now, I was told to go into livecd and go into grub, do a find /boot/grub/stage1 which returns (hd2,0).  Then I'm told to do in grub root (hd2,0) which I did.  But now it tells me to do setup (hd0) which will overwrite my windows MBR which I don't want.  Should I instead do setup (hd2) there???
<Serpardum> well, I"m going to try it anyway :/
<Serpardum> well, it said it did it, let me try rebooting
<nikitis> Where is the menu to disable composite?
<Serpardum> How come I do apt-cache search virtualbox, it comes up with 7 replies, none of them exactly "virtualbox".  Yet, I did sudo apt-get install virtualbox and it installed.
<Serpardum> the cache shows things such as virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-source, imvirt, vboxgtk, etc..
<Serpardum> but no "virtualbox"
<Serpardum> I did do sudo apt-get update
<mcrandello> Hi I lost the .encryptfs dir does anyone know how to mount my .Private directory
<mcrandello> I tried ecryptfs-setup-private but it just goes back to a prompt, I thought it was supposed to be interactive
<DaskreeCH> Serpardum: They have a dummy package
<DaskreeCH> mcrandello: try read the manual on the command
<mcrandello>  Manual page ecryptfs-setup-private(1) line ?/? (END)
<nikitis> Hey guys, i'm new to kde, i forgot how to disable 3d desktop effects
<mcrandello> that's all it gives when I type man
<FeasibilityStudy> Ok folks, how does one make Kopete render font colors properly?
<Serpardum> hmm. is that start->application->settings->Qt 4 Settings
<Serpardum> inteface->unclick GUI effects?
<Serpardum> guessing since mine is unchecked, don't know what it does
<nikitis> naw that's not it
<nikitis> i had it down, but i can't remember for the life of me how to disable it
<DaskreeCH> mcrandello: ouch
<mcrandello> DaskreeCH: I figure this is probably bad
<DaskreeCH> nikitis: Temporary disable is ctrl+Shift+F12
<mcrandello> Honestly any newbies out there do NOT select to encrypt your entire home dir it's not worth it
<nikitis> DaskreeCH: didn't do anything
<mcrandello> worst setup option ever
<DaskreeCH> nikitis: alt+f3 -> configure window behavious -> Disable Desktop effects
<mcrandello> eventually you will wonder why there are all these nuisance messages in your logs and uninstall it and think there's going to be a way to recover your data
<nikitis> DaskreeCH: it's set to alt+shift+F12 though ;)  thanks
<DaskreeCH> Ah curses Yes alt+shift
<mcrandello> fact is it's probably turned into random characters on your hdd
<nikitis> put me on the right track
<nikitis> Thanks
<DaskreeCH> mcrandello: Probably should move your data before removing a encryption seed
<mcrandello> thankfully most of the important stuff is on other partitions
<nikitis> DaskreeCH: is there a commandline option to disable compositing?
<nikitis> for like when i run a video game
<DaskreeCH> YEs
<mcrandello> unrm probably doesn't do what I want it to either I suppose ;_;
<DaskreeCH> mcrandello: no you need your pw and the encryption seed. Ask in #ubuntu they can offer help as well
<FeasibilityStudy> mcrandello use whole disk encryption
<mcrandello> I don't think I'm going to be using any encryption at all in the future
<Serpardum> encryption was designed so you cant read data without the key.  you lost the key
<Serpardum> what good would encryption be if you could read it now?
<mcrandello> I figured the password I logged in with was the key?
<DaskreeCH> nikitis: http://identi.ca/notice/5056497
<mcrandello> if it's not the key then having the actual key put in your homedir doesn't make too much sense b/c if they have your password...
<nikitis> DaskreeCH: do I add the quotes?
<DaskreeCH> Sure why not
<nikitis> well i need it in a bash script with other commands
<mcrandello> Serpardum: so even with my password, the data is now unusable?
<nikitis> ah figured it out
<Serpardum> I'm not sure of the encryption scheme.  with your password it *might* be possible.  it depends on the encrytion/key scheme they used
<nikitis> k, let's try this little script out.
<DaskreeCH> mcrandello: I think you can probably get it back with your password but it's certainly not going to be transparent
<DaskreeCH> mcrandello: Again Check in #ubuntu
<mcrandello> I asked there, someone's looking into it
<mcrandello> Not that I'm trying to be aggro mind you, I've already made peace with my loss of files :)
<nikitis> DaskreeCH: worked flawlessly!
<nikitis> Thanks again
<DaskreeCH> Thank Zarin
<nikitis> Thank You Zarin
<mcrandello> and thanks for helping btw
<DaskreeCH> ok
<milo_> is google chrome already available for linux?
<DaskreeCH> yes
<mcrandello> I suppose the encryption scheme as it is makes sense on a true multiuser system, even superuser can't view the files this way
<DaskreeCH> That's the idea
<mcrandello> for a single user/desktop system though I'm starting to see some flaws in the design as it is ;)
<mcrandello> if it's a separate key than the password they may want to base it on either a system-wide seed or something like the epoch time the account was created
<mcrandello> something that would make easier recovery in the event of idiots (me)
<kevin__> milo_: i dont think so..
<FeasibilityStudy> Ok folks, how does one make Kopete render font colors properly?
<FeasibilityStudy> Ok folks, how does one make Kopete render font colors properly?
<milo_> kevin: ok, but hw is it taking so long?
<milo_> kevin: why)
<kevin__> milo_: ask the engineers lol.. im not sure but i just put my email in the box
<milo_> kevin: hahaha
<Mamarok> milo_: there is a chromium nightly build available
<milo_> Mamarok: i'v never known that...
<Mamarok> milo_: well, how could you, it's not in the regular repositories anyway
<Mamarok> also Google Chrome is closed source, only the chromium part is open source
<Mamarok> you should try Arora instead :)
<milo_> Mamarok: but how can i have access to it ?
<Mamarok> milo_: wati, I tell you the repository, second
<Mamarok> keep in mind that chromium is very much alpha software, sonot meant for productive use at all
<Mamarok> so no
<Mamarok> milo_: add this line to your sources.list: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<milo_> Mamarok: cool
<Mamarok> but Arora is better, and looks like a KDE app at least :)
<milo_> Mamarok: so you are not going to tell me the repository?
<Mamarok> milo_: see above :)
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone here use Kopete?
<master> hi feasibilitystud
<Serpardum> I don't even know what kopete is.  Is that some drug like payote?
<master> i do use kopete
<master> lol
<FeasibilityStudy> he
<Mamarok> Serpardum: it's the IM client for KDE
<master> it is default IM client that come with kde
<Serpardum> ahh
<Serpardum> I hope there is a miranda that works with kubuntu
<Serpardum> probably is
<FeasibilityStudy> Well, how can I change the background of my input text window without having to change the whole theme?
<Mamarok> Serpardum: and what would Miranda be?
<master> never heard of miranda used pidgin before
<FeasibilityStudy> my problem: background text window is black, which I want..But the font is also black, which I do not want
<master> i'll chekc on the background thing
<master> go to configure
<master> click on chat window
<dwidmann> Mamarok: http://www.miranda-im.org/
<master> u should see a tab saying font and color
<milo_> mamarok: im back. so...
<FeasibilityStudy> master nevermind I got it
<Mamarok> Serpardum: Miranda is Windows only, so you can forget about that, try Kopete
<FeasibilityStudy> I had to go to plugins
<master> plugins?
<FeasibilityStudy> text effect
<master> ah k...
<master> haven't bothered installing anything just using default
<master> mamarok using kopete only
<FeasibilityStudy> master yeah the regular configure fonts will not allow the fonts to change colors..There needs to be a reworking of how Kopete handles this..Its too difficult to do something so simple
<Mamarok> master: ?
<master> well kde need a lot of work
<master> sorry mamarok tot u were speaking to me
<master> my bad
<master> first time using irc client
<Mamarok> master: np :)
<FeasibilityStudy> One other nuance about colors..If I use a dark theme in KDE it will make my text in Firefox really light so that I cant read it..Happens even if I choose NOT to apply KDE colors to non-KDE apps
<master> do we have any kubuntu developers on this channel?
<master> it would help notifying them on the website
<Mamarok> FeasibilityStudy: you can adapt the color scheme in hte system settings and change to light grey instead of white, reads better
<Mamarok> master: what for?
<Mamarok> and notifying what?
<master> mamarok: just wanted to speak to them
<Mamarok> master: tell me :)
<master> Mamarok: u a dev?
<Mamarok> master: I am part of the team, not a dev though
<Mamarok> master: but you can still tell me :)
<master> Mamarok: well i've just started using kubuntu 9.04 was on windows before now
<digdeep> Mamarok: what do you do in a team?
<master> still figuring out nooks and cranies
<Mamarok> digdeep: al sort of things, support, bug triage, translation, etc.
<Mamarok> master: go on, what do you want to tell the devs?
<master> Mamarok: well kubuntu does need work
<master> mamarok: but i think it's kde 4.3 that should help
<Mamarok> master: we know that, but Free Software is allways work in progress :)
<master> Mamarok: thats why i love linux
<Mamarok> master: kde ç.3 beta 2 is available, but not suitable for beginners
<Mamarok> s/ç/4/
<master> mamarok: did install it on virtual box and tested it
<master> Mamarok: it is quite smooth
<Mamarok> ok, so you are not exactly a beginner, it's in the backports-PPA, see the topic :)
<Serpardum> miranda is an IM that includes all the IMs, or most of them
<master> Serpadum: so does kopete
<master> Mamarok: how to see topic?
<Serpardum> ahh, cool, then let me use it
<Mamarok> type /topic
<master> Mamarok: one thing i can't get mail notifications to work on kopete
<Mamarok> master: don't know if there is a plugin for it
<Serpardum> how do I mount my DVD burner?
<Serpardum> I want to burn some isos
<master> Serpadum: u new to kubuntu?
<Serpardum> about a month
<Mamarok> you can get mail notifications in a widget, put it in the panel, so you see when you got mail
<Serpardum> I know how to mount hds
<Serpardum> I don't know what my dvd would be called
<master> Serpadum: welcome to the Kubuntu
<Mamarok> Serpardum: normally it's enough to put a media in the drive and start k3b
<Serpardum> oh, right, forgot I had an explorer
<master> lol
<Mamarok> Serpardum: called Dolphin...
<master> it's okay
<master> takes a while
<Serpardum> oh, cool, I can see my windows drivers
<Serpardum> *drives
<master> hehe
<digdeep> Mamarok: it may be off-topic. I wonder how do you guys manage each other, like Project Manager, team, etc
<Serpardum> the problem is when installing linux I overwrote my vista mbr on accident, and can't boot into vista to fix it, no cd cause hp and came with restore, dont' want to restore just for mbr.
<Serpardum> I think I'm going to have to download a vista CD just to use the fix mbr
<Mamarok> digdeep: there is a wiki for it, check here: http://kubuntu.org, link is on top
<Mamarok> Serpardum: don't, what for?
<Mamarok> !mbr | Serpardum
<ubottu> Serpardum: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Serpardum> I have grub installed
<master> Mamarok: he wants to dual boot
<Serpardum> no
<master> not yet ready for linux
<Serpardum> yes
<Mamarok> well, read the link above, it tells you how to restore your mbr
<Serpardum> I want to be able to select vista on boot, I try now and get error
<Serpardum> it does?  let me check
<Mamarok> Serpardum: just ask on how to do things, that's what this support channel is for :)
<master> ah yes grub should allow u to access vista
<Mamarok> it does, have a dual boot here, so I can test KDE on Windows :)
<Serpardum> yes, but I overwrote my vista MBR on accident
<Serpardum> and when I try to go into vista from teh grub menu it doesn't boot
<master> u can use edit grub to allow you to boot vista
<Serpardum> the only thing I can think of is that I need the vista MBR
<Mamarok> Serpardum: read that links I gave you
<kevin__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2ROjuF8eHs&feature=related
<Mamarok> kevin__: don't...
<kevin__> kde on widnwos??
<Serpardum> mamarok: read 'em
<Mamarok> then say what it is first, but don't just post links without explanation
<Mamarok> also, he is not talking about that :)
<Serpardum> One is "recovering grub after installing vista"
<Mamarok> kevin__: don't do this again, warning!
<Serpardum> but I need to "recover vista after installing grub"
<kevin__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/198275/
<Serpardum> I tried running vista in virtualbox, but virtualbox didn't see the drive.  again, missing mbr I think
<silviu> i got the same problem:(
<Serpardum> as me silvia, or someone else?
<master> Serpardum: virtual box creates it own *.vdi drive
<silviu> yes as u
<Serpardum> if you have the vista CD you can fix it silviu
<silviu> i never made the recovery dvd
<Mamarok> hm, I guess you overwrote Vista, you might have to restore it and then restore grub
<Serpardum> I could of made one?
<Serpardum> mamarok: vista is on my 2nd hd
<Serpardum> grub/kubuntu on 1st
<master> hmmm
<Mamarok> Serpardum: wait, I'll look for the restore instructions then
<master> i found a link that may help
<Serpardum> I found a lot of links that said "run vista CD"
<Serpardum> someone just came up with an idea.  run wine
<Serpardum> run an exe in there that will fix teh mbr
<master> how to dual boot linux with vista with linux installed first
<master> http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_linux_is_already_installed.htm here link
<Serpardum> master: my vista mbr is gone
<Serpardum> let me read that
<Serpardum> if not I"ll install wine, download an .exe that will fix the vista mbr
<Mamarok> Serpardum: check here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/69013
<Serpardum> yes, m amarok: I know that.  But tell me, how can I run fdisk wihtout booting to vista or having a cd? :D
<Mamarok> Serpardum: you need to type this in a command line: fdisk /mbr, bout you will need to start your PC with a live cd and go into recovery mode
<master> Mamarok: u using quassel?
<Mamarok> master: no, irssi, it's a command line IRC client
<Mamarok> kevin__: you behave!
<master> Mamarok: fixing mbr will disable linux
<Serpardum> ahh, that's the crux of the matter.  I dont' have a live cd because it's an HP that only has restore partiion.  I think I'm just going to warez vista live cd and use that.  Only option I can think of now
<master> Mamarok: if not mistaken
<Mamarok> master: yes, and then you can restore grub
<kevin__> Mamarok: okay mama
<Mamarok> Serpardum: a Kubuntu live CD will do :)
<kevin__> Can anyone xplain why when i booted into win7 today all my programs were uninstalled except google chrome lmao
<Mamarok> kevin__: I don't know what you did, sorry
<Serpardum> mamarok: will kubuntu run windows .exes ?
<kevin__> sometimes i think.. damn you ubuntu.. butn then i get it nice free hug
<Serpardum> dos exe s?
<Mamarok> kevin__: and watch your language
<master> Serpardum: u need to use wine to run dos exe
<Mamarok> Serpardum: no, you don't have to run a windos .exe file, read what I told you above carefully
<kevin__> Wine + Spotify = me happy
<Serpardum> okay, let me just download wine, run the .exe I can download that makes windows mbr
<Serpardum> fdisk exists on livecd O.o
<master> yes serpardum
<Serpardum> I understand, however, that the fdisk /mbr works fine for xp, but the mbr changed for vista
<master> aiya that be true
<Mamarok> Serpardum: did you read the microsoft link I gave you?
<Serpardum> ahh, easyBCD is a linux program, let me just download that
<Serpardum> or, no, hmnmm.
<Mamarok> Serpardum: do you still want to restore your /mbr, yes or no?
<master> Serpardum: listen to mamarok
<master> he sounds experienced in this matter
<Serpardum> I did read it
<Serpardum> And I have to install vista
<Mamarok> Serpardum: no, please read carefully *sigh*
<Serpardum> the thing is, if I wanted to reinstall vista I'd just do that from the restore
<Serpardum> unless EasyBCD will do it
<Mamarok> Serpardum: I give up, do what you want, but don't ask for support then *sihg*
<master> Mamarok: be patient he is new
<Mamarok> master: I asked him several times to read what I wrote, he doesn't so, his problem now
<Serpardum> hmm.. something else is wrong then
<Serpardum> I've read it, many times
<master> Mamarok: i remember what it was like switching completely to kubuntu 9.04 with alpha 4
<Serpardum> I have like 20 links open telling me about the same in different ways
<Mamarok> Serpardum: I can give you the exact isntructions, but you need to focus, please
<Serpardum> but I see that I already did what it said a long time ago
<Serpardum> root (hd2... )
<Serpardum> hmmm.. that might be wrong
<Mamarok> Serpardum: and if you are only here to think aloud, it will not help...
<Serpardum> oh shoot
<Serpardum> let me fix my grub
<Serpardum> it's not the mbr
<FloodBotK2> Serpardum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Serpardum> I have the root set to (hd2,0) instead of (hd0,0)
<Serpardum> because the order of hte disks had swapped around
<Mamarok> Serpardum: please, supprt question sonly here, do not post your thinkings, or I will have to remove you!
<Serpardum> don't bother
<master> Serpardum: aiya
<master> lol
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<master> that was funny
<master> Mamarok: can you teach me how to use quassel?
<Mamarok> not really, no, I could have spend my time on more productive things in the mean time....
<Mamarok> master: what do you want to know?
<master> Mamarok: how to change channels how to use http://paste.ubuntu.com and why is it when u type my name it comes highlighted
<Mamarok> ok, when typing the name of somebody he gets highlighted to ask for attention
<Mamarok> changing channels: you can either just join channels with /join #channelname, or add new channels in the settings you join automatically
<master> when i type ur name Mamarok it does get highlighted?
<Mamarok> yes, of course, that's what it is for :)
<master> Mamarok: how to search channels
<Mamarok> depends, what channel you are looking for and what IRC network
<master> okay
<master> another thing how do i get the social desktop to work
<master> i saw this feature where it automatically connects to all kde or kubuntu users
<Mamarok> master: that is only in its' beginnings, you need an account on opendesktop.org and make friends
<Mamarok> you will not see all kde or kubuntu users by default :)
<master> ah...
<Mamarok> if Aaron demonstrates it, he shows a lot of friends, because he knows all the KDE folk :)
<master> :)
<master> i want to contribute to kubuntu and kde as well but don't know where to begin
<master> i have ideas but i'm very bad at linux i learnt most of it thanx to using alpha 4 of jaunty
<master> it kept breaking all over the place
<master> that was fun
<master> the thing is kubuntu is going windows way making it easier for newbies but i wanna learn more
<Mamarok> master: well, reading a lot is the first thin, check on kubuntu.org in the community and wiki links
<Mamarok> master: and it's not Kubuntu that is running on Windows, but KDE
<Mamarok> Kubuntu is a Linux distribution only
<master> Mamarok: ah true
<master> Mamarok: my mistake
<Mamarok> np :)
<master> Mamarok: would you know anything about data mining?
<Mamarok> master: read stuff, add #kde to your channels and read the questions/answers there too, it helps a lot
<Mamarok> master: data mining is finding stuff onling, mostly done with searches on Goolge et al.
<Mamarok> online*
<Mamarok> and social network sites, etc
<master> Mamarok: yes but google doesn't match my requirements
<master> Mamarok i hate social networks
<Mamarok> master: well, there is more than Google :)
<master> Mamarok: exactly what i'm looking for but can't find
<Mamarok> what data are you looking for? Maybe you are just not searching correctly
<Mamarok> I can find pretty much everything with tools like that
<master> Mamarok: i happen to be interested in searching for new tech software and hardware but there is no proper place to find stuff
<Mamarok> just needs time something
<master> Mamarok as in make it come together
<Mamarok> master: we are getting OT here, please join #kubuntu-offtopic for discussion :)
<master> Mamarok: hwo to join
<master> Mamarok wait
<master> join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mamarok> forgot the /
<Mamarok> its /join
<master> Mamarok yeha i figured
<dede> why kubuntu can't play music on presentation?
<master> dede it is not kubuntu
<master> dede but the office software your using
<Mamarok> dede: you need a music player, try Amarok
<master> mamarok he said music in presentation
<Mamarok> he said on presentation...
<dede> ok.. i use Ubuntu and it's OK to play music on open office presentation but when i use kubuntu, i can't play any music in open office presentation
<Mamarok> you are using 9.04?
<dede> yup
<sancho21> How to share my directory with samba without opening config file?
<sancho21> In kubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> dede: then you probably have a borked sound installation, make sure you have nothing muted in kmix
<Mamarok> sancho21: not, you need to configure samba of course, check the system settings :)
<sancho21> Mamarok, which menu?
<Mamarok> sancho21: you use XP or Vista?
<oobe> sancho21, system-settings networking connectivity sharing
<dede> Mamarok: it isn't muted at all. in fact, the button of media player in openoffice not working
<sancho21> this is Kubuntu 9.04 with KDE4.2
<Mamarok> dede: do you have sound in VLC or such on Kubuntu?
<dede> yes i have
<sancho21> oobe, I see only Window Shares tab
<Mamarok> sancho21: but the shared network partition, is it on XP or Vista
<sancho21> Mamarok, I just want to share my directory into network so that window users can access it
<oobe> sorry sancho21 i spoke to soon i dont know how to do it the gui way only the stable and reliable way
<Mamarok> sancho21: you have samba installed, right?
<sancho21> Yes I do
<sancho21> This is should be no problem inKDE3.5
<Mamarok> oh, you want to make your directory accessible on the net for everybody?
<sancho21> Mamarok, yes just like Window users usually do
<Mamarok> sancho21: hm, configure Samba then, the same way you did in KDE 3.5
<Mamarok> see system settings -> Sharing
<sancho21> Mamarok, sorry I think I didn't need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf in KDE 3.5
<sancho21> There must be something missing in KDE4.2
<Mamarok> sancho21: no, you did a GUI isntallation, just go to the sharing section in the system settings :)
<master> Mamarok what bout dede's problem
<Mamarok> if your samba is configured that is, else it's in the advanced tab in the system settings -> Samba
<Mamarok> mshe left
<Mamarok> he left
<master> k...
<master> i gotta go to
<Mamarok> cu
<master> nice talking to you and thanx for the help
<Mamarok> yaw :)
<sancho21> I did Mamarok, what do you mean by "is configured" ?
<master> :)
<sancho21> I see no Samba menu there (in adv tab)
<Mamarok> sancho21: well, you have to configure sanba, then share your directory, then access it from windows
<Mamarok> sancho21: hm, strange, no button of a globe with a tool on it?
<sancho21> Mamarok, what's the menu name? Samba? I use search field above, and it gives nothing to "Samba"
<Mamarok> sancho21: look at the icons in the advanced tab
<sancho21> Mamarok, I did
<Mamarok> samba has a blue globe with a tool on it
<sancho21> Mamarok, what package? May be I missed some packages?
<sancho21> sudo apt-get install samba
<Mamarok> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Mamarok> !info smb
<ubottu> Package smb does not exist in jaunty
<Mamarok> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 4421 kB, installed size 12400 kB
<Mamarok> yes, but normally it should be already installed I think
<Mamarok> no, option, so indeed one has to install it first
<sancho21> Mamarok, so?
<Mamarok> probalby due to me having KDE 4.3 here then
<Mamarok> brb, phone
<Mamarok> back
<Mamarok> sancho21: you probably need to run systemsettings with kedesudo to see the samba configuration
<mehrab1131> hi, I've tried to upgrade my KDE to 4.3 beta using backport repo. but I got some errors during upgrade. and I get that error even when I wanna install any package. this is the error: http://pastebin.com/d444f20ae
<mehrab1131> any Idea?
<Mamarok> mehrab1131: you need to force a few packages, there were name changes, sorry
<StR|Sangreal> !hello world
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello world
<StR|Sangreal> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Mamarok> mehrab1131: does sudo apt-get -f install help?
<Mamarok> StR|Sangreal: if you want to query the bot often, you can do this in a query so it doesn't flood the channel :)
<StR|Sangreal> Mamarok: actually i'm not to query it often :)
<Mamarok> ok then :)
<StR|Sangreal> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<mehrab1131> Mamarok: sudo apt-get -f install just give this: http://pastebin.com/d422872c0
<Mamarok> mehrab1131: try this: sudo apt-get install kdebase
<mehrab1131> again the same error: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/v6LhnF
<Mamarok> mehrab1131: do you really need kdebase-workspace-dev?
<Mamarok> it's not a 4.2.90 package AFAIK
<Mamarok> try removing it and install kdebase
<mehrab1131> Mamarok: as I said I get this error whenever I want to install any package, even when I want to remove any package. and i should say after upgrade I have many problems with my desktop
<Mamarok> mehrab1131: well, as long as you don't have the 4.2.90 kdebase packages it will not work, but we should be able to sort this out
<mehrab1131> Mamarok: this is my desktop after upgrade: http://imagebin.ca/view/i34rKrx.html
<Mamarok> mehrab1131: as I said, your kdebase is not completely installed, that's why, we will get around, don't worry
 * Mamarok checks the output again
<Mamarok> mehrab1131: try that: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-dev_4%3a4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2_i386.deb
<mehrab1131> Mamarok: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/jmoR4v
<pan1nx> hey
<Mamarok> mehrab1131: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pan1nx> did anyone get the keyboard totally locked in KDE 4.2? you can only use ALT+Fn
<pan1nx> but nothing else works?
<Mamarok> pan1nx: probalby a X driver problem
<Mamarok> what graphic card do you have?
<mehrab1131> Mamarok: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/2uH5vP
<Mamarok> mehrab1131: could you use the paste.ubuntu.com, please?
<Mamarok> mehrab1131: ok, again, sudo apt-get -f install
<Mamarok> mehrab1131: btw, I just told the devs, they will fix it :)
<mehrab1131> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/198352/
<Mamarok> mehrab1131: bingo :) it worked!
<Mamarok> mehrab1131: just try again update and upgrade, to be sure we didn't miss something
<pan1nx> intel Mamarok
<pan1nx> but everything else works
<mehrab1131> Mamarok: OK, thanks
<kingwolf> where am i?
<Mamarok> pan1nx: hm, which one? lspci tells you the model
<Mamarok> kingwolf: read the topic, please
<pan1nx> is there a way to recover the keyboard? withour restarting X
<Mamarok> mehrab1131: you are welcome :)
<kingwolf> i am a chinese,who erter here
<pan1nx> ah, intel pos 82q35 on board controler
<Mamarok> pan1nx: !cn | kingwolf
<Mamarok> sry, wrong nick
<Mamarok> !cn | kingwolf
<ubottu> kingwolf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mehrab1131> Mamarok: I thing it's working. now it is upgrading. thank you very much
<Mamarok> mehrab1131: you are welcome, it also helps to improve the packaging btw, so the developers know what hs to be improved :)
<PhilRod> hi, I have a .deb file that specifies dependencies - how do I install it? "dpkg -i foo.deb" doesn't try to get the dependencies, while "apt-get" wants a package name, not a file
<PhilRod> and clicking on the icon in dolphin says "an error occurred"
<kingwolf> sorry ,i forgot why my account can wait here,is it i have regist an account?
<kingwolf> one has quit
<pan1nx> so, any way to restart the Xorg keyboard without restarting X?
<Mamarok> pan1nx: no, sorry, you will have to kill X
<pan1nx> so, is it the intel video driver that causes this keyboard?
<Mamarok> pan1nx: and that is the graphic card above? strange numbering...
<Mamarok> pan1nx: likely, yes
<stephan_> hi, ive installaed current beta of kde 4.3
<Mamarok> PhilRod: a *.deb package doesn't get dependencies, only packages do that as the dependencies are in the package
<stephan_> (plasma memory leak ist fix there)
<Mamarok> PhilRod: what do you try to install?
<stephan_> no system is broken, apt-get install -f   "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu', which is also in package kdesud"
<stephan_> happens while dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4%3a4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Mamarok> stephan_: could you please give me all the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com, please?
<PhilRod> Mamarok: the amazon mp3 downloader. When I run "sudo dpkg -i amazonmp3.deb", I get errors like: "amazonmp3 depends on libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a; however:Package libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a is not installed."
<Mamarok> PhilRod: well, then you need to install that package
<stephan_> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/198362/
<PhilRod> Mamarok: ok, so the only option is to install all of the dependencies manually?
<Mamarok> PhilRod: no, those are likely in the repositories, check with sudo apt-get install libgtkm
<Mamarok> PhilRod: but those are gnome packages, just FYI
<stephan_> Mamarok: ups, missed the critical part
<stephan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/198364/
<Mamarok> stephan_: we can override that, just a dependency problem, moment
<Mamarok> stephan_: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4%3a4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2_amd64.deb
<stephan_> Mamarok: thank you very much, installation complete successfully
<Riddell> PhilRod: gdebi or kpackagekit would sort those for you.   apt-get -f install  from the command line though
<Mamarok> stephan_: just du an upgrade and update again to make sure you didn't miss something
<stephan_> Mamarok: done, everything seam OK now
<stephan_> try to relogin now
<stephan_> :)
<Mamarok> stephan_: nice :)
<PhilRod> Riddell, Mamarok: thanks for the help. Have to go now, but will try again this evening with your suggestions
<Mamarok> PhilRod: you are welcome :)
<stephan_> Mamarok: system works again (after rebooting) llooks very good
<Mamarok> stephan_: nice :) enjoy it then :)
<pipo> huhu...jemand da, wer mir hier helfen könnte?!
<StR|Sangreal> hello, please how can i enable window previews upon main panel in kwin?
<StR|Sangreal> done
<StR|Sangreal> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<COm_BOY> i know the working of netstat , but i dont know why this extension is used i.e. netstat -antp
<jussi01> COm_BOY: have you had a read of its man page?
<COm_BOY> no
<COm_BOY> how to read man page
<jussi01> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or type man:/ in Konqueror's location bar. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jussi01> COm_BOY: so: man netstat
<abdullah> i cant join #ubuntu channel
<bazhang> abdullah, /join #ubuntu-ops
<abdullah> #ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> abdullah, /join
<abdullah_> #ubuntu-ops
<remoteCTR1> hi guys! can anyone pls tell me what the name of kdes networkmanager applet is?
<zer0o> hi guys, how can i recover some accidentally delete files? i know that by deleting them it just deletes the "link" to the files but does not really remove em, how do i recover em? thanks
<remoteCTR1> zer0o, either you delete something in the gui then you will find it in the trash or you delete it in the console then it is blanked out; linux REALLY deletes files and does not just remove the inode...
<zer0o> remoteCTR1: i deleted em with shift + canc
<makdaknife> zer0o: as far as I understand things, its pretty difficult to recover a file that has been deleted from the filesystem, and really its dependent on the filesystem that you choose to use... nonetheless... you may find this link useful http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<zer0o> remoteCTR1: it seems u can recover em indeed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<remoteCTR1> zer0o, what makdaknife said...
<remoteCTR1> zer0o, ok my bad then...
<Mamarok> that's what a journaling filesystem is here for
<zer0o> i think its not an ext3 partition but an ntfs
<Mamarok> zer0o: then do it from Windows, not a good idea to restore it from Linux as ntfs is a proprietary filesystem
<makdaknife> zer0o: I'm not even sure you want to go down this route... take it as a hard lesson and make a point of keeping backups
<remoteCTR1> :D
<remoteCTR1> ok guys anyone got an idea how kde's network manager applet is called?
<zer0o> makdaknife: NTFSprogrs its on ubuntu's offical documentation, so surely i have a chance...
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: network-management-widget I think
<makdaknife> zer0o: hey... I'm not saying its not possible... just offering you the best of luck and warning you that your chances are slim ;-)
<zer0o> makdaknife: its what we all hope, since i deleted some files that could have saved the world :D
<zer0o> cool, i installed ntfsprogs then run ntfsundelete /dev/nameofmyharddrive and it did restore em, all of em :( so now im gonna have to do some cleaning ::D
<zer0o> something else, it does not let me use my burner anymore, it's the only "cdrom0" that i have, was working till 2 days ago, now it doesnt anymore, saying i have no permission, didnt change anything, whatz going on? thanks
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, i am afraid not...
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: it's installed by default, so search in the "add widget" browser
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: plasma-widget-network-manager
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, that a hint, will do that as soon as i find it :D
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, nice! thanks alot man!
<Mamarok> yaw :)
 * Mamarok is not a man though :)
<remoteCTR1> so rocking mama?
<remoteCTR1> double nice!
<Mamarok> exactly :)
<remoteCTR1> thanks maam in that case*g*
<Mamarok> :)
<remoteCTR1> juist one more thingie... wheres that add widget browser?
<Mamarok> right click on your desktop, add widgets
<remoteCTR1> aw lord
<remoteCTR1> thanks:)
<Mamarok> yaw :)
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, err.. i gotta beblind or something...
<makdaknife> lol
<remoteCTR1> i cant find it:D
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: on the empty desktop, right click, use the option "Add widgets"
<remoteCTR1> basically i dont wanna start it but remove it from autostart...
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, ya that i found but i dont see any network widgets in there...?
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: there is a search bar, type network in it
<remoteCTR1> ah!
<remoteCTR1> got it
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: you want to remove it from the panel you mean?
<remoteCTR1> gawd im such a noob
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, yeah but permanently
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: we all were at some point
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, yeah i suppose so:)
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, point is i am a systems administrator :D
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: then right click on the widget and remve it
<Mamarok> remove*
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: system admins also begin with new stuff sometimes :)
 * Mamarok only administrates her PCs
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, yeah basically i use gnome ya know on my like 15 workstations here but boss wants kde, so...
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: never too late it seems :)
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, ya more like too early*g*
<remoteCTR1> ladies on linux gawd is that sexy:)
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: well, 4.2 works pretty well for most of the stuff, just make sure to use the 4.2.4 version, it has a lot of bugfixes
<remoteCTR1> youre like one in a gazillion i believe
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: exactly, and careful in your wording, family friendly channel here ;)
<remoteCTR1> ya that would maybe help... i am trying to implement a certificate based authentication for wifi and that one works just fine in gnome but i just cant get it done in kde:-/
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, err.. was i not?
<remoteCTR1> for sure didnt mean to offend;)
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, i am afraid that wasnt what i was looking for...
<Yanick_> hi, why is it that, when Amarok or Firefox (Flash) play some sound, no other app can play sound until I close the application?
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: you didn't :)
<remoteCTR1> there's this icon in the notification area
<Mamarok> Yanick_: that's a Flash problem, unfortunately
<Yanick_> Mamarok, I see
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: screenshot to imagebin.ch?
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, you know what i mean?
<Mamarok> imagebin.ca, sry
<remoteCTR1> du bisch a schwizerin?
<remoteCTR1> ah ok :D
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, will try, just a sec pls
<Mamarok> ksnapshot is the tool btw
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, i was just going to ask as i have no print screen button on this lap here..
<tdn> How do I force my CPU to use 2.5GHz instead of 800MHz (powersave)?
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, gosh, i cant... when i employ ksnapshot the menu goes away in the taskbar...
<Mamarok> tdn: system settings, advanced tab, power management
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, look there is this globe in the notification area
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, if you click on that you can choose from your connections
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: what KDE version do you use? I don't have a globe here
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, err... gimme a sec to figure that out
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: what Kubuntu version?
<tdn> Mamarok, it is already on Performance, but proc/cpuinfo says it runs 800MHz and not 2.5GHz.
<Mamarok> Jaunty?
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, most of this says 4.2.2.
<Mamarok> tdn: then right click on it and change to performance
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok,  intrepid
<remoteCTR1> as graphics drivers dont seem to work with jaunty for this device...
<Mamarok> ok, then it was a globe in Intrepid, can't remember :)
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, gosh:D
<tdn> Mamarok, it is already set to performance.
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: in the system settings, advanced tab, autostart
<remoteCTR1> so waht have you got to connect to something?
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, k, thx
<Mamarok> tdn: performance is set dynamically, depends on the system need
 * remoteCTR1 looking
<tdn> Mamarok, yeah. I want to set it to max power.
<Mamarok> tdn: performance is max power, but dynamic :)
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, that is completely empty...
<tdn> But I don't want dynamically scaling. I want 2.5GHz all the time.
<Mamarok> tdn: then change it in powermanagement
<Mamarok> tdn: carful, this can easily overheat the machine though
<Mamarok> careful even
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: what exactly do you want to do, could you just tell it again, please?
<Mamarok> hi rgreening :)
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, i am trying to remove that kde notification area applet permanently in order to use gnome's instead
<remoteCTR1> cos with that one the wifi thing works just fine
<remoteCTR1> and i have been trying to get this fixed in kde for like 10 hopurs now and now i have enuff of it...:)
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: then remove the kde network manager package?
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, is that a very own package for kde??
<remoteCTR1> err. just a sec pls
<Mamarok> it's called network-manager-kde I think
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, aw lord...
<remoteCTR1> it is
<remoteCTR1> and dpkg says its the systray applet for kde for controlling the networkmanager
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, thanks alot once more maam:)
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: yaw :)
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: if you like Gnome, use synaptic as packet manager, runs in KDE too :)
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, basically doing that exclusively with cli tools:)
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, may i ask where you're from?
<Mamarok> your western neighbor country :)
<remoteCTR1> naw i'm not from switzerland i am from austria
<remoteCTR1> so youre french?
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: read what I wrote :)
<Mamarok> what is in the West of Austria?
 * Mamarok did a /whois earlier
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, also war das doch ein freudscher verschreiber vorhin?*g*
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: it was indeed :)
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, hehe
<remoteCTR1> how nice:)
<remoteCTR1> planet is a village right?
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: btw, there is also a german speaking channel, #kubuntu-de, FYI
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, i am aware of that, thanks but i guess there are like 20 ppl in there?
<remoteCTR1> err.. nope its 38*g*
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: well, there are a few very talented amongst them too :)
<remoteCTR1> hehe i am sure about that, yet still in my experience the more ppl the more likely you are to get supported
<remoteCTR1> ...
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: yes, more eyes
<remoteCTR1> aw lord... now i got stacktraces-.-
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<remoteCTR1> Mamarok, r u really a mama?
<Mamarok> remoteCTR1: now it's getting OT :) -> #kubuntu-offtopic
<remoteCTR1> sure:)
<adasz> hi my laptop has reached the critical temperature of 115°C and shutdown. How can i chence the max temperature?
<Serpardum> "Dragon player recommends installing packages for extra multimedia functionality."  Great info.  But why can't it tell me *WHAT* packages it recommends?
<Mamarok> adasz: you shouldn't
<Mamarok> unless you set it lower
<adasz> hm how can i look witch temperatur it have?
<Serpardum> cpu temperature?
<Serpardum> I know that there is a "speedfan" for windows, I'm sure there' something good for linux too
<Mamarok> !lm-sensors | adasz
<ubottu> adasz: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Mamarok> Serpardum, for Dragonplayer estras, check here:
<Mamarok> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Serpardum> oh, it wants me to download the codecs. I know what those are.   Dragon should of said "codecs"  thanks :D
<drif> any way to disable 'tapping' on laptop?
<Dragnslcr> Serpardum- you know what codecs are, but the "average user" most likely doesn't
<mattia> hgdfgfthftf
<mattia> < ! ! >
<Serpardum> Hmm.. trying to install flash.  closest I see is the one for ubuntu 8.04.  I donwload the .deb but get error while trying to install.  which one should I use?
<HaRDi437> for firefox?
<Serpardum> for konqueror, but finding out what I downloaded wont work on x86_64
<Serpardum> I'm starting to hate konqueror thoght, it freeze up for a time a lot
<HaRDi437> yep
<Serpardum> running firefox now
<HaRDi437> for firefox use the flash plugin
<Serpardum> thats what I was trying to do... oh, I'm watching the youtube vido so I think it dled that when I installed firefox
<HaRDi437> kpacktagkit + flash
<Mamarok> Serpardum: there is a flsh plugin in the repos
<Serpardum> now I have to figure out why I cant get any sound
<Serpardum> let me try that then also
<HaRDi437> :D
<Mamarok> flashplugin-nonfree AFAIK
<Serpardum> it oculd find flsh or flash
<Serpardum> let me look again
<HaRDi437> you may also install same addons for bettre integration with KDE
<Zorael> Serpardum: No sound in Flash but sound everywhere else?
<Serpardum> zoreal: I'm not sure.
<Serpardum> I first tried it in a movie in realplayer and no sound there
<Serpardum> now no sound in youtube video
<Zorael> Serpardum: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6883063
<Serpardum> is there some sound file I can try to play taht comes with kubuntu to make srue it's not my headphones?
<HaRDi437> konquerfox for eg
<HaRDi437> And the kde4 + firefox theme (alpha i think but work well for me )
<Zorael> Serpardum: do this in a terminal: "speaker-test -twav -c2"
<Zorael> to test speakers, obviously
<Zorael> HaRDi437: Got a link to Konquerfox? Never heard of it
<Mamarok> HaRDi437: what would that be?
<HaRDi437> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2671
<Serpardum> yeah, tryign that zoreal, nothing but som ebuzzing
<Serpardum> in the correct ears though *shrug*
<Serpardum> but slight buzzing only.  weird
<colinzio> hifd
<Zorael> Serpardum: if you don't do -twav it'll only be static
<Serpardum> got it.
<Serpardum> it was volumes all scrwed up
<Zorael> :3
<Zorael> happens
<Serpardum> alsamixer showed the problem
<Serpardum> the main volume was all the way up, but it was some ohter volumes that were all the way down *shrug*
<Serpardum> thanks for the help, the link did it
<Serpardum> Okay.  Now I have another (same?) issue.  I have headphones plugged in the front, and in the back it goes to my monitor.  In vista if I had the headphones in the monitor speakers wouldn't play.  But now it's playing both, my headphones and the monitor.  Anyway to fix that?  or at least turn off the rear/monitor speakers in software or a program?
<ilkin> hi guys
<ilkin> how to share internet connection in Kubuntu via bluetoth?
<ilkin> *bluetooth
<naffah>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<naffah>                                                                                                                           wach
<Serpardum> How do I open the volume control?  Before it was a speaker on my bottom bar, but once I closed it, it's gone.  Went through all the programs in the applications and settings and see nothing for volume although I can still use the text based alsamixer
<robin0800> Serpardum, I think its an appelet
<Serpardum> ahh, let me try to find ot
<Serpardum> *out
<Serpardum> widget you mean?
<robin0800> Serpardum, Yes
<Serpardum> hmm.. searching for vo doesn't find anything (as in volume control)
<Serpardum> vo brings up quicklaunch and picture frame
<Dragnslcr> Serpardum- you might be thinking of kmix. I think it usually has a systray icon
<Serpardum> it was in there, but somehow it's gone :(
<Serpardum> yes, it is/was kmix
<omar_> hhoolaaaaaaaaaa
<omar_> hay alguien la puta madre
<Dragnslcr> !es | omar_
<ubottu> omar_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<omar_> holaaaa
<bmv> wenas
<chrisrc1> hi
<chrisrc1> i've tried to set up a vpn connection with the networkmanager plasmoid in jaunty. however, everytime i enter data in the field and click ok, it disappears and is not stored anywhere. once i open the dialogue again, all the settings are gone. is this a bug?
<jamo> hello
<jamo> i've got a question
<Zorael> chrisrc1: Sounds like it, so to the launchpadmobile
<chrisrc1> Zorael: ?
<Zorael> chrisrc1: "i've tried to set up a vpn connection with the networkmanager plasmoid in jaunty. however, everytime i enter data in the field and click ok, it disappears and is not stored anywhere. once i open the dialogue again, all the settings are gone. is this a bug?"
<halberd> what are the steps kubuntu takes, from the point when you plug in a device (like a keyboard) to the point when it starts working?
<tsimpson> that has nothing to do with KDE as such, but  the kernel
<marcreichelt> hi there
<marcreichelt> I have Kubuntu 8.04 installed and want to copy files to an external disk with NTFS on it
<marcreichelt> it is mounted correctly, but I am not able to copy files with special characters to it
<marcreichelt> the same hard disk is mounted correctly under Ubuntu 9.04 so that files with UTF-8 characters in the file names can be copied to the disk
<defrysk> marcel, you need to add utf8 to the mount options
<defrysk> marcreichelt,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab  and have a good look at the examples
<marcreichelt> defrysk: I used http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FUSE/ntfs-3g#Manuell and it works now
<marcreichelt> but why isn't the UTF8 option added automatically?
<marcreichelt> I mean on Ubuntu 8.04
<marcreichelt> ok, it works now :)
<marcreichelt> thanks, defrysk
<Guest52611> hey, any1 knows how to change pc name on kde 4.2? :-)
<max_> hallo! Who is from UA?
<max_> Але?
<linux> oiiiiiiii
<max_> Тут хтось про щось говорить?
<max_> чи просто конект і дісконекс?
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu__> he is no russian
<max_> да был я там. просто
<max_> :) я понимаю 3 языка
<ubuntu__> тогда привет
<max_> привет
<max_> сидел страдал, и вот что заметил! припопитке запустить  2 приложения с доступом к звуковому каналу - работает только одна програма.
<solifugus> Can anyone here speak Volcan, to show him off?
<ubuntu__> ну это легко исправляется
<max_> это у все так?
<Pici> !en| ubuntu__ max_
<ubottu> ubuntu__ max_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ubuntu__> тебе на форум forum.ubuntu.ru
<ubuntu__> в поиск
<ubuntu__> sorry
<solifugus> It's not fair.. there's no channel for Ubuntu support in Vulcan!
<max_> ))там много текста мало толка. нету списка каналов, где бы можна было поговорить на тематику ИТ?
 * robin0800_ is away: Gone away for now
<steph_> Salve
<prefrontal> how do I get this compiz mouse effect? http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Showmouse
<prefrontal> i installed all the compiz pkgs, its not there
<steph_> I'm Italian... you??
<error_> how to set public key for kde 4.2 ppa? I can't pdate.
<scorpio> дарова
<romullo> hello... the Amarok 2.1.1 packages are already in the ppa backports?
<xavier__> hi
<xavier__> what the best kde linux for an ati graphic card ,
<carlos_> salut a tous ^^
<carlos_> il y a des francais ici ??
<tsimpson> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<carlos_> ok je voie ^^
<faruk> hello everyone
<faruk> is there a tool that i can slow down the spin  of the harddrive?
<faruk> i think there isnt one or?
<ubuntu> Kubuntu KDE 4 pisses all over Gnome.
<error_> Hi.I have this massage when updating. how to set public key for kde 4.2 ppa? I can't pdate.     any help??
<error_> up sorry
<error_> moment...
<error_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<Pici> !ppagpg
<ubottu> Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<error_> ok
<error_> thx
<error_> mamarok: Hi,can you help me whit this again please, I'w reinstalled kde?
<error_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<error_> mamarok: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<mirco> occhio!
<dende> Hallo zusamm! Kann mir wer sagen wie ich auf Ubuntu herausfinde welche Grafikkarte ich in meinem Laptop habe?
<neversfelde> dende: sudo lshw oder im kinfocenter
<neversfelde> ups, this is the english channel sorry
<neversfelde> dende: jump over to #kubuntu-de if you'd like to talk german
<PhilippeP> Hi all, what's the story behind the 4 blocked updates (linux-header...) ??
<super__rad> PhilippeP what are the 4 packages that are blocked?
<PhilippeP> linux-header , restricted modules generic and image generic all in 2.6.28.11.15
<PhilippeP> 2.6.28.11.42 are currently installed
<super__rad> what are you using to update? (konsole, adept, packagekit)
<PhilippeP> kpackagekit
<super__rad> try opening a console and running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see if it needs to install or remove extra packages. If it needs to install extra then go ahead, if it needs to remove anything and your unsure then ask first
<PhilippeP> Ok it wants to upgrade 2.6.28.13 ... and not delete anything , so it must be a go ! :)
<PhilippeP> going for a reboot , back in 3 minutes I hope :)
<super__rad> haha ok
<drurew> Im looking for "the" sitebuilder for our opensource system , anyone know ?
<PhilippeP> super__rad: it worked , thanks a lot !
<super__rad> no problem, glad it all worked
<super__rad> drurew you looking for something like dreamweaver? or just a good text editor for writing html?
<drurew> super_rad, perferably a gui application, im getting tired of html space fixing :)
<super__rad> drurew, check out quanta
<super__rad> never used it myself but heard a lot of good things about it
<drurew> tx super_rad
<firephoto> anyone else having issues with dbus-daemon using lots of cpu sometimes with 4.3 beta2 ?
 * robin0800_ is back.
<k4r70ng> i have a problem when i installed kubuntu, i come to the startscreen or something and it shows some icons but it seems like it stuck in some kind of loop. any idea what can be wrong?
<k4r70ng> nobody?
<super__rad> bit more information, what do you mean stuck in a loop?
<k4r70ng> it loads some icons like a harddrive a toolset a globe and then the screen turns black and the loading repeats itself
<super__rad> starts again from the beginning?
<k4r70ng> yes the icons reloads
<super__rad> no idea sorry
<k4r70ng> ok will try reinstall it
<yao_ziyuan> open a konsole, type: ls /usr/bin
<yao_ziyuan> maximize the konsole window, and then minimize it
<yao_ziyuan> and then restore it. do you experience slowness in restoring the window?
<yao_ziyuan> better first maximize konsole and then type ls /usr/bin
<yao_ziyuan> if i disable visual effects, it restores almost immediately.
<yao_ziyuan> so the problem is my video card driver...
<dende> thanks! GOT IT
<yao_ziyuan> i suspect i'm devoiced since i bashed kubuntu.
<kaosreign> ho un problema
<__-osh-__> yao_ziyuan: bad gfx drivers are fairly well known. nvidia is fairly broken with kde4 afair.
<k4r70ng> do i have to use the 64bit version if iam on a amd athlon x2?
<yao_ziyuan> __-osh-__: i use ati/radeon
<super__rad> no you don't have to
<k4r70ng> ok than it cant be that problem
<__-osh-__> yao_ziyuan: me too but I still have to use VESA after upgrading to 9.04. slow as hell but working.
<super__rad> which version of ubuntu are you using?
<__-osh-__> yao_ziyuan: and the sound went away. I hate upgrading...
<yao_ziyuan> __-osh-__: vesa? so you can't play opengl games?
<__-osh-__> yao_ziyuan: nope. but I'm not a gamer. i'm a worker... =)
<kaosreign> i have problem with my wireless card Broadcom
<k4r70ng> super__rad: kubuntu Desktop i386 version
<k4r70ng> 9.04
<super__rad> ah right, just checking you weren't using the new alpha
<kaosreign> i have kubuntu Desktop i386 8.4
 * yao_ziyuan realized OpenGL sounds like open girl
<kaosreign> anyone can help me???
<__-osh-__> yao_ziyuan: not in my language...
<yao_ziyuan> __-osh-__: what's your lang
<__-osh-__> yao_ziyuan: .se
<__-osh-__> yao_ziyuan: you?
<yao_ziyuan> __-osh-__: .zh
<yao_ziyuan> __-osh-__: .cn
 * yao_ziyuan expects westerners here to encircle him and ask if he knows 1989's beijing
<k4r70ng> hmm will download and try if ubuntu works instead and then download the kde pack
<__-osh-__> yao_ziyuan: I'm trying to learn mandarin. Damn hard language... =)
<yao_ziyuan> __-osh-__: oral or oral+written?
<yao_ziyuan> __-osh-__: maybe i should use spoken. oral has other meanings.
<__-osh-__> yao_ziyuan: spoken. I'm doing well enough to fool ppl who don't know the language. They atleast thinks it "sounds" like mandarin.
<yao_ziyuan> __-osh-__: why don't you want to learn written as well?
<yao_ziyuan> __-osh-__: also, let's go pm
<__-osh-__> yao_ziyuan: perhaps later. first I'd like to learn to speak it. And I'm offline now. too late for me here.
<k4r70ng> what file to delete if i dont want the dualboot?
<k4r70ng> ive unintalled kubuntu but it still gives me option to use it
<Walzmyn> I'm making my first use of the new updater - what does "4 blocked updates" mean?
<swatto> Please can someone tell me what blocked updates are?
<Walzmyn> swatto: what packages are blocked for you?
<Unksi> the updates are on hold for some reason, either "apt-get upgrade" is used instead of "apt-get dist-upgrade", or the dependencies can not be resolved
<Walzmyn> i'm running the 2.6.30 kernel, all my blocked updates are for the 2.6.28 kernel
<Unksi> that probably causes that then
<swatto> Walzmyn: thats the message im getting, linux-headers, linux-restricted-modules, linux-generic, linux-image-generic
<Walzmyn> I've also got two updates that bug fixes that are for the older kernel
<Walzmyn> I had to build my own kernel to get around a bug
<Dragnslcr> k4r70ng- if you're comfortable editing text files, it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dragnslcr> k4r70ng- otherwise there's the kgrubeditor package that provides a GUI program
<Walzmyn> I'm trying to get previews of videos in dolphin, not having any success
<swatto> The following packages have been kept back:
<swatto>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<swatto> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<swatto> can someone tell me why that is please ^^
<ign0ramus> swatto, usually because of dependencies... does "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" solve this?
<ign0ramus> swatto, here's a good link (with helpful comments, too) http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/69
<swatto> ill have a look
<swatto> ign0ramus: its just downloading now,  100+mb
<ign0ramus> swatto, cool :)
<DaskreeCH> darlek2009: hiya
<swatto> ign0ramus: yep that solved it, thankyou :)
<ign0ramus> swatto, np :)
<qqruzo> aloha
<max_> Hi, I'm having a time problem. Any program that looks to my computer for the time and format uses 24 hour time (but my clock is set to use 12hr time) Why arent these programs seeing the time in 12hr format?
<DaskreeCH> hi darlek
<darlek> hi, Daskree, new to irc
<burn_> my sound works great on desktop [uses alsa] , but sound on firefox is not working [like when watching youtube i dont have sound at all] how to fix this?
<Hxod> Maybe it will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1154678
<Dragnslcr> ign0ramus- hm, I never thought of doing dist-upgrade for the blocked updates. It's weird, though, because this is the first time I've had to do that for kernel updates, and those always installed new packages
<DaskreeCH> darlek: hi welcome :) if you have any questions please ask :)
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, i was running a custom kernel for a while, and i ran into this all the time.  not sure if that was why but 'dist-upgrade' almost always did the trick ;)
<burn_> Hxod: ot working
<burn_> not*
<darlek> I've been installing kubuntu 9.04 on several machines now, and would like to ask where to find help for dell all in one printer drivers
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it's odd, because that link you gave says that any update that requires new dependencies will be blocked, but that's how kernel updates have worked in Ubuntu for a while (new versions of "linux-image-generic" depend on different packages)
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, well, it is a debian article, not sure if Canonical alters the behavior of apt-get (I don't think so...)
<Dragnslcr> I wouldn't think so either
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, i think in the case of kernel updates, the dependencies are automatically brought in, but in other cases with different apps and such, they may not be automatically found (?)
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, i honestly don't know
<staph777> hello all, has anyone run into kernel panic, drive io errors when using hdd passwords + resume from suspend to ram (s3)
<Dragnslcr> Maybe, but 4 of the blocked updates were for a new kernel
<staph777> i've been look everywhere but haven't seen too many hits about the topic
<billydun> What are "Blocked Updates"? and how are they unblocked?
<mib_a5c3dh0y> any messages in the logs?
<ign0ramus> billydun, see here: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/69
<billydun> Tks
<ign0ramus> np
<staph777> no
<staph777> there can't be actually
<staph777> i have a seagate fde which relies on bios ata command to ask for password..with windows s3 works fine, but linux can't write/read the hard drive after resume
<staph777> never asks for password, option to bypass password on sleep does not change anything
<staph777> when the computer wakes, it goes to kernel panic with io read errors since the drive is again encrypted
<Serraphyn> Hi, I'm instaling Kubuntu 9.04 x86 version on an Intel P4-2.8Ghz HT system with 2 40G hard drives, 1Gig of Ram and an Nvidia 6200 LE with 512M ram (video card).  My issue that I am continually having with multiple CDs and different version fo Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and even debian is that when i start the live CD install(Kubuntu/Ubuntu) it comes up with the Kubuntu splash screen with the blue bar and the moving blue bar for a few moments, then the screen goe
<DaskreeCH> darlek: You are having problems?
<darlek> just had a driver question
<echonoob> hello
<max_> Hi, I'm having a 'locale' problem. It's set to 24hr time, when I trun the 'date' command in the terminal it returns the time in 24hr formatting. How can I change this to display 12 hour formatting?
<echonoob> can someone help me with a mouse driver problem
<echonoob> have x61 thinkpad
<Walzmyn> echonoob: just ask
<echonoob> need to get the middle scroll mouse working
<darlek> dell all in one 942 aka lexmark p6250 on the last machine I put kubuntu 9.04 on
<Walzmyn> how can I get my wireless to connect without me having to type in the password everytime?
<Walzmyn> echonoob: hang on, i'll grab that for ya
<Serraphyn> Darlek, lexmark printers after like 42x I think don't work with linux as they require windrivers
<echonoob> ah ok thanks
<Serraphyn> Can anyone help with this? I'm instaling Kubuntu 9.04 x86 version on an Intel P4-2.8Ghz HT system with 2 40G hard drives, 1Gig of Ram and an Nvidia 6200 LE with 512M ram (video card).  My issue that I am continually having with multiple CDs and different version fo Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and even debian is that when i start the live CD install(Kubuntu/Ubuntu) it comes up with the Kubuntu splash screen with the blue bar and the moving blue bar for a few momen
<Walzmyn> echonoob: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint
<darlek> that is what I have seen. hoped there was a solution.
<echonoob> thank you
<Serraphyn> Darlek, only solutions currently is avoid lexmark
<echonoob> i'll try to see if i can follow it
<Walzmyn> echonoob: it's easy, just make a file, copy paste into it
<DaskreeCH> darlek: What works on it?
<darlek> oh well. thanks for helping, Serraphyn
<Walzmyn> DaskreeCH: HP printers work very well
<DaskreeCH> It's dell
<Serraphyn> Walzmyn, any idea on my question?
<Walzmyn> DaskreeCH: oops, i miss read, nm
<darlek> well, I read that the Samsung ML1000 driver would work, but no go
<Walzmyn> Serraphyn:  you question didn't finish on my screen
<DaskreeCH> darlek: It's a dell printer ?
<DaskreeCH> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<darlek> yes, the 942. manual says equivalent to lexmark p6250
<DaskreeCH> Ok :-)
<darlek> thanks, ubottu, will research those links
<echonoob> Walzmyn: i can't seem to copy it over from the desktop into the specified folder
<Walzmyn> echonoob: folder?
<echonoob> the wiki says to put it into the policy folder
<billydun> I think a new kernel was installed with the update.  Gonna reboot and check my log in script.  Back later
<Walzmyn> echonoob ok, do this. Hit alt+F2, type kdesudo kate /etc/hal/fdi/policy/mouse-wheel.fdi
<ubuntu> hello i need help
<DaskreeCH> So the short version is the Dell printer has an equivalent lexmark printer for which the normal way to get it working is to find the equivalent HP printer and install the driver for that?
<echonoob> Could not open location 'file:///home/echo/kdesudo%20kate%20/etc/hal/fdi/policy/mouse-wheel.fdi'
<ubuntu> i had kubuntu on laptop but i wanted to dual boot with xp
<DaskreeCH> ubuntu: Ask
<ubuntu> how can i configure GRUB?
 * Walzmyn grumbles
<ubuntu> only true command?
<Serraphyn> Can anyone help with this? I'm instaling Kubuntu 9.04 x86 version on an Intel P4-2.8Ghz HT system with 2 40G hard drives, 1Gig of Ram and an Nvidia 6200 LE with 512M ram (video card).  My issue that I am continually having with multiple CDs and different version fo Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and even debian is that when i start the live CD install(Kubuntu/Ubuntu) it comes up with the Kubuntu splash screen with the blue bar and the moving blue bar for a few momen
<DaskreeCH> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<darlek> how do I find the equivalent HP printer?
<DaskreeCH> darlek: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-P6250
<DaskreeCH> Doesn't seem to have one
<Walzmyn> echonoob: ok, just do a kdesudo kate which will open kate as admin, then you can paste the text in and save it where you need to
<Walzmyn> i hope
<DaskreeCH> That's about the lowest rating a printer can get
<Walzmyn> Serraphyn: read you posting, it
<echonoob> Walzmyn: Error stating file '/home/echo/kdesudo kate': No such file or directory
<Walzmyn> Serraphyn: it's not complete. just state the problem not your entire hardware list
<echonoob> Walzmyn: it may explain if i say i have ubuntu and not kubuntu? if that helps?
<Serraphyn> My issue that I am continually having with multiple CDs and different version fo Ubuntu, Kubuntu,and even debian is that when i start the live CD install(Kubuntu/Ubuntu) it comes up with the Kubuntusplash screen with the blue bar and the moving blue bar for a few moments, then the screen goes black andit just hangs.  Has anyone seen this issue or have any ideas where to start? the machine will let windows install so I'm not sure what the problem is.
<Walzmyn> echonoob:  oh yeah, that explains a lot! you probably dont' have kate installed!
<DaskreeCH> echonoob: I'm guessing that you haven't the command kdesudo in your home directory ?
<Walzmyn> echonoob: what's your text editor called?
<echonoob> no i just installed ubuntu 9.04 like 30 mins ago
<echonoob> text editor
<DaskreeCH> echonoob: you need gksudo gedit
<darlek> thanks, daskree, have seen the paperweight rating too
<Walzmyn> thanks DaskreeCH, i know nothing about gnome
<Walzmyn> echonoob: not that we mind the company, but what are you doing in the kubuntu channel?
<echonoob> sorry i wasn't getting much help from ubuntu, was hoping better luck here
<DaskreeCH> Walzmyn: I was about to say It's hard getting help in #ubuntu
<Walzmyn> ah
<echonoob> it is, not that they aren't helpful.... just there's alot of questions
 * Walzmyn thinks that fits with his opinion of gnome :)
<DaskreeCH> I know 3 folks who switched to Kubuntu just cause they liked #kubuntu more than #ubuntu
<echonoob> DaskreeCH: so i have gedit open
<Walzmyn> echonoob: how ya like your thinkpad?
<echonoob> i love it
<burn_> how to know is my /dev/shm enabled [for 3D games]?
<echonoob> best laptop i've ever had
<Walzmyn> echonoob: just copy / paste those lines from the wiki, then save it as the file it tells you to
<HiV> hi
<DaskreeCH> !hi |hiv
<ubottu> hiv: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Walzmyn> echonoob: i've got a T61 and I can't imagine using another brand
<echonoob> me neighter
<darlek> thank you all for the help, goodbye
<echonoob> my next one will be just an upgrade, with widescreen
<DaskreeCH> darlek: sorry about the outcome
<Serraphyn> How can I explain this any better?
<darlek> np, Daskree, thanks
<echonoob> Walzmyn: Error while moving "mouse-wheel.fdi".
 * Serraphyn thinks really small words...
<echonoob> i can't copy it over
<ign0ramus> Serraphyn, have you tried the Alternate Install CD? Sounds like a graphics issue.
<Serraphyn> Me boot Kubuntu 9.04, it make pretty spalsh screen. Screen go black soon, computer do nothing. Help please?
<Walzmyn> echonoob: why are you trying to move it? just save it as the file
<Serraphyn> ign0ramus, I've installed debian 5.0 command line and it still on reboot locks up with some wierd errors
<echonoob> i have, but i saved it in my folder
<echonoob> and not the folder i'm suppose to save it in
<Walzmyn> echonoob: if you're saving it to the desktop then trying to move it, you're being blocked because you're not admin
<ign0ramus> Serraphyn, have you read the errors? sometimes they have helpful info
<echonoob> but i wasn't given the option
<echonoob> there is a lock icon above the file
<DaskreeCH> echonoob: sudo move it
<echonoob> i must apologize again guys, i know very little about linux
<DaskreeCH> echonoob: thats why we are here :-)
<Walzmyn> echonoob: that was why we opened the editor as root, that causes less headaches than trying to open the file manger
<aluzza> hi
<Serraphyn> ign0ramus, I'm starting the resinstall of debain to see if I can find the errors
<Walzmyn> echonoob: so did I 5 years ago ( and some would say last month)
<DaskreeCH> Walzmyn: I said that 1 hour ago!
<DaskreeCH> :-D
<echonoob> ok so lets start from the beginning... i did the gedit thing
<DaskreeCH> echonoob: Want  gui way to do it?
<echonoob> paste it
<Walzmyn> DaskreeCH: about me?  :)
<echonoob> saved echo folder
<echonoob> echo = my user name
<DaskreeCH> echonoob: Gui ways are more dangerous :)
<DaskreeCH> Walzmyn: Sure why not?
<echonoob> and can't move it anywhere afterwards
<billyd> Is there a KNR (Kubuntu Netbook Remix) in the works or is there a way to convert UNR?
<Walzmyn> DaskreeCH: just asking, i agree :)
<DaskreeCH> billyd: Yes..ish
<burn_> how to know is my /dev/shm enabled [for 3D games]?
<Walzmyn> echonoob: ok, sudo gedit, then when you save it, change the place it's saved to, don't save it in your /home save it ...
<Walzmyn> echonoob: here: /etc/hal/fdi/policy/
<DaskreeCH> echonoob: if you want to do it in a console then type sudo mv /path/to/directory /path/to/where/it's/going
<DaskreeCH> Or that :)
<Walzmyn> DaskreeCH: if he's new here, lets not hit him with CLI yet, we'll do that next week
<Hydrant> has anyone had luck tethering their 3.0 iphone with kubuntu via USB ?
<aluzza> sorry guys
<DaskreeCH> I wasn't following :) I just knew that he wanted to move a file
<aluzza> do u know some other channel where to talk about anything else?
<billyd> DaskreeCH - I got a ASUS 901 with UNR on a stick and EasyPeasy in ISO stage.  I hate the idea of getting used to Gnome - so much new stuff to learn
<echonoob> success!!!!
<aluzza> i need to practice my english :)
<Walzmyn> echonoob: good deal
<DaskreeCH> echonoob: one nice thing about nearly all Linux editors is that when you save a file it makes a backup of the old version so you can go back if somethign went wrong :)
<ign0ramus> !ot | aluzza
<ubottu> aluzza: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Walzmyn> echonoob: now, if you'll scroll down there's another one that'll make it work after a suspend /resume
<DaskreeCH> So no need to fear saving something where it should be saveed
<aluzza> oh, ok
<ign0ramus> aluzza, have fun :)
<aluzza> thanks
<echonoob> After this reboot, or restart the hal service and Xor
<echonoob> ok.... what is the hal service ?
<DaskreeCH> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<echonoob> and how would i restart it?
<Walzmyn> echonoob: hardware abstraction layer
<aluzza> well, but i need a help about KDE
<aluzza> anybody here use KDE?
<ign0ramus> aluzza, well then this is a good place
<aluzza> jaunty jakalope
<DaskreeCH> aluzza: Ask KDE questions here and english questions in #kubuntu-offtopic
<ign0ramus> aluzza, we all do (mostly, anyway)
<aluzza> ok
<Walzmyn> echonoob: yeah, you'd just need to reboot, but look at fixing that suspend / resume thing before you do
<aluzza> I have a problem I can't resolve
<echonoob> ok
<burn_> how to know is my /dev/shm enabled [for 3D games]?
<Walzmyn> echonoob: same process, different target
<aluzza> at the starting of the system, my partitions aren't mounted
<echonoob> i see ok i will do that now before i restart
<real_ate> omg! i have undercovered a conspiracy ! what is the story with krecordmydesktop in jaunty? it seems like the binary package was there but is not anymore!
<echonoob> brb
<ign0ramus> aluzza, ext or ntfs partitions?
<aluzza> I need somethig to let them mount automatically at the start
<aluzza> ntfs
<ign0ramus> !ntfs-3g | aluzza
<ubottu> aluzza: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Walzmyn> How can I get my wireless to connect at startup without having to type in the password everytime?
<DaskreeCH> real_ate: Reinstall it?
<ign0ramus> aluzza, what is the name of the windows partitions? (eg, /dev/sda2)
<real_ate> DaskreeCH: thats the point... its not in the repos!
<aluzza> the problem is that everytime I have to access to the partitions, then they mount themselves automatically
<Walzmyn> aluzza: NTFS reading works pretty well, but writing is not perfect, read up on it before relying on it
<DaskreeCH> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (jaunty), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<aluzza> sda5 i think
<DaskreeCH> Seems to be there
<ign0ramus> aluzza, well, we can set them to mount automatically on startup for read/write
<ign0ramus> aluzza, you have to be sure.. try "sudo fdisk -l"
<aluzza> just a moment
<aluzza> ok sorry, the two partitions are FAT 32
<aluzza> I was sure they were NTFs..
<aluzza> their name are sa
<aluzza> da
<aluzza> oos sorry,
<real_ate> DaskreeCH: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=krecordmydesktop
<aluzza> sda1 and sda5
<real_ate> its not there on this one!
<echonoob> Walzmyn: is there a way to raise sensitivity of the trackpoint?
<DaskreeCH> oh wait
<DaskreeCH> !info krecordmydesktop
<ubottu> Package krecordmydesktop does not exist in jaunty
<DaskreeCH> oh yeah it doesn't :-)
<olskolirc> that program sux anyway
<DaskreeCH> !info krecordmydesktop hardy
<aluzza> ign0ramus: have u read?
<ubottu> krecordmydesktop (source: krecordmydesktop): kde frontend to recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~alpha1+debian-1 (hardy), package size 75 kB, installed size 300 kB
<real_ate> :(
<DaskreeCH> !info krecordmydesktop intrepid
<ign0ramus> aluzza, yes. i'm hoping ntfs-3g works with FAT32 (i think it does).
<ubottu> krecordmydesktop (source: krecordmydesktop): KDE frontend to recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~alpha1+debian-2 (intrepid), package size 69 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Serraphyn> ign0ramus, I got a whole bunch of things ont his monitor what would be best for me to tell you? lik the last line is [   8.220697] -- [ end trace 685995c43985d585 ]---
<olskolirc> !info kdocker
<real_ate> also... to make matters worse the kwin effect that records the desktop is not installed!
<ign0ramus> aluzza, do: "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<ubottu> kdocker (source: kdocker): minimize all applications to system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 101 kB, installed size 328 kB
<aluzza> ok
<real_ate> i don't know how to get it
<DaskreeCH> real_ate: use that one then
<real_ate> DaskreeCH: will it be ok?
<aluzza> done
<ign0ramus> Serraphyn, hang on
<DaskreeCH> real_ate: I couldn't tell you I've never used either
<Serraphyn> k
<real_ate> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (jaunty), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<echonoob> brb.... will reboot now
<ign0ramus> aluzza, ok, now we're going to edit your fstab... do "kdesudo kate /etc/fstab"
<aluzza> I see it had already installed!
<real_ate> !info recordmydesktop intrepid
<ign0ramus> aluzza, that's fine
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (intrepid), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<DaskreeCH> !info kdeplasma-addons
<ubottu> kdeplasma-addons (source: kdeplasma-addons): plasmoids for KDE 4 Plasma - main package. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1168 kB, installed size 3628 kB
<real_ate> hmm...
<ign0ramus> aluzza, please pastebin your /etc/fstab once you've opened it.
<DaskreeCH> real_ate: try that package
<CoJaBo-Aztec> What are blocked updates?
<aluzza> ok
<aluzza> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<aluzza> #
<aluzza> # Use 'vol_id --uuid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<aluzza> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<aluzza> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<FloodBotK2> aluzza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aluzza> #
<real_ate> DaskreeCH: i was just checking if the backend was the same version
<ign0ramus> aluzza, like FloodBotK2 said, copy the info into http://paste.ubuntu.com and then give me the url
<Dragnslcr> CoJaBo-Aztec- kernel packages?
<DaskreeCH> real_ate: ah good call
<aluzza> ok
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Dragnslcr: Yes
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, this question again? :)
<Dragnslcr> CoJaBo-Aztec- I had the same issue. No idea why though
<aluzza> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/198810/
<Dragnslcr> ign0ramus- heh, seems so
<ign0ramus> aluzza, ok good.  now we make a mountpoint to mount the partition
<Dragnslcr> CoJaBo-Aztec- if you open up Konsole and do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" it'll get the kernel updates
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I get it every few weeks. Never could figure out what it means or how to fix it from the GUI.
<real_ate> DaskreeCH: i can see why it wasn't included
<echonoob> success!!! scrolling works
<aluzza> ign0ramus, i gotta go now, it's just a bit late
<real_ate> its not working with the kwin
<aluzza> will I find u tomorrow?
<ign0ramus> aluzza, ok, bad time to ask an involved question
<ign0ramus> aluzza, maybe :)
<Dragnslcr> CoJaBo-Aztec- I'm not sure how to fix it with KPackageKit either. This was the first time I've gotten it with Ubuntu. Kernel updates never used to have this problem for me
<aluzza> I know, I'ms sorry, really
<aluzza> my sister is gonna kill me, that's why i have to go :)
<ign0ramus> aluzza, i am usually on weekdays around the same times.
<echonoob> thanks Walzmyn
<ign0ramus> aluzza, don't get killed! :)
<aluzza> ahahah
<aluzza> i hope
<real_ate> does anyone know why the kwin effect to record your desktop is not installed by default on my machine?
<real_ate> :P
<aluzza> well i'll be back and i'll also try to explain as better as i can my problem next time
<Walzmyn> echonoob: hey, no problem
<real_ate> i should really have said... does anyone have an idea
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Dragnslcr: I never had anywhere near this much trouble with Adept either, anyone know why the switch to the horribly broken KPackageKit?
<echonoob> Walzmyn: do you know how to raise the sensitivity?
<aluzza> because i've already made a mountpoint!
<DaskreeCH> real_ate: Space on the CD same reason it doesn't ship with 12 wallpapers
<Walzmyn> echonoob: sensitivyity for what?
<aluzza> well guys, gotta go
<echonoob> for the mouse pt
<aluzza> nice night!
<DaskreeCH> !info kdewallpapers
<ubottu> kdewallpapers (source: kdeartwork): wallpapers released with KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 11928 kB, installed size 12372 kB
<aluzza> cya
<aluzza> bey
<aluzza> bye
<FloodBotK2> aluzza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaskreeCH> bye
<aluzza> lol
<real_ate> DaskreeCH: i installed it by doing aptget install kubuntu-desktop
<Walzmyn> echonoob: ah, no, never been a problem, but there's a secion on that wiki page about it.
<DaskreeCH> real_ate: Yeah I need to figure out if that does add in more stuff
<echonoob> ok thanks
<Walzmyn> echonoob: /secion /section
<real_ate> .... and is there any way to install the effect from here?
<echonoob> i guess the hard part was getting someone to point me in some direction
<DaskreeCH> real_ate: in any case check if you have kdeplasma-addons
<real_ate> DaskreeCH: the strange thing is that all the other effects are there... just not the recorking one
<echonoob> thanks, laters!
<real_ate> DaskreeCH: yep... its there
<DaskreeCH> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/record-plasmoid?content=97428
<Serraphyn> ign0ramus, I think you where right that its a video issue, cause what looks like is happening is that the onboard video card does not disable in bios, nor does is stop working when you put an AGP card in.  and I think that is causing the issue
<ign0ramus> Serraphyn, huzzah! :)
<ign0ramus> Serraphyn, do you have regular integrated to try?
<Guest45180> Ladies and gentlemen I have managed an install of 9.04, but I default to console login and I have to do startx to get kde up and running.  I have an Nvidia video card.  I have tried activating the drive from within kde but that does not seem to work and kde is working very slowly.  Any suggestions?
<Serraphyn> ign0ramus, I can but its gonna be so slow I think...
<Dragnslcr> CoJaBo-Aztec- well, if you've ever seen the KDE4 version of Adept, you'd know how horrible it is
<real_ate> DaskreeCH: not really what i'm looking for... anything that is using the recordmydesktop backend is not going to work on kwin
<ign0ramus> Serraphyn, slow is better than not working :)  And then you'll know for sure!
<Hydrant> there are multiple choices for what a device I plugged in can do apparently, according to dmesg: usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 4 choices .... is there a way I can choose one particular config ?
<DaskreeCH> real_ate: Jump into #kwin and see what they recommend then
<real_ate> oh... didn't know it existed ;)
<real_ate> DaskreeCH: thanks for all your help ;)
<Serraphyn> ign0ramus, well it booted
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Dragnslcr: Ive used Adept from KDE 3 with KDE4 on Hardy, and it works fine (and I am still using it due to Intel graphics support being broken in Jaunty)... Why does it seem like the software is only getting worse? o_O
<compilerwriter> How does one switch to an nvidia driver from console I can't seem to get it to work from within kde in Jaunty
<echonoob> what's a good usenet software for linux?
<Serraphyn> compilerwriter, have you tried d/l the nividia driver from nividia with an installer that you run from Command Line Interface?
<DaskreeCH> CoJaBo-Aztec: Lots of transistion points since hardy
<echonoob> i use to use grabit
<DaskreeCH> !info knode
<ubottu> knode (source: kdepim): KDE news reader. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 531 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<DaskreeCH> echonoob: ^^^
<CoJaBo-Aztec> DaskreeCH: Any idea when it will be stable again? Or ready for desktop use even?
<echonoob> DaskreeCH: yes!
<compilerwriter> Serraphyn no I have only thus far tried the hardware program in KDE it suggests version 96, but when I click on activate it doesn't want to activate.
<Serraphyn> compilerwriter, might be a good iea to just d/l the version from nvidia, its in the legacy driver section
<DaskreeCH> CoJaBo-Aztec: Different for each person. What are the issues yo are having ?
#kubuntu 2009-06-19
<CoJaBo-Aztec> DaskreeCH: I tried Jaunty on an EeePC, and it had significant graphics issues, appears that Intel card support is broken. Also KPackageKit is completely broken on that system. I've also noticed that Kubuntu is pretty far from being ready to use as a Windows replacement :/
<ign0ramus> !intel | CoJaBo-Aztec
<ubottu> CoJaBo-Aztec: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
 * ign0ramus has intel chipset too :(
<DaskreeCH> CoJaBo-Aztec: I think that the default install is broken for intel if you turn on backports there should be a fixed driver (I hear)
<DaskreeCH> CoJaBo-Aztec: Not sure what's broken for you with kpackagekit
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ign0ramus: I know. Due to the other issues, I decided to stick with Hardy rather than fix the Intel issues :(
<CoJaBo-Aztec> DaskreeCH: The Kpackagekit error was "A problem we were not expe".
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, i had Hardy too (skipped Intrepid altogether), and loved it.  But now, with some work, my graphics are *almost* as good as on Hardy
<DaskreeCH> CoJaBo-Aztec: Oh god yeah I hate that :) Yeah trying to smooth that stuff out
<CoJaBo-Aztec> On this computer (dell laptop), it works most of the time, all other systems fail with that error almost all of the time.
<compilerwriter> is there a good way within kde to find out exactly which card I have serraphyn.  I have forgotten the model?
<Xet> Hello please sorry the bother but It doesn't load after the splash screen, just the black background and the mouse wheel
<CoJaBo-Aztec> The major improvement on this system was installing "wicd" instead of NetworkManager. NetworkManager is even more broken than KPackageKit o_O
<DaskreeCH> CoJaBo-Aztec: There is an explanation for that. NEtworkmanager hasn't had a first release yet
<DaskreeCH> So it's software that is not even out
<ign0ramus> compilerwriter, lspci will tell you.  you should be able to grep for a specific keyword, but i don't know what that would be
<CoJaBo-Aztec> DaskreeCH: And yet its the default for the final release of Jaunty :/
<DaskreeCH> It was put in because Ubuntu is moving to the new NM and the KDE3 version doesn't support it
<DaskreeCH> The NM was workable for 80% of the situtations so the SVN was pulled and packaged
<DaskreeCH> CoJaBo-Aztec: transitation of NM is the culprit for that one  :)
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, that's why there's wicd ;)
<DaskreeCH> But on the upside a lot of the issues that were found will now be put into the final release which happens before 9.10 so you will have much nicer time going out
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: Isn't choice grand?
<Xet> please I don't know what's happening,  It doesn't load after the splash screen, just the black background and the mouse wheel
<CoJaBo-Aztec> DaskreeCH: The least they could have done was remove the parts of the GUI that dont work. I expect the "buttons are just painted on" effect to be fixed by the time the software is out of alpha lol
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, bless FOSS!
<compilerwriter> Thanks ignOramus
<ign0ramus> compilerwriter, you got it?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Yeah wicd is excelant, even has scripting support and most impotantly all buttons do something when clicked! lol
<mib_b9avnd> i cant hear anything when i use audacity
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, i've been using it regularly since Hardy.  First thing i do is get rid of NM :)
<mib_b9avnd> wicd is the only thing that worked for me with wpa2
<compilerwriter> I will be doing an lspci here shortly thanks for that info.  Got I hope kde slowdown is just because of a bad video driver.
<compilerwriter> Kpacakgeit seems to be broken as well.
<mjaooo> damn i just installed kubuntu and its way to buggy for me
<ign0ramus> compilerwriter, if lspci doesn't show it, 'sudo lshw' certainly will
<max_> Can someone please help me change my Locale. I've tried just about everything to change my time to 12hr format and cant do it.
<DaskreeCH> CoJaBo-Aztec: They work for some people. some people were very happy with it
<DaskreeCH> Xet: Look in~/.xsession-errors
<Mamarok> max_: system settings -> Region & language -> Tim & Date tab
<max_> Mamarok: That was the first thing i tried. Its set to pH. The clock displays 12hr formatting, but everything else that looks to my locale to get formatting uses 24hr.
<mib_b9avnd> any thought, audacity wont make any noise when i hit play
<CoJaBo-Aztec> DaskreeCH: NetworkManager works fine if you only need default settings. Theres just no way to change anything like static IP, DNS, VPN, etc.
<Mamarok> max_: maybe restart KDE? some settings only take effect if the apps is restarted
<max_> Mamarok: I have.
<DaskreeCH> CoJaBo-Aztec: Static IP wsa a known issue
<DaskreeCH> So was hidden essid
<CoJaBo-Aztec> DaskreeCH: AFAIK, it was known in Hardy, still broke in Jaunty lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<Mamarok> max_: then I don't know, sorry :(
<DaskreeCH> :-)
<Mamarok> CoJaBo-Aztec: beahve!
<kaddi> good evening :)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Also it tends to make keys stick...?
<Xet> DaskreeCH: Sorry but what? I'm on a live cd how do I go to xsession-errors?
<DaskreeCH> Xet: Ah in that case restart the Cd and choose the safe video mode
<DaskreeCH> hi kaddi
<ign0ramus> mib_b9avnd, this isn't the best place for Audacity support, but did you try changing your sound source within the app?
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, kind of an off-the-wall question, but can you get flash videos on The Onion to work?
<Xet> DaskreeCH: ok I'll do It thanks
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Anyone know why it would stick keys like that o_O
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ign0ramus: Are you using Adobe flash?
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, yup. not the crippled free version ;)
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: not sure gotta run :) ask it in a more general fashion along with which browser you are using
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, no big deal... have fun!
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ign0ramus: Some flash sites dont seem to work in onquror but work in Firefox. Also make sure JS and cookies are enabled o_O
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, i've noticed that, but some sites will not play flash videos in Firefox, Konqueror, or Opera.
 * ign0ramus can't wait for html5
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ign0ramus: Some require Internet explorer, or need cookies or javascript enabled :/
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, i know i used to be able to watch videos on the Onion web site, but not since Jaunty... 99% of other Flash sites work fine :/
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ign0ramus: There are some Firefox extensions like DownloadHelper to download the video, that tends to work for me when sites dont play lol
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, yeah, and most videos invariably end up on youtube anyway, which works fine for me ;)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Averything ends up on youtube eventually lol
<mib_b9avnd> ign0ramus: i did try changing sources
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, unfortunately O_o
<mib_b9avnd> it was OSS, i set it to ALSA intel which is what muli settings say i have
<ign0ramus> mib_b9avnd, and...?
<mib_b9avnd> well i had an error before
<mib_b9avnd> now it tries to play
<kaddi> ign0ramus theonion.com works fine here with firefox 3.0.11 and flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.22
<mib_b9avnd> but still no sound
<kaddi> so you should be able to get to watch those videos.. I'm not sure how though ;)
<ign0ramus> kaddi, must be something in my config, although i am using adobe-flashplugin....
<kaddi> ah, that might be the difference then ;)
<ign0ramus> mib_b9avnd, check the Audacity forums or their irc channel ... I really don't know much about it
<ign0ramus> kaddi, i'll try uninstalling and using your package
<mib_b9avnd> is it freenode?
<mib_b9avnd> audacity
<ign0ramus> mib_b9avnd, i don't know... it's probably listed on their site somewhere
<mib_b9avnd> ok thank you
<ign0ramus> kaddi, hmm... purged my package, installed flashplugin-nonfree, checked youtube (works fine) checked the Onion (flash player shows up but video never loads)
<ign0ramus> kaddi, same thing in Konqueror and Opera
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ign0ramus: Have any ad blockers?
<kaddi> or noscript?
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, yes, but i've tested them all and have tried firefox in safe mode ... no luck :(
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, and Opera and Konqueror are default installs with no added settings, but can play flash, but not from this particular site
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Weird..
<kaddi> have you ever installed the alternatives to flash? maybe it's some leftover making proglems?
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, yeah, it's more of a puzzle for me to solve than it is missing out videos from the Onion... just noticed this was one site that could reproduce ineffectiveness
<kaddi> *problems
<ign0ramus> kaddi, i've purged all flash-related apps, and now have only 'flashplugin-nonfree' installed
<ign0ramus> kaddi, hmmm... can you view any videos on www.wimp.com ?
<ign0ramus> kaddi, this is another site that used to work, but now no videos play...
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ign0ramus: Does it load the flash player just without the video?
<kaddi> ign0ramus works fine as well...
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec kaddi, weird.  yeah, the player shows up, but the video never loads, and site is "done" loading :/
<ign0ramus> i'm checking my flash settings right now
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ign0ramus: What happens if you visit the FLV URL directly: http://www.wimp.com/loadvideo/504785377bc6c341e0f0b411d906b45f/4a3abc38/eee904e96f901bd7afdb3499a55c6566_mirror.flv
<kaddi> ign0ramus the following plugins are actually installed on my FF: java, default, demoprint plugin, quicktime, divx, shockwave, vlc & windowsmedio player plugin form totem apparently
<kaddi> the last is rather suprising for me.. :p but maybe that's why it is working? ;)
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, that prompts to download the .flv file
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ign0ramus: Does it show the file type as FLV?
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, yup
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ign0ramus: Try saving it and make sure it gives a file larger than 21 bytes?
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, yeah, that will work, but it doesn't solve the issue
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec,  kaddi, i have noticed something though, if i right-click a flash video and go into Flash settings, i can't check the "Enable Hardware Acceleration" button...
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ign0ramus: Does it save properly tho (not cutting off after a few bytes)?
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, let me see
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, it saves as a 9.9MB .flv file
<kaddi> ign0ramus this is checked on my pc.but i can't modify anything in the options, not even close it apparently ... i's buggy :D
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Mine does not even open the flash options lol
<ign0ramus> kaddi, mine is also checked, but i also can't click anything... (clicking does nothing)
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, lol
<kaddi> tab works :)
<ign0ramus> kaddi, hmmm let me try that
<kaddi> but I still can't unselect the hardware acceleration
<ign0ramus> kaddi, i can tab to the options, but space doesn't uncheck it
<ign0ramus> you guys don't have to worry about it... it's not killing me, but i do like a good puzzle :)
<kaddi> are you using compiz?
<ign0ramus> kaddi, nope. no effects at all
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I can rotate Flash videos on the cube just fine lol
<ign0ramus> apparenly you can adjust flash settings here: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager.html but i don't see anything for Hardware Acceleration
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ign0ramus: The only one I see that lists hardware acceleration is just an image..
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, yep...
<kaddi> oh, one more thing, ign0ramus, I don't know if this has anything to do with the problem, but I disabled Ubuntu Firefox Modification add-on
<ign0ramus> kaddi, even in Safe Mode which disables all add-ons but allows plugins (like Flash), the sites still don't work
<xp-killer> my pc going slow as a turtle what is causing it to go sooo slloooow? help please
<ign0ramus> kaddi, CoJaBo-Aztec, do either of you know the difference between 'adobe-flashplugin' and 'flashplugin-nonfree' ?
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, run 'top' command see what's using resources
<kaddi> ign0ramus: google says they are the same thing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1027980
<ign0ramus> kaddi, thanks :)  ... i'm too busy googling stuff too.  Others seem to have this issue as well, but i haven't come across a fix yet :(
<kaddi> ign0ramus: If I'd checked with google first you wouldn't have had to switch between the too of them :/
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: i type top in command nothing happen
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Flash seems flaky for a lot of people in
<CoJaBo-Aztec> linu
<CoJaBo-Aztec> x
<CoJaBo-Aztec> but is seems to work fine for m
<CoJaBo-Aztec> e
<ign0ramus> kaddi, anything reasonable is worth trying
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ...?
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, stop that! :)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I dont know why its dong it! o_O
<CoJaBo-Aztec> *doig :/
<ign0ramus> haha
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ...
<CoJaBo-Aztec> fail :/
<ign0ramus> CoJaBo-Aztec, at least your flash works properly :)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Yeh lol
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: a programe name
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, huh?
<xp-killer> aaa everything bugging out help me
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, that's not very descriptive :|
<xp-killer> i didnt press enter and it send the msg
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: whats the programme wish8.5?can i stop it?
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, have you had your pc exorcised of any daemons?
<xp-killer> lol
<xp-killer> funny
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, 'kdesudo ksysguard'
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<ign0ramus> xp-killer,  find the app and kill it.  it's similar to Windows Task Manager
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: wow 1st time seing this sys guard.how do i know witch programe is slowing me down?
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, they should be sorted by memory or cpu or whatever... see what's eating up resources and kill it with fire!
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, i prefer CLI, so htop is great for this ;)
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, 'sudo apt-get install htop' then 'htop'
<Walzmyn_> Is there a way to see these system info anouncements after they've dissapeared?
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn_, what? the system notifications?
<Walzmyn_> ign0ramus: i guess, there's a little greyed out (i) on my sys tray, messages pop out of it. they dissapear before i can read them
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: how can u like htop?it opens in the shell its weird
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, that's what i like about it - no gui necessary :)
<kaddi> hehe
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn_, and clicking or right clicking gives no response?
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn_, that notification is generally used for things like when you're copying a file from one place to another and such
<xp-killer> ign0ramus:  whats vmsize and vmrss?
<Walzmyn_> ign0ramus: left click nothing, right click just the normal task bar options
<kaddi> xp-killer you can also start ksysguard using ctrl-esc if you don't want to type it into a shell each time :)
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, vmsize is the amount of Virtural Memory
<xp-killer> vmrss?
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, Virtual Memory Resident Set Size... no idea what that actually means, though :)
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn_, there are some settings for Notifications in System Settings, but nothing about how long the notification should appear :(
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: so the ones to stop is the one that uses the most of vmsize?
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: i kill the kicker and my Kmenu bar is gone its not there :s
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, just type in 'kicker' and it will come back
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: type it where?
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, i would look to see what is using either Memory or CPU ... those probably are the culprits
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, in terminal in krunner (alt+f2)
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, terminal OR krunner *
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: but i dont see cpu mark next to the names just vmsize vmrss pid....
<Walzmyn_> ign0ramus: they're really not that fast. It's just htat sometimes i'm  busy or i've steppeed away
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn_, i don't think there's a way to make them stay... yet, anyway
<Walzmyn_> ok, forget that. How can I get the freaking wireless router to connect without having to type my password everytime?
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, if you run 'htop' there is "%cpu" and "%mem"
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, then you can just use up and down arrows to highlight the offender and press F9 to kill it :)
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: yea but its dangerous they keep moving
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, lol yeah they do... alternately, you can use the "kill" command. but i'm wondering why you don't see cpu or memory in ksysguard
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: i find the culpret
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: it was amsn
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, for example, if firefox is acting up, you can do 'sudo killall firefox' to shut it down (sigterm) it immediately.  'man killall'  will tell you more
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, aha! :)
<xp-killer> htop is better your right
<C00LARR0w> anyone have any idea why my ip keeps changing back to a dhcp setup even though i have entered the static in /etc/network/interfaces and if i restart the interface it picks up the static info?
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, i think so. plus if you're ever locked out of your gui, you'll know how to do more things ;)
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: anywayy tanks
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, np :)
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: does it have laptops when you reinstall the os(xp) does the password from befor comes back and block the pc?
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, do you mean your Windows password or a BIOS password?
<xp-killer> ign0ramus: windows.i reinstall and xp for someone he came back the next they and it had passsword on the admin and users?
<xp-killer> sorry it's offtopic but i just want to kno even if u install os the password remains?
<TMKCodes> Hmm... I have some problems with skype. It does not record my voice even tough my mic works :/
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, then they probably set the password(s) manually.  a fresh install of windows will wipe the user passwords.  but yeah, this is offtopic
<ign0ramus> TMKCodes, check alsamixer to make sure all your correct inputs have sound enabled
<TMKCodes> ign0ramus: You mean in KMix?
<ign0ramus> TMKCodes, run 'alsamixer'
<ign0ramus> TMKCodes, use tab button to see more if there are more
<ign0ramus> TMKCodes, on my lappy, i guess it would be the 'capture' setting that i would need to record
<TMKCodes> yeah
<TMKCodes> Wierd they are all open :/
<ign0ramus> TMKCodes, have you checked the audio settings within skype?
<TMKCodes> ign0ramus: yeah, but on test call it calls, but when it asks to speak i speak and when it plays it back nothing comes..
<ign0ramus> TMKCodes, is it nothing, or possibly just *very* quiet?
<TMKCodes> ign0ramus: its nothing..
<ign0ramus> TMKCodes, hate to say it, but this is probably your best bet: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?s=b9b52fcbfb034e12e21d1b45d2d75c8e&showforum=18
<TMKCodes> Might be so.
<ign0ramus> TMKCodes, if it's a skype issue and not a kubuntu issue, you'll get better support there
<TMKCodes> ign0ramus: True. :)
<ign0ramus> TMKCodes, i tried :)
<TMKCodes> ign0ramus: thanks :P
<ign0ramus> TMKCodes, well, i didn't do much, but you're welcome ;)
<kaddi> is it possible to install updates for an "old" kernel? I'm using the 30 and there were some updates for the "normal" 28 kernel.. I would like to install these and see if the visual effects work any better with them.
<ign0ramus> TMKCodes, maybe here? (.pdf warning) http://linux.derkeiler.com/pdf/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2009-03/msg02112.pdf
<ign0ramus> kaddi, yeah, you can... does it say they are being held back?
<TMKCodes> ign0ramus: It really does not matter if it doesnt work i just need to get my windows destop fixed. :/
<kaddi> ign0ramus: yes it says they are blocked (update notifier)
<ign0ramus> TMKCodes, fix it with linux! :)
<ign0ramus> kaddi, 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<TMKCodes> ign0ramus: it's not finding hd's nothing else wrong with it. :P
<ign0ramus> TMKCodes, that's for another channel :P
<TMKCodes> ign0ramus: i know :P
<ign0ramus> TMKCodes, but check bios settings and check hdd connection ;)
<TMKCodes> ign0ramus: i know, have been just lazy :P
<ign0ramus> TMKCodes,  that i can't help you with.  i have that same bug on my system as well :P
<TMKCodes> :D
<kaddi> ign0ramus: lol, 180Mb additional space used, I think I just changed my mind :p But thanks for the answer :)
<tehboriz> "no write access to /tehboriz/home, kde could not start"
<tehboriz> how to fix ^
<ign0ramus> kaddi, it was a whole new kernel, yeah?
<ign0ramus> tehboriz, what app/command are you using?
<tehboriz> ign0ramus, i can't boot into kde
<tehboriz> i get the welcome screen
<tehboriz> but further than that i cannot go
<ign0ramus> tehboriz, sounds like you do not have permissions to your home folder
<tehboriz> ign0ramus, i do though...
<tehboriz> i did chmod +x /tehboriz/home
<tehboriz> just in case
<tehboriz> still a problem
<ign0ramus> tehboriz, that makes it executable
<tehboriz> crap
<tehboriz> how do i make it writable
<ign0ramus> tehboriz, just for example 'sudo chmod -R 777 ~/*' could do it, but that's probably not the recommended way to do it
<tehboriz> sudo chmod -r 777 /tehboriz/home ?
<tehboriz> i wanna go into my linux i don't care what i gotta do >.<
<ign0ramus> tehboriz, "~" is the same as "/home/tehboriz" in your case
<ign0ramus> tehboriz, the command above will probably work, but again, i'm sure that's not the 'proper' way to do it.
<kaddi> ign0ramus I thought it was only an update, but haven't checked. it says: 2.6.28.11.15 and I'm pretty sure it was 2.6.28.11.something before...  But I am currently using a different kernel.
<kaddi> thanks to you ;)
<tehboriz> i'll try it out anyways, thanks
<ign0ramus> kaddi, i know :)  2.6.30 is excellent!  yeah, i think a new kernel (for regular folks) came through today
<ign0ramus> tehboriz, let me know how it goes.  you're essentially giving global read/write/execute permissions to your home directory.  and one last time, that is probably not the recommended way to do it
<tehboriz> okay thanks ign0ramus :)
<ign0ramus> tehboriz, don't yell at me if this produces undesirable effects! :P
<tehboriz> kay brb
<super__rad> is it normal everytime I close a KDE program in gnome "launching knotify" appears on the taskbar then dissapears
<ign0ramus> super__rad, apparently common: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434396
<Walzmyn_> super__rad: don't use Ga-nome but that's probably normal because KDE always hits knotify for system announcements
<Walzmyn_> Whatis the deal with people changing their nicks in here?
<ign0ramus> super__rad, but i wouldn't follow the last guys advice on that thread :/
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn_, it's just one undecided person
<kaddi> I see a ban comming :p
<i> sorry
<i> forgot I was in here
<i> my apologies
<ign0ramus> O_o
<kaddi> :D
<super__rad> thanks, didn't have any errors so thought it was ok but just checking
<ign0ramus> there are some strange folks out there, kids!  say 'no' to strangers!
<kaddi> even if they have cookies?
 * kaddi is going to switch to OT before somebody tells me to :p
<ign0ramus> kaddi, if the cookies are still warm, i'll allow it :)
<ign0ramus> bye kaddi!  i have to go as well
<ign0ramus> gnite all!
<kaddi> have a good night
<kaddi> :)
<kaddi> sleep well and nice dreams :)
<ign0ramus> i'm going out for drinks first :)
<tehboriz> hey whos' the guy who just helped me a few mins ago
<kaddi> he's gone now.. is it working?
<tehboriz> yes :D
<kaddi> great :D
<tehboriz> -r didn't work
<tehboriz> it just said "what's director 777?"
<tehboriz> so i put in sudo chmod 777 /home/tehboriz
<picketfences> Anybody having a problem getting Pidgin connected to the Yahoo! Messenger service?
<tehboriz> picketfences: i have it >.<
<tehboriz> i thought it was just me :2
<picketfences> :tehboriz: Mine worked fine earlier, but now it won't connect. Neither will Kopete, for that matter.
<picketfences> :tehboriz: Could it be a problem with Yahoo! itself?
<tehboriz> picketfences: mine worked before today, and now it won't work
<tehboriz> it might be?
<picketfences> :tehboriz: Thanks. I was starting to worry. :)
<tehboriz> hehe me too, good thing you have the same prob
<picketfences> Now for something a little different: Does anyone use the Banshee iPod program?
<tehboriz> nope
<tehboriz> lol
<tehboriz> "the audio playback device HDA Intel (ALC889 Analog) does not work. Falling back to .
<tehboriz> what does this mean and i want my sound back...
<picketfences> :tehboriz: When that happens to me, normally a logout and login fixes the problem.
<picketfences> :tehboriz: otherwise, I have no idea
<tehboriz> okay that could work
<tehboriz> what does blocked updates mean
<tehboriz> i have "linux generic kernel" under it
<picketfences> :tehboriz: I'm not entirely sure. I've seen that, too, but it doesn't seem to affect anything major.
<tehboriz> okay
<tehboriz> i can't update. says i need permissiosn
<tehboriz> omfg
<kaddi> it means the updates are not installed because some other package installed are not compatable withit
<picketfences> :tehboriz: What version of "linux generic kernel" does it say is blocked?
<picketfences> :kaddi: Thank you, I did not know that.
<picketfences> :kaddi: How can we figure out which package(s) have the conflict?
<tehboriz> linux-generic-2.6.28.11.15
<tehboriz> gonan try doing a relog to see if sound fixed
<picketfences> Good luck
<kaddi> tehboriz: I don't know how you can check this.. I know that aptitude will show you unmet dependencies. When you type uname -a  into your shell it should show which kernel you're running, so you can see if the version you have is newer then the one you want to install
<tehboriz> crap, sound only works when i'm root
<tehboriz> and that's stupid.
<kaddi> tehboriz: apt-cache policy "package name" will also tell which version of package you have installed and which are available for download
<kaddi> in this case package name is "linux generic"
<kaddi> sorry "linux-generic"
<tehboriz> installed: 2.6.28.11.15, candidate: 2.6.28.13.17
<tehboriz> how do i force it to update? that might be messing up my sound
<kaddi> tehboriz: I don't really know... When I asked earlier I was told "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" should do the trick.. but I can't tell you if there are any risks involved
<tehboriz> i am doesn't afraid of risks
<tehboriz> google says otherwise, i think i'll listen to you first
<tehboriz> wooohooo 1000kb/s
<kaddi> hehe
<tehboriz> 1229 now
<tehboriz> okay i updated it now
<tehboriz> should i log out and log back in?
<tehboriz> woaa okay i have 48 updates now
<kaddi> i believe kernel updates are one of the rare occasions where a reboot is needed... and it certainly shouldn't hurt ;)
<Kira_Light> anything better for the kernel? is there a link to what has been changed?
<Kira_Light> nevermind, can google later. reboot needed
<burn_> how to execute files? [that arent .sh] ?
<tehboriz> yay everything works now :)
<tehboriz> new version of amarok too!
<kaddi> great :D
<kaddi> I know :D
<tehboriz> lol anything good about it?
<tehboriz> woa i can bookmark parts of songs
<kaddi> I haven't really tested it.. still have the same probs as before ;)
<tehboriz> a completely useless feature for me
<kaddi> hehe
<tehboriz> now i can't get rid of the bookmakrs
<kaddi> they're going to take over your PC .o
<kaddi> :o
<tehboriz> crap yeah
<tehboriz> they're right in the middle of a good song
<tehboriz> and the little popup won't go away!!! :@
<burn_> my [devices that is plugged in] doesnt work i have sata and ata dvd, when i inster dvd into sata dvd rom it doesnt show that dvd is inside the tray, and cant eject the cd with the program or [clicking the buttion on cd-rom]
<Zxcvb> is there anything in kubuntu that won't work at all with an i586 CPU
<burn_> i eject it manualy kons> eject /dev/scd0
<burn_> how to fix this?
<Zxcvb> it runs at about 800MHz P3 speed, but only supports the i586 instruction set
<Zxcvb> specifically, does anything need CMOV or other i686 instructions?
<kalak> Hello everyone
<burn_> how to execute executable files?
<burn_> from the console
<Kira_Light> you have permissions to the file?
<burn_> yes
<Kira_Light> check the drive to see if you mounted with the noexec flag
<Kalak> cd to directory then ./<filename>
<burn_> say cannot execute binary file
 * Kalak is currently bashing his head into his desk due to kopete yahoo issues again
<burn_> Kira_Light: how to check that?
<kaddi> burn_ type "mount" into your shell and check for the drive.  check if noexec is listed as an option
<burn_> Kira_Light: there is /dev/sda6/ ; proc ; sysfs ; varrun ; varlock ; etc....
<burn_> i need to check the /dev/sda6 ?
<burn_> (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<darlek> Hello, I have been setting up Kubuntu 9.04 lately, and it seems harder for new users than 8.04 with KDE 3.5. Any advice on setting up a stable, easy to use installation for non technical users?
<burn_> darlek yes dont press anything :D
<kaddi> burn_ where is the file you want to execute?
<burn_> in my /home/burn
<darlek> yea, I know. I can just set it up dual boot just to use for internet to keep windows from getting hacked up, but what a waste of open source
<darlek> also, they press stuff
<kaddi> ok, then the partition should ne fine :)
<burn_> :D
<burn_> then how to execute it since the sh filename not working
<burn_> might be some other shell?
<Kira_Light> burn-: type grep noexec /proc/mounts
<Kira_Light> get anything?
<burn_> yep
<burn_> grep noexec /proc/mounts....
<burn_> none /sys sysfs
<burn_> none /proc proc
<Kira_Light> anything for the mounted drive that your file is located on?
<burn_> nothing
<burn_> i just dont know wich type is this file [it is executable] but dont know how to run it
<Kira_Light> try sudo chmod a+x filename
<burn_> if i click it  i get open with, shing from console says unexpected ")" , ./filename says cannot execute binary file
<kaddi> you sure this is a linux executable? :p
<burn_> yes
<burn_> a+x shows nothing
<Kira_Light> that command should set the file to execute. try launching
<burn_> nothing
<burn_> nvm its not that matter, thnx for help :D
<Kira_Light> what type of file is it...lol, type: file filename
<Kira_Light> :o
<Nosg> Hey guys, help me get this to the frontpage, will you? Thanks! http://digg.com/linux_unix/Having_a_Mac_costs_an_extra_400
<Zxcvb> will I be missing anything if I switch from slackware to kubuntu (thinking of switching as it is a royal pain to compile all the multimedia stuff manually, among other things)?
<kurumin> oi
<leandro> o
<leandro> hi
<milo_> please how do I change open office into french?
<wizardslovak> in grub how should i change kubuntu to be first to boot?
<xiaket> wizardslovak: check the "default num" section in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wizardslovak> shouldnt i see "grub editor" in system settings
<petike> Hi, I just reinstalled Kubuntu (had the wrong version the first time, turns out my computer is 64bit). Someone here helped me install a NVIDIA driver on the previous Kubuntu after I complained that it crashed a lot...does anyone know where I can find the link to download and install that file?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> 51 -!- NightHawk1 [n=NightHaw@c-67-183-0-22.hsd1.wa.comcast.net] has joined #euphoria
<CoJaBo-Aztec> 22:57 < unkmar> The RESUME button is the Most prominent button on the printer itself.  Probably big and green.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> 22:
<CoJaBo-Aztec> How did I manaage to do that? o_O
<KyoMetal> hola
<beatzz_> Got this weird border around 1/2 of my screen at the login screen for kubuntu
<beatzz_> like i can move my mouse cursor off the side of the screen
<beatzz_> and it reveals a black border
<beatzz_> any ideas?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> beatzz_: Mine does that too, but it goes away after logging in.
<beatzz_> yea it go';s away after login for me as well
<beatzz_> but I would like it to not happen at all
<CoJaBo-Aztec> beatzz_: Changing the resolution of the login screen might help. Not sure where the setting is, tho Google would probably help (I never bothered to fix mine)
<gecko_> hello
<gecko_> i have any question
<Serpardum> How do I default links to firefox instead of konquer?
<davidjheinrich> how do I find out what Ubuntu calls my various keyboard keys?
<davidjheinrich> i.e., what does it call the "[" and "]" keys? I want to assign hem to wacom buttons
<petike> My KDE desktop has dissappeared; I restarted the laptop after installing a graphics driver and instead of KDE I'm just given the default Ubuntu. Anyone know how to fix this?
<korneliorogelio> is it possible that the kernel -13 is causing kopete to close with an error?
<petike> Uninstalling the graphics driver didn't work
<petike> kornel: I'm sorry, I'm still a newbie at all things Linux.
<alesan> hi do you know what to do how to install support for bluetooth file transfers on KDE 3?
<Serpardum> petike: your file is messed up.  it's .. umm. x11.conf I think?  let me find it
<korneliorogelio> can some one please check this out and give me a hand? http://paste.ubuntu.com/198926/
<petike> Thank you. If it helps, the logon screen is the same KDE. Once I login, a query asks me whether I'd like to delete the KDE file. I chose no, of course.
<Serpardum> look at: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Serpardum> that probably describes your old card
<subcool> someone help me with my raid mount plase-
<subcool> im lost
<Serpardum> hmm. mine is just all "default" this and "default" th at
<Serpardum> or "configured"
<Serpardum> it must be the video drivers you need or soemthing
<petike> Serpardum: it isn't saying much except: Section "Device"
<petike> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<petike> EndSection
<petike> Section "Monitor"
<petike> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<FloodBotK2> petike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<petike> EndSection
<petike> Sorry about that. I was just going to post the file results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/198928/
<petike> Serpardum: this happened after I installed the driver.
<Serpardum> yeah, I think you need to install the video driver somehow
<Serpardum> maybe the driver is bad
<Serpardum> how did y ou install the driver?
<Serpardum> or maybe your desktop resolutio it was left at is higher than your current card can accept
<Serpardum> not sure
<petike> from the Hardrive Drivers program
<petike> When I unchecked and restarted, it didnt change back to KDE
<alexshenoy> i was wondering if anybody was having problems with kde's effects where they lock up xorg
<alexshenoy> i had them lock up xorg the other day. b/c it wasnt rendering them properly
<alexshenoy> i tried to restart kdm for vc1, but that didn't work and just locked up the entire xorg server. i had to hard reset
<subcool> what does this mean?
<subcool> mount: you didn't specify a filesystem type for /dev/sda1
<subcool>        I will try type hfsplus
<subcool> /dev/sda1 on /mnt type hfsplus (ro)
<FloodBotK2> subcool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<subcool> 3 lines isnt flooding
<DaskreeCH> !info skrooge karmic
<ubottu> skrooge (source: skrooge): Personal finances manager for KDE4. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.8-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 2516 kB, installed size 5560 kB
<subcool> someone please tell me what that outputmeans?
<Serpardum> Hello, how can I prevent kubuntu from automounting my hard drives:?
<subcool> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/selectively-disable-partitions-in-kdehal-automount-723073/
<subcool> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/temporarily-disable-automount-337278/
<Serpardum> looking at the links subcool, thx
<subcool> i didnt really skim them- but good luck.
<Serpardum> any idea what replaced kcontrol?
<Serpardum> unfortunately kcontrol is obsolete and teh 2nd one is only temproary
<p_quarles> Serpardum: systemsettings
<DaskreeCH> Does anyone use Skrooge?
<Serpardum> It's annoying to run kate, edit a file such as /etc/fstab then not be able to save it.  Have to go to a command prompt and kbesudo kate and reedit the file
<Serpardum> is there a way to have kbesudo kate as an icon?
<Serpardum> where is systemsettings?  In applications->settings I only see QT4 and java settings
<Serpardum> found it
<Serpardum> that worked for setting default to firefox
<Serpardum> thanks p_quarles
<Serpardum> now still trying to find out how to disable automounting
<Serpardum> mgiht be in advanced tab
<Serpardum> no :/
<DaskreeCH> Serpardum: yes you can have kdesudo as an icon. You can also press alt+f2 and type in kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<Serpardum> I found the answer as to how to stop automounting my HDs.  The easiest way I foudn was to add an entry in fstab with noauto
<Serpardum> I still see them in dolphin, but get an error they're not mounted when I try to access (which is fine by me)
<pulaski> Hello, I run kubuntu with kde4 and jaunty 9.04 now.  I have an older Microtec USB ScanMaker 4850 scanner I haven't been able to run under earlier ubuntus.  Does anyone know of an up to date resource for a list of compatible hardware and or drivers for jaunty 9.04?
<DaskreeCH> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<zoiss> hey guys. have you also got  4 blocked linux kernel updates?
<digdeep> yes
<digdeep> I did "apt-get install all of them"
 * DaskreeCH never installs new kernels
<digdeep> hm, wait for it then
<zoiss> is it just blocked because of a wrong discription of the version number?
<|Ryan> I need halp with installing Kubuntu 9.04 from the ISO - When i click the wubi in the Kubuntu 9.04 ISO, it comes up with the Ubuntu installer and when I click on the select desktop environment and click Kubuntu, it goes to the installation and downloads it all over again. Anyone know how I can resolve this?
<Peace-> hey guys i have a big big big problem
<Peace-> i can't connect to wifi ..wpa-psk
<Peace-> atheros with ath5k driver here
<Peace-> and i have tried with madwifi too
<Peace-> but this fucking network manager doesn't work
<bazhang> Peace-, please watch the language
<|Ryan> Can anyone help me?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Peace-
<max_> Where do i put fonts that i have downloaded?
<max_> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<shock_day13> hey fellows i have some blocked updates.................how to unblock them?
<Peace-> bazhang: ty
<shock_day13> hey fellows i have some blocked updates.................how to unblock them?
<bazhang> shock_day13, you can individually install them if you wish, though may be a good idea to wait
<Peace-> bazhang: but i can't underestand 1 thing.... it said a pre shared key on ASCII ...well on my router i have written a easy password like this 1234545
<Peace-> what shall i put then ? in ASCII
<Peace-> and is a wpa-psk
<Peace-> and with kubuntu 8.04 was working fine
<bazhang> Peace-, does it connect without any encryption at all? also what does ifconfig show as well as iwconfig (in konsole) you may need to associate the ap and follow the other steps outlined in the link
<Peace-> ok i am going to check some stuff
<Peace-> i will use uncrypted network
<bazhang> just to check it first
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com with the output of those two commands Peace- (ifconfig  iwconfig )
<tony_> Is there a program for ubuntu that I could burn wii Iso's with?
<tony_> Anyone?
<bazhang> wii ISO?
<tony_> Yeah
<bazhang> wii games come on DVD's
<tony_> When you dump them to back them up its an iso...
<bazhang> why not just use the original DVD? doubt a re-burned ISO will work
<dROg> anyone using pidgin online ?
<user6> hello boys... In konqueror what it means the green asterix "*" showed in the first coloumn of the images files (in text view) ?
<user6> hello boys... In konqueror what it means the green asterix "*" showed in the first coloumn of the images files (in text view) ?
<user6> I explane me better... you can see it on http://www9.picfront.org/picture/Lq0L0jmf/img/asterix.png
<eagles0513875> hey guys what is the hp program that manages plug and play hp printers
<ubuntu__> hi
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> have upgrade to openoffice 3.1 on my kubuntu 9.04 with kde 4.2.90.. now.. openoffice looks really strange.. i can work.. but it don't have the gtk look i configured in system settings. i use this sources for oo.org 3.1: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<noaXess> any idea, experience?
<noaXess> i se, that there is no openoffice.org-kde package.. which i think has the right look in it..
<fincan> hi, I have a problem with a new install that there are some blocked content in update list; linux-XXXs and there is no update for the new kernel update(2.6.28-13).
<fincan> hi, I have a problem with a new install that there are some blocked content in update list; linux-XXXs and there is no update for the new kernel update(2.6.28-13). any idea?
<fincan> hi, I have a problem with a new install that there are some blocked content in update list; linux-XXXs and there is no update for the new kernel update(2.6.28-13). any idea?
<fincan> hi, I have a problem with a new install that there are some blocked content in update list; linux-XXXs and there is no update for the new kernel update(2.6.28-13). any idea?
<fincan> lol, all sleeping?!?! :)
<fincan> hi, I have a problem with a new install that there are some blocked content in update list; linux-XXX-2.6.28.11.15 and there is no update for the new kernel update(2.6.28-13). any idea?
<fincan> nevermind, I ve solved problem with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Well this means that Kpackageit doesnt have "dist-upgrade" options?
<net_> ciao
<net_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<net_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aluzza> hi
<Serpardum> Yello
<aluzza> :)
<aluzza> maybe i'm just off topic, but i'd like to know if there are other channels where it si possible to talk about anything
<bazhang> aluzza, #kubuntu-offtopic for non-support kubuntu/ubuntu stuff ; #defocus for freenode off topic chat
<aluzza> tnx
<ayush> hello
<ayush> any indian
<Serpardum> I have VirtualBox OSE icon on my desktop.  I want to move it to my favorites, but I cant' find it in my applciations
<Serpardum> I type in Vir and it doesn't show up
<ayush> Copy or past :)
<Serpardum> strange, I found it
<Serpardum> in applciations,.  but not when it searched *shrug*
<tam> hi everyone
<amgarching> I see this in "dmesg": udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1 Why does it do it?
<petrus_> tem alguem ai?
<noaXess> does anybody work with krdc in kde 4.2.90?
<noaXess> can't open any bookmark with doubleclick
<joschi> hi
<stephan_> noaXess: same bug here
<noaXess> stephan_: okay.. than it's a but in kde 4.2.90.. so it's beta 3.. so wait for next release.. thanks for confirmation
<stephan_> noaXess: it's still sort of usable, because its possible to enter the server over the "adress bar"
<noaXess> stephan_: yes i saw that..
<Serpardum> ack, I can't do alt-171 to do 1/2 symbol in kebuntu?  How would I generate/use that?
<noaXess> !search nvidiA
<ubottu> Found: nouveau, tvout, nodeco, twinview, aiglx, binarydriver, nvidia-beta*, nonxgl, effects, nvidia
<noaXess> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<compilerwriter> Hiya BluesKaj
<compilerwriter> I am beginning to thing that jaunty really bites.
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, bites...in what way ?
<compilerwriter> The big one.
<petsounds> hello, how can i send songs to ipod ? thank you
<compilerwriter> I finally got nvidia drivers installed.  no easy feat.  My machine is now running slower than molasses.
<digdeep> petsounds: on kubuntu?
<compilerwriter> I am having trouble with kpackageit.  I am about ready do a clean install of ibex and go on with life.
<slow-motion> hi
<marco_> hey
<what_if> My application launcher stopped working so I deleted and re-added the widget. The replacement one works... but the nice new kde4 menu setup is gone. How do I restore the original menu?
<Dragnslcr> what_if- you mean you added the KDE3-style K menu, and you want the new style instead?
<what_if> um.... hold on...
<what_if> lol... thats exactly it. There are 2 in the widgets menu.
<what_if> Didnt know there was 2... thank you.
<Dragnslcr> Heh, no problem
<Dragnslcr> I'm just glad there are two different menus. I can't stand the new one
<Dragnslcr> But that's the beauty of choice
<what_if> you know anything about SMART? after my last update (kernel) it stopped working. Errors with "S.M.A.R.T. not available"
<compilerwriter> KpackageKit has honked me off I'm apt-getting synaptic.
<digdeep> compilerwriter: what is wrong?
<Dragnslcr> It's still better than the KDE4 version of Adept
<compilerwriter> Kpackagekit keeps crapping out on me.  Something about the need to fork.
<compilerwriter> The backend is taking too long.
<compilerwriter> I can't update the system.
<compilerwriter> grr.
<Dragnslcr> When I had that error, it didn't stop me from doing anything
<Dragnslcr> I only got it after I did something
<Dragnslcr> It got fixed in KDE 4.2.3 or 4.2.4, too
<compilerwriter> I can't seem to get updated to 4.2.4 because of that error.
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<compilerwriter> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<aamache> hello guys
<aamache> anyone knows  what is the command to go to network drive using terminal?
<genii> aamache: It depends on the kind of network drive... samba/nfs   etc
<aamache> samba
<arvid> I have a question. I'm running kde4.3Beta2 and have been running kde4 since before 4.0. It has come a long way, but it feels like plasmoids still doesn't work very well. is that just me? some - like "folder view" works great, but installing plasmoids from kde-look (with the built in installer) never seems to succes. either the plasmoid never shows up, or just doesn't work
<Dragnslcr> aamache- smbclient
<aamache> ok thx i ll try now
<kaddi> how do I delete a user from my system?
<Serpardum> there is a command for that
<Serpardum> cant' remember it though.
<Serpardum> although there's probably a way in settings, let me look
<Dragnslcr> kaddi- K Menu -> System -> KUser
<Serpardum> ahh, there it is
<ign0ramus_> hi kaddi.  do you ever sleep?
<kaddi> lol, I was gonna ask the same about you :D
<ign0ramus_> kaddi, well when you see me, its evening hours for me, but my boss left work early today, so I'm free to chat all day :)
<kaddi> bbtw tehboris came back yesterday to say that your advice helped him :)
<ign0ramus_> kaddi, good to know. . . what i told him probably wasn't the best solution (i made that clear to him), but i knew it would allow him to log in again
<victim> using 9.10 with KDE3, my locale seems to be wrong, Thunderbird and OO.o both think I'm using a US system but the system settings claims I am using en_gb. How can I check what local I am really using and how do change it?
<victim> ooops, that should be 9.04
<ign0ramus_> !locale | victim
<ubottu> victim: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<konstantin> народ - как кодеки  в кубунте установить
<konstantin> ?
<Mamarok> !ru | konstantin
<ubottu> konstantin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> konstantin, #ubuntu-ru
<victim> do I need the *.utf8 version or the locale without?
<ign0ramus_> victim: you'd want like en_GB.utf-8
<Mamarok> victim: UTF-8 is always a good choice
<konstantin> how does install kodeks in kubuntu?
<victim> thank you
<ign0ramus_> !codecs | konstantin
<ubottu> konstantin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> konstantin, kubuntu-restricted-extras
<konstantin> thanks
<bazhang> konstantin, also check out medibuntu.org
<ign0ramus_> konstantin: you may want to add the medibuntu repos too
<bazhang> jinx
<ign0ramus_> what bazhang  said ^ :)
<bazhang> :)
<zer0o> hi guys, how do i get permissions to write on a cd?
<ign0ramus_> zer0o: what app/command are you using, and what errors do you receive?
<zer0o> ign0ramus_: when i put it in usually an icon appears on the desktop, i click on it and i can see whatz in, or with k3b i can write on it, its a couple of days, the icon appears but apparently it does not automatically mount it as it used to do before, and when clicking on it dolphin says "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave" "klauncher said: unknown protocol"
<ign0ramus_> zer0o: is the disc mounted?
<zer0o> usually its automatically mounted as soon as i put it in as i said before
<zer0o> now it is not i guess
<ign0ramus_> zer0o: let me look around ... i have the distinct disadvantage of being at work on a windows box, so i cant check my own system like normal :/
<zer0o> alright cool, anyway a "mount" from terminal gave no "cdrom0" or "scd0" as mounted drives so it does not mount it automatically anymore
<ign0ramus_> zer0o: does your fstab contain an entry for the cd drive?
<zer0o> giving this mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only the output is mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
 * ign0ramus_ wishes he was on his linux box
<zer0o> yes it does, i compiled it one year ago and it always worked correctly
<kaosreign> i murt de broadcome
<kaosreign> how can i install bcm4306 driver on kubuntu 8.04
<kaosreign> ????
<kaosreign> anyone can help me???
<ign0ramus_> !broadcom | kaosreign
<ubottu> kaosreign: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kevin__> how to run vista on kubuntu
<ign0ramus_> !vm | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<kevin__> vmware downloaded but fails on kubuntu 64x
<Serpardum> kevin__: tru virtualbox
<Serpardum> *try
<ign0ramus_> kevin__: get the one from www.virtualbox.org - the one in the repos is limited (because of it's free nature)
<Dragnslcr> I think qemu is supposed to be the "best"
<Dragnslcr> If you have a newer processor, kvm is also supposed to work really well
<kevin__> it has been downloaded from www.virtualbox.org but cannot install it still gives error
<p3tre> hi
<Cedna> right
<Cedna> qemu more faster than past
<kevin__> i downloaded amd 64x virtual box
<p3tre> can i ask something about my kubuntu 9.4?
<kevin__> as i have i7 processor
<p3tre> i have a little problem whit my player
<p3tre> on youtube
<p3tre> in full screen  slows
<Cedna> p3tre, on konqueror?
<p3tre> in know the name  kubuntu 9.4 KDE
<p3tre> i`m a new user of linux
<Cedna> hmm.
<p3tre> when is minimized i see clear the video
<Cedna> try in firefox. konqueror's ns-plugin wrapper is slower.
<p3tre> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<p3tre> i use firefox
<p3tre> same problem
<p3tre> i can`t watch the video in full scren but audio it`s runing correctly
<Cedna> trying another video? but still have same problem?
<p3tre> yes
<Cedna> hm..
<p3tre> i have sm player for movies
<p3tre> but there it`s all ok
<Cedna> i think you was watching video in HD, or plasma's some widget or kwin's some effect make does problems.
<Cedna> it correctly work in here.
<p3tre> i watch the video normal not in HD  but same problem
<p3tre> the internet connection is good ,,,
<p3tre> i don`t know what to do
<DaskreeCH> kevin__: Why don't you install from the repos?
<p3tre> what is repos ?
<DaskreeCH> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<DaskreeCH> p3tre: Try kill plasma :) might help
<p3tre> how ?
<DaskreeCH> open a konsole and type kquitapp plasma
<Cedna> you installed video driver?
<p3tre> yes
<DaskreeCH> Your background etc should disappaear
<DaskreeCH> try run the video full screen and see if it's still slow
<p3tre> damn
<p3tre> and now how i find mozilla
<p3tre>  :D
<DaskreeCH> Alt+tab ? :)
<DaskreeCH> Wait mozilla was closed?
<p3tre> yes
<p3tre> :P
<DaskreeCH> alt+F2 -> firefox
<DaskreeCH> Linux is great :)
<p3tre> how i put the plasma back ?
<DaskreeCH> p3tre: just type plasma in konsole
<p3tre> same problem
<p3tre> whit no plasma
<DaskreeCH> p3tre: ok I was just wondering if it was a CPU issue
<cabrey> I'm new to KDE, how can I customize it? I've looked everywhere, but can't find any settings app or collection of settings panels
<DaskreeCH> The new flash is stupidly CPU intensive and sometimes stripping out larger processes helps
<DaskreeCH> cabrey: try system settings
<zer0o> trying to mount my burner it says "incorrect invocation or permissions"
<zer0o> what does that mean?
<cabrey> DaskreeCH, wow how did I miss that? thanks!
<DaskreeCH> it means very broadly that either you called it wrong or you called it correctly but you don't have the right to mount it
<zer0o> well, so how do i solve it?
<zer0o> is there a way to find my burner UIID so im not gonna call it wrong?
<DaskreeCH> Well how are you mounting it?
<zer0o> the secondo message was "mount: no medium found" is kubuntu trying to talk with his dead granny? :d
<zer0o> i did from a terminal, now im trying from system settings, but there's no way
<DaskreeCH> Kubuntu is a her!
<DaskreeCH> What command are you using?
<p3tre> pffffffffffff
<zer0o> even if till yesterday it was working perfectly
<davidjheinrich> button
<zer0o> alright i gave a "sudo mount /dev/scd0"
<DaskreeCH> and there is a disc in there?
<davidjheinrich>  how do I find out what Ubuntu calls my various keyboard keys?
<DaskreeCH> !keymap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymap
<davidjheinrich> i.e., the "-" on numberpad is called "NumpadMinus"
<DaskreeCH> dumb bot
<DaskreeCH> Oh umm xmod I think
<ign0ramus__> davidjheinrich: xmodmap
<zer0o> DaskreeCH: i'll make u a pastebin with all the commands and output ive given and received, this way it'll be quicker, just give me 2 mins :D
<DaskreeCH> xmodmap That's it :)
<DaskreeCH> Great
 * ign0ramus__ high-fives DaskreeCH
<p3tre> somoeone have a solution ore opinion for my problem?
<supernix> Hiya gang
<supernix> sup
<davidjheinrich> ign0ramus: yea, that's like it...but I want to find out what he [ and ] keys are called
<ign0ramus__> p3tre: i'll always have an opinion, not always a solution ;)
<DaskreeCH> p3tre: You are on Jaunty I assume?
<Cedna> run konsole, type glxgears.
<p3tre> jaunty is ?
<ign0ramus__> davidjheinrich: a cheap-o way to do it (if you only need to know a couple) is to go in System Settings, and act as if you're going to set a keyboard shortcut
<p3tre> !Jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<ign0ramus__> davidjheinrich: when you click the trigger button, it will tell you the name of the key
<p3tre> yes
<p3tre> ubuntu 9.04
<ign0ramus__> davidjheinrich: but xmodmap doesn't do that?  sadly, i'm at work and have no linux to check :(
<Mamarok> p3tre: are you using Gnome?
<supernix> I am working on moving a partition from one to another and enlarging the partition I copied the original using Gparted and pasted it to the new partition and enlarged it now I am curious should I now delete the original partition and enlarge the newer partition even more
<p3tre> !Gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<p3tre> yes
<davidjheinrich> ign0ramus: xmodmap just shows the control keys (CTRL, SHIFT, SUPER, ALT) for me
<ign0ramus__> davidjheinrich:  try xev then
<Serpardum> what is the command to see how much free space my hd has left?
<Mamarok> p3tre: you should ask in #ubuntu then, here is support for Kubuntu with the KDE desktop
<Mamarok> Serpardum: df -h
<Serpardum> thanks
<p3tre> sorry
<Mamarok> yaw :)
<p3tre> here is the first channel i join :D
<Mamarok> p3tre: no problem :)
<DaskreeCH> p3tre: :-) Do you have  a K in the lower left corner of your screen?
<Mamarok> DaskreeCH: hm, didn't he say Gnome?
<DaskreeCH> Mamarok: He doesn't know the difference
<DaskreeCH> assuming tha p3tre is a he
<davidjheinrich> ign0ramus: the keyboard & mouse system settings just calls [ as "["...can that be right?
<supernix> hmmmmmmmmmmm no answers
<Mamarok> supernix: patience :)
<davidjheinrich> ign0ramus: no, something's wrong there...xsetwacom needs calls the - on the numberpad as "NumpadMinus"
<supernix> lol k
<ign0ramus__> davidjheinrich: i guess... what did you think it was called?
<davidjheinrich> ign0ramus: see above...the number pad - key is called "NumberpadMinus" by xsetwacom
<supernix> ohm ohm ohm meditation is your friend ohm
<ign0ramus__> davidjheinrich: did you try running 'xev' yet?
<Mamarok> supernix: please, behave
<davidjheinrich> ign0ramus: how do I do that to get the names of keys?
<DaskreeCH> Mamarok: Also p3tre stopped and started plasma earlier so I'm guessing probably not Gnome
<Mamarok> oh, missed that one then, sry
<blank__> helo..
<DaskreeCH> hi blank__
<ign0ramus__> davidjheinrich: i'm not certain, just recalling apps i've used before to map keys.  again, i'm in front of a windows box :(
<DaskreeCH> supernix: We can't possibly give you an answer based on that
<supernix> DaskreeCH: what info do you need then ?
 * DaskreeCH steps away from the possibly infected ign0ramus
<blank__> anyone speak bahasa?? =)
<DaskreeCH> supernix: What are you intending to do with the partitions and what you are expecting to keep on them
<DaskreeCH>  how big are they now?
<davidjheinrich> ign0ramus: ahh, I just press the key and it tells me...but it's telling me different things than what work from xsetwacom...for xsetwacom, specifying the numberpad - as "NumberpadMinus", and not just as '-"
<DaskreeCH> bahasa? Umm not sure
<DaskreeCH> !bahasa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bahasa
<Mamarok> blank__: what country are you from?
<DaskreeCH> Well ubottu doesn't
<DarthArachides> blank__: aren't there two bahasas? malaysia and indonesia?
<blank__> indonesia
<ign0ramus__> davidjheinrich: what are you using this info for?  many times you can use the ID# of the key instead of whatever name it may have...
<DaskreeCH> !canada
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canada
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<supernix> Well my original partition was almost full so I reduced the windows partition then copied the linux partition and pasted it to the newer space then enlarged the partition to fill the new space
<DaskreeCH> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<DaskreeCH> :-D
<Mamarok> !id | blank__
<ubottu> blank__: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<supernix> My intent is to use the newer larger partition in the future
<davidjheinrich> ign0ramus: oh wait, it does tell me a name...but it tells me "KP_Subtract" for numberpad -...but with xsetwacom, "NumberpadMinus" works...what's going on?
<DaskreeCH> supernix: ok so how much space did that give you ?
<DarthArachides> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<DaskreeCH> That's india
<supernix> over 400gigs
<zer0o> DaskreeCH: http://paste.ubuntu.com/199355/ here it is, the longest pastebin who've ever seen :D HELP ME MAN, PLEAAASE :D LOL
<ForgeAus> is there a repo with secondlife?
<DaskreeCH> supernix: Ha ha Well I guess you can increase that more but that should be more than fine
<zer0o> i'm going for a fag, my brain's burning... brb
<ign0ramus__> davidjheinrich: xev will give you the key code of a key as well as the keysym#
<davidjheinrich> ign0ramus: I'm doing it for setting up my Wacom Bamboo tablet buttons
<davidjheinrich> see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7232505&postcount=175
<supernix> I am wondering DaskreeCH if it is ok now to just delete the original linux partition that I copied?
<DaskreeCH> zer0o: What's the problem? It's mounting correctly
<supernix> I am running off of a LiveCD session of course currently
<davidjheinrich> ign0ramus: i.e., to assign a button the the number-pad -, this works: xsetwacom set "Wacom Bamboo pad" Button4 "core key  NumpadMinus "
<DaskreeCH> supernix: Likely no
<DaskreeCH> Unless you want to reset back up grub
<ForgeAus> !secondlife
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about secondlife
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: please, stay on topic
<DaskreeCH> ForgeAus: I think there is but you probably want th full client anyway
<DaskreeCH> try getdeb.net
<DaskreeCH> They package it and i thikn they have a repo
<DaskreeCH> ForgeAus: actually http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711282
<DaskreeCH> Seems a lot nicer
<ign0ramus__> davidjheinrich: i see what you mean now, but i'm curious as to where the author got those names
<supernix> I see DaskreeCH so I need to redo grub if I delete the original partition
<DaskreeCH> supernix: Yes grub is pointing to that partition to start up the computer if you blow it away it's kinda hard to find it :)
<davidjheinrich> ign0ramus: me too, but they seem to work...I tried them for the buttons (numpad -, +, F12, ESC) and all work
<supernix> DaskreeCH: that was another thing I was curious of is how many other programs might hiccup due to the change in partitions?
<blank__> any1 know how i can join to the ubuntu indonesia???
<DaskreeCH> Not a lot I would think the way the UNIX file system is setup they mostly wouldn't care as long as your /etc/fstab is set up correctly
<zer0o> DaskreeCH: no it's not
<DaskreeCH> blank__: type /join #ubuntu-id
<supernix> hmmm ok
<Mamarok> blank__: type /join #ubuntu-id
<DaskreeCH> zer0o: it said it mounted read only
<blank__> thx
<DaskreeCH> supernix: in anycase if the system is up you can easily fix those programs. I'd say fix grub first and make sure that it boots then you can blow away the partition
<zer0o> DaskreeCH: yes but it won't let me see whatz inside of any cd or dvd i put in and plus is not a cd reader, its a burner!!
<DaskreeCH> It will still mount read only.
<blank__> daskreeCH nothing happen
<DaskreeCH> Root needs to enable a special SCSI command to write to it and that happens when it needs to write. Normal mortals can't write to teh CD so it's readonly
<DaskreeCH> blank__: You should have another channel or buffer <----- there saying #ubuntu-id
<blank__> oke it work thx
<DaskreeCH> You can click on it
<DaskreeCH> :-D
<DaskreeCH> Sure
<blank__> yes i have
<blank__> thx again man
<DaskreeCH> Sure
<DaskreeCH> zer0o: So there is nothing in /media ?
<zer0o> there is but it won't let me open it
<DaskreeCH> you can't cd into it etc ?
<manu_> i'm unable to use web browser. i setup this new network myself and 'm new to linux. any help...please..
<ign0ramus__> davidjheinrich: did you try "xinput" like the author has been using?
<manu_> no...? whats that?
<DaskreeCH> manu_: that wasn't for you
<amgarching> could anybody ping 129.187.157.200 and tell me if it is reachable?
<DaskreeCH> manu_: Your network isn't connected to the internet?
<ign0ramus__> amgarching: pings fine from this machine
<manu_> then how i using this?
<zer0o> yes
<DaskreeCH> manu_: I dunno :)
<DaskreeCH> zer0o: can you sudo ls what's inside
<DaskreeCH> manu_: what happend with your browser?
<amgarching> ign0ramus__:  strange, i cannot ping it from the only remote location I have access to. Could you please try again, now with firewall enabled again?
<zer0o> there's nothing inside
<ign0ramus__> amgarching: i'm at work on a windows box.  but ping returns back no packet loss (good)
<manu_> its not at all connecting... says connection error
<ign0ramus__> also, it is now lunch time bbl
<DaskreeCH> zer0o: ok what was the last Mount command you ran?
<ForgeAus> ohhh thats different I suddenly went to Kubuntu Server! must have installed/needed the server package for something!
<zer0o> mount /dev/sdc0
<DaskreeCH> zer0o: which shuld mount to /media/cdrom0
<DaskreeCH> if hal is invoked you should have a /media/cdrom as well
<zer0o> ive tried that too, same thing
<zer0o> yes yes there is
<manu_> bro, if my connection hav an error,how can i talk to you?
<DaskreeCH> manu_: not sure. can you ping a site by name? ping www.kubuntu.org
<DaskreeCH> zer0o: Hmm that is wondrous then
<manu_> yes....!
<DaskreeCH> manu_: ah umm then your browser is being bad. Try a new browser ?
<manu_> let me try that...thanks bro..
<BluesKaj> zer0o, /dev/cdrom0 ?
<DaskreeCH> zer0o: I'm guessing mount | grep cdr shows nothing ?
<davidjheinrich> ign0ramus: I think xinput is just for the wacom pad stuff
<zer0o> yes, nothing
<draik> Hello everyone. I need help with my desktop's networking issue. It appears that it continues to disconnect itself randomly. It will not go online, but keeps the IP, but cannot ping the router. I've changed CAT-5 and port location on the router to no success.
<DaskreeCH_> what network card?
<draik> eth0
<draik> It is built-in
<draik> Motherboard is Abit VT7
<DaskreeCH_> right what chipset is it using?
<DaskreeCH_> sudo lshw -C network
<draik> One sec, I was just rebooting the desktop so it can go online again, if even for just a second.
<draik> DaskreeCH_: http://pastebin.com/f4f9c5721
<mysteriousknight> hey, i'm having trouble with my audio, i have a usb headset, i can listen to music, but none of my games' sound works on it
<mysteriousknight> pleaze help
<mysteriousknight> please
<DaskreeCH_> draik: You reboot? Why not just restart the networking stack ?
<draik> DaskreeCH_: How do I do that?
<DaskreeCH_> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DaskreeCH_> there is generally very very few reasons to restart a *nix machine
<mysteriousknight> please help me guys
<DaskreeCH_> mysteriousknight: Be paitent
<DaskreeCH_> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mysteriousknight> thank you
<draik> Thank you DaskreeCH_ , but I still need to find out why it keeps on randomly disconnecting. I see it happen almost > 95% of the time when I do the 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<DaskreeCH_> ok check to see if you still have a ip address when it happens
<draik> DaskreeCH_: Yes, it always does.
<DaskreeCH_> has one?
<draik> DaskreeCH_: Yes, it will always have an IP from the router. Won't successfully ping the router, but it has an IP nonetheless.
<DaskreeCH_> can it ping itself?
<draik> Never tried to ping itself, but I will try the next time it happens.
<devD> what is difference in kubuntu, ubuntu and edubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> devD- the desktop environment that's installed by default
<Dragnslcr> devD- Edubuntu is also has more educational programs installed by default
<devD> ok
<devD> Dragnslcr, I guess kubuntu must have KDE environment/
<Dragnslcr> Yup
<devD> ok
<Dragnslcr> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu has links on the side for each edition
<DaskreeCH_> I'm installing Edubuntu today :)
<draik> DaskreeCH_: I've installed Edubuntu in the past. It is really great for kids.
<DaskreeCH_> It is
<hokasu_> wer fährt motorrad?
<Mamarok> hokasu_: English, please
<solifugus> I just set the desktop effect "Desktop Cube" and my kicker bar on the bottom dissappeared.. how can I get it back?
<hokasu_> hallo aluno ! wie gehts
<Mamarok> hokasu_: English, please!
<Mamarok> !de | hokasu_
<ubottu> hokasu_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<hokasu_> hallo aluno how are you?
<solifugus> anyone know how I can get my button bar on the bottom back?
<solifugus> Do I have to reboot?
<ubuntu> how to change the volume
<ubuntu> in kde?
<Mamarok> solifugus: which version of KDE?
<solifugus> kde 4
<solifugus> the latest with kubuntu
<Mamarok> ubuntu: Kmix, the speaker icon in the system tray
<solifugus> (latest release)
<Mamarok> solifugus: you are still in cube mode?
<ubuntu> arf, there is not the icon in systray, but I found it in the menu
<solifugus> I noticed pressing enter takes me out of cube...
<solifugus> So I am out...
<Mamarok> and you have your panel back?
<solifugus> It was gone before I ever pressed CTL-F11...
<ubuntu> how to change the "blue halo" around the active window
<Mamarok> solifugus: no panel at all?
<ubuntu> without disabling shadows
<solifugus> panel was gone since I clicked on APPLY with Desktop Cube checked
<solifugus> no panel
<solifugus> none
<solifugus> is this only me?
<Mamarok> solifugus: can you still switch desktops and/or add widgets on the desktop?
<Mamarok> ubuntu: which KDE version?
<ubuntu> kde4.x (ubuntu karmic alpha2 -livecd-)
<solifugus> actually.. my desktop is gone, too.. just a black background.. with windows on it
<solifugus> alt-tab works
<solifugus> but alt-tab works only for the current desktop...
<solifugus> and I cannot switch desktops withoout Desktop Cube enabled... appearantly
<Mamarok> solifugus: then your plasma crashed probably, what if you disable the Desktop cube?
<solifugus> Disabling it doesn't change anything except that the cube doesn't work anymore..
<solifugus> I probably need to reboot.. don't I?
<Mamarok> ubuntu: for karmic support, please visit #ubuntu+1
<solifugus> I will reboot.......
<Mamarok> solifugus: no, why? you can just restart plasma
<solifugus> ok..
<Mamarok> !plasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma
<solifugus> how can I restart plasma?
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<dwidmann> solifugus: kquitapp plasma && sleep 10 && plasma
<ubuntu> is there a kde equivalent for seahorse (for managing gpg keys, and a tool to encrypt and sign without commandline)
<ubuntu> ?
<Mamarok> ubuntu: kgpg
<dwidmann> ubuntu: kgpg maybe?
<Mamarok> dwidmann: thx :)
<solifugus> OK--I just entered "plasma" in konsole and it's all back..
<solifugus> wow.
<DaskreeCH_> solifugus: alt+F2 -> plasma
<dwidmann> Mamarok: you're welcome?
<solifugus> DaskreeCH_: yeah.. did that.. it worked.
<ubuntu> ok thank I try
<ubuntu> how to know my kde version?
<DaskreeCH_> solifugus: small note when 9.10 comes out that changes to plasma-desktop
<ubuntu> (4.x, what is x?)
<DaskreeCH_> ubuntu: open konqueror and help -> about KDE
<Mamarok> ubuntu: if you are in Karmic, it's 4.2.90 I think
<solifugus> ok... and 9.10 is coming soon, isn't it?
<Mamarok> solifugus: well, soon... in October :)
<dwidmann> solid_liq: in late october
<ubuntu> ok yes 4.2.90
<dwidmann> Guess we're sitting at that halfway point between releases where I start getting ansy and consider breaking my system because stable is boring
<Mamarok> dwidmann: it's only Alpha 2 so far :)
<Mamarok> it sure will break
<dwidmann> I have my every confidence in Ubuntu to have very, very buggy alpha releases :)
<ubuntu> ok, I installed kgpg
<ubuntu> is it possible to import my private key generated in command line? in gnome it is in .gnupg
<ubuntu> is it the same for kgpg? If I put my .gnupg folder it will recognize?
<dwidmann> (If I wanted something stable I'd sooner run Debian Sid than a alpha/beta of Ubuntu)
<Mamarok> ubuntu: check if you hae a folder there :)
<Mamarok> have*
<ubuntu> yes I have \o/
<ubuntu> is there a way in amarok to remove bookmarks?
<Mamarok> ubuntu: gpg is a commandline tool, seahorse and kgpg are just GUI frontends
<ubuntu> there is a button to add one, but not to remove
<Mamarok> ubuntu: open the bookmark widget
<Mamarok> in the context view panel, then you can click on the bookmark and remove it
<Mamarok> on the bookmark line in the applet that is
<DaskreeCH_> dwidmann: More reasons I like Kubuntu :)
<ubuntu> context view panel?
<DaskreeCH_> Mamarok: Thanks! I was wondering about that
<Mamarok> DaskreeCH_: yaw :)
<jeckyjs> my browser has problems, graphic lines, or i dunno any windows bugs or something... how can i fix it?
<ubuntu> in ubuntu, when a codec (mp3 for example) or a plugin is missing (flash), it asks for installing it
<ubuntu> does kubuntu do the same thing?
<ubuntu> because for the moment it never asked to me :(
<afeijo> lol I cant post on #apache
<DaskreeCH_> ubuntu: It used to I'm not sure if it still does since I have a post install script that takes care of all my needs
<manu_> anybody there?
<DaskreeCH_> manu_: Yes?
<manu_> bro, its still not woking... i can ping and use this Konversation tool...but noting else...
<manu_> and the error is "could not connect to host"....
<ubuntu> how to disable grouping in kmail?
<ubuntu> found (on the 2nd icon from the right)
<ForgeAus> no glx in ubuntu-server?
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: servers do not use 3D stuff, why should they?
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: if you want 3D, isntall a desktop distro :)
<ForgeAus> I have both
<ForgeAus> just thought I'd log in to ubunutu-server seeing as it appeared on my grub
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: that's the krenel you talk about then, not the server distribution
<ForgeAus> and I noticed af ew things kde4 missing its fx, (otherwise seems to work fine) and so I tried running glxgears and got an error
<Mamarok> kernel*
<DaskreeCH_> manu_: Which browser?
<ForgeAus> ok... I'll switch kernels tho... but thx anyway
<ForgeAus> (can I do that while Kubuntu is running?)
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: again, that is normal, as a server is not meant for 3D gui applications, but to administer a server
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: no
<ForgeAus> ok I'll reboot then
<manu_> had konquerr,now installed firefox.
<ubuntu> I'm quite impressed by the modernity of kde4… maybe I'll switch to kubuntu in october (9.10)
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: the kernel is started at the very beginning, long before the desktop applications
<DaskreeCH_> ubuntu: Thanks :-) still expect a few bumps
<manu_> had konquerr,now installed firefox
<DaskreeCH_> manu_: From the internet I'd assume
<manu_> even i put the ip i got from ping to browser......
<thierry> hi all
<thierry> i asked some help on ubuntu-fr, but no reply
<DaskreeCH_> genii: Hello
<thierry> can someone help me with ubuntu 9.04 and the vga out of the ibm T23
<manu_> bye bro... my power failed....
<ragarth> Hiya. I'm running kubuntu 8.10 and am having issues with my printer. I have a lexmark x2600 and it's installed using the inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1 drivers. Under open office it seems to work, but all other applications (gimp, okular, gwenview, kate) fail to print. Unfortunately I don't know where to begin troubleshooting printing issues in linux, and I couldn't find much on google about x2600 and google.
<ragarth> and linux* :-p
<ricardo__> oi
<ricardo__> alguem fala portugues?
<ricardo__> alguem fala portugues?????
<ricardo__> alguem fala portugues?????
<ricardo__> alguem fala portugues?????
<FloodBotK2> ricardo__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thierry> who can help me with ubuntu 9.04
<ricardo__> yes
<DaskreeCH_> !pt | ricardo__
<ubottu> ricardo__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rom1v> in ubuntu, how to change the mouse behaviour of kde apps?
<rom1v> (single clic / double clic)
<draik> DaskreeCH_: I think that the few restarts have since made it work (for now) I've been up and running for 110 minutes.
<dwidmann> rom1v: systemsettings -> keyboard & mouse -> mouse
<thierry> can someone help me with my laptop
<draik> DaskreeCH_: Spoke too soon. Now I'm no longer online. Would you like me to ping myself now or just restart the networking stack as aforementioned?
<thierry> I need to swith to vga out
<thierry> I use ubuntu 9.04 with a ibm t23
<dwidmann> ragarth: I feel really sorry for you, using a lexmark printer under linux :( How did you go about setting up the printer?
<draik> DaskreeCH_: Never mind, I'm not offline. It's FF that is taking forever and a day to load
<ragarth> dwidmann, it was really simple. I downloaded the linux drivers off the lexmark website and installed them. After that, I printed a test page using the lexmark utilities and a page from openoffice. Nothing else seems to work though.
<dwidmann> ragarth: Maybe you need to set it up in cups, if possible
<dwidmann> ragarth: either go to systemsettings -> printing or open a browser and go to http://localhost:631
<DaskreeCH_> draik: sorry got a call do the ping
<DaskreeCH_> draik: Ah Ok I wondered about that
<ragarth> dwidmann, The loopback works, but for some reason opening systemsettings > printing doesn't work.
<dwidmann> ragarth: then roll with the web interface, it works well.
<draik> DaskreeCH_: I was intrigued that I could ping myself so then I ping'd Google. That was successful so I kill'd FF and sure enough, it was a delay database response from the site that caused FF to take the blame for this down time on this occurence.
<ragarth> dwidmann, go with the flow. :-) Is it possible for openoffice to bypass cups and print directly? Cups can't seem to print a test page, and when I checked the queue, that seems to have been where all my unsuccessful prints were stuck.
<dwidmann> ragarth: I thought so
<rom1v> dwidmann, I am on ubuntu gnome
<rom1v> I would like to configure mouse behavior in kde apps while I am using gnome
<dwidmann> rom1v: Same things till applies, try it
<rom1v> I installed systemsettings, but it is quite empty
<rom1v> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1245435606.png
<rom1v> I would like to configure : mouse behaviour, fonts and theme (to use clearlooks or something like that instead of oxygen, to have a more homogenous system)
<dwidmann> rom1v: well, I'm not sure where that module will be, though, I'm almost positive kdebase has it
<dwidmann> rom1v: I don't know if there's a more minimal way of getting the bulk of the default system settings modules
<rom1v> I just installed kdebase, I still doesn't have all the options
<rom1v> it changed nothinh
<rom1v> nothing
<dwidmann> Hmm
<dwidmann> rom1v: which kdebase-* packages do you have installed? (I still think it's probably in one of those)
<dwidmann> rom1v: also, try closing systemsettings, running kbuildsycoca4, then running it again
<rom1v> doesn't change anything
<rom1v> kdebase-bin, kdebase-data,kdebase-plasma, kdebase-runtime, kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4, kdebase-runtime-data, kdebase-runtime-data-common
<ionut> hy
<rom1v> and another problem, in qtconfig I choose my font and theme (gtk), it has absolutely no effect on kde apps (digikam for example)
<dwidmann> rom1v: what about kdelibs packages (if it's not in base, it could be in kdelibs5 or kdelibs-bin)
<ionut> hi
<rom1v> kdelibs4c2a    kdelibs5       kdelibs5-data  kdelibs-bin    kdelibs-data
<ionut> i have a new graphic card,and now i want to install the drivers for it
<ionut> how can i do that
<ionut> ?
<dwidmann> rom1v: change the theme in systemsettings -> appearance
<rom1v> I can only configure icon theme
<dwidmann> rom1v: also look at the kde-style-qtcurve and kdeartwork-style packages
<rom1v> not http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1245436206.png
<dwidmann> rom1v: hmm, you're definitely missing a package you need ... question is what
<ionut> can anyone tell me how can i install the drivers for a new graphic card?
<Mamarok> dwidmann: kdebase-workspace probably
<Mamarok> and oxygen packages
<dwidmann> Mamarok: that sounds like a good bet
<ionut> can anyone tell me how can i install the drivers for a new graphic card?
<Mamarok> will drag a lot of KDE thoug, maybe try the oxygen packages first
<dwidmann> Mamarok: I've never tried to install a crippled kde before, so I guess I don't have too good a chance at guessing this one
<Mamarok> ionut: what graphic card?
<ionut> ATI H4350
<dwidmann> Mamarok: he's missing most of the systemsettings stuff, he probably needs to drag in a lot of kde
<rom1v> even with kdebase-workspae
<Mamarok> dwidmann: hm, I remember a forum post about this, moment
<rom1v> I have only few settings in systemsettings
<rom1v> ah after a kbuildsycoca4 it works :)
<thierry> can someone tell me where i can find the power management options in ubuntu 9.04??
<compilerwriter> Well synaptic has finished upgrading a bunch of stuff.  Maybe my machine will work better now.
<dwidmann> rom1v: awesome  (for the record, kbuildsycoca4 basically redoes a lot of stuf you normally get by logging out/logging back in, and it's much faster than doing that)
<karlitos> hi
<dwidmann> compilerwriter: what was wrong with it before?
<ramez> I have a problem with amarok on Kubuntu 9.04, it wont play any music files, can someone help me with that
<dwidmann> ramez: what format of files did you try to play? what error(s) do you get if any?
<Mamarok> dwidmann: I found that blog post here: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/make-qt-kde-applications-integrate.html
<thierry> help
<Mamarok> oh, it woeks now?
<ramez> i'm trying to play mp3 files, i dont  get any errors the player just doesnt play the file
<Mamarok> !ask | thierry
<ubottu> thierry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dwidmann> ramez: install libxine1-ffmpeg and restart amarok
<ragarth> dwidmann, lexmark utility will print a testpage just fine, cups will not. If I try to print a testpage with cups I get the message "Can't write page 1 image" I did notice that the file sent by lexmark was a pdf.
<Mamarok> ramez: you need to isntall the libxine1-ffmpeg package
<ramez> thank you i will try that now
<thierry> i try to close the lid of my laptop and use the vga out of the laptop
<compilerwriter> dwidmann well at first I was having major windows troubles because I needed to get the nvidia graphics driver instaled.  Finally after some major hoop jumping got that done.  KDE then worked better.  Then I tried to get to KDE 4.2.4 but kpackagekit was crapping out.  Did and apt-get synaptic and now I have upgraded the kernal and whole host of other stuff.  The clean install to Jaunty is turning out to be a nightmar
<compilerwriter> before.
<ragarth> dwidmann, Ah yes, and setting it as default had no effect.
<thierry> but when i do this my pc go into sleep mode
<thierry> i search the power management into ubuntu 9.04
<thierry> i'am a newbie
<dwidmann> ragarth: I've no idea, might want to take this one to the forums and hope for a good answer
<rom1v> that's weird, kdebase-workspace doesn't depends on kdebase?
<dwidmann> ragarth: (I fought to try to get my old lexmark to work and ended up getting myself an HP)
<rom1v> I have no kdebase installed on my desktop, and I am rtying to install kdebase-workspace, it won't install kdebase
<ragarth> dwidmann, It's ironic, I could never get the scanner on my hp to work with linux. The scanner on this printer works perfectly.
<dwidmann> rom1v: well, the stuff is separated most probably so you can install yourself a minimalistic (crippled) kde
<dwidmann> ragarth: hmm, scanning works well on my hp, fortunately
<thierry> mamarok, i read your message too late now i will ask my questions in a whole phrase
<compilerwriter> dwidmann If I don't throw my hands up in frustration and go back to Ibex I may never try Koala.
<dwidmann> ragarth: probably model dependant ... I have a Photosmart C5500 (and my parents have a C5200), both work great
<thierry> i try to close the lid of my laptop and use the vga out of the laptop, but when i do this my pc go into sleep mode (i search the power management into ubuntu 9.04)
<ragarth> dwidmann, dunno what the hp model was, it's been on loan to my brother for about a year now. :-)
<rom1v> dwidmann, do you know if there is a more minimal way to install systemsettings which works correctly?
<bipolar_> Is anyone using a AT&T Mercury mobile broadband card with the Network manager? It seems that it's detecting the incorrect tty device for the actual modem.
<rom1v> instead of kdebase-workspace (which installs kdm)
<bipolar_> it's says ttyUSB3, but it needs to use 4.
<dwidmann> rom1v: Umm, not t hat I know of.
<Mamarok> thierry: in the system settings, -> advanced Tab -> Power management
<Mamarok> you should be able to change your settings there
<ragarth> dwidmann, think it's an issue with formats? Is it possible this printer chokes on postscript? :-(
<dwidmann> ragarth: I dunno, I suppose anything is a possibility
<thierry> thanks mamarok found
<Mamarok> thierry: yaw :)
<dwidmann> ragarth: did Lexmark have any instructions up? Maybe it will work with lpr?
<thierry> ps: ibm t23 and vga out solution found (go into bios and select both outputs for VGA) so simply as that
<ramez> it was my first time using the IRC and  that was really helpful !! Thank you
<rom1v> dwidmann, I found : kdebase-workspace-bin kdebase-workspace-data \o/
<thierry> just for info
<ragarth> dwidmann, I'm a printer idiot, what's lpr?
<dwidmann> !info lpr
<ubottu> lpr (source: lpr): BSD lpr/lpd line printer spooling system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2008.05.17 (jaunty), package size 112 kB, installed size 416 kB
<ragarth> dwidmann, Ah, righto. I'll try it. No, the only instructions given from lexmark were to unzip the drivers and sh ./ them.
<draik> DaskreeCH_: OK, now the Internet is gone.
<draik> DaskreeCH_: I can ping myself just fine
<DaskreeCH_> draik: Can You ping your router ?
<thierry> my problems are solved
<draik> DaskreeCH_: I cannot ping anything else.
<thierry> thanks mamarok
<draik> DaskreeCH_: Nope
<DaskreeCH_> Hmm
<DaskreeCH_> genii: Ping :)
<Mamarok> thierry: you are welcome :)
<dwidmann> Wow, Opera 10b is running pretty good
<Mamarok> dwidmann: try arora, it's still beta but runs quite nicely here, not a single crash in 3 days
<genii> DaskreeCH_: Ping yourself! The diodes all down my left side are sore.
<dwidmann> Mamarok: arora is nice, but the lack of adblock craps on the experience for me
<DaskreeCH_> genii: Any idea why you can ping yourself but not say your next hop in the network?
<peabody> I'm trying to import some songs into Amarok and fix up their ID3 tags but it's really buggy at handling this, is there a good alternative for fixing up large libraries?
<genii> DaskreeCH_: Wrong default gateway?
<dwidmann> peabody: try easytag
<Mamarok> dwidmann: true, that sucks
<DaskreeCH_> genii: no I don't think so it works for a few hours then disappears
<dwidmann> peabody: or maybe amarok 1.4
<Mamarok> peabody: kid3 or easytag are best IMHO
<thierry> bye to all
<Mamarok> cu thierry
<peabody> thanks I'll check that otu
<Mamarok> peabody: also, what Amarok version do you have now?
<peabody> Mamarok:  2
<genii> DaskreeCH_: Could be a few things. Mis-matched dhcp lease times between client and server... the next hop IP posibly changes.... overheating nic ...
<Mamarok> peabody: there is 2.0, 2.0.1, 2.0.2, 2.1.0 and 2.1.1, which of these?
<dwidmann> tagging in amarok 2 is sssslllloooowwww as sludg
<dwidmann> *e
<genii> DaskreeCH_: If a USB adapter, might be going to sleep/power-save mode
<Mamarok> dwidmann: depends on your version
<DaskreeCH_> draik: Is it a USB adapter ?
<peabody> 2.0.2
<dwidmann> Mamarok: hmm, I suppose
<DaskreeCH_> genii: No it's built in the MB
<draik> DaskreeCH_: No, it's a built-in NIC to the MoBo.
<Mamarok> peabody: you reayl should upgrade then, 2.1 is in the jaunty-backports now
<dwidmann> Mamarok: 2.1 here
<Mamarok> realy"
<genii> draik , DaskreeCH_ My Gateway laptop ha a RTL8187 which is on the mb but is ALSO a USB one
<draik> It's sporatic. Sometimes I can't even connect when I login, other times I feel like I have a small window when I first login.
<Mamarok> dwidmann: we just released 2.1.1 :)
<Mamarok> dwinand if you like breaking things, try a local install of 2.2-SVN :)
<Mamarok> or better: Neon
<dwidmann> I think last time I tried to build amarok myself, I ran into issues related to qtscript or something, bu t I guess I'll try again later (gotta go to work in an hour or so)
<draik> DaskreeCH_: I tried 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' and that did not work.
<peabody> I just refreshed my package manager and I don't see it.. maybe because I'm in  europe?
<dwidmann> wait, 2.1.1 is in backports, will try that first
<draik> genii: This issue started around mid-8.10
<genii> draik: If you do:  sudo dhclient -r eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0          (assuming eth0 as the name)   are you able after that to ping gateway/ next hop?
<draik> One sec while I try that out.
<dwidmann> Mamarok: hmm, looks like now when I try to tag w/4.1.1, it's at least as slow, with the added potential of hanging sometimes
<Mamarok> 2.1.1 you mean? Yes, that's because it rewrites the collection directly, that's why an external tagger is much faster for now
<Mamarok> and both easytag and kid3 can tag automatically
<ragarth> dwidmann, I posted to the forum, thank you for trying to help. Be well.
<rom1v> what is the name of this application : http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1245438153.png
<peabody> EasyTag also sucks pretty bad at writing multiple tags at once. Can I really only click one file at a time? If I select an entire album, write in the album name and press save, they all move off the UNTITLED list momentarily, but only one track gets saved the rest end up back there when it refreshes
<peabody> also when I try to close it wants to write to files that I've never accessed, scary stuff
<dwidmann> Mamarok: seeing as you seem to be in the know, do you have any idea when speedy tagging might be coming back to amarok? also when we might see external mysql support again?
<Mamarok> dwidmann: well, we would need somebody work on this, and so far nobody really does
<dwidmann> I would if I knew what I was doing
<Mamarok> and we are discussing external mysql right now, the problem is to get multithreading, so InnDB is out
<Mamarok> we need MARIA asap
<peabody> wow kid3 is nice and very fast also seems to work like a champ :)
<Mamarok> or whatever name is currently in the pipeline for the future
<rom1v> hi again
<rom1v> I installed systemsettings and I am able to change kde-apps fonts under gnome
<peabody> The only thing I don't like about kid3 is that as far as I can tell, I can't sort the tree on the right by Artist/Album/track name
<l0wk3y> hello
<rom1v> but the rendering is not the same (I can understand that), the problem is that firefox uses the rendering of kde configuration
<rom1v> instead of the one in gnome configuration
<rom1v> how to restore the default firefox fonts?
<draik> genii: I just realized I've been disconnected.
<Mamarok> peabody: well, that should be in the settings, no?
 * Mamarok prefers easytag
<draik> genii: What else would you suggest? I don't know if you got my last messages about the results.
<peabody> I don't see it
<peabody> but I did find the import from gnudb, that's nice
<peabody> I didn't even have the album tagged, and it found it and copied the id tag over
<peabody> but it only did v1 tag and not v2
<genii> draik: What is the adapter name? eth0 wlan0 ath0       etc?
<draik> eth0
<peabody> Mamarok: was alot of this library stuff fixed in 2.1?? Because even rescanned my library is crap, double entries and whathaveyou
<genii> draik: So you were using that same one to connect here I suppose when I gave you the release/renew IP commands
<peabody> I look at the file details and they are the same filename, but they appear in the library twice.. not cool
<GibsonGuy> is this where the kubuntu wizards are to be found? :)
<draik> genii: I'm messaging you from my server (irssi) and running what you provide on the affected desktop.
<Mamarok> oops, wrong channel, sry
<Mamarok> GibsonGuy: hi :)
<GibsonGuy> Mamarok: hi :)
<draik> genii: I've always used eth0 and I don't know what is causing it to suddenly disconnect at random points.
<genii> draik: Ah, OK, good then.
<peabody> Mamarok: I just changed my source from Germany to US server and it still shows 2.02 as being current.. what am I missing? Do I need unsupported updates enabled or soemthing?
<genii> draik: When it seems random/sporadic that usually indicates some hardware issue (overheating, cabling etc)
<Mamarok> peabody: you probably have to activate the backports repository
<peabody> o
<Mamarok> peabody: and backports are officially supported :)
<genii> draik: Did not get the output of those dhclient commands, incidentally (you must have been disconnected already)
<peabody> so why is it 2.0.2 only in the pre-release and 2.1 in the backports? That doesn't make sense :p
<Mamarok> peabody: pre-release?
<Mamarok> peabody: you are running 9.04, aren't you?
<draik> genii: dhclient command gave this at the end: "No working leases in peristent database - sleeping".
<peabody> Mamarok: yeah
<genii> draik: It means it was unable to contact the router/machine which hands out the dhcp numbers. Cabling may be suspect
<draik> genii: The cable is good as it previously belonged to my laptop, which has never had a network issue. As for overheating, it can be a cold night when I boot the computer (after being off for at least 12 hours) and I don't get online.
<peabody> unless I put 9.10 on my laptop..
<Mamarok> peabody: 2.0.2 was the available version at feature freeze for the Jaunty release, so newer versions end up in the backports
<Mamarok> peabody: don't, Karmic is alpha nad will probably still break a lot till it is ready
<Mamarok> and*
<GibsonGuy> Anyone want to take a guess at why a fresh kubuntu install would completely freeze the machine on login? Video driver has been ruled out.
<draik> genii: If I reboot now, it will connect. No other changes take place, hardware-wise.
<peabody> yeah, I've got 9.04
<genii> draik: Then the next suspect is the router/box/whatever that gives out the dhcp numbers
<draik> genii: Ok. No issues with laptop, netbook or server on it, just the desktop. It is, however, 3 and a half years old (based on purchase date).
<draik> genii: Would it be OK for me to restart the desktop at this point or do you want to try something else?
<kde185> peabody: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.1
<genii> draik: Restart if you feel it needed :) I'm still suspicious of the cord. Maybe try it on one of the other boxes and see if it has issues getting a number as well
<draik> Sure, I can swap it really quickly for you.
<Riddell> GibsonGuy: what do you need to know?
<draik> genii: I am using the one from the laptop which has been known to work for the past 2+ years. What would you like me to do/execute?
<genii> draik: Do again the:   sudo dhclient -r eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0       and see if it times out again, or else gets a number this time
<GibsonGuy> Riddel: Trying to install on a particular machine, after you install and login
<draik> genii: Sure thing. It is running right now.
<peabody> that was fun
<GibsonGuy> Riddell: the very first time it logs in then after a second it freezes
<GibsonGuy> Riddell: Ctl+Alt+npthing will even work!
<peabody> why is Synaptic gtk, it's SO GOOD
<GibsonGuy> Riddell: Thereafter if you reboot, it freezes like that the second you log in
<GibsonGuy> Riddell: I've ruled out video driver, (nothing installed in xorg)
<draik> genii: Same error: "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<faruk> hello cpu freq utils dosnt start at boot
<GibsonGuy> Riddell: Is there some way to go in text mode and delete the last session and set it to use a new session?
<GibsonGuy> Riddell: That's the only try I got :(
<genii> draik: OK. Was it plugged into router at same place the notebook uses it from, or the plug the previous cord used?
<draik> genii: All I did was disconnect the laptop, then switch the cable plug on the desktop. Nothing changed on the router.
<genii> draik: OK. We've eliminated then the cord and router as far as I'm concerned as possible fail points.
<genii> draik: Do you have ethtool installed on that box?
<Riddell> GibsonGuy: just because there's nothing in xorg.conf doesn't mean it's not an X issue (although doesn't mean it is of course)
<draik> Yes
<draik> genii: Yes, I do
<Riddell> GibsonGuy: you should be able to do control-alt+F1 from the login screen to get to a command line
<GibsonGuy> Riddell: Right I've done that, but don't really know what to do from there
<Riddell> GibsonGuy: less .xsession-errors  may tell you what it was doing
<Riddell> rm -r .kde   will reset all your KDE settings
<Riddell> contorl-alt-F7 to get back to the login screen
<genii> draik: Do you have a way to get the result of:  sudo ethtool eth0                 onto a pastebin? (maybe put the output to a file on a usb stick, transfer & paste, etc)
<GibsonGuy> Riddell: Ok, booting to try it...
<draik> Let me check
<draik> Let me plug the laptop back in and we can go from there. Just a moment, genii.
 * genii makes more coffee
<draik> genii: http://pastebin.com/d6f0ca915
<GibsonGuy> Riddell: last thing it appears to have ever tried was to launch knotify4
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone name a few kde3 apps still in today's kubuntu?
<yao_ziyuan> k3b, knetworkmanager, and?
<yao_ziyuan> i want a kde3 app that has an about box
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: k3b has
<yao_ziyuan> Mamarok: want another
<genii> draik: Interesting that it says a link is detected.
<yao_ziyuan> what was the kde3-based irc client?
<genii> yao_ziyuan: konversation
<yao_ziyuan> but i see it's kde4-based now
<draik> genii: Even when it initially disconnects, it keeps the IP address. I can ping the IP address I received from the router just fine, but I cannot ping the router itself, or anything else.
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: the last KDE3 before we switched was 3.5.10, if it's what you are looking for
<Mamarok> +that
<yao_ziyuan> Mamarok: i want to find a kde3 app still in kubuntu 9.04 that has an about box, beside k3b.
<Lillymon> I'm being completely ignored in #ubuntu, so I'll ask here. sudo apt-get upgrade tells me "The following packages have been kept back: amarok amarok-common linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic". I never ASKED apt-get to hold any updates back, it just refuses to install these. Why?
<yao_ziyuan> besides
<genii> draik: From one of the other boxes, does pinging the address of that box get a reply?
<Riddell> GibsonGuy: must admit I'm a bit stumped.  one thing you could try is turning off compositing
<Riddell> echo -e "[Compositing]\nEnabled=false" > ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<GibsonGuy> Riddell: Oh wait, I had two installs, one I trashed, but this "better" one...
<GibsonGuy> Riddell: is freaking out at the end because a QObject is being deleted while in its handler
<Mamarok> Lillymon: there are missing dependencies probably, just wait a few more hours then udate and upgrade again
<draik> genii: Right now, the desktop does not have an IP, but I will ping the IP which it did have.
<GibsonGuy> Riddell: It is kmixctrl being initialized
<Lillymon> Mamarok: I've been waiting 24 hours already.
<genii> draik: No, if it has none, don't bother
<GibsonGuy> Riddell: The bug might be in phonon
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: you want to know what exactly?
<draik> genii: OK.
<GibsonGuy> Riddell: maybe if I disable my audio device?
<hunter__> i istall a new DVC andcr-rom hardware. but i dont get any data if i put a dvd in. do i have to install some drivers? anybody help?
<Riddell> GibsonGuy: can try
<Riddell> GibsonGuy: also worth trying  apt-get remove pulseaudio
<hunter__> dvd and cd-rom i ment
<Mamarok> Lillymon: well, I no nothing about your configuration and your sources.list, can't tell anything without :)
<yao_ziyuan> Mamarok: testing a qtcurve bug for qtcurve's author
<Riddell> GibsonGuy: sudo rm /usr/bin/kmixctrl   would be a quick way to confim that it is the problem
<Lillymon> Hoe about another question. Why are Canonical so unrelentingly imcompetent when it comes to their own repositories?
<GibsonGuy> Riddell: what about kmixer?
<Mamarok> Lillymon: hold on, I asked you for more information, don't put the blame on other befoer we even know what's about!
<hunter__> and why i cannot install anything anymore.
<hunter__> its says, package not found
<Lillymon> I've had this sort of problem before. VirtualBox was broken for about three months because no one could be bothered to approve a patch to its kernel module.
<Walzmyn> how can I get the network manager to connect to my wireless router at startup without having to give the router password or sign in to kdewallet?
<Mamarok> Lillymon: well, provide a patch then, if it's that easy...
<draik> genii: When I click on NetworkManager, it states that I am connected and have an IP.
<Lillymon> Mamarok: "Was", past tense.
<genii> draik: It lies, obviously :)
<hunter__> can somebody please tell me why i cannot install anything anymore
<draik> genii: Yes, of course. Just sharing that in case it may be the culprit to some crossed information.
<genii> draik: If you can get into a pastebin result of:    sudo lshw -C network          will tell us driver name and other stuff
<draik> genii: Sure. Just a moment
<Mamarok> Lillymon: so you want help or not? Tell me your configuration and put sources.list in a pastebin please
<hunter__> heeeello???
<genii> draik: Work requires me, I may seem laggy getting back to you. Don't worry I haven't abandoned :)
<Mamarok> !patience > hunter__
<ubottu> hunter__, please see my private message
<hunter__> ok..
<hunter__> but i am not that patience if something dont work like has to.. :-)
<GibsonGuy> Riddell: bah! same prob, going to try removing the last session...
<Walzmyn> hunter__: we need more info, what are you trying to install and what is it telling you.
<_Whipper> ;)
<hunter__> well, now i tried to install a normal update
<Lillymon> Mamarok: Alright, tell me where sources.list is first. This isn't an everyday task.
<hunter__> i tried days before with tor and it did not function, the update function but not today anymore
<Mamarok> Lillymon: it's in /etc/apt/sources.list, the pastebin is in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hunter__> find: "sources.list": No such file or directory
<hunter__> hä? what is this
<hunter__> what happen here
<Mamarok> hunter__: that was not for you, but if you have no sources list, you can't update of course :/
<Walzmyn> hunter__: so, you have updates, but they will not install?
<draik> genii: http://pastebin.com/d6afd29f4
<ubuntu> I really need help this time
<hunter__> es, and anything else as well
<hunter__> i mean, is also not working
<oSiRiDe-iRc|6003> ciao
<oSiRiDe-iRc|6003> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hunter__> but i had
<ubuntu> i have never had this much problwm with a pc before here we go
<ubuntu> my sis got a toshiba nb100
<Lillymon> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/199537/
<ubuntu> a very tiny notebook with no cdrom
<Lillymon> I see nothing out of the ordinary myself.
<Walzmyn> hunter__: open up konsole
<hunter__> well, where is my sources.list and why is it goen, and how can i fix it?
<hunter__> open
<ubuntu> then she asked me to reinstall windos xp on it, cos somehing had happen and it had crashed
<Walzmyn> hunter__: type: sudo apt-get update
<hunter__> ok, why is it now installing?
<Lillymon> It'd be nice to have Amarok 2.1 here, because Amarok 2.0 is terrible.
<Mamarok> Lillymon: and you are using Jaunty?
<hunter__> if i type sudo apt-get install update, nothing happen
<ubuntu> the toshiba nb100 comes with a cd, for recovery but as none cdrom is in the pc then itäs of no use
<Walzmyn> hunter__: it's not installing, it's reading the database
<Lillymon> Mamarok: Yes I am.
<Mamarok> Lillymon: I mean Gnome?
<ubuntu> i tried using the installed aoutorecovery when restarting but it crashes
<Lillymon> No, I'm using KDE.
<genii> draik: Damn. All looks fine there as well. No issues I'm aware of with the via-rhine driver either.
<hunter__> oh damn, sure. now, of course, jesus, i am so dump sometimes
<Mamarok> oh, then you should have come here in the first place anyway :)
<ubuntu> it says sometroubl with the hardrive 0x00000007b
<Mamarok> Lillymon: which KDE version?
<hunter__> ok, thaks for this. but, what is with my dvd rom?
<Walzmyn> hunter__: now type sudo apt-get upgrade
<Lillymon> I'm glad I did, and I'm using KDE 4.2.2.
<genii> draik: You say if you reboot now for instance it would suddenly start working fine again?
<draik> genii: Yes.
<Walzmyn> hunter__: that will grab all the updates for you.
<ubuntu> so i installed using another computer kubuntu 8.04 into a flashdrive and then i instaled it in the toshiba nb100
<hunter__> upgrade?
<ubuntu> but then it does not see the hdd anymore
<hunter__> oh, ok, i understand
<ubuntu> it only sees the flash drive
<Walzmyn> hunter__: please use my name so i can find your messages
<Mamarok> Lillymon: could you please sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and put the error output in the pastebin?
<ubuntu> please help me out
<hunter__> so, and why i can not read a dvd? i install 10 min ago a new dvd, cd-rom, hardware, but it is not reading a dvd with software,
<ubuntu> kubunto does not see the hdd on this computer anymore
<Lillymon> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/199543/
<hunter__> i dont know how can i do it, to use your usernemqa
<hunter__> username
<genii> draik: I'm out of immediate ideas on it then
<Walzmyn> hunter__: type the beginning of my name and hit "tab"
<Mamarok> ubuntu: does it come with a harddisk or a flashdrive?
<Walzmyn> !dvd | hunter__
<ubottu> hunter__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu> Walzmyn:  help me
<hunter__> Walzmyn: aha
<Mamarok> Lillymon: and the update did run correctly?
<hunter__> so? i dont see if it is working
<ubuntu> Mamarok: i need ur help
<hunter__> Walzmyn: so?
<Walzmyn> ubuntu: sorry, wasn't reading you're messages, but i've got to run. late already
<Mamarok> ubuntu: read what I asked you earlier, please
<draik> genii: I'm not sure at all of what is happening either. This only started happening around the start of 8.10, maybe even mid-8.10, but I am always hopeful that maybe some kernel upgrade will do the trick. Thusfar, nope.
<Walzmyn> hunter__: so, what?
<Lillymon> Mamarok: I'm running another one now, which is stuck on wine.budgetdedicted.com (again). The last one seemed to run fine.
<hunter__> Walzmyn: aha, ok its working
<Mamarok> Lillymon: so all the repositories were accessible, no error messages?
<hunter__> Walzmyn: can you help me ith my dvd rom?
<hunter__> Walzmyn: please
<Lillymon> Mamarok: It just finished, and all but the Wine server were accessible.
<Walzmyn> hunter__: see those links I sent you above, they'll explain it better than I, you need some packages from an aditional repo
<ubuntu> how do i format a pc without a cdrom?
<Mamarok> Lillymon: try sudo apt-get install amarok
<Riddell> ubuntu: there are various disk formating applications, partitionmanager for example
 * Walzmyn exits
<draik> genii: I'm rebooting now.
<Mamarok> ubuntu: you didn't answer, does this netbook have a harddisk or a flash drive?
<FastElbow> ubuntu: did you booted up the nb100 with a usb stick?
<AlienDK> Kubuntu pwns :D
<Lillymon> Mamarok: Strangely enough, that seemed to install it.
<Lillymon> Should I do that with the other stuck updates?
<ubuntu> i need help!!!! please
<Mamarok> ubuntu: please answer the questions you got, else we can not help you!
<Mamarok> Lillymon: try it, sometimes it works
<FastElbow> ubuntu: wait 'll grab my magic-wand
<ubuntu> how do i format without a cdroom?
<ubuntu> and my harddrive itś invisible to kubuntu
<Mamarok> ubuntu: 22:13 < FastElbow> ubuntu: did you booted up the nb100 with a usb stick?
<ubuntu> and it says it can find ntfsfix
<Mamarok> answer this question, please!
<ubuntu> Mamarok: yes im at te mment running from the usbstick
<Mamarok> FastElbow: now he answered, but to me :)
<ubuntu> Mamarok: ill get this right now
<ubuntu> FastElbow:  yes im running from the usbstik
<Mamarok> FastElbow: can you handle that? I'm not a netbook person unfortunately
<FastElbow> ubuntu: do you want to install xp or linux?
<ubuntu> FastElbow: xp, its my sis pc she wants xp
<FastElbow> Mamarok: Mer neither but i can piont out some guides on the net i think
<draik> genii: I'm online. Want me to run anything right now?
<Lillymon> OK, I seem to be fine now. Thanks.
<ubuntu> FastElbow: i found a guide on the net n how to install xp from a usb stick, but then i get an error, a blue screen
<ubuntu> and now the harddrive its invisible
<FastElbow> ubuntu: there was a crash  what started the problem maybe there is a harddisk problem?
<ubuntu> FastElbow: xp was just slow, my sis loves isntalling shit, however i run chkdsk no erros found
<ubuntu> FastElbow: i formatted the drive from kubuntu and the tried agian, same blue screen comes up
<ubuntu> FastElbow: now the drive is invisible
<darkmatter_> ubuntu: you mean that the HD was working with ubuntu before the crash?
<FastElbow> ubuntu: ok the first try you saw the disk. correct?
<hunter__> Walzmyn: its still not working..
<ubuntu> darkmatter_: my sis had xp, i tried to reinstall xp using an usb wth xp on it. no succes. i got the blue screen, i checkes the dive no erros, i installed kubuntu and formated the whole drive, no erros found, i restarted to open kubuntu but kubuntu crashed too, the i run it from the usb stick instead but the drive is gone
<FastElbow> ubuntu: if u try to install kubuntu does it see the disk?
<ubuntu> FastElbow: it did an hour ago, but not anymore
<ubuntu> i think im gonna make my sis buy a usb external cdroom
<FastElbow> ubuntu: is there a bios on the netboo where u can see if the disk is working?
<ubuntu> the biod does not show much, but i have not checked that
<darkmatter_> ubuntu: what's the output of "cat /var/log/messages | grep  disk"
<ubuntu> if it says master hd toshiba bla bla bla, then it means it is working eh?
<hunter__> Walzmyn: i still cant install nothing from desktop. a package
<ubuntu> darkmatter_:
<ubuntu> Jun 19 19:35:08 ubuntu kernel: [   69.034006] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM                                disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
<ubuntu> Jun 19 19:35:08 ubuntu kernel: [   75.553772] sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI re                               movable disk
<ubuntu> Jun 19 19:35:08 ubuntu kernel: [   75.555981] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI re                               movable disk
<FloodBotK2> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> sorry
<hunter__> ok, how i handle a .bin data, how i can isntall it, some help please?
<darkmatter_> ubuntu: how about "cat /var/log/messages | grep  sda"
<sheepsy> Sorry if this is a generic question. I think that there ought to be a simple answer for this but quick googling didn't turn much up. I'm trying to install kvm with vde on Jaunty. The package suggests vde2, I'm not quite sure how to get this going. Do I have to install from source? Do I have to find another repo that offers this? Or is there some other way to do this? In gentoo I would just tweak the use flag...
<blackhole> saludos a todos..soy nuevo en esto del chat
<bobleny> Hey, does anyone know how to enable or disable a prgame at start up? sort of like MS windows strart up programs menu?
<bobleny> I'm asuming it is a text based list that ubuntu executes at startup. Any program in the list will then be started?
<FastElbow> ubuntu: Try a http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ it saved my ass sometime ago
<ubuntu> FastElbow: u think i coiuld  use that ultimateboot from usb?
<FastElbow> ubuntu:  iḿ sure
<ubuntu> FastElbow: ill be back in a sec
<sil3nt|warri0r> whats the official kubuntu repo from where i can update ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> is it kubuntu-ppa or wat ?
<mot> has anybody had any acpi issues with 9.04?
<mot> for some reason when i use the poweroff or reboot commands from the terminal, the system shuts down but does not actually power off
<mot> all processes are killed but it just goes to a discolored or blank screen and sits there...any suggestions?
<Hjaernan_> I have a problem with Amarok. I rip music in flac from CD, using K3B. It automatically puts ID3 tags on. I add to Amarok, and then Amarok starts playing each track at 20 to 30 secs from the start. VLC plays fine without trouble. What can the problem be? Is this a known bug?
<rage_> hi all users
<supernix> anyone know how come I can't find the kgrubeditor?
<supernix> I have looked through synaptic many times even enabling all the repositories and still no luck
<BluesKaj> supernix, alt+F2 , kdesudo kate  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<supernix> I am running a livecd right now BluesKaj
<supernix> actually the Ubuntu 9.04 it was all I had burned as I added KDE after installing Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> supernix, http://www.thelinuxsociety.org.uk/content/reinstall-grub-using-live-cd
<supernix> after attending the South East Linux Fest and attending a lecture on the KDE4 I decided to go to KDE
<supernix> ah BluesKaj thanks a lot that hits the spot
<BluesKaj> supernix, it worked for me :)
<supernix> I am so frustrated I have a partition that was the original Linux that I installed at /dev/sda5 and now I decreased the windows partition so that I could make a larger partition and then I copied the old /dev/sda5 to /dev/sda4 but now it wont let me delete the /dev/sda5
<supernix> I am using gparted
<BluesKaj> don't delete , reformat
<supernix> OIC
<supernix> hmmm thanks
<supernix> anyone using ext4 yet?
<Unksi> supernix: yeah been using for few months now
<BluesKaj> supernix, i tried it but jaunty was unstable on it ...lots of crashes
<sean_> supernix: I did (not in ubuntu) but not long and I noticed little difference
<supernix> hmmmm sounds scary think I will just stick to the ext3 for safety sakes
<Unksi> no difference noticed here^
<supernix> stability is a primary factor for using Ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, ext4 isn't quite ready for production use yet
<sean_> supernix: If you are interested in speed you might set an eye toward some others too, like XFS
<supernix> yeah I was wondering about xfs
<supernix> heard it was great for large files and drives
<davidjheinrich> does anyone here know how to customize the Wacom Bamboo's buttons on the pen?
<supernix> wow BluesKaj I was running that setup routine that you told me about on that site but I am now confused
<supernix> I am presended with (hd0,3) (hd0,4) and (hd1,4)
<supernix> so now I don't know which one I am supposed to use
<BluesKaj> supernix, hd0,3..usually the first partition
<BluesKaj> it resides on the HDD independent of the OS , so hd0,3 should work
<supernix> how can you correlate those with the /dev/sda% ?
<supernix> hmmm ok thanks
<BluesKaj> not to worry just follow the instruction
<supernix> that is really odd as I only actually have 2 hard drives on this system
<supernix> oh no I forgot
<supernix> I do have 3
<supernix> one is a usb external drive
<BluesKaj> install grub on whatever drive is setup to boot first , I would think
<BluesKaj> I'm not real sure about arrays , tbh ...maybe someone with some experience with multiple drives can jump in here and help
<supernix> BluesKaj: wish me luck yall LOL
<BluesKaj> heh
<unix> helloo
<unix> ani one here
<alyoshka> For some reason Kubuntu doesn't want to load when loging in from KDM after latest updates. Anybody know why?
<nicole_> darkmatter_:
<nicole_> darkmatter_:  i was talking to you before aight? my hardrive was invisible was it u?
<darkmatter_> yes it was
<nicole_> chkdsk?
<nicole_> x
<nicole_> xp
#kubuntu 2009-06-20
<Alan_Lockwood> Hi
<Alan_Lockwood> Does anyone know how to get "GLSL" in wine??
<Alan_Lockwood> Does anyone know how to get "GLSL" in wine??
<sebbar> is the error message that appears after each update ever going to be fixed? :)
<ign0ramus> Alan_Lockwood, http://www.winehq.org/wwn/316 OR http://wiki.winehq.org/DirectX-Shaders
<Alan_Lockwood> thx
<ign0ramus> Alan_Lockwood, np :)
<Dragnslcr> sebbar- the error about forking?
<sebbar> Dragnslcr: yo that should be it
<sebbar> Dragnslcr: any way to get rid of it?
<Dragnslcr> It's fixed in 4.2.4. Can't remember if it was fixed in 4.2.3
<Peti> Hi, I'm having some troubles with the NVIDIA 180 graphics driver. After installed, Kubuntu randomly freezes. Just a couple weeks ago, before I reinstalled Kubuntu, someone sent me a link to instructions of downloading and installing an updated NVIDIA driver that fixed this problem perfectly. Does anyone know that driver and how to apply it?
<sebbar> Dragnslcr: is that the kde version? cause I'm running 4.3 beta... but I thought the update thing wasn't part of kde?
<mubu> Hey guys, is there a way to search for files within multiple partitions (in ubuntu 9.04) like in windows? thanks
<FloridaGuy> just added to ubuntu....     W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<FloridaGuy> for kde 4.2.4
<darkmatter_> mubu: good old locate
<erpabro> hola
<mubu> darkmatter how does that work?
<darkmatter_> locate <filename>
<mubu> darkmatter, but what if i dont know the exact filename?
<darkmatter_> mubu: a part of it will do
<darkmatter_> you may need to update the database first
<darkmatter_> sudo updatedb
<mubu> darkmatter thanks, worked like a charm!
<FloridaGuy> for kde 4.2.4 in ubuntu...where do i get W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<darkmatter_> mubu: good to hear
<mubu> Though i find it ridiculous that the gui search function does not support searching within multiple drives, or atleast not without any trickery.
<darkmatter_> which gui search?
<sebbar> Floridaguy: gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring /tmp/awn.keyring --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv  2836CB0A8AC93F7A && gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring /tmp/awn.keyring --export --armor 2836CB0A8AC93F7A | sudo apt-key add - && rm /tmp/awn.keyring
<darkmatter_> i prefer locate because it's instant
<FloridaGuy> sebbar, not looking for awn.......need for kde 4.2.4
<darkmatter_> someone should write a gui frontend for locate
<mubu> darkmatter, "Places" then "Search for files"
<PovAddict> I'm using Kubuntu Hardy, with KDE3.5
<mubu> in ubuntu, dont know about kubuntu..
<PovAddict> and compiz
<sebbar> FloridaGuy: sorry dont get it...whats your problem?
<PovAddict> looks like upgrading past hardy will simply get rid of KDE3 and replace it with KDE4
<PovAddict> hardy has an old KDE4 available though... any suggestions to "progressively" upgrade so I can slowly get used to it?
<darkmatter_> mubu: ok, there's a find function in dolphin too but i've never tried it
<PovAddict> also, if I install, say, kopete-kde4, will it migrate my settings from my current 3.5 kopete? and if I upgrade to hardy+1 (whatever it's called), will it keep the settings too?
<FloridaGuy> sebbar, i went here....   http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4   ..... added this for kde 4.2.4.....   deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main    ..... reloaded package manager and get this....    W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<darkmatter_> mubu: i used google desktop once, but it wasn't without its issues
<sebbar> FloridaGuy: yeah, copy the stuff I wrote above in a konsole and hit enter :)
<PovAddict> I don't want to be stuck on an ancient version forever :(
<FloridaGuy> sebbar, worked....srry about that...it said awn...so i thought you was giving me something for awn
<Ahmuck> how do you close a "less sometext.txt" window in the terminal ?
<kde185> Are there any PPA's that I can use to install a beta of KDE 4.3 alongside the default 4.2?  Or do I need to use SVN?
<Dragnslcr> Ahmuck- q
<PovAddict> Ahmuck: q
<PovAddict> press h for help
<Ahmuck> i've been closing dirty, via ctl-x, y, or z
<PovAddict> less is a terribly useful thing
<Ahmuck> who woulda thought it was a simple key
<Ahmuck> been using ctl-| for closing other programs
<Ahmuck> thx
<sebbar> FloridaGuy: noprob, that command might actually have been used for something awn related originally :)
<FloridaGuy> sebbar, ok.....   now kubuntu-desktop installing
<PovAddict> I'm in Kubuntu Hardy; if I install, say, kopete-kde4, will it migrate settings/accounts from my current 3.5 kopete?
<FloridaGuy> PovAddict, why not just upgrade the distro...  9.04 is alot faster and stuff
<PovAddict> FloridaGuy: because I don't want to become useless for a week while I get used to KDE4
<PovAddict> I'd like to upgrade "progressively" :)
<FloridaGuy> ok
<darkmatter_> PovAddict: kopete-kde4 will not replace kopete from kde3
<PovAddict> darkmatter_: I know it won't replace
<PovAddict> but will it take the kde3 settings or do I have to configure everything from scratch?
<darkmatter_> if i remember correctly, the 2 versions of kde use different directories
<PovAddict> yep
<darkmatter_> .kde and .kde4?
<PovAddict> but is there any setting migration between them?
<darkmatter_> PovAddict: is it really that difficult to recreate your accounts?
<PovAddict> not for kopete
<PovAddict> but if every other app will do the same...
<darkmatter_> depends on what you use
<PovAddict> kopete, konversation (afaik there's no version for kde4 yet), kmail, akregator, konqueror (I want my bookmarks!)
<jared555> is it possible to look at the most up to date versions of packages available for various releases of kubuntu/ubuntu?
<darkmatter_> konversation is replaced with quassel
<PovAddict> yeah so I don't mind having to set up my networks in quassel if it doesn't migrate from konversation
<darkmatter_> it doesn't
<PovAddict> but that *and* configuring email *and* manually migrating RSS feeds *and* manually migrating bookmarks *and* configure kopete... no thanks
<coz_> anyone here running compiz ?
<Dragnslcr> PovAddict- there are packages for the KDE4 version of Konversation
<PovAddict> I won't take extra effort to install that
<PovAddict> I think my question is pretty simple: do KDE4 apps read KDE3 settings (on first start or whatever)?
<darkmatter_> PovAddict: i think it's safe to assume they don't
<PovAddict> "After upgrading to 8.10 your .kde settings directory will be converted to KDE 4 settings, this means you will not easily be able to downgrade. The .kde4 directory from 8.04 KDE 4 Remix will not be used."
<PovAddict> hmm that sounds interesting, however, I'd like a way to rollback :)
<PovAddict> should do a full backup before upgrading, I guess
<Walzmyn> PovAddict: just copy all your config files somewhere safe
<Walzmyn> Anybody know how i can get the network manager to connect to my wireless without me feeding it the password every freaking time? this is really anoying
<PovAddict> I have an external disk 10x bigger than the one with OS and /home
<PovAddict> so I *can* do a full backup
<Walzmyn> PovAddict: that should work :)
<PovAddict> even more, my "main disk" (140GB) is divided in Ubuntu (40GB!) and Windoze (100GB)
<PovAddict> I didn't give it enough space when I first installed Ubuntu :)
<PovAddict> and nowadays I don't use the Windoze partition at all
<burn_> PovAddict: kill em and give [k]ubuntu more space :d
<PovAddict> burn_: or reinstall Kubuntu in my 1TB disk
<burn_> 1tb !!
<Walzmyn> I've got a hundred gigs spent on winders that I never use as well
<Walzmyn> anybody using a yahoo chat with pidgin?
 * PovAddict burns Kubuntu 8.10
<PovAddict> from the command line! :3
<davidjheinrich> wacom
<darkmatter_> PovAddict: why not 9.04?
<PovAddict> darkmatter_: because I have 8.04 and upgrade works one version step at a time
<darkmatter_> 8.10 was incomplete in my opinion
<darkmatter_> things like bluetooth were broken
<PovAddict> bluetooth is "broken" on my machine, in a way
<PovAddict> I uninstalled everything bluetooth-related since I don't have bluetooth hardware, and my system settings still show a 'Bluetooth' icon that opens a blank screen when clicked
<darkmatter_> kde4 still hasn't reached the bluetooth functionality of kde3
<luis_> o ubuntu é demais
<luis_> is unknow
<luis_> estoy só
<redomondo> hello
<redomondo> I am looking for some support with firefox on kubuntu 9.04
<redomondo> how do I install the programÉ
<redomondo> as well my àt symbol is not working properly
<burn__> redomondo: start kpackagekit and type the name of rpogram
<redomondo> how do I start kpackagekit
<burn__> go K buttion > and in search [up part of K popup] and type kpack
<waltzingalong> redomondo: one way would be to click on a shortcut to it from the menu
<burn__> it will be shown in search
<redomondo> now how about my shift+2 - or at symbol - my keyboard does not seem to bbe a standard us layout - I am a newbie...
<redomondo> thanks for the kpack tip
<redomondo> done and done
<[buRn]> redomondo u must be choosen wrong keboard layout
<redomondo> how do I switch
<ign0ramus> redomondo, you can change keyboard layout in Regional & Language in System Settings
<meng> hello?
<ign0ramus> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<[buRn]> !hi I meng
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi I meng
<[buRn]> :D
<meng> well,my KDE4.2 runs no good
<ign0ramus> [buRn], use the pipe (usually above Enter) not a capital 'i' :)
<meng> 我的KDE4.2跑的很不平稳
<meng> 为什么经常会死机呢？
<ign0ramus> !cn | meng
<ubottu> meng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<redomondo> shift+2 is till giving me quotation marks -
<redomondo> not the "at" symbol
<Dragnslcr> redomondo- go to System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout
<redomondo> and select which layout?
<meng> my amarok can't play mp3
<Dragnslcr> Whatever kind of keyboard you have
<Dragnslcr> If you have a standard keyboard, you can also try just disabling layouts (which is how mine is set)
<meng> it just can play wma
<ign0ramus> !mp3 | meng
<ubottu> meng: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<meng> ok
<meng> thank you
<ign0ramus> you're welcome :)
<[buRn]> why there are 4 blocked updates. kernel 2.26.15 or somenthing like that, + kernel headers? did i done that or default?
<FloridaGuy> kde 4.2.4.....kubuntu 9.04.....system-settings...click on desktop...and system settings closes....everything eles in there works fine
<ign0ramus> [buRn], it seems to be like that for many.  you can install with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<[buRn]> ign0ramus: what is better solution to install it or no? :d
<ign0ramus> [buRn], that's up to you :)
<ign0ramus> [buRn], the above command will pull in the necessary dependencies that are holding the upgrades back
<[buRn]> i know :d
<FloridaGuy> kde 4.2.4.....kubuntu 9.04.....system-settings...click on desktop...and system settings closes....everything eles in there works fine??
<[buRn]> i used the kubutu for a long time, but new 9.04 have other options and this kpackage is hate me :D
<carolija> hello
<carolija> wich IM  have  web and sound
<carolija>  ?
<SteelR> what?
<developer_php_br> hi
<developer_php_br> have a developers of php here?
<AndySpain> hi
<AndySpain> I can't get my wifi running
<linux> .
<AndySpain> ??
<lee_> ergg grrrr How do I reinstate the CRTL+backspace option, I really need it for my video settings in the ps3
<lee_> and why did I get placed in kubuntu when I have Ubuntu?
<manu_> i canot use any web aplication otherthan this on my system."Could not connect to host" error msg... anybody help???
<yamishi> can someone help me with a problem i have with my desktop?
<yamishi> my lil'bro "minimized" it so my desktop now looks like this http://imagebin.ca/view/qnK13Gwc.html but from my plasm control panel it looks like http://imagebin.ca/view/E5ajHe.html
<doppelganger_> hi guys, i have a very easy problem, i'm just not....  very linux savvy just yet.  Can someone PM me right quick, i just you to read someone and tell me what it means
<doppelganger_> need*
<doppelganger_> something*  dang
<doppelganger_> looks very simple to do, i just want to get it right.  I won't ask anything else if it gets complicated past that
<bazhang> doppelganger_, just ask here
<doppelganger_> ok, i was trying to refrain from looking like a jackass in front of others, buuut, lol
<doppelganger_> anyways, trying to get my creative card working, and i found some easy instructions, i just need them interpreted:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1115910
<doppelganger_> i'm in the file "ctdrv.h" that it's mentioning, which says this: http://pastebin.ca/1467199
<doppelganger_> and i'm wondering what i put where in that file (at the bottom of that pastebin i put my lspci result, and i'm wondering what to plug where in the file above it)
<adccad> hi
<bazhang> doppelganger_, compiled anything before?
<doppelganger_> barely....  but i have those instructions on another page
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware doppelganger_ here is a starter
<doppelganger_> i just need to know what to plug in to that file i put in pastebin, like in what lines, and exactly what from the lspci am i plugging in there
<commander_> does anyone have cairo dock on here?
<doppelganger_> bazhang: did you get a chance to read over that pastebin file i posted?
<doppelganger_> i'm so close to figuring this out i can taste it  =p
<bazhang> doppelganger_, yes; just looking for other possible solutions on the forums
<doppelganger_> oh ok, ty man.  just real quick, what is it wanting me to put where in that file i put up?  if i can figure that out i can definitely compile it and try it out
<root> new bi
<alex_> Does anyone here know if after you install the ubuntu server if you should have GUI or if it is all command based?
<alex_> I've never used a linux server before so was unsure if there is supposed to be a GUI that loads after you login
<bazhang> doppelganger_, there is also a suggestion of using the OSS driver, which comes in the form of a deb.
<doppelganger_> bazhang:  installing, we'll see how she works
<bazhang> doppelganger_, good luck
<bazhang> doppelganger_, can't stick around, will be back later :)
<commander_> hello
<commander_> does anyone have cairo dock in kubuntu
<michael> hello
<dabbler> i have 4 kernel updates held back ... anyone know why?
<mcrandello> those updates will break something, trust me you dont want em
<mcrandello> j/k
<dabbler> lol
<mcrandello> anyone know what this error means (trying to get a midi usb controller working): usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -62
<mcrandello> tried several USB ports on the desktop, front/back, 1.2 2.0
<mcrandello> always the same
<dabbler> i have some flashdrives that work under Linux...and some that don't
<dabbler> some mount readonly
<dabbler> oops...midi  :)
<dabbler> that i don't know
<mcrandello>  it's strange though, it was detected in older versions
<mcrandello> it's way before the midi issue, this is like USB going "nope, sorry, don't feel like giving you an address"
<mcrandello> 'talk to the hand" '_'
<mcrandello> grr
<dabbler> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dabbler> !quassel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quassel
<Steil> does kopete support webcam?
<pawel> hey is there any image viewer in KDE that would use some nice compiz effects? - something like picasa preview in windows u just click image in file browser and it smoothly fills up your desktop with just 2 arrows to see next images
<checho> hi
<pawel> hey is there any image viewer in KDE that would use some nice compiz effects? - something like picasa preview in windows u just click image in file browser and it smoothly fills up your desktop with just 2 arrows to see next images
<checho> spanihs¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¡
<checho> spanish?
<|Ryan> Can anyone help me? I can't get Amarok to play my MP3, how can I enable it to?
<swatto> hello all, please could someone help me, I did an update last night to the kubuntu and now when i start I only get the command line and I cant start kde
<swatto> to kubuntu*
<pawel> to kubuntu from what
<studiodude> Hi
<swatto> in kubuntu the update manager came up so i installed the updates but also there were 4 blocked updates which i did with the dist upgrade option but now i try and start kubuntu it doesnt load kde
<swatto> it says displayis not set or cannot connect to the x server
<pawel> btw guys why updates get blocked?
<studiodude> this is my first time here - is it ok to ask a question? Iḿ not sure how this works - lol -sorry
<refic> studiodude: sure, go ahead and ask :)
<andy__> Hello!
<andy__> Can anybody help my getting my laptop's wifi to work with kubuntu?
<jillsmitt> my kde windows with lines..
<bazhang> what video card jillsmitt
<jillsmitt> ati radeon X1200
<jillsmitt> can i fix it, bazhang?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135343 jillsmitt I'm just reading this
<jillsmitt> ATI Catalyst driver which no longer supports "legacy" cards
<bazhang> jillsmitt, are you using the open source or the propietary drivers; that seems to be the main issue (ie you should use the open source for that card)
<bazhang> err proprietary
<jillsmitt> bazhang: i use only from installation 904 drivers
<jillsmitt> i mean i just install my kubuntu
<jillsmitt> from 700 CD
<bazhang> jillsmitt, from hardware drivers? ie the non-open source ones?
<jillsmitt> bazhang: i guess there is no proprietary drivers after CD-installed
<jillsmitt> it good, fast & i dont use compiz, but lines on windows...
<bazhang> what does fgl_glxgears show in konsole
<jillsmitt> its not installed yet
<jillsmitt> this is new driver pack?
<bazhang> so no fglrx then
<jillsmitt> ok, they must tell it in welcome screen or something
<jillsmitt> bazhang: E: Couldn't find package fgl_glxgears
<bazhang> jillsmitt, what about pasting a screenshot to imagebin
<bazhang> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<jillsmitt> bazhang: lines of window or terminal lines?)
<jillsmitt> E: Couldn't find package fgl_glxgears - why?
<bazhang> jillsmitt, err sorry
<bazhang> just type fgl_glxgears in terminal (dont apt-get it)
<bazhang> jillsmitt, the window lines
<jillsmitt> bazhang: The program 'fgl_glxgears' is currently not installed
<bazhang> jillsmitt, so you must be using the radeonhd then (open source driver)
<jillsmitt> what the package name?
<jillsmitt> ok
<bazhang> you running compiz or not/ or other 3D effects
<jillsmitt> ? emm no
<bazhang> odd
<zer0o> whatz a good cd/dvd burner software?
<Limette> zer0o: try X-CD-Roast
<bazhang> info x-cd-roast
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> !info x-cd-roast
<ubottu> Package x-cd-roast does not exist in jaunty
<bazhang> Limette, that is not a repo package
<zer0o> what about this X-CD-Roast? how's it?
<jillsmitt> http://imagebin.org:80/53111
<jillsmitt> there is
<zer0o> is it in the repos?
<jillsmitt> bazhang: http://imagebin.org:80/53111
<jillsmitt> bazhang: fny ideas?
<jillsmitt> any*
<bazhang> jillsmitt, just checking now
<Mamarok> zer0o: use k3b, it works perfectly well here
<zer0o> Mamarok: im sorry but the answer is NOT AT ALL, dunno if u remember me for 3 days here trying to figure out what was wrong with my burner that a certain point was read-only, i didn't have the root permissions anymore to write or even to read!! not even if launched by sudo... well, once unistalled k3b its working perfectly...
<Grabugadoci> Salut à tous :)
<poi1> I am trying to get relakks anonomy ip work with ubuntu does anybody know
<bazhang> jillsmitt, there is a ppa for that; you can read about it here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1164013
<zer0o> theres this friend of mine whose keyboard "emits typing sounds" when he types on x-chat, du have any idea why??? :D
<poi1> i am a beginner and i would need instructions :)
<jillsmitt> what is "ppa", bazhang?
<poi1> its a vpn connection
<bazhang> !ppa | jillsmitt
<ubottu> jillsmitt: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
 * jillsmitt ppa
<studiodude> has anybody any experience with peripherals working with one app but not another?
<XVampireX> hello
<XVampireX> I am on live mode on my laptop, it seems like it recognized my wifi
<XVampireX> but for some reason I can't connect to my own router...
<XVampireX> can anyone help please?
<cinex> ??
<cinex> live mode ?
<XVampireX> I can't connect to my own network....
<XVampireX> yeah, like from CD
<cinex> k
<cinex> what wifi card do u have?
<XVampireX> no idea
<cinex> lspci
<cinex> and find it in the output
<cinex> (lspci is a command)
<XVampireX> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
<XVampireX> I know :D
<cinex> k
<cinex> just assuming your stupid :P
<makuseru> Can someone help me enable wireless on a HP G60 with a Atheros AR5007EG(AR242x) card. I've tried everything but can't get it to work.
<XVampireX> so what do you say?
<cinex> XVampireX: i dunno, i was googling but nothing jumps up.
<XVampireX> it gives me password notification, I input my password but nothing, it tells me it failed to connect
<cinex> maybe you need ndiswrapper, maybe u dont
<cinex> maybe u need the firmware files
<cinex> does it come up in the hardware drivers app (under system)
<cinex> XVampireX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965516
<XVampireX> what do you mean exactly?
<cinex> says to get firmware
<cinex> firmware files are from the driver files... you cant work without them most of the time
<cinex> read that post anyway
<XVampireX> it's intrepid though
<cinex> so?
<cinex> perhaps the firmware is proprietry
<HalphaZ> j #kde
<XVampireX> I can see networks... I'm connected through wireless, just not to my own router...
<cinex> but it needs firmware, so get it :P
<XVampireX> how do you know?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<cinex> did u read the post?
<cinex> hi BluesKaj
<XVampireX> well, kinda...
<XVampireX> but it's rather old now, no?
<cinex> only kinda?
<XVampireX> it's old
<BluesKaj> hi cinex
<cinex> ow old?
<cinex> and what version of ubuntu is it for?
<cinex> hmmmmmmmmm
<cinex> cool
<makuseru> Can someone help me enable wireless on a HP G60 with a Atheros AR5007EG(AR242x) card. I've tried everything but can't get it to work.
<studiodude> hi, trying to find out why my web cam is seen by one app but not another - can anybody give me a starting point to diagnose?
<cinex> what modules do u have loaded makuseru ?
<makuseru> cinex: Im not sure, how can I find out.
<cinex> makuseru: u on jaunty?
<makuseru> Yes,
<cinex> makuseru: http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:YQIjf79O_ckJ:www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html+Atheros+AR5007EG(AR242x)+ubuntu+jaunty&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk&client=opera
<cinex> try that
<makuseru> Tried it, didnt work.
<makuseru> I was able to do method 1, but after the final step(the make load) nothing happened.
<makuseru> And i tried method 2, but it couldnt find the backports package.
<cinex> u compiled your own drivers?
<makuseru> I did just what method one on that page says.
<makuseru> And it went through it all with no error.
<cinex> did u reeboot?
<makuseru> No, i didnt see where it said to.
<makuseru> Should i reboot?
<cinex> you'd need to reeboot, to reload in the new drivers an unload the old ones
<cinex> u could do it by hand but its prolly easier to reeboot
<makuseru> Ok, well im going to reboot real quick then.
<cinex> kk
<makuseru> cinex: Still nothing
<cinex> well it said to unblacklist ath5k
<cinex> i dunno
<cinex> u could try using wicd to connect
<cinex> well it said to unblacklist ath5king is pretty crap i think
<cinex> the widget thing is pretty crap i think***
<cinex> <-- needs coffe
<makuseru> The wireless isnt even showing up as an interface in "network settings"
<cinex> sudo modprobe athk5
<cinex> run that command
<makuseru> cinex: "FATAL: Module athk5 not found."
<cinex> so then u haven't compiled the latest athk5 module
<cinex> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<makuseru> I just did that.
<cinex> hmm
<BluesKaj> i have to ask makuseru , which kubunru version are you using ?
<makuseru> I9.04
<BluesKaj> makuseru, do you have the network manager widget installed ?
<makuseru> I dont believe so.
<cinex> meh
<makuseru> Is it knetworkmanager?
<makuseru> If so i do have that.
<BluesKaj> is there an icon that looks unplugged
<BluesKaj> in the panel
<makuseru> No.
<BluesKaj> no knetworkmanager is no longer the default for jaunty
<makuseru> What is the package name for the new oen?
<BluesKaj> it's now known as network management , and if you click on add widgets , scroll down to a stylized  blue "N" and choose that
<makuseru> Where is add widgets?
<makuseru> I think thats just a kde4 thing.
<makuseru> Isnt it?
<jillsmitt> bazhang: just finished
<bazhang> jillsmitt, okay?
<jillsmitt> bazhang: dunno)... testing
<BluesKaj> makuseru, not using plasma ?
<jillsmitt> NO
<bazhang> jillsmitt, hmm
<makuseru> BluesKaj: No, KDE3 remix.
<jillsmitt> bazhang: i have a lines
<jillsmitt> bazhang: it is like frame errors
<BluesKaj> now he tells us ... ok , knetworkmanager it is then
<bazhang> jillsmitt, worse than before? or about the same
<makuseru> Sorry, if i had known it was important i would have mentioned it.
<BluesKaj> very important
<jillsmitt> bazhang: the same stuff
<jillsmitt> bazhang: i left about 3-4 hours, thanks for help
<bazhang> jillsmitt, not sure what else to advise; I have an nvidia card
<BluesKaj> sry, i haven't used wifi with kde3 , so I'm out of the game ..\
<cinex> will need a module somewhere
<BluesKaj> makuseru, check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144815
<cinex> he's already done that BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> recommend you switch to kde4 , makuseru
<makuseru> I would if it wasnt so horrible to use.
<BluesKaj> it'll make life easier for wifi at least
<makuseru> Buy internet is pretty useless when you cant even use the interface.
<BluesKaj> i find it works fine now ...I was reluctant to try it at first , but it's stable and mature now , IMO
<BluesKaj> kde4 that is
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: i find it laky and dropped i like is hot
<nicole_> could i create a parttion, put the files fro a recovery disc there, make the partition bootable and recover from there?
<BluesKaj> we all have to deal with issues of some sort , mine was amarok and konverstaion at first , but now I've got the new versions working the way i like, so it's not a biggie with me any more
<ActionParsnip> nicole_: if you have bootale info there,  dont see whynot. You could put the iso on there and use lilo instead of grub too
<ubuntu_> nicole_: should work - you might haaaave to edit fstab
<nicole_> please help me out, im no thatt good at this
<nicole_> im on a toshiba nb100 without cdrom
<ActionParsnip> nicole_: then research, what you are wanting to do could get highly complex
<ubuntu_> nicole_:  earsier: just a new install, home separate partition, get home data from the backup
<nicole_> ActionParsnip: ive been on this quest 5 days now
<studiodude> when i click on a link from here i get taken into quanta instead of konqueror, how did that happen and how do i change the link  association?
<nicole_> ubuntu_: what do u mean by home separate partition, there is no backup drive eiher as in other laptops
<ubuntu_> nicole_: I have at least three patitions on new installs: boot root home
<ActionParsnip> nicole_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774539
<nicole_> ubuntu_: i want to recover xp
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: i map /home to my fileserver ;)
<ubuntu_> nicole_: I only bother to restore home, and selected files from /etc on disk failure
<BluesKaj> nicole_, booting directly into kubuntu ar startup ?
<ubuntu_> nicole_: then forget what we wrote here - with xp you need a very good backup/retore program like acronis
<BluesKaj> at
<nicole_> ubuntu_: i dont want to hve kubuntu on his pc, its my sis it crashed an refused to tartm i installed kubuntu and ersed the drive but i cant install xp anymore
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> my name is alberto..
<ubuntu> Im from Mexico..
<ubuntu> :)
<nicole_> BluesKaj: iam booting directly into kubuntu at atart up alredy
<redomondo> I am trying to add the flash download to the firefox I am running - any ideasÉ
<BluesKaj> !grub | nicole_,
<ubottu> nicole_,: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu_> nicole_: no xp install disc?
<nicole_> BluesKaj: thanks, but that is ot what i need
 * BluesKaj tries to figure what nicole ids trying to do
<nicole_> ubuntu_: this pc has no cdrom, it comes along with a disc bu its not of much help as i dont have a usb cdrom
<redomondo> hello - I am also attempting to install programs that I have downloaded, but I can use the kpackagekit to browse to their location - any Ideas?
<ubuntu_> nicole_: without you ARE really lost - sorry...
<BluesKaj> redomondo, what are the program file extensions ?
<nicole_> is it possible to put the file froma xp recovery disc, into a partition in the ahrddrive, make th hardrive bootable and recover from there instead from the cdrom?
<redomondo> tar.gz
<BluesKaj> !tar.gz | redomondo
<ubottu> redomondo: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<redomondo> I also have a .zip driver for my video card
<ubuntu_> nicole_:  NO - you need to boot from something (USB), Windows PE _could_ help but that is also very tricky
<ubuntu_> borrow a USB CD drive!
<nicole_> ubuntu_: noone i know ownes one
<redomondo> unzipped, now how do I runt therogram?
<BluesKaj> i wish you "ubuntu" guys would change your nicks to something different ...it's confusing
<christian_> hey any1 knows, how to remove amaroks 2.1 perma markers?
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: just testing Karmic in a VM and trying to help nicole sorry - I'm gone in a few minutes
<nicole_> ubuntu_: i have a bootsble usb with a normal xp installation in it, however the installation fails, i would need to make the usb bootable but put anyfiles in it but i dont know how
<ubuntu_> nicole_: you NEED a _running_ XP (or other MS OS) to install XP
<nicole_> i have non on this pc
<nicole_> ubuntu_: im fucked
<ubuntu_> yes -
<bazhang> nicole_, no cursing
<BluesKaj> nicole_, is your pc, usb device boot capable
<nicole_> bazhang: sorry, im f#¤%&#
<nicole_> BluesKaj: yes it is, that is how i managed to install kubunto in it, i run kubuntu live cd in another pc, created a usb boot kubuntu, and the restarted this pc with the usb in ti
<cinex> lol, u dont need a previous version of windows installed to install XP, not unless u have an upgrade disk
<nicole_> BluesKaj: but when i try t do the semawith a usb boot xp isntallation, it fails
<nicole_> BluesKaj: i get a blue scree asking me to check errors i the drive, but i ahve no errors
<ubuntu_> nicole_: windows works differently than linux - you will not succeed the linux way
<BluesKaj> well then, use the usb to install windows on a different partition that's been formatted to ntfs
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: same hardware to get the hal right ;-)
<nicole_> ubuntu_: thanks, i know. but rebooting from a usb with xo in it works fine,
<ubuntu_> don't even bother with activation and SUID
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, dunno if I've ever heard of installing windows from a usb pen drive TBH :)
<nicole_> BluesKaj: i have tried that but the installation fails
<nicole_> BluesKaj: i mean, 5 days ago when this pc had xp in it, i restatrted it wih a usb-xp that i hd created, it booted from the usb, and aked m what i wanted to so, the the loading files of xp started but i get a blue screen 0x000007b
<BluesKaj> cdroms are pretty cheap these days...recommend you buy one for 35bucks US
<ubuntu_> nicole_: or get a USB to IDE/SATA adapter for 20 EUR and use a drive from a desktop PC
<nicole_> very stupidt thing of seeling a pc without a cdrom if u need one to reinstall
<BluesKaj> It will solve your install problem , nicole_
<ubuntu_> nicole_:  that's why I only use Windows when forced to ...
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: all drives have IDEs ;)
<nicole_> ubuntu_: so do i but this is my sis lapotp
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip:  mine not -I have SATA, IDE SCSI, SAS, ...
<nicole_> BluesKaj: yeah buying is my last option that should work, this us to sata is just a cable eh? i might do my own in that case
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: ide == integrated drive electronics,
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: its a common mistake, you mean parallel ata when you say ide
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: old drives had no controller on them and relied solely on the controller for control, Thats why your drive has a few mb cache
<BluesKaj> nicole_, dunno , ubuntu_ suggested that
<nicole_> BluesKaj: http://www.google.cl/search?hl=es&q=usb+boot+xp+install&btnG=Buscar+con+Google&meta=lr%3Dlang_en&aq=1&oq=usb+boot+xp
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: sis means sister ...
<nicole_> ubuntu_: this usb to sata adapter is that just a cable or it comes with hardware?
<nicole_> ubuntu_: 20 euros for the adapter is more than for a cdrom
<ubuntu_> nicole_: they even come with AC-adaptor to power 3,5" drives
<ubuntu_> well I use them for prepping discs or forensic stuff - and to install OS on may netbook (no optical drive there)
<nicole_> ubuntu_: what i mean is if this adapter is just a cable, one end usb one end sata, in that case i cna make one, bu if the adapter is more thn a cable ten i cant
<ubuntu_> mor than a cable
<nicole_> ubuntu_: got it thanks
<nicole_> i can create a tfs partition usin fdisk right?
<nicole_> how do i create a ntfs partition?
<ign0ramus> nicole_, gparted
<nicole_> ign0ramus: im inside it but i dont see how, the "new" otion is unableded
<ubuntu_> nicole_: get pmagic livecd - but you WILL NEED a CD rom for your XP problem
<ign0ramus> nicole_, are you running from a livecd?
<ubuntu_> nicole_: you need ntfs-tools
<ubuntu_> also
<nicole_> ign0ramus: no, its installed
<ign0ramus> nicole_, you will not be able to make any changes to volumes that are currently mounted. Using a livecd circumvents this issue.
<nicole_> ubuntu_: i can not even create a ext 3 partition yet
<nicole_> then ill be back live, shit i erased the bootable usb live
<Nationiant> Is it possible to install Kubuntu with all Ubuntu (but not Kubuntu) apps?
<Nationiant> Ex. Kubuntu with Firefox
<ubuntu_> nicole_: pmagic can be booted from an USB stick, then you can...
<ign0ramus> nicole_, so, Boot from LiveCD > de-allocate/make new partition > Format as NTFS/Use Windows disc to install to that partition > Fix mbr (grub) > Fin.
<Nationiant> Or, is it possible to install KDE to Ubuntu without all those apps which come with it?
<ubuntu_> Nationiant:  yes
<Nationiant> ubuntu_: how?
<nicole_> ign0ramus: i restart with lice cd then i opn gparted, and try to do a new partition, how do i do the windows disc to install that partition?
<ign0ramus> nicole_, if you already have a new partition, boot from a windows install disc, and select the partition you wish to install to.  just be careful not to wipe out your Linux partition! :P
<ubuntu_> nicole_: you can NOT - MS OS must be running to do that...
<nicole_> ign0ramus: ubuntu_ i am getting differnt info from unguys
<nicole_> ubuntu_:  you mean that i can install windows oin a drive without windows already on it?
<ign0ramus> ign0ramus, there are different ways to achieve the same issue.  what i am telling you is the standard simple way to do it
<ubuntu_> nicole_: I am right ;-)    the windows setup buils the windows kernel (kind of) you can not just copy it
<bazhang> how does kubuntu figure into this?
<ign0ramus> nicole_, you can install windows to a partition that does not have windows on it yet, yes.
<nicole_> ign0ramus: i can boot from a windows install disc since i dont have a cdrom , i tried to boot from a usb with windows xp install in it, but it fails
<ign0ramus> nicole_, it had to be a fresh drive at some point, right?
<ubuntu_> bazhang: i asking that myself - I figure nicole wants to install windows from a running kubuntu
<ign0ramus> nicole_, there are certain ways to create an XP install USB drive.  your problem most likely is a result of your USB drive.
<bazhang> better asked about usb *windows* in ##windows , right?
<BluesKaj> Nationiant, why not just install ubuntu / gnome ?
<nicole_> ign0ramus: yes i know, i have created xp install usb, in 2 different usb sticks. i boot in them and it crashes when the loading some files, i get a blue screen
<nicole_> ign0ramus: i am gonna try this xp-usb stick in another pc and see what happens, it fails then i know its the usb drive
<ign0ramus> nicole_, then either there is a hardware incompatibility, or the usb drive is missing files.  See here: http://www.vandomburg.net/installing-windows-xp-from-usb/
<ign0ramus> nicole_, but yes, this is getting very off-topic :)
<bazhang> !windows | nicole_
<ubottu> nicole_: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ubuntu_> nicole_: ign0ramus is talking about an XP *installer* USB - you most likely have an xp installed to an USB - won't work
<ign0ramus> ubuntu_, exactly :)
<Nationiant> I want KDE
<Nationiant> Or at least try it, but I installed it and my application menus have a lot more programs
<bazhang> Nationiant, then uninstall them
<Nationiant> well
<Nationiant> Isn't there an easier way?
<Nationiant> Than removing every single app?
<bazhang> you installed kubuntu-desktop ?
<BluesKaj> Nationiant, so you want kde desktop with gnome apps?
<Nationiant> Yep
<nicole_> ubuntu_: i do have an xp installer usb
<ubuntu_> nicole_: you run setup and it ask all the questions?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, Nationiant: apparently this guy is running Plasma in Gnome... http://pici.se/405930/?size=fullsize
<Nationiant> Ok.
<mackk431> hey my update program for updates has 4 blocked updates. How do i get them installed?
<nicole_> ubuntu_: im sorry if that was unclearto you. but as i said it stil fails thanks for ur help
<ubuntu_> mackk431: try to install one of them with apt-get and tell us the error message
<ign0ramus> mackk431, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will pull in the needed dependencies
<ImpRadar> if i add in a c++ header file will MTN add in all sub files in src/
<mackk431> ok
<BluesKaj> Nationiant, i think installing Ubuntu then installing kubuntu-desktop and choosing it at login when ever you boot into linux
<BluesKaj> Nationiant, that would prolly be the easiest
<Nationiant> BluesKaj: I know, I have tried that, but all those applications come with Synaptic package kubuntu-desktop
<mackk431> he is downloading packets now
<ign0ramus> mackk431, there you go :)
<mackk431> but the packets are differnt
<mackk431> older versions
<mackk431> i will see what happens
<mackk431> maybe he cant install the newer stuff cause he doesnt have the older versions
<ign0ramus> mackk431, the command you ran will pull in necessary dependencies
<mackk431> ok thank you ign0ramus
<drdozer> anybody else having trouble aptitude installing pixfrogger? On my system it complains that it can't install the dependency fenix.
<ign0ramus> mackk431, np.  see here for how APT handles these issues: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/69
<BluesKaj> Nationiant, then you'll just have to remove all the kde apps you don't want to use
<Nationiant> =(
<ign0ramus> Nationiant, if you just want plasma workspace to use, see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1068033
<ign0ramus> Nationiant, else, installing kde will bring in kde packages
<Nationiant> Ok
<drdozer> I'm running Jaunty
<ign0ramus> drdozer, me too! :)
<drdozer> ignOramus, does this work for you? "sudo aptitude install pixfrogger"
<ign0ramus> drdozer, worked fine. pulled in the necessary dependencies and installed.
<ign0ramus> drdozer, do you have 'universe' repo enabled?
<drdozer> ignOramus, I have this line in my sources file: deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty universe
<ign0ramus> drdozer, ok what is the output of "sudo apt-get build-dep pixfrogger" ?
<ign0ramus> drdozer, please pastebin output
<drdozer> ignOramus, http://pastebin.com/d578cf688
<ign0ramus> drdozer, does "sudo apt-get -f install" help?
<lovre> i have a problem, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE doesnt work anymore???
<drdozer> ignOramus, nope - slightly different output, but same error trying to track down fenix
<ign0ramus> lovre, "sudo dontzap -d" then log out and log in.  it will work again.
<lovre> ign0ramus: ok, ty
<ign0ramus> drdozer, fenix is also in Universe... you cannot install manually?
<ign0ramus> lovre, np :)
<drdozer> ignOramus, the weird thing is that I've been able to install other fenix-? packages, also from universe
<lovre> unfortunatelly its not working with dontzap even ???
<ign0ramus> drdozer, you have 'fenix' and 'fenix-dev' installed ?
<ign0ramus> lovre, if you've restarted X, please "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and paste the line relating to dontzap
<drdozer> http://pastebin.com/m34793ed0
<ign0ramus> drdozer, so try: "sudo apt-get install fenix fenix-plugins-system"
<lovre> ign0ramus: its set to False
<lovre> ign0ramus: should i manually write True?
<ign0ramus> lovre, that is the correct setting
<drdozer> http://pastebin.com/d25a6e161
<lovre> ign0ramus: then its something else wrong
<ign0ramus> lovre, "dontzap" stops ctrl+alt+backspace from working.. making it false allows it
<lovre> i see
<ign0ramus> !dontzap | lovre
<ubottu> lovre: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<lovre> ign0ramus: i see. what else could be causing this?
<ign0ramus> lovre, a very windows-ish answer, but if you've done what i said, try rebooting and see if the changes take effect.  if not, then we have some work to do :)
<ign0ramus> drdozer, please pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<drdozer> http://pastebin.com/d49dde2fd
<ign0ramus> drdozer, look at lines 41,42,48,and 49... uncomment then.
<ign0ramus> drdozer, and Line 57, too.  then save and exit.  do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<drdozer> ign0ramus, still no joy - "No candidate version found for fenix"
<ign0ramus> drdozer, show me your edited version of /etc/apt/sources.list  please
<drdozer> http://pastebin.com/d742d4cf8
<ign0ramus> drdozer, ok, looks good.  you've saved the file
<ign0ramus> and did sudo apt-get update?
<drdozer> yeah, and updated and so on
<ign0ramus> drdozer, pastebin "sudo apt-get install fenix"
<drdozer> is there a cache file I can blow away to force it to grab everything new?
<ign0ramus> drdozer, not sure what you mean ...
<drdozer> http://pastebin.com/d5b0b062f
<ign0ramus> drdozer, that doesn't make much sense... it's in Universe, which you've now enabled, and you should be able to pull that package...
<ign0ramus> drdozer, you can install the .deb from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/fenix
<ign0ramus> drdozer, and fenix-plugins-system here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/fenix-plugins-system
<ign0ramus> drdozer, are you running 64bit?
<ign0ramus> brb
<ign0ramus> argh! anyone else just randomly get a notification that "the playback device <name> stopped working" ?  it's been happening all too frequently lately, killing all my sound :/
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: pulseaudio is hogging your sound I guess
<drdozer> ignOramus, yeah - that could be the problem perhaps - Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     U7600  @ 1.20GHz: http://pastebin.com/d3e435f55
<redomondo> back and gettingt the hang of it - I want  to install a driver though, as well I can access any of my files on windows.
<ign0ramus> drdozer, that's why i asked... seems fenix is only 32 bit :(
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: all reports with " "the playback device <name> stopped working" so far were pulseaudio problems :(
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, i thought i removed PA... what packages should i purge?
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: you could force a install with the a 64 bit machine
<shadeslayer> -a
<Mamarok> let me see
<drdozer> ign0ramus, oh - that's annoying - I thought 32 bit stuff could run under 64 bit
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, if you can help in this regard, i'd appreciate it... i always use 32bit for compatibility reasons... im not good with amd64 stuff
<shadeslayer> drdozer: it can! one sec
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: hehe...sure
<shadeslayer> i use 64 bit since it runs a bit faster on my machine
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: remove and purge as many packages you can of pulseaudio without removing KDE, push it to the bottom in Phonon, then remove ~/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc and restart KDE
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, what about any gtk apps - i don't need PA for them, right?
<BluesKaj> !ia32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ia32
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: if you are not running Gnome, then no, you don't
<BluesKaj> !ia32libs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ia32libs
<shadeslayer> drdozer: sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture <package>
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, nope kde all the way, with a few gtk apps (firefox, pidgin, etc) :)
<Mamarok> then this should not be a problem
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, i know you've been against PA since day one, and now i see why :)
<shadeslayer> drdozer: did it work??
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: I wouldn't be against it if it was not forced on us by the underlying Ubuntu and if it would work correctly
<dwidmann> !info ia32-libs | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Package ia32-libs does not exist in jaunty
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, which is more than fair in my book
<Mamarok> the idea behind pulseaudio is good, the implementation is bad
<BluesKaj> !ia32-apt-get
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ia32-apt-get
<dwidmann> ubottu lies!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lies!
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, what exactly *is* the idea?  for desktop use, what advantages are there?
<BluesKaj> weird
<shadeslayer> !info ia32-apt-get
<ubottu> Package ia32-apt-get does not exist in jaunty
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: theres always !find
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: what are you looking for?
<drdozer> shadeslayer, that got the fenix deb installed, thanks, but pixfrogger still gives the same error message
<Mamarok> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BluesKaj> hmm, I'm looking at ia32-apt-get in synaptic ..."Apt-get and dpkg wrapper for on-the-fly ia32-libs conversion"
<shadeslayer> drdozer: hmmm...no idea on that sorry..that command has always worked for me....maybe you need some 32 bit libraries...just a shot in the dark
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: there's nothing in the factoids as I can see
<Zxcvb> what is the best way to run 32 bit apps on 64 bit kubuntu?
<drdozer> shadeslayer: ok, thanks for your help
<shadeslayer> drdozer: no problems :)
<dwidmann> Zxcvb: well, mostly you shouldn't need to, otherwise you might need to handle it on a case-by-case basis
<Zxcvb> dwidmann: the big one is wine
<Zxcvb> dwidmann: as 64 bit wine only supports win64 apps
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, took your advice.  restarting X... brb.  Thanks!
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: check here: http://pastebin.com/d148f6ba8
<dwidmann> Zxcvb: Umm, I don't think that's true about wine
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, http://www.pastebin.ca/1467676
<dwidmann> Zxcvb: I'd have to double check to be sure, of course. There is the occasional incompatibility though, but it's rare (I don't think Diablo 1 works)
<Zxcvb> dwidmann: unless it changed recently, tha is
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, well looking good so far... i didn't get the playback device failure notification on login like usual... ;)
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: good :)
<swatto> hello all, please can someone help me, I can no longer get kde to start in kubuntu :( i just get console login
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, and amarok is completely unaffected, yes?
<ign0ramus> swatto, do you get any errors?
<swatto> i did the dist-upgrade to install some blocked updates and now kde wont load
<dwidmann> Zxcvb: I've been able to use 32-bit apps in wine on my 64-bit installs for years
<swatto> no no errors, it just takes me to the terminal, i have tried starting kde but it says display is not set or cannot connect to the x server
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: well, the problem is Pulseaudio doesn't work well with the phonon-xine-backend, and that's the only backend we can recommend so far, gstreamer is buggy too
<Zxcvb> dwidmann: is it better to use chroot or ia32libs and getlibs
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, no need just install 1a32-libs
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, so stick with phonon/xine, then?
<BluesKaj> ia32-libs
<dwidmann> Zxcvb: ia32-libsd and getlibs
<ign0ramus> swatto, have you tried reconfiguring xorg?
<swatto> no, not sure how to do that ign0ramus
<dwidmann> Zxcvb: chroot would have been  "
<dwidmann> "the way to go" 4 or 5 years ago
<ign0ramus> swatto, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "
<dwidmann> Stupid enter key cut me off mid sentence :(
<swatto> do i have to change anything or just enter that command?
<ign0ramus> swatto, that should do it.  then choose your settings
<swatto> ok ill try that, thanks ign0ramus, will hopefully be back on kubuntu and not through chatzilla
<dwidmann> Zxcvb: 2.4. Does Wine run on 64-bit?
<dwidmann> Yes. Normally, installation should be the same as with 32-bit: simply install the Wine package for your distribution.
<dwidmann> Zxcvb: Wine is currently offered in 32-bit. 16-bit and 32-bit Windows applications work with it. It works on both 32-bit and 64-bit Linux installations.
<dwidmann> straight from the wine FAQ
<dwidmann> Zxcvb: Support for 64-bit Windows applications is planned for the distant future (see Wine64).
<Zxcvb> dwidmann: ok, I am getting a 64 bit system next month and just wanted to make sure
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: yes, that's the recommended backend from our side
<swatto> Didn't work ign0ramus :( came up with xserver-org not installed, i tried to install it but it couldnt find the package
<ign0ramus> swatto, can you boot into a different kernel?
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, thanks for the info :)
<swatto> hmm not sure how to do that ign0ramus, sorry im new to linux
<dwidmann> swatto: xserver-xorg, not xserver-org
<ign0ramus> swatto, on your grub screen, can you select a different kernel to boot into?
<rafaeljpd> of course
<swatto> Im not sure, i will have a look, there are different options ign0ramus, like memtest and recovery mode if thats what you mean?
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: yaw :)
<ign0ramus> swatto, "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg" should work as well
<swatto> i will have a look, brb thanks :)
<swatto> im in ign0ramus :) but my display is all screwed up, i dont think it is using the nvidia driver anymore as my graphics card fan is still running at full speed
<ign0ramus> swatto, well, first things first.  good that you're back in.  now go get your display driver, and you should be set
<ign0ramus> !nvidia | swatto
<ubottu> swatto: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<swatto> I must have overwrote something when i did that dist-upgrade thing to get rid of the blocked updates message
<ign0ramus> swatto, sounds like you somehow removed xorg ... ?
<swatto> no it wasn't removed ign0ramus, i was typing it wrong :P
<ign0ramus> swatto, so what did you do to get back in then?
<swatto> i ran that dpkg-reconfigure command and went through it, i then did startx and it loaded kde but in a screwed up state lol
<petsounds> swatto : sudo nvidia-xconfig, logout and alt-E
<swatto> how can i shut x down so that i can reinstall the graphics driver again?
<ign0ramus> swatto, drop into a tty and kill X from there, i suppose
<Mamarok> swatto: you sure you do not miss some files? make sure you have kdebase installed
<swatto> just installing it now mamarok
<andreas__> hallo
<swatto> can someone tell me the command to kill x server please
<cinex> swatto: sudo killall -9 kdm
<cinex> sudo killall -9 Xorg
<cinex> if u dont kill kdm first it will reload the login screen and be running X
<cinex> it kinda restarts itself
<cinex> cntrl+alt+backspace will restart xorg
<BluesKaj> cinex, not on jaunty
<swatto> hmm thats not working cinex, the nvidia driver still says i have xserver running
<cinex> BluesKaj: u have to run a command to enable it
<cinex> swatto, you killed kdm then Xorg?
<BluesKaj> i have , still doesn't work
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, "sudo dontzap -d" will re-enable ctrl+alt+backspace
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, already did that
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, and you've restarted X since issuing that command?
<BluesKaj> yup
<cinex> im gonna test
<cinex> brb
<swatto> yep cinex
<swatto> last time i did it i had to type some kind of file path
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, and /etc/X11/xorg.conf now lists dontzap as 'false' ?
<cinex> should work swatto
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, lemme check
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, very strange... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<swatto> brb gonna restart
<cinex> why is kdm not in /etc/rc2.d ?
<cinex> i found it
<cinex> i was just about to give swatto a method to
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, yup, Option	"DontZap"	"False"
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, weird. did you check the link above?  this seems to work for me and almost everyone else...
<cinex> wb swatto
<cinex> fixed it?
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, oops !  ... maybe i shouldn't be too concerned and should have told you I'm running Karmic :P
<swatto> thanks :) yep fixed it, just reinstalled the driver which removed the old one and rewrote the xorg config i think so that it loaded
<cinex> nice
<swatto> im never messing with updgrades again :( well at least until i know a bit more about linux
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, that may be an issue! :P
<Mamarok> swatto: that is a very good idea :)
<swatto> I honestly thought it was gonna be a reinstall job
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, i'm pretty sure it depends on your version of xorg... could be wrong though.
<BluesKaj> swatto, agreed , don't fool with you graphics drivers and X too much ...once it's working , don't play around with it
<ign0ramus> swatto, nah... you had a very minor issue.  check here before re-installing! :)
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i don't know much about hardware and what i've googled i don't really understand.  i found a laptop for $388 with an intel pentium dual core t3400.  is this a pretty decent deal?  will it give me a good framerate with openarena?
<swatto> I didnt mess around with the graphics BluesKaj, well as far as i know i didnt, i just did a dist-upgrade or something?? to get rid of the blocked updates that needed dependencies and it screwed it up
<ign0ramus> binMonkey, this isn't www.slickdeals.net ...
<commander_> how can i get adept manager up. i installed it but can't draw it up
<ign0ramus> commander_, "kdesudo adept" doesn't work?
<binMonkey> ign0ramus: thanks.
<commander_> type tht in konsole?
<ign0ramus> commander_, yup
<ign0ramus> binMonkey, sorry to seem rude, but this isn't the best place to ask about hardware pricing
<ign0ramus> binMonkey, and anyway, framerates in games depend more on the gpu than anything :P
<binMonkey> ok.  thanks.
<ign0ramus> binMonkey, a sub-$400 laptop probably does not have a discrete gpu, which is what you'd want for good smooth gameplay
<commander_> command don't work ign
<ign0ramus> commander_, what's it say?
<BluesKaj> binMonkey, whynot go ask in an open arena chat ...there's prolly one somewhere on IRC
<commander_> Command doesn't work
<commander_> tht what it says
<ign0ramus> commander_, the output is "Command doesn't work" ?
<commander_> Ign i meant command not found
<ign0ramus> commander_, "sudo apt-get install adept" try that
<togetic> anyone might know why kdm freezes when i try logging in? i've been on this live cd for days now
<ign0ramus> togetic, you're still dealing with this kdm issue?
<togetic> it just freezes once it starts and the computer doesn't respond to my keyboard or mouse inputs
<togetic> yup
<commander_> got it thank Ign
<ign0ramus> togetic, i very rarely recommend it, but maybe reinstall? you've been messing with this for over a week now! :P
<BluesKaj> binMonkey, irc.anynet.org/#openarena
<ign0ramus> commander_, cool.  adept does not come by default in Jaunty.  it uses Kpackagekti
<togetic> i was planning on purchasing a backup drive and reinstalling after backing up but suntrust charged me nearly half my paycheck in overdraft fees, #*#()&%
<ign0ramus> *kpackagekit
<adasz> how can i in kubuntu jaunty join a wpa/2 secured wlan?
<ign0ramus> togetic, off topic, but if you call, you can probably get some of those fee waived .... i know all about that ;)
<ImpRadar> hey people. i am trying to download pidgin using MTN but i am not sure what to put in the sync argument. CAn anyone help?
<ign0ramus> adasz, install wicd ;)
<adasz> ign0ramus, sudi aptitude install wicd?
<ign0ramus> adasz, "sudo apt-get install wicd" if you have jaunty
<BluesKaj> adasz, open add widgets , choose "network management"
<adasz> BluesKaj, and then?
<BluesKaj> mamage connections
<adasz> the websuplicant is not updates
<decembre> hello
<ign0ramus> adasz, well either use the built in network manager or use wicd... can't use both.  IMHO, wicd works much better with wpa2
<decembre> I have problem with amarok
<BluesKaj> adasz,right click on the icon / manage connections
<decembre> my collection doesn't appears in it
<decembre> whereas it has been scanned
<decembre> it's after I re-install kubuntu
<decembre> anyone has an idea ?
<BluesKaj> ok ign0ramus , never tried wicd , ..network management worked fine for me on our laptop
<adasz> BlueEagle, but i cant select WPA2
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, then you are one of teh lucky ones ;)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, an informal poll in this room would show many folks with issues with NM
<adasz> there is only WEP, WPA-PSK ore WPA-EAP
<BluesKaj> adasz, I beleive WPA-PSK is equivalent to WPA2
<adasz> he can not join the network
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj is correct
<ign0ramus> adasz, would you like to try wicd?
<adasz> ign0ramus, now i install it xD
<adasz> ok installed what now?
<ign0ramus> adasz, "wicd-client"
<ign0ramus> adasz, you should see the little icon in your Task Manager widget in Panel
<ign0ramus> adasz, left-click it, and put in your info.  you should be able to connect now
<adasz> i cant install it
<ign0ramus> adasz, are all your repos enabled?
<ign0ramus> adasz, it is in Extras
<adasz> w8
<BluesKaj> adasz, make sure the jaunty universe is enabled in your sources.list/package manager
<dwidmann> Okay, so I use gtkpod to load up m y ipods. It looks like it can convert incompatible formats (ogg, flac) on the fly, but is there some way to change the settings it uses for doing so?
<ign0ramus> dwidmann, imho 'handbrake' is the best for converting ipod files.
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: I've not played with it before, I'll check it out
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: is it in the repos?
<ign0ramus> dwidmann, i know that didn't answer your question, but handbrake is awesome
<ign0ramus> dwidmann, lemme check
<ign0ramus> dwidmann, yup :)
<BluesKaj> ok ign0ramus, gonna try wicd with the belkin usb wifi ..brb
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, cool :)
<dwidmann> I mean I could easily convert them with soundkonverter or something, I'm mostly wondering about doing it on the fly
<snarkster> is kopete yahoo support not working?
<ign0ramus> dwidmann, see here: http://www.gtkpod.org/about.html they say to use 3rd party apps for converting :(
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: what package is that handbrake package in?
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: bummer
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: guess I'll stick with soundkonverter-ing them for now
<ign0ramus> dwidmann, hey, if that works, then ok!
<ign0ramus> dwidmann, i have a creative zen, but i use mencoder to convert.  it takes a while, but it works well, especially for video :)
<dwidmann> (I'm moving my entire collection to flac ... kind of bugs me that I need to keep a second copy in mp3 ...)
<snarkster> does anyone know if there is a #wine channel?
<ign0ramus> dwidmann, you could write a bash script to remove all (redundant) mp3 files once converted to FLAC
<snarkster> I cant seem to find it
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: when I say I'm moving to flac, I mean I'm painstakingly re-ripping everything
<ign0ramus> dwidmann, ouch.  good luck bro
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: I've gotten through about 50 so far
<ign0ramus> dwidmann, out of how many?
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: lots
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: 300?
<atse> espanol?
<ign0ramus> dwidmann, well, you've made good progress
<ign0ramus> !es | atse
<ubottu> atse: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: I've come up with an interesting way of approaching it
<DaskreeCH> snarkster: #winehq
<ign0ramus> dwidmann, i figured you would :)
<DaskreeCH> dwidmann: THat's interesting unless you are an audiophile FLAC is really for archival purposes
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, really?
<DaskreeCH> no not really
<atse> thank you
<DaskreeCH> But I mean that's generally what it's used for
<ign0ramus> atse, de nada
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, gotcha.  also, aren't FLAC files huge compared to (compressed) mp3's?
<DaskreeCH> Rip to something lossy to listen to (unless you really can't stand lossy formats cause they are grating to the ear) and rip to FLAC to put on long term storage
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: I rip to a tmpfs with abcde, using 2 drives at once so I can do 2 disks at once, then after 10 or so I tag them while still on the tmpfs with easytag and rename/retag them as necessary (much faster while still on tmpfs), then I copy them over. It greatly reduces the bottlenecks
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: Huge a FLAC is 1/2 the size of a Wav Lossy stuff is ~1/10 the size
<dwidmann> Yes, they're enourmous, but I have a couple 1TB drives.
<snarkster> thank you
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, comparing to wav, anything looks good :)
<ign0ramus> brb lunch
<DaskreeCH> Yeah but 1/2 is still an incredible amount of space taken up
<DaskreeCH> You can fit maybe 5 or so albums on a single layer DVD
<dwidmann> DaskreeCH: it really does make me wonder why they still use CD as opposed to a modern sort of disk (surely they should have come up with something interesting int hat regards by now), I'd be worried about how they'd spin it though ... DRM this encryption that ....
<DaskreeCH> dwidmann: Hardware
<dwidmann> DaskreeCH: eh?
<DaskreeCH> There is atoo much hardware on the market that knows uses and utilizes CD format and is non upgradeable to ignore it]
<dwidmann> DaskreeCH: I kind of agree, and kind of disagree. It would be nice if they started releasing stuff in 7.1 or something like that though.
<DaskreeCH> dwidmann: They do. On DVD-Audio disks
<DaskreeCH> Course you have to buy a DVD-Audio player
<dwidmann> I've never seen a DVD-Audio disk before ... I've also never seen the DVD-Audio players ...
<DaskreeCH> THat's why they make CDs
<dwidmann> Format doomed to die an early death I presume?
<DaskreeCH> Early is relative it's been around for years
<dwidmann> DaskreeCH: and I've never seen even one :\
<DaskreeCH> Going on 10 years old now
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, a kubuntu cd on Laserdisc would be awesome :D
<DaskreeCH> You mean a Kubuntu LD? :)
<ign0ramus> lol
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, you could install kubuntu or decapitate people; it's multi-functional
<DaskreeCH> I can't wait till Ubuntu realises shipping on a CD doesn't make sense anymore and jumps to shipping on a blu-Ray :)
<DaskreeCH> wheeeee all of linux is mine!
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, plus you get more than 1 wallpaper!
<DaskreeCH> Ha haha
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, i heard it will come with the Internet pre-bundled
<dwidmann> DaskreeCH: and I've never seen even one :\
<DaskreeCH> http://www.withinwindows.com/2009/03/31/correction-starter-wallpaper-more-secure-than-i-thought/
<DaskreeCH> dwidmann: and you can't go a day without running into a CD unit
<dwidmann> DaskreeCH: yes I could, it just wouldn't be a day I'd be happy about
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, no luck with wicd , doesn't see the router broadcast
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, did you restart X?
<DaskreeCH> dwidmann: Yeah being in prison sucks I agree
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, works fine with eth0...yeah I rebooted
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, hmm... is 'wireless interface' correct in the settings?
<BluesKaj> wonder if the legacy ralink driver might work
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, in my case, it's 'wlan0'
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, anything else i may need to setup m before i disconnect from the "wired" eth0 ?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, no - if you've got wicd installed and running, you just have to adjust the settings for what works for you
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, i use "wlan0" and "wext" for wpasupplicant for example
<BluesKaj> ok
<Matisse> hi
<hvgotcodes> if i have ubuntu 8.10 installed, is it possible to get latest kde release?  And if so can someone point me to a guide?
<DaskreeCH> !hi | Matisse
<ubottu> Matisse: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DaskreeCH> hvgotcodes: What would you refer to as the latest release ?
<Matisse> I need some help with using more than 2 audio channel. I have 2 soundcards, one onboard and another. Both have only 1 output channel
<hvgotcodes> DaskreeCH, i think 4.3 right?
<hvgotcodes> none of the 8.10 ubuntu kde guides seem to work anymore
<DaskreeCH> hvgotcodes: 4.3 is not out yet. 4.3 beta is out and it's on an experimental Repo. on a technicality you can probably upgrade to it but I would tread cautiously
<hvgotcodes> DaskreeCH, ok thanx
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, I'm on a neighbour's unsecured network that wicd found , but i'd like to reconnect with encryption which my router requires  , wpa-psk with a pw to connect is what I'm used to.
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, ok, does wicd now see your connection?
<DaskreeCH> hvgotcodes: You can always try 9.10 ^_^
<hvgotcodes> DaskreeCH, im stuck on 8.10 until ati gets there shit straight
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, it sees the connection but when I click on it it just says "this connection requires encryption" or some such ..I'm looking for pw encryption options but i don't see any in the GUI at least
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, click on your connection, and then click properties
<DaskreeCH> hvgotcodes: Ah Good call. which reminds me I need to figure out if I can install a 8.10 kernel with the 8.10 video drivers to get back pretty Kwin
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, there you can set encryption values
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: are you using the kde widget or something else?
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, he's using wicd now instead
<Walzmyn> k
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, all I get is a dialog box  "This network requires encryption to be enabled "
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> is there an app (if possible kde based) that can store notes safely?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, hang on...
<dragos> hello... any of you ever installed xen in ubuntu/kubunti ?!
<Alethes> any reason why the update notifier would  be showing 8 available updates and kpackagekit only showing 4 blocked updates?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, you should see this: http://i40.tinypic.com/25uilqo.jpg
<Walzmyn> if i'm running a home built kernel, I should be safe to remove the kernel packages installed via apt, correct?
<Walzmyn> Alethes: mines doing the same thing, I think the notifier is not up-to-date on some i've already applied
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, if your current kernel is working, then i don't see why not
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: ok. I want to get these blocked updates out of the system so it won't constantly tell me something needs updating
<Alethes> Walzmyn: any idea why those kernel updates are blocked?
<Walzmyn> Alethes: i assumned mine were blocked because i was not using the kernel in the repo
<Walzmyn> I hadda build the new .30 kernel to get around a serious bug issue with my platform
<ign0ramus> Alethes, its because of dependencies
<Alethes> I'm using the generic kernel package
<Alethes> ign0ramus: any way to know what deps are missing or perhaps in conflict/
<ign0ramus> Alethes, see here: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/69
<Alethes> ?
<Alethes> ok thanks
<ign0ramus> Alethes, "sudo apt-get --simulate dist-upgrade" may show you what it's pulling
<Alethes> ok cool
<Walzmyn> it'd be nice if it listed the conflicting dependency when it said they were blocked
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, agreed
<Alethes> yeah it would
<Alethes> that said, I really like kpackagekit over adept
<Alethes> I really like jaunty overall for that matter
<ign0ramus> Alethes, its much better than the kde 4 version of adept, which is *awful*
<Walzmyn> synaptic FTW
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, for gui's, synaptic is still the best.  but CLI > all ;)
<Alethes> ign0ramus: I wasn't ever really happy with adept having  use synaptic with ubuntu before switching to kubuntu
<Walzmyn> oh yeah, hands down
<Alethes> s/use/used
<Alethes> btw, ign0ramus, that page isn't loading
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> why if I chose the theme GTK+, a middle click on a scroll doesn't move the scroll?
<rom1v> while it works with oxygen (and it works with gtk+ under gnome)
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: i had to do a reinstall (that bug I mentioned) got the system installed and then used apt-get to refresh, instal about 15 apps then upgrade - looked around and my wife's mouth was hanging open!
<ign0ramus> Alethes, hmm... i've been linking to that page the last couple of days (everyone had questions about blocked updates)... lemme see
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, it's a beautiful thing :)
<Alethes> man I really need to get to know apt better
<ign0ramus> Alethes, this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=851986
<Alethes> I started with slackware, so package management was never something I cared about heh
<Walzmyn> I'm not that good with it really. It's just that when you reinstall your OS 5 times in one week, using the GUI gets tedious
<ign0ramus> Alethes, i find debian forums have much less misinformation than ubuntu forums... as you can see, there is conflicting info in that post, but it does get resolved :)
<Walzmyn> That post is not loading in for me. I was trying to read it too
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, hmm.. that one loads fine, while the debian one did not.  at least on my end...
<Alethes> ign0ramus: the safest post in that forum it seems is "Just wait it out, the problem should sort itself out when the dependencies are fixed."
<Walzmyn> oh, didn't see the new one, i was tyring to read the debian psot
<ign0ramus> Alethes, that is generally the case, but the debian post had great info about why you get that message, and APT's abilities
<Alethes> ah ok
<Alethes> well, as long as it's not a problem on my end I really don't care :)
<Alethes> btw quassell is horrible heh
<BluesKaj> ok ign0ramus , my dialog is abit different than yours but i finally got it to pop up so i could make the changes
<Alethes> installed konversation from svn 'cause I couldn't stand quassell
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, i think there's like a little arrow you have to click to get the drop-down.  sorry if i didnt mention that
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, you got it working now?
<Walzmyn> ah, I'm digging quassel. Never was a fan of konversation
<BluesKaj> I'd better warn my neighbour , if I can figure out which one it is , who's got an unsecured wifi that i just piggy backed on
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, heresy!
<Walzmyn> used xchat for years until quassel came out
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, yes  :)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, that's your 'backup' internet ;)  (of course i'm kidding)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, cool. wicd also seems to get a better connection than NM
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, well, i just used it , ...lucky i don't have a keylogger installed :)
<LuisJa> is there a skin to make openoffice to look like microsoft office 2007?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, :)
<bhna> LuisJa: no
<LuisJa> are u serious?!
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, agreed ...getting about 80% , whereas only 65% with the network management
<Zengol> Can someone help me troubleshoot my JACK audio installation?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, i have a small house, but wicd is usually 90%-100% where NM would get 80% tops
<BluesKaj> same here ign0ramus , we live in a 1200sqft bungalow ...perfect for retired ppl
<LuisJa> there is a free code version of a mp3 cutter and splitter than u know?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, you gotta love a grandpa using Linux :)
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, Audacity
<LuisJa> ign0ramus: thx dude
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, np.  Audacity is better than many paid Windows apps, too :)
<LuisJa> ign0ramus: damn: E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete Audacity :(
<BluesKaj> hehe ign0ramus , I know a few others , mostly former tech guys like me who have been using unix for yrs then linux ...linux is a new kid on the block to some of them :)
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, lettres pequenos - "audacity"
<BluesKaj> altho linux is also new to me , ign0ramus
<LuisJa> oh...
<LuisJa> LOL
<LuisJa> thx
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, i've only been using linux for a couple of years, so i'm still learning a lot myself
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, np
<LuisJa> Letras pequeñas :) thx dude
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, now we both learned something :)
<LuisJa> lol cool
 * Walzmyn wonders what was just said
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, you just saw me spanish-fail trying to say 'lowercase'
<BluesKaj> LuisJa, audacity rocks ...i use it to digitize some of my old vinyl records when I'm feeling patient , cuz it's abit of work
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: ah
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, i know this is an english room, but things like 'lowercase' are usually not the first thing a non-english speaking person knows ;)
<LuisJa> sweet
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, gonna check the auto connect on the wicd ...is there anything else i should know before I reboot ?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, sounds like you got it figured out... auto-connect, and re-connect on lost connection... thats about it :)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, also, there's a newer version on sourceforge, which is why mine looks a little different.  thats it though
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, yeah I just used apt
<BluesKaj> ok brb
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, Alethes: here is the debian article about blocked updates: http://web.archive.org/web/20051231072144/http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/69
<ign0ramus> Internet Archive to the rescue!
<commander_> ign do you have cairo dock 4 kubuntu KDE
<ign0ramus> commander_, no docks for me :P
<commander_> DOES ANYONE KNOW u can get Cairo docks
<Sparky> hey everyone.
<ign0ramus> commander_, it's in the repos
<ign0ramus> !hi | Sparky
<ubottu> Sparky: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Sparky> Thnx :)
 * Sparky is new to ubuntu.
<Sparky> Just installed Kubuntu and configuring it
<shadeslayer> !new | Sparky
<ubottu> Sparky: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Unksi> Sparky: welcome :)
<Sparky> Thanks :)
<shadeslayer> Sparky: welcome to binary land :)
<Sparky> hehe. Im quite excited.
<Sparky> Suffered enough with Vista
<Sparky> time to move to more stable environments.
<shadeslayer> Sparky: the sensible choice :)
<Sparky> indeed.
<Sparky> just a quick question
<Sparky> ive been trying to configure "tor"
<Sparky> its a tool that allows users to surf anonymously
<Sparky> problem is, it keeps crashing
<Sparky> and the log files dont give me much either.
<shadeslayer> !tor | Sparky
<ubottu> Sparky: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Sparky> oh
<Sparky> well, i didnt intend to use it on Irc
<Sparky> just for regular surfing
<Matisse> I need some help with using more than 2 audio channel. I have 2 soundcards, one onboard and another. Both have only 1 output channel. With Windoze it was to use input channels for output and output channels from both sound cards. Is this possible with ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> Sparky: i dont think there is a very large threat if you are browsing the net on a linux machine
<Sparky> ah the threat does exist
<Sparky> im in the middle east.
<Sparky> :)
<Sparky> everything here is under scrutiny
<shadeslayer> Sparky: brb..reboot :)
<Sparky> i have to use proxies to access Flickr
<Sparky> brb
<elton> alguma menina que queira conversar?
<bmv> ola wenas
<bmv> elton wenas
<elton> #mp3
<elton> ops
<bmv> Ola
<bmv> wenas
<bmv> no hay nadien ?
<DaskreeCH> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bmv> Eso es bastante complicado
<DaskreeCH> bmv: English in this channel
<commander_> ok what about kooldock
<commander_> i downloaded it and can't find it
<pjclemente> what is kooldock?
<bmv> No pillo nada
<federico_> Hola gente
<federico_> todo bien
<bmv> Federico no
<bmv> no me entero de nada
<federico_> ok
<bmv> como hago para enlazar ?
<federico_> googlea
<federico_> jajaja
<bmv> y ?
<bmv> mala ostia
<bmv> En serio va ?
<federico_> ln
<bmv> in ? Federico
<federico_> bueno me voy yendo saludos, y si keres enlazar ln viene de link,
<federico_> ln-s
<Dragnslcr> !es | federico_
<federico_> link simbólico
<ubottu> federico_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<federico_> bueno x eso me voy yendo
<bmv> Pera
<bmv> como enlazo ?
<BluesKaj> ok ign0ramus , all is good ..thought I'd check back in to report..wicd works well , thanks again ... gotta run,  lotsa stuff to do today .
<BluesKaj> bb later tonite
<bmv> No les entiendo
<LuisJa> LOL poor guy... at least i understand pretty well the 2 languages: english and spanish, but he is here and he only talks spanish... Lol...
<ImpRadar> can any one help me understand this command "cd $(dirname $DATABASE)". I understand that $Database is a varible. but why pu dirname there. is this a function on "cd"
<maco> ImpRadar, $() means to substitute in the result of the command inside it
<maco> same as `, but nestable
<havocologe> what can be the problem that i not able to mount my smbfs by fstab. i am only able to mount it by console.
<havocologe> /uweheimneu/DATEN\ \(F\) /netmnt/daten_uwe smbfs defaults,username=xxx,passwd= 0 0 is not working in the fstab
<sithlord48> afternoon everyone
<jonah1980> hey guys, I am a website designer and have a particular client who sometimes needs help on windows to use his outlook express and things like that. it's not normally something i do but i said i'd help him. the problem is he rings me a lot or i have to go round to his house. i wondered if there's an easy way to use vnc from my kubuntu box at home to take over his machine to sort out his settings etc? can anyone pl
<jonah1980> . he won't know his ip and things like, so i could do with an easy solution to connect to him, such as msn network if possible?
<sithlord48> you have him
<dpreacher> hello everyone. I need help with enabling my wifi interface.
<dpreacher> I'm hoping to avoid windows drivers
<sithlord48> jonah1980: you can set him up w/ a dynamic dns relay then instead of an ip he will have a human friendly name you can for free set this up w/ sites like dyndns.org
<jonah1980> sithlord48, ok that sounds good, is this easy to do, would i need his ip to set up his dynamic and how would i put this into a vnc, is there a kubuntu vnc gui solution or do i have to pick one?
<sithlord48> joanh1980, very simple you set him up w/ an account he sets up his free dynamic dns relay and get a name mine is dopplereffect.shacknet.nu then you do one of two things to sync his ip you can set it up in the router most have a config to handle this or you can use there the dyndns client program to do it on his computer just remember to foward ports for vnc if you have a router in his system then to connect you just use his dns instead o
<sithlord48> joanh1980: the only annoyance is that every 30 days he will get an email and have to click a link in it to keep his dyndns account active..
<sithlord48> dpreacher: do you know what kind of wifi card/chip you have ?
<Matisse> I need some help with using more than 2 audio channel. I have 2 soundcards, one onboard and another. Both have only 1 output channel. With Windoze it was to use input channels for output and output channels from both sound cards. Is this possible with ubuntu?
<dpreacher> bcm4311. thats roughly the version sithlord48. let me type out some more details
<dpreacher> When i type sudo iwconfig i see wlan0 is the wireless interface, so i assign the essid and other required params using iwconfig, but when i try to bring the interface up using sudo ifconfig wlan0 up it says SIOC...FLAGS: Interface not found. how do i make it find the interface that it itself lists?
<sithlord48> does it show in your ifconfig ?
<sithlord48> dpreacher, does your network use wpa or another encryption method ?
<dpreacher> no encryption.  kept it open to test this card. yes wlan0 shows up in iwconfig and ifconfig -a
<dpreacher> is ifconfig lying
<sithlord48> dpreacher, does lshw show a driver assigned to the card and can your varifiy its running w/ modprobe ?
<dpreacher> i've to bring my machine. give me some time.
<sithlord48> dpreacher, also does your machine have a hard switch to turn on/off your wifi radio (if so make sure its on)
<dpreacher> no hard switch. its a almost 2 yr old dell inspiron 1501 with no OS default. its running 9.04 kubuntu right now. doin a lshw now
<shamil> Hi
<shamil> Hey
<dpreacher> sithlord48 gimme some time to read thru all the device list. i hav to manually type it here, whatever my observations are
<sithlord48> dpreacher, take ur time
<dpreacher> sithlord48 http://dpaste.com/57664/
<sithlord48> dpreacher, do your find ssb in lsmod as a running module ?
<dpreacher> checkin :)
<dpreacher> lsmod | grep -i ssb gives "ssb           46724     2  b43,b44"
<dpreacher> spacing is approx. am manually typing it out on another machine here
<sithlord48> dpreacher, is this a new install or did this issue just develop one day?
<dpreacher> i've not been able to make this wifi work since i bought the machine and i've still not given up on it. i've used kubuntu since gutsy. but have always heard "mumble mumble broadcom linux-unfriendly mumble mumble" like forever. i've had some success in turning on the wifi. led came on and net worked with some other distro. vector i think. but by chance. as for installation. yes effectively my...
<dpreacher> ...distro is a new install as i didn't upgrade using alt cd but overwrote existing / with the new distro files.
<sithlord48> dpreacher, perhaps you can find your solution on the forum.
<dpreacher> this isnt like a live forum? thanks much for your interest so far sithlord48 :)
<sithlord48> dpreacher, have you tried ndiswrapper , i know that but on the forum there are some good faq's about wifi one might help you
<dpreacher> nooo
<dpreacher> sithlord48 i entered the room and i wished aloud i want to avoid ndiswrapper if possible.
<dpreacher> i've been thru those faq's since i had gutsy
<dpreacher> i think i'll hav to measure LAN cable needed for now. why is dell/broadcom so bad? :(
<sithlord48> dpreacher, yes i noticed that, you wanted to avoid ndiswrapper.i was just asking if you had tried it.
<sithlord48> idk i had a broadcom pcmica card for about 15 min after i installed kubuntu on my machine then i found on ebay a cheep minipci atheros card that works great was cheep too
<dpreacher> yes...had downloaded drivers, extracted then got ndiswrapper...followed a ubuntu site document. it used to never accept ap any saying invalid ap.
<dpreacher> why should I buy when I already spent on one hardware...and its a laptop component, built-in..i can't break it off and sell it
<neoandersen> Hello! How to add a stream to amarok?
<Unksi> neoandersen: just paste it to the field you normally would type the filename/path?
<neoandersen> I did but it show as having too many errors and didn't work...
<Unksi> ok
<Unksi> which version of amarok?
<neoandersen> amarok 2
<Unksi> ok
<neoandersen> the link to embed ends by an player.swf Is that the correct link?
<Soma_> how do I select which graphics card driver to use
<Unksi> in menu, there is "playlist".. have you tried "add stream" under that?
<neoandersen> I did
<Unksi> ok
<neoandersen> I have tried the 2 ways to add stream...
<Unksi> no idea then.. those have worked for me so far and cant find any other options for it :/
<Zorael> Could someone please try installing the Jaunty gupnp-tools package and try starting gupnp-universal-cp in a terminal? I just get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/200259
<Unksi> what kind of errors did it give?
<Soma_> I need
<Soma_> my drivers
<neoandersen> "too many errors encountered in playlint..."
<Unksi> ok
<Soma_> the driver that kubuntu selected is faulty, I had to change it before in kde 3.5 but they appear to have removed the driver section from system settings
<Soma_> it used to be under display
<Soma_> I would like to select which graphics card driver to use
<Dragnslcr> Soma_- K Menu -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<Walzmyn> Soma_: applications-> system > hardware drivers
<Walzmyn> bah
<dpreacher> anyone can help me get broadcom 4311 working with kubuntu jaunty. i get confused between fwcutter and ndiswrapper. which path to take?
<Dragnslcr> <- Winner!
<Soma_> neither of you are winners
<Soma_> that's not what I wanted
<Soma_> it just says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<Soma_> I need to select which display driver to use
<Walzmyn> Soma_: that's where you can select them
<Soma_> I can upload a screenshot if you don't believe me, sir
<Soma_> there are no options
<Soma_> there are no drivers displayed
<Dragnslcr> What kind of video card do you have?
<Soma_> just Help
<Soma_> and Close
<Walzmyn> hmm
<Soma_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<Soma_> pretty sure that's my video card on lspci
<Soma_> oh nevermind
<Dragnslcr> Ah
<Zorael> Soma_: Well, no, that's your host bridge. :3
<Zorael> lspci | grep VGA
<Dragnslcr> Might be because Intel doesn't use proprietary drivers
<Soma_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Soma_> no way Dragnslcr
<Soma_> I know thsi from last time I had to change the drivers
<Zorael> Soma_: With an Intel controller you should already be using the intel driver, no need to manually select it
<Soma_> which was just under system settings -> display
<Soma_> there are like 5 compatible drivers Zorael
<Dragnslcr> Intel's drivers are open source. I'm not sure if the Hardware Drivers app is used for them
<Soma_> I want to select it
<Soma_> in ubuntu 8.10 it was just under display
<Walzmyn> Soma_: the only drivers for intel are built into the kernel
<Soma_> a list of all drivers you could use for xserver
<Dragnslcr> I've never had a system with Intel video, so I'm not sure exactly how it works
<Dragnslcr> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Dragnslcr> Hm, that's actually not what I wanted
<Zorael> Soma_: Wait, what? With a recent controller (945) you *want* to be using the "intel" driver which I bet is what it's using now, per default
<Walzmyn> Soma_: what driver is called for in your xorg.conf?
<Dragnslcr> Open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what it says for Driver
<Zorael> For intel cards you basically have vesa, intel, and i740 (if it even exists anymore)
<Soma_> this would be
<Soma_> Dragnslcr I know
<Soma_> jesus
<commander_> does anyone has kooldocks
<Zorael> So sure, there are like 5 (3) compatible drivers, two of which are wrong and the third is used per default, if the hardware abstraction layer autodetecting is even half-working
<Soma_> what line exactly am I looking for
<Soma_> device?
<Soma_> the line driver does not exist in my conf
<Dragnslcr> Is there a Section "Device" ?
<jjesse> good evening, i have a dell laptop and have added a 2nd hard drive via an enclosure, what do i have to do to have it mount correctly?
<Dragnslcr> It's the last section for me
<Zorael> You'll need to create the driver line yourself; it not being there just means X relies on whatever it autodetects
<Dragnslcr> I would guess that whatever X autodetects should work fine
<Walzmyn> jjesse: all I have to do for mine is plug it in
<jjesse> Walzmyn: hrm i have it plugged in and rebooted, it shows up in bios, maybe i'm not seeing it as it isn't formated?
<Dragnslcr> jjesse- yeah, if there are no partitions, of course nothing will be mounted
<Walzmyn> jjesse: oh yeah, you'll have to format it first, you need help with that?
<jjesse> Dragnslcr: is there a gui program i need to use to format it?
<jjesse> or is it all command line?
<Dragnslcr> Either partitionmanager or gparted
<Walzmyn> jjesse: both, the KDE app is called qtparted
<jjesse> i thought at one time in systems settings there was a "disk" section
<Dragnslcr> Nope, qtparted isn't maintained anymore
<commander_> hello!1
<Dragnslcr> There was, but it didn't do partition editing
<jjesse> Dragnslcr: so gparted is the best?
<Dragnslcr> The KDE4 app is just called partitionmanager (I know, I know)
<Dragnslcr> gparted is the Gnome app
<Walzmyn> qtparted is not maintained anymore! bah
<jjesse> thanks for thelp guys
<Dragnslcr> I've used partitionmanager, and it works well. It just takes forever to start up
<Dragnslcr> They should change it so that it at least shows a window before it starts scanning the disks
<Walzmyn> i just installed partitionamanger, it fired up liketysplit for me
<jjesse> it fired up quickly for me as well
<jjesse> pretty impressed
<Dragnslcr> Hm, maybe it just hates me then
 * jjesse adds notes to self and documentation
<Walzmyn> oy! my / partition is almost full
<jjesse> now i have a 160GB drive and a 300GB drive in my laptop
<Dragnslcr> Maybe it's slow for me because I have two 500 GB disks and two 250 GB disks
<Walzmyn> Dragnslcr: that might have something to do with it
<Walzmyn> i'm also runnining a pretty fast machine here
<Dragnslcr> Been about two minutes now
<Walzmyn> wow, "apt-get clean" cleared up about 1.5 gigs off of my / partition
<Dragnslcr> Could be ktorrent blocking it
<Dragnslcr> There we go
<Walzmyn> umm
<Walzmyn> ok, i had a notice of a plasma crash
<Dragnslcr> Is it 1.0.0-BETA1 for you?
<Walzmyn> now, i don't have a taskbar and my alt-f2 launcher thingy is not working
<Zorael> Walzmyn: You could switch to a tty console (ctrl+alt+f1) and enter "DISPLAY=:0 plasma-desktop &"
<Walzmyn> Zorael: what will that do?
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: for alt+F2 you can open a terminal and type ' krunner '
<Walzmyn> and why does ctr+alt+backspace not work anymore?
<Zorael> Walzmyn: start plasma-desktop on the desktop environment's "display"
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: disabled by upstream
<Walzmyn> shadeslayer: i can't open a terminal because i have no taskbar and the krunner ain't working
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: uh..right click > run
<Zorael> Walzmyn: You could likewise do "DISPLAY=:0 krunner &"
<commander_> i need help
<shadeslayer> commander_: please be more specific
<Walzmyn> shadeslayer: right click does nothing as well. - i'm going to do what zorael said
<commander_> i downloaded KOOLDOCKS and now i can't find it
<shadeslayer> commander_: kooldocks?
<commander_> yeah u can find it in adept
<Zorael> (kooldock)
<commander_> like cairo dock and AWN
<shadeslayer> Zorael: oh.. -s -.-
<shadeslayer> commander_: in a terminal type kooldock
<Walzmyn> Zorael: weal, that worked, but it crashed again immediatly. i'ma reboot and see what I get
<commander_> i did and a welcome box came up
<shadeslayer> commander_: there you have it :) .. now close the terminal and you can open the dock via : alt+F2 > kooldock
<commander_> ok i'm pressing it
<shadeslayer> commander_: anything else you need help with ?? im off to sleep in 5 min
<commander_> yeah so how do i bring it up on kmenu permanently?
<shadeslayer> commander_: see a search box on top of the menu when you click the K in the taskbar?
<commander_> yeah i c it
<shadeslayer> commander_: search for kooldock and then right click and add to favourites
<shadeslayer> commander_: done?
<commander_> didn't happen. get ur sleep on i'll hit u later shade
<shadeslayer> commander_: oh,couldnt you see the app there??
<shadeslayer> in the search results?
<jjesse> one other question on my new drive that is now formated it is mounted and only writeable by root or with admin password, is that something i need to change in /etc/fstab?
 * shadeslayer needs a interesting problem to stay awake
<shadeslayer> jjesse: which partition?? NTFS?
<agata> hmm here goes a silly question.. but when i go to the package manager.. is ther any way of seeing it by program name and not by library name? got confused all the time
<commander_> nope.nada
<shadeslayer> commander_: i dont know but try and see if you can add custom commands to the menu...im not too sure that theres an option but you can try
<shadeslayer> agata: like seeing only the meta package?
<agata> yeah shadeslayer just one.. seeing all the libraries name confuses me a lot.. maybe like adept installer used to look... an icon and the name of the program to install...
<agata> i just installed 9.04 and i am slightly lost
<shadeslayer> agata: well you can do apt-cache search <package_name>
<agata> hmm but i think i will have to reinstall
<agata> i cannot use it something is wrong
<shadeslayer> agata: that lists packages and lists a short description
<shadeslayer> agata: what!! you cannont use apt-cache??
<shadeslayer> *cannot?
<agata> it did not work before
<jjesse_> sorry computer locked up, it is an ext3 parition
<agata> i will give another try now, kpackagekit is not working at all here
<agata> but apt-get.. ill try again
<shadeslayer> agata: you might need to reinstall...a bad ISO maybe?
<agata> hmm took it from the same place than always
<agata> oh so apt-get is working
<agata> is just kpackagemanager
<shadeslayer> jjesse: if this partition is on a external HD , you will need to supply the password everytime,or you can add a line to fstab to mount it directly
<shadeslayer> agata: sudo apt-get install kpackagekit
<agata> anyway shadeslayer the installation ended too early, the computer turned off (it ovrheats a bit)
<jjesse> shadeslayer: its an internal drive in a second enclosure
<agata> and i dunno if that might have messed up something
<agata> i see there is some problemwith xulrunner, apparently.. i will reinstall tomorrow *sigh*
<shadeslayer> jjesse: oh,i got it,if you want it mount automatically add a line to fstab , if you want it mount when you click it you can check the box which says remember authorization
<shadeslayer> agata: too bad
<jjesse> shadeslayer: ok thanks
<DaskreeCH> agata: What's the problem?
<agata> no idea DaskreeCH just some error message when using aptget
<DaskreeCH> what error?
<agata> yet the software got installed
<shadeslayer> jjesse: you can easily see the fstab entries and manipulate them to your needs , sudo fdisk -l gives the device mount point and blkid gives UUID
<agata> i will pastebin it sec
<agata> here it is DaskreeCH http://pastebin.com/m2f0b9ba6
<DaskreeCH> agata: sudo apt-get -f install
<agata> ok
<agata> and paste it?
<DaskreeCH> did it error out?
<jjesse> shadeslayer: thanks for the awesome help
<agata> nope
<agata> appeared again DaskreeCH :)
<agata> sec i will paste it
<DaskreeCH> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> jjesse: no problem :)
<shadeslayer> good night all
<agata> ok now is working DaskreeCH
<agata> i mean
<agata> downloading... we will see if it works
<DaskreeCH> :-) I like you
<agata> how comes DaskreeCH?
<agata> jeez im smoking like a dragon today ;(
<agata> and again DaskreeCH the very same error
<DaskreeCH> agata: Grr
<bmv> ola
<ragarth> I've got a lexmark x2600 printer configured using the lexmark drivers on kubuntu 8.10. lpr, openoffice, and the lexmark utilities work fine, but everything else fails to print. In the error log, I get "(/usr/local/lexmark/lxk08/bin/printdriver) stopped with status 1!" "(/usr/lib/cups/filter/pdftoraster) stopped with status 1!". Am I stupid for thinking that all the failing programs are having their output treated as pdf's?
<linux_> bonjour,je suis français et je debute sur linux,qui peut m expliquer le fonctionnement et le but dece chat
<DaskreeCH> !fr | linux
<ubottu> linux: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<linux_> oki,merci
<keri> hello
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> kubuntu.org says:
<JohnFlux> What type of computer do you
<JohnFlux> it accidently the whole word
<JohnFlux> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<keri> join  #unity-coders
<JohnFlux> is it possible to download a dvd iso of kubuntu?
<JohnFlux> My university blocks bittorrent :-(
<Dragnslcr> JohnFlux- yeah, some of the mirrors should have it
<Dragnslcr> I'll try to dig one up
<JohnFlux> cool
<Dragnslcr> As far as I know, the DVD only has extra language packages, so you most likely only need the CD anyway
<DaskreeCH> JohnFlux: yes
<DaskreeCH> Dragnslcr: not so
<Dragnslcr> That's what I kept getting for an answer here
<DaskreeCH> JohnFlux: What version?
<JohnFlux> 9.04
<DaskreeCH> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/9.04/release/
<Dragnslcr> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/9.04/release/
<Dragnslcr> Bah
<Dragnslcr> I hate you
<DaskreeCH> <3
<DaskreeCH> Dragnslcr: DVD has both live and alternate installs as well as having the entire main repo on it so it can be used to update an older version just from the DVD
<Dragnslcr> That's what I thought, but I kept getting told that wasn't the case
<DaskreeCH> That would be news to me I'd really like to know how I've been doing that all this time then
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> Well that makes me feel a little better about seeding the torrents for the DVD's
<DaskreeCH> Why?
<CBFreak> Hi, I've a problem... I'm using Ubuntu with KDE, Gnome and others desktops, and when I rotatate the cube, I see in the face one, the Gnome's desktop. Is this possible??? How I can fix it? Sorry for my english, I'm from Argentina.
<CBFreak> rotate*
<Dragnslcr> You aren't expecting to see different desktop environments on each side of the cube, are you?
<LadyNikon> CBFreak: why are you saying sorry for english.. it looks tfine to me
<LadyNikon> Dragnslcr: its typically only one desktop environment
<CBFreak> LadyNikon, thanks...
<Dragnslcr> LadyNikon- yes, I know, that's why I'm making sure that that isn't what CBFreak is expecting
<CBFreak> Drangnslcr: I'm using only KDE 4.2
<Dragnslcr> CBFreak- so you're using KDE right now?
<CBFreak> I'm expecting to see only KDE, no KDE above Gnome
<CBFreak> Dragnslcr: yes
<Dragnslcr> And what exactly happens when you rotate the cube?
<spinfusor> hubye frebenz... I'm trying to upgrade the restricted packages but as soon as I get the blue screen verifying java's install, I can't click OK out of it... any help? (to update the restricted packages)
<CBFreak> Draglor: I see the normal cube, but above the Gnome desktop
<CBFreak> The face one of the cube, the desktop one, has KDE and Gnome in the back
<Dragnslcr> I guess I don't understand what you mean
<LadyNikon> Dragnslcr: what CBFreak means is that he/she is seeing kde and gnome in the same instance.. on different sides of the cube
<LadyNikon> instead of seeing all gnome or all KDE.
<Dragnslcr> Except that isn't really possible
<CBFreak> LadyNikon: nono, in the same side
<LadyNikon> oh wow
<CBFreak> I'm a man
<CBFreak> :P
<LadyNikon> CBFreak: i dont assume
<DaskreeCH> CBFreak: Can you give us screenshot?
<Dragnslcr> CBFreak- what exactly do you mean by "Gnome in the back"
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, a screenshot would help
<LadyNikon> CBFreak: so you turn the cube.. and you see gnome and kde on the same side.. gotcha
<Dragnslcr> You don't just mean Gnome applications, do you?
<LadyNikon> CBFreak: are you sure its not a background thats similar or something?
<CBFreak> LadyNikon: nono, I see Gnome's wallpapers and icons
<LadyNikon> and kde's wallpaper and icons at the same time?
<CBFreak> back KDE, KDE is above gnome, I don't know, I'm spanish :P
<CBFreak> LadyNikon: yes
<LadyNikon> CBFreak: there is a #kubuntu-es
<LadyNikon> if you feel there is a language barrier
<CBFreak> LadyNikon: yes, but they don't help me
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, we'd need a screenshot
<LadyNikon> kde on the top and gnome on the bottom
<LadyNikon> all in the same screen on the same side.
<CBFreak> LadyNikon: YESS!!!!
<LadyNikon> gotcha
<LadyNikon> see that was simple :p
<LadyNikon> can you toggle between the two? or do you see the mouse move twice?
<CBFreak> LadyNikon: sorry, I don't understand... the others faces of the cube are ok
<spinfusor> I get to the Package Configuration for Sun java6-bin (licensing portion) I can't click out of it to continue the update... any tips?
<LadyNikon> CBFreak: you say you have 2 instances of a desktop session running at one time
<Dragnslcr> CBFreak- take a screenshot and post it somewhere we can see it
<LadyNikon> i am wondering if you can see the mouse move in both of them
<CBFreak> LadyNikon:  no, the mouse is moving only in KDE
<LadyNikon> ok
<CBFreak> I'll try to make an screenshot
<LadyNikon> did you try to reboot your windows manager?
<CBFreak> LadyNikon:  yes, I reboot the system too
<LadyNikon> still no va huh?
<LadyNikon> brb
<CBFreak> still that
<CBFreak> there's my screenshot: http://rapidshare.com/files/246791651/screenshot.png.html
 * LadyNikon sighs
<Dragnslcr> CBFreak- post it to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<LadyNikon> ohh
<LadyNikon> CBFreak: thats not kde on top of gnome
<LadyNikon> oh wait
<LadyNikon> yes it is
<LadyNikon> thats creepy
<LadyNikon> heh i thought you took a pic with your camera
<CBFreak> LadyNikon: what?
<LadyNikon> and the mouse moves around the gnome session
<LadyNikon> does the clodk and time move also?
<LadyNikon> clock*
<CBFreak> LadyNikon: the mouse doesn't move on the Gnome desktop, only on KDE
<LadyNikon> CBFreak: does it move over it though
<LadyNikon> i dont see the icons for KDE.
<CBFreak> The icons for KDE are in the bottom-left
<commander_> does anyone have kooldock
<CBFreak> some idea?
<Dragnslcr> CBFreak- all I get from the link you posted is a landing page. Try putting your screenshot on http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<CBFreak> I'll put that on there too: http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/6085/screenshotr.png
<CBFreak> I put that already
<CBFreak> wow i don't know to speak :P
<Dragnslcr> If that's real, I don't even know how you could ever work like that
<Dragnslcr> Do you really have your working area at that weird angle in the middle of the screen?
<linda_> Dragnslcr: it's a desktop cube being rotated =)
<Twittery> Hi, does anyone know how to cancel the music at the startup
<CBFreak> linda_:  yes, is that
<Dragnslcr> CBFreak- so you only get those Gnome desktop icons while the cube is rotating?
<Dragnslcr> Twittery- System Settings -> Notifications, then for Event source it's KDE System Notifications
<Twittery> Thanks
<DaskreeCH> CBFreak: Do you have Gnome installed?
<CBFreak> DaskreeCH: yes, I have
<DaskreeCH> and you use compiz in it?
<DaskreeCH> And I guess this is compiz in KDE?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I was wondering if compiz and kwin are both running at the same time and getting in each other's way
<LuisJa> my kde control module says i have 4 actualizations blocked, why?
<DaskreeCH> can you have them run at the same time?
<DaskreeCH> I've never seen that
<Dragnslcr> LuisJa- you mean updates?
<LuisJa> yes
<CBFreak> NONO I'M USING KWIN ONLY
<DaskreeCH> CBFreak: Oh then I don't know I was thinking that it would be the Compiz buffer being written in  from the cache
<Dragnslcr> LuisJa- yeah, I'm not sure why they're blocked, when they used to work fine. If you want to install the kernel updates, you can run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<CBFreak> LuisJa: I don't know what, but you fix that with "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<DaskreeCH> I would hope that kwin and compiz use differnt buffers though
<CBFreak> DaskreeCH: yes, that is logic
<LuisJa> thx guys
<CBFreak> LuisJa: wlcm
<linda_> guys, i wanted to update amarok, added http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty  main repo to kpackagemanager, but can't find the pgp key
<Dragnslcr> CBFreak- press ctrl-esc to bring up the System Monitor and look for a process named compiz
<linda_> where can i get it?
<SinaR>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Dragnslcr> linda_- the bot knows, but I can't remember what to ask to get it
<linda_> ?
<CBFreak> Dragnslcr: thax!!! solved!!! http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/5741/screenshot2cmd.png
<CBFreak> nautilus has running
<Dragnslcr> !pgperr | linda_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgperr
<Dragnslcr> !gpgerr | linda_
<ubottu> linda_: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Dragnslcr> I think that's it
<CBFreak> How can I make to nautilus dont run in the next time?
<Dragnslcr> CBFreak- ah, that would probably do it
<CBFreak> Dragnslcr:  IS FIXING THANK!!!
<Dragnslcr> CBFreak- check System Settings -> Advanced -> Autostart, make sure it isn't there
<CBFreak> Dragnslcr: okok, thank you... I'll see that
<Dragnslcr> There are other places it could be, too
<Twittery> I hate big updates
<CBFreak> I'll restart the sesion to make sure that is fixing...
<CBFreak> I will come back
<CBFreak> THANKS TO ALL!!!
<FloodBotK2> CBFreak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dragnslcr> Oh, be quiet, bot
<CBFreak> jaja
<CBFreak> bye, i will come back
<CBFreak> Is all right :D
<Walzmyn> ever since i upgraded to 9.04 this week, Pidgin won't connect to yahoo, anybody else having that problem?
<[buRn]> Walzmyn: it is known bug, and they are going to fix it :D
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, Yahoo broke the protocol
<Dragnslcr> Using cs107.msg.mud.yahoo.com for a server works for me
<Dragnslcr> It's actually just a coincidence that you upgraded to 9.04 at the same time
<unix> hello
#kubuntu 2009-06-21
<DaskreeCH> CBFreak: :-D
<TheSoundMind> #pidgin
<antonio_> hi
<antonio_> anybody out there?
<Walzmyn> thanks guys, i'd walked away from the computer
<ragarth> So where's a good place to go to solve cups issues?
<DaskreeCH> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ragarth> Thanks, I've gone as far with this problem as I know how to.
<ragarth> Ah bummer, already tried all these links. :-(
<DaskreeCH> ragarth: #cups
<DaskreeCH> Dragnslcr: You use kopete?
<Dragnslcr> DaskreeCH- yeah
<ragarth> I feel like an idiot, I could have sword I tried that channel and failed. I probably typed something silly like cpus.
<DaskreeCH> Dragnslcr: how much cpU does it use up?
<Dragnslcr> About 4% for me right now, but I'm not doing anything with it
<DaskreeCH> ragarth:  you Sword it eh? ;-)
<DaskreeCH> Dragnslcr: It's like 64% for me
<Dragnslcr> That's pretty weird
<DaskreeCH> Dragnslcr: 4.2?
<Dragnslcr> 4.2.4, yeah
<DaskreeCH> Hmm I'm KDE 4.3 which uses all KDE4 code
<Dragnslcr> What services are you connected to?
<DaskreeCH> wonder if that made a difference
<DaskreeCH> Yahoo  Jabber ICQ and AIM
<Dragnslcr> Might be something in the 4.3 version
<Dragnslcr> Same that I'm on
<ragarth> DaskreeCH, I'm just assuming, since I could swear I tried to go there and couldn't, so either I had a bought of lysdexia or I'm just trying to make myself feel better.
<roots> hello 2 all
<beatzz> So, theres a problem with my login screen
<beatzz> its resolution is bigger than the screen is
<beatzz> so its got this weird black border
<beatzz> well i fixed it, and its simply by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<beatzz> making the monitor res the same as the display res
<beatzz> ^_^
<DaskreeCH> This is seriously a random channel o_O
<draik> Yeah.
<DaskreeCH> Anyone has annoyances with Kubuntu?
<ragarth> My issue's been eaten by schrodinger's cat, so I'm not sure if it's kubuntu, cups, or a hairball stuck in my CPU fan.
<DaskreeCH> with which printer?
<draik> DaskreeCH: I've got 'net issues still and there's something else, but must not be too important as I can't recall it now. Actually, I'm sure it is vital, but not right now as I'm not dealing with it in any aspect.
<ragarth> DaskreeCH, It's a lexmark x2600. Some programs print just fine with it, others fail. http://paste.ubuntu.com/200397/ is my error logs for the failures. I'm using the recommended driver from lexmark.
<m4v> I have issues with sound mixing when using amarok with youtube, mplayer or something else, but I'm too tired to be bothered
<Walzmyn> m4v: i think that means you're using Linux :(
<m4v> Walzmyn: hehe
 * ragarth had no issues with sound overlapping in gnome, but does in kde. It's always been a minor inconvenience.
<bobleny> Is anyone here familuare with virtual box?
<xjjk> bobleny: what about it
<bobleny> I would like to *boot* into my vista partition from with in ubuntu. I'm wondering if virtual box is able to do this?
<bobleny> If not, what is?
<xjjk> bobleny: I'm honestly not sure, but Virtualbox does let you use a physical disk/partiton instead of a virtualized one
<xjjk> that may be able to boot Vista from within Ubuntu
<bobleny> Yeah, I read that.
<bobleny> I'm not so sure though.
<xjjk> bobleny: what I'm not sure about is how Vista handles hardware differences between the physical machine and Virtualbox
<xjjk> when booted two different ways
<bobleny> I will ask on their forums I guess.
<xjjk> said feature probably works great with Linux
<m4v> ragarth: If I tell phonon to use pulseaudio then mixing works, but I don't like pulseaudio, the sound chops too often, and there's latency
<xjjk> bobleny: yah, that'd be best
<bobleny> Thank you anyways.
<jillsmitt> !pasT
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasT
<jillsmitt> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DaskreeCH> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/9172/1245456677307.jpg
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<sirninja> Is there a way to have a different set of startup applications for gnome and kde?
<Bsims> I just got my palm pre, I can't get it to connect to amarok, any ideas?
<Dragnslcr> sirninja- I don't know about Gnome, but KDE's Autostart is in System Settings -> Advanced
<DaskreeCH> sirninja: They should have different autostarts
<DaskreeCH> I don't actually know that I'm just guessing
<DaskreeCH> Bsims: Nope what version of Amarok?
<Dragnslcr> sirninja- In the Autostart settings, if you click Advanced, there's an option for "Only autostart in KDE", though I'm not sure exactly what that does
<DaskreeCH> sirninja: http://standards.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-latest.html Nope :)
<DaskreeCH> Though I guess you can do a simple script that tests the KDE variables and launches stuff
<sirninja> yeah... i could... it's really only one program I DONT want in kde
<DaskreeCH> sirninja: Well I guess write a scrpt that tests fro Gnome and starts the app
<DaskreeCH> for
<Dragnslcr> DaskreeCH- that page says how to do it
<Dragnslcr> Guess he left too soon
<DaskreeCH> yep
<elomari> dicated server
<DaskreeCH> elomari: Hmm?
<harolddong> yahoo hasn't been able to connect for me in kopete for days.  Is this because of some change yahoo made?  is there a fix yet?
<DaskreeCH>  cs107.msg.mud.yahoo.com
<DaskreeCH> Change your server to that
<Xet> ﻿: Hello I have a problem with Skype (I'm on Hardy) --> when I try to call I can't, It says: problem with the audio...﻿
<Dragnslcr> harolddong- yes, it is because of Yahoo changing their servers
<DaskreeCH> Xet: Change your default audio tosomething else
<bazhang> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<ragarth> Augh. Now gimp will print, but I still can't print a testpage from cups.
<draik> DaskreeCH: genii: I think my network issues was the tip of the iceberg. The other thing that doesn't work is USB. I connect flash drives and external USB drives and they fail to read. I plug them into my netbook (like I just did) and reads it all without a hitch. Do you think I might just have a bad mobo at this point? If so, is there a way to replace the mobo by matching my RAM? I know that they don't make 478's anymore, so I'm hoping to keep my RAM, vi
<DaskreeCH> draik: Welcome to Ebay :)
 * ragarth is reclaiming his programs 1 at a time. -.-
<ragarth> Is there a way to view the history of installed software in adept?
<Dragnslcr> Wow, the bot already knows about the Yahoo problems
<draik> DaskreeCH: But I want to find PC3200-compliant MoBo with at least 3.2GHz processor like I have now that will support at least 4 SATA, AGP 8x, 5 PCI expansions, etc. Or do you think I should just buy a 'new' Abit VT7 mobo?
<DaskreeCH> ragarth: Yes
<ragarth> DaskreeCH, Where can I find instructions on how to get that?
<DaskreeCH> draik: I really couldn't give that advice but if you choose one or the other then you can probably accomplish either
<DaskreeCH> ragarth: sudo dpkg -l I think
<mferguson> what's the best way to import mirc servers?
<draik> DaskreeCH: Fair enough. I will look through eBay.
<draik> DaskreeCH: I found one on eBay and they want more for it than what it was when it first came out.
<ragarth> DaskreeCH, 'fraid not, that's a listing of all my installed packages. Not a record of the last install I did.
<DaskreeCH> ragarth: Ah that's int your dpkg log in /var/log
<Dragnslcr> draik- RAM is dirt cheap, so I certainly wouldn't plan a motherboard purchase around your RAM
<Walzmyn> Oh I just found a really sweet thing
<Dragnslcr> The hardest thing to find in your list would probably be boards that still have an AGP slot
<Walzmyn> If ya select several files and hit F2 to rename, it'll rename them all with sequential numbers
<ragarth> DaskreeCH, Thanks, perfect.
<draik> Dragnslcr: Would you know where I can find a mobo that will have 5 PCI ports along with AGP 8x and support for at least 4 SATA? I need at least that much?
<draik> Exclude the last '?'
<Dragnslcr> I can't imagine what you need 5 PCI slots for, but boards with AGP will be rare
<draik> I figured as much
<Dragnslcr> Newegg has 1 motherboard with an AGP slot
<Walzmyn> draik: try pricegrabber.com - maybe their search features will help you find something
<Dragnslcr> There's probably plenty of Intel boards with onboard graphics, which would probably be at least as good as most AGP cards
<Xet> DaskreeCH: I try to change It but nothing.... Still the same : Problem with the audio I can't call
<DaskreeCH> Xet: Test calls don't work?
<Dragnslcr> Or you can get a cheap PCIE video card for $30
<draik> How is foxconn? Good mobo brand?
<Xet> DaskreeCH: No
<draik> Walzmyn: Checking now.
<Dragnslcr> draik- never had one, but I think they're decent
<DaskreeCH> Not sure then there was a known issue with Skype where you needed to switch the audio to something else to get audio working
<DaskreeCH>  you may have a different issue it seems
<Xet> DaskreeCH: yep I searched about It but on the options I can't see the solution I mean: It says that I should put on the output pulse etc.. but I do not see that option
<Xet> It worked well with Intrepid doing that
<DaskreeCH> Xet: I didn't have it either I just swapped it to something else
<DaskreeCH> I kept going through them and testing the test call till I got it
<Xet> DaskreeCH:  to what?
<Xet> well I'll keep trying
<DaskreeCH> Xet: Don't know I uninstalled skype after a while
<Xet> ok thanks anyway DaskreeCH
<draik> Haha. I love the idiot that gave the mobo a 1-star because the company does not support Linux, but the mobo DOES, "What happens if you want to run Linux in 2-3 years and you have to buy a new mobo"
<GnuSeb> How can I go about getting a word processor in Spanish? I have got openoffice dot org but I need a spanish version for a translation i'm working on
<draik> For those here running Intel Core 2 Duo, any issues?
<coz_> hey guys... ok  I have my n vidia driver installed and a wallpaper but it is only showing up on the primary monitor with the original default wallpaper on the secondary monitor   how to c hange/fix?
<Dragnslcr> draik- heh, that's impressive. Dunno what kind of Linux support someone expects from a motherboard
<Dragnslcr> GnuSeb- I would assume that OOo has a Spanish language pack
<draik> Dragnslcr: I think I'm sold on this foxconn.
<draik> I will only need new RAM, CPU and video card. Other than that, I think I'm good to go.
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, that's usually what you need every time you get a new motherboard
<Dragnslcr> I don't bother with a new motherboard until I need a new CPU and RAM anyway
<draik> It's not a major issue, but it does suck that I can't use what I had on my current desktop.
<Dragnslcr> You get used to it
<Dragnslcr> Of course memory is dirt cheap anyway
<draik> The odd thing is that I don't think it is mobo. I dual boot and the networking/USB issues don't happen in XP. I don't mean to start a flame war or anything, but what gives? Did my mobo just get blacklisted?
<draik> My external 500GB appears that it will read and then the light just goes off. Doesn't dim, just goes off. I plug it into my netbook, not even a split second later it is asking me what I want to do with the external HDD.
<Dragnslcr> I dunno. Certainly could be a weird driver issue. My onboard stuff has just always automagically worked
<Xet> Well now I have another problem I'm on Hardy and the flashplugin is the 9, the youtube videos work fine, but I'm on a web page that uses a lot of flash (uses Tokbox for example) and all the time I try to load It the browser crashes (Firefox, Epiphany, Opera...)
<bazhang> Xet, installing ff plugin flashblock may help
<Xet> bazhang: but I mean, Its not ads I want to use It, not block It
<alex_> Hi!
<draik> Dragnslcr: Ditto, it has worked for me too; automagically. Around early to mid-8.10, it just started giving out. I've been hopeful this entire time that a new kernel will fix it.
<draik> Hello, alex_
<bazhang> Xet, I understand that. flashblock lets you load each video at the time of your choosing, not all at once
<draik> Left my external HDD plugged in and restarted the desktop since the network went out (again). The external HDD shows up and I click to open it, but it only opens up ~/Documents.
<draik> Going to it through konqueror, I get: Could not enter folder /media/externalHDD
<Xet> bazhang: ok I'll try It thanks
<jazman> how do i get a version of libdvdcss2 for jaunty
<jazman> cant get it from the repos
<julio_> wat da heck is this thing
<bazhang> Kubuntu support channel julio_
<julio_> is anyone there?
<bazhang> sure, just ask a question
<julio_> wat is this thing
<bazhang> julio_, its the support channel for the Linux OS Kubuntu ; did you have a support question?
<julio_> uhh no i jus don't get what it is
<bazhang> chat in #kubuntu-offtopic julio_
<julio_> thank you
<julio_> no one is saying anything there
<julio_> ....??
<julio_> hello
<julio_> hello?
<bazhang> julio_, hi
<bazhang> julio_, support here, chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<julio_> no one is saying anything there
<xircx> HELP :'(
<bazhang> try #defocus then julio_
<digdeep> xircx: problem?
<xircx> i cant get my mouse scroll to stop in Kubuntu 9
<xircx> every time i move the mose over my taskbar or "Aka start bar" it scrolls though all my open windows and it wont let me open programs from the k menu
<xircx> isn't there a way to just disable the mouse scroll button?
<xircx> help eny one
<julio_> it says defocus cant send to channel
<bazhang> julio_, just wait to be voiced, may take a few minutes
<julio_> but it says defocus cant send  to channell
<bazhang> you need to wait a few
<julio_> y
<digdeep> xircx: have a look at this (I have tried this, so be careful) --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-355110.html
<digdeep> * haven't
<julio_> me?
<julio_> o nvm
<xircx> HELP :'(
<boblinda> i just add new release 9.04 and everything is all ft up any solutions
<xircx> My mouse wont stop scrolling
<julio_> hello?
<digdeep> xircx --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-355110.html
<boblinda> ty
<boblinda> anyone know what to do about 9.04
<boblinda> thanks all
<xircx> well that site dint work its still scrolling like crazy
<digdeep> xircx: did u restart?
<xircx> hold on brb
<Peevey> Help!!!! I can connect to my wireless via the command line. But in Kubuntu Jaunty a fresh install, "Enable Wirless" in unchecked and It won't let me check it. What can I do to fix this?
<xircx> ok well xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 9 3 4 5 6 7 8 2" did not work
<xircx> :'( why cant i get the scroll on my mouse to stop
<DaskreeCH> xircx: your shift key is stuck?
<xircx> WTF
<DaskreeCH> Want to rephrase that?
<DaskreeCH> julio_: hi
<xircx> nope my sift is not stuck
<xircx> now the scrolling issue is comeing and going
<xircx> how do i ajust the mouse settings on kubuntu?
<xircx> enyone have a idea of whats going on?
<DaskreeCH> xircx: What kind of Mouse are you using?
<xircx> logitech lx3
<DaskreeCH> Why did I guess logitech :(
<xircx> what
<DaskreeCH> They normally have drivers that allow you to program the buttons which may explain your issue
<xircx> well that odd this is that it waz working just fine untill yesterday
<xircx> and now its back to normal and i dint even do enything :S
<DaskreeCH> Yeah I was just about to say it seems to work wonderfully for most people
<xircx> must have been a small system prob
<DaskreeCH> Hopefully a unique one
<xircx> now the scrolls issue is back :(
<trappist> since I upgraded to jaunty, I don't seem to have an option to thread messages in kmail.  am I missing something?
<coz_> what is a good hex editor avaiable in the repo ?
<DaskreeCH> xircx: What are you doing to make it go away and come back?
<DaskreeCH> !info oketa | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: Package oketa does not exist in jaunty
<DaskreeCH> Hmm
<coz_> mm
<DaskreeCH> !info okteta | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: okteta (source: kdeutils): hexeditor for binary files for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 333 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<DaskreeCH> \o/
<coz_> ah
<coz_> thanks
<DaskreeCH> trappist: You are missing threaded emails? ^_^
<trappist> DaskreeCH: fraid not, or else kmail has also forgotten what those look like
<BaudThief> has anybody else come across the "could not change permissions for xyz" when copying to a samba share?
<BaudThief> its's sucking the life out of me.
<BaudThief> tried every scenario on google to no avail
<sayakb|home> hai! can someone help me with setting up an ati radeon hd 4500 with kubuntu jaunty? I installed the restricted modules and fglrx driver, but it only gives me a garbaged screen on bootup
<sayakb|home> therefore, I switched back to mesa for the while..
<DaskreeCH> vesa?
<sayakb|home> DaskreeCH: how do I try that?
<sayakb|home> I switched back as in I just reinstalled kubuntu ;)
<max_> Is there an alternative to plasma?
<DaskreeCH> max_: How do you mean?
<DaskreeCH> sayakb|home: Change your driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rgarcia> Hi guys...does anybody know how do I update from Kde Control Module blocked updates?
<manish> Hi folks, I am a resident of India. I want to go to a near one school and convience them about the Linux and Free software philosophy on Thursday. Does anyone have a list of Windows applications to Linux replacement applications?
<bazhang> !equivalents | manish
<ubottu> manish: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<Breetai> Why would the wireless plasmod not allow you to enable wireless networking (when wireless can be enabled from the command line?)
<awesome_> hey guys
<awesome_> i was wondering if anyone could help me out with a problem i'm having with getting internet in kubuntu?
<manish_> awesome_: are you connected with wireless or wired connection?
<awesome_> wired
<manish_> awesome_: ok, did you try ping to www.google.com? open konsole and try <ping  www.google.com>
<awesome_> yeah, i'm not connecting to the network at all. i get unkown host google.com for that
<manish_> dont type in  '<' and '>' on the konsole
<manish_> ok
<awesome_> yeah, didn't
<manish_> try ifconfig
<awesome_> yep
<awesome_> do you want me to tell you everything that came up?
<manish_> tell the eth0
<manish_> there should be inet addr
<trappist> has kmail lost the ability to thread messages, or am I missing something?
<awesome_> oh, yeah
<sekinto> Everything on my panel is aligned to the left, how do I fix this? I want the system tray and digital clock on the right.
<awesome_> um, inet6 addr: fe80:21e:8cff:fe57:4879/64
<Serpardum> Why the heck is 3
<Serpardum> #wine an invite only channel?!?
<manish_> do you see some thing like 192.168.1.4?
<trappist> Serpardum: I think #winehq is what you want
<awesome_> under lo i do
<Serpardum> thats it
<awesome_> it says inet addr:127.0.0.1
<manish_> ah... and what about the eth0?
<awesome_> under eth0 it doesn't say inet at all, only inet6
<manish_> so that means you have not configured it.
<manish_> ek min...
<awesome_> yeah
<awesome_> i'm not really sure how to do that though... really new to kubuntu, sorry
<manish_> awesome_: I am running on Ubuntu.. I will switch to kubuntu and let you know. Hold on for 5 mins
<awesome_> okay, thanks
<manish> awesome_: hi
<manish> awesome_: what is the version of kubuntu you are running>
<awesome_> 9.04
<manish> I am on 9.04
<awesome_> yeah
<manish> Do you see the panel at the bottom beside the time?
<awesome_> yes.
<manish> One of them would be Network Management
<awesome_> yeah, i see it
<manish> awesome_: right click and go to Manage connections
<awesome_> okay
<manish> awesome_: one of the tabs would be Wired and enabled
<awesome_> yes
<manish> awesome_: Select the Connect automatically
<zzillezz> i have a question: there is a newer kernel in my blocked updates list
<zzillezz> do i update to it or not ?
<awesome_> sorry, where is that?
<awesome_> do i have to go add first or somethign?
<zzillezz> because now, update manager always shows 'there a 4 new updates'
<awesome_> oh wait i see now
<manish> awesome_: yah,. Add the DNS servers if any given by the ISP
<manish> in the second tab
<coz_> hey guys how to I get images to view as thumbnails in    dolphin?
<awesome_> as far as i know my isp hasn't given me dns servers
<manish> awesome_: ok.. then may be your modem is already configured by the ISP
<awesome_> yeah, probably. under xp i didn't have to enter anythign of this kind
<manish> awesome_: I think we are done. apply the connection
<awesome_> okay
<manish> awesome_:  and now do you see the Correct icon appearing on the panel icon?
<agata> i'm having problems with the sound... everything works great but it won't make any sound...
<agata> (and hello)
<manish> agata: you mean amarok?
<agata> hmmm no, like generally, turned on the computer and nothing sounded... then there was some error message from phonon, but i had no time to read it
<agata> and now nothing sounds
<manish> agata: sorry, but i havent faced such issue.
<agata> np thanks
<manish> can I switch between Ubuntu and Kubuntu desktop without logging out?
<bazhang> manish, no
<iojaiosdj_> hello
<iojaiosdj_> I'm using latest kubuntu, I hear the sounds when system starts, but I can't hear sound from application like mplayer or Amarok. Where I can look for a problem ? (yes, I have adjusted volume levels with alsamixer)
<agata> you mean you cannot listen mp3's?
<iojaiosdj_> yes
<iojaiosdj_> even the network streams
<iojaiosdj_> like radio, difm or bassdrive
<agata> then you need to install the codecs for mp3 i think
<agata> that was in medibuntu give me a second and i will find the link
<iojaiosdj_> ok, thank you
<agata> unless something has changed in this release https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu that should be the answer
<agata> the name of the package you want to install is w32codecs
<agata> (or w64 if you are using 64bits)
<iojaiosdj_> thanks
<agata> no problem
<rohan> how do i install kde 3.5 in kubuntu 9.04, now that the apt.pearsoncomputing.net repo is down?
<Mamarok> agata: you still here?
<costa58> ubuntu.it
<Mamarok> !it | costa58
<ubottu> costa58: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Mamarok> agata: do you still have sound problems?
<agata> no it came back
<Mamarok> ok
<agata> dunno what happened but thank you
<Mamarok> you are using pulseaudio I guess
<agata> hmm the default, i did not touch anything there
<agata> now i need to find how to download podcasts...
<Mamarok> agata: what Amarok version do you have?
<agata> 2
<agata> its amarok 2, i found where to add the feed  but does not seem to  be getting all of them
<Mamarok> well, there are at least 4 different 2 versions :)
<Mamarok> which one exactly?
<agata> 2.0.2 that one
<Mamarok> then you should upgrade to Amarok 2.1, it's in the jaunty-backports
<Mamarok> just be careful, as the backports contain a lot of stuff, you need to select manually if you don't want all the other pacakges
<agata> i see... apparently it's gonna be a long day in front of the computer today :p too many things to do
<Mamarok> well, as I said, you don't have to install all those packages if you don't need them
<agata> i normally used a program called rythmbox music player for the podcast but i cannot seem to find it anymore... do you know where should it be Mamarok ?
<Mamarok> I don't know Rythmbox, I only use Amarok :)
<Mamarok> !info rythmbox
<ubottu> Package rythmbox does not exist in jaunty
<agata> oh so that's why hehe
<agata> thanks
<bazhang> rhythmbox
<Mamarok> !info rhythmbox
<ubottu> rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.0-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 3356 kB, installed size 14208 kB
<Mamarok> there it is, was strange not to find it
<agata> that's probably why i couldnt find it... thanks again
<agata> if i tell you that over 2 years i am always looking for it and always forget the first h...
<Mamarok> well, apparently I do so too :)
<nikhil> hey, is kde 4.3b2 stable?
<onkel_aldi> Hallo kubuntu Freunde :)
<onkel_aldi> Jemand wach hier ?
<Unksi> !de | onkel_aldi
<ubottu> onkel_aldi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<onkel_aldi> Danke
<sebbar> hi, how do I get the plasmapkg program that I apparently need to install a plasmoid?
<TMKCodes> Hmm.. Anyone can help me a bit? i installed SFML and i'm trying to run the clock.cpp what the linux tutorial shows. on linking it fails with error http://tmk.pastebin.com/f58c1f2a8
<Mamarok> sebbar: do you have kdebase-plasma installed?
<sebbar> Mamarok: yep
<Mamarok> sebbar: and kdeplasma-addons?
<sebbar> Mamarok: got that too
<Mamarok> sebbar: then you have everything you need, what widget can't you install?
<sebbar> the gmail plasmoid, on kde-look it says to use "plasmapkg -i gmail-plasmoid-0.7.5.plasmoid" in order to install it, but I don't have plasmapkg...
<Mamarok> hm, did you try just typing that?
<sebbar> Mamarok: yeah it says plasmapkg not found or something like that
<blackflag> Hello all, I want to konnect to openfiler san via iscsi. The connect is there but I dont get the disk under /dev and fdisk -l shows also nothing. Where is no the iscsi disk. Can someone help?
<Mamarok> sebbar: you need to install this: kdebase-workspace-bin
<sebbar> Mamarok: got that too :) I'll try ask in the kde channel
<Mamarok> hm, no, that's Kubuntu related I think, wait...
<Mamarok> sebbar: I notified the devs, you need to be patient now
<sebbar> Mamarok: cool tnx :)
<sebbar> Mamarok: and otherwise it's no big deal
<Mamarok> sebbar: no problem, needs to be fixed anyway :)
<Mamarok> sebbar: check if you have kdebase-runtime
<_bla> hi people i installed kubuntu the latest version and setup my email account in kmail when sending a test mail i get the following message "Transport 'Idm.net.lb' is invalid."
<_bla> any idea where the problem is?
<Mamarok> _bla: you are sending with SMTP or through sendmail?
<_bla> i used in my old system smtp
<_bla> nothing changed there
<_bla> Mamarok: how can i find out what i have chosen?
<dvda> my kde update manager says there are 4 "blocked updates" (all 4 are linux kernel packages) does anyone know how to update em?
<nielsslot> dvda: you could try uing the command line: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<dvda> ok, thanks
<dvda> yeah, seems to work, thank you very much
<_bla> i have a transport problem can someone help????
<Mamarok> _bla: well, go to yousr Kmail settings and check :)
<Mamarok> -s
<jazman> how do u install moblocl it aint in the repos
<jazman> moblock
<_nix_> how do you get rid of the applet panel in amarok?
<jazman> how do u install moblock as it aint in the repos
<Entry> I am running Ubuntu 8.04.2, i want to know how i go about upgrading, an if so do i loose everything on my pc if i do?
<Mamarok> jazman: what is moblock?
<jazman> linux version of per guardian
<jazman> no if u upgrade u want loose the stuff on pc some programs are replaced
<Mamarok> Entry: not with an upgrade, only if you do a fresh install and you don't have your /home on a separate partition
<Entry> Ah okay.
<jazman> entry what u going to intrepid or jaunty
<Entry> So if i upgrade i still keep all my stuff?
<jazman> yep
<Entry> okay cheers.
<jazman> i have done it before
<Mamarok> Entry: also, be aware that 9.04 ships KDE 4.2, so that will be quite different from 8.04 with KDE 3.5
<Entry> okkies.
<jazman> i dont like kde 4 but unstable
<Mamarok> jazman: how did you instll it?
<Entry> This version is exploitable.
<jazman> im one gnome for a while
<jazman> thats what i want to know
<Mamarok> jazman: well, then you should have a look at the latest version, it rocks :)
<jazman> not sure if i have to do via launchpad
<jazman> i got the latest
<Mamarok> jazman: unlikely you installed through the repos, as it is not in
<Mamarok> did you download a deb file or such?
<jazman> it aint in the repos
<jazman> im looking for the deb file
<Mamarok> jazman: just try removing it with dpkg -i packagename.deb then
<jazman> with kde 4.2 every time i boot up the display sizes always changes
<jazman> i have got moblock yet im looking for it
<jazman> havent got it yet
<Mamarok> jazman: locate moblock
<jazman> dont like  my ip being tracked on k torrent
<jazman> and i dont use the terminal much]
<jazman> dont want to use windoze i hate windows
<Mamarok> jazman: please stay on topic, support only in this channel
<jazman> if i could get kde 4.2 stable i would stick with it
<jazman> yep
<Mamarok> jazman: 4.2 is stable
<Entry> hmm
<jazman> not on my system
<jazman> every time i boot up the display is a different size
<Mamarok> jazman: did you try changing it in the system settings?
<jazman> i have
<jazman> or display settings
<Mamarok> jazman: also you can add the resolution to your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<Mamarok> this will override the other settings
<jazman> konsole ???? or teminal
<Mamarok> jazman: well, you can edit it with nano or vi on the command line, but not in a running X
<jazman> havent got nano i go to synaptic
<Mamarok> jazman: I am talking about editing your xorf.conf file...
<Mamarok> and nano is normally installed by default
<jazman> ok i new to this sort of stuff  i dont edit much stuff like this to many years doing it te wondow way
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<_blaj> hi peeps i really need help in kmail
<_blaj> can someone help
<Unksi> try asking your question :p
<_blaj> i just installed the latest version og kubuntu
<_blaj> and configured kmail as best as i can
<_blaj> i can get emails but cannot send them
<_blaj> i get a large message
<_blaj> Your SMTP server does not support The server responded: "5.7.0 authentication failed".
<_blaj> that is a part of it
<Unksi> ok, so you have misconfigured your smtp server
<Unksi> make sure you have the ports/addresses etc set up right as your isp has informed you
<_blaj> Unksi: i never setup a server
<_blaj> that is correct
<Unksi> yeah, but your isp has, and you have to give kmail details how to connect to that
<_blaj> it always talks about some transport
<Unksi> hmm, did you press the button to check what the server supports? that usually shows up quite well if it works or not
<Unksi> and greys out the options that wont work
<Mamarok> _blaj: well, I tried to help and the you were suddenly gone...
<_blaj> Unksi: i did that, nothing changed
<Unksi> ok
<_blaj> Mamrok: i tried to restart
<_blaj> Unksi: I played around the name of the smtp section it worked shortly and then same problems
<Unksi> ok
<_blaj> Unksi: now I get "Transport 'converte' is invalid."
<Unksi> how did it work shortly, were you able to send mail?
<_blaj> only once that i dont know how
<Unksi> ok
<_blaj> any luck on finding a solution Unksi
<_blaj> ??
<Unksi> _blaj: it sounds quite weird.. it could be a problem with the server itself too
<Unksi> have you had any similar error with other mail clients before?
<_blaj> no
<_blaj> i was using outlook express (MS Windows)
<_blaj> worked fine there
<Unksi> ok
<_blaj> Unksi: what is transport?
<Unksi> i think it means the smtp server by transport
<Unksi> i have no idea how to fix that, it does sound some kind of problem with configuration though
<Mamarok> _blaj: and you are sure you have no typo in the settings?
<_blaj> Mamarok: where do u mean
<_blaj> ??
<Mamarok> _blaj: in the Kmail settings, where you set the transmisison mode for sending, make sure you have no typo there
<_blaj> Mamarok: in the message property?
<Mamarok> _blaj: no, the kmail settings where you set the smtp server
<_blaj> Mamarik: ok Im now in in the Transport: SMTP Settings there is nothing that says typo
<_blaj> Mamarok: ok Im now in in the Transport: SMTP Settings there is nothing that says typo
<Mamarok> _blaj: 'typo' means: did you mistype something, a wrong character somewhere?
<_blaj> oh ok
<eamonn> Typo is short for typographical error.
<eamonn> Hey, anyone know how I can use a this ubuntu notebook with wi-fi, and an ethernet cable, to connect a windows box to the internet?
<Mamarok> eamonn: hm, I fear I don't understand what you mean
<Mamarok> you want to create a LAN?
<_blaj> Mamarok: i do
<_blaj> :)
<eamonn> Mamrok: A simple one, yes
<Mamarok> _blaj: you do what?
<Mamarok> _blaj: oh, no error you mean?
<eamonn> Mamrok: Just this machine and a windows box.  This machine has wifi, the windows box does not.  I have them connected with an ethernet cable.
<Mamarok> eamonn: well, you need a router then
<Mamarok> you can't connect two computers directly with an ethernet cable...
<bazhang> !ics | eamonn
<ubottu> eamonn: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Mamarok> _blaj: what is the exact error message you get when you try to send a mail? If it's more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<_blaj> Mamarok: "Transport 'My Identity' is invalid."
<Mamarok> _blaj: did you enter your username and password there correctly?
<Mamarok> and the server address starts with mail.server.something?
<_blaj> Mamarok: absolutely sure cause i copied and pasted them
<Mamarok> _blaj: ok. Can you ping the server?
<cemunal> hi all
<_blaj> server is online
<cemunal> i installed only command-line system can i get kubuntu from internet?
<Mamarok> _blaj: then I don't know, you might want to ask in #kde then
<_blaj> ok thanks
<Mamarok> cemunal: yes, you can just install kubuntu-desktop
<cemunal> Mamarok: xorg or kdm
<Mamarok> cemunal: your system is already Ubuntu, isn't it?
<Mamarok> cemunal: it will get installed automatically, as those are dependencies, kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<cemunal> Mamarok: thansk
<cemunal> *thanks
<Mamarok> cemunal: you are welcome
<cemunal> Mamarok: can i use alsa-driver 1.0.20 from karmic to 9.04 with alsa-base package?
<Mamarok> cemunal: no idea, for Karmic questions you should go to #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> good day folks
<JuhazOne> yo
<JuhazOne> i installed the latest kubuntu a couple of days ago... the names of some files don't show up properly in kde
<JuhazOne> they do in konsole, where i'm using iso-8859-1 as the charset
<JuhazOne> but apparently kde uses utf-8. any way to change this?
<Mamarok> JuhazOne: system settings ->Regional%Language
<Mamarok> JuhazOne: but you should use UTF-8 whenever possible, iso 8859-1 is a very old standard, should get replaced with UTF everywhere
<Mamarok> JuhazOne: so you better use UTF than ISO-8859
<JuhazOne> i suppose so. it'd just take me some time to convert everything to utf-8
<JuhazOne> and i couldn't find the option about charset in the regional settings :/
<JuhazOne> Mamarok: where exactly is the charset selection in regional settings?
<Mamarok> JuhazOne: the first item, set system language AFAIR
<JuhazOne> hmmh. if it's there, it's not in any obvious place
<Mamarok> let me see...
<JuhazOne> it could be that it'd be less trouble to just convert all the file names..
<JuhazOne> i wonder if i should script it myself..
<Mamarok> can't find it myself, strange
<Mamarok> still, you can change the locale with setlocale IIRC
<JuhazOne> hmm... i don't seem to have an executable called setlocale
 * lxfancy ..
<Duke_> what do i have to install for java applets?
<Mamarok> Duke_: applets where, in a web browser or on the desktop?
<Duke_> web browser
<Mamarok> Duke_: you need the java plugin then for your web browser
<Mamarok> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Mamarok> Duke_: sun-java6-jre is what you are looking for
<Duke_> hmmm thanks, but i have it already installed
<Mamarok> Duke_: you need to go to the browser settings and give the path to the jre
<Duke_> oh, after deactivation and activation of java in browsersettings... it works... good, thanks you
<DexterF> hi
<JuhazOne> yo
<DexterF> is there a channel for kub904-kde3-remix? got a kaffeine issue here, won't find xine_part.desktop
<JuhazOne> gotta see if anyone else here knows
<JuhazOne> i've got no idea :)
<yelkram1> has anyone had a problem being able to sign onto kopete or pidgen for a yahoo account after doing updates?
<Dragnslcr> !yahoo | yelkram1
<ubottu> yelkram1: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<yelkram1> dragnslcr thanks for the info i will try that now
<Dragnslcr> No problem
<yelkram1> thanx dragnslcr changing the paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com worked for me
<Dragnslcr> Yahoo's been upgrading their servers, apparently, and the protocol changed a bit
<JuhazOne> i had a problem where kopete forgot my msn account
<JuhazOne> it kept all the contacts though. then when i re-added the msn account those contacts showed up double
<JuhazOne> somewhat annoying too that it's not recognizing the previous log files that were there. they exist, but most of my contacts' history is empty
<hume> hi....does not new kopete support video chat? i find no wayto neither send nor receive....msn account
<DaskreeCH> hume: try kmess
<hume> kmess?
<hume> cam kmess do video...?
<hume> DaskreeCH, I find no way in kmess to do video....?
<DaskreeCH> Umm I actually don't know let me check if it can
<DaskreeCH> Seems it can recieve Webcam but can't send
<DaskreeCH> They are looking for that in the next release
<hume> ok...is there any way to do it in kde?
<alberto> buenas
<DaskreeCH> Guest92993:  Hello
<DaskreeCH> hume: Skype??
<Guest92993> does anyone know any ftp server with graphical interface ?
<yarik> Привет))
<yarik> Всем привет
<yarik> hello
<yarik> Есто кто-то кто по руский?
<thebigb> hey can someone please help me with something probably very simple?
<ign0ramus> !ask | thebigb
<ubottu> thebigb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thebigb> alright; I'm trying to connect to a passprotected samba share on my server, but I can't figure out how to set a my credentials to connect
<alarm> hello, how can i see what process uses my dsp device ?
<alarm> fuser /dev/dsp* and lsof doesnt seem to return anything  while vmware says that my /dev/dsp is busy to be used :/
<ActionParsnip> wow quiet
<Walex> alarm: you '/dev/dsp' device probably does not exist because the distro uses ALSA. You may want to install the ALSA-OSS compat module or rather tell VMware to use ALSA if it can.
<alarm> Walex,  fixed. i closed applications using /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p and let vmware use it
<alarm> unfortunately i cannot have both sound in vmware and on my host system
<Walex> alarm: you can if you tell VMware to use the 'dmix' based device.
<alarm> which means ?
<alarm> with dmix
<Walex> alarm: 'dmix' is an ALSA lib plugin that allows sharing audio devices
<alarm> ok. i will try to  find more info about that
<alarm> thank you
<Walzmyn> isn't "Keep" the KDE backup utility?
<burn_> my trash can show i have file in it, when i click empty trash can i says: The file or folder /home/burn/.local/share/Trash/files/ROMSetup-1c.bin does not exist.
<burn_> what to do to remove this?
<Dragnslcr> Walzmyn- I don't think it's maintained anymore
<thebigb> Hi, I'm trying to connect to a passprotected samba share on my server, but I can't figure out how to set a my credentials to connect; can anyone help?
<marcos_> alhuem ai
<marcos_> alguem ai
<StR|Sangreal> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<StR|Sangreal> !ctcp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ctcp
<[buRn]> my trash can shows some files in it, when i click empty trash can i says: he file or folder /home/burn/.local/share/Trash/files/ROMSetup-1c.bin does not exist.
<[buRn]> how to remove this?
<StR|Sangreal> rebooting or removing in lower runlevel doesn't help?
<grandi> so I have kubuntu 09.04 and no sound from flash
<grandi> amarok and system sounds seem to work ok
<nikitis> Does KDE have a default FTP client?
<burn_> how to have a sonund on my tv?
<burn_> i am using alsa
<burn_> and ati graphic card?
<grandi> it says 'For PulseAudio support, see flashplugin-nonfree-pulse.' in one flashpluging-nonfree-extrasound but i can't find a package flashpluging-nonfree-pulse
<grandi> so is it really about that or do i just have to fiddle with settings somewhere
<staar2> hi
<staar2> how to install the .deb package in KDE ?>
<paolo> hi. is there a screen reader for kde? (like orca for gnome)
<grandi> pulseaudio[3241]	module-alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy
<grandi> if I remember correctly there was a way to release that device and set times for how long they stay reserved
<coz_> hey guys... witih the folder view widget on  is it possible to make that completely transparent and only visible with mouse over ??
<ilkin> hi people
<ilkin> how to upgrade Kubuntu 8.04 to Kubuntu 9.04 with Live CD
<ilkin> ?
<Duke_> ilkin, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<ilkin> i dont know, will it work?
<borden> hi all
<ilkin> hi
<borden> anyone using the brand new 64 bit flash plugin?
<borden> in the repo?
<ilkin> Duke_, I dont want it to upgrade from internet
<ilkin> my internet connection is terribel) dial-up)
<ilkin> any ideas?
<Sarge_TJ> Hi! Is there any software available that could sync a local folder with a network folder?
<havocologe> what could be the origin of "doing sanity checks (startup)
<havocologe> after an update the bootup hangs at that point
<paolo> hi. is there a screen reader for kde? (like orca for gnome)
<ricardo__> no
<ricardo__> ola
<Mannequin1> any known issue between Firefox and KDE 4? It seems that FF makes KDE to crash, randomly
<Walzmyn_> Mannequin1: i'm having no issues
<Mannequin1> thanks Walzmyn_, I'm not sure if this is KDE related, FF related, or system related. Will have to keep investigating
 * Walzmyn_ nods
<wistiti> y a des gens
<borden> hey paolo, here is a wiki listing of screen readers   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_screen_readers
<paolo> borden: thanks
<borden> your wellcome
<mario_bas> ciao ragazzi
<Walzmyn_> is there any gui backup system for linux that's worth using?
<borden> I registered to launchpad a week ago but haven't recieved any confirmation e-mail yet , is this normal?
<Walzmyn_> borden:  you should have recieved an email to complete your registration
<borden> yeah I shud have
<Walzmyn_> borden: well, if you dind't get one, i'd say something went south in your registration
<borden> ok, I gave my yahoo e-mail , isn't it allright?
 * Walzmyn_ shrugs
<borden> got to give a g-mail adress or something?
<Matisse> Now KDE4/X has reached the point, where it isn't funny anymore. There are so much bugs, but WHY, WHY has x to crash if I press the send-button of clawsmail ?!?
<Walzmyn_> as long as it's a valid address it shouldn't mater
<libervisco> Hey
<libervisco> I bought a whole new card partly because of KDE4.. :)
<ubuntu> hello
<libervisco> Nvidia 9600GT.. and finally (and for the first time I might add), it performs smooth, or as close to it as I got so far.. but there are still artifacts which I don't quite get and was hoping anyone could shed some light on..
<ubuntu> how do I delete a folder and all of its contents in konsole
<ubuntu> ?
<Walzmyn_> ubuntu: with difficulity
<libervisco> like.. dots appearing at the top.. those circling dots across the desktop indicating when plasma is "working" (I guess) doing it ALL the time..
<libervisco> some plasma elements leaving trails behind them..
<libervisco> on KDE 4.2.4
<Walzmyn_> 4.2.4? where'd you get that?
<Matisse> Is there a log file where I could have a look what the reason might be?
<Walzmyn_> Matisse: look in /var/log
<borden> @Walzmyn I am using kde 4.2.9
<Walzmyn_> borden: that's 4.2.3 beta
<borden> yep
<Matisse> Walzmyn_, more precise please
<borden> beta testing now
<borden> and would like to report bugs but aint no chance
<Walzmyn_> Matisse: i don't know which log would be the one you need, I would start with the xorg logs
<Walzmyn_> what is the point of the png files in ~/.thumbnails ?
<borden> well to be more precise I am using KDE 4.3 Beta 2
<borden> a well updated karmic koala from the daily snapshots
<Walzmyn_> borden: me too, i just got lost when you said 4.2.4 :)
<borden> it was libervisco not me :)
<Walzmyn_> oh
<borden> yeah
<libervisco> oh..
<libervisco> Walzmyn_, yeah 4.2.4
<libervisco> on kubuntu jaunty
<Walzmyn_> libervisco: really? how'd you get it?
<libervisco> What do you mean? 4.2.4 is from PPA..
<Serpardum> kde control module is drunk.  The toolbar shows 18 updates available.  I open it, it shows ony 4 blocked updates (I installed All Available Updates yesterday, but haven't rebooted).
<libervisco> and jaunty I did a net install
<libervisco> booting into the installer with grub (linux and initrd.gz files) so I don't have to burn
<libervisco> then did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Walzmyn_> Serpardum: everybody's having that happen
<libervisco> then added ppa and updated :P
<Walzmyn_> libervisco: hmm, I've got the ppa that was anounced on the website and i've got 4.2.3
<Dragnslcr> Serpardum- I did report a bug about update-notifier where it counts blocked updates. If you want to install the updates, you can do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Serpardum> I closed updated notififer, n ow I want to start it again, can't seem to find it though.  where is the commadn to get it going again
<libervisco> Walzmyn_, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4
<Dragnslcr> I'm not sure why kernel updates are suddenly being blocked when they worked fine before
<libervisco> you should probably update :)
<Dragnslcr> Serpardum- the program name is update-notifier-kde
<borden> @walzmyn , guess u asked a back-up program, here is a promising one http://sourceforge.net/projects/bacula/
<Serpardum> Okay, now it tells me 8 updates, but there are only 4 blocked. O.o
<Serpardum> It says linux-headers-generic - 2.6y.28.11.15 (amd64) is blocked.  I have amd 64.  3 others like that. should I install them?
<Serpardum> the linix-generic - 2.6.28.11.15 (amd64)  Complete Generic Linux kernel.  not sure.  Is teh kubuntu kernel different?
<Dragnslcr> Serpardum- guess it's up to you. I've gone quite a while without rebooting for that new kernel, and I haven't noticed any issues
<Serpardum> okay, let me install it.
<Serpardum> fairly new install here if it craps out I can reinstall
<Dragnslcr> Unless there's something messed up with the new kernel or drivers, it should be fine
<Dragnslcr> And that's pretty unlikely
<Walzmyn> libervisco: i don't know how i missed that news item. Thanks for showing it ot me
<Serpardum> I forget, how do I find out my os version?  ver and version dont' work
<eMyller> please, anyone here got the Pate plugin working on Kate?
<libervisco> Walzmyn, np :)
<darlek2009> concerned about 9.04. 8.04 was much easier and less bubby. Any advice?
<darlek2009> buggy
<trappist> 8.04 was an LTS release - its main purpose was to be less buggy.  9.04 steps into uncharted territory, adding new functionality that may not always work as expected.  so it's a tradeoff.
<darlek2009> thanks, trappist. any good setup tutorials?
<darlek2009> btw, a few problems I have with 9.04 is screen resolution being reset on boot and no sound on some youtube playback
<trappist> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<trappist> hrm
<trappist> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<trappist> darlek2009: somewhere there's a howto specifically for sound issues with flash
<Walzmyn> borden: do you know anything about this bacula?
<darlek2009> k, system settings, multimedia, don't see enable sound system, just choices between hardware audio and pulse audio
<darlek2009> installed kubuntu-restricted-extras via synaptic already
<darlek2009> btw, on 9.04 right now, upgraded to KDE 4.2.4 and did the 4 blocked kernel upgrades too
<darlek2009> Isn't there some tutorial out there somewhere that tells you how to get around all the bugs in 9.04?
<burn_> i dont have sound in firefox, how to fix it? using alsa as main sound systoem
<burn_> i dont have sound in firefox, how to fix it? using alsa as main sound system
<compilerwriter> How would I go about figuring out why my new jaunty install is not booking into windows automatically?  I can get it fired up with startx but then it runs slowly.
<toketoke> burn you mean wıth flash?
<jackstraw> I am using ubuntu8.10 and for some reason I cant get pidgin to work. can somebody please help me?
<Mamarok> jackstraw: in KDE?
<jackstraw> yes
<Mamarok> did you try starting it from a console?
<Mamarok> should give you some error output
<jackstraw> I tried that and it dosent connect
<Mamarok> jackstraw: what do you mean, doesn't connect?
<Serpardum> What software do I use to burn to a DVD?
<Unksi> k3b
<Serpardum> Does kubuntu come with on... kay
<senfman> hi
<Unksi> hi senfman
<senfman> after the uptdate from 8.10 to 9.04 kubuntu seems not to recognize my canon camera.
<senfman> what approach should I take to solve this?
<senfman> accourding to google this problem seems to exist for other cameras as well...
<padi999> hey guys, where do I put (as root) files that need to get executed on startup?
<padi999> somewhere in /etc maybe?
<padi999> anyone in here?
<Tm_T> padi999: what kind of file is this and when exactly it should be run
 * shadeslayer is scared....
<shadeslayer> the ISO image i wrote to my USB doesnt install kubuntu 9.04 , it says I/O error...ive checked the md5 sum...nothing wrong there
<shadeslayer> im making another bootable stick now...
<shadeslayer> can someone help ?
<shadeslayer> ive installed usb-creator but it doesnt work
<shadeslayer> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<shadeslayer> ill brb
<raven7230> hello guys...i have some computer components.could some1 help me and link compatible parts and create a list . components are listed here: http://pastebin.ca/1469261
 * SirMoo waddles in with a question.
<SirMoo> This stupid program wants microsoft-text-to-speech features installed... ( Running a program with wine )... Anyone have an idea of what do for text-to-speech on kubuntu... that would appease microsoft?
<shadeslayer> ok i need some help , the USB stick is not properly written , a check of the USB says it found 1 error , i have another USB stick and the ISO on the HD , how do i write the ISO to this stick via command line?
<Tm_T> SirMoo: no idea, festival && kttsd does TTS in KDE but prolly won't help with identifying issues
<Tm_T> eMyller: interesting, Myller not Müller
<eMyller> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> nothing, just wondering, feel free to ignore (:
<eMyller> Tm_T: :P
<Tm_T> eMyller: just noticing rare version of that surname
<eMyller> anyone here ever wondered how to get new color kate schemes on kde4? :)
<eMyller> Tm_T: yea, it's kinda rare =P
<Tm_T> (outside of Finland atleast)
<Tm_T> eMyller: well, not fancy on doing yourself?
<eMyller> [Brazil maybe?]
<joel_> test
<Tm_T> eMyller: that's the thing I'm wondering, I haven't seen it that way in Brazil before, but that's irrelevant now (:
<eMyller> :P
<joel_> who's from brazil here?
<padi999> Tm_T: it's multiple mount --bind commands (for all the users I mount some global data to their home dir)
<Mamarok> !br | joel_
<ubottu> joel_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<eMyller> joel_: me, i think
<Tm_T> padi999: erm?
<padi999> Tm_T: yes, I want to run these commands on startup of the kamikaze box
<joel_> ubottu i just have asked WHO IS  from Brazil.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bla> Hi.
<Tm_T> padi999: hmm, these cannot be in fstab?
<bla> Is there a known problem with kubuntu hibernating on login?
<padi999> Tm_T: I don't know, I guess
<bla> How can I turn off hibernation? System is upgraded but it's prior to 9.04
<Tm_T> padi999: that would be the best situation, but I cannot say how it is done exactly so... (;)
<padi999> Tm_T: yes, the bind option is the tricky part here
<padi999> Tm_T: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614981
<padi999> Tm_T: thanks for the hint with fstab
<padi999> Tm_T: But for another thing: how would you do it for any other line of code?
<padi999> write an init script for it?
<padi999> Tm_T: ah, and for fstab: # WARNING: this is an auto generated file, please use uci to set static filesystems
<joschi> hi
<|PaperTiger|> Anyone know how to get Amarok to recognise a Creative Zen?
<shadeslayer> any idea on creating a USB image with a single command?
<shadeslayer> or a better one would be if someone can help me mount the ISO i downloaded and help me boot that ISO via grub
<shadeslayer> can i do that>>>
<shadeslayer> ??
#kubuntu 2010-06-21
<harvey> ...
<harvey> so.   how does one change the resolution in kubuntu?
<harvey> in fact even better
<harvey> how does one get people to talk
<darko3d> audio and mic stops working on my dv5 laptop and the only way to get it to work is to restart, how do i fix that
<gfgu11> darko3d: have you tried in Konsole the command "alsamixer"?
<darko3d> yeah i get a an audio panel
<darko3d> now what
<gfgu11> raise up all level
<darko3d> how do i do that
<gfgu11> with arrows
<darko3d> well they're all at the top
<darko3d> 100
<gfgu11> then esc
<darko3d> now what
<darko3d> this is so weird, its not a driver problem if it works after reset,right?
<maco> darko3d: sudo alsa force-reload <-- will keep you from having to reboot
<maco> its still just a workaround not a fix...but better than rebooting
<darko3d> ok that fixed it
<darko3d> but i dont have to rely on that forever
<darko3d> cause it seems to me that every since i switched to ubuntu i've been loosing functionality day by day
<maco> can you find a pattern as to when things stop working? maybe after youve used flash?
<darko3d> i cant use kde anymore cause no keyboard and i use the screen keyboard at the login page, then the mouse stopped working for a while and now this
<maco> or after a suspend/resume? if its that, then itd be a driver problem almost certainly
<maco> O_o
<darko3d> no nothing like that
<darko3d> been using skype actully then i hung up
<darko3d> 10 minutes later i get a call and it stops
<maco> is it always after using skype that it stops working?
<maco> skype and flash both do ... odd... things to the audio apis in linux
<darko3d> no not just skupe
<darko3d> i could stop working and leave the workspace for a while and then come back and find the audio not working
<darko3d> whats the command to reconfigure kde to get the jeyboard to work
<maco> i dont know... thats not a normal thing to have to do
<maco> sounds like youre hitting some weird bugs
<maco> this is hardware or a vm?
<darko3d> hardware
<maco> and the keyboard doesnt work in kde but does in gnome?
<darko3d> yeah
<darko3d> and doesnt work on the login page
<maco> maybe try sudo dpkg-reconfigure consolesetup
<maco> sorry thats console-setup
<darko3d> ok guna restart and see what happens
<darko3d> maco it worked
<darko3d> im in kde now
<maco> yay!
<darko3d> i cant thank u enough
<maco> ive not heard of that bug hitting actual hardware before :-/
<darko3d> and the login screen worked too
<maco> ive only seen it in VMWare
<darko3d> oh, its a known bug
<maco> yes but its *only* known as affecting vmware...and its marked fixed
<maco> bug 548891
<maco> :(
<maco> ubottu: bug 548891
<maco> hrmph
<maco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/548891
<darko3d> well all i know is that it really messed up my experience, its the first time i use ubuntu as my main os
<maco> please file a bug with: ubuntu-bug xorg-server
<maco> yeah i had a nasty surprise with it on vmware. only reason i know that bug existed
<darko3d> kk, will do
<maco> and there was no onscreen keyboard in kde 4.4 so the fact that kdm has a way to reach a text login is the only thing that saved me
<darko3d> thanks guy\girl
<darko3d> well at one point i had the mouse stop working
<proxid> hi all
<darko3d> so i had to look up how to fix that on my cellphone and do it from the console
<darko3d> honestly im taking a big hit in my productivity rate, but im hoping that i'll earn good experience and at one point have everything ironed out
<caprs> hallo
<Typos_King> allo
<francesco_> sup
<bigleon> Hello there, So I have a question I got Dell Wireless Card 1397, from what i'vve researched I needed a "bcmwl-kernel-source" so installed that from repository... My Wireless is now showing unable to "activate"
<claydoh> bigleon: have you tried the Hardware Drivers tool under the System menu? I think it needs the b43-fwcutter to enable this broadcom based card in more recent *buntus
<bigleon> claydoh Yeah thats actually trouble shooting step i've arrived to.
<stabares> is that a BCM4312 card?
<bigleon> Claydoh it appears that the driver has been "activated" but wireless can't scan for SSID's
<bigleon> stabares i'm honestly not sure
<stabares> try this on a console: lspci  | grep BCM
<bigleon> BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<stabares> when i installed b43-fwcutter i had some problems with the mirror
<bigleon> Oh, do you have a working solution?
<stabares> it's the same as mine
<stabares> let me see...
<bigleon> Insprion i1764?
<stabares> no, a dell here
<bigleon> Dell insprion i1764.. lol...
<bigleon> inpsrion i1764 is laptop model
<stabares> ah
<stabares> an xps 1530
<bigleon> Ohh nifty...  yeah i'm running 17" insprion Flavor :D save thousand dollars on the name.
<bigleon> OH i know where problem lies, 64bit vs 32bit :D
<bigleon> apprently different drivers for each with broadcom
<stabares> hmm, how do you find wich files belongs to a package?
<stabares> i edited the mirror in a script, but i don't remember where it was
<bigleon> well I went to broadcom website... and they got a nice lengthy process where i need to recompile it all my self
<stabares> i found it
<bigleon> Oh?
<stabares> try this on the console: /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<bigleon> usr change that to my root username?
<bigleon> i'm getting no such file/directory
<stabares> sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter
<stabares> do that then
<bigleon> "this aptitude does not have super cow powers" error msg O-o
<stabares> ?
<bigleon> nvm now it's working lol
<bigleon> same error as b-4 no directory
<bigleon> sorry i realized problem eithernet keeps unplugging
<bigleon> so it told me it installed with no data.
<FloodBotK3> bigleon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stabares> that should automatically download the firmware for you
<bigleon> Yeah i belive it did so
<bigleon> Let me attempt a reboot see if that helps.
<stabares> then you can reload the b43 module, and wireless should work
<stabares> sudo rmmod b43
<stabares> sudo modprobe b43
<stabares> easier than rebooting :)
<bigleon> Mod b43 does not exist in proc/mod
<bigleon> proc/modules**
<stabares> did you change the kernel?
<bigleon> Not to my knowledge...
<stabares> try the modprobe line
<bigleon> modprobe?
<bigleon> OH gotcha one sec
<stabares> sudo modprobe b43
<bigleon> okay not sure what did...
<stabares> if all is right wireless should start working now
<bigleon> well apprently all is not right yet... let me reboot ultimate failsafe.
<bigleon> Now i think that did it... just need a good ol fashion reboot
<bigleon> i stand corrected it seems i can activate my wireless now...  but i can't seem to scan down the network
<bigleon> there it goes reset the adapter...
<bigleon> activating.... active!!! Thanks a bucnh stabares :D
<bigleon> You ought to make a forum post about your solution  to help others with similar problem :D
<stabares> using the hardware drivers tools should do the same
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> how can i hide window title bar, i can only configure it, but i would like to turn it off?
<newio> is something messed up with setting static IP's on 10.04?
<david_>  hi all, i have a question, I lost the ability to see in the task bar things that have been minimized, any idea how to get that back?
<newio> the task bar in kde is a fickle beast
<newio> there's a few options is the task manager settings, something might be in there
<zus> bronlar are you around?
<Fieldy> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Fieldy> well, i followed those instructions for 10.04, but it says i already have it installed, yet nothing i try to use with flash says i actually have the plugin. restarting the browser doesn't resolve it.
<Fieldy> trying to remove it says I don't have it installed...
<socrates> hi
<Joit> Hi
<Joit> soemone awake for some silly questions?
<pawan> hi
<bigleon> Anybody happen to own a Insprion i1764 or have a Dell Wireless 1397 (BCM4312) Mind helping me trouble shoot
<bigleon> I got it running this afternoon and I come back 3 hours later ( was on win 7 on same system... for a while) And now it's like not working.
<bigleon> Is there anyway to go back and make sure i 64bit kubuntu and 32bit?
<bigleon> got**
<ilyak> It seems that kubuntu 10.04 doesn't clean /tmp on reboot
<ilyak> It doesn't? How to make it clean /tmp as debians always did?
<ilyak> The problem is, stale konsole logs stack there
<luis_> good nigt everyone i am having problems downloading youtube.com, it takes ages and when it does the page is with a lot of errors, y google a little and i found this: http://www.kproxy.com/youtube-proxy.jsp thats a webpage i found so i can get into youtube but why is not downloading the way it use to can anyone help please?????
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like a slow proxy server luis_
<well_laid_lawn> !proxy
<luis_> the thing is that with the other page i get into it easy
<luis_> how can i fix that ?
<well_laid_lawn> the other pages are only small compared to a vid file - tried youtubedl.py?
<luis_> ok
<luis_> lets see
<luis_> youtubedl.py won't work at all
<luis_> but how can a proxy serer problem can be if i use cable and i have firefox  configure not tu use any proxy???
<luis_> server*
<well_laid_lawn> it is a cli app yes?
<bigleon> Quick QUestion i'm in wireless driver hell and apprently there one command fix is "sh: for i in `find /lib /var -name wl\.ko`; do mv $i ${i}.orig; done" unfornately when trying to do this command i get a "syntax error near unexpected token `do'   "
<well_laid_lawn> bigleon: looks like the do is in the wrong place - comes after the for a in b;
<bigleon> Oh ji'm using the latest release of kubuntu 10.4 (up to date)
<bigleon> so it should be "sh: for do i in `find /lib /var -name wl\.ko`;  mv $i ${i}.orig; done" instead?
<bigleon> Sorry this stuff is very confusing for me i haven't messed with linux in a long while
<well_laid_lawn> bigleon: no - sorry the script seems ok except I never use the  {}  around a variable
<bigleon> well then what would cause the syntax error?
<well_laid_lawn> like in   ${i}.orig  - just $i.orig
<well_laid_lawn> maybe the wl\.ko - is that meant to be wl*.ko or ...
<bigleon> I did the base with a sudo command to make sure it wasn't a permission error and i get "bash" syntax error near unexpected token do"
<bigleon> It would appear i laged out ifyou had responded to my question if it made it well_laid_lawn
<bigleon> I replied I attempt taking out {} as well as orginal and still get the syntax error.
<well_laid_lawn> bigleon: checking it in cli atm - one min
<bigleon> alright.
<bigleon> any luck?
<well_laid_lawn> bigleon: for i in `find /lib/var -name wl*.ko`; do mv $i ${i}.orig; done   works here
<Lightning> I'm having wireless problems, Kubuntu Lucid.
<Lightning> My wireless connection shows in NM but I can't load it. Everytime i click on it it gets clicked but nothing happens
<bigleon> I don't need the sh: ?
<well_laid_lawn> Lightning: seems most people end up installing wicd atm and disabling knetworkmanager
<Lightning> Okay.
<well_laid_lawn> bigleon: I never need it
<Lightning> I'll try it. I can still scan, but can't connect
<bigleon> I tried "for i in `find /lib /var -name wl*.ko`; do mv $i ${i}.orig; done" and got same syntax error
<well_laid_lawn> Lightning: I've never used wireless - I'm the wrong bloke to ask
<bigleon> does running kubuntu using wubi have anythign to do it.
<Lightning> Okay
<well_laid_lawn> bigleon: you have a space in the path -   /lib /var
<bigleon> Lightning atleast you can see the networks. Lol I'm having wireless hell trying to get the driver up so i can see the network
<bigleon> well with out a space i get "find: `/lib/var': No such file or directory"
<well_laid_lawn> bigleon: it doesn't exist here either
<bigleon> and then when i have space.... i get a syntax error...
<bigleon> the orginal code has a space...
<well_laid_lawn> tells alot about the original code bigleon
<Lightning> What card do you have bigleon?
<bigleon> *sigh* yeah well_laid_lawn but i went strait to the "Offical" source... i was hoping of all people they'd have it right...
<bigleon> is there anyways i can manually go and do what code is attempting to do here this this discrption "Ubuntu ships a version of wl.ko, so those need to be disabled.  On my
<bigleon> system the were several versions, so I searched and renamed the .ko's
<bigleon> like this:"
<bigleon> and then the code as previously mentioned
<bigleon> LIghting i have a Dell Wireless 1397
<well_laid_lawn> bigleon: are those .kos in /lib?
<bigleon> well_laid_lawn I honestly don't know...
<bigleon> I just did what the readme told me to do.
<well_laid_lawn> bigleon: try  for i in `find /lib/ -name wl*.ko`; do mv -v $i $i.orig; done
<bigleon> a guy for me in other channel just randomly gave me the solution "find /lib /var -name wl.ko -exec sh -c 'mv -v "$1" "$1.orig"' _ {} \;"
<bigleon> I'm gonna try a reboot and "hope" driver is up and running
<bigleon> alright...
<bigleon> I think i feel a headache comming on...
<bigleon> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bigleon> BLAH time for a reinstall how can i toss kubuntu to a factory direct setting???
<bigleon> with out busting out the disk?
<Lightning> Update
<Lightning> :)
<Lightning> (Doesn;t work0
<bigleon> Huh?
<Lightning> Bust out the disk
<bigleon> sigh...
<bigleon> Ehh Guess i'll be back in an hour
<SandGorgon> quick question - how does one use the 'find' command to find all filenames with png OR jpg OR bmp as the suffix
<removido> How to configure phonon-xine?
<removido> Kaffeine only has sound and black screen. I installed xine-ui and it works ok. Why?
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like kaffeine has a diff vid driver chosen removido
<well_laid_lawn> check in the menu for the config option
<removido> how can I change the driver
<well_laid_lawn> check in the menu for the config option
<removido> kaffeine has not xine config parameters
<well_laid_lawn> try   man kaffeine
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use it sorry
<removido> in settings-multimidia phono-backend xine has only desintrelance option
<removido> canal irc?
<well_laid_lawn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<removido> ok I'll try
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<well_laid_lawn> removido: what is canal?
<removido> #kaffeine
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> is there a simple KDE tool to format USB-Drives?
<well_laid_lawn> kparted might do it noaXess
<noaXess> apt-cache show kparted
<noaXess> W: Unable to locate package kparted
<noaXess> is there no newer gui?
<well_laid_lawn> !unetbootin | this "might"
<ubottu> this "might": For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<amichair> !usbcreator
<amichair> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<amichair> !usb-creator
<amichair> oh well... in any case, there's the startup disk creator provided with kubuntu
<noaXess> well_laid_lawn: found partitionmanager
<noaXess> !partitionmanager
<ubottu> PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !KPackageKit, !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<well_laid_lawn> noaXess: never tried it but luck! :}
<mime> hi ppl, i have an external hdd in nfts, and tried mounting it into kubuntu 9.04 trough console, in all the possible an inimaginable ways, runed several 'detection systems'', and not appears, only makes noise, and mount/unmounts alone, tried to format in xp installation, but it not gives a format error, is another type, not allowing me to change. i must say thatn xp detect its correctly
<mime> any idea, thnx
<well_laid_lawn> mime: what does   sudo fdisk -l   tell about it?
<mime> Disc /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 octets
<mime> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
<mime> Units = cilindres of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<mime> Disk identifier: 0x38e823e0
<mime> Dispositiu Arrenc.   Inici         Final    Blocs    Id  Sistema
<FloodBotK3> mime: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mime> /dev/sda1   *           1       38913   312568641   83  Linux
<mime> look,  i tried in sda1 2, etc
<well_laid_lawn> !paste | mime
<ubottu> mime: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mime> yeah ill paste it there, i sec plz
<well_laid_lawn> mime: unplug the external - do sudo fdisk -l - plug in the external do sudo fdisk -l - what's diff?
<mime> hey lawn, no difference
<mime> is like it doesnt detect it-mount it
<mime> http://paste.ubuntu.com/452849/
<well_laid_lawn> mime: in xp in   my computer   if the disk shows up you can right click it and format it
<mime> yeah, i did it 1000 times, but the same, works in xp and iin linux no... and other times it takes soooo long
<mime> is very strange
<well_laid_lawn> mime: sounds like failing h/ware if the symptoms are erratic
<mime> the internal hdd software?
<well_laid_lawn> h/ware=hardware="the external drive"
<mime> ok
<mime> is a solution? what do u think?
<mime> well, i may go to buy food with my mother
<mime> i live it open, thnx anyway 4 ur time
<mime> i wish live pay it
<mime> life
<well_laid_lawn> :}
<mime> hey, finally im not going
<mime> well, it sounds like i may carry the hdd and take it to the factory...
<mime> do u think that would be a solution :   http://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/format-usb-ntfs/
<well_laid_lawn> or try it in another comp mime
<mime> ok
<mime> sorry, that link is erronious, i dont find it
<well_laid_lawn> k
<mime> well the same story
<mime> nevermind, thanx anyway
<mime> ill chek my bios config, cya
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.04 LTS: http://kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-release | KDE SC 4.4: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.3 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guideines | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Wed 7th July 18:00UTC #kubuntu-devel
<DelboyMerley> Any idea how I get caps lock, etc. displayed in the ICON tray, my keyboard doesn't have the LED's
<l3> hi all
<Andrew9> l3: hi
<ilumi> how can i disable sleep and hybernate?
<Andrew9> ilumi: you should be able to find power management settings in the control center
<ilumi> i do see power, but i dont see any options to disable
<Andrew9> ilumi: i don't have my kubuntu powered on so i can't recall the exact path to those settings sorry. but i know it is there
<ilumi> ok thank you
<cem> i am having a problem about grub. i have format the windows partition and lost the access to kubuntu. Is there anyone can help me out?
<francesco_> ciao
<santosh> hi frnds
<jwc44> hi
<jwc44> How to Install Cairo Dock on kubuntu  10.04?
<elio_> #gnuradio
<simpleanecdote> Hey guys. The last thing I want is to start a flame war. However, I'm going to buy a new laptop and my choice comes down between two models, one of which has nvidia GTS360m or Quadro FX 880M and the other an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470. Is the ATI driver support still a problem?
<simpleanecdote> I should mention the laptop's native screen resolution will be 1920x1080
<simpleanecdote> apologies - wrong channel.
<mario____> hellooooooooooooooooooooooo
<albertz> hi. what is the proper way to disable >=1600x1200 screen resolution?
 * JammieDodger sprays aids on your faces
<JammieDodger> please enjoy
<JammieDodger> PLEASE
<JammieDodger> ive worked very hard to ferment it inside of me
<DelboyMerley> I found the setleds command which will tell me how they are set, but I want an onscreen display of the lock keys
<doodu> hi all
<cato37> Konqueror is extremely slow on the internet as a browser. are there any ways to spead it up?
<cato37> !konqueror
<BluesKaj> cato37, how do you mean slow , compared to what other browser ?
<cato37> compared to firefox. i like the idea of using konqueror as an a part of the integrated system, but it takes up to 20 to 30 seconds to load most pages
<cato37> firefox loads right away, or at the most may take about 5 seconds or so.
<BluesKaj> cato37, ok dunno why that could be , but I've given up on FF and konq id quick enuff but too much trouble to configure, so I've switched to chromium-browser , which is faster than anything else IME
<simpleanecdote> cato37: Konqueror is really slow. Stop using it ;P
<simpleanecdote> cato37: FF is very nice. But I found Chrome to be just awesomely fast on Kubuntu
 * Torch notes that konqueror (with khtml) may have some issues, but speed is generally not among them.
<simpleanecdote> Not on Windows. But on Kubuntu, Chrome just runs too fast for FF to follow. However, extensions still suck when you're talking web-development compared with FF... So it's a different purpose, different use ;P
<andy__> I have a naive question:  where to report a bug in Lucid with the network management applet?  The binary is called "knetworkmanager" I believe, but the package by that name seems to be something unrelated.
<BluesKaj> i like the sync options in chrome/chromium between computers...very cool
<cato37> i am not as concerned about fast as i am about security, but konqueror is very slow on this system, andi was wondering what might be the cause to fix it.
<simpleanecdote> BluesKaj: use Xmarks to sync not only all computers, but all browsers ;P
<Torch> cato37: there's something wrong with your setup then
<BluesKaj> network-manager-kde , andy__
<andy__> Aha, network-manager-kde, thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> or networkmanager-kde
<andy__> Are they different?  Yikes
<BluesKaj> no
<cato37> what should i do about the setup?
<BluesKaj> cato37, setup?
<andy__> When I typed that into launchpad it said the package is called "plasma-widget-networkmanagement"
<cato37> regarding the very slow conqueror speeds. 30 seconds to load pages vs. firefox taking about 5.
<BluesKaj> launchpad ?
<cato37> *konqueror
<andy__> Is that not where I should be?  I want to report a bug in Kubuntu
<Torch> andy__: there's a plasma widget for network manager and a systray program.
<solifugus> X is leaving with with a black screen..
<BluesKaj> why there ? unless you want to report a bug that's already been reported a thousand times
<solifugus> Does anyone know how to boot into runlevel 3 ?
<andy__> OK, where should bug reports on Kubuntu go?
<karuru> kubuntu is a bug, they hacked kde to death
<BluesKaj> launchpad is correct andy__ , but it's pretty redundant at this point
<andy__> Heh!  I have to say, that sort of matches the impression I got by looking around in there...
<andy__> But Kubuntu on the whole works pretty well so I figured they must have _some_ good infrastructure for dealing with bug reports
<Torch> andy__: all they can do is forward bugs to the application author
<andy__> I see... Well, that is part of my trouble -- I don't really know what the "upstream" is for this particular gadget
<Torch> andy__: bugs.kde.org
<andy__> The thing I am talking about is the systray icon that handles wireless network management
<BluesKaj> andy__, replicating your konqueror issue could be very difficult sibce it also acts as afile manger and can be configured in so many diffewrent ways .
<andy__> Oh, it is part of the regular KDE?  I actually had not realized that, for some reason I thought it was a custom Ubuntu thing.
<Torch> andy__: it started out as a custom suse thing, iirc.
<BluesKaj> err sorry i mean't cato37
<andy__> Aha, I see.  OK, so maybe kde.org is the place to try.  Thanks!
<cato37> ic. is there a way to set everything in konq to defaut, or "reinstall" it somehow in order to get it to load webpages in a timely manner?
<BluesKaj> andy__, if you are using network manager for an ethernet connection then removing it is safe if you decide to follow this tutorial to avoid using NM altogether by using /etc/network/interfaces  ,http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<andy__> BluesKaj:  Hmm.  I am using it for wireless, so I guess I don't have that option...
<andy__> Actually I am basically happy with it, there are just a couple of bugs, which seem as though they should be "trivial" to fix if I can just figure out where the heck to report them
<BluesKaj> andy__, well there is a wifi option, but it's rather complicated ...I tried it but couldn't make it work.
<BluesKaj> which bugs , andy__ ?
<andy__> The main thing that drives me crazy is:  When you try to add a new wireless network connection, it pops up a dialog box where you are supposed to enter the info for that connection...  But the box is already populated with the info from some OTHER wireless network connection
<andy__> You have to close the dialog and open it again... Then it comes up with the info from a DIFFERENT connection...
<andy__> Finally after doing this about 10 times, the dialog comes up populated with "New Wireless Connection" as it should
<andy__> and then you can add a new connection properly
<andy__> Sounds trivial, but when you are traveling a lot, it becomes incredibly annoying.  Of course, that is also the time when you are least likely to sit down and figure out where the heck to report the bug
<BluesKaj> hmm, i tried that as well with a belkin usb wifi adapter on my desktop pc and it seemed to take forever to find the essid and the finally fail to connect (driver probs) .. andy__ , I know what you mean , NM is very clunky.
<solifugus> Does anyone, anywhere know how I can log into kubuntu in text mode?
<solifugus> boot into kubuntu in text mode, that is..
<solifugus> I have no GUI.. my screens are black.. I need to get the proper drivers installed.
<cato37> andy__: i have the same problem with my nm setup, but only use one connection. thank you for taking the time to report it as a bug.
<solifugus> nobody loves me.
<BluesKaj> solifugus, ctrl,alt,f1 , sudo service kdm stop , then install your driver , then sudo service kdm start , then ctrl,alt,f7
<cato37> BluesKaj: is there a way to set everything in konq to defaut, or "reinstall" it somehow in order to get it to load webpages in a timely manner?
<solifugus> BluesKaj: ur brilliant.. thanks!
<andy__> Finally found the bug in launchpad...
<andy__> I added my complaint there
<andy__> cato37:  maybe you can also mark that you are affected by it?  it is #577700
<cato37> andy__: thanks, i will do so. :)
<solifugus> BluesKaj: it doesn't work..  cannot get to a virtual console..  something worse must be wrong.  but it always breaks when starting kdm.
<BluesKaj> solifugus,  a tty is not a virtual console , it's the command line that purists use without a GUI/Desktop environment ...are you seeing the grub menu at bootup ?
<solifugus> yes.. I see grub fine..
<solifugus> I saw gui during the entire install process
<solifugus> livecd works fine
<solifugus> actually the screen rapidly dissappears after grub..  not sure when.. but it stick around longer when using the recovery kernel
<solifugus> all that text flies up the screen really quick.. so it's hard to see what's actually happening.
<BluesKaj> solifugus, then it looks like you need the right graphics driver, which graphics card do you have ?
<solifugus> I found it turns dark when starting kdm, using other distros
<solifugus> It's nvidia
<solifugus> It's a Dell Precision T1500
<solifugus> dual monitor
<solifugus> 4 cores, 4G ram..
<solifugus> Intel
<BluesKaj> which nvidia ?
<solifugus> I googled a lot..
<solifugus> let me go back into the livecd so I can do an lspci
<BluesKaj> lspci | gerp VGA will give you the card
<solifugus> sure.. but probably grep would work better than gerp
<solifugus> although, gerp sounds cuter..
<BluesKaj> err lspci | grep VGA
<BluesKaj> :)
<solifugus> BluesKaj: it just says: 01:00.0 VGA compabitle controller: nVidia Corporation Device 06fd (rev a1)
<solifugus> It's an Intel Core i5
<crayven> Hi, just a short question. I used in january/february the kubuntu netbook edition but this version was very unstable and buggy. Is there a newer version?
<BluesKaj> solifigus , were you able to get to a terminal/TTY with ctrl+alt+f1, after booting from the grub menu ?
<solifugus> BluesKaj: no.. unfortunatelynot..
<solidturtle> hi, I would like how do I reset my kde session to start a fresh new session?
<BluesKaj> solifugus,  are you on the live cd still ?
<solifugus> BluesKaj: I am now.. yes
<solifugus> in konsole
<BluesKaj> solifugus, ok try this in the terminal , sudo lshw -C video
<BluesKaj> solidturtle, logout and relogin
<solidturtle> BluesKaj: ok but it saves process if I do like that
<BluesKaj> then , reboot
<solifugus> BluesKaj: ok.. got some vasic information about it..
<Lightning> Stupid question, how do I run exe files made for linux?
<BluesKaj> we need to know the video card model so we can install the proper driver, solifugus
<DarthFrog> Lightning: Just run them.  But remember your current directory is not in your path.
<solidturtle> BluesKaj: I think i will tell to kde don't save my session and login
<BluesKaj> Lightning, right click on the app/ properties /permissions check the executable option
<Lightning> tty
<Lightning> ty*
<solifugus> BluesKaj: it doesn't seem to say..  just nVideo Corporation... for product and vendor.. description is VGA compatible controller..  width: 64 bits, clock: 33Mhz..
<solifugus> stuff like that..
<solifugus> It says it's using the nouveau driver.. latency=0
<Lightning> I'm getting an error:
<Lightning> arjun@Firebomb:~/eggdrop$ ././eggdrop-1.6.19
<Lightning> Eggdrop v1.6.19+ctcpfix (C) 1997 Robey Pointer (C) 2008 Eggheads
<Lightning> [22:07] --- Loading eggdrop v1.6.19+ctcpfix (Mon Jun 21 2010)
<Lightning> [16:37] Tcl error in file 'eggdrop.conf':
<FloodBotK3> Lightning: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lightning> [16:37] invalid command name "c"
<chemaher76> hello
<BluesKaj> solifugus, the nouveau driver is the default with nvidia on live cd , the most likely driver to work with your card is the nvidia-current
<solifugus> BluesKaj: ok..  any idea how I can get into it, to install that?  maybe chroot from the livecd?
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, wouldn't chroot in the terminal while on live cd give solifugus access to the installed OS , so he can install the proper graphics driver ?
<Lightning> BluesKaj: Any suggestions?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Yes.
<BluesKaj> solifugus, you can chroot I guess , but I'm not familiar with that procedure , DarthFrog , any suggestions ?
<solifugus> ok.. I mounted it and chroot'd in to bash
<solifugus> and did a source /etc/profile
<solifugus> ok.. need to disconnect so I can give the other computer, the ethernet connection...
<BluesKaj> solifugus, looks like you're more familiar with chroot than I am
<solifugus> BluesKaj and DarthFrog: thanks.. I hope I can do it from here.. (I remember chroot from my gentoo days.. and my linux from scratch fun..)
<DarthFrog> solifugus: Have fun.
<DarthFrog> solifugus: There's instructions on how to chroot from the LiveCD at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<DarthFrog> Just page down to the "Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD" section.
 * BluesKaj makes a note to check out chroot-ing
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: a chroot environment is very similar to a BSD "jail".
<BluesKaj> ok DarthFrog , whatever that is...BSD has never been a friend to my computers ...fails to install due to hardware probs almost everytime
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: I tried the latest BSD release the other week.  First time a BSD install ever failed on me.
<DarthFrog> Kubuntu is a better desktop system than BSD anyway. :-)
<BluesKaj> yeah DarthFrog , i was just bored with lucid so I thought I'd try to install BSD on a ufs partition to which was almost impossible to format, so just made into ntfs and let the bsd live cd looka after formatting ...i couldn't read my HDD ...errored out several times
<BluesKaj> gave up , and made a promise to myself to not listen to the bsd fanatics anymore
<DarthFrog> Now that's a strange one.  I'd've let FreeBSD make the partition (i.e. "slice") and do all the necessaries itself.  I've not had much luck with OS's working with partitions made by other systems.
<BluesKaj> well DarthFrog , normally I preformat before an install then i just use the manual partitoning option
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: How about we continue this on #kubuntu-offtopic?
<Bobperson0> I installed a new sound card, and my old sound card is still listed in System Settings; how would I remove it?
<Bobperson0> All I have is ALSA
<DarthFrog> Bobperson0: I'm surprised that KDE didn't ask you about removing/forgetting it when you next booted.
<Bobperson0> DarthFrog: It has troubles with that, it seems. It used to ask me at random times whether I wanted to forget my primary sound card.
<DarthFrog> Bobperson0: You might try System Settings/Audio and Video/Phonon to remove the devices.
<Bobperson0> DarthFrog: All I have is multimedia, is that right? (I have 10.04)
<DarthFrog> Bobperson0: I'm running the beta of KDE 4.5.  The names will probably be different.
<DarthFrog> Yeah, Multimedia.
<Bobperson0> DarthFrog: Oh, okay. Well in multimedia it greys out the option to remove ;/
<DarthFrog> Can you highlight the device?
<Bobperson0> DarthFrog: Nope
<DarthFrog> Does sound work?
<Bobperson0> Yes; I know it's OCD and.. oh, it just deleted them haha
<Bobperson0> that's wierd, all i had to do was reload alsa after starting, i guess
<Bobperson0> Well, thanks for the guidance :)
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.  Have fun.
<turan> hello
<crayven> Hi, just a short question. I used in january/february the kubuntu netbook edition but this version was very unstable and buggy. Is there a newer version?
<BluesKaj> !netbook
<BluesKaj> !netbook-edition
<BluesKaj> !info netbook-edition
<ubottu> Package netbook-edition does not exist in lucid
<well_laid_lawn> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<trupheenix> i need help. i want to know how to change my boot up. i want to disable some processes from being started at boot up.
<ArGGu^^> Is there 64bit netbook image :S
<tsimpson> ArGGu^^: no, I'm not aware of a 64bit netbook anyway. but you can just install regular Kubuntu and then install the "kubuntu-netbook" package
<ArGGu^^> tsimpson ok thanks. I just like the interface and was thinking to use it on my htpc.
<e_t_> How stable are the KDE 4.5 beta packages?
<babalu> hello, could someone help me install this? http://repo.or.cz/w/libflashsupport-jack.git
<tsimpson> e_t_: beta quality, so don't expect to be able to use it without things breaking
<e_t_> tsimpson: I can't upgrade to it without breakage.
<tsimpson> e_t_: that's to be expected, but you can report issues in #kubuntu-devel
<Wassermann> Hallo
<slow-motion> hi
<bendersteed> hi
<Wassermann> habe gerade Quassel gestartet
<BluesKaj> !de | Wassermann
<ubottu> Wassermann: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Wassermann> alles klar
<Rachelle> Not only am I in the wrong chat, but also the wrong server. >.O
<PhilippB> Hi There, i has runnning ubuntu 10.04 and installed kubuntu-desktop. after rebooting i choose kde and after login i only get a terminal. no other windows, no panel, nothing. just a terminal and the default kde-background. how can i fix this?
<James147> PhilippB: Did you get thrown into the fail-safe enviroment?
<PhilippB> James147: i dont know, this is the first time i use kde. how can i check if this is the fail-safe env?
<PhilippB> the kde-login screen works fine, after the login there is only the default-kde background and one window which contains a terminal.
<ivan_> helppppppppppppp
<James147> !help | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mcsmurf> hi, I'm running Kubuntu 9.10 (well, actually Ubuntu 9.10+Kubuntu meta package so far) and now I wanted to add the Kubuntu ppa to get the KDE 4.3.5 update
<mcsmurf> so I added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main" to a new file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and ran "apt-get update" and then "apt-get upgrade"
<mcsmurf> is this the wrong way? it does not display any updates
<mcsmurf> I already added the gpg key before
<geof270>  Hello. Is there a way to set 'root' user and 'root group permissions back to defaults in KDE control module, 'User+Group administration'?
<geof270> that's in Kubuntu 10.04 Lucid
<geof270> Somehow I've changed 'kdeinit4' permission to 'home' user, me, instaed of 'root'.
<James147> geof270: there is no way to reset permissions inside system settings, what error message are you getting or what are you trying to do?
<geof270> using apt-get, at very end, after it processes the file, I get a ...kdeinit4 error, unable to access /var/tmp/...files
<James147> geof270: can you post the entire message? (pastebin it if its too long)
<geof270> So I don't know if the app has been totally installed correctly, or if this is just an error deleting leftover files
<geof270> Let me use apt-get, and try to create one. It will be a few minutes. Thanks
<geof270> James147-Maybe I fixed myself(in KDE Control Module-Users+Group AdM, as now, I can't recreate, or get an error.
<geof270> But, in addition to a 'root' kdeinit4, running, does a process run by a user, myself, indicate an error(from processes)?
<geof270> James147-Here's the error after apt-get completes---
<geof270> kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kbuildsycoca4.so
<geof270> <unknown program name>(1815)/ KStartupInfo::createNewStartupId: creating:  "local33702;1277159026;51678;1815_TIME0" : "unnamed app"
<geof270> kbuildsycoca4 running.
<FloodBotK3> geof270: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> geof270: not sure thats an error :S
<geof270> OK, and Thanks. I got that from .xsession-errors, and can't recreate the error(?) now.
<geof270> Bye
#kubuntu 2010-06-22
<Zerobeholder> having VNC troubles with a 'lucid' host and an 'ibex' client.  I think the problem is most likely stemming (by my astute expert opinion) from me not knowing much about VNC...  Tried running krfb on host and connect via krdc.  Then I sudo apt-getted x11vnc which decided to set up shop on port 5901.  Neither reachable via krdc.
<Zerobeholder> Any suggestions?  Local home network, nothing fancy.  Everything is on 192.168.number.number
<Zerobeholder> The end result I am looking for is seeing my desktop.  I think VNC/RDP (I know RDP is windows) is the way to go.  In the mean time I have set up ssh and via the -Y switch have limited GUI viewing.
<totoro> where are the wallpapers stored when you install them
<Zerobeholder> Reading here now... http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdenetwork/krfb/index.html
<totoro> where are the wallpapers stored when you install them , when you right click the desktop and press install new wallpapers
<Zerobeholder> @totoro find / -name <filename>
<Zerobeholder> I think that should help you if you know the filename
<Zerobeholder> --and your hard drive isn't gigantic and full...
<Typos_King> totoro:  checked /usr/share/wallpapers yet?
<totoro> Typos_King,  i'll check that
<totoro> Zerobeholder, i did that, but it didn't seem to find that, then i did that with sudo
<totoro> which nothing happened
<totoro> Typos_King, it's not there
<Zerobeholder> hmmm... I've never changed my desktop graphic.
<Zerobeholder> Not sure even where to look.
<Zerobeholder> sudo find / -name *sunset*.jp*
<Zerobeholder> assuming that the file was a jpeg with sunset in the file name.
<totoro> ok i'll try
<Zerobeholder> The old * and ? wildcards work
<Typos_King> totoro:    another likely spot will be under ~/.kde/share
<totoro> Typos_King, it is there. thanks
<Zerobeholder> About the VNC, I'm going to give it an sudo apt-get update then a sudo apt-get upgrade followed by a sudo reboot and see what happens.
<Typos_King> hehe
<Zerobeholder> like magic...
<Typos_King> hehe, yeah
<Zerobeholder> Well, almost.  Now I can connect, but the frame buffer is only letting the cursor image through.  No icons or other goodies.
<Zerobeholder> 100Mbs all by my lonesome should be enough.  I
<Zerobeholder> am going to lower the resolution on the other much nicer machine (aka the host) to the same as my PIV laptop (aka the client).
<Zerobeholder> Shouldn't matter but for lack of other more educated guesses seems like a good idea.
<Zerobeholder> now I can't authenticate, let's go back up the stairs to see if I entered my password right-- because I've typed it far too many times for it to be wrong on the client side.
<Zerobeholder> Well, albeit painfully slow I've connected, I can see the desktop with icons and my 'plasmoids', and the mouse seems to work even if not spectacularly.  I may not even figure out why the kicker bar isn't showing if I get off my lazy backside and drop some shortcut icons on the desktop.
<Zerobeholder> So in short.  Had to apt-get install the kfrb app on the 'lucid' host, reboot, change to accept uninvited, uncheck approve connections, and set the uninvited password.
<Zerobeholder> On the 'ibex' client I had to connect via IP address.
<cato37> how do i get the network manager to pick up signals from wireless using wep?
<cato37> the network manager is only picking up wpa and wpa2. how do i get the network manager to pick up signals from wireless using wep?
<Zerobeholder> ...use wicd?
<Zerobeholder> I like it better than network manager.
<Zerobeholder> If your computer is picking up signals, but not the one closest to it-- you may have a wireless host node problem (your wireless router/accesspoint) may be having issues.
<Zerobeholder> Can you see it and connect with other computers?
<cato37> i can connect to only wireless using wpa and wpa2. the coffee shop that i am at uses wep, and nobody that is wep is showing up.
<Zerobeholder> So you can see the wireless signal?
<cato37> i am probably on someone's unsecured wireless at the apartments next door.
<cato37> no. the coffee shop is broadcasting and other patrons are on it. but it doesnt show up in the scans. the sandwich shop next door uses wep and it doenst show up either.
<cato37> i connect to about 4 or 5 different places, depending on where i am at. the places that use wep do not show up.
<Zerobeholder> Did you try making a new connection?
<cato37> the barrista doesnt know the router settings.
<Zerobeholder> Is the shop using 802.11a?
<cato37> she doesnt know that either. :(
<Zerobeholder> 802.11b is not uncommon, 802.11g is more or less the de facto standard these days though.
<cato37> it is old
<cato37> probably has wood grain finish....jk.
<Zerobeholder> Is your computer newer (age<2 years)?
<cato37> my comp. it's about a year old
<Zerobeholder> Your computer may not support dirt old hardware.
<cato37> it was made to pick up signals in several different countries
<Zerobeholder> Not everything will connect to 802.11a.
<Zerobeholder> I bet that is your issue.
<Zerobeholder> If it is about a year old you probably have n,g, and maybe b compatibility.
<cato37> when i was running vista it picked up the coffee shop just fine
<Zerobeholder> Crap, then it isn't the hardware like I thought.
<cato37> the common denominator is the wep. anyone using wep doenst show up.
<Zerobeholder> Would you like to abandon the 'network manager' package and try 'wicd'?
<cato37> i am uncomfortable using an unsecured wife from the apartments next door.
<cato37> *wifi
<cato37> sure. what is wicd?
<Dragnslcr> WEP isn't a secured connection either
<Zerobeholder> I like wicd much better and have it on both my wireless machines.  It is an alternative to 'network manager' same purpose.
<cato37> apt-get wicd.  will i need to kill nm?
<Zerobeholder> Look around. If you're using WEP any of the people around you could be catching your packets and saving them for later.
<Zerobeholder> Wicd will automatically set itself as the primary application.
<cato37> i know. the coffee shop owner probably doesnt care, and i use it to catch up on school work.
<Zerobeholder> Be prepared to lose internet access when doing so.
<cato37> k.
<Zerobeholder> sudo apt get install wicd              i think
<Zerobeholder> apt-get
<Zerobeholder> sorry
<cato37> k. bbiab
<cato37> well, it is taking some time. the wifi connection must be pretty slow
<cato37> i got a fail flag
<cato37> doh. i am going to kill nm. bbl.
<Zerobeholder> Depending on which version you may need to add a repository.
<Zerobeholder> Using lucid?
<cato37> yes. 10.04 lts
<Zerobeholder> add this repository in your package manager:     deb http://apt.wicd.net lucid extras
<Zerobeholder> then you will need to:                     sudo apt-get update
<Zerobeholder> followed finally by:                            sudo apt-get install wicd
<Zerobeholder> (Not necessarily now, but you can:     sudo apt-get upgrade         to update your system to the newest and shiniest files that patch security holes, fix bugs, and possibly add functionality.)
<Zerobeholder> ? AFK for a few wife needs me.
<pudil> Akregator - yesterday I started using it (by adding an rss feed). it loaded up about 9 kde & kubuntu feeds.  I read some.  Today, none of the items I read yesterday are marked as read - everything is unread.   Bug, or am I missing a setting?
<Pavel_> I have a question about plasma themes in 10.04..
<Pavel_> In Karmic it was easy to change via the plasma toolbox/desktop settings
<Pavel_> But now that route only provides wallpaper options...
<harriseldon> Plasma themes are now part of appearance settings under the workspace tab
<fayaz> Hi. I have a screensaver problem
<fayaz> the jiggly mode of solar winds (GL) doesn't work properly...
<Pavel_> ah, cheers!
<fayaz> is there anyway i can get rid of that particular screensaver?
<fayaz> all others are working perfect...
<harriseldon> fayaz why do you need to get rid of it? Is it because you have a random screensaver and you want it excluded? Otherwise does it really hurt to be there?
<fayaz> i want the random mode...
<fayaz> harriseldon yes i want it excluded...
<pudil> Akregator - yesterday I started using it (by adding an rss feed). it loaded up about 9 kde & kubuntu feeds.  I read some.  Today, none of the items I read yesterday are marked as read - everything is unread.   Bug, or am I missing a setting?
<harriseldon> fayaz it seems like you need to move the .desktop file for solar winds to another location to make it seem like it is no longer available. Do you need further help with how to do this?
<fayaz> harriseldon i want only the 'jiggly' mode excluded from the solar winds screensaver...
<fayaz> harriseldon i'm using the random mode in solar winds...
<harriseldon> fayaz now I understand. I am trying to search online to see if  I can find anything. I have the ksolarwinds.kss and it is a binary file.
<fayaz> harriseldon FYI I'm using an ATI radeon...
<fayaz> had found that its got display problems like these...
<fayaz> but my problem seems to be only for this particular screensaver...
<Zerobeholder> Hmm... either cato got on is potentially angry.
<Zerobeholder> Hope it's the former, I'm a big fan of the wicd networking package.
<harriseldon> fayaz from what I can tell the screen stores its configuration file in .kde/share/config/ksolarwinds.kssrc and it has only one option for the mode which is just the index of the combo box. It does not look like there is a way to disable just one option from random
<corebreaker> Hay everyone I have a problem, I'm trying to get rhythmbox to work but when I try to play a song I get this error "The autoaudiosink element is missing" this only happens when i start up google chrome before rhythmbox, but if I start up rhythmbox before chrome I get no sound in chrome, is there a way to fix this?
<fayaz> harriseldon hmmm thanks for the help anyway... :)
<harriseldon> fayaz yw, sorry I could not help more. I am guessing that you could compile it yourself without that option, but you would have to fish through C++ code. That is way over my head.
<fayaz> harriseldon mine too...
<harriseldon> corebreaker check out this bug for details (it seems like it has a solution as well) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/442157
<corebreaker> Ahh Thank you harriseldon
<harriseldon> yw corebreaker hope the fix works for you
<corebreaker> Sorry Harriseldon, that didn;t work
<corebreaker> But I guess I'll keep looking
<harriseldon> corebreaker are you running rythmbox in kde?
<corebreaker> yes
<corebreaker> I have all the Gstreamers installed
<harriseldon> corebreaker here is another option to try http://www.blograndom.com/blog/2009/11/ubuntu-9-10-rhythmbox-requires-gstreamer-element-autoaudiosink-to-play-mp3s/
<corebreaker> harriseldon sorry but that didn't work ether, I think it has something to do with alsa, when I start up rhythmbox first before google chrome it works just fine, its only when google chrome is started first, but if rhythmbox is started first before chrome, chrome doesn't have sound.
<corebreaker> does anyone have the same problem I have been having?
<corebreaker> Can anyone help me with this I'm running Kubuntu 10.04 32bit. Okay when I try to play music in rhythmbox nothing happens, this only happens when google chrome or firefox is started first, but if rhythmbox is started first it plays music just fine but then I don't get sound in firefox. does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<corebreaker> Can anyone help me with this I'm running Kubuntu 10.04 32bit. Okay when I try to play music in rhythmbox nothing happens, this only happens when google chrome or firefox is started first, but if rhythmbox is started first it plays music just fine but then I don't get sound in firefox. does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<draik> Hello all
<draik> How do I check the frontend configuration for my audio?
<noaXess> corebreaker: maybe a pulseaudio problem? what is the default sound system?
<noaXess> corebreaker: is pulseaudio installed?
<corebreaker> noaXess I thought the default sound system was alsa in kubuntu
<noaXess> corebreaker: what about amarok?
<noaXess> corebreaker: have you tried it with amarok?
<corebreaker> yes amarok works fine
<noaXess> so also if firefox/chrome is started..
<corebreaker> yes
<noaXess> and sound in firefox or chrome des work with and without amarok?
<noaXess> does ^
<corebreaker> it works with amarok
<corebreaker> just not rhythm box
<noaXess> ok.. so rythmbox problem..
<corebreaker> It also does the same thing with banshee
<noaXess> rhytmbox and banshee are gnome players right?
<corebreaker> yes thats right
<noaXess> hm.. maybe there is a gnome lib missing for this two apps.. have you checked log's will running one of them and ff/chrome?
<corebreaker> umm no, sorry I'm still a bit of a noob when it comes to linux
<noaXess> corebreaker: no rob ;)...
<noaXess> start konsole
<corebreaker> okay
<noaXess> and type: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<noaXess> then start rhytmbox and after that ff or chrome
<noaXess> and try playing sound in the browser..
<noaXess> and then do it other ways.. start ff or chrome and then rb
<corebreaker> alright
<noaXess> in the konsole with CTRL+C you can stop watching to the log..
<noaXess> another log is /var/log/messages
<noaXess> or /var/log/kern.log
<corebreaker> Alright
<noaXess> corebreaker: if you see anything that happends while testing sound.. then pastebin it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<draik> I'm having issues with my audio not playing via HDMI in Firefox, VLC or Kaffeine. It plays well with Amarok.
<corebreaker> Alright I put it in to pastbin
<noaXess> corebreaker: paste the link here :)
<corebreaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/453231/
<noaXess> corebreaker: i see nothing that is a sound specific problem.. hm...
<noaXess> corebreaker: can you start systemsettings and go into multimedia settings?
<corebreaker> sure
<corebreaker> Alright im there
<noaXess> what is the first entry under "Audio Ouput / Music"
<noaXess> grrr... Output ^
<corebreaker> HDA intel (ALC1200 Analog)
<noaXess> is there any PulseAudio entry?
<corebreaker> umm no theres no pulseaudio
<corebreaker> should I install PulseAudio?
<noaXess> is you installation a fresh one? or upgrade from older kubuntu release?
<corebreaker> its a fresh one
<noaXess> i would install PulseAudio and set it to the default audiosystem... also is backend..and will still communicate with your sound hardware.. PulseAudio is the audiosystem that ouput's/record sound..
<corebreaker> Alright thanks noaXess =]
<noaXess> so.. here are information about pulseaudio.. and what to install ... grr...pulseaudio link is down.... grrr
<andrej> Hello, how can I make KDE run in 2 xserver instances? Gnome uses the second screen by default but with KDE the second sceen stays dark.
<draik> How do I check the frontend configuration for my audio?
<noaXess> andrej: what graficcard do you have?
<noaXess> draik: hm... in kmix? or with pavucontroll if you have installed PulseAudio
<andrej> nvidia GeForce 9800 GTX+.
<noaXess> corebreaker: just wait until the wiki of ubuntuusers.de is online.. the PulseAudio link: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pulseaudio
<draik> noaXess: In Firefox and VLC
<corebreaker> Thank you =]
<andrej> I also tried twinview which worked for me with basic KDE, but every video player splittet the fullscreen picture to two screens.
<noaXess> andrej: wait.. check my config.
<andrej> All I want is the possibility to watch videos on my second screen (which is an LCD TV).
<noaXess> andrej: thats my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/453238/
<noaXess> andrej: and i have no problems to watch eg. mythtv on one screen and work on the other..
<noaXess> breakfast time... bbl
<andrej> The only difference to my failfullscreenconfig is the TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder line.
<andrej> I'll try it though
<andrej> brb
<goodtime>  /j #ubuntu-beginners
<andrej_> No success. :/
<andrej_> Fullscreen in VLC is again the virtual screen and not any of the real screens.
<draik> How do I check the audio frontend for VLC?
<noaXess> draik: what is your main problem?
<draik> noaXess: I am trying to get audio to play in VLC and Firefox
<draik> I can get clear audio via HDMI in Amarok, but not in anything else.
<andrej_> vlc defaults to alsa and ff to pulseaudio I believe.
<andrej_> So VLC open blocks FF.
<draik> Together or individually, neither play audio
<noaXess> draik: what about installing pulseaudio? maybe a solution.. i had problem with skype and mythtv and amarok.. with pulseaudio it worked parallel..
<noaXess> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pulseaudio#Nachtraegliche-Installation
<noaXess> install pulseaudio pulseaudio-utils gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio and also pavucontrol
<noaXess> andrej_: have you tested your screen setting over nvidia-settings?
<draik> noaXess: Thanks. I'll give that a shot
<noaXess> draik: then you hav pavucontrol or over kmenu "PulseAudio Colume Control" to control sound..
<andrej_> noaXess yes
<noaXess> andrej_: and if you watch a video in vlc, it will be spanned over both screens?
<draik> noaXess: kmenu? Do you mean kmix?
<noaXess> draik: no.. over kmenu.. or better :) kickoff menu of kde
<noaXess> draik: you need also make pulseaudio to your default audio controler in systemsettings / multimedia
<noaXess> draik: after that (installation and mae pa as default) reboot your system...
<noaXess> make ^
<draik> OK
<naftilos76> hello, does anybody know an app for batch resizing, croping, rotating multiple images?
<Manyfold> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Manyfold>   File "prob3.py", line 6, in <module>
<Manyfold>     print sin(45)
<Manyfold> NameError: name 'sin' is not defined
<FloodBotK3> Manyfold: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Manyfold> i can't include any python modules into my scripts
<skramer_> how do I get my old Wacom ArtPad II to work with Lucid?
<skramer_> it used to work with previous versions, but I can't use it in 10.04
<slow-motion> hi
<QBee> hello all
<nebula> inUtileBar install but it will nowhere be obtained so why please help
<nebula> inUtileBar install but it will nowhere be obtained so why please help
<nebula> inUtileBar how to run please help ....
<metatagg> Hey! My new laptop wont recognize my touchpad as a touchpad... and when I type, it gets
<metatagg> really annoying as
<metatagg> i accidently pushes a button.. :( any suggestions?
<pravar> good morning
<agameiro> one question remastersys work in kubuntu???????????
<metatagg> is there a cursor lock widget in kubuntu?
<nebula> !nUtileBar
<metatagg> can anyone tell me if there's a cursor lock widget?
<greenmang0> metatagg: well... i case if you want to disable touchpad of your laptop you can try "synclient TouchPadOff=1" in terminal
<greenmang0> in* case
<metatagg> greenmang0: oh, and if i want it on, i just type "synclient TouchPadOff=0"
<metatagg> ?
<greenmang0> metatagg: yeah
<metatagg> greenmang0: well, my laptop doesnt detect the touchpad as a touchpad, it detects it as a mouse :S
<metatagg> greenmang0: but the two finger scrolling works. :(
<greenmang0> metatagg: it works even if you type it in krunner
<greenmang0> metatagg: what do you mean by detects as a mouse?
<metatagg> greenmang0: sec
<metatagg> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<metatagg> greenmang0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300562
<metatagg> greenmang0: something like this
<greenmang0> metatagg: aptitude install kcm-touchpad
<greenmang0> metatagg: you will get configuration options in system-settings
<metatagg> greenmang0: i'll try
<metatagg> greenmang0: already installed..
<metatagg> greenmang0: i'll do a reboot :) sec
<metatagg> greenmang0: got any tips?
<greenmang0> metatagg: why did you reboot?
<metatagg> greenmang0: installed Kubuntu yesterday, and I had some updates to be done today
<greenmang0> metatagg: hmm
<metatagg> i've found several threads on the subject, but none of them gives me a good tip of what to do.. -.-
<metatagg> greenmang0: should I just wait for someone to come up with a fix?
<greenmang0> metatagg: i think yes
<greenmang0> metatagg: i didn't find anything useful
<metatagg>  greenmang0 ok, thanks anyway... however... do you know if there's a widget for pointer capture, like in gnome?
<greenmang0> metatagg: nope.... didn't use gnome for last 3 years or so
<greenmang0> metatagg: that "synclient" didn't work for you?
<metatagg> ah. ok :( maybe i'll stick to gnome for a while and then return to KDE when my touchpad seems to work better. :)
<metatagg> greenmang0: thanks a lot anyways!
<greenmang0> metatagg: what about synclient command? did it work ?
<metatagg> greenmang0: no, because the touchpad isnt detected as a touchpad, but as a psmouse (with mac emulation)
<greenmang0> metatagg: hmm
<metatagg> greenmang0: twofinger scrolling works, threefinger rightclick and so on..
<metatagg> i can always "sudo modprobe -r psmouse"
<metatagg> but it seems a bit awkward...
<greenmang0> metatagg: true
<zxy_64-2> hi
<zxy_64-2> i need to access phonebook in my gsm telephone and backup/restore it. Is this possible with kubuntu
<lexr> depends what type of phone is it.
<lexr> I never succeeded with Lg u880 and Nokia e61 tho. but there are programs like kmobiletools, gnokii, gMobileMedia, Wammu etc
<zxy_64-2> currently i neeed it for sony-ericsoon, but i would be interrested in nokia too
<lexr> look at some of these programs I told you about, try googling name of a program and your mobile phone model and see if it is possibile. all those porgrams should be available in the repos.
<zxy_64-2> kk, thx
<lexr> np
<Kamesh_> Hello all, when I copy and paste code (any code either c/c++ etc..) in gvim or in kate it pastes in a straight line. I dont understand why. Please help me. I am on Kubuntu 10.04
<Torch> Kamesh_: you mean the code is re-indented and gets all messed up by this?
<Kamesh_> Torch@ exactly, this happens in kate and gvim. I did not try in other ediors though
<Torch> Kamesh_: in vim, you set paste mode with ":set paste" before pasting.
<Torch> Kamesh_: probably the same in gvim. in kate, i don't know ;-)
<Torch> Kamesh_: you'd have to temporarily disable automatic indent
<Kamesh_> Torch@ I disabled in .vimrc autoindent and tried it again.. But still it looses all it indentation.. I am trying to copy some code from google code search and pasting it in vim
<Torch> Kamesh_: i dunno if diasbling auto-indent is enough. haven't tried.
<Torch> Kamesh_: i have it on and use set paste and i know that this works.
<Kamesh_> Torch@ Since the problem is not only with vim/gvim but also kate an dother editors, I presume some thing sinister
<BluesKaj> Torch, the @ doesn't work on irc
<Torch> BluesKaj: err.
<BluesKaj> just use the nick
<Torch> BluesKaj: talking to the wrong people doesn't work either ;-)
<Torch> Kamesh_: just tried it, pasting works for me in kate with indent mode set to C. doesn't mess it up.
<Atritas> Hi, all. When opening khelpcenter i was used to having a "Search" tab to search for man pages and/or application manuals, which seems to be missing since i upgraded. I'm also unable to (re)build a search index (button greyed out). I already deleted the old index directory and did check for htdig. Any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> Kamesh_, maybe a code chat might be more suitable
<Kamesh_> Torch@ I tried with indent mode set to C in kate.. it still does not work and I loose the indeentation
<Torch> Kamesh_: what kde version are you using?
<Kamesh_> BluesKaj: Could you please expalin what is code chat ? Are you referring to some other IRC channel
<Kamesh_> Torch: I am on kde 4.4.2
<BluesKaj> Kamesh_, yes
<Torch> BluesKaj: which do you have in mind?
<BluesKaj> dunno , look around
<Torch> BluesKaj: i'd be very surprised if there was an irc channel dealing with _editor_ issues like this.
<BluesKaj> Torch, true, but it's difficult to find an answer here too.
<BluesKaj> for those kinds of questions
<Torch> Kamesh_: what are you trying to paste? is that publicly accessible?
<Atritas> Interesting... When i start khelpcenter from commandline it says something about "no valid search handler found". Can someone please provide me with a paste of his output where the search is working, so i can compare what i might be missing?
<Kamesh_> Torch: The problem seems to be resolved now. I have been using opera 10.60 on Linux  and when I copy from there it some how messes it up
<Kamesh_> Torch: But I have now tried it with google chrome and it works.. Thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> Atritas, try using the run box , alt+f2
<Atritas> BluesKaj: Already tried that. The problem seems to be some missing library and/or package. The errors clearly state that there is no "search handler" available.
<Kamesh_> Torch: and to answer your previous question I was just trying to paste a hello world program found on google code search
<BluesKaj> Atritas, try installing khelpcenter , sudo aptitude install khelpcenter
<Atritas> BluesKaj: That package is a dummy package as khelpcenter is no integrated with kdebase. It only includes documentation where to find khelpcenter now and to help with upgrades. But anyway... Same phenomenon.
<Atritas> BluesKaj: Do you have a directory called: /usr/share/kde4/apps/khelpcenter/searchhandlers ?
<Atritas> Just wondering... Has anyone a working Search in khelpcenter in Lucid ? According to the changelog i just found it seems to have been disabled on purpose?!
<BluesKaj> Atritas, mine works ok
<Atritas> BluesKaj: Interesting. New install or Upgrade?
<BluesKaj> new install, Atritas
<Atritas> BluesKaj: ok, then i'm really out of ideas... I presume you do have the above mentioned directory?
<BluesKaj> Atritas,  I have /usr/share/kde4/apps/khelpcenter, but no searchhandlers
<Atritas> BluesKaj: darn :-/
<BluesKaj> Atritas, I imagine the search handler is an option in the app after it's opened
<Atritas> BluesKaj: Could you please post the output of khelpcenter on STDERR when starting it from konsole. There _should_ be a few lines regarding SearchHandlers.
<BluesKaj> yeah Atritas , khelpcenter opens ok , the terminal shows this line too, khelpcenter(3278) KHC::SearchEngine::initSearchHandlers: "No valid search handler found."
<Atritas> BluesKaj: *argh*
<Atritas> BluesKaj: that was my last straw....
<BluesKaj> wonder why that is :(
<Atritas> BluesKaj: Ok, another idea... Could you do a "dpkg --get-selections" and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ so i can check you have any "maybe relevant" packages i don't have?
<BluesKaj> Atritas, http://paste.ubuntu.com/453408/
<Atritas> BluesKaj:  thanks
<BluesKaj> np, Atritas
<Guest34618> hi .. i m using kubuntu 10.04 .. everytime i start compiz it says ' KDE window decorator got crashed ' ..  and after that all my windows are not having title bar .. Any ideas ??
<snarkster> i have an old Thinkpad A22m that I upgraded to 10.04 so my daughter could use it to do her social networking crap.. It used to have sound no problem but now it has no sound at all, just static.
<snarkster> doing a search through her home directory show no .asoundrc is this the standard now?
<James147> !sound | snarkster
<ubottu> snarkster: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<snarkster> thank you
<BluesKaj> snarkster, yeah ,no asoundrc
<snarkster> thank you
<snarkster> sound is working again.. strange.
<snarkster> bye
<aljosa> is anybody building packages for kde4.5 unstable daily releases? is there some apt repository?
<phoenix_> does mounting of drives take up system resources?
<phoenix_> anyone there
<moldy> hi
<moldy> on 10.04, how do i correctly configure a static address for my network card? /etc/network/interfaces seems to be ignored?
<ani_age21> beta pakes marked as blocked in software manager how can i install those.. i want kde4.5
<ani_age21> ?
<pidus> I had been able to vnc to the remote server using xvnc4viewer on Kubuntu 9.10, but since I upgraded to 10.04, it fails to connect saying 'unable to connect to host: Connection refused (111)'.
<pidus> I used http://kubuntuguide.org/Lucid#VNC to reset the server, but to no avail.
<BluesKaj> moldy, you have to remove NM ,then use this tutorial. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<moldy> BluesKaj: ugh. thanks.
<moldy> BluesKaj: just out of curiosity: nm does not support this?
<BluesKaj> moldy,it confilcts
<pidus> I think the problem is somewhere on the remote server as x11vnc.log gives the following message http://pastebin.com/pYsAVAUM
<ani_age21> how can get KDE 4.5
<BluesKaj> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<moldy> BluesKaj: i would be fine with using nm for this, but i couldnt get that to work :)
<ani_age21> BluesKaj i already flow that. but after adding ppa of beta lucid main and a list update i got blocked pakages in software manager in update section
<ani_age21> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<ani_age21> !KPackageKit
<ubottu> KPackageKit is the !Kubuntu package manager that uses PackageKit
<BluesKaj> moldy, for ethernet connections , it's not a difficult setup with network/interfaces...make sure you have your gateway and IP addresses listed under portmap in /etc/hosts.allow , like this : ALL:192.168.X.X
<moldy> BluesKaj: hm. i have removed network-manager, edited the interfaces file. which services do i need to restart now?
<moldy> it's still using the dhcp config :(
<BluesKaj> ani_age21,sorry I'm sticking with the stable kde , sO have no experience with kde4.5 problems , maybe #kde can help
<ani_age21> ok
<BluesKaj> moldy, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart or sudo dhclient...usually the latter will stick after closing a session , but I haven't needed to use either one .
<moldy> BluesKaj: i think i fixed it now... had to kill dhclient and run ifup eth0. weird.
 * moldy is not impressed with network-manager
<moldy> BluesKaj: thanks for your hints!
<BluesKaj> really , strange alright, moldy
<BluesKaj> moldy, np, there are some quirks with network/interfaces , seems better in lucid tho
<BluesKaj> moldy, actionparsnip over at #ubuntu is a real expert on NI , if you need further hints
<BluesKaj> time for my nap...bbl
<trupheenix> hi all
<trupheenix> i made my desktop look like this http://twitpic.com/1z0u7d
<trupheenix> how can i share it with my friends?
<trupheenix> any easy way to do it?
<James147> trupheenix: the settings are stored in ~/.kde/share/config/plasm*  you sould be able to copy them to other computer to replicate the desktop (be careful of private data though)
<trupheenix> James147: ok
<James147> trupheenix: you can also find config files for other kde apps there if you want to duplicate them as well
<trupheenix> James147: ok :)
<pidus> I am a little surprised with an observation: I set up vncserver using http://kubuntuguide.org/Lucid#VNC on port 5900 and still netstat --listen | grep 5900 doesn't give anything. Am i missing something?
<sorind> hello, i've noticed in some screenshots that the application menu can be placed on the desktop(like a mac), i've searched System Settings for this option but i cannot find it, can anybody direct me to it(i'm using kde 4.5 beta2)
<James147> sorind: the application menu is just a widget, it can be placed like any other widget and acts like any other widget... just drag it from the "add widget" window to where you want it
<James147> sorind: or if you have the "panel settings" window open you can drag it from the panel to the desktop to move it
<sorind> i can't find the application menu, but i'll see if i can install it, thank you
<James147> sorind: you dont ned to install it
<James147> sorind:  I think its called "application launcher"
<sorind> no, that's not what i wanted; i want the menu from every application(the File Edit View...) on top of the desktop; i've seen it's possible, but i'm not sure it is in a more recent verion of kde
<James147> sorind: ahh :) i think there is something like that on kde-look.org
<James147> sorind: not sure if its in the repos
<sorind> ok, i was looking for something built-in; thanks very much anyway:)
<James147> sorind: look at "plasma-widget-xbar" (in the repos) sonds like what you want
<sorind> it's there, but i think there are some problems because i'm running the kde 4.5 beta, so i think i'm gonna leave it for now
<benishor> Hello all
<benishor> My laptop had its motherboard recently changed and eversince that happened, I am unable to use the Fn keys, such as setting brightness, volume, enabling/disabling wireless, etc
<benishor> There's nothing wrong with the hardware, I used a live cd and everything worked ok
<benishor> Is there some way to "reset" kbd ?
<benishor> or to have it redetected somehow?
<James147> benishor: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a i think
<cato37> hello
<cato37> i have both the kde network manager and the wicd network magager both loading and both reading network connections. how do i only get one to load at a time?
<cato37> i have both the kde network manager and the wicd network magager both loading and both reading network connections. how do i only get one to load at a time?
<Kottizen> I'm on a confirmation camp and having a laptop, a 3G-modem and a router. I am using Kubuntu 10.04. I've connected and started the router. People can connect to it, but they haven't any internet. The router does not support 3G-modems, and therefor I have to use my laptop as a proxy for them. My question is: How do I setup a simple proxy without any special limits etc. on my KDE desktop?
<moldy> Kottizen: i think the easiest solution is probably to ditch the router and use the laptop as a router
<dcorbin_work> When I go to web page with a java applet, Firefox wants to install a package (The IcedTea Web Browser Plugin).  I let it.  When I restart firefox, the plugin is not there.  (the install appears to be of a Kubuntu package)
<moxlox> hello was wondering how to access the drives on my kubuntu machine on ubuntu I usually click computer but that does not appear to be there
<moxlox> under places where I usually access my computer drives
<Kottizen> moldy: ...how?
<moldy> Kottizen: it's not trivial
<moldy> Kottizen: google for "linux iptables nat" or something similiar. e.g. http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/nat.html
<Kottizen> moldy: thanks
<oxymoron> How do I copy a crypted DVD movie from A DVD disc to a iso file?
<cannonfodder> ure it out from here
<oxymoron> Why on earth do you need to run " sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" in terminal for crypted dvds? :S
<moldy> oxymoron: on my system, k3b can "just do" that
<moldy> oxymoron: probably because of licensing issues
<moldy> oxymoron: "my system" is not an ubuntu/kubuntu system, though
<mabs_> I need to configure my kubuntu 10.4 with two netcards, one is my wifi (wlan0) and is used to connect to the internet, the other is ethernet (eth0) that is only used on the local network. The problem is that when I activate both connections, I can't connect to the internet and I don't know what to do from here.
<mabs_> Resent due to connection problem...: I need to configure my kubuntu 10.4 with two netcards, one is my wifi (wlan0) and is used to connect to the internet, the other is ethernet (eth0) that is only used on the local network. The problem is that when I activate both connections, I can't connect to the internet and I don't know what to do from here.
<mabs_> By can't connect I mean that I can't ping my dns servers nor resolve IP's...
<grantk> hello, wondering if someone might be able to help me out here, I used to be able to disable graphical logins by using update-rc.d, 10.04 seems to have moved that functionality, anyone know how to disable kdm now?
<BluesKaj> mabs_, just connect with one or the other , not both If you are connecting thru a router then the ethernet the best way to go . The router should also provide connection to your LAN.
<mabs_> BluesKaj: It's two different networks and it should be posible to have both cards up at once.
<mabs_> The two networks have different IP ranges, wifi has 192.168.11.0/24 and eth0 has 192.168.1.0/24
<mabs_> Okay, it's actually easy enough, if I just disable network-manager and configure my interfaces manually in /etc/network/interfaces
<samuel_> boa noite pessoal
<donaxco> ciao a tutti
<jesus__> Hello
<robertzaccour> would kde run well on 3gb ram?
<robertzaccour> and amd 1.86 ghz processor
<robertzaccour> am i in the right chat? haha
<sergio> como estas
<sergio> what is your name
<robertzaccour> sergio, are you in America?
<sergio> yes
<sergio> in mexico
<BluesKaj> robertzaccour, 3g ram is plenty
<Scunizi> How do I start samba as a service.. I'm getting tired of manually starting it.. and it's inconvenient
#kubuntu 2010-06-23
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, I setup my network pc/lan thru dolphin/network /add network folder
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: I can do that but the samba service doesn't start on boot.. I have to manually start it each day
<Scunizi> ie.. sudo service smbd start
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, when you connect to pc on the LAN smbclient/samba should start immediately..
<BluesKaj> another pc that is
<jcapinc> Howto: static IP address on Kubuntu?  Wicd does not work propperly.... 10.04
<jcapinc> anyone? please?
<BluesKaj> jcapinc, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: I must have more issues.. I can map a shared drive on my kubuntu box from a windows vm in vbox but I can't see/get to the windows vm from kubuntu.. access denied.. I also can't get to the shares on the kubuntu box from an Ubuntu laptop.. This all worked on 9.10 then I did an upgrade (failed) then fresh install and reconfigure.
<jcapinc> Is KNetworkmanager such a failure that I need to hand-configure my static ip address?
<Scunizi> jcapinc: I've no issues with wicd and a static ip
<jcapinc> When I disconnect, wicd will not reconnect, its is a regular, nothing special ethernet setup
<nobarking> jcapinc: use knemo
<Scunizi> jcapinc: wired or wireless?
<jcapinc> wired ethernet
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, check your /etc/hosts.allow file , under portmap list your IPs like this : ALL:192.168.x.x
<nobarking> jcapinc: sudo aptitude install knemo
<sergio> putoo
<BluesKaj> BBL...
<sergio> bbl?
<jcapinc> nobarking, should that replace knetworkmanager, or work along side it?
<sergio> no
<nobarking> jcapinc: it'll work along side
<jcapinc> excellent
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: ok.. added that.  That type of permission is also part of the smb.conf file
<nobarking> jcapinc: to get the latest version use this PPA just for knemo: https://launchpad.net/~darcio53/+archive/darcio
<nobarking> the newest version integrates better with plasma
<jcapinc> there is no place to choose a static UP
<Scunizi> jcapinc: in wicd?
<jcapinc> no, knemo
<jcapinc> nobarking, where and how do I set the static IP?
<jcapinc> nobarking, this is useless, all it does is monitor things, I cannot set any IP address, why in the world did you have me install this
<jcapinc> Scunizi, I installed and uninstalled wicd twice, and removed knetwork manager, and left it running with knetworkmanager.  It would not connect through wicd
<jcapinc> I know the daemon was running, but it simply would not connect
<jcapinc> Why is knetworkmanager such a failure I cannot set static IP address
<Scunizi> knetworkmanager and wicd do not cooexist together well.. uninstall knetworkmanager and use only wicd.. then create a new connection with it using what you want for a static ip in the range of the subnet on your router..
<jcapinc> I did uninstall knetworkamnager, restarted my computer, and configured it correctly, checked 10 times
<nobarking> jcapinc: the best way to set static ip is to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<nobarking> knemo is a monitoring tool
<jcapinc> so what was knemo for?
<Scunizi> jcapinc: knetworkmanager and the gnome version are horrible for static IP assignment.. just doesn't work.  I've hand configured and used wicd with good success.. not sure why wicd isn't working for you.
<jcapinc> ur running 10.04?
<Scunizi> yep
<jcapinc> I will try that one more time
<Scunizi> jcapinc: purge knetworkmanager first but make sure you have the wicd ready to go
<jcapinc> be back, installed wicd, purge kcrapworkmanager, brb
<jcapinc> restart
<BluesKaj> he shouldn't have installed wicd , it will conflict with network NI , if he changed the default settings
<BluesKaj> I guess jcapinc didn' t see the url tutorial on staic IP settings in NI
<Scunizi> NI ?? what's that an abbrivation for?
<Scunizi> Why do I have 2 pids for samba (smbd)??
<jcapinc> back, wicd failed, simply wont connect.  Tried with static IP, did not connect, tried regular DHCP, and it came back and said it could not abtain an IP address.  switching to manual because KDE networking = fail
<BluesKaj> jcapinc, did you see the url i posted earlier  , http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<BluesKaj> wicd will conflict
<jcapinc> yes, that is the manual approaceh I just said I would be trying
<BluesKaj> jcapinc, if you setup the /etc/network/interfaces file to handle a static IP setting without using network managers like NM and wicd
<jcapinc> is there more to that sentance?
<BluesKaj> yes, uninstall NM and wicd
<jcapinc> what do you mean by NM
<BluesKaj> network manager
<jcapinc> u mean knetworkmanager?
<BluesKaj> same thing
<BluesKaj> jacpinc left before I could tell him to restart by sudo dhclient
<bill___> anyone get text-to-speech to work on 10.04
<bill___> hmmm, I guess not
<cato37> i tripped over the power cord and unplugged (dead battery) the laptop as it was going into sleep mode. now kubuntu takes a long time to load. is there a way to fix it?
<bill___> u can set it ip so there is no screen
<bill___> login scren
<bill___> screen
<bill___> I need a new laptop
<cato37> the other question is regarding wicd network manager and the kde network manager. both keep loading but the kde network manager is greyed out and reads unmanaged. how do i kill it, or unistall it?
<bill___> use synaptic software manager to uninstall
<cato37> what is the name the kde network manager?
<Typos_King> cato37:   killall knetworkmanager
<BluesKaj> cato37, wicd and NM conflict , use one the other but not both, usually if wicd is installed NM is removed automatically
<bill___> KPackageKit
<BluesKaj> synaptic is good , I prefer it
<Typos_King> cato37:    you can always use 'qps', which is like a visual 'top' :), it list the processes as well as kill and other stufff
<bill___> knetwork Manager works in 10.04
<Typos_King> works also on 7.1, just crummily :P
<bill___> yeah I used wi-cad prior to 10.04
<bill___> works well enuff
<Typos_King> not as good as gnome's I'm afraid
<bill___> they are kind of the same
<Typos_King> yeah, but gnome's NM is much more reliable and simpler UI
<bill___> true, I guess I like the eyecandy stuf in KDE
<cato37> i like the knetwork manager but it has bugs. it freezes in "unmanged" mode when i put the laptop to sleep, and when selecting from various wifi services doesnt allow one to cycle thru to select another one (like at the coffee shop or airport).
<bill___> what version of kde r u using
<cato37> 10,04 lucid lynx
<Typos_King> .. I use kubuntu, but I use gnome's NM, the install is just 2.3mbs in files
<bill___> hmmm mine works okay
<cato37> 10,04 lucid lynx lts
<bill___> what do u mean by unmanaged mode
<bill___> ahhh okay I seee, when u put it to sleep
<bill___> sorry, downloading some debugging tools
<bill___> so no help on text to speech?
<cato37> reHello
<_CommandeR_> hi guys, anyone knows how to get wubi working on a raid partition?
<cato37> thanks. that got rid of knetwork manager. i want to retun to usig it once the bugs are out of it.
<Halu> o/
<Halu> anybody there?
<bill_> #kde-accessibility
<alex___> hola
<Joit> hi someone here who knows how to solve the blackscreen at kubuntu after installtion at a nvidia onboard chipset?
<daedaluz> quassel as default irc client instead of konversation? terrible!
<ershad>  I couldn't access the contacts in KAddressbook in Kmail, what might be the issue? Please help? Thanks
<pinkeye224> dur
<thechris> de
<pinkeye224> hello
<thechris> how goes it
<pinkeye224> pretty good
<pinkeye224> you running kubu ntu
<thechris> yep
<pinkeye224> kde 4.4.2
<pinkeye224> or newest
<thechris> at first I was mixed, but then i switched the video card drivers.
<pinkeye224> not video
<pinkeye224> kde
<thechris> Oh, I'm running whatever KDE is on 10.4
<pinkeye224> 4.4.2
<pinkeye224> cant wait till opensuse 11.3 comes out
<thechris> maybe.  My main goals are fairly basic.  64b OS, media, and ISE
<pinkeye224> i just dont get the ubuntu hype
<pinkeye224> this is my first time trying out kubuntu
<thechris> Its really just the "i don't want to dick around with the OS today" that gets it for me
<pinkeye224> im about that
<pinkeye224> i just dont understnad why ubuntu is the best
<pinkeye224> gnome is crap
<thechris> i started out with gentoo, so I've had my share of messing around
<pinkeye224> i started out with suse 9,0
<thechris> Yeah, i don't like that they make an OS around a DE.
<thechris> for the most part, i tactily deny a difference between ubtuntu/kubuntu.
<pinkeye224> good
<thechris> My main apps are still firefox, vim, and some media player.  and ISE.
<pinkeye224> what is ise
<thechris> its a development suite for fpgas.  really I mainly care about the CLI tools.  but it does use as much RAM as you can provide.
<pinkeye224> not too big into dev
<pinkeye224> except for web and java
<pinkeye224> cms
<thechris> FPGAs are nearly as low-level as you can get.  basically user defined hardware.
<pinkeye224> no me gusta low level languages
<pinkeye224> OO ftw
<thechris> indeed, it is a different world.
<jeremy> Anyone know if I can reinstall kubuntu with some file backup?
<Guest64214> As in, can I save my firefox settings (bookmarks mainly) and music/documents/pictures and reload the rest of my 10.04 install?
<Atritas> Guest64214: If your home directory is on its own partition, just don't touch it. If it is, just do a backup of the entire directory.
<Guest64214> atritas, I have an external drive for backing things up, i was just wondering if it'd be possible to go around it..
<Atritas> Guest64214: Only if you use the advanced installation method and tell it that it should not touch the existing partitions and data on it (overwrite).
<Guest64214> atritas, how can i set up a partition for my home directory?  And then how would I integrate it into the clean install?
<Atritas> Guest64214: So if you have a seperate home partition its not a problem at all, if you don't an you reinstall you will have unneccessary data left over from the previous installation, which *could* mess with the new installation or lead to "interesting" effects.
<Atritas> Guest64214: During a fresh install you can either let the installation routine setup harddisk partitions for you (which result in one big root partition if i remember correctly) or you do it manually. Then you can specify partitions an their desired mountpoints. Once you have your home directory in its own partition you won't have trouble with upgrades or new installations anymore (up to a point that is :-) ).
<Guest64214> alright, wish me luck haha
<tma_> hello!
<arush_> hello
<arush_> how i insatll game on kubuntu 10.04
<tma_> Tell my how to configure dug through a proxy. I'm using kde 4.4.4. I also have the opportunity to register http \ https proxy and socks proxy. Where exactly is prescribed socks settings KDE?
<tma_> I dont have SOCKS On tab Proxy Servers.
<tma_> Tell my how to configure KOPETE ;) through a proxy.
<Atritas> tma_: Kopete doesn't support proxying by itself.
<tma_> Atritas:  oh.... on 3.5 is work :(
<Atritas> tma_: afaik Kopete did never support proxying.
<tma_> Atritas:  thanks :(
<Atritas> tma_: The only chance you have (had) is defining a global proxy for all KDE relevant stuff in the system settings.
<Atritas> tma_: mabye Kopete honors them, but frankly i don't know for sure.
<tma_> Into global proxy missing tab for socks proxyng
<tma_> Atritas: Into global proxy missing tab for socks proxyng
<Atritas> tma_: The downside ofc is that just about everything started within KDE will try to use that defined proxies.
<starslights> hello, intressting, kopete support proxy though socks, that's sure but the problem i have it's that it leak DNS , that's the only one problem so far :/
<Atritas> tma_: well, then you're out of luck here... Pidgin supports all of them out-of-the-box, if you don't mind switching.
<Atritas> starslights: sorry, but i can't find any socks related settings within Kopete. Do you socksify it via dante maybe?
<starslights> yeah, right pidgin don't leak DNS but the problem are that it freeze a lot :(
<Atritas> starslights: never froze for me in the past 5 years.
<tma_> Atritas: Yes, I know. But I wanted to use KDE programs :)
<starslights> ok, go in your preference, account, after menu "connection" do "activate server mandataire"
<starslights> choose http or socks5 ;)
<starslights> that's all :P
<starslights> maybe i need report that DNS resolving bug while kopete are really a great client at many point
<starslights> Atritas:  i use Tor and have lot of connections, maybe that's the reason
<starslights> i must say that i don't have tried again from a couple months ...
<Atritas> starslights: seems i'm blind. still can't find proxy settings here besides for file transfers which are no "real" proxy connections.
<starslights> it's named by me in French "serveur mandataire" in English it must not a big difference and their not many option ..
<starslights> Atritas:  i am sure that all connections get into my proxy , so i don't really get your point ...
<tma_> starslights:  Oh :),
<Atritas> starslights: no point at all. just curious because i was convinced that kopete doesn't have any proxy options.
<tma_> Atritas: starslights: Thanks!!!
<Atritas> tma_: Thanks have to go to starlights only :-)
<starslights> i think that it was the cas on previous release, that's was i used pidgin , now i hope that there will fix the DNS resolving and it will perfect :D
<starslights> you are welcome _:D
<tma_>  bb :)
<Atritas> starslights: what's your version of kopete now?
<starslights> 1.0.0
<starslights> but i can be wrong, i am on linux only from 1 and half year now :D
<Atritas> starslights: AH, NOW i found them. seems Kopete supports proxying almost everywhere, just not where i looked (ICQ) :-)
<starslights> :)
<Atritas> starslights: sad... almost thought i could finally switch. well...
<starslights> great, be happy that you can use it like you want :P
<pidus> I am using Kubuntu 10.04. After booting, often I am unable to open new applications with the error message 'Maximum number of clients reached'. Closing 1 more applications at times helps to open another. But that is it.
<pidus> Moreover, while I am not facing this problem, and xlsclients works it shows around 30 instances of plasma-desktop? Isn't it too high a number?
<pidus> Figured out the problem, it was with x11vnc...but then I need x11vnc, let's see hot ot get it working in the right way
<dcorbin_work> I'm unable to get the java plugin to be recognized by Firefox.  I have a symbolic link in my .Mozilla/plugins folder to the plugin.
<slow-motion> hi
<skramer_> whenever KGet finishes a download, I get a rather ugly pop-up (no Plasma notification)
<skramer_> is there a chance to disable this notification or to see a Plasma notification instead?
<Freyr> hi there !
<Freyr> is there a utility for exporting pdf files to open office spreadsheet files ?
<borden> hi , is it possible to ignore dependencies like "kpresenter" and "kspread" when I issue the command "apt-get install krita" ?
<Kottizen> I have a laptop with a 3G-modem and a wired cable in. The wired cable goes to a router which does not have internet. If I try to visit a web page using my laptop it says "network unreachable". If I pull out my wired cable, it works fine. How do I set the mobile broadband to be default?
<goodtime> ubuntu-beginners
<goodtime> lol
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<borden> even though some of you may believe that this is a "beginners' issue" please have a closer look at the dependencies of this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/krita whose version is "2.1.2" and then enable lucid-backport as told on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2.2
<borden> The thing is... "krita 2.2" forces us to install packages like "kpresenter" and "kspread" (which wasn't the case with the "krita 2.1.2") should I open a bug report on launchpad for the latest krita package to be repackaged with better dependency policies ?
<RePtiZeta119> somebody call back, please
<RePtiZeta119> hi 4 everybody
<RePtiZeta119> some many chaters, but nothing serious is going on
<RePtiZeta119> *so many chaters, but nothing serious is going on
<Pici> RePtiZeta119: This is a support channel, do you have a support question?  If not, feel free to chat in #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> borden: It would be best to log a bug if you feel that those should not be dependencies.
<geof270> Hello. Anyone recommend a unbuntu install w kubuntu -destop load over it, instead of a straight kubuntu install first?
<RePtiZeta119> aciu kad rupinates manimi. man siaip smalsu
<RePtiZeta119> Thank you take care of me. curious to me anyway
<borden> Pici: thanks for your respond !
<RePtiZeta119> it seems that this chat can be for me useful
<RePtiZeta119> but not now
<RePtiZeta119> Would somebody know where to find useful tools for system recovery
<geof270> 'system recoverery CD'
<RePtiZeta119> is some situations recovery mode is not helpful
<RePtiZeta119> :-D
<geof270> has grub, but not grub2, gparted, mc, etc
<RePtiZeta119> but if i want to mount partition, and with 'mount' not works
<geof270> read 'man mount'
<RePtiZeta119> i know it
<RePtiZeta119> but still does not work
<RePtiZeta119> maybe partition table is damaged or HDD have some bad sectors
<RePtiZeta119> ?
<geof270> use fschk on umounted volume
<RePtiZeta119> thank you! i will try it
<geof270> make sure volume is unmounted
<RePtiZeta119> i'm understand
<RePtiZeta119> bye
<geof270> Anyone have problems w ureadahead on lucid?
<antonella_bella> Hi everybody! Does anybody know how to make the Win Key open Kickoff?
<antonella_bella> I've been reading some articles but nothing...
<trudelI> hi
<trudelI> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<trudelI> hi, anyone know how i can install audacious midi timidity plugin for xmms and mplayer?
<trudelI> hi, anyone knows how i can install audacious midi 'timidity' plugin for xmms and mplayer?
<trudelI> hi, anyone knows how i can install audacious midi 'timidity' plugin for xmms and mplayer?
<donatello> ciao
<trudelI> ciao
<donatello> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<trudelI> do you speak english?
<donatello> a bit----
<trudelI> so... do you know how i can install audacious midi 'timidity' plugin for xmms and mplayer?
<donatello> i dont know, this is my first time in this place
<trudelI> do you are kubuntu user?
<donatello> yes, but only 10 hours
<trudelI> oh, rookie
<trudelI> well, kubuntu is good
<trudelI> are you learn about kubuntu usage?
<donatello> i have a friend who me do like a teacher
<trudelI> nice
<trudelI> it's easy to learn
<trudelI> easy to install programs
<trudelI> how part of italy you are?
<donatello> i am in sardinia (sardegna)
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<slow-motion> bye
<BluesKaj> just to let you guys know there are chatrooms in your native language, trudelI , donatello
<donatello> ok grazie
<trudelI> hi Blueskaj, i'm here again
<BluesKaj> trudelI, ok
<trudelI> i come here in peace
<trudelI> well, do you know if i can use audacious midi plugin in xmms and mplayer?
<trudelI> if yes, how?
<BluesKaj> sorry , I don't know much about midi stuff
<trudelI> alright, i will trying
<trudelI> thanks for your attentions
<trudelI> !br
<ubottu> Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<trudeII> #ubuntu-br
<cato37> how do i change my computer's name in lucid?
<rev1ved> test
<soee> passed
<Pavel_10> my trash is empty, but when I try to delete something (from an external drive) I get the error "trash is full"
<cato37> how do i change the name of my computer?
<kanhiya1> hello everybody
<kanhiya1> is there any program like APTonCD in KUBUNTU
<kanhiya1> cato37: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/
<cato37> k.
<ubuntu> Hi !
<ubuntu> I need a partition manager for Kubuntu 10.04, where I can find it ?
<ubuntu> I must install one ?
<kanhiya1> ubuntu
<sillysyl> kanhiya1 ?
<kanhiya1> sillysyl: yes!8-)
<sillysyl> which partition manager I should use under KDE ?
<sillysyl> I'm using the Live CD but there's nothing to manage partitions on it
<Andrew9> sillysyl: kubuntu is tnot the best choice for a livecd to use
<sillysyl> Andrew9 : I just wnat to install it but I need to resize/create partitions first, I can't do it with the CD ?
<Andrew9> sillysyl: you can install gparted if you have internet connection
<sillysyl> Andrew9 : yes I do, I'm using the live CD currently ;) But gparted will install a lot of GTK libraries
<sillysyl> there's no more qtparted as it was before ?
<Andrew9> sillysyl: if its levecd you shouldn't be concerned about a lot of gtk libraries
<Andrew9> livecd*
<sillysyl> Andrew9 : yes you're right, but also I like to have a built-in partition manager - it's always useful
<sillysyl> Andrew9 : whatever, "partitionmanager" seems to be what I'm seeking, I'm installing it
<sillysyl> apt-cache show partition manager : [...] Partition Manager is based on libparted (like gparted) and makes use of the
<sillysyl>  KDE libraries for its user interface. [...]
<Andrew9> sillysyl: good to know, thanks!
<sillysyl> Andrew9 : thanks to you ;) So, I just installed it, and I'm using it right now, it's exactly what I was looking for ;)
<webmaster61> Hello. Anybody there?
<Mehrab> hi, How can I remove all settings related to pppoe connection I made in konsole, to be able to connect through KNetwork Manager again?
<Mehrab> OR is there anyway to get KNM work again?
<zus> is kubuntu having problems updating, gpg, and security?
<tasslehoff> Dual-booting Win7 and Kubuntu, would the following partitions make sense? 1. W7 - NTFS 2. / - ext4, /home - ext4, /data - ext3, the latter ext3, because then I can mount it as ext2 from W7 and share media between the operating systems.
<zus> tasslehoff,  great nic!
<tasslehoff> zus: thanks :)
<zus> tasslehoff,  the kender right?
<tasslehoff> zus: yep.
<zus> tasslehoff,  i dont knpow about the patitions,  but i only have one os installed..
<tasslehoff> zus: since W7 comes with the pc I'm buying, I figure I'll let it have a small corner of my harddrive just in case I want to play with it sometime :)
<zus> tasslehoff,  (for games)
<zus> but i got a dropbox account  so filesharing is easy
<zus> for somethings
<tasslehoff> zus: Yeah. The main share-object for me would be photos, I suspect. last time I checked, Adobes sw did a better job postprocessing my raw-images than Digikam did. Also I'm a bit curious, so I sometimes like to take a look at what's happening on the dark side ;)
<tasslehoff> anyway, gotta go.
<zus> is anyone having problems updating and upgradeing  in kubuntu with security and gpg?
<cato37> i am satisfied with what gnu-linux-kubuntu lucid has to offer--a bit buggy but easily solved and not nearly as bad as the nightmare vista was to install and operate (a crash per month). one last question before i permanently take the plunge. there is no way getting around needing to use ms onenote for collabrative brainstorming with my workgroup. i dont want to dual boot vista with linux 'cause vista crashes like clockwork. should run wine
<cato37>  or is there a virtual machine that might do the trick for just running onenote; or is there an open source alternative to onenote?
<zus> cato37,   what is one note?
<zus> something like a knotes or even tomboy? will this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93742
<zus> is anyone having problems updating and upgradeing  in kubuntu with security and gpg? or ppa failing?
<cato37> zus: Microsoft Office OneNote is a software package for free-form information gathering and multi-user collaboration. While OneNote is most commonly used on laptops or desktop PCs, it has additional features for use on pen-enabled Tablet PCs, in environments where pen, audio or video notes are more appropriate than an intensive use of keyboards. The current version is Microsoft Office OneNote 2010. In late 2009, Microsoft released the beta
<cato37>  version of Microsoft OneNote 2010.
<zus> did you see the link i put up top? might that help?
<cato37> i got that off of wikipedia. it allows multi-user brainstorming, and is set up in a tabbed environment that allows all sorts of application types to be inserted (from word processor data to spreadsheets, and pictures and the arranged or rearanged at fingerpoint.
<cato37> i misssed the link. sorry.
<zus> cato37, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93742
<cato37> thanks i will give tomboy a try
<zus> for kubuntu there is also knotes and sticky notes but i did like tomboy from when i used gnome
<fkefer> hi all!
<fkefer> i just recently tried to put kubuntu on my work PC, only had a Ubuntu CD though, so what i did was install ubuntu and post-installed the kubuntu-desktop package
<fkefer> the machine is a Acer TM6592, graphics is a Radeon HD 2400XT
<fkefer> problem is: as soon as i first start KDE, the graphics turn _really_ slow
<fkefer> and i mean _really_ slow, i can not possibly work that way
<fkefer> AND: even when i log back into gnome again, the graphics settings are broken
<fkefer> same slowness
<fkefer> i can't even remember how i could get rid of this, gnome is OK now
<cato37> everyone in the group uses ms because they feel they have to, for things like illustrator, and onenote, but between gimp, inkscape, and blender (and a circuit design prog that escapes me), all the bases are covered and they are more than what we need.
<cato37> bbiab
<fkefer> cato37: i don't need the other apps, i'm familiar with the linux ones, i grew up with them; might be different for an marketing agency where people's always been working on photoshop (which is different than gimp...) and illustrator
<cato37> the only thing we really would need training on is how to avoid, or translate .ai files.
<cato37> bbiab
<Guest59660> hey
<sgrover> Any idea why vegastrike is not in my repositories, but vegastrike-music and vegastrike-data are?  (kubuntu 10.04)
<Shang-Tsung> Hi
<Shang-Tsung> I've got a huge pb
<Shang-Tsung> Hi
<fkefer> Shang-Tsung: you mentioned a problem?
<blekos> hello, I am using ubuntux64 if I aptitude install kubuntu-desktop will I get the 64version autmatically
<blekos> ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<blekos> BlueskaJ was that for me?
<BluesKaj> your sources.list is automatically setup to whatever platform you have installed , blekos
<blekos> thnx
<BluesKaj> be it 32 or 64 bit
<blekos> I'll give Kubuntu a try then :)
<BluesKaj> blekos, how much memory do you have ?
<blekos> 4GB
<blekos> y?
<blekos> i use 64 for that reason
<blekos> hopefully kubuntu will consume the same amount of energy so my laptop can last for a bit
<BluesKaj> blekos, ok you may benefit from 64 bit , anything under 4G doesn't really get any faster with 64 vs 32
<blekos> got an i5 and using virtualbox as well. So I've chosen ext4 as well
<blekos> whatever I get is welcomed :)
<blekos> the only thing I always hated is the menu gets messed up
<BluesKaj> blekos, so you are going to run windows on VB
<BluesKaj> ?
<blekos> yep, I'm running w7 and server 2003
<blekos> (not at the same time)
<blekos> the only thing I am missing is iTunes (just to sync with my iPhone...)
<blekos> :p
<BluesKaj> should be ok , I ran vista in VB for a while til i bought W7 , now I'm dual booting
<blekos> I'm dual booting as well, but just keeping it in case of emergency and sync
<blekos> do u know if I can have top bar in KDE like in gnome
<blekos> it is quite hand to have shortcuts and infos up there
<BluesKaj> yes
<blekos> a nice
<BluesKaj> <------old windows guy ...i prefer mine at the bottom..
<DarthFrog> <----- old OS/2 guy  ...So do I. :-)
<ubuntu> heya, im following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but I dont know where to install GRUB when it comes into this part "Replace /dev/sda with the location you want to install GRUB on."
<mkquist_> ubuntu: put it on your first boot drive, usually the first drive if windows is booting from it...
<DarthFrog> ubuntu:  What do you get from "fdisk -l"?  Put the results in pastebin.
<DarthFrog> !pastebin | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zePh7r> after some recent update, somehow my mic (capture device) stoped working. know anything about this?
<zePh7r> it was working out of the box when I installed kubuntu 10.04
<ubuntu> DarthFrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454097/
<DarthFrog> ubuntu: /dev/sda
<ubuntu> ok :) lets reboot
<zePh7r> how can one browse the update history in kubuntu? to know what package update messed up my capture config
<astro_> hello channel
<astro_> can anyone see what im typing
<people31> yessss
<astro_> ok thx
<astro_> i always have trouble getting konversation to work
<Space_Man> astro_: I don't have that problem
<Space_Man> Konversation just works :)
<astro__> Space_Man: it may have just been my distro
<astro__> Space_Man:  this one seems to be working just fine
<Space_Man> maybe the chan's you're trying to chat on are moderated or need some kind of authentication?
<astro__> could be
<jsbracher> Help - newbie user installing 10.04 desktop: I want to dual-boot win7/kubuntu.  I had an unused previous Kubuntu set up to dual boot, but didn't use it.  Can I delete the partitions it used, and tell the installer to use that free space?  I don't know what I need to do with swap files, ext4 vs. ext3...
<DarthFrog> jsbracher: yes, you can.  Don't worry about swap or file system type.  The installer will look after that for you.
<jsbracher> DarthFrog: thanks!
<amichair> a bit off topic, but anyone know how to delete a trailing newline in the last line of a file with vi?
<mbazdell> Hi all.. I have a rather interesting issue. I just install 10.04 x86 Alternate. Everything worked great. Then I turned off my computer, turned it back on, and I can't get eth* to be created. Under /sys/devices/* I can see eth0 coming up for slot 02:0c, lspci|grep 02:0c shows me my NIC (8254OEM Intel Pro 1000) and lsmod shows e1000 is loaded. Also dmesg|grep e1000 shows me it finds the card, assigns it eth0 and still nothing in /de
<tsimpson> amichair: I don't know if there's a specific way to do that, but you can use 'dd' in command mode while on the line to remove it
<mbazdell> ideas?
<amichair> tsimpson: that would delete the line, I'm trying to delete the newline char (0x0a) at the end, and just can't find a way to do it...
<mbazdell> I'm thinking it has soething to do with udev but I'm not sure. I tried removing the udev rule for net that is automatically generated and then rebooting, yet still nothing
<tsimpson> amichair: if there is a newline char, it would start a new line
<mbazdell> oh an /dev/.udev/db/ has net:eth0
<tsimpson> mbazdell: why do you need it in /sys/devices?
<mbazdell> tsimpson: I don't. I just checked there to make sure the system sees it properly
<tsimpson> mbazdell: see if there is a link in /sys/class/net
<mbazdell> tsimpson: there is
<tsimpson> should link to some PCI resource
<tsimpson> then it's there :)
<amichair> tsimpson: I see the newline in okteta, so it's definitely there (and causing me trouble). vi doesn't let me go to the line below because there's nothing there (or... dunno why)
<mbazdell> my thinking is that udev just isn't making the device in /dev for some reason, and not giving any error or log about it
<tsimpson> mbazdell: it shouldn't make it in /dev
<tsimpson> /dev is not the right place for a network interface
<mbazdell> tsimpson: ahh.. been a while since I've used Linux
<tsimpson> except maybe virtual devices
<mbazdell> used to be /dev/eth0
<mbazdell> that means I've been barking up the wrong tree then... hmm
<tsimpson> well I have no network devices listed in /dev, and my network is working fine
<tsimpson> and I haven't see anything in /dev about networking for years
<mbazdell> okay.. hmmm
<mbazdell> if I do `sudo dhclient eth0' it works
<mbazdell> but I can't do ifup even though it's specified under /etc/networking/interfaces
<tsimpson> what error do you get?
<tsimpson> any why not use network manager?
<mbazdell> ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<mbazdell> network manager doesn't list any network interfaces
<tsimpson> if it says that it means it's not set to configure eth0
<tsimpson> so something in /etc/network/interfaces is wrong
<amichair> tsimpson: to test - open a new file in vi. press 'i', 'a', <enter>, <esc>, 'dd'. now the file consists of 'a' and 0x0a... how would you erase the 0x0a?
<mbazdell> oh knetworkmanager doesn't load.. not sure why
<mbazdell> I'm using the stable repositories
<tsimpson> amichair: I don't see that, when I press 'dd', I only have one line with 'a'
<amichair> tsimpson: ':wq' then hexdump the file... do u see it?
<amichair> or ':set list', and the $ is there
<tsimpson> I just see "a$"
<amichair> the $ is a newline character :-)
<amichair> I'm trying to get to a a-byte file containing only 'a'
<tsimpson> yeah, I noticed
<amichair> s/a-byte/1-byte/
<amichair> btw is there a cli equivalent of okteta? an editable hexdump?
<tsimpson> amichair: odd, vi must automatically append a new-line. 'echo -n a > foo' gives a file with only 'a', but vi still shows 'a$'
<tsimpson> same with nano
<mbazdell> tsimpson: thanks for the pointers.. I was able to figure out where the problem was
<mbazdell> tsimpson: turns out knetworkmanager had a stale pid file.. deleting that bad boy and rebooting fixed it
<mbazdell> which is why knetworkmanager kept failing to start and get everything working
<mbazdell> thanksa lot!
<amichair> tsimpson: just found a (bizarre) solution: use the commands ':set binary' ':set noeol' and then write the file, and the final newline is gone. of course, next time the file is edited, the newline returns. hrm.
#kubuntu 2010-06-24
<amichair> ':%!xxd' - neato!
<yangnian> hello
<yangnian> some body?
<razer> anyone here
<debrisrat> hi !
<razer> hello there
<IIVQ> hello
<razer> how's your day
<IIVQ> occasionally, in kubuntu LL, I get a fully black "background"
<debrisrat> good :)
<IIVQ> the background goes over my widgets
<IIVQ> and I can add icons to it
<IIVQ> so it appears to be a "widget" that covers all other widgets
<IIVQ> don't know how to get rid of it though
<IIVQ> it does cover both monitors, but not the 2nd desktop
<razer> probably the widget layer
<IIVQ> could be
<IIVQ> how do I get rid of it?
<razer> no idea
<IIVQ> rebooting works, but I don't want to reboot now
<razer> look at your htop
<IIVQ> pff there's so much things I need to "fix" on this distro
<razer> see if anything strange is going
<IIVQ> what's htop?
<razer> activity
<razer> system activity
<razer> press alt-f2 and then press the wave
<IIVQ> the wave?
<IIVQ> ah I see
<IIVQ> top + ncurses? eeuw
<IIVQ> I just use top, don't see anything really stragne
<razer> oh well sorry, out of ideas
<IIVQ> ok
<IIVQ> thx anyway
<razer> np
<IIVQ> the alt+F1 and alt+F2 was new for me
<IIVQ> alt+f1 is very useful, sometimes my mouse stops working
<IIVQ> that is, the buttons stop working, cursor still works
<patcito> hi
<IIVQ> hi
<patcito> does kubuntu support disk encryption using the ubiquity installer?
<IIVQ> no idea, sorry
<patcito> k
<Alumin> patcito: not sure if this answers your question, but when I installed 10.04 from CD the other day it offered to encrypt my home directory
<patcito> Alumin, desktop CD?
<Alumin> yup, just the main one from the Web site
<patcito> k, thanks
<nUboon2Age> Questions from a beginner: What program does Kontact use to sync with Palm Pilots?  Can Kontact sync with UbuntuOne like Evolution does?
<DarthFrog> kpilot
<nUboon2Age> Please forgive me if you answered this Kubuntu beginner's question already -- I lost my connection.  How do you sync Kontact with a Palm Pilot and can you sync Kontact w/ UbuntuOne like Evolution does?
<DarthFrog> kpilot
<nUboon2Age> DarthFrog: do you have experience w/ kpilot?  Is it still working in Lucid does anyone know?
<DarthFrog> I have no idea; I don't have a Palm device.  Nor do I use Kontact. :-)
<nUboon2Age> DarthFrog: ok, thank you.
<nUboon2Age> also I don't see kpilot in the current repository, so it made me wonder if it was still functional or if there was an alternative?
<DarthFrog> nUboon2Age: I just did "apt-cache search kpilot" and it came back with korganizer and a library.  So give korganizer a try.
<JontheEchidna> Oh, the author of kpilot stopped making it. It's not around anymore :(
<nUboon2Age> DarthFrog: okay i'll check korganizer out, and thanks JontheEchidna for the info.  Do you know a current alternative?
<JontheEchidna> Unfortunately no :(
<JontheEchidna> maybe gnome-pilot
<JontheEchidna> I've never had a Palm, so I've never run either kpilot or gnome-pilot
<nUboon2Age> JontheEchidna: DarthFrog: Good news for me: I checked and found another irc channel (#kpilot) here, and asked and they said there's a couple of people who are starting to develop it again.
<JontheEchidna> nice
<ranmaruhibikiya> irc://irc.synirc.net/jpopsuki-support
<DT`> has anyone ever used a cellphone as a 3g modem via bluetooth?
<DT`> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<daly> hi
<KukuNut> why is the upgrade today wants to install plasma-netbook and a bunch of games I don't want on my desktop 10.10?
<Pavel_10> I've downloaded Wicd, but it didn't auto-remove knetworkkanager.  Both are currently running.  How can I safely remove knetwork manager?
<sgrover> anyone good with AWK?
<urgyen> ok ok I give up. now what did I do to break my flash?
<urgyen> and what's it going to take to fix it?
<urgyen> uninstall gnash?
<trask_> I'm having troubles deleting some files that got interrupted during a transfer to my external HDD. Getting "Cannot remove <file> Input/output error"
<Pavel_10> I've downloaded Wicd, but it didn't auto-remove knetworkkanager.  Both are currently running.  How can I safely remove knetwork manager?
<urgyen> trask_, run fsck or whatever tool it is these days
<moetunes> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Kuwanger> How do I launch the KDE configuration tool from the command line?
<bh3w> got a question
<sushilcha> Kuwanger: did u mean 'systemsettings' ?
<Manyfold>  directory www has the following permissions drwxrwxr-x  2 root www-data 4096 2010-06-23 18:21 www
<Manyfold> my user is in the www-data group
<Manyfold> but still cannot write to the directory
<Kuwanger> If systemsettings is the program, I don't seem to have it on my system.
<Kuwanger> Manyfold: Did you login the user after adding the user to the www-data group?
<Manyfold> Kuwanger: no
<Kuwanger> Manyfold: That's probably the problem.
<Manyfold> yeah now it works, i just recently loggen in again
<Manyfold> yeah now it works, i just recently logged in again
<uwe> hallo
<Kuwanger> I've got an odd problem.  For some reason, over 100MB of memory just seems used and I can't find the source.  Including all resident memory, buffers, and cache doesn't approach the 240MB supposedly used.
<appleseed> Hello happy friends, I've a little problem and I hope someone could give advice. You know after you've done a kernel update, then you have to re-Activate the NVIDIA drivers through Hardware Drivers. When I open Hardware Drivers however, I get a Jockey crash. How can I re-activate my NVIDIA drivers in the Shell?
<Zeik> Does anyone know what would cause Cairo Dock to kill out the video playback in Dragon Player?
<anthony_> hi there.   can anybody say.... if i use gparted to repartition a drive, wil i lose grub 2. (i think it's associated with the linux distro on the partition to be changed)
<moetunes> sounds like you will anthony_
<anthony_> How do i reinstall grub. I assume i could use a live cd (usb)?
<anthony_> moetunes:  thanks for the reply
<moetunes> anthony_: if you're using 10.04 kubuntu you need to read up on grub2
<moetunes> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<anthony_> moetunes: most recently i installed linux mint, but want to use the kubuntu exclusively, that installed previously on a different partition.
<anthony_> moetunes: right. i will. thanks.
<anthony_> moetunes: i am reading up. Do you think i could boot to the live disk and just install it via synaptic? does synpatic work in live cd? (maybe not)
<moetunes> anthony_: it wouldn't save to the hdd from the livecd
<anthony_> moetunes: thanks again. there is no rush, as i can still use the storage space with mint, and get to it from kubuntu. just want everything set just right. i'll spend some time reading. Thanks again.
<moetunes> anthony_: you could set up the grub from the os you want to keep using
<anthony_> moetunes: if i set it up, while there is another one, would it just replace it? also i'm noticing that in synaptic, it shows grub is already installed in this distro...
<anthony_> moetunes: don't know how to boot to Kubuntu if grub gets disabled
<moetunes> anthony_: if you aren't going to format a partition grub should still be there to work
<tsimpson> grub is installed to the disk (not a partition) by default
<moetunes> and reads its' config from /boot
<tsimpson> but the partition it looks at is configurable
<tsimpson> and you can install thing in the LiveCD, and it's not stored to disk but in compressed RAM
<tsimpson> *things
<anthony_> moetunes: the truth is, i tried to repartition before, couldnt boot, and then reinstalled mint. (all i could think to do to get to the other os's
<anthony_> tsimpson: thanks. how do i just do grub from the live cd without continuing with install. (i thought i heard that was possible)
<Torch> anthony_: you can always reinstall grub from a live cd
<anthony_> do i just cancel after the partitioning part of the install process?
<tsimpson> the grub installer is already installed on the CD
<tsimpson> just run it manually
<Torch> anthony_: no. don't boot the installer option, run the live cd ("try out kubuntu"9
<anthony_> yeah.  but just    alt/f2  grub?
<anthony_> thanks for all the help, by the way. sorry to be a dummy
<Torch> anthony_: run a konsole session. the command is grub-install <device>, but i'm not sure if this suffices if you're in a live cd environment
 * Torch would have to look that up.
<Torch> anthony_: i don't do that everyday ;-)
<anthony_> torch: don't sweat it. i haven't spent the appropriate time looking it up..... i will
<tsimpson> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<tsimpson> see the first link, and we use regular grub rather than grub2 afaik
<anthony_> good one from the bot!
<Torch> tsimpson: it's grub2 if you didn't upgrade from earlier kubuntu versions
 * Torch has grub2 on his new install.
<tsimpson> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.98-1ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 2 kB, installed size 308 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc mipsel)
<tsimpson> but it's in universe
<tsimpson> so it should not be pre-installed
<Torch> tsimpson: no idea about that. i have it.
<tsimpson> then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD would help
<anthony_> thanks everybody.   yeah. grub2- running 10.4,    i will try from the tutorial. (though i may just leave mint, as it seems like a big project).  but most of all, thanks for the help.  later.
<j800r> ugh, konversation has gotten a little confusing lately
<j800r> that's odd. when i fire up konversation, a channel i have vop access in doesn't seem to recognise me access, yet all works fine in xchat :s
<Torch> j800r: create a raw log and show it to the devs on #konversation
<tazz> which vpn client would you guys suggest i use in kubuntu 10.04 ?
<j800r> Torch, that's if anyone's awake in #konversation lol. seems like a ghost town in there atm
<Torch> j800r: well, you know, some people need to make some money from time to time ;-)
<j800r> lol, i'm aware
<jsd> boringgg
<jsd> hahhaha
<piyatad> Hello
<olskolirc> this channel is always DEAD!
<BrotherDave> So... My sound is stuck at like the lowest volume. And when I try to use the keyboard shortcut to increase it nothing works (on a laptop). New Linux user here. :/
<BrotherDave> anyone got any thoughts?
<Torch> BrotherDave: did you check the controls in kmix?
<BrotherDave> I don't think so. :/ How to I get to kmix?
<ziyu> 能发汉语么？
<ziyu> Testing.anybody there? just reply a letter.this is first time to use this.
<Torch> BrotherDave: it's in the system tray, but hidden per default. click on the small gray triangle-shaped arrow left of the system tray to make it visible (along with the other hidden icons)
<Torch> BrotherDave: kmix is the one looking like a loudspeaker. click on it. then click on the mixer button.
<BrotherDave> I'm not seeing this small gray triangle thing.
<Torch> ziyu: don't talk to people in private without asking first.
<ziyu> Torch:sorry,just first time to use it.don't know about it too much.
<daedaluz> congratulations Kubuntu team. 10.04 is more polished than openSUSE 11,2.  No small feat.
<BrotherDave> Still can't find kmix, Torch. :/
<LjL> kubuntu.org claims KOffice 2.2.0 is available in backports, but http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=koffice&searchon=names&suite=lucid-backports&section=all says otherwise. what gives?
<Torch> BrotherDave: do you see the system tray?
<BrotherDave> Yes
<daedaluz> BrotherDave: press alt+f2 and type in kmix
<Torch> daedaluz: that only works if it's not running
<Torch> daedaluz: if it's running and hidden nothing will happen at all
<BrotherDave> Yeah, no dice.
<daedaluz> ps -A |grep kmix, see number, kill it, alt+f2 type kmix
<Torch> BrotherDave: and there's absolutely no small grayish arrow (looks like a triangle in a circle) to the left of your system tray?
<Torch> daedaluz: if kmix isn't buggy it will again start up hidden.
<BrotherDave> Only thing to the left on my systems try is "places" "applications" and a little foot icon.
<Torch> BrotherDave: er....
<Torch> BrotherDave: you're in gnome.
<BrotherDave> Oh... yes lol.
<daedaluz> also, kmix has nothing to do with this problem, check keyboard shortvuts
<daedaluz> s/shortvuts/shortcuts
 * daedaluz smacks BrotherDave.
<daedaluz> get out, now
<BrotherDave> :(
<Torch> daedaluz: now this is the third time you're giving out really bad advice.
<Torch> BrotherDave: either install and run KDE or ask in #ubuntu.
<tsimpson> LjL: apt-cache disagrees with packages.u.c
<tsimpson> 1:2.2.0-0ubuntu1~lucid1 is in lucid-backports
<BrotherDave> I have KDE, and everything works fine. I just like the feel on gnome better and was oping I could get it working on here. :/
<LjL> tsimpson: uhm well i'm not on Lucid myself... but this guy in #ubuntu says he can't get it even after enabling backports :| i guess i'll ask him whether he actually ran apt-get update
<BrotherDave> It was working all untill I downloaded some crappy audio editor.
<tsimpson> !info koffice lucid-backports
<ubottu> koffice (source: koffice): KDE Office Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2.0-0ubuntu1~lucid1 (lucid-backports), package size 12 kB, installed size 52 kB
<tsimpson> LjL: ^
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<alexs__> hello world :)
<daleglass> Hi! It seems that for some reason KDE isn't using PulseAudio. In the sound settings, PA doesn't appear as an option, and knotify4 has the /dev/snd files open, so it's using ALSA. Is there a package that's missing, perhaps?
<tsimpson> as long as you have pulseaudio installed, KDE should detect it
<BluesKaj> daleglass, lucid ?
<daleglass> BluesKaj: yep
<BluesKaj> daleglass, I noticed that PA wasn't included when I did a clean install 2 weeks ago , even after updates it didn't come down the pipe .Maybe the devs got the message that pci audio cards benefit more than the onboards so it's become optional in the repos.
<daleglass> PA is running, though
<tsimpson> Kubuntu never used pulse by default, only if you installed it manually or also have ubuntu/gnome installed
<daleglass> http://imagebin.ca/view/11zW-8.html
<daleglass> hmm, that is odd. I think some gnome app might have pulled PA in
<DT`> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<knxville> Do any of you wisemen know how to change Konversation Tray Icon?
<daleglass> well, right now sound on my laptop is broken, and it seems ALSA and PA are conflicting. So, how would I convince KDE to use PA?
<DT`> has anyone ever used a cellphone as a 3g modem via bluetooth?
<BluesKaj> daleglass, PA works best with pci cards that have more extaensive options/capabilities than laptop audio , PA is basically redundant on a laptop , providing another layer of unnecessary audio processing . You might consider removing PA becuase it's probly conflicting with alsa.
<xwarman_> hi
<xwarman_> i have a problem with the suspend /resume mode of lucid. whom /how can I tell sth about that?
<DT`> i have never gotta suspend/resume to work from 7.10 on up. good luck with that one
<jimmy51_> is there a repo app for PCB design?
<jimmy51_> !info geda
<ubottu> geda (source: geda-gaf): GPL EDA -- Electronics design software (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.6.1-1 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<xwarman_> thank you. but it works nearly fine... and worked sometimes in past
<xwarman_> so... if someone can help me...
<LjL> jimmy51_: "apt-cache search pcb" certainly shows a few. i suppose also KTechLab might be useful if you want a KDE app.
<jimmy51_> hmmm
<jimmy51_> i'll check that
<jimmy51_> i just installed geda but haven't tried it yet
<DT`> ok, i just updated and now my wireless card is GONE
<DT`> how do i find out which chipset my wifi card uses?
<xwarman_> if I use suspend mode in lucid, system comes up, just after it seems to sleep. can someone help me?
<xwarman_> or tell me, how I can send a bug report for that?
<BluesKaj> DT`, lspci in the terminal , and look for Wireless Network Adapter
<DT`> yeah, i was able to find it
<DT`> also found out i'm not the only guy who can't get his atheros to work :/
<rav> hello. i turned on my laptop today and the bluetooth icon on the system tray is grey, and all the context menu options are disabled. this didn't happen before
<DT`> rav: do you have a switch to turn bluetooth on or off?
<rav> DT`: it's the same as the wireless switch, and i'm on wifi right now
<DT`> odd, normally there are two switches, one for each
<BluesKaj> DT , lsmod | grep ath  , does it show ath9k ?
<DT`> BluesKaj: didn't show me anything
<DT`> just went to the next line
<BluesKaj> ok ,try ath9k
<DT`> same thing
<user> hello
<BluesKaj> ok, then you ptobly need to look for the ath9k driver in your package manager
<rmrfslash> where can I get kubuntu lucid altenate installer so I can encryupt partitions?
<rmrfslash> on the kubuntu page I don't see anyting off the bat pertaining to this
<DT`> BluesKaj: search for ath9k gets me nothing
<rmrfslash> and the "regular" cd just allows you to encrypt your home dir
<DT`> you can set your partition so that only root can mount them
<BluesKaj> DT`, maybe your network is hidden , if so ,sudo lshw -c Network , should show it . You'll need help from some more knowledgable than me to enable it.
<DT`> http://pastebin.org/356344
<DT`> what does that mean "unclaimed" ?
<BluesKaj> DT`, alt + f2,  kdesudo kate /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state make sure these are set : NetworkingEnabled=true and WirelessEnabled=true
<DT`> BluesKaj: yep, both are set to true
<DT`> well i have to leave, guess i'll fight with it some more later
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> can somebody help me with claws mail? If i want to download mails via imap it doesnt do anything, no protocol entry, no crash, no nothing
<jwc44> hi
<jwc44> hi
<jwc44> 안녕하세요
<urgyen> nice font
<DarthFrog> !kr | jwc44
<jwc44> 네
<DarthFrog> jwc44: English, please.
<jwc44> ok
<Pici> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<jwc44> Cairo was in the dock for Kubuntu
<santosh> hie frnds
<santosh> any1 here ?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<santosh> pici , hieee
<santosh> otherday someone here asked me about blank black screen appeared after login, and i got solution for that
<santosh> k bye guys , am leaving
<trakinas> hi all! Im having issues with my audio device. I used not to... I can't read the message that popups up, but it basically get stuck sometimes or skip. is there anywhere I can check for the messages Kde shows?
<JontheEchidna> trakinas: what version of kubuntu?
<trakinas> 9.04
<trakinas> never had troubles before. is started about a month or so.
<JontheEchidna> hmm, in 10.04 there is the feature to check the old notifications by clicking the "i" button in the tray, but that's probably not in 9.04
<trakinas> yeah. I thought about clicking there, but there is nothing there.
<JontheEchidna> you could try hitting the "Prt Scr" button on the keyboard really quickly when the error pops up, so that it would take a screenshot
<trakinas> heheheh. the trouble is how to reproduce it... it shows up once and never again.
<trakinas> it says something about Amarok not being able to use the audio device.
<trakinas> though I can play... is it just annoying that it does not play smoothly....
<Matisse> can somebody help me with claws mail? If i want to download mails via imap it doesnt do anything, no protocol entry, no crash, no nothing
<clarnist> hello guys
<clarnist> can anybody help me with unpacking rar in ark?
<BluesKaj> clarnist,  use unp , it decompresses anything
<clarnist> but i wonna to use the gui
<BluesKaj> !ark
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<howdoi> i have a number of plasmoids running (i can see then 'ticked' when i filter 'running' in the widget adder) and I cant see them on the daskboard nor any workspace nor desktop... whats the best way to kill them off?
<dahud> The default network manager is giving me lip.  Is there an alternative?
<urgyen> !wicd
<dahud> thanks
<urgyen> guess it doesn't know or doesn't like me
<BluesKaj> !pure kde
<urgyen> :-)
<trakinas> seriously, how can something that was working flawless sometime a go stop working properly from day to night?
<BluesKaj> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<patti> anyone there?
<bendersteed> well
<bendersteed> there are some..
<mika__> hi, what should i do/install/change after upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04? like i've just found out that there is kmozillahelper for firefox integration, search bar in dolphin..... what else?
<bendersteed> for mozilla there is also a oxygen theme
<bendersteed> and plasma notify
<_2> ?
<_2> /ban *quassel@*
<Pici> Uh. No.
<mika__> bendersteed: how do i get them ? (oxygen theme and plasma notify... theme i think mozilla website, the other? is a plugin or a package?)
<bendersteed> it is a plugin, and a theme both from firefox addons site
<bendersteed> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/12196/
<bendersteed> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59338/
<bendersteed> there you are both of em and firefox is sweet
<mika__> bendersteed: i kinda already have the oxygen theme, but it's not installed, the icons are them though........ anything else i should install ? (for firefox or kubuntu in general)
<bendersteed> well I like softtasks plasmoid for task manager, really customizable. And konversation instead of quassel..
<bendersteed> i use colibri notifications instead of the native ones. They are like ubuntu notifications
<mika__> ok, thank you :)
<Kuwanger> For some reason, on first startup, my system reports about 49MB free with "free -m" (the right column of the "-/+ buffers/cache:" line).  If I restart the system, my system reports about 160MB free with "free -m".  It's like the first startup is leaking ~110MB.
<avihay> humm, it would be nice to have a detailed memory usage by process, and run a diff on it
<Kuwanger> avihay: Like ps axu?
<avihay> yhe, I'm just going over the man page
<avihay> yes, looks detaild enough, now you just need to reinstall :->
 * Kuwanger tries the diff idea.
<Kuwanger> bbiab
<avihay> well?
<Kuwanger> Well, now it's not doing it. :/  I guess it's less shutdown/reboot related as random startup related.
<Kuwanger> I'll try restarting/shutting down a few more times to see if I can trigger it again.
<slow-motion> hi
<unholy> anyone know how to easily extract a iso from multiplae rar archives? .r00 and crap?
<unholy> no one?
<jimmy51_> is there a "pastebin" for files?
<Trama> hola a todos
<Kuwanger> avihay: No luck.  I guess I'll just have to keep track and hope it happens again (or, well, never happens again, but I doubt that).
<hish> hey guys
<hish> i have some issue
<hish> is there anybody can
<hish> help me
<hish> I have dell E5400 laptop
<hish> i install kubuntu 10.04 on
<hish> everything going smooth
<hish> but the problem with the Audio
<hish> it so noise
<hish> any Idea
<ghostcube> Scherenhaenden: we can talk here if you want :D
<CQ> hello, how do I manually restart the upgrade to lucid after having stopped it earlier?
<CQ> kupdate-something I think it was?
<wwx22> anyone know anything about shared libs?  I run file and it says a particular executable file is linked against Gnu/linux 2.6.9 and it doesn't execute
<wwx22> I'm assuming I'm missing a package or something
<corigo> Just (possibly foolishly) updated to the latest and greatest as suggested by the update manager, and on restart X11 complains and want's to open in Low Graphics mode. Any suggestions?
<wwx22> You can try backing up you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file by copying to something like xorg.conf.bak.
<wwx22> 10.04 should be able to run without an xorg.conf now by autodetecting everything
<wwx22> which works decently well on single monitor machines.  I have trouble with it on my dual monitor setup.  I have to create an xorg.conf that properly sets up the two displays
<snarkster> when i logout and try to do remote login to a different box with xdmcp active it doesnt show up. what do i need to do to make kdm see that broadcast
<snarkster> kdm is not seeing xdmcp broadcasts
<Lindows> whats the name of the kubuntu dev channel?
<daleglass> Hmm. What is a good tool for drawing things like diagrams? I'd like something that can draw polygons, arcs, triangles, etc, precisely. Like being able to specify the exact angles in a triangle
<snarkster> Dia is almost like visio
<daleglass> snarkster: I mean like: http://www.mathsrevision.net/gcse/trig2.gif
<daleglass> something where I don't have to draw approximately, but can actually say "that angle has to be 60 degrees"
<snarkster> hmm
<snarkster> some sort of graphing program.
<snarkster> nothing pops up when i do a search.
<snarkster> good luck
<oxymoron> I want to run this script/code everytime I login to my account in Kubuntu:
<oxymoron>       for p in kdevplatform kdevelop kdevelop-pg-qt php php-docs quanta; do
<oxymoron>       cs $p
<oxymoron>       cmakekde
<oxymoron>       done;
<FloodBotK2> oxymoron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oxymoron>       kbuildsycoca4
<oxymoron> lol
<oxymoron> Sorry I meant this bashcode: http://pastebin.com/MJaJy6xk
<thurgal> movie
<Apollonovich> so...since I upgraded to lucid, my machine can't properly interact with my dvd drives.
<Apollonovich> to verify that the problem was ubuntu, I successfully did a clean re-install, and the machine had no difficulty booting from the drives, or installing from cdrom media.
<Apollonovich> but I can't read or write cdroms from kde.
<Apollonovich> [   36.409160] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 357048
<Apollonovich> [   40.028076] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code
<Apollonovich> [   40.028081] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<Apollonovich> [   40.028085] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]
<Apollonovich> [   40.028091] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: L-EC uncorrectable error
<FloodBotK2> Apollonovich: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Apollonovich> [   40.028096] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 05 72 b8 00 00 01 00
<Apollonovich> ok, I posted the /var/log/messages output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/454690/
<BluesKaj> the wallet always asking for a pw for wifi connect after login, is getting boring...any fixes out there ?
<Apollonovich> ok, seriously?  the QC on lucid blows.  since I upgraded, things have broken left and right.  So I spent half my work day today reinstalling and getting everything set back up.  And my original problems are still there, only now the nvidia binary driver is also acting up.  this is retarded.  yeah, I get it, it's free, but don't put out a release until you test crap a little more.  I'm going back to suse.
 * bongfrog is having serious issues with network-manager and it's continuning insistance that it is unmanaged.   I have googled for two days now.   I though I had it working yesterday (well it was working but then I had to reboot)   any tips?
 * bongfrog is running 10.04.   Everything was great until a reboot a couple of days ago then boom.  I thought that network-manager problems were fix after 9.04.   I have changed managed=true in /etc/Networkmanager/nm-system-settings.conf, played with /etc/networking/interfaces   GOOGLE has no more solutions that I can find.  Help
<Apollonovich> what exactly happened to the grub configuration on 10.04?  I can't find menu.lst, nor can I figure out how to get to a grub prompt or otherwise configure it.
<bongfrog> Apollonovich:   grub2 is very different.   Look at the ubuntu wiki for grub2
 * bongfrog is not sure if grub2 is a ste forward....
<bongfrog> er step
<BluesKaj> !grub2 | Apollonovich
<ubottu> Apollonovich: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Apollonovich> bongfrog: yeah, I just noticed the /etc/grub.d directory.  it's much more opaque than the old grub.  i'm really starting to miss the simplicity of the days of slackware 7.
<Apollonovich> I mean, I use ubuntu cause I no longer have time to tinker with everything and just want things to work.  It's kind of infuriating when I upgrade and find everything broken.
<Apollonovich> (moreover, when things have changed so much since the days when I *did* have time to tinker that I have to relearn everything in order to do so)
 * bongfrog also missed the simpler day of only using certain hardware that was known to work and just a commandline for networking.   grin
<Apollonovich> hehehehe
<Apollonovich> on that topic...i'm finding in the googlesphere that apparently all_generic_ide=1 is a solution to my non-functioning dvd-ram drives -- are you familiar with this option?  it makes me leery, since it sounds like the sort of thing that will cripple my SATA drives in order to make the legacy systems work.
<bongfrog> Apollonovich: the wiki has a good description of what to change for dual boot and such.  Not all that bad if you forget all you know of grub(1)
<BluesKaj> I'm afraid the efforts to develop a new release every 6 mos is misguided. It just creates too may problems for those using kubuntu on the job and at home.
<bongfrog> Apollonovich: sorry bro, I have not had to fight that battle yet.   Guess it is not so bad to have an old laptop sometimes.  grin
<Apollonovich> BluesKaj: agreed.  I don't mind as much on my home machine, where bleeding edge is sometimes nice, but I'm really leaning towards just buying a SLES license for the office.
<bongfrog> BluesKaj: I agree especialy since 10.04 is a LTS release and should have a bit more testing and a bit less new features (read as: use 9.10 and just the stable important fixes)
<BluesKaj> SLES license ? sorry I'm a home user and retired , so I'm not familiar with that.
<Apollonovich> BluesKaj: suse enterprise == well tested commercial linux with KDE desktop.
<BluesKaj> bongfrog, yeah, I'm somewhat disappointed with lucid's lack of maturity, so to speak.
<BluesKaj> Apollonovich, ahh
<Apollonovich> I dunno...I'm extremely frustrated with lucid.  upon upgrading, I had nepomuk eating my entire system's ram...kernel panics due to bugs in the install kernel's disk subsystem...unusable optical drives...printing that worked from firefox, but not from any kde apps....the list just goes on.
<bongfrog> Apollonovich: on my music computer (runs the realtime kernel) i have had very good luck with fadora 12 but I am sure Network -manager would bite my ass there also if I used it,   grin
<Apollonovich> hehehe
<bongfrog> ps if you have the network-manager ass bite take a look in /var/lib/Network-Manager/Network-Manager.state then restart it.       have great days all.....
<BluesKaj> NM is a real pita , for alot of wifi users ...I just dump it in favour of /etc/network/interfaces for my desktop linux boxes running ethernet
<Apollonovich> excellent.  yet another snag.  Apparently, in lucid, you can't get the nvidia binary drivers to work unless you uninstall the experimental nouveau x.org driver because of a conflict.  yet another example of shoddy/nonexistent testing.
<solidturtle> I would know how do I disable gconf automatically startup at session?
#kubuntu 2010-06-25
<gustavo__> ?
<Ezros> Hey everyone, can someone help me get my games to work on Kubuntu?
<Ezros> O
<Ezros> I'm trying to play Heroes of Newerth and it won't load.
<Ezros> Well, it loaded once and then it crashed
<Ezros> And now it just won't load
<Ezros> Super laggy
<murky> interprice
<murky> 9.10 server on muysql
<Ezros> Can someone help me do this: Linux Supp: Also add glxinfo, uname -a, /etc/X11/xorg.conf ( glxinfo | grep -i "opengl\|direct\|server\|client"; lspci | grep -i vga; uname -a for summary)
<Cay> Hey guys!
<Cay> I just bought a Sony Vaio VPCF127FX and tried slapping ubuntu on it, all was well and file except I couldn't do multi-monitor and my touchpad didn't work. That was till I decided to install the nvidia drivers, now I cannot get video to display on my laptop :(
<Cay> hap hap
<TN-048> Anyone know of a keyboard status applet that accually works?
<H2OyJaBoN> hello!
<QpSmiley> I am running Kubuntu 64 bit, how do I install 32bit chrome?
<Typos_King> QpSmiley:    I'd think you'd just simply install it the same way any other app :)
<QpSmiley> When I get the chrome 32bit .deb package it says wrong architecture i386
<QpSmiley> (I'm a linux noobie :D_
<Typos_King> do they have a 64bit .deb?
<QpSmiley> yes but there is no 64 bit flash player
<QpSmiley> =[
<Typos_King> QpSmiley:     any 32bit app should be able to run just fine on a 64bit hardware, there's backward compatibility, soooo, you should be able to install chrome 32bit anyway, using dpkg -i PACKAGENAME;, however, you should also be able to just use the 32bit libflashplayer.so as well
<QpSmiley> will 32bit flash player work in a 64bit browser?
<QpSmiley> so i sudo cd to my directory
<Typos_King> should, sure
<QpSmiley> and then dpkg -i chrome-install.deb
<Typos_King> yes, don't forget to 'sudo' :)
<QpSmiley> is cd the thing that moves you between directories
<Typos_King> yes
<Typos_King> you can just launch Dolphin and use that
<QpSmiley> i dont understand
<QpSmiley> nvm
<QpSmiley> I understand
<Typos_King> Dolphin, is the file manager
<QpSmiley> it says  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<tsimpson> you need to use "sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i ..." to install a 32bit package in a 64bit system
<Typos_King> QpSmiley:     yeah, tsimpson  is correct, so ^
<QpSmiley> okay lets see if that worked brb
<QpSmiley> can you say the force architecture command again
<QpSmiley> sorry xD
<Typos_King> sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i PACKAGENAME
<Pavel_10> can anyone teach me how to find a crash log?
<DarthFrog> Pavel_10: Check /var/log
<CQ> hello, I just upgraded from karmic to lucid, and now my home server is stuck at the moving dots screen at bootup... no prompt, no errors on the alt-f1 console, same for older kernels ... any ideas?
<DarthFrog> Try booting into recovery mode and see if any errors are reported.
<CQ> no errors, I'm in an old debian partition though so I can probably do maintenance
<CharlesOberg> I have a question, and yes I am ignorant as I am not PC savvy.
<CharlesOberg> Is there a Kubuntu Manual I can download somewhere so I can learn more about before Iload Kubuntu to my old PC?
<CQ> CharlesOberg: the best way to do it if you don't need anything on the old pc is to just install it.... else use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ to install a live distro to a USB stick and test it first
<CharlesOberg> That is an awesome idea.
<CharlesOberg> I will try the stick first, just to mesh it out.
<CharlesOberg> I am ready to throw Winblows out the window.
<CQ> CharlesOberg: what you can do is install virtualbox and run windows in a virtual machine... really easy, and you do need ot for some tools I've found
<CQ> CharlesOberg: best of both worlds that way
<CharlesOberg> Ah, okay.I am looking up virtualbox right now.
<ar> hello all
<h4nnibal> Hai! all, I have installed many useful apps and configured it well.I would like to make a Live CD/DVD for my current installation.Is there any script that automates the process?
<h4nnibal> Please help.
<tsimpson> !customlivecd | h4nnibal
<ubottu> h4nnibal: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ofirk> Are there any major differences between the CD image and DVD image?
<tsimpson> ofirk: the DVD image has both the live installer and the alternate installer
<tsimpson> that's about it
<ofirk> tsimpson: I read a post on ubuntuforums says that the DVD as all main on it so you don;t need an internet connection while installing...
<ofirk> so there are 2 benefits to the DVD
<tsimpson> you don't need a internet connection when installing from the CD either
<tsimpson> and no, it does not have all of main on it
<tsimpson> you read a post from someone who is misinformed
<ofirk> so there is 1 benefit...
<ofirk> I am working on the new download page for kubuntu.org
<ofirk> and I am trying to explain way we offer a DVD
<tsimpson> the only benefit while installing is that you have the option to use the live installer, or the alternate installer
<tsimpson> it also has the core packages needed (usable by apt-get) on the DVD
<tsimpson> so you can use it for some packages when you don't have an internet connection
<ofirk> It seems that avg. users won't understand the differences...
<ofirk> I think I will just point to the images with no explanations to avoid confusion
<ofirk> tsimpson: what do you think?
<h4nnibal> ubottu: Thanks for your help.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> ofirk: just mention that it combines the Live install and alternate install I guess
<ofirk> tsimpson: yeah, thanks for your time!
<tsimpson> :)
<[ade]> moinmoin. i'm trying to set up dual-head in kubuntu 10.04. using systemsettings, I can get the layout right, but this isn't preserved across reboots -- after a reboot i'm back to cloned monitors. is there a way of making the dual-head setup persistent (short of just writing an /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- I know i can bang it into shape that way)
<apparle> hello guys
<apparle> I am able to connect with my BSNL EV-DO USB modem with wvdial, but how to connect using knetworkmanager
<CQ> hello, i just upgraded to lucid and the system hangs permanently at the startup screen with the logo and white dots... no consoles or error messages on teh other terminals, ctrl-alt-del reboots so the kernel isn't hung....
<CQ> i have a live dist booted so I can edit config files etc.
<[ade]> CQ: i had something like that just today where i had messed up xorg.conf, so no display or anything. when the machine is up, can you ping it or ssh in to it? that'd give you access to the logfiles and dmsg of the running system.
<CQ> [ade]: I get no login prompt on any text consoles....
<[ade]> obviously ping or ssh would only work if you have another machine on the same network, yeah.
<CQ> ssh is not the problem, the problem is that logins aren't enabled yet, even with the recovery boot at that time
<CQ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/523484 this was the problem....
<apparle> CQ: you could boot with quiet and splash removed so that you can see the boot messages
<CQ> apparle: ureadahead in /var on a separate filesystem is the problem...
<apparle> CQ: I don't understand that
<lumm> someone ever got the remote for vlc working with iphone ?
<lumm> http://hobbyistsoftware.com/VLCSetup-linux.php according to this setup. my phone claims that there is vlc running but it cant axs it.
<lumm> got it to work now ;)
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<evilsherpa> hey all, should gnome-system-monitor be running, and should it be using 90%+ of my cpu?
<Torch> evilsherpa: no and no ;-)
<pinoyoragon> wicd 1.7.0 doesn't work in wired on kubuntu 10.04 any help please?
<BluesKaj> pinoyoragon, does network manager work (knetworkmanager)
<pinoyoragon> BluesKaj: i removed it because its inconsistent and most of the time doesnt work in wifi, im an avid fan of wicd but when i upgraded my system to 10.04 and installed wicd 1.7.0 suddenly i cant connect to wired
<BluesKaj> pinoyoragon, ok , what we should try is to use a purist approach , no guis just settings in /etc/network/interfaces, you'll need to diable wicd for this to work. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<BluesKaj> err disable wicd
<BluesKaj> pinoyoragon_, i use this setup on 2 ethernet connected linuxboxes without any probs
<odla> can the kubuntu iso be dd on to a usb?
<ArGGu^^> odla you want to boot the kubuntu install from usb?
<ArGGu^^> *installer
<odla> ArGGu^^: yup ... i could use unetbootin but i prefer dd ... if it isn't an option i'll use unetbootin
<howlymowly> hi.. i just wanted to ask..  in the kubuntu 10.04 pre-release version there was a program, i think its name was: "playmouth-set-theme" , to change the plymouth theme... seems like it is gone since the LTS version was released..  is it possible to change the plamouth bootloader theme somehow?
<howlymowly> *plymouth
<ArGGu^^> odla never tried but it might work
<BluesKaj> !plymouth
<BluesKaj> !info plymouth
<ubottu> plymouth (source: plymouth): graphical boot animation and logger - main package. In component main, is required. Version 0.8.2-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 111 kB, installed size 444 kB
<ArGGu^^> odla I mean that dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/usbstick. Might work.
<howlymowly> odla: that's easy... just use the program "usb-creator"
<ArGGu^^> but unetbootin will definitely work
<BluesKaj> howlymowly, dunno there may be different themes , but I don't see it unril I shut down , you can change the lofin manager look and splashscreens in system settings
<howlymowly> there exist versions for kde and gtk:  usb-creator-kde, usb-creator-gtk
<howlymowly> odla: usb-creator-kde  is available via packet manager
<howlymowly> BluesKaj: that's right.. but plymouthg is not about the login manager.. its about the bootsplach directly after grub
<BluesKaj> howlymowly, I don't see the bootsplash on mine ..
<BluesKaj> just the login
<howlymowly> odla: usb-creator takes an iso loads it onto an usb deivce and makes that device bootable.. ..  fits for almost all linux live cds
<howlymowly> BluesKaj: why is that :)?
<BluesKaj> howlymowly, good question, but I think the login theme might take over from it if it's not default , but different
<howlymowly> BluesKaj: well.. it doesn't on my computer :) .. but that isn#t such a bad idea anyway.. i'll look on google how to disable plymouth boot manager...
<BluesKaj> howlymowly, at least that's what I'm seing anyway
<BluesKaj> plymouth isn'treally a manager
<skamster> hello all.. i've got some problems with xorg..
<skamster> i've installed a second screen, what works, but xorg is now very very fast on 100%
<skamster> i've the 256.35-driver for my nvidia-card
<skamster> and as graphiccard a quadro fx 1600m
<skamster> i also used the repo-drivers first..
<skamster> hope, someone could help me..
<skamster> this is my xorg.conf
<skamster> http://pastebin.com/neYZ8BtJ
<slow-motion> hi
<skamster> no one here who knows xorg?
<ToxinPowe> skamster: nop, I have dual screen and nvidia 195, sry
<skamster> and it works good?
<ToxinPowe> yes
<ToxinPowe> 8600GT
<skamster> mmh..
<skamster> strange.. i don't think that my card should be so slow..
<ToxinPowe> of course not =)
<BluesKaj> skamster, check your framerate with glxgears , with your card it should up around 15k in 5 secs
<BluesKaj> full screeen should still be around 3-4k
<ToxinPowe> apt-get install mesa-utils for glxgears =)
<skamster> Result in initialscreen: 46457 frames in 5.0 seconds
<skamster> and in fullscreen: 3949 frames in 5.0 seconds
<skamster> (a average)
<skamster> isn't glxgears in the nvidia-sw? ;)
<ToxinPowe> nop
<skamster> ok.. then i learned something new today :D
<skamster> BluesKaj: so i think, this result is normal.. but not the cpu-usage on normal (2d) working
<skamster> :s
<skamster> ah, i've seen, that one of my cpu-cores is down on 800Mhz..
<skamster> but it shouldn't.. maybe..?
<duster1959> 256 users
<duster1959> is any people here
<Quintasan> duster1959: if you have a question just ask it, ppl sit here all the time so someone will answer it
<duster1959> oke, how to insert nick by button
<duster1959> in quassel
<Hazamonzo> Hey folks. ATI support for kubuntu still pretty poor? Or is it just me? I have a pretty new card and have problems with both the flgrx and radeon HD drivers :(
<Hazamonzo> I found this thread and its the same card as i have. As you can see the last post says the card is working correctly as of.,.. April 15th
<Hazamonzo> I have thr flgrx drivers installed already. And i update my system everytime im prompted. Should i have the latest and greatest flgrx drivers?
<BluesKaj> Hazamonzo, just give thanks that your fglrx drivers are still working properly :)
<Hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Heheh. define "properly"?
<BluesKaj> uhm, not crashing to a black creen and blinking cursor :)
<Hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Ouch
<BluesKaj> my box with ati onboard x200m is running W7 , ..very poor graphics on lucis
<BluesKaj> err lucid
<BluesKaj> the other computers have nvidia graphics, one with an old 7600gt which still serves as a media server in the TV room
<Kuwanger> avihay: Good news (and bad news).  I suffered the same problem again.  And I think I know the cause.
<Kuwanger> avihay: I think the problem is linked to ureadahead.  I say this because I had the same problem again after uninstalling avahi-daemon and samba.  Those, I believe, change /etc/init[.d]/ and cause a rescan to occur.
<Kuwanger> avihay: Having said that, I'm looking over the ps listing.  As far as I can tell, the missing memory isn't in processes.  Perhaps it was in shared memory?
<Kuwanger> I think I'll reinstall avahi-daemon and restart and use ipcs to get shared memory information.
<Kuwanger> Any other ideas on where to look for possible memory usage?
<Kuwanger> bbs
<naigi> ...
<Kuwanger> Yep, reinstalling avahi-daemon caused it to happen again.  Unfortunately, the leak isn't in shared memory. :/
<Kuwanger> I also found a bug report matching my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/501715
 * Kuwanger sees if the shrinking the tracing buffer trick works.
<Kuwanger> Well, that was it.  And I was able to reset the tracing buffer size.
<Kuwanger> Though, /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs is still seemingly mounted.
<odla> how can i create a bootable live usb? i've tried dd but that doesn't seem to work
<bazhang> odla, unetbootin
<odla> bazhang: unetbootin doesn't seem to work ... it says unetbootin when i reboot then the screen is blank
<bazhang> odla, then it was a bad 'burn' ; sometimes takes me a couple of tries to get it right
<36DAASUXO> does anyone have any idea when 4.5RC1 will packets will be released?
<avihay> Kuwanger: Well, good work, the launchpad bug page is already full with discussions, looks like you were also right on the money
 * Kuwanger is going to see how much ureadhead helps.
<Kuwanger> avihay: Shame it's some obtuse kernel setting, though.  That just makes it harder to diagnose. :/
<Kuwanger> Well, thanks for letting me rant.  At least now I know of a workaround.
<Kuwanger> Well, playing around with bootchart and ureadahead as suggested by one of the people who worked on it...I've discovered that ureadahead doesn't help my startup time at all.
<ragnarok_> Anyone here?
<DarthFrog> nobody but us chickens.
<ragnarok_> Any ideas as to why kubuntu wont recognise my monitors max resolution?
<DarthFrog> Perhaps your video driver doesn't support that rez?
<ragnarok_> >.>
<DarthFrog> The new way that X is configured is great when it gets it right.  But it can be ... difficult when it gets it wrong.
<DarthFrog> To get the max rez, if it isn't autodetected, might well involve you having to set the modeline manually in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<ragnarok_> not only is the resolution smal, but everything looks ugly
<ragnarok_> fonts look kinda blurry
<DarthFrog> What video card do you have?
<ragnarok_> uhm
<ragnarok_> h/o
<ragnarok_>  Graphics:  Card nVidia NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] X.Org 1.7.6 Res: 1024x768@0.0hz
<ragnarok_> works almost fine with gnome
<ragnarok_> at least when i dont have the propritary driver enabled
<DarthFrog> And what driver are you using now?
 * ragnarok_ Shrugs
<ragnarok_> just installed kubuntu-desktop from gnome
<DarthFrog> Then it's not a KDE vs. GNOME issue.
<ragnarok_> Any ideas on what to do?
<DarthFrog> Try setting the rez using krandr.
<DarthFrog> or SystemSettings.
<ragnarok_> it show the max resolution as 1024x768 no matter what i do
<DarthFrog> then it's a limitation of the video driver.
<ragnarok_> heh
<ragnarok_> any way to check what driver im using?
<DarthFrog> Yeah.  Scan /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ragnarok_>  heh
<ragnarok_> what exactly am i looking for
<ragnarok_> text is really hard to read
<DarthFrog> One of the load module lines will be the video driver.  look for "Module class: X.Org Video Driver"
<ragnarok_> ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
<ragnarok_> (II) LoadModule: "nv"
<ragnarok_> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
<ragnarok_> (II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<FloodBotK1> ragnarok_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthFrog> The floodbot will ban you if you do that again.
<DarthFrog> You have the open-source 2D driver.
<ragnarok_> yeah i noticed
<ragnarok_> >.>
<ragnarok_> heh
<ragnarok_> i need to reboot but cant for like an hour
<DarthFrog> You could try the open-source 3D driver, nouveau. (which doesn't work) or the prop. nvidia drivers.
<DarthFrog> !nvidia | ragnarok_
<ubottu> ragnarok_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ragnarok_> heh
<ragnarok_> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so
<ragnarok_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/455110/
<lamozx> всем привет. тут помогают нубам?)
<DarthFrog> !ru | lamozx
<ubottu> lamozx: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lamozx> oh, sorry)
<[Screamo]> heh
<DarthFrog> I wonder what that actually says?  :-)
<[Screamo]> lol
<[Screamo]> DarthFrog, did you look at that link i posted?
<DarthFrog> Who are you??
<[Screamo]> erm
<[Screamo]> the guy with vid driver issue
<[Screamo]> dont remeberwhatmy nick was
<DarthFrog> Ah.  You were ragnarok_?
<[Screamo]> and my space bar isnt workingcorrectly
<[Screamo]> oh yeah
<DarthFrog> In which case, you are using the nouveau driver and that is likely the source of your problem.
<[Screamo]> heh
<[Screamo]> how do i switch
<DarthFrog> So, if it were me, I'd "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau" and reboot.
<DarthFrog> And cross my fingers. ;-)
<[Screamo]> heh
<[Screamo]> bbl
<DarthFrog> Actually, that's not all I'd do.  I'd configure the xorg.conf file to use the nv driver.
<[Screamo]> heh
<DarthFrog> So did it work?
<[Screamo]> got my resolution back :D
<[Screamo]> didnt have to remove thr drivers
<[Screamo]> well
<[Screamo]> i removed the prop drivers from gnome, then installed kubuntu-desktop, then switched without rebooting
<cuco> when i run the Users and Groups Administration the GUI has no option to modify the users. I assume running it using "sudo" will work, but how can I get privilegies from the GUI?
<DarthFrog> As a work around, press ALT-F2 and type "kdesu systemsettings".
<cuco> DarthFrog: I assume there is a bug open about this issue?
<DarthFrog> I have no idea.  And it's perhaps not a bug so much as a missing feature. :-)
<cuco> arg... if I click on the icon in system-settings, it does ask for a password
<cuco> if I run it manually it does not. nice.
<Whisky`> KBluetooth was greyed out so I quit it, how do I start it again?
<Whisky`> ?
<Quintasan> Whisky`: go to Menu -> Internet -> KBluetooh
<Quintasan> Whisky`: or just press ALT+F2 and type kbluetooth there
<Whisky`> thanks Quintasan  :)
<Quintasan> Whisky`: no problem :D
<anthony_> hi
<anthony_> fr ? i have a probleme ?
<BluesKaj> !fr | anthony
<ubottu> anthony: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<c3l> why doesnent wine in kubuntu have EsounD Drive?
<c3l> it does in ubuntu
<ZidaneT> Hi guys, quick question.  how does quassel measure up against xchat?  i'm a long term user of xchat, and noticed the shiny quassel client came installed by default.
<ZidaneT> uh-oh, too late, time to restart for updates. :)
<c3l> why doesnent wine in kubuntu have EsounD Drive?
<c3l> as sound driver
<ricardo_> oi
<[Screamo]> Why is there no clock on the panel =/
<c3l> why doesnent wine in kubuntu have EsounD Drive as sound drive??
<Nerran> Hi guys, is there a way to disable the auto reopening of all programs which were open at shutdown?
<[Screamo]> Nerran, Yes, hold on a sec
<avihay> Nerran: system settings -> advanced tab -> session manager
<[Screamo]> Nerran, Menu> Computer> System Settings> Advanced tab> session manager
<[Screamo]> damn it
<[Screamo]> >.>
<Nerran> ah thanks :)
<[Screamo]> Lag =/
<avihay> [Screamo]: it got removed somehow and you can just ad a new one
<avihay> :->
<avihay> ad->add
<[Screamo]> yeah but it would not let me add another one
<avihay> then tell it to remove the old one?
<avihay> ok, I don't see how
<[Screamo]> the old one wasnt there =/
<avihay> ok, is your panle locked?
<[Screamo]> No
<[Screamo]> i should mention i figured it out
<avihay> double click, right?
<[Screamo]> the panel ended up crashing and restarting
<[Screamo]> then it let me add it
<avihay> well, chalk it up to great software engineering!
<[Screamo]> =/
<[Screamo]> that would make the 3rd time in one hour the panel crashed
<avihay> mine crashes on average once a month
<[Screamo]> gnome panel never crashes on me =/
<Torch> on me neither.
<Torch> never use it.
<avihay> :->
<Torch> kde4 doesn't even have a panel process that could crash
<makerprofaze> hi all
<makerprofaze> can someone tell/point me the way to make direct panel widgets/shortcuts that open folder windows?
<makerprofaze> (to panels)
<makerprofaze> (plasma panels)
<luix182> hola
<luix182> hi?
<makerprofaze> I hit add widgets, drag icons from app launch menu, then change icon settings/application/command then go back and change icon/delete supported file types
<makerprofaze> howdy luix182
<luix182> amm any speak spanish??
<makerprofaze> if anyone knows a faster way, do tell
<makerprofaze> It seems I'll have to do this for anything that doesn't actually show up in the application launch menu
<luix182> uuhhmm
<luix182> bye xD
<slow-motion> n8
<makerprofaze> is this actually kde/plasma/dolphin or kubuntu related?
<makerprofaze> hhmm...
#kubuntu 2010-06-26
<snarkster> trying to compile something and getting an error. error as follows: CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:98 (MESSAGE):
<snarkster>   ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in
<snarkster>   /home/snarkster/.kde/share/apps;/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps;/usr/share/kde4/apps.
<snarkster> what does this all mean?
<FloodBotK1> snarkster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snarkster> my bad on the flooding
<snarkster> is there anyone alive in here?
<Torch> snarkster: install the kde devel packages
<snarkster> oh man that easy huh?? thought i had already done that
<Torch> snarkster: you didn't, or else you wouldn't get that error
<snarkster> is that a meta package
<Torch> snarkster: there should be one, kde-devel. maybe.
 * Torch is on windows currently.
<bobbes> hi all
<apparle> jussi: you there
<snarkster> hahahahah i go to install kde-devel so i can compile the animated background package, the whole package is like 800 kb while the kde-devel is 302 Mb
<snarkster> probably find out that the animated background thingy will not work on 64bit. Ill really laugh then
<evilsherpa> hey all, any luck in integrating kontact with google calendar?
<evilsherpa> Korganiser
<bigboss> h
<Guest93316> wefweef
<gigasoft> my ctrl+c and ctrl+v doesn't  work, help !
<dustinmn> Hi
<kalp_> plasma desktop giving me problems in my kubuntu 10.04, it comsumes too much ram (400mb) after my screen locks and i unlock it, sometimes system is hanging because of this too
<ganeshp> Hi all, I am using Kubuntu Lucid AMD64 desktop with Nvidia Geforce 7100 / nForce 630i card. After I did fresh Lucid installation, sound in few applications has stopped. for example I am unable to hear sound when I play mp3 song from VLC. Online radio such as in.com I am unable to hear. Fortunately Amarok is playing very well. Kindly suggest.
<robert__> exit
<robert__> quit
<robert__> disconnect
<Ganymede> robert__, try "/quit"
<org> hola que tal
<org> wow a lot of personas por aca..
<w83> hi
<w83> Do u also get error #721 while sending from gmail ?
<vadi01> guys how do i replace knetworkmanage with gnome networkmanager?
<w83> anyone managed to start MySQL Workbench on kubuntu
<nobarking> does anyone know how i can change the bootup screen resolution on Kubunut?
<nobarking> does anyone know how i can change the bootup screen resolution on Kubuntu?
<alakoo> nobarking: startup manager may have such configuration
<nobarking> alakoo: thanks
<nobarking> i think there's a bug
<nobarking> too much work just to get a proper bootup screen
<alakoo> yeah there are many flaws with adjusting them but dunno if it's a bug
<alakoo> or at least it'd be a very known one and probably fixed as well
<nobarking> it's this one, right here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/526892
<nobarking> but the work around is too much
<nobarking> can
<nobarking> can
<nobarking> can't* access my tty
<ganeshp> Hi all, I am using Kubuntu Lucid AMD64 desktop with Nvidia Geforce 7100 / nForce 630i card. After I did fresh Lucid installation, sound in few applications has stopped. for example I am unable to hear sound when I play mp3 song from VLC. Online radio such as in.com I am unable to hear. Fortunately Amarok is playing very well. Kindly suggest.
<aykay> (running livecd) - can anyone help me remove an nvidia driver via terminal?
<aykay> I updated through hardware drivers app, but upon restart no visuals load!
<aykay> (kubuntu IS loading though, I get the startup music.  Screen goes black at splash screen though)
<ganeshp> i wanted to how to connect my digital still camera (cannon power shot a75) to my Kubuntu Lucid amd64 desktop.  When I connected through usb port, OS did not detect the camera. Ubuntu use to detect it automatically. Not sure why.
<jeremias_> hola
<huawise> I installed KUbuntu in Ubuntu 10.04 by the command "sudo apt-get install kubuntu", and after somedays, I removed it by the command "apt-get remove kubuntu", however, it seems lots of the softwares that came with kubuntu never will get out of my system. What should I do?
<huawise> any one here?
<kuby> hi
<bulldog98> hi
<kuby> sudo apt-get start engine
<kuby> eni1 know a best site for plasma themes?
<kuby> no1?
<janmalte> kde-look.org ?!
<kuby> tnx its not best too
<kuby> eni of you have problems with kubuntu?
<kuby> 10.04lts?
<janmalte> no, we don't
<kuby> dont lie
<kuby> ubuntu have problems all time
<janmalte> for me everything is working :P
<kuby> you r lucky then
<kuby> mine its blocking
<bendersteed> Well I don't have problems either.
<janmalte> so, ask us if you have problem, so we can help xou. just blaming about it doesn't solve anything
<kuby> i have problems with ubuntu all time i wait opensuse 11.13 end live ubuntu
<ngong_>  problems with installation of Samsung clp-510n: http://dpaste.com/211669/, may I get help here?
<kuby> sorry 11.3
<kuby> i lisent music end its stuck dont reboot i have to shut-it down that sucks
<kuby> i have problems with ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu lubuntu all sucks
<kuby> i dont undestend why ppl love ubuntu so much mine dont work
<slow-motion> hi
<deconnectee> :
<kleopatra> Moin, kann man Rhythmbox so einstellen, dass es beim hinzufügen von Liedern in die Wiedergabeliste sich nicht pausiert und in den Vordergrund drängt?
<Mamarok> !de | kleopatra
<ubottu> kleopatra: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Mamarok> kleopatra: also, Rythmobox is a Gnome application, please ask in #ubuntu
<Mamarok> -o
<kleopatra> ohh im kubuntu, sry ^^
<Mamarok> no problem
<DiegoSub> Nederlands ?
<bazhang> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<DiegoSub> Thx
<BluesKaj> howdy
<niteye> i moved my home director from /home/blah to someplaces else (and changed it in /etc/passwd), everything appears to work except sometimes when i hopen amarok or k3b it gives a message saying (cannot find /home/blah), though appart from that message it all seems to work but i find it a little annoying still
<sam_> zii
<sam_> hi
<ivan_> ciao
<dbc254> what imaging/cloning program are you guys using.
<dbc254> ?
<ivan_> hello
<ivan_> ciao
<ivan_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ivan_> ciao
<bazhang> !it | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ivan_> ciao
<ivan_> come posso scaricare i film?
<bazhang> ivan_, here is english
<bazhang> ivan_, /join #ubuntu-it
<BluesKaj> dbc254, do wish to clone your HDD ?
<BluesKaj> !pm | dbc254
<ubottu> dbc254: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dbc254> !pm | blueskaj  I have an external drive. I'd like to clone my drives(2) onto my external.
<ubottu> blueskaj  I have an external drive. I'd like to clone my drives(2) onto my external.: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<BluesKaj> dbc254, install ddrescue , here's a tutorial to clone your disk, http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/8225-clone-your-ubuntu-installation-onto-a-new-hard-disk
<Naktibalda> Hi, I just installed kubuntu 10.04 on my new notebook.
<Naktibalda> I downloaded and installed broadcom drivers successfully ( I think so), but I can't find any wireless network
<James147> !wireless | Naktibalda
<ubottu> Naktibalda: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<James147> !broadcom | Naktibalda
<ubottu> Naktibalda: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Naktibalda> I installed drivers in both ways
<Naktibalda> In iwconfig I see eth1  Link Quality:5 Signal level:0 Noise level: 0
<James147> Naktibalda: is the card being detected?
<Naktibalda> yes, it is
<Naktibalda> it displayed errors about firmware before, but after I installed firmware it don't display any errors
<James147> Naktibalda: does "iwlist eth1 scan" report anything?
<Naktibalda> Interface doesn't support scanning
<Naktibalda> oh, if I run it as root, I get eth1  Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
<James147> Naktibalda: how did you install the driver?
<Naktibalda> I used b43-fwcutter
<Naktibalda> I installed bcmwl-kernel-source too
<Naktibalda> I see that b43.ko and b43legacy.ko drivers are loaded
<kr3w> is there a windows 7 style dock widget
<kr3w> for the taskbar
<James147> kr3w: smooth tasks
<kr3w> where would i get it frlom?
<James147> kr3w: I think its in the repos in lucid (plasma-widget-smooth-tasks)
<Naktibalda> I removed bcmwl-kernel-source
<James147> kr3w: otherwise its on kde-look.org
<Naktibalda> and now I see wlan0 instead of eth1
<James147> Naktibalda: can you scan on wlan0?
<Naktibalda> it says network is down
<James147> Naktibalda: try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" then scan
<Naktibalda> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<Naktibalda> oh, it removed my firmware too
<Naktibalda> ok, it work
<Naktibalda> thanks for support
<appleseed> What's this weird grinding noise I hear when I hold in Alt+Tab?
<Pask> ciao
<appleseed> This is just the strangest thing, I'm running Kubuntu Lucid on an SSD and 8 GB ram, but when I hold in Alt+Tab, then my pc makes a grinding noise? Does my DDR3 ram have gears in or what? Could someone else just try holding in Alt+Tab and listen for a sound?
<James147> appleseed: normally its the hhd that makes the moist noise (unless your using a cd rom) but ssds should be silent :S
<James147> appleseed: could it be a loose/broken fan?
<James147> appleseed: although not sure why you only hear it when you alt+tab :S
<appleseed> James147: I do have some storage hdd's and a cdrom connected, but when I Alt+Tab I can hear a distinct sound in my PC, very distinct, on each Alt+Tab press.
<appleseed> I actually remember hearing such a sound on XP too on an older computer years back, but only when pressing Alt+Tab
<James147> appleseed: does it happen when you do anything else? (copy files or large processing?)
<appleseed> James147: No never, only Alt+Tab, It must probably be a hdd access on each Alt+Tab, like a single hit or something, but I can't see the hdd light flashing in those instances though.
<appleseed> I think I'm going to have to make a YT video of it someday and post it under PC anomolies or something, but thx James147 anyway.
<James147> appleseed: dont see any reason for your comp to access your hhd when you alt+tab (execpt swap, but I doupt its that)
<appleseed> James147: yes it seems unlikely for me too, and the swap is on the SSD as well, so it's strange.
<aykay> Is there anyway to access an install of kubuntu while on a livedisc session on that machine?
<James147> aykay: yes
<James147> aykay: to access the files you just need to mount the drive somewhere
<grifo74> remastersys work in kubuntu?????????????????????????''
<Peace-> grifo74: why not?
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> i used often
<aykay> how do I do that?
<hennie> hi every one
<James147> aykay: it should be listed in dolphin or the device manager... you should be able to click on it to mount it
<avihay> I've mounted an NTFS drive from the installer to /windows , but I can't set read, write or execute permissions
<aykay> james147, I installed some Nvidia drivers through the hardware drivers app, but now my screen goes black at the boot splash.  Kubuntu is still loading though, it still plays the startup chime
<hennie> can any one help me to install a video mate x30 tvtuner drivers on kubuntu
<hennie> i want to change from windows to linux, but its only my tv tuner preventing me to change
<James147> aykay: try renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restarting x
<aykay> james147: I've mounted the hard drive, but I'm not sure what you mean by renaming the file
<aykay> do you mean in dolphin?
<hennie>    are there any way to see if kubuntu automatically installed my videomate x30 drivers, in other words, are there any way i can see all my hardware like in windows
<James147> aykay: sudo mv /path/to/mount/etc/X11/xorg.conf /path/to/mount/etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak   will do it (replacing /path/to/mount with the actual path)
<James147> hennie: sudo lshw   will show all your hardware connected modprobe -l   will list all loaded modules
<hennie> cool, thanx, will have a look
<avihay> I've mounted an NTFS drive from the installer to /windows , but I can't set read, write or execute permissions for others
<grifo74> i use ubuntu but i like kde and a go change to kubuntu, ihave some questions, getdeb and play deb work in kubuntu???
<James147> avihay: ntfs uses a different premissions then ext... I think you need to set them when you mount the drive
<sona_> hey now, I'm having this sound issue where I can get everything except flash in firefox to play through my usb headset. Any ideas ?
<avihay> James147:  with ownmask=0000?
<aykay> james147: what's wrong in this command? ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/disk/etc/X11$ sudo mv xorg.conf /media/disk/etc/x11/xorg.conf.bak
<aykay> mv: cannot move `xorg.conf' to `/media/disk/etc/x11/xorg.conf.bak': No such file or directory
<aykay> sona_ what version of firefox & kubuntu?
<sona_> aykay: firefox 3.6 and kubuntu 10.04
<avihay> aykay: sounds like you don't have a folder called /media/disk/etc/x11
<moetunes> little x in that X11
<sona_> it's a flash issue, flash in konqueror also dont play in my usb headset
<sona_> but in me regular loudspeakers
<aykay> sona_, have you checked the headphone volume in the mixer?
<sona_> volume is on
<apparle> guys can I make such a setting that touchpad turns off as soon as I plugin an external mouse
<aykay> avihay, I'm on a livecd session.  I mounted the disc in dolphin, and opened the /etc/x11 folder in terminal and then used the command james gave me
<sona_> I can hear sounds in my headphones from all applications except flash in a web browser. Flash in the web browser outputs to my regular loudspeakers
<aykay> avihay, james147, If i have /etc/x11 open in both media and root folders, is there a way to just replace any files on the hard disk so that it'll load as default upon restart?
<James147> aykay: it X11 not x11   but if you are in the directory you can use relitive paths (sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak)
<okoroaforje> Hello everyone
<aykay> i input that in terminal, but it didn't seem to do anything...
<James147> aykay: sucess wont give any output  "ls" to see if it worked
<aykay> alright, so just try restarting as normal now?
<James147> aykay: yup
<aykay> okay, thanks!  Hopefully you've saved my install :)
<avihay> James147: thanks for the confirmations, just changed the mask to all zeros in fstab, rebooted, and finaly, after two years, shareing works!
<hennie> where can i find a file to show me all console commands and what they mean and how to use it
<James147> hennie: ls /bin and ls /usr/bin  to list all commands (well all the important ones)  "man <command>"  to show its manual
<James147> hennie: there is also /sbin
<hennie> sory for al the stupid q's, i am just fed up with microsoft and still need to learn alot on linux to get things done
<James147> hennie: no problem :) lunix is well documented, searching google will often give alot of info about it :)
<DarthFrog> hennie: You need a book. :-)
<hennie> DarthFrog: i know
<DarthFrog> hennie: Linux is extremely well documented and you will be able to do much more at the command line than you were ever able to do in Windows.
<James147> hennie: http://mally.stanford.edu/~sr/computing/basic-unix.html  << gives you the common commands
<DarthFrog> That's useful but outdated.
<sweet> wat up
<amneca> heya; I just installed kubuntu 10.04 LTS, but I'm having trouble booting it; I get a grub error 15; fdisk -l shows: http://codepad.org/kNDQkfAT
<DarthFrog> hennie: "Linux In A Nutshell" from O'Reilly is a good one.
<apparle> !tor
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<amneca> where sdb2 is /, and sdb3 is /boot
<amneca> anyone got any ideas?
<apparle> amneca: try supergrubdisk
<James147> amneca: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Error%2015%20-%20File%20not%20found
<amneca> thanks apparle, i'll have a look at that
<amneca> i'm just curious why a fresh kubuntu install is setting up grub broken
<James147> amneca: look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Error%2015%20-%20File%20not%20found
<amneca> i'm looking James147, been on that page before i reinstalled
<amneca> checking again
<amneca> before i reinstalled kubuntu again*
<James147> amneca: it shows how to deal with error 15 and why it occuers
<draik> How do I change the font size for the login screen to my computer?
<draik> Also, not sure if related, but the font to synaptic is also just as small
<James147> draik: system settings > advanced > login manager  to change the font of the login manager
<James147> draik: not sure how to change the font size of gnome apps though
<draik> synaptic is a gnome app?
<James147> draik: I beleave to, its default on ubuntu... kubuntu uses kpackagekit
<draik> James147: Oh. I didn't know that. Thanks.
<draik> James147: I can't modify the font size other than the General portion.
<James147> draik: think its linked with the theme you are using... not entirly sure how it works... you can try disabling the theme or using a different one
<mvk> can i map a sftp location to a mountpoint somehow?
<Torch> mvk: yes, with sshfs
<mvk> Torch: thank you : )
<apparle> hello guys I want to seperate the proxy settings for quassel and everything else, can I do it
<_ath> I know ATI's proprietary drivers are a touchy issue, but does anyone have any thoughts as to why installing fglrx && using an xorg.conf that uses it causes the machine to completely hang? I installed it using that jockey front end, 'hardware drivers'
<apparle> _ath: what do you mean using xorg.conf? what is in it
<_ath> both the one that that frontend creates, and using aticonfig --initial;
<_ath> one moment, I'll paste it./
<_ath> apparle: http://pastebin.ca/1889982
<_ath> as it just locks up the machine, I unfortunately don't have any errors that'd be useful in identifying what's wrong..
<_ath> one sec, i'll see if i can get anything again
<grifo74> hello i a ubuntu user but now i install kde (kubuntu) i dont like kpackagekit exist other software to install package i search in intenet and find adept manager exist other better?????'''
<TaskbarGone> Help! - The taskbar at the bottom of my display has disappeared.  How do I get it back?  KUbuntu 10.4  - Note: I didn't do anything special which I can think might have made it disappear.  I was just doing normal things - web browsing in some Firefox windows, when suddenly the task bar doesn't appear when I move my pointer to the bottom of the screen.  -   Thanks
<grifo74> hello i a ubuntu user but now i install kde (kubuntu) i dont like kpackagekit exist other software to install package i search in intenet and find adept manager exist other better?????'''
<James147> TaskbarGone: the taskbar is a widget... rightclick the panel > add widgets > look for task manager > drag it back
<TaskbarGone> James147: Where do I drag it back _to_? thanks
<James147> TaskbarGone: to where you want it... probally on the panel
<James147> TaskbarGone: if you get rid of the paenl by accdent right click the desktop > add panel
<TaskbarGone> James147: what is meant by "the panel"? thanks
<James147> TaskbarGone: the bar at the bottom of the screen
<James147> TaskbarGone: that normally holds the task manager, app launcher systray etc
<TaskbarGone> James147: hm, trying to get the terminology correct:  When  said "task manager", I meant "the bar at the bottom of the screen, which holds ... ap launcher, systray, etc", so perhaps my original help should have said "my _panel_ is gone", using your terminology.  It is the popup bar across the bottom of my screen showing my running applications, &etc, that no longer pops up.  - Are we thinking the same concept here?  Thanks
<James147> TaskbarGone: yes, the panel holds the task manager (or task bar) you should beable to right click on the desktop and click on "add panel" to get the panel back (it will be empty) you can then drag the widgets back onto it (widgets are things like the app launcher, task manager, system tray, clock, etc)
<James147> TaskbarGone: or you can reset the desktop to the default settings by deleteing the files that start with "plasm" from ~/.kde/share/config/
<James147> TaskbarGone: (note: you will need to logout and log backin to see the changes after deletin the files)
<TaskbarGone> James147: 1) That doesn't work,  2) I'm also working with someone in the #kde channel on this, if you care to follow that info as I try to discern what the solution is, Could you check that there right now?  Thanks :)
<TaskbarGone> James147: further suggestions?
<_ath> when trying start X using the fglrx provided for 10.04 in xorg.conf, the entire machine freezes and has to be reboot by powercycling, it doesn't get far enough to write anything to the logfile, anyone got any ideas?
<Sa[i]nT> Where do I get a list of the current repositories?
<alexisjavier> hi
<c3l> how do I get esound drive into wine in kubuntu?
<newboon2age> question: i'm new to Kubuntu, and am trying to use the disk burning program to burn an ubuntu liveCD.  What are the right settings?  I tried what i thought was right, it had no errors, but is not bootable.
<James147> newboon2age: k3b usually picks up the right settings, although I would turn down the burning speed to the lowest (less likly to screw up the burn) and make sure the "bootable" checkbox is checked... if you have a usb flash drive >1gig that you can wipe then you can create a live usb instead using "usb-creator-kde"
<James147> newboon2age: ^^ assumes you already have an install
<newboon2age> James147: thank you for responding.  I have a Kubuntu wubi install on one machine, while on another i have ubuntu lucid and that one after going through a distribution upgrade booted to grub2 recovery interface.  Need to boot that one w/ an ubuntu lucid disk and trying to burn it now.
<TaskbarGone> What are the plans for putting KDE 4.5 into KUbuntu?  Will it go into KU 10.4?  10.10?
<newboon2age> James147: oky when i first turn k3b i'm presented w/ New Data Project, New Audio CD Project, Copy Medium,  and More actions.  Which one do i want?
<James147> TaskbarGone: 4.5 wont be included in stock 10.04 but will be availble via additional ppas... http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5-beta-2 to see instruction about getting kde 4.5 beta 2 on lucid
<James147> newboon2age: none, you want to open the .iso...
<James147> newboon2age: think it might be under more actions (you can normally just click the .iso in dolphin)
<newboon2age> James147: (trying to figure out how)
<ytoox> how do I run an .rb file?
<JontheEchidna> ytoox: at a guess "ruby myfile.rb" in konsole
<ytoox> ok
<ytoox> it didnt work
<newboon2age> James147: sorry, i'm trying to figure out dolphin, i don't see where to go to click on the empty disk.
<ytoox> I get this error
<ytoox> ruby customize-gui.rb
<ytoox> customize-gui.rb:64:in `require': no such file to load -- gtk2 (LoadError)
<ytoox> 	from customize-gui.rb:64
<FloodBotK3> ytoox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> newboon2age: you click on the .iso file, not the emprt disk (note: you cant find empty disks in dolp[hin as they have no filesystem and so cannot be mounted)
<newboon2age> James147: ah, okay let me try...
<newboon2age> James147: okay it brings up an archive manager...
<James147> newboon2age: rightclick > open with > k3b (or other and pick k3b)
<newboon2age> James147: okay that brought up k3b
<James147> newboon2age: with a burn image dialog?
<newboon2age> i see where to turn down the speed but not where to make it bootable.
<newboon2age> James147: yes
<James147> newboon2age: one sec,
<James147> newboon2age: cant see one either... but I dont have any cd drives :S I think it should automatically make it bootable though ( it always did for me)
<newboon2age> James147: okay here goes nothing...
<newboon2age> James147: got it at 10x
<newboon2age> James147: w/ simulation
<James147> Simulation wont burn anything, it will just pretend to
<newboon2age> James147: in brasero it simulates first, then burns if okay.  i usually use that in brasero to give me some assurance it is on the right track.
<James147> newboon2age: normally running a simulation just makes the process take alotlonger then it should :)
<newboon2age> James147: you may be right. :)  i've just been having so many problems w/ this ... too many non-booting disks.
<James147> newboon2age: uaully  I find a problem with the disk after its burnt, not during the burn/simulation (also consider using a usb flash drive... since I starting using them I havnt had any wasted cds and alot less hassel with the process of creating one)_
<hmca> !menus
<newboon2age> James147: that's a good point.  I don't think i have a handy bootable usb pendrive though.
<newboon2age> James147: actually i think i just learned something.  it looks like that 'simulation' setting doesn't follow w/ a real burn, but just pops out the disk, giving the mistaken impression that its written when its not...
<James147> newboon2age: I think any pendrive thats more then 1 gig will do (dont think there is anything spical that makes them bootable..) its normally what computer you want to use them with that is the bigger problem (older ones cannot boot from usb)
<James147> newboon2age: dident think it did (but I havnt actually burnt anything in a few months) I think it might do that because there is little point in simulating before every burn
<newboon2age> James147: wow, i'd consider it a bug because it really gives the impression its done something unless you study the feedback info.  Whats worse is it doesn't give a 'okay let's really do it now' option.
<James147> newboon2age: not a bug... if you check something called "simulation" I would invistagate into what it actually does... but you are right a new feature to offer an option at the end of a burn would be a good idea
<newboon2age> James147: imo a bug especially since it pops the disk(!) which really lends a false impression and since a number of other programs work w/ a simulate first, then burn pattern.
<newboon2age> James147: so since i was unsure of the options I quit the program and restarted it as you'd instructed...
<newboon2age> James147: now burning...
<newboon2age> James147: hopefully anyway...
<James147> newboon2age: a warning before starting when simulation is checked would be a good idea but other then that it should od everything a normal burn does (except burn)
<James147> newboon2age: if you want it changed consider filing a feature request
<newboon2age> James147: and not pop the disk
<newboon2age> James147: yes, i agree.
<James147> newboon2age: I think it should... its part of the simulation...
<newboon2age> James147: the only real clue i got was that the simulation choice was mutually exclusive from the 'verify data' choice.  This confused me, but now i understand why.  Nonintuitive imo.
<James147> newboon2age: either way there aint much point in discussing it here... yiu should file a feature request
<newboon2age> James147: now its verifying.,,
<TaskbarGone> How can I create an encrypted single text file, in my home directory, easily accessible via a text editor like kate?  Purpose: I'll store some account names & passwords there.  Thanks :)
<newboon2age> James147: yes, it'd be a good request.  So that first disk is just blank probably.  Its kinda a relief to know the disk wasn't wasted.
<James147> TaskbarGone: you can always store that info in kwallet
<wilow04> hi friends ;)
<wilow04> (i'm french)
<James147> !fr | wilow04
<ubottu> wilow04: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<newboon2age> James147: is there a default package for bootable usb pen drive creator in Kubuntu?
<James147> newboon2age: usb-creator-kde
<newboon2age> James147: that burn worked!  Yeah!  ty for your help.  i didn't see usb-creator-kde on the menu, is that one i start from the CL?
<newboon2age> James147: i just looked again and found it...
<James147> :)
<newboon2age> James147: thanks for your help and dedication!!!
#kubuntu 2010-06-27
<_ath> if anyone knows anything about xorg/fglrx, I'd appreciate it if they took a peek at this and, if they can provide it, give some advice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518556
<TaskbarGone> James147:  Thanks for the kwallet info. :)
<ocatacoo> does anyone know a decent resource on GSSAPI Authentication
<TaskbarGone> Is there a way to mashup "apt-cache search <SearchTerm>" & "dpkg -l" - so that given a SearchTerm, it would find all the related package names in the cache, then do a "dpkg -l" on those package names?
<Typos_King> hehe, wrong shot ^_^
<Typos_King> crap, even wronger channel hehe
<Typos_King> !restart
<bazhang> Typos_King, please /msg ubottu
<Typos_King> ohh, I can, thanks
<sbdsr> .
<_ath> To those with ati driver experience, please have a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518556
<andyis> hello?
<andyis> heyo?
<newboon2age> andyis: i'm here, but am a beginner at kubuntu.  what is your situation?
<andyis> Oh, I am too. I was wondering if anyone could help me get the Opera Beta to work.
<newboon2age> andyis: i probably won't be too much help, but why don't you describe where you're at...
<andyis> Ah, ok. Well, nvm... I think I got it to work by going on a mirror to download it.
<newboon2age> andyis: great. :)
<andyis> thanks. You probably arent familiar with wine though right?
<newboon2age> andyis: a little
<newboon2age> andyis: i've played around w/ it some.  got some things working.
<andyis> Yeah. There porobably isn't a way to get your dual-booted PC to just run stuff using wine on the windows side of the partition
<andyis> that you know of
<andyis> awesome :)
<newboon2age> andyis: interesting question.  I could imagine it working.  PlayOnLinux gives a configuration for each windows program and maybe by using that???
<andyis> And yeah, Opera is awesomely being awesome.
<andyis> o/
<andyis> o/ again
<newboon2age> andyis: linux can see the windoze partition.  thing is i've only done it where i was installing the program through wine or through wine+playonlinux.
<newboon2age> andyis: so if it didn't go through that install process I'm not sure how it would work.
<andyis> ok.
<andyis> I havent tried anything yet, but I have plenty of windows stuff I wouldn't mind NOT having to install again.
<newboon2age> andyis: believe me I'm just a beginner w/ that too.  but i wouldn't be surprised if there was a #wine irc channel
<andyis> Hmmm
<andyis> Nope
<newboon2age> andyis: i just looked it up.  There's one at #winehq
<andyis> ah
<andyis> lolyeah
<newboon2age> andyis: good luck!  That'd be cool if it is possible.
<andyis> yeah
<andyis> Not going to go too far now, still ahve plenty of other stuff to try.
<c3l> how do I reset all panel settings to plain default?
<andyis> Hmmm
<andyis> well
<andyis> I can tell you the default values if you can tell me where this pannel settings is
<cannonfodder> anyone herre get driftnet to work with wireless?
<cannonfodder> ive got the aircrack-ng suite runnign just fine
<Zeik> Does anyone know what would cause Cairo Dock to kill out the video playback in Dragon Player?
<goodtime> its like nothing going on...
<andyis> yea
<andyis> No one says anything in half of these IRCs
<Ezros> Hey, is anyone there to help me with a problem I am having with kubuntu?
<andyis> whats your trouble?
<Ezros> Well
<Ezros> I am trying to play Heroes of Newerth
<Ezros> And after loading into kubuntu for like...
<Ezros> A minute or two
<Ezros> I get a message saying windows thing is going slow, press ctrl alt f12 to resume
<Ezros> And then I can't play HoN
<andyis> hmmmm
<Ezros> And then my screen freezes and blinks every so often
<andyis> Is it a Linux specific version??
<Ezros> Ya.
<Ezros> I don't think it's a problem with the game
<andyis> KK... Hmmm
<Ezros> I think it's something with my hardware/kubuntu
<andyis> Well, it would be a problem with
<andyis> Yea
<Ezros> But I can't figure out what
<andyis> Yeah
<Ezros> Is there any way to see a log that is causing the slowdown?
<andyis> Its probably on the level of execution that theres a problem
<andyis> Uhhh
<andyis> 1sec
<andyis> KK,
<andyis> Go to your applications
<andyis> System
<andyis> System Logs
<andyis> :P
<FloodBotK3> andyis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andyis> Oh, sorry. My apologies
<Ezros> There's a lot of logs here -_-
<Ezros> "Compositing was too slow and has been suspended. If this was only a temporary problem, you can resume using the alt+shift+f12 shortcut"
<andyis> Yeah. was that in the logs?
<Ezros> I... don't know.
<Ezros> There's a ton of stuff in the logs.
<Ezros> Is there any way I can just send my logs to you? lol
<andyis> And yeah
<andyis> (@erzos) You take the log, select everything, copy/paste it into an email to acecipherzero@gmail.com
<ner0x> How can I install wireless drivers with no internet connection? I have the .deb and the firmware it needs already on the system.
<Ezros> andyis: why cant i write to my xorg.conf file?
<andyis> Uhhhhhh.... I don
<andyis> t know....
<ner0x> It's a configuration error.
<Ezros> I did it, damn I'm good
<ner0x> andyis: Define "can't write it"
<ner0x> Wrong person.
<ner0x> And they figured it out. TWo negatives.
<andyis> lol. There are worse things to happen.
<Ezros> So I googled my problem
<Ezros> And I think I fixed it
<Ezros> I turned RenderAccel off in my xorg.conf
<andyis> LOL, nice. Yay google!
<Ezros> Nope
<Ezros> Froze
<Ezros> Heroes of Newerth just froze on me :(
<andyis> :P
<Ezros> Linux + graphics = fail.
<andyis> Is it taking up too much memory or something?
<Ezros> No idea
<ner0x> Linux + graphics = just fine.
<ner0x> Depending on the card.
<Ezros> Lawl
<Ezros> That's not what I like to hear.
<jaksin> yeah, theres a ton of stuff the installer didnt pick up on mine
<ner0x> Nvidia?
<Ezros> I am using the hardware drivers video driver.
<Ezros> Version "current"
<jaksin> nero... howd u know?
<ner0x> Won't necessarily detect it. Nvidia has great support though. Right from their website.
<Ezros> Ya...
<Ezros> I tried installing their drivers before.
<Ezros> Totally borked my computer.
<jaksin> look in my defense ladies and gentlemen... I had no idea about linux when i purchased my laptop
<ner0x> Ezros: Been on linux long?
<Ezros> Nope.
<ner0x> Ezros: There's your sign. :)
<Ezros> If you are trying to make an OS mainstream
<Ezros> It's good to make it as user-friendly as possible.
<ner0x> You can't make everything "dumb proof" or you sacrifice power.
<jaksin> its not mainstream because people suffer from apathy
<ner0x> And no, I didn't call you dumb.
<Ezros> jacksin
<Ezros> It's not apathy as much as people aren't masochists.
<Ezros> Configuring every little thing for every single program = waste of time
<jaksin> nobody wants to know what a shell is.... or sudo apt-get
<Ezros> And is super annoying
<ner0x> Ezros: You obviously have no idea what linux it. lol
<Ezros> ner0x: I know plenty of what linux is.
<Ezros> That's why I opted for Kubuntu
<jaksin> I found out about linux and installed it within a week... just for the knowledge
<andyis> lol
<andyis> Shells are fun.
<Ezros> It is an attempt at a user-friendly linux OS.
<ner0x> Ezros: If you have to configure every program, then no, you do not.
<jaksin> well kubuntu has less support and funding than ubuntu.. right?
<jaksin> so i.e more bugs?
<Ezros> I was using an exaggeration to prove a opint, ner0x.
<ner0x> FIrst, it's a distro, not an OS.
<Ezros> Whatever.
<ner0x> Second, just because the learning curve is steep doesn't mean it isn't worth it.
<Ezros> When did I say that.
<Ezros> I know that it has max potential.
<ner0x> You spoke of a "user friendly" "OS"
<Ezros> But that max potential is pretty much not obtainable by the majority.
<jaksin> I took a weeks vacation just to sit at home and drink mt dew while i played on ubuntu
<ner0x> Ezros: Only for the dumb. :)
<ner0x> Ezros: So, google the shit out of everything. lol
<Ezros> It has nothing to do with being dumb.
<Ezros> That is hyper-inconvenient.
<ner0x> If you can read, you can learn linux.
<andyis> Lol, what happens when the majority are dumb?
<Ezros> And most people don't want to be bothered.
<ner0x> andyis: You use windows. :)
<andyis> I ALSO use windows.
<Ezros> If you have to jump through a loop of fire to get your system to work, it's really inconvenient.
<ner0x> Ezros: It takes me 5 minutes to get a system up and running.
<jaksin> actually.... the standardized iq tests say that the gen pop reached their max iq in the early to mid 90s
<andyis> But there is no reason why people cant use both like me
<jaksin> and now our intelligence is declining
<Ezros> ner0x: You are not the average user.
<jaksin> I use 7 and ubuntu
<Ezros> The common case must be the one that is used, otherwise there's no point.
<Ezros> I can say that a god would just make his own OS.
<Ezros> And it would be a joke
<Ezros> With full support
<andyis> Same jaksin
<ner0x> Ezros: My point is, I used to be. Just as lost as everyone else. Keep at it, it gets easier.
<Ezros> Ya, obviously.
<Ezros> But it's just annoying.
<jaksin> I actually downloaded kubuntu, but didnt really like the GUI
<ner0x> Ezros: Then don't use it. lol
<andyis> lol
<Ezros> And if I really wanted to learn linux, why would I use kubuntu?
<Ezros> Why not use Gentoo.
<andyis> Android is the perfect Linux OS
<jaksin> praise the words nero..lol
<ner0x> Haha you think Kubuntu is hard don't even think about gentoo.
<Ezros> Linux is linux.
<andyis> Ezros: So that you don't nuke everything within 5 minutes.
<ner0x> Ezros: Of course, distros greatly differ though.
<Ezros> Kubuntu nukes stuff within 5 minutes.
<andyis> :P
<jaksin> hey, i understand the curve is steep, thats how i roll tho holmz
<Ezros> I understand that the learning curve is steep
<Ezros> But it should be easier.
<ner0x> No?
<Ezros> There is no point for a common user to have to know linux.
<andyis> Eh
<ner0x> True, it's not for the common user.
<ner0x> Kubuntu, Ubuntu, SuSe, mandriva, etc.
<ner0x> All make it easier.
<jaksin> hahaha and thats what linux users wanna hear. it keeps their community; Small, effective, and intelligent. without all the stay at home dads hitting up the irc to ask how to change their tcp/ip settings
<Ezros> Then it loses out on a comparative scale of other OSes.
<ner0x> Gentoo is cutting edge compile everything.
<ner0x> Ezros: For personal computing. How many webservers do you think actually run a windows product?
<Ezros> Eh, that depends.
<jaksin> 30%
<andyis> LOL
<Ezros> A lot, I would say.
<ner0x> Or database server, or a render farm. Or anything for computational mathematics/comp sci
<andyis> 88% are Linux servers
<ner0x> Ezros: You need to read more.
<Ezros> No.
<andyis> Syup
<Ezros> It entirely depends on the situation.
<andyis> Ayup*
<jaksin> 12% home use in linux and almost 80% business use
<Ezros> That's fine.
<ner0x> Okay. The situation is the world. And linux runs the server department.
<andyis> Yeah
<BenPA> hi all need help with screwed up video on 10.04 I made changes to special effects and now I cannot boot into x11 how do I repair it
<Ezros> That's fine, ner0x
<ner0x> BenPA: What graphics card?
<jaksin> ask one of them!!!
<andyis> Ok, what is screwed up in the special effects?
<Ezros> But if linux wants to branch out, it needs to become more user friendly.
<Ezros> That is my point.
<BenPA> ner0x :how can I tell
<Ezros> If it doesn't want to branch out, that's fine.
<andyis> well,what did you change?
<Ezros> But that is incredibly stupid.
<jaksin> this is still actually my first day with ubuntu running as my dual boot instead of cd boot
<ner0x> BenPA: You should know your graphics card?
<ner0x> jaksin: Dual boot for gaming?
<andyis> LOL jaskin
<jaksin> no my dual boot is cuz i produce dubstep and i like my flxxl 9 studio
<andyis> LOL, dual boot for functionality. f.lux, Notepad++, yeah...
<ner0x> Ezros: Linux is stronger than ever without "branching out". Because the people who want the power will do the reading. Simple enough.
<ner0x> jaksin: Don't need a dual boot for that.
<jaksin> nero... 100% dude
<BenPA> ner0x : sorry it's not my machine bud
<andyis> I think we should all get Android :P Then we will all be able to use linux and be better off for it.
<jaksin> I know, i read about the in system things and wine.
<jaksin> im getting there man
<andyis> Or if iOS could help people get used to unix-like OSes
<jaksin> i promise
<jaksin> its only been a day
<FloodBotK3> jaksin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BenPA> ner0x : sorry it's rare I ever have this problem
<ner0x> BenPA: It's cool. do an "lspci" and see if it mentions your card.
<ner0x> jaksin: VirtualBox for the win.
<jaksin> yeah, virtualbox
<andyis> Hmmm
<ner0x> jaksin: A fill windows environment "native".
<andyis> What exactly does virtualbox do?
<BenPA> ner0x : I just booted into the windows cause I dual booted the darn thing
<ner0x> andyis: Lets you install other OSes on top of linux/ma
<andyis> ... :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd
<andyis> But is it slow?
<ner0x> andyis: How long is a piece of string?
<jaksin> I really wanted to just dual boot, since i do have 500g to just toss around. for now ne ways.
<ner0x> BenPA: Can you figure out the card on that side?
<andyis> yeah. Either way kubuntu doesnt recognise my built in wireless hardware on my labtop
<andyis> Ben
<andyis> Go into system it should say something
<ner0x> andyis: It does if you use the "hardware driver" setting.
<jaksin> I had to configure it in kubuntu, but not in ubuntu
<andyis> Hmmmm
<ner0x> jaksin: Different maintainers.
<andyis> lol
<ner0x> andyis: It's as fast as your machine will allow it to be.
<jaksin> see, you guys are comp wizards... I'm working on it fellas
<andyis> Also nerox, where do I get to that menu?
<jaksin> lol
<andyis> Ah ok.
<ner0x> For me, it's only slightly slower than native install.
<ner0x> jaksin: Kubuntu -> Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<ner0x> Sorry andyis*
<ner0x> andyis: If you have a good amount of ram, you can run anything. :)
<jaksin> its ok, i wiped kubuntu from the drive and reinstalled with ubu
<andyis> OK, awesome. Shoudl 4GB be good
<andyis> ?/*
<ner0x> Depends on the OS your installing.
<ner0x> Vista or 7 you'll be cutting it closer.
<BenPA> ner0x : Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV GRAPHICS CONTROLLER
<ner0x> BenPA: Onboard integrated intel. Blah.
<andyis> nerox, (HUG) THANK YOU
<ner0x> andyis: Do read up on it first.
<andyis> ah ok.
<andyis> Integrated intel isn't the worst :P
<andyis> OK
<ner0x> Radeon is. :)
<jaksin> isnt radeon supported?
<ner0x> BenPA: It should be auto-detected. What does "Kubuntu -> Applications -> Systems -> Hardware Drivers" say?
<BenPA> ner0x : UGH should I disspare
<BenPA> ner0x : it won't boot to anything but a prompt
<andyis> Hmmm
<ner0x> BenPA: Did you get through an install?
<BenPA> ner0x : oh yes
<BenPA> ner0x : only boots to a tty2
<ner0x> BenPA: Type "X -configure" in a shell.
<andyis> nerox, do you know how to get to the windows side of a partition in bash?
<ner0x> andyis: Depends on which disk it's install on. You won't be able to write to that partition.
<BenPA> ner0x : hold a sec ner0x
<jaksin> the ubuntu disc has gparted on it, u could use that
<andyis> Hmmm
<jaksin> gparted is how I erased kub and put ubu on
<BenPA> ner0x : ok I had to use sudo
<ner0x> BenPA: That's fine. Did it work?
<andyis> heyo?
<jaksin> wheres the yayo
<ner0x> andyis: jaksin: Either of you program?
<BenPA> ner0x : it said to run X -config /home/name/xorg.conf.new and it didnt work
<jaksin> no, i just downloaded some software to help me learn
<ner0x> jaksin: Help you learn what?
<jaksin> how to read and write program code
<ner0x> jaksin: Uh... what kind?
<ner0x> BenPA: Hm... What was the error?
<andyis> oi
<jaksin> theyre applets on linux
<ner0x> jaksin: What language?
<ner0x> jaksin: Better question, what languages do you know?
<jaksin> i dont know any
<ner0x> Then you aren't writing any applets any time soon. lol
<jaksin> im teaching myself html, python, and perl right now
<andyis> Also, if I use both the hardware wireless and a USB wireless adapter to connect to wifi, will I get more bandwith?
<BenPA> ner0x : fatal server error .... failed to submit batchbuffer: Input/output error
<jaksin> nooo nero, i downloaded it
<andyis> lol, what if we know HTML, CSS, and shell script?
<andyis> oyo, that isnt good
<jaksin> oh andy, i read an article on that the other day. using an old wireless box as a slave to boost your main one
<andyis> lol. this is just the receiver.
<jaksin> oh
<andyis> Yeah. Do you think it would work? I have both active
<andyis> hmmmm
<jaksin> dont you think one would trumph the other?? sorta like when you have ethernet plugged and wireless on, it chooses the fastest
<andyis> No, not on linux. It uses both.
<andyis> Oh
<andyis> Yeah, you are right.
<andyis> And well, good
<jaksin> i have tried to screw comcast for an extra bit or 2
<andyis> The hardware reciever is faster.
<andyis> lol
<andyis> ....
<jaksin> so how long did it take you to learn program languages?
<andyis> What if you have 2 different wifi networks that you are connected to? This might be worth investigation...
<jaksin> that is worth investigation
<andyis> Well, HTML I learned by working with it, its part of my job.
<andyis> Just play around with new features on a webpage. if you dont ahve a webpage opera has some kinda server thingy
<BenPA> ner0x : can I reinstall X11 somehow?
<jaksin> should be a download under the apps ubuntu software dropdown
<BenPA> jaskin : I only have a prompt
<andyis> ...dammit
<andyis> ok
<andyis> nvm
<jaksin> geezus
<jaksin> andyis: you try the 2 networks set up?
<andyis> Doing so now
<andyis> Im using my droid to make another wireless network, forgot to turn wii on for a second
<jaksin> lol... lemme know how that goes. Im interested
<andyis> Oh wow
<andyis> OK, I have successfully connected both different hookups to different wifis
<andyis> OK one is up...
<andyis> Yeah, this connection might take a while... its only a phone with 2Mbps connection
<andyis> Nope, not with the weak wireless it looks like
<andyis> hmmm gonna try to swap hardware, retrying...
<andyis> :P oh, its the netgear USB stick thats making the slow 1mbps connection
<andyis> ok
<andyis> nope, was just a bad wifi connection. Will have to find another router...
<andyis> ie, phone wifi didn't work.
<jaksin> thats crap man, so I googled the wireless bridge and its all over the place, on apcmag and home computing. give it a look see
<andyis> Yeah kk
<andyis> Wait, was that at me jaksin?
<jaksin> yeah
<andyis> OK, I will
<jaksin> how do you guys do that? make your letters turn red? that means its private or at least directed at someone huh?
<andyis> Did I just do it?
<jaksin> yep, you do it out of habit, and i cant do it at all. thats a broad spectrum
<andyis> I dont know how I do... it doesnt display that way for me.
<jaksin> crazy
<andyis> yea
<andyis> OK, does anyone know how I can find out which version of the OS I am using is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<jaksin> are you in windows or linux?
<andyis> linux
<andyis> I know Im using 64 bit in Win7. If not I will slap someone
<jaksin> lol system>admin>system monitor
<jaksin> oops... that doesnt work
<andyis> yeah
<jaksin> im running the 32bit ubuntu. My chipset supposedly doesnt run the 64 bit
<andyis> Hm
<andyis> Mine came preinstalled with 64 bit vista, so I know mine CAN run it.
<jaksin> well that may not be true
<andyis> well does anyone know what wubi installs it as?
<jaksin> I thought the same thing until i installed the kubuntu 64
<jaksin> the wubi would install it just how you clicked to download it i assume
<andyis> Hmmm
<jaksin> you dont remember which one you clicked when u hit download?
<jaksin> I would say, since you seem to prefer the 64 bit, u installed the 64 bit.
<andyis> Well, wubi didnt have an option
<jaksin> the wubi you downloaded onto your desktop? You click your choice of 32 or 64 before you download it to desktop
<andyis> Hmm, I downloaded it through wubi...
<andyis> It seems to prefer the 32-bit, so i shall try that. If not I will try to download 64-bit skype
<jaksin> oh.. see i got mine from kubuntu.org but it still said wubi when i scrolled over it on my window in windows
<andyis> :P
<andyis> Hm
<andyis> Do you know the IRC stuff for this specific room? Adress is irc.freenode.net yes?
<jaksin> yep
<andyis> KK.Any idea on the port?
<andyis> ...
<andyis> I am using a labtop :P
<andyis>             huh
<andyis> what do you know, I am using 64 bit :)
<katcita> hi
<andyis> o/
<katcita> it says here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx I need to activate the module in 'System > Administration > Hardware Drivers'
<katcita> where would that be in kubuntu?
<andyis> well, you go to the K wiht the gear in the bottom left of the screen
<andyis> That is the system
<sidHart> katcita: you just install b43-fwcutter
<andyis> then go to the administration tab in the bottom of that bar
<andyis> And go to hardware drivers in that menu.
<andyis> Simple :) just activate everything and youre good to go
<katcita> andyis: I just installed bcmwl-kernel-source as it says on that page, should I remove it?
<andyis> Uhhh... since it says kernel, I wouldn't/
<andyis> IDK how experienced you are, or how well versed you are in computer science, but your kernel is really sorta important >.>
<andyis> Oh, katcita, you have to go to the system directory after administration
<katcita> andyis: ok, I did what you said and it's downloading and installling fwcutter, I guess I did the right thing
<andyis> yeah :) I actually had the same problem earlier
<katcita> andyis: ok I'll reboot because I think kernel updates need that
<katcita> brb and thanls
<andyis> Yeha, it does. Welcome
<katcita> thanks*
<katcita> yay
<andyis> it works? good.
<katcita> yep
<katcita> the firefox installer says it's already installed, but when I start firefox it starts the installer
<katcita> another bug, I chose to 'login and decrypt
<katcita> oops
<katcita> another bug, I chose to 'login and decrypt home directory' during installation, now when I login from kdm it doesn't work, I need to open a console sessions and login from there first, then kdm will work
<andyis> hmmmm
<andyis> I don't know quite how to fix that.
<andyis> Anyways, I will now restart to work on the toehr side of my partition. Nights all
<eagles0513875> hey guys whats a good app for website development
<bazhang> eagles0513875, like dreamweaver?
<eagles0513875> ya
<bazhang> aptana studio
<eagles0513875> thank you
<bazhang> no problem
<eagles0513875> it doesnt exist in the repos does it
<bazhang> nope
<eagles0513875> bazhang: is that due to its licensing
<bazhang> eagles0513875, not sure, sorry
<eagles0513875> no worries
<eagles0513875> might be something else to consider packaging for upstream as well as ubuntu
<eagles0513875> bazhang: this is interesting you can get it as a plugin for eclipse instead of downloading the whole studio
<Geli> hello
<Geli> anybody knows about running 10.04 netbook edition in MSI wind U100 (cmpatibility etc.)
<Geli> i'm just foun about 9.x
<Geli> but 10.04 nowhere
<Geli> noone?
<_ath> To those with ati driver experience, please have a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518556To those with ati driver experience, please have a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518556
<choppa> hello, i've installed kubuntu on some toshiba laptop, but the wired network card has not been detected, what can i do?
<choppa> hi, i've just installed kubuntu 10.04 but my wired network card (interface eth0) is not detected; also i don't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst but i don't know if that's the problem
<fabcal> join
<skramer_> choppa: a fresh install of 10.04 comes with grub2 which IMHO does not have a /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fabcal> hi everybody
<talesbunw> hmm
<talesbunw> guys
<talesbunw> there is who can help me? please, i have a problem, I installed Kubuntu 32bit 10.04 and using ATI HD4890 and then installed ATI Catalyst 10.6 oh nicely installed, but no enabled compositing , so then no visual effect and slowly, idk whats wrong with it , my point is , it was fine before Catalyst 10.6 ... Kubuntu 10.04 dont supporting Catalyst 10.6??
<James147> anyone knoticed kaffeine not displaying videos on kde 4.5 beta? Dragon player works fine and kaffeine worked on 4.4.x
<toshi> hi, i've just installed kubuntu 10.04, but i have a proble with knetworkmanager (or nm-applet) whenever i try to connect on wifi it fails; if i try on ethernet, and then ask to connect on wifi, then it succeeds (same behavior on knetworkamanager and nm-applet); how can i avoid this? :(
<me> hi!
<James147> toshi: you can try wicd instead of NetworkManager
<toshi> James147: thanks i'll try and tell you
<toshi> James147: should i use 4.4.2 or 4.4.4 from ppa?
<James147> toshi: 4.4.4 will have more bugfixes in it
<slow-motion> hi
<__Adam__> hello, i just updated from 9.04 to 9.10 now i can not accept inbound connections
<__Adam__> hello, i just updated from 9.04 to 9.10 now i can not accept inbound connections
<CQ> hello, I have a MSI g45m mainboard (ms7521) with intel chipset and don't get any audio... any ideas?
<James147> !sound | CQ
<ubottu> CQ: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CQ> more info here ... http://pastebin.com/DZXFx2cC
<CQ> James147: thanks, I'll have a look
<__Adam__> why cant i accept inbound connections anymore :(
<James147> __Adam__: connections from what?
<__Adam__> any other device to my kubuntu box running http server etc
<__Adam__> i cant even ping it
<__Adam__> it was fine in 9.04 then i upgraded to 9.10
<James147> __Adam__: is the box able to ping your other boxes?
<__Adam__> yes outbound is fine
<CQ> here's the error message... sudo aplay gives the same result ... any ideas? http://pastebin.com/c876whDn
<James147> __Adam__: do you have the firewall enabled?
<__Adam__> not that i am aware of
<__Adam__> is there one which is enabled by default in 9.10?
<CQ> __Adam__: upgrade to 10.04 and see what happens?
<James147> __Adam__: dont think its enabled by default
<James147> !ufw | __Adam__
<ubottu> __Adam__: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<__Adam__> ufw is disabled according to ufw status
<__Adam__> so why has updating to 9.10 screwed up my inbound connections?
<James147> __Adam__: Dont see why it would :S are you pinning the right ip?
<__Adam__> yes
<__Adam__> you can try viewing www.witwicki.co.uk if you like
<James147> can acess that site fine
 * __Adam__ blinks
<__Adam__> then i have a new problem
<__Adam__> i cant access the box from the internal network
<__Adam__> that is really odd
<__Adam__> t
<__Adam__> ta
<kleopatra> hi lokking for the file where struct task_struct is defined, cant find it in /usr/include/linux/sched.h
<alan> Hi! When i run the user account management tool in kubuntu, the "add" and "modify" buttons are not active and i cannot click them. I believe this is because i am not running it with root privileges, can somebody help me?
<James147> alan: what version of kubuntu and kde are you using?
<alan> James147, kubuntu 10.4, i believe it is kde 4.3 or something
<James147> alan: 10.04 should have 4.4... how are you running the account manager?
<alan> James147, i just installed kubuntu, the account manager tool is installed out of the box
<James147> alan: are you running it from system settings?
<alan> i think running it with sudo from the command line would work but i don't know what the command is xD
<alan> alakoo, yes :P
<alan> err no
<alan> James147, yes, i'm running it from the system settings
<James147> alan: try it from sys settings (i think its nder the advanced tab)
<alan> James147, awesome :D it asked for my password and i can add users now, thanks
<acer_> hello
<niteye> when i try to set a transparent desktop background in konsole or xchat it says that i use a noncompliant desktop that doesn't support it
<niteye> even though it's pretty much kubuntu with KDE4 vanilla
<niteye> with propriatery drivers for 2D acceleration
<James147> niteye: are desktop effects enabled? (and transparency?)
 * niteye goes check
<niteye> it's enabled, but it says "Compositing is temporarily disabled", i clicked on resume compositing, let's see if it works now
<niteye> now it works!
<georges-albert> :links
<appleman> jersey girls rule!
<appleman> whats a good IRC client for ubuntu that has most of ircs servers already built in and rdy to connect to?
<BluesKaj> appleman, kvirc
<lfaraone> I'm copying some files in Dolphin from a compact disk into a folder in tmp and every time I attempt it Dolphin crashes. As I go to report the bug, I find there are no debugging symbols for Dolphin in Ubuntu. How should I go about getting them?
<BluesKaj> appleman, due it's (IMO) ugly graphics I removed quassel, not sure if it auto-lists irc servers or not
<appleman> thanks bluekaj
<slow-motion> re
<kynarion> hi there
<kynarion> im trying to build my own kernel, but i get a kernel panic while booting; the last message is something like please give working root= parameter / unrecognised block device on hda(0,0)
<kynarion> i'm kinda surprised to see that, because the this kernel gets the same parameter all working generic kernels do
<kynarion> i thought i could have misconfigured the kernel, so i tried an oldconfig build without any changes
<kynarion> -> same error
<nerdy_kid> what package do i install to get policykit configuration in systemsettings? thanks :)
<James147> nerdy_kid: last I heard they where migrating to a newer version that dosent have a gui front end yet... although that was last version.
<nerdy_kid> James147 ah ok.  dont really need it, but was kinda wandering what happened to it.  thanks :)
<nerdy_kid> how do i add encoders to the audio io slave? i currently have mp3 and ogg but looking for flac.
<DarthFrog> nerdy_kid: Use "apt-cache search <pattern>" to find what
<DarthFrog> 's available.
<DarthFrog> i.e. apt-cache search flac
<nerdy_kid> DarthFrog ive used synaptics search function, i have the flac program/encoder installed, but i still dont see it in the audio cd io config section of systemsettings
<RobertLaptop> Morning at least in the US.  I just reinstalled my Kubuntu laptop from scratch using 10.04 and 1st thing I did was start and update but noticed a notification of additional support items like flash but after the reboot the notification went a way.  What program is that so I can bring it back up?
<James147> RobertLaptop: Just install kubuntu-restricted-extras to get everything it would install
<RobertLaptop> Thanks James147
<uday> hi would this be the right place to ask questions about a failed upgrade to 9.1 ubuntu?
<DarthFrog> uday: For Ubuntu support, you'll want to "/join #ubuntu",
<LeeJunFan> Why does every dolphin add-on I try to add from the services menu add-on installer fail?
<James147> LeeJunFan: what add-ons are you trying to install?
<LeeJunFan> James147: service menu add on's like mountiso, attach to thunderbird, etc. Right click actions.
<LeeJunFan> James147: if you go to dolphin settings under services, you can "Download new services", always fails.
<James147> LeeJunFan: what version of kde are you using?
<LeeJunFan> James147: 4.4.4
<LeeJunFan> James147: does it work for you? If so I'll try with a new user and then figure out which config file is hosed.
<James147> LeeJunFan: dosnt see to be working here either (kde 4.5 beta)
<LeeJunFan> James147: okay, thanks. It has NEVER worked for me, I keep thinking it will get fixed, and never does.
<James147> LeeJunFan: you should be able to go to kde-look.org (or kde-apps... cant remember which one does the service menus) get the ones you want and install them manually
<LeeJunFan> James147: yeah, I've done that with others, would just be nice if that one-click solution worked.
<James147> LeeJunFan: they have been improving on the get new stuff thing for a while, its working better in other application then it use to
<salvo> hi
<_2> anyone know some hotkey that works after device selection and before kernel loading  ?    i can't boot either of the 10.4 install cd's
<_2> wow....   ^C   did it.      heh  now i got to the boot menu in the install CD
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> got 2 identical monitors and an nvidia gf9500 card with two heads. I want the same picture on both monitors. possible? if: how?
<DexterF> proprietary driver
<James147> DexterF: you can do that in nvidia-settings
<Dweamer> Hi, all!
<Dweamer> Anyoune can help with XFS?
<DexterF> James147: yup, thanks
<pgeyleg> can anyone help with grub?
<pgeyleg> i reinstalled windows and my linux boot menu is gone
<ikonia> pgeyleg: you need to re-apply grub
<ikonia> !grub2 > pgeyleg
<ubottu> pgeyleg, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> !grub | pgeyleg
<ubottu> pgeyleg: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ikonia> pgeyleg: check the link ubottu just pm'd you
<pgeyleg> alrite, i am ruuning 10.4
<pgeyleg> i ran the live cd
<pgeyleg> So my previous linux version wsas 8.04, so does that mean i cannot use live cd with 10.4??
<lmojzis> Hi, i have Kubuntu, but this is generic KDE issue. I added my ftp server to network places in dolphin, authenticated and saved password to wallet. Whenever i try to edit anything with kate, it keeps on asking me to enter password for the server, but in the auth dialog, password is already written in and even remember box is checked. I tried to delete passwords from KWallet, but after i save it in the wallet again, it repeat. It does not ask when i hit CTRL-
<raindog> kdm will lot let me select another session.  This is driving me nuts.
<draik> Hello everyone.
<draik> Are there any apps for learning Japanese?
<James147> draik: kiten is probally the closest your going to get to one
<draik> James147: Thanks. I'll give that a try.
<glauce> how can I remove wallpapers downloaded through system-settings from de hdd?
<glauce> where are them?
<DarthFrog> glauce: Right-click on the desktop, and poke around in settings.
<bendersteed> They're in /usr/share/wallpapers/
<glauce> bendersteed: let me see...
<amichair> maybe ~/.kde/share/wallpapers
<glauce> amichair:  that's it! =)
<amichair> glauce: :-)
<DNSmith> How to register my nickname i can't find anything in help ?
<Unksi>  /msg nickserv help
<DNSmith> hah tnx :)
<Unksi> yw :)
<amichair> DNSmith: or http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<georges-albert> #namurlug
<georges-albert> join #namurlug
<nUboon2Age> newbie question: i just turned on my (pretty new) kubuntu wubi installation and for some reason it says 'network management disabled' although it was working earlier this morning.  What do i do to reenable it?
<James147> nUboon2Age: stop networkmanager  then edit /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state so that "NetworkingEnabled=true" is true not false then start networkmanager again
<nUboon2Age> James147: ty, i'll try that. once again you're a great help
<DNSmith> cs help
<amichair> what's the difference between network-manager-kde and plasma-widget-networkmanagement?
#kubuntu 2011-06-20
<GWild> I'm running 10.04 LTS w/ NVidia video and chipset.
<GWild> My video resolution will not go higher than 640x480
<GWild> any ideas/
<GWild> any ideas?
<szal> GWild: sudo glxinfo | grep -i render
<GWild> szal: hmm, glxinfo not installed
<GWild> let me install it
<GWild> szal: What am I looking for?
<szal> GWild: where?
<GWild> szal: in the glxinfo output
<szal> GWild: that what comes up w/ the grep pipe, that isn't there for nothing ;)
<GWild> szal: Let me rephrase.  What it the output of the glxinfo command supposed to tell me?
<szal> GWild: let me rephrase: the above line I gave you is _one_ command
<GWild> szal: I understand that and I have run the command
<szal> that should output a handful of lines, and it won't be too hard to put them on a pastebin, I guess ^^
<GWild> understood
<GWild> szal: http://pastebin.com/KZwDbz1F
<szal> GWild: that answers the question whether the system is actually using the nVidia driver with 'yes'
<GWild> ok
<szal> GWild: did you run 'nvidia-settings'?
<GWild> szal: Yes.  It will allow setting 320x240 and 640x480.
<szal> sounds a bit unlikely for a GF7..
 * szal would at that point suggest trying to boot with 'edd=on' as additional boot parameter
<GWild> ok.  I'll try that.  Thanks for the input.
<szal> if that fixes it, put that parameter in /etc/default/grub in the line that starts with 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=' and run 'sudo update-grub'
<GWild> ok
<commodore64> I tried installing kubuntu over ubuntu 11.04 but when I rebooted I got fatal IO error 11. Can anyone help with this?
 * szal wouldn't try running *buntu on a C64 :D
<commodore64> *facepalm*
<commodore64> "Fatal Server error: Server is already active for display 0 If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.XO-lock and start again.
<Walzmyn> I've got everything in CUPS set to have one printer to default, but the other printer keeps coming up everytime I try to print, I have to select the printer I want.
<LINKSWORD2> Good day, all....
<LINKSWORD2> So... Who all is here?
<LINKSWORD2> $ns
<LINKSWORD2> D'oh!
<joedj_> hey folks. i'm on kubuntu 9.04 and my repos have disappeared. can anyone suggest the simplest way to update to something that still exists, without losing my stuff?
<joedj_> or, can anyone tell me what the GUI package manager I likely have installed is?
<joedj_> ah damnit, found kpackagekit but it can't update from jaunty to lucid :(
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm.... Hang on.
<LINKSWORD2> 9.04 is Karmic, is it not?
<joedj_> i don't think so. 9.10 is Karmic
<LINKSWORD2> Ok.
<LINKSWORD2> Let's open up the system terminal.
<LINKSWORD2> You likely have Konsole, I believe.
<joedj_> sure
<joedj_> (i'm not a noob, i just don't use the GUI much and i don't have e.g. menus, so I can't follow instructions like "Start System/Administration/Update Manager" (from the wiki))
<LINKSWORD2> OK.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm trying to figure this out from a non-GUI perspective.
<LINKSWORD2> Let's see what I can do for you.
<joedj_> thanks =P
<joedj_> i'm a bit hesitant to just change my apt sources to something newer and do a dist-upgrade...
<LINKSWORD2> I would, honestly.
<LINKSWORD2> I started out with 9.10, and began looking at the newer distros online, in various preview pages, etc.
<LINKSWORD2> From there, I decided to download 10.10 and then upgrade via CD at that point.
<joedj_> i was quite excited to hear that ubuntu was going to switch to rolling releases (as reported by e.g. slashdot), turns out it wasn't true :(
<LINKSWORD2> Once I got my network working properly, I was able to upgrade to 11.04 via the link in the system notifier.
<LINKSWORD2> Anyway... Skipping ahead.
<LINKSWORD2> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<joedj_> ubottu: those instructions don't really help me
<ubottu> joedj_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joedj_> ugh =P
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> joedj_: I submitted the request for those instructions.
<LINKSWORD2> Did you follow either of the links provided?
<joedj_> yes, but they only really provide comic relief :)
<joedj_> e.g. "Be sure that you have all updates applied to Ubuntu 9.04 before you upgrade."
<joedj_> how do you do that when the repos are gone?
<LINKSWORD2> I do not have that information at the moment. Let me look around and I'll see if I can find something for you.
<joedj_> s'ok, i'll try the dist-upgrade and see how it goes. if it all goes to hell i'll just find another machine and get the stuff i care about off the old disk
<LINKSWORD2> I'm sorry, I can't find what I'm looking for.
<LINKSWORD2> Problem is, I should know this... >.>
<LINKSWORD2> joedj_: try "sudo apt-get install release-update"
<DarkwingDuck> Hey LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> Dark! Perfect timing.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm trying to help joedj_ update his system and I just hit a mind-blank moment.
<DarkwingDuck> Ahh hah.
<DarkwingDuck> What can I do to help?
<LINKSWORD2> Help him upgrade.
<LINKSWORD2> Unless you have a harddrive I can stick in the back of my head. lol
<DarkwingDuck> joedj_: open terminal
<DarkwingDuck> joedj_: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<DarkwingDuck> joedj_: sudo do-release-upgrade
<LINKSWORD2> ... Now I feel stupid.
<DarkwingDuck> :) Naww, I've been doing it for years.
<joedj_> DarkwingDuck: heheh. i can't apt-get install anything. the 9.04 repos are gone
<joedj_> doh. i have do-release-upgrade, but it's too late now, the dist-upgrade is already running
<DarkwingDuck> Okay.
<joedj_> thanks, fingers crossed :)
<DarkwingDuck> dist-upgrade should work.
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<LINKSWORD2> DarkwingDuck: You usually don't mind if I one-on-one with ya, but I figure it's always a good idea to ask.
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<LINKSWORD2> May I?
<DarkwingDuck> Go for it.
<LINKSWORD2> This is gonna be a LONG night...
<LINKSWORD2> I'm signing off.
<KeyboardCat> hi everyone
<uberfrau> how do i set default browser? ;d
<soee> uberfrau, go System settings
<soee> second line, there you have Defauld programs icon just click
<uberfrau> soee: firefox is on desktop, so it isn't an option...
<uberfrau> X_X!
<liquidat> uberfrau: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<uberfrau> liquidat; ty
<liquidat> There are still no kontact2 packages for Kubuntu, right?
<uberfrau> still have an issue with the default browser :|
<uberfrau> opera is on 'auto',how can i make firefox 'auto' as well, i guess
<pawel_121> hi
<pawel_121> is there any simple way to disable mysql on system startup?
<Peace-> pawel_121: yes
<Peace-> pawel_121: ALT F2  type akonadi
<Peace-> pawel_121: disable the stuff
<Walzmyn> I've got everything in CUPS set to have one printer to default, but the other printer keeps coming up everytime I try to print, I have to select the printer I want.
<pawel_121> Peace:
<Peace-> pawel_121: disable all the stuff you don't need  on systemsettings , startup
<pawel_121> Peace:thanks, but this is for akonadi right?
<pawel_121> Peace: I want to disable mysql-server
<Peace-> pawel_121: akonadi should use that database
<Peace-> pawel_121: if you type that you shoudl get the akonadi console
<Peace-> wher you can disable the database
<pawel_121> Peace: yes, I have it right here
<pawel_121> Peace:ok, thank you
<pawel_121> Peace: one more question if you don't mind
<Peace-> do it
<pawel_121> how am I supposed to disable some other daemons? I tried 'sudo daemon_name disable', but there's an error
<Peace-> pawel_121: easy
<Peace-> pawel_121: ALT F2  type systemsettings
<Peace-> then on top right you should type service
<pawel_121> Peace:yes
<pawel_121> Peace:thanks a lot! :)
<Peace-> pawel_121: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/20/plasma-desktopfC1748.jpg
<Peace-> pawel_121: well that is in italian
<Peace-> btw
<Peace-> xD
<pawel_121> I've got it :)
<pawel_121> Thank you, bye :)
<jakd4x> hi
<ironfroggy> Does anyone know why a fresh install of the latest dvd will leave me with a system that refuses to install the google-chrome packages?
<ironfroggy> it tells me "dependency is not satisfiable: libnspr4-0d" when i try
<szal> ironfroggy: what DVD?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<ironfroggy> szal: 11.04 64-bit desktop dvd
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<MadRobot> I'm trying to install TweetDeck, and the installation was successful, but it's not getting along with Kwallet for some reason. How do I fix that?
<szal> ironfroggy: never heard of, where did you get that from?
<Pici> MadRobot: This isn't a real answer to your question, but.... Adobe is going to be discontinuing Air for Linux. I personally use TweetDeck's chrome app. I think they have a general web interface in beta as well.
<ironfroggy> szal: from kubuntu.org
<ironfroggy> i dont really see how that part matters. my point was that it was a fresh install of 11.04
<ironfroggy> but i have to go now. i'll figure it out later.
<MadRobot> Pici: They're discontinuing AIR for Linux? That's great! I've never really liked Adobe anyway, but TweetDeck is just awesome.
<ironfroggy> Pici: they are? any link to an announcement? that's terrible news.
<Pici> MadRobot: See https://www.tweetdeck.com/api/webbeta/
<Pici> ironfroggy: let me find it...
<ironfroggy> found it. well, i started to get some respect for them and now thats falling out the window. what a shame.
<Pici> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/06/17/adobe_backs_off_air_for_linux/
 * BluesKaj cringes ,TweetDeck awsome ? ...God help us all :)
<ironfroggy> well they are exactly discontinuing it they just are supporting it directly, but rather suipporting the base code for others to integrate into different distributions.
<ironfroggy> later eveyrone
<Pici> Its a bit of a weird move.
<david___> hi
<david___> i installed KDE on Ubuntu
<david___> now my Ubuntu is kind a messed up
<MadRobot> Pici: That's not the issue I'm facing, however. AdobeAIR is installed on my machine, and so is TweetDeck. But it's having a trouble findng and storing passwords (it's a problem with Kwallet, most probably).
<david___> i rly need help
<Pici> !details | david___
<ubottu> david___: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<david___> the Unity in Ubuntu is gone idk why
<david___> look after i loged in Kubuntu
<david___> planels
<david___> Unity
<david___> are gone in ubuntu
<david___> idk how i get them back
<david___> i rly like both
<david___> more details?
<david___> :( is there anyway keep them both
<david___> how did you do colored text?
<david___> i have the lastest Ubuntu
<david___> and the problem is that Unity is gone after login to KDE
<david___> idk KED or KDE
<david___> sorry i am new on this 2 OS
<david___> but i love them
<david___> i am thinking moving to this OS from windows :)
<david___> look if u need more detail tell me
<david___> but this all i need
<petete> on the login screen choose the ubuntu session instead of kubuntu
<david___> wont work
<david___> thats why lol
<david___> is gone idk why
<szal> !enter | david___
<ubottu> david___: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<david___> oh so sorrry
<szal> !notworking | david___
<david___> Unity is not working
<szal> ah, no info on that..  anyhoo, "wont work" is NOT an exact error description
<david___> after using the KDE
<david___> i wont show error
<petete> we are not experts on unity here, you'd have better luck in #ubuntu
<david___> thats my problem it just wont load it Unity and the panels of Ubuntu idk what must do i want to keep the KDE
<david___> ok
<david___> look i am new on IRC how i go to that chat??
<petete> also it would help if you could say exactly what works and what doesn't
<petete> click on it?
<david___> Ubuntu runs but it just wont show load Unity and the panels
<petete> but you can enter a kde with no problem?
<david___> yah
<petete> a kde session
<david___> i am using KDE now :)
<david___> is rly nice
<david___> sorry about this entering
<petete> well, i can't help you. i never used unity
<david___> oh ok np
<david___> how i go t #ubuntu?
<david___> oh lol got it nvm
<dineshnn> hi
<Pranav_rcmas> When I click on KMenu or any icon in the system tray, the pop-up appears at the top of the screen, how can I fix this?
<r|A|k> hi any gui for mount ?
<flashdeluxe> hi! does anybody know a good (and free) X Server for Windows7 x64? I tried ming and vcxsrv but both are crashing after 1min :(
<user_> could you please recommend me an paplication to convert video files. is it k3b capable for this? i a running kde under 10.04.
<genii-around> Hm. Couldn't wait for an answer I guess.
<ilias> hi genii. do you have any idea about the application i am looking for?
<genii-around> ilias: I am not sure I saw your question... what sort of application are you seeking?
<ilias> an application to convert for example avi to mp4, or wav to mp3 etc. Many of them are available online but i am looking for an application to load it on my pc.
<genii-around> ilias: If you don't mind commandline, ffmpeg is extremely powerful
<ilias> i know that from suse. is it fully working under kubuntu too?
<tsimpson> works4me
<KeyboardCat> hi everyone
<KeyboardCat_> Hi everyone =)
 * genii-around slides KeyboardCat_ a coffee
<KeyboardCat_> is there anyone who can help me in one problem again? see, new day new problem ;D
<genii-around> KeyboardCat_: If you just state your current problem to the channel in general, someone may be able to assist
<KeyboardCat_> did u mean i should say my problem or go to other channel? if u mean the first opinion then problem is that i cant get external screen work correct with kubuntu 11.04 and HD 4250
<genii-around> KeyboardCat_: I meant that you should say your problem here
<KeyboardCat_> say in what? sorry if im bad to understand but im from finland and nobody answered to me in finnish channel
<KeyboardCat_> so where i should say it?
<ilias> just say your problem here.
<KeyboardCat_> the problem is that i cant get external screen work correct
<KeyboardCat_> i have an laptop with HD 4250
<KeyboardCat_> and im trying to connect Samsung P2370HD with VGA to my computer but my computer doesnt give the 1920x1080 resolution for it and even the maximum resolution of settings doesnt enable so how i can get 1920x1080 to resolution list and get it work?
<BluesKaj> KeyboardCat_, open the kmenu>apps>settings>nvidia server settings
<valenok> здрасьте о.о
<BluesKaj> or is that an ati driver then , catalyst, KeyboardCat_
<KeyboardCat_> well i cant get my external screen work in Display settings of KDE
<szal> !ru | valenok
<ubottu> valenok: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BluesKaj> KeyboardCat_, open the kmenu>apps>settings>catalyst
<KeyboardCat_> what then when im in catalyst
<INo_Slacky> lskda
<INo_Slacky> haiii
<INo_Slacky> indonesia
<BluesKaj> lok for settings >resolution, KeyboardCat_
<KeyboardCat_> my real resolution of my screen is 1920x1080 but Kubuntu ofters only 1600x1200 and that resolution doesnt even work
<KeyboardCat_> ok
<KeyboardCat_> should those options be available in normal catalyst or should i run it as admin because the admin doesnt open
<BluesKaj> KeyboardCat_, ,if you need to, yes
<KeyboardCat_> well it said to change settings i should run administrator but how because when i take it and put my password nothing happens and it just simply doesnt open but normal user opens
<KeyboardCat_> 1366x768 from KDE settings is only resolution which works but it looks horrible in 23" screen and there is no 1920x1080 in resolution list
<david___> hi
<david___> i want install login theme idk how?
<david___> i got the theme files
<david___> ok?
<sithlord48> systemsettings-> login manger, theme tab, install new theme feed it your file..
<sithlord48> sorry its "login screen "
<david___> it don't have the install thing
<sithlord48> thre should be 3 buttons on the lower part of that tab install theme , remove theme, and get new themes
<david___> ouch
<sithlord48> if you don't see them could you kindly tell me what version of kde you have (open dolphin or any kde program under help  select about kde)
<david___> i just saw it
<david___> sorry
<sithlord48> now david___ you should be warned i have will have mixed results if you use get new stuff (anywhere) some uploaders don't upload correctly.
<david___> ?
<sithlord48> but you should try get new stuff for this  and under workspace aperance , application apperance, add widget (on panel or desktop) its a cool feature that will look online (kde-look.org) and show you themes for what ever section you in that it will dl and install for you
<sithlord48> its one of my favorate parts of kde4 , because you used to have to do it all manually ..
<david___> oh ok
<david___> thanks
<david___> i got the themes from that web site
<sithlord48> anyone can ANYONE help me ??? (i know shocker :P) im trying to compile a program that uses ogre and i can't seam to install the sdk becuase it will result in broken stuff (-f is not working and muon does nto "force")
<sithlord48> david___:  this will do it for you , but sometimes it won't work correctly
<david___> kk
<david___> i gtg thank one more time and take care bye
<sithlord48> and nvm i seam to have fixxed it
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<MadRobot> Anyone running Pyroom?
<spencer_> oh my god :(
<spencer_> oh my gooood
<spencer_> why can I only rarely connect to IRC?
<spencer_> only consistently with online clients, seemingly randomly with Konversation and not at all with Xchat and Pidgin :((((((((((((((((
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<MadRobot> Anyone here uses Pyroom? I get a "segmentation fault" error when I try to run it for some reason.
<george__> i need help. my kde seems messed up (failed to connect to dbus) and graphics/kwin is ugly. where can i get help?
<george__> is there a place i can get help?
<Linkmaster> george__: are you using nvidia/amd?
<george__> radeon
<Linkmaster> you installed the drivers, correct?
<george__> i was doing something innocent (minimizing kmail or something) then x server crashed. now everytime i log in kwin is ugly (e.g. decorations are slow to draw)
<george__> yes, i purged reinstalled xorg-ati
<Linkmaster> hmm...thats awkward
<george__> err.. i know
<george__> i can't think of anything strange i did
<Linkmaster> I'm not the best with those cards..I use netbooks, so my experience is so little I'd probably end up ruining your computer
<george__> i used python yesterday for the first time..
<george__> i get errors in kdm.log about failing to connect to dbus, and .xsession errors
<Linkmaster> its not connecting to dbus? thats not a good sign..dbus is like, how all the applications talk to each other
<george__> do you have any idea what to try? reinstall/reconfigure something
<Linkmaster> let me do some looking
<george__> thanks
<george__> google shows (few) similar error messages but nothing i can do (eg some from gentoo)
<Linkmaster> what are some of the error outputs?
<george__> klauncher(4855) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server.
<george__> kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
<george__> kdmgreet(4847)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server"
<george__> QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory
<george__> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /tmp/0662443712/.config/ibus/bus
<FloodBotK2> george__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<george__>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<george__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/629951/
<Linkmaster> someone more experienced probably can help you D: I'm not the best in the worl
<george__> thanks anyway. i'll try kde irc
<george__> but if you have some idea, shoot
<Linkmaster> yeah, hit #kde
<george__> cheers
<Hagbard1> Hi - I'm having issues logging back into KDE after restoring my system. Essentially KDM runs fine, but when I log in as a user it just pauses and then kicks me back out to KDM. This is a new user with an empty homedir.
<Hagbard1> .Xauthority is empty and .xsession-errors says:
<Hagbard1> open: Permission denied
<Hagbard1> (but with no clue as to what was being opened and what was denied :( )
<tranquilwaters_> good evening
<tranquilwaters_> I read that kubuntu will get a tablet version too in the future
<tranquilwaters_> any chance it will work on an Acer A500 then?
<tranquilwaters_> I'm thinking of getting one of those :-)
<genii-around> tranquilwaters_: Kubuntu can be used with different plasma workspaces like desktop or netbook. But the problem is the processor. Right now there is not a port of Natty Narwhal to the ARM architechture, but probably soon. ( the Tegra 2 is an ARM cpu)
<tranquilwaters_> ah ok
<tranquilwaters_> I read a news item about 11.10
<tranquilwaters_> somewhere...
<genii-around> tranquilwaters_: Maverick Meerkat has an ARM port, perhaps you could try it to see
<tranquilwaters_> there's no hurry
<tranquilwaters_> I don't own the tablet yet
<tranquilwaters_> but I plan on buying one this week, and the A500 seems nive
<tranquilwaters_> nice*
<tranquilwaters_> it would be very cool if I could dualboot Android and Kubuntu on it
<tranquilwaters_> I'll try it out though :-) thanks!
<tranquilwaters_> oh btw: I installed ubuntu-software centre on my kubuntu, because I read that you could buy linux games in it now
<tranquilwaters_> but the purchase-section is empty
<tranquilwaters_> :-( Can't I get any games because I like KDE better than gnome? :-/ I thought that both buntu's were pretty much the same under the hood? So why the difference?
<petete> what do you mean? you can install the same games with (k)ubuntu
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all...
<HansMeier> Greetings
<Linkmaster> anyone know of where I can find the helvetica font to install on my system?
<LINKSWORD2> Helvetica is a Windows font, if I recall correctly.
<LINKSWORD2> However, you may be able to find a derivative font.
<LINKSWORD2> Linkmaster: http://www.linotype.com/526/helvetica-family.html
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: I knew it was Windows, I just was wondering if it was ever ported/recreated
<Linkmaster> well this is depressing. I'll just find something that looks similar to it
<LINKSWORD2> I don't really know. But if it's an option, it might be on that linotype website.
 * Linkmaster has no monies
<LINKSWORD2> Heh. I installed Linux on my computer because I couldn't afford another copy of WXP.
<LINKSWORD2> And I thought it might be an interesting experiment. (To which I find true.)
<LINKSWORD2> Linkmaster: I may have a solution for you.
<Linkmaster> I'm listening?
<LINKSWORD2> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Font-HOWTO/#fonts
<LINKSWORD2> Scroll down a bit and click on the index listing for Webcore Fonts.
<LINKSWORD2> I'll let you read the article in that section and decide for yourself if you want it or not.
<Linkmaster> Hmm, interesting
<LINKSWORD2> Well, Linkmaster, I hope that works.
<LINKSWORD2> Sorry I can't stick around. I've got to make a late run to town, and be up at 4 AM tomorrow.
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<IQ-9> hello all, I just installed Kubuntu. My desktop has an nvidia geforce 9800 with twin screens. For some reason the /etc/x11/xorg.conf will not save the settings
<IQ-9> Any ideas?
<ironfroggy> how arte you trying to save them?
<IQ-9> ironfroggy, Via the GUI, "Save to X configuration file"
<ironfroggy> are you running that as root?
<IQ-9> I also googled and tried to run the nvidia x server settings through command line as root, no dice there either
<jwash|2> hello, is there a true rdp service which doesn't use xvnc?
<petete> have you tried nx?
<johnny32> hi
<jwash|2> anyone here had luck with x11rdp vs xvnc
#kubuntu 2011-06-21
<ironfroggy> has anyone else noticed that on 11.04 you can't install the packages from google.com/chrome because of a dep on a missing libnspr4-0d ?
<ironfroggy> is there a way around this anyone has found?
<jordan193932> uh no i didnt know that
<jordan193932> chrome is working fine with me
<jordan193932> and i think i installed it through google
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy, try chromium-browser
<BluesKaj> in the repos
<jordan193932> iron, can you give a description of what your doing?
<ironfroggy> what differences are there between chrome and chromium?
<ironfroggy> jordan193932: i am just downloading the .deb from google.com/chrome and installing it via dpkg -i
<ironfroggy> on a fresh install of kubuntu 11.04
<jordan193932> hmm
<ironfroggy> but libnspr4-0d has been renamed libnspr4 and google-chrome fails to install correctly
<jordan193932> iron, i think i updated my system before i installed chome
<jordan193932> chrome*
<ironfroggy> i have done the updates
<darthanubis> any qbittorrent users here?
<jordan193932> k
<ironfroggy> the problem seems to be that google-chrome needs updated to use the new package name
<jordan193932> a total of 158 if i remeber correctly
<ironfroggy> but until them i wanted to find a way around it
<darthanubis> any kde 4.7beta users here?
<jordan193932> darth, i stand away from beta
<jordan193932> stay*
<jordan193932> iron im reading on some ubuntu forums now
<ironfroggy> all my searching on the package name revealed only chinese forum hits. i cant read those.
<jordan193932> iron, seems your not the only person with this problem
<jordan193932> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=09d163457e03e85f&hl=en
<TheBuntu> Anyone have any idea if Arora browser has a setting to put a Home button
<jordan193932> i installed using package using kpackage gui
<BluesKaj> !chromium-browser | ironfroggy
<jordan193932> did you try something like sudo apt-get install libnspr4-0d?
<BluesKaj> !info chromium-browser | ironfroggy
<ubottu> ironfroggy: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.0.742.91~r87961-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 16069 kB, installed size 55964 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<ironfroggy> jordan193932: yes it doesnt exist and it tells me it has been replaced by libnspr4
<jordan193932> uh
<ironfroggy> BluesKaj: i know what chromium is, thanks.
<jordan193932> iron, i installed through gui
<ironfroggy> jordan193932: thanks for the link.hopefully i'll figure something out.
<jordan193932> try installing it through gui right quick
<jordan193932> it may have a url for the dep
<BluesKaj> you asked what the difference is...chromium is being dev'd for linux exclusivey, not any other platforms, ironfroggy
<ironfroggy> BluesKaj: yes but chromium isnt what i want. it doesnt include various extras that are important for me.
<ironfroggy> but thanks.
<ironfroggy> jordan193932: what GUI?
<jordan193932> kpackage
<jordan193932> kpackagekit
<DarkwingDuck> GUI = Graphic User Interface
<DarkwingDuck> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<ironfroggy> jordan193932: that only includse packages are in apt, which chrome isnt
<ironfroggy> thats why i asked. i thought you must mean soemthing else. how are you installing chrome via that?
<jordan193932> it may have a rep you need
<jordan193932> thats what im thinking
<jordan193932> i havnt added anything special yet
<ironfroggy> what? sorry, i dont know what you mean.
<jordan193932> i dont have backports checked natty partner and oblivious cdrom
<jordan193932> ill see what verison of chrome i have
<jordan193932> 12.0.742.91 (87961) Ubuntu 11.04
<ironfroggy> jordan193932: and you are on an install of 11.04? not an upgrade?
<jordan193932> yes
<jordan193932> sorry i was doing someone of my laundry
<ironfroggy> dunno why i am having trouble then. thanks for the help.
<jordan193932> i was away
<ironfroggy> gotta head out myself
<S3Indiana> hello
<darthanubis> hi
<S3Indiana> Thx. (checking connectivity :)
<S3Indiana> hope you've had a good day...
<darthanubis> not bad, u2 thx
<darthanubis> I wish my qbittrrent would become operational again
<darthanubis> qbittorrent
<sysop3> ne1 alive?
<sysop3> what is it called when you move a window to the top of the screen and if you let go it full screens the window?
<sysop3> and how do you turn that off?
<jmper> alguien me puede ayudar con un link para descargar archlinux completo y sin problemas
<rww> jmper: #kubuntu is for Kubuntu support in English. Try #archlinux.
<jmper> alguien me puede ayudar con un link para descargar archlinux completo y sin problemas
<rww> jmper: #kubuntu is for Kubuntu support in English. Try #archlinux.
<wildgoose> jmper, #archlinux-es
<jmper> lo que pasa es ya lo intente descarga desde la pagina pero no se me descarga completo por lo que no lo puedo bootear
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<joedj> hey folks. just updated to 10.04 and the tab bar in the new konsole makes it really hard to tell which is the active tab - the difference between active and inactive tabs is very subtle
<joedj> can anyone think of a setting to improve this? i can't find anything obvious
<AcademIQ> hello!
<wildgoose> joedj, System Settings > Appearance > Colors
<beto> fg
<beto> eu baixei um arquivo no virtualbox
<beto> e queria gravar e nao dah
<beto> entao??
<beto> alguem sabe como
<beto> era uma imagem iso
<mr-rich> beto: English, please ...
<beto> do biglinux
<beto> ah
<beto> scuseme
<duytruong> excuse me
<duytruong> ha ha
<beto> i speack english
<beto> too bad
<beto> lol
<petete> you want to copy a file from virtualbox to the host machine?
<duytruong> i know
<beto> have brasilian room or spanish room in this choice??
<duytruong> but i forget
<Unit193> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<beto> i am with kurumin in the virtual box
<beto> now
<beto> speacking in he
<duytruong> install virtual tool
<duytruong> then, you can share between Kubuntu and win
<duytruong> are you here, beto ?
<beto> i hate ubuntu 11.04
<beto> the 10.10 is better
<duytruong> why ?
<beto> yes
<beto> my problem ... only i use googletraductor
<beto> for to you understund
<beto> but,
<beto> thanks
<duytruong> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR-V6Y04UAw
<beto> only if*
<duytruong> do you see it like ?
<beto>  do u r speaking with me??
<duytruong> yes
<beto> ah
<beto> how i see what??
<duytruong> I think that you should installe Linux on your computer
<beto> i have
<beto> ubuntu 10.10
<beto> karmic koala
<duytruong> hihi
<duytruong> ^ ^
<beto> and others in the virtual machine
<duytruong> Kubuntu has much more bugs
<beto> yeah
<beto> but
<beto> is for learning more
<wildgoose> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<beto> about O>S
<beto> o.s
<beto> ok
<beto> bros
<beto> bye
<duytruong> however Kubuntu is much beautiful than gnome !
<duytruong> I am using gnome chat with you. I am very glad ^ ^
<duytruong> hello
<duytruong> Is anyone here?
<rww> just you and the chickens
<mr-rich> rww: dammit ... you stole my line! ... :)
<duytruong> ^ ^
<duytruong> i am a chicken !
<rats__> cluck cluck
<duytruong> hello rww chicken !
<duytruong> Why does not anyone answer that?
<rww> chickens can't speak
<duytruong> thanks
<duytruong> now i understand
<beto> please u can to put the brazilian room ,again??
<beto> soory
<rww> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<beto> thanks
<beto> lol
<duytruong> I use kubuntu as an OS of 20 OS on my laptop
<duytruong> Have to say there are extremely interested!
<beto> xcuse again
<beto> have more room?
<beto> in brasil
<beto> or in portugues??
<beto> the peoples is sleaping
<duytruong> sleeping ??
<rww> beto: no
<beto> yes
<beto> my english
<duytruong> where are you from rss and beto ?
<beto> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<beto> brasil
<duytruong> i am Vietnamese
<beto> wooww
<duytruong> sorry for my bad english
<duytruong> i have to use Google translation to understand what you say !
<beto> ah
<beto> i dont use
<beto> i understund
<beto> but
<beto> dont know to write
<duytruong> hihi
<duytruong> ^ ^
<beto> '-'
<beto> ok
<beto> man
<beto> but
<beto> i go to slepeeng too
<beto> now
<beto> thankś all peoples
<beto> i want to learn more about linux
<duytruong> Have you got a yahoo nick or MSN nick ? , I'm finding a friend to help me improve English
<duytruong> please help me
<duytruong> i love Kubuntu
<duytruong> hello everybody, i am a chicken
<duytruong> haha
<kil> Всем здравствуйте
<DarthFrog> !run | kil
<DarthFrog> !ru | kil
<ubottu> kil: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Unit193> DarthFrog: So close ;)
<DarthFrog> Unit193: Close only counts in horseshoes, hand grenades and themonuclear warfare. :-)
<kil> help me =)))
<Unit193> DarthFrog: Haha! So true...
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask kil
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask | kil
<ubottu> kil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kil> to teach English=)
<kil> and then not understand a Movie that you write to me =)
<DarthFrog> kil: We're not understanding you.
<kil> I do not understand=0
<kil> =)
<kil> advise soft for kubuntu?
<kil> for exaple: alternative paint or photoshop??
<kil> for example*
<kil> need help your=(
<petete> for painting krita is quite good
<Graf_Westerholt> kil, you mean Gimp?
<kil> Gimp? and what it?
<Graf_Westerholt> !gimp | kil
<ubottu> kil: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<DarthFrog> Kil: Perhaps you should join #ubuntu-ru where you could get help in your native language.
<DarthFrog> GIMP is excellent for photo editing.
<Graf_Westerholt> ubottu is not fully right. Gimp is for Windows and Mac also. :)
<DarthFrog> Graf_Westerholt: And for all Linux, not just Ubuntu. :-)
<Graf_Westerholt> Right. :)
<DarthFrog> GIMP = GNU Image Manipulation Program
<Graf_Westerholt> It's backup-time.
<kil> No, Gimp me don't need.... me need exatcly alternative paint for linux.
<kil> sorry, for my english. I'm a Russian
<kil> paint = windows, and me need for linux?
<DarthFrog> Why paint?
<Graf_Westerholt> kil [06:47:58] <petete> for painting krita is quite good
<kil> <DarthFrog> that edit or creat image..
<DarthFrog> kil: GIMP is the best for that.
<kil> DarthFrog: There only foto
<kil> or no?
<DarthFrog> No.  All images, not just photos.
<Graf_Westerholt> kil, did you ever try Gimp?
<kil> Ok. ty
<kil> sorry. another quastion? can?
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask | kil
<ubottu> kil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kil> how to inastall the file "*.exe"?
<Graf_Westerholt> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DarthFrog> !wine | kil
<ubottu> kil: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Graf_Westerholt> kil, exe-files are for windows. Install gimp with „sudo apt-get install gimp“ at the terminal.
<DarthFrog> kil: *.exe files are windows files.  Some (but not all) can be run using WINE.
<Graf_Westerholt> DarthFrog, Wine for Gimp is not a good idea, I suppose.
<DarthFrog> Graf_Westerholt: WINE is not needed for GIMP, which is a native Linux program.
<Graf_Westerholt> That's the point.
<DarthFrog> kil:  If you're hoping to use Ubuntu instead of Windows to run Windows programs, and not move to Linux programs, you're doomed to severe disappointment.
<DarthFrog> kil: Instead, leave Windows programs (and viruses) behind and use native Linux programs instead.
<kil> And with the help of Wine at the game can be installed?
<Graf_Westerholt> Sorry, kil, what do you mean?
<kil> for example: counter-strike?
<kil> probably no =(
<kil> ПИЗДЕЦ!!!
<kil> =))
<DarthFrog> !games | kil
<ubottu> kil: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<kil> СПАСИБО ВСЕМ =)))) THANK YOU ALL =))))
<Graf_Westerholt>  без проблем
<kil> Graf_Westerholt: =))
<Name141> Are there going to be windows manager changes to Kubuntu like there are Ubuntu ?
<Name141> (assuming not.. since Kubuntu is KDE..)
<mr-rich> I sure as hell hope not ... Unity SUCKS ...
<Name141> mr-rich: no joke
<Name141> and they are talking of removing ubuntu-classic next release
<mr-rich> If I wanted a net-book os, I'll buy a damn netbook ...
<DarthFrog> Ubuntu is for newbies and for those who don't want to be bothered.  Kubuntu is for power users.
<valorie> I think that is too broad a statement
<rww> Name141: #ubuntu+1 would be the place for that, but no, not as far as I know.
<valorie> we always have options
<valorie> and that's cool
<Name141> DarthFrog: Kubuntu will follow along with Ubuntu's releases? Such as Kubuntu has an LTS ?
<valorie> people can use what they *like*
<rww> Name141: Kubuntu has LTSes, yes.
<valorie> kubuntu is part of Ubuntu
<Name141> valorie: It's offical, unlike Lubuntu ?
<valorie> yes
<Name141> sweet.
<DarthFrog> Name141: Yes and no.  They are some what independent.
<valorie> has been for a long, long time
<rww> I note that Lubuntu oneiric will be official
<DarthFrog> Name141: There was a Ubuntu LTS release that Kubuntu didn't make LTS (due to KDE 4 being too raw at the time, I believe).
<Name141> Anyway, I was looking at turning this machine in to a file server.  And the new Ubuntu windows manager blows.
<DarthFrog> Name141: If it's to be a file server, what does the GUI matter?
<Name141> DarthFrog: Not much.
<DarthFrog> You'll be doing everything at the command line anyway.
<Name141> but if I wanted one..
<Name141> I don't want to be fighting it
<valorie> lots of choices of what to put on top
<DarthFrog> Does ubuntu (whatever flavour) have any GUI server admin tools?
<valorie> xfce, gnome, unity, kubuntu
<svaksha> are gui server admin tools convenient? or reliable even?
<DarthFrog> Personally, I rarely even install X on the servers I admin.
<valorie> you get the lamp stack
<Name141> DarthFrog: It has a DVD burner, so I might use it sometimes.
<sourav> hi, I just messed up the side access column and the tool bar of dolphin..how can I restore it?
<duytruong> hi, nice to meet you
<dineshnn> network with internet is keep on disconnecting in Kubuntu 11.04
<the_p_> hi. I have a not so important but annyoing problem. I installed ubuntu and afterwards the kubunut plasma desktop package. and choose kdm as log in manager. now everything works except that when i log in to kde with kdm after a few minutes the screen flickers then gdm appears and i have to log in there anfter i do this my kde session is continued. Does anyone know why this happens and how i can resolve it?
<dineshnn> hi
<the_p_> hi. can you help me?
<Unit193> the_p_: Do you want to just use Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> the_p_: uninstall gdm
<Unit193> Tm_T: I was going to go for the pure idea :P
<Tm_T> Unit193: that would be way more than necessary
<Tm_T> unfortunately since upstart and all the changes in the boot process, I don't know anymore how gdm infiltrates the system
<Tm_T> so only sure fix I can suggest is to remove it
<dineshnn> i need to connect laptop and desktop guide how to connect.. i have kubuntu 11.04
<the_p_> Tm_T: why not i can always reinstall it if i change my mind.
<Tm_T> the_p_: while you're at it, reinstall kdm just in case
<the_p_> Tm_T: Thanks for your help. I think it should be solved now.
<bt> here speack english?
<Tm_T> bt: yes
<bt> ok
<bt> thanks
<duytruong> please help me
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<duytruong> OpenSUSE KSE doesn't turn on a wireless
<Tm_T> duytruong: we don't know about suse, you might try their support channels instead
<duytruong> is there any good game in Kubuntu? But simple !
<duytruong> Can't nobody help me ?
<Tm_T> duytruong: kdegames is a package that will bring in a plenty of games
<duytruong> thanks
<duytruong> I want to draw Cad in Kubuntu. I know there is a software that can draw autocad 2d is Drafsight but not install in Kubuntu 11.04. Do you know a similar functioning software?
<jmut_> hi folks. What software I could use to video capture my screen. My ultimate goal would be to capture stuff from a game I play under dosbox
<jmut_> but stlil I need nice video capturing since I am doing some tutorials sometimes etc
<Tm_T> !screencast | jmut_
<ubottu> jmut_: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<jmut_> Tm_T: nice. thanks. any clue if those will have issues with dosbox?
<Tm_T> jmut_: no idea, sorry
<jmut_> Tm_T: thanks
<Sarvangasana> hi
<Sarvangasana> i recently installed kubuntu OS
<Sarvangasana> i need to know the system aplications name for scanning documents
<Sarvangasana> where i can find it
<Sarvangasana> because on the graphics aplications i didn't find any
<Manchot> what's wrong with grep?
<jtheuer> Sarvangasana: xsane might work
<jtheuer> but it isn't very "nice" -- there might be better kde-style applications.
<Sarvangasana> this application don't recognize my scanner
<Sarvangasana> it is a multifunction printer
<Sarvangasana> epson dx4900f
<Sarvangasana> scanimage: no SANE devices found
<Sarvangasana> jtheuer,
<Joupi> Sarvangasana: Did you check the Sane project web page to make sure your multifunction printer is recognised and compatible (supported hardware) ? First thing to do ... to make sure you can use it properly, else you might have difficulties.
<Sarvangasana> ok i will look
<Joupi> ;-)
<Sarvangasana> where can i find the sane epson library ?
<Sarvangasana> in synaptic ?
<Sarvangasana> i need sane-epson(5)
<Sarvangasana> i don't know where to download
<Sarvangasana> Joupi,
<Joupi> mm
<Joupi> Did you check on epson website
<Joupi> ?
<Joupi> I mean, usually when a printer is recognised, it is done automatically
<Joupi> plug and play somehow
<Joupi> if you need a driver that is not fully recognised
<Joupi> either epson website or somewhere else
<Joupi> you need to get the proper epson ubuntu driver
<Sarvangasana> yes i have find that epson in kowa have a website where you can download a driver
<Sarvangasana> but the website is not available now
<Sarvangasana> http://www.epkowa.co.jp/english/linux_e/lsd_e.html
<Sarvangasana> kowa i suppose its a city in japan
<Sarvangasana> linux scan drivers
<Joupi> Sarg : yes I see, maybe site is down or does not exist anymore
<Joupi> I just went across these 2 sites : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/installer_une_imprimante_epson ; http://www.linux-drivers.org/ ;
<Joupi> I guess you checked already
<Sarvangasana> i have download a driver
<Sarvangasana> but now i have another error
<Sarvangasana> it can't be accesed the device
<Sarvangasana> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/erroryj.png/
<Sarvangasana> Joupi,
<Sarvangasana> http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL2.do
<Sarvangasana> i found here
<Sarvangasana> canimage: open of device epkowa:usb:001:006 failed: Access to resource has been denied
<Joupi> ok wait
<Joupi> Sarv : ok, but that's not a language I can read ... hehe
<Sarvangasana> here is the same message in terminal
<Sarvangasana> in english
<Sarvangasana> canimage: open of device epkowa:usb:001:006 failed: Access to resource has been denied
<Joupi> Sarv : did you install the driver you downloaded or is it the driver install that fails ?
<Sarvangasana> i have instaled
<Sarvangasana> but the i launch the x-sane application
<Sarvangasana> or canimage
<Sarvangasana> it appears this error
<Sarvangasana> it recognize the scanner
<Sarvangasana> but it seems i don't have privileges enough for launching it
<Joupi> ok
<Sarvangasana> maybe i have to do sudo
<Sarvangasana> :)
<Joupi> I guess you downloaded the All-in-Ones multifunction driver ?
<Sarvangasana> it works
<Joupi> right ?
<Joupi> hehe ok
<Joupi> good for you
<Sarvangasana> how silly
<Joupi> :p
<mudassar> Hello people
<mudassar> can somebody tell me how can I link glibc with my c code ?
<mudassar> anybody there?
<mudassar> hello anybody there ?
<Sarvangasana> how can i change the permits of a document created under root privileges
<Joupi> You must be root and do either chmod or chown + chgrp
<Joupi> to give permission or change owner and group
<Joupi> no other choice
<Joupi> I suggest you give access of your scanner to your user
<Joupi> it will avoid chging privileges all the tiume you use you scanner ;-)
<amichair> !find eclipse
<ubottu> Found: eclipse, eclipse-cdt, eclipse-emf, eclipse-emf-examples, eclipse-emf-sdk, eclipse-jdt, eclipse-pde, eclipse-platform, eclipse-platform-data, eclipse-plugin-cvs (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=eclipse&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<amichair> !info eclipse natty
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-8ubuntu3 (natty), package size 18 kB, installed size 120 kB
<amichair> !info eclipse ocelot
<ubottu> 'ocelot' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<amichair> !info eclipse oneiric
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-10ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 15 kB, installed size 120 kB
<amichair> I guess tomorrow's release will be out-of-repo as well...
<starlook> whats happening
<duytruong> is there any beautiful theme  for kubuntu icon ? Can I get it for using ?
<starlook> to get a icon theme for here, is better than the kde-look org?
<duytruong> I see the most H20 icon theme in numerous icon
<starlook> i need a help in how to put the kde application menu in transparent mode
<wedo> hello
<starlook> hello
<wedo> I need help plz - when I'm updating my kubuntu it stops at  mysql-server-5.1 replacing and I cannot avoid this step
<wedo> can anyone help me plz
<starlook> talk
<wedo> I need help plz - when I'm updating my kubuntu it stops at  mysql-server-5.1 replacing and I cannot avoid this step
<wedo> starlook:  when I'm updating my kubuntu it stops at  mysql-server-5.1 replacing and I cannot avoid this step
<wedo>  when I'm updating my kubuntu it stops at  mysql-server-5.1 replacing and I cannot avoid this step
<ovidius> wedo: what do you mean by "stops"?
<starlook> remove the mysql-server or componnents of the upgrad list
<wedo> ovidius: it hangs and donot continue hte updating process
<starlook> ever, if you update the mysql it will restart
<wedo> I cannot remove it I cannot reinstall it too
<starlook> remove of the list only
<starlook> uncheck the mysql box
<starlook> of all upgrad list
<wedo> I do upgrade through konsole , how to exclude mysql from the upgrade process?
<wedo> it hangs it this (point Preparing to replace mysql-server-5.1 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.3 (using .../mysql-server-5.1_5.1.41-3ubuntu12.10_i386.deb) ...)
<wedo> any help??
<ovidius> wedo: you could just use the gui-tool and try "apt-get -f install" from comman line before
<wedo> ovidius: is there anyway to repair mysql?
<yezi> 谁会改kubuntu右下角的图标
<ovidius> wedo: i don't think it is broken. it just won't update. have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install" from command line?
<yezi> 实在太难看了阿
<genii-around> !cn | yezi
<ubottu> yezi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<wedo> yes ovidius: I tried it and the uppgarde process went ok but mysql still has the same problem
<ovidius> wedo: oh. is this something like your current problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506533&page=2 ?
<wedo> yes ovidius
<ovidius> wedo: I suggest following the advice from #19 then. it will not damage anything and hopefully fix your problem.
<samjnaa> hello
<samjnaa> anyonehere?
<samjnaa> i have a wireless problem on kubuntu natty narwhal
<samjnaa> can anyone help me?
<samjnaa> thanks
<dniMretsaM> hello
<wedo> thanks ovidius
<samjnaa> hello
<dniMretsaM> what's going on?
<ovidius> samjnaa: what's the matter?
<leumas> hi all
<dniMretsaM> hey leumas
<dniMretsaM> when I saw ur name, I thought it said luma (as in Super Mario Galaxy)
<leumas> I am a newbie to Linux
<samjnaa> hello ovidius
<samjnaa> sorry for that late
<samjnaa> have an atheros wirelss on my new laptop
<samjnaa> kubuntu natty doesn't detect it
<samjnaa> says "wireless disabled by hardware"
<samjnaa> but in fact the wirelses+bluetooth swithc is on
<leumas> Actually it is Samuel spelt backwards
<samjnaa> and i am able to use bluetooth
<samjnaa> the "enable wireless" in network manager applet is disabled
<samjnaa> that's the situ
<dniMretsaM> leumas: oh that's cool. another backwards name speller
<ovidius> samjnaa: funny, the natty update has a major regression with certain bluetooth adapters (e.g. mine). Have you looked at the restricted drivers setting?
<samjnaa> ovidius: if you mean the "additional driver" applet it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<samjnaa> @ovidius: also as i said the prob is iwth wifi, and bluetooth is working for me
<samjnaa> @ovidius: perhaps you meant wifi?
<ovidius> samjnaa: no i meant bluetooth in the first part and asked for wifi in the second. sorry.
<samjnaa> @ovidius: as i said there appear to be no proprietary drivers installed
<ovidius> samjnaa: what model is your laptop?
<samjnaa> @ovidius: Lenovo IdeaPad Z570
<leumas> @dniMretsaM:yea
<dniMretsaM> samjnaa: what is your WiFi card?
<samjnaa> @ovidius: AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<samjnaa> @ovidius: as reported by lshw -C network
<samjnaa> @ovidius: fwiw dmesg has entries with ath9k
<dniMretsaM> is PCI-Express the brand?
<samjnaa> @ovidius: http://paste.kde.org/85375/
<leumas> samjnaa: maybe u shud try 'additional drivers' software and see if you wireless card driver will be recognised
<ovidius> samjnaa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/780040 Looks familiar?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 780040 in linux (Ubuntu) "wifi softblocked atheros ar9285 cannot unblock ideapad z570" [Undecided,New]
<dniMretsaM> because I'm looking at the compatibility list in the wiki, and I don't see anything
<dniMretsaM> leumas:  He did that already, i believe
<samjnaa> @leumas: as i said the additional drivers applet says "no prop drivers in use"
<disposable> my mouse in kde is too sensitive. lowering pointer acceleration in kde system settings improved the situation a bit, but values below 1.0x seem to have no effect. is there a way to lower the sensitivity in xorg.conf or something similar?
<leumas> samjnaa: ok
<dniMretsaM> samjnaa: is PCI-Express the brand?
<samjnaa> oh sorry
<samjnaa> was meaning to respond to that
<samjnaa> pci express is a bus technology
<dniMretsaM> lol that's k
<dniMretsaM> don't really know what that means. what is the brand then?
<samjnaa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pci_express
<samjnaa> as i said it's lenovo ideapad z570
<dniMretsaM> isn't that the computer brand?
<samjnaa> @ubottu thanks for teh bug point i no wsubscribed
<samjnaa> yeah but what brand are oyu asking for
<samjnaa> the wireless adapter is atheros
<dniMretsaM> I meant the WiFi card brand
<samjnaa> it's in builtin
<samjnaa> wireless
<samjnaa> atheros
<dniMretsaM> I don't see that name in the wiki
<dniMretsaM> so no help from there.
<samjnaa> hm
<leumas> Can anyone explain wht happened to Broadcom wireless drivers?
<ovidius> samjaa: look at the bug report. there is an open bug with your laptop's wireless card. i suggest trying ndiswrapper, which might help.
<samjnaa> so far there are some solutioons found by searching on ubuntuforums (there's even one sticky) but all are for broadcom
<leumas> I can't activate mine in my laptop
<samjnaa> for broadcom
<samjnaa> http://computerandu.wordpress.com/2011/05/04/how-to-solve-no-wireless-networks-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<samjnaa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1786705&highlight=natty+wireless
<ovidius> have to go now, bye all
<samjnaa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604868&highlight=natty+wireless
<samjnaa> ok thanks ovidus
<samjnaa> ovidius
<dniMretsaM> yeah, broadcom requires the NDISWrapper or whatever
<dniMretsaM> bye and good luck
<samjnaa> well on my other older atheros wifi on my older comaq presario c771tu does work
<duckx0r> How do you set the greediness of the regular expression search and replace in kate?
<samjnaa> OK all thanks bye
<samjnaa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10964409#post10964409
<samjnaa> fwiw
<samjnaa> bye
<duckx0r> Or how would I replace multiple things on the same line? I'm trying to replace \$settings\['(.*)\'\] with $GLOBALS['settings']['\1'], but if there is more than one occurrence per line, it only replaces the first one.
<Goliath> Hey i am using kubuntu. what package do i have to install so i have ubuntu? ubuntu-desktop ?
<duckx0r> Goliath, yes
<duckx0r> Goliath, you will then have both KDE and Gnome
<dniMretsaM> KDE and GNOME together tend to cause problems
<BluesKaj> plus a whole lot of redundant applications :)
<duckx0r> Problems? How so?
<dniMretsaM> check out this site for switching completely: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<dniMretsaM> I don't know how, I just know that people come on here with problems and they have both KDE and GNOME. then they remove GNOME and the go away
<BluesKaj> Goliath, asking the same question here as in #ubuntu is considered discourteous
<duckx0r> I have both installed on at least 3 computers with no problems at all on any
<dniMretsaM> good for u. it's probably just an individual thing
<dniMretsaM> like every other Linux problem, lol
<BluesKaj> a lot of laptop users are switching to gnome due to the poor wifi support on kde
<duckx0r> Neither gnome nor kde nor the latest kernel supports the ridiculous wi-fi card in this laptop
<BluesKaj> unless thery'r b43 or ath5/9
<dniMretsaM> I hav a desktop so no worries on that end
<duckx0r> I have to use wicd to get it to work
<dniMretsaM> the problem is, it's an old desktop...
<BluesKaj> duckx0r, even wicd isn't the great saviour it once was
<duckx0r> BluesKaj, well at least it works... with 2.6.35-28 kernel
<BluesKaj> maverick ?
<duckx0r> I'm running natty with maverick kernel
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> oneiric here , not impressed with new 3.0-1 kernel ..xbmc is not working right dropping 4 out of 5 frames while playing a movie ...vlc to the rescue
<freedom> i have problem with my graphic card  ?
<freedom> nvidia 8400 gt
<BluesKaj> freedom, which card and what problem?
<dniMretsaM> freedom: what's happening?
<BluesKaj> laptop freedom ?
<freedom> home computer ,my screen hangs sometimes, or colors messing
<freedom> would you help me /
<freedom> i have this problem since i installed natty
<freedom> BluesKaj: , dniMretsaM ?
<BluesKaj> freedom, open the kmenu>applications>system>additional drivers ..choose the recommended driver and enable it
<freedom> i did it like ! routin
<freedom> BluesKaj:  i did it like ! routin
<BluesKaj> freedom, well I had to ask
<freedom> thanks a lot
<freedom> BluesKaj: i didnt have this problem with maverick but now ...
<BluesKaj> it's odd tho freedom , I have a 8400gs card and I had no probs at all
<freedom> BluesKaj: dont know ,It annoy me (I love kubuntu and open source but ....)
<BluesKaj> freedom, I usually don't recommend proprietary drivers , but maybe in your case you should check the nvidia website for the 8400gt linux driver
<BluesKaj> freedom, in the terminal : apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> the nvidia site recommends 275.09.07
<ironfroggy> I have done an install on a box with two harddrives and then i removed one of the harddrives, which i did not install on
<ironfroggy> now it wont boot and i think the MBR was on that harddrive i removed. how do i add an MBR to the drive i have now without reinstalling?
<ikonia> !grub2 > ironfroggy
<ubottu> ironfroggy, please see my private message
<ikonia> ironfroggy: check the link ubottu sent you, it explains how to apply grub to a hard disk
<ironfroggy> thansk
<ironfroggy> so boot-repair is not available on a standard live CD?
<zippy>  !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<iconmefisto> I was just googling rekonq and read that last year there was someone working on adding chrome extensions to it. Are chrome extensions working with rekonq in kubuntu 10.10 maverick?
<IAmError_> Hello. I'm having an issue with my Update Manager. It won't connect to the internet, and gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/mJsDwYeZ
<Pici> IAmError_: It looks like the repository that you have listed there no longer exists... also.. we highly suggest against using repos intended for debian on Ubuntu,
<IAmError_> Pici: I have no idea how to change that though. I just installed Ubuntu, downloaded the KDE Plasma Desktop, and am having problems.
<BluesKaj> IAmError_, install kubuntu-desktop
<IAmError_> BluesKaj, I have done that and Im on it now.
<IAmError_> I just need to know if it's not getting updates for that link it showed in the error, or if I'm not getting updates all together.
<BluesKaj> !repositories | IAmError_
<ubottu> IAmError_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Pici> IAmError_: I don't know where that repository came from, but its not an official one.
<BluesKaj> IAmError_, you need to have the right repositories enable  to upgrade from them
<BluesKaj> enabled
<IAmError_> Apparently its something called the "looking glass desktop"?
<IAmError_> And I can remove it from /etc/apt/sources.list and that'll fix it?
<IAmError_> Nvm. I removed it and it worked. For whatever reason with that enabled it wouldn't update my package info.
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> i have some saved window position and size if i work with two displays... but if i only work with one display.. i get some strange window position.. so i need to move those windows.. is there any way to have.. two window position profiles.. or similar?
<excognac> I'm about to love kde, bloody panel eh...
<Linkmaster> excognac: whats wrong with it?
<excognac> I messed it up...
<Linkmaster> That doesn't give us much information, I could help if I knew whats wrong with it
<excognac> well, sorry i  just tried to google it
<excognac> is there any way to set it back to defaul;ts?
<Linkmaster> I know how to completely default your KDE if you want that, though whats wrong with the panel? I can attempt to help reverse any damage to that as wel
<Linkmaster> *well
<excognac> oh thank you so much. so
<Linkmaster> Do you want to see if we can fix the panel, or just default everything?
<excognac> Well, if there is any method to set only the panel back to defaults, would be great...
<Linkmaster> First, tell me whats wrong with the panel
<excognac> I have a duplicate widget, it does not moving things right if i give this option in more options..
<Linkmaster> have you first tried to unlock the widgets, then go to panel settings?
<anoneemouse> hi. is there a way to make my widgets remember their sizes after i log out... esp the facebook widget
<excognac> well, they are unlocked
<Linkmaster> Because if you wish to, you can unlock widgets -> right click on panel -> panel settings -> add panel -> default panel and see what that gives for you excognac
<Linkmaster> anoneemouse: try sizing them how you want them to be, then lock the widgets. See if that works
<iconmefisto> to get the default panel back, 1. stop plasma-desktop 2. delete .kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc 3. restart plasma-desktop
<anoneemouse> Linkmaster: that does, until i log out and back in again, then they reset to default size, it might be specific to the facebook widget
<Linkmaster> anoneemouse: thats possible, and iconmefisto I was trying to find that in the .kde file to figure that way out as well
<excognac> Linkmaster: Bah, I knew it supposed to be so easy, thank you so much
<pvandewyngaerde> hello, is there a daily build of kubuntu 11.10 with the latest daily kde ??
<Linkmaster> glad that it worked out for you
<Linkmaster> pvandewyngaerde: I know that project neon gives the latest for 4.7, I'm not sure about 11.10 since I'm not using that at all
<anoneemouse> did you find a way Linkmaster?
<Linkmaster> anoneemouse: I'm not entirely sure, all my widgets stay the same size whenever I move/resize/whatnot to them...is it ONLY the facebook widget, or all of them?
<anoneemouse> it seems like only the facebook widget
<Linkmaster> It could be relevant to the facebook widget then. I don't bother with it, so I don't know what it is really
<iconmefisto> anoneemouse: I have the facebook widget on one desktop, it never remembers it's size for me either
<anoneemouse> iconmefisto: its pretty irritating, because i like to have my widgets aligned, which is already a PITA
<iconmefisto> anoneemouse: yeah, I want the fb widget covering the entire 2nd desktop, but it won't stay that way. annoying. maybe there's an alternative widget? have you searched for one?
<anoneemouse> there are 3 or more versions of the facebook widget on opendesktop. i had to install the one with the blocking pinging fix, because the other one was causing my login to fail when the network was down
<anoneemouse> i see there is a facebook-qml, but according to the description it's broken
<iconmefisto> anoneemouse: and the blocked pinging one, does it remember size after logout?
<anoneemouse> no, but it might have been updated since. It really is bad though, you end up with just a black screen after login
<trtwiggy> Is there anything special I should be aware of for Kubuntu x64?
<anoneemouse> trtwiggy: it works great for me! Nothing bad to report here
<trtwiggy> Ok awesome thats what I needed to know thank you
<anoneemouse> no prob
<szal> !pm | em
<ubottu> em: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<excognac> ouch, all menus appear slowly, cube animation fails, everything is vibrating. How shall I get more information to understand what is wrong?
<excognac> Until now everything was fine...
<Linkmaster> excognac: are you running large programs?
<excognac> evolution and ktorrent
<Linkmaster> nothing big then..
<Linkmaster> Do you have the 'blur' effect on? This currently has caused quite a bit of drawing/rendering slowness, try turning it off and see what happens
<excognac> I rI also removed epiphany ages ago and it is still in my menubar....
<Linkmaster> Did you remove epiphany through the package manager of choice?
<excognac> Oops this chat slowed down too, so I just can hope that you will this message, It does not rolls forward..
<excognac> I think so or rather apt-get remove
<Linkmaster> Not sure why its still showing up then
<Linkmaster> If you had use purge rather then remove, it'll get rid of the configuration files as well, and I believe that'll remove the entry
<Linkmaster> have you tried to turn off blur though?
<excognac> had to restart
<noaXess> i have some saved window position and size if i work with two displays... but if i only work with one display.. i get some strange window position.. so i need to move those windows.. is there any way to have.. two window position profiles.. or similar?
<blip99> hi, anyone know any graphical SMB share folder managers ? Dolphin under KDE is not able to authenticate into the protected folders on my SMB share
<excognac> So, which animations and effects are memory consuming?
<excognac> all, I know, but which supposed to be turned off
<Linkmaster> excognac: turn off blur
<darko_> hi can anyone help me with a problem in ubuntu desktop?
<darko_> kubuntu desktop
<Linkmaster> after doing that, you should[hopefully] have increased speed
<Linkmaster> darko_: whats wrong?
<darko_> ?
<darko_> hi linkmaster, when you run a sesion in kubuntu, in the desktop there is a square where you put the shortcuts of the desktop
<darko_> do you understand me?
<Linkmaster> Yeah, the desktop folder
<darko_> exactly
<excognac> btw, how do i test the system (beside using it)?
<Linkmaster> darko_: did it disappear?
<darko_> do you remember how to recover it
<darko_> ?
<darko_> yes Link
<Linkmaster> haha, I figured thats what you wanted. here do this:
<Quintasan> excognac: AFAIK there is no automated testing system for desktop :P
<darko_> thanks man, im new in kubuntu
<darko_> always using gnome
<excognac> :(
<Linkmaster> darko_: unlock widgets and open up dolphin. Drag any old folder to the desktop, and select "folder view" NOT 'icon'. once you do that, hover your mouse on it until you see a configuration bar come up, and click the wrench. go to 'location' on the tab bar on the left, and select "show the desktop folder"
<Quintasan> excognac: No seriously, it would be hard to do, just use the system as you usually do and if anything is wrong then report it
<darko_> exco do you refer as a live session iwthour install the system?
<darko_> thanks
<Linkmaster> np
<excognac>  so there is no such way to test if i fitted well kubuntu on this new machine. Well, thank you anyway. I switched from Unity, cos that was a mess and never wanted work properly. At least kubi was fine for 3 days.
<excognac> all gnome applications should work fine on kde, right?
<Linkmaster> excognac: other then a few small integration issues, yes
<Linkmaster> if you install GTK apps, I suggest you to install 'qtcurve' and the other suggested packages so that it transitions easier
<darko_> thanks link it works
<Linkmaster> darko_: you're welcoem
<darko_> ok, if i can help in anything, only ask me
<Linkmaster> darko_: use the system, and get as many people as you know to transition to it. The more people, the better
<darko_> ok link,
<darko_> :)
<excognac> thanks, I am installing pretty fancy stuff e.g. molecule builders and viewers, so I'd be quite happy if all would work smoothly.
<Linkmaster> It should work fine
<excognac> very amateur question: is there apt-get autopurge command? in case yes, what does it exactly do>?
<Linkmaster> no, there is the 'apt-get purge _program_' and the 'apt-get autoremove'. The first completely removes the program and its configuration scripts, the second removes any orphaned dependencies
<excognac> thanks, so with apt-get autoremove ENTER i remove the rubbish,m right?
<Linkmaster> yep
<excognac> so now disappeared the useless epiphany menu too:)
<excognac> now i just need to setup evolution and system will be on the very way to perfection
<pnh_>  Hi everyone , Whenever I try to run kontact I'm getting this error: http://paste.kde.org/85609/   (distribution related as told by kde developers )   I'm using kubuntu 11.04, kde 4.6 ... Can someone help me to get rid of this error please?
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> are there 11.04 packages of the recently release kdepim?
<BluesKaj> freinhard, look in the package manager, if you are kde 4.4+ then kdepim should be available
<Guest51039> hi all, i've finished a fresh kubuntu installation. it's kind of weird that there is no xorg.conf, neither in /etc/X11 nor in the entire file system. where has it gone ?
<iconmefisto> Guest51039: that's normal these days
<Guest51039> iconmefisto: k, i admit my last installation is some years ago. :) fair enough, here's my issue: i'd like to have multiple screens work. at first it worked fine out of the box, however, kde performance was incredibly bad. so i installed fglrx for my radeon. after that performance was alright, however, only one screen was recognized.  to cut a long story short, that made me take a look into the vanished xorg.conf. so, where do
<Guest51039> you configure X now?
<iconmefisto> Guest51039: xrandr is probably what you should look into for dual monitor setup
<iconmefisto> you can still create xorg.conf and edit it
<iconmefisto> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<iconmefisto> Guest51039: try that link ^^
<Guest51039> iconmefisto: & ubottu , thanks, i'll have a look!
<excognac> how is that possible that there are file's in my desktop folder but not actually displayed on the desktop?
<TheBuntu> any other qt web browsers besides rekong .. konqueror and arora.... Seems like there the best for facebook
<excognac> ??
#kubuntu 2011-06-22
<well> olá pessoal
<well> esse IRC é para brasileiros
<vadrao> Hi all, I installed ubuntu to try it out and now want to remove it completely. When I try and uninstall ubuntu-desktop from Kpackagekit it does not remove the genome applications. can any one let me know how to remove gnome completely
<DavidTalbot> u wanna remove gnome or the complete linux installation?
<genii-around> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<vadrao> just gnome.. I want to keep my kubuntu installation'
<Linkmaster> ^Right there, best thing in the world
 * genii-around slides Linkmaster a coffee
<Linkmaster> :D
<well> alguêm fal aportugus ???
<well> eu precido de uma ajuda¹
<well> !
<well> i need help
<ArchangelSe7en> well with what exactly ?
<vadrao> ubottu: There is no Natty guide in that link.. and using apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop does not solve my problem..
<Linkmaster> vadrao: follow that guide, it covers all *buntu stuff
<well> olá pessoal preciso d euma ajuda
<maco> !br | well
<ubottu> well: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<iconmefisto> vadrao: for natty: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<genii-around> vadrao: Just follow the Hardy instructions for kde4 :)
<genii-around> Or iconmefisto's suggestion...
<vadrao> iconmefisto: Thanks a lot. That is what I was looking for..
<mick-mick> hola amigos
<mick-mick> hi Epyon
<mick-mick> who had ever used LTSP?
<mick-mick> Linux Terminal Server
<TheBuntu> Anyone have any idea why rekonq and arora display Facebook better then firefox ?
<Linkmaster> TheBuntu: because FF is becoming quite a bloated and heavy web browser. Rekonq is fast and light, I don't use arora though I've heard about it, and since its light it loads lighter pages quickly. FF chugs along on any page, and here on Linux at least, I've noticed that Rekonq is optimium for everything except heavy flash
<TheBuntu> Linkmaster: ok that makes sence.... i dont care for arora... but is there anything light that is better then rekonq
<dineshnn> any body have idea about the pdf editor
<dineshnn> i need to edit a pdf file
<dineshnn> advise to reset the ubuntu as original settings
<ptjwasup> check check
<OerHeks> hi, my GPU fan is running fullspeed, and Nvidia settings show me it is speed 0 > http://picpaste.com/pics/fan-sKbpFbMa.1308710443.png
<OerHeks> how do i enable the auto speed function ?
<RazupX> hi , there is itunes for kubuntu ?
<Phosphenes> Hi, is there any way I can install kde3 on 11.04?
<Linkmaster> Phosphenes: I don't think so..I believe KDE3 died out since 9.10. I believe
<Phosphenes> Ok, thanks
<Linkmaster> Phosphenes: do try and give KDE4 a try though. I personally love it, and its very well supported. The more stable version is 4.5 which is on Lucid I believe, if not its 4.4 on Lucid. 4.6 is the latest stable for Natty, though with project-neon you can get 4.7
<Phosphenes> I do have KDE4 installed, but its quite slow on my netbook even with all the graphical effects disabled so I wanted to try downgrading it
<Linkmaster> Phosphenes: you using Natty? because there are known power issues with the kernel at the moment. I noticed a slight slowdown as well on my 992mb card, especially with blur
<Phosphenes> I am using Natty right now, but I originally had Maverick when I first installed. I was hoping that upgrading it would be faster but it's about the same
<Phosphenes> I'm using the lubuntu desktop right now because it's a lot faster, but it's a bit simpler than I would like.
<Linkmaster> Personally, Maverick is faster on my computer. My experience, though I've tweaked Natty to work beautifully. It especially helps if you disable strigi and nepomuk
<Phosphenes> How do I disable them? Do I just sudo apt-get remove them?
<Linkmaster> I believe that will destroy your desktop :P
<Phosphenes> oh, that wouldn't be good
<Linkmaster> Hmm, I used to remember, hold on...
<Phosphenes> What are they for?
<Linkmaster> file indexing
<Phosphenes> Wouldn't I need them then?
<Linkmaster> It depends on things; I've personally never disabled them, though a lot of people say when they disable them, they get under 200 megs of RAM usage upon reboot. I wouldn't know though
<Phosphenes> I see, well I think I can probably survive on this lubuntu desktop for now. I plan on getting a newer netbook sometime this year anyway.
<Linkmaster> Hmm, that sounds good. Perhaps try lucid though, if I'm correct it uses a LOT less power than Maverick and Natty
<Phosphenes> Ok, thanks for the help
<Linkmaster> anytime
<tml1218> hello all, i have done my searching and i cant find a surefire way to backup my drive into an iso image and also restore it.. could someone help?
<valorie> you can use DD to make a mirror
<valorie> but an ISO?
<valorie> clonezilla might do what you want
<valorie> most people just use rsync, imo
<wrek-gar> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25676.html <- need help with step 3 (can't find directory hotplug)
<wrek-gar> anyone here?
<valorie> looking
<valorie> what happened when you did cd /etc/hotplug/usb
<valorie> oh, can't find dir
<tkleader> Hey there. I just installed a fresh copy of Kubuntu 11.04
<tkleader> And that wasn't supposed to send yet... It's not showing any wireless networks for some reason, and rfkill list doesn't show wlan0
<tkleader> I had a similar problem on Opensuse 11.4 but it was on a different laptop and rfkill unblock wifi fixed it
<tkleader> Actually it does show Wifi, it just doesn't show any networks
<tkleader> How can I find out what wireless card is inside my laptop?
<susundberg> tinlys: try lspci
<susundberg> tkleader that was not yo tinlys, sorry
<LINKSWORD2> lol! I log in and it asks me to identify, and then it says I'm already logged in....
<tinlys> lspc?
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<tinlys> |o| ofcours
<LINKSWORD2> I've got a weird thing going on. I think I need a display driver, but I'm not certain about it...
<LINKSWORD2> When I start up my system and Kubuntu begins to start up, I get a message on a black screen that says; "Cannot Display This Video Mode"
<LINKSWORD2> After a couple moments, the system re-adjusts, presumably to a different Video Mode and I'm able to log in.
<LINKSWORD2> DarkwingDuck: I hope you're awake. lol
<LINKSWORD2> Linkmaster: Hello. Did you get your question about Helvetica or any of its variants answered since last time?
<valorie> linkmaster said in another channel he was going to bed a few mins ago
<LINKSWORD2> I don't think users should lurk around inactively....
<LINKSWORD2> If they're away, the should LOG OFF!!!!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> he did!
<LINKSWORD2> Know what I mean?
<valorie> I think
<LINKSWORD2> .... He's still in the user list.
<valorie> otoh, I'm here 24/7
<valorie> on a bouncer
<valorie> but I set myself away, usually
<valorie> wanna fight about it?
<valorie> :-)
<LINKSWORD2> I'd win. :P
<LINKSWORD2> Anyway... Forget about that. Perhaps you could help with the issue in my original post? (Display driver issue, possibly.)
<valorie> well, you can try jockey-kde if you haven't already
<valorie> I don't know much about that stuff
<LINKSWORD2> ... jockey-kde?
<LINKSWORD2> Uh.... What?
<valorie> alt f2
<valorie> and then
<valorie> jockey-kde
<LINKSWORD2> "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<valorie> hmmm
<LINKSWORD2> I think it needs a proprietary driver, however....
<valorie> I hope someone else wanders in who knows more than me then
<valorie> it should offer the correct one
<tinlys> yours start grub is ok?
<LINKSWORD2> This is the only OS on my system. No need to install GRUB.
<valorie> grub is not just for OSs
<tinlys> ja :-)
<valorie> also for kernels
<LINKSWORD2> Er......
<valorie> you need grub2
<valorie> otherwise, how do you change to safe mode?
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<valorie> it's the boot manager for everything you might need to boot into
<tkleader> Hey there. I was hoping that I could get some help with my laptops wireless in Kubuntu..?
<valorie> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> two for two!
<tkleader> Thanks Valorie. I've made some headway, but I'm still new-ish to Linux. It's saying something about NDISwrapper and I have no idea what it is
<valorie> bleah
<tkleader> Lol thats not response worries me
<valorie> that is some sort of wrapper around the blob
<valorie> gosh
<tkleader> Gah
<valorie> dunno
<tkleader> Great that sounds confusing :S
<tkleader> I was just running Linux Mint and the wireless worked, but I like KDE better.
<tkleader> Fixed it!
<tkleader> Thanks for getting me a headstart Valorie :D
<valorie> super!
<tkleader_> Sooper Dooper
<flashdeluxe> hi! i got the problem that if i start a program, e.g. firefox it is startet in the background and i have to right-klick on the minimized window shown on the taskbar to check the box "always in foreground". Does anybody know this issue and can tell me how to get rid of it? I am using kde and  the problem occured after an dist-upgrade.
<LINKSWORD2> flashdeluxe: Can you explain more?
<LINKSWORD2> Wait a second....
<flashdeluxe> LINKSWORD2 What do you want to know :)
<LINKSWORD2> If you start a program, i.e. Firefox, it always starts in the background?
<flashdeluxe> yes
<LINKSWORD2> Ok, first of all, do you have any applets running in the background?
<LINKSWORD2> Something like a game, etc.
<flashdeluxe> no nothing, it happens after a reboot when nothing is started, too
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm....
<LINKSWORD2> So at this point, you have your system on its default config, or as close to it as possible?
<LINKSWORD2> valorie, do you know the command for creating a system event log?
<flashdeluxe> LINKSWORLD2: No, i reinstalled kde but i guess that my config wasn`t replaced
<LINKSWORD2> How bizarre.
<LINKSWORD2> Which OS did you install, and what did you upgrade to?
<LINKSWORD2> No way.... Kori?
<flashdeluxe> yeah :/ how can i completely reinstall kde? with new configs? I upgraded from maverick to natty
<koribori> yeah?
<LINKSWORD2> I think you might know me, koribori...
<LINKSWORD2> Maverick is 10.10, correct?
<LINKSWORD2> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<LINKSWORD2> OK, yeah.
<LINKSWORD2> flashdeluxe: Do you have anything on your harddrive that you NEED to save?
<koribori> noo.... i dont know you >.<
<flashdeluxe> LINKSWORD2 almost everything? :D
<LINKSWORD2> .... Ouch. lol
<flashdeluxe> LINKSWORD2 why did you ask? what do you suggest?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm known for using USB external harddrives, and a remote backup server.
<LINKSWORD2> !clonezilla
<LINKSWORD2> D'oh@
<LINKSWORD2> flashdeluxe: I would back up your important files often.
<valorie> to get new configs, just rename/move your .kde file
<valorie> I believe a sys event log is always kept
<LINKSWORD2> You have two possibilities.... Your Maverick OS didn't install 100% correctly, or in upgrading to Natty, something goofed.
<valorie> I don't think you have to create it
<flashdeluxe> ok so could i purge kde, remove .kde and install kde?
<LINKSWORD2> You could.
<LINKSWORD2> If you have your documents, etc. saved on a separate harddrive, that can save you a LOT of headache.
<flashdeluxe> an which package/s do i have to purge?
<LINKSWORD2> I don't keep track of individual packages, really.
<flashdeluxe> LINKSWORD2: The only thing which could happen is that the gui doesn`t start anymore, right?
<LINKSWORD2> If I can't fix a problem and it looks drastic, I unplug my backup harddrive and wipe the main out with a complete re-install.
<LINKSWORD2> Honestly, I'm a guy that's been using Windows since the Dark Ages, and I put Linux on an old machine to experiment with....
<wildgoose> flashdeluxe, Maybe try another WM first so you can keep one working.
<valorie> you don't need to purge KDE!
<valorie> just move the .kde file
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah, I didn't see that part. :/
 * LINKSWORD2 bashful blush
<valorie> it won't do any harm, but that's a lot of removing replacing for nothing
<flashdeluxe> valorie: ok an if i move it and restart, will a new one be created?
<valorie> yes
<flashdeluxe> nice
<valorie> you'll have to re-do your configs
<valorie> but you can always move back parts from the old file
<valorie> when it screws up, you know you don't want it
<LINKSWORD2> I've decided that I love linux-based tool software. (GParted being a PRIME example.)
<valorie> we have Kparted, I think
<valorie> which will be the same but prettier
<valorie> probably
<LINKSWORD2> We still have GParted...
<valorie> sure
<valorie> oh, we have partitionmanager
<LINKSWORD2> And after a successful clone job, I like Clonezilla quite well, also.
<LINKSWORD2> flashdeluxe: Forget about me. It's 3 AM and I'm not sure if I know what I'm saying....
<LINKSWORD2> And in regards to that fact... I need to get some sleep....
<Spaz_Dynamic> There is a settings/config file for flash in home, correct? What is this file called so that I can delete it? I keep having problems arrise with flash every now and again and the easiest fix seems to be deleting this file. (uninstalling and reinstalling flash doesn't help)
<FlashDeluxe> valorie : Worked for me =)
<Spaz_Dynamic> unrelated to previous question: Is there a way I can install the 32bit python 2.6 package on my 64bit kubuntu? I have some scripts or whathaveyou that don't run right with 64bit py2.6.
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> flash in ff?
<Spaz_Dynamic> firefox, chromium, and konqueror
<Spaz_Dynamic> it stops functioning in all of them
<valorie> try installing the add-on flash-aid
<valorie> the updates keep breaking stuff indeed
<Spaz_Dynamic> and if ir recall correctly, chromium has flash built in...
<Spaz_Dynamic> if I*
<FlashDeluxe> valorie: thanks =)
<FlashDeluxe> i have one more issue: If i configure my monitors in the system settings and save it as default, it doesn`t take effect after reboot :(
<valorie> but flash-aid seems to keep them straight
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !monitor
<valorie> was hoping
<Spaz_Dynamic> valorie: Yeah, there was an update, and the last time or two it broke it, so this time I decided to hold off on updating it... it stopped working a few days later (today) anyway
<wildgoose> FlashDeluxe, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261285
<ubottu> KDE bug 261285 in control center "Save as default option don't remember all settings" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Spaz_Dynamic> switched to gnash... lets see if it works well. So far websites aren't giving me an error saying I don't have flash installed so that's good at least.
<FlashDeluxe> wildgoose: thx
<wildgoose> FlashDeluxe, Hope it works for you.
<FlashDeluxe> wildgoose: it doesn`t face the problem itsef, but its a nice workaround :)
<Visago> hello?
<tinlys> eloo!
<Spaz_Dynamic> sadly, gnash wasn't working either. =\
<valorie> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<valorie> but really, flash-aid will help
<Spaz_Dynamic> will flash-aid make flash work for other programs?
<valorie> it should, yes
<susundberg> it might help .. i tried and mine fullscreen flash is not working still
<valorie> they all use the same plugin
<Spaz_Dynamic> even though it;s firefox plug in, it would make chromium and konqueror work?
<valorie> should, yes
<valorie> flash was working for me in chromium
<valorie> don't use it much thought
<olskolirc> how do I switch from panel to cairo-dock in kubuntu natty please?
<valorie> what's cairo-dock?
<valorie> I've heard of it, but don't know what it is
<Spaz_Dynamic> valorie: Ah, ok, I get it now. Even though flash-aid is a plug-in for firefox, it affects your whole system, changing files as needed to make it work. Thank you.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> glad that worked for you
<Spaz_Dynamic> Me too. ;)
<valorie> olskolirc: you don't need to add a panel
<valorie> it's just another widget
<valorie> cairo-dock sounds gnomish, but you can use gnome stuff in Kubuntu if you prefer it
<olskolirc> do we have our own cairo dock valorie?
<valorie> !cairo-dock
<valorie> [02:05] <valorie> info cairo-dock
<valorie> [02:05] <ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.0~1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<valorie> so install the way you prefer, apt-get or kpk, muon, etc.
<valorie> right-click on the panel and remove this panel
<valorie> viola!
<olskolirc> kpk muon what is that valorie?
<olskolirc> how do I start cairo dock?
<valorie> oops, kpackagekit, or muon, synaptic
<valorie> any of the guis
<valorie> you might try alt f2, cairo-dock
<kil> Hello evry body..
<kil> can you hel me?
<kil> help*
<tinlys> what is problem?
<kil> hellow???
<valorie> !ask | kil
<ubottu> kil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kil> ok. me need programm, for recording discs?
<kil> advice*
<kil> alternativ ISO
<valorie> like: burning cds/dvds?
<kil> all
<valorie> k3b is awesome for that
<valorie> .iso too
<valorie> you can use ktorrent to get the iso
<valorie> too
<kil> iso have on linux?
<valorie> yes
<kil> cool=)
<kil> i don't know..
<valorie> sudo apt-get install k3b
<valorie> will do it
<kil> and k3d иуееук,
<kil> and k3d better?
<valorie> it is excellent, yes
<valorie> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<valorie> if you would rather
<valorie> :-)
<kil> =))ok.
<kil> T Y
<kil> sorry. Can be another issue?
<cousin_mario> hello
<kil> hi=)
<cousin_mario> kde is crashing badly at login and I can't do a thing
<cousin_mario> something (kwin I believe) crashes and decorations disappear
<kil> but "neroLinux" is better k3d?
<cousin_mario> kil: I don't like it
<kil> why?
<cousin_mario> it doesn't offer much more than k3b and I recall it being temperamental
<cousin_mario> dunno if it makes up with video dvd authoring or something (assuming the linux version supports it)
<kil> and TkDVD?
<cousin_mario> not sure, never used
<cousin_mario> what is it you need to do with it?
<valorie> k3b is primo
<valorie> he wants to burn an iso
<valorie> it is the best
<cousin_mario> he can use the command line for that:P
<valorie> sure.....
<valorie> well, I'm going to bed
<kil> ie k3d better thann all?=)
<cousin_mario> at the very least it's good for most stuff
<cousin_mario> what would be the main use?
<cousin_mario> http://i.imgur.com/OiFEs.jpg <- this is what I see right after login
<mudassar> hello any body there ?
<benonsoftware> Hi there
<mudassar> can you help me in a problem
<benonsoftware> What problem?
<benonsoftware> You still there?
<mudassar> I have this linux Linux neolith1 2.6.18-238.12.1.el5 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux, I want to call a function sched_getcpu, to get the core id where my program is running ...
<mudassar> how can I link my program with glibc ?
<mudassar> spent my yesterday on it, but could not achieve this :(
<susundberg> Hi
<susundberg> You get undefined symbol errors from linker?
<mudassar> yes
<benonsoftware> Have you seen http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-get-local-gcc-to-link-with-local-glibc-404087/for no2?
<benonsoftware> and http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.tracing.lttng.devel/1121 for question no1?
<susundberg> mudassar: weird, i got mine test program go compile fine without any libraries etc
<mudassar> I don't know how to link actually let me see the links
<benonsoftware> http://stackoverflow.com/q/491520/538613 Seen this too?
<susundberg> mudassar: that is with "gcc -o silly silly.c"
<mudassar> for your case, may be LD paths are already set
<susundberg> mudassar: you could also paste the original error message in pastebin
<mudassar> and secondly I am using icc
<susundberg> well they are default yes
<mudassar> ok
<benonsoftware> Ok
<susundberg> I am not sure if icc is compatible with gnu libc
<mudassar> actually the path export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/glibc2/lib does not exist in my case, can you tell me where this library could be existing ?
<susundberg> mudassar: if you know it is then it should work i guess
<susundberg> mudassar: my library path seems to default to: LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.5.2/:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.5.2/../../../:/lib/:/usr/lib/:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<mudassar> in my linux where could this glibc library file will be located ?
<benonsoftware> What OS are you using again sorry? :)
<mudassar> can you tell me the exact name of this library ?
<mudassar> let me tell you again
<susundberg> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libg.a
<mudassar>  Linux neolith1 2.6.18-238.12.1.el5 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<susundberg> dont know if thats the one though ..
<mudassar> in my case this file is here .... /usr/lib/libg.a
<mudassar> hmmm ok
<mudassar> can I give -L two times like this -L/home/x_mudma/experiments/libs/gnugsl/lib -L/usr/lib
<mudassar> ?
<susundberg> Thats up to your compiler/linker, nothing to do with GNU/linux but with your intel compiler
<susundberg> but with gcc, yes
<mudassar> now it gives me incompatibility problems
<mudassar> where is paste bin ?
<susundberg> pastebin.com
<susundberg> it might be that your compiler is not compatible with gcc-libraries ..
<mudassar> http://pastebin.com/FTa1QKge
<mudassar> but it works with other libraries like when I use math functions and other gnu libraries like
<mudassar> I am using GNUGLS
<benonsoftware> I don't know what the problem could be.
<mudassar> GSL - GNU Scientific Library
<mudassar> may be the same file can be existing somewhere else too ... that is meant for 64 bit
<susundberg> are you sure that file ((usr/libg.a) is proper file? 64b and so-one?
<susundberg> objdump to rescue
<mudassar> because /lib and /lib64 folders are separate
<susundberg> (try objdump -a <my file>.a
<mudassar> let me check with /lib64, because libc.so also exists there
<mudassar> ok
<mudassar> dummy.o:     file format elf32-i386  rw-r--r-- 100/500    724 Apr 26 23:14 2011 dummy.o
<mudassar> it says this
<susundberg> oh i ment the library file
<susundberg> you are trying to link 32b app?
<susundberg> i guess .. :)
<mudassar> no
<mudassar> app is i guess 64 bit
<susundberg> Since with 64b you should see "file format elf64-x86-64"
<susundberg> (or at least i do)
<mudassar> and another thing I did objdump for another libc.a file ....... it showd me like this
<mudassar> yes like this
<susundberg> So your compiler (intel) is doing 32b app and the library is 64bit -> not working
<mudassar> how can see icc is 32bit or 64 bit
<susundberg> it might be also that the glib is multilib (dont know more than the name on that sorry, cannot help) and the icc cannot handle multilib
<bittin> updating my grandparents Kubuntu at the moment 255 updates in apt-get
<susundberg> well if that dummy.o was produced with icc it shows that file is 32b
<susundberg> i guess "-v" option usually also prints stuff
<susundberg> but i have other things to do for now, be back later->
<mudassar> ok thank you for your time
<cousin_mario> bbl
<hit> This is only a test.
<sorush20> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<naddy> hi everyone, how do I find out the actual error message? http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/22/plasma-desktophO2090.jpg
<mudassar> hello there ?
<mudassar> I want to call syscall(318) in c and compile it from icc... but the function returns -1
<blip-> hi, I have a printer on my network connected to a Linux server and shared via SAMBA.  I can use this shared printer from my Windows system, but not from my Kubuntu machine.    I see the 'NAS'  entry under New Printer, and when I click on it, it hangs forever and doesn't expand to show me the printer..  http://postimage.org/image/2he18z58k/
<blip-> any ideas what the problem could be ?
<tobe> hi
<Anubis> hi there
<Anubis> is there a way to permanently remove akonadi and nepomuk
<blip-> hi, I have a printer on my network connected to a Linux server and shared via SAMBA. I can use this shared printer from my Windows system, but not from my Kubuntu machine. I see the 'NAS' entry under New Printer, and when I click on it, it hangs forever and doesn't expand to show me the printer.. http://postimage.org/image/2he18z58k/
<blip-> any ideas what the problem could be ?
<Ratchetman> Phonon does not allow me to select my sound card on output device preference. I checked with Alsa and my card is supported for basic sound output. How can I add to list of outputs?
<sizz> I cannot get Thunderbird to play any new mail sound (even default system sound), athough other system & application sounds are all working fine. Anyone else have this problem?
<sorush20> how do I configure my xorg
<sorush20> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DarthFrog> sorush20: X is configured via the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<DarthFrog> sorush20:  On a map, it would be labelled "Here Be Dragons!". :-)
<sorush20> DarthFrog: no its not there the xorg.conf, what should i do? I need to setup fglrx
<sorush20> !fxlrx
<sorush20> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<DarthFrog> sorush20: I'm not sure what you're asking.  I have a Radeon 5770 card and use the fglrx drivers.  They're set up in xorg.conf.
<sorush20> DarthFrog: the xorg.conf is not in that location.
<DarthFrog> sorush20: I believe I used the command "sudo aticonfig -f initial" to have them set up.
<sorush20> DarthFrog: I get the message no supported  adaptors detected
<DarthFrog>  What video card do you have?
<sorush20> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] [1002:5960] (rev 01)
<DarthFrog> That's an old card.
<sorush20> What can I do?
<DarthFrog> Use the ubuntu Radeon driver.
<DarthFrog> Or get a newer card that is still supported by ATI.
<sorush20> How do I stup the radeon driver
<sorush20> I'm using kde and some of the eyecandy features are not showing
<DarthFrog> It should have been done when you installed.
<DarthFrog> The file, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, will tell you which driver is being used.
<DarthFrog> Your card may not be capable of the eyecandy you're seeking.
<sorush20> DarthFrog: I think you are wrong, I was able to before but not now.
<maikiiiii> huhu
<DarthFrog> sorush20: Which driver is Xorg using?
<sorush20> its falling back to using non ati or radeon
<DarthFrog> Are those drivers installed?
<DarthFrog> dpkg --list | grep xserver   will tell you.
<sorush20> http://pastebin.com/hdRFUS9x
<sorush20> ati and radeon is installed but I wanted to use the fglrx if possible I've installed the fglrx packages but its not being used.
<DarthFrog> sorush20: It's using the Radeon driver but dri is disabled as there is a kernel/driver mismatch.
<DarthFrog> That's your issue.
<har1994> sorush20: sorry for cuttingg in,Can't you compile for your distro
<DarthFrog> try:  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", all on one line.
<har1994> DarthFrog: we need a command like zypper dup as in opensuse
<sorush20> har1994: I don't know if I can compile for my distor its been a long time since I did any compiling
<sorush20> har1994: I've never compiled kernel..
<har1994> sorush20:try looking for guides, there are many over there just google it.
<sorush20> I have an amd rather than a i386, how do I instal l amd, its an amd64
<DarthFrog> har1994:  I know nothing about that command, never heard of it before.  Mind you, SuSE 6 is the last version of SuSE that I've looked at. :-)
<har1994> sorush20:i too have amd64 did check additional drivers in ubuntu
<DarthFrog> sorush20: It's not your kernel that's the problem, it's the driver.  The kernel is too new for that driver.
<har1994> DarthFrog:dup actually is distribution update...and it works as if os is freshly installed
<sorush20> DarthFrog: what options do I have?
<har1994> sorush20:can you tell me the kernek version
<har1994> sorush20:i mean kernel
<DarthFrog> har1994: Have a look at that pastebin link sorush20 put up of his Xorg.0.log file.
<sorush20> Linux sorush2-desktop 2.6.38-10-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 2 21:32:54 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<har1994> DarthFrog:Ok  will check it out.
<DarthFrog> sorush20:  You're running a 32-bit version of the OS on a 64-bit CPU.
<mold_> hey i have a question
<mold_> can anyone help me setup my wifi connection outside of kde
<DarthFrog> sorush20: That was a question, BTW, not a statement. Sorry.
<sorush20> DarthFrog: yes but I always thought that should be the case?
<sorush20> mold_: expand on that question please? What do you mean outside of kde do you mena gnome?
<DarthFrog> sorush20: Well, you're having problems.  Personally, I'd run a 64 bit OS on my 64 bit CPU.
<DarthFrog> mold_: At the command line?  "man wpa_supplicant" will give you the manual for that.
<sorush20> DarthFrog: will I have any problems such as printer drivers or etc?
<DarthFrog> sorush20:  You shouldn't have.  But that's no guarantee, of course.
<mold_> well either it only sets it self up for when im in one of the enviroments
<mold_> so say i wanna use a different window manager i wont have internet
<sorush20> mold_: you should do unless your settings get messed up
<mold_> im not sure how they would
<DarthFrog> mold_:  Yeah, for that you need to set up wpa_supplicant manually.
<mold_> alright you got a link that can help me out?
<DarthFrog> It's not hard but can be somewhat involved.
<DarthFrog> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/wpa_supplicant.conf.5.html
<mold_> i just came back to linux i never had wireless back in the day
<ubuntu____> O/   alguien que me ayude con un problem en arch?
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> i have a problem
<Goliath> i am booting kubuntu livecd, i removed the cd tried to launch k3b, got error saying couldnt find k3b, i reinserted the cd and the error persists. what should i do?
<genii-around> Goliath: Probably to make an USB stick from the cd image with Startup Disk Creator, boot to that instead, then run k3b. Otherwise you get the chicken-egg problem of running k3b from the cd while trying to use the cd to burn with.
<Goliath> genii-around: but k3b runs from ram right?
<genii-around> Goliath: The livecd locks the cd drive
<Goliath> genii-around: it doesnt lock it on my system
<genii-around> Goliath: You can of course override it by hitting the physical button to bring out the tray, or by forcibly sudo eject /dev/cdrom0  or such.
<genii-around> Likely dmesg has some complaints in it
<Goliath> genii-around: if i eject it and insert it again
<Goliath> is everything ok? or do i have to reboot
<Goliath> and select livecd again
<test_> hallo
<Spaz_Dynamic> Is there a way I can install the 32bit python 2.6 package on my 64bit kubuntu? I have some scripts or whathaveyou that don't run right with 64bit py2.6.
<genii-around> Spaz_Dynamic: There seems something about it here for 9.10 http://indefinitestudies.org/2010/02/08/how-to-build-32-bit-python-on-ubuntu-9-10-x86_64/    ... looks like they are assuming you already did something like apt-get source -o APT::Architecture "i386" python2.6        and then are in the directory
<sorush20> hi, DarthFrog
<sorush20> I'm still having the same problem. I have kubuntu amd64 installed but I'm unable to install fglrx as the driver for the graphics card.
<genii-around> sorush20: I'm not currently using any systems with ATI cards, but when I did I found http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu to be extremely helpful
<Spaz_Dynamic> genii-around: so, having some issues with that. I follow their directions and it still seems to be 64bit. also, where does the suggested apt-get command download that source package? (this may be why it isn't working right)
<genii-around> Spaz_Dynamic: That apt-get command will put it in the directory from which you called it
<Spaz_Dynamic> genii-around: Ah, ok
<genii-around> Spaz_Dynamic: What says result of: file /opt/pym32/bin/python       ?
<Spaz_Dynamic> ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, not stripped
<genii-around> Hm, yes, it made a 64 bit
<Spaz_Dynamic> yeah
<Spaz_Dynamic> I heard that python fails to heed ./configure options due to automake or something. Don't remember where I saw that.
<BluesKaj> well, wireless KB and mouse sub as a remote on my setup
<BluesKaj> oops wrong chat
<Spaz_Dynamic> genii-around: any ideas?
<genii-around> Spaz_Dynamic: Sorry, fresh out
<genii-around> Spaz_Dynamic: Although maybe some 32bit chroot
<Spaz_Dynamic> genii-around: Yeah, thought about trying that
<Spaz_Dynamic> genii-around: Actually, I thikn it might be a little easier if I just use a VM.
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> will ff5 enter the stable repos or will it always be on PPA for natty?
<sanek> Ребят помогите кто ни будь
<sanek> срочно нужна помощь
<cousin_mario> gesundheit!
<sanek> hi al my kubuntu has problem
<sanek> help me
<sanek> soom body
<sanek> who help my (((((
<MajinSaiyan> My neighbor has a huge problem with his iphone 3g. I swear it's not stolen! The phone is disabled and says to connect to itunes, so itunes says that i need to enter the passcode before it can synch. However i can't enter the code because it doesn't give me the option. Is there a way to browse through the phone to extract certain files? I don't mind restoring it, but i want a few files before doing the restore.
<MajinSaiyan> I am running Natty btw. Natty says that i need to enter the passcode on the device before i can mount it.
<snikker> which program I use to synchronize data between desktop and notebok? (and vice versa)
<jwash> has anyone seen the garbled vnc graphics like this pic? if yes, can you point to a fix?
<jwash> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=dgjv43&s=4
<iconmefisto> I'm considering upgrading kubuntu 10.10 to 11.04. any advice, comments, warnings about 11.04 vs 10.10?
<Torch> the nvidia driver is horribly broken
<Torch> as in cannot-use-will-crash-your-system-broken
<Firefishe> I'm experimenting with running Natty in vitualbox. So far, it's just like native, with a small bit of lag, but it's trivial. My question is: Can I, somehow, run all my OS's on my computer as Type I Hypervisors, and, if so, how is this accomplished?
<LINKSWORD2> Hello, Linkmaster
#kubuntu 2011-06-23
<LINKSWORD2> Did you get your problem with Helvetica figured out?
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: I believe I am going to switch to trebuchet. It looks quite nice, and if I remember correctly, its a Linuxy font
<LINKSWORD2> Well, that's cool.
<Linkmaster> Yup. When I used to use Libreoffice, it recognized helvetica just fine, and by monkeying around I made it the default font. I'll give trebuchet a change though, otherwise I'll stick with DejaVu
<LINKSWORD2> Linkmaster: Do you know where firefox would install by default?
<Linkmaster> Hmm, I believe I recall seeing it somewhere, let me see where it dumped mine..
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: its in /etc
<LINKSWORD2> Hidden directory?
<iconmefisto> Torch: was that to me? nvidia driver is broken in 11.04?
<Torch> iconmefisto: yes.
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: I don't think so...I opened up Dolphin, went to root, looked in /etc, scrolled to the f part, and it was right there
<Torch> iconmefisto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/760632
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed]
<LINKSWORD2> OK
<iconmefisto> Torch: ok thanks. useful to know. I have nvidia graphics:)
<LINKSWORD2> ... That's weird. It's not installing when I try to extract into that folder.
<LINKSWORD2> And I can't Trash the old one.
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: you're trying to extract something to /etc?
<LINKSWORD2> Yes
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: don't do that.
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: it's a system directory. if you don't know what it's for, don't go near it.
<LINKSWORD2> ???
<LINKSWORD2> I need to install an older version of Firefox.
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: that has nothing to do with /etc then
<LINKSWORD2> Then I need to know what to do.
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: you could probably download a binary tarball from firefox and unpack it to your home dir
<LINKSWORD2> Into my documents and stuff?
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: into your home dir. that's one level above documents
<LINKSWORD2> I have the tarball.
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: unpack it then. in your home folder.
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: i have no idea how firefox distribute their binary tarballs though.
<LINKSWORD2> I have another idea that I'm going to try.
<LINKSWORD2> Anybody know how to find the GDeb installer?
<LINKSWORD2> GAH!
<Linkmaster> Torch: where does firefox install then??? Because its located in /etc for me
<Torch> Linkmaster: that sounds rather unlikely.
<Torch> Linkmaster: on a shell, run dpkg -L firefox
<Linkmaster> let me rephrase it: where *should* it install then?
<LINKSWORD2> Good question.... lol
<Torch> Linkmaster: this will list you all the files the firefox package installed
<Linkmaster> Its in /usr, which is the first place I checked for it...thats so wierd
<Torch> Linkmaster: a few of those will be in /etc, but that's only default settings, no program code
<Torch> Linkmaster: that's where it belongs though
<xevil> Linkmaster: mine installed in /usr/lib
<Linkmaster> yeah, some libs and stuff
<Linkmaster> ahh, I see it. I have
<Linkmaster> I've got myself a partitioning question: I want to have three OS's installed on my computer, for different things. I'm going to put winblows for my one proprietary software I need, so thats not hard. I know I'm going to have a swap space. Thats two partitions already, and that leaves only two left to put my linux installations. What is the best way to make sure that /home stays in the partition that I made the first
<Linkmaster> installation in? and what is the best way to do this without causing problems, unless this is just a bad idea in general
<Torch> Linkmaster: make a primary partition at the beginning of the drive for windows
<Torch> Linkmaster: and an extended one on the rest of the drive.
<Torch> Linkmaster: create logicals inside the extended for linux
<Linkmaster> So what does that do exactly?
<Torch> Linkmaster: use UUID in /etc/fstab
<Linkmaster> UUID?
<Torch> Linkmaster: don't reference partitions by their device node (like /dev/sda13)
<Torch> Linkmaster: reference them by their UUID
<Torch> Linkmaster: google for it ;-)
<Linkmaster> Is the UUID the awkward hash of numbers and letters that represent the drive in /media?
<Torch> Linkmaster: that might be hardware id's, not UUID
<Torch> Linkmaster: but it does indeed look weird. doesn't matter, you don't have to remember or understand it, just use it once
<Torch> Linkmaster: so that whatever you do the numbers don't change
<Linkmaster> Haha, alright
<Linkmaster> I'm planning on wiping my drive and starting over; winblows at the very beginning, maybe 10gigs, Kubuntu next using about 100gigs, LFS afterwards at about 20gigs, and then the swap for 8gigs
<Torch> Linkmaster: sounds workable. i'd still recommend an extended partition
<Torch> Linkmaster: linux deals with those alright.
<Linkmaster> how does an extended partition work exactly? I know I'm running one, though it was set up automatically by the kubuntu installation
<Torch> Linkmaster: you can have up to 63 logicals inside an extended
<Torch> Linkmaster: while you can only have 4 primaries
<Linkmaster> AHH, and since an OS only needs a logical to work..
<Torch> Linkmaster: yep, linux can boot from those. windows cannot, iirc.
<Linkmaster> Hmm...yet another thing winblows can't do xD
<Torch> Linkmaster: logicals have a disadvantage: they're chained to each other, which isn't a problem as long as you don't delete one.
<Linkmaster> delete one, and everything goes to hell I assume?
<Torch> Linkmaster: but if you have /dev/sda10, /dev/sda11 and /dev/sda12 and then delete /dev/sda11, /dev/sda12 gets renumbered to /dev/sda11
<Torch> Linkmaster: no, the names change. that's all
<Linkmaster> Oh. but if you have scripts that rely on the number...THATS when it'l all go to hell
<Torch> Linkmaster: so if you reference the names in /etc/fstab, linux won't be able to mount the file systems until you fix that manually.
<Torch> Linkmaster: so just use UUID and you're safe
<Linkmaster> I'll need to figure out what UUID is exactly then
<Torch> Linkmaster: open a shell, run "blkid"
<Torch> Linkmaster: it will list all UUIDs for all file systems in use
<Linkmaster> nothing came up o:
<Torch> Linkmaster: hmm
<Linkmaster> Torch: any idea as to why that would happen?
<Torch> Linkmaster: not really. what's your kubuntu version?
<Linkmaster> 11.04 KDE4.6.4
<Torch> Linkmaster: i don't run 11.04, but i can't imagine it not having a working blkid... that's pretty basic.
<Linkmaster> Huh...not sure D: I did roll up from 10.10, though I doubt that would cause issues
<Torch> Linkmaster: that should not affect this.
<Linkmaster> Didn't think so. Hrm. I wouldnt have a clue
<Torch> Linkmaster: you might try installing kde partition manager and check if it shows you uuids in partition properties
<Linkmaster> kparted? yeah, thats on my computer, let me boot it up
<Torch> Linkmaster: no, kde partition manager
<Linkmaster> I thought they were the same...
<Torch> Linkmaster: they are not ;-)
<Linkmaster> well, kde partition manager is whats on my computer
<Linkmaster> I can't see any UUID
<Torch> Linkmaster: right click on a partition, pick properties. check the dialog.
<Torch> Linkmaster: it should list uuids
<Linkmaster> I found it. I was right clicking on the wrong thing
<Linkmaster> 52c41a31-7dd4-479f-bbbe-fd577a072d41
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<Linkmaster> so how does this hash of stuff help me at all?
<Torch> Linkmaster: you can use it in /etc/fstab to reference partitions
<Torch> (or file systems, to be precise)
<Linkmaster> But...what does that do?
<Torch> Linkmaster: hmm, well, maybe you should google on read up on some of the concepts involved here ;-)
<Linkmaster> I'm planning on wiping my drive completely clean before I install anything new on it
<Torch> Linkmaster: nothing wrong with that
<Linkmaster> alright, I'll find something about what a UUID is and what its useful for
<Torch> Linkmaster: wikipedia will have something about it
<Linkmaster> Then I shall start there
<Torch> Linkmaster: and it's not mandatory for what you plan to do
<Torch> Linkmaster: just some advice
<Linkmaster> nah, it'll be useful for me in the long run. I can't learn as much as possible if I don't look up the seemingly 'uneeded' stuf
<LINKSWORD2> Well... I've gotta go.
<Linkmaster> I'm planning on helping my mom transition to kubuntu[if she likes it] and I want the installation to be as painless as possible. I'm going to use 10.04 as the installation because of its better support, though I believe her computer is a 64bit computer. Would it be a bad idea to put a 32bit installation on it? I know that 32bit has fewer problems, and as said, I want her first experience to be utterly painless
<Unit193> 32bit should work just fine on 64bit hardware
<PortalGunz> Hello, will Kubuntu keep the KDE windows manager as Ubuntu is changing it's ?
<Linkmaster> alright, I figurd as much. I just don't want her computer to go bonkers while I'm gone[I'm going to remove her from the sudoers list so she doesn't accidentally screw something u]
<Linkmaster> PortalGunz: Kubuntu follows KDE; if KDE decides to stop using Plasma, then thats their choice
<PortalGunz> Linkmaster: so pretty much I shouldn't be shafted in the GUI with Kubuntu like Ubuntu ?
<Linkmaster> PortalGunz: definitely not. KDE is doing magnificantly with Plasma, its very pretty and extremely customizable. Unity is extremely young, give it time to mature and become better if you're bigger for Ubuntu. Though, you can also remove Unity and put Gnome3 on, though that also had a huge change compared to Gnome2
<PortalGunz> Linkmaster: I was just looking to use LTS'
<Linkmaster> PortalGunz: The LTS of Kubuntu is running KDE4.4 I believe, its Plasma as well, and 12.04 is either going to run 4.6 or 4.7, both of which are the same. If you're thinking of shafting like gnome2->Unity, you missed it a long while ago[KDE3->KDE4]
<nino10> listù
<nino10> list
<nino10> list!
<PortalGunz> Linkmaster: OK, so pretty much nothing to worry about seems like
<PortalGunz> (While using Kubuntu)
<Linkmaster> Yep yep
<PortalGunz> Linkmaster: Does it have FireFox 4 though?
<PortalGunz> Or still 3?
<PortalGunz> (if I was to install FireFox)
<Linkmaster> I know that 10.10 and 11.04 have FF4, 10.04 might have FF4, not sure, I don't use it
<PortalGunz> I'm assuming the regular releases are only a few months while the LTS is 3 years ?
<PortalGunz> Also they just released 5.
<Linkmaster> PortalGunz: LTS happens every fourth release, so it looks like this: 10.04[LTS], 10.10, 11.04, 11.10, 12.04[LTS] etc etc
<Linkmaster> Whats the latest release for oneriec, and where can I find it? I tried some web searching, but came up with nothing I'd readily trust
<teddy_> yo sup guys
<teddy_> gots a question..
<teddy_> how do I use this?
<Linkmaster> define "this"
<beto> alguem sabe n novo biglinux?
<beto> colocar icones na area de trabalho
<beto> hey ..y r sleeping??
<beto> u*
<Linkmaster> I'm not :P
<beto> have others rooms ,here?
<Linkmaster> Such as?
<valorie> Linkmaster: if you want the very latest, check out #project-neon
<valorie> bleeding edge KDE
<Linkmaster> I have it installed, I just keep forgeting to use it. Its also hard on my computer due to the small amount of RAM/swap
<PortalGunz> Is the ease of Samba sharing only in the new 11.04 ?
<PortalGunz> I'm assuming you can still use samba anyway on LTS
<hamt> Hi all
<hamt> Exit from full screen applications logs off user.
<hamt> Any help?
<hamt> Exit from full screen applications logs off user.
<hamt> Any help?
<szal> !repeat | hamt
<ubottu> hamt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<szal> more details please
<hamt> szal: asking me?
<szal> hamt: who else?
<hamt> szal: Exiting stellarium from fullscreen logs off the user
<szal> never heard of
<hamt> szal: Does not happen when stallarium opens in windowed mode
<hamt> szal: I think the problem lies with opengl
<naftilos76> hi, during the last days i had two or three total crashes meaning that the system hangs, screen freezes (no black screens) and no virtual consoles work whatsoever. Any idea what log files i can search in ?
<naftilos76> I am on Kubuntu 11.04 & KDE updated to 4.6.4
<Torch> naftilos76: nvidia graphics card?
<zedority> why would all windows in a KDE/kwin environment be opening up automatically maximized, and missing their titlebars?
<zedority> when i resize the windows, the titlebar comes back. it's weird.
<naftilos76> Torch: i just discovered something amazing. I was playing an MMS stream. The same thing happened with Amarok and vlc. After some time of playing the stream (or any MMS stream) i experienced the total system crash or the event of driving the CPU to 100%. The mouse could barely move and so i tried shuting dowm apps to see whether a running app is causing the problem. After shutting down vlc the system is up and running with CPU ocuppied at 0
<naftilos76> -5%.
<szal> wrong display settings?
<szal> naftilos76: sounds like failing PSU, I had similar symptoms when I had one dying
<zedority> the maximized window, sans titlebar, fits the desktop space perfectly
<Torch> zedority: graphics card?
<naftilos76> szal: what can be causing this? I didn't have any problems with graphics (GeForce 9600GT)
<zedority> Torch: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<Torch> zedority: my uninformed guess would be it's a graphics driver bug.
<zedority> Torch: it would not surprise me. This isn't the first time I've tried KDE4 on this laptop.
<zedority> I was just hoping such a problem would be related to the kwin configuration rather than the graphics driver
<Torch> zanoi: try turning off desktop effects and see if that makes it go away
<zedority> nope, no change. tried running kwin --replace to update, still no change in behaviour.
<zedority> maybe a config file somewhere?
<Torch> zedority: sounds unlikely.
<Torch> zedority: you could try #kde later today and see if any of the kwin folks is there
<zedority> torch: will do. thanks.
<Canvasian> Hi! I'm just testing out Quassel IRC. This channel was here by default. Is it the Kubuntu  support channel?
<Canvasian> I guess this is a bad time to test x3 I will come back later
<SeySayux> Hi, how do I set the default resolution (the one of the log in window) in Kubuntu?
<Ddpbf> SeySayux: do you have xorg.conf ?
<SeySayux> Ddpbf: nope
<Ddpbf> aha
<Ddpbf> try to configure it
<Ddpbf> Are you farmiliar with process?
<SeySayux> not really, no
<Ddpbf> ok
<Ddpbf> write this instructions on paper
<Ddpbf> you should do it from tty
<SeySayux> It's in a VM, and I'm on the host now, so go ahead
<Ddpbf> aha
<Ddpbf> first get in tty
<Ddpbf> CTRL + ALT + F2
<Ddpbf> (f1 to f6 are all good)
<SeySayux> just tell me the commands I need ;)
<Ddpbf> first log in in tty
<Ddpbf> it is same as normal except no gui
<Ddpbf> sudo service kdm stop
<Ddpbf> sudo Xorg -configure
<Ddpbf> sudo mv ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ddpbf> sudo service kdm start
<SeySayux> okay, thanks, I'll try that
<SeySayux> For some reason I'm not quite sure of, ctrl+alt+f2 simply switches to my second desktop. Are virtual terminals even enabled anymore?
<SeySayux> Okay, shutting down kdm did the trick, I'm in the vt now
<Ddpbf> konsole and gnome terminal are virtual terminals
<Ddpbf> (terminal emulations in gui)
<Ddpbf> tty is real console
<SeySayux> Actually, it's called a virtual terminal. Xterm-alikes are terminal emulators: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_console
<SeySayux> A real console would involve a hardware console
<Ddpbf> aha
<Ddpbf> thanks for info
<SeySayux> I'm more of a server Linux person
<SeySayux> Hmm, there seem to be some problems with generating the xorg.conf file... 5 seconds
<SeySayux> gtg now, if there are more problems I can't fix, I'll ask again
<inc_kde> Hello. Quick question: How do i override Edid DPI on kubuntu 11.04? Using nvidia gt 430 w/LCD tv, dpi autoprobed to 46,46 -> 4 pixel fonts all around.
<dnivra> Hello. Is there a desktop typing tutor application for kubuntu 11.04 for the Dvorak layout?
<Canvasian> Hello!
<mudassar> hello anybody there ?
<Canvasian> Hi!
<Canvasian> Is this channel for tech support?
<dnivra> Canvasian: the topic says it all :)
<mudassar> can somebody plz tell me, how can I call the sched_getcpu function from glibc2.* (where 64 bit kernel is compiled with gcc) in a c program that is compiled in icc ?
<mudassar> the glibc library seems to be built using gcc and it says incompatible when I build c program using icc
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> is there now a good m$ visio alternative?
<mudassar> open office draw
<mudassar> can somebody plz tell me, how can I call the sched_getcpu function from glibc2.* (where 64 bit kernel is compiled with gcc) in a c program that is compiled in icc ?
<mudassar> the glibc library seems to be built using gcc and it says incompatible when I build c program using icc
<noaXess> mudassar: ooo draw don't have a library eg. for network symbols ...
<mudassar> ok
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<noaXess> mudassar: got one.. Dia... nice tool with a lot of shapes..
<mudassar> can you share its link ?
<noaXess> mudassar: http://dia-installer.de/index.html.en .. dia is in ubuntu repos
<noaXess> just sudo apt-get install dia... three packages..
<mudassar> that will be helpful for me as well, thanks brother
<noaXess> no problem :)..
<mudassar> are you a linux guru ?
<mudassar> marvelous tool
<mudassar> thanks
<Quadrophenia> hi there! can someone help me to fix a bug in natty, please?
<mudassar> anybody there  ?
<mudassar> I need libc.a and libc.so built using icc
<rickey> year, ago i had kubuntu604 , or something like that.but that computer went down, a friend gave me kubuntu 10.10 and i installed it everthing is different. i need a little help getting started again
<rickey> wen i went to install games and other things , nothing looked the same
<rickey> i need to set up aim or facebook
 * szal_ wonders what's there to set up w/ Facebook
<rickey> ok ill come back later wen morte peopel are here
<szal> !patience | rickey
<ubottu> rickey: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<rickey> AIM clovers facebook  now
<rickey> well it dose on windows
<szal> and of course 11.04 looks differently than 6.06; it's been 5 years and a major overhaul of KDE ;)
<rickey> sorry i have 10.10
<Ddpbf> ok it is 4 years overhaul then
<Ddpbf> :>
<szal> same applies for that..  and you may wanna get rid of 10.10 as long as you don't have too much important data on it since it will fall out of support in 4 months or so; so get 11.04 and upgrade ^^
<rickey> good ideal
<szal> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rafael> ola
<rafael> preciso de ajuda
<rafael> alguem ai pode me ajudar
<DarthFrog> !es | rafael
<ubottu> rafael: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tsimpson> szal: 10.10 is supported until April 2012
<szal> is it really that long?  I thought it's only the 2 latest versions + LTS..
<szal> !pt | rafael
<ubottu> rafael: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tsimpson> LTS is 3 years on the desktop, 5 on the server
<szal> DarthFrog: language recognition fail ;)
<tsimpson> so 10.10 isn't LTS
 * szal never said that 10.10 is LTS
<tsimpson> oh, misread
<tsimpson> it's 3 releases for normal releases
<tsimpson> ie, 18 months
<DarthFrog> szal: It does that. :-)
<mudassar> hello genius people
<mudassar> anyone who can answer me ?
<Pici> Answer what?
<mudassar> I have a problem, I am trying to solve it since three days, please help me
<Linkmaster> Theres lots here, ask away
<mudassar> actually I am trying to link glibc with icc compiler ....... I want to use a function sched_getcpu in my c code to get the core id, but the library libc is incompatible with intel c++ compiler (icc)
<mudassar> what is the best short cut solution for it? should I build a private glibc using icc ? or there is a way to have some kind of wrapper that can be linked with icc ??
<mudassar> plz suggest some solution
<Pici> multipass: ##C++ would probably be the best place to ask your question.  You'll need to be registered and identified to join though.
<Pici> multipass: sorry, mistab
<Pici> mudassar: ^^
<Pici> !registe | mudassar
<Pici> !register | mudassar
<ubottu> mudassar: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jorges> hi
<Canvasian> Hello
<jorges> how can I disable KDe sounds completely? is it possible?
<jorges> I mean, I don't need pulseaudio, it conflicts with flash sounds and jackd...
<Canvasian> I'm not sure, I'm new to KDE myself, but I'm poking around in hopes of stumbling upon an answer x3
<DarthFrog> !pulse | jorges
<ubottu> jorges: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<DarthFrog> jorges: There is a section in that document about removing PulseAudio.
<jorges> aha, I'll have a look then... thanks
<Ddpbf> jorges: removing pulse is not what you want
<Ddpbf> in any *buntu
<jorges> Ddpbf: then?
<jorges> I don't want sounds in KDE
<jorges> I just want sound in flash player and jackd
<jorges> those don't use pulseaudio
<jorges> ...but I can't make this work :-/
<jorges> well, rebooting... :(
<Ddpbf> jorges: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=220d210f6996de60143a479240aab117&p=7077359&postcount=2
<Ddpbf> i presume you want to remove system notifications sounds
<jorges> no sound... :(
<Ddpbf> I told you not to play with pulse
<jorges> Ddpbf: no, I want KDE not to touch alsa
<Ddpbf> ?
<jorges> I mean, I don't mind if amarok loses sound too
<Ddpbf> errrr
<jorges> I just need flash and jackd sounds
<jorges> no pulseaudio invonved there
<Ddpbf> kde could use alsa
<jorges> but I think my problem is also with alsa
<jorges> :-{
<Ddpbf> but alsa has very few options in compare to pulse
<jorges> I don't need them really
<jorges> just want alsa free, to load jackd
<jorges> Ddpbf: ie. now, I have kded4 and knotify4 using libasound... how can I avoid that?
<jorges> that doesn't let me use what I need, and If I kill them... well, bad things happen :)
<Ddpbf> i gave you link
<Ddpbf> how to turn off system notifications
<Ddpbf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=220d210f6996de60143a479240aab117&p=7077359&postcount=2
<jorges> ok, rebooting...
<jorges_> ok, no proccesess using alsa :)
<jorges_> thanks
<jorges_> no, they're back again
<jorges_> :|
<jorges_> kded4 is using libasound
<Ddpbf> remove phonon entire kde would be mute
<jorges_> emm... plasma-desktop and lots more packages depends on it :(
<Ddpbf> then dont use kde it is designed to interact with your sound hardware
<jorges_> ...
<Ddpbf> or compile kde without multimedia support
<DarthFrog> jorges_: The best you can do is turn off system sounds.  And have you considered simply turning off your speakers when you're not listening to what you want to hear?  Disabling/removing pulseaudio *will not* do what you're asking.
<jorges_> I just want to use jackd sound server
<DarthFrog> The system and its various apps are designed to use the sound system; that's part of the reason you have that resource, to use it.
<jorges_> don't mind systems sounds, phonon, pulseaudio, etc...
<DarthFrog> Phonon is the KDE sound subsystem.  It uses pulse by default but it doesn't have to.
<palodequeso> just got an asus eee pc, the specs claim it has an intel gma 3150 which I"m pretty sure is supported by linux almost fully. But when I open up KInfoCenter it shows an Intel N10 which is not supported. Anyway to force a try of the 3150 drivers in 11.04?
<Ddpbf> yes
<Ddpbf> you could tell phonon to use jackd
<DarthFrog> Mind you, sound on Linux is a right royal dog's breakfast.
<Ddpbf> palodequeso: intel gpus do not have proprietary drivers
<palodequeso> right, intel provides the linux community with their source and specs
<jorges_> I know... I've been fighting with this for years...
<Ddpbf> intel writes floss drivers for allmost all its hardware
<jorges_> I always got jackd running any way or another, but now with kubuntu 11.04... :S
<palodequeso> right now my opengl is running on mesa... which is poop considering I'm working on some 3d code.
<palodequeso> and I have an intel gma 3150 elsewhere which works fine
<jorges_> I also have a problem with alsa, because it's got a critical bug with my soundcard delta66, but I know a workaround for that
<palodequeso> Ddpbf: I wonder why kubuntu didn't pick up on the gma3150 then?
<jorges_> but KDE always gives me problems when I install/upgrade
<jorges_> DarthFrog: would it be possible to tell phonon to use jackd, and flash/firefox to use it too? always?
<Ddpbf> palodequeso: i know that there is driver for it in archlinux
<Ddpbf> then must be in *buntus
<palodequeso> one would hope.
<Ddpbf> give me few secs to check
<palodequeso> okey doke, thanks a lot!
<palodequeso> I've never had an intel gma card not automagically work.
<palodequeso> I'm used to setting up nvidia cards
<DarthFrog> jorges_: No idea but if you've got Phonon using it, I'd expect everything to be putting sound through it.  I don't think apps use the sound system independently.
<maco> palodequeso: that the poulsbo chip that intel doesn't support the driver for?
<palodequeso> maco: not sure
<palodequeso> maco: lspci?
<maco> hmm...nah looks like poulsbo is gma 500
<palodequeso> weird, even lspci claims it's an N10 Family Integrated Graphics Contrtoller
<palodequeso> but specs everywhere claim it's the 3150
<palodequeso> this is a netbook with an intel atom
<palodequeso> which I know has it's own issues, but so far everything but this works out of the box... even the webcam!
<Ddpbf> what lsmdo says?
<jorges_> now I'm using phonon ---> gstreamer
<Ddpbf> palodequeso: wait, all is working? 3d etc?
<jorges_> so why is kded4 using libasound? :(
<palodequeso> Ddpbf: no, that's the only thing that's not. It's running in mesa :(
<Ddpbf> jorges_: because kded4 starts all proceses in kde session
<jorges_> aha
<Ddpbf> palodequeso: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA#GMA_500_on_Linux
<palodequeso> Ddpbf: sorry, I got booted, my wife called and I was tethered to this ol' netbook
<palodequeso> since I have verizon, that kills the tether
<palodequeso> what should I grep for in lsmod to see the vid card stuffs
<Ddpbf> palodequeso: wait it is hybrid gpu
<Ddpbf> ie you have both intel and nvidia?
<palodequeso> no no no
<Ddpbf> or it isn ot case?
<Ddpbf> asus ee pc wich it is
<Ddpbf> ion, p1215...?
<palodequeso> atom
<palodequeso> one sec
<palodequeso> I had the model number
<palodequeso> 1015PE-BBK603
<palodequeso> both newegg and best buy say it's an intel gma 310
<linux-beginner-h> is there a known issue with dimap and kontact? I have expired 6000 mails but on the google server... all mails are still there...
<Ddpbf> err i tought of this
<Ddpbf> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asus_Eee_PC#Specifications
<linux-beginner-h> on the first sync after expire... kontact tells me... deleting messages on server... but this seems to be wrong
<DarthFrog> palodequeso: Run "lspci | grep VGA", which will tell you what the system thinks it is.
<Ddpbf> there is dozen netbooks with asus eee pc
<Ddpbf> DarthFrog: probably he got model with gma500
<Ddpbf> it is only intel gpu with bad linux support
<DarthFrog> palodequeso: "lspci -v" will also tell you what kernel modules are used for it.
<Ddpbf> palodequeso: it seem ther is launchpad ppa with correct drivers
<Ddpbf> few of ppa actually
<palodequeso> do you know which one?
<palodequeso> I'll grab it quick
<palodequeso> that would rule!!! :)
<Ddpbf> palodequeso: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=gma500
<palodequeso> you rock!
<Ddpbf> but i do not know if  you actually have that gpu
<Ddpbf> thats why i am asking type of eee
<palodequeso> it's the asus eee seashell 1015PE-BBK603
<Ddpbf> huh
<palodequeso> that's the full model of eee pc
<palodequeso> from asus
<palodequeso> the specs say a gma 3150 online, but the lspci says some Intel N10 Integrated graphics card
<BluesKaj> Ddpbf, lshw -C video , that will tell you the graphics card make and model , look at "product" in the output
<palodequeso> The machine itself doesn't actually say the model number on it, but I got it from best buy, and that is the only model on their site that matches the specs of my machine
<palodequeso> I suppose I could use the asus serial number
<Ddpbf> palodequeso: [19:20] <BluesKaj> Ddpbf, lshw -C video , that will tell you the graphics card make and model , look at "product" in the output
<palodequeso> N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<Ddpbf> what lspci -v says
<palodequeso> Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<palodequeso> and it says it's using the i915 driver
<Ddpbf> try some of ppas
<Ddpbf> it wont do any harm
<palodequeso> true
<palodequeso> although, I doubt it will autoswitch drivers :(
<palodequeso> I'd have to try different ones I guess
<Ddpbf> palodequeso: do you have xorg.conf?
<palodequeso> I do not... I don't think it's there by default anymore
<Ddpbf> try to configure it
<Ddpbf> dkms knows to mess up all
<Ddpbf> do you know how to configure?
<palodequeso> xorg-reconfigure?
<Ddpbf> nope
<Ddpbf> http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<BluesKaj> sudo Xorg -configure
<Ddpbf> replace gdm with kdm and you ll be fine
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: yes, but it must be done from tty
<Ddpbf> and with root permisions
<palodequeso> cool
<BluesKaj> hmm really , we used to reconfigure xorg.conf in the terminal as root ..has xorg permissions changed that much ?
<palodequeso> yep
<palodequeso> I used to do that too
<BluesKaj> it's not as if he has to stop the kdm service
<BluesKaj> may nedd to relogin
<BluesKaj> need
<Unit193> .ubottu would like to disagree
<Ddpbf> i think it is necessary to restart kdm to aplay changes
<BluesKaj> anyway i haven't had to reconfigure Xorg.conf in several yrs so I guess that's changed too
<Ddpbf> :(
<BluesKaj> seems a reboot is in order if you want immediate changes
<Ddpbf> it is lonly logical
<BluesKaj> yeah, my memory fails me again
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :)
<BluesKaj> hey Peace-
<palodequeso> hmm, is the Xorg driver tag the name of it?
<palodequeso> like nvidia for nvidia cards
<palodequeso> and nv for open source nvidia drivers?
<Ddpbf> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<BluesKaj> nv could be the nouveau experimental nvidia driver
<palodequeso> I think I need to run pineviewgm
<palodequeso> it seems there are others that lspci claims N10 Family integrated but the specs claim GMA3150
<palodequeso> so confusing
<BluesKaj> palodequeso, look for video or grphics controller, intel may also have audio onboard chips
<BluesKaj> or other bridges
<faddy> hello
<palodequeso> one quick thing to try would just be the intel testing ppa
<bomber> hello
<bomber> i was wondering if they stopped supporting 2.6.31-23-generic
<bomber> i havent had any updates in over a month
<BluesKaj> bomber, which kubuntu ?
<bomber> #75-Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> ??
<bomber> im using kubuntu though
<bomber> thats not right?
<BluesKaj>  bomber , lsb_release -a
<bomber> Ubuntu 9.10
<palodequeso> finally found a good link, and a good ppa to update my gfx driver with
<BluesKaj> yup , that's no longer supported , bomber
<bomber> i tried installing or actually just running the live version of the 11.04 but it gives me the menu then the screen goes into no signal mode and the computer seems to still keep running and the cd drive light looks like its still running the cd
<bomber> ok thanks... any tips on why i cant run or install any of the newer versions?
<bomber> im gonna try and remove my video card and see what happens with just the onboard video
<Ddpbf> bomber: what kind of internet connection you have?
<palodequeso> fingers crossed, time to try it all out
<palodequeso> thanks for the help everyone!
<BluesKaj> bomber, internet upgrade to 10.04 , sudo do-release-upgrade
<bomber> cable...... 20/10
<bomber> ive tried that and after the upgrade i get no video... the screen goes blank after reboot and nothing happens
<bomber> i then have to reinstall the 9.10 version
<BluesKaj> no tty prompt  , bomber ?
<bomber> nope... nothing.... the screen says no video input device found so its not recognizing my vid card it seems
<BluesKaj> ok which video card ?
<bomber> 1 sec i'll open it up... i forget.. i know its nvidia
<BluesKaj> no need to open
<BluesKaj> run sudo lshw -C video , look at product
<bomber> G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]
<bomber> nice thanks
<BluesKaj> bomber, that card should work with the nvidia-current driver , I know it works on 10.10 and 11.04 ...dunno why it isn't on 10.04
<bomber> i tried running the 11.04 and get the same results
<BluesKaj> bomber, ok the live cd ?
<bomber> yes amd 64 live cd
<bomber> should i try the 32 bit?
<BluesKaj> how old is your pc ?
<bomber> not too old...... quad core amd phenom 2 processor so its fairly current
<BluesKaj> hmm, that's really odd
<bomber> i know... its been pissing me off for some time
<BluesKaj> maybe the HW is a bit exotic ..perhaps the alternate install might work for you
<bomber> maybe i'll remove the card and see if i can run the live cd and install it then try putting it back in
<BluesKaj> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<bomber> ok  i'll try that first
<bomber> thanks for your time, i appreciate it
<BluesKaj> np bomber , hope it works for you
<bomber> niiiiiiice way faster today than yesterday... getting almost 2 megs a sec
<bomber> 4 minutes remaining for a 650 meg download... lol
<BluesKaj> nice
<BluesKaj> I'm in the boonies so 750kbs is max for here
<bomber> thats still pretty darn good...  sure beats the old 28.8 modem days... i remember being sooooo excited i could afford a 56k..lol
<bomber> good talking to you... im headed out but when i get back i'll burn that and light a few candles and pray it works
<BluesKaj> hehe, yeah ...we had no dsl for the first few yrs ...finally in 2002 it came down the pipe ...the first was 125kbs ..we thoght that was really fast ...10X the ave of the previous
<BluesKaj> well bomber  , come back if you need to , use the other live cd to logon if heeded
<BluesKaj> needed
<Canvasian> Hello
<Canvasian> I am using the Netbook Plasma workspace and I can't get anything to show up under "Contacts" in Search and Launch
<Canvasian> I thought I just had to put them into the Kaddress book, but that doesn't seem to work
<Canvasian> Anyone know?
<BluesKaj> try contact
<Canvasian> When I click on contact in the search and launch menu, nothing comes up
<Canvasian> When I search for it, it just gives me KAddressBook
<BluesKaj> Canvasian, type it in search
<BluesKaj> dunno what your problem is ..isn't kaddressbook what you want?
<Canvasian> No, on the plasma netbook workspace on the search and launch screen, there is a "Contacts" category
<Canvasian> but nothing shows up in it, and I can't figure out how to make my contacts show up there
<Canvasian> even though I have them listed in KAddressBook
<BluesKaj> ok Kontact?
<Canvasian> That might work
<Canvasian> Hmmm... nope
<BluesKaj> Kaddressbook in apps>office
<Canvasian> Right, that's what I tried first. I have my contacts listed in there, but it doesn't show under Contacts in Search and Launch
<Canvasian> Ah well, I will try some more later
<Canvasian> Thank you
<rafael> hello i am rafael
<rafael> quero saber tem algum chat em br
<rafael> urgente
<rafael> alguem ai me ajuda
<BluesKaj> !br | rafael
<ubottu> rafael: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<palodequeso> well, nothing worked. blah
<palodequeso> mesa it is I guess
<eamelink> Hi, I have just installed Kubuntu 11.04, and I have a question about the network manager applet (is that it's name?) It discovered my HSDPA modem, and now I'm connected (obviously ;)), and I see a cellphone-icon.
<eamelink> If I left-click it, I get a menu with 'WLAN interface Create network connection', 'Enable networking' and 'Enable wireless'
<eamelink> And 'Manage connections', where I can define connections.
<eamelink> But how can I tell it for example to disconnect?
<eamelink> Or, if I'm disconnected, to reconnect?
<eamelink> If I right-click on the icon, nothing happens which seems very odd to me. I would expect the missing functionality to be there.
<eamelink> So my question is, are you supposed to see something when you right-click on the network manager systray icon?
<BluesKaj> eamelink, yes , not responding ?
<eamelink> BluesKaj: I think so, there's just nothing happening if I right-click on the icon.
<eamelink> Wait, it does now, after a reboot!
<eamelink> But only once...
<BluesKaj-den> eamelink, what happens if you just click on it ?
<eamelink> Hmmm
<eamelink> It did not work after all, not even a single time.
<eamelink> If I just click on it (left mouse button), I see my configured wireless network, that I can click on
<eamelink> If I click on that, it makes the wifi connection
<BluesKaj-den> ok . check on connect automatically
<eamelink> BluesKaj-den: I had that on for the HSDPA connection, but disabled it now.
<eamelink> Actually, it seems to work quite nice; it always makes a 3G connection, if I connect to WiFi as well, then it uses the wifi connection, and if I disconnect from the WiFi, then it still has the 3G connection
<eamelink> But I'd like to manually manage my 3G connection as well
<BluesKaj-den> i have no knowledge of 3G stick connections ..just remove it if you want to use 3G
<BluesKaj-den> don't
<eamelink> I never remove it; it's builtin in my notebook, not a stick :P
<eamelink> Thanks for all your help :)
<BluesKaj-den> eamelink, well there must be an option to disable 3G and vice versa
<david___> hi
<david___> i am trying to use make command but it wont work idk why and it's my first time using it
<eamelink> BluesKaj: That's what I would expect, but I can't seem to manually manage my 3G connection with it.
<szal> define "wont work"
<david___> trying to install the galaxium-0.7.4.1
<szal> doesn't answer the question
<david___> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<eamelink> BluesKaj: I removed the checkbox before 'enable networking', and that killed my 3G connection, but now I can't get it to reconnect :P
<szal> david___: are you following the build instructions?
<david___> yes
<david___> i did
<david___> and this is the next step
<david___> what i do now
<szal> pastebin the build instructions
<david___> w8
<david___> http://pastebin.com/YfAr8XRW
<BluesKaj> are you cd'd into the galaxium dir/folder , david___ ?  and did you run ./configure ?
<david___> well i am in the dir
<szal> pastebin output of sh autogen.sh
<david___> but for the config w8
<szal> BluesKaj: the instructions don't say anything about configure
<szal> the autogen.sh should take care of that
<BluesKaj> look at the readme
<david___> look i did the configure but it give me same error
<david___> :(
<david___> i even installed the automake thing
 * szal doubts that 'configure' throws the same error
<david___> configure didn't do anything
<david___> i run that configure and i tryed the make but it didn't work
<david___> :(
<david___> what i must do???
<BluesKaj> what's the file extension on that app ?
<david___> on what app?
<david___> it was zip file
<BluesKaj> galaxium
<david___> yah
<BluesKaj> david___, are you on gnome or kde?
<david___> kde
<BluesKaj> them why not use kopete
<BluesKaj> then
<david___> it don't have xifre
<david___> xfire*
<david___> idk but the make command is not working
<david___> can u help me to fix it plz
<BluesKaj> you may need some gtklibs installed since it's a gnome app
<BluesKaj> david___, did you install build essential ?
<david___> whats that?
<BluesKaj> make is part of that app
<BluesKaj> well it calls it
<david___> yes i have it
<david___> ok what i must do now :(
<BluesKaj> install  Libegg  and Mono
<david___> what are they?
<david___> when i search there is a lot with mono
<BluesKaj> they're requirements , look here http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Chat/Galaxium-Messenger-3546.shtml
<david___> kk w8
<david___> what s GTK#
<david___> look idk what is Mono and i think it don't have to do anything with make command
<david___> i tryed make command but it wont work at all
<david___> for everything
<BluesKaj> no it doesn't you just have to have it for the gtk
<david___> i even tryed it on Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> no no
<david___> whats GTK?
<BluesKaj> gnome base
<BluesKaj> libs
<david___> oh
<david___> whats GTK# then?
<BluesKaj> you already have it
<BluesKaj> I'm sure
<david___> kk
<david___> http://www.mono-project.com/GtkSharp
<BluesKaj> I think you need to start over ...get rid of the unzipped galaxium folder
<david___> this is mono?
<david___> ok w8
<BluesKaj> yup that's it
<david___> how install mono-devel
<david___> what was the command?
<david___> get app idk what lol
<david___> sudo
<david___> then what was it?
<david___> nvm got it
<david___> ok deleted the folder
<david___> as u told me
<david___> so what now
<BluesKaj> extract it to your /home/"user"
<BluesKaj> then study the readme and install textfiles in that folder for proper instructions
<david___> oh ok
<david___> i get the mono thing then i try it
<david___> i gtg take care
<NotQ> can anyone lend me a hand upgrading to 11.04?
<BluesKaj> NotQ, which version are on ?
<BluesKaj> you
<NotQ> 10.10
<BluesKaj> do yo have a good internet connection ?
<NotQ> yep
<BluesKaj> ok , sudo apt-get update first
<NotQ> done
<BluesKaj> then , sudo do-release-upgrade ..but make sure you disable any ppa repos that you added since the install
<NotQ> ya i tried that, it says no new release found
<BluesKaj> NotQ, run lsb_release -a
<NotQ> says 10.10 maverick
<netsurf3> hello ladys and gents does anyone know how stable the kde backports are for lucid?
<NotQ> any idea why it cant find the new distro?
<BluesKaj> NotQ, check your servers , or maybe change the server ,,,something is wrong with them/it
<NotQ> sorry, im fairly new to linux, how do i change the server?
<BluesKaj> netsurf3, uhm lucid is a mature release , how stable does it need to be
<netsurf3> BluesKaj, the stock lucid kubuntu (kde 4.4) seems finicky there is a kubuntu ppa for backporting 4.6 and I think 4.5 I was wondering how likely this is to be more unstable than what I have already. Right now dolphin seems to crash fairly often and the indexer stringi keeps crashing also
<BluesKaj> open the kpackagekit > settings>edit origins>download from
<BluesKaj> netsurf3, not sure how kde 4.6 will behave on lucid ..sorry
<BluesKaj> NotQ, try the main server . it's in the UK where kubuntu is based
<NotQ> how do i connect to it?
<BluesKaj> NotQ, did you change it in the kpackagekit , then run sudo apt-get update again , after closing
<gomiboy> NotQ: under edit origins-->updates-->release upgrade set it to "Normal releases"
<BluesKaj> gomiboy, good point ...didn't think to look that far down
<NotQ> ok, changed it to uk server and it is set to normal releases
<BluesKaj> ok sudo apt-get update , then try sudo do-release-upgrade
<NotQ> gah, still says no new release found
<BluesKaj> NotQ, alt+f2 type  /etc/apt/sources.list ...copy and paste the text on pastebin
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NotQ> that doesnt seem to bring anything up in alt+f2 bar
<NotQ> in konsole it says that that directory doesnt exist
<BluesKaj>  /etc/apt/sources.list ...copy and paste that into the run command (alt+f2)
<NotQ> thats what did
<NotQ> thats what i did*
<BluesKaj> and nothing ?
<NotQ> nothing at all
<NotQ> doesnt open anything
<BluesKaj> ok run this in the terminal ,  sudo sed -i 's/lucid/maverick/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<NotQ> that doesnt seem to do anything either
<NotQ> doesnt even give me an error message
<NotQ> just brings up a new line
<BluesKaj> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/   try this NotQ
<BluesKaj> BBL gotta go for now
<NotQ> ok, thanks for your help
<jwash|2> hey guys, i use xvnc quite heavily. when i disconnect a session and reconnect my programs get lost/hidden. its like i'm connecting to a console session first and another session second.
<jwash|2> is there any way to make sure thati always connect to the same session when i reconnect to a disconnecte xvnc session?
<slackmeister> good evening
<slackmeister> morning/afternoon
<slackmeister> question, in Ubuntu you can click on a .jar file and have it launched by java, can you do this in Kubuntu?
<slackmeister> i know i can't do it with the KDE end of suse
<Ddpbf> slackmeister: systemsettings->file asocciations and choose what you want
<lcb> hiAll
<Ddpbf> just type .jar and then select app
<slackmeister> Ddpbf: thanks :)
<Ddpbf> np
<lcb> guys and gals - when you drag any window to the top edge (touching the cursor on it) you'll have a border snap zone marked. If you release the mouse button that window will stay/snap on that border . Do you now the settings option to manage the sizes of it?
<lcb> now/KNOW
<bomber> hello
#kubuntu 2011-06-24
<bomber> i got the new one installed
<Ddpbf> congrats
<bomber> it was a project but its done and operating properly now..... thx
<bomber> had to pull out the video card and install the nvidia drivers
<bomber> plus had to disconnect my 2 ide hard drives or the bootloader wouldnt install to the pcie drive
<bomber> psyched...... gonna install the programs i like now.... thx again
<valorie> lcb: it's in systemsettings
<valorie> I hate that thing too
<valorie> workspace behavior > screen edges | lcb
<lcb> valorie: let me see what's going on... thanks
<lcb> valorie: when maximizing the windows are not going to the top edge. that's why i need to see what's going on with it
<valorie> oh weird
<lcb> monitor settings are ok...
<lcb> valorie: if i recall right, screen edges are to set actions when touching borders.. bot maybe something on there is doing this..
<lcb> bot/but
<valorie> right, sorry I misread your question
<lcb> valorie: nooooo maybe something there is related to this behavior, because, indeed, i changed defaults on that sometime ago
<lcb> well, reinstalling whole kwin* pretty sure woudnt do anything but... just in case
<valorie> you can just move ~/.kde to .kde-old
<valorie> that's the equiv. of starting with a new user
<valorie> then move back the stuff you know is OK
<valorie> takes awhile, but works well
<lcb> valorie: :) thank you.
<valorie> \o/
<lcb> hehehe
<lcb> did that before because of loss or messed virtual desktops. i didn't discover yet why they vanished or appeared in a different order. the problem is it happens often. i'm trying the hard way now - trying to search for the source of these problems
<jwash> hey guys, i have x11vnc working, is there a way to bind it to xrdp rather than having xvnc bound to it?
<Linkmaster> lcb: valorie: I once helped a guy out with a wonky .kde by that same method, it works very well
<NotQ> hi everyone, im running 10.10 and want to upgrade to 11.04, when i do "sudo do-release-upgrade" it says that no new releases are found. Any ideas?
<bomber> i have another question
<lcb> LINKMASTER! You are alive and moving!!!
<Linkmaster> Yes I am :D
<lcb> NotQ: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Linkmaster> NotQ: oh I had this issue myself..
<NotQ> kubuntu
<bomber> in additional drivers it has the nvidia driver listed and it says its activated but not currently in use
<Linkmaster> try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -d
<lcb> NotQ: what happens if you run the software update?
<Linkmaster> Or, also, make sure that software settings are checked for all releases, rather then just for LTS or the sort
<bomber> how do i put the driver in use?
<NotQ> linkmaster, when i do that it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<lcb> NotQ: type in a terminal uname -a
<lcb> '$ uname -a'
<NotQ> Linux peter-laptop 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 18:42:20 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<NotQ> thats the output
<Linkmaster> lcb: the simplist way would be for him to log into a tty session real fast
<lcb> NotQ: if you run the software update, don't you have a notification of an upgrade avaiulable?
<lcb> available, either
<NotQ> sorry, im new to linux, how do i run the update?
<Linkmaster> NotQ: switch to a tty session real fast. To do that, press and hold 'alt+ctrl+F1' and tell us what version it is. To come back, press 'alt+ctrl+F7'
<lcb> NotQ: so you should do graphical, not the terminal...
<lcb> NotQ: kpackagekit <- the application to manage software/packages/upgrades
<jwash> I'm not sure who it was that helped me before, the key is to have x11vnc installed and xvnc installed. Stop both, and rename x11vnc to xvnc. then you can run xrdp and call x11vnc to save the sessions at reconnect.
<NotQ> sorry about that, ctrl+alt+f7 wasnt bringing me out
<Linkmaster> Its supposed to..
<NotQ> it said version 10.10 and that a new version was available, but the upgrade aborts for some reason
<lcb> NotQ: 'lsb_release -a' in the terminal
<NotQ> 10.10 maverick
<lcb> NotQ: type this 'kpackagekit -caption "%c" %i %F'
<lcb> and tell us if you have any notification of upgrade available
<lcb> NotQ: sorry, type only kpackagekit
<NotQ> oh ok
<lcb> my fault
<NotQ> its open
<NotQ> what should i change in kpackagekit?
<lcb> NotQ: <lcb> and tell us if you have any notification of upgrade available
<NotQ> one update for libcurl3-gnutls
<NotQ> but no distro update
<lcb> ok, hold... typing a long line
<NotQ> ok
<lcb> in the terminal type: sudo -i | then type apt-get update && apt-get autoremove && apt-get autoclean && apt-get clean && apt-get check && apt-get -f install && apt-get upgrade
<lcb> then return here
<NotQ> ok, hold on
<lcb> tell us if a lot of thigs changed...
 * Linkmaster notes that that IS long long command
<lcb> thigs=things (in typoenglish)
<NotQ> seems like some stuff changed
<lcb> NotQ: a lot?
<NotQ> id say a lot ya
<lcb> NotQ: do in the terminal'exit' then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NotQ> ok
<lcb> then sudo do-release-upgrade -d BUT if not a lot of packages installed
<lcb> what i mean is if you have a substantial amount of packages installed at this point you need to reboot
<tequil0018> hello everyone
<tequil0018> i have a trouble with my localohost
<tequil0018> i want to change the ip and i can;t
 * lcb changed nick to *** everyone
<lcb> hello tequil0018
<tequil0018> i edited /etc/hosts
<tequil0018> and nothing at all
<NotQ> ok, i will play it safe and reboot, then it will be back and try the upgrade
<NotQ> one sec
<lcb> NotQ: great
<tequil0018> any idea....
<tequil0018> thanks in advance
<tequil0018> :)
<lcb> <tequil0018> i want to change the ip and i can;t "" why?
<lcb> changing it for static?
<tequil0018> no
<tequil0018> i am running 2 vms in cloud
<tequil0018> and in my project i have my services localhost:...
<NotQ> ok im back, trying to upgrade now
<lcb> NotQ: wait
<tequil0018> so i want the vm1 locahost show the ip of vm2
<lcb> NotQ: sudo apt-get update && sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<NotQ> oh ok
<tequil0018> and vice versa
<lcb> tequil0018: check what you have now by typing ifconfig
<lcb> tequil0018: i'm not reproducing in my mind what/how to do what you want
<tequil0018> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr d0:0d:3f:27:06:e5
<tequil0018>           inet addr:10.10.10.3  Bcast:10.10.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<tequil0018>           inet6 addr: fe80::d20d:3fff:fe27:6e5/64 Scope:Link
<tequil0018>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<tequil0018>           RX packets:209787 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBotK1> tequil0018: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tequil0018>           TX packets:113444 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<lcb> tequil0018: you are lucky. FloodBot K1 didn't call the K9 (canine)
<tequil0018> :)
<NotQ> it aborts and says "an unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade: Can not mark 'kubuntu-desktop' for upgrade
<tequil0018> i am sorry
<tequil0018> i forget the paste...
<tequil0018> :P
<lcb> ubottu: pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lcb> NotQ: are you running kubuntu for sure?
<NotQ> haha, yes
<lcb> NotQ: well. did you answer yes to all updates?
<lcb> NotQ: are you running gnome or/and unity also, in that system?
<NotQ> i think so, it only ever asked me to press enter to continue
<NotQ> im running kde, not sure what unity is
<lcb> NotQ: is that a virtual machine or running from windows?
<NotQ> no
<lcb> is that a computer?
<NotQ> this is the only OS on the computer
<NotQ> laptop
<lcb> just kidding just kidding
<lcb> ok...
<lcb> thinking...
<NotQ> oh linux, why do you do this to me
<lcb> NotQ: lets see this way. do you have synaptic installed?
<NotQ> yes
<leumas> lcb: maybe NotQ shud just download an alternative CD and upgrade from it...
<lcb> ok, gtreat. run it and run the "fix errors" option
<lcb> NotQ: if you don't find it i'll open mine and tell you. it's on the second menu option, from the right
<lcb> from the left, i mean
<NotQ> fix broken packages?
<lcb> yes
<NotQ> it says Successfully fixed dependency problems
<lcb> leumas: probably - is an option
<lcb> NotQ: so you did have some probs
<NotQ> i dont think so
<NotQ> it took like one second
<lcb> NotQ: now update the packages
<leumas> lcb: just a candid suggestion
<lcb> NotQ: i mean Reload. then Mark All Updates
<lcb> and shoot it
<lcb> leumas: all are welcomed :)
<NotQ> ok i did that, not sure if it did anything
<lcb> NotQ: btw, while "fixing btroken packa... if you don't get any dialog means everything is ok. didn't happen to you
<NotQ> ya, no dialogue
<lcb> NotQ: after "Mark All Upgrades"  yout "Apply" didn't change?
<lcb> yout=your
<NotQ> it didnt mark anything, does that mean i have all the updates?
<lcb> click on "Apply"
<NotQ> its grey
<NotQ> cant click it
<lcb> ok. so run away from synaptic and...
<lcb> what i would do is: reboot and get to the grub menu (do you know how to do it?
<lcb> the recovery menu
<NotQ> no i have no idea how to do that
<lcb> press SHIFT right after you see the bios messages.
<lcb> wait
<lcb> then select something like "*recovery kernel* then you'll get a dialog with options (wait
<lcb> on those options you need to run CLEAN, then DPKG thgen GRUB
<lcb> i don't run that for a while, but i believe there are no new options on it. do not run failsafeX option from there because you don't have display problems (i believe)
<sfears> what's the error?
<lcb> sfears: can't dist  upgrade for 11.04
<sfears> NotQ: PM?
<NotQ> sure
<lcb> PM=Post Mortum? :p
<NotQ> thats what this comp will be soon
<lcb> hehehe
<lcb> NotQ: in a general sense you need to fix kubuntu desktop first
<NotQ> ya
<NotQ> thats the trick
<lcb> so try the recovery console as i told you. if not solving you need to sudo dpkg-reconfigure some packages
<sfears> i don't know that i've ever had good luck with dist-upgrades
<sfears> i usually try and then end up installing from the livecd anyway
<lcb> there are several hard ways to resolve that. one is backing up your /home /var /etc directories
<lcb> btw, you should do that anyway
<lcb> after having that done you could try to reconfigure kubuntu. other option, the best one, is clean install. is that a "production system"?
<NotQ> not really, i dont have anything important on it
<lcb> i mean the clean install because it seems you have a major kubuntu prob in there
<NotQ> so i could do tht
<lcb> backup first
<NotQ> ya
<lcb> you know how to do that?
<NotQ> no
<lcb> put the hard disk in the microwave and click GO. NOOOOOOOOOOOOO J/K
<lcb> did you do it???
<NotQ> thats what i did last time  - it didnt work
<NotQ> haha
<lcb> hehehe
<lcb> ok. wait
<lcb> download the image then run as a live cd
<lcb> then, what i do is compress those directories and move to another partition or drive
<lcb> got the idea?
<NotQ> yep
<NotQ> thats probably what ill have to do then
<NotQ> thanks for your help guys
<lcb> NotQ: when running as Live CD mode you'll have access to those directories. From the file manager you'll have an option to compress. just point and click
<lcb> NotQ: i would do that if i have any problem like what you are having
<NotQ> ok ill have to try it
<lcb> NotQ: remember you don't even have the system "oving" while trying to upgrade
<lcb> "moving"
<lcb> so...
<lcb> somethings are baddly damaged in there
<lcb> you could check the logs, but that's the very hard way of doing it because you might need to change a lot of  things, depending the errors you have marked in the logs
<lcb> other option is asking Linkmaster to help. he broked me two computers already
<lcb> j/k. 3
<NotQ> haha
<lcb> NotQ: don't go yet. checking something with Mrs Google
<lcb> NotQ: try this pls
<lcb> sudo apt-get install bzr
<lcb> then ' bzr get lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/maverick '
<lcb> then ' cd maverick/DistUpgrade '
<lcb> and ' sudo ./dist-upgrade '. tell me if any errors
<lcb> NotQ: what you have might be a known bug, only affecting maverick
<Linkmaster> I'm having difficulty getting my computer to find my printer. I've tried using CUPS, and it can't even view the printer, much less connect to it. I know the IP address, since its static, and its a MG6210 I believe
<lcb> Linkmaster: can you ping the ip?
<lcb> Linkmaster: '$ping printer_static_ip '
<lcb> if not that's good
<lcb> since you know there is a problem with that :p
<lcb> NotQ: nothing new?
<NotQ> not yet
<lcb> NotQ: did you see mt last msgs? * sudo apt-get install bzr *etc*
<NotQ> oh no, ill try that
<lcb> do you have it?
<lcb> not only that line...
<lcb> want me to repeat it<?
<NotQ> ya could you? sorry bout that
<lcb> because what you have is a known bug when upgrading maverick to natty
<lcb> NotQ: sudo apt-get install bzr  | bzr get lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/maverick | cd maverick/DistUpgrade | sudo ./dist-upgrade
<lcb> do those and if resolves the matter insert the coins in the slot right behind your irc client
<lcb> Linkmaster: wake up bro. ping your printer and tell me
<lcb> NotQ: btw, all the steps i told you to do before are ok, didn't damage anything. they are all needed anyways and anytime
<Notq> Back
<SIR_Taco> Forward
<jordan193932> i have been unable to find a word matching program for linux or windows lol
<jordan193932> does anyone know of one?>
<jordan193932> like _at hit enter it would find hat cat etc
<jordan193932> i found one online
<SIR_Taco> ?
<SIR_Taco> a Thesaurus?
<SIR_Taco> ah
<SIR_Taco> I see (sorry hadn't read everything yet)
<SIR_Taco> and he's gone... oh well
<Linkmaster> I had to suddenly step away from my computer, but to answer lcb's question, pinging the printer was amongst the first things I thought of, and it sent/recieved them all without loss. I sent 6, 100%
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: was the computer on fire?
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: Well, I saw a bright flash of white and a small mushroom cloud began to form...I figured evacuating would be the safest procedure
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: naw, that's normal... carry on
<SIR_Taco> lol
<Linkmaster> Ah, alright
<Linkmaster> I should be worried when it sits quietly and behaves normally then, correct?
<SIR_Taco> absolutely
<SIR_Taco> that means it's plotting something
<Linkmaster> Just making sure. When I get no problems for a span of time over an hour, I'll come get you and send dibl a message via KFN to tell him something big is about to happen
<SIR_Taco> haha
<Linkmaster> You know GreyGeek? He said the best way to fix all problems is to ship Kubuntu with dibl and Snowhog VI's or something in with it
<SIR_Taco> Having said that... I have seen power supply capacitors go through the power supply housing and put a massive dent in a case :)
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: haha
<Linkmaster> That sounds really bad honestly, and I chuckled when I saw it as well
<SIR_Taco> Lets just say I don't miss the tech shop and the meatheads that worked there
<Linkmaster> xDD
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: you happen to have an idea concerning my printer issue?
<SIR_Taco> didn't catch your printer issue...
 * Linkmaster goes off to copy/paste
<Linkmaster> <Linkmaster> I'm having difficulty getting my computer to find my printer. I've tried using CUPS, and it can't even view the printer, much less connect to it. I know the IP address, since its static, and its a MG6210 I believe
<Linkmaster> I can ping it and itll return lossless
<SIR_Taco> what make of printer is that?
<Linkmaster> Oh shoot, I had it and now its gone
<Linkmaster> let me open it up on the IP real fast..
<Linkmaster> Its a Canon MG6100 series
<SIR_Taco> ah ok
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: do you have drivers for it though?
<Linkmaster> What makes me so [blank] about it is that my moms windows machine can hook up to it. Its one of two things that are holding her back from switching to Linux, and I'm going to make it work eventually...but when CUPS or Printer Configuration both can't see it, I'm sort of stuck
<SIR_Taco> ie. does cups have drivers for it?
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: I do, I tried mucking through it but it failed
<Linkmaster> Uhm...I never figured out how to use CUPS, since I've never needed it before
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: well you still 'should' not need it now... you can't add a network printer through Kubuntu's System Settings?
<Linkmaster> I can, but I haven't been able to print or anything..let me try again though, and I'll tell you what I'm doing as I do it
<SIR_Taco> ok
 * Linkmaster loads up printer config
<Linkmaster> First, let me try a test page from the attempt of earlier
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: give me two seconds, and let me reboot (ok, maybe more than 2 seconds)
<SIR_Taco> brb
<SIR_Taco> ok... so... trying test page
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: ?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: is the printer a network printer (has a ethernet port on the back, and is hooked to the router?), or is it hooked through a Windows machine?
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: my mother called me away; the printer is comletely wireless. Its has a power plug in the wall, and thats it
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: not a problem... and you said before that you could ping the printer, so there's actually a connection, yes?
<Linkmaster> Yes, definitely a connection on my router
<Linkmaster> I pulled up the printer[by typing its IP in the address bar] and I can configure it, so I know its broadcasting, and my mom printed something while I was upstairs
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: ok. Do you get errors when trying to print to it?
<Linkmaster> I think my computer believes its wired to it
<Linkmaster> I want to clear out the entire printer thing, how do I make it so that there are no pre-configured printers anymore?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: that's not a bad thing really, it should behave like it's wired... do you get anything in your /var/log/cups/error_log ?
<Linkmaster> let me open that real fast..
<Linkmaster> E [23/Jun/2011:08:05:08 -0400] Failed to update TXT record for Lexmark_T640 @ Isadora: -2
<Linkmaster> E [23/Jun/2011:08:05:09 -0400] Failed to update TXT record for MG6120 @ Isadora: -2
<Linkmaster> E [23/Jun/2011:08:05:09 -0400] Failed to update TXT record for mom @ Isadora: -2
<Linkmaster> E [23/Jun/2011:23:57:53 -0400] [Job 1] File '/System/Library/ColorSync/Profiles/sRGB Profile.icc' not found
<FloodBotK1> Linkmaster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SIR_Taco> hmm
<Linkmaster> anything of use there?
<SIR_Taco> really wish Printer Config was working in 11.10 right now haha
<Linkmaster> Same here, else I'd use 11.10 in a heartbeat
<SIR_Taco> is there no 6200 driver for the Canon printer?
<Linkmaster> Let me check, though its a 6100..let me check though. and question, which option should I use? Last time I tried I used the APPsocket thingy, and I think thats wrong
<SIR_Taco> thought you said it was  a 6210?
<valdenor> oi
<Linkmaster> I said I think, and according to the IP page its a Canon MG6100 series
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: and through the printer manager, you've found the printer on the network, and selected the driver?
<Linkmaster> Uhm, no..
<Linkmaster> I know the IP address because its what the printer itself was set to
<SIR_Taco> ok, and you put that in as printer location?
<Linkmaster> well, concerning adding a new printer, I don't know which option to select, be it the AppSocket/HP JetDirect, the ipp, the LPD/LPR one, I know its not Windows hosted, and then it says 'other'
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: there's not a "network" one?
<SIR_Taco> what version of kubuntu?
<Linkmaster> 11.04, rolled up from 10.10
<Linkmaster> I'm hopefully going to be doing this from 10.04 as well, which I hope I will be able to muddle through myself if I can figure this out
<SIR_Taco> well... you can go through the CUPS web interface... but that's a huge pain in the butt and I haven't done that in years
<Linkmaster> CUPS doesn't see the printer
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: that's very odd
<Linkmaster> which is why I'm pulling out my hair over this
<SIR_Taco> I really seem to remember there being a "network" printer option, in the printer config...
<Linkmaster> I have the option for 'new printer' and 'new printer class' when I click on 'new printer' I got the list I gave you earlier
<SIR_Taco> do you have "samba-common" and "smb-client" installed by chance?
<SIR_Taco> sorry "smbclient"
<Linkmaster> Not that I know of
<SIR_Taco> well try in a terminal "sudo apt-get install samba-common smbclient"
<SIR_Taco> suppose you could just do "sudo apt-get install samba"
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: its installing
<SIR_Taco> I'm sure the printer has all the Windows protocols in it, and none of the Unix/Linux ones... which hopefully Samba will solve
<Linkmaster> hopefully, its done now, complaining about something in the sources list though I think I can fix it later
<SIR_Taco> not sure if you'd have to restart KDE or not... haven't done it this way
<Linkmaster> Should I just to be on the safe side?
<SIR_Taco> I'd say so, yea
<SIR_Taco> might best restart the computer, since it's network related...
<Linkmaster> Oh fun, I hate restaring my computer...
<SIR_Taco> Just can't think of a way to not restart and have samba work properly... I mean it might work now, but it can be iffy
<Linkmaster> I've got some stuff running that can't really be halted..
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: ok... well then hold on
<SIR_Taco> are they over the network?
<Linkmaster> We can wait till tomorrow when I'm more cognitive, and everything is done
<SIR_Taco> ok
<SIR_Taco> main thing is, that you should now have a network option in Printer Config... with any luck
<Linkmaster> which I don't...I looked
<SIR_Taco> you don't... YET.... don't be so negative lol
 * Linkmaster is barely able to string three words together, not to mention actually think
<SIR_Taco> I know... it's late here too
<SIR_Taco> or maybe I should say early
<Linkmaster> nearly 2am here
<SIR_Taco> same
<Linkmaster> we both should hit the hay then
<SIR_Taco> I would if someone would quit sending me text messages... argh
<SIR_Taco> she's not getting the "need to go to bed, leave me alone" hints... have to be a little more direct lol
<SIR_Taco> ah, there we go... much better
<SIR_Taco> Well, Linkmaster, I'm off to bed, let me know how the printer journey goes next time I run into you
<Linkmaster> night SIR_Taco
<Linkmaster> and thanks
<SIR_Taco> night
<SIR_Taco> np
<kil> Hello all
<kil> can you help me?
<kil> me need alternative programm -> dreamweaver for linux?
<kil> advice me pleace
<kil> please*=)
<kil> Hellow???
<kil> please people..
<kil> =((
<jordan_> kil, dont know
<jordan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524582 best that i can do
<jordan_> i dont know anything about dreamweaver
<kil> you don't understude me? i'm bad tell english....
<jordan_> whats your normal language?
<kil> Russan
<kil> russian*
<jordan_> http://kompozer.net/  http://www.w3.org/Amaya/
<valorie> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<valorie> kil: ^^^
<kil> Thank you vary much =) http://www.w3.org/Amaya/ <= what you need!=)
<jordan_> http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&tt=url&intl=1&fr=bf-home&trurl=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1524582&lp=en_ru&btnTrUrl=Translate
<valorie> Quanta Plus might be worth looking at
<jordan_> kil that should translate to russian
<valorie> Dreamweaver it isn't
<valorie> but maybe close enough for you
<valorie> some like Kompozer as well
<kil> jordan =)))) i understand English
<jordan_> k??
<valorie> some like NVU also
<valorie> http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/index.html
<jordan_> i dont think you can have multiple documents open in bluefish at once
<jordan_> thats a draw back
<jordan_> or i never found out how to
<jordan_> which is possible
<LINKSWORD2> Ahhh.... I'm back! :D
<jordan_> hey link do you use cairo dock?
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm?
<jordan_> by your "hmm" probably not
<jordan_> :(
<jordan_> ive been on cairo-dock for hours
<jordan_> cant find any help
<LINKSWORD2> When I use a dock, I prefer AWN.
<jordan_> the application menu isnt working for some reason
<jordan_> i did use daisy for a long time
<LINKSWORD2> !google Avant Window Navigator
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<jordan_> im upgrading to a high end dock
<LINKSWORD2> .... Damn you, ubottu. lol
<jordan_> the last daisy update was three years ago i think
<LINKSWORD2> AWN is pretty up-to-date.
<valorie> bluefish features: Multiple document interface, easily opens 500+ documents (tested >10000 documents simultaneously)
<valorie> from the website
<LINKSWORD2> valorie: I need a dock that works on low resources...
<LINKSWORD2> I have 1 GB of RAM. :/
<valorie> the standard dock is too intensive?
<LINKSWORD2> Wait, what?
<LINKSWORD2> You mean KDE's standard?
<valorie> right, the standard dock widget
<LINKSWORD2> No, it's not. I'm looking for a more Mac-like dock, like AWN.
<LINKSWORD2> Or similar.
<valorie> not sure what awn is
<valorie> !awn
<LINKSWORD2> Google "Avant Window Navigator"
<LINKSWORD2> It's cool, but too resource-intensive for my computer.
<valorie> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Application_launchers
<LINKSWORD2> Wiki? lol
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm....
<LINKSWORD2> W.Bar.... Interesting.
<wildgoose> !xfce | LINKSWORD2
<ubottu> LINKSWORD2: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<LINKSWORD2> ... Huh?
<wildgoose> saylucky xfce
<LINKSWORD2> Is it better? lol
<wildgoose> oops wrong format, it's built for lower resource use, and has a mac like dock, check it out
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm.... Looks like I can just install it from Ubuntu, or in this case, Kubuntu...
<LINKSWORD2> xface... lol. But it's missing the 'a'....
<Unit193> IIRC, it used to stand for XForms Common Environment
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> strange thing: top shows rsync process with 20-30% cpu.. "System Activity" only sho rsync with 2-4% cpu.. is that normal?..
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not sure.
<LINKSWORD2> Let me see if I have rsync in my applications and I'll check it.
<noaXess> LINKSWORD2: not only rsync problem.. every process...
<noaXess> top and System Activity don't show the same result..
<LINKSWORD2> Are they all acting like that?
<noaXess> the cpu widget shows 0% cpu usage... so top is real.. System Activity a fake.. or doesn't get information as it should
<LINKSWORD2> Are you using the System Monitor program to check this?
<noaXess> LINKSWORD2: CTRL+ESC = System Activity
<noaXess> and the widget ist CPU Monitor
<LINKSWORD2> Oh, cool. Nice little shortcut.
<noaXess> try now system monitor
<LINKSWORD2> Basically the same, except the window title, and a few minor differences.
<noaXess> in system monitor the process table says rsync uses about 4-6% and is the most used process.. in tab system lad. i see a cpu load of 60%.. overall for 4 cpu's
<noaXess> so symstem activity/monitors process table is wrong.. or get wrong data
<LINKSWORD2> Another consideration....
<LINKSWORD2> Look for a graph that details the workload of each processor.
<LINKSWORD2> I built a very basic system for Kubuntu.
<LINKSWORD2> I expected to "experiment" and then decide that I didn't like it. lol
<LINKSWORD2> Funny how that works. I quite like KDE & Kubuntu.
<noaXess> LINKSWORD2: look at this.. http://i.imgur.com/Bo4G7.png
<LINKSWORD2> Checking it ou now.
<LINKSWORD2> out*
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm.... Some of this, I don't understand.
<LINKSWORD2> But let me look over it a bit more.
<noaXess> LINKSWORD2: but you see the problem..
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah.
<LINKSWORD2> Click on the CPU% tab at the top and sort the apps down by their most to least CPU use.
<LINKSWORD2> Now how does the list look?
<LINKSWORD2> @noaXess
<noaXess> LINKSWORD2: in system activity this is already done ;).. check my screenshot ;)
<LINKSWORD2> Ah.
<LINKSWORD2> Are any of them sapping more memory than others?
<LINKSWORD2> I realize the target of this issue is CPU, so far, but memory can also be helpful to look at.
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> Damn it!
<LINKSWORD2> Google Desktop doesn't work on Kubuntu.
<Eruaran> Who cares about Google Desktop :P
<LINKSWORD2> Because I wanted to get notifications when I get a new GMail message....
<Eruaran> LINKSWORD2: You dont need google desktop for that
<lcb> goods
<Eruaran> LINKSWORD2: just get the gmail widget from kde-look
<LINKSWORD2> How? :/
<kristoff> hi everybody!
<LINKSWORD2> Groucho Marx?
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<kristoff> since i installed kubuntu 11.
<kristoff> 11.04 i boot with a wrong resolution sometimes
<kristoff> but i don't know what can cause that
<LINKSWORD2> I've actually got the same problem. >.>
<tsimpson> LINKSWORD2: right click the desktop -> add widgets -> get new widgets -> download new plasma widgets -> search for "gmail-plasmoid"
<wildgoose> kristoff, LINKSWORD2 https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261285
<ubottu> KDE bug 261285 in control center "Save as default option don't remember all settings" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<LINKSWORD2> Rekong: Not Found
<LINKSWORD2> The requested URL /show_bug.cgi was not found on this server.
<lcb> kristoff: reboot, press SHIFT while grub is loading (right after bios messages), select recovery kernel from the kernel options, then select failsafeX from the menu. Select then Reconfigure X for the hardware.  Try that
<kristoff> linksword2 : try F5
<kristoff> i'll be back lol
<LINKSWORD2> Still getting the same error on Rekong.
<lcb> kristoff: that will restore the default driver. then you might want to reinstall the proprietary driver.
<LINKSWORD2> lcb, my graphics card is using the default driver. I think I need to figure out what the card is, specifically, and then install a proprietary driver.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: some ati are still not very happy with the proprietary. better stick with the generic on those circunstances.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not sure IF the card is ATI or not.
<LINKSWORD2> Is there a way I can find out?
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: wait, i'm diving in your pc now to check that. don't move.
<lcb> :p
<LINKSWORD2> Wait... What???
<LINKSWORD2> ... How? :/
<lcb> hehehe
<lcb> type in terminal $ lspci
<tsimpson> see what "lspci |grep VGA" shows, or open kinfocenter
<LINKSWORD2> Intel ATI Radeon 9000.
<lcb> yeap, ati
<mu3en> can anyone tell me what is providing /usr/sbin/sendmail by default?
<tsimpson> erm, "Intel ATI"? that's an interesting one
<tsimpson> !find bin/sendmail
<ubottu> File bin/sendmail found in citadel-mta, courier-mta, dma, esmtp-run, exim4-daemon-heavy, exim4-daemon-light, lsb-invalid-mta, masqmail, msmtp-mta, nullmailer (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=bin/sendmail&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<LINKSWORD2> Sorry. I've got 2 KInfoCenter windows open. I mixed them together.
<LINKSWORD2> Processor: Intel P4 2.66 GHz. GFX: ATI Radeon 9000.
<lcb> on this pc i have a ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series] . using ATI Catalyst Control Center to tweek mora than 1 display gives some headcaches at times
<lcb> more than...
<LINKSWORD2> I've only got one display.
<lcb> not working properly LINKSWORD2?
<LINKSWORD2> When it boots up, it often says; Cannot Display Video Mode, then it readjusts and appears to work normally. But I always have to change the resolution settings.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: do exactly the same as i told kristoff
<mu3en> tsimpson: thanks! the answer is postfix. surprised that is installed by default though.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: on the last menu you'll get you have the several options. start by selecting something like "reconfigure X for this hardware" reboot and check
<LINKSWORD2> I'm going to need the info again.
<lcb> you'll have several options, i mean. one is to reconfigure defaults, other the one i just said, and more.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: kristoff: reboot, press SHIFT while grub is loading (right after bios messages), select recovery kernel from the kernel options, then select failsafeX from the menu. Select then Reconfigure X for the hardware.  Try that
<LINKSWORD2> OK, I'll give it a try.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: that thing mislead us at certain point; you'll not have a confirmation dialog or something saying the changes are comitted. just hit cancel and then select restart X
<lcb> unless is fixed, btw. i don't use it for a while
<lcb> on an unrelated footnote, having daisy widget as a linear dock on top in one of virtual desktops, prevents windows to maximise to the full extent. just take a note on that in case you go into that scenario. gave me a lot of trouble until finaly i discovered that.
<lcb> *in one of virtual desktops, prevents windows to maximise to the full extent __on all desktops__
<lcb> valorie: that was the prob from yesterday ;)
<LINKSWORD2> -_-
<lcb> any good?
<LINKSWORD2> For some reason, GRUB wasn't loading.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: you didn't get the option to select the kernel?
<LINKSWORD2> No.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: when you boot the pc you get some messages (from the pc - bios) don't you?
<LINKSWORD2> BIOS, yes.
<LINKSWORD2> I hold down Shift and get "GRUB loading", then after a few seconds the screen goes completely blank.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: right after those messages pass press SHIFT. then you shpould get the kernels
 * LINKSWORD2 points to message above.
<lcb> i see
<lcb> not common
<LINKSWORD2> I didn't figure that it was.
<LINKSWORD2> I have another graphics card...
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: compelitely blank but you might wonder if something is running.. or just frozen?
<LINKSWORD2> I can't tell if it's running anything or not.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: sudo -i | apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get autoremove && apt-get clean apt-get check && apt-get -f install
<LINKSWORD2> That sounds like it's going to write a clean install on the harddrive. Correct?
<lcb> see if that helps unclutter some unneeded packages/files that might make your system slow a bit
<lcb> no
<lcb> there is a && missing in there... check that
<LINKSWORD2> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<LINKSWORD2> :/ OK, then what do I need to put into the terminal?
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: you have mixed releases repositories in sources.list?
<LINKSWORD2> How do I find out?
<lcb> sudo -i | apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get autoremove && apt-get clean && apt-get check && apt-get -f install
<LINKSWORD2> I think that error is there because I chose NOT to do automatic upgrades for the web browser called Opera.
<lcb> that's the correct one (with the && inserted
<lcb> no
<lcb> don't believe so. try running apt-get -f install && apt-get check .... just that by now
<LINKSWORD2> Running.
<lcb> sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean
<lcb> would help too, resolving that error... i believe
<LINKSWORD2> I suppose we will see in a couple of moments.
<lcb> then just run the first apt-get * i gave you, even repeating a bit
<LINKSWORD2> Update manager just popped up.
<lcb> that's a good sign. is alive now
<LINKSWORD2> Ark, KCalc Kwallet Manager and printer-applet
<lcb> that means your system was not updated and a bit broken
<LINKSWORD2> OK.
<LINKSWORD2> Would that pose the graphics problem?
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: update whatever it's asking you for, unless you don't want to
<LINKSWORD2> I'm going to update each of them.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: that makes us think you are missing some updates, meaning that would cause problems on packages in need of patches
<LINKSWORD2> Printer one isn't really necessary, but I'll take it anyway. (I don't have a printer.)
<lcb> yeah
<lcb> no, don't install. afterwards you could remove what is making your system asking for that
<lcb> why installing what we don't need. doesn't make any good in an overall performance of the machine
<LINKSWORD2> -_- NOW you tell me!
<lcb> it's ok, you could uninstall it with synaptics after.
<LINKSWORD2> OK?
<LINKSWORD2> I haven't used synaptics before.
<lcb> is a very nice utility
<lcb> and useful
<lcb> Synaptic
<LINKSWORD2> What I see from searching for "synap" is Synaptiks, a touchpad manager.
<lcb> no, synaptic
<lcb> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.75.1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 698 kB, installed size 2928 kB
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm...
<lcb> do you get any more errors warnings?
<LINKSWORD2> Not yet.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: a lot of updates though, isn't?
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah. lol
<lcb> i imagine
<LINKSWORD2> Syntptic Package Manager installed - Click to execute.
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: don't mixe things... keep doing what i suggested you to do before
<lcb> mixe/mix
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> It downloaded as part of the update process, apparently.
<LINKSWORD2> I also got an alert to reboot the system.
<LINKSWORD2> I shall return.
<LINKSWORD2> I have returned!
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: pls type this in terminal  $ lsb_release -r && uname -a
<LINKSWORD2> Terminal: -r command not found.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: hmm $ lsb_release -d && uname -a
<LINKSWORD2> Terminal: -d command not found
<LINKSWORD2> It doesn't seem to like you. :P
<LINKSWORD2> I've got an idea!
<lcb> lsb_release (don't past it here)
<lcb> still command not found?
<xieyi> I met a problem that rekonq can't browse some pages properly. When I browser www.163.com, it jump to the 3g version of the page. I can browse the page properly before.
<LINKSWORD2> No LSB modules available.
<LINKSWORD2> lcb: Permission to query?
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: runn the whole command i told you before to update and fix the system
<LINKSWORD2> Hang on.
<lcb> the big one, LINKSWORD2.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: wait..
<LINKSWORD2> ?
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: sudo -i | apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get autoremove && && apt-get autoclean && apt-get clean apt-get check && apt-get -f install
<lcb> geez, wait. error
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: sudo -i | apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get autoremove && && apt-get autoclean && apt-get clean && apt-get check && apt-get -f install
<LINKSWORD2> Terminal: syntax error near unexpected token &&
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: sudo -i | apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get autoremove && apt-get autoclean && apt-get clean && apt-get check && apt-get -f install
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: then reboot. then do the SHIFT to go to recovery mode. then select CLEAN, DPKG, GRUB, FailsafeX (here you select to configure X to the hardware "I" have)
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: and you might be better. i need to run buddy
<LINKSWORD2> root@Compaq:~# W: Failed to fetch http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/sarge/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<LINKSWORD2> -_- This is turning into an epic fail....
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure opera
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: have in mind when you type ' $ sudo -i ' you always be as root. so type exit to perform other commands as regular user
<lcb> $ exit
<LINKSWORD2> Same result.
<lcb> got it?? i need to go. real life calling my dutties
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm....
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: is opera your default browser?
<lcb> well... is someone is "listening" .. pls tell him to ' $ sudo apt-get --purge remove opera ' after backing it up
 * lcb away 
<amichair> !info libreoffice natty
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.2-1ubuntu5 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<amichair> !info libreoffice oneiric
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.2-1ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<amichair> now updates to LO?
<amichair> no updates to LO?
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: are you using opera?
<LINKSWORD2> No.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: why having it in the repositories list?
<LINKSWORD2> I do use it as a browser.
<LINKSWORD2> But it is not open right now.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: disable it from the repository list
<LINKSWORD2> How?
<LINKSWORD2> :/
<LINKSWORD2> Found it. lol
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: KPackageKit then Settings then unchek it
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: you need to uncheck everything that conflicks with 11.04 too
<lcb> conflicts either
<LINKSWORD2> I haven't found any conflicts.
<lcb> click apply, exit then the big one again
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: do not leave any package managing utility open while running that command
<LINKSWORD2> OK.
<lcb> that includes synaptic
<LINKSWORD2> Not open. lol
<lcb> well, i know you like to multiplay with packages :p
<LINKSWORD2> >.>
<lcb> sometimes working in stereo could not be very soundy
<LINKSWORD2> Quantum physics, my friend. I work in up to 26 dimensions.
<lcb> me too, but not all rooms gives the same results
<LINKSWORD2> Hehe. :P
<LINKSWORD2> That's odd. I insert the commands and hit enter.... But it's not displaying any of the results.
<lcb> ohh gosh
<lcb> type ls
<LINKSWORD2> And?
<lcb> not results?
<lcb> no results
<LINKSWORD2> Desktop, Documents, Downloads, Music, Pictures.....
<LINKSWORD2> etc.
<lcb> sudo apt-get update
<lcb> nothing??
<LINKSWORD2> Apparently not. :/
<LINKSWORD2> ... This is exceedingly bizarre.
<lcb> type konsole
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: type $ lsb_release -d
<LINKSWORD2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LINKSWORD2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631756/
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: sorry, a bit busy. don't run it as root
<lcb> but maybe the problem isn't only that...
<LINKSWORD2> lcb: Are you familiar with KRDC?
<LINKSWORD2> Welcome back, noaXess
<noaXess> yeah
<LINKSWORD2> @noaXess Any results with your CPU problem?
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: didn't used it. i use TeamViewer when needed
<LINKSWORD2> Perhaps we should use TeamViewer, then.
<lcb> didn't use, i mean.... No, keep that one if you are familiar with it
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not familiar with either.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: but why? you want me to see if your credit accounts are ok?
<LINKSWORD2> I figured you could look into my system and see what's going on...
<LINKSWORD2> LMAO! Credit?
<LINKSWORD2> What a joke... >.>
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: maybe later. not now - i'm really a bit busy now and for a couple hours.
<lcb> MasterJoke Credit Card. a good company
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: i wonder how your sources.list file is
<lcb> like if you have installed ubuntu tweak and stuff alike, that puts a lot of stuff you don't really need in Kubuntu.
<LINKSWORD2> Well, I think you'll have to take a look when we can open a remote connection.
<LINKSWORD2> I haven't installed much. Only a few Mac themed components.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: run those commands from tty. CTRL + Alt + F1   -- return whenever you want to the graphical hitting CTRL + Alt + F7
<lcb> kill/close  all apps before doing so
<LINKSWORD2> I won't have access to the clipboard app, will I?
<munny> hi all!
<LINKSWORD2> munny: I don't think we've had our coffee yet....
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: no.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: other option is logging out and login in failsafe session/mode
<LINKSWORD2> Failsafe session mode does not work when I try to login.
<LINKSWORD2> I suppose the other option is to re-install...
<LINKSWORD2> Update as needed, then finally install the themes I use afterward.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: no. try the grub recovery. after the updates you did might work now
<LINKSWORD2> OK
<munny> i just upgraded to 11.04, i would use kde 4.6.4 so i added kubuntu-ppa/ppa but i don't see update with apt, anyone knows why?
<Eruaran> munny: do 'sudo apt-get update', make sure you have latest updates 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<munny> Eruaran: already tried...
<Eruaran> munny: tried rebooting or logging out and back in?
<munny> Eruaran: yes... without results... seems like apt doesn't read this lines: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<Ddpbf> munny: how did you add that ppa in software sources
<Ddpbf> and wich kubuntu do you use?
<munny> Ddpbf: i just installed from skratch 11.04...
<munny> and first i used add-apt-repository
<munny> after i tried insert manually lines and import key
<LINKSWORD2> Grrr...
<Eruaran> munny: apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<LINKSWORD2> GRUB recovery still isn't loading.
<munny> Eruaran: already tried...
<munny> i'm retrying
<Ddpbf> munny: open konsole
<Ddpbf> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<munny> Ddpbf: done
<Ddpbf> than sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Eruaran> yes
<Ddpbf> you should get kde 4.6.4 in few minutes
<munny> Ddpbf: nothing... 0 upgraded and 0 installe
<munny> installed
<Ddpbf> errr
<Ddpbf> aptitude show kmail
<munny> Ddpbf: kmail version is 4.4.10....
<munny> Ddpbf: i tried to show kdeadmin version and is 4.6.4...
<Ddpbf> then you have
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Ddpbf> kde 4.6.4
<munny> Ddpbf: damn... sorry you're right... before i was in error because i also add kubuntu-updates
<Eruaran> :P
<munny> Eruaran: :)
<Ddpbf> i believe it is the same
<Ddpbf> ppa
<Ddpbf> guys who are packagin it are all here
<Ddpbf> :)
<munny> Ddpbf: yes but i mean backkports for upgrade amarok... and here i read kde 4.64 but for Maverick! ;)
<munny> 4.6.2
<Ddpbf> aha
<munny> Ddpbf, Eruaran: thx anyway! ;)
<Eruaran> :)
<munny> i'm tired... just returning from EuroPython! ;)
<Ddpbf> munny: np :)
<george__> Hello. Is there a way to open download folder with dolphin directly from download manager on Firefox 4 or 5?
<jtheuer> george__:  right click on a downloaded file
<george__> jtheuer:I did that of course. It won't open.
<clashingwave> Hello Everyone, I have a small problem I seem to be having, I can't seem to get my 5Gz wifi connection to connect at start up but  it can auto connect to my 2.5Gz connection just fine. So can anyone help me with this small problem?
<brad__> I have a problem getting my wireless card to work.
<Ddpbf> brad__:  sudo lspci | grep -i network
<Ddpbf> and sudo lshw -C network
<Ddpbf> paste this outputs somwhere
<Ddpbf> eg  paste.kde.org
<brad__> Broadcom BCM4311
<Ddpbf> or paste.ubuntu.com
<brad__> Oh, sorry, hangon.
<brad__> It is pasted
<brad__> @ paste.ubuntu.com
<genii-around> brad__: The URL of the exact paste might be helpful :)
<brad__> Ddpbf: Sorry. it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/631803/
<brad__> Ddpbf: I'm new to this. But I'm learning fast.
<BluesKaj> brad__, sudo modprobe b43
<brad__> BluesKaj: It didn't do anything.
<brad__> BluesKaj: It just gave me back the command prompt.
<BluesKaj> ok, it's working then
<brad__> oh
<brad__> BluesKaj: But if I unplug my ethernet cord, I lose internet.
<genii-around> brad__: "no news is good news" in this case. It doesn't say anything when something happens successfully, only if there is some problem
<brad__> BluesKaj: And WICD says there are no wireless networks found.
<brad__> genii-around: I'll try to remember that and not panic. :-)
<BluesKaj> wicd .. hmm, hasn't been reliable in the latest releases
<brad__> BluesKaj: I don't know how it got on here. I was using the blue N/M looking thing, but now it's gone and WICD is running.
<BluesKaj> brad__, with broadcom wifi should work fine with NM
<chachan> guys, how can I set kwallet to ask when I use git commands, makes sense?
<brad__> BluesKaj: One, that was when I found the problem, while using NM. Two, it doesn't show up in my system tray. How do I switch back to it?
<BluesKaj> remove wicd
<brad__> BluesKaj: You mean through apt-get?
<BluesKaj> yes
<brad__> BluesKaj: Thank you. I will be back (wired) if it doesn't work.
<BluesKaj> and make sure NM is installed
<brad__> BluesKaj: how do I make sure? Again, with apt-get?
<BluesKaj> yes, or kpackagekit
<BluesKaj> brad__,^
<brad__> Thank you again. I will be back.
<brad__> BluesKaj: NM is working again, WICD is gone, but even NM shows no wireless networks.
<brad__> BluesKaj: I checked Additional Drivers, and Broadcom proprietery is active.
<BluesKaj> ok brad__ run, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<brad__> BluesKaj: wlan0 Interface does not support scanning
<BluesKaj> brad__, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<brad__> BluesKaj: wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<brad__> BluesKaj: If it helps, my cousin put a Hardware Info Widget on my desktop, and it shows my Broadcom wireless card
<BluesKaj> brad__, are there any optional settings on the widget ?
<brad__> BluesKaj: Just for a shortcut. Nothing useful
<BluesKaj> what networkmanager , check your settings
<BluesKaj> about
<BluesKaj> !broadcom | brad__,
<ubottu> brad__,: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<brad__> BluesKaj: The only thing I can find is in System Settings: Information Sources: NetworkManager 0.7
<BluesKaj> can you open nm , brad__?
<brad__> BluesKaj: I try to right click on the system tray icon, and nothing happens. But I can Manage Networks.
<brad__> BluesKaj: I already have my wireless essid programmed in. But it still won't show wireless networking
<BluesKaj> brad__, check the url/tutorial I posted
<brad__> BluesKaj: I've been reading it and reading here, too. I'll be back after I follow the website. Thanks for your help so far.
<wildgoose> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<brad__> BluesKaj: I followed the instructions on the webpage, but wireless is still not showing up.
<BluesKaj> brad__, perhaps starting from scratch ...dunno how else to help , sorry :(
<brad__> BluesKaj: You mean reinstalling Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> no , with network manager settings
<brad__> BluesKaj: I'll try that then. System Reinstall is a last resort. Thanks again for trying to help. I'll be back one way or another.
<BluesKaj> what does , route  , output ?.. brad__
<brad__> BluesKaj: I'm sorry, I don't know what you mean.
<BluesKaj> type route in the terminal
<BluesKaj> it should give you a gateway IP address
<brad__> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631828/
<BluesKaj> brad__, ok ,now try it with wifi (wlan0)
<brad__> BluesKaj: "route wlan0"?
<BluesKaj> no just route
<brad__> BluesKaj: It just gave me the same info.
<brad__> BluesKaj: Nothing about wlan0
<BluesKaj> disconnect the ethernet , then try it ...wait for about 30 secs after
<brad__> BluesKaj: Ok, but it will disconnect me here. I'll be back on in a minute or so.
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> also run sudo dhclient wlan0 , brad__
<brad__> BluesKaj: When I unplugged and did route, it didn't show anything.
<flavz_> hello
<BluesKaj> ok brad__ , try this command on wifi , sudo dhclient wlan0, if that doesn't connect , try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<flavz_> I have a problem with the blur effect
<flavz_> with the effect enabled every animation gets much slower
<james147> flavz_: then disable the blur effect... not all hardware can handle that effect yet
<brad__> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631833/
<brad__> BluesKaj: Still no wlan0
<flavz_> james147:  yeah that's an option
<flavz_> the fact is that there should be a mipmap LoD fallback option
<BluesKaj> no connection indication on nm , brad__?
<brad__> BluesKaj: That is correct.
<brad__> BluesKaj: Only Ethernet cord.
<flavz_> mipmap LoD wolud solve many problems for many people
<BluesKaj> well, I've run out of ideas brad__ ...have you checked that the driver is actually installed , ..guess I should have asked that first from the start
<flavz_> since that would be more efficient, and support a larger variety of hardware. Better option than saying: just don't use it.
<james147> flavz_: not sure how they would work in a desktop enviroment when they are ment for a complex 3d world... at least from what I can see
<BluesKaj> hey james147 , any ideas about BCM wifi not connecting ?
<brad__> BluesKaj: Yes. The Additional Drivers program in Settings claims the Broadcom proprietary driver is installed and running.
<brad__> BluesKaj: If I remove it, the wireless still doesn't show up.
<flavz_> you can see it very easily: It's called Compiz, and it had support for it for ages
<BluesKaj> proprietary driver , brad__ ...is that an optional driver, because it doesn't sound like like it's the default
<brad__> BluesKaj: It's what installed when I followed the instructions on that webpage you gave me. Got it with firmware-b43-installer.
<flavz_> james147:  Back in the day that option was the difference between a usable system with blur enabled and one which is not usable
<flavz_> at least for me
<flavz_> I'd like to know why no one seems to be interested
<flavz_> am I really the only person affected?
<james147> flavz_: you might want to ask at #kde ^^
<flavz_> I'll try
<BluesKaj> flavz_, is it a big issue ..does it really matter that much ?
<flavz_> well I use oxygen-transparent, and that requires the blur effect
<brad__> BluesKaj: I found a package described as network management framework in Synaptic. It claims to keep an active network connection available at all times. Should I try that to see if it kicks in the wireless?
<flavz_> I think it looks really neat, the best looking desktop ever
<flavz_> it's just that I can't use it, because the blur effect takes so much cpu
<BluesKaj> dunno brad__ , it might help, I'm out of ideas
<brad__> BluesKaj: I'll let you know. If it doesn't work, I'll do a system reinstall.
<BluesKaj> flavz_, what kind of graphics ?
<james147> flavz_: If i recall correctly the blur effect is one of the effects that is reciving attention to improve its preformance... though that could have been last release :)
<flavz_> I'm running a laptop with core 2 duo 2ghz
<BluesKaj> brad__, that shouldn't be necessary
<flavz_> nvidia 8600m 512 mb
<brad__> BluesKaj: It's installed now. Should I reboot to start the daemon?
<BluesKaj> brad__, no just do , sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<brad__> Ah, right.
<flavz_> BluesKaj:  the problem is much more evident when I use an external monitor
<BluesKaj> flavz_, is that a laptop integrated ?
<brad__> BluesKaj: It said "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0", and wireless still isn't working.
<flavz_> BluesKaj: Discrete graphics
<flavz_> the main issue is that the default option is a very exacting one
<BluesKaj> ok, flavz_ remind me not toturn blur on :)
<flavz_> it uses gaussian
<flavz_> there's a slighly less goog looking option that is much more efficient
<BluesKaj> i'm runnimg a pci 8400gs card
<flavz_> I'd like to get the attention of the developers on this issue
<james147> flavz_: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTQ5Ng << looks like kde 4.7 will bring in some improvments in the area
<flavz_> I filed a bug already
<flavz_> james147: I'm eagerly waiting for the official release!!
<flavz_> I'll have to see what it will be like, but unless something really "magical" happens the main issues will still be there
 * BluesKaj tries the blur effect , but sees no diff
<flavz_> try it with a 1920*1200 monitor plugged in for work
<flavz_> as of now I am forced to disable the effects
<BluesKaj> bbl
<flavz_> but yeah, maybe I'm the only person affected by it
<flavz_> james147:  I think you're right, I'll wait until 4.7 comes out then see if it's still worth moaning about this issue :)
<james147> flavz_: :( looks like my netbook cannot handle the blur effect on the 4.7 beta :S
<james147> (though it is a netbook)
<flavz_> you see, mipmap LoD is much less resouce intensive
<flavz_> and I mean much less
<flavz_> Try is with Compiz
<flavz_> That other window manager has the option to choose between different blur filters
<flavz_> Why should netbook users be deprived of blur or transparent themes?
<flavz_> OK, mipmap looks a bit blockier
<flavz_> but it runs smooth as silk.
<flavz_> I love KDE, I want it to be good for everyone, even if they are using a substandard hardware platform
<Linkmaster> I've seen nothing wrong with it since I've been using it
<james147> flavz_: what happens if you change to xrender instead of opengl?  (here it just disabled the blur effect ^^ )
<flavz_> same here
<james147> Linkmaster: what graphics card?
<Linkmaster> james147: Thats a good question =P
<flavz_> well of course I can run it without effects, but then it looks like metacity!
<Linkmaster> I run a netbook, its a PCI945 family express chip set. its not even a graphics card
<kubu2> james147: where did you get the 4.7 beta ?
<james147> kubu2: the kde-unstable repo on arch :)
<Linkmaster> kubu2: you can get 4.7 using project-neon for Kubuntu
<Linkmaster> !project-neon
<Linkmaster> ...ask them directly then #project-neon
<kubu2> Linkmaster: thanks..RC1 should have been out but looks like kde in trouble?  missed the B2 also
<james147> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<apachelogger> Quintasan, yofel ^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Shouldn't you fix that?
<Linkmaster> kubu2: I don't think KDE is in trouble. I think that the Kubuntu devels wanted to keep the stabler version running
<neurochrome> help!  just installed kubuntu 11.04 and I'm stuck in an endless loop at the login screen, thought I might have got the wrong passwrd so dropped to another TTY and password is fine?  what to do?
 * Linkmaster knows that there is something on KFN about this..
<james147> Linkmaster: his point is there has been on beta 2 or rc release of kde... not that kubuntu hasent packaged them
<Linkmaster> I think its permission rights, do you know how to chown your .kde?
<Linkmaster> james147: I never noticed that o:
<Quintasan> james147: sup, if you want to give project-neon a ride add ppa:neon/ppa to your sources list
<kubu2> Linkmaster: been waiting to show up in 11.10 :(
<Linkmaster> Hmm...I don't know much about that. I tend to take what I'm given, and be very happy with it
<Quintasan> kubu2: There was kinda unannounced tarball split it 4.7 and we are trying to deal with it.
<Linkmaster> bbl, ping if you need me
<yofel> kubu2: beta1 was a bit of a mess, rc1 packaging is WIP
<james147> yofel: you know when rc1 is ue to release?
<Quintasan> kubu2: oh, I see, ppa:neon/ppa <-- add that to sources list if you want to try latest KDE
<kubu2> Quintasan: yofelthanks for the update..
<james147> duee ^^
<james147> :p
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Who do I bug to fix !neon?
<kubu2> james147: shud have been 6/23
 * james147 knows that much ^^
<yofel> kubu2: no idea, it was tagged only 2 days ago
<yofel> or was that yesterday...
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> I'm loosing track of time -.-
<james147> then hopefully soon :)
<yofel> Quintasan: bug jussi
<kubu2> release 6/22
<kubu2> but kde donwload for unstable is only 4.80 not 4.9 (rc1)
<yofel> the tars are still private
<yofel> and we're not at 4.9 yet :P
<kubu2> oh ok
<yofel> bbl
<neurochrome> note: it flashes with a black screen for a couple of secs after hitting enter at the login screen with correct username and pw... then goes back to the login screen
<james147> neurochrome: does .xsession-errors tell you anything?
<neurochrome> james147, I'll look in a minute, just reconfiguring xserver-xorg from recovery
<james147> neurochrome: its more likly a problem with a file in your home directory
<neurochrome> james147, it had ubuntu 10.10 then 11.04 on before it
<neurochrome> any usual problem files?
<neurochrome> james147, ok, so I'm at TTY2, what do you suggest?
<james147> neurochrome: check .xsession-errors
<neurochrome> x-terminal-emulator FATAL IO error: client killed
<james147> neurochrome: probally not that ^^ try stopping kdm and running "startx"
<neurochrome> server is already active for display 0
<james147> did you stop kdm?
<james147> (sudo service kdm stop)
<james147> or stop kdm... i can never remember :)
<neurochrome> james147, stop unknown instance
<kubu2> neurochrome: means it's not running. to be sure do sudo killall kdm
<neurochrome> k done, now startx?
<chachan> is there a way to set git to store password on kwallet?
<kubu2> then sudo kdm
<james147> kubu2: no
<james147> neurochrome: dont restart kdm ^^ after kdm has stoped try running startx
<neurochrome> startx is working
<james147> kubu2: and taht is not how you are ment to start kdm ^^  "sudo start kdm"  or "sudo stop kdm"  is what you are ment to do
<neurochrome> but how do I get the desktop to *work* everytime
<kubu2> james147: I do that all the time
<neurochrome> james147, what do you recommend?
<james147> kubu2: well, you are supose to use the services not run it directly :S
<james147> neurochrome: check you home directroy for files not owned by you
<neurochrome> james147, ls -al reports everything owned by me
<neurochrome> james147, gonna restart see what happens
<neurochrome> james147, right, so still pwnd... i can login by stopping kdm and running startx
<james147> neurochrome: try creating a new user and seeing if you can log in with them
<neurochrome> was just about to do exactly that
<neurochrome> I'm not the only one -- http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1610883
<james147> neurochrome: also what version of kubuntu and kde?
<neurochrome> 11.04
<neurochrome> 4.6 I believe
<notslad>  I can't seem to find Sun/Oracle Java on Kubuntu's default repositories.. do I need to install java manually, or is there a better place to look?
<james147> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<notslad> james147: thanks!
<notslad> openjdk has always been broken for me so I avoid it like the plague :^)
<notslad> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<neurochrome> james147, another user works fine... gonna wipe my home (nothing important in there)
<neurochrome> cheers
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> my network sharing my connection from my desktop to a router is not working. Cany anyone help
<notslad> I've installed the sun-java6-plugin package and restarted Firefox 5 (which had been manually installed) but java still doesn't work through the browser.  Even if I mkdir a plugins directory in /usr/local/firefox50/
<james147> notslad: logout and back in.... java dose some funky stuff with envrioment varibles
<notslad> james147: k, I'll give that a shot.. ibb :^)
<notslad> Manually installed firefox5 still doesn't see the apt-get installed sun-java6-plugin
<notslad> most of the help/how-to's I've found all seem to think I should have it listed under the URL about:plugins
<notslad> .. but it isn't there
<notslad> I've uninstalled the openjdk stuff and the sun-java packages is the only java vm listed
<Thinkerer68> so KFN is down again  :(
<sorush20> I'm installing dhcpd server and using instructions here http://www.kubuntuguide.info/index.php/Natty#Internet_connection_sharing_.28DHCP_server.29,
<sorush20> but the problem is that the configuration files that I'm supposed to edit are missing, any ideas?
<skafti> hello
<skafti> someone who can help with java problem
<james147> skafti: not if you dont say what the problem is
<skafti> :) cantseem toget up java for firefox installed it but it does not show up in plugins
<pidusd> I had been using wireless broadband without any problem using network manager in kubuntu 10.10 but since I upgraded to 11.04 (though not immediately afterwards) it stopped working. Now it tries to connect and then gives up.
<pidusd> Surprisingly its working fine on windows through virtualbox
<pidusd> the syslog reads http://pastebin.com/uX43yBKN
<supitux> Hello everyone, i got a partitioning problem in livecd modus: when changing the size of the extendet partition (magnification), kde partition manager fails  due to setting the geometry of the partition
<pidusd> does anybody have any clue about how to fix this?
<Torch> supitux: what error message does it fail with?
<BluesKaj> pidusd, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<sithlord48> why is the forum always down when im bored ?
<supitux> http://pastebin.com/CdHsZ9yV
<supitux> Torch:maybe i switch language to german
<supitux> Torch:maybe i switch language to englisch
<Torch> supitux: i can read that
<Torch> supitux: but i can't tell why it's not working from this.
<supitux> Torch: everthing is removed saftly
<supitux> Torch: last time i changed size, it was no problem
<Torch> supitux: i can see that libparted does not want to set the new geometry, but i have no idea why that would happen
<supitux> Torch: livecd is broken?
<Torch> supitux: no
<supitux> Torch: its a f*ck that (k)ubuntu disturbes the partition table during install
<Torch> supitux: it does that only if you ask it to, iirc.
<supitux> no i set up the partition file right
<supitux> ext. partition should be: 2 ntfs + swap +2 ext4 + free space
<supitux> but it tossed the free space at the end out of the ext so i cant magnify my ntfs partitions
<supitux> so i should delete the ubuntu partitions for the ntfs
<supitux> if i cant allocate free space in the ext partition
<supitux> Torch: perhaps a restart could help-.-
<blip-> hi, I found this post on the ubuntu forums which talks about installing latest Nvidia driver for 10.10, the PPA gives 404 Error. Also I have 11.04, how can I get PPA for 11.04 nvidia drivers ?
<blip-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1726575&page=2
<exalt> my natty setup with KDE is so incredible slow anyone knows whats wrong ? sys specs:  http://pastebin.com/kA6k6LtB  , log: http://pastebin.com/J6xPdQtf
<roadfish> how do I change KDE background from command-line?
<kuwo48> Hallo an alle
<lcb> good AM|PM for everybody
<Linkmaster> eya lcb
<lcb> hi Linkmaster. did you discover where your printer is?
<Linkmaster> nope, never did. I was waiting for SIR_Taco to come back, but he hasn't that I can see
<lcb> can you ping it?
<lcb> check if the router/port is open
<Linkmaster> Yep, I tried telling you last time but you were gone xD
<Linkmaster> Pinging it was the first thing I did
<lcb> ohh
<lcb> Linkmaster: you are going to try the hard way (hand typing some sommands) but let me finish something here at home.
<Linkmaster> I see nothing wrong with typing up commands :P and its all good
<lcb> Linkmaster: i don't want to damage ur nails, that's why :o
<lcb> hang on, brb
<Linkmaster> Damage my nails? I think it'd be your pride that'd be damaged first
<Linkmaster> how do you build items with git? I can't find a little 'howto' on the internet
<Unit193> Linkmaster: It all depends on what you download. There should be a readme
<Linkmaster> So git is simply a place to get source?
<Unit193> Yep!
<Unit193> Source hosting
<Linkmaster> I always heard people "building from git" but never figured out what they meant
<ovidius> hi. i have added firefox to the window list plsmoid, such that a starter should be shown, if firefox is not running. unfortunately, it only shows a blank space in the list not the firefox icon and the "show starter when not running"-option works every other program  I tried. any ideas?
<lloowen_> Hi all! Does anyone know how I can disable the grub menu or at least get the timer to work so it boots up the default? When I start up my pc nothing happens, it just waits for me to select an option from the list. Using kubuntu 10.10
<Linkmaster> Oh I remember, it has something to do with grub.d I believe, let me pull up mine real fast to tell you how to do it
<Linkmaster> lloowen_: you're asking to make it boot straight into Kubuntu, right?
<lloowen_> Linkmaster: Yes
<Linkmaster> lloowen_: I found it, sorry for my delay
<lloowen_> Linkmaster: No problem.
<Linkmaster> open up a terminal, and type in 'kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub' and when it loads up, go to the line where it says 'grub timeout' and you can turn that to '0' so that grub will be 'bypassed'
<Linkmaster> once you do that, save the file, and close it out. then run 'update-grub' to make sure it configures correctly
<Linkmaster> lloowen_: ^
<lloowen_> Linkmaster: OK I'll give that a try right now. Thanks
<Linkmaster> You're quite welcoem
<Linkmaster> I recall a slightly better way to boot straight into something, but that is the most effective I can think of at the time
<lloowen_> Linkmaster: No that did not work :( It just goes to the grub menu. Thanks anyway.
<Linkmaster> that should make the grub timeout zero...why wouldn't it work...
<lloowen_> Linkmaster: I'll re-try
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: ping
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, pong
<Linkmaster> lloowen_: here wants to boot straight to kubuntu, and I forgot how, so I made his grub have a '0' as the timeout. He says it doesn't work. What is the correct way to do it?
<buzzmandt> anyone here?
<Linkmaster> I'm here
<buzzmandt> hey
<buzzmandt> found blueprints on launchpad, what is kubuntu-members and kubuntu-ninja?
<buzzmandt> also I know muon is happening but has it been officially decided to keep it as default or is that still a question on the table?
<Linkmaster> Not sure, not sure, annd....not sure :P
<lcb> Linkmaster: do you have any linux drivers for that printer? |any| (canon MG6210 )
<Linkmaster> Its a canon MG6100 series printer, and in a way. I have the installation CD that it came with, and I tried digging through it to no avail
<lcb> ohhh... changed model since last night :o how did you do that??? i want too
<lcb> Linkmaster: any RPM with it?
<lcb> or .deb, of course
<Linkmaster> huhh..?
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!!!
<Linkmaster> Of course not, its a printer thats main computer is supposed to be Winblows
<lcb> the linux driver, Linkmaster
<szal> there's no MG models listed in the OpenPrinting Database
<lcb> hi Doc
<lcb> szal: but if he finds any RPM it will be pok
<Linkmaster> I've tried what I could think of. When even CUPS can't see it, I know theres a problem
<lcb> pok/ok
<DoctorPepper> has anyone managed to sync kontact with ms-exchange ?
<szal> Linkmaster: that's the problem w/ GDI printers
<Linkmaster> GDI?
<szal> essentially: the OS does the thinking, and mostly that is only implemented in Windows drivers
<Linkmaster> yep
<lcb> there are some linux drivers in canon support, most packaged as *.i386.rpm
<lcb> if you find one for that printer it wil be ok
 * szal tries to avoid buying any printer other than HP
<Linkmaster> this is my printer: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Canon/Canon-PIXMA-MG6100
<Linkmaster> lcb: the canon site only offers windows drivers, and a few mac OS X drivers
<Linkmaster> It has Windows support all the way to 98, but they can't make a single one for linux....
 * Linkmaster profusely swears
<lcb> Linkmaster: talking w/ google's daughter. wait pls
<Linkmaster> Its fine, thanks for the help
<szal> Linkmaster: http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/System/Search.aspx?TcmUri=tcm:13-822910&SearchType=3
<lcb> Linkmaster: http://pdisp01.c-wss.com/gdl/WWUFORedirectTarget.do?id=MDEwMDAwMzAxODAx&cmp=ABS&lang=EN
<Linkmaster> lcb: way to make me download a file without telling me :P if this windows, you could have just infected my computer....mwahahah
<lcb> nah
<Linkmaster> Alright, downloaded it, want me to run the installation stuff?
<Linkmaster> This looks like the same thing that szal just sent me
<lcb> Linkmaster: if i want to give you a virus i'll store it in my server and you download it from there, with extra features :p
<Linkmaster> :D
<Linkmaster> of course, the worst your virus would be able to do is trash my /home which isn't the biggest deal in the world..
<lcb> Linkmaster: download both and check the updated one
<szal> you could also md5sum them, if the sums match, it's the same thing
<Linkmaster> how do I know which one is newer?
<lcb> do you know how to sum Linkmaster?
<lcb> hehehe
 * Linkmaster doesn't know how to md5sum things....
<Linkmaster> alright, the other finished
<Linkmaster> szal: lcb: how do I md5sum things?
<lcb> both are for reliable sources, don worry
<lcb> 't
<Linkmaster> It would still help to learn how to
<szal> Linkmaster: wouldn't work in that case anyway due to different formats
<Linkmaster> oh, alright
<szal> Linkmaster: and lcb's thing seems the way to go, since it's a .deb
<lcb> Linkmaster: open it and check the dates from the files / or the readme file, for instance.
<Linkmaster> Ohh, okay. And lcb where did your file download? ark opened it up when I clicked the link, and I'm not about to extract it
<lcb> i didn't download it so i don't know what's in there. but you could check it
<Linkmaster> it looks good to me
<lcb> Linkmaster: wait.. talking with that google girl again
<Linkmaster> let me copy the link instead and download that way
<lcb> Linkmaster: i went to australia to get your file -> http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0100301802.html
<szal> just checked, they're identical
<Linkmaster> I understand now...I think Windows told english canon to make sure nothing linuxy was on there
<szal> both dated 19 Aug 2010
<Linkmaster> But in my case I wasn't worried about the source, I want to know where it downloaded to....:P
<lcb> Linkmaster: they were thinking about you installing win drives in linux
<Linkmaster> because its not in ~/Downloads
<lcb> it's possible tough...
<Linkmaster> I'd rather not use windows drivers....
<Linkmaster> whereis didn't find it anywhere. I'll extract it to a folder I know of, since its a..... .deb.tar.gz? Thats a lot of compression xD
<lcb> drivers, i mean... long ago. sorry for the Typos & Errors, Inc
<szal> dunno why it's called "deb" anyway, there's no .deb in it
<szal> it's just an install script
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, I believe the" hidden timeout' in /etc/default/grub should be "0"
<Linkmaster> theres .debs in mine
<lcb> no infos in it?
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: I asked him to change the regular timout
<Linkmaster> *timeout
<BluesKaj> yeah, I saw that
<BluesKaj> I boot directly to kubuntu with that setting
<Linkmaster> Thats why I'm confused it didn't work for him
<szal> Linkmaster: ah, indeed, there's .debs inside, so scrap the install script & install the 2 .debs appropriate for your architecture
<Linkmaster> I just cd'd my way into the folder
 * Linkmaster forgot how to install .deb from terminal
<Unit193> dpkg -i
<Linkmaster> I knew it had to do dpkg, my gut told me that...gotta listen to it more often from now on
<szal> sudo dpkg -i $insert_filenames_here
<lcb> wait... probably you need some libs before... let me check
<szal> guess dpkg will complain if anything is missing
<Linkmaster> hopefully will. Oh well, its starting to run, lets see what happens
<Linkmaster> That was fast, I chose the wrong .deb to install first xD
<szal> lol
<Linkmaster> that was fast...let me get the other one now
<lcb> Linkmaster: you don't need to gkpg -i etc, you have a .sh installation file
<Linkmaster> both went without any issues...is that all I have to do? o:
<Unit193> You may need to sudo apt-get install -f
<lcb> err dpkg -i ...
<Linkmaster> Both are installed
<Linkmaster> and lcb I thought .sh files were for compiling and stuff, so I sort of skipped it...
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install -f isn't needed this time, it fixes missing depends
<Linkmaster> alright, well, now that I have these drivers installed, what is my next step?
<lcb> there is a install.sh .... just chmod +x install.sh
<lcb> then ./install.sh
<Linkmaster> okay, let me uninstall the other things
<szal> Linkmaster: I wonder what the .sh is for anyway, I don't think you need it
<Linkmaster> to prevent errors
<lcb> szal: because there are several .deb packages to install
<Linkmaster> two for i386, two for AMD686
<lcb> .. and they need to be installed in a certain order/way
<Linkmaster> yeah, -common first, then the other
<Linkmaster> I installed both already
<lcb> no smoking yet from the printer? :o
<szal> afaics, the install.sh sets up the printer and printer queue
<Linkmaster> I would've heard my mom/sisters screaming
<lcb> hi Unit193 ;)
<Linkmaster> ah, so I still need to run the install.sh, let me do that real fast
<Unit193> lcb: Howdy
<lcb> not fast...
<lcb> Linkmaster: take your time or you might do something wrong
<Linkmaster> well, slow
 * Linkmaster types bash instal.sh
 * Linkmaster then facepalms
 * Linkmaster is glad he didn't actually miss the 'l'
<szal> Linkmaster: PEBKAC ;)
<Linkmaster> ?
<szal> Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair
<Linkmaster> xD!
<lcb> then try going into your printer control panel configurations just to check if you can see it right, like, for instance http://yourLogin_name:YourPass@192.168.1.200
<lcb> szal: my english is not very good but on top of everything i make a lot of types because of "Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair" too. usually i'm sitted like an indian, away from the kb, + doing more things at same time.
<lcb> types/typos lol
<Linkmaster> lcb: szal: thanks for the help guys!! I'm going to keep this in my archive of "keep at ALL times" files :D
<lcb> Linkmaster: thank google
<Linkmaster> Thank google for me then, since I didn't use it. I never found something like that though even with my searching
<lcb> Linkmaster: if not working, read this, last lines (disregard the rpm to deb sections and the names of files for that model) http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-a-canon-all-in-one-printer-working-with-ubuntu.html
<lcb> maybe you need to install more than just that. but just in case your printer don't... print
<Linkmaster> I shall look! :D
<Linkmaster> I needed to know how to do this if I was going to 'help' my mom switch to linux
<lcb> Linkmaster: you should be her sys administrator
<Linkmaster> I'm going to be
<Linkmaster> I am probably going to take her off the sudoers list as well
<lcb> so no need to teach her that
<Linkmaster> Key words: 'I needed to know..."
<Linkmaster> And for while I'm at school, I'll get that one program I forgot what was, the desktop sharer thing, to work properly as well
<lcb> teamviewer is good...
<Linkmaster> will it allow me to take control of her computer?
<lcb> or... play a bit with EyeOS... it's funny to have a remote desktop + somehow an operating system trough the net.
<DoctorPepper> has anyone managed to sync kontact with ms-exchange ?
<Linkmaster> next step is to see if I can get xsane to work with the printer..that shouldn't be too hard
<lcb> DoctorPepper: not me but http://goo.gl/kZmn3
<DarkwingDuck> DoctorPepper: Here is a path forward... Never tried it though. http://askubuntu.com/questions/22977/can-i-connect-to-my-companys-exchange-server-through-kontact
<lcb> any good phone answering system for 11.04 server? just in case someone knows...
<petete> asterisk can do that. i think
<lcb> tiago!!! welcome portuguese guy :)
<lcb> petete, thanks :)
<lcb> a delayed one...
<DoctorPepper> thanks lcb DarkwingDuck .
<lcb> DoctorPepper: there are some solutions from that search + whay DarkwingDuck gave you too
<lcb> whay/what
<DoctorPepper> thanks a lot guys .
<DarkwingDuck> :) Anytime DoctorPepper
#kubuntu 2011-06-25
<ray_> hi all
<ray_> i need help setting a network printer in win 7.
<ray_> i have samba and i can see other shared folders in win 7 but not hp laserjet printer
<ray_> am i missing an app to make this work?
<lcb> ray_:  you need to share that printer in your win 7 machine. then System Settings | Hardware | Printer Configuration. Then "New Printer"
<ray_> it is shared...Ubuntu 11.04 sees it but not kubuntu
<szal> ray_: who or what?
<ray_> printer is connected to win 7 box and shared. Ubuntu has no problem. Kubuntu can not see it
<lcb> ray_: after New Printer, select "Windows Printer via Samba" or the one listed that matches yours, in case it shows up...
<ray_> tried all that but nfg
<szal> ray_: samba-client is installed?  not sure if you need it, but..
<ray_> checked network...win 7 shares available except for printer. HP Laserjet printer is shared and Ubuntu can access it
<lcb> ray_: on the *Samba* config details enter the workgroup - to see if it shows up
<lcb> just the workgroup
<ray_> kubuntu cannot see the f printer
<ray_> workgroup the same for my network
<ray_> samba is installed
<lcb> out of f ideas, for now
<ray_> already edit the smb.conf
<ray_> this is my first time with Kubuntu...
<OerHeks> last thought, try localhost:631 and see if there is any setting of test .
<ray_> i like it but Ubuntu seems to be a lot easier to deal with
<szal> ray_: the smb.conf has got nothing to do w/ it if the printer is shared from a Windows machine
<szal> the smb.conf is needed if you want to share something from the *buntu machine
<ray_> i only configured the smb.conf to match the workgroup name
<szal> that won't have any effect unless you have a Samba _server_ running on *buntu
<ray_> kubuntu can access all my win shares except for printer. printer is missing!
<ray_> im dual booting ubuntu and kubuntu
<ray_> on my laptop
<ray_> connecting to my window 7 network wirelessly
<ray_> brb
<tiago> lcb: thanks ;) are you also portuguese?
<ray_> hi all
<szal> sjeng
<lcb> tiago_: yes
<sorush20> !kwin
<sorush20> how do I permanently turn off special effects on kwin?
<kavurt> my browsers cannot connect to the internet. but skype works. it says: make sure firefox is permitted to access the web. what might be wrong?
<tiago> kavurt: maybe you have port 80 closed?
<kavurt> how can i open it tiago
<tiago> kavurt: i think you can manage your traffic with iptables https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ray51> hi all
<cpatrick008> hi ray51
<ray51> fresh install of kubuntu and i cant get my network printer to connect. the weird thing is my win 7 shares are available except for the printer!
<ray51> my printer is connected to win 7 box
<cpatrick008> what printer do you have
<ray51> samba installed and workgroup configured
<ray51> hp laserjet 2100
<ray51> i can see my network shares but the printer. Im running kubuntu from my laptop connecting wirelessly.
<cpatrick008> ray51: do you hae drivers installed for the printer
<cpatrick008> have*
<ray51> im dual booting ubuntu and kubuntu on the same laptop.
<ray51> yes
<ray51> when running ubuntu 11.04, i can print from my network printer.
<cpatrick008> ray51: if you go to http://hplipopensource.com/ you can get the driver for kubuntu and use hp-setup to get it to work wirelessly
<ray51> which distro...NO kubuntu only ubuntu
<ray51> will this work?
<cpatrick008> the ubuntu one will work for kubuntu and the other buntus
<ray51> ok i give it a try
<szal> ray51: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3936016&postcount=5
<ray51> still not working...
<cpatrick008> well it was worth a try sorry i could not help you solve your problem
<buzzmandt> Just wanted you guys to know, i'm lovin muon.  good choice
<ray51> i didn't have any problems installing the printer in Ubuntu. Cant figure it out in Kubuntu....
<szal> [03:54:23] <szal> ray51: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3936016&postcount=5
<ray51> i tried it also ... nfg
<buzzmandt> better than kpackagekit
<ray51> hooked up my printer via usb to my laptop and installed instantly. Why not through my network?
<ray51> do i need to create a net bios name for kubuntu?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys!
<LINKSWORD2> Got a couple questions.
<LINKSWORD2> Is it possible to execute the Show Desktop keyboard command without having the Show Desktop icon on the desktop or taskbar?
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: try making a permanent binding to a specific key press combo?
<LINKSWORD2> How?
<Linkmaster> let me see real fast
<LINKSWORD2> So... Results?
<Linkmaster> I'm finding *where* they are, I just cant figure *how* to edit/add/change them
<Linkmaster> >:l
<LINKSWORD2> ... I'm waiting. :/
<mcellius> #ubuntu
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<Linkmaster> system settings -> shortcuts and gestures. hve at it
<LINKSWORD2> Shortcuts & Gestures, huh?
<LINKSWORD2> Now...
<LINKSWORD2> Is there a way to remove the Show Desktop widget from the Widgets panel, so as to not accidentally re-add it to the desktop?
<Linkmaster> I dont know..is it possible to build FF3 in ~ so that I can use it and FF5 at the same time?
<LINKSWORD2> Let me guess. Add-on compatibility?
<Linkmaster> Yep :l
<Linkmaster> Since 99% of add-ons work in FF3, I'm going to guess at that one
<LINKSWORD2> There's an option to remove the compatibility check in FF5.
<LINKSWORD2> Let me find it.
<Linkmaster> Wouldn't that cause all sorts of hell to break loose?
 * Linkmaster of course wouldn't mind trying it though
<LINKSWORD2> Apparently not. I've used it before.
<Linkmaster> Hmm..well, I found the cnet download. Put the .tar.bz2 file into my ~/kde4/src folder :D
<LINKSWORD2> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/add-on-compatibility-reporter/
<LINKSWORD2> I've got a couple of add-ons that worked with FF2 on FF5, thanks to that.
<LINKSWORD2> Let me know if it helps.
<Linkmaster> let me try that before I go off on my tangent
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<LINKSWORD2> Well, I've gotta close my screen.
<Linkmaster> later
<Apple_Cat> Does anyone know if it is possible to enable desktop effects but keep the old Alt+tab task switcher? Is there a config file somewhere that I can change?
<bbeck> Apple_Cat: sure you can do that.  Check out system settings --> Window Behavior --> Task Switch --> Then in about the middle of that screen is a drop down where you can select No Effect.
<sylvain> salut a tous !!
<Guest70385> je suis un petit nouveau Kubuntu !! :)
<Graf_Westerholt> !fr | Guest70385
<ubottu> Guest70385: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Graf_Westerholt> Salut, Guest70385. :)
<MidnightGlow> hello
<MidnightGlow> do you know how to fix XCHAT TRY ICON - over try icon
<MidnightGlow> i have white in icon and  my bar is in transperancy  mode
<MidnightGlow> kde 3.5.9
<MidnightGlow> ?
<szal> (1) XChat != KDE; (2) KDE3 is UNSUPPORTED
<szal> (3) KDE 3.5.9 also implies an unsupported *buntu release; iirc, 3.5.10 was already available when Lucid came along
<MidnightGlow> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/3695/hatew.png
<szal> whatever that's supposed to show..
<MidnightGlow> that is my problem
<szal> MidnightGlow: cat /etc/issue
<MidnightGlow> .. BackTrack 4 R2 Codename Nemesis \n \l
<szal> -> #backtrack-linux please
<MidnightGlow> oki sorry
<MidnightGlow> and thanks!
<bibliotheque> hi guys
<bibliotheque> is there anyone here by chance having installed succesfully xbmc on kubuntu?
<rethus> kmail2 is released. when does it come to kubuntu?
<dineshnn> how to configure samba network
<dineshnn> any expert is there config samba share
<rethus> if you are no knowledge about samba - maybe try webmin or swat... or look here for some simlar tool: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/smbweb.htm
<rethus> i recommend to setup a firewall, if your pc is connected to the internet - firestarter is good and easy dineshnn
<dineshnn> #rethus : can you advise how to config that
<rethus> cconfigure what
<dineshnn> #rethus : or any tutorial is there
<dineshnn> to connect both the system
<dineshnn> one is laptop and one is desktop
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<rethus> you have to spend some time to get knowlege about it.No way out to read yourself something about this.. or spend money for someone who realize it for you
<rethus> i send you some information ... go and read it
<dineshnn> please i am waiting for that
<rethus> some of that tools are quite easy to use.
<rethus> so give them a try
<dineshnn> thanks rethus...
<dineshnn> sure
<rethus> your welcome
<dineshnn> i am waiting for the information
<kurtul> my browsers cannot access to web. there's no proxy. network is normal. skype and teamviewer working. browsers are not offline.
<kurtul> apt-get update && apt-get ugrade fails to fetch url. says: connection refused. any ideas?
<BluesKaj> kurtul, ping google.com
<BluesKaj> using sudo with apt , kurtul ?
<kurtul> BluesKaj: it says, 2 received, 0 packet loss
<kurtul> BluesKaj: sorry i did use with sudo. it says connection refused. some index files failed to download. it seems theres a network issue. but skype and teamviewer work
<BluesKaj> are you on a school or business network ?
<kurtul> and ping looks slow, but result looks ok
<kurtul> home network
<kurtul> it's my friends computer. i installed kubuntu. but he can't connect to web now. i'm trying to solve the issue through teamviewer.
<kurtul> i've never seen this before.
<kurtul> it seems to me, it's kind of a network problem. not related with kubuntu. but i can't make sure
<BluesKaj> ok , try  this , sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kurtul> it said: ignoring unknown interface wlan2=wlan2, ignoring unknown interface eth2=eth2
<kurtul> it's weird, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> kurtul, wonfder if this will show a router/modem address,  ip a | grep inet
<kurtul> BluesKaj: there's: scope host lo, scope host, scope global eth2, scope link, scope global wlan2, scope link
<kurtul> it's connected through eth now
<kurtul> there shouldn't be nat or anything. but ip is 192.168.1.142/24
<kurtul> it used to be normal ip before, when i connect it with eth
<BluesKaj> kurtul, you mean we were talking wifi all along ?
<kurtul> BluesKaj: oh, forget the last one. there's a nat.
<kurtul> so it doesn't matter i guess if it's wifi or eth
<BluesKaj> yes it does the settings are different
<kurtul> BluesKaj: if i upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, do you think it'll fix this issue?
<BluesKaj> doubt it '
<BluesKaj> so what are you going tod o try to use wifi or ethernet?
<BluesKaj> to do
<kurtul> now the computer is connected with eth. but the other end is in wifi router.
<dineshnn> hi i am using a kubuntu 11.04 desktop amd 64 bit version..
<dineshnn> can anyone guide me how to install the printer.
<dineshnn> in 32 bit i have installed easily installed..
<kurtul> BluesKaj: it was working yesterday normally. is there a log file, we may be able tosee what was done wrong?
<dineshnn> please help me on installing the printer
<Eruaran> hi dineshnn, what printer is it?
<dineshnn> canon mf4320d
<dineshnn> i have downloaded the driver from canon site
<dineshnn> for 32 bit its easily installed
<dineshnn> in 64 bit i dont know how to do that
<Eruaran> dineshnn: let me look it up I'll see if I can find out for you
<dineshnn> thanks eruaran
<dineshnn> Eruaran : which i have downloaded there is 64 bit folder.. but there is no deb files to install
<Eruaran> dineshnn: is it a tar.gz?
<dineshnn> Eruaran :its a rpm file
<Eruaran> dineshnn: ah... rpm is for Fedora and other distributions that use RPM
<dineshnn> ok
<dineshnn> then how to install in kubuntu 64 bit version
<Eruaran> dineshnn: if there's no .deb there should still be a tar.gz to download (I just downloaded one of a similar model)... if you extract it, it should have 32 and 64bit driver folders in it
<Eruaran> oh
<Eruaran> I see what you mean
<Eruaran> there's only an rpm in there
<Eruaran> o_)
<Eruaran> o_0
<FloodBotK1> Eruaran: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eruaran> well done Canon...
<kurtul> i just found out something weird. my browers can access to gmail. but nothing else
<BlackBerries> Could be a cache issue
<BlackBerries> If they can only access gmail
<BlackBerries> I have a VPN issue, using openvpn - it works in ubuntu 11.04 but not kubuntu 10.10
<Eruaran> dineshnn: I have found something that might help... just reading it a bit first
<Eruaran> dineshnn: I have found something that might help... just reading it a bit first
<BlackBerries> Openvpn Networking Issue - It won't let me apply settings so I am unable to connect to Work
<dineshnn_> Eruaran: ok friend i am waiting
<Eruaran> dineshnn_: so you have the latest UFR_II_Printer_Driver_for_Linux_V210_uk_EN.tar.gz?
<Eruaran> covers your model (MF4320D)
<dineshnn_> UFR_II_Printer_Driver_for_Linux_V220_uk_EN
<dineshnn_> this is the driver i have
<Eruaran> dineshnn_: have you used the konsole before?
<dineshnn_> Eruaran: UFR_II_Printer_Driver_for_Linux_V220_uk_EN this is the driver i have installed in laptop KUbuntu 11.04 32 bit
<dineshnn_> nope
<dineshnn_> what is konsole
<Eruaran> Ok, try this link: http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/P/search?model=imageCLASS+MF4380dn/MF4370dn/MF4350d/MF4320d&menu=download&filter=0&tagname=g_os&g_os=Linux
<Eruaran> It should be correct
<Eruaran> It has 32 and 64bit RPM's in it
<dineshnn_> yes you are correct
<dineshnn_> which u sent the link is same driver i am having
<Eruaran> dineshnn_: ok
<dineshnn_> so i am having the proper driver
<Eruaran> dineshnn_: yes
<dineshnn_> if yes can you help me to install
<Eruaran> hmm the information I have might not be up to date enough
<Eruaran> just a sec
<dineshnn_> ok
<Eruaran> dineshnn_: first it looks like you need to install RPM
<dineshnn_> impossible to install this is the message i am getting
<Eruaran> dineshnn_: click on kickoff menu (K menu) and then system settings and software management
<Eruaran> K > System Settings > Software Management
<dineshnn_> yes i did
<Eruaran> ok
<dineshnn_> guide me will do the same
<Eruaran> in the search box under 'get and remove software' type rpm and hit enter
<Eruaran> you should see a list of rpm related packes
<dineshnn_> s
<dineshnn_> which i have to install
<Eruaran> the one you want to install is just called rpm with the description 'package manager for RPM'
<sirbeat> hello!
<Eruaran> dineshnn_: just click the install button that appears next to it when you mouse over it, then click apply
<dineshnn_> ok
<dineshnn_> installed
<Eruaran> ok
<Eruaran> dineshnn_: now you need to install alien
<Eruaran> dineshnn_: so in the search box type alien and hit enter
<dineshnn_> yes did
<Eruaran> dineshnn_: you should see the third package down the list is alien - convert and install rpm and other packages
<dineshnn_> s installing
<Eruaran> ok
<Eruaran> when thats done we can move on to the next step
<dineshnn_> ok its installing
<Eruaran> dineshnn_: next you will need to open konsole (K > Applications > System > Terminal (konsole)
<dineshnn_> yes didi
<dineshnn_> yes i did
<dineshnn_> isntallation completed
<Eruaran> dineshnn_: next you will need to open konsole (K > Applications > System > Terminal (konsole)
<dineshnn_> yes i opened
<Eruaran> ok
<Eruaran> do you know where you downloaded the files to?
<dineshnn_> yes
<Eruaran> you will need to navigate there
<Eruaran> for example
<dineshnn_> it is in the documents follder
<Eruaran> If its in my downloads folder I would type:
<Eruaran> cd /Downloads
<Eruaran> you only need the rpm files
<dineshnn_> ok
<Eruaran> so you can put them in the same folder to make it easy
<Eruaran> once you are in the folder that you have the rpm files in at the command prompt we can do the next bit
<dineshnn_> yes i did
<Eruaran> ok
<Eruaran> were going to install both
<Eruaran> 32 and 64 bit
<dineshnn_> ok
<dineshnn_> i have pasted the driver folder in downloads folder
<dineshnn_> can you give the exact command which i have type
<Eruaran> ok
<Eruaran> in the one I  downloaded I just noticed the 32bit folder actually has a Debian folder in it
<Eruaran> with the 32bit deb in it
<Eruaran> does yours have a debian folder?
<dineshnn_> debian folder ... i have installed in 32 bit version and it is working properly
<Eruaran> it is right now or was last time?
<dineshnn_> 32 bit is in on other system.. means in laptop i have installed 32bit version.. in desktop i have a amd processor.. so i installed 64bit version
<Eruaran> ok
<dineshnn_> now i need to install in desktop
<Eruaran> were going to convert the rpm files to deb
<dineshnn_> ok
<Eruaran> so if in konsole you have cd /downloads/myfolder etc gone to the folder where the rpm's are we can continue
<Eruaran> type (or paste) in this command:
<Eruaran> sudo alien --to-deb --scripts cndrvcups-... (the name of your printer rpm
<Eruaran> cndrvcups... is for whatever your rpm file is called
<dineshnn_> impossible to install
<Eruaran> not installing yet
<dineshnn_> same message i have received
<dineshnn_> yes
<Eruaran> just converting
<dineshnn_> ok
<dineshnn_> i have a team viewer.. could you able to work on that
<dineshnn_> sorry for troubling
<Eruaran> dineshnn_: you're nearly there
<Eruaran> dineshnn_: this is what I typed on mine
<Eruaran> sudo alien --to-deb --scripts cndrvcups-common-2.20-1.x86_64.rpm
<Eruaran> (even if your rpm file is a different name it works the same)
<Eruaran> dineshnn_: it will ask for your password
<dineshnn_> yes
<dineshnn_> i will give
<dineshnn_> later i can change it
<Eruaran> you should eventually see something like this:
<Eruaran> ndrvcups-common_2.20-2_amd64.deb generated
<dineshnn_> team viewer is installing will give the user name and pw
<Eruaran> just a sec
<Eruaran> dineshnn_: I am downloading teamviewer
<dineshnn_> ok
<dineshnn_> any networking experts here
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask | dineshnn_
<ubottu> dineshnn_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dineshnn_> i am using kubuntu 11.04 in laptop and desktop.. i need to connect it through networking
<dineshnn_> Graf_westerholt: hope you got the thing what i am asking
<dineshnn_> Graf_westerholt : did you got my problem
<Graf_Westerholt> !network | dineshnn_
<ubottu> dineshnn_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Graf_Westerholt> !detail | dineshnn_
<dineshnn_> i need to connect the two systems through networking.. both i have installed kubuntu 11.04
<Graf_Westerholt> And what is the problem?
<Graf_Westerholt> dineshnn_, you have to say what is problem.
<dineshnn_> i dont know how to do that
<Graf_Westerholt> dineshnn_, you have a cable pluged in in both PCs?
<dineshnn_> yes one is pc connected with cable.. laptop is connected with wifi
<Graf_Westerholt> So what is the problem?
<Graf_Westerholt> What do you want to do? Share files?
<Graf_Westerholt> Access the Internet?
<dineshnn_> share files
<dineshnn_> to connect with printer and share files
<Graf_Westerholt> I am not very familiar with that. Try „Network“ in Dolphin.
<dineshnn_> tyied it .. but its not showing
<Graf_Westerholt> I am sorry, I am sure someone else can help you.
<dineshnn_> ok
<dineshnn> any networking experts
<Linkmaster> whats the problem?
<dineshnn> i need to connect two computers through network
<BluesKaj> dineshnn, how are the computers connected to the network ?
<dineshnn> desktop by cable laptop by wifi
<BluesKaj> desktop works and wifi doesn't I bet
<dineshnn> desktop connected in lan cable
<BluesKaj> desktop ethernet
<dineshnn> laptop connected through wifi
<dineshnn> in home i have wifi router
<BluesKaj> yes.ok, describe your problem
<dineshnn> i need to connect both the system to share files
<BluesKaj> yes, but what's wrong ?
<dineshnn> i dont knw how to connect
<dineshnn> need your support
<BluesKaj> does the laptop connect ok?
<dineshnn> ok if i connect through lan cables
<dineshnn> both the system in lancables
<excognac> hi all. Anyone has an idea why the files in my desktop folder does not appear on my desktop? (a small odt file and a jpg)
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> has anyone noticed instability with kde and the nvidia drivers from xorg-edgers?
<cousin_mario> (kdeinit4 segfaults, to be exact)
<BluesKaj> dineshnn, ok so you want to share files  ..look at samba
<BluesKaj> !samba | dineshnn
<ubottu> dineshnn: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BluesKaj> or smb , dineshnn
<BluesKaj> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BluesKaj> hmm'
<BluesKaj> !share
<BluesKaj> !ssh | dineshnn
<ubottu> dineshnn: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dineshnn> will try this things
<BluesKaj> cousin_mario, is there a reason for not using the recommended nvidia drivers ?
<BluesKaj> dineshnn, I prefer ssh , myself
<dineshnn> ok
<dineshnn> will try that now
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: they don't work properly on kde
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: screen corruption or outright crash when resizing konsole for example
<BluesKaj> cousin_mario,, which kde version?
<dineshnn> suggest some software equal to photoshop
<BluesKaj> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<dineshnn> what about krita
<Peace-> dineshnn: it's nice
<Peace-> for me
<Peace-> i prefer to gimp
<Peace-> but you have not all the effects
<Peace-> that gimps has
<dineshnn> is it
<dineshnn> then will try gimp
<BluesKaj> dineshnn, gimp isn't photoshop, but it's qwuitegood
<BluesKaj> err quite good
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: 4.6.3
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: sorry, 4.6.2
<cousin_mario> the one supplied with kubuntu 11.04 anyway
<BluesKaj> open an app like dolphin and just look in help , anout kde
<BluesKaj> cousin_mario, ^
<BluesKaj> about
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: ...
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: what part of "it crashes right after login" is not clear?:)
<BluesKaj> about kde , tells the version
<BluesKaj> oh guess I missed that
<BluesKaj> I thought that new nvidia driver solved that prob
<cousin_mario> I have an intermittent problem now
<cousin_mario> kdeinit4 segfaults
<cousin_mario> not sure what to do about it
<lcb> yHelloW
<BluesKaj> yes?
<SIR_Taco> hello
<lcb> hello SIR_Taco
<SIR_Taco> what's going on today?
<lcb> slow, since about 30 mins ago. only happy users
<SIR_Taco> nothing wrong with happy users :)
<lcb> ppl don't abuse kubuntu so... no problems
<SIR_Taco> any idea if Linkmaster got his wireless printer working?
<Linkmaster> lcb: helped me out yesterday :D
<ZweiDrei> Well...
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: does it work now?
<lcb> Linkmaster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you are alive!!
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: he went hunting and wrung googles daughter till she spilled her secrets. found the austrailian secrets
<ZweiDrei> Trying to insall Burg on Kubuntu.
<Linkmaster> Yes I am! The printer spat fire and my computer screamed like the demons, so I know all is well! :D
<lcb> is working? :o
<ZweiDrei> Nope.
<ZweiDrei> Done it before on Ubuntu, but not here.
<SIR_Taco> ZweiDrei: have you tried going through: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/install-and-configure-burg-in-ubuntu.html
<lcb> matter of fact i'm trying to find now two drivers, one for an olivetti d-color mf201 and another for canon pixma mp500
<lcb> this olivetti d-color is the tricky one
<Linkmaster> lcb: try the austrailian secrets...they seem to know
<lcb> Linkmaster: i looked already - no luck :/
<SIR_Taco> why are the Australians keeping it a secrect? lol
<SIR_Taco> secret event
<SIR_Taco> forget it... can't type today it seems lol
<lcb> SIR_Taco: that's where i found his drivers, all way to australia
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: the austrailians aren't sharing with the americans...I think its because the american-canon companies have a secret deal with mircosoggy
<SIR_Taco> aaah... interesting
<Linkmaster> I'm just going to leave this here......www.rinkworks.com/stupid/cs_os.shtml
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: so the printer works now? no problems?
<lcb> Linkmaster: is it safe to click on it? :o
<lcb> Linkmaster: sisnce
<lcb> oops
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: its perfectly good :D
<Linkmaster> lcb: Only if you backed up /home in the past few hours...
<lcb> since you burned my computers i don't believe you, Linkmaster
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: excellent, good to hear. Was I on the right track atleast? or way off? haha
<ZweiDrei> @Sir_Taco: No haven't gone to that page before.
<ZweiDrei> Thanks.
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: you sort of were. lcb went through the same troubleshooting you did, and I went along to make sure I wasn't being stupid, and then he wrung googles daughter for her secrets
<ZweiDrei> I only hope it works on Kubuntu.
<Linkmaster> lcb: you know you enjoyed it :D
<SIR_Taco> ZweiDrei: no problem. The base system for Kubuntu and Ubuntu (and any other *buntu) is more-or-less the same.... a boot manager is as basic as it gets, should work fine for Kubuntu as well
<lcb> Linkmaster: appropriate drivers are most likely a solution for printer issues
<Linkmaster> Usually, unless the company is shady
<ZweiDrei> Thanks/
<ZweiDrei> I just started using Kubuntu.
<Linkmaster> I searched high and low through canon trying to find a driver..
<SIR_Taco> ZweiDrei: well welcome then :)
<lcb> yoooopiiiii another future happy user
<Linkmaster> ZweiDrei: yes, welcome :D
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: I've had my share of printer woes in the past... I know what you mean. Now I research a bit before I buy any printer. My CLP-310 is awesome :)
<lcb> that's a good one
<SIR_Taco> only paid $120 CDN.... it was a steal
<lcb> wow
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: I was doing it more for my mom. I've been slowly introducing her to Linux, talking about it, and shes starting to show a little interest. Her only setbacks that she knew about was her Creative Memories photo manager thingys. She forgot about her printer, but I solved that one xD
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: excellent
<Linkmaster> Yes, I'm happy about it. And if I can get the switch through, I'm never going to have to worry about her wasting 1000's of dollars a year
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: good point
<Linkmaster> I'm a thrifty person. Linux works better then MS in 90% or more cases, and its free compared to the 200-500 dollar tag MS hands you
<SIR_Taco> ZweiDrei: Just keep in mind that you can use any software from Ubuntu with Kubuntu.... if it's GUI related, you might be installing programs you'll use rarely if at all, but it has little to no effect on your system (unless you have a small hard-drive I guess)
<Linkmaster> Linux offers FOSS that others actively maintain and develop...MS consists largely of proprietary things. Lets say that we need word processing. LO gives us that free, MSoffice costs another 300 dollars. Now, MS has cost us 800.
<Linkmaster> Linux has NO viruses[viri?]. MS has upwards of 3BILLION. Good AVware for MS costs a good 400 dollars. Just download Clam for Linux if your contacting a windows server/etc.
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: I agree completely, compatibiility is the only issue really
<lcb> ZweiDrei: ... but avoind mixing gnome and unity with kubuntu. could cause some problems
<SIR_Taco> lcb: that's a good point
<Linkmaster> Yeah, since Ubuntu's jump to Unity, compatability is less[though the jump to Unity was a brilliant choice IMO]
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: having said that, compatibility between  MS Office versions in general is an issue
<Linkmaster> But thats because MS upgrades their versions in such a way to FORCE users to upgrade
<Linkmaster> Thats one of the biggest reasons Vista was such a fiasco; not only did they release crappy software, but they made it so the only way you could use up-to-date software was by buying it
<SIR_Taco> From a developer standpoint, I can see thier resoning for dropping support for older formats.... but it's just not practical
<Linkmaster> And since the core of Vista and 7 is drastically different from XP and previous versions, there was really no option
<Linkmaster> The least they can do is like the *buntus. absolutely brilliant to release the LTS versions
<Linkmaster> XP would be an example of that. Its their studiest software, and they know that. But they are dropping support for it in a very short time, I think they already have actually
<ZweiDrei> Okay, I'm gonna try it out now.
<Linkmaster> Good luck :D
<Linkmaster> I'm going to [/rant], its probably not a good thing to keep going
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: Windows 7 is actually not too shabby (yea, yea I know)
<Linkmaster> Oh I will never say Windows7 is bad, because its not
<Linkmaster> They basically got XP and put it through cosmetic surgery
<Gallus> where do i install dolphin services in kubuntu?
<SIR_Taco> I need to restart, brb
<lcb> Gallus: Dolphin->Settings->Configure Dolphin->Services (->) Download New Services (if needed)
<Gallus> lcb i was looking for the folder
<SIR_Taco> back
<SIR_Taco> seems home folder encryption just broke on that 11.10 update... oops
<Linkmaster> welcome back
<excognac> hi all
<SIR_Taco> hi excognac
<excognac> how is that possible that there are files in my desktop folder but not displayed on my desktop?
<Linkmaster> They aren't exactly the same thing..I don't know the best way to explain it
<SIR_Taco> excognac: the 'Folder View' widget show a folder.... doesn't have to be the Desktop folder... could show any folder
<lcb> Gallus: look for it  in .kde./share/apps/servicemenu*
<SIR_Taco> I think by default it's set to your "home" folder, if you unlock the widgets, click the wrench on the side of the space, you can switch it to desktop folder
<excognac> thanks a lot
<SIR_Taco> excognac: you're welcome
<lcb> Gallus: found it?
<Gallus> yep lcb thanks
<lcb> good
<lcb> Gallus: you want to remove some leftovers, isn't?
<lcb> there are indeed some services not installing correctly
<Linkmaster> lcb: SIR_Taco: you should look at this: www.artlung.com/smorgasborg/C_R_Y_P_T_O_N_O_M_I_C_O_N.shtml
<lcb> Linkmaster: that looks suspitious. let me look at it from my MS-DOS machine
<lcb> suspicious too
<Linkmaster> Its just an essay :P
<SIR_Taco>  it looks long also... and I'm feeling lazy... but I will look at it lol
 * Linkmaster cackles evilly
<lcb> Linkmaster: i started reading that. can i continue it when i'll go to the bed?
<lcb> Linkmaster: or ...if you make it short :p
<Linkmaster> I never said when you should read, or even if. I just put it out there to be seen
<lcb> Linkmaster: i know you want all happy Kubuntusers for you and make us busy with the eyes somewhere
<Linkmaster> >:D
<lcb> :p
<SIR_Taco> my eyes are better suited for looking at other things.... :P
<lcb> bookmarked for better reading
<Linkmaster> I only answer is I know, otherwise I keep very silent and wait for someone smarter to answer so I can learn something knew
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: my thought is that with enough information I can solve any problem.... sometimes that backfires though haha
<Linkmaster> Well, I currently don't have have enough knowledge; I can get all the information in the world, but if I don't know, I don't know :P
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: it comes in time... and helping someone through a problem you don't know about, well help you down the line
<lcb> SIR_Taco: tell me about it... right before i got here i almost had an accident, for the same reason; "my eyes are better suited for looking at other things.". on one side of the road very good looking specimens. on the other side some not so good ones. i almost went over an elderly couple :(
<Linkmaster> I sometimes try to do that, and it often helps you smarter people too
 * Linkmaster chuckles
<SIR_Taco> lcb: lol, well you need to be selective :P
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: many heads are better than one
<Linkmaster> Yes, and I can turn that into another rant but I won't
<SIR_Taco> lcb: I had the luck of training first-aid to life guards this morning.... good day ;)
<lcb> SIR_Taco: WOW. did you went over the mouth-to-mouth resuscitation lesson  already???
<lcb> most ppl pass out during that session
<SIR_Taco> lcb: lol, no I behaved
<lcb> oops, this is kubuntu
<lcb> pass out, meaning, passing out to another dimension
<SIR_Taco> haha
<lcb> hehehe
<SIR_Taco> and the conversation is dead lol
<szal> seems we have a case for a bug report against the nVidia driver
<szal> though it wouldn't hurt to know whether similar behaviour exists w/ the fglrx or one of the open source drivers
<SIR_Taco> szal: what's wrong with the nVidia driver?
<szal> in my case, it's impossible to resize Konsole from full-screen to not maximized w/ the widget or resize a non-maximized Konsole w/ the mouse -> result: everything freezes, mouse pointer comes back to life after a short while, disk activity (e.g. cronjobs) continues, Internet connection stays alive (radio stream in Audacious continued to play)
<szal> another user reports similar behaviour for gnome-terminal
<SIR_Taco> szal: an that's with the nVidia Proprietary drivers? not the Nouveau drivers?
<szal> SIR_Taco: yes
<SIR_Taco> szal: with Kubuntu 11.04?
<szal> yes
<szal> Linux zalle 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<SIR_Taco> Anyone have nVidia drivers installed on 11.04?
<szal> SIR_Taco: and w/ KDE 4.6.4 from Kubuntu PPA
<lcb> szal: did you try ALT+F3 while in full screen?
<szal> lcb: huh?
<szal> lcb: I tried Ctrl+Alt+F1 while the thing was frozen, but didn't switch away from X
<lcb> szal: is it real full screen or fully open?
<szal> lcb: covering the whole screen sans the panel
<szal> i.e. maximized
<SIR_Taco> lcb: sounds like it's locking up when in full-screen/maximized
<lcb> szal: konsole or tty? i got confused now
<szal> lcb: Konsole
<szal> the KDE terminal emulator
<lcb> so.. if is a full screen you could get the menu tu disable it with ALT+F3
<lcb> tu/to
<szal> http://www.privatepaste.com/630b52b7ff <- last entry from Xorg.0.log
<SIR_Taco> szal: when's the last time you did an update?
<szal> lcb: I didn't hide the menu bar, if you mean that
<lcb> szal: on konsole, clicking on "Menu" (very top left) then Advanced | Full Screen
<szal> lcb: nah, just maximize (2nd widget from right)
<lcb> to undo it, just hit ALT+F3. but looks like you get different way of doing it
<lcb>  yeap
<szal> nothing else
<szal> then un-maximize, results in freeze here
<lcb> so you mean full extend of the window ;)
<SIR_Taco> lcb: szal is getting errors from the nvidia driver....
<lcb> extent..
<lcb> SIR_Taco: got it. just trying to figure out how to unlock that situation
<SIR_Taco> ok
<bt> hi
<lcb> hi bt
<szal> lcb: btw, there is no such thing as "Advanced" in the Konsole menu
<bt> one room in portuguese,please,........
<bt> do u know??
<szal> lcb: what you mean is the window behaviour & has nothing to do w/ Konsole in itself
<lcb> szal: i have it. no fancy addons or whatever installed
<szal> !pt | bt
<ubottu> bt: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bt> thanks
<lcb> szal: right next to "On All Desktops" small circle
<szal> lcb: as I said, that's the window menu, not the Konsole menu
<SIR_Taco> szal: left-clicking the icon in the top right corner of the window and/or alt-f3, should show the menu that lcb is talking about
<szal> in other words, functions from the window manager to apply to the current window
<szal> SIR_Taco: I figured that out in the meantime ;)
<SIR_Taco> ok haha
<lcb> szal: "<lcb> szal: on konsole, clicking on "Menu" (very top left) then Advanced | Full Screen" Not Konsole Menu
<szal> lcb: got that, anyhoo, that's not what I was talking about
<lcb> the "menu" is on all open windows
<lcb> pas the mouse over it and you get the name of it :p
<lcb> pas/pass
<Linkmaster> Just going to through this out there....: "Managing programmers is like herding cats"
<SIR_Taco> lcb: honestly didn't know that the "tool tip" was 'menu'... was wondering what you were talking about haha
<lcb> SIR_Taco: hey... i call the name that is on it hehehe
<SIR_Taco> lcb: unless you have 'tips' turned off lol
<lcb> i know that name misleads
<lcb> probably. i'll check that later
<galat> Hello there :]
<lcb> hello galat
<Linkmaster> and this: "There are two ways of constructing a software design. One way is to make it so simple that there are obviously no deficiencies. And the other way is to make it so complicated that there are no obvious deficiencies."
<galat> how are you guys doing tonight?
<SIR_Taco> hi galat
<lcb> galat: not so good. then, you arrived :p
<galat> ;p
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: I really want to argue that... but I can't lol
<Linkmaster> galat: lcb will refuse to admit that its because I'm here to make everything better
<Linkmaster> :D
<Linkmaster> Its true and you know it
<SIR_Taco> haha
<Linkmaster> I left one in the #kubuntu-devel channel that they will probably drop a +b on me for xD
<galat> Linkmaster: I would gladly receive some... make-things-better-part from just anyone :D
<Linkmaster> Is your computer on fire?
<lcb> Linkmaster is showing his modesty ;)
<galat> Nope... err, not yet, at least.
<SIR_Taco> lol
<Linkmaster> Well, when it bursts into flames you'll be fine
<lcb> galat: so keep talking with Linkmaster
<Linkmaster> :D
<lcb> you'll smell the smoke, first
<SIR_Taco> just turn all your overclocking settings in the BIOS to maximum... that should set the thing on fire
<lcb> oh... isn't that the bios noise feature?
<Linkmaster> And make sure you run as much as possible right afterwards....or install Windows. That would work too
<szal> SIR_Taco: the problem doesn't exist w/ Kubuntu Natty 32bit and nVidia 173 on my other machine
<galat> lcd I meant no offence
<galat> lcb, I meant.
<SIR_Taco> szal: do you have "nvidia-current" installed?
<szal> SIR_Taco: yes
<SIR_Taco> and it's 173?
<lcb> galat: i know. we like to kidd around a bit here. too serious makes us less helpful
<szal> SIR_Taco: no, it's 270
<galat> Actually guys, I try to figure out one thingy in my newly installed kubuntu.
<szal> SIR_Taco: the 173 is legacy for GeForce FX only
 * Linkmaster notes that this is why he tries to catch the computers on fire....makes life interesting
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: makes my life hell :P
<SIR_Taco> szal: ah, ok, so you have an FX card?
 * galat lends a candle to Linkmaster ... here, help yourself :D
<lcb> Linkmaster: you want to waste some money? insert a 20 $ bill in your cd tray and hit play :p
<SIR_Taco> If I have to go to structure fire tonight, I'm blaming you all lol
<lcb> Linkmaster: better: Rewind
<szal> SIR_Taco: you're mixing stuff up..  I have an FX 5900XT in my other machine running Kubuntu Natty 32bit, here I have a GTX240 and am running Kubuntu Natty 64bit
<Linkmaster> <-- Linkmaster (~quassel@pool-72-66-222-199.ronkva.east.verizon.net) has quit (No Ping reply in 180 seconds.)
<lcb> Linkmaster:  probably you did /ignore Ping
<SIR_Taco> szal: ok, but which isn't working... the GTX240 isn't working?
<szal> SIR_Taco: and the aforementioned freeze is happening on this machine, while the other machine doesn't exhibit any such problem
<Linkmaster> No, I got careless with the candle galat lent me
<szal> SIR_Taco: yes
<lcb> Linkmaster: that was a nice move. just accept it
 * galat lends another one... ups, curtain caught fire ;]
<Linkmaster> I loved it :D
<SIR_Taco> szal: when's the last time you upgraded the system though?
<szal> SIR_Taco: yesterday or so
 * Linkmaster subtly starts to make galat's fan run faster
<SIR_Taco> szal: ok, so you did a "sudo apt-get update" and a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<lcb> Linkmaster: fun club?
<szal> SIR_Taco: (1) I use aptitude, (2) why dist-upgrade?
<Linkmaster> perhapsss...
<galat> Linkmaster: mind a techie question?
<Linkmaster> galat: shoot, I might be able to answer
<lcb> i second that
<galat> Linkmaster: Cause it's not something I am able to google ;/
<szal> galat: strengthen your google-fu you must ;)
<Linkmaster> lcb: you might have to wrangle googles daughter if thats the case
<lcb> lol
<Linkmaster> But whats the question?
<galat> I am running kubuntu 64-bit, and I'm sitting on KDE 4.4
<SIR_Taco> szal: this will explain the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/whats-the-difference-between-apt-get-upgrade-and-apt-get-dist-upgrade-165998/
<Linkmaster> Mhm?
<lcb> i was expecting that Linkmaster. you are starting being predictable
<szal> SIR_Taco: I know what the difference is, the question is, why would you recommend running dist-upgrade?
<Linkmaster> lcb: maybe thats the ploy
<SIR_Taco> szal: because I use it myself I suppose
<lcb> galat:  kb 64 .. kde 4.4..
<galat> Linkmaster: I just have this strange condition in my KDE - when I close any app, it closes it's window, then restores for a split second and shuts down completely :]
<lcb> strange
<Linkmaster> Ive seen that before
<lcb> looks like it comes up again and takes a last breath
<Linkmaster> Quite possibly
<galat> Yeah, for a blink only.
#kubuntu 2011-06-26
<Linkmaster> galat:  I'm willing to bet that as the processes are terminated, one is being continued which has the window pop back up, then its subsequently terminated, causing the window to completely drop
<szal> SIR_Taco: since installing Natty I ran an 'aptitude full-upgrade' once (which installs new recommends and dependencies etc.), otherwise I run 'aptitude upgrade', which is equivalent to 'aptitude safe-ugrade' and only updates existing pkgs
 * Linkmaster enters god-mode
<szal> s/existing/installed/
<lcb> galat: i have a dream... oops, sorry, luther king come to my mind. again. i have a feeling that is an option on desktop effects is doing that
<galat> I'm totally new to kubuntu, then I gathered - well, that might be quite normal and here I am asking dumb questions, but...
<Linkmaster> The only dumb question is the question that goes unasked :D
<lcb> galat: no dumb questions. dumb is not asking
<SIR_Taco> szal: yes, which is really what dist-upgrade does...
<Linkmaster> ^Great minds think alike
<lcb> wow
<galat> Linkmaster: hehe, okies, I'm going to remember this one... :]
<Linkmaster> When I was new, gosh...I asked so many questions that with hindsight I'd be able to easily solve, and in fact have helped others solve as well. Its good to ask
<szal> if I knew that I could completely remove it again, I'd install the nVidia 275 from nvidia.com to check
<lcb> galat: do one thing. install Desktop Toggle Effects from widgets. then turn OFF and check if that symptom still persists
<SIR_Taco> szal: are the nvidia modules working? lsmod | grep nvidia
<galat> lcb: will do just that, thank you.
<galat> BRB then
<szal> SIR_Taco: no doubt about that, otherwise there wouldn't be an NVIDIA error in the log, would there?
<lcb> galat: there are other ways of turning it off. but that one makes you have a switsh on your desktop or panel
<SIR_Taco> szal: Yes, but humour me
<Linkmaster> I've actually got a question..if I run LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.2.5 as root...would that cause permanent damage to my system?
<Linkmaster> with an 'export' right before that
<SIR_Taco> szal: I have no access to your computer, this is all blind, I can assume as much as I want, but you need to eliminate the obvious
<szal> SIR_Taco: nvidia              10709116  40
<lcb> Linkmaster: like a terminal kubuntu disease? sorry, i don't know unless i digg a bit on it.
<galat> BK. Yup, that was that :]
<SIR_Taco> szal: ok, what does "nvidia-settings --version" report for it's version number?
<Linkmaster> I'm just thinking, since our kernel is what...2.6.38 or something?
<galat> Thank you very much guys :]
<szal> nvidia-settings:  version 270.29  (buildd@allspice)  Fri Feb 25 14:42:07 UTC 2011
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: Mine's 3.0 :P
<lcb> galat: so now, "check" your checked desktop effects and try to discover the one making that
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: I want that >:l
<szal> Linkmaster: yes, 2.6.38-8 on Natty
<galat> lcb: yup, I am doing that now :]
<lcb> :) glad Linkmaster helped
<Linkmaster> How'd I help? :P
<lcb> Linkmaster: staying near by
<Linkmaster> Yep. Firecontrol is my duty
<szal> I heard that 2.6.39 fixes a lot of graphics issues, so I wonder how far the kernel team got in backporting the fixes; it's been 2 months into Natty & not a kernel update yet
<lcb> lol
<SIR_Taco> szal: I may be on 11.10, but I think that's a low version number. No one else has an nVidia caard??
 * Linkmaster has a system composed of entirely broadcom and Intel
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: yes, I know you have the systems with a dash of the devil lol
<Linkmaster> :D
<Linkmaster> It sometimes works
<lcb> time to sleep. 8 mts after midnight here. today is another one, different and better, i hope. nite nite guys & gals, Inc.
<szal> lol
<SIR_Taco> night lcb, sleep well
<szal> SIR_Taco: bug 761575
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 761575 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "X-server hangs while starting some GTK programs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761575
<szal> similar bugs reported for Arch Linux and Gentoo
<Linkmaster> okay, 'export' doesn't last across boots so even if I bork my system it'll be fine on a reboot. The LD_ASSUME_KERNEL part means to set an environmental for configuring thingys....thats a really old kernel though :P
<SIR_Taco> szal: well that seems to explain it
 * Linkmaster goes off to find out to mount an .iso file on Linux
<galat> Okay... checked: this would be "Fall apart" effect.
<szal> Linkmaster: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/isofile.iso /path/to/mount/point/
<Linkmaster> I just found that command, but thanks szal :D
<SIR_Taco> szal: I think you're stuck.... you could try installing the 185 drivers
<Linkmaster> I have gotten a confusing error..
<Linkmaster> mount: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SIR_Taco> you don't really need the -t iso9660, unless you know that's the format of the CD
<Linkmaster> I'm getting this error for every command I punch in, other then the cd
<Linkmaster> I can't 'ls', for I get this:
<Linkmaster> ls: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: do you have updates going on?
<Linkmaster> Now I KNOW I borked something, but where and how is the question..
<Linkmaster> Nope
<Linkmaster> No downloads either
<SIR_Taco> you can't do "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<Linkmaster> let me try that real fast, didn't think of that
<Linkmaster> dpkg: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Linkmaster> I'm currently root, I don't know if that will cause a problem or not
<SIR_Taco> not finding libc is a big problem
<Linkmaster> I know that, which is why I'm wondering how I borked it. I haven't deleted anything
<Linkmaster> and I'm afraid to restart now..
<galat> are  you in CHROOT env by any chance?
 * Linkmaster hurredly grabs his external hard drive while he still has a GUI
<Linkmaster> I'm not sure, I'm currently in sudo su
<Linkmaster> I can use commands as a normal user just fine
<galat> try to log into another console to verify?
<tsimpson> if you've somehow lost libc.so.6, you're in real trouble
<Linkmaster> I knowww, and I haven't even done anything
 * keithzg figures it's finally time to upgrade to 11.04 on his main PC
<Linkmaster> normal user works just fine though
<Linkmaster> and I can execute things as 'sudo' such as 'sudo apt-get update'
<Linkmaster> and I can run kdesudo kate with no problems...this is a big problem
<galat> maybe you did chown lic.so.6 to some normal user ;p
<Linkmaster> but root overturns everything
<szal> Linkmaster: then it's the su thing; 'su' doesn't change environment variables; use 'su -' instead
<Linkmaster> Its like...the Ace card in the game of spades
<Linkmaster> Care to explain that szal?
<tsimpson> su should not make libc disappear
<BondMan> everytime i try to install anything i get the same error, can someone take a look at it? http://pastebin.com/etL9X0z6
<Linkmaster> I left su, did those tests, and went back in and I can now use regular commands
<szal> Linkmaster: if you 'su' to another user, all commands are executed assuming your environment variables; if you 'su -' to another user, commands are executed with the other user's environment variables
<SIR_Taco> "sudo apt-get instlal libc-bin"
<SIR_Taco> install even
<Linkmaster> Its the newest version
<szal> Linkmaster: just try it -> 'exit', then 'sudo su - username'
<Linkmaster> okay
<Linkmaster> nothing happened...I'm still at a regular user prompt
<szal> Linkmaster: the question is, does it still report missing libraries?
<tsimpson> it needs to be a different user
<szal> yes, of course, everything else wouldn't make sense, even without the dash
<galat> heh, I really missed those English locales :]
<Linkmaster> I believe it freaked when I punched in 'export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.2.5
<tsimpson> well don't do that...
<szal> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<sysop3> there is a feature I need to turn off in kde but I dont know the name of it. can someone help me? the feature is when you drag a window  just past the top of the screen this border appears around the edge of the screen and if you drop the window while the border is in place the window is full screened.
<Linkmaster> I'm trying to install a game, and thats what the intallation instructions say...I was sketchy about it myself
<SIR_Taco> yes, not a good idea
<Linkmaster> Should I attempt to install without the kernel assumption?
<tsimpson> Linkmaster: unless you're running a 2.2.x kernel, it's bad
<tsimpson> and if you are running a 2.2.x kernel, it's really bad
<Linkmaster> I'm thinking the much newer kernel contains everything the older one needs
<tsimpson> and if this game was made during 2.2.x days, it's ancient
<Linkmaster> Yeah, 2003
<tsimpson> no, even older than that
<tsimpson> 2.2 was long, long, long, long, long ago
<Linkmaster> Ever heard of Neverwinter Nights?
<Linkmaster> I'll attempt to install without the assume kernel, and get back to you
<galat> G'luck, Linkmaster ;]
<Linkmaster> This is frustrating...I'm mounting the .iso file, but dolphin isn't noticing it
<Linkmaster> wait, I lied
<galat> my pain is, on the other hand, the runlevel...
<galat> I cannot figure out where to put it, in order to make my box run in multiuser text by default
<SIR_Taco> the waar begins.... the people downstairs arre about to not like me :)
<galat> you're playing some good music? :]
<SIR_Taco> galat: good for me, bad for them... I don't like country music haha
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all. :)
<BondMan> shockrates@ErebusPC:~$ sudo depmod -a
<BondMan> Bus error
<BondMan> how do i fix that/
<szal> Linkmaster: iirc, you can mount ISOs in Dolphin through the context menu
<LINKSWORD2> xD I don't like country music, either....
<Linkmaster> I'm just being bothered now. I mounted the .iso file, and the shell script isn't accepting it...anyone care to look at what I'm doing?
<Linkmaster> http://ldots.org/nwn
<Linkmaster> supposedly, the installer will 'just work', and its not for me. I don't know why this is the case. I have the .iso mounted to /mnt/nwn
<Linkmaster> Do they actually have to be CD's for this to work?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: I did that a long time ago... does it not just work from the CD?
<tsimpson> the system has no notion of if it's a physical CD or not
<tsimpson> except for "raw" (audio CDs)
<Linkmaster> Hm...I'll burn the .iso's onto CD's then
<Linkmaster> Wait, according to tsimpson I can avoid this
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: no, you shouldn't have to
<Linkmaster> Do I just change the mount point then?
<Linkmaster> Or do I edit the .sh file to look for /mnt/nwn ?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: are you getting an error?
<LINKSWORD2> ... I need to get a DVD/RW drive.
<Linkmaster> Nothing happens
<takoski> hi how i can with 11.04 enter in compiz settings explain in simple word please thn
<LINKSWORD2> All I've got is a DVD/ROM drive. :/
<Linkmaster> No errors, it does a tiny little configure, and then leaves
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: you have a script that tries to run the gaame?
<LINKSWORD2> takoski, do you know how to find the System Settings menu?
<Linkmaster> not tries and runs it, to install it
<takoski> no
<LINKSWORD2> What game, Linkmaster?
<Linkmaster> Neverwinter Nights
<Linkmaster> http://www.icculus.org/~ravage/nwn/
<LINKSWORD2> Sweet. :)
<Linkmaster> Thats where the script came from
<LINKSWORD2> Anyway....
<takoski> linkword2 no
<LINKSWORD2> takoski: click on the applications menu.
<galat> Linkmaster: that's a fine game indeed :]
<takoski> ok
<Linkmaster> Which is why I'm trying so hard to make it work >:l
<LINKSWORD2> Oh, screw this!
<galat> SIR_Taco: what's your poison? :] (your choice of music)
<takoski> after
<Linkmaster> I think I'll just install wine...though it would've been nice to have it work natively on Linux. I've managed to get 8 months w/o wine
<SIR_Taco> galat: It would be alternative rock I suppose... Finger Eleven would be my favourite, but I like a mix of others too
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: it will be easier with wine lol
 * Linkmaster gives SIR_Taco kudos 
<LINKSWORD2> I'm considering torrent downloading Finger Eleven's discography.
<Linkmaster> I don't care about easy, I'm proud to have a linux machine; I don't need wine clouding it up
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: excellent band
<Linkmaster> they are inded
<Linkmaster> *indeed
 * galat has to check for the songs...
<LINKSWORD2> I've got a couple of their songs, but I think I should get complete albums.
<tsimpson> 1) wine is not windows < W.I.N.E, 2) you of course already own anything copyrighted you torrent..., 3) offtopic chat in #kubuntu-offtopic please :)
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: I haven't found one I don't like, but they're getting softer.... one of my favourite (still together bands)
<galat> hmm... nice sounding voice :]
<LINKSWORD2> SIR_Taco: What do you think of Saving Abel?
<SIR_Taco> They also were called the "Rainbow Butt Monkeys"... they changed their names for obvious reasons :P
<LINKSWORD2> lmao
<tsimpson> please move chatter to #kubuntu-offtopic
<galat> Linkmaster: how about running wine for games?
<galat> tsimpson: kk, sorry for that.
<Linkmaster> I play linux-native games only
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: yes, also good
<Linkmaster> galat: LINKSWORD2: SIR_Taco: get in #kubuntu-offtopic so we can discuss this
<SIR_Taco> yep, sorry... got off on a tangent
<LINKSWORD2> Can I slap somebody?
<SIR_Taco> now back to annoying my annoying neighbours (who run Kubuntu? lol)
<galat> Anyhow, here's another in-topic question for you ;]
<SIR_Taco> galat: shoot
<galat> How is that, I cannot connect to IRC in no way at all (here I am running irc on friend's shell)
<galat> I am behind a hardware firewall, okay, but ports are forwarded alright
<galat> Besides, if it was for the port forwarding/blocking sake, then the http protocol is not forwarded in that HW firewall
<galat> neither is ssh
<galat> just cannot figure it out ;/
<tsimpson> usually you don't need to forward ports for IRC
<SIR_Taco> so you haave http and ssh? but no irc?
<galat> SIR_Taco: yup
<galat> tsimpson: that's what I thought up to... yestedday, when I hit the wall with my own face ;}
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> That's gotta hurt.
<SIR_Taco> galat: you have port 194 open?
<galat> Anyhow, back to the techie topic, any ideas?
<tsimpson> outbound connections don't require port forwarding, they traverse NAT
<galat> hmm, checking...
<galat> 194? No... what's that for?
<SIR_Taco> is that not for IRC? maybe I'm mistaken
<tsimpson> don't trust everything in /etc/services
<galat> I thought 113 - identd... but here I have my identd installed as deamon and port forwarded ... and I have no clue what else could that be ;/
<tsimpson> can you telnet into IRC?
<galat> hmm...
<galat> gonna check...
<tsimpson> "telnet irc.freenode.net 6667"
<tsimpson> you should see some messages if it works, if not then something is blocking your outbound connection, possibly firewall or network/ISP being dumb
<galat> it processes my connection now...
<tsimpson> if you can telnet in, then I guess check the setting in your client
<galat> ERROR :Closing Link: 127.0.0.1 (Connection timed out)
<LINKSWORD2> :o
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<tsimpson> that's just because you didn't login
<tsimpson> you still got messages from the server, proving you can connect to IRC
<galat> tsimpson: I couldn't login.
<galat> I only got those 4 server notices...
<tsimpson> of course you couldn't, you don't know the IRC protocol like us 1337 people
<LINKSWORD2> *Facepalm*
<tsimpson> but the proof is that you can connect to the server, and communicate with it
<tsimpson> so it's something in your IRC software that's not working
<galat> like...
<galat> in my irssi?
<tsimpson> like wrong setting
<tsimpson> or some proxy setting gone wrong
<galat> hmm...
<LINKSWORD2> tsimpson: I feel like you should be slapped for saying 1337...
<tsimpson> LINKSWORD2: I only use it ironically :)
<galat> Hmmmm....
<galat> I checked through irssi...
<galat> It goes through.
<lemons> i have two monitors, is there anyway to get the bar on the left side of ubuntu 11.04 to be on the left side of my second monitor(which i use as my main monitor) instead of the first monitor?
<galat> Must be the irc-server is blocking connection.
<galat> Anyway, thanks tsimpson - that explained A LOT :]
<tsimpson> :)
<galat> K...
<galat> Good night ppl :]
<Linkmaster> 'Night
<lemons> i have two monitors, is there anyway to get the bar on the left side of ubuntu 11.04 to be on the left side of my second monitor(which i use as my main monitor) instead of the first monitor?
<LINKSWORD2> lemons: Perhaps I can help you, but I might need a little better of an explanation.
<KimLaroux> Same here
<KimLaroux> lemons, what exactly is the "bar on the left"? and are you using KDE?
<LINKSWORD2> No response... :/
<LINKSWORD2> What a disappointment.... :/
<KimLaroux> happens too often
<LINKSWORD2> Shame.
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: you left -offtopic
<szal> Linkmaster: no response expected since he decided to leave 10 mins before you answered
<Linkmaster> szal: wrong Link?
<fenugreek> guys, ordinary 10.04 install, amarok and dragon player don't play things
<fenugreek> sorry they aren't playing from discs
<fenugreek> audio CDs & DVDs
<Linkmaster> fenugreek: you installed the restricted extras?
<Linkmaster> Oh
<fenugreek> pretty sure, I got that popup with the checkboxes
<Linkmaster> sounds like medibuntu perhaps?
<fenugreek> medibuntu?
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: help him with that, I forgot how to do it, since I've only done it once
<LINKSWORD2> ... Yeah, right. I've never done that.
<Linkmaster> Well
<Linkmaster> hold on one second then
<fenugreek> it seems fairly regularly, this is the second install I've done that's had this issue with Amarok, though dragon player worked on the other one... (perhaps because I attempted but failed to switch it to use VLC by default for DVD playback)
<fenugreek> seems to happen fairly regularly*
<KimLaroux> fenugreek, so I take it the disks play on other sofwares?
<fenugreek> hum, apt-get says kubuntu-restricted-extras isn't installed...
<wildgoose> KimLaroux, maybe this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<szal> Linkmaster: yeah, right
<Linkmaster> Then install that, and I'll find the link for medibuntu
<fenugreek> what's medibuntu?
<Linkmaster> a bunch of useful things
<fenugreek> useful things?  Who needs'm!
<Linkmaster> True, very true
<wildgoose> oops meant for fenugreek
<fenugreek> it's far out using desktop effects with this ancient nvidia AGP card
 * Linkmaster is confused...the medibuntu forum was deleted by the SQL corruption. hrm
<fenugreek> wildgoose: something must've gone wrong with the checkbox popup at the beginning, the restricted-extras packages doesn't seem installed, gonna see if just installing that fixes it
<KimLaroux> Interresting, I have a fresh install and I don't have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed... but still everything works.
<fenugreek> KimLaroux: well that isn't boosting my confidence
<KimLaroux> lol, checking the description of the package, I probably just installed all of those things manually, that's why
<fenugreek> no apparent effect installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<KimLaroux> restarted amarok?
<fenugreek> inserting and opening in amarok or dragon player an audio CD or DVD respectively does nothing
<fenugreek> yeah it wasn't running
<KimLaroux> Are those disks encrypted?
<wildgoose> fenugreek, Try my link
<KimLaroux> Ah, yes, I was gonna paste that exact link...
<fenugreek> I will, but that likely won't do anything for audio CDs & amarok, right?
<KimLaroux> I would try it before saying that
<fenugreek> I'm starting to question 10.04.2
<fenugreek> didn't have these issues with 10.04 installs
<KimLaroux> I was on 11.04 last week, I formated and installed 10.04... I'm not upgrading till the next LTS
<fenugreek> mmm
<SIR_Taco> everyone has their own experiences
<KimLaroux> I guess
<LINKSWORD2> fenugreek:  I started with 10.10 and upgraded to 11.04, and everything here seems to be going fine.
<fenugreek> that seems a little drastic
<LINKSWORD2> No, it's not.
<KimLaroux> what's drastic?
<LINKSWORD2> 10.10 is the most recent precursor to 11.04, so the upgrade process is relatively seamless.
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: yes, but the .10 series is considered unstable..,
<fenugreek> for just getting dragon player and amarok to work?
<KimLaroux> fenugreek, no, not at all
<KimLaroux> it's just one command that opens up proprietary stuff
<fenugreek> what is?
<KimLaroux> this :: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<SIR_Taco> wow... I think I missed a huge discussion lol
<fenugreek> yes I've done that
<KimLaroux> and? it didn't work?
<fenugreek> nope
<fenugreek> let me find commandline mplayer, can rule out hardware insanity
<wildgoose> and restarted?
<fenugreek> restarted?  What is this Windows?
<KimLaroux> I was gonna say reboot
<wildgoose> "May require reboot"
<fenugreek> not doing either
<KimLaroux> yes, it sounds windows-like... but you just installed a bunch of stuff
<SIR_Taco> fenugreek: you're not using Windows?!
<SIR_Taco> :)
<fenugreek> SIR_Taco: =P
<wildgoose> fenu did you read the page?
<fenugreek> 'may require a reboot' means someone who doesn't know wrote that
<KimLaroux> actually, it says "Rebooting may be necessary."
<fenugreek> 'Rebooting may be necessary.' means someone who doesn't know wrote that
<KimLaroux> lol
<KimLaroux> and I suppose you know better =P
<fenugreek> and it still wouldn't explain amarok not working
<fenugreek> gonna see what mplayer dvd:// does
<SIR_Taco> Often it's easier to re-boot than to shutdown and restart all the dependant services
<fenugreek> and then cdda://
<fenugreek> for what?
<fenugreek> I've never rebooted for software installating short of kernel reconfiguring on Linux in my life
<fenugreek> don't tell me KDE makes you do that
<fenugreek> okay now we're getting somewhere
<fenugreek> no /dev/dvd
<SIR_Taco> fenugreek: no, it's often kernel, driver, boot, and/or network related.... but still don't know what your problem is haha
<fenugreek> what do I need to do to make it work with sr0?
<Linkmaster> how in the world do you use wine?
<fenugreek> Linkmaster: to accomplish what?
<KimLaroux> you don't, it'S evil
<LINKSWORD2> LMAO!
<Linkmaster> I'd rather not use wine, but I need to install a game so that I can transfer the files over to my native linux installation
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: you type "wine something.exe"
<Linkmaster> NWN
<Linkmaster> ah, thank you
<KimLaroux> fenugreek, when you insert a disk... does dmesg comment about it?
<fenugreek> Linkmaster: which files?  They should be on the install media, just mount -o loop
<LINKSWORD2> :/
<fenugreek> KimLaroux: everything works fine if I manually specify that my device is /dev/sr0
<fenugreek> it seems /dev/dvd and /dev/cdrom are MIA
<Linkmaster> I burned them to a disk, and used 'apt-get install wine' to put wine on my computer for the first tiem
<LINKSWORD2> You don't use WINE, you drink wine. :)
<LINKSWORD2> Hehe.
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: your "windows" system is under .wine/drive_c/ in your home directory
<KimLaroux> fenugreek, in amarok? I didn't even know there was a place in Amarok to specify a directory... it's all autodetect usually
<Linkmaster> Yeah, I figured that out
<fenugreek> KimLaroux: no, usually it says "hey /dev/cdrom, where is the device?"
<fenugreek> but I don't have /dev/cdrom, it seems
<fenugreek> okay I do have it, but it's not working
<fenugreek> no /dev/dvd at all, though, dvd1
<fenugreek> okay, looks like I have /dev/cdrom1 and /dev/dvd1 instead of sane names
<SIR_Taco> argh, rebooting again... everyone figure out their problems before I get back :)
<fenugreek> haven't used a computer with more than one optical drive in ages
<fenugreek> I s'pose that's the root of the problem
<KimLaroux> might not help
<KimLaroux> but I don't see how that can prevent Amarok/KDE from auto-detecting disks
 * fenugreek shrugs
<fenugreek> it is
<fenugreek> and I'm betting if I had an ordinary /dev/cdrom and dvd they'd be happy as clams
<fenugreek> (which are of course very happy creatures)
<KimLaroux> I'm betting that if you reboot it'll be working XD
<fenugreek> already rebooted
<KimLaroux> really? oh, ok
<fenugreek> ...for a kernel upgrade =P
<KimLaroux> Gah!
<SIR_Taco> I thought everything was going to be fine..... after I rebooted?
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<fenugreek> guess I'll check the BIOS for insanity
<SIR_Taco> Still.... no one has explained to me what's going on... so I can be lazy I guess :)
<fenugreek> thanks, brb =P
<KimLaroux> about time
<dineshnn_> how to activate the firewall in kubuntu 11.04
<SIR_Taco> dineshnn_: a firewall is already active... if you want to tweak it, there are programs to do that
<KimLaroux> there is? I always wondered if there was one
<dineshnn_> how to find that it is activated or not?
<dineshnn_> SIR_Taco can you guide me
<wildgoose> dineshnn_, If you want simple try gufw
<dineshnn_> wildgoose: can you guide me how to do that
<dineshnn_> i am new to kubuntu
<wildgoose> dineshnn_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw
<SIR_Taco> fwbuilder is good
<SIR_Taco> KimLaroux: there's a basic firewall via iptables that is installed by default
<KimLaroux> SIR_Taco, thanks, I looked it up already =P
<SIR_Taco> KimLaroux: haha ok
<Linkmaster> How do you mount a CD that doesn't want to be mounted? Should I simply loop the mount in the .wine folder to make the WINE installer think the CD is there?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: an actual CD, or an image of a cd (.iso etc.)?
<Linkmaster> I popped the next CD into the CD tray, and nothing comes up
<LINKSWORD2> Most likely an image.
<LINKSWORD2> Oh... :/
<Linkmaster> I can use an image as well though, since I have access to them
<KimLaroux> dineshnn_, lookup "firewall" in KPackageKit, there's a few apps to edit the iptable firewall. KMyFirewall seems to be ok
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: so the wine program is saying "insert disc two" ?
<Linkmaster> yep
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: and now nothing will mount. Dics 1 won't mount either, so I know theres a problem somewhere
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: you need to unmount the current CD at the current mount point.... and then mout the next CD (CD2) at the same mount point....
<SIR_Taco> if that makes sense
<Linkmaster> So ejecting the CD didn't unmount it?
<Linkmaster> though I can figure it out, I have a rough idea of what you mean
<SIR_Taco> not necessarily
<Linkmaster> well, its not in media...
<Linkmaster> How should I mount it, and unmount the other?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: does it show up under /media?
<Linkmaster> nope
<LINKSWORD2> Oy... What a night.
<Linkmaster> I know ):
<dineshnn> thanks friends GUFW has worked for firewall
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: /dev/sr0 should be your CD/DVD drive...
<SIR_Taco> dineshnn: glad to hear
<Linkmaster> it doesn't show up with fdisk -l
<dineshnn> guide me for connecting two computers. one is connected by lan cable and one is connected by wifi router........this is for file sharing
<SIR_Taco>  Linkmaster: it wont... it's not a hard drive
<Linkmaster> how can I find it then?
<Linkmaster> Should I just use the .iso files I have on my harddisk?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: well...  you either have one of the two, which is one an the same normally... ls -la /dev/scd* or ls -la /dev/scr*
<Linkmaster> let me try that
<szal> /dev/sr*
<SIR_Taco> szal: yes, thanks
<Linkmaster> I got two outputs, you wish to see?
<SIR_Taco> sure
<Linkmaster> joshua@Isadora:/media$ ls -la /dev/scd*
<Linkmaster> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2011-06-25 22:01 /dev/scd0 -> sr0
<Linkmaster> joshua@Isadora:/media$ ls -la /dev/sr*
<Linkmaster> brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2011-06-25 22:01 /dev/sr0
<FloodBotK1> Linkmaster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: ok. so, scd0 points to sr0, which is all fine and dandy...
<Linkmaster> Thats good I assume
<Linkmaster> *?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: yep that's good. So you have two options... you can play around with Wine settings, or you can manually mount and unmount CDs for installation
<Linkmaster> which results in a permanent fix?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: it's only for installation, after that there's nothing to do
<Linkmaster> I figured...I think it'd be best to mount/unmount the CD's
<SIR_Taco> might need to get a "no-cd" patch, but can't remember
<Linkmaster> I have one....:P
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: ok... so you can "sudo mkdir /mnt/nwn/; mount /dev/scd0 /mnt/nwn/"
 * Linkmaster is happy since he already has the /mnt/nwn directory :D
<SIR_Taco> ... sudo mount /dev/scd0 /mnt/nwn/
<SIR_Taco> I meant
<Linkmaster> let me do that
<Linkmaster> I mounted it..
<fenugreek> okay, fixed dvd1 to dvd with /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules
<Linkmaster> it isn't showing up dolphin though, and I can't get the installation to continue
<fenugreek> changed cdrom1 to cdrom, too, but amarok is still not opening audio CDs
<SIR_Taco> ok.... now you should be able to go on the cd "cd /mnt/nwn/" then "wine setup.exe" or whatever the install program is
<Linkmaster> But the installation is already going...
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: well you'll have to start it again I'm afraid
<Linkmaster> That makes no sense
<Linkmaster> Hrm
<Linkmaster> I'd need to put the first disk back in to start the installation, and then I'll be back at square one
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: do you know where the first disc is mounted? /media perhaps?
<Linkmaster> It was mounted in /media..perhaps I should have manually mounted that
<SIR_Taco> where in media?
<Linkmaster> /media/lots_of_numbers
<Linkmaster> I'm going to cancel the installation, and see what happens if I mount the first cd to /mnt/nwn
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: ok.... so you can do "umount /media/lots_of_numbers" then eject the CD, then "sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/lots_of_numbers"
<Linkmaster> It was no longer mounted when I pulled the other cd out
<Linkmaster> I think the installation got hung on a mountless point
<SIR_Taco> likely
<Linkmaster> let me force it to start at /mnt/nwn which is part of the computer, not created when new media comes up, and see what happens
<Muhammad-Tahir> hi
<sfears> hello Muhammad-Tahir
<Muhammad-Tahir> i have a problem anybody help me :'(
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: you could do /media/nwn/  doesn't really matter so long as you remember where
<Muhammad-Tahir> i treid to update my kubuntu and some unkown error occurd
<Linkmaster> I'm having difficulties...it says it can't be unmounted because 'the device is busy' its not even in the cd-tray >:l
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: do you still haave a window open in Dolpin?
<Linkmaster> nope, tis closed
<Linkmaster> I'm just going to smite /nwn and start over
<SIR_Taco> no knosole and/or console?
<Muhammad-Tahir> now my os does not starts i m having difficullties
<Linkmaster> let me exit both of my konsoles real fast before I start smiting things..
<Muhammad-Tahir> is there any way with which i can remove some of the updates and re-install them ?
<Linkmaster> that worked
 * Linkmaster is glad he didn't go on a smiting rampage
<SIR_Taco> haha
<Muhammad-Tahir> Sir can u help me ?
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: how did you update  your OS?
<Muhammad-Tahir> through system and update manager i dailly check for updates
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: and now you can't boot into Kubuntu?
<Muhammad-Tahir> sorry i m new to linux its xubuntu
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: don't be sorry
<Muhammad-Tahir> i m running it in the beggining it said files missing r errors
<Muhammad-Tahir> but i just kept restarting it and now its running]
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: ok, so it is running (currently)?
<Muhammad-Tahir> yes but it is saying A peroblem occured when checking for updates
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: can you cut and paste the errors to http://paste.kde.org/
<Muhammad-Tahir> how can i copy the errors its running smoothly now :(
<SIR_Taco> ok, so everything is fine now then?
 * SIR_Taco doesn't know why  he has gray hair :P
 * Linkmaster chuckles
<Muhammad-Tahir> i cant have updates that is the problem
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: ok, so you get errors when you try to update?
<Muhammad-Tahir> no
<SIR_Taco> then what's the problem?
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: before I do anythign that would cause epic problems, the installation is now asking for CD2. My problem is, I tried 'sudo umount /mnt/nwn' and its complaining about being busy. and I don't want to spit the CD out and cause issues. Unless it won't cause issues
<Muhammad-Tahir> there are no updates to install
<Muhammad-Tahir> but it ll keep saying that i had this problem earlier :(
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: you need to un-mount the first CD before you can mount the second in the same place....
<Linkmaster> I know that
<Linkmaster> It was complaining of being busy when I tried 'sudo umount /mnt/nwn'
<Linkmaster> not mount, umount
<Linkmaster> can I just hit the disk drive and everything be good?
<Muhammad-Tahir> once i had this problem with fedora but than i simple removed the last updates and re downloaded and the problem was solved
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> Linkmaster: Some games just aren't meant to be used on Linux. lol
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: I shall prevail! especially since this game was made for Linux
<LINKSWORD2> Just download the Linux version, then.
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: I know I have had NWN working on linux
<fenugreek> how does one replace dragon player and amarok with VLC?
<LINKSWORD2> fenugreek: Amarok and Dragon stay on the system.
<Muhammad-Tahir> can any one tell me how to un-install anything from xubuntu ?
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: I still don't fully understand   your problem.... an I would assume others don't either or they would have helped
<LINKSWORD2> I have VLC installed on my system also and can choose what files / when to use VLC.
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: I exhausted my resources trying to find a linux version. supposedly you need the windows installation to get it to work in linux[I never figured that out]
<Muhammad-Tahir> SIR_TACO my problem is my os doesnot find updates anymore.
<fenugreek> well, that'd be silly but I'd be happy if VLC were the default for DVDs and CDs
<fenugreek> anybody know how to make that happen?
<Muhammad-Tahir> whenever i ll try it ll say there are no updates
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: try manually mounting it to a directory you know... and then unmoutn and remount the new CD... if it gives you an option to "browse" for the CD, then you cuold mount it wherever you want
<Linkmaster> I just took it out..hopefully nothing bad will happen
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: through the console? or through a program?
<Muhammad-Tahir> Programe
<lemons> I have a separate harddrive formatted as ext4 that I want to store all of my documents on, but I want a shortcut to it in my home directory. What's the best way to go about making the shortcut for that?
<Linkmaster> thats wierd.....I popped in the new one, and it came up via the USB thing saying 'nwn installer disk 2'
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: how about trying "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a console?
<fenugreek> LINKSWORD2: and yet I've just removed them
<Muhammad-Tahir> let me try
<Muhammad-Tahir> sudo apt-get update i tried this
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: yes?
<Muhammad-Tahir> it says done..
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: now "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<SIR_Taco> without the "
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not sure we're on the same page here, fenugreek
<Muhammad-Tahir> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: ok... so were is the problem? what are you trying to do?
<Muhammad-Tahir> for the last 2 weeks there is no update :(
<Muhammad-Tahir> this is not possible this is the problem
<Muhammad-Tahir> and my os is having difficulties in starting up
<fenugreek> anybody know how to add VLC to device notifier settings for audio CDs and DVDs?
<KimLaroux> Good question, I'd like to do that too ^
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: you're on 11.04?
<SIR_Taco> The only things you will get for updates are security fixes
<Muhammad-Tahir> how can we remove last updates so that we can re-install them ?
<Muhammad-Tahir> yes i m
<Muhammad-Tahir> i ll come back later
<LINKSWORD2> Well, I've gotta drop off. See ya'll.
<KimLaroux> fenugreek, I found it, but you have to manually add it... go to System Settings > Advanced > Device Actions
<SIR_Taco> yea ok, everyone abandon ship :P
<fenugreek> KimLaroux: I'm afraid that's a far cry from making it work
<KimLaroux> fenugreek, maybe, but I'm already working on making it work here =P
<fenugreek> I tried to copy the settings in Amarok's device notification entry for audio CDs, for example, and the second to last dropdown didn't even ALLOW ME to choose the same value
<KimLaroux> I bet there's how-tos on the internet explaining the procedure
<fenugreek> KimLaroux: yes there probably are, but I haven't found one in several hours of searching
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: I'm going to try and use the .iso files
<SIR_Taco> fenugreek: trying to get CDs to play in Amarok?
<KimLaroux> fenugreek, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=84694
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: ok
<KimLaroux> I'm trying it, see if it works
<fenugreek> SIR_Taco: no I gave up on that, I'm trying to use VLC for default player of DVDs and audio CDs
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: even with the .iso, I get the "device is busy" line
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: when trying to unmount it?
<Linkmaster> yep
<Linkmaster> joshua@Isadora:/mnt/nwn$ sudo umount /mnt/nwn
<Linkmaster> [sudo] password for joshua:
<Linkmaster> umount: /mnt/nwn: device is busy.
<Linkmaster>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<Linkmaster>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<FloodBotK1> Linkmaster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fenugreek> I don't even have that directory
<SIR_Taco> I can't remember, but does NWN giv eyou and option for "Browse" or anything to 'find' the other CD?
<Linkmaster> yeah, it allows me to browse, which I tried at one point, and it just gave me the prompt asking for another CD, though I'll try again..
<KimLaroux> crap, fenugreek, I can't test it since my cd player isn't working well... the auto-mount doesn't work
<SIR_Taco> ok.... when you unmount the first cd... mount the other to "/media/nwn2/"
<fenugreek> KimLaroux: can't test what =P
<SIR_Taco> then browse to it
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: thats the problem, its not letting me in any way shape or form unmount the first CD
<KimLaroux> fenugreek, the device action on DVD insert
<fenugreek> how
<Linkmaster> though I'm about to mount the cd2.iso onto /mnt/nwn1
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: well then screw the first cd... just put the second cd in, close the tray and mount  it to another place (like /media/nwn2/)
<Linkmaster> I just did that
<Linkmaster> lets see if it allows me to change
<Linkmaster> ahaha, finally!
<SIR_Taco> work?
<Linkmaster> the .isos work better then the CD's apparently
<Linkmaster> Its starting the second stage of installing
<Linkmaster> I'll make a /mnt/nwn2, finish the installation, and then close everything, unmount it all, delete it all, and I'll have figured it out with your help
<SIR_Taco> and now you have lots of Bioware fun ahead of you :)
<Linkmaster> It installed, it installe
<Linkmaster> *installed
<Linkmaster> Now....to follow the readme.txt that was located inside of the .tar.gz file that I was attempting to follow along..
<SIR_Taco> haha ok
<Linkmaster> whats the best way to copy a file/folder and all its contents? -R?
<Linkmaster> cp -R blahblah
<Linkmaster> and also, to copy multiple files at once
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: ping
 * Linkmaster goes off to the search engines and hopes they can understand his strangeness
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: copy a directory and it's contents?
<Linkmaster> I was right!
<SIR_Taco> you were right
 * Linkmaster is joyeous that his gut instincts are starting to prove correct
<Linkmaster> bash is fairly predictable once you start to figure it out
<SIR_Taco> exactly
<Linkmaster> Though, is it possible to copy multiple things at once?
<SIR_Taco> there's many ways to copy many things at once
<Linkmaster> say, in ~/example we have ex1 ex2 and ex3 and want to copy them to ~/other-example
<Linkmaster> well, I know of rysnc and dd and stuff, I meant with the simple cp command
<SIR_Taco> you can do cp *.blah, or cp f?le.blah... prett much the same as old DOS, but you can do regulaar expression stuff too... if you really want to get into it
<Linkmaster> heres an example of what I want to do
<Linkmaster> 'sudo cp ambient data music other-stuff /usr/local/games/nwn
<Linkmaster> does that work, or no? It has a sudo attached to the front, which is why I don't want to test it
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: should there be "/" in there?
<Linkmaster> I'm starting from the directory I'm going to copy from, and I have all the '/' in the correct places
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: then do what you did before.... cp -R ambient ~/.wine/drive_c/Bioware/etc.
<Linkmaster> alright, just making sure I was right
<Linkmaster> and I'm actually copying FROM the installation to a new folder :P
<fenugreek> looks like I needed /usr/share/kde4/apps/solid/actions/vlc-opendvd.desktop, -opencda.desktop, etc. (gosh why didn't I think of that!)
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: as long as it's working... lol
<Linkmaster> yep yep. Let me do that
<Wolf_22> I'm using the Kubuntu 11 Alternative for a really old machine and since the thing could handle XP, I assumed it could handle this. Well, something's wrong with it (can't get past log-on prompt; keeps looping to login) and was wondering if there's a "Kubuntu Safemode" I could use to diagnose this issue?
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: doesn't that sound like a .kde issue? permissions gone wonky?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: no, that sounds like an update gone wonky and needing to go through safe-mode boot in grub....
<Linkmaster> well, he said looping login, and I've heard that is a permission issue from the kde stuff..
<Wolf_22> How would I get to Grub?
<Linkmaster> press and hold the shift key the moment the BIOS flashes past
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: it's more likely a video driver problem.... but I could be wrong
<Linkmaster> we can always hope its a permission error..
<Linkmaster> Wolf_22: do you have any nvidia or ati cards?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: see.... you're learning :)
<Linkmaster> What did I learn this time? o:
<Wolf_22> Linkmaster: I'm almost embarrassed to admit that the card is an old Voodoo...
<Wolf_22> (Told ya it's old. ;) )
<Linkmaster> Don't be embarrassed, its probably still better then my netbook's card :P
<Linkmaster> But can you get to kdm? the login thing
<SIR_Taco> oooh, Voodoo's... I spent a lot of money on a few of those
<Wolf_22> So the Recovery Menu is up... Should I go with the failsafeX...? Note: There's no internet with this box...
<SIR_Taco> seem to remember spending a lot of money on a Matrox Mystique to go with it haha
<SIR_Taco> Wolf_22: no internet? how did  you update it and/or mess it up?
<Wolf_22> Sir_Taco: I burnt the ISO of that Alternative to a disc and ran the install...
<SIR_Taco> Wolf_22: but you had a stable system before that? or this is a new install?
<Wolf_22> Sir_Taco: Before all this, it was running XP fine. Of course, Microsoft decided to hose my key to that legit copy, and being fed up with them, I decided to pursue Linux...
<Linkmaster> smart choice ^
<SIR_Taco> Wolf_22: ok, so new install. It's a desktop or a laptop?
<Wolf_22> Sir_Taco: It's an old desktop.
<Wolf_22> Had 8 running okay on it. Went through hell using the ndiswrapper to get my Wifi adapter to work but when I finally did, I tried upgrading to 9. That's when the Wifi went down.
<SIR_Taco> Wolf_22: ok, so you're on 9.X? or 10.X? or 11.X? And do you have any idea what network caard   you have (Voodoo cards have been supported for over a decade in the kernel)
<Wolf_22> SIR_Taco: 11.x Alternative. http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ (See the bottom.)
<Wolf_22> And it'
<Wolf_22> And it's a Wifi Adapter USB by Belkin.
 * Linkmaster suggest possibly using 10.04, due to its more mature age
<ilias> hi all. i just installed vlc but i dont find in my program menu. any idea?
<SIR_Taco> ilias: wait 5 mins
<Wolf_22> Linkmaster: I might do that. So you suspect insecure / buggy code in the overall kernal?
<Linkmaster> Well, you're using an older system, so I'm thinking if you grab an older kernel, and a more supported OS, you might hopefully have better luck
<SIR_Taco>  Wolf_22: but you're connecting to the internet?
<Wolf_22> The biggest reason I got this new version was in hope of it having already the drivers I needed for the Wifi adapter...
<ilias> wait and then do what. it will be seemed automatically?
<Wolf_22> SIR_Taco: Yes, using a laptop. :) Not with the older computer... I was last night using 8.05, but after I upgraded it to 9, I began having problems and it made me frustrated so I went ahead and shouted broken  arrow: Got a hold of the 11 and still no go.
<SIR_Taco> ilias: now check under kmenu->multimedia->vlc
<yulebern__> hi all i wanted to build kde 4.7 beta on my machine just wanted to know if it can be run alongside the stable version
<SIR_Taco> Wolf_22: USB wireless cards are hit and miss... they, often, run off software which venders don't want to give out
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: outdated topic, but look at what I just found: http://robotbutler.org/article/13
<Wolf_22> SIR_Taco: So I've learned. This thing has been a pain for that USB adapter I'm trying to get to run. I got it to work with version 8 using that ndiswrapper, but not with any other version. I'm going to go grab 10 and see what happens.
<SIR_Taco> Wolf_22: worth a shot I guess
<ilias> still nothing
<SIR_Taco> ilias: how exactly did you install VLC?
<ilias> sudo apt-get install vlc
<SIR_Taco> ilias: that's odd... but  you can still run it manually?
<ilias> yes i run it manually
<ilias> but i want it in my menu too
<SIR_Taco> ilias: have you restarted KDE and/or   your computer?
<ilias> no. do i need to log out or restart it? i think is not mandatory
<SIR_Taco> logout, restarting is not mandatory
<lemons> i have an ssd that is my primary drive that i boot windows off of, but it doesn't have enough space for ubuntu. is it possible for me to keep the ssd as my main drive with the bootloader and then have ubuntu installed on a separate hdd?
<ilias> ok, i am going to do it right now and i am coming back with the result
 * SIR_Taco braces himself
<ilias> SIR_Taco: bingo! everything is ok now. thanks.
<SIR_Taco> ilias: excellent, good to hear :)
<ilias> and the more important. i can play audio cd that i couldnt with kaffeine, either dragon, either amarock!
<SIR_Taco> ilias: even better
<ilias> that's right. thaks again.
<SIR_Taco> you're welcome
<SIR_Taco> I'm quite impressed with the current Nouveau drivers
<SIR_Taco> off topic... and goes back to an hour or so ago lol : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrkgV5bl7kQ
<tyler> HEY
<Guest2895> Hey Kubuntu users.
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi, Guest2895.
<SIR_Taco> hi Guest2895
<Guest2895> I just installed Kubuntu after getting to know Ubuntu pretty well.
<Guest2895> I'm so confused.
<SIR_Taco> Guest2895: ok, what's got you confused?
<Guest2895> I need to change the default theme to a tar.gz file I have in my documents, How should I go about doing that?
<SIR_Taco> Guest2895: wheat are you trying to accomplish?
<Guest2895> I just really dislike this default GUI.
<SIR_Taco> Guest2895: KDE?
<Guest2895> Not KDE, just the default KDE theme.
<Guest2895> If that makes any sense.
<Guest2895> Basically I need to change the default theme to a TAR.GZ file I have in my documents.
<SIR_Taco>  Guest2895: why the hell do  you need to compress the default themee to a tar.gz file?
<Graf_Westerholt> SIR_Taco, I think me means the opposite.
<Graf_Westerholt> *he
<Graf_Westerholt> He has a file with a design and whant to set it active.
<Guest2895> No, I don't like the default theme, It's horrible.
<Graf_Westerholt> *wants
<Guest2895> I need to change it to a different theme.
<Guest2895> which just so happens to be a tar.gz file.
<SIR_Taco> Graf_Westerholt: ah ok, that maakes more sense
<Guest2895> Yeah, what Graf said.
<Graf_Westerholt> Guest2895, maybe you have to decompress the tar.gz-file Where did you get the file, Guest2895?
<Guest2895> I got it here
<Guest2895> http://fedora-art.org/content/show.php/Gaia+Nova?content=75930&PHPSESSID=34127d87b365aa6cb2be6d8d0a5a3696
<Graf_Westerholt> Guest2895, I am sure this is for Gnome. fedora uses Gnome.
<SIR_Taco> yea that's not a KDE theme
<Guest2895> All this time i thought it was.
<Guest2895> looks like it's time to go install GTK.
<Graf_Westerholt> Guest2895, type ALT+F2, type in „theme“ and hit enter.
<SIR_Taco> Guest2895: good luck with that :)
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: it's well past your bed time
<Linkmaster> I care not :P
<Linkmaster> X died on me randomely
<SIR_Taco> me neither lol
<Linkmaster> Third or so time its happened now
<psycho> do u wanna install kde on ur system?
<psycho> just use sudo apt-get install plasma-desktio
<psycho> *desktop
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: I only bug you because I know you're in the same timezone as me :P
<Linkmaster> We should also bug Unit193 since he is as well
 * Unit193 is sleeping
<Linkmaster> lies
<Unit193> Wait... Awww dang it!
<SIR_Taco> see... Unit 193 is sensible lol
<BluesKaj> psycho, kubunru-desktop
<Linkmaster> Unit193: is amongst the least sensible of us :D
<BluesKaj> err kubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> I would kinda have to agree on that one...
<SIR_Taco> oh, you have no idea.... lol
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: Unit193 here gave me +o on specific channel..you know how I like to catch peoples computers on fire...you sure he's sensible now? xD
 * Linkmaster rages because his CD-key is supposedly invalid
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: I'm sure he was sensible before he met you... lol
<Linkmaster> Eh, quite likely
<Graf_Westerholt> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<SIR_Taco> Graf_Westerholt: true
<anonboo> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<anonboo> thanks ubottu and yes I know you're a bot
<SIR_Taco>  !ubottu !offtopic
<Unit193> SIR_Taco: #kubuntu-offtopic
<SIR_Taco> didn't like that one :)
<anonboo> heheh
<SIR_Taco> well it's no fun if you respond Unit193
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: #kubuntu-offtopic
<Unit193> SIR_Taco: Maybe I'm a smart bot
<anonboo> doubtfull
<SIR_Taco> Unit193: or maybe you're a second session of Linkmaster :P
<Linkmaster> Hey, I know how to create sen...*cough* I mean, well trained bots
<SIR_Taco> ;)
<Muhammad-Tahir> hi Sir_TACO
<Muhammad-Tahir> u  there ?
<SIR_Taco> more or less
<Muhammad-Tahir> how can i remove anything ?
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: remove what? I program?
<SIR_Taco> A program I mean
<Muhammad-Tahir> yes
<Muhammad-Tahir> i want to uninstall some updates which i doubt r not installed correctlly
<SIR_Taco> you can do it from the command line: "sudo do apt-get reemove package" where 'package' is the  program you waant to remove
<SIR_Taco> remove,, not reemove
<Muhammad-Tahir> hmmm is not there any way like in xp uninstall ?
<ovidius> hi. i have a problem with the task manager plasmoid. i want the firefox icon to appear there, if firefox is not running, but it only shows an empty spot (that works well, but not icon)
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: yes, you can go through the Kpackagekit.... it will show what is ann isn't installed
<SIR_Taco> I'm not goin to sleep am I? lol
<SIR_Taco> ovidius: using the quick launch widget/plasmoid?
<Graf_Westerholt> Muhammad-Tahir, you do not need to uninstall anything. Run „sudo apt-get check“ at the terminal.
<Muhammad-Tahir> Reading state information... Done
<ovidius> SIR_Taco: you mean i should try the quicklaunch plasmoid instead? i you do, but i have some other frequently used programs in the task manager plasmoid as well. i idea is: i will alwas see the icon, either for starting it or switching to it, when it is running.
<Muhammad-Tahir> Graf my problem is. last time i installed the updates and my pc got stuck. after that i dnt have any new updates.
<ovidius> SIR_Taco: sorry for the weird language. i have a helpful 2 year old on my lap ;-)
<Graf_Westerholt> Muhammad-Tahir, do not worry. It should be all fine.
<SIR_Taco> ovidius: so you want something along the lines of Windows 7?
<Muhammad-Tahir> and when my pc starts it says a problem occured when checking for the updates.
<Muhammad-Tahir> now after about 1 week i dnt have any updates ?
<ovidius> SIR_Taco: the basic idea was: my most frequent programs should be in the task list: either i can start the or switch to them
<Graf_Westerholt> Muhammad-Tahir, run „sudo apt-get update“ and pastebin the output, please.
<ovidius> SIR_Taco: yes, an task manager has this functionality and it works great, but no icon for firefox :-(
<Muhammad-Tahir> Graf_Westerholt Reading package lists... Done
<SIR_Taco> ovidius: that's very odd that it doessn't have the icon
<Graf_Westerholt> ok, Muhammad-Tahir, whait a moment, please.
<Graf_Westerholt> -h
<Muhammad-Tahir> Graf_Westerholt i m using xubuntu because i hv an older machine dell precision  530
<Muhammad-Tahir> ok i m waiting.
<ovidius> SIR_Taco: is there any log file or something for plasmoids?
<Graf_Westerholt> Muhammad-Tahir, try „sudo dpkg --configure -a“.
<Muhammad-Tahir> sudo dpkg --configure -a i pasted this and it did not do anything
<Graf_Westerholt> Muhammad-Tahir, that is ok.
<Muhammad-Tahir> Graf_Westerholt can u do me a favour ?
<SIR_Taco> ovidius: not entirely sure to tell  you the  truth
<Graf_Westerholt> Muhammad-Tahir, I cannot say untill I do not know what you want.
<Muhammad-Tahir> suggest me a lightweight linux distro
<Muhammad-Tahir> except fedora i only have one common prob in almost all distro's
<Graf_Westerholt> Muhammad-Tahir, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/index_de.html
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: depends on how lightweight
<Graf_Westerholt> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<Muhammad-Tahir> SIR_TACO i m on dell percision 530 1.70 ghz , 1 gb of ram
<Muhammad-Tahir> 34 gb hdd
<Muhammad-Tahir> now can u suggest me ?
<ovidius> SIR_Taco: thanks. I will report a bug, as it seems like one
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: that should  run Kubuntu
<SIR_Taco> ovidius: ok, sounds good
<Muhammad-Tahir> what is the difference between x and xubuntu ?
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: you mean the difference between the X and the K in Ubuntu?
<Muhammad-Tahir> in xubuntu except this update prob i only faced one more problem whenever i play a video from my hdd the video and audio does not match
<Muhammad-Tahir> SIR_TACO yes
<Graf_Westerholt> Muhammad-Tahir, Kubuntu ist with KDE, Xubuntu with XFC.
<Muhammad-Tahir> hmmm
<Muhammad-Tahir> i hv an old system which one i should use ?
<Muhammad-Tahir> my system slows down. with xp i dnt have any prob but i dnt want to steal anymore
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: ubuntu is the base of all the *buntu's.... The difference is the UI when you log in...... so Ubutu haaas Gnome (by default), Kubuntu haas KDE, Xubuntu has XFE
<Graf_Westerholt> Muhammad-Tahir, I would try KDE, Gnome or XFC. You can install all on ONE system. You do not have to install severel systemn.
<Graf_Westerholt> !xfc
<Graf_Westerholt> !xfc
<Graf_Westerholt> !xfe
<Unit193> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Muhammad-Tahir> any link ?
<Graf_Westerholt> thx Unit193 :)
<Graf_Westerholt> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Graf_Westerholt> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Graf_Westerholt> Muhammad-Tahir, that should help you. :)
<Unit193> Ubuntu has Unity, not gnome. And don't forget about Lubuntu ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> Oh, I am out of date. :)
<Muhammad-Tahir> Graf_Westerholt yes but i m new to linux world
<Graf_Westerholt> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<SIR_Taco> Ubuntu has both (at the moment)
<Muhammad-Tahir> in one line u ll advise me to use which one of these ? by using which i can run my pc a bit faster ?
<SIR_Taco> Muhammad-Tahir: I would suggesst KDE, but I'm sure ssomeone  can  prove me wrong :)
<Unit193> The most lightweight I have used (And I've used them all but Unity) would have to be LXDE
<Graf_Westerholt> XFCE should be faster than KDE or Gnome or Unity, but I suggest you just try them all.
<Graf_Westerholt> !lxde
<SIR_Taco> I'd go for TGTB'
<Graf_Westerholt> !tgtb
<SIR_Taco> that's "Taco Go To Bed"
<Graf_Westerholt> LOL
<Muhammad-Tahir> LOLX
<SIR_Taco> ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> Let's teacht the Bot that!
<SIR_Taco> lol... the bot shouldn't  know that lol
<Graf_Westerholt> :)
<Muhammad-Tahir> i m new to linux but i hv used many distros
<Muhammad-Tahir> :-p
<Graf_Westerholt> Muhammad-Tahir, so you have to learn a lot. :)
<Muhammad-Tahir> no no tell the bot
<Muhammad-Tahir> yes i ll learn with the time
<Muhammad-Tahir> thx :)
<Graf_Westerholt> Muhammad-Tahir, read, try and learn :)
<SIR_Taco> anyway, I need to go to bed.... teach the bot if you want haha
<Graf_Westerholt> Bye, SIR_Taco.
<Graf_Westerholt> ubottu, TGTB means „Taco goes to bed“.
<ubottu> Graf_Westerholt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SIR_Taco> good night/morning/day
<Graf_Westerholt> ubottu, TGTB means „Taco goes to bed“. You should know that.
<ubottu> Graf_Westerholt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Graf_Westerholt> Silly bot.
<Unit193> s/means/is/
<cerrie_> hi all, anyone know how to lock a programm (Kopete) so it is not updated when you run an update?
<cerrie_> cant see an option in the packahe manager
<cerrie_> package*
<cerrie_> hi all, anyone know how to lock a programm (Kopete) so it is not updated when you run an update?
<gorgonizer> cerrie_: I have never done this myself, but I think you need to use APT pinning, as described here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<cerrie_> thank you will check it out..
<gorgonizer> there may be more up to date information out there, that was a quick google, but you are looking for apt pinning
<cerrie_> seems the new kopete for 11.04 cannot find jasper runtime but 10.10 works fine, so dont want to update it till the bug is corrected :)
<gorgonizer> which version of Kopete are you running?
<gorgonizer> and which version of KDE?  Are you on 4.6.4 or 4.6.3?
<cerrie_> Version 1.0.80 works with no issues
<cerrie_> KDE Development Platform 4.6.2 (4.6.2
<gorgonizer> cerrie_:  If you are on Natty then add the PPA repo  ppa:kubuntu-ppa  and your Kopeteproblem should go away..
<cerrie_> i have tried everything with new version with no luck, reverting to the old version is the only fix i have found
<gorgonizer> cerrie_: you have used the one in KDE SC 4.6.4?
<cerrie_> worked :) echo kopete hold | dpkg --set-selections
<cerrie_> i dont think do, just the one that comes with Kubunti 11.04
<cerrie_> so*
<gorgonizer> cerrie_: is jasper used for Jabber connections?
<cerrie_> jaspers is for webcam and audio....
<gorgonizer> cerrie_: ahh...  not the same issue I was thinkin gof, but glad the pinning worked..
<cerrie_> seems the path to jasper is wrong in new kopete, there are numours bug reports for it
<cerrie_> it worked fine.. thank you :)
<cerrie_> been a while since i used linux, have to say i've missed.. its come a long way!
<cerrie_> :O) sudo apt-get upgrade
<cerrie_> Reading package lists... Done
<cerrie_> Building dependency tree
<cerrie_> Reading state information... Done
<cerrie_> The following packages have been kept back:
<cerrie_>   kopete
<FloodBotK1> cerrie_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<voicu> is there any way to change the resolution list an app can choose from?
<voicu> I only have 3520x1200 and 3200x1080 which are not really useful
<voicu> (it's an nvidia dual monitor setup)
<voicu> and obviously I don't want to use separate X screens so changing nvidia settings is not an option
<hendaus> hiya
<dinesh> any networking experts
<Quintasan> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<zub> Hi. Slightly OT, but anyway: it seems I have a ban on #ubuntu - and I have no idea why, is there some op/somone I could talk to?
<yofel> zub: you want to ask that in #ubuntu-irc
<zub> yofel: ah, ok, thanks
<pouncymtlion> I have a suggestion for an area of interest that would add to the international consideration and appeal of the Ubuntu family of Linux...  language learning software.. not just computer languages.. but languages themselves..
<pouncymtlion> kinda like Rosetta stone ..
<pouncymtlion> but have a linux set of language learning softwares to help in learning other countries' languages
<pouncymtlion> any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<esmirlin> hi folk! just a question, i want to buy a new computer, and i would like to know the best specifications for a perfect performing of kubuntu, like RAM, Graphic card... can anyone help me?
<BluesKaj> !polls | esmirlin
<ubottu> esmirlin: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BluesKaj> esmirlin, graphics =nvidia , otherwise most new pcs will perform up to spec on ubuntu
<esmirlin> aham, thanks!
<esmirlin> ;)
<BluesKaj> esmirlin, some of the higher end intel mulitcores are not recognized by the live cd , but most reasonably priced consumer pcs/laptops will be fine
<Davidius> Is there anyone here willing to help a non Kubuntu user, I have PinguyOS which is an Ubuntu based distro (nothing added but extra apps on the ISO)
<Davidius> Im getting an error Could not apply changes!
<Davidius> Fix broken packages first.
<Arth> hi guys
<Guest77544> hello
<BajK> kubuntu doesnt release any kde pre-releases anymore?
<BluesKaj> hi
<BajK> tehre was no 4.7 beta 1, beta 2, RC 1 -.-
<BluesKaj> BajK, no, they pulled it afaik...looked for it myself , no luck ...holding out til oneiric is officially released I think
<BluesKaj> even the "O" late alpha is till on 4.6.3
<BluesKaj> still
<BajK> :(
<BajK> project neon is nice but really not suitable for daily life
<cousin_mario> hello
<BajK> its great for testing but not working
<cousin_mario> can you recommend a decent qt-based serial terminal emulator?
<BajK> and YES I always upgraded to the next kde major release when beta 2 or rc1 came out
<BajK> without problems
<BajK> I more and more start to hate Kubuntu
<BajK> no more pre-release packages, policykit sucks, kpackagekit gets replaced by a usability FAIL package manger …
<BajK> translations are still a mess
<BajK> but the worst thing: the alternatives are even worse :D
<BajK> BluesKaj: over in the other channel they say they have too much to do and there have been a lot of changes but theyre working on it and oneiric has higher priority for 4.7 than natty of course
<BluesKaj> BajK, I appreciate your concern over apps like amarok etc, but I think "O" is going to have some positive changes , after all the next release after that is LTS and the builds better be solid before 12.04 is released
<pengper> anybody out there?
<pengper> ah there
<BajK> BluesKaj: amarok?
<BajK> i didnt say anything bout amarok
<BajK> I was ranting about the removal of kpackagekit
<BluesKaj> project neon etc
<Tm_T> BajK: this is not the channel to do ranting
<BajK> …
<BajK> BluesKaj: dont understand what you're talking about
<BluesKaj> BajK, i'm quoting :  <BajK> project neon is nice but really not suitable for daily life
<BajK> BluesKaj: aaaaand?
<BluesKaj> hey Tm_T ..how's things?
<BajK> project neon is nice for testing and stuff but the ppa beta packages are more suitable for intensive working and testing
<dinesh_> hi i am using Kubuntu 11.04 and i have installed gimp.. but it is not working ..how to solve it
<Tm_T> dinesh_: how it isn't working?
<dinesh_> Tm_T: i am seeing the icon.. when i click on that .. its not opening
 * BluesKaj is confused http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/482
<dinesh_> i am using 64 bit kubuntu.. i need to install flash player .. but i am not getting for that vesion
<sobczyk> is there a way to not to set default gateway when using VPN i network manager? (I want to use my local internet connection)
<BluesKaj> dinesh_, did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<dinesh_> nope
<dinesh_> how to install it
<dinesh_> i am new to this
<BluesKaj> open a terminal , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras , dinesh_
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> BajK, I'm actually glad to see kpackagekit removed ..been using muon to search the repos for apps and I prefer it's layout
<BajK> I dont like muon at all
<BajK> but fortunately (and I hope it stays) it is in the repisotiry
<BajK> with kubuntu 10.10  kpackgekit got a so nice layout and so good to use
<BajK> even my mom can use it
<BajK> muon is just so old technical
<BajK> it reminds me more of kpackge from kde 3.x
<BluesKaj> heh, I still use synaptic as well
<somekool> hi there
<somekool> I just tried installing kubuntu 11.04. the new GUI installer is nice. but it crashed when I click on the timezone map
<Wolf_22> What's the normal procedure to install something in Kubuntu? Is it "make install"? I
<Wolf_22> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper...
<Tm_T> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii-around> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<Wolf_22> k
<genii-around> ( is for all *buntu)
<Wolf_22> So I just tried to run "make" for ndiswrapper and it gave the following error: "34: *** Cannot find kernel version in /lib/modules/2.6.32-28-generic/build, is it configured?" Anyone have any clue what this means?
<genii-around> I don't know why you're compiling it from source code, when there is a pre-made package available to install in the normal way with the package manager...
<Wolf_22> genii-around: Does that require an internet connection?
<genii-around> Wolf_22: Usually, yes
<Wolf_22> genii-around: I don't have an internet connection on this box I'm trying to install ndiswrapper to.
<genii-around> Wolf_22: There is also apt-offline which creates a list of stuff to download from another computer, you get stuff with that one, transfer it over with usb stick etc then install from that. The catch-22 of course is installing apt-offline without internet
<Wolf_22> genii-around: Thanks for that tip. I was actually thinking about trying to scour Google for an ndiswrapper DEB file to use in hopes of using it to eliminate this make / dependency hazard. What do you think about this?
<genii-around> Wolf_22: Natty deb download: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/all/ndiswrapper-common/download
<Wolf_22> genii-around: Would this work on Maverick?
<genii-around> Wolf_22: 1 sec I'll get that link
<genii-around> Wolf_22: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/ndiswrapper-common/download
<genii-around> Wolf_22: You can also go to the root site http://packages.ubuntu.com/  and search from there
<genii-around> Wolf_22: When you have a deb file to install, is: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Wolf_22> genii-around: You totally rock. I'm off to sneaker this over to the computer now. :) 1 more thing... Should I do the "sudo make uninstall" first?
<genii-around> Wolf_22: If it didn't successfully complete anyhow, probably not
<Wolf_22> genii-around: The reason I ask this is because I ran that command the very first time and it removed the ndiswrapper.ko file from my fresh kubuntu install and it made me paranoid I might have made a mistake.
<genii-around> Wolf_22: If when you run the: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb   command it complains, you can force it to overwrite whatever files were from other packages or places with --force-overwrite
<Wolf_22> genii-around: Okay. Well, let's see what happens with all this... *crosses fingers*
<genii-around> Wolf_22: I usually keep in my kit an USB to 10/100 network adapter for just such occasions, they come in very handy!
<Wolf_22> genii-around: I see where you're coming from. This box I'm getting Kubuntu installed to has been very picky. I first had 8 on it, then upgraded to 9. After my ndiswrapper work with it, the upgrade broke it... So I got frustrated, wiped it with 11. That totally shot it down and I then decided to go back to 10. It installed flawlessly and now I just need to get the wifi working with my Belkin...
<Wolf_22> ...adapter using this ndiswrapper.
<Wolf_22> genii-around: Looks like everything ran fine. :)
<genii-around> Cool
<OerHeks> thank you
<OerHeks> haw do i pair an apple magic trackpad, the BT tool keeps asking me to enter a number, even when i give a manual pin 0000
<OerHeks> example, in dutch http://picpaste.com/pics/bt-AFW5wgYP.1309118333.png
<genii-around> OerHeks: There seems to be something about it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/AppleMagicTrackpad#Pairing_the_Magic_Trackpad
<OerHeks> trusted override..
<Lhyrra> ok, so.. I've had this issue before, still trying to resolve it.  On boot, I get shunted to busybox because "no init found. Try passing init= bootarg"  I remember that I needed to boot from liveCD, but even when I try that, I get the same "no init found" message, and get stuck in busybox.
<Lhyrra> I know there was a way to pause the liveCD boot, and still get it to load.  I know that I need to fsck my main disc, but being stupid, I never wrote down/archived the steps involved.
 * Lhyrra takes a number and waits...
 * Lhyrra hums along with the waiting room muzak
 * Lhyrra goes to get a smoke, will re-ask in a bit?
<Lhyrra> ok, so.. I've had this issue before, still trying to resolve it.  On boot, I get shunted to busybox because "no init found. Try passing init= bootarg"  I remember that I needed to boot from liveCD, but even when I try that, I get the same "no init found" message, and get stuck in busybox.
<Lhyrra> I know there was a way to pause the liveCD boot, and still get it to load.  I know that I need to fsck my main disc, but being stupid, I never wrote down/archived the steps involved.
<galat> Hello guys :]
<Lhyrra> heya galat
<Lhyrra> kinda quiet in here
<galat> Any one can answer techie q? :]
 * Lhyrra points to her question ""Been waiting on a response for mine, unfortunately. Might be because it's a sunday""
<galat> Ok, Lhyrra, maybe I can help you, and maybe just maybe you'll be able to figure out my prob ? :]
<Lhyrra> no promises ^_^
<galat> Worth a try though :]
<Lhyrra> yep.
<Lhyrra> right now I'm trying to get the liveCD to be put on a flash-drive, gonna see if that bypasses the issue enough for me to force a proper fscking of my main disk
<galat> I'm trying to get my kubuntu run setleds when it goes to init 5 (X's)
<galat> Hem, flashdisks under linux... tricky...
<galat> I always had troubles with that.
 * Lhyrra blinks at your question...
<Lhyrra> umm.. try that again, not in Greek? sorry... ^_^
<galat> Okay :D
<galat> Let's see...
<galat> I'm trying to get my [numlock] light on
<Lhyrra> sorry... not the MOST savy when it comes to programming.  I'm better with physical engineering.
<Lhyrra> oh..
<galat> to do that, I need to run setleds on
<Lhyrra> umm.. you sure the wires are good? XD
<galat> yeah
<Lhyrra> ok...
<galat> I can do that by manually pressing the button
<Lhyrra> ie the NU
<galat> still, I would like to have it on by default
<Lhyrra> NUMLOCK one, right?
<Lhyrra> ah..
<galat> together with xdm bringing up
<galat> right
 * Lhyrra sighs..
<Lhyrra> sorry.. this is starting to go too deep for me... I haven't had the time, nor the inclination to dive THAT far into the coding of things.  Usually if a light doesn't go on, I either ignore it, or install a manuual switch to force it on...
<Lhyrra> wish I could be more help.  If you need help re-wiring your house to get the lights on, I can walk you through that! ^_^
<galat> Anyway, thank you for trying :]
<Lhyrra> hehehe, was worth a shot.
<galat> Yeah, I would like that :)
<Lhyrra> oh.. rewiring the house?
<galat> (Honestly, I need to move my light switch together with all the wire-casing from one point of a wall to another :] )
<Lhyrra> hehehe
<OerHeks> Lhyrra, start a live cd/usb, then your unmounted partitions, you can run fsck by following this command. sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1 (only when the partition is sda1)
<Lhyrra> that's not too hard, the trickiest part is shifting the wires.
<galat> I'm kinda left-handed, when it comes to wires, so... gonna be a challenge ;p
<Lhyrra> Heya DerHeks.  Problem is, I can't get my liveCD to boot, I get the damn "no init found" error there too
<Lhyrra> I remember there was something to do as the load-screen is up, some key combo to press that allowed me to get boot options.  Unfortunately, I don't know either the keys, or the option-string
<OerHeks> left shift for entering grub menu ?
<OerHeks> ( during boot)
<Lhyrra> trying...
<Lhyrra> got shunted to busybox again.
<Lhyrra> Rebooting and trying again
<Unit193> Lhyrra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDBootOptions and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Lhyrra> oh.. hello web-links
<Lhyrra> and I got the grub.
<Lhyrra> ok... fun little error message that I'll pass on.. let me copy it to the paster
<OerHeks> :-)
<galat> BRB
<Lhyrra> ok...
<Lhyrra> http://paste.kde.org/88381/
<Lhyrra> that's the fun little error that I get.
<Lhyrra> rebooting to HDD...
<BluesKaj> Lhyrra, did you run it in a tty ? or try a partition editor live cd like gparted to check the disk/partition for errors
<Lhyrra> Sha-zaam! I am live.  Thanks, OerHeks!  now, to figure out why this is happening...
 * Lhyrra blinks
<OerHeks> nice
<Lhyrra> umm... tty?
<Lhyrra> use dumb people speak when it comes to that stuff *laughs* mechanical engineer, not programmer.
<BluesKaj> nm, I shouldn't have suggested that :)
<Lhyrra> hehe, it's ok.. the more I know, the better...
<Lhyrra> so what is tty, and how would you go about using gparted?
<BluesKaj> Lhyrra, on sewcond thought , that tty suggestion wouldn't have worked on an already mounted partition
<BluesKaj> tty is the nterminal without the graphical user interface X running.
<BluesKaj> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Lhyrra> hehehe I only have one partition, my main disk, everything else is usb/cd
<Lhyrra> huh...
<BluesKaj> ok
<Lhyrra> though I probably should check my HDD for errors.. >_>
<BluesKaj> live cd or live partitoner is the best method as OerHeks , suggested
<galat> Lhyrra: and possibly resize your / to get some space for a new partition :]
<galat> BluesKaj: hey, mind a question? :]
<Lhyrra> with only 35gb of space, and me using almost all of it on a monthly basis, I don't have the space to partition off
<BluesKaj> galat, ok ask away
<Lhyrra> his lights ain't working.. XD
<galat> BluesKaj: ok, so here I am, trying to get my [numlock] light automatically on...
<galat> BluesKaj: together with xdm startup
<galat> BluesKaj: I'm thinking to get it on via setleds maybe
<galat> though I have no idea how to make it work
<BluesKaj> galat, hang on..brb
<galat> sure thing
<BluesKaj> galat, are you on kubuntu? . If so , goto kmenu>apps>settings>system settings>input devices>keyboard , turn on number locks
<BluesKaj> and click apply
<galat> Thankk you :]
<BluesKaj> np
<briandw1969> is libdvdcss2 preloaded into Kubuntu 11?
<BluesKaj> briandw1969, yes, if you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<briandw1969> how do i determine that?
<briandw1969> just reinstalled recently
<BluesKaj> open a terminal and do, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<briandw1969> fell free to msg me
<claydoh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Ubuntu 10.04 (i386, amd64), 10.10 and 11.04 (i386, amd64)
<claydoh> arg
<claydoh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=linkto%3A%22RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs%22
<claydoh> doesn't mentio0n libdvdcss being included there
<claydoh> but shows a way to install it
<BluesKaj> claydoh, check the package manager by ntyping in libdvdcss2, see what results
<briandw1969> extras installing now
<briandw1969> wasnt in package manager
<claydoh> it is in medibuntu repos
<briandw1969> and docs i found were for older Ubuntu
<claydoh> but the link i had, the second, gives a quick command to install it
<BluesKaj> briandw1969, no it doesn't show up in the package manager as libdvdcss2 , it will however show  kubuntu-restricted-extras. which contains it
<galat> Bye ppl :] Have a gnite :]
<BluesKaj> oops , I was mistaken briandw1969 , claydoh ...oh well never mind :)
<briandw1969> k installed thru term
<briandw1969> will it show in kpackage now?
<BluesKaj> briandw1969, claydoh I always have the medibuntus repos in my sources.list so I never know exactly where libdvdcss is contained
<BluesKaj> briandw1969, medibuntu ? if so just update & upgrade and it will install
<briandw1969> will see if it works in a bit
<briandw1969> Thanx all
 * BluesKaj vows to check app source details more closely in muon or synaptic , from now on
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: what happened?
<Phosphenes> Hi, how do I kill a running process. I tried doing ps -A | grep amarok and then kill 8202 (the job ID for amarok) but it's still running frozen.
<briandw1969> hey Blues?
<briandw1969> libdvdcss.co.2 is missing?
<briandw1969> opps so.2
<ZweiDrei> My flash player plays videos too fast.
#kubuntu 2012-06-18
<Yankees52> ban me
<Yankees52> please =)
<L3top> Use the N word and prattle on about unity like in #ubuntu and I am sure your request will be fulfilled.
<JMichaelX> so, since upgrading to 12.04, i have a machine in which i can enable audio out, and audio in.... but not both at the same time. has anyone else seen this?
<phoenix_firebrd> muon is missing after update to kde 4.9 beta 2, is it replace by something else?
<charthy> I have .torrent files setup to open in Transmission via the System Settings, but Chromium is opening it in Ktorrent. Why is chromium not following the system settings for application launches?
<charthy> After looking into it more, it has to do magnet links, which are a protocol... so new question:
<charthy> How do I configure the applications used for protocols?
<hanasaki> what hardware mobo/chips/monitor/hdmi?displayport will run at over 1080p?
<hellslinger> basically anything above a Geforce 6 or ATI HD 2xxx series will do
<hanasaki> hellslinger:  what output ? hdmi ? that only goes ot 1080
<hellslinger> all will go to 1080
<charthy> So far, all I have found is program called xdg-open... but I searched in the directories containing its configuration files, and I couldn't find magnet in any of them...
<charthy> at the same time, xdg-open 'magnet:/' opens in ktorrent... how can I configure it to open in transmission?
<hanasaki> hellslinger:  right.  I am looking for over 180p
<hanasaki> 1080p
<hellslinger> I've had even VGA and DVI go over 1080... sounds like another problem
<hellslinger> 1920x1200 and such
<serroba> hello everyone
<serroba> i'm here because i have a problem in my machine and I would like to have some ideas
<serroba> I'm using kubuntu 12.04
<serroba> for some reasons that I don't know my machine is freezing sudenly
<artao> how do i make kubuntu remember window positions plz?? i can't find it anywhere in the settings
<serroba> I have no idea why
<serroba> but absolutely freezing
<serroba> I mean, no ssh, no even ping
<serroba> the xserver no respond, no mouse, no keyboard
<serroba> for the same reason I have no idea what is the problem
<serroba> someone  knows how can I know why is happening that?
<TheAncientGoat> serroba: what does your logs say?
<serroba> what logs???
<serroba> I have to shut down the machine all the time, so I don't have access to dmesg when is happening
<TheAncientGoat> When does it freeze? After boot?
<serroba> mmmm, it is happening at random time
<serroba> i can use the system for a while
<serroba> some days pretty normal
<serroba> others a lot of fails
<serroba> today I have had about 3 freeze
<TheAncientGoat> You can try accessing  /var/log from a livecd if you cannot check them out from inside this install
<TheAncientGoat> When does it freeze normally?
<TheAncientGoat> While browsing the web?
<serroba> some times when I'm browsing
<TheAncientGoat> I can remember having a freezing issue as well, with flash
<serroba> some times when I expose the desktop
<TheAncientGoat> It was the hardware accelleration thing that kept on kpanicing me
<serroba> i have no flash
<serroba> I'm pretty sure is not flash
<TheAncientGoat> What video card/driver do you use?
<TheAncientGoat> And do you use kde with compositing?
<serroba> everything intel:
<TheAncientGoat> hmm
<serroba> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<serroba> 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Panther Point USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)
<serroba> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Panther Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<serroba> yes
<TheAncientGoat> What does your kernel logs say though? If you get to the desktop, you'll definitely have some logs to look through
<serroba> but actually runs pretty good, when is running....
<serroba> yes now I can see the logs
<TheAncientGoat> Darn, gotta go
<serroba> what log in particular??
<serroba> .... ok, thanks anyway
<TheLordOfTime> i installed kde-standard alongside Ubuntu.  how do i uninstall kde and the programs it installed?
<TheLordOfTime> (and only *just* kde)
<Guest67949> hi
<Guest67949> how are you
<surfn> hi
<surfn> what is the name of the function that happens when you press windowskey+space ?
<Tm_T> ...what happens then? nothing happens here
<surfn>  ? click on the desktop, then do it
<Tm_T> surfn: nothing that just pressing a space wouldn't do
<Tm_T> if you can describe what happens to you I might be able to name it
<surfn> Tm_T: sweet
<surfn> Tm_T: no that's right, space only does it
<Tm_T> so you mean krunner?
<surfn> krunner, sweet
<Tm_T> alt+f2 is its global shortcut
<surfn> I'd like to make it universal, so that whenever I press windows+space, that always comes up (or is there another universal binder to bring that up)?
<surfn> how/ where can I change that?
<surfn> thanks btw Tm_T, I'm new to Kubuntu
<Tm_T> surfn: looks like I answered to your question before you asked (:
<surfn> sweet
<surfn> now if only I could remember the names of all the kubuntu progs I've never used before ;)
<surfn> thanks for your help
<Tm_T> surfn: it should suffice if you write the task you want to do
<Tm_T> so, "write" should bring a list of apps for writing
<surfn> hey, while I'm here... is there an OS/X style launcher that's recommended for use
<surfn> Tm_T: cool tip, cheers
<surfn> soz, recommended for use with Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> surfn: there's icon-only taskbar
<Tm_T> which I think does the job you're looking for
<surfn> yeah, but I'd like it to have shortcuts too... and grow like the OS/X launcher...
<Tm_T> surfn: does that
<surfn> k am trying it
<surfn> grow?
<Tm_T> atleast I think it should have an option "show launcher when not running"
<Tm_T> well, they should take their room
<surfn> Tm_T: it's kinda like what I want.  Only not a gooey
<surfn> not as...
<surfn> what is the KDE equivalent of cheese?
<Smurphy> cheese ? with french Baguette, Butter and a good red wine ?
<Tm_T> surfn: what you're trying to do?
<Smurphy> Getting cheese ?
<Smurphy> :}
<surfn> webcam self portrait
<surfn> called photobooth in MacOS
<surfn> called cheese in gnome
<surfn> ;D
<Tm_T> surfn: hmh, don't know about such apps myself, sorry
<jussi> surfn: I think you are looking for kamerka
<jussi> !info kamerka
<ubottu> kamerka (source: kamerka): shiny photo taking application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1 (precise), package size 96 kB, installed size 318 kB
<Riddell> surfn: kamoso
<surfn> thanks jussi and Riddell
<Smurphy> ah - ok. I now know what cheese is. Still prefere the french option though.
<surfn> is there a twitter plasmoid?
<surfn> read: is there a twitter widget for plasma?
<Tm_T> hmm, I think there was if not is
<Tm_T> there's webview widget
<surfn> i cant seem to find it
<Tm_T> surfn: "microblogging"
<surfn> ah
<surfn> thanks Tm_T
<Kvaks> Question: If I set up a sftp:// user mount on a client, all works well except that symlinks on the server are transfered as symlinks, not the content (target of symlink on server). Anyone know if this is possible to change?
<Kvaks> (I want only to share a "shared" folder in which I throw symlinks to the actual content on the server I want shared.)
<alucardromero> Anybody know Quassel really well?  I chose "Opt In" on the Chat Monitor settings, and now it's not monitoring anythign.
<jussi> alucardromero: you didnt op in to anything ?
<alucardromero> Yeah, all the networks that I have in the network list appear by default.
<jussi> alucardromero: you need to add things across to the "show" box
<alucardromero> Yep, I JUST did that as you told me... it works.  But I didn't have to do it by default.  That's weird.
<alucardromero> Thank you.
<surfn> hey, I have the button on my window decoration to go into shade mode... but I really like it when I can do that with the scroll on my mouse... is there any way to set that?
<surfn> got it already, sweet!
<surfn> not easy to find, mind you, but foudn it
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Smurphy> jo
<mydogsnameisrudy> happy monday
<Smurphy> mydogsnameisrudy: blody monday rather ...
<Smurphy> or - hard-monday ()After WeekEnd partying)
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!
<neosb> hi I have a problem with lan, just before turnig off one of my computers everything was fine, but now after logging into fresh kubuntu the same configuration doesn't work - ping tells me that computers are reachable in the network but none of services really works, I use remote desktop and samba, from #ubuntu-pl they told to chec telnet, but it doesn't work too. Could you give me any solution to that kind of issue?
<Smurphy> neosb: check: ~# ifconfig
<Smurphy> what it returns. If it has an IP - make also a: ~# route -n
<Smurphy> to see if there is a default route.
<Smurphy> If that one works - check if the resolver configuration has a Nameserver configured in /etc/resolv.conf
<neosb> Smurphy: everything is in place - nameserver is 127.0.0.1
<BluesKaj> neosb, which kubuntu version?
<neosb> 12.04 - I'm gonna restart 'cos  I did an update - if it won't help I'll be back in time.
<StFS> Hello. I'm having horrible problems with kwallet in Kubuntu 12.04. It's messing up my wireless network access and subversion has stopped working because it's all borked up somehow. Anybody familiar with this problem?
<BluesKaj> StFS, if you want to disable kwalletmanager , open krunner type kwalletmanger>settings>configure kwallet, uncheck "enable kde wallet subsystem"
<invasorzim0101> scanner problem, segfault and cant connect to hp scanner i/o
<ubu_> hallo
<Kvaks> hallo
<ubu_> bekomme meinen scanner zum laufen
<ubu_> hab system neu aufgesetzt weil ich zudem mit dem graka treiber probleme hatte
<ubu_> kennt sich jemand mit brother geräten aus?
<ubu_> step bei spep anleitung wär cool
<ubu_> Kvaks: ?
<Kvaks> keine deutch
<ubu_> ok
<Smurphy> ubu_: Naja - geht schon ... Aber - einfach nen Drucker suchen und konfigurieren.
<Smurphy> In "System Settings" -> "Printer Configuration"
<ubu_> Smurphy: drucken geht, allerdings scanner erkennt er über gimp nicht ;(
<Smurphy> hast du das sane backen installiert ???
<Smurphy> ubu_: Mach mal: scanimage -L
<Smurphy> Da sollte er dir deinen Scanner anzeigen.
<ubu_> im terminal?
<Smurphy> ja - im Terminal
<ubu_> No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,
<ubu_> check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the
<ubu_> sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation
<ubu_> which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
<FloodBotK1> ubu_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubu_> mist das wahr zuviel...
<Smurphy> Ist der Drucker/Scanner ueber USB angeschlossen ?
<ubu_> LAN
<Smurphy> und an ?
<ubu_> jop
<Smurphy> LAn wird nicht klappen. Um den Scanner zu nutzen, musst du da leider USB anschliessen.
<Smurphy> Ich habs noch nicht geschafft einen Scanner vernuenftig ueber LAN anzusprechen.
<ubu_> dafür steht das teil extrem weit weg
<Smurphy> Hmmm. schlecht. Ueber LAN habe ich das noch nie ausprobiert. Sorry.
<ubu_> hmpf
<ubu_> könnten wir das mal schritt für schritt durch gehen?
<ubu_> erstmal welches sane muss ich installieren?
<ubu_> über software center?
<Smurphy> Eigentlich ist da kein Schritt fuer Schritt.
<Smurphy> Ist schon drinnen.
<Smurphy> wenn scanimage installiert ist - hast schonmal alles was benoetigt ist.
<Smurphy> Wenn dann der Scanner per USB Drann ist  erkennt den auch jede Software auf dem System (zumindst bei mir mit einem epson).
<ubu_> ok
<ubu_> also xsane scnaprogramm?
<ubu_> keine geräte erreichbar
<ubu_> mit scanimage -L, auch negativ
<ubu_> muss ich über die weboberfläche vllt noch was einstellen?
<ubu_> Smurphy: noch da?
<Smurphy> Sorry - hab nen Conf-Call grad mit der Firma ;)
<Smurphy> ja - weil nur ueber USB ...
<ubu_> np ;)
<Pingator> hi
<Pingator> I am having problems with firefox tooltips. They disappear faster than I can read them.
<Pingator> I think its caused by the cursor hiding when not moved. The Strange thing is, it doesnt happen on my other computer with kubuntu freshinstall
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: you mean the toolptip shown in the bottom left of the firefox window?
<Pingator> phoenix_firebrd: no i mean every tooltip like the alternative texts for links and images
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: what is your firefox version?
<Pingator> phoenix_firebrd: 13.0 on the freshinstall and waiit
<Pingator> phoenix_firebrd: 13.0 on the freshinstall and the same on the other one
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: if you dont mind purging and reinstalling firefox, can you do it?
<Pingator> i will do that but keep the profile
<Pingator> but
<Pingator> i think its not caused by firefox
<Pingator> on the other machine the cursur disappears after a second when not moved, independent of firefox, on this one it doesnt
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: as far as i know, firefox is a gtk application, anything regarding it should be in dconf
<Pingator> okay firefox is purged and reinstalled with a new profile but its still happening
<Pingator> where is dconf?
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: in the home dir, inside the .cache folder. close firefox  rename it to something else and start firefox and check again
<Pingator> that file is empty
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: what about inside .config?
<Pingator> no such file in there
<Pingator> just a empty config with sample comments in .config/oxygen-gtk
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: are you using oxyen-gtk for the gtk applications theme?
<Pingator> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: goto system settings
<Pingator> done
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: application appearence
<Pingator> also (thats where i just checked
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: gtk +appearance
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: change the widget style to clear looks and restart firefox
<Pingator> k
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: dont forget to press the apply button after this change
<Pingator> still happens
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: wait
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: does this happen with any other browser?
<Pingator> phoenix_firebrd: not with rekonq
<Pingator> will install chromium for test
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: that will be good
<Pingator> chromium has something that looks like a workaround. when the cursor disappears, the tooltip also like in firefox but half a second later it gets redisplayed  if the cursor doesnt appear somewhere
<snevittken> ..."%)§§$§... is it even possible to have the Nepomuk file indexer active without virtuoso-t grabbing up to 80% CPU time (I'm sure it'd take it all if it could)
<sylkey> Hola FloodBotK1
<BarkingFish> evening guys, I have a problem with kmail in my setup. It's just crashed, and I've used the Crash Report Assistant to get a backtrace, but some of the debug symbols are missing.  When I try to install them, the assistant is telling me it can't find debug symbols for "this application" (it's not actually telling me which one I'm looking for.)
<BarkingFish> any ideas on what I can do?
<Pingator> phoenix_firebrd: um I found a difference: the machine with disapp. tooltips had unclutter installed, the fresh one not. but still no luck, its uninstalled and FF restarted but still behaves like that
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: what is the kde versions in both the systems
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: did you restart your system after uninstalling unclutter?>
<lordievader> Good evening
<jors> Hey everyone.  Recently got a barely used notebook for free from a family member.  Specs are Intel T7200 Core 2 Dual-core 2GHz, 2Gb RAM, 60Gb HDD, Intel GMA graphics (crap!) etc etc.  Dunno what to do with it.  Has Xp on it the mo.  Any recommendations for a distro for this machine?  Have no real use for it, was thinking of giving it to a friend as a gift or whatever.... Which distro will fit it whilst being easy to use for someone coming from a windows
<jors> background?
<Pingator> phoenix_firebrd: restart made it, thx
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: yw
<lordievader> jors: Something simple like (K)ubuntu, or linux Mint. Also check this out: http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<jors> @lordievader, thanks for the link.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Pingator> Hi, I just wiped an usbstick with random data directly to the device file. This somehow made it read only. fdisk refuses to write a partition table. Where is this flag and how can I change it?
<SamuraiGhost> Pingator: Did you try parted?
<SamuraiGhost> Pingator: how do you know it's read only?
<Pingator> SamuraiGhost: parted and disk utilty say its read only
<Pingator> fdisk says the device descriptor is missing, wants to write a new one and when instructed to write, it fails
<SamuraiGhost> so writes to the device with dd now fail?
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: the system may mount it ready-only when the filesystem is damaged
<SamuraiGhost> but he should be using the device file, not a filesystem
<SamuraiGhost> it's not mounted right?
<Pingator> yep not mounted
<SamuraiGhost> so it has nothing to do with a filesystem
<Pingator> its /yes
<SamuraiGhost> do dd writes to the device fail?
<phoenix_firebrd> in that case check for root privilege
<SamuraiGhost> yeah, are you using sudo?
<Pingator> um yes its just /dev/sde and when trying again with dd it writes 135 mb and then stops
<Pingator> yes sudo -i session
<SamuraiGhost> I've seen some failing flash drives behave similar
<SamuraiGhost> try writing zeros to it and try again
<Pingator> where can I get zeros?
<Pingator> in case of dd
<phoenix_firebrd> Pingator: goto India :)
<SamuraiGhost> Pingator:  /dev/zero
<Pingator> lol
<Pingator> nice 2gb written
<SamuraiGhost> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/dev bs=4k
<SamuraiGhost> the bs=4k usually makes it go faster
<Pingator> fdisk writes again thx SamuraiGhost
<SamuraiGhost> cool :)
<SamuraiGhost> I'd run badblocks on it if I were you
<SamuraiGhost> sounds like something isn't right with the flash drive
<Pingator> badblocks -v tells everything ok
<Pingator> is there a tool for device information like hdparm for usbsticks?
<SamuraiGhost|2> this will write random data, then go back and read it from the device and verify it: sudo badblocks -w -t random -v -s /path/to/device
<SamuraiGhost> it's distructive btw
<SamuraiGhost> so be careful
<Pingator> there is nothing important on it. It finished in 1 second without errors
<SamuraiGhost> that command finished in one second? O_o
<SamuraiGhost> 2GB?
<SamuraiGhost> it should not be that fast
<Pingator> dd zero to device also in about 1 second
<SamuraiGhost> 2TB?
<SamuraiGhost> err GB?
<Pingator> yes
<SamuraiGhost> yeah, something isnt right
<SamuraiGhost> it's probably a much lower capacity than it should be
<SamuraiGhost> also a sign of bad flash drives
<Pingator> when i got it i did a read benchmark on it where the speed was really inconsistent, for some parts about 20 mb/s and for some about 9mb/s but nothing that looks like its caused by a cache
<Pingator> write was similar but i dont remember the numbers
<SamuraiGhost> well think how long 20MB/s would take to cover all 2GB.
<SamuraiGhost> it should take way longer than a second lol
<Pingator> maybe the zero overwrite tweaked it to over 9000
<SamuraiGhost> It would be nice if USB flash drives had something like smart
<SamuraiGhost> as far as I know there isn't a way to find out what's going on internally
<Pingator> the filesystem works when created and mounted but then i replugged the stick and its read only with garbage on it again. looks like the entire device was cached in ram
<Pingator> meh
<L3top> Did you unmount it cleanly?
<L3top> or just yank it out?
<Pingator> umount then replugged
<Pingator> i just found a thread about an ro/rw switch under the cover of some cheap sticks but how could i have triggered it
<Pingator> bad thing is that this cover is a single piece of rubber
<SamuraiGhost> Pingator: I think it's broken.  I've had 2 or 3 usb flash drives fail with exactly the same problems you described.
<SamuraiGhost> try it on some other machines and see if there is anything different
<Pingator> has one of them had the device id for Transcend JetFlash?
<SamuraiGhost> I don't remember, it's been a while since I had any fail
<SamuraiGhost> and I didn't care too much since they were small capacity
<Pingator> this one was 4gb
<SamuraiGhost> :x
<SamuraiGhost> any warranty?
<Pingator> no i got it for free, so no big loss but its annoying that it fails when i want to use it
<SamuraiGhost> That's why I run badblocks on new drives
<SamuraiGhost> so it fails before I use it :)
<Pingator> ive still got a 8gb one but it it has a metal case which is so bulky that it doesnt fit in the place where my usb ports are
<Pingator> shape of a key, 4 cm width
<Pingator> well then its night now and i can go salvage my booty
#kubuntu 2012-06-19
<max> hi
<ubuntu__> can anyone tell how to configure X for nvidia driver
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> this crontab: 25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily ) means that i should start at 6:25, right? but it is starting now.. 7:21
<frogonwheels_> ubuntu__: what's going wrong?
<ubuntu__> i installed nvidia drivers and now the X doesn't start
<python> hi
<frogonwheels_> ubuntu__: errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ?
<ubuntu__> yes
<frogonwheels_> ubuntu__:  use a !pastebin
<frogonwheels_> ubuntu__: ok. sounds like you need to read up on how to ask a question in irc :)
<ubuntu__> frogonwheels: i m sorry was getting the log file
<ubuntu__> http://pastebin.com/J91t9RM8
<frogonwheels_> [   144.809] (EE) No devices detected.
<frogonwheels_> ubuntu__: ^^  I suspect this might have something to do with it.  Have you loaded the nvidia modules?
<ubuntu__> i installed nvidia drivers from the terminal and then i did an update and restarted the laptop...X didn't start
<ubuntu__> so right now i m using live usb
<frogonwheels_> so which modules did that load  (looks like  nvidia-173   or something)
<frogonwheels_> ?
<frogonwheels_> did you install nvidia-current  package?
<ubuntu__> yes i installed it and i have nvidia-current folders too in lib
<frogonwheels_> ubuntu__: lsmod | grep nvidia  ??
<ubuntu__> i am afraid i didn't do that
<frogonwheels_> ubuntu__: anything  in dmesg  about nvidia?
<ubuntu__> can u explain
<frogonwheels_> ubuntu__:   dmesg | grep -i nvidia    are there any errors?
<ubuntu__> i will have to do it
<ubuntu__> cuz as of now
<ubuntu__> i m using it through the live usb
<frogonwheels_> ubuntu__: I mean X didn't find any nvidia screens, so possibly the module didn't load, or there were errors loading the module
<ubuntu__> i suspect the module didn't load
<frogonwheels_> ubuntu__: ok. well have a look-see and report back.  I'd put it all in one pastebin so if I'm not here somebody else can take over
<ubuntu__> its like i guess nvidia module is not loading automatically on startup
<frogonwheels_> ubuntu__: well the other thing is, that if the nvidia module doesn't load.. try sudo modprobe nvidia  (or whatever the module is called)
<frogonwheels_> ubuntu__: and see in log for any errors generated /var/log/message ? or /var/log/kern.log
<ubuntu__> i tried doing this...but i guess the name is not nvidia.....how to find the name of the module?
<frogonwheels_> ubuntu__: if that loads it up, yo might need to modify /etc/modules
<frogonwheels_> ubuntu__: modules are in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/
<frogonwheels_> ubuntu__:  find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ -iname '*nvid*'
<frogonwheels_> ubuntu__: sorry - both my *ubuntu boxes are ATI now
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> i'll just check that
<thechris> for kubuntu 11.10, is there any way to get ipod compatibility.  -- specifically, this all worked in the past and no longer does.
<thechris> for example, gtkpod, not useable.  amarok, also doesn't work.  rhythmbox, no good.  banshee doesn't even start
<Julian69> wesh
<Julian69> sa zone....
<iHarp> is it possible to upgrade mac firmware while only having linux installed? Other than virtual machine?
<Hganavak> Can someone tell me why I cant get my windows to fully maximise?
<schprem> hello
<schprem> my user account password is lost, and I cant update system or anything else where password is required. searched google for solution but failed. please give me some link or explenation how to reset my acc password.  Im using Kubuntu 11.10
<schprem> tnx
<FloodBotK1> schprem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest61268> hi i hope someone can help. I've set up a webdav folder on my kubuntu system which works great. however the filetypes or mimes are recognised. a few are like .doc etc opens in libre office, but .svg and other ones I can't get to be recognised. even if i set them in file type properties, when i open the folder again they don't have an associated application...
<Wizard> Guest61268: As far as I remember most of mimes are being recognized by actual content.
<Wizard> Guest61268: I remember konqueror in KDE 3.5 had some options for remote content, I'm not sure how things look today.
<Mamarok> Guest61268: are you sure you have an actual vector graphic program installed that can open svg?
<Guest61268> Wizard: thanks - i've had a look in file associations menu etc but not sure what i need to add...
<Guest61268> Mamarok: yes, it's not just svgs, but trl and lots of other filetypes that work fine on the local machine and open in the right apps
<Guest61268> it's just when i'm in the webdav folder in dolphin they don't open in the right apps
<Guest61268> it must prefix them somehow or something
<Mamarok> shouldn't be necessary, as the KIO file takes care of that
<Wizard> Maybe something is broken. Guest61268, this looks like a bug, please, check launchpad or KDE's bugzilla. Maybe somebody've already reported it.
<Mamarok> KIO client actually
<Mamarok> it would be a bug against the kio_http
<Mamarok> I can't find a bug report, neither against dolphin nor against kio_http
<Mamarok> in bugs.kde.org that is
<achille> hi guys !!!
<Peace-> hi
<apps> can someone tell me what exactly i need to do in order to install the reqd KDE environment on ubuntu? I have gone through all the pages of support but i am geting some random errors
<ikonia> apps: kubuntu-desktop package, that is all
<apps> link?
<ikonia> apps: it will install everything you need from that
<ikonia> apps: open the package maanger, search for kubuntu-desktop click install
<apps> its already there in UBUNTU?
<ikonia> apps: ues
<ikonia> yes
<apps> will it be enough for me to install okular?
<ikonia> apps: kubuntu-desktop will install the full kde desktop environment
<apps> how exactly do i get to package manager?
<ikonia> apps: open software center
<ikonia> search for kubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> click install
<apps> ikonia : thanks
<apps> ikonia : is it "Kubuntu plasma desktop/netbook system"?
<ikonia> no idea, the package is kubuntu-desktop, if in doubt "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<bazhang> !find plasma-desktop
<ubottu> Found: plasma-desktop, kde-plasma-desktop, plasma-desktopthemes-artwork
<SpenserWilde>  Hi all.
<SpenserWilde> I am trying to transfer files from my Android 3.2.77 (3.2.1) device to my Kubuntu Linux Laptop.
<SpenserWilde> I have installed and set up mptfs, but still nothing seemed to have changed.
<SpenserWilde> What else do I need to do?
<power> any mint user 12 kde
<power>  in mint kde 12 shut down speed is too slow any idea to improve it?
<ikonia> power: ask the mint support team
<ikonia> !mint | power
<ubottu> power: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<power> <ubottu> what?
<ikonia> power: ubottu is a bot informing you where the mint support channel is and on what network it's on
<power> i know where it is
<power> thanks all
<ikonia> welcome
<apps> i downloaded and installed KDE-DESKTOP from ubuntu software Center. Is that enough to download and compile 'OKULAR'?
<apps> Also, how do i switch to plasma desktop?
<Peace-> apps:
<apps> Peace- : yes?
<Peace-> apps:  sudo apt-get build-dep okular
<Peace-> that is enough to compile okular
<Peace-> at the login choose kde desktop
<Peace-> o kde workspace
<Peace-> before login i meant
<apps> Peace- : http://okular.kde.org/download.php. Please go to the end of the page. Does the step you mentioned do all the 8 steps mentioned under the sub heading 'okular'?
<Peace-> i know how to compile okular
<apps> Peace- :Thats not what i meant.
<Peace-> you need to download the dependeces => rthen  you can download source code and compile i t
<apps> does the step you mentioned do all that?
<apps> Peace-
<Peace-> sudo apt-get build-dep okular      #this download and install all the dependeces to compile okular
<apps> Peace- : Thanks a lot
<Peace-> apps: after you did that you can follow what you posted before
<apps> Peace- : what exactly?
<apps> Peace- : What exactly did you mean by that?
<apps> Peace- : Where exactly do i find the source for okuar? I need to work on it?
<hateball> apps: apt-get source okular
<Peace-> apps: git clone git://anongit.kde.org/okular
<Peace-> on konsole
<Peace-> of course you need git to download
<Peace-> so sudo apt-get install git-core
<apps> Peace- : I have downloaded git. Now once i make changes to okular code how do i compile it again?
<Peace-> as before
<Peace-> git clone git://anongit.kde.org/okular
<Peace-> cd okular
<Peace-> mkdir build
<Peace-> cd build
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/path/to/your/kde4/install/dir ..
<apps> Peace- : Ok for private chat?
<Peace-> nope because i have to go
<apps> no my problem was that i couldnt do the cmake statment
<apps> that was my original problem
<hateball> have you installed cmake then
<Peace-> if you have not all dependences cmake would give you error
<Peace-> and of course you need cmake
<apps> hateball: how exactly must i install cmake?
<hateball> apt-get install cmake
<apps> hateball: And uninstall Okular that i got from "sudo apt-get build-dep okular"?
<apps> Anyone....how do i uninstall Okular that i got from "sudo apt-get build-dep okular"?
<ikonia> apps: why are you tyring to compile okular ?
<apps> need to work on it
<apps> ikonia:
<ikonia> what do you mean you need to work on it ?
<apps> ikonia: make changes to source and compile
<ikonia> apps: with respect, how can you expect to make changes to it if you are not at a level where you have any understanding of how to compile something ?
<apps> ikonia: i know i intend on learning over a couple of months. i dont need to get it done by tomorrow
<ikonia> apps: okular is not a good learning tool, start with something small and simple
<apps> ikonia: are u okay with a private chat?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<ikonia> apps: there isn't a need for a private chat,
<ikonia> hello BluesKaj
<surbiks> hi
<surbiks> how can i create .deb package from source code ??
<apps> ikonia : anyway can you tell me how to uninstall 'okular'?
<ikonia> surbiks: that's quite a complex process
<BluesKaj> hey ikonia
<ikonia> apps: open the package manager, search for okular, click remove/uninstall
<surbiks> ikonia :what ??
<ikonia> surbiks: that's quite a complex process
<surbiks> ikonia : Solution is not easy?
<ikonia> surbiks: no, it's quite a learning curve
<surbiks> ok but i want to create no idea ??
<ikonia> surbiks: it's well documented on the ubuntu wiki
<ikonia> it's not something that can just be told you have to read/learn/understand
<BluesKaj> surbiks https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<cleiton> help with hplip: can't communicate with printer, however I think I narrowed the issue. The problem is non unicode strings on the printer serial, so every application crashes trying to communicate. Can you tell me how to fix this?
<Harmonium> Hello. I've got a problem: I've just upgraded to Precise and my screen refresh rate resets to 60Hz down from 85 every time I log in. I'm adjusting it with nvidia-settings, which worked fine before. Any idea?
<hateball> Harmonium: are you running it with sudo?
<Harmonium> hateball: yes. It also has an option to write the config into xorg.conf, which I tried, but it's of no use. It reverts back, even by logging off, not to mention restarting.
<hateball> Harmonium: Ok
<hateball> Not much help here I guess, the only nVidia device I use is this machine and I run at 50hz :p
<Harmonium> Well, I have a CRT monitor and at 60Hz it's not usable or my eyes will bleed. It was at 85Hz before the upgrade. I guess it could've gone worse, according to some complaints I've seen.
<BluesKaj> Harmonium, which nvidia card ? . My 7600gt doesn't allow anything over 54hz , how much tyhat has to do with the monitor's capabilities is a mystery to me.
<Hamra> Harmonium: what is the problem? i use nvidia here
<Hamra> i have 9400, it allows only 60 at 1280x1024, but allows 85hz on 1024x768
<Harmonium> It's a GeForce GT 430. It was working well in 11.10. The refresh rate won't stay in the setting I want it.
<Climber> hi!
<Harmonium> It's a simple problem to explain. It *looks* like a setting that's not getting saved. But other than sudo it, I don't know much more.
<Hamra> set the refresh rate to whatever you want, ask it to save xorg.conf, but not to its usual place, any temporary place, and use pastebin to show us the content of this saved xorg.conf
<Harmonium> Alright. Never used pastebin before. Is this right? http://pastebin.com/wpqNgcPY
<Hamra> alright, you have a line that reads  : Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024_85 +0+0; 1280x1024 +0+0"
<Hamra> change it to become: Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024_85 +0+0"
<Hamra> and save the file (using sudo) to its usualy place, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hamra> and check if the screen starts at 85Hz everytime afterwards
<Harmonium> Hamra: OK, I just did that. As soon as a background process I got running stops, I'll restart and check it out. Thanks for your help. :)
<Hamra> you're welcome :)
<Hamra> Harmonium: just to be safe, what usually happens with you, is after a reboot, or X restart, your screen goes back to low refresh rate... but when you manually set it to 85Hz, it accepts it and works fine with it, right?
<Harmonium> Both restarting the machine or just logging out back to GDM/KDM reset the refresh rate back to 60; but if I set it to 85 it remains that way till I log out.
<Hamra> alright, sounds good... checking because the last thing we want is a forced refresh rate that doesnt actually work...
<Harmonium> Hamra: logging off didn't work. The problem is still there. But the xorg.conf setting is remains changed (ie, it didn't revert back to how it was)
 * BluesKaj thinks this an interesting discussion , but wonders how the monitor frame rates are affected
 * Hamra is confused
<Harmonium> I didn't actually reboot. Just logged off and back on. Should I restart the machine?
<Hamra> no, not necessarily, logging off restarts the X server
<Hamra> can you pastebin the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Harmonium> That's what I thought, but I was expecting to be wrong.
<Harmonium> The file is rather long and it goes a bit back. How much should I paste?
<Hamra> the last 50 lines, i guess
<Harmonium> There it is: http://pastebin.com/fRUuq1mm This one I don't understand, though.
<Hamra> nothing of value i'm afraid, can you pastebin the entire file?
<Harmonium> OK, here's the whole file: http://pastebin.com/8LTisX3H
<Hamra> lines 142 and 143 explain it
<Hamra> though i have no idea how to disabled EDID
<Hamra> in short, your screen is telling the driver it cant support 85 Hz, yet it doesnt mind it when set :S
<Hamra> and i'm afraid i have to go...
<Harmonium> Oh, OK. Thanks for your help! I guess I can look into it now.
<BluesKaj> Harmonium, are trying to set up the higher refresh rate to give your games cleaner images during the action? I'm just curious.
<BluesKaj> oh well, too late ..odd that the tab auto finished his nick after he left tho
<shadowdf> boa tarde
<BluesKaj> !br |  shadowdf
<ubottu> shadowdf: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> BBL
<shadowdf> which channel the kubuntu Brazil??
<bazhang> !br | shadowdf
<ubottu> shadowdf: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<faglnar> Hi, how can I get entire Desktop on X over ssh? Single applications already work
<lucheol> Hi
<lucheol> Any Brazilian?
<bazhang> !br | lucheol
<ubottu> lucheol: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Guest14646> hi, trying to solve a problem for a friend  and yet getting nowhere fast....  my friend formatted a usb flash drive to fat 32.. if im aware thats for windows os
<Guest14646> the flash drive itself is a sandisk cruzzer.. it has no lockable methods attached to the device...
<Guest14646> what were trying to doi.. is fix it so it can mount writtable instead of read only..
<evilytwisted> doing chmod /dev/sdb1 doesnt work
<evilytwisted> nor obtaining root access and changing the file device directly..
<raj> hello everyone.
<raj> i am having a problem installing flash player in kubuntu 12.04, can any one help me?
<raj> i installed kubuntu 12.04 yesterday, i cant figure out how to install flash player.
<raj> help help help help help help help help help ........................................................
<raj> ANYBODY THERE ...................................................
<jussi> patience raj
<raj> OK
<jussi> raj: open the package manager (muon). search for flash, click install
<raj> its already installed
<raj> but its not working
<raj> jussi: status says its already installed
<jussi> raj: which site are you having trouble with? and have you restarted your browser since...
<lordievader> Good evening
<morgajel> hey guys, I'm having issues with a lenovo T410 laptop not wanting to connecto to my projector via the external monitor port; any suggestions for getting them to play nice?
<lordievader> Hey morgajel what does xrandr say about the projector, does he see it?
<morgajel> Display and Monitor in system settings is only showing the local screen, as if it doesn't see the video port or attached projector at all
<morgajel> xrandr -q shows only the local screen
<jussi> morgajel: which graphics card?
<lordievader> morgajel: And without any arguments? Only show the local screen not any other connection?
<morgajel> jussi: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [NVS 3100M] (rev a2)
<morgajel> lordievader: same thing, just the default screen and a listing of it's configurations
<jussi> morgajel: and have you got nvidia drivers? or using nouveau?
<lordievader> morgajel: No other disconnected connections either? Have you installed the nvidia driver?
<morgajel> jussi: using the nvidia drivers
<morgajel> hrm... let me check somehting
<jussi> morgajel: tried the nvidia utility?
<lordievader> morgajel: You cannot enable it in the nvidia x server config utility?
<jussi> (nvidia-settings)
<morgajel> that's what I'm checking
<morgajel> BINGO
<jussi> :D
<jussi> just remember what linus said about nvidia... ;)
<morgajel> yeah, I know
<lordievader> I'm watching the Q&A right now.
<rottingdead> Heya's..
<Joit> hi rottingdead
<Joit> are you dead or rotten or some of both?
<rottingdead> Some of both, hehe.
<Joit> :D. anything else ok?
<rottingdead> Of course..  Decided to dual boot, and somewhat advanced with fdisk, but got stumped on the Extended part, so I let Kubuntu do it..
<Joit> well, i usual make a seperate partition for home another for the system, that way i can install anytime a new system
<Joit> without  touching my home
<Joit> and still a bit of swap
<rottingdead> Joit: Yeah, I have Windows on /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2, Win7 uses 2 partitions, I made an Extended on /dev/sda3, but perhaps I'm supposed to choose partition 2 to make the Extended ?
<rottingdead> I'm normally a Gentooer, but don't feel like waiting hours for that, heh..  Slow dual core cpu, 2.7 Ghz CPU.
<Joit> what do you have at sda2, just datas?
<rottingdead> /dev/sda2 is the main Windows, C:\ D:\, etc., etc.
<rottingdead> sda1 is the backup partition or something Windows makes.
<Joit> i know w2k it made a little partition for its system, but its a to small partition to make another extended there
<rottingdead> Despite the fact Gentoo installs from Sources, it's not really that bad, all about optimizations.
<rottingdead> I used to have a second hard drive, but it decided to say, "Failure is imminent." =(.
<Joit> i didnt try it before, i like the amount of kubuntu, and that enough peoples work on it
<Joit> *gentoo
<rottingdead> Is Canonical going to start charging?  I think I heard that somewhere, which they can't, it would be illegal, do to it being GPL'ed.
<Joit> i cant answer that sorry
<rottingdead> Joit: Yeah, who knows, I think I heard something about that, or I was just dreaming one day, lfao.
<rottingdead> lmfao**
<Joit>  /me forces chanserv to randomly poking arund
<rottingdead> Guess I'll head to google on the fdisk extended partioning.
<Joit> yeah, and not sure, if fdisk care if there are datas on the new space or not
<Joit> someone mentioned once, he could manage it, to mess up his space
<rottingdead> Didn't realizee this, but fdisk goes by cylinders..  I don't know a lot lot about fdisk, just how to make 4 primary partitions, but trying to keep my Windows Partitions.
<rottingdead> I guess I can make a new primary make that my /boot, and make the 4Th primary my extended, no ?
<rottingdead> What I waas trying is just making an Extended on /dev/sda3 as 150Gib..
<rottingdead> Oh oh, I do use up all 3 first, then on /dev/sda4 make that my Extended.
<randomUser849348> Hello, if this is not the place to ask, please point me in the right direction so that I don't break any rules, thank you. I got 2x 5770's in Crossfire mode, and I have two monitors. One main monitor connected to the DVI output (Catalyst identifies it as monitor 2), and a secondary monitor (TV) connected to the HDMI output, all on the same card (Catalyst identifies it as monitor 1). However, I seem to be unable to simply "swap" the monitors,
<randomUser849348> using the extend feature. It will only use my TV as the primary monitor when using the extend feature, or have the Plasma "bar" on the secondary (TV) monitor and the Plasma "Widgets" on the main monitor (DVI).  In windows, this is a non issue as Catalyst simply configures it as to I have my DVI monitor as my main, and my HDMI monitor is an extension of that. Why can't I do the same in Kubuntu 12.04? Is there a workaround for this?
#kubuntu 2012-06-20
<brian___> ummmmm, i just installed kubuntu for the first time....
<brian___> and muon doesnt work at all
<brian___> The package system could not be initialized, your configuration may be broken.for every installation option
<brian___> this is a little wacky
<skierpage> should I repartition my MacBook Pro to run Kubuntu, or just run Kubuntu in a VirtualBox VM?
<mokush> do the user avatar images work for you guys in kdm?
<skierpage> I boot Kubuntu on my desktop so I was going to repartition the Mac and dual-boot, but now I wonder.
<Smurphy> I use my mac-mini under KUbuntu only. Have Mac OS-X only on it for iTunes ... :(
<python> when i try to edit  my resolv.conf file using vim it says error: the file cannot be modified
<Smurphy> python: how about sudo ?
<python> Smurphy: i tried as root
<skierpage> Smurphy, OK I'm going for it, using mostly http://lifehacker.com/5531037/how-to-triple+boot-your-mac-with-windows-and-linux-no-boot-camp-required
<Smurphy> python: Chcek if the OS filesystem is mounted read-only
<skierpage> I downloaded kubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso and put it on a flash drive, but now I see there's a special kubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso "adjusted to work properly on Mac systems". Hmm.
<Smurphy> skierpage: take that one ... :}
<Smurphy> skierpage: that's when and a little bit how I hda done it. http://stargate.solsys.org/mod.php?mod=blog&op=view&view=174&expand=yes
<brittyboi> hello everyone
<python> Smurphy: i remember now that i had changed the file attribute..
<britt_> Has anyone else noticed in the 4.9 beta that some of the taskbar icons are are too large?
<Smurphy> python: you should be able to fix it then :}
<britt_> lol I wish. I'm not much of a developer
<skierpage> Smurphy, which one is "that one"?  You mean only the +mac.iso will boot from USB Flash, even with rEFIt?
<aetoxx> How can I change the open terminal here action as a user without root rights?
<Smurphy> skierpage: don't know. I just know I had some major and big issues to get the mac running nicely. -> http://stargate.solsys.org/mod.php?mod=faq&op=extlist&topicid=27&expand=yes
<skierpage> Hold down option and restart, and the Mac offered to do EFI boot from the flash drive. So now I'm at the grub version 1.99-21ubuntu3 prompt
<Smurphy> good ... :}
<jpjacobs> Hi! I'm running Kubuntu 12.04 and experiencing pretty random malfunctions with KDE. Programs randomly crash (like plasma desktop, krunner, ...) or don't open (dolphin), or the activities popup pannel stops responding, ...
<jpjacobs> The worst is that most problems are not reproducible (though they happen quite often).
<Smurphy> jpjacobs: Check out the .xsession-errors file - maybe you'll find a hint on what is wrong.
<Smurphy> You applied all the update correctly ?
<jpjacobs> There's nothing in dmesg or logs either
<jpjacobs> Smurphy: I'm all up to date with the repos
<Smurphy> jpjacobs: you checked the .xsession-errors file ?
<jpjacobs> there's lots of stuff... I'll paste it
<Smurphy> jpjacobs: pastbin ?
<jpjacobs> codepad.org/60RrcQOO
<jpjacobs> sure
<jpjacobs> I really really like kde and kubuntu , but these things are driving me crazy. Makes me consider fluxbox as an option.
<aetoxx> Where is ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals documented?
<Smurphy> plasma-desktop(2107)/libplasma Plasma::isPluginVersionCompatible: unversioned plugin detected, may result in instability
<Smurphy> ?
<aetoxx> Or where is some command line application documented which modifies these values?
<Smurphy> aetoxx: Try stopping the kmix app...
<aetoxx> Smurphy, you are talking to the wrong person.
<Smurphy> aetoxx: Sorry ...
<Smurphy> jpjacobs: y stopping the kmix app, and disable the Desktop effects to see if it stabilizes KDE.
<BeRoots> \* un test\*
<jpjacobs> Smurphy: ok, I'll give it a go. (btw the dolphin that wouldn't surface has surfaced after a long long time :))
<Smurphy> jpjacobs: Ah. Hold on. How long agog did you do your install ???
<Smurphy> Check if th Desktop Search file indexing is finished or not.
<skierpage> Smurphy, even the kubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso gives "Boot error", whether I boot it from Mac bootloader or rEFIt.
<skierpage> Either my USB flash drive is messed up, or I should try Fedora that has a better boot loader, or I take the hardware back. Thanks anyway.
<Smurphy> skierpage: you have an external DVD Drive you cann hook up ? Try that one.
<Smurphy> jpjacobs: If the file indexing is running, it takes up resources drastically... I configured it to only index a specific directory
<skierpage> Smurphy, this has a built-in slot. Good idea, burn a DVD
<Smurphy> :}
<jpjacobs> Smurphy: I installed it when the previous version came out. Then did an upgrade to 12.04
<jpjacobs> Smurphy: I disabled file indexing because that was running to often to my taste.
<jpjacobs> and squandering resources
<Smurphy> ack.
<jpjacobs> So what's with the version, was this a known problem with the previous one?
<viktor_> Hola
<viktor_> hola?
<viktor_> alguien podria decirme si sabe porque wine no me abre las aplicaciones?
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<viktor_> wine no me abre aTagged : public, reality, outdoor, hardcore, more tags. Show and post comment (0)slgunas aplicacione
<viktor_> alguien sabe porque?
<DoctorPepper> viktor_:  speak english please ,  not all people  understand spannish in  here
<viktor_> ok sorry. Ive got problems with Wine
<viktor_> dont open .exe files
<viktor_> loading and then close...
<DoctorPepper> which application  are you trying to run
<viktor_> im only try to install one game. Warcraft.exe
<viktor_> but it appear too with another apps
<viktor_> loading an instant and then close
<DoctorPepper> sorry  i dont play any games so  cant really help you
<skierpage> burned kubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso  to CD-R, rebooted Mac with c key held down, CD-R whirs away, then stops with blank screen and flashing cursor :-(
<Smurphy> Hold on ...
<Smurphy> give the bootloader the "nomodeset" option.
<Smurphy> just rebooting my mac mini under linux to check (Update/sync  just finished).
<skierpage> what "bootloader" is this, rEFIt?
<viktor_>  i need help for install Jdownloader
<viktor_> somebody help me in a moment?
<skierpage> with CD inserted, rEFIt shows "Boot legacy OS from HD". Maybe rEFIt isn't compatible with a 2012 MBP 9,1.
<skierpage> Oh well, goodnight all
<Smurphy> yes. That's what I'm using.
<Smurphy> nomodeset on the grub loader kernel parameter list
<Smurphy> skierpage: that us possible.
<skierpage> Smurphy, so you modified the CD image?  Is there some way to issue grub commands while booting from CD?
<viktor_> no help¿¿
<hateball> skierpage: Press F6
<skierpage> hateball, holding down F6 after choosing to boot the MBP from CD-R didn't seem to do anything, maybe I have to press Fn+F6 or something. All I ever get is blank screen and flashing cursor.
<hateball> skierpage: I was assuming you were at the boot options page, there you should be able to press F6 to enter custom grub options
<skierpage> hateball, if you mean the usual linux boot menu, no I never see that. The CD-R whirs, but I never see any text mode stuff at all.
<hateball> Aha ok. Well I've no experience with Macs, so I'm backing off :)
<skierpage> I gotta sleep. Thanks everyone anyway. I seem to be the first MacBook Pro 9,1 owner to try Ubuntu.
<viktor_> i cant install jdownliader
<viktor_> please
<viktor_> help!!
<szal> viktor_: details please
<viktor_> i cant install jdownloader
<szal> why not?
<viktor_> i open Konsole and write lines: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<viktor_> then i write:  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install jdownloader
<viktor_> and dont appear in Muon soft. center
<szal> [13:28:46] <viktor_> then i write:  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install jdownloader <- if that didn't produce an error, then you have JDownloader installed now
<viktor_> no
<viktor_> jdownloader doesnt appear in my apps list
<viktor_> i try again and i say you the progress ok?
<viktor_> http://pastebin.com/UYuYuQfg
<viktor_> u there?
<viktor_> i pàste the progress in a pastebin link
<viktor_> hi
<viktor_> wine dont open my apss ¬¬
<viktor_> hi
<viktor_> nobody here?
<viktor_> omg... shit irc...
<viktor_> bye
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<viktor_> Cannot open sound output device.
<viktor_> gconfaudiosink
<viktor_> GStreamer cannot output audio for playback (Error T:2142)
<viktor_> please help
<BluesKaj> viktor_, check for alsa drivers by doing , sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils , in the terminal
<viktor_> problem solve but continue the error message
<viktor_> is transcribe program
<viktor_> i try to open a song but the program close repently
<BluesKaj> viktor_, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<UbuntuSGS> Hey Guys...
<UbuntuSGS> GE
<gabraff> how do i repare broken packages?
<mydogsnameisrudy> gabraff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<AlexZion> hi everyone , I'm using kubuntu 11.10 and since few days I haven't anymore kwin effects on my desk, but on system settings it's still activated ...., how can be possible ?
<BluesKaj_> AlexZion:  have you updated/upgraded lately ?
<AlexZion> yeah BluesKaj_ I upgraded the all system , I do it every day if there are upgrade ....
<AlexZion> well actually I'm on a particular machine with nvidia optimus technology , so probably the problem is there .....
<AlexZion> I found the problem BluesKaj_ , during the upgrade automatically change the composition type to xRender , now I changed it to OpenGL and it works perfect like before ...
<skramer_> I have one strange problem since I upgraded my laptop to Kubuntu 12.04: whenever I close laptop lid & later I open it to continue working, at least one of the open apps has crashed. Sometimes it´s rekonq or Kontact, seldom it´s Kopete. Often the whole plasa-desktop crashes.
<skramer_> Unfortunately, I could not find anything related on the web except removing /var/tmp/kdecache-MYUSER which did not help :-(
<skramer_> So does anybody have any  idea what else I could do to solve that problem?
<BluesKaj_> AlexZion:  thanks , good to know
<mydogsnameisrudy> skramer_:  have you looked at power managment it might be turning it off ... i had problem with network
<skramer_> mydogsnameisrudy: maybe I should un-check "lock screen after ...."?
<mydogsnameisrudy> skramer_:  i had to mess with it but ya try it
<skramer_> Very often I also have plasma-desktop crashing immediately after start of KDE, not sure if it is related...
<BluesKaj_> skramer_:  I have to ask , have you updated/upgraded lately , you may have unconfigured plasma dependencies
<skramer_> BluesKaj_: yes, I upgraded from 11.10
<skramer_> BluesKaj_: but how do I find out if there are such unconfigured plasma dependencies? Apt did not complain about anything...
<BluesKaj_> skramer_:  in the terminal , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<skramer_> BluesKaj_: gives no error, though...
<BluesKaj_> were there any pkg upgrades , skramer_ ?
<skramer_> BluesKaj_: no upgrades. Actually, I did the upgrade in early May already. And it went without any problem...
<skramer_> BluesKaj_: by now, I´m already running latest KDE 4.8.4
<BluesKaj_> skramer_:  that could explain it..4.8.4 on 12.04 is somewhat unstable ,especially the plasma desktop etc
<aeiou> when i am compiling and doing"make installl" in terminal, i am getting an error of "require administration previleges"? How do i solve it?
<skramer_> BluesKaj_: maybe. but I still got the problem immediately after upgrading to 12.04, whereas KDE 4.8 was running without problem under 11.10
<BluesKaj_> skramer_:  did upgrade to 4.8.4 using a ppa ? ..check launchpad for bugs ...i'm on 12.04 but using 4.8.3
<BluesKaj_> there isn't much difference from what I've heard , just the stability
<skramer_> BluesKaj_: I´m using ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa, but I will check Launchpad anway
<aeiou> anyone.....when i am compiling and doing"make installl" in terminal, i am getting an error of "require administration previleges"? How do i solve it?
<twoEnemy98> can I establish a wired internet connection on kubuntu 12.04 on the live cd
<twoEnemy98> ?
<aeiou> anyone.....when i am compiling and doing"make installl" in terminal, i am getting an error of "require administration previleges"? How do i solve it?
<BluesKaj_> twoEnemy98:  it should work with an ethernet connection automatically
<Sentynel> aeiou: sudo runs a command with root privileges, which are required to install to the system directories, so run sudo make install
<twoEnemy98> aeiou: you must use sudo before the command
<twoEnemy98> BluesKaj_: will it save the DSL username and password?
<BluesKaj_> make works a user , make install needs root permission
<new2net> i was playing with alsamixer, how do i reset it to the defaults XD
<twoEnemy98> BluesKaj_: and establish an internet connection?
<BluesKaj_> twoEnemy98:  how do mean ? the live cd intsaller mode will, but just using the live cd without installing kubuntu will not
<twoEnemy98> yeah i mean the live cd installer of kubuntu 12.04 im asking
<twoEnemy98> BluesKaj_: *
<BluesKaj_> new2net: open system settings>multimedia>phonon>preferred devices..set your soundcard parameters there
<BluesKaj_> twoEnemy98:  yes the install mode will ask you for a system username and password ..as far the internet/ethernet connection , you can use the Network Manager to set up any usernames and passwords required by your company for network security
<BluesKaj_> otherwise the ethernet connection is automatic ...anyone trying to logon to your pc without using your system username and pw won't be able to logon, twoEnemy98
<aeiou> also once i use sudo make install, terminal is not taking any keyboard input except enter.....why??
<twoEnemy98> blueKaj_: ic thanks for the help
<BluesKaj_> twoEnemy98:  np, good lucik with your install ...any more questions afterwards then return for help if you wish
<twoEnemy98> blueKaj_: alright, thanks again
<aeiou> anyone...once i use sudo make install, terminal is not taking any keyboard input except enter.....why??
<ubu> whois __CA__
<ghost__> Hello all, where might I find reliable instructions to install the AMD 12.6 Beta drivers on Kubuntu 12.04?
<BluesKaj_> AMD 12.6 Beta drivers for? ghost__
<ghost__> ATI graphics, I apologize if I am not giving you the right answer
<BluesKaj_> ghost__:  ati graphics , which card ?
<ghost__> HD 5450
<ghost__> I did check, it is supported
<BluesKaj_> ghost__:  I beleive that's the fglrx driver, is it not ?
<ghost__> 12.4 is the stable one yes, 12.6 was released last month
<ghost__> the proprietary 12.4 and 12.6 fail to install and any patch I have attempted to use fails as well to provide the performance it should have.
<ghost__> BluesKaj: this is why I ask if there are othe rinstructions
<BluesKaj_> is it in the additional drivers list in kmenu>apps>system? or are you trying to install a driver from ati's website?
<ghost__> ati website, the beta frivers are not offially a package yet
<BluesKaj_> what's the file extension on the driver
<ghost__> BluesKaj: the ones from additional drivers locks up with diablo 3, and reports from users say they have gotten the 12.6 beta drivers to work and this solves teh problem
<twoEnemy98> Bluekaj_:how to run root in dolphin
<ghost__> BlueKaj: the file comes in .run, and it can automatically install (which fails) or you can compile distro specific .deb files (which also fail)
<BluesKaj_> twoEnemy98:  my nick is BluesKaj_ , use the tab key to autospell
<gabraff> twoenemy9: sudo dolphin in terminal
<ghost__> BluesKaj_: Nice tip on the autocomplete, not used to Konversation yet
<twoEnemy98> BluesKaj_:sure
<BluesKaj_> gabraff , twoEnemy98  use kdesudo for dolphin not sudo
<gabraff> yes!
<ghost__> ^
<BluesKaj_> always use kdesudo for GUI apps , sudo for terminal apps
<BluesKaj_> especially applies to the krunner or run command (right click on desktop) or alt+f2
<BluesKaj_> ghost__:  and why are you trying to install this driver?
<ghost__> BluesKaj_: Attempting to play Diablo 3, the 12.4 drivers lock the system.
<BluesKaj_> ghost__: is this on your HDD or removable media ?
<ghost__> BluesKaj_: HDD
<BluesKaj_> ghost__, well, if the the driver fails to install with either the .run or .deb versions of the driver, that's a problem that's beyond my scope , you obviously need to check the logs in /var/log to see the errors and what's causing them to get clues.
<ghost__> BluesKaj_: it appears to be the same issue with ubuntu 12.04 and using the 12.4 AMD drivers.  DKMS being the problem.  If I get an answer I will bring it back
<BluesKaj_> ghost__, are you running a 64 bit system
<ghost__> BluesKaj_: no sir / ma'am (don't know which)
<new2net> BluesKaj_, thanks; that's not what I was looking for, but it's even better :)
<BluesKaj_> ghost__, run , uname -a , in the terminal
<ghost__> 3.2.0-25-generic-pae #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 22:11:24 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<BluesKaj_> new2net, what is ?
<utku> Hello guys, I'm trying to change GTK fonts, installed gtk3-engines-oxygen and gtk2-engines-oxygen (both amd64 & i386 versions). After that edited my ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini, but nothing changed.
<utku> Settings > Appearance > GTK+ Appearance didn't really help.
<ghost__> BluesKaj_: ?
<new2net> BluesKaj_, oh... i was playing with alsamixer and I don't know what I changed... since I had never played with it before I seems reasonable that it would have been on the default settings. I wanted to restore the default settings in alsamixer
<lordievader> Good evening
<new2net> BluesKaj_, but it turns out I don't have to use ALSA.
<BluesKaj_> ghost__, that's a 32bit system, playonlinux / wine should work with it ...really can't help much
<ghost__> BluesKaj_: yeah it's somethign witht he 12.4 I am combing more forums.
<pls> guys can you view x509 certificate info just clicking left mouse button??
<BluesKaj_> pls ??
<pls> yep?
<BluesKaj_> more info needed , pls
<pls> ok
<pls> moment
<pls> i have kde 4.8.3 on ubuntu 12.04, originally i had unity but then switched to kde. So i was playing with kde apps and actually HAD an opportunity to click *.cer file and see popup window with certificate info
<pls> then
<pls> after i stopped playing (i cant rememmber what actually i had done), i tried to click and view *.cer file and got nothing but a menu to choose the program i wish to open this file with
<pls> so somehow i'd lost the appication link to this file extension. and i dont know what was the app!
<pls> so if you try to click on any certificate file and will be able to view it with some viewer i can get a clue which application should i use
<pls> 2BluesKaj, any guesses?
<BluesKaj_> pls,, why are you so concerned ..certificates are applicable to both ubuntu and kubuntu , you can check in system settings>SSL Preferences
<pls> ok, i see ssl signers there, what should i do?
<pls> i just need an app that views x509 certs
<pls> )
<pls> BluesKaj_,  can you open any x509 certificate by single(double) clinking on it in, for example, dolphin?
<pls> *in dolphin
<BluesKaj_> pls, sorry , i don't know ...being a home user I've never had any occasion to check them
<pls> mkey
<pls> guys can you view x509 certificate info just clicking left mouse button?? I've lost association for *.cer file extension in Dolphin (KDE4.8.3), please help!
<kuser> hi all. problems with udisks/policykit/ck-launch-session... anyone who understands this stuff? :)
<kuser> back again, did some tests
<kuser> anyone who undestands policykit/consolekit/udisks please? :)
<kuser> http://pastebin.com/C4DwanTs
<kish> i got some serious packet loss on my wireless driver in kde
<kish> the same problem does not occur in windows on the same machine using the same card
<BluesKaj_> kuser, sudo udisks --mount /dev/sdh1 ?
<kish> the driver is ath9k
<kuser> BluesKaj_: with sudo works
<BluesKaj_> kish, how do you know ?
<kish> blueskaj_, how i know it is a linux thing?
<kuser> BluesKaj_: what am i missing?
<BluesKaj_> that you're having packet loss, kish
<kish> blueskaj_, i do "ping -f gateway-ip"
<kish> that tells me i get 25% packet loss at times
<BluesKaj_> what about if you just ping without  -f
<kish> im sure it happens
<kish> ping -f has 0% packet loss on my other machines
<kuser> BluesKaj_: corect me if i'm wrong but.. i think i should do it as a normal user...
<kish> blueskaj_, 1300 packets sent 0% packet loss
<kish> okay so it seems you were right ;)
<kish> of course
<kish> i am an idiot who didnt realize i was running over the ethernet port
<kish> yep, 14% packetloss over the wireless even without ping -f
<kish> 19% now2
<BluesKaj_> kuser, afaik mounting disks always requires root perm issions
<kuser> BluesKaj_: that's the reason why i'm dealing with policykit
<BluesKaj_> ok , kuser,  never used policykit for mounting any drives/partitions
<BluesKaj_> sudo always worked for me
<kuser> BluesKaj_: no problem, i'l wait for a policykit master :)
<BluesKaj_> kuser, you'll probly be better off asking in #ubuntu , since it's not kubuntu specific
<kuser> i'm trying too, thanks :)
<kriko> hello! anyone else had problem with mapping a global shortcut composited from meta key and numpad key? I've found this bug report: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=183458 but that doesn't fix it for me
<ubottu> KDE bug 183458 in shortcuts "Numpad (keypad) keys not mapped correctly when setting Global Shortcuts" [Normal,New: ]
<markus> how would I make magnet links work?
<kriko> I also have another machine with upstream kde 4.8 based on opensuse and in same scenario (clementine player) works.
<markus> They do not work in rekonq and firefox
<markus> I tried everything I found on goole. but nothing works
<kriko> markus: add magnet uri as application handler. did that in opera and works
<markus> in prefences?
<kriko> I'm not using ff, sorry
<markus> does not work in rekonq either
<skierpage> kuser, I dunno about the policykit level, but maybe you can get `solid-hardware --commands` or  System Settings > Removable Devices to do what you want? I used to understand how udevd trigger Solid device actions, it was complicated ;-)
<natman> I am looking to get a C++/QT IDE for my kubuntu? I am pretty new to programming so nothing too fancy, any ideas?
<Sentynel> natman: try QtCreator
<natman> Sentynel: will that do C++ also?
<Sentynel> natman: Qt is just libraries for C++; by necessity something that functions as an IDE for Qt must work without the Qt libraries being included
<phoenix_firebrd> Sentynel: kdevelop?
<natman> Sentynel: yes i know, but i meant will Qt creator be also suited for learning just C++ without Qt
<Sentynel> phoenix_firebrd: I don't like it, personally; I think it's overly complicated (which makes it less suitable for a first IDE than qtcreator)
<Sentynel> it's fairly rare I use an IDE at all though, so take that as you will
<natman> phoenix_firebrd: i tried kdevelop once before, honestly found it hard to use and no help in it either, but that was over a year ago
<phoenix_firebrd> Sentynel: qtcreator is nice, you can do c++ without qt also in it
<Sentynel> natman: like I said, qt creator works just fine without qt, and on the rare occasions I've done any C++ coding without qt and wanted an IDE, qtcreator is still the ide I used
<dappermuis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dappermuis> does anyone know what the plans are for packaging libpoppler >= 0.2?
<Aknot> My wallpaper resets after reboot/logout, unless its a default or gotten from "get new wallpapers"
<BarkingFish> Guys. I need your help, big time. Stuff is going very weird here, and it's only since I updated my kernel and a few other things about 2 days ago.  I want to get this fixed, but I don't even know where to begin.
<mickymiseck_> hello, please know if there Bespin deb for 64 bits
<BarkingFish> This is what happens:  When I clicked on a weblink in IRC, everything got sent to firefox. No problem.  Now, when I click on a weblink in IRC, things are getting sent all over the place.
<mickymiseck_> hello, please know if there Bespin deb for 64 bits?
<BarkingFish> Pictures are getting sent to Gwenview,  Music to VLC, Video links to VLC, regular web pages to firefox, text document links to kate, pdfs go straight to okular...
<BarkingFish> What the hell is going on?
<BarkingFish> !search Bespin precise
<ubottu> Found:
<genii-around> mickymiseck_: That application looks like it was abandoned twice: https://mozillalabs.com/en-US/skywriter/
<BarkingFish> I also get this little box in the corner which says something about "Source" - it has a progress bar, and then says "Transferring"
<BarkingFish> I have no idea what is going on but I really, really want this fixing, cause it's driving me bonkers.
<Aknot> Anyone know about my problem?
<Sentynel> BarkingFish: system settings > default applications > web browser > in the following browser: firefox
<Sentynel> this may have been reset by a kde update
<BarkingFish> Sentynel, thank you - I didn't see any kde updates in my last batch, but I'll check it.
<BarkingFish> Sentynel, system settings are perfectly normal, I've passed this into the dev channel along with a copy of my log entry for the upgrade
<BarkingFish> you can see it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051766/
#kubuntu 2012-06-21
<Norml> Evening.
<Rockerfeller1107> tes
<Rockerfeller1107> RTC
<Rockerfeller1107> TEST
<kubuntu_> _
<nafg> Where can I ask questions on developing for kde? I want to lock the screen for certain times.
<nafg__> Where can I ask questions on developing for kde? I want to lock the screen for certain times.
<Peace-> nafg__: #kde #plasma #kde-devel ^
<aeiou> anyone.....when i am using the 'sudo make install' statment in terminal, my keyboard is NOT taking any input except enter. WHY?
<aeiou_> anyone.....when i am using the 'sudo make install' statment in terminal, my keyboard is NOT taking any input except enter. WHY?
<aeiou_> anyone plese....?
<hateball> do you mean it wont accept anything but enter in another window?
<hateball> what are you doing, more specificly
<aeiou_> hateball : i am trying to use sudo make install. But i can only press enter. i am unable to enter any alphabet or digit
<aeiou_> hateball : i mean terminal is not accepting any keyboard input except
<aeiou_> enter
<hateball> so... you've grabbed some source that you've compiled, and now you want to install it?
<hateball> and you type sudo make install, and then it wont let you add anything after that?
<hateball> Before you press enter to actually install it, that is
<hateball> I'm probably not understanding this correctly
<genii-around> aeiou_: Were you able to type the first time the command and hit enter, but now it just sits there and adds a line every time you hit the enter?
<Peace-> genii-around: hola
 * genii-around slides Peace- a coffee
<aeiou_> let me explain, i grabbed source, and compiled it. then i used 'sudo make install'. then i need to input password coz it requires admin preveliges. HERE, i am unable type my password. terminal will not take any input except 'enter'
<genii-around> aeiou_: The password is not shown to you
<aeiou_> genii-around : not even as *****?
<genii-around> eg: You type the password and do not see what you type, when you hit enter it still puts the password you typed even though you do not see it
<genii-around> aeiou_: Correct
<aeiou_> genii-around : oh!!! thanks.....
<genii-around> aeiou_: If you are having problems at this stage, you may want to reconsider something more advanced like doing a compile
<hateball> aeiou_: Did you check if the packages were in the software repo before grabbing the source? :)
<aeiou_> yes....the compile was all fine. the only probem came at the installation stage
<aeiou_> hateball : also, how do i go about for the uninstallation thro terminal?
<hateball> aeiou_: if the source you grabbed has an uninstallation script, it's usually "sudo make uninstall"
<hateball> note, if
<hateball> Which is why it's advisable to use packaged apps from the repo instead...
<aeiou_> hateball : and if not??
<hateball> Then you'll have to look at the install script and see where it copies stuff to etc, and remove it manually
<hateball> !muon
<ubottu> Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<hateball> Which is why this is a better way ^
<aeiou_> hateball : thanks
<hateball> Hmm, is that the best factoid there is...
<genii-around> aeiou_: If the makefile for what you compiled does not come with uninstall as a make option, try instead clean or perhaps dist-clean
<genii-around> !coffee
<aeiou_> genii-around: does that search and clear out all the files installed in diff places or just that particular folder?
<genii-around> aeiou_: dist-clean should wipe out the binaries it made as well
<hateball> But only in the build-dir, isnt it?
<genii-around> aeiou_: If you had to manually copy them before from the build folder to someplace like /bin or wherever, likely you will have to manually remove them
<genii-around> hateball: Depends on the build script, some dump them in working folder, some put them in the system directories
<aeiou_> genii-around: ok...also will this installation not appear as an app from 'dash home' after installation?
<genii-around> aeiou_: "dash home" is a unity feature, you are in #kubuntu :-)
<aeiou_> genii-around: no i am using unity as of now....anyway, wont it appear as an app separately?
<genii-around> But anyhow.. from manually installed stuff you may as well have to remove things they put in your home directory like .Desktop  files or so on
<genii-around> aeiou_: I'd say probably, but I really don't know in this case
<aeiou_> genii-around : then how else would u run it?
<genii-around> aeiou_: I'm not currently up on Unity, you'd have to ask someone in #ubuntu about it. This is #kubuntu, where we use primarily the KDE desktop
<genii-around> eg: You're in the wrong channel if you're running Ubuntu and not Kubuntu
<lexsmooth> подскажите как называется рускоязычный канал?)
<Unit193> !ru | lexsmooth
<ubottu> lexsmooth: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lexsmooth> thx
<blue12> what is the name of the KUBUNTu package i need to download from the ubuntu sofware center?
<blue12> anyone......what is the name of the KUBUNTu package i need to download from the ubuntu sofware center?
<hateball> blue12: To get a full kubuntu desktop?
<blue12> hateball : yes
<hateball> That would be kubuntu-desktop :)
<Bisheey> hey guys, after some upgrades my KDE stopped working, X-Server is starting up, but nothing happens afterwards, after logging into KDM AND using startx
<Bisheey> it simply doesn't do anything
<Bisheey> not even an errormsg or something
<Bisheey> i think i updated the kernel image, but that is weird, since x-server is working fine
<Bisheey> it seems like the kde session does not start
<Bisheey> bg irssi
<Bisheey> :(
<Bisheey> if i start kwin manually for the DISPLAY, it says, that the dbus connection was already created, and kills the X-Server
<gits1225> Recommendation for a good djvu reader?
<Bisheey> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave. this is what it says
<elst> hi
<elst> what is the link to download ubuntu server for network installation?
<elst> for normal ubuntu lftp -c "open http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/; mirror netboot/"
<elst> but for ubuntu server?
<Bisheey> klauncher(11753) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. <- Im getting this but dbus is running :(???!ß
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> How can enable this effect in dolphin ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81PGq5zJG6Y
<mah454> I installed kubuntu 12.04 ...
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Lammeri> hey everyone
<Lammeri> Kubuntu installation hung on 90%
<Lammeri> I think because of logout
<BluesKaj> Lammeri, more detail please
<Lammeri> writing from live cd. I was installing Kubuntu and pressed lock screen :/
<Lammeri> now it stuck on 90%
<Lammeri> maybe the lock screen wasn't the cause, idk for sure
<BluesKaj> Lammeri, how are you installing ..ok then unlock , the install should continue
<Lammeri> I unlocked, but it won't continue
<Lammeri> Im installing from a dvd
<Lammeri> well, from a dvd, but from cd image.
<Lammeri> I mean i burn cd image on a dvd
<Lammeri> is there a way to somehow refresh installation process?
<BluesKaj> Lammeri, that's fine , you may have to start the install over again, this time don't lock the screen
<Lammeri> hell, my internet connection is slow and it had downloaded all updates and packs...
<Lammeri> thx anyway BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Lammeri, it's usually better to install the updates/upgrades after the install is finished
<Lammeri> okay, thank you. will do.
<Guest64660> Hi all
<Guest64660> I just installed 12.04 and I cannot get flash working with firefox. I've spent 2 days trying and for the life of me cannot figure it out
<BluesKaj_> Guest64660, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest64660> BluesKaj_: do I need to remove the adobe flash plugin or just leave it?
<charthy> Could someone help me? I can't boot into my system
<Guest64660> What type of behavior are you getting <charthy>?
<charthy> Guest64660: Well, right now, I get a message saying "Multiple Active Partitions" then it says to insert a bootable device and press enter
<charthy> I already tried to use Boot-Repair, but with no luck, here is the report it gave me before: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1052895/
<Guest64660> What partition is not bootin? I'm suspecting your windows.
<BluesKaj_> Guest64660, you can leave the flashplugin , it will probly be replaced when flashinstaller is installed
<Guest64660> BluesKaj_: I removed all and installed the kubuntu-restricted-extras and still no go. I don't understand, I've never had a problem installing flash. I'm seriously stumped here
<Guest64660> I've even got a 12.04 installation on another computer and it works just fine
<Guest64660> youtube says "you need to upgrade your adobe flash player to view this video" So I click on the link and choose the apt for ubuntu version and I get this:
<Guest64660> The address wasn't understood
<Guest64660>       
<Guest64660>         
<Guest64660>         
<FloodBotK1> Guest64660: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest64660> Wonder if I'm still muted
<Guest64660> After about 14 years of using Linux, I'm seriously getting frusturated with it again over something as simple as flash :-/
<Guest64660> I see why it's hard to get people to use linux. Unity is crap and now KDE is going the same route
<aeiou> whenever i use the cmake statment i am getting the following error...""CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:98 (MESSAGE):   ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in"""Pls help
<Guest19594> Looks like I'm going to have to go to 10.10 or 11.04
<Guest19594> I can't believe it's so hard getting flash working
<aeiou> anyone.....whenever i use the cmake statment i am getting the following error...""CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:98 (MESSAGE):   ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in"""Pls help
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone using creative soundbalster sound card?
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd: I"m using an X-Fi.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: what is your kde version?
<DarthFrog> Precise.
<DarthFrog> Oh, KDE.  Hang on.
<DarthFrog> 4.8.3
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: how is kmix working for you?
<DarthFrog> Well enough, I suppose.  I only use it for volume control.
<DarthFrog> I have a Logitech keyboard with  built-in sound controls.  They work.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: does it work correctly when you change channels example from analog stereo to 5.1 ?
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd: No idea.  I don't do that kind of stuff.  Volume up/down or mute.  That's all I ever do.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: can you check for me?
<DarthFrog> Don't have a 5.1 speaker system anyway.  Though I do have a sub-woofer.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: we wont need that, we have to just change the channel and see
<DarthFrog> All that stuff would be part of pulseaudio, I would think.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: no
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: its kmix
<DarthFrog> Kmix only gives me a volume control.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: can you check ?
<DarthFrog> I only have analog stereo as an option.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: in profile?
<DarthFrog> OK, actually Phonon lets me choose.  What do you want me to test?
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: change it to 5.1 or 7.1
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: after the change how is the kmix taskbar icon?
<DarthFrog> 5.1 works.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: it will, hiw is the taskbar icon?
<DarthFrog> At least the front left and right speakers work.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: it will, how is the taskbar icon?
<DarthFrog> Systray says "Mixer cannot be found" and shows a blank page for an icon.  Though clicking on it brings up the slider volume control.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: thank you so much, so the bug in kmix is now confirmed
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: it is because the master channel is not configued automatically
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: you have to right click on the taskbar icon and choose select master channel
<danielo> hey
<danielo> Have any one of you can update nvidia driver to the newest
<danielo> ?
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: choosing a master channel from the kmix main window wont refresh the icon
<danielo> I've added ppa ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates, update and then
<danielo> I've installed nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: yesterday i fixed this bug, going to consult the kde developers about this bug
<danielo> but nothig changed
<phoenix_firebrd> danielo: if you want the latest driver, you have to get it from nvidia website, but that is unsafe
<phoenix_firebrd> danielo: you mean the version has not chaned?
<danielo> yea
<phoenix_firebrd> danielo: you mean the version has not changed?
<danielo> version is still the same
<danielo> http://www.unixmen.com/nvidia-302-17-has-been-released-install-in-ubuntu12-04-linuxmint13-fedora17/
<danielo> I found something like that
<phoenix_firebrd> danielo: did you restart after installing the driver?
<danielo> yea
<danielo> I know a little unix :p
<danielo> I thought that I have tho change it in setting
<danielo> where we pick the driver device
<danielo> with jockey-kde
<danielo> but there is nothing new
<phoenix_firebrd> danielo: what is the current driver version show by nvidia settings>?
<danielo> 295.49
<danielo> 64bits
<danielo> and I wanted 302.17
<L3top> danielo: why do you want 302?
<danielo> the are new feature
<L3top> What new feature?
<danielo> abbillity to change screens etc without restarting xorg
<danielo> :P
<phoenix_firebrd> danielo: what is you kubuntu version?
<danielo> 12.04
<danielo> up to date
<phoenix_firebrd> danielo: open muon and see the version for nvidia-current there
<danielo> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-302.17-driver.html
<phoenix_firebrd> danielo: open muon and see the version for nvidia-current there
<danielo> under nvidia-current is that version :p
<phoenix_firebrd> danielo: can you try to purge and reinstall again?
<danielo> for now I am changing to  current
<danielo> cause I had choosen current-updates :p
<danielo> gonna reboot
<graft> hi, how do i make duplex printing the default on a printer?
<danielo_> thanks guys
<danielo_> :D
<danielo_> it works :D
<phoenix_firebrd> danielo_: enjoy
<danielo_> now I can detect displays connected without relogin
<danielo_> :D
<danielo_> it is great :p
<AceKing> Can someone help please? For some reason I lost sound on my PC a couple of days ago, and I can't figure out wny. KMix wont start up either. It looks like it's going to start, and then hangs up for about 10 seconds or so then shuts down.
<alrea7> hi
<alrea7> please how i can open file like open with in windows i refer to programfiles bit here im lost pls help
<alrea7> please how i can open file like open with in windows i refer to programfiles bit here im lost pls help
<alrea7> open wit where ihane to go which directory
<BluesKaj_> alrea7, se the whire "K" with the gearicon on left panel , click on it
<BluesKaj_> white
<alrea7> ok
<BluesKaj_> also known as the kicker
<alrea7> ?
<alrea7> i mean i have file it ask me to chose which app to use to asociate with but i cant log to app as idont knew its directory should i go to system or root or user or ???
<BluesKaj_> which app is it ?
<alrea7> my question is where the aplication place and dot what in windows its .exe
<alrea7> say i want to open word file then system say sorywe dont dind aplication to open it please search which app want to use to open ?
<alrea7> ok thank u ill find out
<BluesKaj_> like a text file ?
<BluesKaj_> usually files that need an application associated with it can be found in /usr/bin , alt+f2 , kdesudo dolphin /usr/bin
<alrea7> yes that the answer im looking for thank u
<BluesKaj_> you're welcome , alrea7
<alrea7> hi all
<Galvatron> Hi
<alrea7> please im looking for program which ican use in kubuntu like hotspot ?
<alrea7> many programes not working here but in windows normaly i use hotspot to go throw now ihave no java no support
<alrea7> even icant update
<Galvatron> What i this Hotspot program?
<alrea7> is there some thing i can use
<alrea7> ok
<Galvatron> Plese be more specific
<Galvatron> What exactly doesn't work
<Galvatron> Your description is way to brief
<alrea7> you knew my country panned im from sudan so here we have no chrome nor adope flash player nor java ect???? so we use hotspot to download as it hide my ip and country
<alrea7> this in windows
<alrea7> but here idont know ho to solve it
<Galvatron> alrea7: All of this in in the Ubuntu repositories
<Galvatron> Flash and Java are in the Restricted Extras - sudo apt-get install restricted extras.
<alrea7> yes but not in kubuntu iuse zion al it work but now icant download vuze as it need hava to run
<Galvatron> Kubuntu = Ubuntu + KDE, so all is the same
<Galvatron> If something's wrong with the local repos, try switching to a server for another country, like the US
<alrea7> i will try it as a cant download some update software it ask to mark and it dosent work because it dosent dowlad i belive propliem is that as flash work good with me in youtube but when i need to download from youtube by ading link it dosnt work because it need java
<alrea7> you mean if ichoose usa in mycountry it work
<L3top> alrea7: what version are you on? what is the output of lsb_release -sc
<alrea7> 12.04
<L3top> alrea7: As an alternative you could try adding these to the top of your /etc/apt/sources.list, and then running sudo apt-get update http://pastebin.com/yGcfajsk
<L3top> Then try to receive the packages.
<L3top> It will search for mirrors closest to you.
<alrea7> alrea7@alrea7-desktop:~$  sudo apt-get install restricted extras.
<alrea7> [sudo] password for alrea7:
<alrea7> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<alrea7> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<alrea7> alrea7@alrea7-desktop:~$
<alrea7> ok
<FloodBotK1> alrea7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alrea7> ok
<L3top> Something else is already trying to install, or update or something. Do you have software center open (muon I guess)? If so, close it.
<L3top> It would also not look like that
<alrea7> yes im trying again with fuze it already finish
<L3top> It would be sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<alrea7> ok
<L3top> spaces indicate more than one package to apt
<alrea7> i will try
<BluesKaj_> alrea7, open a terminal , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<alrea7> also if ican ask wht is the pest compize program as i try the desktop efect it stuck until i remove plur now it work
<BluesKaj_> oops sorry din't see that L3top, i just scrolled down
<L3top> no worries ;)
<BluesKaj_> alrea7, do lspci | grep VGA , to find your graphics card
<alrea7> it working now i think as i use sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj_> ok
<alrea7> its poor i use old asrock motherboard
<alrea7> i have this gray massege Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer with whole pade
<L3top> yeah... msttcorefonts is... it is a terrible installer. Nothing to be done.
<alrea7> it end wht ok wit no respone to mouse click
<L3top> hit enter or tab enter
<alrea7> yes
<alrea7> no thing
<BluesKaj_> BBL
<alrea7> it stuck
<L3top> no... it is just a pain.
<alrea7> ?
<L3top> I dont remember what you have to do
<L3top> arrow
<L3top> press the letter O
<L3top> It is not intuitive
<L3top> the OK will change color when it is selected
<alrea7> no?
<L3top> one second
<alrea7> ok
<L3top> yes it is tab
<L3top> keep hitting tab till OK changes color
<alrea7> yes
<alrea7> it work
<alrea7> but what this ut download now how ican use it
<alrea7> r uthere
<alrea7> <L3top> it finish
<alrea7> same
<alrea7> Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program.
<alrea7> ok ihave to go thank you
<L3top> Sorry, was busy. You don't use it, programs use it... it is just the microsoft font set. Makes things like wine work.
<L3top> oh... he's gone...
<IlBabi> Ciao
<IlBabi> Ho una 10.04 e non riesco a fare l'upgrade alla 12.04
<BarkingFish> !it | IlBabi
<ubottu> IlBabi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<IlBabi> I'm sorry
<BarkingFish> No problem
<BarkingFish> :)
<IlBabi>  /join #ubuntu-it
<jmil> please help -- a software search shows a package.. then i click more info and it says the package is not in my software source
<jmil> if it's not in my software source, then how did the search result come up in the first place??
<jmil> it's for pouetchess
<jmil> help
<jmil> \help
<mydogsnameisrudy> jmil:  cant help you , i dont know what you need
<Walzmyn> I've got my taskbar set to only show windows on the current desktop, which it does with everything but GIMP. How can I make GIMP play by the same rules?
<jmil> where is kubuntu tech support?
<BarkingFish> jmil, hi. Sorry to keep you waiting, I've been busy elsewhere.
<BarkingFish> Which package is your system telling you that you need, and which version of Kubuntu are you running please?
<jmil> BarkingFish: you are tech support?
<BarkingFish> part of it, yes :)
<jmil> kubuntu 12.04 and trying to install pouetchess
<jmil> thank you
<jmil> in muon package manager pouetchess is not found
<jmil> but in ubuntu software center pouetchess IS found
<jmil> but then when i click more info it says it is not part of my software sources
<BarkingFish> hm.
<jmil> BUT... if it's not part of my software sources then how could package manager find it in the first place BarkingFish?
<BarkingFish> Ok, give me one moment please while I check this.
<jmil> thank you
<BarkingFish> That is a very good question, let me look
<BarkingFish> Now this is odd, it's not showing as available for me either.
<BarkingFish> let me go look at our pools, hold on :)
<BarkingFish> jmil, it is available, but it's in a specific repository.  It may be that muon is finding it because it's mentioned elsewhere.
<BarkingFish> Let me get the details on how to add that repository to your system
<jmil> hmmm... ok thank you BarkingFish!
<jmil> i appreciate your time
<BarkingFish> no problem#
<BarkingFish> i often sit here all night with nothing to do, it's good to get some work done :)
<BarkingFish> jmil, could you just tell me please, which country you're located in? It will help me localise the repository for you to add
<jmil> usa
<BarkingFish> jmil, ok - this is what you need to do:  can you open a terminal prog up please?  konsole if you have it :)
<jmil> i'm ready
 * jmil loves kubuntu
<BarkingFish> when you're in there, type the following:   sudo apt-add-repository 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main multiverse universe restricted'
<BarkingFish> exactly as you see it, apostrophes and all :)
<BarkingFish> enter your password and it should add the necessary repositories to your setup
<jmil> done
<jmil> now how do i update?
<BarkingFish> jmil, great - type this:  sudo apt-get update
<jmil> sudo apt-get update is enough to pull it in?
<BarkingFish> yep
<jmil> then i will be able to do "sudo apt-get install pouetchess" ??
<BarkingFish> that will update all of your sources in one go
<BarkingFish> then yes, sudo apt-get install pouetchess will do it
<BarkingFish> if you get any errors when you attempt the install, please let me know :)
<BarkingFish> I found the package in our universe pool - http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/
<BarkingFish> (that's the local UK one mind, archive.ubuntu.com is the universal one)
<jmil> barkingfish: got the error: E: Package 'pouetchess' has no installation candidate
<BarkingFish> damn.
<BarkingFish> Sorry
<BarkingFish> let me look this over
<jmil> did it install for you?
<BarkingFish> I may need to refer this up the ladder to our development team
<BarkingFish> hold on
<BarkingFish> I haven't tried yet :)
<BarkingFish> nope, it didn't.
<BarkingFish> Please hold on a bit, I'm gonna refer this up to our development team, may be a duff package
<BarkingFish> I'm still with you, jmil - just trying to resolve this for you.
<BarkingFish> Evening JMichaelX :)
<jmil> thx BarkingFish
<JMichaelX> evening to you, too, BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> I don't suppose you'd be able to help me with this, JMichaelX, would you?  Brief problem. There's a package called pouetchess - both myself and jmil have it in our software sources, but it's refusing to install.
<BarkingFish> I've tried raising -devel to see if it's a software or pool issue, nobody seems to be around
<BarkingFish> I know it's in the pools though, I can see it :)  http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pouetchess/
<BarkingFish> jmil gets told there's "No installation candidate" for the package, i just get clearly told "unable to locate package"
<JMichaelX> hmm, i have pouetchess installed here. i just fired it up, and it just screwed up my KDE desktop
<jmil> interesting
<jmil> i heard pouetchess is the best one, so i wanted to install it
<jmil> but maybe if there's another chhess that's good, that'd be find
<jmil> fine
<JMichaelX> it is appearing to me as if pouetchess was removed from the repositories
<BarkingFish> That's odd then, the UK archive still shows it's there :)
<JMichaelX> BarkingFish: in precise?
<BarkingFish> yes
<BarkingFish> er, actually - no
<JMichaelX> brb
<BarkingFish> It has been removed from pool
<jmil> but it's clearly an ubuntu bug so i thought i'd try to report it
<BarkingFish> The last update was more than 2 or 3 years ago
<BarkingFish> It's not going to be available for this distribution, jmil - I apologise. I misread our source service
<BarkingFish> are you looking to play chess online with other users?
<jmil> ya
<jmil> darn
<jmil> i heard pouetchess was the best
<JMichaelX> BarkingFish: yea, i am sure my installation of pouetchess is left over from a time when it was in the repos. i wonder why it was pulled.
<BarkingFish> JMichaelX, not been updated for nearly 3 years
<JMichaelX> jmil: you could give dreamchess a try
<BarkingFish> I looked again at the pool, last update was waaaaay back in 2009
<JMichaelX> pouetchess sure did not play very nicely with the KDE panel
<JMichaelX> that's too bad. i hope someone picks pouetchess back up again.
<JMichaelX> jmil: dreamchess seems to work nicely here.
<BarkingFish> JMichaelX, I'd like to see it reinstated, but it will be a pain in the proverbials to get it running with KDE now, I would imagine - it'll need a lot of updating.   I have no idea how many revisions of KDE have passed in 3 years
<JMichaelX> lol dreamchess in fullscreen mode messes of the panel, as well
<nafg> I have Konsole set as Show a Launcher When Not Running, on the Icon-Only Task Manager (taskbar).
<JMichaelX> it does look to me as if a person could install pouetchess, using binaries from a few ubuntu-iterations ago, and be fine
<nafg> When I reboot when Konsole was running, it starts up again since the session is saved and restored. The taskbar thinks it's not running though so clicking the icon starts a new instance.
#kubuntu 2012-06-22
<newbie> tet
<nix4you> hey guys... can anyone help me, i'm having a problem with rescuing my installation.... I have an encrypted LVM setup, It had 2 physichal disks in the encrypted LVM, I deleted the partition on one of the disks and now it won't start up.... Is there anyway to remove the disk from the LVM setup and get it to boot again? I don't think anything was on the disk.
<nafg> I have Konsole set as Show a Launcher When Not Running, on the Icon-Only Task Manager (taskbar). When I reboot when Konsole was running, it starts up again since the session is saved and restored. The taskbar thinks it's not running though so clicking the icon starts a new instance.
<nafg> On the other hand there is no "running" icon for Konsole, so it's employing contradictory logic.
<nafg> Or it doesn't know that there is a Konsole application running, period.
<Brustofski-Fan> Anyone know how to get the live walpaper or dream desktop going in kde 4.9 beta
<ronnoc> hi all
<ronnoc> Anyone else have a few quirks when installing KDE 4.9 b2?
<ronnoc> Specifically, from what I've observed so far, Akregator and Muon were uninstalled  during the process. Not sure what else may have been as I just updated
<nafg> I have Konsole set as Show a Launcher When Not Running, on the Icon-Only Task Manager (taskbar). When I reboot when Konsole was running, it starts up again since the session is saved and restored. The taskbar thinks it's not running though so clicking the icon starts a new instance.
<nafg> On the other hand there is no "running" icon for Konsole, so it's employing contradictory logic.
<nafg> Or it doesn't know that there is a Konsole application running, period.
<rethus> Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0 libglade-2.0 glib-2.0 gthread-2.0) were not met:
<rethus> got this on try to compile xvidcap for kubuntu 12.04
<rethus> is there a 64bit deb version of xvidcap
<rethus> sudo aptitude install gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0 libglade-2.0 glib-2.0 gthread-2.0
<rethus> doesn't resolve this
<fitr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/975227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 880734 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #975227 gnome-terminal window changes size to one-line in KDE" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fitr> it works only if the rule is called "Gnome-terminal workaround"
<fitr> otherwise not...
<fitr> really?
<AceKing> I am having a problem with my sound. I completely lost it within the last couple of weeks. The last time I had my speakers on was 2 weeks ago. I ran aplay -l in Konsole. Here is the output. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1053994/ I've been searching for a couple of days now, but nothing seems to be working. I would appreciate any help.
<dominikb> where is kjots data stored now? i cannot find it anywhere in the akonadi mysql server. any ideas?
<sky100> im on kubuntu 12.04....... i cant convert any stuff using Hnad brake
<sky100> hand*
<sky100> i want to convert some files to .mp4 tp be playable in mobile device
<sky100> to*
<aboudreault> damn... when I try to re-enable my second screen after a sleep kde just freeze
<aboudreault> How can I get some log about that crash?
<L3top> aboudreault: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg
<aboudreault> L3top, ok, will reproduce it and check that
<sky100>  im on kubuntu 12.04....... i cant convert any stuff using Hand brake
<sky100> i simply want to convert some files to .mp4
<Peace-> sky100: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<sky100> did it
<Peace-> sky100: have you added medibuntu repository ?
<Peace-> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sky100> Peace-,  but still cant do conversions
<Peace-> handbrake uses ffmpeg i guess
<sky100> converting but not working in my mobile device
<Peace-> ffmpeg -codecs 2>&1 | grep aac
<Peace-> ah...
<Peace-> well you mobile device could have a specific codecs bitrate
<sky100> says unsupported file format ..
<Peace-> you need to find out
<Peace-> so you have choosed a bad format
<Peace-> to find out you just need to use a video that you phone handle well
<Peace-> so for example               ffmpeg -i       video_that_plays_well.mp4 2>&1 | grep -i stream
<sky100> Peace-,  just a min
<sky100> im giving u the file name i was trying to convert
<Brustofski-Fan> Anyone know how to get the dreamdesktop live wallpaper going in kde 4.9 beta
<sky100> "the Bodyguard Ending.mp4
<sky100> The*
<sky100> it was a downloaded file from you tube
<sky100> so how to write the command line to use ffpeg
<sky100> ffmpeg
<Peace-> omfg
<sky100> sorry..
<sky100> could not get u Peace-
<sky100> ok
<sky100> let me write down the command line & show u
<sky100> ffmpeg -i The Bodyguard Ending.mp4 2>&1 grep -i stream
<sky100> Peace-, is that right ?
<sky100> where to use that command ..peace
<HughColburn> hello i'm a newbie, a while ago i was browsing thenation.com and then i noticed on the firestarter status tab that i was connected to three hosts 91.189.92.191/176/181 on ports 44441 and 51501 (unknown services). previously i only see  http or https on 80 and 443 when browsing. is this something that i should worry about?
<Peace-> sky100: konsole
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<sky100> ok
<sky100> but was my command line was right .. please check
<sky100> -was
<sky100> ffmpeg -i The Bodyguard Ending.mp4 2>&1 grep -i stream
<Peace-> sky100:  missing | after 1
<sky100> oh ok
<sky100> after conversion where to look for the converted file
<sky100> Peace-,  i typed that in konsole ..
<sky100>  pressed enter ..but nothing happens
<Peace-> you typed bad then
<Peace-> sky100: maybe you have forgotten the path of your files
<sky100> its in Home>dwhelper...
<Peace-> so then you have to put the path...
<Peace-> sky100: http://paste.kde.org/505826
<sky100> ok
<glee123> can anyone tell me what this means
<glee123> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:98 (MESSAGE):   ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in
<Peace-> you have not installed all  -dev package for compile your stuff
<glee123> i am facing this error when i use the cmake statment
<Peace-> i guess you need kdeworkspace-dev
<Peace-> kdelibs5-dev too
<glee123> Peace- : does that not come under the Kubuntu desktop package?
<Peace-> dev packages are not installed by default
<Peace-> they are too much big and normal user doens't need them
<glee123> Peace- : where do i get them?
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install kdeworkspace-dev kdelibs5-dev
<BluesKaj_> cmake perhaps?
<wolf_raven> when i try to open a HTML written mail in kmail and allow HTML text for only that letter  all text in the mail is gone? even when i  have allowed HMTL in the mail?
<glee123> Peace- : I am getting the following error: E: Unable to locate package kdelibs5-devclear
<Peace-> glee123: hahahahaha omg you are noob , you can't compile without knowing what you are doing
<glee123> Peace- : Laugh all you want. Please just help me out
<BluesKaj_> glee123, install make and cmake , then do some reading about compiling from source
<L3top> apt-cache policy kdelibs5-dev | grep -i 'installed'
<L3top> That is not acceptable Peace-.
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install  kdelibs5-dev
<Peace-> ...
<glee123> BluesKaj_ : Please tell me any link you know to read about compiling from source
<Peace-> L3top: dude i know how to compile stuff
<BluesKaj_> glee123, we're not here to hold your hand , but this may be helpful , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<glee123> BluesKaj_ : Sorry and thanks......
<Smurphy> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Peace-> glee123: sudo apt-get install kdelibs5-dev kdebase-workspace-dev libqt4-dev kdelibs5-dev
<Peace-> that shoudl be enough
<Peace-> *should*
<L3top> I didn't suggest otherwise Peace-. Laughing at people and calling them names because they do not know something you do, is not ever acceptable in support.
<Peace-> L3top: compiling is not easy
<Peace-> and it's not reccomended .
<Peace-> expecially if one doesn't what he is doing
<glee123> Peace- : LEARNING..... I doubt you hit the earth with a perfect knowlege of compiling....
<L3top> It's pretty easy... you just need the prerequisites... and that does not change the fact that it is not an appropriate way to get the message across. Look, I have no authority here, it is just in the guidelines... so I was letting you know, if you did not, that that is frowned upon. Not trying to have an argument.
<Peace-> L3top: ok so answer him
<Peace-> L3top: laughing is not an offonce in my world
<Peace-> so ...
<L3top> You did already... and the path I was taking was to show him how to figure this sort of thing out on his own in the future.
<L3top> Laughing AT people, followed by a degrading name, is offensive everywhere in the world.
<Peace-> L3top:  look i am here since 5 years , you should ask to an admin
<L3top> How is Mars this time of year?
<Peace-> L3top: noob is a name used when one doens' know about some stuff
<L3top> I do not expect any admin here will disagree with me.
<Peace-> you think is a degrading name ? your problem
<L3top> I know what it means... noob.
<Peace-> i know too
<Peace-> .
<Peace-> L3top: call then
<BluesKaj_> Peace-, stop digging yourself any further into the hole ..what you did wasn 't correct or nice
<Peace-> BluesKaj_: oh came on
<Peace-> because i have laughed and called him noob is not nice ?
<Peace-> everyone are noobs
<L3top> Correct. It is impolite... and unprofessional.
<Peace-> in something
<Peace-> i don't get money L3top
<BluesKaj_> Peace-, exactly ..only noobs are allowed to themselves noobs
<Peace-> i am not professional
<BluesKaj_> call
<Peace-> i would like know if i was not here if he would get the answer
<Peace-> i am sure he would not get it
<L3top> The inability to maintain a level of professionalism is a personal issue. Courtesy is free of charge... it is really all that is asked. Again, we are off topic. I am not going to argue with you, or explain polite behavior to you, that should have been handled by your parents. It IS what it IS... whether or not you agree. The end.
<hays_> how do i upgrade from the command line
<hays_> just apt-get upgrade?
<L3top> sudo apt-get upgrade, but you should sudo apt-get update first.
<hays_> apparently my system is alreayd doing the first part. i get a notification when i login
<glee123> sudo apt-get install automake
<BluesKaj_> hays_, notification is undependable , just sudo apt-get update manually
<hays_> thanks all
<sky100> im seeing the partitions like 30Gb . 29 Gb & so on .. how to get the number like >>media/0216b920-476f-4bd7-8205
<sky100> as linux shows up
<BluesKaj_> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<BluesKaj_> sky100, ^
<sky100> ok
<sky100> & how to know abt the sizes
<sky100> of the partitions
<sky100> like "88BCBAEABCBAD1C4" >> is 29Gb & so on ...
<BluesKaj_> sky100, open system settings >partition manager
<sky100> ok
<sky100> im so eager to use ffmpeg .. but just cant  configure the command line
<sky100> all i want is to convert a file into a 320x240 resolution
<BluesKaj_> !path | sky100
<sky100> its saved in /Home/dwhelper/The Bodyguard Ending.mp4
<sky100> its in 480x356 resolution
<sky100> the input file
<BluesKaj_> sky100, you need to make sure that you have the correct path to the movie in the command string , like /home/yuorusername/Videos or some such
<Peace-> ffmpeg -i  "~/dwhelper/The Bodyguard Ending.mp4" 2>&1| grep -i stream
<L3top> The\ Bodyguard\ Ending.mp4
<Peace-> and you get informations
<Peace-> thne you can transcode with those informations
<L3top> or because it is quoted the escaping is not needed?
<L3top> eys
<L3top> yes
<sky100> its loated in Home/dwhelper...
<sky100> located*
<sky100> sky is my username
<BluesKaj_> winff is supposed to work as well, but it always errored out during conversion here
<sky100> so it would be like....
<L3top> ~ indicates /home/$USER  so it what he has would be: ffmpeg -i  "/home/sky/dwhelper/The Bodyguard Ending.mp4" 2>&1| grep -i stream
<L3top> so just use /home/dwhelper....
<L3top> if that is the path.
<BluesKaj_> or ~/
<sky100> ok L3top  .., i  going to try out that
<sky100> but i want to change the resolution in 320x240
<L3top> if his username is sky, then ~/dwhelper would be /home/sky/dwhelper... and he said <sky100> its saved in /Home/dwhelper/The Bodyguard Ending.mp4
<L3top> I was just trying to clear the confusion that might cause if indeed it is not under sky...
<sky100> my username is sky
<sky100> "/home/sky/dwhelper/The Bodyguard Ending.mp4" 2>&1| grep -i stream
<sky100> sky@sky-desktop:~$
<sky100> i did that in konsole but nothing happened
<L3top> Where is the file? You said it was under /home/dwhelper
<sky100> yes
<L3top> if so, do not use sky. The confusion I am trying to clear up is that ~/ in your case would indicate /home/sky/ and if it is under /home/dwhelper you will not find it with that command...
<sky100> ok
<L3top> ffmpeg -i  "/home/dwhelper/The Bodyguard Ending.mp4" 2>&1| grep -i stream
<sky100> L3top,  . it has worked .. has given out the infos
<sky100> Stream #0.0(und): Audio: aac, 44100 Hz, stereo, s16, 108 kb/s
<sky100>     Stream #0.1(und): Video: h264 (Constrained Baseline), yuv420p, 480x360 [PAR 1:1 DAR 4:3], 472 kb/s, 25 fps, 25 tbr, 25k tbn, 50 tbc
<sky100> now the conversion part
<sky100> all is needed is to convert into a 320x240 resolution in .mp4 format
<sky100> its in 480x360
<Peace-> sky100: but are you sure the codecs is good ?
<Peace-> fps and bitrate are ok ?
<sky100> yep
<Peace-> ok so it's easy
<sky100> ic
<sky100> ok
<sky100> how to do it Peace-  can u type it pls ..
<sky100> once im accustomed , i will be using ffmpeg only  for conversion
<sky100> will not use handbrake ..
<sky100> which never worked
<Peace-> i am writing wait
<sky100> oh k
<Peace-> sky100:  try this out ffmpeg -i  YOURVIDEO.mp4    -acodec copy  -s  320x240 -vcodec ibx264  -vb 472k  OUTVIDEOPPATH.mp4
<Peace-> sorrty
<sky100> no prob
<sky100> take ur time
<Peace-> sky100:  try this out ffmpeg -i  YOURVIDEO.mp4    -acodec copy  -s  320x240 -vcodec libx264  -vb 472k  OUTVIDEOPPATH.mp4
<sky100> will i have to mention the full video path in YOURVIDEO
<Peace-> "/home/dwhelper/The Bodyguard Ending.mp4" i guess
<L3top>  ffmpeg -i "/home/dwhelper/The Bodyguard Ending.mp4"  -acodec copy  -s  320x240 -vcodec libx264  -vb 472k  "/home/dwhelper/The_Bodyguard_Ending.mp4"         ?
<Peace-> sky100: what has written L3top shoudl work for you
<sky100> ok
<sky100> thanx a ton
<sky100> then the converted video would be saved in dwhelper ..
<Peace-> The_Bodyguard_Ending.mp4 is not the same name of inpu that has spaces
<sky100> ok
<sky100> i copied & pasted the same in konsole .. but its giving out this ..." THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<sky100> This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<sky100> /home/dwhelper/The Bodyguard Ending.mp4: No such file or directory
<L3top> Did you use quotes sky100?
<sky100> oh yea
<sky100> was it wrong..
<Peace-> sky100: /home/dwhelper/The Bodyguard Ending.mp4: No such file or directory
<Peace-> it can't find the file
<sky100> my poor
<sky100> sorry
<sky100> retrying
<L3top> because you just got info from it
<L3top> so... it should be there.
<sky100> yes
<sky100> im really confused why it showed No such file
<sky100> hope have to mention the user name "sky"
<sky100> /home/sky/dwhelper...
<sky100> nope
<sky100> its not working
<sky100> my bad
<Peace-> sky100: ffmpeg -codecs | grep 264
<sky100> should i type that in konsole?
<Peace-> sky100: you canìt copy and paste?
<sky100> i was asking that only
<sky100> i meant copy & paste
<Peace-> ok
<sky100> konsole rolls out this ...
<sky100> THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<sky100> This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<sky100>  D V D  h264            H.264 / AVC / MPEG-4 AVC / MPEG-4 part 10
<sky100>  D V D  h264_vdpau      H.264 / AVC / MPEG-4 AVC / MPEG-4 part 10 (VDPAU acceleration)
<sky100>   EV    libx264         libx264 H.264 / AVC / MPEG-4 AVC / MPEG-4 part 10
<FloodBotK1> sky100: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> ok  you have the encoder
<Peace-> so ffmpeg should work
<Peace-> it's just your own error
<sky100> ok
<sky100> my error
<sky100> ??
<Peace-> i dunno worng path
<Peace-> wrong
<sky100> using same path
<Peace-> ok ... untill you get this message
<Peace->  /home/dwhelper/The Bodyguard Ending.mp4: No such file or directory
<Peace-> it doesn't find the file
<sky100> yes
<sky100> its showing like that
<sky100> but . while i pasted like "ffmpeg -i "/home/sky/dwhelper/The Bodyguard Ending.mp4" 2>&1| grep -i stream" it got me the infos
<sky100> so it found the file
<Peace-> ffmpeg -i  "ffmpeg -i "/home/sky/dwhelper/The Bodyguard Ending.mp4  -acodec copy  -s  320x240 -vcodec libx264  -vb 472k   "/home/sky/dwhelper/The_Bodyguard_Ending.mp4"
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> ffmpeg -i "/home/sky/dwhelper/The Bodyguard Ending.mp4"  -acodec copy  -s  320x240 -vcodec libx264  -vb 472k   "/home/sky/dwhelper/The_Bodyguard_Ending.mp4"
<sky100> do we need to choose a diierent folder to get the converted one ?
<sky100> gr8
<sky100> peace
<sky100> its working
<sky100> thanx a lot Peace-
<sky100> let me how it comes out
<sky100> see*
<sky100> just did not support the video codec peace
<sky100> my mobile device was unable to play the video.. but audio is there
<sky100> showed " Unsupported video codec"
<sky100> BRB
<sky100> .....afk
<Peace-> sky100: i said you before you should  check a video that your cell plays well...
<L3top> <Peace-> sky100: but are you sure the codecs is good ?
<RocknRolla> i'm using lucid if i use 12.04 repositories
<RocknRolla> is it possible
<RocknRolla> by totalling disabling lucid repositores
<bazhang> RocknRolla, dont use different release repos
<BluesKaj_> RocknRolla, are you trying to upgrade to 12.04 , if so run sudo do-release-upgrade , in the terminal , but make sure you have no ppas listed in your package manager or /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<RocknRolla> what will happened?
<bazhang> RocknRolla, if you use precise repos with lucid?
<bazhang> RocknRolla, whats your exact question
<RocknRolla> bazhang: no
<BluesKaj_> no RocknRolla , you can't replace the lucid repositories with precise repos , you'll end up with a very broken system once you upgrade
<bazhang> RocknRolla, never mix release repos. upgrade to precise if you wish to use precise repos
<BluesKaj_> or vice versa
<RocknRolla> i having issue of system freezing
<RocknRolla> when i issue startx
<wylde> anyone know if it's possible to run multiple instances of yakuake. eg one on each of my 3 monitors?
<RocknRolla> hey guys
<RocknRolla> i'm using lucid which is using 2.9 version of xervervideo package
<RocknRolla> i want to update that to 2.14
<RocknRolla> can it is possible
<L3top> RocknRolla: You want to downgrade... what package?
<RocknRolla> no to upgard
<L3top> 2.9 to 2.14 is a downgrade
<RocknRolla> xserver.xorg.video.intel
<RocknRolla> 2.9 is lower version
<RocknRolla> na?
<L3top> No
<L3top> RocknRolla: what exactly are you trying to do?
<RocknRolla> i'm using lucid
<Sentynel> 2.14 is more recent than 2.9..
<RocknRolla> which uses 2.9 version of xserver
<Sentynel> 2.9 was the default in lucid, 2.14 in natty
<RocknRolla> but is it possible to use 2.14 in lucid
<L3top> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.17.0-1ubuntu4 (precise), package size 234 kB, installed size 917 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<L3top> Interesting. I am wrong RocknRolla.
<Sentynel> RocknRolla: is there any particular reason you can't just upgrade to 12.04? I doubt you'll be able to find that package backported to lucid now
<RocknRolla> Sentynel: i'm using customized lucid
<RocknRolla> 2.9 don't support shadow option in there xorg.conf file
<Guest38385> Hi, i have fresh install Kubuntu 12.04 + beta KDE: 4.8.90. And i have small trouble. Example: If i catch window with mouse cursor, and want to move this window somewhere, cursor go normal, but window is like freeze for 1 second. Is this bug, problem with my hardware or future? :)
<RocknRolla> that's way i'm thinking to download all depndance regarding this package and also this 2.14 package
<L3top> RocknRolla: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+index?batch=75&memo=225&start=225
<L3top> if you add xorg-edgers ppa you can update to the version you want.
<RocknRolla> is this ppa safe
<Sentynel> define safe?
<L3top> ppas are unsupported
<Sentynel> it's official, but not necessarily stable
<Sentynel> and, yes, unsupported like any ppa
<RocknRolla> Sentynel: then what happened to my already installed package
<RocknRolla> do i need to remove them before i install this packages from ppa
<Sentynel> add the ppa and run updates as usual and it'll pull in updates from the ppa
<BluesKaj_> Guest38385, kde 4.8.9 is not stable yet
<Guest38385> BluesKaj_: And u think this can be reason?
<BluesKaj_> yes
<Guest38385> ok, thx
<BluesKaj_> Guest38385,^
<Guest38385> can i back to stable without problems?
<BluesKaj_> Guest38385, no\
<Guest38385> :D
<Guest38385> ok, i will install one more time this night
<Guest38385> thank u for help
<lsdage> hey everybody, I just installed Kubuntu 12.04 (amd 64) from the Alternate CD, I had no problems with the installation, but all I get when I try to boot is "error: file not found. grub rescue>"
<lsdage> I have only one harddisk and during the installation I selected MBR for grub
<lsdage> anybody encountered this? I would appreciate any help or idea...
<lsdage> reinstalling grub did not help :(
<RocknRolla> how to remove added ppa from system
<szal> RocknRolla: ppa-purge
<RocknRolla> and to list added ppa
<BluesKaj_> RocknRolla, look in  /etc/apt/sources.list.d , with root permissions
<L3top> RocknRolla: ppa-purge, or the quick and greasy rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*  and update.
<RocknRolla> if ppa is not listed there
<BluesKaj_> too many cooks ")
<RocknRolla> BluesKaj_: ?
<BluesKaj_> RocknRolla, i mean all the above suggestions will work , but they are coming from differnt ppl , hence "too many cooks"
<szal> afaics, you have exactly 2 different proposals here, so not too much yet ;)
<BluesKaj_> szal, maybe to the trained observer :)
<RocknRolla> rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* this will remove everything
<RocknRolla> from source
<L3top> RocknRolla: you would need to sudo, and it will remove ppas from the directory sources.list.d... not to be confused with /etc/apt/sources.list the file.
<L3top> RocknRolla: ls /etc/apt
<L3top> you will see what I mean
<RocknRolla> what is different in source.list.d
<RocknRolla> L3top: got it
<lordievader> Good evening
<RocknRolla> Good night
<lordievader> Hey RocknRolla how are you?
<RocknRolla> fine lordievader
<RocknRolla> What about you?
<lordievader> RocknRolla: I'm tired.
<RocknRolla> lordievader: why so?
<lordievader> RocknRolla: A week of hard work on a project for college.
<RocknRolla> lordievader: that's really hard
<RocknRolla> lordievader: what is your project
<lordievader> RocknRolla: We are making a coffee machine that you can control from the internet, so lets say you are at work going home, and when at home you want to have coffee, you just go to the website and order your coffee and when you get home there it will be waiting for you :)
<RocknRolla> great autoamation
<BluesKaj_> does the coffee machine boil the water and insert the coffee as well ? :)
<RocknRolla> BluesKaj_: sorry to say but stop kidding
<genii-around> !rfc2324
<BluesKaj_> phone ahead an tell whoever answers to turn on the coffee maker
<genii-around> Hm
<BluesKaj_> RocknRolla, a little humour is allowed :)
<lordievader> BluesKaj_: Yes, it is one of these: http://www.promart.nl/image/cache/data/Cloer/5030-400x400.jpg different model though...
<RocknRolla> BluesKaj_: i'm also kidding
<RocknRolla> chill
 * L3top can control coffee maker from internet.
<BluesKaj_> later all , stuff to do
<RocknRolla> when i update i gate message like that
<RocknRolla> Current status: 0 updates [-3].
<RocknRolla> what is this
<genii-around> RocknRolla: If in console you do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    ... at the end of it all does it say something like 3 packages removed, or 3 packages not upgraded?
<RocknRolla> whay is -3
<RocknRolla> in bracket
<genii-around> Probably 3 that could be removed or so
<RocknRolla> nut i installed three new package
<Idestem> Hi!
<skomorokh> hiya! xorg updates from sometime lastweek killed the trackpoint on my thinkpad (t520) anyone else have this happen? and find out why?
<skomorokh> apt-get -f install, everything is in all the way. checked to make sure i didn't have a xtale xorg.conf (maybe something changed names) but I have none. touchpad is off in the bios, this is just the eraser thing
<L3top> While it is POSSIBLE that xorg is at fault... why do you believe that this was the cause?
<L3top> skomorokh: ^
#kubuntu 2012-06-23
<baffone85> hello
<avpx> Hey!
<baffone85> can I use filemaker 12 on ubuntu?
<frogonwheels> baffone85: is that a windoze app?
<frogonwheels> baffone85: look on winehq appdb
<baffone85> yes
<baffone85> where do I look? Can you give me web link please?
<frogonwheels> baffone85: well if you'd googled those winehq appdb you'd a' found it.
<frogonwheels> baffone85: however:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25827
<baffone85> so on ubuntu 12.04 I can use filemaker. Is it right?
<frogonwheels> baffone85: did you read the page?
<frogonwheels> baffone85: http://www.osalt.com/filemaker
<frogonwheels> baffone85: http://bit.ly/Mdvdeb
<baffone85> thank's
<zacarias> Anyone running Kubuntu 12.04 on a Power PC?
<zacarias> Anyone running Kubuntu 12.04 on a Power PC?
<L3top> !anyone | zacarias
<ubottu> zacarias: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<akis> hi
<akis> is there any way to encrypt files/dirs in kubuntu 10.04?
<LauraR> Hello, I am having an issue after install where the screen settings don't stick on reboot.  I usually work with amd/ati machines so I would do it through CCC, but this is an intel hd graphics laptop.
<LauraR> Where would I edit the defaults so the settings are permanent
<ronnoc> LauraR: Hello. Were they changed in the Display and Monitor section of KDE's System Settings?
<LauraR> ronnoc: Yes they were.
<ronnoc> akis: I'm not sure, as 10.04 is not supported anymore I don't think
<LauraR> ronnoc: Applying also works, but the settings are lost on reboot.
<LauraR> ronnoc: Never mind, I MIGHT have just found my issue. I didn't hit "save as default" only apply!
<LauraR> let me try rebooting :)
<ronnoc> :)
<ronnoc> Ok let me know
<LauraR> Thanks, wish me luck.
<ronnoc> GL!
<akis> it is still supported
<ronnoc> akis: See if this helps at all: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/10/create-encrypted-files-folders-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat-seahorse/
<ronnoc> hi Daskreech!
<L3top> ronnoc: Lucid is supported through 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<LauraR> ronnoc: Yup that was it.
<LauraR> Thanks again! :)
<ronnoc> LauraR: Anytime - though I didn't do anything ;)
<ronnoc> L3top: Thx for that...I had forgot
<LauraR> Well describing it made me look closer =P
<L3top> ;)
<ronnoc> lol
<ronnoc> L3top: I looks like the 2015 date is only for server? Or am I mis-reading the chart?
<ronnoc> April 2013 looks like the end for 10.04 desktop support
<akis> i found this one http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/encrypt-home-folder-ubuntu-installation-linux/
<ronnoc> akis: Actually if I right-click a file or folder right in Dolpin I get an option to encrypt....
<ronnoc> do you not have that?
<akis> no i dont
<ronnoc> you may have to go into your Dolphin configuration and under "services", make sure encryption and decryption are checked
<ronnoc> I'm running 12.04, and I have those options available
<ronnoc> thought there may be easier / better ways to do what you want to do
<L3top> sorry, yes ronnoc... we run server... so... you are correct. 1004 desktop ed is through the first quarter of 2013.
<ronnoc> it's awesome that Canonical has extended these LTS dates out for Enterprise users to help make it really viable in both the server and desktop segments
<akis> there is no encrypt option under services of my Dolphin
<ronnoc> LauraR: WB
<LauraR> ronnoc: Thanks :)
<ronnoc> :)
<ronnoc> man I wish Kontact would be 100 pct crash-free. I want to love it, I really do. But it keeps crashing about one out of every 100 emails I try to read/move/delete :/
<c_smith> Hello, I'm trying to reset Kontact (And the whole suite it represents) to as it would be in a fresh install. what folders would I delete? google isn't helping me.
<c_smith> never mind, figured it out (deleted everything in the folders that I knew I didn't need) man I need to clean out my configuration folders once in a while.
<prativasic> How to make Kpatience Game Theme?
<prativasic> Can anybody provide me any reference?
<kubuntu> hi
<Guest35620> hi 2 all
<rmac> Hi, I was trying to install firefox on kubuntu but I am getting this (http://paste.kde.org/506210/) error.. can anyone help me out!?
<Mamarok> rmac: could you please give some more information on your current system (Kubuntu version, KDE version) and which repositories you use?
<Mamarok> looks like y try getting firefox from a PPA, is that right?
<Mamarok> you*
<rmac> Mamarok: kde 4.8.1 and kubuntu is 11.10 ..
<rmac> Mamarok: I just did sudo apt-get install firefox
<Mamarok> because you have 400+ packages waiting for an upgrade there
<qbit> I just upgraded to Firefox 13 via Muon Package Manager on 75 bit and all was fine for me, however, I do not have GoogleTalk plugin installed - mine is KDE 4.8.4on 12.04 with all current updates
<qbit> s/75/64
<rmac> Mamarok: i do not want to upgrade to 12.04 because I have some development environment set up which might get wrecked if i upgrade it :-\
<Mamarok> rmac: could you please paste your sources list?
<rmac> Mamarok: how can i do that? any command?
<Mamarok> Moment, I tell you where it is
<Mamarok> it is here: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mamarok> rmac: you probably have a sources mismatch there, else it doesn't explain why you have so many updates in wait
<rmac> Mamarok: ok. let me check..
<Mamarok> are you sure it is not just a regular update you didn't do?
<rmac> Mamarok: here it is.. http://paste.kde.org/506216/
<Mamarok> yep, you have a mis-match with oneiric and natty and lucid package sources
<Mamarok> you should remove all the lucid and natty lines in there
<Mamarok> since you use 11.10 which is oneiric
<Mamarok> and the do a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<rmac> Mamarok: hmmm.. how is it causing a problem for firefox?
<Mamarok> you apparently didn't follow the correct dist-upgrade when you went prom natty to oneiric
<qbit> might also remove the google-talkplugin too, add back after
<Mamarok> and your installation is not complete, else you wouldn't have 400+ packages waiting to be updated
<rmac> Mamarok: oh.. maybe :-\
<Mamarok> qbit: I doubt that is the problem
<rmac> Mamarok: what is the actual procedure..
<Mamarok> rmac: well, edit the source.list with kdesudo kate /etc/apt/source.list
<Mamarok> remove all non-oneiric sources lines
<Mamarok> save it, then do what I told you above: sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<rmac> Mamarok: its already all commented out right? should i explicitly remove them?
<Mamarok> no, you still have the lucid packages showing at the bottom
<Mamarok> those are not commented out
<Mamarok> also since those are all outdated you can as well remove them
<rmac> Mamarok: ok.. but while upgarading to 11.10 i did this >>> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<rmac> Mamarok: what actually does that mean>
<Mamarok> and when you upgraded from Natty to Oneiric you probably didn't do it correctly
<Mamarok> rmac: well, let's start with repairing what is wrong
<rmac> Mamarok: ok.. i'll edit that file right away..
<Mamarok> if you want to add the kubuntu-ppa/ppa and kubuntu-ppa/backports you need to do this we will do it after that edit
<rmac> Mamarok:  ok. i commented them!
<Mamarok> rmac: so to add the backports and kubuntu-ppa, do the following:
<Mamarok> apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<Mamarok> and the same for ppa:/kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Mamarok> then: sudo apt-get update, followed by sudo-apt-get upgrade
<Mamarok> that will install all the missing packages
<rmac> Mamarok: ok.. on it..
<Mamarok> hm, there is a typo in the second one:
<Mamarok> apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<rmac> Mamarok: when i did sudo apt-add-repository ppa:/kubuntu-ppa/backports i got this.. >>> http://paste.kde.org/506228/
<Mamarok> rmac: read what I just wrote :)
<Mamarok> remove the / after the :
 * Mamarok goes fetching more coffee
<lordievader> Hello everyone, good morning
<Lord_Havoc_> Hey! Wanna learn how to hack from people who actually "know" how to manipulate computers/networks?! Well you can right now by just joining our chat and asking questions. We're all patient and help people who dont understand. Join chat.us.freenode.net (6665) chan #hl2 See ya online!
<Mamarok> not relevant to this channel
<lordievader> Is there an option in dolphin to auto refresh when the contents of the folder has changed? (For example after a file has moved?)
<skramer_> lordievader: Not sure if this is interesting for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1852055
<lordievader> skramer_: Thank you, but it seems gamin doesn't have much effect, maybe I need to reboot for it. Oh well I guess F5 it is...
<lordievader> It doesn't matter too much.
<skramer_> ;-)
<Mamarok> lordievader: F5 indeed
<Mamarok> which is used to refresh in many more apps than just Dolphin IIRC
<lordievader> Mamarok: I know, but for a file browser it is just silly IMO.
<Mamarok> why? The same is used in Konqueror, and I wouldn't be astonished if it were used in Nautilus
<Mamarok> there are plenty of reasons a file manager can't update itself, like showing remote shares
<Mamarok> and all browsers use it as well
<Mamarok> and no need for Gamin since there is KDirWatch and FAM
<lordievader> Oh well, as I said, it matters not.
<prativasic> How to make Kpatience Game Theme?
<prativasic> any thought?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<openos> Hello How to repair SD card under Linux
<openos> How To repair SD card's In Kubuntu
<lordievader> openos: What do you mean with repai?
<lordievader> repar*
<lordievader> repair**
<openos>  a repair utility
 * lordievader lost the ability to type
<openos> a repair utility for scrapped  SD Card
<lordievader> openos: What is wrong with it? You cannot read it or something?
<openos> Yes write Protected
<openos> SD Duo Card
<lordievader> openos: Write protection usually is a harware switch, have you checked for such a switch on the SD card?
<openos> There Is Now Switch In This kind Of SD Card Is PSP card
<Joit> openos:  take the card out, look at it, and there is usual a very little switch
<lordievader> Ah it's not a sd card... What does info does sudo fdisk -l give you about it?
<openos> Oki Wait
<lordievader> openos: Oh hey these do have such a switch: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_b9kQtY-02vM/SddrVH8NvMI/AAAAAAAAAPU/zig-TYGK-qQ/s400/MemorySticks.JPG
<Joit> wow, that are anyway luxury cards
<lordievader> Sony's own cards, luckily for my father the nex-5 uses the standard SD cards.
<openos> Disque /dev/sdb : 8189 Mo, 8189378560 octets
<openos> 252 têtes, 62 secteurs/piste, 1023 cylindres, total 15994880 secteurs
<openos> Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets
<openos> Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets
<openos> taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets
<FloodBotK1> openos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<openos> Identifiant de disque : 0xffffffff
<Joit> i got mostly something like this, where the swith is at the left side http://www.allmemorycards.com/sd.htm
<openos> Okey
<lordievader> !paste | openos
<ubottu> openos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, we had a sd that wasn't recognized a week ago , but we solved the problem by using the usb adapter
<lordievader> Joit: Jup those are the standard SD cards.
<BluesKaj> still doesn't solve the recognition problem tho
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Faulty internal card reader?
<Joit> openos he only mutes you afterwards for a moment, doesnt hurt
<openos> http://pastebay.net/1065834
<openos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1055913/
<lordievader> openos: Anyhow, have you checked for the switch?
<Joit> usual you should can format the card all time, even when the files are only set to write protected with a file option, still can read and copy away
<openos> This Is a PSP Memory Card There Is No Switch in it
<lordievader> openos: Have you checked the image I gave you? It is a Memory Stick Pro Duo isn't it?
<Joit> why do need french allways have such extraordinary things ? :p
<openos> Yes Is A Pro Duo
<lordievader> openos: Have you seen this image? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_b9kQtY-02vM/SddrVH8NvMI/AAAAAAAAAPU/zig-TYGK-qQ/s400/MemorySticks.JPG
<openos> In The Middel from sony this is it
<openos> My Memory stick is the One In the Middle
<lordievader> openos: Yes, they are all the same, so your should also have a lock switch on the other side.
<qw[UA]> hello all
<ubuntumaury_> !saive
<openos> there Is No switch i think my memory card is a chiness version
<qw[UA]> i would like install Lazarus help me please
<Joit> openos is that card from a playstation, or do you have a link to the manufactor ?
<lordievader> openos: That is odd, why don't the chinese comform to the standard. What happens when you try to mount it? sudo mount /dev/sdb <some-mount-dir>
<openos> I just buy it from a electronic shop
<lordievader> qw[UA]: You mean this lazarus: http://www.lazarus.freepascal.org/
<Joit> i did search for psp memorycards, but got really strange results
<Joit> but seems he gave up
<lordievader> Joit: Its the Memory Stick Pro Duo.
<lordievader> qw[UA]: Lazarus seems to be available in the repos, so a simple apt-get install lazarus will do.
<Joit> this ?http://www.allmemorycards.com/memory-stick-pro-duo.htm
<Joit> it has a switch :D
<ubuntumaury> !saive
<Joit>  !?Save? there is nothing to save anymore
<lordievader> Joit: I know, and so should his. Unless the chinese really do not know what a standard is. (He claimed his was chinese)
<Joit> oops, now i triggered ubotto to send me a msg
<Joit> well, hopefully he will figure it out
<devilchaos> ho folks having problems with updating system and installing software poss conflicting repos in the sources.list can someon either give me a copy of theres or point me in the right direction of the ones for latest release please ?
<devilchaos> had a bit skulk about through google but is a bit hap hazard
<lordievader> devilchaos: What happens when you run sudo apt-get update?
<devilchaos> hold on.....
<devilchaos> http://pastebin.com/jYeptZBa
<lordievader> devilchaos: He seems to fail to download the package list of the main repo. You could change that to a mirror. And the spotify repos is also not reachable, I suggest just removing that one, you can allways get the repos later again.
<devilchaos> lorsievader: ?
<devilchaos>  em.... the spotify one to get rid of and  other to change to what mirror ? im uk
<lordievader> devilchaos: To something close by. Germany, holland, etc perhaps even the US.
<devilchaos> hashed the spotify out
<lordievader> devilchaos: Do you know how to edit your sources?
<devilchaos> yes
<devilchaos> ah ok ill give it a shot
<devilchaos> france ?
<lordievader> devilchaos: For example, after editing your sources run the apt-get update again to see if there are any other sources unreachable.
<devilchaos> so it would be deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise multiverse?
<devilchaos> yup yup
<lordievader> devilchaos: No idea, I usually use a gui for the mirror change. If I have to.
<devilchaos> i c
<lordievader> devilchaos: Seems to be right though.
<devilchaos> ok ill try it out
<devilchaos> brb
<devilchaos> or would i be getting the fail because i need the pgp keys?
<lordievader> devilchaos: Try and you will see.
<devilchaos> lordievader: changed all to fr and works perfectly thx v much for your help havent a clue whats goin on with the gb
<lordievader> devilchaos: Sometimes mirrors/servers fail, can happen for quite a number of reasons...
<devilchaos> cool beanos :)
<devilchaos> lordievader: any suggestions on encrypt software for kubumtu?
<devilchaos> lol buntu
<devilchaos> :)
<lordievader> devilchaos: Truecrypt works well under (k)ubuntu, also has support for Windows, and is know to be allmost uncrackable.
<devilchaos> yeah had read tht through a google search but couldnt install bcos of the repo probs al try again now though
<devilchaos> :)
<lordievader> devilchaos: I saw that :)
<BluesKaj> lordievader, oddly enough the card reader suddenly recognized the card and accesses to the photos appeared aswell.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That is quite strange...
<BluesKaj> slow daemon ?
<lordievader> Perhaps, or a dying card... I don't know.
<BluesKaj> no , the card worked perfectly om wife's W7 pc
<lordievader> Hmm, I see. That would point then to a fault somewhere on the pc, either the reader itself, communication from the reader to software, or the software... I'd say.
<BluesKaj> the device notifier didn't pop up a message like it does with cd, dvd or USB media
<BluesKaj> shows up in dolphin places though
<BluesKaj> as a drive
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Does fdisk see it?
<BluesKaj> yup , /dev/sde1   *         163      487423      243630+   6  FAT16
<devilchaos> lordievader truecrypt still isnt therre
<BluesKaj> fat16 ? ..of course the camera is 8 yrs old
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Is the system able to mount it?
<lordievader> devilchaos: Download it from their site: http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yes , otherwise I wouldn't be able to acces the photos and "sudo mount /dev/sde1 /mnt" didn't return any errors
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Right, so it works? Did it give any errors when the card didn't want to be read?
<BluesKaj> it just said the card was empty
<devilchaos> cheers lad
<devilchaos> :)
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I think the device scan daemon was slow , almost like it woke up or something ...weird
<francesco_> ciao
<francesco_> esistono plugin di ricerca su konversation?
<lordievader> francesco_: Are you spanish? If so, !spain | francesco_
<lordievader> !spain | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> !it |francesco_,
<ubottu> francesco_,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<CM_Junk> is anyone using kubuntu inside virtualbox?
<CM_Junk> or does anyone know if privoxy is known not to work inside a virtual machine?
 * L3top uses kubuntu in vbox all the time, does not know what privoxy is, so not sure he can be of help
<degenerated> so
 * JMichaelX wonders why the window for Qmpdclient cannot be properly resized
<skomorokh> apt-get -f install, everything is in all the way. checked to make sure i didn't have a xtale xorg.conf (maybe something changed names) but I have none. touchpad is off in the bios, this is just the eraser thing
<skomorokh> urp, trying to repost from yesterday, turned out i did as two messages... i'll try and get it in order this time, sorry ;)
<skomorokh> hiya! xorg updates from sometime lastweek killed the trackpoint on my thinkpad (t520) anyone else have this happen? and find out why?
<skomorokh> apt-get -f install, everything is in all the way. checked to make sure i didn't have a xtale xorg.conf (maybe something changed names) but I have none. touchpad is off in the bios, this is just the eraser thing
<lorddelta> Bug: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ doens't work. It redirect to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<lorddelta> At least, there doesn't seem to be a kde specific version?
<lorddelta> Anyways does anyone know a good way to get Knotify4 working properly? For some reason the application can't find a vorbis library with which to play all the lovely ogg notifications on the system.
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I can not join to GoogleTalk in Kopete !
<mah454> How can fix this problem ?
<lorddelta> Juk doesn't work either, any help with configuring the vorbis plugin (commands to reconfigure the correct packages, etc.) would be appreciated
<pietro10> Hi. I'm on a backup computer running Arch. I'm trying to install Kubuntu on an external dhard drive so I can use it to recover my main computer. I have already partitoined the disk, leaving a ~550GB NTFS partition at the start and free space elsewhere. I tred usb-creator but it won't let me install to the external drive. I cannot burn to CD and install from there right now. What are my options? Thanks.
<lordievader> pietro10: Make a live-usb with the usb-creator, and boot the usb stick, and from there do the install.
<pietro10> Ok. I won't be able to get a USB stick until later; is there anything I can do now?
<lordievader> pietro10: Not that I know of. If you would be in Windows you could do a Wubi install, but that is not a "real" linux install.
<pietro10> ok, thanks anyway
<ubuntumaury> !list
<ubottu> ubuntumaury: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubuntumaury> !list
<ubottu> ubuntumaury: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<genii-around> !it | ubuntumaury
<ubottu> ubuntumaury: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alrea7> hi
<alrea7> im stupid but thats me
<alrea7> i play in my panel
<alrea7> before its easy to swich language now ilose it so icant write any ting except english
<alrea7> can irestore bac my panel
<alrea7> imean default panel
<alrea7> ok thanks bay
<c_smith> Hello, I'm having issues burning a ISO, I tried in K3B, but it says "Unable to fixate disk" and in Brasero, it shoots me an "SCSI error" what could be the possible cause of this?
<c_smith> btw, my optical drive is an SCSI drive.
<c_smith> more info on my issue: I looked at the debugging output, Wodim seems to be failing to fixate the disk.
<faglnar> What could cause vlc to hang when opening (any) media? I already apt-get --purge remove 'ed it and reinstalled
<faglnar> seems not to be a usersetting
<Avihay> faglnar: you can try a different output plugin
<Avihay> if it, say, uses the opengl output plugin and your opengl driver implementation is lacking some special features it needs...
<Avihay> I particularly like the color ascii one
<faglnar> Avihay: but it hangs even even when playing just audio
<Avihay> run it in a terminal, do you get some more info?
<Avihay> GDB?
<faglnar> nothing it just freezes completely, no log autput i need to sigkill it
<christopher> I just wanted to pop in here to say Kubuntu rocks, Ubuntu 12.05 has a problem with coming out of suspend mode. I found some work arounds, including some scripts that just never worked. Kubuntu works straight out of the box and I've had the least problems with it. I haven't used MINT or many others but Kubuntu just freakin Rocks!
<faglnar> christopher: yes kubuntu rocks because kde rocks because kde is awesome and the distro a tradeoff between new and stable but imo kde gets not enough love
<Avihay> faglnar: you can try running it in gdb, though if it hangs, I don't know how to make gdb stop. maybe someon else can help. another option is to install a different option
<faglnar> Avihay: how does gbd work? i never had to use it
<genii-around> faglnar: gdb programname   ... then: run <options>     after it finishes, q to quit
<christopher> Okay lol then KDE rocks, I just think its the bees knees. The only wierd thing is, I'm setting up a VM and It's hang up when installing language packs...but either way I def like the feel of this a lot better. Ubuntu looks smooth but this takes the cake as far as ease of use. I'm sure I'll figure out the VM installation issue, I'd rather work on that than trying to make Ubuntu come out of suspend properly :P So KDE won over a new FAN!!
<genii-around> eg: gdb apt-get  ... then: run dist-upgrade   .... when everything settles out and it finishes, q
<christopher> genii, was that for me? I'll give that a try
<genii-around> faglnar: You need the -gdb package installed for whichever program you are trying to debug
<genii-around> christopher: No, not for you, apologies
<christopher> ha ha no worries, I was on a solution page and it looked close to your commands. Thnx tho
 * faglnar loading debug stuff why are debug packages so huge?
<pietro10> symbol tables and source references are huge
<Avihay> christopher: KDE (desktop environment) sucks, it's nowhere near what one might call a finished product and neither is kubuntu. what do you call a system with a network manager that has been broken for over two years, and is still broken for some?(hangup bug), what do you call a system where the default taskmanager has such obvious bugs that you don't want to use it as a showoff to people from other OSs
<genii-around> Also often it needs to pull in all the debug packages for the packages the one you're looking at depends upon
<Avihay> I would have never have taken years, YEARS ! of abuse like this from any other OS/DE. must be love.
<christopher> Well, from my personal experience and my laptop. Out of the box Kubuntu has given me the least amount of problems compared to Ubuntu. For me the power management, the issue with Ubuntu not knowing how to properly come out of Suspend. The solutions listed didn't solve my problem. I think every user's needs are going to be different, I've never had problems with the network manager and it's seemed to work very well for me. This is why I'm
<christopher> of the opinion that it rocks, at least for me lol
<faglnar> Avihay: imo still better than unity which deprives me of gui settings and WAY BETTER than gnome which goes single app centric, i cant stand taht
<christopher> I should say KDE sorry
 * genii-around makes a fresh pot of coffee, hands a mug with blue gears and Avihay's name on it to them
<christopher> lol, I need a cup!
 * genii-around slides christopher a mug as well
<faglnar> having loaded the gbd stuff for vlc and ran gdb vlc and then run it said the the following:
<Avihay> well, suspend never worked for me, (damn you Intel with your GFX card!), hibernate is... flakey, card reader stopped working after a kernel update, sensors go on the frits sometimes, and hardware rfkill somtimes reads as stuck in the off state. changeing the brightness sends keyboard events so everytime the screen shutdown happens, the keysend just gets the laptop out of screensaver mode, and that's just the stuff I remember right now
<Avihay> thanks genii-around
<faglnar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056711/
 * Avihay sips
<christopher> Nice, Gracias genii! I gotta go do the work thing but I'll be back later; have fun guys, nice meeting the room!
<faglnar> where does vlc save its user specific settings?
<Avihay> thread 17942 and maybe others are still running
<faglnar> because on my other account it plays fine
<Avihay> you should switch to all active threads and run bt to show the stack
<Avihay> bt is one of GDB's commands
<Avihay> you may need to press ctrl+c to get GDB's prompt
<Avihay> from the state it is in now
<faglnar> program got sigint waits at ../bla/bla/lowlevellock.S:132 <- this file doesnt exist
<faglnar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056719/
<Avihay> faglnar:  that's just a thread waiting on a lock(mutex), you need to have a look at the other threads and see if there's something else that can indicate the issue
<Avihay> sec, I'll look for how to switch threads in gdb
<faglnar> sry the help-all is a bit overwhelming to me
<Avihay> ok, seems like you get a list of threads if you type "thread", and you can switch between them by "thread <id>" where <id> is a number assigned to the thread by GDB, it will usually be <10
<Avihay> no need for the quotes. switch between all the active threads and make a bt for each one of them
<faglnar> 6 threads http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056732/
<faglnar> i switched through them and bt 'ed
<Avihay> that's exactly the output I wanted
<Avihay> just to make sure, you pressed ctrl+c after VLC  hanged?
<faglnar> the only thing that jumps to my eye is those 0x0000... in ?? () lines at the end of a thread output
<faglnar> yes
<faglnar> otherwise i could not type in gdb
<faglnar> vlc is frozen but i have not killed it yet
<Avihay> well, it seems like two threads are pooling for something while the other threads are waiting for mutex locks to open up. I can't even guess what the issue is. you may want to try your luck with the developers
<faglnar> do they have a chan on freenode?
<faglnar> yes they do
<Avihay> yes
#kubuntu 2012-06-24
<Ex777> skype and teamspeak playback static instead of sound, web browser and other programs playback sound fine why does voip software not seem to work correctly for me
<Avihay> it may be that one set uses alsa while the other uses pulse. there might be some config options to select the working sound system in the programs that doesn't. there are wrapper scripts that let you load alsa using programs with pulse and the other way around, I think. you may want to try them
<Avihay> I was thinking bout something like alsa-oss but I can't find it
<BluesKaj> most onboard soundcards can be used fully including flash webaudio without pulseaudio , most pci soundcards require pulse audio to link to alsa for webaudio
<faglnar> Avihay: edwardw from #videolan got it. its this: http://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/6641
<faglnar> its 3 am already *zzzzzz*
<ignerious> why telepathy does not show "contacts come online/offline " notification?
<ignerious> i mean KDE_telepathy
<ignerious> why telepathy does not show "contacts come online/offline " notification?
<ignerious> why telepathy does not show "contacts come online/offline " notification?
<ignerious> why telepathy does not show "contacts come online/offline " notification?
<FloodBotK1> ignerious: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ignerious> ???
<genii-around> ignerious: FloodBotK1 can't really help you, they are a bot. If no one replies to your question right away, just ask it again after a reasonable amount of time ( like 5-10 minutes )
<ignerious> ok
<ignerious> why telepathy does not show "contacts come online/offline " notification?
<genii-around> ignerious: You might also want to try http://www.kubuntuforums.net/content.php
<gulzar> Please help. How to have only icons in KDE-taskbar (without text)? Similar to pclos-kde or much better.
<gulzar> anyone?
<gulzar> ?
<naught101> has anyone else noticed kdialogues and dolphin being incredibly slow and/or hanging lately?
<gulzar> Please help. How to have only icons in KDE-taskbar (without text)?
<christopher> The multisystem script isn't working, it worked on UBUNTU. That's how I was able to instlal Kubuntu...I'm googling but I can't find anything...this is retarded
<christopher> "2: install-depot-multisystem.sh: Syntax error: redirection unexpected" http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ I got it straight from here last time with no problems. I have no clue how to trouble shoot this..Any ideas?
<tebu> hi
<tebu> I am facing booting problem
<tebu> By default it get stuck in to starting bluetooth deamon
<tebu> after a long time I get GUI Login screen,
<tebu> but no mouse access
<tebu> I need to reboot and need to select previous version
<tebu> kindly help to fix the same
<genii-around> tebu: FloodBotK2 is a bot, they cannot assist. Right now this channel is quiet, many of the helpers are not in your local timezone. Perhaps to try again later, or try searching the Kubuntu forums.
<lordievader> Good morning
<Yoser> good morning
<danielo> hey
<danielo> Guys
<danielo> after updating nvidia driver I can resume my laptop
<danielo> its quite sad
<lordievader> danielo: Do you get a promt or just a black screen?
<danielo> no promt only black screen :(
<danielo> I have updated from here
<danielo> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<lordievader> danielo: How did you install the nVidia driver?
<danielo> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<danielo> sudo apt-get update
<danielo> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<lordievader> danielo: I see, why didn't you use the jockey? Anyhow I reccommend uninstalling those packages and then installing the driver through the jockey.
<ikonia> ahhh PPA
<ikonia> bye bye
<lordievader> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> lordievader: the x-swap PPA
<lordievader> ikonia: Is there something wrong with it? Never heard of it myself.
<lordievader> danielo: Do you know how to boot into rescue mode?
<ikonia> lordievader: I just find it poor and lacking testing
<danielo> i think I know
<danielo> what do you mean by jockey?
<danielo> I've installed it by this ppa cause there wasnt any other in system actualizator:P
<lordievader> danielo: Jockey is a gui made to install non-open-source drivers, like the nVidia driver.
<danielo> yea I know
<danielo> but there wanst that version of driver :P
<lordievader> What version, danielo
<danielo> I've contacted with ppa contributors and they told me that there is already bug commit in this ppa
<danielo> 302.17
<danielo> Linux-x86_64
<lordievader> danielo: And why do you need to ahve that version of the driver? You want support for some new things or something?
<danielo> the newest version give support form reall time changing display
<danielo> until that driver anytime I've connected my tv I had black and white colour
<danielo> I had to detect displays then logout
<lordievader> danielo: Are those drivers available on the nVidia website?
<danielo> restart x and ther log in back
<danielo> yea
<danielo> there is a binary version to
<lordievader> danielo: Then do a manual install of the driver.
<danielo> a binary version
<lordievader> danielo: Read this for the how to: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/295.59/README/index.html
<danielo> thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<gem_> hi all
<BluesKaj> hi gem_
<danielo> Hey guys
<danielo> I would like to ask You about Your opinion about nouveau drivers
<danielo> how they work?
<danielo> what are the diference between them and properity drivers from nvici
<danielo> nvidia*
<asier> hola, se puede forzar a kwin a que ponga los efectos que yo quiera por una sesión (P.D.: uso Kubuntu 12.04)
<asier> hello, you can force kwin to put the effects I want for one session (PS: use Kubuntu 12.04)
<asier> nobody?
<L3top> !es | asier
<ubottu> asier: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Harmonium> Hello. Anyone knows how can I change the button used to move a window (currently Alt+drag) in KDE? I can't find the option in the system settings.
<mydognameisrudy> left mouse button?
<BluesKaj> Harmonium, you do't need alt to drag awindow just click hold & drag
<Harmonium> No, you can drag a window from anywhere, not just the title bar, if you hold Alt and left click, but I want to change the key to Meta.
<Harmonium> Under Gnome2 there was a "Window" setting under preferences. I don't know where it is on KDE.
<BluesKaj> titlebar and toolbar are available for dragging ...seems enough to me :)
<Harmonium> BluesKaj: Well, not to me. I mean, I wouldn't come here asking for help and be happy to know someone else doesn't need that function.
<Harmonium> Should I try the main KDE channel?
<mydognameisrudy> i would if i were you.
<Sentynel> Harmonium: system settings > window behaviour > window behaviour > window actions > modifier key
<Harmonium> Sentynel: There it is! Fantastic! Thanks a lot. :D
<BluesKaj> heh, I don't have a meta key on this KB , Harmonium , that's why I didn't fully understand your question, didn't mean to be flippant
<mydognameisrudy> not sure what that will do ? guess i have no use for it at this  point
<BluesKaj> this kb is wireless , obviously doesn't have all functions for some reason
<mydognameisrudy> what is the alt key doing ?
<Joit> its mainly like an other level, like alternative
<mydognameisrudy> to drag a window?
<Joit> err, forget that :D
<mydognameisrudy> oh you can drag it at any point inside the window
<mydognameisrudy> ah i c
<mydognameisrudy> ;)
<BluesKaj> yeah , butr why a meta key , does that save a step of some kind
<mydognameisrudy> not to me alt key is closer to touch pad
<mydognameisrudy> leason #1 learned something new today ;)
<BluesKaj> not me , I'm still confused about what a meta is and what it does :)
<mydognameisrudy> well mine is set to the alt key and you can hit alt+drag at any  place in the window and move it
<mydognameisrudy> if you hit the left mouse key to drag it will click a button or action instead
<Harmonium> I need it to be Meta because I use that function and I use Photoshop and Alt+click does something I need, but if it's both set to Alt, then I'll move PS instead of performing the action I want.
<mydognameisrudy> Harmonium:  thanks i learned something new ;)
<Harmonium> No problem. I find it more useful if it's Meta, since that key will not interfere with many programs.
<Pingator> hi does someone here know about the source code of kmix? i want to find the place, where the increment of volume on hotkey press is defined
<Miguelito> Hello - having some issues with them manager and was wondering if someone could help
<Pingator> Miguelito: theme manager?
<Miguelito> yea - its called Desktop Theme - just see it as the tool to change your Desktop Theme
<dnivra> hello. I running Kubuntu 12.04 on a sony vaoi vgnfw260j. My left button on my touchpad has stopped working-the right button works fine. Could someone tell me how can i make the left touchpad button work?
<Miguelito> just getting back into Linux and Ubuntu was highly recommended and last night I upgraded to kubuntu
<Pingator> Miguelito: what are the issues?
<Miguelito> i select the new theme and apply but the change is not taking effect
<Pingator> workspace theme is just changing widget borders and background maybe they look similar
<Pingator> window decoration is yeah window decoration
<Pingator> and there is also an application design for changing the colors of greyspace and text
<Miguelito> no I downloaded some themes that look way different than the default
<Pingator> give me the name of the theme, i just have a vanilla kubuntu 12.04 here
<Miguelito> one sec'
<Miguelito> Slim Glow is the one I tried changing to at the moment
<Pingator> in which category?
<hoijui> i want to install kubuntu on a machine, preserving its partitioning layout and the data on /home
<hoijui> the system uses RAID1 and LVM
<Pingator> Miguelito: readme says you neednt download it, its in the repositories in a kdeartwork package
<hoijui> the kubuntu instaler does not seem to support RAID (and i guess neither LVM)
<hoijui> is that correct?
<Pingator> hoijui: try the alternate cd, that installer has advanced settings
<hoijui> thanks Pingator! :-)
<Pingator> hoijui: the livecd installer is for some reason kept very simple and straight
<Miguelito> Pingator, I just clicked install through Desktop Theme and applied it. I dont see a category
<Pingator> i mean in which kde settings module
<Pingator> they are 2 main modules with each shaving submodules
<Pingator> lol shaving
<hoijui> man.... now even the dudes on the internet shave their "sub modules" ?
<hoijui> wheres this worl going wiht all that metrosexuality
<Pingator> Miguelito: um uninstall the theme from the settings and apt-get install kdeartwork*
<Pingator> it should be in there
<Pingator> hoijui: shaven submodules are less likely to itch
<dnivra> hello. I running Kubuntu 12.04 on a sony vaoi vgnfw260j. My left button on my touchpad has stopped working-the right button works fine. Could someone tell me how can i make the left touchpad button work?
<hoijui> :/ maaaaan you really doin it!!
<hoijui> to my knowledge, you would have to shave them very often for this to hold true though..
<Pingator> lol
<hoijui> i.. heard
<Pingator> yes actually it would be far more convenient if you could just control hair growth at will
<hoijui> yeahhhh
<Pingator> dnivra: i had a sony vaio, is the button physically working?
<dnivra> um could you tell me what you mean by physically working?
<dnivra> i can tap it and it's going down but the click response doesn't happen. i can't click command buttons(Ok, cancel etc) or even click and select text.
<Pingator> dnivra: like not being stuck such
<dnivra> left button worked fine till yesterday. now it doesn't.
<dnivra> maybe I could get some info from the logs that could help? I didn't find any in the syslog-are synaptik events logged somewhere else?
<Pingator> dnivra: there is a terminal app for checking the raw output from hardware keys but i cant remember the name
<dnivra> dmesg?
<Pingator> no dmesg doesnt show key events
<dnivra> ah got it. xev.
<Pingator> yes
<dnivra> i ran xev and it detects motion and right button down but not left click.
<Pingator> was there any update in between which could have tampered with the touchpad?
<Pingator> if not its likely a mechanical problem
<dnivra> let me check the history of updates.
<dnivra> i just check and found that xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse and xserver-xorg-input-evdev today. Guess that's what caused the problem Pingator?
<Pingator> vmmouse ist just for virtual machines
<Pingator> when was the update?
<dnivra> ah okay. what about the other one? input-evdev?
<Miguelito> Pingator, I have that innnstalled - how do you access that
<Pingator> might be *googling for packet description*
<dnivra> Pingator: about 3:30AM UTC.
<Pingator> yes evdev is a thing which autoconfigures support for mice and their extrakeys and scrollwheels, so likely for touchpads too
<Pingator> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bugs?field.status:list=NEW
<Pingator> look there if your bug is already posted
<Pingator> i dont think its posted
<Pingator> dnivra: can you read german? would be convenient because there is an awesome ubuntuwiki in german
<dnivra> sure! i'll try making sense using google translate
<Pingator> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/evdev i think its faster when we both search
<dnivra> Pingator: sure. I'm on it now.
<Pingator> does the translator work well? long time since i used it. i dont use it often as i can read german english and spanish. i recently tried to use it for reading japanese pages but it was really bad
<dnivra> makes some sense to me. think I could manage with it.
<hoijui> using the alternate install image... i loaded it onto a USB stick using unetbootin, but ...
<hoijui> one of the steps of the install process is, checking and loading installer stuff from the CD
<hoijui> and.. that faisl cuase i am not using a CD but a USB stick, i guess
<hoijui> kind of strange though.. that would mean nobody on a netbook could use an alternate installer
<hoijui> could i use the ubuntu installer and later convert ubuntu to kubuntu?
<Pingator> i actually used it on a netbook
<hoijui> mmm
<Pingator> there is one option for loading components from the image and one for downloading from the net
<Pingator> any message why it fails?
<hoijui> the install step is called: "Detect and mount CD-ROM"
<hoijui> hmm...
<hoijui> i dont see that option..
<hoijui> no message, no
<exaIns^> hoijui: are you also having problems with the alternate installer not mounting the cd? :)
<Pingator> no it just worked
<hoijui> exaIns^, yes
<Pingator> did you partition the usb stick somehow before using unetbootin?
<exaIns^> Interesting, I'm here for pretty much the same reason.
<hoijui> i dont have a CD though, am booting from an USB stick
<exaIns^> same here
<hoijui> yes, i formatted with ext4
<Pingator> could be the problem
<hoijui> then i put the normal kubuntu isntaller on it, and then the alternate one
<exaIns^> I formatted mine with FAT32. Didn't help.
<Pingator> the ubuntu usb stick creator does format it to fat32 and then copies the image and makes it a fake cd
<exaIns^> hoijui: Does your normal installation also freeze when you're just about to partition the drive?
<hoijui> exaIns^, did you also put the normal installer on the stick first?
<exaIns^> yes, but formatted it beore putting the alternate on.
<hoijui> exaIns^, no, i never tried to go that far, as i need raid nad lvm support, which hte nromal installer does not have
<hoijui> Pingator, no
<exaIns^> oh, I'm just using the alternate because the normal installer freezes.
<hoijui> unetbootin does not format the stick at all
<Pingator> try just formatting it with one fat partition and then copy the image with usb-creator-kde
<Pingator> use disk utility (apt-get install palimpsest) its imo the best partitioner available, the same like on macs
<exaIns^> What if you're a dirty windows user?
<hoijui> Pingator, also.. the install menu main screen reads: "Ubuntu installer main menu"
<TheLordOfTime> use unetbootin ?
<TheLordOfTime> sorry wrong channel
<hoijui> Pingator, but... this smells fishy...
<Pingator> then wait in the image could be an exe version of the usb creator, can you mount the iso in windows?
<hoijui> if the alternate install only works when using a special way of setting up the usb stick...
<hoijui> as in.. oyu already need kubunut to install kubuntu..
<hoijui> or at least follow a list of special steps
<TheLordOfTime> actually
<Pingator> unetbootin often messes up isos for me
<TheLordOfTime> afaict all the installers for all ubuntu derivs are that way
<TheLordOfTime> if yo ucant use a usb use a cd/dvd
<Pingator> they cant because netbook
<TheLordOfTime> if that doesnt work, try unetbootin
<TheLordOfTime> (for your USB)
<TheLordOfTime> if *that* doesn't work, well...
<Pingator> they used unetbootin
<hoijui> TheLordOfTime, i am using unetbootin ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> did they hash-sum the ISO
<TheLordOfTime> make sure the download was complete?
<exaIns^> TheLordOfTime: I have the same problem, so I doubt it's got to do with that.
<hoijui> we both having an fialed iso download .. with the fail in the smae place..
<hoijui> not likely
<Pingator> its very easy for a download to be unfinished even with just a few bytes
<hoijui> and again my question..
<hoijui> can i install ubnutu and later switch to kubuntu?
<exaIns^> I've tried several different versions and downloaded several times :)
<Pingator> yes you can install the metapackage kubuntu-desktop to add kde as desktop
<TheLordOfTime> ^
<hoijui> ok.. thanks :-)
<hoijui> i guess i also need the ubuntu alternative image for RADI and LVM support?
<Pingator> yes
<Pingator> but
<Pingator> i have another idea for you
<Pingator> partition the usbstick new, no format, then do dd if=/path/to/your/image.iso of=/your/usb/device
<Pingator> but wait which of you does have a linux distro ready? or both not?
<Pingator> because unfortunately i dont have a windows ready to check XD
<hoijui> i do
<hoijui> ok thanks.. i will try that
<faglnar> i am Pingator
<faglnar> just switched computer Pingator is not regisered
<hoijui> faglnar, did you also use the alternative image when installign on the netbook?
<faglnar> yes
<hoijui> ok
<faglnar> i used usb-creator-kde to put the image on
<hoijui> i dont have to do anything t make the stik bootable?
<hoijui> ok
<faglnar> no
<faglnar> dd if of does work only as root and make SURE its the right device and it doesnt overwrite anything valuable
<dnivra> faglnar: the german wiki to me to a page that asks me to add entries to xorg.conf. I did add entries for the mouse section but still doesn't work on logout/login-the left button doesn't work.
<faglnar> the xorg conf isnt used by default
<faglnar> wait
<faglnar> brbr cat destroys house
<hoijui> ok, now testing with the dd'ed version
<hoijui> nope, does nto boot from that
<hoijui> the download is correct
<hoijui> did an md5sum check
<faglnar> then i told you wrong then just put a new partition table on the stick and change the output of dd to /dev/sdx1
<faglnar> or it just doesnt work to dd the alternate disk, in that case id try usb-creator-kde again
<faglnar> cat regained temporary sanity
<faglnar> dnivra: sudo Xorg -configure creates the initial configuration file
<dnivra> oh okay! and I have to just add the mouse related entry once the initial conf file is created right?
<dnivra> faglnar: i tried the command but it says X server is already running. is that normal-I've to poweroff X server to create the conf file?
<dnivra> is there someway perhaps i could rollback to the version before the update to check if it works?
<BluesKaj> dnivra, yes , drop to a TTY , then sudo service kdm stop , sudo xorg-configure, then sudo service kdm start
<BluesKaj> dnivra, that's not a roll back
<dnivra> BluesKaj: yeah got it :).
<BluesKaj> to drop to the TTY , do ctl+alt+f1
<faglnar> a roll back, maybe if the old version is still in the repo you could specify the version number on install if you know it
<dnivra> faglnar: i ran the command you gave me but it exited with return code 2-http://pastebin.com/cKqrzxPG
<faglnar> dnivra: did you run it as root?
<dnivra> faglnar: yes.
<faglnar> try it while x is down like BluesKaj said with kdm stop
<dnivra> I followed BluesKaj's instructions properly.
<dnivra> i did poweroff kdm just like what he said and restarted it after the Xorg -configure command exited with code 2.
<faglnar> hm any more details from it?
<dnivra> the paste i all that I have: 2-http://pastebin.com/cKqrzxPG
<dnivra> oops typo: http://pastebin.com/cKqrzxPG
<lordievader> Good evening
<L3top> evening
<faglnar> use the command again with -verbose
<faglnar> "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices." wtf
<faglnar> evening
<BluesKaj> 'afternoon , lordievader ")
<lordievader> Hey L3top, BluesKaj, how are the both of you?
<dnivra> faglnar: yeah that's what puzzled me too. Here's the verbose output - http://pastebin.com/Pm5FETPL
<L3top> just hacking away at lmce... how are you?
<BluesKaj> fine thanks , lordievader  and you ?
<lordievader> I'm doing well. Rested quite a bit.
<lordievader> Fiddeling a bit with the pulse audio config.
<faglnar> dnivra: i dont quite get it
<dnivra> oh! well here's something which crossed my mind-does it have something to do with the fact that keyboard and mouse is disabled?
<dnivra> maybe in the enabling process, left button wouldn't work?
<faglnar> try stopping kdm and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<pietro10> Hi. I installed from a LiveUSB to an external hard drive. My laptop is telling me the external hard drive is not bootable, even though the installer told me it would put a bootloader on the right drive. gparted is telling me the ext4 partition is marked as bootable. What else can I do? Thanks.
<dnivra> faglnar: just did that. i even reconfigured xserver-xorg-input-synaptiks and xserver-xorg-input-mouse. but no luck still :/
<BluesKaj> pietro10, have you run sudo Updte-grub since the install ?
<faglnar> dnivra: rebooted?
<BluesKaj> err sudo update-grub
<dnivra> oh! restarting kdm isn't sufficient?
<dnivra> well anyway to be on the safe side, i shall restart and come here.
<faglnar> dnivra: thats the most frequent thing i forget
<pietro10> BluesKaj: no, but I'll try that now
<pietro10> since I need t oinstall to an external drive to recover my main HDD, is there a special command line tha tI should use?
<BluesKaj> pietro10, why are you installing an OS to the external drive ?
<pietro10> so I can have something to boot off and use
<lordievader> pietro10: If you need to recover files why not use a live-cd and then copy the files to the external?
<pietro10> after I do make an image of the internal disc, so I can still hav esomething to use until I can get my computer's case repaired, since I have a feeling it's something loose that's causing the HDD to go bad
<BluesKaj> pietro10, you can recover grub with the live-cd
<pietro10> yeah that's wha tI'm about to do
<BluesKaj> then you don't need to install an OS to your external drive
<dnivra> faglnar: ah okay. well I've rebooted and issue still exists. i even booted up an older kernel 3.2.0.24 and it still doesn't work.
<faglnar> dnivra: can you rearrange the touchpad button assignment in the control panel?
<faglnar> i dont see it because i dont have a touchpad
<dnivra> oh! That's okay I'll describe the panel. which do I assign a new value to? in touchpad config, there're 4 options: hardware, cursor motion, scorlling and tapping.
<pietro10> ok it appears my drive is on /dev/sda
<pietro10> what is the proper update-grub command to fix GRUB? sudo update-grub and sudo uptdate-grub /dev/sda give me errors about / not being found (is /dev unmounted) or something like that
<lordievader> pietro10: Read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<pietro10> thanks
<dnivra> faglnar: i'm leaving now-it's 1am here and I should get some sleep. If you do come across something, please PM me-i'll check it when I return. Thanks a lot for your help!
<dnivra> BluesKaj:  you too-thanks a lot!
<dnivra> i'll drop by later on then. catch you all then hopefully!
<faglnar> dnivra: yes will do, dont expect it today even if its early 22 i will sleep too
<hoijui> faglnar, i though i found the solution... in the boot menu of the alternative install image, i chose "Expert Install"
<hoijui> but then it would only install from network
<hoijui> to call it expert install makes little sense, if it just changes the install medium from cd to network
<hoijui> it should be called network install then
<hoijui> .. network does not work on that machine ;-)
<faglnar> i actually used expert install from cd
<faglnar> expert normally gives more options like installing ssh server or similar
<hoijui> i dont see an option like that
<hoijui> wow.. the bootmenu is a mess! :D
<hoijui> it has more then 20 entries
<pietro10> Ok, after running Boot-Repair, the hard disk is still being rpoerted as non-bootable
<pietro10> ?
<hoijui> and many of them have very similar names
<hoijui> for example:
<hoijui> expert
<hoijui> Expert Install
<hoijui> Install in expert mode
<hoijui> and others are similar too
<faglnar> thats the fault of unetbootin and the reason i dont recommend using it for (k)ubuntu
<hoijui> ah.. its from unetbootin
<hoijui> mm
<faglnar> did you try the ubuntu usb creator?
<hoijui> i would need kde for that?
<pietro10> "No boot sector on USB device."
<hoijui> ahhh
<hoijui> ok.. i will try that one now
<faglnar> there is a kde and a gtk verison
<faglnar> and its always preinstalled un u and ku buntu
<faglnar> usb-creator-gtk and usb-creator-kde are the binaries
<hoijui> faglnar, indeed... now it does not fail anmore to find the cd
<hoijui> thanks :-)
<faglnar> np and yay
<hoijui> :-)
<pietro10_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<pietro10_> ?
<pietro10_> ok that's generic ubuntu instructions
<lordievader> pietro10_: Kwin is to kde, what compiz is to gnome.
<pietro10_> I need a specific feature of compiz: Enhanced Zoom Desktop
<pietro10_> it's the only adequate zooming facility I see on Linux
<lordievader> pietro10_: There are several zoom things available within kde, have you checked the Desktop Effects section in System Settings?
<pietro10_> ah yes, that works nicely
<pietro10_> thanks
<microIns> After many tries and a broken windows installation I'm installing kubuntu 64 bit in advanced mode because nothing else has worked so far. Which kernel should I use?
<linuxshine> whats new in kubuntu 12.10?
<faglnar> not much i think. its mostly 12.04 with i think a newer small version of the kernel and a bunch of updates
<microIns> After many tries and a broken windows installation I'm installing kubuntu 64 bit in advanced mode because nothing else has worked so far. Which kernel should I use?
<faglnar> yoiuhave to choose between 3?
<microIns> Like 20
<pietro10_> on the GRUB menu?
<faglnar> tell me which
<faglnar> ne the installer
<microIns> I'll send you a pic, one sec
<faglnar> k
<microIns> Typing this on my phone so I'm keeping it as short as possible :)
<microIns> http://www.imgur.com/5WSFx.jpg
<pietro10_> apparently linux-image-3.2.0-25-generic
<microIns> Thank you!
<microIns> Installed. When I boot I come to tty1.
<pietro10_> you probably did not install X properly
<pietro10_> try using the simple installer instead
<microIns> I can't, it freezes
<microIns> For some reason my computer can't handle live sessions, installers.
<TheLordOfTime> try an older version (for testing)?
<TheLordOfTime> if your system cant handle the live sessions it likely won't handle installed from the hard drive
<microIns> It's the same with all distros.
<microIns> I was afraid of that.
<TheLordOfTime> how old's the system
<microIns> 8 months
<microIns> It's good enough.
<microIns> Sandy bridge 2500k
<microIns> Nvidia 580
<pietro10_> is there a program I can use to determine whether or not my SATA controller is not picking up anything or if my hard drive is just derping
<ronrom> im running kde but the gnome apps appear with too big fonts and running "kcmshell4 kcmgtk" and enable gtk apps to use kde fonts isnt doing any changes, any help?
<faglnar> pietro10_: hdparm
<pietro10_> thanks
<nafg> I have Konsole set as Show a Launcher When Not Running, on the Icon-Only Task Manager (taskbar). When I reboot when Konsole was running, it starts up again since the session is saved and restored. The taskbar thinks it's not running though so clicking the icon starts a new instance.
<nafg> On the other hand there is no "running" icon for Konsole, so it's employing contradictory logic.
<nafg> Or it doesn't know that there is a Konsole application running, period.
<casapk> pokpokop
<lorddelta> help? why won't my sound work properly? It works, but something's screwy with kmix? I don't know, I don't really know where to start. VLC/Amarok/Juk/Dragon Player all complaing about various libraries not being installed, but play/flashplayer work just fine with sound
<kesten> can anyone give a hand with the diff command?
<kesten> I want to do $ diff -p1 dir1/stuff dir2/stuff > stuff.patch with the p1 to strip off the first directory level, but i think this is an "svn diff" not the utility diff of the command line.
<nafg> kesten: What?
<lorddelta> Well hopefully nearly solved my problem.
<NoiseCounsellor> Odd. Is there any reason that some GTK-based (synaptic and gparted) applications should sometimes fail to launch from menus, krunner or panels, but always show up successfully when launched from Terminal, as in 'kdesudo program;'?
<NoiseCounsellor> Specifically, the password prompt shows up, I enter password, the launching courser/icon animation plays a short while longer and nothing happens
#kubuntu 2013-06-17
<BigWig> Hello, I have a laptop with a 4965agn wireless card. It's having trouble finding any networks,  I've searched the forums and found no solution to my problem. Can anyone help?
<stack___> Hi, I created a branch using git checkout -b heenamahour/gsoc I am unable to push .The ssh key is synched by kde-sysadmin .  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=F5qgNr85  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=kysmzLrS  Please provide some suggestions :/ http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=h7nBxjV2
<nu11s37> anyone around ?
<smartboyhw> Hello nu11s37
<smartboyhw> What can we help you?
<nu11s37> I was installing kubuntu-restricted-extra
<smartboyhw> nu11s37, yep
<nu11s37> the msttf license agreement screen came
<nu11s37> I hit enter
<nu11s37> nothing happened
<nu11s37> I closed the terminal
<smartboyhw> nu11s37, yep
<smartboyhw> nu11s37, em?
<nu11s37> now it is locked
<nu11s37> I think the process quit before releasing lock
<smartboyhw> nu11s37, I think you need to wait for the sudo lock to disappear
<smartboyhw> Probably 15 minutes.
<smartboyhw> nu11s37, I'm not sure but I thought space is the key you should use instead of "enter"
<nu11s37> It's y
<nu11s37> found it later
<nu11s37> lol
<smartboyhw> nu11s37, lol
<smartboyhw> :)
<Dudalus> i think the last friday update broke my network connection..
<gits1225> and my desktop
<gits1225> There is no taskbar after the update
<gits1225> and various other visual glitches
<Dudalus> hehe...the 13.04 looks a bit buggy (sorry for these hard words), but dualscreen installation does not work, suspend on desktop/notbook don't work. And now the thing with the internet connection (I can reproduce the problem with a fresh installation and updating to the latest version)
<gits1225> Well, I am on 12.04 LTS
<gits1225> ...
<Dudalus> My plan is to go back to 12.10 but I cannot download the image (Just irc and music webstream work - http(s) connections don't)
<gits1225> After 1 hour of fine tuning various stuff here and there, yay update! doh, stuff broke <3
<armin> Dudalus: have you analyzed the problem?
<Dudalus> armin yes and no. I made a few traceroutes, but I am still on it. After the last friday update the network connection broke (not all, just some parts). Today I installed a fresh 13.04 x64 (everything worked) and updated - resulting in a broken network connection
<armin> Dudalus: sounds VERY strange.
<Dudalus> the network works fine (we have 11 12.10 and 12.04 computers)
<smartboyhw> Dudalus, 11!?
<smartboyhw> ;O
<armin> Dudalus: but really, try to pin down the problem, could be *anything* from your description.
<smartboyhw> Dudalus, try to list out what you have updated by pasting to paste.kde.org
<armin> Dudalus: and "doesn't work" really is a bad starting poing to fix issues.
<Dudalus> armin: Yes, it's my plan, because I have to upgrade the systems to 13.04
<armin> Dudalus: so if you can play network streams the network connection isn't broken at all.
<yossarianuk> is there a release schedule for kde 4.10.4 in kubuntu 13.04 ?
<smartboyhw> yossarianuk, soon I think....
<smartboyhw> Be patient:)
<smartboyhw> BTW we haven't yet?
 * smartboyhw checks
<yossarianuk> its 4.10.3 att he min
<smartboyhw> yossarianuk, use the Kubuntu Updates PPA.
<smartboyhw> We didn't SRU it this time.
<smartboyhw> See www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10.4
<yossarianuk> is it comming to the normal repos ?
<smartboyhw> yossarianuk, probably not.....
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, why aren't we SRUing 4.10.4 this time?
<shadeslayer> everyone's too busy with 4.11 maybe?
<shadeslayer> maybe yofel can do the needful when he's back
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yeah probably:)
<yossarianuk> so its not coming at all to 13.04 ?
<smartboyhw> yossarianuk, use the kubuntu-updates PPA.
<yossarianuk> (in normal updates?)
<yossarianuk> ok will do
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: we're just busy with 4.11 at the moment
<yossarianuk> thanks
<smartboyhw> yossarianuk, let's see...
<shadeslayer> which is why 4.10.4 got overlooked
<shadeslayer> thanks for the reminder
<yossarianuk> appartanly there are quite a few kwin speed ups
<yossarianuk> for intel/amd h/w
<yossarianuk> (according to people in reddit at least)
<smartboyhw> yossarianuk, :)
<yossarianuk> running it on arch anyway (it does seem slightly fastyer but I have nvidia h/w so was fast anyway..)
<yossarianuk> I think kubuntu should start doing a rolling release for the kDE packages... (not the base just the desktop)
<yossarianuk> (and the nvidia package)
<armin> that wouldn't make sense at all
<armin> and arch has some major problems with doing so, especially with kde.
<yossarianuk> each versio of kde is better than the last
<armin> bullshit.
<yossarianuk> it doesn;t make sense not to have the latest nvidia driver
<armin> every new version of software fixes bugs and also introduces new ones.
<yossarianuk> the version shipped on ubuntu has known bugs (fixed in later versions) and doesn;t support new hardware
<armin> just get over it.
<yossarianuk> with nvidia though its not like ubuntu devs can fix it
<armin> you defocus the downsides of rolling releases.
<yossarianuk> hmmm in my experience over the last 6 years rolling release distros have 'less issues'....
<yossarianuk> with nvidia its just insane not to.
<yossarianuk> its not more stable to ship an older driver - with known bugs in.
<yossarianuk> anyway
<yossarianuk> cheers
<yossarianuk> p.s - I have gone to the bother of making latest nvidia driver in a ppa (this paa doesn;t update any other package)
<yossarianuk> https://launchpad.net/~morgancoxuk/+archive/nvidia-319-ubuntu-13.04
<armin> yossarianuk: well i'm using both, rolling release and release cycle. i've been using arch for 4 years now and still use ubuntu, since over a decade. all i can safely say is that my experience differs from yours, a lot.
<smartboyhw> yossarianuk, eh hum I don't think Kubuntu developers like rolling distros:P
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu wants it but receives quite a number of objections (I'm one of them)
<armin> yossarianuk: where i really have to agree with you is that we shouldn't compare the stability of an ubuntu or debian based system with arch.
<armin> yossarianuk: because arch really is a tinkering distro.
<armin> and don't get me wrong, my wardrobe still has 3 different arch shirts in it.
<Dudalus> armin: You remember me to order an arch coffee mug ;)
<armin> :)
<armin> we're the first ones to have arch shirts with 2-coloured plush prints and huge oversized arch A logo on the back though, which i'm slightly proud of. :)
<Dudalus> hehe...I cannot wear something like this. I am the only linux user in our class  :/
<yossarianuk> I just think that there is little reason not to do a rolling release for nvidia
<yossarianuk> even the experimental packages are out of date.
<smartboyhw> yossarianuk, graphics are always the worst thing in Ubuntu.
<xiaopi[z]> hi i can't acces my iphone from dolphin (but working fine with nautilus), on kubuntu 13.04, any idea ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<bendersteed> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey bendersteed, how are you?
<bendersteed> fine, i have a very heavy exam program, i'm studying math and now i take a break
<bendersteed> i had to spit it out, u?
<lordievader> I'm doing good :)
<lordievader> Trying to debug a Python problem.
<bendersteed> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/13830355/hahahahah6.jpg
<bendersteed> just a screenshot
<lordievader> Looks nice ;)
<bendersteed> thnx
<thingol_> hi everyone, i've got a few troubles i hope some of you can help me fix
<thingol_> first of all i' m having troubles with my wireless card
<thingol_> when i try to use wpa_supplicant it says "ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument"
<thingol_> where can i dig for insights on what's wrong and why it doesn't like it ?
<ArgentuM> hello_...
<bendersteed> ArgentuM: hi
<ArgentuM> very quiet room huh?
<ArgentuM> hl bender
<ArgentuM> ive started tryed Kubuntu  from esterdy, newbbie on linnux >(
<FOAD> You can do it.
<bendersteed> welcome, i consider myself a noob as well
<ArgentuM> was testing Linux  Mint 15
<bendersteed> although using linux gor about 6 years
<bendersteed>  there isn't better de than kde imho
<bendersteed> everything is so nicely integrated
<ArgentuM> starting to think the same :D
<ArgentuM> where r u from bender?
<bendersteed> greece, athens
<bendersteed> u?
<ArgentuM> Argentina, Buenos Aires
<ArgentuM> kubuntu room is so much quiet...
<bendersteed> well, because this is a support channel lets take that to kubuntu-offtopic
<ArgentuM> mmm... this is the only room I can see...
<bendersteed> just type /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<ArgentuM> are there good games on linux? ppl always say linux is not for games, only to work
<FOAD> People are right.
<ArgentuM> so I should stay on Windows to have fun _
<FOAD> Not saying that.
<lordievader> ArgentuM: There is a collection of games for Linux, however the number is lower than on Windows.
<ArgentuM> i hope Steam can change that
<lordievader> As many with you do.
<ArgentuM> i only played Open Arena and similar games. Sometimes I see on youtube ppl playing windows games over wine but im having problems trying to run Aimp so forget about games i say to myseelf
<ArgentuM> welcome welco welcome
<ArgentuM> i like kubuntu anyway, so ill install it today
<lordievader> :)
<ArgentuM> :/
<ArgentuM> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<nescius> hello! menus are not showing up in gtk applications (only really tested is firefox) under 13.04 and kde 4.10.3 with proprietary nvidia drivers, did anyone saw that issue?
<nescius> sorry, its only firefox and thunderbird with issues, inkscape works with no issues at all
<bendersteed> nescius: do you use appmenu menubar?
<adam6806_> hi all!
<adam6806_> Does anyone have any knowledge about audio?
<adam6806_> I am in need of some assistance trying to do some recording.
<bendersteed> audacity or kwave may be handy to you
<adam6806_> I'm doing multitrack recording using a program called jokosher
<bendersteed> Well i can't help, i've just done some recordings for podcasts etc
<BluesKaj> adam6806_, what's your audio card ?
<adam6806_> blueskaj I'm using a usb 4channel mixer
<BluesKaj> adam6806_, ok open a terminal and run this command , sudo gstreamer-properties , then a GUI will open. After configuring a reboot may be in order
<hatecrashes> hello, i'm using kde 4.10.3 on kubuntu 13.04, and my desktop just crashed, the mouse could still move, but couldn't click or scroll on anything; the keyboard was partially working, but it looked like plasma-desktop was frozen; so i ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X and now it works again; how could i debug this? i was running an app with a lot of windows on wine at the time, but i don't think that the app crashed because there wa
<DonVitoCorleone> Hmm, I can't do ./configure it says Permission denied, but I'm owner, anybody has some idea what to do ?
<lordievader> DonVitoCorleone: Does it have execute permission?
<DonVitoCorleone> Yes
<DonVitoCorleone> At least I think so
<lordievader> DonVitoCorleone: What does "ls -l configure" say?
<DonVitoCorleone> -rw------- 1 donvitocorleone donvitocorleone 1115776 Jun 17 21:21 configure
<lordievader> DonVitoCorleone: It doesn't have execute rights: chmod +x configure
<DonVitoCorleone> I've done that and still same when i do ls -l configure
<usr_> hello
<usr_> I'm seeking help for a real problem
<usr_> anybody willing to help me here ?
<lordievader> DonVitoCorleone: Do you get an error when you run the chmod command?
<DonVitoCorleone> No
<lordievader> !ask | usr_
<ubottu> usr_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordievader> DonVitoCorleone: Perhaps "chmod 777 configure" works? (It is not on a read-only mounted volume is it?)
<DonVitoCorleone> I think it's not read-only
<hatecrashes> hello, i'm using kde 4.10.3 on kubuntu 13.04, and my desktop just crashed, the mouse could still move, but couldn't click or scroll on anything; the keyboard was partially working, but it looked like plasma-desktop was frozen; so i ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X and now it works again; how could i debug this? i was running an app with a lot of windows on wine at the time, but i don't think that the app crashed because there wa
<DonVitoCorleone> I had that HDD later on Windows and than just installed Kubuntu
<DonVitoCorleone> Still same after that command
<usr_> I had a porlbem with Kubuntu 13.04 while I'm using it not installing or using terminal I was just browsing the interent in firefox when suddenly everthing the screen turend to a black screen this issue happend to me before with ubuntu 13.04 and that's why I changed it and now it happend again here ?
<lordievader> DonVitoCorleone: Did you use Wubi to install Kubuntu?
<DonVitoCorleone> No, I booted from dvd and installed
<lordievader> Very odd problem, DonVitoCorleone
<lordievader> On what kind of filesystem does this file reside?
<DonVitoCorleone> I don't know, how can i see that ?
<usr_> Sorry I disconnected becuase it happend again
<lordievader> DonVitoCorleone: Running "mount" shows you the currently mounted volumes, including their filesystem.
<usr_> Please I am looking for a solution for my serious problem it can damage my laptop !,
<DonVitoCorleone> Type : fuseblk
<DonVitoCorleone> That lordievader ?
<usr_> Waiting....
<DonVitoCorleone> This is everything it says about that HDD lordievader
<DonVitoCorleone> ./dev/sda1 on /media/stari kompjuter type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<DonVitoCorleone> Without dot
<usr_> I had a porlbem with Kubuntu 13.04 while I'm using it not installing or using terminal I was just browsing the interent in firefox when suddenly everthing the screen turend to a black screen this issue happend to me before with ubuntu 13.04 and that's why I changed it and now it happend again here ?
<lordievader> DonVitoCorleone: I'm not sure but a quick google search tells me that the fuseblk is MS related (most likely NTFS), NTFS doesn't support Linux file permessions, so that is probably the problem you are facing.
<lordievader> !patience | usr_
<ubottu> usr_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<DonVitoCorleone> Yes I think it is NTFS, at least it was that on Windows
<usr_> Okay
<DonVitoCorleone> So what should I do now ?
<lordievader> DonVitoCorleone: Copy the source (I think you tried to compile some software) to a Linux drive (ext-something formatted).
<lordievader> Anyhow I got to go, good luck.
<DonVitoCorleone> Yes I'm trying to compile Guarddog
<DonVitoCorleone> Thank you lordievader
<usr_> I tried to find the answer but I didn't find anything :-(
<usr_> Please, Just guide somewhere to fix  it
<usr_> hello !
<usr_> Come on !
<laura_> hi
<usr_> I need help
<laura_> how can i update kde 4.8.5 (kubuntu 12.04) to kde 4.10 ?
<usr_> Google it !
<laura_> i find tutorials for kubuntu 12.10
<laura_> and i dont know if works in 12.04
<usr_> You wanna update to 13.04 ?
<laura_> no
<laura_> only kde enviroment
<usr_> aha alright
<mannerov> why do you want to upgrade?
<laura_> is most beautiful :)
<laura_> i am a woman and i like it
<laura_> understand me
<giano> http://sejalivre.org/instalando-o-kde-4-10-4-no-kubuntu-linux-mint-fedora-e-opensuse/
<laura_> giano: really thanks
<laura_> :D
<avihay> laura_: I think you need the kubuntu  backports ppa
<usr_> gino can you help me ?
<laura_> avihay: yes, kde rocks!
<laura_> see you after guys
<mannerov> I think you should try to use the kubuntu-ppa
<usr_> Fuck off
<usr_> Nobody here to help me
<usr_> Fuck you Kubuntu
<mannerov> What is your question?
<usr_> Keep freezing like mother fucker
<mannerov> did you try to rename .kde in your home and restart? it may be a configuration problem
<giano> ele ta nervoso
<usr_> No I didn't
<usr_> What is .kde ?
<giano> usr qual seu problema?
<giano> para poder te ajudar?
<mannerov> It's the directory that contains the configuration of the kde environment
<usr_> English ?
<avihay> if it happened to him with ubuntu and now with kubuntu, it's not a configuration issue
<giano> yes
<mannerov> if you try to rename it, the defaults will be loaded at restart, so you see if the bugs comes from here
<DonVitoCorleone> lordievader Thank you very much, I've done compile but gad to copy source to home/user/somwhere and to do chmod +x configure :)
<DonVitoCorleone> had*
<usr_> I don't understand
<mannerov> I didn't know he had an issue with ubuntu too.
<avihay> it's either a kernel issue or a hardware issue
<avihay> or a driver issue
<mannerov> Could you give more info _usr?
<usr_> I'm using windows 7 and there's no problem !
<giano> to using the google translator so long to respond'm Brazilian
<usr_> oh okay
<usr_> I'm using it, and suddenly everything apperad black with texts like terminal I don't know why
<usr_> This happend to me with ubuntu 13.04 too and now Im using Kubuntu 13.04
<mannerov> at start? after doing something? is something written?
<avihay> the text in the terminal should give you a hint as to what's happening
<usr_> No, I was browsing in firefox and this problem apperaed
<usr_> I had no problem in booting at all. It apperas when I'm using it only
<avihay> also, does the graphical environment start up by itself? or does the computer freeze?
<usr_> appears*
<nescius> bendersteed: thanks. fixed by unsetting that
<mannerov> Does the problem appear only with firefox?
<usr_> No, it happens suddenly just like that
<giano> do what mannerov talked delete the folder. kde in your home and restart the machine
<mannerov> if it happens whith ubuntu too, this won't solve anything
<nescius> usr_: I had similiar issues with computer freeze while starting firefox and opening a new tab
<usr_> how to show hidden file in dolphin
<usr_> it's not about firefox it's about any applications
<nescius> usr_: alt+.
<nescius> usr_: gtk or qt app?
<mannerov> firefox is a gtk app
<mannerov> if it happens only with firefox, you should use an other browser. Anyway, this looks like a bug in the kernel that may come from a bug in a driver.
<usr_> it just happens alt+ it doesnt work
<usr_> I think its a bug too becuase it happens with ubuntu and kubuntu which means its absolutely a bug
<mannerov> Try the control menu of dolphin to display the hidden files
<mannerov> what is your hardware?
<usr_> it's very complicated
<usr_> it made me angry
<usr_> I cannot see a button to show a hidden file even
<mannerov> usr_: I use kubuntu 13.04 and at the top of dolphin, I have several buttons including a control button that display several options including showing hidden files
<usr_> okay
<usr_> I got it
<usr_> and now you said delete .kde file ?
<nescius> usr_: go to view and read all the entries..
<usr_> where can i find it ?
<george_> hello can i have some help please :)
<george_> my brother was messing with my pc and he set my right click to do activites thing and i cant change it back pls help.
<nescius> in home directory ~/.kde would be its adddress
<george_> hello can i have some help please :)
<george_> my brother was messing with my pc and he set my right click to do activites thing and i cant change it back pls help.
<usr_> I didn't find it !
<usr_> do you mean gwenviewrc ?
<usr_> I've found this one "gwenviewrc"
<mannerov> _usr : if you have the bug with ubuntu too, that means the bugs doesn't come from this directory. Could you tell your hardware and if you manually installed some drivers
<usr_> No I didn't manually installed any dirver
<usr_> Now the problem stopped
<usr_> And I still don't have any explantion why !1
<usr_> Do you suggest to make memory test ?
<usr_> anyway
<usr_> thanx
#kubuntu 2013-06-18
<DonVitoCorleone> When I run sudo apt --get install <something> where those new things will be installed ?
<Programmer_> http://youtu.be/sE_sS_5MbXU i love my school
<usr_> Hello, I had problem since yesterday I think it's  very complicated: When I use Kubuntu 13.04 suddenly without notification everything turns to a black screen with command lines then I can't do anything in the computer even restart it so I press shutdown button or it won't shutdown from the operating system I think it's kernal bug ? Anyone here facing the same problem ?
<usr_> Why this chat is fucking dead !
<valorie> !cod
<valorie> oops
<valorie> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<valorie> usr, you asked a question for which no one had the answer
<valorie> that's no reason to say something like that
<usr_> Yes sir
<valorie> I have the lastest 13.04 and experience nothing like that
<valorie> are you sure you aren't experiencing overheating or something like that?
<usr_> Don't tell me hardware becuase I'm 60000000% sure they're working better than you
<valorie> ok
<valorie> then I would look at x error logs
<usr_> Where can I find it ?
<szx> anybody knows how to fix this? --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/304396/missing-show-a-launcher-when-not-running-option-in-kde
<valorie> if you have evidence that it's a kernel bug, try #ubuntu-kernel
<usr_> becuase when this problem happened I can't restart or do anything in my Laptop which means its fundamental problem !
<valorie> sure
<valorie> kernel stuff is in the /sys/kernel
<usr_> Now I'm updating Kubuntu hopefully this will solve the problem but this happened to me before with ubuntu 13.04
<usr_> I'll try to change the kernal to older versions what do you think ?
<valorie> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<valorie> very difficult, imo
<valorie> you can choose an older one in grub though
<valorie> if you haven't discarded it
<usr_> Okay so let me wait after update I'll see the result
<valorie> that sounds like a good idea
<valorie> meanwhile, you might google a bit about your issue
<valorie> and see where the error logs are that might help you report it to someone who can help
<valorie> unfortunately, that person isn't me
<usr_> I did
<usr_> But I didn't find anything
<usr_> I'm not stupid to annony you without a reason
<IdleOne> nobody said you are stupid.
<IdleOne> Please try to remember that people here are volunteers.
<usr_> volunteers ? Yes I know
<usr_> But this is not the case ! if they're volunteers I can turn to windows and they're workers better than volunteers
<Aethysius> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Aethysius> ack
<soee> is it possible to have different distros installed on one PC  visible as a separate installaions in grub ?
<tsimpson> sure
<usr_> I face a problem with Ubuntu 13.04 sudden kernal panic http://s1.directupload.net/images/130530/pqrvetxb.jpg
<usr_> Help me please its very serious problem It happens regularly !
<valorie> usr, now is the time to visit #ubuntu-kernel
<valorie> now that you can show them something
<usr_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1181392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1181392 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Solved for me]Kernel Panic not syncing fatal exception in interrupt-solved for me, firmware-b43-lpphy-installer instead of b43-firmware solves the panic" [High,Confirmed]
<usr_> I guess I solved the problem from there
<valorie> usr_: great!
<valorie> did you add your input to the bug?
<usr_> No,  just update and installed  firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<valorie> at least click the "this bug affects me too" please
<usr_> you faced the same problem ?
<valorie> no
<usr_> Anyway I think I just solved it
<IdleOne> great.
<luiscuerdo> hello could someone help me? i am trying to install a program in kubuntu, and I have no idea what i am doing
<luiscuerdo> it is the translation toolkit it is a setup.py file, do i need to download phyton
<luiscuerdo> I downloaded python, but I dont know how to install it eithe
<luiscuerdo> can i use lokalize in kubuntu?
<rymate1234> Hi
<rymate1234> why is my alt+f2 not running krunner
<DonVitoCorleone> When I run sudo apt --get install <something> where those new things will be installed ?
<bendersteed> you can de
<DonVitoCorleone> o_O
<DonVitoCorleone> :D
<tsimpson> DonVitoCorleone: all over the place, but generally always under /usr
<bendersteed> DonVitoCorleone: i was to write something but my girlfriend was shouting because i was smoking inside
<bendersteed> sorry
<DonVitoCorleone> :D
<DonVitoCorleone> No problem :)
<DonVitoCorleone> And don't smoke, you'll die young !!! :D
<DonVitoCorleone> I've done that sudo thing with eggdrop and supybot and now i can't fiend config files to edit them
<DonVitoCorleone> -.-
<tsimpson> you usually don't edit config files from package, but create ones (generally in ~/)
<tsimpson> supybot doesn't require editing any config files, as you use "supybot-wizard" to create one somewhere
<DonVitoCorleone> I already run supybot but I just wanted to try again becuase this one I've installed when I was using Windows
<bendersteed> anyway with this command you can see the files tha a package installs apt-file list packagename
<tsimpson> you don't need apt-file, only if you want to search for files in packages you don't have installed
<tsimpson> "dpkg -L package" will list all files from an installed package
<bendersteed> ah, sure
<bendersteed> yep, yep
<DonVitoCorleone> /usr/bin
<DonVitoCorleone> and /usr/share
<DonVitoCorleone> :)
<DonVitoCorleone> Thanks guys :)
<xiaopi[z]> i need to restart the muon package manager between 2 search everytime, anybody else has the same issue ?
<xiaopi[z]> search => find package => set to install => start another search (can't display any packages)
<bendersteed> xiaopi[z]: not me
<bendersteed> everything is fine here
<xiaopi[z]> pretty weird :/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<JoeSomebody> i asked this in ##linux, was relatively pointless, can netflix work in linux? so if they do not know, or are hoarding the answer, i shall try everywhere else
<smartboyhw> Short answer: Nope.
<BluesKaj> JoeSomebody, there is atutorial for ubuntu/unity , but netflix works very poorly in Kubuntu ..I tried it , constant freezing , dropped frames , it's amess
<JoeSomebody> owner of netflix owns shares in microsoft
<BluesKaj> JoeSomebody, you can tryt this , and good luck ,http://www.itworld.com/software/358908/install-netflix-ubuntu-1304
<bailey> hello
<bailey> duh helloooooo
<genii> Hm.
<BluesKaj> I'm crossposting bercause I should have posted this in here , wonder why the Windows 7 L2TP/IPsec vpn connection is so much faster than the Linux equivalent ...must be missing an important setting , but haven't been able to track it down
<m0nk3yjoe> I'm on Kubuntu 13.04 with LibreOffice 4.0.2.2 and spell check doesn't work.  Everytime I try to reset the language to EN-US it just goes off after I make any changes in the document.  Has anyone seen this?
<RaymondTracer_> Hey
<RaymondTracer_> I have a problem with "Additional Drivers"
<RaymondTracer_> Simply put, it just doesnt open
<RaymondTracer_> I have terminal open
<RaymondTracer_> How do I open it in terminal? I need a log to show someone
<OerHeks> i think it is "jockey-gtk "
<genii> Maybe jockey-kde
<RaymondTracer_> http://paste.kde.org/777182/
<RaymondTracer_> Alright, so anyone knows what's going on?
<BluesKaj> RaymondTracer_, have you updated/upgraded lately ? I have to ask
<RaymondTracer_> I dont think so
<BluesKaj> might be a good idea
<RaymondTracer_> After the LightDM greeter died from an update, I've been feeling reluctent to update most of the time
<BluesKaj> that's an old issue , already solved
<RaymondTracer_> I think the last time I updated was about 2 weeks ago
<RaymondTracer_> BluesKaj: How do broken applications make it onto the stable line of updates?
<BluesKaj> dependencies
<BluesKaj> mostly
<RaymondTracer_> Ah ok
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
 * genii sips
<RaymondTracer_> Hey
<RaymondTracer_> BluesKaj: The same error happens
<BluesKaj> RaymondTracer_, what are you trying to install from additional drivers , graphics drivers or ?
<genii> Are you calling this from in Konsole in an X session, or from CLI login?
<RaymondTracer_> Yeah
<RaymondTracer_> In an X session I reckon
<RaymondTracer_> I'm using KDE
<RaymondTracer_> So I think it'd be an X session
<RaymondTracer_> Oh, yeah, in an X session, I misread
 * genii smacks the floodbots
<RaymondTracer_> BluesKaj: Graphics Drivers
<BluesKaj> RaymondTracer_, which graphics card ?
<RaymondTracer_> Saphire Radeon HD 5770
<RaymondTracer_> Saphire AMD/ATI*
<RaymondTracer_> BluesKaj
<RaymondTracer_> genii: Anything?
<BluesKaj> RaymondTracer_, ATI Radeon drivers are such a mixed bag that I've lost track of what works for which card
<RaymondTracer_> Hm
<BluesKaj> but I suspect for 2D effects the fglrx driver will probly work
<RaymondTracer_> The 5770 is such mixed big in itself
<RaymondTracer_> Before 13, sometimes the AMD drivers sometimes I had to uninstall and use Additional Drivers
<genii> RaymondTracer_: Have you tried kdesudo jockey-kde
<RaymondTracer_> Kubuntu 13, I mean
<RaymondTracer_> genii: Yeah, same error
<RaymondTracer_> Exact same error
<genii> RaymondTracer_: When's the last time you ran updates? This looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/1012106  but it says there a fix was released
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1012106 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-kde crashed with ImportError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/jockey/xorg_driver.py: No module named XKit.xutils" [Undecided,Fix released]
<RaymondTracer_> I restarted
<RaymondTracer_> uh
<RaymondTracer_> Just before, when I disconnected
<genii> ( posting #4 there has same output exactly as your pastebin)
<RaymondTracer_> Nearly
<RaymondTracer_> I have __init__.py instead of detection and xorg_driver
<RaymondTracer_> Diffrent ImportError too
<RaymondTracer_> Does that matter?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<DonVitoCorleone> I don't have write access to root, and I'm only user on this PC, what should I do ?
<chester> руссь есть?
<lordievader> Hmm, russian?
<lordievader> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<chester>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<lordievader> !pm | chester
<ubottu> chester: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<chester> sorry all, see u
<roadfish> my camera is mounted in Dolphin at location:
<roadfish>     camera:/Canon PowerShot A510 (PTP mode)@usb:004,032/store_00010001/DCIM/352CANON
<roadfish> actually, this is where my jpg files are
<roadfish> is there any way to access these files directly ... like with bash?
<roadfish> for instance, is there some "cd ..." location that I can jump to?
<lordievader> roadfish: Dolphin probably mounts the camera in a very dirty way. To access the camera through the terminal I'd mount it (in the terminal) using the mount command.
<Aethysius> I use Nautilus.
<roadfish> ok. I've always pulled out the memory card and put into a SD reader. but I'd like to start mounting the camera directly.
<lordievader> roadfish: It is very probable that your camera acts as an SD reader when you plug it in a computer. To see the available partitions run "sudo fdisk -l"
<roadfish> I don't see it in the "sudo fdisk -l". it's an old camera. 2005. ... if relevant, I noticed Dolphin says the camera is mounted as PTP.
<nohas> hello
<lordievader> roadfish: Oh... sometimes you can disable that functionality in the camera.
<__dan__> hi there, anyone around?
<__dan__> having bluetooth pairing issues could use some help
<yrushi> hi
<yrushi> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<genii> yrushi: Hello! If you have some question regarding your Kubuntu, you can just ask the channel in general, and someone may take up an answer.
<gits1225> Extract files
<gits1225> Refresh
<gits1225> Now Dolphin sees it
<gits1225> Copy files
<gits1225> Refresh
<gits1225> Now Dolphin sees it
<Legimet> what??
<gits1225> Dolphin -- the file manager -- doesn't update itself(?) when changes are made like copy/extract, unless F5(refresh) is manually done
<genii> ubuntu-bug dolphin ...and report it as a bug
<DonVitoCorleone> Is there any kind of firewall on kubuntu ?
<DonVitoCorleone> And how to open ports on it ?
<genii> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<genii> Hm.
<genii> !info guarddog
<ubottu> Package guarddog does not exist in raring
<genii> !info guarddog lucid
<ubottu> guarddog (source: guarddog): firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.0-2.1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 506 kB, installed size 1548 kB
<genii> !info guarddog precise
<ubottu> Package guarddog does not exist in precise
<genii> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist.
<resizt0r> could someone help me share my external hdd with my windows network using kubuntu 13.04?
#kubuntu 2013-06-19
<DonVitoCorleone> How to open port 80 so users can connect to my server and site ?
<mpsan> I just tried 13.04 LIVE and it loads and screen is just a bunch of lines and junk. Never had that before.
<mpsan> OK, I will ask tomorow
<nerdtron> how do i get the latest kde release?
<BluesKaj> nerdtron, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports , then update and upgrade
<nerdtron> how do i know the version installed on my system?
<nerdtron> i can't send to channel
<nerdtron> i works here but not on the ubuntu channel
<silv3r_m00n> on ubuntu 13.04 i need to install the kdelibs4c2a package, which conflicts with kdelibs5-plugins package, is there any fix for it ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/1100622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1100622 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "package kdelibs5-plugins (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/ktelnetservice', which is also in package kdelibs4c2a 4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-3ubuntu2.10.04.1" [Undecided,Fix released]
<habu> there is a website which uses qr codes and google authenticator to login, is there a way i can have this app on pc? ubuntu?
<utfans05> habu thats a really good question. ive never even thought of using a qr to login....
<tsimpson> I haven't heard of such a thing actually existing, but it would be possible to create
<tsimpson> it's just going to be rather niche, so that's probably why it doesn't exist
<habu> tsimpson: what about running android on an emulator to scan the qr codes?
<tsimpson> habu: you'd need to give that emulator access to secure functionality (PAM), and I the security conscious wouldn't like the sound of that
<habu> :(
<habu> so you'd just buy an android device to secure your account?
<tsimpson> I could see using a phone to authenticate being more useful
<tsimpson> maybe working over bluetooth
<utfans05> bluetooth is not really secure tho....
<tsimpson> you can put anything over bluetooth, just like TCP, including a security protocol
<utfans05> true
<habu> tsimpson: the phone isn't supposed to communicate with the pc; it's just used to scan a qr code and give you a password
<tsimpson> you may as well just have the password printed on the screen in that case
<habu> tsimpson: no i think you get a private key on your phone with the google-authenticator app, and when you read the qr code with your phone, only your phone should be able to get the right value
<habu> i don't really know the protocol that they're using but that's the idea
<heiner__> So back after reboot. Installation of SDK change nothing, same error. Hope I installed the right one. It's AMD-APP-SDK-v2.8-lnx64
<heiner__> No I search for the examples in the SDK
<heiner__> Can anyone me give an advice where I find the SDK examples? (Sorry I'm not a developer.)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<heiner__> I found the SDK examples and tried a make. Didn't work.  Looks like a library is missing, but I didn't know which one. Erro mesage is: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<apachelogger> heiner__: you may want to get in touch with AMD
<GGGGEEO> Esokrates, please use the public channel to ask questions!
<apachelogger> lol
<Esokrates> GGGGEEO: hi!
<lucho> #kubuntu-es
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lucho> Hi, i need a complete music player :/ amarok fails
<BluesKaj> lucho, clementine
<genii> lucho: I myself like VLC or mplayer, others like Dragon Player or Clementine, etc.
<BluesKaj> vlc ftw , but i's not real playlist friendly , something a ,ot of ppl want
<BluesKaj> err a lot of
<lucho> thx a lot, guys, but, i can active a my computer icon, on kubuntu 10.04?
<BluesKaj> hmm, 10.04 , dunno , look in your package manager
<BluesKaj> lucho,^
<smartboyhw> lucho, um actually Kubuntu 10.04 LTS is unsupported anymore...
<smartboyhw> I do recommend you to switch to 12.04.2 LTS.
<kdef> anyone know how to use grub?   if dual booting
<kdef> if I install another distro, I want kubuntu's bootloader to load it... grub as is... so, when the other distro wants to install grub, do I just bypass it and not install grub or install grub to / or /boot or where?
<d3cedut0> ciao
<kdef> I think I use 'update-grub' after
<d3cedut0> hello
<kdef> hi
<d3cedut0> someone could help me?
<BluesKaj> kdef, run sudo fdisk -l , find which partition is /dev/sda , it's usually the beginning of the drive and mbr , which is the best place to installit
<d3cedut0> suddenly my kubuntu don't work again
<kdef> Blue, but the new distro, I will experiment with so if I mess it up, I probably don't want it using the bootloader?
<kdef> I mean, I should not install grub.... reboot into kubuntu partition and run 'update-grub?'
<kdef> that was the idea I had to do but I don't know if that is a good way
<kdef> I think that way is just chainloading?   do I understand this right?
<d3cedut0> network manager don't find the net system say That audio driver don't work and battery icon tool don't work
<kdef> I have four partitions, one with windows and one that is booting kubuntu
<BluesKaj> kdef, you must have a grub iunstall
<kdef> the other two have distros what aren't working... there's problems so they either don't boot properly or there are problems once booted.... so, I was going to do a fresh install on them
<BluesKaj> is the windows partition at the fron tof the drive , sda ?
<kdef> Blue, yes, I think it's installed in mbr ... it boots everything fine so far
<kdef> Blue, yeah
<d3cedut0> after 3 month divers suddenly stop to work
<BluesKaj> so grub is installed in the mbr , that's where it should be , so I don't understand the issue
<kdef> Blue, maybe issue, I don't know... but, when I install a new distro, it will ask me to install grub.... so, if I do, won't it overule the bootloader that kubuntu installed?
<BluesKaj> d3cedut0, have updated / upgraded your install lately ?
<kdef> so, if I mess up this OS, then I won't be able to boot :)
<kdef> I thought I would keep kubuntu's bootloader to boot any new installs
<BluesKaj> kdef, only if it doesn't detect grub in the mbr , because that's where the new OS installer will look for it.
<kdef> so, I thought I choose 'not to install grub' and then run command 'update-grub' in kubuntu?
<genii> But how can you update something that't not installed? ;)
<d3cedut0> hi blue, yes i tried but when it stop download (0kb/s)i've terminated it
<BluesKaj> genii, he says it'sinstalled , he's worried abou ti being overwritten , then not finding grub again
<BluesKaj> d3cedut0, so your source mirrors aren't downloading updates ?
<d3cedut0> it was started to download but after few minutes, when down rate was 0kb i stopped with a icon.. when i turni on notevole today don't work
<d3cedut0> how to undo system to the time before last muon update
<d3cedut0> is there anybody can help me with tris little driver problem?
<BluesKaj> d3cedut0, the newtworking driver?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<d3cedut0> bluez
<d3cedut0> system say no network interface on
<d3cedut0> BLUES network driver don't work tool.. it was the standard driver with kubuntu installing
<d3cedut0> PLS ANYONE KNOW HOW TO REVERT THE CHANGES WITH THE LAST MUON UPDATE
<d3cedut0> *of
<genii> d3cedut0: There is no "downgrade".
<d3cedut0> o :( and how to downgrade the network driver?
<d3cedut0> or how to use the default kubuntu driver
<d3cedut0> IS THERE A COMMAND TO SET FROM TERMINAL THE DEFAULT NETWORK CONFIGURATION OR DRIVER?
<ikhwan_cupu> hi
<d3cedut0> hello
<mpsan> My 13.04 will not work in TRIAL mode but 10.04 does. What changed?
<d3cedut0> hardware support this vers?
<ikhwan_cupu> my pointer in laptop acer did not work !..i use ubuntu 12.04
<mpsan> New version screen comes up in graphics banding and you can not read ANYTHING. Starts OK with the music, but that is as far as it gets.
<d3cedut0> ikwhan ever worked?
<d3cedut0> ml
<d3cedut0> mpsan check if ur vga support the kde version
<ikhwan_cupu> yes, my scrool pointer in laptop acer 4720z
<mpsan> OK, thanks.
<d3cedut0> ikwhan i think there is a problem with touchpad driver
<ikhwan_cupu> hmmm
<d3cedut0> ikh try to digit touchpad in start menu,  and check if in synaptik config there is some to intresting
<ikhwan_cupu> ok..i will try
<d3cedut0> ci sta qualcuno che non se ne sbatte la minkia
<d3cedut0> Syslog: the permession of setuid helper is not correct.. how to fix?
<lordievader> Good evening.
<d3cedut0> hello
<d3cedut0> h
<lordievader> Hey d3cedut0, how are you?
<d3cedut0> hi lord i feel so bad
<pol_> Bonjour
<d3cedut0> Hi pol
<pol_> Hi ;)
<pol_> I'm trying to stop X (Kubuntu 13.04)
<d3cedut0> i've a problem with a failed muon
<pol_> When I hit ctrl+alt+F1 and type in sudo killall kdm, it says : kdm: no process found
<pol_> what do I do wrong ?
<pol_> a failed muon ?
<d3cedut0> update
<pol_> can't help you, i'm a big noob :(
<d3cedut0> pol i neve tried to shutdiwn x sorry
<lordievader> pol_: You want to stop the lightdm service, since 12.10 Kubuntu uses lightdm instead of kdm. "sudo service lightdm stop"
<lordievader> d3cedut0: What do you mean with a failed Muon?
<fnpfar> hi
<fnpfar> im testing this
<lordievader> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<fnpfar> im new
<lordievader> Welcome to the Kubuntu support channel, fnpfar ;)
<d3cedut0> lord i mean That i stopped an update and after network don't find any device, audio service don't find device and i need urgently the ultrabook for an exam
<fnpfar> Hi :D
<d3cedut0> hi
<lordievader> d3cedut0: What was it installing when you stopped it?
<d3cedut0> a normal muon update
<lordievader> d3cedut0: You do not know what package?
<lordievader> d3cedut0: Anyhow, do you still have access to a terminal?
<d3cedut0> in the gui i cannoni saw What happened
<d3cedut0> yes
<d3cedut0> :-)
<lordievader> d3cedut0: Ok good :), run "sudo apt-get install -f"
<d3cedut0> dpkg was interruppe.... run sudo dpkg - - configura - a..... etc
<d3cedut0> Nothing
<pol_> ty lordievader
<lordievader> d3cedut0: Ok, run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<lordievader> pol_: No problem ;)
<d3cedut0> lord
<d3cedut0> now i typed apt-get install - f
<lordievader> d3cedut0: After you ran the dpkg command?
<d3cedut0> yes
<lordievader> Ok, and? Progress?
<d3cedut0> i typed too an autiremove and now i reboot
<d3cedut0> but if the net device not work can i restore the generic driver?
<lordievader> With net device? You mean the network card? Is it a wired or wireless network card?
<d3cedut0> Ahah :)  lord only an autoremove and all start as to usuale :-)
<d3cedut0> thank you xD
<lordievader> d3cedut0: No problem ;)
<d3cedut0>  incredible
<d3cedut0> t
<d3cedut0> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ed86542> help me out pls, help me out pls. My system was running fine with default video drivers, then by accident I checked addtinional drivers and I saw a nvidia driver available, installed stable-recommended, restarted, my resolution 640x480, checked etc/x11/ there was no backup xserver, basicly renamed current xserver into backup, restarted, now my system is back to normal, full res, but in desktop effect there is xrender available and it has no effects or effects
<ed86542> dont work, opengl doesnt not work anymore, when try to select it get a message "
<ed86542> Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
<ed86542> Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<FloodBotK1> ed86542: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ed86542> how do I reeanble opengl compostion type?
<d3cedut0> i
<lordievader> ed86542: Can you open the nVidia Control Panel, does it give an error?
<BluesKaj> ed86542, which additional nvidia driver did you install, check by typing  dkms status , in the terminal
<ed86542> BluesKaj http://paste.kde.org/778088/
<ed86542> lordievader the nvidai panel opens but it says You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<ed86542> lordievader same as before
<lordievader> ed86542: Listen to BluesKaj, he knows a lot about fixing nVidia problem ;)
<ed86542> thing is nvidia driver doesnt work so I just want to get back to my previous configuration with opengl so I can have the desktop effects
<BluesKaj> ed86542, looks like you have a driver conflict , sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , then reboot
<ed86542> BluesKaj allright gonna try this now
<ed86542> BluesKaj it says nvidia-current is already the newest version.
<ed86542> oh wait I think its working
<ed86542> some effects started working after apt get auto remove
<ed86542> but its still xrender, and I cannot select opengl
<BluesKaj> ed86542, reboot
<ed86542> ok
<ezra-s> any alternatives similar to dolphin but capable of allowing me to play files from a samba share?
<ed2346> BluesKaj ok rebooted
<ed2346> xrender still on and unable to select opengl
<BluesKaj> ed2346, look in muon for the experimental nvidia driver, remove it , if it's shows installed
<ed2346> ok removed
<James_m> Hi
<James_m> How can I enforce Kubuntu to set a specific sound volume when starting?
<James_m> or in other words: how can I control the volume level from the command line?
<lordievader> James_m: You can control the volume level through alsamixer or amixer.
<James_m> lordievader: thank you, I'll give you the try
<James_m> lordievader: OK, it seems to work
<kdef> no one wants to suggest a dual boot with grub? :)
<usr077> hello, I installed Kernal 9 for Kubuntu and now when I install wireless dirver it says something like have a look at jokey.log ? so what's the problem ?
<BluesKaj> usr077, look in kmenu>system>additional drivers , there may be a newer driver available for your wifi chip
<usr077> I tried to install it from there
<usr077> but it says to me "have a look at jokey.log"
<usr077> I never faced this before except when I upgraded to the kernal I have no idea why ?
<lordievader> usr077: Drivers are usually part of the kernel, so if you update the kernel drivers might break.
<BluesKaj> jockey is for graphics drivers
<usr077> I unistall them what I did first I installed the new kernal okay, therefore I installed my wii driver from additional drivers but while it's installing I found this message " have a look at jokey.log"
<usr077> Wifi*
<BluesKaj> jokey?
<usr077> jockey.log srry <<
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Jockey also does wifi drivers.
<usr077> Yes ! But what's the problem now. what is the latest kernal's version ?
<BluesKaj> ok lordievader , never had occasion to need jockey wifi drivers
<fnrod> hello, i have a question. I want my firefox download location to be a network folder, but i dont see it
<mpsan> ver 12.10 OK, but 13.04 will not work in TRY KUBUNTU mode.
<mpsan> After Toolbox icon comes up, display is junk.
<mpsan> Anything I can do or just keep 12.10
<mpsan> I thought I would get 5 answers by now.  :-)
<OxGOOSE> Hello, mates
<Bryn_> hey
#kubuntu 2013-06-20
<mauricioyaman> hi
<mauricioyaman> change the desktop image, but also affect the image of the login screen, and now it looks white and I can not restore it to original state, which I do now?
<natacus> i am trying to boot from the live usb, but with "nomodeset" how do i do that?
<mauricioyaman_> change the desktop image, but also affect the image of the login screen, and now it looks white and I can not restore it to original state, which I do now?
<natacus> i am trying to boot from the live usb, but with "nomodeset" how do i do that?
<natacus|2> i am trying to boot from the live usb, but with "nomodeset" how do i do that?
<mpsan> Hello ALL: Would UBUNTU 13.04 + KDE=KUBUNTU 13.04?
<natacus|2> i am trying to boot from the live usb, but with "nomodeset" how do i do that?
<natacus|2> i am trying to boot from the live usb, but with "nomodeset" how do i do that?
<mpsan> Everyone must be out to dinner.  :-)
<natacus|2> mpsan: last time i was here, there was always someone around
<natacus|2> very quite tonight
<mpsan> It is not quiet on UBUNTU
<mpsan> I was trying 13.04 and the screen is garbage after a few ICONS. 12.10 is fine and so is UBUNTU
<kdef> I'm still not sure about installing
<kdef> I don't want the 2nd OS to install grub because I will experiment on it , installing binary video drivers etc... newer kernels etc.
<kdef> and if I hose the OS, it won't boot anything ,right?
<kdef> so, how can I have original OS (Kubuntu) handle bootloading (as now?)
<kdef> I think two ways, can you tell me if this sounds right?
<kdef> 1) don't install grub after 2nd OS install... then run grub-install
<kdef> 2) install grub to /boot or somewhere else other than MBR?   or is that wrong?  anybody know?
<kdef> or 3) after, I can re-install grub and pick /dev/sda ?
<Foxhoundz> I got a problem
<Foxhoundz> I did a guided install ( 50% of HDD to Windows 7, the rest to Kubuntu)
<Foxhoundz> But for some reason, I don't think the MBR was properly configured
<Foxhoundz> Grub doesn't start and instead it just goes straight to Windows 7 bootloader
<Foxhoundz> Kubuntu version is 13.04
<Foxhoundz> Is there any way to fix or perhaps reconfigure grub?
<ahoneybun> Foxhoundz: boot your computer with the disc/usb you install kubuntu with and "sudo apt-get reinstall grub"?
<Foxhoundz> is...is that a question/
<Foxhoundz> ?*
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking out load I guess ;)
<Foxhoundz> I've installed Boot-repair via live cd
<Foxhoundz> doing the "recommended repair"
<Foxhoundz> looks like it's installing grub
<Foxhoundz> might fix it!
<Foxhoundz> Nope...
<Foxhoundz> "Grub is still present" it says
<ahoneybun> but grub might be misconfigured
<ahoneybun> did you install kubuntu then windows?
<Foxhoundz> Windows then Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> odd
<Foxhoundz> I'm using the advanced option to try to restore MBR
<Foxhoundz> it's generating a bootinfo sunmmar
<Foxhoundz> summary
<Foxhoundz> I'll link it in a sec
<ahoneybun> send me a pastie of the command fdisk -l
<Foxhoundz> didn't work
<ahoneybun> did not give you anything?
<ahoneybun> try "sudo update-grub"
<Foxhoundz> ahoneybun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5782374/
<Foxhoundz> fdisk -l output
<Foxhoundz> It went back to windows 7 again
<ahoneybun> ok so ubuntu is on sda5
<ahoneybun> Foxhoundz: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/98962/ubuntu-11-10-not-showing-up-in-grub-bootloader-after-update-and-restart
<Foxhoundz> I got this on the last command /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow
<Foxhoundz> But I still rebooted and it worked!
<ahoneybun> got it?
<Foxhoundz> yeah
<Foxhoundz> it worked
<Foxhoundz> thanks
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> np ;)
<Foxhoundz> Someone should really report this as a regression, however
<Foxhoundz> it looks like grub wasn't installed
<ahoneybun> Foxhoundz: it is hard to know what will happen on every computer
<ahoneybun> really?
<ahoneybun> thats odd
<Foxhoundz> As far as the machine goes, it's a pretty widely used intel based Mobo/CPU
<Foxhoundz> I've never encountered something like this before
<Foxhoundz> oh well
<ahoneybun> Foxhoundz: that usually happens to me if I install Kubuntu then Windows
<ahoneybun> Foxhoundz: well your up and running so thats good
<Foxhoundz> Another problem!
<Foxhoundz> Installing proprietary drivers for my AMD GPU also comes with an annoying watermark
<kdef> hi foxhound
<kdef> I have read about fixing the watermark prob before... I think there's a script
<Foxhoundz> why does it appear though?
<Costeelation> hello
<Costeelation> is posible change the home button en kubuntu 12.04?
<Costeelation> i dont want the K
<Costeelation> or another color
<valorie> Costeelation: you don't have to use kickoff
<valorie> there are other launchers
<valorie> homerun, launcelot, and others
<Costeelation> oh well i will search :)
<Costeelation> valorie: the default launcher is kickoff?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> also, you can hide the taskbar if you want
<valorie> if you just don't want to look at it
<Costeelation> oh well, I was watching launcelot and look amazing, what you use?
<valorie> I just use kickoff, but lancelot has a lot of enthusiastic fans
<valorie> as does homerun
<valorie> I like the blue K
<valorie> :-)
<Costeelation> oh is cute :)
<Costeelation> and you know how move the buttons minimize maximize and close to the left?
<Costeelation> like as ubuntu
<Costeelation> i am newbie in kde :)
<valorie> you can move anything anywhere you like
<valorie> do you mean the toolbar?
<valorie> you can have more than one, have it one top, on either side, on the bottom, and even hidden until you hover over the edge
<Costeelation> yes for example in ubuntu the close button (for close a window) is in the left
<valorie> click on the little cashew symbol and plat
<valorie> oh, window decoration
<Costeelation> right
<valorie> i think that's in system settings
<Costeelation> maybe i will search too
<puff`> I left my machine alone all night and all day (up early and out of town all day) and now plasma-desktop is at 106% of CPU.  Wtf?  Some googling turns up issues back around ubuntu version 11 with plasma-desktop staying at 25%, but not 106%.
<bigbrovar> :puff I know I have experienced that more than once
<valorie> you might try top or htop in the konsole and see what's going on exactly
<soee> puff`, it is desktop or laptop ?
<thelionroars> I've got 2 extra monitors showing, that don't exist. I have no idea where they came from, I certainly didn't configure them...
<thelionroars> anyone know how to delete 'em
<valorie> thelionroars: in system settings
<valorie> move the little button over to remove them in system settings > monitor
<thelionroars> in the middle of the screen picture? hmm I'll keep trying
<valorie> I had this problem today too
<valorie> I wonder if we've exposed a bug
<valorie> I have a laptop, and no extra monitor
<thelionroars> I actually had to press and hold it, instead of sliding it
<thelionroars> and the configuration had to be in default position, otherwise I was moving it around
<thelionroars> laptop as well
<thelionroars> should be on the intel driver
<thelionroars> my laptop I mean
<puff`> valorie:  I tried top, that's how I know plasma-desktop is at 106% (still is).
<puff`> soee: It's a thinkpad t520 laptop.
<puff`> Hm, I tried the advice at http://en.kioskea.net/faq/6563-kde4-plasma-desktop-issues and now plasma-desktop isn't at 106% in top, xorg is!
<blueyed> Where do I find the documentation for krusader? (krusader/index.html) I guess it's in a separate package?
<natacus> how to i set to boot with "nomodeset" when booting from a live memory stick?
<natacus> how to i set to boot with "nomodeset" when booting from a live memory stick?
<natacus> how to i set to boot with "nomodeset" when booting from a live memory stick?
<natacus> how to i set to boot with "nomodeset" when booting from a live memory stick?
<natacus> how to enable boot with nomodeset when booting from a live usb?
<MoinZen> hi there
<MoinZen> can anyone help me getting my system booting again?
<MoinZen> bootrepair didnt finish and gave me this link
<MoinZen> but i cant make sense of it
<MoinZen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783088/
<natacus> how to enable boot with nomodeset when booting from a live usb?
<lordievader> MoinZen: Does the system freeze?
<BigWig_> Hello!
<lordievader> Hey BigWig_
<BigWig_> So, something really strange happened. I ran sudo apt-get -f and it removed tons of necessary stuff.
<BigWig_> LIke muon!
<BigWig_> Can someone explain what I did?
<lordievader> !pm | MoinZen
<ubottu> MoinZen: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lordievader> BigWig_: Did you try to install something that conflicts with allmost everything on the system
<lordievader> ?
<MoinZen> the message i get is: "error: file `/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod`not found."
<lordievader> MoinZen: Have you tried re installing grub from a live-session?
<MoinZen> not yet
<lordievader> MoinZen: Try that first.
<MoinZen> ok thanks .. i hope that will fix my windows 8 boot aswell
<lordievader> Win8 is know to be a pita in dual-booting... Hope you fix it!
<RaymondTracer> Man, dual booting on one hard drive sucks
<RaymondTracer> I got a seperate hard drive for my Windows instalation
<MoinZen> yeah me too
<MoinZen> on fine installation of windows 8 on one ssd and kubuntu on another ssd .. both well configured .. except.. neither will boot :(
<RaymondTracer> That is really weird
<BigWig_> I'm not quite sure what I did, but all of this stuff has probably broken: http://pastebin.com/YdLy9p10
<BigWig_> What do I do D:
<lordievader> BigWig_: Is the package 'kubuntu-desktop' still installed?
<BigWig_> yeah, that is still there
<BigWig_> kubuntu-settings-desktop isn't there, does that matter?
<lordievader> !info kubuntu-settings-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-settings-desktop (source: kubuntu-settings): Settings and artwork for the Kubuntu (Desktop). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:13.04ubuntu13 (raring), package size 73 kB, installed size 717 kB
<lordievader> No that is optional.
<BigWig_> Any idea how to easily get out of this predicament?
<lordievader> BigWig_: Can you check the /var/log/apt/history file for what apt tried to fix with the -f flag?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader
<BigWig_> here is that little snippit
<BigWig_> pastebin.com/msZDRALC
<MoinZen> Lordievader: how are my chances that the re install of grub will make both my os bootable?
<BigWig_> Is that what caused it?
<lordievader> MoinZen: If it will fix Win8 I have no idea, never played with Win8. Let alone a dual boot. For Linux it should fix it.
<BluesKaj> !efi | MoinZen
<ubottu> MoinZen: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lordievader> BigWig_: Unless python-minimal conflicts with python, then no I don't think that is what caused it.
<natacus> how do i enable boot with nomodeset when booting from live usb?
<BluesKaj> if you have W8 then your dealing with EFI , MoinZen
<MoinZen> ok.. gotta read that :D but it seems like my idea to install the two os on two ssds and choose via bios wich to boot doesnt go that well :D
<BluesKaj> MoinZen, actually you have no bios , you'll understand when you read the post
<BigWig_> One of the packages that got uninstalled was (I'm assuming) necessary to play back videos in VLC. What's happening now is I play a video with audio and no video :(
<BigWig_> Is my assumption correct? If so, what package would I need to reinstall to get that working again?
<lordievader> BigWig_: I'm sorry I have to go, but I'm sure some one else here will help you ;)
<BigWig_> :(
<MoinZen> BluesKaj: omg.. where did my good ol bios go :O (better read it fast.. :)
<BluesKaj> BigWig_, try playing with dragonplayer , just to test , and what is the file extension of the video ?
<natacus> how do i enable boot with nomodeset when booting from live usb?
<BigWig_> it's a .mkv
<BluesKaj> natacus, look in the options for F key to use
<BigWig_> Dragon player just crashes when I open up the file
<BigWig_> That happened before the bad thing though
<BluesKaj> ok , what about other videos , same behaviour ?
<BluesKaj> BigWig_,^
<BigWig_> Yes
<BigWig_> I got it playing by using the open gl output
<natacus> BluesKaj: when i get to grub all i see is, start Kubuntu, OEM install or check disk, then c- command line, e - edit. I dont see anything else
<BigWig_> but the screen flickers when it's playing in windowed mode :/
<BigWig_> ooh, found an option that works
<BluesKaj> natacus, that's not grub that's the option page
<BluesKaj> you won't get grub on live media
<BluesKaj> BigWig_, ok which graphics card ?
<natacus> BluesKaj: ok so what do i do, none of the F keys seem to do anything, I should mention this is a win8 laptop ( sony ), but i had zero issues when booting ubuntu from the memory stick
<BigWig_> Radeon Hd 6770
<BigWig_> Is opengl output in vlc considerably better than x11? If not, then I'm cool just using that :)
<BluesKaj> !efi | natacus
<ubottu> natacus: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<natacus> BluesKaj: i cant even view the live Kubuntu to see if i want to install it, I was able to view the live ubuntu no problems on the same machine
<BluesKaj> BigWig_, use raster with OpenGL , it's still using X no matter what
<BluesKaj> natacus, any chance you have cdrom ?
<natacus> BluesKaj: i have a cd drive on the laptop
<BluesKaj> in the windows8 machine , so you can use a live cd rather than usb
<natacus> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> usb media can troublesome
<natacus> BluesKaj: but why would ubuntu have zero issues when boot from the usb and kubuntu just shows me that options screen? i have an nvidia card if that makes a difference
<BluesKaj> natacus, recommend you burn kubuntu to a live cd , to eliminate the usb problems
<BluesKaj> natacus, let's not compare apples and oranges
<natacus> BluesKaj: oh didnt know they were that different sorry
<BigWig_> @BluesKaj That worked, thank you :)
<BluesKaj> BigWig_, cool
<BluesKaj> natacus, ubuntu and kubuntu use the same core/base and kernels etc , but the desktops are much different as are the install images
<natacus> BluesKaj: ok, making live DVD now, hope this at least gets me to the desktop!
<natacus> BluesKaj: hey again, tried with the live DVD nothing, i get to a screen called "GNU GRUB 2" with three options "start kubuntu - i pick that and screen goes black and nothing", the others are install OEM and check disk
<BluesKaj> suggest you read the URL about EFI that I posted earlier , natacus ..my experience with EFI is very limited since I don't have it myself , but it surprises me about the lack of options.
<natacus> BluesKaj: hey again, tried with the live DVD nothing, i get to a screen called "GNU GRUB 2" with three options "start kubuntu - i pick that and screen goes black and nothing", the others are install OEM and check disk
<BluesKaj> suggest you read the URL about EFI that I posted earlier , natacus ..my experience with EFI is very limited since I don't have it myself , but it surprises me about the lack of options.
<natacus> BluesKaj:  could it be just a gfx card issue?
<BluesKaj> !efi | natacus
<ubottu> natacus: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> natacus, doubt that it's graphics , you have an options page
<natacus> BluesKaj: ok seems weird, there are no options and ubuntu just worked out of the box
<BluesKaj> natacus, looks like the live-dvd goes directly to the try-kubuntu option then loads the desktop ?
<MoinZen> ok reinstalling grub didnt work
<MoinZen> is there a good guid on how to install windows 8 and kubuntu on two seperate drives and somehow (grub, windowsboot manager, efi) choose wich to boot?
<BluesKaj> MoinZen, don't think 2 different drives matters much , grub will still see the installed OSs , recommend you read this tutorial and treat the separate drive as another partition , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MoinZen> BluesKaj: ok thx
<BluesKaj> MoinZen, I have separate hdd with windows 7 ,and installed grub on the other drive with kubuntu and grub saw windows drive from the start
<natacus> BluesKaj:  no, when i tried the live dvd, i just get a screen with three choices, start kubuntu, OEM install and check disk - pressing any of these results in a blank screen
<BluesKaj> MoinZen, just make sure you run sudo update-grub in kubuntu if windows doesn't show up after the first boot
<MoinZen> BluesKaj: right now everything seems pretty messy .. so i gonna reinstall everything ... fresh and new.. first windows 8 then kubuntu and then i run sudo update-grub after the fresh installation
<BluesKaj> natacus, I have no idea what's wrong
<natacus> BluesKaj:  ok ty anyway
<BluesKaj> natacus, does W8 boot ok ?
<natacus> BluesKaj:  yes boots fine
<natacus> BluesKaj:  i have yet to install linux at all, i just want to see the live version
<James_m> how do you protect your host address from being visible?
<Pici> James_m: on IRC? You can ask for a cloak in #freenode
<James_m> thanks
<shadowdf> Bom dia
<lordievader> Good evening.
<Guest11025> irc.darksin.it
<natacus> I have a new laptop with " 500 GB HDD + 8 GB SSD
<natacus> The SSD module is dedicated for system responsiveness and not available for file storage.
<natacus> will it be difficult to get linux set up?
<OerHeks> natacus, install your system to ssd, and your /home with userdata on your HDD
<natacus> OerHeks: i am trying to dual boot, laptop is win8 installed, i would like to keep both,
<OerHeks> you can install complete kubuntu to your ssd and move your /home later, or choose manually partitioning.
<OerHeks> oh, then you need to make space within windows 8
<natacus> OerHeks: am i in for a world of trouble :P
<OerHeks> diskmanagment, and choose to decrease the volume on SSD, 10 gb will be enough i think
<OerHeks> or more if you have space
<OerHeks> and win8 .. you might have UEFI
<natacus> i can get live kubuntu working froma  usb stick
<natacus> but i think i only have an 8gb ssd + 500gb hdd
<OerHeks> I am not sure what will be an usefull minimum for /
<OerHeks> (=root)
<OerHeks> what does win8 d=say about your ssd, when you want to decrease the volume? win7 would give a max number.
<natacus> OerHeks: i cant find any details in win 8 about my ssd partition
<natacus> OerHeks: it tells me the following from my specs page on the webiste : The SSD module is dedicated for system responsiveness and not available for file storage
<natacus> I have no idea what that means
<OerHeks> i guess it acts as a big swap for windows
<natacus> ok thanks, will eat some biscuits and have a think :P
<natacus> thanks for the help
<OerHeks> so the safest way will be installing on your hdd, i hope kubuntu leaves that ssd alone
<valorie> natacus: I have kub on my ssd, and /home on my HD along with windows
<valorie> win7 though, so I didn't have to fight with eufi
<valorie> or whatever that is
<valorie> uefi I think
<OerHeks> I am lazy, run Kubuntu from ssd and have an HDD mounted for music and stuff
<OerHeks> but no other OS
<valorie> windows was already there, and I thought at some point I might be able to test amarok in windows
<valorie> so far, not time to do that
<natacus> Is there a way i can install, keep win8 as it is atm quick to boot and all, and also have the same for Kubuntu
<valorie> I've never booted into windows, but the HD is huge, so what the heck
<valorie> natacus: sure
<valorie> however, you'll have to deal with the uefi
<valorie> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<natacus> valorie: ya but what gets installed on the small 8gb ssd, there is not enough room for win8+linux
<valorie> no, you're right
<valorie> kub starts up pretty quickly on an HD
<valorie> just a tick faster on the ssd
<natacus> ok, will prob be back later for more advice, thanks everyone!
<natacus> night
#kubuntu 2013-06-21
<Doyle_> Hey, is there a way to connect to powershell from linux?
<ikhwan_cupu> haloo
<ikhwan_cupu> my acer laptop use ubuntu 12.10....the bluetooth always ON & i cant to off
<Aethysius> Is 156 F too hot for a processor?
<tsimpson> Aethysius: that's around 70C, I wouldn't be concerned until it starts to get around 80-90C ~180F
<tsimpson> most systems will automatically shut down if the temperature gets dangerous, mine is apparently set to do that at 100C
<Aethysius> Really?
<Aethysius> What about GPUs and mobos?
<tsimpson> they're similar
<tsimpson> computers can handle rather high internal temperatures, as long as it's not for too long (hours) and they have a chance to cool off
<tsimpson> C/GPU chips will be the most sensitive and will probably cut-off somewhere above 100C, the rest of the system can probably take 30-50C more without approaching danger point
<tsimpson> and most (modern) systems have built-in trip points to trigger an emergency shutdown before then
<Aethysius> How do I make myself root in the GUI?
<Aethysius> How do I make myself root in the GUI?
<valorie> where in the gui, Aethysius?
<Unit193> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> »  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why.
<valorie> in general you can use kdesudo to run a gui application
<valorie> but most guis where you need to be root will present you with a dialog asking for your password
<lordievader> Aethysius: What do you need to run as root?
<Aethysius> Thanks, y'all.
<Guest39910> hello
<Guest39910> hello
<emil_> Auuu :(
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, mornin`
<BluesKaj> hey FlowRiser
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, i`m having some problems with kde behaving properly with unity also installed
<FlowRiser> sometimes, the desktop background changes to the one unity has O.o
<BluesKaj> what kind of problems , FlowRiser?
<FlowRiser> And it happens at random moments
<BluesKaj> what about the panel etc
<BluesKaj> just the baqckground , like wallpaper ?
<FlowRiser> yes
<BluesKaj> you might have the unity screensaver enabled in kde
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, ohhh, have not thought of that .... indeed, i have the unity screensaver enabled in kde; That explains lot of weird things happening on my installation xD
<AceKing> Can someone help me with a choppy sound problem? I'm running 13.04 64 bit. Everytime I play something with sound, it's choppy, and pops from low to loud
<FlowRiser> AceKing, did you try updating your kernel ? mine is 3.8.0-25-generic
<AceKing> FlowRiser: I just installed, and did all updates
<FlowRiser> AceKing, are you running pulseaudio ? if so, have you tried messing with its properties in the default manager ?
<AceKing> FlowRiser: I haven't touched anything yet. I'm running it from a fresh install
<FlowRiser> AceKing, i suggest before doing anything else that you install the pulseaudio manager and try setting the server up so that your primary device is the one you want
<FlowRiser> AceKing, if that does not work, then you have a driver issue
<AceKing> FlowRiser: Will do.. Do I need to uninstall anything before I install pulseaudio manager?
<FlowRiser> AceKing, no, it should work out of the box
<AceKing> FlowRiser: I see a couple to choose from in the Software Center... pulseaudio volume control, and pulseaudio preferences. Which one do I install?
<AceKing> FlowRiser: I just went into "Package Manager" and found it
<AceKing> FlowRiser: OK, it's installed. Do I need to restart?
<AceKing> FlowRiser: I am going to restart and test it. Thank you for your help
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<kristjan> is there any video player for kubuntu where is subtitle download option?
<genii> kristjan: You want to download the subtitle files separately?
<kristjan> i mean when i start movie, it can find subtitles for the movie
<genii> kristjan: Which player are you currently using for this?
<kristjan> smplayer
<kristjan> i think it searches subtitles only from opensubtitles.org
<kristjan> is there any way i can add sites?
<genii> kristjan: Apologies on lag, work is requiring much of my time right now.
<kristjan> no problem at all
<BluesKaj> kristjan, most players need a local file for subtitles ., vlc will use one if you find one and point vlc to it's path
<OerHeks> And the name of the subtitle must match the movie, AFAIK
<FOAD> Correct.
<BluesKaj> or yeah , usually subs are included and can be enabled or disabled in vlc in the dialog that comes up just by a right click on the vlc screen
<workingcats> (s)mplayer will use an appropriately named file automatically i think
<BluesKaj> OerHeks,^
<workingcats> didnt realise it has a feature to auto-search for ones from the net
<BluesKaj> could never find a version of mplayer that fits my tv screen
<BluesKaj> including mplayer itself
<kristjan> when u start movie in smplayer, u can klick subtitles meny and there is find sbtitles from opensubtitles. org. That is very convenient.
<kristjan> my question is can i add other sites to search subtitles from
<kristjan> or is there any other player wih similar option
<OerHeks> kristjan, did you find VLsub ? http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/vlsub-vlc-extension-to-search-and.html
<kristjan> OerHeks where is the vlc /lua/extensions path in my computer ?
<kristjan> sorry im newbe
<kristjan> how can i hide join and quit messeges from this chat window?
<kristjan> im useing quassel irc
<OerHeks> It is not yet, you have to make that folder yourself like the page shows you >> mkdir -p ~/.local/share/vlc/lua/extensions
<kristjan> ok
<OerHeks> it is hidden, press alt + .  to show hidden files
<kristjan> under where it supose to be now?
<OerHeks> in your /home/<your name>/  folder
<kristjan> ehh ,cant see it
<kristjan> ok i find it under root etc vlc lua
<kristjan> but i cant copy the files there
<zero_coder> hello
<SonikkuAmerica> zero_coder: Hey!
<zero_coder> how can I set shortcut key
<zero_coder> hi SonikkuAmerica
<zero_coder> SonikkuAmerica  its usually dead
<SonikkuAmerica> Head for System Settings and check inside the Keyboard section.
<zero_coder> SonikkuAmerica : Kubuntu is totally cool . just started using today :)
<SonikkuAmerica> :) I've used it in the past; now I use Ubuntu GNOME, but I know a lot about the other DEs.
<zero_coder> i have been using unity
<zero_coder> but its totally unproductive .maybe u can use it for tablets
<zero_coder> SonikkuAmerica : I am in keyboard section
<zero_coder> what next
<SonikkuAmerica> Is there a "Keyboard Shortcuts" item in the menu on the left?
<zero_coder> npoe
<zero_coder> nope
<BluesKaj> kristjan, play the video , right click on the screen in vlc , then the dialog should show subtitles . click on that , openfile then put the path in the addressbar at top.
<zero_coder> SonikkuAmerica : there is something else called shortcuts and gestures
<zero_coder> how to create a new one?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh crap... someone bail me out!
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. Make sure "Plasma Desktop Shell" is selected from the drop-down menu, then hit "Add..." or click the + sign. (I forgot which.)
<zero_coder> SonikkuAmerica : what is the command for launching terminal ?
<SonikkuAmerica> zero_coder: Usually Ctrl+Alt+T
<BluesKaj> me doesn't go near the shortcuts and gestures option , looks difficult to understand for some who almost failed 9th grade typing class :)
<zero_coder> i mean the command not shortcut
<zero_coder> i am trying to set it
<zero_coder> I passed out of high school , still its difficult BluesKaj
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: LOL!
<zero_coder> SonikkuAmerica : what to do?
<SonikkuAmerica> zero_coder: Or hit Alt+F2 and type "konsole" and hit ETNER
<zero_coder> SonikkuAmerica : done
<zero_coder> its set
<zero_coder> SonikkuAmerica : thank you
<SonikkuAmerica> You're welcome.
<zero_coder> SonikkuAmerica : so what do you do for a living?
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | zero_coder
<ubottu> zero_coder: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<zero_coder> sorry.
<zero_coder> i didn't mean to offend anythin
<SonikkuAmerica> zero_coder: Oh no, just part of decorum. In other Linux distro channels, it's all jumbled as people are getting support and conversing at once. Not in Debian or Ubuntu,
<SonikkuAmerica> s/,/.
<mbnoimi> I tried to add a new task (http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/3526/lyxi.jpg) to Task Scheduler but it didn't run when the time in came... that's wrong? do I configured it wrong?
<genii> mbnoimi: Does:  sudo ls /var/spool/cron/crontabs/       show a file there with the name of the user ?
<mbnoimi> genii: is shows my user name
<genii> mbnoimi: Please use a pastebin to show the result of:   grep vlc /var/log/auth.log
<genii> If no result for the command, let us know that too.
<mbnoimi> genii: no need to pastebin... it shows nothing!
<genii> OK.
<genii> mbnoimi: What is result of: crontab -l
<mbnoimi> genii: http://pastebin.com/qF0ep4g9
<genii> mbnoimi: OK, that looks fine. I would suggest to put the full path for vlc in the Task Scheduler, like: /usr/bin/vlc     ...instead of just vlc
<mbnoimi> genii: I did that... I may need to wait to see what if this will work within the coming 3min
 * genii makes more coffee and settles in
<mbnoimi> genii: :)
<mbnoimi> genii: didn't work :(
<genii> Bleh.
<mbnoimi> genii: by the way, recollindex works fine at Sunday but I didn't add it manually, Recoll add it through its configurations
<genii> Hm.
<mbnoimi> genii: Do you've any idea in your mind?
<genii> mbnoimi: Nothing comes immediately to mind, unfortunately.
<mbnoimi> genii: Thanks... I'll pass my question to the main stream. Guys I need your help
<genii> mbnoimi: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=225&t=108385  mentions that cron needs to be told how to run graphical applications, they refer a user there to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto#GUI_Applications  where the basic method seems to be to add the display of your X server in the crontab file.
<mbnoimi> genii: Strange!
<genii> Yes, you'd think the Task Scheduler would automatically make those type of entries
<mbnoimi> genii: Damn I could run my tasks by gnome-schedule while KDE Task Scheduler couldn't... see the new option of X Application http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/8869/iwxi.jpg
<mbnoimi> genii: I think this is weak point. I've to tell KDE guys about it
<genii> mbnoimi: This seems to me be a bug with Task Scheduler
<genii> ( or at least an omission not to have similar functionality as the gnome-schedule )
<ivo888> hi
<ivo888> how can i set up router with 1 lan card
<ivo888> i try this http://linuxgazette.net/140/brownss.html  but other computers don`t have internet
<ivo888> router, modem and other computers are connected to 1 switch
<OerHeks> Your "router-pc" must have 2 ports minimum, one to the modem, and 2nd to your switch with clients
<ivo888> but there is options with 1 card....
<OerHeks> Not that i know of, wifi + lancable or lancable + lancable
<ivo888> too bad :)
<ivo888> i don`t have other card (it is laptop)
<OxDeadC0de> can anyone maybe help me with a printing problem? Kubuntu 12.10 w/ cups and usn hplip printer. The printer works fine. I created an image 527x378@75ppi in the gimp (Which is 5.04x7.02 inches). I go to print on a 5x7 paper, disable margins, set the paper size to 5x7. What actually gets printed is quite a bit smaller than than 5x7 paper it should fill up
<OxDeadC0de> s/usn/usb
 * OxDeadC0de le sighs
<OxDeadC0de> s/than than/than the
<OxDeadC0de> then the? I don't know english very well.
<mr-rich> Ok, just did the latest updates to 12.04 LTS and now thunderbird is crashing ... any ideas?
<valorie> hi folks, I have a major problem on my newer laptop; I'm fortunate that I have an older one to fall back on
<valorie> since a fresh install the other day, I've had an odd problem: application windows disappearing off to the left and today the right side
<valorie> in system settings, it shows two monitor windows, which I must turn off one to get things to work right
<valorie> since things were disappearing to the left today, I turned off the left one
<valorie> now I have a black screen
<valorie> the KDE guys told me to delete .kde/share/config/kcmdisplayrc and krandrrc
<valorie> but they don't exist
<valorie> any clues?
<valorie> I do have a console, and I cat'ed the .xsession-errors file, some of which looks relevant
<valorie> but other than copying it to a thumbdrive, not sure how to get that information off
<valorie> I can file a bug on launchpad, but against what?
<genii> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<valorie> genii: is that for me?
<valorie> ah, I see
<valorie> sure
<genii> valorie: Yes, a way to get the xsession-errors into a pastebin from CLI
<genii> valorie: Although, I am leaving shortly and will not be able to look at it myself, someone else may take up the cause
<Unit193> You may want to use one where you can set it private, or expire time.
<valorie> installing it
<valorie> ok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5788248/
<christopher> hello. I just installed version 11 so I can install a working catalyst driver. Now GCC is undetectable even though software manger says it is. I als install the archive version 3.4 and all associated packages... still gcc -help  returns instructions for apt get (which do not work).
<christopher> 'ran into a stray statment in a possbly unrelaed forum post about gcc needing to be the same version that the kernel was compiled with.
<christopher> I'm also confused because this version of 11.04 has the latest desktop with all the bells and whistles, but running uname confirms that it's the Kernel from version 11.04
<christopher> why would gcc be a ghost like this?
<apachelogger> valorie: you'll want to catch afiestas, he knows all about screen stuff
<apachelogger> christopher: 11.04?
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain that is not supported anymore
<valorie> apachelogger: thank you
<christopher> it isn't but I should be able to install an old version?
<valorie> renaming .kde did the trick, but I'll be da**ed if I know why
<christopher> the thing is niether is my hardware as a result
<apachelogger> valorie: possibly the config is called kscreenrc now
<christopher> This is the only know fix I know of for the fglrx incompatibility with new kernels
<apachelogger> what incompatibility? fglrx is supported on all supported kubuntu versions.
<christopher> ..fresh install gcc... gone? That's the "tool" that catalyst "can't find" now that I've "fixed" the genreic kernal files "tools"... "being missing"
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get install gcc
<christopher> doesn't work
<christopher> says "can't find"
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gcc
<apachelogger> actually it may refuse to find it because it is an unsupported release.
<christopher> "[sudo] password for christopher:
<christopher> Reading package lists... Done
<christopher> Building dependency tree
<christopher> Reading state information... Done
<christopher> E: Unable to locate package gcc
<FloodBotK1> christopher: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<christopher> "
<christopher> sorry didn't know I was copying returns
<apachelogger> 11.04 is not on archive.ubuntu.com, neither will it be on mirrors
<apachelogger> use a supported release.
<christopher> I found gcc 3.4 debs and installed them all "successfully" still no gcc responding in the terminal
<apachelogger> installing random debs is not advised btw
<christopher> well I just need my graphics card to work.
<christopher> this is the only pc I got and the only way up
<apachelogger> you have no graphics with 12.04 or 13.04?
<christopher> I making 3dc haracter sprites for a 2d game with my only business partner. The chug has to go.
<christopher> videos are slow otherwise as well. which while it's nice I can use it as a wordprocessor. a 2008 machine was made to do more.
<christopher> I thought a given install could run without internet... and in theory... that's all I need
<apachelogger> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-old-unsupported-release
<christopher> thanks
<valorie> apachelogger: I don't see kscreenrc in the old .kde/share/config folder, and not the new one either
<valorie> do you know where i should be looking?
<apachelogger> valorie: exactly in that folder, well, anyway, just talk to afiestas about it
<apachelogger> he'll know how to debug it
<valorie> ok, will do
<valorie> it's pizza time, so maybe I'll send him an email
<christopher> that's a very on target link/answer :0]! thank you very much!
<valorie> danke schon
#kubuntu 2013-06-22
<wfreeman> Hi, I have a simple question about laptop backlights. The built-in KDE brightness control does not do what it should do. I have written my own scripts to control brightness and would like to bind them to the laptop's brightness hotkeys, but even after disabling those hotkeys in the KDE hotkey manager, they are still doing weird things with the screen brightness.
<wfreeman> Does anyone know what other KDE (or otherwise) component is reading these hotkeys? Again, all I'd like to do is turn this off, so I can bind them to my own scripts which work.
<swex> wfreeman: whats your kubuntu version?
<swex> wfreeman: how do you disable those keys in  shortcuts and gestures?
<wfreeman> swex: I'm on 13.04. I simply went to System Settings -> Shortcuts and Gestures -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts -> KDE Daemon, and turned them off
<swex> so now just goto custom shortcuts and make you own script run on those keys
<wfreeman> I have done that, but something else (something more low-level, perhaps) is reading the keys and triggering some brightness calls that don't work. If I set my own shortcuts in custom shortcuts, I get the weird built-in behavior, plus mine.
<wfreeman> (Thank you for your help, by the way!)
<swex> how do you get info about triggering some calls that don't work?
<swex> do you get indication bar on press?
<wfreeman> I get the indication bar, but the backlight brightness also flickers wildly (i.e. hitting "backlight up" cycles between 0% and 10%)
<swex> wfreeman: what backlight driver do you have?
<swex> wfreeman: whats your backlight hardware?
<wfreeman> How do I check that?
<wfreeman> I see intel_backlight, acpi_video0, acpi_video1 in /sys/class/backlight -- the two video* things are probably because this is an Optimus system.
<swex> ls -R /sys/class/backlight/
<wfreeman> yep, those are the three I see there. But in dmesg I see a message: asus_wmi: Backlight controlled by ACPI video driver
<wfreeman> Don't worry about it, I'll just use some other hotkeys for the backlight. Just thought there might be an easy answer.
<swex> wfreeman: seems like kde just can't choose right one for you
<swex> check for corresponding modules of lsmod
<swex> and try to delete unnecessary with rmmod
<wfreeman> Unfortunately, it looks like asus_wmi does lots of other things (which work correctly), so I'll just use some other hotkeys for the backlight. Solutions I've found involve hacking dsdt tables, which I'd prefer not to mess with atm :P
<swex> wfreeman: also try to bug to https://bugs.kde.org/
<BluesKaj> 'evening all
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Whiskey`Wonka> would this be the right place to talk about a possible bug in kde network manager?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<testerjester> hey
<testerjester> it's been years since I have used IRC and Unix/Linux
<testerjester> Just getting back on the horse.
<inf> Hello. Any idea on how to fix blurred fullscreen flash clips? (especially youtube, kde 4.10, Chromium 25.0.1364.160)
<liudas> hello everyone. failing install kde-workspace
<liudas> i use ppa, atp-get update and then upgrade ays that failed install kde-workspace
<lordievader> Good morning.
<liudas> laptop boot, but cant login
<liudas> kubuntu version 12.10 i guess, i'll check that in few minutes
<Strav> he. Can anyone tell me what is the preferred way to launch kmail in systray without having it's main window appearing on startup?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<buchstabensalat> hi there. I'm trying kubuntu (and kde) for the first time right now and I have a problem with the file manager. the back and forward mouse buttons don't work. google says tinkering with xte and xbindkeys is a solution. is this really the only way? is there no mouse button support in kde?
<ArchBeOS> hey guys, i was thinking about jumping to kubuntu as my laptop's main distro but before i did that are there any plans regarding mir? will kubuntu exist in a year
<ArchBeOS> ?
<thelionroars> do you really think ubuntu is going to drop all support fox X? Seems unlikely to me
<lordievader> It is for as far as I know unsure if Kubuntu will use Mir or Wayland.
<thelionroars> so no Wayland either?
<ArchBeOS> so....vanilla KDE Debian?
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, according to the ubuntu-users mailing digest, it all has to do with what lightdm will do.
<ArchBeOS> who maintains lightdm?
<thelionroars> I've done something funny to my sudo persmissions on my desktop, which I notice only when I try to update using the GUI. The updater won't accept my password, however I can update on the commandline using apt-get etc. Presumably trying to get su privileges for any other GUI utility has the same problems. Does anyone know what settings I need to change?
<lordievader> ArchBeOS: I believe lightdm is a Canonical creation.
<Wizard> Hi.
<lordievader> Hey Wizard
<Wizard> Seems that 13.04 is available for PowerPC :)
<Wizard> Any people who tried it out here? :P
<Wizard> lordievader: Hi, btw.
<lordievader> Wizard: ;)
<buchstabensalat> how fast after release are new kde version usually available in kubuntu? don't care if official backports or ppa
<Walex2> buchstabensalat: some days to a week usually. No guarantees
<buchstabensalat> ok, thank you
<masahero> Hello
<OerHeks> Awesome, 2nd screen dvi is working great on Kubuntu13.04 with Nvidia GT430
<gabylinuxssd> hello everyone!
<lordievader> Hey gabylinuxssd
<gabylinuxssd> hello to all!
<lordievader> Hey gabylinuxssd
<gabylinuxssd> i have a little problem with thuinderbird and rss reading, it does not open links, and i think because it adds itself two backslahes before the link like: "//www..."
<gabylinuxssd> i did  not found any solution on the net
<lordievader> gabylinuxssd: Do you have an example of what it does and what it should do?
<gabylinuxssd> well,i see that the problem is on akregator,too..what it shoul do is simply open any link on clik or double click in any browser,but its not happening because the programs add two backslahes before the actual link
<gabylinuxssd> i did not change any settings on the programs
<lordievader> gabylinuxssd: What happens when you right click the link and select 'Open link in browser'?
<gabylinuxssd> on thunderbird nothing happens...and on akregator
<gabylinuxssd> file:///www........   webpage not found when opened in any browser
<gabylinuxssd> on viewing the source on thunderbird of the rss, i see the same: <base href="//www......."
<lordievader> gabylinuxssd: Have you tried other rss feeds? Perhaps it is simply the rss feed that is malformed.
<gabylinuxssd> yes,thunderbird and akregator,and both programs are reading well the rss and the content of them,but whe i want to open the link on any browser the programs adds two backslahes before the link and i think this is why i cannot open in browser
<gabylinuxssd> lordievader,can you try it yourself with a rss to see if this is general problem or only me?
<lordievader> gabylinuxssd: Give me a minute.
<gabylinuxssd> ok
<lordievader> gabylinuxssd: Right I had an 'Account settings' bug, I cannot add accounts. Or do I add rss feeds elsewhere?
<gabylinuxssd> in thunderbird:file, new, other account
<gabylinuxssd> blogs and news feed
<gabylinuxssd> lordievader, i see now something, on akregator, all the defaults feeds are working well and open links in browser,but i see that the format for the rss is "www.......rdf" and when i add new rss feed it does not have the rdf format
<lordievader> gabylinuxssd: The website link opens fine on this side of the screen.
<gabylinuxssd> importingt a default kde rss on thunderbirds,the links are working too
<gabylinuxssd> can you give me your test rss to test it here
<lordievader> gabylinuxssd: http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/rss
<gabylinuxssd> ok,testing now
<gabylinuxssd> yes, thanks lordievader, looks like my rss links are malformed because with your link is working ok
<gabylinuxssd> but its strange because i get all the title and content but on double click it is not working
<soee> anyone using latest Chrome and can confirm that G+ sometimes hangs ?
<lordievader> soee: Let me check.
<soee> lordievader, ok
<soee> lordievader, wait from what i see i have 29-dev version, so this might be the problem
<lordievader>  soee When it was still loading there where some short hangs, but after it fully loaded I saw no problem.
<soee> lordievader, ok thank you
<lordievader> soee: No problem ;)
<gabylinuxssd> bye lordie,thanks
<javierbuilder> hello i want use kubuntu active in 64 bits is this possible and install qt5 in him
<klomak> ;
<aguitel> what twitter client is wworking ?
<shankstaBytes> when connecting via ssh how can i tell my ssh client to overwrite a known host?
#kubuntu 2013-06-23
<deneme> hi
<deneme> why kubuntu default irc client quassel ?
<tsimpson> because during the transition to KDE 4.x Konversation did not have a working KDE 4 port
<Obuntu> Hi All! any idea about nbr2mp4 converter from cisco.. it  does not generate the output file and does not give an error either
<Noskcaj>  is there a "powered by kubuntu" sticker?
<James_m_> Hi
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi, James_m_.
<James_m_> I have accidentally done sth to the taskbar and the icons from the left have moved to the right. Worse, the icons showing active programs have disappeared. How can I fix it?
<James_m_> Well, removing and adding panels :). But the panels is at the top of the screen now, how can I place it at the bottom of it?
<James_m_> Well. Screen Edge :)
<Graf_Westerholt> James_m_, just add the task manager to the pannel again.
<James_m_> yes, I had already done it :)
<Graf_Westerholt> James_m_, so why do you ask here?
<James_m_> Graf_Westerholt: simply you responded but I had found the solution before. See above
<Graf_Westerholt> James_m_, you did not write that you found the solution.
<James_m_> what?
<Graf_Westerholt> Do you not understand what I write?
<James_m_> "Well, removing and adding panels :). But the panels is at the top of the screen now, how can I place it at the bottom of it? " Well. Screen Edge :)"
<James_m_> I had written that I had found.
<James_m_> OK, anyway, thx
<Graf_Westerholt> " Well. Screen Edge :)" is no statement.
<Graf_Westerholt> Please learn to communicate.
<tsimpson> please let's drop it now
<James_m_> "Your father (plan) plans to pick you up after school today at 3:00 o'clock. He (meet)  you across the street near the ice cream shop. If something happens and he cannot be there, I (pick) will pick you up instead. " - what would you choice?
<tsimpson> James_m_: what?
<James_m_> sorry
<James_m_> not this channel
<tsimpson> ok
<afterlight> Γεια σε ολους
<afterlight> :D
<tsimpson> !gr | afterlight
<ubottu> afterlight: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<afterlight> o thank you so much
<afterlight> :D
<afterlight> but not many people are in those chanels
<puff> I accidentally pressed some key combination and all my apps disappeared. Alt-tab doesn't show any other apps, but top shows chrome is still running...
<valorie> puff, does alt-f2 > krunner > chrome bring up chrome?
<puff> valorie: It brings up a new chrome window.
<valorie> :(
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi, valorie.
<valorie> hi Graf_Westerholt
<valorie> love your 'nym
<Graf_Westerholt> Sorry?
<valorie> your nick
<valorie> are you actually a Westerholt?
<Graf_Westerholt> ah ok. Thx. :)
<Graf_Westerholt> No. It ist just a nick.
<valorie> and I like it
<valorie> very noble
<Graf_Westerholt> Westerholt exists here.
<Graf_Westerholt> It is a hidden connect to my town. ;)
<valorie> I used to genealogy, and my husband is a Zimmerman
<valorie> so I've done some German work
<valorie> I mean, I used to do genealogy research
<Graf_Westerholt> Why?
<valorie> and may start up again one of these days
<valorie> I have some friends in Germany who find all kinds of interesting information
<valorie> why do I do the research?
<valorie> two reasons, I think: it's like solving a lot of little mysteries
<valorie> and I like the way it weaves my family into the larger history
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<valorie> sec
<Graf_Westerholt> I know the names of the ancestors of my mothers parents. But it is only names.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> Graf_Westerholt: sorry to disappear on you like that
<Graf_Westerholt> No problem.
<valorie> the fun is in seeking out the stories, or at least placing them in their own cultural and historical context
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<valorie> I originally started when I found a mystery, and just couldn't stop looking for more
<valorie> when I started working in free software, I felt myself pulled in the same way
<valorie> and the community here is more fun
<Graf_Westerholt> ok :)
<Graf_Westerholt> I am more interested in living people.
<valorie> sure; I also wanted to understand my parents and why they raised us as they did, etc.
<valorie> and in a way, it all ends up with me, so it's rather selfish, really
<Graf_Westerholt> All is selfish. ;)
<valorie> yup!
<Graf_Westerholt> It is all evolution.
<valorie> sure, and choices along the way, some conscious, and some not so much
<Graf_Westerholt> Yes.
<georgelappies> hi all, what can one use to copy songs to an ipad2 in KDE?
<thelionroars> dropbox?
<georgelappies> dropbox? isn't there a way to do it with some app? I don't have uncapped bandwith unfortunatly
<thelionroars> I was given an ipad4, and realised quickly that it's very closed. You can't even access a file manager. I'm not sure if itunes allows you to transfer files that haven't been bought from their store... if it is you might be able to get it working in wine.
<thelionroars> Assuming you have a LAN, you could also buy an SSH app that does SFTP, and set up sshd on kubuntu.
<thelionroars> I'm not aware of any free ssh apps on ios products (yet).
<foobArrr> kubuntu 12.04: I disabled switching off the display in System Settings -> Power Management, and I disabled the screensaver. however after a minute or so of inactivity the screen goes black.
<thelionroars> It might be System Settings>Display and Monitor>Screen Locker  foobArrr
<foobArrr> I don't see Screen Locker in Display and Monitor
<thelionroars> ok, might be only in later versions. It appears on the left side of the screen in 13.04, under 'Display Configuration' Icon
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<HansImGlueck> Moin
<HansImGlueck> Hi @ll
<lordievader> Hey HansImGlueck
<HansImGlueck> hello vader :)
<shirley> can anyone help me with extremely low volume in kubuntu 13.04?
<lovethang_> Hi folks, I have a Kubuntu VM that has an encrypted home directory on.  The entire OS has fallen apart at the hinges, and I am desperate to get my data off.  I have no access to login to KDE, how can I quickly achieve an early console before X launches please?
<BluesKaj> lovethang_, at the login don't login , just do ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 which gives you a TTY shell , like a terminal
<BluesKaj> then you login
<lovethang_> Unfortunately this is a VM and my local KDE is intercepting those ¬_¬
<BluesKaj> oh , kubuntu the guest OS ?
<lovethang_> Yes
<BluesKaj> did you install guest additions ?
<lovethang_> Yes
<lovethang_> That's when the display issues started
<lovethang_> It's a MESS
<BluesKaj> that should give you drag and drop between OSs
<lovethang_> I have no GUI
<BluesKaj> so it's not the VM at fault it's your boot ?
<lovethang_> No, the VM is messed
<lovethang_> Like seriously messed up
<lovethang_> Like Perez Hilton
<lovethang_> I am desperate to get my data off it from the encrypted partition
<BluesKaj> ok , the encrypted partition is where ?
<lovethang_> In the guest OS on /dev/sda-something I should imagine
<lovethang_> I don't know exactly where, it didn't ask me
<lovethang_> I don't even know what format the disk is encrypted in
<lovethang_> Maybe LUKS?  I also think there's some LVM in there too
<BluesKaj> that's beyond my scope , have no experience with that
<BluesKaj> sorry
<lovethang_> I have no experience of anything Ubuntu
<lovethang_> It tried to hold my hand to help but all it did was drag me in to hell
<lovethang_> If I SSH in to the VM will it give me access to this encrypted drive?  I could just scp everything out
<lovethang_> I have been reluctant to try anything yet for fear of making it worse
<BluesKaj> Best to ask in #ubuntu , doubt that it's kde relate , even if it is there ppl there with alot of knowledge about all things 'buntu
<lovethang_> Yes
<monkeyjuice> will a vm machice have its own boot loader?
<lovethang_> I can't believe how wrong this has all gone so quickly.  It's worse than the time I was trying to install water cooling in to a server ¬_¬
<lovethang_> monkeyjuice: Yes it's just like an ordinary OS
<monkeyjuice> so can you get to that and command line?
<monkeyjuice> im guess so ;)
<lovethang_> Of course I can start the VM, just when it gets to loading X there is something horribly awry and it becomes unresonsive
<lovethang_> I need to stop it getting to X and salvage my data in the encrypted home directory
<NickNak> lovethang_: After you start the VM, hold down Shift.  If that gives you the bootloader menu you can select the recovery option
<BluesKaj> VMs boot off the host OS, monkeyjuice
<BluesKaj> at last mine does , it's virtualbox
<lovethang_> BluesKaj: Thanks kindly this is what I needed
<BluesKaj> lovethang_, VMs run within the host OS , they aren't separate like ordinary OSs
<lovethang_> BluesKaj: I am fully aware of VMs, I run about 80 or so in both private and public clouds lol
<BluesKaj> ok then , bbl...
<lovethang_> And yes they are separate to the host (to a lesser or greater degree depending on the type of hypervisor) but to all intents and purposes is separate ¬_¬
<lovethang_> ty
<POISIONED-_-COMP> HM
<POISIONED-_-COMP> OO?!
<POISIONED-_-COMP> HELLO ANY BODY HERE
<soee> few
<POISIONED-_-COMP> P,-_-
<POISIONED-_-COMP> KUBUNTU IS BETTER THAN LINUX MINT 9
<POISIONED-_-COMP> UU HELLO, IM LONELY AGAIN
<POISIONED-_-COMP> HUU? THIS PLACE IS LONELYER THAN #LINUXMINT-HELP/CHAT
<soee> pls stop using uppercase and you are here for help? you did not asked anything
<POISIONED-_-COMP> NO
<POISIONED-_-COMP> better?
<soee> yes
<POISIONED-_-COMP> ok
<POISIONED-_-COMP> man this place is so quiet!
<soee> well Kubuntu works fine so there are no users that having problems :)
<POISIONED-_-COMP> well im new to kubuntu so,it goes with the show
<POISIONED-_-COMP> i use to run linux mint 9 which went expired on april 1st.
<BluesKaj> POISIONED-_-COMP, so are you some kind of side-show with the capitalized nick :)
<POISIONED-_-COMP> uu i guess so
<BluesKaj> do you have a question ?
<POISIONED-_-COMP> anyway my full nick is poisioned-_-computer
<POISIONED-_-COMP> and no i dont have a question
<yofel> !ot | POISIONED-_-COMP
<ubottu> POISIONED-_-COMP: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<luisphysics> Is there anyone who can help me find a way to have kubuntu recognize my toshiba x205 sli keyboard layout and buttons. It works fine on ubuntu.
<luisphysics> Is there anyone who can help me find a way to have kubuntu recognize my toshiba x205 sli keyboard layout and buttons. It works fine on ubuntu.
<luisphysics> Is there anyone who can help me find a way to have kubuntu recognize my toshiba x205 sli keyboard layout and buttons. It works fine on ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> luisphysics, kmenu>computer>system settings>input devices> keyboard>layouts>keyboard model
<luisphysics> Blueskaj I don't see keyboard model
<luisphysics> in the layouts
<luisphysics> I see it in hardware
<BluesKaj> ok fine look there
<luisphysics> There is only one toshiba option but it doesn't work. I was originally on the generic 104
<luisphysics> and that didn't work either. is there a way to download more keyboard models
<luisphysics> Is there anyone who can help me find a way to have kubuntu recognize my toshiba satilite x205 sli keyboard layout and buttons. It works fine on ubuntu.
<soee> luisphysics, what do you aske same question all the time? if someone is able to help you hell do it
<Graf_Westerholt> Anyone an idea how I can get back my menus in kgpg key management? http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/14/24/5723157-KGpg_ohne_Menu.png
<alvarus> hello
<alvarus> i cant setup my gf 9600gt video card
<alvarus> any help?
<soee> alvarus, what exactly cant setup ?
<alvarus> i cant to use my video card ,  i need the correct video driver
<alvarus> but the old video card gf 6600 , work fine
<alvarus> :(
<alvarus> i dont know the right setup
<alvarus> excuse me my english soee
<soee> did you checked for propriety drivers and hava one installed ?
<alvarus> yes , but then a couple of minutes ,  i have a wonderfull crash
<alvarus> or freeze screen
<alvarus> now i have an old gf 6600 video card
<alvarus> nouveau driver
<Graf_Westerholt> Anyone an idea how I can get back my menus in kgpg key management? http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/14/24/5723157-KGpg_ohne_Menu.png
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...is there a way to login using the fingerprint reader?
<dylan__> Hello. When I import my own music (.mp3 files) to Jampal, not all of them go in the list. I'm not sure why this is, or if it can get fixed, but I really want to listen to all of my music and not just a few songs.
<lorddelta> Hey. how's everyone's day going? *ping*
<lordievader> Hey lorddelta
<ahoneybun> lordievader: yo
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Hey, how are you?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: ok, you?
<lordievader> Doing ok, I guess.
<lorddelta> heyahoneybun? :D
<lorddelta> Does anyone in here know much about the linux sound stack? I have a peculiar problem and I don't think its really kubuntu related.
<lordievader> lorddelta: You could try #alsa or #pulseaudio, I bet they know about the linux sound stack.
<lorddelta> I know.
<lorddelta> But when 5 or six different audio systems are possibly involved, its never easy to know where to turnhttp://tuxradar.com/content/how-it-works-linux-audio-explained
<lorddelta> So an audio guru is preferred.
<lorddelta> Also its always a possibility that the distro provider has some debugging tricks up their sleeves that the sourcing developers don't have access to.
<lorddelta> I can personally attest that I have 7 of the 9 systems shown in that diagram installed.
<lorddelta> Possibly 8, I can't remember if anything is using Jack on here...
<lordievader> lorddelta: You might also want to ask around in #ubuntu, for as far as I know Kubuntu doesn't change the audio system they get from Ubuntu/KDE.
<lorddelta> lordievader: I think Kubuntu is smarter :P
<lorddelta> but sure
<BluesKaj> lorddelta, depends how you are using the audio options on kubuntu to figiure which appraoch to take for your issue(s)
<BluesKaj> instructions to setup audio on ubuntu gui-wise is very differnt than kubuntu
<lorddelta> BluesKaj: my tried and true recoveries having failed (restarting pulseaudio and init-ing alsa), kmix works like a charm, but an apparently random class of audio applications (such as aplay, and vlc, and flash player on chrome) fail. Xine is the default backend used by kmix, gstreamer is installed but doesn't seem to work any worse/better. So something like kmix->xine->pulseaudio->alsa->???->hardware driver which refuses to unload because something is u
<lorddelta> Oh and I think I have OSS on here on account of having Csound installed...
<lorddelta> There is foul play afoot here (bug in a driver somewhere) as it a wine application was responsible for causing this nebulous and shattered state of affairs (aplay works, but 'stutters' as if there is a buffering problem, which makes no sense to me)
<lorddelta> I am sure simply logging in/out of the system (or rebooting) would fix the issue, but I want to track down the bug so that I can fix it or report it to someone with more time than me.
<BluesKaj> lorddelta, I don't bother much with kmix/xine , I concentrate my efforts on alsamixer , pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> what's your soundcard ?
<lorddelta> hda-intel, lemme grab a lspci
<lorddelta> is '00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)' helpful to you?
<lorddelta> only thing that came up in lspci
<lorddelta> Chip: IDT 92HD81B1C5  (from alsamixer)
<shadeslayer> xine ?!?!?!
<shadeslayer> that stuff be deprecated
<lorddelta> shadeslayer: plasmoid volume ctl -> right click -> audio setup -> phonon kde control module -> backend -> xine/gstreamer
<lorddelta> That stuff be working ;)
<shadeslayer> xine is not supported, only gst and vlc
<shadeslayer> + are supported
<lorddelta> Mayhaps you are running 13.04?
<lorddelta> phonon: v.4
<shadeslayer> eh, I don't think xine is supported on any supported kubuntu release
<lorddelta> v.4.7.0
<shadeslayer> !info phonon-backend-xine
<ubottu> Package phonon-backend-xine does not exist in raring
<lorddelta> I have 4 different backends in my pkg manager
<shadeslayer> !info phonon-backend-xine lucid
<lorddelta> gstreamer, mplayer, vlc, xine
<ubottu> phonon-backend-xine (source: phonon-backends): Phonon Xine 1.1.x backend. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 136 kB, installed size 580 kB
<lorddelta> Anyways as vlc isn't working I'm not exactly raring to switch to that backend atm.
<lorddelta> *not working from cmd line* at least
<lorddelta> works from the gui front end
<BluesKaj> lorddelta, I suppose you modprobed the snd-hda-intel driver , but you can also addit to the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf like so : options snd-hda-intel index=0
<shadeslayer> lorddelta: what release are you running?
<shadeslayer> release of kubuntu
<lorddelta> Supposedly 12.04.2 LTS
<shadeslayer> check using lsb_release ?
<lorddelta> 'Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS'
<lorddelta> ...not sure if that's supposed to have a 'Kubuntu' before it.
<shadeslayer> I suppose its an upgraded machine
<BluesKaj> vlc backend is ok , but I haeven't seen any advantages in the later kubuntu releases
<shadeslayer> not really, ubuntu in this case refers to the base os, shared across all flavors
<shadeslayer> lorddelta: please remove the xine packages , not sure about mplayer
<shadeslayer> never heard of that backend
<BluesKaj> yeah the irelease info ignores the desktops
<lorddelta> shadeslayer: may I ask why?
<lorddelta> What's wrong with it?
<lorddelta> It seems to work...
<shadeslayer> lorddelta: its deprecated I.e. not supported anymore
<BluesKaj>  shadeslayer, one can use the vlc backend in phonon in place of gstreamer if you wish
<lorddelta> I understand....but unless you think it is interfering with aplay (which is an alsa-utils utility for playing with alsa)
<lorddelta> Its not the problem, so its deprecation is irrelevant, yes?
<BluesKaj> xine never worked for me in kde
<shadeslayer> doubt its interfering with aplay, aplay does not go through phonon
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: sure, just saying that KDE doesn't support xine anymore
<lorddelta> ...I'll install the vlc backend if it makes you happy, but I won't uninstall, merely configure to use the vlc. Keeping multiple packages around has saved my @ss before.
 * lorddelta installs the debug symbols as well
<BluesKaj> lorddelta,  no need to install vlc back end just because I mentioned it , it's an option if gstreamer acts up
<lorddelta> *shrug* already done, I'll leave it be.
<lorddelta> And yes, its an alsa problem, pulseaudio works in vlc, alsa does not in vlc
<lorddelta> How does that work? I thought pulseaudio wrote to alsa?
<BluesKaj> lorddelta, as long as you aren't using a usb outboard soundcard then vlc backend should work well
<lorddelta> No usb soundcard atm. I do have one, but its not in use atm.
<lorddelta> Does vlc not support 5.1 surround sound via usb?
<BluesKaj> lorddelta, pulse doesn't always write or link to alsa , try webaudio without pulse like youtube ...I just as son not have deal with pulse because it's just another layer of processing in the analog domain that mucks up the sound quality
<BluesKaj> but we have to live with it
<BluesKaj> lorddelta, there wre some issues with usb and vlc backend in phonon
<lorddelta> BluesKaj: well, youtube works. chrome://plugins shows that I have flash player (11.7) and vlc web plugin, as well as widevine (same version as the vlc player which works) installed. Only alsa doesn't seem to work. AFAIK, setting the backend in the VLC gui sets the settings globably, so pulseaudio: 1, alsa: 0 You mentioned getting webaudio 'without pulse'? How do I do that?
<BluesKaj> you don't , that's my grievance about the mucked up audio in kubuntu, we could get webaudio without pulse at one timew when alsa was being updated and maintained , now it's mostly an after thought
<lorddelta> So, what, does pulseaudio speak directly to hardware drivers these days?
<lorddelta> Or is it speaking to a sneaky OSS module somewhere?
<lorddelta> Flash works in FF too
<BluesKaj> yes , alsa
<lorddelta> pulseaudio -> alsa?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> it rides on top so to speak
<lorddelta> ...so why doesn't aplay work...still...
<BluesKaj> lorddelta,  I just use aplay -l to list the hardware
 * lorddelta tries a different terminal, hwo knows
<lorddelta> paplay doesn't work either...odd
<lordievader> lorddelta: It might be that PA keeps the hardware hostage.
<lorddelta> lordievader: its still a bug then
<lordievader> lorddelta: No, that is simply the way Alsa is.
<lorddelta> I used aplay a day or so ago to play a couple sounds
<lorddelta> The new behavior is a result of a program malfunctioning in wine
<lordievader> That is why PA was invented, so multiple sources could have access to the sound system.
<BluesKaj> lorddelta, yes I think pulse has a grip on the inputs and outputs and flash audio and alsa can't communicate without pulse
<BluesKaj> err lordievader ^
<lorddelta> At any rate logically, the problem goes like so: A) either PA truly functions as you say and there is a flaw with it's 'grip' as apparently other applications can bypass it, and cause random havoc when PA runs some check (of which I don't see any evidence in the system logs) or B) aplay has been trashed somehow, while the PA system remains untouched.
<lorddelta> I am looking through apport and seeing memory access failures during some vlc launches, but that is the only time I see anything that sounds like scenario A)
<lorddelta> lordievader: furthermore, how does that make sense when paplay (pulseaudio's utility to play sound) fails with a "failed to open audio file" error?
<BigWig> Semi irritating problem with the kde lower left hand application menu: It always thinks I want to drag icons around when I leave it.
<m_tadeu> well...I have 2 laptops with the same timezone and different times...why is this happening?
<lorddelta> m_tadeu: have you tried updating the times manually?
<lorddelta> the bios clock can be unreliable and sometimes the internet time will not update itself, so if that fixes it, there's your problem.
<lorddelta> Bah he left, ruddy IRC client not making it more obvious (sorry for the spam)
<d9500> how do i enable mouse cursor in kubuntu active?
<Riddell> d9500: it's enabled but the theme is a blank one, just change the mouse theme in system settings
<d9500> and how would i access that?
<d9500> i can pull down the peek and launch bar, but there is no settings option. it's blank.
<d9500> apparently others have had this problem too, see stevriley's post on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2143699
<d9500> actually, Riddell, nevermind. i thought 'forget about it' and deleted the VM. this is 2013; software should just work. if not..on to the next project/distro/package to see if its any better. thanks for your help anyway.
<Riddell> ok, it's a technical preview and not designed for use as a desktop
<d9500> yeah, and i don't think canonical itself cares much about making plasma active work anyway. they've got their own thing going with ubuntu touch, which i'm looking forward to trying.
<Riddell> d9500: canonical has nothing to do with plasma active whatsoever
<d9500> there's not some minimum level of QA that goes into packages which are in the ubuntu archives?
<d9500> or is it more of "it compiles, let's ship it!" for any packages not in main?
<Riddell> it's a technical preview, nobody claims it works
<d9500> makes sense. wonder if i could get it to boot on this ancient motion tablet i have access to....
<d9500> wait..no. new release require PAE.
<d9500> anyway, thanks again. later!
<lorddelta> "software should just work" - yeah, if its not a technical preview - js spoils everyone these days
<lorddelta> Then again I think it something of a virtue if you're able to cope with technical problems yourself.
 * kaddi just upgraded to 13.10
<kaddi> and kubuntu managed to install a 32bit package on my 64bit OS <.< breaking the graphical interface
<lorddelta> kaddi: ? I have all sorts of 32 bit packages on my 64 bit OS. I think the bit problem on Ubuntu resolved itself awhile ago...
<kaddi> well this one wouldn't let kde start, so it was a bit annoying
<lorddelta> Ubuntu was sort of unique for having the problem anyways, linux had been mixing bit widths for years...
<lorddelta> Ah
<kaddi> would only get the message "Could not start D-Bus. Can you call qdbus?"
<lorddelta> I see.
<kaddi> it's actually quite easy to fix.. but i was a bit surprised that kind of stuff is still happening if you upgrade 2 months after realase
<kaddi> the problem being that the 32bit version of qdbus was installed instead of the 64bit one
<lorddelta> I think I had a similar problem recently actually, but it fixed itself when I installed kubuntu-desktop; they forgot to update the repos when KDE switched their apt-repo...I'd recommend you check that you're all switch yourself.
<kaddi> where did they switch to?
<lorddelta> 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu precise main
<lorddelta> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu precise main'
<lorddelta> But I'm using lucid, mind
<lorddelta> I don't remember where the url on the kde site is, but I'm sure ifyou googled for it long enough you could find it. :)
<kaddi> you're talking about kde3? or why do you need backports?
<lorddelta> kaddi: its called LTS
<lorddelta> I have kde4
<lorddelta> Good god I don't think anyone still uses kde3, at least I hope not.
<kaddi> the backport ppa are usually for people that want to use old version of certain applications
<kaddi> like amarok 1.4 or kde 3
<lorddelta> Yeah, they moved the main sources for kubuntu (if you were on LTS at least) and so I was only getting half the updates.
<kaddi> that's why I'm a bit confused, as to why those should now be necessary for a kubuntu install
<kaddi> ah
<lorddelta> backports are still updated
<kaddi> yes
<kaddi> i've used them in the past for amarok 1.4, for example
<lorddelta> Anyways my point is that, considering they didn't handle the move properly, they may well have screwed up some other packaging.
<lorddelta> 9 times out of ten whenever I've had a software problem in ubuntu its been because I've had a problem with the wrong (or too beta) version of a repo being installed.
<kaddi> hehe, yeah.. i've moved away from that as well
<kaddi> the times where I had to use it are over luckily and they weren't fun
<kaddi> lol
<lorddelta> ...well...you ARE in the kubuntu channel, so I hope you know you are getting the same ubuntu updates as everyone else, just you have kde instead.
<lorddelta> (half the time the wrong-version of the software was my fault, not ubuntu's)
<kaddi> eh, yes i know
#kubuntu 2014-06-16
<SouL___> He left
<Guest28702> hello
<Guest28702> everyone
<Guest28702> i am looking for a code of ubuntu
<Guest28702> who can help me?
<meddy> anyone know how I set up wallpaper slide show ??
<zero> hello
<kea> hello
<kea> hi
<meddy> hello anyone?
<meddy> anyone?
<meddy> i downlaoded a linux app uiseral media server but it just a tgz file what I do with it ?
<meddy> hello anyone i have an issue
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lordievader> Good evening.
<kea> heelo
<kea> is it possible to turn ubuntu 14.04 into Linux mint with out a fresh install
<kea> linux mint 17
<lordievader> kea: This is #kubuntu not #linuxmint, here we support Kubuntu not Mint. Ask in #linuxmint for Mint support.
<kea> thanks im using kubuntu 14.04
<kea> it was just a question i was wondering about
 * genii slides lordievader a tasty cookie
<lordievader> \o/
<kea> oh i see this is a support channel
<kea> not a chat channel, im sorry about that
<rohan> on my work computer, after i unlock the screen, the window on top no longer has focus, so i need to click on it. however, on my home computer, this does not happen: the last window still has focus after unlocking. both systems run kubuntu 14.04. any ideas?
<MirT2500> ((O__O))  first time i ever had a computer panic, halt itself and catch on fire... literaly
<MirT2500> that hard drive is toast
<donix> cip
<donix> im trying to convert from kubuntu to Ubuntu
<donix> wouldlike to keep my data (video, pics etc) and KDE if possible
<donix> cip
<donix> trying to convert to Ubuntu from kubuntu
<donix> trying to keep data (video, pics, etc) and a KDE
<genii> donix: Should just be able to: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    ...and have both.
<MirT2500> hmm
<MirT2500> my audio devices are not showing up in the KDE settings
<donix> im doing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop right now
<donix> how do i get rid of the old kubuntu and its apps?
<genii> donix: You just said you wanted to keep your kde
<donix> oh can you not download or what not KDE individually?
<donix> im switching because i just found out steam only officially supports Ubuntu, and i cant get Ku to see my video card or get the drivers i need for it
<genii> donix: Since Kubuntu is KDE with ubuntu repositories underneath I'm not sure what advantage there would be
<donix> thats what i was thinking but i can't figure anything out beyond that, so i dont really know what else to do
<genii> donix: Perhaps come back another time and ask for help getting your video working on Kubuntu :)
<donix> ok
<MobileRoey> hello
<MobileRoey> I'm trying to play music on my new Bose Soundlink III.  It works, except for Youtube (sounds comes oujt of the laptop) and also mpd's streaming HTTP server.  I've set my prefererences to prefer the Soundlink over the built-in audio out
<MobileRoey> does Flash (for the youtube) not respect Phonon settings??
 * MirT2500 still ponders why his audio devices show up in alsa but not in kmix
#kubuntu 2014-06-17
<dodger_> MobileRoey: I'd be really surprised if it did
<MobileRoey> right..
<dodger_> it probably doesn't know about KDE or Phonon and pipes sound directly to ALSA
<dodger_> hmmm
<dodger_> hold on
<dodger_> when you play a video, open the mixer
<dodger_> (click the volume control icon in the system tray, then click mixer)
<dodger_> then look at the playback streams tab and see if you can see the flash player's audio stream there
<dodger_> if you do, right click on its icon at the top, and go to 'Move'
<dodger_> there you should be able to select the output device for that particular stream
<MobileRoey> ok
<MobileRoey> ah wonderful, one moment then
<MobileRoey> dodger_:  thanks! tha t worked!!! :)
<MobileRoey> dodger_:  how can KDE do that?
<MobileRoey> i.e. assert control over non-Phonon-compliant streams
<MobileRoey> or maybe flash does play nice with phonon
<dodger_> i actually don't know how that works exactly
<dodger_> never looked into phonon in detail :P
<MobileRoey> hehe thanks though :)
<MobileRoey> hey do you know amarok + streaming?
<dodger_> no, not really - like streaming from icecast servers and such?
<MobileRoey> aye
<MobileRoey> and charsets.
<MobileRoey> I only see stuff like áñóə
<MobileRoey> it's hebrew but the charset is off and I don't know how to fix it.  It appears like that in the Amarok titlebar
<MobileRoey> (this changes wih the songs
<MobileRoey> )
<dodger_> sorry, i don't know anything about that
<MobileRoey> aye ok
<MobileRoey> thanks though
<calcmandan> i'm looking for something that'll move my mouse pointer to 2-3 designated locations on my screen and done so within specific periods of time. anyone have a good cl tool that'll do this?
<crudson> Any way to get the Virtual Desktop "Show desktop layout indicators" to appear on all monitors when switching, not just the one the mouse is on?
<lordievader> calcmandan: xdotool + cron.
<Guest71500> hi :D
<Walex> Moscherkobold: IRC does not have a charset. IRC is "binary".
<Borsi> is anyone using 7870, closed source driver with kernel 3.14 or higher?
<Walex> Moscherkobold: oops, that was MobileRoey
<Walex> Borsi: you probably :-)
<Borsi> or any other ati card with latest kernels?
<Borsi> well i am stuck at 3.13 series
<Borsi> doesnt compile as module without some patch
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.29.35 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<lordievader> Borsi: Probably not since Trusty doesn't carry 3.14 (or 3.15 for that matter).
<Moscherkobold> Walex: np :)
<Borsi> well kubuntu has quite recent kernel anyway
<Borsi> but why are they maintaining kernel that has lack of support, why they just dont move to another kernel series?
<lordievader> Borsi: That is the way Ubuntu works, releases will stick with the kernel version they originally got.
<silv3r_m00n> hi
<silv3r_m00n> recent versions of chromium/chrome are not integrating well with the oxygen theme of kde, any idea how to fix this ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<mcstr> good morning
<lordievader> Good evening.
<chromahitcher> Hello world
<lordievader> o/
<bprompt> bon jour et tout de monde =P
<BluesKaj> hmm bprompt , is that supposed to be french ? :)
<bprompt> sorta =)
<cyberlala> hi am new
<genii> Too bad they left before I could welcome them with a mug of coffee.
<OxDeadC0de> hey guys, got a fresh install of kubuntu 14.04, it was working great, but the power went out and the system went down. when it came back up, lightdm isn't showing the kde desktop option, so I can't log into any desktop really..
<OxDeadC0de> how can I get it showing kde, or plasma-desktop or whatever the entry was, again?
<Pibble> do you have a terminal
<Pibble> ?
<OxDeadC0de> yea
<OxDeadC0de> well, control+alt+f1 term
<OxDeadC0de> no options for.. anything at lightdm
<Pibble> doing a quick search for you, might be able to help out
<Pibble> gimme 5
<OxDeadC0de> thanks, I'll be searching too
<Pibble> Try ctrl alt f7?
<Pibble> You can stop KDE with init 3
<Pibble> then restart with init 5
<OxDeadC0de> Lightdm is working, xorg is running, it's just, not showing any options for choosing the desktop manager to use
<OxDeadC0de> have rebooted just to make sure
<Pibble> Oh weird
<Pibble> xorg config could be messed up
<Pibble> Ive had it blank itself out before
<OxDeadC0de> lightdm if anything is the one messed up
<OxDeadC0de> tried dpkg-reconfigure --force lightdm, didn't do anything
<Pibble> Full purge of the package and reinstall?
<OxDeadC0de> probably some other package that ties lightdm and plasma-workspace together, adding the config entry for the DM to lightdm
<Pibble> Might fix it for you
<OxDeadC0de> I'll try that
<Pibble> It SHOULD work like it did out of box
<Pibble> might reset some settings
<Pibble> But it could also purge some dependecies so be prepared for that
<OxDeadC0de> it wanted to purge lightdm, lightdm-kde-greeter, and nvidia-prime. will take a second to get reinstalled.. need to find a network cable ;)
<OxDeadC0de> also tried dpkg-reconfigure --force lightdm-kde-greeter, no change
<Pibble> Yeah, those arent system breaking if purged
 * OxDeadC0de nods
<Pibble> It should work fine with defualt settings once reinstalled
<Pibble> If it worked before that is
<OxDeadC0de> the issue was that it was in the middle of updating packages when the power cut out for 3 hours while we upgraded the lines.. guess it didn't finish writing everything to disk
<Pibble> Very possible
<OxDeadC0de> *while we upgraded the power lines
<Pibble> corrupt .config somewhere and everything is garbled
<Pibble> xorg is finicky with anything that ties into it
<OxDeadC0de> reinstall of the 3 packages had the same result. am trying apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Pibble> I dont use lightdm so I dont know your exact setup D:
<OxDeadC0de> it's just a fresh 14.04 from the dvd iso (installed via usb && yumi multiboot), with whatever updated packages the notification popup wanted me to upg
<OxDeadC0de> 32-bit even.. shoulda done 64-bit.. but whatever.
<Pibble> Ive had the iso's not burn right before
<Pibble> Got a 99% working system that went down a couple days later
<Pibble> after updates
<OxDeadC0de> *installed from usb*, not burned
<OxDeadC0de> ^_^
<Pibble> Still, could be a bad download?
<OxDeadC0de> I doubt it. is working fine on the other computers.
<Pibble> Ah
<Pibble> If its fresh you may try and full reinstall if you have the time.
<Pibble> If you cant troubleshoot it that is
<Pibble> may save you time in the long run
<OxDeadC0de> yeah, I may end up doing that. hate that option, but at least it's there.
<Pibble> And maybe
<Pibble> get the 64 bit iso ;P
<OxDeadC0de> bbiab, changing the breaker that powers the modem and router in the basement.
<OxDeadC0de> am trying dpkg-reconfigure --force -a before hosing it.
<OxDeadC0de> oh neat, can re-enable control+alt+backspace by doing dpkg-reconfigure --force keyboard-configuration
#kubuntu 2014-06-18
<OxDeadC0de> wow.. so, as it turns out, somehow kde-workspace-bin and a few other packages, including plasma-desktop, were uninstalled by the power outage..
<OxDeadC0de> easy fix by doing apt-get install kde-workspace-bin and letting it find the deps that were all missing... >_<
<Pibble> OxDeadC0de: its usually something stupid like that
<Pibble> glad you found the issue
<OxDeadC0de> I guess the moral of the story is, don't have a power outage while apt-get is upgrading packages, or really bad things may happen..
<Pibble> Yep
<Pibble> That seems to sum it up
<Pibble> :3
<Pibble> Also never do anything with apt aside from updateing on wifi
<Pibble> bad idea
<robjloranger> quick question about print settings. i have everything set in printer options through admin panels, and also through cups web interface. but each time i go to print the default settings do not match what i have set. even though on checking them they are still set correctly system wide. just not in individual programs, ie. browsers etc
<robjloranger> any ideas
<robjloranger> is there somewhere else print preferences are kept?
<Dat> Is there an easy way to downgrade from ubuntu 14.10 to 14.04?
<Dat> looks like I've lost my usb 3.0 in 14.10
<tsimpson> no, there's no downgrade route
<Dat> I guess I'll have to format and re-install
<Dat> ;/
<tsimpson> if you're planning to play with the development version, ideally you should use a chroot/virtual machine/spare device
<tsimpson> it's been a while since I've risked the dev version on my main laptop
<Dat> yeah should have did a vm
<Dat> but played risky and lost my usb 3.0
<Dat> :(
<robotdevil> does anyone know how to bind the mouse back button on kickoff?
<jjeronimo> kubuntu embaressed me :(
<jjeronimo> my usb jabra works fine on ubuntu
<jjeronimo> but not on kubuntu
<jjeronimo> nice to know just before a hangout meeting
<valorie> you should be able to use pulseaudio to make it work
<valorie> quite easily
<jjeronimo> idd, it used to work too
<jjeronimo> it stopped working for some reason :/
<frogonwheels> jjeronimo: I'm assuming that you've messed around in the sound priority setup stuff?
<jjeronimo> I only can use the mic or the speakers
<valorie> the Pulseaudio Volume Control widget lets you move input/output from/to any device
<jjeronimo> not both at the same time
<jjeronimo> it just appears disabled in the sound setup
<valorie> did you right-click on the "wrong" source to change it to the right source?
<jjeronimo> yeah, the device is partly disabled
<frogonwheels> jjeronimo: did you change the device config in the 'Audio Hardware Setup' tab?
<jjeronimo> ether the mic is disabled or the speakers are disabled
<frogonwheels> jjeronimo: make sure it's duplex  or output+input ?
<jjeronimo> of the same headset
<frogonwheels> jjeronimo: Sound Config -> Audio Harware Setup ->   Sound Card (select the headset here) and make sure the profile/configuration is correct?
<jjeronimo> the profile is mono output
<jjeronimo> no other profile there
<jjeronimo> at sound setup
<jjeronimo> of the sound icon
<jjeronimo> audio setup -> audio hardware setup
<jjeronimo> how can I make it duplex?
<frogonwheels> jjeronimo: ah. that would be the issue I guess.
<frogonwheels> jjeronimo: what about the 'device configuration' ?
<frogonwheels> hmm.. that doesn't matter if the profile is wrong :|
<jjeronimo> idd
<jjeronimo> even tried adding another repo
<jjeronimo> with latest sound stuff
<frogonwheels> jjeronimo: I wonder if it's a known issue with gstreamer  (assuming gstreamer backend?)
<jjeronimo> yes
<jjeronimo> 12.04
<jjeronimo> kubuntu 12.04
<jjeronimo> fresh install for a few months
<jjeronimo> anyways, should get back to work, i'll try again tonight
<jjeronimo> back to work =)
<jjeronimo> thx anyways guys
<frogonwheels> jjeronimo: no problems.  possibly close to the right question now, I hope?
<valorie> jjeronimo: oooo, please switch to phonon-backend-vlc
<valorie> you may have to install it if you have not already
<valorie> pgst doesn't work very well, imo
<valorie> sorry, i should have asked that right up top
<jjeronimo> frogonwheels: idd, closer thx
<jjeronimo> valorie: pgst?
<jjeronimo> ah the backend
<jjeronimo> gstreamer alternative ?
<jjeronimo> valorie: ok thx, iĺl try it later
<valorie> yes, sorry
<valorie> that was slangy of me
<valorie> pgst=phonon-backend-gstreamer
<valorie> pvlc=phonon-backend-vlc
<jjeronimo> sounds good valorie, ill try it later, thx
<robotdevil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TpOLKbta4s
<tsimpson> robotdevil: what's with the link?
<robotdevil> illegal?
<tsimpson> robotdevil: well it's not on topic for here, we have #kubuntu-offtopic for non-support related stuff
<robotdevil> thought it was a neat
<robotdevil> channel is dead bud, relax
<tsimpson> it's still offtopic and so should be in #kubuntu-offtopic
<robotdevil> k den
<robotdevil> actually thought there was only ubuntu-offtopic
<tsimpson> there's usually an offtopic channel for each flavor
<lordievader> Precisely for these cases ;)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<SamwiseGamgee> How do I download and install BabasChess 3.6 Wine?
<BluesKaj> install wine then download the chess exe file and install it under wine
<SamwiseGamgee> I have never tried downloading software independently from my Muon Software Center or Package Manager
<BluesKaj> independently ?
<SamwiseGamgee> I mean I have never tried downloading and installing programs outside of my Muon Package Manager and Muon Software Centre
<SamwiseGamgee> Well, I think I have used the konsole to do that, but I was following commands from an expert like you
<SamwiseGamgee> I have never tried doing it on my own
<BluesKaj> SamwiseGamgee, when you use Muon/Package Manager it's not independent it's part of the dpkg system used by kubuntu to install or remove software ...apt-get in the konsole is part of dpkg system as well , it's just a shell
<SamwiseGamgee> Thatś why I generally only install software using the Muon Software Center
<SamwiseGamgee> is there a tutorial that tells you the steps to follow in order to install Wine, and then download and install the chess exe file you mentioned?
<BluesKaj> wine can be installed from the package manager, just download the chess exe file to your downloads file which is usually default. Then the exe file should open in wine when you click on it to install
<SamwiseGamgee> I looked on this website, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3875, but no such tutorial is found there
<SamwiseGamgee> Ok, I can do that without a tutorial
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks bluesKaj
<BluesKaj> tank me when it works for you , SamwiseGamgee ;0
<BluesKaj> thank
<SamwiseGamgee> Yes, that´s what I was thinking.  It sounds simple, but things never go as planned
<BluesKaj> SamwiseGamgee, not all windows exe files will run under wine, but it's worth a try
<BluesKaj> most games do afaik
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh yeah, Wine is like a Windows emulator
<Guest15234> SamwiseGamgee: actually Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Guest15234> ;)
<SamwiseGamgee> afaik, what does that mean?
<BluesKaj> as far as i know
<SamwiseGamgee> BluesKaj, the exe file you are referring to, is that the BabasChess 3.6 file?  And do you mean that once Wine is already installed and running, the BabasChess exe file should automatically open with Wine when I click on the BabasChess exe file to install it?
<BluesKaj> SamwiseGamgee, I casn only say that the last time I used wine clicking on the exe file opened it in wine, but that was many yrs ago. It may be different now.
<SamwiseGamgee> You meant the Downloads folder, not the Downloads file, right?
<BluesKaj> SamwiseGamgee, you can also find advice in the #wine chatroom
<SamwiseGamgee> Wow, good idea
<BluesKaj> actually it's #winehq
<BluesKaj> the downloads folder in /home/user, yes
<BluesKaj> aka ~/Downloads,  SamwiseGamgee
<alket> Hi , I have added a Bluetooth device at my network, there is no way to remove it now , its been there for long time , If i removed it , it will show on next boot
<dennis_> non mi ricordo più come si usa irc, come sono conciato
<juacom99> hi, one question: i got an pendrive, when i maid a lsusb is detected as connected, but when i make a sudo fdisk -l i don't see the partition so i can't mount it. is there any way to make it mount?
<BluesKaj> juacom99, run mount  to see if it's listed
<juacom99> BluesKaj: no it is not list
<juacom99> *listed
<BluesKaj> juacom99, ok try, mount -o remount,rw /path/to/drive
<juacom99> i don't got a path to drive
<BluesKaj> it's probly listed in lsusb as /dev/usbsomething
<juacom99> that's the hole point BluesKaj , if i issu a sudo fdisk -l the partition isn't there
<lordievader> juacom99: Does udev see the flash drive?
<juacom99> let me check
<__dan__> Hi guys, hope you are all well :) I have seen screenshots for KDE 5 - I have to have this
<__dan__> been using Kubuntu for years, I have a spare hard drive, what's the best way to try it out?
<lordievader> __dan__: Make a dual boot using one of the project-neon iso's.
<mcstr> i agree with this... kde 5 screenshots looking bloody amazing
<__dan__> gorgeous, isn't it :)
<mcstr> absolutely... this will make me first time donating for linux/kde/kubuntu
<__dan__> I have a spare hard drive, was going to try installing 14.10 without GUI, add the Kubuntu Next PPA and install from there?
<mcstr> why not just installing the latest kubuntu 14.04 like i have.. and then add the kubuntu next ppa and then you can chose before login between kde 4 and plasma next
<mcstr> they can coexist just fine
<__dan__> yeah I could do, but I'm not bothered about running KDE 4 as well - I just wanted to experience KDE 5 for myself on a separate hard drive
<__dan__> would be nice to maybe try wayland too but I'm not sure where things are up to with all that
<mcstr> sure then go ahead... for me kde 5 is not yet stable for my daily tasks but kde 4 is :) and ofc i will eagerly await kde 5
<mcstr> on wayland i cant help you
<mcstr> didnt inform myself either
<lordievader> __dan__: They got their own iso's, why not use those?
<__dan__> is it more stable than KDE 4.0 yet? ;)
<mcstr> no way
<__dan__> lordievader: the project neon ones?
<__dan__> would be easier I guess - are the Neon ISOs based on ubuntu 14.10 ?
<lordievader> __dan__: Not sure, ask around in #projectneon ;)
<__dan__> thank you I will :)
<__dan__> or I could just download the ISO while I do other stuff haha will let you guys know :)
<juacom99> hi, BluesKaj are you still here?
<BluesKaj> juacom99, yes
<juacom99> i don't have udev installed, i nstall the package but whene i run the porgram i get nothing
<lordievader> juacom99: How do you not have udev installed O.O
<lordievader> juacom99: What version of Kubuntu are you running and how did you install it?
<juacom99> i'm on a live CD 12.04
<bprompt> juacom99:    what are you trying to do?  if I could stick my beak =)
<juacom99> bprompt: i got a usb, i see it connected when i issu a lsusb
<juacom99> but is not show on sudo fdisk -l
<bprompt> ?
<juacom99> i'm trying to mount the pendrive
<juacom99> sorry i ment pendrive
<bprompt> juacom99:     you mean tryiung to mount an iso?
<juacom99> bpa pendrive
<lordievader> Hmm, very odd. I could swear that Precise has udev (on the live-cd too).
<Avihay> -l     List  the  partition  tables  for the specified devices and then exit.  If no devices are given,  those mentioned in /proc/partitions (if that exists) are used.
<Avihay> ^ from man fdisk ^
<juacom99> Avihay: as i said i list the partition but only get the HardDrive partitions
<Avihay> so ask fdisk specifically for the pendrive
<bprompt> juacom99:     ... what do you get from ->   sudo fdisk -l | grep Disk;   ?
<bprompt> I'd think it's surely show there
<bprompt> you may just be looking at the wrong entry
<juacom99> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes Disk identifier: 0x16ad7f97
<bprompt> juacom99:   only 1 Disk entry?
<juacom99> yep i got i HD only
<lordievader> juacom99: It is verified that the stick works?
<bprompt> juacom99:     hmm    what does lsusb give you?
<bprompt> yeah... could be a dead stick too =)
<bprompt> or you may just need to replug it
<juacom99> bprompt: i try to replugin it many times in many diferetst usb ports
<bprompt> juacom99:     hmm    what does lsusb give you?
<BluesKaj> juacom99, does sudo fdisk -l show anything like this : /dev/sdc1   *        2048     2000895      999424    b  W95 FAT32
<juacom99> maybe is just dead, but the light is flashing
<juacom99> BluesKaj: nop that's the problem it don't detect the partition
<juacom99> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1130:0001 Tenx Technology, Inc.
<juacom99> bprompt:
<BluesKaj> then the image isn't correct on the stick
<bprompt> juacom99:    any specific branding on the usb stick...  bpa?    dunno what that is btw
<lordievader> Hmm, even without a partition table it should still show up in fdisk/parted.
<juacom99> lordievader: yep that's extrange is like the usb reconize it but the kernel don't
<lordievader> juacom99: If it shows up in lsusb the kernel sees it (else it wouldn't be there), however it may be that it is not recognized as a storage device.
<bprompt> yeap
<bprompt> juacom99:    any specific branding on the usb stick...  bpa?    dunno what that is btw
<bprompt> like for example   I don't think U3 partitions are loaded when encountered in a stick
<juacom99> it should be a ntfs or fat partition
<bprompt> juacom99:    another example of that would be an android device... it doesn't show up as a mapped device unless you make it as "usb storage" from android OS
<bprompt> even though it may well be plugged in
<juacom99> bprompt:  the brand seems to be Tenx Technology, Inc
<juacom99> is just a regular, old USB stick
<lordievader> juacom99: Do you know that for sure, or is it a guess?
<juacom99> a guess, the pendrive don't have any brand stiker or whatever
<lordievader> Hmm, as I see. Is 'udevadm' available?
<juacom99> yes i got it
<bprompt> juacom99:   for all we know is some encrypted storage... and many vendors include some type of encryption utility
<lordievader> juacom99: Great, can you unplug the stick. Open a terminal run "sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev" (keep it running) and plug-in the device?
<lordievader> If there is output, please pastebin it.
<juacom99> http://paste.kde.org/pbhopia0x
<lordievader> Hihi, your pc thinks it is a keyboard ;)
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> sounds like a IR usb plug for an IR keyboard then
<bprompt> as opposed to "an old regular usb stick"
<juacom99> but is a usb stick, why does kubunbtu thinks is a keybord :|
<bprompt> *cough*.... well.. you see.. we really dunno.... you "think" it's.... but is all we know
<lordievader> juacom99: Probably because the identifier tells the kernel it is.
<__dan__> just for shits and giggles I googled the vid and pid you supplied above
<__dan__> google thinks its a keyboard too
<bprompt> if it swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, it ain't no cat    /me ducks
<__dan__> eheh
<juacom99> __dan__: ok this is odd, i got it right here and IS a usb stick
<__dan__> are you sure it's not a wireless keyboard / mouse transceiver?
<lordievader> juacom99: Have you verified that it works? It could be that the controller is borked.
<juacom99> i can't make it load on others O.S either
<bprompt> sounds like an IR usb plug for a keyboard or who knows, a mouse or whatever IR else
<bprompt> hint:  -> [12:27] <juacom99> i can't make it load on others O.S either
<__dan__> yeah my money's on wireless keyboard and mouse dongle
<lordievader> juacom99: Buy a new one ;)
<__dan__> you can get more details by using sudo lsusb -v
<bprompt> yeah.. even usb wlan adapters are about the size of a usb stick
<juacom99> lordievader: is not mine, i work at a helpdesk, and it got important information
<__dan__> lol i really dont think it does
<lordievader> juacom99: Then there is a backup. Buy a new one.
<__dan__> but then i never tried copying any files to a usb wireless dongle hehe
<juacom99> thanks you all __dan__ , lordievader, bprompt  for your help
<bprompt> np
<__dan__> you're welcome juacom99 :) maybe the user gave you the wrong USB stick?
<lordievader> juacom99: No problem.
<bprompt> and "the user" might be wondering why his wireless keyboard is not working
<__dan__> eheh
<__dan__> sorry juacom99 i dont mean to be rude but it is a funny situation :)
<bprompt> indeed, is not hard to mistake one for the other, as I said, even wlan adapters many look like so
<__dan__> absolutely
<juacom99> cya
<__dan__> cya :)
<__dan__> i have been in that situation before, but never been unfortunate enough to have to explain it to a user
<__dan__> "look dude, windoze thinks its a wireless keyboard dongle, linux agrees, so does google, and *crunch* you see that? that's an internal aerial"
<__dan__> heheh
<lordievader> Still, it could have been a usb storage device with a very cheap controller.
<__dan__> hardware has been known to get confused, particularly cheap shit :)
<__dan__> lsusb -v should list each function provided by a device but i'd be more inclined in that situation just to crack it open and look for anything like an aerial on the pcb
<__dan__> assuming the user could be trusted not to haul me in front of the boss because "he broke my memory stick and i had my files on it, also my keyboard doesn't work anymore" ...
<lordievader> Udev tells you enough, doesn't it?
<lordievader> No need to physically do anything, phew :)
<__dan__> maybe, but breaking hardware is funny
<__dan__> to be honest i always use lsusb, not really familiar with poking udev for that kind of thing
<sithlord48> hit it with a hammer that should show it whos boss...
<__dan__> hehe FIXED.
<lordievader> __dan__: Great thing about udev is that it does all hardware, so if it pluggable and you are unsure that the kernel sees it: udevadm :D
<__dan__> wow yeah i just tried udevadm monitor
<__dan__> only seems like it would give the vid's and pid's for pci devices though
<lordievader> __dan__: You can also write udev rules to automate things, for example when a usb stick with serial X is inserted that it mounts it syncs a folder and unmounts.
<__dan__> that's a neat trick :)
<MirTx2500> damn
<MirTx2500> i still have no sound in kde
<bprompt> MirTx2500:     not even the "desktop" sounds when it starts?  can  you play .ogg files?
<MirTx2500> nope
<MirTx2500> all my soundcard's are greyed out
<gebjgd> MirTx2500: pavucontrol
<MirTx2500> as root or normal user
<MirTx2500> why sudo when you can su
<gebjgd> MirTx2500: pavucontrol is a gui
<lordievader> MirTx2500: Normally you cannot su since the root account is disabled in Ubuntu.
<MirTx2500> lordievader: i enabled it
<MirTx2500> spending too much time sudo'ng stuff annoyed me
<sithlord48> screw puavcontrol use the new mixer widget veromix.
<lordievader> MirTx2500: Not really the Ubuntu way, it would be better to use "sudo -s" or something similair to get a root shell.
<bprompt> MirTx2500:     you can always just "sudo su"   <---
<bprompt> btw
<sithlord48> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58778-VeroMix-as-KMix-alternative-(avoids-occasional-segfaults)
<gebjgd> sithlord48: it works well
<bprompt> I use it  and yes,I don't like the "sudo"   each time either, depeding on what I'm doing, if it's lengthy... then I just "sudo su"
<sithlord48> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58778-VeroMix-as-KMix-alternative-(avoids-occasional-segfaults) <- getting veromix to replace kmix
<bprompt> hm
<MirTx2500> eh
<MirTx2500> doesnt matter
<lordievader> MirTx2500: Anyhow, what kind of soundcard do you have?
<MirTx2500> i enabled the ability to just type su
<bprompt> kmix isn't that bad.... but if the drivers aren't there....   pavucontrol or anything else... may not help
<MirTx2500> i have 3
<sithlord48> veromix is kmix for pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, pavucontrol works well with kmix and alsamixer , no need for vermix
<MirTx2500> the built in AMD soundcard in this HP TabletPC, a C-Media usb soundcard and a USB soundcard from a company called NOX
<BluesKaj> veromix rather
<gebjgd> BluesKaj: +1
<lordievader> MirTx2500: With "lspci -k" you can check if there is a driver loaded for the built in one.
<sithlord48> idk i have been using veromix for a while now to throw stuff to diffent cards on teh fly i like it :D
<MirTx2500> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f1        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<sithlord48> MirTx2500:  did u have sound at some point?
<lordievader> MirTx2500: Does that one show up in pavucontrol?
<MirTx2500> lordievader: it shows up greyed out in the KDE phonon settings
<MirTx2500> settings> Multimedia >Audio and Video Settings>
<lordievader> MirTx2500: That was not what I asked ;)
<MirTx2500> cant answer it when that program is not installed :)
<BluesKaj> MirTx2500, check your audio settings in system settings>multimedia>audio&video settings>device preference and hardware tab
<MirTx2500> BluesKaj: thats what i just mentione
<MirTx2500> they are greyed out
<BluesKaj> the harware tab should show pulseaudio input and output settings
<BluesKaj> MirTx2500,then open a terminal, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<MirTx2500> done
<MirTx2500> still nothing
<MirTx2500> hold on
<MirTx2500> got ksnapshot installed
<BluesKaj> MirTx2500, was there any output?
<MirTx2500> none
<MirTx2500> # modprobe snd_hda_intel
<MirTx2500> #
<BluesKaj> ok then the driver loaded, try a relogin
<MirTx2500> ok
<MirTx2500> brb
<BluesKaj> sudo modprobe
<MirTx2500> error missing peramiters
<MirTx2500> modprobe: ERROR: missing parameters. See -h.
<gebjgd> pavucontrol, you deserve to have it
<gebjgd> XD
<BluesKaj> MirTx2500, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<MirTx2500> no need for the sudo
<BluesKaj> whatever
<MirTx2500> still
<MirTx2500> no error from that
<MirTx2500> gimme a moment to log out
<MirTx2500> brb
<mir_> still nothing
<BluesKaj> mir_, install pavucontrol
<mir_> already installed
<mir_> hold on
<BluesKaj> mir_, sometimes a reboot is needed, don't ask me why
<mir_> http://picpaste.com/snapshot1_1.png
<mir_> there
<mir_> maybe that will help clear some confusion
<mir_> let me knsapshot alsamixer
<mir_> which sees my devices finer
<mir_> fine
<mir_> hmm
<BluesKaj> mir_, try a reboot, that should load the driver permanently
<BluesKaj> well, gotta go... been a long day
<mir_> didnt work
<Taggnostr4> Hello
<Taggnostr4> I was changing the screen settings and now both my screens are black. How can I restore the settings?
<lordievader> Taggnostr4: From a tty: "export DISPLAY=:0&& xrandr --output <outputname> --auto
<lordievader> Taggnostr4: From a tty: "export DISPLAY=:0&& xrandr --output <outputname> --auto'
<Taggnostr4> Ctrl+alt+f1 Ctrl+alt+f7 seems to have worked
<lordievader> Heh, good to hear ;)
<Taggnostr4> Why isn't there a timeout that restores the settings after 15 secs?
<Taggnostr4> I'm in settings -> display configuration
<Taggnostr4> And if I change something I can only do apply, and that seems permanent
<lordievader> Taggnostr4: There is actually.
<Taggnostr4> I don't get it here
<Taggnostr4> I do apply and it changes
<lordievader> Hmm, I thought it did... Perhaps kscreen no longer does it... Oh well. Time to go to bed.
<Taggnostr4> Thanks anyway
<genii> You can also just do ctrl-alt- and then numpad + or -  to cycle through available resolutions.
<Taggnostr4> genii, you mean one I get a black screen?
<genii> At any time. this key combo has been in X for a long time.
<Taggnostr4> OK, good to know :)
<yoLo_> is anybody having this issue with the kubuntu OS
<yoLo_> my kubuntu doesn't come out of sleep mode
<yoLo_> each time it goes into sleep mode after typing my password to log back in the screen goes blank
<yoLo_> for some reason kubuntu doesn't save my files to disk before it goes to sleep
<yoLo_> i always have to hard start my PC again
#kubuntu 2014-06-19
<bubble_beam> he
<bubble_beam> hey
<bubble_beam> i purged lampserver
<bubble_beam> and mydesktop has crashed
<bubble_beam> is there anyway , i could reinstate the whole things
<bubble_beam> thing*?
<Ratabuntu> Yeah, dontbother wasting time with the recovery cd  just reinstall, you dependencies probably won't let you do anything useful. Took me a bout a day to get a half working server after removing libre-office.
<rtur> Hi guys, what's the easiest way to let a user know that he currently cant login ? If I create the /etc/nologin file, I want either a different background image so users know whats going on or a different login failure message. Is there some standard way to do this ?
<rtur> As I see it either stopping the X server and editing /etc/issue or changing the background are my only options (kdm is the login manager).
<Walex> rtur: '/etc/nologin' does not allow login to *all non-root users*.
<Walex> rtur: 'man passwd' or 'man usermod' for the correct way to disable an account.
<rtur> Walex: I know it disables login for everyone but root, thats what I want.
<rtur> Walex: But since there is no visual clue about why noone can login some folks try to reboot to fix it while I am logged in :)
<Walex> rtur: this command may be useful: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kde-workspace/kdm/advanced-topics.html
<rtur> Walex: Thank you, that looks like what I need.
<Walex> rtur: to belabor the point, that allows you either to completely disable KDM on a tty, or change the display class, for example to one with a different styling.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jesse55> so... yesterday I installed kubuntu as a dual boot... got it up and running. I was changing the default settings, including the screen brightness. I used the scroll bar to set the screen brightness, and accidentally set the brightness to 0. Now I can't see anything any more :S
<jesse55> is there a way to recover from this situation?
<jesse55> in recovery mode i can see well, but cannot edit brightness, which is too bright for my eyes
<alvin> Besides being really funny, I don't know
<alvin> Best way is try it out.
 * alvin sets his brightness to 0
<jesse55> yes, never thought that 0 would been absolutely black ;)
<alvin> Apparently that doesn't work on my pc :-(
<alvin> brightness is unchanged here.
<jesse55> I should add that the Fn+fX that adjusts brightness in win8 doesn't work in kubuntu
<alvin> I'm using nouveau. Didn't expect that.
<alvin> It does on my notebook. Hmm, I'll try there
<BluesKaj> jesse55, try the F12 key
<jesse55> BluesKaj: what is the expected behaviour with F12?
<BluesKaj> increase in brightness on some laptops
<alvin> If I set brightness to 0 on my notebook, the result is 'very dark'. Not black.
<jesse55> for me 0 means basically that the screen is off... I have Asus S301LA
<tsimpson> brightness is a property of the backlight, not of the screen
<tsimpson> I guess your BIOS vendor has different ideas
<BluesKaj> jesse55, try rebooting into the default kernel
<jesse55> BluesKaj: ok, I'll try when I get back home...
<jesse55> thanks for the tips! The last option is to reinstall kubuntu =)
<matgio> ciao
<matgio> !list
<ubottu> matgio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zack_> hello... i'm a brazilian guy and need use kde portuguese in the kubuntu 14.04
<zack_> sombeboy help me??
<BluesKaj> !pt | zack_
<ubottu> zack_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<zack_> somebody*
<skrite> hey all
<BluesKaj> hey skrite
<mcstr_> "I recommend reporting this to Kubuntu/Neon devs, we can't fix their packages,
<mcstr_> sorry." <---  i have  a bug report about kde plasma next/ project neon....   where do i report it?
<BluesKaj> mcstr_, try #kubuntu-devel
<mcstr_> will do so thx @blues
<mcstr_> hm they dont seem to be very talkative over there
<BluesKaj> mcstr_, takes some patience
<BluesKaj> mcstr_, also check launchpad for your bug
<mcstr_> whats the exact addy?
<BluesKaj> dunno exact, but you can search launchpad, https://launchpad.net
<mcstr_> and what am i supposed to find there?
<BluesKaj> mcstr_, the neon project bugs for one
<Viki> Hi guys I have a quiestion. I update my  Kubuntu tu 14.04 and still keep it up to date. When any application increase it's memory up to 2-3 Gb - hole system stack. First I saw it on Dota2 playing and were thinking that it was a problem of dota. Now I were working with a Wireshark and where it rich the 2 Gb memory - it stack. is it a problem of Kubuntu or I need to do some tricks on my system
<lordievader> Good evening.
<thedoctor_> hi
<Ratabuntu> Hello
<thedoctor_> back
<bubble_beam> hello
<Poultra> allo toi
<Poultra> salit
<BluesKaj> !fr | Poultra
<ubottu> Poultra: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ovrflw0x> hey lordievader buddy you still ticking in this channel eh?
<ovrflw0x> hey frank1e
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: Jup still here ;)
<Guest95029> merhaba
<ScottyK> greetings! On 14.04 when I do a search in dolphin, all results come up empty, even if the file is clearly in the directory. suggestions??
#kubuntu 2014-06-20
<valorie> ScottyK: did you shut off baloosearch in the past?
<valorie> if so, add back your ~/home so dolphin can use it again
<ScottyK> Valorie - I think so. It was running really sluggish. How do I restart it?
<valorie> I would do alt+f2 and just type baloo
<valorie> and configure desktop search
<valorie> you can fine-tune if you don't want it to search some places
<ScottyK> baloo - command not found
<valorie> did you remove it entirely?
<valorie> ah, krunner probably won't find it either
<valorie> without baloo....
<valorie> how about `desktop search`?
<valorie> bleah, now he's gone, and I'm leaving
<ScottyK> ok that was weird..
<ScottyK> valorie - looks like baloo is installed. how do I restart the service?
<valorie> how about `desktop search`?
<valorie> bleah, now he's gone, and I'm leaving -- not quite left yet
<ScottyK> desktop search in enabled, and /home is not part of the blacklist
<valorie> http://vhanda.in/blog/2014/04/desktop-search-configuration/
<valorie> sorry, now I'm really gone
<ScottyK> oh yeah, it's KDE 4.13.1
<ScottyK> cool, thanks for the link!
<morenoh149> how do I remap the caps lock key to escape on kubuntu?
<naught101> So, I have a new USB HDD, and I just reformatted the NTFS partition to ext4, and now when I mount it with the device notifier, it mounts it as root, and I can't write to it.
<naught101> Any ideas how to fix that?
<naught101> it mounts it under /media/naught101/NED_BACKUP
<valorie> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<naught101> valorie: thanks, but I mean, how to set it to automatically mount RW
<valorie> sure, you said permissions were hosed, so presumably they need to be reset
<valorie> !automount
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<Walex> amd 'am-utils'
<chaudhary> My friend's PC is getting stuck at the splash screen
<chaudhary> ps aux | grep kde shows nothing.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<the_2nd> where can I file bug reports? (within the installation, so I can't use the built-in options)
<RodNICE> hi all
<RodNICE> Question: if I want to upgrade my Kubuntu distro, and still keep my desktop settings (background, desktop themes, etc.) what should I do? I think I read something saying just don't touch the /home folder?
<BluesKaj> RodNICE, how do you intend to upgrade ?
<RodNICE> I guess I'll do the command line stuff
<BluesKaj> do-release-upgrade ?  if so make sure you update and upgrade your existing install first
<RodNICE> ah
<RodNICE> so do a apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> and dist-install as well to be right up to date , then you'll have a smooth OS upgrade
<BluesKaj> yes to your last question
<RodNICE> BluesKaj, so what would I need to do to tell it to not nuke my KDE settings?
<RodNICE> (I'm sorry if these questions are elementary)
<BluesKaj> RodNICE, your settings should remain the same
<RodNICE> You're the man!
<BluesKaj> and diasble any ppas you might have
<RodNICE> So if I were installing from a disc, I would simply not select the /home folder and then do a fresh install? Not even sure if my logic is correct here.
<RodNICE> ppa... repository thingy correct? can you point me in the right direction as to how/why to do that?
<BluesKaj> RodNICE, I would use manual partitioning and set the /home folder as such in the mountpoint, and install the OS to / .
<RodNICE> OK, I'll read up on that. Thank you.  I don't need to do that yet but just in case I cross that bridge, I want to know generally what to do. Thanks
<BluesKaj> alt+f2 , kdesudo dolphin /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<BluesKaj> that's where you'll find any ppas if they exist
<RodNICE> OK
<RodNICE> shoot! you're a beast with this!
<RodNICE> "kdesudo" is like a simpler way of executing command line stuff?
<BluesKaj> RodNICE no it's for guis
<RodNICE> OK. So like using the command line in a gui?
<BluesKaj> ok, gotta go for a few mins , BBL
<RodNICE> OK thank you
<RodNICE> gotta go too
<georgelappies> how can I get the Qt examples installed from the repos? my default install of 14.04 does not seem to have demos and examples in?
<tsimpson> georgelappies: for Qt4 you install qt4-demos, for Qt5 you install qtbase5-examples
<georgelappies> thanks tsimpson
<georgelappies> is anybody else getting non aliased font rendering in Qt5 apps like QtCreator or self compiled Qt5 apps?
<basheba> how can I turn off this black screen saver.  I set it up correctly in power management under define special behavior under new activity and desktop
<basheba> I'm on Saucy
<tsimpson> did you check in System Settings -> ÷×.·÷
<tsimpson> oops
<tsimpson> System Settings -> Display & Monitor?
<basheba> yes that's where the power mgt setting are
<basheba> ok hold on
<basheba> screen locker settings was set to 15 minutes and i just took that out but my screen doesn't lock though.  I get my desktop back just by moving the mouse.
<tsimpson> I meant under the Screen Saver tab, to make sure that it's disabled
<RodNICE> Trying to dive into Xammp and am want to know what you guys prefer as a text editor. I kinda got used to Notepadd++ myself on Windows.
<jesse55> vim
<lordievader> \o/ vim!
<RodNICE> OK
<RodNICE> let me google vim real quick
<Dragnslcr> If you don't know what vim is, you don't want to use it
<RodNICE> lol OK
<Dragnslcr> Kate is good as a text editor, though it isn't really a full IDE
<RodNICE> looks ugly already
<lordievader> Hihi. One can learn, can he not. He'd be glad he can ;)
<jesse55> why not? Yes, it has a learning curve, but it's worth it
<RodNICE> yes, I'm all for learning
<RodNICE> but gotta fight the lazy demons within
<RodNICE> Notepad++ has multiple tabs. Vim doesn't look like it does.
<BluesKaj> kate works for most situations
<lordievader> RodNICE: It does, they're called buffers.
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, if you're doing plain text editing or simple programming, I'd recommend Kate
<RodNICE> OK and OK let me look
<RodNICE> and how did you highlight my name like that, lordievader?
<lordievader> RodNICE: You just hilighted mine ;)
<Dragnslcr> RodNICE- it's a setting in your IRC client
<lordievader> Clients normally hilight the users nick
<Dragnslcr> I don't use Quassel, so I don't know exactly where it is
<lordievader> Does /hilight not work to set hilights in Quassel?
<RodNICE> lol hm. you sure? I ended up highlighting the entire line, lordievader?
<lordievader> Irssi makes the hilighted nick yellow. Doesn't change anything about the message.
<Dragnslcr> Konversation usually highlights the entire line
<RodNICE> I see the entire line highlighted. I guess I have to use the person's nick in the comment?
<RodNICE> RodNICE is cool
<Dragnslcr> Yup
<RodNICE> (just checking)
<Dragnslcr> Not sure if it works when you use your own nick
<RodNICE> Dragnslcr: I think I failed
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, in Konversation, the entire message text is colored
<RodNICE> OK so I guess KDE Kate does have tabs. Thanks guys!
<RodNICE> Does Kate have a setting for turning on line numbers and syntax highlighting for a set scripting/programming language?
<tsimpson> it automatically enables syntax highlighting for file types it knows about, or you can select it manually from Tools -> Mode or Tools -> Highlighting
<tsimpson> you can use F11/View -> Show Line Numbers   for line numbering
<RodNICE> Hello all, I'm trying to do this Lamp/Xampp thing and am at the library trying to find some PHP books. Cutting to the chase, is a 10-year-old PHP5/MySQL book good at this point?
<RodNICE> all the newer PHP books are checked out :-(
<Dragnslcr> I doubt any PHP books are any good
<Dragnslcr> Most online resources are probably still pretty bad, too
<Dragnslcr> When I did web development about 5 years ago, most people writing stuff for PHP were idiots
<RodNICE> wow!
<RodNICE> really!?
<RodNICE> so what's a boy to do!?
<lordievader> RodNICE: Just mess around in the language and figure things out on your own ;)
<Dragnslcr> If you already know some other language, the reference docs at php.net should be enough
<RodNICE> *inhales* OK *exhales*
<RodNICE> the only "language" I got good in was html and devoured that sucker right up... anything else intimidates me. html (and ColdFusion) were like fun.
<Dragnslcr> If not, you can try to find a decent book from the past couple years
<lordievader> RodNICE: Do you know bash? That was my route: html -> bash -> php (-> python)
<RodNICE> bash? If I have to ask, you already know lol
<RodNICE> I can learn but I don't wanna go down the road that leads to the old creepy house on the hill where I will meet a pathetic demise.
<RodNICE> Not afraid of learning. Afraid of losing the love of learning.
<lordievader> RodNICE: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<bprompt> *cough*
<RodNICE> lordievader: sweeeeeet dude!
<RodNICE> lordievader: is that in a neat little file that I can download for offline reading?
<lordievader> Pff, no idea.
<lordievader> I suppose you could mirror the site ;)
<RodNICE> lol
<RodNICE> yes, a.k.a. stop being lazy
<RodNICE> I read two paragraphs of it and already feel smarter
<RodNICE> BRB... updating my distro
<RodNICE> I have written in my notebook that I should run the following after an upgrade:
<RodNICE> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<RodNICE> Why would I do that?
<lordievader> That seems like an odd thing to do after an upgrade.
<genii> Tes.
<genii> Yes, even
<RodNICE> yeah
<RodNICE> not sure where I got that info from
<RodNICE> I guess I'll cross it out
<lordievader> Maybe you ment "sudo apt-get autoremove&&sudo apt-get autoclean"?
<RodNICE> oooooh!!! OK I remember hearing of those. I'll write those down and use them now (prior to updating to the new release)
<dangaio> #jokes
#kubuntu 2014-06-21
<lordievader> Good morning.
<cjae> why is the always reports of unable to connect to ibus
<cjae> there*
<lordievader> Is ibus installed?
<lordievader> cjae: ^
<Ratabuntu> I got that on my old laptop after doin a dist-upgrade
<jugo00> hi all! is it possible to run hd movies with 60fps ? i managed to do that on windows 8, but i decided to switch to kubuntu and i'm wondering if there is a way to achieve this effect in kubuntu too.
<Ratabuntu> well jugo, depending on your gfx hardware you may need to install a manufacturers driver for it. try out xbmc or vlc see how you get on. there are options in system settings for nvidia and amd GPU's
<RodNICE> I'm on Kubuntu wondering if anyone has ever connected Base to MySQL
<johnflux> It's really frustrating when you google a question, find the top result is the ubuntu Q&A, click on it, and find out that the mods have deleted it for not being a suitable question
<johnflux> seems to happen quite a bit
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<SouL___> Hey guys, I have a DVD with a family film. Do you know how can I grab it and put it into a USB stick?
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> SouL___:     I use k9copy to rip dvds
<bprompt> but surely there are other tools for that
<SouL___> When I search for that on the Internet, I only get answers about installing Ubuntu
<bprompt> well...kubuntu IS ubuntu, just using the kde window and desktop managers
<bprompt> as opposed to ubuntu using Unity and compiz  or lxde or xfce
<SouL___> When I search for that on the Internet, I only get answers about installing Ubuntu
<bprompt> ?
<BluesKaj> SouL___, use k3b to rip the dvd in "tools" or http://k3b.plainblack.com/videoencoding
<bprompt> one may note that "ripping" takes about 10times less time than encoding
<BluesKaj> well ripping implies data loss and compression
<BluesKaj> hence lower resilution
<BluesKaj> resolution
<BluesKaj> SouL___, use k3b to rip the dvd in "tools" or http://k3b.plainblack.com/videoencoding
<SouL___> BluesKaj: hey, thanks, where it will save the data if I press Start ripping?
<BluesKaj> SouL___, usually to your /home dir , but I haven't done one in a while
<SouL___> ok, I'm trying... THanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> SouL___, look there to see if there's a "part" file
<jonathanverner> Today I've upgraded my !2.04 installation to kde 4.13.2 (from kubuntu-backports); the upgrade probably went horribly wrong (for some reasons the installed libraries contained junk); I tried reinstalling all of the upgraded packages (from /var/log/apt/history) and now at least kde starts. But upon starting apport goes crazy on me and indicating that quite a few programs crash
<jonathanverner>  http://imgur.com/Gcs6PrX (is the my current systray, when I click on one of the ! icons to show apport, this usually leads to another crash and another ! appearing, eventually crowding out all my top panel)
<jonathanverner> does anyone know what to do to fix the problem
<jonathanverner> (and what I could do to find out the reason why the upgrade went so wrong...)
<BluesKaj> joshwambua, did you update and upgrade your existing packages before doing dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> oops jonathanverner ^
<jonathanverner> I am not sure, I was using muon (I think)
<jonathanverner> I was previously at kde version 4.13.0
<BluesKaj> what about upgrading now, jonathanverner
<jonathanverner> when I upgrade (apt-get upgrade) it does nothing
<jonathanverner> I had to apt-get --reinstall install the packages to even get a partly working system
<jonathanverner> Hmm, now I wonder, if this could possibly have something to do with the fact that my system partition is on btrfs and I only have around 1.4 Gb free space left... I heard btrfs had some problems with gracefully handling out of space conditions
<jonathanverner> but I am on a 3.5 kernel and I think that by then, btrfs was reasonably free of these problems
<BluesKaj> jonathanverner, ok , dunno anything about btrfs and it's quirks
<jonathanverner> BluesKaj, well never mind; the upgrade kind of ruined my day, but I guess thats the danger in using 'unsupported' repositories :-) The worst thing about it is that I don't know what the cause was and I don't even have a clue about where to start looking
<BluesKaj> kubuntu backports are supported repos, jonathanverner, afaik
<jonathanverner> BluesKaj, hmm, didn't know that. However, I did check 'unsupported' updates in the 'Configure Software Sources' (and thought that meant kubuntu-backports, my bad)
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> jonathanverner, hmm seems I'm mistaken , the new kde 4.13.2 is a ppa , hence not officially supported
<BluesKaj> altho I dunno why it didn't muck up my setup, but I update and upgrade everyday since I'm testing 14.10
<jonathanverner> BluesKaj, I think it wasn't the kde 13.4.2 itself but something which interfered with the upgrade process; at first, some of the installed files contained junk (e.g. libraries didn't even have ELF headers) and had to be reinstalled; and I guess that some of this breakage still remains and causes the crashes;
<bprompt> kde 13.4.2?   woohh... jonathanverner  must be coming from the future
<jonathanverner> I'd love to know what it was, that killed the upgrade, but now, after the fact, I don't have much hopes of answering this question :-) Oh, well... time to go back trying to put the system in a workable state
<jonathanverner> bprompt :-D, I admit that is a funny typo
<bprompt> so I wonder....     what makes some folks think that if an app is not using libs from say kde 4.13     and instead 4.8    .... it wouldn't be borked?
<jonathanverner> bprompt, who thinks that?
<bprompt> I did install 14.04 btw.... and some apps weren't in the repository or wouldn't install because they needed some old kubuntu lib or older kde version..... and this was a fresh install of 14.04
<bprompt> jonathanverner:     some apps not working I find that quite expectable, if not the "norm" rather than the exception
<jonathanverner> bprompt, hmm... like kde not even starting up? a buch of processes I didn't even know are running, crashing on me? Apport crashing when trying to report a crash?
<bprompt> yeap
<side-kick> plz come join /server RavFree.EuropeIRC.eu #EuropeIRC
<dbrom> hello all
<dbrom> I have a hard drive with music that has been downloaded over the last few years. I would like to go though the drive and remove any emphty
<Perzeus> so wieder da
<valorie> dbrom: you never finished your thought?
<dbrom> id like to get the command to find empty folders and remove them
<valorie> I think I'd just look at the drive in dolphin, arrange by file numbers, and select the empties and delete
<valorie> dolphin is slow at a lot of things, but deleting empty folders isn't one of them
<crudson> dbrom: find . -type d -depth -empty -delete
<crudson> dbrom: -delete implies -depth, but good to run a destructive command like this first without the "-delete" to be double-sure it's doing what you expect before you pull the trigger
<VladimirVilimait> Hello guys, I have a small question.
<VladimirVilimait> Why isn't Kubuntu 14.04 shipped with Adept Manager? Has it been deprecated? What is an alternative, in that case?
<VladimirVilimait> So, nobody is here, eh?
<dbrom> tried that but it didnt work
<crudson> dbrom: who are you responding to?
<dbrom> you
<crudson> dbrom: are you sure the directories are empty? "ls -la" a directory that you think is empty to check, or "Show Hidden Files" in dolphin.
<dbrom> ill check
<dbrom> 2 question   can I remane a audio file from mp3 to avi and it still work or do i use formatjunkie
<valorie> dbrom: renaming doesn't change the type of file
<paradoxajd> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=162020
<paradoxajd> i've installed this theme but didn't got buttons like this :(
<paradoxajd> and icons
<paradoxajd> can any1 help me please
<dbrom> ok...stupid question, but thuoght id ask
#kubuntu 2014-06-22
<valorie> no questions are stupid
<valorie> however, your player may be able to play the file as-is
<valorie> why not try?
<valorie> paradoxajd: have you asked on the forum there, at opendesktop?
<paradoxajd> no
<valorie> best to start there
 * valorie goes off to eat dinner
<paradoxajd> ok
<cjae> lordievader: fresh install doesnt come with it?
<lordievader> cjae: For as far as I know does Kubuntu not ship with ibus installed.
<lordievader> Good morning, btw.
<Guest15555> hellooo;)
<lordievader> Hey Guest15555, how are you?
<amichair> hi, does anyone know if the new skype 4.3 works with KDE native notifications (I see the option is disabled, dunno if it's just me)
<Guest66080> ciao
<Guest66080> !list
<ubottu> Guest66080: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<esmobg> hi evry one
<esmobg> hi evry one
<lordievader> o/
<esmobg> i have  one qustchon
<lordievader> esmobg: Ask away ;)
<esmobg> Hello I want to ask where can I write to improve screen reader in KDE
<esmobg> to many people with impaired vision to use Linux
<cjae> lordievader: k
<Manden_med_leen> j
<cjae> l
<Manden_med_leen> m
<cjae> lordievader: passed memtest86+ lol
<lordievader> ?
<cjae> good memory haha
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Manden_med_leen> This is a very action packed chat room :-) Maybe that is because Kubuntu just works?
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Graf_Westerholt
<Graf_Westerholt> Manden_med_leen, no, it is because all are busy fixing the big bugs. ;)
<Manden_med_leen> Graf_Westerholt: Okay :-)
<Graf_Westerholt> :D
<lordievader> Manden_med_leen: I allways like to believe that to be the reason :D
<hjg> hi jemaand hier
<ravindu> Any one know any good graphics cards for ubuntu 14.04 desktop?
<BluesKaj> nvidia cards mostly work , ati/amd are iffy on linux these days
<vostro> ;
<penelope3> Hi guys, I have got an old AMD Athlon 64bit processor here (3200+) with 1GB of RAM and would like to install Kubuntu on my machine. My question for this machine is: should I prefer the 64bit version of Kubuntu 14.04 or take the 32bit one, which is recommended on the website
<lordievader> 32bit is fine, you won't notice any difference until you upgrade to 4+Gb RAM.
<penelope3> lordievader: but doesn't 64bit imply that more registers can be used, thus 64bit might be slightly faster?
<bprompt__> penelope3:    I'd say yes
<lordievader> penelope3: It would be slighly faster, yes. But you won't notice the difference.
<bprompt__> 1gb of ram... isn't much.. why not settle for 12.04 maybe? :)
<bprompt__> or even some lighter
<bprompt__> s/some/&thing/
<penelope3> bprompt__: I installed Kubuntu 14.04 on my father's PC recently, and he was surprised how fast the system is compared to Windows Vista he had before. And I saw that around 600 MB was used by KDE, him having 2GB of RAM.
<penelope3> the nice thing was he didn't even feel a big difference between the two, since I always told him to use free software even on Win32
<penelope3> difference in usability i mean
<bprompt__> well
<penelope3> bprompt: maybe xubuntu might be the better choice, but I really like KDE.
<bprompt__> he has 2gb of ram though :)   14.04 has more overhead as I can tell than 12.04, thus a 1gb will fare better with 12.04 than 14.04, but sure, both would run
<bprompt__> penelope3:    I run kubuntu, but my window manager is LXDE
<lordievader> If you don't do a lot of multitasking 1Gb should suffice.
<bprompt__> yeap.... depends on usage
<lordievader> Well you can allways try. LXDE of XFCE is installed easily enough afterwards.
<bprompt__> I run..... quite a few amount of windows, sometimes the browser with about 20 tabs
<penelope3> bprompt__: what is the point in using Kubuntu but running another DE? aren't the other distros better suited for LXDE/XFCE/openbox
<bprompt__> often times I should say =)
<bprompt__> penelope3:     speed for window management... I do run kde apps, thus
<penelope3> bprompt__: interesting, always thought that you need the KDE framework (kdelibs and so on) to run Kate and the likes
<lordievader> You do.
<bprompt__> penelope3:   you do, you just don't need the kde Desktop and Window Manager, kwin
<lordievader> Same for gtk, you need a lot of gtk libs to run them.
<bprompt__> well
<penelope3> bprompt__: do I need a lot of expert knowledge for that or can I choose to use another DE during Kubuntu installation?
<bprompt__> I run gtk apps too.... they don't require that much space wise really
<lordievader> penelope3: You can even choose another DE after installation, Linux is flexible.
<bprompt__> penelope3:   nope, install kubuntu regular, then install LXWM window manager and if you want, also the LXDE desktop manager....  then you can pick the session to use "lxwm"
<penelope3> bprompt__: nice, and then you can run Dolphin, Kate, and the other KDE SC applications with lxwm?
<penelope3> bprompt__: would better fit my system then I guess, because I am afraid, if use firefox with a lot of tabs open, it will swap a lot, since 400 MB of free space for ff is probably not enough
<bprompt__> penelope3:     sure, you can pretty much run whatever from whatever window manager, a long while ago I used to run SuSE 10.2    I think it was... and I had gnome and kde both installed, and in the window, you could choose what "desktop manager" to use, and at the login screen, what "window manager" to use.... and I ran gtk and kde apps just find, heck I even ran a few xfce apps too, all the while I was using iceWM window manager o
<bprompt__> s/find/fine/
<penelope3> bprompt__: this flexibility really is the nice thing about Linux, the freedom to choose whatever you want
<bprompt__> yeap
<bprompt__> at some point in SuSE I had about 5 window managers installed
<penelope3> bprompt__: probably I will go best using btrfs with my old disk, making use of defragmentation, so it is not used to heavily, and instead my processor is used more
<penelope3> s/defragmentation/compression ;)
<bprompt__> hmmm     can't say I've experience much slowdown due to swap file access back then
<bprompt__> if any it was the cpu or the gpu
<penelope3> bprompt__: so with lxde your memory consumption is below 200 MB, I guess (on startup without any programs running)
<bprompt__> penelope3:    using an ssd, makes a huge difference, speed wise
<bprompt__> penelope3:    very low, yes...I....don't check, at least at startup.... I have 6gbs here ddr3
<penelope3> bprompt__: I know, but it is just a playground machine, it was the machine I assembled myself a long time ago, but I don't want to shred it.
<penelope3> bprompt__: and since the motherbord does not support high speed rates, installing an SSD would probably not make much sense
<yofel> it's not really speed rates, it's access time
<bprompt__> penelope3:    is it a pata?   sata1?
<bprompt__> I assume that's a PATA.... thus there's no ssd for it then =)
<penelope3> is there a Linux command to check for the SATA standard supported by my mainboard? Running on sysresccd right now. wiping the drive...
<bprompt__> but access time is a huge boost
<bprompt__> opening a package the size of  libreoffice, takes me 1sec.... yes, is not a typo, 1 sec
<bprompt__> penelope3:      maybe -> sudo lshw -C storage
<penelope3> looks like SATA I
<penelope3> so buying a cheap SSD for SATA I would make sense?
<bprompt__> penelope3:    sure.... a cheapo 30gbs , yes
<GermanMeat> Howdy
<bprompt> allo
<Folk247> hola
 * bprompt puts on bbq sauce and bites GermanMeat 
<GermanMeat> Anyone have luck using multi-touch with touchscreen? Using Asus X200 netbook
<GermanMeat> Touch screen works out of box" but multi-touch on screen dows not
<GermanMeat> been googling for days
<GermanMeat> Screen Dim control also doesnt work
<GermanMeat> Asus X200MA
#kubuntu 2015-06-15
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<murthy> BluesKaj: are you there?
<BluesKaj> murthy, yes
<murthy> BluesKaj: Is the autospell check work in konversation?
<BluesKaj> no
<murthy> BluesKaj: This happens in quassell and libreoffice too. I think I know why
<BluesKaj> murthy, ok , what's causing it in your estimation?
<murthy> Quassel and libreoffice use hunspell for spellcheck in the background. If hunspell does not find the required dictionary for the selected language for spell check by the user then it fails
<mparillo_> murthy: BluesKaj: If you think you know why, could you comment on https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=349151
<ubottu> KDE bug 349151 in general "Spell-Check No longer working" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<murthy> mparillo_: I saw that
<murthy> mparillo_: I have been try to figure this out for the past week
<murthy> First I thought this is only for Indian users
<murthy> Can you guys do something for me to see if this gets solved?
<murthy> Goto system settings-> regional settings -> "spell check" on the left panel and then tell me what is the default language set there?
<murthy> mparillo_: BluesKaj  any of you trying ?
<BluesKaj> murthy, mine's set to Canadian English which I chose in Konverstaion, so it probly reset from whatever the default was
<murthy> BluesKaj: ok let me check if canadian english dictionary file is installed by default
<murthy> BluesKaj: no the canadian english dictionary is not installed by default. Is you install the hunspell-en-ca package autospell check will work
<murthy>  If you install the hunspell-en-ca package autospell check will work
<BluesKaj> ok murthy, thanks , I'll do that
<murthy> BluesKaj: If that solves the problem tell me, I will update this in mparillo_bug report
<BluesKaj> not working yet
<murthy> BluesKaj: did you restart konversation?
<BluesKaj> let me restart
<murthy> ok
<BluesKaj> Murook, no luck , tried the word comitee ....no indication/underline
<BluesKaj> murthy, ^ rather
<murthy> BluesKaj: oh, let me check in konversation, I am using quassel right now
<mparillo_> murthy: mine is set to American English
<mparillo_> Want me to re-start knoversation also?
<murthy> BluesKaj: autospell check is working in konversation. Can you try resetting the language in the regional settings and uncheck and recheck the autospell option in konversation?
<murthy> mparillo_: no
<BluesKaj> suddenly konverstion seems very sluggish
<murthy> mparillo_: american english dictionary is installed by default. You could try to reset the default language in the regional settings
<murthy> BluesKaj: strange
<mparillo_> KDE regional settings in System Settings, not the language in the selction (<-) in konversation? Nothing improved when I switched the konversation to UK English.
<BluesKaj> auto spell check doesn't work , but the manual "check spelling" in the context menu dialog does work
<murthy> mparillo_: I mean the regional settings in system settings.
<murthy> mparillo_: Did you try resetting the language in the spell check default language?
<murthy> The funny thing is American IN was set as the default language for me, but after I changed to American english, the American-IN option disappeared
<mparillo_> Just now, I changed to UK English and applied. color colour neither is highlighted. Should I re-start konversation? P.S. Like BluesKaj, manual spell-checking does work in konversation.
<murthy> mparillo_: ya try restarting
<BluesKaj> ok , I'm dual booting so I'm gonna check my other install, bb in a few
<murthy> ok
<mparillo> color colour: It works. Now color is incorrect.
<mparillo> Should I try changing it back?
<murthy> mparillo: so autospell check works?
<mokush> dolphin is being `kept back` by apt when I'm updating packges? any idea what that's all about?
<murthy> mokush: in 15.04?
<mparillo> Yes, in UK english, after I changed my system settings > regional settings > Spell-check language, and changed to UK English.
<mparillo> I would rather use UK spellings than no spell-check at all.
<murthy> mparillo: can you check if hunspell-en-us package is installed for you?
<mparillo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=349151
<ubottu> KDE bug 349151 in general "Spell-Check No longer working" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mparillo> Sorry
<mparillo> Installed: 20070829-6ubuntu2
<mparillo> So, I will try to change my spelling language back to US English and see what happens.
<murthy> mparillo: Ok can you switch back to american english and see if it works?
<murthy> mparillo: also restart konversation after that
<mparillo> That's funny, the original US English is missing from my drop-down
<mparillo> Now the closest I see is American English (United States) [GB]
<murthy> mparillo: ya, there is the problem for all of us, something is wrong in there
<murthy> mparillo: ya, that one is also present in my system
<mparillo> It used to say it was being used, but maybe it never was, because it was never really there?
<murthy> mparillo: for me american english IN was present. after resetting it disappeared
<mparillo> So I will pick American English (United States) [GB]
<murthy> try that
<BluesKaj> same on konversation  15.04 . of course it's also v1.6
<mparillo> color colour: Color is still wrong with American English (United States) [GB]
<murthy> mparillo: since GB varient is used doest it mean that the spell check is working?
<murthy> mparillo: From my experience "American English (United States) [GB]" mean english uk
<mparillo> Ahh, that explains it. It is certainly working. fgkjaf is flagged as is flavor. However flavour is correct. That means (contrary to my expectation) American English (United States) [GB] is not American English.
<murthy> ya
<mparillo> I can live with it, but I think some can consider it a bug). I will try to update the bugzilla, but I wonder if it is Kubuntu packaging then and not a konversation bug.
<murthy> Now the devs have to give an Info of how these list is formed
<murthy> mparillo: I have been scratching my head for the same question, is it an upstream or a downstream one
<mparillo> It looks as if somebody re-assigned my bug to frameworks-sonnet
<murthy> BluesKaj: Did you try resetting the language in regional settings like mparillo did?
<BluesKaj> yes, as i said only the manual spellcheck works
<murthy> mparillo: It correct the problem is not with konversation
<murthy> BluesKaj: Can you try the solution given in the bug report>
<murthy> BluesKaj: The fellow is suggestion to install aspell-en
<murthy> *suggesting
<BluesKaj> aleady installed
<murthy> ya for me too
<mokush> the spell checking issue is also in kate https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343313
<ubottu> KDE bug 343313 in application "kate, kwrite Checking Spelling doesn't works." [Normal,Confirmed]
<murthy> mokush: nice find
<murthy> BluesKaj: Did you try american english?
<BluesKaj> yes
<murthy> both in regional settings and in konversation?
<BluesKaj> yes
<murthy> ok
<mparillo> BluesKaj: Can you try: "American English (United States) [GB]"
<BluesKaj> mparillo, I did
<murthy> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonnet_(software)
<murthy> My guess in there is some error in importing kspell's config files by sonnet
<murthy> mparillo: Did you upgrade from 14.10 or its a fresh install of 15.04?
<BluesKaj> ok , got stuff to do ....bbl
<mparillo> Fresh install of Daily Build of Wily (15.10)
<murthy> ok
<eXistenZe> Hey guys
<eXistenZe> Are there any kind of paid linux apps/packages/software etc?
<eXistenZe> Besides some paid distros
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Yes, look at the Ubuntu software center.
<lordievader> The Ubuntu software center offers paid applications, I mean.
<foormea> hello. having a slight issue on kubuntu vivid. in my dolphin's "places", home/network/root/trash are shown 3 times. even if i remove them, they'll always reappear. if i add a custom entry, that entry will disappear
<foormea> the disappearing/reappearing happens just a few seconds after deleting the double/triple entries
<foormea> i'm on dolphin 15.04.0 kde 4.14.7
<BluesKaj> foormea, are you removing or hiding , try the latter
<foormea> BluesKaj: i could do hiding, yeah. but why is it showing up 3 times in the first place though?
<foormea> BluesKaj: uhuh dolphin is crashing when i start hiding entries...
<BluesKaj> foormea, which plasma version, 5.2 ?
<foormea> BluesKaj: not sure how to check that. i did use the ppa to try the newer thing, but i removed it from apt sources later
<BluesKaj> foormea, ok
<BluesKaj> and you've updated/upgraded your packages etc
<foormea> BluesKaj: i have
<foormea> BluesKaj: how do i check which plasma version i use?
<BluesKaj> foormea, in your packager manager/muon search plasma-desktop , it should show something like 4.5.3.1 in technical details
<BluesKaj> err 4:5.3.1
<foormea> 4:5.3.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1
<BluesKaj> ok then it's up to date, foormea
<BluesKaj> sorry , I have to go
<eXistenZe> hey guys
<eXistenZe> is it possible to use 9p virtio to share folders with a kvm guest in kubuntu?
<eXistenZe> this tut fail at the /usr/bin/qemu-kvm not found http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/9p_virtio
<lordievader> eXistenZe: 9p is one way to do that, yes.
<lordievader> eXistenZe: It is easier to use the second approach from your link, the virt-manager approach.
<eXistenZe> ah f***... I thought those where two steps and not two alternatives
<eXistenZe> how do you mount the folder in a windows guest?
<lordievader> Does Windows even support 9p?
<lordievader> I think you are better of with samba in that case.
<eXistenZe> hum... messed up something at samba install
<eXistenZe> when I enter nettwork->samba -> workgroup it now asks for a password
<eXistenZe> which I did not set up
<lordievader> I have never had any success setting up samba that way.
<lordievader> Just use the good old cli way ;)
<eXistenZe> I did not set up anything yet
<eXistenZe> just installed samba with apt-get
<eXistenZe> but I did use the samba network to access my other pcs with shares
<lordievader> eXistenZe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<eXistenZe> If setting up samba server conflicts with my LAN workgroup, I will have to find another method
<victor__> hi guys, i installed a  plasma theme via systemsettings5 and now i want to uninstall it but i don't find the file, where is it stored?
<victor__>  hi guys, i installed a  plasma theme via systemsettings5 and now i want to uninstall it but i don't find the file, where is it stored? (Kubuntu here)
<lordievader> eXistenZe: It shouldn't.
<eXistenZe> can't figure the password
<eXistenZe> it's not the user password
<eXistenZe> it's not the password set in the KDE configuration GUI
<eXistenZe> it's not the password set in smbpasswd
<genii> If you used smbpasswd to add a user, use it also with -e to enable that user
<eXistenZe> done that genii
<eXistenZe> does it need a full system restart?
<genii> Not usually
<lordievader> eXistenZe: What password are you talking about?
<eXistenZe> in dolphin -> network -> samba shares -> workgroup
<eXistenZe> it now asks a username and password
<eXistenZe> I assume it's the samba server
<lordievader> Ah, yeah. Never did anything with that. Not needed.
<eXistenZe> It only started to ask a password after I installed samba server. Before it showed smb shares from other pcs
<eXistenZe> plus kvm virt manager is still not accessing 10.0.2.2
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Is smbd running? And can you access your shares from other pc's?
<eXistenZe> it is running
<eXistenZe> gonna test the shares...
<eXistenZe> nope... no shares
<lordievader> eXistenZe: You cannot connect, or no shares configured?
<eXistenZe> ok... gonna need n00b english here for that lordievader
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Well you can get an error that it cannot connect to your server. Or you can get an empty screen since no shares are defined yet.
<eXistenZe> oh... can't find the server
<eXistenZe> since it's a windows pc I can only check if it connects to the ip or not
<lordievader> eXistenZe: On the smb host what is the output of 'sudo netstat -tulpn|grep smb'?
<eXistenZe> https://paste.kde.org/p1estu4j8
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Do you run a firewall?
<eXistenZe> nope
<lordievader> Hmm, then you should be able to connect to the smb server.
<eXistenZe> wait
<eXistenZe> now theres a _MSBROWSE_ smb server
<eXistenZe> and it has this machines IP, so it is samba
<eXistenZe> but it only has a folder with my printer name?
<lordievader> eXistenZe: That is likely. A fresh samba server has no shares configured. Configure them in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<eXistenZe> I thought the shares I define in dolphin where also shown
<eXistenZe> nice... working
<eXistenZe> but I still can't acess my workgroup in dolphin (worng password)
<lordievader> Did you give your user an smb password?
<eXistenZe> yes.
<eXistenZe> and it works for other pcs
<eXistenZe> including KVM (just figured the problem: it was not using the default IP 10.0.2.2, but a normal 192.x..x.x, just tiped the assigned dns server IP it was connecting to)
<eXistenZe> still  getting "Access denied to smb://myuser@workgroup/."
<lordievader> What about 'smb://localhost'?
<eXistenZe> it works
<eXistenZe> it's just the workgroup that's got messed up
<lordievader> eXistenZe: No, you use the workgroup as if it is an hostname.
<eXistenZe> ?
<lordievader> The format is smb://<user>@<hostname>
<eXistenZe> but why is there a login to access a workgroup?
<lordievader> ?
<eXistenZe> I am asked the login when I open the Workgroup, not the individual smb machines/servers
<lordievader> Perform an nslookup on the workgroup.
<eXistenZe> step by step?
<lordievader> nslookup <workgroup>
<eXistenZe> weird
<eXistenZe> https://paste.kde.org/pirvdgfii
<lordievader> Hmm, no idea what it is doing...
<runlau> join #ubuntu
<regedit> where can i view Kubuntu's menu/launcher log
<regedit> log or command history
<regedit> need to figure out why its not launching a program with the arguments I am supplying in Edit Applications
<regedit> halp!
<regedit> i accidentally my /etc/default/grub :(
<regedit> i have a whole UEFI setup, does that mean that file had special non-default settings in it?
<Unit193> Shouldn't, sudo cp /usr/share/grub/default/grub /etc/default/
<regedit> Unit193: thank you kind sire!
<regedit> Unit193: i also had dual boot with the UEFI... still no biggie?
<regedit> Windows
<regedit> it had 3 options: ubuntu (default), advanced options for ubuntu, and Windows boot manager /dev/sd?)
<Unit193> update-grub, see what it says.
<Unit193> That file is just defaults, /etc/grub.d/ contains the scripts to detect that stuff, and /boot/grub/grub.cfg was the actual generated file.
<regedit> Unit193: i see mention of all above options, so that means it's all good?
<Unit193> regedit: That should mean it's all good™
<regedit> :D ok
<regedit> i am suffering from some Nvidia issues which are apparently fixed in a future driver version
<regedit> is it possible to install such?
<regedit> current Nvidia driver version: 346.59. Later version: 352.21
#kubuntu 2015-06-16
<Etriaph> regedit: https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/nvidia
<adonis_> ssssss
<regedit> ksystraycmd does not exist?
<regedit> i am getting this error http://osdir.com/ml/kubuntu-users/2015-04/msg00074.html
<regedit> i have Kubuntu 15.04 with KDE Plasma 5.2.2, any reason ksystraycmd does not exist?
<regedit> Bug: the Edit Applications offers an option to "Place in sytem tray", which tries to invoke ksystraycmd
<regedit> problem: ksystraycmd does not exist
<regedit> is there a new equivalent?
<nexia> hey
<nexia> lordievader: is this relevant to my issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221662
<nexia> one of the posters in that thread also have a 'Dell 15 7000'...similar to mine
<lordievader> Good morning.
<nexia> Oh, good morning!
<lordievader> nexia: You were the one with the hybrid graphics and the black screen?
<nexia> Yes.
<lordievader> Did you install 331-updates?
<nexia> nope, I'm kind of unwilling to downgrade :<
<nexia> uh, oops, I mean: no, I didn't install that.
<nexia> (and neither did I downgrade to 14.04 like you suggested previously, seeing as lightdm would possibly work better?)
<lordievader> I never suggested that. I did suggest to switch to lightdm.
<nexia> Then I probably mis-understood. I think it had something to do with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics 14.04 being as far as it would go on that page.
<lordievader> True, but that doesn't mean that you need to downgrade. It simply means you follow something that might or might not be applicable to your version of the distro.
<nexia> but 331-updates only works with lightDM ?
<nexia> or can it work with SDDM too
<lordievader> No idea, try it out ;)
<nexia> wait, why haven't I tried that then already lol
<nexia> thanks, will try it out next :P
<BarnaSza1ai> hi
<BarnaSza1ai> have a little problem with kubuntu/plasma 5. I had a system freeze, after that booting into Plasma I dont have a status bar, but black background
<BarnaSza1ai> how to correct this?
<BarnaSza1ai> on right click I dont have any menu popping up
<nexia> lordievader, sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 didn't help ;-;
<lordievader> How did lightdm fare?
<nexia> didn't try lightdm yet
<nexia> hmm....maybe 331-updates ..will work?
<nexia> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221662&p=13233802#post13233802
<lordievader> Perhaps. But do try lightdm. From what I've heard sddm has issues with hybrid nVidia graphics.
<nexia> lightdm won''t ..not work with plasma 5 I hope? :(
<nexia> won't*
<nexia> 'sudo apt-get install lightdm' enough also? ^^
<nexia> (I'm going to make lightdm default with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm' and change it to lightdm)
<lordievader> What?
<nexia> nevermind :P I see it's going to install a bunch of stuff, but whatever.
<lordievader> Also, take a look at the logs for hints.
<nexia> which 'logs' ?
<lordievader> X, lightdm, sddm, syslog, etc.
<lordievader> You are trying to get as much information about this as possible. Then from there you can make good conclusions in how to solve the problem ;)
<nexia> ah..
<nexia> Quite correct, yeah.
<BarnaSza1ai> can I install Unity on Kubuntu 15.04 wo problems?
<lordievader> BarnaSza1ai: Should be without problems. Though your menu's might clutter up.
<BarnaSza1ai> ok thanks
<nexia> lordievader: huge fail, after installing both lightdm and nvidia-331-updates I rebooted, and then the screen began flashing heavily.
<nexia> like, constantly, every 2 seconds
<nexia> I couldn't do ctrl+alt+f1 either, just kept flashing.
<lordievader> When launching X or before?
<nexia> after 'start 219' or whatever message that is
<nexia> I guess after..?
<lordievader> nexia: Try booting with the kernel parameter 'text'.
<Elsah> ugh
<nexia> sorry for that.
<nexia> lordievader, well my question is, how can I get to a shell to do 'sudo apt-get remove nvidia-331-updates' ?
<nexia> without..that screen flashing :s
<lordievader> nexia: Bootup with the 'text' kernel parameter.
<lordievader> Or with the 'single' kernel parameter.
<thx> hy evry one
<thx> hey evryone
<thx> hr u?
<lordievader> o/
<nexia> lordievader: how would I do that? o.o
<nexia> hm, nm, googling ;-)
<lordievader> nexia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<nexia> okay.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<alket> hi, how to install opensuse 13.1 kde theme in kubuntu 14.04 ?
<amari> Hi are the 15.04.2 app updates gonna be backported to the Kubuntu backports PPA?
<mokush> any updates on the spell-checking issues people were talking about yesterday?
<amari> Hi are the 15.04.2 app updates gonna be backported for 15.04 in the Kubuntu backports PPA?
<lordievader> I suppose when the Kubuntu developers get to it, yes. But don't quote me on it ;)
<amari> lordievader: it's taking longer than usual this time :P
<David1965> I will be switching to a new personal computer with an  AMD APU which combines both CPU and GPU into one package and 16Gbit memory and 2Tbits of Hard-Drive AND IT TURNS OUT THAT THE Motherboard doesn't use BIOS but UEFI will LM 17 MATE (Qiana) 64bit still install
<lordievader> David1965: This is a (K)Ubuntu support channel. We do not support Linux Mint, ask around in #linuxmint for that.
<genii> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<G__81> Hi i am using Kubuntu 14.04.2 and have all updates installed. I have a question regarding Alt+Tab behavior in work spaces. I have one window to another workspace and i want that window also to be listed in alt+tab and when i select that window it should automatically take me to Desktop 2. Is this possible in KDE?
<excalibr> why does Konsole think linkified links that I clicked on terminal some kind of file
<excalibr> I always get that Transfer dialog  when I click links
<nadav_> hello ?
<nadav_> Someone ?
<BluesKaj> nadav_, hi, got a question
<nadav_> Hi
<EvilRoey>  shalom nadav_
<nadav_> Hello, Can Some help me ? my sound is not working
<nadav_> shalom
<artlu> hi. as of today, my kubuntu 14.04 randomly freezes. sometimes the screen goes black after it freezes for about 10 seconds and recovers and then it's usable again, but sometimes it completely freezes and i have to hard reboot my computer. were there any updates recently which might cause this behaviour?
<artlu> when it freezes, I can still move the mouse and every action gets submitted after it recovers from the freeze
<ZeBigDuck> Hey! I installed a fresh gnome-ubuntu yesterday, and everything is working like a charm :D
<ZeBigDuck> ubuntu-gnome in fact
<ZeBigDuck> oh damned, didn't see I was in kubuntu... sorry, I didn't aim to troll :x
<ZeBigDuck> Maybe I should go... :D :x
<lordievader> artlu: Sounds like io-wait.
<artlu> lordievader: how can I monitor io-wait when it freezes? are there any logs?
<lordievader> artlu: vmstat ;)
<amari> Should I enable EGL in Plasma 5 or GLX is more stable?
<amari> compositor settings
#kubuntu 2015-06-17
<argon> hola
<jParkton> I dont know if this is a Kubuntu issue or not, I connected my laptop via VGA adapter to my hdtv and selected input "PC" and it displayed 'a' desktop that was like a side desktop to mine? And I couldnt play movies or anything on the side desktop
<jParkton> does anyone know if there is a specific setting on my laptop I need to use?
<rainesr> I am new to Kubuntu, using 15.04. I don't see all the Qt5 dev packages in the repos, are they missing or do I need to add a repo?
<bjrohan> I need help updating. I was running 14.04. I then did a apt-get update then an do-release. I am now upgraded to 14.10, but I want to get to 15.01. When I repeat the steps, it says no new release available.
<bjrohan> What am I doing incorrect?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<karaan> test
<bshah> !test | karaan
<ubottu> karaan: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<sleepy_> exit
<yossarianuk> what is the latest with the entire 'sack your 'leader'' fun?
<RAMdOOM> i created a new ramdisk and i want to include this disk into RAM system.  this is possible?
<lordievader> RAMdOOM: What disk? Also it is better to use a tmpfs instead.
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: Is ext2.  someone said that is more fast than tmpfs. i want to include,accress,sum this new ramdisk into ram system kernel. this is possible?
<RAMdOOM> i don't. want to swap.
<lordievader> Meh, it is both ram. Ramdisk has as the downside it doesn't tell you it is full... I'm still not clear what you want to put on it.
<lordievader> If you use a tmpfs the chance of swapping increases...
<lordievader> If you don't want to swap buy more ram.
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: i will not buy more ram if i have infinite ramdisks here.
<pronetla> Hello any can help me?
<lordievader> What do you mean with infinite ramdisks?
<lordievader> RAMdOOM: A ramdisk is mounting part of your ram as a disk.
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: swap is not for me. if i create 100 new ramdisks these 100 new ramdisks will work.
<lordievader> RAMdOOM: http://www.jamescoyle.net/knowledge/951-the-difference-between-a-tmpfs-and-ramfs-ram-disk
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: i am not loosing freeram when i copy or delete files to this newdisk.
<lordievader> RAMdOOM: Are you taking about those disks that have ram inside?
<pronetla> I installed Kubuntu OEM by Misstake plz help me, ad after a normal install my system say   juan@juan-To-be-failed-by-O-E-M (ubuntu 15.04)
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: if i format to tmpfs allright, how to include this into ramsystem?
<lordievader> pronetla: Change the hostname ;)
<pronetla> rellly
<pronetla> that ist all
<lordievader> RAMdOOM: I still have no idea what you want. Or what you are talking about.
<lordievader> pronetla: Unless there is more non-default, yes.
<pronetla> <lordievader> Tanks =)
<lordievader> pronetla: ;)
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: i want to increase freeram creating and including new ramdisks into system without hardware. because i suppose that my hardware have at least 512M of free space like a zombie.
<lordievader> RAMdOOM: You cannot magically add ram...
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: i know. but if i try to bind these disk onto the ramblocks?
<lordievader> If you are talking about disks like: http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/ramdrive-ars.jpg
<lordievader> I suppose you can rip the ram out of there...
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: no. is not hardware. is similar to squashing F's
<lordievader> RAMdOOM: So you are talking about ramfs/tmpfs?
<RAMdOOM> my kernel have a bad owned configuration. i am trying to reconfigure again
<pronetla> well i wana say a BIG thank YO to the Community, Kubuntu i WOW!
<lordievader> RAMdOOM: Is that a yes or a no?
<pronetla> is WOW!
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: no
<lordievader> So what are you talking about then?
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: virtual temporary ramdisk created on boot and deleted on shutdown.
<lordievader> So ramfs/tmpfs...
<lordievader> That only eats ram...
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: i done Ramfs. now i want to include this newdisk because the freeram value not changed
<lordievader> Ofcourse not, you mount part of your ram as a filesystem. The free ram will only decrease.
<lordievader> If you want more ram, buy more ram. That is the only way.
<lordievader> (Not counting swap here).
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: the freeram not decreased and not increased.
<lordievader> It's not decreased because it is an empty mount.
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: indifferent
<lordievader> Put a file of 4g on the tmpfs and you'll see.
<RAMdOOM> the only difference i am feeling is that speed. running 60% more fast
<lordievader> Yes, if mounted strategically a tmpfs can boost performance quite a bit.
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: i want only 64MB more.
<lordievader> Then buy more ram. Or add swap.
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: i don't want speed. i want freeram only
<lordievader> Buy more ram.
<RAMdOOM> with no buying and no swapping
<lordievader> So you are trying to do the impossible?
<RAMdOOM> you assumed that the performance increased?
<RAMdOOM> my freeram not changed
<RAMdOOM> but the speed Chang's
<RAMdOOM> on where is hosted this newdisk so?
<lordievader> The amount of free ram is no measure for performance, in performance there are many factors which can influence it.
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: ok. i will change my question: on where gone hosted this newdisk?
<lordievader> What?
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: on where gone hosted this newdisk?
<lordievader> That sentence doesn't make any sense...
<lordievader> What are you trying to ask?
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: i created a 16M of virtual ramdisk. my. performance increased. and i didn't loose or increase freeram. ok? now is this question: in where gone these -16MB IN TO HARDWARE?
<lordievader> If it is an empty mount, nowhere. Fill it and your ram usage will increase with 16MB
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: wait: i will test
<RAMdOOM> m
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: my freeram is still the same before i fill this 16Mb with 4 files of 4.4MB .
<RAMdOOM> No ram decreased
<RAMdOOM> no spaceleft
<RAMdOOM> and if create some other new disk or milliondisks the values stays equally
<RAMdOOM> do you understand onwhere i meaning to come/
<RAMdOOM> ?
<RAMdOOM> i know that disks is temporary. the question is where is the part of hardware that these disk are using. this is why i suspect that my hardware have 512MB at least free like a zombie.
<RAMdOOM> lordievader: if these disks are real, they may be included by logic ways, or some new method, into the ram system to increase value of freeram. correct
<RAMdOOM> ?
<vbgunz> is KDE 15.04.2 in the backports repo?
<genii> More likely in -proposed
<vbgunz> I'm hoping some of the bugs I had in 15.04 and 15.04.1 are solved. it's been a while, I forgot exactly what but I'm hoping it's more solid
<tomorrow> hi, how use C-return in konsole? thks
<Graf_Westerholt> tomorrow, I do not understand what you want to do. Can you explain, please?
<tomorrow> because cua-mode isn't work, in emacs.
<zzzccc> Hello, guys. Can smbd give me kde5 installation faq for ubuntu?
<EvilRoey> FIRST RULE OF KDE5: THERE IS NO KDE5
<bjrohan> I just updated to 15.04, and I keep getting an annoying message about proprietary drivers. When I select the only driver listed for Intel, and click apply, a few minutes later I get the damn message again. What do I need to do to satisfy this request?
<victor__> in KDE5 how do you choose the backend rendering? e.g., opengl?
<victor__> found it
<victor__> system settings > hardware > display and monitor > compositor
<EvilRoey> FIRST RULE OF KDE5: THERE IS NO KDE5
<EvilRoey> victor__:  ^
<ahoneybun> https://plus.google.com/events/cjbl4jsvkaovmjc5ut595nubkpc
<ahoneybun> The First ever Kubuntu Podcast: https://plus.google.com/events/cjbl4jsvkaovmjc5ut595nubkpc
<Euryale> Hello, I'm having trouble with KDE Plasma. When I alt-tab to switch stuff the thing that shows up on the left to show you what window you're on doesn't just flash up but it /strobes/, which can be dangerous for me.
<Euryale> what can I do to prevent this from happening?
<Euryale> Sec, I'm going to try restarting to see if it makes it go away temporarily
<Euryale> when I get back maybe someone will have a more permanent solution
<Euryale> nope... restarting didn't help
<Euryale> Okay, apparently disabling the 'fade' desktop effect fixes the problem
<trigas> dir
<Euryale> how do I stop the nag screen asking me to install Adobe Flash?
<Euryale> I really don't want Flash, thank you very much
#kubuntu 2015-06-18
<bjrohan> Hello all. I just upgraded from 14.04 to 15.04. Without my changing any settings, my wireless internet connection is sporadic, and when connected doesn't have the bandwidth that it had in 14.04.
<bjrohan> Any suggestions what may be wrong?
<marco_> Hi
<sladen> I posted a copy of  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2015-June/000612.html  "Councils' Threshing meeting, Friday 19 June 2015 17:00 UTC, #ubuntu-meeting " to kubuntu-devel
<sladen> but that hit the reject as I've not a subscriber
<sladen> is there somebody who might wish to forward it on?
<valorie> sladen: I'll allow it
 * valorie runs listadmin
<sladen> valorie: ta
<valorie> hmm, I don't see it sladen
<sladen> valorie: "You are not allowed to post to this mailing list, and your message has been automatically rejected.  If you think that your messages are being rejected in error, contact the mailing list owner at kubuntu-devel-owner@lists.ubuntu.com"
<valorie> sladen: I can add you to the accept list I think
<valorie> sladen: but since it was rejected, I'll just forward it for now
<valorie> you are on the accept list now, though
<sladen> valorie: I can try re-bouncing the original
<valorie> that would be best if you don't mind
<valorie> for threading purposes
<lordievader> Good morning.
<cofo> Which pdf reader are you using?
<lordievader> Most are using Okular here, I think. The default.
<cofo> Is there difference between it and foxit reader?
<cofo> I don't think so but what do you think?
<lordievader> Yes, it is a different program.
<lordievader> Try them out, I'd say.
<cofo> I'm on windows
<cofo> :<
<cofo> i wish the colors on nano the same as in mac
<cofo> the text wragler color..
<lordievader> The colors of nano depend on your terminal settings.
<cofo> i'm on putt
<cofo> putty* sorry
<lordievader> That is also a terminal emulator of sorts.
<vbgunz> does anyone know why audio skips and sounds glitchy in Steam without pavucontrol opened but the moment I open pavucontrol, audio sounds great?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ricktimmis> vbgunz: Hi not sure I know the answer to that one as it's through Steam, do you have the same issue with Amarok, or other audio source?
<eagles0513875> where do i set environmental variables?
<lordievader> eagles0513875: That depends.
<lordievader> Do you want them to be global or just for your user?
<eagles0513875> in all hoenst at this point it doesnt matter as this is a single user pc
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/KsLFUBwu
<eagles0513875> that is the error im getting lordievader
<lordievader> Should 'android' be in your path?
<lordievader> Where did you install it to?
<eagles0513875> lordievader: it is
<eagles0513875> but im a bit confused in posts im seeing
<eagles0513875> they say bash_profile
<eagles0513875> 14.04 doesnt have that
<eagles0513875> lordievader: ^
<lordievader> eagles0513875: So 'android' is in your path? Under what user are you launching the build?
<eagles0513875> lordievader: sorted it out
<vbgunz> ricktimmis: well, it looks like audio from other sources play fine but steam just glitches and skips horribly unless I open pavucontrol
<eagles0513875> lordievader: i still have a permissiosn issue but different from before
<lordievader> eagles0513875: A permission issue?
<eagles0513875> lordievader: ya let me try something else
<lordievader> eagles0513875: ?
<eagles0513875> i have the android sdk stuff in /usr/local and im trying it in the users home directory lordievader
<lordievader> eagles0513875: /usr/local usually isn't in the PATH, indeed.
<bjrohan_> Is anyone here?
<ricktimmis> bjrohan_: Yes
<ricktimmis> vbgunz: Sorry just back from lunch
<ricktimmis> vbgunz: Sounds like it might be worth checking the logs for steam.. but I know nothing about steam, so will struggle
<ricktimmis> vbgunz: Sounds like audio is working correctly though.. what version of Kubuntu you running ?
<BluesKaj> bjrohan_, got a kubuntu question?
<vbgunz> ricktimmis: 14.10
<mparillo> ricktimmis: ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun: Thanks for the first Kubuntu podcast. Kubuntu Wire is back up: http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=330 and that should automagically feed the KDE and Ubuntu Planets later today.
<ricktimmis> mparillo: Would you like the show notes for kubuntu wire ?
<mparillo> Sure. Show notes = Transcript?
<ricktimmis> mparillo: Not quite a transcript, hold on I get you a link
<ricktimmis> mparillo: Dah! sorry I can't get to it from where I am at the moment
<witheld> I have a frankenbug and it's so insane I don't think I can report it...
<lordievader> witheld: Frankenbug?
<witheld> If I play Counter Strike Global offensive with the sink created by loading the pulseaudio module module-virtual-surround-sink, kwin_x11 suddenly starts using 100% CPU when I start the second match before crashing
<witheld> No one will ever take this seriously
<lordievader> witheld: Is the option to disable effects for fullscreen windows enabled?
<witheld> No because ordinarily I use kwin's vsync which is rather better then most game's vsync
<lordievader> Enable that and see if the problem goes away.
<witheld> But if I stop using module-virtual-surround-sink(I don't even have to unload it, I simply have to not use it)it stops crashing
<witheld> It's fucking insane
<lordievader> witheld: Please watch your language.
<witheld> Anyway gonna try that
<witheld> it crahsed even faster
<witheld> So...I'll just live without virtual surround in CSGO
<lordievader> Hmm, anything in ~/.xsession-errors?
<eXistenZe> Hey there
<EvilRoey> hello eXistenZe :) for some reason I haven't seen you in a bit.
<eXistenZe> Getting used to kubuntu... Don't need help every hour now :)
<eXistenZe> been here yesterday or a couple days ago though
<eXistenZe> hum... new bug... icon search (when trying to change a desktop link icon) does not open the actual search dialog when clicking "browse".
<EvilRoey> eXistenZe:  btw where do we know each other from?
<EvilRoey> #python, #israel, #linguistics, etc.
<eXistenZe> neither
<eXistenZe> you are confusing me with somebody else
<eXistenZe> I just arrived here a couple weeks ago
<eXistenZe> wouldn't mind knowing some coding although
<BluesKaj> we avoid coding here, mostly we help with command line, that's about as deep as it can get when supporting Kubuntu
<lordievader> Coding is fun though \o/
<eXistenZe> command line can be hard enough
<lordievader> eXistenZe: In the beginning ;)
<eXistenZe> and linux itself can be a b****
<EvilRoey> eXistenZe:  ah.  Maybe your nickname is not unique.
<eXistenZe> some great apps keep support for linux, but develop mostly win
<eXistenZe> Tried to use desmume (a nds emulator) this morning. Compiled SVN, installed, great. Plays games nicely, but they forgot everything else. Basic UI only, no saving options, not a single frontend option windows version has.
<lordievader> eXistenZe: SVN from the repo was too old?
<eXistenZe> EvilRoey: there's a movie named eXistenZ. Perhaps someone uses that
<EvilRoey> ahhhhh perhaps so, eXistenZe
<eXistenZe> lordievader: no... it's quite recent... and actively developed
<lordievader> !info svn
<ubottu> Package svn does not exist in vivid
<lordievader> !info subversion
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.10-5ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 275 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<lordievader> Hmm, I see. Then why compile it yourself?
<eXistenZe> oh... I thought you were talking about the app svn
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Yes... subversion?
<eXistenZe> there is no installer for desmume... you have to compile it youself... so might as well use the latest svn...
<eXistenZe> but either way it's not a version problem. It's simply uninplemented features...
<eXistenZe> win version is 20 steps ahead
<BluesKaj>  I thought git had mostly replaced svn
<tahaan> Where should I report errata for the Kubuntu website?
<tahaan> OK, there is a link.
<tahaan> Before I make a stupid mistake, on this page: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu ... After selecting 15.04, there is a link to with the following Hyper text: "Upgade Kubuntu 14.10 to 15.04 LTS"
<tahaan> I believe the LTS is in error
<BluesKaj> tahaan, 14.04 is LTS, not 15.04
<tahaan> Hence I believe it to be an error.
<BluesKaj> there is no erroe on that site
<BluesKaj> reread it
<tahaan> I can clearly see "15.04 LTS"
<tahaan> Under Upgrade
<BluesKaj> tahaan, i don't see any "upgrade" option on http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<tahaan> Did you select the "Kubuntu 15.04" option, which opens up the download options for that release?
<BluesKaj> tahaan, if you cick on the upgrade it clearly shows that 15,04  is not LTS, I grant you the link has a typo , but the upgrade doesn't
<BluesKaj> good that you pointed that out
<tahaan> I doubted myself for half a second when I saw that today
<eXistenZe> when we install an app like wine, it brings a couple dozens of packages dependencies. Do these packages have any impact on kubuntu performance/behaviour?
<eXistenZe> can I use a safe reverse uninstall process? purge?
<BluesKaj> eXistenZe, yes purge should take care of any uneeded packages as well
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Having packages installed should not degrade performance. Running non-used services does.
<eXistenZe> I'm guessing installing wine installs some services too
<lordievader> Nope.
<eXistenZe> service != process ?
<lordievader> It is, but not necessarily the other way around.
<eXistenZe> can apt-get uninstall any package in kubuntu?
<eXistenZe> like the ones manually installed or installed with muon discover?
<lordievader> Yes.
<eXistenZe> and is there any way to find packages not needed any more?
<lordievader> Mostly experience... though apt-get autoremove removes the obvious ones.
<eXistenZe> are the sources for apt-get and muon discover the same?
<lordievader> Yes.
<eXistenZe> so I can use apt-get for everything, right?
<lordievader> Muon pretty much calls apt-get for anything it does.
<eXistenZe> including the updates...
<lordievader> Of course.
<lordievader> I rarely use Muon under Kubuntu.
<eXistenZe> what's the proper procedure to uninstall these two apps? muon discover and update?
<eXistenZe> how do I find their names? do I use purge for both?
<lordievader> Do you want to remove their configs?
<lordievader> Also: dpkg -l|grep muon
<eXistenZe> if it does not mess with apt-get
<lordievader> Muon can be removed with its config, no problem.
<eXistenZe> -l lists. what does "grep" do?  there's no info on it
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Sure there is: man grep
<eXistenZe> theres a manual for command lines? nice
<eXistenZe> do dpgk is a package manager, -l list packages, grep tells it to search in files name?
<eXistenZe> so*
<lordievader> Grep looks for whatever you give it to look for in whatever you give it to look in. In this case the output of dpkg -l, for 'muon'.
<eXistenZe> so I can purge the 4 results?
<lordievader> What are the 4 results?
<lordievader> !paste
<eXistenZe> common, discover, notifier and updater
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eXistenZe> yes?
<lordievader> Ah, err. Yes, shouldn't hurt to have those missing.
<lordievader> I'm off, talk to you later.
<eXistenZe> guess I'll test that theory
<eXistenZe> thanks
<dhq> hey guys how are you
<dhq> i just upgraded to 15.04 my resolution looks ok but all the applications are huge
<dhq> any idea what i should do
<hangman13us> What you mean 'huge'?
<hangman13us> Do you have a creenshot?
<dhq> hangman13us: http://picpaste.com/20150618_210925-DTFufA8l.jpg
<hangman13us> Hm... odd
<hangman13us> You'd better check the visual settings.
<dhq> the taskbar, and google chrome application is not huge rest all the default are huge
<dhq> i searched every where couldnt find what to change
<hangman13us> Try appearance -> Application style
<hangman13us> Sometimes themes are not disigned properly - try using other theme for your desktop.
<hangman13us> It may work.
<hangman13us> That's my only idea now.
<dhq> hangman13us: is there a way to reset
<dhq> the desktop to default
<hangman13us> Yes I think, but can't remember where it was.
<hangman13us> Let me check if I can find it.
<hangman13us> Try appearance -> workspace theme
<hangman13us> It works for me.
<thelionroars> is there a ppa available for 15.04 with the latest version of plasma?
<dhq> hangman13us:  have only on theme in workspace theme but i cant add anything
<soee> thelionroars: backports have latest plasam
<soee> *plasma
<thelionroars> cheers, just saw it http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.3
<steveire> Can anyone using ubuntu qt 5 packages confirm this? https://paste.kde.org/prswbme4y
<steveire> Anyone with qmake installed.
<dremiam> kik
<eXistenZe> hey again
<eXistenZe> is kubuntu like 1/20 users of all ubuntu distros?
<BluesKaj> comparing  the number nicks between Kubuntu and Ubuntu chats I reckon
<babu_> hi
<babu_> i am new to linux
<ahoneybun> hey babu_welcome
<babu_> i need some help
<BluesKaj> we all new to linux once , babu_  :-)
<ahoneybun> what's up babu_ :)
<BluesKaj> were that is
<ahoneybun> I was about to correct you BluesKaj lol
<babu_> how can i restrict gcc access
<babu_> only to root
<babu_> hello
<ahoneybun> not idea about limiting that
<ahoneybun> maybe change the permissions on the bin?
<babu_> how
<babu_> ?
<ahoneybun> it might have a lot of changes
<ahoneybun> not sure of the effect it would have system wide
<babu_> which version you are using now
<ahoneybun> 15.04
 * ahoneybun reviews the Kubuntu Documentation in epub format
<ahoneybun> there are 17 different bins that have gcc in their name
<ahoneybun> not sure which one to change permissons
<eXistenZe> hey guys. can anyone recomend me a good linux documentation that explains the basics? Like what is the kernel, the shell, gnome, kde, plasma, debian, rpm, etc, etc
<ahoneybun> eXistenZe: this cover somethings: http://192.254.78.155/index.html
<ikonia> eXistenZe: it's a bit offtopic for here, but you'll probably do well to research each item in detail rather than look for one place that talks about it all
<eXistenZe> what is the relationship between plasma and kde?
<ahoneybun> plasma is the desktop interface that kde uses
<ahoneybun> KDE itself is the DE (Desktop Environment)
<eXistenZe> so a DE can have multiple interfaces?
<ahoneybun> I might be explaining it wrong
<ahoneybun> DE: GNOME ; Shell: GNOME Shell
<ahoneybun> DE: KDE ; Shell: Plasma
<ahoneybun> I believe
<eXistenZe> isn't the "shell" the CLI of linux?
<ahoneybun> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8675599/whats-the-difference-between-a-graphical-shell-and-a-desktop-environment
<ahoneybun> eXistenZe: ^
<eXistenZe> thanks
<eXistenZe> "The "shell" for Windows is "explorer.exe" but Windows itself is the "desktop environment"."
<eXistenZe> not a very good example
<eXistenZe> then the shell for kubuntu would be dolphin or konqueror
<eXistenZe> it's not easy to search for windows comparisons since windows is everything
<eXistenZe> is there a part of all linux distros that is common? like the kernel, bash shell and x.org?
<ahoneybun> kernel
<ahoneybun> they could have different shell, zsh korn
<ahoneybun> and could use Wayland over Xorg
<acz32> is it possible to use the Menu keyboard key in shortcuts?
<eXistenZe> from the user pov, we can only update files, apps, daemons, (desktop shell perhaps?), right? To update the DE, bash shell and kernel we need a distro update?
<eXistenZe> guess it's enough for today
<eXistenZe> see ya
<eXistenZe> thanks ahoneybun
#kubuntu 2015-06-19
<MacCheese> does kubuntu spy on what you do on your computer?
<austin6598> would this work on kde 5? https://github.com/dpanda/pushbullet-kde-servicemenu
<wolferz> Question, the sys mon widget in the tray shows major memory usage. When I load sys monitor from the application menu and click on system load it shows a significantly less amount of memory being used. Plasmashell is using the most memory in the process table, and shows private total as: 408016 KB	(= 39056 KB clean + 368960 KB dirty). nvidia 346.59 is showing a significant amount in shared, but only 18280 KB. I've purged kubuntu-
<wolferz> notification-helper and reinstalled newest with the memory leak patch. Any idea what gives? Anyone else with similar problems? And if the systray shows 4000mb and the system load shows 1.6, is the load monitor not including dirty mem usage but the widget in the tray is? Any insight or theory would be appreciated. Thanks
<wolferz> Forgot, upgraded 14.10 to 15.04, and after the upgrade is when the issue formed.
<TaZeR> wow guys i just installed Kubuntu, and I am simply blown away
<TaZeR> since the last time I tried it its so different in a an unspeakably great way
<TaZeR> KDE 5 is blowing my mind
<TaZeR> is this a normal first timer reaction? cause i almost cant handle the awesomenes
<TaZeR> i have a question though regarding a customization i've been trying to do
<TaZeR> the taskbar windows titles get greyed out and only the active one is highlighted making it hard to read what applications are open in the taskbar
<TaZeR> is there a way to make all the text stay the same shade and not fade out in the taskbar?
<TaZeR> can anyone assist with this slight issue?
<TaZeR> or need clarification on what exactly i mean?
<valorie> TaZeR: you might ask in #plasma
<valorie> I don't know
<valorie> nice to hear that you love it though!
<TaZeR> alright thanks ill try there
<valorie> for me, none of the taskbar tabs get grayed out, so I'm not sure how you are experiencing this
<TaZeR> not sure maybe i have different settings i installed the meta package onto a different ubuntu flavor
<valorie> that's possible
<valorie> but they'll know the right questions to ask in #plasma if there is anyone around
<valorie> it's rather early in europe where most of the devels live
<deng> f
<s_20> what's the recommended way to access s3 using kde?
<s_20> is there a kioslave for that?
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * sick_rimmit waves
<sick_rimmit> Hello, and good morning
<lordievader> Hey sick_rimmit
<sick_rimmit> lordievader: Hello, how are you today ?
<lordievader> Doing good here :) How are you?
<sick_rimmit> It's Friday, I like Friday's. I always try to make Friday a happy day at work..
<lordievader> Shouldn't you make everyday a happy day?
<sick_rimmit> NO.. give hell monday to thursday
<sick_rimmit> Then make it nice on Friday, so they want to come back Monday
<lordievader> :P Okay, if you say so :P
<sick_rimmit> lol
<sick_rimmit> only kidding of course
<snafuuu> hello
<snafuuu> can anybody tell me how i start memtest out of kubuntu boot cd?
<snafuuu> kubuntu doesnt start properloy and i get no output why :(
<snafuuu> so im stuck at kubuntu logo and than blackscreen maybe ram?
<snafuuu> mh somethings running lol strg+alt +f1 turns cdrom on lol
<snafuuu> wow maybe the machine is just to old took like 30 mins to boot lol
<snafuuu> ok i see massidle :D hf i progress on my own again
<svizzero81> Hi all, I'm using Kubuntu 15.04 - kernel 3.19.0.21 and I have problems with juniper vpn. Is there a workaround?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> hi again
<Delicates> Is there a way to run memtest86 off the LiveDVD?
<Delicates> I see no bootloader menu or anything when I boot from LiveCD, it boots straight into Linux
<Delicates> 15.04
<BluesKaj> Delicates, there's no boot loader on live media, it boots from your UEFI/BIOS if that's set to boot cdrom or usb first
<BluesKaj> what's the reason for a memtest anyway ?
<regedit> hello peoples
<regedit> so last time i was logged into my kubuntu, system settings, kwin (or was it kwininit or kinit or some such?) and finally even Plasma all died on me one by one
<regedit> now when i try booting to ubuntu, no graphical interface even comes up. It remains at "starting version 219" and all i can do is switch to shell sessions (Alt+F1 etc)
<regedit> what went permanently wrong in my startup sequence, and how can i restore it?
<regedit> trying this http://askubuntu.com/a/464834 , will report back...
<regedit> no luck :( i dont seem to have the same install / setup as that guy ^
<regedit> i realized that there IS in fact a KDE (or X?) session running, it's just showing black screen. i realized this because a few popup windows successfully rendered, saying plasmashell and krunner crashed
<BuddyButterfly> hi
<BuddyButterfly> kubuntu 15.04 does not run in virtualbox with 3d accel enabled
<BuddyButterfly> issue known?
<regedit> are there any startup / init logs I can consult about plasmashell and krunner crashing?
<regedit> #kubuntu often seems like a very populated idling channel...
<BuddyButterfly> regedit: true
<BuddyButterfly> just tested 15.04 in virtualbox.
<BuddyButterfly> I am not sure if I do like this new icons. have m ore difficulties to separate this wire frame icons.
<BuddyButterfly> and then, 3d just does not work in virtualbox.
<regedit> please halp! plasmashell, krunner, and some others are crashing, i dont have a functioning graphical desktop :(
<bshah> regedit: do you have backtrace for crash?
<TJ-> regedit: Does a Guest login also crash?
<regedit> TJ-: how do i try that?
<TJ-> At the login propmt choose the Guest user
<regedit> bshah: where can i find that, and/or any other intereting logs about this?
<regedit> TJ-: i should enter "Guest" at the shell prompt?
<bshah> regedit: from the "Developer Information" tab of DrKonqi window that appears
<TJ-> regedit: When the greeter login shows instead of choosing your usuall user account there is usually an alternate 'guest' user login
<TJ-> regedit: Hmmm, maybe not, maybe that's just on Gnome/Unity
<regedit> TJ-: that doesnt show up anymore
<TJ-> regedit: for logs look at /home/$USER/.xsession-errors
<regedit> upon startup, the kubuntu splash screen shows for a few sec, then all i see is "starting verion 219" top left corner
<regedit> i am only able to switch to shell sessions via Alt+F1
<regedit> TJ-: ok will check, thanks
<TJ-> regedit: also, look at the system logs in /var/log/lightdm/
<bshah> regedit: just wondering; did you start any applications with sudo before?
<bshah> for example sudo dolphin
<regedit> bshah: actually i may have, yes. This all started when plasmashell or something crashed, so i tried starting it up again, possibly with sudo...
<bshah> bang
<bshah> never do that..
<bshah> okay now to fix that..
<regedit> ohhhh..... writes a bunch of root configs?...
<bshah> login to full shell session
<regedit> ok
<bshah> and tell permissions of ~/.cache/ksycoca5
<bshah> regedit: and if owner is root change it to your user
<regedit> bshah: should i just `chown -R me:me .cache/ksycoca5 ?
<bshah> yes
<onebitxajax> hi all,  i have a laptop with 2 graphioc card. Nvidia and intl. How can i force of use of nvidia card?
<BluesKaj> onebitxajax, try installing nvidia-prime
<onebitxajax> BluesKaj: already installed
<onebitX> sorry DC
<onebitX> any solution for me?
<onebitX> how can i disable intel graphc card?
<BluesKaj> onebitX, scroll down to "how to use prime" , http://askubuntu.com/questions/412452/getting-hybrid-graphics-to-work-nvidia-prime-gt650m
<onebitX> BluesKaj: i reach that point.. i try ebnale nvidia.. it give me error
<BluesKaj> onebitX, pastebin the error
<regedit> hello
<regedit> bshah: still there?
<bshah> regedit: yes
<regedit> bshah: good news is - desktop seems to be working again!
<bshah> yay
<BuddyButterfly> any idea why kubuntu 15.04 does not work with virtualbox 3d accel?
<regedit> bshah: bad news is, some components seem still not running, i dont have the taskbar & kmenu for example
<BuddyButterfly> on your laptop?
<regedit> BuddyButterfly: talking to me?
<BuddyButterfly> yes
<bshah> perhaps remove ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc and restart plasmashell
<regedit> bshah: trying now..
<regedit> BuddyButterfly: thanks, i'm recovering after desktop not working at all due to ~/.cache/ksycoca5 being owned by root
<regedit> bshah made a brilliant guess on that one
<BuddyButterfly> nice that you could solve it.
<regedit> side question (egenral linux) how come when i run something like dolphin or koonversation from command line with &, it still produces output to the shell?
<regedit> i think i even tried > /dev/null
<regedit> and 2>&1
<regedit> anyway - how do i restart plasmashell? is that a service?
<bshah> kquitapp5 plasmashell && plasmashell
<regedit> just plain plasmashell? no &, or service restart or wtvr?
<bshah> well yes you can do plasmashell &
<regedit> how does the system startup plasmashell?
<regedit> plasmashell > /dev/null ? nohup or something?
<bshah> that is done by startkde and kded
<regedit> like - i'd like plasmashell to run just as if it were started by system startup, without needing to keep a shell open or wtvr
<regedit> maybe i'll just reboot
<regedit> where are the configs for lanuchers in the taskbar? whec selecting "show launcher when not runnung"
<regedit> *when
<rdieter_work> regedit: it's stored in plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletrc
<rdieter_work> regedit: look for some launchers=.... key
<regedit> rdieter_work: thanks, found it
<regedit> rdieter_work: i have a launcher in there that's not working
<regedit> the first difference i see between it and other applications that do work ok, is that it does not have a .desktop file in /home/regedit/.local/share/applications/
<regedit> the prblematic application in question is MySQL Workbench
<regedit> the launcher reads: file:///usr/bin/mysql-workbench-bin?wmClass=Mysql-workbench-bin&name=mysql-workbench-bin&iconData= <long string of base64 data>
<rdieter_work> regedit: yeah, I think that feature assumes the app has a .desktop file
<TJ-> regedit: is there a system-installed desktop file in "/usr/share/applications/" ?
<regedit> rdieter_work: well when i right click > Add to favorites on this application, it does show up in favourites but doesnt make the .desktop files..
<rdieter_work> regedit: the .desktop has to already exist, it won't make one for you
<regedit> TJ-: checking..
<rdieter_work> per what TJ- said
<regedit> yup it's there mysql-workbench.desktop
<regedit> did i install it as root instead of as specific user - can that be the issue?
<regedit> i think i just downloaded the package from the website and installed it with QApt or wtvr it's called
<ash_> hi
<ash_> i am trying to install kubuntu 15.04, and after it loads and starts updating, it locks up on "configuring systemd" every time. can anyone help?
<regedit> TJ-: so, what now, if i found it in /usr/share/applications/mysql-workbench.desktop ?
<regedit> rdieter_work: ^ ?
<TJ-> regedit: I dunno... I was just telling you where the file is
<regedit> how come it's there, what's the difference between apps installing .desktop to there or to my home dir? what can i do about the launcher not launching?
<TJ-> regedit: surely the launcher fails to start the executable due to something on the command-line it is trying... what happens if you manually issue the command in a terminal. does it fail or start?
<TJ-> regedit: system packages (installed by apt-get) install to system locations (/usr/share/) ... user-built or custom entries are put in the user's "$HOME/.local/share/"
<regedit> i downloaded the (debian?)/ubuntu package from the workbench website, and installed it with QApt
<regedit> same process i did with Google Chrome
<regedit> Google Chrome has an entry in my home folder though, workbench does not..
<regedit> "Ubuntu Linux" option http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/workbench/ mysql-workbench-community-6.3.4-1ubu1504-amd64.deb
<Wissam> Hi guys ,i made a bootable usb stick with kubuntu 15.04 but ifconfig shows lo interface onlyt and i can't connect to internet via ethernet nor wireless
<Wissam> i added iface inet eth0 dhcp to /etc/network/interfaces and restart networking and network manager services
<Wissam> then ifconfig shows eth0 but networkmanager widget doesn't show eth0
<Wissam> hello
<Wissam> i will reboot my laptop and try again
<arved> hi my wlan sends a permanent plasmashell that a "Connection deactivated", how can i disable this?
<arved>                                             ^notification
<arved> 345973
<arved> any ppa, i can use to update to kf 5.10?
<danrik> does kde have alt+left click window dragging?
<danrik> or Ctrl+right click window resizing?
<eXistenZe> hi
<lordievader> o/
<gianni> ciao
<gianni> !list
<ubottu> gianni: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<eXistenZe> still no jokes?
<skomorokh> How do I find out what DNS is being used? I'm not sure I follow all this network-manager / resolvconf / dnsmasq / avahi stuff that's going on by default
<skomorokh> Especially weird is that "host" and "dig" get the correct IP for a domain and "telnet" and "ssh" get a different one that I struggle to understand the origin of
<skomorokh> Not the hosts file. Checked that. Also blew away the configs for network-manager, dnsmasq and resolvconf then reinstalled the defaults. And rebooted.
<lordievader> skomorokh: What is in /etc/resolv.conf
<skomorokh> lordievader: what i expect to be there, my local dns.
<lordievader> Ok, are hosts defined in /etc/hosts?
<skomorokh> nothing with the domain i'm looking up.
<lordievader> Then your local dns should be queried for the name resolution.
<skomorokh> lordievader: It is when I use host. But not when I use telnet.
<skomorokh> root@quite:~# host should-be.local
<skomorokh> should-be.local has address 127.0.0.1
<skomorokh> root@quite:~# telnet should-be.local
<skomorokh> telnet: could not resolve should-be.local/telnet: Name or service not known
<skomorokh> (telnet localhost gives the expected "Connection refused" message)
<skomorokh> Web browsers, ssh, basically everything except for host, dig and nslookup fails.
<lordievader> So everything that actually queries the dns server fails? That is understandable.
<skomorokh> No.
<skomorokh> Er, wait, what?
<skomorokh> host, dig and nslookup don't query it?
<lordievader> For as far as I know they ask the os to resolve it.
<lordievader> Dig does actually ask the dns server though.
<skomorokh> dig @192.168.2.1 should-be.local     <--- this works
<skomorokh> Also, my laptop is able to successfully use the same DNS on the same network.
<skomorokh> (This is an instance of dnsmasq running on 192.168.2.1 with *.local pointing at 127.0.0.1)
<skomorokh> But my desktop is somehow ignoring resolv.conf and using some mysteryass dns. Except for host, nslookup and dig.
<skomorokh> One other clue: the desktop's hostname is "quite" and rather than not finding it as it does for *.local, the mystery resolver maps quite.local to the IP that eth0 gets.
<skomorokh> root@quite:~# host quite.local
<skomorokh> quite.local has address 127.0.0.1
<skomorokh> root@quite:~# telnet quite.local
<skomorokh> Trying 192.168.2.2...
<lordievader> Hmm... so your desktop is the one with troubles?
<skomorokh> Ya, it's the one with the mystery dns.
<lordievader> Who is advertising the .local domain?
<skomorokh> dnsmasq on the DNS is configured to answer for it.
<lordievader> The dns is another box?
<skomorokh> Yup. 192.168.2.1
<skomorokh> Which is also being used (correctly) by the laptop.
<lordievader> Ok, your desktop has no knowledge of a .local domain other than querying the dns?
<skomorokh> Well, there is no .local  in /etc/hosts
<skomorokh> Where else would a domain be defined?
<lordievader> Running a local dnsmasq could resolve it.
<skomorokh> Well, the network-manager etc. shenanigans already is running one :)
<skomorokh> Or, at least it depends on dnsmasq-base
<lordievader> With what config?
<lordievader> The dnsmasq not the NetworkManager ;)
<skomorokh> I had some config before but since rm -rf'd it along with the network-manager configs to ease the process of elimination.
<lordievader> NM creates its own dnsmasq config.
<skomorokh> Yup.
<lordievader> So what is in it?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<skomorokh> Default stuff :)
<lordievader> skomorokh: Please pastebin it.
<skomorokh> /etc/dnsmasq.d/network-manager?
<skomorokh> lordievader: thanks much for this!
<lordievader> skomorokh: If that is what it uses... here (on Gentoo) it uses /var/run/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.conf
<skomorokh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11742493/
<skomorokh> There is no such file in /var/run/NetworkManager, just private and private-dhcp
<skomorokh> There is an empty /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d/
<lordievader> Hmm, does 'dig @127.0.0.1 should-be.local' resolve anything?
<skomorokh> Nope.
<skomorokh> But it also can't resolve quite.local or yahoo.com
<lordievader> Hmm, what is the output of 'ps aux|grep "NetworkManager\|dnsmasq"'
<skomorokh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11742506/
<lordievader> Ah, no dnsmasq ;)
<skomorokh> /var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient-eth0.conf  ...interesting!
<lordievader> resolv.conf pointed toward your dns right?
<skomorokh> Yup.
<skomorokh> And only that.
<lordievader> Then I guess it is time to pull out tcpdump ;)
<skomorokh> bwahaha I was looking at strace
<skomorokh> But ya that might be better.
<lordievader> See when and what it does on port 53.
<skomorokh> How can I dump the traffic for a single process?
<skomorokh> Last time I tried to figure that out I gave up after quite some googling.
<skomorokh> It'd be a neat trick to have tho so I could just go tcpdumpproc telnet quite.local and see what's what
<lordievader> skomorokh: Yes, make a packet dump of both approaches and see if there is a difference.
<skomorokh> lordievader: Bunch of other stuff is going on though.
<skomorokh> lordievader: Do you know how to isolate tcpdump (or equivalent) to a single process?
<lordievader> Yeah, with dns that is the difficult part...
<skomorokh> Should be totally doable with cgroups and suchlike.
<lordievader> Err perhaps the internet knows?
<skomorokh> Like said, last time I looked it up it was bizarrely hard to find. I guess it's time to try again :)
<lordievader> Try to limit activity which resolves stuff.
<skomorokh> Running tcpdump | grep \.53 to trim the output somewhat I'm actually not seeing anything resolving.
<skomorokh> I think it's doing that on UDP :)
<lordievader> skomorokh: Let tcpdump do the filtering: tcpdump 'udp && port 53' ;)
<lordievader> Also it is a good idea to save it with the -o flag and then analyze them side by side with wireshark.
<skomorokh> Seems like host is sending it and telnet isn't sending anything.
<skomorokh> AAAND telnet sends it when I use .localo instead of .local
<skomorokh> So something thinks .local is, well, local.
<skomorokh> I'm sure I told it that somehow, somewhen.
<skomorokh> How would I have done that aside from /etc/hosts I wonder?
<skomorokh> I'm not even sure what the concept of a local domain would be beyond domain foo in resolv.conf
<skomorokh> Avahi. It's avahi.
<skomorokh> Thank you "grep -r \\.local /etc"
<bjrohan> after updrading to 15.04 from 14.04 my wireless connection has been horrible. Are they any drivers I should install?
<skomorokh> And thanks a lot lordievader for helping with that.
<bjrohan> If I hardwire to my router, all is as expected as far as speed and connectivity goes, but connecting via wifi my service is sporadic in terms of speed and even remaining connected. My laptop is in the same area as it was where I got great service with 14.04
<lordievader> skomorokh: Good question, perhaps it is something in telnet itself?
 * lordievader time for bed \o
<skomorokh> bjrohan: hm, well, nic drivers are in the kernel. You could try using an old kernel and see if that works. Might not be a good solution but you'll at least narrow the issue down to the kernel module. If I recall 15.04 would at least boot with the last 14.10 kernel, haven't tried with a 14.04 one.
<bjrohan_> Is there an updated driver for the Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)?
#kubuntu 2015-06-20
<Guest86330> help
<wolftune> yo, I'm switching to new SSD but someone suggested I try using Lvm option when I install… how do I get set for having a separate /home within Lvm?
<wolftune> Any easy enough options? I'm no system wiz
<excalibr> wolftune, I'd recommend against lvm if youre doing normal install. It only add layer of complexity
<wolftune> excalibr: thanks for the perspective. I think my concern is that I want a separate /home and would like also a partition for large media files…
<wolftune> excalibr: and it was pointed out that I could adjust the size easier and be more flexible with lvm than with guessing about sizes now when installing…
<wolftune> but now I'm trying to make sense of all this and not making progress on the install…
<excalibr> wolftune, some rough numbers..when I created separated partitions I allocated about 20GB for / and 30GB for /home and leave the rest of space for Storage/media partition
<wolftune> excalibr: that sounds reasonable enough. On my current disk I made separate /opt and /tmp even, maybe not bother?
<wolftune> what do you call the storage partition? I originally called mine "media" and then realized that's a name collision
<excalibr> if you plan to have windows running in virtual machine, it's good idea to have your home partition to be around that size or bigger
<wolftune> nobody should have Windows running in anything ;)
<excalibr> wolftune, hehe but I occasionally find myself in a need to run some .net apps so vm is the only option. .NET is a b!tch, it rarely plays nice with wine/mono
<wolftune> sure
<wolftune> I use Wine to run Bounce Metronome
<wolftune> I also really hate that I actually am sacrificing all sorts of other potentially useful things that run in Windows (Melodyne being the biggest to me). I wish I could *trust* Microsoft or Apple, but I don't.
<wolftune> is this a good approach? http://blog.oaktreepeak.com/2012/03/move_your_linux_installation_t.html
<wolftune> vs doing fresh install and working then bring everything back…
<newbie|2> hi
<newbie|2> i've started kubuntu but my screen was unplugged
<josePHPagoda> Hello everyone!
<josePHPagoda> So I'm trying out Kubuntu, and overall I'm liking it.  The latest version is quite an improvement over the older one.  I've got an odd issue though.
<josePHPagoda> I've got dual screens, and the login manager is stretched across both in a really odd way, anyone have any ideas on how I can address that?
<newbie|2> now on the screen i've a command line interface in tty1 (I can switch to tt2-6 easely) but no graphic interface (kde desktop hasn't start). Do you know how to start it without to reboot my pc?
<josePHPagoda> newbie|2: did you start up in any particular way to not have it start the gui?
<newbie|2> josePHPagoda: no. I just pushed on the master switch, but the plug of the monitor was out of the socket.
<josePHPagoda> hmm
<newbie|2> josePHPagoda: i think that the kernel has detected that there were no monitor and choosed to boot without kde.
<josePHPagoda> you should still get some sort of graphics
<josePHPagoda> even if it doesn't see a monitor attached
<josePHPagoda> at least, that's been my experience
<newbie|2> i'm in 14.04.2 LTS version.
<newbie|2> the boot time was really fast. i tried several times and concluded that if the plug of the electricity power of the screen is detached, the pc starts in command line interface
<josePHPagoda> in all honesty, I would recommend restarting, I seriously don't think the issue is that your monitor was unplugged
<josePHPagoda> i suspect something else is going
<josePHPagoda> hmm
<josePHPagoda> interesting
<josePHPagoda> in that case, you could try to change runlevels
<josePHPagoda> let me see if I can find the command
<newbie|2> but when the monitor is connected to the power, then kde starts normally.
<josePHPagoda> that's very interesting
<josePHPagoda> you could try something like
<josePHPagoda> startx
<josePHPagoda> but i'm unsure if that will do what you want
<newbie|2> josePHPagoda: it doesn't work
<newbie|2> fatal server error
<newbie|2> no screends found (EE)
<josePHPagoda> yeah
<josePHPagoda> so when it tried to build it's config it couldn't find it
<josePHPagoda> probably due to the missing screens
<josePHPagoda> so I dont' know how to properly address the issue you are having, sorry :(
<newbie|2> ok.
<josePHPagoda> hi arsdragonfly
<newbie|2> there always exists the solution to reboot. but i'd like finding some more elegant way ^_^
<josePHPagoda> newbie|2: I agree completely :)
<newbie|2> thank you anyway
<josePHPagoda> ok, so i've got my controllers working now
<josePHPagoda> dual screens working after login
<josePHPagoda> but before login, the dual screens are really messed up
<josePHPagoda> google isn't yielding much either
<colbyf> Hey all, I can't seem to make /build wireless drivers in kubuntu. I have headers installed.
<colbyf> it says gcc not found but its installed to my knowledge
<colbyf> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2b72b19da80537f8dfa8
<lordievader> Hello
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Arran_> Hello
<Arran_> I hope, sombody can help. I need a couple of Infos for LO's calc/write. Has anybody an idea where I can find either a German or an English Chat?
<Guest67761> Hi
<murthy> Guest67761: hi
<murthy> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<murthy> Arran_: ^
<Guest67761> after installing nvidia driver in kubuntu 15.04 the boot screen becomes ugly
<Guest67761> in previous version this solved that for me :http://askubuntu.com/questions/431564/how-do-i-fix-ugly-boot-screen-when-using-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-13-10
<Guest67761> but it didn't work in 15.04
<Guest67761> is that related to systemd ?
<murthy> Guest67761: did you check if the frambuffer driver is blacklisted?
<BluesKaj> Guest67761, which nvidia driver ? The recommended one in driver manager ?
<Guest67761> murthy: you mean this /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-top/blacklist
<Guest67761> ?
<murthy> no in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Guest67761> thereis a file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf and some framebuffer drivers are blacklisted .should i add something ?
<Guest67761> BluesKaj: yes i installed the recommended driver in the driver manager
<Guest67761> you know what ,i feel that the startup time and the performance is better with nouveau driver
<murthy> Guest67761: do you have multiple linux distros installed?
<Guest67761> is there any drawback for using nouveau driver instead of the nvidia one ?
<murthy> Guest67761: no good vdpau
<murthy> Guest67761: little bit buggy
<murthy> Guest67761:  but nouveau works well with kde and  its open source
<murthy> Guest67761: Check if you are editing the wrong grub config in case there is more than one grub install. If thats not the issue you could check the xorg log for errors
<Guest19702> Hi everyone, just reinstalled the latest Kubuntu (upgrade from 14.10 broke Akonadi) and I have issues with locale
<Guest19702> Is here a right place to ask a few questions ?
<Guest67761> murthy: no just one grub .thank you anyway for your help .
<murthy> ok
<Guest67761> i 'll try something else and see if works
<Guest67761> plasma 5 seems great i will stuck with it
<murthy> There is a grub editor kcm, unfortunately its not yet ported for kde 5
<Guest67761> i heard that 5.3 is great i will update from the backports
<murthy> ya you should
<murthy> Guest19702: yes you can get help here
<murthy> Guest67761: http://kde-apps.org/CONTENT/content-pre3/137886-3.png
<Guest19702> My laptop has a French keyboard, but I want an English (US) interface and I live in Nepal (so I need Nepal time, but using the Western calendar, not the Nepalese one)
<Guest19702> During installation I selected English as the default language, French as the keyboard layout and Kathmandu as the time zone
<Guest19702> After install, all the number, including the clock, are displayed in Nepalese
<Guest19702> Which makes sense as the output of the `locale` command command shows ne_NP LC_NUMERIC
<Guest67761> thank you murthy
<Guest67761> reboot....
<Guest19702> So my first question would be: how can I get rid of the Nepalese localization and get back to en_US as default ?
<Guest19702> I'm the only user of this laptop so a global, system wide fix is preferable
<murthy> Guest19702: let me check
<Guest19702> The output of `locale`: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/cf64c34d98d8ac0ad588
<Guest19702> Thanks murthy
<murthy> Guest19702: What is the time zone specified in System settings-> Regional settings -> Date & time -> Time zone?
<Guest19702> Kathmandu
<Guest19702> I have the right time
<josePHPagoda> So I am new to Kubuntu and have most of my stuff working well, but have a few issues.  Specifically, my greeter (the login screen) when I first boot up my machine is spanned across both displayers so it looks odd.  How do I go about fixing that?
<murthy> Guest19702: ok
<Guest19702> The `date` command returns the right date
<Guest19702> And KDE displays the right time, but with Nepalese characters
<murthy> Guest19702: What is the region specified in System settings-> Regional settings -> Formats?
<Guest19702> en_US
<Guest19702> Detailled settings is unchecked
<murthy> Guest19702: There is a know issue with the regional settings in kde 5, this could be it. Can you set the region to United Kingdom?
<Guest19702> I'm trying
<Guest19702> BTW my /etc/default/locale has LANG="en_US.UTF-8", but every other values like LC_NUMERIC is ne_NP
<Guest19702> murthy: I've changed to UK, I'm going to log out / log in again.
<murthy> ok
<charlesfleche> murthy: I'm the guest in Nepal
<murthy> charlesfleche: so you dont live in nepal :) ?
<charlesfleche> Didn't change anything: figures are still in Nepalese
<charlesfleche> Yes, I live in Nepal
<charlesfleche> But unfortunately I don't read the language. Yet
<charlesfleche> An alternative solution would be to remove anything Nepalese on the system. What packages should I look to ?
<murthy> charlesfleche: wait
<murthy> charlesfleche: checking for a solution
<charlesfleche> Ah ok, sorry. Thanks !
<murthy> charlesfleche: Check the detailed settings in the regional settings and change the Time to United States
<murthy> charlesfleche: I mean in regional settings -> formats
<charlesfleche> unlog / relog again !
<charlesfleche> I'll be back in a sec
<charlesfleche> Dude from Nepal is back, murthy !
<charlesfleche> But it didn't change anything...
<charlesfleche> I'm going to set everything in /etc/default/locale to en_US and see how it goes
<murthy> charlesfleche: wait
<charlesfleche> OK
<charlesfleche> :-)
<murthy> charlesfleche: what does the file plasma-localerc   in ~./config have?
<charlesfleche> murthy: https://paste.kde.org/pszi9zymw
<murthy> charlesfleche: I will give you the name of the package that has the nepal language support, try removing that . Hope you know what to do, if something goes wrong. this is the package name "language-pack-ne"
<charlesfleche> murthy: Package 'language-pack-ne' is not installed, so not removed
<charlesfleche> I already removed it before connecting to Freenode
<krise> Hi , i have some ext. hard drive mountig trouble, can anyone please help me . Error message is here https://paste.kde.org/pj6yvy7bi
<charlesfleche> murthy: changed /etc/default/locale to en_US everywhere
<josePHPagoda> krise: this drive wasn't part of a raid is that correct?
<charlesfleche> Now it works
<josePHPagoda> (it's just a standard external drive?)
<charlesfleche> calendar / dates are displayed in Western numbers
<murthy> charlesfleche: nice. This is a bug in kde, hopefully it will be fixed soon
<josePHPagoda> krise? I suspect it wasn't proper unmounted, I would recommend plugging it into a windows machine and having windows run check disk on it, then properly ejecting it
<murthy> charlesfleche: Dude I am from India and we all hope you guys a speedy recovery from the earthquake disaster
<charlesfleche> murthy: Thanks mate. I'm actually French and I'm here to rebuild stuff after the earthquake.
<josePHPagoda> Anyone here using dual screens?  I've got kind of an interesting bug.
<charlesfleche> Telecom networks in my case. It's pretty bad here. Not so much in Kathmandu, but some villages have been totally destroyed.
<josePHPagoda> want to see if it happens to everyone or just me
<murthy> charlesfleche: wow, keep up the good work
<charlesfleche> Thanks murthy
<murthy> charlesfleche: thank you
<charlesfleche> And thanks for the help
<murthy> np
<krise> josePHPagoda yet it wasn t properly unmounted. in windows computer it works correctly and all data is still there
<josePHPagoda> krise: the issue is that linux doesn't want to touch it if it hasn't been properly dismounted
<josePHPagoda> since it doesn't want to risk corrupting any data
<josePHPagoda> i would recommend running checkdisk and then properly ejecting it
<josePHPagoda> the filesystem is certainly acting odd
<josePHPagoda> i don't know for sure if it will resolve the issue though
<krise> how do i run checkdick
<krise> disk :P
<josePHPagoda> krise, on the windows machine, right click the drive
<josePHPagoda> then go to tools
<josePHPagoda> then tell it to check the disk
<josePHPagoda> anyone here use two screens?
<sattty> hey kubuntuans
<murthy> hi
<sattty> Hey murthy
<sattty> I installed kubuntu 15.04
<josePHPagoda> hi sattty
<sattty> everything working fine , except some compositin and
<sattty> hi josePHPagoda
<josePHPagoda> sattty: what's the compositor issue you are having?
<josePHPagoda> and what GPU do you use?
<sattty> hey guys , how to use opengl in KUBUNTU
<josePHPagoda> sattty: it's generally on by default
<josePHPagoda> what GPU do you have?
<sattty> josePHPagoda: I use intel integrated graphics, when I click K start menu , it leave traces of menu on desktop
<sattty> and refresh by 2 to 5 sec later
<ShalokShalom> sattty: you can change the openGL version
<ShalokShalom> plasma 4 or 5 ?
<ShalokShalom> which GPU ?
<ShalokShalom> sudo apt-get install inxi && inxi -F
<sattty> plasma 5
<ShalokShalom> ok, i am out, plasma 5 in Kubuntu is horrible
<sattty> ShalokShalom: Plasma 5 is good looking and promising
<ShalokShalom> i know
<ShalokShalom> i love and use it since Feb in KaOS
<ShalokShalom> which GPU ?
<ShalokShalom> https://userbase.kde.org/Desktop_Effects_Performance
<sattty> you ShalokShalom saying I need to switch to some KaOS
<sattty> bbbi
<ShalokShalom> sattty: KaOS is for professional users, if you prefer a stable system, i recommened ROSA Enterprise: http://diestelkind.de/matthias/ :)
<colbyf> anyone ideas for plasma tray icons???
<colbyf> or lack I mean lol the Xembed ones I think#
<josePHPagoda> seems like the package search is broken on the KaOS website
<Wissam> Hi ,guys
<Wissam> After upgrading to plasma 5.3.1 from kubuntu backports i can't log in to desktop
<Wissam> after typing the password in sddm thar blue bar reaches the end and i get only a black screen
<Wissam> i thout it's related to nvidia driver so i removed the nvidia driver but that doesn't solve the problem
<Wissam> i thought*
<josePHPagoda> anyone online that uses 2 screens?
<josePHPagoda> I think I've found a bug, and I need help resolving another issue
<josePHPagoda> both are due to dual screens
<mparillo_> josePHPagoda: I was running two screens in a VM.
<josePHPagoda> mparillo_: try to drag a widget from one screen to the other
<josePHPagoda> it doesn't work as expected
<josePHPagoda> that's the bug
<josePHPagoda> can you confirm that the behavior is odd?
<mparillo_> Hmm, I created an analog clock, and I can drag it across both screens, but maybe that is because it is on a VM.
<josePHPagoda> mparillo_: i can drag them, but it changes the size and i have to grab it again
<josePHPagoda> once I cross between screens
<mparillo_> What is odd for me is that the dragging is a bit choppy, and mouse pointing is inaccurate, but I get little love when I post bugs like that when I say it is in a VM.
<josePHPagoda> mparillo_: the other issue I have is that the login screen is messed up
<josePHPagoda> and attempts to center across both screens
<mparillo_> Which widget are you using.
<josePHPagoda> meaning that the left side of my login is on the left screen
<josePHPagoda> and the right side of my login is on the right screen
<josePHPagoda> any widget
<josePHPagoda> if you use skype, I can do a screenshare w/ you
<josePHPagoda> and illustrate what is happening
<mparillo_> OK, I will look more closely. Alas, I do not.
<josePHPagoda> let me see if I can do a capture
<josePHPagoda> hmm, unsure how to best screen capture this
<josePHPagoda> maybe I should just set up my camera
<josePHPagoda> and record it that way
<josePHPagoda> so i've got my task manager working happily in my panel
<josePHPagoda> and i've been sticking applications on it by launching them
<josePHPagoda> then rightclicking on their entry and telling it to keep an entry for them
<josePHPagoda> but how can I change the order that they are in?
<mparillo> If you right-click, is there a move option?
<mparillo> And does it work on the app in the panel, or on your screen?
<Guest51998> supergeil
<RyanGlScott> I'm having an issue where starting emacs with KRunner makes it unable to locate any executables with M-x.
<RyanGlScott> Starting emacs from a terminal works fine.
<eXistenZe> hey guys
<eXistenZe> command to restart desktop?
<eXistenZe> and a way to start a command line without desckot access
<eXistenZe> nevermind...
<eXistenZe> solved
<enfjoao> hey guys
<enfjoao> need some help again
<eXistenZe> better this way
<eXistenZe> something in my .config folder is making plasma boot ot clack screen
<eXistenZe> since there are a couple hundred files there, is there any obvious suspect
#kubuntu 2015-06-21
<Guest21415> Hola
<regedit> hello, how do i make kate show whitespace character symbols?
<JunkHunk> hello I use gmail and i like the way it classifies mails but when I configured the account in kmail that clasification is lost...is there a way to synchronize it?
<JunkHunk> in gmail is easy to keep mail subjects tidy
<eXistenZe> Hey guys
<eXistenZe> kubuntu 15.04 does not come with gtk3?
<eXistenZe> "No package 'gtk+-3.0' found"
<JunkHunk> hello I want to install MRTG on kubuntu 14.04 and I found this indications: http://oss.oetiker.ch/mrtg/doc/mrtg-unix-guide.en.html
<JunkHunk> could anybody help me with dependencies?
<JunkHunk> an easy way to know whether my system needs them or not and how to get them
<JunkHunk> I find the MRTG web page indications too general and vague
<JunkHunk> the official ubuntu docs don't care at all about dependencies: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MRTG
<JunkHunk> I guess they are already in the system
<JunkHunk> is snmpd equivalent to nagios?¿?
<mparillo> Does apt-cache showpkg mrtg get you your dependencies?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<crenaz> test
<crenaz> hello
<kass_> hi .
<helltar_live> #helltar_live
<clever> anybody can help today?'
<BluesKaj> heh, instant gratification seems common on weekends
<BluesKaj> [12:28] <clever> anybody can help today?'
<BluesKaj> [12:29] <-- clever (329ac8d4@gateway/web/freenode/ip.50.154.200.212) has left this server (Client Quit)
<BluesKaj> waits less than a minute
<BluesKaj> ok BBL
<em> is there something like unetbootin for kubuntu? I want to make a bootale live flash drive for linux
<em> how do you make a bootable live linux flashdrive on Kubuntu?
<kyranBe> I just installed kubuntu 15.04 on an old acer laptop with a gefore 9700 mobile graphics card
<kyranBe> I can get to the login screen, but after logging in it seems kwin crashes
<kyranBe> and I get thrown back to the login screen
<kyranBe> I'm currently using nouveau drivers
<kyranBe> I tried the nvidia drivers as well, but same behaviour
<kyranBe> any idea's?
<BluesKaj> kyranBe, how old is the laptop? Have you had kubuntu on it before?
<kyranBe> BluesKaj, it's about 8 years old, first kubuntu install on that machine
<kyranBe> initially it was working, but with very bad rendering, using the nouveau driver
<kyranBe> when i disabled compositing, it worked better, but there were still some strange drawing issues left and right
<kyranBe> so I tried the nvidia driver, which results in the behaviour I explained before
<Guest63652> hello, does anyone have a second to help me to fix hibernate on Kubuntu 14.04 ? (Using System76 Gazelle Professional)
<Guest63652> Specifcally, when I sudo pm-hibernate, the computer successfully hibernates. When I press the power button to come out of hibernate mode the computer just about finishes resuming but does a complete reboot afterwards. I am using tuxonice, but the stock hibernate from kubuntu did the same thing.
<lordievader> em: You can run unetbootin under Kubuntu just fine ;)
<em> lordievader: so unetbootin is not some gnome thing that will bring half the ubuntu desktop with it?
<lordievader> em: It shouldn't.
<eXistenZe> Hey... someone here today?
<lordievader> o/
#kubuntu 2016-06-20
<fuze> is there a gui in kubuntu 16.04 to change my devices hostname?
<Quantos> Hey guys and gals.  I'm having a heck of a time trying to setup the autologin feature.  Can someone help me out?
<wyoung> hi Quantos!
<abhishek> hi guys!
<abhishek> Right now, I am using Kubuntu 16.04 with kde 5.6.4 through backports. So I am guessing kde-neon and kubuntu are at the same update level.
<abhishek> Normally, after how much time is the new kde released via backports in kubuntu?
<Quantos> Hi wyoung
<ahoneybun> abhishek: I think Neon has a few minor versions above us
<ahoneybun> it depends on what is needed to bring it in
<ahoneybun> Plasma 5.7 needs a newer version of Qt that Ubuntu 16.04 has
<ahoneybun> we usually work it into the next release first then backport it into the LTS
<ahoneybun> so 15.10 might have 5.8 at the rate development is going
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> 16.10
<abhishek> ahoneybun, thanks for the reply. I think kde 5.7 is scheduled for this fall. After, a newer kde is released normally after how much time is a backport available.
<abhishek> I am referring to 16.04 here.
<abhishek> in kubuntu 16.04  there is no Grouping and Sorting options in Icon Task Manager. Though manjaro has it, anyway to get it.
<soee> Plasma 5.7 will be released in 2 weeks
<soee> but no eta for making it into 16.04
<rollo>  I have grouping & sorting in 16.04, plasma 5.5.5
<soee> as it requires Qt 5.6.1
<abhishek> rollo, weird I don't have it in 5.6.4 http://imgur.com/Pvxv6tk
<rollo> and I don't have "Show progress".
<rollo> Speaking of the taskbar, I use auto-hide on the panel.  Every time I change widow focus, it highlights that tab in the taskbar and raises the panel.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<mparillo> rollo: Fix should be landing soon (FIXED-IN: 5.6.5). Some work-arounds: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362105
<ubottu> KDE bug 362105 in Panel "Taskbar options 'autohide'/'windows can cover' not functional" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<rollo> thanks
<axxdaX> ifconfig
<user|77047> ping
<hateball> pong
<g105b> Is there a way I can use the meta key on its own as a keyboard shortcut to the application launcher?
<hateball> g105b: there is ksuperkey
<Fritigern> There used to be a time when ctrl+alt+backspace would restart the X server. This does not seem to work anymore, did the key combo change, or is there something that I should do to enable the combo?
<hateball> !dontzap
<hateball> hmmm
<Fritigern> What was that supposed to trigger, hateball?
<hateball> Fritigern: how to enable an X option
<hateball> but I am googling and it seems it has been changed
<hateball> Fritigern: http://popularubuntuquestions.com/how-can-i-enable-ctrlaltbackspace/
<hateball> Fritigern: see answer #3
<hateball> no idea if it works tho
 * Fritigern mutters something about changing stuff that works....
<Fritigern> I'll let yyou know how it works out
<hateball> well, I personally havent had the need to use it for... at least half a decade I guess
<hateball> hence not knowing it had been change :p
<Fritigern> I haven;t needed it in a long time either, but lately my gfx driver (Nvidia 367.27) is doing some weird stuff every now and then. It's noce to have some stuff to try and see if it works
<Fritigern> Well, that worked! System settings => Input devices => Advanced => Key sequence to kill the X server
<Fritigern> And then of course tick ctrl+alt+backspace, hit apply, hit ctrl+alt+backspace and BOOM! X restarts :-)
<Fritigern> hateball: At least now you know that it works ;-)
<chinmoy> whenever  i right click a file/folder on desktop and click open then i get an error message saying "Malformed URL".why is it so?
<hateball> chinmoy: make sure folders are set to be opened with Dolphin and not something else
<chinmoy> hateball: when i double click folders or file they open but when i right click on them and select open then it shows malformed url.
<hateball> chinmoy: rightclick a folder and edit settings
<hateball> properties I mean
<hateball> then click the mimetype options, see that dolphin is on the top
<chinmoy> yes dolphin is on top
<hateball> chinmoy: run "kcmshell5 componentchooser" and check if dolphin is default file manager
<chinmoy> yes dolphin is the default file manager
<chinmoy> the error message only appears if i try to open a file using right_click>open
<chinmoy> if i double click it everything works fine
<chinmoy> i think the "desktop:/" is not working properly
<hateball> ah I see what you mean now
<hateball> opening from a plasmoid
<chinmoy> yes
<hateball> Yes I can reproduce that as well
<chinmoy> and when i changed the Folder View > Location to $HOME/Desktop everything worked.
<chinmoy> what do you think?
<hateball> chinmoy: Feel free to file a bug, since it is easily reproducable
<hateball> I am using the 5.6 backports, it is the same here
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=364530
<ubottu> KDE bug 364530 in Desktop Containment "Files and Folders in desktop won't open with the right click context menu." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<chinmoy> well i had filed that
<chinmoy> and the same is happening with folder view widgets
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<acheronuk> chinmoy: can reproduce in Yakkety with plasna 5.6.5, neon with plasma 5.7 beta and
<chinmoy> using the desktop protocol you also can't copy/paste/create files in dolphin
<chinmoy> i think the desktop protocol is malfunctioned
<chinmoy> when i go to some folder in desktop from folder view widgets then the copy/paste/create function doesn't work.
<dellhem> Hey! Sometimes my machine won't wake up from suspend and I have to force it off to get it back up, any ideas on troubleshooting?
<wyoung> dellhem: some bios's / firmware are buggy
<wyoung> dellhem: or hardware fault can cause it too
<wyoung> dellhem: See if there are any firmware / bios updates for your computer.  In particular, read hte changelog to see if any of the version fixes a buggy suspend issue
<dellhem> wyoung - have had unrelated issues and therefore switched the motherboard 2 times, and the suspend has been the same, so it's probably not hardware. it could be bios, though.
<jake123> Hi - does anyone know the path to agent-startup.sh in Kubuntu 16.04?  This path does not exist in my system: /etc/plasma/startup/agent-startup.sh.  There is no /etc/plasma directory.
<yossarianuk> jake123: what does agent-startup.dh do, pretty such its not default
<yossarianuk> *sure*
<jake123> It starts ssh-agent.  I'm trying to automate ssh according to this: https://stijn.tintel.eu/blog/2015/11/28/automatically-unlock-ssh-keys-login-kwallet-kwallet-pam-and-ksshaskpass
<MondoPIX> hello
<BluesKaj> hi MondoPIX
<user|20494> how can i install this os with amd graphic card and cpu + 8GB ram when i install it i always see in drivers tab gamleon lvm and when i change it the os wont boot
<user|20494> galium on lvm*
<swati_27> Hello. I use Kubuntu 16.04
<swati_27> I'm unable to use "sudo mysql -u root" since few hours.
<swati_27> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Hd8p7xoy/
<allesz_> hi guys. I would like to update plasma as outlined here: http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=950 . how stable is this version? the other question is how easy is it to downgrade?
<acheronuk> running fine here. generally a better experience than plasma 5.5 I would say.
<allesz_> acheronuk: is it possible to downgrade without breaking the system?
<acheronuk> yes. to revert install the program ppa-purge, and then run in a terminal 'sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports'
<allesz_> acheronuk:  thanks a lot for your help. I will give it a try.
<allesz_> acheronuk: menu auto hide does not work anymore. where should I file this?
<acheronuk> This bug? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362105
<ubottu> KDE bug 362105 in Panel "Taskbar options 'autohide'/'windows can cover' not functional" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<allesz_> thanks guys. how can I get the plasma version used on my system?
<acheronuk> if so, comment 23 in that bug report says how you can get around it temporarily
<allesz_> acheronuk: thanks a lot again.
<acheronuk> should be fixed when 5.6.5 is backported
<acheronuk> 'plasmashell -v' in a terminal will give it
<allesz_> acheronuk: workaround works. unfortunately once the second virtual desktop is removed the bug comes back ;-)
<allesz_> acheronuk: but can live with the the 2nd virtual desktop
<allesz_> acheronuk: awesome will wait it out then ;-)
<acheronuk> fair enough. I forget about it as I don't autohide
<allesz_> acheronuk: no I meant with having a 2nd  unused virtual desktop
<acheronuk> plus I've log ago removed the default panel and made a new one here, which also works around it if I recall
<acheronuk> allesz_: yep. I got what you meant
<acheronuk> too busy typing
<allesz_> acheronuk: don't worry. same here ;-)
<allesz_> any recommendations on a twitter client? I am using corebird now but would like to switch to something more  QT based.
<soee> chokoq
<soee> but new version isn't packaged yet i think
<allesz_> soee: thanks I always forget this app. the nameis hard to remember for me I guee ;-)
<allesz_> soee: could it be that the name is chokoq? sudo apt install chokoq works on this
<soee> might be :D
<Inseighn> Hey, I'm using the breeze dark theme and when using gimp all the tooltips are white on white and unreadable :( it happens with some combo boxes and other tooltips as well.. anyone run into the same issue?
<bprompt> Inseighn:   yes and no, gimp would not be using kde's theme, but gtk's, and I"d think gtk3 theming, you have to keep in mind that, themes simply set some colors or graphics to some window components, like text, menus and such, and themes can pick and choose which to style only, or style everything, so when a theme sets a background color on a component and not the foreground, the app may use a default color that may not work with th
<Inseighn> makes sense
<bprompt> Inseighn:    a work around, is to either, modify the theme, check your ~/.themes folder, it'd be in the theme directory under the .gtk3 folder, or use another theme
<Inseighn> thanks
<bprompt> Inseighn:    https://www.gnome-look.org/browse/ord/latest/     <--- many to check for
<bprompt> Inseighn:  https://www.gnome-look.org/search?projectSearchText=dark+breeze    <---- not all themes are created equal =)
#kubuntu 2016-06-21
<Khaotic> is there a way to get window tabbing back?
<ModManMatt> is it better to run the older version of kubuntu cuz i keep having issues with newest 1
<ModManMatt> 16.04
<ModManMatt> E: Malformed entry 54 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list (Component)
<ModManMatt> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ModManMatt> get that now when i try to update
<Irish_canon> Questionback to read only : when I add 777 rights to a external drive it works ntil i unmount when i remount it
<abhishek> is there any way to get kde 5.6.95 on kubuntu 16.04?
<soee> abhishek: no
<soee> abhishek: but you can try Neon devstable version
<abhishek> soee, neon is not supported on kubuntu.( Looking at their website).
<soee> well it is based on Ubuntu 16.04 same as Kubuntu :)
<soee> but 5.7 Beta isn't that stable as i thught, i tried it yesterday
<abhishek> soee, thanks! I am a new user to ubuntu so I am not so inclined. When is the release of kde via backports expected, any ideas?
<soee> There is not eta. Main blocker is Qt 5.6.1 that is required for Plasma 5.7 and ubuntu 16.04 hs 5.5.1
<soee> 5.6.1 isn't even in Yakkety yet
<abhishek> soee, I think 16.10 may have 5.7 someone mentioned here before. Normally, after much time is the new kde available via backports after an release.
<abhishek> after *how much
<soee> yes 16.10 will have it
<soee> but i just said it hasn't yet :)
<viewer|6724> hello!
<viewer|6724> hi guys, my driver manager isn't working.  could someone point me to the right direction how to solve it?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Smurphy> Yo
<lordievader> Hey Smurphy, how are you?
<Smurphy> ohf. Lots to do - apart from that, fine :)
<Smurphy> Hope that is valid for you too ;)
<lordievader> Yeah, seems about applicable ;)
<Smurphy> Cool :)
<Smurphy> OK - will go and finish the scrap-booking environment for my wife. Was her Birthday present. Have mounted all the 6 Halogene spots for light, and need to electrify all that now.
<lordievader> Good luck ;)
<Smurphy> Done. :) Just had to finalise it. Cables and stuff.
<ikmaak> Hi, i am having an issue after upgrading 14.04 -> 16.04, the current playing track in Amarok keeps flashing in the playlist. I have looked with #amarok, but got advised this would likely be in  Plasma/KWin. Could someone point me in the right direction?
<ikmaak> anyone present today?
<lordievader> Probably many... but that doesn't mean we know...
<lordievader> However #plasma might be able to help.
<ikmaak> lordievader: still great to know someone saw the issue :)
<ikmaak> I will try there too :)
<Qenxin> I had to reinstall 12.04 LTS on my laptop.  I tried to download plasmoids and desktop but get error "Plasma Desktop Shell Add-On Installer Unknown Open Collaboration Service API error. (0)" I cannot find through search engine a solution.  Is there a way to fix this?
<Qenxin> correction -->download plasmoids and desktop wallpapers
<hateball> Might be those services have dropped support for an old release such as 12.04
<hateball> Qenxin: Did you fully update it after installing?
<Qenxin> hateball:  yes. I ran update and upgrade.
<hateball> hmmm, going to kde-look.org manually... it looks all borked
<Qenxin> hateball: Konsole after upgrade reads: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.  What is borked?
<hateball> Qenxin: yeah it aint working in 16.04 either
<hateball> Qenxin: fetching plasmoids and stuff using the builtin stuff
<hateball> someone broke this
<hateball> Qenxin: http://forum.opendesktop.org/t/welcome-to-opendesktop-org/8
<hateball> "One of the biggest transitions will be kde-look.org, which will take the most time, since OD resources are tightly integrated into Plasma's GHNS service. The whole transition could take up to another 12-15 weeks."
<Qenxin> hateball: Thank you.  I feared I done something wrong on this end.  I choose a bad timing to reinstall.  Thankfully wallpapers and plasmoids i seek are not necessary for use.
<hateball> Qenxin: that said you may want to think about migrating to at least 14.04. 12.04 has less than year left
<Qenxin> hateball: My laptop is old.  I tried 14.04 but it is too much for the laptop.  I like Plasma 5 -- a friend has it on his desktop.  Perhaps it will be a good reason to buy a new laptop.
<lordievader> How old is old?
<Qenxin> hateball:  It is almost 10 years.  It had Vista on it.
<lordievader> Oh...
<lordievader> Yeah, that is quite old.
<hateball> Impressive it still works :D
<JohnDroid> if it is that old maybe try an alternative like ubuntu-mate or lubuntu?
<JohnDroid> with a 16.04 release
<lordievader> Or Xubuntu.
<lordievader> You could make a live-usb to try it out.
<Qenxin> It has lasted very well.  Once I learned how to use Gimp, I was able to leave Photoshop and Illustrator behind not needing Vista anymore.  One other question, Rekonq is having many certificate errors. Is this normal?
<hateball> What kind of errors?
<Qenxin> I will consider Xubuntu, but I am very fond of Amarok, Okular, and PIM.
<hateball> Qenxin: I'd raid the piggybank and get a new laptop that can run Plasma 5 before the alternatives ;p
<JohnDroid> sure that's even a better option if you can afford it
<Qenxin> Lol. This is like taking a car to the mechanic.  When i typed in "certificate errors" in search engine and brought them up Rekonq gave no errors.
<hateball> Qenxin: it can be outdated ca-certificates, dunno if those get updated on 12.04
<Qenxin> Here is the Rekonq error:  The server failed the authenticity check (www.kubuntuforums.net).  The certificate does not apply to the given host. The certificate is not signed by any trusted certificate authority
<hateball> Qenxin: yeah, so probably outdated ca certs then, as there is nothing wrong with the page
<hateball> errr... cert
<Qenxin> Yes.  Pale Moon seems to not do that.  If there are package managerment people here maybe consider Pale Moon installer.  Thank you all for your help.  Kubuntu is a very fine OS with very good programs.
<hateball> Qenxin: I *think* rekonq uses the system certs, where other browsers like firefox use their own
<hateball> and pale moon seems to be based off of that
<Qenxin> hateball:  Thank you very much for helping.  Hopefully parts of the site will be up and running soon enough.
<Qenxin> hateball: http://kde-apps.org/ is still active and can manually install them from there.
<Qenxin> them--> plasmoids
<hateball> Qenxin: yes
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> 'Morning genii , cooled off there yet ?
<genii> A little
<genii> Good thing my office is in the basement where it stays pretty constant
<jimarvan> is it that hot?
<BluesKaj> guess I should have done that in OT
<BluesKaj> jimarvan, was 30C yesterday, 32 on Sunday
<yossarianuk> well think yourself lucky you are not in the UK - its rained for weeks here...
<chinmoy> hi all, is it possible to set an image as desktop wallpaper directly from the images' context menu in dolphin.
<Smurphy> it rained also for weeks in france ...
<jimarvan> chinmoy_: that is a good question :D haven't tried it ever
<jimarvan> chinmoy_: I do not think so though. :)
<jimarvan> yossarianuk: It is more like 1 day rain, 1 day sunshine :))
<chinmoy> jimarvan: well sombody just said there might be a plugin for dolphin.are you aware of any such plugin??
<jimarvan> plugin
<jimarvan> nope
<jimarvan> but tbh that is a very simple and awesome idea
<jimarvan> would worth to look at it, put it on my to-do list :)
<chinmoy> jimarvan: you mean "set as wallpaper" option.
<jimarvan> ye
<jimarvan> technically it is not hard to do it through terminal
<jimarvan> so if you can add it on dolphin menu as a command should be possible, correct?
<chinmoy> i think so
<chinmoy> so how you do it through terminal?
<jimarvan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/156713/change-desktop-background-from-terminal
<jimarvan> oops
<jimarvan> that is ubuntu :D
<chinmoy> ya and gnome :p
<jimarvan> ye ye :P
<jimarvan> just google it, I am sure something can be found (sorry at work atm) ;)
<chinmoy> ya i googled it but only found links to forum with problems in kde 4.x
<jimarvan> hmm :/
<jimarvan> I will have a look after work then ;)
<chinmoy> sure do have a look :)
<Guest5294> what are the system requirements for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !specs |Guest72132
<ubottu> Guest72132: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<BluesKaj> instant gratification fails again :-)
<genii> BluesKaj: That doc is pretty old too, 2010-ish
<BluesKaj> really genii , thanks , good to know
<genii> Guest72132: From personal experience, i can say that you want a processor better than a Pentium 4, at least 2G RAM, and at least 40G HD space ( preferably as much as you can get)
<BluesKaj> genii, Guest72132 didn't ask the question, 5294 did and he left in less than a minute
<genii> Tab fail :(
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> think I'm gonna call it a day ...later genii , take care
<spudisgood> test
<bit0> hi, do someone speak sanish?
<bit0> *spanish
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bit0> ok, I need codes for mp3, mp4. I do not know why dragon player don't play .mkv
<bit0> I found this page. is it working? http://www.fiz-ix.com/2012/11/installing-media-codecs-for-mp3-wmv-wma-acc-mp4-m4a-dvd-quicktime-mov-and-flash-in-ubuntu/
<bprompt> bit0:    for what kubuntu version again?
<acheronuk> medibuntu repositories are gone AFAIK
<bit0> lts
<bprompt> bit0:    there are many lts, so  hmm which one?
<bit0> 16.4
<bprompt> bit0:    don't need anything then, mplayer is already installed by default, and it comes with codecs for pretty much everything, including mkv and mp4
<bprompt> bit0:   what's the core issue you're having anyway?
<bprompt> bit0:   you get sound but no video?
<bit0> yes
<bit0> I will try mplayer
<bprompt> alrite... one sec, I assume youi're missing the phonon backend, is all
<bprompt> bit0:    mplayer is installed by default, so, hold the mayo
<acheronuk> smplayer and vlc work nicely here
<bit0> cool, thanks
<bprompt> well, smplayer is just an mplayer frontend, and vlc comes with its own codecs
<acheronuk> I know dragonplayer used to have problems with some formats/codecs
<acheronuk> well, I'm using smplayer with mpv, not mplayer, but that's another issue
<bprompt> bit0:    try installing -> gstreamer0.10-x   <---    that should give kde a phonon backend for the kde apps to work with mplayer
<bprompt> bit0:    sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-x   <--- if that helps
<bit0> it popup something
<bit0> see you ^_^
<Doyle> How can I disable systemd-ask-password-wall.service?????
<Khaotic> is there a way to get window tabbing back?
<Doyle> systemctl disable & stop actions are being erverted
<bprompt> Khaotic:    window tabbing?
<Khaotic> it was in 15.10
<Khaotic> 15.04*
<bprompt> Khaotic:   what's "window tabbing"?
<Khaotic> with the oxygen
<Khaotic> tabs all windows of the same application
<Khaotic> or you can tab any window with anything
<bprompt> hmmm
<Khaotic> i can use task switcher for now
<Khaotic> just eliminates the needs to find stuff in the task manager
<allenwjones> Hello
<allenwjones> I have recently installed Kubuntu 16.04 with 3 monitors in portrait mode. The wallpaper is displaying in landscape, overlapping to the adjacent monitors. After multiple reboots, it may align one or more of those screens, but intermittently forgets and revers to portrait.
<allenwjones> This is with an NVidia card, 1 VGA, 1 DVI, 1 HDMI
<allenwjones> I have searched the forums, but perhaps I am not hitting on the correct keywords.. anyone here with experience in this area, or a better boolean ninja?
#kubuntu 2016-06-22
<Guest72132> genii - I understand I was summoned by accident a while back :P
<genii> Guest72132: Apologies :)
<Guest72132> lol, it's me, SonikkuAmerica, with released nick
 * genii slides a coffee over
<candra> tes
<fuel_> Whats up
<Qenxin> Hello all.
<acer11kubuntu> Hi, all - what is the best place to report issues with Kubuntu? Here, or elsewhere? I think the issues I am looking at are essentially bugs.
<acer11kubuntu> At the very least, they are significant  deficiencies, and they seem to be Plasma 5 specific. I never had the same issues on Plasma 4.
<acer11kubuntu> I'm on Kubuntu 16.04 on a brand new Acer Cloudbook. It is a minimalist machine (2 GB RAM, 32 GB SSD), but should be sufficient.
<acer11kubuntu> The issues I'm seeing don't seem to have anything to do with storage or memory, BTW.
<hateball> acer11kubuntu: You could start by stating what issues you have
<hateball> !bugs | acer11kubuntu if you are sure that it's actual bugs:
<ubottu> acer11kubuntu if you are sure that it's actual bugs:: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<acer11kubuntu> Well, if I run anything that changes resolution while it runs (e.g., NJam game, or Grim Fandango, or many other games), it apparently rearranges my desktop icons in the background to 'fit' the temporary resolution, then they are all bollixed up when exiting the program.
<acer11kubuntu> They're resized and rearranged, often overlapping each other, reduced to miniscule size or otherwise changed. Very frustrating, I often have to take 30-40 minutes to get them all back to normail.
<acer11kubuntu> Happens whether desktop are locked or not. Effectively renders the machine practically unusable for me.
<acer11kubuntu> desktop=desktop widgets
<acer11kubuntu> As I said, Plasma 4 did NOT do this. I could run the game in question and after exiting, desktop is still the same.
<acer11kubuntu> So, not sure if that's a 'bug', but it's definitely a significant deficiency in the desktop's behavior and really hurts usability (for me, but I can't be the only person who wants to play the occasional game on Linux).
<hateball> acer11kubuntu: Oh, well maybe you could ask in #plasma before filing a bug
<hateball> I dont use any desktop plasmoids at all, and I play all games in native res or windowed so can't say I've seen the behavior
<acer11kubuntu> Thanks for the input!
<chinmoy> hateball: it might sound silly but anyways what are plasmoids?
<hateball> chinmoy: well things like "folder view"
<hateball> chinmoy: "applets"
<hateball> "thingamajigs"
<hateball> the addons to display a clock, or cpu temp or whatever
<chinmoy> hateball: now that made things clear..thanx:)
<chinmoy> hateball: is it possible in plasma 5 to set wallpaper of the desktop directly from context menu of an image file?
<hateball> chinmoy: Nothing by default
<chinmoy> hateball: is there any plugin or commad line tool available?
<hateball> chinmoy: afaik there is no proper way to set a wallpaper for plasma using cli
<hateball> you can do ugly hacks like inserting the path to the image in the .plasmarc and then reloading plasmashell
<chinmoy> so there isn't any proper development going on for this feature?
<Aleksejs> Hey, I have a problem with kscreenlocker after plasma update. When I restart my PC I see a new lock screen which is buggy but works. But when I lock screen I see old lock screen which does nothing when I enter my password. I can't kill screen locker process, I can only log in as guest or hard reset a PC. But I can log in on tty.
<yossarianuk> hi - is plasma 5.6.5 going to be in backports ?
<acheronuk> think clivejo was looking to stage it
<mparillo> It is already in staging for YY
<yossarianuk> cool cheers
<acheronuk> for xenial, hopefully soon
<yossarianuk> yes, running xenial thanks
<abhishek__> will it ship with a new qt version?
<acheronuk> abhishek__: what exactly? and which qt do you mean?
<abhishek__> qt 5.6, kde 5.7 requires that version.
<acheronuk> in yakkety, hopefully yes, eventually. ubuntu devs are working on Qt 5.6 for that anyway
<abhishek__> what about xenial?
<acheronuk> in xenial could be more tricky, as QT 5.6 backported may break things already in the main archive done with Qt 5.5
<abhishek__>  acheronuk yeah, kde 5.7 has some useful bug fixes. I was curious if it will be for xenial given the situation you mentioned.
<acheronuk> abhishek__: I'm doing a test build of QT 5.6.1 in a ppa for xenial, to see what can be done with it and what breaks
<acheronuk> that is as far as I know at the moment.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<abhishek__> acheronuk, great, thanks.
<acheronuk> you can try neon? they don't have to worry about breaking canonical's toys as much ;)
<abhishek__> Okay, will try.
<acheronuk> that was a tentative suggestion rather than a recommendation. it's not for everyone, so read up on what's it's about before you do.
<cuckoo> I just installed Kubuntu 16.04 on my desktop PC, but neither my USB mouse nor my USB keyboard are working. They did in the live mode... I tried a PS/2 keyboard and it is working, but not a PS/2 mouse. Any recommendation
<cuckoo> recommendation
<cuckoo> I just installed Kubuntu 16.04 on my desktop PC, but neither my USB Keyboard nor my USB mouse are working, although they did in the live mode... A PS/2 keyboard is working, but a PS/2 mouse. any suggestions?
<cuckoo> I already tried updating my system
<BluesKaj> try upgrading as well, cuckoo , also check input devices in systemsettings
<bit0> hi, does a program to delete metadates from pictures?
<cuckoo> I tried upgrading as well, it didn´t help. And I also couldn´t find a solution in the system settings...
<bit0> of*
<rattking> bit0: 'exiftool -all= foo.jpg' would remove all exif metadata
<bit0> is it a program?
<rattking> yes in the libimage-exiftool-perl package
<bit0> I cannot find it on the store of kubuntu
<lethu> bit0: do "sudo apt install libimage-exiftool-perl"
<lethu> in aterminal
<bit0> already do it.
<bit0> how I lunch the program?
<lethu> bit0: as rattking said, in a terminal enter "exiftool -all= foo.jpg" where foo is the name of your file
<bit0> ok, thanks
<lethu> bit0: yw
<bit0> can I do the same with more than one file?
<bit0> at the same time
<lethu> bit0: put all your files in the same location then replace "foo.jpg" by "*.jpg"
<bit0> ok
<bit0> is * the name of the folder?
<lethu> bit0: * means whatever the files are named they shall be edited
<bit0> and so how I type it on the terminal, if my folder has the name Wallpapers
<bit0> I think, first I move to there with cd
<lethu> bit0: the simplest way is to navigate to that folder in the terminal
<bit0> thank you
<lethu> then enter the comand
<lethu> bit0: np
<bit0> How I change my imput metod of the keyboard from English, to Spanish, cuz I have no accent mark
<bit0> right now
<bit0> ok, np. I am ok
<viewer|61278> Hi, does anybody know how to activate and configure the screensaver in kubuntu 16.04?
<Guest35429> 8
<lethu> viewer|61278: System settings > Power management
<viewer|61278> Thank you, lethu, I do not have any screen saver options in the Power management dialogue, though...
<lethu> viewer|61278: do you have a "Screen Energy Saving" option under "Energy Saving"?
<viewer|61278> Positive, but it only turns off the screen.  I am looking for a way to enable either a slideshow or some animations when the screen-timeout occurs.
<lethu> viewer|61278: then you should install xscreensaver then run its setup, it's an option among others
<viewer|61278> Thank you, lethu, that brought me much closer to what I want to do, but it produces several errors and still does not seem to have a slideshow of locally saved images as an option (unless I missed it).
<lethu> viewer|61278: can you pastebin the errors
<lethu> viewer|61278: as to the slideshow I wouldn't know, been a long while since I used xscreensaver
<viewer|61278> 1.: During installation (using apt-get install): "Warning: stopping snapd.service, but it can still be activated by: snapd.socket".   When launching the screensaver for the first time, it posts (in a dialogue box):"Warning: The XScreenSaver daemon doesn't seem to be running on display "0". Launch it now?"  Options are "Cancel" and "OK"
<lethu> viewer|61278: you should chose "Ok"
<viewer|61278> Awesome.  Thank you!  You have been way more helpful than anything I found on the web about this issue!  I don't understand why xscreensaver is not part of kde by default anymore.  Thanks again!
<lethu> viewer|61278: glad I could help
<Irish_Canon> anyone have any luck converting a .dd file to .vmdk
<andreas_> hi
<ret2libc_> hi. i'm using konsole with the Solarized Dark theme, but i'm noticing it's somehow weird. When I use `ls` the directories are not very different from normal files. the color seems almost the same.
<AciD`> ok that's it
<AciD`> I give up
<AciD`> latest news in kubuntu world (after outputting ~500,000 lines of useless log in .xsession-errors every 2 hours !?), every now and then (approx. 10 seconds), my mouse cursor is positionned on top of the dolphin icon in the icon only taskbar.
<AciD`> wtf
<AciD`> a reboot did not solve that 'feature'
<AciD`> seems like it's not the dolphin icon that my mouse cursor like, but just this specific coordinates (I removed said dolphin icon just to see if that was the source of the problem)
<lethu> AciD`: which graphics card?
<lethu> Amd or nVidia?
<AciD`> lethu -> I haven't updated my driver for weeks, and this just started. Also, AMD open-source driver
<lethu> AciD`: also which Kubuntu version?
<AciD`> 16.04
<AciD`> with kubuntu-ppa backport
<lethu> AciD`: maybe it's time to update your driver
<AciD`> just like that?
<AciD`> not really stable for a lts hum?
<lethu> AciD`: see if it fixes the problem, maybe a kernel update broke the driver
<AciD`> I did upgraded some package this morning, but I don't recall seeing any kernel related one
<AciD`> and that was hours before seeing this bs
<AciD`> I never ever saw a mouse problem like that, in decades, it's really, really weird
<AciD`> oh my, I feel dumb
<AciD`> ..
<AciD`> the wind made my graphic tablet pen fall on top of said graphic tablet which was covered with a stack of sheet
<AciD`> it still worked.
 * AciD` hides in shame
<lethu> AciD`: I feel you
<AciD`> well, I nuked some stuff during 'debugging' this, time to put those back in :x
<lethu> :)
<AciD`> ah, and of course the icon-only taskbar never picks up any application that do not already have a launcher in it
<AciD`> oh well, no more dolphin launcher in that...
<ret2libc> guys don't you usually use solarized theme in konsole? it looks really bad on my installation, with colors for directory that are the same as normal files :( does this happen to anyone else? on fedora it works great :(
#kubuntu 2016-06-23
<_jam> some apps are occasionally not displaying text. I think it only happens after resuming from a suspend, though I can't be sure
<_jam> my google-fu is failing me. restarting the app doesn't help
<_jam> restarting the computer does, but that's not so helpful
<_jam> running 16.04
<viewer|83942> Is Kubuntu 12.04 still supported?
<krytarik> viewer|83942: Yes, till April next year still.
<viewer|83942> Yay
<viewer|83942> I hope they don't push the change to systemd down to previous releases like Microsoft to Windows 7 for Telemetry
<krytarik> Change the init system of a stable release?  Not really.
<viewer|1932> hello
<ChetManly> hey since the driver manager, jockey is broken on my system, and my gui keeps freezing, how do I install the prop. drivers with muon or something
<JohnDroid> hello! When is the next kubuntu podcast planned?
<JunkHunk> hello. how do I upgrade from 14.04.4 to 15.04 LTS?
<JunkHunk> I cannot find the upgrade button anywhere
<hateball> !ltsupgrade | JunkHunk
<ubottu> JunkHunk: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<JunkHunk> oh
<JunkHunk> but
<JunkHunk> will I be able to bypass the 15.04?
<JunkHunk> oh
<JunkHunk> sorry i missed
<JunkHunk> no 15.04 LTS
<JunkHunk> okay but...wikipedia says that 16.04 LTS is already available since 2016-04.21
<JunkHunk> ah
<JunkHunk> but not the automatic update got it
<hateball> yes
<hateball> you can force it, at your own peril
<hateball> (I'd wait)
<JunkHunk> okay then
<JohnDroid> Hi! Someone know when the next kubuntu podcast will be aired?
<ret2libc> JohnDroid: just out of curiosity: what do they talk about usually in those podcasts?
<JohnDroid> ret2libc: they talk about what they are working on. They share their screen and showcase some of the new features in kde. They talk about what's going on in the KDE world. It's a bit long to follow and I hope future episode will be more professional, cause now it's amateur
<JohnDroid> ret2libc: they gives some feedback
<JohnDroid> ret2libc: you can read some of the shownotes.  https://goo.gl/jQltkq  https://goo.gl/v6xLxm
<ret2libc> JohnDroid: i see! thanks
<ret2libc> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=364660
<ubottu> KDE bug 364660 in general "coloured ls command doesn't have different colours for directories and files in "Solarized Dark" theme" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<Guest87969> Whenever I click on the play button in vlc after pausing, I hear a crackling sound for small duration. I also hear at the startup. Any suggestions?(Kubuntu 16.04)
<lethu> Guest87969: try launching vlc through a terminal
<lethu> Guest87969: and wathch for feedback
<lethu> watch*
<Guest87969> lethu, output http://paste.ubuntu.com/17738362/
<Guest87969> please check
<lethu> Guest87969: try removing the "libvdpau-va-gl" package
<Guest87969> lethu, can't find it. dpkg -l | grep libvdpau-va-gl gives nothing
<lethu> Guest87969: try installing it then
<Guest87969> which lib is it a part of?
<lethu> cracklingsound: there should be a package named libvdpau-va-gl1
<yossarianuk> I'm loving the fact that multiple monitor hot plugging works really well in Plasma 5.6.x !
<yossarianuk> seems flawless now
<hateball> seems, being the keyword
<hateball> As there are still plenty of bugs both in Plasma and Qt. But yes, it works a lot better than stock 16.04 at any rate
<YankDownUnder> ...almost "Mac"-ish... ;)
<ankiwi> Multimonitor with kubuntu is the easiest thing I've ever dealt with.
<g105b> Many task launcher / switchers have the ability to switch or launch the task using keyboard shortcuts, but I can't figure out how to do this with kubuntu panels. Preferably I would like to press SUPER+1 through SUPER+9 to perform a click on the launcher that corresponds to that number. Is this possible to set up?
<JohnDroid> Would it be possible in the future to download the iso file over HTTPS?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<canada3> hello
<BluesKaj> hi canada3
<canada3> how are you  doing BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> good thanks, canada3, and you?
<canada3> doing well! Just installed 15.10 for the first time a couple days ago, and I think it is just fantastic. Especially Plasma, holy cow!
<canada3> I do have a question, that I am hoping is a simple fix. On Fedora they have an option to right click in any folder and say "Open in Terminal". Is this possible on Kubuntu? I use that feature a lot
<s_20> uh, well, right click, actions, open in terminal (or similar)
<canada3> so I did find that option
<canada3> however, it only works on that folder specifically, when I go to another location, I have to add it to the list again
<canada3> if that makes sense
<BluesKaj> canada3, add it to the list?
<canada3> is there a native way to screenshot in kubuntu?
<canada3> I can show you
<BluesKaj> prtscn key should do it
<canada3> hmm
<canada3> now dolphin is crashing when I select actions
<canada3> just a moment
<BluesKaj> .then upload to imgur
<canada3> Think I am going to have to reboot
<canada3> dolphin is not playing nice
<acheronuk> on right click, under 'actions' I have 'open terminal here'
<dbrom> i installed dropbox on a kubuntu system and not it wont load the GUI... any ideas y that happened
<Nani_Dragon> how did you install it?
<soee> dbrom: try launching it from Krunner
<soee> ALT + F2, and type: dropbox , ENTER
<BluesKaj> dbrom, like this ?  https://www.nixternal.com/kde-and-dropbox/
<soee> or open Kicker search for shortcut and click on it
<genii> heh, nixternal. Haven't seen him for ages
<Nani_Dragon> Anyone know of a good tool that will allow me to take quick screenshots and automatically upload them and give me a link?
<genii> !info shutter | Nani_Dragon
<ubottu> Nani_Dragon: shutter (source: shutter): feature-rich screenshot program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.93.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1379 kB, installed size 17230 kB
<Nani_Dragon> genii, weird, I am trying to install that from the software center and it keeps telling me that I cant because I have not authenticated
<ModManMatt> hey guys im having trouble with my kubuntu install is it better to use the older version?
<Nani_Dragon> This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided
<genii> Nani_Dragon: Have you tried form Muon Discover instead?
<soee> just use Spectacle -> button Export Image -> Share -> Imgur
<soee> ModManMatt: what problem
<Nani_Dragon> what is that genii ?
<soee> Nani_Dragon: [20:47] <soee> just use Spectacle -> button Export Image -> Share -> Imgur
<ModManMatt> getting lots of errors that system is broken
<Nani_Dragon> I am in Muon Discover at the moment
<genii> soee: Is that in Wily? That is the release this user is on
<soee> ModManMatt: on Xenial ?
<Nani_Dragon> is Spectacle built in?
<ModManMatt> canyt update or runn lots of apps seems like permissions all messed iup im running the newer 6 version
<soee> why are you on Wily oO
<soee> ModManMatt: sudo apt -f install
<genii> Nani_Dragon: So no, disregard the Spectacle remark in this case
<ModManMatt> Malformed entry 54 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list (Component)
<ModManMatt> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ModManMatt> E: Malformed entry 54 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list (Component)
<soee> Wily EOL is July 2016
<ModManMatt> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ModManMatt> cant perform any admin commands it seems
<soee> ModManMatt: install pastebinit
<soee> than: sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<ModManMatt> roger
<soee> and paste link here pls
<ModManMatt> i cant even open stores now it says my configuration may be broken
<ModManMatt> install ./pastebinit
<soee> well than check what is on line 54 in /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> soee: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list also works ;)
<soee> :D
<soee> not if he can't install it
<ModManMatt> nop cant eoither :(
<ModManMatt> guess its time for a backup and reinstall
<ModManMatt> was first install was bound to screw it up somehow
<ModManMatt> question is should i use older version of kubuntu or latest version
<ModManMatt> ill do more reading next time i want to start ploaying with permssions on stuff lol
<ModManMatt> but yeah i think this thing is fudged
<soee> use Xenial atm. It is LTS, has latest Plasma etc.
<ModManMatt> Xenial? got a link?
<ModManMatt> this is old mac mini so need something good for old 32 bit setup
<BluesKaj> noticed that if one uses the command : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nameofppa-ppa/name , the ppa shows up in the packagemanger gui like muon's settings>configure software sources, but not in the sources.list
<soee> !download ModManMatt
<soee> !download | ModManMatt
<ubottu> ModManMatt: Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<ModManMatt> finaly got in soiurces list its empty
<genii> BluesKaj: It makes an unique entry usually in a separate file under the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   directory
<ModManMatt> ok i see ubuntu web xenial
<BluesKaj> oh right genii .doh! ..my memory fails me again
<soee> rofl that link is brone :/
<soee> working one: http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<ModManMatt> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/web/ubuntu xenial main
<ModManMatt> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/web/ubuntu xenial main
<ModManMatt> should i get ver 16 or 15?
<genii> ModManMatt: sed '54q;d' /etc/apt/sources.list
<ModManMatt> not sure what you mena genie
<genii> ModManMatt: What I mean is for you to type in, exactly: sed '54q;d' /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> ModManMatt: In Konsole or other terminal program, and then tell us what the result of that command is
<genii> BTW that upubuntu PPA has no packages for anything later than Quantal
<genii> The command will tell us what is in that file on the 54th line
<yofel> !download
<ubottu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<yofel> there we go
 * genii makes sure yofel gets a fresh beverage
<yofel> :D
 * BluesKaj breaks the cooler open
<ModManMatt> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu Extras
<ModManMatt> just gonna backup and reinstall anyway it needs it to much crap everwhere from me gettting use to this os
<Nani_Dragon> I am having issues installing comics into the plasma comic widget, is there a trick or something?
<Nani_Dragon> I added it to the desktop, and when I click configure, and get comics, nothing happens
<soee> Nani_Dragon: did you used the button to download some comics ?
<soee> by defautl there are not installed i think, you have to download some and check the checkbox for dowloaded items to use them
<Nani_Dragon> Weird, it would not let me download any
<Nani_Dragon> when I clicked get comics, nothing happened
<Nani_Dragon> however,  I found some comics in the software center
<Nani_Dragon> added them there, and now it works
<user|38837> Hello, I just downloaded Kubuntu to a DVD, but how do I load it on my PC? I tried to open the disc but Windows 10 asks me which app I want to us to opne it
<soee> user|38837: set boot priority in BIOS to CD/DVD
<soee> than Kubuntu will boot from CD/DVD and you will be able to test/install it
<soee> !livesession
<user|38837> I don't know how to do that. Sorry. How do i get to the BIOS?
<soee> you usually press F2 or F12 when computer starts
<soee> !bios
<user|38837> I am working on two PC's, chatting with youy on this one and trying to load Kubuntu on the other.
<user|38837> OK thanks.
<Unit193> soee: Heh, having a bad day botwise aren't you? :P
<soee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD
<soee> prertty good day :)
<user|38837> No I am just forcing myself out of my comfort zone, want to be free of microsoft
<BluesKaj> user|38837, wait for the computer manufacurer's logo page thewre will an instruction about whioch ket to press for the BIOS
<BluesKaj> be\
<BluesKaj> ket=key
<BluesKaj> for example my HP uses F10
<beowuff> Del is also very common.
<user|38837> Hi, thx for help, sorry I was at the other PC. got it going, I used the URL you suggested, all good now, am installing.
<user|38837> So far i am very impressed and pleased. Thank you.
<soee> :)
<user|38837> I am having trouble hooking up my WiFi. I entered all the info in the settings, edit mode but it does not let me save it (OK).
<soee> hmm
<soee> user|38837: and do you have cable connection ?
<user|38837> I right clicked on the wifi icon it said, not connected, I expanded it, a box has 4 tabs, I set up in each tab what I thought was correct, but the OK button is not clcikable.
<user|38837> Yes, i am chatting with you on my other PC with it
<soee> user|38837: can you plug that cable on second PC and add backports ppa and update system ?
<user|38837> It is NetGear Modum
<user|38837> Oh you mean a direct cable link?
<user|38837> Yes I have to locate
<soee> well an option to get internet connection there :D
<soee> if you will have internet connection there type:
<soee> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<soee> sudo apt update
<soee> sudo apt full-upgrade
<user|38837> OK Thx
<user|38837> it configured itself once i connected it. thx
<Nani_Dragon> are you guys using Konversation, or some other program?
<genii> I prefer quassel
<Nani_Dragon> is that terminal based?
<Unit193> Irssi. :>
<soee> konversation :)
<Nani_Dragon> I like konversation, I just need to change the colors...
<bprompt> Nani_Dragon:   many folks prefer xchat, I've used konversation in the past, it wasn't that good, then again, that was a long while back,  you could always use Kvirc, which is what I ended  up uisng back then
<bprompt> erk, not xchat... though is what used, quite good btw, many folks prefer Hexchat these days
<Nani_Dragon> thanks for the top, bprompt. what did you not like about it?
<Nani_Dragon> *tip
<bprompt> Nani_Dragon:     well, it didn't have any colors, as in, coloring each nick's lines, other clients like xchat, do that, and you can track many conversations or threads easy, since you know which color is who
<bprompt> if you liked the "top", you may also like the "right" and "left" =)
<bprompt> Nani_Dragon:     the lines coloring makes a huge difference on a hectic channel
<genii> The main issue with xchat is that it has been pretty much abandonware for a while
<ChetManly> !ssdm
<ChetManly> !sddm
<genii> example... xchat.org.. "Latest News" ..last entry is Aug 28 2010
<ChetManly> what am I looking for?
<genii> !info sddm
<ubottu> sddm (source: sddm): modern display manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.0-1ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 271 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<Nani_Dragon> bprompt: wonder if it does that now. I dont know much about IRC, just learning myself
<ChetManly> is there any other option for 16.04?
<bprompt> ChetManly:   option for ?
<Nani_Dragon> line coloring
<genii> ChetManly: You can still install lightdm-kde-greeter if you prefer that
<bprompt> Nani_Dragon:    I"m thinking so, most irc clients do, is a feature that helps greatly when tracking many nicks or threads
<ChetManly> genii: I dont perfer that but this unfinished sddm is driving me nuts
<bprompt> ChetManly:    what are  you looking for again?
<ChetManly> I like kdm and think it shouldnt have been abandoned until sddm works correctly
<ChetManly> I can use gdm cant I ?
<genii> kdm has not been the default DM for a while now
<ChetManly> I know but I could still use it if I liked
<ChetManly> and I understand why they are getting rid of it .... but
<ChetManly> linux what choice from what I remember
<ChetManly> can I use gdm without dragging the environment here?
<genii> ChetManly: There are many variants of the lightdm. Each flavour has one, for instance. You could install all of them, then just point /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf to point to it
<Unit193> gnome-settings-daemon (>= 3.2), gnome-shell (>= 3.10.1-2~), gnome-session | x-session-manager | x-window-manager | x-terminal-emulator,  no.
<genii> There's also lxdm
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> ChetManly:    what's the issue with sddm? if I may ask
<ChetManly> twinview
<genii> bprompt: For one thing it spans screens
<ChetManly> or multi dispaly
<bprompt> ohhhh... ok
<genii> So for two screens your login area is across the bezel
<bprompt> you could always just use Unity or lxdm
<ChetManly> can cannot set my monitor to be the lgoin screen so I have to turn my tv on to login
<ChetManly> ridiculous
<Nani_Dragon> bprompt: I get what you are saying
<genii> I had a similar proble, since my laptop screen died. i need to have the external as my primary. I just used an xrandr script and pointed lightdm to this
<Nani_Dragon> its hard for me at the moment to follow all these separate conversations
<ChetManly> what is the package ..that used to be called plasma quickaccess for your panel callled again,,, I cannot find it in repos
 * genii wanders off to do chores for about 30 minutes
<bprompt> Nani_Dragon:    and this channel isn't that busy, I've been in channels with around 300 folks and about 15 of them talking at the same time, and the screen scrolls constantly, there it makes a huge difference :)
<ChetManly> its like folder view except interactive
<ChetManly> Nani_Dragon: change your color scheme
<ChetManly> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-quickaccess
<ChetManly> why isnt this in the repos ?
<ChetManly> it is by FAR the best panel folder access widget
<bprompt> hmmm well....  dunno, I've never used it myself, I odn't see it for 16.04, so it was likely removed
<ChetManly> everything always has to be lightweight
<ChetManly> like who installs kde to be lightweight
<ChetManly> lightdm and the rest.... hands up, whos installing kde on their watch
<ChetManly> facepalm
<ChetManly> the days of 16 GB of ram and dedicated gpus and stuff...
<ChetManly> fail
<ChetManly> kubuntu eye candy edition ftw
<ChetManly> netbooks are dead
<ChetManly> im surprised konversation made it in
<ChetManly> plasma quick access and the back button for the kmenu kicker are the two coolest small eye candy things missing
<ChetManly> breadcrumbs... thats easy navigate...
<ChetManly> to*
<Nani_Dragon> ChetManly: do you have a recommendation for color scheme?
<ModManMatt> and im back with a fresh install
#kubuntu 2016-06-24
<kiti> hi evrybody
<kiti> is there intel hd graphics driver for kubuntu 16.04?
<kiti> on intel web site the latest version of ubuntu is 15.10
<kiti> for intel drivers
<soee> !intel
<kiti> i915 driver for ubuntu
<Guest82> hi
<spritzikowski> where can I get ubuntu-dvd for direct install beneth windows in germany/essen
<Wiz-TDD> Hi
<Wiz-TDD> I'm having a problem with my Kubuntu 16.04 since a few weeks/updates, my numeric keypad is not working anymore
<Wiz-TDD> (tested ok on my 14.04)
<Wiz-TDD> anyone aware of such an issue ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> !rkhunter
<BluesKaj> !info rkhunter
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-5 (xenial), package size 193 kB, installed size 984 kB
<ModManMatt> there we go
<ModManMatt> hey guys need a bit of ghelp figuring out how to smb share i am turning this linux server into a shared storage for our windows network
<BluesKaj> ModManMatt, install samba and set your share options for the directory in file/ properties
<ModManMatt> i did that part i dont see anything in windows yet though
<BluesKaj> ModManMatt, have you run the network/add network folder wizard in dolphin
<BluesKaj> ?
<ModManMatt> no
<ModManMatt> ok wizard is up
<ModManMatt> webdev, ftp, microsft, ssh
<BluesKaj> microsoft for the windows pcs
<BluesKaj> ssh for any linux pcs
<ModManMatt> name, server, folder
<theteju> hey guys,, CAn anyone help me to get my soundcard working ? I am on Kubuntu 14.04.4 32 bit version.
<ModManMatt> i wanted to go the other way though i want the windows pc to access the linux shared folder
<BluesKaj> thewn install Putty in windows
<ModManMatt> wow putty reALY?
<ModManMatt> setup like a sftp?
<BluesKaj> it's actually ssh
<theteju> kernel 4.2.0-38-generic
<BluesKaj> anyway , i have to go , my lawnmower awaits
<BluesKaj> BBL
<ModManMatt> lol ok thanks for clarifiying
<BuddyButterfly> hi
<jimarvan> hello :)
<BuddyButterfly> Kubuntu xenial still not working out of the box with kvm and virt-manager.
<BuddyButterfly> jsut downloaded the iso and started it from iso.
<BuddyButterfly> screen stays black.
<BuddyButterfly> same was with 15.10.
<BuddyButterfly> vm has default configuration with spice, etc.
<jimarvan> ye I heard reports about VM problems
<jimarvan> did you check the forums?
<BuddyButterfly> no, just wanted to report.
<BuddyButterfly> have no time for this.
<jimarvan> Alright
<BuddyButterfly> will use xubuntu.... works.
<BuddyButterfly> at least in the VMs.
<jimarvan> fair enough :)
<BuddyButterfly> on hardware I use only Kubunt :-)
<BuddyButterfly> but will check with virtualbox right now also....
<BuddyButterfly> jimarvan: ok, runs up on virtualbox. though, only with 1024x768.
<BuddyButterfly> but I know, there is a trick to increase resolution and to get it to work with VB.
<jimarvan> ye
<jimarvan> you have to install the virtualbox client package
<jimarvan> the addon, to make it work properly with resolutions
<BuddyButterfly> ah, install in livecd...
<BuddyButterfly> right, will be saved in ram.... good idea to test.
<jimarvan> :)
<jimarvan> dont use the ubuntu one
<jimarvan> use the virtualbox one
<BuddyButterfly> argh...
<BuddyButterfly> ah, have to add second cd ....
<jimarvan> xD
<jimarvan> no you dont :P
<jimarvan> just go to virtualbox
<jimarvan> on the tools menu i think
<jimarvan> you got the option to install the addon packages
<jimarvan> it will remove the cd drive and replace it with the virtualbox iso :)
<jimarvan> sudo ./VboxLinuxAdditions.run
<jimarvan> and you are ready to go :0
<jimarvan> (or something like that, cant remember exactly the name)
<jimarvan> also sudo apt-get install dkms prior
<jimarvan> just in case
<BuddyButterfly> ok, .....
<jimarvan> come in private :D
<jimarvan> and I'll help
<Wiz-TDD> hi
<Wiz-TDD> I'm on kubuntu 16.04 and since a few updates, my numeric keypad is not working anymore. Anyone heard of such an issue ? Still works fine on my kubuntu 14.04
<soee> hmm nope :/
<soee> try keyboard layout, maybe it chnged or something ?
<Wiz-TDD> i did already
<Wiz-TDD> i can try with foreign layouts (i'm french)
<Wiz-TDD> same with gb layout
<BluesKaj> Wiz-TDD, which keypad, the right hand group or the number keys across the top?
<Wiz-TDD> the right hand group
<BluesKaj> numbers lock ?
<Wiz-TDD> I can lock/unlock (the num led turns on/off when pressing num/lock)
<Wiz-TDD> hmmm no matter if lock on or off, the 2/4/6/8 keys move the mouse pointer
<Wiz-TDD> and 5 is actink like click
<Wiz-TDD> fixed it....
<Wiz-TDD> I feel stupid
<BluesKaj> Wiz-TDD, system settings>input devices>keyboard>hardware>check the turn on numberlock
<Wiz-TDD> there was an option in the mouse config to move the mouse with keypad
<Wiz-TDD> input devices > mouse >mouse move > uncheck move the mouse with the keyboard
<Wiz-TDD> (not sure the exact item names as mine is in ffrench
<BluesKaj> Wiz-TDD, that's not the setting I was referring to, I repeat : system settings>input devices>keyboard>hardware>check the turn on numberlock
<BluesKaj> whatever that may be in french
<Wiz-TDD> with the setting I referred to, it is now fixed and working the way I want :)
<Wiz-TDD> the setting you mentionned is there to set whether the numeric keypad is activated or not at startup
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...simple is best
<Wiz-TDD> yeah I leant the "KISS" principle when working in a US company ;)
<NozePRDN> Hi all, i search the channel for kubuntu fr ? help please =)
<dax> ubottu: fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dax> (#kubuntu-fr goes to #ubuntu-fr)
<NozePRDN> @dax Thank's
#kubuntu 2016-06-25
<Guest97794> I just got a new SSD. What is the best way to move my installation to it and is there anything special I should do about my SSD before?
<User9812> I'm using Kubuntu 14.04. I'm having trouble removing kde-telepathy. I tried removing the package, using this command "sudo apt-get purge kde-telepathy". Apt-Get told me the purge of the package was successful. But after logging in and out and after rebooting, kde-telepathy is still showing up in my System Tray. Any ideas?
<User9812> I'll remain on this channel for awhile, in case anyone has an idea. I'll return later to check for any response.
<abhishek> how can I use ubuntu one on kubuntu 16.04
<lethu> abhishek: you mean Gnome?
<abhishek> lethu, no
<abhishek> ubuntu one is cloud storage like dropbox
<musca> abhishek: The Ubuntu One Files Services have been closed  http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<abhishek> musca, oh :/
<abhishek> any free google drive clients for ubuntu?
<musca> abhishek: Major new features in GNOME 3.18 include: Google Drive integration in Files (aka Nautilus)
<abhishek> musca, Sorry isn't gnome another desktop like kde. How can I use it in kde?
<lethu> abhishek: https://www.thefanclub.co.za/overgrive
<abhishek> lethu, paid :/
<lethu> abhishek: really?
<abhishek> lethu, there's 15 day paid trail period.
<musca> abhishek: yes, gnome is a desktop. I (mis)understood you widened your question to "ubuntu".
<abhishek> musca, oh, anyway to use it with kde
<lethu> abhishek: too bad :s
<lordievader> Good morning
<RtMFaerie> good morning.
<lordievader> Hey RtMFaerie
<user|31459> hello there . I want to mount a sd card on my computer , but i want to put it back in my mobile after the prozess . What shall I do ?
<lethu> user|31459: are you on a laptop?
<user|31459> yes
<lethu> user|31459: have you plugged it in already?
<user|31459> no
<user|31459> i dont want to do anything wrong
<user|31459> because it can be that my mobile wont accept the card after the prozess
<lethu> user|31459: plug it in, it won't be mounted right away, you will be prompted about doing so
<user|31459> ok and then ?
<lethu> user|31459: then unmount it via the hardware menu you have mounted it with
<lethu> user|31459: when you are done
<user|31459> thanks
<lethu> user|31459: np
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<rexsumego> hola
<rexsumego> or hi
<rexsumego> or hej
<BluesKaj> ok  hey
<BluesKaj> hi OerHeks
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<JohnDroid> Hello
<JohnDroid> LibreOffice in kubuntu 16.04 repo is Version: 5.1.3.2. How to stay uptodate with latest libreoffice release ?
<william_> howde folks. Can anyone recommend a good book on Linux/ubuntu to read for beginners?
<BluesKaj> !read
<BluesKaj> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<abhishek> Stuck at this bug, please help. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1588428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588428 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI bus error on startup while booting into login screen (Kubuntu 16.04)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> abhishek, can you boot from a shell ?
<BluesKaj> vt/tty
<abhishek> BluesKaj, Sorry you have to explain more I am a bit new
<abhishek> ctrl+alt+f7?
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+F1-F6, for VT, ctl+alt+F7 opens the desktop
<abhishek> BluesKaj, sry, yes. Okay, what after ctrl+alt+f1?
<abhishek> BluesKaj, I can boot into kde also. Do you want me to check something?
<BluesKaj> so why the bug notice if you can boot into kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ?
<Khaotic> ^
<abhishek> BluesKaj, it slows down the startup. Without the kernel parameter added, it creates unlimited logs.
<abhishek> it takes like 3 mins to boot.
<abhishek> BluesKaj, The original post and this comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1588428/comments/13 describe the bug better.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588428 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI bus error on startup while booting into login screen (Kubuntu 16.04)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<abhishek> Sorry should have mentioned it clearly before.
<BluesKaj> abhishek, yes just posting a bug url or a pastebin error doesn't help because we need to know the circumstances
<abhishek> BluesKaj, Please ask I sure what information is lacking.
<abhishek> I *am not sure
<BluesKaj> I had a similar problem a while ago and it turned out that my outbosrd drive uuid entry wasn't set properly in /etc/fstab
<abhishek> In short, I get weird errors on boot, it slows down the startup. It creates infinite logs when I am booted into kde. I can fix the log thing by adding a kernel parameter but the startup is still slow.
<BluesKaj> any other os partitions or drives ?
<BluesKaj> OS
<abhishek> BluesKaj, yes, windows 10
<abhishek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17866730/
<BluesKaj> does windows boot normally?
<abhishek> BluesKaj, ^ fstab output
<abhishek> BluesKaj, yeah, windows is fine
<abhishek> by fine I mean in booting. In general it is shitty OS :p.
<abhishek> *a
<jimarvan> +1 xD
<abhishek> BluesKaj, does fstab suggest anything to you?
<BluesKaj> abhishek, not sure but your fstab looks ok. dunno if adding a windows ntfs entry would help or not
<BluesKaj> abhishek, I'm not suggesting you do so, but I got des up with kernel module bugs with my gpu modules so i installed the 4.6.2 kernel...now all is well. It's a bit drastic, but it worked
<BluesKaj> fed up
<BluesKaj> if you decide to try it install the mainline kernel
#kubuntu 2016-06-26
<elezium> Hi.  Anyone using KDE on a high dpi laptop?
<elezium> (Dell xps, for example)
<soee_> nope
<soee_> have Inspiron :)
<elezium> :/  Display scaling doesn't work too well.  no biggie, Gnome works ok
<soee_> did you playes with DPI settings in system settings ?
<elezium> I could tweak it by setting the fonts size / dpi yheah
<elezium> it's just time consuming  (and I'm lazy)
<soee_> ;D
<zapper791> hello?
<soee_> hiho
<zapper791> was hoping someone could help me identify the cause of a recurring full system hang
<soee_> are you doing anything special?
<zapper791> yes, was actually playing Ark on Steam. Some point about 1 hour in everything hangs. /var/log/syslog always shows a restart of 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' just before hard reset
<soee_> are you on 16.04 ?
<zapper791> 14.04
<zapper791> I reinstalled network-manager and plasma-nm, but no fix
<soee_> well i can't help you, i'm on 16.04
<soee_> you should update to
<soee_> 14.04 ubntu support ends in august
<zapper791> yeah, I know.
<soee_> so it is recommended to jump to 16.04
<zapper791> all right
<elien> Hola... alguien que me apoye, los efectos de mi escritorio por alguna razon se deshabilitaron. Lampara magina, ventanas transparentes. Uso kubuntu 16.04
<soee_> !es | elien
<ubottu> elien: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<abhishek> Is there something called  Storage Service Manager in kubuntu 16.04. I am reading it online, but can't find it in my syste,
<abhishek> *m
<abhishek> ?
<ahoneybun> abhishek: your in the right room here, some people are asleep
<ahoneybun> but I don't know about a Storage Service Manager
<ahoneybun> soee_: in here
<abhishek> ahoneybun,  https://plus.google.com/+FredRichards/posts/jWdbefGNeCr https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/513182-KDE5-Storage-Service-Manager-ownCloud
<ahoneybun> seems to be a openSUSE thing maybe?
<ahoneybun> or from ownCloud
<abhishek> ahoneybun, not from ownCloud. Maybe opensuse, I am slightly confused I thought it was kde feature across distros
<soee_> sudo apt install storageservicemanager
<ahoneybun> thanks for hoping in here soee_
<ahoneybun> and please don't Unit193 XD
 * Unit193 scratches head.
<abhishek> soee_, thanks!! Trying it out
<abhishek> soee_, it shows me http://imgur.com/feZqzcf
<abhishek> After authenticating the google drive account. Any ideas?
<soee_> no idea, i never used that
<wagnerfilho> helloooo
<soee_> hiho
<furiouspenguin> Hello, Im trying to install aditional drivers (for my graphic card)  but the driver manager seems to be brocken, I cant refresh the list and he isns even searching.
<furiouspenguin> *isnt
<mas886> I'm getting this error when updating: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-l10n-ca_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1.2~ubuntu16.04~ppa2_all.deb
<mas886> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/ca/LC_SCRIPTS/ki18n5/ki18n5.js', which is also in package libkf5i18n-data 5.22.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> mas886: You can force that ;)
<mas886> lordievader: How'
<mas886> lordievader: How?
<lordievader> mas886: With dpkg, you install the package with the '--force-overwrite' flag.
<mas886> lordievader: I wasn't installing anything I wasusing the update manager.
<amichair> what's the policy on backporting kde releases to 16.04?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lordievader> mas886: I know, but that is the way to overcome that error ;)
<mas886> lordievader: I'm a bit lost never had to use dpkg,how should I write this? "dpkg -i kde-l10n-ca --force-overwrite" doesn0t work
<chinmoy> anyone know how i can start plasmashell(built using normal user) in Xephyr
<lordievader> mas886: Instead of the package name, give the full path to the package, thus: dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-l10n-ca_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1.2~ubuntu16.04~ppa2_all.deb
<mas886> lordievader: Thanks!
<lordievader> No problem ;)
<manjula> can anyone tell me how to register in freenode ?
<BluesKaj> !register | learnthegame
<ubottu> learnthegame: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rpg> What is the right way to get 32-bit support on a 64-bit install?  After enabling multi-arch, stack overflow says use ia32-libs, but that doesn't seem to exist on my kubuntu system.
<rpg> Never mind. Found better answer.
<OerHeks> rpg, as the kernel is multiarch now, install <opackage>:i386 # and run install -f after that to sove problems
<rpg> Thanks.  I found this answer: sudo apt-get install libc6:i386 libncurses5:i386 libstdc++6:i386
<rpg> that was enough to get me going.
<OerHeks> oke
<rpg> OerHeks: Thanks!
<rpg> I'd love to be able to update the wrong answer but.... not enough rep on SE
#kubuntu 2017-06-19
<sura> any body in?
<anitahegerland> i'm here
<anitahegerland> oh damn it
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<user|30294> hello every one
<user|30294> i am new to kubuntu i want to reset the menu bar it messed up , anybody can help me?
<lordievader> user|30294: Do you mean the menu or the taskbar?
<user|30294> taskbar
<BluesKaj> aka the panel, perhaps?
<lordievader> user|30294: Rightclick -> Panel options -> Add panel -> Default panel
 * lordievader sigh
<BluesKaj> yeah, no instant gratification or a poor connection
<lordievader> user|30294: Rightclick -> Panel options -> Add panel -> Default panel
<user|30294> ok
<user|30294> let me try
<user|30294> :)
<user|30294> thank you lordievader
<user|30294> you are a life saver :)
<lordievader> user|30294: No problem.
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem with Telepathy / IM messages-acounts. When I start "Instant Messenger Conctacts", I always get a message about no IM accounts being configured. When I click on "yes" to do that now, I can add accounts in the next window, but I can't configure them. After using okay on that configureation window, it seems my account isn't made known to Telepathy, so I can't go online or do anything.
<IrcsomeBot> Dallas Bates was added by: Dallas Bates
<denza252> hi, is there a way to change the file extensions of a group of files in dolphin?
<denza252> like I want to change a bunch of header files to be .hpp instead of .h
<akjsdfhasd> Hu
<akjsdfhasd> Hi
<akjsdfhasd> Kubuntu doesn't recognize my external monitors native resolution
<akjsdfhasd> How Can I fix that
<Guest4626> Hi there, do anyone knows is the kde-baseapps-bin pkg still provides kde 4 apps on zesty?
<Guest4626> I'm getting segment fault when opening kdialog in any chromium based browser. Got totally no idea why this happens.
<acheronuk> install the kdialog package. it's now separate
<EvilRoey> HI
<EvilRoey> why the fuck
<EvilRoey> why. the. fucki.
<EvilRoey> every time I install Kubuntu, I get a new surprise.
<EvilRoey> now I get this persistent problem with it spitting out dmesg problems at me on bootup (this is an installation to a new machine)
<EvilRoey> lordievader: ^
<EvilRoey> lordievader: I had solved it earlier by booting from USB with the kernel param "pci=noaer"
<EvilRoey> lordievader: and it rebooted fine after installation... but then after I locked the screen, it wouldn't respond to any input at all
<EvilRoey> lordievader: and when I rebooted that with a sysreq-b, I get this dmesg spitting out this error again
#kubuntu 2017-06-20
<Roey> hi
<Roey> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Intel-Skylake-Multi-Screen-Woes
<Roey> why the shit is this still happening nearly a fucking year later?
<lordievader[m]> Roey: Please watch your language.
<lordievader[m]> And what error are you talking about?
<IrcsomeBot3> Dallas was removed by: Dallas
<Roey> lordievader: apparently multi-monitor with intel skylake doesn't work
<lordievader> So I've read, luckily, for me, on kerbylake it aint a problem.
<hateball> derpy lake
<lordievader> The nvidia + intel is still quite crappy though -.-
<Roey> lordievader: ah
<Roey> lordievader: aparently it's been an issue for a year now with skylake and multi-monitor
<lordievader[m]> New stuff and Linux, always a party.
<Roey> this is egregious though, it's been an issue for a year now
<Roey> more than a year even
<Roey> lordievader: sigh, agreed
<Roey> lordievader: btw, I had a hell of a time yesterday getting kubuntu working on my new workstation
<Roey> 1) Ihad to create that fat32 EFI partition (didn't know that!)
<Roey> 2) ... eh, don't remember the rest.
<Roey> Installing Linux on this workstation was like stepping on a field of rakes
<Roey> every. little. (effing) thing
<Roey> every litttle thing was a huge issue
<lordievader[m]> Ah, uefi
<lordievader[m]> Yeah, that has its own challenges
<ajhansen> hi guys
<ajhansen> do any of you know why I'm missing calligraflow package in Kubuntu 17.04, seems like it's on Launchpad in the repository for 17.04
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> good thanks, enjoying morning coffee here lordievader, how are you doing?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> lordievader: hi!
<lordievader> Good afternoon, EvilRoey
<EvilRoey> ok.. I remedied the problem with the intel and dual displays flickering/locking up by installing my NVIDIA card from my previous workstation.  Now the issue is that I can't hear sound, at all, even though pavucontrol syas it should be working
<EvilRoey> oh good afternoon lordievader :)  Here it is 09:57
<EvilRoey> EDT
<EdgyMC_69> Hi. How do I install Qt 5.8 on 17.04? I've tried downloading a .run file from their website and it installed something but I don't think it replaced the commands in the terminal. How do I change that? Is there a variable that points to something like qt home?
<lordievader[m]> EdgyMC_69: Do you need 5.8? Lots can break in such an upgrade.
<EdgyMC_69> lordievader[m]: I want to compile rps3 and it requires 5.8. It's not something that I can just install and remove afterwards? Should I create a docker something?
<EdgyMC_69> *RPCS3 not rps3
<lordievader[m]> Lots of kde, if not all, depends on Qt. I would spin up a VM or container for it, yes.
<EdgyMC_69> lordievader[m]: if I compile it using qt 5.8 will it work on 5.7?
<lordievader[m]> Perhaps.
<EdgyMC_69> Maybe I'll just boot to windows then. They have ready binaries for it and the driver situation for me is a bit better.
<lordievader[m]> That is probably easier, fun to see there is a PlayStation 3 emulator.
<Scunizi> Arg.. 16.04 doesn't like my computer and I need to downgrade to 14.04.  Startup Disk Creator (kde or G version) error when clicking the "Erase Disk" button on a 8gig usb stick.  (doing this on a 14.04 machine) any hints or tips?
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> How do I make sure when I click the trackpad on my laptop slightly, nothing happens.
<Walex> R13ose: depends a lot on what you mean by that. Have a look at 'man synclient', 'man synaptics' and 'kcmshell4 kcm_touchpad'
<Walex> R13ose:  there are some "sensitivity" settings there
<R13ose> Walex: nope
<Walex> R13ose: then send patches :-)
<R13ose> Walex: I will look
<R13ose> Walex: is there anything in settings?
<butch> why on 16.04.2 i have to reboot when i install things like gpart and xchat
<butch> kubuntu is now window have to reboot again think im gone from kubuntu
#kubuntu 2017-06-21
<viewer|78642> Hi, New to Kubuntu and was wondering about the "need antivirus" pop up.  Is that built in advertising?
<EldonMcGuinness> Can't say I've ever seen that popup
<lordievader> Good morning
<user|82776> Good morning to all. First I want to apologize for my English. I had a problem installing kubuntu 17.04. I had the 16 LTS version installed and everything was perfect, when I updated to 16.10, after restarting the screen it was black. Then I installed the 17, everything went well until I finished the end user. After that last reboot again it goes b
<user|82776> lack. I have reinstalled it 3 times, always clean but the problem persists. If I press ctrl + alt + F2 I can enter the console, but the graphical environment doesn't work. Could anyone help me? I've tried quite a few things and none of them worked, maybe I didn't do it right...
<lordievader> user|82776: What videocard do you have?
<user|82776> An nvidia geforce 820M
<lordievader> Ah, you probably need to install the nvidia drivers for that.
<user|82776> And Could you help me with the commands? I am a beginner
<user|82776> another question, why the system founds with the oem user? I don't understand that
<lordievader> user|82776: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<lordievader> user|82776: What do you mean?
<Guest40227> hello guys I have installed kubuntu alongside windows 10 but system directly boots into windows 10 no grub menu
<Guest40227> i'm on live usb right now
<Guest40227> is there any way to fix this ?
<Guest40227> thanks in advance
<user|82776> thank you lordievader
<user|82776> i want to say, The PC worked with de oem user, but when I click on the "prepare for shipping to end user" and it was created,on the next reboot the display went black
<lordievader> user|82776: Oh, that could also be a sddm bug. On the install drop to a tty. Log in, and check if there is a /etc/sddm.conf
<user|82776> oh nice! thank you so much for your help lordievader. I will try to fix it
<lordievader> Hmm, that was not the full instruction...
<Guest40227> any help for me guys
<Vorap> Guest40227 Hmm, I recall a friend having this problem when trying to dual-boot arch and windows 10
<Vorap> Guest40227, his machine just kept booting into windows
<Vorap> Guest40227, hold on a sec. I am going to try to reach out to him and see how he solved it
<Guest40227> vorap thanks man
<Guest40227> oh i forgot i have windows 10 in other harddrive and kubuntu in another
<Guest40227> both of them visible in live usb
<Guest40227> and os prober detects both of my os
<Vorap> Guest40227 hmm okay
<Vorap> have you tried changing the boot device in the os
<Vorap> bios**
<Vorap> Sorry
<Guest40227> yes i tried
<Guest40227> right now i'm trying this solution https://askubuntu.com/a/182863
<lordievader> Guest40227: Is it a new machine?
<Guest40227> yes i have just changed my motherboard and ram
<lordievader> What I aim at, is it a UEFI machine?
<Guest40227> yes it is
<lordievader> For my laptop I had to set the boot option to grub manually, grub did not do this for me.
<Guest40227> http://imgur.com/a/LNyfL
<Guest40227> see this after using boot repair i have got this
<Guest40227> i'm going to reboot my pc i will comeback in both the cases if it is sucessful or failed and let you guys know
<Vorap> Okay
<Vorap> Guest40227 good luck
<lordievader> No image loads here...
<Vorap> lordievader same here ._.
<lordievader> Ah
<linux> hey guys it's me problem solved after my bios detected kubuntu and then i changed boot priority
<linux> it is solved now
<hateball> :)
<Vorap> linux Good to hear man :)
<Mauni> Hello
<lordievader> o/
<Mauni> I deleted startup and shutdown so now system couldn't start what can i do to access to my files?
<Mauni> I deleted startup and shutdown theme (breeze theme) what should i do to access to my system thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ajhansen> Do any of you know why calligra flow aren't in Kubuntu 17.04?
<IrcsomeBot> Bernie was added by: Bernie
<IrcsomeBot> <Bernie> Every time I boot my kubuntu system I get an error message 'akonadi control closed unexpectedly'. After typing akonadictl start everything is running fine. How can I avoid this error on startup? … Kubuntu 17.04, Plasma 5.10.2
<jozo> hi is there a cleanlooks theme for kde 5 ?
<jozo> breeze is ugly :(
<BluesKaj> jozo, look in system settings>workspace theme
<BluesKaj> and application style>windoe decorations
<BluesKaj> window*
<Bomber4Chats>  I'm trying to figure out how to set up a system command (environment variable?) that will run an app of mine by searching for it in the paths mentioned in a different env variable
<Bomber4Chats>  (because my external hardrive sometimes plays weird and creates new names to the Data folder (Data, Data1 Data2)
<Bomber4Chats> so the location of my app changes randomly
<Bomber4Chats> so I've set an env var APP_PATH with a list of common directories for the different base folder names I might have (Data, Data1, Data2...)
<Bomber4Chats> now I just want to set a global command that will search for the app in each different folder. Any help?
<Guest98222> test
<Guest98222> don't like a probe in my butt caused by win 10 - installed ubuntu, ready to enter brave new world
<fuze> anyone here on kubuntu 17.04 that could share the contents of the file: ~/.bashrc
<fuze> r__rios: what version of kubuntu are you on?
<krytarik> fuze: Just see '/etc/skel/.bashrc'
<fuze> krytarik: does bash create ~/.bashrc by default
<krytarik> Bash not, but the user creation does.
<fuze> krytarik: what do you mean by user creation?
<fuze> so ~/.bashrc is generated when a new user is created?
<krytarik> fuze: For example, this explains it a bit: http://www.linfo.org/etc_skel.html
<fuze> krytarik: so /etc/skel/.bashrc is identical to ~/.bashrc
#kubuntu 2017-06-22
<benfitzpatrick> hey all
<benfitzpatrick> well i am going through my 1st ever kubuntu and in general 1st linux install, and i do wanna keep win10 on my hard drive. and i've seen pictures of KDE5 and it looks not to my liking so i went with 14.04.5 because it looked better to me so i fired up a 14.04.5 usb and its not showing my existing partitons on my Hard drive
<benfitzpatrick> i dunno what to do about this
<benfitzpatrick> and i did google this issue but..no result
<benfitzpatrick> and i was lead to believe that Linux support was there to help new users with setting stuff up and be interactive, and all i have seen here, is a "dead zone"
<fuze> benfitzpatrick: you can customize the look of everything in kde, definitely download kde 17.04
<benfitzpatrick> well i did try it fuze, it was too much a UI overhaul, kde4 was just better for me tbh
<benfitzpatrick> and easier
<fuze> ok i see, just know there are less features and more bugs in my experience
<benfitzpatrick> i know
<benfitzpatrick> well kde4 had more of what i need than 5 tbh
<benfitzpatrick> but the only challenge is 14.04.5 is not finding my partitions on my laptops hdd/ssd hybrid drive
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @benfitzpatrick, People are either sleeping or don't know the answer right now
<benfitzpatrick> and i ahh im sorry
<benfitzpatrick> i was just trying to get kubuntu installed i've been trying ALL day to get installed alongside win10 and it hasnt worked at all its not finding my partitions on my hdd
<benfitzpatrick> it does in the terminal but not the GUI
<benfitzpatrick> and ironically my USB is detected as sda and my hard drive as sdb..im like oook
<fuze> does the windows partition take up the whole drive
<benfitzpatrick> no i did make seperate space for linux
<benfitzpatrick> i have a 1tb hdd and it has a swap space and a free partition for linux alongside windows
<fuze> i think you need to disable fast boot
<benfitzpatrick> i have..
<ahoneybun_> *secure
<fuze> the checkbox for fast startup in windows power settings?
<benfitzpatrick> im in the kubuntu USB rn and i have the installer open but it doesnt see my windows partiton its showing me a blank drive
<benfitzpatrick> yeah i turned that off
<fuze> what happens if you try to create a new partition
<benfitzpatrick> it says its gonan wipe my HDD
<fuze> create the partition in windows
<benfitzpatrick> thats what i did
<fuze> create the linux partition in windows
<benfitzpatrick> yeah i did
<fuze> what filesystem
<benfitzpatrick> fat32
<benfitzpatrick> and it wont show my NTFS nor fat32 partitions
<benfitzpatrick> it shows a totally blank drive
<benfitzpatrick> i wonder if i should try a different usb, im using a usb3.0 drive
<fuze> have you tried doing it with the fat32 partition deleted as unallocated space
<benfitzpatrick> hmmm i might try that and im gonna use a usb2 drive just to see if that fixes it
<fuze> that wont matter, unless the usb3 drive is faulty
<benfitzpatrick> i think it is, it has connection issues
<benfitzpatrick> it wont stay plugged in and i had issues booting the usb using universal USB installer
<fuze> do you have the 'something else' option here: http://www.debianadmin.com/wp-content/gallery/13-04desk/3.png
<benfitzpatrick> yes i do
<benfitzpatrick> and it shows no OS pre-installed
<fuze> if deleting the fat32 doesnt work, try making the partition ntfs
<benfitzpatrick> ok ill try that thanks
<fuze> you may run into this issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/134124/why-do-i-get-no-root-file-system-is-defined-when-i-try-install-in-one-partitio/134131#134131
<lordievader> Good morning
<user|19043> hello all?
<user|19043> I am using Kubuntu 16.04. How can I upgrade to 17.04 ?
<lordievader> user|19043: You first need to upgrade to 16.10.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> either upgrade to 16.10, then again to 17.04. or do a clean install
<lordievader> From there you can upgrade to 17.04.
<Mrokii> Hello. Since a few days ago, KDE connect on my Android seems to lose connection to my Desktop (it worked before). Specifically file transfers start, but then at some point my desktop isn't visible anymore in the Android-app and the file-transfer is being interrupted. Has anybody else had this behaviour?
<Mrokii> I just tried to pair the devices again, and that worked. Am trying another file-transfer to see what will happen.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<K-ubuntuer> Hey
<K-ubuntuer> Any questions about kubuntu or kde?
<BluesKaj> not here, how about you ?  :-)
<K-ubuntuer> Me neither
<K-ubuntuer> Just came to say hi :)
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<K-ubuntuer> Ok I'm going
<K-ubuntuer> Bye everyone!
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader, what's up today ?
<lordievader> Some disk optimization here.
<lordievader> How are you doing BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> good here, and you, lordievader?
<lordievader> Apart from the heat, I'm fine.
<BluesKaj> right
<lordievader> It is going to be 33-36 here. With no airco :(
<BluesKaj> eeuw, bummer!
<oerheks> breaking temp records today, indeed
<BluesKaj> it's gonna be 22 here this afternoon, but rain is on the way
<lordievader> We have thunder on the way.
<Mrokii> I can't get IM Contqcts / Telepathy to work on Kubuntu. When I start "IM contacts" I get a message about no IM accounts being configure. When I hit "yes" to create one, I can do that (with chat being enabled), but I can't configure it and when I hit "okay" I can't choose anything but "offline" in the IM Contacts-window. What am I doing wrong?
<EldonMcGuinness> Is it just me or does the sending sms via kconnect not work
<Mrokii> EldonMcGuinness: I wouldn't even know how to do that. Is there a button somewhere for sending an SMS?
<EldonMcGuinness> Not that I can see, but I could have sworn there was to be an option for that
<EldonMcGuinness> I know it is in the Android client
<Mrokii> Ah, I thought it was a function on the Desktop.
<EldonMcGuinness> It should be! The Android app has an option to send sms. It just seems the desktop does not have a corresponding option.
<BluesKaj> EldonMcGuinness, check smstools
<EldonMcGuinness> Will give it a look
<Mrokii> EldonMcGuinness: Sending an SMS via the android app doesn't sound too useful to me. Sending one from the Desktop would be.
<EldonMcGuinness> Mrokii: that is what it should let you do. On the app you give permissions for the desktop to do things. But there is no reciprocal button/prompt on the desktop.
<Mrokii> EldonMcGuinness: Ah, okay.
<Mrokii> Does somebody know if I can reset my password for a kdetalk.net-account? And how?
<clivejo> EldonMcGuinness: you have to be using the default messaging app on your Andriod device to be able to send SMS via your desktop
<clivejo> Default SMS app : Messaging
<Mrokii> clivejo: Ah yes, I have heard something like that before, but forgot it completely.
<clivejo> kinda wish there was documentation on these things!
<EldonMcGuinness> clivejo: I changed it back to the default and not seeing an option on the desktop to send a message. Perhaps it is reply only ATM?
<Mrokii> EldonMcGuinness: Could a restart be necessary? Maybe KDE connect doesn't recognise the change.
<EldonMcGuinness> Would be quite unorthodox for a desktop app to require a restart for a mobile change, but what the hey.
<Mrokii> EldonMcGuinness: Yeah, sure. Was just a thought.
<Guest88301> Hi I'm having a huge problem, basically I need to get rid of grub somehow. I'm in the kubuntu live disk with no linux installation and I can't get into windows. When I boot it says grub rescue menu
<Guest88301> where is the help room?
#kubuntu 2017-06-23
<kubuntu_> where is the help channel?
<kubuntu> where is the help channel?
<Guest72500> where is the help channel
<fuze> Guest72500: whats a help channel
<Guest72500> on linux mint i was able to automatically join a channel for linux help, but i can't find it on this kubuntu live disk
<fuze> Guest72500: are you looking for an irc channel?
<Guest72500> i'm not sure what it's called. i'm on konversation
<fuze> and you need help?
<Guest72500> yes
<fuze> with kubuntu?
<Guest72500> sort of, i'm on a kubuntu live disk. i had mint installed on an HDD but formatted the HDD. I have windows on my main SDD, but now when I boot it sends me to grub rescue and I can't get on windows
<Guest72500> i've tried bootrepair and trying fixboot and fixmbr in the windows cmd didnt work either
<fuze> just for future reference in IRC channels (internet relay chat), do not ask if you can get help or ask if you can ask a question, just ask the question. konversation is an irc client that allows you to connect to channels
<Guest72500> alright
<fuze> install gparted
<fuze> also what does grub rescue say?
<fuze> any error messages?
<Guest72500> yeah it says something about a magic elf. seriously
<Guest72500> i don't know what it means
<fuze> reboot to grub rescue and write down or take a picture of it and then come back with the error message
<Guest72500> actually sorry about that, i did manage to get past grub rescue and the grub screen now just lists linux mint which doesn't exist anymore as i formatted it
<Guest72500> and if i select it i get a black screen
<Guest72500> like if i could just get windows onto grub or get back to the windows boot loader instead of grub that would be great
<fuze> join #grub
<fuze> they can help you better
<Guest72500> alright
<Guest72500> thanks
<fuze> Guest72500: are you trying to install kubuntu or just have a windows only pc?
<fuze> ill talk in #grub
<Guest72500> i wanted to install kubuntu but i was having problems with it so i want to go back to windows
<Guest72500> i am in #grub now
<[Relic]> any ideas why /sbin/init doesn't exist on a usb live iso when trying to boot?  Is it a read write problem?
<[Relic]> cause I can't believe that on all 3 usb drives I have tried 25 disk errors occur for no reason from a k17.04 iso with proper md5
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<DrinfeldShtuka>  Was muss man im BIOS/UEFI vom Gigabyte GA-AB350M-Gaming 3 einstellen, wenn man den PC mit einem Ryzen 5 zum ersten Mal startet?
<lordievader> !german | DrinfeldShtuka
<ubottu> DrinfeldShtuka: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<DrinfeldShtuka> what UEFI settings do I have to make for a Ryzen 5 on a Gigabyte GA-AB350M-Gaming 3?
<therealredphanto> i am about to add a new hard drive to my kubuntu system. how can i prepare it for extending my kubuntu system storage as well as installing a dual boot windows? Is this possible to do on 1 hdd
<jtatria> hello folks! Where should one go to drive maintainer's atention to a bug report?
<BluesKaj> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<BluesKaj> jtatria,^
<jtatria> BluesKaj: thanks, I am familiar with launchpad. The question was more in the line of "i have a bug, I think i have a solution, how do i get the maintainer's attention to it".
<jtatria> BluesKaj: this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1684108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1684108 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Broken Audio infrastructure on Kubuntu 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jtatria> for which I just added a comment describing a fix, but lack the necessary knowledsge about kde pacakging to e.g. submit a patch myself.
<gmanxp> anyone with any idea of how to install kubuntu in a dual boot situation with windows 10 on a new dell inspiron laptop with uefi firmware?
<gmanxp> installation fails on installing grub
<Guest58694> i just added a HDD to my kubuntu system and now my system won't boot up. i tried boot-repair but i'm still getting stuck at the blue splash screen
<Guest58694> I took off quiet splash and i'm getting a message about lvmetad failing to connect
<Guest58694> can anyone please help me ? I would prefer if i didn't have to wipe my entire system
<redphant23> can anyone please help me rescue my system i just installed a new hard drive now kubuntu won't make it to the login screen
<jtatria> redphant23 what exactly happens when you boot? if you can make it to grub, then you should be able to boot manually telling grub where to find the kernel
<redphant23> i just get to the splash screen
<redphant23> and it stalls there. i can get to grub and choose the kernel
<redphant23> i can even choose older kernels, but i still stall at the logo screen
<redphant23> right now im just installing kubuntu on a different hard drive
<jtatria> mmm, that is very weird
<jtatria> redphatn23 are you able to boot into rescue mode?
<redphant23> i tried recovery mode and did all of those options
<redphant23> but still the same result
<redphant23> Right now i'm on the liveusb, reinstalling Kubuntu on some free space on a different hard drive .. but then i lost power for a second so I bet that is FUBAR
<jtatria> redphant23 the only thing i can think of that would allow booting the kernel but not the rest of the system, is that there was some change in the way in which units are mounted that is preventing the session manager from starting.
<jtatria> redphant23 but without snooping around on the live system, it's hard to tell.
<redphant23> well when i plugged in my new hard drive it appears on gparted to have taken the place of my /dev/sba slot
<redphant23> so maybe it re-ordered my drives
<redphant23> but then boot-repair should fix that, no? which i ran twice
<jtatria> redphant23 right, tha tis an option, but fstab doesnt use /dev nodes since a long time ago, it uses uuids
<redphant23> i mean /dev/sda*
<redphant23> i havent used fstab
<jtatria> redphants23 i understand that the kernel uses fstab to mount  filesystems.
<redphant23> my kubuntu install has the LVM flag- maybe this has something to do with it
<redphant23> because its encrypted it can't boot into the login screen?
<jtatria> redphant23 aaah no idea. i've never used LVM so i wouldn't know. maybe?
<redphant23> My re-installation dialog is just spinning indefinitely. i think my power cut screwed that up. what should I do? :'(
<jtatria> redphant23 right, normally if the session manager can't read and write to your home dir, the session startup will just freeze (i've seen this with e.g. a full hd). but i find it weird that adding a new harddrive foobared the mounting process so much...
<jtatria> redphant23: first of all, choose which problem to solve, you seem to have a few :)
<redphant23> yeah i have too many problems
<redphant23> i feel like i screwed things up so bad i need to wipe and start over which absolutely sucks
<jtatria> redphant23 i would start by trying to fix the installed system... that is probably a matter of figuring out where the drives are located now from a recovery session. but the details depend a lot on your local setup, and i have no exerience with LVM.
<jtatria> yeah well, that is always an option if you have user data backed up :(
<redphant23> i'm a big newb if you couldn't tell.
<jtatria> sorry  i can't help. good luck!
<redphant23> lol thanks for the moral support
<jtatria> haha, we all went torugh variations of that in our day :)
<jtatria> redphant23 i think the problem lies in LVM. probably adding the extra HD broke the LVM configuration, and I bet you are mounting /home from the lvm volume, which would explain why the kernel boots, but the session manager hangs.
<redphantom> how can i access a LVM encrypted partition
<[Relic]> even kernel panics from a different download on another computer
<redphantom> due to extenuating circumstances i had to reinstall kubuntu on a new hard drive i added in to my system, so now I can log in and see my original Kubuntu installation but I cannot copy any files from it
<[Relic]> I can't even get the lastest live 17.04 to boot here
<[Relic]> kernel panics after loking for /sbin/init which it can't find
<redphantom> does anyone have any tips for retrieving data from a lvm encrypted drive
#kubuntu 2017-06-24
<Soulboy> Hey guys how can i enable global menu's on kubuntu? the option isn't available in fine tuning
<KoreKosmou> sss
<[Relic]> got a slow leak there?
<[Relic]> Is there a way of verifying the integrity of a single file filesystem.squashfs in an iso?  Two different computers with a proper md5 17.04 iso always come up with 25 errors
<[Relic]> even with unetbootin same problem
<valorie> [Relic]: you can use dd and get it to verify every write
<valorie> !dd
<valorie> fiddlesticks
<valorie> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in zesty
<valorie> !
<valorie> it should already be installed
<valorie> however before reading I would do some googling so you get the command correct
<[Relic]> tried dd, tried the start up disk creator, tried unetbootin, 3 different usb sticks and they all have 25 errors on them
<sobersabre> hi. I ham installed kubuntu using ppa
<sobersabre> I mean over regular ubuntu.
<sobersabre> (version 17.04)
<sobersabre> the problems I'm having are with the cool "search" tools - the one I am getting when pressing on "Alt"+Space and on "Win" key
<sobersabre> I am typing and only 1st character is getting printed.
<sobersabre> then it's slowing the freaking hell....
<sobersabre> this is not a big deal, since I'm mainly in terminal, which (luckily) is behaving relatively ok.
<sobersabre> is it a known issue?
<sobersabre> is there something amiss you can think of?
<sobersabre> ideas are welcome.
<sobersabre> maybe it's a service it wants, maybe something else is missing.
<sobersabre> please suggest.
<sobersabre> the thing is - if I'm using mouse, everything works ok. the system is not sluggish. the input gets messed up.
<sobersabre> the CPU doesn't spike, memory doesn't everest.
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> sobersabre: Does the io wait rise?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sobersabre> lordievader: sorry, my own iowait took some time ;)
<sobersabre> I do not have too much time to investigate, I actually am using this laptop for work...
<sobersabre> if you can point me to something actionable that can help to fix this, I'd be greatful
<lordievader> I'd look at the vmstat values, it could be that it is doing lots of IO, for some reason.
<lordievader> sobersabre: ^
<lordievader> sobersabre: Err, the iowait values in vmstat, that is.
<sobersabre> lordievader: I understand you don't understand what I am saying. let's assume it does lots of IO. now what ?
<sobersabre> the system has ... lots of RAM (20GB), and the hdd is an SSD (flash) drive.
<lordievader> sobersabre: Well does it? Assumptions are nice, but don't help much.
<lordievader> If a cpu is bound by io it won't do anything else. This could lead to a freeze.
<sobersabre> ok
<sobersabre> lordievader: here's an input:
<sobersabre> when I was doing whatever I am doing (typing jljljljljljljljljljljljljljljlj)
<sobersabre> the memory consumption dropped (insignificantly)
<sobersabre> but the application (K menu) showed with GREAT latency: jjjlj
<sobersabre> it means that app ... is input DEAF.
<sobersabre> the 2nd app (Alt+Space) does something similar.
<sobersabre> WTH is going on?
<sobersabre> is this the meaning of artificial intelligence?
<lordievader> Yes, my hypothesis is that the krunner is doing lots of IO in the background, which is why it can't process the input. I know this should not be the case. But something is going on.
<genii> Probably the indexer
<sobersabre> lordievader: is this just a regression in ppa ?
<sobersabre> genii: are the indexers controllable? can I stop them or limit them via CLI or gui ?
<genii> https://community.kde.org/Baloo/Configuration
<lordievader> sobersabre: I don't know, like I said, it is just a hypothesis. Without any real data I cannot say anything.
<BluesKaj> sobersabre, try opening system monitor to check the processes
<sobersabre> lordievader: is there any log file created by those pesky indexers ? (Baloo! a real bear eating up my whatever)
<lordievader> No idea, never looked at it.
<sobersabre> I went into GUI and disable ALL indexers, etc.
<lordievader> I have Baloo disabled, rarely actually search for a file. And if I usually use find anyways.
<genii> Yes, find/locate/updatedb
#kubuntu 2017-06-25
<ShervinEm> Hi, I'm having problems with fuse / fusermount permission after upgrading the packages on my 3 month old KDE NEON system (based on Ubuntu 16.04), so I'm hoping someone here can help me or point me to the correct channel. I can now only use gvfs, sshfs and encfs if I use sudo. I verified that /bin/fusermount and /dev/fuse have global permissions and
<ShervinEm>  I added myself to a new "fuse" group & rebooted, but still the same problem: they only work now if I add "sudo" to the commands.
<redphantom26> so i think i made a mistake and now i can't use sudo anymore... I get the error "Sorry, user redphantom is not allowed to execute '/bin/nano /usr/share/applications/AirVPN.desktop' as root on redphantom."
<redphantom26> i was trying to apply the solution found here to auto-run my vpn client https://airvpn.org/topic/20443-how-to-autostart-airvpn-as-root-with-no-password-solved/?hl=%2Bubuntu+%2Bauto
<redphantom26> someone please advise how i should proceed. i got to step 5 and then this happened.
<genii> The visudo entry you made is the issue. There must have been a typo.
<redphantom26> how can i get back to visudo without sudo ? xD
<genii> By booting into recovery, remount / as read-write, run visudo from there and fix the typo
<redphantom26> gotcha. ill give it a shot
<redphantom26> thank you
<genii> Glad to assist
<genii> ShervinEm: Your issue I'm not sure what the problem or solution may be :(
<genii> ShervinEm: What says result of: groups
<ShervinEm> "groups" did say "semami adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare". There wasn't a "fuse" group on my computer, so I added the "fuse" group and added myself to it and rebooted, but still the same problem.
<redphantom26> hey i just did the remount and deleted the stuff i pasted in and saved, and i'm still not able to use sudo commands
<redphantom26> genii ^
<ShervinEm> My KDE-NEON distro was only roughly 3 months out of date, and I noticed the "fuse" was one of the (240) packages that I updated. So I'm guessing that something changed with how it uses fuse
<redphantom26> ok im completely f'd genii. i just went and tried usermod -aG sudo USERNAME and it still won't let me use sudo
<redphantom26> my visudo is back to default as well
<genii> redphantom26: Something must have happened to the default line in there of %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<redphantom26> ok ill go back and triple check it ..
<genii> ( assuming you are using the default first created user which has sudo rights by default and not a user which was added later)
<redphantom26> i also ran the command sudo usermod -a -G airvpn user
<redphantom26> perhaps this mucked something up with my user?
<genii> Not so long as the -a was used ( append)
<redphantom26> alright it MUST be my visudo. i'll check again. thanks for sticking with me. i'm nervous losing sudo ability
<redphantom26> genii: i have no clue how but you were right. i must have deleted the %sudo line. That was scary! Thanks for saving my ass.
<genii> redphantom26: :)
<genii> redphantom26: For the other issue, try removing the space between : and /
<karab44> where am I ?
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<heinkel_111> I am running DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS" ok its kubuntu but that is what the files tell me
<heinkel_111> (cat /etc/*-release
<heinkel_111> when I do apt-get upgrade, I notice libmirclient9 is held back
<heinkel_111> why is it held back, and should I install it?
<heinkel_111> anyone?
<lordievader> heinkel_111: It is probably held back to prevent a dependency issue. This things are usually caused by installing wrong ppa's.
<heinkel_111> lordievader: I don't do ppa :) I have the LTS - should I just wait?
<lordievader> Hmm, what is the output of 'apt-cache policy libmirclient9'?
<heinkel_111> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24947636/
<lordievader> What happens if you specifically instruct apt to install that version?
<heinkel_111> I guess it will install if I try (the same way as new kernel will install) but the question is more if that is a good thing to do or if there are problems with the package suggesting I should rather wait
<heinkel_111> it is very unusual that packages are held back from normal updage
<heinkel_111> update
<heinkel_111> usually something only done for new versions of the kernel
<newkubuntu> please help
<newkubuntu> i cant play mp3 and ogg and kubuntu-restricted-access wont install how can i fix it?
<jmc> hi
<doctorwhobucket> best IRC client for kubuntu? and most secure too.
<doctorwhobucket> .
<BluesKaj> doctorwhobucket, I've been using Konversation for 12 yrs ...easy to setup and can be used with a proxy if you want
<lordievader> doctorwhobucket: Matrix + riot. Takes some setting up, but offers many advantages.
<kuriozalny> afternoon
<kuriozalny> i'm looking for some help with BT speaker that hasn't been playing since i've paired it
<oost> lordievader: which features are you pointing to?
<lordievader> oost: Shared history, bridging into other networks, push notifications, to name a few.
<oost> tnx
<user|81967> como fasso a instalaçao?
<user|81967> não consigo
<user|81967> me ajude
<oost> !english
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rajivmars> hi all. i have installed arc-theme now but unable to find it in settings menu. please help me finding it out.
<acheronuk> installed how, from where?
<rajivmars> acheronuk: by adding the repository
<acheronuk> would help to know what one, and whether they are installing the KDE arc theme, the GTK one etc. but just leaves.....
<benederes> hello there
<benederes> anybody
<BluesKaj> benederes, what's your issue
<BluesKaj> ?
<benederes> need to set kernel
<benederes> wanna turn screen be 90degrees
<benederes> with xrandr all fine but need set screen to horizontal pozition before login
<BluesKaj> benederes, sorry dunno
<benederes> something like xrandr -o right but in grub settings
<benederes> :(
<urib> hello all
<redphantom26> Every time I start my comp my extra hard drives don't seem to initialize(?) and my media browser has trouble accessing them until I go into Dolphin and click on the Hard Drive under "Devices." Then the drive becomes readable. The icon starts out red and then when I click on it and open the files in it it turns to green and becomes readable by my various programs.
<redphantom26> I'm not sure why this is. Does anyone have any clues?
<hipp> redphantom26: add them to fstab
<redphantom26> I've never used fstab before. Sorry to do this but can you be a little more specific ?:)
<hipp> try this   ...  https://askubuntu.com/questions/303497/adding-an-entry-to-fstab
<redphantom26> thank you hipp
<hipp> welcome
#kubuntu 2018-06-18
<Roey> hi
<Roey> running "modprobe nvidia" gives me: modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-23-generic.  Before this, I ran the command apt-get install nvidia-390.  What gives?
<Roey> I'm trying to figure out why the nvidia-390 package did not lay down an nvidia.ko under /lib/modules for this current kernel like it did for other kernels
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> bitongmu was added by: bitongmu
<nescius> hello, what is the kubuntu way to update from 17.10 to 18.04? the kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE" mentions updating from ubuntu 17.10 to ubuntu 18.04, thats not exactly correct
<nescius> basically this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032152/problem-upgrading-kubuntu-17-10-to-18-04
<santa_> nescius: at your own risk, you could add the "-d" option to do-release-upgrade, be careful, that might upgrade you to 18.10 instead
<nescius> santa_: do you mean that kubuntu 18.04 was not released yet?
<nescius> kubuntu bugzilla?
<lordievader> nescius: I'm not entirely following what the problem is.
<nescius> lordievader: check the above link - upgrading from Kubuntu 17.10 to Ubuntu 18.04.. I noticed that lsd-release contained Ubuntu 17.10, even it was installed as Kubuntu 17.10, I edited this before starting the upgrade, lets see..
<lordievader> Kubuntu and Ubuntu are essentially the same thing, just a different set of desktop packages.
<nescius> lordievader: thanks, i did not know that ;)
<nescius> and I dont want any gnome packages installed..
<lordievader> `do-release-upgrade` should not install any gnome packages, unless there is a package installed with a (new) dependency on them.
<nescius> but it looks good, the thing which confused me the most is the dist upgrade page shown ubuntu and ubuntu release notes
<santa_> nescius: 18.04 was released, but I think it wasn't activated inmediatly in the 'do-release-upgrade' script, in any case that script shouldn't swtich you to gnome like lordievader says
<nescius> yes, lets see, if it will boot, I will tell you in a moment :)
<nescius> ok, so my dist-upgrade ended in unuseable system, no gui, no internet, classics.. time to move a working distro
<nescius> any tips?
<nescius> do you know where the gui is supposed to run in 18.04? is it on the ctrl+alt+F2 (tty2) because i have shell there and f7 does not show anything
<hateball> nescius: try "sudo service sddm restart"
<nescius> yes, nothing happens
<nescius> I think its stopped by the tty2 containing shell
<nescius> but I have no clue where are those ttys defined and belive this was not updated correctly
<viewer|83031> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVQx50qDyUN
<nescius> no, sorry, something happens - i get switched to different screen which only contains _ and thats all
<EvilRoey> Hi, running "modprobe nvidia" gives me: modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-23-generic.  Before this, I ran the command apt-get install nvidia-390.  What gives?  I'm trying to figure out why the nvidia-390 package did not lay down an nvidia.ko under /lib/modules for this current kernel like it did for other kernels
<nescius> ..does the project need testers?
<nescius> i work as one, and I would be interested in this, it would be nice to have dist upgrade working.. or purged if its working like this.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<diogenes_> hey
<EvilRoey> diogenes_: oh hey
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: hi!!
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: running "modprobe nvidia" gives me: modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-23-generic.  Before this, I ran the command apt-get install nvidia-390.  What gives?  I'm trying to figure out why the nvidia-390 package did not lay down an nvidia.ko under /lib/modules for this current kernel like it did for other kernels
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey:  do you have dkms installed?
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey:  besises you should use driver manager to find the recommended driver for your nvidia gpu
<EvilRoey> ok let me check
<BluesKaj> and let it install the driver
<EvilRoey> https://pastebin.com/FU4jESBT
<EvilRoey> so that's a yes
<BluesKaj> it should be, it's defualt, but since you insist on experimentataion I thought I'd better ask :-)
<BluesKaj> experimentation eveb
<BluesKaj> think I need more coffee
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: hows that coffee :) :)
<Guest85719> does anyone know if it's possible to install kubuntu over windows 10 via usb install?
<Guest85719> i heard things now have to be disabled in the bios or something like that
<Guest85719> hello?
<diogenes_> Guest85719, once again what you wanna do?
<Guest85719> does it require additional steps to replace win10 with kubuntu than it did for win7?
<diogenes_> Guest85719, so you have a machine with window 10 only>
<Guest85719> from what I googled according to an askubuntu answer it's the same process is that true?
<Guest85719> yes
<diogenes_> first care to backup your data that are currently on windows 10
<diogenes_> then just boot the kubuntu usb, there will be the option to erase everything and install kubuntu
<diogenes_> you choose thata nd don't bother
<diogenes_> or you choose manually partitioning which is my favorite option
<Guest85719> ok i just wanted to make sure that it didn't change because i heard once that you have to disable things like safe-boot
<diogenes_> Guest85719, is the usb drive fails to boot then you disable secure boot
<Guest85719> is that done in the bios?
<diogenes_> yes
<Guest85719> ok thanks i never had to do that because the only windows OS i have experience with replacing with Linux is win7
<Guest85719> is disabling secure boot it or is there more to disable?
<diogenes_> only that
<Guest85719> ok good thanks for confirming that
<Guest85719> i was on linux mint forum back when the secure boot issue was being discovered so i was worried
<Guest85719> in turth im planning on getting a new dell laptop but i want to replace the OS with linux but the only laptops they have that don't hav win10 preinstalled are chromebooks
<Guest85719> and i want something more powerful than a chromebook
<Guest85719> so needless to say thanks again
<Guest85719> it's a shame manufacturers don't seel with just a bios upon request
<Guest85719> sell""
<IrcsomeBot1> Tengocoffee was added by: Tengocoffee
<iEzekiel> romani?
<mparillo> Sono pazzi questi romani?
#kubuntu 2018-06-19
<liveevil> Hello all!  :):-D
<liveevil> Can anyone tell me if it's even possible to install the fusion-icon in kubuntu 18.04LTS?
<liveevil> ...yeah, probably rolling your eyes....compiz bs again....I know it's dead but I've noticed that compiz is still available but the fusion icon isn't officially available.
<onlyabyte> liveevil: Is this what you're after? https://github.com/compiz-reloaded/fusion-icon
<liveevil> That's close to what I'm after.  That's for the Compiz 0.8.x series I downloaded and installed it for the Compiz 0.9.x series. but I don't think I installed it correctly.
<liveevil> It's supposed to install to the system tray but I just ends up in my applications list as a regular app.
<onlyabyte> Interesting. I wish I could help you :(
<onlyabyte> Just curious, why do you want to run compiz? Won't that replace Kwin?
<liveevil> I doesn't replace it 100% the only thing it visibly changes is the title bar and borders.
<liveevil> ....but I get all the eye candy of compiz
<onlyabyte> Ah, I see.
<onlyabyte> Kwin has heaps of effects and eye candy though, doesn't it?
<onlyabyte> Like, I got nice fade effects and magic lamp etc.
<liveevil> Wow, really.....like when you minimize a window you get the magic lamp effect?
<onlyabyte> liveevil: Yeah! I'm running Kubuntu 18.04 as well. Go into System Settings -> (Workspace) Desktop Behavior -> Desktop Effects
<onlyabyte> Should be there, under appearance.
<liveevil> The main problem I have is that when I enable compiz my windows title bars turn white. As if there's no window decoration.  If I check "windows decorations" in compiz then run their suggested command for windows decorations (/usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator --replace) I get a error returned...
<liveevil> ** (gtk-window-decorator:7029): WARNING **: 00:32:06.049: Failed to load metacity theme
<liveevil> 'Adwaita': Failed to find a valid file for theme 'Adwaita'
<liveevil>  
<liveevil> thank you I'll check right now
<onlyabyte> Why do you need compiz though? You can edit colours with granular control already in KDE. The default titlebar theme can also be tweaked beyond recognition. I personally never mixed KDE with compiz so I wouldn't know.
<liveevil> cool, ok....I think compiz is too outdated. Thanks for pointing out the "desktop effects"
<onlyabyte> Glad I could help :)
<liveevil> =) alright bye now
<pitto> ciao
<pitto> list
<krytarik> :D
<lordievader> Good morning
<brianwbass> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<brianwbass> added kubuntu 14,04
<m_tadeu> hi....how to configure cantata to work properly with kde? I can't manage the volume with the kde "audio volume"
<brianwbass> ]try a widget
<brianwbass> i do it with battery
<viktor> Hi, any news on when plasma 5.13 will be in the backports repo?
<acheronuk> viktor: when we have new Qt/plasma in 18.10 to properly backport (Qt currently in progress), backport builds are done, rebuilds of other things against new Qt are done, and then all that is QAd
<acheronuk> so ETA is a week or 2 if that goes ok
<acheronuk> new Qt landing has held us back
<viktor> okay, thanks
<brianwbass> whats everyones pcs i have a asus netbook
<ikonia> why ?
<brianwbass> just curious
<brianwbass> im running kubuntu on a netbook
<hateball> :)
<brianwbass> such a chatty group :p
<hateball> brianwbass: well general chitchat is in #kubuntu-offtopic which is why there's not much talk here other than actual support questions
<brianwbass> oh ok my bad
<hateball> brianwbass: no harm done :)
<jaydemir> whats the usb image writer package in kubuntu
<mparillo> dd ;-)
<jaydemir> really? I've never actually done it that way
<mparillo> I was scared at first, but I have gotten used to it. The latest documentation I can find (https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation#USB.2FFlash_Drives_2) still references unetbootin, but that stopped working reliably for me a couple of years ago, and I shifted to dd.
<acheronuk> usb-creator-gtk work reliably for me
 * acheronuk shrugs at the gtk
<jaydemir> so I'm basically running sudo dd if=/Downloads/distro.iso of=/dev/sdc2 (2nd partition of a flash drive, keeping the first half as storage
<acheronuk> what works, works
<hateball> jaydemir: that wont work
<mparillo> I do not reference a partition, but the entire flash drive
<hateball> jaydemir: the first bits of the ISO have the bootloader that goes into MBR, thats why you need to specify device rather than partition
<mparillo> sudo dd bs=4M if=/path/to/distro.iso of=/dev/sdc status=progress
<hateball> otherwise you'll need to manually install grub to that device, to keep the partitions
<jaydemir> gah
<mparillo> Assuming sdc is your thumb drive
<jaydemir> I did it once a long time ago
<jaydemir> but thats before uefi was common in linux
<mparillo> You can check your thumb drive name with lsblk
<jaydemir> yeah it seems to just want to flash to the whole device
<jaydemir> which is largely inconvenient because I wanted some persistent storage without having to install the whole OS from scratch
<jaydemir> onto something with abysmal write speeds
<jaydemir> anyone know how to disable screen tearing on videos in KDE
<jaydemir> ?
<diogenes_> jaydemir, is that you or not you?
<jaydemir> ?
<diogenes_> jaydemir, there was another dude asking for tearing problems with nvidia so i thought it was you
<jaydemir> no that wasnt me
<jaydemir> but yes I am usin
<jaydemir> g nvidia
<diogenes_> try: nvidia tear free: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceCompositionPipeline = On }"
<jaydemir> although tbh anytime I've used KDE since like 2015 screen tearing has always been an issue so I've always stuck with GTK based distros
<jaydemir> any drawback to such a command? reduced performance or anything?
<diogenes_> don't know because i haven't used it in a looog time
<diogenes_> but it used to work
<jaydemir> so you just deal with the tearing now?
<diogenes_> i use nouveau instead of nvidia
<jaydemir> got you.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<biki19> i faced an issue on kubuntu 18.04. Can anyone here for helpme?
<SzykCech> Where can I find Dicovery security warning logs?!? It shows it for few secons and dissapear without sight!!! I can't find it in any logs (at least in KSystemLogs).
<IrcsomeBot1> biki28 was added by: biki28
<IrcsomeBot1> <biki28> Hello!
<IrcsomeBot1> <biki28> I an facing an issue ..can anyone here to help me out?
<rfleming> Greetings
<cyen> haha avh du scheisse ich bin richtig begeistert von linux
<cyen> hallo wer ist da ?
<cyen> some germans austriches and swiss'?
<cyen> hey hello is anybody out there?
<cyen> haha
<genii> !de | cyen
<ubottu> cyen: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<cyen> okay thanks
#kubuntu 2018-06-20
<rcmaehl> Help! Kubuntu is text wrapping words on shortcuts that shouldn't be word wrapped
<rcmaehl> Case in point: http://i.imgur.com/plbYKs0.png
<onlyabyte> Maybe make your icons bigger? ;D
<pere_> holaç
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<EvilRoey>  hi, anyone here using Ubuntu?   running "modprobe nvidia" gives me: modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-23-generic.  Before this, I ran the command apt-get install nvidia-390.  What gives?  I'm trying to figure out why the nvidia-390 package did not lay down an nvidia.ko under /lib/modules for this current kernel like it did for other kernels
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: oh hi
<hateball> EvilRoey: maybe it failed to build the modules for some reason
<BluesKaj> Hi EvilRoey: make sure you don't have it blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<hateball> the nvidia modules that is
<hateball> EvilRoey: is this a regular desktop install or what are you working with? typically dkms and all needed bits are installed so nvidia modules should be built for any installed kernel you have
<EvilRoey> desktop install
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey:  hope you didn't use the proprietary 390 driver from Nvidia's website, because it isn't supported after tkernel upgrades
<EvilRoey> # 20140702 Roey Katz - Blacklist Nouveau; was causing trouble at boot vs. VESA VGA
<EvilRoey> blacklist nouveau
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: OH.
<EvilRoey> oh, I see.
<EvilRoey> I did install nvidia-390
<EvilRoey> via apt-get.
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: could this be why?
<BluesKaj> no need to blacklist nouveau manually
<BluesKaj> nivdia-390 should install properly with apt since it's the repos driver
<BluesKaj> and that the 390 is the correct driver for yor gpu
<hateball> EvilRoey: if you run "uname -r" what does that show?
<hateball> EvilRoey: anyhow you could do "sudo apt-get --reinstall nvidia-390" and it should re-run all the scripts and dkms build the modules again, if it for some reason failed the last time
<hateball> and if it was indeed dkms failing, it should have a log in something like /var/lib/dkms/nvidia
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey:  are yousure that the 390 is the correct driver ?
<EvilRoey> I saw that nvidia-390 was available
<EvilRoey> and I knew that it's the latest and greatest
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey:  the easiest method is to use the driver manager in system settings, it'll recommend the correct driver for your gpu and install it if you choose it.
<hateball> well the module should still build, it shouldnt be missing. if it's not the right driver for the card then it would at most fail to load :D
<EvilRoey> aye
<EvilRoey> I mean this did fial to load, as I mentioned above
<EvilRoey> hateball: one moment, I just saw your messages.
<EvilRoey> I've done --reinstall nvidia-390 a bunch of times, yet I don't see it producing an nvidia.ko at all
<EvilRoey> $ uname -a
<EvilRoey> Linux gear 4.15.0-23-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 18:02:16 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hateball> personally 390 did not play nice with my system, latest 396 beta from ppa works however. but again, the modules should at the very least be built
<hateball> EvilRoey: check if there's any error log in /var/lib/dkms
<BluesKaj> like...very simple I said above ..use the driver manager in system settings
<EvilRoey> hateball: there's no error log there at all
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: so driver manager in system settings, ok
<EvilRoey> when I'm home I will do that
<EvilRoey> thank you BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey: don't muck about with experimenting with th elatraest and greatest , because it may not be so for your gpu
<BluesKaj> err lataest and greatest
 * BluesKaj needs more coffee
<BluesKaj> heh, I discoverd that the onboard gpu on my new MSI Z370 is better than my old old nvidia pci ...much better video and more detailed on this old Panasonic 43" TV
<EvilRoey> haha
<EvilRoey> neat
<BluesKaj> yup, the nvidia gt520 \was getting long in the tooth I think
<hateball> EvilRoey: typically you can use "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" and it will pick the proper stuff for your system (it's the same as the gui thing)
<EvilRoey> hateball: ah alrih.
<EvilRoey> OH another issue:  I was trying to write a CD with k3b this morning and got the following error:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/287308/k3b-cdrecord-has-no-permission
<EvilRoey> I checked the permissions on /usr/bin/{cdrecord,cdrdao,etc.} and they're al 755 or looser
<rundevilrun007> test
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: btw so I installed the nvidia-384.. I looked under /lib for an nvidia.ko and didn't find one for this kernel
<EvilRoey> still
<EvilRoey> !!!
<EvilRoey> so what's the issue?
<EvilRoey> (i.e. I am not sure that installing nvidia-384 placed the module there either)
<genii> If installed will be in /lib/modules/kernel-version-here/updates/dkms/nvidia_384.ko   or /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-384/sub-version-specific-directory-name-here/kernel-version-here/module/nvidia_384.ko
<hegemon8> hey everyone...
<hegemon8> where is the right place to ask about electron and Plasma?....
<vespertatia> hegemon8: probably here too but you might have to wait
<IrcsomeBot1> <biki28> HÄ«
<stephan_> Hello :)  Anyone home?
<diogenes_> hi
<stephan_> Have to confess, I'm mostly just here out of curiosity.  Does anyone know how the Plasma 5.13 packages are coming along?
<SzykCech> Where can I find Dicovery security warning logs?!? It shows it for few secons and dissapear without sight!!! I can't find it in any logs (at least in KSystemLogs).
<SzykCech> Hi MANIAC!!! What kind of maniac do you are?!?
<edgar_> Someone know something about how configure TLP for SSD
<R13ose> What is the path to Kate?  I can't find the program
<TBotNik> anyone samba experts out here today?
<TBotNik> can't get samba to link to Windows server on network
<Guest12207> daniel pe
<danielpe> hola
<danielpe> buenas noches
<danielpe> alguien que me pueda despejar una duda
#kubuntu 2018-06-21
<mparillo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> artemkonkin was added by: artemkonkin
<IrcsomeBot1> <artemkonkin> На русском отвечают?
<CalicoFlows> I have an external monitor connected to my laptop, can I create a separate virtual desktop and assign it to it?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<hateball> CalicoFlows: by default each monitor acts as its own workspace
<hateball> CalicoFlows: maybe I dont understand what you are asking
<CalicoFlows> hateball, I am also not sure what you mean :) I don't have separate taskbar where I can have programs opened separately from the ones on the main display...
<hateball> CalicoFlows: rightclick the panel and go into settings
<hateball> you can set it to show open programs per monitor/workspace
<hateball> "only show from current screen" etc
<CalicoFlows> hateball, aaahh, so crated another default panel and did what you said, now it's just great, exactly what I needed
<CalicoFlows> thank you so much!
<CalicoFlows> "just great" was a bit premature :) but I will need to look into it later
<BluesKaj> CalicoFlows:  as hateball said you have options to show the icons in the panel for all open tasks or only particular virtual  desktops or activities...depends how you want to set them up . The icons only widget is handy for that .
<thatfossguy> Guys, to write ubuntu iso on usb stick from linux, gnome-image-writer would do the trick right?
<diogenes_> thatfossguy, also etcher, rosaimagewriter and few others
<BluesKaj> dd as well
<thatfossguy> @diogenes_, thanks :)
<diogenes_> yw
<thatfossguy> Can't remember the entire dd command for writing the images.
<BluesKaj> thatfossguy:  https://www.linuxnix.com/what-you-should-know-about-linux-dd-command/
<hateball> "sudo dd bs=8M status=progress if=/tmp/kubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb" is my go to, assuming my thumbdrive is sdb
<hateball> ... and that's where my iso is :p
<thatfossguy> @hateball, thanks :)
<hateball> thatfossguy: be aware it does overwrite the entire device, in case you have several partitions on it or something
<thatfossguy> Yep :)
<Elw3> Is there any known problem of mobile modems not working?
<Elw3> none of mine is recognized...
<diogenes_> Elw3, what model?
<Elw3> some huawai as always.
<diogenes_> Elw3, how do you know it's not recognized?
<Elw3> How should i know is the better question. I excpect that when i plug it in it should be shown in the network icon. But i havent used kde since 2010 or so, so is that different here?
<diogenes_> Elw3, nope, when you plug it in, you should add new connection > mobile broadband > and your details
<oussema> Hello
<Elw3> Mkey let me see.
<oussema> I want to ask when does KDE 5.13 make it to the kubuntu ppa backports?
<IrcsomeBot1> implycit was added by: implycit
<elw> Yea thats it.
<elw> Modern uis are so unintuitive...
<elw> I was expecting to see the network cards in the icon.
<R13ose> What is the full path to Kate?
<aedigital> R13ose, try: whereis kate
<R13ose> aedigital: worked thanks
<aedigital> :)
<elw> Is there any widget to change cpu speeds/governors or at least one to see which one is active?
<acheronuk> elw: indicator-cpufreq works for me. sits in the system tray once run https://i.imgur.com/j6Gjzkj.png
<elw> Ahright, i remeber having used that years ago. But its not showing when searching for "cpu".
<karstenk> Hello! I have two displays. One is in another room. I would like to control the extended display(2) from main display(1). Do you know any application, which offers screen2 in a window?
<elw> Does it have to be a window? Having booth showing the same content is easy...
<karstenk> I cant duplicate the desktop cause of security reasons. Another option would be to display a single window from screen1 on screen2.
<karstenk> sure you could drag it to the extended desktop, but then it is hard to control from another room
<elw> Great, now i tried it with mine and my second screen wont turn on again.
<elw> First experinces with wayland> stopped working.
<SzykCech> Where can I find Dicovery security warning logs?!? It shows it for few secons and dissapear without sight!!! I can't find it in any logs (at least in KSystemLogs).
<diogenes_> SzykCech, u asking the same question for over a week already )
<SzykCech> But no response so far...
<elw> what is you problem anyway SzykCech?
<SzykCech> I have security warnigns in Discovery. They apear for 2s and disapear without sight. I wonder what error I got...
<elw> Discovery?
<SzykCech> Discover?!?
<elw> The packet manager?
<SzykCech> Yes.
<elw> I see.
<elw> Use apt get i would say.
<SzykCech> I am not sure exact name as I have translated name of this program.
<elw> If you care enough to look in such stuff you should use the terminal.
<SzykCech> plasma-discover - this is program file name
<SzykCech> Now I updated my distro without any errors nor warnings... So: I have no idea what was happen before...
<elw> Why does Konversation not come with a channel list?
<BluesKaj> elw:  just type !list in the server textbox , but beware of being flooded
<elw> Uh i mistyped :D I meant server list.
<BluesKaj> elw:  any channels you wish to ayto join can be added in the server list /edit
<BluesKaj> wish to join  rather
<elw> nvmd it. I am practially living in IRC.
<BluesKaj> anyway BBL
<elw> Just bugs me that xchat has a nice server list in it per default and here i have to type it in.
<elw> ffs why do all windows open on my secondary screen?
<DranikProgrammer> elw ++
<DranikProgrammer> (that was to the channel list konversation idea)
<elw> *server
<elw> Also is there a nice and easy way of having all my partitions mounted at boot?
<Guest17095> elw it is built-in feature in KDE
<Guest17095> elw: just find in settings section about external storages (I don't know how it is named in English, because all my ui in Russian
<elw> Partitions, not removable media.
<elw> Ah wait yes.
<elw> Its there too, thx.
<Guest17095> you are welcome
<elw> Hm plasma started lagging for no reason.
<elw> Guys how do i install to a laptop? The installer failed when trying to install grub.
<elw> And grub-install complains about missing cows. Dafuck
<davenx> hi
<DranikProgrammer> hi
<davenx> I've a question about Discover
<davenx> Software Center
<DranikProgrammer> What is it
<davenx> ...when i try to install some new theme i can't do because it give me error with SSL certificate
<davenx> Handshake SSL in this case
<davenx> anyone know why and how can I solve this ?
<DranikProgrammer> Uh, it could be literally everything including basic network errors
<davenx> how can i solve this ?
<DranikProgrammer> Is this the first time ?
<davenx> in my pc the connection wi fi run without problem
<davenx> i don't know... i think yes...
<davenx> I left guys
<davenx> thanks
<davenx> bye
<DranikProgrammer> just try to reboot, it may fix it
<davenx> ok, but i dont think it will solved in this manne
#kubuntu 2018-06-22
<somekool> Hey There, I have all sorts of problem since I upgraded from plasma 5.13.0 to 5.13.1 from the kubuntu/backports ppa, anyone else experienced issues as well ?
<juacom99> Hi, quick question my NumLock  keep turning it off on login. I went to Settings > Input Devices > Keyboard > Hardware > NumLock and turne it on but it didn't seems to work. anyone experiensing this bug too?
<juacom99> @somekool sorry i'm still on 5.12
<somekool> @juacom99 sorry as well, never had this numlock issue, is it on boot or while you are using your desktop ?
<juacom99> @somekool it seems to be on the login screen
<IrcsomeBot1> EndfoxZ was added by: EndfoxZ
<davenx> hello
<davenx> there's anybody who can help me with an issue on Discover Software Center
<davenx> ?
<davenx> I've a problem with SSL HandShake
<davenx> When I try to install some new theme it give me error on Discover
<davenx> anyone can help me with SSL Handshake error ?
<lordievader> davenx: Could you give some more details?
<daute> Hi! Anyone knows hot to prevent Ktorrent from autostart?
<diogenes_> daute, look in settings
<daute> "Settings > Autostart" is empty
<diogenes_> daute, in ktorrent settings
<daute> I did, there is nothing about autostart....
<diogenes_> run in terminal: ls $HOME/.config/autostart
<daute> I did... empty also.
<diogenes_> now run: ls /etc/xdg/autostart
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<daute> Hi! Anyone knows hot to prevent Ktorrent from autostart? I have checked $HOME/.config/autostart, also Ktorrent settings, I have executed ls /etc/xdg/autostart and I still can not find what to do. Any idea?
<diogenes_> daute, check if there is such an option as "save session" also did you reboot or you put pc to sleep or hibernate?
<EvilRoey> hehwhoah
<daute> hehwhoah?
<DranikProgrammer> hehwhoah?
<airking> Hello!  I installed kubuntu alongside windows 10 (UEFI)  However it appears grub is not installed
<airking> as the system still just boots to windwos
<airking> windwos*
<airking> windows* sorry new keyboard
<airking> How can I fix this?
<diogenes_> airking, to re-install but this time choose manual partitioning
<diogenes_> btw win7/8/10?
<uebera||> Hi. I'm seemingly overlooking something in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization. When I copy a daily Kubuntu Live CD image onto an USB stick using "dd", "sfdisk --list /dev/sdX" will show Disklabel type, Disk identifier, and two partitions (type Empty, EFI). When I recreate an ISO image using mkisofs (w/o touching the files referenced on the command line), there are no visible partitions, no disklabe, no disk identifier.
<uebera||> As a result, I can boot the new image w/o problems using VirtualBox (both referencing the iso file as well as the physical USB stick), but not using a new Intel NUC8i7HNK[2] (it simply ignores the USB stick in question).
<uebera||> Is it possible to obtain the original script which is used to create the official Kubuntu Daily ISO images? I have not seen any pointer.
<acheronuk> uebera||: I asked our Ubuntu release team that a while back and was told:
<acheronuk> "It's a muddy and complicated pipe of live-build (via livecd-rootfs) in launchpad-buildd, published by launchpad, followed by debian-cd, wrapped in cdimage."
<acheronuk> at which point, even as a developer, I gave up!
<davenx> hi
<davenx> I must to solve an issue abbout Discover Software Center
<davenx> when i try to install new theme it give me Handshake SSL
<davenx> error
<airking> diogenes_: Sorry, I left for lunch!  I managed to get it working though
<airking> I was selecting the wrong thing when I was booting the machine
<airking> I have a KDE issue now however
<airking> The panel is on the wrong monitor
<airking> I would like it on my "primary" or center monitor
<airking> I can't find an option to set a "primary" monitor however
<uebera||> acheronuk: I'd still love to see it instead of trying to come up with my own version based on live-build (which will (a) not be cleaner and (b) will likely take ages--the objective is to get my NUC configured now based on (K)Ubuntu w/o having to switch to Fedora/Rawhide which works out of the box), if possible.
<airking> nevermind, I found "primary display" dropdown box...
<airking> can't believe I missed that
<hashwagon> The time in my panel hasn't updated in 2 hours. Any tips?
<hashwagon> When I create a new panel, it shows the correct time. I'll fill out a bug report I guess. Just don't want to reboot just for time :(
<hashwagon> Okay, the task panels refreshed and started functioning time and everything when I exited my 0ad snap game that was running in the background haha.
<R13ose> How do I keep the mic volume at 24%?  This is moving down for some reason
#kubuntu 2018-06-23
<IrcsomeBot1> <ace_player> Hello, I have a quick question.  I noticed backports are enabled by default on Kubuntu 18.04.  I understand Kubuntu is moving to Plasma 5.13 soon via backports. … If I disable the backport repo will I continue to get point updates to 5.12 LTS?  I have a machine I'd like to keep very stable on the LTS is appealing to me.  Thanks!
<punkgeek> Hello guys, sorru what can i do with this error:
<punkgeek> org.kde.kcoreaddons: Error loading plugin "kcm_lookandfeel" "The shared library was not found."
<geekdeedy> hello everyone
<user|48590> hello
<fred_munch> gday every1. :)
<user|50774> Hi there!
<user|50774> How can I add a new language for keyboard with english to be 2 languages
<user|50774> ??
<user|50774> Guys, coutd you help me?
<user|50774> could you help me?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<Roey> BluesKaj: heya!
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<Roey> hihi!!
<Roey> So I had opened up systemsettings5, and saw that there was nothing to Apply
<Roey> i.e. out of the three choices (commercial driver, latest driver in kubuntu, nouveau) it was already on "latest driver"
<Roey> BluesKaj: when I try to do apt-get --reinstall nvidia-384 (over nvidia-390), it still didnt' build the kernel module
<Roey> or install it
<Roey> I was thinking apt-get --purge nvidia-384 and --purge nvidia-390, then to install 384.
<Roey> but this is shooting from the hip
<Roey> what I need to know is why it's not placing that kernel module there.
<BluesKaj> Roey:  just try removing the 390 driver, don't purge is necessary
<BluesKaj> don't think
<Roey> I've already removed it.
<Roey> then I do "locate nvidia.ko" and get this:
<Roey> /lib/modules/4.15.0-20-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia.k
<Roey> /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia.ko
<Roey> and those are the only two locations.
<Roey> and my kernel is:
<Roey> Linux gear 4.15.0-23-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 18:02:16 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Roey> so it is 4.15.0-23-generic, not 4.15.0-20-generic.
<BluesKaj> are you running 18.04 ?
<Roey> erm
<Roey> yes
<Roey> yes I am.
<BluesKaj> Roey:  I'm on 18.10 Cosmix so I'm not sure what the latestkernel is on Bionic
<Roey> I didn't realize 18.10 is out
<BluesKaj> err Cosmic
<BluesKaj> I'm a Kubuntu tester so I'm usually running dev OSs
<Roey> ohhhh okay then.
<Roey> BluesKaj: well mine is 4.15.0-23-generic, as I said
<BluesKaj> ok, BRB , gonna check my kernel on bionic
<Roey> k
<BluesKaj> yup, it's the 4.15.0-23-generic.
<BluesKaj> nothing unusual there, what's uname -a giving you
<BluesKaj> ok, now just go into system-settings as a user not root , so use the kmenu and system-settings>driver manager . It scans your HW and shows which gpu driver is recommended. I know this sounds repetitious, but it works
<jens_> hallo
<|SzykCech|> I have question (after failed with googling): Is Kubuntu 18.04 30bit colour depth?!? I am wonder if I get any benefit buing Radeon Pro instead some dirty cheap card...
<|SzykCech|> I have question (after failed with googling): Is Kubuntu 18.04 30bit colour depth ready?!? I am wonder if I get any benefit buing Radeon Pro instead some dirty cheap card...
<Elw3> I doubt the os matters here.
<Roey> BluesKaj: I've done that though
<Roey> as non root
<skorlupka> Elw3: I think he doesn't need advanced video card because he won't be able to force it work anyway. You know, tearing and so on
<Roey> this is just the behavior I see, what I wrote above
<Elw3> Ive never heard of 30bit srceens actually.
<Elw3> Is a rar program not part of a mint install?
<oerheks> rar is an archive, not used by mint or other not-really-ubuntu
<Elw3> "fresh" not _mint_
<oerheks> it is pop. software, paid, so not suitable for opensource
<Elw3> I see. I thought the file is broken upon reading unable to open.
<oerheks> you need the unrar util to open it.
<Elw3> Wasnt there an unrar-free package at some point?
<Elw3> Urhg the network usage icon does not work.
<Elw3> And i cant find any theme/iconset that does not look like shit.
<_jam> when I click on the "add widgets" control, nothing happens. and i've managed to lose my task manager and system tray on 18.04
<_jam> not seeing any known bugs about this
<_jam> it's kinda making things unusable for me
<diogenes_> _jam, fresh install?
<_jam> no
<diogenes_> so since when u got the issue?
<_jam> and happened after getting hit by this i think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1774950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1774950 in linux (Ubuntu) "Suspend fails in Ubuntu and Kubuntu 18.04 but works fine in Ubuntu and Kubuntu 17.10 (and on Kubuntu 18.04 using kernel 4.14.47)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<_jam> file corruption possible?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @_jam, I suggest renaming ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> That file sometimes is corrupted during upgrades and cause strange desktop behavior.
<diogenes_> ohhh the suspend can do a lot of harm, it damaged a chip on my laptop so since then i never again use suspend
<diogenes_> i won't suggest suspend anyway, shutdown only
<_jam> DarinMiller, ok that seems like a reasonable approach
<_jam> yea, suspend shouldn't damage hardware, that seems like bad advice
<_jam> I suspect I need to log out, do this, then log back in. so let me do that. will be back in a minute
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> 👍🏼
<_jam> DarinMiller: that seems to have worked, THANK!
<_jam> S
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> good to hear. :)
<_jam> I assumed it was some corrupt file, but hell if I knew which one
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Yes, it took me awhile to find it also...
<_jam> going to try restoring from a backup and see how that goes. then it's time to get back in to the office :/
<_jam> and this is why backups were invented. everything restored to normal
<goose_> So I'm having
<goose_> So I'm having an issue with fonts blurring on Ubuntu 18.04. I'm using KDE 5.12.5 with Nvidia 396 drivers. I've tried reinstalling the drivers, turning off composition pipeline, and adjusting font antialiasing in the font settings. Nothing has worked so far. Any help?
<goose_> here is an example, though it will sometimes come into focus and then just blur again. It's usually worse than this pic
<goose_> https://i.imgur.com/JLWrpOk.png
<latene> anyone know tricks for getting Kubuntu accept a multi gpu mining rig set up?
#kubuntu 2018-06-24
<christian> Hello
<Etrigan63> Evening all
<Etrigan63> Has anyone gotten the appimage of digikam to upload to an online service?
<Etrigan63> When I try I get an error about not being able to open the io-slave. I have Firefox set as my default browser.
<IrcsomeBot1> Faszinosium42 was added by: Faszinosium42
<kab0m> hey there. Can someone tell me how i can use an emoji picker like “Insert Emoji” on Kubuntu/KDE? tia
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<brianwbass> hi
<kdeUser> Hi. I have got a bug in the Ubuntu 18.04 x64, KDE 5.12.5. When I change a volume or a display backlight fast, a progress bar sometimes goes back a few steps. You can see this on a gif, on the gif I always turn mouse wheel to UP. gif is here https://imgur.com/a/ArFV77y
<kdeUser> Despite I turn mouse wheel to UP only somtimes progress bar steps back.
<kdeUser> The bug appeared since Ubuntu 18.04. There is no such bug in Ubuntu 16.04 x64 with native KDE or KDE from official PPA.
<kdeUser> Thx for attention. I hope the bug will be fixed ASAP cause this is annoying case.
<kdeUser> Bye!
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @kdeUser, Ensure to search bugs.kde.org for a similar report.  if you can't find a reprt submit one.
<Amigo82> Hello
<Amigo82> I'm trying again Kubuntu after a long while and I'm having a very stupid problem just after completing installation of Kubuntu 18.04
<Amigo82> After shutting down and removing the USB live stick and restarting the computer
<Amigo82> I get up only to the grub rescue console
<Amigo82> Does the grub version that comes with the kubuntu 18.04 installation iso understand ext4 partitions?
<Amigo82> Because the problem seems to stem from the fact that grub doesn't see the installation directory /
<Amigo82> Either that, or it doesn't see SSD disks.
<Amigo82> Can anyone suggest to a newbie what can I do?
<Amigo82> It's a completely new installation on an empty and formated SSD with  the ext4 file system.
<diogenes_> is it efi?
<Amigo82> It's a gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H motherboard. I don't think it's UEFI.
<Amigo82> It's description mentions it being hybrid EFI
<diogenes_> look in bios
<Amigo82> ok, I'll check, give me 1 min.
<diogenes_> you could disable efi and reinstall
<diogenes_> don't forget to set partition scheme to /msdos/mbr
<Amigo82> It doesn't seem like a modern UEFI Bios, rather it looks like the tradidional blue window BIOS. Nowhere does it mention UEFI. I can select how to treat SATA disks as either oldschool IDE, or as SATA, or AHCI
<Amigo82> In other words there isn't a choice for "EFI", "not EFI" anywhere.
<diogenes_> is it ide?
<diogenes_> or ahci
<Amigo82> All my disks are SATA. I have the BIOS configured in AHCI mode
<diogenes_> maybe try with ide
<Amigo82> ok, will do. But isn't it slower? Or does the OS take over this after boot and use the disks efficiently?
<diogenes_> most likely u wont notice any difference
<Amigo82> wow
<Amigo82> It booted up immediately
<Amigo82> thanks!
<diogenes_> yw
<Amigo82> :)  Thanks again, it was great. Didn't think this could be a problem. After all SATA has been along for 15 years or so.
<Amigo82> I'll keep working on it, thanks.
<diogenes_> np
#kubuntu 2019-06-17
<[Relic]> Anything like gwenview that can actually do a slideshow in a window?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> what about the media frame widget?
<[Relic]> I'll play with that and see; not sure why the force full screen always with slideshow in gwenview
<IrcsomeBot> <fairhb> anyone familar with updating the audio driver?  I have a realtek alc298 and I installed Kubuntu 19.04.  Speaker sound doesn't work, although my bluetooth audio works fine.  I came across DKMS (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS), but the oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms for 19.04 appears to be failling build (https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/alsa-daily/+packages).  I would really like to get my
<IrcsomeBot> speakers working.
<[Relic]> I have to switch between two different audio outputs; clicking on the audio volume icon to find the switches.  Haven't looked into having multiple outputs at once yet.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hey guys! I dual boot Win7 and Kubuntu 18.04 in legacy boot. later today I will have to downgrade to Windows 10 + Kubuntu 18.04. If I understand correctly, I should better switch to UEFI for both OSses. What's you opinion on it? Should I stay on BIOS or switch to UEFI?
<diogenes_> if you switch to UEFI make sure you backup all your data because it might require a new partition scheme and all dara erased.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @diogenes_, Good advice. I did that of course. My reasons for asking are more technical. I have so far ignored UEFI completely but I think, now I finally have to go with the times.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @diogenes_, Do I have to change anything on my Kubuntu (BIOS) install?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> atm, Win7 is on sda, Kubuntu and grub are on sdb.
<diogenes_> yo will habe to wipe the drive and create a new partition table gpt and then install windows first then install kubuntu and make a /boot/efi fa32 300MB partition and you're ok.
<mparillo> Sounds like you have done it before. Do you find that Kubuntu's support for Secure Boot just works, You need to manually sign some drivers, You need to set up an EFI password to turn off Secure Boot, or you easily turn off Secure Boot?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<isomari> greetings, My system suddently only boots to a black screen with a cursor. I'll deal with that later but for now I need to work but startx from cli goes to gnome which I hate. How ca I make startx boot to plasma?
<IrcsomeBot> jil080879 was added by: jil080879
<Federico> Hi everyone, I'm experiencing plasmashell crashes upon opening any browser, I tried chromium and firefox
<FedericoHP> Hi, is there anyone who can help me with a bug related to plasmashell?
<isomari> greetings how can i reinstall plasma?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> isomari, and plasma-workspace to make sure
<isomari> BluesKaj: thanks. My system suddendly stays on the login screen.
<BluesKaj> isomari, if you have another desktop like gnome installed then you can choose which one to load in the dropdown
<isomari> BluesKaj: gnome? I'd rather chew nails.
<isomari> how can I make startx boot to plasma instead of gnome?
<aiena> I am having trouble with xsane and gimp I feel it may have something to do with ppa's I get errors like 'gimp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgimpcolor-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: gegl_scratch_alloc'
<aiena> how do I disable the ppa's and downgrade to system packages?
<genii> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<aiena> hmm how do I list repos with just apt
<aiena> i need to use a cli tool so that synaptic doesnt lock the repos
<aiena> Hmm system really messed up I think I'll just format it
<aiena> I did a lot of distro upgrades and that probably messed it up
<IrcsomeBot> ericadams was added by: ericadams
<jordan_> Hi I have a gigabit swich and cat 6 short cables between gigbit nas and gigabit PCmy performace is 43 MiB/s any idea what is wrong with me?
#kubuntu 2019-06-18
<fairhb> need help with audio driver (realtek alc298) install/upgrade
<fairhb> have been trying to use Ubuntu DKMS, but looks like daily builds are failing for 19.04
<fairhb> without the .deb, not sure how to proceed
<Thr0r> I Just installed Kubuntu  18,04,2 LTS (i386) and it seems to work fine.. But after install I chose "update" and it was a list longer than I could read. It started it and it did not complete as I could see.. Rebooted, and now it says all is updated. Can I trust that? No more updates required to be safe and secure? ...Kubuntu is nice...
<swift110-phone__> Sup
<Thr0r> ubottu: Kubuntu 18.04.2 lts install upgrade
<ubottu> Thr0r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mparillo> Thr0r: If you open your konsole, and type: sudo apt update
<mparillo> apt should return if you have any packages to upgrade
<moonman> ey can anybody help me with something? i installed kubuntu on a seperate drive than windows 10 and now windows 10 wont boot anymore
<moonman> also does anybody know why the videowallpaper plugin got taken down?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Thr0r> mparillo: Ok - Sudo apt update returns "all packages are up to date" - so guess I'm fine then. Thank you.
<aiena> I need some help I just fresh installed kubuntu 19.04 when I boot I get a "minimal grub" shell i need to press tab and then type out exit to boot into kubuntu. I also noticed I do not get a "/boot/efi" mountpoint with lsblk.
<aiena> The update-grub command does not detect my windows efi partition and errors out at 'grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdc1.  Check your device.map.' sdc1 is the thumb drive of the install of kubuntu. If I unplug sdc1 it does not pickup windows.
<aiena> What did I do wrong with my installation in manual mode I made /dev/sda2 reserved for BIOS partition I think that is for efi
<aiena> in the older kubuntu /dev/sda2 was mounted at /boot/efi which isn't happening on this kubuntu fresh install
<BluesKaj> aiena, best to ask in #ubuntu chat, there more uefi knowledgeable users there when it's about dual booting in uefi
<BluesKaj> oops just missed
<aiena> I am struggling to get kubuntu 19.04 to install correctly on my dual boot efi system. I tried 2 things if I reserve /dev/sda2 as a boot partition it gets marked as bios grub if the boot area is set to /dev/sda it boot but I get a minimal grub screen and grub is a bit broken if I specify /dev/sda2 it goes to minimal grub but never boots.
<aiena> i dont understand why there is an additional boot area drop down
<aiena> i feel its booting in legacy mode or something I am confused
<deadmund> My OS key is not working at all.  Can somebody help me figure out why?  My keyboard layout is US 104 (I believe)
#kubuntu 2019-06-19
<crayonsarebeauts> Hi guys.. This morning i booted.. and my networkmanager is no longer connecting (nor showing) my wifi connection. It's still there in "connections" settings. I'm not even sure where to start looking for a solution ..
<calcmandan> wifi shut off?
<crayonsarebeauts> I didnt know that was a possibility .. I dont have "flight mode" activated..
<crayonsarebeauts> i'm checking my keys.. is there anyway i can check whether it's turned on or off?
<calcmandan> laptops may have a button for wifi/bluetooth
<calcmandan> pressing it can activate or deactivate
<calcmandan> some keyboards too
<calcmandan> i'm just guessing here,
<calcmandan> i've done it a million times
<crayonsarebeauts> the laptop definitly doensnt have such a button.. i can't find it on my keyboard either :(
<calcmandan> pressing the button inadvertently
<calcmandan> take a picture of your keyboard
<calcmandan> and send it dcc
<IrcsomeBot> DragosCornelius was added by: DragosCornelius
<crayonsarebeauts> im checking if i can find it somehow cli (if its activated or not)
<crayonsarebeauts> nmcli says it's active
<calcmandan> reboot the router?
<crayonsarebeauts> i'm connected to the same network with my other device :P
<calcmandan> forget the network and readd it, maybe
<IrcsomeBot> <DragosCornelius> I'm using Linux Mint 19 and fullhd videos are stuttering in VLC after tens of tweeks
<IrcsomeBot> serenase was added by: serenase
<IrcsomeBot> <DragosCornelius> So i wanna choose Kubuntu if is more reliable and smooth
<IrcsomeBot> <DragosCornelius> Any advices ?
<crayonsarebeauts> calcmandan: did, but not find it again. nmcli say wifi is active, however when i look in /sys/class/net .. i only see 'lo', 'docker' and 3 'br-' entries
<crayonsarebeauts> calcmandan: i did the "hold boot button for 30 seconds" trick .. that fixed it ..
<calcmandan> try adding it manually
<calcmandan> you're fixed
<calcmandan> good
<crayonsarebeauts> yes, thanks for the help :)
<calcmandan> well, you helped yourself. i was shooting from the hip.
<calcmandan> but you're welcome
<crayonsarebeauts> you made my google search more accurate, i call that helping :D
<IrcsomeBot> <serenase> Is there any preview blugin for Dolphin like there is Sushi for Nautilus? Or mac´s quicklook?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Franky2010> is ok set Kubuntu on Ubuntu? any conflicts, or problems here
<qwebirc12009> Hello
<Bialar> Hello
<BluesKaj> hi Bialar
<Bialar> Just giving this IRC thing a try
<Oderus> hello. after changing my look-and-feel options in kubuntu (mouse theme, widget style, etc), where is the file that this information is saved to?
<BluesKaj> Oderus, try /usr/share
<Oderus> BluesKaj: thank you. hat directory is rather large. i have checked in the plasma sub directory but not sure what i am looking for
<Sten-Olivin> Hi, I am a newbe IRC user. I trying to learn about programming in Python and other issues. How do I do to find different IRC-channel in different topics? All channel names is not so intuititive? Thx!
<Sten-Olivin> Just figure it out. Forget it. Wasnt so difficult.
#kubuntu 2019-06-20
<Oderus> hello. recently i changed my gmail password, and so i went to change it in kmail, and ever since then KMail gives me the error "Could not read password : user rejected waller access". I tried erasing the relevent data from wallet, rebooting, and then giving it my password, but the same thing happens still. How can I resolve this? Kubuntu 19.04
<valorie> Oderus: perhaps they can help in #kontact ?
<valorie> sounds like the database needs to be flushed or so
<valorie> but I haven't used kmail in years
<valorie> Oderus: all the kde chans are most active in euro-working hours
<Oderus> valorie: alright i will head there and try asking thank you
<valorie> best of luck
<valorie> sounds annoying
<Oderus> valorie: oh it is.. i have tried a few things and nothing has worked xD
<Oderus> valorie: when are euro working hours? x.x im in EST
 * valorie is in PST
<valorie> they should be coming online in a few hours, I guess
<valorie> or look at timeanddate.com
<calcmandan> Ello
<viewer|85> hello, anyone there?
<diogenes_> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<arthurb> My trackpad malfunction and pressed the middle mouse button a couple thousand times on my plasma desktop. As a result, I have a couple thousand empty post-it notes on it. Removing them one by one isn't really working. I've tried clearing ~/.local/share/plasma_notes but that doesn't seem to be making a difference
<Eric_Adams> Any thoughts on how/why "Show only tasks from the current desktop" is now the default in Plasma 5.16? Seems like a small thing but somebody bviously thought it was a good idea.
<Eric_Adams> This is the Task Manager
<BluesKaj> one can configure the task manager options to show what you want in it
<BluesKaj> Eric_Adams,^
<BluesKaj> i prefer the Icons only task manager widget
<Eric_Adams> Obviously but I never quite understand how the decision to make changes iike this. Not a complain so much as musing on how it happens.
<Eric_Adams> I prefer Icon Only as well.
<BluesKaj> that's a question for the devs, who knows what logic is used to set defaults :-0
<Eric_Adams> And I guess I could also ask why there aren't any virtual desktop configured by default. Anyway, just curious I guess....
<BluesKaj> Eric_Adams, the system settings>desktop behaviour>virtual desktop options are available
<Eric_Adams> Yes, that is true. I find it interesting that there are none by default.
<BluesKaj> also i prefer activities now that VDs no longer support different backgrounds/wallpapers
<Oderus> hi all. having an issue with kmail where one of my email accounts (gmail) gets the error that it cannot access wallet. how can i solve this?
<BluesKaj> Oderus, thjink you have your answer in #kde chat
<BluesKaj> crossposting the same question in different chats is frowned upon btw
<Oderus> BluesKaj: sorry about cross posting, i didnt figure it would be the same people in the channels
<BluesKaj> np, Oderus, do you actually need kwallet for kmail...haven't used it since kde3
<Oderus> BluesKaj: I would guess so.. it is actually the only thing I use it for. I was actually unaware I was using it until this error popped
<Oderus> BluesKaj: maybe if I remove kwallet and purge the config files it will still work, i will try it heh
<BluesKaj> Oderus, maybe kmail uses kwallet by default, rather then remove just disable kwallet
<BluesKaj> then=than
<BluesKaj> Oderus, system settings>personalization>accounts>wllet preferences tab
<BluesKaj> *wallet
<Oderus> BluesKaj: i actually did remove it, and it still gives me the same error
<BluesKaj> Oderus, look in kmail settings/options to see if you change it there
<BluesKaj> can
<Oderus> BluesKaj: will do thank you
<Oderus> BluesKaj: nope no dice.. i disabled kwallet and told kmail i didn't want to use kde wallet, and now i cant even click the password field to enter a password haha
<BluesKaj> Oderus, that's odd, do you actually need kmail for work or some such?
<Oderus> BluesKaj: not necessarily.. what do you use?
<BluesKaj> i just use my gmail acct directly for regular use and proton mail for secure stuff, which is rarely
<Oderus> BluesKaj: ok thank you i will check out proton
<BluesKaj> but I'm a home user, no longer working (\retired)
<Oderus> BluesKaj: yes I am a home user as well
<BluesKaj> I haven't bothered with kmail since canonical decided to turn it into an office suite type app with the akonadi server attached etc
<BluesKaj> thunderbird will fetch emails from gmail if you want something less complicated and bug free
<Oderus> BluesKaj: ok this is funny... i added my gmail account as a pop instead of imap, and it accepted it without error. however, it doesn't show my gmail account in my list of accounts on the main screen hahahaha
<BluesKaj> heh
<Oderus> BluesKaj: wow kmail seems suuuuuuper bugged
<Oderus> BluesKaj: if i delete my akonadi config files, could that have any negative effect?
<Oderus> meh screw it.. im going to purge kmail, akonadi server, and kontact, autoremove anything no longer needed for those, purge those config files, delete my /home/user/.config/ akonandi and kmail congif files, and reinstall it all and see what happens. lol
<BluesKaj> jusrt  removekmail and akonadi-server
<Oderus> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> akonadi will nolonger be in ~/.config
<BluesKaj> iirc
<Oderus> BluesKaj: ok I will have to come back to this in a half hour, tickets are about to run out to meet and greet the author Margret Atwood, i wouldn't want to miss out! :)
<BluesKaj> cool Oderus ! where is the meet & greet?
<Oderus> BluesKaj: at a local bookstore lol
<BluesKaj> in burlington ?
<Oderus> Sarnia
<Oderus> its not till november, but tickets are almost sold outy
<BluesKaj> ok. I'm up near Sudbury
<BluesKaj> nice to see a fellow canuck on linux :-)
<BluesKaj> good luck!
<Oderus> BluesKaj: nice! yeah i got the tickets lol.
<Oderus> BluesKaj: same error by the way hahahahaha
<Oderus> my hotmail accounts are fine but no gmail
<Oderus> nope none of kmail works now, bummer.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I am installing and configuring Kubuntu 18.04 on my desktop and it's a blast!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Thank you, Kubuntu team for such a great OS!!
<Oderus> I was speaking to a person earlier today about KMail, is that person here?
<Oderus> question . after i change my mouse theme, what file does it save that setting to?
<Oderus> nevermind i found it. thanks/
#kubuntu 2019-06-21
<calcmandan> hello
<IrcsomeBot> Robert Rodrigues was added by: Robert Rodrigues
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<user|76736> hi Is anybody there? ¿Hay alguien aquí?
<M_aD> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<M_aD> user|76736 ^
<user|76736> can't change scheduler elevator on kubuntu 19.04 to from mq-deadline to CFQ
<chango> can't change scheduler elevator on kubuntu 19.04 to from mq-deadline to CFQ  even with scsi_mod.use_blk_mq=0 on /etc/default/grub
<IrcsomeBot> matheus_bach was added by: matheus_bach
#kubuntu 2019-06-22
<IrcsomeBot> Arindam Banerjee was added by: Arindam Banerjee
<IrcsomeBot> <Arindam Banerjee> Hey guys, I need help with something, I have a Lenovo IdeaPad 320, with AMD A9, and 8GB of ram. I Know that it's not a good processor but still, I was trying to install 18.04 and it has frozen before disk setup...
<IrcsomeBot> <Arindam Banerjee> I have checked that my hard drive partitioning system is gpt and I have made the USB drive as gpt with Rufus.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Fart1000> hi, i am trying to install Kubuntu over PXE, but each time i try to install, the screen went to black after "initramfs"
<Fart1000> any idea why?
<BluesKaj> Fart1000, is this a UEFI/BIOS machine?
<BluesKaj> Fart1000, if so, have you followed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/PXE-netboot-install
<Fart1000> Hi BluesKaj, yes, its dual,
<Fart1000> i am using Serva as a PXE
<Fart1000> Still, the same issue
<Fart1000> after initramfs, it reboots, and black screen
<Fart1000> windows pxe install is so straightforward, why does Linux have to be so complicated?
<Fart1000> installing linux to install linux is not an option
<Fart1000> the main reason for pxe is to avoid that
<BluesKaj> is there a reason to not use a standard install ?
<Fart1000> BluesKaj, erm i dont have a usb drive, nor a dvd-rom drive :(
<Fart1000> anyway the PXE access is fine, just that kubuntu refused to load the install screen
<Fart1000> i tested it with windows, works flawlessly
<BluesKaj> Fart1000, suggest you try the #ubuntu chat , many more users there and since both kubuntu and ubuntu use the same iunstall procedure your chances of a correct answer and help there 10X greater than here.
<BluesKaj> *install
<Fart1000> ok they will probably give the same answer, use linux to install linux
<BluesKaj> I'm not real familiar with PXE installs
<BluesKaj> you' d netter mention it if you're dual booting windows and linux
<BluesKaj> better
<Fart1000> oh, not dualbooting though, i am trying to reinstall as linux only first
<BluesKaj> ok
<Fart1000> i guess it has something to do with the graphics card and ubuntu doesnt support it
<user|57373> necesito descargar windows  7 y windows 10
<user|57373> windows 10 am  7 pleasse
<OerHeks> ?¿
<user|94063> Guys, having problems installing Arduino IDE
#kubuntu 2019-06-23
<IrcsomeBot> plyr0 was added by: plyr0
<rebab> How to fix "error attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'" error? I can't boot.
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> rebab: That sounds like grub, correct?
<rebab> rebab: Yes.
<lordievader> I'd boot a live cd and verify that all the data (read partitions) are all still there.
<lordievader> Best case, your grub config got borked.
<wim__> ik ben hier voor ' t eerst. Even kijken hoe ditg werkt.
<wim__> hello paulus-M
<lordievader> wim__: Dit kanaal is over het algemeen Engels 😉
<wim__> tell me why.
<lordievader> Why what?
<wim__> Waarom over 't algemeen? NL niet ntoegestaan
<lordievader> This is an English spoken channel. For Dutch join #ubuntu-nl
<lordievader> International folks and all.
<wim__> @lordievader. TNX. But there is a lot of reply in Dutch to me.Strange.
<wim__> OK I try #ubuntu-nl
<wim__> see the blue rules.
<user|67924> goodmorning all
<user|67924> can I ask a question?
<user|80558> anyone have a link to a 14.04 i386 iso image?
<mparillo> I believe they are no longer supported, so they have been removed from the official mirrors. In a VM, you can try: https://www.osboxes.org/kubuntu/
<mparillo> It was the last LTS with Plasma 4, and upgrading from Plasma 4 to 5 was difficult.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> wolfen4ever was added by: wolfen4ever
<qwebirc28733> Synaptic Package Managers theme is somewhat mangled. Tried to change GTK2/3 theme from System Settings, but that didn't make any difference (except for other gtk applications). Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> qwebirc28733, try original muon instead of synaptic. Synaptic is ok , but it's getting kind of long in the tooth
<qwebirc28733> BluesKaj: I think I still prefer Synaptic over anything else. I'm just wonderind why the themeing is not working. On Unity desktop everything is fine.
<BluesKaj> qwebirc28733, mainly because it's native to gtk, not kde/plasma
<BluesKaj> gotta go, bbl
<delac> To change Synaptic's theme: copy ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini to /root/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<delac> I gues that has to suffice for now, though I would prefer to find a way to change it from userland, like it works on gnome and unity
<diogenes_> delac, or create a /.root/.themes and copy there your theme.
<delac> diogenes_:gues that would work in case the theme is not installed system wise
<delac> anyone got any idea how unity and gnome manage to change root applications theme without root privileges?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> I have a dual boot system where the windows got destroyed. I will have to reinstall windows. Before I will attempt to do thid I would like to do a complete backup of the running kubuntu. Which tools do you recommend? I find many titorials for complete backups but they are all a couple of years old.
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> This seems like a reasonable solution: https://www.ostechnix.com/backup-entire-linux-system-using-rsync/
<delac> is there any preferred xsettings manager for kde?
<delac> any good reasons NOT to run unity-settings-daemon on KDE?
<OerHeks> any reason to use a gtk/gnome tool on kde?
#kubuntu 2020-06-15
<amenji> How do I make SDDM run xinitrc as a session so I can switch to a different wm?
<IrcsomeBot> Urra_Aldunate was added by: Urra_Aldunate
<wxl> how does one restart klipper?
<IrcsomeBot> mythio was added by: mythio
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> My `online accounts` tab is empty. How to fix this?
<lordievader> Good morning
<win32user> Hi people, I am having issue with kubuntu 20.04. HP Envy Laptop 350 with Ryzen 3 & Radeon vega graphics. If it is plugged in to power, it works fine. When unplugged and start fresh boot the graphics play up, and glitch. can anyone point me for some troubleshooting
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<steveire> Is there a place on freenode to ask about hard disk encryption?
<steveire> fscrypt etc
<amenji_> anyone else got graphical glitch on kubuntu 20.04? mainly green pixels on the user icon
<amenji_> in the application launcher
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> Anyone got KDE plasma 5.19.0? Im on backport but still not accessible
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> How to get it?
<BluesKaj> @mythio, why? the latest in not always the greatest
<BluesKaj> is
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> I like the new status and notification area, so was excited
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> :(
<mparillo> Plasma 5.19 depends on a later Qt than shipped with the *buntus for 20.04. Qt is used for not just Kubuntu, but also for Lubuntu (LXQt) and lots of packages in the *buntu archives. The Kubuntu team cannot easily unilaterally upgrade Qt heedless of the possible impacts across the entire *buntu ecosystem.
<IrcsomeBot> markbryanduncan was added by: markbryanduncan
<yoohart> Lost my password. Cannot update my computer.
<win32user> Hi people, I am having issue with kubuntu 20.04. HP Envy Laptop 360 with Ryzen 3 & Radeon vega graphics. If it is plugged in to power, it boots and works fine even if unplugged itll work fine as long as its already running. When unplugged and running on battery and fresh boot the graphics play up, and glitch. can anyone point me for some troubleshooting
<Wenz> hello
<brinerustle> hello, I've just left gnome and cinnamon behind so I'm quite new to kde.... What is the best channel for asking for general help with kde or kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> both KDE and Kubuntu are good channels for assistance.
<ayush-M> hello everyone
<ayush-M> i am new to linux
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Let the adventure begin :)
<ayush-M> i am tryring to install the kde and non-kde frameworks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> non-kde frameworks?  I would not recommend trying to mix 2 desktop environments unless you are an advanced user.  DE's tend to compete for resources with requires a bit time and know-how to untangle.
<ayush-M> right now i have kubuntu installed on my computer (32bit)
<ayush-M> plasma already installed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Kubuntu 18.04?
<ayush-M> yeah
<ayush-M> pls tell me how to setup my desktop environment for programmig
<ayush-M> pls sir tell me
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I recommend searching for guides that align with the languages intended for programming, i.e. https://medium.com/@chaudharypulkit93/my-coding-environment-setup-from-scratch-on-ubuntu-18-04-cedf30981042
<BluesKaj> programming what?
<ayush-M> web development
<ayush-M> i am a beginner
<BluesKaj> https://linuxhint.com/best_ide_web_development/
<masonbee-M> ayush: I like Bluefish but Kate works just fine as well.
<krt8> Hi guys, does anyone knows if zfs root support is planned in Kubuntu 20.04 installer ?
<ludste> hi, hab ein Problem mit Sound: wenn ich "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav" kommt nichts raus - wenn ich das Ganze mit "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav" kommt das Gewünschte raus - eine Stimme in dem Fall
<RikMills> krt8: no, it is not. installer team only does new features like that for the GTK front end
<krt8> RikMills So Iwill it be correct to assume that this feature might not ever be supported in Kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> !de | ludste
<ubottu> ludste: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ludste> no problem :-)
<mmikowski> FWIW, we are working on the next generation Kubuntu Focus hardware. We are having some challenges with the usual suspects on Clevo hardware - sound is again not working, suspend - delete, etc.
<mmikowski> er, suspend - resume.
<mmikowski> So just working through the configs. Anybody want to help? :)
<ayush-M> is there any minimum system requirement for installing kde
<ayush-M> frameworks
<BluesKaj> which audio HW does the Clevo use , mmikowski?
<mmikowski> @BluesKaj let me double check. Intel HDA and Realtech are involved, but let me get the lspci output.
<BluesKaj> ayush-M, https://linuxconfig.org/ubuntu-20-04-system-requirements
<BluesKaj> yeah realtek is mostly intel hda
<ayush-M> <BluesKaj "ayush, https://linuxconfig.org/u"> i have kubuntu 18.04 installed on my pc
<ayush-M> but whenever i try to run kdesrc-build kio
<mmikowski> Thanks @BluesKaj, I expect we'll get it sorted. An interesting not, touchpad was also not working on startup, but looks we got that sorted through the skel cnfigs.
<BluesKaj> ayush-M, 18.04 and 20.04 basicallyhave the same requirements
<ayush-M> Qt always shows a message
<ayush-M> about license
<ayush-M> and all other frameworks failed to install
<ayush-M> pls tell me how to fix this issue
<BluesKaj> assume it's version 5 ?
<BluesKaj> if so check this out,  https://community.kde.org/KDevelop/HowToCompile_v5
<ayush-M> what's version 5
<ayush-M> ??
<BluesKaj> plasmashell
<BluesKaj> whynot just install kubuntu rather than compiling the DE, it's much simpler
<mmikowski> Here is the audio @BluesKaj: 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Comet Lake PCH cAVS
<BluesKaj> or kubuntu-destop and plasma-desktop if you migrating from a different desktop, ayush-M
<mmikowski> @BluesKaj we will sort through the issues, but of course any help is much appreciated.
<BluesKaj> mmikowski, so no audio at all ?
<mmikowski> @BluesKaj Not yet. The prior settings we used in /etc/modprobe.d/kfocus-001.conf no longer work. Interestingly, everything appears to work from PA with correct devices etc, but nothing hits the ears yet.
<BluesKaj> mmikowski, I'm quite sure that audio HW uses the snd_hda_intel driver like most..there's one thing that you might check in alsamixer and that's the automute, it's enabled by default, if so disable it
<mmikowski> @BluesKaj is the first stop: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commits/master/sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c.  If you don't know off hand, don't worry. Good point about automute - I was thinking along those lines because everything else appears as expected.
<mmikowski> @BluesKaj I'll give it a try and report back.
<BluesKaj> ok
<mmikowski> @BluesKaj Disabled automute. However, didn't resolve. We didn't do this for the current model - the key was the /etc/modprobe.d and /etc/modules-load.d configs.
<mmikowski> @BluesKaj So we'll start there update HDA configs; the Comet Lake HDA settings should probably do the trick.
<BluesKaj> mmikowski, there's an old intel audio bug in 'buntu that's never really been addresses t my knowledge and that's the audio driver fails to load on boot for some reason, so sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel and a reboot is usually needed, If the driver loads properly after the command there will be no output
<mmikowski> Thanks @BluesKaj. Yeah, we are loading the module this in the https://kfocus.org model that's shipping. Here is the existing line:
<mmikowski> @BluesKaj  options snd-hda-intel single_cmd=1 probe_mask=1 model=clevo-950
<mmikowski> So we will tweak the params (model=auto, model=basic, etc) until it works.  Comet Lake is probably the difference.  Hopefully just model=auto will do the trick.
<mmikowski> Thanks @BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> mmikowski, aslo you couldadd this line at the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, 'options snd-hda-intel index=0' without the quotes o/c
<BluesKaj> ok, I have a Dr's appointment (believe it or not) so i have to leave for a few hrs, but feel free to ask more questions if your issue remains, other are here to help as well
<ayush-M> <BluesKaj "or kubuntu-destop and plasma-des"> i have already installed kubuntu on my laptop
<dirtycajunrice> Is there a way to create profiles for wired ethernet? Like... when at location A i want static ip A+routes and when at location B i want static ip B+ routes
<ayush-M> right now i am getting a error on Qt frameworks
 * ayush-M sent a long message:  < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/r0/download/kde.modular.im/5680b72da0261a7aa101e3332a5d3ef5e27643a4 >
<ayush-M> pls tell me how to fix this
<brinerustle> I newly installed kubuntu, and dolphin takes minutes to put folders into the trash. the command line deletes files right away, as expected. Any idea why dolphin might be taking so long?
<brinerustle> hmmm. it seems if i empty the trash the process stops.
<brinerustle> bizarre behaviour from a file manager. Sigh. Also there is no root access. I will give a try to konquerer
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have a problem starting a game on kubuntu 20.04.. the game is tuxemon running on python 3
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> tried to fix problems with dependencies but had no luck
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> two friends of mine tried to help me and they were able to start the game on fedora and linux mint
<mparillo> brinerustle: Well-behaved GUI apps use polkit to request escalated privileges when needed. I know Kate is very good with that now, and I expect Dolphin is getting better. What you never want to do is sudo dolphin. Some general discussion about why: https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2017/02/editing-files-as-root/
<AntunceK> guys
<user|54424> Looking to upgrade 18.04 to 19.04.  I figure there might be a command line option so I don't have to do a complete re-install.
<AntunceK> i need to install windows app
<AntunceK> how do i do that?
<AntunceK> wine cannot install or am i doing something wrong
<AntunceK> please
<tomreyn> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<AntunceK> ubottu hey
<AntunceK> i want to install poker software
<AntunceK> but cannot even start the app
<AntunceK> i can't do virtualization of windows
<brinerustle> exe files will not run on linux. you might try with winetricks, it's easier to figure out than wine
<brinerustle> look to see if your app works on wine here: https://appdb.winehq.org/
<brinerustle> https://www.configserverfirewall.com/ubuntu-linux/install-wine-ubuntu-18/
<oerheks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<oerheks> or POL play on linux
<AntunceK> can anyone tell me if i can install bet365 poker application on kubuntu
<oerheks> check the #winehq database?
<AntunceK> winetricks doesn't let me select anyting besides "run winprefix"
<AntunceK> #winehq
<AntunceK> ..
<AntunceK> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt install wine
<AntunceK> its already installed
<AntunceK> but when i type the command to run "setuppoker.exe" from a directory using terminal - it doesn't do anything
<AntunceK> winetricks on the other hand doesn't allow me to select any other options except "select the default wineprefix"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wine  <path to exe file>
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> i.e. if you navigated to the directory: wine ./setuppoker.exe
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> or launch via dolphin and it should auto start.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ensure wine is working by running: winecfg
<oerheks> 1 bet it is not going to work
<oerheks> https://www.google.com/search?q=winehq+bet365+poker
<AntunceK> so its impossible to get it to work?
<AntunceK> don't know why my friend thought im gonna like linux
<oerheks> the people in #winehq can answer that
<AntunceK> in winehq there is nobody
<oerheks> see ubottu
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you could trying wine-staging.... but it would be a longshot: https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<AntunceK> im on kubuntu, don't know if that makes any difference
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> After installing staging, run the staging version using this command: /opt/wine-staging/bin/wine <path to exe>/my.exe
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ubuntu = kubuntu from general application installs.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ubuntu = kubuntu = debian
<AntunceK> darin can you attempt this
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wine-staging works great here.
<oerheks> that bet365 poker too?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> clarification, I have not run bet365
<AntunceK> yes but could you?
<oerheks> i got this Q before in #ubuntu too.
<oerheks> maybe a windows vm ..
<AntunceK> i mean it wont take you more than a few minutes to test, rather than me testing for hours stabbing in the dark
<AntunceK> i can't run virtualizations - either im going back to windows or get this software working, i can't believe i can run overwatch fine a full 3d game and have tons of support for it, and not this simple application
<oerheks> it is betting software, not a game.
<oerheks> good luck!
<AntunceK> noooo
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I don't see a trustworthy download link... where did you find find the file?
<AntunceK> https://poker.bet365.com/get-the-app
<AntunceK> thanks for doing this
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hmmm.... downloading a questionable app from a website that uses flash... not my idea of a good time....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> the "get app page" references Android and Apple store...  I don't see a windows download.
<IrcsomeBot> rafasantos17 was added by: rafasantos17
<IrcsomeBot> <rafasantos17> hello
<AntunceK> when you go to the link i sent you
<AntunceK> there is a big yellow button that says "download software"
<AntunceK> https://poker.bet365.com/get-the-app
<IrcsomeBot> <rafasantos17> a doubt, do you intend to make KDE Plasma 5.19 available on Kubuntu's PPA Backports?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @AntunceK, I tried 3 different browser, but no yellow button... but I see I can call 1-800-gambler to report people with gambling problems.... :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @rafasantos17, Correct.  Depend on 5.19 depends on qt 5.14 or greater and 20.04 is locked into qt 5.12.
<AntunceK> hahah
<AntunceK> poker is not really gambling well if you are that sort of person even the stock market is gambling
<AntunceK> ok
<AntunceK> darin
<AntunceK> how do i take a screenshot?
<IrcsomeBot> <rafasantos17> @DarinMiller, I understand, thanks
<oerheks> heh, page gives an error, "Our location services have detected you are in a country that bet365 does not offer its services to." only +44 country members.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 552x304) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/QVJC0ASw/file_32200.jpg Seriously, this is all i see:
<oerheks> = uk
<AntunceK> it functions in many countries
<AntunceK> how do i take screenshot on kubuntu easy way
<AntunceK> ill show you
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> print screen, then specify a "region" on the drop down.
<AntunceK> https://i.imgur.com/egMac9U.png
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> btw, wine-staging would already be installed by now...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Did you install flash?
<AntunceK> i dont know
<IrcsomeBot> <Tisha_Esteban> Hello guys  … Please , why Nvidia drivers 340.108 take too much RAM more than the Nouveau driver ?  … Example: … From GRUB to the desktop KDE: … With a Nouveau driver...  Kubuntu take less than 500Mo. … With Nvidia 340.108 driver... Kubuntu use 800Mo  … Please , someone can tell me what is happening to my system. … Thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That's where I draw the line
<AntunceK> my friend just installed linux yesterday and said, google everything else you don't know how to do
<AntunceK> what do i write in terminal to install wine-staging because the link you gave me, is for winehq, and after trying to install wine, it says that it is already installed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt install --install-recommends winehq-staging
<AntunceK> https://i.imgur.com/DBI4aUb.png
<AntunceK> ????
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you have to follow the directions on the winehq page: https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wget -O - https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/winehq.key | sudo apt-key add -
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt update
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt install --install-recommends winehq-staging
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> forgot one:   sudo add-apt-repository 'deb https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ focal main'
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> then run sudo apt update and install
<AntunceK> first command nothing happens
<AntunceK> btw did you manage to run the software
<AntunceK> ?
<oerheks> non-uk users cannot see that page with download, in europe at least.
<AntunceK> im in europe and i can see
<AntunceK> i dont use any proxies
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am in the US, but since I refuse to enable flash, I think the webpage refuses to show the download button.
<AntunceK> here's a direct link
<AntunceK> meanwhile im installing wine-staging
<AntunceK> says it needs 900mb disk space
<AntunceK> https://dl-com.p365play.com/installer/poker/SetupPoker.exe
<AntunceK> can you open that link?
<AntunceK> i mean download from it?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Nope, it fails to run... the load screen flashes "attempting to load flash"  which I do not have....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I was able to install, but the flash dep causes issues.  Thus, VM my be your best bet if you want to avoid dual or rebooting.
<AntunceK> sorry i dced
<AntunceK> what happened meanwhile
<AntunceK> i can't see past messages
<AntunceK> were you able to download from that link i posted?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> bet365 installed but failed to run due to flash dep.
<AntunceK> flash dependancy?
<AntunceK> so it needs flash player to be able to run?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you have flash installed on your system is may work, but "don't hold your breath"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes.  And then I recommended a VM to avoid dual or rebooting
<oerheks> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 67 (focal), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<oerheks> this package gives flash, but it should be dead
<oerheks> oh, nice file man.. https://www.virustotal.com/gui/file/4a1738f7a62355fc8879d1e0ad351b25de001e8116796679c212aaa2999cbea7/detection
<oerheks> lolz .. i bet your friend is not a friend
<IrcsomeBot> <rafasantos17> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WpxXhwOp/file_32203.jpg Elisa started to make mistakes and the message says "Elisa closed unexpectedly"
<AntunceK> okay installed flash player
<AntunceK> and i guess i installed the poker app
<AntunceK> how do i run it now
 * oerheks headdesks
<AntunceK> headdesks?
<AntunceK> ....
<AntunceK> darin?
<AntunceK> DarinMiller
#kubuntu 2020-06-16
<lesquishy> Heya, Sorry for my Ignorance, New to the linux space. But I just moved to kubuntu and I noticed I dont have a taskbar on my second monitor. Is there a setting im missing? What can i do about it?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> taskbar (aka panel) can be deleted if you do not want it.
<lesquishy> My problem is that im missing it on my second monitor.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Kubuntu 20.04?
<lesquishy> Yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Right click on the desktop of the desktop, select customize layout.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Right click on the 2nd monitor and select "Add Panel"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Choose from the 4 panel options.  Then click on the panel settings icon and move the panel to the desired screen edge.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If the panel appears on your primary desktop, drag to the other monitor.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> make sense?
<lesquishy> Yeah!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The dragging is only possible when the panel settings icon is clicked.
<lesquishy> Thanks man.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> np :)
<lesquishy> This is the KDE skin ay?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> "skin ay" ?
<lesquishy> ignore ay. I dont think skin is the right word... Theme?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Change KDE's appearance in System Settings (Global Theme, Plasma Style and application style has several default options).  Many more can be downloaded in the respective menus.
<roundKub> Does anyone knows if zfs root support comes into Kubuntu anytime soon ?
<gottakeeptryin> I'm lost so: Key repeat stopped working. Keyboard-SystemSettings enabled. Other Linux os + win10 ok. OS=20.04,Plasma 5.18.5,Frameworks 5.68.0,Qt 5.12.8,Kernal 5.4.0-37-generic,64-bit
<viewer|73> Hello
<viewer|73> I have recently installed kubuntu but i have no idea how to use it or to install any software in it. Also during the installation i have done the full erase installation due to which my 3 drives in windows7 is combined into one. Please help me how to make the drive partition in kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<tom_> hello
<BluesKaj> hi tom_
<BluesKaj> tom_, this chat ifor kubuntu support
<BluesKaj> is
<zlh> asdf
<zlh> adfs
<user|10632> Funcionará en un portatil  MSI GL62  6QD con tarjeta gráfica NVIDIA GTX950M ?
<BluesKaj> !es | user|10632
<ubottu> user|10632: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<user|10632> ok
<galenmarek>  #openprinting I searched on your site for the Epson AL-CX16 printer drivers but found none. Can you please add this printer drivers on Linux?
<npm> running kubuntu 18.04.4LTS, I note "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy*/scaling_max_freq" shows CPU0 max freq at 4.2Ghz, CPU 1-7 shjows max freq at 4.6Ghz. What changed in recent updates to lock the CPU0 frequency to 4.2Ghz when it used to go up to 4.6Ghz. Furthermore setting governmor to 'performance' nowadays limits the top cpu freq to under 4.2Ghz, used to go to 4.6Ghz . Any suggested fixes or workarounds? This seems to be a bug
<npm> with latest kernel updates (5.3.0-59-generic).... previously this was not a problem and all cpu's max speed was the same...
<viewer|45> how to install python3.8
<genii> !info python3.8
<ubottu> python3.8 (source: python3.8): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.8). In component main, is important. Version 3.8.2-1ubuntu1.1 (focal), package size 355 kB, installed size 486 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> python 3.8 is installed in 20.04 by default.  From command line, run: python3.8
<npm> And note that simplistic attempts to fix, like "echo 4600000 | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy0/scaling_max_freq" don't work...  afterwards still see "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy0/scaling_max_freq --> 4200000"    CPU 1-7 show  (correctly):
<npm> "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy1/scaling_max_freq --> 460000"
<rafael> hello
<IrcsomeBot> N3wt0n was added by: N3wt0n
<rafael> hello
<Guest27572> Will the 5.19 plasma be made available via PPA on Kubuntu?
<_twitch> lol
<IrcsomeBot> rafasantos17 was added by: rafasantos17
<_twitch> Whats happening? XD
<genii> netsplit
<oerheks> net-rejoin
<qkall> Greetings fellow Kubuntians - I'm having a rather odd issue that I have encountered before. Scrolling on the deskstop has ceased to work, even though it is active in Desktop setttings
#kubuntu 2020-06-17
<programmerx> kabuntu is amazing.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> agreed!
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup all
<IrcsomeBot> <N3wt0n> totally agree kubuntu is amazing
<umar> hallo
<IrcsomeBot> <N3wt0n> hello kubuntu friends I have a question for everyone, and is the following:
<IrcsomeBot> <N3wt0n> Does anybody knows how much minimum RAM is required for KUBUNTU in order to work properly ??
<IrcsomeBot> Hector Calloway was added by: Hector Calloway
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 4GB is a comfortable minimum.  Anything less would be somewhat limiting...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> How do you plan to use your computer?
<IrcsomeBot> <N3wt0n> Thanks very much Darin I preciate your answer , I am planning to use my KUBUNTU for programming some arduino and general computing like some email and reading lot's of pdf files.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you don't plan to run Teams, Zoom and watch 4K youtube videos with multiple tabs open, the you could probably manage with 2GB.
<IrcsomeBot> <N3wt0n> With the 8 GB RAM that I have I think is fine to run the KUBUNTU ...
<IrcsomeBot> <N3wt0n> Thank you very much for your anwser DARIN 😃
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> 'Morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> :-)
<miguel11> any idea how to connect kubuntu to a tv as wireless display?
<Mollusk_muso> Why can't I get icons on the virtual desktops?
<user|50375> hola a todos soy nuevo en linux quisiera saber como configurar mi teclado para escribir caracteres asiaticos
<Saeid> hi, when I use "startx /usr/bin/awesome --no-argb" it will run awesome, but when I use "startx" it won't!!! actually my ~/.xinitrc won't run it seems, it has following contents: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5qgCysGc4t/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Alabalistic> hi
<Alabalistic> good day here
<BluesKaj> hey Alabalistic
<user|73740> 20.04 LTS and Libreoffice 6.4.3.2  help (F1) responds with an error. Confirmed also on the live ISO. 18.04 LTS did not have this issue, side by side comparisons of directory and files reveals that 18.04 has many more files installed in /usr/share/libreoffice/help. Where can I find out what files are required for help in libreoffice 6.4 to work?
<jsykas> I install Kubuntu 18 on 32 bit computer. I takes a few hours to install, then comes up woth Kubuntu background screen and mouse pointer. I see nothing else, So reboot and computer goes through install again. This just keeps happeing day after day. It apears to be installing fine, but maybe I don't know how to get the menu up.
<BluesKaj> jsykas, why does it go into install mode everytime , do you have the install source cd or usb still connected/
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> you need to set the bios to boot the disk/ssd drive
<BluesKaj> or remove the install cd or disconnect the usb install stick
<jsykas> Thank you, yes, i have the USB still connected. I get choice on boot of install or Windows XP. I will remove the USB the evening and see if that works.
<IrcsomeBot> discomeats was added by: discomeats
<oerheks> jsykas, did you check the iso with md5sum?
<oerheks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jsykas> No I did not do that. If removing USB after install does not work, I will do that. Thank you
<BluesKaj> jsykas, how old is this computer?
<IrcsomeBot> Ankushgandhi was added by: Ankushgandhi
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankushgandhi> Mic of my bluetooth earphone didn't get detected i traied everything please help!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankushgandhi> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ADagAZOZ/file_32344.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankushgandhi> Mic of wired earphone workes well
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankushgandhi> Please just help with this issue
<jsykas> Computer is 2008  Dell SX280
<jsykas> Thank you all for the fast, accurate & timely assistance. I will try these when I return home tonight.
<ugur> Hi I did a fresh install of Kubuntu 20.04 today and first time I double clicked on a .desktop link I selected open with editor instead of execute. Now I want to change that behavior. Could you please help me ?
<BluesKaj> jsykas, you need at least 4Gb memory to run Kubuntu on that machine
<jsykas> I may not have that much. I will check. Thank you
<BluesKaj> ugur, right click on the desktop link/icon and change your open with option
<ugur> BluesKaj, what should I select there ? It seems like opening it with another application. I want to execute it
<BluesKaj> what is the link/icon ?
<ugur> It is the .desktop link for Tor Browser but I need the behavior for other desktop applications too like Eclipse IDE etc
<BluesKaj> if you use double click do that
<ugur> When I double click on Eclipse IDE it is opened in Kate with a content like [Desktop Entry]
<BluesKaj> the change the open with behaviour in the context menu, right click
<BluesKaj> then
<ugur> BluesKaj, I see other applications to open with but I don't know what to select in order to execute the link
<ugur> I know it is really basic but I couldn't find a solution googling it
<BluesKaj> don't select anything,  uncheck the open with kate
<ugur> There is no such an option as unselect open with. All I can do is select another application to open with
<BluesKaj> try opening the app from the kmenu
<ugur> I just unzipped it so no link in kmenu but when I search for it in the menu same thing happens it is openned in Kate
<ugur> I removed all editors associated with it in mime types and now it is asking me to select an application when I double click it but still no option to execute the link
<ugur> Ok I associated the desktop mime type with help which runs the link but also opens help as a side effect. It should not be that hard to tweak this. Am I wrong ?
<ugur> ok found it by googling: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=224&t=129445
<ugur> DuckDuckGo did not display this result
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> good find
<BluesKaj> ugur, I haven't seen this issue in a long time, glad you found the fix.:-)
<me> Hi,
<Guest77350> Is there a way to disable a led ( matebook d 14 2020 ) if it's not listed in places like ' /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3 ' ? The machine has an annoying charing led blinking that I can't get over.
<SnowCrash> I appear to be affected by this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404105 on Kubuntu 20.04 (Qt Version 5.12.8, Plasma Version 5.18.5), is there a patch for it? I can't get anything from just the regular repo updates. Thanks
<ubottu> KDE bug 404105 in Folder "Double clicking desktop items with no active windows does not activate items" [Major,Resolved: downstream]
<IrcsomeBot> <StillMaverick> Guys a Query!
<IrcsomeBot> <StillMaverick> When I use tty to start the X window I get White theme
<IrcsomeBot> <StillMaverick> Otherwise during normal Start up I get black Theme
<IrcsomeBot> <StillMaverick> Is this a Bug?
<IrcsomeBot> <StillMaverick> OEM Install on Dell Vostro 3558
<IrcsomeBot> <StillMaverick> Kubuntu 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <StillMaverick> KDE Plasma LTS
<archetech_arm> how do I get qt 5.15 base for my kde?
<memphisto> hi. torrent magnetic links won't get open with qbittorrent any more, but with Popcornt time...can't change this
<GSMarquis> Having a hard time with consistency with Dolphin and samba share.....sometimes it works, sometimes it says invalid protocol.
<wingedrhino> Is there a recommended dark theme that "just works"? Whenever I try out stuff like Breeze Dark, apps with coloured output or syntax highlighting like Kate and Quassel become unusable.
<wingedrhino> For Quassel, https://gist.githubusercontent.com/Zren/2779042/raw/DarkMonokai.qss did the trick!
<wingedrhino> For Kate, I had to manually set the theme to Breeze-Dark everywhere
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @wingedrhino, Thanks solving the issue and reporting the solution. :)
#kubuntu 2020-06-18
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @wingedrhino, Interesting! In which way do they become unusable? I use Breeze dark and Kate all the time and don't have complaints.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Within Kate and Konsole unfortunately one has to manually set a output design. But it is a question of aesthetics, not function.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Does anyone know if automatic fancontrol works on Kubuntu 20.04? A friend just installed it on a laptop unknown to me and is complaining that it is super loud!
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> My laptop fans automatically work and have been that way for years.  On my desktop, I had to create my own fan profile to create a "silent" desktop.  I do not know of any "easy" utility to manage.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I can post references to fan setup guides if interested.
<krt805> Guys does anybody know if Kubuntu 20.04 is shipped with snap based KDE framework components ?
<Alabalistic> no idea
<Alabalistic> I do run it if you want me to check something
<krt805> @Alabalistic Please check if you can
<Alabalistic> you need to tell me where
<Alabalistic> I don't understand what it means
<krt805> moment
<krt805> snap list | grep -i kde*
<krt805> it'
<krt805> it's a console command
<Alabalistic> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2sB5SXv6GY/
<krt805> Super, thanks
<Alabalistic> I did do-reliese-upgrade from 19.10 just for info
<Alabalistic> you welcome
<IrcsomeBot1> Arthur å¼µ was added by: Arthur å¼µ
<IrcsomeBot1> <Arthur 張> I've just installed kubuntu 20.04. In the past I have  tried kubuntu from 14.04 up to 18.10 and kde always freeze randomly on bare metal with my old Gefore 650 display, make me force to play kubuntu on virtualbox. As stability is the most important thing in my work, when kde freezes out of control, I need to go to Mate, which is most stable amongst the Ubuntu Distros, instead. … Earlier this month I retried 20.04 and found that 
<IrcsomeBot1> runs very smooth. I''ve played for almost 3 weeks and it never crash. I am very happy because kubuntu is the best GUI in terms of functionality and configurability. … Thank you very much.
<Tom4010> Hi, I'm looking for support on a Kubuntu polkit issue: It's a kubuntu 20.04 machine, I access it via vnc. If I try to start gparted, I get: Error executing command as another user: No authentication agent found.
<Tom4010> Am I right here to get support on this issue? Already tried to debug for quite a while, unfortunately without success :(
<Tom4010> Some more details: ps aux shows to my understanding that an authentication agent is running. "root         769  0.0  0.0 241784 10740 ?        Ssl  20:16   0:00 /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkitd --no-debug".  pkexec gparted gives me an error message with some more details: "polkit-agent-helper-1: error response to PolicyKit daemon:
<Tom4010> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: No session for cookie". I logged into the machine locally once, to my surprise I did not get the error messages here but could start gparted.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<miguel-gm> hello there. I upgraded yesterday to kubuntu 20, and it seems to have broken my sistem. the taskbar has disappeared, and I don't seem to have a network service anymore
<mechanic> good morning im currious if some one can help im looking for file on my distro ( konversationrc ) my old distro the file is located in  /home/.kde/share/config/konversation     but new distro the file structure is not the same any help would go along ways
<mechanic> never mind i finaly remebered how to find
<IrcsomeBot1> Michael T. Starnes was added by: Michael T. Starnes
<IrcsomeBot1> <Michael T. Starnes> https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAE1X4F2MSiUA7evDSA
<BluesKaj> @Michael T. Starnes, no spamming please
<IrcsomeBot1> <Hector Calloway> (Photo, 492x351) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/A0gX0Ohu/file_32437.jpg https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAFiCGfAgAwW0Wiu5Hw
<ugur> Hi I recently installed Kubuntu 20.04 and I am using Elisa as my music player. It opens a VLC window before the next song in the playlist which steals focus and I think it is annoying. Is there a way to disable it ?
<volty> Hi, have problems with access to /var that is symlinked. Any short & fast way to overcome this problem?
<volty> The problem, at least for now, is with cups. But I imagine other problems are going to come since apparmor does not handle correctly synlinks. (of course if this last, that I read somewhere around, is true)
<volty> Ok. seems that I found the solution. It seems can be solved by tweaking tunables/alias. Btw it is not the first time irc helps in the way that it makes you help your problem clearly - that is often enough.
<IrcsomeBot1> thefirefox12537 was added by: thefirefox12537
<IrcsomeBot1> <thefirefox12537> Hi, i'm new member. … May I ask for your help. My notebook was installed Kubuntu, and yesterday i was already installed Droidcam and that connect on my device, but i opened webcam apps i cannot found swap to webcam device on setting or setting didn't exist in webcam apps (like Cheese). How to resolve? Please. 🙏🏻
<peter_> hey! when the luks2 support patch will be released?
<peter_> the grub I'm talking about
<Stabington> Evenin gents
<Stabington> Looks like the forum would be the best place to post feedback?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> This forum is intended to assist kubuntu setup and packaging issues.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you find an unsolvable issue, a report at bugs.kde.org is greatly appreciated.
#kubuntu 2020-06-19
<derek-shnosh> Fresh 20.04 Kubuntu install, I can't find the "animation speed" under compositor to speed up the desktop animations... I swear I've seen it there on previous installs, but its not showing.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> System settings -> workplace behavior -> General Behavior
<derek-shnosh> Hey there Darin, again. ;)
<derek-shnosh> Thanks buddy... did it used to be in compositor settings?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hi 😊
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Not that I remember.
<derek-shnosh> Alright, I think search result that was older directed me there... either way, that did the trick. Thanks again.
<derek-shnosh> just installed it alongside windows on my gaming computer... its nice at 95hz on this ultrawide
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very good.  My 2K runs very well at 144hz.  It has an overclock mode at 165Hz, but the overdirve makes everything "blurry" and hard to read.
<derek-shnosh> DarinMiller any ideas for adjusting scaling on these larger resolutions? Seems like its potentially adjusting for high DPI but global scale in display settings is 100%
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Xorg or wayland?
<derek-shnosh> default.
<derek-shnosh> xorg i guess cause i didn't explicitly select or enable wayland.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> On xorg, I set my fonts to force dpi of 144 (I have a 27" 4k and I upscale my 2k to 4k to keep all my applications sizes consistent).
<derek-shnosh> if my goal is to prevent things from being huge, or larger than expected... i'd want the font dpi *higher*?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> On my 4k laptop, I use a mix of force font dpi and global scale under wayland to achieve desired font and scaling appearance.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, set global scale to 100%, then adjust font scale to achieve desired affect.  Each time after applying font size, run "plasmashell —replace &" to deterimine full effect.  (Also, re-open any open window).
<derek-shnosh> ahh, alright cause i was changing font dpi and wasn't noticing any differences
<derek-shnosh> ahhh 96 dpi did the trick...
<derek-shnosh> brb
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Somethings may require a full logout/login.  But the plasmashell —replace will get most of it.
<chehcho> Hi there foks!! Im just installed kubuntu 20.04 and I can't find AMD drivers for the graphic card are they embedded?
<chehcho> Hi there foks!! Im just installed kubuntu 20.04 and I can't find AMD drivers for the graphic card are they embedded?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Roey> hey all, Krita 3.0 was released yesterday.  When will it be in Kubuntu?
<Roey> BluesKaj: ^
<Roey> BluesKaj: also, hi! o/
<Roey> good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Roey
<Roey> :)
<Roey> I meant Krita 4.3
<BluesKaj> Roey, perhaps ask about Ktita in #kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> Krita
<Roey> BluesKaj: thanks!
<BluesKaj> I'm testing 20.10 and krita 4.3 is available
<Roey> oh
<Roey> I'm on 20.04
<thingkcp> I am trying to install Kubuntu 20.04 from a USB. I can boot from the USB but the partition manager cannot see the internal hard drive.
<thingkcp> Can anyone help?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Is the drive visible in the BIOS?
<thingkcp> I'm not sure how to check that
<thingkcp> I'm trying to dual boot with Windows. Windows boots ok and I have shrunk the Windows volume to leave space for Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If the computer can boot to another OS already on the hard drive, then the drive is visible.  But if this is a brand new system, you need to ensure the BIOS can see the hard drive.
<thingkcp> It can see it ok when it boots into Windows
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ensure to shut down win10 completely before live booting....  just a sec... finding a link...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://www.top-password.com/blog/fully-shutdown-windows-10-instead-of-hibernating-it/#:~:text=If%20you%20would%20like%20to,on%20the%20sign%2Din%20screen.&text=This%20will%20immediately%20close%20any,completely%20shut%20down%20your%20PC.
<thingkcp> Oh, so Windows 10 does not really shut down? That would explain the fast startup. I'll try that. Many thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @thingkcp, Are you able to see your HD in live boot now?
<thingkcp> I am trying to dual-boot Kubuntu 20.04 with Windows 10. Windows boots ok and the live USB boots but the live Kubuntu session cannot see the internal hard drive
<thingkcp> I have tried disabling Windows 10 Fast Startup but it makes no difference
<thingkcp> Can anyone help?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The only other thing I can think of is in the BIOS, you may need to change the controller type to AHCI: https://hetmanrecovery.com/recovery_news/how-to-enable-ahci-mode-for-sata-in-the-bios-without-reinstalling-windows.htm
<thingkcp> Hi again Darin. Would that affect the boot into Windows?
<thingkcp> Does it make any difference that the drive is SSD?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> It may.  Read through article to understand how to manage.  For a test, you can toggle the BIOS to see if that solves the issue, if it does, then follow the steps in the article.
<thingkcp> OK, I'll take a look now.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have assisted with a setup where the user would just go into the BIOS each time they wanted to boot to each OS and toggle the BIOS.  That seems like to much hassle to me.
<thingkcp> The BIOS was set to RAID mode. I have changed it to AHCI
<thingkcp> Nope. Says 'inaccessible boot device' That's without the USB in.
<thingkcp> OK well at least I have got WIndows back now.
<thingkcp> It looks as though the disk can only work in RAID mode
<thingkcp> Thanks for the help anyway.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The bottom of the above article covers how fix window to switch boot methods (although I have never attempted myself).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Personally, I just re-install windows, but I know that not a reasonable option for many people.
<IrcsomeBot> User_name_hai was added by: User_name_hai
<IrcsomeBot> victor9098 was added by: victor9098
<tony__> n
<tony__> kk
#kubuntu 2020-06-20
<user|44502> My wifi won't show up on my networks list
<nexusflux> Does anyone know if it is possible to get the magic lamp effect to work in vmware without crashing the compositor?
<IrcsomeBot> cappelikan was added by: cappelikan
<IrcsomeBot> <cappelikan> Tell me when to appear in ppa kde 5.19?
<guiverc> @cappelikin, https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs and https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports maybe what you're looking for
<user|10637> Hi everyone!
<user|10637> Can someone explain one thing about kde and kubuntu?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user|10637> https://i.imgur.com/XqrIKaO.png
<user|10637> See screenshot pls
<user|10637> Why can not I disable "Updates" tray icon (and application obvious that is connected to the icon)
<user|10637> I disable check updates in Software Sources menu
<user|10637> And after that Updates continue to notify me about new updates
<user|10637> Hey people!
<user|10637> Are there anyone?
<user|10637> someone!
<user|10637> Well
<user|10637> Noone here
<user|10637> I am going to check telegram channel
<IrcsomeBot> JuliusXDA was added by: JuliusXDA
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<user|66591> how to access to users and groups ? Kubuntu 20.04
<user|64090> how do I get my laptop to recognize my wifi?
<user|64090> nothing shows up on my networks list :/
<GSMarquis> using dolphin?
<user|64090> I don't think so
<tomreyn> user|64090: this usually means that your wifi hardware is not supported out of the box on the kubuntu version you have installed.
<tomreyn> which kubuntu version do you have installed?
<user|64090> 20.04 LTS
<tomreyn> do you have another means to get this system online?
<tomreyn> this could be a smartphone with tethering via USB
<tomreyn> or ethernet
<user|64090> I could probably use the smartphone
<tomreyn> it's probably a good idea to do that, since otherwise fixing this can be annoying and difficult.
<tomreyn> once you have network connectivity, runthis in a terminal to determine the wireless hardware and computer model:
<tomreyn> lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | grep DMI: | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> please mention my nickname (tomreyn) if you need any attention.
<user|64090> ty
#kubuntu 2020-06-21
<IrcsomeBot> Prajwal Manandhar was added by: Prajwal Manandhar
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> Hello all
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> I installed kubuntu and my laptop doesnt have sound from my speakers
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> Headphones work
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> Can any1 help me
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Can you manually switch the default?
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> I have been trying to fix this issue for a really long time
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> I did
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You might have dust in the jack that makes it appear that its always plugged in.
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> No no headphone jack works but not the speakers
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> And sound appears in windows 10 without any ptoblem
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> My laptop has this bang and olufsen feature
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> Conexant cx8200
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, understood.  Have you tried installing pavucontrol?
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> I did
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> The sound disappaers after i shut the laptop for too long after fresh install of kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> that is bizarre and frustrating..
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> Yes i have tried every distro and the results are same no sound
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> From speakers
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> Headphones work fine
<tomreyn> you mean sound is gone when you reboot after the laptop was shut down for a while?
<tomreyn> or is it after suspend (to ram)?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 1131x1190) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/aMFpuf41/file_32593.jpg Have you tried the profiles on teh Audio Volume Settings tab:
<tomreyn> does it come back after a full power off and power on?
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> No after the sound goes away
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> The sound randomly appears sometime
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> But most of the time its always mute
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 20.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> My laptop model is hp envy x360
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> Y013cl
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1231326/hp-envy-x360-amd-ryzen-sound-setup maybe a help
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> Well i have checked into this too
<oerheks> same; https://askubuntu.com/questions/873881/how-to-install-bang-and-olufsen-audio-drivers-for-hp-laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> This one is different model and the hdajackretask have different pin values
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/899021/how-to-fix-bang-and-olufsen-audio-for-hp-laptops
<tomreyn> well that's not too encouraging
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> Yes its really frustating
<IrcsomeBot> <Prajwal Manandhar> I have tried everything
<ohm_> hi
<Mrokii> Hello. I have Kubuntu 20.04 installed (upgrade vom 19.10) and the backports-repository enabled, which, as it seems, provides Plasma 5.19. But for some reason the update issn't offered to me. Any thoughs what the problem could be?
<RikMills> Mrokii: backports PPA does not have 5.19
<RikMills> currently 5.19 is not buildable on 20.04 as it requires Qt 5.14 whereas 20.04 LTS has Qt 5.12 LTS
<IrcsomeBot> msjahid was added by: msjahid
<InspectorCluseau> ;;tlast
<Mrokii> RikMills: Okay, thanks. That clarifies it. :-)
<TheGallopingFox> i am running kubuntu 20.04 with a nvidia card, everytime i put my machine to sleep and resume, all the icons and text are corrupt
<TheGallopingFox> its a fresh install
<TheGallopingFox> i can resolve the issue by logging in and out
<TheGallopingFox> i have created a hackish script kquitapp5 plasmashell; plasmashell > /dev/null 2>&1 & disown
<TheGallopingFox> which i can also execute to resolve the issue
<TheGallopingFox> i am using a Zotac GeForce GT 730
<tomreyn> check your systemd journal for related errors.
<TheGallopingFox> how do i do that?
<TheGallopingFox> im not familiar with systemd
<tomreyn> in a terminal window, run   journalctl -b
<TheGallopingFox> ok
<tomreyn> to quit it, type q
<tomreyn> to share the logs here, run    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<TheGallopingFox> ok thank you
<TheGallopingFox> apart from that bug, kubuntu 20.04 is very nice
<tomreyn> note there's also #ubuntu (which *can* be more active than this channel, and which is also suitable for diagnosing non kde/qt specific problems)
<TheGallopingFox> ok
<TheGallopingFox> this is the year of the linux desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I hope so
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <JetSector603> @BluesKaj, 👋
<BluesKaj> @JetSector603, hi
<lpranam> I just did a fresh install of kubuntu 20.04 LTS but it gets stuck after booting and there seems to be no solution apart from forcefully restarting it. Right now I am taking from recovery mode. Any solution?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey all
<lpranam> earlier I had also tried updating to 20.04 from 19.10 but that had the same problem
<BluesKaj> lpranam, black screen at boot?
<lpranam> BluesKaj gets stuck on splash screen (autometic login)
<BluesKaj> ahh yes, there's a bug filed about autologin https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1843982
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1843982 in accountsservice (Debian) "Various programs crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash() from g_hash_table_lookup() from update_user()" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> lpranam was added by: lpranam
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Hello, I just did a fresh install of kubuntu 20.04 LTS but it gets stuck after booting and there seems to be no solution apart from forcefully restarting it. Right now I am taking from recovery mode. Any solution?
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> earlier I had also tried updating to 20.04 from 19.10 but that had the same problem
<BluesKaj> @lpranam drop to an VT/TTY, update and upgrade, then reboot
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt-F2-F6 for the VT/TTY
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Won't be able to do it it gets stuck before i can do it. On the other hand i did update and upgrade from recovery mode but no effect
<BluesKaj> wait til it gets stuck then apply ctl+alt+F2
<michelangelo> ciao
<lotuspsychje> !en | michelangelo
<ubottu> michelangelo: The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> ctl+alt+F2 does nothing its frozen
<lotuspsychje> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<BluesKaj> @lpranam, yes correction, try ctl+alt+F3 for the TTY
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Nop , not able to get to the tty
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Only able to so anything through recovery mode only
<lotuspsychje> @lpranam: try recoverymode with root shell + networking?
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Did that
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> And then updated and upgraded
<lotuspsychje> @lpranam: still cant get in your system after updates?
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Nop, always stuck
<lotuspsychje> @lpranam: not sure then, you get a loginloop back to login window?
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Nop it just freezes and no option other than forcefully restarting
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Freezes at splash screen
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> And even the glowing logo of kubuntu gets stuck
<lotuspsychje> could be another bug then the accounts bug maybe
<lotuspsychje> @lpranam: try F1 at booting logo to switch to textbooting, and please notice where things go wrong, try to recall the error lines
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Is there anyway to pause at the log? It quickly vanishes and i get stuck on splash
<lotuspsychje> not that i know of
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/w9d9sAKc/file_32604.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> I got a photo of log
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Grub fails
<lotuspsychje> @lpranam: wich command did you use to update system to latest?
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> This is a fresh install. Apart from that usual sudo apt update, sudo apt upgrade in recovery mode.
<lotuspsychje> @lpranam: try sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> With full upgrade 0 things upgraded or changed
<lotuspsychje> @lpranam: ok, im out of ideas then
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Anyways thank you very much for all the help to all the people who gave some ideas and tried to help :)
<BluesKaj> @lpranam, is this the most recent kubuntu image ?
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Download couple of hours ago
<lotuspsychje> @lpranam: would your system have an nvidia card?
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Yes
<lotuspsychje> i wonder if this is the 440 login bug BluesKaj
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Previously i had tried 435 and 430 too
<BluesKaj> and I'm wondering abouit his OS source, whether it's up to date
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> I can't even boot my bootable kubuntu and ubuntu in normal mode i have to chose safe graphics even when i am installing
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> I also tried building 430.09 but build failed i cant remember the reason
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> But i was trying to install this last week too and gave up
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> I downloaded image exactly 2 hours ago
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, tou may have a good point there about the 440 bug!
<BluesKaj> @lpranam, it doesn't matter when you downloaded it, the source itself might be out of date
<lotuspsychje> !fossa
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) is the 32nd release of Ubuntu and is the current !LTS release. Download at Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<lotuspsychje> the releasenotes show the nvidia bugs ID's
<manu27993-M> hi guys... my laptop mic is not working.. can someone help me find the issue and fix it? Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Those bugs aren't seem to be related to what i am facing
<manu27993-M> guys pls help
<lotuspsychje> !patience | manu27993-M
<ubottu> manu27993-M: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<manu27993-M> I need to get this fixed before I join my classes tomorrow
<manu27993-M> and this is my only laptop
<BluesKaj> manu27993-M, which soundcard?
<manu27993-M> intel
 * manu27993-M sent a long message:  < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/r0/download/kde.modular.im/aaddc31157cffa266b12648a0417e00846aef007 >
<BluesKaj> manu27993-M, try this, add this to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, options snd-hda-intel model=auto, then sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel and reboot
<BluesKaj> modprobe in the termina
<BluesKaj> terminal
<manu27993-M> modprobe I'm not getting any results
<manu27993-M> should I restart before modprobe?
<BluesKaj> good , if there's no output that means the driver loaded
<BluesKaj> manu27993-M, no run modprobe then reboot
<manu27993-M> Ok.. rebooting now. Hope you'll be here after I come back.. :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Btw should i try reinstall without third party software if it is related to 440?
<BluesKaj> yes, and don't use autologin
<BluesKaj> to be safe
<manu27993-M> <BluesKaj "manu27993, try this, add this to"> This did not work. All I can hear is some kind of noise.
<BluesKaj> manu27993-M, ok, in alsa-base,conf , change model=auto to index=0
<BluesKaj> manu27993-M, then in the terminal run, sudo alsa force-reload
 * manu27993-M sent a long message:  < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/r0/download/kde.modular.im/17679913559d24640fef142038e191fade4ae851 >
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's normal
<manu27993-M> Should I reboot? I tried zoom without rebooting, nothing has changed, still only noise
<BluesKaj> I assume you have audio with other audio apps/inputs
<manu27993-M> No, the mic does not work in any app I tried.
<BluesKaj> not the mic
<manu27993-M> Output no issues at all. Works fine
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> what kind of connector on the mic
<BluesKaj> ?
<manu27993-M> internal laptop mic
<manu27993-M> Asus s551lb is the laptop make and model
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Same results stuck on login screen or stuck even before login screen appears
<BluesKaj> manu27993-M, do you have pavucontrol installed?
<manu27993-M> No, let me install it
<manu27993-M> I have it installed now.
<BluesKaj> manu27993-M, ok, open pavucontrol>input devices tab, port>internal mic, drag the volume up to 60% or so
<manu27993-M> It was 100% , I brought it down to 60%. Noise has gone but no voice can be heard
<manu27993-M> The reader bar below the volume bar is going up and down on its own even without any sound
<BluesKaj> manu27993-M, ok, open alamixer in the terminal and navigate to mic-mute, use theup/down arrow keys to find a setting that works, probly off should work
<BluesKaj> alsamixer rather
 * BluesKaj finds his glasses :-)
<manu27993-M> Actually, I can see two sound cards in alsamixer. One says HDA Intel HDMI, another says HDA Intel PCH. But only PCH has capture device. I selected PCH, clicked F4 to select only capture devices and turned down all the boost levels to 0. For the capture (where it says L and R) when I tried to turn it down to 0, it automatically went up to 35. Still I cannot hear anything from the mic
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> 😢 still nothing
<lotuspsychje> @lpranam: did you try a !nomodeset yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Yes i have and it works but without driver I can't use my external monitor
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> I have dual monitor setup (laptop screen + monitor)
<lotuspsychje> @lpranam try the nomodeset to switch to another driver, 435 for example
<BluesKaj> well. manu27993-M. I'm out of ideas, unless you don't have a mic-mute option in alsamixer
<manu27993-M> Hmm.. :-(
<BluesKaj> my laptop is a dell, it's mic-mute option in alsamixer is on by default
<BluesKaj> ty/by
<manu27993-M> I just noticed I can set it to 0 when zoom is not running. If it is running it automatically brings it up to 35
<BluesKaj> bbiab, have a 20 sec lag
<manu27993-M> Either way all I can hear is noise,
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> @lotuspsychje, I now installed 435 but same problem
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Reinstalling 19.10
<airsoftmodels> for the first time, i seem to have downloaded a a bad copy of kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> I installed 430 and now external screen works and laptop screen is off(using nomodeset) is there any way to run both screen together 😂
<BluesKaj> @lpranam https://www.maketecheasier.com/how-to-setup-dual-monitors-with-xrandr/
<BluesKaj> airsoftmodels,  "a bad copy of kubuntu" doesn't tell us much
<airsoftmodels> i am going to assume it was my fault and try again.  but usually, it boots to the live distro no problems
<BluesKaj> well, that's your call, but assuming it's your fault may not be the case\
<airsoftmodels> let me try to get the error
<airsoftmodels> ok, its working on my 2008 iMac.  yesterday i had trouble with the ryzen 7 and the dell i5
<airsoftmodels> i noticed it checked the filesystem while booting, which may explain the long boot time
<janos__> hi
